# I played today and..(Rolling) -originally created by JohnnyDee



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2018)

Got my first cut in nearly 2 years
78 blows from the yellows to a SSS of 71.
Only a 0.2 but it's a start.
Had no luck and several bad bounces so could have been even better...


----------



## User101 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Imurg said:



			=
Had no luck and several bad bounces so could have been even better...
		
Click to expand...

That's golf and I bet you never think about the good bounces, as the saying goes, if my Aunty had balls she'd be my uncle. :thup:


----------



## Lump (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

71 blows to give a level gross score. Should see me back down to 3.7 after a run of 0.1â€™s. New putter has made a MASSIVE difference. Only 27 putts with a lot of 10ftâ€™ers for pars holed.


----------



## hines57 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Lump said:



			71 blows to give a level gross score. Should see me back down to 3.7 after a run of 0.1â€™s. New putter has made a MASSIVE difference. Only 27 putts with a lot of 10ftâ€™ers for pars holed.
		
Click to expand...

 Which putter have you switched to? 27 putts - wow


----------



## Lump (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



hines57 said:



			Which putter have you switched to? 27 putts - wow 

Click to expand...

An O-Works odyssey Tank7. My Stroke suits a face balanced club but they never look right to my eye. Finally gave in after an abysmal start to the year even though my ball striking has never been better.
Should have been 25 putts but missed two sitters.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

36 holes today. Alferini in morning and it was a brute. It was a tale of three 9's. 9 points on the front, 9 on the back and 9 balls lost. Shockingly that was enough to win the front, back and overall. (Only 2 of us played but the other is a 6 handicap). Ravines and water everywhere.

Flamingos in afternoon and that is more forgiving. Had a good front 9 with 17 points but 2 blobs on10 and 11saw me struggle to 12 points on the back.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Imurg said:



			Got my first cut in nearly 2 years
78 blows from the yellows to a SSS of 71.
Only a 0.2 but it's a start.
Had no luck and several bad bounces so could have been even better...
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate. I had better make sure I go to the cash point before I see you:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



anotherdouble said:



			Well done mate. I had better make sure I go to the cash point before I see you:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer:whoo::clap:


----------



## Crow (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played a work day at Aston Wood, scored 33 which I was reasonably happy with as I don't generally play well on unfamiliar courses.


----------



## DRW (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played in Little Aston mixed open at the weekend, played okay, wife played bad but played well on the right holes, had one player in the team on fire, sinking putts from all over the place, lucky kicks etc.

And won the little sucker, got some nice Little Aston wine glasses for my diet coke

The day was absolutely superb again, best open I have ever been to. Knew we went last year, photos before starting, a starter announcing your name on the tee, the service in the bar/restaurant amazing, took a drinks order as you came off the 18th, greeted when you arrived etc. Just a brilliant day. The bunkers were still unlike any other course.


Then to beau on Monday with our guests, the terrain, setting, friendly staff and layout is proud to be 'part of', after the 2nd we had millionaires golf.


----------



## DRW (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Oh completely forgot to add to my last post, played Hoylake with the big cheese, MikeH re: H4H auction and really wished to thank him for his hospitality on the day, really enjoyed it.

My son really enjoyed the course.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

First round at the new course and shot a 94, on a par 71. Extremely inconsistent golf but i was very happy with the score. Even managed to stripe one 300Yards with a huge run on the rock hard fairways and put one to 10foot with a 6 iron on a 197yrd par 3. Obviously proceeded to go 3 off the tee on the next hole after both


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Scratch KO last night. My second win of the year on the 11th green. Semi-final next.


----------



## User101 (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

9 holes, birdie, par, bogey, double, triple, then 4 pars, you gotta laugh :whoo:


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Drove beautifully all the way round until I got to the 16th when my heavy slice reappeared out of nowhere. 4 lost balls on 16, 17 and 18


----------



## BrianM (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played this morning in a 3 ball better ball, teed off at 06:50, back home by 10.
Real issues with alignment today, hitting good shots but because my aim was off was getting nowhere fast, only scored on 4 holes.
Will need to get out practicing.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

At 6.55 am at The Zoo it was foggy!!!!!
Visibility less than 150 yards....
All gone by 8.
Played like a drain......
Stupid game


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Imurg said:



			At 6.55 am at The Zoo it was foggy!!!!!
Visibility less than 150 yards....
All gone by 8.
Played like a drain......
Stupid game
		
Click to expand...

Ian 

I know what your fault was today, fear of a rhino running you down !!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Practice round off the blues for Tomorrows Open.

Played pretty well 4 birdies, two of which should have been eagles from 10 ft, hit the ball well apart from on the 12th where i hit a poor drive then a 7 iron which went 210 yards, shame i was only looking to hit i 175:rofl:

pretty happy with my game for Tomorrow, which can only mean one thing.. 0.1:rofl:


----------



## Lump (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



srixon 1 said:



			Scratch KO last night. My second win of the year on the 11th green. Semi-final next.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, whatâ€™s that 7&6/8&6. Thatâ€™s a drumming in scratch KO. 
You play well or did he play badly?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Ian 

I know what your fault was today, fear of a rhino running you down !!
		
Click to expand...

It was more like the Lion moaning about the state of his Goat again..!:rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Imurg said:



			At 6.55 am at The Zoo it was foggy!!!!!
Visibility less than 150 yards....
All gone by 8.
Played like a drain......
Stupid game
		
Click to expand...

At least you would have seen all of your shots with that distance of visibility and the fog wouldn't of hampered any of your shots. You must of had the course to yourself. :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



anotherdouble said:



			At least you would have seen all of your shots with that distance of visibility and the fog wouldn't of hampered any of your shots. You must of had the course to yourself. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Git:ears:
Millionaire golf before 9 at the Zoo:thup:


----------



## Crow (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

QF of singles KO, same handicap so no shots given and neither of us has been playing great recently.

Opponent put his first OB, second in trees and conceded hole so 1 up after only hitting one shot and feeling good.
He barely put a foot wrong after that however and I lost 5 & 3.

A few poor tee shots cost me dear.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

For the first time ever, scored scored under 80 !!!  Scored 79. Ok, it was only the short Ashludie course at Monifieth, but iit's a par 68, and you still have to get the ball in the hole. Chuffed. 

(The Medal course in the morning was a bit more challenging but still got into buffer zone despite a couple of N/R holes)


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Shot 90 this morning, that's about my level just now. Need to get rid of all the doubles and triples that just seem to get in there. Handicap trending back up, ohh well there's always next week.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Lump said:



			Ouch, whatâ€™s that 7&6/8&6. Thatâ€™s a drumming in scratch KO. 
You play well or did he play badly?
		
Click to expand...

A bit of both. He was bad and I was 1 over.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

My good form from Wednesday showed up again yesterday and I won our annual 36 hole society â€œmajorâ€. 69 (65)in the morning and 73 (69) in the afternoon to win by a good few shots. Best score in the morning and second best in the afternoon. Won the trophy 3 times now, last time was 23 years ago.


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



srixon 1 said:



			My good form from Wednesday showed up again yesterday and I won our annual 36 hole society â€œmajorâ€. 69 (65)in the morning and 73 (69) in the afternoon to win by a good few shots. Best score in the morning and second best in the afternoon. Won the trophy 3 times now, last time was 23 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Great play!

But don't leave it so long next time.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

*I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*

Was absolutely shocking ðŸ˜³

After a couple of weeks of great form, youâ€™d thought today was the first time Iâ€™d picked up a club, what a wake up call ðŸ¤”

Looking forward to tomorrowâ€™s roll up to install some confidence back, as that today was unacceptable.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



ADA said:



			Played in Little Aston mixed open at the weekend, played okay, wife played bad but played well on the right holes, had one player in the team on fire, sinking putts from all over the place, lucky kicks etc.

And won the little sucker, got some nice Little Aston wine glasses for my diet coke

The day was absolutely superb again, best open I have ever been to. Knew we went last year, photos before starting, a starter announcing your name on the tee, the service in the bar/restaurant amazing, took a drinks order as you came off the 18th, greeted when you arrived etc. Just a brilliant day. The bunkers were still unlike any other course.


Then to beau on Monday with our guests, the terrain, setting, friendly staff and layout is proud to be 'part of', after the 2nd we had millionaires golf.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## shortgame (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

35 points today (no blobs &#128515, pretty solid with a nice chip in birdie.

Oh. Also includes a 2 shot penalty for playing a wrong ball &#129318;&#127995;*&#9794; - first time ever I think. SMH


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*

Didnâ€™t see this had already started, feel free to delete.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

I played today, and.....was absolutely shocking ðŸ˜³

After a couple of weeks of really great form, youâ€™d thought today was the first time Iâ€™d picked up a club, what a wake up call ðŸ¤”

Looking forward to tomorrowâ€™s roll up to install some confidence back, as that today was unacceptable ðŸ˜¡


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*



Fish said:



			Didnâ€™t see this had already started, feel free to delete.
		
Click to expand...

Threads merged with Super Mod Powers ðŸ‘


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*

hit the ball really well, 

went level par gross for 6 holes on the back nine then went quad. quad bogey. all the good work wasted. tbh, I was doing too well, it had to end in disaster

75 net despite dropping a total of 13 shots on just 3 holes,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*

Had been tickling along nicely for the nine holes after work I've played most of the week. Rocked up in the roll up today and played like an idiot. Couldn't get anything going, other than my pitching and definitely couldn't buy a putt. Tried a new Titleist AVX today. Not overly impressed and couldn't see any real difference between that and the Pro V1 I was using


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*

I also tried the new AVX ball, it looked great teeâ€™d up on the 1st tee, then I carved it straight into the pond in front of our 7th tee, never to be seen again!

I wasnâ€™t going to risk another if it was going to be â€˜one of those daysâ€™ which it turned into, so I changed to a Chrome Soft which somehow went all the way around!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*

Worst round in living memory today.  Some rotten luck.  Round over early doors. 

Collectively as a 4 ball we were crap so the decision was taken to jack it in after 13 holes to go watch the footy. 


Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*



Fish said:



			I also tried the new AVX ball, it looked great teeâ€™d up on the 1st tee, then I carved it straight into the pond in front of our 7th tee, never to be seen again!

I wasnâ€™t going to risk another if it was going to be â€˜one of those daysâ€™ which it turned into, so I changed to a Chrome Soft which somehow went all the way around!
		
Click to expand...

Initial thoughts until the watery grave?


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Initial thoughts until the watery grave?
		
Click to expand...

It came out the box easily, It was easy to pen my mark on it, it sat on the tee nice, other than that, god knows &#128543;


----------



## Wilson (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*

My first round after a lesson, Iâ€™ve had enough of being 8-10 shots over handicap; each round.

I was ticking along nicely when I stood over my 2nd shot from the middle of the 14th fairway, despite some brutal putting, I then chunked it in the pond and 3 putted for a triple! 3 bunker shots on the next for a double, and then I couldnâ€™t find my ball after a drive on 16 led me to NR, a couple of parâ€™s to finish left me feeling ok after my recent lesson and swing changes - a step in the right direction, but need to do better.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*



Fish said:



			It came out the box easily, It was easy to pen my mark on it, it sat on the tee nice, other than that, god knows &#128543;
		
Click to expand...

best post ever haha


----------



## shortgame (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Fish said:



			It came out the box easily, It was easy to pen my mark on it, it sat on the tee nice, other than that, god knows &#128543;
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; you should record that review as a mini vlog and stick it on Homer's You Tube channel. Gold. :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*

A bit late, but played yesterday at Centurion in the Rick Garg Memorial day. Golf was not great, though I was ticking along ok with 24 points after 13 holes, until I made the mistake of having a Peroni on the 14th. Think I scored two points on the last five holes. Had to be done to toast an old and not forgotten personal friend, and that of the forum. Was great to have Rick's brother Paul walking round with us, and we had a lot of laughs which Rick would have approved of.:thup:

Nice touch from the club to make the day a board competition. Just shows what Centurion thought of Rick.  Great to catch up with Karen again, and to celebrate the England win in such great company.

Big thanks to Rick Wilson(RW1986) for the invite to play, though he did make the feeble excuse that his wife was going into labour to avoid playing with me.oo:


----------



## shortgame (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



richart said:



			A bit late, but played yesterday at Centurion in the Rick Garg Memorial day. Golf was not great, though I was ticking along ok with 24 points after 13 holes, until I made the mistake of having a Peroni on the 14th. Think I scored two points on the last five holes. Had to be done to toast an old and not forgotten personal friend, and that of the forum. Was great to have Rick's brother Paul walking round with us, and we had a lot of laughs which Rick would have approved of.:thup:

Nice touch from the club to make the day a board competition. Just shows what Centurion thought of Rick.  Great to catch up with Karen again, and to celebrate the England win in such great company.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome :thup:


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Shot a 95... Very strange round, had planned to walk off after 9 as I just wasn't really getting into the swing of it. Stood on the 9th tee, 280yard par 4 (Downhill) thought to myself, nothing to lose so pulled the driver out. Hit the green from the tee and proceeded to 3 putt to make a par. Extremely disappointing. Very up and down but played the last 4 holes to 2 over par with a few decent shots meaning i left with somewhat of a smile on my face.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Finally managed to put a whole round together (almost) for a new PB of 80! Still find myself feeling disappointed after a silly 3 putt in 16 and then taking a 7 on the 18th (par 5). 

I knew beating 80 was on the cards so hit hybrid off the tee so as not to tempt myself in going for the green in 2 which involved a shot of 200 yards plus with the green being 10 yards over a pond. 

Think adrenaline kicked in coz my 200 yard hybrid decided to cover best part of 240. Still a lay up with the 7 iron would leave me a full wedge in. Queue the next shot flying too. Leaving me 60 yards over a pond at a flag tucked over a bunker. Obviously I just dink any old shot to the middle of the green and 2 putt.  At least that what I did with the second attempt having tried to flip a **** high off a bare lie and knifing into the drink!

arggghh! My 78 lost with one stupid shot!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Busy few days of golf. Estepona GC on Friday and played some decent golf in parts. Apparently a lot of work has been done recently to improve the course and there were two or three greens that had a lot of sand on the surrounds to help that improvement. Home in the early hours of Saturday, a few hours sleep  and then Captains Day. Not the best preparation for a big comp and it showed as the card was littered with doubles. Today it was County Captains Day and despite three blobs on the card the golf was a lot better. It will be good top go back to work tomorrow, just to slow down a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

4BBB Comp today, 43 points so both me and my partner pleased. Played some great wedges off some tough lies.
49 points leading when we left!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Club Championship today, despite an odd start ( it the ball with the toe of the club  times in the first 8 holes with 4 different clubs.  One, went OOB and another was a lost ball, I managed to hold my score together for 43 shots followed it with another 43 for a morning round of 86, 7 nett just outside my buffer. 
In the afternoon started with a double bogie but then had a purple patch an f played the rest of the nine in level for a gross 38, despite 4 pars on the final 9 I had 2 triple bogey 8s both really down to unfortunate bounces so took 46 blows for a 84 net 73, at least in my buffer.

So I failed to retain my title, but the chances of that were slim once our  handicapper was fit to play.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Shot 35 points. Ccs went down 1 so ended up with a 0.1  

Stings quite a bit.  

Had 2 blanks on 10 and 11 then shot 1under for remaining holes.  Frustration of 10 bled into 11.  Reset on 12 and played well so happy with that.


----------



## Titleist3 (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played today. 

Didnâ€™t do too well. 

Dropped silly shots.

 4 holes was on for birdies left with bogey thanks to 3 putting. 

Hitting a wedge instead of putting off the green also killed me and cost me 2 shots in the end. 

A par 3 tee shot meant it was a triple bogey hole too. 

Apart from that, I got a great sun tan.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played 9 already this morning. Awful! Out in 51 but can barely remember a decent shot


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Been away in Italy for 10 days, played Thursday and Friday last week just for a bit of fun. Did ok, just wanted to start swinging again!

Played in a comp on Saturday. 2 over Gross stood on 17th tee box....490yard par 5. Walked off with a 9! 1 silly shot (which then cost me another shot) and a lost ball!

Walked off with a 76, so a nice little 0.4 cut down to 7.8, but could have been a 0.8/1.0 cut easy! Oh well!

--------------------------------

Played a foresomes match yesterday. 3 up after 13. I personally had a mare on 14, approach into trees(2), partner chipped out(3), then approach into bushes(4), partner chipped out(5), approach bladed through the back into bushes(6)...conceded hole. What makes matters worse is that the duo we were playing were just short of the green for 5!! We were giving them a shot too! Doh. For the record the 14th is an uphill 380 yard par 4.

Eventually won on the 17th 2&1!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

I played a blinder yesterday! Entered the July medal, which coincidentally was the one competition I won last year. Triple bogeyed the first (tricky par 3) but recovered and went on to go round in 84, a new personal best for me, and less my 22 handicap gives me 62 net! Par is 68 at our place, but that could still be on for a winning score and retaining my July medal title! :rofl: At the very least it will be a huge cut I should think. I know the best anyone got on the Saturday was 63, but I don't know what the other Sunday players did yet.

I hit some much better drives today, although still a couple of awful ones - but I managed to recover from those ones really well. The bone dry fairways helped in that respect I think (i.e. just pumping it out of the rough, still got it to roll up quite close to the green). My short game was really good (for me), and with the new e6 softs I was trying out, I felt I was holding a lot more greens than my DX2s were in the last few weeks. Putting was good two, save for two shortish ones that I was gutted I missed (should have been 82 really!). Overall it was 5 pars, 11 bogeys, 1 double, 1 triple. So nice and tidy really. Delighted.


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Orikoru said:



			I played a blinder yesterday! Entered the July medal, which coincidentally was the one competition I won last year. Triple bogeyed the first (tricky par 3) but recovered and went on to go round in 84, a new personal best for me, and less my 22 handicap gives me 62 net! Par is 68 at our place, but that could still be on for a winning score and retaining my July medal title! :rofl: At the very least it will be a huge cut I should think. I know the best anyone got on the Saturday was 63, but I don't know what the other Sunday players did yet.

I hit some much better drives today, although still a couple of awful ones - but I managed to recover from those ones really well. The bone dry fairways helped in that respect I think (i.e. just pumping it out of the rough, still got it to roll up quite close to the green). My short game was really good (for me), and with the new e6 softs I was trying out, I felt I was holding a lot more greens than my DX2s were in the last few weeks. Putting was good two, save for two shortish ones that I was gutted I missed (should have been 82 really!). Overall it was 5 pars, 11 bogeys, 1 double, 1 triple. So nice and tidy really. Delighted.
		
Click to expand...

Well played!

I had a good round yesterday as well. Actually the best comp round in more than a year. Individual Stableford, I played 41 netto points and got my handicap cut from 32 to 29.5. Came in second in my handicap class. The winner had 46 points, but he is a bit of a bandit. Young guy who used to play as a junior and now just started again after a few years away from the game. An since his handicap had been inactive for so long, they put him on a bit of a random handicap of 28, even though he used to be way lower when he was still playing. Can't compete with that.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

King Trophy (Blue tee Low handicap) on Saturday, flat calm all morning, not so much as a breath of wind, well until 12 when we tee's off loads of good scores in from the early starters. its an open so was playing with two visitors. 3 wood and 58 deg was good enough to start but not so for my playing partners. one from Glasgow was in a bunker off the tee and could not get out so NR's the first. other was in the deep stuff and doubled the 1st.
 2nd is 486 and with burn across the fairway at 270 and by now a strong easterly behind us, it was only 4 iron off the tee to make sure you would not make it in. 6 iron straight at it from 236, which i didn't think would be enough, but bounced straight though the back into thick deep rough. dropped shot. 3rd (420)three wood off the tee hit it very well nice draw around the dog leg, bouncing away. got up there, no sign of it by the road across the fairway, not in the cross bunker. could not believe it was in the spectacle bunkers short of the green right took 6 shots to get out after it rolling back in the bunkers off the steep slope between the green and the bunkers each time, so racked up a 9, parred 4 and 5, 6th 190. 170 to carry the bunkers took a 7 iron straight at the green looked all over the pin all the way. bounced over the back never to be seen again. already slow with 6,7 being a bottle neck hold up due to the location of the further back blue tee for the 7th. NR'd  almost half the field did the same and the other 2 players in my group, very tough in the afternoon and no good scores as such from anyone who tee'd off after 11. i blame the birdie on the first:rofl:

Blue tee's again next Sat, but got an early


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Point of order Mr Chairman... 
Started by Imurg? I fear not... :rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Fish said:



			It came out the box easily, It was easy to pen my mark on it, it sat on the tee nice, other than that, god knows &#128543;
		
Click to expand...

Quality!! &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## thesheriff (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Competition and doubles match on Saturday morning.  Out in a +3 37, and back in a +6 42 for my second sub 80 competition round of the year and a victory in our match by 1 hole .

High quality match with par or better winning every hole bar the difficult 6th.  The lead changed hands 3 times, never getting to more that 2 holes and required a 4-footer to be holed at the last to avoid extra holes.  The pair we were playing have had success recently and you could tell they didn't enjoy getting pipped given the lack of banter across the teams.

On my personal performance, I hit it ok, but I have never putted better from inside 8ft. 28 putts total including many nervy 4-6 footers and they all dropped.  I lost 2 balls on the back 9 as is customary for me these days, and getting good tee shots away at the tricky driving holes will be my priority which could save 4 shots and have me breaking 75 for the first time.

The amazing weather and the recently installed green sprinklers are giving us a great combo of hard fairways and soft greens making the course very scorable.

All in all a great day on Saturday and cut 0.9 down to new low of 13.9.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played Yesterday. 36 points with 2 blobs & 2 8 net 6's on the card. One of our group had 41 points, so knew I didn't win.

I did learn however that in this weather it's best not to wear a bright green shirt. Was covered in little back beetles!


----------



## DaveR (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today, and........(Rolling thread)*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Initial thoughts until the watery grave?
		
Click to expand...


Pointless question



Fish said:



			It came out the box easily, It was easy to pen my mark on it, it sat on the tee nice, other than that, god knows &#128543;
		
Click to expand...


Good answer :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



DaveR said:



			Pointless question




Good answer :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If the question is pointless can there be a good answer? Just asking.... &#128523;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Couple of days late but played Thetford in their Captains Day charity with Glyn, Shaun and his mate. Course is a real gem. Routing is fabulous and the greens were taking a ball despite the very dry spell we are experiencing. The par 3's are particularly good. On a personal level, I was pretty ordinary until our negative captain 'keep it in play Roddy' allowed me to go on the attack and take the driver upon which I played the last 4 holes in 2 under. 

My putting is beginning to give me nightmares. I am taking the head back way too far and then slowing down through impact. Missed 6 birdie putts on the day (of which most on here would expect to hole 3/4).


----------



## shortgame (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Orikoru said:



			I played a blinder yesterday! Entered the July medal, which coincidentally was the one competition I won last year. Triple bogeyed the first (tricky par 3) but recovered and went on to go round in 84, a new personal best for me, and less my 22 handicap gives me 62 net!
		
Click to expand...

 golf clap &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## shortgame (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Capella said:



			best comp round in more than a year. Individual Stableford, I played 41 netto points and got my handicap cut from 32 to 29.5.
		
Click to expand...

 Well done &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



JohnnyDee said:



			Point of order Mr Chairman... 
Started by Imurg? I fear not... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

JD - your thread had to be canned coz P...sorry, someone requested all their posts deleted under the new GDPR regs.....see MikeH's post last week...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Imurg said:



			JD - your thread had to be canned coz P...sorry, someone requested all their posts deleted under the new GDPR regs.....see MikeH's post last week...
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve edited the header to credit JD ðŸ‘


----------



## louise_a (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

final of county handicap foursomes today, we never really got going and my partner was far from her best, I was steady without being great so a meagre 30 points.

We played Woolton in Liverpool, an odd course, a lot of tees were right next to greens so there was an awful lot of waiting around, we were 4th out and took nearly 4 hours, I suspect the last ones out were a lot longer.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Imurg said:



			JD - your thread had to be canned coz P...sorry, someone requested all their posts deleted under the new GDPR regs.....see MikeH's post last week...
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™ve edited the header to credit JD ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, Chaps. Much appreciated and understood. :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

a couple of rounds at Malkins Bank this weekend, 40 points then 35 points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played like an idiot in the roll up on Saturday. Repeated the feat in the monthly stableford yesterday. If I could find a way to mess it up I did. Not happy but move onto a charity day on Thursday and try again


----------



## Coffey (Jul 10, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played Royal County Down yesterday in an open.

There was 3 of us and a member who was really really helpful pointing out the lines off the tee for the blind shots- would have been a lot more lost balls without him.

It was my first time at RCD and had a bit of first tee nerves and with the wind coming off the left was wary of the slice. Par 5 first I hit a great cut over the dune on the left of the fairway. Thinking I hadn't carried it enough I was pleased to find the ball in the middle of the fairway with 212 to the flag. Unfortunately duffed my second but managed to salvage a par with the birdie putt just slipping by. Rode my luck for a while, finding all of the balls I hit into the rough but the luck ran out on the 4th where I topped a 3 wood to be never seen again. All in all I played pretty steady but only had 28 points but that was mainly due to poor putting. I missed about 4 3 footers and had a few others go round the cup and come back at me. Drove the 16th par 4 but the ball went through the back into the thick stuff and I could only hack it out sideways. One other thing to mention is the bunkers- never played in anything like them. The sand is like a thicker dust. It is so heavy and deep, really really punishing. If you went into a fairway bunker it was a hack out with a wedge every time

Absolutely loved the course and the score did not matter one bit. The member we played with has given me his number and we are invited back anytime. Will definitely be back and would recommend the course to anyone.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 10, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Coffey said:



			Played Royal County Down yesterday in an open.

There was 3 of us and a member who was really really helpful pointing out the lines off the tee for the blind shots- would have been a lot more lost balls without him.

It was my first time at RCD and had a bit of first tee nerves and with the wind coming off the left was wary of the slice. Par 5 first I hit a great cut over the dune on the left of the fairway. Thinking I hadn't carried it enough I was pleased to find the ball in the middle of the fairway with 212 to the flag. Unfortunately duffed my second but managed to salvage a par with the birdie putt just slipping by. Rode my luck for a while, finding all of the balls I hit into the rough but the luck ran out on the 4th where I topped a 3 wood to be never seen again. All in all I played pretty steady but only had 28 points but that was mainly due to poor putting. I missed about 4 3 footers and had a few others go round the cup and come back at me. Drove the 16th par 4 but the ball went through the back into the thick stuff and I could only hack it out sideways. One other thing to mention is the bunkers- never played in anything like them. The sand is like a thicker dust. It is so heavy and deep, really really punishing. If you went into a fairway bunker it was a hack out with a wedge every time

Absolutely loved the course and the score did not matter one bit. The member we played with has given me his number and we are invited back anytime. Will definitely be back and would recommend the course to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s ond of the greatest courses anywhere on the planet!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 10, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

IT is getting frustratingly monotonous, bordering on driving me insane. Four under after 14, just parred the SI 1, par five. Smashed me drive down the middle of the 15th and finished +3 for the round. Am off sulking


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Orikoru said:



			I played a blinder yesterday! Entered the July medal, which coincidentally was the one competition I won last year. Triple bogeyed the first (tricky par 3) but recovered and went on to go round in 84, a new personal best for me, and less my 22 handicap gives me 62 net! Par is 68 at our place, but that could still be on for a winning score and retaining my July medal title! :rofl: At the very least it will be a huge cut I should think. I know the best anyone got on the Saturday was 63, but I don't know what the other Sunday players did yet.

I hit some much better drives today, although still a couple of awful ones - but I managed to recover from those ones really well. The bone dry fairways helped in that respect I think (i.e. just pumping it out of the rough, still got it to roll up quite close to the green). My short game was really good (for me), and with the new e6 softs I was trying out, I felt I was holding a lot more greens than my DX2s were in the last few weeks. Putting was good two, save for two shortish ones that I was gutted I missed (should have been 82 really!). Overall it was 5 pars, 11 bogeys, 1 double, 1 triple. So nice and tidy really. Delighted.
		
Click to expand...

The results are in, and my 62 was the best, so I've won the July Medal second year in a row!  New handicap 19.8! Chuffed with that.


----------



## IainP (Jul 10, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Orikoru said:



			The results are in, and my 62 was the best, so I've won the July Medal second year in a row!  New handicap 19.8! Chuffed with that.
		
Click to expand...

July medal specialist :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 10, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s ond of the greatest courses anywhere on the planet!
		
Click to expand...

Correct :thup:

We need to go back.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Filled in for the B-team last night, I lost my match-play but played under handicap, so although I'm OK-ish with that, I was still scrambling far too much, especially after a few wild tee shots!

Chipping & putting is still the strongest part of my game but the hard ground cost me a few times with approaches into the green where I didn't pick the ball off cleanly and if you just nick the ground slightly before, the thud and contact is scary, it cost me a few bunker shots and lost holes which were begging to be won.

I used to be so confident off the tee, but somethings crept in and it's [driving] me mad, so booked a lesson with my assistant Pro for Friday, lets hope he notices what the issue is and rectifies it quickly for me.

Seniors Open today, always a popular event at Coventry, so a full field, I'm off at 10am, I can see me teeing off with my 4w most of today, which actually I out drove most of the other PP's last night with!   

I've been in some good form for a few weeks, then this last few rounds I've gone backwards, this game is like bloody snakes & ladders!


----------



## Coffey (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s ond of the greatest courses anywhere on the planet!
		
Click to expand...

It really is.

Hoping to get back down before the end of the summer.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*



IainP said:



			July medal specialist :thup:
		
Click to expand...

July must be my month! :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

not playing today, but off to play Western Gailes and Prestwick on Thursday Friday


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Had an absolute nightmare. Played with some members so i could get my second handicap card in and went and shot a 108.   (My first round was a 94)
Will try give an example of how i played, 6th is a 206yard par 3. Pulled the 5 iron out, caught it beautifully and hit into the bunker on the right of the green. 2nd shot didn't make it out of the trap, third was thinned into the bunker opposite me. Straight over the green with the 4th, fifth was an awful chip back which was put on the fringe, followed by 3 putts. 
Card was full of 6's and 7's with 2 pars and an 8. Not a great day out ! 

Think i hit 6 sand traps on the first 9 holes. Irons seemed to be hit well all day just weren't getting on the greens, driver was awful, wedge play either brilliant or awful and putting was very average. Hoping saturdays run out is a bit better  !


----------



## casuk (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played yesterdays medal and came in 19th out of 59th quite chuffed
91 - 18 = 73	18.1
2 birdies aswel but the triples really killed my card


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played the weekday medal today. Scored 89 (net 69, level par) - one better than handicap. Was in second place when l left and should be guaranteed a cut  at last ...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played nine holes Monday and yesterday. Some great stuff punctuated with some very poor shots. It feels close and short game working well. Charity golf day in Chigwell tomorrow so going to just go out, have fun, enjoy it and let it flow.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 11, 2018)

Seniors Stableford today and after 16 on front 9 delighted with 20 coming home.

4 lip-out putts wouldâ€™ve seen me getting a cut but pleased last five qualifiers have been .6 cut. buffer, 1.5 cut buffer, buffer. 

My most consistent season in years and hopefully more to come.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

Today epitomised everything that's great about golf at Coventry Golf Club. 

Although it was our annual Senior Open & it's a competitive competition where players come from all over, what great spirit my fourball was played in.

I knew a couple of their names in my group but I had never played with any of them before, but what great company it was.

I thoroughly enjoyed myself, even though I found myself scrambling a little more than I would have liked, but I've booked a lesson for Friday morning to hopefully eradicate the problems I'm suddenly experiencing.

It should have been so much better, 33 points, but 3 x no returns (blobs) on the back 9 & 4 in total killed my card. Those NRâ€™s were down to poor club selection and poor course management, I got sucked into chasing my game a little at times, but hey ho, I know and recognise my mistakes but this fade/ slice Iâ€™ve adopted just lately Iâ€™m not keen on at all ðŸ˜¡


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Fish said:



			Today epitomised everything that's great about golf at Coventry Golf Club. 

Although it was our annual Senior Open & it's a competitive competition where players come from all over, what great spirit my fourball was played in.

I knew a couple of their names in my group but I had never played with any of them before, but what great company it was.
		
Click to expand...

  Awesome, sounds great - what it's all about at our level &#128077;



Fish said:



			33 points, but 3 x no returns (blobs) on the back 9 & 4 in total killed my card.
		
Click to expand...

How bad were the N/R's - just nett doubles, or worse?


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Awesome, sounds great - what it's all about at our level ðŸ‘



How bad were the N/R's - just nett doubles, or worse?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, just 1 shot array when the single putt opportunity didnâ€™t drop.  Off the yellows is tough at our place, normal par 5â€™s turn into 445 & 430 par 4â€™s. Found too many bunkers being greedy when an iron and chip would have been best, rush of blood at times!


----------



## shortgame (Jul 11, 2018)

Fish said:



			Off the yellows is tough at our place, normal par 5â€™s turn into 445 & 430 par 4â€™s
		
Click to expand...

That's unusual, birdie chances (presumably) off the whites but tough pars off the yellows

Heard good things about the course, from on here and elsewhere


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Got to the club earlier with the intention of some food before going out, get to the bar to be greeted by rather kind (and well chuffed) gent offering us a pint as he'd got a hole in one on the 12th!

Sadly, that was about the extent of the positives for my golfing excursion!


----------



## User101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Started with an 8 then had 12 pars on the bounce, funny ole game.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 11, 2018)

Was going to play tonight but decided to have a few Buds and watch the football, glad I did. Back to the golf tomorrow


----------



## Dasit (Jul 12, 2018)

Another 82, really stuck in the 80 to 83 range atm

Hitting my irons really solid, not really getting my driver and woods out as donâ€™t need them off the tee with how much run out there is

It is just really boring golf, 1 birdie, 8 pars, 8 bogeys and a double is the usual.

I usually hit about 7 or 8 green in reg but when I miss I am finding chipping and pitching to within 3 feet really difficult as the greens are so fast and sloped. 

Just my around the green and short putting which are really holding me back, everything else has been so solid. 

I always thought when I got to shooting low 80s consistently I would be a happy golfer, but it is actually so frustrating...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Dasit said:



			It is just really boring golf, 1 birdie, 8 pars, 8 bogeys and a double is the usual.
...
		
Click to expand...

Would love it if my golf was this boring. :lol:


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Stableford today. Played like a muppet for 31 points. Just couldnâ€™t get a run going and could only muster 9 pars and 9 birdies. That will be .1 back then.


----------



## IainP (Jul 13, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Stableford today. Played like a muppet for 31 points. Just couldnâ€™t get a run going and could only muster 9 pars and 9 birdies. That will be .1 back then.
		
Click to expand...

So what does that make your handicap, +14?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 13, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Stableford today. Played like a muppet for 31 points. Just couldnâ€™t get a run going and could only muster 9 pars and 9 birdies. That will be .1 back then.
		
Click to expand...

Edit. That should have been bogeys.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 13, 2018)

IainP said:



			So what does that make your handicap, +14?  

Click to expand...

Ha ha, I wish. Best amateur ever with that handicap.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 13, 2018)

2 over thru 9.  6 up and downs and feeling good.  

Dumped my approach into the water on 10.  Lost the head for a few holes. 

Birdie on 13 and 17.   3 putts on 16 and 18 cost me a cut. 

35 points.   Good round got away from me. 



New course record shot out there today.  6 under recorded by a 2 handicap.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 14, 2018)

38 points, only 2 airshots today, which is quite annoying as they just appear from nowhere, normally followed a few holes later by a Sherman Tank


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice little 4BBB at Accrington GC today with Karl102, Liverbirdie and Ste Lingard. Cracking little course, superb design and very tricky greens. Me and Karl took the money with 37pts vs 36pts. Nowhere near the prizes I think but some lovely golf played by all.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 14, 2018)

A wee handicap cut on the way after my first decent score of the season


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 14, 2018)

Newbury yesterday -12 of us from our place on courtesies were we played pairs.

You know those golf days (opens and such) won with an obscene score and everyone scowls and mumbles â€˜banditsâ€™?

Well it sometimes isn't a fiddle - as that was me and my PP with our better ball score of 47, totally murdering the others by a clear 7 points from 2nd place.

We could hardly put a foot wrong and ham & egged it like ham and eggs.

Good job we had two holes with only 1 point scored or we might not have got out of there alive.:mmm:


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 14, 2018)

32 points today, scored on every hole never in danger of failing to score on any hole.

Silly mistakes prevented a better score and a couple of 3 putts never help.

Probably, not good enough for buffer.


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

Too hot, long walk, nice scenery, saw some great wildlife, just a little thing called Golf got in the way .......


----------



## GG26 (Jul 14, 2018)

Played nine holes today and it was another case of hitting the ball all over the place.  Was playing well two months ago and have got progressively worse since.  I've got no confidence standing over the ball at all.

Only bright side is that when I do catch one of my irons well they are travelling a long way and had my longest measured iron shot of 222 yards off of one tee.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

Two days of fantastic golf. Charity golf day at Chigwell GC on Thursday and a golf society yesterday at Royal Ascot. Didn't play great on either day although 23 points off the yellows on the front nine yesterday was decent. Then collapsed and felt the effects of two days in the sun, two and half hours trying to get back from Chigwell and a lack of sleep. Day off it today but back out again tomorrow. Really enjoying my golf and while the handicap and scoring isn't great my aim of 2018 to play more and enjoy each game already achieved


----------



## Jensen (Jul 14, 2018)

Crap 95 gross, 79 net.
Struggling with this 1 Plane Swing on the course since my lesson 4 weeks ago. Not as bad at the range


----------



## Depreston (Jul 14, 2018)

Lovely  n/r Iâ€™m the medal 

blocks off the tee with a few snap hooks too


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 15, 2018)

Captains Day yesterday. Finally managed to string together a good round and ended up winning with a level par gross round (41pts). Happy days, and even messed up one hole and missed a few short ones so hopefully more to come. First time I've managed level par, and now lowest handicap ever too!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2018)

Good work BT:clap:
Always good to take some swag off the Captain:rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 15, 2018)

First comp this year and 1st 18 holes for a long time. Surprised to return a net 71 and get a cheeky cut 

My athletic physique is feeling it this morning though!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			First comp this year and 1st 18 holes for a long time. Surprised to return a net 71 and get a cheeky cut 

My athletic physique is feeling it this morning though!!!
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Craig. Must've been that impromptu lesson I gave you at Wallasey &#128521;


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 15, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			First comp this year and 1st 18 holes for a long time. Surprised to return a net 71 and get a cheeky cut 

My athletic physique is feeling it this morning though!!!
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff pal! Injury hold up ok?!?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 15, 2018)

played my own club course on friday,talk about a game of two halves ,front nine was a total shambles containing two 7`s an 8 and a 9. back nine i come back in 1 over gross. 
yesterday i played with a few mates scored 39 pts with 2 lost balls and 2 putts missed from a foot ,no lie they really were only a foot.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 15, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Great stuff Craig. Must've been that impromptu lesson I gave you at Wallasey &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

That was a while back! Good day out :thup:

Still remember the lesson, though the promised youtoob channel has failed to materialise 

Hope all's good in wolf-world.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 15, 2018)

Shoulder held up fine, still only about 70% mobility but improving all the time.

How are you finding the AP3's Karl? Have an itch that's currently circling these and mp18 mmc's 

Get me some dates for a game soon &#128077;


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 15, 2018)

Shot 84 in the comp this morning. Out in 40, back in 44. Only one triple on the card which I'm happy with. Hopefully the wind kicks up this afternoon and CSS goes up, a buffer at least but a cut would be nice.


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2018)

I practiced today, had a very good session, really pleased with what I achieved following my lesson on Friday, must have been out their in the baking heat for about 3 hours, totally unheard of from me, but much more productive than just playing.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 15, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Nice little 4BBB at Accrington GC today with Karl102, Liverbirdie and Ste Lingard. Cracking little course, superb design and very tricky greens. Me and Karl took the money with 37pts vs 36pts. Nowhere near the prizes I think but some lovely golf played by all.
		
Click to expand...

Was a great track! Would he ugly recommend a visit. Â£12.50 for a Braid course was a steal! We all had some good purple patches. Steâ€™s ball striking was immense!
Bet the greens could could be destructive if they shaved them a bit!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 15, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Shoulder held up fine, still only about 70% mobility but improving all the time.

How are you finding the AP3's Karl? Have an itch that's currently circling these and mp18 mmc's 

Get me some dates for a game soon ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Definitely bud! Drop me an email! Summer hols start  On the 20th :clap:

AP3â€™s are mint. Really enjoying them. Need the 48 wedge though as the lofts are strong. Takes some getting used to. Think the mmcâ€™s  Have weaker lofts. Both stunning though!


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2018)

16 over par front nine, 3 over back nine, 

"Luckily" I had a major blow out on the par 3 second (6 over par.....) so might have just made buffer.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 15, 2018)

5th round of the week today. Played well every day except Friday when it mattered for handicap. Got a massive blister on one of my little toes now though due to the hard ground.


----------



## Lump (Jul 15, 2018)

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, well done, and a great way to finish!  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, well played ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			First comp this year and 1st 18 holes for a long time. Surprised to return a net 71 and get a cheeky cut 

My athletic physique is feeling it this morning though!!!
		
Click to expand...

Class is permanent


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, great golf :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2018)

2 day trip, today was Moortown. Full write up to follow in a day or two. Drove like a legend, couldn't hit a second shot for love nor money. Awful, soul destroying. Finished okay so hopefully I'll bring it together for Alwoodley tomorrow.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 15, 2018)

8 over front 9, with 2 balls out of bounds for 17 points then caught fire on the back 9, 1 under for 26 points and 43 total and a gross 78.

Really felt in control of my game at the end but sinking a few 10 feet putts really helps the score. More of the same be nice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Top man


----------



## GG26 (Jul 15, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Well played


----------



## Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

I played Machynys Peninsula yesterday - played much better than I have done, didnâ€™t score great as every mistake was punished by a lost ball, and my short game cost me a few.

Feeling positive with 4 rounds in the next week.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 15, 2018)

Proper golfer :thup:

Well played mate


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jul 16, 2018)

Played The Grove yesterday on an away day; we obviously paid for the privilege but genuinely believe it was money well spent.  Arrived early to be greeted by a fantastic young man named Sam who explained the day, showed us to our "named" locker(s).  Had a nice bacon roll, then off to hit a few balls at the driving range/chipping area.

Had a fairly decent round with a score of 31 points which put me in the top ten - winner had 38 points which was a great round of golf.  I found tee to green not that difficult at all, but the greens absolutely exposed my terrible putting and reading of greens and that is where I lost far too many shots.

All in all a fantastic day and would definitely go back after I have saved up a few pennies!  There was suggestions within the group we may try Woburn next.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff lad.  Birdies on 17 and 18 to win must taste very sweet indeed.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

well played.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 16, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats James :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2018)

Played Prestwick and Western Gailes last week. Love western and was as good as ever, greens a little slow side. Prestwick is what i would describe as quirky, but enjoyed it non the less. a few blind shots too, in great condition though.

Played in another Blue tee comp on Sat much better than last week though dropped 3 shots on 16 and 17 from the middle of the fairway on both. 3 or 4 club Westerly which was very welcome after last weeks easterly. 

made buffer as the css was 75, if only i hadn't ballsed up 16 and 17. Though the back on both with wedge and Sw in hand for both

Drove the ball nicely and putted ok, though didn't hole any of the birdie chances


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

Had a nice round on Saturday. Just a friendly three ball at the home club, but my first outing on the new 20 h'cap, so I was pleased to end up with 34 points still. Managed a birdie and five pars. Front nine of 49 had a couple of stinkers, but the back nine of 42 was pretty tidy. Ironically the birdie was on the poorer front nine though. :lol:


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 16, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played in a MASHIE event at Addington Palace, first time round the course, really enjoyed it, a very well set up course with some very well designed holes. The greens were green god knock how much water they have had seeing as the rest of the course looked like a desert. They were firm but still reasonably receptive and putting was quick and true, about as good a green as I have ever played.

Started off well and birdied the first with a long putt that would have gone off the green had the hole not got in the way. Played very well on the front 9 only for my driving to go totally bonkers on the back 9.

On 12 which is 150 yard par 3 over a fountain, the organisers ran a competition, where you had to try and hit the green using an old mashie club, which had a top line so thin you could shave with it. The clubs didn't have any numbers on them creamed my first on over the back. Got given a different club and hit the back, both strikes were pure and felt great and won a cap for my troubles too.

Our team finished 3rd beaten by a team of young guys who were members as Addington Palace so no shame.

After quite drastically changing my swing it feels like I am getting back into it, getting a lower more penetrating flight and a nice 2-3 yard draw. Hopefully it will stick and I can motor on in my development


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Jul 16, 2018)

Played my first ever round of golf yesterday (not technically true as I started playing about 4/5 years ago but swiftly gave up) so Iâ€™m treating it as starting from square one which it very much is. 

Iâ€™ve had 1 x 45 minute group lesson and then went straight to a Par 3 course to get a benchmark score to see how much I sucked. 

It was pretty brutal. Shot 88 so +34. But I was very honest and recorded all penalties etc. Whatâ€™s the point in telling myself I shot 70 when I didnâ€™t!

4 pars, 4 bogeys, 4 doubles and the rest mostly 6s but with one horror 9 - 3 off the tee then 3 attempts to get out of a steep bunker and then a 3 putt. I 

I was generally poor off the tee which is hardly surprising as I basically have no swing technique at all as yet. The ground is also so hard and dry that off line shots are not very forgiving as they just run and run and run!

But Iâ€™m quite pleased with my chipping/putting. Took 41 putts over 18 so 2.3/hole avg. 

Really enjoyed my lesson, excellent instructor and have another 3 weeks of it to go. Going to play it again upon completion of the course and see how it compares! Iâ€™m hoping by then Iâ€™ll have a lot more confidence off the tee and be a lot more consistent with the ball striking/swing


----------



## IanM (Jul 16, 2018)

Played Ferndown quite badly.... the course was parched, but the greens were excellent... but what a great place to play golf!  Going back asap!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2018)

Saturday roll-up.  Another day another day when golf baffles.  Birdied our par 5 first; and hit our very difficult 474yd par4 second in two - just to four putt it from about 12ft.

And then...went on to play a very sensible and tidy round of golf to finish up 4 over gross (40pts) and 5 under my club handicap.  And that with an undercurrent of the unmentionables sitting there waiting to get out - with them really only showing themselves on the practice ground.

And so...seems like my problem with the unmentionables is very largely in the head - and on the practice ground.  Goodness knows though how I can have lessons to ensure that I'm not just fluking it on the course without going onto the PG.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2018)

Alwoodley today. First two holes I was all over the place. Got my son to check my alignment and discovered I was nowhere near lined up right. Sorted that and then played some very steady golf. Driver didn't work but after a severe lecture in the car park pre round my 3 wood was Henrik like, but 60 yds shorter&#128513;. Fabulous.

Wonderful day, lovely course. Happy days.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25237

Didnâ€™t want to jinx it, so kept quiet yesterday.
A +1 and +4 round won me the club champs (Gross) this weekend. Birdied 17 & 18 to pinch it by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats James. Two very good rounds. Well played


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 17, 2018)

Played in stifling heat yesterday with the ball going a mile. On our 11th - normally driver hybrid - I used 4wood  and seven iron to get on in regulation.

I could get used to this but itâ€™s going to come as a nasty shock when heatwave ends. 

Still, in the meantime...eh?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 17, 2018)

BRISTOL86 said:



			Played my first ever round of golf yesterday (not technically true as I started playing about 4/5 years ago but swiftly gave up) so Iâ€™m treating it as starting from square one which it very much is. 

Iâ€™ve had 1 x 45 minute group lesson and then went straight to a Par 3 course to get a benchmark score to see how much I sucked. 

It was pretty brutal. Shot 88 so +34. But I was very honest and recorded all penalties etc. Whatâ€™s the point in telling myself I shot 70 when I didnâ€™t!

4 pars, 4 bogeys, 4 doubles and the rest mostly 6s but with one horror 9 - 3 off the tee then 3 attempts to get out of a steep bunker and then a 3 putt. I 

I was generally poor off the tee which is hardly surprising as I basically have no swing technique at all as yet. The ground is also so hard and dry that off line shots are not very forgiving as they just run and run and run!

But Iâ€™m quite pleased with my chipping/putting. Took 41 putts over 18 so 2.3/hole avg. 

Really enjoyed my lesson, excellent instructor and have another 3 weeks of it to go. Going to play it again upon completion of the course and see how it compares! Iâ€™m hoping by then Iâ€™ll have a lot more confidence off the tee and be a lot more consistent with the ball striking/swing
		
Click to expand...

Ashton Court Par 3 Course?  Not a bad wee track and don't be discouraged if you feel your golf rather sucked - because it sounds that it was fine.  Golf is difficult - you just have to play a bit to work out the best way for you to score OK on any hole from any particular situation, just part of the learning that we all have had to do and continue to do.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 17, 2018)

After some epic match play singles results this year (I have won three games on the 11th) yesterday I/we went one better in a 4BBB match. Interclub KO match and we won on the 10th 9/8. The only hole we halved was the third when one of their guys had a nett par. 

Has anybody out there in forum land ever won 10/8?


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 17, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			After some epic match play singles results this year (I have won three games on the 11th) yesterday I/we went one better in a 4BBB match. Interclub KO match and we won on the 10th 9/8. The only hole we halved was the third when one of their guys had a nett par. 

Has anybody out there in forum land ever won 10/8?
		
Click to expand...

I've won 9/8 halving the 10th


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 17, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Has anybody out there in forum land ever won 10/8?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly have..

Playing a guy i don't really get on with in one of the club knock outs, who knew full well i wasn't playing that well and was struggling with the driver at the time. he had just got a whole new set of Titleist 913 and proceeded to tell me how well he was hitting it and how far the driver was going etc, etc. He then proceeded to hit his first, 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 7th tee shots into the moray firth with the driver. moral of the story let your golf do the talking


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 17, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			I've won 9/8 halving the 10th
		
Click to expand...

Were you disappointed?


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 18, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Were you disappointed? 

Click to expand...

yeah a little, stupid really considering I won on the 10th. But to be that close to a perfect match....


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			After some epic match play singles results this year (I have won three games on the 11th) yesterday I/we went one better in a 4BBB match. Interclub KO match and we won on the 10th 9/8. The only hole we halved was the third when one of their guys had a nett par. 

Has anybody out there in forum land ever won 10/8?
		
Click to expand...

I got stuffed 10/8 by Stu C at Aberdovey. I was 2 or 3 over gross at the time playing off 6 or 7. Stu was off 19 (I think) and was under par (gross) in some of the most brutal conditions I've ever played in. 

The highlight hole was the first par 3. A hidden green surrounded by dunes and horse. I stick mine to about 6ft and Stu put his deep in the rough, about 30 yards left of the pin. He then proceeded to pitch it in from a lie that would have made a Tour pro weep. And he had a shot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junior (Jul 18, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I got stuffed 10/8 by Stu C at Aberdovey. I was 2 or 3 over gross at the time playing off 6 or 7. Stu was off 19 (I think) and was under par (gross) in some of the most brutal conditions I've ever played in. 

The highlight hole was the first par 3. A hidden green surrounded by dunes and *horse*. I stick mine to about 6ft and Stu put his deep in the rough, about 30 yards left of the pin. He then proceeded to pitch it in from a lie that would have made a Tour pro weep. And he had a shot!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope non were injured in the process lololol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2018)

Something odd going on at the moment.  Went out for half doz holes last night before tea - and on our 510 yd 1st I was on the fringe - 1ft from the putting surface - after a tee shot and 7i.  Well I know there was a nice following breeze and I hit a ripper of drive; and my 7i was as well struck as I can and hit high; and when it landed short it got the mother of all beauties of a friendly bounce towards the green - but - ah yes - well that'll be it.  Anyway.  It is nice to know what I am capable with a fair wind and the gods smiling.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 18, 2018)

2nd full 18 for the handicap card... (Played 9 as well so just 9 holes to go)

After shooting 108 last week i was a little bit sceptical. Hit the fairway on the 1st followed into a green side bunker, proceed to thin it out and lose the ball. Started with an 8. 2nd hole, 3 off the tee, unplayable 4th so had to take a drop and ended with a 9. Brilliant i thought, same as last week. However, started finding a bit more rhythm and ended with 50 for the front 9. Continued to improve and went par, birdie, bogey on to start the back 9. Fairly solid thoughout and scored 42 (6 over for the back 9) to card a 92. Very pleased with myself and can't wait to get that card in and start competing!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2018)

Rode my luck somewhat to card 35 points (with 3 blobs) and stuffing an indignant (my only luck is Bad Luck) Imurg into the bargain  Its a tough life 

The extra run certainly is helping and managed to nab 11 points off my 3 x 2 shot holes

lets see if I can repeat the feat on Friday, but without the lucky breaks and the blobs :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2018)

"Rode my luck" - another way of pronouncing Fraggerluck!!!
The man is unbelievable.
Didn't play the front 9 too well and was ok on the back but had a dose of the lefts!!
But I don't care.
And I don't care if the ball was running.
I hit a 301 yard drive and the ball stayed on the fairway.
First time in a dozen years.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I got stuffed 10/8 by Stu C at Aberdovey. I was 2 or 3 over gross at the time playing off 6 or 7. Stu was off 19 (I think) and was under par (gross) in some of the most brutal conditions I've ever played in. 

The highlight hole was the first par 3. A hidden green surrounded by dunes and horse. I stick mine to about 6ft and Stu put his deep in the rough, about 30 yards left of the pin. He then proceeded to pitch it in from a lie that would have made a Tour pro weep. And he had a shot!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You forgot to add we were both still steaming after sinking 20pints of Stella each in the dovey arms the night before


----------



## ademac (Jul 18, 2018)

I played (well I turnt up) at the Oxfordshire this evening.
The course was in immaculate condition as they have been watering it all heavily with the water from their lakes.
Really lush green tee boxes, fairways and the greens were mint. 
It only cost Â£20 each too which is a proper bargain just now. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 18, 2018)

for the first time in a good few weeks I got out for a round just for fun, didn't give it much thought and played like a dream, 1 over gross for the first 9, including 3 birdies on the bounce. 2nd nine wasn't bad either but was spoilt by taking 4 to get out of a very wet bunker. I finished 9 over with that  quadruple bogey.
Medal tomorrow hope I can play as relaxed.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 18, 2018)

81 today, out in 40 back in 41. A double and a triple on the card, both could have been avoided. Really need to learn to not try and over power a 4 iron i know is not getting there. Lessoms to be learned. But a cut should be coming my way. No chance of a win, one of the boys i played with shot a net 56.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 18, 2018)

35 points 

daft three putt to start 

a chip into a bunker 

next hole practice swing and crack the ball off the toe into the guff a par opportunity turns into a 7

3 lip outs for par on 15,16 and 17 

golf is hard


----------



## Crow (Jul 18, 2018)

4BBB B Team match away to Charnwood Forest, a tough course for visitors where local knowledge is a big asset. While it's only a nine hole course it's one of my favourites in Leicesterhsire for it's quirkiness, no bunkers and some links like holes.

I was playing 1, 2, and 3.5 persimmons, George Nicoll "Pinsplitter irons (first time I've hit these) and a Wilson 8813 putter.

Played pretty well including some good 3 irons to the long par three.  We were all square after 16 but we stole the 17th after I holed a long putt for par and they missed chances to halve form 4 and less than 3 feet, we then went on to halve the 18th for a very satisfactory 1 up win, unfortunately the team lost 3.5 to 2.5


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 19, 2018)

I played our Senior Open today. The front 9 was a curates egg with only 15 points scored (including two 4 point holes), then did the back 9 in 24 points, 1 over gross.  It suddenly clicked scoring 3,3,3,2,4,3,1,3,2.  I finished 2 off the winning score and left soooo many shots out there but still very pleased with my back 9.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You forgot to add we were both still steaming after sinking 20pints of Stella each in the dovey arms the night before

Click to expand...

Now that was a quality weekend mate. Getting lost on the walk back was hilarious!! Never getting in a round with you again


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 19, 2018)

Smashed it for 38 points so a nice little cut coming. Could of been better, but mustn't grumble. &#128513;


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Jul 19, 2018)

Matchplay knockout, won 5 & 3 with 5 gross pars. Happy!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2018)

millionaires golf on Thurs. tee'd off at 7 back in the clubhouse by 9 as a two ball. hardly a soul on the course till we got to 12 then there were some ladies playing the 5th. Also played in the MWF roll up on Wednesday. Tried the 1 iron off the tee on the first 3 holes which was an unmitigated disaster. then decided to leave it alone from there. lost the back 9,  in a 4BBB, even with 2 birdies. then won the back 9 one up which included 4 more birdies. We still lost overall quite badly. Though school:rofl:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 20, 2018)

Played in the 2nd round of the Titleist Matchplay singles last night, I had the advantage of a home draw but still a very tight game which I sneaked on the 19th.  Nice opponent so a match played in good spirits.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2018)

Played at ours this morning and good form continues. 

Came back in one over gross 36 (23 points) - the front nine was OK - was there or there abouts but wasn't needed as it was a team Stableford with two to count from three - card was marked on a first two in to score basis. 

Got our Seniors Championship on Monday but can't win as the overall winner gets age points awarded to their final score. Half a point for every year they are over 65. Always a really 'senior' senior who wins but as there are age-break categories for us young bucks too then I can give my category a run for its money with a bit of luck. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Jul 20, 2018)

After Wednesday's good showing with the George Nicooll Pinsplitter irons I was intending to use them for the three other games this week but in the 9 hole medal last night I was rubbish so I changed the whole set to play in a charity day today at The Staffordshire GC.

Didn't play great again and scored 27 points but I did get one of the longest drives with my persimmon 1 wood and also won the nearest the pin in two on the 18th, which was nice.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2018)

Had the day off work today to have a round with my dad and my uncle at Aldenham. Played an absolute blinder! 42 out, 42 in for a 14 over par 84. Ties my best ever gross score that I only got two weeks ago, but as that was on a par 68 I'd say this is my new best. Got 42 points. 7 pars, 3 double bogeys and the rest all bogeys. Feeling pretty good about my game at the moment.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 21, 2018)

Just back from a 4 round Surrey blitz.

Sunningdale Old, Camberley Heath, Walton Heath and Cuddington. Chomped it round all of them with some decent golf sprinkled in there randomly. Putting is my weakness and I need to get that sorted pdq! 

Glyn and I were both off our games in the Mizuno Pairs at Walton Heath but somehow managed 41 points which was tied 15th out of 108 groups.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2018)

Chomped it around Formby Hall in the pishing down rain, though won NTP on 16.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 21, 2018)

Shot 87 this morning. Out in 41, back in 46. Two triples on the back cost me, just a couple of mental errors so just frustrated but happy with how I'm playing. Two third place finishes so far this week.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 21, 2018)

Second on Wednesday, and first today. 4 birdies and an outrageous eagle. The second shot to the par 5 was tugged left a little, over some tall trees OOB. Long enough to carry the corner and finish pin high a foot to the left of the green. 40ft downhill, swinging putt - in she popped.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2018)

Guest 4BBB Open at our place today, invited Lord T, Beezerk and Jensen up, great fun, good banter plus me and Lord T took the forum honours.
Thanks guys, look forward to meeting up soon for a NE meet.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 21, 2018)

Came 5th in todays comp and earned a .3 cut. Three better than handicap but only one better than CSS.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2018)

I played like a Fish out of water today absolutely shocking if the truth be told but I guess some would be happy with it :swing:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Guest 4BBB Open at our place today, invited Lord T, Beezerk and Jensen up, great fun, good banter plus me and Lord T took the forum honours.
Thanks guys, look forward to meeting up soon for a NE meet.
		
Click to expand...

Pleasure to be there Paul. Smashing day, good company. All very respectable and yet still 9 points behind the clubhouse leaders &#128561;&#128561;.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 22, 2018)

Shot 75. 38 points stableford. 2nd place to a 42  maybe cabby had a point.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 22, 2018)

77 blows round the PGA National at the Belfry, the first decent round in a while, and still plenty to work on.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 22, 2018)

played with the usual crowd yesterday, but decided to play an individual comp between us rather than the usual 4 BBB and team game. Played pretty steady with a 74 gross (sss73) drove the ball very well happy with my game at the moment. wish i'd entered the 4 day next week now.

off to play with the Tain boys at Brora this lunchtime.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2018)

Just managed a few holes yesterday evening by myself - knocking a couple of balls along.  On our short 4th - couple of 5i tee shots - same distance maybe 10 paces apart.  Leaves something like 75yds to flag.  First one I catch thin and it whizzes over the green into the boundary hedge and OoB.  2nd hit very nicely and it goes in the hole for an eagle.  Funny old game.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 22, 2018)

Not been out much in the last few weeks, had one shonky round a couple of weeks back. Could barely hit it today.

Squared my shoulders after going round the par 3 course in 40 for 9 holes. Finally hitting the ball, if not on line, got round I 33.

All shots now straight and Iâ€™m also lining up better too. This bodes well for my game as this was the form I found earlier this year before the heatwave struck.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 22, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			First one I catch thin and it whizzes over the green into the boundary hedge and OoB.  2nd hit very nicely and it goes in the hole for an eagle.  Funny old *rules*. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 22, 2018)

Finally found some form this morning, 1st out at 7-20am and round in 75 blows so will have a small cut coming. Breezy but ball running miles as its still like concrete. Drive on 17 went 350 yards, unfortunately it was my second ball as the 1st one was in the middle of a gorse bush!

Should have been a sub par round but threw away 4 shots on the 3 par 5's on the back 9.

Frustrating but stopped the rot.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2018)

Played a 4 Ball better ball today, drove the ball very well but the rest was a struggle, enjoyed the format though.
Going to have to get practicing in the bunker again, killed 2 holes for me.


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2018)

I decided that I needed some experience playing comps on away courses (something I have very rarely done and always with disastrous results), so I signed up for a 9-hole comp at Schloss Myllendonk today. That's actually the golf course closest to where I live, but I'd never played there, because it has the reputation of being very exclusive and snobbish. The greenfee was a bit on the expensive side with 40â‚¬ for the 9 holes plus 8 â‚¬ to join the comp, but it was well worth it. Not only is the course located really beautifully around an old castle with the club house restaurant, pro shop etc. all situated in the outbuildings of the castle, the course itself is build on the old castle grounds and is a really stunning parkland course. The greens were the fastest but also best I ever played anywhere. Like green velvet. Absolutely amazing. I later learned that they have been rated the 3rd best greens in all of Germany. I really expected the members and the staff to be a bit arrogant, but they totally weren't. Everybody was just super-nice and there was a really cool bantery atmosphere all around. I just loved it there. I played pretty solid (to be honest, I think the course is quite a bit easier than my home course, even though it is rated harder), playing 22 pts on the 9 holes and got my handicap cut from -29.5 to -27.5. 

The coolest thing is that, even though I could never afford a full membership there, they offered me a "secondary membership" (provided I am a full paying member at another club in the area, which I am) for 850â‚¬ a year. Now, that is still a hefty amount, but provided that I could literally play there every day (it is just 5 minutes from my workplace and less than 10 min from where I live ... I could even walk there if I wanted to), I think it could be worth it. I am really excited about this. I think I will do it next year.


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 22, 2018)

Occasionally you hit a bit of form and just hope it lasts a bit longer. Well finally after shooting level gross last weekend I managed to keep the form running for a whole week and today was crowned Club Champion !!
Amazed and still in a bit of shock to be honest, new handicap of 4.3 with take some getting used to  though!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Had the day off work today to have a round with my dad and my uncle at Aldenham. Played an absolute blinder! 42 out, 42 in for a 14 over par 84. Ties my best ever gross score that I only got two weeks ago, but as that was on a par 68 I'd say this is my new best. Got 42 points. 7 pars, 3 double bogeys and the rest all bogeys. Feeling pretty good about my game at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Two days after the above, went out with my mates and played Grims Dyke. Never played there before, but I went out and got a new personal best of 83! Even managed two birdies in a row at the 6th and 7th, never done that before. The putt for the second birdie was almost certainly the best putt I've ever hit, I was off the back of a two tier green with the pin on the lower tier right at the front. Must have been at least 50 feet but I sank it somehow.

Had an unbelievable month really. Last month my best ever round was 85, this month I've got 84 twice and now an 83, and on three different courses too. Buzzing at the moment!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2018)

Back playing at Belton Park. Membership starts next week but told I can start playing immediately. Already played more golf this week than I did in the whole of the rest of the month. 9 holes after work Thursday and Friday, 18 holes yesterday and just bsck from a quock 9 holes with 2 of my new playing group today. Playong well and enjoying it.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			Occasionally you hit a bit of form and just hope it lasts a bit longer. Well finally after shooting level gross last weekend I managed to keep the form running for a whole week and today was crowned Club Champion !!
Amazed and still in a bit of shock to be honest, new handicap of 4.3 with take some getting used to  though!
View attachment 25273

Click to expand...

Great stuff, congratulations on your win &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			Occasionally you hit a bit of form and just hope it lasts a bit longer. Well finally after shooting level gross last weekend I managed to keep the form running for a whole week and today was crowned Club Champion !!
Amazed and still in a bit of shock to be honest, new handicap of 4.3 with take some getting used to  though!
		
Click to expand...

wow ... amazing. Well done. Congratulations.


----------



## Lump (Jul 22, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			Occasionally you hit a bit of form and just hope it lasts a bit longer. Well finally after shooting level gross last weekend I managed to keep the form running for a whole week and today was crowned Club Champion !!
Amazed and still in a bit of shock to be honest, new handicap of 4.3 with take some getting used to  though!
View attachment 25273

Click to expand...

Well done my Fellow Club Champ!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			Occasionally you hit a bit of form and just hope it lasts a bit longer. Well finally after shooting level gross last weekend I managed to keep the form running for a whole week and today was crowned Club Champion !!
Amazed and still in a bit of shock to be honest, new handicap of 4.3 with take some getting used to  though!
View attachment 25273

Click to expand...

Congratulations :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2018)

4th round of The Presidents Cup today, 80 gross, not expecting a cut as CSS likely to be 69, but you never know.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 22, 2018)

Played the Derby today, not as good as yesterday but won my match 2&1 - drove it well again, putted ok, but my shorter clubs were brutal, I didnâ€™t make one birdie from the 4/5 times I was just short of the green on a par 4.... I was not impressed!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2018)

half dozens holes this evening on my tod - had a wee ferret around as our Married Couples Open was this afternoon and there were a couple of interclub matches this weekend as well. So rick pickings usually in order.  How I found 40 balls I'm not so sure.  A dozen I'll use - the rest can go in a big bag of 500-600 and go back to the club for our range (as we have free balls on our range)


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jul 23, 2018)

Played a drawn comp game yesterday.  41 points with 2 blobs.  Only the 4th time in a year I have played to handicap or better so was a bit out of the blue.  Front nine was my typical inconsistent game, but my back nine was ridiculously good (shooting +2 gross). Had a front nine of 15 points and a back nine of 26 points.  Didn't win comp as someone came in with 42 points but not really fussed about that; the main thing is the handicap cut I should get


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2018)

played Brora yesterday and it was not a burnt and many of the other courses up here, surprisingly green in places and the don't have a fairway irrigation system either. 

Quite a tough wind on the way out, hard off the left. Drove the ball extremely well again with only one fairway missed, pro the best ive ever been of the tee on the back 9 where i have struggled in the past, even had an iron for my 2nd on the par five 10th which was a first for me. 


didn't putt well and left plenty out there, but enjoyed the game and company.

No game at Nairn this week as its the 4 day open, but we get a reciprocal at Dunbar so might get a game there on afternoon


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 23, 2018)

Well it was Saturday afternoon actually, with the wife at Davenport (Poynton) I birdied the first, but the wife was on fire. Her swing speed has gone up by at least 50%. Long story short short 114.....11 shots better than previous best! This also included 5 shots taken in a bunker, which she chipped into instead of over from the side of a green, and a five putt on a green after being on for 2 and only 3 meters away. And another four putt after being on for two and her ball rolling off down a slope making it a very tricky putt back up, the first putt came back to her!. So there are at least 8 shots that you could discount making it 106 ! She smiled most of the way round, but still doesn't get the thrill of improvement at sport. 
Lovely afternoon out after what we've been through.


----------



## Capella (Jul 23, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			She smiled most of the way round, but still doesn't get the thrill of improvement at sport. 

Click to expand...

Well, if she kept smiling, maybe she does and just doesn't get the thrill of boasting about it? 

Kidding. Great to hear that she is doing well and had a great round.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm trying to sort out another game for this weekend. Strike whilst the fire is hot!!!!


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 23, 2018)

Funny weekend as I had to get out where I could due to lots of family commitments. Friday went out with my wife and son for 4 holes. 

Saturday I sneaked in 11 holes early evening on a virtually empty course. An 8 and a 7 on the card ruined my Gross score and also got me two blobs but I managed to score 22 points from the other 9 holes. I got a gross par on two par 4s had a par on two par 4s and par on a par 5. Three 3 putts, one 1 putt and the rest two putts. It was pretty good golf taking into context my 27 handicap. 
Sunday had a lesson plus a half hour on the chipping / putting green.

Playing in a society day on Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 24, 2018)

Veterans Trophy at ours yesterday. 40 points and cut to 11 for the first time.

Usual frustrations as I left  at least 3 out there but pleased overall. Down 2.3 in the past two months.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 24, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			Veterans Trophy at ours yesterday. 40 points and cut to 11 for the first time.

Usual frustrations as I left  at least 3 out there but pleased overall. Down 2.3 in the past two months.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Johnny!


----------



## DRW (Jul 24, 2018)

Realised on Friday that all RSG tee times had gone for school holidays in August, so had to book up a time for yesterday in order to use the H4H green voucher with son. Thanks H4H and RSG:thup:

On Sunday played Brabazon course, really enjoyed the course, amazing condition given footfall. Greens were lush and very fast. 10th is a great looking hole, drove green missed putt. Played really well, couple of birdies lots of pars. Hopefully will revisit when we dont have to rush off straight after the round.

Yesterday morning played RSG, loads of tweedle dees and tweedle dumbs on the course :rofl: Still not taken with the course, but did effectively have millionaires golf, one balls ahead of us which we kept up and no one behind us. Very relaxing apart from hitting about a third of my drives in the rough but scored really well, a couple of birdies.

Yesterday afternoon, as in Kent I couldn't stop myself going back to RCP, instead of the beast from the east it was roasting hot, was pooped by the end. This was a round of blob good score repeat, I have left my balls everywhere Really liked this course, probably my equal favourite links course I have played, the undulations on the fairways and greens 'set on dunes' are just fantastic, great fun to play and still made me laugh and smile this time. Drive home in bed just before 3am.


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Jul 24, 2018)

Had my second group lesson on a Sunday then hit the range last night. 

Feeling much better about my swing now. Still a million miles off from good but my contact is a lot more consistent and my % of horror shots is coming down fast. 

Iâ€™m really enjoying not rushing. I donâ€™t own any woods and havenâ€™t hit anything longer than a 7 iron as yet as I want to work gradually on solid foundations. 

Looking forward to having some one on one lessons once the group stuff is over. 

Going to play the par 3 course at thornbury again on Sat. First week was 88, last week 73 so hoping I can get below 70 on Sat.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Well done Johnny!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, Chris. I've got Chubby Chandler's number and might give him a call when I knock these last 11 off... :thup::rofl:


----------



## casuk (Jul 24, 2018)

hit 81 for the second time, scores still going in the correct direction just not in my medals


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2018)

Chalk and cheese at the club champs. Net 72 Saturday for +2 and 15th place in net event. Horror net 84 on Sunday. Going great until two consecutive 9's. Crap happens and back to it this week. Couple of bad swings, couple of bad decisions and some red mist. Nothing more


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 25, 2018)

Hit a superb 4 iron up the hill to left corner on the first. Perfect position. Once up the hill the ball had rolled 50 meters to the right. Shocked but no probs. 100 meters out. Hit 3/4 PW. Just short of green. BOING !!!!! Bounced back into rough. Found three balls then mine. Hacked out. Sliced to right of green etc etc etc etc. 10.
Walking round with black clouds all around ??????????????. Going up the 9th, down it came. Soaked! Found 6 balls in rough on 10th. :thup:

Walked off!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 25, 2018)

Back from part 2 of the southern odyssey. Played West Sussex, Swinley Forest and The Berkshire Blue. Started well and got progressively worse as we went on. Think 7 rounds over 4 days took it out of me but the courses were magnificent. 

West Sussex is genuinely awesome. A proper plotters course with some exceptional holes on it. Swinley is an absolute picture! Stunning, stunning beauty over 18 holes which tore me a new one but I loved every minute of it! The Berkshire Blue was also very good but I didn't do it justice. Been very lucky to play them all.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 25, 2018)

Played Frilford Heath Blue Course, with the current weather it was playing ridiculously difficult. The greens were very quick and firm making it difficult to get anything near the pin.


It didn't help I was playing terribly, fighting a hook the whole way round. I thought I had cracked last week but it's all gone wrong


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2018)

Nett 67 in the midweek comp, if CSS stays at 70, Iâ€™m down to 10 and my lowest ever handicap, 69 and itâ€™s 10.5!! Come on CSS :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2018)

A bit of a frustrating day on the greens. several 5-ish foot putts missed. And then capped it by missing a birdie from 18". Ended up playing to handicap both 9 for a 77-6=71. Totally gobsmacked to then hear I'd won.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2018)

A very ordinary 30 points. Didn't do anything particularly well, short game was vile....
18 on the back 9 which is encouraging
Fragger despatched...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2018)

Nine holes after work. Not a great working day and in a rotten mood. Definitely should have left it alone. Waste of time and done nothing to improve my mood. Not a happy camper


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 25, 2018)

Didn't venture to far from the beach hut and played the Downs course at Goodwood. Should have taken 2 clubs out of the bag and replaced them with a bucket and spade. Say no more.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2018)

Good thing Cabby's on a 'holiday" &#128513;

Played in the Monthly Stableford today. 35 points. I only scored on one of the 4 par 3's and one of my pp's identified my ball for me after an amazing recovery shot, he picked the ball up and was sure it was mine. It was a Titleist 2 Pro v but when we got to the green it wasn't mine so I blobbed that hole too (my fault I know)

Also I didn't play the 18th &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

I played with Region3 (Gary) last Saturday in the Gents Invitation at my club, last year we finished with what was perceived to be a record score of 47 only to be knocked back to 2nd by 1 point!

We didn't come out of the traps very well, starting on the 15th (long par 3) is a tough hole followed by another long and tough par5 then another long par3 (229yds).

We got to the 1st without dropping any shots with to be honest I would have taken before hitting a ball, but when we turned after the front 9 was completed we only had level par, we just weren't getting the additional points to trouble anyone.

Our back 9 was much better adding 22 points to our 18 on the front to finish with a credible 40 points but nowhere near the winners in the morning with 48 and prize places going down to 45 points.

With a new swing and being inconsistent off the tee running up to this event I was pleased with my overall performance.  I worked out I shot either an 85 or 86 gross, so although I was playing off 14 (90% 2 lower than handicap) I actually played to 12.

Gary had a solid round, especially just coming back off holiday the night before and not playing for 2 weeks, but pars were no good, we needed a few birdies to tip the scales, but it was a good and enjoyable day.


I then played at Wychwood Golf Club in Oxfordshire on Sunday in a Jamega Pro Am comp playing alongside young Pro's from all over the country who are usually on tour and + 4 amateur handicappers, to say I was feeling a little out of my depth was an understatement, but what an experience!

I played with Liam Robinson (Pro) and his Ex Oxford United footballing dad Les Robinson and another young lad just into the game who's handicap is dropping like a stone.

I was a little anxious and nervous on that 1st tee so I decided to smack my ball straight into a tree 70 yards in front slightly right of a very narrow target to get to the fairway with a huge block, well that broke the ice as I took my 2nd shot just left of the ladies tee   I ended up still putting for par though :smirk: (but failed  ) 

I was a bit streaky for the first 3 holes only contributing double bogey's, but after I got my first par on our 4th hole (actually the 1st as we started on the 16th) I settled down a bit more adding another 3 pars and a nice birdie on our last hole (14th) for 4 points to help push us up to 4th place but unfortunately just 1 point out of the prizes, which were very good.

The biggest disappointed form the day was the greens, they were so slow, I just couldn't adjust to them as ours are so fast. I know Liam also struggled the next 2 days with them in his Jamega Pro comp.

Best part of the day was watching some booming drives and other accurate distance shots from Liam, we confirmed his longest drive was on the par5 5th hole at a crazy 421 yards, he played driver wedge for his eagle  

I've never played so many par 4's over 400 yards, there were some well over 450 with the longest I think at 469 and none of the easy, I think the course was just under 7000 yards on the day with 90% of the par 4's well over 400yds, but for these guys it doesn't faze them..

36 hole Silver Medal for me on Saturday as it's our Club Champs day, then Bearwood Lakes for my first time on Sunday and then Swinley Forest On Monday, If Carlsberg did........


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 26, 2018)

If you don't mind me asking, when do you fit in work?


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Jul 26, 2018)

Went over to my little private course over the road last night to work on my swing. I find it better than a driving range in some ways, as it really makes me focus on tempo and not lash at the ball, given the space Iâ€™m operating in. 

Feeling like Iâ€™m getting somewhere with my swing. In a couple of weeks Iâ€™ve gone from hitting 2/10 shots with good contact to more like 7/10 or 8/10. Itching to get out and play another round on the Par 3 on the weekend.


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 26, 2018)

Society day yesterday teed off at 1.08pm so much for staying out of the sun between 11 and 3

I have never played the course before and had one blob on the front 9 but managed 18 points. This secured me the best front 9 prize. The same could not be said for the back 9 and coming back saw me secure a measly 12 points. 

It was hot during the round but sitting outside on the terrace about 6pm the temp dropped a bit a breeze came up and it was idyllic.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 26, 2018)

few of us played Nairn Dunbar on a reciprocal yesterday afternoon, as my club is closed for its 4 day open.

Course was in great condition, lots of work been done there, tree's and gorse removed.

Ball was going miles, first was drive/ wedge 9th the 500 + par 5 drive and i 9 iron, even into the wind the ball was still traveling made the 18th in two, which ive not managed often down wind


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2018)

Played West Hill yesterday in a Society.... my 31 points was 2nd behind a 34.  Course was excellent, despite being straw coloured in many places. but the business ends of the place were A++

My goodness it was hot...hence the scores being qite low


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2018)

Sweet Jeez that was a hot one!
Chris (Anotherdouble) stopped by on his way past, CVG joined us and we went out to get roasted.
An exceedingly average front nine form me and CVG but Chris clocked 18 - steady man off 11...
Better back 9 of 19 points to total 32 to Chris's 35 and CVG's 28.
Good banter and some decent golf.
A most enjoyable afternoon
But that was too hot....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Into the last 8 of the Club Matchplay after a 6&5 win over a lad of 8, played really well, started 2 up and he never got close, hitting some good form in my quest for Cat 2


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Sweet Jeez that was a hot one!
Chris (Anotherdouble) stopped by on his way past, CVG joined us and we went out to get roasted.
An exceedingly average front nine form me and CVG but Chris clocked 18 - steady man off 11...
Better back 9 of 19 points to total 32 to Chris's 35 and CVG's 28.
Good banter and some decent golf.
A most enjoyable afternoon
But that was too hot....
		
Click to expand...

A very enjoyable afternoon at a very enjoyable place to whack a ball. The Zoo is a very playable and hospitable club. Would definitely play it again. A shame that Fragger was missing. Thanks to Ian and Colin for hosting.


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2018)

What a crazy game we play.
Played this afternoon and shot a lifetime best of 47pts!!
6 over gross with a three off the tee on our 7th hole, playing off 17.
Recent form didn't suggest this was round the corner, but the baked fairways were my friend ................. as was my new 60Âº lob wedge!
It just gave me confidence to hit it harder than my previous 60Âº as I knew it would stop very quickly.
I also switched to another putter, which made a huge difference too.
My brother and I won 12 holes and halved the other 6.
It's the first time I can remember when we had the honour for the whole round.
74 gross!! Beats my previous by 5 shots.
I'll be buzzing for days!!
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 26, 2018)

Club Daily Mail KO match tonight and we had to give away 6 shots. Didn't start well as my partner put me in the bushes off the tee and I had to take a penalty drop and could still only play out sideways. His next shot then left me up against the out of bounds fence and another sideways only option so hole conceded. We then started to put the ball in play and ran out 5 & 4 winners.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 26, 2018)

Another day of what if for me, taking away the par 3s on the back nine and I was 6 over gross, but on those par 3s, 11 over par!! it is getting to be a habit, great first nine and then mess up a couple on the back nine, especially the par 3s, I think I need a course with only a coupe of par 3s instead of the 6 that we have!

At least with the stableford adjustments I managed to buffer.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			What a crazy game we play.
Played this afternoon and shot a lifetime best of 47pts!!
6 over gross with a three off the tee on our 7th hole, playing off 17.
Recent form didn't suggest this was round the corner, but the baked fairways were my friend ................. as was my new 60Âº lob wedge!
It just gave me confidence to hit it harder than my previous 60Âº as I knew it would stop very quickly.
I also switched to another putter, which made a huge difference too.
My brother and I won 12 holes and halved the other 6.
It's the first time I can remember when we had the honour for the whole round.
74 gross!! Beats my previous by 5 shots.
I'll be buzzing for days!!
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff.   sign of things to come.


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Great stuff.   sign of things to come.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Gary, I really hope so.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2018)

After the roasting temps of yesterday we decided to scratch today's round.
Fraggerluck was elsewhere anyway and CVG had turned that red shade of pink so, as a Grandad, wanted a lie in.
I wasn't going to bother going solo but, at about 7, suddenly got the urge...no work till 1 - why not..
Got up to the club for 7.45 and went straight out. Normally,on a Friday,we don't see anyone else playing until we get near the turn or around 13/14...
Today, I didn't see anyone.
When I got back to the carpark there were 3 cars belonging to greenkeepers and other staff, mine and 2 others - and they'd just arrived.....
I think this very hot weather is putting a lot of people off playing...most surreal to think that I, genuinely, had the course to myself.
Got progressively better through the week - 30, 32 and 35 points....found quite a few premium balls while I was out as well!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 27, 2018)

Played our Seniors quarter final today and we couldn't get any rhythm going. Got done 4&3 - but no kidding- we had 5 lip-outs and no rub of the green whatsoever. Added to that I had to give 10 shots to one and 7 to another and in these conditions where our distance advantage was all but wiped out we hadn't a hope really.

Still, a couple of nice guys and they played well so don't begrudge them their win. Enjoyed the post round Amstels too :thup:

Also it was horrendously humid and sticky out there. I really hope this forecast thunder arrives soon.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			After the roasting temps of yesterday we decided to scratch today's round.
Fraggerluck was elsewhere anyway and CVG had turned that red shade of pink so, as a Grandad, wanted a lie in.
I wasn't going to bother going solo but, at about 7, suddenly got the urge...no work till 1 - why not..
Got up to the club for 7.45 and went straight out. Normally,on a Friday,we don't see anyone else playing until we get near the turn or around 13/14...
Today, I didn't see anyone.
When I got back to the carpark there were 3 cars belonging to greenkeepers and other staff, mine and 2 others - and they'd just arrived.....
I think this very hot weather is putting a lot of people off playing...most surreal to think that I, genuinely, had the course to myself.
Got progressively better through the week - 30, 32 and 35 points....found quite a few premium balls while I was out as well!
		
Click to expand...

Good going Ian


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Good going Ian
		
Click to expand...

How was your day Chris?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			After the roasting temps of yesterday we decided to scratch today's round.
Fraggerluck was elsewhere anyway and CVG had turned that red shade of pink so, as a Grandad, wanted a lie in.
I wasn't going to bother going solo but, at about 7, suddenly got the urge...no work till 1 - why not..
Got up to the club for 7.45 and went straight out. Normally,on a Friday,we don't see anyone else playing until we get near the turn or around 13/14...
Today, I didn't see anyone.
When I got back to the carpark there were 3 cars belonging to greenkeepers and other staff, mine and 2 others - and they'd just arrived.....
I think this very hot weather is putting a lot of people off playing...most surreal to think that I, genuinely, had the course to myself.
Got progressively better through the week - 30, 32 and 35 points....found quite a few premium balls while I was out as well!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good day. I'm amazed how quiet my own club has been in the evenings recently. I suppose a hot commute and then out onto a scorching course is putting a lot of people off


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			How was your day Chris?
		
Click to expand...

Very good mate. Will let you know how it works out mate


----------



## Depreston (Jul 28, 2018)

Hard going today in wind and rain 

nett 77 gross 95

a 9 and 7 killed my score


----------



## Lump (Jul 28, 2018)

Started birdie, double, birdie, bogey. Played like an arse after that. Changed up the top end of the bag, that was a mistake. Couldnâ€™t flight the ball in todayâ€™s wind and struggled. Gross 78, nett 74. 
Shot of the day, a 56* wedge from 90yrd into the wind. Flighted it to perfection, pitched 6â€ from the pin, clatted the flag and span back off the green some 20yrds away. Grrrrrr


----------



## shortgame (Jul 28, 2018)

First time I've picked up a club for 3 weeks and boy it showed.  Hit a couple of shanks (first in years) and had a 3 putt from inside 10ft.  Chipping was good, if I ever lose that I'll be doomed...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2018)

Very strange round where I found it really difficult to concentrate. Because of this I leaked daft shots, put myself in poor positions. In between there was some genuinely decent golf. Started with a par, shaved the hole with my birdie putt, then tripled the second. Double, double, par, triple, par. Second nine was better. Anyone analysing the card would scratch their head, it made no sense. Plus 0.1 &#128542;.


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Jul 28, 2018)

Third time round the par 3 since starting lessons. 

We did the back 9 first today, so having had an absolute horror show on the back 9, to get 6 straight pars on the front 9 was so encouraging. 

Not quite the best score I have had but most GIR and most pars. Encouraging.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 28, 2018)

Club Champs over 36 holes and it was brutal at times, hard bouncy fairways with a 3 club wind. 84 for Rd1 but a lot better 75 for the 2nd, got a couple of twos also to dull the pain , only 7


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 28, 2018)

Played today and had a mixture of sunshine and thunderstorms with the odd bit of lightning here and there but it didn't dampen the day, good solid round in tough conditions


----------



## User 99 (Jul 28, 2018)

Played 9 holes with a +2 player today, he was 3 under thru 7, yet did absolutely nothing spectacular, just everything with ease.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 28, 2018)

RandG said:



			Played 9 holes with a +2 player today, he was 3 under thru 7, yet did absolutely nothing spectacular, just everything with ease.
		
Click to expand...


They make it look so easy


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 29, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			They make it look so easy
		
Click to expand...

Yes really agree with that. :thup:

I played guitar pretty well back in the day but despite getting many glowing compliments about my ability and how I made it look simple, I always felt it was a hard slog and I really had to graft at it. Whenever I played with a better player I often thought _'that just looks so easy. I should be able to do the same'._ However I couldn't.

I think whatever the activity there are so many skill levels, and once you're in + figures in golf you're at another level higher than really good single figure club players. But I bet the person you played with would probably think the same about playing with a tour player.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 29, 2018)

Seniors matchplay knock out quarter final this morning in the rain.  I was just steady getting net pars on most holes and we came back in after the 12th with me 7&6 up


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2018)

Board  comp today, shot 39 on the front 9 and 42 back in so a nett 69 (par 71) so a nice little adjustment from 12.4 I hope.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Board  comp today, shot 39 on the front 9 and 42 back in so a nett 69 (par 71) so a nice little adjustment from 12.4 I hope.
		
Click to expand...

Nice shooting Chris.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			Nice shooting Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Johnny - 3rd place when I left the clubhouse


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 29, 2018)

Made buffer in a sponsored comp yesterday. As usual, it could have been so much better but in the end grateful not to go up .1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2018)

Monthly medal in absolutely atrocious conditions. Heavy, constant rain and gusty winds. Not ideal as a glasses wearer. My preparation was hampered by the fact I was first out and neither PP's turned up. I was moved back three groups and those PP's arrived and decided not to bother anyway. Another friend was let down by his PP's too so we went out together and made a four with another pair. I can see the captain will be very busy issuing official warnings (and potential bans for second offenders)

Managed to keep it going despite swinging so, so poorly. Was only 4 over handicap playing the sixteenth and if CSS went up a chance to hit the buffer. A crappy 9 killed that hope. Net 79 but not too upset. Knew my game was off before I started but stuck to the plan and was pleased with my concentration and not allowing the conditions to affect me.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was first out and neither PP's turned up. I was moved back three groups and those PP's arrived and decided not to bother anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Lynx? 
(The deodorant not the clubs)

On a serious note, is that right you get a ban for missing 2 comps you've signed up for? 

Difficult one, with the weather being so bad I wouldn't have played but I'd be miffed if I got a ban - it's a hobby we pay for at the end of the day not a job

(Peesumably you mean a temporary comp ban)


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 30, 2018)

1st day of a week in Wales yesterday. We played Newport and got soaked. Great course and we were the only idiots out there. Clubs are still in the room drying off. At St Mellons today, played there back in â€˜91 but donâ€™t remember anything about it. At least it has stopped raining.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2018)

Following on from the previous weekend where I scored 84 and 83 and thought I'd turned a corner (ho ho ho), it was back to the status quo on Saturday. Completely forgot how to hit a golf ball for at least the first four holes. All thins and tops. Luckily putting was still decent so I was scraping 5s and 6s rather than 7s. Ended up with 91, but this was on a par 65 course, so 6 over handicap. Felt like I'd played awfully and it would be nearer 100 to be honest, but I eventually had a good run of holes from 13 to 17 that saved it a bit - before playing the 18th like a total prat. 30 points. 

This was at Rickmansworth, one of the more hilly course in the area and conditions were a bit of a nightmare to be honest. It was blowing a gale and the fairways were still dry as bone, so the chances of your ball not rolling off it into the rough or a bunker were basically 5%.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2018)

was due to play the monthly medal with 2 mates at 8.45 on sat morning. only trouble was from about 8am on wards its was hammering down. We stood in the starters hut and watched as the practice putting green flooded and the first and 18th fairway  and both greens. there were even frogs hopping around that must have come out of hiding close-by. all the guys that were already out on the course trudge back in. One of us said bugger it and went, but had nothing on so decided to wait.

Starter asked us to caddie as he had a load of yanks that had asked for all low handicap caddies and didn't have enough of those to go round. My mate was keen so decided to do it, as he had never done caddying before and didn't want to do it on his own!!.

we jus had time to nip out for a few holes before as the tide was out and the course drained before our eye's.

3 yanks from the south all chewing tobacco and spitting everywhere. a 3, 8 and 18 handicap. I drew the short straw and had the 18 handicapper, but i was the highest handicap of the 3 caddies.

guy off 3 was ok  and the 8 hit it a long way though not always straight, but mu guy, well lets just say the American handicap system isn't fool proof thats for sure.  he would have struggled to play to 58 here TBH. in every bunker that he couldn't get out of and only hit his driver and 3 wood 150 yards at most, with a massive slice, in fact is 7 and 9 woods went the same distance TBH. Nice enough guys, but the spitting was quite annoying TBH. 

None of them knew the left from right and my guy was a ret Doctor??? Tight buggers to. Its Â£45 plus tip, and only got Â£60 each, which is on the low side, last couple of times min has been Â£80.

None of them could count either, guy of 3 was convinced he was under par, but he must have forgotten the 3 lost balls and the 4 doubles on the cards , he only had one birdie:rofl:

i have a new found respect for the guys that do caddying all the time


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 30, 2018)

Seniors' Captain's day today with a fun three man yellow ball double points thingumy jig.

We missed out only by a few points on account of the whole team collectively blobbing a par 3 even with the yellow ball  

On the plus side I won a bottle of wine for nearest the pin on another of the par 3s.

But... mega distances have gone for now after yesterday's deluge. Oh well, going into greens with 8&9-irons was nice when it lasted. :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jul 30, 2018)

well another typical me round today, this time in a county competition, Started with double bogies on the first 2 fairy straight forward par 5s, then payed the next 14 holes pretty well, especially the par 4s (6 pars and 3 bogies) to get back on line for my buffer only to finish with 2 triple bogies, both after being within 30 feet of the flag in regulation.
So another 0.1 and up to 12 handicap, never been more frustrated with golf as I am currently


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

Hit the practice ground tonight. Back to basics and hit it a treat. Took it to the course for five holes and definitely an improvement. More of the same tomorrow and then out for nine on Wednesday in the supper club. Suddenly feeling all rather engaged again. That'll get the golfing gods attention so bound to be crap now


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 30, 2018)

Went out this afternoon without hitting a club for 10 days or so, not been on a course in nearer to 3 weeks. Front 9 showed! Back 9 had a great streak 12-16. I've been striking the irons well lately and the practice really showed today. 29 putts too, which is close to a record low for me. 4 balls lost off the tee demonstrated where i should probably be looking to head with my practice now!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

hairball_89 said:



			Went out this afternoon without hitting a club for 10 days or so, not been on a course in nearer to 3 weeks. Front 9 showed! Back 9 had a great streak 12-16. I've been striking the irons well lately and the practice really showed today. 29 putts too, which is close to a record low for me. 4 balls lost off the tee demonstrated where i should probably be looking to head with my practice now!
		
Click to expand...

Great putting but as you know, you have to keep it in play off the tee. Do that, marry in your iron striking and putting and you'll be flying although days when it all comes together are rare


----------



## slowhand (Jul 31, 2018)

Played a match yesterday at Horsforth. Was dormie 4 up and finally won 2 up on the last. Started off badly but made some great up & downs and holed a couple of 5-6 footers for either wins or halves, so pretty happy with the way I played. Especially compared to the rubbish I played round the Grove on Saturday


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 31, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			But... mega distances have gone for now after yesterday's deluge. Oh well, going into greens with 8&9-irons was nice when it lasted. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Could be back by the weekend though.. temperatures are creeping back up!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 31, 2018)

played 18 last night with a mate, course empty flew round.... until we got to the 16th  3 Italians who had tee'd off 2 hours before us then held us up for 45 mins playing the last 3 holes.

Tried an M4 driver with my Motore F1 shafts in, def worked better than the adila tour green i'd tried last time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tuesday medal, started with quadruple bogey, steadied the ship, finished net 71 including a magic 2 :whoo:. Won the sweep money.


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2018)

Couple of great days golfing. 

My first visit to Bearwood Lakes playing with Paul, Richard & James, then onto Swinley Forest replacing one Paul with another. 

Full reviews to follow....


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

And I was Rammel. If that was not bad enough me backs gone again. Missis T has been giving me a back massage and baby Layla Tash has been doin Kung fu on me back. Am not a happy bunny at the mo.


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2018)

Fish said:



			Couple of great days golfing. 

My first visit to Bearwood Lakes playing with Paul, Richard & James, then onto Swinley Forest replacing one Paul with another. 

Full reviews to follow....
		
Click to expand...

Be kind to your partners.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			And I was Rammel. If that was not bad enough me backs gone again. Missis T has been giving me a back massage and baby Layla Tash has been doin Kung fu on me back. Am not a happy bunny at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

I know how you feel mate, get well soon :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I know how you feel mate, get well soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's not been right for a couple of weeks, but it went whilst putting out on the 18th &#128534;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			It's not been right for a couple of weeks, but it went whilst putting out on the 18th &#128534;
		
Click to expand...

Jeso it must have been a long putt ,


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Jeso it must have been a long putt , 

Click to expand...

longer than me chip before the putt &#128534;


----------



## louise_a (Jul 31, 2018)

Played in a seniors scratch competition at Manchester GC this morning, I played pretty well but didn't get much luck, had  5 putts that either lipped out or horse shoed even one that was right in the middle of the hole but somehow came back out didn't have much luck with bounces either. 

However I did finish in my buffer zone so not all bad news


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2018)

Board Comp today, currently 2nd on 39pts, should mean Iâ€™m down to 10.1, :whoo:
Closing date for County Cat 2 Champs (Handicaps 6-10) is friday, entering tomorrow once results published, season goal achieved :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2018)

Respectable 34 points yesterday.
2 no scores in there down to dodgy drives so can't be unhappy with 34.
Some good par saves - short game working well.
Fragger - not so good......


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2018)

Hopped over to the course after work yesterday for a little bit of much needed practice. At 7pm I decided to add a quick 9 holes. When I am on my own, I can normally get around in less than 1 1/2 h. Unfortunately there were two guys teeing off when I reached the first tee (and the 10th tee was blocked as well, or I'd have jumped on there). They asked me to join them and since I did not want to be stuck behind them, I did. They were both super nice, but the worst hackers I played with in a long time. Literally every tee shot went wild. They did hit provisional balls frequently, but since those weren't much better, we did spend quite a bit of time searching. 

Our sprinklers go on at 8.30pm ... we had just reached the 5th green at that point and I quite gratefully jumped at the chance to excuse myself. So much for a quick 9 holes ... the guys kept playing btw, despite the sprinklers


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 2, 2018)

I barely seem to play at the moment, weeks go by before I tee up.

Last night was just a pleasure to get out there.

A toe fade into a ditch off the tee kicked things off nicely. Iron up and a shonky wedge for a lovely 6. Follow that two two more 6s and all but one of my handicap shots for the 9 are gone I three holes. Maybe I shouldnâ€™t have bothered.

It all kicked off then with a 9iron to 8 foot and a birdie. Spent the next hole in bunkers for every shot and still lipped our my par putt. Back to back pars followed and another one just missed on the last.

Overall just one over my handicap with two doubles and a bird that turned into a bogey after a poorly executed chip.

So much potential in that round and quite a difference that birdie made. Who knew 9 holes could be so eventful!


----------



## drewster (Aug 2, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

Played the semi final of the Vice Presidents Trophy last night which is our club's big Summer Pairs tournament played as Foursomes. My partner and I ended up winning 1 up against two very steady 5 handicappers, we used our shots well. Won 17 with a shot to go 1 up and scraped a half on 18 to win. Dead chuffed , onto finals day now in September.


----------



## Junior (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Board Comp today, currently 2nd on 39pts, should mean Iâ€™m down to 10.1, :whoo:
Closing date for County Cat 2 Champs (Handicaps 6-10) is friday, entering tomorrow once results published, season goal achieved :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  well played, never in doubt.  You can go lower.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Junior said:



			:thup:  well played, never in doubt.  You can go lower.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, still waiting for results to be published!


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 2, 2018)

Driving was great today, unfortunately mid irons, chipping and putting weren't. Struggled round for a pretty feeble 26 points.

Only ray of light was I managed to finish the round with the same ball I started with, for the first time in weeks. Small victories and all that ...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Junior said:



			:thup:  well played, never in doubt.  You can go lower.
		
Click to expand...

Edit: Results in, down to 10.1 and 3rd on countback. Cheers mate


----------



## lgran1sc (Aug 2, 2018)

Went out this morning on my own, quite new to the game and still trying to figure it all out!

Shot 89 beating my previous best by 10 and my last round by 20+, some days golf is kind after all.

Hopefully get out over the weekend to see if progress continues!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 2, 2018)

lgran1sc said:



			Went out this morning on my own, quite new to the game and still trying to figure it all out!

Shot 89 beating my previous best by 10 and my last round by 20+, some days golf is kind after all.

Hopefully get out over the weekend to see if progress continues!
		
Click to expand...

Well done, but don't get too excited, your best round is usually followed by your worst. I hope not though:thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 2, 2018)

Am sulking coz me backs gone, don't know where to but need one to swing me clubs. On a positive, no double bogeys today &#128513;


----------



## richart (Aug 2, 2018)

Played a mid week competition for the first time in years. 

Steady start, 10 points after five holes, and then my body got taken over by a 36 handicapper, double bogey golf for five holes. Then next seven holes in one over, and just needed a par at the last for buffer. Perfect drive, lovely eight iron over the front bunker on a tiger line to the pin, and then the ball landed on a sprinkler cover. Ball took off like a jump jet, shot over the green hit the trees by the halfway hut, and bounced back into our very deep pit. Chris Bonnington with have struggled to get out of that. Lovely burried lie, and my next shot finished at the bottom of the car park.  Stupid game.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 2, 2018)

A bit lost for words after todays medal, on the front nine I started well and was 1 over after 4 and then it happened, on every one of the next  5 holes I had birdie putts and on every hole I walked off with a bogey, all  the putts were of varying length between about 8 and 30 feet, some I left way short, others I knocked several feet past, 42 for the nine when it really should have been no more then 37.
The 2nd nine was steady but not spectacular but I did managed another 3 putt when going for a birdie and finally on the last  hole after chipping to less than 10 feet let it get tome after again failing to get down in no more than two and missed a backhanded tap in and so 4 putted.
I finished with a 88 nett 76, but it really should have been a 80 net 68. I  just feel so frustrated!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2018)

And really, really shouldn't have bothered....


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2018)

Played with our 10.30 roll up boys today, thought Iâ€™d have a warm up before tomorrowâ€™s Medal. 

Canâ€™t really complain, especially knowing the amount of shots I left out there, but 3 good birdies and 35 points was enough to take the spoils in my group and give me a little confidence for tomorrow. 

New swing is coming along nicely, the bad drives arenâ€™t destructive, Iâ€™m going to shoot the lights out of my course soon ðŸ˜œðŸŒï¸


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 3, 2018)

Played in the swindle yesterday and broke my handicap for only the second time this year, not good enough for the win though as my regular playing partner went 2 better.

Medal tomorrow and we are both hoping we have not peaked too early, he went 42 43 this week and I went 38 41 (39 is playing to handicap)


----------



## Capella (Aug 3, 2018)

Remember when I complained about playing a few holes with the slowest golfer on this planet on Wednesday? Well, as luck would have it, I played with him again today in a drawn comp. Play was incredibly slow to start with. We were the last group out and we were waiting a lot on the first few holes, so he is not to blame for all of the delays. But later in the round we finally could have moved forward at a decent pace and we should have easily been able to keep up with the group in front, but that guy seriously took up to five practice swings, then reconsidered his club decision, took some more practice swings, backed off the shot, took another practice swing, stoop motionless over his ball for what felt like two minutes and then hit an absolute stinker. And he did that on pretty much every shot he had. Seriously. It was that bad. It drove me absolutely bananas. And to make matters worse, he did not even start his routine while someone else was still hitting. He would wait till it was his turn and only then begin this agonizing ritual. 

I don't like to feel rushed when I play and I am all for people diligently preparing their shot if it helps them, but this was just too much. And I think he is totally oblivious to how slow he is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Played in the swindle yesterday and broke my handicap for only the second time this year, not good enough for the win though as my regular playing partner went 2 better.

Medal tomorrow and we are both hoping we have not peaked too early, he went 42 43 this week and I went 38 41 (39 is playing to handicap)
		
Click to expand...

Sounds promising. Don't goo out and try and force it tomorrow and just do what you did today. Clearly playing well


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 3, 2018)

After a succession of .1â€™s had me back up to 19 (18.5) I finally managed to play something that resembled golf in todayâ€™s medal. Gross 87 had me signing for a 4 under 68.

Could easily have been close to 80, but hopefully Iâ€™ll rekax a bit now.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 3, 2018)

Played in a team open at Gathurst today(a new course to me, which I enjoyed) My putting was still a bit shaky after yesterdays putting shambles but  I scored 36 points despite a few 3 putts and a couple of blobs, still feel  I am hitting the ball as well as I ever have.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Semi-final of the scratch KO this afternoon. After a week in Wales this was my 6th day on the trot on a golf course and my 7th game. Three birdies on the spin thru 13 to 15 got me from 1 down to 2 up. Lost 17 but then won 18 for a 2 up win.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 4, 2018)

We need a "I am playing tomorrow" thread that people post in before this one, so we can see the "before" and the "after".


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			After a succession of .1â€™s had me back up to 19 (18.5) I finally managed to play something that resembled golf in todayâ€™s medal. Gross 87 had me signing for a 4 under 68.

Could easily have been close to 80, but hopefully Iâ€™ll rekax a bit now.
		
Click to expand...

Results just in.

First place and a nice cut to 17.3.

So just need one more result like that and i'll save myself and get to 16.......................


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds promising. Don't goo out and try and force it tomorrow and just do what you did today. Clearly playing well
		
Click to expand...

Sadly an  ankle strain yesterday means no golf for a while. I really should have left the gardening until Saturday evening!!


----------



## Coffey (Aug 4, 2018)

Had our first round of our handicap club champs today(which I only found out about when I turned up). It is a medal round over each of our courses. Swing has been feeling good but just couldnt put a whole round together recently. It all came together today for a gross 77 net 66 which should see me cut to at least 10.1. Wasn't planning on playing tomorrow but now I guess I have to. Just hoping I can carry the form over and push down into single figures. That is now 5 shots off this season which is great.


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 4, 2018)

After my recent post on Tuesday where I scored 39 points, 21 front and 18 back. Today I scored 39 again this time in a competition. 16 front and 23 back. What Iâ€™d give to combine the best front and backs ðŸ˜‚ 

Made a couple of birdies which is nice but also threw 2 NRs in which annoyed me. Anyway, I canâ€™t see 39 winning, 40 odd will do the job today. But hoping for a nice little cut down to 19 point something. May even hope to sneak 3rd place and get some money in my account. Canâ€™t wait to get back out there tomorrow!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 4, 2018)

Was tempted to walk in after the first today but stuck it out. Medal comp and I took a ten on the par 5 first, including a four putt. Greens were a nightmare, cut to the bone and crusty. One guy in the morning was on the par three 4th in two and ended with a* ten*. I finished ten over handicap.

Sixty players and only one could manage par or better! That one person is an 83 year old who plays off 28 and came in three under handicap. To the best of my knowledge, it is the first time he has won a board comp and he fully deserved it.

On the plus side for everyone else, it was reductions only so no +0.1's.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2018)

Saturday roll up. Golf is stupid. Out in 22 points, scabbing it round but holing a shed load of putts. Hit it better on the back nine for 14 points. Felt very calm and my thinking was good. Just put a couple of bad swings on it and putter went cold. Came second but should have won. Positive for medal tomorrow


----------



## GG26 (Aug 4, 2018)

Stableford competition today.  Ended up with 34 points.  Used the 4-iron off of most tees and struck it really well, including through the green on our 210 yard par three 12th.  What let me down was the short irons, which I regularly pulled left and wasted a number of good positions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Stableford competition today.  Ended up with 34 points.  Used the 4-iron off of most tees and struck it really well, including through the green on our 210 yard par three 12th.  What let me down was the short irons, which I regularly pulled left and wasted a number of good positions.
		
Click to expand...

Tough luck. Do you know what was causing the pulls? Is it a common event with short irons. Get that sorted and a low score sounds there for the taking.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saturday roll up. Golf is stupid. Out in 22 points, scabbing it round but holing a shed load of putts. Hit it better on the back nine for 14 points. Felt very calm and my thinking was good. Just put a couple of bad swings on it and putter went cold. Came second but should have won. Positive for medal tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Have you given up on getting rid of that overswing?

Tighten that up and you would be on the right track.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2018)

saving_par said:



			Have you given up on getting rid of that overswing?

Tighten that up and you would be on the right track.
		
Click to expand...

Work in progress. Feel it's coming with the irons but still struggling with the driver.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Work in progress. Feel it's coming with the irons but still struggling with the driver.
		
Click to expand...

Keep at it, shortening that backswing will give you a much better chance of a repeatable swing and you won't lose any clubhead speed.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 4, 2018)

Thoroughly enjoyable game today, course was fast and just immaculate

Decent off the tee&#10004;
Iron play solid&#10004;
Pitching dialed in&#10004;
Chipping reliable as usual&#10004;
Putting great&#10004;

Glass is half full again after last week!&#127867;


----------



## azazel (Aug 4, 2018)

Becoming a familiar story - played pretty well today but threw in two doubles and a treble to screw the round up. So, so, so, so, so frustrating &#129324;


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 5, 2018)

Went down to the local club here today (I'm on a temporary 3 month pass) to play 9 holes

Course was quiet  and while waiting to play at the first a member came along asked if we wished to play together..he then spotted a friend arriving so suggested we wait for him..and who then said another friend was also coming....

So ...I ended up playing with 3 Italians (incl. one lady) in a rather haphazard 4 ball (no teams, format, handicaps or anything discussed.....just a stroll interrupted by golf shots it seemed)

Was really quite pleasant - very relaxed - some reasonable golf at times from all (but not all at the same time)
Played ok but short game poor so scored not so well, 3 pars, 5 bogeys and a double (internal OOB!!)
Golf Highlight - At a long uphill par 3 hit a 3-iron all the way to the green to 4 1/2 feet - missed that one of course! 

More importantly was the friendliness of the members towards a visitor !


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2018)

August Medal yesterday, and after an ok round the day before I was hoping for an improvement towards a cut. 

Nothing worse than a double but with 6 of them on the card I needed as many pars at least to dilute them, which I equalled, but with 1 being the par 5 17th where I donâ€™t get a shot I scored 45 out (36) and 47 in (37) to finish +3 and just in buffer after fighting hard and knowing I had to par the 18th to achieve that. 

Donâ€™t know the css yet, hoping for it not to change at 73 but with some crazy 65â€™s and 66â€™s in and 30 scores under 73 due to hard running conditions, Iâ€™m expecting it to change and find myself with a .01 ðŸ˜Ÿ

Sunday roll up this morning to hopefully rectify some silly errors I made, especially on our par 5â€™s where I got greedy with big 2nd shots and ended up scrambling 3 bogeys & 2 doubles when I should have just played them safely in regulation. 

Lots of positives with the new swing though, nothing wild but sometimes got a poor bounce leaving me to take my medicine and chip out of the heavily treelined fairways. 

Choice of wedge (bounce) is critical in these tight lie conditions, i chunked and knifed a couple which isnâ€™t like me which cost me shots, I left a good 6-8 silly and avoidable shots out there so confident thereâ€™s a couple of cuts at least still to come this season.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

Just finished my weekly 18 down the par 3.

First 9 shanking and pushed my way to a one under 26 

After 9 holes my swing came in and I could find greens more reliably, 30 gross, three over. 

Either my maths was appalling today or I used all my luck up in the first 9.

No pictures on the score card I guess, just numbers.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 5, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Just finished my weekly 18 down the par 3.

First 9 shanking and pushed my way to a one under 26 

After 9 holes my swing came in and I could find greens more reliably, 30 gross, three over. 

Either my maths was appalling today or I used all my luck up in the first 9.

No pictures on the score card I guess, just numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes this wonderful game makes no sense whatsoever!

Tidy scoring considering! &#128077;


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 5, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Tidy scoring considering! &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Took all the birdie chances and scrambled par like a pro for 9 holes. Swing came in and I had the short game of a 28 handicapper for the other 9.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 5, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Took all the birdie chances and scrambled par like a pro for 9 holes. Swing came in and I had the short game of a 28 handicapper for the other 9.
		
Click to expand...

That's golf - the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 5, 2018)

My brother and I finished our 4 week beginners group lesson today. Finally felt like everything was clicking and then had an absolute horror show on the Par 3 course, and carded my worst ever score.

On the plus side, I also recorded my first ever birdie. On the same 9 as I had 2 x 9s 

Stupid game!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 5, 2018)

7th day on the trot yesterday and the tiredness showed. Nett 81 for a .1 back. Quarter final of club 4somes today and a nice 6/4 win.

Going to have a week off now to recharge the batteries.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 5, 2018)

Been playing golf over 35 yrs but had my worst round I can remember today .
92 off 6 = 86 net.
Couldnt hit a cows A&+-# with a banjo today.
Heat got to me big time.
After my recent injury to ankle itâ€™s all gone pear shaped, had a lesson off pro and itâ€™s getting worse before it gets better.
Got until 25th sept to improve for my USA hol.
fingers crossed.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2018)

Played in the Captains Prize Stableford today and came in with 38 points following my nett 69 (71) last Sunday which got me a .4 cut to 12.0. So the possibility of a further cut this week and some of the hard work on I've put in this year starting to pay off.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 5, 2018)

Managed to get my 2nd round in 8 weeks in, in great part due to a kind donation of an electric trolley.  Net 77 (par 74) but will have missed buffer by one or two due to CSS.  Happy with that- in all honesty, just happy to be out and about, hitting a ball and feeling physically OK by the end.  Good times!


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 5, 2018)

My third qualifier of 2018 and I made buffer for the first time. Wish I had more time for golf lately but I enjoyed the battle today, I was fully expecting to take the .1 for the sake of keeping my handicap active but pretty chuffed to come away unaffected.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 5, 2018)

played a charity event on sat ,well played would have been good as I had a total mare .29pts I struggled to hit a single decent shot all the way round ,it really was a desperate day, added to my despair was the fact my three oppo`s all played decent golf ,one winning the NTP,and another winning the long drive.as much as the golf was dire [for me] the company couldnt have been better.I just need to get to the range now and see which end of the club to hold for best results lol.


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2018)

Another solid round this morning, only missed 1 fairway on the front 9, turned on 44 (18pts), a bit of scrambling on the back 9, especially on 13 (bloody no shot par 5 again &#128545; ) but finished with 36 points & won our Matchplay after being 1 down most of the back 9 only to go all square on 17 & I won it on 18th with a tidy par  &#128526;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2018)

After my horror show at club champs I accepted an offer to play at Cuddington with BiM with Top of the Flop and another member making up the fourball 

Really enjoyable day on a very much underrated gem of a course and a very friendly clubhouse atmosphere 

The course seemed to fit my eye as I played pretty well sneaking a few birdies and playing nicely - played 4BB with me and the guys mate against BiM and Top of the Flop - close match but a nice birdie on 17th gave us the spoils

Highly recommend the course for anyone in the area - proper hidden gem


----------



## Lump (Aug 5, 2018)

7 birdies today (after a proper head off round yesterday) gave me a +1 gross round today. NQ so no reduction but might have found something with my tempo that has clicked the whole swing into place. 
Took out a rogue driver from the shop, loved it. Just need to decide if I wait for the TS drivers to drop or go for the rogue.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 5, 2018)

County league team match today at home. After yesterday's horror show for both my partner and I we had a much better day and won 5 & 4. Team won 5.5 - 2.5 and a win (possibly a draw) in our final game will see us win the league.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Aug 5, 2018)

Club championships at Leighton Buzzard this weekend. 

2 reasonably steady rounds of 74,77 in tough conditions, good enough to finish 3rd in the gross, and also 3rd in the nett. Also a nice handicap trim back to 5, to regain Cat 1 status.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			My third qualifier of 2018 and I made buffer for the first time. Wish I had more time for golf lately but I enjoyed the battle today, I was fully expecting to take the .1 for the sake of keeping my handicap active but pretty chuffed to come away unaffected.
		
Click to expand...

What course was that on Jim? 

Buffer is a result with how little youâ€™ve played.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Roll up on the Hotchkin today, havenâ€™t played a qualifier for a while now.

anyway I was guff 

Thankfully no 0.1 back


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2018)

Net 76 (+6) in the monthly medal. Didn't hit it great. Few bad bounces but probably a fair reflection of my efforts. Several poor shots were immensely expensive but kept working hard to stay positive mentally and grind the best score on the day I could. A cliche but I really feel a good score is very close


----------



## Ndw7 (Aug 5, 2018)

After my post about scoring 39 points off 21 yesterday, I got to the club as the results were being published. I had been dropped to 19.4 so lost 2 shots and had finished 2nd in the completion.

Had a decent front 9 with 17 points. I then finished the back with 21 points after birdieing the par 5 18th. It was a tap in birdie after almost holing out from around 40 yards which was the first time Iâ€™ve ever birdied the 18th!

Looking at another little cut and hopefully finish 2nd or 3rd (canâ€™t see 38 points winning it) and get some more cash in my account ðŸ˜€


----------



## shortgame (Aug 5, 2018)

Ndw7 said:



			After my post about scoring 39 points off 21 yesterday, I got to the club as the results were being published. I had been dropped to 19.4 so lost 2 shots and had finished 2nd in the completion.

Had a decent front 9 with 17 points. I then finished the back with 21 points after birdieing the par 5 18th. It was a tap in birdie after almost holing out from around 40 yards which was the first time Iâ€™ve ever birdied the 18th!

Looking at another little cut and hopefully finish 2nd or 3rd (canâ€™t see 38 points winning it) and get some more cash in my account ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Nice work ðŸ‘


----------



## louise_a (Aug 5, 2018)

As stated elsewhere, another round of playing well only to miss out on a good score through awful putting, at least I was in my buffer though. 
I played with our lady captain who had an amazing nett 64 (SSS 72), she played very nicely and unlike me she hardly missed inside 10 feet.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2018)

Highly enjoyable afternoon at Broadstone with Liverbirdie, therod and paperboy. Excellent company and some good golf  :thup:


----------



## IainP (Aug 5, 2018)

79 today resulting in a 0.6 cut down to a lowest for me 9.9 &#9786;
Really wasn't expecting it as golf has been low on priorities for a few weeks and I mainly stuck my name down to make sure I played.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2018)

Second cut on consecutive Sundays. 

12.4 down to 12.0 last week 

12.0 down to 11.6 this week 

&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## User20205 (Aug 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Highly enjoyable afternoon at Broadstone with Liverbirdie, therod and paperboy. Excellent company and some good golf  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Gordon. The course was in great nick, a top place to play golf.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2018)

Had an absolutely abysmal hangover yesterday, still decided to turn up and enter the August medal for some reason. Couldn't hit a tee shot all day, everything else was surprisingly ok but it was a losing battle - lost two balls off tees, and topped another couple of drives as well, so that was where all my shots were lost. Ended up with 95 for a net 75. I managed to escape without a 0.1 though, presumably because only six people actually played on the Sunday so CSS went up to 71. 

The greens were absolutely appalling as well. Don't know what they've done, but there were patches where the green has just died completely, and the bits that had grass seemed like they hadn't cut it so it was bit too long. So with patches of fluffy grass or no grass it was a nightmare trying to judge putts. Needs sorting before the club's Open in two weekends' time.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 6, 2018)

Played twice over the weekend.
Both occasions had 12 points on the front and 21 points on the back!

12 points on Saturday was just purely not that focused, it was just a roll up.
12 points on Sunday wasn't helped by 3 lost balls and a 4 putt!


----------



## Curls (Aug 6, 2018)

Away match Friday for the club with handicaps, won 5&4

Away match Saturday for the club, off scratch, got hammered 7&6 by two ninjas. A pleasure to watch, if you weren't on the receiving end!

Presidents Day yesterday, won Div 1 with 41 points. A gross 4 over 76 with 2 doubles on the card, both of which were utter, utter filth. If anyone saw me play those two holes and you told them I did the rest of the course in level they'd have slapped you in the face and sent you for observation.

Cut to 8.6, joint lowest ever. Next comp is Wednesday and I'm hoping to get cut again and be off 8 for the first time as per season goal #1 before going to Scotland to play Carnoustie and the Old Course 

When this game is good is unbelievably good. I know as well as anyone when it's beating you up it's torture, so I'll happily ride the wave where it takes me.


----------



## DRW (Aug 6, 2018)

Played whilst on holidays and due to being selective with timings, had millionaires golf each time, very enjoyable:-

Ganton â€“ What a course, loved it from the warm welcome from the pro shop, played on county card for Â£55, clubhouse, to the two members coming to talk to us, also was given the option of what tees we played from, to the brilliant course. Played to handicap. Want to play the course again for sure.

Bamburgh Castle â€“ Played in 25-30mph winds, This is one hell of a fun course for Â£20, didnâ€™t stop laughing all the way round, the clubhouse welcome was great, and the first tee shot sets the scene for the rest of the course. I think it has the best scenery on any coastal golf course I have played. Scoring wise had good and bad but blobbed the 16[SUP]th[/SUP] going for the green, just run out of steam after the full on day the day before/morning.

North Berwick â€“ Condition of the course was spot on, sadly thecourse I was really disappointed with it, as thought I was going to love it,quite a few holes on top of each other, quite a lot of gimmicky holes, just didnâ€™t do it for me. Loved the 9[SUP]th[/SUP](par 5). Played well here and shot to handicap and didnâ€™t have the balls to take a driver to the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] given all the cars.:rofl:

Seahouses â€“ For Â£50 for a 4 ball voucher iirc. Some goodholes, pleasant enough. Played terrible,  the fastest greens of the week

Dunstanburgh Castle â€“ A real surprise for Â£20, some really cracking holes and played after the club champs, some pins were mad. Probably hit the ball the best here but finished on 12 over with 4 doubles(doh) 

Gutted not to have made Silloth on the way back, due to heavy rain forecast, next time.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Played Hebdon bridge today nice enough 9 holer with different tees to play the 18. Some cracking views up there. Scored 36 (off the society 12 hc) shouldâ€™ve been much better


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 6, 2018)

Garbage today, good week coming up though  with 4 games in 4 days :thup:


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 6, 2018)

Ndw7 said:



			After my post about scoring 39 points off 21 yesterday, I got to the club as the results were being published. I had been dropped to 19.4 so lost 2 shots and had finished 2nd in the *completion*.

&#62976;
		
Click to expand...

I am glad to see I am not the only one. I have to do loads of typing as part of being on the committee and I reckon to type completion instead of competition at least once in every document.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 6, 2018)

LAdys team open at Worsley today, my good form continued and for a change my putting wasn't too bad although I still managed 3 three putts, Gross81 was probably my lowest round of the year

Goin for a"procedure" on my thumb tomorrow, just hope I wont have to rest it for too long


----------



## louise_a (Aug 6, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Played Hebdon bridge today nice enough 9 holer with different tees to play the 18. Some cracking views up there. Scored 36 (off the society 12 hc) shouldâ€™ve been much better
		
Click to expand...


I know that area pretty well and never knew there was a golf course there.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 7, 2018)

louise_a said:



			I know that area pretty well and never knew there was a golf course there.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah Lou, itâ€™s way above the town. Weâ€™re staying in luddenden (spelling) itâ€™s less than 10 mins away. Very quiet, honesty box for the green fee. Some postage stamp type greens, and as I said some cracking views ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Halifax for us tomoz


----------



## casuk (Aug 7, 2018)

Had a nightmare today couldn't hit an iron all round the amount I sliced was a joke and anything I did hit was fat or thin, driving was poor too, picked up a little on the back 9 but damage was already done only positive was my chipping was consistent and never hit a 3 putt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2018)

Played last night. Straight out the car, quick swish and off. Not a great night. Course was rammed so rushed to get out on the slightly quieter back nine but tempo was shot and swing was a mess. Short game was sharp which was a pleasant surprise but didn't feel like I got anythong from my nine holes and to a degree didn't enjoy it


----------



## ademac (Aug 7, 2018)

Played tonight for the first time after my recent lesson. Very happy with how I was striking the ball, not a duff shot in sight which has been rare of late!
Disappointed with 34 putts but the greens had been "sanded" and were a bit of a lottery really so I wont be too harsh on myself.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 7, 2018)

I played today for the 2nd time since February and absolutely wrecked my feet in a new pair of foot joys. 

Definately need to walk these in before the next game. 

Absolutey skelping!


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2018)

Also played last night with Liverbirdie. Played rubbish, scored about 34 points though, and lost to a man who only finished half the holes. Stupid game matchplay. Stableford is the way ahead.:thup:

We were let through by a fourball on the par 3 ninth. Usually means an instant shank, but we both pitched our tee shots a few feet from the hole. Peter lipped out and I holed out for a two. Think the fourball thought we were proper players.oo:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 7, 2018)

Was Rammel, five pars and I should be playing off about 14/15, X number of double and triples means I should be playing off about 40. Another night of sulking. Am all for leaving me putts in a dustbin lid area from 10 ft to 100 ft, but why are they always short side of the flippin hole. Er hit um harder could be one reason.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 7, 2018)

Flaming typical, I can't get cut for love nor money in a medal just now but played for the county today against Hampshire and it was sublime. Only dropped 1 shot in 17 holes and won 2&1. Team won 6-4 overall and Mikejohnchapman was also playing and he recorded a good win too.


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Flaming typical, I can't get cut for love nor money in a medal just now but played for the county today against Hampshire and it was sublime. Only dropped 1 shot in 17 holes and won 2&1. Team won 6-4 overall and Mikejohnchapman was also playing and he recorded a good win too.
		
Click to expand...

Well done to the old boys.:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I played today for the 2nd time since February and absolutely wrecked my feet in a new pair of foot joys. 

Definately need to walk these in before the next game. 

Absolutey skelping!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, hope they're broke in before for your game at Bellshill on the 17th. 
Virtuocity will be joining us.
If you would like to bring someone along to make up the 4 ball that would be great.
 Cost is Â£5 a head,  we'll play off bare/sore skint feet.:rofl:


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 7, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Ouch, hope they're broke in before for your game at Bellshill on the 17th. 
Virtuocity will be joining us.
If you would like to bring someone along to make up the 4 ball that would be great.
 Cost is Â£5 a head,  we'll play off bare/sore skint feet.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully my spikeless shoes will be on if itâ€™s not wet. 

Also hoping a few miles tonight has broken these new ones in.


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2018)

A-Team tonight against Maxstoke, I had 8 shots.

2 weeks since my lesson and had been hitting buffer and putting in the practice, and tonight it all came together...

5 over gross on the front 9 and that was with 1 silly double on the 9th, still 5 over gross walking off the 13th, back to back doubles on 14 & 15, 2 very tough holes (si1 & si5) where I was looking to close it out being 5 up on the 12th, but I was greedy and it cost me, but a bogey for the half on the 16th saw the match out for a 3&2 win and my best round at Coventry, although I never played the last 2 holes, I've never had 9 pars on my course (or any course I don't think) in a single round before, never mind in only 16 holes 

Playing B-Team tomorrow then playing with some visitors from a Zoo on Thursday  I'm feeling rather chuffed tonight


----------



## User 99 (Aug 7, 2018)

Holed a 52 wedge from 109 tonight, straight in the hole for an eagle, sadly the rest of my golf stunk the place out.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 7, 2018)

4BBB open comp this afternoon. We started well but didn't dovetail very well and finished with 40 points.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 8, 2018)

Played with a mate from my old place and his brother and his mate. (so that's a four ball). My mate  (off 5.6) wasn't driving very well, apparently, he told us all, has been struggling with driver for a while. On 16th, he hooked his tee shot yet again, he usually has a lovely draw shot, and casually threw his driver into the trees, saying "does anyone want to buy a driver". His brother said, "you don't want to do that you could get Â£100 for that on e bay". "Not anymore I said" as it hit a tree with that "plink" sound. Yup, snapped clean in half. 
They still beat us, due to his partner, a 19 H/C, who only hit two bad shots all round. 19 my.........


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 8, 2018)

Got out for 9 yesterday.

Finishes -1 which is first time I've ever been under par after 9. Chipping was poor, putting decent but nothing spectacular, but long game was on fire.

Finger crossed I can keep it going


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 8, 2018)

Club League Match today and me and my PP won 8&7.

We shook hands on 11th and I was one under gross on my own ball. I don't think I have never scored so well ever before. I'll probably not be able to hit a cow's backside on Friday but until then I can bask in glory.

OK so there's no 'I' in team... but, come on, what the heck! :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2018)

Respectable 32 points - 15 out, 17 back
Speed of the greens seemed a bit variable today, none of us could quite get the pace right.
One very annoying blob on our 16th...BIG dogleg right, wind quite hard from the right - straightened out Fragger's slice - tried to go over the trees
Loads of height and carry but the wind didn't touch it and I finished in the forest....
Off to Fish's gaff ( see what I did there) tomorrow, using the voucher I acquired at H4H last year.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2018)

Solid practice session tonight. Wanted to get on the course but it was rammed. Shame as I was hitting it well and wanted to test it as I'm not playing a club match on Saturday away to Tylney Park. Definitely need the driver working around there


----------



## Lump (Aug 8, 2018)

Stableford tonight. 44 pts. (Gross 67. -4) New all time low round for me. 
Found a nice couple of swing thoughts that just WORK!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2018)

Lump said:



			Stableford tonight. 44 pts. (Gross 67. -4) New all time low round for me. 
Found a nice couple of swing thoughts that just WORK!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations. Great shooting


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 8, 2018)

Lump said:



			Stableford tonight. 44 pts. (Gross 67. -4) New all time low round for me. 
Found a nice couple of swing thoughts that just WORK!
		
Click to expand...

Some shooting there pal. 

I will listen if you want to share those swing thoughts. Lol


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 8, 2018)

Another round this evening around the local 9-hole
Rather steady if unspectacular golf with mediocre putting
 2 GIRs = par; 5 'just off' and chips + 2 putts = bogey; 2 howler par 3 tee-shots then scrambled to bogey = +7 over gross
Thats actually not bad for me (and the scoring seems better than the golf) 
Probably key was 1) no lost balls; 2) no OOB; 3) only 2 howlers. Must work to limit these 

PS Played the last 3 holes with another single-player (an Italian lady) as she caught up at one of the par 3's - Told the lass when I got home and she's threatening not to allow me back! - Is that a common hazard !


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2018)

B-Team yesterday away at Olton which I always enjoy playing. 

After a great round for the A-Team the day before I was upbeat.  

Started off with 3 solid pars, then the heavens opened with a vicious downpour, with no waterproofs, brolly, no extra tops as I took everything out of my bag the other day to freshen it all up and with no forecast of rain, I got absolutely soaked. 

Just lost concentration from that point, drives were poor, putts were non committal, felt tired and laboured and I was just going through the motions, I think the right expression is that I was â€˜streakyâ€™ at best, went on to loose 4&2. 

Great company, excellent food, shame about the golf. 

Hosting 3 escapees from the zoo this morning, going to need a gallon of Red Bull I think ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Coffey (Aug 9, 2018)

Played Seapoint links on Tuesday in their summer series. First time playing there and it is a great course. Not too taxing and difficult but a really enjoyable links course. 

I played well again and managed 37 points for third place and another .4 cut down to 9.8. Single figures is now in view.


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 9, 2018)

Out yesterday afternoon. Blowing an absolute hooley on top of the downs. 17 points going out, on for a good score as usually score better on the back 9... 12 points coming home! Greens were a lot slower than normal and left too many short, with a grand total of 6x 3 putts.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2018)

Big thanks to Robin for hosting three refugees from the Zoo today
Using up my voucher acquired at H4H last year and anyone playing at Coventry next Friday had better bring their A game!!!
Course is running fast and the fairway slopes don't look capable of moving the ball much - think again.
Greens are so very true and fast, a pleasure to putt on but you really don't want to be above the hole unless you like 10 footers coming back.
All in all, a very nice set up. It bodes well for next week where playing to handicap could grab the spoils.
None of us played that we'll but there were some sparks of quality lighting up the not so good parts.
Came off with 27 points to Robin's 30 so not a disgrace.
Fragger and CVG struggled but enjoyed the round.
Great company and a decent breakfast too!
Cheers Robin, see you next week for round 2


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Aug 9, 2018)

Went out for a quick 9 this evening. Nearly walked off after 4 ! 
Hit a perfect 280yard drive on the second, followed by a slice on nearly every tee there after. Irons were terrible and putting was really not good. Only positive were the wedges were flying well and stopping nicely. Little bit worried about the tournament on saturday now haha


----------



## louise_a (Aug 10, 2018)

A decent round for me today in our stableford, no 3 putts, which after recent performance is a bonus, didn't hole much though either, in fact rather a lot of very near misses, baring a couple of iffy shots things went well and I managed 37 points, although CSS was SSS-1 so no cut.
Off to St Andrews for the Strathtyrum at the weekend so hope the good form keep going up there.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 10, 2018)

Played at Pannal in the semi-finals of a matchplay comp yesterday evening. Was nip & tuck for the first 10 holes then my opponent pulled away a bit so I was 3 down with 4 to play. Won the next and then halved the 16th. My opponent somehow contrived to lose the final 2 holes so it was off to extra holes with the light fading fast. Managed to win on the first extra hole so that's me into the final in September :lol:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 10, 2018)

Came 2nd this evening with 6 over.   Have to head back to the club as its lady captains day and they have a mens comp too.

Frustratingly its not a qualifer.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Aug 10, 2018)

Man what a "quick 9" after work, really wish I had the time to finish the back 9 to see how I was playing. Would have been walking in with 25 points from the front 9, with the longest par streak i've ever had, seems that i'm benefiting from having a slightly damper course!

Looking forward to the board even this weekend, and the risk of a handicap cut!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 11, 2018)

played Eastbourne Downs Friday, and if any of you know where it is then you know that it was blowing a hooley ,couple that with horizontal rain the conditions were a tad lousy. the wind was gusting to 40 mph and the rain was stinging my face.my game though was pretty good as even with the atrocious weather I was playing better than h/cap golf ,right up until we threw the towel in and trudged back to the clubhouse after playing 12 holes .you could barely see more tha fifty yards at times as it was raining that hard ,and the ball was oscilating when lining up for a putt.
  we managed to stay out so long as we had a buggy but it became just too much and the thought of wringing my rear end out didnt fill me with comfort.
 weather 1 me 0


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 11, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

very disappointing round this morning, 76 gross for 2 under CSS, so a small cut. course was there for the taking, no wind greens running true. played ok until the 13th fairway after a good drive and then lost the ability to hit an iron. paid off going out early at least, last few weeks the later you play the stronger the wind had got, so much so it was impossible last week to stop the ball down wind.

played with two of the young guns, both off +3, both long, so long they hit 2 and 3 irons further than my drives and i drove the ball well today.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 11, 2018)

A veritable mixed bag for me today.

Started bogey, double bogey. And finished bogey, double bogey.
But managed 38 points, shooting a 3 over par 75.
The round included 4 birdies and an eagle. 2 x 3 putts and a 4 putt.

Absolute madness!!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 11, 2018)

17 pretty decent holes playing to my handicap then hit a 9 on 18. First comp in ages, first medal back at my old course so not too upset.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 11, 2018)

Mate's 60th Birthday at ours yesterday 25 x 4 man teams, two to count with us all taking the double points coloured ball in turn.

Scored 35 on my own ball and hit some great shots mixed with some rubbish too. Perfect drive in middle of the fairway turns into a six for example, but also some really good irons too.

The double scorer was a Volvik Pink, but the S4 model, and not the ones that look like they're made of compressed hard plastic which I hate.

Not all of our team liked the S4 but I loved it. Felt lovely off every club in the bag.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Aug 11, 2018)

Very topsy turvy round to finish with a 94 for 34 points. 
Some poor short 5-6footers missed for par and could quite easily have been a 40+ point round. Also could quite easily have been in the 20's with some of the wayward tee shots landing in the neighbouring fairways! Its all learning though


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 11, 2018)

After struggling for nearly two years with injury I'm finally starting to play like I know I can. 
Back to back 39 pointers in the last week to drop from 15H to 13, were followed up by a 49 in a 4BBB, of which I scored 43!
It was almost embarrassing tbh, I was just knocking everything either in the middle of the green or stone dead. Even had three birdies, one of which was a chip in on our long uphill par four index 2.

If Carling could do golf days.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 11, 2018)

After a great season and reaching my target of getting to 10 by 03rd Aug the wheels have well and truly fell off, 
Monthly Medal today and 3rd round in a row the Sh..nks have hit me, NRâ€™d for the first time this season in a comp.
Confidence well and truly shot


----------



## casuk (Aug 11, 2018)

Played disgusting today especially the front 9 felt sick all day but battled through, 58 I was on the front, and 41 on the back, I just couldn't get into it at all, putting was off i 3 putted 4 holes, chipping was to long driving was all over the place and for the first 3 holes I couldn't get the ball up, thinned most over 150y, past 3 rounds iv been terrible don't know what's going on with me, so all in all pretty crap day


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 11, 2018)

Had a non qualifier comp today off the yellows today following course maintenance week.  Came in with 35pts (14 out 21 back), only good enough for 36th!  I know itâ€™s easier of the yellows but on greens that were tined and sanded this week thatâ€™s ludicrous.  Does make me wonder how many people are managing their handicaps and throwing a round if they wonâ€™t be in the prizesðŸ¤”.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 11, 2018)

....finally  realised that, after 48 years of playing this game I now have less than zero interest in playing  competitions 

It wasn't as if I was doing too badly as I  had 18 Stableford points at the turn  when I decided that I was no longer bothered and informed my Marker to not bother with my score. 

Been there, done that, got the cups but the competitive bit just doesn't do it for me any longer.

Scratched my name from the three comps for which I had entered  and will now restrict myself to the occasional social knock.


----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2018)

We had our club's Charity Day today and, after my decent run of form, I was really looking forward to it.
Optimism was sadly misplaced as I played as poorly as I have for a long time.
Our team finished about 6th ........................... but I won the straightest drive competition!!
It was about 250yards and finished 1" to the side of the line.
It was my first decent drive and was on the 12th hole!
I won an odd prize of a bottle of wine and a box of fresh vegetables which was presented to me by Peter Alliss ........................ which was nice.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 12, 2018)

Up at St Andrews for the Strathtyrum Tournament, today was practice day, it was very wet (a bit of a shock after the great summer)  I only played 9 holes but 4 pars and a birdie was a good confidence booster.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

After a few rounds of the sh..nks I decided to bin the comp today and go out later on my own to work on them.
Started really well and no issues till the 8th when one appeared, parâ€™d 9th, birdied 10th then car crashed 11th with 3 in a row.
Seems to be only happening with short irons and wedges.
Finished rest of round with no issues!


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2018)

I played with Region3 (Gary) today in a BB Medal at Cosby GC.

I didn't come out of the traps very well leaving all the work to him, not a course I'd played before and was getting it all wrong off the tee.

I then settled down a bit after 3 shocking opening holes but just didn't feel in the zone for some reason.

I then got a great birdie on the par5 9th and I sprung into life, giving Gary the opportunity to go for some birdies from that point or we came away with a par at worse.

I then parred the Si1 and had a steady finish inbound for us to finish with 68 (Nett 71) which wasn't going to trouble anything or anyone, and although we had our rain jackets on & off all the way around, it was an enjoyable day out in good company.

A-Team on Tuesday then that's it until Friday in The Rickg Memorial Trophy Day.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

Went to Wexham Park yesterday. Heck of a lot damper than we've got used to. Lost a ball with my very first tee shot - faded it right which is right next to the driving range, after checking about 27 balls that weren't mine I gave up! Felt like I played rubbish for most of it, but ended up only 4 over handicap with a 94. One good spell of three pars in a row was encouraging, at 9, 10, 11. Followed that with a triple bogey at the 12th, fairly typical of the day as a whole. Couldn't hit a tee shot and couldn't putt so it's a wonder I was under 100 really.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Aug 13, 2018)

Played Saturday in a comp.  A typical round of two halves - very good front nine with 21 points and a disaster of a back nine with 10 points 

This game is so infuriating and soul destroying; back out tonight though, so I get to scratch my itch again


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 13, 2018)

Got away with it yesterday. We were due to play Bidston and right up to our tee time it was forecast as heavy rain and lightning. Decided to play and didn't get a drop of rain. 10 minutes after we finished the heavens opened and there were floods everywhere.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2018)

Played Hickorys today with 3 very experienced Hickory players, better ball we whipped em with a dog Licence. played pretty well for a 5 over gross, though admittedly off the yellow. no wind to speak of on the front but then a bit of an easterly on the back, which made 10, 12,13 15,16 and 18 into 3 shotters though 10 and 18 are par 5's anyway


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Played in the Jude Brady Charity day at Centurion Club today 

Itâ€™s my first time back there since Rick passed away and felt sad when I arrived because Ricks personality filled the club up to ensure it didnâ€™t have the corporate feel about it 




They have one of his Orkas on the wall for a Memorial Trophy , remember when these arrived he loved them and the putter 

As for the golf - played pretty well , but was disappointed with the course , he doesnâ€™t seem to have matured well over the past couple of years , fairways were very patchy but expected in this weather but the greens were some of the worst I have played this year - not great to putt on at all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2018)

Played club match on Saturday which was a better ball format. I had been hitting it well in warm up but got onto the course and tempo was a mess. Really in and out all the way round but I chipped, pitched and putted brilliantly. There's a sentence I don't write very often! Alas my partner on the day had an absolute howler and so for many holes I was taken both opponents. Couldn't hold off the inevitable and lost 4&3 although the club are currently 4.5 - 1.5 ahead with the  home leg to come.

That said being on the road at 4.45 on Friday and a late arrival home meant I was physically and mentally tired so maybe simply ran out of steam on the course. Have to say I've been critical of Tylney Park and it's set up in the past but the course at the weekend was as good as I've seen it and the greens were excellent.


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2018)

A team yesterday against Lutterworth.

The team won overall and I'm still unbeaten and should top the order of merit now for the year.

Bit streaky in places, especially off the tee, but I scramble very well, my up & down stats are much better than my handicap suggests, I can be off the fairway with a drive, chip out and then still walk away with a par or nett par at worse.

Playing in the semi-final of a big board comp later this afternoon, I've got 8 shots


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 15, 2018)

*Re: I played today and......*

played Royal Aberdeen as a members guest. Golf rubbish, company and course first rate.

shame about the old boy with the caddie that held us up for 9 holes as a single


----------



## louise_a (Aug 15, 2018)

I have been playing  in the Strathtyrum Tournament this week, Monday on the Eden course, I couldn't get a good run going I had quite a few pars and a birdie but every 4 or 5 holes, I would stick in a double or triple bogey finished up 4 over my handicap.
on Tuesday on the New Course it was a similar story, but my downfall this time were bunkers, 3 times I hit woods into greens only to find bunkers, on each occasion I came off with a triple or worse so with a couple of 9s and an 8 on my card my score was horrendous, the annoying thing is that I played pretty well, although after the 2nd 9 on a par 3 I did give up somewhat.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2018)

Usual Wednesday bash with Fragger and CVG..
Got my driver and woods/hybrids and short game working well but I couldn't hit an iron shot to save my life.....
Still. 19 out and 18 back made it a good day
Fragger hopes Barney Puttick is a God and smiles on him....


----------



## Wilson (Aug 15, 2018)

Holiday knock with my brother at the Isle or Purbeck, long game was ok, but I missed it in a couple of bad places, short game was poor, course was ok, but good to have my yearly knock with my brother.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2018)

Played nine holes last night. Very windy and the swing was decidedly wonky after a busy day in work and a nightmare commute. Some good stuff in there amongst some rubbish. Need more consistency and a few issues to sort. Captain's day on Saturday and so a big kitty and prize to aim for


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 15, 2018)

Wasn't going to play in our 9 hole social this evening as I didn't get to the club until 6pm and the weather was lousy with worse forecast. However, 2 other guys turned up at the same time so we went out together. Hooked my first tee shot to the edge of the tree line then chopped it out sideways straight in to my trolley. Looked likely to blob the first from there but sunk a twelve footer to save a point. Only one other double in the round and finished with 20 points to take the third place money.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 15, 2018)

Played the  castle course at St Andrews today, really enjoyed it some great holes and great views, only downside was that I thought some of the greens were a bit over the top, one of our fourball hit a putt that went down, then up, then down again, then up again before reaching the hole


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 16, 2018)

Greensomes Quarter final last night.

won 3 and 2, but so slow, i swear i spent most of the 3 and half hours watching one of them faf about with grip stance and stand over the ball for a good 2 mins before hitting the ball.

if we hadn't won on 16th i doubt we would have finished the game before it got dark..

I thought greens somes  was supposed to be quick thats the last too games taking and age. last nights over 3 and a half and the one before 4 hours


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Lost in the semi final of a big board Comp last night.

Tightest match-play battle Iâ€™ve ever been in, I was +1 all the front 9 and turned all square then -1 the back 9 losing by 1 shot on the 18th when a par was no good! 

Turning point that took the wind out of sails a little was my birdie on the 10th that was beaten by his eagle  

Never more than a 1 shot variable in it all the way around. 

I was absolutely knackered as I came off, felt like Iâ€™d run a marathon not played 18 holes.

But what a match, I was 2nd too many times in board comps last season, Iâ€™m starting to have flashbacks already


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 16, 2018)

Tashyboy and the owd course faced one another like Centurians, sorry but had to get that in. Anyway, Tashyboy whispered one of us is goin down today, "there's gonna be casualties". Tashyboy walked off the first with three points, it was gonna be tashyboys day. A blob on the second made sure the owd course was gonna have its say on matters. After 9 holes Tashyboy had spanked it for 20 points and left at least three more out there. 
The back nine followed and it was steady steady steady until a missed 18" putt for three points unsettled Tash, was this the courses fight back. Not if the mighty Tash had owt to do with it. Three points on the 16th, put Tash in the driving seat. Coming down the 18th Tash had already pocketed enough points to ensure a small cut but would Tash crumble under pressure playing that last hole for a memorable score. A par five that has caused Tash so many sleepless nights nights. Well a seven iron, nay a thing of beauty with a wand from 150yds to 12 ft an two putts for par ensured that Tashyboy walked off with another 20 points on the back nine for a big up yer pants 40 points. Ensuring that for one day only.*
TASHYBOY IS THE MAN.

Playing off 20.5 could well mean that for the first time Tashyboy will be playing off an official handicap of 19. Boom

ps, why is everything now flippin in bold.
*


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Lost in the semi final of a big board Comp last night.

Tightest match-play battle Iâ€™ve ever been in, I was +1 all the front 9 and turned all square then -1 the back 9 losing by 1 shot on the 18th when a par was no good! 

Turning point that took the wind out of sails a little was my birdie on the 10th that was beaten by his eagle  

Never more than a 1 shot variable in it all the way around. 

I was absolutely knackered as I came off, felt like Iâ€™d run a marathon not played 18 holes.

But what a match, I was 2nd too many times in board comps last season, Iâ€™m starting to have flashbacks already 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear mate. At least you were joint 3rd and not 2nd this time. No flashbacks required:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 16, 2018)

35pts, off 6 h'cap, and not one single 3 pointer. Finished with a 4 pointer on the last. A sort of frustrating with a few silly dropped shots. Missed one fairway by a yard. Solid tee to green golf but the putter was ice cold.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 16, 2018)

Played Kings Acre just outside Edinburgh today
Some interesting holes mixed in with some flatter tree-lined stuff
Played grim 4 pars, a treble, 2 doubles and a 9 (with 2 lost in trees L +R!) and the rest bogeys
Just too inconsistent (or consistently bad) with everything
Off to play Crail in Fife tomorrow so perhaps the links wind can freshen out some of the bad


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2018)

Played Puttenham yesterday, just after the rain ...................... my goodness, the greens were fast!
My partner, a good mate of mine, had his first round with his new, and extremely gorgeous, TaylorMade P790 irons.
His first shot with one of them was on the second hole where he holed out from 125yards for an eagle two.
Needless to say it went slightly south after that.
Oooh, they're so pretty.
Oh, I scored 36 points playing very hot and cold.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2018)

Down to 18.9. Boyakasha.:whoo:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2018)

Played Southerness this afternoon - well - me and my mate played 5 holes before the gale force wind and horizontal rain drove us off the course - soaked.  Very frustrating.  Looks a great links track.  Another time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Enjoyed playing Bellshill  today with Virtuocity and Grant85, Virtuocity won front 9 by 1 point. 
He also won the back 9 and overall after Grant succumbed to the pressure of having 3 pars in a row on starting the back 9 . Sadly I wasn't at the races.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 17, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played Southerness this afternoon - well - me and my mate played 5 holes before the gale force wind and horizontal rain drove us off the course - soaked.  Very frustrating.  Looks a great links track.  Another time.
		
Click to expand...

Fairly normal day in those neck of the woods!

Very challenging course even in a gentle breeze, check out its slope rating, 148


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 17, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Enjoyed playing Bellshill  today with Virtuocity and Grant85, Virtuocity won front 9 by 1 point. 
He also won the back 9 and overall after Grant succumbed to the pressure of having 3 pars in a row on starting the back 9 . Sadly I wasn't at the races. 

Click to expand...

Nice to meet another forum member and nice to take money off you for a change.  Thanks for the game- appreciate the invite.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 17, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Nice to meet another forum member and nice to take money off you for a change.  Thanks for the game- appreciate the invite.
		
Click to expand...

Treat it as a short term loan :rofl:


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 17, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Enjoyed playing Bellshill  today with Virtuocity and Grant85, Virtuocity won front 9 by 1 point. 
He also won the back 9 and overall after Grant succumbed to the pressure of having 3 pars in a row on starting the back 9 . Sadly I wasn't at the races. 

Click to expand...

Good relaxed game at Bellshill. Didn't turn up early doors, but got going after my warm up (the 1st 6 holes). 

Should have won the back 9 out the park, but 6 putts on the final 2 holes did for me. 

Very nice, smooth greens and with a bit of pace on them. Very impressive. A good variety of holes and a lot of tree lined fairways and doglegs that required some accurate tee shots. 

Thanks williamsalex1 for the invite and well done to Virtuosity


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2018)

Played last night. Abject. Totally abject. Last week I was swinging so nicely, best I had all season. Last night was the worse. Tried to find something at the range tonight. Nothing. Zero confidence going into the the weekend


----------



## louise_a (Aug 17, 2018)

Well I have to admit that golf had me in tears today,  
It was the last day of competitions and we were playing a Stabeford on the Jubilee Course. I hit the ball so well and despite a 3 putt and a 4 putt I had 18 points after 9 holes.
I made a mess of the 10th but scrambled a point and so onto the 11th and 12th both par 5s. 3rd shot to the 11th was inot the wind and just wide of the green but unfortunatey rolled down a slope and into the back of a bunker I had no real shot and ended up with a blob, c'est la vie. 
3rd shot into the 12th was with the wind the ball pitched just short of the green ran all the way through the back of the green which has quite a drop off and finished up in the rough on a down slope,  only thing I could do was hit it into the bank of the green and hope for the best but it ran on miles and a 3 putt meant just 1 point again rather annoying.
I was on the green in regulation on the next 2 holes but sadly 3 putted one of them.
So onto the 15th quite an interesting hole with a quite a dip in front of the green, after a nice drive, I hit a lovely high shot which landed on the green but ran off the side leaving a chip up a high bank. 
I couldn't believe it, 3 times in 5 holes that a good shot ended up in an awful position and after flying my chip way over the green, I just cracked, I couldn't stop myself and the tears came.
I did gather myself and hit the next 2 grren in regulation although again I 3 putted one.

I feel that I have rarely hit the ball as well but I only scored a mere 9 points on the back nine.

I seriously was gutted and currently feel that I never want to pay on a links again.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Well I have to admit that golf had me in tears today,  
It was the last day of competitions and we were playing a Stabeford on the Jubilee Course. I hit the ball so well and despite a 3 putt and a 4 putt I had 18 points after 9 holes.
I made a mess of the 10th but scrambled a point and so onto the 11th and 12th both par 5s. 3rd shot to the 11th was inot the wind and just wide of the green but unfortunatey rolled down a slope and into the back of a bunker I had no real shot and ended up with a blob, c'est la vie. 
3rd shot into the 12th was with the wind the ball pitched just short of the green ran all the way through the back of the green which has quite a drop off and finished up in the rough on a down slope,  only thing I could do was hit it into the bank of the green and hope for the best but it ran on miles and a 3 putt meant just 1 point again rather annoying.
I was on the green in regulation on the next 2 holes but sadly 3 putted one of them.
So onto the 15th quite an interesting hole with a quite a dip in front of the green, after a nice drive, I hit a lovely high shot which landed on the green but ran off the side leaving a chip up a high bank. 
*I couldn't believe it, 3 times in 5 holes that a good shot ended up in an awful position and after flying my chip way over the green, I just cracked, I couldn't stop myself and the tears came.*
I did gather myself and hit the next 2 grren in regulation although again I 3 putted one.

I feel that I have rarely hit the ball as well but I only scored a mere 9 points on the back nine.

I seriously was gutted and currently feel that I never want to pay on a links again.
		
Click to expand...

If I'd been there I'd have given you a hug.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 18, 2018)

Played Crail (Craighead course) yesterday afternoon with an old classmate who is a member
A really nice course in excellent condition - greens were excellent (mismatched my putting mind!)
What a lovely layout they have there with there 2 courses 
My golf - I'll spare you!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 18, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Well I have to admit that golf had me in tears today,  
It was the last day of competitions and we were playing a Stabeford on the Jubilee Course. I hit the ball so well and despite a 3 putt and a 4 putt I had 18 points after 9 holes.
I made a mess of the 10th but scrambled a point and so onto the 11th and 12th both par 5s. 3rd shot to the 11th was inot the wind and just wide of the green but unfortunatey rolled down a slope and into the back of a bunker I had no real shot and ended up with a blob, c'est la vie. 
3rd shot into the 12th was with the wind the ball pitched just short of the green ran all the way through the back of the green which has quite a drop off and finished up in the rough on a down slope,  only thing I could do was hit it into the bank of the green and hope for the best but it ran on miles and a 3 putt meant just 1 point again rather annoying.
I was on the green in regulation on the next 2 holes but sadly 3 putted one of them.
So onto the 15th quite an interesting hole with a quite a dip in front of the green, after a nice drive, I hit a lovely high shot which landed on the green but ran off the side leaving a chip up a high bank. 
I couldn't believe it, 3 times in 5 holes that a good shot ended up in an awful position and after flying my chip way over the green, I just cracked, I couldn't stop myself and the tears came.
I did gather myself and hit the next 2 grren in regulation although again I 3 putted one.

I feel that I have rarely hit the ball as well but I only scored a mere 9 points on the back nine.

I seriously was gutted and currently feel that I never want to pay on a links again.
		
Click to expand...

Can assure you Lou we have all days like that. When i play bad i can accept it. Its when am playing well and donâ€™t  get the breaks. Well i dont shed a tear, but swear. If me mother heard me i would have a sore ear hole. Some times you have just gotta tough it out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2018)

County Div 2 Champs today (Handicaps 6-10) 63rd out of 70 with a gross 99 nett 89, had to just keep smiling, I love the shanks me, only missed 1 fairway off the tee just hit problems 60yds and in, thinking of training to challenge Joe Miller! :rofl:


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 18, 2018)

Followed up yesterday's 39 points at Coventry with a  level par, 41 points in Captain's Charity day to be 2nd and nice cut to 4.6 &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## DCB (Aug 18, 2018)

Played 9 holes after work last night on a dry but breezy day. Ground not as hard running as in recent times, the cooler showery weather has certainly brought the course back to life after the hot sunny spell in June & July. I was trying out a new set of irons and played steadily throughout. Holed some lengthy putts on the slower greens and that certainly helped me to play to handicap and scramble a score good enough for 20pts over the nine holes. Got some serious golf coming up over the next few weeks, so, after work practice is a must


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2018)

Captains Day off the yellow plates. Not a good day personally and well down the lower part of the leader board. Some really good scores in. Not swinging great at the moment. Doesn't feel far off but definitely a flaw in there somewhere holding me back. Short game still decent but couldn't hole a putt and had five lip pouts from 10 feet and out. Try again tomorrow


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Captains Day off the yellow plates. Not a good day personally and well down the lower part of the leader board. Some really good scores in. Not swinging great at the moment. Doesn't feel far off but definitely a flaw in there somewhere holding me back. Short game still decent but couldn't hole a putt and *had five lip pouts from 10 feet and out.* Try again tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Oooo, I'd love to have seen them ....................... was your playing partner coming on to you?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Oooo, I'd love to have seen them ....................... was your playing partner coming on to you?
		
Click to expand...

Big chap he was, but such lovely lips!!!


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 19, 2018)

Had 2 chip ins on the front 9 yesterday, both for birdie. 1 was a slam dunk, straight in the can with a wee splash of water. The 2nd a low runner from just off the front that was motoring a good bit past. 

I think that has pretty much doubled my career record for chip ins in one day.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2018)

medal yesterday in 30 MPH + wind, couldn't reach any of the into the wind holes in regulation, couldn't even reach the 6th (175 yards par 3 ) with 3 wood, my pp both too driver and on'y made front edge. downwind was just as tough 10th was drive and chip, even hit 6 iron just short of burn on 17 off the tee. putting was a nightmare, even a 2 footer got blown of line and anything downwind was well lets just say there would be a nasty 10 footer back even if it was only a 2foot to start with.

only one score buffer, yet the CSS stayed the same.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Had 2 chip ins on the front 9 yesterday, both for birdie. 1 was a slam dunk, straight in the can with a wee splash of water. The 2nd a low runner from just off the front that was motoring a good bit past. 

I think that has pretty much doubled my career record for chip ins in one day.
		
Click to expand...

How's the new putter :rofl:


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 19, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			How's the new putter :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's going in anyones bag.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice 78 with 4 birdies yesterday. Most I've had in a round and a cut to 8.7, my new lowest. 
Along with a knockout win 5&3 on Tuesday as pretty successful week.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 19, 2018)

76 in a comp, I missed a short one on 18 too. I didnâ€™t feel like I played amazingly, just no major mistakes - if I could have got the ball to the hole on the greens, it could have been 3 or 4 lower, as I left a few right in the jaws.

It should see me down to single figures, and itâ€™s a good start to the course of lessons Iâ€™ve booked, Iâ€™ve only had one so far!


----------



## GregKael (Aug 19, 2018)

... broke 100 for the first time. And I finished the round with the ball I started with for the first time, all in all a good day.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 19, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Nice 78 with 4 birdies yesterday. Most I've had in a round and a cut to 8.7, my new lowest. 
Along with a knockout win 5&3 on Tuesday as pretty successful week.
		
Click to expand...

Way to go Merv. Well played


----------



## JamesR (Aug 19, 2018)

Derbyshire Inter-club foursomes final today.
Nice to come away with my first county silverware.
As a team we won 11 up over the 36 holes.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 19, 2018)

Club seniors knockout semi-final.  Sadly, after ripping a great drive down the first leaving just 60 yards to go, caught a wedge on the toe of the club, which pretty much went sideways. That set the tone for the round.  Did the same with a 6-iron on the second and soon found myself 4 down after 4.  Pulled it back to 2 down after 12, but two net bogies on the next two left me 4 down again. Won the 15th with a par 3 and hit two great shots to be within 20 yards of our long par four 16th, before hitting a poor chip and shortly thereafter conceded a 4&2 defeat.  Only had myself to blame for playing so poorly, particularly at the start.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2018)

Monthly stableford. Crap and feel totally lost with my game. May have to look at a quick lesson to find the root cause


----------



## louise_a (Aug 19, 2018)

Back on home soil today for the Centenary mixed trophy a 4BBB, we gelled pretty well and scored 2 or 3 points on every hole, I  did have a 3 putt but apart from that didn't do too much wrong. it was refreshing to get into bunkers and be able to get out on the hole side rather than playing sideways or backwards (I only got in two and got out well both times) we scored 42 points and came 2nd beaten by 1 point


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2018)

After three holes of monthly stableford I had no points. Things went downhill after that. Time to take up bowls I think.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2018)

Had our club's open on Saturday, last big comp of the summer. I played pretty well, bar one or two very silly ones that stopped it being a great round. Went round in 90, net 70, including a daft 8 on the 6th where I managed to toe-slice a wedge out of bounds.  Utterly mental one that. Lost a ball off the tee on the 17th as well, so two errors costing me 4 shots overall. Still happy with how I played though, as I hit the ball really well on the whole, made 6 pars, very satisfied.

The rest of my group didn't fare quite as well, one of them clocked a 10 on the 2nd, before losing his ball after seemingly decent tee shot on the 4th, so he NRed before he'd even got going. And the other feller decided he was playing so crap he'd had enough after 9 holes and walked off!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Time to take up bowls I think.

Click to expand...

Tried that Rich - useless, I either sliced the or hooked the bowls, flippin things just wouldn't go straight &#128513;


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2018)

played the Sunday stableford, something i don't usually bother with and wish i had'nt . went in 9 bunkers, plagged in the face of everyone, had to go out sideways, backwards and even left handed.  on a few had to be into heavy rough. cost me at least 12 shots


----------



## Hooker (Aug 20, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Nice 78 with 4 birdies yesterday. Most I've had in a round and a cut to 8.7, my new lowest. 
Along with a knockout win 5&3 on Tuesday as pretty successful week.
		
Click to expand...

Well played Merve thats awesome, you deserve it with your ball striking!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Played yesterday in Oake Manors 4BBB open day. 5 hours later I wished that I hadn't. Slow play and slow greens did my head in. I've promised myself that I won't be entering anymore of those events next year.


----------



## DRW (Aug 20, 2018)

Medal on Saturday to complete my 3 comps to keep my handicap active. Started with OOB left, for a Triple on 1st then Double on 2nd and a bogey on 3. Oh how I laughed:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Played 18 in the afternoon.

Only good thing was 2 birdies in morning due to being on the par 5s in two(9th/14th) and 3 birdies in the afternoon(2nd, 14th, 16th) . The afternoon round was for sons supplementary cards. What was strange is I have only ever been on the 14th par 5 green in two 3 times before. On Saturday I hit the 14th in 2 in both rounds and both times on the right tier, to cap the day off missed the eagle putts.

Upto 9.5/10, that's a lot of plus 0.1 in a row in comps for me, oh well maybe next year.


----------



## *TQ* (Aug 20, 2018)

Played at Evesham Golf Club on Saturday for a friend's 'Family Open'. Not too bad up until the 5th which is next to the River Avon, hooked my second right into the river. Made up for it on the sixth; 139 yard par three, slightly up hill hit a lovely eight iron with a touch of fade, really good line but can't see the hole from the tee get up there any it's no where to be seen, wander over to the hole and realise I had my first ever hole in one! Struggled to concentrate on the next few holes! Got the ball safely stashed just need to decide what to do with it, has anyone had one mounted in some way for display on the mantel piece or similar?


----------



## Wilson (Aug 20, 2018)

Wilson said:



			76 in a comp, I missed a short one on 18 too. I didnâ€™t feel like I played amazingly, just no major mistakes - if I could have got the ball to the hole on the greens, it could have been 3 or 4 lower, as I left a few right in the jaws.

It should see me down to single figures, and itâ€™s a good start to the course of lessons Iâ€™ve booked, Iâ€™ve only had one so far!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for quoting myself, but results have been posted, and I won! Handicap down to 9.2 which is my lowest ever.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 20, 2018)

Played home course yesterday in Captain's charity day Open and won the Mixed .................. a four ball voucher for my home course :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2018)

*TQ* said:



			Played at Evesham Golf Club on Saturday for a friend's 'Family Open'. Not too bad up until the 5th which is next to the River Avon, hooked my second right into the river. Made up for it on the sixth; 139 yard par three, slightly up hill hit a lovely eight iron with a touch of fade, really good line but can't see the hole from the tee get up there any it's no where to be seen, wander over to the hole and realise I had my first ever hole in one! Struggled to concentrate on the next few holes! Got the ball safely stashed just need to decide what to do with it, has anyone had one mounted in some way for display on the mantel piece or similar?
		
Click to expand...

Well played


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 20, 2018)

richart said:



			After three holes of monthly stableford I had no points. Things went downhill after that. Time to take up bowls I think.

Click to expand...

You could always hit the practice ground or a range:swing:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You could always hit the practice ground or a range:swing:
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's hitting it bad enough to do that from the first at Blackmoor though....then again:mmm:


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 20, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Played home course yesterday in Captain's charity day Open and won the Mixed .................. a four ball voucher for my home course :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

well done, I know someone who would use the voucher...lol


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 20, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			well done, I know someone who would use the voucher...lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2018)

Wilson said:



			Apologies for quoting myself, but results have been posted, and I won! Handicap down to 9.2 which is my lowest ever.
		
Click to expand...

Great!
Well played and nice work on the handicap.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 20, 2018)

A county competition today played at Nelson GC, I played nicely but as usual was let down by my putting, I had three 3 putts, mainly down to distance control, one woefully short and two miles too long Rather annoying as I was only 2 shots behind the winner and in my buffer.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 21, 2018)

Played Sunday at Abbey Hill GC in my work competition, started with a birdie which was lovely.

Nearly got my first ever eagle after hitting one of the best shots of my life, from 240 yards out with my 5 wood, I put it to 7 foot and _just _missed the putt. Tap in birdie.

Then on the 14th I was on the green in two again but this time the putt was perfect and I got it, my first ever eagle!

Ended up with an 82, 11 over par, 39 points and came third. 6 over on the back nine with two triples, doh!

Can't wait for my next round.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 21, 2018)

Played the best I've done in ages today, never hit one bad drive.
Irons were ok but my biggest problem was alignment, putting myself in excellent positions only for my shots to go right, just about every single time which was frustrating, will have to try and sort it quickly.
Main thing was I was giving myself a chance to get onto greens in 2, which hasn't been the case the last couple of months.


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2018)

Played at Cowdray Park yesterday. The course was in stunning condition, with no bare patches on the fairways. Must have the best fairway watering system, and availability of water in the south. It was lovely hitting off grass again.:thup:

Cowdray is a definite hidden gem, with no two holes the same, and the most stunning views. Greens are never the quickest, and the bunkers have orange builders sand, but with a bit of work it could be one of the top parkland courses.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 21, 2018)

Played today off me lowest ever Hcap 18.9, after hcap I went round in 75 which should keep me in BZ which am chuffed to bits about. Not chuffed about losing three balls, not chuffed about being bent over double under an oak tree and missing ball twice before losing me rag and hitting it 3 rd time lucky. Stood on the 18th thinking a five could get me a cut and hitting three drives into the trees. Fortunately I found the first and hacked out first time. 75 could and should of been in the 60's but am hitting it well so cannot complain. No golf now for two weeks &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 21, 2018)

Played Styal golf club today in Cheshire and lost 4 balls from a brand new pack...


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2018)

I was fortunate enough to play Hankley Common this afternoon.
The course was typically beautiful and the green were pretty slick despite having been worked on at the beginning of the month.
Heather .................... there's lots of heather.
Despite many heathery visits, I only lost one ball but the stuff cost me quite a few shots.
32pts with 3 blobs and I putted very poorly, missing short birdie putts on the 2nd and the 17th
I put my bro to the sword though!
Weather gorgeous, course gorgeous, greens gorgeous, fairways gorgeous, Guiness gorgeous.
Enough said.


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2018)

Played away against an old club (Kenilworth) today for my A-team.

I've never put my name down to play against them home or away since leaving over 4 years ago and since being a member at Coventry for over 3 years, but my captain was short and I'm unbeaten currently and my captain has only won games with me, so, I agreed with mixed emotions to play. 

I was on for a sub 80 until I messed up the par5 16th taking too much club and hit the right side of the green in 2 and bounced hard forwards straight into the ditch behind the green, OOB!

Another nice par (9 in total) on 17 but a silly bogey on 18 still returned a very good card, in fact, we looked at what out BB score would have been and we'd have scored a gross 75 (SS 71) and 50% of our combined handicap would have got us a Nett 62 

I'm going to sleep well tonight


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 21, 2018)

Played Royal North Devon in their Veterans Open, Weather wasn't great but managed to get into my buffer zone despite not holing a putt over 6 feet.

Interesting course with lots of blind shots and some deadly reeds. Shared the course ith lots of sheep, some horses and loads of dog walkers.

Club house was a real golf museum with clubs going back well over 100 years on display.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2018)

Used up my H4H auction voucher and played Swinley Forest with Imurg and CVG . Hosted by Paul who is an artisan member there and a lovely guy genuinely in love with his course.

And why not, it is golfing heaven, the course was in great nick, it was a beautiful summer evening and timed it perfectly.

Even CVG was almost happy

Played well, 31 points, beat imurg , although he apparently had a sore knee.- but Iâ€™ll take it.

Easily my favourite course, I just love it.
Quick drink in the artisans bar afterwards, then Paul guided us to a chippy. Pretty well a perfect evening

Thank Paul, youâ€™re a geezer ðŸ‘


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 22, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Played Styal golf club today in Cheshire and lost 4 balls from a brand new pack...
		
Click to expand...

HOW ??????


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2018)

Yesterday at Swinley - got a couple of birdies but generally played like a drain..
Twinging left knee didn't help every time I leaned on it but that's not an excuse..
And I don't care
Coz for 3 1/2 hours I went to Heaven again:whoo:

Today at the Zoo - knee didn't hurt and it showed.
38 points to leave Fragger trailing.
Just the 1 birdie but a couple of blobs in there as well.
Pretty solid apart from the 2 no scores - both par 3s and dodgy tee shots that finished under trees...


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 22, 2018)

Played my best round for a couple of months, drove well, irons and hybrids also generally good and putting not too bad other than a couple of 3 putts. Couple of loose shots saw me blob 3 holes, but managed 35, my first 30+ round in a while.

Course was very quiet due to the forecast rain which never came, we zoomed round in 3 hours 10 minutes. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Yesterday at Swinley - got a couple of birdies but generally played like a drain..
Twinging left knee didn't help every time I leaned on it but that's not an excuse..
And I don't care
Coz for 3 1/2 hours I went to Heaven again:whoo:

Today at the Zoo - knee didn't hurt and it showed.
38 points to leave Fragger trailing.
Just the 1 birdie but a couple of blobs in there as well.
Pretty solid apart from the 2 no scores - both par 3s and dodgy tee shots that finished under trees...
		
Click to expand...

Oi, you make it sound like you beat me by a country mile, I got 34 so only 4 in it , 

Started and finished with birdies, a few pars and 2 blobs, so a vast improvement over recent performances &#128077;


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oi, you make it sound like you beat me by a country mile, I got 34 so only 4 in it , 

Started and finished with birdies, a few pars and 2 blobs, so a vast improvement over recent performances &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

You were one in front after 9......I'd call beating you by 5 on the back 9 "leaving you trailing" but that's just me...:rofl:


----------



## sam85 (Aug 22, 2018)

richart said:



			Played at Cowdray Park yesterday. The course was in stunning condition, with no bare patches on the fairways. Must have the best fairway watering system, and availability of water in the south. It was lovely hitting off grass again.:thup:

Cowdray is a definite hidden gem, with no two holes the same, and the most stunning views. Greens are never the quickest, and the bunkers have orange builders sand, but with a bit of work it could be one of the top parkland courses.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. I played here 2 maybe 3 weeks ago after we hadn't had a drop in rain in months and I could not believe how much the fairways were.

I'd never heard of the course before never mind played it but I'd definitely like to play it again.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			HOW ??????
		
Click to expand...

One in water, 2 in waist high rough, and one horrible slice that I lost against the cloudy sky.

Being a beginner is difficult.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 23, 2018)

Finally! its happened I didn't realy haveany big mess ups and I scored 40 points in our Stableford this morning, an 8 over par 80 gross, the only downside was that I took 2 in a bunker to blob the last, otherwise I would have my first competitive sub 80 at Ellesmere.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2018)

We got completely drenched and walked in after 10 holes, comp should really have been delayed . The greens were flooding and it was hard to find a dryish spot to putt from.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Finally! its happened I didn't realy haveany big mess ups and I scored 40 points in our Stableford this morning, an 8 over par 80 gross, the only downside was that I took 2 in a bunker to blob the last, otherwise I would have my first competitive sub 80 at Ellesmere.
		
Click to expand...

A shame about the last but well played. A great score and you know it's in there so you can do it again and this time finish it off properly


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Aug 23, 2018)

Had a first today and almost a second. I finally birdied a par 5, both mine and PP 3rd shots were within 3 feet of the pin, he 2 putted.

Came close to a hole in one two holes later, arrow straight shot landed short of the hole and rolled past it 3 feet, must have been an inch or so from going in.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 23, 2018)

Just realised 80 is my new lowest competition score at Ellesmere, thanks to afternoon downpours CSS went up and I got a 1.2 cut.


----------



## DRW (Aug 23, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Just realised 80 is my new lowest competition score at Ellesmere, thanks to afternoon downpours CSS went up and I got a 1.2 cut.
		
Click to expand...

Great scoring and always nice to shot a new low:thup:


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 24, 2018)

Ridiculous round this morning. Started like a train, then on the wheels totally came off, lost balls all over the place as game completely disintegrated. Then, just as suddenly, it came back and I finished playing great.

Scored as follows - 

12 points on the first 6 holes (10 on the first 4) 
3 points between the 7th and the 14th (all 3 on the 11th) - it was horrible
10 points on the last 4 as it came back

Truly bizarre, am only glad I ended the round playing well.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 24, 2018)

Played today. Didn't play well at all. Kept getting myself in trouble in thick wet rough, often taking multiple slashes to get out. 

Found something in my swing around the 5th and got a wee run of pars around the turn. Put myself in decent position off the tee, but wedges were terrible - high, floaty and weak. Irons only marginally better. 

Won my friendly match. But that is more a reflection on my playing partner, than me. 

Going to try and get a few cards in for my handicap over the next couple of weeks and it could be a high number if I can't play better in and around the greens.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 24, 2018)

Played my local 9-hole here in Italy this evening

Best 9 I have had in 25 years - 3 GIR pars, 6 bogeys (incl 1 in water) - & no doubles! 

The thing is - although I hit some good shots much of it esp around/on greens was average - and was pretty fair off the tee the key was that I did not hit any truly bad shots (a 1st for as long as I can remember) - highly enjoyable as well


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Played today. Didn't play well at all. Kept getting myself in trouble in thick wet rough, often taking multiple slashes to get out. 

Found something in my swing around the 5th and got a wee run of pars around the turn. Put myself in decent position off the tee, but wedges were terrible - high, floaty and weak. Irons only marginally better. 

Won my friendly match. But that is more a reflection on my playing partner, than me. 

Going to try and get a few cards in for my handicap over the next couple of weeks and it could be a high number if I can't play better in and around the greens.
		
Click to expand...

What club did you join ?


----------



## DRW (Aug 25, 2018)

Had the pleasure to be hosted at Royal St Lytham yesterday.

Well the day was brilliant, great host, great clubhouse, great match between the 4 of us and the course was fantastic, hope to go back next year. Some of the holes were just fantastic. Was blowing probably 25-35 mph wind, a proper links test.

The host and me took on the two from south of Watford(though spookily we all have lived in Essex at some stage in our lifes!), we were never up in the match, got level a few times but then would go back in deficit, but cometh the 18th, cometh the winning team stepping up and we stole the match by winning the 18th for a well earnt Â£1 back nine and Â£1 overall, I'm rich and going to spend my net Â£1 winnings next week wisely.:thup:

Top everything, just an ace afternoon/evening.


----------



## Dando (Aug 25, 2018)

Played yesterday and Iâ€™m still crap. Hit about 10 good shots all round although my chipping wasnâ€™t too bad.

dont think Iâ€™ll be playing again until H4H in October


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 25, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			What club did you join ?
		
Click to expand...

East Ren. Forms in and hopefully finalised during this week.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 25, 2018)

Shot an 81 this morning, out in 40, back in 41 with a triple on the card. Best ive played in ages, will get at least a 0.3 cut but hopefully CSS will be 65 like the last few weeks.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 25, 2018)

Played at Blackburn in an open Played well at the start and at the end but there was some iffy golf in the middle.

There was a beer festival on at the club and entry to the open included a free pint glass and 2 free pints, just a shame I had to drive home they had a great selection of cask beers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2018)

First round of a weekend long honours boars event. Net 77 (+7) but not too disappointed. A couple of wayward shots cost me dear but some good stuff there too especially the short game and putting


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 25, 2018)

Captains weekend at HQ, haven't been able to qualify due to injury so can't get a game all weekend, and greens being done Monday. To rub it in course looks great and greens nice and quick.

Did some skulking about the range instead. Unfortunately resorted to trying new irons to cheer myself up. 

Slippery slope


----------



## IanG (Aug 25, 2018)

Our member guest day today - glorious sunshine and a moderate breeze to keep us all honest. Had the pleasure of watching a young lad in our group stripe his 2 iron off almost every tee. A thing of beauty when you have the talent to do that. Our better ball stableford score of 44pts was enough for 4th place and a nice pro shop voucher -  should keep me in mars bars through the winter.   Looking out over the water in the sunshine it felt a privilege to be a member at NB today.


----------



## Junior (Aug 25, 2018)

Playing quite a lot recently and hitting the buffer..... Managed a 76 gross today though, net 70  without even making a birdie. Lipped out 4 times, and ended up with 14 pars, 4 bogeys and a double.  Css went up so now down to 5.5....


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice.

Cat 1ness beckons :thup:

Buy yourself a putter that rolls EvnLy and you'll be down to 4.0 in next to no time


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 25, 2018)

Captains Day today and first qualifier since a lesson to sort out my shanks.
33pts and no sign of them, feeling positive I can get back on track and finish the season well.
Back to the Club tonight for the prize giving and evening entertainment.
Good day all round.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Captains Day today and first qualifier since a lesson to sort out my shanks.
33pts and no sign of them, feeling positive I can get back on track and finish the season well.
Back to the Club tonight for the prize giving and evening entertainment.
Good day all round.
		
Click to expand...

Good news Paul. Must be a relief!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			East Ren. Forms in and hopefully finalised during this week.
		
Click to expand...

Good choice, we'll catch up soon:thup:


----------



## JamesR (Aug 25, 2018)

Wilson said:



			Apologies for quoting myself, but results have been posted, and I won! Handicap down to 9.2 which is my lowest ever.
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this.
Good shootin Dave &#128077;


----------



## JamesR (Aug 25, 2018)

76 net 72, level to handicap today.
Included a nice triple bogey 7 on the 10th hole.
Had my 2nd eagle in as many weeks.

Handicap back to 4.3 which is where I started the season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 25, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Good news Paul. Must be a relief!
		
Click to expand...

It is mate, cheers


----------



## IainP (Aug 25, 2018)

Interclub matchplay. We guaranteed finishing top of the division today, so promotion to next one up. Won my match also, followed by a few celebratory drinks.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2018)

Had a knock round Ruislip, just a two ball so we raced round. Greens were in surprisingly great nick, but the fairways are destroyed. Got a shocking 9 on the par 5 2nd, big pull into the trees with my second shot, lost ball and then duffed it after the drop when trying to keep it low. Recovered well though, went on to go round in 90 which was decent. Highlight was a birdie on the tough 200 yard par 3 16th. In Stableford terms it was 36 points with three blobbed holes.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 26, 2018)

Played at Northcliffe on Friday. What an amazing course. Brilliant starting hole and THE BEST finishing hole


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2018)

nice game at Tain yesterday as the North of Scotland open ( David Blair) was was on at Nairn this weekend.

used the round to try two pieces of new equipment, The TM Tour Spider putter and an AVX ball. impressed with both, though the ball doesn't stop quite as well and the Prov1 i currently use.

Greens were pretty good at Tain, but the fairways had really suffered since i last played there. with the dry summer then a bit of rain up there recently there were a lot of weeds on the fairway, a couple of them ground creeping weeds that covered a large area.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 26, 2018)

Played first thing this morning, first drive was 255 yards then a 45 yard 7 iron chip and run for a tap in birdie, almost my first eagle.
Only had 2 bad holes, the 6th after a cracking hybrid down the middle, only had 65 yards left and sliced straight into the stream and did exactly the same with my drop so picked up.
Also the 9th, par 3 but hit straight left into the woods, then hit my 3rd off tee into the stream, so picked up again.
Happy with my game though and my driving was solid.


----------



## Lump (Aug 26, 2018)

A little mixed Am-Am today at Wheatley GC today. Caught the better side of the weather which helped us take the win. Over the last 4 years weâ€™ve played this event the course has always been in great condition, this year it was as good as ever. Worth a play if your in the area.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2018)

nice day on the links today, not much wind and sunny. Played pretty average, but much better on the back 9 only 1 over for that.

I think i have also worked out how the American visitors i see have the handicaps they do.... IE quite low compared to ability. watched 3 groups of them today playing the 2nd all of them knobbed their 2nd shots into the burn, the all of them dropped it the other side a good 20 yards over it the burn:rofl::rofl:went to the range and one of the guys i know was caddying for one group and he said none of them counted any of their bad shots or and shots out of a bunker... which there were many apparently


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 27, 2018)

My annual round at Whitby proved two things.

1. I can play great golf and score well
2. I canâ€™t aim

Only hit three bad shots all round but hit plenty on the wrong line or with the wrong length.

Ok I only had a half set and was guessing distances plus I have barely played this month. Not even been to the par three at the weekend!

Chuffed is an understatement


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 27, 2018)

Bank Holiday Ind Stroke Comp, nett 78 for 2 under gross, hopefully get a small cut.
Also got two 2â€™s so a little bit on the acct.
Good day all round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Second round of the honours board event. Net 76 (+6) to go with the 77. Hit it far worse than Saturday but was getting it round ugly. Only two over handicap playing 15 where I lost another to my handicap but still in the buffer. Finished double, quad, par to kill those aspirations. To be honest, timing was way off in warm up and that carried over onto the course. Not a great weekend and try again next


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 27, 2018)

Injury and illness has resulted in a decision to rebuild my swing hence had my first lesson in 31 years. Enjoyed it, too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Injury and illness has resulted in a decision to rebuild my swing hence had my first lesson in 31 years. Enjoyed it, too.
		
Click to expand...

How did it go. What did the pro say?


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How did it go. What did the pro say?
		
Click to expand...

Changed grip, stance, alignment and turn! Doesnâ€™t hurt so much to hit it and the two way miss is gone. Much more orthodox (so it feels seriously weird having been quite idiosyncratic for so long) and will work on a standard fade over the coming months... quite excited all said. Early results are very encouraging but time will tell


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 27, 2018)

Played 11 this evening and the whites were right back as far as they could go.

Pleased to get 6 pars 4 bogeys and one really sloppy double that nevertheless all added up to 25 points and me winning the money too.

Ball striking very good with irons (my weakness) a lot better than normal because of conscious effort to make a full body turn and not to just flick at it with arms and shoulders only.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Second round of the honours board event. Net 76 (+6) to go with the 77. Hit it far worse than Saturday but was getting it round ugly. Only two over handicap playing 15 where I lost another to my handicap but still in the buffer. Finished double, quad, par to kill those aspirations. To be honest, timing was way off in warm up and that carried over onto the course. Not a great weekend and try again next
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should try less and just appreciate the fact that you are out playing?

Easier said than done though!


----------



## louise_a (Aug 27, 2018)

I played at Towneley today in a charity open,  mostly pleased with my game and had a gross 80, ought to have played the back nine in level par but 3 three putts let me down near the end


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 28, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Well I have to admit that golf had me in tears today,  
It was the last day of competitions and we were playing a Stabeford on the Jubilee Course. I hit the ball so well and despite a 3 putt and a 4 putt I had 18 points after 9 holes.
I made a mess of the 10th but scrambled a point and so onto the 11th and 12th both par 5s. 3rd shot to the 11th was inot the wind and just wide of the green but unfortunatey rolled down a slope and into the back of a bunker I had no real shot and ended up with a blob, c'est la vie. 
3rd shot into the 12th was with the wind the ball pitched just short of the green ran all the way through the back of the green which has quite a drop off and finished up in the rough on a down slope,  only thing I could do was hit it into the bank of the green and hope for the best but it ran on miles and a 3 putt meant just 1 point again rather annoying.
I was on the green in regulation on the next 2 holes but sadly 3 putted one of them.
So onto the 15th quite an interesting hole with a quite a dip in front of the green, after a nice drive, I hit a lovely high shot which landed on the green but ran off the side leaving a chip up a high bank. 
I couldn't believe it, 3 times in 5 holes that a good shot ended up in an awful position and after flying my chip way over the green, I just cracked, I couldn't stop myself and the tears came.
I did gather myself and hit the next 2 grren in regulation although again I 3 putted one.

I feel that I have rarely hit the ball as well but I only scored a mere 9 points on the back nine.

I seriously was gutted and currently feel that I never want to pay on a links again.
		
Click to expand...

 Can honestly say I hate hate this game at times!! X


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Played gathurst near wigan an heard great things. Totally overrated up an down track imo. Driver letting me down so bad ðŸ‘ŽðŸ» However from the 12th I played the 4 best hole stretch Iâ€™ve ever played. Was 1 under, 1 birdie (156 into, 7i to 2â€™)Left 2 in the jaws an 1 behind the hole. All proper good shots. 

Hated my golf this year, hopefully on that form there still maybe a cut possible before the q cut off


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 28, 2018)

9 holes at Aylesbury Vale GC yesterday evening.

Started with a birdie, not sure how my eagle putt didn't drop!

Ended up +7, double bogey on the par 5 9th was a downer but was nice to get out.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			9 holes at Aylesbury Vale GC yesterday evening.

Started with a birdie, not sure how my eagle putt didn't drop!

Ended up +7, double bogey on the par 5 9th was a downer but was nice to get out.
		
Click to expand...

My Uncle is a member there. I'm sure I played there last year but I can't bloody remember it now.

Played a knock round Bushey Hall yesterday. Was playing pretty average, some good golf interspersed with some rubbish shots. Ruined the scored by getting triple bogey 7s at the 16th and 18th. Finished on 93 (32 points). Those rubbish shots were mainly fats and thins from decent positions, plus two lost balls. Managed a birdie but only three pars. My mate played well, he got 83 / 40 points off his 18 handicap.


----------



## azazel (Aug 28, 2018)

Bit late to the thread but played a 36 hole comp at the weekend. First round in perfect weather on Saturday was the story of the season once again, 2/3 bad holes ruining a round of nice tidy golf. The second round on Sunday was some of the worst weather I've ever played in so score was almost irrelevant, although a few groups going out later in the day when the wind dropped meant that the expected "reductions only" CSS didn't happen so it was another 0.1 back.


----------



## Jasonr (Aug 28, 2018)

Played in my first ever comp at my club I have played in scrambles before but my first time standing on my own two feet.

Well they say you learn by your mistakes and mine was made very early at hole 2. Playing with a guy who I have played with three times now on the roll ups and one other who I haven't played with before. Very relaxed group so felt like a social roll up. A lip out on hole 2 missed me bagging three points but I was literally one inch from the hole so did what I do on any social game and picked up my ball with the quizzical words of "did you not score on that hole" ....DOH!

Although I tried to put it out of my mind I think it ruffled me a bit for the rest of the game and had one of those games where I felt I played well but just could not score.

Oh well onwards and upwards


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2018)

I played yesterday.

I got a wedge stuck up a tree on 6. Had to throw a rake up there several times to retrieve it.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I played yesterday.

I got a wedge stuck up a tree on 6. Had to throw a rake up there several times to retrieve it.
		
Click to expand...

and did a*ll *the rakes come down.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 28, 2018)

4 man Texas scramble yesterday

We had 12 birdies and 6 pars but only good enough for 2nd place. However as the competition organiser I was hoping we would come second rather than first as the 1st place prize was a trophy and a bottle of cherry brandy which  I would have given away from the main man and a smaller amount of prize money than 2nd place.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 28, 2018)

Heaton Park in Manchester. Around 10 strokes less than I would expect to complete a course in. Quite a good result considering the number of blind shots on the course.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 28, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Heaton Park in Manchester. Around 10 strokes less than I would expect to complete a course in. Quite a good result considering the number of blind shots on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Hell on earth!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 28, 2018)

Another knock at Disley this morning. Started with a birdie and had four other makeable opportunities for more birdies. Didn't get another one, but should have. Great to have re-found my driving ability and my golf game. 

Best greens I've played on this year....bar none. Superb course!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Aug 28, 2018)

Played 10 holes earlier on, driving was A1, gave my self opportunities to get on greens in 2, sadly I canâ€™t hit an iron straight, I pretty much sliced them or thinned them, this game kills me, thereâ€™s always something going wrong.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I played yesterday.

I got a wedge stuck up a tree on 6. Had to throw a rake up there several times to retrieve it.
		
Click to expand...

You are the man. I am not even going to ask mate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2018)

Went out with the intention of playing nine. I was rubbish and binned it after four. Tempo shot, mind full of non-golf stuff and game not in a good place anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went out with the intention of playing nine. I was rubbish and binned it after four. Tempo shot, mind full of non-golf stuff and game not in a good place anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Have you though about a lesson?


----------



## louise_a (Aug 28, 2018)

Another team open for me today this time at Halifax West End,  another new course for me.

I enjoyed the course although my game was a bit mixed, I did have 7 pars and a birdie, but a  lot of the other holes were poor.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Have you though about a lesson?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: tea all over ipad moment


----------



## User2021 (Aug 28, 2018)

Played a courtesy at Royal Black Heath, shot 10 over. So happy with that.

Got another two games there before a final in three weeks so very helpful hopefully


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 28, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Hell on earth!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Guessing you've faced them before then haha


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I played yesterday.

I got a wedge stuck up a tree on 6. Had to throw a rake up there several times to retrieve it.
		
Click to expand...

The hero we all need.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 28, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Heaton Park in Manchester. Around 10 strokes less than I would expect to complete a course in. Quite a good result considering the number of blind shots on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Good course for a muni


----------



## louise_a (Aug 28, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Played gathurst near wigan an heard great things. Totally overrated up an down track imo. Driver letting me down so bad  However from the 12th I played the 4 best hole stretch Iâ€™ve ever played. Was 1 under, 1 birdie (156 into, 7i to 2â€™)Left 2 in the jaws an 1 behind the hole. All proper good shots. 

Hated my golf this year, hopefully on that form there still maybe a cut possible before the q cut off
		
Click to expand...

I played Gathurst for the first time this year and enjoyed it.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 29, 2018)

Some kind of odd urge gripped me today and next thing I knew I was on the practice range hitting my irons.

I remember this happened to me once before several years ago.

All very odd but hopefully it will stand me in good stead for my next two days in Dorset.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2018)

Absolutely lashing down when I got to the club but it stopped before we went out.
Distinctly average front 9 and slightly less average on the back - birdies the last to scrape 30 points.
Some truly horrific shots and some truly sublime ones..


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 29, 2018)

Had a knock with the old man thus morning. Played off 18 had 38 points, decided to man up if a 9 iron or less would hit my irons.

Hit some nices ones as well. Had some bad holes but enjoyed myself none the less.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Had a knock with the old man thus morning. Played off 18 had 38 points, decided to man up if a 9 iron or less would hit my irons.

Hit some nices ones as well. Had some bad holes but enjoyed myself none the less.
		
Click to expand...

Good Man.....get out and play!


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Finally after a year of crap golf hanging on to 15, another .1 sees me going up to 16. Gutted. 

I did put a 8i to 18â€ from 168 for a 2 tho. Thereâ€™s always that 1 shot that drags you back


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 29, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			I did put a 8i to 18â€ from 168 for a 2 tho. Thereâ€™s always that 1 shot that drags you back
		
Click to expand...

Massive tailwind  Davey


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 29, 2018)

Bit late to the thread, had a wonderful round on The Old Course Saturday with Jim.


Donâ€™t care what anyone says about the course but my god itâ€™s the best golfing experience out there, 2nd time playing it and the smile was as big as the 1st time.

Yes itâ€™s not the hardest course in St Andrews but what a place to play golf.

Oh how I want to stick an application form in and join.

The Old Course and North Berwick are my favourite places to play this beautiful game.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2018)

I played 13 holes, and was 5 under handicap, so a bit of a turn around from Monday.

But, not really. I just had a better route out of the trees after my drives. Just cannot get off a tee peg with any club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2018)

Played the back nine (harder of the two) and shot 16 feeling like I never hit too many good shots and short game off. Pleased I got it round with that many not playing well


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2018)

Played for my B-team Tuesday Away at Shirley GC. 

Not played it before, very nice on the eye, excellent quick undulating greens. 

Won 8&6 and shot a nett 68 (-4) ðŸ˜Ž

Played Heythrop Park a Crown Plaza resort on Wednesday. 

Course was very challenging off the very back sticks. Couldnâ€™t adjust to the very slow and at times bumpy greens. Struggled to focus on my own game looking for others balls on almost every hole! One to forget. 

Played today for my Coggs away at Olton GC. 

Won 2-up, Course in excellent condition and greens were slick and great to putt on. 

Hit some great long approaches into the greens, made the par5 11th in 2, made birdie and came away with a half! Tough school today with no shots and giving 6 away. 

Still played well under handicap, 4 over gross on the back 9 ðŸ˜Ž

What a difference a day makes! 

In good form for my team event on Saturday.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 30, 2018)

My recent good form deserted me today, for some reason I couldn't keep my head down, so many tops and a meagre 27 points.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played the back nine (harder of the two) and shot 16 feeling like I never hit too many good shots and short game off. Pleased I got it round with that many not playing well
		
Click to expand...

Are you related to Kim Jong Il? 16 shots for 9 holes would give him a run for his money.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2018)

Despite being decidedly average off the tee, my short game and putting were on point today.
+3 going out (19 points) and level par coming back (22 points)
Equals my best round at the Zoo - 76 to a par of 73.
5 bogeys, 2 birdies and the rest pars.
Life is good!


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 31, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Despite being decidedly average off the tee, my short game and putting were on point today.
+3 going out (19 points) and level par coming back (22 points)
Equals my best round at the Zoo - 76 to a par of 73.
5 bogeys, 2 birdies and the rest pars.
Life is good!

Click to expand...

Well played ian


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Well played ian
		
Click to expand...

Why, Thank you, my Man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Despite being decidedly average off the tee, my short game and putting were on point today.
+3 going out (19 points) and level par coming back (22 points)
Equals my best round at the Zoo - 76 to a par of 73.
5 bogeys, 2 birdies and the rest pars.
Life is good!

Click to expand...

Good shooting sir. Did you play in the shadow of your brother who clearly wouldn't have lived with that shooting (or did he have a career day too)


----------



## User 99 (Aug 31, 2018)

86 on Wednesday, 72 today


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good shooting sir. Did you play in the shadow of your brother who clearly wouldn't have lived with that shooting (or did he have a career day too)
		
Click to expand...

He was down Sussex way giving Barney Puttick the shivers.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2018)

Poor Barney


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 31, 2018)

Imurg said:



			He was down Sussex way giving Barney Puttick the shivers.......
		
Click to expand...

I guess Barney has now checked into the local rehab centre, or A and E after sustaining injury after banging his head on the nearest brick wall


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2018)

He may have murdered Fragger coz I haven't heard from him yet....


----------



## DRW (Aug 31, 2018)

Had a fun few days in Scotland on a golfing break with the family and a friend. Stayed near Callander and travelled around a bit, played :-

Loch Lomond  Golf Club - Just wow, did I say wow, what a setting and the space the course has got. Ouch on price but was for a H4H charity, so happy really.

Callander - From the silly expensive to the silly cheap on a Â£10 twilight deal. Pretty short course, but some lovely holes, friendly and nice views.

The other day was up at 5am for a 3.5 hour drive(each way) to Machrihanish area. The drive to there from near Callander, was simply breathtaking, lochs, sea, islands, hills, just everything and played. Got back at just before midnight with a diversion, pooped :-

Played Machrihanish Golf Club on a H4H voucher, really quiet and no one in front or behind for many holes. Really liked this course and would like to play their more often. The first dozen holes are really great. Clubhouse(nice views and food) and pro shop were really friendly and probably has the largest selection of ladies clothes seen in a pro shop. Ouch

In afternoon played Machrihanish Dunes golf club on twilight rate of Â£39, friendly and even walked us to the 1st tee. Gee whizz that course is some walk, reckon it was easily over 8000 yards to walk straight, so I probably walked 10000 Some interesting holes, but to many blind shots for my liking and marker posts not in the right places on some depending on the tee being played.

Had to come home a day early so didn't get to play Gleneagles and Silloth(and didn't get lucky on the old course ballot), oh well next year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2018)

Lovely sunny and warm morning, and soon to head off to club to play in 1st Round of Club Championship.  Not a lot of chance of me winning it - but maybe a chance of a 'place' in the handicap competition run in parallel.  First though I've got to make the cut for tomorrow's 2nd round (top 60 plus ties) - and that isn't going to be that easy out of a field of 160+.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 1, 2018)

Had two days at *The Dorset Country Club* and really enjoyed it. Four of us went on a recce as our big group of 24 are going there next May. We had two great days matchplay better ball were me and regular PP lost on Thursday and won Friday.

We were made very welcome by the staff and enjoyed two beautiful days weather-wise. We had booked a cabin / house which was absolutely brilliant, so much so that we're changing to these from the 'hotel block' we'd booked for next year, as although we didn't see those rooms overall it looked more like a Premier Inn / Travel Lodge standard oblong block.

Course was not too long, pretty flat with some very nice holes and well presented and although it won't make GM's Top 100, it was ideal for what we want next year. We're a group of mixed ability golfers (HCs 8-26) some of us golf crazy but others more social.

Food we had was excellent and bar prices in line with what you'd expect (darn sarf) Â£4.70 for a pint of premium lager.

For the money I would happily recommend this as a venue for any social golfing group. For hardened golf nuts wanting a top-notch amazing course then perhaps not so much so.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2018)

Had a shocker. Again. Just cannot hit my, or any, driver. Medal tomorrow. Going to remove temptation and leave the big stick in the car.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Lovely sunny and warm morning, and soon to head off to club to play in 1st Round of Club Championship.  Not a lot of chance of me winning it - but maybe a chance of a 'place' in the handicap competition run in parallel.  First though I've got to make the cut for tomorrow's 2nd round (top 60 plus ties) - and that isn't going to be that easy out of a field of 160+.
		
Click to expand...

Well that was a pleasant surprise.  What a stunning afternoon to play golf and to be as fortunate as I am to be a member of a lovely golf club.   3 under handicap and - I think - best competitive round of the year - and in 1st Round of Club Champs as well.  Scoring was pretty high all round as greens were fast and, consensus I was hearing was, as good as they have been in memory of most members.  So with our greens being small I hear a lot of players were putting off the greens - very easy done - and at times ending up 20--30yds from the putting surface.  

Anyway - I make top 60 and qualify for tomorrow - 4th equal gross and 2nd nett.  Onwards an upwards tomorrow. Will be out in 3rd last group. We will see.


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

Played in a team event yesterday for the Captains Charity Day. 

I donâ€™t normally get involved in these, they are always in the afternoon and Iâ€™m a morning person who likes to get up and get out on the course. 

Anyway, a good spread of handicaps and playing off 90% the format was best 2 from 4. 

We were ticking along nicely believing that at least 90 points would be needed as a minimum to get in the fame. We were comfortably putting the 6 points and the odd 7 points on the card, but then we had a horror 3 back to back holes! 

We all had shots on the 11th and came away with only 4, then only 1 of us completed the 12th for 2 points then a silly 3 points on the 13th, so we thought that was that, dropping at least 9 potential points over 3 holes. 

We rallied and put back on a good batch of 6 pointers and finished with 88 points. 

We were drinking on the balcony analysing our round believing we would be in the middle of field at best, then the Captains stood up to announce the winners; in fourth place with 88 points 

Well we didnâ€™t see that coming, and with the winners on 92 points, it really was a case of what could have been. 

Really getting my drives away now with my newer shallower swing, couple that with my confident wedge play and putting, and Iâ€™m hopeful of still a couple of cuts coming in the next 2 monthly medals.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Another .1 for me yesterday. Nuff said.


----------



## Yant (Sep 2, 2018)

Played in our Autumn Cup yesterday. 36 hole comp. a scratch comp and also a nett comp. I shot 72, 72 gross to win the nett and go into a playoff for the scratch (lost in playoff).

V tired today. 40 holes is a lot.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 2, 2018)

36 points round Gleneagles PGA today. First time playing there, really enjoyed it, good weather. Hopefully go back again one day.


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 2, 2018)

Last few weeks Iâ€™ve been struggling, so booked a lesson for the Wednesday coming and had a chat over email with the pro.  He told me to go back through our lesson notes and see if anything stood out. 
Had a quick practise on Thursday and was doing a drill heâ€™d given me. 

Anyway, went out today and shot a best ever gross 76 for 44 points.  Itâ€™s in a pairs combined stableford so wonâ€™t get a cut but it obviously worked. Beat my best by 5 shots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2018)

Played club match. My partner off 6 and I got paired with a 13 and 16 handicapper. Two whippersnappers and writing on the wall from the second when the 16 handicapper hit it as far as our single figure guys on the par 5 second and then stuck an iron onto the green for two (net 1). I was one under handicap with my own ball on the front 9 and we were two down. The 13 handicapper parred the 12th for net birdie (my putt for a half did a full 180) and then they birdied the tough 14th for net eagle. Got done 4&3 but I played reasonably well overall and we were beaten on the day by two better players. They definitely played under their handicaps and so have some great potential to get lower. At least we won the match 4-2


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2018)

Monthly Medal and one of those "what could have been" days. 
I parred the first two then had a double on the third but then parred the next 8 holes to be 2 over after 11, an awful fat on the shortest hole 12th but I recovered for a B and was still hanging in there come the short par four 16th, an okay drive saw me 50 yards from the green but in an old divot, not a deep one but it got in my head and I quit on the shot leaving it short of the bunker, duffed the next one in and I won't bore you with a tale of my short game woes but I ended up being relieved to come off with a 9.....
Finished on 84 gross nett 71, 1 under par. 
As some consolation I should still get a cut and be back down to 12.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 2, 2018)

First day out @ Conwy for 6+ months.

Ideal weather with a decent breeze, pure greens and stunning surroundings. 

It's been too long.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sneaked a 3/2 win today in the Titleist singles match play. Next match is away at Ferndown so one to look forward to. 2 good rounds and I could be on my way to Portugal.


----------



## Junior (Sep 2, 2018)

I was sat on 5.5 handicap and birdied 18 yesterday to finish 1 under nett.  Finally I thought Iâ€™d achieve Cat 1 status only for css to come and kick me in the nuts.  I canâ€™t remember it ever going down.......until yesterday grrrrrrrrrrr.

Anyhow, it would have been short lived as I had an utter pants 82 gross today in a final Iâ€™d qualified for.


----------



## Curls (Sep 2, 2018)

Junior said:



			I was sat on 5.5 handicap and birdied 18 yesterday to finish 1 under nett.  Finally I thought Iâ€™d achieve Cat 1 status only for css to come and kick me in the nuts.  I canâ€™t remember it ever going down.......until yesterday grrrrrrrrrrr.

Anyhow, it would have been short lived as I had an utter pants 82 gross today in a final Iâ€™d qualified for.
		
Click to expand...

Sickener! But you must have played a lot of good golf to get you on the cusp so kill it next time and hit Cat 1 with a bang! 


Played today, good news was scrambling was excellent, bad news was I was scrambling almost every hole. You can't keep that up for 18. Managed it for 16 all the same! Oh well, not played in two weeks so whatever. Rest weekend next then 3 weekends to define the season. I'll be disgusted if I'm not hanging up my winter boots off 8 (and I reckon 7 is doable).


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 2, 2018)

Just back from 3 days at Donnington Valley, scored 38,32 and then another 38 points to take 2 of the 3 days as well as take the nett trophy for the weekend with a full score of 212 which was 1 under handicap. One blob offer the three days which Iâ€™m most chuffed with as I scrambled well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2018)

Saturday pants and 0.1back  managed to 3 putt numerous times and even chucked in a 4 putt one a par 3 

Sunday much better but still managed to chuck away some very good drives. 

0.1 away from an 11 hcp. My Â£20bet for single figures is looking like a lost cause.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 2, 2018)

Final game in the County league today. Away match and a win or draw would see us win the league. Our game was pretty tight and we were 1 down going to the last where one of our opponents sank a birdie for them  to win 2 up. The rest of the team didn't fare any better and we lost 6 - 2.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Just back from 3 days at Donnington Valley...
		
Click to expand...

I used to play there quite often. Enjoyable course if you excuse the couple of long walks (forced on it by the bypass), Always looked to be somewhat struggling for investment, but the course didn't seem to suffer (so well managed). Was home to Cambo's old coach, though seemingly a 'base' only. Is the Hotel as good as it looks?


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 3, 2018)

Second ever medal yesterday. Shot a 98 in the first one, shot 94 yesterday 

Just couldn't get anything going, had numerous 3 off the tee, and even a 5 off the tee but I did finish par, par to give me some positives.


----------



## drewster (Sep 3, 2018)

Elsham Open yesterday. 82 gross , nett 70 for a 0.4 cut. 2 penalty drops cost me the whole thing but pleased to have my first cut since early June last year.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I used to play there quite often. Enjoyable course if you excuse the couple of long walks (forced on it by the bypass), Always looked to be somewhat struggling for investment, but the course didn't seem to suffer (so well managed). Was home to Cambo's old coach, though seemingly a 'base' only. Is the Hotel as good as it looks?
		
Click to expand...

The staff at the hotel were all helpful, and the food was superb if you like small and fancy.....
The rooms we're imo a little dated, not quite old and cozy, not quite modern enough either.

The course help up pretty well considering the heat although the greens had just been treated so were a bit of a lottery. Not sure i'd rush back, but was good enough for the 12 of us.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 3, 2018)

played with a couple of you guys on Sat, big hitters and both plus handicaps. Didn't disgrace myself shot 71 gross. perfect conditions for golf, 10 MPH westerly and greens fast. round in under 3 hours as a 3 ball and would have been quicker had the 4 ball that shouldn't have been out before 9AM had;nt held us up the last couple of holes.

Sunday bounce game with a mate at Tain, buoyed by how i played on Sat, was confident of a win despite giving away 8 shots  esp after my opening drive... but downhill from there found myself 7 down after 11, won the next 5 holes and on 210 yard  17th into a 4 club wind, stuck my tee shot onto the middle of the green, 10ft from the flag. My mate had to take driver but duffed it short of the burn, the holed his 2nd shot and secured the win .


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2018)

Entered September medal on Saturday. Round was exactly the same as my last 3 or 4 rounds - played well but 2 or 3 crap holes ruining the card. Ended up with a 92, net 72, four over handicap. Included a 9 on the 2nd two double bogeys on par 3s, which I find frustrating as I usually do well on the par 3s. Haven't seen the results yet, so not sure if I'll get a 0.1 or not.


----------



## Jasonr (Sep 3, 2018)

Finally pulled a decent round together unfortunately it was in a roll up rather than a comp. 

Played a great front nine with 22 points including a blob but had a less impressive back 9 with two holes in succession blobbed. I managed to scramble 16 points for 38 overall.

Someone beat me to the pot but to be honest having single digit handicappers saying I was playing really well meant more.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2018)

Played nine after work. The Jamega tour is in town. The greens have been ironed and cut and running just over 11 and in great condition. Sadly I've hurt my back and so started well enough and then it starting hurting after six and I struggled in. Rest ahead of 36 holes medal on Sunday


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2018)

My afternoon of work collapsed on its backside so I found myself at a loose end. Fragger and CVG both busy so a solo trip to the Zoo was in order.
Mondays are very quiet up there so barely anyone on the course at 12.30.
I think to say that my driving was working is a bit of an understatement....played many holes from waaaay further down the fairways than ever before.
In fact the whole game was working.
Didn't keep a score as I hit a few others if a dodgy shot happened..
But I reckon I'd have beaten last week's score of 76 by a couple.
Most encouraging


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played nine after work. The Jamega tour is in town. The greens have been ironed and cut and running just over 11 and in great condition. Sadly I've hurt my back and so started well enough and then it starting hurting after six and I struggled in. Rest ahead of 36 holes medal on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Hope the back recovers quickly!
Got my first cut this year at last! Won the Seniors Medal with a gross 90 - net 68 and that was with a horrible 9 on our par 5 second.
Parred our par 5 11th signature hole which doesn't happen very often. Out in 49 and back in a very pleasing 41.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 3, 2018)

Was +5 after three holes and about to quit.   Finished +1.    Unreal turn-around.   Stupid damn game.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 3, 2018)

Played our 4somes semi final this evening. We were one down with 2 to play and our opponents went OOB from the tee, I only had to get the ball into play to win the hole but also went OOB and the hole was eventually halved. We won the last to take it down 19 but by this time it was almost 8.15pm and not far off being unplayable. I had a 3 footer to keep the match going but hit the ground with the putter and pulled it wide.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 3, 2018)

I played in a team open at Werneth, a new course to me, today. Its an interesting course, there is a wide ravine that runs through the middle of the course, it is 30 or more yards wide in places and affects  over half the holes. There are some interesting holes and I think there is benefit in having played it a few times .I went round in about 14 over which wasn't too bad.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 4, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well that was a pleasant surprise.  What a stunning afternoon to play golf and to be as fortunate as I am to be a member of a lovely golf club.   3 under handicap and - I think - best competitive round of the year - and in 1st Round of Club Champs as well.  Scoring was pretty high all round as greens were fast and, consensus I was hearing was, as good as they have been in memory of most members.  So with our greens being small I hear a lot of players were putting off the greens - very easy done - and at times ending up 20--30yds from the putting surface.

Anyway - I make top 60 and qualify for tomorrow - 4th equal gross and 2nd nett.  Onwards an upwards tomorrow. Will be out in 3rd last group. We will see. 

Click to expand...

Well - Sunday went how I had expected Saturday to go.  A terrible score - but given that I have been battling the sh**ks all year - the fact that I did not do one either Saturday or Sunday is major plus ++ for me.

In truth I went into Sunday with my expectations too low - indeed a self-fulfilling state of mind.  Just thinking I'd be OK keeping Sunday in the buffer did lead me to careless and sloppy thinking and shots.  Lesson Learned.

But hey.  No s***ks and cut to 8.0.  And despite the difficulties and swing rebuild of this summer, that is 0.3 better than I was this exact time last year.  That I effectively got to 7.9 after Saturday - now I haven't been in the '7s' for maybe 25yrs.  Life in the old dog yet.  Onwards and Upwards (or rather downwards)


----------



## DCB (Sep 4, 2018)

Had a day out with three friends on Monday playing at Gleneagles over the Centenary Course. It was a bit wet to start with but the day cleared up as the morning went on. This however left a thin wet film over all the fairways and some really wet rough  A really tough course and even off the green tees I found this a real challenge with no run on the fairways due to the wet conditions. I hit my shot of the day into the 10th green, hitting the top tier and leaving myself a 20ft uphill putt. Walked off with a 3 but more than happy with that. 17th saw my other highlight, a good tee shot stuck on the apron at the front of the green, a great 8 iron pitch up the green to within 3ft helped me to a solid part. A great course, but, a really tough course. So happy to have had the chance to play it, and so happy to walk off with 18 points on a really hard day  A very happy boy , absolutely knackered after it, but, a course I never thought I'd be able to play just not so long ago


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2018)

Played last night, one of the best rounds Iâ€™ve played, my driving was excellent, I just widened my stance a bit and was getting 20/30 yards extra.
Got 2 birdies as well, still not happy with my irons and alignment issues, going to get a lesson when I come back from work and hopefully it will all come together.........


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 4, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Played last night, one of the best rounds Iâ€™ve played, my driving was excellent, I just widened my stance a bit and was getting 20/30 yards extra.
Got 2 birdies as well, still not happy with my irons and alignment issues, going to get a lesson when I come back from work and hopefully it will all come together.........
		
Click to expand...

how was your Putting on those greens


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			how was your Putting on those greens

Click to expand...

Not bad to be fair, they were slow so I find it easier!!
Need to see Martin when I get home, My iron play is all over the place, Iâ€™ll never get my handicap down if I canâ€™t get some consistency with it.
You must of played this morning? Cracking day for it.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 4, 2018)

no up trying a putter, went on the putting green only to be met with it being full of holes. all the old boys and the club sec moaning about them while i was there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

No golf tonight as the back is still too sore but thought putting couldn't hurt. Wrong. On the plus side I saw an unguarded electric trolley trundle serenely towards the pond on 18 while sitting on the patio. We called to the middle aged chap unaware of the impending dunking. After wasted seconds looking blankly at us and then at the trolley, charged towards it. Sadly those wasted seconds were costly and it dropped in. He got both out OK and hopefully no long term issues. Cheered me up (selfishly I know) from the pain. The 36 hole Masters not looking good tough. Tempted to try and get it round the first 18 and see how bad the pain and the score is and then make a decision


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 4, 2018)

Had to wear trousers. It was cold


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2018)

My last A-team match at Olton Golf Club yesterday. 

I stole the the first hole after holing out from the right green side bunker but then we went 4 down after 6 holes even though I was 2 under! 

It was then up & down where pars were just being cancelled out from some excellent scrambling and dovetailing from our opposition. 

We were still 4 down after 13 and with them getting 2 shots now within the next 3 holes, things looked ominous. 

My partner then won the 14th & 15th which seemed to rally us both and unsettle them, i think theyâ€™d thought the job was done. 

I nailed a great regulation par along with my partner on the tough 16th where we were giving another shot away so that was a huge win and the momentum shifted and was clearly with ourselves as we went on to win the 17th and be all square going down 18. 

I leaked my drive slightly right but my partner nailed a huge arrow straight drive splitting the fairway. With him safe [I thought] I chipped a long low shot leaving me 220 to the pin with my partner just needing to chip down to the ditch then chip onto the green, but, he then had 2 shanks putting himself on the neighbouring fairway then into the rough in front of the 1st tee! 

I kept to my plan of playing a wedge down to towards the ditch to leave me 100yds to the pin, which I purposely played short to leave me an uphill putt. 

One of the opposition was out of the hole but the other chipped long and high leaving a tricky downhill putt for par. 

He missed the putt leaving himself a tricky 5 footer across a steep sloping green. 

I suddenly found myself with a match winning putt from around 15ft uphill with a slight left to right break. Pace was going to be everything............I struck it clean and positive and it just came in a bit late settling 2 inches past the hole for a bogey 6. 

Everything was now on the opposition who needed his put to half the match, which he did. 

What a great match to finish the campaign on, my partner and I battled to the end to get the only result for the team on the day and I kept my unbeaten record for the season ðŸ˜Ž

off to Hollinwell today to play in their AM AM ðŸŒï¸ â›³ï¸


----------



## Lump (Sep 5, 2018)

Played Aphrodite Hills on Sunday. Was 42* and hottest Iâ€™ve ever played golf in. Then played Elea yesterday in 36* heat, this time walking. Back at Aphrodite Hills today but itâ€™s only 34* today thankfully!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Had to wear trousers. It was cold
		
Click to expand...


where were you playing Iceland????

shorts here today, even had to take my jumper off one the 2nd tee 19/20 id imagine


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 5, 2018)

County match today, the little minnows Dorset against the might of Surrey. I was out last and word came back to me via our captain that it was getting very tight and likely to come down to my game. I was 2 down with 4 play and won 15 and 16 to square the match then halved 17. At this point we were 5 matches to 4 down so I needed to win my game to get us a half. Par 3 to finish, I had the honour and hit a 7 iron to 4 ft and rolled the putt in for the win with everyone from both teams stood at the side of the green watching. That to me is what golf is all about.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			County match today, the little minnows Dorset against the might of Surrey. I was out last and word came back to me via our captain that it was getting very tight and likely to come down to my game. *I was 2 down with 4 play *and won 15 and 16 to square the match then halved 17. At this point we were 5 matches to 4 down so I needed to win my game to get us a half. Par 3 to finish, I had the honour and hit a 7 iron to 4 ft and rolled the putt in for the win with everyone from both teams stood at the side of the green watching. That to me is what golf is all about.
		
Click to expand...

What sort of golf do you play Gordon may I ask. Must be friendly ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 5, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			What sort of golf do you play Gordon may I ask. Must be friendly ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

This was county seniors, we are in the SE league along with Kent, Sussex, Surrey and Hampshire. 10 singles matches off scratch, all extremely competitive! I think the Surrey guys are all off scratch or better. Sussex have a +4 in their team! I was 2 under for the last 4


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			This was county seniors, we are in the SE league along with Kent, Sussex, Surrey and Hampshire. 10 singles matches off scratch, all extremely competitive! I think the Surrey guys are all off scratch or better. Sussex have a +4 in their team! I was 2 under for the last 4  

Click to expand...

Do you have a lot of 4 play out on the courseðŸ¤£


----------



## louise_a (Sep 5, 2018)

My good form continued in a team open at Pleasington today. I was 6 over after 14 and that included a couple of 3 putts, I dropped a few over the last 4 holes but that was mostly due to getting bad bounces. I only have 3 qualifiers left this season so hopefully I can keep up the good play and maybe chip a little more off my handicap.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2018)

Got a bloody nose [or 2] at Hollinwell (Notts) yesterday in their AM AM.

Bogied the first 2 holes even though I was scrambling from the rough but net pars as had shots on them both, but then I had a horror of a few [13] holes!

My driving was atrocious, I was dragging everything left, sometimes even scooping it high left, it was a real battle and it was really affecting me and other than those 2 first holes, I don't think I figured on the card [best 2 from 4] for the rest of the front 9!

Start of the back 9 wasn't much better, but then a decent bogie (if there's such a thing) on the index 2 (12th) but then lost a ball on the par 3 13th hole!!

But then from absolutely nowhere I started to get my drives away and made 3 pars from the next 4 holes and was unlucky not to par the 18th.

I actually accumulated more points on the last 5 holes than I did over the 13 holes prior!

It really was one of those days to forget, especially as I'd been playing so well of late at home and away on my travels, but what an absolute stinker, I was suitably embarrassed!

Not sure if I've played too much lately or what it was, but I didn't like that feeling, so I'm resting now for 2 days as I've got a medal on Saturday and yesterday brought me back down to earth with a bump.

Great course though, shame the greens had been tinned recently, they were very slow and bumpy, but looking past that, it was a nice course with some very tight and tricky drives and approach shots, especially off the whites. 

Just under 7,000 yards, I think I added another 1000 as my calves are solid today and I experienced cramp in the night in my calves a couple of times!

Need to go back there and put the record straight...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

It was purgatory, it is the most miserable I have been on a course since I started playing. My whole game was Rammel. My first drive I nearly missed the ball. Went over on my ankle again and it was the nearest I have been to walking off a course. The flippin rain was not helping.
Not a good day at all.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 6, 2018)

Seniors Open at Coxmoor and yes as Tashy said the rain up his way was rank . 8 points after 3 holes courtesy of eagling the 3rd but then double blob and out in 14 points. Rallied on the back in the worst or the rank and had 19 for 33 , happy with that off the Whites only second time of playing. Very good greens with hard to judge borrows.
Gorgeous Chicken and Leek pie afterwards ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2018)

It's a qualifier tomorrow.
I devised a cunning plan.
Play this afternoon, get rid of all the bad shots, bad luck, bounces and lies so that we burn up the course tomorrow.

Well, part 1 has been a complete success!!
lets see if part 2 co es to fruition.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It's a qualifier tomorrow.
I devised a cunning plan.
Play this afternoon, get rid of all the bad shots, bad luck, bounces and lies so that we burn up the course tomorrow.

Well, part 1 has been a complete success!!
lets see if part 2 co es to fruition.
		
Click to expand...

And part two was.......

100%



Failure...
Jeez we were all bad today.
A day to get off the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			And part two was.......

100%



Failure...
Jeez we were all bad today.
A day to get off the course.
		
Click to expand...

How bad was bad?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 7, 2018)

Hit it really well today and my new â€˜driver moveâ€™ to start the stroke by hovering the club off the ground rather than it touching seems to be giving me a much better strike and more distance.

Irons went better than usual and last weekâ€™s hollow tining on the greens recovering.

Pleased that my formâ€™s holding up and my best session in many years continues.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How bad was bad?
		
Click to expand...

Well, of I hadn't extracted my digit on the back 9 I'd have been on for a point a hole!
Quite disconcerting when you reach the turn needing 25 points to make buffer......only missed it by 9. Fragger missed by 5 and CVG was even worse than me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Well, of I hadn't extracted my digit on the back 9 I'd have been on for a point a hole!
Quite disconcerting when you reach the turn needing 25 points to make buffer......only missed it by 9. Fragger missed by 5 and CVG was even worse than me.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a round about way of saying you got be by Frag?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that a round about way of saying you got be by Frag?
		
Click to expand...

More "I lost" rather than "he won". He played slightly less crap...

Here's the thing though...I won Division 1ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 8, 2018)

Imurg said:



			More "I lost" rather than "he won". He played slightly less crap...

Here's the thing though...I won Division 1ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Erm.......well played Ian?!?!?!    ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2018)

RNLI Ind Stab today, 35pts and the heavens opened on 17, absolutely soaked. Still good fun though.


----------



## brendy (Sep 8, 2018)

Shot 77 for net 69 (par 71) in back stick monthly medal, still cost myself 4 shots when trying to play safe on 3 holes for gawds sake. Got a 2 though and a cut should see me back to 7.x's.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 8, 2018)

Got soaked this morning ,comp cancelled after 7 holes greens flooded.


----------



## turkish (Sep 8, 2018)

Played in 2nd round of a 2 leg tourney and shot 81 for a 66... was leading 1st leg with a 65 so unless someone comes in with a crazy score should win the overall.

After moaning about playing rubbish last 5 rounds have been 82, 81, 100, 78 and 81 off 15 so feel Iâ€™m going in right direction


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2018)

39 points in the roll up. Played rather tidily apart from the third hole which I mucked up in grand style. 36 medal event tomorrow and hoping I haven't peaked


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 8, 2018)

Quad match and play in pairs, shot 71 and we had 41 points. Shamefully on our home course we came last as a team !!


----------



## paulw4701 (Sep 9, 2018)

Played in a medal this morning at swinley forest shot net 69 and still only 4th great conditions out there for scoring, greens are the best I've seen all year


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Won our scratch KO final this morningðŸ˜. I really wanted to win this this year, as last year I had to pull out at the semi-final stage due to my lymphoma diagnosis. Probably the best golf Iâ€™ve played this year too as I was two under when it finished on the 14th green.


----------



## Crow (Sep 9, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Won our scratch KO final this morningðŸ˜. I really wanted to win this this year, as last year I had to pull out at the semi-final stage due to my lymphoma diagnosis. Probably the best golf Iâ€™ve played this year too as I was two under when it finished on the 14th green.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!   Sounds like a convincing win.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2018)

Had a nice roll-up knock yesterday - 36pts off comp tees - could even easily have been one or two more - but 36 is just grand.  Still had to hand over the money in our groups 4BBB match as one of our opponents - off 12 - knocked it round in 6 over for a tidy.

But good to be playing well to my 8 h/cap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			It was purgatory, it is the most miserable I have been on a course since I started playing. My whole game was Rammel. My first drive I nearly missed the ball. Went over on my ankle again and it was the nearest I have been to walking off a course. The flippin rain was not helping.
Not a good day at all.
		
Click to expand...

There are days like these but there will be better days - and the feelings of misery will pass - have faith


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 9, 2018)

Somehow got a dry round in a 3 hour window during the deluge.

Played some decent stuff, putting is getting back to scratch. 

Unfortunately still tending to throw a few howlers due to rustiness. None more so than NRing on 15 after a stupid decision to go look for my 1st ball and finding it. Five left handed slashes later / zero ball contact and it was a sheepish walk to catch up my pp's !!


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Crow said:



			Brilliant!   Sounds like a convincing win.
		
Click to expand...

5/4 so was well chuffed.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 9, 2018)

I played in a Blackpool Supporters Trust Charity golf day at Lytham Green Drive today, I was fortunate enough to play with a Blackpool FC legend Tony Green, a really lovely chap with lots of entertaining stories.
I played well but couldn't buy a putt so 33 points was a decent return, The runaway winner by 10 points was a guy off 18 who scored 44 points!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 10, 2018)

Played at Brough golf club yesterday near Hull.

Very nice course and a good layout, Â£25 for a afternoon was good, the downside I was giving odvan 5 shots and after hitting 2 fantastic shots on the last hole I 3 putted to let him win by a point 

Â£10 down the drain!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hickory match against a load of Swedish guys who are over for the Scottish Hickory Championship at Monifieth. 

played quite well, esp putting, holed a few good 15fters for par and a couple of birdies as well. 

nice guys and have an invite over there for there hickory club champs, game played in great sprite and it was nice to win.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2018)

Played in our Masters event, 36 holes medal open to competition winners. I had a net 75 in the morning and was only 5 off the lead. Played our third and aggravated my back muscle problem. Struggled round and to get through the ball at times but kept going. Was better for a few holes when the anti-inflammatories kicked in. However the pace of play didn't help. Nealry 5 hours for the first round and waiting behind a group who had lost at least two holes. Same group held the course up again PM and another 4 1/2 round. The marshall warned them and I think the handicap secretary did but totally unacceptable and on the verge of making an official complaint. One of the group is now becoming a serial offender, including club matches to the point where the opposition are mentioning it, which feasibly could lead to them pulling the fixtures


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2018)

Finally used my H4H auction win from a year or so back to play at Enville on the Highgate course with Bigfoot who was a great host, thanks again Mark.
The course was superb with one great looking hole after another and you had to think your way around which is the type of course I like.

Play wise I was 2 over handicap on the front nine but a poor back nine, especially the last couple of holes, saw me at 92 gross 80 nett and 8 over handicap.
It wasn't all about the score though, the course and clubhouse were exceptional and if I lived nearer I'd be seriously looking at membership.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 10, 2018)

Crow said:



			Finally used my H4H auction win from a year or so back to play at Enville on the Highgate course with Bigfoot who was a great host, thanks again Mark.
The course was superb with one great looking hole after another and you had to think your way around which is the type of course I like.

Play wise I was 2 over handicap on the front nine but a poor back nine, especially the last couple of holes, saw me at 92 gross 80 nett and 8 over handicap.
It wasn't all about the score though, the course and clubhouse were exceptional and if I lived nearer I'd be seriously looking at membership.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s fantastic isnâ€™t it Nick

We played both courses in a day and itâ€™s a very underrated venue.


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Itâ€™s fantastic isnâ€™t it Nick

We played both courses in a day and itâ€™s a very underrated venue.
		
Click to expand...

I loved it Glyn, but I think I'd have struggled to do two rounds today as I've just finished 6 consecutive days of golf, the legs were feeling it towards the end!

(PS I've just sent the West Hill balance and the Sunningdale deposit via paypal)


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Itâ€™s fantastic isnâ€™t it Nick

We played both courses in a day and itâ€™s a very underrated venue.
		
Click to expand...

 and the good news is Mark has offered up a three ball again for this years Help for Heroes.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2018)

Played as a last minute replacement in our Captain/Pro 4bbb match yesterday afternoon and probably played, tee to green, my best of the season. My iron play has been ok recently but I hit more greens than normal and felt really good, shame that on the day after the club Open they decided to slit the greens which made putting for everyone a lottery. Anyway, I think the Pro went round 4 over and we lost on the 18th


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

Was my birthday over the weekend, so I wanted to play somewhere I hadn't played before. Despite the mixed reviews I've seen I decided to give Stockley Park a go - in a four ball it was only Â£25 so not too bad. The first hole is crap, but the rest of it was decent I thought. Not too difficult to plot your way round, but had some tricky slopes on the greens. There was a strange issue on the 17th tee though, where all the sprinklers were on on the tee, so we had to run over and hit our shots, perfectly timed in between the sprinkler arcs. That was a first...

Anyway, despite playing the first five holes uselessly, I then played unbelievably after that and ended up shooting my joint best ever score of 83. That's 12 over par, and I'd already dropped 8 shots in those first five holes, so from the 6th to the 18th I managed 8 pars, 1 birdie, 3 bogeys and 1 double. The birdied hole was the 17th so maybe the sprinklers helped! Haha. From the 6th to the 12th I parred 6 out of the 7 holes, by far the most consistent stretch of holes I've ever played. So a lot to be positive about.


Then yesterday I had a day off, played 9 holes in the afternoon and was utter rubbish, ruining all that good feeling I'd created on Saturday. Oh well.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2018)

After last weeks purgatory round I was not looking forward to today one bit, after starting with a couple of one pointers it looked like deva Vue again. Don't know why but I thought to myself just relax. After nine holes I had 16 points in the bag. Finished in buffer zone with a blob mid point.
Blobbed the 10th and then scored another 19 points on the next 7 holes with a blob on the 18th. Played well and I don't know where that came from but Tashyboy is a happy man today.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 13, 2018)

2nd in the comp yesterday at Houghwood with 35pts. Didnâ€™t think Iâ€™d have any chance as good golfing conditions.

Funny day, 7 pars, irons a decent standard, holed a few putts.  

Yet blobbed si 16, 17 and 18!! 3 putted a fair few. Driver is still off.

Hc lowest exact its ever been


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2018)

Nine holes after work. Garbage. So out of sync and nothing felt right. Putted well though


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2018)

Supplementary today......
Very solid back 9 of 18 points but simply not good enough on the front.
Only 14 including a blob on the first. Blocked the drive 15 yards off line under a tree, penalty drop, restricted backswing etc etc.. Oh to be 50 yards offline, like someone who shall remain nameless, to leave a clear shot back to the fairway.......but, like the Murphy's, I'm not bitter...
So, 0.1 back so level 8 handicap although the card probably won't be processed for a couple of weeks if previous timescales are continued.
Pleased with the back 9 though.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 13, 2018)

Yesterday I played at Longridge, a new course to me, very interesting, so high up on the end of the Fell, with almost 360 degree views, fortunately it was a lovely day as I cant see it being much fun when its raining and blowing, its the first high ground from the Irish Sea so very exposed. Also I believe subject to being very misty so probably unplayable more often than most.
I di enjoy it although some of the greens had slopes I just coudn't read, despite being on a hill apart from the first two and last two holes its fairy flat. 1 and 17 are steeply downhill and 2 and 18 steeply uphill, in fact the 18th although only 290yds from the red tee is a par 5 for ladies andit needs to be as I hit 2 goodshots and was still 50 yards form the green.


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2018)

Played the last of this year's friendly 9 hole medal comps this evening in which I've been scoring something rotten the last month or so, so I thought I'd just take out a half set that I've only hit a couple of times and even then not for over a year.

The clubs are Greenway which from previous research were best guessed as being produced for Dick Greenway, club professional at Royal Colombo Golf Club, Sri Lanka. see link below:
https://www.top100go...e/royal-colombo

Anyway, I took out 6 clubs (3 wood, 3, 5, 7, wedge and putter) in a pencil bag that has two tiny pockets, one I could just about squeeze in some tees and a pitch mark fork, the other held up to four balls! The clubs are too short for me and the grips are thinner than I usually play, but what is this custom fitting malarkey anyway? Had no GPS either.

I just played within myself and managed to score a 2 over gross 37 and win the comp, the putter was the star and I holed a few 6 to 12 footers plus one 25 footer. Only 20 odd in the comp but a win's a win.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2018)

had a game last night. well  the fairway being rock hard and running for miles is well and truly over. rained a bit the last few nights and all the bare patches where the grass as died back are now like sponge. GK have slit and seeded many, course was playing really long, the ball went nowhere. Saturdays medal is going to be fun

whole of the 13th Fairway has been hollow tinned , better off in the rough on that one


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice better ball match where I played well but we were 3 down after 3. Nip and tuck after that but we never reeled them in.

Highlight though was on the 17th were my brother made an ace. 

So losing the match money made up for by him buying all the beers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2018)

First off in the comp this morning, perfect conditions and a very pleasing nett 67 which should see me cut and possibly into 9.something for the first time 
Ideal conditions, let myself down with a double bogey 7 on the Par 5 16th.
But good form continues.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			First off in the comp this morning, perfect conditions and a very pleasing nett 67 which should see me cut and possibly into 9.something for the first time 
Ideal conditions, let myself down with a double bogey 7 on the Par 5 16th.
But good form continues.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Paul. I got to watch one of the best electrical storms I've ever seen, from the safety of the clubhouse.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 15, 2018)

Par comp this morning, +2 result plus a 2. New grips seem to be amazing and my 5wood and AVX ball seem to be optimum spin. Need to review the driver spin though I think itâ€™s a little low, but all weights are set to the high spin position ... so may move it up in loft unless any one has other suggestions, itâ€™s a jpx900.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 15, 2018)

42 points, one bad drive a couple of poor puts, otherwise steady


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Yesterday I played at Longridge, a new course to me, very interesting, so high up on the end of the Fell, with almost 360 degree views, fortunately it was a lovely day as I cant see it being much fun when its raining and blowing, its the first high ground from the Irish Sea so very exposed. Also I believe subject to being very misty so probably unplayable more often than most.
I di enjoy it although some of the greens had slopes I just coudn't read, despite being on a hill apart from the first two and last two holes its fairy flat. 1 and 17 are steeply downhill and 2 and 18 steeply uphill, in fact the 18th although only 290yds from the red tee is a par 5 for ladies andit needs to be as I hit 2 goodshots and was still 50 yards form the green.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I played Longridge I stuck my driver 40 yards over the back of the 17th green ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User 99 (Sep 15, 2018)

Finally back in the mid 70s after a couple howlers, but 5 over thru 7 is not the start I'm looking for  best I've been off the tee all season, but still only managed to hit 1 green in the first 7, 3 missed with a 56 wedge  only hit driver 7 times by my that T-MB 2 iron is going miles.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2018)

Nine holes this afternoon. Course packed as it was ladies captains day so course closed for most the morning. Played shocking. Game drifting into a dark place again after a few months of almost competence


----------



## kevingopher (Sep 16, 2018)

Had a great day at st Mellion yesterday, playing the south west singles final in the Titleist matchplay. My opo was a great host and fantastic company. Nothing in it for 13 holes then birdies on 14 & 15 followed by a wedge to a few for birdie on 16 was enough to get me through to the regional final at Frilford Heath.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 16, 2018)

First round back since knackering my shoulder last month.  Scrambled 34 points so fairly happy short game was shocking and putting hit and miss, but fairly satisfied with my game.  Good news is no ill effects at the moment so hopefully a bit sharper round the greens next week.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2018)

Played Royal Troon today

It was windy ðŸ˜±


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2018)

38 points with 2 blobs at Salobre New Course in Gran Canaria. Really enjoyed it, course is great fun.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 16, 2018)

Turned up for our roll-up this morning and wasn't expecting much as hadn't hit a ball for three weeks.  We played off of the competition tees and in the middle of the round parred six holes out of seven, with eight pars in total by the end of the round.  Probably the best run of holes that I've played.  Maybe I should take bigger gaps between rounds.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2018)

Last medal competition of the year, and i managed 80 gross, nett 68. Should get a small cut. Driving worse than awful, 37 putts, but my irons were sweet. 4 birdie putts from inside six feet, and not one touched the hole.

Hopefully good enough to beat my H4H challengers.


----------



## Crow (Sep 16, 2018)

Well done ðŸ˜¬
Think I've got one qualifier left, depending on the cut off date, so your bet with me looks pretty secure.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2018)

Pleasing 36 holes in the big Sunday roll up with one spectacular blow out on our 13th. Made some unreal up and downs on the front nine and pitching and chipping on point. A world away from yesterdays dross. Rsther happy with my golf today


----------



## Wilson (Sep 16, 2018)

Caversham Heath today, a mix of sublime, average, terrible and atrocious, unfortunately more of the latter than the former.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2018)

Wilson said:



			Caversham Heath today, a mix of sublime, average, terrible and atrocious, unfortunately more of the latter than the former.
		
Click to expand...

Playing there soon. How were the greens?


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2018)

Crow said:



			Well done ðŸ˜¬
Think I've got one qualifier left, depending on the cut off date, so your bet with me looks pretty secure.
		
Click to expand...

I would get no pleasure beating a nice guy like you Nick. Is there a telling porkies emoji ?

Hope you go low if you do get a round in before H4H


----------



## drewster (Sep 17, 2018)

My partner and I won the club's foursomes competition yesterday . We won the final 1 up against a decent pair. Board major too so our names will be etched in history .


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2018)

Got my first Eagle on Saturday, might not seem a big deal to some but getting one has been evading me since time began. 

Solid drive down our 10th, with a decent into breeze going for the green in 2 just wasnâ€™t worth the risk and would have took my Sunday best, and it wasnâ€™t Sunday!  

So an easy 7i up to the twin fairway bunkers leaving me 85yds to pin. 

Nice 3/4 wedge to the front of the green and she rolled perfectly to the hole and dropped. 

#Chuffed


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 17, 2018)

Rye Hill on Friday. Great place to play golf. Some cracking holes, although I would say you have to know the course to score well as some tee shots are blind hit and hopes. Very enjoyable though. Insane 350 meter drive off the first tee. Oh yes I did!!!!!!! Best bit was playing the hole you can see as you drive in. Big valley type hole. Was on the top left after my cracking drive. Massive slice with my 8 iron. A lot of swear word were emitted. Then my ball hit the right side of the fairway near to the green kicked left and bobbled and bounced it's way to within 2 meters of the hole. Laugh? Oh yes indeed I did. Missed the birdie putt though. Wifey played very well in parts again, although blamed me for a four putt on the third, she was on for one. (I was trying to assist in her reading the green and willing her to get it close to get the par). I shut up after that. Best ever total 117 !!! It's getting closer to the 100 mark.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Friendly knock round Ruislip yesterday with a mate. Course empty so we breezed round. Both played about average, 92 & 33 points for me, 89 & 34 points for him. Can't hit a driver to save my life, on the verge of giving it up altogether now. Course was rock hard, just like the middle of summer, which we weren't expected so lost a few shots shooting straight through greens early on. Double bogeys at 2nd, 3rd and 4th thanks to that. Back nine was a bit more satisfactory with some solid bogey golf.

Need to find a driving solution at the range this week, as it's the 'medal winner's final' next Saturday and I don't want to embarrass myself there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			First off in the comp this morning, perfect conditions and a very pleasing nett 67 which should see me cut and possibly into 9.something for the first time 
Ideal conditions, let myself down with a double bogey 7 on the Par 5 16th.
But good form continues.
		
Click to expand...

9.8, so close, but yet so far!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			9.8, so close, but yet so far!

Click to expand...

Protecting your handicap?


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 17, 2018)

75 and 78 in the Club Scratch Final yesterday, Finished second by 4 shots. Proud of my achievement as I was the highest HC to qualify for the final and finished second to the clubs lowest Handicapper. A nice cut down to 10.1 from 11.7 to end the competitive season.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 17, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Playing there soon. How were the greens?
		
Click to expand...

Beautful - firm, fast and smooth, be careful where you leave your 2nd shot.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 17, 2018)

Played Haydock Park tonight with our kid (Junior).  Its a James Braid course.  Was very impressed.  Greens were a bit slow but I thought the shape of the holes and the course was very good.
Anybody else played it?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 17, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Played Haydock Park tonight with our kid (Junior).  Its a James Braid course.  Was very impressed.  Greens were a bit slow but I thought the shape of the holes and the course was very good.
Anybody else played it?
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t played it or heard much about it Karl but Iâ€™ve just had a look at the course flyover and it looks like a very good course.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 18, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			I havenâ€™t played it or heard much about it Karl but Iâ€™ve just had a look at the course flyover and it looks like a very good course.
		
Click to expand...

It was pal.... tight tree lined fairways with lots of quite refined and well manicured bunkers.... lots of quirky dog legs. Only 15 minutes from mine so has got me think By again! Oh and I drained a 12 footer on the last to half the match!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 18, 2018)

Played Beau Desert yesterday, real treat! Lovely course, and shot -1 handicap with an 83 despite 40 putts! Really frustrating as that part of the game had been going well.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 18, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Played Beau Desert yesterday, real treat! Lovely course, and shot -1 handicap with an 83 despite 40 putts! Really frustrating as that part of the game had been going well.
		
Click to expand...

40 putts is good around there on them greens! They are the toughest I have ever putted on!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2018)

Nine holes after work last night. Definitely becoming a race against the clock to finish with enough light. Swung the club horribly in terms of technique but found a way to score. Went on a run of pars from 4-8 and the other holes were all bogeys so +4 gross. Definitely a "no pictures on the card" type of round but even though it was under handicap I'm frustrated at the way I swung it


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2018)

Sneaky midweek stableford, but very windy, and some decent showers meant waterproofs all the way round. Driving slightly better, especially provisionals.  irons pretty good, chipping for me excellent, which just leaves the usual twitching on the greens. 

31 hard earned points. It seems I play better in medals than stablefords Who would have thought it.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 19, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			42 points, one bad drive a couple of poor puts, otherwise steady
		
Click to expand...

update:

winner and 1.2 cut quickly followed by 0.5 for exceptional scoring

down to 15.9 exact


----------



## Anj71 (Sep 21, 2018)

Played 3 days on the trot and shot 78,79,77. Today I went to the range and my swing went to peices. Scared to play the next round now!


----------



## Anj71 (Sep 21, 2018)

Anj71 said:



			Played 3 days on the trot and shot 78,79,77. Today I went to the range and my swing went to peices. Scared to play the next round now!
		
Click to expand...


Including my spelling!!


----------



## Badger (Sep 22, 2018)

38 points in today's stableford for first cut of the year, only 0.7 but from little acorns as they say 

Rain started just as we walked off 18 and hasn't stopped since so thought may have a small chance but just sent that six people managed to better it with 41 winning.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 22, 2018)

Another lesson. Loved it. The lad said my setup looks like Roryâ€™s - poor little bugger is poorly though and has a temperature but Iâ€™m taking it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2018)

A good day. 38 points for a baby cut. Annoyed about not scoring at our 5th which is usually a chance to pick up points but back in 21 points so can't bee too critical. Around in less than four hours despite constant rain


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2018)

Smashing day. Sunny, cold, bit windy. Pp is a smashing bloke and we glided around without being held up once. Some good, some not so good today, partly impacted by the wind chilling me to the bone. Overall happy, particularly with the 18 points on the back nine. I sat smiling in the bar afterwards with a contented smile realising that life was good.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2018)

3rd with 35pts in a Charity Event, nice little trophy plus balls and glove, nice mementoâ€™s and plenty raised for the BHF.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2018)

A first for me; 18 hole  2 man medal play off for a board comp.  Strange being head to head but with a card in your hand; handicaps revert to the ones you had when you teed off in the original round, no conceded putts as you'd normally do, everything holed out and nothing like I'd normally expect in a play off.  Even stranger was if it was tied after 18 holes then it goes to sudden death match play.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			A first for me; 18 hole  2 man medal play off for a board comp.  Strange being head to head but with a card in your hand; handicaps revert to the ones you had when you teed off in the original round, no conceded putts as you'd normally do, everything holed out and nothing like I'd normally expect in a play off.  Even stranger was if it was tied after 18 holes then it goes to sudden death match play. 

Click to expand...

Sounds very strange and can understand how it would be difficult not to revert to typical matchplay mode. How did you get on?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 23, 2018)

1st out at 7-20 this morning, played crap in flat calm conditions.

Putting chronically bad as it has been for the last couple of years.....

Frustrated


----------



## Captainron (Sep 23, 2018)

Had a bash around County Louth this morning in glorious sunshine. Absolutely superb little course which rightly deserves its ranking. Had a worldie too. 76 which was 45 points. Blind squirrel and all that


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 23, 2018)

Playing really nicely at the minute. 5 rounds in a row shooting under my handicap at Salobre in Gran Canaria, 4 rounds this week over 40 points including a 75 gross on the Old Course on Friday. Lesson I had before coming away has really paid off.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 23, 2018)

Final of a knockout comp yesterday, went to 20 holes and victorious in the end.
Emotionally draining but buzzing getting my name on the wall again.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 23, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Final of a knockout comp yesterday, went to 20 holes and victorious in the end.
Emotionally draining but buzzing getting my name on the wall again.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Merv. You were playing very well last time I saw you


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 23, 2018)

1 under nett today, CSS will probably go up 1, so just a buffer today.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Had a bash around County Louth this morning in glorious sunshine. Absolutely superb little course which rightly deserves its ranking. Had a worldie too. 76 which was 45 points. Blind squirrel and all that
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate top shooting. Was there a little room off the tee?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Had a bash around County Louth this morning in glorious sunshine. Absolutely superb little course which rightly deserves its ranking. Had a worldie too. 76 which was 45 points. Blind squirrel and all that
		
Click to expand...

Love that course! How did you get on at that cracking par 3 over the chasm on the back 9? (12th??) And the par 4 after with what is apparently the narrowest fairway in Ireland?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2018)

therod said:



			Well done mate top shooting. Was there a little room off the tee? 

Click to expand...

Seriously Nick it is a tight course! I reckon he must have used putter off every tee


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 23, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Well done Merv. You were playing very well last time I saw you

Click to expand...

Cheers marra, I was red hot a few weeks ago on way down to 8.5 ðŸ‘€
Wanted to get it played then, I'd have had it wrapped up after 16 holes ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 23, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Cheers marra, I was red hot a few weeks ago on way down to 8.5 ðŸ‘€
Wanted to get it played then, I'd have had it wrapped up after 16 holes ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

8.5. You little devil


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2018)

Was due to play a club match against Caversham Heath but it got called off about an hour before we were due to meet. A little annoyed as I was looking forward to it and the forecast for once was right and it brightened up nicely about 1.00. On the plus side I came second in my division yesterday so will get a few quid for the pro shop and came second in the roll up bets so a small pick up there. ALso a 0.6 cut so back to 14 (14.2 which is where I started 2018)


----------



## Junior (Sep 23, 2018)

Won a Texas scramble open at Vicars Cross in Chester today.   We dropped some mega putts, had a chip in and on one hole my mate holed out from 120 yards!!! .  We were a gross 59 (putts it in perspective how good Oliver Fishers round was) and even though we only got 2.5 shots we managed a win.  The bad weather stayed away too!!!!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2018)

Played yesterday in the rain. 76/69 but css went up to 73 (+3) so back to 6. Will be there over the winter now with only 1/2 qualifiers left. Need to learn how to hit my irons now


----------



## Captainron (Sep 23, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Love that course! How did you get on at that cracking par 3 over the chasm on the back 9? (12th??) And the par 4 after with what is apparently the narrowest fairway in Ireland? 

Click to expand...

Par 3â€™s are 5th, 7th, 15th and 17th. Fairways were very generous on the front nine with some amazing undulating greens. Back nine was a bit tighter with more traditional greens which had one large slope on them. I was level gross on the back nine


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Par 3â€™s are 5th, 7th, 15th and 17th. Fairways were very generous on the front nine with some amazing undulating greens. Back nine was a bit tighter with more traditional greens which had one large slope on them. I was level gross on the back nine 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I was getting confused with The Island. Baltray is another cracker though, thoroughly enjoyed that one as well. Good shooting mate


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2018)

3 rounds at Royal Dornoch this weekend, one being a Pro Am. Best i've ever played there on friday, 73 gross in quite windy conditions. doubt ive driven the ball as well around here as this. key though was 1 under for the par 3's, which 2 and 6 can really trip you up. Course was in great condition though one of the members i was playing with was complaining about some of the fairways. Greens were great, pretty quick for here. Pro Am was much harder, it had rained all night and was a good few deg colder than the day before so course playing much longer. did ok , not in the prized but happy with my game again with a 76 gross. Yesterday though was a round too far, played good on the front, but couple with my borrowed trolley battery going flat at the 8th and having to push the thing the whole of the back 9, gave up after that

I have worked something out though, after playing the course now a fair bit, i think its quite an easier driving course than Nairn and pretty much all or most of the trouble is at the green


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

Entered the Medal Winners Cup on Saturday. Very poor front nine, too many stupid mistakes so I was out of it by half way. Back nine was decent, very consistent in the end - finished with 7 straight bogeys. Ended up with 95, net 75 so 7 over handicap, and got my first 0.1 for a little while. I think my big problem was tee shots, I was using the new driver I picked up for the first time, so still need to get used to that, and the 3 iron wasn't working as well as normal either, so I was struggling to get in the right positions really. Also it absolutely chucked down for 80% of the round so that was miserable and probably impacted on proceedings a bit. Wedges and putting were good though.


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2018)

Played Quinta do Lago South today...33 degrees, phew, â€˜twas hot. Love this course, lots of variety and flows so well.  31 points, few three putts... sadly lots of pitch marks visible.... geezers on holiday canâ€™t be bothered ðŸ˜• to fix them.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 24, 2018)

Played in the county 4BBB Autumn Meeting yesterday and they experimented by introducing some of the new rules, ready golf, leaving the flagstick in and removing all loose impediments in a bunker. I can see leaving the flagstick in will cause a few problems and delays when it comes in. If I understand it properly, if someone is on the green, the flag cannot be removed once their putt is on its way. Will you also get some people preferring to leave the pin in for a 10-15 foot putt while others want it out? The first few holes yesterday saw quite a bit of dithering, including from myself.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2018)

Fabulous nine holes tonight. I had the course to myself, quite literally, and used it as a chance to try somethings out. In particular I'm trying to weaken my top hand grip. Worked pretty well, I was hitting it cleanly and certainly straighter. 

I borrowed my son's driver, a TM M2. I got a genuine extra 10-20yds of distance. Wow, just wow. Might not seem much but it got me past bunkers, dips, corners that normally I would be in or behind. It's staying in the bag for the weekend.

One extra bonus, I had a beautiful deer run in front of me on one fairway. It even stopped and stood for a while, not that far in front of me. Lovely.

The downside, the sun getting low early and blinding me on two holes in particular. That is only going to get worse these next few weeks, unfortunately.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 24, 2018)

Nahum Cup at Manchester Golf Club today for me, a grand tournament I won 3 years ago, I got off to a good start with 3 pars in the first 5 holes, but then after 2 good shots on the 6th inexplicably lost my ball and walked of with a quad bogey 8,which rather undid my good start, ended up chasing in after that, still played well but was too aggressive on the greens and wasted a few shots putting, so back up to 11 handicap.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2018)

got an invite to play Moray yesterday afternoon with a couple of the Dornoch boys and a member.

quite windy but course  still pretty dry and running esp the back 9.. played out of my skin TBH, which is great, but hitting form again when there is only one more comp for this year and a can't play in it as i'm away with the wife that weekend. Drove the ball really well again and only two bogeys and 3 birds, but rest par, most satisfying was si1 drive and a wedge and 18 drive and 58 to fin with a birdie and all the skins money.

Some of the fairways were quite bare, but nice and dry and greens were very good. 

A reminder what a good course this is and the unsung course in the area esp the back 9 which has to be right up there with the best.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 25, 2018)

Had a great game at Aguilon a few days back. gallery.html

Went to the turn 6 over par, and that was the handicap blown. Played the back 9 in 1 under par. 37pts, and 1 under handicap. The course was immaculate, probably one of the best courses I've played in many years.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 25, 2018)

73 gross for 46 points at Salobre New Course today - finishing with an eagle on 18. Could get used to this playing every day lark. Never played consistently this well in my life - 7 rounds in a row at handicap or better with one round of 75, another of 73 today. Lovely.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			73 gross for 46 points at Salobre New Course today - finishing with an eagle on 18. Could get used to this playing every day lark. Never played consistently this well in my life - 7 rounds in a row at handicap or better with one round of 75, another of 73 today. Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

i think you posted this in the wrong tread, should it be in the "top Bandits!??


----------



## Capella (Sep 26, 2018)

I decided to go to the course for a quick 9 holes after work yesterday. Since daylight is dwindling fast, it was probably my last chance to do that this year and the weather was decent. I did get stuck in traffic a bit and also I was pretty hungry after the workday but did not have the time to stop somewhere to grab a sandwich or something like that because I knew I had only 1 1/2 h or so of daylight left as it was. So I just jumped out of the car and onto the 10th tee as soon as I got there. What followed was probably the worst round of golf I have played all year. I basically s.....d the ball around for 9 holes. Well ... balls I should say, since I lost three of them. One went into the water and the others just went awol in the rough somewhere. The sun was already very low and the ball was hard to spot between all the leaves, even on the rare occasions it landed on the fairway. 

When I cold start like this, I expect to struggle on the first two to three holes. But this time I just could not get my swing together at all. The only thing that at least marginally worked was my short game. I hit a few very nice pitches and chip shots. I take that as a plus, because I had been struggling with that a bit in the past few weeks. But even with countless Mulligans it wasn't enough to get any kind of score together.


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2018)

Played Laranjal at Quinta do Lago today...nudging 30 degrees again but with 30 mph gusts...weird. Never played in the Algarve in these sorts of winds.  Course in great nick as ever...nice folk working their too


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice, solid 37 points today, just the one birdie but plenty of pars.
Some quality scrambling and Fragger and CVG annihilated


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2018)

Capella said:



			I decided to go to the course for a quick 9 holes after work yesterday. Since daylight is dwindling fast, it was probably my last chance to do that this year and the weather was decent. I did get stuck in traffic a bit and also I was pretty hungry after the workday but did not have the time to stop somewhere to grab a sandwich or something like that because I knew I had only 1 1/2 h or so of daylight left as it was. So I just jumped out of the car and onto the 10th tee as soon as I got there. What followed was probably the worst round of golf I have played all year. I basically s.....d the ball around for 9 holes. Well ... balls I should say, since I lost three of them. One went into the water and the others just went awol in the rough somewhere. The sun was already very low and the ball was hard to spot between all the leaves, even on the rare occasions it landed on the fairway.

When I cold start like this, I expect to struggle on the first two to three holes. But this time I just could not get my swing together at all. The only thing that at least marginally worked was my short game. I hit a few very nice pitches and chip shots. I take that as a plus, because I had been struggling with that a bit in the past few weeks. But even with countless Mulligans it wasn't enough to get any kind of score together.
		
Click to expand...

Totally get this. I always struggle straight from the car in terms of technique and tempo, and it can be either good or abysmal. No middle ground. Decided that it's now too late and dark to quickly to make nine holes viable anymore. I may get an hour of short game work but that won't last long either


----------



## louise_a (Sep 28, 2018)

We had a 5 club comp yesterday, I had 35 points, with a driver, 3wood, 7 and 9 irons as well as a putter, makes me wonder why  I have so many other clubs. That said, apart from 2 or 3 bunkers I wasn't off the short grass very often.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Nice, solid 37 points today, just the one birdie but plenty of pars.
Some quality scrambling and Fragger and CVG annihilated

Click to expand...

Rinse and repeat but 2 birdies today


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Rinse and repeat but 2 birdies today

Click to expand...

Early favourite for the big one.

Oh wait you donâ€™t like heather.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2018)

richart said:



			Early favourite for the big one.

Oh wait you donâ€™t like heather.

Click to expand...

My Sister-in-law is very nice actually...
Escapology was on point again


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Played in our Veterans comp today, played steady except for 3 bad holes, 2 double bogey 6s and a quadruple bogey 7 at our par 3- 17th  [ after having a 2 there yesterday  ] so net 72 I thought, but no. 
 While entering my score, luckily I spotted my h/c had been cut to 16.4, it had printed out 17 this morning when I logged in .
 So a net 73 lying in 3rd place


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2018)

Spent the last 2 days in a little bit of golfing heaven; 36 @ Swinley Forest on Thursday & 36 @ The Berkshire yesterday.  Medal at my club this morning and I won't miss the lack of heather


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

I played at Machynys Peninsula last weekend in some very tough conditions.

Loved the course and the friendliness and relaxed atmosphere of the clubhouse.

34 individual points & 3&2 BB win for my team on the Saturday was a good return in the wind & constant rainy conditions.

37 points and 8&7 win in my singles on the Sunday helped secure a draw for the team but I took the annual silverware and cash which in such windy conditions on a very testing course where you had some long carries and had to find the fairways, I was really chuffed with my game.

Played Moorhall on Tuesday in a 4BBB, again not played the course before and the greens were some of the best Iâ€™ve played on this year.

Our team came 2nd in a full field and although I was struggling off the tee at times, my short game held me up with some nice up & downs to return 34 points (6 pars & 2 birdies) but with 4 NRâ€™s my card should have been so much better.

Iâ€™m feeling in good form currently and itâ€™s my last Medal this morning, but I seem to play much better in team & Matchplay formats than just single stableford or strokeplay ðŸ¤”


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2018)

29 points but played better than that. Scored on every hole and worked hard for every point. Strong winds meant it was a fight. Hardest thing bizarrely was putting. The wind was grabbing my putter when swinging so I ended up concentrating on controlling that rather than the putt itself which cost me a good few points . Also odd, the front nine greens were lightning fast, the back nine were slow . That didn't help.

Tough but enjoyable.


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			29 points but played better than that.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤” No you didnâ€™t, or youâ€™d have scored more than 29 ðŸ˜œ

ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2018)

Par comp today, finished a disappointing 2 down, enjoyable company though, good bit of banter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			ðŸ¤” No you didnâ€™t, or youâ€™d have scored more than 29 ðŸ˜œ

ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Some days you can play badly and score 29, some days the other way. Strong winds up here today, it was brutal.


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

Disappointing day for me, I was well into my last Medal under handicap standing on the 14th when I had to take a penalty due to my ball being nestled right up next to a tree ðŸ˜Ÿ came off with a treble and wrongly chased the game from there and doubled the next 3 holes which cost me a 0.1 to go to 16.5, so Iâ€™m afraid Iâ€™ve got an extra shot now for H4Hâ€™s ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			Disappointing day for me, I was well into my last Medal under handicap standing on the 14th when I had to take a penalty due to my ball being nestled right up next to a tree ðŸ˜Ÿ came off with a treble and wrongly chased the game from there and doubled the next 3 holes which cost me a 0.1 to go to 16.5, so Iâ€™m afraid Iâ€™ve got an extra shot now for H4Hâ€™s ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I can hear the cries of "handicap protection" from here...


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2018)

nice round this morning, pretty windy and chilly to start. warmed up later. played pretty well with two birds and a nice tap in eagle on the 10th. very steady on the back 9. driving the ball well. just in time for ..... only one more medal and i'm away for that. oh well next years not far away


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 29, 2018)

Shocker, of a round today. Driving well,  putting well, Irons abysmal.  Miss-hits and shanks a plenty better improve by Wednesday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

Greensomes today. Played with the vice captain and mid table 36. Miles off the winning 45 and I've not been feeling 100% all day so found it hard going and didn't play great but was unlucky to have several putts rest on the lip. Monthly medal tomorrow and waiting for my annual collapse in form in time for West Hill and H4H


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Played in the Titleist KO today away at Ferndown. Sealed my ticket to Frilford Heath with a nice 3/2 win. One good round away from a trip to Portugal in January. The greens were fantastic (as they usually are there) but the fairways have suffered in some places due to the extreme summer temperatures.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Played in the Titleist KO today away at Ferndown. Sealed my ticket to Frilford Heath with a nice 3/2 win. One good round away from a trip to Portugal in January. The greens were fantastic (as they usually are there) but the fairways have suffered in some places due to the extreme summer temperatures.
		
Click to expand...

Great effort and good luck in the next game and hope you can get there


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great effort and good luck in the next game and hope you can get there
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer. Not going to be easy as it is now a bigger field of players, and Stableford. Top 5 go through I think so I will have to be on top of my game.


----------



## Duckster (Sep 29, 2018)

Nett 68, dropped a full shot but more importantly.....

..... winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## DRW (Sep 29, 2018)

Had enough of hedge cutting/gardening, so went for some hill goat walking First time playing Church Stretton Golf club, great views, sunny and not a lot of wind, won the 3 way matchplay.

Managed to drive the green fringe on the 15th 315ish yard with a 5 wood, proper forum distance, shame it was slightly slope assisted

Favourite hole was the 5th, lovely views from the elevated tee


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I can hear the cries of "handicap protection" from here...

Click to expand...

Whereas some of us got a 0.4 cut to come down another stroke just in time for Tuesday.

Remind me not to enter the H4H handicap challenge again will you; 8.5 to 6.3 this year with no challenge, think I've gone up every year I've entered it!


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2018)

Played at Mapperley near Nottingham today, a short but hilly course with greens that all four of us struggled to read, for both pace and line. 
Using the new Bronty Silver Knight putter for the first time, nice putter, but maybe not the best place to break it in!

I'm already mentally scarred in readiness for the notorious Liphoonk greens at H4H.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

Played the monthly medal. Net 70 (level par) but nowhere near winning with some great scores in by the time I left. My nemesis hole the par 3 sixth got me again and at one point was playing five off the tee. Fortunately found the second ball to make a lovely triple. Some good stuff in there, rode my luck at times and enjoyed the day with two great PPs


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Final of a scratch team event today. Got a point in the 4somes in the morning with a 2/1 win but lost the afternoon singles 3/2. The team won though so happy days. Knackered now, I'm getting too old for 36 holes in a day.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 30, 2018)

Richard just a reminder - Donâ€™t enter the H4H handicap challenge next year.  There, job done


----------



## thesheriff (Oct 1, 2018)

It was a weekend of doubles matches.  Saturday morning was the final of our Summer Doubles comp.  Cold an windy conditions and not the highest quality of games.  My partner and I ran out 5&3 victors with 33 and 32 individual points respectively.  The concurrent stableford comp was won with 35 pts and went to h/c reductions only given the conditions.  Felt for one of my opponents as his partner lost his head from the 11th onwards.  Was playing poorly and hit multiple balls into the gorse, then resorted to watching the RC on his phone waiting for the rest of us to complete holes.  He needs to have a word with himself in IMO.

Onto the Captains vs Presidents on Sunday.  Much better conditions though still brisk and a strong breeze.  Luck or (lack thereof) would have it that the champion pair of the previous day would be drawn together for this.  By no means the same result as we got papped 4&3.  Played ok myself, just came up against a solid pair using shots well.  I was on 30 points after 13 holes after birdies on 10, 11 and 13 yet only one of those was for a win.  Learning the other side now of giving shots when birdie sometimes isn't enough to win a hole. 

Despite sunday's humping I was delighted as I used my M2 driver which was bought a few weeks ago but had been benched ever since  in favour of my old trusty.  Managed to find the middle yesterday however and wow, the thing flies.  I'm the last person that buys into modern club marketing, but whatever it is about this club, I'm gaining significant yardage over my 2011 Cobra ZL Driver.  My double partner and I are usually have the same driving distance... not anymore.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 1, 2018)

Played for the first time in 4 weeks due to work and life!!
Only a quick 10, delighted how I was hitting the ball, long may it continue.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 1, 2018)

Played on Sunday in nice sunny weather, if a little chilly in the morning.  Played in our Sunday morning swindle off the whites as some of the members were playing in an over 50s comp.  Hit my second best ever score for the course with a gross 83 (42 points) and if I hadn't have messed up the last two holes would have probably broken into the 70s for the first time ever!!

If only I could do this in comps; very frustrating but a great buzz too - also won a few quid too to help the mood out


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 1, 2018)

36 points yesterday which was a rare buffer for me this year.  Truth be told, my short game was **** hot which masked a swing which is in an absolute state.  Work to be done over winter.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			36 points yesterday which was a rare buffer for me this year.  Truth be told, my short game was **** hot which masked a swing which is in an absolute state.  Work to be done over winter.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate, stableford Eh ! , better not tell Cabby lol.
BTW I like your swing the way it is, it gets me a few bob


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 1, 2018)

Didn't play today but was out over the weekend, brought in some good points coming 4th on the saturday and helping my team to 2nd on the sunday (with what would have been 46 points!) bring on next saturday!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2018)

Having spent the whole weekend watching the Ryder Cup, I had Monday off work to get a round of golf in. Played at Stanmore with a mate, and smashed it - new personal best round of 81! Twelve over par (44 points Stableford). That was 37 out and 44 in (the front nine par is 3 low than the back nine, so it wasn't quite the Jekyll & Hyde it may appear). Just two double bogeys, both on the back nine. Eight pars, no birdies though. 

I've been saying for ages that if I sort my driving out I'll be posting some good scores, and so it proved. Using the G30 SF Tec for only the second time since I picked it up, and I decided to try some higher tees than I've been using, and that seemed to make all the difference as I was hitting some beautiful drives. Putted really well on some very fast greens as well. Holed two or three monster putts, no three putts, 29 putts overall for the round. 

Delighted, but it is a tad irksome that all my best rounds have been friendly knocks at other courses lately, while all my comp rounds recently have been average at best.


----------



## casuk (Oct 2, 2018)

Been playing well since largs short game has improved so much and irons are getting just as good and still smashing the driver up the middle, need a bit more concentration on my putting, past 3 scores have been 81/87/86 all below my hc, I'll see if I can do that in the final medal on sat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Played four days on the trot from Saturday. Hit it ok on Sunday and then form deserted me at West Hill and H4H but I don't care too much as they were two enjoyable days. Having a day off today as the knees are aching and off to Forest of Arden tomorrow for the Seniors Pro-Am. Doing some media work so lots of walking involved I imagine and then back home to play three days from Friday to Sunday. Will be glad to get back to work for a rest. Good to see a lot of forum members still shooting good scores and it seems to have been a good season for many


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 3, 2018)

I managed to play 1 medal playing  off 16, back up to 16.5 .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

Played in a 4BBB at Northampton County today - it was Â£35 a pair which was great value 

BUT last time I played it I remember it being a course and came away enjoying but this time I was disappointed - the starter was proud to say they werenâ€™t on preferred lies yet because the fairways were in good condition - well I would have to disagree with him considerably, they were as bad and patchy as all the other fairways that have been struggling , they have fairway watering but havenâ€™t really used it - they had a couple of fairways that had been micro scarified to break up poor ground and the lies on them were shocking - Liphooks fairways were in brilliant condition but even they had preferred lies because there are still patches of inconsistency. 

The greens were ok , pretty big and decent pace but nothing really stood out - in the end the par 4â€™s just melted into the same hole , par 3s are nice. 

Itâ€™s a nice course but not as nice as I remember - Â£35 for a pair is great value and anyone in the area should give it a go but after Liphook and West Hill its a clear step below that sort of standard - I thunk next 100 is a good level but bottom rung of that


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2018)

Played Frilford Heath on Sunday, played the Blue course in the morning then the Green course in the afternoon.  I always thought the Green was the runt of the litter, but I enjoyed it more....

This was our A-team end of season trip, and I was awarded Player of the Season for going unbeaten throughout the campaign in all our matches


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)

Fish said:



			Played Frilford Heath on Sunday, played the Blue course in the morning then the Green course in the afternoon.  I always thought the Green was the runt of the litter, but I enjoyed it more....

This was our A-team end of season trip, and I was awarded Player of the Season for going unbeaten throughout the campaign in all our matches 

Click to expand...

Well done


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 4, 2018)

Played first round of our winter competition yesterday scored 39 points and cut from 18.5 to 17.6, these comps. are non qualifying and h/c will revert back to 19 at the start of next season.

Never played well on my home course all season and slowly crept up to 19 , now one week after season has finished I get a cut for the winter competition. Frustrating that I couldn't get a cut in the season


----------



## BrianM (Oct 4, 2018)

Played a quick 10 this morning, played poor, really struggling with my iron shots.
Playing Fortrose tomorrow then a competition on Saturday morning with a 9 and 6 handicapper, dreading it all ready as I'm hacking it about.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2018)

Played in a memorial event yesterday at Hindhead and took home the chocolates with a win. 37 points.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2018)

played Fortrose yesterday with a couple of mates. very windy out there maybe 40 plus. not much run even there as its been wet the last week. all of us played crap and only had birdies on one hole... all 3 of us on the 17th.

Played with the boys this morning, hit it OK steady on the way out and better on the back 3 birdies, but still got beat.

No golf this weekend. Off shooting tomorrow morning, then Gun dog training with Rupert on Sunday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

Club match yesterday in pouring rain. Called off after nine. Shame as I was 1 up at the time. Course had standing water on fairways and greens but back to normal today


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2018)

Still not thawed out after a cold and windy 18. Really struggled to concentrate for all shots due to the weather and I reckon I thinned more short game shots today then the rest of the year combined. I need to add more layers .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Still not thawed out after a cold and windy 18. Really struggled to concentrate for all shots due to the weather and I reckon I thinned more short game shots today then the rest of the year combined. I need to add more layers .
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you today mate.
Certainly not the weather forecasted.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Played Redtail in Florida yesterday before flying home .
Hit a tree root and my hand is killing me so off for X-ray tomorrow.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Still not thawed out after a cold and windy 18. Really struggled to concentrate for all shots due to the weather and I reckon I thinned more short game shots today then the rest of the year combined. I need to add more layers .
		
Click to expand...

Was a bit milder today at Seaton as me & me mate went up for the Sunday 'Sweep' & to collect our Country membership cards etc.
Really great 18 holes played with 9 other guys & we got our names down for the friendly 'Chain-match' in a couple of weeks at Hartlepool GC. What great value membership Seaton is!! Be back up Wed as greens maintenance starts at my place this week.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 7, 2018)

2blue said:



			Was a bit milder today at Seaton as me & me mate went up for the Sunday 'Sweep' & to collect our Country membership cards etc.
Really great 18 holes played with 9 other guys & we got our names down for the friendly 'Chain-match' in a couple of weeks at Hartlepool GC. What great value membership Seaton is!! Be back up Wed as greens maintenance starts at my place this week.
		
Click to expand...

The â€˜Chain-Matchâ€™ is a great day, make sure your mate drives 
Playing Hartlepool this thursday in a Charity Open.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2018)

2blue said:



			Was a bit milder today at Seaton as me & me mate went up for the Sunday 'Sweep' & to collect our Country membership cards etc.
Really great 18 holes played with 9 other guys & we got our names down for the friendly 'Chain-match' in a couple of weeks at Hartlepool GC. What great value membership Seaton is!! Be back up Wed as greens maintenance starts at my place this week.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if Seaham is more exposed or I've just gone soft . It could well be the latterðŸ˜. I've not played Seaton but I've only heard good things. I'm sure you will be enjoying your winter golf.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2018)

Saturday was the only day I could play so we still went out even though the weather was atrocious. Fortunately Bushey Hall were doing a deal where green fees were only Â£12.50 so at least it didn't cost us much. It rained the entire 18 holes, and there was a howling wind at the beginning but thankfully that eased off a little bit. Golf started off appallingly, got a little bit better as we went along. Finished up with 93 which wasn't too bad considering me and my clubs were all soaked. Highlight was on the par 3 9th, tee shot lands in the ditch (which runs very close to the green), took a drop and chipped it in for a par. Other highlight was parring the last two holes which was a decent way to end a tough round.

Had to laugh on the 18th - anyone who knows the course will be familiar with the horrendous bunker running across the front of the green, which is also well above you as you hit your second shot making it pretty tough - I thought I'd underhit mine until it took a lovely bounce straight over said bunker and onto the green! Happy days.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 8, 2018)

Played on Saturday in the monthly medal; shot 94, nett 76   The conditions for the back nine were shocking as the wind picked up and the rain set in, so had a few mishits because of clubs slipping and hands being freezing!

Particularly disappointing as I shot 42 points last week and because there was no comp on I didn't get a cut.  Ah well - just have to shrug my shoulders and get out this Saturday and see what the golfing gods offer up


----------



## Curls (Oct 8, 2018)

Played Gainsborough Thonock Park for the first time on Friday matchplay against my buddy, finished 4 over gross with two doubles on the card. Short but interesting track, not as good as Karsten Lakes but I enjoyed it, lots of elevation changes and tight drives. 

Went out in the storm Saturday for a Cup at the home course and shot 77 (5 over gross), lost to the guy I was playing with who shot 71 so you really can't complain about that! Really feel like things are coming together (albeit a bit late in the season).


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 8, 2018)

I played yesterday.


For sale, full bag of clubs. Titleist Woods, Cobra irons, Vokey wedges, Odyssey putter.

No sensible offer refused


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 8, 2018)

Curls said:



			Played Gainsborough Thonock Park for the first time on Friday matchplay against my buddy, finished 4 over gross with two doubles on the card. Short but interesting track, not as good as Karsten Lakes but I enjoyed it, lots of elevation changes and tight drives.

Went out in the storm Saturday for a Cup at the home course and shot 77 (5 over gross), lost to the guy I was playing with who shot 71 so you really can't complain about that! Really feel like things are coming together (albeit a bit late in the season).
		
Click to expand...

Love this course.  A great wee track to play in the afternoon after playing Lakes in the morning.


----------



## DRW (Oct 8, 2018)

Charity golf day on Friday in essex. Not sure why I bothered to drive all that way.

One of our team went to the wrong golf club  and arrived about 1.5 hours late for our tee WTH. Three of us played shockingly bad, I lost 4 balls on a course you should lose none, missed two 2 foot birdie putts, got two birdies(cough cough with my second ball ).

Still loved it, if only for the beating we took before handing over the money, sure beats working.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 8, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I played yesterday.


For sale, full bag of clubs. Titleist Woods, Cobra irons, Vokey wedges, Odyssey putter.

No sensible offer refused 

Click to expand...

I suppose Â£20 isn't sensible then..


----------



## casuk (Oct 8, 2018)

Played the final medal yesterday and done absolute pants the amount of shots that ended up on expose tree roots was a joke and I'm pulling a lot of shots left for some reason its starting to really annoy me now 97-19-78, I just can't seem to play as well in my medals as I do out with them


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 8, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I suppose Â£20 isn't sensible then..

Click to expand...

That's Â£15 more than I was hoping for. I might have just stitched you up


----------



## Imurg (Oct 8, 2018)

drive4show said:



			That's Â£15 more than I was hoping for. I might have just stitched you up 

Click to expand...

PayPal do you?
I'll PM my address


----------



## TheJezster (Oct 8, 2018)

I played on Saturday, my first round as a single figure golfer!  I was quite steady and ended up 6 over for 38 points (it was a stableford comp).  An eagle and 2 birdies were nice but back to back double bogeys were not so clever.. :-(

Played yesterday too, and again 6 over, 7 over front 9 and 1 under back 9, so I suppose quite steady!

I'm itching to play again....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 8, 2018)

TheJezster said:



			I played on Saturday, my first round as a single figure golfer!  I was quite steady and ended up 6 over for 38 points (it was a stableford comp).  An eagle and 2 birdies were nice but back to back double bogeys were not so clever.. :-(

Played yesterday too, and again 6 over, 7 over front 9 and 1 under back 9, so I suppose quite steady!

I'm itching to play again....
		
Click to expand...

I have played off 4/6 most of my golf and itâ€™s great when playing well.
But you will have bad days were nothing goes right.
Just remember no one plays well all the time so enjoy it while you can!

Practice your weak points but donâ€™t neglect your strong ones.

Every day is a school day you never stop learning .
You need to have a goal say cat 1 in 18 months 
Well done and hope you reach your goals.


----------



## OnTour (Oct 8, 2018)

Sunday medal @ Ullesthorpe Court 7.09am tee time no practice doubled the first from 133yrds #NoTrouble frosty bunker and greens early shot 79 2 bad bogeys last two holes, last being a 50 yrd snap hook over the lake with a carry of 160yrds #MAjorFail but CSS was 71 and only an eagle would have got me a small cut so nothing lost or gained. Still no cut since May 2018 

please just a 0.2 off would be great buffer bugger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2018)

TheJezster said:



			I played on Saturday, my first round as a single figure golfer!  I was quite steady and ended up 6 over for 38 points (it was a stableford comp).  An eagle and 2 birdies were nice but back to back double bogeys were not so clever.. :-(

Played yesterday too, and again 6 over, 7 over front 9 and 1 under back 9, so I suppose quite steady!

I'm itching to play again....
		
Click to expand...

Which hole did you eagle


----------



## TheJezster (Oct 9, 2018)

The 9th hole, over the ravine.  It's a short par 4, around 260ish, I put my tee shot just passed the hole and had a 3 footer for the eagle, which I luckily sank.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2018)

Played today in a charity day at Hankley Common, and the course was in just as good condition, perhaps even better than Liphook. What a day to play golf, and I think the course is the best inland course I have played after the two Sunningdales. The views are stunning, and food was superb. Probably the best day on the heath this year.

Managed a decent 35 points, starting with a blob. First putt from ten feet for par, finished ten feet past. Should have had a putt on the practice green. Can't wait to play the course again.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 10, 2018)

35 points / two blobs / three three putts. Could have had a cricket score. Drove like a God. Even putted well (for me). Beat my mate. Fantastic sunshine. Bombarded with Ladybirds everywhere. Superb views. All the way to Saddleworth Moor / All the way to Runcorn. Stunning greens. Beautiful fairways. The amazing course that is DISLEY.

Off to play Macc this afternoon.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2018)

Fairly average 32 points today.
Poor first 8 holes cost me
I've had a dodgy wrist all week after hauling shopping out of the boot last Saturday and I think I was protecting it even though it's stopped hurting.
Once I got going I played reasonably well. A birdie at the last put Fragger to the sword once more....
It was a supplementary card so up to 8.1 but the greens had been spiked so there was little danger of making a score.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2018)

what a day here today, 20 deg and not a breath of wind. 5 teams of 4 in the roll up bb. 89 points best 2 scores 3/4 handicap, we won by 10 points

played really well considering its been a week almost since i last touched a club.. 6 birdies for me but 2 doubles as well, rest pars off the yellow though. We had a bit of a birdie barrage on 3,4,5,6,7,8.9,10, 11,13 and 17.

not sure when I'll next get a game as shooting again this weekend as the weather looks pretty crap anyway for golf


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 10, 2018)

Same down here on the Cumbrian coast.

Had a lesson this morning, pro set up trackman on the practice ground and I had a bit of a sweat on!

Back to 40 mph winds and rain from tomorrow afternoon I believe.......


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 10, 2018)

*sigh*

One point up on 2's after 15 holes. 4 putted the 16th for a 6 and no points. Now we're chasing 35pts but no problem, the 17th is a shot hole. Its a dogleg, the tee shot being across a steep valley. Still no problem, as I drove the across the dogleg, leaving me 20yds from the green. 5 more shots to get down from 20yds  On the 18th I went for the big slinging draw but turned it into a ugly hook towards a lake. A lucky bounce off a rock saw me on the fairway, 155yds out up hill slightly. Okay, lets go with a 6 iron to the middle of the green, avoiding the lake the covers the front left of the green. Lovely straight shot which ran to the back edge of the green. 3 putts later, and another dropped shot/point, I signed for 32pts. Gutted!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2018)

saving_par said:



			Same down here on the Cumbrian coast.

Had a lesson this morning, pro set up trackman on the practice ground and I had a bit of a sweat on!

Back to 40 mph winds and rain from tomorrow afternoon I believe.......
		
Click to expand...

same here, fine till the evening then teaming down for Fri/Sat/Sun


----------



## BrianM (Oct 10, 2018)

Played Fortrose today, was quite windy but an absolute beauty of a day.
Got 2 birdies and a few pars, 2 8's as well which is no use here.
Really enjoyed it today, which is the main thing.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Played Fortrose today, was quite windy but an absolute beauty of a day.
Got 2 birdies and a few pars, 2 8's as well which is no use here.
Really enjoyed it today, which is the main thing.
		
Click to expand...

surprised by that, not a breath at Nairn today. 
played fortrose last week and wasn't impressed with the condition of the greens or tees, grass really long on both, mind you its was very very windy last Thursday, so saved the balls blowing off the greens


----------



## Wolf (Oct 10, 2018)

Played for the first time today in just over 2 years, only my 4th round  in about 10 years, safe to say i really enjoyed myself. 

Played at Poult Wood in Tonbridge never played it before but in good shape for a muni,  not a bad little course quite easy front 9, but tightens up on the back. Played with no expectations whatsoever managed a lot more pars than I did bogeys, no doubles and even got a cheeky little 2 on the Par 3 14th hole.  

Hit quite a few pulled shots always been my goto bad shot which means distance gets a bit skewed! but short game helped me out and for some reason for first time in my golfing life I tried putting left hand below right (always had a a conventional putting grip before) and it felt so much more comfortable & easier to control the putter for distance and line...

All in all a really enjoyable day, going to play a couple more times before the move then look to join a club up in Lincolnshire


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful day here in the NE and had the pleasure of hosting Bill (Maninblack), great round, great company.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 10, 2018)

Marland golf course in Rochdale, muni when I had a couple of spare hours. 40 points, 20Â° sunshine, I'll take that.


----------



## Crow (Oct 10, 2018)

Nipped out this evening for what I hoped would be my final after work 18 before the clocks change. 

Got there about 4.45 with a half set in a carry bag; unnamed persimmon 1 wood, MacGregor Tourney MTR1 2, 4, 6, 8 and PW (out and out blades), a Gradidge Bobby Locke wedge that I pulled out of my wedge bag by mistake instead of Slazenger SW, rounded off with a Slazenger Johnny Miller Napa style putter.

Rushing a but at the start and played rubbish, doubled the first 5 holes! Things improved from the 6th and then from nowhere I started hitting the irons well, used the 2 iron for all tee shots from 15 and it had become a weapon. Hit a smooth 230 yard shot on the 16th and a shot to the front of the 17th green measured on the GPS at 250 yards. Crushed another on the 18th in the fading light and found it in the bunker which is well over 200 yards from the tee. 

No doubt the feeling will have gone when I next play which will be a few weeks away now.

Almost made the full 18 but I skipped the 8th when I caught up with a group and didn't want the hassle of playing through.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 10, 2018)

Beautiful day in south London - still shorts & polo weather.  Shot 87, net 67 in the midweek medal. My best performance in months - 3 shots better than SSS. Should be a 0.9 cut (possibly better and at worst 0.6). Took the swindle money and was leader in the clubhouse when l left.  Hope l can retain this nice bit of form for when i meet up with Hobbit next week ...


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Oct 10, 2018)

38 Points, left at least 4 points on the course... Below average chipping and putting, everything else wasn't awful for once


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 10, 2018)

Played down at Parkstone Golf Club.  What beautiful course and in great shape at the moment, the Greens were as good as I have seen all year. Played pretty well 2 over handicap struggled with the pace of the greens which made me look a little stupid on more than one occasion.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 10, 2018)

What a glorious day for mid-October. Temperature in the low 20s and sun sun sun. Fabulous.

Played really well too following our two days at Chipping Norton. Continuing to drive and hit irons better than ever. 38 points and left another few out there too.

Shame weatherâ€™s not set to last.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 11, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			surprised by that, not a breath at Nairn today.
played fortrose last week and wasn't impressed with the condition of the greens or tees, grass really long on both, mind you its was very very windy last Thursday, so saved the balls blowing off the greens
		
Click to expand...

Greens were a bit slow, but I put it down to the heavy rain the day before.
The time we finished the wind had died down considerably.
Need to learn how to play the course as well, lost 2 balls on the first 4 holes!!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Greens were a bit slow, but I put it down to the heavy rain the day before.
The time we finished the wind had died down considerably.
Need to learn how to play the course as well, lost 2 balls on the first 4 holes!!
		
Click to expand...

what did you hit off the tee on the first 4?


----------



## BrianM (Oct 11, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			what did you hit off the tee on the first 4?
		
Click to expand...

Driver, Iâ€™m normally pretty straight with it.
Iâ€™ve got a brand new 3 wood Iâ€™ve never hit, thinking of getting Martin to give me a lesson with it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Driver, Iâ€™m normally pretty straight with it.
Iâ€™ve got a brand new 3 wood Iâ€™ve never hit, thinking of getting Martin to give me a lesson with it.
		
Click to expand...

there is you problem then. thing about those holes is all about keeping it in play.  you could maybe get away with it on the 2nd, but not the others. best round ive ever had round there was without a driver. something that goes 200 off the tee or there about, as long as its straight..... and low


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2018)

Back from two days in the Cornish Pairs, played at St Enodoc and Bowood Park.... v windy but clear blue skies at St E, second day at Bowood, rain for 6 holes then sunny!!    ... used lots of 3 woods to keep it in play... good choice we came 15th out of over 150 pairs...

How good is St Enodoc? wow!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 13, 2018)

...and missed a birdie opportunity from about 6-7 feet on the last hole, put the score into the app - and there it was. Another 80 carded. Third time. Never broken 80, so I sure did have a great chance of doing it today. Oh well.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 13, 2018)

100 balls down the range, far more productive than searching for balls under leaves all day ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## GG26 (Oct 13, 2018)

Pairs stableford this morning.  Pleased with 42 pts in the strong wind and for the first time recorded two birdies in the same round.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2018)

Winter league 4bbb this morning, match halved but 2 inches from a hole in one on the 125 yard 5th


----------



## Wilson (Oct 13, 2018)

A hungover +10/81 in this mornings medal, disappointed as I was only +2 after 9, but I ran out of gas and I lost the ability to hole out.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 13, 2018)

Presidents Day comp was due to be played today but it was called off due to the weather. Not to be outdone, a few of us decided to have a 14 hole comp. Finished with 27 points but don't think I have ever been so wet on a golf course. Not a nice day for golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2018)

Managed 13 holes in the roll up. Found myself last man standing on the 4th green after torrential rain (NOT forecast) meant my PP's called it a day as they didn't have any waterproofs. As last group in the roll up I had little option back to join them. Shame as I'd started nicely. Went out when a group came through after nine in bright sunshine and played like a muppet in terms of tempo and consistency


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2018)

Entered the Autumn Cup (Stableford comp). Shocking front nine of 11 points, decent back nine with 20! Jekyll and Hyde. Always a shame when you put yourself out the running and _then _remember how to play. Oh well.

Weather was glorious though! Showers about 45 mins before tee off left the course nice and soft, and gave way to beautiful sunshine and 23Â° all the way round. Not bad for mid October!


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 14, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Winter league 4bbb this morning, match halved but 2 inches from a hole in one on the 125 yard 5th
		
Click to expand...

125 yard hole. Sorry but wouldnâ€™t of counted. There is no mention of windmills, clowns, tunnels and bridges


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			125 yard hole. Sorry but wouldnâ€™t of counted. There is no mention of windmills, clowns, tunnels and bridges

Click to expand...

Ah! There's a large pond in front, 3 bunkers tight left, a stream tight right for the whole length of the green, and you don't want to overshoot long - it can be a real card wrecker!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			125 yard hole. Sorry but wouldnâ€™t of counted. There is no mention of windmills, clowns, tunnels and bridges

Click to expand...

postage stamp at Troon is less than that and no windmills there


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 14, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ah! There's a large pond in front, 3 bunkers tight left, a stream tight right for the whole length of the green, and you don't want to overshoot long - it can be a real card wrecker!
		
Click to expand...

As as totally expected a man of your caliber overcame all before and around him and mastered the landscape.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 14, 2018)

Back to playing this week and the lay off is really showing. All consistency has gone. Yesterday was a mix of birdies and bogey including a quadruple on hole (I cannot remember the last time I had one of those) but that was partly down to it being late in the round and trying a miracle recovery shot.

Yesterday's really strong winds really affected lots of players. My 87/77 left me mid field when I expected to be near the bottom. Only 3 players broke the SSS.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 14, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Back to playing this week and the lay off is really showing. All consistency has gone. Yesterday was a mix of birdies and bogey including a quadruple on hole (I cannot remember the last time I had one of those) but that was partly down to it being late in the round and trying a miracle recovery shot.

Yesterday's really strong winds really affected lots of players. My 87/77 left me mid field when I expected to be near the bottom. Only 3 players broke the SSS.
		
Click to expand...

I bet 15 was interesting ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 14, 2018)

37 (off 12) in the society at Bootle. 15 out when I drove the ball great, 22 back where I hit 1 fairway. Stupid game ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Back to back birdies which was nice. Sun was out, no wind no rain. â€˜â€˜Twas lovely


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 14, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			37 (off 12) in the society at Bootle. 15 out when I drove the ball great, 22 back where I hit 1 fairway. Stupid game ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Back to back birdies which was nice. Sun was out, no wind no rain. â€˜â€˜Twas lovely
		
Click to expand...

Nice round Dave


----------



## Curls (Oct 14, 2018)

I played today and every golf thing I own is now drying out


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 14, 2018)

Played for the first time in about 7 weeks so my game bit rusty no overt hacks but a few half-hits / wayward from the tee

Still managed to make 3 pars in the bogey /occ double mix - tells me that more regular play is the way forward for me

The course I play at here (9-holes) had a sponsored competition today so course was packed - but they let me go out in the mid-afternoon

I was playing immediately after an 80+ yoa member and after 3 we played the rest of the 9 together which was quite pleasant if (naturally) a bit slow 

Later on in the round one of his younger friends walked down to see how he was managing - and told me how nice it was of me to be playing with him

As this guy won the club championship yesterday - it may help if/when I apply to join at the end of the year!


----------



## casuk (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm getting worse at this game another high score today, I seem to be going backwards couldn't hit a ball, thinned 7/10 shots with my irons and fatted the others, I'm playing so poorly and I just don't know why, anyone else's game just go to s**t all of a sudden


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'm getting worse at this game another high score today, I seem to be going backwards couldn't hit a ball, thinned 7/10 shots with my irons and fatted the others, I'm playing so poorly and I just don't know why, anyone else's game just go to s**t all of a sudden
		
Click to expand...

Thats golf dear boy, play like a pro one day and the next like you have never hit a ball before.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 15, 2018)

Had a lovely round yesterday, and actually scored quite well given the weather. The lessons feel like they're starting to pay some dividends.

Real beauty was getting to watch the course record get broken, now standing at a scary 8 under par! (and it only just was good enough to take the net on countback)


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 17, 2018)

....and was awesome. Started by three putting the first 5 holes. Hmmm bad you say? But I hit the greens in regulation so driving and irons were good. Then came a par birde (chance for eagle) then the rest was birdie chances galore. (didn't get another) Cracking afternoons golf. If I could bluddy putt I'd be in single figures.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2018)

From weather first thing...chilly, heavy drizzle and dark ..
Played ok
After 9 the drizzle stopped, it warmed up a touch and it got lighter - played very average
But 32 points with 3 blobs ain't to be sniffed at.
Fragger despatched


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'm getting worse at this game another high score today, I seem to be going backwards couldn't hit a ball, thinned 7/10 shots with my irons and fatted the others, I'm playing so poorly and I just don't know why, anyone else's game just go to s**t all of a sudden
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			Thats golf dear boy, play like a pro one day and the next like you have never hit a ball before.
		
Click to expand...

I was a perfect example myself today.... played sheer hite


----------



## User 99 (Oct 18, 2018)

Game is suddenly back on track after weeks of rubbish, 74 blows with 15 of 18 greens hit in reg and 2 under on the backside, happy chappy.


----------



## Junior (Oct 18, 2018)

Level gross for 15 holes.  2 birdies, 2 bogies.  Best I've hit it in a long time. 
Fingers crossed the form stays for the weekend and the last comp of the season.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 20, 2018)

I was having a fairly reasonable game today until we had several attacks of the harlequin ladybirds. It really is not very easy to do anything when they are trying to get inside every nook and cranny of your clothing and I was bitten twice.

My games was not helped by one of my playing mates having an absolute nightmare (18 points ) and we had to traipse up and down the rough on almost every hole to find his ball.

34 points acceptable but nowhere near winning the pot.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 20, 2018)

My 3rd round today since my lesson courtesy of GM....trying to implement my grip change and the shortening of the backswing and it came together pretty damn well.

Last time out I scraped together 28 points after a dismal 11 on the front 9 and today's rounds was like chalk and cheese.

Played at Nizels off the whites and just found myself hitting fairways and greens. My bad shots weren't too bad and finally I managed to control the shape of the ball when I wanted to.... Ended with a round of +11 83 for a lovely 39 points. Although slightly flattered by a chip in birdie on the last for 4 points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

Pros day. Chipped in twice, made two birdies and still only 32 points. No timing, technique iffy at best and mind not on the job


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 21, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'm getting worse at this game another high score today, I seem to be going backwards couldn't hit a ball, thinned 7/10 shots with my irons and fatted the others, I'm playing so poorly and I just don't know why, anyone else's game just go to s**t all of a sudden
		
Click to expand...

Played Wednesday and was hitting my irons absolutely beautifully.

Went out Friday, shanked a 5 iron off the first tee and went downhill from there, bad shot after bad shot. No idea what I was doing wrong, totally soul destroying.

Went to the range yesterday morning, 50 balls, was hitting it like a dream again. 

Such a frustrating game!


----------



## IanM (Oct 21, 2018)

34 points in what could be last qualifier of the year... as ever, should have been better!  Lovely weather too


----------



## Junior (Oct 21, 2018)

Junior said:



			Level gross for 15 holes.  2 birdies, 2 bogies.  Best I've hit it in a long time. 
Fingers crossed the form stays for the weekend and the last comp of the season.
		
Click to expand...

I hate golf.   Was 3 over after 9 thanks to a couple of 3 putts but then a fat wedge on a par 5 and couple of toey hooks with the driver later and I stumbled home with 30 pts which included a blob on the last which is usually a good birdie chance.

Finished the season going from 7 > 5.8, which is frustrating given I hit 5.5 a few weeks back and was hoping for a big finish.

What a summer though.  Glorious weather, course was in fantastic condition, never shot in the 70's as often and quite a few new courses ticked off......... loved every second of it.  It's going to be a long winter.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 21, 2018)

4,4,4,4,4,4,5,3,5,3,3,4,4,4,4,5,5,4 =73

At last a decent round!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2018)

drive4show said:



			4,4,4,4,4,4,5,3,5,3,3,4,4,4,4,5,5,4 =73

At last a decent round!
		
Click to expand...

5,2,3,5,5,5,6,5,3,3,3,4,5,3,4,4,4,4 = 73 as well for me today ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2018)

Had a friendly round at Ruislip yesterday, maybe for one of the last times as I saw the building work looked like it was about to begin. Started off horribly with a double, treble, double, double, but recovered to finish with 37 points (total 88). One birdie and six pars. Battling a hook with the longer irons which was weird, not entirely sure why that was happening - I have been working on adding more wrist hinge to my backswing, so maybe a little teething problem with squaring the club face on the way through. Nice to go under 90 anyway which I should definitely be doing more often these days.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2018)

Lovely autumn day, bit breezy making the front 9 a bit longer, turned on 18 points, really pleased and started thinking about another cut, then 3 putted both 10 & 11, started chasing a score and wheels fell off for a back 9, 11 points and 29 overall, point 0.1 back!
Great company, good laugh and great to be out there.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 21, 2018)

190 mile round trip to play first of our Senior Scratch Winter league matches, 4 & 3 win for me ( 2 under )  and my partner and 3-0 win for the team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2018)

Monthly medal. Fog came down on the 2nd and we had to wait twenty minutes on the 3rd tee as we couldn't see more than 50 yards. It was a stop/start beginning punctuated by a snap hook and lost ball on the 4th. Swung as badly as yesterday and worked hard for a 75 (+5)


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 22, 2018)

Played in a stableford comp on Saturday - scored 41 points to hopefully get a nice handicap cut !  I believe I may have come runner up, which will be my 4th runner up spot on all comps this year.  Looks like like I'm going to be bridesmaid for the year and never quite get past the finish line at the front!!


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2018)

Three putted for England. All over the course. Should have won.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2018)

played 4 games on the trot, Friday and Sat at Nairn and Sunday at Skibo, then Roll up at Nairn this morning. Pretty wind for all games and happy with my game esp and we took the pot on Friday and today.

Skibo was nice though as it was given as a freebe to my mate, we were not allowed in the clubhouse though. We  flew round in under 3 hours as a 4 ball, we were not the only people on the course as 4 ball who had paid the full whack tee'd off an hour before us.... yes Â£1200 for a 4 ball... in a 4 club wind

highlight was a flock of young Gannets fishing just off the car park today at Nairn, must only have been into a couple of feet of water, very impressive. filmed it and will try and post, but phone isn't sending it at the moment


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 22, 2018)

Pretty crap weekend for golf form wise. Our delayed Presidents day on Saturday saw a miserly 26 points scored with barely a golf shot in sight. Sunday saw our first game in the local club winter league and that wasn't much better. Summed up on the 9th when I had 2 putts to win the hole and 4 putted to go one down. Somehow I managed to scrape a half out of the game but the team won 4.5 - 1.5.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2018)

Didn't play but hit the range to work on the one change I want to focus on, which is shallowing the club on the downswing. Had a drill to work with and first attempt was pretty good. Hard mentally as it was rehearse, rehearse, hit, analyse repeat, but really felt I was getting the right feeling and understood what caused the bad ones. It's the real issue with working full time, that there's no opportunity to play after work anymore and so it's weekend or bust. At least we're not on snow watch yet and moaning about courses closed so be thankful we can still get out and play


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't play but hit the range to work on the one change I want to focus on, which is shallowing the club on the downswing. Had a drill to work with and first attempt was pretty good. Hard mentally as it was rehearse, rehearse, hit, analyse repeat, but really felt I was getting the right feeling and understood what caused the bad ones. It's the real issue with working full time, that there's no opportunity to play after work anymore and so it's weekend or bust. At least we're not on snow watch yet and moaning about courses closed so be thankful we can still get out and play
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the drill Mr H


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Whatâ€™s the drill Mr H
		
Click to expand...

Quite simple really and one I've seen several youtube coaches talk about recently. It's simply taking two or three clubs in your hand, make a swing to the top and then feel the weight of the clubs drop the arms down properly and then simply turn and clear onto the ball. I've added to it but digging out my DST compressor 8 iron to ensure I am also getting the hands leading through impact. It's not cured the overswing yet but at least I'm getting the club out in front more and covering it more with the chest. For a first basket, it was a definitely 7.5/10 session.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Quite simple really and one I've seen several youtube coaches talk about recently. It's simply taking two or three clubs in your hand, make a swing to the top and then feel the weight of the clubs drop the arms down properly and then simply turn and clear onto the ball. I've added to it but digging out my DST compressor 8 iron to ensure I am also getting the hands leading through impact. It's not cured the overswing yet but at least I'm getting the club out in front more and covering it more with the chest. For a first basket, it was a definitely 7.5/10 session.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with it


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 22, 2018)

Had a mini break at Dale Hill yesterday and today. First round at the â€œWoosnamâ€ course. Lovely course, but very tricky when you donâ€™t know your way around. Horrible 25 points. Played Dale Hills â€œold courseâ€ today which was much more straight forward and got 32 points. Wouldâ€™ve preferred to have another stab at the Woosnam course with the knowledge gathered from yesterdayâ€™s round. 25 points? Gutted.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 22, 2018)

11 holes today.  3 way catch the leader match play game.  all square it finished.  game and swing coming around a bit.  still hitting the ball an embarrassing distance.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 23, 2018)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Played in a stableford comp on Saturday - scored 41 points to hopefully get a nice handicap cut !  I believe I may have come runner up, which will be my 4th runner up spot on all comps this year.  Looks like like I'm going to be bridesmaid for the year and never quite get past the finish line at the front!!
		
Click to expand...

It's been confirmed I came runner up again  handicap down to 16.9 which is my lowest ever handicap since taking the game up properly 3 years ago


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 23, 2018)

had a lesson yesterday morning and played straight after it. was a bit apprehensive as the pro was making a pretty fundamental change to my swing, and I only had 30 mins with a 7 iron to get the hang of it, so arranging to play immediately after the lesson seemed a bit foolhardy. went ok by and large though. 19 points on the front 9, was swinging well. 

wheels came off on the back 9 due to some bad luck as much as bad shots, didn't score for 4 holes in a row due to getting stuck behind trees and in a ditch in on 3 of them, the other was just down to a couple of bad shots. Pulled it round a bit towards the end and finished up on 29 which I was pretty happy with considering the circumstances.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 24, 2018)

Played a Seniors Winter League match at *Sand Martins *near to Wokingham*.*

Mine and my playing partner's first time round here and we were really impressed by the course and club's set-up in general. Warm welcome and a nice selection of food in a busy clubhouse bar with a good atmosphere and plenty of people using it.

Presented in tip-top condition with tees and fairways in fantastic nick as were the greens - fast, true and running out beautifully for this time of year.

It's well worth a visit if you get the chance. 10/10.

Just the one complaint though... we lost the match


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hooked up with a society on hol. Played Calanova, nice enough course in good condition. Iâ€™d hate to have to pay the â‚¬90 green fee tho. One of the lads even lent me a set of clubs 

Petron tpx oversize woods and tommy armour irons. Felt like Crow ðŸ˜†

Didnâ€™t even finish last ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 24, 2018)

Was that bad today that I stopped keeping score after the 5th.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't play but hit the range to work on the one change I want to focus on, which is shallowing the club on the downswing. Had a drill to work with and first attempt was pretty good. Hard mentally as it was rehearse, rehearse, hit, analyse repeat, but really felt I was getting the right feeling and understood what caused the bad ones. It's the real issue with working full time, that there's no opportunity to play after work anymore and so it's weekend or bust. At least we're not on snow watch yet and moaning about courses closed so be thankful we can still get out and play
		
Click to expand...

Are you working on keeping your height consistent during the swing and cutting out the change of posture in your backswing?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Are you working on keeping your height consistent during the swing and cutting out the change of posture in your backswing?
		
Click to expand...

Not something I've looked. I'm working on the one big change of stopping the stacking on the downswing and getting it out in front more. Some positive stuff but a big change. Haven't had a chance to look at it on film or take it to the course yet so we'll see when both of those happen


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 25, 2018)

Heads up
Imurg will be holding a press conference shortly ðŸ‘ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2018)

Indeed he will!!!

Glorious day on the course today. A tad chilly first thing butmonce the sun came out it warmed up nicely.
CVG went off like a train with a par and a birdie start, I could only muster a par, par.
Then onto the 3rd.
131 yards of prime English parkland par 3, played towards Antelope and Camels in the Zoo........
Only went and holed the tee shot didn't I!!!!!
To be fair it was a slightly thin 9 iron and it did rattle the flagstick before dropping in but I really don't give a monkeys
Number 3 for me and that would have been enough to make my day.
So then I thought I'd drop in the best round I've played in 2 1/2 years and shoot a +1 74 gross round - and I was 8 inches away from the eagle on the last that would have made it a level par one.
13 pars, an Eagle, a Birdie, 2 bogeys and a double....
A mighty fine day at the office..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Indeed he will!!!

Glorious day on the course today. A tad chilly first thing butmonce the sun came out it warmed up nicely.
CVG went off like a train with a par and a birdie start, I could only muster a par, par.
Then onto the 3rd.
131 yards of prime English parkland par 3, played towards Antelope and Camels in the Zoo........
Only went and holed the tee shot didn't I!!!!!
To be fair it was a slightly thin 9 iron and it did rattle the flagstick before dropping in but I really don't give a monkeys
Number 3 for me and that would have been enough to make my day.
So then I thought I'd drop in the best round I've played in 2 1/2 years and shoot a +1 74 gross round - and I was 8 inches away from the eagle on the last that would have made it a level par one.
13 pars, an Eagle, a Birdie, 2 bogeys and a double....
A mighty fine day at the office..
		
Click to expand...


Oh I didnâ€™t win btw ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Well played Bro
Thatâ€™s a pint you owe me and CVG ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh I didnâ€™t win btw ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Well played Bro
Thatâ€™s a pint you owe me and CVG ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

so you are saying he had a HIO and didn't get the drinks in for everyone at the club??


----------



## Redskins21 (Oct 25, 2018)

Played my first 18 for over a decade on Sunday. Went round in 90 so was disappointed not to break that, then again I didn't really have any target to aim for. Aiming to better it next time out.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 25, 2018)

Very cold on the hills. Duffed it up the first, three to get to the top, then sent a rocket to the green ending up a meter from the flag. Two lads on the second praised the "approach" shot. "was it your second shot?".....didn't was to disapoint them. "sure" I replied. They let me though..... smashed a monster down the second to back up my "birdie" on the first. Then duffed it round the rest. Walked off after 11, three balls lost and sooooooo cold!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			so you are saying he had a HIO and didn't get the drinks in for everyone at the club??
		
Click to expand...

Fragger and CVG both had to dash off and the bar wasn't even open...
So.....No


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			so you are saying he had a HIO and didn't get the drinks in for everyone at the club??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but to be fair we finished and were away before the bar opens at 11.

Fret not we wonâ€™t forget ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Fragger and CVG both had to dash off and the bar wasn't even open...
So.....No

Click to expand...

and you didn't even go in and buy the cleaner a dram either?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			and you didn't even go in and buy the cleaner a dram either?
		
Click to expand...

He's gone by 8....


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			He's gone by 8....

Click to expand...

what time did you tee off ?? its still dark here at 7.45AM

maybe a bit early to be drinking now day, esp for a driving instructor.. maybe wait till after the first lesson of the day


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			what time did you tee off ?? its still dark here at 7.45AM

maybe a bit early to be drinking now day, esp for a driving instructor.. maybe wait till after the first lesson of the day

Click to expand...

Just after 7.35 - light enough, just!


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 25, 2018)

Yeh I'm back

First game without any real troubles from the injuries of late.  4 under handicap (3 over gross) and only the third time this year I have played better than handicap.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Indeed he will!!!

Glorious day on the course today. A tad chilly first thing butmonce the sun came out it warmed up nicely.
CVG went off like a train with a par and a birdie start, I could only muster a par, par.
Then onto the 3rd.
131 yards of prime English parkland par 3, played towards Antelope and Camels in the Zoo........
Only went and holed the tee shot didn't I!!!!!
To be fair it was a slightly thin 9 iron and it did rattle the flagstick before dropping in but I really don't give a monkeys
Number 3 for me and that would have been enough to make my day.
So then I thought I'd drop in the best round I've played in 2 1/2 years and shoot a +1 74 gross round - and I was 8 inches away from the eagle on the last that would have made it a level par one.
13 pars, an Eagle, a Birdie, 2 bogeys and a double....
A mighty fine day at the office..
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate. Couldnâ€™t of happened to a nicer fella. Take it the dispatcher was out in force


----------



## louise_a (Oct 25, 2018)

I played in our first winter 12 hole rollup comp thismorning , I kept up my good form from the end of the season and scored 26 points,should have finished off in style with a birdie on the 12th but missed a 3 foot putt.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2018)

Well shorts weather is well and truly over. Freezing this morning and had to put my waterproofs on, but it hammered it down from the 2nd though to the 10th tee then the sun came out. But still cold. bag and everything in it got soaked so had to bring the clubs home to dry them out, might even give them a clean while they are here. drove the ball nicely, but helped by a northerly so could aim at the moray firth and slinging hook it out then and the wind brought it back. Harder on the back 9 but again hit it way left and let the wind do its work. only team game today to get round as quickly as possible. Probably be the last game on the full course as will be shooting tomorrow and the course is closed MTW to start the changes and course maintenance.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 26, 2018)

Played at Leamington today courtesy of 4 ball voucher I won on Captain's charity day back in the Summer. Course in not too bad a nick although greens had just been spiked and still a lot of cracks on the fairway. Made very welcome and had a great day out with buddies , won 3&2 and eagled 14


----------



## DRW (Oct 26, 2018)

Had half a day off and played Aberdovey for a bargain of Â£18.50. Fairway coverage is still showing the summer damage but recovering. 

Teed off in hailstones and blowing a hoola, had to run into the starters hut for cover, it was freezing bought back memories of Turnberry & Kent  Wife was not happy Wind from n/ne so into the wind on the front 8 & 11, then with wind until the 16th and the wind died very strange

Real friendly in pro shop and bought a rain hat for Â£15, bargain Round in 3hr 10mins as a 3 ball, nice course, didn't really fire me up as alot of holes were straight/flat, certain flashes of greatness there. Will return on a nicer weather day and wind in normal direction for sure.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 27, 2018)

Winter greens today


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 27, 2018)

Day out with the lads at Lyme Regis 3 degrees and no wind when we arrived about 6 degrees and blowing a hoolie by the time we started and a double hoolie by the time we were finishing.
My own score was only 30 points but the winning score was only 33. I was the only player with a two so scooped the whole pot and more than the comp winner.

If it was pro game they might have suspended play because of what the wind was doing to the ball and it was a waste of time clearing leaves and debris off your line because by the time you got back to the ball there was another lot.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 27, 2018)

I played Woking yesterday in a society day, I wasnâ€™t playing great, but grinding it out for the first 6 holes, I then lost my head after 3 putting from 20ft on 7, took 4 to get down from an easy position on 8, and lost my tee shot after carrying the trees on 9 - played ok coming back in, but the damage was done. I really enjoyed the course, we had all seasons weather wise, including hail stones.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2018)

Monthly stableford. Second group out and barely light and bitterly cold. Played yesterday and had 1 x 4 putts and 5 x 3 putts which is usually a reliable facet. Decided to swap putters today in a bid to freshen it up. I've totally lost the pace of the greens and another 6 x 3 putts today. The new swing change coming on in fits and starts and the good swings are much better. Just so hard to change from stacking the shaft after so long. Still plenty of time over the winter to get it right and now had a safety net of an extra shot having hit 14.5


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 27, 2018)

Stableford comp today and was ready for a day of woe after the warm up and first tee shot.
As it was, I had the best ball striking day I have had in a number of months, and holed a few putts. Came in with 35 points for 4th place, and with CSS up to 75 means a cut back down into cat 1 and off 5.2.

Long may that continue!


----------



## Dogma (Oct 27, 2018)

26 points in a Stableford comp off our Whites.

Cold. Wet. Windy.

Putting was horrendous.

Oh well. Up to 22.7!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

I have played 3 rounds this weekend. 76, 92, 79. Spot the medal round. Yep, 92. Utter rubbish.


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2018)

Winter League, 4BBB matchplay, I was playing with Wilson laminated 1 and 3 woods, Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, 2 to PW, Dunlop Peter Thomson SW and a Bronty Silver Knight putter. 

I birdied the tricky first hole and we had two more birdies to be one over gross and three up at he turn, but they then turned it on and won the next three holes and were in turn 1 over gross on the back nine, I ended up needing to hole an unpleasant 6 footer to halve the match and luckily the Silver Knight came up trumps.

Good match and a fair result in the end.


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I have played 3 rounds this weekend. 76, 92, 79. Spot the medal round. Yep, 92. Utter rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

If the 92 was yesterday and the weather was anything like it was here then I can understand. I went in after 9, freezing cold and wet through.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 28, 2018)

Bizarre 79 in this mornings medal - I was +7 after 4, then level for the rest of the front 9, but should have been -2 over those 5 holes, and could have been -5.... +1 back 9, again could have been lower if I could have got some putts to drop.

Happy with the score as I felt the swing was all over the place, should see me get a small cut.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 28, 2018)

I played today...

... I shouldn't have. What a painful round, even missed my two birdie putts at the end which would have at least saved part of the day! One of those days.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 28, 2018)

Went back to my old club yesterday. Itâ€™s in great condition..... Terrible first hole followed by some steady golf afterwards. 
Got me thinking about rejoining, but itâ€™s back to that distance debate. No issue at weekends, but midweek golf and practice is hard to come by..... 
Gonna have another look at a couple of clubs again and bite the bullet either way!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 28, 2018)

22 putts on the front 9 not exactly cat 1 standard putting.

Struck the ball really well all the way round, shape about the clown holding the putter


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

Crow said:



			If the 92 was yesterday and the weather was anything like it was here then I can understand. I went in after 9, freezing cold and wet through.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Saturday. It was baltic. Seriously cold. No rain, but cold. Ok, with the right clothing, it would have been ok, but I was seriously under equipped. My fault, but yep, frozen all day, and it was a 4.40 round. Lots of hanging about. 3.40 today. Way different.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 28, 2018)

Day late. Played at Farthingstone with my friend, 11.30 tee time for Â£14 each!

Was very cold and (despite the forecast) very wet.

Straight matchplay, I beat him 4&2 after being 2 down after 4.

Shot an 84 which I was thrilled with, given the conditions and was 1 over my handicap.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 28, 2018)

First round of the winter 4BBB competition. A good (and have to say, very satisfying) 8&6 win especially as the oppo's were off 5 & 6 hc respectively. Both me & partner played a blinder. And before anyone says "that's handicapping for you" we'd have still been 4 up with six to play had it been off scratch. Pleased!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2018)

Texas Scramble today, team handicaps of 4, 5, 9 & 10, so 2.8, great round and finished on 9 under gross, 11.8 under nett.
In with a shout but will have to wait until tomorrow as computer crashed.


----------



## IanM (Oct 28, 2018)

36 points in an icy blast at Bryn Meadows this afternoon...driver wasnâ€™t touched... quirky course, bit nutty in places ....pleased with the score as hadnâ€™t played there before 

Nice to get out though...


----------



## Tongo (Oct 29, 2018)

Played 18 holes at Tournerbury on Hayling Island at sunrise this morning. Absolutely beautiful autumn morning and shot 86 so pleasing all round.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2018)

Entered the 'Autumn Shield Stableford' on Saturday. Started fairly well, thought I was playing alright but even my slightly bad shots were punished. Felt like I got no luck whatsoever. Ended up with only 29 points, which looks poor but I honestly felt I played better than that. Oh well, another 0.1. Running out of comps this year to get another cut now.

It was chilly too. First round in a long, long time that I had to dig the trousers out of the drawer rather than shorts. Not to mention the nice warm glove to put on my right hand in between shots.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 29, 2018)

Tongo said:



			Played 18 holes at Tournerbury on Hayling Island at sunrise this morning. Absolutely beautiful autumn morning and shot 86 so pleasing all round.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s it like?


----------



## DRW (Oct 29, 2018)

Squeezed in 14 holes at RSD yesterday later afternoon, great to play it again after a couple of months. Still love the course, the bunker placement and look are so good. Greens are big and lush.

Played Porthmadog golf club, certainly a course of different nines, cant think of a course so different that I have played before. They are remodelling their 6th with more water in play.

Struck the ball great, couple of birdies, missed the eagle putt on 17th from about 3 foot, doh, lost 2 balls in the first cut double doh and 2 balls off the 11th tee par 3 triple doh


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			Winter greens today 

Click to expand...

Really ! 

Thatâ€™s shocking, was it that cold and frozen or just an overcautiois green keeper.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 29, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Thatâ€™s shocking, was it that cold and frozen or just an overcautiois green keeper.
		
Click to expand...

There was frost, was a shock to find out but once out on the course we could see the frost and that was at 11am.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2018)

35 points in the roll up to finish second despite not feeling great. New swing change worked better thanks for better tempo and having switched to my Anser Cadence blade finally remembered how to putt


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 29, 2018)

RandG said:



			There was frost, was a shock to find out but once out on the course we could see the frost and that was at 11am.
		
Click to expand...

You guys must have had it worse than we did, Saturday was cold but no sign of frost


----------



## User 99 (Oct 29, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			You guys must have had it worse than we did, Saturday was cold but no sign of frost
		
Click to expand...

I live 3 minutes from the course but it's amazing the difference between my place and the course when it's cold. The problem is the greens staff are in early at it's coldest, once they've done what they need to do they are out of there, so no changing of pins regardless of the temps come 10/11am, which I suppose is fair enough if guys are stating at 8 on a winter course


----------



## Tongo (Oct 30, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Whatâ€™s it like?
		
Click to expand...

Its a pleasant 9 holer that has a links feel as it almost borders Chichester harbour. Yesterday it was benign but i would imagine in the wind it would be fairly tough, particularly the 2 par 5's (the 2nd measures 568 off of the yellows). 

It certainly wouldnt match up to the main Hayling Island course but i suppose it depends on what you are used to playing. I certainly enjoy playing down there. The greens were a little mottled in places but generally in good condition for this time of year.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 30, 2018)

Tongo said:



			Its a pleasant 9 holer that has a links feel as it almost borders Chichester harbour. Yesterday it was benign but i would imagine in the wind it would be fairly tough, particularly the 2 par 5's (the 2nd measures 568 off of the yellows).

It certainly wouldnt match up to the main Hayling Island course but i suppose it depends on what you are used to playing. I certainly enjoy playing down there. The greens were a little mottled in places but generally in good condition for this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Have never played it so on that report I will def give it a go


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Cheers. Have never played it so on that report I will def give it a go
		
Click to expand...

I can confirm it's a nice little track, took the eldest round there last Wednesday in shorts n t-shirt. May need a few more layers now mate.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2018)

Had a random day off yesterday (holiday to use up) and had a knock at Bushey Hall. Cracking front nine of 42 (21 points) followed by a much less cracking back nine of 48 (14). 35 points overall, not too bad, but obviously I'm disappointed I didn't maintain the good start. For some reason I did very poorly on the par 3s, whereas par 3s are normally my stronger holes if anything. Fives pars in total, all on par 4s.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 1, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			You guys must have had it worse than we did, Saturday was cold but no sign of frost
		
Click to expand...




RandG said:



			I live 3 minutes from the course but it's amazing the difference between my place and the course when it's cold. The problem is the greens staff are in early at it's coldest, once they've done what they need to do they are out of there, so no changing of pins regardless of the temps come 10/11am, which I suppose is fair enough if guys are stating at 8 on a winter course
		
Click to expand...


No frost here on Sat or Sunday, though there was some on Monday. Played Nairn Dunbar as ours is closed for the start of the redesign work. Played Dunbar again yesterday and the big difference between them and Nairn is once Nairn goes on winter greens that's it for the day, even if the temp went up to 20 deg ND changed the flags once the temp got up and all back on by 10am.  That would have been it for the day at Nairn


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2018)

Well. Yesterday was Halloween
And my golf, Fragger's golf and CVG's golf was a nightmare!!
I played slightly less crap than the others.
I think that's all that needs saying on the matter.....


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Well. Yesterday was Halloween
And my golf, Fragger's golf and CVG's golf was a nightmare!!
I played slightly less crap than the others.
I think that's all that needs saying on the matter.....
		
Click to expand...

You have had your full cream rising to the top a couple of weeks ago. You have now got to put up with sour milk for the foreseeable. Thems the rules


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Well. Yesterday was Halloween
And my golf, Fragger's golf and CVG's golf was a nightmare!!
I played slightly less crap than the others.
I think that's all that needs saying on the matter.....
		
Click to expand...

but did you get the drinks in  yet?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 1, 2018)

Seniors Pairs  Open at Robin Hood and came 3rd with 43 on C/B plus two 2's  3 over for myself .


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			but did you get the drinks in  yet?
		
Click to expand...

Probably tomorrow. Fragger's had to dash again


----------



## User 99 (Nov 1, 2018)

9 holes with 2 balls this afternoon, 1 under thru 7 , folded to  1 over after 9


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2018)

No chance to play aside from weekends so off to a range last night. Rocked up to Lavender Park in Ascot where I have my lessons to find they have TopTracer in some of the bays. Quick chat with the guy I use for lessons and a quick five minute refresher, although tweaks as I was in a great tempo and the new change working, and he showed me the features. A great session followed with far more structure. I tried the global par three challenge (same hole worldwide on their software) which was great for focus and alignment to a specific challenge. Several other options that really let me work with a specific target and real time feedback on how I was performing. Really enjoyed the session, hit the ball well and pumped for the competition at the weekend now


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 1, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No chance to play aside from weekends so off to a range last night. Rocked up to Lavender Park in Ascot where I have my lessons to find they have TopTracer in some of the bays. Quick chat with the guy I use for lessons and a quick five minute refresher, although tweaks as I was in a great tempo and the new change working, and he showed me the features. A great session followed with far more structure. I tried the global par three challenge (same hole worldwide on their software) which was great for focus and alignment to a specific challenge. Several other options that really let me work with a specific target and real time feedback on how I was performing. Really enjoyed the session, hit the ball well and pumped for the competition at the weekend now
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great all the best for the weekend


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 1, 2018)

RandG said:



			9 holes with 2 balls this afternoon, 1 under thru 7 , folded to  1 over after 9 

Click to expand...

Was you taking the best score at each hole?


----------



## DRW (Nov 1, 2018)

Had the pleasure to play over the last few days:-

Conwy, let a great score go today, 3 putted from about 10-12ft three times, hit 10 GIR, no birdies and topped 4 fairway wood shots off the fairway, shot 9 over. Won the family matchplay 6:3:1.

RSD, managed 15 holes before dark. Family took a beating

Nefyn, started in rain/wind for 3 holes, on the old course but dried up, by which time I had lost 2 balls to the sea , thought the front 9 holes were great and really enjoyed them, about on par with Sheringham. The 2nd hole is a great sweeping hole Played 'the point' 9 holes in 1 over, certainly different and can say I have never teed off from a coast guards tower before but have now WTH


----------



## User 99 (Nov 1, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Was you taking the best score at each hole?
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 4, 2018)

Playing yesterday in really strong winds only managed 32 points but it was mainly my putting let me down, 6 makeable putts missed, trying out a new (to me) ball and it seemed to roll a little bit more, several putts went well past the hole.

The winning score in the comp was only a couple under handicap and the best of the first division was only one better than handicap (37 points).

Our greens at the moment are superb, as good as they have been at any time this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2018)

wasn't planning on playing yesterday as the weather forecast was horrendous, 40mph wind and lasting rain. decided to head down and have a coffee with the boys and see how bad it was in Nairn which 20 miles from my house.  bright sunshine, no rain and little or no wind. temp even got up to 18deg and Slow Dave (who is cold all the time)  was even down to shirt sleeves. we decided to just play individual for a change, played ok. but slow Dave took the money with a level par gross


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 4, 2018)

Played in a better ball pairs comp and got 40 points to come third. 

Winning pair got 47 points and one of the winners got an albatross on the par 5 18th!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

Sunday morning roll up. 28 points but a long way from last. Didn't feel I played too badly and felt the bad shots were punished severely. Some good stuff especially with my wedge shots and not too disheartened. Keep working on the swing change I'm making and keep positive about where I'm going with my game


----------



## Junior (Nov 5, 2018)

Played Saturday in a 4bbb and my partners shoulders must have been sore by the end.  Only had 5 pars in 15 holes and 3 of them were on the last 3 holes when we had little chance of a score.   

Decided to take up an invite for a bounce game early doors yesterday and tried to feel like the club face wasn't shutting and I was holding it through to the target longer......1 under gross for 13 holes, and it was the worst I could have scored.   Stupid game


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2018)

Could've kicked myself on Saturday. Was just a friendly knock at Rickmansworth, but I went from having 14 points after five holes, to only finishing on 32 points. Wheels just fell off by the 7th and I couldn't quite get them back on! A birdie and five pars altogether but five trebles as well(!). Farcical.


----------



## Duckster (Nov 5, 2018)

Bit late, but played on Friday afternoon in the Presentation Night's Shotgun.  12 holes (for anyone that know's Pleasington, we just didn't go over the railway).  Managed to get in with the Captain, so went off the 1st.  I was 4 over gross, played really well.  Had to DQ ourselves due to our own stupidity...... played off whites for a comp that was stated to be off the yellows.  We were only a point behind the winners as well.  DOH!

Still, enjoyed it.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 5, 2018)

Went out today. Layered up with fleece lined trousers on to boot. Shirt sleeves by the 6th, wishing Id still got shorts on by the 12th! 33point haul, with the less said the better about putting 2 OOB in a row off the 18th tee!


----------



## User 99 (Nov 6, 2018)

Level for 9 holes, gonna have to stop this going out on my own during the week as I play utter gash at the weekends.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2018)

Stupid bloody game!!!
Level par standing on the 9th tee - tee shot goes 250 right side of fairway, 160 to the pin.....
13 over for the rest of the round....
Completely forgot how to play.....
Stupid game..


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Stupid bloody game!!!
Level par standing on the 9th tee - tee shot goes 250 right side of fairway, 160 to the pin.....
13 over for the rest of the round....
Completely forgot how to play.....
Stupid game..
		
Click to expand...

OUCH


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2018)

Get in. HDID published the results from the weekend on Monday and looked as though it hadn't been split into divisions which meant I came 7th overall (still not too bad) but it has now been re-issued into divisions and the notification on my phone says I'm now second in division 2 so looks like a few more quid in pro shop vouchers coming. Only had 34 but CSS went u to 72 (par 70) as it seemed to play really tough. No change in handicap sadly but its twice I've come second recently so have to be pleased with the consistency. Very happy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 7, 2018)

Excellent day yesterday with Captainron, LQ and Dan from Woodhall at Porthcawl. We didn't threaten the prizes but the highlight was entering the 2's sweep then having a sandy par and 3 birdies on the par 3 7th hole. Non stop bantz from start to finish


----------



## louise_a (Nov 7, 2018)

played in my last open of the year at Clitheroe today, I hit the long shots well lbut very unusually I couldn't hit my wedges straight, hitting the green from inside 100 yds is one of my strengths but today on 5 of the first 6 holes, I had wedge or 9iron to the green and missed the green each time, I hope it was just a temporary fault


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2018)

again wasn't planning on playing as the forecast was for heavy rain.

FYI, not a drop and prob 16 deg again, so shorts dug out and a few others had the same idea. 

half in the match 4BBB (4 down on the front 9) and again won the team best 2 score to count.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 8, 2018)

Went out for 10 holes after been away on holiday and work for the last month.
Wish I never bothered, was horrendous.


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 8, 2018)

Played the front nine at sunny Bedlingtonshire this afternoon after my Mizuno fitting yesterday. My ball position and alignment came in for some criticism so went out with the intention of trying to correct both. Shot 2 under gross and absolutely striped it! Do I need new clubs?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 8, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Excellent day yesterday with Captainron, LQ and Dan from Woodhall at Porthcawl. We didn't threaten the prizes but the highlight was entering the 2's sweep then having a sandy par and 3 birdies on the par 3 7th hole. Non stop bantz from start to finish 

Click to expand...

Great day and what a tough course it is.

2 balls down after 4 holes got me thinking would I have enough to last me the round 

Thanks for organsing and its one comp that I will do again.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2018)

36 points today chipping poor cost me 3 shots, but overall happy leading our winter comp. by 1 point now. 148 total best 4 scores count.


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 8, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			36 points today chipping poor cost me 3 shots, but overall happy leading our winter comp. by 1 point now. 148 total best 4 scores count.
		
Click to expand...

Poor chipping a sign of A Bothered Mind?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			Poor chipping a sign of A Bothered Mind?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean by that, 2 were to long and 1 was to short , poor technique. Resulting in bogies.


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 8, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Not sure what you mean by that, 2 were to long and 1 was to short , poor technique. Resulting in bogies.
		
Click to expand...

That's the last RL Burnside album.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			That's the last RL Burnside album.
		
Click to expand...


Ha that's goodðŸ˜€  To much golf on my mind, just had a listen to some of the songs never heard that album before.ðŸ¤™


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 9, 2018)

And I was absolutely useless. Just like Ive been for the last month or so. 

Boring.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			And I was absolutely useless. Just like Ive been for the last month or so.

Boring.
		
Click to expand...

Tough pal. Hard when you can't see a change in fortunes. Is it the same problem? Maybe a lesson?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tough pal. Hard when you can't see a change in fortunes. Is it the same problem? Maybe a lesson?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, no worries. The problem is mostly between my ears which makes me stiff like a robot over the ball, causing me all sorts of issues. But I think I can see some sort of light as I see myself not taking it too seriously.

I hit some great shots today as well, but theyre in vast minority at the moment. Just need for them to grow in Numbers and Iâ€™ll be on the right track again.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 10, 2018)

Played 9 holes at Cams Hall yesterday morning. Shot 43 so was pleased with that.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 10, 2018)

77 blows, not bad after being 6 over thru 7


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2018)

Nairn Dunbar stableford cancelled this morning so we did a team Russian. team won with 302 points we were a good 40 points behind that. hit the ball nicely, trialed Tour soft, which i wasn't convinced by but was with the ball i use for hickory;Callaway Super Soft. Ball really flew and hit some big drives, even past a few of my usual crowed who usually hit it much further than me. 3 birdies on the bounce on the first three holes.... only downside was 12th hit a nice drive only had 30 yard chip, shermaned it , dropped another did the same... both almost in the sewage works.

plus side a lovely day and a great craic


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 10, 2018)

Bit of fun this weeks as we had our annual England vs Rest match.

We won our 4BBB match 3up I played a bit indifferent but we Ham & Egged it all the way round as a pair.  Loving my new 3 wood so easy to hit it shouldnâ€™t be legal.

Nice to play with a couple of new faces, and a pleasure to let them buy lunch following a rare England victory.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 10, 2018)

2 man Texas Scramble comp today, 25% combined handicap, 7 drives each(1 must be a Par3) gross 75 for a nett 68.
Bit different, but good fun.
Nett 60 leading in clubhouse.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 10, 2018)

And got soaked. It battered down. Horrible. No hat. No waterproofs. No umbrella. Greens flooded in minutes. Still drying out at home.


----------



## Crow (Nov 10, 2018)

Played in a 4 player Texas Scramble today over 14 holes. 
Playing 1, 3 and 4 Cypress Point "Long-Flite" polymer woods (glad I chose these as we had a very heavy shower at the start and the course was very wet), Slazenger Ben Hogan Plus 1s, 2 to Equalizer, a Slazenger Gary Player sand wedge and a John Letters flanged blade putter (bottom in the picture below).

I wasn't expecting a great score as our team included two ladies which can make it hard to reach the longer par 4s in two (club rules are that whoever's shot is selected the same player can't play the next shot) and one of the women was 82! Not to mention the other man who is around 70.

But we played really well as a team and the 82 year old hit some great shots, with excellent distance. We had 12 bogeys, 1 par and a birdie for a level gross less our handicap of 4 which gave us a 4 under total, respectable but nothing to shout about or so I thought, but how wrong can you be, we won!
Only 14 teams but a win's a win.

My shot of the day was to the par 3 10th, 140 yards with a bunker to carry, I hit a nice 7 iron with a touch of draw to 6 feet and one of the ladies holed for birdie.


Think I'll keep the same bag for tomorrow's Winter League 4BBB match.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2018)

Saturday roll up. Didn't play too badly for 32 points but my fourball took the team prize. The swing change is filtering through especially given the lack of range work I've done but some old technique refusing to go. My golfing brain and thinking so much better though and plotting my way to a score even when it's off a tad. Very happy. Captains drive in tomorrow and a team even and I'm with the outgoing captain so best behaviour


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 10, 2018)

really wanted the ground to open and save me, decent front nine but absolute garbage on the back 9,

normally wouldn't bother me but today was an aggregate pairs and my partner made 42 points, and I think we'll be bottom half of the table once the scores are counted


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2018)

Not the greatest weather today,  heavy showers and got very dark at a couple of points, but off yellows managed to knock it round in gross 4 over front 9 and 1 over back for 39pts and a roll-up win - first in a few years.  Sees my roll-up h/cap cut 1.6 to 6.4.  Oh well.  That'll make a challenge for 36pts until the clocks go forward (our r-u handicap come down but don't go up). Pleasing.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 10, 2018)

New PB for me today, very happy with a 76 gross and my first ever level Par for 9 holes, 1 birdie 1 bogey and 7 pars on the back 9 coming home.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2018)

ger147 said:



			New PB for me today, very happy with a 76 gross and my first ever level Par for 9 holes, 1 birdie 1 bogey and 7 pars on the back 9 coming home.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Sir!


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2018)

34 points in the comp today in awful conditions......... driver stayed in the bag again.... lesson there somewhere!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 10, 2018)

Played the bann course at castlerock for the first time.  Short but tough little 9 hole set in the dunes beside the main course. 

Didnt play that well but enjoyed the layout. Enjoyable par 3s and the second is a tough par 4.


----------



## brendy (Nov 10, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Played the bann course at castlerock for the first time.  Short but tough little 9 hole set in the dunes beside the main course.

Didnt play that well but enjoyed the layout. Enjoyable par 3s and the second is a tough par 4.
		
Click to expand...

Any time Im up its always the Mussenden for me, Id love to maybe go up early doors some day and do the 9 holes after the big course.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 10, 2018)

brendy said:



			Any time Im up its always the Mussenden for me, Id love to maybe go up early doors some day and do the 9 holes after the big course.
		
Click to expand...

Good winter deal going atm.  12.50 for golf and a fry.   the 9 hole would be a good warm up for the man course.  can be tricky to hold the fairways.  you won't need a driver.


----------



## Crow (Nov 11, 2018)

Well, after yesterday's win in the Texas Scramble I was looking forward to playing the same clubs in today's 4BBB match in the Winter League, down to earth with a bump!

I was shocking and just couldn't get a swing feeling going all round, primarily with the Long-Flite woods but also the Hogans, luckily the putter behaved itself (bar one awful pulled putt for a half from 4 feet) and I dovetailed well with my partner.

That added to the fact that our opposition were also off their games meant that there was never more than a hole in it and at the end we escaped with a half, not a match of great quality but a lot of tension!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2018)

Captains drive in/putt out and a team event. Played with the outgoing captain which was nice. Weather held of and the course was in good condition given the filthy weather last night. Some bunkers were flooded but other than that it was fine. Shame my golf didn't hold up. Good in parts and poor in others. Great day and a huge turnout and the silence ant 11.00am impeccably observed on the course. All in all a great day


----------



## Wilson (Nov 11, 2018)

Average round today, started with a double again, including a duffed chip out... was still +2 when I had a good birdie chance on 8...which I three putted, then a 7 on 9 after missing it in a bad spot. On the bogey train on the back 9, couldnâ€™t get anything going - at least the weather was glorious!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Played yesterday, and ended up with the same result as Wednesday, 4th. Both rounds were a bit frustrating. Some rank, silly mistakes like missing a green from 80yds. Missing a birdie from 18". Feel like there's another under par round just around the corner, i.e. confidence is fine. But concentration and decision making needs looking at.

See what Wednesday @Desert Springs brings.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 11, 2018)

Horrific, 28 points, just horrific.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			And got soaked. It battered down. Horrible. No hat. No waterproofs. No umbrella. Greens flooded in minutes. Still drying out at home.
		
Click to expand...

Yup.. sounds like me on Saturday.

Just bloody typical it was. I was playing in the Remembrance Day comp, in a group with the club sec (12 hcap), his son (5 hcap) and another feller (6 hcap), so I was a bit nervous about holding them up with my rubbish golf to begin with. But I was playing really well as it turned out. Had a solid front nine of 17 points, then was having an even better back nine that went par, bogey, bogey, birdie, par, par - standing on the 16th tee I had 34 points in the bag already. Then the monsoon came. Hailstones and all. I hit a drive out of bounds because I was rushing, played another one, then hooked my next shot, shanked the one after and picked it up. The 5 handicapper was on the green but they were totally flooded already as it was absolutely bucketing down. He four putted because it was nothing but puddles, so the club sec deemed it unplayable (and I wasn't disagreeing) so we walked in! My best comp round since July and I didn't even get to finish it off. He was talking about declaring the comp cancelled as the last 3 or 4 groups couldn't finish in playable conditions. So I repeat - just bloody typical! 

Due to unsatisfaction of having not finished I went for a hastily arranged and slightly hungover 9 holes yesterday, and played awfully. But at least I can say I didn't let myself down with the better players on Saturday, quite pleased about that.


----------



## DRW (Nov 12, 2018)

Best road trip ever. 27.5 hours, 680 miles, 18 holes, four people, four bags & clubs in a Nissan Micra, car karaoke there and back, heavy rain on way up for 300 odd miles, to mum saying is this course well known, so many great memories, all to play the Old Course at St Andrews.


From before , entering the daily ballot without the wife/Mum knowing, to realising I would have to tell them when we got a tee time, Wife being angry and still waking up the following day angry. Heavy rain almost all the way up, getting there at just after midnight.

Morning, Waking up to clear(ish) skies, dry, fairly still, some sun, and teed off at 10.40am, playing a round on the Old Course, following an R&A comp. Son and I were allowed to play off the whites.

Highlights: Seeing wife get a sandy par out of the mega shell bunker on 7th, seeing my mum hit the par 3 8th and getting a par, I hit two par 4 greens off the tee in one round (hole 9 and 10), Son being a foot away from slam dunking on the par 3, 11th. My son and I both shot 80 and nneither of us went in a bunker. A truly amazing round and finished in 3hr 50 mins, with basically no pressure from behind or in front. So relaxing and enjoyable and so many great memories.


To after, getting back just after 10pm Sat night and still buzzing a couple of days later, thank you, thank you for the experience

Loved it loved it loved it, its what dreams are made of!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 12, 2018)

A soggy 18 holes at Great Salterns in Portsmouth. Shot 95 so nothing special.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 12, 2018)

RandG said:



			Horrific, 28 points, just horrific.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you Scots didn't do stableford?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I thought you Scots didn't do stableford?
		
Click to expand...

Not usually, hence the 28


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 12, 2018)

And I've realised that Iâ€™m not having a slump in form. I simply had an unbelievable streak in September where I was playing well above my actual skill level. In the last 8 rounds, Iâ€™ve had a top of 32 points, with the last 3 rounds coming in at 28, 28 and 25 points.

Damn those 5 consecutive 40 points rounds in September that made me believe I actually knew how to play this game. Or sort of anyway.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I thought you Scots didn't do stableford?
		
Click to expand...

No idea where you got that from.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 12, 2018)

I played today for the first time in a week and could not believe the difference in green pace in such a short time.

I played well enough, with 36 points, but must have dropped half a dozen shots on the greens.

Only needed two of them to drop and I would have been the winner.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			And I've realised that Iâ€™m not having a slump in form. I simply had an unbelievable streak in September where I was playing well above my actual skill level. In the last 8 rounds, Iâ€™ve had a top of 32 points, with the last 3 rounds coming in at 28, 28 and 25 points.

Damn those 5 consecutive 40 points rounds in September that made me believe I actually knew how to play this game. Or sort of anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Most will suffer peaks and troughs. You did well to get five scores so far under handicap and now you're the same distance away from finding a buffer zone. It won't take much to get that back to 32, 33 points most weeks which I always think represents a half decent mornings golf


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Most will suffer peaks and troughs. You did well to get five scores so far under handicap and now you're the same distance away from finding a buffer zone. It won't take much to get that back to 32, 33 points most weeks which I always think represents a half decent mornings golf
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think youâ€™re absolutely right. If I could consistently get 32-33 points Iâ€™d be happy, but when you canâ€™t rack up even 30 it does take a toll on the confidence, but probably more importantly - the fun in playing. Hopefully itâ€™ll turn shortly. Given that my next 2 rounds planned in will be tough links courses, I think Iâ€™ll have to work hard on my meditation the coming week in order not to lose it completely out on the course when I thin a bunker shot 50 yards pass the green.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Yeah, I think youâ€™re absolutely right. If I could consistently get 32-33 points Iâ€™d be happy, but when you canâ€™t rack up even 30 it does take a toll on the confidence, but probably more importantly - the fun in playing. Hopefully itâ€™ll turn shortly. Given that my next 2 rounds planned in will be tough links courses, I think Iâ€™ll have to work hard on my meditation the coming week in order not to lose it completely out on the course when I thin a bunker shot 50 yards pass the green. 

Click to expand...

Where are you losing the shots you weren't earlier in the year. I'm finding the wet, thick heavy rough a real penalty at the moment and costing me a few shots as are the bare lies for chipping. My bunker play is holding firm as I've gone to a wedge with less bounce which has made a massive difference. It's winter golf and it's hard. The ball doesn't go as far (so longer clubs in), greens are more bobbly so shorter putts are harder to make with regularity and it does definitely require more patience and a different thought process


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where are you losing the shots you weren't earlier in the year. I'm finding the wet, thick heavy rough a real penalty at the moment and costing me a few shots as are the bare lies for chipping. My bunker play is holding firm as I've gone to a wedge with less bounce which has made a massive difference. It's winter golf and it's hard. The ball doesn't go as far (so longer clubs in), greens are more bobbly so shorter putts are harder to make with regularity and it does definitely require more patience and a different thought process
		
Click to expand...

I lose shots all over the place Iâ€™d have to say, but the biggest issue now is that Iâ€™m so stiff standing over the ball. Before I had a natural fade, so always aimed left and it would curve back in. Now it can go dead straight, I can pull it and it can be the regular fade. Itâ€™s all a bit of a lottery at the moment and I donâ€™t know where to aim as I donâ€™t know which shot Iâ€™m going to pull off.
My putting has been really bad as well lately where I can easily 3 putt from 10 feet. Completely lost my control of the pace. I can not fault the greens though as they are still amazing given the time of year, so hats off to the green keepers at the club! 

I do firmly believe that a lot of my bad play of late simply is the result of not knowing how the shot will shape, so I stiff up and grab the club even harder, losing all rhythm.

Edit: After thinking about it, most of my lost shots comes from the approach shot. As it now can be pull, straight or a fade, I leave myself in a lot of tricky situations as it rarely actually lands on the green. Aim to the left for a fade in - it goes dead straight, landing to the left of the green. Next hole Iâ€™d then be aiming dead on, for the good old fade to come back into play, leaving the ball to the right of the green.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 13, 2018)

Session on my pro's SAM putting lab this morning.

Very eye opening as to how bad my putting stroke had become but just very positive improvement during the session. Very interesting how using a one inch longer putter (same make and model) improved the path of my stroke.

Putting mat in the garage is going to see a bit of use over the winter now I know what to work on.

Needed to do this months ago!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 13, 2018)

Played the Creek course at Cams Hall. Racked up a round 100 due to dumping three balls in the pond at the last!


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 13, 2018)

Another 36 points today but not enough to beat my best score in winter comp. hit one of my second shots of the cliff so no score on that hole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 13, 2018)

Used my Close House Â£10.00 voucher today on the Filly Course, absolute bargain, course in great condition for time of year, bit windy and a couple of balls lost by PP under leaves!
Absolute steal if the offer comes up again.


----------



## AMcC (Nov 14, 2018)

Played Dundonald yesterday in Ayrshire Winter Golf Association meet.  Course was good, greens fast and true. A couple of bits on the fairways still not recovered from the summer sun yet. Thought I had played ok, especially after having had a lesson on Tuesday, ball striking was good. Bodes well for the winter.

I was playing with  pro who shot a 3 under 69 for joint second and the other amateur was off plus 3 !

Last week I played Western with a pro and a 1 handicapper.

It was a great experience both weeks, just playing beside these guys and watching their routines and how they strike the ball was worthwhile


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 14, 2018)

Stoked the ball around 10 holes in 2 over (one birdie, should have had 3!) Change in putting. Walk up, one look and putt. To great success!!!!! Have I finally found a way of doing this? I bluddy hope so. Caught up with role up so went for a brew with them. The winner had 29 points (over 12 holes)??? And I thought I'd played well.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2018)

A win. A scabby win but still a win. And by 2 shots. Driving, on a very tight course, was excellent.... do I really need a new driver? A few very scruffy chips, twice missing the green from 20 yards but the putting, both long and short, on very fast greens was blob on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2018)

Well today was the final medal of the year - currently sitting on top of the pile with a net 68 and ðŸ¤ž itâ€™s finally a medal win this year and a turkey ðŸ¦ƒ for Xmas ðŸ˜€


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2018)

Used a day's leave yesterday, had a round at Bushey Hall, only Â£11 after midday so rude not to really. Played absolute gash though as I usually do there. Lost a ball immediately with the first tee shot (new ball out the box as well) to set the tone for the day. 95 blows in the end (30 points), and we were stuck behind some golf society day so it took forever. Three-putted five times. Had to keep telling myself it was better than being at work though...  I always struggle on this course though, I think a lot of the holes are just too bloody long which makes it very difficult for me to play to handicap.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 15, 2018)

Hard luck but better than working, when you say to long what length are you speaking about? We have a par 4 at 450 and I havenâ€™t parred it in 2 years.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2018)

Usual 3 ball yesterday.
Fragger set off like a scalded cat with his "sandy(allegedly)" par on the first and another on the 2nd....
I had a very steady front with all nett pars bar one nett bogey but I was 2 points down at the turn.
And as usual class showed through and I romped home with an easy demolition....
20 points on the back (including a blob on 17) gave me 37 and an easy win.......
Struggled a little off the tee at times which is frustrating as the rest of the game is working quite well.
Some good scores to be had if I can keep it on the short stuff.
Same again tomorrow or better


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Hard luck but better than working, when you say to long what length are you speaking about? We have a par 4 at 450 and I havenâ€™t parred it in 2 years.
		
Click to expand...

Well, even playing off yellows, the following are very long for me, particularly when I don't have a reliable long second shot:
1st hole, 441 yard par 4, slight dogleg, and the drive is slightly uphill.
6th hole, 215 yard par 3. I have to hit my 3 iron which only goes about 185 without a nice fairway to roll on. Otherwise I'd have to hit a soft driver, but I've never really tried that before.
13th hole, 466 yard par 4, and doglegs to the left. Absolute zero chance of me getting near that in two.
16th hole is a 464 yard par 4 as well. At least it is straight though. Funnily enough I lost my ball off the tee as it hit a tree and vanished (we even heard it land but had no idea where because of the low sun), so teed up again and parred it with the second ball for a six! That was driver, 6 iron, then the best wedge I hit all day and one putt.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, even playing off yellows, the following are very long for me, particularly when I don't have a reliable long second shot:
1st hole, 441 yard par 4, slight dogleg, and the drive is slightly uphill.
6th hole, 215 yard par 3. I have to hit my 3 iron which only goes about 185 without a nice fairway to roll on. Otherwise I'd have to hit a soft driver, but I've never really tried that before.
13th hole, 466 yard par 4, and doglegs to the left. Absolute zero chance of me getting near that in two.
16th hole is a 464 yard par 4 as well. At least it is straight though. Funnily enough I lost my ball off the tee as it hit a tree and vanished (we even heard it land but had no idea where because of the low sun), so teed up again and parred it with the second ball for a six! That was driver, 6 iron, then the best wedge I hit all day and one putt.
		
Click to expand...


You need a wood or hybrid of some description.    even if you struggle to hit those clubs which I think you mentioned in the past, if you could learn to hit a long slice it would help enormously.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 15, 2018)

Ye they would be long for me also Im not a fan of long par 3s give me a short tricky one any day. 

Seems long course if thatâ€™s off the yellows. 

Done well to par that 16th give you a mulligan on the first shotðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			You need a wood or hybrid of some description.    even if you struggle to hit those clubs which I think you mentioned in the past, if you could learn to hit a long slice it would help enormously.
		
Click to expand...

Me and hybrids have long and chequered history, believe me. Ultimately it's tough for me to get enough practise in, on my home course I would only need to use it maybe once or twice around, so playing one round a week I just don't get to hit it enough times. On the rare occasion I can get to the range, I've worked on it, seen improvement, then at the weekend it's back to the same old dross of not being able to hit it at all. I do have plenty of days off coming up in the next month though, will be spending some of those down the range for sure.



Rlburnside said:



			Ye they would be long for me also Im not a fan of long par 3s give me a short tricky one any day.

Seems long course if thatâ€™s off the yellows.

Done well to par that 16th give you a mulligan on the first shotðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I generally enjoy a par 3, chance to hit a mid or short iron off the tee, but a 200+ yard one is tough going. In the height of summer I could just about find the front edge of it. Overall the course is still only 5785 off the yellows, because there are only two par 5s, and one is only 448 but has a gigantic lake + bunker combo about 200-250 yards up so you can only hit iron off the tee anyway. And there are two par 4s that are under 300, but I only managed a 5 and a 6 on these so obviously didn't manage to pick up the slack there.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Me and hybrids have long and chequered history, believe me. Ultimately it's tough for me to get enough practise in, on my home course I would only need to use it maybe once or twice around, so playing one round a week I just don't get to hit it enough times. On the rare occasion I can get to the range, I've worked on it, seen improvement, then at the weekend it's back to the same old dross of not being able to hit it at all. I do have plenty of days off coming up in the next month though, will be spending some of those down the range for sure.


Yeah I generally enjoy a par 3, chance to hit a mid or short iron off the tee, but a 200+ yard one is tough going. In the height of summer I could just about find the front edge of it. Overall the course is still only 5785 off the yellows, because there are only two par 5s, and one is only 448 but has a gigantic lake + bunker combo about 200-250 yards up so you can only hit iron off the tee anyway. And there are two par 4s that are under 300, but I only managed a 5 and a 6 on these so obviously didn't manage to pick up the slack there.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at the scorecard not a long course bogies on them 3 long holes would be ok, surprised that first hole is stroke index 2 ,I was under the impression the strike index was recommended not to be lower than 8.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Just had a look at the scorecard not a long course bogies on them 3 long holes would be ok, surprised that first hole is stroke index 2 ,I was under the impression the strike index was recommended not to be lower than 8.
		
Click to expand...

It is an interesting course. You would have to play it to see how the change in elevation and slopes affect some holes as well. I think it's the only course near me that I haven't broken 90 on yet, so even though I hate several of the holes, I still have this urge to try and tackle it and actually have a good round there. Maybe I let the tougher holes get in my head and fail to take advantage of the shorter ones, I don't know.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Just had a look at the scorecard not a long course bogies on them 3 long holes would be ok, surprised that first hole is stroke index 2 ,I was under the impression the strike index was recommended not to be lower than 8.
		
Click to expand...

Under the "guidelines" you're right.
But there are many, many courses where difficulty is the prime determining factor in allocation of SI....


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 15, 2018)

Played up at Gosforth (The Bridlepath) today. Course in very good condition, greens very fast. Managed 34 points, putting let me down with numerous 3 putts. Very enjoyable though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Usual 3 ball yesterday.
Fragger set off like a scalded cat with his "sandy(allegedly)" par on the first and another on the 2nd....
I had a very steady front with all nett pars bar one nett bogey but I was 2 points down at the turn.
And as usual class showed through and I romped home with an easy demolition....
20 points on the back (including a blob on 17) gave me 37 and an easy win.......
Struggled a little off the tee at times which is frustrating as the rest of the game is working quite well.
Some good scores to be had if I can keep it on the short stuff.
Same again tomorrow or better

Click to expand...

Is if possible the old fellow is running out of steam on the back nine given his health issues? Good work from you though especially with the blob


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is if possible the old fellow is running out of steam on the back nine given his health issues? Good work from you though especially with the blob
		
Click to expand...

Nah...he was within 3 points on the last but smacked one 45Â°right into the Wallaby undergrowth


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Nah...he was within 3 points on the last but smacked one 45Â°right into the Wallaby undergrowth

Click to expand...

Muppet


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 15, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Under the "guidelines" you're right.
But there are many, many courses where difficulty is the prime determining factor in allocation of SI....
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember any course I've played that the stroke index was as low as 2 for the first hole, I'm sure the guidelines say it should be no lower than 8 or 9 , but maybe I'm wrong in that


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Muppet
		
Click to expand...


Iâ€™ve been called worse


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™ve been called worse 

Click to expand...

On the plus side, nice to see you playing with a modicum of consistency even with a sandy something or other!!Just need to try and get it done for the full 18. Keep fit, keep playing and hopefully you'll get that handicap down in 2019


----------



## louise_a (Nov 16, 2018)

played in our 12 hole rollup stableford comp yesterday, what a strange round, I had two 4 point holes, two 3 points, two 2 points, four 1 points, and two blobs. talk about erratic!


----------



## User 99 (Nov 16, 2018)

Enjoyable 18 holes round the Queens course at Gleneagles, played rubbish but was a grand day out, expensive mind


----------



## Anj71 (Nov 16, 2018)

Best ever round at St Mellons in Cardiff. 72 whacks. Beat my handicap by 9 shots. Playing easy mind.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2018)

Another steady day at the office..
1 point better than Wednesday (38 Vs 37), still 1 blob though....20 out, 18 in
Still dodgy off the tee with the driver but the 4 wood worked well.
Had 3 or 4 birdie putts miss by no more than a couple of inches so could have been even better.
Nice steady play...


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 17, 2018)

35 points yesterday, should have been better but driving went to pot towards the end of the round and cost me on 3 of the last 4 holes. Still, pretty happy with my game at the moment, things do seem to be going in the right direction.


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 17, 2018)

Somehow managed to scrape through the 2nd round of our Winter Knockout.  First 9 holes absolutely shocking an embarrassment the lowlight being losing a par 4 in 7 with my opponent 3 off the tee, would have scraped 10pts in a Stableford.  Fortunately my opponent was almost as poor and I only went to the turn 1 down.

Back 9 was better managed 18pts which was good enough for me to square the match on the last.  Finally won it on the 21st.  Stupid, stupid game.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2018)

played with the boys this morning heavy fog in Inverness get to Delnies ( half a mile before Nairn) bright sunshine. played OK,  had a hole in one on the 4th, 166 to the flag  , one bounce and in. 6 iron not a breath of wind

 i didn't see it but my PP both did, slightly blind tee shot where the tee was today. 3rd for me, cheap too as only 12 of us  as we didn't play till 10.20


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 17, 2018)

Nice calm day, started well, threw a double bogey and then tried to chase the game and wheels came off!
Reminder to self to stay calm.
Good to be out though


----------



## User 99 (Nov 17, 2018)

Completely different player to yesterday, hardly missed a fairway in 75 blows.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 17, 2018)

5 over through 15 holes with 3 x 3 putts. Stupid game.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 17, 2018)

Played today 35 points but about 8 shots dropped due to putting. The difference in our greens in just 2 weeks in enormous, mainly the drop in pace but the longer grass (bent) is making the borrow much more noticeable on the very slow putts.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Nov 18, 2018)

Played one of the knockouts today, 5 clubs only including the putter. Took the 4 wood, 6 iron, 9 iron and 52 which served me well. Conditions were great, excluding the painful temporary green early in the round.

3 up at the turn and a few wheels came off, back to 1 up on the 17th I had to rely on him three putting to take a one shot lead onto the last. Both miss the green and his chip over a bunker finishes about 3 inches off the hole. Two putts for a half I line up and sink a whopping 50 footer for a birdie and a win 2 up! Bring on the next round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2018)

Played Friday off the yellows and shot 39 points to take the money. Didn't feel I played well but had an empty head devoid of any swing thoughts and just hit it. Played yesterday and struggled to 29 points which may have been more had I not lost a ball on the last under some leaves in the semi-rough which was annoying. Played again today and managed 30 points but played crap. All in all a mixed bag. Day off work tomorrow so may have to hit the practice ground and work on a few things


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2018)

Saturday, Stockley Park, only 12 quid for Midday rate. Started off reasonably well, 18 points front nine. Bogeys on 10th and 11th so still ok. Then the wheels fell off, lost the plot completely. Blob, 9, 8 on the next three. My head was gone, swing was gone. Hit a great drive on the 15th and then I was fine again. Still don't know what happened! Only 12 points on the back nine so 30 points overall for 15 decent holes.


----------



## Grant85 (Nov 19, 2018)

Played one of the best 9 holes of my life yesterday at East Ren. 3 pars, 5 bogeys and a double. 
I know it doesn't sound great, but have been really struggling to shoot in the 80s since coming back to golf. 
Kept the ball in play and a good combo of decent drives, decent irons, approaches, chips and putts. 

Was 21 points to the turn. Made a stupid double on 10 off a great drive and kind of limped home in the back 9, finishing 7, 7, 7. (all par 4s). 

Course really in very great nick for this time of year.


----------



## casuk (Nov 19, 2018)

Played some great stuff today started poorly 5 over for the first 4 holes then I started to make some pars and a birdie on the 13th 8 over on the 16th and on route to my best score, 9 over for the 17th then something that I never expected happened on the 18th, the ball was on the left side between the fairway and rough and a bluming crow was peeking at my ball then picked it up in his beak and flew away, never thought that was possible with a crow


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 19, 2018)

TeeTour event at Hollinwell and my first visit there.  Was a tad chilly at time but then glorious when the sun came out, some excellent holes that not only look good but are blinking hard to play. Chuffed to bit to come off having shot  75 , team had 80 .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2018)

Played with a 3 handicapper on Saturday that was -3 for front nine and still -2 after 14. Wheels came off a tad but still finished +1 to take the money. Never seemed to get out of first gear. Joy to watch


----------



## BrianM (Nov 21, 2018)

Played Fortrose today, my golf was absolutely horrendous, weather not great to start with, really cold strong wind and a bit of rain.
Just never got going, was glad when it was done.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 21, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Just had a look at the scorecard not a long course bogies on them 3 long holes would be ok, surprised that first hole is stroke index 2 ,I was under the impression the strike index was recommended not to be lower than 8.
		
Click to expand...

 The guideline is that there should be 2 cards , one with SIs for match play and the other for stableford (ie difficulty).

 Where I play, like some others, we only have one card with SIs set for stableford , we used to have to 2 but players just got confused and often used the wrong card.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 21, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			The guideline is that there should be 2 cards , one with SIs for match play and the other for stableford (ie difficulty).

 Where I play, like some others, we only have one card with SIs set for stableford , we used to have to 2 but players just got confused and often used the wrong card.
		
Click to expand...


Thatâ€™s interesting ,Iâ€™ve never heard of any club that has two cards.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 21, 2018)

39 points Monday felt my hand a tad sore at night played Tuesday 33 points, hand swollen and sore went to docs today and was told I damaged a tendon. 

No golf for awhile ðŸ˜¡


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Played Fortrose today, my golf was absolutely horrendous, weather not great to start with, really cold strong wind and a bit of rain.
Just never got going, was glad when it was done.
		
Click to expand...

you will have to get used to wind playing there Brian, you only get one day a year with none


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 21, 2018)

Played a match against my Dad today - real close battle and by the 15th he was 1up, I managed to win the last 3 holes to take the victory!

Overall I was really pleased with my score (88 gross and 34 points) because I really didn't bring my A game.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 22, 2018)

Played the Parkland course at East Horton. Shot 86 with a couple of birdies, including the last, so rather pleased.


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2018)

Played Trevose today.... really windy, but a big help on several, played very well for 39 points! Into the wind I just played easy and didnâ€™t try to be daft and fierce it...

I see what Sam meant about Trevose.  The good holes are good, but there are some odd bits!   Lots of work going on and moving soil around


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2018)

Yesterday with Fragger - the old codger snatching defeat from the jaws of victory...
Frosty seat so putting was virtually impossible to judge as was bounce, spin and run!
A 2 point defecit had become 4 by the 15th tee...this was getting serious!
Fragger proceeds to blob 15 and 16 while I pick up the required 4 points.
We then halve the last two for a countback win for Yours Truly

Today with CVG - foggy to start but no frost or breeze.
18 out, 17 back
Very steady, no drama
Nice sausage, egg and chips for lunch


----------



## BrianM (Nov 23, 2018)

Back to Fortrose today, basically just used my Hybrid off the tee, struck the ball well so delighted, just couldnâ€™t hole a putt ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Just after I booked a lesson as well!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Yesterday with Fragger - the old codger snatching defeat from the jaws of victory...
Frosty seat so putting was virtually impossible to judge as was bounce, spin and run!
A 2 point defecit had become 4 by the 15th tee...this was getting serious!
Fragger proceeds to blob 15 and 16 while I pick up the required 4 points.
We then halve the last two for a countback win for Yours Truly

Today with CVG - foggy to start but no frost or breeze.
18 out, 17 back
Very steady, no drama
Nice sausage, egg and chips for lunch

Click to expand...

You're intimidating him. Play nicely


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 23, 2018)

Played yesterday and a PP opens up with three birdies, he had 12 points after three holes. It was just majestic to watch. He said he had never even had three birdies in a round before. After that the wheels proper fell off. My first game in 3 weeks and I shot 30 points and o beat him. Had my first 2 this year. Hit a gorgeous hybrid 3 ft from the pin about 170 ish.


----------



## Curls (Nov 24, 2018)

Played some of the best golf of my life today. Just went to my local course for a knock having not touched a club in two months. Turns out Iâ€™ve been playing the wrong shafts for a while. Picked up a set of Adams CB2s off eBay with stiff KBS 90s in, which were what I was fit for in AG after my driver fitting (in which I also graduated to stiff).

I loved my mizunos, soon to be in the for sale section, probably followed by the Adams as Iâ€™ll likely trade them in for Mizunos. Even though these are the old style proper forged clubs they still donâ€™t feel mizuno soft. The difference in flight and control was night and day. I was lasering irons from everywhere. Canâ€™t wait for next season to start!!!!


----------



## User 99 (Nov 24, 2018)

Par at the last,  for a 76,  lost two balls on 18


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

Played nine, very poorly in the pouring rain. Felt distinctly under the weather before I started and worse once I was out there. Still not feeling 100% and suppose to be out tomorrow in the roll up. Massive 11 points for my nine and a bad dose of the lefts, going left. Managed to beat HawkeyeMS who only had 10 going out


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 24, 2018)

Lost today. Fair enough. Lost 3 balls in the leaves, annoying, and the shaft broke in my 5w, even more annoying. Expensive day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Lost today. Fair enough. Lost 3 balls in the leaves, annoying, and the shaft broke in my 5w, even more annoying. Expensive day.
		
Click to expand...

How did the shaft snap. Raw power or did it meet an obstacle in its parth (intenionally or not)?


----------



## User 99 (Nov 25, 2018)

34 points with 4 x 3 putts


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 25, 2018)

Played my second swindle at the club yesterday. As I won it the first time around I obviously got some stick, so it was good in a way that I was nowhere near winning it again. 
Today however I played my best round so far at my new club, shooting 84 gross, which shouldâ€™ve been at least 83 as I missed my par putt on the last hole from roughly 10 inches...

That single putt aside, the putting was really solid and I had also left my slice with the driver at home which was a pleaseant surprise.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played nine, very poorly in the pouring rain. Felt distinctly under the weather before I started and worse once I was out there. Still not feeling 100% and suppose to be out tomorrow in the roll up. Massive 11 points for my nine and a bad dose of the lefts, going left. Managed to beat HawkeyeMS who only had 10 going out
		
Click to expand...

Have you found my prov1 in the woods ob on your 4th yet?? Please donâ€™t assume anything from itâ€™s green pen markingsðŸ˜± I borrowed it from chrisdðŸ‘


----------



## BrianM (Nov 25, 2018)

Back to Fortrose today, played well tee to green but putting poor again.
Started using my 3 wood today, was smashing it as long as my driver, itâ€™s sat in the bag unused for months as I have never used one before, will be using it more often now ðŸ˜€


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2018)

Friendly knock round Ruislip yesterday, course deserted so we raced round. Played quite well, consistent with nothing worse than a double bogey. 87 blows, 38 points. Pretty pleased with that. No three putts which was great after a couple of weeks of poor putting.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2018)

After barely managing to hit the ball at last week's Kent Links meet I played a friendly at mine this morning and shot 78 gross (66 nett) with 6 x 1 putts  - however, this week it wasn't 30mph+ winds, rain and hail, it does make a difference ðŸ˜


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			After barely managing to hit the ball at last week's Kent Links meet I played a friendly at mine this morning and shot 78 gross (66 nett) with 6 x 1 putts  - however, this week it wasn't 30mph+ winds, rain and hail, it does make a difference ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate. Some good golf sir. You obviously gave the chief carer BiM the day off.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Well done mate. Some good golf sir. You obviously gave the chief carer BiM the day off. 

Click to expand...

And Jobr, BIM's assistant ðŸ˜€ cheers Chris


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 25, 2018)

Wrong decision yesterday - to play or not to play. 
After playing the 4th we were all wishing we had not started but as it was a team game we carried on.
Probably my worst opening 8 holes in a long time,just 8 points and two lost balls on hole.
Partly salvaged with 22 points for the remaining 10.
Annoyingly our team lost on count back.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Friendly knock round Ruislip yesterday, course deserted so we raced round. Played quite well, consistent with nothing worse than a double bogey. 87 blows, 38 points. Pretty pleased with that. No three putts which was great after a couple of weeks of poor putting.
		
Click to expand...

I am intrigued as to your idea of racing round.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How did the shaft snap. Raw power or did it meet an obstacle in its parth (intenionally or not)?
		
Click to expand...

I think it has been split for a while. The ferrule cracked, which in retrospect was a sign of all not being well. Glued the ferrule back together, split again  and then the shaft split was obvious as the head became wobbly.

I don't remember abusing my 5w. Well, certainly not half as much as my driver gets stick, and don't get me started on 6 irons. If ever a club was made for breaking, it's a 6i. 

Sand wedges just get stuck up trees. Along with putters. And rakes.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 25, 2018)

77 today. Driver was on song. Bombing it miles. Easy game.


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2018)

First round since H4H at Liphook (from memory) Winter League. We played well, and managed a half. One of our oppos off nine played the last 14 holes in level par, so not a bad result. Lovely out on the course, gentle breeze, and course playing firm. 

Putting greatly improved, after realising I had hands behind the ball. Forward press seemed to work, but not sure for how long.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2018)

Big roll up comp today. Not feeling 100% but played OK. 37 points won and I had 33 including a run between 11-13 where I only got a measly point. Add in another couple of one pointers and not scoring at the last and it was one that got away but played well in spurts


----------



## Curls (Nov 25, 2018)

Played a 9 holer, couldnâ€™t find a fairway for love nor money but man these irons 

Take dead aim. Rolled in some lovely putts too. Exciting times


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2018)

Had the Odyssey O-Works V-Line Fang CH Putter in the bag today. Hadn't used it for ages and putted really well with it using Chrome Softs. Need to try it again with firmer balls but it worked a treat for the most part today. Might have found the answer to my putter indecision


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I am intrigued as to your idea of racing round.
		
Click to expand...

3 hours.   My mate plays off 31 though in fairness.


----------



## DRW (Nov 26, 2018)

Got to the 6th hole and then went 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11 off the tee for a solid 15.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2018)

played Hickory at Tain today as Dornoch was down to 16 holes for Maintenance .

Played rubbish, real rubbish. lots of 3 putts and blocked drives and broke my Mashie Niblick


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2018)

Fantastic day at Royal Liverpool with the NW lot (and Pappas). Much better course than I was led to believe. Position off the tee was critical. Conditioning was stunning and some of the greens were exceptional. 

Was 1 over gross after 10 but a couple of stupid doubles on the back 9 dragged the score up. 4 x 3 putts cost me an excellent score ðŸ˜«


----------



## User 99 (Nov 26, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			played Hickory at Tain today as Dornoch was down to 16 holes for Maintenance .

Played rubbish, real rubbish. lots of 3 putts and blocked drives and broke my Mashie Niblick

Click to expand...

You play hickory


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Fantastic day at Royal Liverpool with the NW lot (and Pappas). Much better course than I was led to believe. Position off the tee was critical. Conditioning was stunning and some of the greens were exceptional.

Was 1 over gross after 10 but a couple of stupid doubles on the back 9 dragged the score up. 4 x 3 putts cost me an excellent score ðŸ˜«
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed the course and far better than some rate - glad you boys had a good day out ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 26, 2018)

I had a lesson this morning, putting some work in towards turning my game around next year.

Trackman session working on better clubface control. I'm getting into a good position at the top of the backswing and the downswing path is very, very consistant on a slight in to out path but I am inconsistant in controlling the clubface angle at impact.

Good shots are very good but I have a tendancy to miss to the left through closing the face at impact. Progress is slow but definately heading in the right direction...

Putting already showing signs of improvement following recent SAM lab session.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 26, 2018)

Played 13 holes today and was much better than a of my recent golf. 

Trying to strengthen up my left hand grip again. Feels so different and hard to do but the results are so much better. Not losing the ball to the right like I have and hitting it more solid. 

It's funny how you can go from one extreme to the next in this game.  Years ago I was told to strengthen my grip. Managed it and then some. Got the stage I was duck hooking every club in the bag.  This last while it's gone super weak so it's a climb back to the middle ground.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I really enjoyed the course and far better than some rate - glad you boys had a good day out ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal. Was a great few days. I can't help but love playing golf on the coast ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I really enjoyed the course and far better than some rate - glad you boys had a good day out ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Still having nightmares about those white trousers.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 26, 2018)

It was a lovely autumn day today so I made the most of it and got 18 in before the forecasted bad weather arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 26, 2018)

Just got back from a few days in Liverpool.

 First day at Wallasey I made the fatal mistake of parring the first. Managed to get to 32 points, which for me is a good score on links. Cracking course, with possibly the tamest fox Iâ€™ve ever seen. Highlight of the day though was sitting snuggly in the clubhouse watching a Birchâ€™s ball be stolen by a bird!

Today Iâ€™m not even sure how I managed to make it to the course, via a slight diversion......
The scouse hospitality Saturday saw me wake with quite the headache. 

Royal Liverpool is a superb course, stood on the first I wasnâ€™t sure Iâ€™d make it round tbh. Itâ€™s somewhat flatter nature certainly help me today. We were told a fair few bunkers were gur, unfortunately the only one I found on the 18th was in play.... got up and down for a 5. And the final 2 points of my 40. ðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 27, 2018)

What a difference in 2 days. Played yesterday - 39 points (7 over gross) still not enough to win as quite a few were playing well. Difference in part being totally dry, nearly windless and greens close to summer speed.

Sad bit of the day was losing one of the 2019 Prov1s, playing directly in to the sun and nobody could see where it went after hitting a tree.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 27, 2018)

Last round today before heading back to work, very mixed, never used driver once today but the 3 wood was excellent, irons and putting were temperamental.
Will need to do a bit of work during the winter to try and get handicap down next year.
Have got a lesson sorted but am going to get one every time I get home to try and ingrain a repeatable swing.


----------



## Vikingman (Nov 27, 2018)

At Lymm and got drownt!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2018)

Sneaky win. 38pts off 6, including 2 lost balls. And definitely another shorts day at Valle Del Este.


----------



## 6535 (Nov 29, 2018)

Had a lesson with my coach on Monday, ended up with hip displacia trying to get my right hip high and back, took yesterday off, played 9 today and hit it the best all year.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 30, 2018)

Played well this morning, 35 points (with2 blobs ). 5 pars and a birdie.

Imurg was suffering from Manthrax so capitulated at 28 points,
We were almost level after 11 but this time did ok on the back 9.

Best Iâ€™ve played at the zoo methinks ðŸ‘


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 30, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Played well this morning, 35 points (with2 blobs ). 5 pars and a birdie.

Imurg was suffering from Manthrax so capitulated at 28 points,
We were almost level after 11 but this time did ok on the back 9.

Best Iâ€™ve played at the zoo methinks ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Even Cardiff have won once this year


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2018)

Three of us played yesterday in very windy conditions.
The wind was gusting all over the place and was very unpredictable.
We played a scramble, each taking at least five drives, and with handicaps of 12, 13 and 18 we went round in 1 over par with a very disappointing bogey on the last!
I've no idea whether that's any good but we had a right old laugh.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Even Cardiff have won once this year

Click to expand...

Is the correct answer....
Fragger is that Blind Squirrel!

The other week he said "I don't get many pars"......
5 and a birdie today - not bad for a 22er....
I just wish he could play like that more often - no, really...I do...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Nov 30, 2018)

Played Royal Liverpool today in a 4ball that a mate won in an auction. Had a bad back for the last few weeks but after visits to a chiropractor and a sports physio it seemed to be getting better. Woke up this morning and it was playing up again so the day didn't start well.

Winds were forecast for 20+ mph but seemed to be only half that for most of the time so that was a bonus. Right from the off it was painful for every shot except for putting but picking the ball out the hole wasn't easy. Struggled to 23 points and didn't even manage one par but was just glad to get all the way round.

As you would expect, the greens were in fantastic condition with the fringes and run off areas slicker than a lot of courses. The only slight downside was that on a number of holes you had to play off mats on the fairways as they are protecting the course for next years Walker Cup. Luckily that didn't affect me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Played well this morning, 35 points (with2 blobs ). 5 pars and a birdie.

Imurg was suffering from Manthrax so capitulated at 28 points,
We were almost level after 11 but this time did ok on the back 9.

Best Iâ€™ve played at the zoo methinks ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Well done. However let's not make it a one week wonder. Lets see you play with far more consistency and then get your handicap down in 2019 (and no hospital visits please)


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2018)

I wasn't helped by my "spotters" on the 10th.
Straight into the sun - neither of the old codgers saw it...
Good job I saw theirs........just sayin'..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I wasn't helped by my "spotters" on the 10th.
Straight into the sun - neither of the old codgers saw it...
Good job I saw theirs........just sayin'..
		
Click to expand...

Do those white sticks count as an extra club


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 2, 2018)

2nd match in the Winter League and a 1 up win, 3 up at the turn, opponents parâ€™d 7 of back 9, but held on in to get the victory.


----------



## Badger (Dec 2, 2018)

41 points but not enough to win today's swindle, got done on countback (22 to my 20).

Dont think I've hit as many fairways in a round before.

What with the football, a very enjoyable Sunday.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 2, 2018)

December medal, shot 83. Was grinding away so hard making pars until the last 3 holes where I dropped 5 shots.

Ah well.


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2018)

What a lovely day to be out on the heath. Mild, bit of breeze, and decent run on the ball. We have had some new drainage put in our fifth hole, which usually is the wettest on the course. Lovely and dry despite all the rain we have had.

Never seen one of the roads near my house completely flooded. Wasn't the best idea to hit the flood at speed, and have a bow wave go over my bonnet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2018)

No golf today as still not feeling 100% but wandered to the club for a lunchtime drink with the usual crowd and watch the football. Tough school this morning and 38 points won. We have a winners bitch who gets all the drinks for the players (only 18 out today so a small field). Losing score was 24 points so I reckon I could have got more than that even feeling crap. No golf next weekend so worried how I'll play without two weeks of playing. Might have to hit the range hard to keep what I had working. I was hitting the ball well recently. Need to find a short game again


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2018)

I played 2 holes this morning, game cancelled due to weather and sickness so I popped to the club to just have a hit with the new shineys. Went down the 1st then up the 9th and walked back down the 9th various distances  and hit to the green from 165 yards to about 100 yards and I repeated this about 6 times each with 5 balls. Really liked the feel if the clubs and generally the dispersion was good

Roll on 18 holes!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I played 2 holes this morning, game cancelled due to weather and sickness so I popped to the club to just have a hit with the new shineys. Went down the 1st then up the 9th and walked back down the 9th various distances  and hit to the green from 165 yards to about 100 yards and I repeated this about 6 times each with 5 balls. Really liked the feel if the clubs and generally the dispersion was good

Roll on 18 holes!
		
Click to expand...

Can you manage 18? How come this morning was cancelled for sickness? I assume your PP's were unwell or did they see the weather forecast first?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you manage 18? How come this morning was cancelled for sickness? I assume your PP's were unwell or did they see the weather forecast first?
		
Click to expand...

One players daughter was sick all night and he's a doctor and thought it better to cry off to be with her. MashleyR7 was joining us but cried off as it was still drizzling and the other player and I decided not to bother.


----------



## DRW (Dec 3, 2018)

Back almost recovered and starting to swing more normally, went for 9 holes, soaked due to the 10% chance of rain coming in on 7,8,9, finished with birdie and eagle off forward winter tees, which was a nice way to finish, maybe I should play more in the rain


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 3, 2018)

December medal.   .1 cut


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 3, 2018)

First winter medal for me and it got cancelled mid round all because a few people were to soft to put up with the weather!

18 started, 15 finished but they cancel it. 

Frustrating as I hit 85 (off 17) and my pp hit a 2!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Played well this morning, 35 points (with2 blobs ).
		
Click to expand...

so, that will be 35 points then.


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 3, 2018)

Played Saturday morning. 39 points but no cut  
Bit wet after all of the rain on Friday night and was still raining when we started.  That cleared after about 5 holes to be replaced by a stiffish breeze but not too bad.  Managed to keep any disaster holes off my card and hit the driver relatively well - slightly let down by hitting 2nd shots slightly heavy & 20 yards short of the green, which meant 3rd shot was usually a chip/pitch but to be expected with the ground being slightly heavy going.  Need to clip them off the turf, whereas I was catching the group just before the ball.
Overall, relatively happy - topped div 2 but not a big field this week, I got my money back though


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 4, 2018)

Played the monthly Stableford on Saturday, in pretty miserable drizzly conditions. Poor front nine full of double bogeys. Better back nine including one birdie, finished on 32 points (12 front, 20 back). Disappointing, I made 6s on the first six par 4s. Not good enough.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			First winter medal for me and it got cancelled mid round all because a few people were to soft to put up with the weather!

18 started, 15 finished but they cancel it.

Frustrating as I hit 85 (off 17) and my pp hit a 2!
		
Click to expand...

Handed the card in, club were willing to take it as a supplementary as Iâ€™d obviousky started the wrong with the intention of it counting towards handicap. Now down to 16.1. 

Small steps.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 4, 2018)

Lodge course at Enville in a Tee Tour event. Drove over in glorious sunshine but got frostier the closer we got and then it clouded over so was a tad chilly. Played ok , nothing great , hitting greens in reg and tap in pars . Did come across a couple of cows on the 11th so rang the Pro shop to let them know


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Handed the card in, club were willing to take it as a supplementary as Iâ€™d obviousky started the wrong with the intention of it counting towards handicap. Now down to 16.1.

Small steps.
		
Click to expand...

The competition should have been closed with the completed rounds going towards HC as you completed a round in qualifying conditions - the committee can abandon the Comp but with all completed roundabout processes


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The competition should have been closed with the completed rounds going towards HC as you completed a round in qualifying conditions - the committee can abandon the Comp but with all completed roundabout processes
		
Click to expand...

They sent the starter round telling us it had been cancelled. Popped into pro shop before leaving and nobody had handed a card in......

Unfortunately p#@% up and brewery come to mind at this place. New owners since June and so far they seem to have cut corners, I swear 3 bunkers have masonry sand in, but hey at least membership fees have only gone up 20% next year. 

All 7 guys I regularly play with are leaving. I may follow em, which will be disappointing. The club is minutes away but just not sure I wanna pay 1100for the privilege anymore. 5 days at Princes for an extra 400 seems appealing!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			They sent the starter round telling us it had been cancelled. Popped into pro shop before leaving and nobody had handed a card in......

Unfortunately p#@% up and brewery come to mind at this place. New owners since June and so far they seem to have cut corners, I swear 3 bunkers have masonry sand in, but hey at least membership fees have only gone up 20% next year.

All 7 guys I regularly play with are leaving. I may follow em, which will be disappointing. The club is minutes away but just not sure I wanna pay 1100for the privilege anymore. 5 days at Princes for an extra 400 seems appealing!
		
Click to expand...

Which club is that, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Which club is that, if you dont mind me asking?
		
Click to expand...

Broome Park. 

I keep telling myself that the fact itâ€™s so close by is why I should stay, and theyâ€™ve been grand with me taking my daughter over for a few holes over summer. But the social part has just walked out the door so to speak.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			They sent the starter round telling us it had been cancelled. Popped into pro shop before leaving and nobody had handed a card in......

Unfortunately p#@% up and brewery come to mind at this place. New owners since June and so far they seem to have cut corners, I swear 3 bunkers have masonry sand in, but hey at least membership fees have only gone up 20% next year.

All 7 guys I regularly play with are leaving. I may follow em, which will be disappointing. The club is minutes away but just not sure I wanna pay 1100for the privilege anymore. 5 days at Princes for an extra 400 seems appealing!
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t join Princes mate. Canâ€™t have you becoming a links professional


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You canâ€™t join Princes mate. Canâ€™t have you becoming a links professional 

Click to expand...

No danger of that!

Unfortunately, having played a few of them in winter now Iâ€™m seeing benefits that they have in regards to playability year round.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Broome Park.

I keep telling myself that the fact itâ€™s so close by is why I should stay, and theyâ€™ve been grand with me taking my daughter over for a few holes over summer. But the social part has just walked out the door so to speak.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you not join Canterbury?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Why would you not join Canterbury?
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t last year for a few reasons:

Â£400 difference in fees. 
Commute is probably 40mins in a morning, not 5. 
Social aspect, knew a few members at Broome Park.
Iâ€™ve played both courses throughout previous years and Canterbury in winter has always been shocking.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

True Winter Golf today. Wet, dank and dreary with shocking lies everywhere. I couldn't get anything close to a swing going. Managed to dodge the worst of the rain so we got all 18 in. Summer now seems like a long time ago. Still, nights will be on the turn again in a little over two weeks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2018)

Had a great day on the Heath at Blackmoor with BIM and Richart- looking at the forecast it looked like it was going to be a wash out but we got round the 18 holes dry as a bone, despite all the rain the course was in excellent condition especially the greens which were true as ever , donâ€™t think I can remember one fairway which was soaked.

Some really good golf all round - especially from Richart who scored 40 points in testing conditions


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had a great day on the Heath at Blackmoor with BIM and Richart- looking at the forecast it looked like it was going to be a wash out but we got round the 18 holes dry as a bone, despite all the rain the course was in excellent condition especially the greens which were true as ever , donâ€™t think I can remember one fairway which was soaked.

Some really good golf all round - especially from Richart who scored 40 points in testing conditions
		
Click to expand...

41 points Phil but who is counting.

Good to play with you and Richard. Some good golf, and plenty of laughs on a decent course in good weather. What was not to like.

I have pencilled in Richard for another game in 2024.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2018)

richart said:



			41 points Phil but who is counting.

Good to play with you and Richard. Some good golf, and plenty of laughs on a decent course in good weather. What was not to like.

*I have pencilled in Richard for another game in 2024.*

Click to expand...

You're too kind; will you actually invite me or will I have to wait for Phil?   Course was superb considering the amount of rain, a lot of fun had, and we dodged the rain.  All in all a great day out


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 6, 2018)

We all sat in the lounge this morning saying "should we". Glad we do because the rain stopped halfway up the first and never started again until we were back in the lounge.

Golf was ok for the time of the year.

 We often agree to lift clean and place at this time of year but we forgot to agree it before we went out and it was much needed. I am still struggling with the correct pace on the main greens but that is mainly down to not playing as often due a lot of buggy bans or simply not wanting to go out in the rain.


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 6, 2018)

Took the new sticks out for the first time. Course is in great condition considering the amount of rain we have had recently. Unfortunately it started again as we were on the sixth green so played the seventh and adjourned to the clubhouse for tea and mince pies!
Level par for the holes played and greened every iron shot. They feel great and the Aerotech shafts are a revelation.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2018)

Beat the weather today, just starting to drizzle as we came off.
Respectable front 9 of 17 points, matched by Fragger who, it seemed, had worked out how to use his driver!
On the 10th I carved one into the clag and he knocked it on the green in 2.
As he wandered over to help find mine he said " Oh, is that me on the green in 2 then?"
Now Fragger obviously hasn't heard of Karma or the Golfing Gods because, although he parred the 10th, his game went to rack and ruin. The Golfing Gods dumped on him from a great height while I parred all remaining holes to trounce the single-kidneyed one 38-31.....
He was most overjoyed for me......
If I include my par on the 9th, I made 9 pars in 10 holes - respectable that..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Beat the weather today, just starting to drizzle as we came off.
Respectable front 9 of 17 points, matched by Fragger who, it seemed, had worked out how to use his driver!
On the 10th I carved one into the clag and he knocked it on the green in 2.
As he wandered over to help find mine he said " Oh, is that me on the green in 2 then?"
Now Fragger obviously hasn't heard of Karma or the Golfing Gods because, although he parred the 10th, his game went to rack and ruin. The Golfing Gods dumped on him from a great height while I parred all remaining holes to trounce the single-kidneyed one 38-31.....
He was most overjoyed for me......
If I include my par on the 9th, I made 9 pars in 10 holes - respectable that..

Click to expand...

Normal service has been resumed


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2018)

first game in a week, pretty windy if you were to believe the forecast, but not a bad day.. played OK and we took the team money. 

Lots of work going on though. New 7th Green Turfed, new 1st green built and getting turfed this morning. 10th getting reshaping around the edges of the green and new Bunkers. 14th getting the turf removed to go onto the new 1st green and being reshaped and two new bunkers


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 7, 2018)

Plenty of wind and the odd bit of rain. Cold. 

We took our chances and went out anyway for 9. Played a scramble between 3of us to keep some focus. 

Only 1 under but we had to work for it. 3 of the par 4s were driver 3 wood. we were short on two of them.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2018)

Finally played today for first time as member of a club for at least a decade. Only played 9 holes but managed that before the heavens opened with a biblical down pour. Got to meet some new people who already inviting me along for another game and must say am lookibg forward to it. Was some good shots a couple of bad and some fsiley good scores now just need get a handicap again and start playing comps


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Finally played today for first time as member of a club for at least a decade. Only played 9 holes but managed that before the heavens opened with a biblical down pour. Got to meet some new people who already inviting me along for another game and must say am lookibg forward to it. Was some good shots a couple of bad and some fsiley good scores now just need get a handicap again and start playing comps
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, enjoy South Kyme ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Finally played today for first time as member of a club for at least a decade. Only played 9 holes but managed that before the heavens opened with a biblical down pour. Got to meet some new people who already inviting me along for another game and must say am lookibg forward to it. Was some good shots a couple of bad and some fsiley good scores now just need get a handicap again and start playing comps
		
Click to expand...

That for me is what being a member of a club is all about


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good stuff, enjoy South Kyme ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Glyn, appreciate the help you offered with Woodhall, just had to factor in a few things like the cost of the wedding this year and a lot of lost time to changes at work hopefully in 18months have the spare pennies to venture over to you guys, the place looks amazing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Thanks Glyn, appreciate the help you offered with Woodhall, just had to factor in a few things like the cost of the wedding this year and a lot of lost time to changes at work hopefully in 18months have the spare pennies to venture over to you guys, the place looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

You are welcome over for a game in the summer ðŸ‘

The changes we are doing right now are just mind blowing.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You are welcome over for a game in the summer ðŸ‘

The changes we are doing right now are just mind blowing.
		
Click to expand...

I'll certainly take you up on that, I had a little look the other day I believe you were out playing according to guy I spoke to and changes he talked me through sounded good, so once everything is paid off in the personal life I'll certainly be venturing over to you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I'll certainly take you up on that, I had a little look the other day I believe you were out* playing according to guy I spoke to and *changes he talked me through sounded good, so once everything is paid off in the personal life I'll certainly be venturing over to you
		
Click to expand...


Might have been Dan and i reckon he might have used different words - hacking could have been one


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Might have been Dan and i reckon he might have used different words - hacking could have been one 

Click to expand...

No not at all he was most polite


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			No not at all he was most polite
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t have been Dan then unless he stuttered his way through the conversation ðŸ¤£ 

I think I may have been out having a look at the course changes, I donâ€™t get time to play much as I am way too busy ðŸ˜±


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2018)

Came in after 12 holes this morning... 40mph gusts and heavy showers meant the clubhouse was too appealing...hitting it nicely at the mo too...

The FJ padded jacket Mrs got me for my birthday is excellent...no wind gets though that!


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Dec 8, 2018)

Played my local course today. Intended to play 18 holes, but the 45mph winds forced me to change my mind. The 9 holes I played consisted of two blobs, two pars and some other bits and pieces. I ended up with 13 pts, which was better than I anticipated.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 8, 2018)

Played today - awful.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 8, 2018)

Played my third Saturday swindle since I became a member last month, and won it on 37 points. 2 wins out of 3. Getting really popular with the old boys.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Played my third Saturday swindle since I became a member last month, and won it on 37 points. 2 wins out of 3. Getting really popular with the old boys. 

Click to expand...


I recall a conversation where you thought theyâ€™d made your handicap too low........


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I recall a conversation where you thought theyâ€™d made your handicap too low........
		
Click to expand...

Well, in last weeks medal I managed to scrape together 26 points, so then it was absolutely to low! 

But yeah, Iâ€™m like Dr Jekyll and mr Hyde with my golf at the moment. Highlight of the day though: 
Par 4. Hook the tee shot out in the woods, bump it out onto the fairway. About 170 left with wind against so bring out the 5-iron and swing at it as hard as I can. Thin it so badly it feels like lightning going through my fingers and body. Massive pond between me and the hole and the ball skids twice on the water before ending up safe on the other side. Manage to salvage 1 point. The guy coming in with 36 points for second place did not enjoy that story as much as I did when I told him.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 8, 2018)

Won a turkey ðŸ¦ƒ & some boozeðŸ‘ Might have been cut to 5.8ðŸ˜± not sure how ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Lump (Dec 8, 2018)

46pts in a 4bbb in todayâ€™s wind. Just squeezed the win. 6 birdies between us


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2018)

I played yesterday in the Christmas comp for the Saturday sweep.

One of our group sells costumes for Halloween etc and got every team the same festive hat, ours was a turkey, ala Monica in Friends, we got some strange looks around the course.

Not usually a drinker and certainly never on the course
, yesterdayâ€™s social competition was very enjoyable. There was a tab set up in the bar, Drambuie and bacon rolls the order of the day before we went out.
On probably 12 of the 18 tees a hip flask came out for a small libation.  Tia Maria and vodka, Whisky and Drambuie and Whisky and ginger wine the drinks on offer.
This must be the way to play as I had 35 points despite thre blobs on the back nine and for the other 6 holes was only 1 over ðŸ˜³. Won nearest the pin on 6th, two and a half feet from pin and our team won the team prize.

Weather really played ball, quite breezy, but when is it not at Gailes, and a light shower.

A three course lunch was set up in the main lounge with even more drink and everyone got a prize.
The bill was settled and the staff getting a generous Christmas tip.

Great day all round.

So Not sure what will happen first, single figures or becoming an alcoholic.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 9, 2018)

Golf shocking, beaten easily in Winter League.
Sun shining and good company.
Back next sunday to try again.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Dec 9, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Golf shocking, beaten easily in Winter League.
Sun shining and good company.
Back next sunday to try again.
		
Click to expand...

Sunshine :O luck you, awful performance here in a pairs event, my partners shot was the choice for about 90% of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 9, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			Sunshine :O luck you, awful performance here in a pairs event, my partners shot was the choice for about 90% of the time.
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful winters day, light winds and sunny, but only 6-7 degrees.
My partner would of been over the moon if Iâ€™d of turned up for 10%


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 9, 2018)

Played this afternoon.

We won our match however I am going to take all the glory for doing zilch all match then holing the winning putt ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## User2021 (Dec 9, 2018)

Buffered today - so an improvement over yesterday. 

The weather didnâ€™t improve, lashing rain and big nasty gusts of wind that seemed to constantly change direction.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2018)

played at Tain yesterday with a mate, quiet, i nice day. it was nice to play off grass and the greens where pretty good.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2018)

Played Saturday. Got wet and muddy. Played Sunday, got wetter, and muddier.


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 10, 2018)

Went out Saturday morning, luckily dodging the worst of the weather. Came in with 40 points, which was enough to take the Div 2 stableford prize and got a 0.6 cut down to 19.
Managed to keep the ball in play, which certainly helps (even though did nothing on the par 3's nearest the pins) - got a bit of luck on one hole, where I leaked the drive right. Luckily a tree helpfully headed the ball back into the fairway, short but safe.
Considering the ground was heavy, chipped & pitched fairly well and managed to bash a few putts close enough for gimme pars.
Onwards & upwards and all that


----------



## Wolf (Dec 10, 2018)

Today I learnt a lesson  or should I say re-learnt an old lesson I got schooled in when I used to play before. 

Only my 2nd game at new place and 3rd game this year and and 1st time ever putting Arccos into play and only 9 holes again before work.. Started lovely ripped a driver arrow straight & long (not forum long but long for my average length), hit a 54 degree to 15 feet just missed the birdie putt and made eays par.. Then I proceeded to leave any resemblance of a game of a long game behind me on that 1st hole!  Only managed 1 more fairway and GIR in the remaining 8 holes. Had a nice consistent 2 way miss, yet chipped and putted my way to a score, the best example on the par 4 9th, took a hybrid off tee for safety hit a straight pull left into trees, managed to nudge it 80yards forward into fairway, then missed the green pin high right with a gap wedge but then chipped in for a  par 4. Played the 9 holes in +3, with 6 pars and 3 bogeys. Guy I was playing with even said as we walked off if I figured out how to swing a club I could be half decent

I'd basically spent all 9 holes playing golf swing and not golf the game. Focusing how to swing and what to fix so wasn't just getting on with it.. Here's to next time when I swing well (hopefully) yet probably score crap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Today I learnt a lesson  or should I say re-learnt an old lesson I got schooled in when I used to play before.

Only my 2nd game at new place and 3rd game this year and and 1st time ever putting Arccos into play and only 9 holes again before work.. Started lovely ripped a driver arrow straight & long (not forum long but long for my average length), hit a 54 degree to 15 feet just missed the birdie putt and made eays par.. Then I proceeded to leave any resemblance of a game of a long game behind me on that 1st hole!  Only managed 1 more fairway and GIR in the remaining 8 holes. Had a nice consistent 2 way miss, yet chipped and putted my way to a score, the best example on the par 4 9th, took a hybrid off tee for safety hit a straight pull left into trees, managed to nudge it 80yards forward into fairway, then missed the green pin high right with a gap wedge but then chipped in for a  par 4. Played the 9 holes in +3, with 6 pars and 3 bogeys. Guy I was playing with even said as we walked off if I figured out how to swing a club I could be half decent

I'd basically spent all 9 holes playing golf swing and not golf the game. Focusing how to swing and what to fix so wasn't just getting on with it.. Here's to next time when I swing well (hopefully) yet probably score crap 

Click to expand...

If you can make a score (of sorts) playing rubbish and the short game is on then don't worry. It's about the final number and that's where the good players excel. If you're then swinging well think what you can score.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 10, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you can make a score (of sorts) playing rubbish and the short game is on then don't worry. It's about the final number and that's where the good players excel. If you're then swinging well think what you can score.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately my short game even in the past always saved me and made up for lack of distance


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2018)

Saturday was the re-scheduled 'Remembrance Day' comp - the first time round was back on the 10th Nov, I had been on 34 points with three holes left when the heavens opened, and the comp was cancelled with the greens being deemed unplayable.

So in the re-run I played quite well again, but not quite as well as last time. Finished on 36 points overall, which is a bit of a double-edged sword because although that's a decent score, it's not quite enough to get a cut so I was left ruing the blob on the 4th and the missed par putt on the 15th. Finished 2nd in division 2 with the winner only getting 37. So pretty close. Ultimately just happy to play well though. With any luck it might contribute to another end of year review cut, who knows.

Had a day off yesterday so I went down the driving range to practise the Ping G25 hybrid I've just picked up, then 9 holes round the 'Playgolf' course at Northwick Park. Tricky little course with seven par 3s, I played well until the very last hole where I fatted one in the lake to ruin the score a touch. Triple bogey there to leave me with a 12 over par 42.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 11, 2018)

therod said:



			Won a turkey ðŸ¦ƒ & some boozeðŸ‘ Might have been cut to 5.8ðŸ˜± not sure how ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Css went up to 73....5.3 ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2018)

Nearly created a 1st

Played on Sunday and with an errant tee shot I very nearly wiped out the Club Captain, he finished his year yesterday evening and this morning I nearly wiped out the incoming Captain ðŸ˜£


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 12, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Nearly created a 1st

Played on Sunday and with an errant tee shot I very nearly wiped out the Club Captain, he finished his year yesterday evening and this morning I nearly wiped out the incoming Captain ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

What have Captains ever done to you to make you hate them so much, Chris?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			What have Captains ever done to you to make you hate them so much, Chris? 

Click to expand...

Strangely Johnny, I like them both  so just think what I might do to someone I dont like ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Strangely Johnny, I like them both  so just think what I might do to someone I dont like ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤
		
Click to expand...

You'd aim at them so they'd be as safe as houses.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2018)

Fragger was having doors delivered so I couldn't beat him today.....
Put CVG to the sword I stead.
An absolutely remarkable 33 points today....
Remarkable because I can't remember ever being so bad off the tee than I was today...!!!
Simply horrific but I didn't lose a ball or hit a provisional.
Tops, thins, chunks, duffs and any other name you want to call them.....
But the rest of the game was working well so not unhappy at the end of the day.

Up steps Fragger tomorrow - gonna be a tad chilly.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2018)

I played in the monthly stableford today, didn't remotely threaten anyone !

Hit the new clubs with a fairly new swing and was quite erratic on a few holes. There was a stiff'ish cold breeze but the good play was quite good, putting decent and I finished with 36 points


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 12, 2018)

Big Fiddle Xmas comp and dinner, had 40 points with a lost ball and as a team we had 43 for third and a nice bottle of Port . Dinner was excellent .


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 13, 2018)

Funny old round yesterday. Blobbed the first 2 holes after bunker problems (2 shots to get out both times) not helped by duffing a straightforward chip into a bunker on the 1st. Thought I was in for a horror show, but then started to play some decent stuff, 35 points between the 3rd and the 17th with only one blob (duffed drive into the trees). Then blobbed the 18th by chipping into bunker and 2 shots to get out again!


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 13, 2018)

Played the Glen open Stableford today, started terribly and finished terribly but found something in the middle and ended up with a gross 86 net 68, should be good enough for a cut of some kind. I hope it is enough to get me down to 17 for the first time.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 13, 2018)

Ladies Xmas lunch at ours today so the course was empty , played by myself and round in 2 hrs 10 dropping just 3 shots with given the strength of the wind and how cold it was am very happy with


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 13, 2018)

Played today 4BBB 36 points (10 over gross ) with my own ball. Very pleased with score given the strength of the window and that it felt sub zero at times. Bought myself a new mid layer sleeveless jacket yesterday which worked quite well at keeping the chest and back warm and allowed me to swing reasonably well.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2018)

Mission accomplished, although I failed to destroy everyone's favourite Mod, I did beat him.
Driving, on the whole, a lot better but still hit some shockers.
Difficult conditions today as the greens were partly frozen and the fringes soft - so you couldn't run the ball up that easily and going for the green required a soft bounce (quite hard to find!). Did birdie out long Par 5 though which turned the screw.
It was damn cold!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 13, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Mission accomplished, although I failed to destroy everyone's favourite Mod, I did beat him.
		
Click to expand...


Just like to say he won on count back . But yes he won 

But thereâ€™s always tomorrow ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 13, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Played the Glen open Stableford today, started terribly and finished terribly but found something in the middle and ended up with a gross 86 net 68, should be good enough for a cut of some kind. I hope it is enough to get me down to 17 for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

3rd on count back in the end, 3 of us on 38 points. CSS at 70 so a 0.6 cut will take me down to 17.3 for my lowest handicap to date.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just like to say he won on count back . But yes he won

But thereâ€™s always tomorrow ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

You sound like a Liverpool fan....


----------



## Wolf (Dec 14, 2018)

So today finally got my first handicap card in. My driving was quite simply long ball! By that I mean a long way off target to right 95% of the time

5 bogies and double in first 7 holes thanks to a lost ball courtesy of a big miss right yet I never hit a bad iron shot, in fact my iron play was what saved a cricket score. I had to chip out side ways from trees or attempt Seve style irons shots to get in play again..

Learnt my lesson on the Par 3 8th tee, 3 Wood off every tee from there on in, dropped a further 3 shots to be +10 standing on fairly  wide open Par 5 18th tee thought sod it hit driver, I missed the vast open fairway, missed the huge amount of trees that run full length of the hole and finished dead centre of the 1st fairway the only fairway my driver found all day  manage a 7 iron back over the trees into play, then wedged it up 1 putt routine solid birdie finish..

Ended up shooting a 9 over par 81 & with the exception of a 3 putt on the back 9, according to Arcoss stats my driver cost me at least 6 shots.. Might as well leave it at home next time.. Think a trip to Dr Bob Mac maybe in order to resolve this crisis

Edit: have rechecked Arccos.. This is how bad my driver was, average deviation from centre of fairway with driver = 46yards


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2018)

Played a charity 4 ball scramble in absolutely bitter conditions. 
The course was frozen all day!
We finished with a gross -4 to come second, we were beaten by one shot!
Sadly we were -4 after six, played the next eleven in +2 but an eagle on the last got us back to -4.
The greens were a bit of a lottery, but they were the same for everyone.
We had a laugh, that's the most important thing for me.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 14, 2018)

Also played today, cold but great to be out. Greens were absolutely fantastic, two weeks short of January and putting on fantastic surfaces is an incredible effort by the greens staff.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2018)

Course frozen solid yesterday, but still open. It was a total lottery and felt quite unsafe as well, I felt like I was slipping every time I hit a tee shot. We struggled on for 9 holes before agreeing it was a farce and giving up.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 15, 2018)

34 points for today's 17 hole comp. pretty pointless game today. Bitter cold, rain and a 2 club wind. Temp greens that were frozen as well made hitting greens impossible. Still, better than staying in bed, nice and warm with a hot coffee ðŸ˜‚


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 15, 2018)

Got 12 holes in before the silly stuff arrived.   blowing a gale and rain from the start.   only me and my mate and one other group on the course.  

Enjoyed the challenge.  3 over through 12.  decent.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 15, 2018)

Played yesterday in 5-layers of clobber on a frozen solid course. It was a walk in a nice crisp and sunny but cold day - needless to say the golf was pure Mickey Mouse stuff with all of us relying on lucky bounces etc. Good news was our bounces were luckier than theirs and we won the dosh.

Clocks change in 6 days though...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 15, 2018)

Got to 9th today, couldnâ€™t feel my chin or fingers so called it a day.
Horrendous weather here.


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 15, 2018)

Played yesterday with a friend at his club, Shirley Park in Croydon and, despite the cold, I took a stroke of my previous best ever score.  Shot a 93 (37 points) ... I know that, for many in here, that would be a disastrous round, but I was pretty chuffed.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 15, 2018)

Another win. 37pts. 19pts going out, with 3x 1pts, and 18pts back with a 1pt and a blob. Missed a few putts too. Felt like I'd stolen it.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2018)

Struggled through wind, rain and cold in winter league, all for a halve. For some reason had course to ourselves.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 16, 2018)

Played yesterday, no alcohol involved this time unfortunately ðŸ˜³managed 28 points. Not too bad considering the conditions and the five layers of clothing I had on, as well as a scarf and woolly hat !!!  Also hadnâ€™t hid balls since my lesson so still trying to process that a little. Half the greens had been spiked with a â€œdeep heaveâ€ so variable putting conditions


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2018)

played the Turkey Trot at Nairn Dunbar, first game in a week or so. was winter greens  for some reason though it wasn't frosty. hit the ball well, but with the small holes they use on the WG I found it impossible to hole anything, even 1 foot puts either bounced over or were deflected some hilarious instances in our group .

one instance, one of my PP holed his 2nd shot on a par 5, but in the main green hole, took 4 to get down from there on the winter green 15 feet away.

off now till 4th Jan so will be playing every day for the next week, except CD


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Lovely mild day today, only 2 temp greens on. Got battered in the Winter League, lad off 5 had 7 birdies, pleasure to watch, no complaints as I played really well, but Pars were no good.


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2018)

Just played a little 9 hole par 3 with my future son in law while my other half was at a gender reveal and played ok. It was good to hit wedges more than I normally would and my chipping was pretty good.
Think I might play that more often instead of using the driving range.
I used a titleist avx that I stumbled across at RCP and thought it was a decent ball. Shall itâ€™s so bloody expensive


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 16, 2018)

Weather was horrendous yesterday but after not playing for 2 weeks I was determined to give it a go. 40+ mph winds, hail and torrential rain certainly took its toll on the field with lots of no shows and players walking in so I thought my 22 points from the 14 holes was reasonable. 31 points won it which was pretty awesome considering the conditions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2018)

Played early Wednesday. Well actually was first out. Very rusty after two weeks off but some good stuff in between the rusty bits. Felt fine until I got home and then wiped off my feet. Need to really get myself better and down the range as I've a full golfing diary planned over Christmas


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 17, 2018)

Last seniors comp of the year today, sadly 4 temp greens and I dropped 3 shots on one of them. 37 points and finished 5th in Division.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2018)

Played the 'Christmas Comp' on Saturday. It was absolutely bloody freezing. Managed 33 points which I thought was bloody good going when you have no feeling in your right hand! Certainly the coldest round in a long time, I think it was between 1 and 2Â°c. Was only good enough for 7th in division 2. Hit driver brilliantly all the way round though which was nice.

Had a day off today so we had a friendly round at Bushey Hall. It's a course I find tough, and I hadn't managed to break 90 there before, but did it today with an 87. 38 points. Chipping was tricky due to the mud causing a few duffs, but other than that can't complain. And it felt toasty warm by comparison to Saturday, the luxury of 9Â°.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Played the 'Christmas Comp' on Saturday. It was absolutely bloody freezing. Managed 33 points which I thought was bloody good going when you have no feeling in your right hand! Certainly the coldest round in a long time, I think it was between 1 and 2Â°c. Was only good enough for 7th in division 2. Hit driver brilliantly all the way round though which was nice.

Had a day off today so we had a friendly round at Bushey Hall. It's a course I find tough, and I hadn't managed to break 90 there before, but did it today with an 87. 38 points. Chipping was tricky due to the mud causing a few duffs, but other than that can't complain. And it felt toasty warm by comparison to Saturday, the luxury of 9Â°. 

Click to expand...

Good shooting and well done for breaking 90 in tricky conditions


----------



## casuk (Dec 18, 2018)

Past 3 rounds have been my most consistent and lowest scores 84-84-81


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2018)

Very wet under foot today.
Loads of rain yesterday and a very heavy shower just before we went out.
Decent front 9 of 18 points without really playing more than ok..tied with Fragger at this point.
Only shot 14 on the way back but it was enlighten to defeat the Modfather by a point...
Interestingly, Fragger told of his society bash the day before. A guy putted from distance with the flag in, holed it but hit the flag.
So his 3 for 4 became 5 for 2 and he lost by a point!
Fast forward to the 18th......
Fragger has a 30 foot putt for a point. Doesn't expect to hole it so putts with the flag in.....and he holes it.
So a 2 shot penalty gives a blob
I take 6 for 1 and win by a point.
Oh, and I took the 2's pot on the final putt of the final par 3 of the year for us.....Â£39 in the kitty.
Fragger was so pleased for me..


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 19, 2018)

2 from 4 in the Fiddle today and came 3rd with 92 behind 93 and 95. Had 41 myself including a lost ball into low sun on the 3rd, course was very playable despite all the heavy rain from yesterday .


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Very wet under foot today.
Loads of rain yesterday and a very heavy shower just before we went out.
Decent front 9 of 18 points without really playing more than ok..tied with Fragger at this point.
Only shot 14 on the way back but it was enlighten to defeat the Modfather by a point...
Interestingly, Fragger told of his society bash the day before. A guy putted from distance with the flag in, holed it but hit the flag.
So his 3 for 4 became 5 for 2 and he lost by a point!
Fast forward to the 18th......
Fragger has a 30 foot putt for a point. Doesn't expect to hole it so putts with the flag in.....and he holes it.
So a 2 shot penalty gives a blob
I take 6 for 1 and win by a point.
Oh, and I took the 2's pot on the final putt of the final par 3 of the year for us.....Â£39 in the kitty.
Fragger was so pleased for me..

Click to expand...

Being that tough I bet the local youngsters are glad you are not an examiner


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2018)

To be fair, he called it......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Very wet under foot today.
Loads of rain yesterday and a very heavy shower just before we went out.
Decent front 9 of 18 points without really playing more than ok..tied with Fragger at this point.
Only shot 14 on the way back but it was enlighten to defeat the Modfather by a point...
Interestingly, Fragger told of his society bash the day before. A guy putted from distance with the flag in, holed it but hit the flag.
So his 3 for 4 became 5 for 2 and he lost by a point!
Fast forward to the 18th......
Fragger has a 30 foot putt for a point. Doesn't expect to hole it so putts with the flag in.....and he holes it.
So a 2 shot penalty gives a blob
I take 6 for 1 and win by a point.
Oh, and I took the 2's pot on the final putt of the final par 3 of the year for us.....Â£39 in the kitty.
Fragger was so pleased for me..

Click to expand...

I love the way he finds fresh ways of grabbing defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I love the way he finds fresh ways of grabbing defeat from the jaws of victory
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, you should have heard him on the 12th SI 1 par4, when after a hopeless drive and a decent hybrid shot, I put my PW approach to under a foot from the pin , for a gimme and 4 for 4.

â€œYou canâ€™t do that, youâ€™re a flippin ( substitute word used) 22 handicapper 
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž

Iâ€™ll have him next year ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Indeed, you should have heard him on the 12th SI 1 par4, when after a hopeless drive and a decent hybrid shot, I put my PW approach to under a foot from the pin , for a gimme and 4 for 4.

â€œYou canâ€™t do that, youâ€™re a flippin ( substitute word used) 22 handicapper
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž

Iâ€™ll have him next year ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

#Liverpool


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2018)

Funny old game.
My short game was utter pants but, after a *tiny* change to set up, I was piping my drives right down the middle.
In fact, with driver, I only missed two fairways and that was just by a few feet and both times my ball was playable.
I don't think I've had a better driving round before ............................ sneaky long, too!
Also, I didn't lose a ball!! I think that's just for the second time this year.
Now, where's my short game gone?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2018)

Slight therapy session here. 20 points after 9, 25 after 11, 34 after 18 . First 9 was a joy, straight drives, good 2nd shots, chipping as well as I've done all year, putting more than solid. Last 7 I lost my swing on 2nd shots leaving long irons into the green. I 4 putted one hole, 3 putted the last, all from nowhere. 

All a bit bemused by it, not sure whether to be pleased with the good stuff, of which there was plenty, or gutted by the bad, of which there was not really that much. Hey ho, that's golf.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 22, 2018)

Xmas Shotgun that was called off two weeks ago due to course closure , course open after 15mm overnight rain which was a surprise but actually played well, 6 temps, 115 out playing 4BBB. We had 47 , winners on 50  . Shot level par and picked up a nice bottle of Gordons


----------



## IanM (Dec 22, 2018)

A bit like Spring in South Wales this morning......nice and sunny!  37 points , nice and solid, but 41 winning when I left the club.  No matter, very enjoyable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

Return of the Homer. After shanking my way through several buckets of balls this weeks I rocked up to the Christmas roll up with no expectations and just trying not to embarrass myself. We started on the 10th with no warm up as the course was so busy and a duck hook off the first didn't bode well. Managed a net par and after an up and down from sand at the next I was off and running. Finished with 37 points for a share of the 2nd place pool. If I could have putted and chipped I@d have pocketed the first prize but more than happy with how I played


----------



## Lazkir (Dec 22, 2018)

BB Pairs today over 13 holes in order to give more people a chance to play/compete.
Smashed it with 38 points over 13 holes (12 under).
I was only 3 over after 9, so very happy with my game today. Massive difference compared to last week where I couldn't hit a ball. Go figure!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2018)

went to play the Struie with Slow Dave, great start birdie birdie, Eagle, so 4 under gross for the first 3 holes. then the wheels fell of as the tee's after that got quite frosty and my feet kept slipping. was wearing full spikes but recently been wearing soft spikes, which are much better in the frost in my experience


----------



## Toad (Dec 23, 2018)

Played yesterday on my 51st birthday and shot scratch 69 for 63 and big cut to finally take me to cat1. ðŸ˜


----------



## Junior (Dec 23, 2018)

Toad said:



			Played yesterday on my 51st birthday and shot scratch 69 for 63 and big cut to finally take me to cat1. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Well played sir.  V. impressive around a tough track !!!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2018)

Toad said:



			Played yesterday on my 51st birthday and shot scratch 69 for 63 and big cut to finally take me to cat1. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

have you moved to Florida dear boy?

welcome to the club


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2018)

Toad said:



			Played yesterday on my 51st birthday and shot scratch 69 for 63 and big cut to finally take me to cat1. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Well done that man.


----------



## Toad (Dec 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			have you moved to Florida dear boy?

welcome to the club

Click to expand...


Haha weather been fantastic in costa del Perth of late. 
Not missed one week or had frozen greens as yet.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 23, 2018)

Played on The Queens today at Gleneagles, half an hour delay due to a tad of surface frost but it soon cleared. The course was very good and it was a great day for a game even ended up playing in tee-shirts after an hour or so. The Kings tomorrow so fingers crossed for more of the same ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2018)

Toad said:



			Haha weather been fantastic in costa del Perth of late.
Not missed one week or had frozen greens as yet.
		
Click to expand...

i didn't realise you played Qualifiers during winter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

Toad said:



			Played yesterday on my 51st birthday and shot scratch 69 for 63 and big cut to finally take me to cat1. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Well done sir. Great shooting


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Slight therapy session here. 20 points after 9, 25 after 11, 34 after 18 . First 9 was a joy, straight drives, good 2nd shots, chipping as well as I've done all year, putting more than solid. Last 7 I lost my swing on 2nd shots leaving long irons into the green. I 4 putted one hole, 3 putted the last, all from nowhere.

All a bit bemused by it, not sure whether to be pleased with the good stuff, of which there was plenty, or gutted by the bad, of which there was not really that much. Hey ho, that's golf.
		
Click to expand...

Still a good 18 mate, take the positives


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 23, 2018)

Another good day on the course, 4BBB Comp had 42 points, 45 leading in the clubhouse, lovely mild day, no wind to speak of.
Good company and a good laugh.


----------



## Toad (Dec 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i didn't realise you played Qualifiers during



patricks148 said:



			i didn't realise you played Qualifiers during winter
		
Click to expand...

Couple a month at Alyth, none at Blair
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BrianM (Dec 23, 2018)

Played Fortrose today, played the first 6 holes superb, 3 wood off the tee and all is well, then I crumbled badly, gutted to be fair, thought I was on for a good one, first round in 4 weeks felt like no excuse, oh for some consistency â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Crow (Dec 23, 2018)

Fur and Feather today, 4BBB, weather was awful, almost as bad as our golf, we won the rabbits!

Shot of the day was my 7 iron approach to the 18th, I thought it had gone in for an eagle but it had pitched next to the hole and hid behind the flag-stick.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Played Fortrose today, played the first 6 holes superb, 3 wood off the tee and all is well, then I crumbled badly, gutted to be fair, thought I was on for a good one, first round in 4 weeks felt like no excuse, oh for some consistency â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

winter greens Brian?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2018)

Still at Blair?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 24, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			winter greens Brian?
		
Click to expand...

Full greens Patrick, a little hairy so running slow, weather was superb.


----------



## DRW (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice trip to RSD, up at 5.20 bit of a shock to the system and teed off as light came up at 8.20 , a dry day, slight breeze but fairly warm, great to be out first on the course haven't done it for a long time and forgot how special it feels.

Was swinging like a Russian seal clubber, 5 pars was the highlight son had 2 pars, wife had 1 par but holes were 3:3:3  All finished, packed up and in clubhouse by 11.25. Nice lunch, wife/son didn't want to play another 18 so drive home it was. Roll on the next round and light evenings.

Got some brilliant oak RSD coasters from the shop.


----------



## NearHull (Dec 24, 2018)

Not quite 'I played today and...'  but......     

Just returned from the club after taking my 5 year old grandson to try out his birthday present of a set of Golphin Clubs.  This was his first time with 'proper' clubs and it was a great hour with him.  We found a quiet corner of the practice area and he hit his SW, 7i and Driver - all from tee peg.  Only instruction that I tried to give him was to position his hands in the correct order.  Thirty minutes later his right hand became too cold for him (he was wearing glove on his left hand) and we went in for a coffee. Then out onto the practice chipping/putting green for another 20 minutes. 
He did well and connected with about 50% of his attempts on the practice area and really enjoyed the putting green. When I asked him if he'd enjoyed it he wanted to come everyday and said can we come tomorrow, when I replied that it was Christmas Day and there could be better things to do, he was disappointed. 
I've been reading this forum for a few years now and never felt the need to contribute until now - just needed to tell someone how good it was this morning. 

Now for the hard bit of how to balance encouraging him without going over the top.  He is due to start group lessons with the assistant pros next year.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2018)

Friendly knock at Wexham yesterday. Course was absolutely soaked like a giant sponge. Didn't feel like I played great but managed to hack my way to 36 points somehow. I think it was just a bad four hole stretch on the front nine, but ended that with birdie at the 8th and played reasonably well after that I suppose. 49 front nine 42 back for 91 total.


----------



## Slab (Dec 24, 2018)

Course was in top nick. Greens very fast and everything lush
Just 31 points but jeez it was hot. Had plenty fluid and still feel drained a few hours on
Will take extra tomorrow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

NearHull said:



			Not quite 'I played today and...'  but......    

Just returned from the club after taking my 5 year old grandson to try out his birthday present of a set of Golphin Clubs.  This was his first time with 'proper' clubs and it was a great hour with him.  We found a quiet corner of the practice area and he hit his SW, 7i and Driver - all from tee peg.  Only instruction that I tried to give him was to position his hands in the correct order.  Thirty minutes later his right hand became too cold for him (he was wearing glove on his left hand) and we went in for a coffee. Then out onto the practice chipping/putting green for another 20 minutes.
He did well and connected with about 50% of his attempts on the practice area and really enjoyed the putting green. When I asked him if he'd enjoyed it he wanted to come everyday and said can we come tomorrow, when I replied that it was Christmas Day and there could be better things to do, he was disappointed.
I've been reading this forum for a few years now and never felt the need to contribute until now - just needed to tell someone how good it was this morning.

Now for the hard bit of how to balance encouraging him without going over the top.  He is due to start group lessons with the assistant pros next year.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post and now you've posted once keep getting involved. Just let him find his own level, let the pros and the other kids guide him and keep making it fun for him.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 24, 2018)

Used to play a round with my Dad as a junior every Christmas eve. This year is the first year that tradition got brought back, just finished a most enjoyable round at Gillingham GC (my dad's home club, and where I grew up) with my FiL as well,. Most enjoyable 3 ball, stunning Christmas eve weather a nice coffee in bar after. 

Took the new Driver with its 2 inch shorter shaft out, my god it was enjoyable to hit and felt so much more comfortable, only 1 wide ride hit the rest were all dead centre with good distance and how much easier golf is from the fairway, played nicely shot a +4, 72 with playing the Par 5s in 2 under. But just happy to find my ability to drive the ball well again. 

FiL had a nice round off of 16 and shot +13,  one of the highlights was watching my dad play at 72years old he played lovely and knocked it round in 78 and just seemed to thoroughly enjoy being out there. Going to make sure we do it every Christmas weather permitting amazing how much I've missed playing golf with my Dad.


----------



## Dannyc (Dec 24, 2018)

Played at home club all greens open and pretty dry considering it was shut yesterday played shit lost a tenner to my mate but he was -1 gross so canâ€™t complain really lovely winter sunny day couple of pints now home to do a bit of Xmas visiting


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2018)

Had a game with my future son in law and it was pretty woeful. Hit some decent shots but my putting was as poor as itâ€™s ever been.

Think my clubs are due a lengthy spell in hibernation


----------



## Toad (Dec 24, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Still at Blair?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah still there and your welcome anytime. 
They even cleared out some trees for you ðŸ˜œ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Used to play a round with my Dad as a junior every Christmas eve. This year is the first year that tradition got brought back, just finished a most enjoyable round at Gillingham GC (my dad's home club, and where I grew up) with my FiL as well,. Most enjoyable 3 ball, stunning Christmas eve weather a nice coffee in bar after.

Took the new Driver with its 2 inch shorter shaft out, my god it was enjoyable to hit and felt so much more comfortable, only 1 wide ride hit the rest were all dead centre with good distance and how much easier golf is from the fairway, played nicely shot a +4, 72 with playing the Par 5s in 2 under. But just happy to find my ability to drive the ball well again.

FiL had a nice round off of 16 and shot +13,  one of the highlights was watching my dad play at 72years old he played lovely and knocked it round in 78 and just seemed to thoroughly enjoy being out there. Going to make sure we do it every Christmas weather permitting amazing how much I've missed playing golf with my Dad.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it and make sure you do it as often as you can (not just Christmas). I lost my dad way back in 2003 and really miss not being able to play golf with him anymore and regret not making more of an effort to drag him out before it was too late


----------



## Wolf (Dec 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Enjoy it and make sure you do it as often as you can (not just Christmas). I lost my dad way back in 2003 and really miss not being able to play golf with him anymore and regret not making more of an effort to drag him out before it was too late
		
Click to expand...

I intend to Homer it felt really good being out there with him and almost felt like a boy again with him smiling when I hit good shots and offering kind words on the bad. Something I intend to do a lot more often


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Tongo (Dec 25, 2018)

A cheeky 18 round the old course at Leckford this morning. Shot 86 and birdied the last so rather chuffed! ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2018)

Tongo said:



			A cheeky 18 round the old course at Leckford this morning. Shot 86 and birdied the last so rather chuffed! ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Not sure I'd get away with that but if you can then fair play. Chrimbo dinner will taste sweet with that birdie


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 25, 2018)

NearHull said:



			Not quite 'I played today and...'  but......     

Just returned from the club after taking my 5 year old grandson to try out his birthday present of a set of Golphin Clubs.  This was his first time with 'proper' clubs and it was a great hour with him.  We found a quiet corner of the practice area and he hit his SW, 7i and Driver - all from tee peg.  Only instruction that I tried to give him was to position his hands in the correct order.  Thirty minutes later his right hand became too cold for him (he was wearing glove on his left hand) and we went in for a coffee. Then out onto the practice chipping/putting green for another 20 minutes. 
He did well and connected with about 50% of his attempts on the practice area and really enjoyed the putting green. When I asked him if he'd enjoyed it he wanted to come everyday and said can we come tomorrow, when I replied that it was Christmas Day and there could be better things to do, he was disappointed. 
I've been reading this forum for a few years now and never felt the need to contribute until now - just needed to tell someone how good it was this morning. 

Now for the hard bit of how to balance encouraging him without going over the top.  He is due to start group lessons with the assistant pros next year.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent story, my eldest grandson is 4 and I'm hoping to get him started soon.

And welcome aboard ðŸ‘


----------



## Slab (Dec 26, 2018)

Tee off in half an hour it's already 30 degrees, gonna be another hot one
Need a coffee hit before warm up....


----------



## Slab (Dec 26, 2018)

Slab said:



			Tee off in half an hour it's already 30 degrees, gonna be another hot one
Need a coffee hit before warm up....
		
Click to expand...

35 points (with three blobs for those who love that stat) 

Round was saved by a run of five 3 pointers in the six holes on 2nd nine


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2018)

Slab said:



			Tee off in half an hour it's already 30 degrees, gonna be another hot one
Need a coffee hit before warm up....
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, I'm starting to let you get right under my skin.  
Glad you had a good round though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2018)

Boxing Day scramble; a bogey on 18 was a little disappointing but the 7 pars and 10 birdies that went with it were enough for the win.   Good team effort too; everyone contributed pretty evenly, no passengers which is nice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2018)

Boxing Day Greensomes Comp - we went round 1 under gross for 45 points ðŸ˜²


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 26, 2018)

Had a fantastic round at Pitlochry today.

Never played there before and was very impressed for the time of year.

It was the 1st full round of golf I have played with my lad for 3 years so it was just a joy to be out there with him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2018)

Nice 9 holes with last years captain and his son-in-law and then a couple of hours practice. All very good and constructive apart from bunkers which have gone off the boil. Short game, including off bare muddy lies rather good. Bet it doesn't last until tomorrow.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 26, 2018)

just managed 9 this afternoon because of a big men's Shotgun this morning, hit the ball really well and was just one over gross wrong time of the year though sadly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2018)

louise_a said:



			just managed 9 this afternoon because of a big men's Shotgun this morning, hit the ball really well and was just one over gross wrong time of the year though sadly
		
Click to expand...

That's good scoring in winter. Need to bottle that and save it a few months


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2018)

18 holes, 40 points, course very quiet, took jumper off as too warm, not a breath of wind, 27th December? Felt more like 27th May!


----------



## shortgame (Dec 27, 2018)

Only on the range but first hit for a while for various reasons. Started off incinsistently then remembered a little nugget of advice from off here (from Homer I think) - focus on a single dimple - then started flushing it ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2018)

My brother and I went out for a 2-ball Texas Scramble.
We were 8 over gross, which I thought was pretty good considering the fog was thick and 14 greens were invisible when taking our approach shots and we couldn't see the pins until we were almost on the greens.
We have handicaps of 17 and 23 and, of 50% combined, we scored 48 points. 
It was great just to be playing with my baby twin.
Most enjoyable.


----------



## richart (Dec 27, 2018)

Played today, and after the fog had cleared a cracking day on the heath. I partnered the clubs vice captain against Lee and Geoff. Good game that we won on the 16th, but highlight of the round was a hole in one for Lee on the 9th. Perfect tee shot that landed foot from the hole, and gently rolled into the hole. His first hole in one in 46 years.

Just Gordon and myself that have played as long without one. Someone with a loud mouth may have  told nearly everyone on the course, as there were a lot of members waiting in the clubhouse for their drink.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 27, 2018)

First ever round under Par gross. Only the 9 hole Balgove at St Andrews but I'll take it ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜Ž


----------



## OOB (Dec 28, 2018)

Frustrating day with my irons,

Ended up fatting everything in the soggy conditions and when compensating ended up thinning everything else, played well off the tee and putted nicely but only hit 3/4 clean iron shots out of 30. 

Bloody winter!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 28, 2018)

Back at the home course today managed to join up with a 2 ball just before a society went out. Also 2nd time trying out the shorter shaft in driver, have lost about 15yards with the shorter shaft still missed 50% fairways out to the right, but not as far right due to less distance but clearly its my swing with the driver that's crap not the shaft so may put standard length back in and sort the flaw out but it is getting better. 

Iron play, wedge play and short game was good again throughout, add in better driving on back  9 helped equate to 9 straight pars. Finished with a 78 for my 2nd handicap card, 14 pars in total 3 single bogies and a triple on the 8th hole courtesy of 2 balls straight right OOB off the tee 

Also loved using the Volvik balls my daughter bought me so much easier to see and liked the feel off the club.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 28, 2018)

finally manged to make it to the course today,its been a while ,something like six weeks mainly due to weather and work, the long game was pretty good as was the short game ,but oh the putting !!!!! it was seriously dire. i missed three from a foot or less and three putted six times .I ended up shooting level par ,[with h/cap off] which makes me more than a bit miffed as it could have been at least eight better had the putter been on its best behaviour, but thats golf ,it always seems that one part of your game lets you down and spoils what could have been a really good round, roll on tomorrow and you can bet that some other part will let me down as the putter will behave.


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 28, 2018)

32pts putted like an idiot all day, 34 putts in total.  3 lip outs in the first 3 holes and confidence shot to pieces.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

Played yesterday and scored 40 point off the yellows to take the money. No birdies but so much consistency and managed to score on every hole which is unusual for me. Even when I grounded a club in a hazard for a penalty I managed a point. Pitching and chipping so improved. Putting a bit annoying and missed a few makeable putts but nice to pick up a few quid


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2018)

Had a nice 18 holes today, still playing very well, 2 over gross for the first nine including two 3 putts, 4 over after 14, then slipped a little and dropped 3 shots over the last 4 holes including another 3 putt. 7 over 79 was very pleasing and the three putts were all long putts.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 28, 2018)

Had a great day @ Gleneagles today playing the Kings, couldn't believe how good the weather was sunshine and blue sky's and the course was is super condition. Looks like more of the same for tomorrow round on the PGA


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 28, 2018)

Another lovely day up here in the NE and another decent round.
Getting spolit by the weather now and course is probably the best Iâ€™ve ever seen looking for December!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2018)

Played worplesden...it was nice. Played alright. Greens were really good. Itâ€™s worth a visit, but itâ€™s not as good as west hill imo....but not far off


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 28, 2018)

Expensive round at Pyrford today. Shot 83 with a few 3 putts to start,  up a run of 2 over through 9 holes around the turn when I capitalised on a few shorter holes saw me have a good score. 

Was only Â£36 for full English and and the round. Unfortunately my motor had to go to garage prior to family visit in Soton so it meant the missus drove me to golf for an 8am start and then kept herself busy in Guildford. Her hair, nails and new bag do look lovely though apparently.......


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 28, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Expensive round at Pyrford today. Shot 83 with a few 3 putts to start,  up a run of 2 over through 9 holes around the turn when I capitalised on a few shorter holes saw me have a good score.

Was only Â£36 for full English and and the round. Unfortunately my motor had to go to garage prior to family visit in Soton so it meant the missus drove me to golf for an 8am start and then kept herself busy in Guildford. Her hair, nails and new bag do look lovely though apparently.......
		
Click to expand...

Done up like a kipper mateðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Expensive round at Pyrford today. Shot 83 with a few 3 putts to start,  up a run of 2 over through 9 holes around the turn when I capitalised on a few shorter holes saw me have a good score.

Was only Â£36 for full English and and the round. Unfortunately my motor had to go to garage prior to family visit in Soton so it meant the missus drove me to golf for an 8am start and then kept herself busy in Guildford. Her hair, nails and new bag do look lovely though apparently.......
		
Click to expand...

I made the mistake of letting HID loose in the Bull Ring a few years back when I played the Forest of Arden in the GM final. She came back with a designer Karen Millen handbag, several frocks, new shoes etc. Only about Â£600 worth and all I got was a cut glass runner-up trophy. Very expensive but to be honest couldn't begrudge her a penny


----------



## User20205 (Dec 28, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Expensive round at Pyrford today. Shot 83 with a few 3 putts to start,  up a run of 2 over through 9 holes around the turn when I capitalised on a few shorter holes saw me have a good score. 

Was only Â£36 for full English and and the round. Unfortunately my motor had to go to garage prior to family visit in Soton so it meant the missus drove me to golf for an 8am start and then kept herself busy in Guildford. Her hair, nails and new bag do look lovely though apparently.......
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I made the mistake of letting HID loose in the Bull Ring a few years back when I played the Forest of Arden in the GM final. She came back with a designer Karen Millen handbag, several frocks, new shoes etc. Only about Â£600 worth and all I got was a cut glass runner-up trophy. Very expensive but to be honest couldn't begrudge her a penny
		
Click to expand...

How are the 1970â€™s???ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 28, 2018)

therod said:



			How are the 1970â€™s???ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I wasnâ€™t even a twinkle in my dads eyes back then, so not sure how I represent an apparent stereotype simply because my missus went shopping (her hobby), whilst I did mine.


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2018)

Four ball at Wet Surrey today, with mates, first round in a few months. Played like a drain for 13 holes, balancing nicely on my PPâ€™s shoulders, then became The Postman to wrap up the game 3&2.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I wasnâ€™t even a twinkle in my dads eyes back then, so not sure how I represent an apparent stereotype simply because my missus went shopping (her hobby), whilst I did mine.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. She deserved it all. She drove up there (we're a one car family) we had a couple of nights away, I played a decent course and we enjoyed it.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 29, 2018)

And I broke 80 for the first time, coming in on 77 shots (par 70) and 42 points! Social round with my mates but Im absolutely buzzing!


----------



## Slab (Dec 29, 2018)

After getting cut a couple of shots midweek I managed 36 points today at Anahita with no driver in the bag
New 3w is well into its honeymoon period now and just getting better each outing and zero distance lost, if anything I got more distance on several holes due to the straighter line
Freakin hot again and must've gone through 3ltrs of fluid on prob my last round of the year


----------



## shortgame (Dec 29, 2018)

First game in a fair while and with very little practice somehow managed 40 points. Long game was a bit inconsistent as expected, putting was decent but chipping and short pitching was (pleasantly and suprisingly) on point. The highlight though was being out in great company on a nice mild day and watching son shoot a gross 72


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2018)

41pts, off 6. Sounds decent, and was good enough to win the money. But as all golfers do, "what might have been." 

There was 5x 1pointers and a blob in that score. The mistakes were destructive but the rest was amazing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2018)

Played yesterday on the Old course with @Jimaroid @Captainron and @AlwaysABridesmaid and what a fabulously day it was.

Sun was shining, course was in incredible condition for the time of of year, greens running so true and I thought they were a very good pace. 

I drew captainron at a partner and for once it worked and we ended up beating the others down to the shots we were getting   I even surprised myself yesterday by actually hitting the 1st green in 2 and not having to fish my ball out of the burn ðŸ¤£

Great day and for me the course gets better and better each time I play it, really got to appreciate the slopes more in the winter sun.

Thanks @Jimaroid you are a star ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I made the mistake of letting HID loose in the Bull Ring a few years back when I played the Forest of Arden in the GM final. She came back with a designer Karen Millen handbag, several frocks, new shoes etc. Only about Â£600 worth and all I got was a cut glass runner-up trophy. Very expensive but to be honest couldn't begrudge her a penny
		
Click to expand...

You really need to learn to drive!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 29, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played yesterday on the Old course with @Jimaroid @Captainron and @AlwaysABridesmaid and what a fabulously day it was.

Sun was shining, course was in incredible condition for the time of of year, greens running so true and I thought they were a very good pace.

I drew captainron at a partner and for once it worked and we ended up beating the others down to the shots we were getting   I even surprised myself yesterday by actually hitting the 1st green in 2 and not having to fish my ball out of the burn ðŸ¤£

Great day and for me the course gets better and better each time I play it, really got to appreciate the slopes more in the winter sun.

Thanks @Jimaroid you are a star ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Pleasure. It was a beautiful day, the course comes to life in the winter sunshine. Just trying to remember how many times I used my mat as I think itâ€™s single digits which must be a record of some kind.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 29, 2018)

First round since a week before Christmas. I played reasonably considering 34 points (12 over). Kept the leaving the putts short on the slow greens.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Pleasure. It was a beautiful day, the course comes to life in the winter sunshine. Just trying to remember how many times I used my mat as I think itâ€™s single digits which must be a record of some kind. 

Click to expand...

You use have used your mat more times than cam did ðŸ˜›

I am thinking of taking mine to use in the summer, if I get to cat 1 I will be able to tee it up with a 3 wood and then hope no one notices ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2018)

Had a club match today, only my second in my two years as a member. Me and my mate played the home leg, and the format was that every individual's Stableford score counts and all get added up at the end. We didn't set the world alright but managed decent winter scores of 32 (me) & 31 (him) to beat our opponent's 27 & 26. Our boys won the away leg by a point as well so that's us through to the next round. Happy days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Played off the whites and with a strong wind, muddy lies and no roll it played as long as it can. Managed 32 points but if you go OOB on the third and fourth and don't score it's always going to be hard to challenge. Putted well with the new putter (apart from the last when I got over excited and went for a seven foot par putt and raced it) and most from 4-15 feet shaved the hole and threatened. Didn't play well and temp a problem. It was too fast but slowed it down for 19 points coming home. Try again tomorrow


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 29, 2018)

Scramble at Rossapenna Sandy hills.  Played well as a team.  Shot 8 under.  Wasn't even close to the prizes. 13 under won.   Crazy. 

Smashing curry after. All for 25 quid.  Sweet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Had a club match today, only my second in my two years as a member. Me and my mate played the home leg, and the format was that every individual's Stableford score counts and all get added up at the end. We didn't set the world alright but managed decent winter scores of 32 (me) & 31 (him) to beat our opponent's 27 & 26. Our boys won the away leg by a point as well so that's us through to the next round. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting way to play a match. I always think 30 points in the winter is a half decent return and all you can do in a club match is win it whatever the format. Is that the format you use for most of your club matches?


----------



## AMcC (Dec 30, 2018)

Had two games since I was last on.

Played the final sectional game in our winter four ball competition, won 4 and 3 meaning we topped the group and qualify for the last 16 and the knockout stages after Christmas. Played quite steady, drove the ball really well, short game getting better to,  so all good after recent lesson.

Played again yesterday in Saturday sweep, teed off at first light, with a 20mph westerly wind blowing across the course, not ideal. It did die down around 11 but still tough early on. Found sand four times in first three holes !!!
Ended up with 29 points, should have been 30 and if it was next week would have been lol. Hit my ball with a practice putt swing on 13 th green . Reasonably happy with that score and how I played, although in our 4 ball game we were 5 down after 7, kept it going to 16 though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2018)

Won 5-1 in the Winter League with a Par on the last!
Played absolutely awful until the 13th, then went on a Par streak and a chip in birdie on 16th.
Daft game ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2018)

Friendly game, I was hopeless, 24 points and we lost the 4BBB match 3 and 2.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 30, 2018)

Walked round the Hotchkin today, canâ€™t say I played well at all. Thank god we have 6 holes with no bunkers at the minute so the free drops were a real help.

The work that they are doing is incredible, the 1st 2nd and 3rd are just so much better holes now. And as for the 18th I canâ€™t see me hitting the fairway next year with all the new bunkers ðŸ˜±

30th December and it was so mild, could have played in shorts today.


----------



## richart (Dec 30, 2018)

Lovely day on the heath. Didnâ€™t play as well as I have been, but putter was almost hot. 39points and a nice win over hole in one boy. Nearly got one myself but tee shot on the 6th hit the flag and bounced off.


----------



## xreyuk (Dec 30, 2018)

I played today and shot my best round ever! A level par 72!

I was 2 under gross through 13, but bogeys on 14 & 16 as well as a short missed birdie putt on 15 left me at level gross. Sunk a massive putt for par on 17 and then missed an 8 footer for birdie on the last.

Iâ€™m a 9 handicap for reference!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Played in the normal Sunday roll up. Swung very badly, felt well out of sorts (blood sugars a bit low as it turned out) and concentrated badly. Still managed 33 points and with 35 winning off the whites n tough conditions I'm quite happy about how it bodes for 2019. That's a couple of rounds now where I've been unhappy about how I've played and scored mid-thirty points which is good. The bad holes are now down to double bogey's at worse and the car crash holes are diminishing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			First round since a week before Christmas. I played reasonably considering 34 points (12 over). Kept the leaving the putts short on the slow greens.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you managed to get out. I find my pace control is the first thing to go awry if I don't play for a while. 34 points in Winter isn't ta bad return


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played in the normal Sunday roll up. Swung very badly, felt well out of sorts (blood sugars a bit low as it turned out) and concentrated badly. Still managed 33 points and with 35 winning off the whites n tough conditions I'm quite happy about how it bodes for 2019. That's a couple of rounds now where I've been unhappy about how I've played and scored mid-thirty points which is good. The bad holes are now down to double bogey's at worse and the car crash holes are diminishing
		
Click to expand...

This is your year Homer.
Whatâ€™s your course playing like


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			This is your year Homer.
Whatâ€™s your course playing like
		
Click to expand...

That would be nice. 2018 wasn't too bad with a win, couple of seconds and a third so picked up a few quid in the roll up bets and in pro shop vouchers. Handicap only moved up 0.3 but frustratingly ticked me over to 14.5 so had I simply been 0.1 lower there would have been no difference. Definitely feel I'm playing better when I'm not swinging well. Short game is definitely coming on and doing some work soon on my putting. 

The course is playing surprisingly well considering how wet it's been in the last few weeks. It plays long off the whites with minimal roll but the course has drained well (we used the money we got from the Red Bull air races to improve this) and the greens are still running around 9.3 on the stimp. They have done some work on the bunkers and they are in good condition and so all in all I am very happy with my game and the course. Would love to get down to 12 in 2019 and think its definitely achievable.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 30, 2018)

Played in a mates society day at Dorset Golf and Country Club. A nice setup with 3 nine hole loops.
Can't remember the two we played, I ended up with 33 points. A couple of birdies and a few pars.

Very frustrating as I hit a few nice iron shots, then the unmentionables reared there ugly head again imbetween.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 30, 2018)

Had a lesson a few weeks ago and for once I feel that it has made a difference in my ball striking.  In essence, it to concentrate on the shoulder turn, rather than generating power from the arms.

Played on Thursday with some friends around Glen Gorse and was net five under with three to play, only to play the last three poorly and end up with 37 points.  Still a good return as the course was playing long.  Went out on my home track this afternoon and played another decent round.

I am still trying to hit the ball too hard on occasion, but concentrating on the shoulder turn is giving a more consistent strike and that is encouraging if I can further improve on this before the 2019 season starts.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 31, 2018)

Another 18 holes today, didn't play as well as I have been but holed a few putts so was only 1 over after 9, but then I lost it and dropped a lot of shots on the back nine including a disastrous 10 on the 17th, to finish 13 over!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting way to play a match. I always think 30 points in the winter is a half decent return and all you can do in a club match is win it whatever the format. Is that the format you use for most of your club matches?
		
Click to expand...

Well as I mentioned it's only the second one I've been in - the last one was four ball better ball Stableford as I recall. Which I guess is more common. I agree with you, I thought it was unusual that all four individual's scores count. They even said we weren't allowed to confer on club selection and shots within our pairs, so it was effectively like playing a normal four-ball. No getting bailed out by your partner!

Incidentally, the away leg was much higher scoring! While ours finished 32/31-27/26 to us, the away leg was 36/35-36/34! I've never actually played their course though (Cheshunt) so don't know anything about how it plays. The chaps we were playing against mentioned that their course has winter mats that shorten it by a lot, so that probably explains that.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2018)

Last round of the year for me and it was a pretty solid 36 points.
Drove much better than previous games although the swing felt even more agricultural than normal.
19 out, 17 back in living a no score and a birdie to finish the hear.
Fragger...?
Well, let's say the trend continued.
He didn't have the best of front 9s and lost a FraggerBall - old stock not the new ones
I can't really be delicate about this - my lead on the 10th tee was in double figures..........
He extracted his digit on the back and shot 17 but the gap was maintained .
We played tomorrow's rules...kept the flag in all the time, used the lost ball rule once ( well, Fragger did), drops from knee height(well, Fragger did)
From my perspective, putting with the flag in is easier.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 31, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Had a lesson a few weeks ago and for once I feel that it has made a difference in my ball striking.  In essence, it to concentrate on the shoulder turn, rather than generating power from the arms.

Played on Thursday with some friends around Glen Gorse and was net five under with three to play, only to play the last three poorly and end up with 37 points.  Still a good return as the course was playing long.  Went out on my home track this afternoon and played another decent round.

I am still trying to hit the ball too hard on occasion, but concentrating on the shoulder turn is giving a more consistent strike and that is encouraging if I can further improve on this before the 2019 season starts.
		
Click to expand...

So what did you actually finish with?
Points in relation to handicap.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 31, 2018)

Sneaked a round in this morning , played in The Chair and we all ended up with 1 point , shot a level par round with 4 birdies and left an eagle putt right in the jaws from 15 foot .
That's 170 rounds for the year spread over 57 courses, will be trying for 60 next year as I reach a significant birthday 
Happy New Year


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2018)

what a difference a day makes,[now you are all singing 24 little hours in your head] the totally benign conditions of the previous day was turned around with a cutting wind that made for a tough test, the driver worked well as did most if not all the clubs bar one,yep the bloody putter,what is it with the flat stick that makes you want to pull your hair out,it was one of those days i lipped out on six holes when on another day they would have dropped. any way it all added up to a half decent 31 pts  with a fifty yard chip in as well.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 31, 2018)

Fantastic 18 holes today. Greens and course were a joy.

Driver at a par 3! 

7 iron at another par 3 of only 120 yards!

Pretty pleased with my game, putted very well.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 31, 2018)

Only downside is I think I may have cracked the shaft of my Crossover, the ferrule split and I think the shaft has split or cracked at the hosel. Will pull it tomorrow but will be gutted if it is dead - which I sadly suspect it is.


----------



## Dannyc (Dec 31, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Fantastic 18 holes today. Greens and course were a joy.

Driver at a par 3! 

7 iron at another par 3 of only 120 yards!

Pretty pleased with my game, putted very well.
		
Click to expand...

Where do u play


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 31, 2018)

Dannyc said:



			Where do u play
		
Click to expand...


Dundonald today.


----------



## Dannyc (Dec 31, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Dundonald today.
		
Click to expand...

Nice 
Getting bored of playing my course week in week out 
Itâ€™s not the best layout and with 6 par 3s no shots on them once your below 9 handicap 3 of them 200 yards with only 2 par 5s 
Great set of lads up there though and only ten mins drive away


----------



## Lump (Dec 31, 2018)

Played Moortown today for the first time. Nice track and will be back in the summer to try it off the back sticks. Played well and took the money with my partner.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

Played my home course for the last time in 2018 off the yellows. Had 39 points to come second again. Annoyed I made a mess of the par 3 8th (SI 18) and didn't score and only got one point on 16 and 18. Still didn't think I swung the club very well (haven't done for a while) but getting it around and scoring well which as I've said on here is what the lower handicap guys do better than me, so that is promising for 2019 and some handicap cuts. Want to play tomorrow but not sure I'll be in any state to do so or work on my game


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 31, 2018)

Great knock today round Broadstone with Murph, TXL and paperboy. Lovely way to end the golfing year.


----------



## callawayne (Dec 31, 2018)

Played for the first time since August bank with Glynn Taylor at Aston wood .33points happy with that.first time playing there


----------



## AMcC (Jan 1, 2019)

Didnâ€™t play but spent a couple of hours on the practice area yesterday afternoon. Had the place to myself, it was great.Set up markers at, 50 yards and marked out 5 yds back, front and to the side of it. Used this to judge my wedges. Then hit some 8 irons, working on technique. Emptied my practice bag, must have hit 200 balls ðŸ˜³,had some great practice as I collected them as well. Grouping a few together and working on hitting 20 and 30 yard shots to a collection point. Bit breezy but had a great time


----------



## user104 (Jan 1, 2019)

Sorry to start the New Year on a negative note but i played yesterday at a good course with an ex neighbour who was a member there . We had 2 other `persons` with us who from the 1st tee ridiculed my bag ,trolley etc etc and saved there worst for my putter and my game. i could see my ex neighbour was embrassed, i stuck it till the 9th then walked off the corse and went home..... i am not going to name the club because it is a good place and i know other people there who are good people.................idiots like that spoil golf


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2019)

graphite1205 said:



			Sorry to start the New Year on a negative note but i played yesterday at a good course with an ex neighbour who was a member there . We had 2 other `persons` with us who from the 1st tee *ridiculed my bag ,trolley* etc etc and saved there worst for my *putter* and my game. i could see my ex neighbour was embrassed, i stuck it till the 9th then walked off the corse and went home..... i am not going to name the club because it is a good place and i know other people there who are good people.................idiots like that spoil golf
		
Click to expand...

What's the deal with your golf gear?
Some people are just born stupid, but those guys just seem totally ignorant!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 1, 2019)

Played Fortrose yesterday, really strong wind.
Had 11 holes which were no worse than bogeys, but 7 absolute howlers due to poor driving, slicing them miles right, the 3 wood was superb again.
Playing Inverness tomorrow, first time since September.


----------



## dronfield (Jan 1, 2019)

Lump said:



			Played Moortown today for the first time. Nice track and will be back in the summer to try it off the back sticks. Played well and took the money with my partner.
		
Click to expand...

Great course. A mate is a member there and so i have played it a few times in the summer - you will enjoy it. Nice clubhouse with the Ryder Cup and European Tour memorabilia.

Rich


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 1, 2019)

AMcC said:



			Didnâ€™t play but spent a couple of hours on the practice area yesterday afternoon. Had the place to myself, it was great.Set up markers at, 50 yards and marked out 5 yds back, front and to the side of it. Used this to judge my wedges. Then hit some 8 irons, working on technique. Emptied my practice bag, must have hit 200 balls ðŸ˜³,had some great practice as I collected them as well. Grouping a few together and working on hitting 20 and 30 yard shots to a collection point. Bit breezy but had a great time
		
Click to expand...

Wind did certainly get up.

The 4th yesterday was off the Championship Tee, probably playing about 210 as the flag was on the front.

All 3 of us hit driver.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 1, 2019)

graphite1205 said:



			Sorry to start the New Year on a negative note but i played yesterday at a good course with an ex neighbour who was a member there . We had 2 other `persons` with us who from the 1st tee ridiculed my bag ,trolley etc etc and saved there worst for my putter and my game. i could see my ex neighbour was embrassed, i stuck it till the 9th then walked off the corse and went home..... i am not going to name the club because it is a good place and i know other people there who are good people.................idiots like that spoil golf
		
Click to expand...

Pretty disgusting way to be treated, taking up golf shouldn't be made more difficult due to a couple of morons.

From my experience I'd like to suggest that you were very unlucky but I appreciate you get idiots in all walks of life.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

First round of the new year and new rules, playing ready golf, putting with the flag in and it took....... 5 Hours as a 3 ball because of the group in front refusing to allow us through.. 

The actual golf I played though so much better off the tee am finding fairways again and average according to Arccos was 237yds off the tee with the lack of run and wind I'm happy with that I've never been bless being a bomber. 

Fairway woods, Wedge play, short game and putting was good again, however every time I put an iron in my hand in the words of Roy McEvoy my swing felt like it had more moving parts than an unfolding lawn chair, just couldn't settle over the ball at address. Still despite chunking a 9 iron into the water and hitting a safe iron off the tee at a par 4 which I hit straight right out of bounds, managed to get it round in sub 80 so that's nice.. But 5 hours


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			First round of the new year and new rules, playing ready golf, putting with the flag in and it took....... 5 Hours as a 3 ball because of the group in front refusing to allow us through.. 

The actual golf I played though so much better off the tee am finding fairways again and average according to Arccos was 237yds off the tee with the lack of run and wind I'm happy with that I've never been bless being a bomber. 

Fairway woods, Wedge play, short game and putting was good again, however every time I put an iron in my hand in the words of Roy McEvoy my swing felt like it had more moving parts than an unfolding lawn chair, just couldn't settle over the ball at address. Still despite chunking a 9 iron into the water and hitting a safe iron off the tee at a par 4 which I hit straight right out of bounds, managed to get it round in sub 80 so that's nice.. But 5 hours 

Click to expand...

That's probably because they were tending the flag!

ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			That's probably because they were tending the flag!

ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Read the new rules thread you're not far off the mark


----------



## User2021 (Jan 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			What's the deal with your golf gear?
Some people are just born stupid, but those guys just seem totally igno


graphite1205 said:



			Sorry to start the New Year on a negative note but i played yesterday at a good course with an ex neighbour who was a member there . We had 2 other `persons` with us who from the 1st tee ridiculed my bag ,trolley etc etc and saved there worst for my putter and my game. i could see my ex neighbour was embrassed, i stuck it till the 9th then walked off the corse and went home..... i am not going to name the club because it is a good place and i know other people there who are good people.................idiots like that spoil golf
		
Click to expand...

Wow
Totally unacceptable 
Fair play for walking away with your head held high.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Midnight (Jan 1, 2019)

graphite1205 said:



			Sorry to start the New Year on a negative note but i played yesterday at a good course with an ex neighbour who was a member there . We had 2 other `persons` with us who from the 1st tee ridiculed my bag ,trolley etc etc and saved there worst for my putter and my game. i could see my ex neighbour was embrassed, i stuck it till the 9th then walked off the corse and went home..... i am not going to name the club because it is a good place and i know other people there who are good people.................idiots like that spoil golf
		
Click to expand...


Mate, 

Some people are just ignorant knobs. Don't let a couple of brainless idiots put you off.
Happy golfing.

Midnight...


----------



## Piece (Jan 1, 2019)

Excellent round at Hindhead yesterday, course in good nick, with a tidy 39pts. Still 6pts behind one of my PPs though


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Excellent round at Hindhead yesterday, course in good nick, with a tidy 39pts. Still 6pts behind one of my PPs though 

Click to expand...

That sounds like a tough school!!

ðŸ˜¬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Felt decidedly fragile around the edges this morning so by-passed a game in favour of a couple of hours working on my bunker play and pitching. Sounds like a good decision as there were numerous complaints about a cold wind and some decent golfers from the weekend roll-ups were all struggling. They were also complaining about how muddy the course had become despite no rain for a while now. I'm assuming that's the effect of too much traffic on it over the Christmas break with their trollies.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Only downside is I think I may have cracked the shaft of my Crossover, the ferrule split and I think the shaft has split or cracked at the hosel. Will pull it tomorrow but will be gutted if it is dead - which I sadly suspect it is.
		
Click to expand...

In the marked for a new shaft. RIP my Elements Fire shaft. I must have been hitting it too well.


----------



## Junior (Jan 2, 2019)

Just reflecting in my lunch over the Christmas holidays and the stupid amount of golf I played in very decent weather in the North West.   I think it rained once for about 5 minutes over the whole time I was on the course !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

On Friday the 21st I let my brother beat me at Blundells Hills.   We went on a reccy mission as heâ€™s looking to join.  I was impressed with the course and greens.  Joined up with two very friendly members who were happy to talk about the club and course. Played pretty much bang on handicap but a lesson with Phil Archer (ex-European tour) the previous day worked wonders for our kid who never missed a fairway all the way round.  13 handicappers should never get shots on par 3s though......

Saturday 22nd was a 4bbb at Lymm and myself and my partner were 5 under gross and I was level with my own ball.  Snuck into the top 10 but nowhere near the prizes.  Lymmâ€™s in fantastic condition but operates a mats on fairways policy, or, you can place in the rough, which always helps the scoring. 

Had another 4bbb on Xmas eve at Lymm with a few mates and despite shooting 2 over , an eagle to my birdie saw us get beat on the last. 

Had a lesson myself with Phil Archer  on the 27th as I got a set for xmas off the family, and , as per usual, within about 10 minutes of him telling me what to do Iâ€™m not missing a shot and middling everything.  Best teacher in the North Westâ€¦..just my opinion of course. 

Over to Bolton Old Links with QWERTY on Friday 28th.  Course was in great nick and is firmly one of my favorites in the North West.   Dave  caught me on a good day and 4 birdies helped cause for a win against the steadiest player in the county. 

On the 29th I played in a â€œVegas Scrambleâ€ at Lymm.  Never done one of these before but it was quite popular.  Each team carries a dice and each of the 4 players has a number.  You all tee off, then roll the dice and you have to take the tee shot of the players number you roll, if you roll a 5 or a 6, then you can choose any.   We played pretty well, but a silly score came in.  Thatâ€™s the game though !!!!

On the 30th I played at High Legh with a couple of mates.  Course was busy, but again, was in super condition.  No fairway mats and full greens!!!  Shot 2 over and it was the worst I could have scored !!!!!  Iâ€™ve never been a huge fan of the course but I  can understand why there membership is filling up.  Itâ€™s a proprietary course , with an AG on site, but itâ€™s reputations growing. 

Then , finally, played a 4bbb over 13 holes against a couple of old boys on NYE.  theyre good friends and brilliant for banter,  I was one over, but myself and my 3 handicap partner soundly beaten by the two best 22 handicappers in the club,,,,,was a great way to finish the golfing year though. 

 Now Iâ€™m back to work and have a Christmas and golf hangover.......I hope the Summer gets here quick , although a Maxi-tours golf holiday to Portugal at the end of January will soften the blow â€¦â€¦   Happy golfing for 2019 everyone


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 2, 2019)

Junior said:



			Just reflecting in my lunch over the Christmas holidays and the stupid amount of golf I played in very decent weather in the North West.   I think it rained once for about 5 minutes over the whole time I was on the course !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

On Friday the 21st I let my brother beat me at Blundells Hills.   We went on a reccy mission as heâ€™s looking to join.  I was impressed with the course and greens.  Joined up with two very friendly members who were happy to talk about the club and course. Played pretty much bang on handicap but a lesson with Phil Archer (ex-European tour) the previous day worked wonders for our kid who never missed a fairway all the way round.  13 handicappers should never get shots on par 3s though......

Saturday 22nd was a 4bbb at Lymm and myself and my partner were 5 under gross and I was level with my own ball.  Snuck into the top 10 but nowhere near the prizes.  Lymmâ€™s in fantastic condition but operates a mats on fairways policy, or, you can place in the rough, which always helps the scoring. 

Had another 4bbb on Xmas eve at Lymm with a few mates and despite shooting 2 over , an eagle to my birdie saw us get beat on the last. 

Had a lesson myself with Phil Archer  on the 27th as I got a set for xmas off the family, and , as per usual, within about 10 minutes of him telling me what to do Iâ€™m not missing a shot and middling everything.  Best teacher in the North Westâ€¦..just my opinion of course. 

Over to Bolton Old Links with QWERTY on Friday 28th.  Course was in great nick and is firmly one of my favorites in the North West.   Dave  caught me on a good day and 4 birdies helped cause for a win against the steadiest player in the county. 

On the 29th I played in a â€œVegas Scrambleâ€ at Lymm.  Never done one of these before but it was quite popular.  Each team carries a dice and each of the 4 players has a number.  You all tee off, then roll the dice and you have to take the tee shot of the players number you roll, if you roll a 5 or a 6, then you can choose any.   We played pretty well, but a silly score came in.  Thatâ€™s the game though !!!!

On the 30th I played at High Legh with a couple of mates.  Course was busy, but again, was in super condition.  No fairway mats and full greens!!!  Shot 2 over and it was the worst I could have scored !!!!!  Iâ€™ve never been a huge fan of the course but I  can understand why there membership is filling up.  Itâ€™s a proprietary course , with an AG on site, but itâ€™s reputations growing. 

Then , finally, played a 4bbb over 13 holes against a couple of old boys on NYE.  theyre good friends and brilliant for banter,  I was one over, but myself and my 3 handicap partner soundly beaten by the two best 22 handicappers in the club,,,,,was a great way to finish the golfing year though. 

 Now Iâ€™m back to work and have a Christmas and golf hangover.......I hope the Summer gets here quick , although a Maxi-tours golf holiday to Portugal at the end of January will soften the blow â€¦â€¦   Happy golfing for 2019 everyone  

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m just south of u on the Staffordshire/Cheshire border I agree the Xmas holidays have been great for golf no rain and today is the first day the frost has taken us off proper greens just as we get back work ðŸ‘


----------



## Oldham92 (Jan 2, 2019)

Had a spare couple of hours today so went to the club for a quick 9/excuse to give the new 4 Hybrid a whack. Left the driver at home and played 3 wood off the tee and hit around 20% more fairways than usual so I'll take that!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Seeing as I was off today and Mrs is at work I went along to the Wednesday roll up to see if I could get a game and get my 3rd card signed. 

Sods law I got drawn with 2 of the knobs from yesterdays painfully slow group both of whom pretty much refused to talk to me all round kept tending the flag for each other even though they were never in danger of getting near it and even miscalculated their scores serval times thanks to new drop rule for which we had to remind them how it's still a penalty!  Fortunately I was in a 4 ball and the other fella was lovely and friendly had a real classic flowing swing with a big reverse C finish. We basically ended up playing as 2 seperate 2 balls in a group of 4. 

Hit some really nice shots, the irons behaved better today along with the driver except for a straight right OOB on the 10th. Only one 3 putt which was annoying and easily avoided but cards in now another sub 80 so wait and see what the handicap is over next couple of days, sadly I'm working 9 straight days now so playing is going to be hindered.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Seeing as I was off today and Mrs is at work I went along to the Wednesday roll up to see if I could get a game and get my 3rd card signed. 

Sods law I got drawn with 2 of the knobs from yesterdays painfully slow group both of whom pretty much refused to talk to me all round kept tending the flag for each other even though they were never in danger of getting near it and even miscalculated their scores serval times thanks to new drop rule for which we had to remind them how it's still a penalty!  Fortunately I was in a 4 ball and the other fella was lovely and friendly had a real classic flowing swing with a big reverse C finish. We basically ended up playing as 2 seperate 2 balls in a group of 4. 

Hit some really nice shots, the irons behaved better today along with the driver except for a straight right OOB on the 10th. Only one 3 putt which was annoying and easily avoided but cards in now another sub 80 so wait and see what the handicap is over next couple of days, sadly I'm working 9 straight days now so playing is going to be hindered.
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting with an egg OB.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Good shooting with an egg OB.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I have an ability to make lots of unexciting pars, then throw in a hole like that to make it interesting , need to learn to navigate the 10th it's my mental block hole, hit an iron, 3 wood, driver aim left no matter what I do, I still hit it straight right OOB


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2019)

Not back at work til Monday so had a round at Bushey Hall today with a mate who's also still off. Played pretty decent, 35 points in the end. Quite pleased. Messed up a couple of par 3s which was annoying. Still hooking long irons a bit. Hybrid is coming along but still needs work. Was apparently 4-5Â°c but with very little wind it didn't actually feel that cold.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 2, 2019)

Played at Datchet today (it was cheap), totally empty. However the ground conditions were pretty bad, it was the type of clay mud that sticks to the wheels and just grows. Trying to get it off the bottom of shoes was also a chore. Played terribly for 2/3 of the round and was 6 down with 6 to play, however then won the final 6 holes (which included a lucky deflection off a tree on the 18th) to halve the match. Not a course I would hurry to play again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Seeing as I was off today and Mrs is at work I went along to the Wednesday roll up to see if I could get a game and get my 3rd card signed.

Sods law I got drawn with 2 of the knobs from yesterdays painfully slow group both of whom pretty much refused to talk to me all round kept tending the flag for each other even though they were never in danger of getting near it and even miscalculated their scores serval times thanks to new drop rule for which we had to remind them how it's still a penalty!  Fortunately I was in a 4 ball and the other fella was lovely and friendly had a real classic flowing swing with a big reverse C finish. We basically ended up playing as 2 seperate 2 balls in a group of 4.

Hit some really nice shots, the irons behaved better today along with the driver except for a straight right OOB on the 10th. Only one 3 putt which was annoying and easily avoided but cards in now another sub 80 so wait and see what the handicap is over next couple of days, sadly I'm working 9 straight days now so playing is going to be hindered.
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting considering the OOB. The one thing I would say is not to build up too much animosity to the other two, even if they did hack you off yesterday and today as chances are you'll end up playing with them at some point or be behind them again.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good shooting considering the OOB. The one thing I would say is not to build up too much animosity to the other two, even if they did hack you off yesterday and today as chances are you'll end up playing with them at some point or be behind them again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer, I will conquer that 10th hole one day. 

With regard to the other 2, I hold no animosity never toward them, I was friendly and polite when drawn with them, tried to make conversation yet it was they who ignored me and the other guy in our group, even after the round I offered to buy them a coffee or a pint and was told no we will get our own. As far as I'm concerned I did all I could to be courteous it was them that refused it because of yesterday. If I'm drawn with them in future I'll shake their hand and do same again offer conversation and a drink if it's refused again then that's when I'll offer no further.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Thanks Homer, I will conquer that 10th hole one day.

With regard to the other 2, I hold no animosity never toward them, I was friendly and polite when drawn with them, tried to make conversation yet it was they who ignored me and the other guy in our group, even after the round I offered to buy them a coffee or a pint and was told no we will get our own. As far as I'm concerned I did all I could to be courteous it was them that refused it because of yesterday. If I'm drawn with them in future I'll shake their hand and do same again offer conversation and a drink if it's refused again then that's when I'll offer no further.
		
Click to expand...

Seems reasonable. Did the other guy say if their behaviour today was the norm


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 2, 2019)

Day out at Ludlow and frost had just about gone when we went out at 11, greens as always in superb nick and course was lovely and dry, although bumped into guy we know who is a member and he assured us today was muddy !!!  Beat my mate 3&2 being 3 over to take the prize of a Pot of tea . Only new rule that came into play was the flag one and when left in we didn't come close to holing one, so no change there then


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems reasonable. Did the other guy say if their behaviour today was the norm
		
Click to expand...

He said theyre known for always trying to play in their own group and rarely offer much in the way of courtesy on the course unless your a club official. Sadly all clubs have one or 2 like this, thankfully they are not like most members or golfers that tend to be polite and courteous. 

Example  Today there were so many people passing by on course that offered seasons greetings and a friendly hello to us, but was only the 2 of us reciprocating this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			He said theyre known for always trying to play in their own group and rarely offer much in the way of courtesy on the course unless your a club official. Sadly all clubs have one or 2 like this, thankfully they are not like most members or golfers that tend to be polite and courteous.

Example  Today there were so many people passing by on course that offered seasons greetings and a friendly hello to us, but was only the 2 of us reciprocating this.
		
Click to expand...

In which case give them a nod on and off the course and leave it at that. Stick with your PP from today and I;m sure you'll integrate into the group and the majority will make you feel welcome. You're right, each club has one or two like that but fortunately the majority outweigh the idiots


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Thanks Homer, I will conquer that 10th hole one day.

With regard to the other 2, I hold no animosity never toward them, I was friendly and polite when drawn with them, tried to make conversation yet it was they who ignored me and the other guy in our group, even after the round I offered to buy them a coffee or a pint and was told no we will get our own. As far as I'm concerned I did all I could to be courteous it was them that refused it because of yesterday. If I'm drawn with them in future I'll shake their hand and do same again offer conversation and a drink if it's refused again then that's when I'll offer no further.
		
Click to expand...

shame as a new member Youâ€™ve had to face that already. Are they known as knobs or was that an just unfortunate experience that youâ€™ve met them on two consecutive days.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			shame as a new member Youâ€™ve had to face that already. Are they known as knobs or was that an just unfortunate experience that youâ€™ve met them on two consecutive days.
		
Click to expand...

From the little I'm led to believe known knobs, fortunately seem to be the only ones to. Everyone else been great just my misfortune I got them twice in 2 days, still we live and learn aye..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			From the little I'm led to believe known knobs, fortunately seem to be the only ones to. Everyone else been great just my misfortune I got them twice in 2 days, still we live and learn aye..
		
Click to expand...

thank god for that. 
Must admit all the members I have played with at SKGC have been brilliant.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			thank god for that.
Must admit all the members I have played with at SKGC have been brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone else has been most inviting and welcoming.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 2, 2019)

I played today. I lost 4 balls, and finished 21 over. Take the handicap off and its a net mid 80's. Back started spasming after a tee shot on the 9th. Golf for Saturday is cancelled, and I'll make a decision about Wednesday at the weekend.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 3, 2019)

Junior said:



			Just reflecting in my lunch over the Christmas holidays and the stupid amount of golf I played in very decent weather in the North West.   I think it rained once for about 5 minutes over the whole time I was on the course !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On Friday the 21st I let my brother beat me at Blundells Hills.   We went on a reccy mission as heâ€™s looking to join.  I was impressed with the course and greens.  Joined up with two very friendly members who were happy to talk about the club and course. Played pretty much bang on handicap but a lesson with Phil Archer (ex-European tour) the previous day worked wonders for our kid who never missed a fairway all the way round.  13 handicappers should never get shots on par 3s though......

Saturday 22nd was a 4bbb at Lymm and myself and my partner were 5 under gross and I was level with my own ball.  Snuck into the top 10 but nowhere near the prizes.  Lymmâ€™s in fantastic condition but operates a mats on fairways policy, or, you can place in the rough, which always helps the scoring.

Had another 4bbb on Xmas eve at Lymm with a few mates and despite shooting 2 over , an eagle to my birdie saw us get beat on the last.

Had a lesson myself with Phil Archer  on the 27th as I got a set for xmas off the family, and , as per usual, within about 10 minutes of him telling me what to do Iâ€™m not missing a shot and middling everything.  Best teacher in the North Westâ€¦..just my opinion of course.
		
Click to expand...




Junior said:



			Just reflecting in my lunch over the Christmas holidays and the stupid amount of golf I 

On Friday the 21st I let my brother beat me at Blundells Hills.   We went on a reccy mission as heâ€™s looking to join.  I was impressed with the course and greens.  Joined up with two very friendly members who were happy to talk about the club and course. Played pretty much bang on handicap but a lesson with Phil Archer (ex-European tour) the previous day worked wonders for our kid who never missed a fairway all the way round.  13 handicappers should never get shots on par 3s though......
		
Click to expand...




Junior said:



			Just reflecting in my lunch over the Christmas holidays and the stupid amount of golf I played in very decent weather in the North West.   I think it rained once for about 5 minutes over the whole time I was on the course !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

On Friday the 21st I let my brother beat me at Blundells Hills.   We went on a reccy mission as heâ€™s looking to join.  I was impressed with the course and greens.  Joined up with two very friendly members who were happy to talk about the club and course. Played pretty much bang on handicap but a lesson with Phil Archer (ex-European tour) the previous day worked wonders for our kid who never missed a fairway all the way round.  13 handicappers should never get shots on par 3s though......

Saturday 22nd was a 4bbb at Lymm and myself and my partner were 5 under gross and I was level with my own ball.  Snuck into the top 10 but nowhere near the prizes.  Lymmâ€™s in fantastic condition but operates a mats on fairways policy, or, you can place in the rough, which always helps the scoring.

Had another 4bbb on Xmas eve at Lymm with a few mates and despite shooting 2 over , an eagle to my birdie saw us get beat on the last.

Had a lesson myself with Phil Archer  on the 27th as I got a set for xmas off the family, and , as per usual, within about 10 minutes of him telling me what to do Iâ€™m not missing a shot and middling everything.  Best teacher in the North Westâ€¦..just my opinion of course.

Over to Bolton Old Links with QWERTY on Friday 28th.  Course was in great nick and is firmly one of my favorites in the North West.   Dave  caught me on a good day and 4 birdies helped cause for a win against the steadiest player in the county.

On the 29th I played in a â€œVegas Scrambleâ€ at Lymm.  Never done one of these before but it was quite popular.  Each team carries a dice and each of the 4 players has a number.  You all tee off, then roll the dice and you have to take the tee shot of the players number you roll, if you roll a 5 or a 6, then you can choose any.   We played pretty well, but a silly score came in.  Thatâ€™s the game though !!!!

On the 30th I played at High Legh with a couple of mates.  Course was busy, but again, was in super condition.  No fairway mats and full greens!!!  Shot 2 over and it was the worst I could have scored !!!!!  Iâ€™ve never been a huge fan of the course but I  can understand why there membership is filling up.  Itâ€™s a proprietary course , with an AG on site, but itâ€™s reputations growing.

Then , finally, played a 4bbb over 13 holes against a couple of old boys on NYE.  theyre good friends and brilliant for banter,  I was one over, but myself and my 3 handicap partner soundly beaten by the two best 22 handicappers in the club,,,,,was a great way to finish the golfing year though.

Now Iâ€™m back to work and have a Christmas and golf hangover.......I hope the Summer gets here quick , although a Maxi-tours golf holiday to Portugal at the end of January will soften the blow â€¦â€¦   Happy golfing for 2019 everyone 

Click to expand...

12 handicap - and it was a tough par 3 ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Yant (Jan 3, 2019)

Played on Sunday for the first time for 4 weeks, during which time i hadn't touched a club. Shot 69.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2019)

1st game of the year and...........
Fragger put to the sword.......
Not a convincing round by any means although 18 out was respectable.
Lost my way on the back 9. Loss of concentration, fatigue...who knows but it was a poor 9 to scrape home with 29 total.
Obviously played to the new rules and............
It took us the same amount of time.....


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2019)

I played today and it was bitterly cold.
Played like a lemon ........................ hey ho, there's always next week!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2019)

Started like a train up at Newbiggin yesterday, two birdies in the first four holes. was going along great guns on 21 points after 8 holes. the 9th is a new "winter" hole that I've never played before. Hit a good drive, then 2nd shot was blind. Was right by 150 marker, hit a lovely 7 iron right over the marker post, no sign of it when we went over the hill (lots of penal rough there). 

I don't mind losing a ball to a bad shot, but not to what seemed like a good one. This really narked me, and I went off the boil for a few holes, but got it back to finish with 37 points.

The tweaks I've made to my driving seem to be working - only hit one poor drive all day - and putting was very good as well. Nice start to the year.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 4, 2019)

Played yesterday with the â€œunbusiesâ€ who are from our Saturday group but are retired / semi retired and play midweek, Tuesdays and Thursdays.
Finished with 38 points for a three way split of the money.  Driving was the best it has been for a while, hitting 6 fairways and just off on a few others. 29 putts certainly makes a difference as well.
Really pleased as it convinces me that after a big handicap cut last year that I can play to it
Was only 1 over for the last 6 holes after failing to get up and down on the last


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Started like a train up at Newbiggin yesterday, two birdies in the first four holes. was going along great guns on 21 points after 8 holes. the 9th is a new "winter" hole that I've never played before. Hit a good drive, then 2nd shot was blind. Was right by 150 marker, hit a lovely 7 iron right over the marker post, no sign of it when we went over the hill (lots of penal rough there).

I don't mind losing a ball to a bad shot, but not to what seemed like a good one. This really narked me, and I went off the boil for a few holes, but got it back to finish with 37 points.

*The tweaks I've made to my driving seem to be working* - only hit one poor drive all day - and putting was very good as well. Nice start to the year.
		
Click to expand...

........................... and they are exactly?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			1st game of the year and...........
Fragger put to the sword.......
Not a convincing round by any means although 18 out was respectable.
Lost my way on the back 9. Loss of concentration, fatigue...who knows but it was a poor 9 to scrape home with 29 total.
Obviously played to the new rules and............
It took us the same amount of time.....
		
Click to expand...

Different year same outcome


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2019)

Slime said:



			........................... and they are exactly?
		
Click to expand...

Main change is to close the face a bit when setting up. It looks like the face is aiming about 20-25 degrees left of the target, but they do seem to be going reasonably straight - I reckon I've got an in to out swing, and the result of this is the club face is actually pointing the right way when I make contact. 

I'm also trying to bring my left hand round more when gripping so I can see 2 knuckles, and am gripping a bit lower on the club.

am also trying to cut out all swing / stance thoughts once I'm set up, just shift the weight onto the back foot, and pull the trigger!


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 4, 2019)

Chilly as out there this morning, temp greens frozen like concrete , hit them and goes off like a rocket, drop it short and stays short. Was a nice walk in pleasant company


----------



## shortgame (Jan 5, 2019)

Very poor front 9 in 14 points.  Was very rushed and took a while to settle.  Much better back 9 with 22 points so decent knock overall and good enough to take the cash.

First game under the new rules, will post my thoughts later


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 5, 2019)

Just a quick 9 today as I'm still recovering from the flu over Christmas. Played fairly steady to finish on 2 over gross. Only missed 2 GIR. 
The only issue was some fairly inconsistent gapping at the top end of the bag. The 50* wedge is going the same distance as my PW. I might have to bend the CB's 2* stronger to maintain the gaps.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2019)

36pts today. Double bogied 17 & 18. 2 0ver par quickly became 6 over par. There was 2x 3 putts elsewhere in the round too. Scruffy round again.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 5, 2019)

Good start to the new year, cruised round hitting it pretty well (except off the tee) to bring home 41 points, giving me a lovely cut of -2. Really could have got a few more points out there, the driver really REALLY did not perform.

Enjoyed the new rules looking forward to seeing how they bed in.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 5, 2019)

New Year's Pairs Shotgun, started on the 10th and off to flyer 5 under after 6 holes, stalled a bit around the turn but then rallied again to finish on 11 under , 47 points for 3rd on C/B.
Birdied our 3 par 5's and two other birdies with three bogies for a 2 under par 69


----------



## xreyuk (Jan 5, 2019)

Well I posted last week that I shot my first level par round of 72. Today I went even better, managed a -3 gross 69!

I was at the same point as last week after 13 (-2) but managed to go bogey, birdie, par, birdie to finish! Scorecard here: https://i.postimg.cc/mkKZnZxC/IMG-1750.png


----------



## Wilson (Jan 5, 2019)

xreyuk said:



			Well I posted last week that I shot my first level par round of 72. Today I went even better, managed a -3 gross 69!

I was at the same point as last week after 13 (-2) but managed to go bogey, birdie, par, birdie to finish! Scorecard here: https://i.postimg.cc/mkKZnZxC/IMG-1750.png

Click to expand...

Wow, thatâ€™s some scoring off 9, great work! Were they qualifiers or just bounce games? If the former youâ€™ll be in for a significant chop.


----------



## xreyuk (Jan 5, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Wow, thatâ€™s some scoring off 9, great work! Were they qualifiers or just bounce games? If the former youâ€™ll be in for a significant chop.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Competitions but not qualifiers. We go down to 14 hole team comps in the winter to allow more people to play. Myself and another player from our group carried on for 18. I did finish out every hole though, as obviously my scoring for our team was high ðŸ˜‚

We are playing a short course but itâ€™s normal greens and only 2 significantly further forward tees. Everything else is around the same length just off mats or spare tee boxes.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 5, 2019)

Tough out there today.
Very cold and windy for the monthly stableford.

34points to buffer, 19 out with one blob and 15 back with two.

Over 70 entries and think I counted 22 who buffered or had a cut, so over 50 getting .1 back


----------



## Lump (Jan 5, 2019)

First bat out with the new woods. Smashing them on the range, felt good over the ball on the first tee........and first hit was a stone cold top ðŸ˜µ. Only went about 100yrds into the treeâ€™s. 
Followed up with a superb banana cut 4iron back into the fairway, a solid 7 iron into the heart of the green and a 25ft putt for par. Hate to love in one hole. 
Verdict on driver is ðŸ‘, still not sure on the 3 wood. Might buy the 5 wood as Iâ€™ve always felt more at home with one.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2019)

Played my first proper football match today after a 4 month injury layoff, MotM performance and helped us to a 3-1 victory over 3rd in the league.
Not golf but who cares


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2019)

Early rise 5.40am to get to the course, Played 18 in morning, played solid, wife & son hacked it, ending up winning 11 holes to 1 for wife and 0 for son, proper mauling for them

In for lunch, son wanted to play again, back out, I was 4 up after 5, all square after 18, lost on extra holes to him but great match, he shot his handicap over the 24 holes this afternoon, so ended up played 42 holes in total feeling sore and old !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Played our clubs new year event. Open to men and women, but annoyingly designated as a non-qualifier. Felt I swung the club really badly warming up. Had the lefts all day and pulling all my irons but pitched, chipped and putted brilliantly. Looks like my hard work has started to pay off (kiss off death for tomorrow). Managed to finish third on 37 (CSS for the yellow being 69) and so would have had a cut to start the year. Still, only three of top spot having hooked OOB on 17 but a lovely 20 footer for birdie on the last. Very happy Homer


----------



## AMcC (Jan 6, 2019)

Played yesterday in our Saturday morning sweep. Original game of two halves, out in three over for 23 points ðŸ˜€ 2 birdies, 2 pars and 5 bogeys. Only 13 points on the way back for 36. Had makeable putts on the last 4 greens, so could have been a bit better. Happy with 36 points but disappointed as it could have been better. However after 38 points on Thursday really please with how my golf is progressing. Short game starting to be more consistent, so need to keep working on that.
On another point, I put my tee shot on 14 on to the railway ðŸ˜­ ending a run of 65 holes with the same ball.  Easily a record for me.


----------



## EamonnC (Jan 6, 2019)

Definitely saw the benefit of single putts yesterday. Playing off 14 I played the first 10 holes in 4 over par with 12 putts. 15 putts for the remaining 8 holes. 27 in total.
I'd like to be able to repeat that a few times this year.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2019)

xreyuk said:



			Well I posted last week that I shot my first level par round of 72. Today I went even better, managed a -3 gross 69!

I was at the same point as last week after 13 (-2) but managed to go bogey, birdie, par, birdie to finish! Scorecard here: https://i.postimg.cc/mkKZnZxC/IMG-1750.png

Click to expand...

Good shooting that man..


----------



## Oldham92 (Jan 6, 2019)

37 points and 67% fairways hit. For someone who normally slices every tee shot that's rare lol


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 6, 2019)

40 points last Sunday, 6 over front 9, 2 over back. 40 points today, 2 over front 9, 6 over back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2019)

Our captains drive in today - 2 clubs and a putter , won it with 37 points , nice start to the year


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our captains drive in today - 2 clubs and a putter , won it with 37 points , nice start to the year
		
Click to expand...

What did you go with? Iâ€™m happy with half a bag, but 2 bloody clubs?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2019)

4bbb winter league knockout today and lost 1 down but given my partner and I were both injured/sick we both played pretty well


----------



## GG26 (Jan 6, 2019)

Out on my own this afternoon.  Definitely striking the ball more consistently since my lesson a month ago.  Scored 91 (-3 net) and that could have been better but for a 9 on the 14th.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2019)

40 points yesterday in the Saturday roll up comp. 19 out 21 in...happy with that. Gross 84 (19 hc). Definitely not enough to win though as a lad scored 45 points!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2019)

Utterly ridiculous round today in the January Stableford. Blobbed the 2nd, 3rd & 4th so seemingly dead before I even began. Somehow recovered to 15 points for the front nine though. Another blob on the par 3 11th. Recover with three pars in a row at the 13th-15th. Made it to 30 points with two holes left - blob them both.

So 30 points, with 6 blobs, and 6 pars. How stupid. I could have been two completely different golfers out there. One of them couldn't even hit a ball, the other one a tidy and consistent golfer.

To make matters worse, it looks like my mate has won it with 41. Jammy git.


----------



## Lump (Jan 6, 2019)

xreyuk said:



			Thanks!

Competitions but not qualifiers. We go down to 14 hole team comps in the winter to allow more people to play. Myself and another player from our group carried on for 18. I did finish out every hole though, as obviously my scoring for our team was high ðŸ˜‚

We are playing a short course but itâ€™s normal greens and only 2 significantly further forward tees. Everything else is around the same length just off mats or spare tee boxes.
		
Click to expand...

Just realised you where the guy I was speaking with on Reddit! Ha, small world.


----------



## Lump (Jan 6, 2019)

Didnâ€™t score well today but new driver is like nothing Iâ€™ve used before. So so good, if I can hit shots like Iâ€™ve hit over the last 2 rounds over the entire next season Iâ€™m dropping shots for sure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What did you go with? Iâ€™m happy with half a bag, but 2 bloody clubs?
		
Click to expand...

I had a 3 rescue and a 7 iron ðŸ‘


----------



## shortgame (Jan 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So 30 points, with 6 blobs, and 6 pars
		
Click to expand...

So 30 points then ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Utterly ridiculous round today in the January Stableford. Blobbed the 2nd, 3rd & 4th so seemingly dead before I even began. Somehow recovered to 15 points for the front nine though. Another blob on the par 3 11th. Recover with three pars in a row at the 13th-15th. Made it to 30 points with two holes left - blob them both.

So 30 points, with 6 blobs, and 6 pars. How stupid. I could have been two completely different golfers out there. One of them couldn't even hit a ball, the other one a tidy and consistent golfer.

To make matters worse, it looks like my mate has won it with 41. Jammy git.
		
Click to expand...

That's called "doing a Fragger!
"


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2019)

Last winter league group game, and needed to win to go through. One up playing the last and all came down to a birdie putt from 5 feet for our opponents. If it went in we were out of comp, miss it and we win the group. Fortunately for us the 18th green at Blackmoor claimed another victim and we won.


----------



## 6535 (Jan 6, 2019)

38 points, css went down to 69 didnâ€™t get cut, whilst 47 points wins it. 

Why bother!


----------



## Lump (Jan 6, 2019)

6535 said:



			38 points, css went down to 69 didnâ€™t get cut, whilst 47 points wins it.

Why bother!
		
Click to expand...

Scores are an absolute joke in winter. Why is it individual scores go through the roof, but team game scores stay about that same!! Bandits everywhere...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 6, 2019)

Spent about 90 mins at the range today with my shiney new m3. Went to pedham place as they have Top Tracer.

Whilst it may not be a gc2, it along with my eye could see that no matter what setting I went with I couldnâ€™t get it past my current driver. It launched ridiculously high. Now that could be due to the shaft, but as I got it cheap so itâ€™ll be moving on soon. Fortunately the bro in law is a sucker for TM gear.....

Went round their front 9 in 40 too which was nice, new putter seems to be behaving like a new club does for its first few weeks at least.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2019)

Lovely day at Close House,  Colt course, as a guest. I've played it once before,  a windy day, off the whites, not playing well. Thankfully today was a nice day, we played off the yellows and I'm playing okay at the moment. Good job too, blimey there are some tight tee shots, tight landing areas. Drove it really well,  short but straight. Irons took a little time to get going, I was swinging too shallow,  but once I got the angle of attack right they were going really nicely.  The only real weakness was my putting but I put that down to the greens being woolly for winter 

The Colt is a marmite course, it's hilly and tough which is not a great combination, but the shorter tees allowed me to appreciate the course design more. It really is very good and an excellent test. If you are going to play it then think carefully about which tees you play off. Your ego may say whites but unless you are a decent hitter off the tee then play off the yellows and just enjoy the course. Oh yes, don't carry a bag, get an electric trolley for the day


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2019)

For the 3rd time since Christmas since having mid November until the 28th December off, in transparency I was close to quitting!

On bobbly winter greens another 40 point round with some bobbly putting woes. So from three rounds 41, 37, 40 points Iâ€™m quite refreshed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2019)

Usual Sunday roll up off the whites. Shot 34 points including a frustrating blow out at our SI 18 8th and a couple of poor holes just after the turn. Turned out in tricky conditions 35 points got it done so pretty frustrated but still managing to hit buffer zones despite still having a dose of the lefts with the irons like yesterday and generally not feeling I'm swinging it well. Far more consistent than I use to be


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 6, 2019)

Lump said:



			Didnâ€™t score well today but new driver is like nothing Iâ€™ve used before. So so good, if I can hit shots like Iâ€™ve hit over the last 2 rounds over the entire next season Iâ€™m dropping shots for sure.
		
Click to expand...

What is this said weapon?


----------



## Lump (Jan 6, 2019)

Tiger man said:



			What is this said weapon?
		
Click to expand...

TS2.


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 6, 2019)

Lump said:



			TS2.
		
Click to expand...

So the hype is real, I have the 917 but don't dare try the TS2 for fear of losing Â£500!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our captains drive in today - 2 clubs and a putter , won it with 37 points , nice start to the year
		
Click to expand...

I guess every dog has their day!

ðŸ˜œ


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 6, 2019)

a disappointing 33 points in today's stableford and lost everything in our American 3-ball on last (9th) with a super shiiiiiite thin into water with an 8 iron! . Only positive was that it made the buffer!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lovely day at Close House,  Colt course, as a guest. I've played it once before,  a windy day, off the whites, not playing well. Thankfully today was a nice day, we played off the yellows and I'm playing okay at the moment. Good job too, blimey there are some tight tee shots, tight landing areas. Drove it really well,  short but straight. Irons took a little time to get going, I was swinging too shallow,  but once I got the angle of attack right they were going really nicely.  The only real weakness was my putting but I put that down to the greens being woolly for winter 

The Colt is a marmite course, it's hilly and tough which is not a great combination, but the shorter tees allowed me to appreciate the course design more. It really is very good and an excellent test. If you are going to play it then think carefully about which tees you play off. Your ego may say whites but unless you are a decent hitter off the tee then play off the yellows and just enjoy the course. Oh yes, don't carry a bag, get an electric trolley for the day 

Click to expand...

sounds like a great day out.

we are hoping to use our Â£10 vouchers for the Filly later this week, will be phoning them in the morning to get booked in.


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			a disappointing 33 points in today's stableford and lost everything in our American 3-ball on last (9th) with a super shiiiiiite thin into water with an 8 iron! . Only positive was that it made the buffer!
		
Click to expand...

8 iron ? Were you playing up short of the lake ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			sounds like a great day out.

we are hoping to use our Â£10 vouchers for the Filly later this week, will be phoning them in the morning to get booked in.
		
Click to expand...

I still have mine to use but I won't get a chance for a couple of weeks.  I'm hoping the weather holds. You'll have a great time I'm sure. Just don't be afraid to give those putts a good rap


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 7, 2019)

my mate went round in 99 beating 100 for the first time. He demanded to play off 28  (I usually give him more) and soundly thrashed me scoring 3's everywhere and one 4 pointer. I thought I played ok as well!!! I was soooo chuffed for him. Sure it was a shortened course but it still has to be done!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			my mate went round in 99 beating 100 for the first time. He demanded to play off 28  (I usually give him more) and soundly thrashed me scoring 3's everywhere and one 4 pointer. I thought I played ok as well!!! I was soooo chuffed for him. Sure it was a shortened course but it still has to be done!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a big psychological barrier to get over. Now he has done it he is more likely to do it again, irrespective of the course being longer come April. Well done your mate


----------



## xreyuk (Jan 7, 2019)

Lump said:



			Just realised you where the guy I was speaking with on Reddit! Ha, small world.
		
Click to expand...

Haha it is a small world!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			my mate went round in 99 beating 100 for the first time. He demanded to play off 28  (I usually give him more) and soundly thrashed me scoring 3's everywhere and one 4 pointer. I thought I played ok as well!!! I was soooo chuffed for him. Sure it was a shortened course but it still has to be done!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good news and the bad news is now he knows he can do it, he'll do it more often. I suggest you get some sort of handicap agreed and then adjust it socially between you from there or he'll keep whopping you


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2019)

Sub Headline
Fragger Finds His Way ðŸ‘

So normal daybreak 3ball at The Zoo.
I was reading the latest GM last night (in which I am featured ðŸ˜Ž) and this morning , revisited some the drills that Barney Puttick tried and which I had forgotten.

40 points later ( with 2 blobs) -so 40 points then ðŸ¤ª
With 20 points and a blob on each 9 , 7 gross pars and Imurg trailing with 30 and CVG on 24 Twas a proper trouncing, verging on demolition.ðŸ˜Ž

The drill that made the difference was the â€œback foot startâ€ exercise which helped the intended swing path. And my putter was red hot today

Now to do it again on Friday 

One very happy Fragger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sub Headline
Fragger Finds His Way ðŸ‘

So normal daybreak 3ball at The Zoo.
I was reading the latest GM last night (in which I am featured ðŸ˜Ž) and this morning , revisited some the drills that Barney Puttick tried and which I had forgotten.

40 points later ( with 2 blobs) -so 40 points then ðŸ¤ª
With 20 points and a blob on each 9 , 7 gross pars and Imurg trailing with 30 and CVG on 24 Twas a proper trouncing, verging on demolition.ðŸ˜Ž

The drill that made the difference was the â€œback foot startâ€ exercise which helped the intended swing path. And my putter was red hot today

Now to do it again on Friday

One very happy Fragger
		
Click to expand...

About time too but very well done on the return of the Frag


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 9, 2019)

Our roll up today and there were 15 of us. So we threw them up and played 5 x 3-ball teams best two to count.

Tough cold conditions with the ball not flying too far. New (old) Driver (Callaway X2 Hot) going lovely and giving me a much better flight and 5-10 yards longer overall distance than my Big Bertha Fusion which only has a 44.5'' shaft as opposed to the X2's  46.5''.

Triple tie on 76 points but we won on count back with 14 on the last three. Sank an 8-footer for a par on 18th which turned out to be the winning putt and decider.
Now all I have to do have to work out how to spend the fiver winnings.   It's tough at the top.


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sub Headline
Fragger Finds His Way ðŸ‘

So normal daybreak 3ball at The Zoo.
I was reading the latest GM last night (in which I am featured ðŸ˜Ž) and this morning , revisited some the drills that Barney Puttick tried and which I had forgotten.

40 points later ( with 2 blobs) -so 40 points then ðŸ¤ª
With 20 points and a blob on each 9 , 7 gross pars and Imurg trailing with 30 and CVG on 24 Twas a proper trouncing, verging on demolition.ðŸ˜Ž

The drill that made the difference was the â€œback foot startâ€ exercise which helped the intended swing path. And my putter was red hot today

Now to do it again on Friday

One very happy Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Blind squirrel and nuts spring to mind.



Well played. I imagine Imurg will be avoiding the forum tonight ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2019)

richart said:



			Blind squirrel and nuts spring to mind.



Well played. I imagine Imurg will be avoiding the forum tonight ?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 
He is a bit quiet isnâ€™t he ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2019)

richart said:



			Blind squirrel and nuts spring to mind.



Well played. I imagine Imurg will be avoiding the forum tonight ?
		
Click to expand...

No no....I'm here. Some of us still work you know
Got beat fair and square.
I'd have had to equal my best round the Zoo to match him.

I had a very patchy front 9 without really playing badly....solid back 9 to handicap though.
I notice Fragger didn't mention another rebound from a tree in his summary...... defying the laws of physics again.....

He was also a walking advert for the "No man should get 2 shots on any hole" brigade....

Funniest part was on the last....3 decent drives and as we get closer he says " is that your ball only 5 yards past mine"
Er....no. that'll be mine about 55 yards past yours


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			No no....I'm here. Some of us still work you know
Got beat fair and square.
I'd have had to equal my best round the Zoo to match him.

I had a very patchy front 9 without really playing badly....solid back 9 to handicap though.
I notice Fragger didn't mention another rebound from a tree in his summary...... defying the laws of physics again.....

He was also a walking advert for the "No man should get 2 shots on any hole" brigade....

Funniest part was on the last....3 decent drives and as we get closer he says " is that your ball only 5 yards past mine"
Er....no. that'll be mine about 55 yards past yours

Click to expand...


Loser ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Loser ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

But a factually correct one


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2019)

Played La Envia, just west of Almeria city. Reminds me of the Old Course @ Vilamoura, and at â‚¬35 inc buggy, a bargain. 

A bit of a bizarre ball striking day. 6/10 off the tee with the driver but 3/10 from the fairway, especially on long holes. Hitting down and chunking far too much. However, the par 3's were sublime. Won all 3 nearest the pins, 2 of which were within 3 feet and the other at 8 feet - only one 2 though.

Came 5th, on the same score as 3rd but lost out on count back. 2x 3 putts on 17 & 18.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2019)

Went to club at 8am with intention of practicing as was a seniors comp on using both tees and got some grip changes I'm working on , but instead got asked by our pro to act as a marker for someone as there'd been dropouts and they didn't want to put I him in another group as that would have meant a 4 ball in the middle of a field 3 balls so could cause undue delays.

Played with a really nice fella who at 65 hit a good ball and played to a very tidy 8 handicap with a soft cut that was extremely consistent on every shot he finished bang on handicap. 

My game was good, bad and indifferent,  Driver was good only 1 fairway missed at the 18th, pitching and chipping usually my strong points were horrendous fat, thin or generally nowhere near target, to be fair grip Change made that part of my game feel uncomfortable so will take some time to settle. Managed to shoot a 79 with a a single birdie, a triple Bogey on a par 3, double Bogey on our index 1 par 4 hole even though i was pin high in 2! Plus another double on a hole where I only had a 60yard approach shot.l, and another Bogey after being pin high in regulation. So I managed to drop all. 8 shots on just 4 holes all due to pitching. But i did have 13 pars so that was nice and despite the horror holes there are signs the changes for the better and that I'm heading the right way, just need to keep working at it and trusting it..

I'm also finding I really enjoy games with our senior section members who are all really welcoming and decent guys.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 10, 2019)

Had a lesson today with our teaching Pro, Stuart Reekie. 

I was planning to work on my wedges and wasn't tempted to change this to the Driver, despite really struggling off the tee and having a massive slice that I just couldn't sort. 

Met the pro as I was coming out of the locker room and still had half an hour to warm up. Decided to just head down the 1st and the pro went into the shop. 
Ended up carving two off the 1st tee. One OB and the 2nd only just in play. 

Played a couple of holes then went back for the lesson. 

Went through the lesson and it went well. I was hitting my wedges ok, just wanted to maybe dial in some distances with a bit more confidence and didn't feel there was a need for major technical changes. Hit some nice shots and made a few minor adjustments with regards to stance and swinging through the ball. I was only hitting my 50 degree maybe 90 yards, but we agreed it made more sense to just go with these rather than try and force another few yards out of them. 

Towards the end he said that he noticed me hitting my tee shot off the 1st earlier and my stance looked much too wide. He said this would restrict my movement and could be leading to coming across the ball. 

Went from the lesson and teed up on the 1st again. Narrowed stance and hit a cracking shot right down the left centre. Made a very solid 2 putt par. 
Made bogey at the 2nd (despite a decent drive), but was put off by greenkeepers working near the green and was scared of hitting them (still it's a tough hole, so 5 is no disaster). 
Then played up 16 and hit a beautiful tee shot up the left cutting beautifully into the middle. Again, a solid 2 putt par. 

It's not many days in golf you have an epiphany, but I genuinely felt a eureka moment when I hit my drive up the 1st after the lesson. Then followed it up with another 2 good drives, so it's not a simple fluke. 

And always hugely impressed with Stuart when I've had lessons.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 10, 2019)

First 'proper' game of the year for me.

Quite happy just a couple over handicap, 37 points. May have saved those two shots if I had not got the wrong SW in the bag.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I still have mine to use but I won't get a chance for a couple of weeks.  I'm hoping the weather holds. You'll have a great time I'm sure. Just don't be afraid to give those putts a good rap 

Click to expand...

played The Filly today. Course looked lovely, fairways in decent nick, greens a bit bumpy, but it is the middle of January! Didn't play great, but thoroughly enjoyed it anyway. 2 for 1 on food was a bonus afterwards.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			played The Filly today. Course looked lovely, fairways in decent nick, greens a bit bumpy, but it is the middle of January! Didn't play great, but thoroughly enjoyed it anyway. 2 for 1 on food was a bonus afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

You can taste the money there can't you. Lovely set up. Good news on the food front, it's a bit scary otherwise.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can taste the money there can't you. Lovely set up. Good news on the food front, it's a bit scary otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

It's a great setup, we had a laugh yesterday comparing the locker room to our rather ramshackle one! Everything is top class, must have cost a fortune. 

Would be interested to know if they actually make a profit or if it's just a vanity project for Wylie?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2019)

Well...
What can I say....?
A solid 33 points for me
And........








A not so solid 25 from him...

Normality has resumed to the universe.

And I won the 2s pot....
Again


----------



## Wolf (Jan 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well...
What can I say....?
A solid 33 points for me
And........








A not so solid 25 from him...

Normality has resumed to the universe.

And I won the 2s pot....
Again

Click to expand...

Normal service resumed all is safe in the world again


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			It's a great setup, we had a laugh yesterday comparing the locker room to our rather ramshackle one! Everything is top class, must have cost a fortune.

Would be interested to know if they actually make a profit or if it's just a vanity project for Wylie?
		
Click to expand...

Great question. Hopefully it does as if not that makes it vulnerable if he gets bored. It's great to have a set up at that level in the area.


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well...
What can I say....?
A solid 33 points for me
And........








A not so solid 25 from him...

Normality has resumed to the universe.

And I won the 2s pot....
Again

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s like taking candy from a baby


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well...
What can I say....?
A solid 33 points for me
And........








A not so solid 25 from him...

Normality has resumed to the universe.

And I won the 2s pot....
Again

Click to expand...

You were right after all. Blind squirrel


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You were right after all. Blind squirrel
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m giving him a false sense of security...........apparently ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™m giving him a false sense of security...........apparently ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

For the rest of 2019????


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			For the rest of 2019????
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not putting a time limit on it, revenge is best served cold, going to keep him guessing ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2019)

Out in 18 points, back in 22 points. The front 9 was clumsy. Got into a good position on so many holes then totally chunked it. The back 9 was good apart from the obligatory bogey on the last hole. 40 points got me 2nd place, 2 points behind the winner.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2019)

Played in our social winter cup today - 3 birdies , 3 bogeys - 41 points , came 4th


----------



## shortgame (Jan 12, 2019)

Hit it like a dream today thanks to having 1 simple swing thought which was to feel like I'm trying start the ball out to the right (which is actually straight!)

39 points with no blobs 
but I did get an ace!  (my 3rd in competition)


----------



## Wolf (Jan 12, 2019)

Didn't play myself today, but did take my lad along to kids group training session. Never shown interest till asking me this week, never even held a club before I'm not the sort of parent that makes kids Do sports just because I do. 

But once the pro set him up and got his grip going he was hitting some nice little shots and they all had a distance challenge where if they could carry the ball over top of 50yard maker they won a choccy bar from the shop. He managed to do it twice with the little clubs they gave him not bad for a small built 8 year old who never held a club before so he got a choccy bar and a ribena. 

Afterwards pro said he has a good understanding of what he was told to do and gave him a little 9 iron and putter to borrow for practising with until he decides if he wants to carry on and buy his own set.. 

One of my happiest golfing days even without playing.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2019)

Quick 10 hole scratch matchplay against the junior captain today. Played poorly TBH. 5 over gross with some very poor approach shots from 120 in. Putter was average as well. Lost 2 and 1 and fully deserved it. 
Still, I have to console myself with the fact that the kid is in the Lancashire team and is a very decent little 14yr old ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jan 12, 2019)

Shot an 83 !!!!! For 45 points !!! Previous lowest score was 89 so i am chuffed to bits ! 
Irons clicked and from 120 in i was hitting the green every time which is where i have lost a lot of shots in the past. Also played the same ball for the entire round. Could have been better as well with a couple of 3 putts and a 4 putt 

Overall im sat here with a beer now very very happy


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 12, 2019)

Played a course today that I haven't played before, Wycombe Heights. Just a friendly two ball with a mate. It's very hilly there and very windy since you're up quite high (hence Wycombe "Heights" I guess!).

I started off hitting it well but getting unlucky with the slopes and the wind, then hitting it rubbish for a while, then eventually I found a way to score some points on the back nine. Ended up with 31 points which was ok I guess. I was impressed with the course, it was in really good nick with good fairways and quick greens that totally undid me on a couple of occasions. Some interesting holes as well with a couple of doglegs and a few downhillers where club selection is key.

Decent weather, not too cold and the rain held off. Good day overall.


----------



## shortgame (Jan 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Didn't play myself today, but did take my lad along to kids group training session. Never shown interest till asking me this week, never even held a club before I'm not the sort of parent that makes kids Do sports just because I do.

But once the pro set him up and got his grip going he was hitting some nice little shots and they all had a distance challenge where if they could carry the ball over top of 50yard maker they won a choccy bar from the shop. He managed to do it twice with the little clubs they gave him not bad for a small built 8 year old who never held a club before so he got a choccy bar and a ribena.

Afterwards pro said he has a good understanding of what he was told to do and gave him a little 9 iron and putter to borrow for practising with until he decides if he wants to carry on and buy his own set..

One of my happiest golfing days even without playing.
		
Click to expand...

Magic! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2019)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Shot an 83 !!!!! For 45 points !!! Previous lowest score was 89 so i am chuffed to bits !
Irons clicked and from 120 in i was hitting the green every time which is where i have lost a lot of shots in the past. Also played the same ball for the entire round. Could have been better as well with a couple of 3 putts and a 4 putt 

Overall im sat here with a beer now very very happy 

Click to expand...

That's awesome.
A few months ago I also bested my previous best and shot a gross 6 over ............................. never been close before.
Never been close since, as it happens.
What I'm saying is that you now know you can do it, just don't expect to do it next time you play like I thought I would!
Great scoring and enjoy that beer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2019)

GOLF IS STUPID

I went to the range Monday and shanked everything. Bit better in Thursday but went back last night and 50/50 split of good and shanks. Warming up this morning and the shanks were back in vengeance. Playing the monthly stableford off the yellows so a 165 yard par 3 to start. All I could think of was "please don't shank" and put the ugliest swing in the history of golf (uglier than my normal swing!!!) and managed to thin it to the green for a par

Proceeded to play the remaining 17 holes in a similar ugly fashion. Hit perhaps two shots I was happy with. Walked of with 44 points!!!!!!!!!!! Was winning when I left and hope it will be good enough but feel so flat about the way I played I can't find to much to enjoy from the round. Putted pretty well I guess so I'll take that as the one thing to take away from it. Not sure I even have the enthusiasm to play tomorrow and really want to find the cause of the rights


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 12, 2019)

Yep. 32 points today in the swindle. Would love the opportunity to moan about 44.

Really?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			GOLF IS STUPID

I went to the range Monday and shanked everything. Bit better in Thursday but went back last night and 50/50 split of good and shanks. Warming up this morning and the shanks were back in vengeance. Playing the monthly stableford off the yellows so a 165 yard par 3 to start. All I could think of was "please don't shank" and put the ugliest swing in the history of golf (uglier than my normal swing!!!) and managed to thin it to the green for a par

Proceeded to play the remaining 17 holes in a similar ugly fashion. Hit perhaps two shots I was happy with. Walked of with 44 points!!!!!!!!!!! Was winning when I left and hope it will be good enough but feel so flat about the way I played I can't find to much to enjoy from the round. Putted pretty well I guess so I'll take that as the one thing to take away from it. Not sure I even have the enthusiasm to play tomorrow and really want to find the cause of the rights
		
Click to expand...

Homer you are mental! Youâ€™ve been chopping it round for 2 years saying you are happy with your swing....you shoot the lights out (relatively) and moan that you have no enthusiasmðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ off the chart mate

Hope you get a massive cut ðŸ‘


----------



## shortgame (Jan 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			GOLF IS STUPID

I went to the range Monday and shanked everything. Bit better in Thursday but went back last night and 50/50 split of good and shanks. Warming up this morning and the shanks were back in vengeance. Playing the monthly stableford off the yellows so a 165 yard par 3 to start. All I could think of was "please don't shank" and put the ugliest swing in the history of golf (uglier than my normal swing!!!) and managed to thin it to the green for a par

Proceeded to play the remaining 17 holes in a similar ugly fashion. Hit perhaps two shots I was happy with. Walked of with 44 points!!!!!!!!!!! Was winning when I left and hope it will be good enough but feel so flat about the way I played I can't find to much to enjoy from the round. Putted pretty well I guess so I'll take that as the one thing to take away from it. Not sure I even have the enthusiasm to play tomorrow and really want to find the cause of the rights
		
Click to expand...

Great score! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ your glass should be half full after that not half empty!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2019)

shortgame said:



			Great score! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ your glass should be half full after that not half empty!
		
Click to expand...

I know what you're saying but really had zero confidence over the ball and just didn't enjoy they way I played. Yes it's a result game and so the objective was achieved but a distinct lack of personal satisfaction. As I say it's a strange feeling and should be happy about the probable win and the definite handicap cut but I feel flat for how bad the swing is and having the shanks at the moment


----------



## Wolf (Jan 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I know what you're saying but really had zero confidence over the ball and just didn't enjoy they way I played. Yes it's a result game and so the objective was achieved but a distinct lack of personal satisfaction. As I say it's a strange feeling and should be happy about the probable win and the definite handicap cut but I feel flat for how bad the swing is and having the shanks at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I'd look at it in a more postive light homer, if you can score well when playing crap then once all the good hard work comes together imagine the possibilities


----------



## shortgame (Jan 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I know what you're saying but really had zero confidence over the ball and just didn't enjoy they way I played. Yes it's a result game and so the objective was achieved but a distinct lack of personal satisfaction. As I say it's a strange feeling and should be happy about the probable win and the definite handicap cut but I feel flat for how bad the swing is and having the shanks at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Imagine how well you can do when you're swnging well now that you can score with your B or c game ðŸ‘ Enjoy.  Fingers crossed you get the W ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2019)

shortgame said:



			Imagine how well you can do when you're swnging well now that you can score with your B or c game ðŸ‘ Enjoy.  Fingers crossed you get the W ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Funny thing is I've been scoring well since just before Christmas and had the odd pick up in roll ups, third in the new years comp last week (non-qualifier sadly) but haven't felt comfy with the swing for a while. What has been totally on point is the short game especially the pitching and chipping. Even those were iffy today as I'd had shanks with pitch shots too this week. Good job the putter was hot. I just feel I'm riding my luck a bit and that can't last and the crash is going to be spectacular. I'm streaky at the best of times so I guess the thing to do is keep riding the wave and then get a lesson when it falls apart


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I know what you're saying but really had zero confidence over the ball and just didn't enjoy they way I played. Yes it's a result game and so the objective was achieved but a distinct lack of personal satisfaction. As I say it's a strange feeling and should be happy about the probable win and the definite handicap cut but I feel flat for how bad the swing is and having the shanks at the moment
		
Click to expand...


Well player homer.   Was it a qualifying comp with it being a shortened course?


I know the feeling of scoring well and not hitting the ball well what so ever.  The short game can cover many ills.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jan 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			That's awesome.
A few months ago I also bested my previous best and shot a gross 6 over ............................. never been close before.
Never been close since, as it happens.
What I'm saying is that you now know you can do it, just don't expect to do it next time you play like I thought I would!
Great scoring and enjoy that beer. 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate ! I appreciate it ! Just nice to know it is possible haha


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 12, 2019)

So poor today, nothing working on the front 9, ball striking an absolute disgrace.  Rallied a bit on the back 9 but I seem to have lost all power in my swing.  Tough times ahead.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 12, 2019)

HampshireHog said:



			So poor today, nothing working on the front 9, ball striking an absolute disgrace.  Rallied a bit on the back 9 but I seem to have lost all power in my swing.  Tough times ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you and Homer should meet up for a pint and have a cry together ðŸ˜œðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 13, 2019)

Played this morning and was woeful.

It was windy, bags and trolleys getting blown over but thats not an excuse for hitting the ball as shoite as I did. Despite lots of hard work on the swing of late it was like I had no idea at all on how to control the clubface. Just kept turning it over way left with every club in the bag except for the 3 shots I blocked way right. 

Been hitting it well on the range but on course in strong winds certainly finds out the weakness in your game.

Got it up and down 9 times so not all doom and gloom but need to hit the bloody thing better than I did.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hit 76 today. Solid golf. Sadly, nothing on it, so a bit pointless.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2019)

Hit the ball today the best I have for about 3 years.

Still scored dreadful tho ðŸ˜‚ I canâ€™t win


----------



## Wilson (Jan 13, 2019)

My 7i snapping just above the head was a good summary of todayâ€™s round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

Weighed in, weighed in.

Results are in and it was a qualifier. Managed to win division 2 and qualify for the end of season "Masters" event for 2019. Three years on the trot now so winning becoming a habit!

AND THE VERY GOOD NEWS
CSS was 69 and I've been cut from 14.5 to 12.4 according to HDID so lost three shots in one hit. I *think* that's a good thing. My aim for 2019 was to get to 12. I just need to stay there but imagine I'll flip flop between 12 and 13 for a while.

Went out in the roll up today off the whites and had 32. Considering I managed a four putt from a foot twice trying to be a clever dick and lost a ball on 18, there was some good stuff for the other 15 and not a shank in sight (although twitchy still on pitches). Definitely a glass overflowing onto the table sort of day


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Weighed in, weighed in.

Results are in and it was a qualifier. Managed to win division 2 and qualify for the end of season "Masters" event for 2019. Three years on the trot now so winning becoming a habit!

AND THE VERY GOOD NEWS
CSS was 69 and I've been cut from 14.5 to 12.4 according to HDID so lost three shots in one hit. I *think* that's a good thing. My aim for 2019 was to get to 12. I just need to stay there but imagine I'll flip flop between 12 and 13 for a while.

Went out in the roll up today off the whites and had 32. Considering I managed a four putt from a foot twice trying to be a clever dick and lost a ball on 18, there was some good stuff for the other 15 and not a shank in sight (although twitchy still on pitches). Definitely a glass overflowing onto the table sort of day
		
Click to expand...

well done Martin ,now you need to take it forward into the summer season and who knows what might happen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			well done Martin ,now you need to take it forward into the summer season and who knows what might happen.
		
Click to expand...

That's the plan. Definitely seeing positive results by having simply played more golf over the Christmas and new year period and at weekends into 2019 and not practicing as much (and shanking when I do so perhaps someone is trying to tell me something). The focus of practice this year is short game from 100 yards and in, chipping, definitely putting and some bunker play. I still want to work on a shallower swing but while I'm playing well I'll leave alone for now I think


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Weighed in, weighed in.

Results are in and it was a qualifier. Managed to win division 2 and qualify for the end of season "Masters" event for 2019. Three years on the trot now so winning becoming a habit!

AND THE VERY GOOD NEWS
CSS was 69 and I've been cut from 14.5 to 12.4 according to HDID so lost three shots in one hit. I *think* that's a good thing. My aim for 2019 was to get to 12. I just need to stay there but imagine I'll flip flop between 12 and 13 for a while.

Went out in the roll up today off the whites and had 32. Considering I managed a four putt from a foot twice trying to be a clever dick and lost a ball on 18, there was some good stuff for the other 15 and not a shank in sight (although twitchy still on pitches). Definitely a glass overflowing onto the table sort of day
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Martin
Thatâ€™s a chunky cut, hope you havenâ€™t screwed yourself for the next 18 months ðŸ‘

Yes itâ€™s a stupid game, Great...yes, but Stupid ( with apologies to Mr Olivander) ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Badger (Jan 13, 2019)

Won the roll up this morning with 41 points.

Was 6 over after 14 but let myself start thinking about how low I could go and immediately went double/treble/double with the short game falling apart a bit.

Hopefully next time I'm in the same position I'll handle it a bit better and just concentrate on the next shot.  Happy days though.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 13, 2019)

Badger said:



			Won the roll up this morning with 41 points.

Was 6 over after 14 but let myself start thinking about how low I could go and immediately went double/treble/double with the short game falling apart a bit.

Hopefully next time I'm in the same position I'll handle it a bit better and just concentrate on the next shot.  Happy days though.
		
Click to expand...

well done sir, those new irons bedded in now?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nice one Martin
Thatâ€™s a chunky cut, hope you havenâ€™t screwed yourself for the next 18 months ðŸ‘

Yes itâ€™s a stupid game, Great...yes, but Stupid ( with apologies to Mr Olivander) ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Definitely going to take a few rounds to get use to. Fortunately no comps now for three weeks. Don't get a shot at my nemesis, our par 3 sixth hole so definitely time to conquer those demons once and for all. The other shot (SI 15) was a par five so in my head at least that should be easier to get use to


----------



## shortgame (Jan 13, 2019)

Congrats man!!! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘



HomerJSimpson said:



			My aim for 2019 was to get to 12
		
Click to expand...

Simples.  Just don't play any more qualifiers.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 13, 2019)

Good work homer.    That is a tidy cut.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jan 13, 2019)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Cheers mate ! I appreciate it ! Just nice to know it is possible haha
		
Click to expand...

Thought I was a proper bandit yesterday so imagine looking at the results this morning and seeing my 45 was beaten by a 48 pointer ! Couldn't quite believe it. 
I haven't really been taking advantage of the teeing up rules etc as i see it as making the game easier but seems to be suiting some.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

That's tough luck that 48 points bet he was popular.

Not sure what you mean by teeing up rules what's that about?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2019)

played the Nairn Dunbar winter Stableford (3/4), quite windy. played ok for the front nine  (level par) then folded like a cheap suit on the back , with one particular poor put from a foot left short


----------



## AMcC (Jan 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played the Nairn Dunbar winter Stableford (3/4), quite windy. played ok for the front nine  (level par) then folded like a cheap suit on the back , with one particular poor put from a foot left short

Click to expand...

I hate to ask, but how did you manage to leave it short ??


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2019)

AMcC said:



			I hate to ask, but how did you manage to leave it short ??

Click to expand...

not hit hard enough, just stopped on the edge of the hole.... should have left the flag in


----------



## AMcC (Jan 14, 2019)

Played in our Saturday sweep, although not particularly well.  Only managed 22 points.  the round wasn't short on incidents though.

On the 7th tee I was off first, it was still quite grey at around 9.45, and the group ahead were over the rise and the two on the right were a good bit down. I teed off and hit my Sunday best only to hear some shouts, two of them were just over the ridge and their clothes were quite dark and were blending in to the trees on the horizon - as we have no trees in the course now  it was just rolling out as it arrived at them though.
We get to the thirteenth tee and the 12th green, par 3 is next to us, no shout and a ball hits my bag and just misses one of our group, no shout. Later he did say he had lost it in the air.

On the par 5 14th one of our group hit his tee shot well down the fairway and the group ahead had a straggler who was 50yds behind the rest, again the ball just rolled out to where he was standing.

Fast forward to 17th tee and not realising the wind had swung round in about half an hour I am gauging the tee shot thinking i may just get to the ridge, however the wind was now more behind and I hit my Sunday best, it flew the ridge and rolled out between them again.  As the walked off the 18th tee I apologised profusely about it and was mortified for doing it twice.

I haven't been involved in many games with a similar incident but to have 4 in the one round was unreal.  Lesson learned for me, always be aware of where the group ahead is.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jan 14, 2019)

Played Saturday for a wee knock about with my father and one of my usual Saturday PPs and hit a respectable 35 points. 16 on the front and 19 on the back.  Highlight being that I finished with par,par,par which I haven't done very often; also had a cheeky birdie on the 7th - lovely drive, fantastic approach shot and a nice putt.  All and all a good round of golf with my dad/usuall PP with some nice golf played on occasions by all of us.  Went round with the same ball all round too which is not the norm for me!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went out in the roll up today off the whites and had 32. *Considering I managed a four putt from a foot twice* trying to be a clever dick and lost a ball on 18, there was some good stuff for the other 15 and not a shank in sight (although twitchy still on pitches). Definitely a glass overflowing onto the table sort of day
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, what?? How is that possible? Four-putt from one foot?? More info needed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry, what?? How is that possible? Four-putt from one foot?? More info needed.
		
Click to expand...

Went to tap in nonchalantly with flag in and missed. Tried to reach past from where I was standing and tap back to hole and in and missed. Had the hump and tapped it one handed at the flag and missed. made the next. To be honest I was mucking about a tad and not concentrating but no excuses


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went to tap in nonchalantly with flag in and missed. Tried to reach past from where I was standing and tap back to hole and in and missed. Had the hump and tapped it one handed at the flag and missed. made the next. To be honest I was mucking about a tad and not concentrating but no excuses
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Mucking about is putting it lightly!   Congrats on the recent cut though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Wow. Mucking about is putting it lightly!   Congrats on the recent cut though. 

Click to expand...

Cheers. In all honesty the one on the 3rd I was far too busy taking the mick out of a PP and on our 17th it slopes by the hole and again I was busy giving plenty to a PP destined to be the roll up "bitch" and be at the winners beck and call for getting everyone's drinks for them. Even more funny as he's off 3 and never had it before. Yesterday was about trying to play with more freedom (Saturday was about anywhere on the face but the socket) and trust it and basically a glorified practice round.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jan 14, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			That's tough luck that 48 points bet he was popular.

Not sure what you mean by teeing up rules what's that about?
		
Click to expand...

Teeing up allowed on fairways and first cut. People hitting driver, then driver or 3 wood again because they can tee it up when normally they wouldn't even consider it. Preffered lies and mats really suits the older lads !


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 14, 2019)

Gramacho today and early start at 8.51 with frost still around. Paired up with very nice retired French couple who had recently been to States and had meet Cameron Champ ðŸ˜. Played really well in thanks to Pascal telling me where to aim for and had 38 points to see off HID who had 34
Great to play off dry fairways but disappointed with the greens, ours at home are better just now when we are on them.
There were 3 3 balls in front of us and a big inter club comp behind so basically had millionaires golf and around in just under 4 hours with temp getting up to 17, could get to like this winter golf break malarkey ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 15, 2019)

Not been on the course for a couple of weeks now, only a couple of range trips to keep me swinging.

100 & 150 balls. 

Better than nowt.


----------



## shortgame (Jan 15, 2019)

Played yesterday with a mate, had a very enjoyable social knock, didn't even keep score.  Flushed it again but my putting was woeful.  Had absolutely no control whatsoever, must have had 10 or more 3 putts.

First time for several years as it's usually solid.  Work to do before Sat


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2019)

Not so solid 34 points today.
Fragger's gone 9-5 on us for a week so just CVG to beat.
Both started well, I was level par after 5 and then just lost it.....a series of 1 point holes left me needing a par on the 9th for 18 to trail CVG by a point.
That became 2 on the 10th until I evened it up on 11.
My 2 on 13 opened a gap which was quickly closed on the 14th and just as quickly reopened on the 15th.
Pars at the last saw me win by 3.
Putting with the flag in saved me from blobs on at least 4 occasions. I had 4-5 footers for a point and was able to be more aggressive with the pace to eliminate any break.
CVG had one across our 9th - very slopey back to front.
If the ball hadn't hit the pin it would have been 10 feet past and 10 feet down the slope!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2019)

played hickory's at Nairn Dunbar against two Dornoch boys... played with the old small ball (first time for me) same ball all the way round which was a bonus as i only had the one. They are both experienced H players so we had to play well, but my partner and i gelled well and we won the money, hit some good shots, but on the downside broke my Hickory shank duck


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Not so solid 34 points today.
Fragger's gone 9-5 on us for a week so just CVG to beat.
Both started well, I was level par after 5 and then just lost it.....a series of 1 point holes left me needing a par on the 9th for 18 to trail CVG by a point.
That became 2 on the 10th until I evened it up on 11.
My 2 on 13 opened a gap which was quickly closed on the 14th and just as quickly reopened on the 15th.
Pars at the last saw me win by 3.
Putting with the flag in saved me from blobs on at least 4 occasions. I had 4-5 footers for a point and was able to be more aggressive with the pace to eliminate any break.
CVG had one across our 9th - very slopey back to front.
If the ball hadn't hit the pin it would have been 10 feet past and 10 feet down the slope!
		
Click to expand...

I assume "Fragger Luck" is available to hire when he's not there then!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2019)

Struggled to 14 points at the turn, and not a 3 pointer in sight. And 3 points in the first 2 holes of the back 9 didn't suggest things would improve. 17 points in the last 7 holes, including a lost ball made things look respectable. 

And a huge shock was winning by 2 points!


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 16, 2019)

Pinta today and ended up as a two ball which was ok as we're on holiday ðŸ˜Ž . Really enjoyed the course and the greens even though they were significantly quicker than anything I've played on in the last 5 months, 4 3 putts ðŸ˜œ. So very happy to have 37 points playing with only 9 clubs. Driving and ball striking is right on at the moment , wish I'd brought my range finder as massively short of the flag today on 3 occasions . Using the Motorcaddy app is just not the same ðŸ˜‰
HiD didn't manage to play last 3 hols as she pulled a.muscle in her left shoulder but up until then was playing really well.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 17, 2019)

Played today at Leasowe.

Blue skies, windy and absolutely freezing.

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2019)

Three of us played a scramble today.
It was bitterly cold, windy and muddy .............................. still better than being at work though!
Off handicaps of 13, 18 and 23 we went round in +1, which I felt was pretty reasonable.
None of us were sparkling, but none of us played too badly, oh, and I didn't lose a ball!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 17, 2019)

Opened a selection box on the 10th tee, Oh Nigel, coz he always says " oh Nigel" when he hits a crap shot had a Snickers and mars bar. Tricky Trev had a snickers, I had a mars bar and a very small bar of maltesers. All the chocolate was hard coz it's been in me bag in the garage for three weeks. Golf was crap.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vikingman said:



			Played today at Leasowe.

Blue skies, windy and absolutely freezing.

Really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Leasowe 7th hole. You had probably the greatest par ever in the history of the game, considering what happened. Brill :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 18, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Leasowe 7th hole. You had probably the greatest par ever in the history of the game, considering what happened. Brill :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Doubt I will ever forget that.

Yesterday was the 1st time I'd been back since, I looked on it as unfinished business.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2019)

Well that was cold!
And frozen.
And good fun!
Scores are irrelevant on a day like today
We hit some good, some bad, some indifferent but we had a laugh and a warm coffee afterwards.
Drove well though...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well that was cold!
And frozen.
And good fun!
Scores are irrelevant on a day like today
We hit some good, some bad, some indifferent but we had a laugh and a warm coffee afterwards.
Drove well though...
		
Click to expand...

When you say scores are irrelevant and put an emphasis on the weather did you not win then?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2019)

I beat cvg.
Fragger's on 9-5 week so was AWOL...
Genuinely, scores were irrelevant. Within 50 yards of the pin was a lottery.
Good fun though....


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I beat cvg.
Fragger's on 9-5 week so was AWOL...
Genuinely, scores were irrelevant. Within 50 yards of the pin was a lottery.
Good fun though....
		
Click to expand...

One of Fraggers better results.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2019)

richart said:



			One of Fraggers better results.

Click to expand...

So, So harsh....
But............


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2019)

Played today. Handicap wonâ€™t be getting cut. 

Nothing else to report


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2019)

richart said:



			One of Fraggers better results.

Click to expand...

Harsh but fair


----------



## Wolf (Jan 18, 2019)

Went to play this morning before work to see if I could nab a game in a roll up car park was unusually bare but considering it was - 2 at 8am when I arrived its was no surprise, went onto chipping Green knocked little wedge chip onto it and the ball landed harder than a Lenny McLean right hand, picked ball up went and worked on long irons & woods instead on the range for an hour then had a coffee to warm up and headed to the gym. So whilst I didn't play it turned into a productive day at the club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Played today. Handicap wonâ€™t be getting cut.

Nothing else to report 

Click to expand...

Never mind. Always the next round. That's the beauty of this daft game


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Played today. Handicap wonâ€™t be getting cut.

Nothing else to report 

Click to expand...

Serves you right! Who plays qualifiers on a Friday. In January?


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 19, 2019)

Steady drizzle all morning came in soaked but with 37pts which was good enough for 3rd and a 0.4 cut.

Canâ€™t buy a putt at the moment 33 strokes with the flat stick.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 19, 2019)

Quick 10 holes this aft before losing the light. Trialled a new putter but struggled with alignment. Was 2 over gross after 4 holes. Started using my old putter again and was level par gross after 10. Hitting the irons well, but the new lighter shaft in the driver wasn't working for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2019)

played Nairn Dunbar stableford, course was rock hard so drives going miles, played quite well 39 points 3/4 handicap, round in 2 and half hours as a 4 ball as there were a couple of winter greens. holed a few stupidly lucky putts. won the money in our little sweep of 12 of us.


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2019)

Foursomes knockout, and playing two kids that stuffed us 7 and 6 last year in winter league 4 balls. Their handicaps had dropped from 28 and 19 to 19 and 11, so only giving 3 shots. Nice bit of revenge winning 4 and 2.

Interesting request when they were in one of our deeper bunkers. Could they rake round the ball ? Not sure what they were on about, but told them no as they would be testing the sand. Realised a bit later that as the ball was sitting down a bit they wanted to rake the sand away from behind the ball, so it would be sitting up. Perhaps I missed this new rule change.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

32 off my three shot cut handicap of 12 after last weeks win. Took some getting use to and didn't play as well as I have since December but still a few good shots. Strangely my pitching and chipping were off point which has been a strength for ages this winter.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 19, 2019)

First card of the winter league.  41 points. Played some quality stuff.  Changed a wee thing with my irons and ended up flushing 3 through the green. Driving was on a string and putted well. Birdies on the last 3 holes tidying things up.  

Got a lesson booked for Wednesday to look at my irons.  Maybe booked in haste but its been 2 years coming that ball striking day.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 19, 2019)

Played in my first proper club comp type thing today called Saturday swing they have an order of merit for it which runs throughout the year, was a game of 2 halves. Front 9 drove it well hit every fairway scored ok enough, back 9 couldn't get within 30 yards of a fairway, yet my wedge play and putting as always my saviour. Classic example Par 5 15th hole pulled tee shot straight left into water next to tee, 3 off the tee straight right into trees, punch shot out to fairway, sand wedge to 8 foot holes putt for a Bogey 6 and my only dropped shot on the back nine thanks to good Wedges and 11 putts.. 

When I left the club I was lowest gross and the only one with a 2 in the sweep so could potentially be a Homer type day play ugly and win well.. But there were some late starters that I think may steal that from me...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			First card of the winter league.  41 points. Played some quality stuff.  Changed a wee thing with my irons and ended up flushing 3 through the green. Driving was on a string and putted well. Birdies on the last 3 holes tidying things up. 

Got a lesson booked for Wednesday to look at my irons.  Maybe booked in haste but its been 2 years coming that ball striking day.
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting mate. I don't think it'll do any harm to get the pro to look at the irons, maybe give you something to work on and make the iron striking more consistent more often


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2019)

Winter Betterball today. Entered in a pair with my mate Ben. We played pretty well, finished on 45 points but the winners were actually the guys we were playing with who got 46. So an enjoyable round with all of us playing decent golf.

Lately I've had a knack of playing my best golf when I can't get a cut, and it proved again today. Keeping track of my own score on my Hole 19 app, if it had been an individual comp I would have come in with 40 points! Haha. Happy to have played well though and hopefully that cut is just round the corner.

Weather was chilly, but the rain held off so it wasn't awfully cold. With my three layers and hat and snood it was ok. Highlight of the round had to be one of our opponents, a 22 handicapper, somehow managing an air shot, to much laughter from all, then took the shot again and promptly put it to about 2 feet! Tapped in for a par that definitely should have been a birdie! Must have been kicking himself, but he took it well and laughed it off.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good shooting mate. I don't think it'll do any harm to get the pro to look at the irons, maybe give you something to work on and make the iron striking more consistent more often
		
Click to expand...

Yeah no doubt.  will be good to talk to him about what I was doing different. Will be interesting to hear his thoughts and see what's going on in slow motion. 

Looking forward to it now.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played in my first proper club comp type thing today called Saturday swing they have an order of merit for it which runs throughout the year, was a game of 2 halves. Front 9 drove it well hit every fairway scored ok enough, back 9 couldn't get within 30 yards of a fairway, yet my wedge play and putting as always my saviour. Classic example Par 5 15th hole pulled tee shot straight left into water next to tee, 3 off the tee straight right into trees, punch shot out to fairway, sand wedge to 8 foot holes putt for a Bogey 6 and my only dropped shot on the back nine thanks to good Wedges and 11 putts..

When I left the club I was lowest gross and the only one with a 2 in the sweep so could potentially be a Homer type day play ugly and win well.. But there were some late starters that I think may steal that from me...
		
Click to expand...

These order of merit comps are good, gives you something to work on each game


----------



## AMcC (Jan 20, 2019)

Played a winter 4 ball tie yesterday morning. Partner off 9 me off 15 against 5 & 8 handicappers, so getting a few shots. We were 5 up at the turn and our better ball scratch was 2 under ðŸ˜³, eventually won it three and 2. We played the last two holes for our better ball score to be level. Delighted with the result against two decent players.  We did get off to an absolute flyer, I thinned a nine iron second shot to 4 feet on the first and rolled the putt in for a 3 and a win, then parred 2 for a net birdie and a win, partner then pars third for net birdie and we were 3 up. Was happy with how I played in spells, but more pleased with the result.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 20, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Serves you right! Who plays qualifiers on a Friday. In January? 

Click to expand...

 We do but there again temps have hardly dropped below 10 degrees up until this week.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

AMcC said:



			These order of merit comps are good, gives you something to work on each game
		
Click to expand...

When i used to play we didn't have anything like this as my old club so it's new to me, but I really like the idea of it.as there is always a reason to keep playing and trying to amass points for OOM. 

Just checked results didn't win lowest gross in the end but I did win the 2s pot outright that will pay for family dinner at the club next weekend


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2019)

Scored 50 points today in a 3bbb one score to count.
Played with a 22 and 20 handicap 90%

We had 14 3 pointers


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2019)

The good play continued today.  wind was up and a spot of rain but I managed to get it around in 1 over.  3 putted 3 times. The final time from 20 feet on the 18th. 

Still can't complain. A world away from what I have been doing for a long time.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 20, 2019)

Quick 18 holes at Largs this afternoon. Enjoyable walk. 

Certainly what I would class as Clint Eastwood golf today, The Good The Bad and the Ugly! 

Still good to get out for a swing, fresh air and exercise.


----------



## shortgame (Jan 20, 2019)

richart said:



			Foursomes knockout, and playing two kids that stuffed us 7 and 6 last year in winter league 4 balls. Their handicaps had dropped from 28 and 19 to 19 and 11, so only giving 3 shots. Nice bit of revenge winning 4 and 2.

Interesting request when they were in one of our deeper bunkers. Could they rake round the ball ? Not sure what they were on about, but told them no as they would be testing the sand. Realised a bit later that as the ball was sitting down a bit they wanted to rake the sand away from behind the ball, so it would be sitting up. Perhaps I missed this new rule change.

Click to expand...

applaud their endeavour, don't ask don't get


----------



## shortgame (Jan 20, 2019)

Played yesterday.  37 points.  On quite a nice streak at the moment after not playing most of the autumn.  Putting was back to normal which was a big relief


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

The good run is over. A mere 25 points and avoided being the "bitch" and have to be at the winners beck and call in the bar and get the round he has to pay for out of the winners by the skin of my teeth. I sunk a five footer on the 9th to beat my PP on back nine count back. No pride in that but desperate times and all that. Didn't enjoy my round at all and had an issue with PP's talking regularly when I was ready to hit but I can't really use it as an excuse. Just a frustration. Try again Friday


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 21, 2019)

Not playing today but a session on the SAM putting lab. My previous session showed my stoke to be a total horror show explaining my shocking performnce on the greens over the last 2 or 3 seasons.

Despite a weekend of 12 hour night shifts, a general lack of sleep and felling crap the results today were eye opening. Difference between night and day, stroke is looking really good now, numbers are excellent and I can feel at impact how much more solid the stroke is. 

Still a couple of things to work on, I tend to strike the ball toe side of centre and a little low on the face but thats something I can sort out with a little more work. Already seeing better results on the course since my 1st session so very confident now that I can actually hole some putts this year. 

All in all expecting some low rounds this year, never broken 70 at Silloth yet but that is my goal.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 21, 2019)

39 points yesterday, short game was excellent, holed quite a few decent length putts.

Played this morning - 26 points! Short game was crap, and couldn't buy a putt. Highlight was putting off the 17th green into a bunker ....

Front 9 was a real horror show - got held up in traffic, and no time for a warm-up. First two holes it looked like I'd never played before in my life. Settled down a little bit after that, but found bunkers on 3 holes in a row, and then 2 lost balls saw me on a grand total of 9 at the turn! Back 9 was better, drove well and hit my long irons lovely, but the short game continued to let me down.

Was bloody freezing as well


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

So I played today and played crap... That's all I can say about it


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 22, 2019)

Should be playing now but itâ€™s snowing,rain and hail all at the same time.
Really strange weather the hail is really heavy but gentle snow.
And itâ€™s freezing.
Not a golf day at all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So I played today and played crap... That's all I can say about it
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my Sunday round!!!!!!!!!!!!! Avoided last place by sinking a 4 foot putt on the last but was abject. Couldn't get into it at all and had no focus and concentration. What were conditions like today?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like my Sunday round!!!!!!!!!!!!! Avoided last place by sinking a 4 foot putt on the last but was abject. Couldn't get into it at all and had no focus and concentration. What were conditions like today?
		
Click to expand...

Conditions were ideal to be honest, was a bit fresh out but course was in ideal condition, same couldn't be said for my golf 3 balls OOB on different driving holes, managed to 3 putt from 2 feet on 1 occasion and found my first fairway of the round at the 18th... Somehow finished mid pack in the roll up overall but that was more through determination of trying to score than anywhere near even mediocre golf, in fact that would have been an improvement.

Edit:  just checked my stats on arcos from today my driving handicap equivalent was 30+, my standard deviation of shot from centre of fairway was 71 yards wide of target.... Back to the range then


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 22, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Scored 50 points today in a 3bbb one score to count.
Played with a 22 and 20 handicap 90%

We had 14 3 pointers
		
Click to expand...

Won on countback,two 50 pointers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Conditions were ideal to be honest, was a bit fresh out but course was in ideal condition, same couldn't be said for my golf 3 balls OOB on different driving holes, managed to 3 putt from 2 feet on 1 occasion and found my first fairway of the round at the 18th... Somehow finished mid pack in the roll up overall but that was more through determination of trying to score than anywhere near even mediocre golf, in fact that would have been an improvement.

Edit:  just checked my stats on arcos from today my driving handicap equivalent was 30+, my standard deviation of shot from centre of fairway was 71 yards wide of target.... Back to the range then
		
Click to expand...

I had been riding a wave from November until last Sunday where it was all a struggle. OOB on my second shot on the 10th (our first) and another OOB on the 16th. So many three putts and short game which had been so strong deserted me. Putting it down to a bad day and see what happens on Friday (weather permitting)


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I had been riding a wave from November until last Sunday where it was all a struggle. OOB on my second shot on the 10th (our first) and another OOB on the 16th. So many three putts and short game which had been so strong deserted me. Putting it down to a bad day and see what happens on Friday (weather permitting)
		
Click to expand...

We all have those bad days the joys of golf. Mine is simply down to my horrendous driving that alone cost me 7 in 3 holes shots today, even took the 3 wood for safety on one of those holes and sent it straight OOB..


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Played 9 hole stableford roll up this morning proved to my self golf is a poxy game, yesterday I couldn't get within 70yards of a fairway and today managed 21pts and drive it so much better without trying anything different... 

Wait till Sundays comp it'll be different again...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played 9 hole stableford roll up this morning proved to my self golf is a poxy game, yesterday I couldn't get within 70yards of a fairway and today managed 21pts and drive it so much better without trying anything different...

Wait till Sundays comp it'll be different again...
		
Click to expand...

Have you got no snow at South Kyme?

We are shut today as its full of the white stuff.

View attachment 26412
View attachment 26412


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 23, 2019)

Itâ€™s grim up north..


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 23, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			Itâ€™s grim up north..

View attachment 26413

Click to expand...

Looks like the 9th that?

10th fairway on the left


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 23, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Looks like the 9th that?

10th fairway on the left
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ 
Crampons and Orange balls this weekend ðŸ•º


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have you got no snow at South Kyme?

We are shut today as its full of the white stuff.

View attachment 26412
View attachment 26412

Click to expand...

Not a drop of it was barely even a mild frost when I got there at 8am today, was a nip in the air though.
Drive to work past Martin Moor though what 10mins down the road and the ground was covered much like your place. Seems we got lucky in Billinghay and South Kyme with it.

This was our 5th hole today,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played 9 hole stableford roll up this morning proved to my self golf is a poxy game, yesterday I couldn't get within 70yards of a fairway and today managed 21pts and drive it so much better without trying anything different...

Wait till Sundays comp it'll be different again...
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting. Keep the roll going for the weekend. You know it's in there


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2019)

Lovely day on the heath. Tad nippy, but in the sun not bad at all. Course is in best condition I can remember in the winter. Blackmoor boys saw off West Surrey ones 4 and 3, despite being two down at the turn.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2019)

A 3 man Texas today up at Lorca GC. 7*C up in them there hills when I got there, and there was a few bits of white in the shaded areas. We had 8.5 shots, and were quite happy to be 2 over par at the turn. The back 9 was completed 1 under, inc. a bogey on 17. A great team effort with all 3 players making huge contributions. 63.5 was the final score, and a win.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 23, 2019)

Played Runcorn today, tee'd off around midday with frozen greens, finished in the fog three and a half hours later.

Still enjoyed it though.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 24, 2019)

Only my 3rd outing since August last year and despite the frozen greens and a few duff chips shot 17 points through 8 and then blobbed the 9th. 

Very promising with 5 pars, 5/7 fairways 5 GIR.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 24, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Not playing today but a session on the SAM putting lab. My previous session showed my stoke to be a total horror show explaining my shocking performnce on the greens over the last 2 or 3 seasons.

Despite a weekend of 12 hour night shifts, a general lack of sleep and felling crap the results today were eye opening. Difference between night and day, stroke is looking really good now, numbers are excellent and I can feel at impact how much more solid the stroke is.

Still a couple of things to work on, I tend to strike the ball toe side of centre and a little low on the face but thats something I can sort out with a little more work. Already seeing better results on the course since my 1st session so very confident now that I can actually hole some putts this year.

All in all expecting some low rounds this year, never broken 70 at Silloth yet but that is my goal.
		
Click to expand...

That would be some day out ðŸ‘


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice to be out in a balmy 10 degrees after being frozen for the last couple of weeks. 

Steady 34 points, driving decent, putting rubbish!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2019)

Some particularly dodgy use of the driver cost me some shots on the front 9 today.
But the rest of the game was clicking so turned with 19 on the card.
Another dodgy tee shot cost me a shot on the last but a total of 36 was quite pleasing.
Fragger's had a hard week....
Did I go easy on him?

Did I heck!
No quarter asked or received!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2019)

Smashing 18 holes with my son today at Close House, Filly course. Played pretty well, very happy. I'm loving my new irons, hit my 3 wood well today. Struggled a little chipping around the greens but I put that down to a break of a few weeks between rounds. 

The front 9 on The Filly is very good, the back 9 has a spell of 4-5 holes that are a bit meh. A bit of a redesign on those and it would make it a strong 2nd course.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 25, 2019)

Went on what we thought would be a Winter jolly to Conwy  ( home course shut for 3rd day running ) and played in the The Golf Guide Winter series there and went and won it with 43 points .
Both my partner and I only dropped 3 shots each and dovetailed well in what at times was a 3 club wind . First visit for both of us and both loved it will definitely be back . Lot of bunkers GUR as they prepare for the Curtis Cup and had to play off mats but didn't detract from the enjoyment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Some particularly dodgy use of the driver cost me some shots on the front 9 today.
But the rest of the game was clicking so turned with 19 on the card.
Another dodgy tee shot cost me a shot on the last but a total of 36 was quite pleasing.
Fragger's had a hard week....
Did I go easy on him?

Did I heck!
No quarter asked or received!
		
Click to expand...

Is that a convoluted way of saying you beat him up again. Doesn't it ever get boring?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that a convoluted way of saying you beat him up again. Doesn't it ever get boring?
		
Click to expand...

Nope!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 26, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Went on what we thought would be a Winter jolly to Conwy  ( home course shut for 3rd day running ) and played in the The Golf Guide Winter series there and went and won it with 43 points .
Both my partner and I only dropped 3 shots each and dovetailed well in what at times was a 3 club wind . First visit for both of us and both loved it will definitely be back . Lot of bunkers GUR as they prepare for the Curtis Cup and had to play off mats but didn't detract from the enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Very underrated golf course I thought.

The last few really do tighten up in the gorse. No room for error.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2019)

42 points in the swindle, 5 over par. Came 3rd. 44 won it, Not that it counts for anything.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 26, 2019)

Tough conditions today with a real strong wind that was playing havoc with clubbing especially as it was blowing in the opposite direction to usual. 

On our SI 1 hole unusually into the wind and normally a driver and long iron/hybrid, today was driver and 9 iron from 160yds made me feel like I was nearly at forum distance level, flip that round and our par 4 16th usually down wind and a 3 wood and wedge, well Today that was flushed driver and a well hit 7 iron from 98yards which just made it pin high. 

Felt I played really well and signed for a gross 79 and 37points and considering how tough it was I thought might be in with a shout of something. How wrong was I, just about scraped inside top 10 scores on the day with the winner getting 44points and another 7 scores over 40pts. 

Still was a most enjoyable day and I've always enjoyed playing in the wind and now sat in the warm with a coffe, a biscuit and watching the golf in Dubai...


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 26, 2019)

Cold, windy, wet. 20 pts on the front 9

11 on the back!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Cold, windy, wet. 20 pts on the front 9

11 on the back!!
		
Click to expand...

my game is generally the opposite ,poor front nine decent back.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 26, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			my game is generally the opposite ,poor front nine decent back.
		
Click to expand...

i do it so often, 18+ pts on the front then lose my head for a hole or 2.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2019)

After weeks and weeks of good golf, today was a reminder not to get too cocky. The front 9 was an unmitigated disaster. 8 points in 9 holes. Some awful shots, and one or two that were annoying, e.g. a difficult tee shot on a long par 5. The choice is do you take on the dogleg or do you play safe? If you take on the dogleg you have to hit it well. I absolutely nailed it, right over the corner. A booming drive, that hit a sprinkler head on the far side of the fairway, and a massive bounce took it off the fairway, over the rough and out of bounds. Its 300+ yds to the OOB.

The back 9 started better, and then I went on a run of four 3's, birdies that is. Bizarrely only 3 pars on the back 9. Disappointingly finishing with 2 bogies.


----------



## DRW (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice 4BBB comp with family.

2 FIR, driving terrible
9 shots out of trees, 4 iron getting a work out
Chipping terrible
5 GIR, terrible
26 putts 
1 eagle, 1st in a comp and a 5 pointer
2 birdies
Fingers in 2 pot twice
Gross 77, 4 under hcap and 40 points off 9/10th

Just a mad game, whens the next round !


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2019)

Friendly three-ball at Ruislip today. Raced round in three and a quarter hours. Weather was good too considering the week we just had! As high as 9Â° and no rain the whole time we were out. Golf was pretty decent, was on for a blinder but let it slip with a couple of poor holes in the back nine. Total 90 which was 42 front 48 back. 35 points. Fairly pleased overall. Fluffed a few pitches thanks to the soaked and soft ground which cost me some shots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

Usual roll up. 32 point and didn't play great. Had a patch from the 9th to the 13th where I couldn't get the ball in the air which didn't help. Had my first four putt of 2019 and to be honest the flag being in or out made no difference to the three crap putts I had before the fourth went in. We've had biblical rain this evening and it's due to rain at 8.00am tomorrow when we are due to go out so tempted to have heavy duvet syndrome, go up a bit later and hit some balls and do some putting practice


----------



## AMcC (Jan 27, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			i do it so often, 18+ pts on the front then lose my head for a hole or 2.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea what is causing it? Are you thinking about your final score, may be worth not adding up your score as you go along and just see how you finish


----------



## AMcC (Jan 27, 2019)

Played yesterday in some fairly tough conditions, rain at beginning and end accompanied with a 20mph breeze all the way round. Shot 86 for 36 points so really pleased with that. Ball striking was really good but short game let me down a bit today.  Like all rounds could have been a bit better. Hit 6 fairways, 4 greens in regulation and 34 putts, but 15 holes bogey or better was almost on target. The 34 putts was particularly disappointing as only 4 greens hit. Only putt of note was a 30 footer on 18 for a 4 after Sunday best drive and 3 wood followed by a 50 yard pitch to the green. As you may have guessed 18 was straight in to the wind


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

I played today im not sure what I played but it certainly wasn't golf... Conditions were horrendous but I can't even blame that quite simply I was crap today.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 27, 2019)

Got absolutely smashed 4 and 2 (lucky to survive that long!) got home and checked the scorecard, I was only two over handicap which given I was just cut by 2 shots isn't too bad.

5 clubs certainly doesn't hurt my game in the slightest! The guy who beat me must have been at least 3-4 under his handicap with 5 clubs into these winds.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

Well a bit brutal out there today with the wind and rain - entered our Captains Cup Comp , 4BBB we went round in 46 points  2 under gross as a pair - might be enough to get us into finals day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2019)

Really tough out there today. Wet from heavy overnight rain, playing as long as it can off the whites and with 25+mph gusts of wind. Didn't play great but pace of play a real problem with a known suspect holding proceedings again and a 3 ball lost a hole on the group in front after two holes and were holding up a four ball. Managed to get go out in 18 points including a pitch in for birdie at the 7th, vindication of the hard work I've been putting into my short game. Lost the plot on the back nine, especially as we were waiting on every shot getting colder and colder


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really tough out there today. Wet from heavy overnight rain, playing as long as it can off the whites and with 25+mph gusts of wind. Didn't play great but pace of play a real problem with a known suspect holding proceedings again and a 3 ball lost a hole on the group in front after two holes and were holding up a four ball. Managed to get go out in 18 points including a pitch in for birdie at the 7th, vindication of the hard work I've been putting into my short game. Lost the plot on the back nine, especially as we were waiting on every shot getting colder and colder
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't two guys filming themselves holding things up was itðŸ˜‚


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 28, 2019)

32 points up at Newbiggin. A bit nippy, but a really lovely day once the sun came out. Snow forecast for tomorrow, so reckon that could be my golf for the week.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice little 9 hole knock this morning in fear of the weather worsening later this week and shot 17 points on our back 9 which is by far the harder of the 2.

Cannot get on with the 3 wood, but the 3 iron was 3\3 perfect


----------



## Dando (Jan 28, 2019)

Played at Pedham place and shot an 83, for 41 points which was nice given it was cold and windy.
Pretty much all my game was spot on and I even chipped in for a birdie.


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2019)

Got on the course today, not a proper game but walked a dozen holes doing a bit of chipping and putting and making some half swings (and a few fuller ones where I got a bit exuberant!)

Despite a few weeks practice chipping on the carpet at home my short game was reassuringly poor but the best was that I felt fine afterwards.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really tough out there today. Wet from heavy overnight rain, playing as long as it can off the whites and with 25+mph gusts of wind. Didn't play great but pace of play a real problem with a known suspect holding proceedings again and a 3 ball lost a hole on the group in front after two holes and were holding up a four ball. Managed to get go out in 18 points including a pitch in for birdie at the 7th, vindication of the hard work I've been putting into my short game. Lost the plot on the back nine, especially as we were waiting on every shot getting colder and colder
		
Click to expand...

Problem in those conditions is you're going to be slower and probably a lot slower if you're already a sloth like paced player. Tough conditions like that and we had the same yesterday is always going to make people question shots longer, take time setting up over the ball and then add in the extra layers people Feel uncomfortable in is going to slow things down.


----------



## Dando (Jan 28, 2019)

Crow said:



			Got on the course today, not a proper game but walked a dozen holes doing a bit of chipping and putting and making some half swings (and a few fuller ones where I got a bit exuberant!)

Despite a few weeks practice chipping on the carpet at home my short game was reassuringly poor but the best was that I felt fine afterwards. 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s good to hear mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 28, 2019)

Crow said:



			Got on the course today, not a proper game but walked a dozen holes doing a bit of chipping and putting and making some half swings (and a few fuller ones where I got a bit exuberant!)

Despite a few weeks practice chipping on the carpet at home my short game was reassuringly poor but the best was that I felt fine afterwards. 

Click to expand...

Fantastic news Nick, short game same as before then ðŸ˜›


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 28, 2019)

Played yesterday on the Hotchkin, loving the new changes to the opening holes, the 18th is just bunker city.

I reckon if I play all my qualifiers on the Hotchkin this year I should be up to 18 easily ðŸ˜±


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			Thatâ€™s good to hear mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers!



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fantastic news Nick, short game same as before then ðŸ˜›
		
Click to expand...

Some things never change!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played yesterday on the Hotchkin, loving the new changes to the opening holes, the 18th is just bunker city.

I reckon if I play all my qualifiers on the Hotchkin this year I should be up to 18 easily ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...


Sounds good.  Any before and after photos to see the changes?


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2019)

Crow said:



			Got on the course today, not a proper game but walked a dozen holes doing a bit of chipping and putting and making some half swings (and a few fuller ones where I got a bit exuberant!)

Despite a few weeks practice chipping on the carpet at home my short game was reassuringly poor but the best was that I felt fine afterwards. 

Click to expand...

Brilliant Nick. Hopefully you will be firing on all systems soon, and hitting a few full shot shanks.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 28, 2019)

First round in a week for me today, game was a bit mixed but nice to be out and playing, not looking good for the rest of the week.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 29, 2019)

Travelled to Cardiff yesterday for a business conference, stopped to play the 2010 at Celtic Manor on the way down. Great deal for breakfast and the round, excellent service all round in the clubhouse from check in to leaving. Course was very boggy in parts, a lot of plugged balls, but the sun was out, not too cold, and I racked up up 35 points, very happy with that. And picked up a pair of Galvin Green waterproof trousers for half price in the pro shop after. Enjoyed my day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

Crow said:



			Got on the course today, not a proper game but walked a dozen holes doing a bit of chipping and putting and making some half swings (and a few fuller ones where I got a bit exuberant!)

Despite a few weeks practice chipping on the carpet at home my short game was reassuringly poor but the best was that I felt fine afterwards. 

Click to expand...

Good news. Keep an eye on that exuberance and don't do any damage (how were the fuller shots btw?)


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 30, 2019)

Or rather I didnâ€™t play today.  Course closed due to frozen greens. ðŸ˜¥


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2019)

It made me chuckle thinking of the few that cannot get out


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2019)

Canary Kid said:



			Or rather I didnâ€™t play today.  Course closed due to frozen greens. ðŸ˜¥
		
Click to expand...

 Same here although it's more the snow than the frozen greens...
No golf today, tomorrow or Friday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Same here although it's more the snow than the frozen greens...
No golf today, tomorrow or Friday
		
Click to expand...

Already written off the weekend golf (certainly Saturday) after the snow dump tomorrow night/early Friday. I am hoping something good may happen more in hope than expectation to get even 9 open on temps for Sunday. Can't see it but I'm a golfer so you have to hope don't you?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 30, 2019)

All courses closed here today but we are looking good for the weekend.  a freeze tonight then some sunshine for a few days just in time for weekend golf.  sweet.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 30, 2019)

Frozen everywhere till about 12.30 when it thawed a bit, so pitching into temp greens wasa lottery but very enjoyable walk around with half a set. PP also carried but forgot to put putter in so putted with 5 iron , actually probably better than he normally does


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 30, 2019)

Played Valle Del Este today. Out in 16pts. One stupid mistake, compounded by 2 more stupid mistakes on the same hole. Back in 19pts, with 3x 3 putts. The 3 putts were brought on by chasing birdies, but I did bag 3 birdies too. All played in a strengthening wind. Driving was spot on, almost - a couple of doglegs into the wind saw me drive through the doglegs into the rough beyond.

Finished with a birdie putt on 18 from about 10ft, and won by 1 point.


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Played Valle Del Este today. Out in 16pts.* One stupid mistake, compounded by 2 more stupid mistakes on the same hole.* Back in 19pts, with 3x 3 putts. The 3 putts were brought on by chasing birdies, but I did bag 3 birdies too. All played in a strengthening wind. Driving was spot on, almost - a couple of doglegs into the wind saw me drive through the doglegs into the rough beyond.

Finished with a birdie putt on 18 from about 10ft, and won by 1 point.
		
Click to expand...

Which hole cost you, Brian?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 31, 2019)

Slime said:



			Which hole cost you, Brian?
		
Click to expand...

The 3rd hole, stroke index 1, and on a shot. I usually hit 3 wood with a bit of a draw around the dogleg. It was into a stiff breeze so I decided on driver, but nailed it dead straight toward the lake. It rolled beyond the red line but was hanging on by a few strands of grass on the edge of the water. Ball well below my feet but an easy 7 iron to the green. Thinned into the water. Dropped a second ball on the fairway side of the red line, and promptly hooked it into the apartments.

A drawn 3 wood would have left me a 6 or 7 iron - first mistake. Second mistake was not taking my medicine, and the 3rd one was hooking OOB.

I've finished 1st, 1st, 2nd, 1st in the last 4 weeks but haven't broke through 36pts. Stuck on 5.7


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Played Moor Park, yesterday shouldn't have been open.

Were scheduled to play a Comp at the Grove.
Tuesday night they said it wouldn't be cancelled and they moved the tee times back 90 mins.
We questioned this with the forecast but were assured they would hold it.

Two hours on the M25, just pulling in to the Grove and they call to cancel


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2019)

Am bogged off coz I didn't play, don't get me wrong, we didn't get out coz it was freezing fog at the course and glorious sunshine when I left home. It was the right decision due to safety that we didn't play. But what proper bogged me off was, We hung around for an hour coz we were told it would lift. Stood outside the club shop which you walk past from our 9 th to the 10th. I mentioned to three pals who were walking by the course was closed and on they went to the 10th. Now there was no one about to stop them playing due to it being unsafe, So what's the differance between the front nine and back nine. There's no signs up saying course closed, nowt on the website saying course closed so folk are still turning up to play.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 31, 2019)

9 holes of either excellence or utter ****
hooked 9i tee shot followed by amazing 60Â° chip to a frozen green
310 yard (frozen fairway) drive followed by a topped 6i
Solid 9i approach bounced as though it was concrete over the green followed by a great 9i bump n run
Short game and putting was solid...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2019)

snow has all cleared more or less in Inverness, snowed in Nairn last night and with the temp at the moment unless its 20deg tomorrow, no golf this weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			9 holes of either excellence or utter ****
hooked 9i tee shot followed by amazing 60Â° chip to a frozen green
310 yard (frozen fairway) drive followed by a topped 6i
Solid 9i approach bounced as though it was concrete over the green followed by a great 9i bump n run
Short game and putting was solid...
		
Click to expand...

Hard to be objective in frozen conditions like that but at least you got out. Not sure many will from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2019)

Got 18 holes in today.
Hands frozen, face frozen, fairways frozen, greens frozen ............................ but still had a laugh.
Three of us shot a +1 gross texas scramble which was better than we'd expected.
Oddly, I was pitching and chipping rather well!
Loads of very fresh air as it was blowing quite strongly ............................ and very coldly.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 31, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Went on what we thought would be a Winter jolly to Conwy  ( home course shut for 3rd day running ) and played in the The Golf Guide Winter series there and went and won it with 43 points .
Both my partner and I only dropped 3 shots each and dovetailed well in what at times was a 3 club wind . First visit for both of us and both loved it will definitely be back . Lot of bunkers GUR as they prepare for the Curtis Cup and had to play off mats but didn't detract from the enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it. 

PM me if you fancy coming back and can't find an open, always welcome as a guest


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

Definitely  no golf then;(

http://217.155.198.132/view/viewer_index.shtml


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 2, 2019)

Played 18 holes at Spyglass Hill on an indoor simulator, due to the snow outside. Great fun, and good to keep the swing going whilst staying warm.


----------



## Lump (Feb 2, 2019)

Played 18 holes today. Did not enjoy, thatâ€™s me done until it warms up slightly. No more frozen golf. Absolutely despise it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Went up to the club at lunchtime and the snow is at least 6-8 cm deep by the 18th so can't see it being open for a good few days yet. Nonchantly said to HID I'll hit the range and she said did I want to review that decision and showed me the feel like for tomorrow https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcpkqzuj9#?date=2019-02-03

Think it may be a duvet morning and pub lunch instead. No fun trying to hit balls if you can't feel feet or fingers


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 3, 2019)

Another match play defeat in our local inter club league looked on the cards when I was three down with four to play but managed to scrape a half in the end. Team won 3.5 to 2.5 so that half point did make a difference. One moan though was that the greenkeepers went out before dawn and deemed the greens frozen due to overnight frost and temp greens were in play all day. By 11am it was 6 degrees, all the frost had gone and the greens were soft but we were still on temps.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2019)

Courses all closed round here so three of us went to Top Golf. Didn't worry about the score much, just wanted to hit a few balls really. Hit the driver really well, hybrid was ok, shanked a couple of irons like I always do off driving range mats, but managed some decent ones by the end.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Played in monthly medal today and conditions were a joke course shouldn't have been open it was frozen solid and totally unplayable yet  instead it was played as a qualifier.. 

Played with a young  lad off 6 and another fella off 12. The young lad hit the ball nicely and shot a nett 87, the fella off 12 a nett 86 and I barely scrapped a nett 80! Yet I actually hit the ball really well and never missed a fairway. Summed up  on our 5th hit a really good tee shot had about 160 to go, I hit an 8 iron to land it short and run it up as ground was so hard, hit it well it landed a good 15yards short, bounced about that same height in the air and bounded on and on until it went OOB 25 yards through the back of the green.. The game continued in this fashion all way round. 

Our index 1 hole the 13th a long tough par 4, played again a really good drive as did the young fella, he was playing his approach first from about 180, he played a shot that landed about 30yards short but again it bounced big and bounded on 20yards through the green OOB. 

Then we had the 14th no choice but to fly it all the way as its a par 3 directly over water all the way, even hitting a SW landing it front edge 40feet short all 3 of us bounced up and a good 20yards through again but the return has to be pitched up back over a bank so not a chance of holding it either. With 3 well played tee shots the best score on the hole ended up being a 5!

We couldn't fly at greens, we couldn't land the ball short there was simply no way of getting a ball to stay in the green even chip and runs would fly on through.. 

One fella off 9 who plays in our B team shot a 108 nett 99! When we got back in all the guy in shop could say we'll why not play a qualifier it's same for everyone. 

So 0.1 back it is then...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played in monthly medal today and conditions were a joke course shouldn't have been open it was frozen solid and totally unplayable yet  instead it was played as a qualifier.. 

Played with a young  lad off 6 and another fella off 12. The young lad hit the ball nicely and shot a nett 87, the fella off 12 a nett 86 and I barely scrapped a nett 80! Yet I actually hit the ball really well and never missed a fairway. Summed up  on our 5th hit a really good tee shot had about 160 to go, I hit an 8 iron to land it short and run it up as ground was so hard, hit it well it landed a good 15yards short, bounced about that same height in the air and bounded on and on until it went OOB 25 yards through the back of the green.. The game continued in this fashion all way round. 

Our index 1 hole the 13th a long tough par 4, played again a really good drive as did the young fella, he was playing his approach first from about 180, he played a shot that landed about 30yards short but again it bounced big and bounded on 20yards through the green OOB. 

Then we had the 14th no choice but to fly it all the way as its a par 3 directly over water all the way, even hitting a SW landing it front edge 40feet short all 3 of us bounced up and a good 20yards through again but the return has to be pitched up back over a bank so not a chance of holding it either. With 3 well played tee shots the best score on the hole ended up being a 5!

We couldn't fly at greens, we couldn't land the ball short there was simply no way of getting a ball to stay in the green even chip and runs would fly on through.. 

One fella off 9 who plays in our B team shot a 108 nett 99! When we got back in all the guy in shop could say we'll why not play a qualifier it's same for everyone. 

So 0.1 back it is then...
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a right laugh!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds like a right laugh! 

Click to expand...

After the first 5 holes. We literally did just laugh when it happened there was no point getting anymore wound up over it.

Best one was when one of the guys topped their approach shot on 12th hole it was bad but bounded about 140 yards along the  fairway and finished 10 feet from the hole on the front fringe where he  then 4 putted from...


----------



## Crow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played in monthly medal today and conditions were a joke course shouldn't have been open it was frozen solid and totally unplayable yet  instead it was played as a qualifier..

Played with a young  lad off 6 and another fella off 12. The young lad hit the ball nicely and shot a nett 87, the fella off 12 a nett 86 and I barely scrapped a nett 80! Yet I actually hit the ball really well and never missed a fairway. Summed up  on our 5th hit a really good tee shot had about 160 to go, I hit an 8 iron to land it short and run it up as ground was so hard, hit it well it landed a good 15yards short, bounced about that same height in the air and bounded on and on until it went OOB 25 yards through the back of the green.. The game continued in this fashion all way round.

Our index 1 hole the 13th a long tough par 4, played again a really good drive as did the young fella, he was playing his approach first from about 180, he played a shot that landed about 30yards short but again it bounced big and bounded on 20yards through the green OOB.

Then we had the 14th no choice but to fly it all the way as its a par 3 directly over water all the way, even hitting a SW landing it front edge 40feet short all 3 of us bounced up and a good 20yards through again but the return has to be pitched up back over a bank so not a chance of holding it either. With 3 well played tee shots the best score on the hole ended up being a 5!

We couldn't fly at greens, we couldn't land the ball short there was simply no way of getting a ball to stay in the green even chip and runs would fly on through..

One fella off 9 who plays in our B team shot a 108 nett 99! When we got back in all the guy in shop could say we'll why not play a qualifier it's same for everyone.

So 0.1 back it is then...
		
Click to expand...

If it was that bad and nobody scored anything then hopefully it'll be reductions only.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Crow said:



			If it was that bad and nobody scored anything then hopefully it'll be reductions only.
		
Click to expand...

Waiting to see the scores tomorrow hoping that's exactly what it is, all depends on the later starters I guess as anyone that went out about 1030-11am by time they got to back 9 I'm assuming would be more playable. But when I let the club there had been roughly a dozen NRs and so many scores in the nett 80s and 90s..


----------



## sam85 (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Waiting to see the scores tomorrow hoping that's exactly what it is, all depends on the later starters I guess as anyone that went out about 1030-11am by time they got to back 9 I'm assuming would be more playable. But when I let the club there had been roughly a dozen NRs and so many scores in the nett 80s and 90s..
		
Click to expand...

Don't take this the wrong way but I never understand when people say "course should never of been open". I mean I'm sure your right but, couldn't you of realised that yourself and just not bothered to play.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 4, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Don't take this the wrong way but I never understand when people say "course should never of been open". I mean I'm sure your right but, couldn't you of realised that yourself and just not bothered to play.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking same thing.

Gentlemen's agreement between pp's and back in the warm for a nice breakfast ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Don't take this the wrong way but I never understand when people say "course should never of been open". I mean I'm sure your right but, couldn't you of realised that yourself and just not bothered to play.
		
Click to expand...

You're right I could make that decision myself but the other 2 wanted to play and once we were out not much point coming in. People also say these things as funny enough that's their opinion should we not have one.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 4, 2019)

100 eggs shelled down the range. First hit in over 3 weeks.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 4, 2019)

Breakfast in the Dormy House then a few hours at the range today


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

was  going to go for a game this morning as the snow had gone yesterday and the temp was right up last night.

looked at the webcam, practice green is almost under water as it rained all night with the ground still slightly frozen


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2019)

Yep.
Closed all weekend due to snow, now closed due to flooding....


----------



## sam85 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You're right I could make that decision myself but the other 2 wanted to play and once we were out not much point coming in. People also say these things as funny enough that's their opinion should we not have one.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite sure where you got from my post that I'd suggested you shouldn't have an opinion. In fact it was quite the opposite. Rather than blaming your course for not closing, perhaps you could of thought for yourself and decided not to play.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Don't take this the wrong way but I never understand when people say "course should never of been open". I mean I'm sure your right but, couldn't you of realised that yourself and just not bothered to play.
		
Click to expand...




sam85 said:



			Not quite sure where you got from my post that I'd suggested you shouldn't have an opinion. In fact it was quite the opposite. Rather than blaming your course for not closing, perhaps you could of thought for yourself and decided not to play.
		
Click to expand...

Well we always want to play don't we? I think to a certain extent you don't know how bad or frozen the greens will be until you're out there hitting at them. And if the course is open you'd assume they're alright wouldn't you? I would assume someone from the club had been out and deemed them playable in that case.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well we always want to play don't we? I think to a certain extent you don't how bad or frozen the greens will be until you're out there hitting at them. And if the course is open you'd assume they're alright wouldn't you? I would assume someone from the club had been out and deemed them playable in that case.
		
Click to expand...

I think as you say we've all been out on a course when we know deep down it shouldn't be open. I take your point though and my take is, take advice from the head greenkeeper who should be on the course every day and so will know first hand if it's playable or not. It's not quite so clear cut (although probably should be) with muni courses where they seem to want to stay open at all costs. I played Blue Mountain near me with the local pub golf society between Christmas and new year and the water on the fairways was almost up to the shoes. It was muddy, with nowhere to take standing water relief and was a mess. No way it should have been open (long before any discussions about building on there) but it was a local golf cash cow and Crown Golf kept milking it without too much regard to the playing pleasure of the paying visitors


----------



## shortgame (Feb 4, 2019)

Soimd


Wolf said:



			Played in monthly medal today and conditions were a joke course shouldn't have been open it was frozen solid and totally unplayable yet  instead it was played as a qualifier..

Played with a young  lad off 6 and another fella off 12. The young lad hit the ball nicely and shot a nett 87, the fella off 12 a nett 86 and I barely scrapped a nett 80! Yet I actually hit the ball really well and never missed a fairway. Summed up  on our 5th hit a really good tee shot had about 160 to go, I hit an 8 iron to land it short and run it up as ground was so hard, hit it well it landed a good 15yards short, bounced about that same height in the air and bounded on and on until it went OOB 25 yards through the back of the green.. The game continued in this fashion all way round.

Our index 1 hole the 13th a long tough par 4, played again a really good drive as did the young fella, he was playing his approach first from about 180, he played a shot that landed about 30yards short but again it bounced big and bounded on 20yards through the green OOB.

Then we had the 14th no choice but to fly it all the way as its a par 3 directly over water all the way, even hitting a SW landing it front edge 40feet short all 3 of us bounced up and a good 20yards through again but the return has to be pitched up back over a bank so not a chance of holding it either. With 3 well played tee shots the best score on the hole ended up being a 5!

We couldn't fly at greens, we couldn't land the ball short there was simply no way of getting a ball to stay in the green even chip and runs would fly on through..

One fella off 9 who plays in our B team shot a 108 nett 99! When we got back in all the guy in shop could say we'll why not play a qualifier it's same for everyone.

So 0.1 back it is then...
		
Click to expand...

Madness.  If they insist on the course being open at least run some kind of 'fun' comp.

Will be interested to hear if CSS is RO


----------



## sam85 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well we always want to play don't we? I think to a certain extent you don't how bad or frozen the greens will be until you're out there hitting at them. And if the course is open you'd assume they're alright wouldn't you? I would assume someone from the club had been out and deemed them playable in that case.
		
Click to expand...

Of course we always want to play, I've played many times on greens that were frozen solid.  However I was well aware of what conditions were like and I took the decision to play anyway.  I certainly didn't complain after that the course should never be open.

I don't really buy that you don't know how bad the greens are until you're out there.  Common sense would dictate that there'd be a high chance of them being frozen and I'd assume most clubs have a practice green where it would soon become obvious.

My point really was that clubs can't win here.  Close the course and you'll have members complaining that it should of been open.  Open it and you'll have members moaning it's closed, when the reality is no-one forced them to play.

One thing I will accept is the decision to play a qualifier in such conditions does seem daft, although presumably if conditions are that bad then CSS should take care of this.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Not quite sure where you got from my post that I'd suggested you shouldn't have an opinion. In fact it was quite the opposite. Rather than blaming your course for not closing, perhaps you could of thought for yourself and decided not to play.
		
Click to expand...

As I said the others wanted to play the game should I have just not bothered  I'd have  got a reprimand for not playing without giving the required notice to pull out, so I play the comp act as a marker and do the decent thing by not letting my PP down. 

Still doesn't mean I have to agree with it just because the club deemed it to be the right decision, my decision was made on I don't wish to miss out on future comps because of pulling out last minute so I got on with it and vented my frustrations afterward to the Pro and on here. Quite simple really it was my opinion and that of many others on the day. Nobody said you have to understand or agree with it.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			As I said the others wanted to play the game should I have just not bothered  I'd have  got a reprimand for not playing without giving the required notice to pull out, so I play the comp act as a marker and do the decent thing by not letting my PP down.

Still doesn't mean I have to agree with it just because the club deemed it to be the right decision, my decision was made on I don't wish to miss out on future comps because of pulling out last minute so I got on with it and vented my frustrations afterward to the Pro and on here. Quite simple really it was my opinion and that of many others on the day. *Nobody said you have to understand or agree with it*.
		
Click to expand...

Of course not, and likewise you don't have to agree with mine.  However by posting your opinions on a public forum surely I am allowed to challenge such opinions without you getting worked up.

Anyway we're going round in circles here I wasn't looking for an argument.  Count yourself lucky you got out to play at all, my course was closed all weekend


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Of course not, and likewise you don't have to agree with mine.  However by posting your opinions on a public forum surely I am allowed to challenge such opinions without you getting worked up.

Anyway we're going round in circles here I wasn't looking for an argument.  Count yourself lucky you got out to play at all, my course was closed all weekend 

Click to expand...

That's why I posted it, I merely responded to you saying don't see why people say such things.. That could be said for nay opinion on any forum I guess. 

As much as it was a frustrating day and I do think perhaps in hindsight with it being open they should have changed comp to an NQ or RO, I can't be unhappy with how I hit the ball.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's why I posted it, *I merely responded to you saying don't see why people say such things*.. That could be said for nay opinion on any forum I guess.

As much as it was a frustrating day and I do think perhaps in hindsight with it being open they should have changed comp to an NQ or RO, I can't be unhappy with how I hit the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I could of worded it better.  What I really meant is ultimately people should take responsibility for their own actions, greenkeepers obviously made a decision to keep the course open, its then up to you to decide if you want to play in such conditions.  It's not like anyone forced you to play.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Perhaps I could of worded it better.  What I really meant is ultimately people should take responsibility for their own actions, greenkeepers obviously made a decision to keep the course open, its then up to you to decide if you want to play in such conditions.  It's not like anyone forced you to play.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed totally but choice was play or pull out without enough notice which is probably what added to the frustration as it was a no win situation but never mind


----------



## sam85 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Agreed totally but choice was play or pull out without enough notice which is probably what added to the frustration as it was a no win situation but never mind
		
Click to expand...

You'd hope if you had pulled out that your club would use some common sense and waive any potential punishments.  Then again common sense and golf rarely go hand in hand unfortunately.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played in monthly medal today and conditions were a joke course shouldn't have been open it was frozen solid and totally unplayable yet  instead it was played as a qualifier..

Played with a young  lad off 6 and another fella off 12. The young lad hit the ball nicely and shot a nett 87, the fella off 12 a nett 86 and I barely scrapped a nett 80! Yet I actually hit the ball really well and never missed a fairway. Summed up  on our 5th hit a really good tee shot had about 160 to go, I hit an 8 iron to land it short and run it up as ground was so hard, hit it well it landed a good 15yards short, bounced about that same height in the air and bounded on and on until it went OOB 25 yards through the back of the green.. The game continued in this fashion all way round.

Our index 1 hole the 13th a long tough par 4, played again a really good drive as did the young fella, he was playing his approach first from about 180, he played a shot that landed about 30yards short but again it bounced big and bounded on 20yards through the green OOB.

Then we had the 14th no choice but to fly it all the way as its a par 3 directly over water all the way, even hitting a SW landing it front edge 40feet short all 3 of us bounced up and a good 20yards through again but the return has to be pitched up back over a bank so not a chance of holding it either. With 3 well played tee shots the best score on the hole ended up being a 5!

We couldn't fly at greens, we couldn't land the ball short there was simply no way of getting a ball to stay in the green even chip and runs would fly on through..

One fella off 9 who plays in our B team shot a 108 nett 99! When we got back in all the guy in shop could say we'll why not play a qualifier it's same for everyone.

So 0.1 back it is then...
		
Click to expand...

look at it this way its only 0.1 and you got to play, unlike most of the rest of the UK


----------



## BrianM (Feb 4, 2019)

Played Fortrose yesterday, was winter greens as well.
Was basically just a hit and I was implementing a grip change after my lesson last week, played ok.
Another lesson on Wednesday, so need to keep up the practice.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Played Fortrose yesterday, was winter greens as well.
Was basically just a hit and I was implementing a grip change after my lesson last week, played ok.
Another lesson on Wednesday, so need to keep up the practice.
		
Click to expand...

must have been the only place open i'd imagine, very icy both Nairn Courses and Royal Torvean was shut still.

not looking like much golf for me again this week


----------



## BrianM (Feb 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			must have been the only place open i'd imagine, very icy both Nairn Courses and Royal Torvean was shut still.

not looking like much golf for me again this week

Click to expand...

To be honest, it was fine for a hit, never took the putter out once due to winter greens.
Weather not looking the best this week.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

BrianM said:



			To be honest, it was fine for a hit, never took the putter out once due to winter greens.
Weather not looking the best this week.
		
Click to expand...

yes, fortrose is short at the best of times, but at least you got a game Brian... might have to break the habit of a lifetime and go to the range


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 4, 2019)

Played 18 with 2 mates today. 6 temp greens, and quite a few more water hazards than usual! But overall went rather well. Swing is really grooving in, took nothing longer than a 4i with me to force my hand on the tee and it worked really nicely. First time in ages finishing with the same ball I started too, which is always a bonus!

Best part, got round in almost exactly 3 hours. Yes it was a shortened course, but it was most definitely a nice way to start the year's golf!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2019)

Course shut still but had to scratch the golfing itch and head to the range. Actually hit it better than I hoped. Just need to get back out there. I did notice though it was still light until nearly 5.30 today and so in a few weeks time I'll be able to get up to the club and get an hours worth of practice in. Putting and short game need some attention. Summer is coming


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Played 18 with 2 mates today. 6 temp greens, and quite a few more water hazards than usual! But overall went rather well. Swing is really grooving in, took nothing longer than a 4i with me to force my hand on the tee and it worked really nicely. First time in ages finishing with the same ball I started too, which is always a bonus!

*Best part, got round in almost exactly 3 hours. *Yes it was a shortened course, but it was most definitely a nice way to start the year's golf!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ................................... the best part?


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			Seriously ................................... the best part?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, maybe not the best!


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Ok, maybe not the best!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2019)

nice round with the boys today, played quite well and hit it nice, only one bad shot off the tee, on 12th where i hit a massive slinging hook which resulted in my ball getting stuck up the top of a gorse bush, picked up (or should that be down) We won the team money my eagle on the last helped us just pip it.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 6, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			nice round with the boys today, played quite well and hit it nice, only one bad shot off the tee, on 12th where i hit a massive slinging hook which resulted in my ball getting stuck up the top of a gorse bush, picked up (or should that be down) We won the team money my eagle on the last helped us just pip it.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Patrick, some change in the weather ðŸ˜³


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2019)

Had a time booked today but the course had been shut since Friday and with the amount of rain we had last night thought there was no chance of it being open.

Normally I leave home by 7 to tee off 7.45.
Just happened to check the website at 6.55 to see it had just been opened.
Cue mad panic, texting CVG, getting ready and getting out.
CVG declined and Fragger was busy so a solo game, first time in nearly 2 weeks..
Not a bad round, fairly solid
34 points with no birdies so plenty of pars.
Wet but playable is the description of use.
Just good to get out again.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Had a time booked today but the course had been shut since Friday and with the amount of rain we had last night thought there was no chance of it being open.

Normally I leave home by 7 to tee off 7.45.
Just happened to check the website at 6.55 to see it had just been opened.
Cue mad panic, texting CVG, getting ready and getting out.
CVG declined and Fragger was busy so a solo game, first time in nearly 2 weeks..
Not a bad round, fairly solid
34 points with no birdies so plenty of pars.
Wet but playable is the description of use.
Just good to get out again.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate. Any news on new bats


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Had a time booked today but the course had been shut since Friday and with the amount of rain we had last night thought there was no chance of it being open.

Normally I leave home by 7 to tee off 7.45.
Just happened to check the website at 6.55 to see it had just been opened.
Cue mad panic, texting CVG, getting ready and getting out.
CVG declined and Fragger was busy so a solo game, first time in nearly 2 weeks..
Not a bad round, fairly solid
34 points with no birdies so plenty of pars.
Wet but playable is the description of use.
Just good to get out again.
		
Click to expand...

So solid when you aren't being dragged down. We're back open but I won't get there until Saturday and can see it being very wet in places although the gales on Friday may help dry it a bit. Perhaps I'm an old fashioned optimist


----------



## DRW (Feb 6, 2019)

Travelled down to Royal Porthcawl on their winter Â£75 deal, golf & bacon rolls. Pro shop friendly. Clubhouse hmm definitely different, Bacon roll start was grand.

Great looking 1st tee shot, bunkers in great places. Really enjoyed the shape of the holes, quite a few shaped holes of varying length.

Felt the course was a shot to the green complexes as they were pretty challenging to hit, shapes and slopes. Off the tee it was wide and not much trouble to make me think.

In fairly still conditions, shot 8 over, finished on a double  No lost balls and three balls found(including 2 pinnacles, wonder if they were LQs  )


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 6, 2019)

Course closed on Thursday & reopened on Tuesday. First time out for a week. 

9Course a bit short due to tees being forward but managed 40 points (83, nett 65)  - including a  blob 7 on the 17th. Well pleased as that is now two 40 pointers on the trot. Just now a question of whether I can carry that form into the qualifying comp at the weekend ...


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 6, 2019)

Wahoo back on main greens and shot a level par round and as a team had 43 points in the Fiddle to take top spot


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 6, 2019)

Had a society at my place !
I sat in the bar and watched them and would honestly say some had never played before.
Or just looked like that after a lay off over cold weather.

Went on back nine on my own played 18 in three over in 2.50 mins it was great at that pace
Course is coming on already.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Well done mate. Any news on new bats
		
Click to expand...

Hoping for a call tomorrow Chris...got a nice little gap in the afternoon


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2019)

DRW said:



			Travelled down to Royal Porthcawl on their winter Â£75 deal, golf & bacon rolls. Pro shop friendly. Clubhouse hmm definitely different, Bacon roll start was grand.

Great looking 1st tee shot, bunkers in great places. Really enjoyed the shape of the holes, quite a few shaped holes of varying length.

Felt the course was a shot to the green complexes as they were pretty challenging to hit, shapes and slopes. Off the tee it was wide and not much trouble to make me think.

In fairly still conditions, shot 8 over, finished on a double  No lost balls and three balls found(including 2 pinnacles, wonder if they were LQs  )
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ they would have been the ones I leant  @Captainron as he lost 15 the day we played it.

The clubhouse is not quite in the same league as Turnberry ðŸ¤£


----------



## Captainron (Feb 6, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ they would have been the ones I leant  @Captainron as he lost 15 the day we played it.

The clubhouse is not quite in the same league as Turnberry ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I doubt he went where my balls went. In fact the greens keepers have never been where those balls ended up


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I doubt he went where my balls went. In fact the greens keepers have never been where those balls ended up
		
Click to expand...

I guess Darren didnâ€™t bosh it 120 yards offline in the fields of South Wales so you could be right ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Had a society at my place !
I sat in the bar and watched them and would honestly say some had never played before.
Or just looked like that after a lay off over cold weather.

Went on back nine on my own *played 18 in three over in 2.50 mins* it was great at that pace
Course is coming on already.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that's just under ten seconds per hole ............................... respect.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2019)

Absolutely bloody woeful.

Went down Aldenham, a nearby course that I quite like, in my usual four ball. Just played so rubbish right from the word go - sad to report I scored over a hundred for the first time since June last year. My driving was really good but everything else was poor. Skulled the long irons across the floor, fatted the short irons, even hit about 3 god awful toe slices with wedges. Three putted four times. Last time I played here was summer as well, and the winter conditions just made it so different, there were lots of par 4s I couldn't reach in two which didn't help. Got quite a bit of hybrid practise in at least, I hit that well a couple of times. Overall shocking though. I am deeply upset.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 9, 2019)

Came 2nd in the 4BBB on C/B with 47 points


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

February stableford in near gale force winds. Far too tough for me and a measly 25 points although academic as I think I'm DQ'd for not signing into PSI before I went. Stupid mistake and summed the day up really. Putter was a horror show and just couldn't get anything working.


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

Was visiting my step daughter and her hubby in their quarters at RAF Odiham so decided do to pay a visit Tynley Park golf club with SIL. It was wet, windy amd cold but I was happy with 34 points despite some mediocre golf at times.
Highlight was 300 yard drive, wedge to 20 feet and holing the putt for a birdie.
Iâ€™ll certainly go back in the summer to give I than another go.
Iâ€™m the bar we were invited to join one of the members for a chat about the course etc and he offered to take us out again another day - turns out he was the club captain and his friendliness capped off the day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Was visiting my step daughter and her hubby in their quarters at RAF Odiham so decided do to pay a visit Tynley Park golf club with SIL. It was wet, windy amd cold but I was happy with 34 points despite some mediocre golf at times.
Highlight was 300 yard drive, wedge to 20 feet and holing the putt for a birdie.
Iâ€™ll certainly go back in the summer to give I than another go.
Iâ€™m the bar we were invited to join one of the members for a chat about the course etc and he offered to take us out again another day - turns out he was the club captain and his friendliness capped off the day
		
Click to expand...

We play them home and away in a club match every year. Great bunch of guys. Always feel it's a long old course, especially in the wet and the wind off the whites when we play but a great course. You wait until the summer when those greens are running quicker. They will give you nightmares. It's really improved in the last five or six years. Before every hole was lined with shin high left and right all the way to the green and behind and it made it a nightmare. They had so many medal NR's they had to persuade the owners to cut it down. I really like the place and we lost a couple of members to them a while back. Enjoy the return visit


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 9, 2019)

31 points.  Bookended blanks on 1 and 18.  

Drive on 18 plugged just off the fairway never to be found. 


Putted like a tit on really poor greens.  Snow and a storm recently left them a mess.


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We play them home and away in a club match every year. Great bunch of guys. Always feel it's a long old course, especially in the wet and the wind off the whites when we play but a great course. You wait until the summer when those greens are running quicker. They will give you nightmares. It's really improved in the last five or six years. Before every hole was lined with shin high left and right all the way to the green and behind and it made it a nightmare. They had so many medal NR's they had to persuade the owners to cut it down. I really like the place and we lost a couple of members to them a while back. Enjoy the return visit
		
Click to expand...

I thought the par 3 8th was a stunning hole- those big fir trees were magnificent.
We also sat and watched the red kites for a good 10 mins while we let the 4ball in front get well out of sight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			I thought the par 3 8th was a stunning hole- those big fir trees were magnificent.
We also sat and watched the red kites for a good 10 mins while we let the 4ball in front get well out of sight
		
Click to expand...

Looks brilliant in the summer and especially the autumn. When the trees are changing it looks a real picture


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2019)

First 4 ball better ball board comp of the year, waiting to see if 65 is still leading when the results are published...


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely bloody woeful.

Went down Aldenham, a nearby course that I quite like, in my usual four ball. Just played so rubbish right from the word go - sad to report I scored over a hundred for the first time since June last year. My driving was really good but everything else was poor. Skulled the long irons across the floor, fatted the short irons, even hit about 3 god awful toe slices with wedges. Three putted four times. Last time I played here was summer as well, and the winter conditions just made it so different, there were lots of par 4s I couldn't reach in two which didn't help. Got quite a bit of hybrid practise in at least, I hit that well a couple of times. Overall shocking though. I am deeply upset.[/QUOTE

Yep I can understand why you would be especially playing like that, hang in there tho donâ€™t give up just yet
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 10, 2019)

Busting to get out as last game I had was two weeks ago, hard frosts, closure due to snow and thaw has put the mockers on playing. 

That's the longest layoff I've had outside of a holiday but we're out tomorrow and weather although not brilliant looks reasonable. Can't wait.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 10, 2019)

Chuffed to sodding bits.

1st game for 2 weeks due to last weeks closure, did my back in 2 mins before teeing off just getting my waterproofs out of my bag and felt it go 

Played 5 holes and I was in so much pain so I walked in...â€¦â€¦â€¦..gutted


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 10, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Chuffed to sodding bits.

1st game for 2 weeks due to last weeks closure, did my back in 2 mins before teeing off just getting my waterproofs out of my bag and felt it go 

Played 5 holes and I was in so much pain so I walked in...â€¦â€¦â€¦..gutted 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this mate. I bet carrying Dan and Cameron all the time hasnâ€™t helped. Donâ€™t rush it and hope you are back carrying those two soonðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 10, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Sorry to hear this mate. I bet carrying Dan and Cameron all the time hasnâ€™t helped. Donâ€™t rush it and hope you are back carrying those two soonðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

cheers Chris.

Hopefully just a small price to pay when I am carrying those two round all the time, if only they had a game like mine


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			First 4 ball better ball board comp of the year, waiting to see if 65 is still leading when the results are published... 

Click to expand...

And it isn't... yet; three way play off.  Shame today's stableford was as bad as yesterday was good.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 10, 2019)

I hit 200 balls on the practice area today then about 50/60 x 50 yard pitch shots.

Was pretty knackered by the end but was driven off as I needed a Tom Kite otherwise I'd have done some 75 and 100 yard shots too. 

Got a lesson on Tuesday morning so I'll hit some more balls after that too. Really was a stunning morning here, crisp and sunny hitting off of frozen turf to start before it started to thaw out.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 10, 2019)

Course closed first thing as there was some snow.  


We were booked for 11.30 but the log jam would push us back further. Arrived at 12 and the course was jammed even though it was freezing and pishing down. 

We have a winter layout where start on the 10th tee.  We skipped the crowds and played off the old 1st.  Got 8 soaking cold holes in before calling it a day.  Probably shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 10, 2019)

Played Fortrose today, was driving the ball lovely but irons were so so.
Implementing a slight grip change to stop slicing the ball, is working with the driver but not so much the irons.
Just doesnâ€™t feel right but I know Iâ€™ve got to persevere.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Played Bury with LB an Birchy. Cracking little course, will have to go back in the summer.

Started off with a birdie on a 140yd par 3 with a shot ðŸ˜†

Driver was useless, tops an slices ðŸ‘ŽðŸ» Rest of the game was pretty good. 39pts. Always nice to take the money. Cheers fellas ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2019)

Course was very wet today, it rained, blew and was cold and lost a friendly  4bbb

Not sure how, I played the 1st nine in one over gross and only dropped about 7 shots ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 10, 2019)

Played fairly solidly in winter comp for 38 points. 3 birdies, an eagle and burned the edge a few times. One loose tee shot and mediocre chipping the negatives.


----------



## DeanoMK (Feb 10, 2019)

Two weeks ago I shot 8 over par, 6 under my HCP.

Same course today and I shot 24 over. Golf is hard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Rained so stayed in bed. Wandered up for a lunchtime drink and to do some putting and as soon as I got on the putting green it tipped down again. Took it as a signed so stayed in to watch the footie and left in time to get home to a brilliant England and City performance


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 13, 2019)

Played Monday after a 2-week lay-off and couldnâ€™t hit a cowâ€™s backside with a banjo but my partner was on fire and we won the dosh.

So move onto today and Iâ€™d got my Mojo back and had the same partner in a 3-man team this time. 

I played great and although we only came 3rd we got our money back. But he played poorly.

Is there a more unpredictable game than golf?ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Impromptu game at bootle this avvy, 36pts, nowhere near the prize money in a 4ball.

Driver good, finally a hybrid I like! irons crap, chippin good, putter cold. One day itâ€™ll all come together..?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2019)

Usual 3 ball yesterday.
Snow, rain, frost, work all got in the way so, apart from a quick solo effort last week, it seemed like ages since playing.
Steady front 9 of +3, lost it a little on the back especially the last 3 holes.
Double, double, double, doesn't improve any card but I could feel the fatigue kicking in.
Driver misbehaved all the way round...got some work to do there.
Fragger's despatched


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Usual 3 ball yesterday.
Snow, rain, frost, work all got in the way so, apart from a quick solo effort last week, it seemed like ages since playing.
Steady front 9 of +3, lost it a little on the back especially the last 3 holes.
Double, double, double, doesn't improve any card but I could feel the fatigue kicking in.
Driver misbehaved all the way round...got some work to do there.
Fragger's despatched

Click to expand...

Dispatched with ease or did you need to get out of first gear. Were the three doubles just to keep him interested?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2019)

No I was knackered!!
Took him by 2..... Or 1 according to his dodgy maths....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			No I was knackered!!
Took him by 2..... Or 1 according to his dodgy maths....

Click to expand...

It actually went down to the last, if he blobbed it and I parred it, Iâ€™d have got him on countback. 

He blobbed it and I was unable to capitalise on his error 
33 points to 31 .  
Ill have him yet ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Feb 14, 2019)

Played today at Dummer (courtesy 2 ball due to a bad experience late last year,) it was like playing in the middle of summer. The fairways were in great condition and the greens perfect. Coupled with the lovely sunshine it was hard to believe it is only the middle of February.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 14, 2019)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Played today at Dummer (courtesy 2 ball due to a bad experience late last year,) it was like playing in the middle of summer. The fairways were in great condition and the greens perfect. Coupled with the lovely sunshine it was hard to believe it is only the middle of February.
		
Click to expand...

It was absolutely beautiful today. Glad I left the base layer at home, was plenty warm enough with just the 2 layers on. Played decent enough, 32 points. Arcot was in very good nick for the time of year, hopefully they will take the fairway protection off soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It actually went down to the last, if he blobbed it and I parred it, Iâ€™d have got him on countback.

He blobbed it and I was unable to capitalise on his error
33 points to 31 . 
Ill have him yet ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Got to admire the optimism. All you need to do now is put it into action. I'm sure you'll have your day and you need to be getting out regularly after what was a bit of an annus horriblis


----------



## Depreston (Feb 14, 2019)

Round at El Valle in murcia 

Erratic as ever half the holes superb the other 9 absolutely rank 

2 birdies and still didnâ€™t break my 17 handicap


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Round at El Valle in murcia

Erratic as ever half the holes superb the other 9 absolutely rank

2 birdies and still didnâ€™t break my 17 handicap
		
Click to expand...

What's El Valle like?


----------



## Depreston (Feb 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			What's El Valle like?
		
Click to expand...

Quality imo like some class holes on the back 9

Iâ€™ve played Altorreal Roda Mar Menor in the region so far and El Valle is my favourite by a long way


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 15, 2019)

~ Pros roll up for the front 9 and I played out of my skin.
par, par, double, par, par, bogey, par, par, par for a 3 over front 9 of 39 21 points (playing off 12)
The wobble on the 3rd was avoidable too, stupid 3 putt!
driver was iffy, irons, short game and putting top notch.
5 GIR 16 putts
50Â° wedge from 70-80 yards was sublime.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 15, 2019)

A lot of frost when we started at 9.30, first 5 holes on winter greens. It got warm pretty quickly and the proper greens were back in play by the 6th. Lovely morning, ended up with just a base layer and polo shirt, and the baseball cap made its first appearance of the year. Played well enough, 35 points. Good end to the week.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2019)

Stupid bloody game.
Waste of time getting out of bed


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Stupid bloody game.
Waste of time getting out of bed
		
Click to expand...

I take it I donâ€™t have to be a rocket scientist to guess who wonðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I take it I donâ€™t have to be a rocket scientist to guess who wonðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸
		
Click to expand...

15 holes of utter drivel then the last 3 in 1 under.
He'll say a win's a win but, as badly as I played , he only took it by 1.
And I had a putt on the last to win.
Still a stupid game...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			15 holes of utter drivel then the last 3 in 1 under.
He'll say a win's a win but, as badly as I played , he only took it by 1.
And I had a putt on the last to win.
Still a stupid game...
		
Click to expand...

Victory is sweet

Oh yes indeed ðŸ‘

Yadda yadda yadda ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			15 holes of utter drivel then the last 3 in 1 under.
He'll say a win's a win but, as badly as I played , he only took it by 1.
And I had a putt on the last to win.
Still a stupid game...
		
Click to expand...

You have to let him win every so often!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			You have to let him win every so often!
		
Click to expand...

Oi ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 15, 2019)

1st game since 1st week of last November. Only amassed 29 points but enjoyed the game. Lovely and warm so only required shirt sleeves which made it even better.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			You have to let him win every so often!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely....

It's still a stupid game


----------



## Lump (Feb 15, 2019)

76 gross. +5 out and level back. 
Keeping an eye on stats atm too. 
33 putts
10/18 greens hit 
2/13 fairways hit....ðŸ’©ðŸ˜µðŸ¤£


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2019)

Lump said:



			76 gross. +5 out and level back.
Keeping an eye on stats atm too.
33 putts
10/18 greens hit
2/13 fairways hit....ðŸ’©ðŸ˜µðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Fairways are for wimps


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Fairways are for wimps

Click to expand...

What are these â€œfairwaysâ€ you talk about?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 15, 2019)

First time at Beau Desert today. Course was in very good condition and it was a glorious day so what could go wrong? Well, a three putt blob on the first set the tone for the day and I only managed three pars. Fatting a lot of shots by dipping into them so need to sort that out pretty quickly.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2019)

Played today in glorious sunshine.
Played very average golf but I did have one hit with a demo driver my mate was using.
WOWSER!
It went like a bullet from a gun and stupidly straight. It also sounded gorgeous.
It was a Callaway Epic Flash.
It also looks beautiful and just felt so stupidly good, and the noise ............................ did I mention that?
However, it is Â£450!
Oh, but what a lovely golf club.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Played yesterday and today. Am driving the ball miles (all things are relative). The driver must know it is on notice, as I fancy a Cobra F9, or an Epic Flash.

82 yesterday, or 37 points, and 75 today, 44 points, as our swindle is stableford. Missed a short putt too. 

Tough school, as out of 36 people, there were 2 x 43, a 42, a 41, a couple of 40s, and then the rest.

Lovely to be out in the fresh air.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2019)

Played today. Weather was decent. That's the positives over with..

After last week's dross I still haven't discovered how to play. Four blobs in the first six holes was a cracking start. Birdie at the 5th in between all that though, bizarrely. Can't hit a bloody iron to save my life at the minute, which is unfortunate as that's the lion's share of what you have to do.

Final total 26 points. Got a another birdie at the 14th though with a chip in, and a cm away from a third birdie on the 15th. Bloody stupid game. Got more birdies than pars. ðŸ™„


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2019)

2 Man Texas Scramble today, 25% combined handicaps, 7 Drives each, including 2 Par 3â€™s.
Gross 69 for a nett 63, beautiful weather, good company, good fun.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nairn Dunbar Hogg stableford  today, 3/4 handicap 41 points with 6 birdies , two blobsðŸ˜¬

doubt , it will come anywhere ,as it's a comp over 2 days, and forecast for Sunday is a lot less windy.


----------



## Lump (Feb 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Nairn Dunbar Hogg stableford  today, 3/4 handicap 41 points with 6 birdies , two blobsðŸ˜¬

doubt , it will come anywhere ,as it's a comp over 2 days, and forecast for Sunday is a lot less windy.
		
Click to expand...

2 blobs and 41pts.... I take it the course is playing silly easy? 

74 gross today. 
34 putts (2x 3 stabs in there, also counting putts from fringe)
6/13 fairways 
10/18 greens


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Nairn Dunbar Hogg stableford  today, 3/4 handicap 41 points with 6 birdies , two blobs.
		
Click to expand...

So that'll be 41 points then.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 16, 2019)

Much better today. First time I've beaten my handicap all winter in todays 14 hole comp. 30 points and that was with missing six putts inside five feet.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 16, 2019)

32 points for me today. Really foggy, very tough conditions. Only positive was I have gone to putting right handed, went well, really good ball striking in the green.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2019)

34 points in the Saturday roll up. Didn't feel I played well or swung the club great but got it round. Nowhere near the money


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

Lump said:



			2 blobs and 41pts.... I take it the course is playing silly easy?

74 gross today.
34 putts (2x 3 stabs in there, also counting putts from fringe)
6/13 fairways
10/18 greens
		
Click to expand...

Sure is at least 500 yards shorter, that won't even be in the top 3 by tomorrow, my mate had 38 last week off 2 in really strong winds, was leading by 6 points, wasn't evening the front page after the sunday. Usually mix teens win with mix 40,s scores


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So that'll be 41 points then.
		
Click to expand...

I that's what it says dosnt it ?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I that's what it says dosnt it ?
		
Click to expand...

41 with two blobs = 41. Why mention two blobs? It doesn't change anything?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			41 with two blobs = 41. Why mention two blobs? It doesn't change anything?
		
Click to expand...

Never quite got that complaint. It shows that he played really well for 16 holes and actually left more points out there.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 16, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Never quite got that complaint. It shows that he played really well for 16 holes and actually left more points out there.
		
Click to expand...

Part of your Greenfee is you are allowed to have a little moan .


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Never quite got that complaint. It shows that he played really well for 16 holes and actually left more points out there.
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't. It says he played really well for 16 holes, and racked up a phone number on two holes. It is an 18 hole game. Medal score would not have been good. 

But it was stableford, so 41 points. That is it. It's like saying I shot 75 with 3 putts that stopped half an inch from the hole. So 75 then.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			41 with two blobs = 41. Why mention two blobs? It doesn't change anything?
		
Click to expand...

in your haste to get a dig it you obviously missed it was t tongue in cheek and no telephone numbers just a double on a couple of holes I didn't get a shot on, as it was 3/4 was playing off 3


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			in your haste to get a dig it you obviously missed it was t tongue in cheek and no telephone numbers just a double on a couple of holes I didn't get a shot on, as it was 3/4 was playing off 3
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't necessarily a dig at you. It was clearly good golf off 3/4, so well done, but it is a pet hate with the 'with two blobs' as this makes no difference to the score in yhis format, as 41 is 41.

Also, you may note that any English poster on here daring to mention a stableford score gets the Scottish mafia saying only the English play stableford, which is clearly rubbish.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			It wasn't necessarily a dig at you. It was clearly good golf off 3/4, so well done, but it is a pet hate with the 'with two blobs' as this makes no difference to the score in yhis format, as 41 is 41.

Also, you may note that any English poster on here daring to mention a stableford score gets the Scottish mafia saying only the English play stableford, which is clearly rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what that's got to do with me,  though I don't play stableford  in many if any comps tbh, only doing it now as ND run NQ comps though the winter.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2019)

Played today doing card number 3 for the spring league.  It's best 2 from 4 and I was the last of our group to do this card. 

This brought a different kind of pressure as there was certain holes that the lads needed me to make a score on. 

Started poorly with a double then strung a a few pars together along with another double and bogie.

Drove the par 4 7th to 5 feet and missed the eagle putt but it kick started the round. 

Played the rest in level par to improve our team score by 11 points. Target before going out was 10 so happy with that in the end.

Struck the ball well today. Driving was on a string. Short game rusty which was frustrating as I can usually rely on that.

Hey no, card 4 tomorrow.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Played today doing card number 3 for the spring league.  It's best 2 from 4 and I was the last of our group to do this card.

This brought a different kind of pressure as there was certain holes that the lads needed me to make a score on.

Started poorly with a double then strung a a few pars together along with another double and bogie.

Drove the par 4 7th to 5 feet and missed the eagle putt but it kick started the round.

Played the rest in level par to improve our team score by 11 points. Target before going out was 10 so happy with that in the end.

Struck the ball well today. Driving was on a string. Short game rusty which was frustrating as I can usually rely on that.

Hey no, card 4 tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Any blobs


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Any blobs

Click to expand...

No blanks as we call them.  Lol


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			41 with two blobs = 41. Why mention two blobs? It doesn't change anything?
		
Click to expand...

Why have a go at Ping every equipment thread?  It doesn't change anything!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2019)

18 holes today. 

It was a good walk.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			18 holes today.

It was a good walk.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2019)

Any blobs Don Corleone


----------



## shortgame (Feb 16, 2019)

Silly old game.

Not picked a club up for 3 weeks.

Was running late so only had time for a dozen pitches in the net as a warmup so expectations were low.

Best round in approx 10 years with 5 birdies (3 tap ins including one from 6 inches on a par 3).

'Bogey' comp, so finished at +5 (would have been -9 net in medal or 45 stableford points).

I must play less more often!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 16, 2019)

33 points & one blob ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
Cat 1 is history. Better to be a has been than a never was ðŸ˜±


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Why have a go at Ping every equipment thread?  It doesn't change anything!
		
Click to expand...

May be not. Any bits drop off today?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			May be not. Any bits drop off today?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't cold enough mate.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 16, 2019)

A round at Blundells Hill with Karl, BrexitBluewolf an LB. Driver ok, hybrid ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ» Irons good, wedges/chippin ðŸ‘ŽðŸ» not what it has been. Putting ok on tricky fast greens. 

We played that Russian stableford which Iâ€™m not a big fan of ðŸ¤£ so I just kept my own score of 37pts (with a blob) 

Blundells much better than I remember, playing very well considering the time of year. 

Cheers fellas ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 16, 2019)

Got beat by the old man for the second time in a row!!

Fortunately on Stableford only, if he gets my on strokes i'll be miffed!

Only 32 points, driver good, in fact all full shots were good, but anything in between was shocking!


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			41 with two blobs = 41. *Why mention two blobs?* It doesn't change anything?
		
Click to expand...

Because it paints a more accurate picture of how his golf went on that particular day?


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2019)

Played winter league knockout yesterday, and we won the first six holes. Game over really and held on to win on the 14th. Into the quarter finals.


----------



## Crow (Feb 17, 2019)

Played my first proper round of the year today, Winter League 4BBB, I played awful golf.

I reckon I've lost 10 to 30 yards depending on the club and putted terribly too, culminating in a three putt on the last to gift a 1 up win to the opposition. 
To be expected I suppose but still disappointing.

I'm playing vintage golf with some deranged chaps on Wednesday so a range visit will be in order tomorrow night to try and find something remotely resembling a swing.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 17, 2019)

Great to see Backwoodsman(Jerry) out here in Spain again. He joined us yesterday for a 4 man Texas. Although a little shaky early on he soon settled down. By the end of the round he was known as Jerry le putt, as he knocked in several very long putts for birdie. The final birdie, on the last, followed his chip to no more than 2 inches.

Everyone on the team contributed well. To the turn in 1 under gross, including a bogey on 9. The back 9 was excellent, 4 under, with 3 of the birdies coming in the last 4 holes. Gross 66 - 5.7, and a win by 1.6 shots.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 17, 2019)

37 points  having played the last 5 holes 2 under gross.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 17, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played my first proper round of the year today, Winter League 4BBB, I played awful golf.

I reckon I've lost 10 to 30 yards depending on the club and putted terribly too, culminating in a three putt on the last to gift a 1 up win to the opposition.
To be expected I suppose but still disappointing.

I'm playing vintage golf with some deranged chaps on Wednesday so a range visit will be in order tomorrow night to try and find something remotely resembling a swing.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see yo back with weapons in hand Nick. Just take it easy mateyðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2019)

Played Dummer golf course yesterday with the son in law and shot 87 with 3 7â€™s and 2 missed par putts from less than a foot ðŸ¤¬
Finished with 34 points so pretty happy with that.
No lost balls for 5 rounds.
Looking forward to my trip to â€œthe zooâ€ on Wednesday


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played Dummer golf course yesterday with the son in law and shot 87 with 3 7â€™s and 2 missed par putts from less than a foot ðŸ¤¬
Finished with 34 points so pretty happy with that.
No lost balls for 5 rounds.
Looking forward to my trip to â€œthe zooâ€ on Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Well done James. You will enjoy the Zoo and your hosts hospitality isnâ€™t bad either. Just be careful driving up the track.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 17, 2019)

20 points front 9, 8 points back nine. Silly game.
Highlight of the day the Forrest rave that was still going at 9:30 am with the untz untz just next to our first par five. I hit a really rhythmic approach shot there.

Even funnier. We finish the round about 12. Have a drink, talk through the round and my mate goes home. As already said, my back 9 was so poor I simply couldnâ€™t leave. I headed out on the course again. Approaching the first par 5 for the second time of the day and what can I hear? Oh yeah, the rave is still going strong, now at 2:30 pm. 

Kids these days etc etc. ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 17, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			20 points front 9, 8 points back nine. Silly game.
Highlight of the day the Forrest rave that was still going at 9:30 am with the untz untz just next to our first par five. I hit a really rhythmic approach shot there.

Even funnier. We finish the round about 12. Have a drink, talk through the round and my mate goes home. As already said, my back 9 was so poor I simply couldnâ€™t leave. I headed out on the course again. Approaching the first par 5 for the second time of the day and what can I hear? Oh yeah, the rave is still going strong, now at 2:30 pm.

Kids these days etc etc. ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Where did you play


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2019)

Am Am and we were 12 under after 9 but wheels fell off towards the end to finish on 86 . Shot level par with my ball


----------



## Lump (Feb 17, 2019)

74 again.
29 putts 
4/13 fairway
8/18 greens (4 being par3â€™s) 

Last three rounds have shown I donâ€™t need to hit fairways but I need to make sure I work a little more on my putter. 
Short game and putter are where my handicap is.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Where did you play
		
Click to expand...

Mill Hill Golf Club. You at the rave? ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 17, 2019)

18 on the Hotchkin with Cameron Dan and Joel in fine spring sunshine.

New bats got there 1st outing today and behaved really well. Very pleased with the investment.

I think @Captainron was even shocked at how high I was hitting it, back 9 I got lazy and tired so I left him To win the match on the 18th for us double digit chompers ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 17, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played my first proper round of the year today, Winter League 4BBB, I played awful golf.

I reckon I've lost 10 to 30 yards depending on the club and putted terribly too, culminating in a three putt on the last to gift a 1 up win to the opposition.
To be expected I suppose but still disappointing.

I'm playing vintage golf with some deranged chaps on Wednesday so a range visit will be in order tomorrow night to try and find something remotely resembling a swing.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news you are back playing Nick ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 17, 2019)

Card 4 of the spring league today.  2 guys had the cards in so me and my mate had a target set to improve the overall score by 17 points. 

We battled hard as we both started slowly but finally made the 17 point goal by the 15th hole. Just as well as it was only eagles on the last 3 holes that I could chip in with any points. Had a 25 footer for eagle but slipped by. 

Target met and our best week total so far.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 17, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Mill Hill Golf Club. You at the rave? ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I go to bed at 9.30


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			41 with two blobs = 41. Why mention two blobs? It doesn't change anything?
		
Click to expand...

It's extra information. We are here to discuss golf, why not embellish a bit? It's no different to saying you got 3 birdies or whatever. Mostly I think it shows how consistent you were. Earlier this year I got 30 points with 6 blobs on a round, which tells you I was wildly inconsistent that day. If I got 30 points with no blobs you'd know I was consistently mediocre rather than fluctuating between good holes and bad holes.

Unless you'd rather this thread was just a dispassionate list of golf scores with no embellishment whatsoever. 
"Played comp, scored 33."
"Played roll-up, scored net 70."
I think that would be a bit boring personally.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I go to bed at 9.30
		
Click to expand...

So do I sometimes, but not in the morning!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2019)

Very pleasant conditions today, nice being out there. Had a good look at the new bunker work on 2 holes, going to really improve them both.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

Pairs stableford (better ball). Played with my normal partner and it wasn't until I was teeing the ball up on the first that he chirped up that he hadn't played since between Christmas and the new year. After he topped it 20 yards on the 1st and then was out of contention on the 2nd I thought it was going to be a long day. He then woke up. We did ok but it all went a bit flat on the back nine and finished on 41 (21 out, 20 back) which was nowhere. Doubt it'll be top 10


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 17, 2019)

Lump said:



			74 again.
29 putts
4/13 fairway
8/18 greens (4 being par3â€™s)

Last three rounds have shown I donâ€™t need to hit fairways but I need to make sure I work a little more on my putter.
Short game and putter are where my handicap is.
		
Click to expand...

Feel your pain. Shot a 77 with 38 putts today, all my dropped shots on back 9 were with three putts. 

As discussed in other threads, the length of course certainly helps, but some early promising signs for new season and getting down from 11.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 17, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Very pleasant conditions today, nice being out there. Had a good look at the new bunker work on 2 holes, going to really improve them both.
		
Click to expand...

Which holes Gordon? The recent works on the 8th have made it a different hole almost.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 17, 2019)

First comp of the year yesterday and 0.1 off so a good start to the season. Totally unexpected as on Friday I played like a Muppet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			First comp of the year yesterday and 0.1 off so a good start to the season. Totally unexpected as on Friday I played like a Muppet.
		
Click to expand...

Well played. What's the exact now?


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well played. What's the exact now?
		
Click to expand...

4.0 is my exact. I need to flash up the computer to change my signature as I cannot seem to do it on my phone.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			4.0 is my exact. I need to flash up the computer to change my signature as I cannot seem to do it on my phone.
		
Click to expand...

Good man. What's the target for 2019? Three?

Decent start to the season. Where were you standing when you left the club. Have you got a chance of winning?


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			75 today, 44 points, as our swindle is stableford. Missed a short putt too.
		
Click to expand...

So 44 points then? 

(sorry, couldn't resist) ðŸ˜‚


----------



## DRW (Feb 17, 2019)

Bit of a day trip to Saunton on saturday to eventually play it this year, hope I managed to play it more in this year.

Teed off just before 9.20am, 18 holes on the east course then lunch and 18 holes at the west, all packed up and in the van by 5.30 and back on the road, amazingly free flowing on the course and road.

Played good on the East and shot just under handicap, afternoon driving great but my iron/putter game went to pot as pooped.

Great amount of glass in the clubhouse and brilliant view from the clubhouse


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good man. What's the target for 2019? Three?

Decent start to the season. Where were you standing when you left the club. Have you got a chance of winning?
		
Click to expand...

I came 6th in my division. A few really good scores due to no wind and soft conditions. Hopefully get back go 3 this year now that my health issues are a year behind me. I have also put the 1.5 stone back on that I lost, which has helped.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Which holes Gordon? The recent works on the 8th have made it a different hole almost.
		
Click to expand...

10th and 11th, 12th has also been done since you last came over. You'll need to pop over for another game ðŸ‘


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			So 44 points then?

(sorry, couldn't resist) ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I only put the gross down for our Scottish friends, who don't understand stableford.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I only put the gross down for our Scottish friends, who don't understand stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Was picking you up on the 'missed a short putt too' embellishment that you later castigated out Scottish friends for


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			10th and 11th, 12th has also been done since you last came over. You'll need to pop over for another game ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Would love to. Give me a shout in the summer if you are available.


----------



## DRW (Feb 18, 2019)

Cracking day off work and thanks to the people on here who recommended playing Cleeve Hill Golf Club. Thanks the course is so much fun.

A hilly course, fantastic views, good strong walk, wonderful setting and Â£32 for the 3 of us what isn't there to like about it.  well apart from 8 degrees with a bit of wind felt freezing , hid under the old falling down greenkeepers shed to get out of a rain shower near the 7th green, had our lunch whilst waiting. Perfect timing 

After the first 3 holes of not much to say, the course really gets going, so much space around, more than a few blind shots, four cracking par 3s and the view as you walk over the hill on 13 and see the green set in the old fort and Cheltenham(including the race course) over the back was worth the green fee alone. Son drove the mental 370ish par 4 17th, I drove the quarry hole to the right instead, managed to get a par.

Still buzzy, so much fun had.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 20, 2019)

First time swinging since early November
Went to the range and just worked down my irons from 7 down to 2 iron
Was surprisingly rhythmic and often very straight - with most clubs
Seems promising for my 1st round later in the week - preparing for 1st European Handicap Qualifiers in March - better practice the putting beforehand as well


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 20, 2019)

We had seven turn up so played an individual Stableford. Played a round where I had two 3-hole bursts of great scoring (one almost hole in one which came up two inches short and two other birdies also) but then made some really loose shots at other points in the round which cost me a very good score.

Still I took the dosh with 35 and was particularly happy with my driving -  the secondhand Callaway X2 Hot doing the bizzo very nicely indeed.


----------



## user104 (Feb 20, 2019)

Played at my local 9 hole pay and play.........played  holes 1 to 6 holes (1x3 5x4)  very well for me the next 3 holes i`d rather forget but i am striking the ball a bit better and keeping it straight (ish)
the sun shone and it was very nice indeed


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2019)

had a great day at The Zoo with Imurg and his regular PP Colin. unfortunately Fragger wasn't able to make it.
The course is great that requires plenty of course management on the doglegs.
I started off by well and was 1 under standing on the 6th tee then a few wayward tee shots meant i walked off the 9th 3 over.
the back 9 took 44 shots so a total of 84 and 41 points which i was more than happy with.
Imurg was a great host so thanks for the invite


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm losing it , I just can't believe i forgot to post this last Thursday 25 points in our 9 hole non counting stableford comp , came 2nd on a count back. Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			had a great day at The Zoo with Imurg and his regular PP Colin. unfortunately Fragger wasn't able to make it.
The course is great that requires plenty of course management on the doglegs.
I started off by well and was 1 under standing on the 6th tee then a few wayward tee shots meant i walked off the 9th 3 over.
the back 9 took 44 shots so a total of 84 and 41 points which i was more than happy with.
Imurg was a great host so thanks for the invite
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you James.
Just don't start so well next time eh?
Playing to handicap I was only 4 points down after 3 holes...


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2019)

I played at Bury St Edmunds today with 7 others who were also using vintage persimmon and blades.

A very enjoyable afternoon's golf aside from my play which was shocking, can't remember when I last slapped the ball around so badly.
5 out 14 back for 19 total, good job we were playing Stableford as I picked up on many holes.

Played one of my favourite sets of irons too, JB Halley Tournament and put in the matching 3 and 4 woods. 
Oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 20, 2019)

Played Valle Del Este today, badly. 10 over going out, 7 over handicap, and 2 over coming back, 1 under handicap. 3 putted at least 6 or 7 times. Just before I teed off I started sweating, or more like pouring. By the 7th I wasn't sure I'd make it to the turn let alone the full 18. Dizzy, struggling to focus and feeling very ill. Hit some great shots, especially a 3 wood 200yds into the wind to 10 feet on a long par 4, but just couldn't put a round together.

Straight off the course, into the car and home to bed. Couple of hours sleep but feel very flu-y.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Feb 21, 2019)

So played on Saturday in our Monthly medal which had been postponed a few weekends because of weather and shot 36pts which I was very happy with - only bummer being I blobbed the last out of nowhere, especially when I hit a decent 3 wood off the tee!  Even better as it was the first time since getting to 17 HCP that I have played in my handicap in competition;l have done it a few times off the yellows.

So to make it an even sweeter round, I end up finding out yesterday I have won the DIV 2 medal, finishing 3rd overall.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 21, 2019)

Played at Fortrose this morning, decent off the tee, irons were horrendous, wedge play excellent, struggling big time with this grip change but I know it will be for the best in the long run.
Real big bonus was my wedges, was knocking them to feet away from the pin, Iâ€™m not even sure what I was doing different but felt really confident with them in my hand.
Away back to work now for 19 days.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 21, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Played at Fortrose this morning, decent off the tee, irons were horrendous, wedge play excellent, struggling big time with this grip change but I know it will be for the best in the long run.
Real big bonus was my wedges, was knocking them to feet away from the pin, Iâ€™m not even sure what I was doing different but felt really confident with them in my hand.
Away back to work now for 19 days.
		
Click to expand...

What changes with the grip are you going through?


----------



## BrianM (Feb 21, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			What changes with the grip are you going through?
		
Click to expand...

Left hand round a bit more so I can see both knuckles, just doesnâ€™t feel natural, thinking of changing grips to something thinner as I have small hands.
When I hit them well I can see the difference.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2019)

Played today chelsfield lakes 

37 points

Winner was 41

Couple of 3 putts really cost me that and my one blob

However real positive with the driver.. such good connection and flight


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2019)

had a game around Nairn Dunbar, there was a 4 ball in front of us then the 2 ball who should have been in front of them turned up, but the 4 ball made them wait as they were late. one of our 4 ball said these boys are both slow and never let anyone through, so lets just go to the 3rd tee. 

3 hours for a 4 ball had a good game. good move to cut over, as when we were teeing off 16 the boys who would have been in front of us were just getting to the 13th tee and had not let the 2 ball though either.

hit the ball nicely, though was very disappointed with the Tity Driver, quite a few out the middle, but  no where near as long as my own driver.

Mizuno Demo Day for later to try  their new drivers


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Played today chelsfield lakes

37 points

Winner was 41

Couple of 3 putts really cost me that and my one blob

However real positive with the driver.. such good connection and flight
		
Click to expand...

how was the course as I was thinking of trying to get a last minute tee time there over the weekend


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			how was the course as I was thinking of trying to get a last minute tee time there over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

It was in decent condition, built on chalk so very good drainage


----------



## louise_a (Feb 21, 2019)

I haven't played for a week despite the lovely weather as I had other things to do this week, but I did play in our 12hole roll up. 

I have never had a hot putter before but wow, I couldn't miss, 9 single putts in 12 holes, one was a tap in and 2 or 3 others were inside 3 feet but 2 were over 20 feet and the others between 6 and 15. The result level par for the 12 holes and 31 points.
I wish I could bottle it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

9 holes followed by a lesson at Sharpley, lovely day and course in good nickðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 21, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm losing it , I just can't believe i forgot to post this last Thursday 25 points in our 9 hole non counting stableford comp , came 2nd on a count back. Looking forward to tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Like a Turkey looking forward to xmas  ,normal service [ crap ] resumed,
williamalex5 turned up today, 19 miserable points .


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2019)

Committed the cardinal sin of birdieing the first today....downhill all the way from there...
Well, for the next hole coz I blobbed it but after that everything went swimmingly well.
+2 for 20 points including that treble made for a fine front 9.
Got a little ragged on the way back but still managed a couple of birdies, including the 2's pot(again)..
+6 for 38 points - I'll take that, especially as we could barely see greens for the front 9 at times due to most.
Fragger was heftily put to the sword - standing on the 17th tee he'd just matched my front 9....
A good day out of the office


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 22, 2019)

Is that a beaming smile I see upon your boatðŸ‘


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 22, 2019)

Finished work at 12, hit the range, red hot day. Can of boddingtons. Chat with people I havenâ€™t seen since the season end. Then played 9 holes.
Ready for Saturday and Sunday golf.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Is that a beaming smile I see upon your boatðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

No no no no no......

Yes!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 22, 2019)

I had an eagle 2 net 1 at our 7th par 4 , drive and a 7 iron  , last one was 2 years ago my first and only hole in 1 , so far  .
The rest of my round was mediocre, but we won our game


----------



## Dando (Feb 22, 2019)

T


Imurg said:



			Committed the cardinal sin of birdieing the first today....downhill all the way from there...
Well, for the next hole coz I blobbed it but after that everything went swimmingly well.
+2 for 20 points including that treble made for a fine front 9.
Got a little ragged on the way back but still managed a couple of birdies, including the 2's pot(again)..
+6 for 38 points - I'll take that, especially as we could barely see greens for the front 9 at times due to most.
Fragger was heftily put to the sword - standing on the 17th tee he'd just matched my front 9....
A good day out of the office
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why I chose not to birdie the first!!!


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 22, 2019)

went out at lunchtime wearing a jumper and polo shirt. jumper was abandoned after a couple of holes as it was so warm - 15 degrees in mid-Feb, crazy weather, but very nice. Golf wasn't too bad either apart from a horrible run of 3 holes without scoring, ended up with 34 points.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 22, 2019)

First time at Wollaton Park on Tee Tours event, off the whites and 35 points off my own bat and a paltry 78 for the team. Lovely course in lovely weather and got close to the deer


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 23, 2019)

First (9-hole) round of the year today
Beautiful weather here - like a _nice _April day in Scotland - Lady outcast walked round with me and kept score
Golf-wise, 3 pars  3 bogeys, & 3 doubles; 4 three-putts - including putting across the green into the lake ! 
Typical day at the course (pars excepted)
Played the last with an 85-year old - put him to the sword at least


----------



## 6535 (Feb 23, 2019)

Was in termoil, to hit the practise ground or go and play. I was on the putting green for 4hrs the other day sorting it out so decided to play with our +1 young lad. 
1 eagle, 3 birdies, 12 pars 1 bogey, and a silly double for 2 under gross. Best shot of the day was my 3w from 233yd to par 5 arrow straight nice high flight landed 231 and stopped 3ft  Kaboom baby - period.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Played in a 4BBB today and it finally happened. After playing golf for over 30 years I finally witnessed a hole-in-one. Not me, but my playing partner, an 8 iron that flew straight into the hole without touching the sides.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 23, 2019)

Card 5 of spring league.  5 over.  No worse than a 5 on the card.   Does nicely.


----------



## IainP (Feb 23, 2019)

First qualifier of the year, back off the whites after all the fun winter stuff off the yellows and nearer - in the past I've struggled with the transition. Misty start burning off to a lovely sunny day and forecast wind never really picked up.
Was shanksville warming up which wasn't ideal, took 11 or so holes to stop worrying with an iron in hand but was actually pretty steady, 83 gross, 35 points.
Pretty pleased.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2019)

Two days of absolute drivel. Lost my swing completely after a decent purple patch. Try again tomorrow


----------



## DRW (Feb 23, 2019)

Cracking week off and magical weather for Feb, was like playing in spring. After playing both cracking saunton courses(looking forward to playing it more this year) and cleeve hill(enjoyed this hilly course a lot) finished the week off and played:-

Burnham & Berrow, cracking first few holes and nice end holes. Middle holes okayish. Best greens of the week. Iron Bryon swing that day, was playing like a machine, thanks to 4 three putts shot 6 over.

Naunton Downs Golf Club, nice 18 holes with some cracking holes iirc in particular 6,8,9. Friendly pro, and some nice views. Good condition, all round enjoyed playable course.

Painswick golf courses, well the course is truly bonkers but would not be revisit. Hilly course Some one off holes and great fun, but the walkers just made it dangerous, like the family having a picnic by the 12th green, walkers walking in front as we are hitting our tee shots, walkers on the greens or very close to, when completely blind shots from the tee(5th and 10th). A car driving past just as wife hit a shot on the 16th, how the ball didnt hit the car we still dont know. Did have a laugh with three young adults on the 3rd tee who had their music playing loud, and after the 3 of us nailed ours drives, they gave us a round of applause.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 24, 2019)

Final game for us in the local winter league today and a 5 -1 win would have virtually guaranteed us the league for the first time in many many years. Our opponents only needed any sort of win to take the title, while a draw would hand it to a team who play their final game next weekend. We ended up winning 3.5 - 2.5 so still have a good chance of taking the league as the only other team that can catch us must now win away 4.5 - 1.5 to equal us. I lost my game on 17 but my opponent, who was off 18, parred six of the first 10 holes and had the equivalent of 25 stableford points at that stage so it was tough to keep up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Last game of the Winter League today, we were playing for pride while our opponents had a chance of finishing 2nd, thick sea fret (fog) for the first 4 holes then it cleared in 20 minutes and remaining holes played in beautiful sunshine.
Really pleased with the Golf and we won 5-1, also had 42 points in Club 4BBB Comp.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 24, 2019)

Amazing wall to wall sunshine this morning.

I actually played golf today for the 1st time in ages, hit the ball well, couple of stupid course management shots that didnâ€™t help.

34 points and for me thatâ€™s a miracle ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2019)

Third day of my long weekend and third day of tripe. Every part of the game has fallen apart and confidence is on the floor, even my putting which I consider a strong point usually. I've cut down on the amount of tuition I was having but I think now may be the time to bite the bullet. At least today and yesterday we got to play in shirt sleeves


----------



## GG26 (Feb 24, 2019)

Took my son on to the course yesterday to play his first nine holes off of the menâ€™s tees with a view to putting in the card towards his handicap.  The expectation is a handicap of 50-54 as he struggles to hit it more than 120 yards and this will enable him to enter the club junior competitions.  Avoided getting any 10s on the card, which was the goal and this included holing a putt of 45 feet from off the green on the 500 yard par 5 8th for a 9 which was a cause for celebration.

Went out on my own today. Net par, and drove the ball well.  The lesson I had in December has certainly paid dividends and looking forward to the new season.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2019)

Beautiful afternoon of golf! Back to shorts and shirt sleeves, which for February is quite ridiculous. Friendly knock at Grim's Dyke with two mates. After not being able to hit an iron for the last few weeks, I just decided to focus on keeping my head still and let the rest of it take care of itself, and it actually worked - I hit irons better than I have done all winter. Great front nine of 21 points, following by a slightly less great back nine of 13 points, but a decent score of 34 overall. It's just typical of golf that once I hit my irons better, the driver goes wrong when that's been my most consistent club recently. But hey ho, just happy I played well today, and happy about the freakishly good weather.


----------



## Jay-Marie (Feb 25, 2019)

won my doubles semi final 2 up on the 18th


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2019)

Played really well yesterday - in absolutely glorious weather. Was hitting drives & fairway shots really well. Managed an 86 (net 67 for 38 points). But it could have been, oh, so, much better. Jerry Le Putt just didn't turn up (Brian, thanks for the nice comments in post #1734  - missed the post first time). Missed 4 or 5 absolute sitters which between them wouldn't add up to 10ft in total. (which only go to show they are not sitters ). But well pleased generally.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 25, 2019)

Played Friday/Saturday/Sunday

Friday at my place, had to carry (clowns) did 18. Knackered. 
Saturday at new club smashing day out! 
Sunday at another place that's cheap on a Sunday. Greens looked beautiful but they were very soft meaning that it was like putting on lego. The ball popped about like I've never seen before. Give us a great laugh. Stopped at 17th, next to car park. shattered. Found 6 balls though, gud 'uns an' al.

Played rubbish all three days but wasn't it great in all that sunshine ?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 25, 2019)

After being fogged off yesterday was good to get out today and even better to crack the shorts out too .  Shot 2 over .


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2019)

First round of the year in shirt sleeves and played well , long may it continue


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Two great days for Golf.
Course in good nick, few quick wins being seen from a new head greenskeeper only a couple of weeks in to the job.

Lost 2n1 Saturday but felt I was hitting the ball well.
Won 5n4 Sunday with a net 64, so very pleased with that.

Hopefully some encouraging signs come spring to get the h/cap down a bit.
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of us are hoping your handicap goes down more than a bit !!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 25, 2019)

Card 6 yesterday for the spring league.  Wasn't at my best but managed to get 37 points. 

Good weekends golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			After being fogged off yesterday was good to get out today and even better to crack the shorts out too .  Shot 2 over .
		
Click to expand...

A vision of you in shorts at breakfast time I didn't need but fantastic shooting nonetheless. Would have been level in trousers!!!! Where did you play


----------



## Yant (Feb 26, 2019)

Played Saturday and shot -3. Rather pleased with that. Left a few out there too.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A vision of you in shorts at breakfast time I didn't need but fantastic shooting nonetheless. Would have been level in trousers!!!! Where did you play
		
Click to expand...

Here my legs are a thing of beauty ðŸ˜ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£. All my best rounds have come wearing shorts thinking back or it could just be it was nice and warm .
Shifnal , Shropshire is my home course ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Here my legs are a thing of beauty ðŸ˜ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£. All my best rounds have come wearing shorts thinking back or it could just be it was nice and warm .
Shifnal , Shropshire is my home course ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Is there something in that then? Shorts all year round to get your best scores


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 26, 2019)

Most enjoyable foursomes match at Crowborough yesterday. Obviously the weather helped, but everything from the welcome to the course, pace of play and even some half decent golf - and the best sandwich lunch I've ever had!
Great to be out and swinging ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Yant (Feb 26, 2019)

Love Crowborough. Cracking course.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is there something in that then? Shorts all year round to get your best scores
		
Click to expand...

Yeah could be all bar one of my sub par rounds have been wearing shorts ðŸ˜â›³


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Yeah could be all bar one of my sub par rounds have been wearing shorts ðŸ˜â›³
		
Click to expand...

We have a guy who has worn shorts every round all year including the winter (and played regularly). Granted it was for a bet but in your case it could be the answer. Think of the royalties from the coaching manual and your own short sponsorship deal. This is the future


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a guy who has worn shorts every round all year including the winter (and played regularly). Granted it was for a bet but in your case it could be the answer. Think of the royalties from the coaching manual and your own short sponsorship deal. This is the future
		
Click to expand...

Our club captain wears shorts for every single round, without fail. Even several weeks ago when it must have been about 1 or 2 degrees. The man is insane. My limit is around 10 or 12 degrees.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 26, 2019)

Played in round 2 of the winter knockouts.  Played cracking tee & fairway shots, but couldn't putt for toffee. Had the oppo on the ropes with me 4 up & 5 to play. Had to hole a 6 footer on the last to take the match. And fortunately did.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 26, 2019)

Seniors match in what felt like mid-June and not late February. Glorious!

Lost our game but the team won the match overall. We both hit the ball nicely and putted well too but it was one of those games that turned on 4 bits of rather outrageous luck and sad to say we got none of them. 

Off now to get my violin and a nice big bunch of sour grapes.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

Managed my first round in just over 3 weeks thanks to working away preventing playing.  So played in the midweek stableford roll up. 

Had no expectations, warmed up was hitting my old soft cut I had as a junior with the driver lovely, used that all day hitting 13/14 fairways, hit my irons a little bit slappy and out of the toe on 90% iron shots but nothing that put me in to much trouble and recently started putting like I did as a junior with an Anser style putter and open stance (used to always try to mimic Crenshaw as a kid) felt so much more natural and distance control was lovely. 

Shot +1 front half with 1 Bogey and 8 pars, back half made 1 birdie and 2 bogeys for a gross 74, 2 over par and cheeky 42 points to win the money pot. 

What I learned today was find the game I had as a junior and stick with it. Its quite boring golf but it looked good on the card. Roll on my 5 day weekend.


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2019)

Yant said:



			Played Saturday and shot -3. Rather pleased with that. Left a few out there too.
		
Click to expand...

Great shooting is that gross scores ? what handicap do you play off ?


----------



## Yant (Feb 26, 2019)

DRW said:



			Great shooting is that gross scores ? what handicap do you play off ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes gross. Play off of 2.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is there something in that then? Shorts all year round to get your best scores
		
Click to expand...

Yeah could be all bar one of my sub par rounds have been wearing shorts ðŸ˜


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 26, 2019)

First time nipping out after work this year.  Glorious sunshine and the course to ourselves. 

Level par for 10 holes. 3putted the last green like a clown. Putted well overall.  Trying to get lined up then set myself more over the ball.  Feels good and confidence was up with it. Will keep doing it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2019)

Cracking day on the course, shorts and polo only for the first time this year, 75 gross for 66 nett, game coming together nicely for start of the season.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a guy who has worn shorts every round all year including the winter (and played regularly). Granted it was for a bet but in your case it could be the answer. Think of the royalties from the coaching manual and your own short sponsorship deal. This is the future
		
Click to expand...

Have spoken to UA and they are up for it ðŸ˜‰. Another day , shorts again and one under par 70 today ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ winner winner chicken dinner ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2019)

Had the day off with a mate, we played West Middlesex because it was somewhere we hadn't played before. Course was in good nick, but I don't think we loved it generally. It actually felt like the public pay and plays we're used to to be honest. Couple of decent holes but having to cross a main road to go from the 2nd to the 3rd was a weird one. And there was a primary school next to one of the tees, we happened to arrive at playtime I think as they were making a right racket!

Felt like I played well but only managed 32 points thanks to a couple of slip-ups. Struck the irons nicely again which is the main thing. Well actually, the main thing was the beautiful weather. Shorts and t-shirts, and sunglasses no less! February??? Can't be.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2019)

Frost on the ground at the Zoo when we started at 7...
Warmed up nicely but a couple of layers needed to start.
Very average front 9 of 13 points to trail CVG by 3 but, importantly, leading Fragger by 1. He got his 12 points from 5 holes....
On to the back 9 and a relatively steady 18 points saw me overhaul CVG on count acknowledge and leave Fragger trailing...
Greens are getting there but still a bit bobbly but still sunk a decent footage.
Let's do it all again Friday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Have spoken to UA and they are up for it ðŸ˜‰. Another day , shorts again and one under par 70 today ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ winner winner chicken dinner ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I'm telling you. It's the future. I'm on 10% of the global profits. Get the short deal and book deal sorted and then it's Sky golf and the worlds your lobster


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 27, 2019)

Played in a 4BBB comp at West Lancs today. Weather was glorious again but our 34 points was really poor as we didn't gel but overall was pleased with my own game. I was a bit surprised by the lack of grass on the fairways and the greens were sandy and patchy. The course looks as though it desperately needs rain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Frost on the ground at the Zoo when we started at 7...
Warmed up nicely but a couple of layers needed to start.
Very average front 9 of 13 points to trail CVG by 3 but, importantly, leading Fragger by 1. He got his 12 points from 5 holes....
On to the back 9 and a relatively steady 18 points saw me overhaul CVG on count acknowledge and leave Fragger trailing...
Greens are getting there but still a bit bobbly but still sunk a decent footage.
Let's do it all again Friday

Click to expand...

A roundabout way of saying different day, same result. Fragger dispatched again. What's the 2019 win/loss ratio


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 27, 2019)

Another 9 holes after work.  Greens has been cut but still bumpy. 

Nice to be out in the sunshine if a little cooler today. 

Had to make the most of it as the weather is going to turn again.  Hail showers predicted for Sunday.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 28, 2019)

Second (9-hole) round of the year in glorious Italian sunshine

3 over par for the 9 (unbelievable for me) - obviously my best scoring ever against the card - if I had had longer I would have gone round again

4 pars 4 bogeys and a birdie;  involving 2 chip-ins from the fringe, missing two 8-10 foot birdie putts, a Dustin Johnson tree scenario (no drop asked for) and a sh*nk!

Played the last like a real hacker as I was too busy rehearsing my maiden clubhouse speech in Italian

Have my 'interview' with the Pro on Friday so I can be allowed to play in Comps (as a new member) - If I'm asked to hit a few hopefully the magic wont have vanished completely


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

Went up after work with the intent of getting a quick nine in. Greens slit and being treated so all on temps. Aborted as I really hate playing to them and see it as pointless. Just a personal thing really. Went to putting green to do some chipping and pitching. Wish I hadn't bothered. Not a great evening and came home in a mood


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2019)

been struggling with the driver again recently, so decided to ditch it and just hit my 5 iron off the tee yesterday. result - every tee shot in the middle of the fairway and 38 points. Obviously lost about 30 yards on my PP when he hit a decent drive, but he'd be lucky if 50% of his drives ended up in the fairway, so didn't feel I was at a massive disadvantage.

I know it's not a great long term strategy and am going to book a lesson to try to sort the driving, but it was an interesting experiment.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			been struggling with the driver again recently, so decided to ditch it and just hit my 5 iron off the tee yesterday. result - every tee shot in the middle of the fairway and 38 points. Obviously lost about 30 yards on my PP when he hit a decent drive, but he'd be lucky if 50% of his drives ended up in the fairway, so didn't feel I was at a massive disadvantage.

I know it's not a great long term strategy and am going to book a lesson to try to sort the driving, but it was an interesting experiment.
		
Click to expand...

so the experiment continued this morning. Kept the driver firmly in the bag, 5 iron off the tee for all the par 4s and 5s, same outcome, 90% of them down the middle and another 38 points. May well stick with this for a bit longer!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

Finished work early today so had an impromptu 13 holes as wasn't sure how long a full round would take and wanted to try out the New Scotty .

Played with our Pro today as I was on my own and he fancied a knock, he let me take out a Demo set of the Benross Evolution Type R irons as I had asked to Demo the Driver so went whole hog and tried the lot.

Drove it pretty decent with the stiffer shaft and was getting more distance than my normal Reg shaft Driver, but hit the irons lovely everything felt so nice off the face I couldn't tell they weren't a premium brand and I was a good half a club longer with them.

The Scotty what can I say for someone that's never been a fan I'm a convert after one round it felt brilliant and rolled well.

13 holes played, 10/13 GIR, 8/10 FIR, 23 Putts and 13 straight pars. Played lovely and no I'm bloody tempted by the Benross gear through the bag ðŸ¤”

Best part was chat and a pint with the Pro after it some good feedback from him where things can improve and we've booked a driver fitting for Monday morning


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, the end of an era.
No more Imurg vs Fragger write-ups ( thank God says everyone)
In keeping with the request from Hobbit, Fragger was pulverised once more.
Foot on throat, dagger in heart - you know the stuff...

Another scrappy front 9(13) followed by a solid back 9(18) with back to back birdies on 13 and 14..
Stupid game.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2019)

Played today in the Friday swindle. 44 points, again, came second to a 45 off 21. I marked his card. I took Â£3 off him in 50p bits, and we halved the match on 18. My partner had 34, and his 38, so I think I did well enough. Two consecutive 44s, although two weeks apart.
Playing tomorrow, 45 or bust. Probably bust.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2019)

4 BBB County Seniors knockout and semi final stage  , won our first match against Bridgnorth who we've not beaten in six years , 2-1 and 7 holes up . Early days but a very good start ðŸ˜ðŸ˜. Partner and I were 2 under when we won on the 15th


----------



## louise_a (Mar 1, 2019)

Yesterday was our weekly 12 hole winter competition, I played well tee to green but nothing dropped I had 23 putts and I scored 25 points, compare that to last when I didn't play as well but everything dropped and I only had 14 putts for 31 points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, the end of an era.
No more Imurg vs Fragger write-ups ( thank God says everyone)
In keeping with the request from Hobbit, Fragger was pulverised once more.
Foot on throat, dagger in heart - you know the stuff...

Another scrappy front 9(13) followed by a solid back 9(18) with back to back birdies on 13 and 14..
Stupid game.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing better than ending this golfing era with your brother in the normal way. Sad we'll not have these regular updates and clinging on to the desperate hope he could manage a win (bit like Fulham) but hope he gets himself sorted and you can get some regular golf together somewhere soon


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2019)

Played 9 after work. Wish I didnâ€™t bother ðŸ˜¡

Played nothing like I did last weekend.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2019)

Got off work at 3 and straight to the course to join two boys for their back 9.  Literally as I hit my first shot, it started raining.  Brolly up the whole time. 

Played decent and rolled in some lovely 10 footers.  Been putting a bit on the carpet at home this week. Feeling the confidence with the flat stick come back.  The seemore must also know I am trawling eBay looking at trying other putters. You can never have too many anyway.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played 9 after work. Wish I didnâ€™t bother ðŸ˜¡

Played nothing like I did last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Don't just enjoy the consistency we all have at this daft game!


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played 9 after work. Wish I didnâ€™t bother ðŸ˜¡

Played nothing like I did last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

One of your longer days in the office ?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played 9 after work. Wish I didnâ€™t bother ðŸ˜¡

Played nothing like I did last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

The new irons are working well then?


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played 9 after work. Wish I didnâ€™t bother ðŸ˜¡

Played nothing like I did last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Lessons working out ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2019)

richart said:



			One of your longer days in the office ?
		
Click to expand...

Oi....some of us are working hard!




murphthemog said:



			The new irons are working well then?
		
Click to expand...

They was working  till tonight, I am possibly thinking user error as opposed to wrong clubs as it was everything that didnâ€™t work. Even my trusty 4 wood nearly got the helicopter treatment ðŸ˜±


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2019)

DRW said:



			Lessons working out ?
		
Click to expand...

They would if I listen, tonight was the old bad habits ðŸ˜¡ just annoying. 

Note to self. Donâ€™t rush round 9 holes after work.


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2019)

Finished early and teed off just after 4pm. Course empty, bring on the hour change. Played with son/wife, son is off to st Andrews for a 3 day college comp, played 16 holes, golf was shocking but great to be out there again.

4 holes were with light up balls, they feel and sound like hitting a marble but are brilliant to keep going once dusk means a ball can not be seen. Thanks mum for the Christmas pressie.


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, the end of an era.
No more Imurg vs Fragger write-ups ( thank God says everyone)
In keeping with the request from Hobbit, Fragger was pulverised once more.
Foot on throat, dagger in heart - you know the stuff...

Another scrappy front 9(13) followed by a solid back 9(18) with back to back birdies on 13 and 14..
Stupid game.
		
Click to expand...

Sad day I'm sure, have always enjoyed reading the lastest game update, especially when Fragger wins.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Just rubbish today, first off at 7:25, too early, well thatâ€™s my excuse


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2019)

Had a club match today. Bit of an odd format where every individual's Stableford score counts and they all get added together. We had a shocking start and thought we were going to get thumped, but we pulled it together and ended up drawing the home leg. 32 (me) & 30 v 32 & 30. Unfortunately our away team lost 30 & 30 to 35 & 30. 

I played reasonably well, just some silly errors costing me shots. Missed a couple of putts, also holed a couple of great ones, my putting ability varied wildly throughout the day. Worst moment was a 4 putt on the 17th, can't remember the last time I did that.   Hit the driver well though, irons weren't bad and some of my chipping was excellent.


----------



## User 105 (Mar 2, 2019)

Played today and wished I hadn't.

Over the past 6 weeks I've probably played some of the best and consistent golf I've ever played. Pretty much every round has been 4-5 shots under my handicap. So looking forward to a good medal today.

Show up early to hit some balls on the range as i need to loosen up my back before a round as it gets tight. Still striking it lovely, even the drivers behaving. Hit a few putts, good pace and rolling end over end.

My PP shows up and we head to the tee. Massive queue on the 1st and 10th. So after 40 mins wait we eventually tee off and by then my back had tightened right up.

Tee'd off on 10th, short par 3 and hit an OK shot to the front of the green but my back is really tight now.

We then proceed to wait on every shot and my game has now completely gone. I just can't get through the ball without my back hurting. After over 2 1/2 hours we get to the 18th and my backs in bits and have to ask my PP if it's OK if we call it off, which he's happy to, as he's having a mare anyway.

Feel pretty peeved now. Sitting here 6 hrs later and my back is killing me.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2019)

Nairn Dunbar Medal today, as i'm not a full members not allowed to win, but can still go in the twos and sweep. played pretty well, left a few out there as putting was quite tricky, 74 gross.

course was right on its full length (6770) with all of the tee's at the very very back of every tee, it was a shock to the system thats for sure, first was a drive and 2 hybrid, last few games its been drive and flick, i suspect the head greens keeper didn't get laid last night


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Nairn Dunbar Medal today, as i'm not a full members not allowed to win, but can still go in the twos and sweep. played pretty well, left a few out there as putting was quite tricky, 74 gross.

course was right on its full length (6770) with all of the tee's at the very very back of every tee, it was a shock to the system thats for sure, first was a drive and 2 hybrid, last few games its been drive and flick, i suspect the head greens keeper didn't get laid last night

Click to expand...

Well played Patrick. Any idea on CSS yet?

I struggled today, because of poor fitness, and lost out on first place on count back. My distances were dialled in today but 3 thoughtless putts spoilt it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Well played Patrick. Any idea on CSS yet?

I struggled today, because of poor fitness, and lost out on first place on count back. My distances were dialled in today but 3 thoughtless putts spoilt it.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Brian its was a NQ.... not used my 2 hybrid on 2nd shots as much as i did today for a while, real shock to the system


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Rubbish today. 38 points. Ball striking was just a bit off, and had too many putts stop 1/4 roll short, while bang on line. 

Weather looks a shocker tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2019)

First medal of the year off the plates. Net 73 but had gone out in 40 (+5 gross) and going nicely until a four ball of green fees cut in and I lost the plot for a few holes. Decent enough return as I haven't played well for a few weeks


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			First medal of the year off the plates. Net 73 but had gone out in 40 (+5 gross) and going nicely until a four ball of green fees cut in and I lost the plot for a few holes. Decent enough return as I haven't played well for a few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Green fee visitors in the middle of a medal on a Saturday? With limited daylight still? 

Would not be having that. Pay a premium for Saturday morning golf at a private course and they let the riff raff in?!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 3, 2019)

The March monthly stableford today - 38 points - 3 better than handicap. Well chuffed as it was a qualifier  which should mean a reduction of at least 0.9 and was leader in the clubhouse when I left. Could have been better as there were two stupid blobs in there - both caused by poor decisions.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Nairn Dunbar Medal today, as i'm not a full members not allowed to win, but can still go in the twos and sweep. played pretty well, left a few out there as putting was quite tricky, 74 gross.

course was right on its full length (6770) with all of the tee's at the very very back of every tee, it was a shock to the system thats for sure, first was a drive and 2 hybrid, last few games its been drive and flick, i suspect the head greens keeper didn't get laid last night

Click to expand...

Good shooting   As you say always a shock first time of medal tees after winter golf. They always seem to set it up at itâ€™s longest as well, no breaking you in gently. Got that to look forward to next weekend


----------



## AMcC (Mar 3, 2019)

Played yesterday at Gailes in sweep, 19 points couldnâ€™t do much right, one of those days.
Had been on range working on short game really hard Wednesday and  Friday seemed to put my long game off, however executed some technically good pitches and chips, so a definite improvement there.
Looking forward to Old Prestwick on Wednesday, letâ€™s hope the weather plays ball


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2019)

AMcC said:



			Good shooting   As you say always a shock first time of medal tees after winter golf. They always seem to set it up at itâ€™s longest as well, no breaking you in gently. Got that to look forward to next weekend
		
Click to expand...

 most of the tee's were as far back as far as they could go all the longest holes were the very back edge so your back foot was off the tee. it was at Nairn Dunbar too, which is longer than Nairn anyway, almost 300 yards, didn't help it had rained all night too.lol.

got the real shock to come, first game back at Nairn on the new layout is 6th April, going to be a whole new ball game.. at least 6 holes have had drive bunkers right in the middle of the fairway at 240 ish off the medal tee, going to be tough for the med hitters where as all the young guns will be carrying them anyway off the whites


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			most of the tee's were as far back as far as they could go all the longest holes were the very back edge so your back foot was off the tee. it was at Nairn Dunbar too, which is longer than Nairn anyway, almost 300 yards, didn't help it had rained all night too.lol.

got the real shock to come, first game back at Nairn on the new layout is 6th April, going to be a whole new ball game.. at least 6 holes have had drive bunkers right in the middle of the fairway at 240 ish off the medal tee, going to be tough for the med hitters where as all the young guns will be carrying them anyway off the whites
		
Click to expand...

I thought the tee had to have two club lengths behind the markers.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I thought the tee had to have two club lengths behind the markers.
		
Click to expand...

NQ so they can do what they like. a couple of them were raised mats that i've not seen on the course before, some so far back as to not actually be on the actual tee


----------



## Crow (Mar 3, 2019)

Last game in our Winter League 4BBB matchplay before the knockout stages, neither ourselves nor our opposition could qualify so we played front, back and 0verall Â£1, Â£1, Â£1 and 50p bits.

We won front and back, so also overall.
We were three bits down on the 15th tee but had three birdies between us on 15 and 16 to square that too, just to rub salt into the wound.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			NQ so they can do what they like. a couple of them were raised mats that i've not seen on the course before, some so far back as to not actually be on the actual tee

Click to expand...

Jeez someone upset the greenkeeper


----------



## Dando (Mar 3, 2019)

Played selsdon park with son in law and his dad in the wind and rain.
Didnâ€™t feel comfy in my jacket so ditched it for my pro quip (other brands are available) jumper and felt much better.
Scored a respectable 35 points so pretty happy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Green fee visitors in the middle of a medal on a Saturday? With limited daylight still?

Would not be having that. Pay a premium for Saturday morning golf at a private course and they let the riff raff in?!
		
Click to expand...

They were told they had to go off the first, got there and the roll up was still going on so took it on themselves to race round and get off in front of us. I raised it with the pro shop and the office and all I got is "if they hold you up and won't let you through give us a call and we'll sort it". NO, sort it now while they are only 150 yards from your door. One of my PP's was incandescent and has already fired a really strong letter off. The green fees were in the wrong, but the pro shop and office more so. Definitely not on


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2019)

Wow it was tough out there today. 

Teed off at 12.30 when the wind started to pick up. Front nine was just a bit of drizzle, but the back nine it poured down and wind was just just silly. 

Managed level twos stableford for first 17 holes, and then hit the 18th. Straight into the bad weather. 400 yards playing about 550. Hacked up the hole, well up the 10th to be more accurate, and then had a putt from about ten feet that looked like it had stopped a few inches from the hole, until the wind below it five feet away. Nice blob to finish.

Definitely the windiest I have ever played the course. Just put car in the garage at home, when two large chunks of tree landed where I had just been parked.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

First Comp of the year - became a Non Q because someone decided to allow people to use tees on fairways because some still need time to recover 

37 points in pretty poor weather - came 4th , hit the ball really well but not great putter and didnâ€™t judge the wind too well - shame it was a Non Q as would have got a tiny cut


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2019)

AMcC said:



			Played yesterday at Gailes in sweep, 19 points couldnâ€™t do much right, one of those days.
Had been on range working on short game really hard Wednesday and  Friday seemed to put my long game off, however executed some technically good pitches and chips, so a definite improvement there.
Looking forward to Old Prestwick on Wednesday, letâ€™s hope the weather plays ball
		
Click to expand...

dig out the snow shoes


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 4, 2019)

Played yesterday at Wyboston Lakes, my wife treated me to a weekend away there for my birthday - she disappeared off to the spa whilst I played.

Started horrifically, losing 3 balls into the lake on the 1st, recovered to have 18 points at the turn and then fell apart on the back - ended up going with a par - triple - par - triple routine.

Lovely course and would like to play it in the summer - not a long course so lots of opportunities to score well.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 4, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			The March monthly stableford today - 38 points - 3 better than handicap. Well chuffed as it was a qualifier  which should mean a reduction of at least 0.9 and was leader in the clubhouse when I left. Could have been better as there were two stupid blobs in there - both caused by poor decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Woo-hoo ...

Results now published - score was good enough not just to win my division, but also to win overall, meaning I get the handicap cut, as well as entry into the Champion of Champions Trophy. Chuffed!


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 4, 2019)

Played a medal yesterday, and started fairly ok with a few pars and some sneaky bogeys.  Played 7, 8, 9 in 6, 7, 6 (combined +7) which gave me a front 9 of +9....not great when handicap is 5!  Proceeded to make 4 birdies and shoot -1 gross on the back 9 for 80, and nett 75.  Scraped into buffer to keep at Cat 1.

Annoying little game we play!


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 4, 2019)

And wish I had not.
quack quack.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Woo-hoo ...

Results now published - score was good enough not just to win my division, but also to win overall, meaning I get the handicap cut, as well as entry into the Champion of Champions Trophy. Chuffed!
		
Click to expand...

Top man. What you off now?

I won the January stableford at my place with 44 points and got a three shot cut (that was daft). Qualified for our end of season "Masters" for competition winners. Third year running I've qualified


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Bit breezy out there today, but still sunny and dry, level nett, and much better than saturday!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man. *What you off now?*

I won the January stableford at my place with 44 points and got a three shot cut (that was daft). Qualified for our end of season "Masters" for competition winners. Third year running I've qualified
		
Click to expand...

Now off 18 (18.3) - hoping to get it lower over next month or so. Have been playing pretty well in recent weeks, just not been that many qualifiers. Have to say, the driver I recently bought off Oddsocks has been working a treat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Now off 18 (18.3) - hoping to get it lower over next month or so. Have been playing pretty well in recent weeks, just not been that many qualifiers. Have to say, the driver I recently bought off Oddsocks has been working a treat.
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh he'll be after commission on your winnings. Keep the good form going


----------



## Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Just finished and sat in clubhouse with a coffee now. Played in a stroke play event today NQ but it was  for our club B team top 4 gross scores and top 6 nett score a from 46 players got to make the squad (8 players and 2 reserves)

Course was wet and the conditions were very windy. Left the driver in the bag after the 3rd simply because any sort of side spin was hugely exaggerated in the wind today.  Actually played really well knocked it round in 74 with 14 pars, 1 birdie and 3 bogeys. Always play well in the wind just need to do the bloody same in calm conditions.

I managed to nab the first spot with lowest gross and one guy I played with made it in as well. Now just wait for the first match which is in April, and play in the team roll up each Saturday to try out pairings.

Gutted it was NQ as would have been a nice cut.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2019)

played with my mate Rob this morning, showing off his new PXG irons.

 round in under 2 hours a miracle for him as most would describe him as "methodical"

hit the ball OK, but dragged my PP down to my level 

nice to see some of the holes back to the normal tee's now most of the diggers have gone.

got in just before it pee'd it down


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played with my mate Rob this morning, showing off his new PXG irons.

*round in under 2 hours *a miracle for him as most would describe him as "methodical"

hit the ball OK, but dragged my PP down to my level 

nice to see some of the holes back to the normal tee's now most of the diggers have gone.

got in just before it pee'd it down
		
Click to expand...

Were you running, under two hours is a bit sharpish.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Were you running, under two hours is a bit sharpish.
		
Click to expand...

Must have been nine holes.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 6, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			First time at Wollaton Park on Tee Tours event, off the whites and 35 points off my own bat and a paltry 78 for the team. Lovely course in lovely weather and got close to the deer 

Click to expand...

Our society is going to Wollaton Park this year so thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 6, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Yeah could be all bar one of my sub par rounds have been wearing shorts ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I only wear shorts when playing matchplay - it really puts the opposition off!


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 6, 2019)

Played on Monday at Trentham GC  for the first time and enjoyed the course with greens in great condition and played well, something I don't usually do first time on a new course.
Played on Tuesday as if I was two different players. Some absolutely brilliant shots and some absolutely awful ones.
Thursday is at Ludlow in the Tom Smart Trophy - team event , so it will be interesting to see which one turns up.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 6, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			Our society is going to Wollaton Park this year so thanks for the positive comments.
		
Click to expand...

Wollaton Park is the best course in Nottingham, picturesque, challenging and interesting wildlife. If you tee off early you might see the Badgers.
It's never wet either.


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2019)

Played westerham. 
It rained
Course was boggy
Got 30 points


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Were you running, under two hours is a bit sharpish.
		
Click to expand...

nope 2 ball (me off  4 and Roberto is +1) we do only have 17 holes at the moment as the 6th is closed as its been relaid.

was due to Rain at 11am so made sure we were round by then


----------



## IainP (Mar 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just finished and sat in clubhouse with a coffee now. Played in a stroke play event today NQ but it was  for our club B team top 4 gross scores and top 6 nett score a from 46 players got to make the squad (8 players and 2 reserves)
.
		
Click to expand...

Tough school to make the team. A lot of clubs seem to struggle with numbers so that's pretty impressive. 

What course is it again?
Oh, and are club changing thoughts receding after that good knock? ðŸ™‚


----------



## Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

IainP said:



			Tough school to make the team. A lot of clubs seem to struggle with numbers so that's pretty impressive.

What course is it again?
Oh, and are club changing thoughts receding after that good knock? ðŸ™‚
		
Click to expand...

South Kyme in Lincs, there was a really good turnout tbh I think probably only a 1/2 maybe few more playing were trying for the team as there is a handicap limit up to 17 and there were a few above that, which I think were just out for the knock before the afternoon weather turned, as the club is really inclusive and didn't turn people away just because they couldn't qualify which I like as outside of match days shows anyone is willing to play with anyone else regardless of standard.

As for the question on clubs, is now a good time to admit that score was my 2nd round I've had with the demo set and as a a result an order has been placed for a set, just got to tell Mrs Wolf now that there are some new shineys arriving. Also tried the driver and really liked it and just tossing up whether to get that or change my Wedges first.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 6, 2019)

Played Old Prestwick today. Didnâ€™t play that well but thoroughly enjoyed the round.  There is a real sense of history about the place, from the clubhouse to the course.
Some of the holes are really quirky, they just wouldnâ€™t design holes like that anymore. The par 3 5th hole, the Himalayas and the 15th and 17th spring to mind. The cardinal bunker which is in pla6 on 3rd and 16th is amazing as well. We got round pretty dry after a couple of early showers. 
Will try and upload the few photos I took tomorrow.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 6, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Wollaton Park is the best course in Nottingham, picturesque, challenging and interesting wildlife. If you tee off early you might see the Badgers.
It's never wet either.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 7, 2019)

Played this morning, got out early and managed to avoid the rain, was just starting as we came off at 11.30. 

Hit my irons great, but driving very erratic. Ended up abandoning the driver and just hitting my 5 iron off the tee. 36 points, but 4 blobs, all caused by bad drives. Have got a lesson tomorrow to try to sort it out.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 7, 2019)

Howling wind (unusual for us down in Surrey) but held it together for the front 9. Nothing great but quite steady for 16 points with 1 blob. Back 9 was a joke, lost concentration and motivation for a measly 11 points &2 blobs! Should have gone home after 9.


----------



## Slime (Mar 8, 2019)

I played yesterday and can confirm it was stupid windy, gusting from all directions meaning yardages could be 25yds out either way if the wind switched at the wrong moment.
Driving was as good as it's been for a long while, (thanks Neil for that tip you gave me), but putting was poor.
The greens had been recently sanded and I just couldn't get the ball to the hole.
My goodness it was windy, and with the occasional horizontal shower, it was never going to be a good scoring day.
Good fun though.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Must have been nine holes.
		
Click to expand...

thats pretty slow for a two ball for 9 holes TBH, i would be ashamed to admit it took me almost 2 hours to play 9 holes


----------



## DRW (Mar 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just finished and sat in clubhouse with a coffee now. Played in a stroke play event today NQ but it was  for our club B team top 4 gross scores and top 6 nett score a from 46 players got to make the squad (8 players and 2 reserves)

Course was wet and the conditions were very windy. Left the driver in the bag after the 3rd simply because any sort of side spin was hugely exaggerated in the wind today.  Actually played really well knocked it round in 74 with 14 pars, 1 birdie and 3 bogeys. Always play well in the wind just need to do the bloody same in calm conditions.

I managed to nab the first spot with lowest gross and one guy I played with made it in as well. Now just wait for the first match which is in April, and play in the team roll up each Saturday to try out pairings.

Gutted it was NQ as would have been a nice cut.
		
Click to expand...

Great scoring. You seem to have got back into golf and shooting great numbers very quickly, did you use to play loads of golf as a junior ? How low did you get before ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 8, 2019)

Impromptu 9 holes with a friend this morning. 

One double, three bogeys and five pars, (everything putted out) served as a reminder to me that once upon a time i was at least a respectable mid-handicapper.

Almost makes me wish that I hadn't decided to retire from  comps.

Added bonus was a clear course in front of us meant we played the 9 in 1 hour 20 minutes.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2019)

No Fragger' to beat so had to make do with demolishing CVG instead.
A very up and down round - 16 out and back.
Driving a bit suspect on the front, but scrambled well. Back 9 saw a solid 7 holes and two bad ones - first down to a horrid boggy lie in the rough and the other was down to a poor drive and needing to hack out.
Lots of good stuff though. 
Putting was varied to say the least. So stoked smooth and accurate, sometimes jabby and all over the place.
Saw a couple of wallabies having a boxing match which was possibly more entertaining than the golf....


----------



## Wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

DRW said:



			Great scoring. You seem to have got back into golf and shooting great numbers very quickly, did you use to play loads of golf as a junior ? How low did you get before ?
		
Click to expand...

I did play as a junior yes literally lived at the course throughout summer holidays. I played from 13 years old, got to single figures fairly quickly but being small I didn't have distance to get lower but then as I got a bit older 16-19 I got down to 3 quickly then, then lowest I got was 2, was working as assistant Pro at 19years old but had a child young and couldn't afford to stay on the wages of an assistant and be a parent so off I went to the forces. I stopped playing initially as I hated the fact I couldn't play all the time at level I wanted to play, that was immaturity and I partly regret that now. Took it up again mid 20s got to 4 handicap quite quickly again but wasn't enjoying it playing sporadically due to going on tours of duty so gave up again. Now I'm a bit older and more mature with kids more settled I have found I'm loving the game again and enjoy playing and don't put pressure on myself to be that Teenage wannabe PGA pro, now I'm just enjoying the game and not overly worried where handicap ends up, I'd like to be Cat 1 again but I'm not pressuring myself be. Always been lucky enough to be a good wedge player and short games always been solid that was a benefit of being smaller as a kid had to develop other areas to Compensate, now though I'm a bit stronger I can keep up with distance I'm still not the longest or near forum distance but have enough to mean if I keep it in play I can score pretty well, I'm looking forward to seeing what summer brings.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			No Fragger' to beat so had to make do with demolishing CVG instead.
A very up and down round - 16 out and back.
Driving a bit suspect on the front, but scrambled well. Back 9 saw a solid 7 holes and two bad ones - first down to a horrid boggy lie in the rough and the other was down to a poor drive and needing to hack out.
Lots of good stuff though.
Putting was varied to say the least. So stoked smooth and accurate, sometimes jabby and all over the place.
*Saw a couple of wallabies having a boxing match which was possibly more entertaining than the golf.*...
		
Click to expand...

You sure it wasnâ€™t Fragger having an argument with his shadow ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			You sure it wasnâ€™t Fragger having an argument with his shadow ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

The rest of them weren't looking all that impressed.....must be the time of year...


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 8, 2019)

Played up at Newbiggin this afternoon. Forecast was for a bright sunny day with moderate winds. Was cold, blowing a gale, overcast on the front 9 and steady drizzle on the back 9. Enjoyed it though, was hitting my irons great, putting not so great. Driver stayed in the bag mostly, only used it 4 times, don't have any confidence with it at present. 

Managed 37 points with only one blob, was happy with that, but was glad to get off after a freezing cold and wet back 9.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice today this morning 

Friday roll up - also had a friendly 4BBB match , 3 down with 4 to play - I birdied 3 of the last 4 to get a half for a nice level par round to win the roll up 

Feel good going into the start of the season


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 8, 2019)

Friday Fiddle 4BBB and won with 45 points ðŸ˜, 39 points off my own ball .


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 8, 2019)

A new first today. Played all four of our par 3s in just 10 strokes. 3 birdies and a lip-out bogey. Why does golf never seem to let you have perfection? 

Saw us into the winner's circle and I was well pleased with everything else too. Even got round dry too after having been soaked Monday & Wednesday.


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			A new first today. Played all four of our par 3s in just 10 strokes. 3 birdies and a lip-out bogey. Why does golf never seem to let you have perfection? 

Saw us into the winner's circle and I was well pleased with everything else too. Even got round dry too after habving been soaked Monda & Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

 Hope you were in the twos pot.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 9, 2019)

Just the range for me today. Still fighting the over draw. Altered the 19 degree hybrid to 20.5, struck it beautifully. Always have to take one positive away!


----------



## user104 (Mar 9, 2019)

It was windy
 I`ll leave it at that


----------



## Wolf (Mar 9, 2019)

Just played in our final winter Saturday swing OOM qualifier, top 16 players in OOM get through to matchplay. Absolutely battered by a good 4 to 5 club wind. Our 14th is only a gap wedge usually or a full wedge from the back, today it was a full 5 iron and a prayer it cleared  the water. 

Was a hell of a lot of NR scores, leading score when I left was Nett 74. 

I actually hit the ball really well but getting the ball in the hole was horrendous with the wind, managed to have a total of 42 putts , including a 4 putt.. Shot a gross 84 (10shots worse than the midweek NQ), yet so far that's leading lowest gross with potential of a 0.1 increase.. Tough school out there today. I witnessed a PP take a 7 putt as well I felt for him..


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2019)

Played a friendly practise round at the home course off the yellows with a mate. Crazy windy, my weather app reckoned 45kph if that means anything to you! I played brilliantly though, ended up with a 39 point 85. Best I've played this year for sure. No blobs and only four pars, but loads of bogeys in a nice 'slow and steady' type round. Chipping was really good which always helps when you're missing greens because of the wind. Happy days.


----------



## Lump (Mar 9, 2019)

Teeâ€™d off in a light shower, halfway down the first itâ€™s now biblical rain/hail. Bloody soaked by the time we got to the first green. Stopped raining before we teeâ€™d off the 3rd tee. Was pleasant after that even with the wind. Damage was done though and I didnâ€™t enjoy the round 1 bit. Huff.


----------



## IanG (Mar 9, 2019)

First qualifying comp of the year in glorious sunshine but a stiff wind. Played pretty well getting 18pts into the teeth of the wind and then weirdly struggled with the wind behind on the way home. A stupid double at the last took the shine off what could have been an excellent day. CSS cooperated though going up to 76,  so a wee 0.4 cut takes me back into single figures after a winter at 10.


----------



## Crow (Mar 9, 2019)

Played in a mixed Texas Scramble today using a selection of Ben Sayers clubs; 1960s Parex putter, 1970s Ray Floyd irons and 1980s Silver Crest laminated woods. 

Format was medal play off 10% of the combined handicap, our total was 72 so 7.2 shots. 
Very windy and after opening with a steady par we then three putted the short par 3 second for bogey.... But after that we were rock solid, scoring twos on the remaining three par threes (one of which was a chip-in by the worst chipper in the club, me) our card was 2 under gross so we were 9.2 under nett and won by 2 clear shots. 

Only 11 teams in it but a wins a win.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

Saturday roll up. Total crap to match the total crap I played yesterday. No idea where the club is in my swing, feeling lost with my game and all a bit cheesed off. Really windy today to the point where golf trolleys were blown over, balls blown off tees and watched a 3 handicapper hit driver, 3 wood and wedge to our 400 yard 9th and he's not short and he got both long clubs and it's usually driver 7-8 iron

Every part of my game is off. I want to put it down to the wind putting me off but that's a cheap option. Played dross yesterday in far easier conditions and haven't felt like I've swing well for a few weeks


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2019)

Pro-shop stableford today. A bit blustery for first 9, blowing a hoolie for second 9.  Scored 36 points (1 better than SSS). Well pleased as managed to avoid being beaten up by the wind rather better than most.  Was in 2nd place when I left. Didn't check, but believe it was a qualifier so hopefully another cut - 0.3 at least possibly more as a good chance CSS will go up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Pro-shop stableford today. A bit blustery for first 9, blowing a hoolie for second 9.  Scored 36 points (1 better than SSS). Well pleased as managed to avoid being beaten up by the wind rather better than most.  Was in 2nd place when I left. Didn't check, but believe it was a qualifier so hopefully another cut - 0.3 at least possibly more as a good chance CSS will go up.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you keeping the good run going especially in the conditions. Hopefully it'll be a qualifier for you. Who knows, CSS might even go up


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Played in an Ind Stab Open today at another Club, forecast was bright, dry and high winds, they nearly got it right, just missed the 1 hour of rain, snow and sleet, soaking wet and freezing 
Thankfully the golf was ok, 30pts never challenged the leaderboard, but steady for the first game without teeing up and winter tees in over 4 months


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good to see you keeping the good run going especially in the conditions. Hopefully it'll be a qualifier for you. Who knows, CSS might even go up
		
Click to expand...

Ta.

It's amazing what a couple of small changes make to ones game. A slight change of grip, and a bit of advice from a fellow "swindler" about breaking wrists, and i find I'm striking the ball so much better. But then again, golf is a game that comes and bites you in the airse, so I' m still on tenterhooks ...


----------



## user104 (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Played in an Ind Stab Open today at another Club, forecast was bright, dry and high winds, they nearly got it right, just missed the 1 hour of rain, snow and sleet, soaking wet and freezing 
Thankfully the golf was ok, 30pts never challenged the leaderboard, but steady for the first game without teeing up and winter tees in over 4 months
		
Click to expand...

I missed the rain, probably the best part of the day for me ........... but it cheers me up to see the Toffees crest on this forum


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2019)

31 points in a hoolie this morning.  Played rubbish, thought Iâ€™d got about 25   Delighted with 31


----------



## DRW (Mar 9, 2019)

Probably last round at Conwy as a member, with a light breeze, nice to finish in proper links conditions.

Managed 9 over, lost 2 balls (1st and no surprise the 17th, bleeding gorse), disappointment that I missed two 3-4 foot putts for birdies(14th and 16th).

When will I see you again, hopefully when it feels more than three degrees


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 10, 2019)

Played a Texas Scramble yesterday, 3 ball. Our combined HCP was 12 - made only 1 bogey and shot -4, 52 points and unbelievably came second, a team playing off 24 got 57 points, madness.

I also won one of the nearest the pins so ended up with a couple of prizes.


----------



## Curls (Mar 10, 2019)

Club match 4BBB yesterday in a gale- 4 to 5 club wind but we all laughed it off and knew itâ€™d be tough for everyone. I played with a 4h/c against a 13 and 21 and what a great game we had, ebb and flow and played in the best of competitive but sportsmanlike spirit. We won on 17 with no qualms, what a pleasure to play with golfers who play the sport as itâ€™s intended. 

Today I took my godson to the range, heâ€™s 8 and looks like heâ€™s caught the bug. Really enjoyed teaching him the basics and seeing the joy of nailing a hybrid 80 yards dead straight. Boy can hit a ball. Joy for him. Despair for me because I realised some day heâ€™s going to beat me ðŸ˜‚

Looking forward to that and all that comes with it. Golf weekends donâ€™t come much better.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 10, 2019)

Curls said:



			Club match 4BBB yesterday in a gale- 4 to 5 club wind but we all laughed it off and knew itâ€™d be tough for everyone. I played with a 4h/c against a 13 and 21 and what a great game we had, ebb and flow and played in the best of competitive but sportsmanlike spirit. We won on 17 with no qualms, what a pleasure to play with golfers who play the sport as itâ€™s intended.

Today I took my godson to the range, heâ€™s 8 and looks like heâ€™s caught the bug. Really enjoyed teaching him the basics and seeing the joy of nailing a hybrid 80 yards dead straight. Boy can hit a ball. Joy for him. Despair for me because I realised some day heâ€™s going to beat me ðŸ˜‚

Looking forward to that and all that comes with it. Golf weekends donâ€™t come much better.
		
Click to expand...

They all beat you eventually!!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

Played today comp was downgraded to NQ due to temps being in use. A contrast of days played well yesterday in winds got 0.1 increase. Today in the wind and rain played pretty crap and got 39 points to be in second when I left the club ..

Now just waiting for everything to dry off including myself.

Edit: just checked the finals scores went from 2nd to near last someone came with 48points in those conditions.... ðŸ˜³


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 10, 2019)

A different day today.  Wind blowing like chuff, which wrecked most people's game during the morning. A mere 25 points - and have to say it was not all down to the wind.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Didnâ€™t tee off until 2pm today in an Ind Stab Comp, chucked it down from 11 til 1pm so had missed the worst of the weather or should I say rain, unfortunately as the rain stopped the wind got up and by the time we teed off it was 30mph gusts sideways.
Happy with 35pts in sunny blustery conditions, clubs in car, got a drink in the clubhouse, no more than 15 minutes after weâ€™d finished and we had a snowstorm, just driven home, course is white!! Weird day weather wise.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2019)

After playing well yesterday I should have left it there, haha. Football was cancelled today so I joined up with two pals who were playing at Bushey Hall. Sadly it was pretty much blowing a hurricane which made it a little difficult. I started well but a few holes were just impossible to score on. The 210 yard par 3 into the wind was fun - hit a driver and still got nowhere near.

Managed 30 points in the end, so not a disaster given the conditions. Main positive is that I've hit the hybrid really well all weekend which is progress. Also I played my shot of the day on the 18th so it's always nice to end on a high.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

Didn't fancy it with the winds we had down here today especially after playing badly yesterday. Went up to the club at lunchtime and seemed like a good decision. Watched the few that had turned up for the roll up play up 18 and of 12 I watched, 5 hit decent shots into the last that all started straight (from roughly 120 yards and in) that went up and the about 20 yards sideways into the pond short and right. Even a couple of guys who played elongated chip and runs were affected and they came up short. When I left, with a couple of groups left, 31 was the best in. Someone was saying a couple of trees in the out of bounds left of 16 had come down and a bough was lying on the 6th hole which did make me question whether H&S should have allowed it


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2019)

Played a bogey game with mates. I was three up, which equated to a gross 78, 39 points which in the wind was not bad.

Extension to clubhouse nearly finished, and had a sneak look round. It makes the lounge much bigger, and the verandah looking out over the 18th is much improved. Imagine it might get quite noisy on competition days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

richart said:



			Played a bogey game with mates. I was three up, which equated to a gross 78, 39 points which in the wind was not bad.

Extension to clubhouse nearly finished, and had a sneak look round. It makes the lounge much bigger, and the verandah looking out over the 18th is much improved. Imagine it might get quite noisy on competition days.

Click to expand...

Didn't know your place was doing extensions. Sounds really good and you could imagine a the banter from a forum meet let alone one of your own big competitions from the balcony. Might have to try and find a way to wander back there in the summer and check it all out


----------



## IainP (Mar 10, 2019)

richart said:



			Played a bogey game with mates. I was three up, which equated to a gross 78, 39 points which in the wind was not bad.

Extension to clubhouse nearly finished, and had a sneak look round. It makes the lounge much bigger, and the verandah looking out over the 18th is much improved. Imagine it might get quite noisy on competition days.

Click to expand...

Sounds very good to me in that wind!


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't know your place was doing extensions. Sounds really good and you could imagine a the banter from a forum meet let alone one of your own big competitions from the balcony. Might have to try and find a way to wander back there in the summer and check it all out
		
Click to expand...

Only problem could be that the verandah is now 20 feet closer to the course, and well in my range for a pulled second/third/ fourth etc shot down the last. It has been nicely done, but I think the interior designer came at a cost. Very retro.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2019)

Just got back from three days in France. Played Belle Dunes and both courses at Le Golf National. 

Will do a proper write up tomorrow, but all I will say is that Lâ€™Aigle is an absolute waste of time.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Pro-shop stableford today. A bit blustery for first 9, blowing a hoolie for second 9.  Scored 36 points (1 better than SSS). Well pleased as managed to avoid being beaten up by the wind rather better than most.  Was in 2nd place when I left. Didn't check, but believe it was a qualifier so hopefully another cut - 0.3 at least possibly more as a good chance CSS will go up.
		
Click to expand...

Boooo .... 

Results in and I came second which is nice. But CSS went *down* for goodness sake!!  How the heck it went down I'll never know , but means no cut


----------



## Curls (Mar 11, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Boooo ....

Results in and I came second which is nice. But CSS went *down* for goodness sake!!  How the heck it went down I'll never know , but means no cut   

Click to expand...

How many entered? I had this on an awful day scoring 40 points, thought I was in for a huge cut. Only 11 entered and I think 4 of us beat h/c so CSS went down 2! I was sure I was in for a meaty one! Main thing is you were able to play the course when it was tough and the season's not even started, you'll soon get your just deserts!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2019)

Curls said:



*How many entered?* I had this on an awful day scoring 40 points, thought I was in for a huge cut. Only 11 entered and I think 4 of us beat h/c so CSS went down 2! I was sure I was in for a meaty one! Main thing is you were able to play the course when it was tough and the season's not even started, you'll soon get your just deserts!
		
Click to expand...

36 if i recall correctly. Two of us bettered SSS by one, two were on SSS and  seven others would have been in buffer depending on their handicap.


----------



## Curls (Mar 11, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			36 if i recall correctly. Two of us bettered SSS by one, two were on SSS and  seven others would have been in buffer depending on their handicap.
		
Click to expand...


Youâ€™ll need someone more familiar with the workings than I to figure it out but Iâ€™d say CSS dropping two sounds excessive. But Iâ€™ve been fooled before. And it stinks. Sorry lad hopefully better cuts to come youâ€™re obviously playing well enough for it


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2019)

Curls said:



			Youâ€™ll need someone more familiar with the workings than I to figure it out but Iâ€™d say CSS dropping two sounds excessive. But Iâ€™ve been fooled before. And it stinks. Sorry lad hopefully better cuts to come youâ€™re obviously playing well enough for it
		
Click to expand...

CSS only went down by one (ie the most it can do.). I think someone else suggested that their CSS went down by two. 

Anyhoo...    onwards & downwards, there's always the St Patrick's coming up this weekend.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hickory at Tain.  Nairn Vs Royal Dornoch ,much better weather than the last few days at least, but quite windy still.

Hit it OK, not great by any means but good enough to take the money from our oppo, 4/3


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Managed to get out today as forecast for the rest of the week is bad.
Thought Iâ€™d have a go at a bit better course management after reading the other thread, happily went round in 8 over, 1 under handicap, this included 2 putting every green, normally average 29-31 putts per round and bogeying 4 out of 5 Par 3â€™s.
Maybe we get complacent round our home course.
Certainly food for thought.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 13, 2019)

Played the first medal of the year today...it was windy....seriously windy!


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Just got back from three days in France. Played Belle Dunes and both courses at Le Golf National.

Will do a proper write up tomorrow, but all I will say is that Lâ€™Aigle is an absolute waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

Any write up as yet  Its been a long 24 hours


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Played the first medal of the year today...it was windy....seriously windy!
		
Click to expand...

Got a lesson tomorrow and then playing all weekend. It's windy all weekend and still got 45mph gusts forecast for Friday. Not looking forward to two comps in two days but at least Saturday is a pairs but both scores count. How did you get on in the medal? Was it a qualifier


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 13, 2019)

I went on the 9 hole course on my own today with 3 things in mind

Practice 3 wood of the deck
Give my newly put together 5 iron a good work out to see if deserves to be in the bag.
Improve my wedge play

I came off the course thinking  "I should have been doing all of that on a day when I could stand reasonably still at address".


----------



## HairyBullet (Mar 14, 2019)

Played Haydock Park GC today in some crazy winds.
Very friendly Pro,Bar staff and Members.
Course in good condition and worth visiting.
Cheers Haydock Park


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 15, 2019)

9 holes to banish the demons from last weekend
Far better rhythm to most of my game -  so generally happier going into a comp tomorrow & Sunday - even if left both my birdie opportunities 1 foot short!!
It was a glorious day here - walked round with the better half - tho she's a hard taskmaster - i gave myself a 6" inch gimme on one hole and she was decidedly unhappy!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			I went on the 9 hole course on my own today with 3 things in mind

Practice 3 wood of the deck
Give my newly put together 5 iron a good work out to see if deserves to be in the bag.
Improve my wedge play

I came off the course thinking  "I should have been doing all of that on a day when I could stand reasonably still at address".
		
Click to expand...

We have gusts of 52mph forecast tomorrow for the pairs comp on. Part of me hoping they may postpone it on H&S grounds but doubt it. Not sure there's much point even hitting the practice ground to loosen up. Wanted to hit some balls after a lesson yesterday but I guess I'll use the wind as an excuse if it goes horribly wrong


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2019)

Played hickory foursomes at Royal Worlington & Newmarket, 18 holes in the morning and 9 in the afternoon.

I had one of my best putting days for a while but we still lost the morning match after a match play moment on the 16th.
We were on the fringe in two and they were 120 yards out after having to hack out from under a tree, they then hit a good shot into the teeth of the wind (which was strong!) and holed from 20 feet for par, we took three from the fringe and lost the hole to go dormey 2 down and a half on the 17th sealed our fate.

After a fine lunch a 3 and 1 win in the afternoon rounded off a very enjoyable day.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2019)

Wrong thread I know, but Iâ€™m randomly irritated that Imurg hasnâ€™t put up a report on his incredible round at The Zoo yesterday . ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wrong thread I know, but Iâ€™m randomly irritated that Imurg hasnâ€™t put up a report on his incredible round at The Zoo yesterday . ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Was it bad, has he gone into hiding ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Was it bad, has he gone into hiding ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Word on the streets is that Iâ€™d have beaten him just by turning up. 

Possibly a broken man by now
#pray4Imurg ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Word on the streets is that Iâ€™d have beaten him just by turning up.

Possibly a broken man by now
#pray4Imurg ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

At least I played......
Yep it was, very possibly, the worst I've hit the ball in a very long time.
And in strong winds, f you don't hit it well, you're in trouble....
Played some holes well but most were just horrific.
I've scored more in 8 holes than I did on the whole 18.........
Saving up my decent play for Wednesday at Stoke Park


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

First Medal of the year - windy as hell , battled like hell for a 71 , thought that would give be a good chance of a top 3 overall - Check an hour later as the winds get stronger - net 63 , 68 and 69 in ðŸ˜² 
Even worse itâ€™s a non q


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2019)

First medal of year for me. Back went into spasm for a few holes, but fortunately wore off. 82 gross, nett 70, so definitely in buffer, and perhaps a small cut. Putting was terrible though pins were on some nasty slopes. Thought high winds and rain might have meant something easier.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 16, 2019)

Very pleased to today in today winds (gusts around 40-50 mph) just one double bogey and a round of 11 over. Best score in our group but sadly no win as we play drawn partners.

Hardest thing was keeping the putter still at address and the hands were a bit chilled as I lost a mitten on the first tee, blown away on the wind whilst I was watching somebody else tee off.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2019)

Played at Ruislip today, waste of time really. Started off well, 12 points in the first 6 holes so I was on track for a decent round, but then the wind kicked in and the wheels came off. 45kph winds which made some holes just impossible, plus the course was absolutely sodden as well. Not unlike playing on a giant green sponge. The rough was a nightmare, mud everywhere. Ended up with 28 points even though I felt like I hit the ball quite well for the most part. Oh well, wind is meant to have buggered off by next weekend.


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2019)

richart said:



			First medal of year for me. Back went into spasm for a few holes, but fortunately wore off. 82 gross, nett 70, so definitely in buffer, and perhaps a small cut. Putting was terrible though pins were on some nasty slopes. Thought high winds and rain might have meant something easier.
		
Click to expand...

Finished second today, but no doubt weather will be better tomorrow and will slip down the field. No handicap cut before tomorrowâ€™s 1/4 final of winter league.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

Pairs stableford today, both scores counting. Winds gusting around 45mph all the way round and a real grind. Managed 32 points individually which I was really pleased with. Let a few go especially the last five holes and some really scary club selections required including a 3 wood to the 178 yard 13th which was nailed and still came up short. Pleased with how creative I was in the conditions to get it round. We were lying 3rd overall when I left so may pick up a few quid


----------



## Dando (Mar 17, 2019)

Played park wood with son in law. The course shouldâ€™ve been shut as it was like a bog. 
Lost 3 balls that plugged in the fairway.
They do a decent full English!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

4BBB Comp today, played ok, very windy still which helped on a few holes. 35pts for us.


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2019)

Good win in the winter league knockout. Now in the the semi final. Four over gross when we won on the 16th.

Very windy but at least dry. Playing yesterday in the medal definitely helped with conditions and pin positions today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2019)

Came 4th in the pairs yesterday which was pleasing and annoying as just missed out on some money in pro shop vouchers and in the group bet. Played today like a drain. Putting has gone awol and swinging badly


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 18, 2019)

Bit late, but played Saturday, the 9 hole course at Dartmouth. The wind come the second nine was blowing 50 - 60mph. Quite happy with 30 points playing off 18.


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2019)

Played in a TeeTours event today at Sutton Coldfield GC, Am/Am Stableford.

I was playing my Slazenger Ambassador set - 1, 3 and 5 woods, 3 to SW and putter.

The course was enjoyable but I played some of the worst golf I can remember, I just couldn't generate any power and everything was coming up short, chipping had gone back to it's worst and, apart from one good putt from off the green for a birdie, my putting was distinctly average.

I didn't let the team down though as we all played rubbish, I'm embarrassed to say that our score was 57...... (That's best two to count from four!)


----------



## Mel Smooth (Mar 18, 2019)

Not played since Christmas eve, we're in the process of moving to Spain so my weekends are tied up with working and preparing for the move.

I'm desperately missing being out on the course , but I guess I'll get my payback once we've moved - La Finca Golf will be 5 minutes from our house.

Still, managed a couple of hours in the Virtual Golf Centre at Cleckheaton yesterday, me and the boy basically trying to rip it as hard as we can for 18 holes.

Really enjoyable.

The lad's been having lessons there, and his swing is continually being tweaked. I'm genuinely excited to see how low he can get his handicap, at 9 years old his swing is one of the best I've seen for such a young kid. Starting to generate power now as well as he grows up. I reckon by the time he's hit teenage years he'll be knocking it way past me.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 18, 2019)

Seniors Stbfd this morning. Realy good round apart from 2 holes, couple of doubles, 41 points good enough for 3rd place, I lost on countback.

Highlight of the round was a 2 on a par 4 (full length 7 iron second shot)

Low point was missing 4 6 footers on the greens. Not to surprised as we are getting mixed growth at the moment from the mixture of grasses on the greens and being near the end of the field the wear around the holes was quite noticeable.

Some 'good' scores from the high handicappers 46 and 44 points, glad I am not competing against them.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 18, 2019)

Blew a 2 up with 3 to play lead by bogeying the last 3 holes which meant team lost 2-1 ,  One last match in the semi final round robin left and we need at least a halved game to go through .


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 18, 2019)

First comp of the year but a bit away from Q comps yet.   First off the back sticks after a well shortened course over winter. 

Typically the toughest comp of the year and it didn't disappoint. Course shut with rain all weekend and still pouring for the first 6 holes. 

Played some good stuff but yippy on short putts. Even missed a 1 foot birdie putt.  Did manage to finish bird par bird for a top 10 35 points. 

50yard pitch from fairway bunker on 18 to 6 foot on the last the highlight.


----------



## Lump (Mar 18, 2019)

First qualifier of the year on Sunday (after a night shift with zero sleep)
38pts with a few iffy holes on the back 9 after poor choice due to tiredness. Wee little cut back to 3.4. Apparently the wind made the course quite hard. Never noticed ðŸ˜†


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Lump said:



			First qualifier of the year on Sunday (after a night shift with zero sleep)
38pts with a few iffy holes on the back 9 after poor choice due to tiredness. Wee little cut back to 3.4. Apparently the wind made the course quite hard. Never noticed ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Good man. What do you do for a living then? Some effort especially off such a low handicap to start with.


----------



## Lump (Mar 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good man. What do you do for a living then? Some effort especially off such a low handicap to start with.
		
Click to expand...

Surveyor on the railway. Was working Oxford way. Didnâ€™t get off track till 6am, Surprisingly didnâ€™t feel tired. (I seem to be okay if I keep up on liquids) 
Still not sure how I got a 0.3 cut. No results posted yet, but have been handed the cut.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Lump said:



			Surveyor on the railway. Was working Oxford way. Didnâ€™t get off track till 6am, Surprisingly didnâ€™t feel tired. (I seem to be okay if I keep up on liquids)
Still not sure how I got a 0.3 cut. No results posted yet, but have been handed the cut.
		
Click to expand...

Take the cut and any win or top three is a bonus after that. Maybe think about a power boost for the last few holes to keep the concentration going all the way round. Still impressive though


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2019)

richart said:



			Finished second today, but no doubt weather will be better tomorrow and will slip down the field. No handicap cut before tomorrowâ€™s 1/4 final of winter league.
		
Click to expand...

 All the results from the March medal sudenly disappeared off the club website yesterday, and have reappeared today showing the CSS has increased from 70 to 72 on the day I played. I have therefore been cut to 11 !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

richart said:



			All the results from the March medal sudenly disappeared off the club website yesterday, and have reappeared today showing the CSS has increased from 70 to 72 on the day I played. I have therefore been cut to 11 !
		
Click to expand...

Well done. Where did you finish


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well done. Where did you finish
		
Click to expand...

 8th overall, so just out of the money which i think goes to top 6. CSS for the Sunday went down to 71, so definitely palyed on the harder day.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2019)

Just played in the Midweek roll up, no expectations as was feeling mentally  crap. Put a new 3 wood into play today set at 14Â°, front  half +2, back half - 1, 73 gross for 43 points and little win of the money.  Bought lads I played with a beer and put rest in the H4H charity pot, just seemed right thing to do today. Course was in great condition and greens couldn't be better just in time for the season ahead. Just need to convert these sort of rounds into the qualifier rounds which I've not been doing. But today's golf has Certainly cheered me up now going to enjoy a nice sunny afternoon off.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 20, 2019)

21 points on the front 9, mainly thanks to leaving the driver on the bag, and just hitting my 5 iron off the tee.

Took the driver out on the 10th, promptly duffed it. Put it back in the bag where it stayed for the rest of the round. 

Ended up with 41 points which I reckon is my best ever score when playing on the proper set up as opposed to forward tees / temp greens in the winter. Still not enough to win as one of my 4 ball got 42, grrr!!!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 20, 2019)

Disaster today, canâ€™t get used to this new grip, booked a lesson with a new guy, see where it takes me, feels like my game is going backwards ðŸ˜«


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2019)

Played at Stoke Park with Fragger, CVG and CVG's mate Chris.
Fragger' acquired a voucher in an auction at Xmas and the day included Â£30 in the restaurant after...good job too as it was mighty pricey!!
The golf was ok.
Not much more, not much less.
It was very soft and the greens were, to be honest, a bit poor. They'd been fined a while back and we're still obviously recovering. They were anything but smooth and they were very slow.
Didn't have a good front 9 scoring wise without actually playing badly - just couldn't score..
Back 9 was better and played to handicap and walked off with 29 points, well behind Chris with 35 but, most importantly, ahead of the others.
Pace was good on the front but slower on the back.
All in all, it was nice to play there but I'm glad it didn't cost too much because the Â£85 normal green fee is too much at this time of year and, unless it improves dramatically, Â£115 midweek and Â£180 at weekends is stupid money for what was a decent, but not much more than that, course. Fragger got the voucher for Â£250 so the day cost Â£62.50 each with nearly half of that for food.
Still, another new course ticked off the list but I don't think any of us will be rushing back to pay that sort of cash.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Played at Stoke Park with Fragger, CVG and CVG's mate Chris.
Fragger' acquired a voucher in an auction at Xmas and the day included Â£30 in the restaurant after...good job too as it was mighty pricey!!
The golf was ok.
Not much more, not much less.
It was very soft and the greens were, to be honest, a bit poor. They'd been fined a while back and we're still obviously recovering. They were anything but smooth and they were very slow.
Didn't have a good front 9 scoring wise without actually playing badly - just couldn't score..
Back 9 was better and played to handicap and walked off with 29 points, well behind Chris with 35 but, most importantly, ahead of the others.
Pace was good on the front but slower on the back.
All in all, it was nice to play there but I'm glad it didn't cost too much because the Â£85 normal green fee is too much at this time of year and, unless it improves dramatically, Â£115 midweek and Â£180 at weekends is stupid money for what was a decent, but not much more than that, course. Fragger got the voucher for Â£250 so the day cost Â£62.50 each with nearly half of that for food.
Still, another new course ticked off the list but I don't think any of us will be rushing back to pay that sort of cash.
		
Click to expand...

Also some of the bunkers are huge with quite steep banks and no obvious way in,  apart from jumping, which makes getting out a bit of a faff.

Also some bunkers have only one way in , and if your ball is at the far end, you then have to backtrack and rake 25 yards of sand, which slows things down a tad.

An ok place to play, you are obviously paying for the ambience,and the exclusiveness of the Stoke Park Brand and there is no denying the quality of the facilities.

Some outstanding holes, but as Imurg said the greens were pretty average.

Canâ€™t argue with Â£32.50 for a round there, but hard to justify the normal midweek winter fee of Â£85.


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Played at Stoke Park with Fragger, CVG and CVG's mate Chris.
Fragger' acquired a voucher in an auction at Xmas and the day included Â£30 in the restaurant after...good job too as it was mighty pricey!!
The golf was ok.
Not much more, not much less.
It was very soft and the greens were, to be honest, a bit poor. They'd been fined a while back and we're still obviously recovering. They were anything but smooth and they were very slow.
Didn't have a good front 9 scoring wise without actually playing badly - just couldn't score..
Back 9 was better and played to handicap and walked off with 29 points, well behind Chris with 35 but, most importantly, ahead of the others.
Pace was good on the front but slower on the back.
All in all, it was nice to play there but I'm glad it didn't cost too much because the Â£85 normal green fee is too much at this time of year and, unless it improves dramatically, Â£115 midweek and Â£180 at weekends is stupid money for what was a decent, but not much more than that, course. Fragger got the voucher for Â£250 so the day cost Â£62.50 each with nearly half of that for food.
Still, another new course ticked off the list but I don't think any of us will be rushing back to pay that sort of cash.
		
Click to expand...

did you see James Bond or Auric Goldfinger ?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2019)

Big Jim said:



			did you see James Bond or Auric Goldfinger ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
They held us up on the back 9
Bond's caddy just stood around in the rough and Goldfinger's caddy kept having to run after his hat.
No lasers though.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 20, 2019)

Sneaky round down at Kington ahead of our deciding semi final next week and a 2 under par 68 in lovely sunshine and gentle breeze ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Played at Stoke Park with Fragger, CVG and CVG's mate Chris.
Fragger' acquired a voucher in an auction at Xmas and the day included Â£30 in the restaurant after...good job too as it was mighty pricey!!
The golf was ok.
Not much more, not much less.
It was very soft and the greens were, to be honest, a bit poor. They'd been fined a while back and we're still obviously recovering. They were anything but smooth and they were very slow.
Didn't have a good front 9 scoring wise without actually playing badly - just couldn't score..
Back 9 was better and played to handicap and walked off with 29 points, well behind Chris with 35 but, most importantly, ahead of the others.
Pace was good on the front but slower on the back.
All in all, it was nice to play there but I'm glad it didn't cost too much because the Â£85 normal green fee is too much at this time of year and, unless it improves dramatically, Â£115 midweek and Â£180 at weekends is stupid money for what was a decent, but not much more than that, course. Fragger got the voucher for Â£250 so the day cost Â£62.50 each with nearly half of that for food.
Still, another new course ticked off the list but I don't think any of us will be rushing back to pay that sort of cash.
		
Click to expand...

A fairly decent assessment of the place. A very nice ambience and history about the place but once it came to the course I was a little underwhelmed. I played it at the other end of the season and so the greens were much smoother but again the pace was a little slower than I expected. I bypassed the restaurant so can't comment on the prices or the quality.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 20, 2019)

Nothing amazing, nothing terrible, just steady golf and 36 points. 

I went out with the sole intention of just performing my pre shot routine for every single shot, which I did.


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yep.
They held us up on the back 9
Bond's caddy just stood around in the rough and Goldfinger's caddy kept having to run after his hat.
No lasers though.
		
Click to expand...

you didn't find a Penfold 5 by any chance did you?


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 20, 2019)

1st time out since hurting my back about 3 months ago. 15 holes after being stuck behind 2 separate 4 balls that took forever to wave me through. 

Only hit 1 out of 15 fairways. 

Lost 2 in the water at the last.

And somehow still had 30 points for the 15


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 20, 2019)

32 points at an open at portsallon.  Fairly windy and battling hooks for the first 7 holes.

5 3putts one being a 4putt bogey the lowlights. 

Highlight nearly holing out for an ace on the 10th. 6 inch bird.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2019)

Played Portsalon for the first time today, absolute gem of a course. Highly recommended if you are ever in the area.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 20, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Played Portsalon for the first time today, absolute gem of a course. Highly recommended if you are ever in the area.
		
Click to expand...


We were out at half 10.   Stayed in the caravan park just above the course last night. 

Tough wee track and cracking views.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2019)

PGA Midlands Pro-Am today at my own club, weâ€™ve playing all winter and never really clicked, but today we did. 

My assistant Pro who gives me lessons came 1st out of all the Proâ€™s from across the Warwickshire & West Midlands counties with an impressive -4. 

As a team, best 2 from 4 (90%) we scored 92 points (-20) to also come 1st. 

Iâ€™d just bought and worn some new Ecco Biom shoes, so after a nice Â£75 pick up, theyâ€™ve only cost me Â£85, result ðŸ‘


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 21, 2019)

.......God it was hot. Sweated like a pig and was carrying. Up and down bluddy hills, i was in bed at 10 and asleep by 10.01. I'm still drained now. Fitness soon clears off when it's not being used.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 21, 2019)

9 hole roll up after a very consistent day before I was a bit all over the place today.... still, 19 points on freshly tined & sanded greens and a blob on the 5th is a win in my book.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2019)

Rosapenna Sandy Hills today, it's a proper golf course. Real men only need apply


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2019)

After the less than impressive Stoke Park  it was back to the Zoo today with CVG and his mate.
Started blob, par, blob.......
Great start...but then played to handicap for the rest of the round so not horrific.
Had 3 decent birdie chances and they all lipped out without touching the flag.
CVG's mate Chris went away very impressed with the Zoo and reckoned our greens were miles better than the aforementioned overpriced  place.
Took the spoils with 32 points.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 21, 2019)

Day out at Coxmoor on their Winter Warmer, cracking deal for Â£45. new clubhouse looking good . Course in good nick and once all the on course work is done and greened over it's going to be stunning . Shot 3 over


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			After the less than impressive Stoke Park  it was back to the Zoo today with CVG and his mate.
Started blob, par, blob.......
Great start...but then played to handicap for the rest of the round so not horrific.
Had 3 decent birdie chances and they all lipped out without touching the flag.
CVG's mate Chris went away very impressed with the Zoo and reckoned our greens were miles better than the aforementioned overpriced  place.
Took the spoils with 32 points.
		
Click to expand...

Not the same without you beating your brother into submission though is it


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			First comp of the year but a bit away from Q comps yet.   First off the back sticks after a well shortened course over winter. 

Typically the toughest comp of the year and it didn't disappoint. Course shut with rain all weekend and still pouring for the first 6 holes. 

Played some good stuff but yippy on short putts. Even missed a 1 foot birdie putt.  Did manage to finish bird par bird for a top 10 35 points. 

50yard pitch from fairway bunker on 18 to 6 foot on the last the highlight.
		
Click to expand...

Just found out I won the back 9 prize for this. 21 points.   I'll take it


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2019)

Texas scramble at Muir of Ord today then one at Tain tomorrow


----------



## IanG (Mar 23, 2019)

Bass Rock Golf Club Spring Meeting today - glorious sunshine but a stiff westerly made the front 9 a survival job. A helping tail wind on the back 9 blew us home in quick time and managed a nett 72 which at 1 under SSS should hopefully give me a handicap staring with an 8 for the first time ever. Pleased to play a medal round with no doubles in it - a rarity for me. Amazing what a difference it makes when the putter is behaving.

Edit: CSS up to 74 so should be down to 8.7 on Monday - happy bunny - beer opened.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2019)

Absolute crock of shhhhhh, itâ€™s official, I hate foursomes ðŸ˜Ÿ

And whoever says â€˜if you play the par 3â€™s well youâ€™ll have a good scoreâ€™ is full of think brown smelly stuff also, as we parred all the par 3â€™s and will be lucky if weâ€™re not lastðŸ˜³

Gone from striking the ball pure on Wednesday to swinging like an epileptic Weeble on speed today ðŸ¤ª


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 23, 2019)

39 points in the Thursday Stapleford,only 5th place but a cut to 6.3


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm itching to play, haven't swung a club since November due to breaking my 4th metacarpal in December.


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 23, 2019)

First proper 18 of the year down at Lewes yesterday and came in with a solid 37 points. Work over the winter has seriously paid off and loving the additions of 4iron and 19Âº hybrid to the bag. Looking forward to getting back out next week hopefully and building on it.


----------



## Boabski (Mar 23, 2019)

And my putter was on strike !!


----------



## Hackers76 (Mar 23, 2019)

Proper bandit today get 40 points in our weekly knock and getting cut down to 14 from 24. Didnâ€™t play much different to my normal low scoring weeks, the only difference being I didnâ€™t follow a bad shot with another and got out of trouble well.
Struggled over a few years with back problems which are now past me, this round has given me massive confidence that the handicap can come down to the teens this summer.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 23, 2019)

Two days st Princes in Kent. Very enjoyable, yesterday shot 85 around the Himalayas/ Shore, excellent dinner in the Lodge after. Today we played the Shore/  Dunes loop. It was very slow today, Iâ€™m pretty sure Keegan Bradley was in front of us. The wind got up a bit today too so not as good as yesterday, waiting on every shot, battered by the breeze, no rythmn and too easy to lose concentration, ended up with 89. Itâ€™s an enjoyable setup but not good to play as a two ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2019)

Mediocre 31 points. Never got the driver going. Putting a modicum better and very happy with my bunker play (but had plenty of chances to practice out there)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 23, 2019)

A first for me today. Stuck my name down to play just after 10-00 (very rarely play on Saturday) and would be making up a fourball with people I hadn't played with before. Not a problem for me I enjoy playing with different folk.

Was on the putting green and I noticed a conversation taking play between on the 1st tee. Outcome of this was 'my group and the group before' play together every week, 2 have not turned up so the remaining 4 will go out together and me and the other bloke who put his name down to make up the fourball like myself would have to play as a 2 ball.

So basically we were not welcome to join in their game..... Quite pathetic really and totally needless. Was quite funny on the course as it was busy obviously and they were all chopping it about so we were up their back (no point in playing through as we would be behind more fourballs) and they were rushing to keep ahead of us.

Going to make a point in finding out who they are so I can make sure of avoiding them in comps. 

I think in about 35 years of golfing this is the 1st time I have experienced this. Chuckling to myself about the stupidity of some folk.

Anyhow I enjoyed the company of my playing partner and played ok, I couple of bad swings but 4 birdies so some positives for the season ahead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2019)

saving_par said:



			A first for me today. Stuck my name down to play just after 10-00 (very rarely play on Saturday) and would be making up a fourball with people I hadn't played with before. Not a problem for me I enjoy playing with different folk.

Was on the putting green and I noticed a conversation taking play between on the 1st tee. Outcome of this was 'my group and the group before' play together every week, 2 have not turned up so the remaining 4 will go out together and me and the other bloke who put his name down to make up the fourball like myself would have to play as a 2 ball.

So basically we were not welcome to join in their game..... Quite pathetic really and totally needless. Was quite funny on the course as it was busy obviously and they were all chopping it about so we were up their back (no point in playing through as we would be behind more fourballs) and they were rushing to keep ahead of us.

Going to make a point in finding out who they are so I can make sure of avoiding them in comps.

I think in about 35 years of golfing this is the 1st time I have experienced this. Chuckling to myself about the stupidity of some folk.

Anyhow I enjoyed the company of my playing partner and played ok, I couple of bad swings but 4 birdies so some positives for the season ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Totally unacceptable in this day and age and I'd be kicking up a bit of a stink and finding out who they were and reporting it.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 23, 2019)

+2 at Burnham. CSS +3, so a nice .3 cut to get me down to 1.4. Whoop


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			+2 at Burnham. CSS +3, so a nice .3 cut to get me down to 1.4. Whoop
		
Click to expand...

Top shooting


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2019)

saving_par said:



			A first for me today. Stuck my name down to play just after 10-00 (very rarely play on Saturday) and would be making up a fourball with people I hadn't played with before. Not a problem for me I enjoy playing with different folk.

Was on the putting green and I noticed a conversation taking play between on the 1st tee. Outcome of this was 'my group and the group before' play together every week, 2 have not turned up so the remaining 4 will go out together and me and the other bloke who put his name down to make up the fourball like myself would have to play as a 2 ball.

So basically we were not welcome to join in their game..... Quite pathetic really and totally needless. Was quite funny on the course as it was busy obviously and they were all chopping it about so we were up their back (no point in playing through as we would be behind more fourballs) and they were rushing to keep ahead of us.

Going to make a point in finding out who they are so I can make sure of avoiding them in comps.

I think in about 35 years of golfing this is the 1st time I have experienced this. Chuckling to myself about the stupidity of some folk.

Anyhow I enjoyed the company of my playing partner and played ok, I couple of bad swings but 4 birdies so some positives for the season ahead.
		
Click to expand...

this type of behaviour is pretty poor, seen this type of thing before, but sound like you didn't miss anything and now you know to avoid these clowns


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2019)

lovely day at Muir of ord though windy, wasn't a Ts but a 3 man team stableford with 1 score on first 6, two and and all 3 on last. 

quite slow as the team in from of us lost 2 holes on the group in front of them withing the first 3 holes and was over 3 by the time we crossed the railway. pretty poor really. over 3 and half hours, doesn't sound that slow, but waited on every shot


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm itching to play, haven't swung a club since November due to breaking my 4th metacarpal in December.
		
Click to expand...

How long you on the sidelines until pal?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2019)

Very inconsistent today in slightly difficult conditions!
But a 2 on the 17th lifted the spirits..


----------



## Wilson (Mar 24, 2019)

First medal of the season, swung it ok, aside from a top out of a bad lie where the ball ended up going backwards, and then a top from a good lie in a hazard, leading to a quad on 18, add in many loose shots around the green and I ended up comfortably over handicap.

Weather was glorious, and plenty to be hopeful about for the season ahead.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 24, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			+2 at Burnham. CSS +3, so a nice .3 cut to get me down to 1.4. Whoop
		
Click to expand...

I'm Looking forward to witnessing some proper golf in a few weeks...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 24, 2019)

played with the BiL today and after a fairly decent start it soon went wrong with a couple of duff chips on the same hole and the dreaded double bogey was written on the card. then the driver ,or the idiot weilding it put two balls oob off the next tee and from then on it was a fight to stop the rot from getting worse ,i managed to put a few pars together before that nutter who put two in the boon docks earlier in the round decided that he wanted to play again and another lost ball and reload.it all ended up being a poor round with little make me think that it will turn around next time out . the biggest plus on the day was my new spider putter ,it saved me from a far worse score than what was carded


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2019)

Totally inept. 24 points flat out so safe to say I missed the buffer. Unsurprisingly lying last in my division when I left. Hitting the club this week now the weather looks better to try a couple of different putters and work on my basics and stroke and then hit some balls and find my lost swing


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 24, 2019)

Not playing but watching our Scratch team winning the Hargrove Trophy which is the County's most prestigious trophy


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm Looking forward to witnessing some proper golf in a few weeks...
		
Click to expand...

Have you found a 4th man then? ðŸ˜‚ greens had been hollow tined but ran absolutely fine as per usual. In two weeks theyâ€™ll be immaculate


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2019)

I played at my home course today with a guest who is another persimmon and blades player, he knocked it round nicely for 7 over par, I was crap.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 24, 2019)

39 points yesterday in an Easter hamper comp. Non Q for at least another month by the looks of things. 

Good for 18th place.  Course playing easy in its shortened form.   Greens were atrocious after being sanded spiked and what not.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2019)

Lashing rain and a 4 club wind made today very unpleasant. 4 and half hours not helped by the weather, or the group in front of us who tee's off 40 mins before us and we still caught them on the 2nd and they were in Buggies, luckily they gave up on the 12th and went in or we would still be out there now

Had not a bad score but a couple of dropped shots in the last couple, had to take driver on 17th and then only just cleared the Burn...


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 24, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Have you found a 4th man then? ðŸ˜‚ greens had been hollow tined but ran absolutely fine as per usual. In two weeks theyâ€™ll be immaculate
		
Click to expand...

Haha!

No takers as of yet. Place is too tough for my old man to consider. So hoping someone on here joins us.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 24, 2019)

Played Mowsbury in Bedford today - course in poor condition, greens were some of the slowest I've played on. Came in with a pleasing 37 points, 1 under my HCP despite to triple bogey blobs!


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 24, 2019)

Our annual Augusta 9 hole par 3 challenge where our front 9 is set up to the same yardages as Augustaâ€™s par 3 course. Par 3â€™s are a bit of a weakness but shot a 2 over gross and felt I didnâ€™t play well. Only hit 3 greens, chipping and putting was great.


----------



## mister v (Mar 25, 2019)

Played in our captains day, brilliant turn out, in fact so good he had to change it to an 8.30 am and 1pm shot gun start to get everyone in!! I played with 3 other members who i'd not played with before and had a great time, comedy gold all the way round which is probably why i hit the ball so well and came in on half the holes (best 2 out of 4 to count) 
Really practicing this year and confident of getting my handicap down


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 25, 2019)

Played on Saturday, three of us went to Radlett Park which was my mate's choice for his birthday round. Have played there once before, quite a nice course and a tad tougher than we're used to I think. Funny old round for me, I played quite well and managed 33 points, but that was in spite of fatting a hell of a lot of irons. The course was sodden and muddy in places and I just fatted it so many times. I only scored well because my driving and chipping were both excellent so I was able to carry the one fatted iron per hole and make a lot of bogeys. No blobs, no 7s, but I let myself down a bit at the end because my last five holes were all 6s so only six points scored on those, would have been quite a good score if I hadn't have lost it at the end like that.


----------



## DRW (Mar 25, 2019)

Some games just make you want to scream, had two of them on the trot at different courses, that's not cricket old chap. It was a tad annoying

Driving great, putting great, chipping good and couldn't almost hit a green in regulation (swapped my irons after the 1st game, that helped not, those pxgs are going to be sold if they don't start working ). Didn't lose a ball over the two games, novel experience, conclude the golf was a success as a result.

Great to be out there, see you for some more punishment this week.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 25, 2019)

Strange game this morning. Absolutely hopeless to start with, was on 6 points after 7 holes. Then long game clicked, and I racked up 25 points over the remaining 11 to end up with 31.

Putting was my biggest bugbear, 17th a case in point - on the fringe in 2, ended up taking a 6. Missed at least 4 putts from within 4 feet during the course of the round. On a more positive note, my new 4 iron had it's first outing, and was working well, going straight and long. Next step is to try it off the tee.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 25, 2019)

Played this morning - came last ðŸ˜©
(Team stableford 2 from 3 count)
Oh well; Thursday is revenge day ðŸ˜€
Hopefully ðŸ‘ðŸ˜ˆ


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2019)

I Played this morning in the same format

I started horrendously with a double and triple in the first 3 holes but completed the round in just 6 over. 2 additional singles  one birdie and the rest pars.

We won ours by 3 points.

Loved the weather I reckoned I was getting an extra 10 yards with the irons.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 25, 2019)

Went up to Wallasey with 2 others and our Pro today and had a great time . Course in great nick and really enjoyed it , will be back in the Summer for the England Golf Seniors series .


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2019)

I played a singles friendly today and am deeply concerned to have lost  what, on paper, looked an easy win ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2019)

Played rubbish today, but I did hit my longest ever drive on our 18th. Must have hit two sprinkler heads. Nice wedge into the green which spun back thirty yards short of the pin. 

Good to see at my ripe old age I am still getting longer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I played a singles friendly today and am deeply concerned to have lost  what, on paper, looked an easy win ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

I played a friendly singles today  and should have played left handed to give my elderly opponent a fighting chance... ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I played a friendly singles today  and should have played left handed to give my elderly opponent a fighting chance... ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe you took advantage of an old man. I bet he really won 5&4 but you know what his memory is like.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I don't believe you took advantage of an old man. I bet he really won 5&4 but you know what his memory is like.

Click to expand...

Pretty close Brian, it was 5 & 3 but sadly I did take advantage of an old man... ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2019)

Spent an hour on the putting green last night (swapped to an Anser model again) and was finding a groove. Decided to play our first, second eighth and ninth to try it on the course. For no reason felt quite nervous on the greens trying to get the line and pace right but putted well enough. Hit it poorly so that's my practice for tonight. On the plus side got the results from Sunday's comp and finished fifth from bottom in my division. Can't believe four other choppers were worse than me


----------



## Tongo (Mar 26, 2019)

Shot a round 100 at Moors Valley. Played ok off the tee but was rubbish in and around the greens.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 26, 2019)

12 of us had a courtesy at Reading yesterday as we were tining and verti draining at ours.

Lovely day once it go to around noon. Course was in very nice condition for time of year. Got us all in the mood for the upcoming season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2019)

First Seniorâ€™s Section Comp today, Captain v Vice-Captain Team event & 4BBB, me and partner off 9 & 13 v 2 blokes off 15 & 19.
Played really well, had 21 points after 9 they had 25 points and were also 3 down. Lost the match 5&4, we finished with 41 points, they had 47!
Itâ€™s full of bandits


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			First Seniorâ€™s Section Comp today, Captain v Vice-Captain Team event & 4BBB, me and partner off 9 & 13 v 2 blokes off 15 & 19.
Played really well, had 21 points after 9 they had 25 points and were also 3 down. Lost the match 5&4, we finished with 41 points, they had 47!
Itâ€™s full of bandits 

Click to expand...

But did they smell of wee?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2019)

A tale of 2 halves today. Very, very breezy.

Out in 46, 9 over par, and back in 34, 1 under par. 2 over par net, and in second place 4 shots behind the winner. Front 9 had a number of rank bad mistakes. Back 9 had one 3 putt from not very far away and several missed, makable birdie putts.

How windy was it? On a short 140yd par 3 I usually hit an 8 iron. Today I hit a full out, perfect 5 iron to 3 feet past the pin.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			But did they smell of wee?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate and I was offered a werthers after every other shot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2019)

Chipping practice last night. Shocking. Seemed to have lost all feeling of connection including with the linear method as well as a more conventional version. Was hitting off muddy/bare lies to replicate the course at the moment and was better when I put one on a grassy lie. Got bored so did the same four hole loop as I had done with putting and played each one and then put a couple of balls around the green. Thinned the nuts off each one bar the fat one that when shorter than the divot. I've always struggled with chipping but feel I'm reaching a new low. Looking for my V-Easy tonight. On plus side once I got onto a green I putted better and hit it well off the tee


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 27, 2019)

34 points round Arcot today. New 4 iron working great off the tee and off the fairway. Very happy with it. Less said about my putting, the better.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 27, 2019)

First time at houghwood this year. First time Iâ€™ve broke 36pts. Ended up on 38 ðŸ˜€ was off the yellows, but Iâ€™m still takin it.

Driver good, hybrids good, irons poor. Chippin an puttin good

I wonâ€™t be missin the apexs on that performance! Roll on the v6s

The course playing as good as Iâ€™ve seen it


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 27, 2019)

Second round in 2 days, and same result. Like yesterday, it was blowing a hoolie. Different course today. Unlike yesterday I was consistent throughout the round. Highlight was the putter. Knock in some good 6-8 footers.

And like yesterday, second place. Lost out on count back. Rimmed out on 17 & 18 for birdie, one from about 15 feet, and the other from about 8 feet.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 27, 2019)

Last match in the semi final round robin of the County Seniors Scratch 4BBB away at Kington and we needed a half to go though but went one better and won 3-0 .
Both my partner and I played really well in a tight game against two great guys and after an exchange of holes we had 12 straight halves before we went one up on 14 then won the last to be 2 up .

Will now be playing Hawkstone Park in the Final


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2019)

last game at Nairn Dunbar today from the winter memberships, for me anyway. runs out Sunday night. Course in good condition back on the full course, greens and tee's.

Played Hickory with the boys, We won the front 9 quite comparably, but struggled back into the wind on the back 9, lost that and the match, still enjoyable though.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 28, 2019)

All the practice is starting to pay off....

Only 3 over gross for the pros roll up on the front 9 today (playing off 12) gross 39 for 21 points

Had to take an unplayable lie on the 7th too


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2019)

Decent front 9 of 1 over handicap but a shocker on the back.
Woods, hybrids, wedges , putter all working respectably..
Irons...jeez I hit one decent iron shot all day. Just couldn't find the middle of the club.
Try again tomorrow.......


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 28, 2019)

Last game up at Newbiggin as winter membership runs out tomorrow. Beautiful sunny day, but a bit windy (nothing new there!). 

Played well enough for 33 points, though putting very poor again and cost me a good few shots. Might be time for a putting lesson.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 28, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Just got back from three days in France. Played Belle Dunes and both courses at Le Golf National.

Will do a proper write up tomorrow, but all I will say is that Lâ€™Aigle is an absolute waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

I have played Belle Dune a number of times - great fun and tight in places!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 28, 2019)

Hacked it round Culcabock today, short game was excellent but rest was garbage.
My brother though has had a couple of lessons and was absolutely smashing it, sad news for me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Mar 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chipping practice last night. Shocking. Seemed to have lost all feeling of connection including with the linear method as well as a more conventional version. Was hitting off muddy/bare lies to replicate the course at the moment and was better when I put one on a grassy lie. Got bored so did the same four hole loop as I had done with putting and played each one and then put a couple of balls around the green. Thinned the nuts off each one bar the fat one that when shorter than the divot. I've always struggled with chipping but feel I'm reaching a new low. Looking for my V-Easy tonight. On plus side once I got onto a green I putted better and hit it well off the tee
		
Click to expand...

Man up and get yourself a chipper!


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			Man up and get yourself a chipper!
		
Click to expand...

OuchðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			Man up and get yourself a chipper!
		
Click to expand...

What is a chipper? I do not recognise that name in my memory bank. Is it a tool with which to attack potatoes?


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 28, 2019)

Three games this week
Monday 36 pts and our four won the money
Tuesday 37 pts and I won the roll up
Wednesday - Seniors match we halved our game after being two down with two to play away as the team lost. I would have had 36 pts again - (gimmes were all very close) . Rich vein of form at present - let"s hope it continues tomorrow.


----------



## Dando (Mar 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			What is a chipper? I do not recognise that name in my memory bank. Is it a tool with which to attack potatoes?
		
Click to expand...

With my short game I might be better off using that sort of chipper


----------



## chrisd (Mar 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			With my short game I might be better off using that sort of chipper
		
Click to expand...

Do you ever get to employ a short game??


----------



## Dando (Mar 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Do you ever get to employ a short game??
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes

Hopefully Iâ€™ll get to use it Saturday when I play


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			Man up and get yourself a chipper!
		
Click to expand...

You are on the hit list!!!!!!!!!

I'd rather stick rusty nails in my eyes or give up playing!!

The problem is I know I can do it and it's 99.9% mental with me. Think it's something I need to bin in terms of different styles (yes I've been flipping between conventional and linear - AGAIN) and grind it out on the putting green. On the plus side we should get more grass around the greens soon. When I can get it working in practice I'm so much more confident on the course and can see and play the shots without issue. When I know I am getting flicky or not turning properly everything is done to get the shot over with asap with minimal damage


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You are on the hit list!!!!!!!!!

I'd rather stick rusty nails in my eyes or give up playing!!

The problem is I know I can do it and it's 99.9% mental with me. Think it's something I need to bin in terms of different styles (yes I've been flipping between conventional and linear - AGAIN) and grind it out on the putting green. On the plus side we should get more grass around the greens soon. When I can get it working in practice I'm so much more confident on the course and can see and play the shots without issue.* When I know I am getting flicky or not turning properly everything is done to get the shot over with asap with minimal damage*

Click to expand...

Hey, I've been feeling that pain for 18 months now!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Hey, I've been feeling that pain for 18 months now!
		
Click to expand...

Need to start group counselling on here. I don't think we're alone, just brave enough to admit My name is Homer/Slime and I/we have a problem


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Need to start group counselling on here. I don't think we're alone, just brave enough to admit My name is Homer/Slime and I/we have a problem
		
Click to expand...

lets hope the 3 of us don't ever play in the same group! I can imagine it being like the Top Gear specials where there is the crappy car as a back up, but it would be a chipper instead!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			lets hope the 3 of us don't ever play in the same group! I can imagine it being like the Top Gear specials where there is the crappy car as a back up, but it would be a chipper instead!
		
Click to expand...

I can see an H4H or other meet group being arranged for us already. We could have a game of jeopardy and player one starts with the chipper but as soon as the next one duffs a chip they carry it and whoever has it at the end gets the beer in


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2019)

First qualifier of the year and I'm leader in the clubhouse



Mind you, when we left we were the only 2 entrants...
The club calendar missed offline of our 6 comps and we were waiting for info as to when this comp was.
Nothing on the board yesterday when we left about noon....
Info sheet on the board at 7am this morning so I guess hardly anyone knows and not many will enter.
Played extremely averagely but at least my irons were better.
Seemed to get every bad bounce, lie and luck going.
Were still recovering from the summer and areas around the greens can be very bare or clumpy.
3 times my ball was in a hole between 3 clumps of grass - not ideal when you need to chip about 15 feet....
3 x 45Â° kicks into bunkers, one ending up plugged...
Still....8.2 has a certain ring to it.....


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can see an H4H or other meet group being arranged for us already. We could have a game of jeopardy and player one starts with the chipper but as soon as the next one duffs a chip they carry it and whoever has it at the end gets the beer in
		
Click to expand...

#
I would happily be part of that but it would need to be a double sided chipper as I stand on the other side of the ball. 
maybe the last person should make a donation to H4H


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2019)

back on the full course today for the first time. not the best day for it with a very strong wind,

Hit a great shot on the first avoided the new drive bunkers, but still had 195 to the flag (holes is now 30 yards longer) 2nd again hit a  good tee shot right between the new drive bunkers. didn't zap the flag, but hit a 3 wood as well as i can but was still 40 yards short of the green. Rest of the course is similar apart from the new drive bunkers apart from 6th which if anything is easier as 5 bunkers have been removed, but still needed a 2 iron to reach today. the new 7th is a beast the old hole was 500 off the white into the wind the new whits is 540 with a drive bunker at 240, which i made today despite the wind, hit 3 wood 5 iron and only just made the front 14th is a bit longer its was 220 to the middle despite the card saying 215 to the front as the black tee isn't built yet?? but at least you can afford to be long now the old green always best to be short than long. 16th was a bit easier with no burn and 18 again a bit hrader as the green is 25% smaller.


is summery a much harder course, though some holes are a bit easier around the green


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can see an H4H or other meet group being arranged for us already. We could have a game of jeopardy and player one starts with the chipper but as soon as the next one duffs a chip they carry it and whoever has it at the end gets the beer in
		
Click to expand...

The problem with that is, if I were to use the chipper, I may find it works and then won't hand it over!


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 29, 2019)

Played Lanzarote Golf Club today ... nice course.  26 points ... pleased with that as it was a new course for me and I played with a hire set of the wrong flex (golf clubs never have hire sets with senior flex).  I would recommend it to anyone holidaying there.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2019)

Played 18 in glorious sunshine this afternoon. Played Ok-ish. Shot 78 (+6) with 3 birdies. Was doggy do off the tee but played some nice long irons, including a 3 iron to 10ft from 210 yds on our Par 5 18th. Chipping and putting were very decent and saved me quite a few shots. 

Comp day tomorrow. No doubt all the bad shots will return with a vengeance ðŸ˜‡


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 29, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Played 18 in glorious sunshine this afternoon. Played Ok-ish. Shot 78 (+6) with 3 birdies. Was doggy do off the tee but played some nice long irons, including a 3 iron to 10ft from 210 yds on our Par 5 18th. Chipping and putting were very decent and saved me quite a few shots.

Comp day tomorrow. No doubt all the bad shots will return with a vengeance ðŸ˜‡
		
Click to expand...


Steady stuff mate ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			Steady stuff mate ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I'm a world beater when no ones watching ðŸ˜‚


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 29, 2019)

Beautiful day so popped up the club . Found someoneone on the putting green who fancied a few holes (he wanting a bit of practice as he's in a winter final tomorrow. And also seems we've been drawn against each other in round 1 the forthcoming club championship). Pottered around smacking a few balls for 10 holes (behind a string of fourballs). Nice banter, nice day, good scores on holes. Absolutely enjoyable. This should be why we play!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 30, 2019)

Ind Stab today, first off at 7:00am, really played well, couple of disappointing Par 3â€™s on the back 9, a bogey and a double bogey, the double came after hitting my initial tee shot through the back and oob.
37 pts


----------



## Dando (Mar 30, 2019)

Played darenth valley.
Didnâ€™t hit a fairway. 
Irons were ok. 
Played last 7 holes level par. 
Have developed a high fade with my driver which is annoying.
Off to the range tomorrow


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 30, 2019)

Now that was proper golf today! Shorts and t-shirt weather, no wind, beautiful! Shot 35 points, pretty good round save for two horror show blobs. 20 of those points were on the last 8 holes. 

Tried a new kind of putting routine, I was quite happy with it going forward. Never had any kind of routine before really but I'm hoping it puts me in a good place to be more confident on the greens. I also holed one of my best ever chips, bumped it with an 8 iron landing it in the rough so it crept onto the green and rolled down a slope into the hole. Shame it was only for a bogey, ha. Lots of positives though really.


----------



## Crow (Mar 30, 2019)

Typical hacker's inconsistency today, 8 points on the front nine, 21 on the back nine.......


----------



## Wolf (Mar 30, 2019)

Been manic with work last few weeks so barely touched a club in 2 weeks, today Played 10 holes after work. 

All I can say was it was a decent walk in good weather as for the golf absolute crap.. Had no idea how to swing, where the ball was going to go and couldn't make any sort of repeatable action. Bodes well for tomorrow's comp. I feel 0.1 comibg back and a head start for Imurg in our H4H wager...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2019)

30 points in the Saturday roll up. Actually felt I swung it better than the score suggests and frittered a couple of daft shots away between 5-9. Nice steady back nine and feeling as though a good score is close


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			30 points in the Saturday roll up. Actually felt I swung it better than the score suggests and frittered a couple of daft shots away between 5-9. Nice steady back nine and feeling as though a good score is close
		
Click to expand...

I guess you were chipping much better ................................. what changed?


----------



## Wilson (Mar 30, 2019)

13 holes last night in cracking weather, zero warmup as it was straight from work - +5 for the first 5 holes, +1 for the next 8 - didnâ€™t hit it that well, but short game was good, holed a couple of nice putts too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2019)

Slime said:



			I guess you were chipping much better ................................. what changed?
		
Click to expand...

A couple of poor chips in there still but everything just seemed so much smoother. Went back to linear chipping and pitching and had more confidence again. Holed a few more putts with the Anser back in the bag too. Felt I left 3-4 points out there so close to being very respectable. Try again tomorrow


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2019)

Haven't played in months and went out today - spent most of the round trying to figure my swing out before giving up and just letting nature (no swing thoughts etc) take it course  - unfortunately I realised this at the 16th.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Mar 30, 2019)

Played today, and boy was it a blast. Lucky enough to have had one of the lessons GM offered up in the last round w/ clive tucker and going to say the drill / lesson worked wonder. Good weather for it as well.

Just a friendly knock but I went +3 over the front nine (playing off 24) and a dicey back 9 saw me end the round 10 under handicap, and that was with my putter letting me down. Monthly medal tomorrow, fingered crossed.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 30, 2019)

Swindle today. 40 pts, including an eagle on the par 5 12th. Came 8th out of 29. Tough school.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2019)

Tain open.... crap weather again blowing and showers. played well apart from putting, could just not get the pace and was either miles past or short then inevitably missed coming back. 11 three putts, 85 gross.

ive i new nickmane 3 putt pat...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			First qualifier of the year and I'm leader in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Well, this is what happens when you don't advertise a competition until the afternoon/evening before
There were.......2 entries!!
Me and CVG.....and I did him by a point so I've won my first competition at the Zoo
What a joke
And because we both missed buffer by about a long par 5 , CSS went reductions only..........


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 31, 2019)

now that you are a winner, there is only one way to go Iâ€™m afraid. Itâ€™s only a short life span at the topðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, this is what happens when you don't advertise a competition until the afternoon/evening before
There were.......2 entries!!
Me and CVG.....and I did him by a point so I've won my first competition at the Zoo
What a joke
And because we both missed buffer by about a long par 5 , CSS went reductions only..........

Click to expand...

did you get your name on a board?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			did you get your name on a board?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, no.
Just a boring monthly comp......anyway, 5 day members don't get board comps at our place.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 31, 2019)

Just got back from the club, as I expected 0.1 increase coming my way. Started par, par, quad, quad, triple to be +11 after 5 holes.. Then pars all way until the par 4, 9th hole there I am 95 yards from the green in 1, walked off with a 6.

So 13 over after 9 holes. Then managed to shoot level par back 9, what a poxy game. I definetly need to practice more and sort out my driving and bunker play.

So @Imurg  after 1 round you have the lead in our wager...


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played darenth valley.
Didnâ€™t hit a fairway.
Irons were ok.
Played last 7 holes level par.
Have developed a high fade with my driver which is annoying.
Off to the range tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Went to the range with 7iron, 3 wood and driver.
Hit 60 balls in total of which 10 were decent.
I hate this poxy game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

Sunday roll up and another miserable day playing badly. There seems to be a definite pattern emerging over the last month or so of playing reasonably most Saturdays and then terribly on a Sunday. No idea why but it stops now


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 31, 2019)

4 over front, level par back.  Double on a 130yard par 3.  Ouch  


New putting grip working an absolute treat.  Holing out is a breeze and feeling very confident of putts going on my intended line for longer ones. 

Looking forward to the course going back to full length. Weather was perfect out there today.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Apr 1, 2019)

Late report, played Saturday. Absolutely perfect conditions, very inconsistent golf from me. 32 points, left lots of shots out there. Looking forward to a few things to work on before next game on Saturday.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 1, 2019)

and played with an unloosable ball. I sent it to places that, I'm sure no other golf ball had ever been, and kept on finding it. I reloaded at least 5 times so by finding it I saved at least 10 shots! Smashing day it was too.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)

I lost 4 balls over the weekend, 1 on Saturday and 3 on Sunday, with 2 of those being on 1 hole!

Nuff said.....


----------



## Curls (Apr 1, 2019)

What did we learn from this weekend's competitive activity? 

Don't skull a pint, run to the tee box and take your first swing of the day.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 1, 2019)

I found one as well!!! The wife also "found" one as she discovered on the green we were on at the time. (Played wrong ball). LOL. It got launched into the bushes nearby on completion of the hole.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 1, 2019)

Bitter sweet yesterday playing in the first (and last) comp of the season at Aylesbury Park GC which is now closed due to HS2.
It was captains changeover Texas Scramble (must be shortest term for a captain ever) and whilst I was somewhat off form, we managed to come 2nd with net 59.1


----------



## DRW (Apr 1, 2019)

Played at St Daves, started off great 6 pars on the front nine, driving great and long game great. thought for the first time ever I was going to beat my handicap, not a chance, only got a couple pars on the back nine as the short game disappeared.  

Its a hard course when you are hitting woods into most of the par 4s, 3s and 5s and your short game doesn't get you up and down at all. Must have gone in 5-6 greenside bunkers after pretty good shots to the green with woods and didnt manage to get up and down once. The course is great its so relentless.

Came back, then had a quick 9 holes at the home club and went round in 1 over. Hit every fairway and both pars 3s off the tee, so 9 out of 9, don't think I have ever done that before, shame I didn't sink a putt.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 1, 2019)

First title of the season safely tucked away in the trophy cabinet, won the Centenary Four Ball competition to open the season with my regular PP Paul. Very close finish but won on count back with a better back 9.

Was a good day and we both played well.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2019)

ger147 said:



			First title of the season safely tucked away in the trophy cabinet, won the Centenary Four Ball competition to open the season with my regular PP Paul. Very close finish but won on count back with a better back 9.

Was a good day and we both played well.
		
Click to expand...

thats funny he says he carried you all the way round as you played crap


----------



## GG26 (Apr 1, 2019)

Only managed nine holes at the weekend and with a couple of exceptions struck the ball really well.  My previous best score on our front nine was 43 and managed a 40 and could easily have been a couple less.  Even threw a couple of birdies in there, which are rare for me.  Just hope I keep this up when our season starts, although disappointingly we only have two weekend qualifiers before June.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2019)

Got out this afternoon, only 1 other person on the course, gross 73 for a nett 64 , best score Iâ€™ve put together off the winter tees and preferred lies. Included 5 birdies, another personal best!
Short game was spot on, had a loft and lie check done on the irons on saturday and all 3 wedges adjusted to 2 degrees flat.
Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 1, 2019)

Played Porthmadog GC today to complete a busy few days of golf. Royal Lytham last Thursday, Holywell GC on Saturday and Royal St Davids yesterday were the other rounds. Decent sunny weather for all the games but very inconsistent in each. A few good holes always seem to be followed by a few very poor holes. No confidence in my game at the moment but the light nights now will see me get a bit of practice in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2019)

ger147 said:



			First title of the season safely tucked away in the trophy cabinet, won the Centenary Four Ball competition to open the season with my regular PP Paul. Very close finish but won on count back with a better back 9.

Was a good day and we both played well.
		
Click to expand...

Well done matey. I've done my hard yards and qualified for our end of season "Masters" for competition winners between September 2018 and August 2019


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2019)

Went out solo today, trying a few things.
Quite busy for a Monday so I had to skip around missing some holes, playing some twice...
It's there, it just needs a damn good kick up the backside!
But I did play our 9th hole twice in a total of 7 shots - it's considered one of the trickier ones so that was pleasing.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Went out solo today, trying a few things.
Quite busy for a Monday so I had to skip around missing some holes, playing some twice...
It's there, it just needs a damn good kick up the backside!
But I did play our 9th hole twice in a total of 7 shots - it's considered one of the trickier ones so that was pleasing.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the short par 3 isnâ€™t itðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Thatâ€™s the short par 3 isnâ€™t itðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 6535 (Apr 1, 2019)

I didnâ€™t play, but I practised on the short game area at Woburn today. Just a joy to be there and playing different shots from different distances. Just amazing. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Apr 1, 2019)

Just a bounce game today with 14 players, a few pulling out because of the threat of rain, which didn't materialised.
Good conditions, but the scoring was poor. 2nd with 32 points, with the winner having 33 points.
Driving was the worse this year, but managed to somehow work myself around the course.
Parred all 4 of our par 3 holes. The Spanish do like long par threes, our yellow tees are 157 180 176 and 185 yards.

Next game is on Friday, April Medal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2019)

6535 said:



			I didnâ€™t play, but I practised on the short game area at Woburn today. Just a joy to be there and playing different shots from different distances. Just amazing. Looking forward to tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to have that sort of facility accessible locally. I could literally spend hours and hours working on things and finding out what does and doesn't work best for my game.


----------



## Dando (Apr 2, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Thatâ€™s the short par 3 isnâ€™t itðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

No, the 9th is the one with the windmill


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			No, the 9th is the one with the windmill
		
Click to expand...

Such jealousy from you both....


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			Just a bounce game today with 14 players, a few pulling out because of the threat of rain, which didn't materialised.
Good conditions, but the scoring was poor. 2nd with 32 points, with the winner having 33 points.
Driving was the worse this year, but managed to somehow work myself around the course.
Parred all 4 of our par 3 holes. The Spanish do like long par threes, our yellow tees are 157 180 176 and 185 yards.

Next game is on Friday, April Medal.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play?


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			No, the 9th is the one with the windmill
		
Click to expand...

Kerr PowðŸ‘ŠðŸ¥ŠðŸ¥ŠðŸ¥Š


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 2, 2019)

36 points round the Hotchkin this afternoon, slight rain to start then dry but hailstorm on 17 turned the green white . 
Cheers Glyn for letting us start later to miss worst of the rain 
Changes looking stunning , ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2019)

Wandered round for 18 holes with a 2 and a14 handicapper. With an 8 on one par 4 the score was always going to be high but an 84 (71) off 12 was ok. Best thing was the low handicapper suggestion that I try cack handed putting and it worked really well. He shot gross 66ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Wandered round for 18 holes with a 2 and a14 handicapper. With an 8 on one par 4 the score was always going to be high but an 84 (71) off 12 was ok. Best thing was the low handicapper suggestion that I try cack handed putting and it worked really well. He shot gross 66ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

 I take it your putting was terrible ? Otherwise I would take it as a bit of gamesmanship.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Went out solo today, trying a few things.
Quite busy for a Monday so I had to skip around missing some holes, playing some twice...
It's there, it just needs a damn good kick up the backside!
But I did play our 9th hole twice in a total of 7 shots - it's considered one of the trickier ones so that was pleasing.
		
Click to expand...




anotherdouble said:



			Thatâ€™s the short par 3 isnâ€™t itðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			No, the 9th is the one with the windmill
		
Click to expand...

Beaten to it. Good to see other forumers on my wavelength.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2019)

richart said:



			I take it your putting was terrible ? Otherwise I would take it as a bit of gamesmanship.

Click to expand...

Not really Rich, I just moaned about it


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2019)

Played today and marked a card for a new member, he hit the ball absolutely miles it was obscene, at one point on a par 3 I was hitting 5 iron and he was hitting a PW!  Then one par 5 I've got a 3 wood for 2nd shot and he has a 7iron! However he had absolutely no short game whatsoever and shot a 90 despite hitting a lot of fairways and greens, if he can find a short game he will be lethal. 

I on the other hand stuck with 3 wood off the tee as again driver was barely finding the course, even the 3 wood was struggling to behave. But I managed to knock it round in +8 with a penalty drop on the last and OOB on the 12th (the one time I hit the driverðŸ˜’). 

Lessons booked in for next week to start the process of sorting my game out and seeing if I can actually play a competition round without having a horror show.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2019)

or rather didn't, lashing rain and high winds. none of the boys went out, though i did see two guys on the webcam about 2 ish, they must be mad.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2019)

We got beaten by the fog - as expertly forecast.. Not!
Managed 9 and the fog wafted in and out but settled as a total pea soup on the 8th.
Played the 9th and called it a day...
A mile down the road it was cracking the pavements


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			We got beaten by the fog - as expertly forecast.. Not!
Managed 9 and the fog wafted in and out but settled as a total pea soup on the 8th.
Played the 9th and called it a day...
A mile down the road it was cracking the pavements

Click to expand...

Did you get a par 3 on the 9th ?

Got a society day at Blackmoor tomorrow , so you can keep the fog to yourself. Would be nice if it warmed up a bit as well. We have some ancient Mariners that might not survive a cold snap.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2019)

richart said:



			Did you get a par 3 on the 9th ?

Got a society day at Blackmoor tomorrow , so you can keep the fog to yourself. Would be nice if it warmed up a bit as well. We have some ancient Mariners that might not survive a cold snap.

Click to expand...

Being able to see no more than 120 yards I managed to par it.....so up thine!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 3, 2019)

Finally got to play in a medal after a month of conflicting dates. Just got in before the rain started this evening. 

Front 9 of 46 which I felt robbed by (2 tee shots straight down the middle hitting something and shooting into rough never to be seen again). 

Back 9 was probably the best I've played. 39 shots for a 85 net 69. From the 6th onwards I didn't miss a green from 160 in. Gutted to miss a few reasonable birdie putts for what would have been a level par back 9.

Should see me cut from 16 (16.3) to 16 (15.7) ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Finally got to play in a medal after a month of conflicting dates. Just got in before the rain started this evening.

Front 9 of 46 which I felt robbed by (2 tee shots straight down the middle hitting something and shooting into rough never to be seen again).

Back 9 was probably the best I've played. 39 shots for a 85 net 69. From the 6th onwards I didn't miss a green from 160 in. Gutted to miss a few reasonable birdie putts for what would have been a level par back 9.

Should see me cut from 16 (16.3) to 16 (15.7) ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Good effort. Shame about those two lost balls from a good drive. Hope the cut is first of many this season and that back nine is impressive


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 3, 2019)

Day 2 at The Hotchkin and again very enjoyable , visited some different bunkers to yesterday


----------



## Crow (Apr 3, 2019)

B Team 4BBB match tonight, I was playing the Mizuno White Fang 1, 3, 5 & 7 woods, Dunlop Peter Thomson 3 to 9 plus PW & SW and a Bronty BW6 putter.

First time out on the course with the Bronty putter and I holed some bombs, including a curling downhiller from off the green, I was starting to feel embarrassed so many were going in.
But we still only managed a half.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Finally got to play in a medal after a month of conflicting dates. Just got in before the rain started this evening.

Front 9 of 46 which I felt robbed by (2 tee shots straight down the middle hitting something and shooting into rough never to be seen again).

Back 9 was probably the best I've played. 39 shots for a 85 net 69. From the 6th onwards I didn't miss a green from 160 in. Gutted to miss a few reasonable birdie putts for what would have been a level par back 9.

Should see me cut from 16 (16.3) to 16 (15.7) ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Evidently I canâ€™t do maths properly. Now off 15.1.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 4, 2019)

Last night was a 9 hole divot and drive shotgun start at 5pm. Weather was nice, simply cannot wait for the summer evenings as there was a nice taster with sunny spells. Played ok, was a bit of a mixed bag but I scrambled well. Highlight had to be the pitch in eagle from about 50 yards on the 6th - driver, 4 iron and a pitch for 5 points. Continued with a par on 7, 8 & the first (started on 2). Overall a personal 20 points and our team (best 2 scored from 4) won ðŸ˜Ž nice new callaway epic flash cap and a decent chilli and rice for dinner topped it off perfectly. Great company too ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 4, 2019)

Played today, very erratic, probably end up about half way down the field and as its a qualifier will have 0.1 added - oh well !
I did find 6 balls though, including 2 X ProV1.
Every cloud...............


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2019)

It's a stupid game and I'll fight anyone who says different


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2019)

Another round and just scraped by into buffer to avoid another 0.1. Yet again Driver woes it goes long straight left, or short and way right ðŸ˜’ lessons begin tomorrow to correct said issue and may have to treat myself to a new driver just to feel better ðŸ˜‚

IIn the flip side played with a lad of 13 who had 45 points, literally the round of his life and at one point apologised saying he felt embarrassed that everything g he did went in the hole as he knew he'd be called a bandit in clubhouse. Just told him to enjoy the good play and savour the moment.


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 6, 2019)

Great start start to todayâ€™s Stableford comp.  1st tee Par 3, 220 into a stiff breeze hit a good one rolls on to about 15 ft from the pin.

A bloominâ€™ red kite appears from the trees attacks my ball has 3 goes at taking it away leaving about 30yds off the green.  New ball as well!

Replace the ball on the green, head gone, 3 putt and the tone set for the day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2019)

Smashing day today. Captain's day, shotgun start. I played with 2 blokes I've never met before and they were great. I didn't score too well but actually played very decently. Putting let me down but equally our greens are quite ropey right now and they cost me a few. I still need to work more on my mid irons but short irons were back on form so that made me a happy boy.

The rain even held off until I came in ðŸ˜„. Looking forward to next week when I can get back on the yellows.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2019)

First medal of the year (as opposed to Stableford which all our winter comps are). Played like a tosser of course. Cracking start of triple, triple. Threatened a comeback by playing reasonably well for 11 holes, then a shank on the 14th resulting in another triple killed that comeback stone dead. Ended up with a net 73 which is +5. And that's me back up to 21 when I should be on 18 by now. Just rubbish. Frustrating. Might go out again tomorrow. 

Seems like every round now I hit one or two ridiculous shanks with a wedge. There's nothing more frustrating than being about 100 yards from the green, shanking it in completely the wrong direction into some trees and taking another 5 shots to get it down from there. Painful.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2019)

I wasn't last. And that is as good as it got


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2019)

full_throttle said:



			I wasn't last. And that is as good as it got
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ We are here to share your pain. I was there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2019)

Two days of superb practice disintegrated into mediocrity (at best). A measly 27 points and was lucky to get that. I simply didn't feel I swung it as I had in warm up from the second tee (lost ball OOB). Medal tomorrow. That'll be fun!


----------



## Lump (Apr 6, 2019)

Captains drive in today. Drawn 4balls. I pulled the outgoing lady Captain and Club captain. 
5 birdies myself and a great team effort, we snuck the win by 2 pts. Really nice day and really starting to feel at home at the new club.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2019)

Lump said:



			Captains drive in today. Drawn 4balls. I pulled the outgoing lady Captain and Club captain.
5 birdies myself and a great team effort, we snuck the win by 2 pts. Really nice day and really starting to feel at home at the new club.
		
Click to expand...

Why did you leave Selby James?

I like the look of the oaks, does it feel like a relatively new course?

Youâ€™ve got some cracking professionals there.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Two days of superb practice disintegrated into mediocrity (at best). A measly 27 points and was lucky to get that. I simply didn't feel I swung it as I had in warm up from the second tee (lost ball OOB). Medal tomorrow. That'll be fun!
		
Click to expand...

Keep going Homer.

It will happen one day when it all clicks into place.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Keep going Homer.

It will happen one day when it all clicks into place.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal. Still glass half full as it really does feel close and the work I've done in practice where I'm hitting it great reminds me its in there. Just need to stay patient although I could do with a spark on the greens but we'll try again tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2019)

Our 9th is closed for a refurb. There is a '9th' which is 77 yards, to complete the 18, made from our chipping green.

I shanked it 140 yards, to behind a tree on the 18th. 

Apparently there are no trees on the 9th.

I know better.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Two shot cut, which I am pleased about
		
Click to expand...

As are the rest of us..


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Apr 6, 2019)

Actually it was yesterday. April Medal. 93 (14) nett 79 (Par72) was good enough for 8th place. Thought I played awful, another poor driving display, and my putting was even worse. Longest putt holed was probably less than 3 foot, and I missed another from 2 feet. Have only sunk 1 putt over 6 feet in the last 7 rounds. In my defence we have some holes on our golf course that if you are in the wrong position its an 3 putt at least, plus the greenkeepers are trying out new locations for the holes, and the top/bottom of slopes and almost off the green seem to be the order of the day. 

Pairs match play on Monday, practice for the Spanish (Valencia) Federation League.


----------



## Lump (Apr 6, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Why did you leave Selby James?

I like the look of the oaks, does it feel like a relatively new course?

Youâ€™ve got some cracking professionals there.
		
Click to expand...

Selby is being run by a Load of muppets. Itâ€™s a shame as the course as a whole is suffering because of that. 
Itâ€™s also massively clicky. IMO itâ€™s an old mans club with a golf course attached. 
The Oaks is a breath of fresh air, such a nice friendly environment. Very family orientated. Run and owned by a family. 

Itâ€™s bloody long in places, which I like. (Can push it back to very close to 7000yrds)Doesnâ€™t feel like a â€œnewâ€ course. Doesnâ€™t feel as mature as your track for sure though.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2019)

Won on count back with 36pts. Highlight of the round, rimming the hole from 230yds into a breeze with a 3 wood. Finished 6 inches away and was a tap in eagle.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 7, 2019)

Played pretty well tee to green (16 holes); Putted poorly all day (all holes); 37 points  meehhhhh


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2019)

round at Torvean on Friday evening, nice afternoon after a week of rain. Then played Royal Dornoch yesterday morning. Weather was pretty horrible in Inverness, but once we got over the Black Isle the weather was much better and the sun even came out on the back 9. had a nice round and got round pretty quickly as the course was empty apart from two young lads of about 13 who tee's off the first in front of us, who then must have taken at least 25 shots each on the hole and 30 mins to play it, luckily they let us through on the 2nd tee. when my mate asked after how co they were on the championship course as they usually play the struie,  a ladies medal on there so they were allowed to play on the main course.  only thing about that and the same situation at Nairn there were no ladies in sight on the struie first hole or the tee or hanging around the car part waiting to go out, but the whole morning blocked out.


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			Actually it was yesterday. April Medal. 93 (14) nett 79 (Par72) was good enough for 8th place. Thought I played awful, another poor driving display, and my putting was even worse. Longest putt holed was probably less than 3 foot, and I missed another from 2 feet. Have only sunk 1 putt over 6 feet in the last 7 rounds. In my defence we have some holes on our golf course that if you are in the wrong position its an 3 putt at least, plus the greenkeepers are trying out new locations for the holes, and the top/bottom of slopes and almost off the green seem to be the order of the day.

Pairs match play on Monday, practice for the Spanish (Valencia) Federation League.
		
Click to expand...

Where, in Spain, do you play?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2019)

Wasn't happy with yesterday's round and had a free day today so I went down to Nine of Herts, a scrappy local nine-holer with five par 4s and four par 3s. Played really well! Finished only 7 over par with my main ball. I hit two balls on the par 3s and one of the par 4s, and the second ball was two shots better overall on those holes. Then I got 25 balls out on the driving range before I left, and hit them beautifully as well, especially with the hybrid which was fantastic to see. So now I'm feeling great about my golf and feeling like it's in a good place, which means I'll inevitably shoot 100 next time.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 7, 2019)

Didn't plan to play today after starting swing changes, but got roped into teeing off late in medal to make up a 4 ball, hit some good shots, some bad, got absolutely soaked to the bone and all 4 of us agreed to take the 0.1 increase and NR after 9, as the heavens continued to open and winds got stronger making it pointless continuing. But happy with the first few things changed and few more to come and hopefully at some point a decent full round driving the ball.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			First medal of the year (as opposed to Stableford which all our winter comps are). Played like a tosser of course. Cracking start of triple, triple. Threatened a comeback by playing reasonably well for 11 holes, then a shank on the 14th resulting in another triple killed that comeback stone dead. Ended up with a net 73 which is +5. And that's me back up to 21 when I should be on 18 by now. Just rubbish. Frustrating. Might go out again tomorrow. 

Seems like every round now I hit one or two ridiculous shanks with a wedge. There's nothing more frustrating than being about 100 yards from the green, shanking it in completely the wrong direction into some trees and taking another 5 shots to get it down from there. Painful.
		
Click to expand...

Friend of mine was bothered with shanking as well, this is the tip I found on u-tube for him and it cured it immediately,   address the ball as normall take 2 swings and swing just inside the ball without hitting it, on the 3rd swing hit the ball. 

I found it incredible this worked for him straight away and after months of problems he was delighted.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Friend of mine was bothered with shanking as well, this is the tip I found on u-tube for him and it cured it immediately,   address the ball as normall take 2 swings and swing just inside the ball without hitting it, on the 3rd swing hit the ball.

I found it incredible this worked for him straight away and after months of problems he was delighted.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers but when I'm only doing it once or twice a round I really think it might just be laziness rather than a major fault I need to work on (since it doesn't happen consistently). If it becomes more frequent I'll have to try something like that. Didn't hit one today though in the 9 holes plus 25 balls on the range.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2019)

Foursomes bogey today. What a format. Eagled the 7th with a holed 9i to go to plus 3, and then melted. Finished minus 3. Total waste of a day. Cold too, and damp, but avoided the rain.

Shank count = zero = Happy days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2019)

First qualifying Comp of the year - a bogey board Comp 

Went round in 69 , 2 under gross , 2 bogeys , 4 birdies but because of the strange format ended up 6 up on the course 

Currently top of the leaderboard ðŸ˜€


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 7, 2019)

First round in the Summer handicap knockout today and giving away 16 shots . Was 3 up after 4 , he got it back to 2 after the 10th but then I won 11 and 12 when he lost a ball off the tee. But he bounced back with a 2 nett 1 on the par 3 13th and won 14 with a nett par so 2 up. Pulled my tee shot on 15 th and he had two putts for the hole from above the hole 10 foot away and 3 putted for the half.
Made a very good putt from off the green on 16 to go dormy and he pulled his tee shot OB on 17 so won 3&1


----------



## Crow (Apr 7, 2019)

First qualifier of the year, a Stableford which breaks with tradition.

I played a MacGregor Synchrolite persimmon driver, Uniroyal Arnold Palmer laminated 3 & 4 woods, Dunlop Australian Blades 2 to 9 iron plus PW, a Craigton Neil Coles SW and a Wilson 8813 putter.

Started with a nice 4 wood to position A, then pulled a 9 iron left of the green, hit the ground behind the ball and the club head bounced over it on my chip, thinned the next over the green, putt on +1 for DB and 1 point. And that set the pattern for the day.
10 points out, 13 back for 23 total and 0.1 back.

Two balls OB, one ball lost, shank count = 1.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice walk round the Bracken today.

Par 5, hit nice tee shot then nice iron to lay up, middle of the fairway to find it sat in a nice old divot that the birds had flicked out ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ why oh why did they not change that rule ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡

Plenty of positives to take to the 1st qualifier of the year for me next Saturday 

Driving good, irons good, putting reasonable. 

Chipping woeful and lesson needed this week ðŸ˜±


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2019)

Came home in the proverbial ambulance in the monthly medal. Went out in 39 (+4 gross) and flying. Double at 12 and 14 put me back to level handicap wise. Then finished, 6,7,7 (double, quadruple, double) for net 75


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2019)

Played 18 today just to mark a card for Tuggles who's HC had become non-competitive. 

Shot 77 (+5) and 4 of those shots were on the first 6 holes ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸  

Had 2 decent eagle putts (both just missed) and missed a 2 footer on the last for a birdie (lost concentration). Could/should have been 2 or 3 better..


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 7, 2019)

A nice round at Burnham and Berrow courtesy of @MendieGK alongsode @pokerjoke 

What a quality course that is. Really enjoyed the course. Very quickly starting to see the beauty of such courses. Iâ€™ll not go into detail on the round as itâ€™s not polite to brag ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

One thing though. If I see another amateur hit it as far as Sam Iâ€™ll be amazed. Didnâ€™t hurt the ego at all ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			A nice round at Burnham and Berrow courtesy of @MendieGK alongsode @pokerjoke

What a quality course that is. Really enjoyed the course. Very quickly starting to see the beauty of such courses. Iâ€™ll not go into detail on the round as itâ€™s not polite to brag ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

One thing though. If I see another amateur hit it as far as Sam Iâ€™ll be amazed. Didnâ€™t hurt the ego at all ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Bandit


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Bandit
		
Click to expand...

#shorthittingbandit?


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			#shorthittingbandit?
		
Click to expand...

Despite being â€˜pokedâ€™ for the last few holes. He finished very steady!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			A nice round at Burnham and Berrow courtesy of @MendieGK alongsode @pokerjoke

What a quality course that is. Really enjoyed the course. Very quickly starting to see the beauty of such courses. Iâ€™ll not go into detail on the round as itâ€™s not polite to brag ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

One thing though. If I see another amateur hit it as far as Sam Iâ€™ll be amazed. Didnâ€™t hurt the ego at all ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed the round today in great company,Sam was a splendid host and Dave was great company all the way round(helps when you have lots of shots .

Course was in good condition and the greens were very true.

Drove so well today to the 18th when I needed a good one the gods failed me.
Great fun being bombed past by 50 yards when Sam brought out the big dog.
Dave very steady golf and if you stay patient that handicap will come down for sure.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 7, 2019)

FIrst round off the tips net 71 .
Double on first
Double on nine.
Treble on sixteen.
The rest was very good.
Bit disappointed until I saw 63 on leader board. â€œ63â€ jeez.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Really enjoyed the round today in great company,Sam was a splendid host and Dave was great company all the way round(helps when you have lots of shots .

Course was in good condition and the greens were very true.

Drove so well today to the 18th when I needed a good one the gods failed me.
Great fun being bombed past by 50 yards when Sam brought out the big dog.
Dave very steady golf and if you stay patient that handicap will come down for sure.
		
Click to expand...

For the record it was 67 yds on the 8th ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Really enjoyed the round today in great company,Sam was a splendid host and Dave was great company all the way round(helps when you have lots of shots .

Course was in good condition and the greens were very true.

Drove so well today to the 18th when I needed a good one the gods failed me.
Great fun being bombed past by 50 yards when Sam brought out the big dog.
Dave very steady golf and if you stay patient that handicap will come down for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Some would say that drive on 18 was karma.... 

Not me if course. But some..... 

Nice to meet more forummers. What this place is all about.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2019)

played with a mate who wanted to put in a supplementary score before heading off for work for a couple of months. 

quite windy and an easterly too boot. first time on the new holes from the back tee's. first is 50 yards longer, but was a drive and a 9 iron , had to lay up on the 2nd with the new drive bunkers so was hybrid off the tee which left a 266 shot for the 2nd, made it.. just . 6th is def easier. 7th was 3 wood, 5 iron and wedge. back 9 was tough into the wind, 

i played quite well, which is typical as i didn't take a sup card and shot 3 over gross which would have been a cut, my mate played sheer hite and will be getting 0.1

new holes are nice though the greens are slow, def going to be playing a could of shots harder into a westerly


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			One thing though. If I see another amateur hit it as far as Sam Iâ€™ll be amazed. Didnâ€™t hurt the ego at all ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Oh my days, as a long hitter myselfðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ ðŸ˜± I look forward to playing with @MendieGK and @Captainron in 2 weeks. I should be at least 80 yards shorter per drive than them two.

I guess Sam will be straighter than Cam ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh my days, as a long hitter myselfðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ ðŸ˜± I look forward to playing with @MendieGK and @Captainron in 2 weeks. I should be at least 80 yards shorter per drive than them two.

I guess Sam will be straighter than Cam ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Even I'm straighter than Cam. I may be 100 yards shorter but I have a chance to actually play my second with the same ball


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh my days, as a long hitter myselfðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ ðŸ˜± I look forward to playing with @MendieGK and @Captainron in 2 weeks. I should be at least 80 yards shorter per drive than them two.

I guess Sam will be straighter than Cam ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I do recall thinking Cam was a big hitter. But I've played with others who I thiught were equally as long. Granted there was more wind at prince's 

But today was the first time I saw silly distances.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 7, 2019)

Just a 9 hole practice, dropped 2 balls and played both as had the place to myself. 

Worst ball 5 over, best ball 3 over gross.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			For the record it was 67 yds on the 8th ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That must have been the one we found


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh my days, as a long hitter myselfðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ ðŸ˜± I look forward to playing with @MendieGK and @Captainron in 2 weeks. I should be at least 80 yards shorter per drive than them two.
		
Click to expand...

 Found some extra distance with your new higher ball flight ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh my days, as a long hitter myselfðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ ðŸ˜± I look forward to playing with @MendieGK and @Captainron in 2 weeks. I should be at least 80 yards shorter per drive than them two.

I guess Sam will be straighter than Cam ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Hey mate are you accepting my H4H challenge


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Hey mate are you accepting my H4H challenge
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s a KFC bucket challenge then he will be all over that


----------



## DRW (Apr 8, 2019)

Friday, swinging like I could play the game, 2 over for 14 holes before dark stopped play.

Saturday, went to BD, didn't lose a ball somehow, 2nd hole tee shot into trees/rough, chip out hit tree back in rough, chip out hit tree into a ditch, tried to chip out of ditch still in ditch, big squirrel throw did the job, and so the round went on, gave up scoring for the round.  Highlight was the wife had said she wanted to get fitter, so son/I 'raced' her round the front 9 in 1hr 20 minutes, she was ready to drop

Sunday, played better, driving pants but chipping and 4 iron out of trees was working a treat, finished on 18th with three rubbish shots and then a cheeky chip in for par, golfing life was all good again


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 8, 2019)

Haven't used my driver for weeks as it was letting me down badly. Have been hitting my irons really well, so that has been my fallback, and my scoring has improved

Decided today I really needed to give the driver another go.

Result - driver was great, used it on 14 out of 18 holes, and other than two minor slices, hit it long and straight every time. 

However - irons were absolutely awful, the worst I have hit them in months! What a frustrating game


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Apr 8, 2019)

A friendly Pairs Match Play game today with the Captain against the Vice Captain. It was actually practice for our Spanish Federation League game in a few weeks.


Played my 8th best game ever with a gross score of 85. (best 81) that included two scores of eight. I started so well so I putted out on all greens, as the guys behind us were never in range. Hit 11 greens in regulation, but can you believe that I never had a birdie, just not falling at the moment, plus a few were a good 2 putt. Missed a 3 foot putt on the 9th for a first ever 39.


We won 4&3 with my partner playing his part, and no doubt we will be kept together for our Federation game.


H/c 14.5 (up since Fridayâ€™s medal)


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 8, 2019)

3 rounds last 3 days. Sat, the Torrance at St. Andrews Fairmont. Sun, Kingsbarns and today back to Bootle.

Played bad Saturday. Good Sunday. Good front 9 today. Back 9 had the shanks, 2 pts in 7 holes! Then 7pts on 17/18.

Had 26 Stableford pts every day ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Capella (Apr 9, 2019)

I played my first comp of the year on Sunday. Our season starter is always a relatively big one, because it is a qualifying round for the WAGC (a worldwide netto comp with a chance to win a free trip to the final in Malaysia, if you first qualify for the national final and then win in your handicap category there). Despite the slightly ostentatious name, the local qualifiers are just regular Stableford completitions, though, and the field is split into 6 handicap categories.

I had one of the worst starts into a comp round ever. Blobbed the first hole, topped my tee shot on the second but managed to scramble a really scrappy bogey there, hit my third tee shot into the woods ... you get the idea. I scored 4 pts in the first 5 holes (for the not so Stableford inclined ... that's a nett 6 over) and only because I holed two almost impossible putts. I was playing in a group with three guys who I did not know before and was starting to feel really really embarrassed about my game. I just could not get a clean contact on the ball. But I tried to not let it get to me. After all the commotion of the past two weeks (see the "Enjoy every second" thread) I was just happy to be out on the golf course and determined to have a good time. The weather was much better than had been predicted and at least one of the guys I played with was really really nice and supportive (the others were nice as well, but they were pretty much caught up in their own game, so we did not chat that much). 

Starting on the sixth hole I managed to right the ship a bit. Funnily enough, things were suddenly reversed. Now my full shots turned out okay, but my putting and chipping completely went out of the window. I three putted on four holes and two putted on a few where I just had a chip into the green. But, to my surprise and absolute delight, I managed to par our 18th hole (something I had never done before ... it is a tricky hole to play) by holeing out a sloping downhill 12 footer. Overall I got two shots back and ended up with 32 pts. And to my absolute surprise (and I still feel I do not deserve this), I ended up first in my handicap category and will proceed to the German final in September. Looks like the rest of the field had not quite woken up out of hibernation yet (course conditions were brilliant and as I said, the weather was lovely, so no excuses there). So all in all, even though 32 pts is not brilliant, I am really proud that I managed to turn the round around after the really crappy start.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First qualifying Comp of the year - a bogey board Comp

Went round in 69 , 2 under gross , 2 bogeys , 4 birdies but because of the strange format ended up 6 up on the course

Currently top of the leaderboard ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Well results finalised - and I won ðŸ†

Nice cut back down to 4 again


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Hey mate are you accepting my H4H challenge
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, must have missed this as I havenâ€™t been able to use the forum whilst that advert has been all over the screen.

Challenge accepted. Bring it on.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well results finalised - and I won ðŸ†

Nice cut back down to 4 again
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Phil, surprised you felt the need to post it, normally others on the forum post your results ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one Phil, surprised you felt the need to post it, normally others on the forum post your results ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Thatâ€™s the bonus with IG - the spies canâ€™t see ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Thatâ€™s the bonus with* IG* - the spies canâ€™t see ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

IG?


----------



## DRW (Apr 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			IG?
		
Click to expand...

Intelligent golf (like how did I do system)


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2019)

DRW said:



			Intelligent golf (like how did I do system)
		
Click to expand...

I thought he meant he was posting his scores on Instagram.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2019)

It was our first vets league game today. At home we won 4 and a half to 1 and a half, my 4bbb was won 4 and 3  playing with a new partner and gelling pretty well. Best shot was a 180'ish yard 5 iron to 5 foot on stroke index 1, sometimes you just hit a shot that makes you purr ðŸ˜‹


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2019)

I hosted Scozzy at my place yesterday evening as he is down this way on holiday. Thoroughly enjoyable evening walking round enjoying the weather and the company. Welcome back anytime Luke cheers


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 11, 2019)

Had a great time, and played to par 
Happy days ðŸ˜€


----------



## Wolf (Apr 11, 2019)

Just finished singles  matchplay. New swing changes still feel odd but already working better. , driver came off the naughty step, shot 5 over par and won 3&2. Now off to ice my feet.


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2019)

OMG ................................ the chipping and pitching really put me to the sword today.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2019)

First time out with the new irons, just a knock on the back 9 not concentrating too much about tee shots and putting. Bit breezy so was difficult to determine distances (lofts are 2* weaker). Hit some great iron shots, especially the 6 iron into 17th. All in all chuffed with the new irons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			First time out with the new irons, just a knock on the back 9 not concentrating too much about tee shots and putting. Bit breezy so was difficult to determine distances (lofts are 2* weaker). Hit some great iron shots, especially the 6 iron into 17th. All in all chuffed with the new irons.
		
Click to expand...

You realise that the factory fairy dust only lasts a few rounds


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Left home at 16:45, back home at 19:05, 18 holes 77 gross, lovely evening and great to get round in under 2 hours with no rushing about.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 11, 2019)

First Medal of the season for me today and I mostly played very well and did get a 0.4 cut after a gross 82 nett 71, but so many shots were thrown away. I normally make up shots on the par 5s but double bogied 3 of them and 5 times took three from within a yard of the putting surface.


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Apr 12, 2019)

Had a qualifier today. Took a guest with me who is on holiday and had to help him around the course. Ended up with 31 points and 6th place (4 players on 35 points) in very windy conditions.
Had to take 4 penalty shots, 2 water, 2 plants, so I shouldn't be to upset. My lag putting was as good as I have ever played, on greens that  Miguel Angel Jimenez once said that would be difficult for
professionals to putt on. 9 holes with putts less than 15 inches.

Ha-ha. Another qualifier on Monday hopefully with out the wind.

Just checked the nearest weather station to the course (only a few miles away) and we had winds of 32 mph today.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

Lesson this morning working through more swing changes, decided to play in Friday swindle after for the crack. Day 2 in a row where driver behaved a lot better and led to 41pts good enough for a runners up dip into the money. All this good work will soon unravel when I get a card in my hand next week..


----------



## louise_a (Apr 12, 2019)

Played at Blackley today ahead of a match there in a couple of weeks, I played well again with 11 over par including an 8 on a par 4,  had a couple of 3 putts too.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2019)

We were joined by a strange bloke today - looked very familiar and quite a lot like a guy we used to play with....
It was Fragger!!!!!!
Lots of banter, lots of really poor golf....
I had so many 1 point holes, then started getting better but then completely collapsed. 2 points in the last 4 holes - I just couldn't hit a shot, nothing......all over the place...
Hit about 2 decent shots all day.
I'm blaming the cold that Mrs Imurg gave me - timing was way off and I had about 3 hours sleep last night.
That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!
The good news is that Fragger' was even worse !!
He's back for more next Friday too.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2019)

Shot 93 at Wellow. Played well but made a mess of a couple of par 3's.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			We were joined by a strange bloke today - looked very familiar and quite a lot like a guy we used to play with....
It was Fragger!!!!!!
Lots of banter, lots of really poor golf....
I had so many 1 point holes, then started getting better but then completely collapsed. 2 points in the last 4 holes - I just couldn't hit a shot, nothing......all over the place...
Hit about 2 decent shots all day.
I'm blaming the cold that Mrs Imurg gave me - timing was way off and I had about 3 hours sleep last night.
That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!
The good news is that Fragger' was even worse !!
He's back for more next Friday too.
		
Click to expand...

Normal service then and feeling like crap too. It really is getting too easy. Come on Frag, get a grip!


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			Had a qualifier today. Took a guest with me who is on holiday and had to help him around the course. Ended up with 31 points and 6th place (4 players on 35 points) in very windy conditions.
Had to take 4 penalty shots, 2 water, 2 plants, so I shouldn't be to upset. My lag putting was as good as I have ever played, on greens that  Miguel Angel Jimenez once said that would be difficult for
professionals to putt on. 9 holes with putts less than 15 inches.
		
Click to expand...

Which course?


----------



## Reemul (Apr 13, 2019)

Played with my son today at our new course, we have moved from a 9 hole shorter course to a full 18 hole course. 3rd full round for him, he is 12 plays off 27, I play off 10. I gave him 1 shot per hole so it was match play but with full scoring. His 1st 2 rounds previously were 101 and I was low 80's.

Today he shot his first under 100 with a 93, he was 4 up with 4 play, i won the next 2 but he stuffed me on the 17th and beat me on the 18th as well. One really happy boy, he has made some big strides recently, change of head movement / weight is really paying off. I think I enjoyed watching him more than I did actually playing. I shot an 87 just couldn't get it going. Still superb being out at 7am on a sunny morning, course quiet, we got round in 3 hours, he twisted my arm as he played so well and I bought him a new scooter on the way home


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 13, 2019)

Reemul said:



			Played with my son today at our new course, we have moved from a 9 hole shorter course to a full 18 hole course. 3rd full round for him, he is 12 plays off 27, I play off 10. I gave him 1 shot per hole so it was match play but with full scoring. His 1st 2 rounds previously were 101 and I was low 80's.

Today he shot his first under 100 with a 93, he was 4 up with 4 play, i won the next 2 but he stuffed me on the 17th and beat me on the 18th as well. One really happy boy, he has made some big strides recently, change of head movement / weight is really paying off. I think I enjoyed watching him more than I did actually playing. I shot an 87 just couldn't get it going. Still superb being out at 7am on a sunny morning, course quiet, we got round in 3 hours, he twisted my arm as he played so well and I bought him a new scooter on the way home 

Click to expand...

Lovely stuff, he will be giving you shots in no timeðŸ˜


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2019)

first comp on the 3 new greens today, strong S/E which doesn't help except on one hole.

73 gross (CSS 73 at the moment ) leading in the CH, should be a nice cut, left a couple out there two


----------



## Capella (Apr 13, 2019)

Wanted to play 18 holes today. When I came down the 8th it started snowing. Like, really? And I am not talking a few flakes. About ten minutes later the fairways and greens were white. It was wet, it was cold, putting became impossible and I did not bring any colored golf balls (because, yeah, the forecast said it would be cold, but snow? Come on! It's the middle of April. Last year we had 25 Â°C and were already in the middle of a drought at this time of the year). I played down the 9th, but then gave up. Pretty much everyone else on the course did the same, the clubhouse was packed and the barkeeper had a really hard time delivering the coffees fast enough. The snow stopped relatively quickly afterwards, but since I was feeling cold wet and miserable, I really wasn't inclined to go out there again. Guess I will just watch some decent golf on the telly (or rather my PC) instead.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2019)

First qualifier off single figures, useless, absolutely crashed and burned.

But (and itâ€™s not an excuse) we were held up by the 6 Coppers chasing a bloke on the course and the Police Helicopter flying low.


----------



## Lump (Apr 13, 2019)

Gross 75. Should have been better but Iâ€™m an arse and hit a couple of shocking drives out of nowhere. 
Still should be a little cut.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

Lost my summer knockout match 4&3. Didn't swing it as well as I have, certainly in practice this week, but the other guy was 2 or 3 under handicap and rolled in a very rude 30 foot putt on the 15th for birdie to kill it off. I kept going 2 down, get it back to 1 and then he'd sneak another. A lost ball on the 13th opened the gap to 4 and although I won the next that birdie putt was too good. Try again in the roll up


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			First qualifier off single figures, useless, absolutely crashed and burned.

But (and itâ€™s not an excuse) we were held up by the 6 Coppers chasing a bloke on the course and the Police Helicopter flying low.
		
Click to expand...

Were they after a bandit?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Were they after a bandit?
		
Click to expand...

Boom Boom, certainly wereðŸ˜‚


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 13, 2019)

Blowing an absolute gale out there today.  Everyone agreed it was the hardest wind they at played in at our home club. 

Pairs qualifying round. Betterball.  Just the 36 points but that was the best we were going to score.  Battled and fought as best we could. We will see if it is good enough to get through to the knock outs.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 13, 2019)

36 holes on the Hotchkin today.

AM round a medal, 0.1 back as I was utter guff, hit some good and some really really bad shots. My tee shots on 10 and 12 were just so bad.

PM round hosting @Captainron and @Odvan and again we all played some real guff, Cameron hit some of the widest shots I have ever seen on the Hotchkin, I would have got a pic but my phone doesnâ€™t zoom out that far ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤® the 3rd shout into 9 that ended up in the bunker on 12 was just incredible.

He did redeem himself by making an eagle 5 pointer on 14.

Anyway final result was odvan having the buy the drinks for last place and also handing me Â£10 before his journey home for our singles match and I do look forward to our next meeting when his girlfriend lets him out for the day again.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 14, 2019)

results in lowest gross and the handicap prize too, very surprised esp as there were quite a few low guys in it today at least 5 in plus fig.


most important thing....a cut


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			results in lowest gross and the handicap prize too, very surprised esp as there were quite a few low guys in it today at least 5 in plus fig.


*most important thing....a cut*

Click to expand...

To what?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			To what?
		
Click to expand...

back to 4, now touching distance to 3 though


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2019)

Medal yesterday, net 74 (css73), struggled off the tee so heavily I had to rely heavily on my scrambling and short game to keep the numbers low.  2 silly trebles in their which was down to poor concentration at the time but 7 solid regulation pars in the mix which was pleasing. 

Roll up this morning, 41 points and came 2nd, much better off the tee finding 11 of the 14 fairways, only 1 double bogey otherwise solid scores throughout the card. 

Both days right off the back stones and in cold windy conditions so very pleased overall.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Sunday roll up. 32 points. Played ok in places and some poor shots but a glass half full day


----------



## Wilson (Apr 14, 2019)

A cold start this morning, after a late night watching the Masters, a PP is trying to get his handicap down so put in a supplementary, I said Iâ€™d join him - 77 blows which will see me back into single figures.

Started with 4 consecutive bogeyâ€™s, including a couple of shocking shots on the 1st, topped one out of a bunker on 9, but otherwise played well.


----------



## Dando (Apr 14, 2019)

Played Weald of Kent with son in law - he had a mare and a walked the last 5 holes.
I played ok. Still got a big fade with the driver and Iâ€™m not sure why. Hit some good wedges and some chips and putting was decent.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 14, 2019)

Hugely frustrating day for me today.

Started really well with a run of par, bogey, par but then the wheels just came flying off. Was a medal and included an 11 and a 9 on two par 5s. Shot a +30 101. Sad times.

On the brightside, I crushed a 312 yard drive - so every cloud and all that


----------



## GG26 (Apr 14, 2019)

Out on my own this afternoon and the usual mixed bag.  Driving is going well, apart from a couple pulled out of bounds on the same hole.  Just need to get my irons more consistent.  I know what I need to do, but not so easy to execute.  Overall consistency is now much better.  Never had five consecutive rounds under 100 before the turn of the year, now under 100 in all ten rounds this year.

Competition starts for real this weekend, with my first round knockout match on Friday and first qualifier of the year on Saturday.


----------



## Crow (Apr 14, 2019)

Welsh Hickory Open today at Aberdovey, a round of two halves if ever there was one.

Going out with the wind behind I played half decent to score 16 points, even with a 4 putt from about 25 feet....
Coming in against the wind I completely lost my swing and score one point! I thought I wasn't going to score anything at one stage but a tricky 4 footer on the 17th saved the day. 

Like many links courses the fairways are still way behind after last year's dry summer and I was often hitting off bare ground. I could have done with a fairway wood for a bit of margin instead of the irons I was hitting where anything other than a clean strike resulted in a poor shot.


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 15, 2019)

Just getting into the season, played my first midweek Medal at Dunbar. Shot 42 on the front 9 into the wind then surprised myself by coming home in 34 after parring all 9 holes, something I've never done before. 76 shots CSS 72,
 not bad for a 66years old.


----------



## DD32 (Apr 15, 2019)

Had my best ever round yesterday. Four man team stableford competition. 
A round of 96, first time under 100 off the whites and i came in with 41 points. Hopefully we get the results today

Very enjoyable day


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2019)

Crow said:



			Welsh Hickory Open today at Aberdovey, a round of two halves if ever there was one.

Going out with the wind behind I played half decent to score 16 points, even with a 4 putt from about 25 feet....
Coming in against the wind I completely lost my swing and score one point! I thought I wasn't going to score anything at one stage but a tricky 4 footer on the 17th saved the day. 

Like many links courses the fairways are still way behind after last year's dry summer and I was often hitting off bare ground. I could have done with a fairway wood for a bit of margin instead of the irons I was hitting where anything other than a clean strike resulted in a poor shot.
		
Click to expand...

did you just play with iron?

i have spoon with a bit of loft very easy to hit from any lie.

Bet a Swede won


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Out on my own this afternoon and the usual mixed bag.  Driving is going well, apart from a couple pulled out of bounds on the same hole.  Just need to get my irons more consistent.  I know what I need to do, but not so easy to execute.  Overall consistency is now much better.  Never had five consecutive rounds under 100 before the turn of the year, now under 100 in all ten rounds this year.

Competition starts for real this weekend, with my first round knockout match on Friday and first qualifier of the year on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly playing more consistently recently so well done. However be aware of heightened expectation in the competitions and start trying too hard to win the match or get the handicap down. Stick to what you've been doing better, use your shots wisely and allow it to work itself out. Keep the run going and expecting to hear tales of daring and skill after next weekend


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2019)

Total shocker yesterday in what was my 1st comp of the season.

Easterly wind which means front 9 with wind behind and struggled to control 2nd shots as the course was way drier than I last played it a couple of weeks ago. Chipping and putting were abysmal and thats putting it mildly.

Drove the ball beautifully which was the area of my game that I was actually concerned about prior to playing!

Picked up on the 6th after racking up a treble bogey 6 and didn't bother holing out after that. Submitted NR into computer to find out it was a Stableford comp, doh, haha.

Couple of weeks before I can again but will be back full of optimism for the great round that is in there somewhere. Weakness is in my game is my mind and not the swing...


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 15, 2019)

Saturday Captain's change over. 4BBB. Played with a bloke off 6. I've never seen anyone hit a ball so straight off the tee. His second shot was utter pants all morning. If I'd have played his second shot we'd have won by a mile as I was hacking out of long grass most of the time, with the odd one off the fairaway to get us 3 pointers. 
Sunday was in nice weather started bogey / par / par. Then the wind blew in. Came in with 102. Shocking !


----------



## Crow (Apr 15, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			did you just play with iron?

i have spoon with a bit of loft very easy to hit from any lie.

Bet a Swede won

Click to expand...

I had a driver with no loft to speak of, would still probably have been a better choice for a lot of fairway shots!

Swedes 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the gross, with scores of 86, 87 and 88 respectively which shows how tough it was in the wind,.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2019)

Crow said:



			I had a driver with no loft to speak of, would still probably have been a better choice for a lot of fairway shots!

Swedes 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the gross, with scores of 86, 87 and 88 respectively which shows how tough it was in the wind,.
		
Click to expand...


wow, must have been. played with the swede that won the British at Rye and he knocked it around ours in level par off the white, those guys are seriously good with Hickory's

I prefer the spoon to either of the 3 drivers i have and prob hit it just as far


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Total shocker yesterday in what was my 1st comp of the season.

Easterly wind which means front 9 with wind behind and struggled to control 2nd shots as the course was way drier than I last played it a couple of weeks ago. Chipping and putting were abysmal and thats putting it mildly.

Drove the ball beautifully which was the area of my game that I was actually concerned about prior to playing!

Picked up on the 6th after racking up a treble bogey 6 and didn't bother holing out after that. Submitted NR into computer to find out it was a Stableford comp, doh, haha.

Couple of weeks before I can again but will be back full of optimism for the great round that is in there somewhere. Weakness is in my game is my mind and not the swing...
		
Click to expand...

save you right for playing in a stableford


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			save you right for playing in a stableford

Click to expand...

Too right 

Just assumed it was medal, apart from monthly Blue tee Stableford medal is all we play in the season apart from 1 bogey comp which is the 1st comp of season.

Play with a mindset of medal anyway, if I make a treble round has gone tits up as far as I'm concerned. Especially on a par 3


----------



## DD32 (Apr 15, 2019)

Results are in and we won the team challenge 

Played 1 comp off the whites and won. Time to retire undefeated


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 15, 2019)

Sunday Stableford, early tee so back for the masters ðŸ˜Ž
19 points front 9 and 13 back 9, felt effortless on the front 9 and an absolute grind on the back 9. I need to play the back 9 more often, these 9 hole roll ups arenâ€™t cutting it. Parred the holes I donâ€™t get shots on, nearly chipped in on 2 and 5, hit the pin with a bunker shot on 6, drive of the year on 7 at over 300 yards (downwind) and scrambled 2 points on the 9th (hard hole). 10th was a wreck and scrambled for a point, holed a long putt on 12 for a point. Parred si1 for 3 points and then lost tee shot on 17 with a 7 for nothing. Stayed grinding on the 18th for 2 points. 
Putting was solid, short game saved me from embarrassment, new irons were 50/50 (first round with them) driving 50/50 as well. An 86 that could easily have been an 82


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			Sunday Stableford, early tee so back for the masters ðŸ˜Ž
19 points front 9 and 13 back 9, felt effortless on the front 9 and an absolute grind on the back 9. I need to play the back 9 more often, these 9 hole roll ups arenâ€™t cutting it. Parred the holes I donâ€™t get shots on, nearly chipped in on 2 and 5, hit the pin with a bunker shot on 6, drive of the year on 7 at over 300 yards (downwind) and scrambled 2 points on the 9th (hard hole). 10th was a wreck and scrambled for a point, holed a long putt on 12 for a point. Parred si1 for 3 points and then lost tee shot on 17 with a 7 for nothing. Stayed grinding on the 18th for 2 points.
Putting was solid, short game saved me from embarrassment, new irons were 50/50 (first round with them) driving 50/50 as well. An 86 that could easily have been an 82
		
Click to expand...

Feel the pain. Was flying in the medal last week and level handicap after 15 and collapsed with a double, quad, double finish for net 75 and 0.1. Annoying when the front nine was +4 gross and like you it seemed simple.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Feel the pain. Was flying in the medal last week and level handicap after 15 and collapsed with a double, quad, double finish for net 75 and 0.1. Annoying when the front nine was +4 gross and like you it seemed simple.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know what it is but I really struggle with our back 9. Iâ€™ve adopted a simple, what should be easy strategy for making use of the extra strokes I have but I simply cannot execute it. Iâ€™ve shot a 1 over gross on the front 9 but I think the best Iâ€™ve ever done on the back is a 5 over gross. I think Iâ€™ve got the â€œback 9 yipsâ€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			I donâ€™t know what it is but I really struggle with our back 9. Iâ€™ve adopted a simple, what should be easy strategy for making use of the extra strokes I have but I simply cannot execute it. Iâ€™ve shot a 1 over gross on the front 9 but I think the best Iâ€™ve ever done on the back is a 5 over gross. I think Iâ€™ve got the â€œback 9 yipsâ€
		
Click to expand...

Our back 9 is significantly harder in my opinion and it has a tough finishing stretch so definitely a case of trying to consolidate rather than chase. There are chances on holes like 10 and 11 but then we have our SI 1 and a 186 yard par 3 that is far tougher than SI 17 suggests. I have played it in +4 several times so I have a good score coming home in me. I don't think I have any back nine "yips" but I am guilty of making some very poor swings and decisions at times


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2019)

Had a day off as recovery from the weekend in Cardiff, went for 18 holes on my own. Weather was great, bit breezy but the sun was out. Knocked it round alright, got a pretty decent 37 points (89 gross). Course was bone dry, lots of roll, made me kind of excited that summer is just round the corner. Only took me 2 hours 35 to get round as the course was pretty empty, only caught one pair on the 12th and they let me play through straight away. As usual the back nine was much better with 21 of the points coming there. Driving was good, putting good, irons decent, not much to complain about really.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 15, 2019)

First matchplay for me today in an interclub league match, had a nice 5&3 win without playing my best, team won too!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Had a day off as recovery from the weekend in Cardiff, went for 18 holes on my own. Weather was great, bit breezy but the sun was out. Knocked it round alright, got a pretty decent 37 points (89 gross). Course was bone dry, lots of roll, made me kind of excited that summer is just round the corner. Only took me 2 hours 35 to get round as the course was pretty empty, only caught one pair on the 12th and they let me play through straight away. As usual the back nine was much better with 21 of the points coming there. Driving was good, putting good, irons decent, not much to complain about really.
		
Click to expand...

Just got to keep that going with card and pencil in hand. Decent showing though buddy and always great when its millionaire golf


----------



## louise_a (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice away day at Manchester in their early season open, game still solid, just need to tighten up around the greens.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2019)

Tommo21 said:



			Just getting into the season, played my first midweek Medal at Dunbar. Shot 42 on the front 9 into the wind then surprised myself by coming home in 34 after parring all 9 holes, something I've never done before. 76 shots CSS 72,
not bad for a 66years old.
		
Click to expand...

I played with a 74 year old guy last week who shot a 1 under par 71, very impressive to watch


----------



## louise_a (Apr 17, 2019)

Out this morning with a new member who was previously a single figure county player but who hasn't played for 3 years except for 9 holes last week, it was very interesting seeing how she played, she hit some  great shots, got on one of our par 5s in 2, and putted and chipped well, but she hit some awful shots too. Only to be expected I guess but I am sure it wont be many games before she is more consistent and scoring well.


----------



## Jay-Marie (Apr 17, 2019)

Shot 41 points with one blob. Think i'm going to get my first handicap cut of the year and should go down to 10.1 WOOT WOOT


----------



## louise_a (Apr 17, 2019)

That's a nice round Jay, shame about the 9th


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2019)

Played in midweek medal. First time in months off the whites. Driving average, irons awful, a lot of near shanks, chipping ok, and putting good. First time out with new P2 putter grip. Wow, putting was actually a pleasure, which has not been the case for years.

38 points which was leading when I left the club. Should get a nice cut, so game on Anotherdouble !!

Probably not best time to get a cut two days before semi final of winter league. My partner is not a happy man.


----------



## Jay-Marie (Apr 17, 2019)

louise_a said:



			That's a nice round Jay, shame about the 9th
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise. I can't complain to much a 1.2 reduction will keep me busy for a while lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Jay-Marie said:



			Thanks Louise. I can't complain to much a 1.2 reduction will keep me busy for a while lol
		
Click to expand...

Nice cut. Well played. Shame about the 9th. Are you leading


----------



## Jay-Marie (Apr 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nice cut. Well played. Shame about the 9th. Are you leading
		
Click to expand...

Hi Homer, Yes i am currently leading 2 people thought they were going to win having both come in with 40 (which you would normally expect to win) waiting for the last 2 peoples scores to be entered before comp is closed.

9th was horrible hit wayward tee shot, took relief from standing water, hit 2nd and rolled off the side into bunker, got up onto green and 3 putted


----------



## Crow (Apr 17, 2019)

Went out for a practice round this evening, trying to concentrate on preventing body sway which I'm sure is the cause of my very inconsistent ball striking.
Kept to the plan for most of the round and scored 84 for 36 points, although off the yellow SSS that's still over my handicap. What I was also pleased with were my wedges from 50 to 80 yards, a weakness in my game over recent months but this evening they were pretty good.


Whoops! Nearly forgot, what you're all no doubt most interested in is what clubs I played:

1 wood - Walter Hagen The Haig laminated
2 wood - Slazenger persimmon
3 wood - Mizuno White Fang graphite 
2 iron - Bronty Tournament
Irons 3 to PW - Slazenger Jack Nicklaus $1m
SW - Craigton Neil Coles
Putter - John Letters "Special"


----------



## IanM (Apr 18, 2019)

Played at Buckinghamshire in cracking weather....... some good holes, but the walks between them would wind me up if I played there regularly.  Was in really good nick and the service off the course was first rate.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 18, 2019)

What the ****

9 hole roll up and it was as though Iâ€™d never swung a club before. So bad I genuinely considered giving up. 11 points

Chunked chips, bladed chips, chunked shots into the green, bladed shots into the green. Spend 3 hours practicing on Monday.... for what?


----------



## IanG (Apr 18, 2019)

Enjoyable â€˜works outingâ€™ today @ Gullane Nr 3. Wind was a gentle breeze  which was a blessing. Greens top class as usual and scary quick in places. Managed to avoid any double bogies which was pleasing and kept the gross to an acceptable 77. (Par68). Good fun.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 18, 2019)

Played my worst golf ever today - and it was a qualifier.
Oh well - next week is my comeback time.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 18, 2019)

9-hole competition; 20 points
Was actually playing OK (for me) but a tad careless in some shortish chips/pitches and 2 putted every green; 2 pars but trebles at 8 & 9 really did me - 2 pulled irons = 1 OOB and 1 in the lake!

My target of being <20 before my 4-day Machrihanish excursion in June is under threat
Planning to play in Saturdays weekend 18-hole comp so here's hoping I can play a bit more tidily


----------



## NearHull (Apr 19, 2019)

Played Lindrick yesterday in Seniors BB Stableford.  Fairways are still recovering from last years drought but an excellent course.  Most scores around 36 to 39.  But won by an 48 points - unbelievable!  (We had 38)


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 19, 2019)

For the first time ever, represented the club in a County competition. (A pairs better ball, knockout comp for players with h/c of 13-18). At first, couldn't get the ball away decently off the tee and generally struggled. Fortunately, partner played well and got us to 2up. They got back to square at the 10th. After that, l played a lot better, and although l say it myself, played some pretty decent short irons into greens. I managed to win 12,13 & 15 to go three up and got the half on 16 to take the match 3&2. But playing as the club's representative, doesn't half add a degree of extra tension to things.?

Really looking forward to the next round, as depending on who wins their match, it could be at Walton Heath.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2019)

We had a foursomes yesterday, a qualifier for a Count Event, they are not everyone's cup of tea but I enjoy them, I am still playing well but my usually reliable partner had an off day, but we still manged 3rd place and will play in the regional final.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2019)

Fragger made another guest appearance today. Good banter but not much good golf.
Did Fragger win?
Nah!!
Got our early and good job too.

Very busy with 4s going out before 2s and 3s plus a medal day of a 4 day comp
Some of them won't beat 5 hours today..


----------



## GG26 (Apr 19, 2019)

First round of the club knockout today.  Played an 8 handicapper who hardly put a foot wrong.  I was three down after 8, but won the next three to get back to all square.  Then had my two bad holes, 1 down playing the last a par 5 and my opponent was just 8 ft away in three and had to concede 2 down.  I worked out that I would have scored 38 points, he scored 73 gross (6 under).  At least I went out playing well, but some round from my opponent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2019)

I marked a card in our annual bogey comp. Played crap and would have been 8 down to the course. Wasn't feeling 100% and couldn't get into it. Some good shots amongst the dross. Playing my first round tomorrow and hoping it'll be a lot better


----------



## Crow (Apr 19, 2019)

I went to a course but can't say that I played golf.

Kings Lynn Golf Club, scored 20 points (that's for the 18 holes).

Now for the excuses.
I'd not played the course before.
I was playing a Dunlop 65, 1.62" ball that must be at least 30 years old.
I forgot my GPS watch so was estimating from the 150 and 100 discs.
I putted like a donkey.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 19, 2019)

great round at Castle Stuart today, weather fantastic too.


----------



## richart (Apr 20, 2019)

Played semi of the winter league, and disappointingly lost to the last putt on the last hole. Good match and when we were one up playing the 16th both with a shot, thought we were in the driving seat. Birdie, birdie, par finish from opponents saw us lose one down. We played the last eight holes in par, but opponents were three under. Didnâ€™t feel we lost the match, rather they won it.

Interesting pin position on 18. Opponents birdie putt went about six feet past, which should have left a treacherous down hill breaking putt. That was until the ball rolled back to the hole to within three feet. Never seen the pin so far back on the green.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 20, 2019)

First qualifier of the season today. Struggled to get it going on the front nine, but a four pointer on 8 got me to halfway on 16 pts.  Much better back nine, but failed to score on 18 leaving a total of 35 pts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2019)

Slightly mixed feelings right now. I got 34 points, 16 x 2 and 2 x 1. Very solid. However I played well tee to green, short game was tight, putting wasn't bad, it should have been a 40 point day. Why wasn't it? Greens had been hollow tined, heavily sanded and something else I don't know. It was like putting on sandy corrugated iron and that cost me. It was a nearly great day, instead it was a very enjoyable good day. 

The real upside,  I managed to put into practice what I had my lesson on 3 weeks ago. What a difference. Now to do it again........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 20, 2019)

Miserable, down in the dumps, as predicted, my career as a single figure golfer ended today, 9.2 last week, 3rd Ind Stab in 8 days and Iâ€™m back to 9.5.

Playing awful golf, now need to work on getting back to single figures.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 20, 2019)

rubbish, 84 gross, couple of shermans after great drives and a trip on the beach not to forget the 3 sevens on the card


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Wasn't happy with yesterday's round and had a free day today so I went down to Nine of Herts, a scrappy local nine-holer with five par 4s and four par 3s. Played really well! Finished only 7 over par with my main ball. I hit two balls on the par 3s and one of the par 4s, and the second ball was two shots better overall on those holes. Then I got 25 balls out on the driving range before I left, and hit them beautifully as well, *especially with the hybrid which was fantastic to see.* So now I'm feeling great about my golf and feeling like it's in a good place, which means I'll inevitably shoot 100 next time. 

Click to expand...

Good to hear !!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 20, 2019)

Crow said:



			I went to a course but can't say that I played golf.

Kings Lynn Golf Club, scored 20 points (that's for the 18 holes).

Now for the excuses.
I'd not played the course before.
I was playing a Dunlop 65, 1.62" ball that must be at least 30 years old.
I forgot my GPS watch so was estimating from the 150 and 100 discs.
I putted like a donkey.
		
Click to expand...

The 1.62 ball makes all the difference - I remember Tadmarton Heath last year!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 20, 2019)

Back from 2 weeks on holiday and no golf so played on Thursday and started with one point per hole for six holes. That all changed to finish with 23 points over the last 12. Then 38 points on Friday. Nothing special but pretty steady eventually.


----------



## Lump (Apr 20, 2019)

Bogey comp today. Hate the things but itâ€™s the only qualifier this weekend. So, in for the win. 
2 lost balls off the first tee without a bad swing. First missed the fairway by 3yrds, middle stumped a tree never to be found again. Lost the 2nd in the rough. 
Ground out the rest of the round to shoot level for the remaining 17 holes. Finished 1up on the course. 

One thing to be said, how bloody far in the ball flying again. Had a couple of 210yrd carry 4 irons off the fairway. Thatâ€™s 10-15yrds more carry than normal. Had a couple of 145yrd pitching wedges too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Miserable, down in the dumps, as predicted, my career as a single figure golfer ended today, 9.2 last week, 3rd Ind Stab in 8 days and Iâ€™m back to 9.5.

Playing awful golf, now need to work on getting back to single figures. 

Click to expand...

It gives you something to strive for. You'd obviously lost drive once you joined the glory boys of single figure, namby pamby, elite golf ðŸ˜. 

At least your handicap still starts with a 9 ðŸ‘


----------



## IanM (Apr 20, 2019)

35 points after only 15 on front 9 feels like a recovery!

Playing partner got a hole in one!


----------



## Jay-Marie (Apr 20, 2019)

Todays comp Medal 7 - shot net 70 on par 69. Felt like i played shocking left so many shots out there dread to think what I had of come in with if those putts had of dropped lol No reduction today, don't think i could of coped with two reductions in the same week lol


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 20, 2019)

Easter scramble, Driver was broken - 3 of 13 were ok. Irons were on fire, 3 of 4 par 3â€™s were good, wedge on 2nd to 6 feet. 5i from 179 on our 9th to about 10 feet, 4i from 189 up our 15th to 4 feet. 6i on the first from 175 to 8 feet. Full Wedge on the third to 3 feet. Chipping and putting was reasonable. Canâ€™t believe how bad the driver was....


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			Easter scramble, Driver was broken - 3 of 13 were ok. Irons were on fire, 3 of 4 par 3â€™s were good, wedge on 2nd to 6 feet. 5i from 179 on our 9th to about 10 feet, 4i from 189 up our 15th to 4 feet. 6i on the first from 175 to 8 feet. Full Wedge on the third to 3 feet. Chipping and putting was reasonable. Canâ€™t believe how bad the driver was....
		
Click to expand...

Are you still using the Cobra you were fitted for ...................................... all those years ago?
I am!


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 20, 2019)

34 points today.  1st outing for the shorts this year happy days.

Game feeling pretty good couple of Blobs one down the state of bunkers other one my fault.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2019)

First round of the bogey competition. Finished three down. Didn't play great and rode my luck a lot which eventually ran out on the back nine


----------



## DRW (Apr 20, 2019)

The course has gone from soft to almost summer hard in about 2 weeks and its roasting, went though the back of six greens, didn't get up/down once and only 1 putt all round

Noticed after hitting a unusually high flighted 3 wood its face is collapsing in and the fatigued metal is cracking so lofting the face up. Scrap head


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2019)

As it was nice I popped to the golf course a short stroll down the road from where weâ€™ve got our caravan and... sat in the sun, had some lunch and 2 pints of curious brew lager before walking back


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 20, 2019)

Swing rebuild going well, worsening joints not but had more good holes than bad again. Will call that a win. Nice being out in near perfect conditions ðŸ‘


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 20, 2019)

DRW said:



			The course has gone from soft to almost summer hard in about 2 weeks and its roasting, went though the back of six greens, didn't get up/down once and only 1 putt all round

Noticed after hitting a unusually high flighted 3 wood its face is collapsing in and the fatigued metal is cracking so lofting the face up. Scrap head

Click to expand...

How long have you had that club to wear it out??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 20, 2019)

Slime said:



			Are you still using the Cobra you were fitted for ...................................... all those years ago?
I am!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, it has its ups and downs but still a great club ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 20, 2019)

Had a productive day on the course today but ended in frustration.

The good news was I shot a +3 74. The bad news arrived when I went to put my scores in.  it transpired that the comp today was only a 9 hole comp. The winner would qualify to play some GUI thing.  the full 18 hole Stapleford would then be non Q and prizes for top 3. 

Ended up coming 4th in that and got a measly 0.2 cut for me effort. 19 out 22 in.  

Have to say I am gutted as I really dug in on the back 9. 

No one in our group was aware it was only a 9 hole comp.  why they didn't have it last night I do not know.  it did state 9 hole at the top of our sign in sheet but we didnt notice.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2019)

A hastily arranged club match today after a mess up with the dates and Ellesmere were playing at Blackley this afternoon. I had an odd game, I only had 1 par but did have 3 birdies and won my game on the 16th but then we lost 3 on the row so needed the last 3 players win and they all duely obliged each wining on the 18th included one girl who was 4 down with 5 to play and won them all.


The shame is that none of those 3 will play in the next round, as the normal team will be available and the rules say you must play your lowest handicappers available.


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Had a productive day on the course today but ended in frustration.

The good news was I shot a +3 74. The bad news arrived when I went to put my scores in.  it transpired that the comp today was only a 9 hole comp. The winner would qualify to play some GUI thing.  the full 18 hole Stapleford would then be non Q and prizes for top 3. 

Ended up coming 4th in that and got a measly 0.2 cut for me effort. 19 out 22 in.  

Have to say I am gutted as I really dug in on the back 9. 

No one in our group was aware it was only a 9 hole comp.  why they didn't have it last night I do not know.  it did state 9 hole at the top of our sign in sheet but we didnt notice.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Well you believed you had a comp card in your pocket for 18, and made a proper score so plenty of positives. The moment on the score entry device must have been priceless!


----------



## Wilson (Apr 21, 2019)

Decided late last night to head out early for a solo 18 holes this morning, the good form continued with a 78, including bogies at 16, 17 & 18... ðŸ¤¯

Need to get sharper from 100yds, and take some of the chances I have myself from 10-15ft.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2019)

Second round of the bogey competition. Was crap in the warm up and technique and timing clearly had headed early to the coast to bag a deck chair and it continued on the course. I was rubbish from start, par a par at the first for a win (even then I snap hooked the tee shot and had to roll in a 15 footer). After that it was so poor. Fortunately its a non-qualifier


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 21, 2019)

40 points for me today joint leader when I left.
Looks like a nice cut coming could be as low as 5.7
Cat 1 this year hopefully


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2019)

Had a shocker. Played just terribly. Ball striking was just rubbish, driving off, touch of an idiot. 

40 points in the swindle. 

How does that work?


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2019)

Bogey Comp, finished 5 down.

Very disappointed with the 15th hole, at which stage I felt I was rallying and had a good chance of making buffer at least, two decent shots left just an 80 yard SW to the par 5 but all that filled my head were negative thoughts, quit on it and hit it weakly into the pond.

Such thoughts happen a lot and I guess the only way to shake them is to start hitting good shots more regularly.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 21, 2019)

Medal comp yesterday. Shot 84 (first sub-85 round of my life) for a net 60! Had my first eagle as well, driving our short, downhill par 4 and holing the putt. SSS is 65 so that should see me down to 22, and I think I won the comp to boot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2019)

slowhand said:



			Medal comp yesterday. Shot 84 (first sub-85 round of my life) for a net 60! Had my first eagle as well, driving our short, downhill par 4 and holing the putt. SSS is 65 so that should see me down to 22, and I think I win the comp to boot 

Click to expand...

Great shooting. Not sure which is the greatest achievement, the win, the cut, the new low score or the first eagle. Great days golfing


----------



## slowhand (Apr 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great shooting. Not sure which is the greatest achievement, the win, the cut, the new low score or the first eagle. Great days golfing
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Still walking on air about the whole thing


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2019)

richart said:



			Played in midweek medal. First time in months off the whites. Driving average, irons awful, a lot of near shanks, chipping ok, and putting good. First time out with new P2 putter grip. Wow, putting was actually a pleasure, which has not been the case for years.

38 points which was leading when I left the club. Should get a nice cut, so game on Anotherdouble !!

Probably not best time to get a cut two days before semi final of winter league. My partner is not a happy man.
		
Click to expand...

 Results finally in, and a nice little win. Also a 0.8 handicap cut, so back to 10.7.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2019)

richart said:



			Results finally in, and a nice little win. Also a 0.8 handicap cut, so back to 10.7.
		
Click to expand...

Well done. Has your partner forgiven you for the cut


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 21, 2019)

richart said:



			Results finally in, and a nice little win. Also a 0.8 handicap cut, so back to 10.7.
		
Click to expand...

Nice going mate. This going to be a hard battleðŸ‘


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 21, 2019)

Net 74 (+3) in the medal today, should have been so much better. Thought I'd lost my phone walking up the first so lost concentration and made a lazy 7 after a dunched chip and a 3 putt. I played the three Par 5's in +5 and just made too many mistakes. There was some really good stuff in there, parred the difficult 9th and 10th holes, birdied the 12th and thought I was starting to pull it back but a poor drive on 15, a three-putt on 16 and a duffed approach into 17 killed all changes of playing to my handicap. Not a bad effort for the first proper medal of the year, but frustrating given I shot -3 handicap yesterday.


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well done. Has your partner forgiven you for the cut
		
Click to expand...

No and not sure he ever will.


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Nice going mate. This going to be a hard battleðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t afford to keep losing these challenges !


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 21, 2019)

1 over handicap yesterday, and bang on handicap today.  Played really well for 16 holes on both days - with two complete mess ups on the remaining two holes (not same holes both days). Get those two sorted and my game is in a good place.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2019)

played Tain on Sunday and Moray Old today.

Much much better than Saturday, drove the ball very well and struck the irons as well as i have ever done today. brilliant weather too must be almost mid 20's here today. 


Fairways at Lossie had suffered after last years hot summer, and there are plenty of bare patches , ball going miles off the tee though.

bit golfed out now after 4 games on the trot, think i will have a rest this week.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 22, 2019)

40 points, 84 gross 68 nett, 

Took my Orka GS irons out to play, and although I know it's the player and not the clubs I played the best golf for 6 months, one bad tee shot otherwise the whole game worked at one point or another, a few missed birdie chances but 8 pars on the card

I'm not going to mention Friday or Saturday as both rounds of golf spoilt a pleasant walk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2019)

29 points in the roll up. Didn't feel I played at all well throughout and feel my game is a bit lost at the moment


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 22, 2019)

Open at concra wood.  Wind blowing but sunny.  Didn't hit it that well.  Managed the best of the 4 ball with 32 points.  

Irons are a real issue.  Need to do a fair bit of work on those soon.  If I could make half decent contact I could score well.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2019)

Played the first round of our knockout this afternoon, giving 19 shots, a lot but that's the point of handicaps so wasn't too bothered about it. 
However after the first hole she hardly played a bad shot and chipped and putted far better than I would expect form a 29 handicapper, I wasn't quite on top form and I lost 4&2. 
I totted up her score afterwards and she would have scored 38 points for the 16 holes we played, so winning would have been a tough ask!


----------



## Spuddy (Apr 22, 2019)

Played East Renfrewshire today.  Dreadfully slow but not surprising given how busy it was.


----------



## Capella (Apr 22, 2019)

Played in a charity comp at our golf club today, ended up with 24 Stableford pts. Normally when I get a bad result like that, it is, because one specific part of my game breaks down ... like I cannot putt or my drives all get me into trouble or I can't get my irons airborne or something like that. Today was different. I did slice a few tee shots into trouble, but many of my drives were just fine. I did fat two or three chip shots, but also hit some very nice chips close to the flag. Putts did have a tendency to not go in, but it was not because I was putting badly (at least it did not feel like it). I missed them high, I missed them low, I missed them short ... I thinned a few iron approach shots (rarely a good thing), hit two balls into the water on different holes, topped a few woods ... all in all it was a very well rounded bad round of golf. But you know ... the usual applied: the weather was good, the course was in great condition, the playing partners were nice etc. So I am still glad I played. It just leaves me a bit puzzled to what to do differently next time or what to practice.


----------



## Lump (Apr 22, 2019)

37 pts in a friendly knock today. 
Was -3 gross after 7 holes. Couple of unlucky breaks (plugged ball in bunker right under the lip and a huge bounce off a sprinkler head) caused a few NRâ€™s. Greens are still recovering after a heavy tine 3 weeks ago so not overly bothered about scores but happy how my game is trending at the new home course


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2019)

Wow, how distances have increased over the last couple of weeks!
I was pin high, but slightly wide, on two par fours and just off the fringe on another two par fours.
Didn't birdie any of them!!! Hey, that's my chipping in a nutshell!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 23, 2019)

Managed to play in Bank Holiday Stableford yesterday in glorious sunshine but there was a lot of wind. We have 2 par 4 holes that run parallel on front 9 (the 4th & 5th) of pretty much equal length give or take 10 yards. Down wind the 4th hole driver went miles (wind and roll assisted) and left me a half gap wedge to the green, flip that round in the 5th straight into the wind was a flat out Driver and 3 wood. 

Anyways played really solid tee to green swing changes are starting to bed in, putted OK got 40 points so hopefully a little cut coming my way,. Will see later when results are posted.


----------



## Slab (Apr 23, 2019)

Both my easter games scored as stableford and unspectacular 29 points both day,s but the last hole yesterday (18th a par 5 of 530yrds) was by far the most memorable

Iâ€™ve played holes well but cannot recall ever playing a par 5 quite as â€˜pureâ€™ as I did on 18 yesterday. I seriously doubt Iâ€™ll ever improve on it

A 3w off the tee (on a hole I often have too much â€˜fadeâ€™) went down the middle and would have got 20yrds more roll but stunned into the face of a small undulation, just a rub of the green
With plenty distance still to go the 2nd shot was another 3w that screamed off the face and again stayed middle of the fairway and went further than the tee shot did
Left with 130 to the flag I chose my iron and played to the left of the flag as the pin position was down a slope in a hollow on the right (water to the right) for the 3rd shot in a row it did _exactly _what I intended, dropped on the green and gently caught the edge of the slope sending it towards the flag in the hollow, when I get there I see itâ€™s about 5ft to go for birdie
Make the putt which had a ball or so of right to left in it and didnâ€™t feel at anytime that I would miss it

When I play a par 3 really well its 10 seconds at most to enjoy that shot and a tap in/shortish putt but with three consecutive shots doing exactly what it says on the tin, on a single hole, it struck me that regardless of previous pars/birdies/recovery shots/hole outs etc, that was the absolute nailed on hole with the ball flight for each shot arcing the way I expected it to and landing where it was intended & aimed 
It wasnâ€™t even the bird that made it memorable and there was no worldy recovery or making birdie despite being on the wrong side of a fairway, playing out a bunker etc. Just pure (according to my textbook) shot after shot for playing that hole as well as I can 

You have to love this game


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2019)

Played twice over the long weekend.

Saturday - Spring Cup Stableford at the club. Typical comp round, getting absolutely sick of it now. Stupid errors. Three pars in a row on the back nine made it look as if I finally remembered to play - if you ignore the 7s on either side of them. 31 points in the end. Particular highlight was shanking the tee shot on the par 3 11th, hit a tree and bounce back behind us to the left and over a fence. Four pars and seven bogeys was the good, but five 7s on the card were the bad. Very bad. Also was a really slow round as we had to play in a two-ball behind two four balls, because nobody wanted to break up their fourballs. So took us over 4 hours as a pair. 

Monday - friendly four ball at North Middlesex, a course we hadn't played before. The course was a bit mad, seems very compact, with tees crossing over at some points as well, so we had people shouting fore every 5 minutes, had to keep our wits about us. Quite nice though as well, just mayhem. My golf was totally ridiculous to be honest. On the front nine I managed 18 points with three blobs! Blobbed the 10th as well, but got another 18 points for the back nine to give me 36 overall. Needless to say I played some great golf and some flipping awful golf to get those numbers. A birdie and five pars, plus seven greens in regulation which is high for me. The blobs were just stupid rubbish, like not being able to chip out of the rough because the grass was insanely long, or smashing a bunker shot miles over the green because there was hardly any sand in them to take so I end up hitting the ball clean off the top. And two shanks on the same hole as well. Another poor hole, my drive left me 75 yards to the pin and I made a 6. 

My golf is just making less and less sense by the week. I really feel like I'm getting better and worse simultaneously.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 23, 2019)

Knock with a mate at my old club turned into a match play v 2 visitors. All square, but we should have won but for one of them chipping in twice and one monster par saving putt.
Friday was Fleetwood comp. Brilliant day with the wife and a smashing bloke from Nelson golf club (off 6). We all had a great day out. Him 37 pts / me 36 pts (20 on back nine) / wife was, for her, on fire on front nine (17 pts) faded to 28 in total. Have you played Fleetwood? It's BRILLIANT !!!!! 
Mondays knock at our place was cancelled, by us both, we were shattered after Friday and Saturday nights booze up then Sunday lunch and croquet on the lawn, with wine, of course.


----------



## r0wly86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Never played so badly while feeling my game is so close to being right. So frustrating.

Changed my putter grip which seems to be working well, getting a lovely roll on the ball. Long game is either long and straight with a slight draw, or a big hook (which doesn't work on my course) or the very occasional push right


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 23, 2019)

Great weekends golf.

Played 27 holes at Burnham and Berrow Sunday with @MendieGK and @Captainron 

1st visit and I was very impressed, played 9 on the channel course then 18 on the main course, @Captainron had a birthday round and was on fire  I thoroughly enjoyed the course and the variety of holes, some cracking par 3's on both courses, I though we would have had a Sam vs Cameron driving day but Cameron hit irons off the tee and Sam hit driver everywhere 

Then on to 36 holes at Saunton for the Easter open, personally I enjoyed the day however playing from the blues is way too tough for me, I struggled with the rough and my course management is just appalling. the east course is as good as I remember but I thought the west course wasn't as good as I remembered, I wont enter that comp again as 36 hole medal on there is just  I did complete and didn't NR like plenty of others eh Cam!

Anyway a certain winner of the Easter comp was @merv79 with 2 incredible scores, to win the Gross and Nett is just 

Traffic on the way home


----------



## merv79 (Apr 23, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great weekends golf.

Played 27 holes at Burnham and Berrow Sunday with @MendieGK and @Captainron

1st visit and I was very impressed, played 9 on the channel course then 18 on the main course, @Captainron had a birthday round and was on fire  I thoroughly enjoyed the course and the variety of holes, some cracking par 3's on both courses, I though we would have had a Sam vs Cameron driving day but Cameron hit irons off the tee and Sam hit driver everywhere 

Then on to 36 holes at Saunton for the Easter open, personally I enjoyed the day however playing from the blues is way too tough for me, I struggled with the rough and my course management is just appalling. the east course is as good as I remember but I thought the west course wasn't as good as I remembered, I wont enter that comp again as 36 hole medal on there is just  I did complete and didn't NR like plenty of others eh Cam!

Anyway a certain winner of the Easter comp was @merv79 with 2 incredible scores, to win the Gross and Nett is just 

Traffic on the way home 

Click to expand...

How long did it take to get back home?

Shame you didnt enjoy the West as much as previously. I must admit I am not mad about some of the changes, particularly the 12th where there isn't much space now to lay up into! Plus there is no respite on the whole course. I am not surprised that the CSS was the same as the East course.

With regards to my game, its probably the best I have played since Woodhall Spa a couple of years ago!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 23, 2019)

merv79 said:



			How long did it take to get back home?

Shame you didnt enjoy the West as much as previously. I must admit I am not mad about some of the changes, particularly the 12th where there isn't much space now to lay up into! Plus there is no respite on the whole course. I am not surprised that the CSS was the same as the East course.

With regards to my game, its probably the best I have played since Woodhall Spa a couple of years ago!!
		
Click to expand...

6 hrs, the M5 was horrendous from Taunton to Bristol. 

Should have had a later tee time.

Thought the CSS would be higher given some of the scores. Personally I think both courses are brutal if you are not hitting it long and straight.

That pin position on 10 on the East  Wow.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 23, 2019)

A cracking weekend's weather was encouragement enough for me to get out there and play ...

Saturday was a 4BBB, 38 points for the team, 35 points for me. I'm happy with that, as it was my first proper match of the year. Didn't strike it great, but short game was decent.
9 holes on Sunday, no fairways hit, so score wasn't good - although my new putter (TM Spider) worked well.

Then a lesson at Pete Cowan's academy yesterday. This has hopefully sorted out my driving woes - certainly did during the lesson


----------



## merv79 (Apr 23, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			6 hrs, the M5 was horrendous from Taunton to Bristol.

Should have had a later tee time.

Thought the CSS would be higher given some of the scores. Personally I think both courses are brutal if you are not hitting it long and straight.

That pin position on 10 on the East  Wow.
		
Click to expand...

haha yes I know what you mean, although i did hit a nice drive and pitch from around 50 yards to 4 feet but missed the putt!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 23, 2019)

So after yesterday's 40 points and coming 3rd which was a nice 0.4 cut today went out and played in our Tuesday thrash 9 hole stableford and ended up bogeying the last hole to finish on 19points.

Hopefully weather holds out to go do Some Practice tomorrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 23, 2019)

Friday was the 4BBB matchplay KO, got through to the next round.  Yesterday was a 4BBB board comp, my partner carried me to 45 points, good enough for a play off , off today & had a voucher for Walton Heath that I needed to use, popped down on my own and whizzed round in just over 2 hours.


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Friday was the 4BBB matchplay KO, got through to the next round.  Yesterday was a 4BBB board comp, my partner carried me to 45 points, good enough for a play off , off today & had a voucher for Walton Heath that I needed to use, popped down on my own and whizzed round in just over 2 hours.
		
Click to expand...

Walton heath is a place I donâ€™t never tire of playing


----------



## DRW (Apr 23, 2019)

Had a cracking 2 days up in Scotland, drove up Monday morning leaving at 6.45, only to return home after 30 minutes on the road, as thought I had left a window open, I hadn't, wife and son were not happy

Got to Gullane nice and early, had lunch before heading out on No1 course in 20 odd degrees and a mid 20smph at a guess easterly wind. Drove into the opening holes greenside bunker, par 5 we hit driver sand wedge or gap wedge to It was firm and fast and had a game with me shot 5 over and round in less than 3hr 30ms as mostly 2-3 balls out playing.

Really friendly clubhouse, pro shop and starter, everything about it was top notch for a members club.

Enjoyed the no1 course, very playable and nicely laid out over interesting terrain, not to hard. Wife almost found a bunker on every hole Could imagine playing the course day in day out, loved it and will return.

Travelodge was great, quiet, nice and clean, Musselburgh recommend it 

This morning, Muirfield, Up early to get to macys for breakfast(Muirfield doesn't do breakfasts), only to drive the wrong way down the A road. Got to Muirfield nice and early to take it all in, with mainly a eastly wind again.

Gee whizz the money that is spent on that place, everything was like it had been built today, it was immaculate even the old stuff like lockers. The course was the same, immaculate, probably the most looked after course I have played to date. Round in a nice 3hr 50m as a fourball(marshall was friendly and was out and about to ensure free flowing). Free balls on the range. Had to laugh that the starter said to us you can see all the trouble from the other tees apart from the 1st left bunkers, not sure he had that quite right. One of our friends had a mare with bunkers and had to come out sidewards a number of times Played okay 11 over( two doubles doh), the 9th 3 of us were putting for eagles, and got the full selection, eagle, birdie and par from the putts  Nice to experience once. Didn't lose a ball on either course.

On way home engine failure light came on and said stop 21 miles from home. coolant lost, Bottoms

Great memories of Gullane and Muirfield, loved every minute of it whens the next road trip!!

(sorry about long post, bit excited


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 23, 2019)

First game for 2 weeks after knacking my back. 

Good news was the back was fine. Drove well, but managed to put my 2nd shot in a bunker on no less than 9 holes which totally destroyed any chance of a decent score. In the circumstances, 27 points was a reasonable outcome!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2019)

DRW said:



			Had a cracking 2 days up in Scotland, drove up Monday morning leaving at 6.45, only to return home after 30 minutes on the road, as thought I had left a window open, I hadn't, wife and son were not happy

Got to Gullane nice and early, had lunch before heading out on No1 course in 20 odd degrees and a mid 20smph at a guess easterly wind. Drove into the opening holes greenside bunker, par 5 we hit driver sand wedge or gap wedge to It was firm and fast and had a game with me shot 5 over and round in less than 3hr 30ms as mostly 2-3 balls out playing.

Really friendly clubhouse, pro shop and starter, everything about it was top notch for a members club.

Enjoyed the no1 course, very playable and nicely laid out over interesting terrain, not to hard. Wife almost found a bunker on every hole Could imagine playing the course day in day out, loved it and will return.

Travelodge was great, quiet, nice and clean, Musselburgh recommend it 

This morning, Muirfield, Up early to get to macys for breakfast(Muirfield doesn't do breakfasts), only to drive the wrong way down the A road. Got to Muirfield nice and early to take it all in, with mainly a eastly wind again.

Gee whizz the money that is spent on that place, everything was like it had been built today, it was immaculate even the old stuff like lockers. The course was the same, immaculate, probably the most looked after course I have played to date. Round in a nice 3hr 50m as a fourball(marshall was friendly and was out and about to ensure free flowing). Free balls on the range. Had to laugh that the starter said to us you can see all the trouble from the other tees apart from the 1st left bunkers, not sure he had that quite right. One of our friends had a mare with bunkers and had to come out sidewards a number of times Played okay 11 over( two doubles doh), the 9th 3 of us were putting for eagles, and got the full selection, eagle, birdie and par from the putts  Nice to experience once. Didn't lose a ball on either course.

On way home engine failure light came on and said stop 21 miles from home. coolant lost, Bottoms

Great memories of Gullane and Muirfield, loved every minute of it whens the next road trip!!

(sorry about long post, bit excited

Click to expand...

One of the guys i played with on Monday is a Gullane Member and he is still moaning about the changes to No1... oh and Rickys bar

How did they charge you for Muirfield?

Been invited for a game in May, so buy your description the Clubhouse changes have been made in readiness for the Influx of Women members

Glad you enjoyed it, fantastic course


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 24, 2019)

Played at my new place yesterday with a mate, off his first ever H/C of 29,  who knocked it round in 98 breaking 100 for only the second time. Me? Still hovvering around the 90 mark. The place is easy peasy, yet I can't quite get it right yet. Hardly missed a fairway. The place could do with a some rain though. Christ the greens were like concrete. One bounce on and then watch as it rolls off. The best was a perfect bunker shot out, bounced 50cm from the flag, then rolled across the green and disappeared in to the bunker on the other side. Switched to 64 deg out of that one.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 24, 2019)

DRW said:



			Had a cracking 2 days up in Scotland, drove up Monday morning leaving at 6.45, only to return home after 30 minutes on the road, as thought I had left a window open, I hadn't, wife and son were not happy

Got to Gullane nice and early, had lunch before heading out on No1 course in 20 odd degrees and a mid 20smph at a guess easterly wind. Drove into the opening holes greenside bunker, par 5 we hit driver sand wedge or gap wedge to It was firm and fast and had a game with me shot 5 over and round in less than 3hr 30ms as mostly 2-3 balls out playing.

Really friendly clubhouse, pro shop and starter, everything about it was top notch for a members club.

Enjoyed the no1 course, very playable and nicely laid out over interesting terrain, not to hard. Wife almost found a bunker on every hole Could imagine playing the course day in day out, loved it and will return.

Travelodge was great, quiet, nice and clean, Musselburgh recommend it 

This morning, Muirfield, Up early to get to macys for breakfast(Muirfield doesn't do breakfasts), only to drive the wrong way down the A road. Got to Muirfield nice and early to take it all in, with mainly a eastly wind again.

Gee whizz the money that is spent on that place, everything was like it had been built today, it was immaculate even the old stuff like lockers. The course was the same, immaculate, probably the most looked after course I have played to date. Round in a nice 3hr 50m as a fourball(marshall was friendly and was out and about to ensure free flowing). Free balls on the range. Had to laugh that the starter said to us you can see all the trouble from the other tees apart from the 1st left bunkers, not sure he had that quite right. One of our friends had a mare with bunkers and had to come out sidewards a number of times Played okay 11 over( two doubles doh), the 9th 3 of us were putting for eagles, and got the full selection, eagle, birdie and par from the putts  Nice to experience once. Didn't lose a ball on either course.

On way home engine failure light came on and said stop 21 miles from home. coolant lost, Bottoms

Great memories of Gullane and Muirfield, loved every minute of it whens the next road trip!!

(sorry about long post, bit excited

Click to expand...

Fantastic trip, apart from the car issues 

Did you do the Muirfield lunch? And how does it compare to the other Open courses you have played?

You've now manage to play some cracking courses Darren


----------



## DRW (Apr 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			One of the guys i played with on Monday is a Gullane Member and he is still moaning about the changes to No1... oh and Rickys bar

How did they charge you for Muirfield?

Been invited for a game in May, so buy your description the Clubhouse changes have been made in readiness for the Influx of Women members

Glad you enjoyed it, fantastic course
		
Click to expand...

We had to book up a fourball in advance last year via the online booking system, for an eye watering Â£1000 for 18 holes.   Didn't pay the extra Â£100 iirc for the foursomes, was surprise that almost everyone we spoke to there playing or heard talk had a foreign accent. Hope you know a member and it is a bit cheaper ?

Didn't realise they had spent loads of money on the clubhouse recently (they were working in the mens locker room/toilets tho), as never been there befroe, probably explains why inside and outside it was immaculate and looked like it just had been done.  

A great testing course for sure but being honest in terms of memorable holes or excitement there were not that many holes that stick in the mind as 'that's a cracking hole '. Remember a lot more of Gullane holes but Gullane was not as hard as a golf test to be fair.


----------



## DRW (Apr 24, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fantastic trip, apart from the car issues 

Did you do the Muirfield lunch? And how does it compare to the other Open courses you have played?

You've now manage to play some cracking courses Darren 

Click to expand...

Hmm   we didn't even stay for lunch. It looked lovely from outside the window, so sorry cant help  I enjoyed the chicken legend at the service station instead.

They wouldn't allow Joanne(who couldn't play as over the 18 handicap) to sit in the clubhouse or stay at the club or on the patio area.  But a kind lady did drop her off down by the beach, so thanks to that lady.

You will love the course, it is quality for sure. Clubhouse/outside are very tastefully done. It is quality all over. Are you booked in for trip ?


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 24, 2019)

I played today and snapped my 60 degree wedge on the 1st hole in a bunker. 

Caught the lip on the follow through with a solid impact and it snapped in two, nice new DG TI X100 shaft will be Â£40-50. 

Went on to play a solid round of golf and actually was forced to cut out a bad habit. I tend to let my inner Mickelson take over and play shots I don't need to at times as it's my style of golf i enjoy for the challenge and thrill over a percentage shot. It works in my favour quite often but at times costs me dearly. Approaching my short game completely differently today and it paid dividends.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2019)

DRW said:



			We had to book up a fourball in advance last year via the online booking system, for an eye watering Â£1000 for 18 holes.   Didn't pay the extra Â£100 iirc for the foursomes, was surprise that almost everyone we spoke to there playing or heard talk had a foreign accent. Hope you know a member and it is a bit cheaper ?

Didn't realise they had spent loads of money on the clubhouse recently (they were working in the mens locker room/toilets tho), as never been there befroe, probably explains why inside and outside it was immaculate and looked like it just had been done. 

A great testing course for sure but being honest in terms of memorable holes or excitement there were not that many holes that stick in the mind as 'that's a cracking hole '. Remember a lot more of Gullane holes but Gullane was not as hard as a golf test to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

Â£1000... wow, luckily i know a couple of guys who are members so have had the pleasure of a few free rounds. The SGU used to do a good deal at one time which was Â£75, but now it goes to a ballot and its impossible to get on them any more.

Which tee did they make you play from?

Thats the one downside when i do get invited its always in the afternoon after a lunch and its always foursomes.

When you play with a member you get treated completely differently than a visitor, the staff can't do enough for you, when ive been a visitor... the complete opposite apart from the starter and lady in the office.

The lunch now is a complete rip off to what it was before, well the carvery is anyway,,, again very different when with Members


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 24, 2019)

First comp of the year for me, stableford off the whites. Poor front 9 featuring 2 lost balls and a missed putt from about a foot, scored a shameful 12 points. Much improved on the back 9, only one lost ball, ended up on 30. Happy enough with how I played, striking the ball well (mostly!)


----------



## DRW (Apr 24, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			How long have you had that club to wear it out??
		
Click to expand...

The club was a 2016 m1, bought second hand off ebay. I didn't use it personally much. Sad to see it break and not sure why it did but going take it to the range and whack it until the faces breaks, should be fun

 Bought a replacement new one of the same spec.


----------



## DRW (Apr 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Â£1000... wow, luckily i know a couple of guys who are members so have had the pleasure of a few free rounds. The SGU used to do a good deal at one time which was Â£75, but now it goes to a ballot and its impossible to get on them any more.

*Which tee did they make you play from?*

Thats the one downside when i do get invited its always in the afternoon after a lunch and its always foursomes.

When you play with a member you get treated completely differently than a visitor, the staff can't do enough for you, when ive been a visitor... the complete opposite apart from the starter and lady in the office.

The lunch now is a complete rip off to what it was before, well the carvery is anyway,,, again very different when with Members
		
Click to expand...

Think there was only two tees setup, standard box tees and the short tees. Was not off the backs and seemed fairly similar to what it said on the card(around 6700 iirc).

Course felt plenty long enough, with enough long holes. Some of the pins were in 'interesting' positions and if you played it regular there are places you just don't want to miss some of the greens if you want to get up and down, found a couple myself, very difficult.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2019)

DRW said:



			Think there was only two tees setup, standard box tees and the short tees. Was not off the backs and seemed fairly similar to what it said on the card(around 6700 iirc).

Course felt plenty long enough, with enough long holes. Some of the pins were in 'interesting' positions and if you played it regular there are places you just don't want to miss some of the greens if you want to get up and down, found a couple myself, very difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I meant 1st or 10th sometimes the don't let visitors off the first.

I would be surprised if you played it at 6700 those are the white tee's even the members don't play off those that often usually they have tee off the day which tend to be a mixture front and middle tee's, still a challenge though


----------



## DRW (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh, when you apply online you choose either the 1st or the 10th, the tee time and date, we picked and started from the 1st


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2019)

DRW said:



			Oh, when you apply online you choose either the 1st or the 10th, the tee time and date, we picked and started from the 1st

Click to expand...


Thats not bad then. always played from the first with a member, but a couple of times we went with the SGU the starter made us go off the 10th he said just in case a member wants to play, both of those times we were the only people there all day


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Thats not bad then. always played from the first with a member, but a couple of times we went with the SGU the starter made us go off the 10th he said just in case a member wants to play, both of those times we were the only people there all day

Click to expand...

Used to go to Gullane a couple of times each year and one of our "rituals" was to stand on the 7th tee of No1 and look across to Muirfield.

Occasionally we would see a couple of players on the course at which point one of us would inevitably say "Busy at Muirfield today."

A member of our Club who was an official of EGU and an R&A ref called in "on spec" and asked if there was any chance of a  game for he and his friend only to be told, very graciously, that unfortunately they were rather busy that day.

There was one car on the car park and no players in view.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 24, 2019)

Second place on 7 over par, net 1 over. Wind started to rise mid front 9, and was a 3 club wind by the time we finished. Went to the turn 1 over, inc losing a ball. Back 9 saw a few raggy holes, dropping 6 shots inc 2 lost balls.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2019)

B-team today, won 3-1, my partner came in on 2 of the par 3â€™s at a critical time, otherwise I played 5 under handicap, and even though I sprayed a couple off the tee, Iâ€™m recovering & scrambling great and getting up & down so often itâ€™s embarrassing ðŸ˜³


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2019)

Played twice this week 

Monday old fold manor 37 points off 26. Started par par was delighted 

Today a little course near me called cranham. Itâ€™s not overly difficult. 38 points .. even better was doing it in 2 hours 45 mins so I could clean all my gear before my daughter needed picking up lol


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 25, 2019)

On a mini golf tour in Dorset with two mates.  Yesterday, day 1, we played Bulbury Woods ... lovely course ... and we had it to ourselves.  Got 37 points, which was good too.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 25, 2019)

Went out for 10 holes this morning in glorious weather, no expectations after just finishing 23 night shifts and I played excellent stuff, ended up 6 over, driving was poor distance wise but was on the fairway.
Had a wee card in my pocket, which had practice swing, line up, commit (donâ€™t sway) and fully finish, I think it made a difference mentally to me as the 6â€ between my ears is my biggest problem.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 25, 2019)

Had a couple of hours free so played just 12 holes.

Everything putted out and strict Rules of Golf, I kept score using the dreaded Stableford method and accrued 29 points. 

I think I said once before that it is a pleasant surprise to occasionally discover that I can still just about play this bloody frustrating game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Had a couple of hours free so played just 12 holes.

Everything putted out and strict Rules of Golf, I kept score using the dreaded Stableford method and accrued 29 points.

I think I said once before that it is a pleasant surprise to occasionally discover that I can still just about play this bloody frustrating game.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it annoying though when you realise it was going well and don't have a chance to play all 18 and see what you'd have shot


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Isn't it annoying though when you realise it was going well and don't have a chance to play all 18 and see what you'd have shot
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if I was younger and still bothered about improving. 

Now, at 70, and having kicked comps and handicaps into touch I take my pleasure from golf in the form of enjoying being "out there".

Very rarely play 18 these days and even less frequently bother to keep a score. Only did today on an impulse. 

One birdie, three pars and eight bogeys; that will do for me!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2019)

It's still a stupid game.........waste of time getting out of bed..
Putting woeful
Everything else not much better


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Delighted with 19 points in our 9 hole stableford today, despite going in 3 bunkers on the same hole, currently lying second and hopefully a small cut . 
Update,  finished 4th cut .3 back to 16.6, slight signs of improvement


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 25, 2019)

Day 2 of our Dorset mini tour ... played Wareham.  Nice course, rather hilly and not helped by a strong wind ... but that doesnâ€™t explain my drop from 37 points yesterday to 21 today.  ðŸ˜•


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 25, 2019)

Was woeful, my driving was atrocious. My timing was that bad I missed a "fist pump" with a PP who dropped a birdie putt and ended up giving him a provisional " fist pump". Not a happy bunny with my game at the mo.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 25, 2019)

Final of the County Seniors scratch winter competition and 2-1 up from the first leg and finished the job off today with a 2.5 to .5 home leg win to take the trophy .

First time for our club in 11 years 

Throughout the whole campaign my partner and I only lost one match so pretty chuffed to be the  top pairing with our best result winning 7&5 in the away leg of the final


----------



## Scozzy (Apr 25, 2019)

1st rnd of summer 4bbb,off to a tidy start with a few pars then my partner holed a monster on 6th where they were stroking to break their hearts.Tight match from then,made a great up and down on 14 to steal a half and keep our nose in front.Went down 18 and we prevailed.Goid match,good company but they all of a sudden got the grumps and wouldn't come in for a pint!?! Disappointing form really from them I thought but hey ho


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2019)

I went out today with a set of clubs I've not used for decades.
A set of Ping Eye 2s, including the woods, and an old Ping Anser putter.
A few good shots but it was mostly awful, including the putter.
I just couldn't work out how high to tee the ball for the driver, it became almost laughable.
Hey ho, back in the loft for that lot!


----------



## Crow (Apr 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			I went out today with a set of clubs I've not used for decades.
A set of Ping Eye 2s, including the woods, and an old Ping Anser putter.
A few good shots but it was mostly awful, including the putter.
I just couldn't work out how high to tee the ball for the driver, it became almost laughable.
*Hey ho, back in the loft for that lot*!
		
Click to expand...

Boooo!

Try teeing it so that the centre of the ball is level with, or just below, the top of the grounded driver, and don't have the ball as far forward in your stance as you do with a modern driver.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 26, 2019)

Played in our 2nd medal yesterday afternoon, dodging thunder and rain, holed a couple of putts early on to save bogies and then played 5-9 in one under to finish ahead of my handicap after nine. Then it fell apart, I lost my normally reliable drive and slipped up around the greens a few times, 4 over for the front nine was followed by 10 over on the back.
Happily CSS went up so no 0.1

As an aside comment, our best player a 5 handicapper who has only played once this season after hardly playing during the winter due to back problems, shot a 2 over gross 74. Some people make it look so easy!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2019)

Played nine holes after work. Some good, a lot of bad. Short game more robust than of late though


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2019)

seldom have a struck the ball as well as i did today and scored so poorly, could not hole a put for love nor money.

Drove two par 4 greens (9th and 15th) both downwind admittedly and only got birdie on one, was still under handicap, but could not hole anything for Toffee;(


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)

Crow said:



			Boooo!

Try teeing it so that the centre of the ball is level with, or just below, the top of the grounded driver, *and don't have the ball as far forward in your stance as you do with a modern driver.*

Click to expand...

Ah, that'll be where I went wrong as I tried teeing it high, low and medium .......................... but always forward in my stance!
Thanks Crow.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2019)

It's still a stupid game but it's a bit less stupid than it was this time yesterday


----------



## richbeech (Apr 26, 2019)

I played with a European / Challenge Tour player today and it was unbelievable. Never seen anyone hit a ball like that before. It was a masterclass in ball striking and demonstration of how to really take a golf course apart. His driver was like a rocket launcher and the ball a guided missile right to whatever part of the fairway he wanted. Iâ€™ll remember it for a long time.


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)

richbeech said:



			I played with a European / Challenge Tour player today and it was unbelievable. Never seen anyone hit a ball like that before. It was a masterclass in ball striking and demonstration of how to really take a golf course apart. His driver was like a rocket launcher and the ball a guided missile right to whatever part of the fairway he wanted. Iâ€™ll remember it for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Back in 1992 I played quite a few games with an American who was on the European Tour, he even played all four rounds in the Open that year, and, as you rightly said, the ball striking was from a different planet ......................................... as was his ability to get out of trouble.
He hit the ball miles past me without appearing to put any effort in.
I didn't learn much because he was playing a totally different game, I just relaxed and enjoyed his golf more than he did!
Oh, and we had a whole lot of laughs too.
Good times.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 26, 2019)

Following the â€˜beaten upâ€™ thread Crow kindly invited me over to Ullesthorpe this evening where I had failed to beat 110 in four attempts.  Very pleased to have scored 94 today and prove that I can play the course.  It was an eye opener to watch how well Nick strikes those old wooden clubs.


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Following the â€˜beaten upâ€™ thread Crow kindly invited me over to Ullesthorpe this evening where I had failed to beat 110 in four attempts.  Very pleased to have scored 94 today and prove that I can play the course.  It was an eye opener to watch how well Nick strikes those old wooden clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Your handicap is going to tumble this year, ball striking has improved massively since the last time we played.

I was pleased with how my 2 wood performed today. Rain was forecast so I took one of my less precious iron sets out; McGhie "Tiger Tee", a budget set if ever there was one, also took the laminated 2 wood from the set, and a Mizuno White Fang 3 wood (Precious but won't rust or suffer from water penetration) and a GT-400 putter.  (Don't mention the 4-putt from just off the green on the 10th )

We timed it perfectly with the weather in the end, a few spots just starting to fall as we putted out on the 18th.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 27, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Went out for 10 holes this morning in glorious weather, no expectations after just finishing 23 night shifts and I played excellent stuff, ended up 6 over, driving was poor distance wise but was on the fairway.
Had a wee card in my pocket, which had practice swing, line up, commit (donâ€™t sway) and fully finish, I think it made a difference mentally to me as the 6â€ between my ears is my biggest problem.
		
Click to expand...

Well what a difference a day makes, back to utter dross yesterday, not one decent drive, everything going right, ball striking felt good as well, every drive sliced and irons pushed right as well.
Think I could be taking the club back inside, away to St Andrews on Monday as well ðŸ˜©


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 27, 2019)

Third and final day of our Dorset tour (although this course is in Hampshire) at Skylark Golf & Country.  Shortish course, but very pleasant and still challenging for us.  I was in the low 90s on two of the three courses we played, so I was pleased.  Good time had by all.


----------



## IanM (Apr 27, 2019)

Course closed till 10 due to high winds .
Eeeeek.


----------



## richbeech (Apr 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Back in 1992 I played quite a few games with an American who was on the European Tour, he even played all four rounds in the Open that year, and, as you rightly said, the ball striking was from a different planet ......................................... as was his ability to get out of trouble.
He hit the ball miles past me without appearing to put any effort in.
I didn't learn much because he was playing a totally different game, I just relaxed and enjoyed his golf more than he did!
Oh, and we had a whole lot of laughs too.
Good times.
		
Click to expand...

It was a joy to play 18 holes with someone that good. Like you said it's hard to actually learn something from them because they play the game differently. He was taking lines off the tee that you don't even see and that are just ridiculous. He hardly put a foot wrong for 15 holes and was 6 under. Then he doubled bogeyed the 16th (which he was most displeased with) and bogeyed the 17th to finish -3 and it looked like he wasn't even trying. I managed to get a great photo on my phone which sort of showed the gulf class - I smoked a drive down the 9th and I mean hit my Sunday best, it went about 305-310 (genuinely as well) and he still put his ball 50 yards past me. I couldn't believe it. Par 5s don't exist there's only long par 4s to them. His ball flight with his irons was incredible, it would start so low that you thought he'd thinned it but then it would slowly rise and come down and stop dead. It sounded like a gun going off when he hit his 3 iron. he was a really nice lad as well and the great thing is he seemed quite up for playing again sometime soon, after he's been to play on a few tour events that is.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 27, 2019)

Got my first out of 3 rounds at Carnousite in yesterday at the Burnside course. Played like an absolute donkey on the front 9 and at the turn I had 10 points. Coming up here I had my mind set on just trying to enjoy myself but no, I donâ€™t work that way. I redeemed myself on the back and got 9 2-pointers in a row, so take that with me for todayâ€™s round at the Buddon course. Tomorrow is the one that counts though as weâ€™ll be playing the Championship course, going out with all the Americans who btw is spending ridiculous amounts in the shop before teeing off.


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

richbeech said:



			It was a joy to play 18 holes with someone that good. Like you said it's hard to actually learn something from them because they play the game differently. He was taking lines off the tee that you don't even see and that are just ridiculous. He hardly put a foot wrong for 15 holes and was 6 under. *Then he doubled bogeyed the 16th (which he was most displeased with) and bogeyed the 17th to finish -3 and it looked like he wasn't even trying.*

Click to expand...

And that's another difference that works in my favour!
If I get a double bogey it's generally just one shot gone which I can get back with just one par, they need two birdies!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2019)

Playing at 1pm today, it's blowing an absolute hoolie out there just now. This is going to be carnage


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 27, 2019)

Shot 2 over handicap (86) with a snap hook lost ball off the first tee resulting in a triple bogey to get me started. Was fuming! Steady from there onwards but a few errant drives getting me into trouble. Birdied 5, 302 yard drive downwind on the par 5 6th followed by a 5i just rolling off the back then down in 3. Threw back to back birdies away! Nightmare double bogey on the 8th after a nasty lie bladed chip.  Chip in birdie on 11, stupid double bogey on 12 (chip was poor after chipping in on 11!!!) steady until the 17th where I bladed from a greenside bunker (no sand) resulting in another double. 86 when I should easily have been in the high 70â€™s. Frustrating! Left 2 more birdies out there, pars were solid but the 4 doubles and one triple were inexcusable.


----------



## xreyuk (Apr 27, 2019)

Wasn't today but last weekend we played our Easter Comp.

You play 2 matches Friday, 2 Saturday, 1 Sunday and 2 Monday if you get to the final.

Managed to get to the semi final, until I came up an absolute bandit off 18, who was 5 over gross through 14!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 27, 2019)

xreyuk said:



			Wasn't today but last weekend we played our Easter Comp.

You play 2 matches Friday, 2 Saturday, 1 Sunday and 2 Monday if you get to the final.

Managed to get to the semi final, until I came up an absolute bandit off 18, who was 5 over gross through 14!
		
Click to expand...

+5 through 14 off 18 is disgraceful!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 27, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			+5 through 14 off 18 is disgraceful!
		
Click to expand...

Any more disgraceful than the score you felt that you should have returned,  see post #2401.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 27, 2019)

monthly medal, today hit it ok and sank some putts as well, 3 birdies, 74 gross, nice cut again.

quite a nice day considering the forecast, missed the rain, round in 2.50 as a 3 ball too


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			monthly medal, today hit it ok and sank some putts as well, 3 birdies, 74 gross, nice cut again.

quite a nice day considering the forecast, missed the rain, round in 2.50 as a 3 ball too
		
Click to expand...

Man in form....

Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			Shot 2 over handicap (86) with a snap hook lost ball off the first tee resulting in a triple bogey to get me started. Was fuming! Steady from there onwards but a few errant drives getting me into trouble. Birdied 5, 302 yard drive downwind on the par 5 6th followed by a 5i just rolling off the back then down in 3. Threw back to back birdies away! Nightmare double bogey on the 8th after a nasty lie bladed chip.  Chip in birdie on 11, stupid double bogey on 12 (chip was poor after chipping in on 11!!!) steady until the 17th where I bladed from a greenside bunker (no sand) resulting in another double. 86 when I should easily have been in the high 70â€™s. Frustrating! Left 2 more birdies out there, pars were solid but the 4 doubles and one triple were inexcusable.
		
Click to expand...

Which course?


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			+5 through 14 off 18 is disgraceful!
		
Click to expand...

Last year I was +6 for the round playing off 17 .................................... it can be done.
Not got anywhere near it since.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2019)

Odd round today. Dreadful first 3 holes, totally out of sorts. Scraped a point on each one and had a back to basics moment. Solid for the next few, 16 points at the turn. Huge improvement from then, struck the ball cleanly, straight off the tee. 21 points for the back 9, 37 overall. 

What looked like a car crash at one stage ended up being a really enjoyable round.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 27, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Any more disgraceful than the score you felt that you should have returned,  see post #2401.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s a difference between being over 10 under handicap through 14 and me being 2 over...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			+5 through 14 off 18 is disgraceful!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s Matchplay - so the only score that counts is the Matchplay score , itâ€™s not uncommon for people of mid to high HC to be scoring well in Matchplay where a number of times they get given putts they more than likely miss in a Stableford etc - itâ€™s certainly not a â€œdisgraceâ€ . Last week we played a 12 HC who was 2 over after 15 holes - it happens


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2019)

Stupid conditions led to a stupid score. 

Crazy winds, branches and debris falling and blowing across the fairways and greens all day, never hit so many clean strikes only to see the ball then suddenly either drop like a stone or sail away on the wind. 

Short putts were very difficult, being punched by the wind so it was hard to steady yourself, had to be a record amount of 3 putts for me, usually a strong part of my game. 

Miserable 27 points with 3 NRâ€™s and 1 ball somewhere in the bluebells and another in the river. 

Canâ€™t believe I was in shorts last week but with winter layers and MacWets on today.


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2019)

After yesterday's 1 over handicap 35 points I took almost the same set out again today, McGhie "Tiger Tee".

Admittedly there was a stiff wind blowing but I could only manage to score a miserable 22 points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2019)

Carnage. 27 points but felt bar a couple of poor holes I felt I hit it better than the score shows. The wind was even affecting putts and I had one that was a ball left of the hole from 12 feet and the wind was left to right and it missed the hole 6 inches right (and no it wasn't my stroke - I started it on line) and ran three feet away. Lost a ball on the par 3 eleventh. Nailed a tee shot and heading towards the left of the green and a gust took it miles left into the knee high crap. Some good stuff though especially the linear short game. Club match away to Caversham Heath tomorrow. Hoping the winds die as it's about 6,800 off the whites


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 27, 2019)

Played a greensomes today( not a format I enjoy that much) started with a horrible 9, ended up d/q for playing wrong ball and not rectifying it.

Got back to clubhouse to learn that Spurs had lost, not the best of days.


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 28, 2019)

Played this morning, first time in a month. Shot 78 gross net 61. Played well a few silly mistakes but putting that down to havjbg not played in a while, two doubles and two birdies. Depending on CSS I'll get at least a 0.9 cut possibly 1.2 either way I'll be off 16 next time out.


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2019)

Didnâ€™t play but went to the range to kill some time while the dog was having a hair cut.
Deliberately tried to keep the take away slower and smoother to stop wasting any energy and then really attack on the downswing.
It was far more consistent and I was hitting the ball further.
No doubt itâ€™ll all turn to shite on the course


----------



## Sats (Apr 28, 2019)

Hit the ball lovely today and went round 4 over par (net) really enjoyed it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

Club match vs Caversham Heath. Played well in patches but had some horror bounces and luck and got frustrated. That led to some poor swings and never really got into the back nine to support my partner and we got done 4&3 and the club struggling at 5-1 down. Need to reverse that score to retain the trophy. Aside from the golf and score the guys there are top class and always quality banter on and off the course.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			40 points for me today joint leader when I left.
Looks like a nice cut coming could be as low as 5.7
Cat 1 this year hopefully
		
Click to expand...

Four of us on 40 points and a 3rd place and a cut to 5.9

One under handicap again today so maybe a .2 cut coming,hope so really close now to cat 1

Thatâ€™s my 4th cut this year and only 9 rounds played.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2019)

Friendly knock round Bushey Hall today. I was shattered at the beginning since I played 90 mins of Sunday League footy, basically had something to eat, got changed and straight back out again. Consequently I started blob, par, blob, par, but managed to gain some consistency and finished on 39 points. Three blobs total, but 8 pars which is right up there for me. Hit the ball pretty nicely all day, the third blob was a total disaster as well but **** happens! Was really happy with the golf generally, and good banter on the way round as well. Thought it was going to rain but it never did, so a great afternoon.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 28, 2019)

Practice round at dunfanaghy today.  A links 1 hour into donegal that I had never played before.  
Not in the same league as the big boys in the area.  Very much an out and back course with OOB always down the right.  With little rough I didn't have much problem  keeping it in play and hitting a wood or hybrid up to the green. Downwind it was driver short iron. 

Got up and down all day and shot 72 , +4. 

That score should see me picked for the team down there next week.  Work to be done on irons as they are still embarrassing at best.


----------



## Yant (Apr 28, 2019)

7 club challenge at my place yesterday. Hard enough on a course known for it windy conditions, but yesterday was crazy. +50 mph winds. I played half decent and could only rummage 29 points.


----------



## mister v (Apr 29, 2019)

played in our captains v vice captains match....... after thinking that i'd finally sussed driving it turned out that i haven't............. still the lads i played with our a great bunch and theres always next time !


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Apr 29, 2019)

Late report, played 9 hole at Dartmouth Saturday. Was blowing first nine, turned into a hurricane second nine. 23 points, played better than that, but only just lol.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 29, 2019)

Cancelled Saturdays knock, did you see the rain? Booked in for late morning Sunday. Great time slot! Brew in bed, shower, brekie, get ready, tootal there. Had a great knock. Best score so far 86. Getting to grips with how to play some of the holes. Found 10 balls and 6 tees. Course was still hard under foot so loads of roll out. Greens had softened a bit, thank God, and were a bit more receptive. Round in 3.5 hours. I'm enjoying my new course. Cracking day out.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 29, 2019)

I played in a mixed greensome at Pike Fold in a Northwest Manchester association event, in the first half a dozen holes we messed up around the greens a couple of times  including a triple bogey on the 6th, a short par 4, and were 6 over par at that stage. Then I had my ace, followed by me holing a long birdie putt on the next hole and our round was kick started again and we played the last 12 holes in 1 under par. It was not enough to win the comp but we came 3rd.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi Louise, congrats on your ace. How was Pike Fold? I played there two years ago and loved the place and want to go there for our lads trip. Is it still great?


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 29, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			Played this morning, first time in a month. Shot 78 gross net 61. Played well a few silly mistakes but putting that down to havjbg not played in a while, two doubles and two birdies. Depending on CSS I'll get at least a 0.9 cut possibly 1.2 either way I'll be off 16 next time out.
		
Click to expand...

CSS stayed at 65 so got the 1.2 cut and officially down to 16.1. Lowest handicap for me, and got my first win as well with this result.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

Well recently i have hit form and managed to get a couple of wins but then last week I did my back in with a big kick of sciatica and I thought that would really hit my form - but thankfully today went out and shot a 1 under gross after a weekend getting back into it.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 29, 2019)

Just out on my own trying to mentally get my head around our back 9. 
First back 9 41 for 19 points despite a double on the 10th after flying the green and a bad chip. 
Front 9 40 for 20 points, solid!
Second back 9 41 for 19 points again with a penalty on 13 & 18 with wayward tee shots. Chipping started off bad but was great by the end, same with putting, holes a few clutch ones including a 12 footer for 2 points on 18 (second time around). 
Chuffed with that!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 29, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Hi Louise, congrats on your ace. How was Pike Fold? I played there two years ago and loved the place and want to go there for our lads trip. Is it still great?
		
Click to expand...


I have played there before and couldn't make my mind up about the course but to be honest, yesterday it was very tidy and in good condition and we enjoyed it, so no worries over having your trip there.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 29, 2019)

Team match at Ellesmere today, I was giving 6 shots and didn't start well, in fairness I hit the ball well but my short game was poor and I found myself 5 down after 6 holes, I did start improving and won 4 on the trot to get back to 3 down before she holed an outrageous 25 foot downhill slippery put to go 3 ahead, then I finally started putting better,  I got back to all square after 17 and then we both made a mess of the 18th but happily my mess wasn't as bad as hers and I won 1 up.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 29, 2019)

Played medal off back stakes in my new club yesterday . Playing very long . Was +5 thru 7 and then  found something in my game . Was +3 for the rest 78 nett 71 .  . Css was 73  so i got a .4 cut 

This follows my gross win in old club last week (+3)  to get me to 6.4 and equal my lowest handicap ever . 
Need to push on again now hopefuly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2019)

bladeplayer said:



			Played medal off back stakes in my new club yesterday . Playing very long . Was +5 thru 7 and then  found something in my game . Was +3 for the rest 78 nett 71 .  . Css was 73  so i got a .4 cut

This follows my gross win in old club last week (+3)  to get me to 6.4 and equal my lowest handicap ever .
Need to push on again now hopefuly
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Keep that going and push on further. You know it's in there


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2019)

had a few holes with the Hickory's last night up at Torvean, lovely evening still light way past half 9


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2019)

Played Gramacho in Portugal yesterday. Couple of the old guys regretting not getting buggies. 

Blobbed the first 4 holes, over hit the approach shots and took a while to get to grips with the rough. Ended up with 29 points which hopefully Iâ€™ll improve on today at Alto.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2019)

Had a lesson this morning as the swing rebuild continues at pace. Then played 9 holes after with the Pro as part of it to see if I carry my swing changes from range to course.

Played the back 9 where its a lot tighter and had me doing some Alex Norenesque drills to get my feels, but wow all I can say. Quite possibly the best I've struck the ball since returning to the game and the difference hitting the driver well makes. Made 7 pars, 1 birdie and 1 Bogey for a level par 9 holes off the Medal tees,  the only Bogey was where I slipped into old habits off the tee and missed way right. The other holes were all fairways and GIR and hitting much shorter clubs into greens. 

Now I've got my drills I'll be hitting the practice ground 3 times a week to bed them in and it's so nice having a consistent shot shape makes me feel like I can actually play this game again.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Delighted with my 67 in today's medal, despite seeing more sand than Laurence of Arabia  , hopefully another small cut on the way


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man. Keep that going and push on further. You know it's in there
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Martin . Good Practice area is helping . On a bit of a run at min will see how far it takes me because as we all know just when we think we have it, this beautiful frustrating game bites ur rear end with a bang


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 30, 2019)

Front 9 off the competition blue tees, nothing serious but was level handicap going into the 9th. Errant tee shot then Got greedy and paid the price with a double bogey. Knew I should have just chipped out


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

18 hole medal, chip onto green lipped out 2" behind hole on first. Had four lip outs. Shot a nine on a par five. Played a PPs ball and smashed it 200 yards. Came in with a 77 it was one of those rounds that that played with you emotions.


----------



## DRW (Apr 30, 2019)

Its great light evenings, got to course about 6.45 quick nine holes and back home before dark.

New irons are still working and dispersion seems to be better than the old graphite shafted ones. 

1 fairway hit & both par 3s off the tee, 3 bogeys, 2 birdies for 1 over.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 1, 2019)

First 9 holes of the year on a longer course, only done par three before.

Finished 8 over for 9, not bad for a start but I was level par for 7 of the 9...


----------



## duncan mackie (May 1, 2019)

A quick check of the rcords shows todays cut is my first handicap reduction since 2015...but will it be the last?
The bad news it only leaves me 0.1 from going back up - but welcome anyway ðŸ¤—


----------



## English golfer in Spain (May 1, 2019)

Played last Monday and scored 40 pts, cut from 14.7 to 13.5 my lowest ever h/c (was 13'7) 
Went away last Tuesday for a weeks holiday and returned home yesterday (Tuesday) decided to have a game today before Friday's Monthly Stableford,
and came in with 38 pts so another cut, this time to 12.9, obviously another low. So a 1.8 cut for my last two rounds. Not sure what my pairs partner will say when I see him on Friday, as we are waiting to play our Pairs Final
(still waiting for the other semi final to be played)
And I only hit 1 GIR, loads of inches and a few feet involved with missing greens, but 28 putts, some you lose some you win.

Just to say, to keep our h/c fair, unlike many other golfing societies in Spain, anyone scoring 38 points or over in a bounce game is libel for a cut.


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2019)

played Moray new with Hickory's today. bit of a haar  for the start then brightened up.

played pretty well and drove the ball nicely, took the money with  only 4 over par, putted exceptionally well with the Maxwell putter, didn't miss a thing.

bodes well for Breamar next week and the North Scottish champs the end of the month back at Lossie and Hopeman


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2019)

Managed 37 points around Alto course yesterday. Wouod have written a review but I was in the bar staight after... Needless to say my speel8ng would have been worse than usual. 

Vale Da Pinta today. Only 29 points. All from the 4th onwards. It would appear the hangover won today. Vila Sol tomorrow. Then home. Boo!


----------



## chrisd (May 1, 2019)

I played at Lydd today - for the new forum members Lydd (Kent) has pretty much been dubbed the biggest goat track in England over some years on this forum. Now when I first played it about 20 years ago it was awful  but about 6 years ago they did a fair but of work on it with many a ton of soil being deposited  down the edge of fairways to add definition  and when I played it last, a couple of years ago in a vets league match it was much better than before.

So today with calm weather and a cost of Â£12, booked on Golfnow, it actually wasn't bad and with some long par 4's (430 off whites) with water as a regular hazard. It was obvious that a decent amount of money spent on it and it could be a fabulous track  there were occasions when on the course that it could be much better than Littlestone and resembled Royal St George's on some holes  - no, the fairways were ok and the greens not anywhere near the other courses magnificence, but just spend a load of money and who knows!


----------



## garyinderry (May 1, 2019)

+4 in the monthly medal.   Bogies on two par 5s on the back 9 being my only regret. Other than that I can't complain and cut on the way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I played at Lydd today - for the new forum members Lydd (Kent) has pretty much been dubbed the biggest goat track in England over some years on this forum. Now when I first played it about 20 years ago it was awful  but about 6 years ago they did a fair but of work on it with many a ton of soil being deposited  down the edge of fairways to add definition  and when I played it last, a couple of years ago in a vets league match it was much better than before.

So today with calm weather and a cost of Â£12, booked on Golfnow, it actually wasn't bad and with some long par 4's (430 off whites) with water as a regular hazard. It was obvious that a decent amount of money spent on it and it could be a fabulous track  there were occasions when on the course that it could be much better than Littlestone and resembled Royal St George's on some holes  - no, the fairways were ok and the greens not anywhere near the other courses magnificence, but just spend a load of money and who knows!
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced it will ever be better than average at best whatever they chuck at it. Would be interesting to go back and see if the changes made will change my opinion of it but it needs to do a lot to lose the goat track tag


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2019)

First competition win of the year; the snooker doubles


----------



## anotherdouble (May 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			First competition win of the year; the snooker doubles 

Click to expand...

I bet you get a great tan off of the lights or do you have to wear a hatðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (May 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not convinced it will ever be better than average at best whatever they chuck at it. Would be interesting to go back and see if the changes made will change my opinion of it but it needs to do a lot to lose the goat track tag
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Homer it certainly was a goat track and is less so now. I'm referring to what it could be with some decent money spent on it! It has acres of space, some potentially great holes and decent grass and soil. You last played there about 10 + years ago and I certainly agreed with you then but I'm commenting on its potential not what it is.


----------



## Crow (May 1, 2019)

B Team match this evening, 4BBB, my partner kept us in it for the front nine, we were 3 down after 5 but back to 1 down after 8 before losing the 9th to be 2 down at the turn, two wins for us to square it after 11 where it remained until 15 when we lost to a par with a shot.
We won the 17th and then finally stole it on the 18th having never been ahead until that point.
Highlight for me was a glorious 2 iron straight down the middle on the 17th.
Team won 5 1/2 to 1/2.



Oh alright, here's what I was playing:
MacGregor 300 1 wood (I had a battle with this club all the way round until it finally won on the 18th when I hit ground way behind ball and scuffed it 75 yards.)
Harold Bird & Son 3 wood
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blade 2 iron.
Irons 3 to SW - JH Onions Crookshank
Putter - Ben Sayers *Benny Mallet*


----------



## louise_a (May 1, 2019)

I played in a 4BBB today at Lowes Park, a little 9 hole course near Bury,  I didn't think that I had played very well but when I totted up my scores I would have been in my buffer so seems I wasn't  too bad really


----------



## garyinderry (May 2, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			+4 in the monthly medal.   Bogies on two par 5s on the back 9 being my only regret. Other than that I can't complain and cut on the way.  

Click to expand...

Into the medal final at the end of the year which I have never even sniffed before.  0.6 cut


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Homer it certainly was a goat track and is less so now. I'm referring to what it could be with some decent money spent on it! It has acres of space, some potentially great holes and decent grass and soil. You last played there about 10 + years ago and I certainly agreed with you then but I'm commenting on its potential not what it is.
		
Click to expand...

It definitely has potential and to a large degree its a shame that it will never realise that and become the good course ir could be


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2019)

I played 12 holes at West Hill today ................................... but that's not the point.
I actually got six pars .............................. but that's not the point either.

This is the point;

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/gm-adidas-golf-opprtunity.101371/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

I went up to the club. First heaving so rushed out onto the back nine with no warm up or swings but had a nice gap so could play two balls and put a second down to work on pitches, approaches etc. Tempo was in and out and some good some bad. Stopped for an OJ and then back on the front nine. More chilled and much better golf for 20 points including a kick in birdie on the 7th (SI2). Chucked a couple away with three putts too so could have been better than +4 gross. Definitely has potential for a good weekend


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2019)

A creditable 34 points today with a couple of no scores which was annoying.
A couple of poor tee shots led to them!
3 birdies, 2  2s and striking my irons, possibly, as well as I have for many a moon.
Fairways are firm and I had a few 45Â° bounces into rough and bunkers that I could have done without but on the whole a pleasing round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A creditable 34 points today with a couple of no scores which was annoying.
A couple of poor tee shots led to them!
3 birdies, 2  2s and striking my irons, possibly, as well as I have for many a moon.
Fairways are firm and I had a few 45Â° bounces into rough and bunkers that I could have done without but on the whole a pleasing round.
		
Click to expand...

You are starting to look vaguely consistent. All a bit worrying. Was the Frag there?


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2019)

Nope. No Fragger for the foreseeable....got an awayday coming up in a month and then the Auld Farts - those are his next outings I suspect.


----------



## louise_a (May 2, 2019)

Stableford comp today, didn't play the first nine very well but didn't get any breaks either and only had 13 points, but then steadied and really picked up my game after a birdie at the 12th was followed by 4 pars so I had a massed 30 points after 16 holes as which point the girl I was playing with said those dreaded words "you are playing thwe back nine really well"  cue 3 duffs on the 17the and another on the 18th to finish with just one point on the last 2 holes for a total of 31.

I really don't know why people feel the need to make comments like that, I knew how well I was playing I didn't need telling, I also recall the first time someone said it and I didn't score another point and I have it in my head now that I will blow up if someone comments. 

I know I should get over myself but I don't seem able to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Stableford comp today, didn't play the first nine very well but didn't get any breaks either and only had 13 points, but then steadied and really picked up my game after a birdie at the 12th was followed by 4 pars so I had a massed 30 points after 16 holes as which point the girl I was playing with said those dreaded words "you are playing thwe back nine really well"  cue 3 duffs on the 17the and another on the 18th to finish with just one point on the last 2 holes for a total of 31.

I really don't know why people feel the need to make comments like that, I knew how well I was playing I didn't need telling, I also recall the first time someone said it and I didn't score another point and I have it in my head now that I will blow up if someone comments.

I know I should get over myself but I don't seem able to.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I think people are simply saying it to be encouraging and don't mean anything by it but I do agree with you, I'd rather they didn't and like you I know when I am going well. Having their comment in the head does seem to have a negative effect although I don't know why it should. I guess you and I should both stand there and think "you know what, they're right, I am playing well. Lets keep it going and see what I can do" Alas that isn't the case


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Stableford comp today, didn't play the first nine very well but didn't get any breaks either and only had 13 points, but then steadied and really picked up my game after a birdie at the 12th was followed by 4 pars so I had a massed 30 points after 16 holes as which point the girl I was playing with said those dreaded words "you are playing thwe back nine really well"  cue 3 duffs on the 17the and another on the 18th to finish with just one point on the last 2 holes for a total of 31.

I really don't know why people feel the need to make comments like that, I knew how well I was playing I didn't need telling, I also recall the first time someone said it and I didn't score another point and I have it in my head now that I will blow up if someone comments.

I know I should get over myself but I don't seem able to.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you are blaming someone else for your own poor play because they tried to encourage you!


----------



## louise_a (May 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I can't believe you are blaming someone else for your own poor play because they tried to encourage you!
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment, but I am more blaming the fact that I let it have that affect on me.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair, I think people are simply saying it to be encouraging and don't mean anything by it but I do agree with you, I'd rather they didn't and like you I know when I am going well. Having their comment in the head does seem to have a negative effect although I don't know why it should. I guess you and I should both stand there and think "you know what, they're right, I am playing well. Lets keep it going and see what I can do" Alas that isn't the case
		
Click to expand...

some strange people on here complaining about someone saying they are playing well, would you rather they said "have you ever thought of taking up bowls"?


----------



## duncan mackie (May 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			some strange people on here complaining about someone saying they are playing well, would you rather they said "have you ever thought of taking up bowls"?
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't they said that on the 10th tee? ðŸ¤”

I know exactly what Louise means, and suspect you do too...ðŸ¤—
The trouble is you are damned if you say something, and if you go silent for a few holes. The only answer is to get control of your side of things - which personally I still can't fwiw.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Hadn't they said that on the 10th tee? ðŸ¤”

I know exactly what Louise means, and suspect you do too...ðŸ¤—
The trouble is you are damned if you say something, and if you go silent for a few holes. The only answer is to get control of your side of things - which personally I still can't fwiw.
		
Click to expand...

no Louise's post says the 17th. if someone said i was playing well i would thank them and it would give me confidence, not the opposite

I complain about many things, people complimenting me on how i'm playing isn't one of them


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2019)

Played yesterday in the Adidas Opportunity reader day, full write up from some of us over in the review s section ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## garyinderry (May 3, 2019)

The thing is, we as golfers tend to fail more than we succeed.  Whether someone says you are playing well or not doesn't really matter.  Getting over the line isn't that easy to do. It does stick out in your mind after when you mess up and is easy to blame. 

As Patrick says you should try to gleam confidence from it.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2019)

Played out of my skin in the Friday 9s comp. 23 points, hopefully enough to win it.

The first 6 holes was the most consistently good golf I can remember playing - 4 pars and 2 bogeys, with 2 great bunker escapes. 

Then made the mistake of letting a 2 ball play through on the 7th - they proceeded to hack it all over the place, took ages for them to finish the hole, and by the time I got to play, my momentum had gone, and I had to scramble for a measly 1 point. Managed to pull it back and finish with two 3 pointers, but will be annoyed if the delay results in losing the comp by a point.

It was actually me who suggested to the rest of our 4 ball that we let them through, and I know it was the right thing to do, but the selfish part of me kinda wishes I'd ignored them!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 3, 2019)

Did all three 9s at Cleobury Mortimer, really enjoyed our day there. Well worth the hours drive.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2019)

Could go in the Random Irritation thread...
An OK front 9, a bit scrappy but I've done worse.
Great start to the back 9 with 4 straight pars for 10 points and then the swing just crumbled and I managed 5 points the in the next 5...
Bloody frustrating!!


----------



## Tongo (May 3, 2019)

Played at Wellow and shot 94. Chipping and putting was poor.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 4, 2019)

Yesterday was the first day of our annual "European tour" - which this year is in the sunny climes of Bournemouth rather than somewhere continental. Round 1 was Broadstone (which l dare say some on here will know well). 

Totally messed up the 7th (although to be fair, it was bad luck hitting the 4 inch wide indicator post  ) and putted like an idiot on three holes but otherwise played really well. My driving was superb (even if it is me saying it). Scored 38 points & the overnight leader by 7. Back to normal today l guess ...


----------



## duncan mackie (May 4, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Yesterday was the first day of our annual "European tour" - which this year is in the sunny climes of Bournemouth rather than somewhere continental. Round 1 was Broadstone (which l dare say some on here will know well).

Totally messed up the 7th (although to be fair, it was bad luck hitting the 4 inch wide indicator post  ) and putted like an idiot on three holes but otherwise played really well. My driving was superb (even if it is me saying it). Scored 38 points & the overnight leader by 7. Back to normal today l guess ...
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like good golf....but a slight like of positive thinking creeping in ðŸ¤”


----------



## patricks148 (May 4, 2019)

Bruurgh, bloody cold out there today, full waterproofs and gloves. walked off the course just at the right time, as it lashed it down just as we finished on 18th


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2019)

Started in rain, turned to snow, finished in bright sunshine. High winds 40mph + all way round.
Day 1 of 2 day stroke comp, finished nett 76, 4 shots off the lead, with a few still on the course.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 4, 2019)

Blew a cut to get to lowest handicap ever today,  away  at a friends place,  9holer 18  tees .. +3 after 3 because of green speed mainly .  Good run sees me +2 thru 13  . From nowhere a quad bogey 8 .. dropped 1 more to get in for 78 nett 72  (71 for handicap) .. its par 71 sss70 dont see css moving enough for a cut tho .. ah well always tomorrow ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Started in rain, turned to snow, finished in bright sunshine. High winds 40mph + all way round.
Day 1 of 2 day stroke comp, finished nett 76, 4 shots off the lead, with a few still on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Good scoring out there in that wind today Paul. I played with a mate this afternoon instead of playing the comp. Pleased I did, I wouldn't have wanted a card in my hand today. The wind was plain brutal.


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2019)

+8  79 blows for 35 points.   

Putted like a dog.  Missed 3 short putts and didn't get anything to the hole all day. Struggled with the speed as the looked quick but still have sand on them. 

Hit irons like a dog too.   Driver on a string so at least that still works.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good scoring out there in that wind today Paul. I played with a mate this afternoon instead of playing the comp. Pleased I did, I wouldn't have wanted a card in my hand today. The wind was plain brutal.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, wasnâ€™t easy, probably the worst conditions Iâ€™ve played in for a long while, thought Iâ€™d be completely out of it, but who knows


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Could go in the Random Irritation thread...
An OK front 9, a bit scrappy but I've done worse.
Great start to the back 9 with 4 straight pars for 10 points and then the swing just crumbled and I managed 5 points the in the next 5...
Bloody frustrating!!
		
Click to expand...

You can bloody well stay in the old farts team with that sort of form!


----------



## Lump (May 4, 2019)

Blowing a gale today. 3-4 club wind. Didnâ€™t really have a swing today and steady bogeys delivered quickly. Shot an easy 80 nett 76. Seems that the course was playing a wee bit tough as when I left CSS was sitting at 75.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

Really strong wind and bitingly cold for the Centenary Medal (which I won two years ago). Not today with a net 79 (+9) but felt I hit it better than that. Beter ball stableford tomorrow and hoping having a partner will raise me up as I've been playing well midweek in practice


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2019)

My golf literally gets more ridiculous every week. Was playing in a betterball Stableford match today at Thorney Park, but I kept track of my own individual score. Front nine, played brilliantly, I got 21 points and that was off 19 because it was 90% handicaps. Back nine, total mess. Hit five shanks, lost four balls; 9 points. I actually wanted to cry after the fifth shank. It used to be that I couldn't hit hybrids, and now hybrid was the bloody safe option. How can I go from my very best golf to my absolute worse in a click of the fingers?? Can't swear on here, but eff this game, seriously. 

As for the actual match, we were 3 points ahead at the turn 22-19 but ended up losing 38-39. My partner picked up the slack for a few holes while I was blobbing my way around the back nine, but then he blobbed a few so we were always going to struggle. Ultimately, the format was that every match's Stableford scores were added together, and we lost by 6 points - the main culprits were one of our home pairs who only managed 29 points sadly. 

I'm just at a total loss what happened to my game. It started to go pear-shaped when I decided to hit 5 iron on the 10th tee (I never hit five iron usually but the yardage and wind kinda dictated it) and shanked it out of bounds. I just totally lost the plot after that, two shanks on the 11th, another one on the 13th, and the last one on the 15th. I've never felt so despondent or clueless on the course before. Now I have to admit I'm actually feeling quite scared about my round on Monday. Scared! How ridiculous is that. Bah, this game.


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2019)

First monthly medal since the full swing changes and still so much to do but a lot of promise as well.

Bizarre round making sure I stick to routines and swing changes, in total 6  double bogies, 4 birdies and 8 pars for round that saw me buffer. Good thing is can see the positives ahead and when I left I was the only one in the clubhouse with a 2, so that could be a cheeky win.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2019)

Our first serious comp off the tomb stones, pretty cold and windy at 8.30am.

So, 8 x 1 points in a total of 33 points - strange round ðŸ¤”


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2019)

Today I tried out the set I'll be taking to play at Fleetwood GC this coming Thursday in a persimmon and blades meet (anybody who is interested could probably still get in, drop me a PM if you are)

Playing a laminated Walter Hagen 1 wood, a persimmon Slazenger Bobby Locke 3 1/2 wood and a laminated Uniroyal Arnold Palmer 4 wood. Irons were Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blade 2 iron, 3 to wedge Dunlop Peter Thomson blades, Craigton Neil Coles SW and a Spalding W Model putter. (I just realised, that's 5 greats from the past named on these clubs!)

It was the Monthly Medal today so what better time to try the set-up out.    
Started with an 8 after blading a bunker shot over the green into deep bundu..... 
Steadier after that but put my second in the pond on the 7th hole leading to a DB, out in 46, 5 over handicap. 
Started the back nine much better and was looking like I might salvage a buffer until a melt down on the 15th when I putt two more balls in another pond and racked up a quint bogey 10!  

Back in 44 for 90 gross, 78 nett, 6 over handicap, oh well. 
There were a few promising signs in with the rubbish.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2019)

.


Crow said:



			There were a few promising signs in with the rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

When you say rubbish  ...... clubs or game ?


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			.


When you say rubbish  ...... clubs or game ?
		
Click to expand...

Careful...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2019)

Day 2 of Comp, heard on arrival a nett 63 was in meaning Iâ€™d have to overhaul a 9 shot gap, ie 1 over gross to have a chance.
Started off with 2 birdies in the first 4 holes, but after 8 holes normality had returned 
Finished on nett 72, 2 over, nowhere near, but pleased with my 2 days efforts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2019)

Fuming. Pairs comp, better ball stableford. My partner was there early and told me he had signed into PSI so I got the card and thought no more of it. We played brilliantly as a pair. I chipped in for birdie on two, made a few clutch putts and my partner came in for several crucial holes and we came in with 44 points. When we got in the handicap secretary said we're DQ'd as we hadn't entered into PSI correctly. Also, as an honour board event it was off the plates and yet our incompetent green staff left the white markers in situ and so a few pairs played off them and were DQ'd as well. To rub salt in the wounds our handicap secretary then talked my partner what he should have done and it entered us and took Â£3 off our competition purse online which I shall be asking to be refunded


----------



## louise_a (May 5, 2019)

First trophy comp for us today, I won,  I hit the ball well but was wasteful around the greens especially on the front 9 but had the lowest score of the day although in honesty it wasn't a great score CSS was 75 and reductions only and I didnt manage to get a cut.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fuming. Pairs comp, better ball stableford. My partner was there early and told me he had signed into PSI so I got the card and thought no more of it. We played brilliantly as a pair. I chipped in for birdie on two, made a few clutch putts and my partner came in for several crucial holes and we came in with 44 points. When we got in the handicap secretary said we're DQ'd as we hadn't entered into PSI correctly. Also, as an honour board event it was off the plates and yet our incompetent green staff left the white markers in situ and so a few pairs played off them and were DQ'd as well. To rub salt in the wounds our handicap secretary then talked my partner what he should have done and it entered us and took Â£3 off our competition purse online which I shall be asking to be refunded
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s an unusual dq homer.

Do you have white tees plus additional white tees?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2019)

Had a cracking day today.

Played this morning at The Nottinghamshire with Dan from Woodhall and we paired up with region 3 and his mate Mark as Andy was injured. 

Had a good time, course was way better than expected, Â£23 including a carvery was superb.

Gary and Mark had 44 and was 2nd when we left, with no wind I would be surprised if they finished in the top 5. 

Got back to Woodhall and the weather was perfect so we had another 18 on the Hotchkin course, I offered to play Dan off scratch matchplay, I got hammered ðŸ¤£

Thoroughly enjoyable day


----------



## Spear-Chucker (May 5, 2019)

Somehow came top ten in the monthly medal playing on the worst day of the weekend with rain, hail and general Armageddon type weather. Thatâ€™s after a swing rebuild, a four month layoff, injury and overall declining health. My game is still unconscious but has a strong pulse... hope it wakes up.

Changed my chipping and bunker play technique to be aiming much squarer, with oddly good results. Hmmm...


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2019)

Playing for the club today in alternate shots format down at dunfanaghy.  top 4 teams go trough from 15.  

We qualified by 1 shot. Scores of +5 +8 (us) +12 & +15 got the job done.   

Think it was ment to be. One of our guys had a hole in one. I chipped in for a 2 on 17 and our last group birdied the 18th to take us through. 

Delighted.


----------



## Curls (May 6, 2019)

Foursomes Friday night lost on the 20th hole to the better team 

Blowing a gale and horizontal hail Saturday, suffice to say it was not vintage stuff

Carried that into Sunday individual matchplay, was 5 down at the turn but dug deep, I was not going home with a weekend wasted, found my game and won it on the first playoff hole with a birdie. Crazy game


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 6, 2019)

Played on Open competition at Princes Golf Club today and it was terrible. 96 gross on the first 18. Quick lunch and out again for another 18. Started par, par, bogey, par and birdie and I was hoping that I could recover somewhat from the first round when all hell broke loose with a lousy tee shot on a par five, ending up a few inches from an out of bounds fence. Managed to get the ball out a few yards, decent 3rd shot, fat forth shot leaving me with a wedge to green. I topped it so bad it came out like a bullet through the green and in to some thick thick stuff which took me 2 shots to get out, chip on to green - fat. 3 putted and 11 on the card was a fact. A broken man, and I couldnâ€™t recover from that mentally and in the end I carded a 90 for the second round. So embarrassing. I hate golf. But the weather was ok.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2019)

International day at the club. Playing with a lady member of "Team England" who I know (and Liverpool fan) and two other ladies from another side. Painful doesn't sum it up. How often (and how much) can you put clothing on and off. Very little chatter and even my partner and I rarely engaged past the footie as she spent all her time talking with her friends. Very long and rather lonely day and played poorly. Fortunately it was better ball and my partner did a lot of the work. Nowhere near the prizes but a good day and great food


----------



## richart (May 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			International day at the club. Playing with a lady member of "Team England" who I know (and Liverpool fan) and two other ladies from another side. Painful doesn't sum it up. How often (and how much) can you put clothing on and off. Very little chatter and even my partner and I rarely engaged past the footie as she spent all her time talking with her friends. Very long and rather lonely day and played poorly. Fortunately it was better ball and my partner did a lot of the work. Nowhere near the prizes but a good day and great food
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but how is that a good day ? Slow, company not great, and you didnâ€™t play well. The food must have been stunning.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			My golf literally gets more ridiculous every week. Was playing in a betterball Stableford match today at Thorney Park, but I kept track of my own individual score. Front nine, played brilliantly, I got 21 points and that was off 19 because it was 90% handicaps. Back nine, total mess. Hit five shanks, lost four balls; 9 points. I actually wanted to cry after the fifth shank. It used to be that I couldn't hit hybrids, and now hybrid was the bloody safe option. How can I go from my very best golf to my absolute worse in a click of the fingers?? Can't swear on here, but eff this game, seriously.

As for the actual match, we were 3 points ahead at the turn 22-19 but ended up losing 38-39. My partner picked up the slack for a few holes while I was blobbing my way around the back nine, but then he blobbed a few so we were always going to struggle. Ultimately, the format was that every match's Stableford scores were added together, and we lost by 6 points - the main culprits were one of our home pairs who only managed 29 points sadly.

I'm just at a total loss what happened to my game. It started to go pear-shaped when I decided to hit 5 iron on the 10th tee (I never hit five iron usually but the yardage and wind kinda dictated it) and shanked it out of bounds. I just totally lost the plot after that, two shanks on the 11th, another one on the 13th, and the last one on the 15th. I've never felt so despondent or clueless on the course before. Now I have to admit I'm actually feeling quite scared about my round on Monday. Scared! How ridiculous is that. Bah, this game. 

Click to expand...

Just quoting the above for context. Had a friendly fourball at Wexham Park, and for the first time I can remember, I was slightly dreading it after Saturday's shank fiesta. Had absolutely zero confidence teeing off, and consequently lost a ball on the 1st and on the 2nd. Managed 12 points for the front 9. The back nine though was a totally different story. Confidence was back and I shot a back nine of 39, four over par, 25 points. So basically I did Saturday's round in reverse, only this way round is far more preferable! So golf is great again I guess. 

I wonder what it's like playing well for the entire round? Must be nice.


----------



## Curls (May 6, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Played on Open competition at Princes Golf Club today and it was terrible. 96 gross on the first 18. Quick lunch and out again for another 18. Started par, par, bogey, par and birdie and I was hoping that I could recover somewhat from the first round when all hell broke loose with a lousy tee shot on a par five, ending up a few inches from an out of bounds fence. Managed to get the ball out a few yards, decent 3rd shot, fat forth shot leaving me with a wedge to green. I topped it so bad it came out like a bullet through the green and in to some thick thick stuff which took me 2 shots to get out, chip on to green - fat. 3 putted and 11 on the card was a fact. A broken man, and I couldnâ€™t recover from that mentally and in the end I carded a 90 for the second round. So embarrassing. I hate golf. But the weather was ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s rough, weâ€™ve all been there, itâ€™s like itâ€™s a bad dream happening to someone else. On the plus side you shot 90 with an 11 on the card so it canâ€™t have been all bad. Chin up! The next round could be awesome ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## MendieGK (May 7, 2019)

Also played Princes open. Played very solid both rounds but somehow shot 82 AM, PM it came together nicely and a nice level par 72 popped up. To be honest it wasnâ€™t the absolute worst I could have shot. 

Should get me a little cut for the day too ðŸ˜

Princes is exceptional by the way. Loved it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2019)

richart said:



			Sorry but how is that a good day ? Slow, company not great, and you didnâ€™t play well. The food must have been stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Huge banter in the 19th with the weekend roll up guys, and yes the food was top notch. Granted I didn't enjoy the golf too much but it was still a day out in the fresh air and there were some good shots in there (just not many) so any time you can go out and play is a good day. Back to work today and a few in ICU I'd suggest would have rather been out playing a slow round with three women!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

First round of the Singles KO yesterday morning and won 3&2. Wasn't exactly a display of brilliant golf on the front-nine and I trailed 1dn after 9 but pulled it back with 4 straight pars to start the back. Made a nice sand save on 13 and then a lovely up and down on 16 to secure the match, also made probably the best 5 of my life on 15 to win that hole. Was in a world of trouble in the trees left for 2, punched it through and got the ball to the edge of the green for 3, he was on the green for 3. He then made an absolute mess of his first putt leaving himself an incredibly awkward 2nd which he missed giving me a chance for the hole, which I made. The joys of Matchplay, always nice to win a hole out of nowhere.


----------



## ademac (May 7, 2019)

I played my first full round since September on Sunday, had a knock around West Hill for the Adidas product testing last Thursday but Sunday was my first full round of golf.
Played at Oxford GC and the course was in great condition and the greens were superb, I canâ€™t praise them highly enough. If you have never played it, itâ€™s well worth a visit!
I had a decent front 9 but the back 9 was a bit ropey, good for a start though.

Delighted to say my elbow injury has caused me no problems after 30 holes of golf and a couple of range sessions in a week.


----------



## louise_a (May 7, 2019)

We had an interclub knockout yesterday at home to  Haydock Park, I was giving 2 shots in my match and thing didn't bode well when she holed a 8 footer to win the 1st and then drove a good 20 yards past my decent drive on the 2nd, she won her first shot hole and after three halves with pars I messed up 7 and 8 to go 4 down, I pulled couple back and then she went off the boil but I couldn't capitalise (we halved a couple of holes with double bogies) and I lost on the 17th. Very disappointing, even more so as the team lost too. Rather a bad day.


----------



## DRW (May 7, 2019)

Played in the Mixed Open at Moortown.

The day of what could of been, 10 GIR + 6 NGIR + 2 holes within 30 yards IR + one zillion putts = a rubbish score.   Cant think of a time when I have hit the ball so well and putted so poorly and scored so pants. Gave up really before the back nine and wife had a  strop about me not caring about the putting 

Ticked off another top 100 Course for Â£45 including dinner.....

Not so great - Greens not great and bumpy due to greens work a number of weeks ago apparently, a number of ditchs at driving distance(sorry don't like ditchs on a golf course in fairways), quite a number of tees close to greens or on line of a tee shot, a couple of fairways were you could get hit from wayward drives from other holes

Great - Company on the day, The length of the course was perfect distance for me. Loved the clubhouse and view from it, chicken curry good, feeling of space on some holes really great, bunkers around the green and off the tee were brilliantly placed, the lockers in the changing room were cool

Left wondering what was the infant school seating about in the mens changing rooms


----------



## louise_a (May 7, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played in the Mixed Open at Moortown.

The day of what could of been, 10 GIR + 6 NGIR + 2 holes within 30 yards IR + one zillion putts = a rubbish score.   Cant think of a time when I have hit the ball so well and putted so poorly and scored so pants. Gave up really before the back nine and wife had a  strop about me not caring about the putting 

Ticked off another top 100 Course for Â£45 including dinner.....

Not so great - Greens not great and bumpy due to greens work a number of weeks ago apparently, a number of ditchs at driving distance(sorry don't like ditchs on a golf course in fairways), quite a number of tees close to greens or on line of a tee shot, a couple of fairways were you could get hit from wayward drives from other holes

Great - Company on the day, The length of the course was perfect distance for me. Loved the clubhouse and view from it, chicken curry good, feeling of space on some holes really great, bunkers around the green and off the tee were brilliantly placed, the lockers in the changing room were cool

Left wondering what was the infant school seating about in the mens changing rooms

Click to expand...

Playing there next month  looking forward to it even more after reading that.


----------



## Crazyface (May 7, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Playing there next month  looking forward to it even more after reading that.
		
Click to expand...

Really???? Sounds like the course isn't worth a top 100 placing. But the food and the clubhouse is?????


----------



## louise_a (May 7, 2019)

oops, teach me to skim read a post.!  Still looking forward to playing it though.


----------



## Crazyface (May 7, 2019)

Played in a mixed singles stableford yesterday at my place. I was on fire for the front nine. Then the two ball in front got even slower (we were a three ball, a four ball following us disappeared after 5 holes as they'd already realised these two clown were going to hold everyone up). I even had to have a word with them on the 12th to ask to play through when next convenient. Although we didn't as a buggie was pushing us so we let them though to try and push them along. They didn't, and gave up after three hols cutting across the course missing out 15 + 16 to avoid the two snails. 
Anyhoo, this messed up my head and I came back with only 8 points. Ahh well.


----------



## Grant85 (May 7, 2019)

Been playing very well of late. Just not quite putting a score together for 18 holes, but a combination of new Driver (Old Tom) being a revelation and good lessons on chipping and putting earlier in the year have helped me immensely.

Yesterday, tired and hungover, I stood on the 9th tee +3 for my round (having made 2 birdies and with 2 3 putts). Obviously things didn't go great after that I definitely felt the pressure of knowing I was probably going to break 40 for 9 holes. Ended up losing two balls and not finishing the hole.

For context my official handicap is 22 and my only 2 counting rounds this year have been 101 (medal, with the old driver) and an 89 (supplementary off the yellows) at a par 70.

Hope to get a few medal rounds in over the next few weeks, and at least one supplementary, to hopefully get into the teens.


----------



## DRW (May 7, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Playing there next month  looking forward to it even more after reading that.
		
Click to expand...

The bunker placement is brilliant and makes the course a real test. For the above average hitting person there are quite a lot of birdie chances if you are playing well. Not that many really memorable holes imho but a good challenge.

Hopefully the greens should have fully recovered by the time you play if its a few weeks away? Plenty of slopes on the greens.

The par 5 7th was my favourite hole of the day, reachable in two if you can get your drive between the bunkers, then it sweeps left to the green which is surround by bunkers. Par 3 10th was a cracking par 3, done well if you get a par on there, danger everywhere.

You will enjoy the course, have a great day.


----------



## MendieGK (May 7, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Really???? Sounds like the course isn't worth a top 100 placing. But the food and the clubhouse is?????
		
Click to expand...

Moortown is an incredible course. Greens are usually fantastic but we all forget itâ€™s first week of May so some place are still recovering.


----------



## Crazyface (May 7, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Moortown is an incredible course. Greens are usually fantastic but we all forget itâ€™s first week of May so some place are still recovering.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it is, and I realise it's early in the season, but ours are great so a top 100 course should be great too don't you think? It's not been a bad winter either. Bumpy greens??? Really????


----------



## MendieGK (May 7, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			I'm sure it is, and I realise it's early in the season, but ours are great so a top 100 course should be great too don't you think? It's not been a bad winter either. Bumpy greens??? Really????
		
Click to expand...

 no, I completely disagree. The OP even said â€˜work was done a few weeks agoâ€™. So they are bumpy for that reason. Every course does work at different times of the year... theyâ€™ll be great in October when yours get ropey etc


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 7, 2019)

Curls said:



			Thatâ€™s rough, weâ€™ve all been there, itâ€™s like itâ€™s a bad dream happening to someone else. On the plus side you shot 90 with an 11 on the card so it canâ€™t have been all bad. Chin up! The next round could be awesome ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

A day later and Iâ€™m pumped to get out on the course again this weekend! This game. It drives me mad.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

Played yesterday with Twire at his course East Devon,if there were two worst golfers on the course all day Iâ€™d be surprised.
Playing there in a club match early June so needed a refresher.
Lots of changes to the course as the heather and bushes in some areas has been removed completely and to be honest I didnâ€™t like that at all,Iâ€™m sure in years to come it will grow back.
Great views and good company as always.
If your in the area Twire is a great host


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2019)

Nine holes after work. Should have stayed in the bar


----------



## louise_a (May 8, 2019)

I played at West Lancashire in the Lancs Senior ladies championship this morning, it was pretty wet to start with although it did ease off a bit, I started poorly with 4 double bogeys in the first 6 holes, 3 due to poor putting including missing a 6 inch tap in. Then I picked up, and played the last 12 holes in 5 over so a very mixed round.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 8, 2019)

Played in my 1st seniors even today at my old course.

Have not played much recently due to family illness and had to cancel at the weekend with a dodgy back but got it round today in level par. Fairly scrappy +1 front 9, better striking for -1 on back 9.

Was off yellows but pleasing from a confidence point of view as this is sadly lacking at present.


----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Played in my 1st seniors even today at my old course.

Have not played much recently due to family illness and had to cancel at the weekend with a dodgy back but got it round today in level par. Fairly scrappy +1 front 9, better striking for -1 on back 9.

Was off yellows but pleasing from a confidence point of view as this is sadly lacking at present.
		
Click to expand...

You shouldnâ€™t be lacking confidence going round in level par, thatâ€™s great shooting ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 8, 2019)

BrianM said:



			You shouldnâ€™t be lacking confidence going round in level par, thatâ€™s great shooting ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, spent the last 18 months playing golf swing and getting out of the habit of making a score.


----------



## garyinderry (May 8, 2019)

+5 in the monthly medal.   Good enough for a little cut. 

Wasnt easy out there.  Cold and windy.  Didn't hole much all day.  Couldn't buy a birdie.


----------



## Crow (May 8, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			+5 in the monthly medal.   Good enough for a little cut.

Wasnt easy out there.  Cold and windy.  Didn't hole much all day.  Couldn't buy a birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Well played Gary, you seem to be on a run of good form at the moment!


----------



## garyinderry (May 8, 2019)

Crow said:



			Well played Gary, you seem to be on a run of good form at the moment!
		
Click to expand...


Things are trending the right way.  Feel very happy with driver and even a cut 3 wood off the deck. Wasnt anywhere near as consistent as this in times gone by. 

Still have a long way to go with my ball striking so room to improve.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 8, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			+5 in the monthly medal.   Good enough for a little cut.

Wasnt easy out there.  Cold and windy.  Didn't hole much all day.  Couldn't buy a birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Gaz ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 8, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Played in my 1st seniors even today at my old course.

Have not played much recently due to family illness and had to cancel at the weekend with a dodgy back but got it round today in level par. Fairly scrappy +1 front 9, better striking for -1 on back 9.

Was off yellows but pleasing from a confidence point of view as this is sadly lacking at present.
		
Click to expand...

Level par with no confidence round an amazingly tough track ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

Well I look forward to you breaking the course record once you  find your confidence ðŸ˜‰


----------



## garyinderry (May 8, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well done Gaz ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glynn


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 8, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Level par with no confidence round an amazingly tough track ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

Well I look forward to you breaking the course record once you  find your confidence ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I can only dream....


----------



## louise_a (May 8, 2019)

Just had the results and I came 10th in the gross competition, which I am very pleased with considering there were over 30 single figure handicappers playing, just a shame I am not able to play in the knockout stages due to having to run another county competition on Friday.


----------



## garyinderry (May 9, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			+5 in the monthly medal.   Good enough for a little cut.

Wasnt easy out there.  Cold and windy.  Didn't hole much all day.  Couldn't buy a birdie.
		
Click to expand...

3rd over all. Lowest gross, 0.4 cut and 2nd category win in a row in the monthly medals.  I'll take it.  just keep nipping away at the handicap. 

Qualified twice now for the big end of year medal Comp that I have never once played in.  typical. Lol


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

The fist four holes were okay.
It then hosed down for 15 minutes, then stopped, then started, then stopped.
I can't cope with that.
Brolly up, brolly down, grips wet, the rough was lush and I only had a waterproof jacket on.
This merely guided all the rain water onto my legs ........................ nice.
It also made me sweat like a pig. That was a lose, lose situation.
On a plus note, my Adidas Pro360 XT spikeless shoes were awesome and kept my feet dry and toasty.
Oh, lost plenty of balls as I couldn't be arsed to look for them!


----------



## louise_a (May 9, 2019)

Well another sluggish start for me in our medal, well I hit the ball ok, but  a couple of loose shots that were costly and a lack of concentration meant I played our 3rd, 4th, and 5th in 7 over! I played the other 15 holes in 8 over which was fine.
I have been having bad starts this last few rounds which is annoying as a couple of weeks ago I started with 5 straight pars and then went off the boil, not quite sure what my problem is!!


----------



## patricks148 (May 10, 2019)

first Greensomes tie last night, my pp played the worst i have ever seen him play, got us into all sorts of trouble from the middle of the fairway.

we were 4 up with 4 to play still, but they were getting shots in the last 4 and he missed a couple of short putts to take us down the last one up. was an easterly so couldn't get home it two on 18, luckily he hit it so badly it missed all the trouble and end up in the left hand rough 120 yards out. they were just short of the green, which i stuck to 10 feet. our oppo then semi shermaned his chip right edge of the green, then then duffed the next, they had 20 footer for par, we were putting for birdie, they missed and Dave lagged it to the hole, so 1up.

great couple of guys and the game was played in a relaxed and friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 10, 2019)

Only 32 points in comp. today so looks like I might go up .1 will have a look at results tonight.


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2019)

Barring the miracle of everyone else playing crap as well, it's a 0.1 for me.
Abject, pitiful, I could probably think of more ways to describe it.
Just couldn't score.
Didn't lose a ball, didn't have to search...just one of those days.
CVG was worse.
I managed 26 points, CVG scraped 22.
In 36 holes between us, we had 23 1 point holes and just one blob - CVG at the last when he'd lost the will to live.
Not sure I've ever played 12 over handicap without a blob......
Was leader in the clubhouse when we left


----------



## louise_a (May 10, 2019)

A long day for me today, it was a lancs ladies event at Oldham golf club and before I tee'd off at 11.40 I had been at the club for 4 hours booking people in and setting up the competition.
I played well, except for the par 3s, there were 6 of them and I played them in 9 over, I didn't know the course and 3 of them were quite steeply uphill and I just didn't know which club to take.
Sadly the result was a 0.1 increase and I am back up to 11 yet again. I just cannot push through the 10 barrier!


----------



## Orikoru (May 11, 2019)

Entered the Stableford comp they randomly threw on in place of something else that was moved. As usual for a comp day, abject rubbish from me. Putted like a complete moron on the front nine - much improved on the back nine. But had my customary 'shank hole' on the 11th. Par threes were all awful which is weird as they are often my better holes. 31 points in the end (14&17). Just the two pars all day.

Oh well, at least I'm playing again tomorrow. Friendly match against Thorney at their place, 4BBB. Should be fun. I'll probably play great since it doesn't affect my handicap, and that's the only time I play well.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Entered the Stableford comp they randomly threw on in place of something else that was moved. As usual for a comp day, abject rubbish from me. Putted like a complete moron on the front nine - much improved on the back nine. But had my customary 'shank hole' on the 11th. Par threes were all awful which is weird as they are often my better holes. 31 points in the end (14&17). Just the two pars all day.

Oh well, at least I'm playing again tomorrow. Friendly match against Thorney at their place, 4BBB. Should be fun. I'll probably play great since it doesn't affect my handicap, and that's the only time I play well.

That's just typical of golf I only had 32 points in comp yesterday then went out after tea for 9 holes and got 5 pars including a hole I get 2 shots on.

Great win for us , what a match that was ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (May 11, 2019)

Strange round in medal today. Had a snowman, two sevens on par fours, and two doubles. 14 shots dropped in five holes. Played other thirteen in two over.

Might just sneak into buffer, and another two to add a few bob to my pro shop account.


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Barring the miracle of everyone else playing crap as well, it's a 0.1 for me.
Abject, pitiful, I could probably think of more ways to describe it.
Just couldn't score.
Didn't lose a ball, didn't have to search...just one of those days.
CVG was worse.
I managed 26 points, CVG scraped 22.
In 36 holes between us, we had 23 1 point holes and just one blob - CVG at the last when he'd lost the will to live.
Not sure I've ever played 12 over handicap without a blob......
Was leader in the clubhouse when we left

Click to expand...

Missed the division win by a point


----------



## Reemul (May 11, 2019)

Was 3 over through 10 ended up 10 over through 18. Frustrating 11,12,13 and 14 (aproach irons became suddenly poor) before getting it back on track. Son shot a 50/42 for a 92 at +21 off 27. He was chuffed


----------



## Wilson (May 11, 2019)

1st round of the summer knockout, two up at the turn despite not playing great, then lost four of the next five and couldnâ€™t claw it back.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (May 11, 2019)

Thought my game had a strong pulse. I was wrong. I need 300ccâ€™s of adrenaline and the crash team URGENTLY ðŸ˜³ We have a single figure patient who canâ€™t break 80...


----------



## williamalex1 (May 12, 2019)

We played a Golf Scotland Texas Scramble at Downfield today, the course was excellent as was the company, CABBY included . A long course of the whites par 73
Leaders in the clubhouse net 65.5 when we left , but sadly we were only the 2nd game out . RIP Cabby gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Crow (May 12, 2019)

Medal comp today, playing The Haig Laminates, Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blade 2 to PW, Halley SW and Ben Sayers Parex putter.

Never had a round of such extremes.
2 birdies, 6 pars, 6 doubles, a triple and 2 quads, and just the 1 bogey.
94 nett 82 and up to 12.5, Cat 3. I did have a two though to soften the blow.


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Entered the Stableford comp they randomly threw on in place of something else that was moved. As usual for a comp day, abject rubbish from me. Putted like a complete moron on the front nine - much improved on the back nine. But had my customary 'shank hole' on the 11th. Par threes were all awful which is weird as they are often my better holes. 31 points in the end (14&17). Just the two pars all day.

Oh well, at least I'm playing again tomorrow. Friendly match against Thorney at their place, 4BBB. Should be fun.* I'll probably play great since it doesn't affect my handicap, and that's the only time I play well.*

Click to expand...

Well I was not wrong. Played a blinder in the pairs comp. My partner was a 7 handicapper, and we smashed our opponents (pair of old-timers who I think were 14 and 16) 6 & 5! Keeping track of my own score, I went around in about 84, or 42 points. Overall we won the match 4-2, and it was a great day I really enjoyed. Even got some sunburn as well.. cracking weather!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 12, 2019)

AM AM today on the Bracken.

I was woeful. Just pathetic.

I look forward to playing of 18 by the end of the year.


----------



## Crow (May 12, 2019)

Just totted up the putts in my awful round of 94, there were 24. 

Only counting putts made from the actual green I had 11 single putts and a zero putt, a LOT of putts from the fringe.


----------



## Siolag (May 12, 2019)

A bounce game off of the yellow tees with my fiancÃ©, 125. Still work to be done but really happy with my game. Playing less duff shots each round.


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2019)

An open at Blackburn for me, course is super condition, I started birdie, par, then double bogey, triple bogey! followed by 3 pars. Strange round, holed 4 or 5 putts of over 10 feet but missed 3 or 4 for inside 5 feet!


----------



## backwoodsman (May 13, 2019)

Played at Tecina on La Gomera (Canary Islands). Glorrrrrrrrrrious weather - unbroken sunshine and a mere 25 degrees.

Got paired up with three other guys as course was busy. Played really well with hired clubs. Just two poor shots into shrubbery, and a wild one into a ravine stopped it being a really good score. As it was, very pleased with 35 points.


----------



## DRW (May 13, 2019)

Played with Crow at Beau guest day, safe to say we didn't bring our A, B , C , D or even the U for unmarked game

We proceeded to serve up more shots than a tequila bar serves on a Saturday night

Shock of the day was when Crow said I was playing with older clubs than his.

PS Crow you will be glad to hear I didn't play any better in the evening 18 holes of golf.

Great day out. Cheers


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played with Crow at Beau guest day, safe to say we didn't bring our A, B , C , D or even the U for unmarked game

We proceeded to serve up more shots than a tequila bar serves on a Saturday night

Shock of the day was when Crow said I was playing with older clubs than his.

PS Crow you will be glad to hear I didn't play any better in the evening 18 holes of golf.

Great day out. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the invite Darren, thoroughly enjoyed the day even if our play was the cause of more laughs than admiration. If we play again I'll go much further back in time with club selection.

I'm not surprised that the morning's play didn't inspire you to greater things in the afternoon.
I had a similar tale in the medal comp on Sunday, 94 gross, net 82


----------



## Capella (May 13, 2019)

There was a league game at my course yesterday (two actually, because oddly the men's and women's league both happened to be scheduled on the same day, something that had not happened before) and I went to watch some of the best players of my club play. The course was reserved until 3.30 pm for the comp, and I took the chance to hop on and play the back 9 directly after that. Since everyone else started off the first, I had the back nine completely to myself. Like really not a soul in sight. I played abysmally bad, because my lower back hurts at the moment and I really cannot turn, but being able to basically run around the course as fast as I wanted to made up for it. Took me exactly one hour to play the back nine.


----------



## louise_a (May 14, 2019)

club match yester home to Davyhulme, I hit the ball very consistently, holed a few putts and only lost one hole, I suspect my opponent was not at her best but I was pleased with my game and won 6&5


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2019)

Going through a familiar pattern of hitting it well on the practice ground and achieving the shot and changes I'm working on and as soon as I go onto the course I look like an abject beginner. Confidence through the ground and getting totally frustrated. Another nine holes of misery yesterday afternoon


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 14, 2019)

Hit a tree root Saturday and am out for two weeks with a sprained thumb.
Canâ€™t even hold a cup of tea.
I am bored already .


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2019)

Glorious day at the Zoo today.
Blew the first by blasting one over to the wallabies, they didn't seem too impressed.
Up and down front after that but came away with 15 points from the 8 holes.
Then I remembered how to play....
20 points on the back saw me home in 35 - could have done with that last Friday!!
Had genuine birdie putts at the last 4 holes and only sunk one of them so, with a little luck, it could have been better.


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2019)

Didnâ€™t play but hit the range. 
The driver is well and truly on the naughty step but the 3 wood is going well.
Developed a pull/hook with the irons which is annoying.
Spent 2 hours on the chipping area and that still going ok


----------



## Papas1982 (May 15, 2019)

9 holes straight from the school run. 8 over thru 6 I then went par par birdie. 

Stooopid game. Have forgotten how to hit a full iron ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2019)

Captains Away Day today at Berkhampsted GC - great course , a lot better than its neighbour Ashridge , greens in great condition. Lovely warm sun and went round in a respectable 38 points to just miss out on the prizes


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2019)

Vets league match today, I was in some difficult positions, the ones where you have to play a lifetime best shot and they pretty much all came off - if only it was always like that ðŸ˜


The best was a par 3 where I pull hooked it way left, there were 2 tall trees, long grass, a greenside bunker on to a narrow green to contend with. I opened the 56* wedge up, swung as hard as I could, got massive height over the tree for a soft landing on the green and sunk the 5 foot putt to win the hole.


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Vets league match today, I was in some difficult positions, the ones where you have to play a lifetime best shot and they pretty much all came off - if only it was always like that ðŸ˜


The best was a par 3 where I pull hooked it way left, there were 2 tall trees, long grass, a greenside bunker on to a narrow green to contend with. I opened the 56* wedge up, swung as hard as I could, got massive height over the tree for a soft landing on the green and sunk the 5 foot putt to win the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Best 12 handicapper in the world......


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Best 12 handicapper in the world......

Click to expand...

Would have been 13 h/c had the pro not messed up on Saturday


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Would have been 13 h/c had the pro not messed up on Saturday
		
Click to expand...

One of the mysteries of life is how you're not lower than 12....


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			One of the mysteries of life is how you're not lower than 12....
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it's down to old age and too many lumps of metal ðŸ¤”


----------



## Wolf (May 15, 2019)

I played today at Woburn on the Duchess course with  fellow forumers, Andy and Piers from me and may golf, and with EWEN Ferguson off the challenge tour what a course and great day now best go write a lengthy review as there was so much going on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2019)

Not playing well but rather than bash balls (as it seems to go well in practice) I've been out on the course trying to play through it. Got there early last night so played 6 holes on the front nine (1-3 and 7-9) with the idea of playing supper club on the back nine. HID turned up as she's loving the chance to do some walking in the sun at the moment as part of her 10k steps per day but only one guy around so couldn't enter the comp but we played the back anyway. Started off terribly and all the issues manifesting but eventually got it to a semblance of normality where I could nobble it round. The other guy off 9 went round in +3 gross so very happy. Managed to grab some supper club grub so not a bad night.

Anyone else finding the same thing about practicing OK and then struggling. Is it best to keep playing or try and get something in practice to click first?


----------



## Crazyface (May 16, 2019)

Super day yesterday, went for a knock at my former club, well it's cheap. I thought I'd do  a check on myself and record some stuff I don't usually (ever). 38 round the front nine. 4 greens in reg.  17 putts. Back nine scrambled the first five including a birdie, then poof! Driver went off, back foot lifting off the gound and wild hooks. Never done this before. Last four were poor ending in 45. 1 GIR and 15 putts. 

Does 32 putts sound ok? I thought I putted amazingly well.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 16, 2019)

Strokeplay comp yesterday. Was going along really well and heading for a good score when disaster struck on the par 4 16th and took a 10! 

Ended up with a net 75, but thankfully CSS was 71 so no 0.1 for me.


----------



## Slime (May 16, 2019)

Funny old game, but very pleasant in today's weather.
8 of 13 fairways but only 6 of 18 greens, couple that with 36 putts and that equates to a bang average score.
Two birdies, which was nice and a lovely pint of Guinness afterwards.
Oh, my shoes were awesome!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2019)

Another nine after work in a cold and brisk breeze. Hit some balls first on the range but didn't really find anything to lift my current mood of despair with my game. Went out on the back nine, boomed a great drive, pushed and 8 iron and chipped and putted for par. Couple of net pars and a poor tee shot on the 13th and 14th but then started hitting ok again. Still not sure where my swing is when I play each shot but finding a way to get it round. Still a long way from where I want my game to be


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2019)

Played Boat of Garten yesterday with two members.

beautiful day, prob as hot there as i can get even in Aug. played very well on the front, 9 level par, was absolutely terrible on the back 9, couple of shermans and could not get the ball to the hole on the greens either.

Greens were very very slow, even with the high temps we have had,  growing season there is late. enjoyable day though


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Hit a tree root Saturday and am out for two weeks with a sprained thumb.
Canâ€™t even hold a cup of tea.
I am bored already .
		
Click to expand...

You do realise you have 2 thumbs


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2019)

36 points in Thursdays comp for 2nd place and a .2 cut so now at 5.8.

Drove it brilliantly


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2019)

puller medal today, these are the ones you play with your mates as apposed to drawn. 

my two mates didn't want to play in it as it was lashing it down, so i didnt either, played for a Â£1 to the lowest score... sods law shot 73 Gross;( and had two 2's serves me right


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2019)

Busy week.  Played the club single KO on Monday, shot about a 77 (6 over) to get through but it was a fight; -1 gross through the first 5 had me at all square   Today was a play off for a 4BBB board comp, shot about a 73 today including a double to win that 

So with 2 rounds like that, how the hell did I score a massive 52 points from 36 holes in a midweek society meeting?   

Bloody game.


----------



## Crow (May 18, 2019)

Played at the Kibworth GC Invitation Day thanks to GG26, 4BBB Stableford off 90%, we came in with 35 points, a couple of nil pointers which you can't do in this format.

Mike played well but I had an awful day with woods from the tee, playing the Walter Hagens which are usually pretty reliable.
Also in the bag were the Swilken Eric Brown 3-10 irons, the Ben Sayers Moon Shot putter for the front nine and the Bronty Silver Knight putter for the back nine.

Thanks Mike, really enjoyed the day and the course.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2019)

Mixed bag today. It was the 'Club Day' comp which I suppose is a major since the entry fee is higher, ha. Medal play. Traffic accident on the way there so we just barely made it for our tee time. Rushed into the first tee, no warm-up, 6 iron.. stuck in two feet from the pin! Round of applause from the ladies' group who were waiting behind. Missed the putt but whatever.

Was going along quite nicely, played the front nine to handicap which was good as I often struggle on the front nine. Was still ticking along nicely until the 13th, easiest hole on the course by stroke index - the shanks returned and I card an 8. Nice par on the next hole but the damage was done. Ended up with with a score of 92, which is net +3, so not bad overall, but a simple bogey on the easiest hole would have seen me level. Oh well.

My irons are so random at the minute. Generally the strike is getting better, but then the shanks come back in, and it's never one shank it always seems to be two on the same hole. If I don't shank it, the strike seems to be really good, and I hit a few crackers today onto greens. It's just ridiculous really. Seems like every iron is a coin toss and it's on my mind.

New 23Â° hybrid was good, first time in the bag - only hit it once and found the green from 180 which is exactly what it's for! Lovely.

Also got given some prizes for a comp that happened back in November. Apparently I came 2nd in division 2 and won some shot glasses with the Haste Hill badge on, and two sleeves of Pro v1s. Which I probably won't use. 

Oh and my mate who plays off 31 had a really good round, on his birthday, finished with a 97 and will be getting cut to 30 I should think, so well chuffed for him, long overdue.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 18, 2019)

NR for me in club championship qualifier.

Utter dross, should be able to shoot 80 playing poorly but that was well beyond me today.
Starting the back 9 treble, double, treble and then in trouble on the next was enough for ball in pocket and keep out of the way of my 3 playing partners who were playing proper golf, two of them sub par rounds.

At the moment when I'm off my game I have no way of keeping the score respectable as I'm in either heather or gorse.

Oh well.....


----------



## Jay-Marie (May 18, 2019)

OMG dream round today with the exception of the 6th hole lol still managed 43 points though lol




Handicap takes a cut of 1.2 down to 9.3 woot woot


----------



## garyinderry (May 18, 2019)

Blew it today.   Decided to bench the driver even though we were right off the back stones. 
Hit 3 wood all day and stood on the last with 34 points. Par would surely see me qualify for the big final on Wednesday.  Topped it and made my only double of the day.  Finished with 35.  
Probably wont be enough to qualify although we all have a 2nd chance at it again tomorrow. 

Course was in great shape. Greens lightening and true. Rough was tough. Light rain all day. Very little wind but tough with the length. 

Gutted with that finish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

30 points in the roll up. Some good stuff but still too many poor shots and execution. Starting to find it again in practice though so glass definitely 1/3 full


----------



## Lump (May 18, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			We played a Golf Scotland Texas Scramble at Downfield today, the course was excellent as was the company, CABBY included . A long course of the whites par 73
Leaders in the clubhouse net 65.5 when we left , but sadly we were only the 2nd game out . RIP Cabby gone but not forgotten.

Click to expand...

We played the first event this year @ Eyemouth won it by 0.2. 

A steady round today, the midweek practice session seems to have helped. Knocked it round in -1 gross. SSS was at +2 when I left so might sneak to 2.8.  
Still struggling with reading the greens, seeing break and then the balls never moves off line. Driving me a little nuts and keeping me from some serious scores.


----------



## GG26 (May 18, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played at the Kibworth GC Invitation Day thanks to GG26, 4BBB Stableford off 90%, we came in with 35 points, a couple of nil pointers which you can't do in this format.

Mike played well but I had an awful day with woods from the tee, playing the Walter Hagens which are usually pretty reliable.
Also in the bag were the Swilken Eric Brown 3-10 irons, the Ben Sayers Moon Shot putter for the front nine and the Bronty Silver Knight putter for the back nine.

Thanks Mike, really enjoyed the day and the course.

View attachment 27318
View attachment 27319
View attachment 27320

Click to expand...

It was a pleasure Nick and glad you enjoyed the course.  You hit some lovely iron shots today.

I think you are being very generous saying that I played well.  It was a real mixed bag today, some good shots, but much rubbish too.  I've lost the good form I had a few weeks ago.

Good a lesson booked to see if I can get the form back again before a run of qualifiers start in June.


----------



## garyinderry (May 18, 2019)

Lump said:



			We played the first event this year @ Eyemouth won it by 0.2.

A steady round today, the midweek practice session seems to have helped. Knocked it round in -1 gross. SSS was at +2 when I left so might sneak to 2.8. 
Still struggling with reading the greens, seeing break and then the balls never moves off line. Driving me a little nuts and keeping me from some serious scores.
		
Click to expand...


First world problems .  Haha.     Keep it going


----------



## Spear-Chucker (May 18, 2019)

Read my game the last rites after last weekends shameful exhibition but a half hour lesson this afternoon saw it resuscitated in some style. Nice little 9 holes afterwards, 1 over par including a hole out 9 iron for eagle. Even looked a bit like a golfer again... Played this poxy game for 35 years and it still baffles the life out of me. Nothing quite like it.


----------



## Yer Maw (May 18, 2019)

Not playing great just now but still to 14hcp on the Eden course today. So gonna be dowwwwn once I get more games going!


----------



## louise_a (May 18, 2019)

Tale of 2 days for me, Stableford comp at my club, played awful, lucky to manage 29 points, then played in an open at Warrington, played well 37 points including 2 unfortunate blobs.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 19, 2019)

35 points (ie bang on handicap)  in the qualifying round of our Presidents Prize comp (top 16 go through the matchplay knockout phase). Was in 6th place when I left, but the afternoon contingent still had to post their scores, and I don't know the results from Friday. Hopeful - 35 is usually good enough to just get in. Really pleased with my drives, and played some really great iron shots, and generally did pretty well. But, for second game running, just 3 poor shots (and some indifferent putting) caused enough trouble to prevent an OK round from being a really good one. Somehow just got to lose that handful of cr*p shots...


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2019)

Played my 3rd qualifier of the season, still very rusty and incredibly frustrating.
Managed my 3rd consecutive 77, which is the white courseâ€™s SSS.
So not too bad.


----------



## Reemul (May 19, 2019)

Was +1 through 8. Lost ball on par 3 9th ended up with a 5. Followed that with 2 Bogies and a treble. 20 points on the front 16 on the back  for a +10 handicap round.

So frustrating 5 shots dropped of the 10 on 2 holes.


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2019)

Canâ€™t see the point in playing as Iâ€™m waiting for my new sticks, so spent 90 mins working on my driving following a tip from my club fitter yesterday.
It feels so wrong and unnatural but so far the results are amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2019)

Utter, utter dog turd, still canâ€™t play with a card in my hand and the shanks  are back!
Still a lovely day on the course in good company.


----------



## Piece (May 19, 2019)

First game in six months and open up with a birdie! Followed by three more in the round! ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2019)

4bbb summer knockout today and it was unusual for me in that it was the first time I've had to give 11 shots to anyone as a 12 handicapper. I guess the handicapping is accurate as we went down the 19th hole where I fortunately hit the drive of the day, had 76 yards to the pin and stiffed it to 2 foot for a win


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2019)

+7 Gross at Knott End in a 4BBB Mixed Open for a team score of 43 points. Best I've played for a while, putted superbly. Hopefully it'll be enough for a win, but doubt it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

Grumpy. Very annoyed too. One of my PP's in the competition was chatting and saying he flew in from Malaga late last night. He wasn't playing great and on the 7th as I was about to play my second picked up his ball and declared he'd had enough and was going back to bed. My other PP and I said you can't do that, words were exchanged and he got in his buggy and drove off. I snap hooked my second OOB and didn't score, screwed the next as I was fuming. I had made a mess of the 6th (my own fault courtesy of a poor bunker shot) so three consecutive no scores. Still got it round in 32 points so I was pleased how I came back and once I got my head back on played well including 19 on the back nine


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2019)

Well, I was supposed to be showing Imurg around Whiteleaf, my new course. But there was a board comp on , so we decided to go to Chiltern Forest instead.

There was a society in front so knew it was going to be slow, it wasnâ€™t too bad at 4 1/2 hours, but Imurg let it get to him a bit.

Front 9 saw me on 20 points with 2 blobs and him on 16 

The back 9 saw me get 20 more points , whilst someone lost the plot and managed to scrape a further 11.

So he was well and truly trounced

Very pleased with the new powerbug trolley, Chiltern Forest is extremely hilly and it made a huge difference.

He wasnâ€™t happy ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well, I was supposed to be showing Imurg around Whiteleaf, my new course. But there was a board comp on , so we decided to go to Chiltern Forest instead.

There was a society in front so knew it was going to be slow, it wasnâ€™t too bad at 4 1/2 hours, but Imurg let it get to him a bit.

Front 9 saw me on 20 points with 2 blobs and him on 16

The back 9 saw me get 20 more points , whilst someone lost the plot and managed to scrape a further 11.

So he was well and truly trounced

Very pleased with the new powerbug trolley, Chiltern Forest is extremely hilly and it made a huge difference.

He wasnâ€™t happy ðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...


over to you Imurg


----------



## GG26 (May 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Grumpy. Very annoyed too. One of my PP's in the competition was chatting and saying he flew in from Malaga late last night. He wasn't playing great and on the 7th as I was about to play my second picked up his ball and declared he'd had enough and was going back to bed. My other PP and I said you can't do that, words were exchanged and he got in his buggy and drove off. I snap hooked my second OOB and didn't score, screwed the next as I was fuming. I had made a mess of the 6th (my own fault courtesy of a poor bunker shot) so three consecutive no scores. Still got it round in 32 points so I was pleased how I came back and once I got my head back on played well including 19 on the back nine
		
Click to expand...

Are buggies allowed in comps at your place?


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			over to you Imurg  

Click to expand...

I hate the course, always have. Too many stupid holes
Birdied the first and was level par on the 6th tee. I'll have to take his word for my score coz I stopped keeping mine after 11 or 12.
Although we knew it was going to be slow it was ssllooww....it's a short course - only 5500 from the yellows
It simply shouldn't take 4 1/2 hours.
I lost the will to live by the 10th hole and lost a bit of concentration and interest. Also started to struggle with all the standing..the knees stiffen and then I'm shot.
Fragger' played well. Although getting a million shots helped.
I've decided I don't need to play there again


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2019)

LooooooooooooooooserrrrrrrrrrrðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Are buggies allowed in comps at your place?
		
Click to expand...

With medical certification. He does have a long term leg injury


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I hate the course, always have. Too many stupid holes
Birdied the first and was level par on the 6th tee. I'll have to take his word for my score coz I stopped keeping mine after 11 or 12.
Although we knew it was going to be slow it was ssllooww....it's a short course - only 5500 from the yellows
It simply shouldn't take 4 1/2 hours.
I lost the will to live by the 10th hole and lost a bit of concentration and interest. Also started to struggle with all the standing..the knees stiffen and then I'm shot.
Fragger' played well. Although getting a million shots helped.
I've decided I don't need to play there again
		
Click to expand...

Those knees never seem a problem when you have put Frag to the sword? I know what you mean about slow play and going to a 2 ball in the middle of a field of 3's today meant we were waiting on every shot not helped by the group in front being a hole behind. There are courses I don't like and so I get what you're saying, being on a course you don't enjoy, feel like its taking forever and having a chirpy brother in your ear is going to make it a toughie


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2019)

If we'd only been out for 3 1/2 the knees would have been fine.
Right ankle has swollen up too...
Sometimes I hate golf....


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			+7 Gross at Knott End in a 4BBB Mixed Open for a team score of 43 points. Best I've played for a while, putted superbly. Hopefully it'll be enough for a win, but doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

Results are in, and it was a win! 2nd 4BBB Open the wife and I have won as a pair.


----------



## louise_a (May 19, 2019)

Mixed 4BBB Dearden Trophy at Ellesmere, we both played well and gelled nicely, I was on the card 6 times on the first nine and 3 times on the back and vice versa, 22 points out and 22 back, enough to win the comp by 1 shot.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			If we'd only been out for 3 1/2 the knees would have been fine.
Right ankle has swollen up too...
Sometimes I hate golf....
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are not making excuses alreadyðŸ¤£


----------



## duncan mackie (May 19, 2019)

Played Wilderness this morning and my positive view of the course may well be a reflection of my score...the best I've managed for a few years by about 5 strokes.

Then again it may be a reflection of bedding in of the recent GM lesson ðŸ¤”

One swallow doesn't make a summer - but things are definitely starting to look up again after then last few years.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 19, 2019)

Medal this morning, fog was horrendous so delay for an hr. 

Hotchkin white tees, fully expected bad things to happen.

No major car crashes, played really well for me anyway, had a few bad shots, still ended up with 0.1 back.

Played with @Artyd and he only went a won with a very impressive gross 78 nett 66 giving him a lovely cut ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Those knees never seem a problem when you have put Frag to the sword? I know what you mean about slow play and going to a 2 ball in the middle of a field of 3's today meant we were waiting on every shot not helped by the group in front being a hole behind. There are courses I don't like and so I get what you're saying, being on a course you don't enjoy, feel like its taking forever and having a chirpy brother in your ear is going to make it a toughie
		
Click to expand...

Homer you bad man, behave ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2019)

Played my 1st, 18 holes of golf since last week's operation. Hit the ball pretty decent amusing the Fleetwoodesque drill that Piers Ward gave me to do, and using a new PSR. 

Was my first ever Bogey comp, made some miraculous par saves but overall finished 1dn to the course and got 0.1 back. But overall really happy considering where I was 7 days ago. Plus side being from the whole field I bagged the on 2 in the 2s pot.


----------



## matt71 (May 19, 2019)

1st proper comp this season and came 3rd with 40 points! Proper buzzing and a nice little handicap cut as well !

Gross 84 ( I play off 17) with a blob on our par 4 7th. Left a few out there and if I get my game just right I can see me breaking the magical 80 one day!


----------



## 6535 (May 19, 2019)

I was lucky enough to play Hillside last Monday after The British Masters. Just simply a great golf course and the back 9 simply stunning. The greens were just to die for, quick, true and holes cleanly cut that looked like buckets. We played off the final round tees and tricky pins, 7000+ yds didnâ€™t drive the ball at all well couple of birdies, and 2-3 realistic birdie chances and shot 77. Well chuffed, and what a way to experience a tour standard set up as well. ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Played today. Clattered the pin twice. Dropped both times. Greens were awesome, ironed this morning. Lovely.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 20, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Results are in, and it was a win! 2nd 4BBB Open the wife and I have won as a pair. 

Click to expand...

Well played! A win is always a good one. ðŸ˜


----------



## backwoodsman (May 20, 2019)

After Saturday's decent performance, played like a fool in the Sunday roll up. 3 points aftsr 6 holes, and managed to scrape up to 24 by the end. Bizarrely, managed the same number of gross pars as l would in a normal decent round?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 20, 2019)

Things are looking up heading towards my first 18 of the year.

Level par round the par 3 yesterday felt good, need to keep the snowmen off the card on a full course however... I donâ€™t want to repeat my 7 pars and two 8s round when I just played 9.

Key focus is take my great short iron game and make sure I can tee off with my 4 iron at least.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2019)

6535 said:



			I was lucky enough to play Hillside last Monday after The British Masters. Just simply a great golf course and the back 9 simply stunning. The greens were just to die for, quick, true and holes cleanly cut that looked like buckets. We played off the final round tees and tricky pins, 7000+ yds didnâ€™t drive the ball at all well couple of birdies, and 2-3 realistic birdie chances and shot 77. Well chuffed, and what a way to experience a tour standard set up as well. ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I was lucky to play at Anahita on the final day after the Mauritius open had finished. It was proper scary, but the course was immaculate. Agree re how the pins were cut. The holes looked like they had been done with a Stanley knife


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2019)

Played Clitheroe on Friday. What a superb course. I played really well. Birdied the first and had three other chances for birdie, missed them all due to being a shocking putter. It's a good job my driving is good otherwise it wouldn't be worth playing this game. I hit some amazing, yes amazing, irons as well. But putting? Utter poo!!! It's the little 1 meter. or less, putts that I miss.


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2019)

foursomes tie at Torvean yesterday, tight game, lots of birdies. 2 up after 2, all sq after 4 all birdies, then a few halfs before they sank two long putts back to back to go 2 up, we then hit our straps with two approach shots to gimmie range, they then missed a 3 footer for us to be 1up with two to play and because its a composite course they were getting a shot on 18. my pp stuck in on the 175 par 3 17th (was the 15th) they stuck it in the small pond to the right of the green. then something bizarre happened. the ball was above ground in the hazard sitting in the thick black mud at the back, so rather than take the drop and try and get up and down, our oppo decided to try and play it... on went the waterproofs and in he went almost went up to his knees a couple of times, but managed a swing at it and moved it about a foot, but a foot further in the pond, his playing partner then attempted to play it left handed with 3 iron so he could reach. Game over. 2/1

great game played in a very friendly spirit and we all had a good laugh over the pond incident in the club after over a few beers


----------



## DRW (May 20, 2019)

Played Fri after work (12 holes) 2 over

Sat playing well then four blow out holes(13-16) where I lost 5 balls off the tee, not sure were that came from , then back playing well, scored 31 points 

Sun played at an away course, (25 holes) finished in sun and 17 degrees lovely, rough was challenging, fast and firm 300 yard drives are back! couldn't stop the ball from running out the back of greens, such a change from the home course, where it is still soft, came as a bit of a shock. Shot about handicap


----------



## J55TTC (May 20, 2019)

Shot 3 over handicap on back 9 only. Officially given up trying to better my handicap, there's always something on the day that just doesn't work no matter how much I practice.

Last week shot 17 points front 9 with 3 off the tee on 1 & 9 - driver was broken. Today after a few hours sorting the driver out on the range the driver was solid but 3 putted 5 times.

Couldn't be bothered doing the front 9 so spent a good hour on the putting green instead.


----------



## TreeSeeker (May 20, 2019)

Played yesterday, 36 holes of grinding agony!! Really really wasn't on form off the tee and it made the round feel exceptionally long. Walked away with one buffer and one +0.1 which is ok although I got to walk away with a big highlight!

Drove it into the hazard, decided to take a drop out instead of playing out the hazard and dropped it into the rough, got an ok lie so figured i could get a club on it. Took a 5 iron from 174 and hit a controlled 90% at it, perfect contact and exactly where i was aiming, flew through the air and rolled gently into the hole! Highlight of my golfing career to date and surely something i'll remember for ages.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2019)

Nine holes last night. Empty course. HID came along for a walk in the fresh air and just hit it without too much thought. Didn't keep too much track of scores, played two balls on some holes but made birdie on the par 5 15th and a couple of other pars. Really peaceful and enjoyable evening capped off with a couple of pints of San Miguel in the bar


----------



## J55TTC (May 21, 2019)

Well today the back 9 drama continued. Played really well up to the 17th and then hooked a drive OB. 

Level par gross after the 16th, bogey on the first par 3, birdied the second par 3. 

Trippled the 17th and after a 298 yard drive straight down the middle on 18 hooked the long iron into the thick. 4 over gross which is good but should have been 2 over tops. 

Letâ€™s see what tomorrow brings....


----------



## louise_a (May 21, 2019)

Lancashire Ladies are holding a competition at Regent Park Golf Course in Bolton in a couple of weeks. I am running the competition as well as playing in it so today I went to check some this about the day and then played the course. 
it is a pay and play course with a club attached, and the layout is pretty good, the only problem is there are 5 newish holes and the greens aren't the best and the bunkers are poor on these holes.
I enjoyed playing it but what a weird round I had, 2 birdies, 7 pars, only 3 bogeys, but 4 doubles and 2 trebles.


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2019)

Played in the England Golf Seniors Series today at Sutton Coldfield near Birmingham, playing Titleist persimmon 1W, Uniroyal laminated 3 & 4 woods, John Letters "Gary Player" 3 to 10 irons, Slazenger "Gary Player" SW and a Spalding Cash-In putter. 

I was hoping to recover my pride from when I played there in March and hit the ball as bad as I ever have.

Started okay and was level on handicap after 5 holes but then I completely lost the ability to hit woods from the tee and finished up with a dismal 22 points!
(There's a Men's Open there in September, dare I go for a third attempt?)


----------



## louise_a (May 21, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played in the England Golf Seniors Series today at Sutton Coldfield near Birmingham, playing Titleist persimmon 1W, Uniroyal laminated 3 & 4 woods, John Letters "Gary Player" 3 to 10 irons, Slazenger "Gary Player" SW and a Spalding Cash-In putter.

I was hoping to recover my pride from when I played there in March and hit the ball as bad as I ever have.

Started okay and was level on handicap after 5 holes but then I completely lost the ability to hit woods from the tee and finished up with a dismal 22 points!
(There's a Men's Open there in September, dare I go for a third attempt?)
		
Click to expand...


That's a shame, I am playing in the one at Wallasey next month. (with my normal clubs not the ones I bought for that vintage day at Clitheroe)


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2019)

louise_a said:



			That's a shame, I am playing in the one at Wallasey next month. (with my normal clubs not the ones I bought for that vintage day at Clitheroe)
		
Click to expand...

I just hope you do better than I did, which I'm sure you will even if you took your vintage set with you.


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2019)

I was fortunate enough to play the Longcross course at Foxhills and it is magnificent.
It had recently hosted a Seniors Open Qualifier and the green were like lightning ........................ fastest I've ever played on!
Took driver on 12 holes and found 11 fairways and that's as good as it got, really.
One drive left me 54yds to go, which I two putted for a seven! Yup, 4 chips to find the green from 54yds out.
It took me 18 holes to get the pace of the greens, 3 putting 4 times and I even manage to putt one off the green!
My round was bookended with a couple of pars, which was nice.
Beautiful course, beautiful weather and a great afternoon was had.
Sometimes the actual quality of my golf is totally academic when I look at the big picture.
My driving was great, did I mention that?


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2019)

Managed to get down the club at 7-ish to race round before dark. Birdied the first with a chip-in which was nice! Played really well on the front nine, 19 points and that's without bothering to finish the 7th because I lost a ball unexpectedly. Back nine carried on playing quite well, until the 15th, when the shanks finally returned. Not one but three in a row! So close but so far. 

Oh, in better news though I changed my grip very slightly on the driver (move the right thumb slightly left to make it less strong and nearer neutral) and hit 5 great drives in row, dead straight with none of the fade I normally get.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2019)

Played 9 holes after work. I was really looking forward to it but once I got out on the course I was woeful. Couldn't find a swing at all and didn't enjoy it. Stupid game but back there tonight. Not sure whether to work on the swing ahead of the big weekend comp or play supper club despite yesterdays crap


----------



## Flubster (May 22, 2019)

Played a full 18 after work (getting a little dark at the end) shot my first round under 100!! this is two weeks after the handicap committee, after numerous plus .1, gave me a handicap of 33. so net 63 on a par 72, everything went ok but not great but when trouble came I got some luck and just kept going. was a total of 46 points stapleford. Best round before on my course was 105 or 106. God I'm happy today! didn't hit it exceptionally all night but just kept it reasonable tight and down the middle for the most part. Actually wasn't all that happy with my putting which has been better recently, ended up with a few three puts that should have been avoided.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2019)

Flubster said:



			Played a full 18 after work (getting a little dark at the end) shot my first round under 100!! this is two weeks after the handicap committee, after numerous plus .1, gave me a handicap of 33. so net 63 on a par 72, everything went ok but not great but when trouble came I got some luck and just kept going. was a total of 46 points stapleford. Best round before on my course was 105 or 106. God I'm happy today! didn't hit it exceptionally all night but just kept it reasonable tight and down the middle for the most part. Actually wasn't all that happy with my putting which has been better recently, ended up with a few three puts that should have been avoided.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on that milestone. Now to do it in a comp and get the handicap heading back down. Well played sir


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2019)

Flubster said:



			Played a full 18 after work (getting a little dark at the end) shot my first round under 100!! this is two weeks after the handicap committee, after numerous plus .1, gave me a handicap of 33. so net 63 on a par 72, everything went ok but not great but when trouble came I got some luck and just kept going. was a total of 46 points stapleford. Best round before on my course was 105 or 106. God I'm happy today! *didn't hit it exceptionally all night but just kept it reasonable tight and down the middle for the most part.* Actually wasn't all that happy with my putting which has been better recently, ended up with a few three puts that should have been avoided.
		
Click to expand...

Well done, and that's pretty much the key to breaking 100 regularly. If you can keep it relatively up the middle, fats and thins aren't disasters as they at least keep you moving the right direction.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

played a tie last night, was going fine until it hit an * Orikoru *off the tee on the par 3 11th, all went pearshaped after that


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played a tie last night, was going fine until it hit an * Orikoru *off the tee on the par 3 11th, all went pearshaped after that

Click to expand...

Sounds like you need lessons.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds like you need lessons. 

Click to expand...


ah you see thats where already having had lessons pays off, i knew instantly what caused it an all arms swing with not turn trying to smash a 9 irons 145 yards when a normal 8 was the club


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			ah you see thats where already having had lessons pays off, i knew instantly what caused it an all arms swing with not turn trying to smash a 9 irons 145 yards when a normal 8 was the club

Click to expand...

I know what causes mine as well - being pants at golf.


----------



## r0wly86 (May 22, 2019)

5 over gross, left some easy shots out there. Driver is going really well which makes the course very easy.

First round of the summer knockout next week, so hopefully the form holds


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 22, 2019)

24 of us just back from three very enjoyable days at Dorset Golf Resort where we had a cracking time.

Three nice loops of 9 in very good nick for a resort venue. OK, for some they're not about hold The Open here but for us (handicaps 8-21) it was ideal and great value for money.

The loops are Lakeland, Parkland & Woodland with the Woodland, albeit it quite short (Par33), very picturesque and a good test nevertheless. Can't really get the Big Dog out much here (maybe only two holes) and there are several 'quirky' Par 3s with trees to avoid halfway down the centre of each one. However the 'Rhodies' were just coming out and it looked picture-perfect. Mind you, looking for balls in said 'Rhodies' can be a bit dodgy apparently as adders are to be found in amongst them. Two of our lot claimed to have heard hissing and quickly got a new ball out of their bag BDQ instead of searching. 

The Lakeland & Parkland (combine to make the main Par 72 track) and are a lot more open where bombers can bash away to their heart's content, but with once again a nice mix of holes.

The food was extremely good with perhaps the only criticism being breakfast service, where space was a bit chaotic and cramped but it's a reasonably small gripe as the food was evey bit as good as any other 3-Star hotel.

It's a great place for a group of mixed abilities, and I would suggest any society doing it on a stopover considers paying the small supplement to stop in the Lodges. These are great and offer so much more flexibility than the standard 'Premier Inn' style rooms.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 22, 2019)

Glad you liked it Johnny. Played it today in the seniors stableford, and played like a Pile Ock,!
During which I lost my Bushnell phantom which proved to be as magnetic as a chocolate teapot. Being in a competition I couldn't really go back to look for it, but I did afterwards and nearly got lost!  As the phantom stayed.
I reckon I did an extra 6 holes, cos I lost it on the furthest holesðŸ˜³

So, all in all, I had a memorable dayðŸ˜€.
The pot of tea was nice afterwards, as it always is. As you say, the clubhouse and food is always well presented and a very pleasant experience after a round of golf.
We may see you again. Next time, don't take too much notice of your satnavðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2019)

Anotherdouble came to visit the zoo today. Spot of lunch and off into the sunshine.. Chris didn't have the best of front 9s - struggled with a hook and a cold putter. I had 16 going out.
On the 10th he woke up!!
3 over gross for the back 9 made up the ground - I had 17 points back 9
Glorious day, good company, half decent golf....what more can you ask for?


----------



## anotherdouble (May 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Anotherdouble came to visit the zoo today. Spot of lunch and off into the sunshine.. Chris didn't have the best of front 9s - struggled with a hook and a cold putter. I had 16 going out.
On the 10th he woke up!!
3 over gross for the back 9 made up the ground - I had 17 points back 9
Glorious day, good company, half decent golf....what more can you ask for?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ian, another good time at the zoo. Next time I will get you. Course in good nick and still find it incomprehensible that you have so few green keepers.  Great host. Cheers buddyðŸ‘


----------



## FAB90 (May 22, 2019)

Just played 18 and put in my first card for my handicap shot 108 semi happy with it. driving and irons weren't to bad but short game and putting needs some work!


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2019)

Standing in the middle of the 15th fairway 2 over and blasted it OB.   Scrambled a double.  Went for a tight pin on 16 and caught the bunker by a touch. Bogie. 
17 downwind par 5. Driver 3 wood chip putt. Bird. 
18 driver 5 wood chip 15 foot putt for 4 over. 

Gutted to blow a great score. Happy to hang in there and finish well. 

Another wee snip coming. 6hcp in sight.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 22, 2019)

Played in two 4BBB open competitions today, 60 miles apart. We were pretty consistent, scoring 44 both times and 22 on each of the four nines.


----------



## Crow (May 22, 2019)

B Team match this evening, lost our match on the 18th when we halved in par, but more to the point, I chipped like a GOD. 
(Okay, maybe that's not strictly true but compared to my usual rubbish it was)

Overall score was a 3-3 tie


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 22, 2019)

Only went a won the 1st round of the summer knockout. 

4&3. 

Actually played like a golfer.

It wonâ€™t last ðŸ¤£


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Only went a won the 1st round of the summer knockout.

4&3.

Actually played like a golfer.

It wonâ€™t last ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Who was you playing?? Mr S Wonder by any chance ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Who was you playing?? Mr S Wonder by any chance ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ–•


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2019)

Played 9 holes in the supper club. Not a good night and have lost my swing totally. Don't seem to be turning and everything feels like an arm swing. Even dunked one 20 yards off line on the last into the pond. Need to find something before the board event at the weekeend


----------



## richart (May 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Who was you playing?? Mr S Wonder by any chance ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Whoever it was, you have got to feel sorry for him. Think I would have to leave the club.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Need to find something before the board event at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it is time you gave the Three Goals Method a go. I know you don't agree with my approach to the game but if you need to try something different maybe its worth a go?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			Maybe it is time you gave the Three Goals Method a go. I know you don't agree with my approach to the game but if you need to try something different maybe its worth a go?
		
Click to expand...

Why try something I don't have any interest or faith in? You keep trotting this method out but where are the tangible results over a full 18 hole course over an extended period of time to show it works?


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why try something I don't have any interest or faith in? You keep trotting this method out but where are the tangible results over a full 18 hole course over an extended period of time to show it works?
		
Click to expand...

I would love to do a study (I am still a scientist at heart and the thought of the data makes me excited!) , its a dream I probably won't get to realise. Maybe I don't have the drive or the time to do it but I have considered it. In the end the game plan just an option to try, nothing more. I can't substantiate it's effectiveness sufficiently enough to say its more than that. I only have my own experiences to go on plus the odd person who said it helped them, once or twice...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			Maybe it is time you gave the Three Goals Method a go. I know you don't agree with my approach to the game but if you need to try something different maybe its worth a go?
		
Click to expand...

Tbf i used the method, its great for breaking 100 when your errors are mainly strategy. If Homer is simply hitting it poorly then i don't see the benefit tbh.

I do sometimes consider it or at least have a slightly more conservative approach during a medal, but like Homer, once your playing with less than 18 shots you will sometimes need to take a chance or two imo.


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2019)

I played yesterday in the monthly medal and came 6th ...................  not bad I guess but as luck would have it there were only 6 entries (guess the swindle boys dont like medals) 

Up .1 now to 12.5 so a shot down the 1st for the first time for some while. Last time I got a shot down the 1st I birdied the hole, won the comp and got cut!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2019)

Played West Malling and my course in last two days.

Drving has been my strong point of late so stood on first at West Malling a short par 4 and i'm expecting a good start. I hit my drive so far left it was still rising as it flew over the main road into a farmers field never to be seen again! A nice blob start.

After that i played well for 36 points with one other blob 

Managed 38 points the following day with a season best 27 putts. Mainly due to just missing greens, and chipping close.

Just need to do it in a comp now.


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Standing in the middle of the 15th fairway 2 over and blasted it OB.   Scrambled a double.  Went for a tight pin on 16 and caught the bunker by a touch. Bogie.
17 downwind par 5. Driver 3 wood chip putt. Bird.
18 driver 5 wood chip 15 foot putt for 4 over.

Gutted to blow a great score. Happy to hang in there and finish well.

Another wee snip coming. 6hcp in sight.
		
Click to expand...

5th    lowest gross and cut to 6 for first time.   Sweet


----------



## Karl102 (May 23, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			5th    lowest gross and cut to 6 for first time.   Sweet 

Click to expand...

Well played pal ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Well played pal ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud.


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			5th    lowest gross and cut to 6 for first time.   Sweet 

Click to expand...

where you using the 3 Goals method???


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			where you using the 3 Goals method???

Click to expand...


Not quite but I am on the whole quite a conservative player.  I cant over power a course and wont make 5 birdies a round so in effect I have to play to my strengths like keeping the ball in play and missing in good places that gives me a chance to save par with a good short game.

3 goals falls down for me for people attempting  to break 100 as it relies on them hitting decent irons and this isn't always the case. I agree with parts of it. 

3 goals calls for good strategy. I rely heavily on good strategy and have been adapting it to home course this year to suit my game. Worked on my 3 wood this last month and can hit a very reliable fade. Been hitting it off the deck from the tee box on some holes to near guarantee position. Also changed tactic on the par 5 17th where I will now for the green with the 3 wood fade 2nd shot. Making more birdies there than the standard 3 shot easy par approach of last year. I rarely make the surface in two but often leave a very simple chip and putt bird opportunity.

Sorry if this bores some people but it may give others food for thought.


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Not quite but I am on the whole quite a conservative player.  I cant over power a course and wont make 5 birdies a round so in effect I have to play to my strengths like keeping the ball in play and missing in good places that gives me a chance to save par with a good short game.

3 goals falls down for me for people attempting  to break 100 as it relies on them hitting decent irons and this isn't always the case. I agree with parts of it.

3 goals calls for good strategy. I rely heavily on good strategy and have been adapting it to home course this year to suit my game. Worked on my 3 wood this last month and can hit a very reliable fade. Been hitting it off the deck from the tee box on some holes to near guarantee position. Also changed tactic on the par 5 17th where I will now for the green with the 3 wood fade 2nd shot. Making more birdies there than the standard 3 shot easy par approach of last year. I rarely make the surface in two but often leave a very simple chip and putt bird opportunity.

Sorry if this bores some people but it may give others food for thought.
		
Click to expand...


a no would have sufficed


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			a no would have sufficed

Click to expand...

I have some time on my hands at the minute. Haha


----------



## J55TTC (May 23, 2019)

My back 9 saga continues..... played it twice, once off whites followEd by off the competition blues.

First time, 1 over handicap +7 gross with 3 off the tee on 15 (hooked driver again)

Second time off the competition tees for level handicap +6 gross with a double on the 12th as I found the water. 

Pretty happy with that ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Wolf (May 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Played West Malling and my course in last two days.

Drving has been my strong point of late so stood on first at West Malling a short par 4 and i'm expecting a good start. I hit my drive so far left it was still rising as it flew over the main road into a farmers field never to be seen again! A nice blob start.

After that i played well for 36 points with one other blob 

Managed 38 points the following day with a season best 27 putts. Mainly due to just missing greens, and chipping close.

Just need to do it in a comp now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing by the fact you hit the road on the left you played the Spitfire course at West Malling. Was always a nice little course that, used to like the stretch of holes between 2-8 and kmakways liked the 11th hole. The 14th however always my undoing in junior matches. May try to get down there next week when I'm back home in Kent, quite fancy trying the Hurricane as not played it since all the changes..


----------



## Wolf (May 23, 2019)

I slipped out of work early today to play in stableford roll up and try the new driver and Wedges out. Took a couple holes to warm up as I went straight to the 1st tee.

All I can say is I am officially in love with my new driver and knowing the ball speeds I got during my fit thanks to GM, the results of having that club today was so far removed from my old driver.

Long straighter and confidence inspiring. 

It won't last though I've peaked to soon as got a club match Saturday and comp Sunday ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm guessing by the fact you hit the road on the left you played the Spitfire course at West Malling. Was always a nice little course that, used to like the stretch of holes between 2-8 and kmakways liked the 11th hole. The 14th however always my undoing in junior matches. May try to get down there next week when I'm back home in Kent, quite fancy trying the Hurricane as not played it since all the changes..
		
Click to expand...

I didn't hit the road I flew right over it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I prefer the opening stretch myself. I feel the final 4 are a bit weak. 

Where abouts in kent do you come back to?


----------



## hairball_89 (May 23, 2019)

Had a lovely early summer walk round Seaford head today with some golf thrown in. 34 points and birdied the last, all happy!


----------



## Wolf (May 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I didn't hit the road I flew right over it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I prefer the opening stretch myself. I feel the final 4 are a bit weak. 

Where abouts in kent do you come back to?
		
Click to expand...

Jesus you flew right over the A20 that's a big left ðŸ˜‚

Totally agree that's why I think my prefer stretch is 2-8, the back 9 let's it down a touch. Used to like the closing holes on the old hurricane course was a beast of a finish off the medal tees playing the old 16th, 17th and 18th.

I'm from Medway originally so back down to visit family next week. Played a lot of golf years back around the whole of Kent in the leagues. Before we moved up here though was working in Canterbury.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2019)

IT was pure purgatory. I am standing on the tee and don't know if it is going left or right. It's deffo not going centre. It's killing me game.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Canâ€™t see the point in playing as Iâ€™m waiting for my new sticks, so spent 90 mins working on my driving following a tip from my club fitter yesterday.
*It feels so wrong and unnatural but so far the results are amazing.*

Click to expand...

And it was...?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 23, 2019)

So....

Took Imurg around Whiteleaf this evening, Twas a beautiful time to be out

Was 18-11 up at the turn and we ended up only playing 15 as â€œhe was getting hungryâ€ 

The fact that he was 27-21 down at that point has nothing to do with it at all ðŸ‘

Itâ€™s a tight course, with small greens , Iâ€™m sure my approach play will improve 

So thatâ€™s twice Iâ€™ve had him in a week


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And it was...?[/QUOTE


Wider stance,
 keep my left knee bent with more weight on it
Ball opposite right foot, with foot flared out slightly
Keep my head/body behind the ball
Itâ€™s been good on the range so far so Iâ€™m expecting it to go tits up tomorrow at Hever Castle
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Jesus you flew right over the A20 that's a big left ðŸ˜‚

Totally agree that's why I think my prefer stretch is 2-8, the back 9 let's it down a touch. Used to like the closing holes on the old hurricane course was a beast of a finish off the medal tees playing the old 16th, 17th and 18th.

I'm from Medway originally so back down to visit family next week. Played a lot of golf years back around the whole of Kent in the leagues. Before we moved up here though was working in Canterbury.
		
Click to expand...

If ever your back and and fancy a knock I'm free quite often during the day (work shifts). 

Happy to head around medway or can have a knock at my place. Did you ever play Broome Park whiskt Canterbury based?


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2019)

What a weird game we play!
I managed to shoot a stupid +25 gross ............................................ with six pars!
That means I was +25 for the twelve I didn't par. I even had a couple of snowmen, not had one of those for a while.
I also missed three short birdie putts.
The Guiness after was good.


----------



## Wolf (May 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If ever your back and and fancy a knock I'm free quite often during the day (work shifts). 

Happy to head around medway or can have a knock at my place. Did you ever play Broome Park whiskt Canterbury based?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate ill drop you a PM when I'm headed down. 

Never played Broome Park as wasn't playing golf last 10 years. But I do remember playing with an old boy that was part of the PGA from there when I was a kid his son was our club pro and his grandson was one of my junior team mates. So always had a connection to want to play there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2019)

Well that confused the  out of me until I remembered you're sinister...


----------



## Italian outcast (May 23, 2019)

Inspired by a recent thread I had my first Orikoru in 12 months today  

It felt so natural I had 2 more in the next 2 holes


----------



## louise_a (May 24, 2019)

Ping 4BBB today, we were going pretty well after 12 but a couple of poor holes didn't do us any good. Not much chance of qualifying for the finals even if we had kept it going, last year we had 45 points and didnt get a look in.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

Italian outcast said:



			Inspired by a recent thread I had my first Orikoru in 12 months today  

It felt so natural I had 2 more in the next 2 holes
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the Tom Hanks being named after me all of a sudden, it's not like I invented them! Although I have perfected them...


----------



## DRW (May 24, 2019)

4 lost balls off the first, all low pull hooks into the trees , then played the rest of the front nine in 1 under. What a great game golf is. Hope the drive off the 1st is better on the weekend texas event but don't think we would be using my drive on the 1st if its the same whatever!!


----------



## patricks148 (May 24, 2019)

Played the Roll up this morning.  I have been trying not to play on a friday if i have a big comp on the Saturday (club champs) but after hitting balls last night and having a couple of 
Orikoru's i decided to after all as i was hitting it so badly

hit it pretty well apart from a couple of duffs that i still got up and down after. 4 birdies 3 over gross.... 95 tomorrow then


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

Stop it!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Played the Roll up this morning.  I have been trying not to play on a friday if i have a big comp on the Saturday (club champs) but after hitting balls last night and having a couple of
Orikoru's i decided to after all as i was hitting it so badly

hit it pretty well apart from a couple of duffs that i still got up and down after. 4 birdies 3 over gross.... 95 tomorrow then

Click to expand...

I would have bitten your hand off for a 95 in our Club Champs qualifier last week, NR was best I could do.

 Striking the ball pure, just not in the correct direction. Lots of time spent in heather and gorse 

Never played it in easier conditions off the blue tees either to make things even worse....

Try again this week i guess.


----------



## Dannyc (May 24, 2019)

Hillside yesterday in there open day absolute class


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2019)

played Hever Castle in a corporate day and shot 85 for 38 points and walked away with individual prize, NTP and the team prize. Almost had longest drive too.
Driving was good and so was my pitching. greens were slow and i left a lot of putts short otherwise i'd have scored better.
I'm sure my irons knew it was probably their penultimate outing as they were on their best behaviour!


----------



## anotherdouble (May 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			played Hever Castle in a corporate day and shot 85 for 38 points and walked away with individual prize, NTP and the team prize. Almost had longest drive too.
Driving was good and so was my pitching. greens were slow and i left a lot of putts short otherwise i'd have scored better.
I'm sure my irons knew it was probably their penultimate outing as they were on their best behaviour!
		
Click to expand...

Tonight Mathew I am going to be....................Dando the golferðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Tonight Mathew I am going to be....................Dando the golferðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

i can see the appeal of playing from the fairways


----------



## Wolf (May 24, 2019)

Quick round the back 9 in glorious sunshine after work.

Definitely in love with the new Driver  so far 6/7 fairways and the missed one was only just off the fairway. Longest club I hit to a par 4 approach was a PW. 8/9 GIR only one I missed was I airmailed the green at par 5 15th. Shot a nice solid level par with 1 birdie, 1 bogey and 7 pars..

All this bodes well for peaking to soon ready to capitulate in tomorrow's club match and Sundays comp ðŸ˜‚

The only thing today I found odd was I got let through in 14th tee by a 3 ball, as I teed up on 18th that same group were just putting out in the 15th hole...


----------



## anotherdouble (May 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			i can see the appeal of playing from the fairways
		
Click to expand...

I have thought that as well


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Quick round the back 9 in glorious sunshine after work.

Definitely in love with the new Driver so far 6/7 fairways and the missed one was only just off the fairway. *Longest club I hit to a par 4 approach was a PW. *

Click to expand...

Exactly the reason why I don't like modern driver distances.


----------



## Wolf (May 24, 2019)

Crow said:



			Exactly the reason why I don't like modern driver distances.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why I love the new one anything that helps lower scores.. Still plenty of other places to hit long irons off tees for position, par 5s and par 3s.

I get your point but there is room in the game for long hitting and working the ball as and when both situations require it.


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			i can see the appeal of playing from the fairways
		
Click to expand...

Nah, it's overrated mate.


----------



## louise_a (May 24, 2019)

Played in an interclub match away at Manchester this afternoon, I played really well, giving 6 shots I won3&2 with 12 pars, 4 bogeys and just 2 doubles, only a couple of poor shots and didn't hole a putt of note all round. Its the county Championship at Pleasington over the bank holiday, I hope I can keep that form going for that


----------



## Jay-Marie (May 25, 2019)

Well not quite as good as last weeks round but considering it is my first time playing to new handicap following reduction to 9.3 last week. I found playing of 8 pretty tricky but managed 33 points. 9.4 here i come haha


----------



## Wolf (May 25, 2019)

Played in a club league match today. Driver was still performing miracles, drawers and fades on demand (prefer the controlled fade) we had a unbelievably tight match literally 1 hole in it from the off.

Walked off the 18th with my partner victorious with a 1up victory. Just try and do it all again tomorrow in comp.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 25, 2019)

I played today in the medal and was 3 over after 9, the 18 handicapper in the group was 3 over par.
I shot 81 he went on to shoot 78 for a nett 60.
He was leading by 9 when I left.
Was really nice to see as heâ€™s a top bloke and always enters the comps.
Another lovely day in Combe


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 25, 2019)

Another pile of dog  today, 30 points, shanks are back


----------



## backwoodsman (May 25, 2019)

Close, but no cigar. Again!   A net 71 (4th place & two off the lead when I left). A few shots ok but not quite good enough, but otherwise played really well  - except for one stupid decision which cost me, and 3 really poor shots up the last. . So close to a cut but...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

31 points in the first round of the weekend board event. A round that had so much potential having been level handicap after 11 holes. Then had two no score holes on the spin and from then everytime I got a par (net birdie) I'd chuck it back on the next hole. Didn't feel I actually hit it great and definitely not in contention but hopefully I can post a good score in my second round and get as high up the leaderboard as I can


----------



## Orikoru (May 25, 2019)

Four ball at Richings Park today. I was hungover and have zero confidence in my game at the minute so I knew it would be a bad one. So it proved with a poor front nine of only 12 points. Managed 19 on the back nine though for a slightly respectable 31 total. Only hit one proper shank as far as I can recall, on the 6th tee, and one sort of half almost shank on the 1st. But with the lack of confidence in my irons the strike was generally poor at times anyway. 

Biggest plus was my lag putting was excellent, I just got the pace of the greens early and didn't have a single three putt all day. Hybrids were bad, which was a shame as they've come on leaps and bounds recently. Every other club experienced the full spectrum from excellent to woeful.


----------



## patricks148 (May 26, 2019)

first round of the club champs yesterday, hit the ball well, but could not putt for toffee...81 gross, 

has lashed it down since yesterday afternoon, course almost flooded so 2nd round cancelled.

not a chance of qualifying, which is a relief as it looks like more of the same tomorrow


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2019)

Stableford cup board comp 4 rounds over 4 months all rounds count to final total.. 

Went into today having been hitting the ball best I have in ages and playing really well yesterday and hitting it well in warm up on range today . Get to 1st tee and All I can say is I had no idea how to swing the club, nothing felt the same on practice swing or actual swings. Scraped 16 points front half thanks to some big putts. Back 9 no 2 swings felt the same, blobbed 3 holes out of nowhere and when I did hit a good shot I massively miss clubbed and air mailed greens. Strolled off the back 9 with 11pts for a total of 27 and another 0.1 coming back.. 

There are no words for today I literally cannot describe how different things felt to last few days... 

Time to go an sulk somewhere ðŸ˜‚


----------



## GG26 (May 26, 2019)

Pairs betterball medal today and played alongside one of our juniors who plays off of 5.  Started on the 10th, a long par four.  Hit a great drive and 7-iron to 20ft from the flag and then four putted!  The putting got better, but the rest of the play deteriorated and we finished with a net 72.  The winners scored a net 60.


----------



## Crow (May 26, 2019)

Well I played the new Dunlop Maxfli Roberto de Vicenzo set, putter included, in today's Stableford qualifier (see here for details https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-2000474 ). I wasn't hitting the ball great yet cobbled together 18 points gong out but coming back all my bad shots were punished with poor lies and trees, back in 12 points for 30 total, 0.1 back.  The clubs played well but, although I holed some good ones and had 30 putts for the round, I never felt comfortable with the putter.


----------



## Lump (May 26, 2019)

Bogey Board comp yesterday, didnâ€™t know it was bogey until I exchanged cards on the first tee. Hate the things but Iâ€™m a firm believer in playing as many qualifiers as possible. Scrappy front 9 doing very little wrong but just not getting the rub. Much better back 9 with 4 birdies and an eagle. Didnâ€™t finish out well, final result was a -2. Thankfully CSS went out by 1 and I avoided the 0.1. Keep 2.9 for another week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Stableford cup board comp 4 rounds over 4 months all rounds count to final total..

Went into today having been hitting the ball best I have in ages and playing really well yesterday and hitting it well in warm up on range today . Get to 1st tee and All I can say is I had no idea how to swing the club, nothing felt the same on practice swing or actual swings. Scraped 16 points front half thanks to some big putts. Back 9 no 2 swings felt the same, blobbed 3 holes out of nowhere and when I did hit a good shot I massively miss clubbed and air mailed greens. Strolled off the back 9 with 11pts for a total of 27 and another 0.1 coming back..

There are no words for today I literally cannot describe how different things felt to last few days...

Time to go an sulk somewhere ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

It happens and you have been on a roll recently. I seem to frequently warm up well and cross the road to the putting green and first tee and something seems to happen where tempo and the swing bear no resemblance to how I was hitting it 15 minutes earlier and it becomes one massive struggle. Put it down to one of those days


----------



## louise_a (May 26, 2019)

I played in the COunty Championship today, I played decently and apart from taking 4 in a very soggy bunker, was in my buffer zone after stableford adjustment and qualified for the 2nd flight of the matchplay tomorrow, I was pleased that only one person with a higher handicap than me bettered my gross score and  I beat quite a few who were lower. I didn't get much luck today so hopefully I will get a bit tomorrow.


----------



## JamesR (May 26, 2019)

Medal yesterday, started with 2 regulation pars then a triple bogey, 2 more pars and a lost ball on 6.
NRâ€™d at that point but kept playing hard and managed to buffer.
Pleased with the effort to avoid the 0.1.


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It happens and you have been on a roll recently. I seem to frequently warm up well and cross the road to the putting green and first tee and something seems to happen where tempo and the swing bear no resemblance to how I was hitting it 15 minutes earlier and it becomes one massive struggle. Put it down to one of those days
		
Click to expand...

Indeed Homer I agree it happens, sadly at the moment it's always with a card in hand. 

Definitely one of those days, just nothing was or felt right,. Sleep it off and go again tomorrow


----------



## DeanoMK (May 27, 2019)

Played yesterday and had the most mixed round - for 12 holes I was 4 over par including 2 birdies and amassed 30 points. For the other 6 I was 16 over par and blobbed all of them.

Definite case of what could have been but I've been having lessons the last couple of weeks and am implementing the changes so some bad shots are to be expected - the positive is that the good shots were very good including sticking an approach shot to 6 inches from 140 yards out into wind to set up my second birdie.


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2019)

I played and wished I hadnâ€™t.
Seemed to be hitting at the ball rather than through it.
Hit some decent chips and putted well


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2019)

Our club team got put out of the Jimmy Bruin yesterday.  playing on an out and back links course in comical wind.  downwind was near impossible to stop the ball on the green and into was just a battle. 

We were the 4th match out playing alternate shots.  great match.  standing with a 20 foot birdie putt on 18 with them in the greenside bunker and n big trouble up against the face, the shout came that the group behind us had lost their match on 17 and their team had got 3 wins.  they picked up their ball and shook hands. 

I have to admit I was gutted not to play out match to a finish out of personal pride and the fact we had battled with the elements for 4 hours to get to this point. 

One of our other ties were down the 2nd play off hole when they got the shout that it was over. 

Great days golf but personally I felt a bit deflated not seeing our match to its conclusion.


----------



## Piece (May 27, 2019)

Second round at Hindhead in a week in a friendly four ball match. Course in great nick and win 2&1.


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2019)

Back to Pleasington for the knockout this morning, we were first out so a clear course infront of us, a little wet and quite windy, the girl I played was off 10 so we were evenly matched and for the most part there was never more than one hole in it, but I was never in front, she holed a few very good puts to keep me back and I was 1 down playing the 18th, we both missed the green in 2 and she seemed to have the easier shot and played it safe into the middle of the green but then after putting so well all round took 3 and I holed a 3 footer to take us down the 1st again. I hit a good drive an 2nd shot, chipped on and 2 putted for a par to finally lead the match at the death.

In the afternoon I was up against a 17/18 year old who played off 4 and had a golf scholarship to go to in the USA, I didn't hold out much hope just wanted to put up a decent performance. we had a very nice game as I had met her and played with her in the past, and her dad who was caddying was a laugh.

As expected she played very well, twice I parred holes and lost them, I finally won a hole on the 11th, but the match was over on the next hole, I believe I played better in the match than in the morning round and yesterdays, but she was just 1 over par when we shook hands.

I don't think I disgraced myself and enjoyed the the 2 days and I can have a lie in tomorrow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2019)

Second round of the weekend board event. Hit is as badly as imaginable and lost a couple of balls and had no confidence. Managed a chip in for a point on one hole which steadied the ship for a few holes until I hit another errant drive. Despite all that scored better than Saturday when I hit it much better especially my driving, and hit the buffer zone


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2019)

Won a 4 man team comp this afternoon, best two scores from the four and we ended up with 90 points.
First prize is a 4 Ball at Slaley Hall so happy with that.


----------



## MendieGK (May 27, 2019)

Lump said:



			Bogey Board comp yesterday, didnâ€™t know it was bogey until I exchanged cards on the first tee. Hate the things but Iâ€™m a firm believer in playing as many qualifiers as possible. Scrappy front 9 doing very little wrong but just not getting the rub. Much better back 9 with 4 birdies and an eagle. Didnâ€™t finish out well, final result was a -2. Thankfully CSS went out by 1 and I avoided the 0.1. Keep 2.9 for another week.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid format


----------



## backwoodsman (May 27, 2019)

Round 2 of the Senior's matchplay knockout. Played pretty well and ended up winning 6&4  Result flatters a bit as the oppo had a bit of a mare as regards putting, and had plenty chances to win or at least halve rather more holes. But that's matchplay, and a win is a win.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Stupid format
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and so glad we only have one bogey competition per year although it is an honours board event


----------



## DRW (May 28, 2019)

A cracking weekend, closest I have been to an albatross, 2 foot directly behind the pin on the par 5 9th, gutted but happy all in one 

Yesterday entered the Texas scramble 4 ball social comp with wife, son and another lady and we won it, the first 7 scores were all within 2 shots of each other. Every team member played their part in the score. First thing we have won as a team, couldnt help but to go straight round to laid up mums to tell her and she guessed before we had walked in

Cracking weekend, if Kopparberg did golf weekends this was it.


----------



## J55TTC (May 28, 2019)

Played in a memorial event yesterday, scoring format being stableford points.

No idea where the midweek form went, mentally I was just not there - like a light was on but nobody was home. Couldn't concentrate for the life of me.

3 drives over 300 yards (wind behind), on the longest drive hole I ran out of fairway at 330 - Annoying!
Couldn't putt to save my life leaving every attempt short including an 8 footer on the 2nd for 2's
Highlight a birdie 3 on the 5th, 329 yard drive, 3/4 sand wedge to 3 feet and a tap in.
Lowlight 3 putting on the last from 10 feet for a double bogey
Rubbish 29 points


----------



## Crow (May 28, 2019)

4BBB match for the B Team, me and my partner dovetailed really well on the front nine to be 4 up after 8 but they gradually pegged us back to 1 up after 14, holes then halved until a par on the 17th won the  match for us 2 & 1, I was playing the Dunlop Maxfli Roberto de Vicenzo set again, but swapped the putter for a Ben Sayers Parex.

(Whenever I hit a bad shot with the de Vicenzo set I now find myself wanting to utter his immortal line, "What a stupid I am".)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2019)

Hit the practice ground after my performance on Monday where I swung it so badly (turns out I managed 12th out of nearly 70 overall though feeling like I played poorly for both my rounds). Working on a better takeaway with the arms turning in connection with the chest to give a good firm base and then trying to simply turn back and through the shot. Felt everything had been hit with the arms with no rotation at the weekend. Some good results so took it on the course. A couple of poor shots and a couple of pulls with a driver (off pink castle tees while higher tees went more left to right - not sure why) but generally some positive stuff. With the weather looking iffy tonight I might retire to a range to work on it some more


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2019)

played at tie in the scratch Knock out last night against a you lad off +2, so effectively giving away 6 shots as its scratch.

He finished School last year and is having a year off to play before going to Uni in September

He knocked it 60 yards past me on the first and had wedge in, where as i had to hit 3 iron as well as i could to get to the front edge of the new first green, he birdied. 2nd is 451 he hit 3 iron and 5 iron, where i was driver and 3 wood.. again as well as i can hit it to the front edge. raced my putt past and missed coming back, so 2 down after 2.

he took 3 iron off the tee on the 3rd but hooked it into the Horrocks Bunker on 3, so i took driver (380)  and hit a good one and was comfortably on in two some 10 feet away and he in 3 but just inside me. Holed it to go back to 1 d.  4th hit a horrendous pull, which was heading for the beach, my oppo pushed it and was in the hollow back right. when we got up to the green some walkers informed me my  shot had hit the rocks and bounced into the right hand bunker. he duffed it onto the green i hit a nice bunker shot to about 3 feet and he missed and i holes to be ASq. i won 5th with a birdie, he won the 4th with one, i then won 7th with a par after he found the heather on the left off the tee.  i won the 8th and  9th to be two up at the turn he looked worried

it was here though his length paid off, the new bunkers on the 10th mean i have to lay up or take the risk... of still having to play it as a 3 shotter, hit my hybrid just short of the RH bunker. he flew them, hit my 3 wood just short of the green, get down to his ball which is some 140 from the front of the green according to the old Sprinkler head yardages, so 160 from the flag for him, down wind wegde 10 feet from the flag, i sent mine 6 ft past but holed the return, he sank the eagle, it would be nice to be able to play the hole like that drive and wedge on a 500 yards par 5. halved the 11th  he won 12 with par after i found the bunker with my 2nd. 13th hit hit drive and SW, its a 430 uphill and  SI1, i was my sunday best drive and 3 iron which ran though the back, another hole one. 14th he hit 3 iron to the front as the wind then switched to a Northerly so straight into it, some hit  220 into a 2 club wind, i hit 3 wood again as well as i could and only just made the edge then 3 putted  15th he almost drove into the wind i had driver and wedge a full one at that stone dead, so saved the half in 3.

16th was it for me, he hit it so far down he was just chipping over the green side bunkers to the flag, i again hit the driver as well as i could but still had 7 iron which went long. left my putt short, but a gimme, he holed for birdie.

3 and 2 loss, but didn't disgrace myself against a much better player, he admitted afterwards he was worried after 9.

won a bet too, my mate who had played with him in the club champs at the weekend bet me i wouldn;t win a hole.


It was a good game against a very nice young man, played in a great sprite.

its great to challenge yourself against better players, shows how good match play is, even scratch. i don't have much chance in these things at my club esp with so many plus handicap players.


----------



## garyinderry (May 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played at tie in the scratch Knock out last night against a you lag off +2, so effectively giving away 6 shots as its scratch.

He finished School last year and is having a year off to play before going to Uni in September

He knocked it 60 yards past me on the first and had wedge in, where as i had to hit 3 iron as well as i could to get to the front edge of the new first green, he birdied. 2nd is 451 he hit 3 iron and 5 iron, where i was driver and 3 wood.. again as well as i can hit it to the front edge. raced my putt past and missed coming back, so 2 down after 2.

he took 3 iron off the tee on the 3rd but hooked it into the Horrocks Bunker on 3, so i took driver (380)  and hit a good one and was comfortably on in two some 10 feet away and he in 3 but just inside me. Holed it to go back to 1 d.  4th hit a horrendous pull, which was heading for the beach, my oppo pushed it and was in the hollow back right. when we got up to the green some walkers informed me my  shot had hit the rocks and bounced into the right hand bunker. he duffed it onto the green i hit a nice bunker shot to about 3 feet and he missed and i holes to be ASq. i won 5th with a birdie, he won the 4th with one, i then won 7th with a par after he found the heather on the left off the tee.  i won the 8th and  9th to be two up at the turn he looked worried

it was here though his length paid off, the new bunkers on the 10th mean i have to lay up or take the risk... of still having to play it as a 3 shotter, hit my hybrid just short of the RH bunker. he flew them, hit my 3 wood just short of the green, get down to his ball which is some 140 from the front of the green according to the old Sprinkler head yardages, so 160 from the flag for him, down wind wegde 10 feet from the flag, i sent mine 6 ft past but holed the return, he sank the eagle, it would be nice to be able to play the hole like that drive and wedge on a 500 yards par 5. halved the 11th  he won 12 with par after i found the bunker with my 2nd. 13th hit hit drive and SW, its a 430 uphill and  SI1, i was my sunday best drive and 3 iron which ran though the back, another hole one. 14th he hit 3 iron to the front as the wind then switched to a Northerly so straight into it, some hit  220 into a 2 club wind, i hit 3 wood again as well as i could and only just made the edge then 3 putted  15th he almost drove into the wind i had driver and wedge a full one at that stone dead, so saved the half in 3.

16th was it for me, he hit it so far down he was just chipping over the green side bunkers to the flag, i again hit the driver as well as i could but still had 7 iron which went long. left my putt short, but a gimme, he holed for birdie.

3 and 2 loss, but didn't disgrace myself against a much better player, he admitted afterwards he was worried after 9.

won a bet too, my mate who had played with him in the club champs at the weekend bet me i wouldn;t win a hole.


It was a good game against a very nice young man, played in a great sprite.

its great to challenge yourself against better players, shows how good match play is, even scratch. i don't have much chance in these things at my club esp with so many plus handicap players.
		
Click to expand...


That's it.  you just have to pull your socks up and go for it.   was chatting to a team captain of young lads playing in a fred Daly comp at the weekend.  handicaps range from 4-18 in that.  matches played flat.  I'm sure plenty of young guys face serious opposition but learn a lesson or two in the process.


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			That's it.  you just have to pull your socks up and go for it.   was chatting to a team captain of young lads playing in a fred Daly comp at the weekend.  handicaps range from 4-18 in that.  matches played flat.  I'm sure plenty of young guys face serious opposition but learn a lesson or two in the process.
		
Click to expand...

i'm not sure i understand your point??


----------



## garyinderry (May 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i'm not sure i understand your point??
		
Click to expand...

Those young lads potentially could be playing off 18 and come up against an opponent who is off 4.  the match would be played flat.   they just have to suck it up and give it their all.


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2019)

Usual outing with CVG today...The Zoo is looking good!
Up and down front 9 for 17 points to CVG's 16.
Better back 9 of 19 to CVG's 17 so we both played recently.
Driver has been misbehaving so I swapped it out for a Mini Driver.....much much better and no real loss of distance.....
Got in just before it started raining.....perfect!


----------



## IanM (May 29, 2019)

Swift 9 holes last night before dark with my wife at St Pierre.....driving is about as accurate as I can remember!  Hope it is similar in the weekend comp!


----------



## hairball_89 (May 29, 2019)

Went out yesterday. A staggering and whole impressive 8 (yes eight!) points going out. Rescued it a tad with 15 coming back in. But Just couldn't get the putter firing. 4 putting on 3 holes definitely didn't help my day. Enjoyed the pint after though!


----------



## garyinderry (May 29, 2019)

37 points at at open at city of Derry golf club.  Pissing rain from start to finish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2019)

Decided to give supper club a miss as the drizzle and rain was incessant. Bumped into Sawtooth having a lesson with a guy I use to use and he was really happy with the outcome. I hit it reasonably well and can't wait to try it on the course tomorrow evening


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2019)

Played probably my last game with blades on a twilight round at chelsfield lakes with my son in law. Started with a kick in birdie which is never a good idea!
Greens were like concrete and even landing the ball short didnâ€™t stop it running off the back.
Chipping and pitching ok, driving was so so and ended with 31 points


----------



## Crow (May 29, 2019)

Dando said:



*Played probably my last game with blades *on a twilight round at chelsfield lakes with my son in law. Started with a kick in birdie which is never a good idea!
Greens were like concrete and even landing the ball short didnâ€™t stop it running off the back.
Chipping and pitching ok, driving was so so and ended with 31 points
		
Click to expand...

Well I shed a tear, even if you didn't.

(I hope your game goes to pieces )


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2019)

Crow said:



			Well I shed a tear, even if you didn't.

(I hope your game goes to pieces )
		
Click to expand...

there was a minutes silence on the 18th.


----------



## garyinderry (May 30, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			37 points at at open at city of Derry golf club.  Pissing rain from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...


Good for 3rd in the open.   Still waiting to hear if I got a little cut.


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

I don't play in club comps so have decided to put in three cards for an accurate handicap because I'm playing quite well at the moment.
3rd card today ............................. wowser!
Playing off 18 I managed 44 points shooting the second lowest total of my life, a 78.
That may sound a lot to most of you, but for me it was just wonderful.
I was -1 after four, followed by three doubles!
I got my arse back into gear and parred seven of the back nine, including the last five.
I even had a three putt par on our 332 yard 17th!
Buzzing, absolutely buzzing.


----------



## louise_a (May 31, 2019)

Strange day today, weekly comp and it was a medal, the weather in the morning was pretty bad and most who went out NRed. I went out in the afternoon and had the best of the weather but I was very poor early on, twice 3putting from inside 10 feet plus a couple of poor chips meant I was 8 over par after 6 holes. Then I bucked up and play the remaining 12 holes in 5 over, and even that included  couple of 3 putts. I finished with a nett 74 which was in my buffer zone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2019)

Slime said:



			I don't play in club comps so have decided to put in three cards for an accurate handicap because I'm playing quite well at the moment.
3rd card today ............................. wowser!
Playing off 18 I managed 44 points shooting the second lowest total of my life, a 78.
That may sound a lot to most of you, but for me it was just wonderful.
I was -1 after four, followed by three doubles!
I got my arse back into gear and parred seven of the back nine, including the last five.
I even had a three putt par on our 332 yard 17th!
Buzzing, absolutely buzzing.
		
Click to expand...

Top man. That'll sort the handicap out but what will you do going forward if you don't play in comps? I thought there was a limit (stand to be corrected) on how many supplemental cards you can put in. Is there a reason you don't play in the comps


----------



## Duckster (May 31, 2019)

Thursday medal at our yesterday.  PLayed so-so until the 11th when I NR'd.  One on the railway tracks, another ended up lost in the gorse.  Carried on playing and actually played well from there in.  Managed to get a 2 on the 16th plus I ended up hitting my handicap so no 0.1!


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 31, 2019)

played in only my third comp at my new club on wednesday ,because of injury and time off my h/cap was or is a little on the bandit side of things and as such i won the said comp with 40pts. well done me lol.
 but why is it that when you play half decent you come back in the clubhouse thinking well that could have been four or five better if so and so had happened ie a putt not stopping on the lip or a chip that didnt roll out like what was expected of it. we have all been there im sure but one day it will all come right and that round of a lifetime will blow us away .


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2019)

Very mixed bag today, played in a medium drizzle followed by scorching sun and then drizzle again..
One of those days that the bad bounces overcame the good ones by about 5:1 - and the good bounces didn't really help that much but the bad ones punished!
Mini driver wasn't functioning 100% to start - definitely user error though
Only 14 out and 17 back....
Highlight was the last (a par 5) The golfing gods had obviously had their fill and decided to give a bit back.
Mini driver down the middle, 205 yard hybrid to 12 feet and rolled in the putt for an Eagle....
Just to make me come back next time!


----------



## louise_a (May 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played at tie in the scratch Knock out last night against a you lad off +2, so effectively giving away 6 shots as its scratch.

He finished School last year and is having a year off to play before going to Uni in September

He knocked it 60 yards past me on the first and had wedge in, where as i had to hit 3 iron as well as i could to get to the front edge of the new first green, he birdied. 2nd is 451 he hit 3 iron and 5 iron, where i was driver and 3 wood.. again as well as i can hit it to the front edge. raced my putt past and missed coming back, so 2 down after 2.

he took 3 iron off the tee on the 3rd but hooked it into the Horrocks Bunker on 3, so i took driver (380)  and hit a good one and was comfortably on in two some 10 feet away and he in 3 but just inside me. Holed it to go back to 1 d.  4th hit a horrendous pull, which was heading for the beach, my oppo pushed it and was in the hollow back right. when we got up to the green some walkers informed me my  shot had hit the rocks and bounced into the right hand bunker. he duffed it onto the green i hit a nice bunker shot to about 3 feet and he missed and i holes to be ASq. i won 5th with a birdie, he won the 4th with one, i then won 7th with a par after he found the heather on the left off the tee.  i won the 8th and  9th to be two up at the turn he looked worried

it was here though his length paid off, the new bunkers on the 10th mean i have to lay up or take the risk... of still having to play it as a 3 shotter, hit my hybrid just short of the RH bunker. he flew them, hit my 3 wood just short of the green, get down to his ball which is some 140 from the front of the green according to the old Sprinkler head yardages, so 160 from the flag for him, down wind wegde 10 feet from the flag, i sent mine 6 ft past but holed the return, he sank the eagle, it would be nice to be able to play the hole like that drive and wedge on a 500 yards par 5. halved the 11th  he won 12 with par after i found the bunker with my 2nd. 13th hit hit drive and SW, its a 430 uphill and  SI1, i was my sunday best drive and 3 iron which ran though the back, another hole one. 14th he hit 3 iron to the front as the wind then switched to a Northerly so straight into it, some hit  220 into a 2 club wind, i hit 3 wood again as well as i could and only just made the edge then 3 putted  15th he almost drove into the wind i had driver and wedge a full one at that stone dead, so saved the half in 3.

16th was it for me, he hit it so far down he was just chipping over the green side bunkers to the flag, i again hit the driver as well as i could but still had 7 iron which went long. left my putt short, but a gimme, he holed for birdie.

3 and 2 loss, but didn't disgrace myself against a much better player, he admitted afterwards he was worried after 9.

won a bet too, my mate who had played with him in the club champs at the weekend bet me i wouldn;t win a hole.


It was a good game against a very nice young man, played in a great sprite.

its great to challenge yourself against better players, shows how good match play is, even scratch. i don't have much chance in these things at my club esp with so many plus handicap players.
		
Click to expand...


He sounds like the girl I played on Monday, just scary how far they hit the ball, on one hole I hit 3  good shots a drive , 3 wood and wedge onto
 a par 5, she was on in 2!


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

Lovely afternoon so went down the club and got 13 holes in with my mate. Was focusing on turning my left hip in my latest bid to avoid the shanks, and I hit the ball brilliantly, much better than I have for the last several weeks. Hybrids were excellent too, certainly the best I've ever hit them. Putting was really poor though unfortunately - but this golf, you can't have everything. Ended up with 26 points for my 13 holes so bang on handicap, and that was with a blob on the 9th where I'd shot it miles over the green so just picked it up and carried on walking to the 10th, haha. Really pleased though anyway.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			You do realise you have 2 thumbs

Click to expand...

That ones holding my biscuit.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2019)

Third place in the seniors open 4bbb at my club
44 PST left a few out there ,just glad to be playing again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 31, 2019)

Had a great week.

Tuesday played Royal Birkdale with  @Odvan and @Captainron , played quite well for the front 9 then Fell away on the back 9, also witnessed an ace on the 14th which was brilliant.

Then Wednesday played Royal Liverpool again with the 2 clowns. Played ok ish, they are still really suffering from last summer.

Captainron had a blinder.

Then on the way back played at Forest pines, I quite enjoyed it and considering the amount of traffic it gets I thought it was in really good condition.

Playing Stanton on the worlds tomorrow looking forward to it.


----------



## Dando (May 31, 2019)

Went to the range with my new bats and I like them a lot.
Distances are scary and itâ€™ll take a bit of getting used to hitting at least 1 club less. 
Carry is a lot more consistent and my bad shots arenâ€™t horrendous
Hoping to get a cheeky game in on Tuesday while Iâ€™m waiting for my car to have a tow bar fitted


----------



## anotherdouble (May 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Went to the range with my new bats and I like them a lot.
*Distances are scary and itâ€™ll take a bit of getting used to hitting at least 1 club less.*
Carry is a lot more consistent and my bad shots arenâ€™t horrendous
Hoping to get a cheeky game in on Tuesday while Iâ€™m waiting for my car to have a tow bar fitted
		
Click to expand...

So you are chipping out of the trees with a 9 iron instead of a 8ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (May 31, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			So you are chipping out of the trees with a 9 iron instead of a 8ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			So you are chipping out of the trees with a 9 iron instead of a 8ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

So, so harsh......




He's using a wedge


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2019)

Another Ind Stroke, another 0.1, although not bad at all in all honesty, could of easily been buffer or better if not for the 2 shanks, but 2 is nearly none after how itâ€™s been lately. Best 0.1 Iâ€™ve ever had, I think.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 1, 2019)

It finally clicked. Playing medal this morning and shot gross 76, net 63, which is the best round Iâ€™ve ever played. Medal comp at our place is played sat-sun so donâ€™t know where Iâ€™ll end up, but would be disappointing if I wasnâ€™t up there fighting for the win.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			It finally clicked. Playing medal this morning and shot gross 76, net 63, which is the best round Iâ€™ve ever played. Medal comp at our place is played sat-sun so donâ€™t know where Iâ€™ll end up, but would be disappointing if I wasnâ€™t up there fighting for the win.
		
Click to expand...

Nice little cut before Sunningdale................


----------



## Lump (Jun 1, 2019)

14 pars, 3 bogeys, 1 Birdie and 36 putts. 
Proper boring golf. 
74 nett 71. Might get a 0.2 pull with CSS being 73 when I left.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Nice little cut before Sunningdale................
		
Click to expand...

Bad timing! But Iâ€™ll take it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2019)

Saturday roll up for me. 28 points but felt I hit it much better than that and two bad tee shots killed my round. I'm working on a change which is definitely working but needs to bed in more so I can really trust it but making moves forward. Also managed a chip in again today so short game in decent nick


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 1, 2019)

Arghh...  this getting frustrating!. Another good round spoiled by one poor hole (Off line drive , chip to good position, three duffs, chip & a putt for 7).  Ended up with a nett 72, two shots over handicap.  The 6th round in buffer on the trot. The cut _will_ come soon!!


----------



## Backache (Jun 1, 2019)

Bounce game but putting everything out, missed a two foot birdie put on the last for a first 79 on my home course. ( I've had a 78 elsewhere but it would be nice to get one at my club)


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 2, 2019)

A rare foray into the unfamiliar waters of good golf. A couple of dodgy shots offset by five birdies for a net 68 (-2). Iâ€™m paying for it today with a heap of joint pain as the pain killers have worn off but donâ€™t care, proved the new swing holds up well under pressure.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2019)

3 days of hickory, started with the Nairn Vs the BGCS against two Swedes, my PP and i played pretty well but holed nothing. We didn't miss a faiway either but the quality of the S ball striking was something to behold, even on a course of 6400 with hickory clubs they knocked it past our sunday best drives  with Cleeks and could pretty much get on in regulation with two irons. downside breaking my Niblick the only club i have practiced with and had any control with around the greens.

next was Moray new for the Scottish Hickory Champs, played OK , but started with a 7 which pretty much summed up the day, lashing rain and struggled with shots from inside 100 yards, couldn't get a chip right either short or long. again a lesson in Ball striking with these clubs from another Swede. recovered to shoot an 80 gross, but the winner was the guy who won the British at Rye last year witha 74 gross, very impressive display.

Saturday at Hopeman was better weather, started well 1 under through 8 then the wheels came off, up until then had hit every fairway and green in regulation, but then put a few through the back and took 3 to get up and down, missed a couple of greens and went in a couple of bunkers. just could not get up and down and just haemorrhaged shots. i couldn't putt from the fringe because of the lash grass (my chosen method) tried every club in the bag to get a chip right which i couldn't. very very frustrating to not miss a fairway and then not be able to make the most from it.

Speaking to many of the guys in particular my Swedish playing partners through the week, they don't play modern clubs at all and all their golf is with Hickory clubs. playing hickory is great for your steels game but vise versa isn't from your Hickory  i just don't play with them enough or have managed to find a way to chip and score from 100 yards and in.

my 3 mates and i had a discussion in the car coming back after the games, we either give up playing modern golf and concentrate on Hickory, or practice a lot more and not play modern clubs the month before any hickory comps or just play as we have been for the pure enjoyment with the matches we have between ourselves and play once in a while and not worry about any of the comps in future.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 2, 2019)

6 birdies 
1 Eagle

And shot +1 at Waterlooville in their menâ€™s open. Another .1 off the handicap. Scratch is in sight!!


----------



## sam85 (Jun 2, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			6 birdies
1 Eagle

And shot +1 at Waterlooville in their menâ€™s open. Another .1 off the handicap. Scratch is in sight!!
		
Click to expand...

Well played. Out of interest what did you think of the course? It's just down the road from me but I've never bothered playing it.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 2, 2019)

Captains Day on Saturday. Whites so far back they were almost OOB !!!! Jesus. Managed to scramble 32 points. Struggled with a violent slice all day. Ladies were playing too. Guess what? They all but cleaned up. Taking 4th/3rd and 2nd places. 8 of them playing. 100 men. Luckilly one stick thin whippersnapper smashed it round with 44 points....there's always the one eh?, to save the mens blushes.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 2, 2019)

Sunday. I'd arranged a knock with the wife. She, for some reason decided to use the hybrid that had been snoozing in her bag for 12 months. She smashed it round. And with a little instruction from me over chipping. Well she was going so well, she just need a little instruction, which, as usual she followed exactly as instructed to great effect. And lining up for driving off, which was going well too. She came in with 112. Huh? no good? Maybe, but 10 shots better then her previous best. She's finally playing proper golf. Not a 9 or 10 to be seen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2019)

Played a local 9 hole with the new bats. they certainly go a long way!
Had a chip in for par on the 3rd followed by a holed pitch from 30 or so yards on the 5th
Longest club I hit was 4 iron
Got 17 points


----------



## Jay-Marie (Jun 2, 2019)

What a great few days of golf.

Wednesday - lost knock-out match on 19th (ok so not a great start)
Thursday - A team league match won 7&5
Friday - knock-out match won 4&3 which included a hole in one
Saturday - Medal didn't play great 5 over net
Sunday - Mixed Shield my partner and I came in with identical scores of 38 points to win the trophy with a few shots to spare.

Time to rest now as that's a lot of golf


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2019)

June Medal, opened with a triple bogey, ho-hum, 5 over handicap after 9.
Was puling it back towards a buffer on the inward 9 including a nice 2 but then a lost ball on the 16th near the green and couldn't be bothered to go back to play another so NR'd.
Then when I got into the clubhouse some spoilsport had had a hole in one to take the twos kitty, there'd only been 5 twos as well including the ace so I'd have been looking at around Â£25.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Had a great week.

Tuesday played Royal Birkdale with  @Odvan and @Captainron , played quite well for the front 9 then Fell away on the back 9, also witnessed an ace on the 14th which was brilliant.

Then Wednesday played Royal Liverpool again with the 2 clowns. Played ok ish, they are still really suffering from last summer.

Captainron had a blinder.

Then on the way back played at Forest pines, I quite enjoyed it and considering the amount of traffic it gets I thought it was in really good condition.

Playing Stanton on the worlds tomorrow looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Well Played Stanton on the worlds yesterday with @Region3 and AndyK.

Greens fast and true, over 13 on the stimp, very impressive.

On to the comp, didnâ€™t get off to the best start and we recovered well, finished 1 shot away from a net prize and 2 shots from a gross prize.

Quality little club outside of Nottingham, very underated and well worth a visit.

Took 12 Woodhall members who all want to go back and play in it next year as well.

Ended up staying and watching football in the clubhouse and got home at 1.30 this morning. 

Top day out and we will be doing it next year.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 2, 2019)

Played at our place in a junior cup qualifier. 

Wind blowing a gale and the GUI put us off the back of the back sticks. 

Got off to an absolute stinker.  Going

Par par bogey quad bogey bogey then fought my way in to finish +12.  

Css went as high as I've ever seen it due to the conditions and the amount of cricket scores put in.  Par of 71 and css 75. 

Managed to make buffer which I'm pleased about as my head was swimming after that start. 

Oh and we missed qualifying by 1 shot.   Ouch.


----------



## Lump (Jun 2, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Played at our place in a junior cup qualifier.

Wind blowing a gale and the GUI put us off the back of the back sticks.

Got off to an absolute stinker.  Going

Par par bogey quad bogey bogey then fought my way in to finish +12. 

Css went as high as I've ever seen it due to the conditions and the amount of cricket scores put in.  Par of 71 and css 75.

Managed to make buffer which I'm pleased about as my head was swimming after that start.

Oh and we missed qualifying by 1 shot.   Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

It would have gone reductions only if CSS went out more than 3. 

Results in from Saturday, new Handicap 2.7.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2019)

Played this afternoon, could have entered the monthly medal but decided not to bother as I was hungover, just played a practise round with my mate. Promptly went and shot 83 for 42 points. Didn't feel too bad about not entering the comp though as we played most holes from the yellow tees. I hit the ball so well though, no shanks, chipped superbly and putted well. My best round of this year, so chuffed. Good timing with the club champs next week, hopefully I can carry it on.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 2, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Well played. Out of interest what did you think of the course? It's just down the road from me but I've never bothered playing it.
		
Click to expand...

I was a member there for almost 10 years as a junior so I am a big fan. Itâ€™s very tight, greens are exceptional in the summer. But it get a very wet in the winter


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 2, 2019)

Lump said:



			It would have gone reductions only if CSS went out more than 3.

Results in from Saturday, new Handicap 2.7.
		
Click to expand...


I've never played in comp that's gone that high Css.    I didn't even know it was qualifying till after.  I thought we were just going to count up the shots and see what teams qualified. 

Might have played a bit safer on the 4th but felt like I wanted to play against my playing partners rather than the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

Another howler and 0.1 back yesterday. Only mustered 27 points. Felt I was turning a corner but got to the club yesterday and didn't feel great warming up which didn't go well and just felt out of sorts on the course. Started reasonably enough but kept chucking in bad shots every few holes to stop any progress. Wheels came off on back nine when swing went awol.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2019)

Me, Fragger, CVG and BiM went round Mannings Heath yesterday afternoon..
Fragger won a 4 ball voucher in a Christmas auction and it only cost us Â£25 each as opposed to the normal Â£75.
As with Stoke Park a couple of months ago - glad we weren't paying full whack!
Not that we didn't enjoy it, it was ok. The condition was respectable considering last summer (still some bare patches) and the greens looked good
But the holes were...fiddly, a bit quirky, lots of drives over valleys, blind (some of which there were no markers to give you a clue), a couple of crossovers....and the greens were, mostly, slow. I say mostly as, just occasionally, they threw in a fast one and we taxied putts!
Par 72 and SSS 69 from the yellows gives the impression of it not being tricky
Maybe not for a scratch player but for the average player there are more than enough chances to lose balls and rack up a score.
With firm fairways and interesting bounces it was quite tricky. Some holes called for a shorter tee shot due to ditches and the like bit the greens wouldn't hold longer shots. Bunkers had variable sand depths.
Off course was fine, although the girl in the Pro shop, when CVG bought his course planner, made him put the money into a piece of paper which she then poured into the till as she " didn't like handling cash"
Changing rooms, food was top notch.
And the golf?
Mostly very average. I had 17 points out and the others didn't, CVG had 18 back and the others didn't....
A good day out with good company in good weather...
But I'm not sure any of us are going to be rushing back to play it again.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 3, 2019)

Oops I forgot to mention Friday. I've been looking at Heaton Moor for a few weeks and decided to go there. Entering the "pro shop" didn't inspire me. A bit like a workshop with golf stuff in. Two lads in scruffs hiring clubs. Oh no! I asked the pro if I could get out in front of them. Sure, they're late anyway. Quickly got to first tee. Short dogleg. Quick par. Next, a nice par three. Two blokes playing the hole. They immediately let me though on the third. Hmmm, that's unusually nice. So front nine was nice, if a bit tight in parts. Greens were immaculate!!!! Back nine started with a dinky par three and a birdie. Nice smiley face. The rest? Tight? tight? OMG! With my slice on fire it was almost unplayable. Greens immaculate!!! The ball never left the surface. My putting was great. Like putting on carpet. Doglegs everywhere. 15th blind tee shot to a dogleg and a cool green. Narrow at the front but opening up to big at the back.  Lost ball in trees! Greens immaculate!!!!! Stopped scoring card now. Card all to hell. Beer in clubhouse and chips were nice. Everyone very chatty to me. An absolute pleasure to play golf here. Very very tough back nine due to VERY tight fairways, but beautiful greens!!!!!!!! The best I've played on for a while now.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2019)

Woke early this morning so checked brs. Took the first tee at 7am and was back home by 940.

38 points from only 2 fairways hit and those were the last two on 16 and 18. Putting and short game feels good. Driving wasnâ€™t horrendous. Ran out of fairway a few times on the lines I took. Optimistic a real good one is around the corner.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Woke early this morning so checked brs. Took the first tee at 7am and was back home by 940.

38 points from *only 2 fairways hit and those were the last two on 16 and 18. *Putting and short game feels good. Driving wasnâ€™t horrendous. Ran out of fairway a few times on the lines I took. Optimistic a real good one is around the corner.
		
Click to expand...

You didnâ€™t play the 17th thenðŸ¤” or perhaps it was a par 3ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			You didnâ€™t play the 17th thenðŸ¤” or *perhaps it was a par 3*ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Bingo!


----------



## Britishshooting (Jun 3, 2019)

Not me but one of my PPâ€™s had the round of his life yesterday in the medal. Nearest to him was a net 68


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 3, 2019)

Played at a charity day at Whitley Bay today.

Bit blowy, but enjoyed it. Scored 26 points which sounds rubbish, but had to play off 18 rather than my normal 25 handicap, so it's wasn't that bad. Driving was solid, irons better than they have been recently, putting poor.

Nice steak pie and a couple of pints of Black Sheep afterwards


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Played at a charity day at Whitley Bay today.

Bit blowy, but enjoyed it. Scored 26 points which sounds rubbish, but had to play off 18 rather than my normal 25 handicap, so it's wasn't that bad. Driving was solid, irons better than they have been recently, putting poor.

*Nice steak pie and a couple of pints of Black Sheep afterwards* 

Click to expand...


Oooh, that sounds nice!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

Nine holes after work. Gusty and played back nine which is the tougher nine. 16 points with a no score on the par 5 15th which was the result of a poor drive. 3 x 3 putts too so not a bad return and some good stuff


----------



## IainP (Jun 3, 2019)

After missing buffer by a shot and then a dismal NR I was back up a shot. Sunday medal - finally remembered how to score, with a best ever one over par front nine. I had been riding my luck, and on back nine without really playing badly the luck ran the other way with 3 double bogeys in 5. Managed to rally and play last three birdie, bogey, par to finish 2 under handicap. Playing handicap goes back down one just in time for club champs (the nett part).


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2019)

34 points in board comp, so managed to buffer. Must have left my short game in Spain, as it was definitely awol. Highlight was a six on our five 13th. Three off the tee, and then lipped out my putt for an eagle with second ball. A lot of work for a point. Six comps this year, two cuts, three buffers, and one 0.1 by one shot. Seem to be finding a bit of consistency.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2019)

Back up the club tonight weather permitting. The swing change starting to come but the driver not behaving as I want (so lesson booked) but really want to work on pitching again (arms and body detatched again) and then play 9 holes in competition mode so really focusing on a target, one ball only in play and hole everything


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2019)

played a foursomes tie at Torvean last night.

My PP was very up for the game as our oppo were a guy and his son who try all sorts of tricks and tactics which he had been on the receiving end a few times.

 they were getting 6 shots as its half the comb diff.Very strange, we would give them putts and they never conceded any of ours despite a couple of them being tap ins and all closer than any of theirs!! they also kept playing out of turn, which stroke play fair enough, but MP its a fundamental element of the game. i do wonder how often these type of tactics ever pay off all they do is make you look a tit when you lose

only blip was on 3rd they were in the water, and my PP decided to take on the green despite it being a 3 club wind and did the same... 

Won 4/3


----------



## BrianM (Jun 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played a foursomes tie at Torvean last night.

My PP was very up for the game as our oppo were a guy and his son who try all sorts of tricks and tactics which he had been on the receiving end a few times.

they were getting 6 shots as its half the comb diff.Very strange, we would give them putts and they never conceded any of ours despite a couple of them being tap ins and all closer than any of theirs!! they also kept playing out of turn, which stroke play fair enough, but MP its a fundamental element of the game. i do wonder how often these type of tactics ever pay off all they do is make you look a tit when you lose

only blip was on 3rd they were in the water, and my PP decided to take on the green despite it being a 3 club wind and did the same... 

Won 4/3
		
Click to expand...

Can't be far away from the new course been fully open now Patrick.
Nice win as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Can't be far away from the new course been fully open now Patrick.
Nice win as well.
		
Click to expand...

who knows Brian, they are preparing two courses at the moment and don't have the manpower for that.

not sure why they just don't go on the new course now and save the hassle, even if they went on mats for June, save them a massive amount of time and energy


----------



## FAB90 (Jun 4, 2019)

Played today to put in my second card was optional medal so played off the whites still can't break 100 really need to get myself some short game lessons as it's costing me so many shots!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 4, 2019)

Played 9 stableford hole qualifier for the R&A event that means you can get to play Portrush this year FOC. I won't be qualifying though, tough day with wind and rain ...

Iron & approach play wasn't pretty at all meant I scraped 1 points at the 1st, blobbed the par 3 2nd hole as I didn't hit my 8 iron anywhere in the same post code. Drove the ball fairly well which made the approaches even more annoying as was always in decent position except for one dodgy bounce on  our 3rd killed me landed left edge of fairway took a bounce 90Â° left and ran under a Bush that even by taking a penalty drop I had nowhere to go which meant 2 consecutive blobs, and 1point after 3 holes.. 

After that my driving, wedge play and putting kept me going shot level par gross for the remaining 6 holes despite terrible iron play and finished with a respectable 16points in total.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 4, 2019)

Played in a team match yesterday, I hit the ball well but was very wasteful around the greens missing a lot of chances to win holes, lost on the 16th and sadly the team lost too, probably lose our top spot in the league now.


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2019)

Played the ridge while my car was having a tow bar fitted in Maidstone.

First proper course the new bats have seen so wasnâ€™t taking it too seriously but picked up 32 points.
Hit some great tee shots with the 4 iron

My driving is crap but the rest of the game was ok.

First the time ever I used a pro v1, that Iâ€™d found and really liked it.

Only 1 more weekend (due to holiday) to practice before the old farts meet but so far things are looking good


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played the ridge while my car was having a tow bar fitted in Maidstone.

First proper course the new bats have seen so wasnâ€™t taking it too seriously but picked up 32 points.
Hit some great tee shots with the 4 iron

My driving is crap but the rest of the game was ok.

First the time ever I used a pro v1, that Iâ€™d found and really liked it.

Only 1 more weekend (due to holiday) to practice before the old farts meet but so far things are looking good
		
Click to expand...

How's the course atm mate?


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How's the course atm mate?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s looking good. 
Greens were best Iâ€™ve seen them and were a decent pace.
They were scarifying the fairways so they were scruffy but perfectly playable.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 4, 2019)

Played in a Charity Golf Day last Friday at Luffenham Heath.  This was the first time that I had played what is regarded as the best course in the county and it has a number of interesting holes.  Unfortunately, the greens were just incredibly slow.  I was leaving 20 ft putts 8ft short and it was a struggle to get into the mindset of hitting rather than stroking putts.  My team scored 79 points, with none of us playing that great and were surprised that the winning score was just 85.

On Saturday had only my second qualifier of the year and started to refind my form having played poorly throughout May.  1 point on three holes in the middle of the front none ruined any chance of a competitive score, but came home with 35 points having lost three balls during the round.

Yesterday evening played the second round of our seniors knockout receiving 9 shots.  I played well and was five up after six holes.  Halved the next four, before losing 11 & 12, but then parred both 13 and 14 to win the match 5&4.  Driving and putting are good at the moment, just need to sort out the irons and I could get a low score soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2019)

Jacked any plans in as the rain came in. Probably a good idea to have a break from playing or practising most days.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2019)

due to play today, lashing it down all night and still going now bugger that


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2019)

Just got back from Littlestone. Played by Titleist matchplay against @mashleyR7. He was -1 gross at the turn. Needless to say the match didnâ€™t make it down the 18th!

I managed a birdie though so happy enough. Canâ€™t complain when someone hits a pb to beat ya. And beat me he did!
Still love links golf, even if I canâ€™t play it!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 5, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			due to play today, lashing it down all night and still going now bugger that

Click to expand...


Rain?

It hasnt stopped here in Ireland for about a week


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Rain?

It hasnt stopped here in Ireland for about a week  

Click to expand...

yes, it Ok Here until last night


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 5, 2019)

One upside to the rain is the course looks great. Haha


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			One upside to the rain is the course looks great. Haha
		
Click to expand...

Rough has gone mental in the last couple of weeks, esp down the 18th where the smart play was in the rough..... but not anymore


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 5, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rough has gone mental in the last couple of weeks, esp down the 18th where the smart play was in the rough..... but not anymore

Click to expand...


Our greenkeeper has let the rough grow a fair bit longer this year.  Plenty of guys getting caught out thinking they can get full purchase on the ball.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 6, 2019)

Played in a county foursomes regional final yesterday, I was also running the competition and so had to spend 5 hours on the desk before going out to play, not ideal. I pulled my opening drive out of bounds and things didn't really improve, fortunately for me my partner wasn't on her game either and we both hit some poor shots and some of our putting was poor, a 4 putt on one hole after being on the green on regulation being the worst.

A bit of a bad day at the office!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rough has gone mental in the last couple of weeks, esp down the 18th where the smart play was in the rough..... but not anymore

Click to expand...

We have a lot of heavy rough which are real no go areas now which seemed to have sprung up very quickly. Even the semi-rough is now penal and the ball sits down in it. It's definitely catching some of the wilder hitters out


----------



## louise_a (Jun 6, 2019)

Stableford comp today, I wasn't feeling great as I have a sore neck and shoulder, I didn't start great, 3 double bogeys in the first 4 holes although I had a par as well but just 4 points. I was playing in a 3 ball and not in a good place and said I think I will go in, not something I have done but I felt like my attitude would put the other two off. They persuaded me to keep going to the 9th and I did buck up and score 12 points on the next 5 holes. So I continued and scored 17 on the back 9 for 33 points.
Sadly I wasted a lot of shots around the green,  I rarely got up and down in 2 and I had 4 good birdie chances, 2 of which lipped out and a 3rd looked in inly to turn off an inch from the hole.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jun 7, 2019)

Played last night, 3 eagle chances and walked off with 2 pars and a birdie.

Playing a course with ridiculously slow greens and another with quite pacey greens Iâ€™m using as an excuse but still by holes 13 & 14 id expect to be at least lagging within 3 foot and taking the birdie.


----------



## Coffey (Jun 7, 2019)

Played the 9 hole comp last night. Have been playing terrible recently with no set swing, changing every shot and absolutely no confidence but had been scoring alright because my short game was good, normally finishing 1 or 2 shots outside of buffer at worse. Went to the range on Wednesday and found a swing from somewhere but hadnt tried it on the course.

Lost a ball off the first tee with a slight pull left into a bush and then should have got up and down to save a point but missed a short 4 footer which was really the story of the night. Hit the ball well but 3 blobs killed off any chances of buffer. 

Finished on 16 points which I was quite pleased with as I hit the ball well but short game was dreadful, one day it will come together. Highlight being on our 8th Par 4, 450 yards straight into a 20 mph wind, Hit Driver and 3 hybrid into greenside bunker to walk away with a 6 because of two fat chips.

It should be an easy cut as playing off 10 I am getting 6 shots over the 9 holes playing off the green markers!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 7, 2019)

played this morning, hit it pretty well with my irons, driving was a bit hit and miss on the 2nd and 5th on the beach both times, but manged to up and down both times for par.

Hickory is great for your iron tempo thats for sure


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played this morning, hit it pretty well with my irons, driving was a bit hit and miss on the 2nd and 5th on the beach both times, but manged to up and down both times for par.

Hickory is great for your iron tempo thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

How did you get in to hickory I have to say I'm quite tempted


----------



## BrianM (Jun 7, 2019)

Played first thing this morning, 57 for 10 holes, terrible I know, but my ball striking was excellent, just had a few holes where I was offline and I was losing balls and a few 3 putts.
Overall Iâ€™m happy, first hit in over 3 weeks, grip and swing change seems to be giving me more distance as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 7, 2019)

Wolf said:



			How did you get in to hickory I have to say I'm quite tempted
		
Click to expand...

One of the guys in our roll up is the membership sec or the British Hickory collectors Society and about 3 years ago we had a match Nain Vs the BGCS, they used hickory and we all played out normal modern clubs. I played against two Swedish guys who were awesome ball strikers. as someone who only started playing in 2006, id only ever played modern clubs. it whetted my apatite. borrowed a set of Hamish and after a couple of games got a set. me and about 3 or 4 others guys at my club play about once a months and get together with a couple of guys from Dornoch now and again. there are some good games in the BGCS fixture list esp down there. its tough though all the Swedes clean up as they only play Hickory golf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Played first thing this morning, 57 for 10 holes, terrible I know, but my ball striking was excellent, just had a few holes where I was offline and I was losing balls and a few 3 putts.
Overall Iâ€™m happy, first hit in over 3 weeks, grip and swing change seems to be giving me more distance as well.
		
Click to expand...

Stick with the changes and remember that having some time off isn't going to help. Get playing and working on your game and it'll soon click


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2019)

Biblical rain forecast to hit by 9am so I was on the tee at 6.45 to get in as many as possible.
Had a couple of exit strategies for when it began including just doing 9, skipping 11,12 and 13, skipping 13 and 14 or skipping from 12 straight to 18.
The last one proved to be the one as I finished 12 the drops began to fall
Down 18, kit in car and the heavens opened!
Quality timing though I say so myself.
Actually got the driver working a bit as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Biblical rain forecast to hit by 9am so I was on the tee at 6.45 to get in as many as possible.
Had a couple of exit strategies for when it began including just doing 9, skipping 11,12 and 13, skipping 13 and 14 or skipping from 12 straight to 18.
The last one proved to be the one as I finished 12 the drops began to fall
Down 18, kit in car and the heavens opened!
Quality timing though I say so myself.
Actually got the driver working a bit as well.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be the "be prepared" scout in you coming out


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 7, 2019)

Friday summer series Comp today.

Good form continued.  shot +3 .  4 birds and 2 2's.    

Creeping towards 5.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stick with the changes and remember that having some time off isn't going to help. Get playing and working on your game and it'll soon click
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got no choice on the time off, I work away from home.


----------



## DRW (Jun 8, 2019)

Dear Deirie,

Chomped it round Essex on Friday in the rain scored 32 points.

Chomped it round this morning in the rain on captains day scored 35 points.

Didn't have the foggiest were the ball was going or the height it was going to fly.

Please help me, how do I rekindle the swing?!

cheers DRW


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Biblical rain forecast to hit by 9am so I was on the tee at 6.45 to get in as many as possible.
Had a couple of exit strategies for when it began including just doing 9, skipping 11,12 and 13, skipping 13 and 14 or skipping from 12 straight to 18.
The last one proved to be the one as I finished 12 the drops began to fall
Down 18, kit in car and the heavens opened!
Quality timing though I say so myself.
Actually got the driver working a bit as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah got soaked teeing off at 740, lashed it down from about 8am 10, but score was long gone by then, used my hdcp on the first 5 holes , 1 of which i birdied!


----------



## Crow (Jun 8, 2019)

DRW said:



			Dear Deirie,

Chomped it round Essex on Friday in the rain scored 32 points.

Chomped it round this morning in the rain on captains day scored 35 points.

Didn't have the foggiest were the ball was going or the height it was going to fly.

Please help me, how do I rekindle the swing?!

cheers DRW
		
Click to expand...

I'd happily chomp it round for 35 points.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 8, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Friday summer series Comp today.

Good form continued.  shot +3 .  4 birds and 2 2's.   

Creeping towards 5.  

Click to expand...

Cut to 5.8


Came 4th on countback.  4 of us on 39 points.   level par back 9 only good enough for 4th.  lipped out on the last to rub salt into the wound.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Played in the roll up today, and was rubbish. Stableford swindle, 18 pts, 3 lost balls, 7 no scores. Junk.

In my defence, massively hung over, bad back, ankle knack, and played with two guys I cannot stand. The fact that they continue to breathe annoys the heck out of me. It's probably my problem, but what ever.


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Played in the roll up today, and was rubbish. Stableford swindle, 18 pts, 3 lost balls, 7 no scores. Junk.

In my defence, massively hung over, bad back, ankle knack, and played with two guys I cannot stand. The fact that they continue to breathe annoys the heck out of me. It's probably my problem, but what ever.
		
Click to expand...

Try playing left handed, you never know you might get better


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jun 8, 2019)

Actually payed last week but haven't been online since. Had a round at Vistabella on the Costa Blanca (after a reccomendation from another poster on here), 11 pars, 83 gross. Pleased with that as I haven't played much at all since Christmas. 
Highlight of the round was a couple of lads in the group behind commenting on my lads swing, before he hit his first ever 200 yard drive down the 6th as they watched on. No nerves, no pressure, he just kabolloped it straight down the fairway.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 8, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Played in the roll up today, and was rubbish. Stableford swindle, *18 pts, 3 lost balls, 7 no scores.* Junk.

In my defence, massively hung over, bad back, ankle knack, and played with two guys I cannot stand. The fact that they continue to breathe annoys the heck out of me. It's probably my problem, but what ever.
		
Click to expand...

Good job that was 18 points and 7 no scores Chris as opposed to 18 points with 7 blobsðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚. Have a beer with you soon mateðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2019)

Been watching some of the club foursomes. Some brutal conditions with heavy showers and very strong winds. Haven't seen the final results yet but some of the favourites struggling in the conditions


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 8, 2019)

Club Championships round 1.  Made it to what I refer to as the twilight zone; not good enough to win the handicap division (it's a given that I'm never going to win the scratch ), but made buffer so not bad enough to get tomorrow off.  Might have a dog's chance in the over 55's if the ball would stop jumping out of the way of the middle of the club face...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Good job that was 18 points and 7 no scores Chris as opposed to 18 points with 7 blobsðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚. Have a beer with you soon mateðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yep, still owe you at least one, probably a couple.

And no, however bad it was today, left handed golf is the devils work, although my ankle might be happier.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 8, 2019)

Played a club match today at Stoke Rochford.. 

Got absolutely soaked but My partner and I won our match at the last, hit some good shots, some indifferent shots and made some Seve style saves. Have to admit not a a fan at all of the golf course, despite the deluge of water last few days you could not stop the ball on the greens, at one stage had a 20yard pitch  into the par  4 12th hole for my 2nd,  the ball pitched 15 feet or so short of the flag but bounced and ran about 15yards through the green. Took a miracle up and down for a half.. 

Not sure what the green fee is there but I'm glad I wasn't paying it, it's not somewhere I'd recommend, fairways were in terrible condition on 2/3 of the holes, plus so many holes where your aiming at a marker post to have any idea where your going isn't my idea of fun and the greens were in a terrible state, plus just getting to place is a nightmare that included a U turn on the A1 dodging 70mph traffic. 

Plus despite our win the team got stuffed overall.


----------



## Lump (Jun 8, 2019)

Club invitation day. Invited over a young Union/Yorkshire player.
We knocked it round in 5 under gross for 44pts in tough conditions. Got done on count back twice with 2 other teams scoring 44pts.
Enjoyed it though, both played pretty well with little to worry about for 99% of the round. Pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2019)

Club Champs round 1 today. The wind was crazy at times, really difficult conditions to play in. I played pretty well, kind of a 'slow and steady' round, only 3 pars but plenty of bogeys. Finished with a gross 90, net 69 which is only +1. I was delighted with that given the gale force conditions. I was even more delighted when the results came in and I'm joint 1st in the division 2 net prize! One other chap got a 69 but no one bettered it. People really must have struggled in the conditions. I can't believe I'm actually in the running for a proper major comp here, roll on tomorrow!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Club Champs round 1 today. The wind was crazy at times, really difficult conditions to play in. I played pretty well, kind of a 'slow and steady' round, only 3 pars but plenty of bogeys. Finished with a gross 90, net 69 which is only +1. I was delighted with that given the gale force conditions. I was even more delighted when the results came in and I'm joint 1st in the division 2 net prize! One other chap got a 69 but no one bettered it. People really must have struggled in the conditions. I can't believe I'm actually in the running for a proper major comp here, roll on tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Play it cool Trig. Tomorrow is another day and don't go there and set the expectations too high. That said, you did it in hard conditions so are in a bit of form so enjoy it, relax and see how it goes


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sorry, I must have misread somewhere.

Your club championship has a div 2 net? Seriously? 

It is called the club championship for a reason.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Club Championships round 1.  Made it to what I refer to as the twilight zone; not good enough to win the handicap division (it's a given that I'm never going to win the scratch ), but made buffer so not bad enough to get tomorrow off.  Might have a dog's chance in the over 55's if the ball would stop jumping out of the way of the middle of the club face... 

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t believe you are over 55 ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 8, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Canâ€™t believe you are over 55 ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Kilos, definitely.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, I must have misread somewhere.

Your club championship has a div 2 net? Seriously?

It is called the club championship for a reason.
		
Click to expand...

There are several prizes, obviously a gross prize which is the main one all the best players are after, then a division 1 net prize (d1 is hcaps 1-14 in the club champs I think) which most of them don't really care about to be honest, and the D2 net which actually gives people like me a reason to turn up.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 9, 2019)

Yesterday was one of our "big" comps  - the 36 hole strokeplay, played off handicap. (The real biggie - ie the de facto club championship - comes later - 36  off scratch). Fortunately it didn't rain much, but wind was blowing a hoolie. (I have never, ever, ever before contemplated, let alone used, a 6 iron on our short par 3 6th!) Managed a nett 76 in the morning to be equal 15th place - shame about dropping 8 strokes in 3 holes coming down the stretch. Much better in the afternoon with a nett 71, putting me in overall 6th place (for the last of the prizes). Beaten only by proper golfers with low handicaps. 

Best bit though was that CSS was at +3 (73) for the morning round, so my 76 (h/c adjusted 75) should have sneaked into buffer. And for the afternoon, it was +2 (72) so my 71 should be bring a small cut.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 9, 2019)

it was the county championships today, 36 in a day off the very beck tees is too much for me now days, so played as a 4ball in the first time behind them. We decided to play off the new black tee's as well as they were out. Well weather forecast was wrong, it was rain and it was a lovely sunny morning and flat calm, easiest conditions they have had  this comp in in some time.

played pretty well TBH, but after the field having a half hour start we caught up the last 2 ball on the 3rd, they had already lost a hole on the group in front of them. from then on we waited on every shot and the 2 ball by the time we got to 15th had lost 4 holes, so after almost 4 hours and only 15 holes we walked in. i would be surprised if either broke 100
it was interesting to play the blacks, very obvious the new bunkers are for the back tee's. played nice with the irons and even managed 4 birdes one being on the 7th which is 620 yards drive that only just made the fairway (no wind, the prevailing wind is a westerly) sunday best 3 wood and the new 3 hybrid, no chance with any kind of wind


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Club Champs round 1 today. The wind was crazy at times, really difficult conditions to play in. I played pretty well, kind of a 'slow and steady' round, only 3 pars but plenty of bogeys. Finished with a gross 90, net 69 which is only +1. I was delighted with that given the gale force conditions. I was even more delighted when the results came in and I'm joint 1st in the division 2 net prize! One other chap got a 69 but no one bettered it. People really must have struggled in the conditions. I can't believe I'm actually in the running for a proper major comp here, roll on tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

So round 2 today, made a great start including parring the 470 yard 2nd for what I think might be the first time ever at that length - took a 30 foot putt to do it! Slipped up on a couple of holes but generally played really well. Putted the best I ever have which was saving me shots left right and centre. Three holes left I was right in it but the wheels fell off. 16th tee shot on out of bounds, par with the second ball for a 6. 17th tee shot lost, par it with the second ball for a 5. 18th was just comical, hook tee shot, chip out, rubbish 7 iron about 120 yards if that, but left a gap wedge to the green. Pull gap wedge slightly, takes an awkward bounce and finds the concrete path, where it obviously takes another 3 bounces out of sight and down onto the 1st tee about 30 yards behind the green. Chipped back on nicely but two putts makes it a 7. End up finishing 3rd in the division 2 net, four shots behind the winner. Quite gutting actually. Nice to have played well and competed but to finish with an epic bottlejob is not nice.

Won a fiver from the sweep for my score yesterday. Small consolation.

Edit: my gross score today was 92, so two worse than yesterday, +3 net.


----------



## MendieGK (Jun 9, 2019)

76 72 in the club champs this weekend, good enough for 2nd overall gross and a .3 handicap cut

Down to 0.9

Itâ€™s close ðŸ˜


----------



## Coffey (Jun 9, 2019)

Played in a charity day today at my old club. Funny day, drove the first green and managed a 4 putt for bogey. Double on the second. Then 180 yard par 3, nearly holed a 6 iron and tapped in my 2. Another 3 putt double on the 4th followed by another birdie at the par 4 5th.

This continued the whole way round resulting in 5 birdies with 5 blobs for 35 points. Putted amazing at times and horrendously at other times.

We were the first group out this morning and had a longest drive on the 5th. Absolutely smoked it down the middle about 320. Heading back up tonight to see if anyone has beaten it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Club Championships round 1.  Made it to what I refer to as the twilight zone; not good enough to win the handicap division (it's a given that I'm never going to win the scratch ), but made buffer so not bad enough to get tomorrow off.  Might have a dog's chance in the over 55's if the ball would stop jumping out of the way of the middle of the club face... 

Click to expand...

And the twilight zone continued today.  Buffered yesterday, I suspect today will get a 0.1 back as I tried to make something happen and failed miserably.    Still, there's always next year...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 9, 2019)

Scored yesterdays score in 7 holes today. Totally different game.

Stupid flipping game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

Played the usual Sunday roll up. Suffering in the last few days from insomnia and only getting a couple of hours per night, maybe less than that last night. Hit some balls to warm up and it may be the way forward. Hit it well. In the clubhouse for two coffees and then out. Played well and out in 19 points and made back to back birdies on 9 and 10 to be 3 under handicap. Fatigue, especially mentally caught up with me and made a mess of 13 to not score and 16 hit a well struck shot that went OOB and didn't fade back as planned. Good par to close out and 35 points. 36 won so a couple of poor wedge approaches and the two bad holes meant I could have taken the cash but very happy


----------



## 6535 (Jun 9, 2019)

Played an A Team match today against our local nemesis over the years. Our team was a hotch pot of players that had to be called on, lowest 3 highest is 12 in our team. They had 3 county players, a former county player, one of them was the First team Captain of Lincolnshire for a couple of years.
He got to the 1st tee, introduced himself to our lads father and son pair and asked 
â€˜What handicap are youâ€™? To the young lad. 
â€˜9â€™ he said. 
â€˜Iâ€™m off plus 1â€™ 

Father Son shook hands with them on 14th green thumping the former county captain, player and knob 5&4. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crow (Jun 9, 2019)

Played in the Central England Hickory Championship at Luffenham Heath today, scored 26 points which I was reasonably happy with all things considered.

The shaft on my mashie snapped in half on the second hole which took me down to 4 irons and meant I went from mashie niblick to jigger, which in today's clubs would be about pitching wedge to 5 iron..... a big gap and some creativity and lay up planning was required.

Although I putted decently for most of the round the ball just wouldn't go in the hole, I don't think I holed anything over 5 feet.


----------



## IanM (Jun 9, 2019)

Played Trevose with my wife today in perfect weather... black clouds in the distance, but they stayed easy.  Played nicely too....very pleasant


----------



## IainP (Jun 9, 2019)

Have posted a separate self indulgent thread, but to do properly in here.
Club champ weekend.  Proper gross places are out of my skillset, but the nett minor alongside is there to keep interest.
Scored not great in the wind when actually playing mostly okay - 87(77). Was enough to move me up the field 3 or 4 places.
Rolled the dice on day 2 and things came together for a 76(66).
Unfortunately only a handicap cut to show for it. Still really pleased though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 9, 2019)

Net 71 (so level handicap) in the medal today despite starting double, double, par, double. Shot +9 front-nine, +4 back-nine so pulled it back nicely and had a really solid back nine. 0.3 cut, good day!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 9, 2019)

A mixed greensome at ours today, we just didn't really get it going at all, and only managed a poor 33 points, got absolutely soaked over the last 2 holes as well due too of the early groups losing 2 holes on the group in front meaning a very slow back nine.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 10, 2019)

NO one else playing...?

Today was a team open at Moortown, being looking forward to it since I booked it early in the year. despite the weather  I really enjoyed it, it is super course and at almost 6000yds off the reds a long one too. We got caught in a downpour for about 4 holes but despite the forecast the rest of the round was not too bad weather wise.
My game was a bit up and down but I have had a sore shoulder for the last week and that doesn't help, I could do with a few days off but it is so busy at this time of the year.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 11, 2019)

louise_a said:



			NO one else playing...?

Today was a team open at Moortown, being looking forward to it since I booked it early in the year. despite the weather  I really enjoyed it, it is super course and at almost 6000yds off the reds a long one too. We got caught in a downpour for about 4 holes but despite the forecast the rest of the round was not too bad weather wise.
My game was a bit up and down but I have had a sore shoulder for the last week and that doesn't help, I could do with a few days off but it is so busy at this time of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, l think others _are_ playing - just not _quite_ as often as you . At least 4 times in past week? No wonder your shoulder hurts. Hope it eases soon.


----------



## njt1986 (Jun 11, 2019)

Played yesterday in heavy rain at Wyboston Lakes, first 11 holes were going well, playing with a mate whoâ€™s a low handicapper so we were going Stableford, 14 front 9, 5 on the first 2 of the back 9 then ZERO points the remaining 7 holes. 

Normally that would have frustrated/annoyed me but Iâ€™d worked a night shift Sunday into Monday 7pm-7am and only had a 30min power nap, so in the end I was really happy with it. 

I think I was driving the ball as straight as I ever have, I just couldnâ€™t read the speed of the greens because of how wet they were


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2019)

Day off today so off to the club later. Weather looking ok but worried how the course will have fared with all that rain


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played in the Central England Hickory Championship at Luffenham Heath today, scored 26 points which I was reasonably happy with all things considered.

The shaft on my mashie snapped in half on the second hole which took me down to 4 irons and meant I went from mashie niblick to jigger, which in today's clubs would be about pitching wedge to 5 iron..... a big gap and some creativity and lay up planning was required.

Although I putted decently for most of the round the ball just wouldn't go in the hole, I don't think I holed anything over 5 feet.
		
Click to expand...

any Swedes ?


----------



## njt1986 (Jun 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Day off today so off to the club later. Weather looking ok but worried how the course will have fared with all that rain
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, I never saw this earlier on, I tee'd off at 9am again this morning and we got absolutely soaked through again. It was bloody terrible, shame really as i'd not played it before yesterday and it's certainly a lovely course. I did somehow manage to shoot 8 better (gross) and 6 better Stableford than yesterday, despite pools of standing water on most greens and fairways


----------



## Crow (Jun 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			any Swedes ?
		
Click to expand...

No, probably too far from the coast.


----------



## Crow (Jun 11, 2019)

Two more days of hickory golf.
Yesterday at Hunstanton was wind and rain all the way round, I wore full waterproofs and had taken my waterproof bag and trolley and they all got used so period feel went by the wayside.
Playing foursomes against Hunstanton members using modern clubs, we had our hickory adjustments but in the conditions the advantage of modern clubs was too great and lost my match 4 and 3.

Today at Brancaster the wind was even stronger and was whipping sand off the beach to add to the excitement. We were a team of 5 pairs but only three were brave (stupid) enough to venture out and then only to play 6 or 8 holes. I played 8; holes 1 to 3 into the teeth of the wind, 4 across then 16 to 18 with wind behind, Again the format was foursomes against members playing modern clubs, we were level with one to play but their better player sealed the match by chipping in from 30 yards for birdie on the 18th green!

A shame that the weather was so poor as both courses (or what we saw of them) were excellent.

Back home now and trying to dry everything out.

KO match at the club tomorrow evening so I'll have had no time to get back into the groove with steel shafts....


----------



## GG26 (Jun 11, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played in the Central England Hickory Championship at Luffenham Heath today, scored 26 points which I was reasonably happy with all things considered.

The shaft on my mashie snapped in half on the second hole which took me down to 4 irons and meant I went from mashie niblick to jigger, which in today's clubs would be about pitching wedge to 5 iron..... a big gap and some creativity and lay up planning was required.

Although I putted decently for most of the round the ball just wouldn't go in the hole, I don't think I holed anything over 5 feet.
		
Click to expand...

How did you find the greens?  They were very slow a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 11, 2019)

Played Wallasey in the senior England golf.
Started in heavy rain , got heavier in the middle , finished in heavy rain.
Had 27 Pts hardly seen a fairway all day but putted great.
What a golf course it was amazing.


----------



## Crow (Jun 11, 2019)

GG26 said:



			How did you find the greens?  They were very slow a couple of weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

They weren't as fast as last year but ran at a reasonable speed, no complaints.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 11, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played Wallasey in the senior England golf.
Started in heavy rain , got heavier in the middle , finished in heavy rain.
Had 27 Pts hardly seen a fairway all day but putted great.
What a golf course it was amazing.
		
Click to expand...


Played there too, played well but putted awful, got 30 points and missed qualifying by 2, that would be the 3 putts I had on the 15th and 16th then. I of the girls I played with was very steady and holed some good putts, 3 of over 20 feet on 3 of the last 5 holes. won the comp with 38 points. I do believe one of the other forumites Ben who was playing also had a good round with 36


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2019)

Went out today about 3.00. No rain and wanted to play strict competition play. Didn't start well and struggled on front nine. No problem as had the course to myself and hadn't seen a soul all round. Got to the 10th and two choppers were teeing off. a) if they were members they should know to give way asap to games coming round from the 9th, b) why were they off the 10th when the first was empty and c) why didn't they call me through. Lost a ball off the 10th as I had the hump and snailed my way round with the score going south until the 16th when I hit a good drive and walked to 17 and just jumped in front. Was going to have words but car park golfers who don't know where the 19th is


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2019)

On a side note, Callaway were at my club doing a demo day. The drivers were so so for me which corresponds to how they've behaved before. The new irons were nice (especially in graphite which is something I wanted to try in any range) but sadly no wedges on offer. I found the new Apex really nice (pro was erratic on the club face). Sadly we were only using range balls distance questionable but food for thought especially in terms of graphite shafts


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 11, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Played there too, played well but putted awful, got 30 points and missed qualifying by 2, that would be the 3 putts I had on the 15th and 16th then. I of the girls I played with was very steady and holed some good putts, 3 of over 20 feet on 3 of the last 5 holes. won the comp with 38 points. I do believe one of the other forumites Ben who was playing also had a good round with 36
		
Click to expand...

Anything in the 30s is good today well done.
Nearly lost my driver , came out of my hands we had to search for it, I was not to good off the tee today, and with that rough it was a slog.

I am at Ellesmere on Sunday at 1,40pm whatâ€™s the course like at the moment.


----------



## IainP (Jun 11, 2019)

Made it past my first game this year in the singles knockout. Had been a pain to arrange but managed to avoid most of the rain. 2 birdies on front nine and was about 6 over after 14, so pleased to keep the form from Sunday ticking over.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 11, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Anything in the 30s is good today well done.
Nearly lost my driver , came out of my hands we had to search for it, I was not to good off the tee today, and with that rough it was a slog.

I am at Ellesmere on Sunday at 1,40pm whatâ€™s the course like at the moment.
		
Click to expand...


Sadly I did the hard stuff then slipped up on the green

Aah, you are playing in the Houldsworth. Ellesmere has been in good nick recently, The greens are good except for the new 4th which is slow and to be honest we shouldn't be playing on it yet. Not sure how it will be after the downpours of this week though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 11, 2019)

4BBB knockout this evening; took the lead on the 2nd, trailing after the 4th, 2 down after 6, square after 9, took the lead on 10, trailing after 12, square after 13, losing after 14, square after 15, 1 down on the 18th tee, won it with a birdie on the 20th, partner slam dunked a 40 footer for birdie putt in rapidly failing light.  Great game against 2 hard  but fair opponents


----------



## Crow (Jun 12, 2019)

Played in the club singles KO this evening, straight after three days on the trot playing hickory so not really prepared.... 
Weather was raining pretty much solidly from the 6th but as I'd just played in some of the worst weather I could remember playing in on Mon & Tues on the east coast I was at least used to this! 

I was playing a 6 handicap so receiving 7 shots. In the bag were the Mizuno White Fang graphite 1 and 3 woods (some of my wet weather woods), Dunlop Roberto de Vicenzo 3 to 10 + SW and a Bronty BW6 blade putter.

Halved the first but lost the second, then a key hole on the third where I had a shot but a poor chip over a bunker and three putt meant I lost the hole to go two down, pulled one back on the 6th but lost the par 3 ninth and tenth to go three down, won 11 and 12 but lost 14 to be two down, won 15 and 16 to be level for the first time since the second hole.

The rain was now heavy and with the already waterlogged course, pooling had started on the greens. I then missed a straight 5 foot uphill putt on 17 to go back to 1 down. I had another uphill putt on the 18th for the hole, a 15 footer across a very wet green, just picked a line and hit it hard and luckily it went in the middle so on to extra holes. We were both short on the par four first, my opponent chipped to 8 feet but Iâ€™d had an unlucky break and my ball was sat down on bare earth at the bottom of a big divot and sitting in half an inch of water! I did wonder if I could get relief for casual water but neither of us were sure so I just chopped it out and over the green, my first putt on was short, opponent putted to gimme and my 6 footer for half missed left so I lost the match. 
A disappointing way to end but at least I took it further than I was expecting.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 12, 2019)

Played in a charity event at  Whitefield today and after 3 days of being soaked, I stayed dry! That is all.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2019)

Golf week, played in a 2 man Texas Scramble, completely flooded out after 8 holes  !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2019)

Rocked up for supper club but stayed firmly in the clubhouse. 16 idiots went out in it but I couldn't see the point. On the plus side it's doing the course the power of good but if it could just stop about 4.15 today so I can get out in the midweek medal without getting wet that would be good


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 13, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played in the club singles KO this evening, straight after three days on the trot playing hickory so not really prepared.... 
Weather was raining pretty much solidly from the 6th but as I'd just played in some of the worst weather I could remember playing in on Mon & Tues on the east coast I was at least used to this! 

I was playing a 6 handicap so receiving 7 shots. In the bag were the Mizuno White Fang graphite 1 and 3 woods (some of my wet weather woods), Dunlop Roberto de Vicenzo 3 to 10 + SW and a Bronty BW6 blade putter.

Halved the first but lost the second, then a key hole on the third where I had a shot but a poor chip over a bunker and three putt meant I lost the hole to go two down, pulled one back on the 6th but lost the par 3 ninth and tenth to go three down, won 11 and 12 but lost 14 to be two down, won 15 and 16 to be level for the first time since the second hole.

The rain was now heavy and with the already waterlogged course, pooling had started on the greens. I then missed a straight 5 foot uphill putt on 17 to go back to 1 down. I had another uphill putt on the 18th for the hole, a 15 footer across a very wet green, just picked a line and hit it hard and luckily it went in the middle so on to extra holes. We were both short on the par four first, my opponent chipped to 8 feet but Iâ€™d had an unlucky break and my ball was sat down on bare earth at the bottom of a big divot and sitting in half an inch of water! I did wonder if I could get relief for casual water but neither of us were sure so I just chopped it out and over the green, my first putt on was short, opponent putted to gimme and my 6 footer for half missed left so I lost the match. 
A disappointing way to end but at least I took it further than I was expecting.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a cruel way to lose a match especially after playing in the rain surely you could have got relief for casual water if itâ€™s in your local rules.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2019)

After a week off resting my back,  i came 2nd in our seniors open today with a net 67, a few unlucky lip out putts and a couple of bad shots, could've easily been a 62. But i'm delighted, especially with the shirt sleeve sunny weather and possibly a small cut.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2019)

Played a tie tonight against a guy off 6 so giving away a couple of shots. forecast was awful, but wasn't that bad just some light drizzle when we tee'd off.

Played like a dream TBH, didn't miss a fairway and only one green, when my 2nd on the 8th rolled though the back, Putted well and holed a everything. He was very steady and sank a couple of long ones too.

5X3


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2019)

Just played our first round betterball matchplay. My partner is off 18 and we're up against a 12 and a 21. Had the afternoon off work for it, but I was rushing around trying to get bits and bobs so was still a bit rushed getting down there, and after a morning at work as well I really didn't feel up for it at the beginning. Felt a bit sluggish and off, really. Luckily I still managed a nice putt on the 2nd to halve, but we went 1 down on the 3rd. I hit a really poor 2nd and 3rd shot on the 4th, but a good chip and putt meant I got us another half, and just as importantly give me a little bit of confidence back. Parred the 5th nicely for a half, and played the 6th beautifully to get us back to level, to finally perk myself up and feel like I was in the game. We went 1 down at the 8th, but got it straight back on the 9th when my partner played a blinder to par a difficult hole.

I parred the par 5 10th when I was getting a shot, to put us 1 up for the first time, and we went 2 up at the 13th, which although it's SI18 we all made a bit of a mess of it, and double bogey actually won us the hole. The 12capper got a nice birdie at 14th to get them 1 back, but by this time his partner's game had totally gone, so it was effectively two against one for the rest of it. On the 16th we were all getting a shot on the 12capper and we made good use of it as we won the hole with a 5 to go 2up, and then won the tie by winning the 17th as well to win 3&1.

I really enjoyed the match, and it was close all the way down really, I felt sorry for their 21 capper who was really having 'one of those days' by the end, but so happy that we held our nerve when it mattered with fairways hit and putts holed. Roll on the next round!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2019)

Another what if round for me. 39 on the front before playing 5 off the tee on 12 and 15!
Still 27 putts was good, and itâ€™s the first time Iâ€™ve had 3 birdies in a round.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2019)

Fantastic singles KO match tonight against a very good 5 handicap player. Ended up going back down the 1st after a drama-filled back and forth match and I ultimately came out on top to make it through to the 3rd round. Made a 35-40 footer for par on 18 to take us down the 1st, a hole which I get a shot on and took the win with a 5 net 4. Great fun.


----------



## Capella (Jun 15, 2019)

This could get a bit lengthy ... bear with me 

After playing total crap for the last month or so, I teed off in a 9 hole afterwork comp last night (Stabelford). My tee time was 6.40 pm, which is the latest tee time in a comp I ever had (we were the last group out). It was cool, though, because it gave me the chance to get home after work and relax for an hour before I headed to the course and still allowed me to get warmed up properly. 

Our first hole is a par 5 and I always struggle with it, more often than other sinking at least one ball in the pond in front of the green. So I almost expect to blob that hole in every comp. But yesterday to my utter surprise I played a bogey there, which is a nett birdie for me. That helped me immensely to calm my nerves, because usually I play catch-up from that hole onwards, but this time I just played one hole after another and was surprised how much in control I felt. For the first time in a long while I had the feeling of actually playing golf instead of being played by it. I picked a target, hit my shot, was usually pretty happy with the result (or at least not in any serious trouble), moved up to my ball, picked the next target and so forth. Basically I played very solid bogey golf (which for me is pretty brilliant ... I still get two shots on most holes). It lasted to the 8th, where my 5 iron got a bit away from me and ended up in the trees to the right. It wasn't even a bad shot. Actually, it probably would have been better if it had been a bad shot, basically, I just got a bit too much cut on it and ran out of fairway, because the fairway narrows at that point. Still, I could chip it back out and even gain some distance with my third shot, so still no major harm done. But then a couple of mediocre shots left me with a 5 foot putt for nett par and I missed it. Still got a point on the hole, but it did pull me out of the zone. 

So I told myself: just play down the 9th, no heroics, just take your nett par (gross double) and get this thing home. I struggled a bit with my tee shot, which went right on me, but could hit a full 6 iron back onto the fairway without problems. The next shot was okay as well, leaving me a bit over 100 m to the green with a huge cross bunker in front. I am a short hitter. 100 m carry is a big ask for me. I should have just laid up, played safely on with my 5th and 2 putt. But a lot of other things happened at that point (we were informed that there were two more holes to go, one for a longest drive and one for nearest to the pin, not counting towards the overall score ... it totally disctracted me). Basically, I topped my 5 iron. I was lucky, it stayed just out of the cross bunker, in an awful lie, though. I tried to pitch it on with my 54Â° wedge and bladed it into the bunker instead. Then I shanked the next out of the bunker, hit a half decent lob shot onto the green and missed the next 5 footer which still would have given me a point ... I was so disappointed to finish that round with a blob. 

I still made 20 pts on the 9 holes and got a 1 shot handicap cut out of it. And I came in third. But hell, what a round it could have been ...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2019)

Frustrating day. Stroke play comp, I finished nett level par. All good except this should have been my day. I struck the ball well,  drove well, chipping around the green was as good as it has ever been. Unfortunately I had a 7 on a par 3 and a 7 on a par 4. Add into that 3 missed putts from around 18". Oh what could have been ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¡.

Following the missed putts I did what any rational golfer does, I've scoured the internet for a replacement putter, asked Golfbidder for a price for mine. It's a good job the 2nd hand golf shop in Newcastle closes early on a Saturday, it could have been an impetuous and expensive afternoon ðŸ˜‚


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 15, 2019)

Entered our 9 holer last night on 16.4, after a year of torrid golf and starting double double for 2 points was looking at my 11th 0.1 in 12 comps and another shot back. 

Scrambled bogey and par on the next 2 for 4 points, got a lucky bounce on 5th tee shot and didn't look back. Stiffed the approach, rolled in a 6 footer for bird and parred the remaining holes with regulation golf. 

Then parred 17 and 18 on the walk back to the Clubhouse so -1 for last 8.

0.9 cut so 15.5 and even sneaked the win

Can go back to being crap for another year now and stay at 16!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Frustrating day. Stroke play comp, I finished nett level par. All good except this should have been my day. I struck the ball well,  drove well, chipping around the green was as good as it has ever been. Unfortunately I had a 7 on a par 3 and a 7 on a par 4. Add into that 3 missed putts from around 18". Oh what could have been ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¡.

Following the missed putts I did what any rational golfer does, I've scoured the internet for a replacement putter, asked Golfbidder for a price for mine. It's a good job the 2nd hand golf shop in Newcastle closes early on a Saturday, it could have been an impetuous and expensive afternoon ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

How's old Blue going for you mate. 

Ah the classic I putted crap so must need a new flatstick scenario. Its most definitely always the putters fault ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2019)

Last Saturday roll up for two weeks because the racing next week makes it a real no go zone. Scored 32 points but really couldn't get my mind focused and felt very tired physically and mentally so I'll take it. Sunday roll up tomorrow but off a shortened course on 10 and 18 reduced to lay the temporary track that ferries the VIP from the helicopter and small airfield beyond our 5th to the race course


----------



## DRW (Jun 15, 2019)

Played Welshpool for the 1st time friday night twilight round(Â£12 after 2pm, a bargain). Last out on the course and finished at 9pm.

The game wasn't about the score and after a week of rain, went to enjoy the great views and stiff walk as it is on top of the hills. Could see for miles and miles.

18th really is a cracking tee shot and how much do you bite off. Need a bucket of balls on that tee!

Love hilly courses and the wife said she isnt going back to that hilly course either !


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2019)

Had a round at Rickmansworth today. Felt like I played 'ducking kite' to put in rhyming terms that are allowed on here. On reflection though, I bogeyed 8 of the first 10 holes which isn't too bad, then finally got a par on the 11th. Lost the plot after that really. Three putt on the 12th which was annoying, and on the 14th I hit my drive to about 100 yards from the pin, and still made a bloody 6. Fatted the 50Â° to 70 yards, fatted the 56Â° to 40 yards, tried to chip on from there and left it short again. Was absolutely fuming so there was no coming back from that really. Then the rain started to hammer down which wasn't helpful. Went double, blob, par, blob to finish. 31 points suggests I could have been a lot happier had I held it together at the end there, but never mind. 

Might try and get out again tomorrow now, make it a hat trick for this weekend.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			How's old Blue going for you mate. 

Ah the classic I putted crap so must need a new flatstick scenario. Its most definitely always the putters fault ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Without question it's the putter, what else could it be ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚? I'm banning myself from Ebay for the next 24hrs. Hopefully I'll have calmed down by then.

Blue's going nicely thanks ðŸ‘. I was swinging a bit stiff armed initially,  it's something I've done for a while in order to keep control but it has cost me distance. That has worked fine, to an extent, with my previous driver but wasn't working with the Cobra. In effect I wasn't using the shaft, I was wasting it. I had a think after last weekend and decided to bring the wrist in a little more. It's about getting the balance right but it was working really well today. I was getting better distance, good trajectory and when I hit the sweet spot it makes a fabulous noise ðŸ˜. It's pushed me into doing something I should have been doing anyway but have avoided. I'm really pleased with it, it also looks the dogs danglies. How is your new toy going?


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Without question it's the putter, what else could it be ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚? I'm banning myself from Ebay for the next 24hrs. Hopefully I'll have calmed down by then.

Blue's going nicely thanks ðŸ‘. I was swinging a bit stiff armed initially,  it's something I've done for a while in order to keep control but it has cost me distance. That has worked fine, to an extent, with my previous driver but wasn't working with the Cobra. In effect I wasn't using the shaft, I was wasting it. I had a think after last weekend and decided to bring the wrist in a little more. It's about getting the balance right but it was working really well today. I was getting better distance, good trajectory and when I hit the sweet spot it makes a fabulous noise ðŸ˜. It's pushed me into doing something I should have been doing anyway but have avoided. I'm really pleased with it, it also looks the dogs danglies. How is your new toy going?
		
Click to expand...

The weather being complete Tom Lite doesn't helped, I've been camped in looking at  sets of irons and I'm watching a few sets,. I think the Mrs is hoping it clears up soon so I can get the house and play so I don't spend money ðŸ˜‚

Glad big blue is doing the business mate, its a lovely club and had my head not been turned at Woburn it'd probably still be in my bag. As for my new toy it's an absolute beast, having the exact right shaft for my swing with the weight set to have the club open at address makes me feel like if I want to i can really go at it without fear of turning it over and she flies like a beauty. It's just the knob swinging it that sometimes cocks the game up


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2019)

Played a sighting round yesterday at a local course that we are playing in a match tomorrow.  Solid 38 points and some valuable lessons earned for Sunday.

Today was a team comp, best 2 from 4 to count except on the par 3's where 3 count, and 9 & 18 where all 4 count.  We were bemoaning our front 9 of 42, improved with 48 on the back for 90.  We were thinking that we were well out of it.  "And in third place with 91 points..."; how expensive was the3 putt on 17?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 15, 2019)

I had arranged to play the first round of the Titleist matchplay this afternoon, I was drawn at home, but at lunchtime the course was closed, The guy I was playing is going on holiday so I suggested playing at his course instead if it was open. Bad mistake, he plays at Houghwood and it was a course I had never played and sods law it had several blind shots and doglegs, quite a bit of changes in altitude too.
It wasn't pretty, under and over clubbing on holes running up and down  more than once I found myself on completely the wrong side of the fairway. Needless to say I lost, 3 & 1. I dare say if I had played the course before I might have done better. Serves me right, had I known what the course was like I probably wouldn't have suggested moving it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 15, 2019)

Played Bude this afternoon on the way home.  Only charged Â£18 as it was "nearly" after 3pm! 

Course quiet.  Nice and sunny but quite windy.  I like Bude in holiday trips... not sure I'd play it every week though..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

IanM said:



			Played Bude this afternoon on the way home.  Only charged Â£18 as it was "nearly" after 3pm!

Course quiet.  Nice and sunny but quite windy.  I like Bude in holiday trips... not sure I'd play it every week though..
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I love the place and the welcome is always first class but not a course I'd want' to play all time especially in winter. A few "quirky" holes but overall a nice place to spend a few hours

As for me, 31 points in some heavy showers and as 33 won the roll up a little frustrating. Didn't play too well but had a cracking laugh in my fourball which is what golf should be about


----------



## GG26 (Jun 16, 2019)

Medal competition at our club yesterday.  Although I am currently driving it well I have little confidence standing over iron shots as I catch the odd one off of the toe and it heads off at 45 degrees from where I am aiming.  Was ok through the first six holes in net par, then hit the toe shot on my second on a par five after a good drive.  That led to an 8 and similar happened on the back nine with a par 3 tee shot and the following par 4 leading to a 5 and a 9.  Went from the ridiculous to the sublime with a 165 yard five iron out of the rough on the next to 1 foot for a birdie 3.  Carded a 101 for a net 78, with the winning score just a net 69 (2 under).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Medal competition at our club yesterday.  Although I am currently driving it well I have little confidence standing over iron shots as I catch the odd one off of the toe and it heads off at 45 degrees from where I am aiming.  Was ok through the first six holes in net par, then hit the toe shot on my second on a par five after a good drive.  That led to an 8 and similar happened on the back nine with a par 3 tee shot and the following par 4 leading to a 5 and a 9.  Went from the ridiculous to the sublime with a 165 yard five iron out of the rough on the next to 1 foot for a birdie 3.  Carded a 101 for a net 78, with the winning score just a net 69 (2 under).
		
Click to expand...

Not good. Do you know what's causing these toe shots? Is it something you're working on to correct. Given those big numbers to finish only +7 (net) doesn't seem a bad effort considering


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain's Day 4BBB today and we came second with 41 which finishes off a nice 8 days. 2nd in Board comp last Sunday, 3rd in England Golf seniors series at Wallasey on Tuesday and yesterday we came 3rd in the Texas Scramble. Â£93 to the good from home comps so will go nicely towards the two new SM7's I ordered today  
Also played to new handicap today as well


----------



## louise_a (Jun 16, 2019)

Took one of our junior girls out this afternoon after a big local men's competition, It was good to see how much she had improved since the last time I took her out, still hitting to many duffs but was genuinely on one of our longer par 5s in 4 shots, shame she 4 putted though.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2019)

Went out this morning with my Dad and brother, course was absolutely immaculate, greens superb.
Old man won easy, shot nett 65 and didnâ€™t start that great.
Me on the other hand was terrible, had a wee stretch in middle with 4 pars, as for the rest, sliced every drive, really getting to me now as it was my strongest point last year, just costs shots galore if not on fairway, a lot of thinking to do, which is normally my biggest issue!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2019)

Individual & team win away in a county knock out today, sighting round on Friday was essential as I'd not have played it the way I did today if I was seeing it for the first time.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 16, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Took one of our junior girls out this afternoon after a big local men's competition, It was good to see how much she had improved since the last time I took her out, still hitting to many duffs but was genuinely on one of our longer par 5s in 4 shots, shame she 4 putted though.
		
Click to expand...

Played Ellesmere today , first time ever .
Very good course and well done to the greens staff for getting it in great condition after the weather we have had.
Not an easy course .some great holes.
As your other post we were in the wrong position some times off the tee.
Played very long off the whites.
Played very well but couldnâ€™t catch +10 in a bogey +10 jeez .
Bar staff were great and food was lovely .
Really enjoyed it thanks to the club.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good. Do you know what's causing these toe shots? Is it something you're working on to correct. Given those big numbers to finish only +7 (net) doesn't seem a bad effort considering
		
Click to expand...

Had a couple of lessons, driving improved considerably, but not getting the takeaway and tempo right on the irons.  I know what to do, but old habits are hard to shift.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 16, 2019)

Played Thursday night and played really well to reach the quarter finals of the summer knockout.

Played this morning, wish I hadnâ€™t bothered, club and swing just felt lethargic.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2019)

13 holes late this afternoon, to try out the adjustment from last weekâ€™s lesson on the course - much better than before, fingers crossed for Gleneagles next weekend.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played Ellesmere today , first time ever .
Very good course and well done to the greens staff for getting it in great condition after the weather we have had.
Not an easy course .some great holes.
As your other post we were in the wrong position some times off the tee.
Played very long off the whites.
Played very well but couldnâ€™t catch +10 in a bogey +10 jeez .
Bar staff were great and food was lovely .
Really enjoyed it thanks to the club.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you enjoyed it, I saw the +10, don't know what they were playing off but some score.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 16, 2019)

Very good 75 in breezy and showery weather today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Had a couple of lessons, driving improved considerably, but not getting the takeaway and tempo right on the irons.  I know what to do, but old habits are hard to shift.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. On the plus side as I said, you're making OK scores with several "car crash" holes so look at what you can do when it comes together with the irons as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2019)

played the Sat Medal, shocking 82 gross... 0.1


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played Welshpool for the 1st time friday night twilight round(Â£12 after 2pm, a bargain). Last out on the course and finished at 9pm.

The game wasn't about the score and after a week of rain, went to enjoy the great views and stiff walk as it is on top of the hills. Could see for miles and miles.

18th really is a cracking tee shot and how much do you bite off. Need a bucket of balls on that tee!

Love hilly courses and the wife said she isnt going back to that hilly course either !

Click to expand...

no Castles


----------



## DRW (Jun 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			no Castles

Click to expand...

Not this time  , just hills and hills and plains, more hills, more fields and miles of it, oh plenty of blue sheep


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 17, 2019)

Played yesterday, called it a day on the 7th and headed home to spend time with my little lad.

Groundhog day at the moment, making bogey and double from the middle of the fairway. 

Swinging it terrible and a bad back at the moment which is not helping. The two could be related I suspect.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Played yesterday, called it a day on the 7th and headed home to spend time with my little lad.

Groundhog day at the moment, *making bogey and double from the middle of the fairway*.

Swinging it terrible and a bad back at the moment which is not helping. The two could be related I suspect.
		
Click to expand...

I  know the feeling


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I  know the feeling
		
Click to expand...

I would kill for your 82 at the moment.....

Since the start of last season I have had 14 0.1's from 16 comp rounds, 1 0.2 cut and a Stableford adjusted buffer. Pathetic


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I would kill for your 82 at the moment.....

Since the start of last season I have had 14 0.1's from 16 comp rounds, 1 0.2 cut and a Stableford adjusted buffer. Pathetic 

Click to expand...

Look on the bright side they may give you a 10 handicap in Annual review and you can clean up in the comps


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Look on the bright side they may give you a 10 handicap in Annual review and you can clean up in the comps

Click to expand...

I would still get 0.1 back on current form


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 17, 2019)

Since the start of last season I have had 14 0.1's from 16 comp rounds, 1 0.2 cut and a Stableford adjusted buffer. Pathetic [/QUOTE]
Itâ€™s a tough game to play carrying an injury.
And can lead to compensation in the swing thatâ€™s were your bad shots are coming from


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Since the start of last season I have had 14 0.1's from 16 comp rounds, 1 0.2 cut and a Stableford adjusted buffer. Pathetic 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a tough game to play carrying an injury.
And can lead to compensation in the swing thatâ€™s were your bad shots are coming from[/QUOTE]

Problem is I was playing crap before my back started playing up.

I think part of the problem is I can't quite eliminate the miss left from my game and subconciously I have added the miss right to my bag of tricks!

Its not helping playing a tough golf course in cool 3 club wind conditions over the last few weeks.

Seeing the pro tomorrow so may have a better idea if its a technical issue or a physical limitation causing the problems at the moment.

Funnily enough I'm driving the ball long and straight which historically is the weakest part of my game....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 17, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Itâ€™s a tough game to play carrying an injury.
And can lead to compensation in the swing thatâ€™s were your bad shots are coming from
		
Click to expand...

Problem is I was playing crap before my back started playing up.

I think part of the problem is I can't quite eliminate the miss left from my game and subconciously I have added the miss right to my bag of tricks!

Its not helping playing a tough golf course in cool 3 club wind conditions over the last few weeks.

Seeing the pro tomorrow so may have a better idea if its a technical issue or a physical limitation causing the problems at the moment.

Funnily enough I'm driving the ball long and straight which historically is the weakest part of my game....[/QUOTE]
I know how you feel ,injured my ankle 18 months ago and am still fighting with the compensations I made to carry on playing.
In hindsight I should not have played until it was sorted.
I have a pull in my swing from using all arms to take pressure of my ankle.
I am fit now but still not getting on my left side.
I know what to do ,but doing it is another thing.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Played in an impromptu 9 hole roll up today, 15 of us making the most of a rare bit of sunshine. Stroke play today instead of the usual stableford round our back 9. 

Played super, felt so relaxed hit 6/7 Fairways and 9/9 greens. For 9 straight pars and a nice live level par gross to take the winning, which was promptly spent on pots pots of coffee all round. 

Greens were as expected slow due to the growth from the rain and the fairways a little lush so we had preferred lies. The rough though I'm glad I didn't visit there more than once that stuff has seriously thickened up with the weather.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played in an impromptu 9 hole roll up today, 15 of us making the most of a rare bit of sunshine. Stroke play today instead of the usual stableford round our back 9.

Played super, felt so relaxed hit 6/7 Fairways and 9/9 greens. For 9 straight pars and a nice live level par gross to take the winning, which was promptly spent on pots pots of coffee all round.

Greens were as expected slow due to the growth from the rain and the fairways a little lush so we had preferred lies. The rough though I'm glad I didn't visit there more than once that stuff has seriously thickened up with the weather.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be careful if i were you, you might get a bad name and aspersions on your handicap

on the subject of bandits any more news on the guy cleaning up under the wrong handicap?


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I'd be careful if i were you, you might get a bad name and aspersions on your handicap

on the subject of bandits any more news on the guy cleaning up under the wrong handicap?
		
Click to expand...

No chance of that cos soon as I put a stableford card in my hand I'm crap ðŸ¤£

Actually yeah there is I'll post it in the other thread in a bit keep it altogether


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			No chance of that cos soon as I put a stableford card in my hand I'm crap ðŸ¤£

Actually yeah there is I'll post it in the other thread in a bit keep it altogether
		
Click to expand...


thats strange many are the other way round??

i can't even remeber which tread it was now


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			thats strange many are the other way round??

i can't even remeber which tread it was now

Click to expand...

I've always been better at Strokeplay, something about stableford just does my head in, I find I actually get bored with the format. I think it's because when I used to play as a junior it was all Strokeplay and the challenge was beating par and not some random points for a good hole or bad hole.


----------



## Lump (Jun 17, 2019)

So close now, always said I think 2 would be my lowest handicap. Might have to rethink after the last few months. 
Could have very very easily been -6 gross yesterday, Peppered flags all round but just couldnâ€™t get them into the hole. Little gutted the weather turned vile on the last 3 holes. By the time we got to the 18th green it was waterlogged. Gross 75 in the end, thankfully CSS went +2 so 0.2 off. Tidy.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jun 17, 2019)

Another round out in Spain with the lad last week. La Finca this time. Impressed with the course, not so much the price. 130 euros for an adult and a junior with a buggy. Mind you, the lady on the drinks buggy gave him a free bag of sweets.

We were joined by a couple of lads from Scotland - who made the day thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 17, 2019)

We had a lady's open today, I wasn't going to play but 2 visitors were a player down so I filled in. it was best 2 scores from 3 to count on each hole. I mostly played well although did have a couple of blobs, on my own I scored 33 points, our teams total was 50 

We got away with the weather although the course was very wet underfoot.

We have an inter club knockout on friday and 3 ladies from the team we are playing turned up for a courtesy practice round but asked if they could play in the open when found it was on, we happily took their entrance fee and they happily took 1st prize!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2019)

36 hole society day, having played the 3 previous days.  Course was lovely, food very nice but the golf was unfortunately indifferent; 2 okay 9's one poor one and one a pile of .  Time for a rest.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 18, 2019)

Played twice over the weekend; Saturday was the Pro-shop  comp & a good round  turned into what l thought was an indifferent round by sloppy play over 15/16/17 - for a total of 34 points. Sunday had a horrendous start, with just 11 points over the front 9, but managed to turn it round over the back 9  for a total of 32. 

Best bit is that I've  just seen the comp results, and surprisingly my 34pts on Saturday was good enough for the win! And as CSS went up +2 it was good enough for another wee cut of 0.3 - happy days!! (And as the Pro-shop is an alternate day comp, it seems my 32 on Sunday would have been good enough for second place had I chosen to play then instead?)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Played twice over the weekend; Saturday was the Pro-shop  comp & a good round  turned into what l thought was an indifferent round by sloppy play over 15/16/17 - for a total of 34 points. Sunday had a horrendous start, with just 11 points over the front 9, but managed to turn it round over the back 9  for a total of 32.

Best bit is that I've  just seen the comp results, and surprisingly my 34pts on Saturday was good enough for the win! And as CSS went up +2 it was good enough for another wee cut of 0.3 - happy days!! (And as the Pro-shop is an alternate day comp, it seems my 32 on Sunday would have been good enough for second place had I chosen to play then instead?)
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting pal. What do you win?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good shooting pal. What do you win?
		
Click to expand...

l'll get half the entry fees  - was only a relatively small field this time, so  in this case I gather it'll be Â£55 onto my account. But its the cut that means most - if I can go another 0.3 lower, I'll be at my lowest ever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			l'll get half the entry fees  - was only a relatively small field this time, so  in this case I gather it'll be Â£55 onto my account. But its the cut that means most - if I can go another 0.3 lower, I'll be at my lowest ever.
		
Click to expand...

What will you be down to


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What will you be down to
		
Click to expand...

Currently on 18.1 so would be 17.8. (Obviously aiming for lower - hoping l can end the season with h/c starting with a one six ...)


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Played twice over the weekend; Saturday was the Pro-shop  comp & a good round  turned into what l thought was an indifferent round by sloppy play over 15/16/17 - for a total of 34 points. Sunday had a horrendous start, with just 11 points over the front 9, but managed to turn it round over the back 9  for a total of 32. 

Best bit is that I've  just seen the comp results, and surprisingly my 34pts on Saturday was good enough for the win! And as CSS went up +2 it was good enough for another wee cut of 0.3 - happy days!! (And as the Pro-shop is an alternate day comp, it seems my 32 on Sunday would have been good enough for second place had I chosen to play then instead?)
		
Click to expand...

Well done again, got some catching up to do then, had one buffer last time I played and have 2 comps this week.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 18, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Well done again, got some catching up to do then, had one buffer last time I played and have 2 comps this week.
		
Click to expand...

Ta.

I can't but help think that a phrase containing the words "off", "wheels" & "fall" will come into play soon ...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2019)

Just back from 9 hole(back 9 this week) midweek comp and once again I hate stableford ðŸ˜‚

Started really well and hit the ball lovely all way round, however it bloody lashed it down after 2 holes so getting a score became a battle, managed to some how land my tee shot on our 14th just 10 feet right of the flag, however it landed on the sprinkler cover and bounced up over the bank at back of the green and finished on the down slope of the 15th tee, needless to say I scored a 5 for no points. Played par golf in from there to finish on 17points. Winning score when I left was sat at 25 points ðŸ˜³

How the hell do you score 25 points in 9 holes....


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just back from 9 hole(back 9 this week) midweek comp and once again I hate stableford ðŸ˜‚

Started really well and hit the ball lovely all way round, however it bloody lashed it down after 2 holes so getting a score became a battle, managed to some how land my tee shot on our 14th just 10 feet right of the flag, however it landed on the sprinkler cover and bounced up over the bank at back of the green and finished on the down slope of the 15th tee, needless to say I scored a 5 for no points. Played par golf in from there to finish on 17points. Winning score when I left was sat at 25 points ðŸ˜³

How the hell do you score 25 points in 9 holes....
		
Click to expand...

Playing off 18...7 pars and 2 bogeys should do it.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Playing off 18...7 pars and 2 bogeys should do it.

Click to expand...

Another reason why I probably hate the format for me to get anywhete near that score I'd have to be 3 under gross, and round my place that's quite some doing on the back 9. 

Bloody stableford ðŸ˜‚


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Another reason why I probably hate the format for me to get anywhete near that score I'd have to be 3 under gross, and round my place that's quite some doing on the back 9.

Bloody stableford ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That would be the same as if it were a 9 hole medal though? Highly unlikely his 25 included a blob.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			That would be the same as if it were a 9 hole medal though? Highly unlikely his 25 included a blob.
		
Click to expand...

On this case I don't disagree with you


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jun 18, 2019)

Talking back to the 25 off 9 holes, my PB for 9 holes is near that mark! two birdies off 28 did score well,I think i shot 26 front 9, 10 on the back 9. (edit, that 26 included a missed eagle putt!)

Had a knockout match, and wow what a day it turned out to be. I couldn't hit a thing off the tee, but the guy I played just couldn't play it safe and managed to find, I think, 12 bunkers on the round. I was 3 off the tee maybe 5 or 6 times and still won 2&1, wouldn't have been a nice medal thats for sure. bring on the next round! (and a lesson to fix that damn driver).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2019)

TreeSeeker said:



			Talking back to the 25 off 9 holes, my PB for 9 holes is near that mark! two birdies off 28 did score well,I think i shot 26 front 9, 10 on the back 9. (edit, that 26 included a missed eagle putt!)

Had a knockout match, and wow what a day it turned out to be. I couldn't hit a thing off the tee, but the guy I played just couldn't play it safe and managed to find, I think, 12 bunkers on the round. I was 3 off the tee maybe 5 or 6 times and still won 2&1, wouldn't have been a nice medal thats for sure. bring on the next round! (and a lesson to fix that damn driver).
		
Click to expand...

The beauty of mtachplay. A 6 still beats a 7 and it doesn't matter what you score as long as it's level with or one less than the opposition all the time


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2019)

Played last night at Torvean / Kings club, didnâ€™t start well whatsoever then started to hit the ball well in quite windy conditions.
Still having driver trouble, just turns into a weak slice with no distance, I know how itâ€™s happening, just donâ€™t know how to prevent it.
Competition this morning, bit apprehensive to be honest as off the whites, there is a few holes were driver is pretty essential.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just back from 9 hole(back 9 this week) midweek comp and once again I hate stableford ðŸ˜‚

Started really well and hit the ball lovely all way round, however it bloody lashed it down after 2 holes so getting a score became a battle, managed to some how land my tee shot on our 14th just 10 feet right of the flag, however it landed on the sprinkler cover and bounced up over the bank at back of the green and finished on the down slope of the 15th tee, needless to say I scored a 5 for no points. Played par golf in from there to finish on 17points. Winning score when I left was sat at 25 points ðŸ˜³

*How the hell do you score 25 points in 9 holes....*

Click to expand...

I've done that on the back nine at ours (not in a comp though sadly). Was 3 over par gross.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2019)

Foursomes tie last night against a scratch and 5 handicap, so for once we got a shot
i

. We had played these two guys last year and got humped as they played really well together and holed everything. the guy off 5 was off 6 last year and is hard work, barley says a word and wondered off on his own down the fairway when it wasn't him on the tee. the scratch guys is completely different, chatty and affable

started with a half on the first which was into a strong westerly for a change.

on the 2nd we hit the fairway and they were in the waste area between the new bunkers and the 16th green, which used to be just heather so no shot, but now part of a NPZ so they got a free drop out of the heather onto the fairway. We had just made the first cut an had a horrendous lie as the green keepers had hollow tines parts of the course. they made the green in two we had to hack it up, my pp duffed the chip 1 down.

3rd we won with a birdie after my PP stuck it to 5 feet and i slipped in the putt.
4th half when they sank a long putt for par after missing the green.
5th was a win, good drive an on in two where the missed way left, but a good chip put them in with a chance, but missed.

6th we missed left they were on withing 10 feet and holed the putt, AS
7th they where right on the beach, were were middle of the fairway, the scratch guy hit it off the beach into one of the NPZ again which prev was just heather so a shot gone, but in the NPZ got a free drop out again onto the fairway and stuck it on the green in 3. as it was into a 3 club wind my PP layed up to 100 yards my fav lay up distance


 but i duffed it into the front bunker
i

 SQ

We then won the 8th and 9th, the 8th was particularly satisfyingly as the scratch guy had almost driven the green.

10th again the scratch guys showed how well he hit it by carrying the bunkers and leaving them with short iron in, which the 5 handicap pulled miles left... again into a NPZ, which used to be a huge clump of gorse and a lost ball, they got another drop almost back on the fairway. so again got a half from being gone.

11th was a half as we where close them short and the sc guys showed his skill buy holing, but we sank the putt.
i think this next hole was the turning point.

My PP hit a great drive leaving only 140 to the flag for me, they where right in the long stuff and just hacked out. I struck a great shot with a wedge to 12 feet, the scratch guy then hit a superb chip and holed for a 3, so we are now looking at a 12 footer for half which my PP holed.

13 was our shot and played the hole in regulation, while they missed right but the scratch guy hit a 3 wood out of the rough and almost made the green.
14 is now a bit of a funny hole since the changes, playes long, my PP hit a superb 4 iron (210) landed just by the flag and bounded on right to the back, which made the guy of 5 very happy and spoke for the first time "I don't fancy your Putt from there" which i couldn't do anything but agree with as its a treble breaker all downhill though the gully in the middle if the green to the flag that is right at the front
i

 they stuck it in the front bunker so we scrapped a half .
15 i hit a reasonable drive that just leaked right onto the right edge of the fairway, they were right but in the deep rough. they hacked out, just short left. when we got to our ball it had indeed rolled into the right rough, which for the 2nd time was in a terrible lie due to some hollow tineing by the green staff, they had also moved the fairway by about 5 feet so we would have been on it the day before and got a preferred lie, but not now. my PP duffed it a foot, i chipped it to 6 feet which he holed and they also got up and down. still 3 up.

16 my PP hit a reasonable drive they were a good 30 yards further in the middle of the fairway. i hit a nice looking shot which we can only assume was knocked down by the wind as it smashed into the top very top of the reveting on the left hand bunker and dropped in, the 5 handicapper stuck it short right, but safe.
our ball was close to the face with half the reveting still on the ball, but my pp pulled off another great shot and put it to 8 feet, they left it shot about the same distance, but us to go first, which i slotted in.... 3 /2 win

a good win for us as they guys have won the comp a few times.

a fantastic game that was certainly very competitive... and people say they don't like fouresomes


----------



## JamesR (Jun 19, 2019)

I played a handicap knockout match - against a 7 handicap, so I gave him 3 shots

After he put it dead from 200 yds on the first, and I lost the hole with a birdie to his eagle I was feeling a little nervous. But I played well most of the way round.

I was 4 under par after 7 holes, and 4 up. But, the longer we played the more my lack of recent golf showed, as I got tight in my lower back and was beginning to lose my way, I bogeyed holes 8,9,11 & 14. He got back to 3 down on the back nine but I held on for a 3 & 2 victory - and having played the remaining 2 holes in 1 under, I finished my round at 2 under gross.

So happy days


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 19, 2019)

Playing groundhog golf this week. Monday 79 (41,38), Tuesday 79 (41,38), Wednesday 79 (41,38).


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2019)

Out this morning, first 9 was a bit of a struggle due to a 4 ball in front been so slow but once they went in at 10, the pace picked up and got into a flow, not driving the ball well at the moment but hybrids and irons decent, but because my driving is so short Iâ€™m leaving myself a lot of work to do, highlight was the 18th, weak drive but straight, hybrid then a 163yard 6 iron to 3ft to save par ðŸ˜€


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2019)

Out with CVG today...course ok after the biblical rain of the last couple of weeks.
Unfortunately the greenkeepers hadn't been able to cut the fairways so they were fluffy and wet...no roll.
Distinctly average front 9 for me, horrible front 9 for him - nearly had more blobs than points!
He wisely called it a day after 9 and I carried on.
Cue a +1 gross back 9 including an eagle holeout from 140 yards on 10, a lip-out birdie putt on 11, double on 12, kick in birdie on 13, bogey on 14, double on 15, pars on 16 and 17 and a lip-out eagle chip on 18
21 points with 3 X 1 point holes.
Stupid game


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Out this morning, first 9 was a bit of a struggle due to a 4 ball in front been so slow but once they went in at 10, the pace picked up and got into a flow, not driving the ball well at the moment but hybrids and irons decent, but because my driving is so short Iâ€™m leaving myself a lot of work to do, highlight was the 18th, weak drive but straight, hybrid then a 163yard 6 iron to 3ft to save par ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

18th at Fortrose must have been playing long today


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			18th at Fortrose must have been playing long today

Click to expand...

Culcabock today Patrick ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Definitely hitting the ball better with this new grip now, hoping a really good round isnâ€™t far away, just need to sort the driver out!!
Half planning a social membership for Torvean once the new course opens, Â£200 for 12 rounds and a Â£10 thereafter for each round.


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2019)

Well that didn't go to plan! 
Seniors' Open at Northamptonshire County, playing a Harold Bird & Son laminated driver with Slazenger Jack Nicklaus $1M irons and a Greenway putter. Hit the ball well over the first holes, completely lost the ability to swing a club for a while then hit the ball well again coming home for 26 points total. 

I don't think any of today's clubs will make Friday's bag (when I'm playing at Sandiway GC with a few more vintage golf fans) apart from maybe the putter which behaved itself. 


Course was excellent and apart from on/off rain over the first 6 holes the weather was okay too.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Culcabock today Patrick ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Definitely hitting the ball better with this new grip now, hoping a really good round isnâ€™t far away, just need to sort the driver out!!
Half planning a social membership for Torvean once the new course opens, Â£200 for 12 rounds and a Â£10 thereafter for each round.
		
Click to expand...

TBH Brian i've hardly played since i joined, a couple of matches and the odd few holes on 10-15 with my Hickorys.

Def looking forward to the new holes all opening


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2019)

played the wednesday thrash [roll up] at ours today ,didnt reall cover my self in glory but a reasonable pts tally of 35 got me third place out of twentythree playing ,two blobs cost me dearly but thats golf.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 20, 2019)

A lovely evening tonight and perfect for our 4BBB knockout, I was playing against the girl who beat me in the singles and her partner, I was giving 10 shots to my partner and 14 and 16 shots to our opponents. Things did not start well, our opponents gelled really well at the start and despite me parring 3 of the first 6 holes, my partner wasn't playing well and we were 2 down, m partner came good on the 7th to bring it back to 1 down, 3 pars and 2 bogeys from me over the next 5 holes finally got us back level My partner came in again on the 14th to send us up for the first time and a par from me on the 15th took us 2 up my partner then halved 16 and 17 to give us a 2&1 win, which was very pleasing.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hit the ball well, as good as I have it a while ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Still shot 90 ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 20, 2019)

Played with two mates from outside the club - at a nearby council owned course. High Elms. In decent enough condition for a muni, although greens veerrrry soft. (Fair do's, there had been a lot of rain). Millionaires golf in that no-one in front and no-one behind. Completely messed up three holes but otherwise played pretty well and ended up with a nett 76. Highlight was putting for eagle on the par 5 12th. Decent drive followed by a stunning 230yd 5h to 10ft. At my standard, it's not often one is disappointed with getting a birdie


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2019)

Just been down the club and played the back nine. Started par, birdie which was nice, ended up with 22 points (although I did retake a shot without counting it because it was bollocks, so realistically 20 points).

My main focus was to practise pitching and get my 70, 60 etc yard shots in order, and that went really well. From 70 yards on one hole I played a half swing PW that went about 5 feet from the pin. Delighted as I never knew what my 70 yard shot was, and now I do. One thing I noticed I've been doing wrong in the past is not pitching with enough speed. As if something in the back of my mind was saying 'half swing, half speed'. Today I did the half swing but with a proper speed/tempo and the results were excellent. I hit 3 pitches I was really happy with, and another that went too far but I know that I over clubbed it, because the execution was spot on otherwise.

Really happy that I've given myself a little more confidence with those awkward yardages.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 20, 2019)

We played a parr 3 competition today 9 hole stapleford half h/c ranging from 51 yards to 232 yards I finished on 22 points, joint competition with the ladies , I had best score for the men but one of the ladies won with 24 points.

Really enjoyed the competition something different and I hope we play it again.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just been down the club and played the back nine. Started par, birdie which was nice, ended up with 22 points (although I did retake a shot without counting it because it was bollocks, so realistically 20 points).

My main focus was to practise pitching and get my 70, 60 etc yard shots in order, and that went really well. From 70 yards on one hole I played a half swing PW that went about 5 feet from the pin. Delighted as I never knew what my 70 yard shot was, and now I do. One thing I noticed I've been doing wrong in the past is not pitching with enough speed. As if something in the back of my mind was saying 'half swing, half speed'. Today I did the half swing but with a proper speed/tempo and the results were excellent. I hit 3 pitches I was really happy with, and another that went too far but I know that I over clubbed it, because the execution was spot on otherwise.

Really happy that I've given myself a little more confidence with those awkward yardages.
		
Click to expand...


Keep doing it and experimenting with different clubs and swings and you will be flying in no time. 

New skills to develop and hone which breeds confidence when it really matters with a card in hand.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2019)

Wandered through Ascot last night about 7.30 after Ladies Day. The high street was carnage and some very funny sights but the purpose of the trip was actually to get up to the club and get some stuff out of the locker. Saw a few guys up there coming off the 18th and they said the rough and especially the semi has gone mad this week with the rain and humid conditions and that the greenstaff have done remedial work on all the greens so there not at their best. Doesn't bode well for the return to playing on Sunday especially as I haven't hit a ball all week


----------



## Wilson (Jun 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wandered through Ascot last night about 7.30 after Ladies Day. The high street was carnage and some very funny sights but the purpose of the trip was actually to get up to the club and get some stuff out of the locker. Saw a few guys up there coming off the 18th and they said the rough and especially the semi has gone mad this week with the rain and humid conditions and that the greenstaff have done remedial work on all the greens so there not at their best. Doesn't bode well for the return to playing on Sunday especially as I haven't hit a ball all week
		
Click to expand...

So you didnâ€™t play today?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2019)

Wilson said:



			So you didnâ€™t play today? 

Click to expand...

Not strictly true. I did spend half an hour with the visio template hitting 10 footers


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just been down the club and played the back nine. Started par, birdie which was nice, ended up with 22 points (although I did retake a shot without counting it because it was bollocks, so realistically 20 points).

My main focus was to practise pitching and get my 70, 60 etc yard shots in order, and that went really well. From 70 yards on one hole I played a half swing PW that went about 5 feet from the pin. Delighted as I never knew what my 70 yard shot was, and now I do. One thing I noticed I've been doing wrong in the past is not pitching with enough speed. As if something in the back of my mind was saying 'half swing, half speed'. Today I did the half swing but with a proper speed/tempo and the results were excellent. I hit 3 pitches I was really happy with, and another that went too far but I know that I over clubbed it, because the execution was spot on otherwise.

Really happy that I've given myself a little more confidence with those awkward yardages.
		
Click to expand...

I was taught clock swing years ago .
Itâ€™s great for short shots.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 21, 2019)

Played my favourite course today - Menaggio and Cedenabbia Golf Club

http://www.menaggio.org/

Up in the hills overlooking Lake Como, the course is stunning with some fantastic holes, and it means I'm playing with my dad. 

Just the 30 points for me as I struggled at start of back 9 with 6 points in 6 holes, but finished nicely with a birdie. Old man came in with a steady 34.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2019)

Medal yesterday, odd day, it was breezy and the ground was still damp in places but not too bad I played steadily but found a lot of bunkers rallied a bit near the end and was just a couple over my handicap, one more nett than the girl I was playing with, amazingly we came first and second!


----------



## Sats (Jun 21, 2019)

Horrific off the tee today, wish 2nd serve was a golf thing - heavily punished being 3/5 off the tee. Had a good laugh with the boys so not all bad.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 21, 2019)

On my hols and played Tenby yesterday and well worth a knock if you're in the area, let through 3 times as a singleton although HiD was putting on greens , with permission from Pro. Played off the whites and had a 4 over so very happy with that.

Milford Haven today on a Hot Deal of Â£14 and great value , small greens with some good slopes but a tad slow . Fairways a bit hairy but overall in good nick and some very good holes .
Putt on the last lipped out otherwise it would have been a level par round so well chuffed . HiD putted well also ðŸ˜ðŸ˜†


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2019)

A much more regulation 34 points today - 18/16 against Wednesday's 13/21
Apart from a decent 20 footer for a 2 on the 7th it was a fairly uneventful round, made some pars, made some bogeys, nothing went horribly wrong or fantastically well.
May have hit some irons at a fitting afterwards too......


----------



## Wilson (Jun 21, 2019)

I played the PGA Centenary at Gleneagles today, my golf was decidedly average, especially on the back 9 - I did hit a lovely 2i to about 10ft on the last, but missed the putt which summed up my play. I wasn't blown away by the course, or by the experience, I certainly wouldnâ€™t rush back, especially considering the cost.

Queenâ€™s & Kingâ€s tomorrow.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 21, 2019)

Played 9 holes at Cobtree with my FiL, first time I've played there since I was a junior. Course was in decent enough condition had 6 pars, 2 bogies and a birdie at the 9th our last hole to finish +1 for 9 holes without really getting much going. Biggest focus was on just making sure I hit the right shots at right time and must say really enjoyed it.


----------



## Crow (Jun 21, 2019)

Played at Sandiway GC in Cheshire with three other vintage golf players.

A lovely course across rolling countryside, really enjoyed the round and some decent weather for a change.

My poor play of late was much in evidence, starting with two snowmen.....
Played some decent holes but my swing is all over the place and a measly 21 points was the result.

First time out with the new Bag-Boy aluminium trolley, built like a battleship! and first full round with the George Nicoll "Henry Cotton" irons, I don't know how they preformed as the idiot swinging them was so inconsistent.

Really recommend the course though!


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2019)

Lost my first matchplay comp representing my club over an 18 month period on Tuesday 

Unbeaten for 18 months in our A-team and unbeaten all this season in the B-team, got served up in a singles board comp match on Monday then lost my first club match on Tuesday away at Leamington.

Strong back 9 but the damage was done by then, just not got getting out the traps quick enough!

My shoulder doesn't feel as bad now, been covered in Voltarol and popping Ibuprofen like sweets for over a week since doing a gambol on our 16th green which was so poorly executed I think I really damaged some muscles & tissues!

Looking to put all that right today in our Pro's Day which is a lighthearted affair, halfway house house will be full of free drinks and food, lots of challenges on the way round plus a back 9 gamble, which I'm going all out for.

That's all the bad luck/poor rounds out of the way now, I'm set up for today and Forest Pines next week 

That 'Beware the injured golfer' is a load of


----------



## JamesR (Jun 22, 2019)

Foresomes stableford today; playing with a 2 handicap, we shot level par for 39 points.

The greens are absolutely fantastic at the moment, running so smoothly that once the putts on line it ainâ€™t gonna miss!


----------



## Lump (Jun 22, 2019)

-3 gross today... but it means nothing as their wasnâ€™t a comp on. Hoâ€™hum, always another weekend.


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

Lump said:



			-3 gross today... but it means nothing as their wasnâ€™t a comp on. Hoâ€™hum, always another weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Well batted sir!


----------



## IanM (Jun 22, 2019)

Newport this morning.  In perfect conditions..... had a shocker!  

No excuses.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2019)

wasn't going to play today as i've two ties to play tomorrow, due to numpty's trying it on and leaving it till the last minuet in the hope to will concede, but was invited to play Royal Dornoch and its a nice day. played well and got round in a decent time before all the yanks. Greens were the best i think i've ever experienced there before.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 22, 2019)

Mixed interclub knockout last night, another wonderful evening for golf, played at home against The Tytherington Club, it was a foursomes and my partner and I have a very good record having only lost once in 5 years. We werent very good last night and were dormie 3 down when we were called in as the team had already won 4 of the 7 matches. Hope we play better in the next round.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2019)

Scratch match against Pavenham Park today - started like a plum 2 down after 5 - then went and won 9 holes in a row with 5 birdies to shake hands after the 14th to win 6&4


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2019)

Had a medal comp today. Pretty ordinary front nine, got two triples and a double unfortunately but the rest was pars and bogeys. Managed to keep the pars and bogeys going, plus one birdie for a 3 over back nine! Ended up shooting 83, net 62 (6 under). Normally I would have left with hope of a victory but my mate I was playing with shot a bloody net 60 didn't he (76 off 16)! His back nine was 1 under.

Anyway results have come in, I took second place behind him, typical, haha. I'll get a prize for that and I've been cut from 20.7 to 18.8! Finally in the teens! Lovely stuff.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 22, 2019)

Having worked out why I was hitting the irons badly last night hoped for a good round today in a stableford comp.  Irons were still a mixed bag, but signs of improvement and I came home with 32 points so hopefully have just scraped into the buffer zone.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Decided on a reciprical at Caversham Heath with my regular partner. Really slow and lost interest on the back nine and over 5 hours to get round. Didn't hit it great especially off the tee and timing well off. As it was essentially a freebie no biggie but not good going into the reopened course and some big events in the next few weeks. Will try again in the Sunday roll up if only to enjoy the sun


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 22, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Having worked out why I was hitting the irons badly last night hoped for a good round today in a stableford comp.  Irons were still a mixed bag, but signs of improvement and I came home with 32 points so hopefully have just scraped into the buffer zone.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you on the way back Mike. Catch you next week mate.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 22, 2019)

Wilson said:



			I played the PGA Centenary at Gleneagles today, my golf was decidedly average, especially on the back 9 - I did hit a lovely 2i to about 10ft on the last, but missed the putt which summed up my play. I wasn't blown away by the course, or by the experience, I certainly wouldnâ€™t rush back, especially considering the cost.

Queenâ€™s & Kingâ€s tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Well the Queenâ€™s & Kingâ€™s were much better, a shame my golf was only marginally better!


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 23, 2019)

Played (yesterday) in the members roll up at my old club. 

Donâ€™t remember ever driving the ball so well. Hit every single fairway and was hitting it a decent distance. Unfortunately with the amount I am playing the other components of my game failed to materialise. 

Off the tee my handicap was probably close to scratch. Approach play was probably close to my handicap (15ish). Around the green and putting was closer to that of a 36 handicapper!! No touch with wedges (lots of bladed and chunked shots) and putting was a horror show. 

Anyway, nice to be out and the weather was amazing!


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2019)

Just got back from playing the blue and gold courses at Shropshire golf
Club - both great lay outs and the greens were fantastic!
Shot an 84 for 36 points. 
had 7 1 putts with 3 dropping from 30 odd feet which was pleasing.
New bats are great and slowly getting used to the increased distances and having to stand slight farther from the ball. 
Used a snell mtb black x which kept me company for 18 holes and is decent ball


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just got back from playing the blue and gold courses at Shropshire golf
Club - both great lay outs and the greens were fantastic!
Shot an 84 for 36 points.
had 7 1 putts with 3 dropping from 30 odd feet which was pleasing.
New bats are great and slowly getting used to the increased distances and having to stand slight farther from the ball.
Used a snell mtb black x which kept me company for 18 holes and is decent ball
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no....you've ruined it with the first part of that last sentence.
Yes, it's a decent ball but the first bit??
Really


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just got back from playing the blue and gold courses at Shropshire golf
Club - both great lay outs and the greens were fantastic!
Shot an 84 for 36 points.
had 7 1 putts with 3 dropping from 30 odd feet which was pleasing.
New bats are great and slowly getting used to the increased distances and having to stand slight farther from the ball.
Used a snell mtb black x which kept me company for 18 holes and is decent ball
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s your good round gone. One whippersnapper we donâ€™t have to worry about next week. Just for your information I was not too bad today and so ready to peak next week. I hope your worried young one, really really worriedðŸ¤£ðŸ˜œðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2019)

Have our annual swindle match today 

Playing against a 21 and 13 HC - giving 15 and 8 shots - we went round 6 under par as a pair And we lost one down ðŸ˜‚ but overall our swindle won


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Thatâ€™s your good round gone. One whippersnapper we donâ€™t have to worry about next week. Just for your information I was not too bad today and so ready to peak next week. I hope your worried young one, really really worriedðŸ¤£ðŸ˜œðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ll sleep ok this week mate!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 23, 2019)

I went out today, enough said sadly.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bogey.  Just why? What is the point? Started -,-,- and then rallied a bit. Turned at -2, level on 12, -2 dormie, parred the 17th, birdied 18 to finish level. Waste of a birdie, as I had a shot anyway, and effectively had 2 to hole out from 10 inches.

Really don't get bogey. 

Only good thing is I have rediscovered the fine art of driving. 

Sadly, it goes hand in hand with now putting like a wally.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 23, 2019)

I played today and it shows I have not been to the range enough since my lesson. Been 3 weeks now and I have just not put any practice in.

All the bits are there, just need to put them together.

Putting and chipping are good at least.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2019)

I need to retire, retire and spend time practicing. My swing is just off slightly and I need to spend some time working out what it is and correct it. Bad day yesterday, a better day today but still not quite right.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain's Prize to the ladies today, I holed a nice long putt on the first for a par which set me up for a very good front nine of just 2 over par, the only blemish was an ugly double bogey 5 on the short 4th supposedly the easiest hole on the course, I had a touch of luck and holed a couple of putts but a very nice front nine. A tad unlucky on the 10th and 11th but 4 bogies on the first 4 holes of the back nine wasn't too bad, but then on the 14th, supposedly the 2nd easiest hole on the course a duffed tee shot, a second into a bunker then a 2 foot putt missed all led to a triple bogey 6, I parred the next and then finished with another 3 bogies all added up to 10 over par on the back nine. 
Apart from the 14th I played well but unlike the front nine I didn't hole anything.
Anyway 12 over par was ok, just sad that  5 of those 12 were on the 2 easiest par 3s. Incidently I lost the competition by one shot, the winner played those 2 holes in 1 under par.
I am so close to a round in the 70s but never seem able to close it off. 38 out 46 back, everytime I break 40 on the front I always manage to mess up on the back, it is so frustrating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2019)

Played in Sunday roll up. Carried on the crap form from yesterday. Managed 32 points but hit the ball badly with no timing and fighting to find a swing. On the plus side the chipping and pitching was on point. At least the Royal Ascot racing circus has left town and I can get back to it properly and work on my game and play a few holes each night


----------



## Oldham92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Got out on the course for the first time in a few months after a whiplash injury.

Got 9 holes in. 

Decided to get something to celebrate being able to get back out there so got some Chrome Soft to try. 1st time I've ever had a premium ball and fell in love with them. So much straighter and better from 100 yards in. Going to be ordering the clubhouse golf 2 dozen for Â£55 offer.

And managed 20 points in first 9 holes back. One of those days where golf is a great game. I'll probably have one of the opposite next time!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 23, 2019)

Good round this evening in the monthly medal.

Started well with 5 pars then on the green in reg on 6. Big two tier green. Downhill left it 4 feet short, touched the edge with the next, missed the 3 footer back and tap in for a double. 
Got my head together and a single bogey got myself 3 over front 9. 
8 pars and a bogey back 9 for +4 so happy with that but still disappointed with the calamity on 6.

First day with the Nike mod 90 putter. Really liked it.  Rolled most putts to tap in range. Didn't really give myself many good birdie chances. Wind was up so it wasnt easy out there. 

Good day on the course


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

Had two ties yesterday, one a singles the other Greensomes.

both on the last day of the allotted time due to the reluctance of both sets of oppo to play them any sooner.

Singles first, giving away 5 shots, but a beautiful day weather wise with bright sunshine, warm temperature, but a strong easterly wind maybe two clubs . started well and won the first 3 holes. My oppo birdied all 4 of the par 3s on the course, never seen that before, no mean feat considering the wind switched to a northerly and the 14th was into the wind which had picked up by then and he used a driver as the flag was back 225 yards and almost holed it off the tee. won 3 and two. got round it pretty good time under 3 hours and got through two groups on the way.

sat in the clubhouse for over 2 hours, watched our next two opponents rock up around the same time and head to the practice ground.

Greensomes so 3/8ths (i thinks thats what it was anyway) so were getting two shots. Two young guys both big hitters. Wind had picked up quit a bit now and was 3 clubs plus so the back 9 was going to be tough. My Partner and i played pretty steady and were 4 up at the turn which included an eagle at the 620 yard 7th and birdies at the 3rd and 5th one of there shot holes.

Then it started to piss it down from nowhere, and the wheels came off for us,all started by my PP reluctance to use my drive in the middle of the fairway 230 out to try and get on in two, so layed  up from his drive in the rough which he proceeded to knob in the bunker. we then lost 5 holes on the bounce, so are standing on the 16th tee 1 down, and neither of us able to get home in two due to the now very strong easterly wind. it got worse as i then blocked my tee shot  and lost it and he knobbed his on the mound short of the path 
the mound is all heather and cut down gorse so not a very good lie for a 300 yard shot. had a hack with my 2 hybrid and managed to get it a fair way down. Our opp where both middle of the fairway, they them did something strange opted to take the low guys drive and the 9 handicap took the 2nd with some 180 to the flag into a 4 club wind, which he knobbed just short of the bunkers. My PP hit a great shot to 10 feet past the flag, they then left it about the same, but had an up hill putt, which they missed, i holed ours all Square.
Both hit good drives on 17th took my partners drive, which i stuck to 4 feet, they were right of the green with a 20 ft putt which the lagged close, luckily slow Dave sank it to get us one up down the last. we both pulled our drives left, they were lost and middle of the fairway. I hit 3 wood as well as i could and left some 120 to the flag, they managed about 20 yards further. Dave then knocked it on thought right edge which left a tricky 30 fter, they then knocked it to 10 feet. i left our put 3 ft short they missed and Dave holed for a win!!

A tough game that we made hard work of. Shook hands and all made our separate ways as it was by now really lasting it down and it was 7PM, so had taken us 4 hours to play a greensomes.

Most of my stuff is still wet now, despite it sitting on the Aga since last night


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Captains weekend at Knole Park. 
35 points yesterday and 36 today not good enough for any prizes. 

Member off single figures shot 41 and 40. 

Course was stunning
		
Click to expand...

I love Knole Park absolutely beautiful place to play golf, plus the Deer roami g freely around, the views of the National Trust House and site as well. Even a bad day's golf there is a good day out.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

So today, played 1st round of a knockout match 4BBB. This could be a long post ðŸ˜‚

Didn't start well as I was literally pulling into the car park with seconds to spare thanks an armada of tractors blocking the lanes on way to club. Get ready rush to tee and find out its not 4BBB its actually Foursomes ðŸ˜’ and we're giving away 8 shots and my partner doesn't like the even holes as harder driving holes and more par 3s.. He tees off and promptly sticks me in the trees on the right of the 1st, so my first shot of the day is a chip out sideways, he puts our 3rd back into the trees greenside, so my second shot of the day is another chip out sideways and we lose the hole to a bogey..

Par 3 2nd won the hole after putting my tee shot to 15 feet and partner rolled it dead, par good enough. 

So all square on the 3rd tee where a run of 3 straight shot holes ensues.  We won the 3rd as opponents went OOB twice so I didn't even get to play an approach shot. On the 4th hit my first drive of the day and only my 2nd full swing of the round up left side of fairway just short of bunker left my partner 140 to the green, the other pair were short in 2. So PP goes and chunks it into the face of the bunker 10yards in front of him ðŸ˜‚ I play out sideways we lose that back to AS.

We par the next but lose it to a 4 nett 3, 1dn.

Par 5 6th I hit a good drive dead centre so did the other guy, the other pair then hit an iron up short of fairway bunker so in good position, my partner instead of playing the same goes for glory against my better judgement, proceeds to yank his shot 30yards left into trees another chip out side ways for me and we lose so 2dn.

7th hole another shot hole, they hit dead centre, my partner hits it OOB, so now I'm 3 off the tee put it in fairway, partner then shanks the next shot OOB 3dn. 

8th hole, par 3 198yards, I put a 5 iron on green dead centre we win the hole with par. 

9th hole partner hits good drive, I hit SW to 20 feet (my first approach shot of the round that's not a par 3 or a chip sideways ðŸ˜‚) win the hole 1 dn at the turn.

We lost the 10th to a birdie so back to 2 down on the 11th, both my partner and our opposition somehow shank their tee shots onto the 12th, but we get up and down to win the hole back to 1 dn. 

We lost both 12 and 13 to nett birdies,. The par 3 14th we half  in birdie  to be on the 15th tee another shot hole 3dn. We managed to win that somehow with a par then go into the last shot hole. Hit my drive up the middle, so do the opposition, they chunked one so now we're in good position to get a bit of advantage back on their last shot hole, my PP draws back his 9iron then proceeds to shank it into the trees ðŸ˜’ advantage gone. I chip out sideways again somehow onto edge of green were putting for 4 but so are they with a shot, we lose 3&2.

Played our own balls the last 2 holes I managed to birdie both 17 & 18, as we walked off the green my partner turns to me and says why didn't you play like that for the rest of the round ðŸ˜‚ a swift answer of well it's hard to with a branch permanently wedged in your arse.

I think I may avoid foursomes in future...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So today, played 1st round of a knockout match 4BBB. This could be a long post ðŸ˜‚

Didn't start well as I was literally pulling into the car park with seconds to spare thanks an armada of tractors blocking the lanes on way to club. Get ready rush to tee and find out its not 4BBB its actually Foursomes ðŸ˜’ and we're giving away 8 shots and my partner doesn't like the even holes as harder driving holes and more par 3s.. He tees off and promptly sticks me in the trees on the right of the 1st, so my first shot of the day is a chip out sideways, he puts our 3rd back into the trees greenside, so my second shot of the day is another chip out sideways and we lose the hole to a bogey..

Par 3 2nd won the hole after putting my tee shot to 15 feet and partner rolled it dead, par good enough.

So all square on the 3rd tee where a run of 3 straight shot holes ensues.  We won the 3rd as opponents went OOB twice so I didn't even get to play an approach shot. On the 4th hit my first drive of the day and only my 2nd full swing of the round up left side of fairway just short of bunker left my partner 140 to the green, the other pair were short in 2. So PP goes and chunks it into the face of the bunker 10yards in front of him ðŸ˜‚ I play out sideways we lose that back to AS.

We par the next but lose it to a 4 nett 3, 1dn.

Par 5 6th I hit a good drive dead centre so did the other guy, the other pair then hit an iron up short of fairway bunker so in good position, my partner instead of playing the same goes for glory against my better judgement, proceeds to yank his shot 30yards left into trees another chip out side ways for me and we lose so 2dn.

7th hole another shot hole, they hit dead centre, my partner hits it OOB, so now I'm 3 off the tee put it in fairway, partner then shanks the next shot OOB 3dn.

8th hole, par 3 198yards, I put a 5 iron on green dead centre we win the hole with par.

9th hole partner hits good drive, I hit SW to 20 feet (my first approach shot of the round that's not a par 3 or a chip sideways ðŸ˜‚) win the hole 1 dn at the turn.

We lost the 10th to a birdie so back to 2 down on the 11th, both my partner and our opposition somehow shank their tee shots onto the 12th, but we get up and down to win the hole back to 1 dn.

We lost both 12 and 13 to nett birdies,. The par 3 14th we half  in birdie  to be on the 15th tee another shot hole 3dn. We managed to win that somehow with a par then go into the last shot hole. Hit my drive up the middle, so do the opposition, they chunked one so now we're in good position to get a bit of advantage back on their last shot hole, my PP draws back his 9iron then proceeds to shank it into the trees ðŸ˜’ advantage gone. I chip out sideways again somehow onto edge of green were putting for 4 but so are they with a shot, we lose 3&2.

Played our own balls the last 2 holes I managed to birdie both 17 & 18, as we walked off the green my partner turns to me and says why didn't you play like that for the rest of the round ðŸ˜‚ a swift answer of well it's hard to with a branch permanently wedged in your arse.

I think I may avoid foursomes in future...
		
Click to expand...

Where did you find this clown of a partner?  What handicap was he, you never said?

That was a pretty good summary of why so many people don't like foursomes I think.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Where did you find this clown of a partner?  What handicap was he, you never said?

That was a pretty good summary of why so many people don't like foursomes I think. 

Click to expand...

We were drawn together ðŸ˜‚ he's a 12 handicap. 

I think that summary is why foursomes should be banned ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			We were drawn together ðŸ˜‚ he's a 12 handicap.

I think that summary is why foursomes should be banned ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Wow, he's had a shocking day then. Assume he was kidding when he asked why you didn't play that well...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Wow, he's had a shocking day then. Assume he was kidding when he asked why you didn't play that well... 

Click to expand...

He bloody better have been, I actually hit the ball pretty well, I hit 3/3 par 3s, hot every fairway I had a tee shot on that was a par 4 or 5 and when I eventually got a shot that wasn't in trees I put it on the green. I've actually got to play against him in a sngles knock out and you know when we play he will have a blinder ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			We were drawn together ðŸ˜‚ he's a 12 handicap.

I think that summary is why foursomes should be banned ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That is a fairly accurate representation of why I avoid foursomes like the plague and even more so if its drawn as you say and you can end up with anyone in the field. If I were ever to be dragged kicking and screaming into play the format I'd want to pick my own partner


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That is a fairly accurate representation of why I avoid foursomes like the plague and even more so if its drawn as you say and you can end up with anyone in the field. If I were ever to be dragged kicking and screaming into play the format I'd want to pick my own partner
		
Click to expand...

It was horrendous today, I actually hit the ball probably the best I have in a few weeks, was happy with my less than half the game ðŸ˜‚

I will avoid that comp next year for certain, there's a foursomes stableford in 2 weeks, I've just found a reason to be busy that day to.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So today, played 1st round of a knockout match 4BBB. This could be a long post ðŸ˜‚

Didn't start well as I was literally pulling into the car park with seconds to spare thanks an armada of tractors blocking the lanes on way to club. Get ready rush to tee and find out its not 4BBB its actually Foursomes ðŸ˜’ and we're giving away 8 shots and my partner doesn't like the even holes as harder driving holes and more par 3s.. He tees off and promptly sticks me in the trees on the right of the 1st, so my first shot of the day is a chip out sideways, he puts our 3rd back into the trees greenside, so my second shot of the day is another chip out sideways and we lose the hole to a bogey..

Par 3 2nd won the hole after putting my tee shot to 15 feet and partner rolled it dead, par good enough.

So all square on the 3rd tee where a run of 3 straight shot holes ensues.  We won the 3rd as opponents went OOB twice so I didn't even get to play an approach shot. On the 4th hit my first drive of the day and only my 2nd full swing of the round up left side of fairway just short of bunker left my partner 140 to the green, the other pair were short in 2. So PP goes and chunks it into the face of the bunker 10yards in front of him ðŸ˜‚ I play out sideways we lose that back to AS.

We par the next but lose it to a 4 nett 3, 1dn.

Par 5 6th I hit a good drive dead centre so did the other guy, the other pair then hit an iron up short of fairway bunker so in good position, my partner instead of playing the same goes for glory against my better judgement, proceeds to yank his shot 30yards left into trees another chip out side ways for me and we lose so 2dn.

7th hole another shot hole, they hit dead centre, my partner hits it OOB, so now I'm 3 off the tee put it in fairway, partner then shanks the next shot OOB 3dn.

8th hole, par 3 198yards, I put a 5 iron on green dead centre we win the hole with par.

9th hole partner hits good drive, I hit SW to 20 feet (my first approach shot of the round that's not a par 3 or a chip sideways ðŸ˜‚) win the hole 1 dn at the turn.

We lost the 10th to a birdie so back to 2 down on the 11th, both my partner and our opposition somehow shank their tee shots onto the 12th, but we get up and down to win the hole back to 1 dn.

We lost both 12 and 13 to nett birdies,. The par 3 14th we half  in birdie  to be on the 15th tee another shot hole 3dn. We managed to win that somehow with a par then go into the last shot hole. Hit my drive up the middle, so do the opposition, they chunked one so now we're in good position to get a bit of advantage back on their last shot hole, my PP draws back his 9iron then proceeds to shank it into the trees ðŸ˜’ advantage gone. I chip out sideways again somehow onto edge of green were putting for 4 but so are they with a shot, we lose 3&2.

Played our own balls the last 2 holes I managed to birdie both 17 & 18, as we walked off the green my partner turns to me and says why didn't you play like that for the rest of the round ðŸ˜‚ a swift answer of well it's hard to with a branch permanently wedged in your arse.

I think I may avoid foursomes in future...
		
Click to expand...

i quite enjoy Foursomes, but i have a reasonable partner and we are both Cat1 so i suppose that helps.

the first time i ever played it was with a mate t who was off 3 or 4 at the time and i was 7 i think, i played really well and he hacked it all over the place from the middle of the fairway usually... mind you it was only the one game as we were knocked out and he moved back to Edinburgh the next year

can be a tough format with higher handicappers i'd imagine


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 24, 2019)

Played Friday in Seniors Comp off whites and was absolutely terrible just about scraping together a measly 25 points.

Played today in a friendly - again off the whites as we always do anyway. Hit it like a Tour Pro and scored 42 points.

Why does golf (more than any other sport I've played) mess with your head so much. Same course, same conditions and same tees with results as similar as chalk and cheese. Only difference was a small piece of cardboard with squares on it sticking out of my back pocket. BAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 24, 2019)

Final day of the Pembroke holiday and played St Davids, 9 hole course with two sets of tees and it really is a hidden gem , no actually not, disregard that it's a goat track i want it all to myself  .
It's blooming marvellous, lovely springy turf , great  greens , swaley and fast . The two tees on the whole make for very different holes for example a par 3 goes from 210 yards on F9 to 123 on B 9.
Will be back


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2019)

Singles match play knockout tonight.  3 over through 6 saw me 3 down, 2 under through the next 10 saw a 4 & 2 win.  Need to work out exactly what I was doing during those last 10 and do it more often.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 24, 2019)

I played at the weekend for a few holes , the rest I was garbage. 

I ended up with 0.3 back ðŸ˜¡

Nearly off 12 now, this quest to single figures is going well ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2019)

Nine holes after work. Really hard going and the heat was oppressive and I was taking on plenty of water. Still not hitting it how I want to but short game in all areas on point and putted well. Need to find a swing for the weekend though.


----------



## sam85 (Jun 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nine holes after work. Really hard going and the heat was oppressive and I was taking on plenty of water. Still not hitting it how I want to but short game in all areas on point and putted well. Need to find a swing for the weekend though.
		
Click to expand...

Do you play every single day?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Do you play every single day?
		
Click to expand...

In the summer I tend to be at the club every day either playing or practicing. We pay a hefty amount in subs (but still competitve with our like for like neighbouring courses) so I feel its important to use the club as much as I can to get my money's worth. I am actually playing more and more and aside from chipping and putting not really practicing as I felt I was a single figure player on the practice ground and struggling on the course so I am trying to learn to play with what  have more on any given day and find ways to make a score when not firing on all cylinders


----------



## sam85 (Jun 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In the summer I tend to be at the club every day either playing or practicing. We pay a hefty amount in subs (but still competitve with our like for like neighbouring courses) so I feel its important to use the club as much as I can to get my money's worth. I am actually playing more and more and aside from chipping and putting not really practicing as I felt I was a single figure player on the practice ground and struggling on the course so I am trying to learn to play with what  have more on any given day and find ways to make a score when not firing on all cylinders
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, I think I'd soon get bored of golf if I tried to play every single day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Fair play, I think I'd soon get bored of golf if I tried to play every single day.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I have to have a break and simply work on short game an putting a little too. If I actually played on the course each day I'd get bored. I like to mix it between practice and playing and to be honest it's not a bad place to while a few hours away after a working day


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2019)

Had a lesson courtesy of GM yesterday at The London Club.

Decided to seek some help with the driver.

Put the ideas straight into practice yesterday and hit 13 fairways ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Was also given a little tweak for the irons as my warm up pre lesson was a mixture of shanks, fats and thins with a 9 iron. ðŸ˜­

Only managed 32 points but that was mainly due to connecting with a few irons rather better than I'm used to and flying over a couple of greens into the cabbage. Did birdie two of the Par 5s though having hit one green in two and the other just short. 

Will give it a few rounds and then may well visits the coach again (fortunately he is based 20 mins from me)!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Had a lesson courtesy of GM yesterday at The London Club.

Decided to seek some help with the driver.

Put the ideas straight into practice yesterday and hit 13 fairways ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Was also given a little tweak for the irons as my warm up pre lesson was a mixture of shanks, fats and thins with a 9 iron. ðŸ˜­

Only managed 32 points but that was mainly due to connecting with a few irons rather better than I'm used to and flying over a couple of greens into the cabbage. Did birdie two of the Par 5s though having hit one green in two and the other just short.

Will give it a few rounds and then may well visits the coach again (fortunately he is based 20 mins from me)!
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear that, how is the London Club looking these days. 

Who was the coach you had.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Good to hear that, how is the London Club looking these days.

Who was the coach you had.
		
Click to expand...

Didnt get to play the course unfortunately. Looks pricey ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

The pro was Andrew Jones. Obviously first impressions are important. And my first swing after he made the change flew down the middle. So I must be fixed now ðŸ˜


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Had a lesson courtesy of GM yesterday at The London Club.

Decided to seek some help with the driver.

Put the ideas straight into practice yesterday and hit 13 fairways ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Was also given a little tweak for the irons as my warm up pre lesson was a mixture of shanks, fats and thins with a 9 iron. ðŸ˜­

Only managed 32 points but that was mainly due to connecting with a few irons rather better than I'm used to and flying over a couple of greens into the cabbage. Did birdie two of the Par 5s though having hit one green in two and the other just short.

Will give it a few rounds and then may well visits the coach again (fortunately he is based 20 mins from me)!
		
Click to expand...

Sound good stuff DaveðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Didnt get to play the course unfortunately. Looks pricey ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

The pro was Andrew Jones. Obviously first impressions are important. And my first swing after he made the change flew down the middle. So I must be fixed now ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I've always been lucky enough that when I've played there it's not cost a penny ðŸ¤£

You are clearly fixed indeed my friend now of thee shall go to tear up thy fairways ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Didnt get to play the course unfortunately. Looks pricey ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

The pro was Andrew Jones. Obviously first impressions are important. And my first swing after he made the change flew down the middle. So I must be fixed now ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s Â£115 now ðŸ˜³

Iâ€™ve got a corporate day there on the 9th which should be fun


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Sound good stuff DaveðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, 

Iâ€™ll be of single figures in no time.....

Think Iâ€™ve said that before ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah,

Iâ€™ll be of single figures in no time.....

Think Iâ€™ve said that before ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

About time another bandit gave Jobr a run for his moneyðŸ˜œ


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 25, 2019)

Pairs KO 2nd round tomorrow. Playing two right bandits (nice guys though - we know them well) who did us last year in same comp 3&2

Iâ€™m giving them 8 & 6 shots and itâ€™s going to be tough. Hope I can play like I did on Monday and who knows.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 25, 2019)

Played 10 tonight and a boy asked to join me, he plays of 16.
Was just trying to find something before a competition in the morning, canâ€™t stop slicing my driver, but irons and putting excellent.
Overall 6/10.
Never got worse than double bogey which is good for me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Played 10 tonight and a boy asked to join me, he plays of 16.
Was just trying to find something before a competition in the morning, canâ€™t stop slicing my driver, but irons and putting excellent.
Overall 6/10.
Never got worse than double bogey which is good for me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Aim further left


----------



## louise_a (Jun 25, 2019)

I wasn't going to play today but after buying 2 new woods I had to go out and test them on the course, yesterday I really missed up on a couple of par 3s and both were hit nicely with each of the new clubs, if nothing else it has boosted my confidence on those holes.

How odd I typed that yesterday.

Today I took one of our new members out, her hubby is the main pro at the Trafford Golf Centre, she hit the ball so well, she went round in 109 but a lot of those shots were lost around the greens, it was raining all round and the greens were very wet.
She is going to be a very good player in a short time.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 26, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Pairs KO 2nd round tomorrow. Playing two right bandits (nice guys though - we know them well) who did us last year in same comp 3&2

Iâ€™m giving them 8 & 6 shots and itâ€™s going to be tough. Hope I can play like I did on Monday and who knows.
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes! We were victorious 4&2


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2019)

Probably the worst i have played in years... bogeyed 9 holes mostly from the middle of the fairway and Adolfed every bunker i was in


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2019)

A proper game of two halves today.
Virtually faultless front 9 of 2 over for 20 points.
Back 9 ....no so.
First 6 holes of the back ) went Blob, Par,Blob, Par,Blob, Par......2 doubles and a triple from nowhere.
I dont think I played those holes badly,just nothing went right....strange!
Finished with 32, enough to beat CVG but should have been approaching 40...


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A proper game of two halves today.
Virtually faultless front 9 of 2 over for 20 points.
Back 9 ....no so.
First 6 holes of the back ) went Blob, Par,Blob, Par,Blob, Par......2 doubles and a triple from nowhere.
I dont think I played those holes badly,just nothing went right....strange!
Finished with 32, enough to beat CVG but should have been approaching 40...
		
Click to expand...

keep up the back 9 form for this weekend please


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			keep up the back 9 form for this weekend please
		
Click to expand...

Just getting rid of all the rubbish now...fear not


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 26, 2019)

well i was on the course today but i couldnt call it playing golf as i was absolutely bloody awful .
after winning and then having a thrd place in my last two comps today the golf gods took their revenge BIG TIME. 
 my driver ,normally an allie deserted me and was today enemy number one ,enemy two was my short game ,but that is not an unusual happening for me ,enemy three was my general iron play ,usually a strong point as im a fair ball striker. and then we come to enemy four which was the flat stick ,or rather a wickedly designed lump of useless metal on a stick. i couldnt buy a putt. 
 all in all a grand total of 21 paltry points showed in the final score box on the card .
im hoping that i have got rid of all my bad shots today so come the old farts weekender i will be playing my totally sublime version of golf.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2019)

Windy day out there and some very tricky pins.

Missed a 2 footer on the last for 6 over.  Probably threw away a small cut.  Doh


----------



## ademac (Jun 26, 2019)

I played today and now considering selling my clubs!
I was absolutely garbage!!!!
When I am bad, I am really bad!
4 billion swing thoughts donâ€™t help and now my driver is my most consistent club, which has never been the case for me. Hitting wedges effortlessly in practice but when I get to the course I am like a beginner. 
Been playing some decent stuff lately then 2 rounds of utter shite! 
Massive glass of red wine and booking a lesson will hopefully help!


----------



## IainP (Jun 26, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Windy day out there and some very tricky pins.

Missed a 2 footer on the last for 6 over.  Probably threw away a small cut.  Doh  

Click to expand...

Which putter was this? ðŸ™‚
Still sounds a good knock with the wind and pin placements. Might CSS go up?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2019)

IainP said:



			Which putter was this? ðŸ™‚
Still sounds a good knock with the wind and pin placements. Might CSS go up?
		
Click to expand...


Theres always the chance but it will depend on the overall scoring. 

Nike mod 90 putter in the bag for two rounds now.  Good distance control with it so far and holed its first birdie. Good to get that out of the way.  Haha.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 26, 2019)

Midweek medal tonight on the Bracken played better than the weekend but no doubt I will still get 0.1 back.

Finished, par, par, par, bogey then birdied the last to show some signs there is a game in there somewhere ðŸ‘Œ

12 is getting closer ðŸ˜‚


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Played a summer madness at 5am

Gorgeous time of the day.
		
Click to expand...

Well mate as I know you are stark raving and itâ€™s summer it seems a perfect match up reallyðŸ¤£


----------



## louise_a (Jun 27, 2019)

Another medal today, I hi the ball well again although 2 very poor 3 putts for double bogies pearly on didn't help things, but I continued playing well and start scoring a lot better so after 16 holes I had 8 pars and a birdie and despite the 2 early doubles I was ahead of my handicap and then it happened again, out of nowhere an awful shot which meant I double bogied the 17th, I promptly followed this up with a terrible tee shot on the last and a triple bogey 6.

So once more despite playing very well I manage to mess it up, so annoying, almost every round id  in my buffer or just 1 over but I cannot get the cuts


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

Hit some superb shots today.
Hit some awful shots today.
Chipping/pitching was much better, only dunched four or five.
Weather was gorgeous.
Nailed a 135yd bunker shot to ten feet .......................... and missed the putt.
A top afternoon followed by a cold Guinness.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 28, 2019)

Played in the Thursday evening shotgun start 9-hole comp here 
It was 40Â°C a couple of hours before (and it didn't get much cooler)
Played well for me despite three 3-putts; 3 pars, 5 bogeys and well (say no more about the treble) = 23 points so worth the sweltering


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 28, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Another medal today, I hi the ball well again although 2 very poor 3 putts for double bogies pearly on didn't help things, but I continued playing well and start scoring a lot better so after 16 holes I had 8 pars and a birdie and despite the 2 early doubles I was ahead of my handicap and then it happened again, out of nowhere an awful shot which meant I double bogied the 17th, I promptly followed this up with a terrible tee shot on the last and a triple bogey 6.

So once more despite playing very well I manage to mess it up, so annoying, almost every round id  in my buffer or just 1 over but I cannot get the cuts
		
Click to expand...

Did someone say good shot on the 16th


----------



## louise_a (Jun 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Did someone say good shot on the 16th

Click to expand...


 no but one of my FCs said I was playing very well on the 17th tee, but I wasn't going to mention it!


----------



## Junior (Jun 28, 2019)

Played a team match Wed night and won 4&3, played a 12 hole pros comp last night and had 28 points.  Level gross for 27 holes (4 birdies, 4 bogies)  over the 2 evenings and sods law there's no comp this weekend ........


----------



## Yant (Jun 28, 2019)

Played Abridge last night. I've lived in Essex for over 12 years and it's the first time i've played it. Cannot believe how lush and green the fairways were. The greens were lovely too. Shame people don't replace their divots and, even worse, repair their pitchmarks. There were pitchmarks all over the place.

Played pretty well. Shot a +2 74.


----------



## DRW (Jun 28, 2019)

Had a great fun road trip to Ireland, just under 1,000 miles, 7 nights, 7 rounds of golf and arrived back at about 3am last night, absolutely pooped, shattered and golfed out, with some great experiences and probably 2 entries into my personal favourites top 10. Only hammered it down one day and we were not booked in to play golf that day(phew!), so didn't play in Limerick and had perfect playing condititions for all rounds(winds around 0-15 mph, sunny or cloudy)

Played :-

The European Club  (wow alert)
Mount Juliet (Great parkland and by far the best greens of the week)
Trump Doonbeg
Beaufort Golf Club
Tralee  (super-est wow alert )
Ballyheigue Castle Golf Club (couldn't play Ireland without a castle being in one of the courses)
Waterville

Will upload some pictures and a little write up of the courses soon, as didn't find much on some of the courses on the forum and some of the courses are really good, with fantastic views, welcomes and experiences.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 28, 2019)

Took out one of our newbies again today for a card for her handicap, one of our other ladies walked round with us and, at her suggestion, marked a supplementary card for me.
We only did nine holes, our new girl broke 50 and had a birdie, both firsts. I went round in 2 over and got a 0.6 cut so back down to 10.1.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2019)

Played the midweek stableford yesterday. Managed 28 points but felt it could have been better. A day when bad shots seemed grossly punished and good shots unrewarded. Back at it tomorrow for the medal


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2019)

CVG had a bit of a bug so didn't play...flew solo and, to be honest, it was a waste of time getting out of bed...
That is all.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 28, 2019)

Steady knock around Kingsnorton on a voucher we won last year, very pleasant day beat our Oppos 5&4


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 28, 2019)

Played this years club champ in the individual KO and beat him 2&1. It was over 9 holes and I did get 7 shots but he was level gross when he lost so I did play well.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 28, 2019)

Wee away day to moyola golf club.  Sun was shining and the wind blowing. 

Got the head burnt off me. 

Played well. Chipped like a dog but got it round in +7 so pleased with that. 

Low light - decel chip into a bunker for a double 
High light - 48 yard up hill blind pitch in for a bird. One of those rare occasions where its either in the hole or run off the back and its actually gone in for a change.


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2019)

Played the hickory clubs in a 4BBB match against the MacKenzie Society at Cavendish Golf Club, I was playing for the Collectors Society.

We won our match but overall the Collectors were soundly beaten.

Lovely day though and the course was in great condition.


----------



## Coffey (Jun 29, 2019)

Played on Wednesday night for a bit of practice and my PP noticed I was getting very flat with no wrist angle.

Quick trip to the range on Friday and was hitting it well with high irons and poorly with my low irons yet driver etc was great. Couldn't sleep this morning so got up extra early and headed to our grass range for 6am. Same thing as before, kept pushing my 5 iron and down right. 

Played today and played one of my best rounds to date strike wise yet I only managed 35 points. Started with a double and then went on a nice run to be 2 over playing the 8th which has caused me so many issues recently. Normally cannot get off the tee yet today I smoked it down the middle. 
5 iron into the green and pushed it right into the trees. Managed to find it but could only hack out and recorded a 7. I knew that shot was in there and just had to happen at the wrong time.

Completely derailed me as I lost the next ball off the tee and carded a 6, next I snapped hook my drive and took another 6. Wheels completely off.

Managed to pull it back and finished the back 9 only 4 over and had multiple putts for birdie which just didnt drop.

Left feeling very positive about my golf though, need to sort out the lower irons but everything else was good. Could have been the day I finally got to single figures, but it will have to wait.

Focusing on wrist angles and not flipping the hands at impact.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2019)

Played a course that I hadn't played before, Huntswood in Burnham, near Slough. Just me and my mate who plays off 30. Now I will say that this course was very short and quite easy as a result, but we both played really well on top of that. I shot 81 which is my joint best, and he shot 90 which is his joint best as well! Thought the 30Â° heat was going to be unbearable as we teed off at 1pm, but there was just enough of a breeze that it was not too bad. 

My longer irons weren't the best, but my wedge play was excellent, putting was solid if unspectacular, driving was hit and miss but certainly passable. But any error I obviously recovered well to rescue it, overall made 1 birdie, 7 pars and 7 bogeys. The par there is 69 although SSS off the yellows is only 65. Strange set up actually as some of the white tees were a good 50 yards longer than yellows, making it a different proposition if you were playing a comp round there.

Aside from being nice and short, which was ideal on a baking hot day really (not too strenuous), the Huntswood course was really nice, in good nick, lovely clubhouse as well and the breakfast was superb. We'll definitely return there again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shot 71 net in the medal. Much better form bar coming up short on two par threes (11 and 17) and chipping well and three putting both. Some good scores so not expecting any prizes in my division but happy how I played and how well I thought around the course in stifling heat. I am not brilliant with hot conditions so glad I got it round so well


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 29, 2019)

80 strokes today in a big two day comp. 

Made two poor swings today and lost both balls off the tee. Birdie with 2nd ball on 10 saved a bogey but couldn't repeat the feat on 17.  Was pusing for a bird and hooked it off the tee. 

Scoring was very high today. 37 points was the best so 5 back going into tomorrow.  


Not out of it yet


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jun 29, 2019)

Texas scamble comp today, and played with some big hitters! at least now I know the pain of hitting a smoked drive (maybe 280 or so) and being out driven by 70 yards.... only good enough for 4th place today though, net 12.2 under with first being 13 under! left alot out on the course as well, worst being each of the 4 of us missing an almost straight ~6ft putt for birdie.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2019)

Played in our normal Sat am roll-up and, dear friends, I walked off the 18th green somewhat (actually very) elated as I had just played a round of golf without a single Lucy Locket - and I cannot recall the last time that was the case (9 months maybe 1yr I am thinking - but I can't remember it)

Somehow from somewhere I have found a swing that does not feel rank awful and forced - instead it feel 'comfortable' and actually 'normal'.  Maybe that 4 months mostly not playing as travelling abroad has seen my body forget the swing that was just soo destructive - I dunno.  What I do know is I had a Lucy Locket-free round and seem to have a swing I can be comfortable with and work on.  Rejoice! Rejoice! (well you might not, but sure as blazes I will)

nb - anyone who has suffered from a serious dose of the Lucy Lockets will understand just why I feel just so chuffed


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2019)

Bognor Regis scratch open yesterday. Level par front 9, shocking back 9 in the morning to get 0.1 back. Afternoon played well for a 72 and picked up best PM scratch prize. Waiting for confirmation of the CSS but it went up 2 shots in the morning and afternoon scoring was worse so I'm looking at a hefty cut ðŸ˜Š


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 30, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Bognor Regis scratch open yesterday. Level par front 9, shocking back 9 in the morning to get 0.1 back. Afternoon played well for a 72 and picked up best PM scratch prize. Waiting for confirmation of the CSS but it went up 2 shots in the morning and afternoon scoring was worse so I'm looking at a hefty cut ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

Well played in afternoon Gordon. Where did it go wrong on back 9 in the morning


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2019)

DRW said:



			Had a great fun road trip to Ireland, just under 1,000 miles, 7 nights, 7 rounds of golf and arrived back at about 3am last night, absolutely pooped, shattered and golfed out, with some great experiences and probably 2 entries into my personal favourites top 10. Only hammered it down one day and we were not booked in to play golf that day(phew!), so didn't play in Limerick and had perfect playing condititions for all rounds(winds around 0-15 mph, sunny or cloudy)

Played :-

The European Club  (wow alert)
Mount Juliet (Great parkland and by far the best greens of the week)
Trump Doonbeg
Beaufort Golf Club
Tralee  (super-est wow alert )
Ballyheigue Castle Golf Club (couldn't play Ireland without a castle being in one of the courses)
Waterville

Will upload some pictures and a little write up of the courses soon, as didn't find much on some of the courses on the forum and some of the courses are really good, with fantastic views, welcomes and experiences.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely loved the European and Tralee (don't get Liverbirdie started! ) and Waterville but wasn't blown away by Doonbeg. 
Did you play all 20 holes at the European?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Well played in afternoon Gordon. Where did it go wrong on back 9 in the morning
		
Click to expand...

Treble on 11, doubles on 14 and 15 

Thanks


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 30, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Treble on 11, doubles on 14 and 15 

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Ouch.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 30, 2019)

Couldn't make it to the forum meet this weekend as got my minor op on my foot tomorrow. So  played as a last minute sub stand in, in our Clubs Presidents trophy board comp. 4 man teams stableford best 2 scores on par 4s, best 3 on par 5s and all four scores to count on par 3s. Shotgun start with some holes doubling up was I think about 26 groups 

I drove the ball terribly for most the round apart from 3 holes where I hit probably the best 3 drives I've ever hit. But that aside hit my irons superbly, wedge play was on fire especially holing out from 75 yards on our SI 1 hole. Putted brilliantly to. Ended up my score counted on all 18 holes, which I'm happy with as conditions were warm but difficult with a good wind and greens were firmed up so tough to get close and stop a ball. 

Ended up finish +2 gross myself despite some wayward tee shots, claimed a share of the 2s pot. 

Team scored 110pts and we managed to claim victory by 3pts from nearest challenger meaning my first board comp win after only 8 months of returning to the game and at the new club, really good round with the guys and the presentation done on the front lawn was the icing on the cake. 

Now to prepare to have my op tomorrow so feels like this win came at a good timeðŸ˜Š.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2019)

Came fourth in my division so no pick up in pro shop vouches and nowhere near the swindle prizes but happy with 71 yesterday. A shame as one shot less would have seen me get a few quid but taking the positives away. Managed 32 points in the roll up today but didn't feel 100% and the heat definitely took more out of me than I thought


----------



## richart (Jun 30, 2019)

Rubbish 30 points today in a roll up stableford. 0.1 in the bag.

Only good news was another two. Think it is now seven twos in eight comps this year. Pro shop account looking good.


----------



## IainP (Jun 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Couldn't make it to the forum meet this weekend as got my minor op on my foot tomorrow. So  played as a last minute sub stand in, in our Clubs Presidents trophy board comp. 4 man teams stableford best 2 scores on par 4s, best 3 on par 5s and all four scores to count on par 3s. Shotgun start with some holes doubling up was I think about 26 groups

I drove the ball terribly for most the round apart from 3 holes where I hit probably the best 3 drives I've ever hit. But that aside *hit my irons superbly*, wedge play was on fire especially holing out from 75 yards on our SI 1 hole. Putted brilliantly to. Ended up my score counted on all 18 holes, which I'm happy with as conditions were warm but difficult with a good wind and greens were firmed up so tough to get close and stop a ball.

Ended up finish +2 gross myself despite some wayward tee shots, claimed a share of the 2s pot.

Team scored 110pts and we managed to claim victory by 3pts from nearest challenger meaning my first board comp win after only 8 months of returning to the game and at the new club, really good round with the guys and the presentation done on the front lawn was the icing on the cake.

Now to prepare to have my op tomorrow so feels like this win came at a good timeðŸ˜Š.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Wolf. Are the Benross irons still in the bag?
I am on my lappy for a change, so have signatures enabled. Did you have the Evolution R, or Compressor Type R?


----------



## IainP (Jun 30, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Bognor Regis scratch open yesterday. Level par front 9, shocking back 9 in the morning to get 0.1 back. Afternoon played well for a 72 and picked up best PM scratch prize. Waiting for confirmation of the CSS but it went up 2 shots in the morning and afternoon scoring was worse so I'm looking at a hefty cut ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

TBH Gordon, I'd have given you a cut just for for managing 36 holes on Saturday! Was it a little cooler by the coast? I was in Berkshire (not on a golf course unfortunately) and was stifling.
Well played, fingers crossed.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 30, 2019)

IainP said:



			Well done Wolf. Are the Benross irons still in the bag?
I am on my lappy for a change, so have signatures enabled. Did you have the Evolution R, or Compressor Type R?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. I've got the Compressor Type R. Purely because I got them for a steal. 

I can't  fault them at all for feel, forgiveness and distance. They're so easy to hit and quality for the price is brilliant.


----------



## IainP (Jun 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Cheers mate. I've got the Compressor Type R. Purely because I got them for a steal. 

I can't  fault them at all for feel, forgiveness and distance. They're so easy to hit and quality for the price is brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I remembered after I posted ðŸ˜®
Guess it builds the "archer not arrows" argument...but doesn't stop you fancying new shiny things ðŸ˜  (as a reward maybe)
Good luck with the op.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 30, 2019)

IainP said:



			I remembered after I posted ðŸ˜®
Guess it builds the "archer not arrows" argument...but doesn't stop you fancying new shiny things ðŸ˜  (as a reward maybe)
Good luck with the op.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is most certainly the archer not the arrow. But shiny things always tempt us, shame Benross don't do a forged muscle back I'd be all over that. 

Cheers mate I'm bloody starving knowing I can't eat till after it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 30, 2019)

Posted a seconds round score of 34 points today .

With the tough conditions it's actually in with a shout of winning the overall score. 

33 34 matched the best anyone had heard so fingers crossed if was enough. Poor enough finishes both days so I will be kicking myself if beat by a shot. 

Really enjoyed the golf this weekend. War of attrition stuff out there where par was a good score and move on to the next hole. Wind was crazy and firm greens and nightmare to hold downwind.

Free pint for every birdie too and managed to nab one on the 9th. Lovely touch by the sponsor.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2019)

IainP said:



			I was in Berkshire (not on a golf course unfortunately) and was stifling.
Well played, fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

I was on a course in Berkshire and it was a slog. I drank 2 litres of water and a lucozade intermittently and still came off feeling the effects (which really hit me yesterday). I soaked my cap after nine and while it really helped and gave some refreshing qualities it was bone dry by the 12th green. Way too hot for me. We had one guy quit after 15 with heat stroke and another with breathing problems.


----------



## DRW (Jul 1, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I absolutely loved the European and Tralee (don't get Liverbirdie started! ) and Waterville but wasn't blown away by Doonbeg.
Did you play all 20 holes at the European?
		
Click to expand...

European, 7a wasn't open as green was being worked on but 12a was open(nice par 3 that one), so played 19. One extra for the green fee

Posted about them here, as didn't really find much on the courses on the forum :-

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ufort-ballyheigue-castle.102004/#post-2016158

Tralee...for me best links course I have played. Liverbirdie loves it ?
European.. reminded me of RSLytham, a course that gets you thinking on every shot, brutal in the heavy wind I would imagine
Doonbeg...a lot of show, looks great but doesn't play great for a quite a number of holes and would not revisit unless someone else was paying


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 1, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Posted a seconds round score of 34 points today .

With the tough conditions it's actually in with a shout of winning the overall score. 

33 34 matched the best anyone had heard so fingers crossed if was enough. Poor enough finishes both days so I will be kicking myself if beat by a shot. 

Really enjoyed the golf this weekend. War of attrition stuff out there where par was a good score and move on to the next hole. Wind was crazy and firm greens and nightmare to hold downwind.

Free pint for every birdie too and managed to nab one on the 9th. Lovely touch by the sponsor.
		
Click to expand...

Came 3rd.  Beat by a 19 and 8 man.   35 37 winning score. 

Css went to 73 yesterday.  Missed cuts both days.


----------



## IanM (Jul 1, 2019)

Played Ashburnham today.... first time in ages, thoroughly enjoyable.   Quirky start and finish, but top drawer overall.....32 points in the breeze.... not displeased


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2019)

Planned to play nine holes. Started par, par, then lost a ball on the 12th (playing back nine) and one off the tee on 13 which is only a 178 yard par three. I know it missed the green right but thought is was just short of pin high in the semi. It was playing into the sun so didn't see it down properly but didn't think it was in trouble but it never showed itself. Knobbled it down 14 and headed up 18. My badly sunburned legs were hurting so not a bad idea. Hit a few balls on the range and worked on a change that I've been making and starting to find something.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2019)

Played a cheap Â£10 round courtesy of GolfNow. 

Sods law after my lesson the driver wasn't so good for the first 9. Trying to hit it too hard, not quite bedded in yet. 

Still. Hit 78, course par of 69 so shant complain ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 2, 2019)

Funny old day. Drove as well as I can remember, but a mixture of wayward 2nd shots and plain bad luck saw me in the sand on 6 out of the first 8 holes, 3 of those up against the lip, had to play them with one foot out of the bunker. Did well in the circumstances to get to the turn with 14 points!

Managed to avoid the sand on the back 9, and ended up with 30 which was ok considering.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 2, 2019)

Back to Ellesmere today, It was Captains charity and a shotgun so we started on 11, Of the first 9 holes played I parred 7 but had the usual double bogey as well, On the3rd hole (our 11th), having bee about 2 yds of the green in regulation I managed to take another 4 to get down so another DB, 2 holes later and after a lovely bunker shot I had about  5-6 feet to save par and 3 putted for another DB, and the following hole I took 5 from 45 yds out. I still managed a gross 85, only 3 over my handicap despite the 4 double bogeys.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jul 3, 2019)

Played Dainton last night. Drove well, the rest, rubbish. 29 points.
Exeter Golf & Country Club Friday. Big improvement needed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2019)

Hit a few balls last night when I got to the club. Didn't go well and back quite sore. HID arrived and wanted to walk a few holes for some exercise so went out on the back 9. Waste of time as didn't feel it at all, played badly, got the hump and went as far as 14 and then down 18 back to the bar. Back sore today and think I might be a little golfed out


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hit a few balls last night when I got to the club. Didn't go well and back quite sore. HID arrived and wanted to walk a few holes for some exercise so went out on the back 9. Waste of time as didn't feel it at all, played badly, got the hump and went as far as 14 and then down 18 back to the bar. Back sore today and *think I might be a little golfed ou*t
		
Click to expand...

Could be that! I mean you do play golf every single day, and usually come away saying it was no good. Maybe you could actually use a week off and come back fresh with a bit of a clean slate? Excited to play again instead of weary from the previous day or two day's disappointments.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2019)

Ok, now I'm officially confused.
Played just ok on Sunday at FPines, like a dog on Monday, yet went out today and played a blinder!
Started with 2 birdies, a couple of pars, a bogey and another birdie and 3 pars to finish the front 9 2 under gross and 24 points to the good...
A par on the 10th and then a bit of a wobble....treble/double halted the run...but then had 3 pars, a bogey and a birdie down the stretch....
41 points or 3 over gross in real money....
Don't ask me where that came from coz I've got no idea....
When I got out of position I was able to get back in position and, apart from the wobble I was sinking putts from 10-15 feet for fun.
Went OB on the 11th and had a couple of horrid lies with the 2nd ball, much the same on the 12th but without going OB.
Let's hope that kind of form sticks around...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Ok, now I'm officially confused.
Played just ok on Sunday at FPines, like a dog on Monday, yet went out today and played a blinder!
Started with 2 birdies, a couple of pars, a bogey and another birdie and 3 pars to finish the front 9 2 under gross and 24 points to the good...
A par on the 10th and then a bit of a wobble....treble/double halted the run...but then had 3 pars, a bogey and a birdie down the stretch....
41 points or 3 over gross in real money....
Don't ask me where that came from coz I've got no idea....
When I got out of position I was able to get back in position and, apart from the wobble I was sinking putts from 10-15 feet for fun.
Went OB on the 11th and had a couple of horrid lies with the 2nd ball, much the same on the 12th but without going OB.
Let's hope that kind of form sticks around...
		
Click to expand...

Atta boyðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hit a few balls last night when I got to the club. Didn't go well and back quite sore. HID arrived and wanted to walk a few holes for some exercise so went out on the back 9. Waste of time as didn't feel it at all, played badly, got the hump and went as far as 14 and then down 18 back to the bar. Back sore today and think I might be a little golfed out
		
Click to expand...

Havnt seen any vlogs from you in a while.  Could it be your course management needs looked at. If you have your short game on point you should be able to play smart golf and make some better scores.  I'd like to see where you are going wrong.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 3, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Havnt seen any vlogs from you in a while.  Could it be your course management needs looked at. If you have your short game on point you should be able to play smart golf and make some better scores.  I'd like to see where you are going wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, what is it exactly that is going wrong?

Is it fats/thins, left/right?

What part of the swing are you working on? Are you changing anything or just repeating the same swing hoping for the best?

I remember recently you talked about ditching lessons and trying to get a more natural swing, maybe a few faults have developed again and a lesson could help iron them out.

I have found this year that I am heading out on the course and not really thinking about what I am doing. Dropping another ball to try again etc. Now I am trying to structure my practice a lot more.

Working on one or two things and then heading out to play 1 or 2 holes.

I then try and play the 9 hole comp on a Thursday. It is slightly working for me. I say slightly as I havent had a decent cut yet but my swing feels a lot better and more confident. On Saturday i was 3 over across 15 holes and 8 over through the remaining 3 so I feel there is a score on the horizon for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2019)

Nothing mo


garyinderry said:



			Havnt seen any vlogs from you in a while.  Could it be your course management needs looked at. If you have your short game on point you should be able to play smart golf and make some better scores.  I'd like to see where you are going wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing more than too much golf and hitting balls trying to keep the game ticking over. Think because I had a week away while Royal Ascot was on, I came back and have simply over done it in terms of playing a few holes every night and some full games and then playing weekends as well. Add in sessions hitting balls and then playing a few holes and I'm simply over golfed. Busy at work too and think that hasn't helped tempo and thinking.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm not really on about this last 2 weeks.  From reading your round reports on here it doesn't seem like there is too many good rounds. Be that bounce games or practice. 
I'd just like to see what's going on. I've seen you say you have the odd poor hole here and there but so does everyone else. Off 13 you are allowed some poor holes and you can still smash in a great score or at least hit buffer more often.


----------



## larmen (Jul 3, 2019)

After years of procrastination and going to Dukes Meadows (9 hole par 3 course) I finally went to a â€˜proper lengths â€˜ course today. Well, 9 holes in Strawberry Hill for a 32 par.
I was fairly nervous on the 1st tee, hitting my 1st ever drive. Having just managed to hit 190 on Top Tracer this week I am happy that I managed 187 in front of the club house and not making an embarrassment out of myself. Also happy that the fairway bunker is about 195 away. Duffing the hybrid, leaving the approach short, chipping on, 2 put, my 1st ever par 5 turns into a bogey.
The proper shock came after with a series of 220+ yard par 3 holes which I canâ€™t reach.
Anyway, I am fairly happy with a 52 (inc. 5 penalties and lost balls) on my 1st outing. A bad 8 on a par 3 the worst hole, 2 bogeys at the beginning as my best. And once I get used on hitting longer irons of the ground this should quickly come down.
The greens were great, a shame I didnâ€™t hit any of them in regulation this time around.
Looking forward to doing that again, maybe going 18 holes very soon.
I need to buy more golf balls.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2019)

5 over this evening in the monthly medal.  1 over thru 12 then dropped shots on 13 14 15 and 18.  

One that got away.  Fine margins.


----------



## IainP (Jul 3, 2019)

Went for a knock after work to try and bed in some range work. Slow/scruffy start but then some accurate irons, and later some good drives to give hope. I'd forgotten to charge the gps watch so had the phone in pocket. Was such a lovely evening I snapped a couple of pics, phone doesn't have the best camera.
Looking across to 8th par 3



Looking from 2nd, over 12, to the hills beyond


Sorry,  know golf course pics can be boring!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2019)

Had a wee practice round with a mate before fridays medal.
Driver still misbehaved for the front 12 lol. Took a few breathes and tried to recall the recent lesson. 4 pars and a bogey to finish saw me rescue 30 points.
May sneak 9 holes in tomorrow to make sure it sticks!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 3, 2019)

Managed to get out in the midweek medal....picked up in a bunker by the 1st green....then hit the ball lovely but couldnâ€™t hole a putt, until 18 when I topped one into a ditch! Need to practice the short game, but at least Iâ€™m finding the middle of the club face again - twice laid up into ditches that should normally be well out of reach.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Just got back from playing my 2nd round knockout match...

I had to give away *18 *shots, yes that's correct 18 ðŸ˜³...

I lost both par 5s on the front 9 and I made birdie on both of them ðŸ˜³

I played the front nine in 1 over gross and was 2down at the turn...

To summarise  I'll play out the last 3 holes..

16th hole par 4, I'm actually 1up. Thanks to me making back to back birdies, and him hitting one OOB. I'm on the green about 20feet away putting for birdie, opponent is short in 2, thins the life out of his chip yet it hits the flag and stops stone dead,. I'm now putting for half.. I missed....  So A/S...

17th hole par 4.. he nails his driver straight across the corner into perfect position centre fairway. I hit 3 wood sweet as anything finish about 10yards ahead of his drive. He scabs one barely above ground level short right in semi rough, I hit a S/W to about 15 feet, he again hits a terrible thin chip ends up 25 feet past the hole and bloody holes the return put for a 4 nett 3. My putt horse shoes the hole... 1dn..

18th hole Par 5.. He hits his drive so far right he misses the fairway, all the trees, misses the 1st fairway and is in the rough the other side that's a good 85yards wide of target. I've hit driver and nailed it, but wrong side of fairway meaning I can't go for it  in 2 I have to play a 7iron over the trees into the fairway. I've then hit SW this time to 10 feet. Opponents in the front greenside bunker in 4.. Eying up my putt it's dead straight flat I fancy it to win the hole and go down the 19th.. He has had other ideas, he *putts* it out of the bunker and, traces a perfect line across the green for 30 feet and drops centre cup for 5 nett 4. I lose 2dn on the last..

Go for the obligatory drink in bar after, he whips out the card he's been keeping match score in all the way round and says, wow if you'd holed that birdie putt on the last you'd only have been +1 for the 18holes.. Yeah cheers for that palðŸ˜’

To make it worse it was the slowest round of the year by far 4hrs 45mins for a 2 ball...  We ended up stuck behind a society that last group went out an hour and 15 mins before us. 

Still head held high I played well enough to beat most people today except this Mexican.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just got back from playing my 2nd round knockout match...

I had to give away *18 *shots, yes that's correct 18 ðŸ˜³...

I lost both par 5s on the front 9 and I made birdie on both of them ðŸ˜³

I played the front nine in 1 over gross and was 2down at the turn...

To summarise  I'll play out the last 3 holes..

16th hole par 4, I'm actually 1up. Thanks to me making back to back birdies, and him hitting one OOB. I'm on the green about 20feet away putting for birdie, opponent is short in 2, thins the life out of his chip yet it hits the flag and stops stone dead,. I'm now putting for half.. I missed....  So A/S...

17th hole par 4.. he nails his driver straight across the corner into perfect position centre fairway. I hit 3 wood sweet as anything finish about 10yards ahead of his drive. He scabs one barely above ground level short right in semi rough, I hit a S/W to about 15 feet, he again hits a terrible thin chip ends up 25 feet past the hole and bloody holes the return put for a 4 nett 3. My putt horse shoes the hole... 1dn..

18th hole Par 5.. He hits his drive so far right he misses the fairway, all the trees, misses the 1st fairway and is in the rough the other side that's a good 85yards wide of target. I've hit driver and nailed it, but wrong side of fairway meaning I can't go for it  in 2 I have to play a 7iron over the trees into the fairway. I've then hit SW this time to 10 feet. Opponents in the front greenside bunker in 4.. Eying up my putt it's dead straight flat I fancy it to win the hole and go down the 19th.. He has had other ideas, he *putts* it out of the bunker and, traces a perfect line across the green for 30 feet and drops centre cup for 5 nett 4. I lose 2dn on the last..

Go for the obligatory drink in bar after, he whips out the card he's been keeping match score in all the way round and says, wow if you'd holed that birdie putt on the last you'd only have been +1 for the 18holes.. Yeah cheers for that palðŸ˜’

To make it worse it was the slowest round of the year by far 4hrs 45mins for a 2 ball...  We ended up stuck behind a society that last group went out an hour and 15 mins before us. 

Still head held high I played well enough to beat most people today except this Mexican.
		
Click to expand...


Holes a 30foot putt FROM a bunker to win ?

Was his name H.Gilmore by any chance?  

I'd be sick hahaha


----------



## larmen (Jul 3, 2019)

I am missing some imagination, but how does one putt from a bunker?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

garyinderry said:



*Holes a 30foot putt FROM a bunker to win ?*

Was his name H.Gilmore by any chance? 

I'd be sick hahaha
		
Click to expand...

You read that right, he holed a 30 foot putt from a bunker to literally rip any shred of hope from me. Its probably the best round of golf I've played since starting playing again and he literally sucked the life from me.. 

I literally wanted to throw a strop and stamp my feet. Instead I stood there open mouthed. I was tempted to ask him if he had a Mexican passport...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

larmen said:



			I am missing some imagination, but how does one putt from a bunker?
		
Click to expand...

Instead of using a sand wedge, he used his putter made a stroke it pops up out the bunker and rolls neatly centre cup to rip the soul from me is the only way I can describe it.


----------



## IainP (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You read that right, he holed a 30 foot putt from a bunker to literally rip any shred of hope from me. Its probably the best round of golf I've played since starting playing again and he literally sucked the life from me..

I literally wanted to throw a strop and stamp my feet. Instead I stood there open mouthed. I was tempted to ask him if he had a Mexican passport...
		
Click to expand...

I think you may be recounting this tale for many years!
Just one of those freak things.
Well played FWIW


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You read that right, he holed a 30 foot putt from a bunker to literally rip any shred of hope from me. Its probably the best round of golf I've played since starting playing again and he literally sucked the life from me..

I literally wanted to throw a strop and stamp my feet. Instead I stood there open mouthed. I was tempted to ask him if he had a *Mexican passport*...
		
Click to expand...

Tbf from the description of the last 3 holes. it seems he simply had luck as opposed to banditry. We've all had those days, maybe not including a putt from a bunker.

But, if he's 80 yards off line from the tee it doesn't strike me as someone cheating the system.

Try and take the positive of how good your round was


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf from the description of the last 3 holes. it seems he simply had luck as opposed to banditry. We've all had those days, maybe not including a putt from a bunker.

But, if he's 80 yards off line from the tee it doesn't strike me as someone cheating the system.
		
Click to expand...

No he wasn't cheating the system overall it was a hard fought match, he played well for most of the round well under handicap but he did throw it odd drive like at 18, he stuck one at 12th OOB. It did hurt when I birdied both par 5s on the front half and he did to though.

From my point of view its just bitterness I played so well and lost to well what can only be described as pure luck, but the s the breaks we get sometimes. I think realistically he will turn out to be a rapidly improving player and over time will get a more settled handicap. Fair play to him though he battled hard and won.



IainP said:



			I think you may be recounting this tale for many years!
Just one of those freak things.
Well played FWIW
		
Click to expand...

Oh indeed it'll be regaled many a times. Literally one of those things, now I'm sat at home relaxed I've managed to close my jaw ðŸ˜‚
I'm very happy with how I played I just wish it was Strokeplay would be a nice cut..


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			No he wasn't cheating the system overall it was a hard fought match, he played well for most of the round well under handicap but he did throw it odd drive like at 18, he stuck one at 12th OOB. It did hurt when I birdied both par 5s on the front half and he did to though.

From my point of view its just* bitterness* I played so well and lost to well what can only be described as pure luck, but the s the breaks we get sometimes. I think realistically he will turn out to be a rapidly improving player and over time will get a more settled handicap. Fair play to him though he battled hard and won.


Oh indeed it'll be regaled many a times. Literally one of those things, now I'm sat at home relaxed I've managed to close my jaw ðŸ˜‚
I'm very happy with how I played I just wish it was Strokeplay would be a nice cut..
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a little harsh on yourself mate. Didn't seem bitter, maybe a tad frustrated lol

Also i did misinterpret your first post. Him gets birdies on two par 5's would be hard to swallow!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think that's a little harsh on yourself mate. Didn't seem bitter, maybe a tad frustrated lol

Also i did misinterpret your first post. Him gets birdies on two par 5's would be hard to swallow!
		
Click to expand...

Bitter or frustrated either fit at the time ðŸ˜‚

Oh it was a hard pull to swallow indeed especially when you consider those holes are back to back, our 6th and 7th. I got on both in 2 and lost both ðŸ˜³.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Instead of using a sand wedge, he used his putter made a stroke it pops up out the bunker and rolls neatly centre cup to rip the soul from me is the only way I can describe it.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I just can't even process that. Why would you even attempt it!? Was the front lip unusually low in that one?? I've never seen that in my life, someone using a putter in a bunker. Let alone holing it!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. I just can't even process that. Why would you even attempt it!? Was the front lip unusually low in that one?? I've never seen that in my life, someone using a putter in a bunker. Let alone holing it!
		
Click to expand...

It does have a very low more rounded lip on that bunker to be fair. I have seen a few of the seniors putt out of it before as well but never to that level of accuracy


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			It does have a very low more rounded lip on that bunker to be fair. I have seen a few of the seniors putt out of it before as well but never to that level of accuracy
		
Click to expand...

I so wish I could see a video of it, sounds amazing. What was his reaction? Shock? Laughter? Just trying to hold a straight face out of respect?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2019)

I've seen it done from hard packed wet bunkers. 

None of the bunkers at my place are suitable.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I so wish I could see a video of it, sounds amazing. What was his reaction? Shock? Laughter? Just trying to hold a straight face out of respect?
		
Click to expand...

Come for a round one day and try to recreate it.. 

Embarrassment was his response at first as I think he knew if it hadn't gone in we'd be going back down the 1st which would have favoured me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			I'm not really on about this last 2 weeks.  From reading your round reports on here it doesn't seem like there is too many good rounds. Be that bounce games or practice.
I'd just like to see what's going on. I've seen you say you have the odd poor hole here and there but so does everyone else. Off 13 you are allowed some poor holes and you can still smash in a great score or at least hit buffer more often.
		
Click to expand...

Had a net 71 (+1) in the medal and a few decent enough showings in some roll ups. Perhaps more a case of personal pressure stemming from having hit the ball really well in practice and not always seeing that carrying over into competitive play. To be fair with a loss of golf for a week because of the racing it's been hard last week to come back and find some timing and tempo. I have some lessons in the bank with the teaching pro I use and so going to try and get a quick swing MOT and make sure there's not anything serious.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just got back from playing my 2nd round knockout match...

I had to give away *18 *shots, yes that's correct 18 ðŸ˜³...

I lost both par 5s on the front 9 and I made birdie on both of them ðŸ˜³

I played the front nine in 1 over gross and was 2down at the turn...

To summarise  I'll play out the last 3 holes..

16th hole par 4, I'm actually 1up. Thanks to me making back to back birdies, and him hitting one OOB. I'm on the green about 20feet away putting for birdie, opponent is short in 2, thins the life out of his chip yet it hits the flag and stops stone dead,. I'm now putting for half.. I missed....  So A/S...

17th hole par 4.. he nails his driver straight across the corner into perfect position centre fairway. I hit 3 wood sweet as anything finish about 10yards ahead of his drive. He scabs one barely above ground level short right in semi rough, I hit a S/W to about 15 feet, he again hits a terrible thin chip ends up 25 feet past the hole and bloody holes the return put for a 4 nett 3. My putt horse shoes the hole... 1dn..

18th hole Par 5.. He hits his drive so far right he misses the fairway, all the trees, misses the 1st fairway and is in the rough the other side that's a good 85yards wide of target. I've hit driver and nailed it, but wrong side of fairway meaning I can't go for it  in 2 I have to play a 7iron over the trees into the fairway. I've then hit SW this time to 10 feet. Opponents in the front greenside bunker in 4.. Eying up my putt it's dead straight flat I fancy it to win the hole and go down the 19th.. He has had other ideas, he *putts* it out of the bunker and, traces a perfect line across the green for 30 feet and drops centre cup for 5 nett 4. I lose 2dn on the last..

Go for the obligatory drink in bar after, he whips out the card he's been keeping match score in all the way round and says, wow if you'd holed that birdie putt on the last you'd only have been +1 for the 18holes.. Yeah cheers for that palðŸ˜’

To make it worse it was the slowest round of the year by far 4hrs 45mins for a 2 ball...  We ended up stuck behind a society that last group went out an hour and 15 mins before us.

Still head held high I played well enough to beat most people today except this Mexican.
		
Click to expand...


Wolf, i'm confused i thought you were off 12 or 13 how come you had to give 18 shots... unless it was a junior or a female?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Wolf, i'm confused i thought you were off 12 or 13 how come you had to give 18 shots... unless it was a junior or a female?
		
Click to expand...

I'm off 8 mate. The guy I played was off 26 so Full handicap allowance as this comp is meant he got his 18 shots.

If I were off 12 or 13, I think in all honesty I'd be wearing a sombrero ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm off 8 mate. The guy I played was off 26 so Full handicap allowance as this comp is meant he got his 18 shots.

If I were off 12 or 13, I think in all honesty I'd be wearing a sombrero ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

sorry for some reason i thought you were higher, maybe its your and fast and lose knowledge of the rules


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			sorry for some reason i thought you were higher, maybe its your and fast and lose knowledge of the rules

Click to expand...

If I could get the ball off the tee consistently I'd be able get back down to 4 or better like the old days ad a junior. Damn me and my fast lose knowledge handicap Protecting ways ðŸ˜‚

That reminds me I need go and add a few grains of sand to my egg timer to get an advantage ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm off 8 mate. The guy I played was off 26 so Full handicap allowance as this comp is meant he got his 18 shots.

If I were off 12 or 13, I think in all honesty I'd be wearing a sombrero ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit mad. Our singles matchplay is limited to 18 handicap, and even the pairs one I've entered is capped at 24 (plus it's 90% allowance also).


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's a bit mad. Our singles matchplay is limited to 18 handicap, and even the pairs one I've entered is capped at 24 (plus it's 90% allowance also).
		
Click to expand...

I agree it's a little mad, also teach me to read the entry criteria before I pay my fees. I assumed wrongly it would be 90% difference was until I played my first round and double checked the name of the guy I was playing that I noticed it was full handicap and there was no handicap limit on entry. 

In my 1st round I gave away 2 shots and would still been the same with the 90%, but this time it stung me. 

My old club years ago there were 3 knockout comps with different criteria , scratch, 0-12 & 13-28. That worked really well and kept even fair spread. 

Ours though is open to all members with a valid handicap full allowance. 

The winner of our match yesterday was to go through to play a young lad off 6. So good luck giving those shots away.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I agree it's a little mad, also teach me to read the entry criteria before I pay my fees. I assumed wrongly it would be 90% difference was until I played my first round and double checked the name of the guy I was playing that I noticed it was full handicap and there was no handicap limit on entry.

In my 1st round I gave away 2 shots and would still been the same with the 90%, but this time it stung me.

My old club years ago there were 3 knockout comps with different criteria , scratch, 0-12 & 13-28. That worked really well and kept even fair spread.

Ours though is open to all members with a valid handicap full allowance.

The winner of our match yesterday was to go through to play a young lad off 6. So good luck giving those shots away.
		
Click to expand...

our singles are seeded to avoid these massive handicap gaps, though i did have to give 24 shots away a couple of years ago.. that was fun


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			our singles are seeded to avoid these massive handicap gaps, though i did have to give 24 shots away a couple of years ago.. that was fun

Click to expand...

Not sure why ours don't have more categories or seedings. Think I may have to ask that question and see if I can get mybe a couple bits added to the calender. But then questioning the establishment may get me black balled ðŸ¤”


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Not sure why ours don't have more categories or seedings. Think I may have to ask that question and see if I can get mybe a couple bits added to the calender. But then questioning the establishment may get me black balled ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a Handicap KO yes ? So why the need for seeding ? Whatâ€™s the point .

Most clubs have a High HC KO , Scratch KO and then the whole club HC KO - all in , if you want to win beat whoever is in front.

Are you going to seed to ensure the Low HCâ€™s up so they face High ones , have all the highs together and the lows together ? 

We do it for the Scratch one but for a HC one ? Interesting to see the reason why or the rationale behind it


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a Handicap KO yes ? So why the need for seeding ? Whatâ€™s the point .

Most clubs have a High HC KO , Scratch KO and then the whole club HC KO - all in , if you want to win beat whoever is in front.

Are you going to seed to ensure the Low HCâ€™s up so they face High ones , have all the highs together and the lows together ?

We do it for the Scratch one but for a HC one ? Interesting to see the reason why or the rationale behind it
		
Click to expand...

Do you actually read things before you post. 

We don't have a scratch one. I said I would ask why we don't and if there is a possibility of getting one therefore if we do then the possibility of seeding can come in. I never mentioned wanting to seed the handicap KO. 

I actually think it would be beneficial if as a club we had something similar to what you describe, Scratch KO, full club (which this one is) then perhaps other categories. If club say no then stay as we are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Do you actually read things before you post.

We don't have a scratch one. I said I would ask why we don't and if there is a possibility of getting one therefore if we do then the possibility of seeding can come in. I never mentioned wanting to seed the handicap KO.

I actually think it would be beneficial if as a club we had something similar to what you describe, Scratch KO, full club (which this one is) then perhaps other categories. If club say no then stay as we are.
		
Click to expand...

You were talking about your KO which was Handicap , Patrick was saying his was seeded ? So then you were going to ask why yours wasnt seeded ? 

Yes I saw the category part but my point was more towards the seeding ? Yes 


Wolf said:



			Not sure why ours don't have more categories or *seedings.* Think I may have to ask that question and see if I can get mybe a couple bits added to the calender. But then questioning the establishment may get me black balled ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Now if you were asking about â€œscratchâ€ seedings then maybe it would have been better to make it clearer


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You were talking about your KO which was Handicap , Patrick was saying his was seeded ? So then you were going to ask why yours wasnt seeded ?

Yes I saw the category part but my point was more towards the seeding ? Yes


Now if you were asking about â€œscratchâ€ seedings then maybe it would have been better to make it clearer
		
Click to expand...

Tell you what Philip I'll take this to another thread to make it clearer and seek opinion as I'd like see if I can get something added to the club and we can debate properly and I'll be interested the set up you have to.


----------



## Dando (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm off 8 mate. The guy I played was off 26 so Full handicap allowance as this comp is meant he got his 18 shots.

If I were off 12 or 13, I think in all honesty *I'd be wearing a sombrer*o ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

94Tegsi is the current holder of the forum sombrero


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a net 71 (+1) in the medal and a few decent enough showings in some roll ups. Perhaps more a case of personal pressure stemming from having hit the ball really well in practice and not always seeing that carrying over into competitive play. To be fair with a loss of golf for a week because of the racing it's been hard last week to come back and find some timing and tempo. I have some lessons in the bank with the teaching pro I use and so going to try and get a quick swing MOT and make sure there's not anything serious.
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely go and get some lessons soon if you want to make inroads of your target of single figures. 
Having a week away isn't really a reason for poor play. Some guys dont see the course fron one Saturday to the next. 
You have to be brutally honest with yourself if you want to improve. You really should know what part of the game is holding your scores back.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			94Tegsi is the current holder of the forum sombrero
		
Click to expand...

Phew I'm safe for a while then, I don't need to continue to grow the Gringo tash the Mrs will be pleased ðŸ˜‚


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a net 71 (+1) in the medal and a few decent enough showings in some roll ups. Perhaps more a case of personal pressure stemming from having hit the ball really well in practice and not always seeing that carrying over into competitive play. To be fair with a loss of golf for a week because of the racing it's been hard last week to come back and find some timing and tempo. I have some lessons in the bank with the teaching pro I use and so going to try and get a quick swing MOT and make sure there's not anything serious.
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely go and get some lessons soon if you want to make inroads of your target of single figures. 
Having a week away isn't really a reason for poor play. Some guys dont see the course fron one Saturday to the next. 
You have to be brutally honest with yourself if you want to improve. You really should know what part of the game is holding your scores back.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			I would definitely go and get some lessons soon if you want to make inroads of your target of single figures.
Having a week away isn't really a reason for poor play. Some guys dont see the course fron one Saturday to the next.
*You have to be brutally honest with yourself if you want to improve. You really should know what part of the game is holding your scores back*.
		
Click to expand...

Never a truer word said. But as golfers it always seems easier to blame a lay off, a bad bounce or an outside influence. 

I know mine and its my Driving, its not the club as that is fitted to me, in the range I can absolutely stripe it, in the course I get in my own way with it. No coincidence yesterday my best score off the back tees and the reason being only hit the driver the 4 times. Nailed each one but that was because the confidence was there from hitting the 3 wood well in the others holes all the way round meant when the driver came out I wasn't questioning myself. 

9/10 be the other way round hit the driver to often then blame it for my bad scores instead of me knowing I need to work into hitting it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2019)

Well it was yesterday evening and I played 5 holes (I only had just over an hour and it was a lovely sunny evening - what better a thing to do - golf club membership benefit  ).  In the process of playing the 5 holes I hit 9 shots with irons (not including chips) - and only hit one lucy locket - and I know why.  All the rest went pretty much in the right direction and came off a nice bit of the club (i.e. anywhere except the socket).  

Now this might not seem anything to the vast majority of golfers - but for those of us who continue to suffer with; are in rehabilitation from; or are solidly into recovery from, the hell that is the Lucy Lockets - my few holes yesterday evening were bliss


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well it was yesterday evening and I played 5 holes (I only had just over an hour and it was a lovely sunny evening - what better a thing to do - golf club membership benefit  ).  In the process of playing the 5 holes I hit 9 shots with irons (not including chips) - and only hit one lucy locket - and I know why.  All the rest went pretty much in the right direction and came off a nice bit of the club (i.e. anywhere except the socket). 

Now this might not seem anything to the vast majority of golfers - but for those of us who continue to suffer with; are in rehabilitation from; or are solidly into recovery from, the hell that is the Lucy Lockets - my few holes yesterday evening were bliss 

Click to expand...

Don't you know there not called Lucy lockets anymore their now commonly know on the form as the @Orikoru disease ðŸ˜‚

We'll done though SILH you're on the path to recovery, remember though it's easy to relapse so be vigilant. Thoughts and prayers are with you at this challenging time....


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Don't you know there not called Lucy lockets anymore their now commonly know on the form as the @Orikoru disease ðŸ˜‚

We'll done though SILH you're on the path to recovery, remember though it's easy to relapse so be vigilant. Thoughts and prayers are with you at this challenging time....
		
Click to expand...

Bugger off! I prefer to call them the Tom Hanks.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Bugger off! I prefer to call them the Tom Hanks. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ I've heard even Tom Hanks calls them the Orikoru


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Don't you know there not called Lucy lockets anymore their now commonly know on the form as the @Orikoru disease ðŸ˜‚

We'll done though SILH you're on the path to recovery, remember though it's easy to relapse so be vigilant. Thoughts and prayers are with you at this challenging time....
		
Click to expand...

By God it's challenging - I've been fighting my addiction to them for maybe 5 yrs - before then I just lived with my addiction.  There have been times where I've kicked them - but it's never felt right - always forced - so the change necessary has not been made - and I've relapsed.

This time I think I've nailed my addiction triggers, gentle sway and no hip turn whatsoever on backswing.  And so it is solid right hand side - as if a scout pole is down my RHS - and my simple swing thought as I address the ball and prepare to begin the backswing is - _Just Turn_.  Nothing else.  _Just Turn.  _And amazingly the club feels that it just goes to the right place - unforced and comfortable - no idea where it is - but for now - this being practice not perfection - it'll do.

But I must not become complacent.  Because as soon as I forget what I must do, and in my complacency I just swing the golf club - then I will just Lucy Locket it.  Every time. And that's a fact.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 4, 2019)

Medal today and another of what is becoming a typical round this year, gross 85, net 75 3 over handicap, which included 2 three putts, a topped 9 iron into a ditch which resulted in a triple bogey a fresh air shot and a double bogey on our increasingly frustrating par 3 18th.

One day....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Medal today and another of what is becoming a typical round this year, gross 85, net 75 3 over handicap, which included 2 three putts, a topped 9 iron into a ditch which resulted in a triple bogey a fresh air shot and a double bogey on our increasingly frustrating par 3 18th.

One day....
		
Click to expand...

get some ear plugs


----------



## louise_a (Jul 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			get some ear plugs

Click to expand...


Cant blame anyone's comments today, just really 3 stupid shots out of nowhere.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Cant blame anyone's comments today, just really 3 stupid shots out of nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

you weren't talking to yourself again were you?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2019)

2 over gross on the 12th tee in the midweek medal. Ended up with a level hc 85 ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸

CSS went up one and my 9 went down to a 6, so a 1.2 cut.

What cudda been...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 4, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			2 over gross on the 12th tee in the midweek medal. Ended up with a level hc 85 ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸

CSS went up one and my 9 went down to a 6, so a 1.2 cut.

What cudda been...
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you made it to the tee Davy boyðŸ‘


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Glad to hear you made it to the tee Davy boyðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m gonna hear about this for longer than I go on about us winning the EC ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™m gonna hear about this for longer than I go on about us winning the EC ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

At least you woke up in your own room..............


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Phew I'm safe for a while then, I don't need to continue to grow the Gringo tash the Mrs will be pleased ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

The gringo Tash looks well on some people. ðŸ˜¬
Played today. It was one of those days. Lost two balls in two shots. After  9 holes and two blobs. I was sat on 17 points. Me driving was everywhere. Back nine 10 th hole lost another off the drive and sat and thought about lesson and I remembered one thing. 230 yds uphill me drive went. Scrambled a point. After that me driving was sublime. Last hole (par 5) am sat with 33 points on the tee. I smashed me drive 250-260. Where the **** did that come from. Suffice to say a lovely 3 wood and 9 iron to within 15 ft and Tashyboy drops his first ever birdie on the 18th. 4 for 4  Dance. Oh bless ya. But it was another day of what ifs. Bloody game.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2019)

Another 0.1 back in the midweek stableford with a whopping 26 points. 

Now thatâ€™s 14 0.1s in a row. Yep 14 ðŸ˜±

Managed to get to 12 hcp. My highest for 15 years. 

Oh how I love this wonderful game ðŸ¤£


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Another 0.1 back in the midweek stableford with a whopping 26 points.

Now thatâ€™s 14 0.1s in a row. Yep 14 ðŸ˜±

Managed to get to 12 hcp. My highest for 15 years.

Oh how I love this wonderful game ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Are you drinking heavily before each game or was it just last weekend?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Are you drinking heavily before each game or was it just last weekend?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ I should have done then I could have an excuse ðŸ˜±


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Another 0.1 back in the midweek stableford with a whopping 26 points.

Now thatâ€™s 14 0.1s in a row. Yep 14 ðŸ˜±

Managed to get to 12 hcp. My highest for 15 years.

Oh how I love this wonderful game ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Ouch..... That's got to hurt 14 in a row...


----------



## Siolag (Jul 4, 2019)

14 holes tonight and I scored 84. Very very happy, 3 4's and a 5 on par 3's. I have been hitting the ball much better and have a medal Saturday, so hopefully it continues.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Ouch..... That's got to hurt 14 in a row...
		
Click to expand...

Not anymore. The 1st 7 hurt. 

Itâ€™s now just a given ðŸ˜‰ you canâ€™t make this many doubles and not get 0.1 back. 

At least I have a cracking laugh whilst playing. Thatâ€™s keeping me going ðŸ¤£ 

And my bunker raking skills are pure Cat 1 ðŸ¤£


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not anymore. The 1st 7 hurt.

Itâ€™s now just a given ðŸ˜‰ you canâ€™t make this many doubles and not get 0.1 back.

*At least I have a cracking laugh whilst playing. Thatâ€™s keeping me going ðŸ¤£*

And my bunker raking skills are pure Cat 1 ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

And that is all that matters


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2019)

Golf is a stupid game, and when I say that, what I really mean is that Slime is a stupid golfer!
Played Puttenham today, my first round as a 15 handicapper, and scored 32 points.
Um, doesn't sound too bad ............................... but!
13pts in the first six holes, including a birdie.
4pts in the next six holes, that's two bogies, three trebles and a quad.
15pts in the last six holes, including a lovely birdie two!
Why do I constantly fall off a cliff in the middle of a round?
It can only be one thing, and that's concentration.
Hey ho, only 30 putts, which was nice.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 5, 2019)

Played a new course yesterday, 18th was a par 4 of 299 yards tee shot was lost right so played a provisional, down the middle run for miles ended up in greenside bunker, 300 yard drive ,at last Iâ€™ve reached forum distance ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2019)

Played nine after work. No thoughts no pressure, just hit and walk. Still didn't go to plan but enjoyed the walk and course in great condition. Booking a lesson tomorrow for early part of next week hopefully


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 5, 2019)

Played my singles knockout match last night, it was an absolutely astounding match, the quality of golf was great from both parties.

I was giving 18 shots and we had a battle, I was 2 up through the first two and then my opponent hit a par streak for 7 holes resulting in nett birdies it was a battle to the say the least and I only made 1 birdie to halve one of those 7 holes, thereafter there was some to and throw.

I was 4 down walking on to 14.

I won 14 with a birdie 
I halved 15 with a birdie 
I won 16 with a birdie 
I won 17 with a par
I halved 18 with a birdie to lose 1 down.

I over-shot the green on 16 with the biggest bounce I've ever witnessed. I had to play a flop shot up on to an elevated green that was running downhill with the pin about 15-20 yards away, hit my landing area and the ball just rolled out about 5 foot had a look and dived in the hole. 

I was -4 gross all in all, no holes conceded it was a battle throughout, which is by far my best knock around that course, I didn't even care that I lost. My opponent was astounded he won and said he'd played the best golf he had played in several years. I thought playing a 19 capper there would be some holes he wouldn't score but it wasn't the case, played really solid golf and I think only on one hole carded worse than a bogey, he was 8 over gross, not a bandit either as he plays plenty of qualifiers but has struggled to score, he was just on fire for the evening.

More importantly I bought him a drink post round, he then bought the next round which resulted in us having to leave the cars at the golf course and before I knew it I was 6 pints deep on a school night. Brilliant company, deserved winner as he played some brilliant shots and holed some ridiculous putts. 

What golf is about!

Scratch cup this weekend at one course and at the other course next weekend if I play the golf I played today I genuinely feel confident in being up there! Doubles Knockout match tonight only giving between 2 to 4 shots so I'm hoping me and my PP can remain in that.


----------



## DRW (Jul 5, 2019)

Got 12 holes in until son stopped play. Perfect weather, greens have really firmed up. Suppose as I had the good game, Sat comp will be pants and will lose masses of balls.

3 over, was hitting the ball well, putted great, hit all the lines but no putt dropped outside 2 foot. So many chances to have gone low, not to be, another day.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Played my singles knockout match last night, it was an absolutely astounding match, the quality of golf was great from both parties.

I was giving 18 shots and we had a battle, I was 2 up through the first two and then my opponent hit a par streak for 7 holes resulting in nett birdies it was a battle to the say the least and I only made 1 birdie to halve one of those 7 holes, thereafter there was some to and throw.

I was 4 down walking on to 14.

I won 14 with a birdie
I halved 15 with a birdie
I won 16 with a birdie
I won 17 with a par
I halved 18 with a birdie to lose 1 down.

I over-shot the green on 16 with the biggest bounce I've ever witnessed. I had to play a flop shot up on to an elevated green that was running downhill with the pin about 15-20 yards away, hit my landing area and the ball just rolled out about 5 foot had a look and dived in the hole.

I was -4 gross all in all, no holes conceded it was a battle throughout, which is by far my best knock around that course, I didn't even care that I lost. My opponent was astounded he won and said he'd played the best golf he had played in several years. I thought playing a 19 capper there would be some holes he wouldn't score but it wasn't the case, played really solid golf and I think only on one hole carded worse than a bogey, he was 8 over gross, not a bandit either as he plays plenty of qualifiers but has struggled to score, he was just on fire for the evening.

More importantly I bought him a drink post round, he then bought the next round which resulted in us having to leave the cars at the golf course and before I knew it I was 6 pints deep on a school night. Brilliant company, deserved winner as he played some brilliant shots and holed some ridiculous putts.

What golf is about!

Scratch cup this weekend at one course and at the other course next weekend if I play the golf I played today I genuinely feel confident in being up there! Doubles Knockout match tonight only giving between 2 to 4 shots so I'm hoping me and my PP can remain in that.
		
Click to expand...

Great evening!
I had a similar match on weds evening. Went round in approx 78 (I'm 11 and have not  broken 84 in a comp this year). Oppo was off 6, I lost by missing a birdie putt on 18.
We both started well and then just got into the zone, trading blows. It helped that we both played briskly.
Evenings like these are why I play in our knockouts - the buzz during a good close game is better than any other occasion in golf.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2019)

Next time I say I've had a good round and I decide that I'll put a supplementary card in next time - can someone just slap me around the head and tell me it's a really bad idea...
Stupid game
That is all


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 5, 2019)

Itâ€™s not often it happens. In fact I canâ€™t recall it ever happening, but today after 6 holes I really didnâ€™t want to be on the course. Didnâ€™t play fantastically in the medal, staying up after a night shift is never usually successful but wanted to try for one last cut before Sunningdale (failed)!
My performance wasnâ€™t the issue though.

It was the â€œpleasureâ€ of the little junior (16yrs old off 7 apparently) we had out with us. If ever someone fits the stereotype of rich pretentious knobs playing golf, it was this little treasure.

It started from the first. Telling us how daddy has him covered for his membership at Littlestone and Staunton?, whilst grandad and a friend cover him at ours and Cinque ports. Now at this point I probably sound like Iâ€™m jealous, and maybe I was a little. But when he starts to call our course a glorified pitch and putt, before laughing when the last guy in our 4 ball struggles in a bunker and Iâ€™m counting to 10. My mate Tom deserves a medal, heâ€™s got a well known condition called little man syndrome, and when this little angel comments that he hits it pretty well for a short fat guy I feared the worst!

2 incidents of him forgetting he was 3 off the tee, a slammed 3 wood or two and then wandering off to his waiting grandad at the 18th with little more than a touching of hands and stomping off. Not sure he put his card (nr) in, but he seemed to head straight off.

Needless to say, if I see his name against mine in the future, Iâ€™ll be rearranging my tee.

And relax!

I did get a birdie for the 19th round in a row though, so every cloud!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2019)

game with the boys this morning, hit it pretty steady, 4 birdies 3 bogeys and a nice eagle on the last. Tee's pretty far forward though there was a stiff westerly for a change.


Almost tempted to play the King tomorrow, but a big difference from 6400 to 6900 in a 4 club wind that is predicted for tomorrow so having a sat off for a change


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 5, 2019)

Turned 60 today and turned out with the Fiddle at Shifnal. Gelled well with my partner for 48 points to pick up first prize and had 5 birdies and one bogey for my best ever round there, 67


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2019)

0.6 cut for yesterday. Am back ðŸ¤”


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Next time I say I've had a good round and I decide that I'll put a supplementary card in next time - can someone just slap me around the head and tell me it's a really bad idea...
Stupid game
That is all
		
Click to expand...

 I'd be very happy to slap you round the head at anytime Ian and you could rely on me to do it properly


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'd be very happy to slap you round the head at anytime Ian and you could rely on me to do it properly
		
Click to expand...

A (Not so) Gentleman as ever .....


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s not often it happens. In fact I canâ€™t recall it ever happening, but today after 6 holes I really didnâ€™t want to be on the course. Didnâ€™t play fantastically in the medal, staying up after a night shift is never usually successful but wanted to try for one last cut before Sunningdale (failed)!
My performance wasnâ€™t the issue though.

It was the â€œpleasureâ€ of the little junior (16yrs old off 7 apparently) we had out with us. If ever someone fits the stereotype of rich pretentious knobs playing golf, it was this little treasure.

It started from the first. Telling us how daddy has him covered for his membership at Littlestone and Staunton?, whilst grandad and a friend cover him at ours and Cinque ports. Now at this point I probably sound like Iâ€™m jealous, and maybe I was a little. But when he starts to call our course a glorified pitch and putt, before laughing when the last guy in our 4 ball struggles in a bunker and Iâ€™m counting to 10. My mate Tom deserves a medal, heâ€™s got a well known condition called little man syndrome, and when this little angel comments that he hits it pretty well for a short fat guy I feared the worst!

2 incidents of him forgetting he was 3 off the tee, a slammed 3 wood or two and then wandering off to his waiting grandad at the 18th with little more than a touching of hands and stomping off. Not sure he put his card (nr) in, but he seemed to head straight off.

Needless to say, if I see his name against mine in the future, Iâ€™ll be rearranging my tee.

And relax!

I did get a birdie for the 19th round in a row though, so every cloud!
		
Click to expand...

I would have told him how it was, or I might have mentioned that I was sleeping with his mother. 
He'd probably have walked in after a few holes.
I couldn't have a whipper-snapper insulting my mates or my course.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 5, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Next time I say I've had a good round and I decide that I'll put a supplementary card in next time - can someone just slap me around the head and tell me it's a really bad idea...
Stupid game
That is all
		
Click to expand...

.1 I presumeðŸ˜œ


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s not often it happens. In fact I canâ€™t recall it ever happening, but today after 6 holes I really didnâ€™t want to be on the course. Didnâ€™t play fantastically in the medal, staying up after a night shift is never usually successful but wanted to try for one last cut before Sunningdale (failed)!
My performance wasnâ€™t the issue though.

It was the â€œpleasureâ€ of the little junior (16yrs old off 7 apparently) we had out with us. If ever someone fits the stereotype of rich pretentious knobs playing golf, it was this little treasure.

It started from the first. Telling us how daddy has him covered for his membership at Littlestone and Staunton?, whilst grandad and a friend cover him at ours and Cinque ports. Now at this point I probably sound like Iâ€™m jealous, and maybe I was a little. But when he starts to call our course a glorified pitch and putt, before laughing when the last guy in our 4 ball struggles in a bunker and Iâ€™m counting to 10. My mate Tom deserves a medal, heâ€™s got a well known condition called little man syndrome, and when this little angel comments that *he hits it pretty well for a short fat guy* I feared the worst!

2 incidents of him forgetting he was 3 off the tee, a slammed 3 wood or two and then wandering off to his waiting grandad at the 18th with little more than a touching of hands and stomping off. Not sure he put his card (nr) in, but he seemed to head straight off.

Needless to say, if I see his name against mine in the future, Iâ€™ll be rearranging my tee.

And relax!

I did get a birdie for the 19th round in a row though, so every cloud!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with thatðŸ‘


----------



## IainP (Jul 5, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Another 0.1 back in the midweek stableford with a whopping 26 points.

Now thatâ€™s 14 0.1s in a row. Yep 14 ðŸ˜±

Managed to get to 12 hcp. My highest for 15 years.

Oh how I love this wonderful game ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

You're a cert for a cut now... go an' grab it


----------



## louise_a (Jul 5, 2019)

I played in a Manchester and diestict ladies comp at Prestbury today, a lovely course with lightening fast greens. I had a dream start with a birdie 4 on the par 5 first, but the round soon turn into a nightmare after hitting a very strange toe ended 2nd shot into the trees on the 3rd, failed to get back on the fairway and then had to take a drop, walked of with a 9, 3 in a bunker on the next and I felt like calling it a day, I battled on the rest of the front nine finishing with an 8 on the 9th after being just short of the green in 2. So 52 for the first 9, one of the worst nines for a long time.
I did improve on the back nine with another birdie and a sprinkling of pars for a 42 giving a total of 94 gross 84 net, 10 over handicap.

A nice afternoon on a lovely course but certainly a tricky one.


----------



## larmen (Jul 5, 2019)

Back in Chiswick today and had a good/mixed round to start with. Hitting some greens but 3 putted 4 times in the 1st 6 holes. Still On the way for one of my better rounds and then finished the round 566.
Game is improving, the scoring will come.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh what a frustrating game.

Had a lesson last night to try and get a bit of consistency as I have been all over the place at the moment. I had been hitting my irons well and streaky with my driver. Was working on rotating and opening the hips at impact.

Woke up extra early to get to the practice ground for 6.15 am. Was slightly pushing the ball as struggling to square the face up.

Started well this morning but once again a loose shot on the 4th cost me a triple from nowhere.

Managed to birdie 6 & 7 to recover and got through the front 9 level handicap.

Another double on 10 and didn't really hit a bad shot.

Played well until the 15th where I bombed a driver 310 down the fairway of a par 5. Had 180 into the green and topped a 5 iron into a bunker... Wheels off and finished double, par, double, triple for 31 points...

Lots of positives on show with driving and putting and my iron striking was not bad but did struggle slightly with a push (and i played with a draw before the lesson, so was a little bit of adjusting of aim required) Probably the best I have played all year and walk off with a .1


----------



## GG26 (Jul 6, 2019)

Captains Day medal today.  Some good stuff and some poor stuff, in particular my putting has gone to pot.  Net 79 so a 0.1.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 6, 2019)

14 good holes and 4 poor holes will see me buffer - hit the ball well, chipping was average and I didnâ€™t hole any decent putts, but 3 doubles and a quad arenâ€™t going to win anything!

Edit, it was 3 doubles - +10 for 4 holes, +1 for the other 14.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 6, 2019)

2 over front.  5 back.   Blew it again  

It's close though.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2019)

Today was the big one - the July medal! Well, it's not _actually_ a big one of course, but in my two and a half years a member I've only won two comps - July medal '17 and July medal '18, so it's a big one for me! Going for the threepeat. 

Made a great start birdying the first. Second hole is the 470 yard par 4, and a I got a 5 which is I'm delighted with. The third hole I hate, and it once again rogered me like a cheap hooker - triple bogey 7 and back down to earth with a bump. Parred 4 & 5 though, then on 6 I managed to clock my first out of bounds like a prize idiot, but birdied with the second ball to rescue a 5! 

Then the 7th was just ridiculous. It's a 430 yard hole, I hit only a half-decent drive so had about 200 left to go. I thought, I could go for it with the hybrid, but let's not be silly - decided to hit 7 iron for safety and pitch on with the third. Well, no need to pitch on because after a great strike with the 7, it caught a downslope and somehow ended up about 6-7 feet past the pin! I was absolutely gobsmacked. Couldn't believe it. Never one to look a gift horse in the mouth, I hole the putt for my second birdie of the day! 

Parred the 8th, bit of trouble on the 9th so got out with a double bogey, but I'd still managed a 5 over gross front nine of 38, my best front nine ever on my course I think. Back nine is easier, so I thought that's it, I've got it in the bag, the threepeat is on!! 

Golf had other ideas. Couldn't keep it going. Double the par 5 10th. Par 3 11th, I managed to hit this stupid overhanging pine branch off the tee so double that as well. Bogey, bogey the next two, then on the 14th I managed to hit a chip and run in completely the wrong direction into a sodding bunker. Get out of nicely, but leave the putt one inch short so that's another double. Par on the 15th, finally, still have a chance of winning maybe. 16th is tough drive where you CANNOT fade the ball... guess what I do? Fade it straight into the trouble, it clatters around some tree branches and I fear the worst. Hit provisional into the same place obviously. My mate finds a ball pretty quickly though, and it's the first one! Joy! Never found the provisional - who cares! Punched it out nicely and made 5 for bogey. 17th is a par 3, bloody topped it off the tee and end up with another double. 18th was alright, very nearly chipped in for par, stopped literally 1cm short for a tap-in bogey.

End result is that I finished with a net 66, 2 under handicap. So I still have a small chance of winning it again, certainly of winning division 2 anyway - just so frustrated at the moment that the back nine was such a struggle when I normally find it easier than the front. Hoping it hasn't cost me a third July medal on the trot! Haha. 

Medal aside, as I was two under handicap I expect I'll get another cut that should take me down to 18. My goal for this year (well, last year actually but rolled over to this year when I failed) achieved.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2019)

Played like a muppet. 79 net, dreadful. Made SO many doubles, when it was good, it was really good, when it was bad, oh god it was bad. Serious practice needed for next weeks comp. On a positive note, I putted great, just didn't give myself enough chances. Loving the Odyssey Toulon since I switched to it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2019)

Ridiculous game today, greensomes which isn't my favourite format. Snell and me playing off 11.4, 12 over for the front 9 (4 putt on the 2nd) then -2 for the back nine. Absolutely insane round of golf ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 6, 2019)

74 net today but having a run of missing birdie putts but when I make a mistake itâ€™s a double.
Very frustrating game at times.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 6, 2019)

79 nett par 73 - over before it began with 5 hacks in a greenside bunker on the first. Donâ€™t want those yips to return again.

Will be hitting the practice bunker for an hour in the morning.


----------



## DRW (Jul 6, 2019)

Ladies captains day, had to laugh mens comp over 14 holes was won with 39 points,  I scored 30 points over the 14 holes comp.

Funny game tho, 7 over after 6 holes then played the next 12 holes in 1 under, for 6 over.

Went straight onto to play 15 more holes, but switch off and enjoyed the walk.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Don't you know there not called Lucy lockets anymore their now commonly know on the form as the @Orikoru disease ðŸ˜‚

We'll done though SILH you're on the path to recovery, remember though it's easy to relapse so be vigilant. Thoughts and prayers are with you at this challenging time....
		
Click to expand...

Well I have t be honest -but on Thursday I went for 5 holes of a pleasant evening - and after 2 holes I was for walking in - having hit 8 LLs and lost 2 balls.  But I kept going - and - not put off by doing an absolute corker straight OoB right off the 3rd tee (now 3 balls gone) - I gathered myself - played another ball from the tee and hit it OK.  Then somehow managed to play another two holes without another.

So to today - arrived at the club to discover I had forgotten it was July Saturday Medal - and I hadn't entered.  But I asked - and there was a 11:44 slot.  So - despite the dread I was full of - I entered. And played.

And well blow me down did I not go and knock it round in 1 under my handicap - and glory glory hallelujah, not one single LL - and not really one in sight.  I wish I knew what I was doing wrong on Thursday evening for 3 holes - when I thought I was doing right 

Anyway.  I am not looking for perfection - I just want my bleedin' golf to settle down.

What I really did not expect today was to find my 3 ball embroiled in a *major *_'*hit that ball and put down a score for the hole and you are a cheat- and I will report you to the committee' * _3 minute searching breach standoff and bustup. 

But I'll raise that in that thread as it posed some interesting questions that I am not 100% sure that extensive thread answered - I thought I knew it all about that issue from that discussion.  After what happened today I am not so sure.  Couldn't make it up.


----------



## IainP (Jul 6, 2019)

1st comp since my cut a few weeks back, odd start, 4 bogeys when could easily of had 2 or 3 pars. But turned it around to end the nine 4 over. 5 over after 13 and feeling good, but then had a wobble on 14 &15 and did brill to keep them to bogeys. 2 great shots on 16 to set up an easy par, only to 3 putt - pah. Parred 17, so needed a par up the last for another +4 half. Went for it but caught the top of the newish raised bunker and ended up in the face and I wasn't good enough to deal with, so had only double bogey. 1 over handicap, so probably will accept not too bad once I stop stewing over it!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2019)

Played like a twonk.

As per usual.


----------



## Lump (Jul 7, 2019)

74 nett 71 on Saturday. Little bit gutted as I had a 8 on a par5 after flushing a 5 wood from 240 out, flying the green and ending up OOB. 
CSS was up as per the norm so, with adjustments and CSS it should be 0.3 off. Edging closer to 2 now (hopefully be 2.5hcp)


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Broke 100 for the first time! Shot a 98 after 10 months or so of playing (4 months of that lost to injury)


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2019)

5 over off the back sticks today.  Hopefully Css goes up as it normally does and I'll be touching cat 1 for the first time.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 7, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			5 over off the back sticks today.  Hopefully Css goes up as it normally does and I'll be touching cat 1 for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

Great work, how longâ€™s it taken you to get there from 10?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Great work, how longâ€™s it taken you to get there from 10?
		
Click to expand...

August 2012 when I hit singles.   Long road for me down.  Was stuck at 8 for quite some time. 
Game has moved on a fair but this year.  Rarely shoot in the 80s these days. 
Found a driver set up I like. Shaft and loft combo.
Irons have improved no end this year. Used to constantly hit fats. Putting still the weak spot. Good 2 putter. Dont make enough one putts when I give myself a good birdie look. Course management would be a strength.short game decent.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 7, 2019)

Well well well. 

After 14 x 0.1s in a row I have only gone and hit buffer ðŸ¤£

It could if been a cut if only I didnâ€™t 3 putt 4 times ðŸ˜±

Had a 10 ft for eagle on 14 and ended up with a good par ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			Broke 100 for the first time! Shot a 98 after 10 months or so of playing (4 months of that lost to injury)
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Now to hit 95 and then 90


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well well well.

After 14 x 0.1s in a row I have only gone and hit buffer ðŸ¤£

It could if been a cut if only I didnâ€™t 3 putt 4 times ðŸ˜±

Had a 10 ft for eagle on 14 and ended up with a good par ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I had this metaphor relating to turning supertankers...but lost my thread
So well done, or hard luck ðŸ˜…


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2019)

Managed to arrange singles knockout this morning for this afternoon. Was giving eleven shots....and probably shouldn't have been ðŸ˜¯
Quite course, lovely weather, and had a good tustle till late into the round.
Maybe next year ðŸ¤£


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2019)

A very pleasant afternoon at Coventry Golf Club with three other vintage club players.

I was playing the Penfold International set I picked up on Monday on the way back from Forest Pines paired with a Leyland Ralph Moffitt putter.
One guy was playing MacGregor MT MT1 FC4000 irons and a mix of MacGregor persimmons.
The other guy was playing Mizuno Tour Proven TP-9 irons and Mizuno persimmons.
And the lady was playing MacGregor Louise Suggs irons and persimmons..

A very rare day for me as I played 1 under handicap, playing from the yellows I scored 83 net 70.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			5 over off the back sticks today.  Hopefully Css goes up as it normally does and I'll be touching cat 1 for the first time.
		
Click to expand...


Results in. 37 nowhere near it with 3 40's but good enough to move to 5.4   


Delighted


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Results in. 37 nowhere near it with 3 40's but good enough to move to 5.4  


Delighted 

Click to expand...

Well done Gary!

Thoroughly deserved after all the hard work you've put in.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2019)

Crow said:



			Well done Gary!

Thoroughly deserved after all the hard work you've put in. 

Click to expand...


Cheers bud.  Certainly tinkered with this that and the other along the way. 

If I can finish the season at 5 I will be more than pleased.


----------



## Lump (Jul 7, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Cheers bud.  Certainly tinkered with this that and the other along the way.

If I can finish the season at 5 I will be more than pleased.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry about scores or handicap, itâ€™s only a number.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2019)

Lump said:



			Donâ€™t worry about scores or handicap, itâ€™s only a number.
		
Click to expand...


Me and Mate both off 5.  Both will be looking for winter bragging rights.  Lol   0.2 in it as it stands.


----------



## connor (Jul 7, 2019)

Played my first ever pro-am today and played out my skin. Was nervous coming in as not been playing well as of late. Managed to bag my first ever eagle on my normal top hole 2 shot par 5 although only had 1 shot there today. Then later on hit the pin on an approach for a tap in birdie. Was just having one of them days when all bounces went in my favour for a change. Missed a par 3 by a country mile, duffed the pitch back which bounced on the path then ended up 2 foot from the pin. It got to the point the pro was laughing over my luck and was glad I was in his team not against him ðŸ˜‚
We worked out my solo score off my hc it would of been 41 points with a blob ðŸ˜® as a team we managed an overall 2nd place with a score of -16 so very pleased with the day to win a prize and with myself for how I played.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 7, 2019)

Club championship today, first 8 holes of the morning round steady nothing special but nothing worse than a bogey, then disaster on the short 9th and a quad bogey 7, picked up again and the played the back nine in nothing worst than bogey, the 7 was stableford adjusted and I finished in my buffer.
Onto the afternoon and front nine in 41 and a bogey on the 10th made 19 holes on the trot of just pars and bogeys...â€¦.
then it all went pear shaped, I did par 2 of the last 8 holes but also had 4 doubles and a triple, so a disappointing end to a generally decent day


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 8, 2019)

It was yesterday now, but was the club championships. Im a 19 handicap so was in the "Rabbits Championship".

Played reasonable, missed a few 4-6ft straight putts on the front but knew I was on or around handicap. Decided not to count my score up as i tend to overthink. Back 9, similar story, generally playing alright, hitting the ball well but a few small mistakes. 18th hole, 5 iron straight down the fairway leaving 170yards. For some reason i decided this was now the time to count up. Realised i am on for a very good score. Next step is a Steady 7 iron with the thought that anything short will leave a simple bump and run. Cue the pull onto the cart path and a huge kick out of bounds. Dropped another and duffed it up to the right of the green. Steady chip to the fringe leaving a breaking 10ft putt. Somehow managed to drop that for a double bogey 6.

Finished with an 89, nett 70. Was gutted knowing I was so close to a really good score, only to find out 70 was enough to win (If only on count back) but a win is a win and I am chuffed to bits about it !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2019)

GOLFER1994 said:



			It was yesterday now, but was the club championships. Im a 19 handicap so was in the "Rabbits Championship".

Played reasonable, missed a few 4-6ft straight putts on the front but knew I was on or around handicap. Decided not to count my score up as i tend to overthink. Back 9, similar story, generally playing alright, hitting the ball well but a few small mistakes. 18th hole, 5 iron straight down the fairway leaving 170yards. For some reason i decided this was now the time to count up. Realised i am on for a very good score. Next step is a Steady 7 iron with the thought that anything short will leave a simple bump and run. Cue the pull onto the cart path and a huge kick out of bounds. Dropped another and duffed it up to the right of the green. Steady chip to the fringe leaving a breaking 10ft putt. Somehow managed to drop that for a double bogey 6.

Finished with an 89, nett 70. Was gutted knowing I was so close to a really good score, only to find out 70 was enough to win (If only on count back) but a win is a win and I am chuffed to bits about it !!!
		
Click to expand...

Lesson well learned and let the score take care of itself. Well done and as you say a win is a win


----------



## Junior (Jul 8, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Results in. 37 nowhere near it with 3 40's but good enough to move to 5.4  


Delighted 

Click to expand...

Top man Gaz.  Keep it going.  Hopefully catch you this year !!!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 8, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Results in. 37 nowhere near it with 3 40's but good enough to move to 5.4  


Delighted 

Click to expand...


great to hear Gary


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Played 9 holes with a couple guys that fancied a wander. Played army golf on the 1st hole holing out for a double. Then put a good score together with back to back birdies at 5 & 6 should've had a third in a row at 7th but lipped out. Waited for nearly 10mins on the 9th tee to tee off, lot a bit of focus and bogied the hole to finish +1 for 9holes. Very happy with that today.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 8, 2019)

I think I have to come to terms with the fact that I havenâ€™t the temperament for this stupid game.


----------



## DRW (Jul 9, 2019)

16 holes played, 5 lost balls off the tee, fair to say I didn't play to handicap


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2019)

tie last night, giving away 6 shots. didn't start well. wind was a strong easterly so took 3 wood off the tee. short of the bunkers. Orikoru'd my PW into the deep rough. not much better on the next. so was 2 down after 2. Birdied 3 and 4 to get back to AQ, but then just threw shots away.

Nice lad, hit his drives a fair way past me and didn't miss a putt inside 10 feet.. lost 3 and 2.

downside was after getting past a 4 ball with caddies on the 6th, we caught a 3 ball with caddies on the 9th tee, all hit, then all hit a provisional while we stood there, made no eye contact and went off on there way. it took us just over and hour to play the front 9 (which included the 10 min wait for them on the 9th tee) but two and a half to play seven holes. which included waiting on every tee and on every other shot before having to stand on the back tee while they played from the daily tee's in front of us on all those holes.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Just got back from playing in our 9 hole Tuesday thrash. Low and behold with a scorecard in hand I played well for a change.

Started and finished with a bogey, throw in 6 pars & a birdie in between for a gross 37, 1 over par and 21pts.. Should have been 22 but due to stroke allowance for 9 hole comp I had to settle for a single point on the 1st. Swing starting to feel like it used to Cat 1 may be achievable at some point in the very distant future ðŸ˜‚

Was leading when I left but still a fair few Mexicans out on the course


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2019)

just been to play the new Kings Club in Inverness, quite impressed with the layout and some nice par 3 on show some tough holes, far harder test than the old Torvean course, some 6600 of the medals


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2019)

Played the international course at the London club on a corporate day .
Some good, some bad and got 36 points.
Winning score was 46 points off 28!
Won the â€œbeat the proâ€ comp with a towering 8 iron to 10 feet on the 8th.
After I spent an hour on the chipping green trying out a tip Chris aka anotherdouble  gave me at FP.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played the international course at the London club on a corporate day .
Some good, some bad and got 36 points.
Winning score was 46 points off 28!
Won the â€œbeat the proâ€ comp with a towering 8 iron to 10 feet on the 8th.
After I spent an hour on the chipping green trying out a tip Chris aka anotherdouble  gave me at FP.
		
Click to expand...

Decent scoring round there mate, good play that


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played the international course at the London club on a corporate day .
Some good, some bad and got 36 points.
Winning score was 46 points off 28!
Won the â€œbeat the proâ€ comp with a towering 8 iron to 10 feet on the 8th.
After I spent an hour on the chipping green trying out a tip Chris aka anotherdouble  gave me at FP.
		
Click to expand...

AND!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			AND!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He ran out of spuds......


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			AND!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It still needs plenty of practice but it felt simple and I was happy with the results so far, so I owe you a beer mate. 
Hopefully the longer shots will be easier with my 48 degree wedge so Iâ€™m not over swinging and getting too handsy.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 9, 2019)

Played a 9 hole comp at a local club today. Was getting 5 shots over the 9 holes
Hit the balls brilliantly. Had 1 double, 1 bogey and 7 pars with birdie putts on all 7 of the par holes.

Made one bad swing all night which resulted in a ball going oob by a foot and ended up with a 6. So par with the second ball. Just couldnâ€™t get any putts to drop, greens were very slow and kept leaving them in the jaws.

Really really pleased though, hit my rescue brilliantly all night and hit driver really well on the 2 holes I used it on. 
I did catch a 5 iron and a 3 iron fat which was a bit annoying but they ended up okay. Should be down to 9.7, single figures back on the horizon!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played the international course at the London club on a corporate day .
Some good, some bad and got 36 points.
Winning score was 46 points off 28!
Won the â€œbeat the proâ€ comp with a towering 8 iron to 10 feet on the 8th.
After I spent an hour on the chipping green trying out a tip Chris aka anotherdouble  gave me at FP.
		
Click to expand...

Please do share..........??


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 9, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Please do share..........??
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to it Gordon. Dando just gets very very wristy. Trying to get him to chip by putting an 7 or 8 iron


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Today was the big one - the July medal! Well, it's not _actually_ a big one of course, but in my two and a half years a member I've only won two comps - July medal '17 and July medal '18, so it's a big one for me! Going for the threepeat. 

Made a great start birdying the first. Second hole is the 470 yard par 4, and a I got a 5 which is I'm delighted with. The third hole I hate, and it once again rogered me like a cheap hooker - triple bogey 7 and back down to earth with a bump. Parred 4 & 5 though, then on 6 I managed to clock my first out of bounds like a prize idiot, but birdied with the second ball to rescue a 5!

Then the 7th was just ridiculous. It's a 430 yard hole, I hit only a half-decent drive so had about 200 left to go. I thought, I could go for it with the hybrid, but let's not be silly - decided to hit 7 iron for safety and pitch on with the third. Well, no need to pitch on because after a great strike with the 7, it caught a downslope and somehow ended up about 6-7 feet past the pin! I was absolutely gobsmacked. Couldn't believe it. Never one to look a gift horse in the mouth, I hole the putt for my second birdie of the day!

Parred the 8th, bit of trouble on the 9th so got out with a double bogey, but I'd still managed a 5 over gross front nine of 38, my best front nine ever on my course I think. Back nine is easier, so I thought that's it, I've got it in the bag, the threepeat is on!!

Golf had other ideas. Couldn't keep it going. Double the par 5 10th. Par 3 11th, I managed to hit this stupid overhanging pine branch off the tee so double that as well. Bogey, bogey the next two, then on the 14th I managed to hit a chip and run in completely the wrong direction into a sodding bunker. Get out of nicely, but leave the putt one inch short so that's another double. Par on the 15th, finally, still have a chance of winning maybe. 16th is tough drive where you CANNOT fade the ball... guess what I do? Fade it straight into the trouble, it clatters around some tree branches and I fear the worst. Hit provisional into the same place obviously. My mate finds a ball pretty quickly though, and it's the first one! Joy! Never found the provisional - who cares! Punched it out nicely and made 5 for bogey. 17th is a par 3, bloody topped it off the tee and end up with another double. 18th was alright, very nearly chipped in for par, stopped literally 1cm short for a tap-in bogey.

End result is that I finished with a net 66, 2 under handicap. So I still have a small chance of winning it again, certainly of winning division 2 anyway - just so frustrated at the moment that the back nine was such a struggle when I normally find it easier than the front. Hoping it hasn't cost me a third July medal on the trot! Haha.

Medal aside, as I was two under handicap I expect I'll get another cut that should take me down to 18. My goal for this year (well, last year actually but rolled over to this year when I failed) achieved. 

Click to expand...

Well results are finally in, good news and bad news I guess.

Good news - I am a three time July Medal winner!  Albeit division 2 winner only but I'm counting it. Haha.

Bad news - and this'll teach me to count my chickens before they've hatched. CSS went down one so I only got cut to 18.5. Oh well, shouldn't be too long now. Just one more good round....


----------



## louise_a (Jul 9, 2019)

Played in a club match at Davyhulme today, for some reason I never play well here despite it being a flat pretty straightforward course, it also nearly always rains when i play there and today was not exception. I was awful, hardly anything went right and I got hammered 6&4 a day to mostly forget about.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just got back from playing in our 9 hole Tuesday thrash. Low and behold with a scorecard in hand I played well for a change.

Started and finished with a bogey, throw in 6 pars & a birdie in between for a gross 37, 1 over par and 21pts.. Should have been 22 but due to stroke allowance for 9 hole comp I had to settle for a single point on the 1st. Swing starting to feel like it used to Cat 1 may be achievable at some point in the very distant future ðŸ˜‚

Was leading when I left but still a fair few Mexicans out on the course
		
Click to expand...

Just got a very late notification that all scores are in.. Lowest gross was mine but nothing for it as stableford comp.

Got beat by 2 points, still a 0.4 cut means absolutely no change to my playing handicap but it's a move in the right direction..


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Nothing to it Gordon. Dando just gets very very wristy. Trying to get him to chip by putting an 7 or 8 iron
		
Click to expand...

For some reason I try and scoop or flick the ball but now Iâ€™m trying to keep everything like my putting action.
On the chipping green it was going
Ok but thereâ€™s no pressure to score so weâ€™ll see how it goes this weekend when I play


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 10, 2019)

Singles quarter final knockout last night.

I only went and won 5 & 3, actually played some cracking golf for a change


----------



## Jay-Marie (Jul 10, 2019)

36 hole scratch comp today and came in with 82 + 79 (par 69) beating the nearest competitor by 4 shots/ Note to self - going to need a bigger trophy cabinet come the end of the season lol


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 10, 2019)

Stab board comp today , blobbed 1st due to an awful lie behind a tree and some poor choices from there and another 2 due to bunkers but didnâ€™t give in and kept fighting to finish with 34 points. 

Drove as well as I have in a long time so pleased with that. Looks like 44 points is winning. Thatâ€™s an 8 HCP shooting level gross.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 10, 2019)

3 over back 9 today ðŸ˜ƒ

8 million over front 9 ðŸ¥´



Front 9, 1 over last week an that back 9 today would be a cracking eclectic score off my hc. Pity thatâ€™s not how golfs played... ðŸ˜†


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2019)

Good news  - came 5th in medal today
Bad news - only 10 entered
ðŸ¤”


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 10, 2019)

Played the weekday medal today & played like an idiot. A donkey with three legs could have done better. But at least it was better than the weekend's performances ...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			3 over back 9 today ðŸ˜ƒ

8 million over front 9 ðŸ¥´



Front 9, 1 over last week an that back 9 today would be a cracking eclectic score off my hc. Pity thatâ€™s not how golfs played... ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

At least you know you CAN do it on each 9....


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 10, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



*Re: I played today and......*

Drove beautifully all the way round until I got to the 16th when my heavy slice reappeared out of nowhere. 4 lost balls on 16, 17 and 18 

Click to expand...

unlucky... i get the same nonsense.. i start thinking im a good golfer and its all natural... just swing the club... and yes its just like you a big massive cut across the ball and watch it sail away lol


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 10, 2019)

Open week continued today with the course is very differnt conditions to the weekend.
Constant torrential rain all day. 
Out we went at half 4.
6 over front. 
9pars back 9 for 35 points.

Buffer in my first comp at cat 1. I'll take it.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 10, 2019)

Seniors knockout match today.  Putting was absolutely awful, only holed one putt outside of two feet.  One the other side of the coin, started to nail my irons after ten weeks of not having an idea where they were going.  My opponent wasnâ€™t at his best and won 3&1, but need to get the putting sorted.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

played the Kings with Slow Dave, right in the middle of there Wednesday Stableford, so he fitted in very well.

Had a look at the scores before i went out usual winners were 40+ points around the Old Torvean, but not this new bad boy... leader was 31 points and the CSS was 75 already in bright sunshine and no wind, the old course the CSS usually went down if anything. pace was pretty slow, we would have been over 4 hours, but on getting to the highest and furthers away part of the course it lashed it down, and i mean lashed, course was flooded in parts withing Mins, so we decided to walk in. 

Rain was so heavy the road outside was like a river, cars were going up on the pavement to get past, only a big large wheel Land Rover defender went though it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2019)

Had the day off to play a round at Stanmore with my Uncle. Was nice to play a round with him, first time for a while. Weather was good, maybe a bit too warm at times. Course is great condition. Breakfast was good. Alright that's all the positives over with.

Sadly the golf was complete and total crap. Started by three-putting the first two holes. Awful hook with the driver on the 5th. Awful hook with the 7 iron on the par 3 8th. Another awful hooked drive on the 9th. On the 10th (par 3) I did the classic golf trick of willing a crap shot into existence by thinking "that front nine was so bad I wouldn't be surprised if I start the back with a shank". On the 11th I mucked about so much with the chipping that I just gave up and picked the ball up (first one short and rolled back down the slope, next one right off the other side, third go too long and back down the same slope off the front). God knows what I was doing there. Left another chip short on the 13th and then missed a very makeable putt. At the 14th, I finally make my first par of the day. Follow that with an absolute joke of a hole and a blob. Then made a birdie as if to pretend I can actually play. Great tee shot on the long par 3 17th, so I thought, but it flies off the back and I duff the first chip back. 18th was another joke as I have to chip out of the trees and it hits the tiniest branch square on and comes back to me. 

So yeah, pretty much all aspects of golf failed me and I came in with 28 points. Was still better than being at work... I think.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 11, 2019)

My game has completely deserted me.

Shot 95 this evening, 25 points. Not one part of my game felt good, hit a couple of beautiful, effortless drives but followed every one up with rubbish second shots and even shanked one. Chipping was woeful and my putting was okay but still managed a few 3 putts.

Bum.


----------



## Crow (Jul 11, 2019)

Work golf day at Druids Heath GC near Aldridge.

Greens were surprisingly fast, apparently their Club Champs are this weekend and they've been preparing in advance, just ironed the greens this morning.

Scored 30 points which was okay.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 11, 2019)

Played at Royal Cinque Ports as the guest of a friend. Beautiful day, sun shining, and a modest breeze  -  which may make some of the last "Kent meet" attendees a bit envious. Course fantastic and in great condition. (Think I like it better than RSG!)  Played darn well if I say so myself, and came in with a  nett level par 72 (36 points)


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2019)

Went for a friendly knock this afternoon. Still canâ€™t quite piece a whole round together. 36 points though with 2 birdies but too many blobs. 

Hit some stinking drives and some absolute trash. Irons seem to be slowly improving though. No more comps till end of August due to hols and work though which sucks!


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2019)

What a horrible day!
Playing at Puttenham and I drove the first and two putted for birdie!
Next two holes were okay before I had a call from the wife to say she'd been in an accident and her car was totally lunched!
She was totally fine and our son was helping her out ....................... she was just letting me know and I was to continue my round.
I wish I bloody hadn't as my mind was gone.
Now, anyone got a car for sale?


----------



## BrianM (Jul 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			What a horrible day!
Playing at Puttenham and I drove the first and two putted for birdie!
Next two holes were okay before I had a call from the wife to say she'd been in an accident and her car was totally lunched!
She was totally fine and our son was helping her out ....................... she was just letting me know and I was to continue my round.
I wish I bloody hadn't as my mind was gone.
Now, anyone got a car for sale?  

Click to expand...

Main thing is sheâ€™s ok, easily get another car.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Main thing is sheâ€™s ok, easily get another car.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Always another chance to play there again


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 12, 2019)

a round of two halves yesterday. front 9, loads of bad shots, 4 blobs, 10 points. 

back 9, like a different player. played every hole well, only blemish was on the 13th when misjudged a bunker shot, took all of the ball, and none of the sand, whizzed straight into OOB! Other than that, hit just about every shot well for 20 points.

funny old game.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jul 12, 2019)

Played in the club stableford this morning, left the driver in the bag as I'm hitting my 3 wood longer and straighter. Started badly, blobbed 2 out of the first 3 holes but finished the first nine with 17 points. Second nine was much better, scored at least 2 points on every hole to record 22 points. Easily my best competitive round.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2019)

roll up, as practice for the Jackson off the new Black Tee's ( which i'd convinced myself i wasn't got to play off the very back tees anymore)

played much better, 5 birdies two bogies, only blip was 3 putting from 10 feet on the 14th, we i was the only one on the green off the tee. more break than distance to the hole and completely miss read it. Took the money and the won our match in the 4 ball.

So pretty much predict i will shoot 100 tomorrow


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 12, 2019)

After a run of 8 buffers/cuts It came to an end today. Missed a 3 footer than refused to break on 1 and it set the tone for the round.  
No confidence putting and misjudged roll on wet greens made up and downs a lottery. 

30 points so not a complete disaster but unhappy the good run finished. 

Back to 6 for tomorrow.  Last day of open week tomorrow. Just a closest to the pin to show for it.   Hopefully the weather will be nice as it was minging front 9 again today.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 12, 2019)

I haven't played much this week but did play in a team open today, I was pretty steady, only one double bogey but not enough pars, I did score 32 points but it was rather boring scoring.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2019)

Had to go for a little nine hole practise tonight since I was so completely rubbish yesterday. Much better today, got a few pars a few bogeys and only one real rubbish hole. Hopefully back on track for our match play quarter final tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 13, 2019)

Shot 89 at Burley in the New Forest yesterday. Rubbish front 9 but got it together on the back.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2019)

Had an unbelievable match in the betterball knockout quarter finals. Up against 13 & 15, while my partner is off 18 and me 19.

We had to tee off at 8:28, and it's fair to say we never play that early so it was a struggle. We lost the first 3 holes as 15 hcap fired out of the blocks with par, par, bogey. Not the best start for us. At the 4th hole, 13 hcap holes an impossible putt for par and we think 'this is ridiculous'.. but I manage to hole a 10-ish footer for par myself. Afterwards we realise we had a shot there so I've actually won the hole to get us back to 2 down. Very much needed!

The 5th is an easy par 3, we pretty much all par it, then the 6th is a nice downhill par 4, I play it really nicely to par it and win the hole. Then on the 7th the three of us are getting a shot on the 13 hcap who pars, I had a horror show but my mate pars it nicely to win us the hole and get us back to all square already! We lose the 8th to a good putt, but my mate gets another good par at the 9th so we're all square at half way. Feeling confident now as we usually play well on the back nine.

We lose the 10th to a par and having a little trouble on the 11th, I go in the bunker short of the green. I get out of it nicely though and hole a good 12 foot putt for par! Pressure on their 15 hcap, but he passes the test and holes for a half. On the 12th both of us are getting a shot, and they leave the door open as one hooks his drive and the other slices it. My mate bogeys when I still had a simple par putt left but it's already good enough for the win. Back to all square.

The 13th doesn't go well as both make a right mess of our 2nd shots and lose the hole. But on the 14th, a 280 yard par 4, I hit a fantastic drive which rolls miles in the baked conditions and ends up on the right fringe. I lag it up close to take a tap in birdie and level it up again. On the 15th this time it's my mate's turn to birdie, a cracking sand wedge approach to 4 feet and sinks the putt. We're now leading for the first time in the match! The timing is perfect as well as three of us are getting a shot on the 16th. The 13 hcap makes a routine par, but me and my partner both have 10 or 12 footers (from opposite sides) for par ourselves. Mate goes first and only just misses, taps in for 5 so the half is safe. I know it comes fast off the left side, so I can't hit it with a lot of pace anyway... I play it, it comes in from the left, stops on the edge of the cup for what seemed like an eternity (was one second really) - and then drops! We go two up with two to play having won three holes in a row! And it's my third great putt of the day.

The 17th is a tricky 171 yard par 3, I thought I'd hit a cracker but it just caught the top lip of the bunker that's short of the green. Luckily my mate manages a bogey which is only matched by their 13 hcap, so we've won the match 2&1!

Truly awesome match to play in, I can't believe we came back from 3 down after 3 but we just never panicked, carried on playing our golf until something dropped for us like it did on the 4th. We played great as a team, and delighted to be through to the semi-finals!


----------



## Coffey (Jul 13, 2019)

Played Thursday evening in our 9 hole comp. managed to finally get cut down to 9. First time into single figures! Although I am still disappointed, got down to 9.3. I blobbed the last which was a shot hole which even a bogey would have seen me down to 8.9. 

Played on Friday morning and found myself 1 over par after 9 for 21 points. Playing probably my best golf ever. Then it all went down hill, playing the back 9 in 10 over for 13 points. Absolutely dreadful. Just lost all rhythm in my swing.

Then played this morning and couldnâ€™t hit the ball. Playing my worst golf Iâ€™ve probably played in years for 7 points after 9. Back 9 wasnâ€™t so bad for 16 points. Went from playing my best golf on Thursday and Friday morning to my worst golf. 

Annoying thing is I need to be off 9 for the scratch cup at portstewart on the 27th and I will now at least be 9.4 depending on css on Friday. Should have been easily into the 8â€™s!

Out tomorrow afternoon for a knockabout to hopefully turn it around


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2019)

back tee comp today, started with it hosing it down for the first 3 holes was nice after that, as predicted after yesterdays round, holed nothing in fact even missed 4 1 foot puts i would usually sink with my eyes closed, had five 3 putts and one 4 putt and an 8 on the card on 12 after finding the front right bunker. ball saw so plugged in the face all you could see was the hole the ball had made into the face in the wet sand. like a mouse hole, i don't thing i actually got the ball until the 3rd attempt at it so took an 8 on that hole which was game over. 84 gross, i was still in the top 10 though some shite scores

4 and a half hours too, didn't lose a ball and waited on every shot...no idea why it was so slow, love to find out from Tag marshall who the hold up was


----------



## Jay-Marie (Jul 13, 2019)

Well what a round that was, I could do no wrong and as such a 1.2 cut is heading my way (in to single figures finally)


----------



## larmen (Jul 13, 2019)

Have you ever had a round you were fairly happy with and when you added it all up it just didn't look that great?


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 13, 2019)

We played a team event today and a new birdie record for me. First time I've hit 5 birdies in one round!! I've had 4 a few times so it was really nice to birdie the 18th for my 5th of the day!! 
Looks like we might have won the team comp too, so that's nice ðŸ˜Š


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 13, 2019)

Played 14 holes like Tiger woods but the other four  like president Ford.
Tiger  level par 
The Pres 10 over.
Second shots mainly, canâ€™t play from the trees.


----------



## Yant (Jul 13, 2019)

Had an absolute shocker in the medal today. On the back of a week of really good practice too.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 13, 2019)

Well.... after a shocking season where I'd only managed 2 buffers out of 15 or so Q-Comps...â€¦â€¦   that's my first Captain's Day WON!!!....  40 pts with a blob.
Didn't see that coming


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 13, 2019)

2blue said:



			Well.... after a shocking season where I'd only managed 2 buffers out of 15 or so Q-Comps...â€¦â€¦   that's my first Captain's Day WON!!!....  40 pts with a blob.
Didn't see that coming 

Click to expand...

Well played Davy la!


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 14, 2019)

Monthly medal, out in 3 over 39. 
Started the back nine bogey, double bogey,  triple bogey ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
Got my self together and did the next 6 in -1 for a net 67 and a reasonable cut should ensue and maybe a prize!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2019)

played a charity bash yesterday,so for a change i put my old slazengers in the bag as the yonex irons and me are rapidly falling out of love with eachother.
 any way a very nice day was had including the only two players who have bona fede h/caps.ie a club member .so with that being said the pot hunters turn up and tell all and sundry who are willing to listen that they havent played for months and cant remember the last time they did play .well you guessed it ,the top four places taken up by pot hunting i dont play very often put me off 24 .yours truly had a great round which scored a very impressive 42 points ,but nowhere near the winners . but i enjoyed the day and the cause was a good one . 
just irks me that people play these events to basically cheat .
rant over .


----------



## Wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Played in a board comp today medal format. Drove it well, hit irons well, putted fairly well shot a 78. But absolutely hated playing courtesy of the 2 prize knobs I played with. They were 2 older guys I've had issue with in past when playing behind them. From the off today nothing but issues, they had a buggy whilst I was carrying they would literally drive off ahead soon as they'd played barely time for me to make a swing on my tee shots. On the 1st hole one went into the fodder I helped them looked but time came so I stopped helping and went off to my ball yet they carried on till found and played on.

On the 7th par 5 my 2nd shot finished pin high but in the sprinkler head. I took the relevant relief, then got accused of taking illegal drop telling me I should play as it lies ðŸ˜’.

Get to half way hut they said they werent stopping, no issue with me I went to 10th tee, they then decided to stop for a bacon roll and 2 coffees each, meaning I had to call group behind us through then got questioned why I did that. From then on during the back 9 didn't speak to me or even wait for me to play, except to ask me on the 17th why was I so slow and not keeping up, a swift reply of well when your driving off before I've teed off its hard to keep up . At the end I shook both there hands and said thanks for the game but should we be drawn together again I will be pulling out. 

Had a chat with the pro who advised I had taken correct action in the 7th and duly noted their extended search on the 1st hole. Also to state if the draw ever comes out and I'm with them to automatically withdraw me from comp. 

That has got to be one of the most unenjoyable rounds of golf I've ever played. Chat with a few of the lads in the bar who have had the exact same issues and also refuse to play with them...


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played in a board comp today medal format. Drove it well, hit irons well, putted fairly well shot a 78. But absolutely hated playing courtesy of the 2 prize knobs I played with. They were 2 older guys I've had issue with in past when playing behind them. From the off today nothing but issues, they had a buggy whilst I was carrying they would literally drive off ahead soon as they'd played barely time for me to make a swing on my tee shots. On the 1st hole one went into the fodder I helped them looked but time came so I stopped helping and went off to my ball yet they carried on till found and played on.

On the 7th par 5 my 2nd shot finished pin high but in the sprinkler head. I took the relevant relief, then got accused of taking illegal drop telling me I should play as it lies ðŸ˜’.

Get to half way hut they said they werent stopping, no issue with me I went to 10th tee, they then decided to stop for a bacon roll and 2 coffees each, meaning I had to call group behind us through then got questioned why I did that. From then on during the back 9 didn't speak to me or even wait for me to play, except to ask me on the 17th why was I so slow and not keeping up, a swift reply of well when your driving off before I've teed off its hard to keep up . At the end I shook both there hands and said thanks for the game but should we be drawn together again I will be pulling out.

Had a chat with the pro who advised I had taken correct action in the 7th and duly noted their extended search on the 1st hole. Also to state if the draw ever comes out and I'm with them to automatically withdraw me from comp.

That has got to be one of the most unenjoyable rounds of golf I've ever played. Chat with a few of the lads in the bar who have had the exact same issues and also refuse to play with them...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it doesn't help....  but all Clubs have them. It's the problem with drawing for playing groups. "It's more sociable" is the argument, that is until you're draw with the Club's 'knobs'
We have BRS booking & folk often try not to leave a space available, in case one of the Club's 'solo-knobs' sign's in with you.....  booking then becomes a version of 'musical-chairs'


----------



## Dando (Jul 14, 2019)

Played and lost 3&2 to my son in law who was getting 12 shots on me.
Had 5 pars, 1 birdie and eagled the par 5 18th.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

2blue said:



			Sorry it doesn't help....  but all Clubs have them. It's the problem with drawing for playing groups. "It's more sociable" is the argument, that is until you're draw with the Club's 'knobs'
We have BRS booking & folk often try not to leave a space available, in case one of the Club's 'solo-knobs' sign's in with you.....  booking then becomes a version of 'musical-chairs'
		
Click to expand...

Oh indeed I could even name the ones at my old club and not been there in nearly 10 years, seems I've discovered the ones at my new club to. If I'm drawn again I will pull out.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Played in a board comp today medal format. Drove it well, hit irons well, putted fairly well shot a 78. But absolutely hated playing courtesy of the 2 prize knobs I played with. They were 2 older guys I've had issue with in past when playing behind them. From the off today nothing but issues, they had a buggy whilst I was carrying they would literally drive off ahead soon as they'd played barely time for me to make a swing on my tee shots. On the 1st hole one went into the fodder I helped them looked but time came so I stopped helping and went off to my ball yet they carried on till found and played on.

On the 7th par 5 my 2nd shot finished pin high but in the sprinkler head. I took the relevant relief, then got accused of taking illegal drop telling me I should play as it lies ðŸ˜’.

Get to half way hut they said they werent stopping, no issue with me I went to 10th tee, they then decided to stop for a bacon roll and 2 coffees each, meaning I had to call group behind us through then got questioned why I did that. From then on during the back 9 didn't speak to me or even wait for me to play, except to ask me on the 17th why was I so slow and not keeping up, a swift reply of well when your driving off before I've teed off its hard to keep up . At the end I shook both there hands and said thanks for the game but should we be drawn together again I will be pulling out.

Had a chat with the pro who advised I had taken correct action in the 7th and duly noted their extended search on the 1st hole. Also to state if the draw ever comes out and I'm with them to automatically withdraw me from comp.

That has got to be one of the most unenjoyable rounds of golf I've ever played. Chat with a few of the lads in the bar who have had the exact same issues and also refuse to play with them...
		
Click to expand...

Was it just luck they got drawn together?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Was it just luck they got drawn together?
		
Click to expand...

 Yeah bad luck.


----------



## Lump (Jul 14, 2019)

Stinking front 9. Pulled finger out back 9 to scrape together a score and shoot level handicap. 
Get in the club house to see everyone else has had a mare with the wind and Iâ€™m sitting 3rd.
CSS looking like +2 so maybe even a cut down to 2 finally.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Was it just luck they got drawn together?
		
Click to expand...

God knows after how that went today all I know it was my bad luck. But I have an inkling them being drawn together wasn't by chance more through nobody wishing to play with them. But imo even more reason to split them up


----------



## Dando (Jul 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			God knows after how that went today all I know it was my bad luck. But I have an inkling them being drawn together wasn't by chance more through nobody wishing to play with them. But imo even more reason to split them up
		
Click to expand...

Invite them to a forum meet!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

Shot a crap score - net 77. Didn't make a par till 13. But who cares, England are World Champions.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 14, 2019)

Played in an 18-hole stableford comp at the club this afternoon (75Â°C+)
Anyway 2 PPs I had never played with - one lady and a man whose name I recognised somehow

All going along smoothly when at the 11th he hits a driver too far right and OOB
He then goes full Hatton hitting the tee-marker with half swings with his driver..and then i realised why his name was familiar.
3 weeks ago he went full Sergio on a green after a three-putt in a comp - holes all over the dance-floor and he was asked to leave the comp 

... me I got 40 points and left a fair few out there


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2019)

Medal, first hole and topped my 4 wood tee shot 25 yards into a pond, QB.
Didn't get a lot better after that, 93 gross net 80, 0.1 back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Strange day yesterday - should have been ecstatic but walked off disappointed.
Monthly Stableford.

Was 1 under gross through 12
26 points out

Slipped to 2 over on the 15th.

So well on course for my lowest score ever.

16 missed a 12incher to go to +3

17 was in a green side bunker, simple up and down for par. Thinned the bunker shot over the green in to jungle thick bracken never to see the ball again.

Was broken on the 18th tee, walked off with a poor 6.

43 points - but should and so easily could have been so much better.
Costly last few of holes.
		
Click to expand...

Tough luck but great shooting. Sounds as though you thought about the scores a bit and got ahead of yourself. All said and done though decent cut coming. Were you winning


----------



## Junior (Jul 15, 2019)

Finally got to CAT 1 ...... for a week at least.  Shot 3 over with 1 double, two bogies and a birdie.  Missed 5 really good birdie chances, and had a couple of three putts.  Two bogies were on par 5's on the back 9 too.  I walked off feeling pretty strange.  On the one hand, really pleased, on the other, annoyed at how much better it should have been.  CSS was rarely under par too so my cut wasn't as large as I though tit would be.  Are we ever happy with this game ??????


----------



## louise_a (Jul 15, 2019)

Junior said:



			Finally got to CAT 1 ...... for a week at least.  Shot 3 over with 1 double, two bogies and a birdie.  Missed 5 really good birdie chances, and had a couple of three putts.  Two bogies were on par 5's on the back 9 too.  I walked off feeling pretty strange.  On the one hand, really pleased, on the other, annoyed at how much better it should have been.  CSS was rarely under par too so my cut wasn't as large as I though tit would be.  Are we ever happy with this game ??????
		
Click to expand...


Great stuff, well done !!!


----------



## DRW (Jul 15, 2019)

17 holes played at home 4 over with 3 birdies(weirdly son birdied the same holes), played matchplay against son/wife, 5 under handicap, didn't win one flipping hole. Wife beat us 2 holes to nil: nil.

Played 27 holes at RSD with the whole family, 4 over by the 3rd and hadn't hit a bad shot(bunker everywhere) Hit 14 greens in regulation and couldn't get a put in(lost 3 balls,, rough is brutal currently).  Took to the last hole to get a birdie, hit a nasty thin onto the 18th pin high and sunk the putt. Nice lunch before hand.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2019)

Junior said:



			Finally got to CAT 1 ...... for a week at least.  Shot 3 over with 1 double, two bogies and a birdie.  Missed 5 really good birdie chances, and had a couple of three putts.  Two bogies were on par 5's on the back 9 too.  I walked off feeling pretty strange.  On the one hand, really pleased, on the other, annoyed at how much better it should have been.  CSS was rarely under par too so my cut wasn't as large as I though tit would be.  Are we ever happy with this game ??????
		
Click to expand...

Excellent bud.  Nice to get it done inspite of the putting, not because of it.  I feel your pain there.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 15, 2019)

(Friday) very drunk previous night, rough morning at work, several cups of coffee, started 5 (easy par 3), 8 ( lost ball off tee, easy peasy par 4). Two others balls were lost until game arrived back on 5th tee. Ship steadied and a 91 was made. Two nice pics of mother duck and three ducklings and also a nice picture of a Heron.


----------



## Junior (Jul 15, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Great stuff, well done !!!
		
Click to expand...




garyinderry said:



			Excellent bud.  Nice to get it done inspite of the putting, not because of it.  I feel your pain there.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  You're right Gaz.  I tried to be a bit more aggressive with a couple of putts after "cosying" up a few birdie putts and it cost me.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 15, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Strange day yesterday - should have been ecstatic but walked off disappointed.
Monthly Stableford.

Was 1 under gross through 12
26 points out

Slipped to 2 over on the 15th.

So well on course for my lowest score ever.

16 missed a 12incher to go to +3

17 was in a green side bunker, simple up and down for par. Thinned the bunker shot over the green in to jungle thick bracken never to see the ball again.

Was broken on the 18th tee, walked off with a poor 6.

43 points - but should and so easily could have been so much better.
Costly last few of holes.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate. Donâ€™t worry bout last couple of holes. ðŸ‘


----------



## JamesR (Jul 15, 2019)

Club Championships this weekend, I shot 73 off the whites in round 1 for a share of 2nd place. Then on Sunday, in the penultimate group out, I struggled round in 79 off the blues. So I got a 0.4 cut, down to 3.7, on the Saturday and buffered on the Sunday.
Over all I finished in 7th, only beaten by lower handicappers (mostly county players).
I think a lack of fitness, and practice, may have affected the 2nd round, as I just couldn't get through the ball effectively like I did on the first day. Like Junior says, so many what if's!
But no doubles (or worse) and only 1 three putt over the two days (and the greens were lightning fast) is a decent return to form with a card in my hand.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 15, 2019)

Junior said:



			Thanks.  You're right Gaz.  I tried to be a bit more aggressive with a couple of putts after "cosying" up a few birdie putts and it cost me.
		
Click to expand...

Great feeling and achievement.  Just wait till the day your putter gets hot and you can take advantage of the ball striking.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 15, 2019)

Half doz holes yesterday evening and - bless all things jiminy cricket - I found a way to hit quite nice iron shots.  Lovely   Until I played my second shot on the last hole.  And off it went - in a direction almost perpendicular to where I should have been going and looking for a place to hide deep in the woods.  Another two attempts produce the same result - what is it they say about madness?  A third - and it pings beautifully away.  I dunno - golf...


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2019)

Played the Bracken for the first time yesterday, early tee time 08.24 meant up at 5am, but it was well worth it.

Full breakfast on arrival so didn't need anything from the halfway house which was well stocked.

Decided to play off the whites which led to some long approaches into the green, sometimes slightly blocked not knowing the best side of the fairways to be, but also brought a lot of fairway bunkers into play!  I won't be using the driver on some holes in next Sundays Medal so this round was a good education for me.

Course was in very good condition, greens were a little slower than I'm used to at Coventry, but I fully understand why they can't be quicker as they wouldn't hold the ball with so many undulations and run-offs, I'll just need to adjust to them when playing.

Lost 3 balls, 2 of which were really unlucky and just a lack of knowledge of the course, 1 was a poor shot on the par3 5th, I was worried about pulling it left OOB so I put it into the scrub between the 4th & 5th greens on the right!

5 decent pars and just missing birdie putts on the 3rd, 8th & 18th after great drives and approaches into the greens in regulation, the others were on the par3's 11th & 16th, which the latter won our matchplay 4 & 2.

Medal on Sunday on the Bracken so hopeful of a better nett score of 83 as I essentially blobbed 6 holes (nett double bogeys ramped it up) of which 3 were lost balls.

It can only get better....


----------



## OnTour (Jul 15, 2019)

Saturday 7 birdies and -2 in the COMP never stressed, new putter grip is perfect investment. a year struggling and a 1.3 cut #StillLearning #TGN


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2019)

Fish said:



			Played the Bracken for the first time yesterday, early tee time 08.24 meant up at 5am, but it was well worth it.

Full breakfast on arrival so didn't need anything from the halfway house which was well stocked.

Decided to play off the whites which led to some long approaches into the green, sometimes slightly blocked not knowing the best side of the fairways to be, but also brought a lot of fairway bunkers into play!  I won't be using the driver on some holes in next Sundays Medal so this round was a good education for me.

Course was in very good condition, greens were a little slower than I'm used to at Coventry, but I fully understand why they can't be quicker as they wouldn't hold the ball with so many undulations and run-offs, I'll just need to adjust to them when playing.

Lost 3 balls, 2 of which were really unlucky and just a lack of knowledge of the course, 1 was a poor shot on the par3 5th, I was worried about pulling it left OOB so I put it into the scrub between the 4th & 5th greens on the right!

5 decent pars and just missing birdie putts on the 3rd, 8th & 18th after great drives and approaches into the greens in regulation, the others were on the par3's 11th & 16th, which the latter won our matchplay 4 & 2.

Medal on Sunday on the Bracken so hopeful of a better nett score of 83 as I essentially blobbed 6 holes (nett double bogeys ramped it up) of which 3 were lost balls.

It can only get better....
		
Click to expand...

Robin....  how longs the travel from your place (Club) to Woodhall?


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2019)

2blue said:



			Robin....  how longs the travel from your place (Club) to Woodhall?
		
Click to expand...

Took me 1hr 50 to get there Sunday morning, easy journey, didnâ€™t push it, took closer to 2hrs back though mainly due to diversions for the 1940â€™s weekend in the town.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 15, 2019)

Just finished chopping it around 27 holes at St Georgeâ€™s hill with @Captainron 

Started at 4.15 and only a 4 ball held us up for 2 holes

What a place to play golf. Red and Blue Course is beautiful condition but I felt the green was the ugly sister of the 3 loops of 9

Very generous fairways. Even Cameron managed to hit a few. Although on one hole he was 80 yards wide with his 1st shot and his provisional was over 160 yards wide. A new record on a tree lined course ðŸ¤£

Not quite as good as Swinley or Sunningdale for me but still a lovely setting. Shame some of the houses that line the course are a bit rough but you canâ€™t have it all.


----------



## Siolag (Jul 15, 2019)

Went round in 115 today. Best ever score. Still having some crap holes and triples on par 3's which frustrate, but also got a 3 and a 4 today. 

My first ever lesson is on Wednesday.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 15, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just finished chopping it around 27 holes at St Georgeâ€™s hill with @Captainron 

Started at 4.15 and only a 4 ball held us up for 2 holes

What a place to play golf. Red and Blue Course is beautiful condition but I felt the green was the ugly sister of the 3 loops of 9

Very generous fairways. Even Cameron managed to hit a few. Although on one hole he was 80 yards wide with his 1st shot and his provisional was over 160 yards wide. A new record on a tree lined course ðŸ¤£
.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d just come off 2 consecutive pars and was getting too used to that ball so I had to set it free. And then give it a friend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2019)

Fish said:



			Took me 1hr 50 to get there Sunday morning, easy journey, didnâ€™t push it, took closer to 2hrs back though mainly due to diversions for the 1940â€™s weekend in the town.
		
Click to expand...

I believe Glyn was loaning out some of his clobber, so people fitted right in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 15, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just finished chopping it around 27 holes at St Georgeâ€™s hill with @Captainron

Started at 4.15 and only a 4 ball held us up for 2 holes

What a place to play golf. Red and Blue Course is beautiful condition but I felt the green was the ugly sister of the 3 loops of 9

Very generous fairways. Even Cameron managed to hit a few. Although on one hole he was 80 yards wide with his 1st shot and his provisional was over 160 yards wide. A new record on a tree lined course ðŸ¤£

Not quite as good as Swinley or Sunningdale for me but still a lovely setting. *Shame some of the houses that line the course are a bit rough but you canâ€™t have it all*.
		
Click to expand...

The GM there told me that the average house price on the estate is a whopping Â£21m!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 15, 2019)

played at Leigh, course looked in great condition but the greens, which looked lovely, were so slow. I really had a weird round  twice I had a run of 3 pars but in between those patches I was really quite poor.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 15, 2019)

7 over front 9, with 3 lost balls. 2 over back 9. Driving was spot on, only missing one fairway by about a yard. Putting was ok, but didn't bag a single birdie all the way round. Iron play on the front 9 was dire.

It was my first game in a few weeks, so reasonably pleased with it. Driving, after thinking age was catching up with me as my regular playing partners had been up with me for most of the year - wow! Typically, 20-40 yards ahead of them on most holes.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2019)

Have just heard that my 36pts at Tyneside with 4 blobs, last week, was good enough to get me into the August England Golf Week Finals @ Woodhall Spa. I must have got the sympathy vote.....  & by sh1t I deserved it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2019)

Siolag said:



			Went round in 115 today. Best ever score. Still having some crap holes and triples on par 3's which frustrate, but also got a 3 and a 4 today.

My first ever lesson is on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Good starting point before the lesson. Keep going forward


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just finished chopping it around 27 holes at St Georgeâ€™s hill with @Captainron

Not quite as good as Swinley or Sunningdale for me but still a lovely setting. *Shame some of the houses that line the course are a bit rough but you canâ€™t have it all.*

Click to expand...

Agreed, it's like playing through the middle of a council estate!


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 16, 2019)

36 points and a lovely summer's afternoon walk at Seaford Head yesterday. Course wasn't in the best condition I've ever seen it, but the views were as amazing as ever. Even managed reasonable golf! 

Happy days.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

Played a society round yesterday at Sweetwoods. Another what if round. 

34 points having knifed 4 wedges though greens (2 balls lost and 2 not nice) Iâ€™m not too disappointed. More gutted I lost a ball on the 18th as Iâ€™d amassed enough pars alongside a couple of bogeys that a final par would have got me 36 points. Managing a second ball par after (ironically) a very nice wedge was a little consolation.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 16, 2019)

Played a club match at Burnham Beeches. What a beautiful course and in fantastic nick.

You could do a helluva lot worse than playing there if you get a chance.

Loved it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 16, 2019)

Played at Rufford with three pals, struggled on the front nine trying to play shots I shouldn't and hit 14 points. Back nine I played percentage golf playing the shots I know I can hit. Smashed it for 20 points and there should of been more. Went from last to joint first and Lady Luck was not with me.
Thought Rufford was a nice course.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Played a society round yesterday at Sweetwoods. Another what if round. 34 points ...
		
Click to expand...

I'd be very happy with 34 points around Sweetwoods! The most important question there is how'd you do on 15/16, the stupid par 5/long par 3 combo!? Course was in great nick last time i played it, about a month ago. Just a shame my golf was not!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			I'd be very happy with 34 points around Sweetwoods! The most important question there is how'd you do on 15/16, the stupid par 5/long par 3 combo!? Course was in great nick last time i played it, about a month ago. Just a shame my golf was not!
		
Click to expand...

Played 14-17 1 under gross. The final par 5 usually beats me up but was actually a very standard 3 wood, hybrid, wedge and 2 putt. 
Par 3 a little chip sideways and lucky long putt. 

For Â£18 I donâ€™t think many are better on the area.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 17, 2019)

Had another game at the Kings last night, seldom have i hit the ball so well off the tee, but with the slow new greens it was impossible to hole any of the puts that were birdie range.

Course is coming on leaps and bounds and already spotted and few places where you can get fooled by some of the bunkering.


----------



## DRW (Jul 17, 2019)

Had a day off, hacked off the tee. One drive on the fairway, the rest hitting trees, left and right.

Good company, lovely course, lovely food and gravity played its part to ensured the final putt that had missed the hole, fell back into it, so the game was halved between us, great finish.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 17, 2019)

DRW said:



			Had a day off, hacked off the tee. One drive on the fairway, the rest hitting trees, left and right.

Good company, lovely course, lovely food and gravity played its part to ensured the final putt that had missed the hole, fell back into it, so the game was halved between us, great finish.
		
Click to expand...

no castles?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2019)

Not me....but my daughter got her first hole in one today.
Amazing as she has played between +1 and 4 for the last 30 years.

Just two more to equal her dad and four more to equal her grandad now.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2019)

Now I didnâ€™t play today but I see @upsidedown did and he had a very impressive round in the midland golf union seniors event. 

Great round today.

Good luck for tomorrow ðŸ‘


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Now I didnâ€™t play today but I see @upsidedown did and he had a very impressive round in the midland golf union seniors event.

Great round today.

Good luck for tomorrow ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glynn.
At Coventry for the above and getting some sneaky practice in before RickG's memorial day  Played really steady apart from the par 5 6th when chipping out from under the trees on the right got a flier and went OB and walked off with  triple. Greens in top nick.

Playing with an Eastwood and a Westwood tomorrow


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 17, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Cheers Glynn.
At Coventry for the above and getting some sneaky practice in before RickG's memorial day  Played really steady apart from the par 5 6th when chipping out from under the trees on the right got a flier and went OB and walked off with  triple. Greens in top nick.

Playing with an Eastwood and a Westwood tomorrow 

Click to expand...

As long as your game doesnâ€™t go southwood ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## louise_a (Jul 17, 2019)

Yesterday I play a 4BBB knockout at my club, it was pretty even but it was safe to say they had the lock and they won 2&1,
Today was a 4BBB open  at Crompton and Royton, we played pretty well but were too erratic, I had an eagle for 5 points but we also had a blob and three 1 point holes, 40 points left us 3 behind the winners. and one out of the prizes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Decided to play supper club and test the back post physio. Good news was actually hitting the ball was pain free. Bad news was using a carry bag was  a mistake and caused the back to really hurt. Good news is it was no more painful than when this all started. Good, good news is once I did 40 minutes of stretching again took two neurofen and put heat on it the pain was much reduced. Had to get on the ground a few times on the course and really stretch it out so don't be alarmed if you see a brightly coloured mass on the floor next week. It'll mean the back is struggling again

I only managed 15 points but thought it was going to be one of those days when I hit a pitch stone dead for opening birdie. Going along great (on back 9) until 14 when I lost 2 balls off the tee and didn't score, 15 when I went into a ditch (but scrambled a point) and 16 when I went left again OOB. I chipped really well and made a great sand save at 17 and chipped dead on 18. Just need to keep going with the exercises, try and do some short game work and putting and then hit balls at weekend. Put me down for 25 at Addington and 23 on the Old and 24 on the New (if I play well!).


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decided to play supper club and test the back post physio. Good news was actually hitting the ball was pain free. Bad news was *using a carry bag was  a mistake* and caused the back to really hurt. Good news is it was no more painful than when this all started. Good, good news is once I did 40 minutes of stretching again took two neurofen and put heat on it the pain was much reduced. Had to get on the ground a few times on the course and really stretch it out so don't be alarmed if you see a brightly coloured mass on the floor next week. It'll mean the back is struggling again

I only managed 15 points but thought it was going to be one of those days when I hit a pitch stone dead for opening birdie. Going along great (on back 9) until 14 when I lost 2 balls off the tee and didn't score, 15 when I went into a ditch (but scrambled a point) and 16 when I went left again OOB. I chipped really well and made a great sand save at 17 and chipped dead on 18. Just need to keep going with the exercises, try and do some short game work and putting and then hit balls at weekend. Put me down for 25 at Addington and 23 on the Old and 24 on the New (if I play well!).
		
Click to expand...

This seems like a schoolboy error??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This seems like a schoolboy error?? 

Click to expand...

Yes and no. Only had carry bag with me as I only use trolley bag when I bring Motocaddy up at the weekend and time we went out the pro shop was closed and so no trollies to hire electric or pull. I wanted to get out on the course to at least hit a few shots and see exactly what did and didn't hurt and where my game was so faced with carry or nothing. Definitely feel it was this that caused the pain but hitting a few balls later so we'll see. Was definitely 7/10 coming off 18 in the pain stakes but did the physio exercises when I got in and stuck deep heat on and back to a 3/10 today


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2019)

So having got back to 3/10 you are going back to hit more balls? Doesn't sound the best idea to me. Physio exercises, and rest sounds sensible. I guess it takes all sorts.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So having got back to 3/10 you are going back to hit more balls? Doesn't sound the best idea to me. Physio exercises, and rest sounds sensible. I guess it takes all sorts.
		
Click to expand...

He is just playing with my emotions about getting a cheap round at Sunningdale


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 18, 2019)

Played a round after work yesterday. If I could learn how to putt I'm in for a cut. 82 gross, 36 points, with 40 putts. 40 friggin putts. Absolutely useless.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 18, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Cheers Glynn.
At Coventry for the above and getting some sneaky practice in before RickG's memorial day  Played really steady apart from the par 5 6th when chipping out from under the trees on the right got a flier and went OB and walked off with  triple. Greens in top nick.

Playing with an Eastwood and a Westwood tomorrow 

Click to expand...

36 putts today did the damage , finished 11th in age division and 25th overall so not too bad


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Only managed 8 holes today, first time with the new A flex shaft on my M2 driver. Hard to tell if it's going to help my game or not, as I couldn't hit  any club flush [ no change there then ]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So having got back to 3/10 you are going back to hit more balls? Doesn't sound the best idea to me. Physio exercises, and rest sounds sensible. I guess it takes all sorts.
		
Click to expand...

Hit exactly 24 balls. Hit 21 very well. 15 minutes putting, 10 minutes chipping and 10 balls in the bunker. I am done and ready for Monday. Once dinner has gone down, back on the mat for tonights exercises. Rest now until Monday. Club championships this weekend so can't get out and play anyway


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hit exactly 24 balls. Hit 21 very well. 15 minutes putting, 10 minutes chipping and 10 balls in the bunker. I am done and ready for Monday. Once dinner has gone down, back on the mat for tonights exercises. Rest now until Monday. Club championships this weekend so can't get out and play anyway
		
Click to expand...

The longer you take to pull out of Sunningdale the lower my offer drops. Down to Â£22.50 now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			The longer you take to pull out of Sunningdale the lower my offer drops. Down to Â£22.50 now 

Click to expand...

You're as funny as haemorrhoids


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2019)

I played to day and was generally extremely average, bordering on twattish at times ............................ but I don't care.
The reason I don't care about my score is because I thinned, fatted, knifed, dobbed, dunched and flubbed absolutely NO chips or pitches!
Okay, I wasn't knocking them stiff, but every pitch/chip I made was followed by a putt!
Happy days.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You're as funny as haemorrhoids
		
Click to expand...

I do love a bit of banter 

Â£20


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I do love a bit of banter 

Â£20
		
Click to expand...

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz what a sad man


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz what a sad man
		
Click to expand...

Classic coming from you. Biggest attention seeker on the forum!


----------



## Crow (Jul 18, 2019)

Played this evening in the 9 holer and managed to best Rory in both the "big score on the first" category and the "missing a short putt" category, all on the first hole.

First hole par 4, tee shot OB, just short of the green in 4, bladed chip, putt past the hole, leave the next two inches short and casually go up to tap in and miss the ball altogether! Down for a 9.

Needless to say I didn't go on to win anything.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played this evening in the 9 holer and managed to best Rory in both the "big score on the first" category and the "missing a short putt" category, all on the first hole.

First hole par 4, tee shot OB, just short of the green in 4, bladed chip, putt past the hole, leave the next two inches short and casually go up to tap in and miss the ball altogether! Down for a 9.

Needless to say I didn't go on to win anything.
		
Click to expand...

Can you blame it on the clubs Nick?


----------



## Crow (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Can you blame it on the clubs Nick? 

Click to expand...

I'd like to but I did beat Rory on the last where I made a fine bogey having scuffed my tee shot 50 yards.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2019)

Knock out last night at Nairn. weather had been OK, got t the first tee and it starts lashing down, so on with the WP's but its a westerly for the first time in a while (the prevailing wind) cleared up by the 3rd tee and was lovely and sunny for the rest of the round.

guy i was playing was very quiet and didn't really say a word, other than thats good or flag out for the front 9 and didn't really attempt to walk alongside me down the fairways either

anyway won't go into the details, but i played pretty well and won 4&3 only one bogey and 4 birdies, once the game was over he changed and asked if we could play the remaining holes and was very chatty, Turns out he was a Doctor and was embarrassed about the amount of shots he got. had a nice chat about the changes to the course, played even better on the last 3, birdied 16,17 and 18 and he did on 17 and 18.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2019)

A medal yesterday for me, the girl I played with was on fire right from the off with a birdie at the first, she was level par for the first nine and finished the round 4 over great going off 8 handicap.
 I actually wasn't far from her tee to green but I found loads of greenside bunkers and my chipping and putting was frankly abysmal, rather disappointing as my short game has been decent of late.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2019)

foursome tie lat night against two old boys who were great player in there day, both still cat1.

Comfortable win in the end, both hit the ball straight, but in reality were at times 40 yards further back than us. 

Into the Q finals.

My pp had to dash, but I had a drink with them and a chat in the bar. they had won the trophy 10 times in the past and one of them was using an old 6 iron to put with. said he didn't like modern putters, TBH he used it pretty well


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			foursome tie lat night against two old boys who were great player in there day, both still cat1.

Comfortable win in the end, both hit the ball straight, but in reality were at times 40 yards further back than us. 

Into the Q finals.

My pp had to dash, but I had a drink with them and a chat in the bar. they had won the trophy 10 times in the past and one of them was using an old 6 iron to put with. said he didn't like modern putters, TBH he used it pretty well
		
Click to expand...

Old 6 iron?   Why didnt he just use an old putter.    


Mad  haha


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Old 6 iron?   Why didnt he just use an old putter. 


Mad  haha
		
Click to expand...

??
first off i thought it was a hickory club, but one of those with the shaft made to look like wood. hit a couple of great putts with it


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			??
first off i thought it was a hickory club, but one of those with the shaft made to look like wood. git a couple of great putts with it
		
Click to expand...

Wow that is an old 6 iron.  Takes all sorts I suppose.  I cant laugh. I've had my fair share of what the hell is thats.  Lol


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 20, 2019)

Shot my lowest round of the year with a 73, and 41 points. Shame it wasnâ€™t a competition and just a swindle


----------



## Crow (Jul 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			??
first off i thought it was a hickory club, but one of those with the shaft made to look like wood. hit a couple of great putts with it
		
Click to expand...

Back then irons went up to an 8, the putter was often stamped as the 9, this is what the guy would have had.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2019)

Crow said:



			Back then irons went up to an 8, the putter was often stamped as the 9, this is what the guy would have had.
		
Click to expand...

he said it was a 6 iron


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2019)

10 over today. Dodgy knee in a brace, buggy, showers, what could go wrong? Played like an idiot, but scored ok. Medsl tomorrow, would take that.


----------



## Crow (Jul 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			he said it was a 6 iron
		
Click to expand...

A pre-war 6 iron would have the loft of a modern 8 or 9 iron, not good for putting.

It's a commonly made mistake as it looks more like a modern 6 than a 9.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2019)

Yesterday at the Zoo was a game of two halves...
19 out, laying pretty well in light rain and a bit of breeze.
When the sun came out I lost it completely and scaped 11 coming back.
Annoying.
Today I played in a Captains charity day at a local club(Ellesborough) partnering my old golfing partner from many moons ago, his 18 year old daughter ( who I got through her test a few months back) and another mate.
Best 3 stable ford scores to count on each hole.
Started off tamely, bogeying the first 4 and the front 9 didn't get much better 
As a team we had 54 form the front...I had 13
Blobbed the 10th but then shot 16 on the remaining holes to finish on a personal 29 and the team on 110
Nice 2 on a longish par 3
The wind got up after about 6--7 holes and was blowing hard enough to turn over tables on the veranda when we finished.
I doubt we'll be in the team prizes but Ellie was sitting pretty on the ladies nearest the pin hole...
Thoroughly enjoyable but tough day. Only played Ellesborough once before on a cold, bleak, windy and rainy Wednesday in February about 3 years ago.
Enjoyed it much, much more today.
Especially the 2


----------



## IanM (Jul 20, 2019)

Net 2 under in the medal this morning.  Well pleased after a run of rubbish recently!

Shot gone for Sunningdale


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

IanM said:



			Net 2 under in the medal this morning.  Well pleased after a run of rubbish recently!

Shot gone for Sunningdale
		
Click to expand...

Careless timing but great shooting


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2019)

Had a joint lesson with my son in laws dad via a Groupon voucher at gravesend golf centre.
No major issues with my irons although he wants me to try and hit a draw so thatâ€™s something to work on.
Sodâ€™s law that after uncontrollable slices on Wednesday with the driver I hit everyone dead straight with the only adjustment being trying a lower tee to get the ball flight down.
Iâ€™ve decided to get some short game lessons with the same pro


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yesterday at the Zoo was a game of two halves...
19 out, laying pretty well in light rain and a bit of breeze.
When the sun came out I lost it completely and scaped 11 coming back.
Annoying.
Today I played in a Captains charity day at a local club(Ellesborough) partnering my old golfing partner from many moons ago, his 18 year old daughter ( who I got through her test a few months back) and another mate.
Best 3 stable ford scores to count on each hole.
Started off tamely, bogeying the first 4 and the front 9 didn't get much better
As a team we had 54 form the front...I had 13
Blobbed the 10th but then shot 16 on the remaining holes to finish on a personal 29 and the team on 110
Nice 2 on a longish par 3
The wind got up after about 6--7 holes and was blowing hard enough to turn over tables on the veranda when we finished.
I doubt we'll be in the team prizes but Ellie was sitting pretty on the ladies nearest the pin hole...
Thoroughly enjoyable but tough day. Only played Ellesborough once before on a cold, bleak, windy and rainy Wednesday in February about 3 years ago.
Enjoyed it much, much more today.
Especially the 2

Click to expand...

119 won and we were 3 points out of the prizes.....


----------



## Lump (Jul 20, 2019)

Utterly useless today. Shocking how I can go from easy golf to struggling to hit a fairway with a iron. 
Even more frustrating is the putter is on fire. I havenâ€™t putt this well for a long time, but rest of the game is upside down..
Over joyed that I have a 36hole medal open tomorrow.. FFS! ðŸ’©


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2019)

Gents Invitation today at Coventry, my 3rd year playing with Gary (Region3) where weâ€™ve been 2nd with 46 points before but it didnâ€™t click today. 

Lots of decent scores came in and I think if weâ€™d have both played like we can and have done previously together, I donâ€™t think we could have pressed the leaders or got into the frame. 

Always a pleasure to host Gary, lovely chip in on the 4th for a birdie 4 pointer but then with no shots for 2 of the next 3 holes we just couldnâ€™t find those important and needed birdies and we knew pars were just not good enough so it was a grind, but very enjoyable.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2019)

Well it was yesterday's roll-up - and I guess I am approaching my rock-bottom stableford points for a round - 7 out and 10 back. 

Of course it can go lower - but nothwithstanding all my golfing problems (well there is one great big biggie - LL is back with a vengeance) - off a handicap of 8 I should always be able to cobble together at least a handful of 2pointers in 18 holes...but good golly it is tough...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

76 today in the medal. 3 putted the last too. Still, a net 65 so can't complain. 5 over going out, 1 under coming back. I have count back in the bag, I think.

What ever, I will be back to 10 for Sunningdale.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 21, 2019)

First round in forever today. Topped a hybrid off the first. Walked off with a seven. Good start. Improved and ended up getting 29 points including a chip in birdie on a par 3. 

Played with a one armed golfer for the first time. Fascinating to watch. So much power!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2019)

Had a friendly at Hazlemere yesterday. We've been trying to play a lot of courses we've not played before lately, so this was another new one. Some of you will know it, but being very hilly and with a lot of blind shots & holes, it was a bit tricky for us who didn't know the course! I played well though, managed 37 points. And that was with a blob at the 18th after I somehow donated two balls to the lake (brain fart moment - exactly the same fatted chipped twice). I missed three putts on the round that I really should've holed, so could have been a really good round if I'd have dropped even two of them. But yeah I was pretty pleased aside from that. Driving was mostly good, irons were decent, hit some good chips as well but a bit unlucky with the speed and slopes of the greens at times.

Most importantly, the pre-round breakfast was absolutely fantastic! One of the best I've had.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

Board comp medal today.

Managed a 2 shot cut before Sunningdale ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸

Good golf on front 9, +2 off 16. Dropped my pants on back 9 but scrambled handicap for 80 net 64.

Currently tied with 2 very good golfers (4 and 0) and if nothing comes in better will be a 3way 18 hole medal playoff. They shot gross 68 and 64 so embarrassed to be 'level' with them! 

Lowest I've been which is all I really care about as can't control what others do. 

Best ever comp round of 80 and it was all the way off the blocks. Only held 1 putt outside 4ft so was a good ball striking round, not at all reliant on holing long ones. Hopefully more to come.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Board comp medal today.

Managed a 2 shot cut before Sunningdale ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸

Good golf on front 9, +2 off 16. Dropped my pants on back 9 but scrambled handicap for 80 net 64.

Currently tied with 2 very good golfers (4 and 0) and if nothing comes in better will be a 3way 18 hole medal playoff. They shot gross 68 and 64 so embarrassed to be 'level' with them!

Lowest I've been which is all I really care about as can't control what others do.

Best ever comp round of 80 and it was all the way off the blocks. Only held 1 putt outside 4ft so was a good ball striking round, not at all reliant on holing long ones. Hopefully more to come.
		
Click to expand...

What is wrong with count back?


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			What is wrong with count back?
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. All 3 of our major comps have now gone to playoff. Other 2 are 36 holers as well. 

Pretty sure I'd be last of 3 on count back but seems better than a playoff for all comps other than scratch champs


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 21, 2019)

Through to the semis of our 4BBB comp, played decent, ready for Sunningdale!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

Can't be doing with playoffs. I finished 4th group out this morning. If I had to go back now, I would be stuffed. I have been in since 11.30. We get 170 odd people in our comps. There are guys still out there.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Can't be doing with playoffs. I finished 4th group out this morning. If I had to go back now, I would be stuffed. I have been in since 11.30. We get 170 odd people in our comps. There are guys still out there.
		
Click to expand...

Same as us, first group out at 7.30 and last at 15.30, approx 135 players. Playoffs are scheduled like matchplay - find a time that suits you all, doesn't need to be same day.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Same as us, first group out at 7.30 and last at 15.30, approx 135 players. Playoffs are scheduled like matchplay - find a time that suits you all, doesn't need to be same day.
		
Click to expand...

That is crackers. You could end up playing it weeks away.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			That is crackers. You could end up playing it weeks away.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know. Get it for the other 2 - club champs should be playoff and then our 36 hole handicap medal makes sense too. This one though is just a standard 18 hole medal that happens to be a board comp, not sure why...

Oh well, if no one comes in lower I'll get the chance to watch some good golfers go round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Some players hitting form at the right time for the coming week. Or not if you take the handicap cuts into account.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some players hitting form at the right time for the coming week. Or not if you take the handicap cuts into account.
		
Click to expand...

There is always one to pee on someones bonfire! 

I took a buggy out today because I cant walk 18 holes. I am strapped up like a gimp. I fought hard for a 76, and that was unbelievable golf, considering the circumstances, and I get grief. 

Hitting form? I wish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			There is always one to pee on someones bonfire!

I took a buggy out today because I cant walk 18 holes. I am strapped up like a gimp. I fought hard for a 76, and that was unbelievable golf, considering the circumstances, and I get grief.

Hitting form? I wish.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong. Pleased to see any forum member play well. Isn't that what we all strive for? I was being a tad facetious regarding the handicap for this week. Well played and even more so given your circumstances. Not sure I need the gimp image in my mind for too long though


----------



## Wilson (Jul 21, 2019)

A weekend at the Vale, Lakes Course yesterday which I wasnâ€™t a fan of, too many quirky holes and fairways that were so severely cambered you had no chance of keeping the ball on them. Wales National today, much better, a long course with some decent holes, didnâ€™t play well, but played much better than everyone else and cleared up on both days and the overall.


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2019)

Very tough Medal day today on the Bracken, the blocks were a little further back from last week, some strong gusts & swirling winds at times made long approaches very risky bringing all sorts of hazards into play.

Other than a double to start after catching the left green-side bunker on the 1st with my 2nd shot, again, I was bang on handicap for 7 holes and grinding it out, even with a little bit of discomfort from multiple bites (12) & swelling around both my ankles!

Then I had a car crash quad!

Battled on and put back to back pars together on 14 & 15 after a silly treble finding a ditch with my approach shot after possibly my best drive of the day, but then got into too much trouble on 17 for another treble and I felt totally beat up.

Great day though, played with a 2 handicapper who was excellent company and couldnâ€™t get the honour off me for 7 holes matching his gross scores and finished like me with a nett 84ðŸ™

Iâ€™m confident once I get to know the greens better the scores will tumble as I hit 3 of the 4 par 3â€™s  greens and yet bogied them all due to being above the hole and they were much faster this week and the ball ran away at times making putting back not that straight forward, although one was a lazy â€˜Iâ€™ll just tap that inâ€™ jobby only for it to horse shoeðŸ˜¡

Can only get better as I get to know the course better (only 2nd time played) and keep the silly scores away, my driving was solid though, just questioned my shots in at times and either never committed and came off the shot to go right into trouble or was too aggressive and pulled left, some very small targets at times surrounded by trouble, but Iâ€™m learning the hard way where not to be!

Work in progress ðŸŒï¸


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 22, 2019)

I won on Sunday, so I get my name on a bit of wood (not a fan of boards, but it is what it is), some money on my bar card, and a handicap chop of 1.4 down to 9.7. 

Nice to be moving in the right direction again.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 22, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I won on Sunday, so I get my name on a bit of wood (not a fan of boards, but it is what it is), some money on my bar card, and a handicap chop of 1.4 down to 9.7.

Nice to be moving in the right direction again.
		
Click to expand...

Well done ChrisðŸ‘


----------



## DRW (Jul 23, 2019)

Played a round at Royal Birkdale, teed off around 5pm, 25, hot and 20ish mph winds. Felt like standing in a hair dryer.

Did a JB Holmes off the first tee , 10 pars, 1 birdie, 4 bogies, 2 doubles, 1 no score later, 4 lost balls on 2 holes, meant scored okay on stableford points but don't think I would have won the Open on medal. Nice to finish with 5 straight pars tho.

After walking the course at the open it was surprising how certain holes looked completely different, like the par 3 hole 14, that had grandstands surrounding it, turned it into a plain hole and where Speith carved his drive onto the practise ground, it was hard to understand it was on that hole

Adam and I  really enjoyed the course, good experience(pro/clubhouse/starter), greens rolling nicely. Happy Days.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 23, 2019)

Was away in Scotland with the family last week and took a half set of clubs to play in a seniors open at Fortrose and Rosemarkie (my first links round).

Peaked on the first hole with a great drive and iron approach leaving two putts from 15ft to get my only par.  After another great drive on the second, lost my hybrid second shot in the whins and that set the tone for the next few holes.  Was on the beach on the third, out of bounds on four and five and apart from a couple of other wild shots steadied the ship from there.  Returned 23 points.  I enjoyed the experience and was well looked after by a member who was in my group.  He also showed the benefit of keeping the ball close to the ground in a two club breeze.

As this was an Open the round only cost Â£14 against the usual green fee of Â£60, which was a great way to get to play a new type of course and not on my own.


----------



## IanM (Jul 23, 2019)

Sunningdale. Twas hot  damm hot!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 23, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Was away in Scotland with the family last week and took a half set of clubs to play in a seniors open at Fortrose and Rosemarkie (my first links round).

Peaked on the first hole with a great drive and iron approach leaving two putts from 15ft to get my only par.  After another great drive on the second, lost my hybrid second shot in the whins and that set the tone for the next few holes.  Was on the beach on the third, out of bounds on four and five and apart from a couple of other wild shots steadied the ship from there.  Returned 23 points.  I enjoyed the experience and was well looked after by a member who was in my group.  He also showed the benefit of keeping the ball close to the ground in a two club breeze.

As this was an Open the round only cost Â£14 against the usual green fee of Â£60, which was a great way to get to play a new type of course and not on my own.
		
Click to expand...

If youâ€™re still up my neck of the woods for a few days I can take you round Inverness golf club.
Glad you enjoyed Fortrose, I play there from October until March ðŸ˜€


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 23, 2019)

Went down to Lewes today. Front 9, 18 points. (Mostly) Great golf. 

Caught up the comp at the 5th. Last Group in the comp teed off 45 mins before we did. Stop start the whole back 9. Coupled with the heat put me right off my game. Last 4 holes took 75 mins. Shocking. 

If you can't hit the fairway (or at times even the ladies' tee) from the whites with a driver, why are you entering that comp?!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 24, 2019)

Had a knock at my place. The ball was flying miles further than I've experienced there since I joined. Dropped 6 shots on the first three par threes (three in the first 6 holes) damned hard too. Rest of the course I was miles down the fairways flicking 54 deg wedges in. Still managed to score 90. How?????? Best score so far has been 87 here. Baffling.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 24, 2019)

BrianM said:



			If youâ€™re still up my neck of the woods for a few days I can take you round Inverness golf club.
Glad you enjoyed Fortrose, I play there from October until March ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Brian, unfortunately now back home but will give you a shout if up your way again.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 24, 2019)

Fiddle today off the yellows, which for me was first time in 2'5 weeks and team of 4 two to count we had 95 , 50 on the front and 45 coming home 

6 birdies for me but also 3 bogies .


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 25, 2019)

Didnâ€™t play but got to the pitching area on this fine morning for 5am and had a good hour and half doing some pitching, bunker and short game drills.

Head greenkeeper kindly then prioritised mowing the putting green for me at 6.30am to get rid of some of the morning dew.

Had an hour putting with the new putter and rounded off practice with a bacon cob and coffee before heading to work. 

Will play a full round post work at 6pm tonight. 

I love long summer days so much time for activities. 







bane airplane


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



bane airplane

Click to expand...

Well that was a fun read, not sure what it had to do with your post though?


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well that was a fun read, not sure what it had to do with your post though?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's an embedded link that the image loading website embed into the image code now. Was too big to attach directly. Naughty


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I think it's an embedded link that the image loading website embed into the image code now. Was too big to attach directly. Naughty
		
Click to expand...

Tell you what, it's quite an absorbing website, I've wasted an hour on here now.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 25, 2019)

A couple of rounds at Sunningdale.... I was awful on the New, driving was terrible and you can't play the course from the heather. My ball striking was much better on the Old, generally drove it well and my irons were solid, however my chipping and putting were awful, particularly my putting with a 4 putt on 8 the highlight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

Up to the club for 9 holes at 6.00 this morning to keep everything loose and try and find something in my game. Already stifling and a struggle initially to get use to slower speed of the greens compared to Sunningdale and The Addington in particular. Not great and short game wilted in the sun. Playing 18 tomorrow and then all weekend so back to work for a rest next week. Glad I have physio first thing tomorrow


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 25, 2019)

Out for the midweek stableford yesterday. 

Hadnt hit a ball in a week after going to the open last weekend and going on the booze for a mates  birthday. 

Was busting to get out. Rolled up straight from the car and no putts to warm up. 

Made a slow start and was 3over thru 5.  Settled down and got in the par groove. Parred thru to 16 then birdied 17 and par 18 to finish 2 over. 

Came 4th and got cut down to my lowest.  Good stuff.  Tees were well up and very little wind so many people took advantage. 

Got wind today that I am leading golfer of the year by 4 points thru 27 rounds.  21 to go.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 25, 2019)

It was rather hot today for our Centenary Trophy, I started well and was on my handicap after 12, then unfortunately found a greenside bunker that was partly flooded, I hand to take a drop from the water and the ball pulled in the sand, thrashed it our but double bogied the hole, That must has been on my mind cos I hit an awful tee shot on the next messed up the hole 7 on a par 3. I then think the heat got to me and I finished the round very poorly. I dropped 11 shots on the last 5 holes!!


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2019)

Played a 3 club + putter game with my mates.
Wasn't expecting too much ............................. wasn't disappointed!
I had an absolute 'mare with the putter but did something I've never done before.
I started birdie, birdie. 
It went south very quickly.
The Guinness afterwards was awesome.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 25, 2019)

Had a 4.5 hour round from 3pm to 7.30pm. I stupidly picked up a cotton t-shirt. Christ I was saturated by hole two. May as well have rained I had that little grip due to sweaty palms. Seemed to be a theme with the lads I played.

My worse round I remember in a long time. How do the guys on your playing in heat not have this issue? I was almost letting the club loose after every shot it was a nightmare.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2019)

Back to the zoo today with CVG...
Millionaires Golf - splendid
Pretty steady scoring from both of us and we walked off the 18th level at 35 points each with CVG s waking it on countback.
After the inferno that was yesterday we had a nice 22/23Â° and a couple of showers.
Decent day at the office


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 26, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Had a 4.5 hour round from 3pm to 7.30pm. I stupidly picked up a cotton t-shirt. Christ I was saturated by hole two. May as well have rained I had that little grip due to sweaty palms. Seemed to be a theme with the lads I played.

My worse round I remember in a long time. *How do the guys on your playing in heat not have this issue*? I was almost letting the club loose after every shot it was a nightmare.
		
Click to expand...


I had to use 4 different gloves the other week in rotation - off after every shot like the pros
Towels
Being naturally cool


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Had a 4.5 hour round from 3pm to 7.30pm. I stupidly picked up a cotton t-shirt. Christ I was saturated by hole two. May as well have rained I had that little grip due to sweaty palms. Seemed to be a theme with the lads I played.

My worse round I remember in a long time. *How do the guys on your playing in heat not have this issue? I was almost letting the club loose after every shot *it was a nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

I never wear a glove and always take a spare towel for hands, head and face.
I played yesterday, sweated like a pig on a spit and never had a grip issue ............................................ my putting, however!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 26, 2019)

played a recyprical at Nairn Dunbar today. Lovely breeze to keep you cool.

Played pretty well apart from the Orikoru on the 15th but a tap on eagle on 16th made up for that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

Played with my two best mates at Sutton Green. They are pretty much beginners and play only a handful of times a year so the quality of golf is always secondary to the banter. I didn't play great (think I'm over golfed now) but got it round in 32 having gone out in a measly 13 points. Greens were so slow compared to what we've enjoyed all week at the Addington and Sunningdale but were in pretty god nick aside from the speed. Some of the bunkers were poor but all in all for a very busy pay and play it was in good condition and a good time had by all


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played with my two best mates at Sutton Green. They are pretty much beginners and play only a handful of times a year so the quality of golf is always secondary to the banter. I didn't play great (think I'm over golfed now) but got it round in 32 having gone out in a measly 13 points. Greens were so slow compared to what we've enjoyed all week at the Addington and Sunningdale but were in pretty god nick aside from the speed. Some of the bunkers were poor but all in all for a very busy pay and play it was in good condition and a good time had by all
		
Click to expand...

How is the back after all of this golf ?


----------



## GG26 (Jul 26, 2019)

Been struggling for a couple of months, firstly irons and then putting.  Went out on the course today with my son.  After five holes was net five over with two decent drives wasted with irons off of the toe (one into water and the other OOB).  Then missed out on a birdie on 6 with a downhill putt that stopped on the lip, birdied 7, missed a birdie on 8 with a long downhill putt that stopped just two inches short (I've only had nine birdies all year so this short run was unprecedented for me), also had a thirty foot birdie putt lip out in 17.  Felt like I could strike it will again until one off of the toe on 18 put me in the trees.  Last 13 holes were played in net seven under.  Let's see if this can translate into a score in the competition tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			How is the back after all of this golf ?
		
Click to expand...

Feeling it now but even more so in the legs. Had a physio session first thing so they managed to keep it all loose and I've been doing my exercises morning and night to keep it all stretched out. Back to my home club for a team event tomorrow and first off int he stableford on Sunday. After that, a few days off to recover


----------



## AdamC28 (Jul 26, 2019)

Played really well for me tonight tee to green, shame 41 puts meant I only just broke 90.
Really need to work on my putting or maybe itâ€™s the putter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			Played really well for me tonight tee to green, shame 41 puts meant I only just broke 90.
Really need to work on my putting or maybe itâ€™s the putter 

Click to expand...

Have you had a lesson and looked at basics including alignment? Do you ever work on your putting?


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 26, 2019)

Just been to the range and literally could not hit a single ball with any club. This just happens sometimes for me and itâ€™s massively frustrating and I have yet to work it out.  Tuesday 31 points round Sunningdale off 17 without sinking a single putt. Friday , look like have never picked up a club in my life at the range. And I even had white socks on.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 26, 2019)

Had 10 holes this morning, 52 blows â˜¹ï¸
My hands seem to be slipping at the top of my back swing so it seems like a lottery on whatâ€™s going to happen.
Hopefully itâ€™s just because itâ€™s my first hit in 4 weeks.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 26, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			After five days stunning golf home for a rest.
Too many rounds
Too many miles driven

Not a fan of the Addington

Blown away by Sunningdale

Really enjoyed Ganton and Moortown
		
Click to expand...

Lindrick? Thoughts?


----------



## Backache (Jul 26, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Just been to the range and literally could not hit a single ball with any club. This just happens sometimes for me and itâ€™s massively frustrating and I have yet to work it out.  Tuesday 31 points round Sunningdale off 17 without sinking a single putt. Friday , look like have never picked up a club in my life at the range. And I even had white socks on.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry hoops are the new white , change your socks and your golf will be transformed.


----------



## AdamC28 (Jul 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have you had a lesson and looked at basics including alignment? Do you ever work on your putting?
		
Click to expand...

Work on putting at home but what Iâ€™m really struggling with is speed on downhill puts, often leaving myself 6ft+ coming back after over hitting it. Think Iâ€™m going to book a lesson with our pro and go and practice on actual greens.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 27, 2019)

I have not played many new courses this season but yesterday I did, I played  Turton, a very nice moorland course between Bolton and Bury, played pretty well but was a caught out a bit by not know the course, my chipping was a bit hit and miss too.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

Bogey competition today, still donâ€™t like this format, even though it was founded at my club. 

 I love matchplay but only against fellow human beings, not 18 pars, I just canâ€™t rise to it! 

Also, I really don't like it being a handicap qualifier also in a stableford format, it should be one or the other imo, if Iâ€™m putting aggressively to win the hole or to get a half, I donâ€™t want to be worrying about missing it and not getting the return put for a point. 

Teeâ€™d off at 09.20 in the rain and it persistently rained all of the round, not a good day at the office.


----------



## sam85 (Jul 27, 2019)

Fish said:



			Bogey competition today, still donâ€™t like this format, even though it was founded at my club.

I love matchplay but only against fellow human beings, not 18 pars, I just canâ€™t rise to it!

Also, I really don't like it being a handicap qualifier also in a stableford format, it should be one or the other imo, if Iâ€™m putting aggressively to win the hole or to get a half, I donâ€™t want to be worrying about missing it and not getting the return put for a point.

Teeâ€™d off at 09.20 in the rain and it persistently rained all of the round, not a good day at the office.
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure stableford isn't used for handicap adjustments in a bogey comp.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure stableford isn't used for handicap adjustments in a bogey comp.
		
Click to expand...

They do at mine, not a fan of dual formats, it should be just the Matchplay, not then putting down your gross score and getting adjusted, Iâ€™m in a different mindset in Matchplay to that of a stableford or Medal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2019)

Fish said:



			They do at mine, not a fan of dual formats, it should be just the Matchplay, not then putting down your gross score and getting adjusted, Iâ€™m in a different mindset in Matchplay to that of a stableford or Medal.
		
Click to expand...

The handicap adjustment for bogey is the same at every club - 

Your holes up or down is converted to a Stableford point total and then your handicap is adjusted 

So itâ€™s 

Level = 36 points 

1 up = 37 
2 up  = 38

1 down = 35
2 down = 34

Etc etc


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The handicap adjustment for bogey is the same at every club -

Your holes up or down is converted to a Stableford point total and then your handicap is adjusted

So itâ€™s

Level = 36 points

1 up = 37
2 up  = 38

1 down = 35
2 down = 34

Etc etc
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but Iâ€™m playing Matchplay in a different frame of mind, if Iâ€™m putting aggressively to win a hole, Iâ€™m not concerned about missing it by a big margin as a half might not be good enough with holes running out, so I think by having it as a qualifier also makes you less positive as your then protecting a stableford score also, which Iâ€™m not bothered about.

So I finished 3-down which is 33 by your example, but my actual stableford score was only 31?

So which is the system going to recognise for handicap purposes, my Matchplay conversion or gross scores?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2019)

Fish said:



			I get that, but Iâ€™m playing Matchplay in a different frame of mind, if Iâ€™m putting aggressively to win a hole, Iâ€™m not concerned about missing it by a big margin as a half might not be good enough with holes running out, so I think by having it as a qualifier also makes you less positive as your then protecting a stableford score also, which Iâ€™m not bothered about.

So I finished 3-down which is 33 by your example, but my actual stableford score was only 30?

So which is the system going to recognise for handicap purposes, my Matchplay conversion or gross scores?
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t keep a â€œStablefordâ€ score when playing Bogey - itâ€™s just your gross score and thatâ€™s it , once you have lost the hole pick up. Your Stableford score is irrelevant itâ€™s just holes up or down and then the systems using those holes up or down â€œconvertsâ€ to a Stableford score HC adjustment purposes only 

So if you finished 3 down your converted score for HC purposes is 33


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You donâ€™t keep a â€œStablefordâ€ score when playing Bogey - itâ€™s just your gross score and thatâ€™s it , once you have lost the hole pick up. Your Stableford score is irrelevant itâ€™s just holes up or down and then the systems using those holes up or down â€œconvertsâ€ to a Stableford score HC adjustment purposes only

So if you finished 3 down your converted score for HC purposes is 33
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so I doubt in this format the css will change, if not, Iâ€™ve just squeezed buffer then, whereas I thought Iâ€™d caught another 0.1 and gone up a shot with only getting 31 points as I converted my gross scores to stableford.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 27, 2019)

Club medal competition today.  Scoring was ok, but was wrecked on our 14th with OOB all the way down the left.  Tee shot OOB, second attempt stopped on top of a bunker. Struck a 7-iron well from there, but left and OOB, followed by a repeat.  Carded a 10 with three lost balls. 

With the result still to come in suspect I have missed buffer by one.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You donâ€™t keep a â€œStablefordâ€ score when playing Bogey - itâ€™s just your gross score and thatâ€™s it , once you have lost the hole pick up. Your Stableford score is irrelevant itâ€™s just holes up or down and then the systems using those holes up or down â€œconvertsâ€ to a Stableford score HC adjustment purposes only

So if you finished 3 down your converted score for HC purposes is 33
		
Click to expand...

So would that render an eagle or nett eagle irrelevant?
As you've won the hole by more than you need?


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So would that render an eagle or nett eagle irrelevant?
As you've won the hole by more than you need?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this is what a couple of the Cat1â€™s I played with today were saying, they won a par5 with an eagle but was just a win hole (+1) no different had they parred it with a shot, no added benefit either way.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

That, potentially, would affect a stableford score which is how handicaps are calculated.....
So how does it reflect things accurately..?
If I nett par every hole except 1 where I, say, eagle with a shot, in stableford I'd get 5 points and total 39 whereas, according to Bogey, it would be +1 or 37 points....effectively doing me out of a cut......2 against .6.....
Have I got that right?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			That, potentially, would affect a stableford score which is how handicaps are calculated.....
So how does it reflect things accurately..?
If I nett par every hole except 1 where I, say, eagle with a shot, in stableford I'd get 5 points and total 39 whereas, according to Bogey, it would be +1 or 37 points....effectively doing me out of a cut......2 against .6.....
Have I got that right?
		
Click to expand...

Your Stableford score is irrelevant in a Bogey Comp - itâ€™s a HC matchplay against a scratch player at the end of the day and then they use a formula once completed to work out HC changes 

Itâ€™s all about winning holes against the course and managing your game appropriately for competition.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Your Stableford score is irrelevant in a Bogey Comp - itâ€™s a HC matchplay against a scratch player at the end of the day and then they use a formula once completed to work out HC changes

Itâ€™s all about winning holes against the course and managing your game appropriately for competition.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think they should use the term â€˜stablefordâ€™ then as that is what is confusing everyone.  I played with a 2 handicapper today, he finished +1, 1 bogey on 18 against 1 eagle plus 1 birdie on a shot hole.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Eh ? I wasnâ€™t the one using the term Stableford- yourself and others are going on about your Stableford scores whilst playing a Bogey Comp. I have said a number of times that your Stableford score is irrelevant and itâ€™s your holes up or down that matter which is then converted for handicapping.
		
Click to expand...

Calm down cupcake and read my post again, I havenâ€™t said â€˜youâ€™, Iâ€™ve stated â€˜theyâ€™, as in my club clearly saying that this bogey Comp was a qualifier and also based on stableford scoring for handicap purposes, nowhere was I told it was a simple formula of taking away the holes I lost against the holes I won and then that variable number coming off the course par, ie; I was 3 down, thus 36 -3 = 33 whereas I was led to believe I had 31 points using a stableford format to the side, hence 2 formats, which I was saying from the outset I thought was wrong.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Fish said:



			Calm down cupcake and read my post again, I havenâ€™t said â€˜youâ€™, Iâ€™ve stated â€˜theyâ€™, as in my club clearly saying that this bogey Comp was a qualifier and also based on stableford scoring for handicap purposes, nowhere was I told it was a simple formula of taking away the holes I lost against the holes I won and then that variable number coming off the course par, ie; I was 3 down, thus 36 -3 = 33 whereas I was led to believe I had 31 points using a stableford format to the side, hence 2 formats, which I was saying from the outset I thought was wrong.
		
Click to expand...

But in a bogey you should never know what your stableford score is. A minus is a minus. Pick it up.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			But in a bogey you should never know what your stableford score is. A minus is a minus. Pick it up.
		
Click to expand...

We were told to put our gross scores down, obviously not like a medal, then simply if it was a half 0, + if won or - if lost, itâ€™s not rocket science to not know what youâ€™d be scoring stableford wise, especially if you almost get a shot a hole. 

Of course youâ€™d pick up once the hole was lost, if you missed the put for a half why would you carry on?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			But in a bogey you should never know what your stableford score is. A minus is a minus. Pick it up.
		
Click to expand...

I get that but in my scenario above if I'd been playing stableford I'd have got a .6 cut but because it was Bogey I'd only get .2...
Seems a bit weird that's all.....
BTw...I've never played Bogey....


----------



## 6535 (Jul 27, 2019)

I have this annoying ability to have a good round then it seems like a switch flicks on and says what you doing under par!!!! 
4 under standing on 14th and go bogey, double, birdie, bogey, double and end up 72 +1 in first round of club champs. ðŸ˜¡


----------



## IanM (Jul 28, 2019)

My wife just called to say she hit a gross 102 on the Old Course at St Pierre.  That's at least 3 under....  she's never broken 100 in a medal....but getting close. 

Better than my net 76 yesterday and woeful showing at Sunningdale


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2019)

a Very strange Greensomes tie today.

They contacted us some 6 weeks ago as soon as we won our last game, but then refused all the dates we gave them and insisted in playing today.. the last day for this round.

They were getting 6 shots and  were very quite, didn't really speak tous or say good shot i, well i say quite they were quite happy to talk amunge themselves when we adressed the ball or where about to hit shots. Had very slim grasp of the rules on 3 occasions they were told the time was over 3 mins seaching for balls and carried searching on regardless.

The 16 handcapper had a wicked short game and got the ball out of some horrendos spots and never left his partner with any tricky puts.

had to go to extra holes, and shook hands on the 19th.
They didn't want to go for a drink and headed straight off to their cars and were gone.

so though to the quarter finals.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			a Very strange Greensomes tie today.

They contacted us some 6 weeks ago as soon as we won our last game, but then refused all the dates we gave them and insisted in playing today.. the last day for this round.

They were getting 6 shots and  were very quite, didn't really speak tous or say good shot i, well i say quite they were quite happy to talk amunge themselves when we adressed the ball or where about to hit shots. Had very slim grasp of the rules on 3 occasions they were told the time was over 3 mins seaching for balls and carried searching on regardless.

The 16 handcapper had a wicked short game and got the ball out of some horrendos spots and never left his partner with any tricky puts.

had to go to extra holes, and shook hands on the 19th.
They didn't want to go for a drink and headed straight off to their cars as were gone.

so though to the quarter finals.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you love a friendly game.. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 28, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Board comp
Medal
Not everyone in yet, but when I left my net 68 was top of the pile.
SSS was 72, so fingers crossed for first time name on a board and single figure handicap tomorrow morning
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but if things stay as they are the most I think you will be cut is 1.2. If my maths is correct. Thatâ€™s if the CSS is the same Hope you stay in front mateðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ¾totally scrub this load of crap because I just remembered you are now off of 10 something and not the 14.5 in your sig. me just being thick. Good on you pal getting into the single figures. That didnâ€™t take you as long as others ðŸ˜œðŸ‘


----------



## Coffey (Jul 28, 2019)

Portstewart scratch cup today.

Rained all day. Played off the blue tees which was about 7100 yards. Completely drenched. The pins were all at the back of the greens and the tees right back. Was crazy that they did that. Was set up longer than the Irish open. 

Was meant to be 36 holes but they reduced it to 18 due to the weather.

Played okay but couldnâ€™t stop the bad holes. Finished on 91 for a net 82.

Luckily it was reduction only.

Think a plus 2 handicapper won it with a 78/79 gross.

Never been so wet in my life but what a course. Absolutely fantastic and loved every moment of it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 28, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Portstewart scratch cup today.

Rained all day. Played off the blue tees which was about 7100 yards. Completely drenched. The pins were all at the back of the greens and the tees right back. Was crazy that they did that. Was set up longer than the Irish open.

Was meant to be 36 holes but they reduced it to 18 due to the weather.

Played okay but couldnâ€™t stop the bad holes. Finished on 91 for a net 82.

Luckily it was reduction only.

Think a plus 2 handicapper won it with a 78/79 gross.

Never been so wet in my life but what a course. Absolutely fantastic and loved every moment of it.
		
Click to expand...

Front 9 is awesome isnâ€™t it ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 28, 2019)

Played this morning in our roll up.

Actually played quite well didnâ€™t score great but didnâ€™t hit one bad tee shot, just some average irons into greens , lovely to play in cool conditions compared to Sunningdale.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Front 9 is awesome isnâ€™t it ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable. Best 9 Iâ€™ve ever played I think. The 3rd was 220 into the wind. I hit 3 wood and was 10/15 short.

4th was like 600 yards. Smoked a drive and just made the fairway. Too tough haha


----------



## DRW (Jul 28, 2019)

Played at Notts Golf club, level par front nine, 2 lost balls on the back nine, for 7 over, 3 birdies.  Wife clattered the pin on the par 3 5th, we thought she was going to get a HIO but wasn't to be.

What a setting and feeling of space around the course, some great holes, a few quirky holes, couple of holes unplayable for the wife. Really enjoyed the course, great fun, bit warm at 24ish degrees Friday afternoon.

A cracking course and will be back for sure, for Â£25 I paid, got to be green fee bargain of the year.

Sat played in a charity day, left a proper score out there, oh well...buffered again, came 15th with 37 points, tough school


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 28, 2019)

After my recent success at Sunningdale it was time for the Club championship over 36 holes and I had high hopes to continue with my way of playing now back at my home track. 

My bandit scores from Sunningdale was gone with the wind handing in my card after the first round. Gross 88 for a net 76. Oh well, no pressure then going out for the second time around in the afternoon. Gross 76 for a net 64. Finished second in the net comp, and should see a nice cut to my handicap. 

I believe that there may be a few others than myself that are happy to hear that.  

This game.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2019)

Had a friendly match with Thorney Park today, this was our home leg in return for the match we played at their place a month or two ago - which I had forgotten until that we'd won 6-0. 4BBB match play, 6 pairs for each time again. I paired with my mate, he's off 13, our opponents were off 10 & 13 so I got a few shots in places.

I played awfully for the front nine, couldn't hit an iron properly, driving was a bit ropey, and I had a chipping nightmare on the 4th which is very unlike me as my chipping is usually reliable. Luckily my partner got us off to a good start winning the 1st, I finally had a good hole on the par 3 5th to get us a half, then the 6th hole was pretty laughable. My mate has put two balls out of bounds so he's out of it. Their 10 hcap has hit his second off a tree and out of bounds. Their 13 hcap was hacking around on the left. I pulled my drive, sliced the second into a push, took a drop out, one pitch chip and decent 10 foot putt later, I actually won the hole for us with a double bogey, and I wasn't even getting a shot on that one! 

We went into the back nine 1 up though, and I started playing really well from that point. I played the five holes from 11 to 15 in level par (one birdie one bogey three pars), but only the birdie actually got us a win so we were 2 up going to the 16th. 

On the 16th though I had an absolute brainfart. Somehow I miscalculated and thought I'd lost the hole when I still had a putt for a half. So with them only one down their 13 hcap was the only one to hit the green on the par 3 17th, but luckily for us (well me) he missed 2 and a half footer to win the hole which would have put them all square on the last. And the last was eventful, as their 13 hcap put his drive in the ditch, my partner did the same with his second, and their 10 hcap was having a mare as well. I managed to make a 5 to win the hole so we won our match 2 up in the end.

We won overall 5-1 on the day making it 11-1 overall. Bit of a whitewash really! Very enjoyable day though.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			After my recent success at Sunningdale it was time for the Club championship over 36 holes and I had high hopes to continue with my way of playing now back at my home track.

My bandit scores from Sunningdale was gone with the wind handing in my card after the first round. Gross 88 for a net 76. Oh well, no pressure then going out for the second time around in the afternoon. Gross 76 for a net 64. Finished second in the net comp, and should see a nice cut to my handicap.

I believe that there may be a few others than myself that are happy to hear that. 

This game.
		
Click to expand...

Best news I have had all weekend.

Well played (again)young man.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 29, 2019)

One session last night on the range and that was it and I think my golf is going to be largely on the practice ground for the next 3 weeks (at least) until I get used to hitting the ball out of the middle of the club and not the hosel. 

I've got a couple of simple little exercises to repeat, repeat every on the range evening I can with maybe 3 doz balls - no more - with me not bothered about the actual shot that results - it only has to come from anywhere on the clubhead but the hosel.  I simply must get rid of the thinking that has me standing over every single shot with the same single thought in mind.  If that means I don't go on the course for the next three weeks ,four weeks whatever, then so be it.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			After my recent success at Sunningdale it was time for the Club championship over 36 holes and I had high hopes to continue with my way of playing now back at my home track.

My bandit scores from Sunningdale was gone with the wind handing in my card after the first round. Gross 88 for a net 76. Oh well, no pressure then going out for the second time around in the afternoon. Gross 76 for a net 64. Finished second in the net comp, and should see a nice cut to my handicap.

I believe that there may be a few others than myself that are happy to hear that. 

This game.
		
Click to expand...

Results came through from HDID. Handicap down to 9.7 from 12.1 due to Exceptional Scoring Reduction after yesterdays Club Championship. Buzzing!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2019)

The end of a busy week. On the plus side I had a day off on Thursday and have had more physio on the back. Played Sutton Green on Friday with two mates. Good fun, played better after a terrible start on the first four. 

We had a great event at the club on Saturday. We have a team event whereby ALL the roll up groups irrespective of gender or when they play in the week or weekend, put a team of 8 in, played off the yellows and better ball format. We have a Sunday morning roll up who look at the Saturday morning roll up as their poor relation (in joking terms - always some good banter). As a result most players want to play for the Sunday teams and this year the Saturday team I captain struggled to get a side out to the point where the ladies vice captain filled a spot and I got a past captain in on the day. Some huge scores in as the course was playing short after the hot week. My partner and I had 43 and that was middle of the pack so was pleased to come in and find my top picks (both single figure guys had 45, and pair I wasn't sure about gelling had 44). Didn't know what the lady VC and her partner, another who doesn't play for the Saturday roll up but was helping out had scored. When the result were read out we had come 2nd and beaten both Sunday teams. As you can imagine, the banter has been very enjoyable for the last few days!!

Monthly stableford yesterday. Hit it far better than my 30 points indicates. One bad bounce on the 6th took it off at 45 degree angle down a slope and six inches OOB which was annoying. Made a mess of the 13th for no points and put a bad swing on the iron into the last. Aside from that hit the ball well and scrambled well and putted nicely. Sadly I've ticked over to 13.5 but feel my game is turning a corner


----------



## DRW (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Results came through from HDID. Handicap down to 9.7 from 12.1 due to Exceptional Scoring Reduction after yesterdays Club Championship. Buzzing!
		
Click to expand...

(warning joke) Sounds like you need a few more shots reduction from all your scores recently, to give us a chance at H4H 

Well done


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 29, 2019)

DRW said:



			(warning joke) Sounds like you need a few more shots reduction from all your scores recently, to give us a chance at H4H 

Well done

Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll do my best to keep it going in that direction with the monthly medal coming up in 2 weeks time!


----------



## mister v (Jul 29, 2019)

i played in our captains prize comp on saturday and managed 39 points , after sruggling away on between 30-34 points for years it finally came together and i finished 7th out of 129 ...... well chuffed


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			After my recent success at Sunningdale it was time for the Club championship over 36 holes and I had high hopes to continue with my way of playing now back at my home track.

My bandit scores from Sunningdale was gone with the wind handing in my card after the first round. Gross 88 for a net 76. Oh well, no pressure then going out for the second time around in the afternoon. Gross 76 for a net 64. Finished second in the net comp, and should see a nice cut to my handicap.

I believe that there may be a few others than myself that are happy to hear that. 

This game.
		
Click to expand...

2nd?!

All down here from there mate. 

The run is over..... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 29, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			2nd?!

All down here from there mate.

The run is over..... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Well, it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Yant (Jul 29, 2019)

Just back from a 4 day tour. 

Day 1 - Hoylake. Didnâ€™t play well, didnâ€™t particularly like the track. 

Day 2 - Silloth practice round. Absolutely pissed it down but played decent. 

Day 3 - Silloth 4 ball comp. beautiful weather, played well. 

Day 4 - Sherwood Forest. Beautiful weather. Played great.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yant said:



			Just back from a 4 day tour.

Day 1 - Hoylake. Didnâ€™t play well, didnâ€™t particularly like the track.

Day 2 - Silloth practice round. Absolutely pissed it down but played decent.

Day 3 - Silloth 4 ball comp. beautiful weather, played well.

Day 4 - Sherwood Forest. Beautiful weather. Played great.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you enjoyed Silloth. Very lucky to get to play it in calm weather conditions, we rarely get days like that in these parts.


----------



## Yant (Jul 29, 2019)

Loved Silloth. I was constantly reminded that the conditions I played in were very rare. Opposite (light) winds. Blue skies.


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2019)

Went out this evening with a half set in an old Wilson carry bag; Mizuno persimmon 3 wood, Swilken irons (including a chipper ) and a Spalding G Model putter.

Hit some very nice shots but a lot more were cack.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 30, 2019)

Crow said:



			Went out this evening with a half set in an old Wilson carry bag; Mizuno persimmon 3 wood, Swilken irons (including a chipper ) and a Spalding G Model putter.

Hit some very nice shots but a lot more were cack.
		
Click to expand...

How much do you want for the chipper Nick? 

Asking for a friend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2019)

Two hours of chipping practice. Found something that had been missing and very happy with my work so took it on the course and did a 9 hole scramble test from 30 yards. Managed 4/9 up and downs and the rest were close enough to give makeable putts (2-6 feet away) but the putter a little cold.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2019)

A knock last night with 3 mates at my place. Finally something clicked. Shot an 81 gross 67 net, albeit off yellows and could have been less, isn't it ever? Struck the ball so cleanly it was a pleasure to play.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 30, 2019)

Played in a team open at Ringway this morning, we were out early and so missed the bad weather,  was really pleased with how I played, didn't do too much wrong, a couple of times left the ball in wet sand but that was all. I putted well, no 3 putts,  but could have holed a couple more from around 6 feet. 2 out of 3 to to count on each hole and my score was used for 15 holes. We came 3rd so got some vouchers coming. A good day! just need to replicate it in Thursdays medal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2019)

30 balls on the range using a 2 ball routine suggested by my pro.  Set the two balls about a ball apart; address the furthest from me, and hit the closer.  30 out of 30 - all pretty well hit with an 8i and no LLs 

A couple more weeks of this sort of stuff and I might come to believe I can hit the ball out of the middle of the club and get back onto the course.  Though before I do that more lessons required on how to convert what seems to work in stopping me hit LLs - into something I can apply on the course.

The sun set on my confidence two Saturdays ago...I see the glimmerings of a new dawn...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 31, 2019)

played the Kings (torvean) last night, rarely have i hit the ball so well yet scores so poor. main factor is the greens are very very slow, but that to be expected as they are all new.

also bounced though the greens a fair few times  and when you go though the back there is trouble the sort of thick Jungle trouble you don't want, even lost  ball on the 14th from what a thought was a great shot that was all over the flag, bounced once never to be seen again.

Highlight though was out driving  Go Go Gordy's mate on every hole, who thinks he's a big hitter.... FYI he isn't


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2019)

Decidedly bang average today.
Have myself 6 decent birdie putts and missed all but one.
Struggled off the tee at times, just couldn't get the swing going with any feeling.
Try again Friday


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 31, 2019)

Reasonably happy today. Haven't played for a few weeks. 31pts on quite a windy day. Put a few drives astray but the recovery shots were exceptionally good. Stuck behind trees on 3 occasions, and hit 3 lovely draws. One par 4 I was under the trees, but could still stand, 90 yds out with a bunker in the way. Hit a 5 iron hard hoping to catch the front face of the bunker - PERFECT! A par 5 into the wind, 248yds out after the tee shot to a raised green around a little dogleg. Hit a 3 wood 10yds short and got up and down for a birdie.

Down side; burned the hole on at least 4 occasions. 0.1 back but well happy with the golf.


----------



## FAB90 (Jul 31, 2019)

Slightly disappointed played yesterday and put my last card in for handicap and got it through today been given a handicap of 29 was expecting something a bit lower!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 31, 2019)

Two days at Woodhall Spa. Took my wife , Big brother and nephew to help celebrate my "0" birthday and also take a drink in some of my Dad's old watering holes as he was stationed at Coningsby 42-44.
Bracken first  and we had the course to ourselves and stayed dry with fair bit of sunshine .
Hotchkin today and another dry round plus quiet too. 
Nothing of note golf wise as scores weren't important it was the company and the experience  .They were all blown away by the Hotchkin as it was looking magnificent with the heather just starting to come out and yes we visited a couple of bunkers  . 
Many thanks to all the staff but especially Glynn for sorting out the deal for us


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jul 31, 2019)

Quick practice today, low light but always like playing after work. Temp greens but managed a healthy 24 points, feeling like i'm on good form for the weekend comp! maybe even get a cut before the RickG event. Shame that there wasn't enough light to get the back 9 in for the round.

@FAB good job on the handicap, can't fault 29 to start, and if you're expecting lower nice to get a few wins on the way to lowering it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Played in the supper club. ( holes and aside from the 14th where I hit an acceptable drive and then a great hybrid from 200 yards to 8 feet it was awful. No timing, no consistency in strike and even the 2 hours short game work I did a few nights ago followed by a scramble test seemed a waste of time as chipping and pitching well off the mark. Still the spicy chicken skewers, salad and chips and beers after made up for it


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2019)

Had the day off yesterday, went to play Shendish Manor in Hemel with two mates. Last time I played there was two years ago when I had a mini stag weekend with my family (as it has a hotel attached). Course hasn't changed though.

It was a funny old round where I didn't hit a 7 iron until the 18th hole. All the par 4s were either driver, wedge or driver, hybrid it seemed. The only mid-irons I hit were on the two par 3s I hit 8 irons on. Greens seemed really fast, we couldn't stop anything on them - 70 yard pitches I thought I'd played well just kept rolling into the fringe at the back. Some of the greens there are extremely difficult to read as well, particularly on the back nine where the whole course seems to slope down to one side which throws you off a bit. 

I did very poorly on the par 3s, scoring 5, 4, 4 & 6. Annoying because I normally like a par 3. Overall though it was a very middle-of-the-road round, scored 35 points (90 gross) getting only 3 pars but 11 bogeys. 3 doubles 1 triple. Putted poorly, as I mentioned I couldn't read the greens very well. Driver was ok and it was actually nice to get plenty of hybrid practise in, I hit them quite well this time. Even hit one 4 wood off the deck (I never do that), and the strike was ok but I just sliced it a bit.

Went down to a pub called The Paper Mill for a pint afterwards (outdoor seating at the golf club was all taken), and were under siege by wasps, which was annoying.


----------



## Hitdaball (Aug 1, 2019)

Played Seaton Carew at the start of our Captainâ€™s away trip, brutal wind. Blobbed the first but got 19points on front 9 - I knew I was trouble once we turned into the wind as was hitting weak spinning drives.  Just 7 points on the back ðŸ˜†. Still 26 points wasnâ€™t the lowest of the day in those conditions  ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Staley Hall for 2 days now.  Iâ€™ll be out early working on the weak drive.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2019)

match play q final tonight giving away 7 shots, played OK , 1 under going out and level up till the 14th won 5 and 4.

none of the other ties from the last round have even been played yet ti wiil have to wait and see who i;m playing


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2019)

Was gonna try and get a twilight round in but not in the right frame of mind so spent 2 hours chipping instead and it went ok.
I need a beer now!


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Was gonna try and get a twilight round in but not in the right frame of mind so spent 2 hours chipping instead and it went ok.
I need a beer now!
		
Click to expand...

Good one mate. Glad to hear you say it went okðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Was gonna try and get a twilight round in but not in the right frame of mind so spent 2 hours chipping instead and it went ok.
I need a beer now!
		
Click to expand...

How was it. I tried searching for something in my swing after the supper club debacle last night. did some pitching with was so so and then headed to the putting green and worked on my flaky short game. Felt it was moving forward again but not feeling natural


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Good one mate. Glad to hear you say it went okðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

That 5 ball video was good and so was your tip at FP so thanks mate


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How was it. I tried searching for something in my swing after the supper club debacle last night. did some pitching with was so so and then headed to the putting green and worked on my flaky short game. Felt it was moving forward again but not feeling natural
		
Click to expand...

The beer was great thanks!
been trying to use my putting technique (thanks to Chris aka anotherdouble) and keeping a slow even tempo. Doesnâ€™t feel great with my 48 degree wedge but my 52 and 56 are going well so far.
Need to  try the par 3 course and see if the technique works on longer swings


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2019)

Wish I hadn't bothered today, worst I've played for many a year.
Lost a ball with my first shot. I was just all over the place.
Everything with my driver was being pulled straight left and four were never to be seen again.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 2, 2019)

Medal today and the course was in good condition considering all the rain me have had this week, rather an uneven round, for 13 holes I was very steady and bang on my handicap with a mixture of pars and bogeys, and then came the last 5 holes, double bogey, par, quad bogey, bogey, birdie. 
The quad bogey, which followed a lovely drive that left me just 120 yds to the flag, was rounded down to a 6 and so I finished in my buffer, but once again a promising round was ruined in effect by one bad hole.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			The beer was great thanks!
been trying to use my putting technique (thanks to Chris aka anotherdouble) and keeping a slow even tempo. Doesnâ€™t feel great with my 48 degree wedge but my 52 and 56 are going well so far.
Need to  try the par 3 course and see if the technique works on longer swings
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely improving with more of a shoulder rock for the short pitches and chips and seem to be turning better. Still getting disconnected and the right arm seems to be going in funny places but the V-Easy gets that back quickly. It is in there but the problem has been it needs a lot of repetition and its hard to get it out straight away on the course which sets a tone of self doubt going forward on each hole. Roll up game tomorrow so I'm going out with an empty head and just let it flow


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2019)

Very patchy front 9.
11 points after 7, 19 after 9!!!
Back to back birdies on two of the trickier holes.
Played so much better on the back 9 but scored worse...just the 17 so on the face of it a solid 36.
Short game was not hot hot but missed 4 or 5 very makeable putts.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 2, 2019)

Went out for a hit today to try and get some confidence, started off pretty well, then holes 5 to 9 were shocking, couldnâ€™t even hit the ball, was going to play 10 and walk in, then I found something again and carried on, drives were all straight, although not too much distance and hybrids / irons were good in the end.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hit some balls on the range today.
only half and three quarter swings at a gentle pace.
they were a mixture of tops ,pulls ,pushes and shermans, but it was great. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2019)

1st proper game at Leasowe since last year due to hand injury, 29pts  with some good shots.

Weather was good, golf was decent but the company was awful


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			1st proper game at Leasowe since last year due to hand injury, 29pts  with some good shots.

Weather was good, golf was decent but the company was awful
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you back playing mate. ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 2, 2019)

New personal best around my home club. 

Shot 1 over with 5 birdies in there.  Never got under par.  Just kept clawing back shots after I had the odd brain fart.


----------



## Crow (Aug 2, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			New personal best around my home club.

Shot 1 over with 5 birdies in there.  Never got under par.  Just kept clawing back shots after I had the odd brain fart.
		
Click to expand...

Great play Gary.


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 2, 2019)

Played Wellingborough Golf Club for the first time in years this eve. Played well apart from a couple of brain farts round the turn on 9&10. Nice track. Irons were really good, but missed about 9 putts in the 8â€™-15â€™ Range so couldâ€™ve been better. Happy with how it went overall though.
Playing tomorrow and then have our singles 1/4 final Tuesday eve


----------



## Wilson (Aug 3, 2019)

Another good round, but another what could have been....79 including a triple and two doubles, and a missed birdie putt from 1ft that I rushed as we were out of position.

Still need to tighten up the short game, I especially need to take more of the birdie chances I get, if iâ€™m to get my handicap lower - another chance tomorrow.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Good to hear you back playing mate. ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Cheers blud, it's good to be back out there playing. Looking forward to Tandridge and Hankley ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2019)

Entered the monthly medal today. Was playing the front nine fantastically (which is rare), after 8 holes I was only 5 over par. Then we had to wait an age for a four ball we'd caught up, I promptly had a mare and registered a quad bogey 8 on the 9th. Oh well, moving on... we got ahead of the group anyway as they stopped for a half way break briefly. 

I went back to playing well on the back nine with a couple of pars, a birdie at the 13th thanks to a very long putt, but the second disaster of the day came at the 16th, horrible topped drive into a ditch. Made a 7 this time. Tidy bogeys on the last two holes meant I finished on 84, net 65 so three under handicap. Finally going to be cut to 18 (no false alarm this time surely!), and got half a chance of winning division 2 for the second monthly medal in a row. So that'd be three prizes I'm owed!


----------



## louise_a (Aug 3, 2019)

Played in a team open at Childwall yesterday, its not my favourite course I find it mostly very flat and unremarkable, but I was persuaded to play and a par on the par 4 first boded well, but for the rest of the first 9 I could not hit the ball, I was terrible. Following cake at the halfway stop, I parred the par 5 10th, thanks to a couple of very good mishits that ran for miles then the terrible play continued, my game briefly returned with 3 pars near the end of the round but all in all one of my worst rounds of the year.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2019)

Took the win yesterday.  Happy days. 

Played some good stuff today off the back sticks.  Did have a brain fart on the par 3 5th. Hit the ball doing a practice swing when putting from   just off the green. Only blank of the day. 
3 putted 3 times en route to a buffer of 34 points.  Css went one harder as it usually does off the whites.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Aug 3, 2019)

Practice round today, 7 under handicap although i did two mulligans, so not really 7 (why don't i play this well in comps!). Hit some fantastic mid to long irons but my driver play left alot to be desired! hopefully better story on monday in a friendly match!

Highlight of the round, drove it into the long stuff, and then proceded to stick the approach from 120 to about 5ft, making a birdie on one of the harder holes on the course, lowlight... most likely going bunker to bunker on the last infront of the clubhouse


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 3, 2019)

Hit everything well today apart from driver, only hit 1 fairway all day, but scrambled round for an 83 off the whites.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 3, 2019)

Nipped out for 9 holes with HiD at 4 pm , not expecting any great shakes as we'd hollow cored on Monday but both playing well so decided to do 18 and around in 2 hours 35 mins 
She's only gone and had her best score ever  86 for a nett 63 .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2019)

A miserable roll up game today. Typically hit it well warming up but all that work on pitching and chipping has evaporated and over thinking it all the time. Frustrated


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Cheers blud, it's good to be back out there playing. Looking forward to Tandridge and Hankley ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that famðŸ‘


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 3, 2019)

Absolutely buzzing. Qualified last week in the CC for the last 16 best gross for scratch matchplay this weekend. Somehow managed to win both matches today so playing semifinal tomorrow morning against the guy who has won it 3 times. Heâ€™s a 4-handicapper, but I feel that Iâ€™m still in with a chance the way Iâ€™m playing at the moment. Early night tonight!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2019)

First round club champs today - 5 over and 4 on par 3â€™s ðŸ˜¡ 

5 back from leader so all to play for


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 3, 2019)

Playedmm today and got net 61 in a 4bbb, got pipped on the back 9 countback and then got destroyed by a net 57.

Placed third in the end and won nearest pin and 2 x 2â€™s so a bit of a shop credit in the kitty.


----------



## Coffey (Aug 3, 2019)

Had a lesson yesterday evening where I was hoping to solve my blocks with the irons.

Found out I am swinging a lot from the inside. My pro said the fix he would do is not advisable in the middle of the season so put a plaster on it which isnâ€™t ideal.

Well maybe it is, shot 8 over today and 37 points for my best 18 in a good long time. Css is normally 35 so should be a .4 cut at least. Hit the ball great apart from two poor tee shots on 10 and 17 resulting in two doubles. Also had a 2 which was good as havenâ€™t had one in a while. 

It was also the club handicap championships so there is another round tomorrow on our other course but css is normally 39 points on that so not sure Iâ€™ll play haha. Will see what todayâ€™s scores were like


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 3, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Absolutely buzzing. Qualified last week in the CC for the last 16 best gross for scratch matchplay this weekend. Somehow managed to win both matches today so playing semifinal tomorrow morning against the guy who has won it 3 times. Heâ€™s a 4-handicapper, but I feel that Iâ€™m still in with a chance the way Iâ€™m playing at the moment. Early night tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck buddy.


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 3, 2019)

I noticed youâ€™re down to 9.7.... did you put your scores in from Sunningdale or was that from the CC you mentioned ?


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2019)

TreeSeeker said:



			Practice round today, 7 under handicap although i did two mulligans, so not really 7 (why don't i play this well in comps!). Hit some fantastic mid to long irons but my driver play left alot to be desired! hopefully better story on monday in a friendly match!

Highlight of the round, drove it into the long stuff, and then proceded to stick the approach from 120 to about 5ft, making a birdie on one of the harder holes on the course, lowlight... most likely going bunker to bunker on the last infront of the clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

Keep shooting good practice round scores and the comp scores will follow.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 4, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			I noticed youâ€™re down to 9.7.... did you put your scores in from Sunningdale or was that from the CC you mentioned ?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s from CC. Havenâ€™t got the cards from Sunningdale yet. Iâ€™ll chase Glyn!


----------



## Yant (Aug 4, 2019)

Played decent today. Hit two bad shots which cost me two double bogeys. 

But apart from that I had 2 2â€™s and halved with against the course on the bogey comp. so not too bad.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 4, 2019)

Another 79, this time in a Medal - I didnâ€™t hit it as well as yesterday, but scrambled well for 15 holes then made sloppy birdies on 16, 17 & 18, still not holding enough birdie putts.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 4, 2019)

Stableford comp yesterday.  Not striking the ball all that well, but was fairly consistent other than I am pushing and pulling most putts of 5ft or less and had a number of three putts (one one four putt).  In the circumstances a buffer score of 32pts was not too bad, but it could be so much better.

Spent half an hour on the putting green this afternoon to try and iron out the issue.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 4, 2019)

Out this morning, wish I hadnâ€™t bothered, confidence is rock bottom.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 4, 2019)

Today was Presidents Prize to the ladies section, a stableford competition, what a strange round I had, not the best of starts, despite hitting the ball well 2 three putts albeit long ones and an awful duffed chip into a bunker meant I only had 4 points after 3 holes, I pull a shot back on the 6th with a birdie on a hole with no shot, but gave it back on the next with a very poor 3 putt but another birdie, with a shot, on the 8th for 4 points got me back to level 2s, a couple of 2 point holes and then probably the worst shot of the round, in perfect place, a 9 iron from the flag in 2 on a par 5, I contrived to hit the ball way right into a tree and then into a stream, from looking at a 3 point par, I ended up with a blob.
I came back again, and parred the next 4 holes to get back to level 2s, then the course decided to play its part, I hit what looked like a lovely drive down the 16th (no shot) but it bounced on the fairway and kicked hard right and into trees, I had to chip out and failed to get down in 3 more so a blob. The 17th is a long par 5 with a ditch at 150 from the green, which is below the level of the fairway in a bowl, I have to lay up before the ditch with my 2nd, which I did, and then hit a nice wood which bounced on the top and dropped down to the green, unfortunately there is a ditch behind the green and my ball rand across the green and into the stream, so a penalty drop and what looked like a good par chance resulted in a double bogey.
I also dropped a shot on the 18th and so finished with 32 points, once again so close to a good score but a couple of bad shots and a good dose of bad luck got in the way.
Handicap back up to 11 too


----------



## Crow (Aug 4, 2019)

August Medal, started okay and one under handicap after 12, then on the 13th I just clipped the edge of a conifer after a well struck 3 iron second shot and bounced into a ditch, my own poor play thereafter to rack up a quad bogey. Decent on the next two holes and then in the middle of the fairway on the 16th at perfect 9 iron distance, I got excited that I might get my first buffer of the year and racked up another quad bogey....
After Stableford adjustment I expect I'll miss the buffer by one shot.


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 4, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Thatâ€™s from CC. Havenâ€™t got the cards from Sunningdale yet. Iâ€™ll chase Glyn!
		
Click to expand...

Awesome repeated play mate, keep it up!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2019)

Monthly stableford. After playing poorly and not hitting great warming up I wasn't overly optimistic. Three hours and forty five minutes later I am signing for a 38 and a handicap coming. Sadly I was already lying second in my division and third in the roll up bet when I left with lots to come in so not hopeful of any cash or pro shop vouchers. Dropped a silly shot on 4th but having taken an unplayable on 12 and getting to the front of the green in 4 (on a par 4) I rolled in a twenty footer for two points. Had three 10-15 footers following that which looked destined to drop and lipped out so could have been better. Having pitching issues again so played loads of chip and runs from 70-80 yards as the shot with biggest margin for error and it worked a treat. Pleased with my performance and a tiny bit annoyed it looks like I'll get nothing for it but to be honest that isn't why I enter comps. Handicap back down to 13 so a two shot drop so far in 2019


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 4, 2019)

Got to the 3rd green this evening before we had a crack of thunder and called it a day. 

Was only planning to play 9 or 11 holes so no biggie. 

Pissing down now. Got in dry so not too bad.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 4, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Awesome repeated play mate, keep it up!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Spoke to some people at the club today who said they wouldnâ€™t take the card cause it wasnâ€™t an official comp. will have another word and see.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Thanks! Spoke to some people at the club today who said they wouldnâ€™t take the card cause it wasnâ€™t an official comp. will have another word and see.
		
Click to expand...

They canâ€™t take the card and adjust HC but it can be used as a reference when it comes to Annual Review time ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Midnight (Aug 4, 2019)

This sums up my golf. Played last Sunday in pro shop cup (medal) had a mare net 87ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜¥, played today same course medal comp had a net 68. Stupid game but hopefully a nice cut for me ðŸ˜ðŸ˜.
Tips that people gave me ref getting ball in correct position really helped  so thanks.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Entered the monthly medal today. Was playing the front nine fantastically (which is rare), after 8 holes I was only 5 over par. Then we had to wait an age for a four ball we'd caught up, I promptly had a mare and registered a quad bogey 8 on the 9th. Oh well, moving on... we got ahead of the group anyway as they stopped for a half way break briefly.

I went back to playing well on the back nine with a couple of pars, a birdie at the 13th thanks to a very long putt, but the second disaster of the day came at the 16th, horrible topped drive into a ditch. Made a 7 this time. Tidy bogeys on the last two holes meant I finished on 84, net 65 so three under handicap. Finally going to be cut to 18 (no false alarm this time surely!), and got half a chance of winning division 2 for the second monthly medal in a row. So that'd be three prizes I'm owed!
		
Click to expand...

Results are in, and yes, I've won the second medal on the bounce (division 2). But in other news, the cut was 1.2 even though CSS stayed the same and I was only 3 shots under it (not sure if that's an error or not), AND I got an additional shot for exceptional scoring! The upshot is that I'm now off 16.3! Bloody hell! That's gonna be a shock! It's our open next week as well. Blimey!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They canâ€™t take the card and adjust HC but it can be used as a reference when it comes to Annual Review time ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Aha, ok! Iâ€™ll still hand it in then.


----------



## DRW (Aug 5, 2019)

Hooray, it finally happened, I broke my handicap at St Daves, Shot 8 over, Teed off in no wind and humid, lost 1 ball on the 3rd when the wind suddenly blew up and took my ball off for a ride to neverland. 1 triple, 6 bogeys and 1 birdie, 2 over at the turn.

Its been coming over the last month or so, best I have chipped/putted for about 15 years, hope that continues, be nice to have that back.  Lovely cheeseburger & chips and then back out for another round once son arrived. 

Afternoon fun games with son, texas scramble....shot 1 over between us. 

Due to being behind a society and no one behind us,  we played the back to back par 5s twice(texas and then as singles) & beat him with a  par/birdie combo, however lost all the driver/wood putting comps to tee pegs on the fairways that we had, whilst waiting.

Great day and afternoon. More importantly can you ever have enough golf ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2019)

No full rounds but down the practice ground and about 24holes on the course.  Rather weird _trying _to hit the ball off the toe of the club (actually almost trying to *miss *the ball inside) and yet managing to hit it (mostly) pretty nice.  But hey!  If it works I keep going with it - and maybe it'll become second nature.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2019)

Results are in and second in my division so a few quid in pro shop vouchers but looks like I came 4th in the roll up bet and so will miss out. Been cut from 13.5 to 12.9 so happy about that.


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 5, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Absolutely buzzing. Qualified last week in the CC for the last 16 best gross for scratch matchplay this weekend. Somehow managed to win both matches today so playing semifinal tomorrow morning against the guy who has won it 3 times. Heâ€™s a 4-handicapper, but I feel that Iâ€™m still in with a chance the way Iâ€™m playing at the moment. Early night tonight!
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2019)

Brassed off today and all the reasons will be rejected by everyone!!

4bbb Vets league match against another club - I played the best I've managed all season and we've lost 1 down, both players were higher handicap and ex members of our club, I chipped 3 times and hit the pin each time and not one dropped, finally hit the driver best this year, played about 4 under my handicap, playing partner played well too and they really pee'd off in that they never gave a putt even from 8 inches but asked if we were conceding theirs (we made all the putts)

I've also stopped at Pets at Hometo buy a cat to kick and they were closed ðŸ˜£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I've also stopped at Pets at Hometo buy a cat to kick and they were closed ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

With your delicate physiology you'd only break a toe. And the cat would probably have you in the resulting fight


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			With your delicate physiology you'd only break a toe. And the cat would probably have you in the resulting fight
		
Click to expand...

There is that!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Brassed off today and all the reasons will be rejected by everyone!!

4bbb Vets league match against another club - I played the best I've managed all season and we've lost 1 down, both players were higher handicap and ex members of our club, I chipped 3 times and hit the pin each time and not one dropped, finally hit the driver best this year, played about 4 under my handicap, playing partner played well too and they really pee'd off in that *
they never gave a putt even from 8 inches but askedif we were conceding theirs (we made all the putts)*

I've also stopped at Pets at Hometo buy a cat to kick and they were closed ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Did you ask ?


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They canâ€™t take the card and adjust HC but it can be used as a reference when it comes to Annual Review time ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to pass on forum feedback after Sunningdale to Jacobâ€™s club.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you ask ?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not ðŸ˜¤


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2019)

foursomes tie last night against two guys we know. a tight game, but very relaxed. had a hairy moment as as we tee'd off the was a massive Thunderstorm all around us with quite a bit of lightning. rained for the first 3 holes then passed, but you could still see the lightning heading north up the Moray Fiirth.

we went down on the early, but soon got in front then never lost the lead, won 2/1.


We were the only people on the course, the two ball in front of us walked in after the first and didn't see a soul all the way round

Though to Semi finals now in both Greensomes and Foursome


----------



## BrianM (Aug 6, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			foursomes tie last night against two guys we know. a tight game, but very relaxed. had a hairy moment as as we tee'd off the was a massive Thunderstorm all around us with quite a bit of lightning. rained for the first 3 holes then passed, but you could still see the lightning heading north up the Moray Fiirth.

we went down on the early, but soon got in front then never lost the lead, won 2/1.


We were the only people on the course, the two ball in front of us walked in after the first and didn't see a soul all the way round

Though to Semi finals now in both Greensomes and Foursome
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll soon take your game down a peg or two the way Iâ€™m hacking it about ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Iâ€™ll soon take your game down a peg or two the way Iâ€™m hacking it about ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

you can play off the ladies tee's then


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 6, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			How did you get on?
		
Click to expand...

It was a little bit more than I could chew. 

We were all square after 7, me winning 1st, 5th and 7th with par, birdie, birdie. 

I 3-putted for bogey, bogey on 8 and 9 where he got par on both, and the match was pretty much lost from there, though we finished it up on the 14th green. 

Super happy with my performance overall, and no shame in losing to him. He went on to win it again for the 4th time. He was just so consistent from the tee, and around the green he made sure he got the ball within no more than 6 feet away from the hole. 
I've been playing so well the last 3-4 weeks, but I still have the odd shocker where I duff shots from the tee and around the green. Throw in a 3-putt here and there, and well, you can't beat a 4 handicapper who's playing steady.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 6, 2019)

Played at Reading yesterday as we were closed for the first two days of renovations week.

Pleased to report the recently vandalised 14th Green is totally repaired and youâ€™d never know it had been damaged.

Well done the Greenkeepers -Top job folks m.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 6, 2019)

Enjoyable round with Patrick today around the Kings course, weather was superb as well.
My golf left a lot to be desired, short game and putting wasnâ€™t bad though.
Got a few helping tips which definitely improved my game, especially alignment.
Patrick was superb, gave himself plenty of birdie opportunities, easy too see why he is in two semi-finals.
Thanks for the game and company ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 6, 2019)

Played our 1/4 final singles HC match play today. Was 2 down after 6 after missing my par putt from 2ft. Then driver and short game clicked and I parâ€™d my way until winning 3&2 against a 7 HC who apart from the 11th where he lost a ball off the tee played very well. My irons were scruffy though so not many decent birdie chances.
On to the semis.


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 6, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			It was a little bit more than I could chew.

We were all square after 7, me winning 1st, 5th and 7th with par, birdie, birdie.

I 3-putted for bogey, bogey on 8 and 9 where he got par on both, and the match was pretty much lost from there, though we finished it up on the 14th green.

Super happy with my performance overall, and no shame in losing to him. He went on to win it again for the 4th time. He was just so consistent from the tee, and around the green he made sure he got the ball within no more than 6 feet away from the hole.
I've been playing so well the last 3-4 weeks, but I still have the odd shocker where I duff shots from the tee and around the green. Throw in a 3-putt here and there, and well, you can't beat a 4 handicapper who's playing steady. 

Click to expand...

Well played mate. Youâ€™ll get him next year!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 6, 2019)

Played in seniors Thursday shot level par gross never missed a fairway,
Most irons hit the green ,if not up and down 4/5.
Putting was ok but missed a few chances.

Played today hit one fairway ,in the trees all day ,never holed a thing.
Bloody stupid game ,so frustrating ,â€thought I was backâ€


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 6, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Played our 1/4 final singles HC match play today. Was 2 down after 6 after missing my par putt from 2ft. Then driver and short game clicked and I parâ€™d my way until winning 3&2 against a 7 HC who apart from the 11th where he lost a ball off the tee played very well. My irons were scruffy though so not many decent birdie chances.
On to the semis.
		
Click to expand...

Well done!


----------



## GG26 (Aug 6, 2019)

Quarter final of our seniors matchplay this evening.  Played a 5 handicapper, so received a shot a hole.  Was close throughout. Was one up going down the last, but didnâ€™t play it well and ended up losing on the first extra hole.

What was also disappointing was that my 5-iron shaft split in half with contact with a tree on my follow through on the second hole.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 6, 2019)

Paid a first ever visit to Sundridge Park today (using a 4ball voucher bought in last years H4H auction - and which I'd very nearly forgotten I'd got). East course closed till late due to a ladies comp, so played the West. A bit hilly but a very nice course in good nick.  Greens looked like they'd had the Graden machine over them recently - a pity, but what has to be done has to be done. Played pretty decent compared to h/c and ended up with 89, nett 71. Definitely will go back.


----------



## Crow (Aug 6, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Quarter final of our seniors matchplay this evening.  Played a 5 handicapper, so received a shot a hole.  Was close throughout. Was one up going down the last, but didnâ€™t play it well and ended up losing on the first extra hole.

What was also disappointing was that my 5-iron shaft split in half with contact with a tree on my follow through on the second hole.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! On both counts.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Enjoyable round with Patrick today around the Kings course, weather was superb as well.
My golf left a lot to be desired, short game and putting wasnâ€™t bad though.
Got a few helping tips which definitely improved my game, especially alignment.
Patrick was superb, gave himself plenty of birdie opportunities, easy too see why he is in two semi-finals.
Thanks for the game and company ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it Brian, get the strimmer out and make that path


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 7, 2019)

Bit disappointing. Played to handicap but made two rank mistakes. A par 5 with a very, very narrow tee shot. Absolutely nailed it across the dogleg leaving a 5 iron to the green, and the pin was sitting in a green place. Blocked the second shot OOB, Dropped another ball and put the next shot against a fence. And then 3 putted an easy hole not long after.

16th hole, another par 5, I hit a good tee shot well down the fairway. Blocked the second shot a wee bit, and it hit a tree and dropped straight down 90yds from the green. Before we got there a group coming the other way arrived and one of the guys played a ball. No ball when I got there. I did ask but he said he was sure it was his ball - a little surprised as I know the guy is a good player and he played from 40yds short, 30yds right of a short par 3. Maybe it was his...

Finished 3rd but it was one of those almost good rounds.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2019)

What a round..!!!!!
Never played like it before.....

Everything went......wrong.
Level handicap after 6 holes and the swing went to Ibiza for a rest....Gone.
Carnage ensued....utter carnage.
Got quite funny towards the end, missing greens from 100 yards out.... by 30 yards...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow. Got to play Nailcote Hall last night after the celebrity pro-am. How hard is that course? Even Michael Campbell and Gary Wolstenholme said it was tough. Great fun but boy are those greens tricky and fast.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow. Got to play Nailcote Hall last night after the celebrity pro-am. How hard is that course? Even Michael Campbell and Gary Wolstenholme said it was tough. Great fun but boy are those greens tricky and fast.
		
Click to expand...

hope you played off the correct handicap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			hope you played off the correct handicap

Click to expand...

Yes thanks. The original post wasn't funny and repeating the insinuation smacks of trolling now


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes thanks. The original post wasn't funny and repeating the insinuation smacks of trolling now[/QUOTE


it's a joke Homer, how is it  insinuating anything??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			What a round..!!!!!
Never played like it before.....

Everything went......wrong.
Level handicap after 6 holes and the swing went to Ibiza for a rest....Gone.
Carnage ensued....utter carnage.
Got quite funny towards the end, missing greens from 100 yards out.... by 30 yards...

Click to expand...

Lordy Lordy Lordy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 7, 2019)

County match away to Surrey today, out at #2 playing a guy round his home track who has been a member for over 40 years. Won 2&1


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2019)

drive4show said:



			County match away to Surrey today, out at #2 playing a guy round his home track who has been a member for over 40 years. Won 2&1 

Click to expand...

 Well played Gordon.

Super seniors, or geriatrics  league ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 7, 2019)

Played nine holes in the evening for the first time since er ever. Played with a couple of lads ave never met before. One could hit it close to 300 yds and has only been back playing golf a couple of weeks. His first drive went 40 yds. His short game was painful to watch. I had 18 points walking up the 9th and played my first double bogey. Thought it would be a nice nine holes to get me ready for the nine hole comp tomorrow. Just had a look at me tee time tomorrow and it's a back nine comp, not the front nine ave played today ðŸ˜–


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 7, 2019)

35 points tonight.  Greens so slow after some serious rain. 

15 points out. Level par back for 20 points. 

Said after 13 holes I'd need two birds on my way in to make buffer. 
Bird 14
Bird 15
Dumped in front bunker from 100yards on 16.rolled over edge for par. 
17 hit pin with bird putt from a foot off green.
18 long bird putt burns edge. 

Likely to miss buffer by one.  Stings.   lol


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 7, 2019)

Practice round around Coxmoor for Team of Six comp tomorrow. Going to be some tricky pins so par will be king ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## louise_a (Aug 7, 2019)

yesterday I played in the Seniors scratch at Manchester Golf Clubs Festival week, I had poor double bogies on the first and the last but in between played pretty well, except on the greens. 9 times I had a birdie putt albeit some were pretty long ones, but those 9 holes only yielded 2 pars, the rest I 3 putted except for one hole when frustration got the better of me and I took 5 on the green. All very frustrating again I just could not get the length of any putts.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 8, 2019)

First round after Sunningdale. Finally managed to play golf ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

38 points at @chrisd stomping ground. 

Probably should have been a few more too but just happy to put a score together alongside the obligatory 2 blobs ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 8, 2019)

Was rammel


----------



## chrisd (Aug 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			First round after Sunningdale. Finally managed to play golf ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

38 points at @chrisd stomping ground. 

Probably should have been a few more too but just happy to put a score together alongside the obligatory 2 blobs ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

What  did you make of it?


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 8, 2019)

Midlands Seniors team of six Championship at Coxmoor and hardest greens I've played on all year , super slick .
Had a good 79 in the morning so that counted for the team score but alas fell.away badly this afternoon with a 89 which didn't count as it's best 5 from 6.
We came second to Lincolnshire and beat Nottinghamshire by one so my birdie on the last in the morning counted ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 8, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Midlands Seniors team of six Championship at Coxmoor and hardest greens I've played on all year , super slick .
Had a good 79 in the morning so that counted for the team score but alas fell.away badly this afternoon with a 89 which didn't count as it's best 5 from 6.
We came second to Lincolnshire and beat Nottinghamshire by one so my birdie on the last in the morning counted ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Ben

You was up against a strong side from Lincs ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 8, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What  did you make of it?
		
Click to expand...

The food was lovely!!

It was great to play the course in summer. The society used to always play there in winter to cut costs. Having taken over the running of it, I wanted to see it in all its glory. 

Honest appraisal. I thought the bunkers were very inconsistent. The greens were slower than I expected, but still good. Fairways looked good, a few places were a little lush I felt. Will defo go back though as the foods awesome ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 8, 2019)

Played the last 2 nights. Really pleased with all the changes I have done. 

Qualifier Saturday so guaranteed 0.1 back ðŸ¤£


----------



## louise_a (Aug 8, 2019)

A good round today in our stableford, 38 points so a little cut and back to 10 after going up to 11 last Thursday. I played very well, I only hit one poor shot, sadly on a par 3 and ended up in a penalty area so I blobbed the hole. I did also 4 putt another par 3 but that was offset by holing 15-20 foot putts on each of the next 3 holes. 
Almost finished with an ace on the last in front of the club house but had to settle for a 6 inch tap in birdie and a round of applause from a society sat behind the green


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 8, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well done Ben

You was up against a strong side from Lincs ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Yup , your boys from Woodhall played well ðŸ‘


----------



## njt1986 (Aug 9, 2019)

A charity golf day at a course i'd not played before. Took my gutter level golf game out, had a good laugh, didn't apply enough sunscreen so currently look like a bloody Drumstick lolly!

Didn't play great, but didn't play terrible either. My usual mixed bag - 5 pars, one on a par 3, 3 on par 4's and one on a par 5 - which were undoubtedly the highlight for me...but also carded two 10's and two 8's ... yes, you read that right. Turns out that when you hit the lip of a bunker the first 2 times you try to get out, you should really just come out sideways, rather than insisting you can do it.... also, rookie mistake of picking up my 9 iron when I meant to pick up my 6 because I was too busy talking rather than paying attention to which club I was picking out of the bag and subsequently not going through my pre-shot routine, which i'd have noticed "Hmm, I don't remember my 6 feeling this short, or lofted" ... no, daft arse here picked it up, barely looked at the ball and smacked the thing high into the air and straight into a lake. Serves me right.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2019)

13 holes on my tod last night playing two balls - and not a LL in sight  

Plus I hit some stonkers (for me) including possibly my longest ever tee shot on our 12th.  One yard past the 98 yard sprinkler head - on a 401yd hole   A little bit of breeze behind but fairway not rock hard...OK - hit from a raised tee but still a good way past as far as I have ever got it before on that hole. 

Anyway...will have another go later today - weather forecast for tomorrow looks a bit grim...so not sure I'll be rolling up.  But might if things later today go well.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 10, 2019)

Stableford competition this morning.  Started in rain and high winds, but fortunately the rain stopped after a few holes.  Went out in 20 with four pars and was hoping to keep that up to get a small cut.  Unfortunately, after stood on the 12th tee with 24 points, came home with 31 which is likely to miss buffer by one.  Kicking myself on 12, a 210 yard par 3.  The wind helped my slighly left tee shot into a hedge.  Found it ok and went back to get my bag.  Could I find it again!  Blob and lesson learnt - put something down to mark its position.


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2019)

Shouldâ€™ve stayed at home. Apart from a a handfull of shots it was awful. Swing felt ok but head was all over the place
Think the clubs Will be going away until Tandridge


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 10, 2019)

ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’© that is all


----------



## Lump (Aug 10, 2019)

35pts in some tough wind today. 
The scary thing is, off a 3hcp I have no idea where the ball is going when things start going wrong. 
Starting with lessons again for the first time in about 3 years, itâ€™s slightly embarrassing to play off 3 when I have no idea what game Iâ€™m going to bring to a round.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 10, 2019)

72 gross net 70 in a medal, won on countback and should get down to 1 which has took what seems a lifetime. Very difficult conditions and actually took to hitting the wedge on greens for anything over 15 foot as they were starting to have some standing water.

I also related to this today when I lipped out on 18...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159955676040482821


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2019)

First round on the new 16 hcap after 3 shot cut last week. Haste Hill Open. 40 kph swirling winds are just what I didn't need, made it very difficult indeed. Ended up shooting 93 for a net +9. Not best pleased but there were plenty worse out there! One 7 hcapper said he shot the worst round _of his life, _which was 89 for net 82. Our captain, off 6 came last overall having shot 91. The winner was net level, not one person went under their handicap. So in the words of Tiger "conditions were really tough out there". 

In truth though it wasn't the wind that killed me, it was my putting. I can't remember ever putting worse in my life. I was all over the place, putting like a complete idiot. Leaving them short for a few holes, smashing them long for the next few holes. I three-putted SEVEN TIMES. Absolutely disgusting. I just felt like I'd never picked up a putter before on some greens. 38 putts for the round. If it wasn't for that I'd have been really happy about how I played in the wind to be honest. Driving wasn't great, but with everything else I hit the ball nicely.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 10, 2019)

Shot a personal best score at my home club. 

1under 

2birds, 1 bogey, 15 pars.   

The pace of play was like the pros. They jammed a society out and it clogged up the course. Waiting on every shot. I didnt mind. Took my time to read putts from all angles. Maybe the pros are on to something.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 11, 2019)

T'was our club championships yesterday - 36 holes off scratch. The main event (the "Cup") played for by players off 9 or better, with a second tier event (the "Trophy") played for by players off 10-20. A bit windy to say the least - don't think I've ever played an inland course in stronger wind. Didn't play well at all & haven't played worse for a long time. And can't blame it on the wind. I just played rubbish. Orikoru says he was "disgusted" with his 38 putts; well, I had something like 46 or 47 in my second round. No single putts, lots of 3 putts and _two_ 4's. Ah well, at least I didn't come last and I've only gone up 0.1 as the second round turned out to be "reductions only".


----------



## Junior (Aug 11, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Shot a personal best score at my home club.

1under

2birds, 1 bogey, 15 pars. 

The pace of play was like the pros. They jammed a society out and it clogged up the course. Waiting on every shot. I didnt mind. Took my time to read putts from all angles. Maybe the pros are on to something. 

Click to expand...

Well played Gaz.  What will that get you cut to???? Whats the new target????

I was similar after 11 until the wind came in... 1 under gross, 1 birdie, 10 pars.  Didnt miss a fairway or green, then the wind just got up horrendously.  Ended +6 with a treble and a double.  Hopefully css will help and a small cut will come.


----------



## Crow (Aug 11, 2019)

Five doubles after 14 holes but I still had a chance of buffering with a good finish, some indecision on the 17th tee and hit a pathetic shot resulting in a lost ball, NR'd.

Will I play a round without 0.1 back this year?


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 11, 2019)

Half decent week and a bit for me.... Great AS game at Birchwood with Liver birdie. Went from 3 up to being 2 down to halving the match. Quirky course you need to know as some of the tee shots are blind or hard to gauge! Then a Net 68 followed in the monthly medal, which easily could have been lower but for a few silly putts... Still a nice 0.8 cut to 10.7. Then took on our kid and after a great tussle stood level on 17, I managed to sneak the last 2 holes to win 2 up.... Am sure he will get his revenge ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£
Typical as the decent form arrives I'm away for 10 days... Hope it stays for the rest of the season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2019)

Club match away to Tylney Park in those gale force winds yesterday. It's an open and long course at the best of times. Got partnered with a good friend of mine (and some with whom I am unbeaten - having played 5 times before). They are a good bunch over there and a fixture I look forward to. Didn't play too badly considering the conditions and my partner and I gelled really well. The greens were very slow having been worked on and sand put in but were pretty true. Good enough for me to roll in a 30 footer for birdie on the 4th and then a 20 footer for a net birdie on the 9th. Finally won 2& having been 4 up with 6 to go.

Played in the roll up today. Played far worse in the wind, although it had dropped considerably. No tempo again which seems to be a recurring theme but started reasonably and then fell apart from the 7th onwards. Measly 28 points. Back to working on a couple of points tomorrow


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 11, 2019)

Junior said:



			Well played Gaz.  What will that get you cut to???? Whats the new target????

I was similar after 11 until the wind came in... 1 under gross, 1 birdie, 10 pars.  Didnt miss a fairway or green, then the wind just got up horrendously.  Ended +6 with a treble and a double.  Hopefully css will help and a small cut will come.
		
Click to expand...


Got cut from 5.2 to 4.8



Junior said:



			Well played Gaz.  What will that get you cut to???? Whats the new target????

I was similar after 11 until the wind came in... 1 under gross, 1 birdie, 10 pars.  Didnt miss a fairway or green, then the wind just got up horrendously.  Ended +6 with a treble and a double.  Hopefully css will help and a small cut will come.
		
Click to expand...

Got cut from 5.2 to 4.8   

Came 3rd overall by a point. There was a good first prize too. A Â£500 voucher for a mattress. Lol I will probably win a pillowcase.  Haha

Target is the same as it's been for a little while now. Stay in cat1 and hopefully push for 4. 

Currently leading the golfer of the year thing which is best 10 scores over the season. Hopefully nick that as I may never have a year like this again unless I find a good 20yards off the tee.  

I usually like the end of the season as it tends to rain that bit more and soft greens means easier scoring in my book. Keep the head down and be patient. The scores will come if you keep knocking at the door.  Good luck bud


----------



## louise_a (Aug 11, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Got cut from 5.2 to 4.8

Got cut from 5.2 to 4.8  

Came 3rd overall by a point. There was a good first prize too. A Â£500 voucher for a mattress. Lol I will probably win a pillowcase.  Haha

Target is the same as it's been for a little while now. Stay in cat1 and hopefully push for 4.

Currently leading the golfer of the year thing which is best 10 scores over the season. Hopefully nick that as I may never have a year like this again unless I find a good 20yards off the tee.  

I usually like the end of the season as it tends to rain that bit more and soft greens means easier scoring in my book. Keep the head down and be patient. The scores will come if you keep knocking at the door.  Good luck bud 

Click to expand...

Brilliant, well played Gary


----------



## louise_a (Aug 11, 2019)

A lot of local courses, including my own, were closed today, however I was playing at Bury in a North West Manchester ladies 4BBB and it was open, I was playing with another lady from my club who is off 10, I hadn't played in a pairs event with her before but we gelled really well. We did drop the odd shot here and there but finished with 41 points and came 3rd,.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 11, 2019)

Got an invite to Fairhaven late last night for an invitational today as a mates partner couldnâ€™t make it . Played really well and came 2nd. Result!


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 11, 2019)

Played our penultimate Order of Merit before the cut to the last 15 for the final. 
Similar to most with the weather being horrific. Really threw it down as we went up 8, thunder as we finished 9. Ended up waiting at the clubhouse for 45 mins until it became somewhat playable again, although greens had standing water. Was playing well until the break in play, when we started again on the 10th, which begins with 2 par 5â€™s that are generally very good scoring holes for me. But only got 1 point from them so set me back from my good start. 
Ended up with a 3 putt on 18 from 20â€™ For 36 points. 
Finished 5th overall, 2 points behind.  
Up to joint first in the OoM, but will miss the last one. Luckily think the worst I can be after the last event is 10th, so will at least make the 15 person cut for the final although think I will be too far back to contend. Mainly due to missing 2 of the Order of Merit rounds. Handicap is still trending down though even if not as rapidly as it was a couple of months ago.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2019)

nothing on Saturday morning so just had a bounce game around with slow Dave and a couple of other guys who don't usually play in our group.


there was a biig tour party of Amierican PGA pro's who needed caddies in the afternoon so the club was short of caddies who had specified they wanted low handicaps to caddy for them????

guy i had, though he could hit a good ball, his putting and short game was pretty poor, easp as they were into the 2nd week of their tour. He was in two bunkers.. 2 of the easier ones at that, and failed to get out of both and 3 putted most of the greens despite having a pretty simple putts. only had a couple of pars and 1 birdie, the other 3 guys in our four ball were not much better, with one losing a few balls off the tee. 15th was a classic which is a 306 yard par 4 and easy birdie chance.. two of them drove the green, which was no mean feat easp as it was into a couple of club wind, my guy had a the easiest of eagle puts from the fringe, but he descided to chipp??? sent it further away than he was to start with, then left the birdie short, so both of them walked off with a par


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Shot a personal best score at my home club.

1under

2birds, 1 bogey, 15 pars.  

The pace of play was like the pros. They jammed a society out and it clogged up the course. Waiting on every shot. I didnt mind. Took my time to read putts from all angles. Maybe the pros are on to something. 

Click to expand...

Cracking score, first time under par or broken it before ?


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 12, 2019)

DRW said:



			Cracking score, first time under par or broken it before ?
		
Click to expand...

Been under par only once before in a practice game at lee park in liverpool.  Was 3 under thru 12 and jelly legged it home in 1under. Lol

Was 2under last summer at an away day at roe park. Dropped shots on 16 and 17 and just got home level par.  

Starting to get more comfortable with lower scoring. I think it's all part and parcel of shooting improved scores at every level.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Got cut from 5.2 to 4.8

Got cut from 5.2 to 4.8  

Came 3rd overall by a point. There was a good first prize too. A Â£500 voucher for a mattress. Lol I will probably win a pillowcase.  Haha

Target is the same as it's been for a little while now. Stay in cat1 and hopefully push for 4.

Currently leading the golfer of the year thing which is best 10 scores over the season. Hopefully nick that as I may never have a year like this again unless I find a good 20yards off the tee.  

I usually like the end of the season as it tends to rain that bit more and soft greens means easier scoring in my book. Keep the head down and be patient. The scores will come if you keep knocking at the door.  Good luck bud 

Click to expand...

only a 0.4 cut for 1 under gross off 5... you need to move to a harder course


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			only a 0.4 cut for 1 under gross off 5... you need to move to a harder course

Click to expand...

It was off our yellows which is usually one easier css.
Big field out and everyone seemed to play well. 
Css goes 2 easier for first time in a long time. 
Typical


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2019)

Played in Saturday am roll-up.  First full round playing with others since I tried my 'fix' to stop doing LL after LL.  And (until 2nd shot on 17) it worked. 

Previous time out 3 weeks ago accumulated 17 pts - and week before 21pts.  Groan.  On Saturday - 32pts - joys.  And the only LL was when trying to do something just too clever on 17 that meant I didn't focus on my 'fix' - bang - off it went - what a surprise. 

Then yesterday - hit two LLs on 1st as I had got too confident that I had things 'sorted'.  Wrong.  Then doing what I have been told to do I played two balls over 12 holes without another.

Work in progress - but boy is it a wee bit scary. knowing that they are still in there.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 12, 2019)

I played at Leyland today in a Lancs Ladies qualifier for a matchplay knockout, the weather was mixed as was the state of the course and my game. 

The course was close to unplayable, on one green we had to call for the green staff to come and squeegee the green after a heavy downpour had  left surface water all around the hole although 2 holes later the green was bone dry. The course itself was pretty straight forward although there were a couple of quirky holes. 

I did start off very well with 3 pars in the first 4 holes and I was fairly steady until I had an 8 on the 16th. In the end I finished 10th and the top 16 qualified for the knockout to be held at Fleetwood next month, although on the down side I got 0.1 back on my handicap


----------



## Wilson (Aug 13, 2019)

Yearly knock with my brother, for the memorial cup we play for in memory of our dad, this year at Cooden Beach - he hadnâ€™t played since last years event, so handicaps are always a bit of a guess, he can get the ball to the green ok, but usually canâ€™t chip or putt...... this year he could do both and beat me easily 3&2, I knocked it round in 81, +10 going out and -1 coming back in! A good reminder why I normally warm up before I play.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 13, 2019)

Joined the local golf society out here a few weeks back (Lo Crispin), so me and my brother joined them up at Alenda last wednesday. I was given my last official handicap (18)  from when i was a member back in the UK at Christmas, and ended the day on 35 points. Was pretty clear from the comments made by the chap that played with us that I'd be getting cut - single figures were talked about. Fair enough, I had a run of 7 holes where I dropped 2 shots and was starting to get uncomfortable with it being my first day out with the society.
Anyway, played La Finca on Sunday to celebrate my brothers birthday, joined by my 9 year old lad. Cut myself to 14 to see how I fared and managed to get round in 88, so reasonably pleased with that score - the higlight of the round was a birdie on the 560 yard 5th hole. Stunning hole, downhill, island green, with magnificent views of the mountains as a backdrop. 

Got some mates planning on coming out in October and can't wait to take them round La Finca, I know there are plenty of other courses round here to try, but this one is my favourite so far - and possibly my favourite ever played.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2019)

Worked on a minor tweak to set up for pitching and then hit the course for 9 holes. Pitching much improved. Shots tee to green absolutely dreadful


----------



## DRW (Aug 13, 2019)

Joined wife/son on the back 9 holes. Topped first drive about a foot in front of the red tees, great start

6 GIR, got up/down on the other three greens, 1 birdie and two 3 putts (from 15 & 20 foot) for 1 over back nine, silly game, if only all the parts of the game would fall into place at one time, I may be able to put a proper score together again.

Son shot his first level par round to get to I think 5.2. Really happy for him.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2019)

DRW said:



			Joined wife/son on the back 9 holes. Topped first drive about a foot in front of the red tees, great start

6 GIR, got up/down on the other three greens, 1 birdie and two 3 putts (from 15 & 20 foot) for 1 over back nine, silly game, if only all the parts of the game would fall into place at one time, I may be able to put a proper score together again.

Son shot his first level par round to get to I think 5.2. Really happy for him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure your glad you were able to witness that.  No doubt your good play helped him along on the closing holes.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 13, 2019)

Smashed it in a nine hole comp. playing off 18.7 I went round in 41 shots with Lost a ball. Lowest ever front nine score. I scored 22 points, but when I put the score in the computer it gave me a 2 for three instead of a two for four. For some reason I only got 8 shots and not 9. Yet no one knows why? The reason is because the computer says so. Eh. Got a two, lowest score, winning comp when I left. Hcap cut. Happy days. But what's this computer says so rubbish.
When we came in, I had 22, a PP 21, last one of us 3 had 20. He plays off 11 and thought he had 5 shots. Computer says no, he had 6, so he came in with 21. We all had 21 points


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

DRW said:



			Joined wife/son on the back 9 holes. Topped first drive about a foot in front of the red tees, great start

6 GIR, got up/down on the other three greens, 1 birdie and two 3 putts (from 15 & 20 foot) for 1 over back nine, silly game, if only all the parts of the game would fall into place at one time, I may be able to put a proper score together again.

Son shot his first level par round to get to I think 5.2. Really happy for him.
		
Click to expand...

lets just hope the milkman isn't a good golfer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2019)

Went to the club to play 9 holes and try a few things out. Got there at 3.30 and it was rammed. Purgatory and didn't get anything going especially the stuff I was working on. Came off the 5th and walked past the two groups on the 6th with the intent of going back to the clubhouse and onto the practice ground. Got to the 6th tee and saw the 15th and back nine were empty so jumped over. Relaxed, found some timing and hit the ball much better. I know what does and doesn't work in terms of what I wanted to try and so not quite the waste of time it looked. Can only assume there was some sort of society out, although not flagged anywhere, as they weren't members


----------



## DRW (Aug 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			leys just hope the milkman isn't a good golfer

Click to expand...





garyinderry said:



			I'm sure your glad you were able to witness that.  No doubt your good play helped him along on the closing holes.
		
Click to expand...

Its great seeing him play solid golf. Get more joy out of seeing him play well than myself. Night before he was 1 under at the turn, but didn't play great on the back nine to end up on 2 over(his next best score). Yesterday he was 1 under, standing on the fairway on 18 but ended on bogey, but still an important moment for him to shot level par and not blow it away over the closing holes.

Bit like you said in an earlier post, you have to shot those lower scores to get comfortable with them and know you can shoot them. Adam isn't a slash your handicap kind of player, he has always slowly but surely reduced his handicap each year over the last 3-4 years.

Its a work in progress for him, but his dispersion and in particular his putting stroke is vastly improved on two months ago and over the last month with lots of practise, it looks like he is turning the corner to playing proper golf. He now needs to progress the scores to comps, as these were all supplementary cards due to work commitments at the weekend.

Very happy for him.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2019)

Technically haven't played, but my club has a competition called the Paul Cup, for which there is qualification. It's something I always forget about until they publish the qualification list to be honest. The qualification criteria is your best 3 net medal scores throughout the year, and I think the top 32 players make the grade. 

Well this week they published the qualification results, and I've qualified in first place with a score of 193! Four shots clear of second place. My three scores being 62, 66 & 65, all shot between June and August too, haha. The club sec confirmed there is a prize for finishing top of the qualifying, so that is now 4 prizes I'm owed in total (one for each of the aforementioned qualifying scores in fact). The only downside is that the leaders go out first for the Paul Cup final, so I have to hit the first tee shot at 9:08 on Sunday 25th - the morning after I'll have been on the booze all day for my mate's birthday.  Can't go wrong...


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Technically haven't played, but my club has a competition called the Paul Cup, for which there is qualification. It's something I always forget about until they publish the qualification list to be honest. The qualification criteria is your best 3 net medal scores throughout the year, and I think the top 32 players make the grade.

Well this week they published the qualification results, and I've qualified in first place with a score of 193! Four shots clear of second place. My three scores being 62, 66 & 65, all shot between June and August too, haha. The club sec confirmed there is a prize for finishing top of the qualifying, so that is now 4 prizes I'm owed in total (one for each of the aforementioned qualifying scores in fact). The only downside is that the leaders go out first for the Paul Cup final, so I have to hit the first tee shot at 9:08 on Sunday 25th - the morning after I'll have been on the booze all day for my mate's birthday.  Can't go wrong...
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations Miguel.ðŸ‘ Don't drink to much tequila the night before the comp ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Congratulations Miguel.ðŸ‘ Don't drink to much tequila the night before the comp ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Â¡Arriba!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 14, 2019)

played with the boys today in the roll up. Played quite well and had 42 poinst (team stableford 2 to count) on my own, alas we were not in the running with only 73 point in total, with one guy getting a shot a hole and two others 14 and 16.

 Two new guys i'd not played with before who where very particular about any noise. one of the other guys and i where whispering to each other some 40 yards away from one of them on the first,who then asked us to shut up! then any noise on the adjacent holes, be it Crows calling, dogs barking miles up the beach, even two old women walking a dog at least 150 yards away all got moaned at, they were so easily putt off, it got quite annoying after a while.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 14, 2019)

A great front nine on a very tough front nine that always beats me up. Out 2 over at the turn and into a nine that I've played 1 under par gross twice in the last few months. Cue 7 over in 9 holes. What an absolute car crash! A silly 3 putt from the front of 10, 11 & 12.... where did that come from? Steadied the ship thereafter and then took a 7 on the par 3 17th - trying to get cute with a killer pin. FIR was up with my best but GIR dropped off the planet. Putting, as you can see wasn't good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2019)

Turned up for supper club. Watched the rain fall for two hours and came home. Had been in about 20 minutes and the sun came out and it was a lovely evening. Typical


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 15, 2019)

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF.*

Smashed it proper smashed it. Tashyboy is on the pop now. There's gonna be some Rammel on here tonight.

After 8 holes I am 6 under. Where the bloody hell did that come from. I double bogeyed the 9th whilst being on the green in two 15 ft from pin. Walked off after 9 with 23 points at 5 under. I parred the 10th and was 10 under. Not gonna bore you with the next 7 holes but it was good bad and ugly with some battling golf. Stood on the 18th and hit the worst drive this month. Captains charity swear box is overflowing. Battled for a point on the last and came off with 40 points.

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF.*

Gotta say that am buzzing with the score, I shot 40 for the front nine and was inches from scoring my first ever sub 40 for nine holes, 40 is my lowest ever score for the front nine. Thinking about today's round I left a good few out there as well. I went round in 86 and I am thinking for the first time ever I have a sub 80 round in me. It's there. I can smell it. 

Last off, played with a 70 yr old fossil for the first time today. He loved it he told us so, he liked the crack we had. He went round in 38 points and was buzzing.

That aside.

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF*


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2019)

Went down the course for a practise on the back nine. Wanted to practise my 4 wood mainly, off the tee and the deck, because I don't get a lot of use out of it normally so don't get to practise it as much as the other clubs. Left the driver at home so I'd have to use it. I hit it nicely off the tee for the most part, and off the deck was alright but needs a little work. 

I hit my hybrid and irons really well, and most shocking of all after my horror show of putting last weekend, this time I putted extremely well! Should expect that on a meaningless practise though I guess, typical. Anyway, 3 pars 5 bogeys 1 double, and 19 points off the still-new 16 handicap, so all in all a good night's work.


----------



## Slime (Aug 15, 2019)

Playing in some lovely weather, I managed 34 pts having blobbed the last two holes!!
Great drive down 17th, par 4, leaving 76yds ..................... four chips and two putts for a seven!
Great drive down 18th, par 5, leaving over 200yds. Hit a wedge to leave me 80yds in ........................ four chips and two putts for an eight!
The chipping yips are back with a vengeance and in trumps.
I know it's all in the head, I just have zero confidence inside 100 yards.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			Playing in some lovely weather, I managed 34 pts having blobbed the last two holes!!
Great drive down 17th, par 4, leaving 76yds ..................... four chips and two putts for a seven!
Great drive down 18th, par 5, leaving over 200yds. Hit a wedge to leave me 80yds in ........................ four chips and two putts for an eight!
The chipping yips are back with a vengeance and in trumps.
I know it's all in the head, I just have zero confidence inside 100 yards.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your wedge pain. I spent 30 mins chipping yesterday before the comp. Chipped really well when practicing but out on the course the chipping yips where out in full force.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 15, 2019)

our comp today was a non qualifier due to the course conditions, I started par, birdie and thought, typical when it doesn't count, however it didn't last long and I my game wasn't that great so in the end I was happy it was not a qualifier.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 16, 2019)

On my way to the course to do 4 rounds for cancer research. Its pitch black and coming in sideways atm.  

Wish me and my back luck.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			On my way to the course to do 4 rounds for cancer research. Its pitch black and coming in sideways atm. 

Wish me and my back luck.
		
Click to expand...

Er.........Nutter!
Good luck...you're gonna need it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

Did an hour of chipping and putting and then nipped onto the 10th to try it on the course. Couldn't hit the ball to save my life. No idea where any semblance of a swing went but making up and downs and scoring par or net par from everywhere. No chance of practicing or playing after work today given the forecast


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			On my way to the course to do 4 rounds for cancer research. Its pitch black and coming in sideways atm. 

Wish me and my back luck.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. Hope your sat in clubhouse reading this. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2019)

Got to the club this morning nice and early.
Nobody around... competition day...
CVG arrives and there's still nobody around.
PSI screen isn't working so we can't enter the comp until someone comes....
After 10 minutes we decide to forget the comp and put in a Supplementary - we have a book in the changing rooms to sign in.
Out we go...
And I shoot 38 points to get myself a 0.2 cut.
PSI now working so we sign in and sign out...
Time will tell if I'd have won the comp but I still got a cut so I'm happy enough
Had to finish birdie, birdie to do it mind......


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 16, 2019)

Bit confused how can you enter a comp. after you finished playing and also after you  put a supplementary in?

Well played btw.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Bit confused how can you enter a comp. after you finished playing and also after you  put a supplementary in?

Well played btw.
		
Click to expand...

They may allow it based on the fact he would have entered but the machine wasn't working? Dunno.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			On my way to the course to do 4 rounds for cancer research. Its pitch black and coming in sideways atm. 

Wish me and my back luck.
		
Click to expand...


Good Luck Gary, not the best day to be doing it.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Bit confused how can you enter a comp. after you finished playing and also after you  put a supplementary in?

Well played btw.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't enter the comp but we still had to enter the supplementary on the system..


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 16, 2019)

Round 3 under way.   Trolly in the shop getting charged so carrying for this round. 

Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 16, 2019)

4 rounds complete and back home after a pint that didnt stand a chance. 

Got soaked at the start for 5 holes. Showers through the day and drenched on the very last hole. 
Great days golf in a 2 club wind. 
Over 25 miles walked and over 1000 pounds raised for charity. 

Feet up tomorrow.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			4 rounds complete and back home after a pint that didnt stand a chance. 

Got soaked at the start for 5 holes. Showers through the day and drenched on the very last hole. 
Great days golf in a 2 club wind. 
Over 25 miles walked and over 1000 pounds raised for charity. 

Feet up tomorrow.  

Click to expand...

Good effort and well done me man. Think you will have a few happy memories over the next few years ðŸ‘


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 16, 2019)

Teeing off at first light in the rain.  Guess who makes a balls of it.   






My approach to the 4th in the rain. *warning blue language 






Teeing off on round 4.   


Wore some stripey blue and blue and black socks with white shoes, a slovenian football shirt under my rain jacket and a derry city hat.  Stayed at my folks house last night and had to make last minute wardrobe changes this morning when I heard the rain.  I do apologise to those easily offended.  Haha   I did change into more appropriate golf gear later in the day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			4 rounds complete and back home after a pint that didnt stand a chance.

Got soaked at the start for 5 holes. Showers through the day and drenched on the very last hole.
Great days golf in a 2 club wind.
Over 25 miles walked and over 1000 pounds raised for charity.

Feet up tomorrow.  

Click to expand...

Top effort


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2019)

So the results from Thursday's comp are in and Tashyboy won with 40 points. The course is par 71 but was down as 70 for the day which seemed odd as it blew a hoolie most of the day. Anyway down to 17.4 which is the lowest ave ever been. Gutted for me PP. 70 yr old shot 38 points and was buzzing he would get a cut. But finished level..
Out of 16 players I was the only one that got a reduction. ðŸ˜³
Happy days, off to City this afternoon, then to Majorca tonight, now where's me crocs and peedos.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 17, 2019)

Ummm shouldnâ€™t that be Speedos 
Donâ€™t want folk getting the wrong idea.

Speedos at your age, jeez mate you donâ€™t want folk getting the wrong idea ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚

Lime green Mankini? .... now youâ€™re talking ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ummm shouldnâ€™t that be Speedos 
Donâ€™t want folk getting the wrong idea.

Speedos at your age, jeez mate you donâ€™t want folk getting the wrong idea ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚

Lime green Mankini? .... now youâ€™re talking ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Deffo no socks with crocs no matter what length or colour.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 17, 2019)

Medal this morning, rubbish on the front 9 into the wind, a Bogey barrarge, level par on the back at least go me into buffer


----------



## GG26 (Aug 17, 2019)

Stableford comp today.  Parred the first for three points, hit a cracking drive on the second and then it went to pieces.  A pathetic 22 pts, but had a pleasant couple of drinks in the sun with my PPs afterwards.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2019)

Today was the 'Summer Stableford Shield', first Stableford comp in months. I was useless. 28 points. Every tee shot was rubbish and then I'm playing catch up. Par three's were decent - but driver and 4 wood both let me down badly on the par 4s. Managed 2 birdies, both of which were absolutely hammered putts that hit the pin dead-on and dropped. Did some really good shots in fairness, but being so rubbish off the tee just makes it too difficult.

My mate (and match play knockout partner) scored 44 off 19 so he's most likely won it, and probably getting a cut to 16 while I go up one to 17. Don't mind that though, 17 is fair I think.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2019)

Captains Day. Abject 28 points


----------



## JamesR (Aug 17, 2019)

1st round for a month, managed 37 points (3 over par).
Level par for 10 holes then the tiredness from lack of fitness told, and had a few sloppy holes.

Happy with the effort thoughðŸ‘


----------



## Hitdaball (Aug 17, 2019)

I need to set up a â€œ0.1 backâ€ shortcut on the phone...


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 17, 2019)

Mixed bag in August medal today, wildly inconsistent but all said and done was one below handicap. Played a couple of the best shots I ever have which resulted in 3 birdies. 

2nd in division so a few quid too. 

Tops off a good couple of months, after 11 x 0.1s in 12 rounds over the last year and barely breaking 95 I've had 3 cuts, 2 buffers and 1 x 0.1 in the last 6 and gone from 16.4 to 13.5. Aiming to finish year at 13 now.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 18, 2019)

Playing at Hartley Wintney this afternoon with Mike H courtesy of last years H4H auction item.

Imurg and CVG coming too and a slap up curry afterwards. 

Methinks itâ€™s going to be a very good day ðŸ‘


----------



## IainP (Aug 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Playing at Hartley Wintney this afternoon with Mike H courtesy of last years H4H auction item.

Imurg and CVG coming too and a slap up curry afterwards. 

Methinks itâ€™s going to be a very good day ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Do report back. Drove past a couple of times recently when finding alternative routes when the big Chieveley roundabout was closed, and it looked nice. Went on the "places to visit" list.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2019)

The curry house across the road is pretty good, think it's called Monsoon ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 18, 2019)

Did nine holes at Nine of Herts near Rickmansworth. Played with a mate from football who's a beginner so that was interesting! He did make one par so he was obviously pleased with that. Weirdly he likes to chip with the lob wedge which I thought would be a disaster waiting to happen, but he did alright with it. He had one or two mares, like not being able to hack his way out of heavy rough, plus a few air shots, but he also surprised me with one or two good long irons.

I played ok, shot 41 (9 over), 17 points so one shot shy of my handicap. Three pars, Three bogeys, three doubles so averages out to bogey golf. There was quite a strong breeze up so relatively pleased, plus I was really happy with my putting - only 14 putts taken.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2019)

Monthly medal. Played the first 6 holes in heavy rain and got round to that point in level handicap. After that it went instantly to crap, worse than yesterdays abject effort. Net 78 and feel a little lost so glad I've a lesson pre-booked for Friday


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 18, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			4 rounds complete and back home after a pint that didnt stand a chance.

Got soaked at the start for 5 holes. Showers through the day and drenched on the very last hole.
Great days golf in a 2 club wind.
Over 25 miles walked and over 1000 pounds raised for charity.

Feet up tomorrow.  

Click to expand...

Well done that man ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 18, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Well done that man ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Tried to play a few holes this afternoon and was woeful. Come back might have been too soon.  Lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Playing at Hartley Wintney this afternoon with Mike H courtesy of last years H4H auction item.

Imurg and CVG coming too and a slap up curry afterwards. 

Methinks itâ€™s going to be a very good day ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




IainP said:



			Do report back. Drove past a couple of times recently when finding alternative routes when the big Chieveley roundabout was closed, and it looked nice. Went on the "places to visit" list.
		
Click to expand...


Really good day with Mike and the Zoo boys. Hartley Wintney is a very nice course indeed, with some interesting and sometimes tight holes. A good test of golf. If I have a criticism there are too many cross ditches to negotiate 

The Chuckle Brothers took on Mike and CVG ( henceforth known as The Ditchfinder General) and we hammered them 7 and 5 , both playing some decent stuff

Imurg had 3 birdies and I had a couple of pars,  

Have to say a big thanks to our host Mike, he really looked after us and the post game curry was yummy.

If it comes up on the H4H Auction list, do yourselves a favour and bid on it.

A grand day oot ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2019)

Our last major today, what a rubbish round, tee to around the green I was very good, but my short game was abysmal, 3 or 4 duffed chips, 2 four putts and 3 or 4 three putts. I would have thought I would have got more consistent around the green but seemingly not.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Really good day with Mike and the Zoo boys. Hartley Wintney is a very nice course indeed, with some interesting and sometimes tight holes. A good test of golf. If I have a criticism there are too many cross ditches to negotiate

The Chuckle Brothers took on Mike and CVG ( henceforth known as The Ditchfinder General) and we hammered them 7 and 5 , both playing some decent stuff

Imurg had 3 birdies and I had a couple of pars, 

Have to say a big thanks to our host Mike, he really looked after us and the post game curry was yummy.

If it comes up on the H4H Auction list, do yourselves a favour and bid on it.

A grand day oot ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Not much to add to that.
Decent course,good company, decent golf, decent curry.......
Pleased with how I played - 20 out, 17 back but the startling thing was that I played well in a Matchplay......sunk a very respectable footage of putts.
Cheers Mike


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2019)

Back in the land of living.  32pts Saturday in roll-up (following up from 31pts last Saturday) and 31pts yesterday in our Battle of Britain comp - never going to win anything but compared with where I've been recently in the zombie dead-lands of high teens and low twenties, the low 30s is living indeed.  Even managed to cope with a double LL on 14 yesterday (eek - where  did that come from - well I know) followed by a very tentative double bogey blob as a result on 16 - a par, double bogey, par, par finish following the double LL shows I can cope.

Onwards and upwards - to 36pts and beyond.  Yesterday will have seen me go up a shot - and with Club Champs in two weeks time that's always handy


----------



## DRW (Aug 19, 2019)

Played Woodhall Spa on a mixed open, been wanting to play there since the 90s and it didn't disappoint. Maybe a bit flat but surprising how many of the tees were slightly sunken so you had a semi blind tee shot to the fairway. Once all the modifications have grown in, it will look even better.

The heather was in bloom, very pretty and the views as you walk to the 2 tee and up the second/third and beyond, was a one of wow wow The fairways were lovely, green, lush and soft.

Course wise, really enjoyed the course and would like to play the course again under better circumstances as I wanted to walked in after hole 5 and by the 10th I was toast. I have learnt my lesson for the last time and wont be repeating the same mistake.

I loved the bunkers and greens, what great bunkers and a pleasure to be from time to time.

I managed to three putt 6 of the first 10 holes LMFAO  when my golf become toast and hacked for the rest. Think we scored a walloping 32 points on betterball, equalling our lowest score ever


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

Quarter final of the Foursomes last night, the sort of antics of our oppo summs ups whats wrong with match play at times, one of them stood right in your eyeline on every shot, talked/jangleled clubs while you were playing/putting, doesn't put me off but i most certainly did my PP.  insisted in marking the ball with a tee peg and leaving the ball still in place, even when it was on our line. on a couple of occasions he would stand by the ball even though he was a foot off our line.. we lost on the last which was a bitter pill after his antics.

still got the greensomes  QF at the weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Not much to add to that.
Decent course,good company, decent golf, decent curry.......
Pleased with how I played - 20 out, 17 back but the startling thing was that I played well in a Matchplay......sunk a very respectable footage of putts.
Cheers Mike

Click to expand...

I bet MikeH is still crying into his beer after losing to the chuckle brothers


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I bet MikeH is still crying into his beer after losing to the chuckle brothers
		
Click to expand...

He was very gracious in defeat, but you could tell he was gutted ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He was very gracious in defeat, but you could tell he was gutted ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He hides it well (though I've heard he's had lots of practice)


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Really good day with Mike and the Zoo boys. Hartley Wintney is a very nice course indeed, with some interesting and sometimes tight holes. A good test of golf. If I have a criticism there are too many cross ditches to negotiate

The Chuckle Brothers took on Mike and CVG ( henceforth known as The Ditchfinder General) and we hammered them 7 and 5 , both playing some decent stuff

Imurg had 3 birdies and I had a couple of pars, 

Have to say a big thanks to our host Mike, he really looked after us and the post game curry was yummy.

If it comes up on the H4H Auction list, do yourselves a favour and bid on it.

A grand day oot ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

After playing with you lot Mike has decided not to offer HW this year.

He has come up with some cracking alternatives that can be seen in the for sale section.

We bought HW the year before at H4H, and are playing it at the beginning of this October.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He was very gracious in defeat, but you could tell he was gutted ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

We were Dormy and Mike had a par putt from inside my birdie putt...and he had a shot.
I went first and buried the birdie... Game set and match....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2019)

Played Ferndown today and itâ€™s such a lovely course , a course you could happily play every day , pretty as a picture

It should be higher up the rankings imo


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Even managed to cope with a double* LL *on 14 yesterday (eek - where  did that come from - well I know) followed by a very tentative double bogey blob as a result on 16 - a par, double bogey, par, par finish following the double* LL* shows I can cope.
		
Click to expand...

LL? 
I'm guessing it refers to a shank, but LL?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			LL?
I'm guessing it refers to a shank, but LL?
		
Click to expand...

Lucy Lockett -Socket Rocket - Barclays Banker ...all the same

I just call 'em a Shank because fear of the word only increases fear of the thing itself...... apparently.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 19, 2019)

Played Walton Hall, Warrington for the first time today. For a muni it is a pretty decent course but they must have had a lot of rain there over the last few weeks as it was very wet under foot. It looked like they hadn't been able to cut the fairways for a couple of weeks and today was the time to do it, leaving some pretty ugly tyre ruts in places. I would hate to think what it is like in the middle of winter.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 19, 2019)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Played Walton Hall, Warrington for the first time today. For a muni it is a pretty decent course but they must have had a lot of rain there over the last few weeks as it was very wet under foot. It looked like they hadn't been able to cut the fairways for a couple of weeks and today was the time to do it, leaving some pretty ugly tyre ruts in places. I would hate to think what it is like in the middle of winter.
		
Click to expand...

It does get v wet and a tonne of traffic. Many a time has someone tried to purchase it and turn it into a private course, but I believe the council will never sell it.... 
The layout for a muni is great... Certainly one of the best you will play in the NW!


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Lucy Lockett -Socket Rocket - Barclays Banker ...all the same

*I just call 'em a Shank because fear of the word only increases fear of the thing itself*...... apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Imurg .............................. oh, Macbeth!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 19, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			It does get v wet and a tonne of traffic. Many a time has someone tried to purchase it and turn it into a private course, but I believe the council will never sell it....
The layout for a muni is great... Certainly one of the best you will play in the NW!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly was a decent layout, and is probably a different beast with a bit of run on the ball. A downside was that we had to go to eat at the pub down the road afterwards as there are currently no main meals available on site. The cafÃ© at the gardens was open beforehand for snacks and that didn't disappoint with a decent choice of hot and cold rolls.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 19, 2019)

Played yesterday on the Bracken. Itâ€™s in fantastic condition at the minute. 

34 points. One day I may get a cut ðŸ¤£


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 19, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played yesterday on the Bracken. Itâ€™s in fantastic condition at the minute.

34 points. One day I may get a cut ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

For you though mate thatâ€™s a good score so stop your moaningðŸ¤£


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			For you though mate thatâ€™s a good score so stop your moaningðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

If he has buffered I would expect it to be on News at Ten.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Played today. Not very well.

The gloom I get from a bad round is creeping up on the joy I get from a good one. 

Not even close to spewing it, but the idea gains traction with every snap hook ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 19, 2019)

An hour's practice with the 9 year old. Set him up a few pitch shots, as he'd asked to work on his chipping.
Managed to figure a shot out that needed pinpoint accuracy to get within 3 ft of the hole. After ten or so attempts, he canned one - from about 25 yards. Absolutely made his day. 
Trying to teach him how important the short game is, if he wants to shoot low scores. He's got a good swing and will hit it long enough to be on or near the greens in regulation once he's grown a little.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2019)

Mel Smooth said:



			An hour's practice with the 9 year old. Set him up a few pitch shots, as he'd asked to work on his chipping.
Managed to figure a shot out that needed pinpoint accuracy to get within 3 ft of the hole. After ten or so attempts, he canned one - from about 25 yards. Absolutely made his day.
Trying to teach him how important the short game is, if he wants to shoot low scores. He's got a good swing and will hit it long enough to be on or near the greens in regulation once he's grown a little.
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Sounds like a fun session and I bet his face was a picture when it went in. You are so right about short game. I have worked so hard on mine lately and played some absolute drivel over the weekend but my chipping and putting really helped save a horror round from an absolute embarrassment score. On the plus side I took myself out to work on my basics in terms of set up and shoulder turn/coil and think I've found a spark


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man. Sounds like a fun session and I bet his face was a picture when it went in. You are so right about short game. I have worked so hard on mine lately and played some absolute drivel over the weekend but my chipping and putting really helped save a horror round from an absolute embarrassment score. On the plus side I took myself out to work on my basics in terms of set up and shoulder turn/coil and think I've found a spark
		
Click to expand...

I think anybody that has played golf regularly will know, you don't have a good round when your short game is off. When the putts are dropping that don't normally go in, then the scoring follows. 

Playing a round out here in Spain can be expensive, especially for juniors, but the practice facilities at my nearest course (La Finca) are brilliant. The driving range has grass tees, which they move with ropes. â‚¬15 for a card which gives 300 balls in total. Right next to the range are 3 practice greens - one of which is a chipping green. 

This was the chip by the way.


----------



## Yant (Aug 20, 2019)

Played Castlerock this morning. Shot a +2 over 75. Considering I didnâ€™t hit it very well off he tee or putt well, Iâ€™m not too displeased with that score. 

Cracking course btw. The Irish open will be great there if they can get it.


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ok, I didnâ€™t actually â€œplayâ€. Iâ€™m a way yet from actually playing. Iâ€™ve had two lessons, and visited the driving range about 8 times.
Today I attended the range with my 7 iron, and for the first time, the number of balls I hit fairly clean exceeded the number that went disastrously wrong.
It feels like something...


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			Ok, I didnâ€™t actually â€œplayâ€. Iâ€™m a way yet from actually playing. Iâ€™ve had two lessons, and visited the driving range about 8 times.
Today I attended the range with my 7 iron, and for the first time, the number of balls I hit fairly clean exceeded the number that went disastrously wrong.
It feels like something...
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful feeling when you hit one sweet. I even enjoy watching folk who are taking up the game catching one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			Ok, I didnâ€™t actually â€œplayâ€. Iâ€™m a way yet from actually playing. Iâ€™ve had two lessons, and visited the driving range about 8 times.
Today I attended the range with my 7 iron, and for the first time, the number of balls I hit fairly clean exceeded the number that went disastrously wrong.
It feels like something...
		
Click to expand...

Congrats but you need to bite the bullet at some point even if its just nine holes or a par 3 course. That is when you learn to play golf


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Congrats but you need to bite the bullet at some point even if its just nine holes or a par 3 course. That is when you learn to play golf
		
Click to expand...

Agreed...at the moment, though, I have no ide how to go about that!
I donâ€™t know anyone else who plays. The guy Iâ€™m getting lessons from does in-course tuition, where he takes you round 9 holes, but all his slots are booked for the rest of this year. 
Iâ€™ll probably do that next Spring.


----------



## DRW (Aug 21, 2019)

Played The Shrewsbury Golf Club last night for the first time on a H4H voucher:-

https://www.shrewsburygolfclub.co.uk/

Back nine quite a bit different to front nine, I preferred the back and wife/son/mum preferred the front. Very enjoyed round, played pants.

The greens were rapid, think possibly the fastest greens I have putted on for flatish greens, if you are in the area worth playing just for the fast greens.  My mums first putt from 20 foot went past the hole by about 15 foot and ended up de-greened.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			Agreed...at the moment, though, I have no ide how to go about that!
I donâ€™t know anyone else who plays. The guy Iâ€™m getting lessons from does in-course tuition, where he takes you round 9 holes, but all his slots are booked for the rest of this year.
Iâ€™ll probably do that next Spring.
		
Click to expand...

You can always be brave and play on your own! Don't worry about holding people up, just pick up if you exceed 9 shots or something.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Lucy Lockett -Socket Rocket - Barclays Banker ...all the same

I just call 'em a Shank because fear of the word only increases fear of the thing itself...... apparently.
		
Click to expand...

don't you mean an .....*Orikoru     *


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			don't you mean an .....*Orikoru     *

Click to expand...

I don't do things like that. What do you take me for?


----------



## Midnight (Aug 21, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			Agreed...at the moment, though, I have no ide how to go about that!
I donâ€™t know anyone else who plays. The guy Iâ€™m getting lessons from does in-course tuition, where he takes you round 9 holes, but all his slots are booked for the rest of this year.
Iâ€™ll probably do that next Spring.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you get your lessons mate?


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 21, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Where do you get your lessons mate?
		
Click to expand...

Trafford Golf Centre


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You can always be brave and play on your own! Don't worry about holding people up, just pick up if you exceed 9 shots or something.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, playing on my own hadnâ€™t occurred to me. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2019)

After 3 rounds of quite decent play I staggered to 30 points today by missing greens from no distance again.
Some really good play but ,Oh Man, there was some tripe.
Biorhythms obviously off kilter...either that or I couldn't activate my glutes.....


----------



## Midnight (Aug 21, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			Trafford Golf Centre
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm Hampshire, if closer you could of come out with me mate


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 21, 2019)

Played in our Wednesday roll up today and after five holes I was already dreading the rest of the round as my short game or rather lack of had cost me four shots. 
 The round continued to bug me as shot after shot was lost as the short game was totally in control,if I missed the green with my second shot I was struggling to make a double bogey as I just couldn't get it close ,or even on the putting surface.very frustrating .
  I finished with 32points when even a half decent short game would have comfortably seen me in the high thirties.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2019)

Supper club tonight. Food was nice!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 21, 2019)

Last off the course tonight.  Rubbish.


Real autumn feel..no run. Spiked sandy greens. 

Shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2019)

Played 13 last night. Just took 6 clubs in a carry bag. 3w, 5h, 6i, 8i, pw, putter. Had to go a bit stack and tilty to avoid stressing my right foot, but played ok. 25pts with a really ugly 4 putt in there where I was a bit aggressive.

Foot is a bit sore this morning though, so probably not the best idea I have had, but then again, I am also playing on Friday and Saturday, so may be I am just stupid.

I quite like limiting the number of clubs. It makes for a very simple game.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Played 13 last night. Just took 6 clubs in a carry bag. 3w, 5h, 6i, 8i, pw, putter. Had to go a bit stack and tilty to avoid stressing my right foot, but played ok. 25pts with a really ugly 4 putt in there where I was a bit aggressive.

Foot is a bit sore this morning though, so probably not the best idea I have had, but then again, I am also playing on Friday and Saturday, so may be I am just stupid.

I quite like limiting the number of clubs. It makes for a very simple game.
		
Click to expand...

That's what ibuprofen is for!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 22, 2019)

Quarter final of the foursomes at Torvean(kings) giving away 18 shots
one of them played out of his skin and they were soon 4 up, MPP is a bit of a defeatist and was convinced we would lose,, but we started to play well on the back 9 and they played like 26 and a 19 handicap and we won the last 4 holes on the trot to win 1 up on the last


----------



## Duckster (Aug 22, 2019)

39 points with two blobs. Hit it well! Roll on presidents weekend!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

Nine holes and something half decent to at least take to my lesson tomorrow. Hoping I am just there for an MOT and my game doesn't need an MOT. Some really good pitches and chips so happy with


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's what ibuprofen is for!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't do much for a broken toe to be honest. Beer seems to work better!


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2019)

Played Bamburgh Castle Golf Club yesterday while up in Northumberland on holiday, definitely one of those courses where you feel you'd do better second (or third) time of playing.
Enjoyable round with a good breeze blowing, below is the 16th green looking down to the castle in the background. I played MacGregor Nicklaus store line laminated 3 wood (sole survivor from my first ever set of clubs!), Swilken blade irons (named, not numbered), Craigton SW and an Edinburgh Golf "Rapier" putter.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 23, 2019)

I played Bamburgh a few years ago. It was crazy. Fun layout, but the wind was just daft. I had to lie my stand bag on the ground, and the wind still rolled it away a few times. Running after a golf bag is a bizarre look.


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Aug 23, 2019)

Played today, was told we couldn't take buggies out because of the state of the course, after very heavy rains on Wednesday. Even staying on the buggy path. I normally walk with an electric trolley but during the silly season, very hot in July/August, we hire a buggy.
So no buggy, but they did offer us a push trolley. So of we go, however they have been hollow-tinning the greens, but the wet weather has made a right mess of everything. Played 15 holes with sand & holes and 3 holes with temp greens. Worse I have seen the course after a hollow-tinning session. But to be fair to the club the guys were all out their working. Unfortunately when we do get these heavy rains (which isn't very often) it does take a few weeks to get the course back.

Luckily our season doesn't start until the 1st September, so hopefully it will better in a few weeks.

As for the golf, well putting was a lottery, driving was at best average, irons wasn't much better. And after 7 weeks of using a buggy, I feel totally knackered walking around the course. Luckily the temp was bearable


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2019)

Imurg said:



			After 3 rounds of quite decent play I staggered to 30 points today by missing greens from no distance again.
Some really good play but ,Oh Man, there was some tripe.
Biorhythms obviously off kilter...either that or I couldn't activate my glutes.....
		
Click to expand...

Rinse/repeat....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2019)

Lesson this morning. Strengthened grip, more shaft lean and couple of small changes to the transition but nothing major. Hit a few balls on the practice ground after lunch and then out for 18 holes as I'm playing this weekend. Wanted to test it out. Played one of the bar staff and win a little matchplay game 2&1 and so got a beer from him


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2019)

Little practise on the front 9 tonight. Lovely weather as the sun was coming down. Hit the ball pretty well. Slight progress on the recent driving problems, wasn't coming up and hitting them thin anymore, but I've gone back to fading again. Putting was pretty good, once I'd got over my surprise that the greens were still quite slow even though it was dry as a bone. One par, six bogeys, so mostly tidy. Triple on the hardest hole, double on another where my drive left behind a tree and I had to chip around it.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 23, 2019)

Sneaky practice round at Formby Ladies ready for our club away days in two weeks time. Course to ourselves, recent work on the fairways and greens didn't detract from our enjoyment . If you've not been we'd recommend and if you do , don't go in the heather


----------



## chrisd (Aug 23, 2019)

1st place in the vets captain golf day team event, 101 stableford from 3 players, its good to win!


----------



## Yant (Aug 23, 2019)

5 hours behind a fourball today at Galgorm that had no idea what they were doing and refused to let the two of us through. 

Needless to say that waiting on every shot does nothing for your rhythm or enjoyment of the round.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 23, 2019)

38 pts today but lost to my mate who had the round of his life and came in with 42pts.

Really enjoyable game, some good shots and some crap, but out in the sun on the course. (what could be better.) ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 24, 2019)

Well played GuyðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2019)

Midnight said:



			38 pts today but lost to my mate who had the round of his life and came in with 42pts.
ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾
		
Click to expand...

So what you're saying is He's a Bandit isn't it..?
Get off the fence Guy, say it how it is...

ps...well played Mate


----------



## Midnight (Aug 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So what you're saying is He's a Bandit isn't it..?
Get off the fence Guy, say it how it is...

ps...well played Mate

Click to expand...

Cheers mate, he is definitely not a bandit, for the past few weeks he hasn't scored more than 28 pts, so it was good to see him play well, the lesson he had certainly helped him. (even though it cost me Â£4)ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Backache (Aug 24, 2019)

Monthly medal nett 70, hitting the ball OK couldn't putt to save my life. Still in the buffer I hope (SSS69).


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2019)

Cawdor cup today, never missed a fairway and missed loads of greens not by much mostly though the back, putted like a tool and made life very hard for myself, perfect conditions too not a breath of wind on the back 9

doubt i will hit the ball so well and score so poorly  0.1


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2019)

A strong lip out on 18th was frustrating as it robbed me of a 40pt roll-up today.  Well, well, well.  Still dancing a wee jig with 39pts as was in zombie-land of high teens and low twenties for a good few weeks - and only last couple of weekends have I managed to get back in land of the living of low 30s.  And so only 6 over gross with a couple of sillies in there as well.  That light at the end of the tunnel of last couple of weeks is dazzling today. ðŸŽ¶ðŸ•º


----------



## Doh (Aug 24, 2019)

Another major today not played or practiced due to family issues for 2 weeks  net 73 just about happy with that.. Come on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2019)

Honours board event. Two rounds of medal and you can choose which two days out of the three of the long weekend you play your rounds on.

Had a net 76 (+6) which given events from 5-10 was a pretty good return. Was level par gross after 4 and then had a double bogey on 5, took an 8 on the par 3 6th (5 off the tee), had a 6 on the par 4 7th, a 6 on the par 3 8th (having tried to play a bunker shot and having no sand under the ball and hitting the bunker base and skidding the club) double bogey at nine and ten. Was then less than a foot away from hole in one on the par 3 eleventh and came back in 41 (+6) on the tougher nine


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2019)

Back down to 12 after a net 70 today. Should have been better. Was +4 thru 12, finished +12. Shocking. Had my best front-nine of the season (+2) and then bottled it. Unlikely to have won, a net 62 won it, but would have been nice to card a decent 64 or 65, ah well, positive signs and always nice to drop a shot.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 25, 2019)

Playing in the "Weekender" - a mixed comp with 18 holes on Saturday and top 30 going through to second round on Sunday. Scored 37 points to qualify in 2nd place. But could (should?) have been much better. Was 5 strokes better than handicap after 12 holes then threw away six points in 4 consecutive holes through poor play. But pleased to get back on track & finish with two pars and end up with a small h/c cut.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2019)

Out at 9:08am this morning after nine hours on the booze yesterday, in stifling heat, was not the one. Playing in the 'Paul Cup' as it's known, the competition I qualified for in 1st place with the best three medal scores over the summer. First tee shot fatted into the ditch, and it didn't really get any better for the front nine. I've hit 52 by the turn, handicap's gone already. Two bogeys, seven holes worse than that. Back nine was chalk and cheese though, got four pars in a row from the 13th onwards, which should have been five but I missed a two-footer on the 17th. Back nine of 41. Ended up with a net +8. Obviously the hangover must have worn off by half way. It was still bloody hot though.

In other news, I played with one chap with a very bizarre swing. He hit everything left hand below right, glove on his right hand, and he had a really wide stance and kind of squatted really low. Looked most peculiar. He shot 81 though, plays off 10 I think. I know he's not completely unique in playing cross-handed, but that's the first time I've played with someone who does it. He still managed to the club past level at the top, his wrists must be double-jointed.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2019)

Played Castle Stuart today, very impressive setup indeed.


----------



## Crow (Aug 25, 2019)

Played my first round this year with the Browning 440 woods and irons. The 440s irons were ground breaking and influential clubs that set a short lived trend for low profile, low CoG irons.
The woods just look peculiar!

They take a but of getting used to and are, I think, the only set of irons I have with noticeable offset.
I scored rubbish! Think I'll give them another outing on Thursday in the 9 hole roll-up and then put them away for another year, or I  might give them an outing in a Winter League match.

A Browning bag too!



3 wood, 3 iron and pitching wedge. The pitching wedge is particularly disconcerting to look down on as it just doesn't appear to have enough loft...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

Second round of the weekend competition. Out at 8.00 and millionaire golf. Hit it better than yesterday but scored worse. Stupid game. Social knock tomorrow so chance to relax and let the lesson changes from Friday flow


----------



## FAB90 (Aug 25, 2019)

Played in my first ever medal today and had my second worst score since joining last year ended up with a nett 86! So annoying because I had been playing well the last few times I had been up! Must have been the pressure of having a card in my hand


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

FAB90 said:



			Played in my first ever medal today and had my second worst score since joining last year ended up with a nett 86! So annoying because I had been playing well the last few times I had been up! Must have been the pressure of having a card in my hand
		
Click to expand...

I would say that has a lot to do with it, coupled with perhaps taking on risky shots and not thinking your way round. On the plus side we've all done it. Having got the first medal out of the way the next one shouldn't feel as intimidating. Try and keep the car crash holes off the card, and get the ball back in play/take drops when in trouble and relax and enjoy the challenge


----------



## ger147 (Aug 25, 2019)

New PB for me today, +5 gross around Prestwick St Cuthberts in an open comp.


----------



## FAB90 (Aug 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would say that has a lot to do with it, coupled with perhaps taking on risky shots and not thinking your way round. On the plus side we've all done it. Having got the first medal out of the way the next one shouldn't feel as intimidating. Try and keep the car crash holes off the card, and get the ball back in play/take drops when in trouble and relax and enjoy the challenge
		
Click to expand...

Really struggled with my putting a lot of three putts and some frustrating four putts think I could have saved at least 10 shots on the greens alone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

FAB90 said:



			Really struggled with my putting a lot of three putts and some frustrating four putts think I could have saved at least 10 shots on the greens alone
		
Click to expand...

Well you know what to work on at home or at the club then.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 25, 2019)

Blew a good round in the monthly medal.  2 over through 13.  Dropped 4 coming in.  

Frustrating but In the grand scheme of things I cant complain as my average scores have fallen a fair bit this season. 

One or two bad swings and few putts not dropping being the difference today. It is what it is.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 25, 2019)

Collected another 0.1 

Woeful putting display and some very dodgy tee shots, oh how I laughed when both playing partners asked how the hell have you made it into the semi final of the knockout this year ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wilson (Aug 25, 2019)

Basingstoke Golf Club, what a great little track, interesting layout, good condition, especially the greens - shame itâ€™s going to housing in 18 months!

My game was rubbish, and then I managed to drop my car key, luckily round it on reverse go round in the buggy afterwards.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

Betterball knock out semi final this morning. We're 17 (me) & 16 up against a 4 and a 13. So plenty of holes where we get shots. We went up on the 3rd (both of us making pars with a shot), pegged back straight away on the 4th. Up again on the 6th, pegged back on the 7th. Fell behind for the first time on the 9th, but I get it straight back with a nice par on the par 5 10th. They took the 11th with a monster birdie putt, but found themselves in trouble on the 12th so my bogey got us back all square again. We took the lead on the 14th as my mate slammed home a great par putt. Unfortunately on 16th we both hit poor drives so they were able to square it up again.

17th is a par 3, and I'm the only one with a shot (the only hole where this occured). The other three players were all just short and left of the green, but I hit maybe my worst shot of the entire year. I fatted it so badly with the 7 iron that the ball popped up and I'm pretty sure I double-hit it catching it with the follow through. So I'm in a thorn bush, punch it out with the PW and it finds a bunker which is still 40 yards short of the flag I think. Played one of the best bunker shots of my life to put to about 2 and a half feet, sunk that for my 4. My mate had only made a 4 himself so I'd somehow earned us the half with that! Mental.

We tied the last so had to go to a playoff hole. Unfortunately that's where we came unstuck. Tricky par 3, after four hours in the heat I think three of us didn't have the energy to get the ball up to the green. 4 capper put his within tricky birdie range, but both me and my mate were in separate bunkers short of the two tier green. Both us landed our shots on the slope between the tiers so they rolled back, so neither had much chance of holing them. Hole them we didn't, so that was that, we shook hands.

Was a great match, nobody ever more than 1 shot up, and the lead was never held for more than two holes either. We're a bit gutted as it was so close, but proud that we played well and to get to the semis in the first place.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 26, 2019)

Played a stableford on the Hotchkin this morning. Couldnâ€™t putt for toffee


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 26, 2019)

Played at lunchtime today. Held up at every hole from the 3rd onwards. Turned out there was a visiting society who had 7 or 8 four balls out just in front of us. Gave up.at the 13th tee when we found 2 groups playing the hole and a third group waiting on the tee.


----------



## IainP (Aug 26, 2019)

After being unhappy with my ball striking at Fish's do at Coventry GC I've been playing a bit of "golf swing" in the garden and at range. Picked a 2 from 3 team comp to take to the course. Off yellow tees also, but nominate 6 holes where double score (with a yellow ball) - but if ball is lost then no more double points.
Anyway, pleased with ball striking- think was 40 points with own ball, although yellows is 2 SS lower.
Team finished second. Need to spend some practice time on putting now.


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 26, 2019)

After not picking up the clubs for a month, and having 25 points last time out I went up to Lewes on Friday with a new 3 wood and low expectations! Walked off with 37 points and the best putting I've taken to course in months. Other highlights include a 4i/PW/Putter birdie on the dogleg par 4 11th, a 230 yard 3 wood on the 15th and a hybrid 15 yards short of the green on the (albeit very downhill!) par 5 16th. Happy days!


----------



## Yant (Aug 26, 2019)

Shot a -1 par 71 at my place yesterday. Which, given the heat Iâ€™m quite pleased with.


----------



## Coffey (Aug 26, 2019)

Played a scratch cup at Armagh on Sunday. 36 holes in the heat was tricky. Actually hit the ball great in the first round but my putting was the worst itâ€™s ever been. On the front 9, I 3 putted 7 holes. Managed to recover with only 1 on the back 9.

Considered not going out for the second 18 but wanted to fix my putting. Ball striking not as good but only 1 3 putt left me feeling happy. Managed to have 2 2â€™s as well so will see what that brings me. Still scored terribly all the same as I got tired and finished double, bogey, triple, triple.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 26, 2019)

Stableford today, started well putted a lot better than yesterday but the 0.1 collection continues ðŸ˜‚

Course management ðŸ˜³


----------



## Crow (Aug 26, 2019)

Anyone playing rubbish at the moment please take solace in the latest "Bad Golf" Vlog with Horne & Robins.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 26, 2019)

Day 2 of my little Scottish trip, played Nairn today.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 26, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played my first round this year with the Browning 440 woods and irons. The 440s irons were ground breaking and influential clubs that set a short lived trend for low profile, low CoG irons.
The woods just look peculiar!

They take a but of getting used to and are, I think, the only set of irons I have with noticeable offset.
I scored rubbish! Think I'll give them another outing on Thursday in the 9 hole roll-up and then put them away for another year, or I  might give them an outing in a Winter League match.

A Browning bag too!
View attachment 28092


3 wood, 3 iron and pitching wedge. The pitching wedge is particularly disconcerting to look down on as it just doesn't appear to have enough loft...

View attachment 28093

View attachment 28094

Click to expand...

Seriously ugly irons there Nick. 

Burn them!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2019)

Isn't golf weird.   Went out for a few holes yesterday evening.  Lovely it was.  

On our 9th I hit a stonking drive - miles straight down the middle - and the swing felt really good.  A par resulted.  As I walked to the 10th tee I could 'feel' my good swing from the 9th in my body - something felt really good.  When standing over the ball at address we often 'know' if things feel right or wrong, but never had I felt so 'right' just walking from green to tee - I could feel or sense my really good driver swing from the previous tee shot in me.  I stood on the tee, addressed the ball - and creamed it straight down the middle.

Mind you I get a similar sense of things to come (foreboding) in a similar way when I have hit a LL...

Isn't golf weird.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Isn't golf weird.   Went out for a few holes yesterday evening.  Lovely it was. 

On our 9th I hit a stonking drive - miles straight down the middle - and the swing felt really good.  A par resulted.  As I walked to the 10th tee I could 'feel' my good swing from the 9th in my body - something felt really good.  When standing over the ball at address we often 'know' if things feel right or wrong, but never had I felt so 'right' just walking from green to tee - I could feel or sense my really good driver swing from the previous tee shot in me.  *I stood on the tee, addressed the ball - and creamed it straight down the middle.*

Mind you I get a similar sense of things to come (foreboding) in a similar way when I have hit a LL...

Isn't golf weird.
		
Click to expand...

I really thought that story was going to end with a duff. That's how it normally goes for me. Feeling confident and free as I ever have... duff.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I really thought that story was going to end with a duff. That's how it normally goes for me. Feeling confident and free as I ever have... duff.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - that was what I was thinking - and what often happens as I try and do a swing to repeat what I think I had done on the previous tee shot. And of course what I think I did is nothing like what I actually did.  But this time I just addressed the ball and without really thinking at all - smack - away it went - as I knew it would.  It was rather weird.


----------



## DRW (Aug 28, 2019)

Quick 9 holes last night, swinging like a mad man, hit the ball pants, got away with every bad shot, chipped well, sunk 3 mid-long putts,  walked off level par. 

Hard to get satisfaction from playing like that.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2019)

DRW said:



			Quick 9 holes last night, swinging like a mad man, hit the ball pants, got away with every bad shot, chipped well, sunk 3 mid-long putts,  walked off level par.

Hard to get satisfaction from playing like that.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have taken it.   Golf gives me enough rubbish luck that I have no qualms about taking the good luck when it comes.


----------



## DRW (Aug 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'd have taken it.   Golf gives me enough rubbish luck that I have no qualms about taking the good luck when it comes.
		
Click to expand...

I took it and was grateful for the breaks, I won the matchplay with son/wife due to it


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 28, 2019)

9 holes this morning. Started like an absolute train, 14 points for the first 5 holes, and the closest I have ever come to a hole in one - 6 iron on our second, one bounce, hits the pin but screws left rather than dropping into the hole!

Wheels came off after the first 5, blobbed 6 and 7, but managed to get to 18 for the 9 holes. 

Funny thing was my driving was pretty poor - had a lesson last week, and made major changes to my swing which is working great for my irons, but seems to be having a negative impact on my driving.


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			oh how I laughed when both playing partners asked how the hell have you made it into the semi final of the knockout this year ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

To be fair there are more than a few on here thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 28, 2019)

A win, at last another win!! And by 3 shots from the rest of the field.

A couple of silly decisions cost a couple of shots, a couple of silly 3 putts cost a couple of shots and a lost ball cost a couple of shots. A freshening breeze, and still played to handicap.

Well chuffed.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2019)

Stumbled to 15 points on the front thanks to a couple of pars on shot holes.
2 blobs caused by extremely dodgy drives....
Back 9 started better after a bogey at 10, picking up 17 points in the next 8 including another blog.
Fairly happy with 33, irons better but still variable at best.
Ground is rock hard at the moment. My 190 had hybrid pitched and bounded on another 40!.
Going solo for a while now as CVG is away and Fragger's working for a living.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2019)

Supper club. 14 points. Decent scoff


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 28, 2019)

3 over through 3 this evening and finished 5 over.  Level par back 9. 

Greens have been bad for a while now. Let it get to me on the front 9 but dug in and battled back.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 28, 2019)

richart said:



			To be fair there are more than a few on here thinking the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

Oi ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬

Its not easy been this bad at golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 28, 2019)

Played the Kings at Gleneagles today. Not sure about the 1st and 3rd but thought the rest of the course was fantastic.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 28, 2019)

What an odd round today. First eight I was dire, scored so badly that I can't even remember what I shot, but then nine through to eighteen I was 3 over gross.
Nothing much seemed to change during the round either.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 29, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Played the Kings at Gleneagles today. Not sure about the 1st and 3rd but thought the rest of the course was fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Kings is tremendous, first is a very hard second shot to judge, uphill, huge green. Good hole though.


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 29, 2019)

Best day at the range so far. 43% of balls hit clean(ish) and straight enough to be pleased with, with a mix of 6 iron to SW and 5 hybrid. Another 36% that at least went straight-ish (if perhaps hit thick or thin). So only about 20% wayward. Two weeks ago it was the other way round!
Iâ€™m feeling a bit better about taking on the 9 holes (par 3) this weekend in my first ever outing.
...
A bit...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			Best day at the range so far. 43% of balls hit clean(ish) and straight enough to be pleased with, with a mix of 6 iron to SW and 5 hybrid. Another 36% that at least went straight-ish (if perhaps hit thick or thin). So only about 20% wayward. Two weeks ago it was the other way round!
Iâ€™m feeling a bit better about taking on the 9 holes (par 3) this weekend in my first ever outing.
...
A bit...
		
Click to expand...

Don't overthink getting out and playing "real" golf. We've all been there and it'll be messy but that's par of being a new golfer


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 29, 2019)

15 points on the front nine, a bit of good bad and ugly. Wind picked up on the back nine and I smashed it for 20 points. Missed a six footer by a blade of grass on the last. Our SI 1 is 540, first time I have been on the green in 3 this year 8ft from the pin. Missed putt by a blade of grass. Happy days golfing. Close to a good score again.


----------



## Crow (Aug 29, 2019)

Crow said:



			Played my first round this year with the Browning 440 woods and irons. The 440s irons were ground breaking and influential clubs that set a short lived trend for low profile, low CoG irons.
The woods just look peculiar!

They take a but of getting used to and are, I think, the only set of irons I have with noticeable offset.
I scored rubbish! Think I'll give them another outing on Thursday in the 9 hole roll-up and then put them away for another year, or I  might give them an outing in a Winter League match.

A Browning bag too!
View attachment 28092


3 wood, 3 iron and pitching wedge. The pitching wedge is particularly disconcerting to look down on as it just doesn't appear to have enough loft...
		
Click to expand...

Well Iâ€™m glad that I gave the 440s another chance in tonightâ€™s 9 hole roll-up, I put together one of my best rounds of the year (which isnâ€™t saying muchâ€¦) to score 1.5 shots nett under par off my roll-up handicap. Iâ€™m now the proud holder of the brass man for a week and won 5 balls into the bargain. No great achievement as there are only 20 odd players in the roll-up but when your season has been like mine youâ€™re thankful for anything!

Funny thing was, not only was I playing a weird set of woods and irons but for tonight I put my Swilken Gem putter n the bag which I think someone has â€œadaptedâ€ at some time in itâ€™s life as Iâ€™m sure it has negative loft. And, I started the round using an old Penfold Commando ball, however, after three holes with this I decided I was losing too many yards so switched to a Callaway Supersoft.


----------



## DRW (Aug 30, 2019)

Managed to play Sherwood last night, wrapped up about 7.30pm. After hearing about it, from people we have spoken to, it was great and would recommend it to others to play. Lots of work going on a new practise area and to the car park already, looks like it is going to be really nice.

Course looked lovely with the heather out in flower and had a good laugh on the 1st when the son topped two in the heather in front of the clubhouse. 

Shot 10 over, driver was working again, chipping good, putter not so good, started with a 3 putt bogey and finished with the a 3 putt bogey, couple of birdies.

Enjoyed the course and some great holes, will return as it is a steal price to play.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 30, 2019)

DRW said:



			Managed to play Sherwood last night, wrapped up about 7.30pm. After hearing about it, from people we have spoken to, it was great and would recommend it to others to play. Lots of work going on a new practise area and to the car park already, looks like it is going to be really nice.

Course looked lovely with the heather out in flower and had a good laugh on the 1st when the son topped two in the heather in front of the clubhouse.

Shot 10 over, driver was working again, chipping good, putter not so good, started with a 3 putt bogey and finished with the a 3 putt bogey, couple of birdies.

Enjoyed the course and some great holes, will return as it is a steal price to play.
		
Click to expand...

DRW hope you dont mind me asking. How much for the round. I enquired about 60 of us going next year and was quoted Â£65 plus food and Â£10 prize money. decided to stay at norwood for Â£40 all in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 30, 2019)

DRW said:



			Managed to play Sherwood last night, wrapped up about 7.30pm. After hearing about it, from people we have spoken to, it was great and would recommend it to others to play. Lots of work going on a new practise area and to the car park already, looks like it is going to be really nice.

Course looked lovely with the heather out in flower and had a good laugh on the 1st when the son topped two in the heather in front of the clubhouse.

Shot 10 over, driver was working again, chipping good, putter not so good, started with a 3 putt bogey and finished with the a 3 putt bogey, couple of birdies.

Enjoyed the course and some great holes, will return as it is a steal price to play.
		
Click to expand...

Its good isn't it. Some cracking holes but I find the back 9 a real challenge as its long par 4 after long par 4.

That driving range has taken ages to complete.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 30, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its good isn't it. Some cracking holes but I find the back 9 a real challenge as its long par 4 after long par 4.

That driving range has taken ages to complete.
		
Click to expand...

Talking to a pal who is a member there. They apparently grassed the range with a hemp like stuff. Two days later it rained cats and dogs and washed the lot off. ðŸ˜– 
He said sherwood is hopung the range will Bring in more members. Time will tell i suppose.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 30, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Talking to a pal who is a member there. They apparently *grassed the range with a hemp like stuff*. Two days later it rained cats and dogs and washed the lot off. ðŸ˜–
He said sherwood is hopung the range will Bring in more members. Time will tell i suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Hydroseed?


----------



## DRW (Aug 30, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			DRW hope you dont mind me asking. How much for the round. I enquired about 60 of us going next year and was quoted Â£65 plus food and Â£10 prize money. decided to stay at norwood for Â£40 all in.
		
Click to expand...

We were playing on a reciprocal, as a result priced differently.

I did notice when I was looking on their website that they do a Â£170 for a 4 ball including breakfast from the 1/10/19(really good price) and on their online booking system an August 4 ball was Â£270(same as a 3 ball price, not sure if that is an error, seemed a bit strange?).

For the quality of course/clubhouse Â£65 is a good price, however it would be to much for the society I do, so can understand your point about remaining at a Â£40 deal.

Would have thought that the course would be nice to play all year round and would imagine great to be a member of.



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its good isn't it. Some cracking holes but I find the back 9 a real challenge as its long par 4 after long par 4.

That driving range has taken ages to complete.
		
Click to expand...

Oh assumed that it had been started this year. there are some wooden bays up now(not in use, the practise area by the 16th was still being used) and some of the car park tarmac etc looked like it had only just been done.

We played from the yellows(summer roll), so wasn't playing overly long. The par 5s were playing short, which offset the long par 4s and I had looks at eagles on a couple of those.

Really liked the 12th, a fantastic sweeping par 4, do like a sweeping dogleg hole but a lot of holes I really liked, a must go back to course. I preferred the look of it to Notts but think I preferred playing Notts (going to have to play both again to fully decide), both had lovely clubhouses.


----------



## Yant (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah i played Sherwood a few weeks ago too. Thought it was a very good track but found the pace on the green to be inconsistent.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 30, 2019)

DRW, played it twice, once in April. Went out about 11.00 there was a morning frost which was gone by the time we played. Pro said there may be a few temp greens. They were all temps bar the 18th. We were gutted. Some temps were 40 yds in front of original bunker surrounded greens.. Quite frankly it was Rammel. Second time I played it was biblical rain, we got to the 18th and the greens were swimming. Again I was gutted. But hey ho. Both times were freebies.
I used to caddy there when I was a sprogg. Didnt know of the kudos of the place when I was a kid ðŸ˜–


----------



## JamesR (Aug 30, 2019)

Played Ganton yesterday; wow, what a tough course!
Shot 31 points, couldnâ€™t hole a putt ðŸ¤¬but drove the ball beautifully.ðŸ‘

I donâ€™t know if Iâ€™d want to play there too often, as itâ€™s mentally tiring when trying to keep it in play and avoid the many deep bunkersðŸ¤”


----------



## Tongo (Aug 30, 2019)

Shot 92 at Dibden which was ok bearing in mind I had an 11 on one hole! Didnt putt overly well.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2019)

Solo this morning so tried a few things. Different ways of playing some holes, trying different clubs and shots
Irons are getting more consistent but I'm still prone to the odd mahoosive hook.
Played decently, no birdies but lots of pars.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 31, 2019)

2 days ago played a casual round with a guy who was hitting it miles with a range ball he'd 'borrowed' from a nearby driving range.
Tried one myself on one hole yesterday on a course where a ball had exited the range, and hit the green in regulation.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Aug 31, 2019)

Played fantastically today in our bogey comp (matchplay vs net par). Finished 4 up for a nice handicap cut, and received an exceptional scoring reduction on top of that as well.

People who played with me in the Rick G day will be glad to see my handicap heading lower, now down to 21.8

Highlight was playing an 8 iron to lay up short of a bunker, then having that 8 iron roll out to a nice 180-190 yards leaving me bang in the middle of the very trap I wanted to avoid. Great day good scoring from lots of players, heres for hoping more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 31, 2019)

34 points on The Derby course at The Belfry today. Nice track, got away with only 1 short shower and really enjoyed the course. Nice varied track, was in excellent condition and the pins were in some brutally tough positions. Stay at the hotel tonight and then tackle The Brabazon tomorrow, excited!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2019)

27 points but hit the ball tee to green as well as I had for ages. Raging hangover having been out on a leaving do. Putted terribly and lost count how many 3 putts I had. Greens were ironed for Jamega Pro Am tomorrow and never got to grips with the speed


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 31, 2019)

...it was my first time!

Iâ€™ve had three lessons, and hit a few balls on the range. Then I told my son in law Iâ€™d been learning, and he booked us onto his local 9 hole par three during our visit this weekend.

His local par 3 happens to be Nailcote, home of the British Par 3 Championships. Itâ€™s a beautiful course, with plenty of delightful water features...

It also has no practice facilities beyond a putting green, so I had no chance to practice with my irons before heading out on the course.

Anyway, the first hole wasnâ€™t too bad. I scored 8. Which included two putting once I managed to get onto the green.

Then it went badly downhill, as on pretty much all of the rest of the holes I consistently found either bunkers or water, with one exception. Iâ€™ve never before tried to hit a shot out of a bunker, so on several holes I just picked up when the shot count got to double figures.

I did manage another two-putt on the 4th, though (but for an overall score on the hole of about 14!). I should mention we were last out, so we were not pressed for time.

For the last three holes, I started to get my eye in a little, and my tee shots went straight and long. In fact, on the 9th, it went much longer than I thought I could hit my 7 iron...the ball flew high, straight, exactly the direction I wanted, and a good 100 yards (I usually hit it about 80 on the range) ...straight into the pond I was trying to lay up behind. Bitter sweet...

The 6th was overall my best hole, though. Aimed to keep left, clear of the water, and caught it a beauty. It landed right right where I wanted, to the left, about 15 yards from the bunker guarding the green, and 30 yards from the pin. Second shot went well, with a PW sending the ball high over the bunker, to land right of the flag... but then rolled on leaving me with about a 20 foot putt. Which I hit bang on line, but came up about 3 feet short. Sank that for single bogey, and by far the best hole of the round.

That was also really the turning point, when my shots were suddenly struck better and straighter (though I still had water and bunker issues - itâ€™s a very tight course).

Simon (the SIL) hasnâ€™t played for a couple of years, so he had his fair share of wayward shots, which made me feel less self-conscious. But he did hit some very nice shots. On the fourth, I thought he was going to get a hole in one. When we walked up, it was dead on line, and stopped just 8 inches short, leaving him a simple birdie. Amazing shot, and from there on, he settled down and hit most greens from the tee.

What I can say is that I now know for sure that Iâ€™ve done the right thing taking up golf. Itâ€™s entertaining, frustrating, delightful and maddening. Iâ€™ll still be going to the range as much as I have been doing, but Iâ€™ll also now be trying to get out onto my own local (and slightly more forgiving) par 3 as much as I can.

Great fun.


----------



## Crow (Sep 1, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			...it was my first time!


Great fun.
		
Click to expand...

It may only be a par 3 course, but Nailcote is a tough one for your first game, little margin for error and it's designed to make life difficult, unlike some par 3 courses where there's more space and a far fewer hazards.

Well done on getting you first round under your belt!


----------



## Midnight (Sep 1, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			...it was my first time!

Iâ€™ve had three lessons, and hit a few balls on the range. Then I told my son in law Iâ€™d been learning, and he booked us onto his local 9 hole par three during our visit this weekend.

His local par 3 happens to be Nailcote, home of the British Par 3 Championships. Itâ€™s a beautiful course, with plenty of delightful water features...

It also has no practice facilities beyond a putting green, so I had no chance to practice with my irons before heading out on the course.

Anyway, the first hole wasnâ€™t too bad. I scored 8. Which included two putting once I managed to get onto the green.

Then it went badly downhill, as on pretty much all of the rest of the holes I consistently found either bunkers or water, with one exception. Iâ€™ve never before tried to hit a shot out of a bunker, so on several holes I just picked up when the shot count got to double figures.

I did manage another two-putt on the 4th, though (but for an overall score on the hole of about 14!). I should mention we were last out, so we were not pressed for time.

For the last three holes, I started to get my eye in a little, and my tee shots went straight and long. In fact, on the 9th, it went much longer than I thought I could hit my 7 iron...the ball flew high, straight, exactly the direction I wanted, and a good 100 yards (I usually hit it about 80 on the range) ...straight into the pond I was trying to lay up behind. Bitter sweet...

The 6th was overall my best hole, though. Aimed to keep left, clear of the water, and caught it a beauty. It landed right right where I wanted, to the left, about 15 yards from the bunker guarding the green, and 30 yards from the pin. Second shot went well, with a PW sending the ball high over the bunker, to land right of the flag... but then rolled on leaving me with about a 20 foot putt. Which I hit bang on line, but came up about 3 feet short. Sank that for single bogey, and by far the best hole of the round.

That was also really the turning point, when my shots were suddenly struck better and straighter (though I still had water and bunker issues - itâ€™s a very tight course).

Simon (the SIL) hasnâ€™t played for a couple of years, so he had his fair share of wayward shots, which made me feel less self-conscious. But he did hit some very nice shots. On the fourth, I thought he was going to get a hole in one. When we walked up, it was dead on line, and stopped just 8 inches short, leaving him a simple birdie. Amazing shot, and from there on, he settled down and hit most greens from the tee.

What I can say is that I now know for sure that Iâ€™ve done the right thing taking up golf. Itâ€™s entertaining, frustrating, delightful and maddening. Iâ€™ll still be going to the range as much as I have been doing, but Iâ€™ll also now be trying to get out onto my own local (and slightly more forgiving) par 3 as much as I can.

Great fun.
		
Click to expand...

Now you have played mate, welcome to the mad world of golf. Look forward to hearing how you get on next time out.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 1, 2019)

Brabazon today, what a golf course, proper test of golf that. I thought it was going to seriously defeat me today - managed 5 points off the first 6 holes but managed to pull it back to a respectable 32 points thanks to birdies on 8, 13 and most excitingly 10 after driving it pin high right, chipping it on and making the snaking left-to-right putt for the 3, one to remember for sure. 19 points on the back 9 with a blob on 18, a good days work in the end, great fun.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2019)

After yesterday's Vets Championship I played in the foursomes off my new 14 handicap- wish I hadn't bothered!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2019)

Played Grims Dyke today. Nice little course near where I live. I played generally well but four really bad holes ruined the card - and two of them were in the last three holes as well, so disappointing to let the round get away like that. Ended up shooting 92, 33 points. Six pars in that, so some steady golf in there somewhere.


----------



## Crow (Sep 1, 2019)

Thought I might be on for my first buffer of the season today,.
1 over handicap after 16, nice tee shot on the 17th to position A in the centre of the fairway with 100 yards to go, bladed my wedge through the back on OB, double.
A par on the par 5 last would might still be okay, decent drive, chose a club three short of the water hazard for my second yet somehow still ended up in it! 
Dropped out and next was well short of the green and then three putted for triple.
Ho-hum.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2019)

Dharma66 said:



			...it was my first time!

Iâ€™ve had three lessons, and hit a few balls on the range. Then I told my son in law Iâ€™d been learning, and he booked us onto his local 9 hole par three during our visit this weekend.

His local par 3 happens to be Nailcote, home of the British Par 3 Championships. Itâ€™s a beautiful course, with plenty of delightful water features...

It also has no practice facilities beyond a putting green, so I had no chance to practice with my irons before heading out on the course.

Anyway, the first hole wasnâ€™t too bad. I scored 8. Which included two putting once I managed to get onto the green.

Then it went badly downhill, as on pretty much all of the rest of the holes I consistently found either bunkers or water, with one exception. Iâ€™ve never before tried to hit a shot out of a bunker, so on several holes I just picked up when the shot count got to double figures.

I did manage another two-putt on the 4th, though (but for an overall score on the hole of about 14!). I should mention we were last out, so we were not pressed for time.

For the last three holes, I started to get my eye in a little, and my tee shots went straight and long. In fact, on the 9th, it went much longer than I thought I could hit my 7 iron...the ball flew high, straight, exactly the direction I wanted, and a good 100 yards (I usually hit it about 80 on the range) ...straight into the pond I was trying to lay up behind. Bitter sweet...

The 6th was overall my best hole, though. Aimed to keep left, clear of the water, and caught it a beauty. It landed right right where I wanted, to the left, about 15 yards from the bunker guarding the green, and 30 yards from the pin. Second shot went well, with a PW sending the ball high over the bunker, to land right of the flag... but then rolled on leaving me with about a 20 foot putt. Which I hit bang on line, but came up about 3 feet short. Sank that for single bogey, and by far the best hole of the round.

That was also really the turning point, when my shots were suddenly struck better and straighter (though I still had water and bunker issues - itâ€™s a very tight course).

Glad you've got out there and done it. Keep working down the range, work on drills if/when you have lessons and keep playing on the course. A bunker lesson will see you in good stead going forward and you can always work on your putting indoors

Simon (the SIL) hasnâ€™t played for a couple of years, so he had his fair share of wayward shots, which made me feel less self-conscious. But he did hit some very nice shots. On the fourth, I thought he was going to get a hole in one. When we walked up, it was dead on line, and stopped just 8 inches short, leaving him a simple birdie. Amazing shot, and from there on, he settled down and hit most greens from the tee.

What I can say is that I now know for sure that Iâ€™ve done the right thing taking up golf. Itâ€™s entertaining, frustrating, delightful and maddening. Iâ€™ll still be going to the range as much as I have been doing, but Iâ€™ll also now be trying to get out onto my own local (and slightly more forgiving) par 3 as much as I can.

Great fun.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 1, 2019)

Semi final of the summer knockout today.

Lost 3&2 gutted as I really didnâ€™t play well, managed 3 birdies but my driving was appalling today.

That was my final hope this season so onto next year ðŸ˜‚


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 1, 2019)

3 over through 7 then holed out from the bunker on the short par 3 8th for birdie. 
3 birds and 2 bogies back 9 to finish 1 over.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 1, 2019)

I felt as though I played but didn't. We had our last game in the county team championships today and were at home to the league leaders. A win for us would see us take the league title on a better games difference. As team captain I dropped myself as I would rather walk the course to see how the lads were getting on. It was pretty close for most of the afternoon but home advantage paid off in the end and we ran out 6-2 winners. The 5 hour debrief afterwards was decent as well.


----------



## Buckbeak (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm notoriously bad at comps, joined my first club last year and have been rising in my handicap since. 

Today I played in a stableford qualifier and played some of the best golf I've played all summer. Was on 32 points with 4 remaining, but completely bottled it and ended with 35 points. With 3 blobs and too many 1s, I blew a real chance not only to cut my handicap but to also get my name on the winners board!

Tried not to let it bother me, yet here I am not able to sleep and just thinking of every shot I would have hit differently. 

Golf for you....


----------



## brendy (Sep 2, 2019)

Shot a poor 85 yesterday, net 77, css 72 and still buffered, thats when you know you blew a score in only a couple of holes!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2019)

Played Tain Yesterday afternoon, after no golf Friday and Sat due to the rain.

Very nice afternoon, course in fantastic condition and the greens superb.

played pretty well considering my broken finger, rest today then off on a weeks golf Edinburgh way


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2019)

At last got back to saunton, drove down there, arrived, booked in and then straight onto the east 1st tee, hadn't had lunch or booked accommodation, wife just said we will go straight out instead, I was hungry ! Cue 1st ball, big hook in the cabbage off the tee, lost.  Lovely and dry, challenging conditions with fairly strong winds, anything hit normal height was taken off for a ride. A number of pins in tricky positions, apart from the first 2 holes didn't lose a ball and played fairly solid, did bother to count, just there to play and enjoy ourselves.

Sunday on the West, less windy, hitting the ball well off the tee, irons pants and putter stone cold, way over handicap, think I only had 4 pars,  had millionaires golf and found 9 balls in the rough along one hole(strangely 8 were callaways, do callaways curl left more than other balls ).

We ended up in Barnstaple Hotel, it was cheaper on the day than Travelodge & premier inn, and would recommend the hotel.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 2, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			3 over through 7 then holed out from the bunker on the short par 3 8th for birdie.
3 birds and 2 bogies back 9 to finish 1 over.
		
Click to expand...


Won by 1.  That 6foot birdie putt on the last was for the Win.  

Wont do my golfer of the year chances any harm either.  They posted the scores with 13 rounds to go and I was leading by 6. 5 rounds left in that now so heres hoping.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Played Tain Yesterday afternoon, after no golf Friday and Sat due to the rain.

Very nice afternoon, course in fantastic condition and the greens superb.

played pretty well considering my broken finger, rest today then off on a weeks golf Edinburgh way
		
Click to expand...

Very impressed when I played Tain and would love to go back sometime. 

There was a comp on the day I played and I caught up the last 3 ball on the 17th and they told me to play the last 2 with them, I was reluctant and told them I was in no hurry but they said that it would be no problem, very friendly gents. 

I seem to remember one hole that had a very high hill in front of the green made for a interesting second shoot. ðŸ‘


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			DRW hope you dont mind me asking. How much for the round. I enquired about 60 of us going next year and was quoted Â£65 plus food and Â£10 prize money. decided to stay at norwood for Â£40 all in.
		
Click to expand...

TashyBoy
I have organised a society day at Wollaton Park for mid October.
Â£26 per person, including a light lunch.
Worth giving them a call if you are organising a society.
Bargain as it's normally Â£55 per round.


----------



## Backache (Sep 2, 2019)

Local holiday today, so a day off work. Went out in the afternoon and had the course to myself very wet and very windy. Great fun though the golf was a bit mixed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2019)

Nine holes. Played poorly but got 17 points including an outrageous birdie on the short 8th. Thinned an iron that rolled to a bunker, missed it, rolled over the right side of the trap and ended four feet away. Holed for a birdie


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2019)

Nipped out this evening and played worst ball. Started bogey, bogey and thought I was doing okay.... Scored 109

I forgot how difficult a format it is, I had one par on the shortest hole, looked like I might have a hole in one with my first ball but it reappeared from behind the flag, second ball also on the green and made two from there twice. 

Scored 10 on the last but I blame the gloom, one into the pond and a horrendous 180 or 360 (depending on your point of view) lip out from three feet.

If you've not played it before you hit two balls from the tee, pick your worst shot and play two balls from there and so on until you hole two putts from your last position. 
One fine tee shot down the middle, another OB, you're three off the tee for your next two balls.
Hole your first putt from 6 feet but run the next 4 feet by, you're now putting again from 4 feet and must hole both balls to progress.
Needs a quiet course as of course it's slower than playing a single ball.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 2, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			TashyBoy
I have organised a society day at Wollaton Park for mid October.
Â£26 per person, including a light lunch.
Worth giving them a call if you are organising a society.
Bargain as it's normally Â£55 per round.
		
Click to expand...

That is a stonking price. I have already booked Norwood for next year. May well put some feelers out for following year.. Cheers me man.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 3, 2019)

Don't think I have ever had such an up and down round. Par,bogey, bogey, double bogey, par, par, double, double, bogey. For 45 front nine.
Bogey, bogey, triple bogey, par, par, bogey double, bogey, birdie. Last hole, 115 to pin and put it 6" from the hole. Brilliant, but pulled out 9 instead of wedge ðŸ˜Another 45 for 89 but it was so close to being brilliant. Five pars and Birdie playing off 18 ðŸ˜– Was winning the medal with 71 next player on 79.
Because I am now playing off the yellows and hitting fairways with distance, am now in a position where I can hit greens with irons. Sometimes course management is Rammel. It's odd being in positions on a course I have never visited before.


----------



## Lump (Sep 3, 2019)

Elea Golf Club Sunday and Minthis Hills Golf club on Monday. (In 35* heat). 
Secret Valley tomorrow with the mother of all sunburns after a pool day today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2019)

Nine holes of mediocrity. Wasn't going too bad until I caught two old boys up on the 6th and they blatantly refused to let me through.


----------



## Lump (Sep 4, 2019)

72 blows off the black teeâ€™s around Secret Valley today ( 71 par). 
Course is tight as front 9. Hit 6 & 5 irons off most par4 teeâ€™s until the turn.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2019)

One of those days when most things went where they were supposed to....
+4(77) for 40 points with a double booger on 14 neatly offset by birdies on 15 and 16.
Drove well, approached well, chipped and putter well....
Mmm....maybe these irons are alright after all..


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2019)

I went to 14 (13.5) handicap after the last comp last week. Played in the monthly medal today and shot one under par (nett) so the shot I gained on the 18th looks like it's gone already! Leader in the clubhouse when I left ðŸ˜


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			One of those days when most things went where they were supposed to....
+4(77) for 40 points with a double booger on 14 neatly offset by birdies on 15 and 16.
Drove well, approached well, chipped and putter well....
Mmm....maybe these irons are alright after all..

Click to expand...

Or maybe itâ€™s the one time a year where it all clickedðŸ¤£


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Or maybe itâ€™s the one time a year where it all clickedðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh....at least twice......


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2019)

Just been down the driving range for the first time this year I reckon. Don't normally get much from it, but I wanted to get to grips with the new 27Â° degree hybrid before the weekend. It hit ok, about as well as my other hybrids, nice high flight when you catch one right as you'd expect. I'm pretty sure I hit it better than I do the 6 iron it replaces, and that was all I required after all!

Hit some 4 woods off the deck as well as that's the latest thing I've been trying to add to my game (never been any good with fairway woods). I had a couple of big slices, couple of poor contacts, but a few real zingers when I managed to keep the face closed on the way back.

Roll on Saturday and the 'Medal Winner's Final'.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I went to 14 (13.5) handicap after the last comp last week. Played in the monthly medal today and shot one under par (nett) so the shot I gained on the 18th looks like it's gone already! Leader in the clubhouse when I left ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Yep - winner today! Should mean an end of season invite to the winners trophy. I've put in a lot of work this last 8 months and finally it may be starting to pay off


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Yep - winner today! Should mean an end of season invite to the winners trophy. I've put in a lot of work this last 8 months and finally it may be starting to pay off
		
Click to expand...

Good work Grandad.
You're better than a 14......


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Yep - winner today! Should mean an end of season invite to the winners trophy. I've put in a lot of work this last 8 months and finally it may be starting to pay off
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate, pleased for youðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Don't think I have ever had such an up and down round. Par,bogey, bogey, double bogey, par, par, double, double, bogey. For 45 front nine.
Bogey, bogey, triple bogey, par, par, bogey double, bogey, birdie. Last hole, 115 to pin and put it 6" from the hole. Brilliant, but pulled out 9 instead of wedge ðŸ˜Another 45 for 89 but it was so close to being brilliant. Five pars and Birdie playing off 18 ðŸ˜– Was winning the medal with 71 next player on 79.
Because I am now playing off the yellows and hitting fairways with distance, am now in a position where I can hit greens with irons. Sometimes course management is Rammel. It's odd being in positions on a course I have never visited before.
		
Click to expand...

I thought 2 halves of 45 came to 90?  But well done on a good round anyway


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 4, 2019)

Midweek medal today. Didn't enter as we didn't tee off till 5pm so thought we wouldn't make it round before dark. We just made it round and I shot 72, bloody typical


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 4, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I thought 2 halves of 45 came to 90?  But well done on a good round anyway 

Click to expand...


 it is 90 but i deffo finished with 44 on back nine. had a look at results and won. no flipping cut though.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 4, 2019)

After several soakings over the last week I went to Fleetwood today to play in the knockout stage of Lancs Ladies main handicap competition. What a disaster of a day, the traffic was far worse than my travel app said, I also took a wrong turn along the way and arrived 5 mins before my tee time, after a mad rush I played like a tool, I was playing against a teenager who had her dad caddying for her, and I was giving her 2 shots, after 8n holes I was 3 down, I had only managed 3 bogies whereas she had had a birdie, a net birdie and 2 pars. It was ridiculously windy and we were waiting on every shot after the first 2 holes. I just did not want to be out there and after 11 holes conceded to her and walked in. Vey disappointing all round, I was looking forward to the competition, even booked a hotel for the night in case I made the semi finals, disappointed in myself too but after all the rushing, then all the waiting my head just wasn't there.


----------



## IainP (Sep 4, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Midweek medal today. Didn't enter as we didn't tee off till 5pm so thought we wouldn't make it round before dark. We just made it round and I shot 72, bloody typical 

Click to expand...

Good going on fitting 18 in, and of course a great score.
If you'd entered it would probably have been an 80 ðŸ˜‰ðŸ™‚


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 4, 2019)

18 holes round Ormskirk and a tad blowey , back tomorrow for proper comp


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2019)

9 holes 20 points and hopefully a cut to 16.9 first time I will ever have 16 something on me card ðŸ˜ . A 2 for 4 helped , but again it was close to being massive. Enjoying me golf.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 5, 2019)

Have played Murrayshall the last two days, was a struggle to be fair, very long of the medal tees and ground was soaking, happy to be home with a dram ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Nine holes after work. Definitely colder feel in the evenings and nights starting to draw in. Didn't keep score and hit couple of balls on most holes to hang back from the three in front as they had nowhere to go and were keeping up with group in front. No-one behind. Found "something" that meant it was better than the previous effort on Tuesday but short game still needs attention


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2019)

just back after a weeks golf around Edinburgh.

Played Bruntsfield, Morton hall, Gullane, then stopped off at Dunfirmline GC on the way back.
Played Gullane many times before, but none of the other 3.

really enjoyed Mortonhall and Dunfirmline, but Bruntsfield was a slog TBH, they have just had a course upgrade by Mackenzie and Ebert, the same people who are doing Nairn.
Nothing to comp it agaist but was a bit of a slog and very samey, bunkers all in the same place off the tee, which made for plenty of long shots unless you can carry the bunkers with a driver, which where all about 240 off the tee, right on my sunday best range,

played steady and was 2nd overall in our comp over the 4 days, but plenty of unforces errors either from the middle of the fairway or on the green and failed to really capitalise on most of the numerouse birdie chances i gave myself


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2019)

Last of our 6 "midweek" comps today. Last time we couldn't enter because the PSI screen wasn't working and there was nobody around to check in with.
Nobody about today either but at least the screen was working......it's just that when we went to sign in there was no comp registered on the system - just an opportunity to book in for another supplementary....great.
So we saved ourselves some cash and signed up.
Played pretty decently, shot a gross 80(+7) for 37 points to be comfortably in the buffer.
Decent day at the office


----------



## Tongo (Sep 6, 2019)

Shot 73 at Ampfield earlier. Played okay but putting was again a bit iffy.


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2019)

Played our B v C Team bash this afternoon, got drenched on the second hole but then it cleared up, we won our match 3 & 2 and I scored 35 points on my card for 5th place in the B Team Stableford.
Best score I've had all year off the whites which is a sad reflection on my play this year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2019)

Day 1 of my mega September 

Played coxmoor as a guest of @Hitdaball, my 1st visit to Coxmoor and my what a fantastic course and club, I had heard good things but it went way over exceeding my expectations, good hole after good hole with lots of elevation changes. Having played all top 3 Notts now I would put it below Hollinwell and in my opinion itâ€™s better than Sherwood. Comp wise we did ok. Only a couple of points away from the prizes. 

Thanks Russ ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Day 1 of my mega September

Played coxmoor as a guest of @Hitdaball, my 1st visit to Coxmoor and my what a fantastic course and club, I had heard good things but it went way over exceeding my expectations, good hole after good hole with lots of elevation changes. Having played all top 3 Notts now I would put it below Hollinwell and in my opinion itâ€™s better than Sherwood. Comp wise we did ok. Only a couple of points away from the prizes.

Thanks Russ ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for holding our card up @Lincoln Quaker , we can always take inspiration from our playing partners for the next round ðŸ˜†


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2019)

played Nairn Dunbar today as there is a Ladies Pro Am on.

course in good condition, with nice weather hardly a breath of wind. only downside it was slow, got through the group in front, but the next just would not despite losing 3 holes on the group in front of them, one of them even walked back to the tee without making any eye contact, head down
in the end we walked in after the 13th. stood on the tee for 10 mins while they looked for balls, then over the burn then again while the buggered about on the green.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Played yesterday, was 4 under h cap. Played today, different fish, was 7 over it. Wrote off two prov1x by knifing them out of bunkers. Reminded me alot of old balata balls. Smiley smiley.

Medal tomorrow. Which me will turn up?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

Saturday roll up. 31 points but some decent stuff in there. It feels close but with possible surgery looming after H4H not sure I want to catch a wave of form and have it curtailed.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 7, 2019)

Played medal today and played some decent holes but my oh my, my game from tee is costing me dearly. 3 triple-bogeys, all after having to take 3 from tee. Sunningdale form is nowhere to be seen. .1 up today, so unless I manage to find my game within the next 7 days, which is unlikely as I wonâ€™t be playing in the week, Iâ€™ll be playing off of 10 come H4H. Who knows, perhaps the bandit living inside my body decides itâ€™ll be a good time to show up then again to card 42 points.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 7, 2019)

Greens tined and bumpy - a bit chilly - a bit windy - a bit of rain - a bit of sun - and 37 pts off 8 and the back tees.  Pity I didnâ€™t enter the comp - might have snuck into the winners enclosure.  No matter - might pick up a few bob from the roll-up pot.


----------



## IainP (Sep 7, 2019)

Medal today, was great off the tee, but kept making bogeys - so frustrating.
Finally hit an approach shot on 11 to birdie after lipping the eagle putt. Of course as the approach shots improved the driving started to vanish from 15. Net 77, 0.1 gained â˜¹


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Genuine question Martin, do you really feel that 31 points is close to a wave of form?
Apologies but it isnâ€™t in my book??

Whatâ€™s the surgery for, and how long is the lay off?
		
Click to expand...

I do think its close. Good shots are getting better, and short game fired today but couldn't buy a putt and had the poor shots I hit seemed severely punished when on another day I'd have got away with it. It has been like that for a few weeks where it feels it's simmering.

I have a hernia that's getting bigger and beginning to niggle so seen my GP to start the clock ticking to have surgery. Not looked at recovery time but as it'll be towards winter I can afford to take my time and not have to get out on a freezing cold weekend morning or in the rain


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Sep 7, 2019)

Played the little 6 hole par 3 course a couple of times at Rudding Park, I really need to work on my (pretty poor) short game.  A nice little course though


----------



## ademac (Sep 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played Nairn Dunbar today as there is a Ladies Pro Am on.

course in good condition, with nice weather hardly a breath of wind. only downside it was slow, got through the group in front, but the next just would not despite losing 3 holes on the group in front of them, one of them even walked back to the tee without making any eye contact, head down
in the end we walked in after the 13th. stood on the tee for 10 mins while they looked for balls, then over the burn then again while the buggered about on the green.
		
Click to expand...

Not wanting to start a barney but wouldnâ€™t that be easier if you asked the guy if you could play through? Surely itâ€™s a bit frustrating to only play 13 holes?


----------



## Crow (Sep 7, 2019)

Played at Pannal GC in their invitation day, some good, some junk, we scored 37 points so nowhere near the prizes but not a total embarrassment.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2019)

Another disappointing one today in the Medal Winner's Final. Since getting my big cut I've shot 92 or 93 in the four comps since (today was 92). So at least I'm consistent. Consistently not good enough.

Round was practically dead after four holes as I started double, double, triple, double. Just total rubbish. Then played some good stuff for a while, until I completely buggered the 9th up and got an 8. Back nine was a little better, other than a random awful 7 on the 12th having hit a great drive but then gone to pot.

I made 5 pars including two of the more difficult holes that I rarely get pars on funnily enough, so there was some decent golf, but too much stupid rubbish in between.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 8, 2019)

Competition stableford yesterday.  After four rounds of complete rubbish a slight change in my pre-shot routine meant that I got the irons going back on the path I have been taught to do and probably hit the best set of iron shots that I ever have in competition. Driving wasnâ€™t bad, but chipping and putting was average.  21pts out, but only 13 back for 34pts.  Much encouraged going into the last few weeks of the season.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 8, 2019)

Medal. Shot 99, net 89. Complete utter total garbage. Broke 100. Wow.


----------



## adasko (Sep 8, 2019)

Played in todays medal and scored my lowest competition round of gross 79 par 71. Net 64 should guarantee a win and some nice cut to my handicap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

Sunday roll up today. Very small (7) turnout as the majority were playing 36 holes of medal in our masters invitational for competition winners throughout the year, September 18-August 19. I had qualified but didn't fancy two rounds on one day at the moment. Only had 34 points but good enough by a point. Took the cash but once I bought a drink for all the competitors (part of the rules of the roll up) didn't manage to take too much home


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2019)

Texas Scramble at Brora yesterday afternoon, with my mates from Tain and one of thire sons, who is just getting back to into golf after a 7 year lay off. 

nice day and the course in good condition as usual. didn't come anywher as we were one of the  last groups and it had got sig colder and windy as the day went on... and we didn't really hole anything.

but the thing that was interesting was young Charlie, who was 13 when i last played with him was a small and frail boy. not any longer though not tall his was pretty muscular and boy could he give a ball a smack, when ever we too his drive it was over 300 yards 2 of which were into the wind, hit a 9 iron though the back of the first par 3 which was 170 to the flag

18th which is 440 where were 105 to the flag... true he was not always straight, but could get it out there.... maybe i should get to the Gym


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

Played in a Comp yesterday which was 3 comps in 1. Div 1 was net, Div 3 was net and my division was a Gross comp. I shot 81, so +10 and ended up losing on count-back, so close to my first win but not to be. I drove the ball horrendously and only scored the way I did thanks to crazy good scrambling. Chipped in on 2 after being way out of position on the tee, up and down from 120 yards on 5, sand save on 6, up and down on 7, up and down on 10, up and down on 11, and one more on 18, was my best gross score in a medal but didn't feel like I played great at all, it's a weird game. Also been cut down to 11.8, the lowest I've been by 0.3 and edging closer to getting down to 11. Didn't really have any goals for the season given a difficult winter where I didn't play for 4 months due to going through the process of getting a Crohn's diagnosis, so been nice to pull together some late season form and get cut 0.6 two comps in a row.


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2019)

Played a comp at Beau, shot 36 points.

Shame it was pairs betterball


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2019)

Played a blind fourball better ball matchplay comp against the Pro and Captain. Would have been blind but we actually played with the pro and captain, so had the honour of the first tee in the shotgun. Makes a change from being off the 6th !

Started on fire and we were two under par better ball over the first six holes and three up. Then my partner got called off the course, and I had to continue by myself. Scrapped a one up by holing from 25 feet on the last.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 9, 2019)

Managed to get my second (!) card of 2019 in on Saturday. Played with a friend in St Michaels' Open and managed a gross 86. A poor performance but it was my first game since hanging up my clubs following the Sunningdale trip and I played a lot better than I feared it was going to be.

Now I'm not sure how I'm going to manage a third card this year. I'm stuck between wanting to keep the handicap going and not having enough time for competition play.


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Managed to get my second (!) card of 2019 in on Saturday. Played with a friend in St Michaels' Open and managed a gross 86. A poor performance but it was my first game since hanging up my clubs following the Sunningdale trip and I played a lot better than I feared it was going to be.

Now I'm not sure how I'm going to manage a third card this year. I'm stuck between wanting to keep the handicap going and not having enough time for competition play.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the similar situation only played two Q comps and don't think there is a Q comp before the end of the season I am available for, think I am going to have to enter a supplementary card for my 3rd.

Assuming you have time for another round and wish to keep the handicap going, just in case you don't know, you could do a supplementary card to keep the handicap for another year?


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 9, 2019)

DRW said:



			Assuming you have time for another round and wish to keep the handicap going, just in case you don't know, you could do a supplementary card to keep the handicap for another year?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, most likely the option I'll have to take if I can find the time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2019)

Reflecting on - for me - a pretty darned good 38pts on Saturday.   Only dropped 7 in quite difficult conditions and bumpy greens,

If I put aside my chips and and my dunt-and-runs from up to 30yds out - I used my irons (lob wedge to 3i) six times in total.  In other words I almost completely avoided using the clubs with which I am prone to do a LL with.  And I played half/three-quarter shots with my 3hybrid a few times I would normally have used a 6i or more.  Nothing wrong with that is there - it works - whatever works.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 9, 2019)

Played Saturday and played brilliantly shooting a 10-over par 83. Had two birdies, one a chip in that I called beforehand and one on the 18th. Scored 19 points out, 21 in.

No blobs, no penalties off the tee, lovely.

Better than my previous round where I only scored 18 points


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 9, 2019)

Our team won a four person Texas Scramble Saturday with a gross score of 2 under (16 pars 2 birdies)
but was surprised there was not a better scores in. 

But highlight of the weekend was holing a 7 iron from 120 yards (it was very windy) for a birdie. Medal score was not great, might of just scrapped buffer. 

Oh might as well own up to missing a 1 inch putt ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			But highlight of the weekend was holing a 7 iron from 120 yards (it was very windy) for a birdie. Medal score was not great, might of just scrapped buffer.
		
Click to expand...

 Well done. I assume it was down wind ?


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 9, 2019)

Yea that's right downwindðŸ˜‚  but the 1 inch putt was into the wind ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2019)

Got to the club about 6.00. No-one about and rain was holding off but struggled to see the ball by 7.20 (might be my dodgy eyes along with the dark conditions) and a real reminder Autumn is coming and the nights are coming in. As some wag pointed out, winter rules are due to start at the end of the month (if the club decides to)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 9, 2019)

Day 2 and Day 3 of my mega September 

Day 2 Sunday 

Am played The Leicestershire with region 3 his mate Andy and the spalding bomber Cam. Am am. We did ok. Just outside the prizes but overall a really good enjoyable round. 

PM we headed south as we were staying in Woking so made a very late call where to play so we popped into Collingtree park. A complete new course for me but knew they had a couple of tour events years ago. Anyway really enjoyed the layout. Very American artificial course but it made a change from links and heathland. The course was in average condition and the greens had just been top dressed so fully understand the need this time of year. 

Then onto todayâ€™s madness. 

AM Cameron and myself went to Worplesdon this morning. My god what an excellent course. I thought it would be good but it was way above what I expected good hole after good hole. Really enjoyed the layout. The course condition was really good as well. Even better that we dodged the rain. Stayed dry all the way round and rained as soon as we walked to the car to stick the clubs away before going into the clubhouse for a drink. 

Then onto Walton Heath for this afternoon to play the new course. 

We had both played the old course last year. 

Well after the 1st hole been a major flop with one the most disappointing starts It was a decent par 3 next then it really got going, a nice variety of holes. Greens fantastic and true. I preferred it over the old course but still canâ€™t get the big Walton Heath thing. It just doesnâ€™t wow me. I actually think Worplesdon is way above both courses at Walton Heath. 

Highlight of the day Cameron hitting driver 325 actually straight for once and running out of fairway and sticking it in the Heather. 

Then the final hole he hit driver 336 green high and managed his 1st birdie of the day ðŸ˜‰

Lowlights Cameron again on the 10th at Worplesdon he thinks he is Mickleson and tried a flop shot. He shank blades it straight into my side at a gazillion miles an hr and I spend the next 5 mins running around as itâ€™s stinging like crazy ðŸ˜±

It tried to rain for around 5 holes but again we stayed dry. 

36 holes in 2 days with no sleep so I am now completely cream crackered. 

Back to work for 2 days before day 4 of the mega September ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 9, 2019)

Today is/was my birthday, so took the day off with my usual three golf mates and played a round at Northwood Golf Club. It's only ten minutes drive from me but I'd never played there before as they don't allow visitors on the weekends, so I've been wanting to play it for a while.

The rain started literally as we teed off the 1st which was annoying. I subsequently started horribly - five double bogeys in the first six holes. But not a single one in the remaining twelve! Only three pars, but nine bogeys. Ended up shooting 91 for 33 points, second place in the group. Not too bad in the end for a course I hadn't played before. The rain eased off for 6 or 7 holes then came back with a vengeance on around the 11th, then finally dry again for the last 4 or 5 holes. So a bit miserable overall.

Driving was pretty good, approach play probably hit and miss. Don't think I holed a decent length putt all day. The greens were so fast there were several where I physically couldn't hit it softly enough to not run it 6 feet past. Ridiculous. The course was nice, in good nick but I found it a little boring to be honest. Although could have been the rain dulling my enthusiasm of course.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Day 2 and Day 3 of my mega September

Day 2 Sunday

Am played The Leicestershire with region 3 his mate Andy and the spalding bomber Cam. Am am. We did ok. Just outside the prizes but overall a really good enjoyable round.

PM we headed south as we were staying in Woking so made a very late call where to play so we popped into Collingtree park. A complete new course for me but knew they had a couple of tour events years ago. Anyway really enjoyed the layout. Very American artificial course but it made a change from links and heathland. The course was in average condition and the greens had just been top dressed so fully understand the need this time of year.

Then onto todayâ€™s madness.

AM Cameron and myself went to Worplesdon this morning. My god what an excellent course. I thought it would be good but it was way above what I expected good hole after good hole. Really enjoyed the layout. The course condition was really good as well. Even better that we dodged the rain. Stayed dry all the way round and rained as soon as we walked to the car to stick the clubs away before going into the clubhouse for a drink.

Then onto Walton Heath for this afternoon to play the new course.

We had both played the old course last year.

Well after the 1st hole been a major flop with one the most disappointing starts It was a decent par 3 next then it really got going, a nice variety of holes. Greens fantastic and true. I preferred it over the old course but still canâ€™t get the big Walton Heath thing. It just doesnâ€™t wow me. I actually think Worplesdon is way above both courses at Walton Heath.

Highlight of the day Cameron hitting driver 325 actually straight for once and running out of fairway and sticking it in the Heather.

Then the final hole he hit driver 336 green high and managed his 1st birdie of the day ðŸ˜‰

Lowlights Cameron again on the 10th at Worplesdon he thinks he is Mickleson and tried a flop shot. He shank blades it straight into my side at a gazillion miles an hr and I spend the next 5 mins running around as itâ€™s stinging like crazy ðŸ˜±

It tried to rain for around 5 holes but again we stayed dry.

36 holes in 2 days with no sleep so I am now completely cream crackered.

Back to work for 2 days before day 4 of the mega September ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

You do work occasionally then....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Day 2 and Day 3 of my mega September

Day 2 Sunday

Am played The Leicestershire with region 3 his mate Andy and the spalding bomber Cam. Am am. We did ok. Just outside the prizes but overall a really good enjoyable round.

PM we headed south as we were staying in Woking so made a very late call where to play so we popped into Collingtree park. A complete new course for me but knew they had a couple of tour events years ago. Anyway really enjoyed the layout. Very American artificial course but it made a change from links and heathland. The course was in average condition and the greens had just been top dressed so fully understand the need this time of year.

Then onto todayâ€™s madness.

AM Cameron and myself went to Worplesdon this morning. My god what an excellent course. I thought it would be good but it was way above what I expected good hole after good hole. Really enjoyed the layout. The course condition was really good as well. Even better that we dodged the rain. Stayed dry all the way round and rained as soon as we walked to the car to stick the clubs away before going into the clubhouse for a drink.

Then onto Walton Heath for this afternoon to play the new course.

We had both played the old course last year.

Well after the 1st hole been a major flop with one the most disappointing starts It was a decent par 3 next then it really got going, a nice variety of holes. Greens fantastic and true. I preferred it over the old course but still canâ€™t get the big Walton Heath thing. It just doesnâ€™t wow me. I actually think Worplesdon is way above both courses at Walton Heath.

Highlight of the day Cameron hitting driver 325 actually straight for once and running out of fairway and sticking it in the Heather.

Then the final hole he hit driver 336 green high and managed his 1st birdie of the day ðŸ˜‰

Lowlights Cameron again on the 10th at Worplesdon he thinks he is Mickleson and tried a flop shot. He shank blades it straight into my side at a gazillion miles an hr and I spend the next 5 mins running around as itâ€™s stinging like crazy ðŸ˜±

It tried to rain for around 5 holes but again we stayed dry.

36 holes in 2 days with no sleep so I am now completely cream crackered.

Back to work for 2 days before day 4 of the mega September ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I don't get the Walton Heath thing. Yes they are two decent courses and always a joy to play there but plenty of courses I rate better and no idea how Hillside can be below WH old in the GM top 100


----------



## DRW (Sep 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Today is/was my birthday, .
		
Click to expand...

Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2019)

DRW said:



			Happy belated Birthday!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2019)

Nipped out for what will probably be my last evening 18 of the year, got there at 5.15 and had to jump about a bit to avoid slower groups but managed to play all 18 in just under 2 1/4 hours. 
Played well for me, didn't have a double on the card for the first time since I can't remember when (did have a triple though ) and scored nett one under par.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2019)

Must be in the minority, as I definitely prefer Walton Heath over Worplesdon. Love the Old course, apart from the opening hole. With all the land they have got, why have one hole the wrong side of the road ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2019)

Managed 16 points off the whites straight after work. Three x 1 pointers out of the first four holes and then a bit more consistent. Got a lesson tonight so hopefully can sort a few issues out


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 12, 2019)

15 points on the front nine and 20 points on the back nine for a steady 35 points. But two things that bogged me off. A 50 ft down hiller, hit the pin and bounced out. A three footer lipped out. Two points instead of four. Last hole, 500 yds creamed a drive 235, creamed a 3 wood and had 45 yds to pin. Chipped onto green and hit the pin again. 3 foot putt lipped out. 35 could of been a lot better but today's putting was off. Similar on our SI 1 540 yds, a putt for birdie from 10 ft and it lipped out.
 Close but no cigar.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2019)

last silver trophy today, blowing a gale, lots of people blew out, maybe 3/4 0f the field. at the moment only one guy broke 80 (gross), a +3 handicap witha gross 78, if its not RO somethinsg wrong


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			last silver trophy today, blowing a gale, lots of people blew out, maybe 3/4 0f the field. at the moment only one guy broke 80 (gross), a +3 handicap witha gross 78, if its not RO somethinsg wrong

Click to expand...

Lets have it, what did you shoot?

Took my 5 year old to coaching this morning, not playing myself still thanks to dodgy back.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Lets have it, what did you shoot?

Took my 5 year old to coaching this morning, not playing myself still thanks to dodgy back.
		
Click to expand...

i broke 90 lets put it like that

lots of bat raising going on too at least 10 centurians


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2019)

Wow, what a day. It was the Memorial Day Trophy, one of the bigger comps at our club. Usually our front nine is damage limitation until you get to the easier back nine, but today I parred 5 of the first 6 holes. Sadly the other one was a double but that is still an unreal start. By 9 holes I was only +5 gross. As I say, usually the back nine is easier but sod's law, I couldn't make any pars after that. Putting was suddenly awful, had about three three-putts. Only managed one par on the whole back nine, but 7 bogeys so I managed to cling onto a decent score.

Ended up shooting 82 for a net 65, 3 under handicap. Came 2nd by a shot. So annoying to shoot what I think is my best ever round on my home course, but still walk away thinking that SHOULD have been a 79 and I should have won the comp. What a maddening game golf is.

Anyway the disappointment wasn't too bad once they gave out the prizes, Â£30 Complete Golfer voucher plus Â£30 cash from the sweep. In addition to that he gave me a catch up of all the prizes I was owed for earlier comps this year - another Â£80 worth of vouchers and Â£20 cash. So that's Â£110 in vouchers total to put towards a new driver, plus Â£50 for the beers tonight! Can't complain!

Oh and the 0.9 cut takes me down to 15.8, a new best for me.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i broke 90 lets put it like that

lots of bat raising going on too at least 10 centurians
		
Click to expand...

Breezy down here too, fairly cool as well.

Rather pissed off at having missed summer golf to say the least.....


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2019)

played Royal Dornoch yesterday, in suberb condition, but as usual very slow 4 hours for a 2 ball though we did get through 3 groups.. played pretty well 5 over gross....


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Breezy down here too, fairly cool as well.

Rather pissed off at having missed summer golf to say the least.....
		
Click to expand...

temp not too bad here maybe 15 which with the wind wasn't bad., hit the ball well, putting was hard work even the putter head was getting blown as you took it back


----------



## Lump (Sep 14, 2019)

+1 gross. 
Sitting 4th when I left. Donâ€™t mind not winning but annoyed I bogied 2 par5â€™s. 1 was a stupid 3 stab, the other was caused by a wild drive.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 14, 2019)

Played to h/cap today,not very impressed with my game as the short game is very very poor costing me at least six shots possibly more.work needed


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 14, 2019)

Shot 6 over.  Dropped 3 in the last 4.  35 points and 0.1 for my troubles. 

Frustratingly I didnt even hit bad shots coming in. Misjudged a couple but the strike was good so not too bothered. 

An inch from chipping in on 15 and then missing the return started the collapse. A case of what might have been. 

Had an M3 driver in play for the first time and it was a breath of fresh air. New scotty in the bag too behaved itself. 


If you guys in england are still getting roll out on drives then you are lucky. We are on the verge of winter golf already after all the rain this last month.


----------



## IainP (Sep 14, 2019)

Started better today, +1 for first 6 holes which included a 3 putt bogey on 6.
Last 6 holes in +2. The middle six? Totally lost the plot for 3 holes, surrounded by bogies.
A 0.1 back, and goodbye to single figs â˜¹


----------



## AdamW (Sep 14, 2019)

Got 125 at Welton today man am I crap  target to get 100 there in next 6 months


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2019)

Managed 35 points today but chipped in for four points on the 7th and scrambled really well. Not happy with the swing but as I had a lesson on Thursday I know it'll take a few rounds to feel natural. If I can score that well not swinging well you have to be happy


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 15, 2019)

Played the clubs scratch comp yesterday for handicap 11 and below and played very well for 13 holes before the wheels came off. 

Was 3 over par gross and started to think about the possible cut Iâ€™d get and it was just down hill once those thoughts came in as I tried to â€œprotectâ€ my score instead of just keep going. 

7 over on the last 5, so walking off the 18th I was well disappointed. Net 70 gave me a .2 cut though as CSS was 71, but still comp handicap of 10 as the cut took me to 9.6. 

Gonna hand a supplementary card in today and cross my fingers I can put a whole round together with some decent golf.


----------



## Backache (Sep 15, 2019)

Out yesterday playing in a stiff wind , lost a couple of balls, happy with my game but didn't think I'd scored particularly well, finally got  a cut back down to 16.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 15, 2019)

Booo... second weekend without playing & two competitions missed due to a knee op'.  And at least another week to go. Getting annoying to read about you lot enjoying yourselves.  
Well done to those who've done well, and commiserations to those who had mares - at least you're out there playing


----------



## Backache (Sep 15, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Booo... second weekend without playing & two competitions missed due to a knee op'.  And at least another week to go. Getting annoying to read about you lot enjoying yourselves. 
Well done to those who've done well, and commiserations to those who had mares - at least you're out there playing
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, I hardly played a couple of years ago with knee problems and then an op, Have played more this year than ever , hope it goes well for you.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 15, 2019)

Backache said:



			Good luck, I hardly played a couple of years ago with knee problems and then an op, Have played more this year than ever , hope it goes well for you.
		
Click to expand...

Ta!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			last silver trophy today, blowing a gale, lots of people blew out, maybe 3/4 0f the field. at the moment only one guy broke 80 (gross), a +3 handicap witha gross 78, if its not RO somethinsg wrong

Click to expand...

RO in the end, out of 50 entries not one person was cut and only 1 was in their buffer zone


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 15, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Booo... second weekend without playing & two competitions missed due to a knee op'.  And at least another week to go. Getting annoying to read about you lot enjoying yourselves. 
Well done to those who've done well, and commiserations to those who had mares - at least you're out there playing
		
Click to expand...


Hope your recovery is not to long and your out playing again soon, our comp. was cancelled due to adverse weather and haven't played a comp. for 2 weeks.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 15, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Hope your recovery is not to long and your out playing again soon, our comp. was cancelled due to adverse weather and haven't played a comp. for 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Might try to give it a go on Wednesday.but not sure I'd try 18. But otherwise, it will be at least another week & a half before I'd get chance.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 15, 2019)

Another day of h/cap golf and once again  my short game sucked.seriously needing to find where it ha buggered off to as it was a half decent part of my game,not long till Tandridge to get it sorted


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 15, 2019)

Parkstone invitation day yesterday. We didn't play well in the morning foursomes but had a good afternoon round in the betterball. 7 birdies and only 1 dropped shot jumped us right up the field to 3rd overall.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2019)

Two blow up holes did for me in the qualifier today.
The 6th I had a simple SW to the front of the green, pulled it into the bunker, bounced off the bottom of the sandless bunker over the green, two duffed chips and three putts for a five over 9.
The 10, tee shot into bunker and up the face, hit the face and bounced back, another bounce off the bottom of the bunker and up the face, hit the face again and bounced back, out on the fourth attempt plus two putts for a QB 7.
Missed the buffer, surprisingly.


----------



## 6535 (Sep 15, 2019)

September medal, 74.


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2019)

Another frustrating round, starting to get miffed with this repetition, 4 excellent holes, 6 good holes, 5 steady holes, 3 shockers, just canâ€™t pull it all together, Iâ€™ve turned at times only 2 or 4 over gross then find myself scrambling and then imploding, just seem to lose focus at certain points, no specific holes as I can do this starting off on the 1st or the 10th, I can birdie and par a good run of holes all in regulation then look like Iâ€™ve never swung a club before, no pattern so difficult to identify, but itâ€™s pishing me off ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2019)

Club match at home to Caversham Heath. Already 5-1 down from the first leg. Out second with the VC and neither of us played great but somehow managed to hold in. One down on the 17th I had a 5 foot left to right to win the hole and square the game which did a lap of honour and stayed up. I then hit the last (par 5) in regulation and had a 20 foot birdie putt. One of the opposition had a 35 footer from the front of the green to a flag two thirds of the way back. He rolled it in at breakneck speed hitting the flag flush and dropping straight in for a birdie to lose 2 down. Match tied at 3-3 so for the first time since 2013 Caversham get the cup

More concerned that the minor changes from my lesson last Wednesday not really feeding into the game. Even my 35 points on Saturday was more as a result of a strong short game. Much to do before next week and H4H


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 16, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Played the clubs scratch comp yesterday for handicap 11 and below and played very well for 13 holes before the wheels came off.

Was 3 over par gross and started to think about the possible cut Iâ€™d get and it was just down hill once those thoughts came in as I tried to â€œprotectâ€ my score instead of just keep going.

7 over on the last 5, so walking off the 18th I was well disappointed. Net 70 gave me a .2 cut though as CSS was 71, but still comp handicap of 10 as the cut took me to 9.6.

*Gonna hand a supplementary card in today and cross my fingers I can put a whole round together with some decent golf.*

Click to expand...

Supplementary card handed in yesterday, and just about managed to sneak in another cut despite almost losing it all again on the last 5 holes, so for the first time in my life my competition handicap is now 9, as I got down to 9.4. Only one card away from being thrown out of the "single handicap club", but I'll take it.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Sep 16, 2019)

Gross 76 at Minchinhampton Cherington yesterday in an AM-AM - only 5 over so really pleased to shoot that off their white tees (current handicap 9)


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 16, 2019)

Spent the weekend down in West Bay with my friend and what a weekend it was!

Played Bridport & West Dorset on Saturday and really enjoyed it, such a beautiful part of the world. Didn't play as well as I wanted to only scoring 26 points, conditions were perfect though, glorious sunshine and barely a touch of wind.

Yesterday we went to Came Down Golf Club and again, thoroughly enjoyed it. Tee'd off at 9am and there was hardly another soul on the course! Played much better, shooting a solid 82 (+13) & getting 37 points.

A perfect weekend


----------



## DRW (Sep 16, 2019)

Took a few hours off work yesterday, to get my 3rd comp card done for the year and entered the stableford comp. Probably the last round before H4H. Over the last few weeks, my golf has been all over the place.

The trend continued, visited the trees and rough for first 3 holes, but scrambled well , then found a swing thought that kind of worked. 

Scored 40 points, winner winner chicken dinner, won the stableford, a rare card without a double bogey on it, one birdie and for the first time I have got an 'official' handicap starting with an 8, got cut from 9.5 to 8.9.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 16, 2019)

Father in law took me for a birthday knock around Cavendish today. What a great little course , some very tricky greens and wonderful par 3s.  It was a little wet after rain last night but held up ok - I wouldnâ€™t fancy playing there any later in the year but we will deco be back next summer. 

We didnâ€™t bother to keep score.........ðŸ˜†


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 17, 2019)

Started my round with 2 birdies, just shaved the hole at the 3rd ... thought I was onto a good round.
Sadly it was not the case â˜¹ï¸ But played to my handicap which I havenâ€™t done this year until 2 weeks ago.
Tried the new Ping G410 max with a stiff 55g, was very forgiving not a distance club, it was okay. I liked the noise of impact and I liked that could manipulate the height of my flight. 
Biggest issue though is me, my weight transfer is not happening and I am stuck on my back foot.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 17, 2019)

Was Rammel.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 17, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			Started my round with 2 birdies, just shaved the hole at the 3rd ... thought I was onto a good round.
Sadly it was not the case â˜¹ï¸ But played to my handicap which I havenâ€™t done this year until 2 weeks ago.
Tried the new Ping G410 max with a stiff 55g, was very forgiving not a distance club, it was okay. I liked the noise of impact and I liked that could manipulate the height of my flight.
Biggest issue though is me, my weight transfer is not happening and I am stuck on my back foot.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to hear your thoughts on the G410 Max. I was considering one but had a similar review from my son a couple of days back. Exactly as you say, very forgiving but down on distance. He rates the new Cobra driver very highly for distance.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Interested to hear your thoughts on the G410 Max. I was considering one but had a similar review from my son a couple of days back. Exactly as you say, very forgiving but down on distance. He rates the new Cobra driver very highly for distance.
		
Click to expand...

The Ping is point and shoot. You get to the point where your swinging out of your shoes and it still goes down your swing line. I am considering it because the height I get out of it is more than the callaway options. If I get a consistent yardage and flight for me that is enough to build a strategy around it. 
I would say try it but accept there are longer options, but if your long enough then this will give you placement. 
Also on another note the 55g shaft doesnâ€™t like an aggressive transition, it feels like a whippy stick with a bowling ball on the end and vibrates. So smoothness is key, or going up another stiffness which could add weight. 
Not tried the cobra yet, itâ€™s on my radar. I find that cobra heads spin a lot, and presently I am looking for a bit more spin, so it could be worth the investigation.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Interested to hear your thoughts on the G410 Max. I was considering one but had a similar review from my son a couple of days back. Exactly as you say, very forgiving but down on distance. He rates the new Cobra driver very highly for distance.
		
Click to expand...

Had a 410+ for a few months now and it's the only driver I've had in the last 20 years that can keep my ball on the same planet....
I can still carve it and hook it but they're fewer and further between

Having, mostly, recovered from my shoulder troubles I went out early this morning.
I haven't done very much with my right arm for the last week and, Boy, did it show up in my swing..
All over the place on the front 9. Partly, I think, because I had it in the back of my mind that the shoulder might go again so that made it tricky to commit to a shot.
Back 9 it started to come together and started making some pars and giving myself birdie chances.
Made the green in 2 on the par 5 18th and the Eagle putt just pulled up a foot short from 25 out.
Quite pleased in the end and going out early again tomorrow and Friday to try and find some form before H4H


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Quite pleased in the end and going out early again tomorrow and Friday to try and find some form before H4H
		
Click to expand...

Think you've left it far too late for that. There again I'm not exactly overflowing with confidence and consistency either. Has your brother played recently? Maybe we could do a sweep on lowest score and worse puts Â£5 in for H4H


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Day 2 and Day 3 of my mega September

Day 2 Sunday

Am played The Leicestershire with region 3 his mate Andy and the spalding bomber Cam. Am am. We did ok. Just outside the prizes but overall a really good enjoyable round.

PM we headed south as we were staying in Woking so made a very late call where to play so we popped into Collingtree park. A complete new course for me but knew they had a couple of tour events years ago. Anyway really enjoyed the layout. Very American artificial course but it made a change from links and heathland. The course was in average condition and the greens had just been top dressed so fully understand the need this time of year.

Then onto todayâ€™s madness.

AM Cameron and myself went to Worplesdon this morning. My god what an excellent course. I thought it would be good but it was way above what I expected good hole after good hole. Really enjoyed the layout. The course condition was really good as well. Even better that we dodged the rain. Stayed dry all the way round and rained as soon as we walked to the car to stick the clubs away before going into the clubhouse for a drink.

Then onto Walton Heath for this afternoon to play the new course.

We had both played the old course last year.

Well after the 1st hole been a major flop with one the most disappointing starts It was a decent par 3 next then it really got going, a nice variety of holes. Greens fantastic and true. I preferred it over the old course but still canâ€™t get the big Walton Heath thing. It just doesnâ€™t wow me. I actually think Worplesdon is way above both courses at Walton Heath.

Highlight of the day Cameron hitting driver 325 actually straight for once and running out of fairway and sticking it in the Heather.

Then the final hole he hit driver 336 green high and managed his 1st birdie of the day ðŸ˜‰

Lowlights Cameron again on the 10th at Worplesdon he thinks he is Mickleson and tried a flop shot. He shank blades it straight into my side at a gazillion miles an hr and I spend the next 5 mins running around as itâ€™s stinging like crazy ðŸ˜±

It tried to rain for around 5 holes but again we stayed dry.

36 holes in 2 days with no sleep so I am now completely cream crackered.

Back to work for 2 days before day 4 of the mega September ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Ok, back to work for 2 days then end of last week just a small trip to Scotland.

Day 4 of mega September

Trump Aberdeen.

Bought the voucher at last years H4H and had played it already so knew what we was in for

4th time I have played it and it was superb again, it just gets better and better, the condition was very good and no complaints from me, since we had the forum meet there a few years ago they have changed the fairway bunkers from reverted to a rustic feel the same as Turnberry, seem a lot fairer and much easier to maintain. Still love the place and each hole again looked as spectacular as I remembered, even what I thought off as the poor 11th has improved as the rough has grown in nicely so thatâ€™s not even a poor hole anymore. Just class.

Day 5

Royal Aberdeen,

managed to get a match with a few members so we had a little match with them, again I had played Royal Aberdeen before but this time it was way better then 1st time for me, we played a mixture of whites and yellows and some of the white tees are incredible but the back tees would be unplayable for me, thought the condition at Royal Aberdeen was superb. Oh and we lost our match on the 18th with the final putt.

Day 6

Edzell,

Found an open for Â£20 on golf empire so thought we would go for it, turned out to be completely the right choice as it was a 4 club wind Saturday, Edzell really surpassed my expectation and it was in really good condition but with the wind I found it way too hard, it was a medal and I wasnâ€™t doing great but hit my approach into 13 and hit it slightly left and couldnâ€™t find it, wasnâ€™t walking back so I chose to NR for the 1st time in years. For Â£20 it was a steal.

Then onto a drive south for the final day of this road trip.

Day 7.

Royal Troon Old Course

Again managed to get a game with some of the guys that came to Sunningdale so we had a little match with them, got humped as local knowledge and been able to play golf really helps plus I had @Jimaroid in my group and he was chomping it around until, he hit a golf shot on 9 ðŸ˜‰  I played ok on the front 9 and I even hit the postage stamp and surprisingly made par, back 9 ripped me a new one so I need a return there to get it back, condition at Troon was again really good. A great day.

Couldnâ€™t believe for 3 rounds out of 4 we played in short sleeves and could have played in shorts.

All in all a great trip with a few average golf courses and ready to go again this weekend for days 8,9 and 10 of mega September ðŸ‘Œ

Oh and finally @Captainron you wasnâ€™t missed ðŸ˜‰


----------



## louise_a (Sep 17, 2019)

Played in a couple of opens so far this week, Ashton in Makerfield and then Rossendale, both nice enough courses but both a bit sticky underfoot with no run so playing quite long. I played ok both days but nothing spectacular. 

Beau Desert tomorrow, really looking forward to that.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Again managed to get a game with some of the guys that came to Sunningdale so we had a little match with them, got humped as local knowledge and been able to play golf really helps plus I had @Jimaroid in my group and he was chomping it around until, he hit a golf shot on 9 ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Hrmm, I resemble that remark. 

Really enjoyed Troon, it plays a lot harder than it looks with some canny bunkers, narrow fairways and brutal thick rough a few paces off line. It was the bunkering that had it in for me, when I wasn't shovelling sand I was cutting big sods of turf with irons that may as well have been a set of spades.

Postage Stamp is easy. Don't know what people worry about. Just a flick to a few feet and two putt. No bother.

(God I wish I could putt. Or hit an iron.)


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Hrmm, I resemble that remark. 

Really enjoyed Troon, it plays a lot harder than it looks with some canny bunkers, narrow fairways and brutal thick rough a few paces off line. It was the bunkering that had it in for me, when I wasn't shovelling sand I was cutting big sods of turf with irons that may as well have been a set of spades.

Postage Stamp is easy. Don't know what people worry about. Just a flick to a few feet and two putt. No bother.

(God I wish I could putt. Or hit an iron.)
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, LQ is well qualified to recognise a chomper Jim.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 18, 2019)

Mmm...a bit of form found...
Steady 38 points with 3 birdies.... another eagle putt just slid past on the 18th...
And, with apologies to Garyinderry...the fairways are rock hard.. desperately need some rain....


----------



## BrianM (Sep 18, 2019)

At an all time low, worse than when I started playing 3 years ago, filled my head with that much rubbish I donâ€™t know what to do.
Away back to work tomorrow then a holiday with the family.
My youngest is starting nursery around November so going to go back to my first pro i seen for lessons and then just get out on the course, found I played my best when I was getting out every other day, even if it was 10 holes.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 18, 2019)

BrianM said:



			At an all time low, worse than when I started playing 3 years ago, filled my head with that much rubbish I donâ€™t know what to do.
Away back to work tomorrow then a holiday with the family.
My youngest is starting nursery around November so going to go back to my first pro i seen for lessons and then just get out on the course, found I played my best when I was getting out every other day, even if it was 10 holes.
		
Click to expand...

just go and play


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 18, 2019)

A game of two halves today ,front nine was ,as Tashy would say rammel but the back nine or rather the back eight as I blobbed the last damit,was quite good finished with 34pts 13 out 21 back with that blob on the last.the good news is that my short game arrived for the back nine ,so I'm hoping that it decides to stick around for Tandridge monday


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 18, 2019)

74 in the midweek medal, happy with that as I was 3 over through 4.


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 18, 2019)

Played a muni nearby, Marland Golf Course.

Not been playing long but avoid muni's because obviously the course quality often isn't great.

It's one that has recently been threatened with closure before coming under new management, and I figured we always complain on here about courses going out of business so I thought I would make a trip and do a bit to support it.

Â£12 for 18 holes, quality of course obviously not brilliant but better than previous ownership. Really enjoyed the round, and got my best ever score of 95, even with dropping about 8 strokes through stupid shots on the back 9.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 18, 2019)

Lovely afternoon at Beau Desert, it really is a superb course but the greens are so tricky, I played pretty well as did the  team, we were fine except for 2 blobs, the par 3 3rd where balls were just not sticking on the green and the very short par 4 10th which we contrived to completely mess up despite 2 of us hitting great drives.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 18, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			Played a muni nearby, Marland Golf Course.

Not been playing long but avoid muni's because obviously the course quality often isn't great.

It's one that has recently been threatened with closure before coming under new management, and I figured we always complain on here about courses going out of business so I thought I would make a trip and do a bit to support it.

Â£12 for 18 holes, quality of course obviously not brilliant but better than previous ownership. Really enjoyed the round, and got my best ever score of 95, even with dropping about 8 strokes through stupid shots on the back 9.
		
Click to expand...

is that the one at Castleton? played it many years ago.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 19, 2019)

Played yesterday in the midweek medal - first time of playing after the knee operation. All worked rather nicely & I played some brilliant golf for 16 holes. Just a pity about the 9 on a par four and the 6 on a par three. Still, ended up with 88 (net 70)  and just outside the prizes.  And the equivalent of 37 points, so should be due a small cut (0.3 probably).


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 19, 2019)

Good to hear your back playing after your operation ðŸ‘

Pity about the 9 and 6, could have been very close between us. 

Think Iâ€™m 17.3 now with 2 comps. this weekend


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 19, 2019)

Final of the Foursones at the Kings (torvean) last night, giving away 10 shots.
we were against two young guy who were apparently big hitters. the round didn't start well, my PP blocked the first tee shot straight into the trees on the right, first time he has missed a fairway in any of out matches, lucky for us out opp did the same, but being big hitters that was gone and we found ours and won the hole witha 5.there is then an anomaly on the card where stroke 3 and one are next to each other so our oppo where getting 3 shots in a row, we lost the 2nd, won the 3rd with a birdie. from then on holes were either won or lost, no halfs as we producded some of our worst golf of the comp. we found ourselves 2 down after 14. We then won the last 4 holes with some good golf to win, particularly pleaseing to win 17 and 18 where they got shots, 17 with a birdie which is a 475 yard par 4.

Alas there is no Board to commemorate our win


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 19, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Good to hear your back playing after your operation ðŸ‘

Pity about the 9 and 6, could have been very close between us.

Think Iâ€™m 17.3 now with 2 comps. this weekend
		
Click to expand...

Ta.

At one point (6 holes to play) I was 4 strokes better than h/c and could have been looking at a cut of 1.2 which would have got me down to 17.1. Ah well, then came the 9 and it was not to be - and your fiver is safe. I can't think that CSS will change to get me a better cut than 0.3 which gets me down to 18.0. Definitely no more comps before H4H on Monday. 

Shame is that I pulled out of the H4H day because of the knee op  - didn't think I'd be capable of playing. Turns out the knee is good & I could have managed it.


----------



## DRW (Sep 19, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Lovely afternoon at Beau Desert, it really is a superb course but the greens are so tricky, I played pretty well as did the  team, we were fine except for 2 blobs, the par 3 3rd where balls were just not sticking on the green and the very short par 4 10th which we contrived to completely mess up despite 2 of us hitting great drives.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's my favourite short par 4 hole(on any course), such a high risk/reward shot if you go for the green. Taking the easier lay up option, is far from a certain par either due to the shot to the green. Great short par 4 hole.

If you fancy playing Beau at anytime, sure Joanne would take you over there. Joanne almost played yesterday on the Beau ladies normal social, but had to work instead(ha ha).


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 19, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Ta.

At one point (6 holes to play) I was 4 strokes better than h/c and could have been looking at a cut of 1.2 which would have got me down to 17.1. Ah well, then came the 9 and it was not to be - and your fiver is safe. I can't think that CSS will change to get me a better cut than 0.3 which gets me down to 18.0. Definitely no more comps before H4H on Monday.

Shame is that I pulled out of the H4H day because of the knee op  - didn't think I'd be capable of playing. Turns out the knee is good & I could have managed it.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I  was wrong...  CSS *did* change to +1 so I got a cut of 0.6 -  now down to 17.7. Not enough to save the fiver,  but it's my lowest ever!   Yeaaaay.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Ta.

At one point (6 holes to play) I was 4 strokes better than h/c and could have been looking at a cut of 1.2 which would have got me down to 17.1. Ah well, then came the 9 and it was not to be - and your fiver is safe. I can't think that CSS will change to get me a better cut than 0.3 which gets me down to 18.0. Definitely no more comps before H4H on Monday.

Shame is that I pulled out of the H4H day because of the knee op  - didn't think I'd be capable of playing. Turns out the knee is good & I could have managed it.
		
Click to expand...

Think Richart was looking for two more to fill spaces. Might be worth a PM if you can find a way to do it


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 19, 2019)

louise_a said:



			is that the one at Castleton? played it many years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Sort of between Rochdale Heywood and castleton in Springfield park


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Was Rammel.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			Sort of between Rochdale Heywood and castleton in Springfield park
		
Click to expand...

Me grandad had the two ships pub in Rochdale and the black swan In Heywood.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 19, 2019)

At least it was a nice walk with good company........
5 blobs - and it was a qualifier ðŸ‘ŽðŸ˜«


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 19, 2019)

Played the Oxfordshire today. I know it marmite but itâ€™s a nice change of pace to play to there compared to my heathland track.  Always in fantastic condition and today was sunny with no breeze.  

We were called through by a 4 ball on a par 3 over water and I stuffed my 8 iron to 2 feet to the applause of the gallery (4 can be a gallery right? ðŸ˜†) 

Beat my mate 5&4 , a triple, a few doubles but lots of pars and 2 birdies.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			Think that's my favourite short par 4 hole(on any course), such a high risk/reward shot if you go for the green. Taking the easier lay up option, is far from a certain par either due to the shot to the green. Great short par 4 hole.

If you fancy playing Beau at anytime, sure Joanne would take you over there. Joanne almost played yesterday on the Beau ladies normal social, but had to work instead(ha ha).
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, its a bit of a trek just for a bounce game though to be honest, will try and get down for one of the opens next year.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 19, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Thanks, its a bit of a trek just for a bounce game though to be honest, will try and get down for one of the opens next year.
		
Click to expand...

BD is a lovely course, we have it on reciprocal from Coxmoor. Had a nice round against 2 members a few months ago. Local knowledge and a few members bounces saw them win out 2&1 ðŸ˜€


----------



## louise_a (Sep 19, 2019)

penultimate medal at Ellesmere today, started of nicely but a couple of poor shots and a disaster on the 8th finished me off even though I did play nicely on the back nine, the damage had already been done.

The disaster was a mixed of poor judgement and a bit of misfortune, the 8th is a par 5 I had hit a decent drive that was about a yard off the fairway but when I got to my ball it was between 2 tuffty bits of grass so no clean shot with my 3 wood, but I wanted to get over the ditch across the fairway to give me an easier shot to the green so instead of changing clubs and playing safe I went with the wood and stuck it into the penalty area. One of my FCs found  a ball buried in the grass and it was the same model and number as mine so I went to play it and got it out onto the fairway but when I went to play my next shot I could see that it wasn't my ball, so 2 shot penalty plus another shot as the ball must have been lost in the PA and I found myself way back form the green playing 6! ended up taking a 10.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 19, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Played the Oxfordshire today. I know it marmite but itâ€™s a nice change of pace to play to there compared to my heathland track.  Always in fantastic condition and today was sunny with no breeze.  

We were called through by a 4 ball on a par 3 over water and I stuffed my 8 iron to 2 feet to the applause of the gallery (4 can be a gallery right? ðŸ˜†) 

Beat my mate 5&4 , a triple, a few doubles but lots of pars and 2 birdies.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed The Oxfordshire. Some fabulous holes, I can only presume you got on the 17th in 2 ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 19, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I really enjoyed The Oxfordshire. Some fabulous holes, I can only presume you got on the 17th in 2 ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I got to the bunker about 20yrds left of the green in 2 and I was pleased enough with that @Lincoln Quaker until I thinned it out of there about 30yrds past the pin ðŸ˜†


----------



## DRW (Sep 20, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			BD is a lovely course, we have it on reciprocal from Coxmoor. Had a nice round against 2 members a few months ago. Local knowledge and a few members bounces saw them win out 2&1 ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Hoping to play Coxmoor this autumn/winter, how does it hold up and play over winter or would we be better waiting until the spring ? Know upsidedown posted on here its a really friendly place and good course, so been on my play list.

cheers.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 20, 2019)

DRW said:



			Hoping to play Coxmoor this autumn/winter, how does it hold up and play over winter or would we be better waiting until the spring ? Know upsidedown posted on here its a really friendly place and good course, so been on my play list.

cheers.
		
Click to expand...

We tend to have temps on many greens in winter to protect them , fairways generally drain well in most weather.  Course is as good as it been all summer at the moment - dm me if you want a knock Iâ€™ll sign you in ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Crow (Sep 20, 2019)

Got a quick 18 in this evening to try out my new Spalding Model W hickory putter, the rest of the bag was Dunlop Roberto de Vicenzo from the 1970s.

Anyway, the putter performed like a dream, I holed so many putts in the 6 to 20 feet range it was unreal, can't wait for my next hickory game!

Shot of the day though was a three iron from the tee on the 17th which I striped straight down the middle, just over 230 yards according to my GPS, the best I've hit one for a long time.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 21, 2019)

Up early to play in a stableford qualifier this morning (before racing over to see Leicester v Spurs).  Kept it together for a whole qualifying round for the first time this year (well apart from a blob on the last) and came home with 39 points.  Probably should have been mid-40s, but my putting was poor as usual and left a number of shots out there. Looking forward to my first cut of the year and should now be playing off of 22 for the first time (just in time for H4H).


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 21, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Up early to play in a stableford qualifier this morning (before racing over to see Leicester v Spurs).  Kept it together for a whole qualifying round for the first time this year (well apart from a blob on the last) and came home with 39 points.  Probably should have been mid-40s, but my putting was poor as usual and left a number of shots out there. Looking forward to my first cut of the year and should now be playing off of 22 for the first time (just in time for H4H).
		
Click to expand...

Well done peaking at the right time.
First time playing partner at HFH so looking forward to seeing the game.


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2019)

I turned up and got rid of all my crap shots & golf in one round today, should be nicely primed now ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜œ


----------



## IanM (Sep 21, 2019)

I had 31 points this morning.   Feeling better after my elbow injury...defo on the up.

My good lady shot 101 for the 2nd week running....... when she breaks 100 it's going to cost me a big present!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2019)

33 points but got unlucky on the 7th for no points and made a mess of the last (definitely my fault) and putter stone cold but pitched really well and definitely feeling like there is a golf game bubbling somewhere in there


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2019)

22 pts worst score in 10 yrs since I joined.
Had a bought of the hooks.
I was pin high on the par 3  8th  and had 94yds to the pin.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			22 pts worst score in 10 yrs since I joined.
Had a bought of the hooks.
I was pin high on the par 3  8th  and had 94yds to the pin.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bummer. Have the hooks just appeared  or you had them for a bit?


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 21, 2019)

Last medal of the season for us today. Started well with a couple pars, then stumbled all the way through the front 9 to go out in 43. Tried to refocus my self on the back to get within buffer zone, not much was happening till the 16th, lovely driver down the middle, 5 iron to about 6 feet, sunk it for the Eagle. Just missed low on the 18th for a birdie. 

Ended up Net 65, thought great managed to comfortably get buffer. Happy with my season, get the results through this evening, CSS went up to 67. So got a 0.6 cut and came second by a shot. Now down to my lowest of 15.5. 

Been a great season for me, haven't played much due to a new addition to the family in April, so was just happy to get out when I could. Ended up playing 12 comps, buffer or better in 6 of them. Couldn't ask for anything better, considering the time I've been able to put in this year.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's a bummer. Have the hooks just appeared  or you had them for a bit?
		
Click to expand...

Just have always pushed the ball.
Real shock !,
I have been messing with my grip over the week and this was the result.
Got a lesson booked Tuesday so hopefully he can put me right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just have always pushed the ball.
Real shock !,
I have been messing with my grip over the week and this was the result.
Got a lesson booked Tuesday so hopefully he can put me right.
		
Click to expand...

Bet he'll look at you, make a couple of small tweaks and withing 10 minutes you'll be striping it and can leave the other balls and go have a beer


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2019)

Bunged a stupidly stiff shaft in my driver for todays game. Cannot hit this thing at all. Bit of a fade thing going on. Once I allowed for it, fine, but it took a while, as I just kept trying to draw it. Not happening.

3 years ago, it was my favourite shaft. How? No idea. Gone back to the Even flow for the medal tomorrow.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2019)

Pro Am at Royal Dornoch, great weather and a good Laugh, but jesus it was slow over 5 hours for a 4 ball, with only 2 scores to count.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bet he'll look at you, make a couple of small tweaks and withing 10 minutes you'll be striping it and can leave the other balls and go have a beer
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I hope your right.
I had this lesson sorted before I got hit on the head three weeks ago .
I have been having problems with my game on and off .
Think the lay off has just brought it to a head.
Back to basics for me I think.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 22, 2019)

Played in the monthly medal final yesterday.  Poor front 9 of 8 over but 2 over back.  Happy with the finish in testing conditions.


Found out I won golfer of the year too.  Delighted to say the least.  Unlikely to do that again. 

Also took a lend of my mates spider x for the day. Wasnt too impressed tbh. Feels very heavy and for the life of me I couldn't get the ball to the hole. Will not be getting one any time soon.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2019)

Played in the medal today. Level on h/cap after 13, but the rain pelted down, and we walked off. Thoroughly unpleasant. We were all playing ok, but golf is meant to be fun, and that wasn't.


----------



## IainP (Sep 22, 2019)

The 0.1 from last time out meant was playing back off 10 today. Later starter so probably the tougher of the conditions, finished 3rd (no divisions), and back to singles again. ðŸ˜
Def had chance to win today, stupid OB off tee on 9 - but then us golfers always have the shots that slipped away...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Played in the monthly medal final yesterday.  Poor front 9 of 8 over but 2 over back.  Happy with the finish in testing conditions.


Found out I won golfer of the year too.  Delighted to say the least.  Unlikely to do that again.

Also took a lend of my mates spider x for the day. Wasnt too impressed tbh. Feels very heavy and for the life of me I couldn't get the ball to the hole. Will not be getting one any time soon.
		
Click to expand...

I had a spider x and agree ,
Maybe on greens 12 on the stimp they are ok but some putts I couldnâ€™t hit it hard enough.


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Played in the monthly medal final yesterday.  Poor front 9 of 8 over but 2 over back.  Happy with the finish in testing conditions.


Found out I won golfer of the year too.  Delighted to say the least.  Unlikely to do that again.

Also took a lend of my mates spider x for the day. Wasnt too impressed tbh. Feels very heavy and for the life of me I couldn't get the ball to the hole. Will not be getting one any time soon.
		
Click to expand...

Well done on golfer of the year Gary!

But be careful, I won the captain's putter at our place a few years back and it's been downhill ever since...


----------



## Kennysarmy (Sep 23, 2019)

Shot 41 pts off they yellow tees on Saturday with a blob on one hole - had a lesson on Thursday night so was not expecting too much but the new swing thoughts of keeping the club more in front of me during the takeway really helped straighten out my drives and stopped me getting flippy with some (big pull draws!)

Highlight was driving to the side of the 18th green ~ 280 yard with my mates stood watching from behind the green


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2019)

Played Tandridge in the H4H day and what a lovely course!
Played ok and was one of my best rounds with a driver off the tee for a while.
Great company from mike, Sam and fragger.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played Tandridge in the H4H day and what a lovely course!
Played ok and was one of my best rounds with a driver off the tee for a while.
Great company from mike, Sam and fragger.
		
Click to expand...

I also attended H4H. Didnâ€™t play much golf though!

Played with the winner 3 times out of 4. So get your money on my group (not me) tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

Great day at H4H. My driver is seriously lacking distance which is user error but got it round and was the best in my four


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 23, 2019)

Also at Tandridge...lucky me!

Many thanks to the greenstaff and my playing partners (and the weather organisers and caterers) for making it one of the most enjoyable rounds of golf I've ever had.

Played the course a few times over the last 40 years and it was in the best condition I've ever seen it - and the renovation work they undertook has really paid off.

Thanks also to the H4H team and Mike and his team for the huge time and effort put in - incredible.

Oh, and if it's not obvious from the above I also scored rather well - that GM top 25 pro session earlier in the year is paying off ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤—


----------



## louise_a (Sep 23, 2019)

Big local singles competition at Manchester GC today, I started, great parring the first 3 holes and then bogied the next 3 but then on the 7th, I hit a nice 2nd shot to the green that was just a tad left and caught a greenside bunker. sadly the lie wasn't great and I failed to get out the first time and landed in a poorly raked area which was another poor lie and I failed to get out again, in fact it took me 6 shots to get out after becoming increasingly frustrated and that effectively was the end of my round. Very disappointing after a great start.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

louise_a said:



			Big local singles competition at Manchester GC today, I started, great parring the first 3 holes and then bogied the next 3 but then on the 7th, I hit a nice 2nd shot to the green that was just a tad left and caught a greenside bunker. sadly the lie wasn't great and I failed to get out the first time and landed in a poorly raked area which was another poor lie and I failed to get out again, in fact it took me 6 shots to get out after becoming increasingly frustrated and that effectively was the end of my round. Very disappointing after a great start.
		
Click to expand...

That's annoying and a little unlike you. Sometimes we get those moments. Aside from that how was the rest of the round?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 24, 2019)

Seniorsâ€™ friendly at Farnham Sands yesterday and luckily we got round before the rain hit.

I really like the course and played well. Iâ€™d wanted to see if my ball striking had improved as I believed it had since last year. Delighted that it had with me making better distances over previous years across the entire bag.  

Mind you they still did us easily but it was a great day.

Excellent hospitality and post-match nosh too with fixture played in excellent spirit.

Looking forward to next year again.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's annoying and a little unlike you. Sometimes we get those moments. Aside from that how was the rest of the round?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, the competition was quite a prestigious one locally, and it was hard to keep my focus after that and the rest of the round was nondescript.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

louise_a said:



			To be honest, the competition was quite a prestigious one locally, and it was hard to keep my focus after that and the rest of the round was nondescript.
		
Click to expand...

Shame. Think we've all been there and lost focus when we've had a bad hole. I have made it a feature of many a round


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2019)

rolled back the years and used my Mp57 irons today, used the 3 iron off the tee as we were playing from quite forward white tee as it looks like they are protecting them for the Pro Am next week.

Hit the 3 iron very well , all the others pretty average TBH, scored OK though only 3 over gross. back to the old 9 iron for chipping like i did some 12 years ago, everyone stone dead, might be the softer S300 shafts as i can't chip that well with the MP4 none iron.

last medal of the year on Sat might leave them in the bag for that


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2019)

Landed at Gatwick at 7am this morning, got a three hour nap in when I got home then got out on the course for a practise in the afternoon. Didn't want to go in cold on this Saturday's comp having not played for two weeks. Went down Uxbridge which is a 12 hole set-up. Hit the ball well considering, got two pars nine bogeys and one triple, so about standard really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2019)

Went out yesterday. Heavens opened on 2nd and had to run back to the clubhouse. Got quite damp so chilled with a coffee and dried out and tried again. Hit it terribly but putted great and had 16 points for the front 9 off the whites including two no score holes. Had 17 points off the whites for back nine on Wednesday gain not feeling like I swung great. Feel far happier I can make scores when not feeling I'm playing well and an hour short game lesson to sharpen that side of things up tomorrow


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2019)

Played in a customer's golf day at Bromsgrove Golf Centre, a new course to me, not very long but lots of elevation changes kept it interesting.
Just before we teed off the heavens opened for 5 minutes and greens were flooded. I thought we'd have a very wet round but the course drained surprisingly well and after a short wait we teed off and finished just before it got dark.

I started with two blobs but then leveled off to score 32 points which I was happy with. The score was helped by the fact that I'd put the Bronty "Double Gold" putter that Foxholer gave me at H4H in the bag and I holed some bombs with it, thanks Ross!
Even more amazing, I chipped in on one hole.


----------



## IanM (Sep 28, 2019)

35 points round Royal Birkdale this morning. ..

....only took 100 minutes.  

Good old simulator.   Raining cats and dogs outside!!


----------



## DRW (Sep 28, 2019)

Body is broken, glad to be back working, hands & legs & back are shot to pieces! Week away playing golf, trying to dodge the rain but I did find about 50 golf balls, so wasn't all bad.

*West Sussex *â€“ Welcome from pro shop and clubhouse superb. Nice looking course, a number of carries wife struggled with, fairways recovering from last year. Personally I preferred the back nine, course was nice.

*Tandridge* â€“ H4H day, Great fundraising day, which means for me the golf is only secondly important. Enjoyed the day. Got the tops from the 2nd hole we played, scored 17 points, worse I can remember for ages, but at least we had a laugh Course didnâ€™t do a lot for me and not sure why it is top 100 tbh. Wondered if they had done a lot of work in the last year, some areast of the rough appeared to be recovering from works. Greens were nice, not sure about the roasties as someone had eaten them #whoatealltheroasties 

*Hankley *â€“ H4H day 2, enjoyed the course last time and this time didnâ€™t disappoint, the course doesnâ€™t fit my fade/slice, as quite a number of holes require a draw, but heck its a great course and love playing it. Think I shot 27 points, a bit better. The feeling of space is amazing across the common and some lovely sweeping holes. Great dinner and roast potatoes. Hope to return again in the future.

*Centurion* â€“ H4H fourball voucher. Good welcome from reception & pro shop. Nice course. From the 10% predicted rain, it hammered it down for about 9 holes and we kept taking cover in or by trees, must have spent 1-1.5 hours in the trees hiding. Didnâ€™t get to go upstairs as we were drenched, didnâ€™t have a change of clothing, as it wasnâ€™t meant to rain. Gutted not to have made it upstairs or have played it in better conditions. 

*St Georges Hill *â€“ H4H hosted game. This is one of those venues that just gives that special feeling, from getting though the estate gates, the drive though the estate, to seeing the outside of the clubhouse, the look of the clubhouse inside, seeing the course view from inside the clubhouse. Very old school and donâ€™t get your mobile phone out in the clubhouse or you maybe flogged. Great Host. A very pretty course, good terrain, not the hardest test of golf, but who cares, it is great fun to play and a place you could play whatever the day, weather and season. A must play. Halved the game of matchplay with Host/Adam taking on the old girl/boy.

*Woburn* â€“ Dukes/Marquees. this a class venue and one we visit yearly, wondered what it would feel like after the previous days at great venues, but still think it is quality and class. Like the inside of the clubhouse and sat around, between rounds for 2.5 hours relaxing. The courses are brilliant.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2019)

last medal, lashed it down all the way around and played sheer hite .... 0.1.

course was playing very long, fairways quite soft as it had rained heavily since yesterday afternoon


----------



## jamiet7682 (Sep 28, 2019)

Played my first full 18 hole round today, had only played 9 holes and par 3 courses up to now. Pretty happy with how it went, shot 101 (51-50) around mearns castle (par 66), playing off the forward (red) tees. 
Had a bit of a melt down 3rd, 4th and 5th holes, couldnt get the ball off the tee and started tensing up, then i realised it was supposed to be fun, loosened up and the distance came again. When i say distance, im maxing out at 130 yards with my 5 wood off the tee, hence why im playing off the front tees.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2019)

Trophy Winners Final today, a Stableford comp (first Stableford for a while). Started really poorly, maybe partially because of one too many pints last night. 8 points after 8 holes (three blobs). Then miraculously birdied the 9th - a hole I usually struggle with and have never birdied before I don't think - and then started playing quite well on the back nine with four pars and two bogeys from the 10th to the 15th. Couldn't keep it going through, poor doubles on 16 and 17 meant I could only finish with 31 points. Not a bad result after such a poor start. Gross score was 89 so at least I broke 90.   Finished 10th in the comp (out of 33) and got 0.1 for my troubles.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 29, 2019)

Played on Friday in a pro am at Newark Golf Club. It had rained pretty much all week and the forecast wasnâ€™t great.   We were lucky to play 8 in sunshine then the heavens properly opened and we were called in on the horn for lightning, never ran so fast onto the green to make my ball then run to the clubhouseðŸ˜¬. Proper 15mins of biblical rain, wind and thunder.   Back out after a 30 mins delay. 

Course had held up much better than I would normally expect of a parkland, fairways were very nice and springy and the greens were true. Some standing water for the back 9 as might be expected.  All in all though Iâ€™d recommend Newark GC if you were in the area and looking for a straight forward parkland knock. 

I struck the ball better than I have in a long time, especially my 3W (which has been on the naughty step for some months). We scored 77points, were 5under on the front 9 but only came in level on the back , but importantly the other pro am team from out place only got 75 points so job done ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## 6535 (Sep 29, 2019)

Level par 71 and 38 points in some poor conditions today. For a major trophy as well.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 29, 2019)

Laying on the bed at Breadsall Priory after, well, what was supposed to have been called golf. Sky opened up just as we were about to tee off, sliced the tee shot onto another fairway but stuck my second shot pin high, 8 feet from pin. 3 putted...

Second hole and the rain is pouring down and we already have to stand on the tee box and wait for the group in front to finish. 170 yards par 3 to the right of the green with a water soaked bunker between. Got the 60 degree out and chipped the ball - in the bunker. Thinned it out, passing the green so ball lays on the fringe. Duff my putter. 4th hole and Iâ€™m fuming due to the poor golf, the lousy weather and the constant waiting. 

Tried to take all the anger out of my system with the driver = topped heel hit, ball ending up roughly 30 yards from tee. By the 6th hole the rain put in another gear, and with the greens now flooded I decided it was time to walk in.
This game drives me mad.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 29, 2019)

Been up to the driving range at La Finca for an hour tonight to let the lad have some practice.
Played on Friday at Vistabella, paired up with a father and son from Ireland, the son lived near my hometown back in the UK and we had a decent 18 holes.

Highlight was a bloke commenting on my son's swing on the 12th tee, then on the 18th tee he came over, asked his age and told him he had a great swing and loads of potential - turns out he's the course professional. Little lad was buzzing. 

I'm giving him 2 shots a hole at the moment and he beat me by 6 points (he's off the blue tees - I won't let him play off the ladies tees as I want him to appreciate that distance is a factor). 

Just wish it was cheaper to play here in Spain, as the cost limits our time together on the course.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 29, 2019)

Mel Smooth said:



			Been up to the driving range at La Finca for an hour tonight to let the lad have some practice.
Played on Friday at Vistabella, paired up with a father and son from Ireland, the son lived near my hometown back in the UK and we had a decent 18 holes.

Highlight was a bloke commenting on my son's swing on the 12th tee, then on the 18th tee he came over, asked his age and told him he had a great swing and loads of potential - turns out he's the course professional. Little lad was buzzing.

I'm giving him 2 shots a hole at the moment and he beat me by 6 points (he's off the blue tees - I won't let him play off the ladies tees as I want him to appreciate that distance is a factor).

Just wish it was cheaper to play here in Spain, as the cost limits our time together on the course. 





Click to expand...


Great swing alright.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Laying on the bed at Breadsall Priory after, well, what was supposed to have been called golf. Sky opened up just as we were about to tee off, sliced the tee shot onto another fairway but stuck my second shot pin high, 8 feet from pin. 3 putted...

Second hole and the rain is pouring down and we already have to stand on the tee box and wait for the group in front to finish. 170 yards par 3 to the right of the green with a water soaked bunker between. Got the 60 degree out and chipped the ball - in the bunker. Thinned it out, passing the green so ball lays on the fringe. Duff my putter. 4th hole and Iâ€™m fuming due to the poor golf, the lousy weather and the constant waiting.

Tried to take all the anger out of my system with the driver = topped heel hit, ball ending up roughly 30 yards from tee. By the 6th hole the rain put in another gear, and with the greens now flooded I decided it was time to walk in.
This game drives me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m surprised breadsall was even open - Iâ€™m only a few miles from there and itâ€™s been terrible weather here.  Add to that Breadsall are normally quite precious with the course in wet and winter with fairway mats. 

Lovely course in good weather though ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 29, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Great swing alright.
		
Click to expand...




garyinderry said:



			Great swing alright.
		
Click to expand...

It's better than his dad's for sure. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## road2ruin (Sep 29, 2019)

Played in a match play comp and got beat 4 & 2 by a South African who sank 6 x 500ml cans of Heineken across the course of the round. He played the back nine in 3 over gross. Nice bloke though and the weather brightened up enough to make it an enjoyable thrash round.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 30, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Iâ€™m surprised breadsall was even open - Iâ€™m only a few miles from there and itâ€™s been terrible weather here.  Add to that Breadsall are normally quite precious with the course in wet and winter with fairway mats.

Lovely course in good weather though ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

They did close the Priory course today after yesterdayâ€™s weather, and heard that they might even have it closed for up to a week. We had the first tee time of the morning to play the Moorland course, but fog so thick you couldnâ€™t see more than max 50 yards. Luckily it disappeared quickly so teeâ€™d off with just 15 min delay, and then we had lovely weather throughout the whole round! 
I quite enjoyed the course I have to say. Shot gross 78, which actually shouldâ€™ve been around 74-75 if my putting wasnâ€™t so messed up. Once again I managed to 3 putt from around 8 feet, and then had a few other 3-putts as well.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 30, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			They did close the Priory course today after yesterdayâ€™s weather, and heard that they might even have it closed for up to a week. We had the first tee time of the morning to play the Moorland course, but fog so thick you couldnâ€™t see more than max 50 yards. Luckily it disappeared quickly so teeâ€™d off with just 15 min delay, and then we had lovely weather throughout the whole round!
I quite enjoyed the course I have to say. Shot gross 78, which actually shouldâ€™ve been around 74-75 if my putting wasnâ€™t so messed up. Once again I managed to 3 putt from around 8 feet, and then had a few other 3-putts as well.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll lend you my putting if you lend me your approach shots?


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 1, 2019)

Went round a windy, and for 2 1/2 holes very very wet, Seaford Head yesterday. 35 points and best I've played in a while. Only the 1 blob, finished with the same ball I started with for the first time in ages. Let down by my approach play which is normally pretty good and 3x 3 putts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2019)

Early finish so managed nine holes. Played the back nine and scored 17 points on the tougher nine. Started with a 6 (1 point with a shot on the par 4). Ball plugged horrendously in a bunker on a side slope and managed to thin it over the green. Couple of good up and downs with the short game technique from my lesson last Saturday so pleased the practice has so far carried over to the course. If the putter had been warmer I could have easily been under handicap. Some bad shots in there still but not as devastating as they use to be. A definite positive curve. And I had time for quick beer and off to see the mighty Fulham destroy Reading


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 2, 2019)

Played the Wednesday roll up today and yet again I didn't score on the front nine ,a paltry 13 pts but the back nine was totally the other way around 22 pts  for a second time now I have made just 13 on the front and 20 plus on the back ,I really need to warm up better methinks


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2019)

Not the best of days, but I'll put that down to not having played for a few weeks. The front 9 was poor, although it started reasonably well. It was, as usual, those little chips - must say that everyone struggled as they'd just been hollowed tined and dressed. Back 9 was going really well, and a par on the last would have seen me under handicap. Super long drive, not 300yds though, leaving a gap wedge to a tight pin - thou shalt not go flag hunting to a tight pin, thou shalt not... thou shalt not... Tugged it left and missed by about 3 yds. It landed in an area that the wild boar have been digging up but wasn't sure if it was in a scrape, they were mountains of earth, or in the 6 inch grass next to it. Lost ball, and 4th place.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2019)

Fairly solid round today. Even with wet feet!
17 out, 19 back, 1 no score hole ( the first surprise surprise)
Most parts of the game functioning to some degree.
Satisfactory.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2019)

Good hour solid short game and full swing practice to work on the changes to both aspects. Took it out onto the course for a quick five holes in the fading light and some very promising signs of progress. Didn't score as well as I hoped but I think I was rushing a bit to get out and back in, but some great strikes, especially mid irons and then some solid pitching and chipping on the couple of holes I needed to. It's definitely in there and playing a club match (pairs better ball matchplay - 6 pairs per side) against Tylney Park on Saturday so will have a wingman and can go out and relax and let it flow


----------



## casuk (Oct 3, 2019)

Had a blinder today on a solo round went round in 79 -20 59 net, I'm buzzing right now, who said this games hard ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2019)

15 points on the front nine after work off the white tees. Doesn't sound too bad when you consider I didn't score at our 7th having pulled my second into the environmental area. My putter was on it and masked a load of issues including a lost ball on the par 3 6th (crap shot) and hitting my second (three off the tee) to the edge of the green and draining a 18 footer for a point and then hitting an equally crap shot on the 8th, pitching to around 12 feet and sinking that for par. Wasn't on it at all and even the short game practice didn't come forward on the course. Hoping it was a case of off the train, out the taxi and out onto the tee and simply not in a good tempo etc. Hit a few balls on the practice ground after and hit those much better and found something with the driver


----------



## Tongo (Oct 4, 2019)

Played two rounds today. Shot 98 at Meon Valley in the morning and a round 100 in the afternoon at Gosport and Stokes Bay. The wind was brutal at G&SB, particularly on the first 3 holes.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			15 points on the front nine after work off the white tees. Doesn't sound too bad when you consider I didn't score at our 7th having pulled my second into the environmental area. My putter was on it and masked a load of issues including a lost ball on the par 3 6th (crap shot) and hitting my second (three off the tee) to the edge of the green and draining a 18 footer for a point and then hitting an equally crap shot on the 8th, pitching to around 12 feet and sinking that for par. Wasn't on it at all and even the short game practice didn't come forward on the course. Hoping it was a case of off the train, out the taxi and out onto the tee and simply not in a good tempo etc. Hit a few balls on the practice ground after and hit those much better and found something with the driver
		
Click to expand...

'doesn't sound too bad'...??

15 points with a red hot putter sounds awful tbh


----------



## GG26 (Oct 4, 2019)

On my way back from a putting consultation I decided to have a round at Kilworth Springs, which is a heathland style course.  Driving wasn't bad as is usually the case, but started to hit some lovely irons into the greens.  Went out in 43, parred the 10th and then started to lose it a bit apart from a 150 yard approach on the 16th to 12ft for a par and ended up with a 98.  Encouraged as I've finally worked out how to hit the irons well in the last few weeks.  Need to get the short game and putting sorted now.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			'doesn't sound too bad'...??

15 points with a red hot putter sounds awful tbh
		
Click to expand...

 Harsh but fair


----------



## Lump (Oct 4, 2019)

Bounce round with the kid Brother. Giving him 21 shots, beat him with the final putt of the day. 
Was 5pts back after 2 holes after he birdied a 2 shot hole. 
Got back in the clubhouse after to see Paul Waring having lunch between sessions with Graham Walker. (Heâ€™s shorter in person that he looks on TV)


----------



## sam85 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			'doesn't sound too bad'...??

15 points with a red hot putter sounds awful tbh
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a pretty standard 9 holes of golf to me.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			15 points on the front nine after work off the white tees. Doesn't sound too bad when you consider I didn't score at our 7th having pulled my second into the environmental area. My putter was on it and masked a load of issues including a lost ball on the par 3 6th (crap shot) and hitting my second (three off the tee) to the edge of the green and draining a 18 footer for a point and then hitting an equally crap shot on the 8th, pitching to around 12 feet and sinking that for par. Wasn't on it at all and even the short game practice didn't come forward on the course. Hoping it was a case of off the train, out the taxi and out onto the tee and simply not in a good tempo etc. Hit a few balls on the practice ground after and hit those much better and found something with the driver
		
Click to expand...

Have you thought about lessons?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2019)

Just had a driver fitting at Moor Park. It was a coin toss between the Ping G410 SFT and the Callaway Rogue Draw in the end, but I went for the Ping as it will take less adjustment from my current Ping. Both were 10 to 15 yards longer than my current G30 and straighter too. I also tried the Cobra F9 as I've seen great reviews on it, but there were no gains over my G30 at all.

Picked it up straight away from Complete Golfer, G410 SFT, standard loft and length*, Tensei Orange shaft. With the vouchers I won for my medal wins and the cost of fitting taken off it only set me back 250 quid. (Which was covered with birthday money I received last month.) Happy late birthday to me!

*although the length is standard for that shaft, it's actually a quarter of an inch shorter than the old driver's standard Ping shaft.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Oct 5, 2019)

Broke 100 for the first time today. Shot 94, 7 shots better than my previous PB. Absolutely delighted. 
Still playing off front tees and maxing out at 150 yards with my 5 wood off the tee, but hitting a lot more fairways and hitting a lot of greens from 100 yards out with my 8 iron.


----------



## casuk (Oct 5, 2019)

That feeling will stick for a while, keep up the good work


----------



## Crow (Oct 5, 2019)

4BBB today, we scored 44 but nowhere near the winning score of 49.

Played pretty well and was striking the irons nicely (Ben Sayers "Silver Crest").


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 5, 2019)

49 is a cracking score for 4BBB, can believe you struggling to beat it. Nice looking iron there don't think i could strike those well enough to play them!

I play AWFULLY today, managed the "shortest" drive of about 4 yards, and the other drives weren't much better. Playing a foresomes match so you'd have expected we lose, but somehow through it all we came out with a 5&3 win. Starting to feel the season getting to an end, at least this gives me the winter to work on my driver and get some form for next year.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 5, 2019)

Played The  PGA today, rained most of the day but there wasn't much wind so it wasn't to bad.

Course was  is superb condition and the greens were probably the best I have played on all year.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Why didnâ€™t you buy it from Moor Park? Was their fitting free?
		
Click to expand...

They are linked. I contacted Complete Golfer, and they sent me to Moor Park for the fitting. Fitting was Â£25 and this comes off the final price if you purchase the club.

Sorry I should have mentioned that, it looked like I just randomly bought it somewhere else haha.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 6, 2019)

Played the last stroke play medal of the year yesterday. Donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever hit my irons as good, for 13 holes. 
Was 1 over gross after 9, which shouldâ€™ve been level par, and couldâ€™ve been 1 under. 

Bogey, birdie, bogey, par followed so still in good shape coming to our shortest par 4 where I made the biggest mistake of the day and got my driver out instead of using my hybrid or 5-iron to just knock it down the middle. Sliced it out in the woods and had to just get it out back in play. Fuming with my decision, I went on to card double, bogey, bogey, double and finishing of with a bogey. Managed to get cut .4 anyway, but considering the position I had set myself up for after 9 it was still a disappointment. 

All pars where â€œstress freeâ€ pars, but once again my putting let me down, with a missed birdie putt from about 2 feet missed as the â€œhighlightâ€ of my putting day. 

Guess a bit silly to be disappointed when you get a cut, but at least I know where the work is needed. Unless itâ€™s gimme-range I cannot hole it, and sometimes not even that is good enough, but need it to be inches away to get the ball in the hole.


----------



## Crow (Oct 6, 2019)

Last qualifier of the year, same old crap for 93 gross net 80 and another 0.1 back pushes me up to 14. 

Looking back it was mainly short game that did for me plus a bit of bad luck and some outright stupidity.


6th hole I yipped a chip into a bunker, bladed it out into very deep rough the other side of the green and took a 9 (par 4)
8th hole my drive was just off the fairway but the wrong side of a tree trunk so all I could do was chip out, then on the green my ball took an outrageous turn to the left on a 4 footer, treble bogey.
10th hole, two yipped chips, treble.
15th hole I teed off from the yellows  (two shot penalty) and bladed one into the pond but somehow came off with only a treble.
18th par 5, green-side in three, two shocking chips and a double bogey.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2019)

Played yesterday for first time in just over 9 weeks, only 9 holes with my FiL, literally had no enthusiasm for it and it showed it my play lethergic swings, poor application over everything on my long game, came off after the 9holes not bothered by it or even wondering when I'll next play


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2019)

Played in the monthly medal on Friday. 

Just seen I cam 3rd. Played to handicap so no cut unfortunately. Should have had 4 less shots at least, but half a dozen up and downs so canâ€™t complain. Also made a 2ft put for a 2 on the second. So money in the kitty banked early ðŸ˜

Really need to play for 18 holes. Seem to just forget how to swing for periods of 4 holes or so every round!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2019)

Friendly knock at Huntswood. First round with the new driver (and new rangefinder incidentally). Only got to hit it 7 times there but it feels and sounds great, 6 out of the 7 were good drives as well so really pleased with it.

Shot 83 for 38 points. The course really suits me because it's really short but that doesn't mean you can drive all the greens as a lot are well protected, so if you can find position on the fairway nicely you can score well. I hit plenty of good hybrids off the tees to give me wedges into the green, so it was a really nice round overall. Missed two short putts but not going to complain too much. And it rained for less time than we thought it would, other than that it was lovely.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 6, 2019)

Played Nefyn this afternoon , spectacular views but greens very bobbly after last night's rain , 3-4 club wind and halved with HID ðŸ˜†


----------



## timd77 (Oct 6, 2019)

Played in the medal (still awaiting my handicap so not actually IN the comp), had an absolute shocker. 112 gross, my worst ever round. Struggling to adjust to the white tees, makes some of the holes very difficult not just in length, the accuracy required is immense.

Particular low lights:

Par 4 7th, playing my 3rd shot an 80 yard wedge, duff it into the bunker, 4 (yes FOUR) shots to get out and scored a 9.

Par 4 12th, SI 1, beautiful drive down, fatted my 6i to 80ish yards, fatted that wedge another 60 yards, thinned the next into the sheeeeite at back, came off with an 8.

This bloody game!


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 6, 2019)

Started our winter comp last week, Thursday 30 points, Friday 33 points yesterday 41 points and it was by far the windiest day of the 3. 

Funny old game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2019)

Ugly weekend. Had a shocker in the roll up today and lost my club match (pairs better ball) to Tylney Park although fortunately we drew the fixture 3-3 and so nicked a 6 1/2 - 5 1/2 (and I had won my away leg). Got blown away on the back nine by a 16 handicapper who swing so hard and fast and couldn't keep a ball anywhere on the course on the front nine and then started booming 280-300 yard drives splitting the fairway. Short game that I had worked so hard on evaporated again. No better today


----------



## IainP (Oct 6, 2019)

Went over to Bicester (hotel) golf course yesterday, for a look to asses joining potential - a fellow nomad has just joined up. Was very busy (big society), and chatting by the putting green we ended up joining two members and had a pairs betterball which was fun. Greens were good and tricky. Quick but had several shots end up behind the pitchmark so receptive. Quite a variety of holes. After some early 3 stabs I finally adjusted to the greens and had a good spell of pars mixed with 2 birdies.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 6, 2019)

Out in 34 yesterday playing like the old days.
Par on 10th ,then a shank on 11 unnerved me for the rest of the round .
76 for 70 net not to bad.


----------



## Coffey (Oct 7, 2019)

Long post alert but need to put it all behind me.

Played on Saturday in which was most likely the last qualifier at my home course this year and it couldn't have gone any worse.

I was out the night before for a few drinks but was in bed by 11, up at 6.30am to get to the course.

Right from the off I just didn't feel like I wanted to be there. Was basically dark when we tee'd off and it was very wet underfoot. 

First two holes wern't horrendous apart from a double start because of a 3 putt.

Then it all went down hill. Hit my drive on the 3rd so far right it landed on the 2nd tee box, then thinned it into a bush.

Par on SI 1 which was nice.

Lost a ball on the 5th and 6th just off the fairway, both just gone.

On the 8th my GPS gave me 200 to back of the green. I hit a 4 iron and it cleared the green by 50 yards and into the trees, probably the best shot I played all day (typical). Was actually only 150, stupid mistake as I was confused it was 200 but didn't double check.

Just one of those days and nothing was going right, finished with my worst score ever of 18 points.

Really struggling with everything at the moment and losing all interest in playing. I did manage to gather the enthusiasm for practicing yesterday at the range as I have a trip to Seapoint Links scheduled for tomorrow. Will see how it goes tomorrow but tbh I am glad the season is ending and could do with a good break from golf.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 7, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Long post alert but need to put it all behind me.

Played on Saturday in which was most likely the last qualifier at my home course this year and it couldn't have gone any worse.

I was out the night before for a few drinks but was in bed by 11, up at 6.30am to get to the course.

Right from the off I just didn't feel like I wanted to be there. Was basically dark when we tee'd off and it was very wet underfoot.

First two holes wern't horrendous apart from a double start because of a 3 putt.

Then it all went down hill. Hit my drive on the 3rd so far right it landed on the 2nd tee box, then thinned it into a bush.

Par on SI 1 which was nice.

Lost a ball on the 5th and 6th just off the fairway, both just gone.

On the 8th my GPS gave me 200 to back of the green. I hit a 4 iron and it cleared the green by 50 yards and into the trees, probably the best shot I played all day (typical). Was actually only 150, stupid mistake as I was confused it was 200 but didn't double check.

Just one of those days and nothing was going right, finished with my worst score ever of 18 points.

Really struggling with everything at the moment and losing all interest in playing. I did manage to gather the enthusiasm for practicing yesterday at the range as I have a trip to Seapoint Links scheduled for tomorrow. Will see how it goes tomorrow but tbh I am glad the season is ending and could do with a good break from golf.
		
Click to expand...

Know how you feel .
I was there a few weeks ago.
But shot my best score all season Saturday.
Have a rest for a bit ,have a lesson then see how it goes.
We have all been there and itâ€™s hard to handle ,thatâ€™s golf.


----------



## Coffey (Oct 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Know how you feel .
I was there a few weeks ago.
But shot my best score all season Saturday.
Have a rest for a bit ,have a lesson then see how it goes.
We have all been there and itâ€™s hard to handle ,thatâ€™s golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I am sure everyone has been there multiple times.

Cannot remember the last time I shot a good score, August at least.

Saturday has to be the worst it can get, 7 balls lost.

Good shooting on your best score. I did leave the range feeling somewhat confident but that has happened before and lose all feeling the next time I play. It has been a theme this year, find a swing thought for one round and then lose it the next.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 7, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Yeah I am sure everyone has been there multiple times.

Cannot remember the last time I shot a good score, August at least.

Saturday has to be the worst it can get, 7 balls lost.

Good shooting on your best score. I did leave the range feeling somewhat confident but that has happened before and lose all feeling the next time I play. It has been a theme this year, find a swing thought for one round and then lose it the next.
		
Click to expand...

Expectation is a killer.
Golf is like a drug itâ€™s very hard to give up ,but can be horrible.
Best of luck.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Oct 7, 2019)

Since first getting my handicap 3 1/2 years ago I have finally had my first cut!  Played in the October Medal on Saturday, I usually hate the medal format as 1 bad hole and the card can be ruined. And true to form I managed a 7 over on the 3rd hole. However instead of writing off the round it made me more determined. Ended up with a nett 73, 5th place and 0.8 cut.


----------



## mister v (Oct 7, 2019)

played on saturday and like a fool went in to it with a quiet confidence having been playing some really good stuff in our summer eclectics and stableford comps........ however this is a medal and the golfing gods thought it would be a laugh to wind me up all day. 
i ended up scoring a nett 83 and that was down to playing 16, 17 and 18 in +1 gross , from word one i never felt in control of the golf ball, driver might has well been a bread knife with all the slicing i was doing , couldnt hit an iron and had more 3 putts than i can remember.
Im entered into another medal on saturday and can only hope for the best and fear for the worst.
If golf isnt the most addictive game in the world i wonder what is...........


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 8, 2019)

mister v said:



			played on saturday and like a fool went in to it with a quiet confidence having been playing some really good stuff in our summer eclectics and stableford comps........ however this is a medal and the golfing gods thought it would be a laugh to wind me up all day.
i ended up scoring a nett 83 and that was down to playing 16, 17 and 18 in +1 gross , from word one i never felt in control of the golf ball, driver might has well been a bread knife with all the slicing i was doing , couldnt hit an iron and had more 3 putts than i can remember.
Im entered into another medal on saturday and can only hope for the best and fear for the worst.
If golf isnt the most addictive game in the world i wonder what is...........
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like a medal to destroy you.

I played in one a couple of summers back. Parred the first, by the time I walked off the 3rd green I was 12 over par. Game Over.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2019)

mister v said:



			played on saturday and like a fool went in to it with a quiet confidence having been playing some really good stuff in our summer eclectics and stableford comps........ however this is a medal and the golfing gods thought it would be a laugh to wind me up all day.
i ended up scoring a nett 83 and that was down to playing 16, 17 and 18 in +1 gross , from word one i never felt in control of the golf ball, driver might has well been a bread knife with all the slicing i was doing , couldnt hit an iron and had more 3 putts than i can remember.
Im entered into another medal on saturday and can only hope for the best and fear for the worst.
If golf isnt the most addictive game in the world i wonder what is...........
		
Click to expand...

Sadly nowhere to hide in a medal. My short game took a weekend off (and the shanks with wedges came to replace it) and glad it was a pairs matchplay match on Saturday and had a partner and a stableford roll up on Sunday. Got a medal this coming Sunday and not filled with warm fuzzy feelings about it


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2019)

Played pedham place with a family friend.
86 shots and 39 points 
Another good round off the tee but usual iffy short game and too many 3 points let me down 
Still, it beats being in work


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played pedham place with a family friend.
86 shots and 39 points
Another good round off the tee but usual iffy short game and too many 3 points let me down
Still, it beats being in work
		
Click to expand...

How's the course. 
Meant to be there with society next month.
Heard rumours of getting planning permission for houses there.


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2019)

Course was in great condition.
I heard that too bit itâ€™s gone quiet for now


----------



## Tongo (Oct 8, 2019)

Played 36 holes again today, this time at Meyrick Park and Queens Park in Bournemouth. My game's a bit schizophrenic at the mo, good off the tee, hitting 60-70% of fairways with the others not far off, but approach play and chipping and putting is all over the place. Still, haven't played either course in a few years so pleased to get round them again.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Oct 8, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Played 36 holes again today, this time at Meyrick Park and Queens Park in Bournemouth. My game's a bit schizophrenic at the mo, good off the tee, hitting 60-70% of fairways with the others not far off, but approach play and chipping and putting is all over the place. Still, haven't played either course in a few years so pleased to get round them again.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect this time of year you wouldn't find families having a picnic in the middle of the fairway at Queens Park...


----------



## Tongo (Oct 8, 2019)

FuzzyDuck said:



			I suspect this time of year you wouldn't find families having a picnic in the middle of the fairway at Queens Park...
		
Click to expand...

They drove me crackers. They dont seem to have any sense of self preservation. A couple of times i'd hit a tee shot and as i completed my follow through somebody appeared over the brow of a hill. Its alright being smug about it being public land but that'll be no consolation if they get hit by a ball. Plus i'd have to cope with knowing my ball had clonked someone. Equally annoying was the amount of dog doo doo in the rough etc from the inconsiderate dog walkers. Shame as its a really good course.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Oct 8, 2019)

In the summer I sometimes drop my wife off in Bournemouth and go off and play 18 holes somewhere, Queens Park would be very low on my list for the reasons you mention. More likely to end up at Ferndown or Ferndown Forest.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 8, 2019)

FuzzyDuck said:



			In the summer I sometimes drop my wife off in Bournemouth and go off and play 18 holes somewhere, Queens Park would be very low on my list for the reasons you mention. More likely to end up at Ferndown or Ferndown Forest.
		
Click to expand...

Meyrick wasnt a lot better either!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 8, 2019)

I travelled east to Gullane today and played in a horrendous wind. Must have been 4 club wind at times. 

Course was good, greens were true and as usual firm.linka turf underfoot.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 8, 2019)

Bull Bay on Anglesey and an absolute gem , blowing a right hoolie but didn't detract one iota from  the enjoyment me and HID had . Miles better than Nefyn which looks great from the air for the peninsular but is a mare to play .


----------



## Crow (Oct 8, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Bull Bay on Anglesey and an absolute gem , blowing a right hoolie but didn't detract one iota from  the enjoyment me and HID had . Miles better than Nefyn which looks great from the air for the peninsular but is a mare to play .
		
Click to expand...

There are some top courses on Angelsey, I really enjoyed Anglesey and Holyhead too, both short but if you're playing old school clubs they're great fun.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 8, 2019)

Crow said:



			There are some top courses on Angelsey, I really enjoyed Anglesey and Holyhead too, both short but if you're playing old school clubs they're great fun.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you mention the old clubs Nick , the Pro today has loads and plays with them too ,had a Tom Morris putter made for him by Roger Morton from Shifnal .
We will be  definitely back to explore more ðŸ˜


----------



## Crow (Oct 8, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Funny you mention the old clubs Nick , the Pro today has loads and plays with them too ,had a Tom Morris putter made for him by Roger Morton from Shifnal .
We will be  definitely back to explore more ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Roger is one of the last craftsmen with the old skills that many Pros used to have, I've seen a few examples of his work and it's top drawer, is he attached to your club?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 8, 2019)

Played druids glen on sunday in glorious sunshine.  Real nice course with plenty of twists and turns. We played off the tees of the day which I felt was a bit short. I'd say the course would be a real test off the back tees and it is quite tight in places. As it was I only hit 2 drivers. Was going good guns to be level par thru 11 holes. Wheels started to come off a bit after that. Finished double, bogey double to be 7 over.  Doh

We were supposed to play the heath the following day but it rained from 11 till 10 the next morn.  We scrambled about and found an open at corballis links just an hour up the road. Headed round there and got absolutely battered by a quirky little course. Blind shot after blind shot. Was great fun and exactly the course we wanted after a late night drinking. Scores went out the window for everyone by about the 6th hole. Time to just enjoy the challenge and get on with it. 

Great two days.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 8, 2019)

Crow said:



			Roger is one of the last craftsmen with the old skills that many Pros used to have, I've seen a few examples of his work and it's top drawer, is he attached to your club?
		
Click to expand...

I think he was the Pro at some stage before I joined and he now has a workshop in the town . Lot of members still go to him for tweaks on clubs ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 8, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Played druids glen on sunday in glorious sunshine.  Real nice course with plenty of twists and turns. We played off the tees of the day which I felt was a bit short. I'd say the course would be a real test off the back tees and it is quite tight in places. As it was I only hit 2 drivers. Was going good guns to be level par thru 11 holes. Wheels started to come off a bit after that. Finished double, bogey double to be 7 over.  Doh

We were supposed to play the heath the following day but it rained from 11 till 10 the next morn.  We scrambled about and found an open at corballis links just an hour up the road. Headed round there and got absolutely battered by a quirky little course. Blind shot after blind shot. Was great fun and exactly the course we wanted after a late night drinking. Scores went out the window for everyone by about the 6th hole. Time to just enjoy the challenge and get on with it. 

Great two days. 

Click to expand...

Did you like Druids Glen, we did it a few years ago on a rush forum trip and I can honestly say I didnâ€™t find it great at all, the par 3s were good but loads of bland holes, I seem to remember the 18th was good and that was about it. 

We may have been really tired tho ðŸ˜‰

The hotel was great though.


----------



## Coffey (Oct 9, 2019)

Played Seapoint Golf Club on the East Coast, near to Drogheda.

This is the second time I have played it and would seriously recommend anyone who is in the area go and check it out. If you are travelling up from Dublin to play RCD it is a great place to stop and play on the way. I find it a lot better than Ardglass as well.

It has a range and practice area right beside the first tee, the food is first class and the green fee not too expensive. We played in a Tuesday open and it was 30 euro.

Overally I actually played well (considering how badly Saturday went). It was 40mph+ gusts with constant winds of 20-25 so it was very tough.

Hit the driver brilliantly apart from one where I got a bit quick and hooked it into very long rough and lost the ball.

Irons were very average to poor, but it was tough to commit to shots because of the wind

Pitching - appalling, really disappointing as I had been pitching and chipping great recently.

Putted great, although the greens had been spiked and quite bumpy but still managed to hole a fair few putts.

Ended on 30 points which I think was fair, too many bogies unfortunately mainly due to missing greens and not getting up and down enough


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Did you like Druids Glen, we did it a few years ago on a rush forum trip and I can honestly say I didnâ€™t find it great at all, the par 3s were good but loads of bland holes, I seem to remember the 18th was good and that was about it.

We may have been really tired tho ðŸ˜‰

The hotel was great though.
		
Click to expand...


I did enjoy the glen but feel the par 5's are extremely weak. The par 3s are lovely and enough turns left and right to challenge me on the 4s. 

Could still do with playing it with a bit more length. The Greens are very big which made 2 putting quite easy. No major slopes to contend with either. 

We have been starved of good weather here this last 2 months so it was good to play without having to play perferd lies and also some sun on our backs. 

I was also slightly misty eyed as I hadnt been to druids glen since I was a child to watch Sergio win his first European tour event. 

Would like to have played the heath since we were right on the doorstep.  Pity.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2019)

A very up and down 29 points today.
Light rain for half the front 9, then quiet for half an hour, then more rain for nearly an hour while the sun shines the whole time?
Biggest issue was the gusty wind.
Anywhere from zero to high on 3-4 clubs in the blink of an eye.
Missed a lot of greens short or long.
Driver behaved for a change.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 9, 2019)

Well I turned up to play but couldn't as buggies were not allowed today due to the rain we have had over the last couple of weeks.
  It's not that the course was or is water logged it is on chalk so drains very easily,it's just that the hills are quite steep on a few holes and can be a little dangerous if you aren't too careful.so being ultra safe they ban them.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2019)

played with the boys today, first time for a week and half after being in Spain for 10 day for the wifes 50th.

really struggled with my finger, grippping the club and actually hitting the ball. very painful, not helped by the temp change from Seville at 40 deg to Naitn at 10. 

going back to the hosp on Friday where they may rebreak it and set again, no golf for a while


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2019)

Driving range last night. Not a fan of the range but I just got a new (second hand) wedge so I wanted to see if it fits in between the other two distance-wise as intended. As much as I could tell from range balls, it does seem to, so it's in the bag for Saturday morning. Tested them on half swing pitch shots as well and was hitting them nicely and accurately towards one of the flag targets, with the varying distances as expected, so all good. The only problem was, as I mentioned in golf irritations thread, that the previous owner put a disgusting extra thick Align grip on it and it felt like holding a baseball bat. Need to get that changed for a standard grip but won't have time before the round since we'll be teeing off by 9am on Sat.


----------



## DRW (Oct 11, 2019)

Few days in Scotland playing some golf and the drenchings of Southern England during H4H week, were continued and outdone by Scotland but a great time had.

Didn't get to play Silloth or Gleneagles[the only bucket list courses left on my list] or Gailes due to the weather and glad we hadn't pre-booked those tee times in advance, so hopefully next year play those(second year running, didn't manage itr). Did enjoy the walk along loch katrine(Trossachs), what a  setting, great to cycle around, if anyone is in that area on holiday.

Played :-
*Prestwick Golf Club* - Moved the tee time by a day to get a dry round as a 2 ball, thanks club for rearranging , millionaires golf, windy as. What a welcome, superb from everyone including staff & members. Course in great shape, enjoyed it, not especially hard and hard to understand why a top 100 course, other than 'the birthplace of the open'. Got a nice picture from the club, which is a first. If it was cheaper, would play it again.

*Western Gailes Golf *- 4 ball, Windy, windy, rain then more wind, oh and chucked in for good measure a hail storm on the 17th fairway that was unlike anything we have played in before, Was dry and then soaked though, water running down the trousers into our golf shoes, umbrella ripped to shreds, pebble dashed with hail, it was mental for those 3-5 minutes. Welcome good, inside the clubhouse was real nice, food nice , course the best course layout of three, course condition was a bit poor to be honest. Very enjoyable, testing round and would return to. Everything on the radiators in the hotel, for the following day, nice evening meal in the Marine Hotel and it was hammering it down outside during the evening

*Royal Troon *- Charity 4 ball shotgun start from the 3 hole. Clubhouse and welcome first class, from the charity, the club and the club captain of Troon who attended, best charity day I have been to, superb, welcoming, easy going, beat the pro  etc. Course wasn't blow away with(btw some carries that the wife could not do), however some really good holes near the turn and the course was immaculate, fairways like greens, greens a bit slow but would imagine down to the conditions of the week. Nice bit of wind and rain chucked in. After golf nice welcoming clubhouse again and then dinner. Won first prize on the raffle and an auction prize, so will be returning to that side of Scotland next year. And if the charity does another day there or some where else, will be attending again to support, as a great cause. A  great day. Long 300ish mile drive home, got back at 1am.

Knackered.


----------



## FAB90 (Oct 11, 2019)

Just back from playing 9 holes and feeling pretty pleased with how it went. first time going round in under par so game is going in the right direction


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2019)

Captain's Day today. Bit late in the year because it was delayed from its usual spot. Had a nice enough little four ball with my mate, a 5 handicapper and a 14 handicapper. We had constant drizzly rain the entire time. Never once stopped. But it never got heavy enough to be a downpour either so we kind of just got used to it, wasn't too awful. 

I felt like I played well generally, had disaster holes on 9th and 12th though so it was never going to be a competitive score after those. Then eventually lost it at the end and had a bit of a mare on 17 & 18. Ended with 92, nett +8. But it was still an enjoyable round as the two guys we were with were just as relaxed and easy going as us. And I was still satisfied with how I played for the most part.

New driver was great! Hit it really well which was a big plus to the enjoyment factor. Clubs now drying off in the back room.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 12, 2019)

Today was one of those days we all hope, or maybe dream, for. A 4 man Texas, each man had to get in 4 drives. By hole; birdie, birdie, birdie, eagle, birdie, birdie, birdie, birdie, par. 9 under par at the turn. Back 9; birdie, birdie, birdie, par, par, birdie, eagle, birdie, par. 7 under par back 9. 16 under par before taking off 4.5. 

All 4 contributed with some excellent shots, especially some great putts. One birdie putt missed from 6 feet, but some outrageously long birdie putts sunk.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Oct 12, 2019)

Played mearns castle today, shot 102 off the front tees which im happy with after the start i had, i couldnt hit the ball the first two holes and scored back to back 9's. Things improved after that and i managed my first ever par on a par 4 . Hadnt been feeling great all week so was just glad to get out on the course and confident i can get back under 100 the next round.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Captain's Day today. Bit late in the year because it was delayed from its usual spot. Had a nice enough little four ball with my mate, a 5 handicapper and a 14 handicapper. We had constant drizzly rain the entire time. Never once stopped. But it never got heavy enough to be a downpour either so we kind of just got used to it, wasn't too awful.

I felt like I played well generally, had disaster holes on 9th and 12th though so it was never going to be a competitive score after those. Then eventually lost it at the end and had a bit of a mare on 17 & 18. Ended with 92, nett +8. But it was still an enjoyable round as the two guys we were with were just as relaxed and easy going as us. And I was still satisfied with how I played for the most part.

New driver was great! Hit it really well which was a big plus to the enjoyment factor. Clubs now drying off in the back room.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on with the new wedge?


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 12, 2019)

37 points today same as yesterday, were playing off 5 of the women's tees so looking to get closer to 40 points, 4 best scores to count up to end of year.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fourball, best two to count, stableford comp today.  Played with two others off high handicaps (22 & 25).  With only three of us and 75% of handicap to count we were starting at a disadvantage, but started with three six point holes.  Downhill from there though and finished midfield with 77.  My own game was good and would have returned 40pts.  Pity it wasnâ€™t a qualifier.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2019)

jamiet7682 said:



			Played mearns castle today, shot 102 off the front tees which im happy with after the start i had, i couldnt hit the ball the first two holes and scored back to back 9's. Things improved after that and i managed my first ever par on a par 4 . Hadnt been feeling great all week so was just glad to get out on the course and confident i can get back under 100 the next round.
		
Click to expand...

That's what will keep you coming back, then you'll be confident of breaking 90 etc.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 13, 2019)

I'll bet there were some good scores in yesterday .
The weather (round here) was perfect for scoring.
Warm, no wind, receptive greens, I almost got the urge to play myself.
Maybe next year


----------



## Coffey (Oct 13, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I'll bet there were some good scores in yesterday .
The weather (round here) was perfect for scoring.
Warm, no wind, receptive greens, I almost got the urge to play myself.
Maybe next year  

Click to expand...

Yeah came off the course thinking that was a great day for scoring, unfortunately not for me haha. 

33 points and actually felt I played pretty well, one bad hole and a few little mistakes. Better than the 18 I had last weekend anyway.

Greens were absolutely brilliant. Fast and ran true. Probably equal to the best they have been all year which was a great surprise. The greens keepers have done a brilliant job


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2019)

Played in medal yesterday. Hadnâ€™t played for four weeks and grim conditions most of round so expectations v low.  Played with a newish (Scottish) member not played with before. Not so long ago he was 0.6 now drifted out to 3.  I knocked round in 7 so 2 under handicap and v pleasing.

However best bit was that he regularly commented that I was swinging it well and as I was doing ok he kept encouraging me with positive stuff - and he couldnâ€™t get why I was 9 (I explained - the LLs). Now given the negative place my golf has been these last few months (of previous 11 qualifying rounds 10 had seen me go up 0.1 ðŸ˜£) is great lift to spirits - I havenâ€™t a clue what my swing looks like - always thought it must look awful - and even better than the 0.4 cut that will put me back to 8.  Just a few genuine words of praise off a decent player...now looking forward to winter comps...ðŸ™‚


----------



## louise_a (Oct 13, 2019)

I played yesterday, first time in 10 says due to illness and the weather, only 12 holes in an open at Westhoughton, a new course to me, the course was very wet and we had to play off mats, although the greens were very good. It was nice to be out after being stuck indoors and I hit the ball pretty well and holed a few putts.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			How did you get on with the new wedge?
		
Click to expand...

Only had one full shot with it all round, and it went more or less the distance I wanted! So hard to judge any more than that but I will be keeping hold of it anyway.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2019)

Only nine holes yesterday in the roll up as the rain became consistent and heavy and most were in the comp today and didn't want to get their stuff overly wet. I did OK to start with including a nice birdie at the 4th and then lost out to my nemesis hole the 6th and then made a hash of the next. Shot net 79 (+9) today. Again going well and despite frittering a few silly shots away turned just two over handicap. Halved the deficit at 10 and then just got very scrappy. Played the last four holes poorly. Some good stuff in there though so definitely positives to take away


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Only had one full shot with it all round, and it went more or less the distance I wanted! So hard to judge any more than that but I will be keeping hold of it anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve just got a 52d off my son going to give that a try but out again today and still inconsistent with my yardages, like you I rarely practice, rather spend my time playing.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2019)

went for a few holes this afternoon despite the finger. only ended up playing  7 holes as the two guys in front were painfully slow, and were Obliv to me behind them, so cut across from the 4th to the 16th.

finger pretty painful, waiting to be ref by the hosp to get it re broken


----------



## DRW (Oct 14, 2019)

A number of rumours are kicking around about the home club, as we haven't played any local courses, thought we would go play some in this wetter weather, to see how they play, out of interest. Not that we will be moving home clubs unless something happens, as the home club is great.

Played Hawkstone Park - Hawkstone course..surprising dry, wet in places but pretty good. Championship course was closed.

On the 1st tee I did a couple of practise swings with the 5 wood and released it flying though the air, right of the practise green due to damp grips , thankfully didn't hit anyone .

Course, was different, think I counted 7 blind tee shots, not a driver course, some of the placements of greens were really interesting and exciting to play to(in gullies, greens below fairways, in hollows, perched up, across a gully etc), some fairways were sloped(not in a left to right fader favour, so would make for interesting playing when the fairways are firm). A short course even in the damp conditions. Really liked the run of holes 8-11.

Enjoyed the round, played well and was it nice to play in lovely still non rainy conditions!! Shot 9 over with only 1 birdie, 1 triple, 2 doubles, missed about five 5-10 footers for birdies, doh.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 14, 2019)

DRW said:



			Few days in Scotland playing some golf and the drenchings of Southern England during H4H week, were continued and outdone by Scotland but a great time had.

Didn't get to play Silloth or Gleneagles[the only bucket list courses left on my list] or Gailes due to the weather and glad we hadn't pre-booked those tee times in advance, so hopefully next year play those(second year running, didn't manage itr). Did enjoy the walk along loch katrine(Trossachs), what a  setting, great to cycle around, if anyone is in that area on holiday.

Played :-
*Prestwick Golf Club* - Moved the tee time by a day to get a dry round as a 2 ball, thanks club for rearranging , millionaires golf, windy as. What a welcome, superb from everyone including staff & members. Course in great shape, enjoyed it, not especially hard and hard to understand why a top 100 course, other than 'the birthplace of the open'. Got a nice picture from the club, which is a first. If it was cheaper, would play it again.

*Western Gailes Golf *- 4 ball, Windy, windy, rain then more wind, oh and chucked in for good measure a hail storm on the 17th fairway that was unlike anything we have played in before, Was dry and then soaked though, water running down the trousers into our golf shoes, umbrella ripped to shreds, pebble dashed with hail, it was mental for those 3-5 minutes. Welcome good, inside the clubhouse was real nice, food nice , course the best course layout of three, course condition was a bit poor to be honest. Very enjoyable, testing round and would return to. Everything on the radiators in the hotel, for the following day, nice evening meal in the Marine Hotel and it was hammering it down outside during the evening

*Royal Troon *- Charity 4 ball shotgun start from the 3 hole. Clubhouse and welcome first class, from the charity, the club and the club captain of Troon who attended, best charity day I have been to, superb, welcoming, easy going, beat the pro  etc. Course wasn't blow away with(btw some carries that the wife could not do), however some really good holes near the turn and the course was immaculate, fairways like greens, greens a bit slow but would imagine down to the conditions of the week. Nice bit of wind and rain chucked in. After golf nice welcoming clubhouse again and then dinner. Won first prize on the raffle and an auction prize, so will be returning to that side of Scotland next year. And if the charity does another day there or some where else, will be attending again to support, as a great cause. A  great day. Long 300ish mile drive home, got back at 1am.

Knackered.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised that Western wasn't good condition, that said last time I played the greens were at least 12"-18" slower than Dundonald were. 

Prestwick I'm with you on, not a fantastic course by any stretch of the imagination, to suggest it's better than Dundonald is laughable and Dundonald doesn't even get top 100 status. Then again they're starting the clubhouse next year so top 50 beckons.


----------



## Curls (Oct 14, 2019)

Haven't posted on here in a while, was getting frustrated that my (to me) obvious improvement hadn't been translating into results. But I told myself I had to stay patient and having finally got a run of play together where I was playing probably twice a week for a month, things started happening. Started shooting in the 70s regularly, a couple of 76s last few weekends. And then.




Shot a level par 72 gross in the last comp of the season, our oldest Cup and my name on the board. Cat 1 a whisker away. Elated.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Surprised that Western wasn't good condition, that said last time I played the greens were at least 12"-18" slower than Dundonald were.

Prestwick I'm with you on, not a fantastic course by any stretch of the imagination, to suggest it's better than Dundonald is laughable and Dundonald doesn't even get top 100 status. Then again they're starting the clubhouse next year so top 50 beckons.
		
Click to expand...

but are the getting a new car park?


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 14, 2019)

Played again today 4th day on the trot 39 points just 3 behind the leader now in our winter comp. we get cut anything over 36 points so off 15.8 now.


----------



## Hitdaball (Oct 14, 2019)

Just back from 3 days in the Algarve. Playing -

Quinta De Ria-  pretty poor condition fairways, lots of green / tees too tight to each other.  Some ok holes and some nice views at times but overpriced and I would  avoid in future. 

Castro Marim- played Grouse and Guardina loops.  Really enjoyed it , short but plenty testing especially the Grouse. Right fairways with scrub/thorn bushes for rough. Lots of elevation change and lots of water. High in the hills with views over to Spain. Great value at E70 with buggies, would defo return and try to play the other 9 they have.  

Laguna- standard Villamoura flat course fayre, but good condition.  

Shot 70points first 2 days which got me into the final match play on last day.  Gave away 7 shots and came back to win 1UP from 3 down with 4 to play which always make the Ryan Air flight back more bearable.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			but are the getting a new car park?

Click to expand...

I'd blooming well like to think so.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 14, 2019)

DRW said:



			A number of rumours are kicking around about the home club, as we haven't played any local courses, thought we would go play some in this wetter weather, to see how they play, out of interest. Not that we will be moving home clubs unless something happens, as the home club is great.

Played Hawkstone Park - Hawkstone course..surprising dry, wet in places but pretty good. Championship course was closed.

On the 1st tee I did a couple of practise swings with the 5 wood and released it flying though the air, right of the practise green due to damp grips , thankfully didn't hit anyone .

Course, was different, think I counted 7 blind tee shots, not a driver course, some of the placements of greens were really interesting and exciting to play to(in gullies, greens below fairways, in hollows, perched up, across a gully etc), some fairways were sloped(not in a left to right fader favour, so would make for interesting playing when the fairways are firm). A short course even in the damp conditions. Really liked the run of holes 8-11.

Enjoyed the round, played well and was it nice to play in lovely still non rainy conditions!! Shot 9 over with only 1 birdie, 1 triple, 2 doubles, missed about five 5-10 footers for birdies, doh.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you at the moment?

I thought you had 3 memberships up until this/last year?


----------



## DRW (Oct 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Where are you at the moment?

I thought you had 3 memberships up until this/last year?
		
Click to expand...

Its a club just outside Oswestry, if something happens to the club, there are quite a few options thankfully but may well just go pay & play locally rather than join somewhere. You thinking of a course you have played ? 

Do have a few other non local memberships, more than 3 :embarrassed:  but no good for midweek playing whilst working full time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2019)

DRW said:



			Its a club just outside Oswestry, if something happens to the club, there are quite a few options thankfully but may well just go pay & play locally rather than join somewhere. You thinking of a course you have played ?

Do have a few other non local memberships, more than 3 :embarrassed:  but no good for midweek playing whilst working full time.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it may have been 4, but didnt want to say in case not. 

I believe Oswestry is a nice course, although I havent played it. I have played Llanymynech and liked that, although with the height involved may not be a great winter course (from a cold point of view), but may drain well, or at least the holes along the top.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 15, 2019)

Just had some mates over for the weekend. Played Las Ramblas on Saturday, a ridiculously tight but stunning course. Definitely one you would benefit from having played before. Then, on the Sunday we played at Villamartin, with the lad joining us for 18 holes. Great course, and one I've been looking forward to getting out on since we moved 
The 9 year old cleaned up on the Sunday - and then went and spent all his winnings on a game for the Xbox. ðŸ¤.
Made a 6 on this hole, with a lost ball off his second shot, 360 metres off the blue tees, solid drive, 2nd into some trees. Provisional short of the green, then up and down with what was probably a 20 foot putt. Easy when you know how eh?

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 15, 2019)

Mel Smooth said:



			Just had some mates over for the weekend. Played Las Ramblas on Saturday, a ridiculously tight but stunning course. Definitely one you would benefit from having played before. Then, on the Sunday we played at Villamartin, with the lad joining us for 18 holes. Great course, and one I've been looking forward to getting out on since we moved
The 9 year old cleaned up on the Sunday - and then went and spent all his winnings on a game for the Xbox. ðŸ¤.
Made a 6 on this hole, with a lost ball off his second shot, 360 metres off the blue tees, solid drive, 2nd into some trees. Provisional short of the green, then up and down with what was probably a 20 foot putt. Easy when you know how eh?

ðŸ˜‚







Click to expand...

Great swing your lads gotðŸ‘


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 15, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Great swing your lads gotðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's got all the basics. Cant expect too much of them at that age. He still needs to work on his set up as he tends to block shots out to the right, but he does well for his years.


----------



## IanM (Oct 15, 2019)

Played Royal North Devon today...drizzle on the way there, played in bright sunshine.  Very enjoyable.  At least 20 years since previous visit. DRY underfoot too...31 points, more unhappy with that.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 15, 2019)

Entered an international golf tournament today and only went and won the bloody thing!!!!

Lanzarote crazy golf champion of my hotel.  Proud, very proud.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2019)

Two rounds of Hickory golf against two Royal Aberdeen Members, home and away. Weather was fantastic, shirt sleeves both days..

FYI, lost both days... anyone who thinks Royal Aberdeen is a tough course should try hickorys around there  i think i might be giving up


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 15, 2019)

Got 7 holes in today, menâ€™s senior pairs comp had the course from 8am till 13:30. I got out at 14:20 and they were still on course. I was held up by two ladies, one called it a day on 7 but I was walking to 8 and the other was carrying on, so I quit as well knowing if I did not it would be dark before I got to 17! Bit of a shame as I was on a roll, back to back birdies on 6 and 7.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 15, 2019)

Played again today 5th day on the trot have to have a day off tomorrowðŸ¤£
37 points leading winter comp by 1 shot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2019)

Little trip to Blackmoor to play with Wookie and richart- lovely day to play golf , course as good as always


----------



## dronfield (Oct 15, 2019)

IanM said:



			Played Royal North Devon today...drizzle on the way there, played in bright sunshine.  Very enjoyable.  At least 20 years since previous visit. DRY underfoot too...31 points, more unhappy with that.
		
Click to expand...

RND on my bucket list to play - along with the 2 Saunton courses and Burnham. I know RND has mixed opinions, but i called in there 2 years ago on hol, and it looked great, with the fab history in the clubhouse.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Two rounds of Hickory golf against two Royal Aberdeen Members, home and away. Weather was fantastic, shirt sleeves both days..

FYI, lost both days... anyone who thinks Royal Aberdeen is a tough course should try hickorys around there  i think i might be giving up

Click to expand...

Easy course! ðŸ¤«ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 16, 2019)

I played today and was shit.

Not a single positive thing to say about it other than it was dry although breezy.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 16, 2019)

Another incomplete round today. Yesterday some seniors pairs comp from 8-13:30. Today a visiting group from 9 till 10:30 and then Senior booking from 11:15-12:30.
Got stuck behind the last group which was a 5 ball, and were struggling to move.
Getting fed up of this tomorrow the tee is booked until 12 for the ladies. 
Thinking I might ask for the seniors to be limited after 11 am so that rounds can be completed.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 16, 2019)

saving_par said:



			I played today and was shit.

Not a single positive thing to say about it other than it was dry although breezy.
		
Click to expand...

so you were lying then???

its was dry that has to be a posiitive did you lose any balls


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			so you were lying then???

its was dry that has to be a posiitive did you lose any balls

Click to expand...

Would have been better if it was raining then I could have stayed at home, that would have been a positive 

Thought I would try a Z Star which didn't make it past the 7th.....either in the heather left or the big puddle just in front of it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2019)

Another nine on an empty course on an Autumn evening. Bliss. Hit it ok too.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 17, 2019)

I played in a Texas scramble ( great fun lots of banter) and my driving was absolute rubbish. God knows what my score would have been in an individual event- but I putted beyond my ability and my approach shots were very good.
I really did contribute well.
Strange, because the day before on the range my driving was the best. It was really good. - get to the course and it goes to crap!!
Funny game.ðŸ˜€


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I played in a Texas scramble ( great fun lots of banter) and my driving was absolute rubbish. God knows what my score would have been in an individual event- but I putted beyond my ability and my approach shots were very good.
I really did contribute well.
Strange, because the day before on the range my driving was the best. It was really good. - get to the course and it goes to crap!!
Funny game.ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should take one of those fat rubber driving range tees out on the course with you.


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2019)

Played Bude today...good weather apart from 15 mins of monsoon and squall...  were charged a tiny Â£23pp on our Welsh County Cards...  Greens were better than RND on Tuesday.  (Â£50pp) 

I always enjoy Bude.  No world beater, but has enough to make it worth the trip.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2019)

IanM said:



			Played Bude today...good weather apart from 15 mins of monsoon and squall...  were charged a tiny Â£23pp on our Welsh County Cards...  Greens were better than RND on Tuesday.  (Â£50pp)

I always enjoy Bude.  No world beater, but has enough to make it worth the trip.
		
Click to expand...

I like it there too. Always given a really warm welcome by the staff and members. We use to stay at the Inn on the Green which use to be at the bottom of the course by the 4th tee (par 3) but I think that has long since closed. Bude is a very honest upfront sort of club with no pretence to be grander than it is or with any airs about it. Were I down that way I could see me joining there quite easily


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2019)

Game with the boys today, really nice morning, bright sunshine though chilly for the first couple of holes.

played OK, much better than with the Hickory's the other day, only 3 over with a 3 Birdies, we were leaders in the clubhouse by 6 shots as a 3 ball (two to count) still 4 fourballs to come in.

played with Matt Pink Supersoft ball, few bounced though the green, but ball great for the soft ish condidtions .


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 18, 2019)

9 holes after work for the last time this year, played the 9 in an hour.

Starting to play ok now. Too little to late.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2019)

New G 3 wood arrived so I went down the driving range with that and my 20 hybrid since I didn't hit that very well last week, and screw hitting the same one club 50 times anyway. Liking the 3 wood, I think it's going to be a good addition. Woods off the deck is not my specialty at all, but I did hit some absolute bullets with this, lovely flight. Found something with the hybrid as well where maybe my arms were a little tense, and if I consciously relaxed them with a little kind of 'arm waggle' I struck the shot nicely.

Couple of pints and a lamb burger and spicy chips in the Asian/Italian fusion restaurant afterwards, lovely stuff.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2019)

played Castle Stuart this morning, quite windy but Northerly so wasn't really hurting, played OK we won  the match so a fee round and didn't  have to pay for lunch.


----------



## Crow (Oct 19, 2019)

Took my "new" Slazenger STM irons out today, see Vintage Golf thread for details, I was so excited.

Big mistake, the grips are some of the slippiest I've payed with and I was never confident hitting them, scored 27 points. 

That said I did manage some good shots and had a couple of 2s, shame it was only a friendly knock.
Once I've replaced the grips I think they'll be a very playable set.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 19, 2019)

6 of us today. Was told there was 40 women out ahead who would likely be in no rush. 

We decided to play as a 6 ball.  3 teams of 2 playing a version of Russian stableford. Both players have to score at the hole for the points to count. 

Throughly enjoyable afternoons golf.  Let through a 3 ball on the par 3 rd. A 2 ball on the 4th tee then had a clear run around. 

Craic was mighty. My golf wasnt great. Didnt hit the ball that well in the wind but did manage 9 up and downs in a row at one stage. Shouldn't miss so many greens but that's how to deal with it I suppose. Lol

My partner blanked 7 holes so we were nowhere near the lead.  The other two teams were separated by 2 points in the end.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 19, 2019)

Final qualifier of the year this morning.  Course has dried out very well after part got flooded on Monday.  A real mixed bag and ended up with 32 points.  Highlight was getting on our long par 4 16th's green in regulation for the first time (must have played it around 200 times) with a 205 yard 3-wood to 8ft.  Birdie putt caught the hole, but not enough of it to drop.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2019)

Pros day off the yellow tees. Came 4th with 40 points (missed out top 3 on countback). Scrambled brilliantly and all the hard work trying to get the "conventional" pitching and chipping technique to work all fell into place. Missed a couple of short putts too. A very happy Homer especially with a cut down to 12


----------



## IainP (Oct 19, 2019)

3rd new (to me) course in three weekends. After repairing a load of my pitchmarks last 2 weeks I was feeling confident. Tight, short first - split the fairway with 3 wood, wedge to 6 feet, 3 jabs â˜¹. Barely hit a decent strike for rest of round. Oh well, was a good crack.


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2019)

Nett 76 (css 74), 3 silly trebles after good drives were costly, but following on from last weeks cut there were lots of positives.  Off to Woodhall tomorrow so hopefully more of the same will see me win some skins and dollar off my playing partners.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2019)

After my 2 under h/cap last weekend and no golf during week I had a 3 under yesterday.  Very pleasing given my golfing trauma of the last 4 months.   Good to be knocking it round in the 5-8 over range which is where I want to get my golf - as it points me towards my goal for next year of a 6 h/cap. Very pleasing - and a massive relief.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 20, 2019)

Rejoined my club after a few years as a nomad, due to swing issues as many of you know.
So this morning first handicap card, shot a gross 90 (Par 72). So pretty happy some good and some bad


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 20, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Rejoined my club after a few years as a nomad, due to swing issues as many of you know.
So this morning first handicap card, shot a gross 90 (Par 72). So pretty happy some good and some bad 

Click to expand...

Well done mate. Pleased it went wellðŸ‘


----------



## larmen (Oct 20, 2019)

9 holes just now, happy with some of the shots but didn't score well. Puts not falling is one thing, but also dipped some shots here or there. Taking the new swing from the range not the grass )and often rough) didn't work out that will so far. Sometimes I reached the place I wanted to be after the tee shot in 3 shots only. Back to the range on Tuesday, grinding it in some more.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 20, 2019)

Practice ground over at La Finca today. 
Bit of a chipping and putting comp for me and Jamie, then a basket of balls on the the range, followed by 9 holes 'matchplay' on the putting green with 2 balls each. Try to keep practicing fun for him. Slight tweak of his grip today to add a little more consistency to his shots.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 20, 2019)

Mel Smooth said:



			Practice ground over at La Finca today.
Bit of a chipping and putting comp for me and Jamie, then a basket of balls on the the range, followed by 9 holes 'matchplay' on the putting green with 2 balls each. Try to keep practicing fun for him. Slight tweak of his grip today to add a little more consistency to his shots. 





Click to expand...


That's an unreal swing.  What kind of scores does he shoot?


----------



## ademac (Oct 20, 2019)

IainP said:



			3rd new (to me) course in three weekends. After repairing a load of my pitchmarks last 2 weeks I was feeling confident. Tight, short first - split the fairway with 3 wood, wedge to 6 feet, 3 jabs â˜¹. Barely hit a decent strike for rest of round. Oh well, was a good crack.
		
Click to expand...

Where have you been playing since carswell closed?
Any interest in any clubs yet?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 20, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			That's an unreal swing.  What kind of scores does he shoot?
		
Click to expand...

He's inconsistent really. Out here in Spain it's expensive to play so a full 18 is rare, but off the blue tees - so about a 6000 yard course, he'd probably shoot about 115-120. At his age (9), 18 holes is still a bit too much for him to keep scoring consistently, so I don't pressure him to shoot low scores too much. 
His target at the moment is double bogeys or better, treating each hole individually. He's got a fundamentally sound swing to work from, and at his age, that'll do for now.


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2019)

38 points in the monthly stableford with no blobs ! Good enough for second on count back when I left. Course was playing long in cold wind.

Strange front nine. All six holes I had a shot on I pared for three points, and the three I didnâ€™t I bogied for one point. Didnâ€™t hit the ball great, especially the driver, but some nice putts holed and even a few good chips. Should get a nice cut back to 10. something. No doubles on card was good in conditions.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 20, 2019)

Out on my own this afternoon.  Beginning to get the hang of the new 3-wood.  Yesterday I got on our long par 4 16th in regulation for the first time on over 4 years of trying and today did it again.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 20, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Out on my own this afternoon.  Beginning to get the hang of the new 3-wood.  Yesterday I got on our long par 4 16th in regulation for the first time on over 4 years of trying and today did it again.
		
Click to expand...

Keep at it Mike, even if it goes wrong at timesðŸ‘


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 20, 2019)

4BBB finishing with 43 points, although only 42 on the machine so something went wrong somewhere. Hit it much better off the tee than the last few times on out but the guy I played with was on fire, easy 210 with his driver and must be late 70's, contributed with a 4 pointer, and a few 3 pointers.

2 behind the winners, what could have been if i'd scored on any holes in the front 9....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice couple of hours playing some holes late afternoon.  For 3rd time in a row I had a very makeable birdie putt on 18th - missed previous two but today third time lucky I holed it - well it was barely 2ft...ðŸ¤ª


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 20, 2019)

Mel Smooth said:



			He's inconsistent really. Out here in Spain it's expensive to play so a full 18 is rare, but off the blue tees - so about a 6000 yard course, he'd probably shoot about 115-120. At his age (9), 18 holes is still a bit too much for him to keep scoring consistently, so I don't pressure him to shoot low scores too much.
His target at the moment is double bogeys or better, treating each hole individually. He's got a fundamentally sound swing to work from, and at his age, that'll do for now.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds good.  I'd kill to have that swing.  

Keep posting the videos.  Be great to watch him progress.


----------



## dronfield (Oct 20, 2019)

Played at Mellor and Townscliffe this afternoon - lovely course near Stockport. In good condition and pro/members very helpful and friendly. Well worth a visit.

Cracking deal on Groupon - Â£20 for a two ball including hot drink.

Rich


----------



## IainP (Oct 20, 2019)

ademac said:



			Where have you been playing since carswell closed?
Any interest in any clubs yet?
		
Click to expand...

Ironically I'll probably end up playing more in October than I would have otherwise (have some jobs I need to catch up on). One guy who lives out North Oxford way had already joined Bicester and I joined him for a knock - he's also joined N Oxford so have an invite there. Then we had 30 or so (Carswell nomad society) at Drayton, and then Shrivenham. Next week is serious contender, over at West Berks.


----------



## ademac (Oct 20, 2019)

Good stuff, making the best out of a bad situation.
Talk is that north Oxford is being sold soon, not sure how true that is though?


----------



## IainP (Oct 20, 2019)

Yeah, the team there were quite up front about the threat (of houses) but they were also quite bullish about their chances of carrying on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2019)

Played off my new handicap (12) off the whites in the roll up and scored 36 points. Very happy especially as I didn't start too well with 2 points after 2. Pitching was poor again, and so in and out but two great sand saves and driving very good. Put the Odyssey milled face #9 in the bag on a whim and missed several short ones. It was a whim so not sure to persevere (my favourite putter) or go back to the V-fang 2 ball. 4th yesterday (out of shotgun field of 87) and 2nd today. Had worse weekends


----------



## jamiet7682 (Oct 21, 2019)

Played my first round from the middle (yellow tees) on Saturday, spent the first 3 months playing from the front (Red Tees). 

Now i have a driver in my bag (thanks Stewart  the step back to the yellow tees didnt really have any impact on my game, was ending up in pretty much the same position on the fairway.

I have started to feel confident using my 5 wood off the fairway as well and that is massively shortening holes so now can seriously consider hitting the green in 2 on a lot of the par 4's.

Scored very similar to my previous rounds but think i am on the brink of a big drop in scores now I have a driver in the bag that i can hit fairly well and building confidence with the 5W off the deck.

Another lesson tonight, then i think i'll start putting some scorecards in to get my handicap.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2019)

Had the day off, using up a day's leave, went to play at Trent Park with two mates. Hadn't played there before. Decent course and I like the fact it's not just par 4 after 4 like a lot of places, but the grass was too long really. Rough was a nightmare and greens were so slow. I played well though, shot 85 for 36 points. There are a couple of stupid holes there where trees pretty much block the way and I'm not sure what they really expect you to do. But I only had one double and one triple, and the rest was all pars and bogeys, so really pleased to play that well on a new course.

Thought the magic fairy dust had worn off the driver early on, but was back hitting some great ones by the back nine. Two hits with the new 3 wood, one off the tee one off the deck, and both solid strikes. My focus was on getting up and downs too, and I managed four of them which was alright. Fluffed one or two others though.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2019)

richart said:



			38 points in the monthly stableford with no blobs ! Good enough for second on count back when I left. Course was playing long in cold wind.

Strange front nine. All six holes I had a shot on I pared for three points, and the three I didnâ€™t I bogied for one point. Didnâ€™t hit the ball great, especially the driver, but some nice putts holed and even a few good chips. Should get a nice cut back to 10. something. No doubles on card was good in conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Finished third on count back. Course was playing long, but thought someone out of field of 140 would beat 38 points.

Handicap back to 10.7 after six 0.1's. Gross 78 was my best gross score of the year.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Had the day off, using up a day's leave, went to play at Trent Park with two mates. Hadn't played there before. Decent course and I like the fact it's not just par 4 after 4 like a lot of places, but the grass was too long really. Rough was a nightmare and greens were so slow. I played well though, shot 85 for 36 points. There are a couple of stupid holes there where trees pretty much block the way and I'm not sure what they really expect you to do. But I only had one double and one triple, and the rest was all birdies and pars, so really pleased to play that well on a new course.

Thought the magic fairy dust had worn off the driver early on, but was back hitting some great ones by the back nine. Two hits with the new 3 wood, one off the tee one off the deck, and both solid strikes. My focus was on getting up and downs too, and I managed four of them which was alright. Fluffed one or two others though.
		
Click to expand...

No bogies is a hell of an achievement.


----------



## ademac (Oct 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Had the day off, using up a day's leave, went to play at Trent Park with two mates. Hadn't played there before. Decent course and I like the fact it's not just par 4 after 4 like a lot of places, but the grass was too long really. Rough was a nightmare and greens were so slow. I played well though, shot 85 for 36 points. There are a couple of stupid holes there where trees pretty much block the way and I'm not sure what they really expect you to do. But I only had one double and one triple, and the rest was all birdies and pars, so really pleased to play that well on a new course.

Thought the magic fairy dust had worn off the driver early on, but was back hitting some great ones by the back nine. Two hits with the new 3 wood, one off the tee one off the deck, and both solid strikes. My focus was on getting up and downs too, and I managed four of them which was alright. Fluffed one or two others though.
		
Click to expand...

Seems like hell of a round to be fair mate.
Only One  double and a triple plus some birdies usually equals a decent round! 
What was the par if you shot 85?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			No bogies is a hell of an achievement.
		
Click to expand...




ademac said:



			Seems like hell of a round to be fair mate.
Only One  double and a triple plus some birdies usually equals a decent round!
What was the par if you shot 85?
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha. Cheers guys - typo there obvs


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Hahaha. Cheers guys - typo there obvs 

Click to expand...


I got it.  Haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pros day off the yellow tees. Came 4th with 40 points (missed out top 3 on countback). Scrambled brilliantly and all the hard work trying to get the "conventional" pitching and chipping technique to work all fell into place. Missed a couple of short putts too. A very happy Homer especially with a cut down to 12
		
Click to expand...

Should also have mentioned in the excitement was I actually played the front 9 in +2 gross. Only dropped a shot on the 3rd offset by a birdie at the next, dropped shot on the 7th (SI2) and the 9th that always plays into the wind and despite a well hit 5 wood I still came up short. My best ever gross in a competition so it is in there


----------



## Hitdaball (Oct 22, 2019)

Played at Druids Glen today , which I love but-  

- greens had been hollowed (a mate who is a member was there Sunday and they were not so Iâ€™m guessing they started as I left Dublin to drive down thereðŸ¤”) 
- I lost 4&3
- I won the last 3 holes (standard ) 

Such a beautiful course still.  Going to try and get to Mount Juliet next month.


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2019)

Played beaconsfield with a client and was very impressed by the course.
Played ok- driving good again, irons ok, chipping was ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ and Putting was decent.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2019)

Played Sunday.

After showing signs of playing decent it was back to been guff, scored better than I played. Scrambled amazingly. 

Highlight was an eagle on 9 after holing out from 160 and the truth was it wasnâ€™t a great shot. 3 for 5 points helped. 

Course management is a joke ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Played at Druids Glen today , which I love but-  

- greens had been hollowed (a mate who is a member was there Sunday and they were not so Iâ€™m guessing they started as I left Dublin to drive down thereðŸ¤”) 
- I lost 4&3
- I won the last 3 holes (standard ) 

Such a beautiful course still.  Going to try and get to Mount Juliet next month.
		
Click to expand...

Love Mount Juliet, enjoy it. Hope its dry for you.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played beaconsfield with a client and was very impressed by the course.
Played ok- driving good again, irons ok, chipping was ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ and Putting was decent.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear! A colleague of mine whoâ€™s a member there have invited me to play it the Sunday before we go to Princes so have lots to look forward to the coming weeks!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2019)

Ok, who's nicked the sweet spot from my clubs..??
I swear they all had one last time I played......


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Good to hear! A colleague of mine whoâ€™s a member there have invited me to play it the Sunday before we go to Princes so have lots to look forward to the coming weeks!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a lovely course and the greens were fantastic


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2019)

played first round of the winter league at the Kings today, 77 gross, greens hollow tined and mats in play. course was wet after last nights heavy rain. quite windy too, hit the ball OK, just the putting was a challenge, slow and bumpy


----------



## Wilson (Oct 22, 2019)

Played RSG on Friday, what a track, it stayed dry for us too which was a result - I played ok, drove it well, and short game was generally good, but my irons were the worst theyâ€™ve been for ages.

What a golf course, will be back there in the future.


----------



## Yant (Oct 23, 2019)

Played yesterday and shot my lowest score so far at my current club.

A -5 round of 65. And without exaggerating, this could've easily been a 62 or 63.


----------



## DRW (Oct 25, 2019)

Got back over to Hawkstone Park, to play the other 18 holes, the 'Championship' course as it had reopened. It was still fairly wet under foot.

I preferred this course to play to the other, it plays longer and generally harder than the Hawkstone 18, but not as pretty.

Started with 2 big pull hooks left on the 1st, toe ball straight right on the 2nd par 3 into the shrub. Not the dream start, wife was 2 up against me/son. 

Got a swing kind of going, got some pars and won the matchplay 4:3:2, but reckon it would have been mid 20s stableford(which wife/son both beat easily).


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2019)

CVG unavailable today so a solo Imurg ventured out at dawn.
Very soft after more rain yesterday but played probably as well as I could in the conditions. 35 points was about as good as I could have done so pretty pleased with that.
The Committee, in its infinite wisdom, decided to add a qualified for us 2nd class members. It was today so couldn't enter with nobody to play with. Not sure I'd have wanted to in all honesty
Off the Whites, 6700 yards with drives running 5 yards max...getting 35 off the yellows at 6300 was tough enough.


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2019)

Got wet and played like a knob


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Got wet and played like a knob
		
Click to expand...

Played nine holes in similar vein. Had some food and in between the showers did some decent short game work so don't feel it was a totally wasted day


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Got wet and played like a knob
		
Click to expand...

You still mainly play in kent fella?


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You still mainly play in kent fella?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but today I decided to chomp my way round Surrey national


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Yeah, but today I decided to chomp my way round Surrey national
		
Click to expand...

Nice. Played there April time. Think it's a decent track if the weather is right. 

If you're ever Maidstone ish way, let me know. Know you're a bit away from Canterbury. But always happy to play local ish during week.


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2019)

I'll play wherever mate and might even be able to put it through my work if we play one of their portfolio courses


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2019)

nice 4 ball this morning, bit breezy but nice and sunny anyway. course was empty apart from the 3 ball in front that hald up up all the way round


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2019)

Bloody awful today. 24 points. 12 out 12 in. New driver magic has worn off, topped the 2nd, sliced the 3rd, topped the 4th. Topped it later on the 12th as well. Best drive of the day took one bounce and then into a ditch, so couldn't catch a break really. Hit some mighty thin bullets with the other clubs as well, was it the age old lifting my head up? Probably. Chipping and putting were actually reasonable bar a few very notable exceptions, so the only positive there. Finished on a high with a lovely turning putt from off the green for bogey.

Played with some guys from the club, as my mates were all busy, all nice guys so the company was enjoyable at least. Shame about the rubbish golf. Was lucky to break 100 gross, sheesh (96).


----------



## Coffey (Oct 26, 2019)

Played this morning and overall it was pretty good but had some bad breaks and felt I played better than I scored but still walked off happy.

Had been struggling with the driver so put a shorter shaft in it and what a revelation. Hit it brilliantly.

After 3 pars on the first 3 I duffed a 3 wood off the 4th and lost a ball and then had a 3 foot putt on the next hole horse shoe right round the hole and came back to the exact same spot it started in. 

Overall finished with 33 points but hit some brilliant shots. Had a great back 9 going until 16, was 1 under gross and then doubled 16, bogeyed 17 and doubled 18.


----------



## IainP (Oct 26, 2019)

...but for only 5 holes â˜¹
Course became unplayable. Problem with a group of fellas is bravado trumps common sense...for a bit.
Did par the 580 yd 5th though. Was much wetter than I realised once back in the locker room.


----------



## Crow (Oct 26, 2019)

Played at Bury St Edmunds, had the hooks with my driver most of the round but made a nice 2 on the 13th.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 26, 2019)

Played well in the wind, 1 under handicap to win the match 3&2, with more than a handful of missed opportunities to end it earlier.

bring on the next round of the knockouts! 

Starting to get worried out the poor driving, really making the game hard with the rest of my game really improving.


----------



## larmen (Oct 27, 2019)

1st ever 18 hole round, joined the local roll up. Because I put my 1st card in for handicap I played the white tees while they played the red ones. Apart from 3 holes it didn't make much difference, except once I was hitting my 5th shot (as well as 3rd and 4th) right next to the red tee marker ;-( .

I went out in 71 (34 par) and came back in 56 (also 34 par) which added to 127. It took me 8 holes to remember the driver gets hit from the front foot and not in the middle of the stance, from thereon onwards I got it down the fairway a lot better and played reasonable well for my standard, still left everything a club short out of the rough or from the fairway.
On the 5 par 3 holes I played 4 4 4 5 3 which I am happy with.

I can easily take 10 shots off just by selecting the right club and just by driving a lot less worse.
Lesson next Saturday, that could help me a little.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 27, 2019)

larmen said:



			1st ever 18 hole round, joined the local roll up. Because I put my 1st card in for handicap I played the white tees while they played the red ones. Apart from 3 holes it didn't make much difference, except once I was hitting my 5th shot (as well as 3rd and 4th) right next to the red tee marker ;-( .

I went out in 71 (34 par) and came back in 56 (also 34 par) which added to 127. It took me 8 holes to remember the driver gets hit from the front foot and not in the middle of the stance, from thereon onwards I got it down the fairway a lot better and played reasonable well for my standard, still left everything a club short out of the rough or from the fairway.
On the 5 par 3 holes I played 4 4 4 5 3 which I am happy with.

I can easily take 10 shots off just by selecting the right club and just by driving a lot less worse.
Lesson next Saturday, that could help me a little.
		
Click to expand...

When I started playing golf as a kid, I loved the par 3 holes - because I knew I had a remote chence of landing on the green and making par. Conversely I hated the par 5's as they all seemed so long - which of course they are when you can only knock it 120 yards or so. I see this in my kid now, he loves getting on the tee of a par 3, and seeing if he can hit the green with something other than a driver.

Now I see par 3's as an opportunity to make a mess of a scorecard, tee shot in a bunker, thin it out over the back of the green, chip on, 3 putt.... That kind of thing.

Golf is hard - no matter how good you get.


----------



## casuk (Oct 27, 2019)

Won a prize in our autumn scramble today, a sleve of balls, pitch repair tool and a marker, I played no part in the win ðŸ˜€


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 27, 2019)

Members invites for 5 of us at Hillside today which was arranged ages ago which proved rather prudent given that everything is shut around us . Threw the balls up and played Scratch stableford pairs. 
1st hole is a par 3 now due to the works going on to upgrade holes 1 9 and 18 and my PP rolled in a putt from 2 foot for a two to get us up and running.Whole bunch of pars then he birdied 8 and I had a 2 on the 9th which is a 185 yard par 3 for us to be 21 going out . Steady back nine start with 4 pars then PP had 3 birds on the bounce after I had secured the pars and then I birdied 17 and 18 for us to finish on 44 !! Nearest were our other pair on 38 . Was 2 under on my ball 

Absolute top day out and on a members rate a steal


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2019)

Sunday roll up. Very inconsistent and had a new (well second hand but barely used) Ping gorge wedge in the bag with a standard sole. Struggled out of sand early on and more work needed and a few iffy pitches but came to the fore with a 40 yard pitch from a smelly lie over a pond on the last to 10 feet (if only I could make every 10 footer). Some good and some bad but everyone seemed to struggle today looking at the scores


----------



## BrianM (Oct 27, 2019)

Absolutely abysmal, gutted about the standard of â€˜golfâ€™ Iâ€™m playing â˜¹ï¸


----------



## DRW (Oct 28, 2019)

Played at RSD, teed off at 8.20 and not a sole about, no one teed off, for about an hour afterwards. Proper Millionaires golf. Apparently there was an important game on

Best start there, but topped my drive into the ditch at 7, bounced back with birdie on 8, 3 putted on 9, was 2 over for the front nine.

Standing on 10th, feeling good, hitting the ball well, then bang, two lost balls off the tee, another lost on 16 and 17 tees. For a pants score and two balls down after finding a couple in the rough.

I love the game, its so cruel


----------



## ademac (Oct 28, 2019)

Played Hayling for the first time yesterday and loved it, I will definitely be going back early next year.

Reasonably close to me (90 minute drive) for a true links course which is a nice change from the parkland courses I usually play. 

The weather was perfect and we hardly had anyone around us for the whole round. 
Fantastic days golfing ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## IainP (Oct 28, 2019)

ademac said:



			Played Hayling for the first time yesterday and loved it, I will definitely be going back early next year.

Reasonably close to me (90 minute drive) for a true links course which is a nice change from the parkland courses I usually play. 

The weather was perfect and we hardly had anyone around us for the whole round. 
Fantastic days golfing ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

You picked a cracking day for it.

When I visited as a guest of D4S we could barely stand up!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 28, 2019)

Played a local 9 hole links today. A course I've never got round to playing before.  No idea why.  Maybe overlooked as it's a 9 hole. Irelands oldest 9 hole links apparently. 
Not a world beater by any stretch of the imagination but a nice day out playing a scramble in the sun. 

Buncrana golf links


----------



## ademac (Oct 28, 2019)

IainP said:



			You picked a cracking day for it.

When I visited as a guest of D4S we could barely stand up!
		
Click to expand...

We were originally booked to play at 1pm on Saturday! 
Luckily we were able to change tee time after seeing the forecast and yes the weather was fantastic!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2019)

Last time out (Saturday) I ended up with 22pts - but I was OK with that.  Why?  Different objectives for the round.

I didn't do one single LL (hurrah!!!) and I had a real focus on getting the ball past the hole on my putts as I don't hole enough makeables - so often leaving them short as I can be too conservative with a good score going - and I don't convert good tee-green golf into really good scores.  As a result I three putted or chip plus two putted loads of times.  But I was getting the ball past the hole - funny how hard it is to judge hitting the ball 18"-24" past the hole  

And I didn't do a single LL.  So 22pts and last in the little comp that was running.  No bother.  Now I need to work on the 18"-24" past the hole.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Last time out (Saturday) I ended up with 22pts - but I was OK with that.  Why?  Different objectives for the round.

I didn't do one single LL (hurrah!!!) and I had a real focus on getting the ball past the hole on my putts as I don't hole enough makeables - so often leaving them short as I can be too conservative with a good score going - and I don't convert good tee-green golf into really good scores.  As a result I three putted or chip plus two putted loads of times.  But I was getting the ball past the hole - funny how hard it is to judge hitting the ball 18"-24" past the hole 

And I didn't do a single LL.  So 22pts and last in the little comp that was running.  No bother.  Now I need to work on the 18"-24" past the hole.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest buying a puttout and using that to get use to getting the right distance


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would suggest buying a puttout and using that to get use to getting the right distance
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a look - but think I might just stick a tee in the ground 18" past a hole on the putting green and try and stop the ball beside it.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2019)

Played with a mate at Ellesborough today.
Having played it twice recently I'm starting to like the place a bit more.
Birdied the first and parred the 2nd.....ended up 17 points out.
Onto the back 9 which is more exposed to the breeze.
Played some good, played some not so good but came off with 15 poi the for 32 and no blobs....
Quite pleasing,met a couple of guys I know from previous clubs....
A nice afternoon - although we had to push a little as the light was going fast coming down 17 and 18..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'll have a look - but think I might just stick a tee in the ground 18" past a hole on the putting green and try and stop the ball beside it.
		
Click to expand...

The beauty of the device. The parabolic device will return the ball a set distance based on pace (and of course you can lower the inner circle and try and get a ball to land in it - perfect putt) so you'll soon get a feel for how much the ball is coming back


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2019)

2nd round of the winter league at the Kings.

poor start with two doubel bogeys, but settlled down after that for a gross 74, though it was disapointing to have 3 bogeys in a row on the back 9 when i was less than 10n feet way for birdie and all 3 rolled 3 feet past and i missed coming back due to the bumpy hollow tined greens.

dow side was watching the tw guys in front not using a mat or dropping to the side unless they were in sight of a green keeper, not to forget the tw clowns who cut in on the 18th from god knows where and then didn't ring the bell to say they were clear on 18


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2019)

First time out in a month and boy did it show... 

11 points on the front nine courtesy of a few snap hooks/playing flop shots off mud...... 

Finished on 31 so walked off happy. Added bonus of having twice as much money in the pro shop me at that with summerwear on sale, I've covered the January trip to Portugal too..


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2019)

Played knole park and what a stunning course. 
Weather was great and the course was surprisingly dry given the rain.
Played some decent golf but to be honest I was more interested in the wildlife.
Could happily play there every day


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2019)

Entered the monthly medal this morning, conditions were a bit tough and I have carried a thigh strain for a few weeks.got to the 11th and it pulled bad enough to make me hobble in ! Let's hope for a quick recovery


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2019)

What a contrast from yesterday.
Firmish fairways and fastish greens to sloppy fairways and sluggish greens plus mucky troos and shoes
Muddy lies in the rough and little run.
Still had a good time, plenty of banter and some decent golf.
With more rain coming after tomorrow it ain't getting any better for a while.


----------



## DRW (Oct 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			First time out in a month and boy did it show...

11 points on the front nine courtesy of a few snap hooks/playing flop shots off mud......

Finished on 31 so walked off happy. Added bonus of having twice as much money in the pro shop me at that with summerwear on sale, I've covered the January trip to Portugal too..
		
Click to expand...

Think I saw you had a lesson in GM recently, hows the changes going and are they working ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2019)

DRW said:



			Think I saw you had a lesson in GM recently, hows the changes going and are they working ?
		
Click to expand...

With the driver I still fall out of sync if I really go for it. I think thatâ€™s simply because Iâ€™ve not really had any massive sessions trying to ingrain it. If I stop and think about it on the tee it goes well usually. The pro was actually quite local to me but until I have a real chunk of spare time Iâ€™m just going out and enjoying golf. Think Iâ€™ll try and make a few changes in a few years when girls at school. 

That said, when with him he gave me a few pointers with my irons, and I do find that when I take my time over a shot and recall what he said it really helps. Itâ€™s just remembering it thatâ€™s the problem.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 30, 2019)

First game yesterday after 10 days of poor weather, only 24 points I struggle if I donâ€™t play once or twice a week, 36 points today much better


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 30, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played knole park and what a stunning course.
Weather was great and the course was surprisingly dry given the rain.
Played some decent golf but to be honest I was more interested in the wildlife.
Could happily play there every day
		
Click to expand...

I suppose seeing a rutting jobr could be a draw to some ðŸ˜©ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤”


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I suppose seeing a rutting jobr could be a draw to some ðŸ˜©ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Sweet Jesus mate....did you have to put that image out there.....


----------



## Vikingman (Oct 30, 2019)

Played Leasowe today.

Wind was cold but course was in decent condition.

Enjoyed it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 31, 2019)

Played yesterday first time for three weeks ,wow don't the short game go AWOL bloody quick ,the big dog was magnificent but the short game including the putting was as bad as it could be .it was certainly a day of drive for show and putt no no .a paltry 25. PTS and a very disappointed  Norrin.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 1, 2019)

Very palatable knocks round Sweetwoods Park and Lewes the last few days for 34 points and 38 respectively. 

Driver starting to work its magic and the Putter is beginning to remember what it's supposed to do with a solitary 3 putt today. 

All starting to come together now I've got a ridiculously busy November / December and might just about manage to squeeze in 2 rounds more this year! Always the way!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2019)

didn't think we would get a game intoday, but despite the forecast, it only rained on the 1st and 18th, though it was windy.

played Ok but soundly beaten by slow Dave, so had to buy him lunch.... course playing very long esp the back 9 intothe wind


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2019)

I was surprised the course was open today, given the all clear around 7.30 but a lot of rain between then and when I got there at 12.00 meant the first tee had standing water all over it. Luckily the rain stopped just before we teed off and the course did drain a little as we went round but still extremely wet, in view of which I was quite happy with my 34 points.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2019)

Weather was horrendous when I woke up this morning, but we still decided to go to our booking at Stockley Park. Wasn't a bad decision in the end because the rain had pretty much stopped by the time we teed off. Was extremely windy, but we only had drizzle for the odd hole then back to dry again. It was all fine and we thought we'd got away with it, until the 18th where it absolutely drenched us. Typical. At least we were able to get a swift pint in to console ourselves without delay.

As for the golf, I started well, only 3 over after 5 holes, but then I had a really difficult 'middle section' from 6th to the 13th, with six holes double or worse. Parred 15, 16 & 17 on the trot though which was a nice run, then doubled the last after the heavens opened. 31 points in the end, 92 gross, not too awful really. Never holed a decent putt all day until the 17th. Driving was the full spectrum from shocking to great. Hit hybrids well especially off the tee. Duffed a lot of pitches because of the mud. Had worse days.


----------



## Crow (Nov 3, 2019)

Course still saturated but was open as it was Winter League.

4BBB, we were 2 down after 3 and I was hitting it awful but we leveled on the 6th, went two up on the 11th and held that until we won the 15th and then halved the 16th for a 3&2 win.

I need to change my routine for these early morning Winter League starts, taking 4 holes to find a swing doesn't help!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2019)

glad to sat The Kings is closed again, 2nd day running, on the old course they stayed open no matter what, nice to see the are trying to look after the new course


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 3, 2019)

Was invited by a colleague to play Beaconsfield Golf Club today. Great course and in exceptionally good condition given the rain weâ€™ve had around here in London. Especially the greens that were in better condition than what the greens at my home course is during peak season. 

Played really well, but jumped on the bogey train the last five holes and ended up with 34 points.


----------



## Dando (Nov 3, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Was invited by a colleague to play Beaconsfield Golf Club today. Great course and in exceptionally good condition given the rain weâ€™ve had around here in London. Especially the greens that were in better condition than what the greens at my home course is during peak season. 

Played really well, but jumped on the bogey train the last five holes and ended up with 34 points.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a lovely course isnâ€™t it,
and speaking to my client who invited me to play there, the changes will make it better


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			Itâ€™s a lovely course isnâ€™t it,
and speaking to my client who invited me to play there, the changes will make it better
		
Click to expand...

Indeed is! Counting my card up again on my way home and found I actually had 36 points, and not 34. Makes me a bit annoyed about the last 5 holes then. If your home course has greens like that in November, you can consider yourself a lucky golfer. Hope to get another invite at some point.


----------



## IainP (Nov 3, 2019)

First round today at my new home for the winter/rest of autumn. Course in impressive condition considering the recent weather and greens really good. I wimped out of playing in the qualifying medal, but made up a three ball with 2 other ex Carswell who were. To be filled in the "never to happen again" box, I then proceeded to have three 2s (as not entered in 2s comp)! Probably only "deserved" one of them to be fair. Ended with 33 pts so pretty pleased.


----------



## DRW (Nov 3, 2019)

Travelled to RSD, it had hammered down over night and on route, stopped about 5 minutes from the course and didn't have much hope of it being open. But just opened as we arrived, off 10  minutes later than booked,  lots of water around but open, happy days, no mud have to love sand based courses.

Sunny intervals and no wind. 

Mum and wife proceeded to find most of the bunkers, it become a running joke. I hit the ball fairly well, lost one ball on 17(again, grrr) and with great skill, I managed to 2 putt every green on the course, 14 over.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2019)

Abject. Worse ever stableford score and even then managed to miss our "bitch of the day rosette by a point. No idea what happened. Hit balls in warm up ok and then couldn't hit one for toffee on the course. Only positive was my pitching off muddy lies which I've been working hard on


----------



## ademac (Nov 3, 2019)

IainP said:



			First round today at my new home for the winter/rest of autumn. Course in impressive condition considering the recent weather and greens really good. I wimped out of playing in the qualifying medal, but made up a three ball with 2 other ex Carswell who were. To be filled in the "never to happen again" box, I then proceeded to have three 2s (as not entered in 2s comp)! Probably only "deserved" one of them to be fair. Ended with 33 pts so pretty pleased.
		
Click to expand...

Which course have you joined?


----------



## IainP (Nov 3, 2019)

ademac said:



			Which course have you joined?
		
Click to expand...

North Oxford ðŸ™‚ Have to say the admin team have been great, and everyone we've met have been really welcoming. Can't ask for more really.


----------



## ademac (Nov 3, 2019)

IainP said:



			North Oxford ðŸ™‚ Have to say the admin team have been great, and everyone we've met have been really welcoming. Can't ask for more really.
		
Click to expand...

I love the place, was a member there for a couple of years, always in decent condition IMO.

The clubhouse is always welcoming and friendly as are the members, Iâ€™m sure you will enjoy it There.


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Abject. Worse ever stableford score and even then managed to miss our "bitch of the day rosette by a point. No idea what happened. Hit balls in warm up ok and then couldn't hit one for toffee on the course. Only positive was my pitching off muddy lies which I've been working hard on
		
Click to expand...

Must admit if I had to practice hitting off muddy lies, I would find a new course. Golf should be played off grass, preferably firm, but not brown stuff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

richart said:



			Must admit if I had to practice hitting off muddy lies, I would find a new course. Golf should be played off grass, preferably firm, but not brown stuff.
		
Click to expand...

State of the practice ground more than course itself although we do have one or two holes where the approaches are a little soft and muddy. To be honest aside from anything else it has been really useful in terms of good ball striking and having to ensure the arms and body stay connected and I turn properly. Not all of us can have the soil and strata of Blackmoor


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 4, 2019)

Played six holes today .
I have never seen my course so wet itâ€™s horrible.
All the ditches are full and overflowing .
The Mere and river are overflowing and head Greenkeeper said they are bringing water onto the course where they normally take it away.
Going to be a long winter if it keeps raining.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 4, 2019)

Practice again with the boy. Nearly shit myself on the drive up to the clubhouse when a crop duster passed overhead at about 80ft.

I decided to teach him a drill for transferring body weight to the left through the shot that I'd seen on you tube, but not tried.

"Watch me do it" I said, then proceeded to take a 6 inch divot out of the ground about 1ft behind the actual ball. 

Having watched Happy Gilmore for the first time at the weekend, we obviously ended up trying to hit the driver by walking into the shot. 

Needless to say, it was fun, but not a very productive practice session!


----------



## ademac (Nov 5, 2019)

Played 9 holes this afternoon, course was in decent condition, being sand based helps.
The greens were mint and very quick!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh Boy are we soggy.........
Went up early and was home by 10.
Greens have been "solid tined" - deep slits cut about 8 inches apart and from front to back. Obviously putting on them is a bigger lottery than Euro millions.
Also had 5 temps in play - well, when I say temps, I'm not sure they would qualify as temps - just a hole on the ground and a very slightly shorter length of grass than the fairway.
And their positioning left a lot to be desired.....
The gap between proper green and temp hole is.....3 paces.
So, of course, I overshoot, have to walk on the very soft green to get my ball. If I'd have been playing properly I'd have had to drop so I was playing over a bunker and the green to the temp....yeah, well thought out guys.....
Scored quite well, kept the ball in play, got wet, made some decisions - going to do it all again tomorrow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2019)

Society day at West Hill today - hit the ball lovely , 5 three putts in the first 7 holes ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
course lovely as ever


----------



## richart (Nov 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Society day at West Hill today - hit the ball lovely , 5 three putts in the first 7 holes ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
course lovely as ever
		
Click to expand...

Shame I missed the day on one of my favourite courses. Someone has to soak up the sun in Spain though.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2019)

Well...in my honest opinion The Zoo should have been closed today. Must have had a load of rain yesterday afternoon and evening as it was way wetter than Tuesday morning.
Actually felt a little guilty being out there.
Didn't play particularly well either
With 24 hours continuous rain forecast from this evening, even if it is open on Friday I don't think we're going to bother.
We'll be on several temps at best and I'm not sure it's really worth it.
The problem now is that it's going to take ages to dry out.
No temperatures above 10Â° for the next few weeks plus more rain coming so it isn't going to get much better for quite a while.
Quite depressing really.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 6, 2019)

Played today, dedicated effort to get out whilst it was dry.
Went round quite nicely chucking down my matt on the fairways I visited.
Still working on my swing and grip. It was far too strong and killing the release. I also have a tendency to steer the ball. 
So it was nice to just try and feel comfortable with my grip and regain my confidence. I find my best shots are look down the line pick a target align it to a spot in the front, put club head down and hit it. The longer I stand over it, I start thinking about some thing, all a bit silly really but I am having a bit of poor run of form.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2019)

Played Royal Dornoch yesterday with Hickory's. lovely day for a change bright sunshine and not a breath of wind. Course was quiet too, for a change round in 3 hours as a 4 ball, full tee's and greens and no mats.

Went down for the roll up at Nairn this morning and it was thick fog, and with no breeze little chace of it lifting. one of the boys who lives opposite Nairn Dunbar piped up it was clear over there so we all decamped across town and played there instead.


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2019)

Went out for a sneaky nine holes.
Hit the ball well and managed a few pars.
Our new 16th has a carry of over 200yds over a stream and through a gap in the trees when played from the back tees................................ and I made it!
Okay, I dobbed my pitch but managed to scramble an unlikely par.


----------



## DRW (Nov 8, 2019)

Went to Ganton on Monday, took just over 5 hours(180 miles!!!) to get there on Monday morning, arrived about 15 mins before we were due to tee off. Thankfully the return journey was better.

Just love this place, will stay at the lovely dormy next time.

Out of vehicle, get clubs out, shoes on, shake hands and me first up on tee to tee off, straight down the middle, 86 yards left to the pin, the guy couldn't believe it.

Wife/Me took on a guy/lady in a matchplay game, and think we were 4 or 5 up in the end. The wife sunk 3, 15+ footers to win/half holes and I was playing well, driver and irons decided to work, happy days.  

Back down to earth the following day, the wifes leg pain that she had for a while, is a blood clot(she thought she had pulled a muscle, but I made her goto the doctors). Worrying as there is no reason why she should have got a clot unlike before (other than a high risk person due to history/blood problems ) Thankfully GP injected in appointment, then straight to hospital for scan and meds again for her at least 3 months, but maybe forever this time. Different treatment this time to the last ones, she is back home. Fingers crossed but the leg is now less painful than the last few weeks, so looking good and feeling happier.


----------



## Crow (Nov 8, 2019)

DRW said:



			Went to Ganton on Monday, took just over 5 hours(180 miles!!!) to get there on Monday morning, arrived about 15 mins before we were due to tee off. Thankfully the return journey was better.

Just love this place, will stay at the lovely dormy next time.

Out of vehicle, get clubs out, shoes on, shake hands and me first up on tee to tee off, straight down the middle, 86 yards left to the pin, the guy couldn't believe it.

Wife/Me took on a guy/lady in a matchplay game, and think we were 4 or 5 up in the end. The wife sunk 3, 15+ footers to win/half holes and I was playing well, driver and irons decided to work, happy days. 

Back down to earth the following day, the wifes leg pain that she had for a while, is a blood clot(she thought she had pulled a muscle, but I made her goto the doctors). Worrying as there is no reason why she should have got a clot unlike before (other than a high risk person due to history/blood problems ) Thankfully GP injected in appointment, then straight to hospital for scan and meds again for her at least 3 months, but maybe forever this time. Different treatment this time to the last ones, she is back home. Fingers crossed but the leg is now less painful than the last few weeks, so looking good and feeling happier.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds scary, hope she's well on the mend now.

(And well played at Ganton!)


----------



## DRW (Nov 8, 2019)

Crow said:



			Sounds scary, hope she's well on the mend now.

(And well played at Ganton!)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, hopefully so, taken a few days to get over the shock and her pain starting to go down. Not much fun, one of previous two times(both at pregnancy/birth) when it clotted fully, they were talking about removing one of her leg to stop infection/clot spreading(on her birthday of all days), think she was 6 weeks in hospital and hearing her screaming out in pain due to no blood flow, whilst on the strongest painkillers they could give without knocking her out, is not a good memory to have. Yeah very worrying but have to keep on laughing to relieve the worry 

When she had the blood test at hospital after the scan on Monday, the protein? [fibronegen?] is meant to be under 400/500 iirc and it was almost 5000, ie. very likely to clot further anywhere. Did ask the wife what she thought she was playing at and why cant she score that many points in a stableford 

Anyway looks like she is on the mend, and back to hospital next week to confirm it and hopefully then get put on a dose of the newer drugs moving forward for the next 3 months(apparently not warfarin anymore, but a lessor dose of what she has been given now, and regular visits wont be needed to check if the blood is to thick/thin) .

Worse thing of all of this, is she has been told no golf for a week. May have to think about divorce


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2019)

Due to play the Winter stableford at Nairn Dunbar this morning, woke up to heavy frost and -3, so thought bound to be temps, so took a half set with no driver, just 3w, 3,5,7, 9, sw and putter.. and my small carry bag..get there full greens on and full course, frost cleared really quickly ..... Bugger, double bugger didn't take my laser either.. played OK though 28 points was well behind the others though...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2019)

More rubbish today really. Was about 3Â°c and foggy this morning, they had some groups off the 10th as the early times hadn't been able to go out in the fog. We teed off the 10th which I was quite happy about as it means a slightly easier start than the front nine. Didn't make much difference though. Some good, some bad, and then some more bad. Weather turned more miserable on the second nine as the rain came in. Chopped round in 93 for 27 points.

Should be nicely back off 17 or even 18 for next summer at this rate, so at least that's a positive.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2019)

18 today. Mud, frost, mud, heavy water on greens, mud and more mud.

I don't think I've ever had wetter shoes after a game of golf. Company was good, no wind, no rain and some intermittent good play so all in all, in a perverse way, I enjoyed it.


----------



## IanM (Nov 9, 2019)

Played 9 this morning....early frost then rain....thought that's enough!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 9, 2019)

Weekend at Greetham Valley

Played the valley course today. I thought it was in fantastic condition considering the rain we have had. Only 2 holes that were wet. Played well for a change. 

Lakes course tomorrow with a hangover. ðŸ¤®


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Weekend at Greetham Valley

Played the valley course today. I thought it was in fantastic condition considering the rain we have had. Only 2 holes that were wet. Played well for a change.

Lakes course tomorrow with a hangover. ðŸ¤®
		
Click to expand...

no oneâ€™s forcing you to drink mate!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			no oneâ€™s forcing you to drink mate!
		
Click to expand...

Correct. However one will see me over the edge ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2019)

32 points with two no score holes and a host of three putts. Pitched well bar one fat one from 60 yards that led to one of these no scores but didn't feel I actually swung well. On the plus side I feel the swing is now capable at getting me around respectably even at 70% functionality


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2019)

Only 9 selected holes open, 6 of our roll up group turned up at 9am even though the wet weather threatened from a forecast of 11am so we planned to go around twice but when the rain started we managed to complete 14 holes and then came in.

2 x 3-balls so we played best 2 from 3 and Â£10 per man and I duly went home a tenner richer.

After 9 holes I was 1 under gross and was on the card all bar 1 hole, Iâ€™ve set myself a tough target for the coming season, but with my long game, especially off the tee, coupled with an already strong short game, 2020, will truly be the #YOTF ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2019)

Captains putt out/drive in and an 18 hole comps (best 2 from 4) off the yellows before. We had 90 and were 4th and to be honest I didn't really do much to help. Game in a bit of a lull just now but hoping some solid winter work will see me right.


----------



## larmen (Nov 10, 2019)

1st comp and 2nd card for handicap today. Skied the driver from the 1st tee, then hit a beautiful 3 hybrid just short if the green. Walked up and couldnâ€™t find the bloody ball. Walk of shame back, topped the hybrid, twice, and all went downhill from there. Need to take my game from the range onto the course. Lost confidence on every shot, and I had way too many of them.


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2019)

Fighting an achy back due to Max winning prime position on the bed last night, wasnâ€™t ideal for this mornings roll up, but I still rallied 37 points with 3 blobs and an Eagle ðŸ˜œ

My Pro Am has been cancelled at Ladbrook Park tomorrow due to their course condition, which isnâ€™t surprising but disappointed as was looking forward it.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2019)

played the winter league at the Kings, hit the ball well out in level, but dropped 5 shots on the back 9 due to the holes on the greens, didn't miss a fairway or green, 5 3 putts, wouldn't mind but at least 3 the first putts hit the hole and lipped out


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 12, 2019)

Over the last 6 weeks ave had 18 holes in which i wrote a rant about not being let through. Anyway today was cold, wet and windy. First tee, groundstaf are stood on the red tee levelling it of with tractor. i am 25 yards away. I never reached them. Put down a provisional and smashed it. Some of my driving and 3 woods were like sex on fire. My short game. I played like i had a vasectomy yesterday. Pitching and chipping was terrible, it was like playing in a swamp.
last couple of months during Q season i played off the yellows. Thought the course would be shorter. No they have moved the whites to the yellows, and in some instances moved the yellows back to the white mats. Driver and 3 wood and still chipping onto greens. 
ON a positive, the guys who held us up the other week. They (4 ball) were on the 3rd.when we teed off.  Me and tricky trev caught them up on the 7th. There was no one in front of them. They waited for us on the 10th tee and let us through. They finished 25 mins after us. Result.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2019)

Never seen my course so wet .
So I just had an hour practicing and went home.
Roll on spring.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Over the last 6 weeks ave had 18 holes in which i wrote a rant about not being let through. Anyway today was cold, wet and windy. First tee, groundstaf are stood on the red tee levelling it of with tractor. i am 25 yards away. I never reached them. Put down a provisional and smashed it. Some of my driving and 3 woods were like sex on fire. My short game. I played like i had a vasectomy yesterday. Pitching and chipping was terrible, it was like playing in a swamp.
last couple of months during Q season i played off the yellows. Thought the course would be shorter. No they have moved the whites to the yellows, and in some instances moved the yellows back to the white mats. Driver and 3 wood and still chipping onto greens.
ON a positive, the guys who held us up the other week. They (4 ball) were on the 3rd.when we teed off.  Me and tricky trev caught them up on the 7th. There was no one in front of them. They waited for us on the 10th tee and let us through. They finished 25 mins after us. Result.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like your rant worked then tashy, as regards playing like you had a vasectomy ,I'm afraid I wouldn't know what that would be like and I can assure you I don't want to know


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 13, 2019)

Played nine holes this morning ,hitting it well ,good distances and fantastic sunny weather ,no wind and a comfortable 72 degrees ,couldn't putt to save my life ,but it's difficult to putt out using a shotscope and pebble beach hasn't got many flat greens .


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2019)

Tad frosty this morning but the breeze had dropped so it didn't feel too cold.
Very soggy but fully open so....
Good front 9, distinctly average back
20 points (+2) going out with 2 birdies but only 14 back with 1 birdie..
Could/should have been better.
That could be it for the week. 
Rain coming in tonight and tomorrow will just top the levels up and it won't be worth playing...


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 13, 2019)

Played this morning but had a big hail shower when we got to the 3rd all greens were covered white, I used a p/w on a few greens just to get it near the hole. 
Cleared up to a fine sunny day so we just finished our round.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2019)

Played the London Club today - the International 

Nice layout , excellent condition , greens running pure and nice pace 

But it just lacks something , a bit bleak and lacking character

Clubhouse is pure corporate


----------



## Dando (Nov 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played the London Club today - the International

Nice layout , excellent condition , greens running pure and nice pace

But it just lacks something , a bit bleak and lacking character

Clubhouse is pure corporate
		
Click to expand...

agree 100%.

Thereâ€™s no atmosphere whatsoever around the place


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			agree 100%.

Thereâ€™s no atmosphere whatsoever around the place
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I've played it several times but whilst the courses are good the experience not


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 13, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Looks like your rant worked then tashy, as regards playing like you had a vasectomy ,I'm afraid I wouldn't know what that would be like and I can assure you I don't want to know
		
Click to expand...

hope to god you never do. lordy lordy when they cut them tubes, i never knew they were attached to the back of your throat


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 13, 2019)

Played today !!!
No chance
We've been waterlogged for a week and more rain overnight.
Think I'll move to Spain. ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## DRW (Nov 14, 2019)

Dead at work, so shot up to Beau with son for 18 holes. Chilly 4-5 degrees, some sun, pretty still and lovely no rain.

The greens were still rapid. First putt, 5 foot past the pin.

14 over , won the match play by 1 hole, highlight was driving the 9th par 4, followed shortly by a low point 3 putting for a solid par, flipping tricky greens.

We both had our moments, most of which was rubbish, no lost balls. Just nice to get out in the dry.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2019)

Closed today
With the amount of rain last night and this morning I shudder to think what the course just look like.....
Don't think we'll be playing tomorrow


----------



## Kennysarmy (Nov 15, 2019)

Course closed yesterday.
Course closed today.
Course closed tomorrow.
Will try to find another local venue to play tomorrow, but it's going to be soggy


----------



## casuk (Nov 15, 2019)

Mine has been open all week winter greens and mats are compulsory as of today, hate they stupid winter greens and mats  also have a new head green keeper starting on the 25th so might be some changes for the better


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 15, 2019)

played this moring, not a bad day, a small shower on the 10th but apart from that Ok. Only 16 holes open as they are working on the new fairway bunkers on the 3rd and greenside on 4th.
 played ok again, there was some controversy though, we were 1st group off an one of they guys went to the pro shop and got cards, handed them out for the team scores.. Winter card, and older ones when the 7th was played from the ladys tee on the old hole which was a par 4 at 470, current hole is 550, but a par 4 on that card. 8 and 9 used to be played as 175 yard par 3's on the winter card though we were still on the normal tee;s a 320, so had to play them as par 3' when they are par 4's on the normal card.

once all the scores were in it transpired all the other teams had used the normal cards, despit being all give winter cards.

had to do a count back, and we had won comfortably in the end cheeky buggers


----------



## IanM (Nov 16, 2019)

Played in sunshine this morning.... as nearer perfect as you can get in mid November.   Mostly dry underfoot, green A1... 4BBB Comp.  Ended with 43 points, got about 39 on my own.

Well pleased till I saw a 47 leading the way!


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2019)

First winter league fourball match, and a nice 2 and 1 win against a strong pair off 6 and 7. They were one over gross, and we were four over which is not too bad off 11 and 13. Hadnâ€™t hit a ball for four weeks, and front nine it showed. Fortunately partner was on fire, and I chipped in when he had a bad hole.

Drive to club was through flooded roads, but course was in great condition with no surface water. Did manage to lose a leg off my stand bag, so just as well course was dry !


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 16, 2019)

Lovely day round our home course today.  Started like a train to be 2 under through 2 and narrowly missed a long putt for another on the par 3 3rd. Finished 2 over. 

Little grip change paying dividend. Still have to fight with it to make it feel comfortable.  Its crazy how your grip can move about over the years.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lovely day today for a game if a bit cold. Course holding up well.

42 points off my 3/4's Winter handicap, happy with that


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 16, 2019)

Played 9 this afternoon and course right on the borderline for being open, if the course closure policy I'm working comes to fruition it would have been a Carry only day . Still a lot of golfers happy as shut for 4 days over last weekend


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2019)

Friendly at Grims Dyke today with two pals. Have been struggling with winter golf the last few weeks, today I decided to play a bit more stress-free, stop trying to bash hybrids up to the green and just hit 7 iron & wedge. Strategy paid off well as I shot my joint best round of 81 for 40 points. Putted really well which always helps if you're going to play that sort of strategy of course. Driver was behaving nicely as well. Really chuffed with that as I was getting a bit disillusioned with the winter golf really. It was 8Â°c apparently but no rain and no wind it actually felt quite nice.


----------



## Hitdaball (Nov 16, 2019)

Fully closed  for 6 of the last 7 days. Still raining now.  Itâ€™s the second week of nov and we have already had more than double the average rainfall through Oct and Nov.  

On the plus side Iâ€™m playing County Down on Monday and speaking to the pro yesterday thatâ€™s mint with not a single fairway mat in sight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Fully open although not buggies. Given the amount of rain we had last night on top of the amount we had yesterday daytime I thought the course would be very wet indeed. A couple of patches of standing water and one or two bunkers marked as GUR but all in all it played exceptionally well if long even off the yellows. Didn't play well and had 30 points so ticked back to 12.5 (13)


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 17, 2019)

Course was in great nick today. First time Iâ€™ve played under my new handicap (15), so was very happy. Shame it was during a losing winter knockout match â˜¹ï¸


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2019)

played the winter league at the Kings, first time on a sat, slow and wet, played shite and got mucky troos.. 80 gross, even lost a ball


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2019)

Friendly 4BBB match, not quite ticking and was short pretty much all day long, I blame the mud.
Lost Â£6.


----------



## larmen (Nov 17, 2019)

Playing awful at the moment so I didn't join the roll up but went onto the academy course by myself. Anything that wasn't teed up got just duffed, and every 'drive' that was good got lost in the leafs. Found a red ball and played that for the last 2 holes and that was easy to find again.
But deadly from 70 yards in which was nice. Lesson coming on Tuesday, I think I need a total reset.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 17, 2019)

Wet dank and pretty miserable , course just about ok but enjoyed it . First time out in the WL and we were -8 from 15 holes but ended up 5th behind some guys -12 under !! Shot one under on my ball and struck the ball well, love playing off mats


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 17, 2019)

Our course is not in a good state at the moment, although the greens are holding up fairly well. Boggy to say the least, but played well this morning when I came in with my second ever 75, 5 over par. 40 points, but still annoyed I finished off with 2 straight bogeys.


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 17, 2019)

Played pretty well this weekend, 3rd in the weekend stableford. But... take me back to the firm fairways of Princes last weekend!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2019)

Course in really good nick and drained really well even in 24 hours from playing in wet conditions on Saturday. Scored 28 points and haven't hit my irons well all weekend but bar one shank trying to be clever my short game was on point again.


----------



## Coffey (Nov 18, 2019)

Played twice this weekend.

Saturday I played on our shorter course - 13 hole winter competition. You have absolutely no chance of winning if you are a lower handicap. The winning score over the 13 holes this week was 35. I had 25 and actually played alright, few missed putts and poor tee shots but overall happy. We played all 18 and I finished on 8 over.

On Sunday I played our main course in an 18 hole comp. Played really well and shot 76 for 5 over, my best score in a long time. Drove the ball brilliantly and hit some good iron shots but had a few dodgy ones in there too where I hit them fat. Short game was great though and kept the round going. Just need to tighten up the irons and would have been delighted. Managed to make 6 bogies from the centre of the fairway.. 2 3 putts


----------



## Dannyc (Nov 18, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Played twice this weekend.

Saturday I played on our shorter course - 13 hole winter competition. You have absolutely no chance of winning if you are a lower handicap. The winning score over the 13 holes this week was 35. I had 25 and actually played alright, few missed putts and poor tee shots but overall happy. We played all 18 and I finished on 8 over.

On Sunday I played our main course in an 18 hole comp. Played really well and shot 76 for 5 over, my best score in a long time. Drove the ball brilliantly and hit some good iron shots but had a few dodgy ones in there too where I hit them fat. Short game was great though and kept the round going. Just need to tighten up the irons and would have been delighted. Managed to make 6 bogies from the centre of the fairway.. 2 3 putts
		
Click to expand...

Tell me bout it mate 
Played yesterday in a roll up fivers in around lads 20 played went round level gross to shoot 41 points only for a 18 handicap come in on the last group with 42 points ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 18, 2019)

had a game awith Slow Dave at lunchtime at Nairn. Mainly because it was a nice afternoon. 

didn't hit the ball particularly well, went i quite a few bunkers and got up and down every time, even went in two on the 7th (550 yards)and still made par.

only real dissapointment was the amount of divots on the fairways, now we have only been on mats for two weeks and every old one had been filled by the greenstaff since then.... so why are numpties still hitting from the middle of the fairway.


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			had a game awith Slow Dave at lunchtime at Nairn. Mainly because it was a nice afternoon.

didn't hit the ball particularly well, went i quite a few bunkers and got up and down every time, even went in two on the 7th (550 yards)and still made par.

only real dissapointment was the amount of divots on the fairways, now we have only been on mats for two weeks and every old one had been filled by the greenstaff since then.... so *why are numpties still hitting from the middle of the fairway.*

Click to expand...

Probably because they're so full of self-importance that they don't think the rules apply to them!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2019)

Match on Saturday - I lost.  Now I don't mind losing matches if I am well beaten by the better player - or if I know I'm struggling with my game and it was never going to be.  I _*have *_been struggling with my game - but getting over it. 

And on Saturday most of what I've been struggling with was just fine.  But blow me - what let me down was my chipping and putting - and it is those aspects which have stayed good through the bad times.  So I feel I let myself down. 

OK I was giving a 14 handicapper 8 shots - but I can cope with that - and he used them fine - and that's good too - but when I am taking 3 to get down from the fringe on 15 - when down in 2 would have won the hole - and three putting from 10ft on 16th - when 2 putts would have won the hole - and I lose 2 and 1...grrrr.  Anyway - it's just a game - and just as well.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2019)

All I can say is that judging by the state of the zoo today I'd hate to see it when it's closed........
Due out Wednesday and Thursday and no real rain due before then but I bet it's still borderline....


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 19, 2019)

played yesterday dropped 7 shots in 3 holes .. and still played to my handicap.
Just need to reduce that and it will all fall into place !
Iron play has improved, driving was okay but room for improvement.
2x 3 putts weren't helpful so that needs sorting out.


----------



## DRW (Nov 19, 2019)

Played at RSD on sat, wife/mum in a buggy, I walked and hack my way round. Lost 4 balls(2 off the 10th again), found 7 balls on the right of the 10th tho and saw a castle, so not all bad 

Was hacking off the tee and fairway, short game red hot, got 3 birdies which is a first for me there (5th, 7th, 8th).

What is going on at the moment tho, wife now son, hope bad luck doesn't run in threes, as whilst at rsd, son was playing golf with friends at Llany and got knocked out cold by a ball hitting the back of his head , up A&E until 1am, ct scan, overnight stay in hospital, concussed and today is the first day he is feeling less fuzzy and clearer vision. Hopefully on the mend,


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played at RSD on sat, wife/mum in a buggy, I walked and hack my way round. Lost 4 balls(2 off the 10th again), found 7 balls on the right of the 10th tho and saw a castle, so not all bad 

Was hacking off the tee and fairway, short game red hot, got 3 birdies which is a first for me there (5th, 7th, 8th).

What is going on at the moment tho, wife now son, hope bad luck doesn't run in threes, as whilst at rsd, son was playing golf with friends at Llany and got knocked out cold by a ball hitting the back of his head , up A&E until 1am, ct scan, overnight stay in hospital, concussed and today is the first day he is feeling less fuzzy and clearer vision. Hopefully on the mend, 

Click to expand...

Nasty! Hope he's alright and no damage done.


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played at RSD on sat, wife/mum in a buggy, I walked and hack my way round. Lost 4 balls(2 off the 10th again), found 7 balls on the right of the 10th tho and saw a castle, so not all bad 

Was hacking off the tee and fairway, short game red hot, got 3 birdies which is a first for me there (5th, 7th, 8th).

What is going on at the moment tho, wife now son, hope bad luck doesn't run in threes, as whilst at rsd, son was playing golf with friends at Llany and got knocked out cold by a ball hitting the back of his head , up A&E until 1am, ct scan, overnight stay in hospital, concussed and today is the first day he is feeling less fuzzy and clearer vision. Hopefully on the mend, 

Click to expand...

 Hope Adam makes a full recovery Darren.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			... son was playing golf with friends at Llany and got knocked out cold by a ball hitting the back of his head , up A&E until 1am, ct scan, overnight stay in hospital, concussed and today is the first day he is feeling less fuzzy and clearer vision. Hopefully on the mend, 

Click to expand...

Jeez, thatâ€™s awful! Best wishes!


----------



## larmen (Nov 19, 2019)

Day off work so booked in a lesson a while ago. Basically, I crept up to th eball and are standing so close to it that I can't swing the club properly.
Driving to my club after and having a 9 hole by myself. Finally got some good holes going, but overall still not quite there. Need to rework distances, especially on chipping.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played at RSD on sat, wife/mum in a buggy, I walked and hack my way round. Lost 4 balls(2 off the 10th again), found 7 balls on the right of the 10th tho and saw a castle, so not all bad 

Was hacking off the tee and fairway, short game red hot, got 3 birdies which is a first for me there (5th, 7th, 8th).

What is going on at the moment tho, wife now son, hope bad luck doesn't run in threes, as whilst at rsd, son was playing golf with friends at Llany and got knocked out cold by a ball hitting the back of his head , up A&E until 1am, ct scan, overnight stay in hospital, concussed and today is the first day he is feeling less fuzzy and clearer vision. Hopefully on the mend, 

Click to expand...

Sounds nasty, hope he's ok in the long run


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 19, 2019)

Risked a few gentle chips from the living room carpet onto the sofa. Ribs feel ok, but thatâ€™ll be all for another few days, to be safe...then I might try some carpet putting...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played at RSD on sat, wife/mum in a buggy, I walked and hack my way round. Lost 4 balls(2 off the 10th again), found 7 balls on the right of the 10th tho and saw a castle, so not all bad 

Was hacking off the tee and fairway, short game red hot, got 3 birdies which is a first for me there (5th, 7th, 8th).

What is going on at the moment tho, wife now son, hope bad luck doesn't run in threes, as whilst at rsd, son was playing golf with friends at Llany and got knocked out cold by a ball hitting the back of his head , up A&E until 1am, ct scan, overnight stay in hospital, concussed and today is the first day he is feeling less fuzzy and clearer vision. Hopefully on the mend, 

Click to expand...

That's awful. Hopefully he'll feel fine in a few days but keep a close eye on him. Concussion is a funny beast.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played at RSD on sat, wife/mum in a buggy, I walked and hack my way round. Lost 4 balls(2 off the 10th again), found 7 balls on the right of the 10th tho and saw a castle, so not all bad 

Was hacking off the tee and fairway, short game red hot, got 3 birdies which is a first for me there (5th, 7th, 8th).

What is going on at the moment tho, wife now son, hope bad luck doesn't run in threes, as whilst at rsd, son was playing golf with friends at Llany and got knocked out cold by a ball hitting the back of his head , up A&E until 1am, ct scan, overnight stay in hospital, concussed and today is the first day he is feeling less fuzzy and clearer vision. Hopefully on the mend, 

Click to expand...

Hope he is ok .
I got hit knocked out it took me about six weeks to feel back to normal.
Biggest problem is getting out of bed in the morning .
He needs to take his time sit on the bed until dizziness goes.
It made me physically sick my head was spinning that much.
So something to throw up in will save a lot of cleaning up.
Concussion is nasty and he needs to be careful when he is alone .
Plenty of rest in a dark room as the bright light affected me a lot.


----------



## DRW (Nov 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Hope he is ok .
I got hit knocked out it took me about six weeks to feel back to normal.
Biggest problem is getting out of bed in the morning .
He needs to take his time sit on the bed until dizziness goes.
It made me physically sick my head was spinning that much.
So something to throw up in will save a lot of cleaning up.
Concussion is nasty and he needs to be careful when he is alone .
Plenty of rest in a dark room as the bright light affected me a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the details. Other than the sick feeling, that is what the son is like. Kind of good to hear it is only 'normal'. He is definitely improving over the last couple of days.

Thanks for all of your posts, cheers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 20, 2019)

Cannot see me entering any comps over the winter. Our yellow tees have not moved. Some have gone further back. Some.of my drives yesterday were sublime. Yet hit the fairway and stop. Drive,3 wood and still 50 short of green. Nope, just gonna enjoy me golf this winter


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2019)

Solo today in the frost.....was a tad nippy.
Course still very soft in places but ok mostly.
Started with 4 pars then a double bogey and a birdie, par, bogey, birdie to finish the 9 at +1....nice!
Par, par, bogey, birdie, par, par, bogey, par, par coming home to finish at +2 (75)  for my best ever score around the Zoo.
Happy days.


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Solo today in the frost.....was a tad nippy.
Course still very soft in places but ok mostly.
Started with 4 pars then a double bogey and a birdie, par, bogey, birdie to finish the 9 at +1....nice!
Par, par, bogey, birdie, par, par, bogey, par, par coming home to finish at +2 (75)  for my best ever score around the Zoo.
Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

do some bloody work!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			do some bloody work!
		
Click to expand...

I will
This afternoon..
Then I can play again tomorrow morning


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Cannot see me entering any comps over the winter. Our yellow tees have not moved. Some have gone further back. Some.of my drives yesterday were sublime. Yet hit the fairway and stop. Drive,3 wood and still 50 short of green. Nope, just gonna enjoy me golf this winter
		
Click to expand...

I was getting to that way of thinking, but last round instead of worrying about reaching greens in two, whenever I had more than 200 to the flag I just hit 7 iron and then a wedge. Really enjoyed the round and scored very well. So I've resolved just to play a different way through the rest of the winter as a kind of experiment I suppose.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 20, 2019)

Played 11 holes today, timed it perfectly to get round for 18, but I was rather cold !
So had 50 balls in the range, which is sheltered. 
Irons seem to be nice and steady and the driver is showing signs of improvement.
Putting today was horrendous .. I swear my ball on several holes broke 6o degrees an inch before the hole. Never mind though I had some fresh air and a walk.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 20, 2019)

Played nine holes mon/Tuesday hit the ball really well.
This morning couldnâ€™t hit a cows arse with a banjo.
Frustrating game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I was getting to that way of thinking, but last round instead of worrying about reaching greens in two, whenever I had more than 200 to the flag I just hit 7 iron and then a wedge. Really enjoyed the round and scored very well. So I've resolved just to play a different way through the rest of the winter as a kind of experiment I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty Ori, I was Rammel on the front 9 and just thought about hitting the irons on the second shots. That's tomorrow's plan.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 20, 2019)

Had a thoroughly enjoyable knock around Boundary Lakes at the Ageas Bowl. 40 points and very impressed with the course, especially the conditions overall given the rain recently. 

Excellent Â£20 well spent!


----------



## Lump (Nov 20, 2019)

Played at Stanmore Today. Very impressed with the greens, lightening quick after the recent weather and rolled well enough to say they where a little soft still. 
Course is very up and down hill. Was worth the Â£25 without a doubt


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2019)

We had a cracking 4 ball at PlaySport EastKilbride 9 hole course, supposedly all signature holes from around the UK .
  Me and Virtuocity [ Dave ] thrashed my 2 mates, winning both front and back 9s and overall .  Mainly thanks to Dave .

Worth having a game if you're in the area, no mats or winter greens, the greens were really good, only a few winter tees but still well worth the Â£16 which includes a coffee and hot roll plus a bucket of balls on the driving range.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 22, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			We had a cracking 4 ball at PlaySport EastKilbride 9 hole course, supposedly all signature holes from around the UK .
  Me and Virtuocity [ Dave ] thrashed my 2 mates, winning both front and back 9s and overall .  Mainly thanks to Dave .

Worth having a game if you're in the area, no mats or winter greens, the greens were really good, only a few winter tees but still well worth the Â£16 which includes a coffee and hot roll plus a bucket of balls on the driving range.
		
Click to expand...

Yep a great game Â£Â£Â£Â£.  Gutted I canâ€™t make Muirfield next week mate


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			Yep a great game Â£Â£Â£Â£.  Gutted I canâ€™t make Muirfield next week mate 

Click to expand...

Aye, I'm gutted too i won't be going now either  , just realised the misses has a hospital appointment on Tuesday , but on the bright side I'm playing Old Prestwick on Monday


----------



## TreeSeeker (Nov 23, 2019)

Absolutely smashed it, 41 points with at least 3-4 shots left out there currently winning on countback with 3 more groups due in, they've had the better of the weather but hopefully it'll be enough for another win, feel somewhat bad for beating the 6 handicapper on countback so if someone pips it for first i'll at least not have to feel bad for that.

Handicap just keeps coming down, soon it'll be hard to play to! expecting the CSS to go lower, therefore to get a little snip down to 20... certainly won't help for the knockout matches I have coming up.

Really tough conditions on the course today though, greens were a real mix bad some fast, some slow, some with grip and some not at all, survived a lost ball, and two shanks, starting to think i might be able to play this game.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2019)

Played at Radlett Park today, my mate's pick as it was his birthday. Complete waste of time and money as it turned out. I've never played on a softer course in my life. It was like a giant sponge. The front nine was akin to doing a Tough Mudder with a bit of golf thrown in, utterly painful. Course should have been closed really. Slapping some wet mud around is not my idea of fun. 

The back nine was fractionally more playable at least, and the rain had stopped, so at least it wasn't a total write off I suppose. I managed 27 points (10 front and 17 back) and that was the best of the four of us. Awful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2019)

Saturday roll up. 13 started but a couple bailed after 9 in the rain. I played half decently given the conditions including a rude 20 footer for birdie at the 2nd and a couple of good up and downs on the front nine. Bit sloppy on the back nine but managed to score 32 points which given the rain and the mud I'm happy with


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2019)

give slow dave a humping.... he wasn;t happy


----------



## Coffey (Nov 23, 2019)

Rained basically all day and night on Friday. Thought the course would have no chance of being open but it was. Rained more when we played and the course was very very wet.

Very happy with how I played even though i only managed 26 points over the 14 holes.

2 bad drives resulted in two lost balls and no points

1 thin out of a wet bunked resulted in another lost ball and no points

The rest of the holes were mainly all pars with many looks at birdies and nothing dropped. Ball striking was brilliant and showed by playing all 4 of the par 3's in level par, hitting every one of the greens.

Its frustrating as my driving was brilliant last week and even today I hit some crackers but hit those two stinkers which definitely play on the mind more than the better ones!

Need to get some practice in this week but it is hard to motivate myself with the constant rain and wind


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2019)

Played in the mud at Longhirst gc today, ironically The Lakes course. Ironic because there were lakes everywhere, even where there were not supposed to be lakes ðŸ˜. Some remarkably good stuff played, 32 points by the end. All good fun.

My pp has some nice clubs in his bag so I had a little play. I hit his M6 driver, nailed it, and a Big Bertha 4 hybrid, nailed that as well. Why does that always happen ðŸ¤”? I know full well if I went and bought them I'd be useless with them but blimey I hit them well. Must stay off Ebay, must stay off ebay ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crow (Nov 24, 2019)

Winter League 4BBB, our third match and we were solid on the front 9 (my partner in particular!) and were 5 up after 11. We halved the 12th but then we both doubled the 13th to lose the hole and lost the next two to pars to be 2 up with 3 to play and a little down in confidence but par was enough for the win on the 16th and a 3&2 win. 
That puts us 3 wins from 3 with two matches lost to rain. I was playing Petron Impala Mk III 1, 3 and 5 woods (these won't be getting another outing for a while, if at all, I was rubbish off the tee!), Ben Sayers "Ray Floyd" Power Ridged irons 3 to SW and a Spalding Synchro-Line putter.
(And I had a 2 on the 10th  )


----------



## ger147 (Nov 24, 2019)

Second week in a row with a round in the 70's, not bad for a duffer like me 

Heading to the top of the Winter comp leaderboard.


----------



## larmen (Nov 24, 2019)

larmen said:



			Day off work so booked in a lesson a while ago. Basically, I crept up to th eball and are standing so close to it that I can't swing the club properly.
Driving to my club after and having a 9 hole by myself. Finally got some good holes going, but overall still not quite there. Need to rework distances, especially on chipping.
		
Click to expand...

Another 9 today. Chipping still coming up short, just need to keep that in mind. Otherwise my best round on that 9 hole course, even pared 2 of the par 4 holes, one of them even as a GIR and 2 put. Thrown away some shots by quickly playing through a group of guys.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2019)

Roll up today - feel a bit dirty , I used a yellow ball ðŸ˜²

42 points 1 under ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 24, 2019)

Played at Golf Costa Adeje today on Tenerife.  Nice course ... typical Spanish type.  Only 25 points, but with a hired set of regular flex when I play senior, so OK.


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2019)

Winter league today. Lovely day to play on the heath, though didnâ€™t fully appreciate as suffering from man flu.

Decent 3 and 1 win after being one down at the turn. Think our superior fitness proved decisive !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2019)

Disappointing day. Had 33 points off the yellows but was flying after the first five and level par gross. Made a mess of the 7th and then seemed to lose the plot especially timing wise. Putted really well bar a stupid 3 putt but all in all have to be reasonably happy. A 7/10 sort of day


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 24, 2019)

5 over thru 5 to finish on 6 over.  Greens rubbish. 

Took to long to wake up and missed a few great birdie looks.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 24, 2019)

Knock round the Hotchkin this morning. 
Course is in fabulous nick considering the recent weather. 
Played well in patches and had 2 birdies for 33 points.


----------



## DRW (Nov 25, 2019)

Played, instead of the 10th, lost 2 balls of the 12th tee with big tops into the rough. Also lost a ball on 5th into the ditch right, blobby blobby blobby chipping great again, greens pretty nippy, no rain, dry. 34 points with the 2 blobs.

Flipping game will I ever crack it and become consistent.


----------



## DRW (Nov 25, 2019)

Crow said:



			Winter League 4BBB, our third match and we were solid on the front 9 (my partner in particular!) and were 5 up after 11. We halved the 12th but then we both doubled the 13th to lose the hole and lost the next two to pars to be 2 up with 3 to play and a little down in confidence but par was enough for the win on the 16th and a 3&2 win.
That puts us 3 wins from 3 with two matches lost to rain. I was playing Petron Impala Mk III 1, 3 and 5 woods (these won't be getting another outing for a while, if at all, I was rubbish off the tee!), Ben Sayers "Ray Floyd" Power Ridged irons 3 to SW and a Spalding Synchro-Line putter.
(And I had a 2 on the 10th  )

View attachment 28622

Click to expand...


Your a naughty Mr Crow, you didn't really play with metal woods. Surely you are pulling our leg, next you will be getting fitting for the m5 woods


----------



## Crow (Nov 25, 2019)

DRW said:



			Your a naughty Mr Crow, you didn't really play with metal woods. Surely you are pulling our leg, next you will be getting fitting for the m5 woods

Click to expand...

I have to own up,  when the course is wet through or it's chucking it down then I take either metal or plastic woods out as I don't want to risk ruining the wooden woods. (In my defence though, some of them have heads smaller than persimmons)


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 25, 2019)

Out in the rain for 7 holes, decided to go to the range and have 50 balls.
Have to carry a mat around at the moment, in the rain itâ€™s a complete phaff.. find myself playing to be off the fairway so I donâ€™t use it! I figured going to the range was better as I did not have to keep pickup the mat.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2019)

Would have loved to have played today but thenrain may well have put paid to the whole week.
Might try tomorrow if it's open but I have my doubts...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Would have loved to have played today but thenrain may well have put paid to the whole week.
Might try tomorrow if it's open but I have my doubts...
		
Click to expand...

Serious question but given the issues with drainage let alone the off course issues, is it worth looking elsewhere. I get your issues with playing times, travel time to the course etc but not sure you're getting value for money


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Serious question but given the issues with drainage let alone the off course issues, is it worth looking elsewhere. I get your issues with playing times, travel time to the course etc but not sure you're getting value for money
		
Click to expand...

Watch this space....


----------



## Junior (Nov 26, 2019)

Played a couple of times this weekend.  Had a good knock in a Canadian 4somes (both tee off and play your own ball for your second shot, then pick the best ball and 4somes in from the 3rd shot), and then played a Maxi-tours event at Wilmslow yesterday.  never played there before and enjoyed the course.  Got lucky with the weather although some of the greens were very wet in parts.........great par 3's.   Course was playing long and I was only 6 over, but the last few holes i really started to fat my irons.  Missed greens with 2 x 9 irons and a PW.  Need to hit the range this week !


----------



## casuk (Nov 26, 2019)

Played today in the pissing rain supposedly was only 1-2mm of rain more like 2-3" despite the weather I played really well hit 100% of fairways and made all but 2 greens in reg, 7 over for the day minus the last 3 holes was just to wet to continue, hit this beauty from 107y


----------



## Hitdaball (Nov 26, 2019)

Hotchkin on Sunday with  @Lincoln Quaker @Captainron group ,  Very much enjoyed and appreciated .  Course in great nick , the forward tees helped me a lot - 2 birdies and chances for a few more. Just missed out on the team prize but always a pleasure to play a great course with good company.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 26, 2019)

casuk said:



			Played today in the pissing rain supposedly was only 1-2mm of rain more like 2-3" despite the weather I played really well hit 100% of fairways and made all but 2 greens in reg, 7 over for the day minus the last 3 holes was just to wet to continue, hit this beauty from 107y
		
Click to expand...

Shame you pulled it, so close...


----------



## casuk (Nov 26, 2019)

I thought it was in, i had my arms up in celebration aswel lol


----------



## ger147 (Nov 26, 2019)

casuk said:



			I thought it was in, i had my arms up in celebration aswel lol
		
Click to expand...

Must have been gutted!! 

When I had a HIO, I knew it was close in the air but it was in before I realised so no premature celebrations.


----------



## casuk (Nov 26, 2019)

I was, one bouce and stopped I was waiting to hear the ping of the flag but not to be, iv been playing well, driving is on point and the rtx4 wedges are playing amazingly


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2019)

played the eclectic around the kings, winter league was out as one hole was closed for fairway slitting..

seemed a bit pointless TBH just going for Birdies or eagle on every hole (already have a par on every hole and 6 birdies so far) and picking up if you couldn't get the desired Bird or Eagle.

did manage 3 more birdies. Not sure i will bother again if its just for ecy, reminded my why i don't bother with this format at Nairn


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2019)

Played today...well, waded around chasing a ball
Last week I mentioned that I'd hate to see the condition of the course if it was closed....last week was so wet but still open.
Well, today was even worse. I've never played on a wetter course
Last year it would have been closed but I just don't know what will close it now...
Anyway, 15 out, 18 back so quite respectable
More rain this afternoon and tomorrow.
I don't think I'm going to bother on Friday....might go exploring other avenues...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 27, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played, instead of the 10th, lost 2 balls of the 12th tee with big tops into the rough. Also lost a ball on 5th into the ditch right, blobby blobby blobby chipping great again, greens pretty nippy, no rain, dry. 34 points with the 2 blobs.

Flipping game will I ever crack it and become consistent.
		
Click to expand...

Look on the bright side  , at Prestwick GC on Monday one of our guys a 15 HC lost 6 balls on the first 5 holes, steadied up a bit for a few holes then lost another 3 on the back 9.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Look on the bright side  , at Prestwick GC on Monday one of our guys a 15 HC lost 6 balls on the first 5 holes, steadied up a bit for a few holes then lost another 3 on the back 9. 

Click to expand...

why say one of the guys...? why not fess up and admit it was you


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 27, 2019)

Surprisingly sunny, cleaned the house, mopped the floors, fixed the curtain rail , made SWMBO her lunch .. contacted a few agents and then popped out to hit a couple of buckets. Hit said buckets and then played 7 holes. Took an old Scotty Cameron squareback no2 that I had renovated and it was rather pleasant.. only mistake as trying to play a flop where a pitch would have been fine .. bit silly and a double bogey was the reward.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			why say one of the guys...? why not fess up and admit it was you

Click to expand...

The guy plays off 15  he hits it miles but sometimes with a massive slice or hook  , I hit fairly straight but not far enough to lose it, I didn't lose any. Bunkers were my downfall, i putted my 3rd shot into the left bunker at the !st hole  2 to get out 2 putts .


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Once more it was purgatory. Don't get me wrong i was hitting the ball really well. Both driver and irons. But bloody slow play. Us four were stuck behind a four ball in a buggy and two trolleys. We waited on every hole on the front nine. We were stood on our 5th hole, a par 3. They were walking up to the green. We had taken 1 hour and 15 minutes to play four holes. i rang the club shop and told the pro. Complete and utter waste of bloody time. 2 hrs 40 minutes for 9 holes.


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Once more it was purgatory. Don't get me wrong i was hitting the ball really well. Both driver and irons. But bloody slow play. Us four were stuck behind a four ball in a buggy and two trolleys. We waited on every hole on the front nine. We were stood on our 5th hole, a par 3. They were walking up to the green. We had taken 1 hour and 15 minutes to play four holes. i rang the club shop and told the pro. Complete and utter waste of bloody time. 2 hrs 40 minutes for 9 holes.
		
Click to expand...

What was the pro shop's response?


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Slime.

I had spoken to the pro a couple of weeks ago about slow play re another group. A fellow PP today was moaning on the first tee. Why.? The Pro who rents out buggies and gets Â£20 a chuck had let two of the guys out as long as they stick to paths. Which they did. Except the path is Lhs of fairway and said guy hits it down the right. So he walks 50 yd across fairway, plays shot then walks back. By the time we are ready to tee off there are 2 X four balls behind us four. Fellow PP moaned for four holes I said to himX number of times to ring the club pro. Eventually I rang the pro. He said I will talk to them as he knew who had hired the buggy. Even though one buggy was stuck in the mud last week. They still send them out.
 Anyway we were sat in the 19th having a cuppa and moaning PP came back from having a natter with Pro. The pro said " I know who you were on about and I didn't really want to have a word with them coz one of the four guys wife passed away last week". So that was that. What do you say?
What bogged us off, on our 7th a 170 par 3. The 8th tee is 50 yds behind it. Two of the guys drove passed the green to the next tee. Got out of buggy and walked back to green. Why? Why not park the bluddy thing ten yrds behind the green.
The problem is there are a fair old few seniors/fossils that go out within 30 mins before us. They saunter round for 9 holes then go home. 
Quite frankly, at the moment Tashyboy is not enjoying his golf, bladder wet through playing golf for 5 hours is not my idea of fun. Ironically I did not go in the 9 hole comp cox the last few weeks have been apexactlyexactlyexactly the same. Pro looked gobsmacked when I told him I was not bothered about going in comp. I will not go in any NQ comps this winter.
Ave gotta finish on a positive though. Whilst waiting on our 4th hole a PP gave me another ball he had found. A pro V1 with a tash on it and No1 Dad. Saving that for the old farts victory Against the whippersnappers.


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2019)

All I can say is that I hope it doesn't happen too often!
We have a couple of old guys, with a buggy, that take forever to play a few holes.
They don't let people through ............................. and never will!
I've spoken to them on a couple of occasions, but it makes precious little difference.
I feel your pain, if that's any comfort.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			All I can say is that I hope it doesn't happen too often!
We have a couple of old guys, with a buggy, that take forever to play a few holes.
They don't let people through ............................. and never will!
I've spoken to them on a couple of occasions, but it makes precious little difference.
I feel your pain, if that's any comfort.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is Slime we see then every tuesday and thursday. They are polite etc etc. But 5 hours ðŸ˜–
Dont think they know the 3 min searching rule either.
That aside i found the storm radar app is excellent today.


----------



## DRW (Nov 29, 2019)

Played West hill for the 1st time yesterday. Son and wife just back playing golf. Teed off after members roll up and followed 4 ball members out, finished in just over 3.30 hours, when following the roll up was great and got caught on 17/18 in the lovely rain .

Took driver to the 1st, only to find a ditch at the bottom, as we walked down the fairway, nice triple bogey!! Shot 7 over front nine and 2 over back nine, so 9 over, fairly happy. Lost the matchplay 4:5:0 but won the stableford and strokeplay.

Driver seemed to have a right hand side fetish, but chipping saved me and it was like I had been named bronty at birth.

Course, didn't quite do it for me. Was surprised to find for a heathland course, it was pretty wet and muddy in a lot of areas, very soft run ups to greens, which all meant quite a number of plugged balls. A lot of straight holes and pet hate of mine by way of forced lay ups off the tee, with ditchs, bunkers and heather across the fairways on some holes at driving distances. To balance it some of the views of holes were great and some holes were great.

Really enjoyed the round, very good in pro shop, spoke to a couple of friendly members, and a cracking journey down and back up. Great day out.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2019)

Didn't manage to sort myself out a group for the comp so I just rocked up at 10:20 hoping to get on after everyone had gone out. Got sent down the 10th and bumped into three members I know who said I might as well join up with them for the back nine, so I did. Proceeded to play exceptionally well! 6 pars and 3 bogeys so I was only 3 over par when I left them and went to play the front nine on my own. 

Sadly I made a few more mistakes on the front nine so I finished with 80 gross - which would be my new best score, but I can't count it as the course was a lot shorter due to repair work going on. 10th was 100 yards shorter, 16th and 2nd were both about 160 yards shorter, and the 9th was reduced from a par 4 to a 70 yard par 3.


----------



## Crow (Nov 30, 2019)

Friendly game, 9 points out, 20 back, can't beat a bit of consistency.


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2019)

Winter League 4BBB, carrying due to the still wet course so a slightly reduced bag of; Titleist 1 & 3 steel head woods, Wilson Staff Tourblade, 4, 7 to SW, Bronty Silver Knight putter.
A top of our division clash and it was a good, close match with never more than a hole in it finishing all square.

Took a tumble walking off the second hole on the icy path to give me a bruised and sore hip and a slight loss of dignity.


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

Crow said:



			Winter League 4BBB, carrying due to the still wet course so a slightly reduced bag of; Titleist 1 & 3 steel head woods, Wilson Staff Tourblade, 4, 7 to SW, Bronty Silver Knight putter.
A top of our division clash and it was a good, close match with never more than a hole in it finishing all square.

*Took a tumble walking off the second hole on the icy path to give me a bruised and sore hip and a slight loss of dignity.*

Click to expand...

I bet it's the loss of dignity that hurts the most.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2019)

played yesterday moring at Nairn, bright a crisp morning. winter greens though in reality it could have been on the main greens as the gound wa squite soft. Hit the ball pretty well. 12 th was closed for 1st golfto start on the new fairways bunkers. Specticles on the left gone and a great big fairway bunker right in the middle of the fairway as 250 (440 yards)off the medal tee, so another hole I might have to lay up short on...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played yesterday moring at Nairn, bright a crisp morning. winter greens though in reality it could have been on the main greens as the gound wa squite soft. Hit the ball pretty well. 12 th was closed for 1st gold to start on the new fairways bunkers. Specticles on the left gone and a great big fairway bunker right in the middle of the fairway as 250 (440 yards)off the medal tee, so another hole I might have to lay up short on...

Click to expand...

Great piece of design that for the average golfer


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Great piece of design that for the average golfer 

Click to expand...

it appears to me a M&E thing have a fairway bunker middle of the fairway right on the distance of a good drive, not a factor for the elite players they will fly them. it appears the whole course is going to be set up for Elite Am players off the back tee... wonder why that would be


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 1, 2019)

Played the first match in the winter singles yesterday and played like I had never been on a golf course before. Match was over on the 14th. Today I shot 76 gross when playing with my mates. This friggin game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)

So so weekend. 32 yesterday and 31 today. Not comfy with my swing (for no real reason) and swapped putters (yes I know) back to the 2 ball from the milled Odyssey #9 and putted crap. Short game crap today which is annoying after all the work I've put in. Enjoyed it despite both days being really cold and the groups I played in were top drawer company


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 2, 2019)

7 holes and 3 buckets for me today... it was brass monkey weather, and the frost was about 1 inch under the green .. I noticed a definite yardage loss, so looked for a low compression golf ball .. and had none, so came in.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 2, 2019)

Winter in with a vengeance. Wall-to-wall sunshine but course very frosty this morning - some greens hard others softer and 3-4 months of this to look forward to. 

Bah! It seems that I'm rapidly becoming a fair weather player. Just don't enjoy the slog of days like today anymore.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Dec 2, 2019)

First time back at the range since breaking a rib a month ago.
Quite happy with how it went. Started with short chips with wedges, gradually moving up to part swings with short irons.
All feels ok so far...fingers crossed.


----------



## DRW (Dec 3, 2019)

Played Formby today, what a fabulous golf course, great variety of holes, loved it all. Its was great. From contacting to book up a tee time, to checking course status, paying, pro shop, soup & sandwiches included, clubhouse, to playing, to the course, just everything fantastic.

Millionaires golf in still/sunny conditions. Won matchplay against son 2 & 1. Shot 7 over, son shot 3 over, both 2 under handicap so drew net strokeplay.

Must try to return this 'winter' on the deal and squeeze in the Formby ladies course on the same trip, which looked nice from what we could see of it.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2019)

Not too cold at the Zoo today, even saw Mrs Wallaby out catching some afternoon rays by the 17th green..
We're still pretty soft in places, you can still hear the squelch of wheels and shoes on soaked ground.
Greens still very soft. Knocked in a hybrid from 185 yards and got a yard of backspin...
Greens are still recovering from the drainage work done a month ago - long deep slits cut every 8 inches or so all over.
Putting is a lottery and mostly I didn't even bother putting the ball in the hole.
Hit the ball reasonably well, trying out the high lofted hybrids - lofts need tweaking to get the gaps but they're almost there.
Proper game tomorrow with CVG.
It's weird but knowing I'm going elsewhere in April has diminished my desire to be out there a bit...almost felt I was going through the motions at times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Not too cold at the Zoo today, even saw Mrs Wallaby out catching some afternoon rays by the 17th green..
We're still pretty soft in places, you can still hear the squelch of wheels and shoes on soaked ground.
Greens still very soft. Knocked in a hybrid from 185 yards and got a yard of backspin...
Greens are still recovering from the drainage work done a month ago - long deep slits cut every 8 inches or so all over.
Putting is a lottery and mostly I didn't even bother putting the ball in the hole.
Hit the ball reasonably well, trying out the high lofted hybrids - lofts need tweaking to get the gaps but they're almost there.
Proper game tomorrow with CVG.
It's weird but knowing I'm going elsewhere in April has diminished my desire to be out there a bit...almost felt I was going through the motions at times.
		
Click to expand...

What high lofted hybrids you trying. Have you done the same as me and dropped a 4 and 5 iron for equivalent hybrids. I definitely saw the difference in two games over the weened.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Not too cold at the Zoo today, even saw Mrs Wallaby out catching some afternoon rays by the 17th green..
We're still pretty soft in places, you can still hear the squelch of wheels and shoes on soaked ground.
Greens still very soft. Knocked in a hybrid from 185 yards and got a yard of backspin...
Greens are still recovering from the drainage work done a month ago - long deep slits cut every 8 inches or so all over.
Putting is a lottery and mostly I didn't even bother putting the ball in the hole.
Hit the ball reasonably well, trying out the high lofted hybrids - lofts need tweaking to get the gaps but they're almost there.
Proper game tomorrow with CVG.
It's weird but knowing I'm going elsewhere in April has diminished my desire to be out there a bit...almost felt I was going through the motions at times.
		
Click to expand...


Where are you off to young fella?


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Not too cold at the Zoo today, even saw Mrs Wallaby out catching some afternoon rays by the 17th green..
We're still pretty soft in places, you can still hear the squelch of wheels and shoes on soaked ground.
Greens still very soft. Knocked in a hybrid from 185 yards and got a yard of backspin...
Greens are still recovering from the drainage work done a month ago - long deep slits cut every 8 inches or so all over.
Putting is a lottery and mostly I didn't even bother putting the ball in the hole.
Hit the ball reasonably well, trying out the high lofted hybrids - lofts need tweaking to get the gaps but they're almost there.
Proper game tomorrow with CVG.
It's weird but knowing I'm going elsewhere in April has diminished my desire to be out there a bit...almost felt I was going through the motions at times.
		
Click to expand...

High lofted hybrids - do you play off the red tees as well? 😂


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			High lofted hybrids - do you play off the red tees as well? 😂
		
Click to expand...

If that's alright with you....

Not had a 4 iron in the bag for years...got Epics at 20, 23 and 26
20 is dropped to 19, 23 is standard and I began with the 26 lofted up to 27 but it still goes miles so went up to 28
It just about gaps with the 6 iron.
Possibly a winter only trial but you never know.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Where are you off to young fella?
		
Click to expand...

Ellesborough
At the foot of Coombe Hill.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Dec 3, 2019)

Another range session. 
After a month off, I seem to be hitting all my clubs and different shots the best I ever have. 
Got my eyes on the weather now, to see if I can get a round in at the local par 3 sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Ellesborough
At the foot of Coombe Hill.
		
Click to expand...

Looks nice mate. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			If that's alright with you....

Not had a 4 iron in the bag for years...got Epics at 20, 23 and 26
20 is dropped to 19, 23 is standard and I began with the 26 lofted up to 27 but it still goes miles so went up to 28
It just about gaps with the 6 iron.
Possibly a winter only trial but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

Dropped my 4 and 5 iron and doubt even in the summer if they are coming back in. Hybrids are going straighter and longer more often and so many more options out of the semi-rough now to get distance and the ball in play. Much higher flight so perfect for the par 3's and approaches into greens. Not sure I'm brave enough to put a 6H in the back though


----------



## Coffey (Dec 4, 2019)

Played Kirkistown links yesterday in the Tuesday open. Only £15 which was a bargain. Course dry as a bone and greens were good condition. It was placing on fairways only but non qualifying as some tees were further up and on mats. Also their 8th hole always goes to a temporary hole in the winter as the real 8th green gets no light and gets very damp.

Hit the ball great and played really well apart from two dreadful shots where i was only 60/70 yards from the green and chunked it into a bunker right infront of me.

The greens were really firm and not receptive at all and all the pins were at the front, made it very difficult to get the ball close. The closest i got to the hole was on the first where I knocked a hybrid from 220 out to about 10 foot for an eagle chance. Unfortunately missed but a tap in birdie was nice. Finished with a birdie as well for a solid 36 points.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2019)

A cold and frosty one this morning
Solid front 9 for 18 points including a blob so should have been more.
CVG struggles with poor circulation to his hands so limped home after 9. 
Back 9 was solid too..19 points for 37 total..

Fairly satisfied with that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A cold and frosty one this morning
Solid front 9 for 18 points including a blob so should have been more.
CVG struggles with poor circulation to his hands so limped home after 9.
Back 9 was solid too..19 points for 37 total..

Fairly satisfied with that.
		
Click to expand...

Decent effort


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A cold and frosty one this morning
Solid front 9 for 18 points including a blob so should have been more.
CVG struggles with poor circulation to his hands so limped home after 9.
Back 9 was solid too..19 points for 37 total..

Fairly satisfied with that.
		
Click to expand...

how did you get on with the ladies clubs high lofted hybrids?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			how did you get on with the ladies clubs high lofted hybrids?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good.
Higher flight than my 5 iron and easier to hit.
You really should try one.....although then high flight might bugger you up when you're in the trees.....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2019)

Played today with a young man 20yr old .
Told me he has only been playing for 12 months got handicap of 6 and by what I witnessed today will be a lot lower.
Really nice young man , 42 yr age difference sometimes makes conversation hard but we just seemed to be on the same wavelength.
Really enjoyed my game and we played some really nice golf.
Company is everything in golf imo.


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Pretty good.
Higher flight than my 5 iron and easier to hit.
You really should try one.....although then high flight might bugger you up when you're in the trees.....

Click to expand...

i'll just thin it!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			i'll just thin it!
		
Click to expand...

Again..?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played Formby today, what a fabulous golf course, great variety of holes, loved it all. Its was great. From contacting to book up a tee time, to checking course status, paying, pro shop, soup & sandwiches included, clubhouse, to playing, to the course, just everything fantastic.

Millionaires golf in still/sunny conditions. Won matchplay against son 2 & 1. Shot 7 over, son shot 3 over, both 2 under handicap so drew net strokeplay.

Must try to return this 'winter' on the deal and squeeze in the Formby ladies course on the same trip, which looked nice from what we could see of it.
		
Click to expand...

It is nice just not as long.
Formby is one of my favourite courses.
They do treat you well.
Have you played Hillside I would recommend it it’s a joy to play.


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Again..?

Click to expand...

Oh yes, although at this time of year it bloody hurts!


----------



## Curls (Dec 4, 2019)

Woodall Hotchkin this morning, first time I’ve played it since the changes made. OMG 😮It was always a great course but there were a few holes I wasn’t sold on. 
	
Forget all that. It is

STUNNING

start to finish. Hats off Mr Doak.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 4, 2019)

Played on temp greens, in the fog and complete waste of time , didn't see a single flag all day to aim at  so was hit and hope . Fog policy at club now updated as we had a Greens meeting tonight


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played today with a young man 20yr old .
Told me he has only been playing for 12 months got handicap of 6 and by what I witnessed today will be a lot lower.
Really nice young man , 42 yr age difference sometimes makes conversation hard but we just seemed to be on the same wavelength.
Really enjoyed my game and we played some really nice golf.
Company is everything in golf imo.
		
Click to expand...

That's some going, although my doubles partner tells everyone he has been playing 12 months whenever we meet someone new, even though he was on the board in 2012 and has been playing with me for 2 years! Very strange but just let him get on with it


----------



## Junior (Dec 5, 2019)

DRW said:



			Played Formby today, what a fabulous golf course, great variety of holes, loved it all. Its was great. From contacting to book up a tee time, to checking course status, paying, pro shop, soup & sandwiches included, clubhouse, to playing, to the course, just everything fantastic.

Millionaires golf in still/sunny conditions. Won matchplay against son 2 & 1. Shot 7 over, son shot 3 over, both 2 under handicap so drew net strokeplay.

Must try to return this 'winter' on the deal and squeeze in the Formby ladies course on the same trip, which looked nice from what we could see of it.
		
Click to expand...

My fave in the North West.  The ladies course is fantastic aswell.  Obviously the same land and has the same tranquil feeling.  I need to try and get there this Winter too.


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2019)

Junior said:



			My fave in the North West.  The ladies course is fantastic aswell.  Obviously the same land and has the same tranquil feeling.  I need to try and get there this Winter too.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the course, but having played it with Big Stu I didn’t find it that tranquil !


----------



## Dando (Dec 5, 2019)

Played Walton Heaths old course and did ok. 2 birdies trumped by an eagle 3 on the 13th.
Made even better that my company paid for it and the full English beforehand


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 5, 2019)

Played a sub four hour round, Booyakasha. If I hit every shot like I hit my three wood today, I would be playing off scratch.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Played a sub four hour round, Booyakasha. If I hit every shot like I hit my three wood today, I would be playing off scratch.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that mate. If you hit your pitching wedge like a 3 wood you'd be bloody miles through the back.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure about that mate. If you hit your pitching wedge like a 3 wood you'd be bloody miles through the back.
		
Click to expand...

I was 😖


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure about that mate. If you hit your pitching wedge like a 3 wood you'd be bloody miles through the back.
		
Click to expand...

Not always ,pitching wedge from 220yds would be fine.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not always ,pitching wedge from 220yds would be fine.

Click to expand...

Standard forum distance 👍


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Standard forum distance 👍
		
Click to expand...

It would give you a problem with gapping though,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2019)

11 very pleasant opening holes and then the sun disappeared. The temperature dropped like a stone and it all became unpleasant for the next 4-5 holes. Finished the last 3 well but still feeling cold now. 

Big pluses today, 3 wood and putter. Downside, mid irons as usual.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2019)

Curls said:



			Woodall Hotchkin this morning, first time I’ve played it since the changes made. OMG 😮It was always a great course but there were a few holes I wasn’t sold on. 
	View attachment 28684
Forget all that. It is

STUNNING

start to finish. Hats off Mr Doak.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased you enjoyed it and I am pleased we have offered all the Sleaford members an option whilst your place is closed 👍


----------



## IanM (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice day in Newport today.... played nicely apart from some poor long putting.  Ho hum. December golf....just nice to be playing


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2019)

Went over to Wexham Park today, just me and a mate as a two-ball. Started really badly, double triple double, just didn't warm up enough I think. I always forget they have a 'starter' there for literally no reason that I can fathom, and I just felt a bit rushed. 

But anyway, I recovered brilliantly as the rest of the front nine was par bogey par par birdie birdie for a front nine of 41! (20 points). Back nine was half decent, 44 (17) for a round of 85, 37 points. Very happy with that after the awful first three holes. It's actually a testament to how I've been trying to improve the mental side of my game, I've been reading Bob Rotella, watching Golf Sidekick on YouTube - the old me would have had a tantrum and had an entirely awful front nine I think, so really pleased at how I was able to look past the poor start. Those two have helped me a lot with putting as well as I'm striking putts more confidently.

Weather was great too, 10 or 11 degrees with a bit of sun here and there, I even managed to get the shorts back out, haha. Lovely.


----------



## Curls (Dec 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Pleased you enjoyed it and I am pleased we have offered all the Sleaford members an option whilst your place is closed 👍
		
Click to expand...

It’s a great offer and judging by the groups we played through (6 of them in total) it’s very much being taken up! A lot of Sleaford displaced out. Thanks for extending the offer to us it is very much appreciated 👍🏻


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2019)

Curls said:



			It’s a great offer and judging by the groups we played through (6 of them in total) it’s very much being taken up! A lot of Sleaford displaced out. Thanks for extending the offer to us it is very much appreciated 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

All local clubs need to stick together and this shows. 

I only hope there is no lasting damage at Sleaford. Seeing the pics wasn’t good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Went over to Wexham Park today, just me and a mate as a two-ball. Started really badly, double triple double, just didn't warm up enough I think. I always forget they have a 'starter' there for literally no reason that I can fathom, and I just felt a bit rushed.

But anyway, I recovered brilliantly as the rest of the front nine was par bogey par par birdie birdie for a front nine of 41! (20 points). Back nine was half decent, 44 (17) for a round of 85, 37 points. Very happy with that after the awful first three holes. It's actually a testament to how I've been trying to improve the mental side of my game, I've been reading Bob Rotella, watching Golf Sidekick on YouTube - the old me would have had a tantrum and had an entirely awful front nine I think, so really pleased at how I was able to look past the poor start. Those two have helped me a lot with putting as well as I'm striking putts more confidently.

Weather was great too, 10 or 11 degrees with a bit of sun here and there, I even managed to get the shorts back out, haha. Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Which course did you play? 

I had the monthly stableford. 30 points but hit it better than that. Putter was ice cold - no sorry crap. 41 putts a season high. Started so well with a 4 iron that pitched a foot from the hole and left a six footer that I converted. It could only go downhill and did. Enjoyed myself and a really nice group to play in. Try again in the roll up tomorrow


----------



## Curls (Dec 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			All local clubs need to stick together and this shows.

I only hope there is no lasting damage at Sleaford. Seeing the pics wasn’t good.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s a sad sight, I drop down at the weekends for something to eat but it’s tough to look out at what ought be the fairway you’re enjoying and seeing the gulls enjoying it instead.

No idea about the damage we won’t know til the water recedes. They pumped out and exposed the 13th green but it filled back in overnight. Sickener. Time will tell but in the meantime it’s great to see clubs like yours supporting us, thanks again 👍🏻


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Which course did you play?
		
Click to expand...

There's only one eighteen hole there - the blue course.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 8, 2019)

Not played for 2 months. Rock up with a mate to play 18 ended up in the comp. Long story. Bonked the ball aqwesomely with an old cobra king summat. rolled in some putts (never EVER happens) 36 points!!!! 2 blobs due to tee shots in VERY MUDDY rough, ball vanished. GRrrrrrrrrrrrr.. I was bluddy awesome. 

As useual, some bandit was in with 41 anf two others with 38. piggin bandits


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			There's only one eighteen hole there - the blue course.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that. I wasn't aware they changed the set up in 2015


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cheers for that. I wasn't aware they changed the set up in 2015
		
Click to expand...

I think there was only ever one eighteen though. They used to have two nines which was the 'red' and the 'green', but when they changed it they scrapped the red (although recycled some of the old red holes to be part of the new blue course) to put a Footgolf in. Green still exists over the other side of the road.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think there was only ever one eighteen though. They used to have two nines which was the 'red' and the 'green', but when they changed it they scrapped the red (although recycled some of the old red holes to be part of the new blue course) to put a Footgolf in. Green still exists over the other side of the road.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I remember - two nines. Didn't know they had footgolf. Not for me. Don't really like the place so been a long time since I was there

On a separate note - usual roll up today. Very windy made the conditions very tricky. Felt really lousy when I woke up and hoped the fresh air would help. Nope and felt out of sorts all day but managed to get it round in 30 points. Putting has been very off all weekend and shows that not working on it regularly makes a difference. On the plus side it was mid pack and my three scraped the 3 ball team prize. We have a "bitch" for the lowest score and winner takes all the cash but has to buy everyone a drink and the bitch has to provide table service fetching them and clearing up the empties. Thought I'd be in the hunt for the accompanying rosette the loser has to wear in the clubhouse too so pleasantly surprised to be mid-table


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 8, 2019)

Christmas stableford on both Saturday and Sunday this weekend. Saturday always more popular, but I could only play Sunday. Only 15 entries. Non qualifier, pick and place through the general area due to the muddy and wet course.

38 / 38 gross for 40 PTS playing off 9!

Beaten to second place on countback!


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2019)

Winter League 4BBB matchplay, I was playing:
Mizuno White Fang graphite late 1980s era 1, 3 and 5 woods
Dunlop Peter Thomson mid 1970s era 3 to SW
Dunlop Peter Thomson putter, late 1950s era

I didn't feel a swing all day and was never comfortable with the putter, on top of that one of their guys had a great day chipping and putting so we did well to only lose 1 down. 
I thought I was going to have a 5 footer on the last to win the hole and halve the match but their guy holed a right to left breaking 18 footer to seal it.


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 9, 2019)

Weekend medal, drove it well. Hit irons well on front 9, missed a few good birdie opportunities. Hung on back 9 into the cold wind, birdied last for a nett 66.... lost on count back! 
Seems like I’m going back in the right direction again.


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Played Walton Heaths old course and did ok. 2 birdies trumped by an eagle 3 on the 13th.
Made even better that my company paid for it and the full English beforehand
		
Click to expand...

Still no invite!! Ha

Well played buddy.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 9, 2019)

Day off today, just been down 9 of Herts for a practise knock. Only took a half set of 7 clubs. There was a really strong wind up and it was very muddy but I still knocked it round pretty well for a 6 over par 38 (three pars six bogeys).


----------



## ADB (Dec 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thats what I remember - two nines. Didn't know they had footgolf. Not for me. Don't really like the place so been a long time since I was there

On a separate note - usual roll up today. Very windy made the conditions very tricky. Felt really lousy when I woke up and hoped the fresh air would help. Nope and felt out of sorts all day but managed to get it round in 30 points. Putting has been very off all weekend and shows that not working on it regularly makes a difference. On the plus side it was mid pack and my three scraped the 3 ball team prize. *We have a "bitch" for the lowest score and winner takes all the cash but has to buy everyone a drink and the bitch has to provide table service fetching them and clearing up the empties.* Thought I'd be in the hunt for the accompanying rosette the loser has to wear in the clubhouse too so pleasantly surprised to be mid-table
		
Click to expand...

You guys know it’s nearly 2020 right?


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Dec 9, 2019)

First time on a course in two decades. Quick 9 holes at Farnham Park (Farnham Par 3, not Stoke Poges!) - bit muddy but really enjoyed it. Even birdied a couple of holes, which I've never done, ever!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2019)

Played a new course for me today
The Berkshire Red...oh my what a glorious place to play golf.
Started at 11.30 so didnt get to sample the delights the kitchen had to offer.
Big thanks to Dando, Chris and Mark for the excellent company and banter.
Played pretty well to accumulate 34 points on a pretty breezy day
It was almost like playing two courses in one...the Greenkeepers were ironing the greens almost as we left them until we got onto the back 9 
They'd jumped ahead of us and the speed of the greens doubled instantly...made for some interesting putting 
What a good day.........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2019)

ADB said:



			You guys know it’s nearly 2020 right?
		
Click to expand...

Yes thank you and you ask any of the our Sunday roll up what their sole aim is each week and it's simply to avoid the rosette and finishing last. The banter is fierce and those giving it one week soon get it the next if they fail epically. We have visitors asking what's going on and no-one (without exception) has seen anything wrong and nothing but banter. We have had new members of the club see the craic and ask to join the roll up. No-one takes any offence. The rosette has "best bitch" from a dog show one of our members shows his dogs at and it's firmly part of the club and roll up tradition so I'm making no apologies for it if you don't agree with it. Nothing more than a bit of fun. Perhaps try it


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Played a new course for me today
The Berkshire Red...oh my what a glorious place to play golf.
Started at 11.30 so didnt get to sample the delights the kitchen had to offer.
Big thanks to Dando, Chris and Mark for the excellent company and banter.
Played pretty well to accumulate 34 points on a pretty breezy day
It was almost like playing two courses in one...the Greenkeepers were ironing the greens almost as we left them until we got onto the back 9 
They'd jumped ahead of us and the speed of the greens doubled instantly...made for some interesting putting 
What a good day.........
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Played a new course for me today
The Berkshire Red...oh my what a glorious place to play golf.
Started at 11.30 so didnt get to sample the delights the kitchen had to offer.
Big thanks to Dando, Chris and Mark for the excellent company and banter.
Played pretty well to accumulate 34 points on a pretty breezy day
It was almost like playing two courses in one...the Greenkeepers were ironing the greens almost as we left them until we got onto the back 9 
They'd jumped ahead of us and the speed of the greens doubled instantly...made for some interesting putting 
What a good day.........
		
Click to expand...


Great days golf but it’s always frustrating when you spend more time in the car than on the course


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 10, 2019)

Played yesterday .. now thawed out! Figured out how to hit off this matt thing. Issue was it rolling up the face and loss of distance, I think. So I positioned the ball to be caught on the upward part of my swing, so fractions of an inch ... seemed to work yesterday.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2019)

round with the boys, quite windy (northerly) played well going out, 3 under gross... back 9 had a case of the rights, not helped by a strong crosswind, don't think i saw anything but the right rough the whole back 9


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Great days golf but it’s always frustrating when you spend more time in the car than on the course
		
Click to expand...

It was a great day on a fabulous course. Even in the middle of winter the course was very playable, the company excellent and Imurg put a decent round together even though the wind was up for most of the afternoon


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

Had my first round for about seven weeks, due to a bad back.
I was generally shocking but thoroughly enjoyed it, it was just for some fresh air and laughter.
I was playing with the club pro who made two general observations.
1. I overswing. I've been fighting that all my life and now just accept it.
2. I have almost no weight shift. How do I overcome this, in simple terms?


----------



## Curls (Dec 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Had my first round for about seven weeks, due to a bad back.
I was generally shocking but thoroughly enjoyed it, it was just for some fresh air and laughter.
I was playing with the club pro who made two general observations.
1. I overswing. I've been fighting that all my life and now just accept it.
2. I have almost no weight shift. How do I overcome this, in simple terms?
		
Click to expand...

1. Don’t accept it!

2. Hard work.

If you don’t shift weight now you probably remain pretty central through the swing, something you’ve probably learned to do to fight the fact that your overswing makes the clubhead hard to return properly to impact. If you introduce a quick fix to shift your weight chances are you’ll be swaying rather than rotating around your core properly, once your centre starts moving around you’ll find it very difficult to make good contact.

There are good drills on YouTube involving taking address then a step right, then left (swinging but without hitting a ball). Also standing/swinging a 50 yard pitch with your feet together to feel the weight on one foot then the other. But the key is you rotate from the hips and apply the weight from there, not allowing sway to creep in. Draw a line on a mirror and set it up tilted on the ground so you can see yourself and don’t move off the line.

3. See a pro. 😊


----------



## GG26 (Dec 14, 2019)

Social round this morning, only second time out in the past seven weeks.  Usual round of some good stuff and some poor holes too.  Just need to keep remembering to keep a good rhythm and not to get too fast.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2019)

Got home from my football team Christmas drinks at 4am, then up at 9 for golf. Was never going to end well. 

'Christmas Competition' today which is normally a fun one with a few extra prizes. My hangover golf is very inconsistent to say the least though, finished on a mighty 22 points. Oh well!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2019)

Curls said:



			1. Don’t accept it!

2. Hard work.

If you don’t shift weight now you probably remain pretty central through the swing, something you’ve probably learned to do to fight the fact that your overswing makes the clubhead hard to return properly to impact. If you introduce a quick fix to shift your weight chances are you’ll be swaying rather than rotating around your core properly, once your centre starts moving around you’ll find it very difficult to make good contact.

There are good drills on YouTube involving taking address then a step right, then left (swinging but without hitting a ball). Also standing/swinging a 50 yard pitch with your feet together to feel the weight on one foot then the other. But the key is you rotate from the hips and apply the weight from there, not allowing sway to creep in. Draw a line on a mirror and set it up tilted on the ground so you can see yourself and don’t move off the line.

3. See a pro. 😊
		
Click to expand...

I disagree...... to a point

As anyone who saw me struggling at the London Club a few years ago, anyone that has habitually overswung, especially for as long as I have will struggle to find a point to stop far shorter without a whole host of knock on effects. In an ideal world, yes I agree and spend the winter doing a lot of really hard work and drills and make it shorter and compact but as I found when I went down that road, it is a lot easier said than done. 

I personally feel from my own experiences that it is possible to make a good turn (even with a long swing) and to rotate well and apply the weight well enough to hit down and compact the ball with a good strike. It depends how bothered Slime can be, how much he wants to work at it, how much a pro wants to help change it and whether he can expect going backwards before going forward


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2019)

Brutal was the only way to describe it. Strong winds and playing long after the rain and off the whites. I hosted Dufferman and we played in the Saturday roll. I told him he's seen the course at its absolute toughest and he coped admirably. The greens were still in great condition and overall has stood up well to all the rain we've had in the last 48 hours. I think (hope) he enjoyed it. Shock horror though was the fact 32 points won and I was second on 31 so picked up some cash. Adam (Dufferman) even left £1 ahead of the game as we won the team prize


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 14, 2019)

36 level par front nine!
41 five over back nine 😟
Course was about as wet as it could be before they close it!!! Shoes and waterproofs ruined again!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2019)

played the winter stableford comp at Nairn Dunbar, full course off the full legnth course, played well on the front 9 2o points, putted really well. got to the 12 and it all went wrong, blocks came back two balls OOB on there and 13 put 2 ball in the gorse, so went those without scoring, came back on 14, 15 and 16, but 17 hit a great dive with only 70 to go as i took my back  swing the ball rolled off the mat and i just glanced the ball, not being Tiger and not able to pull out so failed to score on 3 holes, so 35 points . folded like a cheap suit


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 15, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			played the winter stableford comp at Nairn Dunbar, full course off the full legnth course, played well on the front 9 2o points, putted really well. got to the 12 and it all went wrong, blocks came back two balls OOB on there and 13 put 2 ball in the gorse, so went those without scoring, came back on 14, 15 and 16, but 17 hit a great dive with only 70 to go as i took my back  swing the ball rolled off the mat and i just glanced the ball, not being Tiger and not able to pull out so failed to score on 3 holes, so 35 points . folded like a cheap suit

Click to expand...

Bottle crashes in winter league is a bit worrying for the season ahead!

😂🎄


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2019)

Played in winter  league and lost 2 and 1. Fortunately we are already through to knock out stages. Actually played ok and had 40 points individually. Birdie at the last after match was lost.

Course in great nick despite all the rain. Greens decent pace and nice and smooth. Only the odd puddle on fairways. Should be good for meet up tomorrow.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2019)

Played in the Sunday morning swindle, the 4 ball I was in scored 39,39,39, 38 points and I lost my first swindle outing on count back. One of the others got a hole in one on the par 3 14th, thinned 8 iron barely left the ground, hit flagstick and dropped 😉😉. Anyway, probably my best round in a good while  and largely because the putter behaved


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Played in the Sunday morning swindle, the 4 ball I was in scored 39,39,39, 38 points and I lost my first swindle outing on count back. One of the others got a hole in one on the par 3 14th, thinned 8 iron barely left the ground, hit flagstick and dropped 😉😉. Anyway, probably my best round in a good while  and largely because the putter behaved
		
Click to expand...

Mines a pint please Chris. Assume a thin is the only way you can reach par 3s at your age ?

Well done, still waiting after 46 years.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2019)

richart said:



			Mines a pint please Chris. Assume a thin is the only way you can reach par 3s at your age ?

Well done, still waiting after 46 years.

Click to expand...

It was one of the others in my group who got the hole in one Rich. I actually birdied the hole. It was the same hole that I faced a couple of years back


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			It was one of the others in my group who got the hole in one Rich. I actually birdied the hole. It was the same hole that I faced a couple of years back
		
Click to expand...

Losing the hole with a birdie. Tough school Chris.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2019)

richart said:



			Losing the hole with a birdie. Tough school Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Stableford- Rich 😉😉


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 15, 2019)

Got 7 holes in, once again slow play. Some people think they are playing the masters ! Really frustrating


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2019)

First game since September, couldn't hit a decent tee shot for about 5 holes. 38 points, ok on a shortened course but happy with that.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 15, 2019)

Played for the first time in a few weeks, hit some guff shots but hit a few decent shots, ended up with 36 points but as its a shorter course it’s nothing to get excited about .

Course is playing really well considering it’s done nothing but rain since the end of September  

Looking forward to spring already


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 16, 2019)

Course is playing relatively easy off winter mats, shorter, less chance of errant tee shots running off the fairways and greens are very receptive, even so scoring was high in our group on Saturday, 45, 41, 39, 39 & 38 stableford points.
Mine was a 39, gross 77 which I was very pleased with, had a lesson in the week and adjusted my driver adding 2 degrees of loft and going from neutral to draw bias. I hit 64% of fairways and of the ones that missed, only one did nt' offer me a clear sight of the green - well pleased.


----------



## Curls (Dec 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree...... to a point

As anyone who saw me struggling at the London Club a few years ago, anyone that has habitually overswung, especially for as long as I have will struggle to find a point to stop far shorter without a whole host of knock on effects. In an ideal world, yes I agree and spend the winter doing a lot of really hard work and drills and make it shorter and compact but as I found when I went down that road, it is a lot easier said than done.

I personally feel from my own experiences that it is possible to make a good turn (even with a long swing) and to rotate well and apply the weight well enough to hit down and compact the ball with a good strike. It depends how bothered Slime can be, how much he wants to work at it, how much a pro wants to help change it and whether he can expect going backwards before going forward
		
Click to expand...

Hi Homer, I didn’t say he should artificially shorten his swing, just that he shouldn’t accept an overswing as his cross to bear. I agree with you that it is tenable but he isn't rotating, that's the problem, he's not transferring any weight so you can imagine the problem his overswing presents as opposed to that of John Daly, who rotates considerably and transfers a considerable amount of weight! We can offer quick fixes but the real solution, like you say, isn't easy at all.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2019)

First round in a few weeks.

Society Xmas bash. 33 points off 12. More than happy with that! 

Now to go and enjoy a free bar!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2019)

Curls said:



			Hi Homer, I didn’t say he should artificially shorten his swing, just that he shouldn’t accept an overswing as his cross to bear. I agree with you that it is tenable but he isn't rotating, that's the problem, he's not transferring any weight so you can imagine the problem his overswing presents as opposed to that of John Daly, who rotates considerably and transfers a considerable amount of weight! We can offer quick fixes but the real solution, like you say, isn't easy at all.
		
Click to expand...

It's really, really tough to consistently shorten the swing after 30+ years especially on the course and in a competitive round. I do usually make a decent turn and get through the ball so feel in my case I can play with it although I know I am always reliant on good timing which is why I've done a lot of work on slowing my tempo to give myself more time going back and especially in transition and swinging down. If its done with little or no weight change I can see how there are issues, I would simply use winter to get a few lessons and focus on moving the weight correctly (or go down the youtube route - plenty of good videos out there). I'd simply tell the pro at this stage the length isn't a problem but getting back and through is and start there. A long swing can be playable but it does need regular work and of course is reliant on good timing and being "on it" which is also why I've invested so much in my short game as scrambling can hide a bad ball striking round on the card to some degree


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 17, 2019)

One of our regular playing partners has upped sticks and joined Enville so 3 of us joined him to  play the Lodge today . Cold and frosty with fog lingering between the trees made it very atmospheric and we had  a great battle with them winning on the last as his birdie putt lipped out in sunshine . Great Winters day golf


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 18, 2019)

After a 8 week break, bad back, I’m off for a round this morning. #nervous#worried#paracetamol...


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			After a 8 week break, bad back, I’m off for a round this morning. #nervous#worried#paracetamol...
		
Click to expand...

Probably too late, but go Ibuprofen alongside Paracetamol. The former is an anti-inflamatory and the latter is a pain killer, they work really well together.
Tablets before you play, beer after you play.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2019)

Roll up Christmas comp and lunch... hit the ball so well, too well, ground rock hard, even a 9 iron was going 200 yards, not much good if you are trying to only hit it 100.

just outside the prizes though did get a nearest the pin.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			After a 8 week break, bad back, I’m off for a round this morning. #nervous#worried#paracetamol...
		
Click to expand...

Out in 11 points, and not looking pretty. Back in 20 points, inc 3 birdies on the back 9. Came 3rd, and also picked up a nearest the pin and a 2. Lots of pain from the 11th onwards, and I'll hang the clubs up for a few months.

Great to see the guys again, and especially good to see Backwoodsman out here for a short visit - and a special thank you for a lovely Christmas present.


----------



## Curls (Dec 18, 2019)

Another round on the Hotchkin at Woodall Spa to confirm that the first time wasn’t just some delirious dream. It really is that good.

To top it off was shown around the world class facilities by @Lincoln Quaker, who I’m sure it will surprise no one to learn is a gent. THanks chap.

Head. Turned. Big time 😳


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2019)

Curls said:



			Another round on the Hotchkin at Woodall Spa to confirm that the first time wasn’t just some delirious dream. It really is that good.

To top it off was shown around the world class facilities by @Lincoln Quaker, who I’m sure it will surprise no one to learn is a gent. THanks chap.

Head. Turned. Big time 😳
		
Click to expand...

Good to meet you Dave 👍

See you in a few weeks time 😉


----------



## Junior (Dec 19, 2019)

Played Warrington in a maxi Tours event yesterday.  Really impressed with the condition of the course given the amount of rain we have had.  They were on pretty much a full course,  all be it with mats for some of the tees. the fairways had drained superbly.  It was playing tough with a 3 club and very icy wind but I drove it great but started whipping the short irons a bit left for some reason and missed a few greens with short irons and wedge which is never good.  Was on handicap though which I was pleased with.


----------



## larmen (Dec 19, 2019)

Played 9 in the morning, 49 shots. Then played another 9 in the rain in the afternoon, 44 shots.So why can’t I even break 120 on a full course?
I think I should be shooting high 90s, but I keep having 3-5 shock holes on 18 which I don’t have playing 9.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 19, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Out in 11 points, and not looking pretty. Back in 20 points, inc 3 birdies on the back 9. Came 3rd, and also picked up a nearest the pin and a 2. Lots of pain from the 11th onwards, and I'll hang the clubs up for a few months.

Great to see the guys again, and especially good to see Backwoodsman out here for a short visit - and a special thank you for a lovely Christmas present.
		
Click to expand...

A bit belated, but had a great day out with Hobbit at Aguilon yesterday - thanks Brian, and hope the back problems are sortable soon. (Your trouble was a bit obvious & tragic if it curtails your golfing life..).  Just to make everyone envious, it was sunny all day, shorts weather, and had to take the jumper off halfway round.  Hobbits 11 points going out was  superb compared to my 8. But I too had a rather better back nine  after I abandoned the driver. Chuffed to bits with my second shot  to 3 feet on 16 and happy to hit the green on the par 3 17th  (the green of which has an enormous ravine on three sides). Cracking course & would love to play it again sometime - preferably in company of Brian provided his back is sorted & proves up to the task.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nairn Dunbar Christmas comp, really nice day here, about 8 deg no wind a bright sunshine.

played OK 39 points, but missed 3 short putts, was leading but i doubt it wil even been in the top 10, full handicap on short course... two 2's though so will at least get something


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 21, 2019)

Played comp and roll up. Played well enough tee to green but as my partners said I couldn’t buy a putt. However of the 4 par 3s I birdied 3 of them to give me a shot at the 2s pot. Ended up with 35 points but if I had sank a few more putts it could have been closer if not more than 40. My team won the roll up so I got a share, although I did feel like ballast! 
New irons are fantastic. Really enjoyed myself with them been a while since I have felt like that.


----------



## Redtraveller (Dec 22, 2019)

Played yesterday, course is down to par 70 (from 72) on the winter course.
I shot a 66, my lowest ever round. 10 pars, 6 birdies and 2 bogies for 44 stableford points (off 4) to win the comp. Absolutely made up with it. Hadn’t hit a ball for 2 weeks either.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 22, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			Got 7 holes in, once again slow play. Some people think they are playing the masters ! Really frustrating
		
Click to expand...

That's your 🤡 (s) who say they'll take 4 hours regardless as they're paying their fees and won't be rushed. 

Ruins it for everyone bar themselves.


----------



## beggsy (Dec 22, 2019)

I played today my 4th round since rejoining a club after 3 years away from golf and shot a 78 gross
And still left a few shots out there with poor chipping and wrong club selection 
But it’s a start and hopefully it carries on 🏌️‍♂️⛳️


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2019)

beggsy said:



			I played today my 4th round since rejoining a club after 3 years away from golf and shot a 78 gross
And still left a few shots out there with poor chipping and wrong club selection
But it’s a start and hopefully it carries on 🏌️‍♂️⛳️
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, at that rate if you never played again you could probably turn pro 😉😉


----------



## Curls (Dec 22, 2019)

beggsy said:



			I played today my 4th round since rejoining a club after 3 years away from golf and shot a 78 gross
And still left a few shots out there with poor chipping and wrong club selection
But it’s a start and hopefully it carries on 🏌️‍♂️⛳️
		
Click to expand...

Impressive. You must have been low before you took a break?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 22, 2019)

Played this morning And we even had @Captainron tag along but thank the Lord I didn’t get drawn out with him 🤣

Anyway played pretty crap. Tired lazy swings. Had quite a few pars and no birdies but as it was a team game today my efforts helped guide the team to not winning a penny 🤣


----------



## Captainron (Dec 22, 2019)

I played like a mix between Jeremy Corbyn and Nicola Sturgeon. 
It was ugly and pointless.


----------



## beggsy (Dec 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Blimey, at that rate if you never played again you could probably turn pro 😉😉
		
Click to expand...

If only mate ha 😂😂


----------



## beggsy (Dec 22, 2019)

Curls said:



			Impressive. You must have been low before you took a break?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks pal 
I got down to 6.3 my lowest and finished on 7.5


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 23, 2019)

Final game at CLS yesterday with my mates, it was a tremendous laugh, specially when one of the other pair missed a tiddler on 18 to hand us the game 🤣
I'll officially be a nomad golfer on 1st January but I'm possibly going to join the course in my village once the season starts around March time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Final game at CLS yesterday with my mates, it was a tremendous laugh, specially when one of the other pair missed a tiddler on 18 to hand us the game 🤣
I'll officially be a nomad golfer on 1st January but I'm possibly going to join the course in my village once the season starts around March time.
		
Click to expand...

A bit more biking next year?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A bit more biking next year?
		
Click to expand...

A lot more mate, I'll try not to fall off as much though 🤕


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			A lot more mate, I'll try not to fall off as much though 🤕
		
Click to expand...

That's a good resolution for 2020 🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2019)

Roll up at Nairn though only 12 of us. Back on 18 holes though winter green on 4, 12 and 13 due to work. hit it great, team scores though i did have an eagle and 4 birdies, though 3 of them on the winters


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 23, 2019)

Course was back open today and I've finished work for the year so I popped down for a quick 18 on my own, just played off the yellows for a quick practise round. Conditions were a little tough on the front nine so picked up a few double bogeys, but three pars as well - 44/15pts at half way. Back nine was pretty good as no more doubles, 40/21pts for an 84 with 36pts. So turned into a nice little round in the end. Finished it with a lovely right to left twenty-odd foot putt on the 18th which was nice.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 23, 2019)

Played at Glenbervie today it was a tad wet underfoot but the greens were actually better than good for this time of the year. Collected the prize money so that's the Christmas dinner taken care off.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 23, 2019)

Played this morning. 

After a yesterday’s awful effort I actually played really well. 

2 birdies loads of pars. One car crash and I shot 5 over. 

Where has that been hiding all year 😡


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Played Bootle. Playing very short but dry enough an very Windy. 
I’ve not played in what seems like ages, so to hit an 83 was a bonus. In truth tho wedge distance and in was woeful. 
Just good to get a game in


----------



## Lump (Dec 24, 2019)

Haven’t touched the clubs in 3 weeks due to weather and work. 
-1gross in knock around today. Was -4 at one point on the back 9 but 3 cheeky 3 stabs helped to bring back down to Earth. developed a low bullet draw with the driver which is new and something I find hard to aim for.


----------



## IanG (Dec 24, 2019)

Bounce game in North Berwick today with a couple of work colleagues. Only a light breeze so ideal conditions apart from the greens which were still recovering from a recent tine and sanding. We three often play  a 'matchplay' game - our better ball off bare feet vs the course par. We are a 5, a 10 and a 12 handicap so it is possible to beat the course but usually we lose out as we don't score enough birdies. It's a fun format when you're mainly out for the craic. We lost 1 down on 18 (again).


----------



## Tongo (Dec 24, 2019)

Played 18 holes on the new course at Leckford. A pleasant winter's afternoon with plenty of sunshine albeit rather windy.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2019)

Well my hiatus didn't last long, joined the course in the village I live in earlier 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 27, 2019)

Played 13holes by myself - tried out my Bushnell laser gizmo quite a few times - just to get used to it.  What a faff.  Could be for sale soon.

Had to continually redo distance measurements as I knew what the gizmo was telling me was miles out (often quite a few 10s of yds too long - sometimes way too short).  What's the point if it is so sensitive to the precise thing you are pointing at and it is difficult to be precise as you have to hold it so steady.  Ok I suppose today as I knew when it was wrong - but if it's for playing tracks I don't know I'll not know it's wrong.  Am I missing something.

First impressions?  Waste of money.  Just as well using the rangefinder God provided me with - my two eyes; my brain and my experience.  So today and at this moment - very disappointed, seems like technology oversold.

However - maybe I was just rubbish at using it, with practice I'll get better and it will be the game-changer that everyone tells me using tech is all about...


----------



## pendodave (Dec 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played 13holes by myself - tried out my Bushnell laser gizmo quite a few times - just to get used to it.  What a faff.  Could be for sale soon.

Had to continually redo distance measurements as I knew what the gizmo was telling me was miles out (often quite a few 10s of yds too long - sometimes way too short).  What's the point if it is so sensitive to the precise thing you are pointing at and it is difficult to be precise as you have to hold it so steady.  Ok I suppose today as I knew when it was wrong - but if it's for playing tracks I don't know I'll not know it's wrong.  Am I missing something.

First impressions?  Waste of money.  Just as well using the rangefinder God provided me with - my two eyes; my brain and my experience.  So today and at this moment - very disappointed, seems like technology oversold.

However - maybe I was just rubbish at using it, with practice I'll get better and it will be the game-changer that everyone tells me using tech is all about...
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if its obvious, but you need to make sure the pin seeker mode is on to pick up the nearest object.
I have a Bushnell and genuinely have never spent more than a second or two getting a yardage.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played 13holes by myself - tried out my Bushnell laser gizmo quite a few times - just to get used to it.  What a faff.  Could be for sale soon.

Had to continually redo distance measurements as I knew what the gizmo was telling me was miles out (often quite a few 10s of yds too long - sometimes way too short).  What's the point if it is so sensitive to the precise thing you are pointing at and it is difficult to be precise as you have to hold it so steady.  Ok I suppose today as I knew when it was wrong - but if it's for playing tracks I don't know I'll not know it's wrong.  Am I missing something.

First impressions?  Waste of money.  Just as well using the rangefinder God provided me with - my two eyes; my brain and my experience.  So today and at this moment - very disappointed, seems like technology oversold.

However - maybe I was just rubbish at using it, with practice I'll get better and it will be the game-changer that everyone tells me using tech is all about...
		
Click to expand...

Same problem when I got mine. Like anything, it improves with practice.


----------



## Lump (Dec 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played 13holes by myself - tried out my Bushnell laser gizmo quite a few times - just to get used to it.  What a faff.  Could be for sale soon.

Had to continually redo distance measurements as I knew what the gizmo was telling me was miles out (often quite a few 10s of yds too long - sometimes way too short).  What's the point if it is so sensitive to the precise thing you are pointing at and it is difficult to be precise as you have to hold it so steady.  Ok I suppose today as I knew when it was wrong - but if it's for playing tracks I don't know I'll not know it's wrong.  Am I missing something.

First impressions?  Waste of money.  Just as well using the rangefinder God provided me with - my two eyes; my brain and my experience.  So today and at this moment - very disappointed, seems like technology oversold.

However - maybe I was just rubbish at using it, with practice I'll get better and it will be the game-changer that everyone tells me using tech is all about...
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it’s set to yards and not meters?
I can guarantee it won’t be out by more than +/- 2 yards. It takes a little getting used too hitting your target.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 27, 2019)

had a game on the kings, managed level par, no idea how, drove the ball terrible, but i suppose with short course. two birdes two bogeys, rest pars


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2019)

Play the Oxfordshire in our annual winter outing - course wet in the rough between tees and greens - came second in the team but had a nice 1 under round


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played 13holes by myself - tried out my Bushnell laser gizmo quite a few times - just to get used to it.  What a faff.  Could be for sale soon.

Had to continually redo distance measurements as I knew what the gizmo was telling me was miles out (often quite a few 10s of yds too long - sometimes way too short).  What's the point if it is so sensitive to the precise thing you are pointing at and it is difficult to be precise as you have to hold it so steady.  Ok I suppose today as I knew when it was wrong - but if it's for playing tracks I don't know I'll not know it's wrong.  Am I missing something.

First impressions?  Waste of money.  Just as well using the rangefinder God provided me with - my two eyes; my brain and my experience.  So today and at this moment - very disappointed, seems like technology oversold.

However - maybe I was just rubbish at using it, with practice I'll get better and it will be the game-changer that everyone tells me using tech is all about...
		
Click to expand...


Try this.   Aim in general area of the flag but intentionally hit the trees behind. As soon as you see that yardage ping the flag next.  

This should take you about 3 seconds once you get a bit of practice.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 27, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played 13holes by myself - tried out my Bushnell laser gizmo quite a few times - just to get used to it.  What a faff.  Could be for sale soon.

Had to continually redo distance measurements as I knew what the gizmo was telling me was miles out (often quite a few 10s of yds too long - sometimes way too short).  What's the point if it is so sensitive to the precise thing you are pointing at and it is difficult to be precise as you have to hold it so steady.  Ok I suppose today as I knew when it was wrong - but if it's for playing tracks I don't know I'll not know it's wrong.  Am I missing something.

First impressions?  Waste of money.  Just as well using the rangefinder God provided me with - my two eyes; my brain and my experience.  So today and at this moment - very disappointed, seems like technology oversold.

However - maybe I was just rubbish at using it, with practice I'll get better and it will be the game-changer that everyone tells me using tech is all about...
		
Click to expand...

sounds like user error to me, read the instructions


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			sounds like user error to me, read the instructions

Click to expand...

Or RTFI as the Old Man used to say


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 27, 2019)

Had a cracking round with @Jimaroid this morning on the 14th best course in St Andrews.

@Captainron was supposed to be joining us but the big piece of 🤬 decided to bail as he looked at the wrong weather forecast 🔔

Teed off at 9am on The rather dark Old course, made birdie for the 1st time so that was a bonus, made a boat load of pars on the front 9 then steak pie at the half way but put me back a bit, course was in tremendous condition for the time of year, greens were very very good. Yes we played off mats but I really didn’t spoil it one bit.

Highlights for me.

17th hole hitting peach over the corner of the hotel, thinking I was a bit tight but not as tight as Jim was as he hit a balcony on the old course hotel, if I could stick a picture on here we found his ball still stuck on the room of the conservatory on the hotel 😂




Should have had a birdie on the last as well but I hit the most pathetic 6ft putt ever.

Great day out, thanks Jim 👍


----------



## IanG (Dec 27, 2019)

A day out like no other whatever the season.




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Had a cracking round with @Jimaroid this morning on the 14th best course in St Andrews.

@Captainron was supposed to be joining us but the big piece of 🤬 decided to bail as he looked at the wrong weather forecast 🔔

Teed off at 9am on The rather dark Old course, made birdie for the 1st time so that was a bonus, made a boat load of pars on the front 9 then steak pie at the half way but put me back a bit, course was in tremendous condition for the time of year, greens were very very good. Yes we played off mats but I really didn’t spoil it one bit.

Highlights for me.

17th hole hitting peach over the corner of the hotel, thinking I was a bit tight but not as tight as Jim was as he hit a balcony on the old course hotel, if I could stick a picture on here we found his ball still stuck on the room of the conservatory on the hotel 😂

View attachment 28816


Should have had a birdie on the last as well but I hit the most pathetic 6ft putt ever.

Great day out, thanks Jim 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IanM (Dec 27, 2019)

Played small Soc meeting at Cotswold Edge today.  Didn't hole a thing all day, had 35 points and won by a shot!
Funny course... very unpretentious, inexpensive, has some super holes and on a clear day, great views.  We were well looked after too, very pleasant.  Hardly gets a mention, good Soc venue off the M5, cheap as chips.  Might have to go back in the summer for a proper look!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played 13holes by myself - tried out my Bushnell laser gizmo quite a few times - just to get used to it.  What a faff.  Could be for sale soon.

Had to continually redo distance measurements as I knew what the gizmo was telling me was miles out (often quite a few 10s of yds too long - sometimes way too short).  What's the point if it is so sensitive to the precise thing you are pointing at and it is difficult to be precise as you have to hold it so steady.  Ok I suppose today as I knew when it was wrong - but if it's for playing tracks I don't know I'll not know it's wrong.  Am I missing something.

First impressions?  Waste of money.  Just as well using the rangefinder God provided me with - my two eyes; my brain and my experience.  So today and at this moment - very disappointed, seems like technology oversold.

However - maybe I was just rubbish at using it, with practice I'll get better and it will be the game-changer that everyone tells me using tech is all about...
		
Click to expand...




pendodave said:



			Apologies if its obvious, but you need to make sure the pin seeker mode is on to pick up the nearest object.
I have a Bushnell and genuinely have never spent more than a second or two getting a yardage.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Mine is a cheaper one, but all you do is hold the button down and keep your hand as steady as possible while looking at the pin, then it buzzes and gives you the yardage within about 2 seconds. 8/10 times it's right first time, the other 2 times I might have to redo it, but as I say mine is only a cheap one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for all the tips - will check instructions though (random irritation coming) like a lot of tech these days it was provided with no instructions for use whatsoever - gotta go on-line.  Anyway - off shortly for our roll-up and I’ll try out some of the tips given - and yes my first thought was that it was metres not yards - so 10% out - but no - was showing yards. 

If nothing else it should help calibrate my club yardages...


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 28, 2019)

Played yesterday after the Boxing Day round was washed out. 
Dad has recently joined Ashley Wood in Dorset. Course was impressively dry all things considered. Slow slow greens though. He done be by a point. But the real match (scratch) was won by me. 

Good start at only 5 over for the front nine. Crawled over the line with an 84 (+14). Now ticked up in bed with the symptoms of the missus flu she’s had for the last fortnight.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2019)

Had my best round on the Hotchkin yesterday, even though I messed up on 11, 13 & 17. 

21 points on the front but only 15 on the back and lost my Matchplay, but other than 3 silly moments of madness, I felt pretty solid. 

3rd time the 910 has been out and was finding fairways for fun, bagging pars and just missing out on some birdies, couple that with a new putting style where I was draining single putts from 12ft and in quite comfortably, I was very pleased overall. 

I’m just losing a little concentration and rhythm on the back end of the middle third, which is usually where I’m finding us constantly catching up with play and waiting and simply not getting going again, rushing a little as other groups join us on the tee and then taking a couple of poor holes to get back into a rhythm and then usually finish quite strong, as I like the run in from 14. 

Still learning more about the course each visit, and at last I conquered the 9th which has been my Achilles heel but I just missed out on a great birdie opportunity. 

Hopefully I’ll build on this form tomorrow & Monday.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 28, 2019)

Played for the first time in 3 weeks on a boggy home course. Driver behaved well, but the rest was just 🤮

Nice to be out again though and weather forecast actually looks fairly decent for the next couple of days so hopefully it’ll dry out a bit.


----------



## Redtraveller (Dec 28, 2019)

Following my best ever round last Saturday (66), I went out and shot my second best (67). Made up with that and hoping that score comes close (43 points off 4).


----------



## DRW (Dec 28, 2019)

First out at St Daves and round in 2hr 45mins, lovely millionaires golf, makes getting up at 5.30am worthwhile

Hit 2 GIR, but chipped and putted well(9 pars, 1 birdie). Almost chipped in on 16th and on 17th and finished with a birdie on 18th.

Cant beat golf, looking forward to the next game.


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 28, 2019)

4 club challenge today. Driver, 5w, 7i & 52 degree wedge.  Using 5w as a putter went round with 37pts!  I suspect I’ll do worse in Monday’s comp with a full set.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Dec 28, 2019)

What’s these points people talk about?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2019)

Had a friendly round today on the home course. Felt like I played really well, hitting driver well for the most part, hit hybrids pretty well, short game and putting were mostly good bar one or two holes. Shot 84 for 36 points - exactly the same as I did 5 days ago on the Monday, only this time was off whites rather than yellows so possible slight improvement.


----------



## IainP (Dec 28, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			What’s these points people talk about?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/features/the-game/golf-stableford-explained-77797


----------



## IainP (Dec 28, 2019)

First game in a few weeks, nice to be out. Carried to protect the course, did find myself feeling the walking in heavy ground towards the end. Played some good stuff, then dug out some scores when scratching about, then faded a bit.  Generally pleased with early signs of additions to kit.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2019)

Grim - just unremittingly grim - almost from the off. Excellent tee and second shots on 1st followed by 2 Lucy Lockets and subsequently a blog.  And it continued pretty much for the whole round. And so to 18th - utterly depressed.  Excellent tee and second shots - and as for the 1st 2 x Lucy Locket - the second one hitting my trolley and i Just picked up my ball.   I'd had enough.

Unfortunately my misery was compounded by the confusion I experienced using my Bushnell Laser range finder.  Kept getting incorrect distance measurements (even with Pinseeker mode on) - and even when I got one that I guessed was about right from my own estimation - it was kind of meaningless to me.  I have gone for so long just with my estimation and feel for swing that having a number in my head just adds a thought that I just can't have at the moment whilst I am hitting multiple LLs...

Yes I have always used the on-course distance measurements - but I don't use them precisely.  So for instance If I am around the 150yd marker in my head I will work out if I am a 'long' 150 yds or a 'short' 150yds to where the pin looks to be on the green.  Knowing that the flag is say 147yds from me is actually for me confusing (bizarre and counter-intuitive as perhaps that might seem).  As I don't actually know what club I hit 147yds.  Hard to explain...say I think that 147yds is a 6i.  My problem is then I don't know if it is a long 6i or a short 6i - or a middle 6i - as that is how my distance thinking has evolved.   If in my head it's a long 6i my golf brain has me making a swing accordingly.

And so I think I am going to leave my laser range finder at home for the time being as distance is at the moment irrelevant - irrelevant as I can (like today) find myself 40yds short of the green in the middle of fairway in regulation, and after next short I am 25yds to the right of it...

We are going on for lunch tomorrow with my daughter and her Beau - the new Head Pro at my club and we shall discuss.  And if he doesn't offer a session of lessons to sort me out, then were he ever to think about popping the question and asked me - then the answer would be No...I'll just have to make sure he understands that


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Grim - just unremittingly grim - almost from the off. Excellent tee and second shots on 1st followed by 2 Lucy Lockets and subsequently a blog.  And it continued pretty much for the whole round. And so to 18th - utterly depressed.  Excellent tee and second shots - and as for the 1st 2 x Lucy Locket - the second one hitting my trolley and i Just picked up my ball.   I'd had enough.

Unfortunately my misery was compounded by the confusion I experienced using my Bushnell Laser range finder.  Kept getting incorrect distance measurements (even with Pinseeker mode on) - and even when I got one that I guessed was about right from my own estimation - it was kind of meaningless to me.  I have gone for so long just with my estimation and feel for swing that having a number in my head just adds a thought that I just can't have at the moment whilst I am hitting multiple LLs...

Yes I have always used the on-course distance measurements - but I don't use them precisely.  So for instance If I am around the 150yd marker in my head I will work out if I am a 'long' 150 yds or a 'short' 150yds to where the pin looks to be on the green.  Knowing that the flag is say 147yds from me is actually for me confusing (bizarre and counter-intuitive as perhaps that might seem).  As I don't actually know what club I hit 147yds.  Hard to explain...say I think that 147yds is a 6i.  My problem is then I don't know if it is a long 6i or a short 6i - or a middle 6i - as that is how my distance thinking has evolved.   If in my head it's a long 6i my golf brain has me making a swing accordingly.

And so I think I am going to leave my laser range finder at home for the time being as distance is at the moment irrelevant - irrelevant as I can (like today) find myself 40yds short of the green in the middle of fairway in regulation, and after next short I am 25yds to the right of it...

Click to expand...

150 yards is a bad example though because you have markers there. I need mine to tell me the difference between 90 and 110, or 170 and 190. It sounds like you were just dead set against them on the first place and nothing was ever going to change your mind to be honest. Or if you are as good at estimating yardages as you say then I question why you even got one / asked for one.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Grim - just unremittingly grim - almost from the off. Excellent tee and second shots on 1st followed by 2 Lucy Lockets and subsequently a blog.  And it continued pretty much for the whole round. And so to 18th - utterly depressed.  Excellent tee and second shots - and as for the 1st 2 x Lucy Locket - the second one hitting my trolley and i Just picked up my ball.   I'd had enough.

Unfortunately my misery was compounded by the confusion I experienced using my Bushnell Laser range finder.  Kept getting incorrect distance measurements (even with Pinseeker mode on) - and even when I got one that I guessed was about right from my own estimation - it was kind of meaningless to me.  I have gone for so long just with my estimation and feel for swing that having a number in my head just adds a thought that I just can't have at the moment whilst I am hitting multiple LLs...

Yes I have always used the on-course distance measurements - but I don't use them precisely.  So for instance If I am around the 150yd marker in my head I will work out if I am a 'long' 150 yds or a 'short' 150yds to where the pin looks to be on the green.  Knowing that the flag is say 147yds from me is actually for me confusing (bizarre and counter-intuitive as perhaps that might seem).  As I don't actually know what club I hit 147yds.  Hard to explain...say I think that 147yds is a 6i.  My problem is then I don't know if it is a long 6i or a short 6i - or a middle 6i - as that is how my distance thinking has evolved.   If in my head it's a long 6i my golf brain has me making a swing accordingly.

And so I think I am going to leave my laser range finder at home for the time being as distance is at the moment irrelevant - irrelevant as I can (like today) find myself 40yds short of the green in the middle of fairway in regulation, and after next short I am 25yds to the right of it...

We are going on for lunch tomorrow with my daughter and her Beau - the new Head Pro at my club and we shall discuss.  And if he doesn't offer a session of lessons to sort me out, then were he ever to think about popping the question and asked me - then the answer would be No...I'll just have to make sure he understands that 

Click to expand...

my advice would be to lay off the Booze if you hands are shaking so much you can't zap a pin


----------



## IanG (Dec 28, 2019)

Played nicely in our winter 'bring a bottle' turn up. 76 on my own ball, albeit with a few gimmes, made the scotch pie and chips all the sweeter.


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			150 yards is a bad example though because you have markers there. I need mine to tell me the difference between 90 and 110, or 170 and 190. It sounds like you were just dead set against them on the first place and nothing was ever going to change your mind to be honest. Or if you are as good at estimating yardages as you say then I question why you even got one / asked for one.
		
Click to expand...

It gives him something to moan about! 😂


----------



## IanM (Dec 28, 2019)

Newport this morning. Dry, mild and even a bit of sun.

Our greens are really playing well at the mo too


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Grim - just unremittingly grim - almost from the off. Excellent tee and second shots on 1st followed by 2 Lucy Lockets and subsequently a blog.  And it continued pretty much for the whole round. And so to 18th - utterly depressed.  Excellent tee and second shots - and as for the 1st *2 x Lucy Locket -* *the second one hitting my trolley *and i Just picked up my ball.   I'd had enough.

Unfortunately my misery was compounded by the confusion I experienced using *my Bushnell Laser range finder.  Kept getting incorrect distance measurements* (even with Pinseeker mode on) - and even when I got one that I guessed was about right from my own estimation - it was kind of meaningless to me.  I have gone for so long just with my estimation and feel for swing that having a number in my head just adds a thought that I just can't have at the moment whilst I am hitting multiple LLs...

Yes I have always used the on-course distance measurements - but I don't use them precisely.  So for instance If I am around the 150yd marker in my head I will work out if I am a 'long' 150 yds or a 'short' 150yds to where the pin looks to be on the green.  Knowing that the flag is say 147yds from me is actually for me confusing (bizarre and counter-intuitive as perhaps that might seem).  As I don't actually know what club I hit 147yds.  Hard to explain...say I think that 147yds is a 6i.  My problem is then I don't know if it is a long 6i or a short 6i - or a middle 6i - as that is how my distance thinking has evolved.   If in my head it's a long 6i my golf brain has me making a swing accordingly.

And so I think I am going to leave my laser range finder at home for the time being as distance is at the moment irrelevant - irrelevant as I can (like today) find myself 40yds short of the green in the middle of fairway in regulation, and after next short I am 25yds to the right of it...

We are going on for lunch tomorrow with my daughter and her Beau - the new Head Pro at my club and we shall discuss.  And if he doesn't offer a session of lessons to sort me out, then were he ever to think about popping the question and asked me - then the answer would be No...I'll just have to make sure he understands that 

Click to expand...

Does it give accurate yardages to your trolley?
They'd be easy to check as you can pace it out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2019)

Played the usual roll up. Course fully open but all bunkers GUR. Managed 36 points off the whites so very happy with how I played.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played the usual roll up. Course fully open but all bunkers GUR. Managed 36 points off the whites so very happy with how I played.
		
Click to expand...


Good shooting homer J 

These hybrids must be well settled in by now.  What's the verdict?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Good shooting homer J 

These hybrids must be well settled in by now.  What's the verdict?
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable. Hit a ball into rough on our 7th. Had a tree to go over about 80 yards away. Pulled the 5H and sailed it over to leave a simple pitch and two putts for a net par. No way could I have hit a 5 iron that high from that lie. I am standing on par threes with so much confidence that I can hit target (well more often than not) and the bad ones are still playable. I couldn't say that hitting long irons off the tee


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Unbelievable. Hit a ball into rough on our 7th. Had a tree to go over about 80 yards away. Pulled the 5H and sailed it over to leave a simple pitch and two putts for a net par. No way could I have hit a 5 iron that high from that lie. I am standing on par threes with so much confidence that I can hit target (well more often than not) and the bad ones are still playable. I couldn't say that hitting long irons off the tee
		
Click to expand...


Great to hear.   I'm sure they will play a part in your QFSF next year.    

Onwards and downwards pal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Great to hear.   I'm sure they will play a part in your QFSF next year.    

Onwards and downwards pal.
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side I finished 2019 two shots lower at 15-13 and only 0.1 away from my goal for the season of 12 so feel it is definitely moving forward


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			my advice would be to lay off the Booze if you hands are shaking so much you can't zap a pin

Click to expand...

I don’t drink 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Does it give accurate yardages to your trolley?
They'd be easy to check as you can pace it out. 

Click to expand...

I could pace out the four yards to my trolley - pity it was positioned 90deg from the direction to the flag 😣

I want to believe in the range finder as I am told I must get into 21st century.  Further, on three holes yesterday we were playing very short and from temp tees - in one case to a temp green - with no distance markers - how difficult would it be for the greens team to stick a little sign by each of these tees with the distance to centre of green.  Not required I’m told as ‘everyone’ has some form of range finder.

I’m sure that I’ll sort out using the Bushnell - but until I sort out the LLs it’s information that I really don’t need.  I just need to get the ball going in roughly the right direction - an accurate yardage I think seems to make me want to ‘control’ a shot - and for me with the LLs that’s disastrous. I used to be able to control my swing well for specific distances - but that was then. No longer.  That controlled swing that was once so good is always now the one that makes me hit a LL 🙃


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 29, 2019)

played Nairn Dunbar, with 3 other Nairn guys, quite a nice day, dry with a slight breeze. one of the guys has had lymes disease and was struggling after 10  holes, then as 3 ball it was quite slow so we walked off after the 16th. was suppose to be playing Dornoch today, but its blowing  and they others don't fancy it in this wind.


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2019)

Why can't people actually use the word 'shank'?
Is it a Macbeth type of thing?
Are people really that superstitious?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I don’t drink 👍
		
Click to expand...

but your hands must be shaking if you can't get a reading on the pin?

have you tried looking thought the lens and pointing the aim circle on the target and pressing the button?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I could pace out the four yards to my trolley - pity it was positioned 90deg from the direction to the flag 😣

I want to believe in the range finder as I am told I must get into 21st century.  Further, on three holes yesterday we were playing very short and from temp tees - in one case to a temp green - with no distance markers - how difficult would it be for the greens team to stick a little sign by each of these tees with the distance to centre of green.  Not required I’m told as ‘everyone’ has some form of range finder.

I’m sure that I’ll sort out using the Bushnell - but until I sort out the LLs it’s information that I really don’t need.  I just need to get the ball going in roughly the right direction - an accurate yardage I think seems to make me want to ‘control’ a shot - and for me with the LLs that’s disastrous. I used to be able to control my swing well for specific distances - but that was then. No longer.  That controlled swing that was once so good is always now the one that makes me hit a LL 🙃
		
Click to expand...


Any chance of seeing this swing?


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2019)

Played darenth valley and it was muddy!
Knocked it round for 40 points with 3 blobs.
Had 3 pars and 4 birdies.
Hit 3 drives over 290 yards which was pleasing given the conditions
Put a 60degree wedge in the bag that was useful for 70-85 yard shots
Bad news was that I bent the shaft on my 8 iron playing out of the trees on the 6th


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2019)

I played with my son and 6 of his mates this morning. there is no better feeling than a game of  golf with your 36 year old son!


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 29, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I played with my son and 6 of his mates this morning. there is no better feeling than a game of  golf with your 36 year old son!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that feeling is reciprocal too. For meas a 30something there's no more enjoyable game of golf than with my dad. Only manage 3/4 a year but always great.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I'm sure that feeling is reciprocal too. For meas a 30something there's no more enjoyable game of golf than with my dad. Only manage 3/4 a year but always great.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad for you both, I'm sure  my lad enjoyed it too. All 6 of them should join a club and play more as they all be single figure handicappers


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I'm sure that feeling is reciprocal too. For meas a 30something there's no more enjoyable game of golf than with my dad. Only manage 3/4 a year but always great.
		
Click to expand...

I wished my dad still played as we had some great times on the course


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2019)

Played in the usual Sunday roll up. Not as good as yesterday and only got 30 points. The pleasing thing (if there can be a pleasing thing with 30 points) is that a few months ago that would have been 23-25 points but I am now getting more out of the bad rounds


----------



## gary996 (Dec 30, 2019)

I played yesterday and shot one over par (as a 14 handicap). This was 49 points and a combination of good play and amazing recovery putting!

the course is playing short with a few winter tees shortening certain holes, bunkers out of play (not that I hit any) and one winter green, but on the same course for the previous two weeks I shot my average of 15 over par. 

Anyone ever managed to take 11 shots off their previous best score and be so close to par!?


----------



## RangeMonkey (Dec 30, 2019)

Second time ever in a golf course this morning. 9 holes of par 3. 

Turns out golf is hard.


----------



## casuk (Dec 30, 2019)

I was thinking of going up just now but looks like its gol g to bucket down, choking for a round aswel to finish off the year


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2019)

Back from a slog around the zoo...
Fragger came along and got right royally stuffed, although he did have a 4 point lead halfway round the front 9
First few holes I felt like I hadn't played in months
No timing, no tempo,  no speed, no swing - just dreadful. 5 points after 4 holes isn't the way to beat Fragger 
27 from the next 14, however, is a bit more like it
Found the tempo and timing and picked the speed to play almost normally.
Not bad in the end.
Must do better tomorrow


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 30, 2019)

Good day on The Links today, rather warm for this time of year. Course was in tremendous condition and the greens had all been cut fresh this morning so they were true and pure. Comfortable win in the end so all in all a good day, what will tomorrow bring.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

Course was absolutely rammed today with members and green fees. I assume a lot of other local courses must be shut to get that amount of traffic. I still have concerns that many are simply walking on without paying but after my PP and I confronted a three ball yesterday and they became aggressive (but had paid as it turned out so no idea why the attitude) I decided to not bother today on my own. I met a guy from the Saturday roll up but we gave up after three holes as pace of play was processional. He bailed and went home and I ended up doing a constructive couple of hours working on my putting and chipping. Pretty sure as it was getting late some of those nipping out for 9 this afternoon about 2.00pm also didn't pay. Reported it to the club (well the captain as no-one of note or the general manager around) so doubt it'll get taken up


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Course was absolutely rammed today with members and green fees. I assume a lot of other local courses must be shut to get that amount of traffic. I still have concerns that many are simply walking on without paying but after my PP and I confronted a three ball yesterday and they became aggressive (but had paid as it turned out so no idea why the attitude) I decided to not bother today on my own. I met a guy from the Saturday roll up but we gave up after three holes as pace of play was processional. He bailed and went home and I ended up doing a constructive couple of hours working on my putting and chipping. Pretty sure as it was getting late some of those nipping out for 9 this afternoon about 2.00pm also didn't pay. Reported it to the club (well the captain as no-one of note or the general manager around) so doubt it'll get taken up
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they had an 'attitude' because you 'confronted' them and basically accused them of stealing?


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 30, 2019)

9 holes out in the lovely sunshine , well it was when it was behind us . Impossible to follow ball flight on 4 holes , thankfully PP's had good ball tracking and we only lost one ball.Apart from that was very enjoyable , level par


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Maybe they had an 'attitude' because you 'confronted' them and basically accused them of stealing?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't actually initiate the conversation. That was done by a former captain and my PP. He simply asked the member where his bag tag was and why the others hadn't had green fee tags on if they had come from the pro shop. Seemed a perfectly simple question but the member (none of us recognised him) was the first to get confrontational. It is a clearly stated pre-requisite that all members display a valid membership tag on their bags.


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I didn't actually initiate the conversation. That was done by a former captain and my PP. He simply asked the member where his bag tag was and why the others hadn't had green fee tags on if they had come from the pro shop. Seemed a perfectly simple question but the member (none of us recognised him) was the first to get confrontational. *It is a clearly stated pre-requisite that all members display a valid membership tag on their bags*.
		
Click to expand...

We're asked to do the same but, as I swap my bag almost as often as I swap around my clubs, I often find myself transgressing the rule as I've forgotten to swap over the bag tag.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

Crow said:



			We're asked to do the same but, as I swap my bag almost as often as I swap around my clubs, I often find myself transgressing the rule as I've forgotten to swap over the bag tag.
		
Click to expand...

And I totally agree especially as we've been carry only in order to try and get some play for members while it has been wet and of course it is easy to forget and leave the tag on a trolley bag. It would only have taken the member to have said something to that effect or at least been a little apologetic but he seemed aggrieved from the outset he'd even been challenged.


----------



## casuk (Dec 30, 2019)

I ended up getting a full 18 in course was quite busy but in no way affected pace of play for me, course is in lovely shape for this time of year greens are looking great and rolling well, new green keeper has made some changes to the green keepers area, looks tidy and organised now


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And I totally agree especially as we've been carry only in order to try and get some play for members while it has been wet and of course it is easy to forget and leave the tag on a trolley bag. It would only have taken the member to have said something to that effect or at least been a little apologetic but he seemed aggrieved from the outset he'd even been challenged.
		
Click to expand...

Apologetic because you've left a tag behind and you're getting called out in front of your guests at a place you pay £1k+ to be a member? No wonder golf struggles


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Apologetic because you've left a tag behind and you're getting called out in front of your guests at a place you pay £1k+ to be a member? No wonder golf struggles
		
Click to expand...

You call it "calling out" but I would call it a polite enquiry. More so to the guests coming from the pro shop to the tee and not having a green fee tag.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You call it "calling out" but I would call it a polite enquiry. More so to the guests coming from the pro shop to the tee and not having a green fee tag.
		
Click to expand...

Your first comment on this, you said confront. 

That word has connotations. Changing your story or wording after people side against you Won’t change that it appears at least, like your pp made a less than polite request.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You call it "calling out" but I would call it a polite enquiry. More so to the guests coming from the pro shop to the tee and not having a green fee tag.
		
Click to expand...

I don't call 'confronting' someone in the middle of their round polite but maybe that's me. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Your first comment on this, you said confront.

That word has connotations. Changing your story or wording after people side against you Won’t change that it appears at least, like your pp made a less than polite request.
		
Click to expand...

OK then confront. Point is why not challenge someone if they don't have a bag tag or green fee tag? It is a clear requirement for members to have their tag and a simple "sorry its on my other bag but my name is...." as we clearly didn't recognise him and an word on why the visitors didn't have a tag would have sufficed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I don't call 'confronting' someone in the middle of their round polite but maybe that's me. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

This was the 1st tee


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This was the 1st tee
		
Click to expand...

That's even worse! Why not go and ask the pro if he knows them or they've paid? 

As a guest I wouldn't return to a club where members confront me on the first tee. 

It's Royal Ascot not Royal Birkdale ffs


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK then confront. Point is why not challenge someone if they don't have a bag tag or green fee tag? It is a clear requirement for members to have their tag and a simple "sorry its on my other bag but my name is...." as we clearly didn't recognise him and an word on why the visitors didn't have a tag would have sufficed.
		
Click to expand...

If I'm confronted by someone, then manners aren't necessarily my go to response. To say you've challenged him. Again, it appears to me like it wasn't done in a polite way.

Personally, having seen your post in the random thread, it comes across that on the first tee it was busy. The thought of a long round has entered your pps mind and he's been in a grump and approached it incorrectly.

The fact he walked in after 3 holes appears to support that. 

That being said, you've not really said how he worded it. If it was either "I hope You've paid" or "hey guys, who forget their tag today then"? With a laugh. 

They'd get two very different responses.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK then confront. Point is why not challenge someone if they don't have a bag tag or green fee tag? It is a clear requirement for members to have their tag and a simple "sorry its on my other bag but my name is...." as we clearly didn't recognise him and an word on why the visitors didn't have a tag would have sufficed.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you are doing but but put yourself in the other position and someone came up to you and embarrassed you in front of your guests. You would be raging that someone is questioning you about payment and technically accusing you of stealing. 

Why do members feel the need to challenge other golfers, surely you have staff to do that and they can handle it with the respect it deserves.

No wonder golf struggles to attract new people to the game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If I'm confronted by someone, then manners aren't necessarily my go to response. To say you've challenged him. Again, it appears to me like it wasn't done in a polite way.

Personally, having seen your post in the random thread, it comes across that on the first tee it was busy. The thought of a long round has entered your pps mind and he's been in a grump and approached it incorrectly.

The fact he walked in after 3 holes appears to support that.

That being said, you've not really said how he worded it. If it was either "I hope You've paid" or "hey guys, who forget their tag today then"? With a laugh.

They'd get two very different responses.
		
Click to expand...

It was yesterday and course far less busy. My irritation was how many green fees there were today (and I firmly believe some didn't pay). I actually didn't challenge him personally but as I said it was a former captain (who introduced himself as such). As said already done on the 1st tee so nothing about it being pace of play as an issue. Said my bit. Actually thought it was quite a simple thing. Clearly not. I'm done for tonight as up early to pop into work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Your first comment on this, you said confront.

That word has connotations. Changing your story or wording after people side against you Won’t change that it appears at least, like your pp made a less than polite request.
		
Click to expand...

It also changed from my PP and I confronted to “PP started it” - back peddle all the way 

People “confronting” others on the golf course adds nothing to the image and will no doubt make people think twice about being a member at said club - happen to us when we had a member who was captain in the 70’s used always “confront” people on the golf course to the point we lost members because of it


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2019)

Imo it’s not the position or place for any member, whether he’s an ex captain or not, to affront anyone on the course, if you see something, as we have done at times, a simple phone call to the pro shop is all that’s needed, if they can’t confirm or relate to your observation and suspicions at that time, they’ll usually pop out in a buggy, and as they actually hold a position of authority, they’ll deal with the potential complaint accordingly.

We don’t have bag tags, and I’ve paid green fees & played at hundreds of courses and very rarely been given a green fee tag, and if confronted in any manner by an unofficial member of the club, I’d feel very aggrieved and wouldn’t want to return, I’d vote with my feet & wallet reducing their visitor revenue whilst highlighting the experience to all and sundry on social media so hopefully it had an impact on his annual subs as it became known that the club has its own open policing policy and is unwelcoming to visitors.

My guests at Woodhall Spa aren’t given green fee visitor tags either, thank god there’s no knobs like your ex captain there! 

Stick ‘Royal’ in a title and some people act above their stations, talk about delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2019)

Last bash at the zoo this decade and it was decidedly average - still, good enough to put Fragger to the sword by 5 points.
Still wet, still soft, only 1 temp when it should have been 4 or 5....
Then got a text from a mate saying he was going up to my new club for 1pm and would I like to get in as many holes as we could....
Well, it would have been rude not to......
Steady drizzle all afternoon closed the light down early and we only managed 12 holes but.....
The ground was firm, no puddles, few leaves...
I'm going to enjoy my golf from April


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Last bash at the zoo this decade and it was decidedly average - still, good enough to put Fragger to the sword by 5 points.
Still wet, still soft, only 1 temp when it should have been 4 or 5....
Then got a text from a mate saying he was going up to my new club for 1pm and would I like to get in as many holes as we could....
Well, it would have been rude not to......
Steady drizzle all afternoon closed the light down early and we only managed 12 holes but.....
The ground was firm, no puddles, few leaves...
I'm going to enjoy my golf from April

Click to expand...

When you said it was still wet and soft I thought you were talking about fragger 🤣🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			When you said it was still wet and soft I thought you were talking about fragger 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...




😂👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Last bash at the zoo this decade and it was decidedly average - still, good enough to put Fragger to the sword by 5 points.
Still wet, still soft, only 1 temp when it should have been 4 or 5....
Then got a text from a mate saying he was going up to my new club for 1pm and would I like to get in as many holes as we could....
Well, it would have been rude not to......
Steady drizzle all afternoon closed the light down early and we only managed 12 holes but.....
The ground was firm, no puddles, few leaves...
I'm going to enjoy my golf from April

Click to expand...

Not long now. If it's that good now imagine what it'll be like in Spring with some decent growing conditions.


----------



## Lump (Dec 31, 2019)

Friendly knock at Forest Pines today. Struck the ball pretty well but putted woefully. 
Just got an invite to play Hillside on Thursday and can’t wait!!!


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2019)

Played; 
circa 1970 "The Haig" 1, 3 & 4 laminated woods
circa 1971 Slazenger "Jack Nicklaus $1m" irons 3 to PW
circa 1958 Slazenger "Tournament Model" double duty wedge
circa 1955 Slazenger putter.

Complete hash of the second hole, a couple of poor drives but otherwise mostly okay and 34 points.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 31, 2019)

went to Burslem GC today, decent knock only ruined by two n/r on 11 and 12, one a lost ball. 33 pts so quite happy with signs of progress starting to show. Second 30+ of the week so steady, out again tomorrow so hoping for some improvement


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 1, 2020)

Had an absolutely brilliant game yesterday at north west golf club. It's our local links, about 20mins from my house. 
My parkland course is still playable but no fun this time of year being so soft with bumpy greens. 

My nephew was back from Australia for the first time in a year and a half. It was him, his friend, my brother and myself. 
Teams me and my bro, the nephew and his mate. 

We landed down for a 10 tee off. Place shrouded in fog and a bit if frost.  Told 11am check from the green keeper.  

We quickly made the decision to travel 40mins to green castle. Jumped in the car and got half and mile from the course before the light instantly changed and peeked over the looming mountain. The light is coming. The fog will shift. I was in the  following car and got a call to pull in. Plans were made. Go to a local village. Have a coffee and come back. 

Land back at 10.45 and theres 4 groups already teeing off in the mist. We are 3rd to get out after that. 4 holes of 250yards vision then the sun came out and shone beautifully for the rest of the round. 

Over the next few hours reminded me why I love links golf. Especially in winter. Classic match which ultimately lead to me and bro winning 2 up. Not that he helped on the back 9 one bit. Haha

A day that started out looking like becoming a nightmare and the possibility  of no golf, turned out to be one of my favourite games of the year. 

Links    hard to beat


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 1, 2020)

The view up the first just prior to tee off.  Bliss


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 1, 2020)

Pre game putts      cold and foggy.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 1, 2020)

Sun shining about to play the 18th


----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2020)

Bit late posting, played at West Berks on Monday. With forward tees and a new 3 wood & hybrid in the bag I used them to good effect to cruise to 20 pts after 9. Plenty of banter from the big hitting try-to drive-every-green low capper in the group. Made worse by hybrid off 10 (once at ball thought probably was wrong club) but stuck another hybrid to 12 ft and slotted the birdie for 4 points!. Sadly started to lose rhythm from then on  hung around to 15 but then limped in to 34 pts.
Still, even allowing for the shortness of local courses currently,  2 birdies in each of last 2 rounds is encouraging.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 1, 2020)

13 holes this morning. Again, I set out for 18. 3,4 and 5 are closed, so that would have meant replaying 1,2 and 6 after completing 18.

However, from about the 12th, I desperately needed a comfort break for which a bush would not be convenient, if you catch my drift. From the 17th tee, I walked over to the clubhouse, but it was locked up, so I had to pack it in at that point and come home.

This was the par 3 course again. Today I only managed one 4, but I also scored only one 8, so overall my average improved ever so slightly.

I have two major issues:

1) I’m so concerned about missing the fairway, I’m not hitting longer than about 90 yards, so even par 3’s are taking me 2-3 to get to the green. I’d be a lot happier if it were possible to warm up before the 1st tee, but the range doesn’t open until much later in the morning, and there are no nets.
2) I have completely neglected putting, and it turns out it’s really hard! I’m averaging at 3 putts per hole, that doesn’t tell the story. In 13 holes I had 6 2-putts, where I managed to chip to within 10 feet, but then had a two 5-putts where I was on the green beyond 20 feet. Between 10 and 20 feet, it’s taking me 3 or 4 putts.

Worth mentioning, this is off winter mats at the tee, and with lift, clean and place on the fairways. So I appreciate I’m probably gaining a few strokes from that.

In the middle, I was joined by Bob (not Bobmac!, just random Bob). I’ve never met him before, but his mate hadn’t turned up. He waited for me on the 7th, and asked if it was ok we played a few together.

Bob is 84, and was carrying just a hybrid. Using that for every shot, I don’t think scored higher than 5 on the holes we played, most were 4, and he scored a couple of pars.

He was a really nice bloke, very encouraging, very amusing, and really great to play a few holes with.

Smashing morning all round.


----------



## Curls (Jan 1, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			13 holes this morning. Again, I set out for 18. 3,4 and 5 are closed, so that would have meant replaying 1,2 and 6 after completing 18.

However, from about the 12th, I desperately needed a comfort break for which a bush would not be convenient, if you catch my drift. From the 17th tee, I walked over to the clubhouse, but it was locked up, so I had to pack it in at that point and come home.

This was the par 3 course again. Today I only managed one 4, but I also scored only one 8, so overall my average improved ever so slightly.

I have two major issues:

1) I’m so concerned about missing the fairway, I’m not hitting longer than about 90 yards, so even par 3’s are taking me 2-3 to get to the green. I’d be a lot happier if it were possible to warm up before the 1st tee, but the range doesn’t open until much later in the morning, and there are no nets.
2) I have completely neglected putting, and it turns out it’s really hard! I’m averaging at 3 putts per hole, that doesn’t tell the story. In 13 holes I had 6 2-putts, where I managed to chip to within 10 feet, but then had a two 5-putts where I was on the green beyond 20 feet. Between 10 and 20 feet, it’s taking me 3 or 4 putts.

Worth mentioning, this is off winter mats at the tee, and with lift, clean and place on the fairways. So I appreciate I’m probably gaining a few strokes from that.

In the middle, I was joined by Bob (not Bobmac!, just random Bob). I’ve never met him before, but his mate hadn’t turned up. He waited for me on the 7th, and asked if it was ok we played a few together.

Bob is 84, and was carrying just a hybrid. Using that for every shot, I don’t think scored higher than 5 on the holes we played, most were 4, and he scored a couple of pars.

He was a really nice bloke, very encouraging, very amusing, and really great to play a few holes with.

Smashing morning all round.
		
Click to expand...

I think meeting and learning from the Bobs of this world is one of the great joys of golf. Hopefully you saw that at 84 and with just one club in his hand, the game is not at all about smashing it 300 yards. 

But that’s fun too 😉 Happy golfing 👍🏻


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 1, 2020)

Curls said:



			I think meeting and learning from the Bobs of this world is one of the great joys of golf. Hopefully you saw that at 84 and with just one club in his hand, the game is not at all about smashing it 300 yards.

But that’s fun too 😉 Happy golfing 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely right...though I would like to be able to hit 100 yards 😂


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 1, 2020)

WOW!!

18 holes of golf with no blobs, solid 20 pts out and a steady if not spectacular 18 on the way back, no gimmies so every hit counted, 89 smacks if my adding up is correct

happy with my score, but still too many silly mistakes,


----------



## GG26 (Jan 1, 2020)

Couldn’t have had a better start to the year with a birdie on the first (holed a 30ft putt).  I only managed 12 birdies in the whole of 2019.  Had a great back nine (41) with no doubles, for an 88, a score which I only bettered once last year.  Drove really well and that gave the platform for the good score.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			WOW!!

18 holes of golf with no blobs, solid 20 pts out and a steady if not spectacular 18 on the way back, no gimmies so every hit counted, 89 smacks if my adding up is correct

happy with my score, but still too many silly mistakes,
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting even with silly mistakes, especially for winter golf


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 1, 2020)

Played our new year Texas scramble, we were under par -1 gross but probably a good few shots off any Prizes.  Personally played well, hitting the ball better especially off the tee - putter had a bit of an off day though


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

As I can't face perpendicular golf today  I'm going to go to the range and hit 20 balls - using the anti-sh**nk method my Pro has got me doing.  Before we do anything on the lessons front I've got to fix my head.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As I can't face perpendicular golf today  I'm going to go to the range and hit 20 balls - using the anti-sh**nk method my Pro has got me doing.  Before we do anything on the lessons front I've got to fix my head. 

Click to expand...


Any chance of seeing ur swing?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2020)

AM Am 3 man team thing today, pishing it down the first few holes then brightened up and was quite a nice afternoon, though a stiff breeze.
our team was 3,5 and 11 handicaps, unfortunately Deep pockets our 11 handicap dropped the bomshell that he hadn't played since the begining of October, so that was a good plan.

we were rubbish on the front 9 and only level, but much better on the back coming back in only 25... i doubt we would be anywhere near the prizes with that score still


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Any chance of seeing ur swing?
		
Click to expand...

Actually managed to hit about 20 balls this afternoon on the range with only a couple of LLs - in fact one might have been off the toe which is what I was trying to do. The rest were good to OK.  I put a strike identification sticker on face of my 6i and could see that apart from the one off the toe - all the rest were clustered centre and towards the hosel.  But the fact that I only hit one real nasty - and the swing for it felt weird from the start perhaps explaining it - is cause for optimism.  Tomorrow - another 20 balls - and I'm going t be trying to get them clustered centre and towards the toe.

Post my swing?  I'll have to have a word with my pro about that (I get free lessons)


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Actually managed to hit about 20 balls this afternoon on the range with only a couple of LLs - in fact one might have been off the toe which is what I was trying to do. The rest were good to OK.  I put a strike identification sticker on face of my 6i and could see that apart from the one off the toe - all the rest were clustered centre and towards the hosel.  But the fact that I only hit one real nasty - and the swing for it felt weird from the start perhaps explaining it - is cause for optimism.  Tomorrow - another 20 balls - and I'm going t be trying to get them clustered centre and towards the toe.

Post my swing?  I'll have to have a word with my pro about that (I get free lessons) 

Click to expand...


I have a weird fascination with the shanks. I have most of my friends hitting one on film.  I enjoy seeing the differnt ways people end up hitting them.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 2, 2020)

First time out since October (work has been a nightmare) course was rather wet but understandable considering all the torrential rain we’ve had. Was a Texas scramble so a nice way to ease back into things. Some decent shots into greens that I was happy with but a couple of duffs too. 
putting needs work, chipping still solid and the driver wasnt too bad. Great to be back out again though, can’t wait for spring!


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2020)

Great day on the Hotchkin today, even though we were getting some damming stares as we were right in amongst the ladies 😳

Really getting to know some of the holes much better now, I played the 6th,9th,14th,15th & 17th the best I’ve ever played putting for birdies on all of them, but still got issues with the 3rd,11th,13th & 16th which I just seem to constantly pull my tee shots on and it’s costing me doubles or worse 😡

Pairs Matchplay with my buddies and for the 3rd time over the holidays with different partners I won again 2-up, can’t wait for the better weather and comps both at Cov & Woodhall, I've got to get this handicap chopped before November before the WHS starts. 

#YOTF lll


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I have a weird fascination with the shanks. I have most of my friends hitting one on film.  I enjoy seeing the differnt ways people end up hitting them.
		
Click to expand...

He can't even use a point and click rangefinder let alone record and post a video!


----------



## DRW (Jan 3, 2020)

Finished the year at Saunton and played both courses with family.

East played well in glorious sunshine, was almost like spring, didn't keep score, but would imagine around handicap, as no lost balls.

West, started well 1 over front nine(6 GIR) but a lost ball with a 9 iron, on the par 5 shot to the green meant 6 over back nine(only 1 GIR, poor given how good the driver was working).

Had hoped to sneak in a new course for the new year and play Ilfracombe, as views look great from the pictures I have seen, but it wasn't meant to be, maybe next time.

Still great to be out, in no rain and enjoying the golf.


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2020)

DRW said:



			Finished the year at Saunton and played both courses with family.

East played well in glorious sunshine, was almost like spring, didn't keep score, but would imagine around handicap, as no lost balls.

West, started well 1 over front nine(6 GIR) but a lost ball with a 9 iron, on the par 5 shot to the green meant 6 over back nine(only 1 GIR, poor given how good the driver was working).

*Had hoped to sneak in a new course for the new year and play Ilfracombe, as views look great from the pictures I have seen, but it wasn't meant to be, maybe next time.*

Still great to be out, in no rain and enjoying the golf.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you do, it's a beautiful place to spend a few hours.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2020)

Well, I played today...
Well.....3 1/2 holes anyway
About as much as I could stand.
Having the zoo open today must have been someone's  idea of a joke
I know it's been wet, I know it's on a lump of clay and I know it thrashed it down last night
What I dont know is how anyone could look at that piece of land and decide it was in a fit state to do anything but bog snorkeling 
I honestly cant imagine what it was like last week when it was closed....
And they were charging visitors........
I would say I'm mildly annoyed rather than randomly irritated 
And also glad I've only got 3 months left because it's starting to get to the point where I dont want to be there anymore


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			He can't even use a point and click rangefinder let alone record and post a video! 

Click to expand...

There is much truth in this...

But I am - I think - getting better with the rangefinder - though I played with a mate couple of days ago who had same model and he too found it a bit tricky...so I am not alone in my technotardness...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			AM Am 3 man team thing today, pishing it down the first few holes then brightened up and was quite a nice afternoon, though a stiff breeze.
our team was 3,5 and 11 handicaps, unfortunately Deep pockets our 11 handicap dropped the bomshell that he hadn't played since the begining of October, so that was a good plan.

we were rubbish on the front 9 and only level, but much better on the back coming back in only 25... i doubt we would be anywhere near the prizes with that score still

Click to expand...

turns out we actually won yesterday , but as we didn't stay for the prize giving we don't get it and it goes to 2nd place, which were 4 shots back from us


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well, I played today...
Well.....3 1/2 holes anyway
About as much as I could stand.
Having the zoo open today must have been someone's  idea of a joke
I know it's been wet, I know it's on a lump of clay and I know it thrashed it down last night
What I dont know is how anyone could look at that piece of land and decide it was in a fit state to do anything but bog snorkeling
I honestly cant imagine what it was like last week when it was closed....
And they were charging visitors........
I would say I'm mildly annoyed rather than randomly irritated
And also glad I've only got 3 months left because it's starting to get to the point where I dont want to be there anymore
		
Click to expand...

Is there no opportunity to move earlier?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is there no opportunity to move earlier?
		
Click to expand...

We can play twice a month at the members guest rate of £25 but we cant join properly until april.
I can get a couple of games in with mates I know there but that'll amount to no more than a dozen games.
Little else in the vicinity that's worth pay and play and they're likely to be in a similar boat to the zoo.
Not playing there until next Thursday so it's got a chance to dry out with not much rain forecast but it's going to mighty soft for a long time..


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 3, 2020)

Played Ashton in Makerfield yesterday. It was in very good condition. Couldn't believe how dry it was! They have 20 holes and the 2 extras were in play. They are really good strong holes that I think should be in play all the time. I believe they are looking at changing the overall layout to include these. I think it will make for a stronger course! Oh and I played pretty well too 👍👍👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			We can play twice a month at the members guest rate of £25 but we cant join properly until april.
I can get a couple of games in with mates I know there but that'll amount to no more than a dozen games.
Little else in the vicinity that's worth pay and play and they're likely to be in a similar boat to the zoo.
Not playing there until next Thursday so it's got a chance to dry out with not much rain forecast but it's going to mighty soft for a long time..
		
Click to expand...

I'd be tempted to get a few games at the new place at members guest rates and at least start learning a bit more about the course and where you can and can't miss and how it plays in the current conditions


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2020)

Went down to my course today as I know I'm not able to play tomorrow. Just took 8 clubs in a pencil bag - D, 23°, 7i, 9i, P, 50, 56, putter. As I got there a club member I know turned up with his son so we ended up playing as a three ball off the yellows. Clive (the member) has always been similar handicap to me, and he's currently one higher on 17. His son (aged 19) said he's quite new to golf, and they normally work out his points off 34, although he only told me that after nine holes, and his swing wasn't too shabby, so I would have guessed mid-to-high 20s. 

Course was very muddy and sticky, I had a few blobs early on so only 11 points out, better back nine with 17 coming in for 28 total - 92 gross. Clive shot 93 gross I think and got the same points, 28. I think he said his son shot 101, which as our par is 68 would mean he played just a tad better than 34 hcap - particularly as I'm sure he had at least one 8 in there somewhere. He was a nice lad, struck a good ball on a few occasions and I can see his scores coming down quickly in summer - not sure if he was planning to join the club or not though. An enjoyable round anyway.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			Great day on the Hotchkin today, even though we were getting some damming stares as we were right in amongst the ladies 😳

Really getting to know some of the holes much better now, I played the 6th,9th,14th,15th & 17th the best I’ve ever played putting for birdies on all of them, but still got issues with the 3rd,11th,13th & 16th which I just seem to constantly pull my tee shots on and it’s costing me doubles or worse 😡

Pairs Matchplay with my buddies and for the 3rd time over the holidays with different partners I won again 2-up, can’t wait for the better weather and comps both at Cov & Woodhall, I've got to get this handicap chopped before November before the WHS starts.

#YOTF lll
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just joined as a country member, first round tomorrow, can’t wait!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2020)

Played 18 today. First round in 4 weeks. 18 temporary greens, but they are in better positions than last year, and in better condition. Course is very wet, and in places very muddy. Swung it ok with the irons, driver took a while, chipping was hot hot hot.

Got 18 tomorrow. Hopefully on most if not all greens. England v the rest, better ball matchplay. Should be a laugh.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 4, 2020)

Hit a few balls on the range with the lads 5 iron. How much flex!! I couldn't stop the baby fade even with a set up for a draw.

The boy was in the academy, spanish coach this week, he watched him swing a few times, asked if he had a handicap or if he was in the federation, told him to set the ball further left in the stance then left him to it.

Came back later, watched him hit a few 5 irons, and said "Muy Bien, perfecto", then walked off. 
2nd half of the lesson was chipping and putting, seemed very enjoyable for all the kids to be fair.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2020)

played Nairn, rained first few holes, but then cleared up, hit it well on the front 9, 2 under, but the back lacked UMPF, not really getting though the ball


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 4, 2020)

Played 18, conditions were good.  Drove the ball well but short game deserted me.  Enjoyed it all the same.  2 full rounds in by the 4th of the year!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 4, 2020)

played monthly stableford, not so great. But some positives. Tees were back on the summer lengths.. bit mad as there is little or no roll. But scoring was good.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 4, 2020)

Gross 75 today including 3 birdies in a row 7,8 & 9!
41 PTS 😁


----------



## GG26 (Jan 4, 2020)

Good timing today.  The course was rammed with queues waiting to go off at 10am when I went for half an hour of putting practice after dropping my son off for football training.  As I was going out on my own, decided to turn up at 12.40 and hope that it wasn't too slow in front.  Three visitors kindly let me go out ahead of them on the first tee.  Amazingly, the first time I saw anyone ahead of me was teeing off on the par five 18th, with a group ahead on the green.  Must have been that no one teed off for well over an hour before me.

Scored 93, par for me.  Driving and putting not as good as I would have liked so plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2020)

First round of 2020 this morning. I stood on the first tee looking for a great season and promptly hit a massive snap hook into the crap behind the 9th green. Found it, penalty drop, wedge on and double bogey and a single point. The first round of the year didn't really improve bar a birdie on the par five 5th. Chopped it round in a miserable 24 points but wasn't last in the roll up which was a shock. At least the season can only get better


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2020)

Tough day at Woodhall Spa on the Hotchkin today. 

Couldn’t get going, scrambling like a mad man on the front 9 as it was very slow & I found myself just getting wound up, which is only counter productive and it proved so with some wild drives, but still turned 1-up. 

Much better back 9, got myself into a tempo and then I won a couple of holes & halved a couple to contribute towards me and my partners 2-1 win.

2 good solid pars just lipping birdie putts on the last 2 holes finished them off, it was a stark difference to how I was playing the front 9, but the 2-club cold wind was very testing mid-round. 

Not sure how but I got round with the same ball, although I put it through it’s paces. 

4 wins on the bounce😎


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2020)

Winter League 4BBB, I was playing the same clubs as earlier in the week ("The Haig" 1, 3 & 4 laminated woods - Slazenger "Jack Nicklaus $1m" irons 3 to PW - Slazenger "Tournament Model" double duty wedge - Slazenger putter.)

We lost 3 & 1, some dreadful chipping on my part didn't help and neither did hitting my DD wedge long and into the conifers from 75 yards on the 16th....
On the plus side, my driving was pretty consistent with decent length.


----------



## larmen (Jan 5, 2020)

My 4th go on the 18 hole course and still couldn't put a round together. Joined the roll up stable ford today and hit about 63ish strokes on th efron 9 (a few blobs where I picked up), then finally remembered my lessons and came in with 49 strokes on the way back. The middle bit was really frustrating as I topped my ball along the fairway for like 6 holes in a row until it clicked and I played a lot of nice golf from the 11th tee onwards. But with my bandit handicap (I need to play qualifiers to get it down) I scored 13 out, 26 back for 39.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 5, 2020)

January's medal today.
Non qualifier.
Gross 78, nett 69, two under nett.
Second place, as winner had gross 75, nett 65!!!!!
What can you do!


----------



## Curls (Jan 5, 2020)

Kennysarmy said:



			January's medal today.
Non qualifier.
Gross 78, nett 69, two under nett.
Second place, as winner had gross 75, nett 65!!!!!
What can you do!
		
Click to expand...

Not much, just be happy you scored well I guess! 75 is a good round tbf


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2020)

Played my home course today in our Sunday roll up. 

Scrambled to buffer (33 points) with 2 lost balls culminating in 2 blobs. Both of those obviously plugged or under leaves or a combination of both, so I won’t be going back too soon or until we have a couple of weeks of dry weather as I don’t think some holes should be open and it’s no fun cleaning your ball at every shot, that’s if you can find it! 

In fact I think we tried to appease too many [older] members by being open in part when we should have totally closed for longer, the course desperately needs a rest.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 5, 2020)

Played at Charleton Golf Club today, not played it much this year so decided to play there today to get at least a bit of my membership money's worth. Was a bit tired looking to be fair but the greens were okay and it was a good day for a game so all was good.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 5, 2020)

Played my home course for the first time in a month. Lost 4 balls. 3 to plugging.  Battled a slice for most of the round. 

Wee match and we were 4 down early doors. Dragged it back to be 1 up playing the last. We made a mess of a downwind par 5 so had to settle for a half. 

Actually holed my fair share of putts today and 2 nice birds.


----------



## IainP (Jan 5, 2020)

First comp at club today, a pairs betterball winter series. Was pretty rough last night with cold/man-flu and doubtful but dosed up. Game was predictably up n down but we "ham n egged" it pretty well to 43 pts - bar one blob when both had shots, criminal!
Two birdies again, that's 3 rounds in a row so declaring it "a run"!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2020)

Had a stroll round the Bracken, amazed at how well it had dried out from the recent rain.

Anyway I tried to work on a few changes and to say it was up and down was an understatement, hit some cracking shots but hit some of the worst shots I have ever hit today.

Still really enjoyed it and had a good laugh and thats the main thing for me this year.


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2020)

Long drive, unpacked, hacked, packed up and drove back.

Long wait for next weekend.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Played at Charleton Golf Club today, not played it much this year so decided to play there today to get at least a bit of my membership money's worth. Was a bit tired looking to be fair but the greens were okay and it was a good day for a game so all was good.
		
Click to expand...

what, where how many bloody course are you a member of now?

you do less work than i do


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

Usual Sunday roll up. A display of horrendous ball striking. Tee shots were either heel strikes going massively left to right and short or topped. Irons not much better but never in any danger and so easy to hit the greens in three, two putt and walk off most times for net par. Came in with 34 points playing horrid. Not happy so off to the range to work on it again this week


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Usual Sunday roll up. A display of horrendous ball striking. Tee shots were either heel strikes going massively left to right and short or topped. Irons not much better but never in any danger and so easy to hit the greens in three, two putt and walk off most times for net par. Came in with 34 points playing horrid. Not happy so off to the range to work on it again this week
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a similar day to mine - except I was at the range. After a half decent range session last weekend, and two ok-ish rounds in the week, I’m straight back to barely being able to make contact. I even had a few air shots with my hybrid. I walked away leaving 20 balls in the basket in sheer frustration.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Sounds like a similar day to mine - except I was at the range. After a half decent range session last weekend, and two ok-ish rounds in the week, I’m straight back to barely being able to make contact. I even had a few air shots with my hybrid. I walked away leaving 20 balls in the basket in sheer frustration.
		
Click to expand...

On the positive side, I scored well playing badly. Thought I hit the ball better yesterday for 24 points which was largely a stone cold putter and a lot of dropped shots around the greens. Think it was a poor tempo, not completing the turn and sliding the hips. Hit the hybrids solidly, bar one topped off the tee on the par 3 11th but everything else was so bad. Stupid game. No doubt I'll hit it ok at the range again this week, and come the weekend will be my usual consistantly inconsistent self


----------



## larmen (Jan 5, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Sounds like a similar day to mine - except I was at the range. After a half decent range session last weekend, and two ok-ish rounds in the week, I’m straight back to barely being able to make contact. I even had a few air shots with my hybrid. I walked away leaving 20 balls in the basket in sheer frustration.
		
Click to expand...

I had an airshot and several tops on the course today, but then at some point it just clicked.

On the range with 20 balls left I probably would go into drills and/or try chipping.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 5, 2020)

larmen said:



			I had an airshot and several tops on the course today, but then at some point it just clicked.

On the range with 20 balls left I probably would go into drills and/or try chipping.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I’ve done that a couple of times, but this time I was not in a good place. I left thinking I was just going to give up, and am still seriously considering it. Today I warmed up with 10 balls, then hit 50, of which 42 were topped. Same thing all the time. I go for a lesson, saying I’m topping everything, he fixes it, and two weeks later I’ve discovered a new, different way to top everything. Then he fixes that, and so on.

I have a few pre-paid lessons left. If I’m still topping 80% of my swings after those, I’m done.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what, where how many bloody course are you a member of now?

you do less work than i do

Click to expand...

Steady old boy I need to work to pay for them 🤣


----------



## Reemul (Jan 5, 2020)

Played today, played poorly, course was dreadful, boggy and very wet. Son was 6 up through 9 when we called it quits. Not gonna play for a few weeks until it dries up somewhat.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 6, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Played my home course for the first time in a month. Lost 4 balls. 3 to plugging.  Battled a slice for most of the round.

Wee match and we were 4 down early doors. Dragged it back to be 1 up playing the last. We made a mess of a downwind par 5 so had to settle for a half.

Actually holed my fair share of putts today *and 2 nice birds*.
		
Click to expand...

What a cracking course !!!!!


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 6, 2020)

Played on Friday at my old place. Greens super, drainage was excellent, if they had sorted this when I was there I wouldn't have left. Joined up with a mate who must live there!!!!!, great catch up.
played on Sunday with the wife at our place. It had dried up a bit but OMG very very heavy in the rough. Tried to keep out as best I could. Only lost one ball. Found four! Played steady stuff. The wife's first knock for 4 months+. She listened to my advice, for a change, kept a 10 off the card. Great morning / afternoon.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2020)

Well it was Saturday Morning but better late than never perhaps...after a chat with my pro about the LL thing and a subsequent couple of short 24 ball sessions by myself Thursday and Friday on the range, with trepidation I took myself onto the course on Saturday am.  OK so no LLs until the 9th then after a cracking drive I hit three LLs in a row - but somehow got it onto the green in 5 and from 25ft sank the putt for a 6 and 1pt (s/ford).  Relief.  And no more for rest of the round.  Finished with 17/19 pts split for 36pts.  Tell you what - it's tough playing to a handicap of 8 when you are hitting LLs (and 3 in a row doesn't help  )

What was I doing?  Standing a little further from the ball; slightly less crouching and tucked up - so a little more upright I guess; trying to hit the ball off the toe every iron - so looking inside the ball and not thinking at all about my swing - just the club hitting the ball.

Also choosing to play the shot least likely to result in a LL when there was an alternative less risky shot - even though that might only give me an OK outcome at best.

One step at a time.  Nothing clever for the time being.

Onwards and upwards...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2020)

Me and CVG used one of our members guest rate green fees at Ellesborough today so our first real feel of the club.
We rocked up and sat in the car park for a few mi utes until the Pro arrived. Duly paid up, the car park was filling up quickly 
Theres an Elders (Seniors) rollup  that goes off the 10th at first light and the bulk were going there
We got to the first and only had to wait 2 or 3 minutes for the 2 ball in front to get out of range and we were off.
Quite breezy with some chunky gusts too
Add into that we were playing a fairly new course for us and I wasn't totally  unhappy with 14 points on the front.
Back 9 was a lot better for not many more points....managed to get to 30 so not too shabby...but I hit the ball better o  the back 9
CVG managed to find a bit of a game on the back.
As I was putting the clubs in the car I had to check I'd actually been out....no mud on the trolley  no judmon my shoes and the troos are clean enough to wear again.
Not used to that.
Into the clubhouse and the bar was buzzing quite nicely
We're used to being the only ones in the bar back at the zoo but there were at least 35-40 people I there at 11.15 on a Monday morning,!
I think I'm going to like this place....
Oh, and the cheesy chips and bacon that I had was so huge feeding the 5000 would have been a doddle 
Couldn't finish it....


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Me and CVG used one of our members guest rate green fees at Ellesborough today so our first real feel of the club.
We rocked up and sat in the car park for a few mi utes until the Pro arrived. Duly paid up, the car park was filling up quickly 
Theres an Elders (Seniors) rollup  that goes off the 10th at first light and the bulk were going there
We got to the first and only had to wait 2 or 3 minutes for the 2 ball in front to get out of range and we were off.
Quite breezy with some chunky gusts too
Add into that we were playing a fairly new course for us and I wasn't totally  unhappy with 14 points on the front.
Back 9 was a lot better for not many more points....managed to get to 30 so not too shabby...but I hit the ball better o  the back 9
CVG managed to find a bit of a game on the back.
As I was putting the clubs in the car I had to check I'd actually been out....no mud on the trolley  no judmon my shoes and the troos are clean enough to wear again.
Not used to that.
Into the clubhouse and the bar was buzzing quite nicely
We're used to being the only ones in the bar back at the zoo but there were at least 35-40 people I there at 11.15 on a Monday morning,!
I think I'm going to like this place....
Oh, and the cheesy chips and bacon that I had was so huge feeding the 5000 would have been a doddle 
Couldn't finish it....

Click to expand...

Great that you've a good first time feel about the place - I hope its always like that for you Ian


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Great that you've a good first time feel about the place - I hope its always like that for you Ian
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris
Feels like a "proper" club if you know what I mean


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2020)

I do and I hope you'll be very happy there


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Me and CVG used one of our members guest rate green fees at Ellesborough today so our first real feel of the club.
We rocked up and sat in the car park for a few mi utes until the Pro arrived. Duly paid up, the car park was filling up quickly
Theres an Elders (Seniors) rollup  that goes off the 10th at first light and the bulk were going there
We got to the first and only had to wait 2 or 3 minutes for the 2 ball in front to get out of range and we were off.
Quite breezy with some chunky gusts too
Add into that we were playing a fairly new course for us and I wasn't totally  unhappy with 14 points on the front.
Back 9 was a lot better for not many more points....managed to get to 30 so not too shabby...but I hit the ball better o  the back 9
CVG managed to find a bit of a game on the back.
As I was putting the clubs in the car I had to check I'd actually been out....no mud on the trolley  no judmon my shoes and the troos are clean enough to wear again.
Not used to that.
Into the clubhouse and the bar was buzzing quite nicely
We're used to being the only ones in the bar back at the zoo but there were at least 35-40 people I there at 11.15 on a Monday morning,!
I think I'm going to like this place....
Oh, and the cheesy chips and bacon that I had was so huge feeding the 5000 would have been a doddle
Couldn't finish it....

Click to expand...

And you expect us to believe that last sentence ?

Sounds good Ian. I am sure you can clear the bar in time though.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 6, 2020)

Took the boy up to the academy at Vistabella on Saturday, seemed to enjoy it, so we headed back up to the driving range there this aftenoon, with the wife bringing her clubs along too.


I'm playing in the local society day on Wednesday, so just wanted to make sure I was hitting the ball reasonably well, bombed a few with the driver which was pleasing and the 5 iron seemed pretty reliable as well.

The teaching pro (Pearse McMurray)  came over when he saw Jamie hitting the driver, and gave him a basket full of balls, and a few tips. Complimented him on his swing, and explained he would like to start a team up for the juniors at the club. Jamie then took a few balls down a few bays in the range so he could play off a proper tee peg in the grass - which he'd been told by the Pro to do, managed to blag some more free advice and a free pencil. Nice way to pass a few hours on a Bank Holiday monday afternoon. The lad seems to be grasping that he's got a natural ability with his golf swing, definitely helped by the comments he's received today from the pro.
Had a putting comp to finish off, I came last, despite going last on nearly every putt and seeing the line from the previous two putts. That aspect of the game better improve before Wednesday!!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2020)

Very good swing, impact, swing path and balance all very good.
All he needs now is a few mates his own age and ability and that will bring him on hugely.
Good job somebody


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 6, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Very good swing, impact, swing path and balance all very good.
All he needs now is a few mates his own age and ability and that will bring him on hugely.
Good job somebody  

Click to expand...

He's a had a few folk teach him, different academies etc. His swing is better than mine, so he can't be copying me anyway.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 6, 2020)

What is up with this stupid game!

Ive had just about my worse couple of range sessions ever this weekend, topping literally 85% of the balls I “hit”.

Followed by, tonight, probably my best range session ever, hitting nearly every ball the straightest and furthest ever.

What did I change?

Nothing.

At least nothing consciously, and I have no idea what I might have been doing different.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 6, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			Took the boy up to the academy at Vistabella on Saturday, seemed to enjoy it, so we headed back up to the driving range there this aftenoon, with the wife bringing her clubs along too.


I'm playing in the local society day on Wednesday, so just wanted to make sure I was hitting the ball reasonably well, bombed a few with the driver which was pleasing and the 5 iron seemed pretty reliable as well.

The teaching pro (Pearse McMurray)  came over when he saw Jamie hitting the driver, and gave him a basket full of balls, and a few tips. Complimented him on his swing, and explained he would like to start a team up for the juniors at the club. Jamie then took a few balls down a few bays in the range so he could play off a proper tee peg in the grass - which he'd been told by the Pro to do, managed to blag some more free advice and a free pencil. Nice way to pass a few hours on a Bank Holiday monday afternoon. The lad seems to be grasping that he's got a natural ability with his golf swing, definitely helped by the comments he's received today from the pro.
Had a putting comp to finish off, I came last, despite going last on nearly every putt and seeing the line from the previous two putts. That aspect of the game better improve before Wednesday!!







Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 6, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			What is up with this stupid game!

Ive had just about my worse couple of range sessions ever this weekend, topping literally 85% of the balls I “hit”.

Followed by, tonight, probably my best range session ever, hitting nearly every ball the straightest and furthest ever.

What did I change?

Nothing.

At least nothing consciously, and I have no idea what I might have been doing different.
		
Click to expand...

My problem at the range is trying to hit everything hard, instead of working on a steady tempo. 

If I slow my swing down to the point it feels too slow, I start hitting everyting clean, straight and a good distance. My problem is trying hit the 5 iron 200 yards instead os using the appropriate club to do that.


----------



## Curls (Jan 6, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			Took the boy up to the academy at Vistabella on Saturday, seemed to enjoy it, so we headed back up to the driving range there this aftenoon, with the wife bringing her clubs along too.


I'm playing in the local society day on Wednesday, so just wanted to make sure I was hitting the ball reasonably well, bombed a few with the driver which was pleasing and the 5 iron seemed pretty reliable as well.

The teaching pro (Pearse McMurray)  came over when he saw Jamie hitting the driver, and gave him a basket full of balls, and a few tips. Complimented him on his swing, and explained he would like to start a team up for the juniors at the club. Jamie then took a few balls down a few bays in the range so he could play off a proper tee peg in the grass - which he'd been told by the Pro to do, managed to blag some more free advice and a free pencil. Nice way to pass a few hours on a Bank Holiday monday afternoon. The lad seems to be grasping that he's got a natural ability with his golf swing, definitely helped by the comments he's received today from the pro.
Had a putting comp to finish off, I came last, despite going last on nearly every putt and seeing the line from the previous two putts. That aspect of the game better improve before Wednesday!!







Click to expand...

Nice swing!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Cheers Chris
Feels like a "proper" club if you know what I mean
		
Click to expand...

Best thing you could have done. Enjoy the new home but watch that waistline


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 8, 2020)

Didnt play today but still managed to get a cut.... down to 16.5 now from 22.4 only 2 months ago. 3 shots of that came from the annual review alone. Guess its time to tidy up the game. 11 shots off the handicap for the last 12 months pretty good rate of improvement!! Still, only won two comps on the way down.

Bring on the new season


----------



## Curls (Jan 8, 2020)

TreeSeeker said:



			Didnt play today but still managed to get a cut.... down to 16.5 now from 22.4 only 2 months ago. 3 shots of that came from the annual review alone. Guess its time to tidy up the game. 11 shots off the handicap for the last 12 months pretty good rate of improvement!! Still, only won two comps on the way down.

Bring on the new season
		
Click to expand...

Wow you must have monstered the knock outs did you?! That's a significant cut but one you can no doubt play to. You're sub-18 now and don't get a shot on every home any more, so time to start thinking about par as a good score, bogeys acceptable on hard holes, and keeping anything higher off your card. Good luck for the season ahead!


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 8, 2020)

Yup quite a few monster scores, my three scores in the 40's in a row leading up to the cut must have focused minds.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2020)

Monthly Stableford today, looks like I'm 2nd with 37 points. Shame I cant hit the driver for love nor money otherwise I reckon I'd be nearer 42 + points


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 9, 2020)

Played yesterday with the local golf society. 

It was only my 2nd round with them so I can't be in the prizes yet - 3 cards needed to get a society handicap. 

Headed about 30 minutes north up near Alicante to a course set in the hills called Font Del Llop. Nice course with some decent hloes, and pretty remote so I guess it'll be one of the quieter ones - even in the peak season here. 

We started on the 10th tee, and I was crap. was pulling all my tee shots left which I never normally do. Couldn't judge a putt, went in a bunker on neraly every hole. Finished the first nine on 10 points.
Got a bottle of water at the halfway house, changed my glove (can these things have a pschological effect?), anyway, I stood on the tee of the last hole one over gross on the back nine - I played off 18 back in the UK and this is the handicap I am playing off until I get my society handicap - so it was obviously some good golf I'd played by my own standards, 3 bogies, 3 pars, and  birdies. A double bogey up the last wasn't enough to dampen my spirits - and it was a stupid mistake that cost me that - was in a greenside lateral hazard that I could easily have putted out of and maybe made a par or at worst a bogey, but without thinking just took a drop (don't ask). When I realised my stupidity I pointed out my error to one of my playing partners who had to play out of the same hazard. He got up and down for a 7, and one the event overall, so at least somebody benefited.

Finished on 34 points, decent after a horrendous start.


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2020)

Only played 11 before the heavens opened.
Driving was good, the rest was hot or cold but I did manage to blag a couple of birdies.
Looking forward to better weather and less bog snorkelling!


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 9, 2020)

Played at South Bucks, very muddy and the sort of mud that just sticks to the trolley wheels and builds up and up and up and ...

Heavens opened when on the 14th, finished the hole and then walked in.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 10, 2020)

Another range session today after my lesson Tuesday...
Still hitting it flush, straight and 30 yards further.

Going to try to get onto the par 3 again this weekend...


----------



## JamesR (Jan 10, 2020)

I played the back 9 at the PGA National in Florida yesterday. My first knock of the year.
The Bear Pit was tough, I played that in 2 over, and shot 5 over for the full 9.
unfortunatly I’m not actually in Florida, we played it at the club in the teaching studio.
very enjoyable experience, but I reckon it’d cost a fortune in balls on the real thing!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2020)

TreeSeeker said:



			Didnt play today but still managed to get a cut.... down to 16.5 now from 22.4 only 2 months ago. 3 shots of that came from the annual review alone. Guess its time to tidy up the game. 11 shots off the handicap for the last 12 months pretty good rate of improvement!! Still, only won two comps on the way down.

Bring on the new season
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting matey. That'll make you think when you play now not getting a shot a hole. Great reduction and hope 2020 is a great season for you


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2020)

or rather didn't, was due to play winter medal at Nairn Dunbar, lashing it down, you could see on 13 and 14 the two wetest holes on the course was water.

so didn't bother going out, due to play Dornoch Sunday, the weather is supposed to be better


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			or rather didn't, was due to play winter medal at Nairn Dunbar, lashing it down, you could see on 13 and 14 the two wetest holes on the course was water.

so didn't bother going out, due to play Dornoch Sunday, the weather is supposed to be better
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, our course has been closed for 2-days but they’ve opened a few holes. 

Its carry only and they’re obviously desperate to get people down at the club to spend money in the clubhouse, but it’s not for me, it will be too wet & muddy, so it’s off to Woodhall to play the Hotchkin tomorrow morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			Ditto, our course has been closed for 2-days but they’ve opened a few holes.

Its carry only and they’re obviously desperate to get people down at the club to spend money in the clubhouse, but it’s not for me, it will be too wet & muddy, so it’s off to Woodhall to play the Hotchkin tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

could have played Nairn, which is so much dryer and drains better than ND, but another 2 holes closed while course upgrades being done, not worth bothering


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 11, 2020)

Got the head blown off us at rossapenna sandy hills in a scramble. 

Rained for 4 holes then just the wind after that. 

Great day out and a curry after for 25 euro.   Hard to beat.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2020)

Played at Rickmansworth, course was in semi-decent nick surprisingly. It's par 65 there since it has 8 par 3s. My front nine was a struggle and I even had a dose of the shanks for the first time in 8 months or so. I think I was just knackered as I stupidly decided to do Parkrun this morning even though I've been ill all week - when I'm tired swing gets lazy, old habits return. Came through that though and had a pretty good back nine. 13 points out, 20 points in for 33 on a day when I don't feel I played well, so I must have done some decent scrambling. In gross terms that's 47 (13 over) and 37 (6 over). Happy to come out with a reasonable score even when not playing well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 11, 2020)

Bit scrappy today - but 36pts, 3 birdies, and NO nasties...👍🤗’

Course in great nick for this time of year - and pretty much dry all over - though windy and a bit dreich overhead from time to time.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			or rather didn't, was due to play winter medal at Nairn Dunbar, lashing it down, you could see on 13 and 14 the two wetest holes on the course was water.

so didn't bother going out, due to play Dornoch Sunday, the weather is supposed to be better
		
Click to expand...

Weather looks ok today, away to Fortrose myself.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 12, 2020)

Not played exactly, but 3rd visit to the range since my epiphanic lesson on Tuesday.
Still hitting it straighter and further!
If this carries on, I’ll have nothing to whinge about!


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2020)

Played for first time in nearly a month. Winter league. Was fine for first ten or so holes but then got really tired, and lost my swing. Getting fit again starts tomorrow ! We lost 3 and 2, but will go through to the knock outs. 

Just fantastic to be out playing again. Course in good nick, lovely day, and playing with a mate. What not to like.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 12, 2020)

First round in a good few weeks, started slowly then started playing well, just remembered what I was getting taught in lessons, short game brilliant, still keeping the club face slightly open when driving, all in all I’m happy enough from where I was at.


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2020)

Good front 9 on the Hotchkin but fell away a little on the back 9 for a nett 75, so hit buffer in some difficult windy conditions and a bit of rain early doors.

Lots of positives, especially my ball striking with irons, hit the 4w off the deck the best ever, 2 wild drives cost me a ball on each and a blob/NR.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 12, 2020)

Had a drive over to Las Colinas, heard the practice facility was good, and, you get the balls set up in Pyramids for you on the range.

It's regarded as the best course in the area - and one I'll look forward to playing when I get the chance.

Anyway, good session on the range with the lad, I hit some solid irons, driver wasn't great but only tried a few so not too worried about that. Jamies swing still looking good, he needs somebody with a better eye and understanding than me now to improve him. If I can't find an academy that he can attend then it'll have to be lessons once every few weeks with a pro.

Only thing I can advise him on is his dress code at the golf club.


----------



## Curls (Jan 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			Good front 9 on the Hotchkin but fell away a little on the back 9 for a nett 75, so hit buffer in some difficult windy conditions and a bit of rain early doors.

Lots of positives, especially my ball striking with irons, hit the 4w off the deck the best ever, 2 wild drives cost me a ball on each and a blob/NR.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t realised that’s where you were. What a course! I would be jealous, but I’m joining you this summer 👍🏻


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2020)

Squeezed in 9 holes by myself late afternoon and played most holes with two balls - though ended up playing up last pretty much in the dark.  But major++ was that as yesterday there were NO LLs in sight.  And a good smattering of half decent shots into the bargain.


----------



## larmen (Jan 12, 2020)

Just 9 holes today with a mate. No spectacular scoring from me but I kept the triple bogie of teh card for the 1st time, I think. My party trick (30 - 70 yard chip shot) not working at all, don't know why, didn't work the last 2 range sessions either. Just toeing it flat right for 10 - 25 yards instead of forward where it used to go.
3/6 drives on the fairway, 2 just off, 1 on a different fairway. Maybe that compensates for the lost chip shot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2020)

Sucked yesterday int he monthly stableford. 29 points with a miserable 12 out and no idea where the ball was going or how to swing. Got 17 back but no idea how. Played today and had 33 points. Better but still not good so lesson on Tuesday has come at the right time


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 12, 2020)

Course down to 13 holes, and played to handicap ( including a triple on the last!!!) so could have been a couple under, not too bad for this time of year!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2020)

was due to play Dornoch yesterday, but a change of plans from the two members we were playing with meant we went to Tain instead, not a bad call the Allience was on that morning so got to play off the full tee's off the fairway, which made a nice change, for me.

quite a nice afternoon, bright and sunny though only 4 or 5 deg.... was pretty average off the tee and even lost a couple of balls, but still beat the other two who were only slightly worse than us


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 13, 2020)

Got out this morning before the weather got bad. Was still cold and windy! Course looked clear until 5 holes in so I cut across and added another 8 holes to my round. 
Putting seems to have improved as I have reset my ball position. Irons were crisp and seem to be flying nicely. Best shot was a 6iron into a 2 club wind at 145yards for a 2footer for birdie, the flight was a sight to behold it powered up and then floated with a gentle fade to spin back on landing 2ft. I knew the wind was strong when I hit a 9iron across the wind and it moved 20ft in the air. I thought I had over cooked it but it land a 3ft left of the pin position. I was also concentrating on keeping my hands ahead of my hips when driving and that was working as well... all in all a good day but I need to build on that and keep improving if I am to cut my handicap.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 13, 2020)

Vale da Pinta with HID and another couple today and it was in fantastic nick .Took a while to get the pace of the greens but very pleased with 38 points , 4 birdies including the last 😁 for those who know it .
Sorry but weather is gorgeous 🤣🤣


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Well, the effects of my lesson lasted not quite a week.

40 balls today, didn’t make contact with a single one. Didn’t get one above two feet in the air, or past 30 yards in distance.

Spent ages checking myself in the mirror, couldn’t see anything different.

I‘m starting to really hate the game.


----------



## IainP (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Well, the effects of my lesson lasted not quite a week.

40 balls today, didn’t make contact with a single one. Didn’t get one above two feet in the air, or past 30 yards in distance.

Spent ages checking myself in the mirror, couldn’t see anything different.

I‘m starting to really hate the game.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, you may now call yourself a real golfer 😁😉🙂👍


----------



## Sats (Jan 13, 2020)

Overdrawing a little bit, but I've been aiming down the right. Save the January weather it was good today.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

IainP said:



			Congratulations, you may now call yourself a real golfer 😁😉🙂👍
		
Click to expand...

So what’s the point? If I’d been on the course today, it would have taken me 10-15 shots to get to the green in a par 4.

I’ve cancelled the rest of my lessons with my coach. If I can’t hit a single ball in 40 more than 20 yards after 4 days a week at the range for six months, what’s the point.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2020)

Played yesterday on the Hotchkin. 

Played ok considering I am yet again trying to change my swing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			So what’s the point? If I’d been on the course today, it would have taken me 10-15 shots to get to the green in a par 4.

I’ve cancelled the rest of my lessons with my coach. If I can’t hit a single ball in 40 more than 20 yards after 4 days a week at the range for six months, what’s the point.
		
Click to expand...

We all go through it. Takes ages and patience to do a swing change after a lesson.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We all go through it. Takes ages and patience to do a swing change after a lesson.
		
Click to expand...

The first three sessions after the lesson were amazing. Best I’ve ever hit it. Today - gone completely. 

Also, after 10 lessons, 8 hours a week at the range for six months, I still haven’t got my irons stable enough to move onto wedges, woods, driver or putter. 

I really don’t see the point continuing. 

Worst of all, it’s just a drag now. I really don’t enjoy it. Even after my good sessions recently,  I was just “meh”. There’s no enjoyment to be had.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			The first three sessions after the lesson were amazing. Best I’ve ever hit it. Today - gone completely.

Also, after 10 lessons, 8 hours a week at the range for six months, I still haven’t got my irons stable enough to move onto wedges, woods, driver or putter.

I really don’t see the point continuing.

Worst of all, it’s just a drag now. I really don’t enjoy it. Even after my good sessions recently,  I was just “meh”. There’s no enjoyment to be had.
		
Click to expand...

We all go through it. 

Takes time. Then it starts to work and bang the enjoyment is back. 

8 hrs a week practising is some going. I think I would be bored after that amount


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We all go through it.

Takes time. Then it starts to work and bang the enjoyment is back.

8 hrs a week practising is some going. I think I would be bored after that amount
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, 8 hours a week, and nothing to show for it. It’d be stupid to continue.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Yeah, 8 hours a week, and nothing to show for it. It’d be stupid to continue.
		
Click to expand...

This is a shame.
If you don't mind me asking, how old are you, have you played any other sports and is your general fitness and flexibility ok? Golf is hard (don't we all know if) but probably shouldn't be THAT hard.
Learning with other people can also be helpful, as you can see what progress they are making and reassure yourself that you are similar. You can also learn from others' success and failures.
I guess ultimately there might just be some things we're just not suited to, but hopefully not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			So what’s the point? If I’d been on the course today, it would have taken me 10-15 shots to get to the green in a par 4.

I’ve cancelled the rest of my lessons with my coach. If I can’t hit a single ball in 40 more than 20 yards after 4 days a week at the range for six months, what’s the point.
		
Click to expand...

If it was me and your coach is any good I'd be going back to him asap and explain your woes on the range today and ask for him to have another look and a quick refresher. When I have a lesson (one booked tomorrow) I know if I do the drills and play and it still doesn't get better I can grab him next time at the range between lessons and he'll watch me for 5 minutes and just check what I think I'm doing is actually what I am supposed to be doing. Failing that, video your swing and email it to him. That is another option I can use


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

pendodave said:



			This is a shame.
If you don't mind me asking, how old are you, have you played any other sports and is your general fitness and flexibility ok? Golf is hard (don't we all know if) but probably shouldn't be THAT hard.
Learning with other people can also be helpful, as you can see what progress they are making and reassure yourself that you are similar. You can also learn from others' success and failures.
I guess ultimately there might just be some things we're just not suited to, but hopefully not.
		
Click to expand...

Im 53, and whilst I’m overweight, I’m very flexible. I’ve been practicing yoga and Tai Chi for 40 years. In the last couple of decades I’ve got to competition standard in fencing (epée) and archery. I‘ve had a very active past, including sport rock climbing, several styles of martial arts, and indoor rowing. I had a decent standard of tennis in my youth, and more recently in badminton. A few years ago I participated in a squash ladder until I injured a knee (better now).

Ive kept very active, and usually when I take up a sport, I progress rapidly.

I‘d love to learn with someone, but all my friends are dead!


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

pendodave said:



			This is a shame.
If you don't mind me asking, how old are you, have you played any other sports and is your general fitness and flexibility ok? Golf is hard (don't we all know if) but probably shouldn't be THAT hard.
Learning with other people can also be helpful, as you can see what progress they are making and reassure yourself that you are similar. You can also learn from others' success and failures.
I guess ultimately there might just be some things we're just not suited to, but hopefully not.
		
Click to expand...

I contacted him earlier to cancel my lessons, and he did offer to have a look at a video of my swing. But that would mean going back to the range, and I really can’t face that at the moment. Ive had it.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Im 53, and whilst I’m overweight, I’m very flexible. I’ve been practicing yoga and Tai Chi for 40 years. In the last couple of decades I’ve got to competition standard in fencing (epée) and archery. I‘ve had a very active past, including sport rock climbing, several styles of martial arts, and indoor rowing. I had a decent standard of tennis in my youth, and more recently in badminton. A few years ago I participated in a squash ladder until I injured a knee (better now).

Ive kept very active, and usually when I take up a sport, I progress rapidly.

I‘d love to learn with someone, but all my friends are dead!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey. Good effort. Like I said, golf is hard, but it's not that hard! Especially given your life experience. 
If I lived 'oop north' I'd be happy to join you for a range session and cast a non-expert idea over things. I'd certainly be tempted to find out if a local golf club has a group lesson scheme or similar - as well as the advantages I mentioned earlier, it would give you the opportunity to meet some golfing mates. That has many and varied advantages. Plus you could probably venture out on a course as a group, which is a nice way to get used to moving from range to 'proper' golf.
Good luck and chin up.


----------



## Crow (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			I contacted him earlier to cancel my lessons, and he did offer to have a look at a video of my swing. But that would mean going back to the range, and I really can’t face that at the moment. Ive had it.
		
Click to expand...

Get out on the course, learn what golf is really about, you've done enough range time now to be able to get it round without embarrassing yourself, even after your last range session. 

The difference in actually playing shots on the course is huge and you won't get stuck in a loop of crap shots as you'll have a little walk (hopefully a long walk!) between shots, then a breather for a bit of putting, etc.


----------



## Curls (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Im 53, and whilst I’m overweight, I’m very flexible. I’ve been practicing yoga and Tai Chi for 40 years. In the last couple of decades I’ve got to competition standard in fencing (epée) and archery. I‘ve had a very active past, including sport rock climbing, several styles of martial arts, and indoor rowing. I had a decent standard of tennis in my youth, and more recently in badminton. A few years ago I participated in a squash ladder until I injured a knee (better now).

Ive kept very active, and usually when I take up a sport, I progress rapidly.

I‘d love to learn with someone, but all my friends are dead!
		
Click to expand...

Given what you’ve achieved elsewhere and the meditative side of what you’ve done this seems somewhat defeatist. Its a hard game that beats everyone up at some point, usually several times and often in new and inventive ways. But there’s a lot to be gained from it as you’ve experienced a small taster of. Very few are good immediately, especially taking it up later in life.

I agree, it would definitely be easier if you had a mate learning the trade at the same time. But only last week you were in love with the game and it’s gone to pot. Don't mind the range get out golfing, though you could have picked a better time of the year for that! Wait til spring and the long evenings with a course all to yourself. That’s bliss that is.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			Get out on the course, learn what golf is really about, you've done enough range time now to be able to get it round without embarrassing yourself, even after your last range session.

The difference in actually playing shots on the course is huge and you won't get stuck in a loop of crap shots as you'll have a little walk (hopefully a long walk!) between shots, then a breather for a bit of putting, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm... that could be my salvation...

I managed to get out on the course twice (my first two times ever) over new year, and it was tremendously enjoyable. I’d forgotten already! I only managed 10 and 13 holes of par 3, coz it was flippin’ freezing... but thanks, I think that’s what I need!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 13, 2020)

Mate, I've been kicked in the balls so many times by this game but I still love it. 
I can go quite a few rounds /range sessions where I can't hit anything, then the next day I play cracking.

Good luck with what ever you decide mate.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Curls said:



			Given what you’ve achieved elsewhere and the meditative side of what you’ve done this seems somewhat defeatist. Its a hard game that beats everyone up at some point, usually several times and often in new and inventive ways. But there’s a lot to be gained from it as you’ve experienced a small taster of. Very few are good immediately, especially taking it up later in life.

I agree, it would definitely be easier if you had a mate learning the trade at the same time. But only last week you were in love with the game and it’s gone to pot. Don't mind the range get out golfing, though you could have picked a better time of the year for that! Wait til spring and the long evenings with a course all to yourself. That’s bliss that is.
		
Click to expand...

Last week I had a few good sessions. Before then I was on the brink of giving up as well.

If it was a case of it not going well, but still able to hit the ball, I wouldn’t mind. But when 35 out of 40 trickle forwards onto the gravel, and the other five make it only 10-20 yards, it’s not like it’s just a bad session, it’s just gone completely. Much, much worse than the first day I ever went to the range having never hit a ball before.

Even slowing the swing right down, or reducing to a half swing, or even reducing the back-swing to just 18 inches... I can’t hit the ball!

And understand, I’m not just hammering through a basket of balls like you see many people at the range.

I go through a pre-shot routine on every range ball that involves checking target line, alignment, visualisation etc.

I takes me about 1.5 hours to get through 80 balls, or 2 and a half to three to get through 120, with a break. It is a meditative practice to an extent...except that I am attached to the results, as I am in all sports. Sport isn‘t like yoga or Tai Chi. Sport is for competition and improvement, and for me, golf is a sport, not a pastime or spiritual pursuit.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 13, 2020)

My post was for Range Monkey.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 13, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Mate, I've been kicked in the balls so many times by this game but I still love it.
I can go quite a few rounds /range sessions where I can't hit anything, then the next day I play cracking.

Good luck with what ever you decide mate.
		
Click to expand...

Is this really what it’s like? Forever? Do even scratch players (not expecting I’d ever get to scratch!) have days where they literally swing and only just clip every ball for it to roll six feet, with no solid shots for a full session?

I know it’s hard, but is it really that hard?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Is this really what it’s like? Forever? Do even scratch players (not expecting I’d ever get to scratch!) have days where they literally swing and only just clip every ball for it to roll six feet, with no solid shots for a full session?

I know it’s hard, but is it really that hard?
		
Click to expand...

I  can't say about scratch players as I'm a million miles away from that. But even the greatest sportstars have off days. Look at all the pros who have tried to change things  and it's gone wrong.. 
To me golf is a fun hobby.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Last week I had a few good sessions. Before then I was on the brink of giving up as well.

If it was a case of it not going well, but still able to hit the ball, I wouldn’t mind. But when 35 out of 40 trickle forwards onto the gravel, and the other five make it only 10-20 yards, it’s not like it’s just a bad session, it’s just gone completely. Much, much worse than the first day I ever went to the range having never hit a ball before.

Even slowing the swing right down, or reducing to a half swing, or even reducing the back-swing to just 18 inches... I can’t hit the ball!

And understand, I’m not just hammering through a basket of balls like you see many people at the range.

I go through a pre-shot routine on every range ball that involves checking target line, alignment, visualisation etc.

I takes me about 1.5 hours to get through 80 balls, or 2 and a half to three to get through 120, with a break. It is a meditative practice to an extent...except that I am attached to the results, as I am in all sports. Sport isn‘t like yoga or Tai Chi. Sport is for competition and improvement, and for me, golf is a sport, not a pastime or spiritual pursuit.
		
Click to expand...

With respect, there is a world of difference between hitting ball after ball and having no real jeopardy on how well it goes as there is another ball to hit and hitting a shot on the course where there is not really a second chance. It is how you learn to play golf as opposed to learning to hit range balls. Different lies, bunkers, putting and the elements all have to be mastered. 

I played shocking in terms of ball striking in the competition on Saturday and it was off the yellow (so forward tees). I had no timing and no idea when I swung where the ball was going. I hit some really crap shots on the front nine for a miserly 12 points. I managed to get 17 coming back but was still 4th from last in my division and no idea how I managed to get that many points on the back nine. Played yesterday and it wasn't right in terms of strike and distance but more playable and I got round in an acceptable 33 points. Point is every day is different and we can turn up on two separate days and be two different players. Stick with it. Ask the pro for more help and get out and play


----------



## Zig (Jan 13, 2020)

I live 'Oop North' too... happy to have a knock/range session when the weather warms up a bit if that helps you not give up!!! 

It's a silly game, which can make everyone look silly from time to time, whatever their handicap! ... but when it's good, it takes some beating 




RangeMonkey said:



			Is this really what it’s like? Forever? Do even scratch players (not expecting I’d ever get to scratch!) have days where they literally swing and only just clip every ball for it to roll six feet, with no solid shots for a full session?

I know it’s hard, but is it really that hard?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Coffey (Jan 13, 2020)

I play off 9 and I’ve went to the range and hit shanks repeatedly. I’ve also gone on numerous occasions and hit the ball consistently from the toe. I’ve also topped them over and over again. 

It is a very tough game, even when you think you’ve cracked it, another part of your swing goes or you never get that feeling again.

Keep at it, take some time off and go back with a clear head


----------



## IainP (Jan 14, 2020)

@RangeMonkey - probably your current woes warrant a thread to itself,  but anyway some more thoughts. You mentioned tennis, what would you think about when returning a serve? One of the many challenges with golf is what goes on between our ears. Especially with the ball being stationary so our actions are not reactive. "Grooving" a swing movement is a way to quieten the mental noise, but a seemingly tiny change to the movements can result in terrible shot outcomes.
Short swings with feet together can be a trick to re find some striking.
Alternatively you don't need to search far to find clips of top class pros hitting some dreadful shots which can bring a smile 🙂


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 14, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Is this really what it’s like? Forever? Do even scratch players (not expecting I’d ever get to scratch!) have days where they literally swing and only just clip every ball for it to roll six feet, with no solid shots for a full session?

I know it’s hard, but is it really that hard?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite but they will do some pretty horrific stuff ..
You need to find a reset, just put your feet together and have a few gentle swings and then put a ball down and swing through it. I assure you it will go further than 30 yards and you will get connection.
Golf punishes over expectation. Relax do all your pre shot routine, then line your club up and hit it ... standing long over a ball creates distraction negative thoughts .. just swing the club and let your body follow. If your not happy something feels uncomfortable step away and reset.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2020)

If you look at scores from the professional  events you'll see, on occasions, high quality players shooting 62 one day and 78 the next
These are the best players in the world and they can have bad days that, in comparison to us, are potentially devastating. 
If a tournament pro''s score can vary by 10- 15 shots between rounds, ours can vary by so much more.
As an example I once shot +2 gross on a Saturday,  turned up the next day and shot +25.
Golf is hard ..


----------



## Yant (Jan 14, 2020)

Played Royal Cromer for the first time yesterday. 40 mph winds. Lovely course. Loads of variation.

Shot a +2 round of 74.


----------



## DRW (Jan 14, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Vale da Pinta with HID and another couple today and it was in fantastic nick .Took a while to get the pace of the greens but very pleased with 38 points , 4 birdies including the last 😁 for those who know it .
Sorry but weather is gorgeous 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Good scoring , but nurse nurse he has escaped again, lock his account for a couple of weeks.. Looking forward to hear you are back in rainshire


----------



## Crow (Jan 14, 2020)

Played at Enville today in a TeeTours event on the Lodge course. Course was wet in places and rain during the first 9 holes meant there was water on some greens but the course played pretty well despite this.

4BBB Stableford, I was playing:
Mizuno White Fang 1, 3, 5 & 7 woods, late 1980s
Dunlop Peter Thomson 3 to SW, approx 1973
Edinburgh Golf "Rapier" putter, 1970ish

We both blobbed the first hole but then hit some good form and scored two points or better on every hole to come in with 44 points for 3rd place. (And I had a 2 winning a bottle of wine)


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2020)

Crow said:



			Played at Enville today in a TeeTours event on the Lodge course. Course was wet in places and rain during the first 9 holes meant there was water on some greens but the course played pretty well despite this.

4BBB Stableford, I was playing:
Mizuno White Fang 1, 3, 5 & 7 woods, late 1980s
Dunlop Peter Thomson 3 to SW, approx 1973
Edinburgh Golf "Rapier" putter, 1970ish

We both blobbed the first hole but then hit some good form and scored two points or better on every hole to come in with 44 points for 3rd place. (And I had a 2 winning a bottle of wine)
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing in some Tee Tour events for a few years now, the early days with Ben (Upsidedown).  I'm playing at Hollinwell & Beau Desert in March & April in a pairs BB & AM AM.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2020)

Vila Sol yesterday and to appease the forum we had rain to start in 😉 well for all of 5 mins .
Lovely old course but fairways really struggling , greens in very good nick , too good at times if above the hole 🤣.
27 points was the best I could muster as did HiD .


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Vila Sol yesterday and to appease the forum we had rain to start in 😉 well for all of 5 mins .
Lovely old course but fairways really struggling , greens in very good nick , too good at times if above the hole 🤣.
27 points was the best I could muster as did HiD .
		
Click to expand...

I was there Monday. Was saving the best course on our trip til last. Except it was the worst of the Pestana resorts this trip imo. 

Played Silves for 1st time and was really. Impressed. 

Managed 152 points over 5 rounds on Gramacho, Pinta, Alto, Silves and Vila Sol. Which considering the state of me most evenings was imo quite impressive 😂😂


----------



## DRW (Jan 15, 2020)

Work really quiet, so decided to have half a day off and be first out on the course at Beau, light up ebay golf ball to the ready for the first couple of holes.

Played solid, shoot 10 over, was let down by the four par 3s which I was 5 over on, Putted well, hitting the lines and pace that I wanted, but didn't sink a putt all round, greens are tricky little blighters.

Fairly still, Great fun with no rain, millionaires golf, happy days, whats not to like. Won the matchplay 7:4:1 against son/wife. I still had to buy lunch tho


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2020)

Alto today for the first time and an absolute delight . Let 3 balls through early doors then it was millionaires golf . Greens and fairways in excellent condition.
Had 33 points , droped two in first two holes with poor putts as a stiff back but then it eased and played to handicap apart from going for the short 13th and blobbing .
Played with HID today and we came 2nd 🤣


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Alto today for the first time and an absolute delight . Let 3 balls through early doors then it was millionaires golf . Greens and fairways in excellent condition.
Had 33 points , droped two in first two holes with poor putts as a stiff back but then it eased and played to handicap apart from going for the short 13th and blobbing .
Played with HID today and we came 2nd 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Alto always beats me up!

Love how it’s different to the other courses. It just doesn’t suit me. Think top points from our 8 was 30. So we’ll played.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Alto always beats me up!

Love how it’s different to the other courses. It just doesn’t suit me. Think top points from our 8 was 30. So we’ll played.
		
Click to expand...

Mate off 16 played really well with 38 .
Where did you stay , assuming you're back home.now ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Mate off 16 played really well with 38 .
Where did you stay , assuming you're back home.now ?
		
Click to expand...

We stayed at gramacho Residences. 
Played amendoeira Faldo course Thursday on arrival. 
Gramacho, Da Pinta Friday
Alto Saturday. 
Silves, Gramacho Sunday. 
All 27 at Vila Sol Sunday. 

Already planning next year.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			We stayed at gramacho Residences. 
Played amendoeira Faldo course Thursday on arrival. 
Gramacho, Da Pinta Friday
Alto Saturday. 
Silves, Gramacho Sunday. 
All 27 at Vila Sol Sunday. 

Already planning next year.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's some golf you got in , well done .
Played the Faldo last year and loved it .
Staying at the Pestana Alvor Praia this time as friends first time .
Day off tomorrow then Silves, Gramacho and Vila Sol on Sunday before we fly back 👍
And yup will be back next year 😁😁


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Wow that's some golf you got in , well done .
Played the Faldo last year and loved it .
Staying at the Pestana Alvor Praia this time as friends first time .
Day off tomorrow then Silves, Gramacho and Vila Sol on Sunday before we fly back 👍
And yup will be back next year 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, couple of early starts. But fortunately by 0800 it’s pleasant. 

Gonna do first week of April next year as clocks will have gone back, so 2 rounds a day is easier.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah, couple of early starts. But fortunately by 0800 it’s pleasant. 

Gonna do first week of April next year as clocks will have gone back, so 2 rounds a day is easier.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that would be good , we had a frost delay on Monday of an hour , so there would be no chance of that by then .
We're with YGT , did you use them for the residences?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Yeah that would be good , we had a frost delay on Monday of an hour , so there would be no chance of that by then .
We're with YGT , did you use them for the residences?
		
Click to expand...

Frost?!! 

What course was that? Was up early Monday to head to Vila Sol and it was OK. 

Yeah, played them and Golf breaks off agaisnt each other. Got 3 nights unlimited GOLF and some resort credit. Just booked Faldo course and a villa for 1 additional night.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Frost?!!

What course was that? Was up early Monday to head to Vila Sol and it was OK.

Yeah, played them and Golf breaks off agaisnt each other. Got 3 nights unlimited GOLF and some resort credit. Just booked Faldo course and a villa for 1 additional night.
		
Click to expand...

 , aye was at Pinta, got there for a 11.24 tee at around 10.30 and there was a delay of an hour but we got off at 11.45 as a group of 12 didn't turn up !!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2020)

not a bad day, but quite windy at least 4 clubs. hit it OK, but  highlight was my partner holing his 2nd shot on the par 5 18th.

Nairn Dunbar tomorrow for the winter comp


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 17, 2020)

Silves and sorry but the weather was gorgeous and very impressed with the course ,39 points and won the BB against the HiD's .
New clubhouse was opened today so lots of Pestana bods about


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Silves and sorry but the weather was gorgeous and very impressed with the course ,39 points and won the BB against the HiD's .
New clubhouse was opened today so lots of Pestana bods about
		
Click to expand...

I was massively impressed with Silves. The layout will be better now from new clubhouse. 1 now a much nicer start too. 

18 will work the legs though. 

Did you go for the green in 2 on 13?


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I was massively impressed with Silves. The layout will be better now from new clubhouse. 1 now a much nicer start too. 

18 will work the legs though. 

Did you go for the green in 2 on 13?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 1st is a lot better opening hole now than the 18th was I'd imagine , I did birdie it 😉
Was behind a very slow group all day and as had 235 to the pin on 13 went over the corner with a 4 to keep moving but missed the birdie putt .


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 18, 2020)

Gramacho today and forecast not good . Started off in drizzle , stopped then heavy drizzle and then rain . Gave up after 9 holes but was  one under gross  so claiming the victory


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 18, 2020)

It was "nice to be outside" and "proof I have a game in me" but other than that it just blew the cobwebs away. 

I probably should have scored but I just wanted to hit a ball out on the course. The rust was plain to see but all shots went straight, only lost strokes to lack of distance judgement on all shots.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 18, 2020)

First qualifier of the year, came in with 34pts. Greens poor following heavy rain and frost but drove straight and chipped like a demon.  First buffer for a long, long time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2020)

Mucho cold and very rusty, first game in a month. Steady front 9, a woeful next 6. Really struggled to concentrate in the cold, particularly when putting. Managed to pull it together for the last 3 and finished strongly. That's enough to bring me back next week 😁.

Anyone else do this? After struggling along for 15 holes I realised something I was doing wrong in my swing. I corrected it and played beautifully after that. Why not remember everything on hole 1 🙄. So annoying.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hog at Nairn Dunbar, hit the ball OK, but putting was woeful, missed at leats 8 inside 3 ft, which 4 lipped out after goung right round the hole, 35 points which was pretty disappointing, esp as 36 point was leading


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2020)

38 points on a sunny frosty Newport this morning.   That's more like it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2020)

15 points for the front nine off the yellows pushed way forward so nothing to get excited about. Was ticking along until the 9th when I blocked a hybrid straight right OOB


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2020)

Hit quite a few balls today all in all. This morning I went down to American Golf to try some driving irons. Specifically wanted to try the GAPR Mid, and also the Ping Crossover but as it turned out the GAPR Hi was the clear winner. Did exactly what I wanted, got some cracking shots with it, 200 yards with a draw! I never draw anything consistently so it must be some kind of miracle stick. So I'll be picking up one of them when I have a bit of cash.

Went down to our course, originally we were going to enter the comp but the comp was postponed due to the trolley ban. I felt like I drove well mostly, putted very well holing some great putts, short game was reasonable, hit some good hybrids and irons were passable too... but I shot 95 for 25 points. Not really sure where I lost 11 shots but there you go, that's winter golf for you. Whole course was damp mud so it was a hard slog.


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2020)

Foursomes knockout. We were level handicap when we lost 5 and 4 to 19 and 29 handicappers.


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2020)

Another good round on the Hotchkin, I’m starting to understand some holes much more now and especially where to hit the greens irrelevant of where the pin is at times, taking bunkers out of the equation, especially on the 10th when the flag is pinched close to the left of the 2 green side bunkers which have considerable run offs to.

Only missed 1 fairway on the front 9 and 3 on the back, although one of those was me hitting my 4w too well finding a green side bunker on the 15th when I was only looking to lay-up.

Messed up on 2 holes on the front after parring the first 3 holes, bogey’d the 4th (tough hole into wind) but then parred the 5th to be 1 over gross standing on the 6th tee.

Double bogey on 6 after another good drive but leaked my approach to the right which cost me a double, then lost a ball on the 7th, again after a good drive but blocked my approach only slightly to the right of the green which disappeared into some clumpy heather.  Got myself into all kinds of trouble on the toughest par 3 on the course imo, bunker right, flew it out to the other side, only to fly it back to the bunker, picked up and laughed.

Another good drive on 9 but was punished with a good 4w second shot which found a bunker I’d not reached before on the right, took 2 blows to get out, so a bogey and turned on 17 points, but so many positives.

Very steady back 9, nothing worse than a bogey so chased back some points and finished with a Nett 71, but wasn’t good enough to win our pairs matchplay, but a very enjoyable round under clear blue skies, but a bit cold early doors until the sun broke through.

Cracked my nemesis (13th) with a great par and always nice to finish with a par on 18.

#YOTF lll is well on track 😎


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Hit quite a few balls today all in all. This morning I went down to *American Golf* to try some driving irons. Specifically wanted to try the GAPR Mid, and also the Ping Crossover but as it turned out the GAPR Hi was the clear winner. Did exactly what I wanted, got some cracking shots with it, 200 yards with a draw! *I never draw anything consistently so it must be some kind of miracle stick*. So I'll be picking up one of them when I have a bit of cash.

Went down to our course, originally we were going to enter the comp but the comp was postponed due to the trolley ban. I felt like I drove well mostly, putted very well holing some great putts, short game was reasonable, hit some good hybrids and irons were passable too... but I shot 95 for 25 points. Not really sure where I lost 11 shots but there you go, that's winter golf for you. Whole course was damp mud so it was a hard slog.
		
Click to expand...

was it on a simulator or could you see the flight??

i remember trying a driver on one of these when i first started, at the time i had a massive slice and hit the ball 200 yards

accprding to the sim i was hitting this driver 250 with a draw, up to that point i'd, not hit a single draw

the eyes dont lie, shop assistants and sim do


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			was it on a simulator or could you see the flight??

i remember trying a driver on one of these when i first started, at the time i had a massive slice and hit the ball 200 yards

accprding to the sim i was hitting this driver 250 with a draw, up to that point i'd, not hit a single draw

the eyes dont lie, shop assistants and sim do

Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying but I didn't hit draws with any of the other bats. And he probably didn't fix it so the cheapest one performed the best, haha.


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2020)

Winter League, 4BBB matchplay.

I was playing:
Wilson 4300 laminated 1 and 3 woods
Harold Bird & Son "Max Faulkner Avenger" 3 to PW (My first set of vintage irons back in 2016!)
McGhee "Tiger Tee" SW
Ben Sayers "Parex" putter.

To & fro front nine with never more than a hole in it and only one hole halved to be level on the 10th tee.
Similar on the back nine until we went 2 up with 3 to play, lost 16, halved 17 & 18 for a 1 up win.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 19, 2020)

Final round  of our trip and  30 points round Vila Sol . 4.5 hrs but still plenty of  time to catch plane 
Been a great week 🏌️⛳😁


----------



## Curls (Jan 19, 2020)

Pretty pleasant in the sun last couple of days tbf, played with one buddy yesterday and another today. Course is still flooded in places so playing a reduced track meant didn’t bother taking scores or playing matchplay as handicaps impossible to work out...

So I played golf. And I really, really enjoyed it. 

Highlight of the weekend was diagnosing my buddy’s shank and in his own words, rescuing his love for the game. Doesn’t get much better than that 👍🏻


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 19, 2020)

Little bit cold out there today at times but was good to be out playing. Course was good and starting to take shape after the recent work put in by the greenkeepers.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 19, 2020)

Played Fortrose today, was a 3 to 4 club wind and absolutley freezing.
Played quite well, things starting to improve for me, only issue was hitting my irons fat so losing distance, had 3 great drives as well, leaving short irons in.
Short game was excellent again.
Will be back to lessons when I get back from work and will hopefully be out a lot more as son number 2 starts nursery.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 19, 2020)

Frost delay today and the call was made at 12 to close the course for the day.  The white covering had disappeared but the greens were still rock solid. 

Pity as it was clear and sunny.

Off to the range when word came that they opened  our par 3 9 hole. That would do. 

I can see why the main course was closed. You could make a pitch mark but it was a near impossible job to repair it. 

2 over for 9 holes, 3 putting the last 2 from just off the front edge.  Blew it.


----------



## larmen (Jan 19, 2020)

My 1st comp with my ‘bandit’ handicap. Having won a roll up a couple of weeks ago with 39 points and a 27 back nine i was hoping for a cut. Finished on 35 points and I don’t think I get a cut at all.
Our course is more or less dead flat but with ridges between fairways, so when not on the fairway there is a lot of ball above or below feet, and that can add a couple of strokes per hole to my game.
On a positive note, fairly happy with the driving.
On the 18th I did a 190 yard one right in the middle of the fairway, but I stupidly did this from the yellows and a nice penalty to go wit it. ;-(


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 19, 2020)

Ummed and ahhhed about playing after they said it’s 18 temps but went ahead anyway. 
Went out 20 minutes after the 2 ball ahead of me and by the time I ambled up to the green and went over the hill to the second tee they were just teeing off. Walked up to the 3rd tee box as I’d caught them up and they wouldn’t let me through so I skipped 3 holes to get ahead of them only to get stuck behind an old boy with his wife who couldn’t hit it more than 50 yards a go.

Between the temporary greens being in ridiculous places over blind hills and stuck behind the slowest players in the county I just lost interest and I’m surprised I even bothered finishing the round.

Also got followed for the second half of the round by a family walking the dogs with screaming kids and dogs crapping everywhere with no intent to pick it up.

Don’t think I’m going to bother going out on the weekend with temporary greens again.


----------



## FAB90 (Jan 19, 2020)

Played in my first golf outing today out of 12 people ended up winning over all and won our doubles game aswell! Played girvan short course but was in good condition!


----------



## Curls (Jan 19, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Ummed and ahhhed about playing after they said it’s 18 temps but went ahead anyway.
Went out 20 minutes after the 2 ball ahead of me and by the time I ambled up to the green and went over the hill to the second tee they were just teeing off. Walked up to the 3rd tee box as I’d caught them up and they wouldn’t let me through so I skipped 3 holes to get ahead of them only to get stuck behind an old boy with his wife who couldn’t hit it more than 50 yards a go.

Between the temporary greens being in ridiculous places over blind hills and stuck behind the slowest players in the county I just lost interest and I’m surprised I even bothered finishing the round.

Also got followed for the second half of the round by a family walking the dogs with screaming kids and dogs crapping everywhere with no intent to pick it up.

Don’t think I’m going to bother going out on the weekend with temporary greens again.
		
Click to expand...

Carlsberg don’t do golf days...

😬

Sounds like an absolute mare man, all the worst things about golf in one day. Chalk it down to (bad) experience and next time should be better eh?!


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 19, 2020)

Curls said:



			Carlsberg don’t do golf days...

😬

Sounds like an absolute mare man, all the worst things about golf in one day. Chalk it down to (bad) experience and next time should be better eh?!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t win really it was either go out for that horror of a round or bumble about wishing I was playing golf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

Very annoyed. Hot it very well in frozen conditions and adapted very well to rock hard greens that wouldn't take an approach. Down to 15 holes and played back six first (15-17 out) and made turn one under handicap. By the 6th tee and four holes left I was three under handicap and then went blob, blob, one, one to finish on 27. 30 points took the £80 so not happy


----------



## DRW (Jan 20, 2020)

Played St Daves, perfectly still, sunny for part, . Didn't lose a ball and found 7 balls, most on the left of the 15th green(not sure what I was doing up on the dune, after hitting the fairway, with a 8 iron in hand to the green )

Unusually for me had a putt for par or birdie on every hole, doesn't happen very often for me.

Shot my lowest score ever there, 6 over.

Was trying to finish the round in daylight, so was a little bit late getting a photo of best bit of the sunset, but the sunset was a beaut.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2020)

went out for 14 holes and then 50 balls at the range .. irons were fine just driving is rather poor, so had those 50 balls to work out what was going on. As usual it's just some minor set up discrepancy, finger crossed I can remember the next time I play golf .. oh and I need to cancel the match on Friday because I forgot I was going to the dentist! I am not a brave person I just forget to worry or when some thing nasty is scheduled..


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2020)

played Nairn Dunbar, 4 BBB only, no shots, two 3 Hcap a 4 and me.

we had 6 birds and still lost 1 down, great game, my PP had a 5 ft to half the match and missed it the Numpty

great game though, not a breath of wind and about 10 deg, had to take my hat and jacket off at one point


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			played Nairn Dunbar, 4 BBB only, no shots, two 3 Hcap a 4 and me.

we had 6 birds and still lost 1 down, great game, my PP had a 5 ft to half the match and missed it the Numpty:cry
☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆▪︎
I suppose you were out of it by this time 🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2020)

how right you are hooked my 2nd off the roof of the clubhouse, onto the pitting green, i had just birded 16 and 17 though


----------



## larmen (Jan 22, 2020)

larmen said:



			My 1st comp with my ‘bandit’ handicap. Having won a roll up a couple of weeks ago with 39 points and a 27 back nine i was hoping for a cut. Finished on 35 points and I don’t think I get a cut at all.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked at the results and I got +1 and buffer, so at least no increase.

But is there a rule of thumb on what to score to get a cut? Like 42 or 43 points? Is that in the ball park?


Went to the range yesterday and I actually got worse, apart from driver. Lesson coming up on Saturday at the right time.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 22, 2020)

1st game after the hols and really struggled to get the ball to the hole, 37 points but could have been soooooooo better  Playing Ludlow tomorrow so expect to be past the hole all day


----------



## DRW (Jan 22, 2020)

Played Pennard for the first time, interesting course layout and the ripples on the fairway, wow wasn't expecting that, can understand why they call it links in the sky.

Great welcome by the guy in the pro shop, top notch and £30 winter rate for a round, bargain for the course.

Started with 5 pars, then swing went to the beach and hacked my way round, no excuses as perfect weather, I was pants.


----------



## IainP (Jan 22, 2020)

larmen said:



			Just looked at the results and I got +1 and buffer, so at least no increase.

But is there a rule of thumb on what to score to get a cut? Like 42 or 43 points? Is that in the ball park?


Went to the range yesterday and I actually got worse, apart from driver. Lesson coming up on Saturday at the right time.
		
Click to expand...

In simple terms, it depends on how everyone else does 
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/features/the-game/golf-sss-and-css-explained-64718


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2020)

DRW said:



			Played Pennard for the first time, interesting course layout and the ripples on the fairway, wow wasn't expecting that, can understand why they call it links in the sky.

Great welcome by the guy in the pro shop, top notch and £30 winter rate for a round, bargain for the course.

Started with 5 pars, then swing went to the beach and hacked my way round, no excuses as perfect weather, I was pants.
		
Click to expand...

I quite fancy Pennard at some point in the next few years.

I heard its quite quirky.


----------



## DRW (Jan 23, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I quite fancy Pennard at some point in the next few years.

I heard its quite quirky.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't like blind shots or not being able to see all the hole from the tee, then I would not recommend

It is bordering on a hilly course and as a result, lots of undulations over the course with blindish shots, along with lots of like dune ripples on fairways.

Personally really enjoyed the layout/course and wouldn't hesitate to go back to again.

Edit Get yourself over there, whilst still reasonable in price.


----------



## larmen (Jan 23, 2020)

IainP said:



			In simple terms, it depends on how everyone else does
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/features/the-game/golf-sss-and-css-explained-64718

Click to expand...

Thanks. There is a follow link on this page to here ( https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/features/the-game/how-are-golf-handicaps-adjusted-91800 ) which seems to suggest that for a cat 5 player I would have to be net 2 under CSS for the day to get a full shot. I think for stable ford that would mean 5 points above?

I was 35, CSS was 36 points, the 1st 2 got a cut at 38 and 37 points. If it wouldn't have been for the 2 shot penalty (teeing off outside the tee box [wrong tee]) on the 18th ...


----------



## M1ndPrototype (Jan 24, 2020)

Overdrawing a little bit, but I've been aiming down the right. Save the January weather it was good today.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 24, 2020)

Played 9 today before first comp of the year at the weekend

Haven't played since early November and our practice facility is out of action for a month - so very much swing and hope [All felt quite strange]

A horrific start then a good end  finished par/birdie/par 

if i knew what I was doing right when it goes well - that might help - Who knows what will turn up on Sunday


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 25, 2020)

I played at the Lakes par 3 as usual.

I have never hit it so straight in my life, literally target line every time.

My distance thought was way shorter than usual, PW going about 95 yards.

I am guessing that’s a combination of the cold air and heavy air as it felt that way as you walked around.

Also the ground was very heavy too as my shots spun back almost a yard from their pitch mark, sometimes off the green!

Overall super happy as swing plane, ball contact, flight and direction were all as good as I have ever done. Putting was good but both it and chipping just needs better distance judgement.

Out in 32, home in 30 so +8 for 18 = happy me!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2020)

First round since pulling my back 

Played in a 4BBB comp - we scored 47 😀, I had 42 😲


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nairn Dunbar Hogg, blowing a bit at least 4 club wind, putted much better, back 9 was really tough, trolley blew over so many times.

was leading with 33 points, but only a dozen groups in then, doubt it will be by  this afternoon.


it was so windy i had to retrieve my shoes from under another car in the carpark... bloody Sketchers


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 25, 2020)

78 Gross or 41pts with a blob by any measure I played well today.  Nothing spectacular no long putts just solid, just need to do it in a qualifier..


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 25, 2020)

Played poorly today, 29 points and i'm off a new handicap, so clearly the new handicap is about right!

Couldn't keep it on the fairway, i think I only hit two fairways the entire day, quite a few blobs from the midirons, asking too much of them out of the rough/deep mud. good signs there but lots of room for improvement. Bring on the summer!


----------



## Lump (Jan 25, 2020)

-4 gross after 6 holes..... Walked in +3gross with 35pts. Recurring issue with the driver murders me. (Low low toe strike, can get a massive low draw with it or a straight punt right depending on what percentage of club face it grabs) 
Played with a +1 golfer that shot -5gross that should have been -8. Really shows you were you have to work on your game.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2020)

Full spectrum of sublime to ridiculous today in my first comp of the year. Made 7 pars but still only managed 29 points! Holed at least three great putts from 12+ feet, but also missed one from 6 inches. Got some fantastic up and downs, and also a couple of knifed chips through the back. Hit some of my very best drives, and a couple that were almost topped. The full package. That's six 0.1's in a row now I believe. I hate winter golf.


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2020)

Poxy 33 points in our Saturday crew roll up stableford but won our pairs Matchplay so didn’t pay for the comp and won £5 on top so going wild tonight 😜

Crappy wet & muddy conditions doesn’t suit my game, especially little chips around the green. 

Off to Woodhall tomorrow so I’ll look to score better on firmer fairways and greens.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 25, 2020)

Beat in a pairs game one down.  Didnt play particularly great. Some very poor chip and runs. Kept leaving them short. 


Been a dry week so it was the best the course had played all winter.  Heavy rain due tonight so will probably give golf a miss tomorrow and do something with the wee one.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2020)

82, bang on the number. Some utter garbage, some pars and 2 birdies. Only a roll up, so it doesn't matter. Not played in a comp since early September.

Won a 5er, as my partner off 25 shot 9 under handicap. Only won on the last though. Tough school.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2020)

First knockout stage of the 4bbb winter league after qualifying from the group stage. A 2 and 1 win to go through to the next round 😁


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Played today two ball behind two women then four men .
The fourball could not keep up but would not let us through.
Found out in clubhouse that the two ladies were their wives and they were “ protecting them” from any male members getting behind them.
I was fuming , they didn’t think they had done anything wrong.
Had to put them straight but just blank looks.
Just what they thought we were going to do to them I don’t know.
But it’s really poor ,ruined my golf as I was freezing just waiting on every shot.
Feel a letter going in.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played today two ball behind two women then four men .
The fourball could not keep up but would not let us through.
Found out in clubhouse that the two ladies were their wives and they were “ protecting them” from any male members getting behind them.
I was fuming , they didn’t think they had done anything wrong.
Had to put them straight but just blank looks.
Just what they thought we were going to do to them I don’t know.
But it’s really poor ,ruined my golf as I was freezing just waiting on every shot.
Feel a letter going in.
		
Click to expand...

That's just utterly ignorant and arrogant behaviour.
Things like this should definitely be taken further, it just ruins golf for so many.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2020)

Yesterday was another day battling the unmentionables - and pleased to play 18 without one. Lots of rubbish shots mind you - only 27s/ford points - but no unmentionables so round deemed a success. 

Standing slightly further from ball with a more upright stance and hands a little higher feels quite different but comfortable and as a quite different the ‘feeling’ I was getting as I stood over the ball that an unmentionable was about to happen wasn’t really there.  And that is a massive ‘mental’ thing.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played today two ball behind two women then four men .
The fourball could not keep up but would not let us through.
Found out in clubhouse that* the two ladies were their wives and they were “ protecting them” from any male members getting behind them*.
I was fuming , they didn’t think they had done anything wrong.
Had to put them straight but just blank looks.
Just what they thought we were going to do to them I don’t know.
But it’s really poor ,ruined my golf as I was freezing just waiting on every shot.
Feel a letter going in.
		
Click to expand...

its a strange one , when the ladies have there times on tues thurs they always want half hour or even an hour if they can with no one behind them... ??

quite a few just don't like having men behind them


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			its a strange one , when the ladies have there times on tues thurs they always want half hour or even an hour if they can with no one behind them... ??

quite a few just don't like having men behind them
		
Click to expand...

Yes but they don’t mind taking the first tee after the men’s comp.
So equality only works one way.
If they can’t just go and play with members behind them they shouldn’t be playing .
They all got off after 9 holes ,but we only got 14 holes in as it went dark.
It’s just so unnecessary, if we catch the ladies just let us through same rules for all members.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes but they don’t mind taking the first tee after the men’s comp.
So equality only works one way.
If they can’t just go and play with members behind them they shouldn’t be playing .
		
Click to expand...

a lot of the ladies at our don't like being watched.... 

i remember playing in a club match one afternoon and the game finished, it was a lovely warm evening we were all out on the patio.. well 20 guys at most. on a Friday some of the ladies had a sort of roll up on the 9 hole which the tee is in view from the back bar patio, but a good 100 yards away at least. wasn't noisy in the slightest. but the women didn't want to play and sent someone over to ask us all to go in the bar while they tee'd off... most of the guys on our side's wives were in this group


----------



## Curls (Jan 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a lot of the ladies at our don't like being watched....

i remember playing in a club match one afternoon and the game finished, it was a lovely warm evening we were all out on the patio.. well 20 guys at most. on a Friday some of the ladies had a sort of roll up on the 9 hole which the tee is in view from the back bar patio, but a good 100 yards away at least. wasn't noisy in the slightest. but the women didn't want to play and sent someone over to ask us all to go in the bar while they tee'd off... most of the guys on our side's wives were in this group
		
Click to expand...

I’m in stitches 😂


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a lot of the ladies at our don't like being watched....

i remember playing in a club match one afternoon and the game finished, it was a lovely warm evening we were all out on the patio.. well 20 guys at most. on a Friday some of the ladies had a sort of roll up on the 9 hole which the tee is in view from the back bar patio, but a good 100 yards away at least. wasn't noisy in the slightest. but the women didn't want to play and sent someone over to ask us all to go in the bar while they tee'd off... most of the guys on our side's wives were in this group
		
Click to expand...

Well I hope nobody moved , it’s a part of the game first tee nerves, lots of men get it to , But I have never heard a man ask for the patio to be cleared, YET.

Although this is an issue regarding the ladies.
My main complaint would be the etiquette of the men.
They knew us ,we are both single figure golfers ,we know how to conduct ourselves on the course.
I just don’t understand the problem with them and the ladies letting us through! If they are holding us up.
It’s one of the commonest thing that happen in golf so why do they think the ladies need protecting.
The ladies were two holes ahead of them , it’s pathetic.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well I hope nobody moved , it’s a part of the game first tee nerves, lots of men get it to , But I have never heard a man ask for the patio to be cleared, YET.

Although this is an issue regarding the ladies.
My main complaint would be the etiquette of the men.
They knew us ,we are both single figure golfers ,we know how to conduct ourselves on the course.
I just don’t understand the problem with them and the ladies letting us through! If they are holding us up.
It’s one of the commonest thing that happen in golf so why do they think the ladies need protecting.
The ladies were two holes ahead of them , it’s pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

TBH, sounds like a load of box locks.... making and excuse for the slow play and not letting you through


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 26, 2020)

Played a quick 9 hole loop, 1-6 then 16-18.  It was wind and rain but went 3 under my handicap, no doubles and a few pars.  Was v happy with some of my decision making, when I put myself in trouble not trying to fly everything at the flag, between trees etc and working to put the ball in places I can chip and putt from, paid off, enjoyed it


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2020)

Ended up paying Godstone as my mates dad couldn’t make it!
It was muddy, very muddy!
Shot an 82 for 40 points so it could've been worse


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2020)

2nd knock at Ellesborough  on out reduced "future member" rate
Fragger and CVG in tow....
There's a tee booking system for Sunday mornings so no non-booked starts before 11.30
We rocked up and walked straight into the first tee for 11.20...nobody about so off we went.
There was a group 2-3 holes ahead that we didn't catch and another group started about 5 holes behind us.
In effect millionaires golf..... This could become a regular time...
First time the 3 of us had played together for a while so the banter was flying
I had a good front 9 after a blob on the first and turned with 19 points to Fragger's 16 and CVG's 13
Once on the back 9 the wind started getting up more and the scores faded a bit but still respectable 
Teed off on the 15th and the rain came.
Finished the 16th, which is right next to the clubhouse, and decided to call it a day as it was getting really quite unpleasant out there
I finished with 31 points from the 16 played which included 2 blobs - so quite pleased with the scoring when I scored.
Not sure what the others scored but it wasnt 31
#65daystogo


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2020)

Another good day on the Hotchkin. 

Won my pairs Matchplay 6&5, we were 6 up on the turn, 4 x excellent gross pars on the front 9, 1 x double bogey, 3 x bogeys and 1 x NR for 19 points.  

We shook hands on the 13th, I lost my concentration on a couple of holes after we’d won but I finished strongly to help not allowing our opposition to win a single hole and finish with 35 points 😎

Still working on a few things which should be ironed out over the winter in readiness for the competition season. 

#YOTF lll 🏌️


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			Another good day on the Hotchkin.

Won my pairs Matchplay 6&5, we were 6 up on the turn, 4 x excellent gross pars on the front 9, 1 x double bogey, 3 x bogeys and 1 x NR for 19 points.

We shook hands on the 13th, I lost my concentration on a couple of holes after we’d won but I finished strongly to help not allowing our opposition to win a single hole and finish with 35 points 😎

Still working on a few things which should be ironed out over the winter in readiness for the competition season.

#YOTF lll 🏌️
		
Click to expand...

Did you get away with missing the rain, it started when I was nearly home. 

Anyway I walked round the Hotchkin today 😱

My driving was crap. Took out a new mavrick. Oh how I hate you mavrick. Chucked it back in the shop within seconds of walking from the 18th green. 

I can’t remember driving so bad. 

We did matchplay today 3 down after 4. Got it back to level after 7. Then lost the next 5 holes. 

Got it back and lost 2&1. 

Result 🤣


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 26, 2020)

only played 10 holes today, 23 points,

yesterday I had the shanks, 11 out 1 in, a disaster,


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Did you get away with missing the rain, it started when I was nearly home.

Anyway I walked round the Hotchkin today 😱

My driving was crap. Took out a new mavrick. Oh how I hate you mavrick. Chucked it back in the shop within seconds of walking from the 18th green.

I can’t remember driving so bad.

We did matchplay today 3 down after 4. Got it back to level after 7. Then lost the next 5 holes.

Got it back and lost 2&1.

Result 🤣
		
Click to expand...

The rain started as we were taking our 2nd shots on 18, so pretty much missed it. 

Thankfully got round in under 4hrs even though it was busy out there. 

Course was bone dry, amazed how much 13th green had dried as that was drenched last week.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			The rain started as we were taking our 2nd shots on 18, so pretty much missed it.

*Thankfully got round in under 4hrs* even though it was busy out there.

Course was bone dry, amazed how much 13th green had dried as that was drenched last week.
		
Click to expand...

I see Soderberg completed his final round in the Dubai Desert Classic in 96 minutes!


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			I see Soderberg completed his final round in the Dubai Desert Classic in 96 minutes!
		
Click to expand...

Played on his own and ran between shots, can’t see the comparison your trying to make?


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			Played on his own and ran between shots, can’t see the comparison your trying to make?
		
Click to expand...

No comparison, I was just saying.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2020)

Weird few days. Had a lot going on off course (hence my incommunicado status - a welcome break for some no doubt). Played on Friday in "midweek" comp. Head all over the place with what's been going on and checking the phone most holes for updates. Not conducive to good scoring and really didn't have any idea of what was going on in terms of playing with any purpose. Stand there and hit it for a miserable 29 points all told

Played in the Saturday roll up and a little more in tune with life and my golf and going steadily until a mini-collapse towards the end. Still managed a reasonable 32 points. Played a pairs knockout yesterday. Had been arranged for a while and the last day to get the game played in time. Giving 1 and 7 shots to the opposition. I played brilliantly, especially in terms of putting and was knocking ridiculous lengths of putts to halve or win holes. We got to 3 up at one stage as a result then lost 7 to net par and 8 to birdie. All square playing 14 and the guy getting 7 shots was struggling. Off the green left after 4 (net 3) with both of us around ten feet away with par putts. He thins the chip that would have run over the green but hits the hole and drops. 5 net four and we miss our par putts so one down. He repeats the dose at the next with a putt from around 35 feet that was careering at least 15 feet past but hits the flag and drops. Two down. To rub salt in the wound I then hit a putt on 16 to make a half and it hits the flag at far less pace and stays up! Lost 2&1 but had approximately 38 points with my own ball. My partner didn't really turn up at all and did feel like it was 2 v 1 most of the time. Having said that we win as a team and lose as a team and there have been times when I'm sure he'd felt the same. Just annoyed at how it panned out and the win was so close

Good news is the issues are being sorted, golf seems to be in a good place and back on line. Roll on the weekens


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played today two ball behind two women then four men .
The fourball could not keep up but would not let us through.
Found out in clubhouse that the two ladies were their wives and they were “ protecting them” from any male members getting behind them.
I was fuming , they didn’t think they had done anything wrong.
Had to put them straight but just blank looks.
Just what they thought we were going to do to them I don’t know.
But it’s really poor ,ruined my golf as I was freezing just waiting on every shot.
Feel a letter going in.
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to mention we were held up on Saturday as well. Three of us who normally get round in 3:30-3:40 ish, took 4 hours 10 mins. A four ball in front of us, we caught them on the 8th and were waiting for them the whole way round. Seemed to be putting out everything, no matter how close, even though they were playing off yellows so clearly not in the competition. On one of the par 3s, they cleared the green (or so we thought), I was just about to tee off, then one of them emerged from the trees on the left, dropped a ball and then proceeded to finish the hole on his own, a good 5 minutes after the other three had cleared the green! Didn't even look back to acknowledge us let alone apologise. Utter clowns. We should have had a word at the end really, but by the time we totted up our scorecards and handed them in they had gone. Quickest they moved all day.


----------



## Chico84 (Jan 27, 2020)

My first post on this topic. For a bit of context I’m a relative beginner to the game having only taken it up about six months ago.

Played The Oaks in Carshalton yesterday and shot my usual 119 ( I seem to shoot exactly that every time I play there at the moment!). We were behind a fairly slow competition group but still got round in under four hours. 

Parred the first and had the ball roll off the lip of the cup on the second to just miss out on a birdie on that hole. 

The rest was a mixed bag of ok shots interspersed with terrible ones and the odd fairly decent one. 

Despite my score not changing it felt like a really good round in general where my putting had improved and I understood why I duffed shots here and there. The one to one coaching I’ve been doing definitely helps. 

Up until the 13th I’d not lost a single ball and then proceeded to hit my usual sliced drive to lose a few out of bounds. Oh, and my mate managed to snap his 5 iron in half when he underestimated how close he had parked his trolley and hit it with a full swing!

All in all a reasonable session and the rain stayed off too.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Played a shortened bootle. 37 off 12.

I lost 2 balls to the dreaded hook and 1 to the over correcting slice. So cudda wudda shudda been 6 shots better

hope this isn’t another false dawn 🤦‍♂️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			My first post on this topic. For a bit of context I’m a relative beginner to the game having only taken it up about six months ago.

Played The Oaks in Carshalton yesterday and shot my usual 119 ( I seem to shoot exactly that every time I play there at the moment!). We were behind a fairly slow competition group but still got round in under four hours.

Parred the first and had the ball roll off the lip of the cup on the second to just miss out on a birdie on that hole.

The rest was a mixed bag of ok shots interspersed with terrible ones and the odd fairly decent one.

Despite my score not changing it felt like a really good round in general where my putting had improved and I understood why I duffed shots here and there. The one to one coaching I’ve been doing definitely helps.

Up until the 13th I’d not lost a single ball and then proceeded to hit my usual sliced drive to lose a few out of bounds. Oh, and my mate managed to snap his 5 iron in half when he underestimated how close he had parked his trolley and hit it with a full swing!

All in all a reasonable session and the rain stayed off too.
		
Click to expand...

I have a mate who plays as a member at the Oaks. How does it stand up in winter and how muddy does it really get? He's invited me down for a game. Looking at the card it looks pretty short but it's about 30 years since I was last there and it was in the summer


----------



## Chico84 (Jan 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have a mate who plays as a member at the Oaks. How does it stand up in winter and how muddy does it really get? He's invited me down for a game. Looking at the card it looks pretty short but it's about 30 years since I was last there and it was in the summer
		
Click to expand...

Generally it seems to fade pretty well. The tees are all off mats at the moment but the competitions were still mostly playing off the normal tee boxes. A lot of the tee boxes are being redone at the moment but playing off the mats was not problem. 

Underfoot the fairways were all pretty good and certainly no really muddy areas. The greens can be a bit of a mixed bag - some are a bit damp and worn casty but generally pretty true. 

Overall I enjoy playing there as a beginner with the odd longer hole where a decent drive does help. As somewhere I know I can play in any weather I’m pretty happy with it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2020)

went up to the kings with a couple of mates from there, weather was OK, bit Grey, but not a bad morning..

played 4 holes and it hammered it down and got really really cold, got soaked a muddy and walked in after the 8th

all my stuff now drying on the AGA, to make matters worse, when i got the bag out of the boot Rupert came up to greet me... by cocking his leg and peeing up the side.... he's not a Mizuno fan it seems


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 29, 2020)

Finished work at a reasonable time so headed up to the range at Vistabella. The wife has got the golfing bug, so it's a family do these days!!

Jamie has a tendency to grip the club with his right hand under the grip, so I'm trying to get him to focus on the 2&1 knuckles visible when he looks down.

He's always hit the ball to the right with a push shot, but a change to the grip and he's hitting a nice draw.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 29, 2020)

Steady level par round and on the card 13 times in team of four for 96 points and 1st place in the fiddle


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 30, 2020)

...broke 90 for the first time in more than 20 years.  

Its not much, but I was chuffed - and it was around a decent track too!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2020)

Just back fro  a quick 9.
Course should still be carry only but hey.....
+1 gross with a couple of birdies and a couple of birdie putts that held on the lip.
#61daystogo


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nairn Dunbar comp this morning, hit it well 40 points, doubt that will come anywhere... like every other week


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 1, 2020)

Played on roll up this morning. Wind was 15-20mph pushing the ball backwards, sideways and forward. Shot 37 points, 2 flukey birdies. Left a load out there. Came in to win the roll up, and left the medal leaderboard as 3rd or 4th .. but not bothered by that hopefully get a cut.
Strangely I cannot remember  hitting any shots flush


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 1, 2020)

I was in 3rd place for all of 30 seconds, entered my PP card and was knocked off the podium, 40 points was the total this week, hit the ball much better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2020)

Usual roll up this morning. 28 points but that was due to a lousy finish. I was on the 15th tee one over handicap and then got 1 point in the last four holes.


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2020)

Texas scramble today, 8 birdies and 1 eagle to record an excellent 56.4, but just got pipped into 2nd, but we were top in our £10pp pot amongst our Sunday crew, but the bragging rights are priceless 😎


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2020)

I played on Thursday and had a really enjoyable round.
Four of us played an 18 hole Ryder Cup and it was fittingly finished with the final put on the 18th.
Absolutely fun format that saw us halve the match at 2 points each.
I started poorly but soon improved to 'pretty tidy'.
The last few holes I just fell off the planet.
Back to my traditional chipping style of fat the first then knife the second!!!
It's costing me at least 10 shots around right now, at least.
I have something to try next week, if it works I'll let you know.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 1, 2020)

Played at Upchurch today.  

37 points and we won the friendly match dormie 1. Was massively impressed with the course condition.

got a standing ovation on the 18th for my approach which i strategically bounced off the clubhouse (oob) to leave myself an 15ft putt for birdie. I got a bogey


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2020)

Winter Shield today - actually should have been played last year but it had been postponed twice. It was dry but the course is still muddy as hell obviously, and there was a powerful wind to contend with.

I hit the ball well, struggled with the greens a little as they've done work on them and they haven't quite recovered yet so very bobbly. Chipped very well though. But it was same old same old, only managed 30 points. Winter golf is killing me. My saving grace was having no blobs but that ended on the 18th unfortunately when I just lost the ability to hit the ball properly. It was a hard slog with the mud and the wind. Six pars but only three bogeys, too many scraped one pointers.

There was a turn up for the books though, clearly everyone had struggled as the winner only got 35, second place were on 32, so CSS went up three shots! Consequently I finished 7th and made buffer! Needed it as well as I'd had six 0.1s leading up to this. So clinging onto my 16 handicap for at least one more week. Funny old game.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 2, 2020)

Our captain is running a monthly fun competition each month through the winter. Last month was a pairs event which I won, yesterday was a 4 man team event and came 3rd. £98 into my pro shop account already this year, happy days.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2020)

due to play Dornoch today... heavy frost overnight so closed and on the Struie.... not bothering all after all


----------



## larmen (Feb 2, 2020)

After a great range session on Wednesday I was ready to get my handicap down. Blobbed the 1st, scored well on 2-4 then blobbed 5-8 coming in at 11 front 9.
The 2nd half was 20 points including 5 points on a par 3 I get 2 shots on (1st birdie) and 2 4 point holes and a couple more blobs.
If I could convert my blobs to double or triple bogies that would make a big difference.
Lesson on Saturday could see me take the next step. Maybe instead of 4 amazing holes I can have 7 or 8 of them. And I need to make all pat 3 holes scoring holes.


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2020)

Played a draw in the Winter League 4BBB but it so should have been a win, gutted.

Played a selection of old clubs but can't be bothered to list and nobody gives a stuff anyway.


----------



## richart (Feb 2, 2020)

Crow said:



			Played a draw in the Winter League 4BBB but it so should have been a win, gutted.

Played a selection of old clubs but can't be bothered to list and nobody gives a stuff anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Cheer up Nick. You could have been indoors watching Burnley play Arsenal.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 2, 2020)

Played in the Qtr final of our Winter Foursomes comp.  Best I’ve played in a while won 4&3.  Semis here we come!!


----------



## IainP (Feb 2, 2020)

Played an investigative round at Heythrop Park. Whole game was a bit off which was a shame although did play the same ball all way around 🙂 After finding lots of ways to avoid scoring I did play 3 decent shots towards the old mansion plus 2 putts for a nice closing par in the fading light.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 2, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Played on roll up this morning. Wind was 15-20mph pushing the ball backwards, sideways and forward. Shot 37 points, 2 flukey birdies. Left a load out there. Came in to win the roll up, and left the medal leaderboard as 3rd or 4th .. but not bothered by that hopefully get a cut.
Strangely I cannot remember  hitting any shots flush   

Click to expand...

End result was 3rd in division 4th overall 0.2 cut... very few scores over 35 PST and the css remained at 36... not sure how you can get a proper cut


----------



## DeanoMK (Feb 2, 2020)

Played today in my monthly comp, 4BB. My partner and I had a great game in really tough conditions (seriously wet and muddy), coming in with 47 points. Pipped to the victory by a friend and his mate who, by all accounts, completely cheated their card.

I've spoken about this friend of mine before and how much he cheats but things are getting worse. He plays off of 9 and his friend today was off of 28. The two guys they were playing alongside said they blobbed at least 3 or 4 holes on the back 9. Even the 28 handicapper was absolutely shocked to hear he won.

So frustrating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2020)

Usual roll up. Poured down in Berkshire most of the night and torrential from 3.00-6.00 so only 15 holes open. Only 9 turned up and to be honest the course was borderline unplayable and I've not seen the front nine that wet before. I played reasonably tee to green but for some inexcusable reason, probably after saying last night I'm sticking with one putter and so sewing the seed in my own mind, swapped my milled Odyssey #9 back into the bag. Good from long-mid range putts but I missed five from around 3-4 feet and one even shorter which reminded me why I dropped it. Had 27 points so three over handicap on the truncated course but had I putted better could have really challenged the 32 that won. 

Mind you with such a small field and the winner obligated to buy a round it was probably a good week to miss out as there wouldn't have been a huge chunk of cash left after anyway


----------



## larmen (Feb 2, 2020)

larmen said:



			If I could convert my blobs to double or triple bogies that would make a big difference.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about this some more, do you 'use your shots' or are you going for it?


In today's round I played 1 'perfect' hole. Good drive at 185 yard middle of the fairway, then I had a 210 yard to the green over water situation where I played my 125 yard 8 iron followed by a pin high pitching wedge. I got 'forced' into it because anything more than the 8 would have run into the water which I wouldn't carry in any form.

Other hole (next one actually) I did a little shorter drive into the wind, but as there wasn't anything in the way I hit and topped a 3 wood twice. I could have done 7i, 7i as the clever choice, but I thought what could go wrong and I want to go for it.


My thinking about going for it is that I want to get my handicap down. If I always use my shots I will stay where I am, won't I?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Played today in my monthly comp, 4BB. My partner and I had a great game in really tough conditions (seriously wet and muddy), coming in with 47 points. Pipped to the victory by a friend and his mate who, by all accounts, completely cheated their card.

I've spoken about this friend of mine before and how much he cheats but things are getting worse. He plays off of 9 and his friend today was off of 28. The two guys they were playing alongside said they blobbed at least 3 or 4 holes on the back 9. Even the 28 handicapper was absolutely shocked to hear he won.

So frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

How exactly have they cheated? Just writing down bogus scores? Surely someone would have evidence by now if it's a regular thing? I mean, the guys you're playing with are marking your score as well aren't they? If the other two say they blobbed holes then that would be reflected on their card wouldn't it?? I don't get it.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			Thinking about this some more, do you 'use your shots' or are you going for it?


In today's round I played 1 'perfect' hole. Good drive at 185 yard middle of the fairway, then I had a 210 yard to the green over water situation where I played my 125 yard 8 iron followed by a pin high pitching wedge. I got 'forced' into it because anything more than the 8 would have run into the water which I wouldn't carry in any form.

Other hole (next one actually) I did a little shorter drive into the wind, but as there wasn't anything in the way I hit and topped a 3 wood twice. I could have done 7i, 7i as the clever choice, but I thought what could go wrong and I want to go for it.


My thinking about going for it is that I want to get my handicap down. If I always use my shots I will stay where I am, won't I?
		
Click to expand...

It's not like one rule for all situations. It depends on a lot of factors. Firstly, if you're playing Stableford you may look to go for it a little more, since a disaster hole doesn't wreck the card like a 10 would in medal play. Secondly it depends how much confidence you have in a club and how you're hitting it at that time. Personally I can't hit a 3 wood very consistently, so if I had 210 to the green and trouble right I just wouldn't bother going for that since I know I can slice a 3 wood easily. If the trouble was left and I had a good lie, then maybe I'd be more likely to try it. On other occasions it might be the case that I probably can't reach the green no matter what club I hit - so I'm thinking do I want to risk a long club that I can't hit as well just to leave myself a 20 yard chip? Or do I hit 7 iron and then a 70 yard pitch, which overall is probably less likely to go wrong. You need to assess the situation.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 3, 2020)

Had my second visit to the range on Sunday since stopping over the winter at end of November.

Have been consistently hitting my irons fat since starting to play in the summer so spent some time looking into the reason why, felt i had got the to the bottom of it and wanted to put it into practice.

Hit my first ever pure iron shots, 8 iron 125 yards (90 yards before) and 6 iron 145 yards (110 yards before). it was a great feeling to know i have identified the issue and know how to fix it, just need to get it into my swing consistently as still coming down before the ball more often than not. Also was hitting the pure shots dead straight, actually a hint of hook which is unheard of as have always had a horrendous slice.

Cant wait to get back to the range to keep working on it. 

Now i just need to work out how to hit woods and I'm laughing


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 4, 2020)

Went back to the range to work on the changes mentioned above (shifting weight forward on forward swing), just took the 8 iron and was consistently hitting 125/130 yards and 41 out of 50 straight with no slice. Absolutely buzzing, if i can get that consistency with the rest of my irons then i think i can start really improving my scores. currently shooting around 100 on a par 66.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Went back to the range to work on the changes mentioned above (shifting weight forward on forward swing), just took the 8 iron and was consistently hitting 125/130 yards and 41 out of 50 straight with no slice. Absolutely buzzing, if i can get that consistency with the rest of my irons then i think i can start really improving my scores. currently shooting around 100 on a par 66.
		
Click to expand...

Good news that you're making progress but just temper that a tad and remember a range and the course are two different beasts and there is always another range ball and little or no consequence if you mis-hit one


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2020)

lovely afternoon here so went up the Kings with a couple of the boys, drove sheerhite, hit the irons the same and putted badly, but the weather was fantasic best day we have had for a while 12 deg at least, Craic was good so all in all not bad afternoon


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Was rammel, complete and utter rammel. How can you go from shooting you lowest ever score to being rammel. Flippin game.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 4, 2020)

Played with a couple of mates at a very wet Disley. Temp greens. No counting scores just glad to play. BUT. Played with my new driver. Smashed the ball down the middle EVERY SINGLE TIME. What a pleasure to play. I got so confident that on very shortened par fours I was taking dead aim at flags and driving them. Oh what joy not to see my ball zoom left and then have to pray it comes back to land somewhere on the fairway. 

GET FITTED AND TRUST THE STATS OF THE MACHINE !!!!!!!!! 

New driver is a Callaway XR Speed. Ladies flex set at +2 draw.  Roll on summer !!!!!!!


----------



## DeanoMK (Feb 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			How exactly have they cheated? Just writing down bogus scores? Surely someone would have evidence by now if it's a regular thing? I mean, the guys you're playing with are marking your score as well aren't they? If the other two say they blobbed holes then that would be reflected on their card wouldn't it?? I don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

In this 4BB comp, each team is marking their own card - which is unfortunate. 

The lad in question is the one that organises the summer comps and he always puts himself with people that aren't going to be concentrating on what he's doing or, generally speaking, don't know how to score stableford, so he'll tell them he's scored a 4 for 3 and they won't question it because they don't know any different.

We all know he cheats but it's unfortunately not happened when he's played with someone that will call him out on it. When I've played with him he, funnily enough, has a stinker. Last year we played 8 times and he didn't score under 35 points and he's won the order of merit 3 times in a row....


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 6, 2020)

Played in our Thursday 9-hole comp today - mainly as a distraction from a horrendous workload
24 points - with 5 pars - and a double (and a cut) 
Best 9 i've played in or out of competition here
Roll on Sunday's 18 hole comp where no doubt there shall be trebles galore!


----------



## DRW (Feb 6, 2020)

Had a day trip to Southport & Ainsdale, good friendly staff, pro, nice clubhouse, price and members.

Got 6 pars and a birdie, but tbh was just pants for the rest(lost 4 balls), worse round since H4H, but what a cracking winters day, glorious sunshine, 8 degrees and no wind for the whole round, lovely time.

Course wise was good, some cracking holes in there, didn't quite light my fire like Formby/Birkdale did, but I am being picky and still really enjoyed it. A good winter rate was given by the club, thanks club. Cant wait to play Hillside to compare to them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2020)

Gorgeous morning for golf. I was a machine for the last three holes. Rammel for the other 15.

Yesterday I played two holes with me PP bats. Me old PP played his first 9 holes since nov. His wife had a massive stroke on Dec 1st. It was good to get out and chew the cud like the old days. He needed it. Had a good catch up in the 19th.


----------



## 6535 (Feb 6, 2020)

Lovely day for golf today, 2 bogies, 2 birdies, level par round. Struck the ball really well early on, then lost it a little, but got it back towards the end with a crunching 7i uphill from 151 to be a foot from holing out.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 6, 2020)

Played Conwy on a reciprocal with our Pro and had a cracking day despite greens being sanded which made putting interesting  , course in very good nick . Must play it more often , well worth the 1 hr 50 drive .


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2020)

Thick fog when I got up this morning.
We teed off about 12.30pm, polo shirts all the way round, the weather was magnificent.
Chipping and pitching almost reduced me to tears, but the weather was fantastic.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 7, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Played today in my monthly comp, 4BB. My partner and I had a great game in really tough conditions (seriously wet and muddy), coming in with 47 points. Pipped to the victory by a *friend* and his mate who, by all accounts, *completely cheated* their card.

I've spoken about this friend of mine before and how much he cheats but things are getting worse. He plays off of 9 and his friend today was off of 28. The two guys they were playing alongside said they blobbed at least 3 or 4 holes on the back 9. Even the 28 handicapper was absolutely shocked to hear he won.

So frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Those three words in the same sentence and he's your friend???

Seriously? If he's as well known as you say why not take him aside and chin him amongst your "friend" group or make it clear that everyone who plays with him has to watch him like a hawk. 

Also I note from your next post that nobody has actually challenged him or has evidence of said activities, therefore I would be careful what you brand about and certainly what you put on an internet forum. Could get messy.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2020)

played yesterday afternoon at the kings.. another fantastic afternoon weather wise.... golf was even worse than the other day.... more Bogeys than a 12 year old boys headboard


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2020)

Played Wednesday  and was distinctly average for 30 points 
Played today and was much better. Only played 9 as CVG struggles in the ice and my knee was playing up but scored 19 with a silly 3 putt from 10 feet on the 7th.
It's still so soft and with the storm coming through over the weekend we can forget next week completely. 
We'll try to play Ellesborough  next week
#55daystogo


----------



## DeanoMK (Feb 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Those three words in the same sentence and he's your friend???

Seriously? If he's as well known as you say why not take him aside and chin him amongst your "friend" group or make it clear that everyone who plays with him has to watch him like a hawk.

Also I note from your next post that nobody has actually challenged him or has evidence of said activities, therefore I would be careful what you brand about and certainly what you put on an internet forum. Could get messy.
		
Click to expand...

We make light hearted references to it, to him as well. He has been challenged a few times when he's played with people that watch him - on one occasion he missed a short putt, dragged it back, holed it and then tried to put it down as a par instead of a bogey.

We played at Whipsnade GC last year, first tee - he topped his drive into the pond in front, penalty drop in front of us - hit #3 into the trees and still put his score down as a bogey (again, playing with people that aren't going to call him out on it.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Those three words in the same sentence and he's your friend???

Seriously? If he's as well known as you say why not take him aside and chin him amongst your "friend" group or make it clear that everyone who plays with him has to watch him like a hawk.

Also I note from your next post that nobody has actually challenged him or has evidence of said activities, therefore I would be careful what you brand about and certainly what you put on an internet forum. Could get messy.
		
Click to expand...

If it's costing money, stop playing, if not, treat it like a knock with some mates.


----------



## anji71 (Feb 8, 2020)

I seem to play much better in winter. Shooting somewhere from 77-80. Removing my 4 Iron and choking down on a rescue has benefitted me enormously.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 8, 2020)

39 points today and beaten on countback


----------



## TreeSeeker (Feb 8, 2020)

36 points in a 4bbb, so many missed opportunities, including a couple of monster drives gone to waste, game got there by the end but defintely feeling a bit rusty.

Absolutely great scoring conditions today, nice to see some sun! Only big plus was parring the two hardest holes for 3 points on each, short game is getting back in form even if my mid irons were not firing. range time.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2020)

Mates all abandoned me so played on my own at Grim's Dyke. Only 16 quid on Golfnow's Hot Deal. I actually walked there, it's only 25 minute walk from my house as it turns out, ha. 

I made a LOT of bogeys today. 12 overall, and there were two holes I didn't bother finishing! Two pars and one birdie in addition to that, plus one double. So you've heard of bogey golf, this was it. For the ones I didn't finish - two chaps waved my through on the 4th so I promptly slapped my drive Oscar Bravo and just skipped straight ahead to the 5th.  Other one was the 11th, hitting my second shot from the rough, I immediately it lost sight of it as I was hitting straight towards the sun - didn't have a scooby where it went so I just moved on! I played the first seven holes in under an hour, but then I caught up a couple of slow groups so it was painful for the next few holes, eventually the four ball I was behind let me through on the 13th. I hit driver well for most of the day, couple of lovely hybrids off the tee as well, but par 3s were troublesome because they were all off mats, and rubbish mats that you can't get the tee in far enough, so I had to hit without the tee - and I just hate hitting off mats really. 

All in all 33 points, so pretty happy with my efforts. I hit 63.6% of fairways (I don't normally bother recording this but I did today) and 31.2% green in regulation. My putting I would describe as ordinary - three-putted twice, but both were from a long way out.


----------



## larmen (Feb 8, 2020)

larmen said:



			Lesson on Saturday could see me take the next step. Maybe instead of 4 amazing holes I can have 7 or 8 of them. And I need to make all pat 3 holes scoring holes.
		
Click to expand...

What an eye opener this was. Last lesson we worked on rhythm and for all those rounds and range buckets I did just that. Flowing uo, down, bang. My shots got really bad from about Thursday onwards so the lesson came just in time.

1st video he took off me I was so inside out while I thought I really concentrated on exactly not doing that. Losing so much shape without realising, and actually thinking this is the bit I am doing really well? How blind can one be on the inside what is easily observable from the outside. Good the weather is awful tomorrow so I don't do the roll up. I need a few buckets in the next couple of weeks to get back to where I was. And to think that last session just 2 weeks ago I had my best lesson ever.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2020)

Played very tidy golf yesterday afternoon. Struck it beautifully. 3 birdies. Lovely.
Played in the monthly comp today. First comp since September for me. Wooden as Pinocchio. Clueless. Like I had never played before. Lost a ball, chopped a big smile into a new TP5X, just chunked it round.
Highlight of the day, 3w into 17 from 145, nailed it into a soggy green, which is just insane how it stopped. Chipped it way past, trying to see how hard I could hit it, and stop it on the green, canned the putt for a par.
Tried a driver out of the rough on 28, hit it miles.
Stupid game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2020)

Monthly stableford off the yellows. Surprisingly calm and not too wet but when I left 38 was leading. I really had no tempo or timing from the moment I hit balls on the practice ground to my opening tee shot and then all the way round. Managed to nobble it around in 34 points with a very lukewarm putter. Actually quite pleased with that score. In the recent past that 34 could have been a 27-28 so definitely getting better at getting the most from rounds


----------



## 6535 (Feb 9, 2020)

So, today I did something I’ve not achieved before, not a hole in one either, but to birdie our 18th hole for the third time in the last 3 rounds. From 15ft, tap in from a foot and a 3ft putt. 👍🏻


----------



## GG26 (Feb 9, 2020)

Went to the course yesterday at 1pm when it’s usually quiet and for the first time in five years as a member had to park out on the road.  Walked up to the tee and there was a group of 4 on the tee with another of 3 behind them.  Fortunately the 3-ball let me join them and had a pleasant round.  The light had started to fade by the time we got to the last and it was a struggle to see the ball off of the club.  Played ok, and some good up and downs showed that the lessons and practice are paying off.

Turned out that there was a ladies county competition that had gone off earlier and that had pushed a roll up back an hour.  Combined with today’s forecast meant the place was rammed.


----------



## DRW (Feb 9, 2020)

Bit of a trip down south, to play St Enodoc and Trevose. Fairly different styles of by the sea golf

St Enodoc, got up at 5.15am, drove about 285 miles, and we just turned up at the course hoping to play. When we arrived, a member pulls over in his car opens his window, wind blowing past and says I not playing and getting wet again, I'm going home, has a good laugh with him but it does paint a picture of the weather we had The club very nicely fitted us in during the members times, thank you club. Only saw one other person tee off behind us, which we let though on the 10th.. A course that is blind or semi-blind shot heaven. Didn't fall in love with it, quite a number of not so great holes, along with some sublime holes. It was hard work, after a long drive. Was swinging not great, but played quite well, chipping/putting was great.  What is the 10th drive/fairway about, very strange ? , great looking shot towards the green afterwards tho. Managed to hit the 'walkway fairway' on the hole and then land it on the green(it ran though and ended in light rough beyond), and up/down for birdie. 17th par 3, had to hit a driver to, due to length, uphill and wind, a stong hole but..... Left knackered and slightly so so over the course. Was in good condition.

Trevose, teed off just after 8am the following day in the 2 ball times. To start with not very windy(wind blew back up over the back nine). Nice forgiving course, rough playable from, fairways wide, not many forced carries for the wife to cope with. Some lovely looking stone 'lodges'. What a view from the 1st, almost the whole course laid out in front of you. Loads and loads of work looks like has been done to the course recently at a guess, bunkers looked new and the absolutely loved the 'sandy waste areas'. Not played it before, so not quite sure, but the first four holes are great, with the 4th actually being my favourite on the course, which I managed to get an up/down from greenside for a birdie. Managed with wind assist, get on the green in 2 on the par 5 10th for another birdie. Also thought the shot to the 18th green was a great looking shot. Was a day of what ifs, founds the green quite tricky and putted poorly, 3 putted 5 times, shot 9 over. Could imagine playing the course on a daily basis, quite a variety of different length holes, interesting greens, enough undulations on the course to keep it interesting and both myself/wife could play.

Was going to goto Saunton today, but weather stopped play. Great road trip, exciting and so much fun.


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2020)

Played winter league in the wind and rain this morning, not quire the worst I've played in (that would be the infamous meet at Woodhall a few years back) but pretty close!  
We were 3 up with 4 to play and cruising.  Lost the 15th, lost the 16th and lost the 17th to be all square stood on the 18th tee. 
But a good putt from off the green to gimme for par was enough to steal the hole and win the match 1 up, I'd have been gutted if we'd lost that one!


----------



## 6535 (Feb 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			Had a day trip to Southport & Ainsdale, good friendly staff, pro, nice clubhouse, price and members.

Got 6 pars and a birdie, but tbh was just pants for the rest(lost 4 balls), worse round since H4H, but what a cracking winters day, glorious sunshine, 8 degrees and no wind for the whole round, lovely time.

Course wise was good, some cracking holes in there, didn't quite light my fire like Formby/Birkdale did, but I am being picky and still really enjoyed it. A good winter rate was given by the club, thanks club. Cant wait to play Hillside to compare to them.
		
Click to expand...

Bucket list job for me S&A. 
Played Hillside the day after the British Masters and it’s an amazing course. The back 9 just simply fantastic. They’ve also revamping their bunkers at the moment and from the photos I’ve seen look to be more intimidating.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

played Nairn dunbar medal on Sat moring before heading off for a couple of night away.

very windy, and i suspect due to the stupidly low score last week the tee's were back on the full back tee's

hit it poorly off the tee for the front 9 (mostly downwind) played much better into the wind though did hit a few poor 2nd shots .

37 points which was leading when  i left.

came 3rd in the end two scores of 40 from guys lower than me. 40 in that wind was a good score, no mid teen handicaps shooting 47 points this week


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			played Nairn dunbar medal on Sat moring before heading off for a couple of night away.

very windy, and i suspect due to the stupidly low score last week the tee's were back on the full back tee's

hit it poorly off the tee for the front 9 (mostly downwind) played much better into the wind though did hit a few poor 2nd shots .

37 points which was leading when  i left.

came 3rd in the end two scores of 40 from guys lower than me. 40 in that wind was a good score, no mid teen handicaps shooting 47 points this week

Click to expand...

How do people do this?
Poor tee shots front nine, poor second shots back nine, very windy weather, back tees ......................... 37 points!


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 10, 2020)

First round of the year for me, was a nice sunny day but almost gale force winds. Ball got blown off the tee a few times so made for an interesting round. Shot 102 (36 over) which is a normal score for me, felt i played to my ability and without the wind could have broke 100 for only the second time. 
Was just great being back out on the course, the new golfer nerves have gone and can really go out and enjoy myself.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			How do people do this?
Poor tee shots front nine, poor second shots back nine, very windy weather, back tees ......................... 37 points!
		
Click to expand...

 Well when i say poor drives they were still on the fairway, just didn't make use of the 4 club wind behind hit some good 2nd shots front 9, it was only a couple of  poor 2nd shots, which were front edge rather than within 10 ft where i should have been, but  good shortgame back 9


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			How do people do this?
Poor tee shots front nine, poor second shots back nine, very windy weather, back tees ......................... 37 points!
		
Click to expand...

Leather wedge front nine, magic pencil back nine...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Leather wedge front nine, magic pencil back nine...
		
Click to expand...

was a comp someone else marked the card,,, no need for the leather wedge, its PL and mats... 

don't be too quick to judge others by your own standards


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			was a comp someone else marked the card,,, no need for the leather wedge, its PL and mats...

don't be too quick to judge others by your own standards

Click to expand...

My shoes are not made of leather mate, it's 2020 now.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My shoes are not made of leather mate, it's 2020 now. 

Click to expand...

only because you are a tight arse

anyway my idea of a poor shot is prob your idea of a good one


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Forgot me wallet and phone.

Wapped  over on the second hole going over on me ankle ( me good one). Got up and me back was in rag order.

It was bloody freezing.

waterproof leggings ditched so in the washer they went with the score card 😖 

miserable days golfing, but it had to be done. A PP played his second game since his wife had a massive stroke Over two months ago. He needed it, he needed to get things off his chest even if Tash is in agony. Sometimes it’s not about the birdies and bogeys.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Forgot me wallet and phone.

Wapped  over on the second hole going over on me ankle ( me good one). Got up and me back was in rag order.

It was bloody freezing.

waterproof leggings ditched so in the washer they went with the score card 😖

miserable days golfing, but it had to be done. A PP played his second game since his wife had a massive stroke Over two months ago. He needed it, he needed to get things off his chest even if Tash is in agony. Sometimes it’s not about the birdies and bogeys.
		
Click to expand...

now in English please??


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2020)

Supposed to be playing tomorrow.  Solo as CVG would get frostbite 
The thought of 4 temps and a wind chill of around -4/5° isnt filling me with a great deal of enthusiasm at the moment....


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			now in English please??

Click to expand...

had a crap day on the course,  But roughed it out coz a PP is struggling with life, His wife is on deaths door. She has been in a coma with a stroke since Dec 1st and he has been told that going to the hospital for 70 odd days is doing him no good, he is mega stressed out. He needed to get out and talk. It wasn’t about the golf but more important things. 👍


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 12, 2020)

Given that all my usual playing partners were busy today, I decided that I would play as Billy Nomates at a course I hadn’t played before ... so I online booked a round at Rusper Golf Club near Crawley.  When I drove into the car park, I was the only car and, when I said to the woman there that I had booked a round, she said “that was brave”.  Apparently, I was literally the only person on the course.  I set off but gave up after three holes ... I had already lost three balls, not from wayward shots, but from balls plugging on the fairway in the unmown grass.  Anyway, she gave me a voucher for another round when the weather is better.  I tried!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Given that all my usual playing partners were busy today, I decided that I would play as Billy Nomates at a course I hadn’t played before ... so I online booked a round at Rusper Golf Club near Crawley.  When I drove into the car park, I was the only car and, when I said to the woman there that I had booked a round, she said “that was brave”.  Apparently, I was literally the only person on the course.  I set off but gave up after three holes ... I had already lost three balls, not from wayward shots, but from balls plugging on the fairway in the unmown grass.  Anyway, she gave me a voucher for another round when the weather is better.  I tried!
		
Click to expand...

So on the upside at least you were hitting fairways.


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			So on the upside at least you were hitting fairways. 

Click to expand...

Yes, true.  You really are a “glass half full” kind of guy!  😂😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Supposed to be playing tomorrow.  Solo as CVG would get frostbite
The thought of 4 temps and a wind chill of around -4/5° isnt filling me with a great deal of enthusiasm at the moment....
		
Click to expand...

Had naff all else to do until 1pm so ventured out
Quite weird as the ground was pretty firm - only because it was half frozen though...
So the course played like a normal winter course not a swamp.
Played pretty decently in the wind and racked up about 34/35 points.
About 9.30 what warmth of the sun there was hit the ground and everything started turning to mush....
Just got off the course before everything started to sink...
Rain tomorrow so Friday's  a no-no and then Dennis comes in Sat/Sun to close the course until Wednesday/Thursday....
Oh well.....


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2020)

Played a 4 bbb today. After 12+ months of working on swing changes I felt that I struck the ball, especially the new (s/h) driver the best I've done for ages. Would have scored 39 points and won the monthly Stableford had we entered it but it was pretty windy and cold as well as soggy underfoot but so pleased that things look to be on the up 😋😋


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Played a 4 bbb today. After 12+ months of working on swing changes I felt that I struck the ball, especially the new (s/h) driver the best I've done for ages. Would have scored 39 points and won the monthly Stableford had we entered it but it was pretty windy and cold as well as soggy underfoot but so pleased that things look to be on the up 😋😋
		
Click to expand...

A New swing needs new irons!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2020)

Dando said:



			A New swing needs new irons!
		
Click to expand...


Naw, I did acquire a new 2nd hand driver a couple of weeks back


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2020)

Didn't venture out onto the course but just a note of encouragement to everyone suffering with no golf or very wet courses. I got out after work and got to the club at 3.45 and had almost an hour and a half of practice time. Plenty of putting, some pitching and some bunker work. Spring and the better weather IS coming. Just not this weekend!!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Played bootle in the society comp, still on shortened course, 5 temps with them bigger sized holes. 

44pts and a gross 74. No doubles for the first time ever, Previous best gross was a 78

Buzzin


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2020)

Valentines Mixed and carry only due to heavy overnight rain, course only just playable. Reduced to 15 holes and 7 temps, winning team had handicaps of 49 and 47 with a score of 71 , we had 65 .


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2020)

Played on a swampy sponge today, I think we were the only ones out there.
Two or three short showers but mostly cold and sunny.
Found something in my drives, really exciting hitting fairways a long way up and I even found something in my pitching/chipping!
Hit more good ones than bad ones.
Banging!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 14, 2020)

Due to cabin fever I had to get out yesterday and headed down to the practice area. Hit approx. 50 balls and retired to the clubhouse for a bowl of soup to heat myself back up. Easterly wind would cut you in two. Ventured back out and hit another 50 balls round the chipping green before calling it a day. 

Think that will be the plan of attack for the foreseeable as the weather looks grim as far ahead as the BBC can go! Dodge the showers/hail/snow and hit balls on the range.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 14, 2020)

Played 9 holes at Pannal, Boggy conditions but the course wasn’t to too bad given what’s been thrown at it this week.  Didn’t play well, 2 over net, but given some of the shots I played, that would have been much higher a few months back.  Was pulling my mid irons quite a bit, so hit a few on the range after to try and straighten up a bit.  Booked on the first Tee off tomorrow, hopefully a better round coming.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2020)

Winter league knock out. Playing two nippers that we lost to 7 and 6 two years ago. They were off 19 and 28 then. Now off 7 and 15, so much more competitive game. Three down after nine, but all square playing the last. I nearly four putted, but three were enough for a 1 up win.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Due to cabin fever I had to get out yesterday and headed down to the practice area. Hit approx. 50 balls and retired to the clubhouse for a bowl of soup to heat myself back up. Easterly wind would cut you in two. Ventured back out and hit another 50 balls round the chipping green before calling it a day.

Think that will be the plan of attack for the foreseeable as the weather looks grim as far ahead as the BBC can go! Dodge the showers/hail/snow and hit balls on the range.
		
Click to expand...

Managed 90 minutes work midweek but bitterly cold (for a Southerner) but the wind was affecting even 50 yard pitches. Maybe a small window of opportunity in the morning depending on what comes down overnight but best we can hope for will be 14 holes and no chance on Sunday. Next week looking drier but the winds make the range seem pointless. Roll on Spring


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 15, 2020)

Still only 9 holes open today and played in the comp this morning, 3 under net, 24 points for my pair - currently leading with the conditions as they are and maybe worsening that might be close today, fingers crossed


----------



## DaveR (Feb 15, 2020)

DRW said:



			Bit of a trip down south, to play St Enodoc and Trevose. Fairly different styles of by the sea golf

St Enodoc, got up at 5.15am, drove about 285 miles, and we just turned up at the course hoping to play. When we arrived, a member pulls over in his car opens his window, wind blowing past and says I not playing and getting wet again, I'm going home, has a good laugh with him but it does paint a picture of the weather we had The club very nicely fitted us in during the members times, thank you club. Only saw one other person tee off behind us, which we let though on the 10th.. A course that is blind or semi-blind shot heaven. Didn't fall in love with it, quite a number of not so great holes, along with some sublime holes. It was hard work, after a long drive. Was swinging not great, but played quite well, chipping/putting was great.  What is the 10th drive/fairway about, very strange ? , great looking shot towards the green afterwards tho. Managed to hit the 'walkway fairway' on the hole and then land it on the green(it ran though and ended in light rough beyond), and up/down for birdie. 17th par 3, had to hit a driver to, due to length, uphill and wind, a stong hole but..... Left knackered and slightly so so over the course. Was in good condition.

Trevose, teed off just after 8am the following day in the 2 ball times. To start with not very windy(wind blew back up over the back nine). Nice forgiving course, rough playable from, fairways wide, not many forced carries for the wife to cope with. Some lovely looking stone 'lodges'. What a view from the 1st, almost the whole course laid out in front of you. Loads and loads of work looks like has been done to the course recently at a guess, bunkers looked new and the absolutely loved the 'sandy waste areas'. Not played it before, so not quite sure, but the first four holes are great, with the 4th actually being my favourite on the course, which I managed to get an up/down from greenside for a birdie. Managed with wind assist, get on the green in 2 on the par 5 10th for another birdie. Also thought the shot to the 18th green was a great looking shot. Was a day of what ifs, founds the green quite tricky and putted poorly, 3 putted 5 times, shot 9 over. Could imagine playing the course on a daily basis, quite a variety of different length holes, interesting greens, enough undulations on the course to keep it interesting and both myself/wife could play.

Was going to goto Saunton today, but weather stopped play. Great road trip, exciting and so much fun.
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to burst your bubble but the 10th is a par 4 so you only made par. It just feels like a par 5!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 15, 2020)

Denis has won the battle of wills this morning. 

We woke at 8 and exchanged will we wont we texts for a comedy 9 holes in the wind. By half 8 the rain started. Been bouncing for the last 2 hours now. 

A visit to the gym, pool and steam room a much better option.


----------



## Twire (Feb 15, 2020)

18 holes with a few mates around Harbourtown this morning, thanks to Skytrak 🙂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2020)

Well we took a risk this morning to see if we can get 18 in before the weather and whilst the wind was strong we had zero rain 

To top it off I went around in 3 under par 😲 3 birdies - the new TM Sim Driver , 3 wood and rescue working very well - so nice off the face


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2020)

18 holes around Muirfield Village, off the Blue tees, 6,700 yards.
Shot 10 over, hit the ball well but struggled around the greens.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2020)

JamesR said:



			18 holes around Muirfield Village, off the Blue tees, 6,700 yards.
Shot 10 over, hit the ball well but struggled around the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Were the flights expensive?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Were the flights expensive? 

Click to expand...

Surprisingly cheap actually...and despite hitting it into a few lakes, I didn’t lose a single ball🤗


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2020)

a blowy 18 holes at NDunbar, missed the rain, which was forcaste for all morning.

having it back on the back tee's has def raised the scores, no more 15 handicaps shooting 46 points... no one over a 3 handicap in the top 3, leader was 37 points off 1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

Went up the club and a few souls decided to play the 14 open. I decided against it and went to work on the putting and chipping. Wind was ridiculous (and not even the full storm yet) so aborted for a warm coffee and home


----------



## Curls (Feb 15, 2020)

First day on a course for about a month and I am buzzing. Played 10 holes with a lifelong Cat 1 player who caddied for me. Took driving lines I would have never dreamed of and learned so much about playing in high winds that I would never have figured out on my own. I’d always try to fight the wind either by keeping it low or (attempting to) shape it against only in extreme circumstances.

On his advice I took some brave (I thought crazy) lines but they all worked (I was driving it well tbf). Highlight among highlights, drew a 4 iron 160 yards against a crosswind and watched it drop softly 8 foot from the pin. Never played that sort of shot before because I didn’t realise it wouldn’t run out, you just have to back yourself and don’t let doubt creep in, commit 100% and let it fly, wind be damned.

I only went down for a practice but got an impromptu, free (well, bought that man a few pints but relatively free!), brilliant lesson.

Most fun I’ve had on the course in ages. Buzzing. KO BB Qualifier tomorrow. Time can’t pass quickly enough. Bring it on.


----------



## larmen (Feb 15, 2020)

1st lesson with a new pro. Same range at Silvermere, but the 1st guy advised I should try a new one.

Stripped it right back to grip and stand, and after an hour I pooped a 9 iron without effort to 90ish yard as straight as an arrow. From the mat, not even the tee. Every time I tried to full swing I duffed it, but I guess that where the next lesson will get me to.
So far loving to strike it more pure, and the lack of duffing it means my arms don’t hurt after 60 balls.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

larmen said:



			1st lesson with a new pro. Same range at Silvermere, but the 1st guy advised I should try a new one.

Stripped it right back to grip and stand, and after an hour I pooped a 9 iron without effort to 90ish yard as straight as an arrow. From the mat, not even the tee. Every time I tried to full swing I duffed it, but I guess that where the next lesson will get me to.
So far loving to strike it more pure, and the lack of duffing it means my arms don’t hurt after 60 balls.
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Who did you see at Silvermere? Where are you based? 

Sounds like really good progress and you've got to keep an eye on the basics. My posture is a problem and I often get too far over with my shoulders in front of of my toes and a rounded back so need to stand taller on the balls of my feet and check it regularly in the mirror. Work on the stuff from today and look forward to the next one


----------



## larmen (Feb 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man. Who did you see at Silvermere? Where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

I saw Michael today. Attended a couple of short game workshops with him last summer and today was the 1st time I had an hour on the range with him.

My usual problem is posture and right distance to the ball.

I am based in Hampton and play at Sunbury.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

larmen said:



			I saw Michael today. Attended a couple of short game workshops with him last summer and today was the 1st time I had an hour on the range with him.

My usual problem is posture and right distance to the ball.

I am based in Hampton and play at Sunbury.
		
Click to expand...

As an aside have you tried Surbiton Golf Studio. I used them a few times as I got some free lessons through an online prize

https://www.surbitongolfstudio.co.uk/


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2020)

larmen said:



			1st lesson with a new pro. Same range at Silvermere, but the 1st guy advised I should try a new one.

Stripped it right back to grip and stand, and after an hour I pooped a 9 iron without effort to 90ish yard as straight as an arrow. From the mat, not even the tee. Every time I tried to full swing I duffed it, but I guess that where the next lesson will get me to.
So far loving to strike it more pure, and the lack of duffing it means my arms don’t hurt after 60 balls.
		
Click to expand...

pooping a 9 iron sounds painful


----------



## larmen (Feb 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As an aside have you tried Surbiton Golf Studio. I used them a few times as I got some free lessons through an online prize

https://www.surbitongolfstudio.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I heard of it but it somehow doesn’t appeal to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2020)

With the course closed I went to Top Golf with a mate. Brought my driver, new GAPR that only arrived this week, 8 iron and 46°. I hit the driver well, the GAPR ok but it was difficult to get a gauge because even the lower tee was too high for it. Hit the 8 iron nicely, and shanked the 46 about five times. Most likely because I hate driving range bays when you have to aim to one side, and the green target was on our left, so, yeah that didn't work for me. Can't let a weekend go by without hitting golf balls anyway so at least that box is ticked, ha.


----------



## Curls (Feb 16, 2020)

Curls said:



			First day on a course for about a month and I am buzzing. Played 10 holes with a lifelong Cat 1 player who caddied for me. Took driving lines I would have never dreamed of and learned so much about playing in high winds that I would never have figured out on my own. I’d always try to fight the wind either by keeping it low or (attempting to) shape it against only in extreme circumstances.

On his advice I took some brave (I thought crazy) lines but they all worked (I was driving it well tbf). Highlight among highlights, drew a 4 iron 160 yards against a crosswind and watched it drop softly 8 foot from the pin. Never played that sort of shot before because I didn’t realise it wouldn’t run out, you just have to back yourself and don’t let doubt creep in, commit 100% and let it fly, wind be damned.

I only went down for a practice but got an impromptu, free (well, bought that man a few pints but relatively free!), brilliant lesson.

Most fun I’ve had on the course in ages. Buzzing. KO BB Qualifier tomorrow. Time can’t pass quickly enough. Bring it on.
		
Click to expand...

Course closed. Flooded. Gutted.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 16, 2020)

Curls said:



			Course closed. Flooded. Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Had all 18 holes re opened. 

Not surprised it’s shut. Just took the dog out for a walk. The rain we have had overnight is incredible.


----------



## Curls (Feb 16, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Had all 18 holes re opened.

Not surprised it’s shut. Just took the dog out for a walk. The rain we have had overnight is incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it hosed it down tbf, not sure if this is just floodwater or the watertable is back up 🤦‍♂️ Was really looking forward to having a card in my hand again. 

Practiced yesterday and apart from 1 temp green (10th, so still playing decent length) we had 15 full holes open. There’s a bit of GUR in places (fairway bunkers mainly) but normal tees and greens. Only the 17th left really, but as it’s access to 18 that’s out too (though it is defo playable). 

The 17th fairway was underwater a long time and looks it. Other than that our greens are good as gold thankfully. Away home next weekend and up to 90 at work but will try to get over to yours in March 🤞 Assume alls well there!

Bog off winter.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 16, 2020)

Managed to get 14 holes in yesterday. (rest were shut due to flooding) Today it’s fully shut again   36 points from 14 holes so a good day but playing short.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

This is why I'm moving clubs this Spring.
Whipsnade  - unsurprisingly submerged
Ellesborough  - open, carry only but open.

Not that I'd want to play in this but if I did....I could


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

so glad i didn't take the weather mans advice and played yesterday instead of today. forcast was for heavy heavy rain all morning yesterday and not bad today... missed the rain completely yesterday and today its hammering down and blowing a gail


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			This is why I'm moving clubs this Spring.
Whipsnade  - unsurprisingly submerged
Ellesborough  - open, carry only but open.

Not that I'd want to play in this but if I did....I could

Click to expand...

Lucky you. Closed and waterlogged in places I've never seen water on the course before. What's the countdown reached?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lucky you. Closed and waterlogged in places I've never seen water on the course before. What's the countdown reached?
		
Click to expand...

#44daystogo


----------



## Mel Smooth (Feb 16, 2020)

Took the boy for 18 holes at Vistabella. He's turned 10 today, so a bit of a birthday treat. Played with a lovely couple from Norway. Jamie smashed his 1st tee shot an easy 200 yards off the first tee. I just sat there chuckling. We were both a bit inconsistent but he scored 25 points off a 36 handicap. 

His best hole was 17, made par off the yellow tees and followed it up with a bogey on the last.
This is the 13th, lots of carry required to clear the water, this tee shot finished by the bunkers on the right hand side of the fairway.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2020)

Little different here in Ireland compared to Mel above. 

Brutal weather here yesterday made it touch and go if the course would be open. For the first time ever electric trolleys were banned. The lads were scrambling to find their old push trolleys. I reached for the carry bag and got on with it. 

When we arrived at 10 we were told the place was dead. 6 of us so we decided to play as a 6 ball. 2 men to a team. Little russian stableford match. We got 15 holes in. As I was about to tee off on 16 there was a crack of lightening right over our heads and a rumble of thunder. Time to go. More thunder on the way back to the clubhouse. Not a nice place to be. 

As you can see. It wasnt pretty as I teed off on the 7th.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			#44daystogo
		
Click to expand...

Have you any more rounds left to pay a reduced green fee (or full price) before the big day? Granted it's not going to happen in the next few days given the conditions


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have you any more rounds left to pay a reduced green fee (or full price) before the big day? Granted it's not going to happen in the next few days given the conditions
		
Click to expand...

We get 2 a month so 4 more to go...will try to get on it later this week or early next....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			We get 2 a month so 4 more to go...will try to get on it later this week or early next....
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. All we need is some dry weather and the winds to drop. What could possibly go wrong


----------



## Mel Smooth (Feb 17, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Little different here in Ireland compared to Mel above.

Brutal weather here yesterday made it touch and go if the course would be open. For the first time ever electric trolleys were banned. The lads were scrambling to find their old push trolleys. I reached for the carry bag and got on with it.

When we arrived at 10 we were told the place was dead. 6 of us so we decided to play as a 6 ball. 2 men to a team. Little russian stableford match. We got 15 holes in. As I was about to tee off on 16 there was a crack of lightening right over our heads and a rumble of thunder. Time to go. More thunder on the way back to the clubhouse. Not a nice place to be.

As you can see. It wasnt pretty as I teed off on the 7th.







Click to expand...

I don't miss the inlcement weather back in the UK, not one bit. I do miss the cheap golf though, costs me a fortune over here if I go out and do 18 holes with the lad. The missus is starting to get into the game as well - so I won't be getting mych change from 150 euro a round whe she starts to join us.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 17, 2020)

Played on Saturday, 9 of us turned up for a game.  Dry but very windy when we started, managed 6 holes, then jumped over to 13th, as the rain was starting and only hit our 2nd shots and gave up.  Combination of rain and wind just too much. Long walk back in to the elements from 13th green wasn't pleasant


----------



## Crow (Feb 17, 2020)

Played at Aldeburgh today with 12 more vintage club fans.

The course was in very good shape considering the weather we've had recently, windy today but no rain.

Unfortunately I had a shocker, started on the first with a pushed shot that hit trees and dropped straight down so should have been easy to find but wasn't, blob, that set the tone for the round and I struggled to accumulate 14 points.


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2020)

Crow said:



			Played at Aldeburgh today with 12 more vintage club fans.

The course was in very good shape considering the weather we've had recently, windy today but no rain.

Unfortunately I had a shocker, started on the first with a pushed shot that hit trees and dropped straight down so should have been easy to find but wasn't, blob, that set the tone for the round and* I struggled to accumulate 14 points.* 

Click to expand...

Did you play any better on the back nine.


----------



## DRW (Feb 18, 2020)

Crow said:



			Played at Aldeburgh today with 12 more vintage club fans.

The course was in very good shape considering the weather we've had recently, windy today but no rain.

Unfortunately I had a shocker, started on the first with a pushed shot that hit trees and dropped straight down so should have been easy to find but wasn't, blob, that set the tone for the round and I struggled to accumulate 14 points. 

Click to expand...

Better luck next time

How did you find the course ? Not come across many that have played it, be interested to hear ?


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			Did you play any better on the back nine. 

Click to expand...

Cheeky!


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2020)

DRW said:



			Better luck next time

How did you find the course ? Not come across many that have played it, be interested to hear ?
		
Click to expand...

Got a bit mixed up with my post, I played the 9 hole River course at Aldeburgh on Sunday, in the wind and rain, and it was Thorpeness I played yesterday!

I enjoyed the Thorpeness, it's not a pushover with quite a few long par fours. Clubhouse is great, although it's also a hotel now, nice if you want to stay there.

A break playing Aldeburgh and Thorpeness would be good, they're only about 5 miles apart. I've not played it but I believe Aldeburgh is the more respected course.


----------



## DRW (Feb 18, 2020)

Crow said:



			Got a bit mixed up with my post, I played the 9 hole River course at Aldeburgh on Sunday, in the wind and rain, and it was Thorpeness I played yesterday!

I enjoyed the Thorpeness, it's not a pushover with quite a few long par fours. Clubhouse is great, although it's also a hotel now, nice if you want to stay there.

A break playing Aldeburgh and Thorpeness would be good, they're only about 5 miles apart. I've not played it but I believe Aldeburgh is the more respected course.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, know a member at Purdis(Ipswich), so was looking at playing 2 or 3 courses on a trip down south whilst working, but never spoken to anyone who has played Aldeburgh, search goes on, I will just have to do it


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2020)

For the first time ever I was in the first lot out. Sod it for setting the alarm at 6.00 am again. Got to the clubhouse at 7.10 for a 7.50 tee time and I was the only one at the club for 20 mins. 
Started off like poo off a shovel and was 2 under after 4 and and started looking at my card. Fatal mistake. Some of my shots were breathtaking, others rammel. Gorgeous weather to play in. The three of us that finished all finished with 31. Good to get out with Trev.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 18, 2020)

Weather was windy then started to rain .. so decided to come in.
The wind was at least 3 clubs in to, the layout never lets it be a tail wind. 
I got back my 3 wood that they had put the ad Di 6 stiff shaft in at 44”. It was an appalling job the ferule was not flush to the neck and it looks like the shaft they removed was trimmed to hide more mess.
The club itself was good once I worked out the tee height. The length of the shaft isn’t bothering me so I may leave it as is.
But lesson learnt, ignore the nay sayers on here and do the changes myself as the job was dreadful.. if the pga is training them then they need to get their act together, that is the 2nd time I have let a pga person do my clubs and it’s been a mess.


----------



## bwstokie (Feb 18, 2020)

Was in and around the Crewe area today so decided to have a round at Wychwood Park as it was open and I enjoyed playing there 8 or 9 years ago.  Shouldn’t have bothered as played terribly (never play well in waterproof jacket) And never lost so many balls on a round from straight drives plugging in fairways.  I didn’t have to play so completely my choice but the fairways and rough were borderline unplayable and it should have been closed.  The fairways in general look hammered and they should be off mats, going to take some recovery in my opinion.

Shame really as I was just getting a bit stir crazy with all this bad weather.  My course (Stone in Staffs) is on about day 9 or 10 straight closure, which is probably a good thing to limit the damage and hopefully benefit the members when the better weather arrives.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 18, 2020)

Played at Beau Desert today and apart from water in some bunkers and washouts on some paths you wouldn't know strom Dennis had passed through. Greens a tad wet but still pretty decent and made the mistake twice of leaving par putts downhill having gone for the birdie . Just shy of eagling 18  but meant the match was halved so all good.
Excellent Latte and bacon roll before hand .


----------



## Arronl13 (Feb 18, 2020)

A nice round just outside Strasbourg today at Kempferhof. Great value for money and although with recent weather the fairways were sodden, the conditions were so much better than what I have been used to of late, my awful score didn’t spoil the enjoyment! Pretty odd to see greens rolling well this time of year.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 18, 2020)

DRW said:



			Cheers, know a member at Purdis(Ipswich), so was looking at playing 2 or 3 courses on a trip down south whilst working, but never spoken to anyone who has played Aldeburgh, search goes on, I will just have to do it

Click to expand...

I've played Aldeburgh. It plays long (no par 5's iirc) so lots of long par 4's in that yardage. Also lots of gorse lining the fairways so need to keep it straight. Think it might still be a 2ball course as well. Worth playing though, good track.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 19, 2020)

Tee'd off at 0900 this morning 2 hours 5 minutes later I had completed 18 holes and nearly beat the rain. Got a wee bit wet on 16/17/18 but can't complain and glad I made the effort to get out and play.

Golf was fairly steady and a very tough 2/3 club westerly wind. Went out in +1 and home in +4. Back nine in a westerly is a tough old cookie, and I dropped a few shots. A silly 3 putt on 11, a six iron from 145 that I didn't commit to and lost it a bit right, couldn't convince myself that I needed to hit a 6 iron from that distance but in truth I needed every bit of it. On 16 a "bad" drive (not really just went a bit left into the rough in the wind) which ended up in a clump of heather, couldn't get up from there, dropped shot number 3 coming home. Finally two drivers including a great hit off the deck and I was still short on 18. Another failed up and down. 

Hit it fairly well, putting was mediocre missed a lot of 10 footers and also missed from 4 feet on 9.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Great day on the links up here this morning, Bright, sunny, only a 2 club wind. Played Nairn for the first time in a month and all the work is done, so full course with the exception of the 4th that was on a winter green to protect the green from those members who refuse to repair pitchmarks.

the only downside was all the new bunkers built by Mackenzie and Ebert were filled with water, none of the old pot bunkers were effected... very strange. Captin was out with us today and he was going to question them on this.

decided to play with Prov1 and def shorter with irons that the Super soft, was having to hit at least a club more on every shot,.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 19, 2020)

@patricks148 

I think the water table is so high now that bunkers are struggling to get water to drain. We had a good number of "plunge pool" bunkers today.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



@patricks148

I think the water table is so high now that bunkers are struggling to get water to drain. We had a good number of "plunge pool" bunkers today.
		
Click to expand...

 of course, but the old pot bunkers built by our GS are all fine, on one hole which has both types around the greens and only the new ones full of water.

some if it where else where would be great as wave pools


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 19, 2020)

11 holes open after being shut for last 4 days, carry only , 12 of us in the fiddle and we won with 12 under.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			of course, but the old pot bunkers built by our GS are all fine, on one hole which has both types around the greens and only the new ones full of water.

some if it where else where would be great as wave pools

Click to expand...

Have the new ones possibly been lined with some membrane before the sand went in ?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2020)

AMcC said:



			Have the new ones possibly been lined with some membrane before the sand went in ?
		
Click to expand...

they say they havn,t... some are actually higher than the old ones so its not the water table on some of them as none of the old ones have water in.... very strange


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			of course, but the old pot bunkers built by our GS are all fine, *on one hole which has both types around the greens and only the new ones full of water.*

some if it where else where would be great as wave pools

Click to expand...

That sounds like my garden at home!
Last weekend it was 4" underwater, but both neighbours' gardens were free of standing water!
I just can't get my head around that.


----------



## Curls (Feb 20, 2020)

Could be different top soil, if they were filled at different times yours could be more clay and theirs more sand rich.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2020)

Curls said:



			Could be different top soil, if they were filled at different times yours could be more clay and theirs more sand rich.
		
Click to expand...

who are you replying to?

no clay at ours its all very sandy soil dug from around the course


----------



## Curls (Feb 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			who are you replying to?

no clay at ours its all very sandy soild dug from around the course
		
Click to expand...

Soz. Slime.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2020)

With the Zoo awash we headed to Ellesborough for one of our guest rate rounds.
Slight breeze for the front 9, enough to keep it interesting.
Hit the ball well  but struggled to score and only came away with 15
The greens were tined  a couple of weeks back and they've almost recovered  but are still a little bobbly so I'm blaming that.
Had to wait on the 10th for a couple of minutes and in that time the wind speed at least doubled, possibly more..blowin' a hoolie 
Made the back 9 hard work but accumulated 14 coming home.
No blobs which was pleasing but 11 1 point holes...
Room for improvement but most enjoyable...going to try next week too.?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 21, 2020)

9 holes on the Shore today. 15 points which was a nice enough start to life on the links. 

Then a mere 25 points at Upchurch. Think next time I'll get the lads to join me instead.


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 21, 2020)

32 points round a windy (25mph+) Lewes today. You'd barely know we've have terrible weather recently up there. Greens in top notch condition and the rest of the course fairly similar just a few muddy patches here and there. Anyone in the area fed up with not getting on their own course could do a lot worse than a trip round Lewes!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 21, 2020)

Friday fiddle and 12 brave souls , 1st equal and 23 points for the 11 holes .


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 21, 2020)

Played at Tyneside the other day, first time I'd got the club's out in weeks. The course was immaculate, unfortunately my golf wasn't. Shot 6 over my handicap and I couldn't hit an iron shot to save myself for the first 8 or 9 holes. Missing greens from 80 yards etc so I was surprised my score was so low 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			With the Zoo awash we headed to Ellesborough for one of our guest rate rounds.
Slight breeze for the front 9, enough to keep it interesting.
Hit the ball well  but struggled to score and only came away with 15
The greens were tined  a couple of weeks back and they've almost recovered  but are still a little bobbly so I'm blaming that.
Had to wait on the 10th for a couple of minutes and in that time the wind speed at least doubled, possibly more..blowin' a hoolie
Made the back 9 hard work but accumulated 14 coming home.
No blobs which was pleasing but 11 1 point holes...
Room for improvement but most enjoyable...going to try next week too.?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good day bar the wind and amazing you have 18 open (we're only 15 holes and carry only). Good to see they are caring for the greens too and so just keep ticking off the days


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like a good day bar the wind and amazing you have 18 open (we're only 15 holes and carry only). Good to see they are caring for the greens too and so just keep ticking off the days
		
Click to expand...

The worst it's been there is carry only for a day or two.
Been fully open with no temps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The worst it's been there is carry only for a day or two.
Been fully open with no temps.
		
Click to expand...

OMG

That's amazing. We're 15 holes but still one of the only clubs in the area to have any golf at all at the moment but can't compare to that. No wonder you're getting vaguely excited about the move


----------



## IanM (Feb 22, 2020)

36 points in a gale this morning.  Not sure how


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2020)

Great day on the Hotchkin today.

18 holes on full greens and with some tees now being pushed back more.

Dry fairways, good greens, no standing water anywhere, other than in some bunkers.

Drove the ball very well, lost my feel with a few chips early doors, but everything got better as the cobwebs were being removed after 3-weeks of no golf.

Played with a Snell MTB-x ball for the first time, great all round ball, couldn’t have tested it in worse conditions, but it doesn’t get much better when you birdie the 1st😎

I drove the ball really well in the 3-club wind, felt great around and on the greens, very happy with my Nett 72 and won our Matchplay 3&2. 

Snell MTB-x is my new first choice ball for this season 👍😎🏌️⛳️


----------



## IanG (Feb 22, 2020)

Worst weather I have ever played golf in since starting about 47 years ago. Gusting wind threatening to blow you over, sleet, snow, hailstones and rain nipping every bit of bare skin. Very grateful for good waterproofs. #shouldastayedhome


----------



## IainP (Feb 22, 2020)

Convinced myself the wind was going to ease off a little mid afternoon so went for a knock around the open 9 holes. Wasn't too bad, played 12 and finished just before the drizzle 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2020)

Just me and one mate today, my Betterball partner from last year. We went down to Huntswood, and did a little match play just for a change. I started on fire, one over after five holes which saw me 3 up! He'd got one back by half way so 2 up at the turn, couple of doubles meant I was now 6 over for the front nine.

Unfortunately my game deserted me somewhat, hit a couple of horrible irons and wedges and some fat tee shots. Lost the 10th and 12th so it was back to all square. We took turns winning holes but he took the lead for the first time on the 16th after a superb up and down. The par three 17th was tense and we halved it in double bogeys having both missed putts by millimetres, but I managed to par the 18th while he made bogey so we finished all square. 

In the end I shot 87, 34 points which was a tad disappointing after that superb start, but it was windy as hell which was very difficult to navigate on a few holes. I had the new GAPR in the bag, hit it superbly on one early hole, but fatted it a few times later on, can't blame the club for that, but not sure what the issue was there. When I did hit it nice the flight was lovely.

I have to say, Huntswood was in absolutely superb condition. Fairways and greens were better than anything we've played on for months over this miserable wet winter. Top marks to them, and especially considering the green fee was only £15! Great stuff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

Saturday roll up. That was interesting in that wind and on greens that had been hollow tined and sanded. Hit it ok in patches but made a couple of silly mistakes around the short game and poor shots. Got it round in 30 points which wasn't too bad given the conditions

Managed to still sink a 30 foot putt on 18 for a birdie


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2020)

IanM said:



			36 points in a gale this morning.  *Not sure how*

Click to expand...

Did you go round twice?


----------



## larmen (Feb 23, 2020)

Avoided the rain, couldn't avoid the wind. But I don't think that affected me much.

1st round after a lesson with the new pro. Driver was cold but we didn't learn that yet. A bit disappointed as I had my best range drives on Thursday, just hasn't translated onto the course yet.

Did the 1st 9 holes in 13 points, left all puts and chips well short, and messed up all of the par 3 holes which is most annoying. Coming back in in 22 points which was quite nice.
I stopped playing the round from the 10th or 11th hole, just played the holes instead. I also played driver and then as many 7 irons as needed instead of using a hybrid or fairway wood (left teh wood and 5i in the car anyway due to carry).

Back to the range this week, grinding in the new swing and stance. I think it gets better now, just need to grind it in.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 23, 2020)

Bit windy today but it was good to get out on The Links turf. Hit the ball good but like Rory the putter let me down, still good to get out.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 24, 2020)

Glorious day today here
Turned up for my 1st 18 hole comp of the year ..and t'was cancelled by the Italian golf federation
No sporting events in Lombardy due to Corona 
Could have played the course just not in a sanctioned comp
Walked home, walked the dogs all day to get my 10K steps

Was going to go low anarl


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2020)

after not playing on Sat at Nairn Dunbar because of the weather, invited to Tain by a couple of mates up there for a game Sunday.

set off and as soon as i was over the KB, the weather was terrible, snow, rain and hail all the way to the roundabout on the A9 before tain... didn't hold out much hope.

as soon as i reached the outskirts of tain, there was hardly a cloud in the sky..course was empty but pretty windy

one othe guys sons joined us who's off 17 but a bit of a body builder and can easy carry the ball over 300 with the driver... though not often so you can find it

he wanted to keep a score for some reason so we played a Indv Stableford for some reason.  all the other 3 had a nightmare, down wind, but luckily i drove it straight at least and has 26 points at the turn 6 birdies which included a chip in and two long very lucky putts the back 9 was very very tough with only the par 5 13th reachable in two  as the wind had just got stronger and stronger.. a much more modest back 9 anyway


----------



## carldudley (Feb 24, 2020)

Managed to get out both Saturday and Sunday.

Sat played with three friends, struggled off the tee and around the greens (everything else was great )

Took the chance to head out Sunday, was +12 after 9, managed two birdies, two pars and a good few GIR's on the whole 18. 

Nailed the Par 3's, put it to 2ft on the 9th (135yd) and hit the green in one for the first time on the 15th (165yd) to 6ft.

Had 20 shots for the last 3 holes to go under 100 for the first time - got the yips on the last & it was closer than i would've liked, but I did it. 

Left a few shots out there, but a round in 3hrs on my tod I'm happy with.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2020)

It was glorious out there today, a real unexpected bonus. 
Played outta me skin on the front nine and smashed it for 21 points. The course was played in reverse so when we got to he first tee I went over on my bad ankle, the one that’s had Rorys op on it. Sweet mother and Jesus. 4 pain killers later and I hobbled round the next nine holes for another 17 points.  Christ at one point I was fighting back the tears. But ended up taking the pounds. Went round in 87. Hit some glorious drives, and irons and chipping and pitching to within a couple of feet 3 times, well am the man.

Now here’s a seed that’s been sown. Last couple of rounds where I have smashed it, I have been playing with a found chrome soft. Coincidence or not 🤔


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2020)

Managed 25 holes today.
T shirt weather for 18 made me leave the waterproofs in the car, big mistake. Ran back to car from furthest point in course when the heavens opened.

Somehow managed to get 36 points despite not hitting to good shots consecutively. Seriously struggling with a snap hook off the tee atm, seems 50/50 whether I hit that or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2020)

After the awful late cancellation of the Winter Open at Porthcawl - my mate invited me to the London Club , we played the Heritage, tough in the wind with soft fairways made in play long but still managed to play to my HC


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			It was glorious out there today, a real unexpected bonus.
Played outta me skin on the front nine and smashed it for 21 points. The course was played in reverse so when we got to he first tee I went over on my bad ankle, the one that’s had Rorys op on it. Sweet mother and Jesus. 4 pain killers later and I hobbled round the next nine holes for another 17 points.  Christ at one point I was fighting back the tears. But ended up taking the pounds. Went round in 87. Hit some glorious drives, and irons and chipping and pitching to within a couple of feet 3 times, well am the man.

Now here’s a seed that’s been sown. Last couple of rounds where I have smashed it, I have been playing with a found chrome soft. Coincidence or not 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Not sure abut the Chrome Soft being the silver bullet but what do they say about beware the injured golfer


----------



## JamesR (Feb 26, 2020)

The course is shut today, I’m off work because our office shuts during the Shrovetide football game, so I went on the simulator again.
18 holes around Troon, off the Blues (7200yds).
Hit it well, except for knocking it on the beach on the first & it’s very difficult to get out of pot bunkers when you aren’t playing out of actual sand.
9 over par - not too bad👍😃


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

JamesR said:



			The course is shut today, I’m off work because our office shuts during the Shrovetide football game, so I went on the simulator again.
18 holes around Troon, off the Blues (7200yds).
Hit it well, except for knocking it on the beach on the first & it’s very difficult to get out of pot bunkers when you aren’t playing out of actual sand.
9 over par - not too bad👍😃
		
Click to expand...

i've found the putting on our one when you play courses next to impossible


----------



## JamesR (Feb 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i've found the putting on our one when you play courses next to impossible
		
Click to expand...

Short game is the toughest part.

Anything under 50 yds is tough, but it will hopefully be useful for distance control come the season proper.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			After the awful late cancellation of the Winter Open at Porthcawl - my mate invited me to the London Club , we played the Heritage, tough in the wind with soft fairways made in play long but still managed to play to my HC
		
Click to expand...

Shooting handicap is always good round the LC especially the Heritage. Not played itnin a while but always a good place to visit.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 26, 2020)

Played Fortrose today with my brother, first game in about 5 weeks and the best I’ve played in a long long time.
Ive had my troubles the last year due to lack of not playing but apart from coming across a couple of drives everything was on point, my short game was exceptional for me, from 100 yards in, I just felt I could get up and down.
No requirement to pick up on any hole and no car crash holes, I honestly can’t remember the last time I played so well.
Just need to get a card back in the hand and maintain this form.
Cant wait to get back out on Sunday.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Played Fortrose today with my brother, first game in about 5 weeks and the best I’ve played in a long long time.
Ive had my troubles the last year due to lack of not playing but apart from coming across a couple of drives everything was on point, my short game was exceptional for me, from 100 yards in, I just felt I could get up and down.
No requirement to pick up on any hole and no car crash holes, I honestly can’t remember the last time I played so well.
Just need to get a card back in the hand and maintain this form.
Cant wait to get back out on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

cracking day for it, only reason i wasn't out on the course today is because the car is in for service


----------



## BrianM (Feb 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			cracking day for it, only reason i wasn't out on the course today is because the car is in for service

Click to expand...

Cracker of a day, only 2 temporary greens, course is in super condition considering the weather we have had.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2020)

weather forcaste not looking good for Saturday so headed to Nairn this morning, not too bad, but chilly to start full course except 4,13th on winter greens due to GS work.

hit it surprisingly well considering i've not touched a club all week, 6 birdies (none on the WG) prob should have had a couple more, but the course is playing very short and we are off the ladies tee's  really , good enough to take the money though.... winter open at Nairn Dunbar tomorrow... weather permitting


----------



## BrianM (Feb 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			weather forcaste not looking good for Saturday so headed to Nairn this morning, not too bad, but chilly to start full course except 4,13th on winter greens due to GS work.

hit it surprisingly well considering i've not touched a club all week, 6 birdies (none on the WG) prob should have had a couple more, but the course is playing very short and we are off the ladies tee's  really , good enough to take the money though.... winter open at Nairn Dunbar tomorrow... weather permitting

Click to expand...

You got the best of the weather today 👍🏻
Only 6 birdies 😂😂


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You got the best of the weather today 👍🏻
Only 6 birdies 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

certainly did pish at the moment in Sceck

Course is pretty short TBH, only 1 bogey, winter card is 4 shots less than the summer but 7 at 430 is a par 4 rather than a 5 500 and 8 and 9 are both par 3's .... but both are 260 yards , so pretty tough stretch


----------



## IanM (Feb 28, 2020)

Just back from our annual two-dayer to Burnham and Berrow.  Thursday....cold, but bright blue skies and as windy as you like!!   8:30 this morning, we are in the clubhouse having breakfast and it is pouring down and still windy.  Serious talk about "not going out!"   By 9-30 rain gone through we out we went and go round before the rain returned.  (How did that happen?) Just come back up the M5 in  monsoon! 

And I did 28 and 33 over the two days....  not bad in that wind........in fact, the wee trophy is sitting on the desk next to me!  

(and crikey - lots of work going on at Burnham.  12th is going to be unrecognisable!


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2020)

Took my first guests out today. 40pmh constantly with sideways wind.
I managed to get round in 103, which was less than the rest 😂😂😂

wasn’t quite beast from the east, but certainly wasn’t so,etching I’d wanna play in too often.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 29, 2020)

First time out for a few weeks. Cold, snow, 40mph winds but still good to get out on the course.


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2020)

I didn't play today, got to the course for our final Winter League divisional game at 7.00 am, course inspection is at 7.00, not surprised that the course still closed despite no rain yesterday.

End result is that we've qualified for the last 16 KO stages which begin next week, weather permitting......


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 1, 2020)

Glad I got out yesterday as today is absolutely wild and I mean wild. 50+ winds and horizontal rain. 

Blooming well starting to hate Scottish weather.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2020)

weather at NairnDunbar was exceptional, bright sunshine, but windy. 

buggered my wrist before playing, so could get no power at all, not great with ND off the back tee's. i reckon i'd have been better of playing with under 12 girls who would have still outdriven me


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Mar 1, 2020)

Played today, course only open for 9 holes, shot a 40 +4 over gross. This is a net 30 -6. This is my best score in a long time.  I’ve been practicing all winter and scores now starting to come.  Looking forward to hopefully getting my handicap down this year!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2020)

Well popped out this morning - a little bit chilly and a bitter wind but when the sun burst through it was a lovely day - amazingly the course has survived the downpours very well , greens nice with a couple of temps and the odd puddle away from the fairway - the three little ponds we have are all full but all that drainage work has been a blessing. Course was a little short but a level gross round topped off a nice day.


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2020)

Lovely day on the heath. By the end of the round sun and wind had dried out the greens nicely.
 4 ball better ball Comp. We were very steady in strong winds, but couldn’t hole a putt so a disappointing 38 points. Partners had 25 points going out, but struggle a bit on back nine but 44 points will be in with a chance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2020)

Went out today in the roll up. Carry only. Didn't start well and could feel a tweak in my back on the 2nd hole and simply put it down to carrying and getting old. Some good shots, a few indifferent and putts that refused to drop so a bit of a struggle. Went into a bunker on the 7th and splashed it out (to about 3 feet thanks very much) and the back simply went into spasm without warning. Hard to walk, impossible to swing again and had to call the pro shop to get a buggy lift in. 

Back on the painkillers, Fortunately I have some naproxen and diazepam from the last time the back hurt and having called OH at work have a physio appointment for Wednesday. Not sure it's a big problem and more and issue with carrying as the back always grumbles when I do (even a light summer bag) but given the rainfall it's the only way to get out and play. Given how wet the course was and how spongy the greens are, it may be a decision that needs serious consideration going forward or a reduction to a pencil bag


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2020)

Course closed today.  They didnt muck about.  Heavy rain most of the night.  Phoned at 7.45 and message said closed for the day. 

Spent some time in the gym and relaxed with a steam after. Far better use of the time.

We could have got a game down at the links but hardly worth it. Better to get the body in better shape to make sure the back holds up for the season.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 1, 2020)

Interlachen GC on the simulator today, off the Blacks, 7,000 yards.
Tricky par 70 course, including 2 par 4’s of 530 yds.
Shot 6 over 76, very happy with my ball striking. It’s proving to be very good targeted practice.


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2020)

Played Weston Super Mare Winter Pairs with an old mate today.....4bbb in tough conditions. 39 points was out of about 70 something pairs...good day out, mostly sunny but quite windy


----------



## DRW (Mar 2, 2020)

Went for a long drive to the seaside town Silloth and saw some colonial looking buildings. Nice chips after golf in silloth.

Had a stiff wind on the course, which made the front nine interesting mostly into, what a cracking layout and course, and a great price £35

Won the matchplay on the 18th 5:4:2, I didn't manage a birdie wife/son did, they didn't remind me much on the way back about it

Was going to play stableford & strokeplay, but after both of them lost balls by the 3rd, we scrapped that idea in the wind, expect me starting with 2 pars may have help

Hope to return to silloth when they have a nice still sunny day, it could be a long wait  If you have never played it, get yourself there whilst its priced low, layout is superb.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2020)

DRW said:



			Went for a long drive to the seaside town Silloth and saw some colonial looking buildings. Nice chips after golf in silloth.

Had a stiff wind on the course, which made the front nine interesting mostly into, what a cracking layout and course, and a great price £35

Won the matchplay on the 18th 5:4:2, I didn't manage a birdie wife/son did, they didn't remind me much on the way back about it

Was going to play stableford & strokeplay, but after both of them lost balls by the 3rd, we scrapped that idea in the wind, expect me starting with 2 pars may have help

Hope to return to silloth when they have a nice still sunny day, it could be a long wait  If you have never played it, get yourself there whilst its priced low, layout is superb.
		
Click to expand...

How do you make three-way matchplay work just out of interest? Is that just a total of how many holes each of you won outright?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 3, 2020)

On Monday an early frost was gone by 9am. Course was fully open with carry or trolleys on paths, pick n place in the General Area & all bunkers GUR as its been for over a month now. Managed 12 pars with 41pts despite a blob....  best round this winter.


----------



## DRW (Mar 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			How do you make three-way matchplay work just out of interest? Is that just a total of how many holes each of you won outright?
		
Click to expand...

We play with full handicap each, and to win a hole you have to have to win the hole outright with the lowest net score. Nothing for a drawn hole for anyone and we don't rollover. Fairly simple to do/calculate.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 3, 2020)

9 holes after work already. 

Shame it started raining on the 2nd 😱


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2020)

1st round for a week and a half - seems longer....
Played at my new club - did I mention I was moving clubs..?
Played with CVG and my mate Andy
A bit chilly but light winds and dry under foot
Slightly shakey start with a couple of bogeys but birdied the 3rd to get back on track.
Generally pretty solid around the front 9, 16 points with a couple of lip out putts.
Started well in the back 9 with 3 pars and a birdie and kept it going for a 20 point total.
Played to handicap first time out as a member - can't be unhappy with that


----------



## Mel Smooth (Mar 5, 2020)

Played at Alicante yesterday with the Lo Crispin Golf Sociey (This will be my regular golf group out here). It was a major - playing for the Claret Jug but as I haven't submitted 3 cards for my handicap yet, I couldn't qualify for the main competition. Didn't play my best golf, too many double bogeys and too many putts but I played OK, came back with 28 points which was enough to win the guest prize - a bottle of wine - which was duly claimed by the missus.

Anyway, on the way up I was chatting to the captain who was warning me of a severe cut to my handicap ( It was officially 18 in the UK), after the round yesterday, there were murmurings of me getting slashed to 5 - which will be challenging, but it's all a bit of fun.

Nice course though, Seve designed, and I'm told he had a house on the course at one point. This is the 'S' lake on the 9th.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 5, 2020)

Played at Whittington Heath yesterday in a Tee Tour am am , no where near the prizes apart from two 2's for our team. Interesting to see all the work going on for HS2, the new clubhouse will be mahoosive .


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2020)

What a difference a day makes....
Change of wind direction, triple the wind speed and chill and add rain....course p,ayed completely differently. 
Started on the 10th and had the steadiest of steady 9s, apart from the birdie on 18, to be 19 points out.
Started the back(front) 9 with a par but then made my first 2 1 point holes back to back.
A 3 point par got me back on track before a blob but fairly steady in to finish on 33
Weather deteriorated significantly after about 14 holes and it was really quite unpleasant playing the last 3 but a nice hot coffee in the clubhouse soon warmed us up.
Going out again tomorrow as work is slow for once but it might be carry only


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 5, 2020)

Had pulled the plug on golf today as the cars were meant to be in the garage, but the mechanic called sick. 

I think the Himalayas really should be closed, there were at least 3 puddles 😂
Rubbish golf by me, but par on the last 2 (should have been 3) was encouraging at least.

Can handle wind, can handle rain, but both together is getting on my nerves.


----------



## DRW (Mar 5, 2020)

Had the pleasure of playing Seascale golf club, couple of days ago in a swift wind. An interesting course and some brilliant holes in the mix. The greens for 15 and 16, were brilliantly placed. 9th hole par 4  great and 10th par 3 pretty as a picture. 11th par 4, 450ish yards into the wind, its mad, hit my sunday best drive and sunday best 3 wood and short of green by 30 yards, then got up and down, felt like I had scored a birdie but someone conned me and it was only a par

For £15 a round for twilight millionaires golf and £14ish for our 2 meals/drinks, whats not to like. Good welcome and Hope to return next time in the area.

By the end, the wife and I had fully recharged batteries


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 5, 2020)

Range session again today. I’ve noticed a pattern emerging. I recently had a lesson for my 3 wood, and have been hitting it regularly for the first time.

What I’ve noticed is that, if I’m hitting my irons well, I tend push or push-fade my 3 wood. And, if I’m hitting my 3 wood well, I tend to pull or pull-draw my irons!

At the moment, I haven’t figured out why that is, or how to get both going straight on the same day! I have another lesson next week, and I’ll see what the pro reckons. In the meanwhile, I’m not too concerned, as it’s fairly consistent behaviour, so I’m sure it can be corrected.

Bizarrely, my hybrid seems to go straight regardless.

DISCLAIMER:
Terms such as “hitting well”, and “going straight”, should be interpreted in the context of a beginner! Your own definitions of such terms may vary.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 5, 2020)

DRW said:



			Went for a long drive to the seaside town Silloth and saw some colonial looking buildings. Nice chips after golf in silloth.

Had a stiff wind on the course, which made the front nine interesting mostly into, what a cracking layout and course, and a great price £35

Won the matchplay on the 18th 5:4:2, I didn't manage a birdie wife/son did, they didn't remind me much on the way back about it

Was going to play stableford & strokeplay, but after both of them lost balls by the 3rd, we scrapped that idea in the wind, expect me starting with 2 pars may have help

Hope to return to silloth when they have a nice still sunny day, it could be a long wait  If you have never played it, get yourself there whilst its priced low, layout is superb.
		
Click to expand...

Currently £160 for a fourball with 2 course meal thrown in.

Glad you enjoyed it, looking forwrd to playing myself tomorrow.

Seascale is not bad at all, the 11th you mentioned is tough in that wind and the 16th is even harder when its playing into the wind which is the normal wind direction.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 6, 2020)

I played today and...got lost!

Got to the third tee, and realised it was blind like the second.

I could see the marker for second, and another marker, which I thought must be for the third. However, it was at a good 60 degree angle away from the line between the tee markers, so I wasn’t sure.

I waited about 15 minutes until someone came through from the second. He confirmed that was indeed the marker. I asked him to play through, as I’m very much a beginner, and could easily take two or three to even make it to the marker post.

He hit his shot, then asked I give him a few minutes, then just play on, as there is no bell.

So I waited another few minutes, and hit my 3 wood just to the right of the marker, and over the hill. Great shot, thinks I!

So I climb the hill and find my ball... but the obvious green I can see had four blokes on it, and this guy had been on his own!

I had a good look around, and could see - from the top of the hill, two other greens in the distance.

So, again, I have absolutely no idea which way I’m supposed to go.

By this time, I’d been lost for a good half hour, so I just gave up and came home.

Been waiting two months to get back out onto a course, and managed two and a half holes!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 6, 2020)

Flat calm at Silloth today which is rare. 

Very pleasent and some signs of starting to swing it better so all in all very promising.

Youtuber the Average Golfer was filming a course Vlog, had a quick chat on the way round, seemed to be enjoying the course.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			I played today and...got lost!

Got to the third tee, and realised it was blind like the second.

I could see the marker for second, and another marker, which I thought must be for the third. However, it was at a good 60 degree angle away from the line between the tee markers, so I wasn’t sure.

I waited about 15 minutes until someone came through from the second. He confirmed that was indeed the marker. I asked him to play through, as I’m very much a beginner, and could easily take two or three to even make it to the marker post.

He hit his shot, then asked I give him a few minutes, then just play on, as there is no bell.

So I waited another few minutes, and hit my 3 wood just to the right of the marker, and over the hill. Great shot, thinks I!

So I climb the hill and find my ball... but the obvious green I can see had four blokes on it, and this guy had been on his own!

I had a good look around, and could see - from the top of the hill, two other greens in the distance.

So, again, I have absolutely no idea which way I’m supposed to go.

By this time, I’d been lost for a good half hour, so I just gave up and came home.

Been waiting two months to get back out onto a course, and managed two and a half holes!
		
Click to expand...

Download a free GPS app on your phone like Hole 19, or 18 Birdies, etc. They give you a good idea of where you need to go and how far.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Flat calm at Silloth today which is rare.

Very pleasent and some signs of starting to swing it better so all in all very promising.

Youtuber the Average Golfer was filming a course Vlog, had a quick chat on the way round, seemed to be enjoying the course.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger that means i've missed the one day its not blowing a gale


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 6, 2020)

Played 18 today on the links with a fellow forum member. Hit it great today, shame about the finish bogey, bogey, birdie, bogey for +4. 

Greens had been cored and sanded so we're quite bumpy but ball striking was as good as I've hit it in a long time. 

Course was ok considering the monsoon conditions we've had. Apart from dolphins in a few bunkers it's held up fairly well.


----------



## DRW (Mar 6, 2020)

Finished the three S's trip, at Southerness. For 12 holes perfectly still, then a cold breeze for the last 6.

Started with a lost ball on the 1st tee and followed it up with lost ball on 2nd tee, quality. Then bizarrely followed it up with birdie birdie on 3rd and 4th. Game followed on from that, up, down, shake it all about , no more lost balls.

Course was lacking some elevation for my liking but a nice course in good condition and the fastest greens out of the three S's. Not sure why a number of the yellow tees were in front of the reds, assume winter tee position for yellows.

Didn't have to use fairway mats on fairways and the fairways were divot free, mainly as you have to drop in the semi rough

12th hole was the highlight, great shape and green placement.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2020)

Scrambled to 30 points today.
Lost my swing between 7 and 12 - just went....came back but it was too late to produce a score.
Still, 3 games at EGC and averaging  33 points.
Musn't grumble but got beaten by CVG for the first time since forever- hes going to like it there..


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nairn Dunbar today,  dry and sunny, but windy, monthy medal on, which we can play in as winter members but not win!!! (sweep and 2's only)

two ball in front of us were mega slow, and acutally waited for the 2nd green to clear before teeing off, 320 yards into a 4 club wind, and then both knobbed it 50 yards off the tee. tou have to wait on the 2nd to play your approach shots due to the location of the tee, so we were waiting on them for some time while they both hot prov ball. played the 3rd no issues, got to the 4th tee, only to find the pair of them still stanging on the tee, the green is 420, away... again neither got closer that 200 yards away, so we were stanf=ding about a fair bit again,  a bit more waiting but i was playing ok and was 1 under though 5. the two in front were again waiting for the green to clear before teeing off. waited a good 10 mins on the tee as when the did tee off they waited for the 3 ball in front of them to tee off on 8. when we got to the green 2 of the 3 ball infront of them had cone back to pay a prov on the 150 yards 8th, so waited again. two hours to that point, let though on 9 as both were in the tree's right off the tee, but the 3 ball in front of them had lost 2 holes on the group in front of them. turned back for home two under gross and was hitting it well, bogey at 10 was a pain esp as i was on in two but left it 10 ft short due to the slowness of that green. stood on the 1th tee for some time, not sure what they were doing!!!  anyway  all 3 of us hit it close on there into a 4 club wind , two of us got twos so at least get our entry back..
back to 2 ubder though 12, on 13th we could see 2 groups playing the hole, so we waited while the slow 3 ball in front of us got though the 3 in front of them... Long peter was playing really lond today and the doc had to lay up with his 2nd. was happy with a par, in the end, walked to the 14th with the 3 young gusy in frontof us now were waiting on the green to clear as its down wind.... 360, so we are standing there two of them knobbed it off the tee one went in the burn 20 yards n front of the tee, the other in the bushes 100 yards right, so they both got out balls for Provisionals, the other guy hit it OK but lucky if he was with a 70 yards of the green.. that was enough my two playing partners had had enough, 3 and half to play 13 holes...which was  joke this time of year... so we didn't get out twos money after all

started walking in,  met with another group walking in from the 4th who had given up too, not good. i wouldn't expect to take that long in winter, ND is a a longer course than my home club but if we had played all the way round it would have taken us over 4 and half, which in winter is a joke.

on the bright side too a couple of quid of my two pp


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2020)

Trying to have a March to help forget February (& the weather).

Goring & Streatley today.

Have Frilford Heath & Studley Wood in the diary.

G&S a contender to join. Happy to hear views from anyone who has played it at various times of the year.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 7, 2020)

Swing fell apart again today.
The last 3 weeks, it’s been good. My irons suffered a little, but not to a worrying extent, when I started practicing with my 3 wood. My hybrid has been the most overall consistent club at the range, and was great for the two and a half holes I played yesterday.

Went to the range this morning with 3-4 hours to spare, so bought 120 balls with the intention of a slow paced morning with breaks.

I warm up by hitting PW on the line of a flag, at increasing lengths. I keep going until I’ve got 10 within a yard or two left/of the flag, from about 50 to 90 yards. It usually takes 10-12 shots.

Today I topped 20 balls before giving up with the wedge. Given my hybrid has been best lately, I tried that. Topped another 20. Tried 3 wood. Hit 10 pretty well.

Tried 7 iron topped 10, gave up and came home.

Those 60 balls took 2 hours to hit. 

Each ball I had 3-4 practice swings, after taking a breather from the last, lining up etc. Each practice swing, I’d focus on sweeping away a tuft of hessian that comes out of the mats, placed where the ball would be. I’d graze the mat lightly, just at that spot. Then, step three inches forward to the waiting ball... and top it badly.

Had the mirror out at the back and front, couldn’t see anything obvious. Ball position looked the same as normal. No sway, no other unexpected weight or alignment movement. Left arm nice and straight, all other points from my pro checked over... couldn’t spot anything.

I have no idea what’s going on.

Got a lesson on Tuesday, so hopefully that’ll fix it. It seems I need a lesson every two weeks, as by the end of the second week, my swing completely disintegrates in a way I can rarely figure out.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Swing fell apart again today.
The last 3 weeks, it’s been good. My irons suffered a little, but not to a worrying extent, when I started practicing with my 3 wood. My hybrid has been the most overall consistent club at the range, and was great for the two and a half holes I played yesterday.

Went to the range this morning with 3-4 hours to spare, so bought 120 balls with the intention of a slow paced morning with breaks.

I warm up by hitting PW on the line of a flag, at increasing lengths. I keep going until I’ve got 10 within a yard or two left/of the flag, from about 50 to 90 yards. It usually takes 10-12 shots.

Today I topped 20 balls before giving up with the wedge. Given my hybrid has been best lately, I tried that. Topped another 20. Tried 3 wood. Hit 10 pretty well.

Tried 7 iron topped 10, gave up and came home.

Those 60 balls took 2 hours to hit.

Each ball I had 3-4 practice swings, after taking a breather from the last, lining up etc. Each practice swing, I’d focus on sweeping away a tuft of hessian that comes out of the mats, placed where the ball would be. I’d graze the mat lightly, just at that spot. Then, step three inches forward to the waiting ball... and top it badly.

Had the mirror out at the back and front, couldn’t see anything obvious. Ball position looked the same as normal. No sway, no other unexpected weight or alignment movement. Left arm nice and straight, all other points from my pro checked over... couldn’t spot anything.

I have no idea what’s going on.

Got a lesson on Tuesday, so hopefully that’ll fix it. It seems I need a lesson every two weeks, as by the end of the second week, my swing completely disintegrates in a way I can rarely figure out.
		
Click to expand...


Next time.. when taking those practice swings "at just that spot" . Try hitting about 3 or 4 inches infront of that spot. 

You are likely hitting behind that spot in the real swing.  You want to catch the ball then hit the mat. You do want to bottom out directly under the ball.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 7, 2020)

Managed to get out as the rain forecast didn't materialise till just after we finished. Very windy but otherwise go to get out. Struck the ball well, enjoyed the craic and nice to hear the elements.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2020)

We're still down to 15 holes and managed to get out early yesterday after the day from hell in work on Thursday so worked on my pitching chipping and bunker play yesterday. Ball striking tee to green today was absolutely excellent (for my standard) but I was a 54 handicapper if I missed the green and everything I worked on yesterday seemed forgotten and even lost a ball out of a bunker when I didn't take any sand and thinned it OOB. Only 24 points but should have been so much better if I could have simply have a functional short game


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Nairn Dunbar today,  dry and sunny, but windy, monthy medal on, which we can play in as winter members but not win!!! (sweep and 2's only)

two ball in front of us were mega slow, and acutally waited for the 2nd green to clear before teeing off, 320 yards into a 4 club wind, and then both knobbed it 50 yards off the tee. tou have to wait on the 2nd to play your approach shots due to the location of the tee, so we were waiting on them for some time while they both hot prov ball. played the 3rd no issues, got to the 4th tee, only to find the pair of them still stanging on the tee, the green is 420, away... again neither got closer that 200 yards away, so we were stanf=ding about a fair bit again,  a bit more waiting but i was playing ok and was 1 under though 5. the two in front were again waiting for the green to clear before teeing off. waited a good 10 mins on the tee as when the did tee off they waited for the 3 ball in front of them to tee off on 8. when we got to the green 2 of the 3 ball infront of them had cone back to pay a prov on the 150 yards 8th, so waited again. two hours to that point, let though on 9 as both were in the tree's right off the tee, but the 3 ball in front of them had lost 2 holes on the group in front of them. turned back for home two under gross and was hitting it well, bogey at 10 was a pain esp as i was on in two but left it 10 ft short due to the slowness of that green. stood on the 1th tee for some time, not sure what they were doing!!!  anyway  all 3 of us hit it close on there into a 4 club wind , two of us got twos so at least get our entry back..
back to 2 ubder though 12, on 13th we could see 2 groups playing the hole, so we waited while the slow 3 ball in front of us got though the 3 in front of them... Long peter was playing really lond today and the doc had to lay up with his 2nd. was happy with a par, in the end, walked to the 14th with the 3 young gusy in frontof us now were waiting on the green to clear as its down wind.... 360, so we are standing there two of them knobbed it off the tee one went in the burn 20 yards n front of the tee, the other in the bushes 100 yards right, so they both got out balls for Provisionals, the other guy hit it OK but lucky if he was with a 70 yards of the green.. that was enough my two playing partners had had enough, 3 and half to play 13 holes...which was  joke this time of year... so we didn't get out twos money after all

started walking in,  met with another group walking in from the 4th who had given up too, not good. i wouldn't expect to take that long in winter, ND is a a longer course than my home club but if we had played all the way round it would have taken us over 4 and half, which in winter is a joke.

on the bright side too a couple of quid of my two pp

Click to expand...

I could only understand that by using Google Translate.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 7, 2020)

First time out in over 4 weeks, I almost forgot what end of the stick thing to hold yet strangely hit the ball as well as I've ever hit it, funny old game saint.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Friday, 21 out, Driving great.  But pulled every full iron. Only hit irons back, not very good...
next few days are gonna be memorable 😀


----------



## AdamC28 (Mar 8, 2020)

Medal yesterday and scored net 76. 44 putts really let down what could have been a good round.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 8, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Medal yesterday and scored net 76. 44 putts really let down what could have been a good round.
		
Click to expand...

Oooft that is a sore one!

My putter would be on eBay and at least one purchase so far!


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Mar 8, 2020)

Played Rio Real club Marbella, first 18holes for a good few weeks.  Shot 84, 12 over.  Net 65, so the winter work seems to be paying off.   It was great to play golf in shorts with some sun!!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			First time out in over 4 weeks, I almost forgot what end of the stick thing to hold yet strangely hit the ball as well as I've ever hit it, funny old game saint.
		
Click to expand...

its always amazes me how often that happens, though usually ends if you play the day after


----------



## Slime (Mar 8, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Played Rio Real club Marbella, first 18holes for a good few weeks.  Shot 84, 12 over.  Net 65, so the winter work seems to be paying off.   It was great to play golf in shorts with some sun!!
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed that course, it has some really good holes on it and was in superb nick when I was there a few years ago.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Mar 8, 2020)

Played 9 holes at mearns castle, was raining and very windy when i set off but rain soon stopped, the wind didnt. It was blowing the pins out the holes. Shot my best score ever of 45, really think my game is on a different level now and would have shot much lower but for the crazy wind. Absolutely delighted.


----------



## Curls (Mar 8, 2020)

Played in a “friendly” annual 4BBB comp with a +2.4 ex (tour) pro against a guy of my ability and a scratch golfer. Acquitted myself well when needed, a couple of birdies to win holes and pars to allow partner have a run at birds. Went missing for a few holes early doors, must do better. 

We won 1 up but while for the majority of the round you’d struggle to see the difference between me and the scratch guy (who wasn’t having his best day I’ll admit), I’m kidding myself if I think I’m playing the same game as the +2. 

Ball striking like I’ve never seen outside of pro events. I outdrove him once, downwind - driver to a 240 target and I was 20 yards past. He was pin high. 

With a hybrid. 😳 Awesome to watch close up, had such a deft touch around the greens too as did the scratch and that’s where the biggest obvious bridgeable gap in my game is. Something to work on 👍🏻


----------



## jamiet7682 (Mar 8, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Swing fell apart again today.
The last 3 weeks, it’s been good. My irons suffered a little, but not to a worrying extent, when I started practicing with my 3 wood. My hybrid has been the most overall consistent club at the range, and was great for the two and a half holes I played yesterday.

Went to the range this morning with 3-4 hours to spare, so bought 120 balls with the intention of a slow paced morning with breaks.

I warm up by hitting PW on the line of a flag, at increasing lengths. I keep going until I’ve got 10 within a yard or two left/of the flag, from about 50 to 90 yards. It usually takes 10-12 shots.

Today I topped 20 balls before giving up with the wedge. Given my hybrid has been best lately, I tried that. Topped another 20. Tried 3 wood. Hit 10 pretty well.

Tried 7 iron topped 10, gave up and came home.

Those 60 balls took 2 hours to hit.

Each ball I had 3-4 practice swings, after taking a breather from the last, lining up etc. Each practice swing, I’d focus on sweeping away a tuft of hessian that comes out of the mats, placed where the ball would be. I’d graze the mat lightly, just at that spot. Then, step three inches forward to the waiting ball... and top it badly.

Had the mirror out at the back and front, couldn’t see anything obvious. Ball position looked the same as normal. No sway, no other unexpected weight or alignment movement. Left arm nice and straight, all other points from my pro checked over... couldn’t spot anything.

I have no idea what’s going on.

Got a lesson on Tuesday, so hopefully that’ll fix it. It seems I need a lesson every two weeks, as by the end of the second week, my swing completely disintegrates in a way I can rarely figure out.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds to me like you are overthinking it and getting tense, the best improvement i have seen in my own game came once i started to realise its only hitting a ball and it doesnt actually matter as i am doing it just for fun. Once this realisation happened i started swinging freely and hitting the ball straighter and further.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2020)

Another weekend with no golf. Bloody weather.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Another weekend with no golf. Bloody weather. 

Click to expand...

That’s a shame especially if you had to endure the Spurs game, poor again but played better second half.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			That’s a shame especially if you had to endure the Spurs game, poor again but played better second half.
		
Click to expand...

I only caught the second half, must have timed that right.


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2020)

First round of the Winter League 4BBB KO stages, I played Mizuno White Fang 1, 3 & 5 woods, Mizuno TP-9 irons and a Wilson 8813 putter.

Close match but we found ourselves one down on the par 5 18th tee, needing a win to go to extra holes.
Having both played our seconds to leave about 125 yards, me and my partner felt completely deflated as our opponents both stuck their second shots on the green, needless to say we lost 2 down.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 8, 2020)

Splashed around 9 holes twice today. Its good to get some exercise, hit a few balls and see the lads


----------



## IanG (Mar 8, 2020)

First comp of the year for me yesterday, 35 pts was enough for a wee cut to get back down to single figures again. Putting was woeful though, so plenty room for improvement still.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 8, 2020)

9 holes open yesterday so decided to head out to see what the course was like. If I can just use one emoji to describe the state of the course it’d be 😭😭😭. Or perhaps that’s just my emotion after playing it. 

I simply cannot see how it will be able to get back in good nick. Some parts are just ruined. Mud bath.


----------



## Dando (Mar 8, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			9 holes open yesterday so decided to head out to see what the course was like. If I can just use one emoji to describe the state of the course it’d be 😭😭😭. Or perhaps that’s just my emotion after playing it.

I simply cannot see how it will be able to get back in good nick. Some parts are just ruined. Mud bath.
		
Click to expand...

How did your horse cope with the mud?


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 8, 2020)

Played .. wasn’t that good, lipped out 4 times, bounced out once and was hungry and cold. 
Driver was okay after doing a reset to 11 degrees and neutral. 
Roll on summer .. wasn’t bothered about my luck today I need it this week for something else.


----------



## IainP (Mar 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Trying to have a March to help forget February (& the weather).

Goring & Streatley today.

Have Frilford Heath & Studley Wood in the diary.

G&S a contender to join. Happy to hear views from anyone who has played it at various times of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Heythrop Park today. Another contender for joining.
Been good to play 2 courses this weekend that have been coping well with the weather. Few big trees down though, firewood for the greenkeepers perhaps!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2020)

Fifteen holes open again. Didn't hit the ball as well as yesterday, especially the driver but got it round in a better score. Bunker play markedly improved (but had a lot of practice out there).


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 8, 2020)

Ist Society outing of the year . 3 club wind.  Bogey birdie par start  . Lost a booming drive on short par 5 4th shoulda bn fine just left of fairway . Tried to punch an 8 iron 3rd shot on par 5 5th . Dunked it in river . Had bit of chat with myself . Switched back on . 2 over for last 13 saw 39pts and cat 1 win ..
Garys caddying urself tip still paying off
Thats 2 gross wins in last 3 13 hole comps with a +1 & -1 and society 39 pts .

Hopefuly not peaking at wrong time


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 9, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Friday, 21 out, Driving great.  But pulled every full iron. Only hit irons back, not very good...
next few days are gonna be memorable 😀
		
Click to expand...

You had to put the mockers on it didn’t you! 
Tit


----------



## Siolag (Mar 9, 2020)

Played yesterday and got a score of 107. Best ever at my home course. It was really frustrating moving the ball into the rough or onto a mat when it was on a fairway, but that’s golf at this time of year. 

It’s the first time I haven’t had double figures on a hole in 18, and were it not for some really dodgy putting on 3-4 holes, I’d have broken 100.

Very optimistic for the coming season now.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

played at the Kings yesterday afternoon, played with my mate Gordy, walking off the 3rd to the 4th tee we passed a guy he knows who was waiting on the 16th tee. he asked his how he was.... not good.. the 4 ball in front of him had made him wait on every hole around the course and not let him through despite no one in front of them..... very very poor, ive a good mind to send email the club myself about that

A nice afternoon, played OK, but no match for Go go, lost 3 down, he had 6 birdies, had my chances but hidn't hole and of the puts when it counted.


----------



## AdamC28 (Mar 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Oooft that is a sore one!

My putter would be on eBay and at least one purchase so far!
		
Click to expand...

Told my playing partners on the 18th green that I’d probably have a new putter ready for next week!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2020)

Quick 18 this afternoon on my own, 76 Gross, 7 over, 1hr 52min, rain started 10 mins after I got finished.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Quick 18 this afternoon on my own, 76 Gross, 7 over, 1hr 52min, rain started 10 mins after I got finished.
		
Click to expand...


Tremendous effort, speed golf that.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Quick 18 this afternoon on my own, 76 Gross, 7 over, 1hr 52min, rain started 10 mins after I got finished.
		
Click to expand...

hope you didn't hold anyone up


----------



## larmen (Mar 9, 2020)

I don't understand this game. As mentioned previously I recently changed pro and on the range it is going well. Did also play a good back 9 a couple of weeks ago. Then last Tuesday playing a virtual 9 on the toptracer range and I am shooting like Rory. I usually score about a +11 to +16 for a virtual 9, came of the range with a +4, driving 200 yard regularly, ... . I am hitting what I want to hit.

Another lesson yesterday, he asks me what I want to do, I say let's do some woods please because irons are great and I need to get the ball into play. We start with irons anyway and nothing goes. I top balls, I hit air, I bottom out before the ball, I duff, I hook, ... . So woods are out of the window, let's get the iron back where it should be. At the end of the lesson I am just behind where I was after the 1st lesson, but with stuff to work on because my 'swing looks good'.

Today I go to the range to work on some of it, warm up a little with some chip shots and suddenly up to the 7 iron  am on fire again. 5 is a bit iffy, didn't actually hit any 6. Virtual golf went ok for 9 holes but the woods are still dead so it's harder to score. The virtual put 50 yard shot I got so good at the end got really good, started with SW but soon just hit a full 60 into it like I couldn't miss anything.

Having a comp on Saturday, could be anything between 99 and 130 on the scoreboard, I think.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 10, 2020)

Muirfield today. Weather was tough. Wind and rain for many of the holes. Fantastic layout. Despite the recent weather the course was in brilliant nick. Thanks to @Liverbirdie for sorting it out.


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Muirfield today. Weather was tough. Wind and rain for many of the holes. Fantastic layout. Despite the recent weather the course was in brilliant nick. Thanks to @Liverbirdie for sorting it out.
		
Click to expand...

Did you stay on your own fairway at all?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2020)

Battered by rain and wind at county Sligo yesterday. 
Dried out and round enniscrone today. 
Round 2 at enniscrone tomorrow.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2020)

Another poor front 9. 10 blooming points. didn’t help being stuck being behind an Essex pro comp?? Who were Playing off the yellows?? Almost 2 1/2 hours for the first 9. 90 minutes and 17 points later on the back 9 made up for it somewhat.
starting to think that Dunes is my fav 9, but I’m play8jg that looks first tomorrow, so could change my mind again!

Almost all the small puddles gone completely and still getting used to running the ball more than pitching atm. But im sure it’ll come together over 18 soon.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			Did you stay on your own fairway at all?
		
Click to expand...

Quite a bit actually. I won today. That’s how bad the others were


----------



## DRW (Mar 11, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Muirfield today. Weather was tough. Wind and rain for many of the holes. Fantastic layout. Despite the recent weather the course was in brilliant nick. Thanks to @Liverbirdie for sorting it out.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you got the links experience, makes it more authentic I suppose.

Would you rank it as high as many have it ?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 11, 2020)

I also enjoyed Muirfield very much, good to play with @Liverbirdie for the first time after so many meets and thanks for sorting. It was my first round of 2020 and the weather was not at all kind but I was glad to find my lack of play has only improved my golf.

I thought the course was superb and really enjoyed the whole venue - the staff and the history in the clubhouse cannot be praised enough. As a whole package it has to be in the top five for me and in most ways it excels the four I'd place above it. No doubt there are "better" courses out there but few that have that class.

Loved it. Mind, it's likely I would hate it if the rough was up in the height of growing season. Maybe I'll find out whenever I get a next time.


----------



## Sats (Mar 11, 2020)

Did 9 this morning and ended up par, bogey, par, par, bogey, par, par, bogey, birde, par. So happy as it all seemed to come together - doing a roll up on saturday and I'll watch that go west


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2020)

Another breezy day on the Chalk...
Another extremely average 30 points but I got let down by my chipping.
Couldn't get anything close so lost several shots to that.
Hit the ball ok including, possibly,  the longest drive I've hit in a while - 295 yards.
Ok, it was wind assisted but....put the 2nd in the greenside bunker but got up and down for a sandy birdie.
Enjoying the challenge.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2020)

A better 18 today. A stone cold putter meant it was only 32 points, but after one little tweak (grip) I seemed much more consistent than the last few rounds. 

Trousers n t shirt weather with shoes as clean when I finished as they were when I started. Bonus.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 11, 2020)

DRW said:



			Glad you got the links experience, makes it more authentic I suppose.

Would you rank it as high as many have it ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think the course is superb.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Another breezy day on the Chalk...
Another extremely average 30 points but I got let down by my chipping.
Couldn't get anything close so lost several shots to that.
Hit the ball ok including, possibly,  the longest drive I've hit in a while - 295 yards.
Ok, it was wind assisted but....put the 2nd in the greenside bunker but got up and down for a sandy birdie.
Enjoying the challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's working out. Are you gradually learning where to put it ?


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Glad it's working out. Are you gradually learning where to put it ?
		
Click to expand...

I hope that at his age he knows where to put it by now! 😳


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 11, 2020)

More important to know where NOT to put it .. avoid trouble as much as possible 😜


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			I hope that at his age he knows where to put it by now! 😳
		
Click to expand...

Been there, done that...playing golf now.
Still finding out the best way to play some holes.
Some are obvious but others need a bit of thinking about and being able to hit longer than Fragger or CVG  I can get over ridges and onto down slopes 
But that can put me in 1/2 or 2/3 or 3/4 shot range rather than a full one. And into the wind doesn't help.
And some of the slopes are mad. A shot up the right side can slide all the way into the trees on the left....need to cultivate a cut shot..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			need to cultivate a cut shot..
		
Click to expand...

Sure Fragger can teach you his


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2020)

What, his superhighpoweredcuttingslicingpowerfade...?
I'll pass Ta


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			What, his superhighpoweredcuttingslicingpowerfade...?
I'll pass Ta

Click to expand...

He's a shot maker don't you know


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 11, 2020)

Great 3 days of golf on the East Lothian coastline.

1st up Gullane number 1.

What a very strong course, really didn't know what to expect as it had mixed reviews but after a weak 1st hole it really gets going, thought it was a tough test with the wind we had, greens for the time of year were superb, great variety of holes, didn't really get the 17th hole, even I had a drive of over 300 yards on that hole 

Very nice club and would easily go back but would like to play No 2 next time as the members said thats as good as 1.

2nd up was Dunbar.

Well talk about hidden gems that are not in the top 100, 1st hole a par 5 that really you should par and not chunk the 3rd into the ditch then a gentle 2nd par 5 should set you off for a decent round, thought the course really got going from the 4th hole, really nice and enjoyable course and again the course for March was superb considering how much traffic it clearly gets, like the variety of holes and could easily see myself back there on a summers evening playing, very impressed.

Defo would return.

3rd and final day, the big one Muirfield.

Now for Gullane 1 and Dunbar it was very windy but Muirfield was another level of wind.

Turned up expecting it to be a tad stuffy, how wrong, the meeter and greeter/ starter was superb and very helpful, went into the clubhouse and to the locker rooms and again all staff nice and polite.

Went to the practice area to wack a few balls and all very good quality balls on the range and to chip with on the putting green.

1st hole into a 55 club wind, several million shots later I walked off without scoring and that set the tone for my entire front 9, now I knew it would be tough but by hell I got absolutely beasted by the bunkers, every time I hit one I was right against the face with no shots, I admit I did let out a few naughty words and @Jimaroid looked at me like he was worried for my sanity at one point 

Thought again for the time of year the course was in excellent condition. Back 9 I did redeem myself but what a day.

Didnt really get the chance to appreciate the course like I wanted to as the wind pounded me and I didnt hit it great at all but after been told it was flat and featureless by several people I can tell you all that you are all wrong. Its not flat or featureless and you know nothing about course 

So to sum up what a 3 days, wind was brutal but considering how wet its been the courses have stood up incredibly well, all in superb condition and the members at all 3 are lucky they have it so good.

Would I go back, hell yes but one thing, to miss the most enjoyable course in the world North Berwick is just criminal. Its a good job I am coming back this summer 

Oh and finally, well done @Liverbirdie for organising, about time as you have had a few years off!!!


----------



## IanG (Mar 11, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			...

Didnt really get the chance to appreciate the course like I wanted to as the wind pounded me and I didnt hit it great at all but after been told it was flat and featureless by several people I can tell you all that you are all wrong. Its not flat or featureless and you know nothing about course 

Click to expand...

Yep Muirfield is a top quality track.


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



*1st hole into a 55 club wind*, several million shots later I walked off without scoring and that set the tone for my entire front 9, now I knew it would be tough but by hell I got absolutely beasted by the bunkers, every time I hit one I was right against the face with no shots, I admit I did let out a few naughty words and @Jimaroid looked at me like he was worried for my sanity at one point 

Click to expand...

JEEZ! A wind like that would make any course a bit tough.


----------



## DRW (Mar 12, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great snip
		
Click to expand...

Got to ask as we never made it,  what was Muirfields dinner like ?


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2020)

DRW said:



			Got to ask as we never made it,  what was Muirfields dinner like ?
		
Click to expand...

I had a carvery lunch.... was blooming marvelous!!

Muirfield is friendly and welcoming....if you have a time booked!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2020)

DRW said:



			Got to ask as we never made it,  what was Muirfields dinner like ?
		
Click to expand...

Now this is my kind of top 100 list. 

Not as good as the others.

Number 1 Sunningdale 
Number 2 New Zealand 
Number  3 R S G
Number 4 R C P
Number 5 Muirfield


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			JEEZ! A wind like that would make any course a bit tough. 

Click to expand...

It may have been a 56 club wind, I just couldn’t work it out correctly


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 12, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It may have been a 56 club wind, I just couldn’t work it out correctly
		
Click to expand...

I played in a similar (although I believe we were only a 49 club wind) at West Kilbride and watched in horror (also peeing myself with laughter) as my playing partner began chasing after his golf bag which was tumbling down the fairway!!!


----------



## DRW (Mar 12, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



*Now this is my kind of top 100 list*.
Not as good as the others.

Number 1 Sunningdale
Number 2 New Zealand
Number  3 R S G
Number 4 R C P
Number 5 Muirfield
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]



Sure beats car park top 100 lists.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 12, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Now this is my kind of top 100 list. 

Not as good as the others.

Number 1 Sunningdale 
Number 2 New Zealand 
Number  3 R S G
Number 4 R C P
Number 5 Muirfield
		
Click to expand...

I reckon your list is based around the lunches 😁


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I played in a similar (although I believe we were only a 49 club wind) at West Kilbride and watched in horror (also peeing myself with laughter) as my playing partner began chasing after his golf bag which was tumbling down the fairway!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bag went over at one point and I thought my driver shaft was a gonner. Thankfully it survived.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I reckon your list is based around the lunches 😁
		
Click to expand...

That’s all I go for. It certainly isn’t for the golf I play 😀


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 12, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Bag went over at one point y abc I thought my driver shaft was a gonner. Thankfully it survived.
		
Click to expand...

This bag was genuinely tumbling down the fairway not just blown over. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 12, 2020)

Nearest I got to the course this morning was looking out the window.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 12, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It may have been a 56 club wind, I just couldn’t work it out correctly
		
Click to expand...

The wind was so bad that at one point I could have sworn I saw a club blown clean out of your hands and end up down the fairway.


----------



## 6535 (Mar 12, 2020)

Mullered a 3i (on average goes 225) from 170 on our last to 9ft and a birdie for a 3 under. Howling a hoolie all the way round and shoot that!!! Head scratcher.


----------



## carldudley (Mar 13, 2020)

Should've been in New York this weekend but event was canned so decided not to go.

Couldn't waste a day off work when the sun was supposed to be out, so I hit the course. Lovely day to start, but a little breezy, then came the rain and hail before clearing up again. 

Played a blinder, 3 shots off my best but the driver was on fire (first time I've said that). Made 9/13 fairways, and only one was a big slice on the long par 4, 13th. The 2iron also played well. Especially when I'd just been allowed to play through - couple of spectators, took out the 2i which I usually fat.....and it goes 200yds down the middle (thank god for that). Good round, I definitely play better alone.

That was my third card so Handicap coming soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Should've been in New York this weekend but event was canned so decided not to go.

Couldn't waste a day off work when the sun was supposed to be out, so I hit the course. Lovely day to start, but a little breezy, then came the rain and hail before clearing up again.

Played a blinder, 3 shots off my best but the driver was on fire (first time I've said that). Made 9/13 fairways, and only one was a big slice on the long par 4, 13th. The 2iron also played well. Especially when I'd just been allowed to play through - couple of spectators, took out the 2i which I usually fat.....and it goes 200yds down the middle (thank god for that). Good round, I definitely play better alone.

That was my third card so Handicap coming soon.
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Where did you play


----------



## carldudley (Mar 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good man. Where did you play
		
Click to expand...

Home Course - London Scottish. As I'm sure you know, if the Driver isn't working it stays in the bag, otherwise you'll spend more time looking for balls in the woods. With hitting longer/straighter than usual I found my distance control from 50-100yds really tricky to master,


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2020)

CVG and me put our first cards in at Ellesborough today.
Made the enormous schoolboy error of making a birdie on the first...Doh!
Some silly errors cost me 4 or 5 shots easily and I had a couple of dodgy lies but hit the ball reasonably well and putted decently
16 out, 17 back to miss buffer but I know I played, generally, better than the score suggests.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Home Course - London Scottish. As I'm sure you know, if the Driver isn't working it stays in the bag, otherwise you'll spend more time looking for balls in the woods. With hitting longer/straighter than usual I found my distance control from 50-100yds really tricky to master,
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a course where position is key and so accuracy off the tee a premium. Once it dries out properly and there is run, I think I only use to use it on the par 4 by the WCGC putting green, your 17th and then Paradise and then Caesars Camp and the par 5 (17th and 18th playing from the WCGC) side. The rest of the time a 3 wood was more than enough


----------



## carldudley (Mar 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely a course where position is key and so accuracy off the tee a premium. Once it dries out properly and there is run, I think I only use to use it on the par 4 by the WCGC putting green, your 17th and then Paradise and then Caesars Camp and the par 5 (17th and 18th playing from the WCGC) side. The rest of the time a 3 wood was more than enough
		
Click to expand...

Oh absolutely, even I might manage to overshoot some of the greens in the summer. Can only top my 3-wood 30yds so it'll be 2iron/hybrid  off the tees. 
I remember playing in the swindle last July, the ball bounced twice as far as my drive on the WCGC Par 4 2nd.


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 13, 2020)

Late start at work today, and a mate down who was supposed to be at C2C at the O2 this weekend, so went over to Holtye for 9 early afternoon. All temp greens, and the 4th out of play completely. But... Still £12.50 well spent! Course overall still in great condition and clearly doing a lot of work where they can. Will definitely be back when the weather allows access to the full course. Have driven past the course many, many times and always been intrigued. I'll definitely be back.


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2020)

Played hickory at Worlington & Newmarket today, nice to be on fairways with a little bit of run!

A new experience for me in the afternoon, we played 9 holes of 8 ball foursomes skins. Worked well and we got round in good time, a very sociable format.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 13, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Should've been in New York this weekend but event was canned so decided not to go.

Couldn't waste a day off work when the sun was supposed to be out, so I hit the course. Lovely day to start, but a little breezy, then came the rain and hail before clearing up again. 

Played a blinder, 3 shots off my best but the driver was on fire (first time I've said that). Made 9/13 fairways, and only one was a big slice on the long par 4, 13th. The 2iron also played well. Especially when I'd just been allowed to play through - couple of spectators, took out the 2i which I usually fat.....and it goes 200yds down the middle (thank god for that). Good round, I definitely play better alone.

That was my third card so Handicap coming soon.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I've seen a 2iron in anyone's bag for a while😬


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Don't think I've seen a 2iron in anyone's bag for a while😬
		
Click to expand...

That's because they're called 4 irons now.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 14, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			Late start at work today, and a mate down who was supposed to be at C2C at the O2 this weekend, so went over to Holtye for 9 early afternoon. All temp greens, and the 4th out of play completely. But... Still £12.50 well spent! Course overall still in great condition and clearly doing a lot of work where they can. Will definitely be back when the weather allows access to the full course. Have driven past the course many, many times and always been intrigued. I'll definitely be back.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve played Holtye’s senior open for the past 5 years, great friendly club, a real hidden gem with one of the best par 3s I’ve played anywhere


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 14, 2020)

First time back since April last year, only 5 holes but that was enough. Nice little birdie on SI 2, driver and wedge from 90 to 1 ft .
Legs feel like lead now.


----------



## Reemul (Mar 14, 2020)

Played 9 holes this morning with my son, first time in a few weeks, shot 2 over he was 6 over. Was great to be out playing and forget about any worries


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2020)

Finally got to play our 4bbb knockout. It was cold, very wet underfoot as well as raining and all 4 pee'd off with effectively having to play or be scrubbed out. Match over 16 holes and won on the last hole to go into the quarter finals!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 14, 2020)

Sneaky 9holes with HiD and birdies on 8+9 for level par , still very soggy in places


----------



## Lump (Mar 14, 2020)

Game is still feeling ring rusty after not playing for a month, after 2 games in 2 weeks there appears to be some game remaining from last season. 
+2 gross on a rather wet course with bobbly greens is confidence boosting.


----------



## larmen (Mar 14, 2020)

After shooting my best couple of range session in the last week I played my worst round ever. I think every shot I wanted it to much and forced something ending in a topped shot. I played 3 or 4 holes in the middle where I just advanced the ball and scored well, but a total blow out in total. I bet I will be amazing on Tuesday on the range.
One thing I just realised is that top tracer teaches me to pitch pin high. I ran a lot of short shots in the 35 to 70 yard range of the back of the green.


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2020)

Full turnout for the comp at Newport today.  Texas scramble... good fun...


----------



## jamiet7682 (Mar 14, 2020)

Played 18 today, by the 13th the weather was horrific but was on course for my best ever score so stuck it out. Shot 95 which im happy with, consistantly shooting in the 90s now so clear progress. Driving is much more controlled and actually hit a fair few fairways which is new


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2020)

bounce game at Nairn Dunbar, really nice morning, not a breath of wind,,,, untill i uttered the fatal words..."it will be nice to play the back 9, not into a howling gale".... que the wind getting up


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2020)

I signed up for the Captain's Drive In Scramble. I normally don't bother with scrambles or other similar events, but having not played for 3 weeks I thought it would be a nice way to ease back in (i.e. mostly playing from good positions, not much consequence to a bad shot etc).

It was meant to be 4 player teams but we only 3, I teamed up with a 7 and an 8 handicapper, both guys from the club who I know having played with them before. Both were outdriving me so deciding which holes we took my minimum 4 tee shots on was key.

I'm happy to say that I managed to prove my worth to the team, most notably by holing putts. On the 7th I holed from 12 feet off the green for birdie, 8th I holed from 15 feet for birdie, 9th I holed from 15 ft for par - my teammates were laughing by this point! I later knocked in a 20 footer on the 16th for birdie as well! My irons hasn't been great all day but on the 18th I put it to about 12 feet when the other two had missed the green as well, unfortunately we didn't make the birdie there though. I also set us up for birdie on the 14th with a half swing 9 iron pitch to ten feet (from about 70 yards) when the other two had both slightly fatted wedges and left them on the lower tier down the front. 

Overall I think we did well, we were -4 gross having made five birdies (four of those were from my putts as well) and one bogey on the 6th. Our handicap worked out at 5 so we were -9 net. We heard that two other groups were also -9 net, but we believe we have them beaten on countback. There was a group or two still to go out in the afternoon though so it depends how they did.

Weather was pretty nice too. When I woke up it was chucking it down so I feared the worst, but that eased off just before we started, and it stayed mostly dry, we even saw a bit of sun. Ground was ridiculously soft but it's been like that for several weeks now anyway. So it was very enjoyable for a format I don't normally play.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2020)

Might stick to playing on my own

After a couple of decent midweek rounds I had a complete car crash today and finished 7 over handicap!


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2020)

16 holes and 37 points allowed me to pick up the spoils today, only 29 putts and that was with 2 x 3-putts, lipped out twice for birdies so still plenty in the tank, #YOTF lll is well on track, oh, and homies in for a hiding 😜🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## jamiet7682 (Mar 15, 2020)

Only managed 9 hole today as the wind was getting stupid. Shot 49 so consistent if nothing else. Cant wait until the ground is dry and the ball actually rolls.


----------



## ademac (Mar 15, 2020)

Played the Oxfordshire yesterday, tee’s, fairways and greens were in good nick and nice to play on. However half a yard off any of these and it was an absolute bog. 
Lost 2 Drives that must have plugged in the mud a yard or so into the first cut, it really was chalk and cheese between the short grass and ANY other piece of land. 
We’re certain they must have built and up a drainage/sand layer under the tee’s, fairways and greens when they built the place but no F’s were given when it came to the rest of the course!
Decent game though and a great laugh with my nearest and dearest, just what golf is all about for me.


----------



## ademac (Mar 15, 2020)

To add.
It was very windy at times but the Snell mtb-x cut through it like a dream! Great ball!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2020)

Phase 1 of Fragger's handicap rehabilitation complete...
1st card for over a year in and we got absolutely drenched......
My usual mixture of sublime and ridiculous but I did par the 17th which means it's taken me 8 rounds to par every hole on the course.
Dont know if that's good, bad or indifferent but it was probably the only positive from today.
I'll let him tell you how he got on....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 15, 2020)

I played today, against Imurg at Ellesborough, put in a supplementary card as my handicap is currently inactive as didn’t play much last year

17/14 to me on the front nine , then the rain came and it got quite wet and windy and unpleasant, had a birdie chance lipout on the 11th but fell back for 13 on the back, 30 in total, but still more than himself 😎😎

He claims he had given up playing seriously due to the weather and was only there to mark my card. 

Yeah yeah yeah 😂😂🤪


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I played today, against Imurg at Ellesborough, put in a supplementary card as my handicap is currently inactive as didn’t play much last year

17/14 to me on the front nine , then the rain came and it got quite wet and windy and unpleasant, had a birdie chance lipout on the 11th but fell back for 13 on the back, 30 in total, but still more than himself 😎😎

He claims he had given up playing seriously due to the weather and was only there to mark my card.

Yeah yeah yeah 😂😂🤪
		
Click to expand...

So who's marking your card next week then...?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 15, 2020)

Ummmm

You are  😎🤭🤭


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2020)

had a nice birdie on the 3rd today at the Leicestershire, a couple of pars too but nothing else to shout about.  Very wet in places, borderline open/close, greens were great, smooth, slick and true

the conditions today were so different to last week in Portugal, where I was playing in 23* with a cooling breeze


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2020)

Somehow managed a half today in the friendly 4 ball, despite my partner & I not hitting a par 3 between us.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 15, 2020)

Managed rounds on Thursday and yesterday.  Thursday was fairly decent but windy and struck the ball well for an 88 (albeit with 4 temp greens), Yesterday the ground was too soft really with some drives plugging in the fairway and was not as consistent.

The positives are my 3-wood, which I am beginning to hit well with some consistency and putting in general (although still missed a couple of three footers).


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 15, 2020)

Played over at Leven Links today in a good strong wind so it was a tad tricky. Managed to win our match and couldn't believe how good the greens were.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2020)

Had 18 holes for first time in a while yesterday in what was to have been our March Medal (but was changed to a non-Q).  A couple of holes shortened so that the field didn't trample over very wet fairway - thereby risking wrecking in for much of this year - but on all 18 greens.  And our new bunkers were in play - and they looked splendid.  So a bit of hope for better things to come - some day.  But it was nice being out - a nice sunny afternoon in the main - and a nice friendly 3 ball we made.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't worry Brooks Koepka  was 10 over second round at Bay hill last week🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2020)

Pairs comp yesterday (both stableford scores counting off 90%). We finished 13th out of about 32 groups so mid-table but I didn't play well. My partner was pretty steady but having seen the scores I don't think had I played even averagely we'd have caught the winners. 

Usual roll up today. More mediocrity and the short game really struggling again.


----------



## FAB90 (Mar 15, 2020)

Monthly outing today played at girvan in some pretty strong winds. Played well though practice is paying off


----------



## carldudley (Mar 16, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Don't think I've seen a 2iron in anyone's bag for a while😬
		
Click to expand...

It's one of these, bought of a chap on here. It's really nice to hit, not daunting behind the ball either.

Does what it says on the tin and flies 'when' you make good contact 

https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/models/6608/Mizuno_Hybrid_MP-18_MMC_Fli-Hi.html


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 16, 2020)

didn't play but hit some balls for the first time in ages. in my new private driving range...

well, sort of the old 6th at Torvean had a mat area at the back of the tee and someone had been in and cut the grass last week (its going to be a green space when the new canal bridge and road layout is done) got a couple of the old OOB posts and  marked at 100,150 and 175, good to go

ground a bit we so a few of the balls plugged, but was flushing it... mind you ache like buggery now


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 16, 2020)

Played again this morning, 4th time in 3 days. Coming along ok, driver is still out of the bag as it's too wayward but irons and wedges have improved since Friday.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 16, 2020)

Played yesterday on the bracken. Was really impressed on how dry it was. 

Even played quite well. And won the cash so that helped.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Phase 1 of Fragger's handicap rehabilitation complete...
1st card for over a year in and we got absolutely drenched......
My usual mixture of sublime and ridiculous but I did par the 17th which means it's taken me 8 rounds to par every hole on the course.
Dont know if that's good, bad or indifferent but it was probably the only positive from today.
I'll let him tell you how he got on....
		
Click to expand...

Wait till summer, tees back and really nice quick greens with some pretty zippy breaks.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Wait till summer, tees back and really nice quick greens with some pretty zippy breaks.
		
Click to expand...

I've looked at some putts I've had and those that others have and wondered just how far they would roll by in the summer ..


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I've looked at some putts I've had and those that others have and wondered just how far they would roll by in the summer ..
		
Click to expand...

I think the 4th has 2 levels and the pin is cut usually 12-20” on the second level. The problem is your second shot has to get to the second level or you will roll back into the valley and be chipping back. That is a quick green and will break the chokers .. just ram it in the cup through the break. 
A lot of the greens are about where you land the ball. The good thing is I don’t ever remember the ball skipping about it was always true but the pace could be frightening if you don’t like a quick green. 
I used to use a scotty del mar around their in summer any thing light and sensitive is probably the best to put with.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 17, 2020)

Just played my final game for the foreseeable future. (Personally,  am content that a sensible & prudent 3ball is lower risk than most activities but Mrs B is rather more anxious, so I'll be curtailing for the while). Was a new course for me - The Addington - and played pretty well for14 holes (but pants for the random 4 others). Still,  was good enough to take the money. 

Shame, but am going to miss the guys over next few weeks or whatever.


----------



## IanM (Mar 17, 2020)

Played a drizzly and misty Royal Porthcawl today... although it did all clear for last 5 holes... really enjoyable.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 18, 2020)

Course still quite busy. 

Vets comps cancelled, but all still out. Half a dozen buggies in use for medical purposes only 😬

Lovely day for it and 34 points keeps me happy. 

Think the green staff were taking the pee a little. They were actively watering some homes 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice early 18
As before, sublime to the ridiculous. 
A bit quieter than usual but still plenty out.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 18, 2020)

Played 18 yesterday and will do likewise tomorrow.
Being 69 and 11 months how lucky is that🙄


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 18, 2020)

Played West Lancs today in Liverpool Alliance.
Course in very nice condition for time of year.
Some water still on fairways on back nine though.
No rakes in the bunkers and members / visitors just not bothering to even try and smooth out ,had some shockers in our fourball.
The water has took all the fire out of the course and no dodgy bounces.
Really enjoyed it. Even though I never holed a thing!


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 19, 2020)

Been a busy week, forgot to check in.

Played Sunday at Colmworth GC in Bedford. Horrible conditions really, cold and wet - that thick drizzle that just soaks you.

+6 for the front 9, including a tap in birdie after sticking my 150 approach shot to a foot.

Struggled a little on the back but came in +10 for a combined +16 and 35 points.

Very happy with where my game is right now, please don't shut the golf courses!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2020)

Played for 3rd day in a row, all on my own all around 3pm, course was busiest today with at least another 10-12 people on the course

Gross 75 today, 6 over, (4 under handicap) 4 birdies, but 2 double bogeys spoilt the mood.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2020)

Cheeky 78 for 37 points today in a strengthening breeze from the opposite end of the course to normal.
A couple of birdies and not many dodgy shots...
Quiet to start but more people out a bit later.
Ball washers taken in but rakes still out there
No word on comps or bat yet but expecting an email this afternoon.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2020)

Played at Nairn this moring, though there was a frost first thing all gone by the time we all tee's off.
As the clubhourse is closed we met on the firts tee did the draw there. Back on the full course and mats no longer in use.
A fantastic day weather wise Bright sunshine with not a breath of wind. Flags with the cups upside down so the ball would just sit a inch below the surface and all rakes removed.

hit it pretty well TBH 5 birdies 1 bog, rest pars, about as well as i've ever hit my irons TBH, not a bad shot in there, esp the chips and going back to grass for the first time is always a test.. looking forward to my last game of my winter membership at ND tomorrow so no doubt will play crap


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2020)

Played with a few pals yesterday. Last round all in a group for a while I expect as will have parenting duties for a while....

Front 9 was probably the best stretch of holes for me since the front 9 at Addington. 2 over through 8, albeit a 6 on the 9th ruined it.

second 9 and the wind stepped up a notch or two and we hit the back of a group of four balls. Much slower and it certainly affected me when it shouldn’t. Still broke 90 but what could have been.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 20, 2020)

Popped out to the range after my first day working from home.

Bad decision. The temperature outside the range was a fairly pleasant 9-10 degrees.

Inside the range, a massive and bitterly cold wind was howling right into the bays. Half my balls dropped out of the sky, the other half I’m sure actually came back towards me. I was dressed for pleasantly mild weather. I’m now recovering from a mild case of hypothermia. I’ve never hit 50 balls so quickly and so pointlessly.


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2020)

Wow, it was windy today.
The course is looking better and I played some reasonable golf until I had a short chip or pitch to negotiate.
Driving was iffy over the front nine but, after a small change in set up, I was a back nine driving God!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2020)

as predicted after yesterdays game when played well, today sheer hite, just off on everything, lucky if i broke 80


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2020)

The two busiest days of the year at my course are the captain's drive in and drive out. Today was the next busiest I've seen it, people needing to get out and escape the madness. Flags were in, rakes in bunkers, competition entry via touchscreen computer 🙄. 

My pp and I decided not to enter the comp, call bunkers as gur, give putts when close. We had a great time, lovely morning. It was a little breezy but no more. I managed to get more consistent with what I was shown at a recent lesson and that was a big bonus.

The two of us left with big grins on our faces, hoping that courses remain open.


----------



## drewster (Mar 21, 2020)

PLayed medal today, course in spectacular condition. Unbelievable the progress made in 2 weeks if decent weather. Clubhouse closed, no rakes, touching ban on the flagsticks, golf holes upturned, social distancing but still hugely enjoyable and therapeutic. Weather stunning and nature abundant.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 21, 2020)

We still ran our Winter league 4BBB, tell pro through window you were playing, he entered you onto PSI and handed card over, signed before and put own scores down verified at end then cards in box to be processed in 72 hours . Had the holes lifted up to 2 inches and you holed out if  you had hit the hole and stayed within a grips length. Pretty much a full field and we whizzed round in 3 hrs 36, amazing


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2020)

Three of us played at Grimsdyke today. I played crap, but it was just nice to be out playing while we still can. It was extremely windy, 90% of the holes were teeing off mats which I hate, and the greens were sandy and bobbly and thus impossible to read; but mostly I just can't hit irons to save my life. Unfortunately I've noticed that there are quite a few occasions when you have to do that. Blobbed five holes which is quite a lot. Only managed three pars. 27 points.


----------



## Zig (Mar 21, 2020)

Out at 8AM and done before 11. Sunny, links in great nic... one of those mornings where all seems good with the world. Golf was average - 34 points - but things at the moment seem to put that in perspective. Hope to be able to keep getting out, even if my golf is rubbish - think we'll all appreciate the few hours away from the real world each week. 
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 21, 2020)

2 man scramble today. Lovely morning for it.  Came in net 10 under so nowhere near the prizes.

Didn’t shake hands, stand close to anyone etc.  Had to clean hands before picking up card and then again before posting the card.  Sensible and simple.  Didn’t touch the flags, rakes etc.  

Bit dismayed to find that the local Facebook has gone noisy with claims of ‘selfish’ golfers putting old people at risk by playing today.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2020)

Medal today, everywhere closed apart from Pro shop, and we were only allowed in one at a time to hand cards in. We collected cards from a flower bed at the front of the club. Had to mark our own cards, flags in, no ball cleaners, boxes of sand to replace divots on tees, rakes etc. Glad I was out early as bunkers were in a right state. Seems golfers at the club don't know how to use there feet and club to smooth them out. Course was in stunning condition, and the greens were so much faster than a couple of weeks back. Just a great day to be out in the sun and wind to blow away a few cobwebs.

Absolute rubbish going out and had used up all my shots plus one in the first eight holes. Last ten played like a dream, five threes including a nice birdie at the last. Had to call out our scores to the pro to input in computer, and he had a right laugh at my 47 out. 36 back was not so bad Think it is my best ever back nine in a competition, after one of my worse front nines. Stupid game.

I made a change to the swing on the back nine, stopped lifting my left heel, so hopefully something to work on, though my right knee is now giving me jyp.


----------



## Siolag (Mar 21, 2020)

Best ever round today, 100. A poor chip on the last hole will haunt me, or it would have been 99, but it’s going the right direction and the season is a wee bit off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2020)

Ran the usual Saturday roll up. 

Collected cash in the car park (wearing protective gloves). Did the draw using them (although that didn't go so well as it was like herding kids and they all wandered off).
One person per group did the cards. 4 get left on a shelf in the pro shop for collection and one photographed and posted onto the group Whatsapp I set up
Money put into bank bags (in fresh disposable gloves) to give to the winner and second tomorrow

Cash balanced and they all played off the right handicaps (we have cuts for winning and coming second)

All a bit of a suck it and see process today but getting the guys to come up individually to pay on arrival helped with distancing. Might sit at the putting green next week so the draw can be done with everyone in one place

The club has cancelled the competition tomorrow and our rakes are coming in tomorrow too. All in all things still have a degree of normality and trying to carry on as best we can


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 21, 2020)

Supposed to be in Portugal at Penina this weekend so trying to make the most out of it In the U.K.
Played Woodhall Spa yesterday, in strong cold winds so was brutal in places. Doubled 2 of the first three, but played pretty well after that, few wasted shots and 3x 3 putts, none from more than 20‘. Shot 38 points.
Played Staverton today. Similar cold, strong winds. Wasted lots of shots from around 100y in. Was better with 6 iron than a wedge. Shot 37 points. 
Hollinwell tomorrow, looking forward to it!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 21, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Supposed to be in Portugal at Penina this weekend so trying to make the most out of it In the U.K.
Played Woodhall Spa yesterday, in strong cold winds so was brutal in places. Doubled 2 of the first three, but played pretty well after that, few wasted shots and 3x 3 putts, none from more than 20‘. Shot 38 points.
Played Staverton today. Similar cold, strong winds. Wasted lots of shots from around 100y in. Was better with 6 iron than a wedge. Shot 37 points.
Hollinwell tomorrow, looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

Someones coming for @Lilyhawk at H4H


----------



## AdamC28 (Mar 21, 2020)

Went out in 3’s today, think we all did a really good job of keeping our distance from each other. 
It was just a usual roll up, no comp on. 
Some good golf and some not so good But in general I was just happy to be out there practicing social distancing while getting some golf in.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 21, 2020)

Played today as I'd signed up for the comp and didnt want to let anyone down.

Don't think I'll be playing again for a while, other than on my own. 

Hard to describe but I felt a bit selfish playing with everything going on


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 21, 2020)

Our club has installed a large perspex screen to protect the girl taking the money.  Collect card and fill it in yourself. We did have to put it on the computer mind you. 
Holes cut and cup inserted upside down. Had one short put repelled. Such is life. 
Course as dry as it's been for quite some time. Still a fair bit of plugging. 
Blanked two holes front 9 which ruined my score. Ended up with 31 which wasnt too bad considering I'm not playing much. 
Enjoyable day out and nice to forget about what's going on for a while.


----------



## IanM (Mar 21, 2020)

Played today at a sunny Newport.... restrictions as others...but great to be playing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Hard to describe but I felt a bit selfish playing with everything going on
		
Click to expand...

My pp and I found today a release, a break from relentless grim news. We all need that at the moment don't we? 

The psychology of this situation is going to be quite tough. We need to escape a little where we can for our own health.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My pp and I found today a release, a break from relentless grim news. We all need that at the moment don't we? 

The psychology of this situation is going to be quite tough. We need to escape a little where we can for our own health.
		
Click to expand...

I know mate. Everyones different. 

Theres so much to absorb right now I'm up and down like a yoyo!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 22, 2020)

Great to be out with all fairways cut, cups inverted & pins left in, though bunkers GUR & still on pick'n place in the general area. Greens all in good nick & most of the semi getting to the cutting stage.
Were out in 3's so played 'Split Six's'......  the best format, I've found for 3 balls....  anyone got another? Got rather cold into the back 9 & lost my swing altogether. Can't wait for the warmer weather to arrive.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2020)

Following on from my decent knock last Saturday shooting -5, I went 2 better for a -7 and 43 points today to pick up the spoils again 😎 even left at least 3 silly putts just short so could have been even better 😏

Great run of pars from the 4th through to the 7th rounded off with another on the 9th for 22 points on the turn. 

Then a couple more on the 11th & 13th and a nice birdie on the 15th. 

Playing the Hotchkin today then Beau Desert on Monday in a AM AM 🏌🏿‍♂️

#YOTF lll 🐟


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2020)

One moment that tickled me and my pp yesterday. I walked on to a tee box and saw an unbroken, emblazoned tee. Who doesn't love a tee from a fancy club? I bent down to pick it up and the thought about virus transmission. I stopped myself inches away, pulled up and stared. I stood for 5 seconds, smiled and told my pp. We then had a ludicrous 15 second conversation about could the virus be on there. I started to laugh at the sheer stupidity of our conversation, a discussion about a wooden tee in the current situation, left the tee and walked away. 

Mind, had I found a new proV1 I might have picked that up, put it in a separate pocket in my bag for 72 hours and taken my chances 😄


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One moment that tickled me and my pp yesterday. I walked on to a tee box and saw an unbroken, emblazoned tee. Who doesn't love a tee from a fancy club? I bent down to pick it up and the thought about virus transmission. I stopped myself inches away, pulled up and stared. I stood for 5 seconds, smiled and told my pp. We then had a ludicrous 15 second conversation about could the virus be on there. I started to laugh at the sheer stupidity of our conversation, a discussion about a wooden tee in the current situation, left the tee and walked away.

Mind, had I found a new proV1 I might have picked that up, put it in a separate pocket in my bag for 72 hours and taken my chances 😄
		
Click to expand...

One plus (kind of) at my new c,uber is that theres very little scope to lose balls...and therefore find any.
Course boundaries aside, and most of them are a decent distance from playing areas, there's probably no more than 3 or 4 small areas where you can lose a ball, and if you hit it in them you've got a good chance of finding it.
Going to wear out balls before I lose them...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2020)

Had our normal 4ball rollup knock in extraordinary circumstances - and we commented that it wasn’t that easy to focus on hitting a little white ball about.

But we followed all precautions and kept our distance from each other - and it was all just a bit normal - other than putting to a hole with an inverted cup - distracting but not as distracting as life.

It was a lovely day and nice to get out with the course looking grand and new bunkers built over winter looking fabulous - as I played and having had played I give thanks for the pleasure and companionship I get from the game and of being a member of a club such as mine - we are a most fortunate small section of society.

I may well go for a few holes myself later today and maybe my wife will come and walk with me, I suspect lockdown will come very soon and we won’t be able to.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			#YOTF lll 🐟
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Not again!!

Play well mate 👍


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Mar 22, 2020)

Solo 9 holes at FPGC Par 3 this morning - lovely conditions were inversely proportional to the quality of my playing! 😂 Hardly anyone else about so was playing 3 balls - managed to top all 3 in a row at the 9th 🤦‍♂️ Still, nice to get out before the lockdown. Kept 5+ metres away from anyone, which was easy as I only saw 3 other people there.


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 22, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Someones coming for @Lilyhawk at H4H 

Click to expand...

So much for that idea. Lovely course
But my game deserted me, 30 points.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2020)

Not so good today on the Hotchkin, never really got going, was held up quite a bit by a group in front so we dropped back a bit in an attempt to keep a tempo, only high points were a nice birdie on the 5th, a solid par on the 6th (index 1), some good drives, especially down the 6th, 9th, 13th, 16th & 18th, the latter resulting in another birdie, but still lost our pairs Matchplay 2-1. 

Beau Desert tomorrow in an AM AM.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 22, 2020)

Played at The Bedfordshire GC yesterday, course was absolutely packed!

Was +8 for the front and +4 for the back, 37 points and seriously happy with where my game is right now.

Please don't shut the golf courses!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

Played with Fragger this afternoon
A most pleasant round, if a little breezy.
Some good, some extremely good and some not so good golf...33 points with 3 blobs so the potential is there.
Fragger had a sore back and got tired towards the end but did par the opening hole on each 9.

I had a weirdly uneasy feeling all the way round, almost like we shouldn't really be out there...
Not sure if I'm going to p,ay again until this is all over, partly due to a lockdown which must surely come, but the general unease I feel being outside at the moment.
I want to play but I kind of don't want to play too...
The decision may be taken for me but I'm in more than 2 minds at the moment


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

Mini Sunday roll up. Golf swing has taken a nose dive this week and back still playing up. Short game in and out and when I hit it distance is way down. Hoping it's a small thing and easy to sort. Managed to nobble it round in 32 points. Got a lesson (back allowing) for Tuesday night


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 22, 2020)

I normally have a slight draw, so I'm only playing with slicers for the time being.


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2020)

Chose carefully for a solo round. Hotel course which is generally quiet and more so with hotel shut. Didn't see another golfer, just some dog walkers at a distance. Did take my mind off things for a while, I'd happily do it again if we are not shut down.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			Following on from my decent knock last Saturday shooting -5, I went 2 better for a -7 and 43 points today to pick up the spoils again 😎 even left at least 3 silly putts just short so could have been even better 😏

Great run of pars from the 4th through to the 7th rounded off with another on the 9th for 22 points on the turn. 

Then a couple more on the 11th & 13th and a nice birdie on the 15th. 

Playing the Hotchkin today then Beau Desert on Monday in a AM AM 🏌🏿‍♂️

#YOTF lll 🐟
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2020)

Up at Course at 3:50pm, about 10 cars in car park, saw others across the course, but never closer than 100 metres, by the 4th hole going away from Clubhouse I saw nobody else for remaining 14 holes, back to car park  in under 2 hours and all other cars had gone.

Decent round, hole inserts raised above the hole, weird but fun and went round in 6 over!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2020)

Played some of the best golf I have done in ages today. 

Got a feeling that may be it for a while 😪


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played some of the best golf I have done in ages today.

Got a feeling that may be it for a while 😪
		
Click to expand...

I think we’re on the brink of a complete closure with the Pro shop announcing it is closed with immediate effect until the foreseeable future.


----------



## DRW (Mar 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Not so good today on the Hotchkin, never really got going, was held up quite a bit by a group in front so we dropped back a bit in an attempt to keep a tempo, only high points were a nice birdie on the 5th, a solid par on the 6th (index 1), some good drives, especially down the 6th, 9th, 13th, 16th & 18th, the latter resulting in another birdie, but still lost our pairs Matchplay 2-1.

Beau Desert tomorrow in an AM AM.
		
Click to expand...

Shame event didn't go ahead at Beau, did you go visitor there instead ?

If you didt you would have seen some of the tree clearance that has been going on, some of the holes look massively different and are opening up the areas(like 1 & 18, views are much better now and from the clubhouse is a big improvement in my eyes, loving the more heathland look that's happening, hope it continues in accordance to the recommendations & whats going on with the virus, its was exciting times).


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

DRW said:



			Shame event didn't go ahead at Beau, did you go visitor there instead ?

If you didt you would have seen some of the tree clearance that has been going on, some of the holes look massively different and are opening up the areas(like 1 & 18, views are much better now and from the clubhouse is a big improvement in my eyes, loving the more heathland look that's happening, hope it continues in accordance to the recommendations & whats going on with the virus, its was exciting times).
		
Click to expand...

 No, I’ve stayed home with Max today now as I was away golfing Saturday & Sunday, busy day on the road tomorrow so recharging my batteries. 

Look forward to seeing the changes at Beau, we’ve made similar changes at Woodhall on the Hotchkin akin to those at Moortown, all in an effort to bring the courses back to their indigenous roots as natural heathland course.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 23, 2020)

Course very quiet today. We played Par/Bogey format.....  not popular in Clubs due to it being so uncompromising. None of them had ever played it. I was 1-up after nine holes but had lost to the course 3 & 2 before I won the last 2 holes finishing just 1 down. Pretty satisfying as it is a tough format.....  anyone else play it much?


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Garbage, as was yesterday, same can be said for Saturday.

I’ve never seen anyone drop as far as I do when they’re not on it.

Cant stand the game at times


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 23, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Garbage, as was yesterday, same can be said for Saturday.

I’ve never seen anyone drop as far as I do when they’re not on it.

Cant stand the game at times
		
Click to expand...

It’s a tad irritating isn’t it. 
Try 4 years of been poo like me 🤣


----------



## Siolag (Mar 23, 2020)

7 holes tonight before it got dark, hit 38 shots. 3 of the holes were par 4s, 3 par 5s and 1 par 3. Overall very pleased with it. Just have to wait and see if I will get to recreate this form in a medal anytime soon. 

2 iron off the tee will be my choice for the longer holes for the foreseeable.


----------



## Junior (Mar 23, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Garbage, as was yesterday, same can be said for Saturday.

I’ve never seen anyone drop as far as I do when they’re not on it.

Cant stand the game at times
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were swinging it well yesterday’s mate.  It’s not miles away,,,!!!


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2020)

2blue said:



			Course very quiet today. *We played Par/Bogey format*.....  not popular in Clubs due to it being so uncompromising. None of them had ever played it. I was 1-up after nine holes but had lost to the course 3 & 2 before I won the last 2 holes finishing just 1 down. Pretty satisfying as it is a tough format.....  anyone else play it much?
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of that, how does it work?


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Junior said:



			Thought you were swinging it well yesterday’s mate.  It’s not miles away,,,!!!
		
Click to expand...

It was a good job my partner was on form!! 👍🏻


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2020)

A lovely 7 holes with my son this evening. One other person only on the course, 4 holes ahead. Drove the ball as well as I've ever done, hit other clubs pretty decently as well. It was the first time this year the ball has rolled, what a difference after weeks of plugging.

 If this is my last round for a while then it was a smashing way to finish.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 23, 2020)

Got out for a round today 39 pts took the money 👍🏾👍🏾
Last round for a while.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Got out for a round today 39 pts took the money 👍🏾👍🏾
Last round for a while.
		
Click to expand...

See...its in there somewhere Guy


----------



## 2blue (Mar 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			Never heard of that, how does it work?
		
Click to expand...

Match-play against the course.
Net par = hole halved
Net Bogey = you lose hole
Net birdie or better = your hole

It's tough 'cos a net Birdie or Eagle just means you've won the hole.....  you can't 'win' shots back that you've lost.

A though format but what many people play when on solo golf.
Anywhere near 'level' is pretty good.
Most Comps will be won with a 3-up result.

Try it sometime...  but who knows when that maybe.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Midnight (Mar 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			See...its in there somewhere Guy

Click to expand...

Unfortunately it's buried deep down mate 😂😂


----------



## Junior (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm glad I managed to get a few games in before the lockdown.  

Maxi tours event at Dunham Forest and my partner and I managed 2nd place and a Galvin Green top.  We also had 4 twos between the group so we got 24 pro v's between us!!! ......lost by 1 point to Ryan Giggs and Nicky Butt  !!!  Course was in great condition and I managed to sneak under par gross.  Granted it doesnt really count as it was a short course and 2 of the par 5's were pretty much just par 4's.  

Sunday had a great trip to Bolton Old Links and played with Dave MC, Birchy and qwerty.  Good to catch up with Danny and Tugs too before the lockdown.   A nice driver 6 iron to 6 ft on the last saw us halve the match.  I love the course, but the greens always rip me a new one, even when they are supposedly slow. 

With the impending lockdown I managed to sneak 13 holes in yesterday at my home course and take on a couple of the old boys.  It was me vs the both of them and i won on the last.

Shame thats it for the foreseeable, but needs must.


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2020)

I had my last game yesterday.
Shouldn't have bothered.
Never hit my 3 wood so consistently badly off the tee, ever!
It was like my first game *after* a long lay off, not my last game *before* a long lay off.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

Just played the 9, had the place to myself.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Just played the 9, had the place to myself.
		
Click to expand...

You mean on a simulator, right?


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			You mean on a simulator, right?
		
Click to expand...

Not a car in the car park.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Unfortunately it's buried deep down mate 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

And will be back into a deep hibernation for the forseeable, Good shooting though matey and I've told you before there's a golfer threatening to break out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Not a car in the car park.
		
Click to expand...

Very poor


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very poor
		
Click to expand...


Like a few on here, you really need to lighten up.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Like a few on here, you really need to lighten up.
		
Click to expand...

Or even better, you need to get a sense of social responsibility, lose the arrogance and self-centredness, and stop spreading the virus. 

I’m trying really hard not to get banned from this forum. 

But if you really did go out to play on a course today, you are an utter disgrace. 

You should be banned from your club, and you should be banned from the forum.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Or even better, you need to get a sense of social responsibility, lose the arrogance and self-centredness, and stop spreading the virus.

I’m trying really hard not to get banned from this forum.

But if you really did go out to play on a course today, you are an utter disgrace.

You should be banned from your club, and you should be banned from the forum.
		
Click to expand...

The poster was trying to be funny and get someone to take his hook. 

It’s clearly worked but don’t take the bait as you have been had big time. 

Just ignore it 😉


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The poster was trying to be funny and get someone to take his hook.

It’s clearly worked but don’t take the bait as you have been had big time.

Just ignore it 😉
		
Click to expand...


It's not bait, it's a bit of light hardheartedness in dark times. If anyone believes that I went and played golf today they really, really need to get a grip.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			It's not bait, it's a bit of light hardheartedness in dark times. If anyone believes that I went and played golf today they really, really need to get a grip.
		
Click to expand...

I know it was a joke. 
I can see that 😉

I just knew someone would bite at it. 

It didn’t take long did it 🤣


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			and you should be banned from the forum.
		
Click to expand...

For saying I played 9 holes, you sir, you need to chill cause if you're in this state already, gawd knows what you'll be like in a week or so. Stay off the internet, it's clearly not healthy for you.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 24, 2020)

I shall be "golfing" as of Friday. 

The field opposite my house is approx 60 by 200 yards and I've seen quite a few of the villagers knock a ball about in the past. So today I moved a tee area opposite my front door and will do some wedge work in my hournof fitness. 

Today's golf consisted of WGT on the ipad.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

I suspect that may be your final post 😉


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Fragger I presume you will deal with this appropriately ???????
		
Click to expand...

Have you reported it? 
Mods dont all live on here..


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2020)

I’ve suddenly become a saint by comparison, is/was he after my mantel 😜


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Have you reported it?
Mods dont all live on here..
		
Click to expand...


He'll know exactly what I'm on about if he reads it.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve suddenly become a saint by comparison, is/was he after my mantel 😜
		
Click to expand...

Robin...you'll always be the Champ!


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			He'll know exactly what I'm on about if he reads it.
		
Click to expand...

He can’t read everything though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Robin...you'll always be the Champ! 

Click to expand...

The one, the only, the legend and undisputed all time champions. Everyone else is merely imitating


----------



## User20204 (Mar 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			He can’t read everything though!
		
Click to expand...

Well it can't be reported now as it's been deleted.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Well it can't be reported now as it's been deleted.
		
Click to expand...

That, I suspect, is because I reported it and a Mod got on the case....
Simple really


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That, I suspect, is because I reported it and a Mod got on the case....
Simple really
		
Click to expand...

Is that because youre a Mod brother 

ok ill get me coat....


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 24, 2020)

I managed a last round yesterday at Enville on Lodge with a 3 ball in front for the back 9. They performed social distancing by not letting me through.

37 points and 2 birdies in that so as my last round for a while, I have something to encourage me back.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			Is that because youre a Mod brother 

ok ill get me coat....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2020)

Just to add, there are a lot of bloody decent people that hang around here, lots of 'em.

Ooh, this post seems a bit random now, but I'll stand by it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2020)

first medal of the year, drawn with a couple of mates, great day, bright sunshine no wind.

had done my exercises before and felt quite good.

hit a good drive down the first, left with a 7 iron in, on ethe green nice uphill put straight in for birdie, nice draw off the new fairway bunker where the old ditch was. 5 iron in to the front, for a two putt par.  Ok drive righthabd side of 3 nice draw with an 8 iron for another 2 put par, nice 2 on the 4th. apr on 5th nice sand save on 6th from right hand bunker. par on 7 and 8 and 9. layed up on 10th for par, birdied 11 and pared 12. bogie on 13 and 14, back to par golf in for a 1 under 70 gross.

leading in the clubhouse..

after it being a nice day decided to hop in the shower when i got home... just getting washed when who jumps in with me but Pam Ewing from Dallas circa 1980.... hold on Pam Ewing..... shower... Bugger... it was all a dream


----------



## IanM (Mar 29, 2020)

I dreamt I was playing last night...that weird dream where the ball keeps falling off the tee and every one is staring.

....crikey i only played last Saturday, what will I be like in a month?


----------



## Curls (Mar 29, 2020)

Yeah, dreamt I was playing too, how sad are we?! 😂


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2020)

In the garden yesterday, making full swings with the Swingrite 3 training club, really good piece of vintage kit and I probably wouldn't have tried it but for the lockdown.

Got some airflow balls out to try a 5 iron swing...  I'd forgotten exactly how far airflow balls go and it was only a tree in the way that saved me from having to go next door to ask for my ball back. (forum distance airflow ball shot!)

Finished off with a bit of chipping practice.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 30, 2020)

I've been doing loads of chipping and have just cleaned my clubs but it doesn't make up for not playing.

The competitive streak is going into playing on my sons old PSP golf games. My drives are almost at forum distances now!!


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 6, 2020)

Obviously, I haven't played today. Another 3 weeks of lockdown at least here.

Anyway, when I do normally play I usually post some video of the boy, so today, to break the boredom, I've hashed it all together into one video.
If you want to pass 4 minutes of your life, give it a watch, if nothing else you get to watch some footage of some golf courses to remind us all what they look like.

I'm sure the lad would appreciate any likes or subscribes on his you toob channel as well.


----------



## anji71 (Apr 7, 2020)

Set up a chipping net with a dual grass length mat.  About 15 yds, and trying out low bounce vs high bounch wedges. Figured out that contact is better if i go outside the line slightly.


----------



## DRW (Apr 7, 2020)

When will I see you again and hope it will be hotter than 3 degrees next time


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2020)

DRW said:



View attachment 29755
View attachment 29756


When will I see you again and hope it will be hotter than 3 degrees next time

Click to expand...

Blimey, thats the best condition I have seen BD in.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 7, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			Obviously, I haven't played today. Another 3 weeks of lockdown at least here.

Anyway, when I do normally play I usually post some video of the boy, so today, to break the boredom, I've hashed it all together into one video.
If you want to pass 4 minutes of your life, give it a watch, if nothing else you get to watch some footage of some golf courses to remind us all what they look like.

I'm sure the lad would appreciate any likes or subscribes on his you toob channel as well. 







Click to expand...

The boys got potential 👍


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 7, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			The boys got potential 👍
		
Click to expand...

Aye, although he better get some composure when those bees fly round his putter head.
Can't see Rory dropping the putter and legging it over a tournament winning putt.


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2020)

It appears that two golfers have been photographed playing my course. Not members but hopefully will get caught. Does Crime Watch still do mug shots ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2020)

Thought i would resurrect this thread

Played the back 9 at Ellesborough with CVG this afternoon, he did me by 16-17
but what a lovely day, just the one blob and a nice par on the last


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2020)

First time for a few weeks and guess what ..................................... I'm still crap!
Absolutely glorious out there today.
Front nine was hilarious but played much better on the back nine.
Greens were a bit slow and I three putted many, many times.
It wasn't the best time to work on a few swing changes but I ended up bombing quite a few drives.
I got caught out by the wind a few times and had a couple of bad bounces, but I just didn't care!
It was just gorgeous to be out playing again.
Already looking forward to next week.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thought i would resurrect this thread

Played the back 9 at Ellesborough with CVG this afternoon, he did me by 16-17
but what a lovely day, just the one blob and a nice par on the last 

Click to expand...

It's just not the same without a blob 😊


----------



## DeanoMK (May 14, 2020)

Posted about this on the FB page but thought I'd share on here too.

Played Three Locks GC today - the course was in fantastic condition - shocked to find so many unrepaired fresh divots on the greens though!

Anyway, I played like a bag of spanners - gross 99, 24 points. But I enjoyed it nonetheless.

The main thing I want to mention is that both the group in front and behind were taking the flagstick out on every single hole. Even worse, the 2 ball behind were sharing a buggy.  It made me so angry and I can't believe the club allowed it to happen. Mindless idiots.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Posted about this on the FB page but thought I'd share on here too.

Played Three Locks GC today - the course was in fantastic condition - shocked to find so many unrepaired fresh divots on the greens though!

Anyway, I played like a bag of spanners - gross 99, 24 points. But I enjoyed it nonetheless.

The main thing I want to mention is that both the group in front and behind were taking the flagstick out on every single hole. Even worse, the 2 ball behind were sharing a buggy.  It made me so angry and I can't believe the club allowed it to happen. Mindless idiots.
		
Click to expand...


dont tell me the owner was turning a blind eye for a few extra quid lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Posted about this on the FB page but thought I'd share on here too.

Played Three Locks GC today - the course was in fantastic condition - shocked to find so many unrepaired fresh divots on the greens though!

Anyway, I played like a bag of spanners - gross 99, 24 points. But I enjoyed it nonetheless.

The main thing I want to mention is that both the group in front and behind were taking the flagstick out on every single hole. Even worse, the 2 ball behind were sharing a buggy.  It made me so angry and I can't believe the club allowed it to happen. Mindless idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Is it pay and play or would they have been members. If times are being booked and they are members then I'd have mentioned it to the club who should be able to see who it was and at least remind them of the guidelines


----------



## DeanoMK (May 14, 2020)

I don't think they were members. As fundy has mentioned, I think it was to make a few extra quid. Such a joke.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 14, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Posted about this on the FB page but thought I'd share on here too.

Played Three Locks GC today - the course was in fantastic condition - shocked to find so many unrepaired fresh divots on the greens though!

Anyway, I played like a bag of spanners - gross 99, 24 points. But I enjoyed it nonetheless.

The main thing I want to mention is that both the group in front and behind were taking the flagstick out on every single hole. Even worse, the 2 ball behind were sharing a buggy.  It made me so angry and I can't believe the club allowed it to happen. Mindless idiots.
		
Click to expand...

My experience of Three Locks GC is that the owner puts income ahead of everything else. Have heard some pretty poor reports from there. I’d hope that the 2 sharing a buggy were from the same household, which could be a possibility. If not, that was a reckless thing to allow.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 14, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			My experience of Three Locks GC is that the owner puts income ahead of everything else. Have heard some pretty poor reports from there. I’d hope that the 2 sharing a buggy were from the same household, which could be a possibility. If not, that was a reckless thing to allow.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely weren't from the same household - I saw one of them in the car park unloading his car, by himself and they were also different ethnicity - which I know isn't a clear and obvious factor - but it was in this case.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			My experience of Three Locks GC is that the owner puts income ahead of everything else. Have heard some pretty poor reports from there. I’d hope that the 2 sharing a buggy were from the same household, which could be a possibility. If not, that was a reckless thing to allow.
		
Click to expand...


you might have to hope the other 2 in their 4 ball sharing the other buggy were in the same household too based on some reports!


----------



## i*windows (May 15, 2020)

played Erding Grunbach, cracking course outside of Munich. 34 points, played steady apart from the last 3 holes


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2020)

A 9 of thirds....2 of them good, 1 not so..
Nice par at the first, even nicer birdie at the 2nd and bogey on the 3rd...
Next third was par, bogey, bogey but still sitting 1 under handicap 
Last third went blob,blob,blob....all down to poor tee shots that made it virtually impossible to score - which was annoying as I'd hit well off the tee up to that point.
It's in there...just got to drag it out and keep it there.
Promising


----------



## OnTour (May 15, 2020)

DRW said:



View attachment 29755
View attachment 29756


When will I see you again and hope it will be hotter than 3 degrees next time

Click to expand...

Beau looking sharp  

Me today +5 shots into greens not the best, short sided myself plenty and no ups and downs. better yesterday so the rots setting in already :-( glad I made a last minute decision to rejoin. back 2morro for millionaires golf. 2 balls and 10 mins gaps probably the best idea EVER !!!


----------



## rudebhoy (May 15, 2020)

9 holes this morning, 21 points with 2 blobs caused by lost balls. Wayward with the driver and irons weren't great, but was hitting my 5 hybrid better than I ever have. Short game decent as well, all that practicing in the garden during lockdown has paid off!

My 3rd x 9 holes in 3 days, it's great to be back playing.


----------



## J55TTC (May 15, 2020)

My distances are way off what I was hitting the ball last year, about 10% shorter. I think its just down to strike being inconsistent. Maybe something to do with the shoulder dislocation in Feb?
I usually struggle the most on our back 9 but I've switched, struggling with the front 9 now and the back 9 has been better both today and Wednesday. 
1 decent drive on the 3rd, the rest were rubbish, Irons didn't turn up to the party but short game and putting saved me from a terrible score.
Mediocre all the way round and then birdied 18 totaling 33 points with 2 blobs.
Better than Wednesday but way off my potential


----------



## Blakey (May 15, 2020)

First 18 back this morning, driving was still distinctly average, played well around the greens. happy with 35points.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 15, 2020)

27 holes today 😁

Last 9 was painful. Best score of 22, but painfully slow. Caught a 2ball on the 2nd (of shore), having seen them tee off the first when I was on 7th of Himalayas loop

2hrs 20 for 18. 2hrs 10 for 9 🙄

Still 60 points all in!


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			27 holes today 😁

Last 9 was painful. Best score of 22, but painfully slow. Caught a 2ball on the 2nd (of shore), having seen them tee off the first when I was on 7th of Himalayas loop

2hrs 20 for 18. 2hrs 10 for 9 🙄

Still 60 points all in!
		
Click to expand...

Avg. 20 points per 9. Someone’s in for a cut when the comps start again... Well played!


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2020)

I’ve now played 3 x 9’s over the last 3 days, got a matchplay mini league on the go between 4 of us who are rotating playing each other 3 times each. 1st round didn’t count, which was disappointing as I won, but I’ve still won another one plus halved the other yesterday, so sitting 2nd on 4 points waiting to pounce to win the pot. 

Off to Woodhall to play the Hotchkin this morning, 18 holes, that’s going to test me as I’ve felt tight with a few hamstring twinges and sore feet after a 60 day lay-off, but I’ll grin & bare it 😜🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## 5OTT (May 16, 2020)

Played my fist 18 holes today, I did play 12 holes on Thursday.

Very happy to shoot 40 points playing of 15HCP, gross 81 on a par 70.

Actually played to a game plan and only used by driver twice all round, also clubbed down on several holes to leave myself short of trouble rather than going for the green.

Could have been even better if it wasnt for a couple of lip outs.

Roll on tomorrow to see if it was a fluke.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 16, 2020)

second game of the year (first in Feb) and only third since October. No practise and just shot my second best score ever! 5 over par! But the even stranger thing was leaving with club without a peroni!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 16, 2020)

After a couple of distinctly poor rounds, played the back 9 with junior today. He shot 2 under gross, I shot 1 over gross, best I've ever played on the back 9. Very happy camper.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2020)

Back to it today. Bit nippy first thing but OMG the course was looking an absolute picture. As I thought, the green staff had given us a cut of rough from the fairway edge, in which the ball sits down and then the long stuff. To be honest the framing of each hole with the long grass isn't far off where it would be in normal circumstances but they have been sensible and given us a wider margin of semi. To be honest if you do find the long stuff which as I found on my opening drive is a lost ball a lot of the time, then it is far enough offline that you get what you deserve. Greens are a bit slow with a touch of poana in some of them but given everything I am so impressed with the way the club are marshalling, what the green staff have done and how well 99% of the members are acting.

13 points and only one lost ball which was a duck hook off the 10th (my first). Played matchplay off level with my partner and won 1 up although we hardly took it seriously. Some good, some crap but a few good putts and nailed a couple out of the middle. Distance way down with the driver and as a short hitter not what I need. Was using a premium (Chrome Soft) ball so may try an AD333 tour tomorrow. The Odyssey milled #9 behaved but going to give the Anser a roll tomorrow


----------



## richart (May 16, 2020)

Another 18 and course just about perfect. Weather was lovely and much warmer than Thursday. All the bunkers have now been cleaned up. Greens were definitelyquicker than before. Am I the only one that struggles to putt from short range with the flag in ? The hole looks smaller to me !

Managed to beat my mate Lee 2 and 1, though scoring not as good as before. Hit some cracking drives, and just about every time missed the green with an iron.

Round in just over 3 hours and didn’t have to wait on a single shot. Really like this form of golf.


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2020)

Great day at Woodhall Spa on the Hotchkin today, I won my match against a solid player 4&3, who had won the Hotchkin Bowl last year.

I returned a nett 75 (73), a bit of scrambling on the front, more so when I found a couple of bunkers and scooped 1 drive, but still turned 2-up.

I then had the best back 9 I’ve ever had there, nailing my drives and creaming my strong 3w to be on the green in 2 on 13 for a solid par, then again on 14 against the wind to be eagle putting, but came away with the birdie, then birdied 15 to win the match 😎

Great to play 18, was really pleased with my round, a couple of silly holes & mistakes here & there, but I’m always going to have those,  but overall, a very solid performance 🏌🏿‍♂️

I think playing a course that’s slope indexed at 149 and my home course is 139, and win comfortably in Matchplay, off scratch, and well within buffer for handicap, when in the future with WHS I’d have a fistful of shots, clearly shows where my game is, or potentially is, I cant wait for the competition season to start 🤔 🏌🏿‍♂️

Big match tomorrow in my mini-league, looking for another scalp 😜

Oh, and I have a bet with Homer, remind me what that is again 🤔 I might offer him a cash out if he wants to save his blushes 😏


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			Oh, and I have a bet with Homer, remind me what that is again 🤔 I might offer him a cash out if he wants to save his blushes 😏
	View attachment 30705

Click to expand...

Can't remember what we agreed but ping it back up here as I'm still game


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2020)

#YearOfTheFish 12 ?

Sorry lost count 😉😁🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Poor again today.
		
Click to expand...

What was wrong. How many times have you played since lock down. It'll come back. Even I hit some good shots first time out today


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 16, 2020)

Played yesterday and in perfect conditions and with the course in immaculate nick it was great to be out again.
Given the lockdown conditions it was Golf, Jim, but not as we know it. Although it still was brilliant!


----------



## 6535 (May 16, 2020)

1st round back today +2, played like the latter years of Seve. But putted like a demon and not touched my putter since last time I played.


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2020)

Absolute Tom kite today, can’t believe how different I can play, or not was the case, in just over 24hrs!  

Lost today’s matchplay 3&1, I started well and we were still all square on the 5th, but those feel shots, that are difficult to practice with no practice areas available, cost me today, and were the difference. 

Still in 2nd place, but he was there for the taking today, but I just had a mare at times, so it’s payback on Tuesday in the next round!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

Fish said:



			Absolute Tom kite today, can’t believe how different I can play, or not was the case, in just over 24hrs! 

Lost today’s matchplay 3&1, I started well and we were still all square on the 5th, but those feel shots, that are difficult to practice with no practice areas available, cost me today, and were the difference.

Still in 2nd place, but he was there for the taking today, but I just had a mare at times, so it’s payback on Tuesday in the next round!
		
Click to expand...

What was the bet again. Still YOTF?


----------



## IainP (May 17, 2020)

Had an enjoyable round at the Cotswold/Chipping Norton club. Actually felt like a golfer for the majority of the round, encouraging.


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What was the bet again. Still YOTF?
		
Click to expand...

It was poor but would have still been enough to put you away 😜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

Fish said:



			It was poor but would have still been enough to put you away 😜
		
Click to expand...

All about timing. Remind me of the deal again and how much?


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All about timing. Remind me of the deal again and how much?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, would have to search back.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2020)

29pts but played much better than Thursday abomination. Oh and the new driver is working 😉


----------



## 6535 (May 17, 2020)

So 2nd round today, and what's with my putter!! 
Knocking them in from 10-20ft, got to -3 but finished -1 but I'll take it. 👍


----------



## DRW (May 18, 2020)

Late tee off at Beau, 5.00pm, out and back in the vehicle within 3 hours.

A mixed bag, 3 birdies, one lost ball, couple of doubles, putting great, almost chipped in for eagle on 18, clipped the edge of the cup(cups raised), so probably wouldn't have dropped normally but a takeaway birdie to end the round with.

Long wait to next weekend........


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2020)

First game for 9 weeks and after remembering to hold the thin end I parred the first!
20 points on the front 9 nine and 2 up on my PP. 
17 points on the back 9 and lost on the last.
Didn’t try and swing too hard didn’t really lose too much distance
Might try again on Saturday 
I ache like I’ve never ached before and need a nap


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 18, 2020)

First game since middle of March and boy did I enjoy those 9 holes.
Round in 1 hour 15 mins and 18 points so happy with that.
Bad start as I couldn't find my first tee shot in the light rough and a 3 putt on the last was poor but pretty happy otherwise.
Only downside was that the greens desperately need water.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 18, 2020)

9 holes this morning. very enjoyable, but over too quickly. looks like we could be allowing 18 holes from next weekend thankfully.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Quite enjoying getting paired with people I probably wouldn't meet.

Today's lucky dip of random playing partners threw up a really nice guy, 72 year old, member for 38 years.
		
Click to expand...

Going to experience this on Wednesday. I've got a guy I've never heard off teeing off with me. Allegedly off 28 and nervous he might be 28 on paper and 18-20 in reality so could get hustled if he fancies a few pennies on it


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to experience this on Wednesday. I've got a guy I've never heard off teeing off with me. *Allegedly* off 28 and nervous he might be 28 on paper and 18-20 in reality so could get hustled if he fancies a few pennies on it
		
Click to expand...

bit disappointing your first thought is he’s manipulating the system instead of looking forward to helping someone potentially new to the game.


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			bit disappointing your first thought is he’s manipulating the system instead of looking forward to helping someone potentially new to the game.
		
Click to expand...

I bet he steals range balls as well 😂🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			bit disappointing your first thought is he’s manipulating the system instead of looking forward to helping someone potentially new to the game.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. I think many of us have come across those that get allocated a handicap and are better than the figure given. As I don't know him (and none of my Whatsapp group have heard of him so assuming he's a new(ish) member) he'd never have had a chance to play any comps to get the number down before lockdown. I *AM* looking forward to it. Nice to meet new people, have a laugh but importantly get out for a full 18. I don't remember suggesting he's manipulating the system. He might be 28 playing to 36. Doesn't matter a jot either way to me.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not at all. I think many of us have come across those that get allocated a handicap and are better than the figure given. As I don't know him (and none of my Whatsapp group have heard of him so assuming he's a new(ish) member) he'd never have had a chance to play any comps to get the number down before lockdown. I *AM* looking forward to it. Nice to meet new people, have a laugh but importantly get out for a full 18. I don't remember suggesting he's manipulating the system. He might be 28 playing to 36. Doesn't matter a jot either way to me.
		
Click to expand...

why think about handicap or competive position of you v him or that just because he is 28 he has a dodgy handicap. Just look forward to having a game of golf and chat and a lugh with another person playing the game you love. Who cares what his handicap is. You may choose to have a game between yourselves, so do that, enjoy it, relax and have fun


----------



## Papas1982 (May 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not at all. I think many of us have come across those that get allocated a handicap and are better than the figure given. As I don't know him (and none of my Whatsapp group have heard of him so assuming he's a new(ish) member) he'd never have had a chance to play any comps to get the number down before lockdown. I *AM* looking forward to it. Nice to meet new people, have a laugh but importantly get out for a full 18. *I don't remember suggesting he's manipulating the system.* He might be 28 playing to 36. Doesn't matter a jot either way to me.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a lot of waffle to pretend you have a very short memory......

Allegedly off 28 and nervous he might be 28 on paper and 18-20 in reality so could get hustled if he fancies a few pennies on it


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats a lot of waffle to pretend you have a very short memory......

Allegedly off 28 and nervous he might be 28 on paper and 18-20 in reality so could get hustled if he fancies a few pennies on it
		
Click to expand...

But if he is 28 going on 36, it should be cracking even battle, with my money on the newbie 😜


----------



## GG26 (May 19, 2020)

Played on Sunday with a random player, who was a decent guy who it turned out lives just a short walk from me.  Played some fantastic holes and had four birdie putts within 12 ft (one was just 4 ft) all of which I missed.  My new Mizuno driver appears to have give a bit more distance than my old Nike one, which is making some holes easier to reach in two.  As well as the good stuff also had some really poor holes and would have picked up 31 points.

Managed to get out again late yesterday and played with someone who I had been paired with for one of our pairs knockouts.  We had tried to arrange a game pre-lockdown and by chance there was a free space against him on the start sheet.  Another enjoyable round and although the birdie opportunities were not there was far more consistent for 38 points.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2020)

Another 9 with Imurg , this time on the back 9 at Ellesborough

You may recall that I did him 14-6 on the front 9 last week..

Well this time it was a bit closer, but still did him 16-14

12 points each after the 16th, (OK to be fair i got half of those in the previous 2 holes)  but a sideways drive on 17 lead to a blob for the BIG fella
While I was fairly steady for 2 points each hole to claim ANOTHER Victory

Back to 18 holes next week, different ball game


----------



## richart (May 19, 2020)

Another lovely day on the heath. First time out since lockdown for my mate Jeremy, and the rest has done him no harm. Getting used to three hours rounds, and being able to say exactly what time I will be home for lunch.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2020)

Just won my 1st of the 2nd series of 9 hole Matchplay comps in our mini-league 5&4😎

I’m still in 2nd place now on 7 points, waiting to pounce 😜


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Another 9 with Imurg , this time on the back 9 at Ellesborough

You may recall that I did him 14-6 on the front 9 last week..

Well this time it was a bit closer, but still did him 16-14

12 points each after the 16th, (OK to be fair i got half of those in the previous 2 holes)  but a sideways drive on 17 lead to a blob for the BIG fella
While I was fairly steady for 2 points each hole to claim ANOTHER Victory

Back to 18 holes next week, different ball game 

Click to expand...

Has he given up the game now?


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			Has he given up the game now?
		
Click to expand...

You know me better than that J....
Two poor tee shots, 1 a lost ball and the other leaving me with no realistic option to score..
Other than that I'd have had him!
But it's hard when he posts things like "That's a 7 for 1" on a 380 yard par 4.....


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You know me better than that J....
Two poor tee shots, 1 a lost ball and the other leaving me with no realistic option to score..
Other than that I'd have had him!
But it's hard when he posts things like "That's a 7 for 1" on a 380 yard par 4.....

Click to expand...

 he needs shooting!


----------



## J55TTC (May 19, 2020)

Quick 9 holes in 1 hour 33 minutes. Loving this!
4 over gross with a Triple on the 5th and a birdie on the 7th


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			But it's hard when he posts things like "That's a 7 for 1" on a 380 yard par 4.....

Click to expand...

Has he no shame. How does he sleep at night. We all know from last year and beyond he may get away with it over 9 but golf is an 18 hole game and talent rises. I'll put you down for a 4-6 point win over the full course


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2020)

First 18 holes today, god I was awful.
6 points on the front 9, 3 lost balls....  improved slightly on the back 9 for 15 points, and another lost ball....
The highlight was a 260 yard drive to an uphill fairway on our par 5 14th which left me 233 yards to the green, hit a decent 3 wood which must have got a bit of run as it finished on the back fringe, eagle putt ran by and I made par. 

Played a set of Dunlop Tony Jacklin woods and irons from 1971 (hope he doesn't read this, he'll be driving over to my house and demanding them back) with a Dunlop Arnold Palmer putter. All in a vintage bag and on a vintage "Prince" trolley.


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2020)

Crow said:



			First 18 holes today, god I was awful.
6 points on the front 9, 3 lost balls....  improved slightly on the back 9 for 15 points, and another lost ball....
The highlight was a 260 yard drive to an uphill fairway on our par 5 14th which left me 233 yards to the green, hit a decent 3 wood which must have got a bit of run as it finished on the back fringe, eagle putt ran by and I made par. 

Played a set of Dunlop Tony Jacklin woods and irons from 1971 (hope he doesn't read this, he'll be driving over to my house and demanding them back) with a Dunlop Arnold Palmer putter. All in a vintage bag and on a vintage "Prince" trolley.

View attachment 30764

Click to expand...


Pencil bag packed with the vintage clubs.  Weather looks favourable tomorrow so teeing off at 5.45 in the evening.   

Target- better than bogey golf.


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Pencil bag packed with the vintage clubs.  Weather looks favourable tomorrow so teeing off at 5.45 in the evening.  

Target- better than bogey golf.   

Click to expand...

Nice one Gary, I'm sure you'll achieve your target.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 20, 2020)

Out at 7.30 this morning. Perfect conditions and the back 9 was deserted. Really happy with how I played, left the driver in the bag, hit my 5 hybrid off the tee, irons were nice as well. 19 points, would have been a lot better if the putter was working!

Good news is we are back to 18 holes from this weekend.


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2020)

I have lost all of my timing and tempo....my game is completely shot.
But I'm back at it on friday..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 20, 2020)

1st knock since February this afternoon.

Round in 3 hours exactly which was nice. Couple of birdies but some absolute dross in amongst it.
Seemed to have forgotten how to shift weight on downswing 

Silloth in great condition after 8 weeks without rain,  fairways running fast and bouncy.

Bunkers not in play yet but a lot of revetting work was done over winter so they are looking good when all the sand goes back in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2020)

1st full 18 after playing one round on front and one round on the back. Straight from work so anything could have happened. In the end 29 points so not a catastrophe. Highlights included drive and 5 wood to to the 400 yard par 4 ninth (flag at back so playing about 415) which ended 6 feet away. Also drained a monster 25 footer for birdie on the par 5 fifteenth. Lost a ball on the 5th which was a downer and the irons which were off on the front nine on Sunday are still ropey. All in all though a solid foundation. Glass half full. Three hours ten but the pair two groups in front were holding the group ahead of us so back nine was bit slow


----------



## upsidedown (May 20, 2020)

Lovely day out on the fairways, played with my good buddy and giving away 11 shots , lost the first but a right old ding dong of a game finally seeing him off with a birdie 2 on 17 to win 3&2 . Shot level par 71 , easily best of the year  and reckon our BB score would have been 47. Just a same we couldn't have a cold one afterwards but those days will come .


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2020)

Last warm up game before playong my mate tomorrow. Bragging rights worth more than a few quid. 

36 points. Slow start again, but came home with 21 points. Certainly think Himalayas is my fav 9.


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2020)

Crow said:



			Nice one Gary, I'm sure you'll achieve your target. 

Click to expand...


Objective complete.  10 over.   8 front , 2 back .

Couple of iffy drives. Hit some belters too. 

Really enjoyed the challenge. Irons were much better than expected.  Knocked a few pins out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I have lost all of my timing and tempo....my game is completely shot.
But I'm back at it on friday..

Click to expand...

Is that classed as getting the excuses in early?


----------



## IainP (May 20, 2020)

Lovely weather was calling me, & spotted a visitor tee time up at hinksey heights. Was pretty busy, there was a two ball approaching the green, and another 2 ball waiting in the wings when I teed off solo. Just returning club to bag when a guy rocks up asking to make a 2. I obliged as it made sense. He was a new member.
Round was a bit of a reality check, couldn't string a run of holes/shots together. Greens were also slow & a struggle for me. That said somehow managed a couple of birdies in there. And the views of the spires against the blue sky were quality.


----------



## Crow (May 20, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Objective complete.  10 over.   8 front , 2 back .

Couple of iffy drives. Hit some belters too.

Really enjoyed the challenge. Irons were much better than expected.  Knocked a few pins out.
		
Click to expand...

Great play Gary, remind me again what clubs you were playing?


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2020)

Crow said:



			Great play Gary, remind me again what clubs you were playing?
		
Click to expand...


My dads old advantage irons.  Made in scotland.   1 3 and 5 woods and a forged 2 iron that I added which is the same style as the irons. First time using that.  2 good hits and 1 awful slice. 

The irons went so much better than I thought they would. No gap wedge. Just pw and sw. No lob either.  Kept things very simple. Rough was long so any green side chips were done using the sw. 

Putted using an old bullseye.


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2020)

Crow said:



			Great play Gary, remind me again what clubs you were playing?
		
Click to expand...








First tee.  Awful swing.  Just glad not to top it and look like a complete pillock.   Haha


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			My dads old advantage irons.  Made in scotland.   1 3 and 5 woods and a forged 2 iron that I added which is the same style as the irons. First time using that.  2 good hits and 1 awful slice.

The irons went so much better than I thought they would. No gap wedge. Just pw and sw. No lob either.  Kept things very simple. Rough was long so any green side chips were done using the sw.

Putted using an old bullseye.
		
Click to expand...




garyinderry said:









First tee.  Awful swing.  Just glad not to top it and look like a complete pillock.   Haha
		
Click to expand...

I remember now, good clubs. 
Gap wedges are a fairly recent addition to peoples bags to make up for the loft jacking that's gone on over the last 40 years, 1980s PW = 50 degrees, Mizuno MP-20 PW = 46 degrees, Callaway Epic Forged PW = 41 degrees.

If you're only going to get one thing right in golf then it should be hitting from the first tee, well done!


----------



## OnTour (May 21, 2020)

Setup a 10 match series #Matchplay for £5 v my pal to add a bit of pressure lost 4&2  - putting has gone completely since return. luckily my new M5 fairway is a rocket ship and regular shaft over stiff was a good move (cheers MacLeanoard custom fit for the info on GC2)


----------



## OnTour (May 21, 2020)

garyinderry said:









First tee.  Awful swing.  Just glad not to top it and look like a complete pillock.   Haha
		
Click to expand...

when the game was fair and the real strikers / big hitters has the advantage of the TEE.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2020)

Are we allowed to be frustrated with our own play yet? (apologies to our friends in Scotland). A really enjoyable 9 holes with my regular Saturday morning pp last night. First time we have met up since all of this began so it was good to chat away, particularly with a different person. Lovely night, a little breezy at times, quiet course. The fairways are firm due to the lack of rain so the ball is bouncing along beautifully. For the first time in around 8 months I can reach a number of our par 4 holes in two . Hybrids are flitting between dreamy and not at all dreamy. I think I am over analysing at times which is causing me not to strike freely. When I am not hitting stiffly it is going like a dream, hence the frustration in my first sentence. 

I finished bursting to get back out again and improve my consistency, sounds about normal.


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The fairways are firm due to the lack of rain so the ball is bouncing along beautifully. For the first time in around 8 months I can reach a number of our par 4 holes in two . Hybrids are flitting between dreamy and not at all dreamy. I think I am over analysing at times which is causing me not to strike freely. *When I am not hitting stiffly it is going like a dream,* hence the frustration in my first sentence.

I finished bursting to get back out again and improve my consistency, sounds about normal.
		
Click to expand...

Can you treat each shot as a practice swing with a ball in the way?


----------



## McToot the Bandit (May 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are we allowed to be frustrated with our own play yet? (apologies to our friends in Scotland).
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell yes. I've played 4 rounds in 8 days and the first three were each worse than the last - probably because I was too earnest and tried too hard.

Yesterday I played with my regular playing partner (kids in the same class at primary school) and as our club has made the move to allow supplemental cards to be submitted I decided to get one in and try and bring my 35 handicap down to a more representative level. I then proceeded to start 8, 7, 6. Carded no fewer than 3 7s but also had some very solid holes and made it round in 97, which for me is about as good as it has ever been - certainly at this club. Something like 41 Stableford points, so hopefully I can start geting the handicap down to non-bandit levels now the courses are in such good condition.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2020)

Slime said:



			Can you treat each shot as a practice swing with a ball in the way?
		
Click to expand...

If only . You are absolutely right, my practice swing is a lovely easy tempo and would be ideal (I'm not kidding myself it is like Ernie but you get the gist). The battle to hit the ball with that swing is a constant one. Maybe hypnosis is the answer.

I might write your quote down and put it on my bag. It would be a good reminder


----------



## DRW (May 21, 2020)

garyinderry said:









First tee.  Awful swing.  Just glad not to top it and look like a complete pillock.   Haha
		
Click to expand...

Loving the commentary You done well to hit the ball.

I do that sometimes to a group I play with, they decided to get their revenge, and one time they put earplugs in, on the 1st tee. Spoilsports


----------



## rudebhoy (May 21, 2020)

Another enjoyable 9 holes this morning, played great for the first 6 holes and beat my mate 4&3, then seemed to switch off entirely for the last 3 holes. 

Driver still staying firmly in the bag as the hybrid is going so well. Putting is the only thing letting me down, may have to try that with the hybrid tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (May 21, 2020)

Fragger sent me a text this morning wondering when I'd like my backside handing to me again....
We met up at 12.30.
He is, by far, the most frustrating player ever in the history of golf 
1 point from the first 5 holes, 8 from the next 3 and a blob to finish.
Simply unreal
It was I, however, that did the backside handing today.
A fairly steady 16 points - importantly no blobs for a change - with one lost ball on 7 but recovered to par with the 2nd ball for a point.
Much better, much smoother, much better tempo
Shock horror....actually looked almost like a golfer for a while.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Fragger sent me a text this morning wondering when I'd like my backside handing to me again....
We met up at 12.30.
He is, by far, the most frustrating player ever in the history of golf
1 point from the first 5 holes, 8 from the next 3 and a blob to finish.
Simply unreal
It was I, however, that did the backside handing today.
A fairly steady 16 points - importantly no blobs for a change - with one lost ball on 7 but recovered to par with the 2nd ball for a point.
Much better, much smoother, much better tempo
Shock horror....actually looked almost like a golfer for a while.
		
Click to expand...


What with those legs?

Well played Bro


----------



## J55TTC (May 21, 2020)

4th post lockdown round and it’s starting to come together really nicely already. 2 very avoidable double bogeys on the 2 front 9 par 3’s where High lobs were required and I didn’t have the confidence but birdied 18 for the second time in a row.
Gross 81, nett 69 (-3) no lost balls.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Much better, much smoother, much better tempo
Shock horror....actually looked almost like a golfer for a while.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like the key. You don't have to swing like a demented thing or try and welly it and when you play sensibly you play and score well


----------



## Grizzly (May 21, 2020)

Made it on to the course today after a 2100 booking last night.  Yes, it was a £7 12 hole round at the reopened Uxbridge municipal course, but actually I had an excellent time, and noted something I read in GM a few months back to the effect that there is something to enjoy on most every course. Quite pleased to make a kick in birdie at 11 too!


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2020)

I had a great afternoon playing with my twin.
We both played well ..................... but I played better!
I think the fact that I only had one horror chip made the difference.
One blob, two reloads and two lip outs shows me what I just might be able to do.
Oh, I played to my handicap, too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

Very enjoyable session on the practice ground working on my irons alongside a Geordie member off 7 so plenty of banter. Found something for my irons and distance seemed back to normal. Pitching was good too. Looking forward to 11.00 tomorrow now although those 30+mph gusts forecast could make it interesting


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2020)

DRW said:



			Loving the commentary You done well to hit the ball.

I do that sometimes to a group I play with, they decided to get their revenge, and one time they put earplugs in, on the 1st tee. Spoilsports  

Click to expand...

Mrs DRW not a fan of your banter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Try 30kmh, ie 18mph.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely gusting up to 30mph with a constant 15-16mph breeze https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/forecast/gcps2xe58#?date=2020-05-22


----------



## Lump (May 21, 2020)

Didn’t pull lucky with a random PP yesterday. He has been playing golf for all of 1 week.... 
2 fresh air shots and 5 hits to get to the fairway on the first. FML!!!
Felt like a very long round


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely gusting up to 30mph with a constant 15-16mph breeze https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/forecast/gcps2xe58#?date=2020-05-22

Click to expand...

Bog standard breeze for us links golfers 

Going to be double that next two days here so I'm gardening


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

Lump said:



			Didn’t pull lucky with a random PP yesterday. He has been playing golf for all of 1 week....
2 fresh air shots and 5 hits to get to the fairway on the first. FML!!!
Felt like a very long round
		
Click to expand...

I obviously got lucky with my PP yesterday. Only joined on Friday and it seems the club have randomly allocated a handicap of 28 for all new joiners subject to them putting cards in when the time is right. Turns out he and I worked for the same company (although at different times) and was a decent golfer. It is the luck of the draw. DId they get any better? How long did it take to get round


----------



## richart (May 21, 2020)

Hot day on the heath. Rubbish on the front nine, some how scraped 16 points, and was four down to my mate Lee. Back nine different golfer, two over gross, 21 points, and beat Lee on the 18th. He is not a happy man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

richart said:



			Hot day on the heath. Rubbish on the front nine, some how scraped 16 points, and was four down to my mate Lee. Back nine different golfer, two over gross, 21 points, and beat Lee on the 18th. He is not a happy man.
		
Click to expand...

Decent shooting. What are you off these days?


----------



## DanFST (May 21, 2020)

Played today, then got a takeaway pie from my local pub. Almost felt like a normal day!

Hit the ball fantastically recorded my longest drive ever, just everything was starting pointed past the fairway. Putter is obviously broken, a terrible but thoroughly enjoyable 90. Felt great to be back out.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2020)

Played another round in our Matchplay mini-league winning 2-up. 

The leader who was unbeaten over 4 rounds before tonight has 12 points, but I’m hot on his tail now with 10. I play the leader on Saturday, so it could be a big day, especially with only 4 rounds/matches left after tonight.


----------



## richart (May 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent shooting. What are you off these days?
		
Click to expand...

 Still off 11.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

richart said:



			Still off 11.
		
Click to expand...

That's decent then after playing a bit iffy on the front. Life in the old(ish) dog yet. If we get the green light for comps this year can you get lower?


----------



## richart (May 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's decent then after playing a bit iffy on the front. Life in the old(ish) dog yet. If we get the green light for comps this year can you get lower?
		
Click to expand...

 Joined the club with an 11.0 handicap, twelve years ago, and now off 10.8. Coming down nicely. Think I might have found my level, and at my age it is more about holding onto what you've got.


----------



## McToot the Bandit (May 22, 2020)

McToot the Bandit said:



			Yesterday I played with my regular playing partner (kids in the same class at primary school) and as our club has made the move to allow supplemental cards to be submitted I decided to get one in and try and bring my 35 handicap down to a more representative level. I then proceeded to start 8, 7, 6. Carded no fewer than 3 7s but also had some very solid holes and made it round in 97, which for me is about as good as it has ever been - certainly at this club. *Something like 41 Stableford points, so hopefully I can start geting the handicap down to non-bandit levels *now the courses are in such good condition.
		
Click to expand...

Just logged into my account on the club and the office manager has entered the supplemental card I submitted on Weds onto the system. It's dropped my h'cap from 35 to 31.5. A step in the right direction... 

So I'm new to all of this - does that mean I get 2 shots on the hardest 13 and 1 on the rest?

*Edit* - I just looked at the record again: it says 'Rev Exact' is 31.5 and 'Rev Play' is 32. So I'll get 2 shots on the hardest 14...

Still not a bad adjustment for one card. A couple more good rounds and I may even make the status of Mctoot the ex-Bandit...


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2020)

Crow said:



			First 18 holes today, god I was awful.
6 points on the front 9, 3 lost balls....  improved slightly on the back 9 for 15 points, and another lost ball....
The highlight was a 260 yard drive to an uphill fairway on our par 5 14th which left me 233 yards to the green, hit a decent 3 wood which must have got a bit of run as it finished on the back fringe, eagle putt ran by and I made par. 

Played a set of Dunlop Tony Jacklin woods and irons from 1971 (hope he doesn't read this, he'll be driving over to my house and demanding them back) with a Dunlop Arnold Palmer putter. All in a vintage bag and on a vintage "Prince" trolley.

View attachment 30764

Click to expand...

Reaching the par 5 14th in two is impressive striking.  From my attempts I've never been nearer than around 150 yards in two.


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2020)

Played yesterday afternoon with my lad and persuaded him that he could manage a full 18 holes for the first time ever.  I thought that he was going to pack it in after nine as he seemed to lose all his energy on the long par 5 8th, but to be fair he carried on and played the best golf of his life on the back nine scoring 25pts for a total of 37.  

Apart from one birdie my round was the worst since last year.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 22, 2020)

It was wild out there this morning. Wind blowing a constant 45-50mph.

If it had been pre-lockdown, I wouldn't have bothered playing, but I'm just so glad to be back, I had to go. I wasn't alone either, just about every tee time taken today.

9 holes, 15 points and 2 blobs down to lost balls, not a bad return considering the conditions!


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2020)

Strong breeze across all  bar 1 hole - and that was into it - made it a tad tricky out there today.
The driver was not working..a dose of the lefts 
Most of the rest of it worked ok and came off with 14 point from the 9, which considering the wind I'm not u happy with.
Might have to wait until Wednesday for my next game...not sure what I'm going to do.....


----------



## Crow (May 22, 2020)

I played the same Dunlop Tony Jacklin set with Dunlop Arnold Palmer putter today as I played on Tuesday but had a much better game bar a couple of nightmare holes, 16 out and 18 back for 34.

Having gone through the green on a par 5 on Tuesday for the first time in ages, today I was on the par 5 18th green in two, downwind and downhill drive but I'm still counting it! 
The second shot was actually the better, a 5 iron from a side hill lie, missed the eagle but got the birdie.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			It was wild out there this morning. Wind blowing a constant 45-50mph.

If it had been pre-lockdown, I wouldn't have bothered playing, but I'm just so glad to be back, I had to go. I wasn't alone either, just about every tee time taken today.

9 holes, 15 points and 2 blobs down to lost balls, not a bad return considering the conditions!
		
Click to expand...

45mph-50mph is gale force 9, I can hardly think anyone could play golf in that.


----------



## jim8flog (May 22, 2020)

The honeymoon is over

first three rounds back all under handicap yesterday back to the occasional wild swing with  two lost balls. Mind the rough is now so deep in places you can lose a ball that is only two inches past the first cut.

I quickly gave up looking once for one of mine and once for one of my mates because it was physically dangerous to walk around in it - broken branches and rabbit holes.

One of the things that did make make me smile - the request not to pick up stray balls - well if I have already picked it up to see if it is my ball............


----------



## rudebhoy (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			45mph-50mph is gale force 9, I can hardly think anyone could play golf in that.
		
Click to expand...


I was going by the BBC forecast. It was the strongest wind I can remember playing in.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			I was going by the BBC forecast. It was the strongest wind I can remember playing in.
		
Click to expand...

BBC forecast is not always the best I use XCW forecast and that was forecasting 35mph winds gusting to 40 mph down your way, still a lot of wind to play in and not easy 👍


----------



## rudebhoy (May 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			50mph??
Where was that, in the Atlantic? 🙂
		
Click to expand...

North Sea actually, currently 45mph

https://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ne25


----------



## upsidedown (May 22, 2020)

Pretty brutal at times in the wind and it did for this silver birch on our 7th.
Repeat of last Friday, dormy 2 down and halved the match on the last 😃


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			North Sea actually, currently 45mph

https://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ne25

View attachment 30797

Click to expand...

Been like this all day on West Cumbrian coast and will be all day tomorrow.

Silloth would be unplayable today.


----------



## Kellfire (May 22, 2020)

Played my first 18 in a long time with @2blue today at Wike Ridge in Leeds. Shot +15 which I’ll take as it’s my best round in about four years and had a great laugh with Dave, even being stuck behind the slowest single player I’ve ever witnessed for the last four holes!


----------



## BrianM (May 22, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			I was going by the BBC forecast. It was the strongest wind I can remember playing in.
		
Click to expand...

Magic Seaweed is a good website also, we use it for rig moves 👍🏻


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Joined the club with an 11.0 handicap, twelve years ago, and now off 10.8. Coming down nicely. Think I might have found my level, and at my age it is more about holding onto what you've got.
		
Click to expand...

You should take on Homer in a challenge to get to single figures


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2020)

Tricky out there is strong wind. Thought I hit it better than I scored but did lose the plot over the last few holes along with my swing. Was only 1 over handicap playing ninth. Nailed a three wood second into the teeth of the wind. Clipped the smallest branch and never saw it again. All good until 12 when tee shot was too straight and then two OOB on 16. Short game and putting improved but still room for improvement so hoping less wind over the weekend means better scores. Feels close and still glass half full


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You should take on Homer in a challenge to get to single figures 

Click to expand...

I'm busy getting ready to out a spanner in the YOTF at H4H. Some may argue I'm a spent force anyway and Rich tells me he's a quality ball striker


----------



## richart (May 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm busy getting ready to out a spanner in the YOTF at H4H. Some may argue I'm a spent force anyway and Rich tells me he's a quality ball striker
		
Click to expand...

Dont remember saying I am a quality ball striker, though I can pure a shank.




drive4show said:



			You should take on Homer in a challenge to get to single figures 

Click to expand...

At the rate I am coming down, I will need to live to 150 to get back to single figures.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 22, 2020)

[QUOTE="richart, post: 2178770, member: 2944"

At the rate I am coming down, I will need to live to 150 to get back to single figures.[/QUOTE]

At least you’ll be able to shoot your age then 😂😂😎


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2020)

First round for two months, down at Haste Hill. Just took a half set to keep it simple (D, 20°h, 7, 9, 50°, 56°, Pt). Few spots of rain during the first four or five holes but none after that. Very breezy but nowhere near unplayably bad. Temperature was nice, shorts and t-shirt all the way once the rain vanished.

I shot 84 for 36 points! Like I'd never been away. I always said practising is overrated.  Thinned the tits off the first tee shot with the 7i, but managed to get up and down for par. Driver was good right from the off, then a couple of slices crept in, but got it back to being good by the end. One blob on the 9th caused by a slice, lost the ball and couldn't recover to score. Back nine of 40 was really good though. Seven pars today, but five of them in the last eight holes. Delighted to be back on the course and to actually play well.

It was strange being sort of thrust into summer golf with no adjustment period, got loads of bounce and roll on a few drives which is always nice. Trying to get the pace of the greens wasn't easy (although they weren't in fabulous condition either).

Our course is doing 16 minute intervals, but somehow we still had someone on our fairway on the 2nd hole as we were teeing off. How is it possible? Thought maybe they'd teed off late but the guy outside said if you're late you don't get on because they need to maintain the gaps. So that was weird. They actually sped up so didn't really hold us up too much, but I just couldn't work out why they were only there with the 16 min gaps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2020)

Very windy again today and abject. Very poor tee to green especially with irons even those on the fairway. Distance down badly and swing messy. Short game good, putting bad. Fed up but try again tomorrow. At least I didn't get wet


----------



## PNWokingham (May 23, 2020)

Tough conditions with 40mph gusts - and I am normally very poor in the wind,. But, a purple-patch 7 days of golf ends on a high. Last Sunday shot second best round ever - 5 over (off 16!), played on my own on Thursday - not properly scoring but certainly better than handicap. 

And today - took on my brother at matchplay. He is off 5 and was giving it the big one about playing well and was going to do me! Well, I missed a putt on 12, which would have handed me a dog licence!! But won 6 and 5

The next highlight was the best drive i have hit in years on 17 (320 yards) - drove the green - 2nd time in 15 years - but 3 putted, a common theme today!!! 

Lovely 8 iron into 18 - kept in 5 foot below the hole - but would have missed the birdie if the cup was the size of a football!!!

3 putted 3, 4, 12, 13, 14, 15 and 17

and shot 10 over 

On ominous fall from grace certainly awaites after an unbelivable start!


----------



## upsidedown (May 23, 2020)

Another epic battle with my mate with the lead chopping and changing all the way round. Was dormey one giving away a shot but birdied it after hitting wedge down breeze 152 to see him off 2 up . That's 3 on the bounce now


----------



## 5OTT (May 23, 2020)

Lets just say it wasn't my finest hour today. Need to get to the range and work a few things out.


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2020)

Halved my 9 hole Matchplay against the current leader in our mini-league.

That’s the 5th of 9 rounds completed and keeps me within 2 points of him in 2nd place, so all I have to do is keep winning and hopefully he drops points against someone else😜

However, I’m absolutely knackered, we played on playing 18 holes, with me winning the back nine 3&1, but I feel like I’ve just played 36, I was huffing & puffing quite a bit towards the end 😳

The windy conditions were very testing to play in, it was difficult to work out what the wind was doing at times, it was very gusty and blustery, so I’m very pleased with how I played, especially with my 2 on the 17th, just 2 inches away from first hole in one 😎🏌🏿‍♂️

Homie, do you want to cash out yet 😜


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 23, 2020)

Played nine in the wind, let’s just say it was a test.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			How was the course condition?
I played it in Jan when it was squelch squelch, like everywhere, but it's a good course.
		
Click to expand...

The fairways have recovered really nicely. The greens were a bit bobbly in places though, not the best. Still they've been a lot worse.


----------



## larmen (May 24, 2020)

Didn't score well but i am really happy with my golf today. 9 holes only until I am confident again (might be now) but this went well 'in parts'.

I played my best hole ever on the 6th, this is after I played my best hole ever on the 5th just before.


On the 6th I never ever made the dogleg and never had the chance to go for the green before, so my longest drive by some 15 yards gave me the scoring opportunity.
Back to back par 4 fours. I only ever had 1 before (not in a round, in ever).

Overall I had a few opportunities but when trying to go for it from 170 out I messed it up.
I hit 3 out of 6 par 4 greens in regulation, usually I might hit maybe the short one. I also hit 3 (and 2 half ;-) ) fairways out of 6. The total miss costume as I was in range but a bad lie under a tree went from trouble to trouble to trouble ...
Totally messed up the short game and 2 out of 3 par 3s, that's why the score is bad, but I don't really care this time.

Can someone tweet Boris that he should announce that comps and roll ups are allowed again? Pretty please?


----------



## IanM (May 24, 2020)

Played my second post resumption round  today.   Still in singles here as the First Minister of Wales is an idiot.   

Frankly by about the 13th...I'd had enough, although I kept going.   Had no focus at all and felt very lethargic. 

Hope something changes by next week or I won't bother!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 24, 2020)

Played 18 holes enjoyed it but didn’t do it for me.
4 months off and didn’t miss it much.
Course was remarkably good considering.
29 points after 19 out tells the story as I just lacked concentration for the full 18


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 24, 2020)

Played 18 at Ellesborough for the first time in 3 months with CVG today

Won 35-23 with 3 blobs (yes I know) 
Had 21  On the front with 1 blob (yes I know)

Drove well, approach shots were really good and putting was steady.

Got tired on the back 9 

Last night I was thinking about the  Callaway Big Bertha 3 wood with a stiff shaft that Imurg let me have last year, 

Never got on with it, so thought I’d try an experiment, I put in the regular shaft from my Rogue driver, 
Now logically it shouldn’t work, longer shaft, smaller head, etc

But it was superb, used it for 3 approach shots between 210 & 230 yards out, 2 greens hit and 1 about 20 yards short.

Liking my Frankenstein club

YOTF?
Year Of The Fragger 😎


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2020)

Played with a 6 handicapper. Good bloke too and we had an enjoyable round. Played reasonably but still struggling with leaving the face open on irons and getting weak cuts. Got a lesson booked for Wednesday so should cure that. Managed to make too many errors and turn simple net pars into one point holes. Didn't score on 11. Hit it in the bunker and the club bottomed out on the base of the bunker and skulled through the green. Thought I executed it ok. Pulled drive at the next for another no score. Struck it well but just 15 yards too far left. 

Scrappy on the last few holes and not swinging well at all. Short game tidy and most of the bunker shots very good bar one. Putted ok with the odyssey #9 so lots of plus points. Just need to find a swing that works to square the face (and getting a few heel strikes when I hit into my net this afternoon with a little red dot put on the ball) with irons. Get those sorted and think I can start scoring again


----------



## larmen (May 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a lesson booked for Wednesday so should cure that.
		
Click to expand...

It would be interesting to know how lessons work these days with local distancing. I just emailed my pro to see if he is coaching and short game facilities are available.



			Hit it in the bunker and the club bottomed out on the base of the bunker and skulled through the green.
		
Click to expand...

YouTube recommended me a Clay Ballard video this afternoon. I fundamentally hit every bunker shot wrong, based on what he said. Every one.

On one hole today I did bunker followed by happy Gilmore pitching from both ends of the green, one putted for a 7.


----------



## upsidedown (May 24, 2020)

9 holes with Hid at 5.10 just as the wind dropped , absolutely delightful out there in the evening sunshine


----------



## IainP (May 24, 2020)

Yesterday played in the strong wind. I normally don't lose many golf balls but lost 6 in 3 holes! Back again today, after handing over joining forms. Played bogey against the course, 2 down 1st 9, 1 down 2nd. Drove well enough to compete but need some time on the irons. Lovely evening.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			It would be interesting to know how lessons work these days with local distancing. I just emailed my pro to see if he is coaching and short game facilities are available.
		
Click to expand...

He'll be in a face mask, gloves and a if its wind a plastic face visor and has asked me to wear a mask as well. Not sure if he means a surgical or full FFP3 so will take both. Hoping it'll be surgical mask as I think it'll be tough hitting in a fuller mask


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He'll be in a face mask, gloves and a if its wind a plastic face visor and has asked me to wear a mask as well. Not sure if he means a surgical or full FFP3 so will take both. Hoping it'll be surgical mask as I think it'll be tough hitting in a fuller mask
		
Click to expand...

That all seems quite excessive for an outdoor lesson. Is that following national, PGA, advice or is how your pro wants to do it?

The pro I go to, different club to my own, has a covered area, open hut, in effect. It is a good size and he rarely gets within 2m of me already.  He may be taking the same precautions as your pro but I would not have thought he needs to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That all seems quite excessive for an outdoor lesson. Is that following national, PGA, advice or is how your pro wants to do it?

The pro I go to, different club to my own, has a covered area, open hut, in effect. It is a good size and he rarely gets within 2m of me already.  He may be taking the same precautions as your pro but I would not have thought he needs to.
		
Click to expand...

It's a covered range bay and simply what he texted me. No idea what advice he's following or if he's simply being over cautious but as long as he can fix my irons and strike he can do it in a full space suit for all I care


----------



## larmen (May 24, 2020)

I think I would wait in that case until some normality is restored. Hope it goes well for your irons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			I think I would wait in that case until some normality is restored. Hope it goes well for your irons.
		
Click to expand...

The range is allegedly opening there on Tuesday as well so can see why the teaching pros are keen to get working again. Fortunately from my perspective he's very good and doesn't re-invent the wheel and hoping it'll be a case of small tweaks. If it is too much of a faff I'll wait for further lessons


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's a covered range bay and simply what he texted me. No idea what advice he's following or if he's simply being over cautious but as long as he can fix my irons and strike he can do it in a full space suit for all I care
		
Click to expand...

England Golf via the government have put out strict instructions on how 1 to 1 coaching can resume. No doubt he’ll have seen it.

https://www.englandgolf.org/government-clarification-on-coaching-and-retail-provision/


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2020)

Just got back from 18 holes at Stapleford abbots in Essex. 
6.21 tee off and only £18.
Played ok for an 87 and 35 points and won 2up.


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2020)

First tee time at 7 this morning around in just under 3 hours. Played ok in patches, putting is slowly returning. 35 points enough for back and overall!

It was quite warm out even early doors.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 25, 2020)

Played Crondon Park this morning, started well but tired towards the end, Need to find a different tee shot as too many times 3 off the tee...Plan to go to range tomorrow after work with a selection from the garage, 3 hybrid, mini driver, 1 iron etc!


----------



## hairball_89 (May 25, 2020)

Went out yesterday after 9 a week ago friday. Was useless first time out. Seaford Head yesterday, 37 points and a few firsts. Never gone 5-4-4 (1 over) on the opening 3 holes anywhere before. Two lost balls but a couple of bonkers drives (for me!) and some nice approach play in places told me the practice I've been doing during lockdown has been on the right lines!

Now, when can I get out again?!


----------



## Spoon (May 25, 2020)

Played the 12 hole short course again today, 7 over.

I had a lesson beforehand and the pro managed to fix my mega slice in minutes, was nailing 5 irons as sweet as I ever did, with a nice draw. Even had me hitting driver either straight or with only a slight fade by the end. Really felt good to be at least part way back to how my game used to be, next lesson were going to look at ball striking. 

Pleased that I managed to transfer this onto the course and was hitting lovely straight shots, except the lesson confidence meant I hit through the greens alot. Still, no slice! Woop! 

Booked to play a full 18 next week


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2020)

Just won my 7th of 9 Matchplay rounds winning 4&2😎


----------



## larmen (May 25, 2020)

Spoon said:



			Booked to play a full 18 next week 

Click to expand...

The 100 or so shots after a lesson are always good. Next week will show what you really retained ;-)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

Played another 18 today. Drove the ball well but the irons are still a mess. Scrambled well and the Anser putter performed well on a re-introduction to the bag after a long absence. Managed 34 points and didn't score on 2 holes. Played a little match against by mate from the Saturday roll up and nicked it 2&1 courtesy of his poor putting and lost ball on 17. Roll on the lesson on Wednesday. Once I can hit irons again and get some semblance of normal distance for me then I've a good score near the surface


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just won my 7th of 9 Matchplay rounds winning 4&2😎
		
Click to expand...

You must be playing some right numpties! 😂


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2020)

Dando said:



			You must be playing some right numpties! 😂
		
Click to expand...

Well one is the handicap & comps Secretary who’s a Cat1, so I think that tells you how well I’m playing currently 😏


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2020)

Dando said:



			You must be playing some right numpties! 😂
		
Click to expand...

oi its year of the Fish part.... (oh who knows what part it is lol), lets see if this forms there with a card in hand


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			Well one is the handicap & comps Secretary who’s a Cat1, so I think that tells you how well I’m playing currently 😏
		
Click to expand...

Or he had a mare.... Only joking and you do seem to be hitting some form. Shame there aren't any comps so you can get the handicap moving forward but keep it going. Not sure in the current situation 2020 can count as YOTF but definitely a firm basis for 2021


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 25, 2020)

Driving range at La Marquesa yesterday, hit a few 7 irons with the shot tracer on, and quite surprised by the repetition in my swing. Even the bits in the hold position are remarkably similar. 

Lo Romero on Thursday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## full_throttle (May 25, 2020)

worst game from the last 9, still managed a birdie, bringing my total since lockdown to 5, went round with a new member today, so it wasn't about the scoring, hit some good ones and a few duffers,


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Or he had a mare.... Only joking and you do seem to be hitting some form. Shame there aren't any comps so you can get the handicap moving forward but keep it going. Not sure in the current situation 2020 can count as YOTF but definitely a firm basis for 2021
		
Click to expand...

So are you suggesting a #YOTF 1V 😜


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			oi its year of the Fish part.... (oh who knows what part it is lol), lets see if this forms there with a card in hand 

Click to expand...

Im playing for a £360 pot, that’s more pressure than a card in the hand 😜


----------



## DRW (May 25, 2020)

Sat, beat son 2 & 1. 
Today, played rubbish, lost 4 balls, swinging like a donkey even with the putter.


----------



## J55TTC (May 25, 2020)

Set out at 6pm for a quick 9 but it was anything but. Ahead of me was another single but ahead of him was a 2 ball that were taking forever. When I was getting to the 3rd tee, the 2 ball were still teeing off. IE 2 singles were finishing the hole before they’d even tee off on the next. There was an older lady single behind me and she was having to wait as well, the 2 slow guys not letting anyone through..... I gave up after the 6th and 1:30. Spoilt an otherwise good few holes of golf at +1 gross. Finished the par 5 6th with a monster drive (fairways are concrete) 7i pin high and the eagle putt missed by about half a ball. Tap in birdie was a good way to finish.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 26, 2020)

First 18 since November yesterday.

Started poorly - was 3 down after 3 holes - managed to steady it and was 1 up at the turn. Went 3 up with 4 to play, but my PP came back at me, and we went up the last with me 1 up. Managed to win that hole as well.

Played reasonably well, although a few off-target hybrid shots creeping in. Putting very poor though, both pace and line. Lot of work to do there.


----------



## DRW (May 26, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Played Crondon Park this morning, started well but tired towards the end, Need to find a different tee shot as too many times 3 off the tee...Plan to go to range tomorrow after work with a selection from the garage, 3 hybrid, mini driver, 1 iron etc!
		
Click to expand...

That's a blast from the past, haven't played the course for 15-20 years at a guess and the trees were drop out areas.

Whats the course like now, is it worth a play now ? assume all the masses of trees have grown and really hard now ?, it was fairly long, water on par 3s and would be tight with grown trees ?


----------



## Fade and Die (May 26, 2020)

DRW said:



			That's a blast from the past, haven't played the course for 15-20 years at a guess and the trees were drop out areas.

Whats the course like now, is it worth a play now ? assume all the masses of trees have grown and really hard now ?, it was fairly long, water on par 3s and would be tight with grown trees ?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely worth a revisit, trees, water and length make it a real good test.👍


----------



## North Mimms (May 26, 2020)

First 18 since return... I'm so unfit!
Doesn't help that we are playing the course in a weird order so finish on the hilly holes which are usually half way round.

Felt so happy to be out in the sun!


----------



## larmen (May 26, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			First 18 since return... I'm so unfit!
Doesn't help that we are playing the course in a weird order so finish on the hilly holes which are usually half way round.

Felt so happy to be out in the sun!
		
Click to expand...

Why did they change the order? Temporarily only?
don’t know your course, just curious.


----------



## North Mimms (May 26, 2020)

larmen said:



			Why did they change the order? Temporarily only?
don’t know your course, just curious.
		
Click to expand...

There is good geographical reason to play in this order as it removes a pinch point which makes social distancing awkward. I assume we'll eventually revert to standard order.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2020)

Had a mate join me for a little scratch matchplay (he'd usually give me 2 shots). 

I went 1 down after 1, 3 down at 9 and wasn't level again until the 14th. Won on the last 

Thought I'd played pretty poorly but actually would of had 35 points. Which is an encouraging sign.


----------



## Crow (May 27, 2020)

Played a solo round this morning and had my best score for a long time, decided top play bogey against the course and finished +6, adding up the Stableford score I had 41 points.
SSS is 3 below par off the yellows but still 2 shots better than handicap.

Playing a set of Ben Sayers "Mentor", 2 to SW, forged stainless irons from 1978, not sure if I'm just going through a phase of good iron play or if the irons suit me but my iron striking was as good as I can remember.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

Played Monday, +1 after 4 holes, then remembered I'm off 20 and it all went tits up when we got let through by a slower group.


----------



## Imurg (May 27, 2020)

2 rounds in 2 days, first 18s since lockdown.....
Not really any better although I did birdie our difficult  15th.
Played off the whites today for the first time - not a huge increase in distance but a completely different kettle of fish....
Boy, do we need some rain.......didnt think I'd be saying that after the first 2 1/2 months of the year...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

larmen said:



			It would be interesting to know how lessons work these days with local distancing. I just emailed my pro to see if he is coaching and short game facilities are available.
		
Click to expand...

Just back from the lesson. They have really thought about the set up for the range. Arrow system in and out of the range gives two lanes 2m apart. At the entrance to the range is a guy at a desk behind a plastic screen. He has a whiteboard and will direct you to a free bay. All balls are by range card. Each bay has hand sanitiser for visitors to use. After each person finishes the range is sprayed down and cleaned and each evening they are fully wiping and cleaning the whole range. 

The lesson meant I had to wear a surgical mask, which was a little weird to start with and very hot. Teaching pro had his own mask and surgical gloves and operated the one top tracer screen. He socially distanced at the back of the bay. Fault wise not too much wrong or to fix aside sloppy posture, chin too low, and too hunched. Stood taller and chin raised and ensuring weight towards the balls of the feet but not too far forward. The other issue was picking the club up too quickly on the takeaway so got use to sweeping it lower and over a ball marker on the mat about 6-8 inches from the ball and slightly inside. Ball striking much better. Just need to take it onto the practice ground Friday and then on the course a the weekend


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just back from the lesson. They have really thought about the set up for the range. Arrow system in and out of the range gives two lanes 2m apart. At the entrance to the range is a guy at a desk behind a plastic screen. He has a whiteboard and will direct you to a free bay. All balls are by range card. Each bay has hand sanitiser for visitors to use. After each person finishes the range is sprayed down and cleaned and each evening they are fully wiping and cleaning the whole range. 

The lesson meant I had to wear a surgical mask, which was a little weird to start with and very hot. Teaching pro had his own mask and surgical gloves and operated the one top tracer screen. He socially distanced at the back of the bay. Fault wise not too much wrong or to fix aside sloppy posture, chin too low, and too hunched. Stood taller and chin raised and ensuring weight towards the balls of the feet but not too far forward. The other issue was picking the club up too quickly on the takeaway so got use to sweeping it lower and over a ball marker on the mat about 6-8 inches from the ball and slightly inside. Ball striking much better. Just need to take it onto the practice ground Friday and then on the course a the weekend
		
Click to expand...

are there enough range balls?


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2020)

After 20 + years of golf I had a 1st today !

I wore shorts on the course  😀😀

Probably not the 1st and last time !


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2020)

chrisd said:



			After 20 + years of golf I had a 1st today !

I wore shorts on the course  😀😀

Probably not the 1st and last time !
		
Click to expand...

🤢


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2020)

I lost my Matchplay round today 3&2, so that keeps me 2 points behind the leader, who has a match in hand, if he wins that, I can’t catch him, if he halves or loses, my last match is against him, so it could a winner takes all scenario. 

Ive played well throughout the rounds but I just didn’t have that spark today, everything felt halfhearted, even though I didn’t do a lot wrong, I just didn’t capitalize on some openings I had. 

Got to rely on others now.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			I lost my Matchplay round today 3&2, so that keeps me 2 points behind the leader, who has a match in hand, if he wins that, I can’t catch him, if he halves or loses, my last match is against him, so it could a winner takes all scenario.

Ive played well throughout the rounds but I just didn’t have that spark today, everything felt halfhearted, even though I didn’t do a lot wrong, I just didn’t capitalize on some openings I had.

Got to rely on others now.......
		
Click to expand...

It would be nice if he did lose so it became a real head to head but as you say out of your hands. How come it was halfhearted? Heat or just one of those days?


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It would be nice if he did lose so it became a real head to head but as you say out of your hands. How come it was halfhearted? Heat or just one of those days?
		
Click to expand...

Just one of those days, a lot of driving over the last few weeks and being tired and falling asleep early so waking and getting up between 3am - 4am has just caught up with me I think. 

As I said, I didn’t do a lot wrong if it was a medal, but a couple of doubles on shot holes but parring non-shot holes for halves is not what I wanted  to be doing in Matchplay. 

Very pleased with my short game, I get up & down well,  but a couple of instances of poor club selection and course management was the difference also, if he got into trouble, I still went for the big shot, which was poor judgement, just wasn’t overly focussed. 

Annoyed with myself, but my body and mind was tired 😔


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just one of those days, a lot of driving over the last few weeks and being tired and falling asleep early so waking and getting up between 3am - 4am has just caught up with me I think.

As I said, I didn’t do a lot wrong if it was a medal, but a couple of doubles on shot holes but parring non-shot holes for halves is not what I wanted  to be doing in Matchplay.

Very pleased with my short game, I get up & down well,  but a couple of instances of poor club selection and course management was the difference also, if he got into trouble, I still went for the big shot, which was poor judgement, just wasn’t overly focussed.

Annoyed with myself, but my body and mind was tired 😔
		
Click to expand...

Tough lines and if mind and body are tired then doubly hard. At least you didn't lose spraying it everywhere and giving it away on a plate. Joking aside please your game is in good shape and hope we can get some competitive golf soon and handicaps adjusted as it sounds like you've got a few cuts in there on recent form


----------



## backwoodsman (May 27, 2020)

My 5th time out since lockdown was eased  - and about the best I've played in the last couple of years. A gross 82 (nett 64) - 41 points (which is exactly as many as the last two outings combined). One treble, one double  everything else pretty neat & tidy.  Would be nice to be able to repeat some of it next time out.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 28, 2020)

3rd game of the week, and third win. Steady rather than spectacular, left the driver in the bag, and while my PP was all over the place, my hybrids off the tee were nice and straight.

Won 6&5, just as well as it was sweltering and I was definitely tiring on the back 9. Let the driver out the bag for the remaining "dead" holes, hit 3 good drives and one appalling one!

That's me done until Monday, BBQ and beer calling tomorrow.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 28, 2020)

Played Lo Romero with a local golf society.
Stunning course. My game wasn't all there but there were glimmers of some sort of ability.

Lad shot 111 off the blue tees, his best gross score to date. He played off 36, with a respectable 34 points.
He was happy, so I'm happy.


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2020)

At last, some semblance of form...
33 point ts today, 2 no scores - a lost ball after clipping a tree and a downhill lie over a bunker onto a down slope from 3 inch rough was never going to end well.
A pleasing day out of the bunkers - 2 sandy pars and a sandy birdie.
Hit some good solid shots, still hitting some tripe but it's getting less frequent.
Annoyingly,  I had 3 downhill putts stop on the lip and another that managed to circumnavigate the hole at a distance of about an inch and decide not to drop....


----------



## davidy233 (May 29, 2020)

Well that was utterly brilliant, fantastic weather on the Tayside estuary (barely a breath of wind and beautiful blue skies) and course in superb condition, organisation pre-game from the Links staff was top notch and might as well have been the only group on the course (though a look across the fairways showed it was busy), I'm now a big fan of two balls and ten minute gaps.

Also decided before going out to not hit any stupid shots and pretty much stuck to it, with the consequence that I largely hit the ball much better than normal. Birdied the third and the eighteenth and (apart from the first where I doubled) didn't have worse than a bogey - considering that was my first round since October and my third in a year I'm well chuffed - can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 29, 2020)

Played 6 days on the trot so taking a day off today. Round after work yesterday was interesting as I started with 5 consecutive pars, of which 2 of them were missed birdie opportunities from around 6 feet. 

6th hole and I pulled my drive left, only leaving me with the option to bump and run out on the fairway before getting to the green. Salvaged a bogey and walked to the 7th were I absolutely creamed the driver for about 300 yards, leaving me with 60 or so yards to the pin. Then went on to duff 4 chips before I finally got the ball on the green, followed by a solid 3-putt to get a quadruple on the card. 😂

Finished off the front with double, double...

4 bogeys followed before the golfing gods decided to smile on me again, and I finished the round in the same way I started it, with 5 straight pars. 

This game really drives one mad. Love it!


----------



## Crow (May 29, 2020)

Another round with the 1978 Ben Sayers Mentor irons and mostly was hitting them great again but a couple of tired swings on 16 and 17.

Happy overall though with 84 gross and 38 points, 1 over handicap.

I've got a treat lined up on Sunday for all you vintage fans, another set of Ben Sayers but this time going back to the 1930s, watch this space.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 30, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Played at The Bedfordshire GC yesterday, course was absolutely packed!

Was +8 for the front and +4 for the back, 37 points and seriously happy with where my game is right now.

Please don't shut the golf courses!!
		
Click to expand...

Alas, what I feared has come true. Gone from playing some of the best and most consistent golf of my life, to utter rubbish.

Last 3 rounds have now been 99, 99, 98. Well, can definitely say I haven't lost my consistency


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2020)

its was worse than i though


----------



## OnTour (May 30, 2020)

lost 3-2 in the 9 hole matchplay me and my pal have set up best of 10 games - giving him 1 shot he's off 12 shot -2 for 7 holes :-( birdied the 7th and didn't take his shot STROKE 1 !! 

one bad hole 5th and never in the running. #GetHimCut


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 30, 2020)

Second game yesterday, glorious day on the links.

My game was utter shoite, pull draw, pull draw, block, repeat etc.

Course is very fiery now, not want you need when you are missing your starting line with every club in the bag 

Will be back next week for more punishment  just a shame I can't get more rounds under my belt during this nice weather and no sign of having to go back to work.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2020)

Fabulous today, loved it. Clear skies, 18c, bit of a breeze, firm fairways, fast greens. Hit some of my best shots ever, work from a lesson paying off. A wobble mid round but I came back strongly. I parred more holes than ever before at my course, what a pick me up. To finish it off I had a ding dong matchplay with my pp which finished with me winning on the 18th 😃. The ebb and flow of holes came from good play for a change, not holes being thrown away.

The only downside, all finished, a big terrace area that could easily see chairs and tables distanced but sadly it is not to be. A cold drink or two to dissect the fun would have been a smashing way to end. Let's hope that is not too far away.


----------



## jamiet7682 (May 30, 2020)

First round back, loved it. Glorious sunshine, very little wind. Course was in great condition, first time ive played and had the pleasure of the ball actually bouncing (only started playing in September). Was driving well, consistantly over 200 yards and fairly straight. 
Really struggled with the irons initially but started to come back as the round went on. Putting was awful at first as used to sodden greens so took a bit of practice on the second green to get the speed of the greens. Had a put for my first ever birdie on the 9th, missed it by a bawhair. 
Shot my best ever score, 47 for nine holes.
Out again Tuesday night and cannot wait, if i can get my irons back in play i reckon ill beat that score easily.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2020)

Solid one under gross round today - level par the front and 1 under the back - but this time I actually found a way to win a matchplay 🥳


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2020)

I played on Thursday and shot a bigger number than I should have done, despite playing with a new 1958 ball marker. 
I was hitting the ball really crispy but pulled far too many shots, almost everything was missing left.
I worked out that it was a hip thing and actually finished quite well, I even birdied stroke hole 1 for the first time!


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2020)

27 holes today, got my ass whipped in the morning 9 holes I played, just struggled off the tee and lost 3&2. 

I then tested a stableford scoring mechanism using the IG app so we can start some comps. Set up as a 9 hole Comp. Easy to use. 

End result, I beat our comps & handicap chairman who plays off 5. 

We then managed to stay out after ringing the pro shop and as nobody was booked off the 10th, we followed through to play the back 9 as Matchplay, which I won 2-up. 

 Very pleased with the majority of my round, especially the back 9, I was 1 over gross walking up the 14th 😜 

standout hole was the 18th, longest I’ve ever driven up the fairway with my +3w to leave me 109yds to a back white flag, wedge pin high but on fringed 1st cut, just shaved the hole for birdie but a solid tap in par 😎


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2020)

Fish said:



			27 holes today, got my ass whipped in the morning 9 holes I played, just struggled off the tee and lost 3&2.

I then tested a stableford scoring mechanism using the IG app so we can start some comps. Set up as a 9 hole Comp. Easy to use.

End result, I beat our comps & handicap chairman who plays off 5.

We then managed to stay out after ringing the pro shop and as nobody was booked off the 10th, we followed through to play the back 9 as Matchplay, which I won 2-up.

Very pleased with the majority of my round, especially the back 9, I was 1 over gross walking up the 14th 😜

standout hole was the 18th, longest I’ve ever driven up the fairway with my +3w to leave me 109yds to a back white flag, wedge pin high but on fringed 1st cut, just shaved the hole for birdie but a solid tap in par 😎
		
Click to expand...

Did the guy leading your group play his game yet?


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did the guy leading your group play his game yet?
		
Click to expand...

No, we all agreed to play the mini league Comp on the same day but I couldn’t get back on time yesterday, so they only played socially yesterday & today.


----------



## davidy233 (May 30, 2020)

Much windier tonight than yesterday and I didn't hit my irons nearly as well, wedges in particular are not playing nicely and I can't wait until the practice ground is open so I can nip down and hit some wedges. Driving the ball really well (for me) and birdied 18th for second day running.

We had a really slow pair in front of us and a couple of guys behind who teed off as soon as we cleared the first green, so probably three or four minutes before their tee time, because of these two factors it felt cramped on the front nine but that all changed when the slow pair walked off after ten holes - after that we didn't see anyone in front or behind and raced round the back nine without ever feeling like we were rushing.


----------



## GG26 (May 30, 2020)

Some really good play (6 pars and a birdie) mixed in with four 7s and an 8 today to end up one under net.  Best I've putted and chipped since the restart and the potential for a low round is there.


----------



## larmen (May 31, 2020)

Another go on the 9 hole academy course. Started bad (+3 on par 4) and never had the feeling I got into it. Added up my score with 3 holes to go and was on my way to the best round on that course. Drove badly from then as the groups were all pushed together and I had people watching me, but somehow I held it together for a 43 (+10) overall. I Think my best before was a 45.
I did 9 2 puts which basically meant my chipping wasn't good enough to give me a couple of 1 puts.
3 pars, 3 bogeys, 2 double and the 1st hole.

Funny how last week I was happy with my game but didn't score well. Today I felt I played bad but the score is starting to come together.


----------



## anji71 (May 31, 2020)

Played first game 2 days ago and shot 80. Couldn’t my mid irons straight. Played today shot 76 after being 4 over after 6 holes, then it clicked. All in the grip.


----------



## Crow (May 31, 2020)

Out today with my recently restored 1950s Forgan "De luxe" 2 wood, 1930s Ben Sayers "Parex" 1 to 8 irons, 1930s Spalding "Kro-Flite" Dynamiter (sand wedge) and 1950s Ben Sayers "Parex" putter.  All in a 1960s Ben Sayers bag on a Caddylac trolley.

Unfortunately I forgot to take my phone so don't have an on-course picture but snapped the below in the garden.

Even more unfortunately I played absolute rubbish, 12 points out, 10 back for 22 total!  Couldn't get any confidence going in the irons, which felt a little light, and kept under clubbing on approach shots. Two lost balls in not very long rough, one lost OB and one lost in a pond!  
Oh well, I've got two more rounds with these clubs to get some confidence before they go back in the cupboard, roll on Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## garyinderry (May 31, 2020)

Crow said:



			Out today with my recently restored 1950s Forgan "De luxe" 2 wood, 1930s Ben Sayers "Parex" 1 to 8 irons, 1930s Spalding "Kro-Flite" Dynamiter (sand wedge) and 1950s Ben Sayers "Parex" putter.  All in a 1960s Ben Sayers bag on a Caddylac trolley.

Unfortunately I forgot to take my phone so don't have an on-course picture but snapped the below in the garden.

Even more unfortunately I played absolute rubbish, 12 points out, 10 back for 22 total!  Couldn't get any confidence going in the irons, which felt a little light, and kept under clubbing on approach shots. Two lost balls in not very long rough, one lost OB and one lost in a pond!  
Oh well, I've got two more rounds with these clubs to get some confidence before they go back in the cupboard, roll on Tuesday and Thursday. 

View attachment 30963

Click to expand...


Looks a very cool set.   Can you take a photo of the bag too.


----------



## Crow (May 31, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Looks a very cool set.   Can you take a photo of the bag too.
		
Click to expand...

I'll try and get one of the bag and trolley in Tuesday's game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2020)

Last day of two balls for 18 holes. Played with a nice guy from our Saturday roll up. Wind was stronger than I expected and I was utter crap, Couldn't do a thing off the tee and ball striking all round totally off. Scrambled brilliantly and putted well for a semblance of respectability. Bunker play very good too. Had a lesson on Wednesday and worked on it Friday for 60 balls but the changes, minor though they seemed at the time aren't bedding in. I can see a video of the swing going to the teaching pro for an update as I'm clearly missing a point somewhere or not actioning it correctly


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Last day of two balls for 18 holes. Played with a nice guy from our Saturday roll up. Wind was stronger than I expected and I was utter crap, Couldn't do a thing off the tee and ball striking all round totally off. Scrambled brilliantly and putted well for a semblance of respectability. Bunker play very good too. Had a lesson on Wednesday and worked on it Friday for 60 balls but the changes, minor though they seemed at the time aren't bedding in. I can see a video of the swing going to the teaching pro for an update as I'm clearly missing a point somewhere or not actioning it correctly
		
Click to expand...

You can't expect some 'changes' to bed in after 60 balls 2 days ago can you?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2020)

saving_par said:



			You can't expect some 'changes' to bed in after 60 balls 2 days ago can you?
		
Click to expand...

No but would have hoped after hitting it so well during the lesson and getting some good ones away on Friday that there would have been a modicum of competency. Not the end of the world as great company great weather and chipped pitched and got out of bunkers well so some good points


----------



## davemc1 (May 31, 2020)

Played a painfully slow round at allerton with stu. Can’t wait till all the newbies get fed up of being crap an give up (#dontgrowthegame). Roll on the comps, I’m obviously not a social golf fan. 

Started out fade slicing irons which was a shock, got it back together a bit back 9. 

Note, even after 1 round, Cleveland make far superior wedges to Wilson Staff


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2020)

Second post-lockdown round today, with the same mate as last week. We were both a heck of a lot worse than last week. Well, a fair bit worse but also had all the bad luck as well so the score was a lot worse. 27 points for me, and it took a rare par at the 18th when I hit a 35 yard pitch to tap-in distance which was a nice way to end at least.

Driving was similar to last week, started really good but then started to slice a couple later on. I brought my GAPR this time, three two shots with it, duffed the first two and hit a big draw the third time, which is actually what I bought it for, so mixed bag again. Bought the GAPR before lockdown but still not been really able to judge if it's staying in or not. Stay of execution.

Hit a couple of great putts. Experimented with using the hybrid to chip a couple of times when I was up against the collar where the grass gets longer - put to two feet both times so that was successful. Hit one god-awful shank on a par 3 with my 50° as well. I like to entertain.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2020)

Well after 2 months in a net hitting balls with irons, felt i was hitting it well, strike was good(used tape on the face) and thought i might have gained a bit of distance....

first game back at Nairn... hit it like i'd touched a club for the first time ever thst day, esp with woods, driver was just a weal slice and iron s not much better, scored OK and had a least 10 pars, but the rest were doubles at best. 2nd game, driving back, but still a bit weak. The main problem is with the 3 wood, my most consistant club in the back, which was always a draw carrying 215/20, every shot with this now is a slice which is going 150...

Played the Kings yesterday with Go Go, who is very competative, off the back tee's 6600, prep for a humping, played OK, 74 gross which is 4 over but a vast improv... and beat the bugger.

lesson learned, don't tinker with your swing unsupervised


----------



## DRW (Jun 1, 2020)

Definitely a what if weekend, what if I played better, I may have scored well

Beau, hit the ball well, ball going for mmmmmmmmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssss 10 GIR, 2 lost balls, 3 putted six of the GIR. Scored whatever

Mile, Yesterday with son, ball going for milllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssss, beat him for the 3rd time on the trot 2&1, hit the par 5 4th in 2, missed eagle putt , hit the par 4 18th off the tee, missed eagle putt didn't get one par on the back nine. Front nine solid. 3 birdies, scored okay


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Second post-lockdown round today, with the same mate as last week. We were both a heck of a lot worse than last week. Well, a fair bit worse but also had all the bad luck as well so the score was a lot worse. 27 points for me, and it took a rare par at the 18th when I hit a 35 yard pitch to tap-in distance which was a nice way to end at least.

Driving was similar to last week, started really good but then started to slice a couple later on. I brought my GAPR this time, three two shots with it, duffed the first two and hit a big draw the third time, which is actually what I bought it for, so mixed bag again. Bought the GAPR before lockdown but still not been really able to judge if it's staying in or not. Stay of execution.

Hit a couple of great putts. Experimented with using the hybrid to chip a couple of times when I was up against the collar where the grass gets longer - put to two feet both times so that was successful. Hit one god-awful shank on a par 3 with my 50° as well. I like to entertain.
		
Click to expand...

Finally getting my GAPR on the fairways. We were on mats or first cut when the lockdown kicked in. Only used it once on each of the 2 rounds I played over the weekend. I’m sure it will see more action when we move back to white tees. Courses are playing shorter just now, hybrids and rescues not required as much.


----------



## larmen (Jun 1, 2020)

Just played an 18 by myself and for the 1st time ever I broke 120. (Yellow tees)

I also broke 100 while I was at it, and with some control of the speed of putting 90 would have been possible
You can’t par a par 3 if you 3 put!
But I nearly hit both par 5 in regulation (inches right or short).

My golf is so much depending on a decent lie and I didn’t get those in winter.

Another tee time tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2020)

Dragged my ass around Ellesborough this afternoon, playing like I'd barely picked up a club before until the 15th when I suddenly woke up and parred in, virtually doubling my points tally  ......it really is a stupid game sometimes......


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jun 1, 2020)

Played with a mate at Waterstock, not the most challenging course but was in decent nick. Came in with 37 points with a few blobs, scored well on a few holes including a never before achieved 4 pointer on a par 5.

The pro shop was selling cans of cold beer and we were able to relax afterwards almost like the olden days!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Finally getting my GAPR on the fairways. We were on mats or first cut when the lockdown kicked in. Only used it once on each of the 2 rounds I played over the weekend. I’m sure it will see more action when we move back to white tees. Courses are playing shorter just now, hybrids and rescues not required as much.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure it's for me personally. I just don't seem to hit it well at all so far.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 1, 2020)

Joined up with 3 mates and played BB matchplay , birdied 2, 3 , 4 and 7 to be 3 up and 4 up with 7 to play, great fight back and they holed a outt on the last to half the match . Dropped a shot on the last for a 3 under par .


----------



## GG26 (Jun 1, 2020)

Had a great round today, matching my best previous score of 85.  

Was only three over gross stood on the 9th tee including a three putt from 20ft on the 6th.  Parred 10, and then three putted both 11 and 12 from just 10ft in each case.  Then my first ever back to back birdies on 14 and 15, the first with a 20ft putt and the second with a tee shot to 10 inches from the cup.  Was looking good to set a new low score for me, but loose play on 16 resulted in a 7, parred 17 and took an 8 on our par five 18th after pulling my drive an losing the ball.  Felt a low score was coming and there is definitely scope for even better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Dragged my ass around Ellesborough this afternoon, playing like I'd barely picked up a club before until the 15th when I suddenly woke up and parred in, virtually doubling my points tally  ......it really is a stupid game sometimes......
		
Click to expand...

It is the way some of us play it!

I was atrocious yesterday and had I not scrambled and putted so well I doubt I'd have made it to 25 points. A couple of good holes on the back nine but so bad overall. I've played a few rounds like yourself so it can't be lockdown rust


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2020)

First of 4 days of Hosting today. Got to meet @gopher99 (Jon) having had to miss a winter meet.

He got off to a flyer with 5 straight pars. Not playing with single figure players too often it felt like I was having a stinker. Back 9 started with a kick in birdie for me. I relinquished that on the 2nd  but then played two of my best bunker shots ever to record 2 consecutive sandy pars, which i'm confident in saying I've never done before. Pretty steady golf after that left me feeling i'd let a score go due to the start. Having just tallied it up, it would appear my "bad front 9" was merely 1 worse than handicap. So a nice 39 points (17 &22)!

Best of all, another person off the forum i'd be happy to have another round with and share a pint (when we can)!


----------



## Crow (Jun 1, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Had a great round today, matching my best previous score of 85. 

Was only three over gross stood on the 9th tee including a three putt from 20ft on the 6th.  Parred 10, and then three putted both 11 and 12 from just 10ft in each case.  Then my first ever back to back birdies on 14 and 15, the first with a 20ft putt and the second with a tee shot to 10 inches from the cup.  Was looking good to set a new low score for me, but loose play on 16 resulted in a 7, parred 17 and took an 8 on our par five 18th after pulling my drive an losing the ball.  Felt a low score was coming and there is definitely scope for even better.
		
Click to expand...

Well played Mike!  

It's always hard to hold your nerve over the closing holes when you know you've got a good score going, but you obviously have the ability so keep at it and a new PB will happen soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Had a great round today, matching my best previous score of 85. 

Was only three over gross stood on the 9th tee including a three putt from 20ft on the 6th.  Parred 10, and then three putted both 11 and 12 from just 10ft in each case.  Then my first ever back to back birdies on 14 and 15, the first with a 20ft putt and the second with a tee shot to 10 inches from the cup.  Was looking good to set a new low score for me, but loose play on 16 resulted in a 7, parred 17 and took an 8 on our par five 18th after pulling my drive an losing the ball.  Felt a low score was coming and there is definitely scope for even better.
		
Click to expand...

Good scoring and well done on the back to back birdies. Great too that you feel there is still room for improvement. Cut out those silly mistakes and you'll break 80


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Today witnessed the inaugural Battle of Watford South, as old Mr Traminator hosted young Orikoru San at the venerable Northwood GC.

Never been known for his negotiating skills, Traminator suggested a friendly matchplay and gave his young guest a friendly stroke allowance based on the latter's alleged recent form.
After missing 3 makeable birdie 🐦 putts to be level par after 4, Traminator found himself already 2 down as Orikoru came out the blocks in blistering fashion, birdieing the 1st and parring several more to take a handsome lead at the turn.

A mini fightback looked on, but after finding a bunker on 13 and a bush on the 14th, it was all over 6&4 and all the old man could do was take solace in the tin of beer handily stored in his bag.

A lovely day was had by all. 😊
		
Click to expand...

A very enjoyable round and thanks again for the invitation! A shot a hole was a tad generous in hindsight, but I'm sure neither of us expected me to do the front nine in 3 over! Back nine in +11 was more typical, but 85 gross / 38 points was a very good round for me overall. Good weather, good company and good golf.


----------



## larmen (Jun 2, 2020)

Played absolute rubbish this morning. started with an 8 (+4) after flushing a drive behind a tree, then got into it until I totally fell apart from 7 to 11 (8 was OK). I lost 5 balls in that stretch, used a found proV1 and drove it straight into somewhere on the 12th, then another ball I drove crawling along the fairway for 70 yard.
13 is a par 3 on the way to the car park so I played that and walked in from there. Not nursing a found ball for 5 holes when the drive is gone and I just lost more than a handful in 5 holes.

I played some absolute amazing shots as well, just not when expected. I had a handful of shots that went 15 yards further than they should have gone, twice overshooting a green, once running into a fairway bunker and twice for nothing which left me just a little nearer that I would have been. 


Maybe 3 days in a row are too much at the moment. Will get a half hour chipping lesson Wednesday or Thursday, then back again on the weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2020)

larmen said:



			Played absolute rubbish this morning. started with an 8 (+4) after flushing a drive behind a tree, then got into it until I totally fell apart from 7 to 11 (8 was OK). I lost 5 balls in that stretch, used a found proV1 and drove it straight into somewhere on the 12th, then another ball I drove crawling along the fairway for 70 yard.
13 is a par 3 on the way to the car park so I played that and walked in from there. Not nursing a found ball for 5 holes when the drive is gone and I just lost more than a handful in 5 holes.

I played some absolute amazing shots as well, just not when expected. *I had a handful of shots that went 15 yards further than they should have gone,* twice overshooting a green, once running into a fairway bunker and twice for nothing which left me just a little nearer that I would have been.


Maybe 3 days in a row are too much at the moment. Will get a half hour chipping lesson Wednesday or Thursday, then back again on the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because of the summer conditions? I've had three rounds since lockdown and it has been weird without the usual adjustment period from winter to summer. It's like all of my long and mid range shots are suddenly 30 yards longer, as they stay in the air longer and then bounce and roll much further.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2020)

Did him today good & proper
19-18 up after 9
Birdie on the 10th 
He fought back to level on the 18th tee at 30 points each

He had some bucket & spade issues while I got a nice par to finish on 33 points

It was simply beautiful out there today and teeing off at 8 am was perfect


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 30997


Did him today good & proper
19-18 up after 9
Birdie on the 10th
He fought back to level on the 18th tee at 30 points each

He had some bucket & spade issues while I got a nice par to finish on 33 points

It was simply beautiful out there today and teeing off at 8 am was perfect
		
Click to expand...

YOFT - Year of the Fragger - believe it folks


----------



## larmen (Jun 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Is that because of the summer conditions? I've had three rounds since lockdown and it has been weird without the usual adjustment period from winter to summer. It's like all of my long and mid range shots are suddenly 30 yards longer, as they stay in the air longer and then bounce and roll much further.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. I think it was down to strike. For example, a 95 yard PW on an 85 yard pin, I hit it a little softer, and it goes 115. A 75 SW I ripped it just to see and it goes 95, all air, no roll. My 7i should go 135 but twice went 150, but with roll on that.
Unfortunately my strike is just too inconsistent because they are as likely to just duff 80 yards along the ground.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 30997


Did him today good & proper
19-18 up after 9
Birdie on the 10th
He fought back to level on the 18th tee at 30 points each

He had some bucket & spade issues while I got a nice par to finish on 33 points

It was simply beautiful out there today and teeing off at 8 am was perfect
		
Click to expand...

No mention of the "inadvertent gamesmanship " then..........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			No mention of the "inadvertent gamesmanship " then..........
View attachment 30998

Click to expand...

You'd have clunked it anyway, I did profusely apologize for talking over your shot, you were too quick


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Looks a very cool set.   Can you take a photo of the bag too.
		
Click to expand...

Here you go Gary, and a couple of better pictures of the clubs too.
(See the Kro-Flite Dynamiter, made for me!)

Well all that chipping practice during the lockdown was a total waste of time, must have thrown 8 shots away due to chipping yips today.
25 points.


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You'd have clunked it anyway, I did profusely apologize for talking over your shot, you were too quick 

Click to expand...

not the first time he's been told he was too quick!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 2, 2020)

Crow said:



			Here you go Gary, and a couple of better pictures of the clubs too.
(See the Kro-Flite Dynamiter, made for me!)

Well all that chipping practice during the lockdown was a total waste of time, must have thrown 8 shots away due to chipping yips today.
25 points. 

View attachment 30999

View attachment 31000

View attachment 31001

Click to expand...


Cool.  Old school trolly to boot. 

My dad has a similar one gathering dust in the garage. 

I also think my brother made a go-kart out of one many years ago.  Hes 53 now.  Haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2020)

Better. Just but better. Hit a few balls and got out for nine holes. Still way down on distance and struggling to take my lesson on the course but not as abject as Sunday. One conclusion though, we need some serious rain. Very hard and fiery and a couple of the fairways that suffered a couple of summers back are starting to look a little dry and short of grass


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2020)

Am starting to seriously worry about when the wheels finally come off!

Duff on the first, lost ball on the 10th, yet round in 80 for easily my best round in a long time (EVER)!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Am starting to seriously worry about when the wheels finally come off!

Duff on the first, lost ball on the 10th, yet round in 80 for easily my best round in a long time (EVER)!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dave, looking forward to playing with you tomorrow 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Am starting to seriously worry about when the wheels finally come off!

Duff on the first, lost ball on the 10th, yet round in 80 for easily my best round in a long time (EVER)!
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Don;t worry about the wheels coming off, just keep doing whatever it is you're doing and long may it last


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Am starting to seriously worry about when the wheels finally come off!

Duff on the first, lost ball on the 10th, yet round in 80 for easily my best round in a long time (EVER)!
		
Click to expand...

Can I be on your team tomorrow?


----------



## GG26 (Jun 2, 2020)

Out again after yesterday’s good round, but didn’t start so well with a 7 on the second.  Improved to be net 7-under on the 17th tee, before finishing 8, 9!!  Just need to cut out those two or three poor holes each round.


----------



## Eagle2 (Jun 3, 2020)

Eagle 2 for me today... if ever there is a time to get involved it’s this surely?

ive told my wife about it but needed to share with people who actually care.... 

well maybe not care but can appreciate it at least.


----------



## IainP (Jun 3, 2020)

Eagle2 said:



			Eagle 2 for me today... if ever there is a time to get involved it’s this surely?

ive told my wife about it but needed to share with people who actually care....

well maybe not care but can appreciate it at least.
		
Click to expand...

Did the wife respond "why didn't you just do it in one?" 😁


----------



## GG26 (Jun 3, 2020)

Eagle2 said:



			Eagle 2 for me today... if ever there is a time to get involved it’s this surely?

ive told my wife about it but needed to share with people who actually care.... 

well maybe not care but can appreciate it at least.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, did the same last year, was well chuffed.


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2020)

Won my last matchplay comp last night to go 1 point ahead on the Mini-league leaderboard.  The previous leader who has led throughout has 1 match to play, so I'm reliant on the result of that match to know if I've swooped in at the last minute to win, or if that match is halved, I may have to play again in a play-off!

I was 1-down after the 7th, we had pretty much seesawed every hole up to that point, but back to back pars on 8 & 9 were good enough to win 1-up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			Won my last matchplay comp last night to go 1 point ahead on the Mini-league leaderboard.  The previous leader who has led throughout has 1 match to play, so I'm reliant on the result of that match to know if I've swooped in at the last minute to win, or if that match is halved, I may have to play again in a play-off!

I was 1-down after the 7th, we had pretty much seesawed every hole up to that point, but back to back pars on 8 & 9 were good enough to win 1-up.
		
Click to expand...

Top effort. Just a shame its out of your hands.


----------



## larmen (Jun 3, 2020)

Lesson today, just 30 minute in the short game area. Turns out I never use enough loft, and that is because I don't have or lost the confidence. Played a few different lies as well as different positions on the green and all worked out fairly well. After 30 minutes and about half a bucket of balls we looked at it and EVERY single ball was on the green. I haven't overshot it once, like I usually do on the course.

Next it is turning the opportunities into scores.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 3, 2020)

Unfortunately my uncles ill (not rona) so didn't play a full 18 hole course as planned. So played the 12 hole short course on my own again.

Veerry wiiindy. Which meant I shot higher than I have the last few times, just not used to adjusting for it yet. 

However, as stated on another thread. I tried out my new (to me) ping g crossover 3 iron and, well, wow... What a weapon. 

I think I'll go to bed dreaming of the ball flight on that thing. Just cut through the wind and kept bounding on and on, maybe only 20 yards less than  driver really but without the tendency to get held up or carried one way or the other.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Am starting to seriously worry about when the wheels finally come off!

Duff on the first, lost ball on the 10th, yet round in 80 for easily my best round in a long time (EVER)!
		
Click to expand...

2 days of golf after 4 hours sleep + wind + playing off the whites = I was right!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			Lesson today, just 30 minute in the short game area. Turns out I never use enough loft, and that is because I don't have or lost the confidence. Played a few different lies as well as different positions on the green and all worked out fairly well. After 30 minutes and about half a bucket of balls we looked at it and EVERY single ball was on the green. I haven't overshot it once, like I usually do on the course.

Next it is turning the opportunities into scores.
		
Click to expand...

It does make a huge difference. I think a lot of my well documented short game woes come from a lack of confidence, fed by too many fats and thins, which in turn leads to even less confidence. I stumbled across something in lockdown which has been really working - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPoXNLiueERIU7pIBQNOZcm90B-p4M0ss  I chipped and got out of bunkers really well at the weekend and its fed my desire to keep working on the short game especially my pitching which I feel is more under control again. I hope you have turned a corner too


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2020)

Just got back from a pleasant afternoon at princes with papas, hooker and fragger.
Played some decent golf and also some crap


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			Just got back from a pleasant afternoon at princes with papas, hooker and fragger.
Played some decent golf and also some crap
		
Click to expand...

You must have had a bet, who took the money 🤔


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			You must have had a bet, who took the money 🤔
		
Click to expand...

No bets mate


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			You must have had a bet, who took the money 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Once the clubhouse is open I’m sure the more social part will come in, but if you can’t mock someone for 20 minutes over a pint, I’m not sure a few quid really adds anything.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Once the clubhouse is open I’m sure the more social part will come in, but if you can’t mock someone for 20 minutes over a pint, I’m not sure a few quid really adds anything.
		
Click to expand...

You didnt win then.....


----------



## Lump (Jun 3, 2020)

Lost on the 18th by 1pt in a friendly 4bbb. Played to 1 and struck everything really well. 
Played a couple of holes behind Tommy Fleetwood who has been having a few sessions with Graham Walker. Hard to gauge but he appeared to be nutting it


----------



## BrianM (Jun 3, 2020)

Lump said:



			Lost on the 18th by 1pt in a friendly 4bbb. Played to 1 and struck everything really well.
Played a couple of holes behind Tommy Fleetwood who has been having a few sessions with Graham Walker. Hard to gauge but he appeared to be nutting it
		
Click to expand...

The game must be a gift playing off 1 😀


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You didnt win then.....

Click to expand...

whilst i think my earlier post clarified that somewhat....

That being said, my point was that I’m more than happy to be the butt of everyone’s jokes in the bar after. But handing someone a couple of quid in the car park and heading out isn’t the same.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 3, 2020)

Really nice afternoon at Princes with Papas, Hooker & Dando 
Played the Dunes 9 followed by the Himalayas 9, off the whites, which seemed like a good idea at first, but on the back 9 the wind really kicked in and playing into the wind was really hard.

Good banter, challenging course, got rid of a few cobwebs 

Thanks to Papas for hosting 👍


----------



## larmen (Jun 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It does make a huge difference. I think a lot of my well documented short game woes come from a lack of confidence, fed by too many fats and thins, which in turn leads to even less confidence. I stumbled across something in lockdown which has been really working - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPoXNLiueERIU7pIBQNOZcm90B-p4M0ss  I chipped and got out of bunkers really well at the weekend and its fed my desire to keep working on the short game especially my pitching which I feel is more under control again. I hope you have turned a corner too
		
Click to expand...

I like Danny Maude, he is a lot like a Mike in Silveremere not talking about angles and focusing on rhythm.

Funnily meandmygolf put out a chipping video today which is different to the lesson I had. I introduced a little shaft lean back into it to improve strike, they take it out to use the bounce, just like I did before. Hmmm.


I watched a Clay Ballard one about bunker a couple of weeks ago and if there is sand in it I come out every time. That is until I got told they are GUR and I should pick up.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 3, 2020)

Not today, but yesterday evening. First round at my new club (Scarcroft). Started awful, with 5 off the tee! Driving was pooor throughout, but short game and putting was unusually good. Looking forward to the next round


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 4, 2020)

Played in my first 4 ball yesterday since the enforced break. Played to handicap, but don't really judge it by that. It was just so much fun being back in a 4 ball again. We lost on 17, but who cares?

As for slow play, no, it wasn't slow. We started at 10, and were round comforta ly in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 4, 2020)

Started off disasterously today. Duffed my hybrid off the 1st tee, and duffed the 2nd shot (same hybrid) as well. The hybrid has been brilliant since we started back, but decided there and then it had to go on the naughty step.

Went with driver instead for the first time since the restart, it went like a dream. Irons were excellent too. Managed to birdie our par 5 10th after stiffing a 7 iron to 3 feet, first time I've birdied that hole.

Ended up with 39 points. Would have been a lot better if the putter had been working, missed 5 putts from within 5 feet. Oh well, can't have it all!

Really pleased with how I'm playing at present, the enforced lay off seems to have done me good. Very enjoyable round, didn't even notice the torrential rain on the last 4 or 5 holes!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2020)

Hit some balls and finally starting to find something. Driver not so good. Need it to click soon as the pro shop are running a competition on Sunday


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2020)

I started with three pars ................................................. then totally fell off a cliff.
It was just horrible and I managed to scramble to 20 pathetic points.
Driving, pitching, chipping, putting ................. all just absolute crap.
Hated it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			I started with three pars ................................................. then totally fell off a cliff.
It was just horrible and I managed to scramble to 20 pathetic points.
Driving, pitching, chipping, putting ................. all just absolute crap.
Hated it!
		
Click to expand...

Tough day. Was it a repetitive miss (slice) or was it strke? Unlike you and you're normally more consistent and scoring better even on an off day


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2020)

Played a 78 year old guy at Ellesborough today, been a member for 41 years and knows the greens like the back of his hand
Mustard short game, hits everything 150 yards straight, never gets into trouble.

Playing matchplay and 50p bits I wasn’t doing too bad, but found myself 5 down after 9 (if playing Stableford I would have had 14 points) 

Started a fight back on the back 9 he began to tire and a few mistakes crept into his game,  mostly bunker related
Meanwhile I was on fire ended 1 up, took a quid off him and had 22 points, first time I have played to handicap at Ellesborough or anywhere else for a while.

It was an education watching him around the greens, he holed a couple of really long ones on the front 9 and was incredibly close on several others.

YOTF 😎


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Played a 78 year old guy at Ellesborough today, been a member for 41 years and knows the greens like the back of his hand
Mustard short game, hits everything 150 yards straight, never gets into trouble.

Playing matchplay and 50p bits I wasn’t doing too bad, but found myself 5 down after 9 (if playing Stableford I would have had 14 points)

Started a fight back on the back 9 he began to tire and a few mistakes crept into his game,  mostly bunker related
Meanwhile I was on fire ended 1 up, took a quid off him and had 22 points, first time I have played to handicap at Ellesborough or anywhere else for a while.

It was an education watching him around the greens, he holed a couple of really long ones on the front 9 and was incredibly close on several others.

YOTF 😎
		
Click to expand...

I'm telling you, new home and it's the YOTF


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tough day. Was it a repetitive miss (slice) or was it strke? Unlike you and you're normally more consistent and scoring better even on an off day
		
Click to expand...

A combination of fats and tops, plus I just couldn't get the pace of the greens.
My head wasn't in it because a couple of hours earlier I watched my Wolf being driven away by it's new owner.
I hated that and I hated the golf, but hey ho, I'll get over it. 
I must learn not to get so attached to a big lump of metal!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 4, 2020)

Played this afternoon on my own which I don't much care for, could do with the practice ground opening.

Course very quiet but several showers meant waterproofs on and off. 

Another round of shoite, pushing it right of start line most of the time apart from 3 big flippy pulls. Putting rubbish so playing more like a 15 hcap as opposed to 5 at present.

Back is not good either, so all parts of my game and body the same as last year...


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2020)

News has just arrived that I've won my mini- league with the leader of the Comp throughout, other than when I beat him on Tuesday to go top by 1 point, has just lost his game in hand 😳

A nice little tickle (£360) will go towards some top steaks & fine wine when the clubhouse reopens for the four of us that took part 🍽🥩🍷

Looking forward to the rest of the season, especially as I’ve had some emails from some clubs today that are still holding their Opens, Hollinwell being the first on June 22nd 🏌🏿‍♂️

#YOTF lll 🐟


----------



## Eagle2 (Jun 4, 2020)

Really enjoyable round today... getting used to my new club and played -1 handicap. The biggest plus is I never felt like I played particularly well but I was able to play sensible...

normally I am left thinking why didn’t I take my medicine etc. but feel like I kept it on the short stuff and accepted bogeys out of position.
it feels good doing it off the whites too... lets throw it all away tomorrow in my 10 hole comp off the yellows.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2020)

Now I'm getting confused....
Is it YOTF or YOTF....?


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2020)

Tee booked for me to have a hit on my own at 4.40pm today - it was pouring at 4pm, but just drizzling lightly as I walked to the club - someone coming the other way said in passing 'rather you than me' - booking in at the shop and it had completely stopped by the time I walked up to the first tee. Didn't see anyone at all ahead or behind me until the fifth and didn't get held up at all (I love ten minute tee times).

Hit my irons better than anytime in the last five years, a help with that was watching Kevin Kisner play against four amateurs on Fore Play youtube channel last night - I'd already suspected in the last week that I hit the ball much more smoothly when i don't try to smash it and watching Kisner the difference in how the amateurs seemed to be trying to hit the ball hard and how little effort he appeared to need to make convinced me that I should deliberately swing smoother - so much more control and the ball was flying at least as far as before.

Very happy with how I'm playing at the moment and that's helped largely by how good the course is just now - greens need to speed up a bit but that will come - apart from that it's everything I want in a course I play regularly, and the fact that golf is pretty relaxed with nobody being stupid is a joy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			A combination of fats and tops, plus I just couldn't get the pace of the greens.
My head wasn't in it because a couple of hours earlier I watched my Wolf being driven away by it's new owner.
I hated that and I hated the golf, but hey ho, I'll get over it.
I must learn not to get so attached to a big lump of metal!
		
Click to expand...

You and I know you're better than that but it's so hard when you aren't in it mentally. I've tried playing 9 after work (before Covid) after a stressful day and the head is still going over everything that happened and what needs doing tomorrow and the swing is quick and jerky and it's a mess. Come back the next day after a calmer day and play like I can. It's a stupid game


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 4, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Played this afternoon on my own which I don't much care for, could do with the practice ground opening.

Course very quiet but several showers meant waterproofs on and off.

Another round of shoite, pushing it right of start line most of the time apart from 3 big flippy pulls. Putting rubbish so playing more like a 15 hcap as opposed to 5 at present.

Back is not good either, so all parts of my game and body the same as last year...

Click to expand...

I'm also in a bad way with my back.  Played one game so far since golf returned.  Missed all the good weather.  Hoping to get back out on Sunday. Will have to see.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 4, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I'm also in a bad way with my back.  Played one game so far since golf returned.  Missed all the good weather.  Hoping to get back out on Sunday. Will have to see. 

Click to expand...

Hope your back loosens up a bit.

Mine is better when I'm fairly active, spending too much time sitting at the moment which it does not like at al.

Got enough swing issues at the moment without subconciously protecting the back which normally means early extention with me


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 4, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Hope your back loosens up a bit.

Mine is better when I'm fairly active, spending too much time sitting at the moment which it does not like at al.

Got enough swing issues at the moment without subconciously protecting the back which normally means early extention with me 

Click to expand...



I did nothing for 2months then tried a home work out 2 days before my first game to loosen up.  Obviously over did it.  Played through pain then woke up crippled. 

Disaster 


Feel like I'm closer to being ready.  May just have to take the plunge on Sunday and see how it goes. 

As you say. Getting it moving again can help.


----------



## IainP (Jun 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Now I'm getting confused....
Is it YOTF or YOTF....?

Click to expand...

The plural of fish, is fish, so does Fragger have any fish like traits?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2020)

IainP said:



			The plural of fish, is fish, so does Fragger have any fish like traits?
		
Click to expand...

Well he can be a slimey, can hold his breath underwater for a while and carps on a bit...so....yeah..


----------



## gopher99 (Jun 5, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			First of 4 days of Hosting today. Got to meet @gopher99 (Jon) having had to miss a winter meet.

He got off to a flyer with 5 straight pars. Not playing with single figure players too often it felt like I was having a stinker. Back 9 started with a kick in birdie for me. I relinquished that on the 2nd  but then played two of my best bunker shots ever to record 2 consecutive sandy pars, which i'm confident in saying I've never done before. Pretty steady golf after that left me feeling i'd let a score go due to the start. Having just tallied it up, it would appear my "bad front 9" was merely 1 worse than handicap. So a nice 39 points (17 &22)!

Best of all, another person off the forum i'd be happy to have another round with and share a pint (when we can)!
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for hosting me, and it was nice to put a face to a forum name. You shouldn’t be to down on yourself, you played really well and if you carrying on playing like you did it won’t be long before you are in single figures.😀 And you are right, the only thing missing after the round was a nice cold beer.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 5, 2020)

Pulled into the car park this morning to be greeted by an almighty hailstorm. Thankfully it passed after 10 minutes, sunshine and showers after that.

Golf was decent, continued my recent form, scoring 35 points. Won by a point. Happy days


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 5, 2020)

First day of 4balls today, 10 minute gaps.
Lovely smooth pace of play.. A few gaps available on start sheet so obviously course has a wee bit of spare capacity so hopefully everyone is getting the games they want. 
The least said about my actual standard of play, the better...


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2020)

I've just realised that yesterday, having parred the first three holes, I then averaged worse than double bogey for the next fifteen!
Don't dwell, Slime, don't dwell.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			I've just realised that yesterday, having parred the first three holes, I then averaged worse than double bogey for the next fifteen!
Don't dwell, Slime, don't dwell.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not and erase it from the memory banks. It didn't happen


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 5, 2020)

18 at Hindhead with the vice Captain to get a feel for the course, excellent experience all round except I left my A Game at home. Wow, proper greens were a real problem for me coming from MerristWood, firm and fast! Had a small downhill left to right and I knocked it further past the other side. 
Hindhead is a lot shorter than MerristWood on paper but damn it’s certainly not easier as a result. I can see my handicap going up before it comes down unless I can get some serious hours on the short game area and putting green. 
Needless to say, I’ll definitely be joining if they’ll have me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			18 at Hindhead with the vice Captain to get a feel for the course, excellent experience all round except I left my A Game at home. Wow, proper greens were a real problem for me coming from MerristWood, firm and fast! Had a small downhill left to right and I knocked it further past the other side.
Hindhead is a lot shorter than MerristWood on paper but damn it’s certainly not easier as a result. I can see my handicap going up before it comes down unless I can get some serious hours on the short game area and putting green.
Needless to say, I’ll definitely be joining if they’ll have me.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure you'll get the pace sorted soon (until comps return and they iron them for the big events). Short doesn't mean easier. When we were based in the middle of Ascot racecourse it was pretty short at around 5400 yards but so fiddly with very small firm greens to try and hit. Not many teams ever beat us there and local knowledge was key


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2020)

Played last night. First four ball since the lockdown.

Round in three hours forty, which was not bad as we were the last four ball out on the course. Two ball which teed off half and hour behind us caught us on the 18th green.

Usual rubbish to start with, blob on the first and another on the 6th, but after that some decent golf for 38 points. Really can't wait for them to reopen the nets, so I can have a warm up.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 5, 2020)

9 holes round Holtye this afternoon. 16 points, some abhorrent golf shots and some wonderful with lots of 'meh' thrown in! really starting to feel like my game is getting to where I'd like it though. 18 at Seaford head booked in for Monday... Probably forget which end of the club to use by then!


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am sure you'll get the pace sorted soon (until comps return and they iron them for the big events). Short doesn't mean easier. When we were based in the middle of Ascot racecourse it was pretty short at around 5400 yards but so fiddly with very small firm greens to try and hit. Not many teams ever beat us there and local knowledge was key
		
Click to expand...

I hope you’re right, honestly felt like I could use my wooden floors for practice when I was watching the putts sail past. I’ve got so used to greens that just hold any old chip shot you throw at it. The thinking was just basic, like just a bit left of the hole. Hindhead, if you didn’t read your chip shots like a putt you had no chance. 
Their short par 4 13th chewed me up and spat me out. Pulled my drive left which left me 65 yards downhill from the 12th fairway into a green sloping heavily away from me. I had no chance 😂


----------



## Eagle2 (Jun 6, 2020)

First 4 ball since the beginning of Feb and it has highlighted what was lost since golf returned... I would take single or 2 ball over no golf at all unlike others stated but you just can’t beat 4 ball. Helps I played well scoring 22pts off 3/4 in a 10 hole comp too.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 6, 2020)

My first 18 of 2020 is tomorrow, planning to take no more than a 4 iron off the tee, should be interesting... 

I have literally not hit a driver since September 2019 but had good iron practice in between so going to hit what I know.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2020)

First round of our Summer Swindle Cup 
5 birdies 😁 5 bogeys 🤬 - level par round for 39 points , second place with the leader at 41 points 

The best news is the sprinkler system has been fully installed and working - long way to go to get full coverage but the fairways are clearly improving and the approach’s are excellent , when it’s really working it’s going to make a massive difference to us.


----------



## Siolag (Jun 6, 2020)

49 on our makeshift front 9, which has 3 of the 3 par 5s. Very pleased with it. 

On the first hole there was a group of three ladies sitting having a picnic on the fairway. I politely said it may not be safe to sit there and they just giggled and then proceeded to film me take my shot. They moved after we’d hit our third shots, I had also called the pro shop and he was out shooing them away when we got down the second.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2020)

Played a nice three-ball with us scoring using the 6 pt a hole format.  Giving loads of shots to my companions I was dicked out of sight and came a very distant last scoring only 25pts (out of 108 available) - but I didn’t do a single unmentionable and got a nice eagle on our 8th - holing out from about 60yds. 👍


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played a nice three-ball with us scoring using the 6 pt a hole format.  Giving loads of shots to my companions I was dicked out of sight and came a very distant last scoring only 25pts (out of 108 available) - but I didn’t do a single unmentionable and got a nice eagle on our 8th - holing out from about 60yds. 👍
		
Click to expand...

 Join the eagle club on that hole Hugh. I also had a two on the 5th in a Pro Am.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2020)

Played yesterday afternoo  with CVG and at the moment I'm even more inconsistent than Mr Inconsistency himself..Fragger in case you couldn't guess.
Played some holes so well I made it look easy and more so badly words can't describe it.
I had 2 blobs, nothing unusual there.
But I had 11..yes 11 1 point holes.........
The wind was up, the greens were slick and I was either half an ounce under or 3lbs over on so many putts 
I feel it's going to take some time to work out the summer slick greens...Spring, Autumn and Winter aren't so quick.
Didnt help that I left myself in some impossible places - pitching over a bunker from a downhill lie onto a down slope with bunkers and rubbish behind is never going to end well
Still, 3 more goes this week coming and we're back to 3 balls so CVG can blame Fragger for everything and I'll find my game again...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 6, 2020)

First 18 hole stableford comp of the year and the weather was awful. Seemed to be going ok with 25 points after 12 holes but then the yips with the driver set in and only scored 5 points on the last 6 holes.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 6, 2020)

Played first comp today since opening up again and got myself a nice cut from 8.7, down to 8.1. Well happy with that, even though as per usual with this game it could’ve/would’ve/should’ve been better. 🥳🥳


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2020)

Well I've just got back after legging it off the course from thunder & lightning! We managed to get 15 holes in though. A pretty good slow and steady round for me, a lot of bogeys, snuck a few pars in towards the end so I managed 30 points for 15 holes, right on handicap. Pleased with how my consistency of not hitting too many horror shots seems to be improving. That's four rounds back since lockdown, and in three of them I've played to handicap or better. I could've holed more putts today too but they just didn't drop for me.

Hit my new F9 5 wood today. Complete baptism of fire, cellophane off and hit it for the first time on the third tee - and absolutely smashed it. Struck perfectly in the centre of the face, little draw that saw me up the left side of the fairway, exactly what you want for the hole. I hit it again on the 6th tee and another absolute cracker. Tried one off the deck on the 7th, wasn't the best lie and I didn't catch it great but it was quite a forgiving bad one. Finally hit it on 9th tee, and pushed it slightly down the right but still a good strike otherwise. Honeymoon period of course but delighted with it on first impression, had a really nice feel to it and seemingly easy enough to hit for me, someone who's never fully got on with woods. Long may it continue!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

Far better today. 35 points and made a mess of the 15th, the par 5 after being greenside in three. Driver much better but not perfect. Irons better too but again room for improvement. Bar the mockery around the 15th I chipped and pitched well and bunker play was good. Putting was steady. Really didn't think I swung it well but got it round without too many issues. Feel I can improve further and that's a good feeling. Scored and didn't get into too much trouble which hasn't always been the case. Booked in to hit some balls and warm up before our first competition tomorrow so hoping to find some tempo and strike


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 6, 2020)

Fifth round in eight days for me tonight, it's probably six years since I played as much as this. Largely still happy with how I'm hitting the ball and birdied 18 for the third time in five rounds, should have had another couple of birdies too.

Started in beautiful sunshine and got 12 holes like that, was spitting rain on and off after that but apart from the temperature dropping when it clouded over nothing to worry about - round in two hours twenty and not a soul in front or behind us after the ninth - walked the 800 yards home from the 18th and as I type this it's just started battering down rain.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 6, 2020)

First comp and played rubbish to match the weather. 26 points 
At least it wasn’t a qualifier


----------



## 5OTT (Jun 6, 2020)

Mixed day, played 5 over my handicap but was generally happy with my game. dropped 7 shots on 2 par 4's at the end of the round through poor decision making.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

Should probably be in golf irritations but not rain forecast and heavy drizzle for most of the back nine and then a heavier and more persistent rain for the last two holes. Wouldn't have wanted to have played too many more. Yes I could have put waterproofs on but a faff and decided an umbrella in that wind would have been a pain too. Definitely needed and going to change the complexion of the way the semi rough and bunkers play as it's not really stopped all afternoon. Forgot to mention a birdie at our tricky 14th (420 par 4 SI 4) and parring the last and hitting a GIR in the first time in many, many months (even taking into account lockdown). 

Don't know about anyone else but loved playing as a four again. Back round in 3 1/2 hours although felt longer (perhaps the rain) but so much more banter


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 6, 2020)

Played my first round of nine holes since the end of lockdown at Welford. Lovely course. Having only really played in winter so far it took a bit of getting used to the hard ground and what this does to the bounce and run. It’s also fair to say I am very rusty. My brother took a few videos of my swing and it looks awful. 

Nonetheless a reasonable round where I did manage to hit some decent shots and even the driver was getting more straight. Bizarrely I seem to have developed a bit of a draw rather than my usual push with my irons. No idea why but it took a bit of readjusting to account for that. I’m not complaining, although whether it hangs around for the next outing we shall see!

Best couple of shots were a really nice 5 iron from the tee on a par 3 that actually would have been better with a 6 or maybe even a 7 given the tail wind. After finding the ball in deep rough on a mound off the back of the green I hit a perfect flop shot to within a yard of the pin. Total fluke but man it felt good!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			4 of us stood on the 1st tee commenting how the course could do with some proper rain.

3 hours later we legged it back in from the 16th green in torrential rain ☔ , thunder ⚡ and lightning 🌩.

Oh how we laughed. Not. 😅
		
Click to expand...

You must have been out at the same time as us then!   Proper black clouds around quarter past 5 so we knew it was coming and ready to leg it, haha.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 6, 2020)

First round since playing in December, went pretty much as planned with impressive inconsistency. Lost many balls but it was great to be back out in the course, something I have missed due to lockdown and new baby.

Played the Cathedral course at Chichester, highlight of the round being on the green and pin high on the 566 yard par 5 8th after a driver and a wedge. It may have been downwind and got a good bounce but still felt good. Unsurprisingly 3 putted and walked off with a par. 🙈


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			First round since playing in December, went pretty much as planned with impressive inconsistency. Lost many balls but it was great to be back out in the course, something I have missed due to lockdown and new baby.

Played the Cathedral course at Chichester, highlight of the round being on the green and pin high on the 566 yard par 5 8th after a driver and a wedge. It may have been downwind and got a good bounce but still felt good. Unsurprisingly 3 putted and walked off with a par. 🙈
		
Click to expand...

The good old three putts when hitting a par 5 in two. Similar to the driveable par 4 and doing the same. Two bloody good tonks to get to the green on a hole that long, down wind or not


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The good old three putts when hitting a par 5 in two. Similar to the driveable par 4 and doing the same. Two bloody good tonks to get to the green on a hole that long, down wind or not
		
Click to expand...

The drive would have had a good bounce along with a good run out on a hard fairway but either way I reckon it’s probably my longest ever drive.


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2020)

First time back playing in fourballs started for us today, so we threw the balls up and enjoyed a Matchplay pairs with 3 mates who’ve been in the mini league we’d been playing. 

We went 4 up after 6 holes courtesy of me parring 1, 3, 4 & 6, I’m pretty confident I could have parred the 2nd also but I had 2 for it so I lagged it 😏

We went on to be 2 up on the turn with me being 6 over gross after a silly and unnecessary double on the 8th😡

2 more nice regulation pars on 10 & 11 but only halves and a great up & down par on 12 to stay 2-up, the battle now was in full flow. 

Then it started, I caught 2 bunkers on 13 for a double and my partner made par but they birdied to start a mighty come back 🤔

Almost identical on 14 and they’d pegged 2 back to go all square, a bogey for both of us on 15 and we we stayed all square going up 16, which we lost to another birdie, so suddenly we were 1-down for the first time in the match 😳

The banter was in full swing, with talks of 4-up & lost shirts having stars stitched on them for repeat performances 😜

But another par at last for me on 17 to go back all square up the 18th stunned them into silence 🤫

Great drive up 18, but I caught the greenside bunker right of the green on my approach, the danger man was was on in 2, but with a tricky 8ft downhill putt, I came out the bunker to 5ft, he rolled past the hole by 4ft, I lipped for bogey with a shot to secure nett par, he pushed & missed the return for bogey and we won 😎

What a great match and round full of banter with loads of good golf, we’d worked out I was 12 over gross with 3 silly doubles, but as much as I was really happy with my round, in some very testing weather at times, to be back playing in fourballs was great. 

We’re all off to play the Hotchkin tomorrow 🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## larmen (Jun 7, 2020)

Quick 9 this morning and I played my best golf ever. I only equaled the best score, but the shots were all (but 2) good and I just didn't get the luck.
Driver used to be my nemesis but it became my weapon. When just before lockdown I once toped out at over 190 yard, today's round seen me hit 6/6 drives over 200 yard topping out at 219, and one got stopped by a bunker 'I never reach'. 4 on fairway, the other 2 in great position just off it but in position.

Approach wasn't great, I think unlucky. I had a lot of puts from the fringe, and a couple of shots a handful of yards long or of the side. But chipping was good following the lesson last Wednesday. Putting once again all 2 puts.
I duffed one shot on the last (8 i from 125 went 20y) knowing that a par sees me having a new best score.

I think  I got unlucky with only 1 GIR and 1 par, but I really liked how I played today. Tomorrow I have a time for the 18 hole course, I hope it transfers over there.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 7, 2020)

Played again Saturday morning, shot 46 again (par 33) for 9 holes. Shooting about that score consistently now. Got my first ever birdie on 146 yard par 3 4th hole. Hit 8 iron and it was rolling tight at the hole, thought it was going in for a second but stopped 4 inches short. Also hit my longest drive ever, 237 yards right down the middle of fairway. 
Really noticing how poor my putting is now the greens are running fast. 
Spent 40 ninutes on the practice green after the round and gonna start doing that every time i play or visit the range. 
Back out Tuesday night.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 7, 2020)

Cheeky early morning back 9 with Imurg today,

Started like a train with net par and a Birdie on 11th to lead 6-2 after 2 holes

(Drive, 9 iron to 6 feet, drain the downhill putt) 


Decent drive and 2 nd shot on the par 5 12th leaving a simple 9 iron to the green

So Fragger then pulls it into the bundoo, and it all went badly downhill from there

Ended up an honourable draw 13 each

Imurg played some decent stuff , driving was good, but hasn’t got the green speed sussed yet 👍


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2020)

Was very tough off the whites on the Hotchkin today, the white blocks couldn’t be put any further back, I swear some were on the blue/black tees, it was a big ask on some holes just to reach the fairway over the Heather, which is now coloring up and much higher as it’s blooming/flowering. 

It wasn’t pretty at times, I’ve never been in so many bunkers, but my partner and I ground it out to win the spoils, so back-to-back wins for me. 

After I won the 7th to go all square, we halved every hole up to the 13th, my partner then birdied 14, and I parred 15, and from nowhere we were suddenly 2-up, I then halved the 16th with a shot and the feeling of not being in a position to loose was a huge relief as it was really tough out there. 

My partner then birdied 17 and another brown note was added to the collection 😎🏌🏿‍♂️💰

I’m knackered 😳😜

#YOTF lll 🐟


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 7, 2020)

Social 3 ball off the white tees this morning. Bit of a recurring theme going on now for me, ball striking was really good and easily good enough to win the 3 ball. But my short game around the greens is really bad and getting worse. Every round is mid 70’s, but if I could chip and pitch with a lot more confidence these rounds would be low 70’s or maybe even better.

A lot of hard work is needed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2020)

Sunday swindle - playing off 2 today , 39 points came 3rd on CB - I would be dangerous if I could hole some more putts - ball striking right now is crisp and driving the ball well


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 7, 2020)

Played Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The unmentionables have reared there ugly head again. 

Friday had 19 points, Saturday 24 and today 32. Each round had easily double figure unmentionables so very happy with todays round.

Have a course lesson booked for next Saturday evening, as at the range not hitting them. Really need to fix this as putting beginning to come back and long game is decent!


----------



## Crow (Jun 7, 2020)

Played a 4-ball match against the group behind, best two Stableford to score on each hole, all to score on par threes. we won 89 to 80.

Didn't keep my score but think it would have been around 33 or 34 points so a good day.

Showery day so I left the wooden woods at home and took out my Mizuno White Fang graphite headed (and shafted) 1, 3, 5 & 7 woods, TP-9 irons 3 to SW and a Leatham Hotblade putter.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 7, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sunday swindle - playing off 2 today , 39 points came 3rd on CB - I would be dangerous if I could hole some more putts - ball striking right now is crisp and driving the ball well
		
Click to expand...

Sub par, very nice. I played with DB today, he’s got some expensive new toys !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Sub par, very nice. I played with DB today, he’s got some expensive new toys !
		
Click to expand...

All the Vega Irons and Wedges ? He was hitting them well just before lockdown - just couldn’t putt 😁


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 7, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All the Vega Irons and Wedges ? He was hitting them well just before lockdown - just couldn’t putt 😁
		
Click to expand...

Hes got a very nice £500 laser, with full colour course mapping in the viewfinder. But on the negative side, he lost his putter headcover which as you know could be a £400 hole in his wallet ! Ouch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Hes got a very nice £500 laser, with full colour course mapping in the viewfinder. But on the negative side, he lost his putter headcover which as you know could be a £400 hole in his wallet ! Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the Garmin one , it’s impressive and was looking at one until I saw the price 😲😲

Ouch on losing the putter cover


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2020)

First competition since lockdown. You opted to enter as you entered and the marshal ticked you off the start sheet and the office is deducting it via your club account. One card per group and few local rules about bunkers etc. Played in fours and great to be out and have some competitive golf. Non-qualifying. 

I played quite well and managed 35 points but let so many opportunities go. Out in 19 points and managed to make a horlicks of the 4th. My short game that had served so well for a few weeks went AWOL and very erratic no more so than a thinned pitch from the front of the 9th into the back collar and then holed a downhill slippery chip back. Got the shot back and standing on the 13th level 2's. Teed it up and as I swung we heard a massive "fore" while I was making the swing. I was committed and couldn't pull out but came off the shot and carved it right into cabbage. Got it out but didn't score. Poor tee shot at the next and three points gone in two holes. Played the rest OK but had I chipped better coming home could have nicked an extra point or two. Won't be in the hunt but pleased to hit the buffer. Onwards to the next


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 7, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah the Garmin one , it’s impressive and was looking at one until I saw the price 😲😲

Ouch on losing the putter cover
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I loved the look of it, and then I too saw the price and can’t justify it. A bog standard Bushnell is all I need. The gadgets can’t hit the shots. If I had £500 burning a hole in my pocket that bad, I’d go and see Mr H up at Dalmahoy and get him to sort me out. 😂


----------



## richart (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice birdie at the last to half my match with my mate Lee. Bit of a slow two ball though, three hours ten.First time off the whites this year, and 33 points, so very average.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Nice birdie at the last to half my match with my mate Lee. Bit of a slow two ball though, three hours ten.First time off the whites this year, and 33 points, so very average.
		
Click to expand...

I'd kill for average at the moment.....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 7, 2020)

First 18 of the year was a game of 4/5ths...

Could barely hit it for four holes, literally scuttling it across the ground at best, then went 8 over gross for the remaining 14 holes...


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2020)

My post lockdown average is 26½ points!


----------



## DRW (Jun 8, 2020)

Played at Llanymynech golf, first time I have played all the holes. Fantastic views but its a good workout with the hilly nature of the course. I have Aches everywhere this morning

Finished the matchplay 4:4:4, wife retained title after she smashed us during the week.

3 birdies, 3 lost balls, lots of pars, fats going the same distance as a good hit, greens were rolling nicely. Charged round in less than 3 hours, no wonder I feel plop today.


----------



## larmen (Jun 8, 2020)

Today didn't go to plan at all. Started with my new longest drive middle of the fairway on the 1st, pitched on from 60 yard and then a 3 putt bogey. On the 2nd I drove OK but ended up on a sloped lie, 2 more to get onto the green, 3 putt for double bogey. The 3rd I played well again for GIR and another 3 putt for bogey. ...

I had 24 putts on the 1st 9 holes and 19 on the 2nd 9 holes. Driving became erratic making approach shots difficult. Just didn't get into it today at all.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 8, 2020)

Started off like a train today, birdied the first, and then had birdie putt lip out on the 2nd. 22 points on the front nine.

2 OOB drives on the back 9 cost me, but ended up with 37 points to win comfortably.

Changed putters, got my old Nike Method out of the garage and it did pretty well. Had 10 minutes on the practice green before starting which helped. Need to try to make that a habit.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 8, 2020)

My ball striking was back on it today and I don't think that I've ever played so well tee to green.  The putting was not good though and missed three par putts of under 3ft on the first six holes. 

Net result was my lowest score to date with an 84.  What was more pleasing was that this was my first round without a 7 and only double bogeyed one hole (the par 3 3rd).  If I can get the putting sorted, a score in the 70s may be on the cards.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2020)

Note to self. Don't go to play or hit balls after a busy and stressful day in work. It doesn't go to plan. Hit some balls when I got to the club to warm up. Crap and tempo was so quick and back to my blink and you miss it swing. Not a problem thought I. Go out and play nine and it'll slot into place. After all I had 35 points yesterday. Nope. Total mess and even the short game has gone on holiday. Bugger. Try again tomorro


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 8, 2020)

Well after my first post lockdown 18 last week coming in with 37 points, a 16 point quick 9 last Friday the wheels were bound to come off at some point... a mighty 22 points today. At least I was consistent hitting 11 out and 11 back! Couldn't get off the tee. struggled with my irons and my putter was useless. 

Onto the next one!


----------



## i*windows (Jun 9, 2020)

lost matchplay on the last :-(

was playing terrific and should have put the match to bed on the front nine, but 3 bad mistakes on the back nine cost me the match. I'm hitting the ball further than ever and am a club longer throughout the bag, but it's putting indecision into my head, where I would of hit an 8 iron last year, I now need a 9 iron, but I'm not confident of taking a club less on some shots and dont commit to the shot and screw it up. Oh well, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2020)

First time at Redlibetts today and at £22 a bargain.
Tee’d off at 7.15 and it took 3.5 hours.
Shot an 84 for 39 points and won 4&3


----------



## Imurg (Jun 9, 2020)

Well....only up to average for the game today but.....
32 points first time out as a 3 for what seems like eternity 
Banter was flowing and I played reasonably well..certainly better than Fragger and CVG 
Highlight was a nice 2 on the tricky par 3 10th..only 130 yards but very downhill and easy to run  off the back with a down slope just beyond the flag.
Another hole to cross off my birdie list - just 5 more to go and I'll have birdied them all....
Happier days....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well....only up to average for the game today but.....
32 points first time out as a 3 for what seems like eternity
Banter was flowing and I played reasonably well..certainly better than Fragger and CVG
Highlight was a nice 2 on the tricky par 3 10th..only 130 yards but very downhill and easy to run  off the back with a down slope just beyond the flag.
Another hole to cross off my birdie list - just 5 more to go and I'll have birdied them all....
Happier days....
		
Click to expand...

Who or what is CVG? You've been using that acronym so long I've forgotten who it referred to - was a member here who no longer posts, right?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 9, 2020)

We left the course after 15 tonight as the course was rammed and wouldn’t have been able to see the ball properly. I was 2 over par, which is the best I’ve ever been at that point. 

Absolutely buzzing right now about my golf in general.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well....only up to average for the game today but.....
32 points first time out as a 3 for what seems like eternity
Banter was flowing and I played reasonably well..certainly better than Fragger and CVG
Highlight was a nice 2 on the tricky par 3 10th..only 130 yards but very downhill and easy to run  off the back with a down slope just beyond the flag.
Another hole to cross off my birdie list - just 5 more to go and I'll have birdied them all....
Happier days....
		
Click to expand...

Take it YOTF is over


----------



## Imurg (Jun 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Take it YOTF is over
		
Click to expand...

On today's form......Oh yes...


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sixth round since being allowed back on the course in Scotland 11 days ago tonight - generally didn't drive quite as well (apart from a couple of crackers) as I had been but irons and short game are coming together - rough is getting very tasty indeed and wind was tough, constantly changing between blowing from East to South and even West. 

Pretty happy with how I'm playing, especially given that I had barely touched a club in the last couple of years, there's a really good round to come at some point if I can keep from overcomplicating my game. Out again on Thursday night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			On today's form......Oh yes...
		
Click to expand...

Nice while it lasted I guess


----------



## DanFST (Jun 9, 2020)

I. CAN'T. PUTT.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 10, 2020)

My golf has taken a significant step forward starting with Monday last week.  Played in a four ball this morning, seven pars, two birdies and two blobs for what would have been 46 points.  Putting was much better than the round I played on Monday (45 points).  All parts of the game were working well today and 86, including a 10 (duffed and lost drive and then lost another trying a glory shot, which caught a tree) and a 7 (2nd shot pulled a little left and OOB), suggests that a sub-80 round is now well within my capabilities.  Out again tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2020)

GG26 said:



			My golf has taken a significant step forward starting with Monday last week.  Played in a four ball this morning, seven pars, two birdies and two blobs for what would have been 46 points.  Putting was much better than the round I played on Monday (45 points).  All parts of the game were working well today and 86, including a 10 (duffed and lost drive and then lost another trying a glory shot, which caught a tree) and a 7 (2nd shot pulled a little left and OOB), suggests that a sub-80 round is now well within my capabilities.  Out again tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Going well Mike......always said there was a player in there somewhere...


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2020)

Another solidly unspectacular 31 points today, pounding another nail in the coffin that is Year of the Fragger.....
Strikes are getting better  some great irons today
A couple of really good chances on 2 of the par 3s after solid 6 irons in but they're also the trickiest greens and both chances slipped past.
Let's do it all again Friday...


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

After yesterdays practice, had hopes today after finding my swing again on the range.... all i can say is i must have dropped it on the way home.. 

V V poor


----------



## BrianM (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			After yesterdays practice, had hopes today after finding my swing again on the range.... all i can say is i must have dropped it on the way home.. 

V V poor
		
Click to expand...

You must off caught brianitis 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Another solidly unspectacular 31 points today, pounding another nail in the coffin that is Year of the Fragger.....
Strikes are getting better  some great irons today
A couple of really good chances on 2 of the par 3s after solid 6 irons in but they're also the trickiest greens and both chances slipped past.
Let's do it all again Friday...
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. £1 points good enough to beat Fragger. YOTF definitely done


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You must off caught brianitis 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

did you drop it in the Kings Car park


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2020)

Brilliant! Booked a lesson next week with Homer's favourite coach (Paul Foston) and I could easily be giving him the lesson the way I hit from 80 yards an in today 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Brilliant! Booked a lesson next week with Homer's favourite coach (Paul Foston) and I could easily be giving him the lesson the way I hit from 80 yards an in today 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he ever recovered. He may be a shell of a man when you see him. Just don't show him the youtube videos. It'll put his recovery back another 10 years


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2020)

Wheels came off big time today.

Have been playing great since the course opened back up, definitely my best sustained spell since taking the game up.

Started well again today, 10 points for the first 4 holes, then it all went to pot. Started shanking my irons. The number of times I hit a great drive, then hit a horrible second straight into the trees was heartbreaking. 

No idea what caused this. My only thought was I started strengthening my grip when driving today to stop slicing. It worked well on the driving, but don't know if it subconciously crept into my irons?

Made the turn in 16 points after 2 blobs caused by shanks, then it got worse, a grand total of 7 points and 4 lost balls coming back. Genuinely mystified at what went wrong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Wheels came off big time today.

Have been playing great since the course opened back up, definitely my best sustained spell since taking the game up.

Started well again today, 10 points for the first 4 holes, then it all went to pot. Started shanking my irons. The number of times I hit a great drive, then hit a horrible second straight into the trees was heartbreaking.

No idea what caused this. My only thought was I started strengthening my grip when driving today to stop slicing. It worked well on the driving, but don't know if it subconciously crept into my irons?

Made the turn in 16 points after 2 blobs caused by shanks, then it got worse, a grand total of 7 points and 4 lost balls coming back. Genuinely mystified at what went wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Not good. Any chance of hitting a few balls before you play again. Try and get it out of the system. Nothing worse than going out wondering if/when they'll reappear


----------



## BrianM (Jun 11, 2020)

Really enjoyed my game tonight, played the first 8 holes really well without driving it great, but my hybrids were back which they need to be at my course.
Had a lapse for 9-12, then started trusting myself again.
My short game was excellent again, it’s the only thing that’s kept me going recently.
If I could sort my driving to give myself a chance I think my confidence would increase more.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good. Any chance of hitting a few balls before you play again. Try and get it out of the system. Nothing worse than going out wondering if/when they'll reappear
		
Click to expand...

Due to play tomorrow but it's absolutely hammered it down tonight. If it continues can see tomorrow being off, but if not, will try to get on the practice ground beforehand.

Funny thing was, the only iron shots I hit well on the back 9 was when I was so cheesed off, I just walked up and hit it without thinking, no practice swing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Due to play tomorrow but it's absolutely hammered it down tonight. If it continues can see tomorrow being off, but if not, will try to get on the practice ground beforehand.

Funny thing was, the only iron shots I hit well on the back 9 was when I was so cheesed off, I just walked up and hit it without thinking, no practice swing.
		
Click to expand...

Been through it. Had a bout and had a competition on the Saturday. Got there early to warm up and find a fix. As you can imagine most of the balls were socket rockets. Not good and I was on the verge of pulling out. Decided to play tap tap golf and simply try and bunt it round without really going for a shot or trying to swing full out and use my shots. Managed to nobble it round more than respectfully. It wasn't pretty and didn't enjoy the manner I played but got the job done before I could get a lesson and the fix


----------



## BrianM (Jun 12, 2020)

Played 10 this morning first thing before home schooling 😂
Played not too bad, irons and hybrids getting a bit more distance but just not getting through them.
Only 2 decent drives though, think if I can get out more, the confidence will increase and then you feel more relaxed and I’ll get through the ball more....


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2020)

First post-lockdown Supplementary in today. We haven't started comps yet and started Supplementarys today.
Another solidly unspectacular 31 points to miss buffer and reach 8.5.
Wind was bracing making things tricky, a couple of bad breaks and not many good ones left me short.
Drove well, generally...
The big positive is that's 3 31 pointers on the bounce after some horrific play in the last couple of weeks....and I know where I've left shots out there.
Fragger and CVG left in the wake once more......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			First post-lockdown Supplementary in today. We haven't started comps yet and started Supplementarys today.
Another solidly unspectacular 31 points to miss buffer and reach 8.5.
Wind was bracing making things tricky, a couple of bad breaks and not many good ones left me short.
Drove well, generally...
The big positive is that's 3 31 pointers on the bounce after some horrific play in the last couple of weeks....and I know where I've left shots out there.
Fragger and CVG left in the wake once more......
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it time to call it a day. How much more pain can you really inflict on the dynamic duo


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Isn't it time to call it a day. How much more pain can you really inflict on the dynamic duo
		
Click to expand...

Plenty....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Plenty....

Click to expand...

Way you are going the old handicap is going to pass HJS going the other way 

Shouldn't be gloating the win with 31 points whatever that is, set your standards higher... 

Would bite your hand off for the equivalent of 31 points right now, leaving for Silloth shortly and judging by the wind outside my house its going to be a 4 club wind on the links


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Way you are going the old handicap is going to pass HJS going the other way 

Shouldn't be gloating the win with 31 points whatever that is, set your standards higher...

Would bite your hand off for the equivalent of 31 points right now, leaving for Silloth shortly and judging by the wind outside my house its going to be a 4 club wind on the links 

Click to expand...

Dont get me wrong..mad as hell that I'm up to 9 but it's always nice to beat Fragger 
Good luck out there..we had some gusts 30mph+ and it didnt make life easy...


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2020)

I played yesterday and managed 33 points.
Not a great score, but 13 shots better than last week!
I still managed three blobs due to OOB tee shots and, although we missed any rain, there was a really strong, gusty wind.
So, with three OOB and four or five duffed chips I have a modicum of hope.
An awesome up and down on the last for a par to win the hole and halve the match.
But, whatever the score, it's just great to be out with my brother and a couple of mates.


----------



## timd77 (Jun 12, 2020)

I play off 30, I know I’m better than that, I generally score in the 90s of yellows. Since lockdown eased I’ve scored 91 twice, really frustrating to be so close to breaking 90. I’ve joined a new club, a couple of chaps joined me and gave me the guided tour on Tuesday, played off the whites and scored 103, was quite happy with that as I’m not a big hitter. Played today, off the whites again and scored 92! Over the moon! I didn’t even feel I played that well, driving was poor, but my chipping was decent and gave me a fair few 1 putts. Can’t wait to get back out on Monday now!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			I played yesterday and managed 33 points.
Not a great score, but 13 shots better than last week!
I still managed three blobs due to OOB tee shots and, although we missed any rain, there was a really strong, gusty wind.
So, with three OOB and four or five duffed chips I have a modicum of hope.
An awesome up and down on the last for a par to win the hole and halve the match.
But, whatever the score, it's just great to be out with my brother and a couple of mates.
		
Click to expand...

Assume it was the same mistake OOB (slice?). Time for the range or a lesson? That's going to be costly otherwise come a medal round (hopefully not too far away)


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Assume it was the same mistake OOB (slice?).* Time for the range or a lesson? That's going to be costly otherwise come a medal round (hopefully not too far away)
		
Click to expand...

Two slightly too far right, one too far left and it failed to clear a lake.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			Two slightly too far right, one too far left and it failed to clear a lake.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that encouraging, especially the last one over the lake. Frustrating but at least it's not the same devastating error each time.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 12, 2020)

Expected 4 club wind was a manageable 3 club wind, but from the North East rather than usual South West.

First round in a long time time that I felt in control of my ball, 3 over 75 more than acceptable in the conditions, back 9 very tough into the wind. One bad swing cost me a double and a soft par on 5 after missing the green with with a 9 iron after a 347 yard wind assisted bomb.

Course currently in superb condition.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Expected 4 club wind was a manageable 3 club wind, but from the North East rather than usual South West.

First round in a long time time that I felt in control of my ball, 3 over 75 more than acceptable in the conditions, back 9 very tough into the wind. One bad swing cost me a double and a soft par on 5 after missing the green with with a 9 iron after a 347 yard wind assisted bomb.

*Course currently in superb condition*.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know, hopefully playing there on monday afternoon on my way back from Carlisle providing I can get away early enough from work.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 12, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			That's good to know, hopefully playing there on monday afternoon on my way back from Carlisle providing I can get away early enough from work.
		
Click to expand...

Forget Silloth Stu, go Maryport, is like Pebble Beach.

Hope the weather is kind


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 12, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			That's good to know, hopefully playing there on monday afternoon on my way back from Carlisle providing I can get away early enough from work.
		
Click to expand...

Weather looks decent for Monday, great time to play it at the moment as its very firm but the recent rain has took some sting out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 12, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Forget Silloth Stu, go Maryport, is like Pebble Beach.

Hope the weather is kind
		
Click to expand...

Always happy to get past Maryport GC without a ball through the windscreen


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jun 13, 2020)

Shot -4 vs handicap with a 9 on the 18th, so happy and a bit frustrated at the same time


----------



## GG26 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unexpected warm sunshine this morning and a pleasant round in a four-ball.  Scored 24pts out, but had a couple of poor holes on the way back for 14pts.  Still net -2 is not at all bad.  Generally striking the ball well and putted well to start with.


----------



## IanM (Jun 13, 2020)

2 ball rounds still over here....2 hours 15 for 18 holes this morning... was home before I was missed!


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 13, 2020)

Played 9 holes this morning, shot 49 again (par 33). First round ever that i havent lost any balls, kept the driver in the bag and teed off with 5 wood instead, getting similar distance (210 yards) but keeping it in the fairway a lot more. Chipped out greenside bunker into the hole for a birdie but it bounced out due to foam insert which was hard to take. 
Happy with the consistency of my ball striking, just need to stopped getting penalty strokes.
Burn runs across first fairway at 200 yards and always end up in it. Put a drive up against a stone wall as well and had to take a drop as was no way to play out. 
Still need to improve my putting but chipping has come on.
Reckon i could break 45 with a bit of work around the greens.


----------



## Lump (Jun 13, 2020)

Bogey Comp today, usually not a fan. But seeing as it was the first qualifier I thought I’d risk it. 
Treat it like a medal and came in +2 gross and 2up. Best result in a bogey for some time. 
Might sneak a wee cut.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 13, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Always happy to get past Maryport GC without a ball through the windscreen 

Click to expand...

Was going to join as country until all this blew up. 

Was working in Workington, staying in Cockermouth so felt best logistically.

Silloth's one of my favourite tracks but finishing @ 5 every day felt a bit of a push.

Doubt we'll be back on site before early next year, so all thats out of the window!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 13, 2020)

Shot 90 with a 10 on the card. Could have been a decent one (for me). 
Did get a birdie though.


----------



## Griffsters (Jun 13, 2020)

Well I shot an 8, a 9 and a 10 on three par 4's today but other than these I played ok. May still _just _ buffer   Gotta love net double bogey


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2020)

Shot 33 points with a 6/10 swing and didn't really hit the ball well all the way round. Couple of good sand saves and a few putts covered up some bad swings and the driver still misbehaving. On the plus side before lockdown that would probably have been a 26-27 points so feel the game is starting to move forward


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 13, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Was going to join as country until all this blew up.

Was working in Workington, staying in Cockermouth so felt best logistically.

Silloth's one of my favourite tracks but finishing @ 5 every day felt a bit of a push.

Doubt we'll be back on site before early next year, so all thats out of the window!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know Maryport did country memberships, you learn something new every day..

Like the links holes at Marport but feel you can hit from any direction on the 'new holes' across the road.

I live in Workington, where have you been working?


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 13, 2020)

40 pts today.  Game felt really good only had one drop from outside 10ft and one miss from inside 10ft.  Had a few good up and downs to keep the score ticking along


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2020)

Up at 5am to play Addington Court. 

A pulled driver summed up how that would perform for the day. 32 points with 5 reloads!

Irons are behaving pretty well still. Also starting to be able to control the height a little better whcih is good for home course. 

Struggling with 50-80 yards when away as been practising long chip n runs and doesn't work over rough


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, playing 9 holes every day this week didn't help in todays stableford comp, 27 points. Doesn't bode well for next weeks monthly medal.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi guys 1st post but long time lurker, apologies in advance for blowing my own trumpet but I played today and shot a PB 76 around my club on the old course at  Walton Heath. I knew it was going to be a great day when I birdied the 1st. I’ve never parred this hole in 13yrs I’ve been a member. I play off 16 but today was one of those days when the the fats and thins were left in the boot of the merc!!

HCJ


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 13, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Played 9 holes this morning, shot 49 again (par 33). First round ever that i havent lost any balls, kept the driver in the bag and teed off with 5 wood instead, getting similar distance (210 yards) but keeping it in the fairway a lot more. Chipped out greenside bunker into the hole for a birdie but it bounced out due to foam insert which was hard to take.
Happy with the consistency of my ball striking, just need to stopped getting penalty strokes.
Burn runs across first fairway at 200 yards and always end up in it. Put a drive up against a stone wall as well and had to take a drop as was no way to play out.
Still need to improve my putting but chipping has come on.
Reckon i could break 45 with a bit of work around the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Just play a club that will leave you short of the burn on the first and you won’t get a penalty shot nothing worse than getting a penalty on the first hole , hard luck with that birdie 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2020)

After shooting handicap or better in 3 of my 4 post-lockdown rounds, today was the first competition of the new world, so obviously it went to hell in a handbasket.

Awful slice on the second off the tee but rescued a point. Lost ball off the tee on the 4th - blob. Hooked the par three 5th which almost never happens, couldn't save a point as I don't get a shot there so another blob. Duffed the 6th tee shot, but managed to rescue a 5 for 2. Duffed the 7th tee shot, wheels well and truly off, third blob of the day. Got a lot better after that though, bogeyed 8 & 9 for an 11 point front nine. 

Back nine was much better and played some semblance of golf. 21 point back nine for 32 overall. Putting was ropey though which cost me a few more points - drove the green on the 14th but three putted for a bloody par. Still, I was quite surprised I still broke 90 (88) after such a pathetic spell on the front nine. If everyone else played trash then I might scrape buffer with 32 but it seems unlikely given the comp was off yellows. So I'll be up to 17 in all likelihood, which feels wrong given how well I have played lately, but them's the breaks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2020)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			Hi guys 1st post but long time lurker, apologies in advance for blowing my own trumpet but I played today and shot a PB 76 around my club on the old course at  Walton Heath. I knew it was going to be a great day when I birdied the 1st. I’ve never parred this hole in 13yrs I’ve been a member. I play off 16 but today was one of those days when the the fats and thins were left in the boot of the merc!!

HCJ
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along and congratulations


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jun 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome along and congratulations
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks HomerJSimpson, I’m over the moon with how I played, I just can’t believe it so I’m just sitting in the garden drinking my favorite port listening to Billy Joel(guilty pleasure)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 13, 2020)

Excellent game at Bearwood Lakes today with PNWokingham, Liverpoolphil and PieMan. Close match, settled on the 18th. Hats off to PieMan who hadn't picked up a club since Jan 3rd and knocked it round in 41pts (off 6) with the obligatory blob 😂
Many thanks for hosting slasher, return match at my place soon as we agree a date 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Excellent game at Bearwood Lakes today with PNWokingham, Liverpoolphil and PieMan. Close match, settled on the 18th. Hats off to PieMan who hadn't picked up a club since Jan 3rd and knocked it round in 41pts (off 6) with the obligatory blob 😂
Many thanks for hosting slasher, return match at my place soon as we agree a date 👍
		
Click to expand...

I think the H4H handicap secretary will be happy to adjust the handicaps accordingly for this practice round


----------



## larmen (Jun 13, 2020)

I played so awful yesterday evening, I cancelled my tee time for tomorrow and booked a range session.

Had a lesson on Thursday and we did a minor adjustment to the path, and from 9 tee shots (9 hole par 3) only 1 launched into the air. I shouldn't have tried  to  take it straight onto the course without giving it a go  on the range 1st.


----------



## Sats (Jun 13, 2020)

My word what an awful day today - Terrible off the tee, iron play weak, wedge play either long or short, putting dismal. wasn't until the 14th that I managed to hit a drive, approach and the putt , but by then it was too little too late.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Excellent game at Bearwood Lakes today with PNWokingham, Liverpoolphil and PieMan. Close match, settled on the 18th. Hats off to PieMan who hadn't picked up a club since Jan 3rd and knocked it round in 41pts (off 6) with the obligatory blob 😂
Many thanks for hosting slasher, return match at my place soon as we agree a date 👍
		
Click to expand...

great fun game guys - witnessed great golf from Paul today and Frankie yesterday. 

I shot the lights out in first game back a few weeks ago and similar in next one. A couple of handicap rounds followed but usual service has resumed - back to worse-than-handicap normality!! But who cares - golf is for fun - that includes doing a few good shots but, for me, having a laugh is the priority


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Just play a club that will leave you short of the burn on the first and you won’t get a penalty shot nothing worse than getting a penalty on the first hole , hard luck with that birdie 👍
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping 5 wood would be that club but driving it just as far as the driver. Going to go 5 iron next time just to keep it in play as i slice my hybrid just as bad as the driver.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 14, 2020)

Played 9 first thing this morning. Shot a 5 over 39, with 2 3 putt bogies. Was hitting the ball great and short game was working too. Simple change of keeping the trail elbow in has resulted in my better control in the short game.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 14, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Played 9 holes this morning, shot 49 again (par 33). First round ever that i havent lost any balls, kept the driver in the bag and teed off with 5 wood instead, getting similar distance (210 yards) but keeping it in the fairway a lot more. Chipped out greenside bunker into the hole for a birdie but it bounced out due to foam insert which was hard to take.
Happy with the consistency of my ball striking, just need to stopped getting penalty strokes.
Burn runs across first fairway at 200 yards and always end up in it. Put a drive up against a stone wall as well and had to take a drop as was no way to play out.
Still need to improve my putting but chipping has come on.
Reckon i could break 45 with a bit of work around the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about that first hole a bit more and that’s not easy for the first shot of the day, burn running across the fairway at 200 yards not so much of a problem for the bigger hitters but will leave many a quandary do they lay up or try and carry the burn. 

I assume it’s a par 4 so if you lay up that must leave a long second shot in and not easy to par. 

Hopefully it won’t be a problem for you if you improve and get the driver working. 👍


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2020)

Out early on the bacmm9 to try and work out some strategies for some holes
And also working on my first putt...its costing me shots not making a good enough 1st putt, leaving too much on fast subtle greens to make life easy.
If I'm going to play close to handicap I need to become e a better putter in these greens.


----------



## apj0524 (Jun 14, 2020)

Played today on the green in 2 putted and missed the birdie by an inch shot knocked the ball away, but forgot it was our 1st medal walked off with an eight, dumb-ass


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Thinking about that first hole a bit more and that’s not easy for the first shot of the day, burn running across the fairway at 200 yards not so much of a problem for the bigger hitters but will leave many a quandary do they lay up or try and carry the burn.

I assume it’s a par 4 so if you lay up that must leave a long second shot in and not easy to par.

Hopefully it won’t be a problem for you if you improve and get the driver working. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its a tough one, par 4, 410 yards, stroke index 4. so any lay up is leaving you 200+ yards to the green. Im gonna go 5 iron, then two wedges i think, im playing to about a 28 handicap (no official handicap yet) so would get two shots on the hole so need to start using those shots instead of trying to clear the burn.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jun 14, 2020)

Haven’t had a good round since I got back after breaking my foot and lockdown. Started as per every other round this year hooking off the tee into water for a double bogey 6. Some mixed fortunes later I put in a 3 over par 75 gross, net 70. Really pleased and could have been better


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2020)

Very pleased with my round today, 5 good pars on the front but still only recorded 18 points due to 2 non-scoring holes (3 & 4) where I put my approach shots out of bounds, so turned on +8 due to those 2 x nett double bogies.

4 straight pars for the start of the back 9 then scrambled my way in with 21 points for +5 on the back due to a silly double on 16.

Happy with +13 though, especially as I know it could have been so much better due to those 2 x NR's where I struck the ball really well, but just pulled them slightly OOB on my approach to the greens.

Think that's the first time I've parred half the course in a round 😎

Our matchplay finished all square with a great birdie putt from Mark in the opposition pair (Dave & Mark), I thought we'd sneaked it at the end, we were behind all the way around but a birdie from my partner Jason on 16 suddenly put us up for the first time in the match.

Good foundation for our first official comp next week hopefully.

#YOTF lll


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 14, 2020)

Saturday evening had an on course lesson, as haven't been able to get the lesson to work on the course as well as at the range.

Pro happy with my woods and hybrid, only change was to tee the ball a little lower. Which has helped a lot.
He said with my irons I'm throwing my hands at the ball. Given me a drill to do without a club at home.

He then completely changed my chipping setup and wanting me to just use one club. As we went around showed me different ways depending on lie, slop etc Big change but going to keep with it.

Played today, long game good for the most part, had 3 unmentionables in the round. But pulled a couple of wedges out of bounds to cost me on the front went out in 12 points. Back nine hit the ball pretty solid and started to trust my irons. Hit some nice ones and came home in 21 points. Just need to keep working on the tips and ideas from Saturday.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 14, 2020)

Out at 4.30 this afternoon with the wife - played 10 holes before the rain came on heavy and we decided to walk in - course was quite quiet - good day with the irons and putted quite well without holing anything - out again on Tuesday - looking forward to it.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 14, 2020)

First medal of the season, started with a 7 but then two birdies to calm done. Played solid all the way to the 16th when had a double with 2 fluffed chips. Parred in for a 76 nett level par. Might sneak a. 1 reduction as CSS currently at 71 as my 7 will drop to a 6,😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2020)

Out early(ish) at 8.24 n a three ball. TO be fair the 4th member was 60 yesterday and provided beers and snacks for the members as they went round and I guess he over indulged last night. Not feeling as though I'm swinging great but got it round in 35 points. Couldn't buy a putt and wasted a few shots with a top from 95 yards and a couple of poor chips but somehow getting it round in a decent fashion. Got three days off now so looking forward to some golf and chilling. Can't get under handicap swinging at 6.5-7/10 so very pleased at how I am managing my round


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 14, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Yeah its a tough one, par 4, 410 yards, stroke index 4. so any lay up is leaving you 200+ yards to the green. Im gonna go 5 iron, then two wedges i think, im playing to about a 28 handicap (no official handicap yet) so would get two shots on the hole so need to start using those shots instead of trying to clear the burn.
		
Click to expand...

Yea that’s probably a good strategy if you get 2 shots on that hole, I always thought it’s recommended the first hole shouldn’t be that low index, but might be wrong in that, perhaps someone with better knowledge might correct me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 14, 2020)

Worst I have played in 3 years today, too many doubles due to a little trouble with face control and putting pace.

Still got a lot of pars which is encouraging as many were good birdie shouts if I could pace the putts well enough as the line and contact was good.

Still, I enjoyed it at least.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Played late this afternoon.  Did not strike the ball well on the front nine and scrambled 18pts.  Back nine was another story and broke 40 for nine holes for the first time with a 38 .  Was so excited on the 18th, I missed from 18 inches for a par so could have been better.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 14, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Didn't know Maryport did country memberships, you learn something new every day..

Like the links holes at Marport but feel you can hit from any direction on the 'new holes' across the road.

I live in Workington, where have you been working?
		
Click to expand...

Client has an office on Curwen Road, probably the most westerly point in town!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Played late this afternoon.  Did not strike the ball well on the front nine and scrambled 18pts.  Back nine was another story and broke 40 for nine holes for the first time with a 38 .  Was so excited on the 18th, I missed from 18 inches for a par so could have been better.
		
Click to expand...

Well done. Just need to get both nines clicking on the same day now


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 14, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Client has an office on Curwen Road, probably the most westerly point in town!!
		
Click to expand...

Not wrong there


----------



## Crow (Jun 14, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Played late this afternoon.  Did not strike the ball well on the front nine and scrambled 18pts.  Back nine was another story and broke 40 for nine holes for the first time with a 38 .  Was so excited on the 18th, I missed from 18 inches for a par so could have been better.
		
Click to expand...

You've been burning it up lately Mike, bet you can't wait for qualifiers to start!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 14, 2020)

Strange day at the office today . 
30 pts ( last 10 holes of rain )

8 pts on the front but something registerd on 2nd shot into the 8th  

8 pars 1 birdie on d back 9 for 22 pts, 
7 birdie putts all had a look at going in . 
Out back 9 would be considered the harder 9 too . 

Think ive got it back.....  ( for now at least)


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 15, 2020)

Played Saturday at The Oxfordshire. First time I've ever played the course and absolutely loved it.

Birdied the 1st two par 3s, was +1 going into the 8th and attempted to go for the green, only just being short. Ended up with an 8 so +5 after 9.

Couple of poor holes towards the end but finished with 35 points with 5 blobs, my game is back and boy does that make me happy!


----------



## DRW (Jun 15, 2020)

Sat at BD, played okay in the thunderstorm, hid under trees for about 20 minutes in total  3 birdies, managed only 1 lost ball. Right pick and mix game. Such a lovely place to play golf.

Sun at home club, played again near a thunderstom, its a weird old game, no lost balls so a result, played 14 holes. Driving it like a exocet heat seeker, chipping like a bronty and putting like an scotty. But the irons were a miss, missed greens from 15, 30, 30, 65, 67, 84, 91, 108. Shot just under handicap for those holes and won the matchplay, so not all bad.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 15, 2020)

Well, another beautiful day at Ellesborough, and after Fridays disastrous decision to put in supplementary cards, we thought we would do it again
as we couldnt possible play any worse

I started with 2 blobs and had another one on a 2 shot hole 7th, However I was scoring well on the other holes and ended the front 9 level with Imurg on 14 points, CVG was way out in front with 15
Not disastrous, but not really what you want with a card in your hand.

Anyway it was a game of 2 halves, Imurg had a dose of the twonks and couldnt score for love nor money, ending up on 26
CVG was steady with a couple of bad holes to finish on 29

Meanwhile someone scored 18 on the back 9 to finish on 32, just one outside buffer  

So close.

Still that is my 3 cards in now, not being able to put any in last year, so at least my handicap should now be official

Need to eliminate the blobs, thats my next task


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2020)

I just remembered that I posted that I played on Saturday but completely forgot to give a blow by blow account of all 75 shots including the mahoosive hook that was so wide it finished completely the wrong side of the lake on the left of the green  🤦‍♂️


----------



## JamesR (Jun 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I just remembered that I posted that I played on Saturday but completely forgot to give a blow by blow account of all 75 shots 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

76 for me...36 points...blobbed the last...shot level par...nett!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2020)

JamesR said:



			76 for me...36 points...blobbed the last...shot level par...nett!


Click to expand...

Level par nett is always a great score, well done mate


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm back on the treatment table.  4 games since we got back playing. 


Depressing


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I just remembered that I posted that I played on Saturday but completely forgot to give a blow by blow account of all 75 shots 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Can you include blobs in your opus too please Gordon 🙏


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 15, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I'm back on the treatment table.  4 games since we got back playing.


Depressing

Click to expand...

Hopefully not a long lay off Gary?

Did the same with my ankle, an hour before 1st game back.

Have hobbled round 4 times and made it worse 🤦‍♂️

Rest properly,  dont be an eejit like me!!


----------



## JamesR (Jun 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Level par nett is always a great score, well done mate  

Click to expand...

thanks, that means a lot coming from you...

Did you have any blobs in your round?
How did you do to par (nett)?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 15, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Hopefully not a long lay off Gary?

Did the same with my ankle, an hour before 1st game back.

Have hobbled round 4 times and made it worse 🤦‍♂️

Rest properly,  dont be an eejit like me!!
		
Click to expand...


Could be a while.  Hurt myself two days before the big return.  Played then had a lay off.  Went back and played when I felt a little better but put me back to square one. 

Silly.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 15, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Could be a while.  Hurt myself two days before the big return.  Played then had a lay off.  Went back and played when I felt a little better but put me back to square one.

Silly.
		
Click to expand...

Could do with a body mart to buy working replacements!!


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 15, 2020)

Spotted a cancellation on BRS this morning so got my kit together and headed out for a round on my own before this afternoon's persistent rain - got round dry.

Shot 83 with three sevens on the card - all of them very avoidable - especially since on the other 15 holes I hit the ball well, played sensibly and was never in any trouble, had one birdie and could have had a good few more. Note to self - if you hit it in the long grass then take your punishment that way it only costs you a shot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2020)

Got a few days off. Lunchtime tee time with some good company. Got there early and hit some balls. All good (to the point where I left a load as I was hitting well). Topped tee shot and no score on the first. Cobbled it round of a fashion but tee shots were woeful and managed 14 points going out. Got something resembling a swing towards the end and managed 32 points. As I've said before even with what was a 5/10 game today I am still managing to get it round and use my shots to recover from the bad tee shot, get back in position and then hit a green


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 15, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I'm back on the treatment table.  4 games since we got back playing.


Depressing

Click to expand...

Whats up ?


----------



## Eagle2 (Jun 15, 2020)

Played today in the Monday Stableford and took 35 pts. I am feeling more and more consistent but unfortunately that includes a consistent blob / poor hole and some really dodgy putting. I hit the SI 1 par 5 today in reg only to 4 putt it. I left feeling deflated but after going over the round in my head can see that I need to tighten up on the putting and start converting my FIR to GIR. 

Its coming... I feel like there is a very good round in me soon.

Will hit the practise range this week... being off at the moment has led to me playing a round 5/6 times a week... its great and benefiting me but working on 150 and in will hopefully move me closer.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 15, 2020)

Started off like a train. 14 points for the first 5 holes. Then slowly but surely downhill. Ended up with 29. Not sure what went wrong, but being positive, no sign of the shanks which plagued me last time out.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 15, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			Whats up ?
		
Click to expand...


Did I back in.  Then tired to play while it wasnt fully healed.  Back to square one.


----------



## larmen (Jun 16, 2020)

Just back from a quick 9 and I don't understand the world anymore. About 10 days ago I was shooting well, 220 yard drives onto the fairway, ... . Then last week it all went awful, 130 yard drives into the rough, topping balls on the fairway, ... . Yesterday I was awful with a bit of promise on a couple of iron shots.

Today I drive like toffee, but my irons are flush. I might not have hit the greens, but I was always close to them at least. And with the recent short game session I actually rescued some holes with that. Also having 14 puts for 9 holes was great. So I cam off the course feeling a bit deflated because I drove short, didn't hit greens, ... but when adding up the shots I got to +10 again which equals my best score from a couple of weeks ago on my hot round.


----------



## Crow (Jun 16, 2020)

Another round with the Slazenger Johnny Miller set this morning. 

Poor outward nine for 12 points, OB tee shots on the third and seventh didn't help...

But much better inward nine for 21 points including back to back birdies on the par 5 14th and 15th holes.


----------



## Lump (Jun 16, 2020)

Results just in from the weekend.
-0.2 for Saturday’s round and +0.1 for Sunday.
One of our youngsters shot a -8gross score Sunday. 4 birdies & 2 eagles. Utterly mind boggling his new handicap +1.8.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2020)

Lump said:



			Results just in from the weekend.
-0.2 for Saturday’s round and +0.1 for Sunday.
One of our youngsters shot a -8gross score Sunday. 4 birdies & 2 eagles. Utterly mind boggling his new handicap +1.8. 

Click to expand...

Different game for these youngsters, I wish I’d started the game at 6 instead of 36 🤣🤣


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 16, 2020)

Shot 83 (would work out at 45 stableford points) for second day running and was heading for a round in the high 70s before a nine on the 17th, wasted opportunity as there aren't many days with little wind at my place. Didn't hole a single putt of more than five or six feet and had a good few decent looks at birdie without converting - Enjoyable but intimately frustrating round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2020)

34 points. Normally I'd take that but hit the ball so so badly. Scrambled brilliantly and pitching in particular is a revelation since watching a Danny Maude video on youtube. Bunkers much improved and had it not been for my ability from 60 yards and in I doubt I'd have made 25. Putting it down to a bad day and try again tomorrow


----------



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2020)

Didn’t think we would get out due to the biblical rain/thunder & lightening that kicked off 5 minutes before our tee time, I was soaked from getting my stuff out the car... glad I waited it out as 71 blows later I have a new PB and should be cut down to 8.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 16, 2020)

Decied to put in a card today and lost the ability to putt and my driver was the worst for quite some time with pulling most left.  Still managed to score 34 points, which is encouraging.


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 17, 2020)

18 at Hindhead, my new club. 17:30 tee, gotta love summer evenings!

They say photos are worth 1000 words so there's a few here: https://www.instagram.com/shooter_mcpowick/ Thanks to my playing partners for their patience as I was snapping away excessively.

Pretty solid but the heather is so punishing - had to hack out sideways a few times. Coming from a parkland course where you've generally got a shot at the green if you're a bit wayward.

Anyhoo, nothing fantastic and only 1 blob for a round of 85 for 33 points. Still getting used to the greens, 3 putted a couple of times...

Absolutely smitten with the course!


----------



## GG26 (Jun 17, 2020)

Another round with a supplementary card this morning.  Started with two net bogeys, but was patient, started to play well and ended the round with 42 points.  If I have calculated correctly, that's a cut of two shots.

The improvement has come about despite having hit no balls on the range since March and only half an hour of chipping practice in May.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Another round with a supplementary card this morning.  Started with two net bogeys, but was patient, started to play well and ended the round with 42 points.  If I have calculated correctly, that's a cut of two shots.

The improvement has come about despite having hit no balls on the range since March and only half an hour of chipping practice in May.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent work Sir.....


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2020)

I had a 2 hour lesson yesterday with Paul Foston, which I wrote about yesterday and we concentrated on short game and putting. I played a 4bbb quarter finals today and had a 5 iron in to the 18th ( 187 yards par 3) and a 5 foot left to right downhill swinging putt - nailed it to move in to the semi final 😋😋😋


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2020)

My best round since lockdown..
Still only 33 points but I hit the ball so much better and seemed to have a modicum of co trol as well.
A stupid weak putt on 17 and a even more stupid blob on the last killed a decent card.
On the 18th (par5) I was 40 yards from the pin in 2 when I just simply shanked it into a bunker
Got out and 3 putted as my head was exploding...
Not a good end but the shoots of a game are there.
Birdied the first which is always dangerous.....
Oh, and in case anyone is interested....Fragger was dismantled...Deguello!  No quarter given...


----------



## JamesR (Jun 17, 2020)

Gross 78, nett 74, 2 double bogeys (including a 4 putt ), and only 1 birdie - given back the 0.1 I got cut on Sunday 

I was getting a lot of practice hitting low 4 irons from under trees


----------



## timd77 (Jun 17, 2020)

timd77 said:



			I play off 30, I know I’m better than that, I generally score in the 90s of yellows. Since lockdown eased I’ve scored 91 twice, really frustrating to be so close to breaking 90. I’ve joined a new club, a couple of chaps joined me and gave me the guided tour on Tuesday, played off the whites and scored 103, was quite happy with that as I’m not a big hitter. Played today, off the whites again and scored 92! Over the moon! I didn’t even feel I played that well, driving was poor, but my chipping was decent and gave me a fair few 1 putts. Can’t wait to get back out on Monday now!
		
Click to expand...

Played very well today and was stood on the 18th tee par 4, needing a 5 to score 89. Debated playing safe and hitting an iron but I’d been driving pretty straight all day, so stuck with it. Tee shot faded into the rough but I still had a shot to the green. Yardage was an 8i but being uphill and sat down a bit I took a 7i, poor strike and left it 10 yards short of the green. Tried to calm my nerves for the chip but caught it a bit thin and ended up with a 15-20 foot downhill putt for par. Missed by millimetres and sailed 5 feet past, a la Martin kaymer at medinah! My pp (eagle2 off this forum) was as nervous as I was as I settled down to the uphill putt, which just about dropped in the hole! 89, yes!!!!

Next target 85...

Desperate to get my hcp down. I played poorly for the 30 and every comp since then has been a non qualifier due to the weather/course conditions and obviously coronavirus.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2020)

got soaked. Could not have been wetter, and then the lightning started.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			got soaked. Could not have been wetter, and then the lightning started.
		
Click to expand...

It's all about timing...was great at 7.20


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2020)

Third and final game of my three day break. Stupid game in that I hit it infinitely better than yesterday, lost two balls and scored the same as chopping it round. Actually enjoyed today as the ball was going forward and no 150 yard slices with driver. Hit some balls on the practice ground after working on the takeaway feeling I have and definitely moving in the right direction. Hoping for a break in the forecast storms tomorrow and easy first day back in work so I can hit some balls and work on it again


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's all about timing...was great at 7.20

Click to expand...

So happy for you. I tee'd off at 10.10. Started raining on 16, hosed it down on 17.


----------



## larmen (Jun 17, 2020)

Went for my best 9 hole round today ... until the last tee. I couldn’t find a place I liked on it and it totally got into my head, probably more the fact that I knew bogey is enough.

So on a downhill (all tee boxes should be perfectly flat, grrr) lie driver I lost it to about 150 into the right rough, just the edge on it. Punched it out and was on the fairway a good 7i to the green. Shanked that onto the 1st fairway behind a tree, shanked my SW into the bush, knifed a chip through the green, and then putted brilliantly for a 7. Probably an 8 (or 9) when adding a penalty.

But the round was good apart from 1 and 2/2 holes. 4 pars, 3 in a row, and all 3 par 3 holes in it. Much better than last Friday where on a par 3 course I only managed 1 bogey at best. No golf until the weekend now, the weather is just not giving a chance for it.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 17, 2020)

Been playing awful golf over last few days, so was chuffed to bits to have an 85 (nett 67, for 38 points). Absolutely hosed it down part way round and the klaxon went off when lightning started, and caused a 40 minute break.  Was especially pleased that the interuption had no real effect - half expected the wheels to fall off after the restart. Certainly took the money out of the group, and looks like I've probably won the virtual swindle. Happy days, and roll on Saturday. (For a probable return to normal form ...)


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 17, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Been playing awful golf over last few days, so was chuffed to bits to have an 85 (nett 67, for 38 points). Absolutely hosed it down part way round and the klaxon went off when lightning started, and caused a 40 minute break.  Was especially pleased that the interuption had no real effect - half expected the wheels to fall off after the restart. Certainly took the money out of the group, and looks like I've probably won the virtual swindle. Happy days, and roll on Saturday. (For a probable return to normal form ...)
		
Click to expand...

Well played👍
I’ve had 3 decent scores since we started 35,36 and in the first qualifier today 36. 

Looks like we are still well matched.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2020)

due to play yesterday, had  buggered my shoulder a few days ago and was still sore and then while out walking the dog earlier got a big blister on the side of my foot from wearing my wellies with no socks, wasn't keen then it brightened up, so went anyway.

driving was a bit off to start with, but hit the iron s well, slowed my temp right down due to the pain.

one thing i did notice was the wind swirls around all over the place with the North Easterly on show today, very stange


----------



## IanG (Jun 18, 2020)

Lovely evening round on Gullane No 2 last night courtesy of a kindly member. Of the three Gullane courses it is by far the one I've played least. Really enjoyed it, very playable and the greens were excellent.

Back on the home course tonight assuming the haar stays out to sea!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 18, 2020)

Played in our first competition yesterday - non qualifier.

Scored 41 points (level gross par round) and I am in a tie for 6th!

Nice to be back.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 18, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Well played👍
I’ve had 3 decent scores since we started 35,36 and in the first qualifier today 36.

Looks like we are still well matched.
		
Click to expand...

Ta.  It's been a bit bizarre. After we restarted playing again, I had a couple scores of about 30, then had a 41 and a 34 - and then a run of about half a dozen in the seriously low 20s. Then yesterday came along.  The devil alone knows what I'm doing?


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 18, 2020)

18 in the rain and boy did the heavens open on the 16th! Driver started off excellent but by the end of the round I was struggling with it - I put it down to the rain, I rarely play if its raining but I was just so keen to play again.
Anyway, shot 82 out in 44 and in with 38 (+12) in a round that felt OK but not great. Made a mess of 7 to 9 with a lovely string of double bogeys.
A small caveat was the 16th & 17th greens where we just assumed 2 putts as there was too much standing water to putt.
Definitely feel that I can break 80


----------



## BrianM (Jun 18, 2020)

Played last night, weather was superb.
Driver still not behaving, a weak left to right.
Irons and short game were good but you aren’t going to score well at my place if you can’t hit a decent drive.
Will get a lesson once I’m allowed, to hopefully sort it.
The game doesn’t feel far away, back out at 5pm tonight and another cracker of a day.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 18, 2020)

Played yesterday, absolutely awful, 8 points for the front 9, 21 in total.

Played today, hardly put a foot wrong apart from one OOB drive, 21 for the front 9, 38 in total.

What a crazy game it is.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 18, 2020)

Wilson said:



			Didn’t think we would get out due to the biblical rain/thunder & lightening that kicked off 5 minutes before our tee time, I was soaked from getting my stuff out the car... glad I waited it out as 71 blows later I have a new PB and should be cut down to 8.
		
Click to expand...

And I am down to 8 exactly, let's see if I can do it again, a real shame I wasn't more organised to get in the Divisional Club Champs this weekend!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2020)

played the Newton ( Cameron) 9 hole at Nairn with Hickorys with mate, nice distraction away from still clubs, deff hit these better today than i have normal clubs of late, and very temped to use my Hickory putter in my normal bag for my next game ... holed almost evrything


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 18, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			played the Newton ( Cameron) 9 hole at Nairn with Hickorys with mate, nice distraction away from still clubs, deff hit these better today than i have normal clubs of late, and very temped to use my Hickory putter in my normal bag for my next game ... holed almost evrything
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the C-Taper is a little 'stout' for you?

Perhaps a more forgiving shaft is in order, a soft regular maybe?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Played yesterday, absolutely awful, 8 points for the front 9, 21 in total.

Played today, hardly put a foot wrong apart from one OOB drive, 21 for the front 9, 38 in total.

What a crazy game it is.
		
Click to expand...

Feel the pain. Hacked it round on Tuesday and ball striking was abysmal - 150 yards off the tee and to the right on every driving hole - but scrambled sublimely and managed 34 points. Didn't enjoy the way I played but took pleasure from getting a decent score despite chopping it. Hit it infinitely better yesterday but same points total with several lost balls. All I crave is some consistency in terms of ball striking


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Maybe the C-Taper is a little 'stout' for you?

Perhaps a more forgiving shaft is in order, a soft regular maybe? 

Click to expand...

something in senior flex i'd imagine


----------



## IanG (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice 18 this evening, played half decent, 80 on the nose despite a visit to the Eil burn. Sunk an 8 footer for birdie on the last green to make the match an amicable half so we both went home happy.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2020)

Arrived at the club just as the rain stopped, shorts and polo shirt was the order of the day.
Couldn't get the driver working properly but was striking my irons beautifully ............................ eventually and due to a difference in mindset.
Didn't hit a green for the first 10 holes but hit 7 greens in the last 8 holes!
14pts out and 21pts back.
Won the last two holes with a birdie, par finish to win on countback.
My pitching and chipping is getting better and some of my irons were just pure.
The weather was great, the banter was great and I'm already looking forward to next week's game.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 18, 2020)

A few weeks back while bored with work I figured it’d be a great idea to organise a 9 hole competition to run over the summer. 9 weeks in total, with your 3 best scores to be the final score. Each week additional points handed out for top 3. Snowballed a bit, so now 28 of us. 

If you’re organising you cannot be rude and win I figure, so today I carded an all time low of 11 points on our front 9. 🥳🥳🥳

Love it!


----------



## Duckster (Jun 19, 2020)

Played last night and for the first time ever I had to walk off injured. Felt a slight pull of something near my ribs hitting a shot on 5. Played 6 and had real pain hitting a wedge in. Tee’d off on 7 and could only just keep on my feet, decided it would be daft to carry on.
Pretty much furthest point from the car park.
Still in pain this morning, already resigned to not playing tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2020)

Another card in, another 0.1 back....and a damn good soaking to boot...
Missed buffer by 3 shots having given the course a 2 hole head start by blobbing the first 2...1st hole I had a 40 yard pitch for a point 
But then I woke up a little and scraped 12 on the next 7 to turn well behind target.
And then things clicked into gear and I played the back 9 in 3 over for 20 points...
So 8.7 is the new mark but I feel I'm getting closer to working the course out.
And Fragger got beaten on count back.....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 19, 2020)

Two air shots in the first 3 holes doesn't do your confidence much good.

Both within 20 ft of the pin off downhill lies in thick stuff. Amazing how after more than 40 years of golf you forget everything you know about playing from this sort of lie and make some sort of non turning chopping motion with your arms that cuts across and in front of ball. 

Just as well no comps at present, .1 would been assured after the 3rd.

Didn't hit a proper shot in the first 6 holes but played steady after that without holing anything, putting stroke was was a little out of sorts and not quite hitting my lines.

Five games in five weeks not really enough with no practice in between. Little boy back at school Monday for 4 weeks so 2 games a week for the next month and may get to the range.

Course not as fiery as it was but still playing firm and fast.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2020)

Another interesting range session trying to get the change from my recent lesson to kick start. Feeling the posture is taller (and fractionally closer) but trying to take the club away better. I have a habit of snatching it inside and lifting the club head up. Trying to turn and get the club outside the hands. Gets me in a nice high arm position and easier to then let it drop, turn and clear. It's coming, and hard into a left to right wind but the strike is good. Nipped out and played four holes (216 yard par 3, 502 yard par 5, 126 yard par 3 and 400 yard par 4). Struggled with pulls off the tee but everything else was good. Level 2's so steady


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Another card in, another 0.1 back....and a damn good soaking to boot...
Missed buffer by 3 shots having given the course a 2 hole head start by blobbing the first 2...1st hole I had a 40 yard pitch for a point 
But then I woke up a little and scraped 12 on the next 7 to turn well behind target.
And then things clicked into gear and I played the back 9 in 3 over for 20 points...
So 8.7 is the new mark but I feel I'm getting closer to working the course out.
And Fragger got beaten on count back.....

Click to expand...

His opening tee shot was truly awful, so close to an air shot, it went about 10 feet,
The second shot was so good he was still short of the red tees after 2 🤭

Anyway, enough of that, I never really got going on the front 9, turning with 14, 2 in front of himself.

Much better back 9 for 18 points including a sandy par on the last for 32 points, missing buffer by one and losing on count back.

I had 5 lip out putts, so could have easily been a totally different story, but considering the weather conditions ( I’m still drying off) i can’t be too unhappy.

Had a really constructive lesson afterwards so bring on Monday 😂

Handicap is now active at 21.6, target 18


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			His opening tee shot was truly awful, so close to an air shot, it went about 10 feet,
The second shot was so good he was still short of the red tees after 2 🤭

Anyway, enough of that, I never really got going on the front 9, turning with 14, 2 in front of himself.

Much better back 9 for 18 points including a sandy par on the last for 32 points, missing buffer by one and losing on count back.

I had 5 lip out putts, so could have easily been a totally different story, but considering the weather conditions ( I’m still drying off) i can’t be too unhappy.

Had a really constructive lesson afterwards so bring on Monday 😂

Handicap is now active at 21.6, target 18
		
Click to expand...

What happened in the lesson. What did you work on (and avoided the temptation to say so much). Is the YOTF back on


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What happened in the lesson. What did you work on (and avoided the temptation to say so much). Is the YOTF back on
		
Click to expand...

My natural swing is very high meaning I chop down on the ball and it’s all arms. we were working on lowering the arms to promote rotation, Also tempo and weight transfer.

Just need to take it to the course 👍


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			My natural swing is very high meaning I chop down on the ball and it’s all arms. we were working on lowering the arms to promote rotation, Also tempo and weight transfer.

Just need to take it to the course 👍
		
Click to expand...

You remind me off myself Phil, good luck with the changes 👍🏻😀


----------



## Eagle2 (Jun 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			His opening tee shot was truly awful, so close to an air shot, it went about 10 feet,
The second shot was so good he was still short of the red tees after 2 🤭
		
Click to expand...

You would never wish it on anyone but it helps hearing the better players can do this sort of thing too ;-)

Real mixed feelings from my match today... I won after "some" of the worst golf I have played and almost felt guilty for the win - anyone had that before? I played a guy off 10 (giving me 5 shots) and think I just played the format really well. I was 3 down after the 4th and other than 1 halved hole on the front 9 found myself yo yo'ing between 2 and 3 down until the 10th.

It was at this point I think I switched my game on and managed to win 3 in a row only losing one hole on the back 9. We (virtually) shook hands on the 18 after saving the hole with a great approach shot. 

Looking back now I guess I did play some good golf but it feels weird being down pretty much all match and only taking the lead with 2 holes to go... I only took advantage on 3 of the holes I had a shot on and would have easily been 55+ blows for the front 9 had it have been strokebplay.

On to the medal tomorrow


----------



## Dando (Jun 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			His opening tee shot was truly awful, so close to an air shot, it went about 10 feet,
The second shot was so good he was still short of the red tees after 2 🤭

Anyway, enough of that, I never really got going on the front 9, turning with 14, 2 in front of himself.

Much better back 9 for 18 points including a sandy par on the last for 32 points, missing buffer by one and losing on count back.

I had 5 lip out putts, so could have easily been a totally different story, but considering the weather conditions ( I’m still drying off) i can’t be too unhappy.

Had a really constructive lesson afterwards so bring on Monday 😂

Handicap is now active at 21.6, target 18
		
Click to expand...

I bet his opening tee shot was still past yours 😂😳🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			I bet his opening tee shot was still past yours 😂😳🤣
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not
But I gave him a 2 hole start and still took him....


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 19, 2020)

Went out for 18 holes this evening and deliberately didn't keep a score total - very relaxed and tried shots I wouldn't normally at times - nearly had a hole in one on the 3rd - that's twice in the last week I've been within inches of holing my tee shot there. Out again tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2020)

Eagle2 said:



			You would never wish it on anyone but it helps hearing the better players can do this sort of thing too ;-)

Real mixed feelings from my match today... I won after "some" of the worst golf I have played and almost felt guilty for the win - anyone had that before? I played a guy off 10 (giving me 5 shots) and think I just played the format really well. I was 3 down after the 4th and other than 1 halved hole on the front 9 found myself yo yo'ing between 2 and 3 down until the 10th.

It was at this point I think I switched my game on and managed to win 3 in a row only losing one hole on the back 9. We (virtually) shook hands on the 18 after saving the hole with a great approach shot.

Looking back now I guess I did play some good golf but it feels weird being down pretty much all match and only taking the lead with 2 holes to go... I only took advantage on 3 of the holes I had a shot on and would have easily been 55+ blows for the front 9 had it have been strokebplay.

On to the medal tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Had that on Tuesday. Played atrociously. Everything off the tee a weak slice about 150 yards and each club in the bag down on distance and leaking. Really couldn't put a swing on it. Pitched, chipped and got out of bunkers brilliantly to shoot 34 points but where I got some pleasure from the quality of the short game I really didn't enjoy the golfing experience


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			I bet his opening tee shot was still past yours 😂😳🤣
		
Click to expand...

No James, I’m afraid it wasn’t 🥳🥳


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 19, 2020)

Shot 96 today so 8 over my handicap, but had 34 points. Lesson is slowly taking hold really need a range session for the irons. As they are either very good or very bad


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 19, 2020)

Shot 41 and 44 this week (par 33), well happy with that. Second round had to putt with my hybrid as realised when i got to the first green i had left putter in the house. Didnt putt any worse with the hybrid strangely enough. 
Puting my first card in for handicap on tuesday so lets see how much i crumble with a card in my hand. Anything under 50 will do me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 20, 2020)

After Thursdays Hickory game my tempo was so much better Friday, regained my distance and even hit some good shots with the 3 wood.

must make a effort to play some hickory at least once a week


----------



## Ted-on-tour (Jun 20, 2020)

Just got home from my first 9 holes in about 12 months, after spending the last couple of free days at the range. Shot 49 and made my first ever par. Absolutely chuffed. Managed to avoid getting soaked as well. Bonus.


----------



## IanG (Jun 20, 2020)

Well somedays it just all comes together. 

Early tee time with enough of a westerly to get your attention. Struck the ball pretty well with some good scrambling and excellent lag putting to avoid any double bogies. Finished with 76 blows which, off the back tees (par 71, SSS 73),  is my best round ever on the West Links.  

Shame it wasn't a qualifier - but then again with card in hand it would probably never have happened !


----------



## IainP (Jun 20, 2020)

First qualifier in 9 months, first since joining a new course, and a medal - what could possibly go wrong! 😁 Thankfully a friendly face playing with Simon from here to help me settle. 
Seemed having the card maybe helped, scrambled pretty well and was level to handicap after 9. Frustratingly left a few putts in the jaws down the stretch for a net 75, which is most likely 1 out of buffer 😕 
Still, probably would've taken that if offered it early this morning. And besides, we should enjoy 0.1s while we still can 😉


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 20, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Did I back in.  Then tired to play while it wasnt fully healed.  Back to square one.  

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear mate . Speedy recovery


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 20, 2020)

Played in stableford qualifier - first competitive round since BCV, and very pleased with my 37pts and no ‘passes’ (aka unmentionables).  Nice 0.2 cut but doubt anywhere good enough to get in our div 1 frame.  But you never know given a good bit of a breeze.  Course in lovely condition.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 20, 2020)

First game today in 4 months - 18 hole stableford comp
Hole 1 220 yd par 3 - pin high left of green in 1 - on in *4* for a 6 
Hole 3 - par 4 - greenside bunker in 2 - on in *6 *for a 7 
Back 9 was better -  17 pts for the last 7 holes ( incl 3 missed from about 3 feet)
But it was a great day out - glorious sun - great PPs - very relaxed
I play in another tomorrow - can't wait actually


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2020)

Far better today and shot 37 points including 4 one point holes so could have been a very, very good round. Distance with premium balls still seems down compared to the likes of an AD333 of Titleist NXT off the tee by a considerable margin. That said the new wider takeaway and posture I've been working on was working well bar a couple of times I seemed to get trapped and made some very weird attempt to hit it so a work in progress. Happy with where I am and glass half full and looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Far better today and shot 37 points including 4 one point holes so could have been a very, very good round. Distance with premium balls still seems down compared to the likes of an AD333 of Titleist NXT off the tee by a considerable margin. That said the new wider takeaway and posture I've been working on was working well bar a couple of times I seemed to get trapped and made some very weird attempt to hit it so a work in progress. Happy with where I am and glass half full and looking forward to tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Know how you feel, my 37pts included 5 one pointers - mostly just careless from good positions as well.  But no blobs or other ‘things’ so no complaints...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2020)

First round of the singles matchplay today. I've never entered the singles before because in previous years my handicap was too high (it's 18 max). I was drawn against a 13 handicapper, nice guy who I've played with before - in fact in last year's fourball matchplay me and my partner beat him and his having come back from 3 down. No doubt that was fresh in his mind!

It wasn't exactly a stellar start as we halved the first hole in double bogeys, the second hole was not much better as we halved in 7 & 6 as I had a shot. Finally played some decent golf to win the 3rd, but I lost the 4th after my drive found the horizontal ditch. Sunk a fantastic putt on the par 3 5th for birdie, and a nice par on the 6th as well which saw me go 2 up. On the 7th I had a shot, but I made a right mess of it, tugged my third shot (a 70 yard pitch) into a bunker and had a mare getting it onto the green - ended up losing a shot hole! Sacrilege. Both parred the 8th, and the 9th is normally a poor hole for me, but I hit a lovely tee shot finding the fairway with the new five wood, while my opponent found the trees. Ended up winning that hole with a bogey to go 2 up at the turn.

The par 5 10th was a comedy of errors, we both hit perfect drives and decent enough second shots but missed the green with our thirds - I took two to get out the bunker, he took two to get out of the bushes so that was a half. Halved the 11th and 12th (with me having a shot on the 12th), but I kicked on a gear from the 13th onwards. Hit a 56° from 80-odd yards to two feet past the pin for a birdie, he very nearly made birdie as well but lipped out so I went two up. 14th is another short one, he managed to drive to the right fringe of the green, I wasn't quite as close and my pitch left a bit to be desired so I was only a yard or two nearer than him for one extra shot. However, he lagged his putt to about 3 feet away, and I pretty much pelted my putt straight at the hole - and it dropped! A good 25-foot putt for another birdie, and you should have seen the look on his face. That must have killed any hope he had because he then missed the three-footer for half so I'd stolen the hole and gone 4 up. With his spirit duly broken, I won the 15th with a pretty routine par as he bogeyed, so that was that, I'd won the match 5 & 3.

I finished the round with 3 bogeys so it was 85 gross (36 points stableford), with 3 birdies in the round which I don't _think_ I've ever done before, I'm struggling to think. Happy I played really well after the very ropey start, and delighted I didn't get knocked out in the first round really! Anything else from here is a bonus.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 21, 2020)

Ted-on-tour said:



			Just got home from my first 9 holes in about 12 months, after spending the last couple of free days at the range. Shot 49 and made my first ever par. Absolutely chuffed. Managed to avoid getting soaked as well. Bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Well done ! That first ever par is one to remember. You cant get another "first ever". Onwards and upwards from here...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 21, 2020)

Silly game, golf! Had a blinder midweek, and seemed to be continuing the form yesterday. Playing really well and striking the ball nicely with a decent score accruing. Then out of nowhere, lost it and blobbed 15, 16 & 17 - playing so badly as if I'd only imagined the good stuff on previous 32 holes. Then parred the18th.   Finished on 31pts. Will have to see what today brings.


----------



## Eagle2 (Jun 21, 2020)

don’t know how to feel... started with 3 doubles in a row leaving me with only 1 shot to play with for the front 9  I then had 6 pars in a row with a birdie in there to put me back in a position. I played ok for the rest of the round but lipped out on 16th and 17th for par to leave me one under on the 18th... all was good until the 4 putt on the 18th. 

I don’t understand how you can play so badly and so good all in the same round.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 21, 2020)

Three rounds in the last three days with 38, 39 & 35 points off of my new lower handicap.  Pleased with the consistency and scope to get lower.  I’ve already scored more birdies than in the whole of last year.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 21, 2020)

Strange round on saturday. Arrived at the first tee and there was five groups of three all queued up, seemingly a group who play together every saturday morning. They seemed a little bemused that i was teeing off with them, i booked my tee time first and they added themselves to the slot.

Anyway, had to wait for everyone to tee off as i had been put in the last group, so didnt actually get my booked tee time. 

This slightly irked me, not gonna lie, they seemed to think they had a right to certain tee times when its first come first served. 

Anyway, onto the golf, shot 9 on the first two holes (par 4 & 5), ill put this down to the situatuon on the first tee. Started to play better after that, parring the par 4 5th for the second time.

Scored 53.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 21, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Strange round on saturday. Arrived at the first tee and there was five groups of three all queued up, seemingly a group who play together every saturday morning. They seemed a little bemused that i was teeing off with them, i booked my tee time first and they added themselves to the slot.

Anyway, had to wait for everyone to tee off as i had been put in the last group, so didnt actually get my booked tee time.

This slightly irked me, not gonna lie, they seemed to think they had a right to certain tee times when its first come first served.

Anyway, onto the golf, shot 9 on the first two holes (par 4 & 5), ill put this down to the situatuon on the first tee. Started to play better after that, parring the par 4 5th for the second time.

Scored 53.
		
Click to expand...

So they don't know what social distancing is for a start?

You had booked a tee time yet they decided to push you out of that slot.

What sort of club are you a member of, it sounds like a free for all?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2020)

saving_par said:



			So they don't know what social distancing is for a start?

You had booked a tee time yet they decided to push you out of that slot.

What sort of club are you a member of, it sounds like a free for all?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a roll up where a group of members books five tee times then has a draw for the playing fours.  But should be nothing stopping any other member joining in. But as much as they might call it a roll up - there usually is an assumption that it is _their _group


----------



## Crow (Jun 21, 2020)

Last run out for the Slazenger Johnny Miller 63s before they're go in the cupboard until next year.

Pro-Shop Stableford competition, started with a treble for 0...
But I hit two great 3 irons, the first on the long par 4 8th hole, after an awful drive I pulled my next into the light rough to leave 180 yards into a decent wind, lie was good and I hit a lovely shot pin high in the fringe and putted on to tap-in.
Next hole was a 180 yard par 3 into the same wind, 3 iron again and right on line, it looked like a 2 foot tap-in from the tee but was actually 5 foot, made the two for a share of the 2s pot and then birdied the 10th for back to back twos and to increase my share of the pot. 

Finished on 37 points so happy with that.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 21, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sounds like a roll up where a group of members books five tee times then has a draw for the playing fours.  But should be nothing stopping any other member joining in. But as much as they might call it a roll up - there usually is an assumption that it is _their _group
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats what it felt like. Exactly the behaviour that stopped me joining a golf club for years. Fannies.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 21, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sounds like a roll up where a group of members books five tee times then has a draw for the playing fours.  But should be nothing stopping any other member joining in. But as much as they might call it a roll up - there usually is an assumption that it is _their _group
		
Click to expand...

Really don't understand your reasoning here.

A member made a booking and another group pushed him out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Anyway, had to wait for everyone to tee off as i had been put in the last group, so didnt actually get my booked tee time.

This slightly irked me, not gonna lie, they seemed to think they had a right to certain tee times when its first come first served.

.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are all members of a club? Where do you play? We have roll up groups that under normal circumstances go off at set times on their set days but these are well publicised and most members are aware of when they are on. However under the new rules, we are restricted to only booking tee times individually and the club hasn't set aside any times or blocked tee times out to accommodate these groups. If I was you I'd be speaking to the secretary/general manager about how poorly you were treated and how you weren't even allowed to tee off at the time you booked. Seems very poor


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 21, 2020)

I am a full member, the guys i was playing with had corporate membership.
It was annoying. Ill just be looking out for the names on brs and avoiding booking alongside them in future.

If they book on alongside me again ill be making them aware they have booked on with me so they can work around me teeing off as booked, no interest in getting involved on their game but not getting pushed off my tee time again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			I am a full member, the guys i was playing with had corporate membership.
It was annoying. Ill just be looking out for the names on brs and avoiding booking alongside them in future.

If they book on alongside me again ill be making them aware they have booked on with me so they can work around me teeing off as booked, no interest in getting involved on their game but not getting pushed off my tee time again.
		
Click to expand...

I know money talks and all that but surely as a full member you'd have more playing rights than a corporate member and I'd definitely be doing more than avoiding their names and taking it up further


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 21, 2020)

My old club are dragging their feet with releasing my handicap annoyingly or I could have played in the stable ford competition. 
Was fairly consistent but really made a mess of 4, 5 and 11. 11 was a quadruple bogey where the heather just royally you know what’d me in the you know what! Some great pars on 2, 9 (been struggling with 9), 12, 14 & 18 where for a brief moment in the round golf appeared easy. 
86 for 33 points (assuming my old handicap) with 2 blobs. Fairly happy with that but I need to dedicate some time to putting practice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2020)

Had 34 today with two holes I didn't score on (10 and the 18th, which in particular is beating me up at the moment). Managing to be pretty consistent in the last few rounds, 34, 34, 37, 34. One of those was abjectly poor in terms of ball striking but saved by an exceptional short game performance. Didn't hit it overly consistently today either. Had the G410 demo driver in the bag to give it one more bash before pulling the trigger and by and large (bar a very poor shot on 10 and a lost ball) is doing well. Perhaps more importantly, especially for someone that has really moaned about his short game I chipped in for a birdie on our 14th and the second chip in this week. That is definitely something that doesn't happen. Add in the increased number of sand saves and all in all I am in a gloriously happy golfing place right now


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jun 21, 2020)

Played this morning, had a really good round.  Shot -5 net, my lowest at my course off the whites, only one double (which came on the last) made a massive difference to the card.  Didn’t put myself into too much trouble off the tee, birdied the 8th, a short par4 but first time I’ve birdied it.  The good bit is I felt like I left shots out there and still got my best score, I’ve been practicing a lot but it feels like it’s coming together


----------



## DRW (Jun 22, 2020)

Friday great, joining the tour next week.  Saturday evening, 3 lost balls in the first 6 holes and then proceeded to shot level gross par on the back nine.

Love to hate this game, or is it, it loves to hate me and torment me.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 22, 2020)

Out Saturday evening and again this morning - no matter how I start or finish a round it always seems to add up to a gross 83 just now, worse scoring than recently on front nine but better on back nine today. Course has gone from beautiful brown two weeks ago to back to being mainly green again - I'd like a couple of weeks without any rain to turn it brown again. Oh and weather forecast showing wind from South East when it (unusually) blew from South West throughout.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2020)

first 3 ball today, so the roll up had organised the draw in advance with best ball team score.

hit it pretty well, but one of my PP was on fire, really played well, even a couple of 2's on par fours. 
tough wind a straight southerly across the course, esp going out with the tide in


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 22, 2020)

...and I was reminded of one of the things I hate about some golf clubs.  Playing in a two ball we teed off just before 11 with two empty slots ahead of us.  For four and a half holes, I was playing to par and having a great time...at which point we caught up to the slow 4 ball in front.  Impossible to maintain any rhythm when you're waiting five minutes on every tee and approach - and to keep your temper when on the ninth, the add to the wait to practice the putts they just missed.  We waited an extra few minutes to walk to the tenth to find...yep, they stopped for a chat and were only just walking away from the tee.  Eventually allowed through on the 13th (probably because we both stuck it on a par 5 in two) 

Worst thing, one of the assistant pros asked afterward how we enjoyed the course - I answered honestly and was told apologetically that it was indeed unofficial policy that members do not allow visitors to play through.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2020)

Monday afternoon knock with the other two.....
Fragger was leading with 18 to my 17 at the turn and started par, par on the back...I messed up the 11th but then went on a bit of a run of pars and nett pars to stand level on the 18th...regulation par for me, Fragger looks at me and says " this one is" and before he could finish I said " to lose" as it was his 6th shot...and he missed it..
So 33- 32
A couple of silly shots and a couple of bad bounces looks to be all that's standing between me and a good score


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Monday afternoon knock with the other two.....
Fragger was leading with 18 to my 17 at the turn and started par, par on the back...I messed up the 11th but then went on a bit of a run of pars and nett pars to stand level on the 18th...regulation par for me, Fragger looks at me and says " this one is" and before he could finish I said " to lose" as it was his 6th shot...and he missed it..
So 33- 32
A couple of silly shots and a couple of bad bounces looks to be all that's standing between me and a good score
		
Click to expand...

At least it was closer than normal. Shame about the 11th and the mistakes but that's golf and to a degree you're still learning the course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Really don't understand your reasoning here.

A member made a booking and another group pushed him out.
		
Click to expand...

Not how I read it.  It sounds like a group who have a small number who book a set number of consecutive tee times then the others in the group stick their names in the three slots left for each tee time. The organiser then takes all the names and does a random draw for the actual playing fours.  Our poster stuck his name down and as they couldn’t chuck him out he was included in their draw for fours. Im guessing he might have been stuck in the final group or just found himself there as a result of the draw. 

Our Sat am roll up works that way.  I could put my name down in one of the places in the first tee time of our roll up and might find myself playing in the last group an hour and half later.  Just how we choose to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not how I read it.  It sounds like a group who have a small number who book a set number of consecutive tee times then the others in the group stick their names in the three slots left for each tee time. The organiser then takes all the names and does a random draw for the actual playing fours.  Our poster stuck his name down and as they couldn’t chuck him out he was included in their draw for fours. Im guessing he might have been stuck in the final group or just found himself there as a result of the draw.

Our Sat am roll up works that way.  I could put my name down in one of the places in the first tee time of our roll up and might find myself playing in the last group an hour and half later.  Just how we choose to do it.
		
Click to expand...

He booked a tee time expecting to play at the time he booked, he wasn't part of any roll up.

There were no restrictions on him booking a tee time.

Maybe this other group could have booked the next available 'empty' tee times if they were that desperate to play together.

There seems to be an attitute that some members have more right to play at 'premium' times than others despite a booking system that is open for all members.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Monday afternoon knock with the other two.....
Fragger was leading with 18 to my 17 at the turn and started par, par on the back...I messed up the 11th but then went on a bit of a run of pars and nett pars to stand level on the 18th...regulation par for me, Fragger looks at me and says " this one is" and before he could finish I said " to lose" as it was his 6th shot...and he missed it..
So 33- 32
A couple of silly shots and a couple of bad bounces looks to be all that's standing between me and a good score
		
Click to expand...

Actually i started the back 9 par, par, par 
Let you off the hook big time matey 
Grrrr


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh god was yesterdays round dreadful! Think I can count the good tee shots on one hand, and I can definitely count the ones I topped and carried less than 50 yards on two! Was playing some really nice golf over the last couple of weeks but my last 3 rounds have all been on the wrong side of 100. Cant give up though, got to keep working back towards beating my best of 87!! 31 points last night. Poor.


----------



## Crow (Jun 23, 2020)

Today's set was Wilson 4300 laminated 1 & 3 woods, Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, 2 to PW, Craigton Neil Coles SW and the trusty Greenway putter.
Two tee shots OB on the front nine and 15 points, steadier on the back for 19 and 34 total so happy with that.
And me and my partner won our match 3 & 1.


----------



## larmen (Jun 23, 2020)

After 3 great rounds on the 9 hole course I went for the 18 again. A 3 ball in front of me asked me to join so I went with them. OK,  I lost my 1st drive into the rough but after thet my driver was in fire for a while. Fairway finder, long(wish) and in great position. It is just that my approach and putting really let me down. I also messed up 5 out 6 par 3s. By hole 13/14 I was through it. To hot, didn't eat enough or whatever, but nothing worked anymore. Driver dear, irons dead, putter was never alive today.

Ended up with a 106 which is still an above average round for me, just not as great as the little course suggested I should play to. But had some amazing shots on the course, just to many bad ones in-between. Tomorrow I go out earlier before it gets hot.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 23, 2020)

five straight pars hole 5 - 9, inc. SI 1 , finished with 21 points, still got beat, my oppo was level par gross for 22 points.

went out again an hour later with my sister, not as good but 19 points later settled for a 40point total


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 23, 2020)

First round in forever and 3 birdies in a row😁😁 drove OB on next hole but got a moral birdie with next ball. Joy, I should spend more time away from golf🤣


----------



## IainP (Jun 23, 2020)

IainP said:



			First qualifier in 9 months, first since joining a new course, and a medal - what could possibly go wrong! 😁 Thankfully a friendly face playing with Simon from here to help me settle.
Seemed having the card maybe helped, scrambled pretty well and was level to handicap after 9. Frustratingly left a few putts in the jaws down the stretch for a net 75, which is most likely 1 out of buffer 😕
Still, probably would've taken that if offered it early this morning. And besides, we should enjoy 0.1s while we still can 😉
		
Click to expand...

Didn't have to enjoy the 0.1 after all, CSS up one and scraped a buffer.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 23, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			First round in forever and 3 birdies in a row😁😁 drove OB on next hole but got a moral birdie with next ball. Joy, I should spend more time away from golf🤣
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you back


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jun 23, 2020)

Played 18, Course was in great nick and weather was beaut, played off whites 38 points.  3 of the last 5 rounds under handicap, just hope I can do it in a medal!


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jun 23, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh god was yesterdays round dreadful! Think I can count the good tee shots on one hand, and I can definitely count the ones I topped and carried less than 50 yards on two! Was playing some really nice golf over the last couple of weeks but my last 3 rounds have all been on the wrong side of 100. Cant give up though, got to keep working back towards beating my best of 87!! 31 points last night. Poor.
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it, that’s how it goes, I was playing mid 80s (best for a while) then couldn’t hit a ball for a few rounds (admittedly after a lesson) now playing ok again, it comes and goes but hopefully just gradually better


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 24, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Stick with it, that’s how it goes, I was playing mid 80s (best for a while) then couldn’t hit a ball for a few rounds (admittedly after a lesson) now playing ok again, it comes and goes but hopefully just gradually better
		
Click to expand...

Appreciated! I went out last night to the range to try and calm the swing down a bit. Great to hear its not just me that goes through it, brilliant forum this!


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 24, 2020)

Out last night in our Tuesday Challenge, i was just playing to get a card in for initial handicap. Paired up with a nice guy, nice relaxed chat on the way round, played well and ended up playing against each other as it was so close. Got my first 5 on our first hole (7 was best score previously) and chipped in on the 9th for my first ever birdie on a par 4. Great feeling.

Shot 46, lost by one shot as partner shot 45.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 24, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Out last night in our Tuesday Challenge, i was just playing to get a card in for initial handicap. Paired up with a nice guy, nice relaxed chat on the way round, played well and ended up playing against each other as it was so close. Got my first 5 on our first hole (7 was best score previously) and chipped in on the 9th for my first ever birdie on a par 4. Great feeling.

Shot 46, lost by one shot as partner shot 45.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on your first birdie! What a time for your first on a handicap round too!


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 24, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Congratulations on your first birdie! What a time for your first on a handicap round too!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah was delighted, thought the game might fall apart with scorecard in hand but the opposite happened, i felt it focussed the mind. 
Boy i was playing with was 22 handicap and was only one shot behind him so well happy with that.


----------



## Reemul (Jun 24, 2020)

I have hardly played since reopening, usual issues, working from home, kids at home and things being busy. Was due to play a 4 ball against some mates from another office 2v2 but they pulled out last minute so me and a mate played.

I had been to the range the evening before and iron play was good but anything with hybrids and woods was dreadful.

Anyways i was 3 down through the front 9 and playing pretty poor for the first 7 holes, 8 and 9 felt better and really i should have got 2 holes back but for poor choices.

From hole 10 it just clicked and had 5 straight pars and went from 3 down to 1 up. After 16 holes I was 2 up, 17 i had a really unlucky bounce it to a tree so now 1 up with one to play. Par on the last along with my mate so just nicked it.

The thing i really felt was I just haven't played enough, once I got to the back 9 and got the groove going it was fine. A slower tempo off the tee box also helped.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 24, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Yeah was delighted, thought the game might fall apart with scorecard in hand but the opposite happened, i felt it focussed the mind.
Boy i was playing with was 22 handicap and was only one shot behind him so well happy with that.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, id be well happy with that! A great person to compare your golf to at the minute in my opinion - that's where i'd like my Handicap to be by the end of the year. Literally finished my third card on Sunday and so just waiting to hear back on my handicap!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2020)

Another supplementary card round at Ellesborough teeing off at 7.20am in lovely conditions with a stiff breeze keeping the temperature reasonable 

I’m guessing Imurg is going to post that he should have stayed in bed, as it wasn’t pretty.

I ended up with 32 points after 19 on the back missing buffer by 1 for the third time.so near, yet so far


Imurg had about 26 but tbh he stopped counting after he shanked a chip on the 13th

Cvg had 17 points and we aren’t letting him near any rope 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2020)

Beautiful day at Nairn, not a puff of wind, bright sunshine and at least 20. Moray firth was like a mill pond.

3 balls best ball score, and we had -9, to add to that i played pretty well 2 under gross, with 3 birds and bogey. one of my PP (off 3) 5 under gross real lesson in ball striking

I've not hit the ball as well as that since March


----------



## JamesR (Jun 24, 2020)

Disappointing finish today, shot 2 over.


74 for 38 points


----------



## GG26 (Jun 24, 2020)

Played Monday and drove very well, but was all over the place with the irons and scored 30pts.

This morning the irons were on fire and my long putts were very good.  83 gross (44 points) was my best ever score and I left the putts on 17 & 18 both two inches short.


----------



## timd77 (Jun 24, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Played very well today and was stood on the 18th tee par 4, needing a 5 to score 89. Debated playing safe and hitting an iron but I’d been driving pretty straight all day, so stuck with it. Tee shot faded into the rough but I still had a shot to the green. Yardage was an 8i but being uphill and sat down a bit I took a 7i, poor strike and left it 10 yards short of the green. Tried to calm my nerves for the chip but caught it a bit thin and ended up with a 15-20 foot downhill putt for par. Missed by millimetres and sailed 5 feet past, a la Martin kaymer at medinah! My pp (eagle2 off this forum) was as nervous as I was as I settled down to the uphill putt, which just about dropped in the hole! 89, yes!!!!

Next target 85...

Desperate to get my hcp down. I played poorly for the 30 and every comp since then has been a non qualifier due to the weather/course conditions and obviously coronavirus.
		
Click to expand...

Flippin’ ‘eck, I’ve only gone and scored 84 today! A week after me best round ever of 89 and breaking 90 for the first time! Jeez. Played well today but even then I could’ve shot a couple lower, lost a ball that looked good, just couldn’t find it, must’ve taken a bad bounce or sat down somewhere. Anyway, can’t complain!

In the meantime I’ve had a handicap cut to 20 from 30 at my own request. Things going in the right direction and couldn’t be happier!


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Played Monday and drove very well, but was all over the place with the irons and scored 30pts.

This morning the irons were on fire and my long putts were very good.  83 gross (44 points) was my best ever score and I left the putts on 17 & 18 both two inches short.
		
Click to expand...

That's great Mike, keep it up!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 24, 2020)

Me and the wife played this morning after changing our start time from 13.30 to 7.50, thank god. Wife shot 103 she plays off 38. Ladies par is 71. All shots counted. Bunkers included the lot. With....an 8 and a 9 on the card. 
Me? I shot 84 never missed a fairway, due to some coaching last time out from the wife, yes she gives out tips now, lol. 

Stableford score for her 40. (I only counted her off 36) Add in my scores to her no scores and as a betterball we shot 48. 

Roll on August Comps. 

PS....Now argue against PSM !


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2020)

Blooming hot today at 1.30 tee off.

Decided to only play my own ball on the occasions when I could find it 😁

Apparently walked 6.6 miles


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 24, 2020)

I played crap.

No, it was worse than that, much, much worse.

On the 5 holes I would receive shots I had 4 pars and a birdie so 16 points.

The other 13 holes accounted for the grand sum of 10 points 

I used to be able to find a way to ball round when I was playing poorly, these days if my game is off I have no safe shot I can fall back on to get it round in a fashion.

Starting to think this a terminal decline in my game.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2020)

Imurg strangely quiet

Only sings when he’s winning 👍😎


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No no no...
Just learn to hit it straight, the ball doesn't know how old you are...

Easier said than done, been swinging poorly myself lately, but if you get it on plane it can be done.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to let it beat me!

Still think I have a 5 or 6 under round in me somewhere wanting to get out.

Would just be nice to stand over the ball with confident thoughts in my mind, its been a long time since that was the case.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2020)

Played this afternoon. Foolishly hit about 25-30 balls to limber up and get the back loose. That was hot enough but I struggled today. Only had 32 points but hit the ball poorly compared to the last few rounds and the short game didn't really hold up. Hard to concentrate despite taking plenty of fluids and some nutrition on board. Trying again Friday morning


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Imurg strangely quiet

Only sings when he’s winning 👍😎
		
Click to expand...





Posted all people need to know in random irritations.....


----------



## BrianM (Jun 24, 2020)

Played Castle Stuart on Sunday, had 6 great holes to start then the wheels came off until the 15th, then started hitting it well again, mental block.....
Played the first 9 holes today superb at Inverness, considering I didn’t drive it well but my hybrids were flying and short game excellent, then the wheels came off again, I don’t feel it’s far away, if I could sort my driving it would be half the battle instead of playing catch up 😂😂


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 24, 2020)

Played 9 holes tonight with my mate, he plays off 10 so gave me a shot on each hole in a matchplay match. He was 3 up with 3 to play, i won the last 3 holes to draw the match. Delighted as he was been playing for about 25 years and ive been playing for 5 months.

I assumed my handicap will be about 24 when i get the cards in to get it but my mate reckons im playing to a much better level


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 24, 2020)

Out at 7.55pm - the last tee time allowed and only took a half set. Wasn't keeping a score on the front nine as I was trying different things including having my Taylor Made hybrid in the bag instead of my trusty Forgan ancient one. Never really got on with the Taylor Made one before but it showed enough promise tonight that it will get a space in the full bag for the weekend at least. 

Was hitting the ball Ok so kept a tally of my score on the back nine - two bogeys and seven pars, including five straight pars to finish, I can certainly live with that, could do with some putts dropping to put the icing on the cake though. 

Had a shot right in-between six and eight iron on the 17th so loosened my grip on the eight iron and lashed it past the pin, first really good feeling on a shot of the night (and I wasn't unhappy with how I was hitting the ball before that). 18th tee loosened the grip a bit on the driver and hit the best drive I've hit in a couple of weeks - it might be that I've unknowingly began to grip the club too tightly - we'll find out on Friday night - can't wait.

Finished at 10.15 and there was plenty of light to play another four or five holes (see pic) - if only we were allowed.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2020)

saving_par said:



			I played crap.

No, it was worse than that, much, much worse.

On the 5 holes I would receive shots I had 4 pars and a birdie so 16 points.

The other 13 holes accounted for the grand sum of 10 points 

I used to be able to find a way to ball round when I was playing poorly, these days if my game is off I have no safe shot I can fall back on to get it round in a fashion.

Starting to think this a terminal decline in my game.
		
Click to expand...

i think you need a net


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i think you need a net

Click to expand...

Way I was hitting it I would miss the bloody thing


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Way I was hitting it I would miss the bloody thing 

Click to expand...

i'm sure you will get it back, i suspect after yesterdays round i will be back to being crap on Friday


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2020)

Very enjoyable 18 holes last night with 3 mates.  Started at 6pm and got in as the light was starting to go.  A beautiful evening and nice that I holed a load of putts to get round in 2under my handicap - so only dropping 6.  highlight of the round though by far was my 105yd shot played from a fairway bunker to a flag back left of top tier of our 14th green - to 3ft - and holed the putt for a par.  Quite nice 'sandy-par' and possible the best bunker shot I've ever played - I certainly can't recall ever playing a better one.


----------



## larmen (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, that was a round today. After the 2 below average (felt like) 18 holes over the last 2 days I went back for a 9 early morning, getting it done before the heat came.
It was one of those rounds where on nearly each hole I can recite where I left easy shots.
On 1 I can't reach (yet) but I had a short chip but still 2 putted.
On 2 I had a bad drive and tried to force the iron from the fairway duffed it twice (20 yard roll each time instead of 140 flight) for double bogey.
On 3 I missed the green just left, chipped on and 3 putted. And on 4 I also 3 putted but on GIR (both par 3)

So I had a mindset that just nothing works this round. Great drive on 5, short (60 yard) chip to short but par, missed the fairway on 6 but attacked the green from the 7th fairway and just rolled through, chip and par, monster drive (well,  211)  on 7, short chip to short, the put half an inch short for bogey, the next par 3 I was a yard short of the green,  chip on and 2 put for bogey, and on the final hole I totally messed up the drive, 2 more iron shorts, short chip next to the flag and roll in for bogey.

A lot of thought about wrong/unlucky shots, then I tally up the score card and it is a 42, best round on that course, bogey average.
Effectively, from 4 onwards I was playing good golf for me with just below average putting, but because I 'gave up on the round' earlier and just played the holes I didn't think about the score. After the double duff on 2 I just tried to hit the irons clean rather than trying to force the green, they got there or there about anyway.
When I finished I was on the 9th green with no-one behind me so I worked on the chip a little. If I leave the chip closer to the pin I might get a couple more up and downs in a round. And I 'can' flop it over a bunker now. At least on that green, nice fluffy lie all around ;-)


----------



## JamesR (Jun 25, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Disappointing finish today, shot 2 over.


74 for 38 points
		
Click to expand...

Down to 3.6, my lowest yet 👏😃


----------



## GG26 (Jun 25, 2020)

Out this afternoon with a friend and my son.  Continued my good form with an 85 despite 7s on 14 & 18.  At the turn of the year I had only shot under 90 three times in total.  Now I am disappointed if I don’t.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Jun 25, 2020)

1st round since lockdown today at Silverstone GC. Shot 1 under handicap with 3 penalty shots. Very happy boy! 😁


----------



## Crow (Jun 25, 2020)

11.40 tee time at Naunton Downs today, whose idea was that??? 

We came off after 14 holes, the heat was unbearable, but the best part of that was it meant that I didn't have to add up my pathetic score.

Naunton is a quirky but enjoyable course with one or two very funky greens.


----------



## larmen (Jun 25, 2020)

Crow said:



			Naunton is a quirky but enjoyable course with one or two very funky greens.
		
Click to expand...

Windmills?


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2020)

Jeez it was hot today.
We were a four ahead of lots of twos so it was a little bit stop/start as we were letting people through.
But hey, we were on a golf course and I had a bag with three bottles of water, and that wasn't light. 
I had a funny old round in which I scored better than I thought I'd played, ended up with 35 points.
Played a 4BBB match and parred the last two holes to rescue a half after being two down after 16.
Hey, we won on countback ............................. you should have seen their faces. 
I managed 6 pars on the back nine, I don't think I've done that before.
Happy bunny.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2020)

Was out last night, walked in after 10 it was that slow.
Driving ok, irons pathetic, short game and putting excellent.
Just need to put it altogether to try and get something going.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Down to 3.6, my lowest yet 👏😃
		
Click to expand...

Superb stuff that 👍🏻


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 26, 2020)

Another shocker yesterday evening. Really seem to have lost any ability at all with my irons which, up until recently, have been my most consistent clubs!

New driver used for the first time - Callaway RAZR Black - absolute perfection 78% of fairways hit last night across 9 holes and 2 are par 3 irons tee shots.  To then follow up these drives with 9 more shots on a Par 4 and 8 another.. heartbreaking. 

Time to head back to the range.....


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 26, 2020)

Rare early morning tee time for me, as I start five days off work, and buzzed round in about 2 hours. Still hitting the ball pretty good (for me) and shot 80 which is three shots better than my normal recent score (I seem to have been stuck on around 83 whether I play well or not so well) but it didn't really feel better - largely because I played the four par threes in a total of 6 over (2x bogey and 2x double). 

Had three birdies, including both 17 and 18 which made the score better than it felt, 18 has been my favourite hole for scoring since the restart and I've had four birdies there this year but I'm normally happy with a bogey on 17, I've had a few disasters there including a nine when I thought I was going to break 80 a couple of weeks ago, it's become something of a mental block. Taylor Made mini driver which has been sitting in the cupboard for four years got it's first use on that tee this morning and I'd forgotten quite how forgiving it is to hit, second shot was best feeling hybrid I've hit in a long time and left me with a six foot putt.

Strange day, played holes I've struggled on well and bogeyed a couple that I'd normally expect to par - not sure whether to be annoyed at making a mess of the par threes (I hate that) or delighted at a birdie, birdie finish - In a normal world I'd have been heading back out for a few holes extra after that finish.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Was out last night, walked in after 10 it was that slow.
Driving ok, irons pathetic, short game and putting excellent.
Just need to put it altogether to try and get something going.
		
Click to expand...

thats Inverness for you, only get worse once the allow 4 balls


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2020)

Normal service resumed after Wed round... terrible would be an understatement


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thats Inverness for you, only get worse once the allow 4 balls
		
Click to expand...

You’re not wrong, we are back at 7 / 8 minute intervals as well, we should of stuck to 10 minutes and things would of been ok.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Normal service resumed after Wed round... terrible would be an understatement

Click to expand...

Just waiting the call from Martin 😂😂


----------



## anji71 (Jun 26, 2020)

Worst round of the last few years today. Shot 90. when I usually shoot around 80. Lost 2 balls, 3 putted all sorts.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2020)

Out with the lads today..cooler initially but the heat soon got going...
The day could only go downhill after the start..all 3 balls on the green in regulation and I walked off with a birdie...
New irons worked pretty well, I think the ball may have hit the pin on the par 3 13th but we lost sight of it in the bright light - the pitch mark was dead in line with the flag and tee and the ball was 8 feet left pin high......weak putt
Kept the scoreboard ticking over on every hole but a bit of a weak finish to only get 2 points off the last 2 holes for a 31 ( according to Fragger) 32 according to me after going back over the round whatever it was it was enough to derail YotF once more.....
Going to try and squeeze in as much golf as possible next week as I'm back to work next Saturday


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 26, 2020)

Good form continued, absolutely knocked it out the park on the front 9, 24 points. Was flagging on the back 9 due to the stifling heat, and the fact I was stupid enough to only bring one bottle of water, but managed to keep it going to finish with 40 overall.

Have got a lesson booked for Tuesday to work on my driving as I felt I was hitting it too high and losing length as a result. Sods law, driving was great today, so in 2 minds whether to go ahead or cancel.


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Out with the lads today..cooler initially but the heat soon got going...
The day could only go downhill after the start..all 3 balls on the green in regulation and I walked off with a birdie...
New irons worked pretty well, I think the ball may have hit the pin on the par 3 13th but we lost sight of it in the bright light - the pitch mark was dead in line with the flag and tee and the ball was 8 feet left pin high......weak putt
Kept the scoreboard ticking over on every hole but a bit of a weak finish to only get 2 points off the last 2 holes for a 31 ( according to Fragger) 32 according to me after going back over the round whatever it was it was enough to derail YotF once more.....
Going to try and squeeze in as much golf as possible next week as I'm back to work next Saturday
		
Click to expand...

if you went out with the lads WTH was fragger doing there?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			if you went out with the lads WTH was fragger doing there?
		
Click to expand...

Someone had to keep score......


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Someone had to keep score......
		
Click to expand...

seems like he couldn't even do that! you'd have been better getting Diane Abbott to do it


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			seems like he couldn't even do that! you'd have been better getting Diane Abbott to do it
		
Click to expand...

And he worked in a Bank..


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And he worked in a Bank..

Click to expand...

tea boy?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			tea boy?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly wouldn't trust him with the hot water....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Normal service resumed after Wed round... terrible would be an understatement

Click to expand...

You must have stolen my swing from Wed 

After the adject dross on Weds I bogied the last for a 73.

Felt like a golfer again, was really flushing it just, couldn't hole anything.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2020)

Played at 11.10. Already getting hot. Drove the first from around 210 yards and then had the obligatory three putts. Managed to get it round in 33 points with a couple of no score holes. Short game with the exception of bunkers (three up and downs from sand) bit ropey which annoyed me. Room for improvement and hoping the new driver arrives for the morning


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2020)

With the back still being bad I ventured out this evening for a few holes with the lads. 

Only brought my wedges and putter.  Let one of my friends tee off. Then threw a ball down and let him hit an approach for me. I played the hole out from there. 
Few pitches, couple of bunker shots, the odd chip and putting was as much as I was ever going to muster. 
Enjoyed being out for the walk. Got to keep the short game ticking over but know in my heart it will be a while till I can play properly. 

OAP GOLF I'd call it.  Actually very enjoyable.  My mate said he was sweating trying not to lose my chrome soft. Haha


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Possibly wouldn't trust him with the hot water....
		
Click to expand...

I resemble that remark 🤔


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2020)

saving_par said:



			You must have stolen my swing from Wed 

After the adject dross on Weds I bogied the last for a 73.

Felt like a golfer again, was really flushing it just, couldn't hole anything.
		
Click to expand...

well send it back for Monday


----------



## Reemul (Jun 26, 2020)

Played again tonight, 12 holes, +6 son was +9, he's 13 now as long as I am, won't be long before he is leaving me for dead. Really enjoyed it, nice clean ball striking and putting was pretty good, lost 2 of the shots on 1 hole as well with a poor tee shot.

Course seemed quieter as well which was nice.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			well send it back for Monday

Click to expand...

As long as promise to send it back to me for Weds


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 26, 2020)

saving_par said:



			As long as promise to send it back to me for Weds 

Click to expand...

of course, as long as i have it b ack for Friday


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 26, 2020)

First comp at the new club and the greens destroyed me... again. 12 points front 9 19 on the back. Here’s to +0.2
Shot of the day was a 5i on 14 from 180ish to - without Exaggeration 3 inches. Shame it was following 3 off the tee. 3 off the tee on 2nd and still scored a point and birdied 16 for 4 points. There was some good golf in there but having a few blow up holes is ruining it. greens were crazy slick. Putted 6 foot past the hole from 3 feet on the 4th 😩


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 27, 2020)

Was -1 through a 6 hole stretch and still finished with a 98. Hate this game.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2020)

Soaked, drowned rat, terrible on & off wet conditions

Lost a ball on the 5th after 2 decent pars, it wasn't even a bad shot, in that you wouldn't expect not to to find it just right of the green in the open, so that annoyed me and I imploded a little then, more-so then when every bounce was going against me and I was piling on the doubles for just being a yard or two left or right of the greens!

Then I had a rules scenario that caused a stir and ended up with me hardly being spoken to for a few holes and created a sterile environment for the back 9.

Horrible round/day, should have walked Max instead.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 27, 2020)

First comp back this year for me this morning. NQ Saturday sweep, scrappy in places had 4 doubles but still played decent and posted an 80. Short game and putting were strong points for me today.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 27, 2020)

Played this morning, then came home and took my name off everything for the next week including next weeks medal. Just not worth playing when I am swinging like this. Probably just practice a few days this week and hope I can fix things.


----------



## IanM (Jun 27, 2020)

Played poorly today too.   Wonder if the bones still tired after playing in 30 something degrees on Thursday afternoon!

Lesson on Monday.  Professor Mayo Mayo hopefully will work his magic


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 27, 2020)

4 over my handicap yesterday. Had 4 unmentionables as well. Good enough to take the money though. Game is very much work in progress!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2020)

Didn't enter the competition because they only announced it last night, and it was raining at the start so we couldn't be bothered. Fluffed my tee shot on the first for an eventual blob and thought I'd made a good decision. Ended up shooting 83 though for 38 points. It really didn't feel like that good of a round either, as I'd missed a three footer on the 13th, a two footer for birdie on the 14th, and another short one on the 15th, and I lost the plot mentally for a bit after that ("if I can't even tap it in the hole from two feet then what's the ***** point in playing?"). Was still making bogeys though so not a disaster, just annoying. 

I didn't hit many fairways or greens but I got up and down loads - only 28 putts required for the round. And that's with the aforementioned missed tap-ins. For the first 12 holes I'd putted brilliantly. It was a really weird turnaround. But 7 pars, 8 bogeys though, 2 doubles, played to handicap again. There's no way I should be off 17 I don't think, but I'll have to play well in next week's comp to redress that.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Tell us more....
		
Click to expand...

He smashed his drive into trees only 50yds in front of our 10th and was in deep cabbage, he then said “I’m declaring that ball lost”! 

His usual playing partner asked “can you do that”? 

I said no, there’s no provision to ‘declare a ball lost’, you’ve got various options, but if you’re not going to look for it, or declare a provisional, then you simply tee up another ball and as soon as you play that, that becomes the ball in play under penalty of stroke & distance, so he’s then 3 off the tee. 

The guy on the tee then got all excited and stated it just means the same thing!

He then almost did the same again, and I could hear him chuntering to himself and then the 3 of them, which I joined and who always play together, clearly didn’t like my answer, even though one them asked the question!!

After a couple of holes with no acknowledgment to decent shots and walking on my own, I walked by the side of one of them and said, he’s got the arris with me hasnt he, to which he replied, “well we all thought it wasn’t in the spirit of the game”! 

FFS, they raised it, I answered it, I didn’t pull him up on it as such, I just corrected what options he had, and that declaring a ball lost is not one of them, nor is it within the rules, and they got arsy, but hey, let’s ignore the correct terms/rules of golf in a qualifier shall we! 

Makes me wonder what decisions go on out on the courses sometimes🤔


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 27, 2020)

Scuffed one 20yds off the first tee, lost my ball through the back of the green on the 2nd.  Knuckled down and salvaged 34pts from the round.

19th Hole back in play next weekend and a comp can’t wait.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			He smashed his drive into trees only 50yds in front of our 10th and was in deep cabbage, he then said “I’m declaring that ball lost”!

His usual playing partner asked “can you do that”?

I said no, there’s no provision to ‘declare a ball lost’, you’ve got various options, but if you’re not going to look for it, or declare a provisional, then you simply tee up another ball and as soon as you play that, that becomes the ball in play under penalty of stroke & distance, so he’s then 3 off the tee.

The guy on the tee then got all excited and stated it just means the same thing!

He then almost did the same again, and I could hear him chuntering to himself and then the 3 of them, which I joined and who always play together, clearly didn’t like my answer, even though one them asked the question!!

After a couple of holes with no acknowledgment to decent shots and walking on my own, I walked by the side of one of them and said, he’s got the arris with me hasnt he, to which he replied, “well we all thought it wasn’t in the spirit of the game”!

FFS, they raised it, I answered it, I didn’t pull him up on it as such, I just corrected what options he had, and that declaring a ball lost is not one of them, nor is it within the rules, and they got arsy, but hey, let’s ignore the correct terms/rules of golf in a qualifier shall we!

Makes me wonder what decisions go on out on the courses sometimes🤔
		
Click to expand...

Must have been the way you said it. You didn't offer to knock his block off or throw down some fisticuffs did you?


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 27, 2020)

Really wild game today one lost ball,  2 double bogeys, 3 birdies and a  mix of pars and bogeys which added up to playing to my handicap (37 points).

Absolute hooley on some holes.

Happy with it for first comp of the year.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 27, 2020)

Over the last few weeks , I have played a number of times with my younger son. He has played often with my older son in a society and on holidays in America. He can hit a ball but not always straight !! His society handicap is 26 - his brother does the handicaps !

First time we played at WP, about 4 weeks ago, I lost by 7 points after playing well and to my handicap. We have played each week and I have lost each week until they invited me out for Fathers Day last week at Hagley GC where my elder son has joined this year. 

I had hopes as I had beaten them on my birthday round at Shrewsbury last October but did not expect a big win. I managed 37 points to 31 of the eldest and 26 of the younger. Big win!!

Then went out again at WP on Tuesday with the youngest and lost again ! Only just though - level after 17 he gets 2 shots on the last and his ball caught the path and shot on to leave a wedge to the green, par and 4 points. He had managed a par and 4 points on the 5th after hitting onto the 9th then hitting a 7 iron 175 yards to the green over all the rubbish and trees.

I'll get him on Tuesday !! Either that or a word with his brother !!


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Must have been the way you said it. You didn't offer to knock his block off or throw down some fisticuffs did you? 

Click to expand...

Who me, I wouldn’t dare, I’m too shy😏

But seriously, I just spoke calmly and clarified the situation, but he was a chatty (gobby) type, obviously didn’t like being corrected, even though his regular partner originally questioned his declaration. 

Horrible sterile back 9 then, no doubt as he had the group card he’ll have asked our pro when he went in, but he comes across as the kind of person who’ll still try to justify what he said as meaning the same, rather than accepting he was wrong and learn not to declare that term again.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			He smashed his drive into trees only 50yds in front of our 10th and was in deep cabbage, he then said “I’m declaring that ball lost”! 

His usual playing partner asked “can you do that”? 

I said no, there’s no provision to ‘declare a ball lost’, you’ve got various options, but if you’re not going to look for it, or declare a provisional, then you simply tee up another ball and as soon as you play that, that becomes the ball in play under penalty of stroke & distance, so he’s then 3 off the tee. 

The guy on the tee then got all excited and stated it just means the same thing!

He then almost did the same again, and I could hear him chuntering to himself and then the 3 of them, which I joined and who always play together, clearly didn’t like my answer, even though one them asked the question!!

After a couple of holes with no acknowledgment to decent shots and walking on my own, I walked by the side of one of them and said, he’s got the arris with me hasnt he, to which he replied, “well we all thought it wasn’t in the spirit of the game”! 

FFS, they raised it, I answered it, I didn’t pull him up on it as such, I just corrected what options he had, and that declaring a ball lost is not one of them, nor is it within the rules, and they got arsy, but hey, let’s ignore the correct terms/rules of golf in a qualifier shall we! 

Makes me wonder what decisions go on out on the courses sometimes🤔
		
Click to expand...

And thereby lies the problem, there are times when I wish I hadn't bothered to learn as many if the rules as I have as people want to just do what they think is "fair or sensible thing" when something goes wrong without worrying if it's the "right thing".


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 27, 2020)

Was meant to head out with the missus tonight - not happening, it’s pouring here and forecast to stay same for rest of night so we’ve cancelled - only one three ball still scheduled to play on either of our two courses tonight.

I’m out on my own first tomorrow morning at 7am - due to pee down from around 9 so I think I’ll be getting a move on to be pretty much finished by then.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2020)

chrisd said:



			And thereby lies the problem, there are times when I wish I hadn't bothered to learn as many if the rules as I have as people want to just do what they think is "fair or sensible thing" when something goes wrong without worrying if it's the "right thing".
		
Click to expand...

The thing is Chris, if his own regular playing partner hadn’t asked “can you do that”, and he was obviously just teeing up his ball and looking to play 3 off the tee, I wouldn’t have said anything until the end of the round, but then is that right? 

He’s a competitor in a singles qualifier, don’t I have a duty to correct anyone who’s potentially in breach of the rules, even when not invited to answer a query by a fellow player? 

I’m all for the ‘spirit of the game’, but not at the expense of turning a blind eye to rule infringements, however minor or subjective the offender and his usual partners think they are.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			The thing is Chris, if his own regular playing partner hadn’t asked “can you do that”, and he was obviously just teeing up his ball and looking to play 3 off the tee, I wouldn’t have said anything until the end of the round, but then is that right? 

He’s a competitor in a singles qualifier, don’t I have a duty to correct anyone who’s potentially in breach of the rules, even when not invited to answer a query by a fellow player? 

I’m all for the ‘spirit of the game’, but not at the expense of turning a blind eye to rule infringements, however minor or subjective the offender and his usual partners think they are.
		
Click to expand...

If I was asked I would give an answer exactly as you did Robin. I dont do "spirit of the game " in strokeplay comps. I will sometimes (when I'm certain of the rule) advise someone that they may be about to break a rule although I fully understand I'm not a referee in any sense of the word.


----------



## Crow (Jun 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			The thing is Chris, if his own regular playing partner hadn’t asked “can you do that”, and he was obviously just teeing up his ball and looking to play 3 off the tee, I wouldn’t have said anything until the end of the round, but then is that right?

He’s a competitor in a singles qualifier, don’t I have a duty to correct anyone who’s potentially in breach of the rules, even when not invited to answer a query by a fellow player?

I’m all for the ‘spirit of the game’, but not at the expense of turning a blind eye to rule infringements, however minor or subjective the offender and his usual partners think they are.
		
Click to expand...

From your description he wouldn't have broken the rules anyway, he just phrased his intentions incorrectly, "I'm abandoning that ball" would have maybe meant the same thing to him and is in effect what you're doing when playing three off the tee.

In any event there was no need for him to behave like a mardy arse and cold shoulder you.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2020)

Crow said:



			From your description he wouldn't have broken the rules anyway, he just phrased his intentions incorrectly, "I'm abandoning that ball" would have maybe meant the same thing to him and is in effect what you're doing when playing three off the tee.

In any event there was no need for him to behave like a mardy arse and cold shoulder you.
		
Click to expand...

Just checking.....you have met Robin haven't you..


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Oh yes, I have witnessed a classic example. 

Click to expand...

Oh do tell 😜


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Oh yes, I have witnessed a classic example. 

Click to expand...

I played a 4bbb match recently where one of their guys fished his ball out of a water hazard, wandered to the fairway and took a drop 🤔


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I played a 4bbb match recently where one of their guys fished his ball out of a water hazard, wandered to the fairway and took a drop 🤔[/QUOTE

Next you’ll be saying you can’t kick the ball into a better place in the rough
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just checking.....you have met Robin haven't you..[/QUOTE}

Bit harsh. Fine upright citizen and an almost stainless forum record. No? That and not really a pretty site the morning after the legendary H4H curry night

In his defence I thought he did nothing wrong and simply answered the question but situations like this are why I keep a copy of the rule book (players version) in my bag and simply ask them to show me in there where there is a provision for declaring "lost ball". No need in my opinion for the PP to act like a little kid and I'd have preempted and mentioned it in the pro shop/office and got my version in
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Played with two guys (who were pals) in an open comp.

One of them air mails a green and ball goes into trees behind the green. We have a search and find it, unplayable, so guy decides to take a drop. I'm not marking his card so I wander off to let them get on with it. Look back and he's dropping in the open space between the green and trees (i.e. in a nice spot about ten yards nearer the hole). I had to go up and explain why he couldn't drop there and what his options were. Couldn't tell whether they were "at it" or just didn't know the rule.
		
Click to expand...

Its amazing how many [golfers] who have been playing for decades think they can drop in a spot with no obstruction rather than at the NPR!  If the NPR is still behind a tree, tough!

And don’t get me on ‘activity’ because there’s some animal droppings near the tree he’s tucked right up to and is looking for relief, if the balls not in a scrape or your stance isn’t affected by a burrowing animal hole, tough!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2020)

Really mixed bag today. Played some good stuff despite getting very damp for the first seven holes. Managed to go out in 19 points despite making a real horlicks of the par 3 6th and making a five (for nothing). Putter was stone cold but bunker play still very good. Lost the plot completely on the back nine starting with a drive into cabbage for no points. Made par at SI 1 (12th) splashing out on a thirty yard bunker shot to a foot. Wheels then totally fell off on the 15th all the way home. No reason but did feel strangely drained of energy so not sure if it was a result of several nights bad sleep because of the heat or playing in the sun yesterday. Comp tomorrow. Wind picked up big time on the last few holes and a taster of what is expected tomorrow. Could be interesting


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I'm no rules expert but sometimes PPs get into fairly basic situations and just don't know what to do and I wonder what they'd have done if their PP had been equally clueless.
		
Click to expand...

I told someone on Thursday that they couldn't have a free drop just because a sprinkler head was between their ball and the green.
He said he could because he was going to putt it.
I said he had to play it where it lay or take a penalty drop.
Was I correct?


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			I told someone on Thursday that they couldn't have a free drop just because a sprinkler head was between their ball and the green.
He said he could because he was going to putt it.
I said he had to play it where it lay or take a penalty drop.
Was I correct?
		
Click to expand...

That *Rule* states that you are entitled to relief for a ball that lies in or on the obstruction or when the obstruction interferes with your area of intended stance or swing. However, *Rule* 24-2 does not grant relief for an obstruction that intervenes on your line of play when you are off the putting *green*.

A Local Rule About *Sprinklers Near* the *Green.*

Free *relief* is normally not allowed. "But if the aprons or fringes of putting *greens are* cut short enough that putting from off the *green* is likely to be a common choice of stroke, immovable obstructions that *are close to* the putting *green* may interfere with such strokes.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2020)

Crow said:



			From your description he wouldn't have broken the rules anyway, he just phrased his intentions incorrectly, "I'm abandoning that ball" would have maybe meant the same thing to him and is in effect what you're doing when playing three off the tee.

In any event there was no need for him to behave like a mardy arse and cold shoulder you.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was thinking. All joking aside I think it's just a misunderstanding. I think he's played by the rules but he should have just said "I'm teeing up again - new ball in play" or words to that effect. So Fish's comments maybe came across as pedantry when I think he was just making sure the player's intentions were actually clear before he hit it. Like he might have thought he was being accused of something when all it was was trying to be clear about his intentions.


----------



## IainP (Jun 27, 2020)

1st round of the summer matchplay knockout today, with a dubious weather forecast and was giving away 14 shots 😲 He tells me on the tee, has been on furlough and playing loads more than usual 😲😲  8 shots given on front, and 6 on back.
All square after 9, am feeling confident- especially after winning the SI 1 with  par, to go one up after 11. Then proceed to lose the par 3 where no shot given, and horlicks the next for 1 down. 
We end up on 18th tee all square and giving a shot. Thankfully hit 3 good shots to the green, but he hit 4 decent shots to be 3 foot closer.
Snuck my putt in for a birdie and a win on the last 🙂


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really mixed bag today. Played some good stuff despite getting very damp for the first seven holes. Managed to go out in 19 points despite making a real horlicks of the par 3 6th and making a five (for nothing). Putter was stone cold but bunker play still very good. Lost the plot completely on the back nine starting with a drive into cabbage for no points. Made par at SI 1 (12th) splashing out on a thirty yard bunker shot to a foot. Wheels then totally fell off on the 15th all the way home. No reason but did feel strangely drained of energy so not sure if it was a result of several nights bad sleep because of the heat or playing in the sun yesterday. Comp tomorrow. Wind picked up big time on the last few holes and a taster of what is expected tomorrow. Could be interesting
		
Click to expand...


Having seen your course on the vlogs and hole fly overs, I've noticed there is a number of holes with pretty gnarly rough on both sides.  
Have you ever experimented with a driving iron to try and keep yourself between the hedges when the swing is going AWOL or you just want to get a good score over the finishing line. 
2 swipes with a 2iron driving iron would leave you within pitching on pretty much any hole. 
If you could get a lend of one off you pro to try out it would be interesting to hear how you get on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Having seen your course on the vlogs and hole fly overs, I've noticed there is a number of holes with pretty gnarly rough on both sides. 
Have you ever experimented with a driving iron to try and keep yourself between the hedges when the swing is going AWOL or you just want to get a good score over the finishing line.
2 swipes with a 2iron driving iron would leave you within pitching on pretty much any hole.
If you could get a lend of one off you pro to try out it would be interesting to hear how you get on.
		
Click to expand...

Simple answer is I put bad swings on a couple especially on the 10th. I perhaps could experiment with a 3 wood more as we're getting plenty of roll at the moment. Might give that a try midweek. Not really a fan of the driving irons. Bit like those who struggle with hybrids and can't get on with them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2020)

Not easy today in wind, rain and sun so pleased with my 34pts s/Ford that got me another 3rd out of 47 in our sat am roll up.  Sees my roll up handicap cut to 6.8 ... which makes it hard to get in the frame - which is of course the idea...


----------



## Ted-on-tour (Jun 27, 2020)

I played today and....I got wet. Then I got dry. Then I caught a bit of sunburn on me bonce. Then I started to play better, everything started to seem a bit more pleasant, and then.....after last weeks first ever par. I managed my first ever birdie! Bosh! 160 yard 4h, 80 yard 52, then 8i bump and run and holed out. 

Then the rest was just a bit of a haze as I wofted around extremely please with myself.


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 27, 2020)

Hardly ever post in here, but sooo frustrating today.
Played yesterday and chipped and putted like a pro! Driving and irons were decent as well... fun round.

Played today and omg what a freaking disaster! Couldn't drive, couldn't chip, couldn't putt! Came in with 21 points! 

I hate this bloody game!


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 28, 2020)

Out first this morning and round in 2 hours. Was forecast to rain heavily from just after 9am but didn't actually start pouring until 10.30. Bit up and down, some good shots mixed with some not so good - didn't really get into any trouble until the 18th tee where I discovered that I can hook my Taylor Made mini driver, unexpected and not nice.

Was however hitting my irons better than normal by the end of the round - if weather clears up (as it's forecast to do for a bit) I may get dragged out again this evening with the missus after she finishes work.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2020)

Todays comp was our annual Bogey and I never do well. Strong winds and the occasional shower didnt help and I'm hoping that i managed at least to buffer. I'm .1 from going to 14 and have a 4bbb semi final next week, and, although I'd get an extra shot, i dont want it to be thought that i deliberately fouled up to achieve it


----------



## JamesR (Jun 28, 2020)

In a howling gale I shot a 74, nett 70.
Hopefully getting me down to a new low of 3.3 🤞


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 28, 2020)

Driver and irons were great missed 4 of 13 fairways but I don’t think I have ever 3 putted so much in my life. I’d have done better putting with an umbrella - 41 putts was embarrassing! Chipping and pitching was utter tosh as well. If I hadn’t already booked the next 2 rounds with guests I wouldn’t let myself loose again until at least a few hours practice on the putting green. 28 points - POO!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2020)

Really windy today and toughened further by squally showers. Pro-shop competition (non-qualifier) and started like a train. Got unlucky on the 8th when the bunker shot hit the flag and consensus was had the flag been in a normal hole it would have dropped. Out in 19 points so really chuffed at how I was controlling my shots. And then it started to fall apart. Carved tee shot on the 13th - no points. Bad tee shot on the next which was downwind - one point. Holed a good putt on the next for a point after another bad drive. Made a great 15 footer for par on the last for par (net birdie) and 35 points but definitely a missed opportunity. Not sure it'll be anywhere in the mix but pleased I am still playing some half decent golf


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 29, 2020)

Saturday - 102 - poor performance in gail force winds and rain.

Sunday - 90! First ever "chip in" off the edge of the green on the 17th Par 5 to save a par! Played just within my buffer as the handicap came through last week - really really happy!

Oh - and I drove the green 260 yard par 4 18th two days in a row! Consistency is coming!


----------



## OnTour (Jun 29, 2020)

In the worst of the weather I'll add so mega happy with a 71=+1 and 41pts Saturday missed a 8 incher 8th hole for a double :-( - came 3rd 0.5 cut so all gravy #5.2 

Ready for Robin Hood away day Wednesday first away day singles comp in 2020 #ConfidenceBuilder


----------



## Imurg (Jun 29, 2020)

The Year of the Fragger looks to be crumbling like the walls of Jericho.....
Another dismantling in, at times, quite fearsome winds...gusting 30+mph....
Not the best of front 9s but making 18 points on the back was quite satisfying in the conditions...
Let's do it all again tomorrow


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 29, 2020)

Went out again with the missus last night with no intention of playing full round - ended up playing 11 holes and glad that we did as I drove the green at the par 4 10th - driving a par four, even a very short one and wind assisted, is a very rare occurrence for me - sadly the eagle putt just missed.


----------



## larmen (Jun 29, 2020)

Terrible round today, worst 9 holes since lockdown. All drives went left, straight as an arrow, no hooking, just left. What can that be? I think the club path is out to in because I am standing to close to the ball? Could that be the cause?

Irons were even worse today, only 4 shots did actually fly, one of them a provisional I didn't need at the end. The rest just bobbled  down the fairway. Chipping was bad as well. Did OK on the greens.

But I  finally got a birdie. I think it is my 1st after lockdown. 109 yard par 3, left myself a 2 foot put. Never been so close  for before with a tee shot.


----------



## DRW (Jun 29, 2020)

Played 9 holes in the wind, like being out on the links but with trees to hit. 

Shot 1 over gross, didn't lose a ball, super duper days.

All playing well and won the matchplay 2:1:1.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 29, 2020)

Well yesterday was rubbish. 23 points I think the unmentionables really kicked in on the back 9. I can't seem to bring my range form to the course. Not quite back to the drawing board yet.
Back to the range and a drill I can do at home without clubs.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			???
		
Click to expand...

I believe he plays with his wife and son and counts how many holes they each win - because I asked him before, haha.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2020)

after not playing this weekend and Fridays terrible game, i wasn't looking forward to playing today, esp as the weather forecast was pretty poor with rain on and off. 

got to Nairn, bright sunshine all the way round with a nice westerly,  played pretty well and unlike friday didn't lose a ball, 3 birdies, two 2's. 3 bogies rest pars... happy with that


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			after not playing this weekend and Fridays terrible game, i wasn't looking forward to playing today, esp as the weather forecast was pretty poor with rain on and off.

got to Nairn, bright sunshine all the way round with a nice westerly,  played pretty well and unlike friday didn't lose a ball, 3 birdies, two 2's. 3 bogies rest pars... happy with that
		
Click to expand...

Fair weather golfer, thats the problem...

I will have our swing back now, need it tomorrow and Thursday. Switch of days this week to avoid the 50mph winds forecast on Friday


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Fair weather golfer, thats the problem...

I will have our swing back now, need it tomorrow and Thursday. Switch of days this week to avoid the 50mph winds forecast on Friday 

Click to expand...

on its way to you now


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			on its way to you now

Click to expand...

Cheers, I will take good care of it and try not to ruin it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

Turns out my 35 points were good enough for third place in the pro's competition yesterday. Feel I left a lot out there and 4 points in three holes really derailed me from 13-15 but considering the lack of competition golf and a few swing changes I'm working on it's encouraging


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 29, 2020)

Cracking day today. Shot 81 with a birdie on 9. I had 5 birdie putts, not easy ones but still 5 chances.  Only missed one fairway. Controlled driving. And it was windy.

Some of my golf shots are worthy of TV at the moment. Honestly. I'm amazing myself. 

'Int golf great.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 29, 2020)

37pts today in strong winds so quite pleased with that.  However, missed three putts of around 2ft so need to sort that part of the game out (longer putts are fine).


----------



## larmen (Jun 30, 2020)

This went mildly better than yesterday. 1st drive straight into the left ditch again but at least I could find it, iron went OK. From the 2nd drive onwards  I kept half of them on teh fairway, half of them left again. No idea why,  think I am to upright for them. Irons went better than yesterday, actually getting some flight out of them and hitting (but often rolling off) greens. But 20 puts for 9 holes doesn't allow a good score.
Highlight was a flop shot on a short sided flag on the green within 2 yards which I ruined with a 3 put. But that shot was a turning point on teh 5th when it all started to go a little better.

On more 9 tomorrow, hopefully I can start where I left off today.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 30, 2020)

yesterday afternoon, went out with a couple of 5 day members who need a card marked for handicapping purposes, steady on the front nine, a three put didn't help. but returned 1 over hc, then something happened, I went the next 9 holes with 7 pars and 2 bogeys, so a total of 85 blows, or 7 under my handicap, whichever way you wish to look at it.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2020)

First out with Fragger at 7 this morning.....a bit of lightnrain but the gales of the last 2 days had calmed down.
Ballsed up the 2nd hole completely but after that was pretty steady.
Found the middle of the club more often than not and the short game was pretty hot.
Turned with 17 points to lead by 3
After my customary bogey of the 10th I went birdie, per, par, par to rack up 12 points in 4 holes.
Slightly weak finish with a single point on 17 after finding trees and long grass but a nice regulation par at the past sealed a 20 point back 9 to, once more, dismantle the YotFragger by 8...
Equals my best score since joining so pretty satisfying, although it means I'll probably play like a dog tomorrow..


----------



## Crow (Jun 30, 2020)

Played a new set of irons I picked up last week, Dunlop Sixty Five, early 1980s.
Played 4BBB and me and my partner lost 3&1. 
Didn't hole out everything but think I'd have scored around 35 points so pleased with that, hit some lovely iron shots too!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2020)

Liking the look of @Crow's 65s - anyway...

Looking out of my window and hoping the rain goes off - think it will.  having a knock with couple of mates at 6pm and keen to see if I can continue a run that has seen my last three rounds (s/ford) be 37, 38 and 34 pts.  And NO 'passes'...

Just checked results from Saturday and my 34pts has me in joint 10th.  So that's OK.

Interesting though - the conditions on Saturday were difficult and 7 of the top 10 stableford points were single figure players.  Other 3 being h/cap 10, 12 and 18 - with the 18 being a rapidly improving youngster.


----------



## Eagle2 (Jun 30, 2020)

One of those days where you can’t hit an iron shot but your short game is a reel of Phil Mickelsons best bits. 

My putter must have known my new scotty has been despatched!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 30, 2020)

Solid 35 points today. Other than 2 blobs after getting into trouble off the tee, very few bad shots or mistakes, pleased with that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2020)

Eagle2 said:



			One of those days where you can’t hit an iron shot but your short game is a reel of Phil Mickelsons best bits.

My putter must have known my new scotty has been despatched!
		
Click to expand...

I had that last week. Hit the ball as poorly as I can remember from tee to green and not one club in the bag working. However I chipped, pitched and escaped from bunkers brilliantly and still cobbled 34 points


----------



## DanFST (Jul 1, 2020)

Still can't putt.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 1, 2020)

Played last night and made it back just before dark, damn sprinklers got us on the 18th 😂
Best post lockdown round yet, and best in a while with a 1 under handicap 82. 21 points front 9 but hit a little wobble 12-14 for 16 points back 9 finishing with a birdie on 18 for 4 points. The chipping practice earlier in the week paid off! 
3 putted 12, 13 & 16 annoyingly!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2020)

Another good knock yesterday with no ‘passes’.  Got rest of week off and playing this morning - looking for a continuation of better golf.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I had that last week. Hit the ball as poorly as I can remember from tee to green and not one club in the bag working. However I chipped, pitched and escaped from bunkers brilliantly and still cobbled 34 points
		
Click to expand...

I had the exact same problem, clubs just kept slipping in my hands in the heat and had nothing further than 80 yard strikes with my 56.. painful


----------



## Eagle2 (Jul 1, 2020)

Another day of mixed striking but much improved on the back 9 with the highlight being a birdie 4 on the SI 1 tough par 5. Another big plus for me was a double bogey free round. 

Got home and have that feeling of... I could go and play again ;-)


----------



## Siolag (Jul 1, 2020)

Played Saturday as a supplementary round, only got 11 holes in as the weather meant the course closed. Put the 9 holes in and got cut 2 shots, first ever cut so now playing off 30.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2020)

As anticipated...played like a dog...frontn9 anyway.
2 bits of good luck compounded by 3 or 4 bits of bad luck
Onto the backm9 and my customary 4 on the 10th.....
Then went birdie, birdie to bring some respectability to proceedings..
Round summed up by my 5th shot of the par 5 18th...
About 5 feet, slightly downhill, slightly right to left I had it on line and on pace.
It turned a fraction as it got to the cup, spun all the way around the edge to finish, literally, teetering over the edge defying gravity....even the breeze wouldn't blow it in....
Fragger's turn to win today but none of us played particularly well....


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 1, 2020)

Siolag said:



			Played Saturday as a supplementary round, only got 11 holes in as the weather meant the course closed. Put the 9 holes in and got cut 2 shots, first ever cut so now playing off 30.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on your first cut!! Must be a great feeling!


----------



## Siolag (Jul 1, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Congratulations on your first cut!! Must be a great feeling!
		
Click to expand...

It is, and hopefully there will be w few more. Nervy first few holes as I was scoring it rather than a social round. Need to try and stay calm in Saturdays competition.


----------



## larmen (Jul 1, 2020)

Bad golf but good score. Bogey golf 9 holes. 

No idea what happened to my driver. A couple of weeks ago I couldn't miss a fairway, for about 10 days now everything goes left, sometimes 2 fairways over.
But irons did me good today. I hit the 7th green from the 5th fairway, across the 6th tee box! What a par! Funnily when on the 5th I just missed the green from the 2nd fairway (i over to the left).
A lot of pin high shots even if a little of the green, chipping OK for a +9 for 9 holes. 2 lip outs as well over the course.
Distances are going up as well on the irons and I am getting used to the new ones and stoped overshooting the greens (mostly) which helps  as well.

Took a lot of time on the course because I had a 4 ball in front of me and no-one behind me. Lined up all puts properly and repaired plenty of pitch marks around the greens.
Still, driving like this I get away on the 9 hole, can't step onto the 18 before sorting it out again.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 1, 2020)

78 today. Telly golf in parts. 2, yes two, birdies in the round, never done that before. Missed one fairway, deliberately, could not risk a hook to oob on 17. Really loving golf at the moment.

Wife shot 114, but with a horrendous 13 on the card. Bad drive on 7 then poor choices, chasing the green instead of putting the damn thing back on the fairway. Hey, we've all done that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			As anticipated...played like a dog...frontn9 anyway.
2 bits of good luck compounded by 3 or 4 bits of bad luck
Onto the backm9 and my customary 4 on the 10th.....
Then went birdie, birdie to bring some respectability to proceedings..
Round summed up by my 5th shot of the par 5 18th...
About 5 feet, slightly downhill, slightly right to left I had it on line and on pace.
It turned a fraction as it got to the cup, spun all the way around the edge to finish, literally, teetering over the edge defying gravity....even the breeze wouldn't blow it in....
Fragger's turn to win today but none of us played particularly well....
		
Click to expand...

Is that a long winded way of saying the YOTF is back on


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 1, 2020)

larmen said:



			I hit the 7th green from the 5th fairway, across the 6th tee box! What a par!
		
Click to expand...

Epic!


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 1, 2020)

First round in over a year and I shot 113 which was okay I suppose. I was aiming for 105-115... 
First 9 holes I was 57 vs par 33.
Second 9 holes I was 56 vs par 36. 
Better back 9 including the toughest holes (16th, 17th and 18th). 
I was certainly much improved on the back 9 once a bit of rhythm came back.
Hit a few really great shots but the score was spoilt by 3-4 poor holes


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2020)

Another good knock yesterday off whites - 35pts with no ‘passes’.  That’s now 5 rounds in a row playing my handicap level golf or better, and 5 rounds in which I have avoided hitting an unmentionable. And there’s more to take a bit of comfort from - last night two of my playing companions hit one - and it didn’t cause me to relapse 🕺


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			78 today.
		
Click to expand...

Happy birthday!


----------



## shun_naka (Jul 2, 2020)

Booked in for my first round at my new club (solo round today, but booking list is very full so wouldnt be surprised if someone joined) and my own set of clubs havent arrived yet - getting them shipped from Glasgow > Belfast, they were picked up yesterday mid morning and i had paid for express delivery to arrive today but they havent arrived yet...so i'll be playing with a borrowed set! Not good...will post up my shocking score later on!


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 2, 2020)

Played twice this week, Tuesday night put in my second card towards initial handicap. Shot 50 (par 33), played ok, no disasters, no lost balls but triple bogey on the 9th killed my score (been scoring 46/47 consistently). Played with same guy from last week and one other who joined the booking, planning on playing the same threesome every tuesday now so good to have some folk to play with.
Played again last night with two mates, one plays off 4 and it was a joy to watch, didnt actually drive much further than me, prob about 30/40 yads which isnt bad considering he was hitting driver and i hit 19 degree hybrid. The real difference was his approach play, consistently putting it within ten feet of the pin from anything up to 150 yards out. 
I played well as it was a nice relaxing round. Shot 45 which is my best score yet. Putted really well for the first time.
Consenus seems to be i should get my handicap below 20 easily before the end of the season which i would be delighted with.
Actually really enjoying playing with other people after 4 months of lone golf learning the game and can easily keep pace with even really good players.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 2, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Played twice this week, Tuesday night put in my second card towards initial handicap. Shot 50 (par 33), played ok, no disasters, no lost balls but triple bogey on the 9th killed my score (been scoring 46/47 consistently). Played with same guy from last week and one other who joined the booking, planning on playing the same threesome every tuesday now so good to have some folk to play with.
Played again last night with two mates, one plays off 4 and it was a joy to watch, didnt actually drive much further than me, prob about 30/40 yads which isnt bad considering he was hitting driver and i hit 19 degree hybrid. The real difference was his approach play, consistently putting it within ten feet of the pin from anything up to 150 yards out.
I played well as it was a nice relaxing round. Shot 45 which is my best score yet. Putted really well for the first time.
Consenus seems to be i should get my handicap below 20 easily before the end of the season which i would be delighted with.
Actually really enjoying playing with other people after 4 months of lone golf learning the game and can easily keep pace with even really good players.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like youve found some brilliant guys to play with! Always makes a round a lot more interesting having some company, and good for learning too! Well done on your 45! - 43 next!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 2, 2020)

Great round today. Off to a flyer with 6 3 pointers in the first 7 holes. Bunker trouble cost me 2 blobs which was annoying as I'm normally pretty decent out of them, but still managed to amass 40 points. Very happy with my ball striking and shot selection at the moment.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2020)

9 holes Hickory around the Newton, nice birdie birdie finish


----------



## BrianM (Jul 2, 2020)

Was out last night, just hacking it about, that bad I’ve cancelled game tonight.
Got Castle Stuart on Sunday again but not looking forward to it.
Need a lesson ASAP.....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 2, 2020)

Played on Tuesday and was all over the place for the first 5 holes including a couple of car crash holes before sorting it out and level par for rest of the round.

Played today and got it round 1 under which is the first sub par round for a while. Ball striking was very solid particulary irons which has been my weakness the last couple of years. Holed nothing so there is room to go lower.

Millionaires golf as well this afternoon to make it even better.


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2020)

Played this afternoon and totally missed any rain ...................... somehow!
Started with a birdie and thought, hello .......... today could be the day.
Uh, no Slime, today is most certainly not the day!
I also had an earworm which drove me to utter distraction.
(See Golf Random Irritations)!
Struck the ball pretty well and didn't lose one but my putting was horrendous.
Well struck shots just seemed fractionally off target, I caught a few bunkers and couldn't buy a friendly bounce.
Sent out a couple of bomb drives, (for me), and finished with a couple of nice pars.
I (mostly) loved it.
Already looking forward to next week.
Golf really is a fantastic game.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2020)

Another day, another 0.1 back...
It's so close - 2 rank bad shots cost me today.
Other than that I was pretty solid.
Played with my mate's daughter who plays off 7..she needed to put a card in for the ladies weekly comp but had nobody to play with.
A most enjoyable afternoon, dodged most of the rain. Nice chat and banter all the way round.
A bit miffed on the first. We got to the tee early and the 4 ball in front had only just got off the tee due to a hold up.
They insisted that we play through immediately..so the first hole was a bit rushed and I doubled it after duffing a chip.
Then on the 18th, a very birdieable par 5, I needed that birdie to make buffer - cue snap hook into the undergrowth and a lost ball.
That was it really.
Try again tomorrow...
Oh, and I beat Ellie by 4 points


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Another day, another 0.1 back...
It's so close - 2 rank bad shots cost me today.
Other than that I was pretty solid.
Played with my mate's daughter who plays off 7..she needed to put a card in for the ladies weekly comp but had nobody to play with.
A most enjoyable afternoon, dodged most of the rain. Nice chat and banter all the way round.
A bit miffed on the first. We got to the tee early and the 4 ball in front had only just got off the tee due to a hold up.
They insisted that we play through immediately..so the first hole was a bit rushed and I doubled it after duffing a chip.
Then on the 18th, a very birdieable par 5, I needed that birdie to make buffer - cue snap hook into the undergrowth and a lost ball.
That was it really.
Try again tomorrow...
Oh, and I beat Ellie by 4 points 

Click to expand...

It's close pal. Just need to cut out that one bad hole per round


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Was out last night, just hacking it about, that bad I’ve cancelled game tonight.
Got Castle Stuart on Sunday again but not looking forward to it.
Need a lesson ASAP.....
		
Click to expand...

martin has started doing them this week, he text me if i wanted one, but sorted myself in the end


----------



## shun_naka (Jul 2, 2020)

So the 3 year long absence from golf showed in my return tonight (thankfully was on my own for a round)

The first 6 holes were a disaster where I basically forgot every fundamental (stance, posture) and I was topping every single shot. Thankfully it all came back to me and managed a better in the remaining holes

Focusing on keeping a slow and controlled swing is what got me through - there was a definite case of nerves/excitement and lashing it to begin with


----------



## FAB90 (Jul 2, 2020)

Scored my best round today 95 first 9 holes were poor hit a couple of bad shots and struggled but made up for it on the back 9


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 2, 2020)

Played my youngest again on Tuesday  at WP- still lost but getting closer.
32 points to 34 and I played OK in a good bit of wind. He hit some great drives but some awful ones too. Long par 4 13th, uphill with wind left to right, I hit for me, a great drive,  leaving 188 yards in uphill with an elevated green. He leaves 133 and has a shot as it is SI 1 or 2 for stableford. 
14th another good par 4, he is inside 140 yards after another cracker. Then 17th, a short par 4, he carves it way right somewhere on the 13th and never sees it again. Down 18th he pulls one back down the 1st, provisional is way right on the 12th. He finds the first ball in the middle of the 1st, pops it over the trees, chips on and holes the putt for a 4 and 4 points.
when he gets consistent he is going to be superb.

Wednesday, I go to E and play well for 37 points but miss birdie putts from inside 12 feet on the 1st, 3rd,7th, 8th, 10th and 11th. All were missed by half an inch on the high side , so I felt the putts were good. 

I am going to beat him soon. We go again on Tuesday


----------



## GG26 (Jul 3, 2020)

First competition of the year, pairs betterball Stableford.  Results not in yet, but we recorded decent 44pts, with my PP getting two pars for 4pts each on the back nine (he plays off 28).


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 3, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			So the 3 year long absence from golf showed in my return tonight (thankfully was on my own for a round)

The first 6 holes were a disaster where I basically forgot every fundamental (stance, posture) and I was topping every single shot. Thankfully it all came back to me and managed a better in the remaining holes

Focusing on keeping a slow and controlled swing is what got me through - there was a definite case of nerves/excitement and lashing it to begin with
		
Click to expand...

Well played on your first round back. Glad things picked up with some confidence returning.
From my earlier post I was in a similar position on Wednesday; although I had been to the range a couple of times to rediscover how to swing a club!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 3, 2020)

Played a game a week since being allowed to play again. Think my last game before that was in January/February. Improving each game. 

Played West Bradford last week in glorious sunshine, course in amazing condition and played with my 2 best mate's which was brilliant to meet up again. Played ok 32 points. Par'd the 17th which is a long par 5 so was chuffed with that. Played again last night, same course and was playing really well - 18 points from 9 and then my shoes started rubbing and go a massive blister! 16 points back and didn't complete the 18th as it was that painful!! 

Back loving the game again. Still inconsistent but my short game is really good and my putting yesterday was very good.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 3, 2020)

Another round in the books at Hindhead and a little friendly matchplay with a mate, won 3&1.
The golf felt poor to be honest after the 82 on Tuesday, mainly down to driver not behaving as well but was a 43/43 for 33 points
Small caveat on the 12th, 179 yards out hit an 8 iron layup that I expected to find in the greenside bunker (downhill downwind blind shot) and the ball just disappeared - totally dumbfounded as it was a good shot - can only think it hit a sprinkler head or something.
Shot of the day was a 6 iron into the 9th from 175, not close to the pin but it was absolutely pured.
Lovely little birdie on 13 after nearly driving the green and finishing with a chip and a putt.
Nevermind, a win is a win and if nothing else the scenery was once again sublime.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Played last night in perfect conditions. Seemed to lose the ability to play golf. Didn’t know where anything was going to go, left, right, straight sonetimes. 5 blobbed holes, didn’t even get putter out the bag on two of those. Numerous lost balls. *2 unplayable lies in unraked bunkers*, 1 bounce out from the stupid raised hole liners, 24 points. Glacial pace of play. All very depressing.
		
Click to expand...

Are you not doing pick and place?


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 3, 2020)

Went out last night for a 9 hole texas scramble with 3 friends. Partnered up and just had a brilliant bit of fun! We came in one hole up, and 5 strokes up so winners all round. 2 birdies, 2 par 4 greens driven, most fun ive had playing in ages!

After 9 I went back to the first tee to play 3 more holes in a small loop, off the now marked white tee's for the first time since handicap rounds - no driving issues at all - bogey bogey par. Very happy! Lesson saturday to sure a few things up. Going well considering ive been playing about 2 months!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 3, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Another round in the books at Hindhead and a little friendly matchplay with a mate, won 3&1.
The golf felt poor to be honest after the 82 on Tuesday, mainly down to driver not behaving as well but was a 43/43 for 33 points
Small caveat on the 12th, 179 yards out hit an 8 iron layup that I expected to find in the greenside bunker (downhill downwind blind shot) and the ball just disappeared - totally dumbfounded as it was a good shot - can only think it hit a sprinkler head or something.
Shot of the day was a 6 iron into the 9th from 175, not close to the pin but it was absolutely pured.
Lovely little birdie on 13 after nearly driving the green and finishing with a chip and a putt.
Nevermind, a win is a win and if nothing else the scenery was once again sublime.
		
Click to expand...

say hello to Lorne Magory if you see him - was captain a couple of years ago - love seeing him most years in our match against Hindhead. It is a great club Hinhead, both course and people


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 3, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			say hello to Lorne Magory if you see him - was captain a couple of years ago - love seeing him most years in our match against Hindhead. It is a great club Hindhead, both course and people
		
Click to expand...

Will do, I've settled in really quickly - like you say its a great club.
Some holes are baffling me a bit, especially 11&12 where distance to green seems to be at least 2 clubs less - Ill get there eventually!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not yet, I’m hoping the powers that be will see sense before comps start. Wasn’t an official comp last night anyway but since none of us discussed it before we started I felt I had to play them as they lay. (Lost one after airmailing the green out the bunker into the jungle)
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's fair enough. We did the same for a week or two until the club said it was pick and place for comps, then we started doing the same in our friendly rounds as it seemed reasonable.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 3, 2020)

Having played the best golf of my life last week, the last couple of rounds have seen me back to not knowing where the irons are going.  Scored over 100 for the first time in about 25 rounds this morning.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 3, 2020)

Finally starting to show some form but need to get the consistency across all holes back

6 over gross yesterday with a triple and a double bogey on the card

9 over Saturday with 2 triple bogeys and one double on the card.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2020)

played Nairn this morning, hit my irons about as well as i ever have... first medal on Sat, nice to see they stuck all the pins in the hardest parts of all the greens and the tee's are about as far back as they can go, nothing like being eased in


----------



## Crow (Jul 3, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Having played the best golf of my life last week, the last couple of rounds have seen me back to not knowing where the irons are going.  Scored over 100 for the first time in about 25 rounds this morning.
		
Click to expand...

That's golf!
The good rounds will come back to you.


----------



## Crow (Jul 3, 2020)

Another round with the Dunlop Sixty Five irons this morning, great front nine for 21 points and parred the 10th but then pulled one OB on the 11th. Another OB on 17 and came in with 15 points but still a good showing for 36 total.
Played an "It-Sits" putter I got from ebay the other week (my second) which I did a quick refurb on yesterday and putted really well with it.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 3, 2020)

9 hole comp yesterday evening = 16 points
Can't expect much else with 1 OOB, 2 in the water and never holing a putt - ie my usual performance - need to cut out the stupid


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 3, 2020)

I played today and 5 putted on one green, that’s it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2020)

Managed 32 points. Strange one. Wind was tricky but hit the new driver really well but felt really strange. Not ill per se but no concentration and a little light headed and spaced. Managed to get some nuts/raisins, bananas and lucozade in and felt better as the round progressed. Very funny feeling and definitely cost me a few shots. No idea what it was all about. Then got wet for the last five holes. Enjoyed the company and a bad round that would have been 25-27 a while back comfortably in the 30's so happy with that.


----------



## Eagle2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			I played today and 5 putted on one green, that’s it.
		
Click to expand...

You are in all of our thoughts


----------



## Eagle2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Enjoyed a round on my own tonight trying out my new Scotty that arrived this morning... if today is anything to go by then it was a sound investment. 

it was raining 30 minutes before and I considered sacking it off but glad I didn’t as it had stopped by the 1st green and I played well. -3 under handicap with the obligatory few left out there. Always love having the course to myself.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 3, 2020)

Eagle2 said:



			You are in all of our thoughts
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side I was playing with a lad that drove our 18th dog leg hole 270 yards carry to the green across a loch, just missed a 12 foot put for eagle. Good to watch


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 3, 2020)

played Brocket Hall Palmerston today off the whites (6800) in a strong wind. Played really well and was 1 over after 6 with 2 3 puts, and pin high left fringe of green after 320 yard drive on 3 (a tad of wind assistance)! Blobbed 7 after a very nervy tee shot when i could not settle in very high winds and lost a couple more balls with a couple of silly shots - then 4 putted 17 and 3 putted 18 for 2 doubles but 37 points, which was enough to win the day


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 4, 2020)

Returned to golf after the 4 month hiatus with a small stroll around the Old last night. No practice swing, just pulled the driver out tee’d up and stuck one right down the line to the gorse bush to setup myself for a par. Absolutely magical, all the feelings rushing back, to be out again with the fizz and tingle I always get heading down the first of the Old. 

Doing it again this evening. It’s so good to be out dancing with the old lady again.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome back 👍😊


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 4, 2020)

Shot 85 in the first comp of the year this morning. Struggled at the start and end of the round today. Missed a few short ones and short game was a bit hit and miss. 

But I just couldn't get my yardage today, have been doing some work on the swing last few weeks and have seen an increase in distance. Had 136 into the 14th and hit 9 that pitched two feet past the pin, so on the 15th I had 129 into green which was above me. So gripped down on a 9 to take a bit off, and air mailed the pin by a good 20 yards. 16th had 132 into pin, so thought right I'll hit a nice normal pitching wedge, no this sailed past the pin by a good ten yards. 

Just some silly mistakes cost me today.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 4, 2020)

First comp of the year, 30 points. Had quite a few unmentionables that led to 5 blobs and a few lip outs. First 0.1 of the year


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2020)

first comp this moring, wet but i nice westerly. struck the ball pretty well, but could not hole a put fotr love nor money, doubt i will every strike the ball so well yest score so badly, gross 80. had 3 puts bounce of that plastic sleeve for removing the ball from the hole to make matters worse.

interesting thing is the R&A course inspector was here last week to talk with the club about set up for the Am champioship, apparently he thought the rough was too penal and to cut it back.... funny enough they havn't, little suprise hardly anyone entered today


----------



## Lump (Jul 4, 2020)

Another bogey board comp today. 
Hit more than a few unmentionables on the range warming up, adjusted a few things to take out on the course and made a mental note to concentrate on every swing.
Played really steady in the wind for a -1gross (+4 bogey score). Should sneak me back in the 2’s for hcp.


----------



## IainP (Jul 4, 2020)

Hadn't made it out to course or range this week so wasn't feeling it for the comp (s'ford this time). Chugging along steady 2 points until a rogue bounce on 5 leads to an OOB through the fairway. 2s a hole again until 9 - a par 3 with a shot! Horlicks made from soggy rough for a blob 🤨
Found something on 10, which led to a birdie on last for a two over gross second 9 🙂 Should have me in buffer again for 2nd comp since restart.
Best call my season to an end now 😁


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 4, 2020)

Played 9 shot 26 every green in regulation missed out on a couple of birdies ... on the par 3 course 🤣. Dad said to me just add 10% for yards when they have it in metres. Worked a treat. The Wilson infinity putter is really nice, and the ping tour gorge 50 degree is great .. vokey 56 is sound as well


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 4, 2020)

Back to my usual

"Thats golf for you"

Just as I am thinking I am starting to play well again..............

32 points.

At least I had a two.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2020)

Entered the comp this time - well I hope it worked as we did it on Howdidido for the first time. First tee shot in the greenside bunker, but actually hit the pin with my bunker shot to get up and down for a par. That set the tone and I had a cracking front nine - 39 out which is very rare as the front nine is much harder than the back nine at our place. Unfortunately I got my first double bogey on the par 5 10th, as I hit a very unusual (for me) big slice with the 7 iron, recovered with a reasonable chip from the trees, but my putt for a 6 lipped out because of the shallow cups (first time I can say that's happened to me) so a little unlucky. Got another double on the 14th as my drive found the horizontal ditch and I three-putted from the wrong tier of the two-tier green. They were my only doubles though and I shot a joint-best ever round of 81 for 40 points. A bit of a shame that I didn't quite nail the easier nine to break 80, but still a cracking round. In fact since we came back from lockdown there's only been one round where I wasn't under 90, I'm definitely playing better than I was early this year. 

Sadly I already know I haven't won the comp because my mate managed 41 points off 12! I think he must have shot 75 to get that, so fair play to him. This is the second time I've been pipped to a comp win by him, and normally I'd be gutted, but to be honest I just really enjoyed the round. Our other mate who plays off 30 was playing with us, unfortunately didn't enter the comp because he shot 40 points as well! All three of us playing really well made it one of the most enjoyable rounds in a long time. SSS off the yellows (whites still not out) is one lower than par, so I'm guessing three under net should just see me back on 16 handicap I should think. Going back in the right direction. 

Little shout out for my Cobra F9 five wood as well - think I've finally filled that tricky '2nd longest club' slot in the bag. I hit it off four of the trickier tees on that front nine and it was a big part of the reason I scored well. Excellent club.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 4, 2020)

First qualifier in a while 35pts didn’t really play well.  Beers on the patio afterwards 👍🏻.  That’s what golf is about.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2020)

Not my best. Measly 29 points and feeling as though my run of average if consistent playing is on the cusp of turning sour


----------



## IanM (Jul 4, 2020)

Played well Wednesday, but awful today.  I need more range time


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 4, 2020)

Managed to make buffer zone for the first time this season, coming in with 37 points.


----------



## larmen (Jul 4, 2020)

Not played, but lesson this evening.

Wanted to work on the driver because it always goes left, but the warm up started pants so we worked on irons 1st.
Turned out I crept to close to the ball and therefore came out to in again. Worked on that for a bit with some rhythm exercises thrown in, and then moved that same strike into the driver.
At the end we hit some long irons (5i) as well.

This was a productive hour. Hitting consistently the same spot with the iron and dealing that into straight, driver launching again (turned out I hit down before) and long irons had flight like I have never seen it before.

PLEASE DON'T LOSE IT ON THE COURSE!

Well, I had good lessons before but it always deteriorated after a while.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 4, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Best experience ever today, old course.
Absolutely blew me away, awesome.
		
Click to expand...

You enjoyed the Dukes this morning too....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Best experience ever today, old course.
Absolutely blew me away, awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Quality day even as we missed the rain 👌

And we also manage to witness the worst putt ever recorded on The Old Course.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 4, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Quality day even as we missed the rain 👌

And we also manage to witness the worst putt ever recorded on The Old Course.
		
Click to expand...

I thank you.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 4, 2020)

My feet hurt but what a great day. 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 4, 2020)

First comp in over 2 years today. Got my HC back last week after 3 cards, still off 9 (9.3). Played a steady round, couple of blips for a 75 nett 66. 
A 5 on the par 3 9th and a 5 on the easy par 4 6th were the blips. 

CSS projected to be 70 (Par 71, SSS 70)

Felt good but a couple of alarm bells that my shoulder is feeling a bit tight tonight. Need to keep an eye on that.


----------



## OnTour (Jul 5, 2020)

Saturdays MEDAL - standard 2nd hole smash it into conifers that protrude the driving line double bogey 7 +2 settled down reached the turn +1 missed 3 7ft birdies. new Hi-TOE 58 wedge let me down no feel for the 80yrd shot and dropped 3 bogeys on the bounce from good position. ended with +5 75 last birdie effort on last from 5ft another not touching the hole. confidence is still high and building a solid game in 2020 

At least it didn't rain too much this week


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2020)

Stupid game 😡


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 5, 2020)

Scored 95 in a strokplay that included that horrible 5 putt, scored 83 yesterday for 41 points, strange game


----------



## banjofred (Jul 5, 2020)

Medal yesterday, great start then eventually gave up on the back nine after a shot into a hedge and didn't bother to hit a provisional. Actually some good things came of the round though....the front 9 I was pretty happy with the swing and if I could putt I would have been even par. I might switch back to my Fetch putter from the Odyssey Ten I've been using. I just start daydreaming too much after half way and stop turning very well. Stopping at the half-way house is NEVER a good thing for me. I just never seem to bring things back after that break.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 5, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			the worse putt on any course, he never disappoints
		
Click to expand...

spill the beans Jon?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 5, 2020)

I would describe my game as “Rusty Beast Mode” at the par 3 today.

Knocking the skin off the ball, chipping great and putting really well.

Generally hit the ball well but just not playing well enough to take advantage of it.

Pars felt easy, took hitting a tree to make a bogey. One one hole I hit three great shots, just all the wrong ones for the occasion... 

Roll on the next round!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 5, 2020)

I’ve played a couple of times since I last posted;
81 the week before last, started terribly and was +8 after 7.... I was still +8 stood on the 16th tee, pushed one right but found it, had an 8 in my hands but the wind picked up so went back to the 7.... wind dropped and I flew the green into a dead spot for a double, add in a double at 18 and a very frustrating round.

78 last week to buffer, a better start but dropped 4 shots on 7/8/9, very annoying as 7&8 should be birdie chances. Birdies 10 & 11 and was ticking over nicely, then dropped 4 shots on the last 4, including a double on 16 from the middle of the fairway with 112 left in!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			spill the beans Jon?
		
Click to expand...

My birdie putt on the 16th at the Old Course. I was on the front of the green and the pin was about 7 foot onto the shelf which was about 10 foot infront of me. So in all with the slope up, a putt of 20 foot. Slight turn from left to right. I proceeded to pull it straight right and hit it about 45 foot. Snatched bogey from the jaws of birdie....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 5, 2020)

Another 33pointer yesterday - and that was with missing a few inside 6ft.  So need to sort _that_ out.  But got a little reminder that the unmentionables are still there if I try and manufacture something clever - as I did from a divot hole on the 2nd.  Middle for diddle with simple bump and run then two putts for a five and 2pts - I’ll take that thank you. But no - tried to be too clever with the bump and run from the divot and a seven and blob results.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 5, 2020)

technically yesterday but...my first summer time visit to Stoke Park.  Its a beautiful location, especially the Colt loop, but with the wind up, this was possibly the first time I've felt like a golf course was set up to make people look silly - the greens were like billiard tables, and some of the pins were cut so that you had little chance of keeping the ball close to them.  Still enjoyed it mind - I "only" had one four putt and three threes, compared to one of my playing partners 3 and 5!


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2020)

First qualifier of the year, July Medal, pretty windy day. Playing the Titleist persimmon driver, John Letters 2 1/2 wood, Dunlop Sixty Five 3 to SW and the "It-Sits" putter.  
First tee nerves, what first tee nerves? Duck hooked my opening tee shot with the John Letters into a small pond about 25 yards in front of the tee.    Played three off the tee and scored a quad bogey 8....

Next hole is a short par three and I somehow found the green and rattled in a long putt that was going like a train for a 2!  

Left the Letters on the bench until the 8th where I hit a good tee shot with it. On to the 9th, 192 yard par 3  straight into into the wind, I hit the John Letters again and it was a peach to 18 feet and I holed the putt for another 2!  

Had another quad bogey on the short par 3 12th where I ended up on a path with nowhere decent to drop, I won't bore you with the details....  

On the 18th tee I worked out that in spite of some car-crash holes I needed a par and the CSS to go up by 1 shot for me to hit buffer, managed a good up and down from the rough 10 yards short of the green for par so now holding on for the CSS to come through. 

93 net 79 and 33 points Stableford. I've had worse days, and the two 2s should get me my entry money back plus a bit more.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2020)

@Crow I generally admire the pictures you post of all your vintage clubs, but that putter is fugly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

Started with a birdie so only one way to go. Granted it was a 40 foot putt from the front of the green and only good for a half as my PP was inches from a hole in one. Actually played well until the 7th which I didn't score on. Out in 17 and given the ferocity of the wind I'd have taken. A few mistakes from 12-15 but stood on 18 level with my handicap. Great drive, decent second and about 150 to the flag but with the wind howling right to left I had to set it out over the pond. Horrid swing and a hurricane wasn't going to move it back to dry land. 34 points and we lost the friendly match 1 down but I'd taken that points total before going out. Really tough going


----------



## anji71 (Jul 5, 2020)

Driving completey felt apart today. Hooking my new TM M6 driver. However, hitting my old Nike rescue beautifully to compensate. Might have to go back to Ping G400.


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



@Crow I generally admire the pictures you post of all your vintage clubs, but that putter is fugly. 

Click to expand...

 It's one of my favourites!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

anji71 said:



			Driving completey felt apart today. Hooking my new TM M6 driver. However, hitting my old Nike rescue beautifully to compensate. Might have to go back to Ping G400.
		
Click to expand...

My new G410 (3rd round put) going well. Stick with it I'm sure you'll get the TM working soon. Is there any difference in the set up of your Ping against the TM (loft, weight etc)


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Crow, genuine question, do they run your handicap based on playing with that old gear?

I'm imagining you turning up one day with a modern set of clubs and shooting a net 60.
		
Click to expand...

When I first started playing classic clubs it was only in casual play, but then I fancied having a go at a qualifier which got me asking that very question; if I have a bad round with the old clubs then it could be argued that I was deliberately trying to raise my handicap, although I try my utmost to return a competitive score every time.

The only way I could see which worked was to play all my competition golf using classic clubs, which is what I've done since start of 2018.

If I did switch back to modern clubs I think the difference would only be 2 or 3 shots, I play comps with a modern ball. 
I can't see me switching back to modern clubs as classics are just so much more fun but if I do then I'll have a discussion with the handicap committee.


----------



## IainP (Jul 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Crow, genuine question, do they run your handicap based on playing with that old gear?

I'm imagining you turning up one day with a modern set of clubs and shooting a net 60.
		
Click to expand...

Ha yes, a great hustle!

But Crow is a bird of integrity 😉


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2020)

Lost our 4bbb semi final on the last hole yesterday. All 4 players gave of their best and there had to be a winner, sadly it wasnt us but it was a good, hard fought match.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 5, 2020)

Headed out tonight once the torrential rain stopped, pretty much had the course to myself. Was just out to get used to my new putter. Played pretty well with one blow up hole again, this time a 7 on par 3 4th hole. 
Dont think im hitting the ball great but im getting around the course and 3rd round in a row with no lost balls, very rarely put myself in real trouble, its just the occasional duff shot or thin through the green that is causing high scores. 
Shot 50 (par 33) and pretty happy with the new putter


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 5, 2020)

Now my feet _really_ hurt...

Dumbarnie's a bit good! It's going to split many opinions and needs time to mature but I enjoyed it a lot. Might post more thoughts on it if my feet ever stop hurting.


----------



## Eagle2 (Jul 5, 2020)

Weirdest round ever... Birdied 2 second balls and 1


Crow said:



View attachment 31515
View attachment 31516

Click to expand...

I feel like I could probably flop a putt with that bad boy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Headed out tonight once the torrential rain stopped, pretty much had the course to myself. Was just out to get used to my new putter. Played pretty well with one blow up hole again, this time a 7 on par 3 4th hole.
Dont think im hitting the ball great but im getting around the course and 3rd round in a row with no lost balls, very rarely put myself in real trouble, its just the occasional duff shot or thin through the green that is causing high scores.
Shot 50 (par 33) and pretty happy with the new putter
		
Click to expand...

What putter did you get?


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2020)

Eagle2 said:



			Weirdest round ever... Birdied 2 second balls and 1


I feel like I could probably flop a putt with that bad boy
		
Click to expand...

I once skied a putt from the fringe but on the green the putter is raised just high enough to be okay.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 5, 2020)

Damn it was windy today. A bit more sheltered on the valley front 9 but was gusting on the back 9. Excellent 39 for for 21 points front 9 but the wind beat me up on the back with 44 for 15 points. On the par 5 2nd in 2 and another nice birdie, double bogeyed 10 and 18. Shot of the day was a tricky little chip on the 8th downhill Loads of break that just rolled and rolled only just missing, although the second shot into the 2nd was decent too. Hindhead is heavenly!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2020)

Fish said:



			Stupid game 😡
		
Click to expand...

Wheres the blow by blow account Fishy baby??

I’m struggling to sleep 😆😆


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 5, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			Shot 85 in the first comp of the year this morning. Struggled at the start and end of the round today. Missed a few short ones and short game was a bit hit and miss.

But I just couldn't get my yardage today, have been doing some work on the swing last few weeks and have seen an increase in distance. Had 136 into the 14th and hit 9 that pitched two feet past the pin, so on the 15th I had 129 into green which was above me. So gripped down on a 9 to take a bit off, and air mailed the pin by a good 20 yards. 16th had 132 into pin, so thought right I'll hit a nice normal pitching wedge, no this sailed past the pin by a good ten yards.

Just some silly mistakes cost me today.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you’re located but wind was playing havoc with yardages for me today


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2020)

Out for a hit tonight - played 11 holes and that was plenty in the wind - had a storm pass right over us with pouring rain on the River Tay and on the hills but only a few spots of rain where we were - absolutely glorious sunshine as we finished but as I said blowing a gale, guess a club and hope for the best. 

Going to have a couple of days off from golf for first time in several weeks, back out on Wednesday evening.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 6, 2020)

Played 36 yesterday with Merv79 and 2 other guys. 18 at Broadstone in the morning then 18 at Ferndown in the afternoon, very enjoyable day but it was pretty blustery.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I wanted to go back immediately after playing it, which puts it in pretty exclusive company.
		
Click to expand...

A brief rain storm interrupted us on the back 9 so it tainted things a little but that was my overall feeling too. I'd happily go back again right now if my feet weren't screaming stop.

I found it a better routed and more enjoyable course than Kingsbarns and also, I think, Trump Aberdeen. When Dumbarnie get the facilities in place (note when not if) I think it should deservedly take the title of Best East Coast Scotland "Modern Links" that I've made up to labour a point. I have some issues with it however. I think it's a little too engineered and manufactured. It's not a natural Links in any way, some holes are a little plain if you strip away the visual aspect and personally I'd prefer a few tighter fairways, which I concede could be provided by tee placement options that are in abundance. It's nitpicking on what is overall a very spectacular and playable Modern Links that will mature to brilliance.

I need to play it again...


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What putter did you get?
		
Click to expand...

Rife Riddler. First impressions are good.


----------



## OnTour (Jul 6, 2020)

Crow said:



			First qualifier of the year, July Medal, pretty windy day. Playing the Titleist persimmon driver, John Letters 2 1/2 wood, Dunlop Sixty Five 3 to SW and the "It-Sits" putter. 
First tee nerves, what first tee nerves? Duck hooked my opening tee shot with the John Letters into a small pond about 25 yards in front of the tee.    Played three off the tee and scored a quad bogey 8....

Next hole is a short par three and I somehow found the green and rattled in a long putt that was going like a train for a 2! 

Left the Letters on the bench until the 8th where I hit a good tee shot with it. On to the 9th, 192 yard par 3  straight into into the wind, I hit the John Letters again and it was a peach to 18 feet and I holed the putt for another 2! 

Had another quad bogey on the short par 3 12th where I ended up on a path with nowhere decent to drop, I won't bore you with the details.... 

On the 18th tee I worked out that in spite of some car-crash holes I needed a par and the CSS to go up by 1 shot for me to hit buffer, managed a good up and down from the rough 10 yards short of the green for par so now holding on for the CSS to come through.

93 net 79 and 33 points Stableford. I've had worse days, and the two 2s should get me my entry money back plus a bit more. 

View attachment 31515
View attachment 31516

Click to expand...

Never heard of that ball and I've played for on/off for 30 years  

Sweetspot must be tiny on that putter


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2020)

Saturday - half hour lesson to address a few issues followed by a shocking 18 holes of practising. 102.....

Sunday - drove 3 greens on par 4's, made 2 for par.... shocking putting all day. 97.....

The one that didnt make par - 4 putt - bogey. PAINFUL.

Puttings absolutely gone to pot, but still driving better and better every round. Ahhhh golf!

Also learnt my irons are too short for me, an expensive job to replace them!


----------



## larmen (Jul 6, 2020)

Whatever I learned in the lesson on Saturday it hasn’t translated onto the course without further practice. A couple of good drives, but the rest was ahhh.
And another gimme birdie par 3 to 1 1/2 foot from the pin. Keeping it close on that hole.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Also learnt my irons are too short for me, an expensive job to replace them!
		
Click to expand...

It may not be. A good club pro/fitter should be able to put an extension into them and then re-grip. Has to be cheaper than new shafts or clubs. Was it the pro who said they were too short?


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It may not be. A good club pro/fitter should be able to put an extension into them and then re-grip. Has to be cheaper than new shafts or clubs. Was it the pro who said they were too short?
		
Click to expand...

It was the PGA pro coach at my club who my lesson was with. It's not a service he offers himself so hes not on a hard sell - and I am 6.3"


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 6, 2020)

breezy this morning but struck it pretty well, a very enjoyable game round in 2.40 as a 3 ball, helped by one of my pp of +1 and only took 67 blows.

Q star still going strong after 4 rounds , a few scuffs from bunker shots, but way longer than a Prov1 would last


----------



## Tommy10 (Jul 6, 2020)

Played my 1st competition of the year on Saturday.

Came in with a nett 75 which included 3 8's  First time I've had 3 8's in a round since I handed my cards in for handicap 18 months ago.

Onwards and upwards  Definitely a half decent score in there somewhere, well for my level anyway.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 6, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Not sure where you’re located but wind was playing havoc with yardages for me today
		
Click to expand...

Scottish Borders for me, but there was no wind on Saturday so I'm just putting it down to the swing changes working and having me out of sync with yardages.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 6, 2020)

Played at Hayling Golf Club on Friday.

Lovely track, really enjoyed it and a steal on a reciprocal/county card deal. Found it to be more pleasant than most links are for a first time round!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2020)

Had intended to play 13 holes by myself yesterday afternoon but I found myself being too casual and a couple of unmentionables crept in so I finished after 4.  Hmmm.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 6, 2020)

I played at 7.30 am today at Chartham Park in East Grinstead with a PP who is a member there.  When we got to the third hole, and looked at the green, this is what we saw in the lake alongside ...
	

Apparently, someone cut the padlock on the gate at the rear of the course and dumped the car in the lake, but it had the engine and steering column removed. It seems that they removed the engine actually at the course and then pushed it down the hill and into the lake ... luckily missing the green.  The police and fire brigade were already in attendance and the groundsman pulled it out with a tractor.  Later, as we had our first post round drink for months, they towed it away.  Odd.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 6, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			I played at 7.30 am today at Chartham Park in East Grinstead with a PP who is a member there.  When we got to the third hole, and looked at the green, this is what we saw in the lake alongside ...
	View attachment 31524

Apparently, someone cut the padlock on the gate at the rear of the course and dumped the car in the lake, but it had the engine and steering column removed. So apparently not joy riders. Did they remove them elsewhere and then push it all the way there or remove the engine on the course?  Either option seems unlikely!  The police and fire brigade were already in attendance and the groundsman pulled it out with a tractor.  Later, as we had our first post round drink for months, they towed it away.  Odd.
		
Click to expand...

Too posh for trollies in East Grinstead!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			It was the PGA pro coach at my club who my lesson was with. It's not a service he offers himself so hes not on a hard sell - and I am 6.3"
		
Click to expand...

Where are you based? I am sure it shouldn't be that hard to add extenders into shafts and regrip


----------



## Tongo (Jul 6, 2020)

Played my first full round since chrimbo and I'm knackered! So out of condition.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Played my first full round since chrimbo and I'm knackered! So out of condition. 

Click to expand...

Welcome back. Why the delay? I was knackered when we came out of lockdown and it was only 65 or so days between rounds for me but I ached like buggery the following day


----------



## Tongo (Jul 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome back. Why the delay? I was knackered when we came out of lockdown and it was only 65 or so days between rounds for me but I ached like buggery the following day
		
Click to expand...

Just didnt fancy it for the first few weeks and I thought I'd let things settle down as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Just didnt fancy it for the first few weeks and I thought I'd let things settle down as well.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. How was it? Better than expected or a disaster


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 7, 2020)

Played yesterday at Leighton Buzzard with @Liverpoolphil 

Sadly no repeat of the hole in one, but did birdie one of the par 3s.

Lovely evening and ended up getting 35 points. Very happy with that.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where are you based? I am sure it shouldn't be that hard to add extenders into shafts and regrip
		
Click to expand...

Ravenmeadow in Worcester. I did speak to the club shop last night and they do extend clubs for a few quid each, going to have it looked into, possibly adjust some lie angles and take it from there! Thanks for the advice though, I never knew you could extend a club!


----------



## shun_naka (Jul 7, 2020)

So played my first full 18 in around 3.5 years yesterday evening with a friend of a friend to get my scorecard signed. As expected, shot a horrow show of 118.

First 9 was actually grand, mainly bogeys and double bogeys. Second 9 was horrendous with 8/9/10s spread throughout.
At my peak i was in the 95-100 range roughly, so looking to get back down to there...few things to work on.

- Keep the driver at bay and get off the tee safely (nearly all disaster holes were fluffing tee shots)
- Take my time!!! (the amount of rushed, no set up shots that were chunked or fat was terrible)
- Do not go for distance - Im not good enough at the minute to be trying to get my 7i 140 yards so take the swing nice and easy and get it straight


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2020)

Year of the Fragger takes a further tumble as he gets dismantled once more...
I seem to have an issue with our 1st...bobbed it 3 or 4 rounds kn the bounce.
Makes it tricky scoring decently over 17 holes.
Poor start but picked up to turn with 15 to Fragger's 12..he then sinks a 40 footer on the 10th for par....
I bogey so the gap is just 1. I then get another 19 points to finish with 35 as everyone's favourite Mod faded....
Striking the ball a lot better, getting much more stop on the greens, which are a bit softer but still lightning quick.
Might do it all again tomorrow...


----------



## richart (Jul 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Year of the Fragger takes a further tumble as he gets dismantled once more...
I seem to have an issue with our 1st...bobbed it 3 or 4 rounds kn the bounce.
Makes it tricky scoring decently over 17 holes.
Poor start but picked up to turn with 15 to Fragger's 12..he then sinks a 40 footer on the 10th for par....
I bogey so the gap is just 1. I then get another 19 points to finish with 35 as everyone's favourite Mod faded....
Striking the ball a lot better, getting much more stop on the greens, which are a bit softer but still lightning quick.
Might do it all again tomorrow...

Click to expand...

Favourite Mod ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Favourite Mod ?

Click to expand...


One thing it ain't is a popularity contest


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Favourite Mod ?

Click to expand...

Should really have put that in " " ...


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 7, 2020)

I played yesterday and hit a 345 yard drive 😮

A par 5, gentle downhill slope, nailed the drive and must have had a lot of roll out on a rock hard fairway!

Good novelty value!


----------



## Lump (Jul 7, 2020)

Results in from Saturdays round. Came 2nd with a -1 gross. 
New hcp 2.8. See if I can keep the good form rolling and get to 2 this season.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 7, 2020)

Why is that you can play brilliantly one day, but like a complete and utter tool another?

Last Thursday I played a quick 14 holes with a mate - hit 12 greens in reg' and most of the fairways. I was striking it beautifully!

Then on Sunday, in the 2nd round of a board comp' I played like it was my first time out in years.
The wind didn't help, almost blowing me over on one tee shot (which I topped - a first in a long time), but consecutive rounds of 74 & 86, makes you wonder sometimes. Not shot in the 80's in about 2 years


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2020)

took a couple of the Nairn Boys to the Kings today, first time for both. Good game though we had showers on and off all the way round.

enjoyable game, but course played long as the whites were right back on the tips on every hole.


hit it well again, with some nice iron shots


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 7, 2020)

was going along quite nicely today, 30 points after 14 holes, then disaster struck.

Pushed my 2nd shot into a clump of trees. Only escape I could see was a low 7 iron through the trees. Managed to hit off a tree about 3 foot in front of me, ball came flying back and hit me in a very tender spot. Luckily it was about half an inch above my right bollock, but the pain was horrible. Totally knocked me for six, I know it's a cliche to say you were seeing stars, but it was a bit like that. 

Felt pretty nauseas for the rest of the round, probably explains why I blobbed 3 of the last 4 holes to end up with 32. That's my excuse anyway


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2020)

Mid-week Medal, playing Penfold International 1, 3 & 4 woods and 3 to SW plus a Gradidge Bobby Locke putter.

What a shocker! First tee nerves again, picked a 3 iron for safety and scuffed it 100 yards into thick rough, penalty drop and did well to escape with a double bogey. 
My swing didn't feel right all the way round, on the back to back par fives I scored 9 and 8. 
97 gross net 83 and a certain 0.1 back on the handicap. 
Rained for a few holes half way round and then again down the last. 
Some days you wish you'd stayed at home.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 7, 2020)

Played a better ball pairs comp with my son today, he plays off 53.

Set ourselves a target of 36 points, and he came good with a 7 for 3 points on our par 5 18th to exceed our target by a point.  Bonus was me getting a 2 on our 210 yard par 3 12th.  First time I have managed to get a share of the twos pot.


----------



## Eagle2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Felt like the world was against me in the stableford yesterday so an away day today was a welcome break. Weather was crap but the golf was amazing shooting 6 over gross. I ticked off one of my longterm goals of playing the front 9 level par which was a great achievement for me and (as you always do) I felt I was 4 or 5 better than my score on the back.

I regularly moan about a part of my game being off whilst others are working but today everything felt good and knowing that I missed at least 4 putts by millimetres I feel like it’s definitely worth working on my putting stroke, I seemed to miss slightly right from inside 10 ft.

Medal tomorrow.... let’s see what happens!


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 7, 2020)

Third card handed in tonight for initial handicap, nice steady round again, shot 47 (par 33). 4th round in a row without any lost balls and highest score on card was a 7 so starting to eliminate the blow up holes. 
Three cards have been 46, 47 and 50. Next target is to break 45 with a scorecard in hand, have shot 45 a couple of times on social rounds so i know i have it im me. 
Driver still staying in the bag and really not missing it.
Still getting used to new putter but sank a couple of nice putts tonight.


----------



## DRW (Jul 8, 2020)

Played Bearwood Lakes on last years H4H voucher, thanks to Bearwood and I assume PW on here for arranging such a voucher, great for the charity fundraising.

Played fairly good shot 8 over, thanks in the main to being 3 under on the par 5s. Starting raining as we were loading up the vehicle, phew! Happy days


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2020)

A wet and soggy morning, just Fragger and me..
For the 4th round in a row I blobbed the first, this time from a prime position drive...just 2 awful shots.
Lost a ball on 7 but was pretty solid everywhere else to give him another hiding..
Tied at 14 apiece at the turn I, again, played the back 9 well....19 point to take him by 5.
Just got to sort out that front 9......
We now have the lifty-uppy things in the holes....they make the pin wider at the base so the ball can't drop all the way to the bottom so they're kind of redundant...
They loom better than a lump of foam kn the bottom  of the hole but they're not really effective..


----------



## banjofred (Jul 8, 2020)

Typical round.....+1 on the front +8 on the back. I just start swinging harder+longer and it gets me in trouble every time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2020)

Out with my two Tuesday evening buddies for 18 holes yesterday.  Aaaargh!  Careless and casual on my 2nd shot on the 1st and a 'lucy locket'...

Pause and hit 'head restart' button.  

OK to 8th though game feeling a bit too close to the edge for comfort.  Then wham - 2nd shot on 8th rockets knee-high right towards my mates who just at last moment jumped out of the way.  Way too close for comfort.  Shaken by this the 9th was a 'mare. Another of 'them' on the 10th - but got away with it and so again pressed the 'head reset' button and rest of round went fine.  But it's gruesome that when I am too casual 'they' are there just waiting...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A wet and soggy morning, just Fragger and me..
For the 4th round in a row I blobbed the first, this time from a prime position drive...just 2 awful shots.
Lost a ball on 7 but was pretty solid everywhere else to give him another hiding..
Tied at 14 apiece at the turn I, again, played the back 9 well....19 point to take him by 5.
Just got to sort out that front 9......
We now have the lifty-uppy things in the holes....they make the pin wider at the base so the ball can't drop all the way to the bottom so they're kind of redundant...
They loom better than a lump of foam kn the bottom  of the hole but they're not really effective..
		
Click to expand...

Think we can consign YOTF to failure. He seems to match you for the front 9 most of the time and then fall away. Is it fatigue given his health issues do you think? 

Think you need a major strategy rethink on the 1st!!!


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A wet and soggy morning, just Fragger and me..
For the 4th round in a row I blobbed the first, this time from a prime position drive...just 2 awful shots.
Lost a ball on 7 but was pretty solid everywhere else to give him another hiding..
Tied at 14 apiece at the turn I, again, *played the back 9 well....19 point to take him by 5.
Just got to sort out that front 9......*
We now have the lifty-uppy things in the holes....they make the pin wider at the base so the ball can't drop all the way to the bottom so they're kind of redundant...
They loom better than a lump of foam kn the bottom  of the hole but they're not really effective..
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried starting on the 10th?
Just a serious thought.


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out with my two Tuesday evening buddies for 18 holes yesterday.  Aaaargh!  Careless and casual on my 2nd shot on the 1st and a 'lucy locket'...

Pause and hit 'head restart' button. 

OK to 8th though game feeling a bit too close to the edge for comfort.  Then wham - 2nd shot on 8th rockets knee-high right towards my mates who just at last moment jumped out of the way.  Way too close for comfort.  Shaken by this the 9th was a 'mare. Another of 'them' on the 10th - but got away with it and so again pressed the 'head reset' button and rest of round went fine.  But it's gruesome that when I am too casual 'they' are there just waiting...
		
Click to expand...


Maybe it's just a mental thing.
How about confronting them head on, call them shanks and 'own' the problem ........... show them who's boss?



P.S. Easy for me to say as I've never suffered.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 8, 2020)

Going well until the turn then threw in a 10, actually only allowed to put 9 !!!!! What could go wrong did. Horrible hole. Wife was going amazingly well. 5 under gross for 7 holes then.....poof 8 and 10 appeared. We both got back on course after that but the damage was done.  

me net 74 
wife net 72

Did a new putting thing after watching something on TV. A Nick Faldo painting thing. Worked VERY WELL ! Will give this a go again.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			Maybe it's just a mental thing.
How about confronting them head on, call them shanks and 'own' the problem ........... show them who's boss?



P.S. Easy for me to say as I've never suffered.
		
Click to expand...

We do, normally, have a 2 tee start and we often start on the 10th...trouble is I almost always bogey that one....


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2020)

Seniors Open yesterday in very wet conditions with the rain not taking a breather from start to finish. 

Playing well and on the 11th fairway the klaxon went and play was suspended. 

After 45 minutes we were back out, but it was difficult to get going again, hence a didn’t score on 14, even after a decent drive. 

Finished with 36 points though, so got to look at the positives.

It was difficult to putt consistently due to the constant rain, but I’ll take that score, especially off the yellows which is more difficult with the 1st & 10th becoming par 4’s.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Going well until the turn then threw in a 10, actually only allowed to put 9 !!!!! What could go wrong did. Horrible hole. Wife was going amazingly well. 5 under gross for 7 holes then.....poof 8 and 10 appeared. We both got back on course after that but the damage was done. 

me net 74
wife net 72

Did a new putting thing after watching something on TV. A Nick Faldo painting thing. Worked VERY WELL ! Will give this a go again.
		
Click to expand...


Results in Wife finished 5th overall from a starting 40. Docked 2 (two) shots. 

I'm available for on course instruction.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 9, 2020)

Shot my best ever round today, shooting a 75 (par 70) at my home track. I’ve shot probably close to 10 76s before, so it was nice to finally break that one. On to even lower scores now I hope! 

And when I got home my new magic wands had arrived from Mizuno. What a day!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Shot my best ever round today, shooting a 75 (par 70) at my home track. I’ve shot probably close to 10 76s before, so it was nice to finally break that one. On to even lower scores now I hope!

And when I got home my new magic wands had arrived from Mizuno. What a day!
		
Click to expand...

What are you currently using? They look very nice


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			Maybe it's just a mental thing.
How about confronting them head on, call them shanks and 'own' the problem ........... show them who's boss?



P.S. Easy for me to say as I've never suffered.
		
Click to expand...

I am able to call them that these days - but I am aware that for others the word is an anathema - as it was for me for a long time


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			What are you currently using? They look very nice

Click to expand...

Wilson Staff D350. Club heads big as shovels and the lofts are strong, very strong. 
New ones are Mizuno JPX 919 Tour, so guess I couldn’t get a new set that was further apart from the old set. 
Let’s hope I can make the switch! 🤞


----------



## timd77 (Jul 9, 2020)

My last couple of rounds have been pretty rubbish, putting it down to the bad weather this week! Best thing to come out of today’s round was that my feet were dry, meaning my new adidas code chaos shoes are waterproof as advertised!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 9, 2020)

36 points in 2hrs 10 mins. 

Gotta love a forecast for rain keeping the course(s) clear. 

Finally par'd the 8th on Himalayas. Just the 6th in Shore and 5th in Dunes and then I can start working on the birdie list.


----------



## Lump (Jul 9, 2020)

Invited to play at Fulford today. 
Lovely track, with some tight driving holes. 
Long clubs need to be on point to score well for sure. Greens where pure and the perfect pace.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 9, 2020)

First individual competition of the year today.  Played steady, which is an improvement over the last few rounds, and finished with 37 pts.  Annoyingly, blobbed the last or may have got a cut.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2020)

Played today, and got soaked.


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2020)

I was very lucky and missed the rain today, shorts and polo shirt were order of the day.
Long game was average ........................ very average.
Tried a new chipping method and only duffed one.
Putting was absolute garbage.
A priceless pint after the game with my mates on the clubhouse patio.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 9, 2020)

Out for a hit on my own, between two three balls so took about two and a half hours, forecast was for pouring rain but it didn’t arrive. Got back to slowing down my backswing when hitting irons over last couple of rounds with much better results. Had a bit of waiting at times so got to practice some bunker shots, not quite at the stage of trying to hole them but decent stuff. 

Where I’m struggling at the moment is on the greens, last night I had seven three putts and a four putt, tonight was much better but still not great - having said that I holed two good length (20-25 foot) putts for birdies but they were very much the exception.

About the only stat I take note of is birdies - those tonight took my total since restart of golf to 13 - I’ve birdied eight of the holes in that period.

Forecast for tomorrow is rain again, not sure if I’ll chance it as playing on Saturday.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 9, 2020)

Played on Tuesday at WP with my youngest again  and managed a win. His putting let him down and a couple of wild drives but his 4 iron shots are a thing of beauty.

One thing - par 3 15th was approx 150 to the central flag and he has been hitting 8 iron but always to the back. This time, he decided 9i - and then hit a beautiful shot that cleared the green and 15 yards of rough and a path and just missed a tree - Probably 170 - we looked at each other in amazement.

I managed 36 points at E on the Wednesday and reached two holes in 2 that I have never achieved it but none were as good as that 9i.


----------



## IainP (Jul 9, 2020)

^ some people are thinking it, so go on I'll type it...
If you turn a 9 upside down it's......

😉


----------



## 5OTT (Jul 9, 2020)

Played in my clubs singles knockout, lost 4&3 which was very frustrating given that i thought i played quite well. I was giving by opponent 8 shots (22HCP).

He played his shot holes very well, 3 pars and 3 bogey's.

Oh well


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 9, 2020)

Last weekends trip that finished today 

The Old Course twice just to make sure it’s not a good as they make out on here 🤣

Dumbarnie Links twice just to make sure it was a great course and I can confirm it’s superb 😉 

added in one round at the dukes course and Finished today  at St Michaels course that was in excellent condition and the greens were very good. £20 is an absolute bargain and highly recommended. 

If only I could actually play golf and not chop it round.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Last weekends trip that finished today

The Old Course twice just to make sure it’s not a good as they make out on here 🤣

Dumbarnie Links twice just to make sure it was a great course and I can confirm it’s superb 😉

added in one round at the dukes course and Finished today  at St Michaels course that was in excellent condition and the greens were very good. £20 is an absolute bargain and highly recommended.

If only I could actually play golf and not chop it round.
		
Click to expand...

I used to play St Mikes a fair bit years ago when it was a nine holer but hadn’t played it since they made it 18 till about a couple of years ago - I liked it much more than I thought I would.

As for the rest - you lucky *******


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			Tried a new chipping method and only duffed one.
.
		
Click to expand...

What were you trying


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What were you trying
		
Click to expand...

Effectively just standing on one leg!
My lead leg takes all my weight and my trail leg is bent with only the toe touching the ground, just for a bit of balance.
This stops me from swaying back and trying to scoop the ball into the air.
As I said, only one duff yesterday whereas it's often a fat followed by a thin on several holes!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			Effectively just standing on one leg!
My lead leg takes all my weight and my trail leg is bent with only the toe touching the ground, just for a bit of balance.
This stops me from swaying back and trying to scoop the ball into the air.
As I said, only one duff yesterday whereas it's often a fat followed by a thin on several holes!
		
Click to expand...

Know that feeling. I went down the Danny Maude route of having the shaft more upright and turning it into more of a pendulum. Seems to be working


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2020)

jacc34 said:



			technically yesterday but...my first summer time visit to Stoke Park. Its a beautiful location, especially the Colt loop, but with the wind up, this was possibly the first time I've felt like a golf course was set up to make people look silly - the greens were like billiard tables, and some of the pins were cut so that you had little chance of keeping the ball close to them. Still enjoyed it mind - I "only" had one four putt and three threes, compared to one of my playing partners 3 and 5!

---------------
jacc34
		
Click to expand...

So this guy has just copied someone else's post from last weekend... wtf   Spam link edit incoming?? 




Grizzly said:



			technically yesterday but...my first summer time visit to Stoke Park.  Its a beautiful location, especially the Colt loop, but with the wind up, this was possibly the first time I've felt like a golf course was set up to make people look silly - the greens were like billiard tables, and some of the pins were cut so that you had little chance of keeping the ball close to them.  Still enjoyed it mind - I "only" had one four putt and three threes, compared to one of my playing partners 3 and 5!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Know that feeling. I went down the Danny Maude route of having the shaft more upright and turning it into more of a pendulum. Seems to be working 





Click to expand...

How many different ways to chip the ball have you tried now?? It might be time to just bite the bullet and buy a chipper.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 10, 2020)

Casual twilight round on my own last night, was behind a three ball with a young boy just starting out so just really took my time and enjoyed being outside in the sun. 
Ended up playing really well, shot 45 (par 33) and can think of at least 5 shots i just lost concentration and duffed. Managed to par 2 par 3 holes which is good as have been struggling with them recently, got a 5 on all par 3 holes the round previous.
Another round with no lost balls or penalty strokes so happy to have eliminated those for the time being.
Need to lighten my bag though, could feel me getting tired from the weight quite early in the round. Gonna go down to a half set (hybrid, 6i, 7i, 9i, pw, sw & putter) and take about 15 balls out the pocket as clearly dont need all those balls anymore.

Really need to work on getting out of bunkers first time, taking me two shots every time at the moment so booked a bunker lesson with pro next weekend. 

Out again on sunday and determined to break 45.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2020)

Usual friday trek with Fragger and CvG...a bit chilly until the sun came out.
Ground is very soft after a day and a half of rain...
Actually parred the first today, first time scoring in that hole in 4 rounds....
A bit up and down after that but turned with 15, bogeyed 10 ( as always).
Needed 20 points on the back 9 to make buffer.....
A couple of pars on shot holes plus a birdie on 16 to snatch the 2s pot (£21) and a par up the last to finish with...20 points on the back 9.
Finally made buffer with a card in hand...might not sound much but I'll take it, especially as my iron play was horrific.
Fragger and CVG miles behind.....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2020)

Roll up this morning off the back tee's, well 3 groups did, the last two group decided not to

tough out there with a 3 club win, esp the 7th at over 600 yards into the wind, drive and two 3 woods as well and i could hit them just short in three

back 9 was a nice though, apart from the 14th, right at the back of the tee and the flag the back of the green 240


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2020)

For a number of reasons I've just played 4 round in 6 days with a different set of irons each time, no wonder I'm struggling to find any consistency!

Today was a set of Dunlop Maxfli by Roberto de Vicenzo, 3 to SW and 1, 3 & 4 woods (Gradidge Bobby Locke putter has been a stable for the last 3 rounds.)
Blobs on 7 and 8 and a very poor 10 points out, steadied things a bit on the back nine with 18 points but another stupid blob caused by a weak shot (not) over water and a shank.

I'll be playing the same irons and putter on Sunday in the medal so hopefully I'll have some clue as to how they might perform.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			How many different ways to chip the ball have you tried now?? It might be time to just bite the bullet and buy a chipper. 

Click to expand...

You make a valid point. However there was some very solid advice and argument from several on here who's opinion I respect that suggested it was a much simpler method than I was using and also gives me far less moving parts and less to think about. It's early days but definitely positive signs. I just need to work out some basics like distance of roll out per club


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 10, 2020)

Supplementary card today of nett 2 under.

At least I won't go up from that.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 10, 2020)

Played much better this afternoon, after hacking it around for two weeks.  Slowed everything right down and even with a 10 thrown in on the 17th, ended up one under my handicap.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't think in my 30 plus years of playing this game has there ever been a bigger gap between the quality of my good shots and that of my bad shots.

My bad shots are futher offline than they have ever been and are killing my scores.

An example today on the 13th which was into the wind as usual and my strategy on this hole is always play it as a 3 shot hole and trust the wedge to set up birdie opportunity. 2 iron from the tee into the middle of the fairway meaning 5 iron was the club to lay up into the 60-80 yard area which is also the widest part of the fairway. Hoiked the 5 iron left and ended up down the bank in long clumpy grass and heather from where it is just about impossible to get the ball on the green and you can run up a cricket score before you blink.

FFS hitting a 5 iron to the widest part of the fairway is a basic shot for a golfer of any reasonable standard. This destructive left shot is always just lurking, the other day I hit a 4 iron never to be seen again into gorse 30 yards left of the green on the  par 3 16th.

Frustrated of Silloth.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 10, 2020)

Played a par 6 today, 3 decent shots got me to around 80 yards out...took another 6 to get down. And that sums up the whole day.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 10, 2020)

Played the East Course at The East Sussex National today.  Only 24 points, but not too despondent as it is a bit of a tricky course for high handicappers like me.  As always, my putting let me down.  Enjoyed it though.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 10, 2020)

Sublime front 9, could hardly put a foot wrong and +3 gross through 11 and then it was all over the place. 3 off the tee on 12, drove the par 4 13th green to 6 foot but missed the eagle... topped my drive on 14 - WTF? Slowly steered it home to a gross 81 that really should have been a 79. I’ll break 80 soon, I can feel it 
13th Green:


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			Seniors Open yesterday in very wet conditions with the rain not taking a breather from start to finish.

Playing well and on the 11th fairway the klaxon went and play was suspended.

After 45 minutes we were back out, but it was difficult to get going again, hence a didn’t score on 14, even after a decent drive.

Finished with 36 points though, so got to look at the positives.

It was difficult to putt consistently due to the constant rain, but I’ll take that score, especially off the yellows which is more difficult with the 1st & 10th becoming par 4’s.
		
Click to expand...

CSS went up so a .3 cut, not much but they all add up, so happy to receive 😎🐟


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 11, 2020)

First knock with my new bats yesterday. For the first time ever I was level par gross after 9. Wind picked up a bit on the back 9, but not too bad, but made 2 bogeys on the trot on two of our easiest (in my opionion) holes on the course. 

Standing on 17th tee I was 3 over par and on my way for a new PB for the second straight day, only to put my tee shot behind a tree, 180 from the pin. Tried to be a hero and go for it, and the ball of course found the tree and nowhere to be seen again. Triple bogey there followed by a bogey on the last for a gross 77. 

Boarded scratch competition today and club medal competition for all winners from last year tomorrow. Fancy my chances for the latter if I can hold my game together. The scratch not so much as there’s still 4-5 guys in the comp who if we all are at our best should and/or will go lower than what I can produce.


----------



## OnTour (Jul 11, 2020)

3rd place from 5 prizes @ Maxstoke park - played well but messed up twice from 125yrds in one missed green and a 3 putt - club'd down then 3 putted. 5 birdies in the team and 42pts. nearly got the groove back. shot +5 on an away day so handicap stuff. 

nearly 2 two's  settle for one.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2020)

Jackson Cup (off the very back tee 6900) 4 club wind didn't help, hit it OK but again couldn't score for toffee... well at least you can only go up 0.1


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 11, 2020)

Had one of those ridiculous rounds you only dream of.

1st Medal of the year and board comp shot 1 over gross for a net 58.😎 5 shots better than my previous best some 7 years ago.

Just trying to close the round out and hit the the flag on the 17th to see the eagle shot bounce off the flag from 80yds for birdie and on the 18th holed out from 80yds for a birdie.

Big cut coming my way, may do the lottery tonight.🥳


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2020)

We played at Rickmansworth today, just for a change as we've mostly been playing our home track since lockdown. Ricky is a par 65, but it's far from easy as it's extremely hilly, quite a few blind shots and others with a lot of elevation to consider. Also some very difficult bits of rough to chip out of. It's one of those where even a decent shot can be punished if you get a dodgy bounce. There are eight par 3s but two of them are tough to even make a 4 on.

Front nine was pretty good, I managed four pars in a row at one point which was nice. Then I made an arse of the 8th hole but still 19 points at the turn. 

Back nine is a bit tougher I think, lost a couple of silly shots - on the 11th, an attempted hero shot through a small gap in the trees hit one of them head on, and on the 200 yard par 3 12th I took two to get out of the greenside bunker, when it was a pretty easy bunker shot in truth. I just wasn't really concentrating. I also struggled with putting all day actually, the grass on the greens seemed a bit long but my brain couldn't adjust and I kept leaving everything short. Ended up with 15 points on the back for 34 total; 83 gross. Not bad but always disappointing when the back nine doesn't live up to the front.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2020)

Enjoyable roll up game. Managed 36 points but went OOB on 17 and hit it in the pond on 18 and then made great up and down for a bogey 6 so a disappointing end to what had been a solid ball striking round. Wind was gusty and tricky in places but quite happy where my game is


----------



## AdamC28 (Jul 11, 2020)

Really getting frustrated with my game now.
Points from my last 6 rounds = 23, 38, 24, 25, 41 & today 25.
You can guess which rounds were non qualifying practice rounds  Yep, the 38 and 41. 
I just can’t help but going to pieces when I know it’s a handicap qualifying round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Really getting frustrated with my game now.
Points from my last 6 rounds = 23, 38, 24, 25, 41 & today 25.
You can guess which rounds were non qualifying practice rounds  Yep, the 38 and 41.
I just can’t help but going to pieces when I know it’s a handicap qualifying round.
		
Click to expand...

Are you putting too much pressure on yourself and raising expectations? Are you trying to push too hard when you get out of position and costing more shots? Easier said than done but simply go out and try and play with freedom and forget the card


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2020)

Well - if I am going to have an 8 in a medal I might as well have three of them plus a 7 in the first medal of the year - get them out of the way...


----------



## AdamC28 (Jul 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Are you putting too much pressure on yourself and raising expectations? Are you trying to push too hard when you get out of position and costing more shots? Easier said than done but simply go out and try and play with freedom and forget the card
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that, I’m just putting too much pressure on myself and expecting to do well and get down when it doesn’t go as expected. Really need to try and relax as I know I’m much better than my handicap would currently suggest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Exactly that, I’m just putting too much pressure on myself and expecting to do well and get down when it doesn’t go as expected. Really need to try and relax as I know I’m much better than my handicap would currently suggest.
		
Click to expand...

It's about minimising mistakes. I also think a half decent short game and confidence in holing out can mask a host of mistakes when you aren't hitting the ball well and can make a scorecard still look semi-respectable


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 12, 2020)

played in a new larger swidle group at teh club yesterday - 26 palyed - and we used this app calle Golf GameBook. It is briliant. All pairings set up by organiser and you try and input the scores for your group after each hole - and you see a live leaderboard as you play - reall, really loved it!! 

and, nice win - 41 points!! And..........wit for it.............this includes...............the obligitory blob....on 10!!!! and doubles on par 3s 12 and 14!!

And in the wider club opt in stableford - still waiting for the email results so not sure how i got on but hopefully a 1.5 point handicap cut


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			played in a new larger swidle group at teh club yesterday - 26 palyed - and we used this app calle Golf GameBook. It is briliant. All pairings set up by organiser and you try and input the scores for your group after each hole - and you see a live leaderboard as you play - reall, really loved it!!

and, nice win - 41 points!! And..........wit for it.............this includes...............the obligitory blob....on 10!!!! and doubles on par 3s 12 and 14!!

And in the wider club opt in stableford - still waiting for the email results so not sure how i got on but hopefully a 1.5 point handicap cut
		
Click to expand...

Theres a few groups at my club use this app, I’ve only heard very good feedback from people using it, maybe its something to consider with large scale meets we all attend on here 🤔

oh, and well played 👍


----------



## OnTour (Jul 12, 2020)

hacked it round in the clubs BOGEY comp in +2 #74 - 22 putts tells the story. loads of fairways lots of missed greens 77% scrambling.  ended +3 2020 hitting nice solid form #Cat1 

Handicap sec's away till Wednesday so no results to view :-(


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 12, 2020)

Shot 81 this morning, two birdies on the back 9, one of them a 2, so at least I'm in the money. 4 doubles tho which is annoying. If I could just cut them out, I'd be getting the handicap down. Don't expect CSS to move so a buffer it will be.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2020)

38 points in the roll up this morning, could have been so much better if I’d not had 4 x 3-putts😡⛳️


----------



## larmen (Jul 12, 2020)

1st competition today (after lockdown) and mixed results. Scored really well on the 1st 9 holes, and really badly on the last 9 holes. I think I lost 5 shots from 13 to 17 because of silly short range lip outs or duffed chip shots alone. I got hungry on the 15th, I probably should have eaten something at half way to keep up concentration towards the end.

I was really worried about my driving because a month ago I was hitting 220 straight, then 210 far left, then last week 160 straight(ish), today I did around 200 yard drives and mostly straight. But I had to go 3 of the tee 3 times when the ball just went 'somewhere'. Well, once it went oob left, once in the ravine about 30 yards from the tee after hitting netting on the left, and once I skied it about 50 yards into some rough never to be found again. Overall really happy with it.

Short game was bad. Left most puts short, and chips went way long or way short. I topped about 3 shots. And I am really disappointed with the par 3 holes. Not a single green hit on them.

I will get a cut of handicap, but not as much as I wanted. 26 front, 19 back, 45 overall.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 12, 2020)

Had my best start to a round yesterday and was one under gross after four (14pts in four holes).  The iron striking was on another level to my usual play.  Sadly couldn’t keep it going and slowly dropped shots through the rest of the round to end up with 36pts.


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2020)

Another qualifier round of playing in fear, 95 gross.

Three trebles and four doubles, absolute rubbish.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2020)

larmen said:



			1st competition today (after lockdown) and mixed results. Scored really well on the 1st 9 holes, and really badly on the last 9 holes. I think I lost 5 shots from 13 to 17 because of silly short range lip outs or duffed chip shots alone. I got hungry on the 15th, I probably should have eaten something at half way to keep up concentration towards the end.

I was really worried about my driving because a month ago I was hitting 220 straight, then 210 far left, then last week 160 straight(ish), today I did around 200 yard drives and mostly straight. But I had to go 3 of the tee 3 times when the ball just went 'somewhere'. Well, once it went oob left, once in the ravine about 30 yards from the tee after hitting netting on the left, and once I skied it about 50 yards into some rough never to be found again. Overall really happy with it.

Short game was bad. Left most puts short, and chips went way long or way short. I topped about 3 shots. And I am really disappointed with the par 3 holes. Not a single green hit on them.

I will get a cut of handicap, but not as much as I wanted. 26 front, 19 back, 45 overall.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on, you got 45 points in a competition and all you've told us is how bad it was???


----------



## GG26 (Jul 12, 2020)

Crow said:



			Another qualifier round of playing in fear, 95 gross.

Three trebles and four doubles, absolute rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Keep going Nick, it will come back to you.


----------



## larmen (Jul 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Hang on, you got 45 points in a competition and all you've told us is how bad it was??? 

Click to expand...

I play of a very very high handicap so some awful golf still leads to a point here or there.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2020)

larmen said:



			I play of a very very high handicap so some awful golf still leads to a point here or there.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you've won it with that though?? And taking home a 4 shot cut or something as well? I mean, you could be a bit more positive.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 12, 2020)

First round in a year, used to shoot 95+ off yellows and got round in 96 off whites. Including a spell of terrible iron play from 8-11. 

So all in all about as good as I could have hoped for after a 12 month break!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 12, 2020)

Playing today I was at the top of the back swing with a hybrid when there was an urgent shout of "fore", too late to stop the swing and closing my eyes I had no idea where my ball went although i did connect well with it. It's the first time I've ever been totally put off with a shout and the 8 that followed was the start of a very bad day at the office!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2020)

Great day for a knock in the sun. Just a bounce game today but we ran it as a stableford amongst us. Some good, some bad and some bloody woeful but managed a 78 for nett 69 and 37 points. Enough to take the money with a 1 point victory. 
Great just to be out in lovely, if a bit blowy, weather.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2020)

Played on a local course called The Lakes. Unsurprisingly there was a lot of water and I donated more balls than is comfortable into said water 😥. I think I prefer rough or trees, at least you have a chance of finding your ball.

Some positives amongst the lost balls, a definite light bulb moment with my putting after about 14 holes, phew.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2020)

37 points today. A masterclass in keeping the scoreboard ticking over while not having a very good ball striking round. Several sand saves and a few good putts really helped. So pleased as it wasn't long ago when I swung badly like today (just too many moving parts - definitely feeling lie swaying) and it would have been 25-28 points so far better in terms of getting it round


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			37 points today. A masterclass in keeping the scoreboard ticking over while not having a very good ball striking round. Several sand saves and a few good putts really helped. So pleased as it wasn't long ago when I swung badly like today (just too many moving parts - definitely feeling lie swaying) and it would have been 25-28 points so far better in terms of getting it round
		
Click to expand...

1st comp of the season and a bit fat NR on the 5th 

Middle of the fairway and hit 2 iron blocked right onto the beach, reload and hit it 50 yards offline left into the shite never to be seen again.

Pile of demoralised crap after that with further lost balls....

First venture into Cat 2 for about 20 years


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

Despite mostly taking 4 and 5 irons off the tee I got round in 83, 13 over off the yellows at Wyboston Lakes (5680y)

Really struggled with being so far out for the second shot but my best ball striking in ages meant I was finding the green from 160 at times.

Very happy in the end as I played well enough to break 80, didn’t lose a ball and had a lot of fun. Score was just tamed by a bad run after going out in +4, the magic left me from holes 11-14.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2020)

saving_par said:



			1st comp of the season and a bit fat NR on the 5th 

Middle of the fairway and hit 2 iron blocked right onto the beach, reload and hit it 50 yards offline left into the shite never to be seen again.

Pile of demoralised crap after that with further lost balls....

First venture into Cat 2 for about 20 years
		
Click to expand...

Tough day. It happens. Use the 0.1 and Cat 2 as the motivation to go low next time. Clearly you have the game to hold Cat 1 for 20 years. Always hard for you single figure guys. One bad swing and the day is over whereas "choppers " like me can sometimes get a bad hole back to buffer or better


----------



## larmen (Jul 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Surely you've won it with that though?? And taking home a 4 shot cut or something as well? I mean, you could be a bit more positive. 

Click to expand...

Well, it looks like I miscalculated and got 44 points for 2nd place. CSS was 40 and I got a 2.4 stroke cut, getting 0.6 for every point over CSS.

I calculated the points on 3 holes wrong, twice gave myself 1 point extra and once I short changed myself by a point. Good that only the gross score needs to be correct on the card ;-)
Maybe I will carry a laptop next time to run it through my spreadsheet.


Happy with my front 9, really happy. It's the back 9 that needs work. I shot quite a few good 9 hole rounds since reopening, it's probably a concentration/stamina thing and that should come over time. I should start beating 100 of the whites fairly soon. We have a few more comps coming up this month, I keep digging away at the handicap.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 12, 2020)

Tough day at the office today.
Played Castle Stuart again, luckily enough the 3rd time in the last few weeks, no excuses as weather was superb after first 3 holes.
At the practice area before hand was striking the ball superb, every club was just great, felt excellent going into the round, 3 people actually said how I well was hitting the ball....
First hole, straight hook into the cabbage about 40 yards, never recovered, mentally gone already believe it or not, next 8 holes were a complete mix of no scores or half decent.
Got to the 10th, after a dram and a peroni, went par, par, bogey before going to crap again.
Gutted isn’t the word ☹️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tough day. It happens. Use the 0.1 and Cat 2 as the motivation to go low next time. Clearly you have the game to hold Cat 1 for 20 years. Always hard for you single figure guys. One bad swing and the day is over whereas "choppers " like me can sometimes get a bad hole back to buffer or better
		
Click to expand...

Currently need more than an extra shot shot and bigger buffer to stop the rot.

The main problem is several bad swings and its happening every round. Non existant control of the clubface and this is componded by the fact I'm flushing it, just not in the intended direction. 

Lots of negative thoughts standing over the ball does not help in the slightest.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 12, 2020)

Twilight round tonight, messed up the front 9.... you’ve got to be so accurate off the tee on the front 9 and the driver was swinging both ways. Pulled it together for a  4 over gross back 9 +12 total. Bunker play was abnormally good, knocked it to 2 feet on the 6th and hit the pin on 12.


----------



## DRW (Jul 13, 2020)

If my round had been a car ride, 1-4 was a lovely calm relaxing drive in the countryside, then lost the tyres on 5, wheels on 10, hubs on 14 and finally axles on 17.

Thankfully the AA rescued me on 18, to finish with a sandy birdie. Stupid game.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 13, 2020)

DRW said:



			If my round had been a car ride, 1-4 was a lovely calm relaxing drive in the countryside, then lost the tyres on 5, wheels on 10, hubs on 14 and finally axles on 17.

Thankfully the AA rescued me on 18, to finish with a sandy birdie. Stupid game.
		
Click to expand...

Love the analogy


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 13, 2020)

Played another lone twilight round, was behind the tail end of junior medal so was pretty slow going. Just relaxed and enjoyed being out in the sun. Started off well, reached the green in regulation for first time on the 1st, went to bits on the 2nd and picked up after slice my 7th shot 90 degrees across the fairway. 

Rest of the round was ok although didnt feel i was hitting my irons well at all. 

Scored 50, which a few weeks back would have been an acceptable score but i know i can play much better than that. 

Out tomorrow to put card in for handicap, lets hope i remember how to hit the ball.


----------



## larmen (Jul 13, 2020)

Quick 9 this morning. Started with a shocking +4, +3 on the 1st and 2nd par 4 holes, then followed this up with my best ever 7 hole run (2 over) including an 18 yard chip in birdie on the last hole to once again tie my best ever 42 score on that course. Bogie golf. How I could do with some consistency.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 13, 2020)

saving_par said:



			I don't think in my 30 plus years of playing this game has there ever been a bigger gap between the quality of my good shots and that of my bad shots.

My bad shots are futher offline than they have ever been and are killing my scores.

An example today on the 13th which was into the wind as usual and my strategy on this hole is always play it as a 3 shot hole and trust the wedge to set up birdie opportunity. 2 iron from the tee into the middle of the fairway meaning 5 iron was the club to lay up into the 60-80 yard area which is also the widest part of the fairway. Hoiked the 5 iron left and ended up down the bank in long clumpy grass and heather from where it is just about impossible to get the ball on the green and you can run up a cricket score before you blink.

FFS hitting a 5 iron to the widest part of the fairway is a basic shot for a golfer of any reasonable standard. This destructive left shot is always just lurking, the other day I hit a 4 iron never to be seen again into gorse 30 yards left of the green on the  par 3 16th.

Frustrated of Silloth.
		
Click to expand...

I’m exactly like this at the minute. The fear standing over a golf ball is horrendous.

Saturday was so bad I have scrubbed from the next few comps I’m signed up for as playing isn’t any pleasure (it’s not like I have lofty expectations either).

For the next few weeks will be looking for the “I practised today..“ thread!

Hope it picks up soon 👍


----------



## BrianM (Jul 13, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			I’m exactly like this at the minute. The fear standing over a golf ball is horrendous.

Saturday was so bad I have scrubbed from the next few comps I’m signed up for as playing isn’t any pleasure (it’s not like I have lofty expectations either.

For the next few weeks will be looking for the “I practised today..“ thread!

Hope it picks uo soon 👍
		
Click to expand...

You’re not alone 🙈


----------



## Wilson (Jul 13, 2020)

I played the Oxfordshire on Saturday, in glorious weather. Hit the ball ok on the front 9 but had no short game, and couldn't get the speed of the greens - ended up +4 so bang on handicap.... I then pulled a drive on 10 which resulted in a lost ball, then knifed a chip into the lake and I lost my composure....two in the water on 11 and I was out. I hit some ok shots coming in, but also some shockers.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2020)

Played Nairn with Robo and a guy from Gullane, hit it pretty good, but stuggled to score, though plenty of pars, could't hole the birdie putts or the saves that where chipped to 3 ft when i did miss the green. much better on the back nine, birded 13, 15 and 16 , hit a good 3 wood to just short of the burn on 17 simple chip which i chunked ... but at least the divot made the green, but managed par par finish with mistakes on both. Robbo after a poor start (well for him) 6 birdies made up for that for the rest. we had BB of 47 points for the team, in with a shout of the Imaginary £1


----------



## banjofred (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm really having an issue with our back 9 again. Bogied 9 to play the front +2 for 21 pts. Then 3 putted 10 to start the back with a double. Crap. 15 pts on the back. It's getting in my head again. Just trying to control my swing too much instead of just relaxing.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You’re not alone 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we need a golf therapy thread Brian!


----------



## IainP (Jul 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Played Nairn with Robo and a guy from Gullane, hit it pretty good, but stuggled to score, though plenty of pars, could't hole the birdie putts or the saves that where chipped to 3 ft when i did miss the green. much better on the back nine, birded 13, 15 and 16 , hit a good 3 wood to just short of the burn on 17 simple chip which i chunked ... but *at least the divot made the green,* but managed par par finish with mistakes on both. Robbo after a poor start (well for him) 6 birdies made up for that for the rest. we had BB of 47 points for the team, in with a shout of the Imaginary £1
		
Click to expand...

Bit in bold conjures a great image 🤣😂
(unfortunately one I can relate with 🤨)


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2020)

Played 36 round Woodhall yesterday, course was in superb condition, the golf otherwise......

Morning round was great, afternoon less so due to a Big Stiff Sweary Saffer joining us, I even drew the short straw and had to be his partner 😩😁

I never thought I'd say so but LQ deserves medal putting up with him 😁😁


----------



## IainP (Jul 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I never understand the mentality of all adding up and stating the front 9 scores.
It's an 18 hole test, if people ask to check the scores on the 10th tee I will, apart from that I never bother.
Seems to be a big barrier in some people's mind, might be worth just completely ignoring it until the end.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, in this era of ready golf I become mildly irritated 🙂 when some insist on standing on the 10th tee doing maths.
Just play, and add it all up at the end 👍


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 13, 2020)

Adding up your score seems like madness to me. I try and write my score for the hole then forget it and focus on the next hole, sometimes easier said than done 

Had a lesson tonight on bunker shots as ive struggled my last few rounds and was the only area of the game i hadnt even covered the basic with a pro. Playing tomorrow to put another card in for handicap, lets hope i dont get much opportunity to practice what i learned tonight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2020)

Like it or not, I know how I am scoring and so know exactly where I am after nine holes. 

As for the issue of struggling and being scared over the ball, it's a feeling not uncommon to me. The only way I know to beat it is to get a lesson, find the swing issue early and then get down the range and work on it. From there I'll try and get a solo nine holes or two in and then go back out and simply trust what I know has worked on the range. Easier said than done of course and of course it doesn't always work but standing there with no idea in your mind how to swing and more importantly where it's going is soul destroying. I'll simply then keep working on the fix a bit longer (the teaching pro I use is great and I can email or send a short video and he'll come back and help post lesson)


----------



## banjofred (Jul 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I never understand the mentality of all adding up and stating the front 9 scores.
It's an 18 hole test, if people ask to check the scores on the 10th tee I will, apart from that I never bother.
Seems to be a big barrier in some people's mind, might be worth just completely ignoring it until the end.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm.....because the front 9 are easier than the back 9 (at least on my course). The first 9.......1-9......are easier than the second 9......10-18. You are trying to justify your opinion.....which you have every right to do. I tend to do better on the front 9 because I relax and don't force the swing so much......and then overthink things on the back 9. That's all I was trying to point out. This is a head game within myself.....you are looking for negative things where they don't exist......accept in my tiny little brain.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 13, 2020)

We finally managed to play our final inter club winter league match on Sunday. It should have originally been played in February but due to inclement weather and course conditions and then the virus it was delayed for 5 months. Result was 3-3 but it meant that our opponents lost the outside chance they had of winning the league. I wasn't originally due to play but stepped in as a replacement and had my best ever match play result, winning 7 & 5.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2020)

I had today off work, and by chance my dad did as well. I asked him if he fancied a round of golf and to my surprise he said yes - last time he played was probably about two years ago, when he'd played horribly, didn't enjoy it and pretty much gave up golf there and then. So it was fantastic to get back out on the course with him again today. We went to Thorney Park because (a) they had recently emailed me advertising the fact they had online booking for visitors available, and (b) I've always found it a nice gentle, easy course mostly, so I hoped my dad would be able to play alright there having not played in a long time. 

Playing Stableford we agreed for him to be off 36 so he had two shots every hole - first hole he beat me with a 5 for 3 as I only managed a double bogey 6 for 1! I played ok after that though, and my dad was getting enough points to keep enjoying it this time. After 14 holes I had 28 points so was doing just nicely, but I triple bogeyed the next two holes - one sliced hybrid out of bounds on the 15th, one low hooked iron into a thorn bush on the 16th. I parred the 17th and 18th though largely thanks to a couple of good lag putts. Meanwhile my dad got his first and only par of the day on the 15th (a par 5) for 4 points, but I think he was pretty much knackered after that as he blobbed the last three holes. Final totals 33 points to me (88 gross) and a healthy 25 points to him.

Got a pint and a sandwich afterwards, first time I've been able to do that after golf since March, and the weather was fantastic all the way round, so all in all a great day with the old man. And as it wasn't a disaster he said he'd be happy to set up another round with me and my Uncle (his brother-in-law) like we used to do a couple of years ago, which is great news.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I had today off work, and by chance my dad did as well. I asked him if he fancied a round of golf and to my surprise he said yes - last time he played was probably about two years ago, when he'd played horribly, didn't enjoy it and pretty much gave up golf there and then. So it was fantastic to get back out on the course with him again today. We went to Thorney Park because (a) they had recently emailed me advertising the fact they had online booking for visitors available, and (b) I've always found it a nice gentle, easy course mostly, so I hoped my dad would be able to play alright there having not played in a long time.

Playing Stableford we agreed for him to be off 36 so he had two shots every hole - first hole he beat me with a 5 for 3 as I only managed a double bogey 6 for 1! I played ok after that though, and my dad was getting enough points to keep enjoying it this time. After 14 holes I had 28 points so was doing just nicely, but I triple bogeyed the next two holes - one sliced hybrid out of bounds on the 15th, one low hooked iron into a thorn bush on the 16th. I parred the 17th and 18th though largely thanks to a couple of good lag putts. Meanwhile my dad got his first and only par of the day on the 15th (a par 5) for 4 points, but I think he was pretty much knackered after that as he blobbed the last three holes. Final totals 33 points to me (88 gross) and a healthy 25 points to him.

Got a pint and a sandwich afterwards, first time I've been able to do that after golf since March, and the weather was fantastic all the way round, so all in all a great day with the old man. And as it wasn't a disaster he said he'd be happy to set up another round with me and my Uncle (his brother-in-law) like we used to do a couple of years ago, which is great news. 

Click to expand...

Enjoy it while you can, I'm sure the memories will stay forever- I never had  that opportunity myself but I am playing with my son tomorrow for the first time in ages and I'm really looking forward to it 😍


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Enjoy it while you can, I'm sure the memories will stay forever- I never had  that opportunity myself but I am playing with my son tomorrow for the first time in ages and I'm really looking forward to it 😍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was gutted when he packed it in before, so really happy that he was up for playing again. I think he could use a lesson and a new set of irons to be fair, he's still using some old Wilson things he's had over 20 years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2020)

I never played often enough with my dad. Too late now of course and something I regret


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 14, 2020)

Lads golf trip, three of us, (now being played locally) day one yesterday. Shocking golf by all three of us by the turn, then two of us moved into top gear and had a real battle round the back nine.  My 20 points round the back nine were just not enough and I lost by a point.

Day two is on Wednesday. With the winner from Monday losing 2 shots.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 14, 2020)

Played a twilight 9 last night with the usual wrecking crew. Wee stableford between us and half the usual cash.
Wind was pretty strong and unpredictable.
Started with a 4 putt bogey on the first for a measly point but then followed that with 21 more points with some decent striking and a better than usual putting display. The old Bettinardi is clicking back in to gear 😁. 
37 blows +1 nett 33 and 22 points romped the money. 

Same again tomorrow evening hopefully (but less wind)


----------



## Tongo (Jul 14, 2020)

Played Southampton Muni yesterday. Lovely afternoon, quite quiet. The course is a bit rough and ready in places. Shame as its still a very good test.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2020)

Out first with Fragger today at 7
Millionaires Golf.
Started birdie, birdie then reverted to type for the front 9, throwing in a couple of doubles, to turn in 16 points(+6)
Those who read these posts will know I always bogey the 10th and I didnt disappoint today.
Then I went on a par run, racking up the points to stand on the 18th tee with 34 in the bag.
A 3rd birdie of the round toom it to 37 points and a total of 79 blows - first time I've broken 80 at Ellesborough. 
Fragger languished somewhere in the high 20s.....
Pleasing that I can score that well from 16 holes...
The best is yet to come...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Out first with Fragger today at 7
Millionaires Golf.
Started birdie, birdie then reverted to type for the front 9, throwing in a couple of doubles, to turn in 16 points(+6)
Those who read these posts will know I always bogey the 10th and I didnt disappoint today.
Then I went on a par run, racking up the points to stand on the 18th tee with 34 in the bag.
A 3rd birdie of the round toom it to 37 points and a total of 79 blows - first time I've broken 80 at Ellesborough.
Fragger languished somewhere in the high 20s.....
Pleasing that I can score that well from 16 holes...
The best is yet to come...
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Just need to start getting some comps or supplementary cards in and get that handicap down. Think we can lay to rest YOTF


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2020)

Playing this evening with my two Tuesday buddies.  On Saturday in July medal one of them was 3 under handicap, the other was 6 under handicap.   I was 13 over my handicap.  They think they've got me sorted for this evening - they probably do.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2020)

Did something I can't remember doing for a long time today, played 18 holes without a double on the card, sounds insignificant but I'm chuffed to bits!

83 gross 69 net and 39 Stableford points which is bang on handicap as SSS from the yellows is 69.

Playing the Titleist driver, Uniroyal Arnold Palmer 3 and 4 woods and first time in the bag for the 1970 Slazenger Peter Alliss 3 to wedge with Timeflex shafts. Set rounded off with a Slazenger Gary Player SW and a John Letters "Special" putter.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 14, 2020)

My wife and I spent the weekend visiting family in Newcastle and was invited by my cousin and his mates to play the Colt course at Close House on Sunday. Had lunch there a couple of years ago but never touched the golf course. Unfortunately I had to borrow a set of his clubs, old Ping irons, a mixture of woods and his Ping driver, the only club I could hit properly. I know some on here are critical of the place but other than the penal rough I loved it!


----------



## shun_naka (Jul 14, 2020)

A really wet and windy day today and we only made it 9 holes through

Probably a good idea for me, considering the lowest I hit was a 7.

My 5 wood off the tee was actually working great, but nearly every iron I hit after that was in the bunker, in the water or way out in the rough.

Although a disappointing score, my shots felt a lot better than a couple of weeks ago


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2020)

Played this morning with my son and MashlyR7 from the forum (he's a mate of my son) . Rained for the first 3 holes but then was ok,  so good to have a few hours together 🤗🤗


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2020)

Had the forums resident bandit down in Kent today with a few of his mates. 
I can confirm he is indeed human after his return of a paltry 30 points.

He did well to control his renowned temper and it wasn’t until the 11th when he missed his eagle putt that he went full Scandinavian, having sworn in mainly English prior to then.

A return of 37 points for me from the Whites after a mini meltdown 12-16th which is my best round for a few weeks. Seemed to forget how to hit irons for them few holes


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Had the forums resident bandit down in Kent today with a few of his mates.
I can confirm he is indeed human after his return of a paltry 30 points.

He did well to control his renowned temper and it wasn’t until the 11th when he missed his eagle putt that he went full Scandinavian, having sworn in mainly English prior to then.

A return of 37 points for me from the Whites after a mini meltdown 12-16th which is my best round for a few weeks. Seemed to forget how to hit irons for them few holes 

Click to expand...

Full Scandinavian - that's going down as a Forum term from this day forth....


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Had the forums resident bandit down in Kent today with a few of his mates.
I can confirm he is indeed human after his return of a paltry 30 points.

He did well to control his renowned temper and it wasn’t until the 11th when he missed his eagle putt that he went full Scandinavian, having sworn in mainly English prior to then.

A return of 37 points for me from the Whites after a mini meltdown 12-16th which is my best round for a few weeks. Seemed to forget how to hit irons for them few holes 

Click to expand...

Thanks for hosting us today, and thanks for sorting out the weather in the end. I was a bit dissapointed I have to say 15 min before tee off. 

Princes really is such a hard course I find. Doesn’t make it easier when you cannot convert any putts either when you have managed to find your way to the green. 

Believe my best shot today came from my putter after throwing the ball up in the air and baseballing it out towards the sea after another disgraceful 3-putt. 

Cannot wait to play again tomorrow. 13 days on the trot. Would probably benefit from a day or two off in all honesty, but have already promised the father in law a knock at my place.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Had a lesson today, first one for absolute ages.
As predicted, most of my recent tinkering was relegated to the "don't bother with that" bin.
Got back and played 9 holes, dropping a couple of balls down when possible. Far from perfect but enough really good and slightly better shots to believe it's on the right track.
		
Click to expand...

What advice though, other than the dont bother's ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha, I know this might sound stupid but set up, backswing, downswing and follow through 😅😅
No I'm not being flippant, just tweaks in start position which affects the backswing, then the sequence on the way forward.
Not as drastic as that might sound 🙂.
		
Click to expand...

And also mark you ball more clearly.......


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'll remember that for when I play with the the old codgers 😉
		
Click to expand...

AGEIST ALERT, AGEIST ALERT, AGEIST ALERT .......

Where are the mods when you need one ????


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha, I know this might sound stupid but set up, backswing, downswing and follow through 😅😅
No I'm not being flippant, just tweaks in start position which affects the backswing, then the sequence on the way forward.
Not as drastic as that might sound 🙂.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough the outcome of my lesson was similar  


Immediate improvement of strike and better match of path and face, just need to work on it and get some trust in the swing and more importantly, me!


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 14, 2020)

Just back in from a round on a gorgeous but pretty windy evening, I love a links when shadows begin to play across the fairways. Putting absolutely atrocious, a trio of three putts in a row, first two from what would to a normal person be very makable birdie range and the last after driving the short par four 10th hole.

But the driving was generally excellent and when it wasn't I got away with it, lots of bump and run approaches to keep the ball under the wind and holed my final putt for a 78, first time in five years I've broken 80 and only third time ever.

Well chuffed, previous times I've broken 80 have been when the putter has been red hot (for me) and to do it when I'm going through a spell of having fallen out with my Scottie shows that the rest of my game is in decent shape since I started playing regularly again at the end of May, after a few years of only playing a couple of times a year.


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2020)

9 holes tonight, 2 over gross standing on the 8th tee, silly double on the 8th but only because it was Matchplay and played a shot that was 50/50, but then parred the 9th for good measure.

#YOTF 🐟


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 15, 2020)

Had a day out at Richmond Park with some mates from outside the golf club. Gross 88 today, (nett 70) which included a 10 on hole 6. Apart from that one disaster (5 off the tee followed by two duffs) was pretty pleased with the way I played - especially the short irons. Was pretty demon with anything from 100 to 135 yards out. Hope I can keep it up when I'm back at the club tomorrow (today).


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 15, 2020)

Had a stinker last night. 54 for 9 holes (par 33). Worst score yet since i started keeping score :/. Was getting off the tee pretty well just didnt give short game the concentration it needed, rushed everything and paid the price.


----------



## Zig (Jul 15, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			My wife and I spent the weekend visiting family in Newcastle and was invited by my cousin and his mates to play the Colt course at Close House on Sunday. Had lunch there a couple of years ago but never touched the golf course. Unfortunately I had to borrow a set of his clubs, old Ping irons, a mixture of woods and his Ping driver, the only club I could hit properly. I know some on here are critical of the place but other than the penal rough I loved it!
		
Click to expand...

Played it on Sunday for the first time too. 
First impressions:
- Clear investment to create first-class facilities (clubhouse, range, overall complex, customer service)
- Brilliant greens - super quick
- Imaginative fairway/hole shaping
- Difficult piece of land to create a golf course on. Designer has made the most of it, creating many memorable holes, typically immediately before/after some tricky uphill ones!
- Glad the weather was kind. Great views across the Tyne Valley... but I bet it's tough in the wind!

Only minor gripe would be that it played a little short - many of the tees set out looked a long way forward from the standard ones (a few 5I, wedge par 4s, and an 80 yard Par 3), but understandable to try to protect the course I suppose with such a big event around the corner. Best of luck to all involved - am sure it'll be a big success.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 15, 2020)

Another yesterday evening Tuesday Trio knock.  We've been playing 6pt format for about 5 rounds now - and we are finding that except for one time - we've had it go down to the last hole.  And of course what happens when one player is not in contention coming into the last few holes - the outcome is dependent upon how well he does.  

We could run an accumulator across our rounds but haven't been doing so - trusting that the player not in contention doesn't get into cahoots with one of the other two in manipulative and nefarious deeds...   Last night I put my buddies in place with a 40/34/34 win.  We are enjoying playing the format.


----------



## DRW (Jul 15, 2020)

tee off 6.40pm at Hawkstone, millionaires golf, no wind, nice and mild temps. Glorious weather.  

Had to take in the views as the swing was shocking, wife beat me. Had a chuckle , as we walked off the water hole 15th green she was being cocky, saying she hadn't lost a ball, cue 17th par 3 tee shot straight into water, I didn't laugh


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 15, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Just back in from a round on a gorgeous but pretty windy evening, I love a links when shadows begin to play across the fairways. Putting absolutely atrocious, a trio of three putts in a row, first two from what would to a normal person be very makable birdie range and the last after driving the short par four 10th hole.

But the driving was generally excellent and when it wasn't I got away with it, lots of bump and run approaches to keep the ball under the wind and holed my final putt for a 78, first time in five years I've broken 80 and only third time ever.

Well chuffed, previous times I've broken 80 have been when the putter has been red hot (for me) and to do it when I'm going through a spell of having fallen out with my Scottie shows that the rest of my game is in decent shape since I started playing regularly again at the end of May, after a few years of only playing a couple of times a year.

View attachment 31624

Click to expand...

what's your track - looks cracking!


----------



## larmen (Jul 15, 2020)

Mid weak stableford competition and I shot 101 from the whites (par 68). I have been under hundred a couple of times playing by myself from the yellow, but never been close in a competition yet. I did 98 + a blob on the weekend, but because today I didn't blob anything actually got everything holed out and counted for. Three of the tee on 16 otherwise it could have been a 99 already.

Only 1 par on the SI 1 hole which was my blob hole on Sunday. Funny world.
Plenty of point, so hopefully I get a good cut and a mentionable handicap out of it.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2020)

I appear to have mislaid the middle of my clubs...I think they stayed in bed....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2020)

played with the boys at Nairn, great game, but struggled to hole anything of note. hit the ball really well again esp irons.

putting was tricky as they had sanded the greens on Tueday ( Ladies  Day) not doubt they complained, but when are the green staff meant to do this work other than during the week


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			what's your track - looks cracking!
		
Click to expand...

It's the Ashludie Links at Monifieth - the pic is the 6th green, really need to go out and photograph it as I have with the courses I got paid to photograph during the Open and the Dunhill. Problem with that is if the light is right I'm probably going to be playing instead of wandering about with a camera.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			It's the Ashludie Links at Monifieth - the pic is the 6th green, really need to go out and photograph it as I have with the courses I got paid to photograph during the Open and the Dunhill. Problem with that is if the light is right I'm probably going to be playing instead of wandering about with a camera.
		
Click to expand...

wish you would never played it despite playing Monifeith loads of times.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			wish you would never played it despite playing Monifeith loads of times.
		
Click to expand...

Probably too short for you Patrick, lovely wee links though.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 15, 2020)

Broke 80 for the first time in a competition 

💪🏻


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 15, 2020)

Lovely and quiet first thing this morning, felt like we had the course to ourselves in places.
Very ordinary, thank god I wasnt hooking the driver like Sunday so managed to hit a few fairways including the 4th and 16th which Ive been missing a lot lately.
Great little birdie on the par 3 6th, should have been another on 15 but gave myself plenty of birdie opportunities which was nice, shame I only converted 1.
35 points.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 15, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Broke 80 for the first time in a competition

💪🏻
		
Click to expand...

Love it - I remember clearly first time I did that - great feeling


----------



## banjofred (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm back to a complete mess again. Can't hit, can't putt.....I really can't improve much on my swearing so I might go in Friday morning and practice golf. It's going to be a beer night........


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2020)

Played the Wednesday comp today, twice as good as Sunday as I got to the 10th before throwing it the towel......

Utterly embarrassing standard of play, complete waste of a morning.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 15, 2020)

22 points on the front 9, but through a combination of slow play and me running out of steam on a muggy old day, ended up with 36.

The pace of play was chronic on the back 9. There were 2 young lads (visitors) in front of us being held up by a ladies 4 ball. At one point we were stood on the 13th tee, the lads were waiting forever on the fairway for the 4 ball to clear the green so they could play their approaches, meanwhile I could see the 14th and 15th had no-one on them at all. But there was no way the ladies were letting them through.  Pretty poor.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 15, 2020)

Day two of lads golf trip. Another shocking front nine by all three of us, but yet again I switched on on the back nine and scored 17 points this time to win by a country mile to take the Trigonal Pyramidal Cup

Final Day tomorrow at Disley. Early start as well. 8.50am. This is for the main cup. The Norbreck Cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I'm back to a complete mess again. Can't hit, can't putt.....I really can't improve much on my swearing so I might go in Friday morning and practice golf. It's going to be a beer night........
		
Click to expand...

Beer night for me tonight. Good miss with wind and a heavy shower apparently. Don't get stressed as you know it's in there. Hope the range cures the problem


----------



## Albo (Jul 15, 2020)

I've been struggling recently (12 handicap) to break 90, last few rounds between 91 and 98, which has been really getting to me, biggest issue has been hitting greens from any distance over 10 yards.  Then driving with any club, then any iron or hybrid or fairwaywood, then, well you get the idea. Went out this morning not expecting anything different.... 7 birdie putts in the first 10 holes (only made 2) and 9 birdie putts in total (still only made 2). 7 fairways hit off the tee (2 more in the 1st cut) only 4 missed, not counting the par 3's.

Made 83, with an 8 on a par for and 4 three putts. What could have been!!

And the best of it, I have no idea where it came from!

I love this infuriating game


----------



## GG26 (Jul 15, 2020)

Scored well today with an 86.  Odd thing was that I didn’t feel that I was striking the ball that well, but was pretty good on and around the greens.  Hope I can continue to play to this level.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 15, 2020)

Had a week off with a shoulder injury which acupuncture sorted out , shot 90 on Saturday  then rocked up tonight with HID and had a 70


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 15, 2020)

Spent an hour on the putting green before giving up on grooving a fault - it will come back when it's ready. 

So went out for 18 holes with no intention of scoring - barely putted, hit irons off tees to give myself longer shots into greens, deliberately under clubbed on approach shots so I had to force them, chipped and pitched with different clubs. 

Loved it, probably should have only played nine but was enjoying myself too much - getting a wee bit dark when I came of the 18th at 10pm, nights are drawing in already.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Probably too short for you Patrick, lovely wee links though.
		
Click to expand...

When we go to those parts we often play, Monfieth, Panmure and Carnoustie, then either Blairgowrie 9 holer as on the way back, but there never gets mentioned, maybe i will suggest it next time


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2020)

Been playing pretty well since we got back post lockdown.  2 comps have seen cuts to 5.2, picked up a prize in an open and social golf has pretty much always been around par.........then last night for some reason it was like I'd not swung a club in years.  Missing greens with wedges and hitting a big fade that went nowhere.  I literally had had zero idea where the ball was going.  Just when you think you have it, it bites you in the behind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Scored well today with an 86.  Odd thing was that I didn’t feel that I was striking the ball that well, but was pretty good on and around the greens.  Hope I can continue to play to this level.
		
Click to expand...

I had that on Sunday. Had struck the ball lovely on Saturday and didn't score well (34) but hit it far worse on Sunday and had 37. Been far more consistent of late (ranging from 30 which in the past would have been a 24-25 up to 37-38). Distance still an issue for me and feel I've lost some but far happier that in the main I can find a way to get it round. I guess the old adage of no pictures.... is true


----------



## Tommy10 (Jul 16, 2020)

28 points in club stableford last night saw my handicap jump from 23.4 to 23.5 which obviously now means I play off 24.

The way I've been playing recently I'm glad of the extra shot. Last 2 rounds without a par, irons all over the place. Still, there's always this Saturday to find some form 

Onwards and sidewards we go.


----------



## larmen (Jul 16, 2020)

36 point today, I think my handicap is finally in teh right ball park after last nights cut. Awful around the green today, but my long irons worked well for a change. A couple of tops and a couple of hooks, otherwise some good 5i and 6i play which usually never happens.


----------



## DanFST (Jul 16, 2020)

Shot +13 at my "trial round/get to know session" at my potential new club, very happy.

First time in a while there's been minimal drama. Still can't putt.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 16, 2020)

Utter garbage today. My entire game stayed in bed...and so should I have. Got wet through as well. Flippin' brilliant.  I daren't tell you how many points won.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 16, 2020)

Played in a seniors open at Robin Hood GC, Solihull this morning.  A longish tree lined and challenging course, with lightning quick greens. 
Was on 16 pts through 8 and hoping to keep that going.  Once a PP suggested that I had mastered the pace of the greens on the 9th, I missed an eighteen inch putt for a point (my only blob).  Drove very well, only once not in the fairway, but failed to back that up on the back nine with the approach play and had several one pointers to end up with 29pts.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jul 16, 2020)

Played Alwoodley today, really nice course, played ok


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2020)

Out in 41 tonight despite an eight at the longest hole into a 35 mph wind, birdied ten and level fours for the back nine with four holes to go. Perfect position off the tee at 15, just needed a little wedge in - shank, two more of them when faced with half shots over the closing couple of holes - I'm going to need to leave myself full shots in or probably more sensibly hit bump and runs when faced with the shots I had tonight - on the plus side putting was a little better.


----------



## Crow (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Finally first proper comp of the year!

I set off after work chasing the unlikely total of 46 stableford points. I even paid my sweep money knowing that was the target!

Blowing a hoolie it was! Three putted the first for a bogey, parred the next twelve holes (including two three putt pars), doubled 14 AND 15 , holed out from the fairway for eagle 2 on 16 , 3 putt bogey on 17 and a closing par all for 4 over.

Grr - so 72% GIR, 80% up and down and still 4 over!!!  ....... 4 three-putts! 

Stupid, stupid game. Looking for some help from CSS to avoid the +0.1. At least I'm in the 2s money!
		
Click to expand...

I always think an eagle two should count at least double in the 2s money.


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2020)

Very warm today, pretty wind also!
Can't ever remember hitting my irons so well, can't ever remember hitting my putts so poorly!
I even managed to putt off the green ....................... TWICE.
Once on 14th and then on 15th.
But I didn't care as my irons were things of beauty.
Get it all together and there's a really good round in there.
Ho hum, maybe next week ....................... there's always next week.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 17, 2020)

9 hole shotgun start comp tonight - played with 3 guys I'd never seen before
Started so badly it was truly painful to watch, then steadied the ship and then played the last 3 seriously well  - just crazy  
Wasn't counting (1 point after 3 holes in a 9-hole comp does that to me) but apparently I made 20 points and a small cut


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 17, 2020)

Wheels came off yesterday. Been scoring really well recently - last 6 cards were 40, 35, 40, 32, 34, 36 - so it was a bit of a shock to score 24! Other than 2 lost balls off the tee, long game was decent, but short game which has been a strength was appalling, couldn't chip or putt to save my life. Missed at least 4 putts from inside 3 feet. Was never out of bunkers either. Weather was lovely though ...


----------



## Wilson (Jul 17, 2020)

Usual Thursday night game, an ok 76 which should see me get a small cut back to 8, could have been a lot better but my short game was average and I doubled 16 AGAIN, dropped 4 shots in the last 4 holes.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 17, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Wheels came off yesterday. Been scoring really well recently - last 6 cards were 40, 35, 40, 32, 34, 36 - so it was a bit of a shock to score 24! Other than 2 lost balls off the tee, long game was decent, but short game which has been a strength was appalling, couldn't chip or putt to save my life. Missed at least 4 putts from inside 3 feet. Was never out of bunkers either. Weather was lovely though ...
		
Click to expand...

Started badly today, blobbed the first and scrambled a point on the second, then it all came together. Ended up scoring 42 points, 18 shots better than yesterday!! What a crazy game it is.


----------



## Eagle2 (Jul 17, 2020)

when I have played well I love coming on here and writing about it... today though I played pretty pants but made a score a year ago I would have been writing a full paragraph about. 

The beer, company and weather was good today so I am happy enough with that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2020)

Miserable day. 30 points but one of those where I had no idea where it was going shot to shot and where the club was at any point. Too many moving parts. Will hit a few balls before going out in the morning and back to swinging inside the barrel and turn and turn.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 17, 2020)

played at Nairn this morning,  again hit it well, but could not score for toffee, lucky my PP had 6 birdies so we won the virtual pot


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Played 12 holes this afternoon before my lesson in the evening. had 23 points for the 12 holes, including 6 unmentionables 

Lesson was good, he wants me to feel as though I'm trying to hit myself on the downswing. Was hitting it lovely, until the shaft in my 8 iron broke :O

So he's going to re shaft it with a regular metal shaft, as when I was fitted 5 to 6 years ago my swing speed was a lot slower then it is now.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 17, 2020)

Awful today. Need some bunker practice SOON! hit 5 bunkers, got out of 1 (ONE!) of them first time. Awful. Couldn't blame the bunkers, or the sand. Just me. 1 bloody thing took me 3 hits to get out of! 26 points that, had I got out of each bunker first time, should have been 32/33!

Awful. Anyway, back out on Monday, it really can only be better!


----------



## Crow (Jul 17, 2020)

Played at Flempton GC today near Bury St Edmunds, lovely 9 hole course, sort of semi-heathland.
Playing with another vintage golfer and didn't really pay much attention to score on first nine and then played matchplay second time around when I lost 2 and 1.

Playing the Slazenger Peter Alliss irons again, not hitting them as well as Tuesday but chipped well including a chip-in birdie on the par three 5th, a miracle shot for me.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 18, 2020)

Out at the crack of dawn this morning for my first comp off of the white tees since last year.  Drove the ball well, all bar one on the fairway.  Irons were not bad, but my putting was appalling.  Even allowing for a couple from just off of the green I had eight three putts and still managed 33 points to scrape into the buffer zone.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2020)

Smashing 38 points in pretty wet conditions. Short game was Bob on today. Chipping was sharp and putts within 4ft largely went in. What a difference that makes. 

Biggest issue is maintaining concentration for 18 holes. I struggle to keep my brain tuned in during the middle period and that hurts me. If I can cut out the daft errors then I can add a good few more points on. Bring on the next round 😁


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Smashing 38 points in pretty wet conditions. Short game was Bob on today. Chipping was sharp and putts within 4ft largely went in. What a difference that makes. 

Biggest issue is maintaining concentration for 18 holes. I struggle to keep my brain tuned in during the middle period and that hurts me. If I can cut out the daft errors then I can add a good few more points on. Bring on the next round 😁
		
Click to expand...

A hint of ole Tashy in that report 😁


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2020)

Another day where i i can't hit it any better but could not score, two 4 putts and at least 4 three stabs, I couldn't have putted worse if i'd had my eyes closed and puted left handed


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 18, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			I couldn't have putted worse if i'd had my eyes closed and putted left handed

Click to expand...

Got to be worth a try 😎


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2020)

35 points thanks to very solid putting... 1st 4 ball comp since March.  

Pint on the patio.  Ah.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 18, 2020)

Pairs comp today, played a LOT better. The fix I put in yesterday at the end of practice did the job. We both fell apart at the end, I was starting to swing harder yet again......but was happy. The leaders had 47pts last I heard.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			A hint of ole Tashy in that report 😁
		
Click to expand...

😳😳. There is only one Tashy 😄.

It must have been the excitement of getting a decent score.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 18, 2020)

Constant rain throughout the round made for a pretty miserable day and a total of 32 points. Where the hell has the summer gone, oh I forgot, we had it in April and May when the courses were closed.


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2020)

After two buffers it was inevitably 3rd time unlucky today 😕 Strange day, seemed like every GIR resulted in a bogey (& not from long distances), but made a few pars with longish single putts. Was frustrating and I thought the score was worse than it actually was so even more annoying how well I played the last 4 holes but for only 1 par.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

Far better. 36 points and made a mess of the last to not score anything there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 18, 2020)

Same old, same old.
30 points from 10 holes and then 9 rubbish ones for 35 points all in. 

Seem to be having a poor run around 11-16 on most rounds atm!


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 18, 2020)

Glorious sunshine and blowing a gale - the norm for each time I've been out recently. Fun trying to drive the short par 4s that I normally have a full wedge into but I'm not sure that's doing my long term golf any good, I'm going to be back to hitting a driver 200 instead of 280+ when autumn comes.

Putting still very poor, anything over three feet is an absolute adventure, I've stopped counting how many three putts.

And if these boys at Muirfield Village think the greens are hard to hold they should come to my place - proper links golf, bump and run city.

But despite the faults in my game and how tricky it can be to score at times on a very firm and windy course I'm loving being out there, best money Ive spent this year was my links ticket.

Morning golf tomorrow, which makes a nice change and while still windy it's meant to be slightly more gentle than this afternoon was - looking forward to it.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It must have been the excitement of getting a decent score.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard of that feeling, enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 18, 2020)

Well well, huge improvement today in the comp.

Shot 75 so that will get me back into Cat 1 with some wriggle room.

Front 9 very tough into the wind but controlled the shape of my shots miles better than recently.

Couple of shots wasted by negative thinking and lack of commitment but the general quality of ball striking was excellent so hoping for more good things.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 18, 2020)

First Medal at the new home and I started par-birdie guns blazing. I was anxious for some reason despite playing with two regulars. Average golf ensued 3-6 but parred SI1 7th and then a triple bogey on 9... cracking drive left me a 7i that I hooked into the heather. awful lie That took 2 to get out.
Another par-birdie start to the back 9 and then 3 putted 12 for a double bogey. 13-15 quite solid and another birdie on 16. Finished par-Double bogey for a gross total of 80. Frustrating as I left 3 shots out there easily.... still, 80 nett 67 in my first medal and that +.1 the other week is a distant memory.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Well well, huge improvement today in the comp.

Shot 75 so that will get me back into Cat 1 with some wriggle room.

Front 9 very tough into the wind but controlled the shape of my shots miles better than recently.

Couple of shots wasted by negative thinking and lack of commitment but the general quality of ball striking was excellent so hoping for more good things.
		
Click to expand...

Well done for getting back to Cat 1 even leaving a few out there. Mind you isn't that what we all say even when play well. We're never satisfied even though these good rounds are outweighed but the not so good


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 19, 2020)

So frustrating!! Again. Been gradually getting better each round lately and then yesterday go backwards. 

You know when you step up to ball either on the tee or fairway and just think I'm really not sure what's going to happen? This feels like where I am. Drives all over the place, fairway shots hit and miss and my normal decent short game full of fats or just terrible shots. So annoying. 

Enjoyed being out, course was fantastic and shared a beer with my brother in law but my golf and his last 5 holes was way below average. 

Only plus of the round was I made a birdie on a par 3 which is possibly a first in a long time.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 19, 2020)

Marshy77 said:



			So frustrating!! Again. Been gradually getting better each round lately and then yesterday go backwards.

You know when you step up to ball either on the tee or fairway and just think I'm really not sure what's going to happen? This feels like where I am. Drives all over the place, fairway shots hit and miss and my normal decent short game full of fats or just terrible shots. So annoying.

Enjoyed being out, course was fantastic and shared a beer with my brother in law but my golf and his last 5 holes was way below average.

Only plus of the round was I made a birdie on a par 3 which is possibly a first in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a mind over matter issue. Remember the good stuff and forget the bad. I had a round like that a week or so ago


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 19, 2020)

A really weird round today. Out in 49, back in 38 and not a 4 on the scorecard. Terrible front 9, pulled it together on the back with 2 pars and 2 birdies but overall, somewhat off on my behalf.


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 19, 2020)

Yesterday’s gross 80 net 67 in the July medal Was enough for second place and a 0.9 cut. Now officially playing off my lowest ever handicap. Chuffed.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 19, 2020)

Been putting so inconsistently lately that I'm taking 3 or 4 of them in tomorrow before playing to see which one I'm most comfortable with (It's not *ME*, it's the clubs fault!!). Odyssey Ten, Ping Fetch, Odyssey Fang and an Odyssey White Hot blade. Played with the Fang yesterday for the first time in a year or so and did a little better.


----------



## Crow (Jul 19, 2020)

Seniors Trophy today, started okay but then topped a ball into a hedge for a double on the fourth, a couple of awful short pitches for a double on the next and an OB for a quad on the sixth.
Finished the front nine with a solid 3 iron to the right fringe and holed for a share of the twos.

Another quad bogey and a double on the back nine meant I finished 91 net 77 and one shot outside my buffer after Stableford adjustment. 

Some ridiculous stats, I hit two fairways and had 25 putts.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2020)

Played my first ever bogey comp today. 

Battled back to all square through 16 and then played to awful chips on the next two holes to finsh 2 down 

Still, first time off the whites and Canterbury. So not too distraught.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 19, 2020)

I played today and realised how pants I am at golf.

Managed to pretty much eliminate side spin from my game, shots are laser straight, but lost about a clubs distance...

I also couldn’t putt and short game did me no favours all day.

Still shot about 15 over, even with all the mess and topping about 4 tee shots too. I only lost one ball through loss of concentration and only had two double bogeys. Soo many par putts drifted by!

Utterly pants at this game.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2020)

Standing on the 7th tee 1 over gross in the 1940’s Woodhall Spa Golf AM AM, and even with 3 doubles, it was a tidy front 9, turning on 41 (+6) for 19 points off 90%)🏌🏿‍♂️

Hitting the fairways makes all the difference on the tough Hotchkin course, but even when I missed the fairway for the first time on the 6th, I still parred the hole 😎⛳️

If not for a 3-putt on the 9th to a very tricky pin, it could have been a lot better, but I’ve got to be happy with that front 9.




Back 9 was a different story, although I started well making par from out of the bunker on the 10th, I was missing the fairways and I just lost my tempo & swing, and so I was scrambling for 3 holes before the wheels fell totally off for 3 holes and needed my team players to carry me as I lost 2 balls, one on 14 & 15 and picked up before making the fairway on 16 as I couldn’t hack it out the Heather & rough!

Reverted to my driver and parred 17, although it was a good birdie chance, and then limped down the 18th for a nett par, even though I came out of 2 bunkers!

A great day with some highs & lows, top banter, but I was running on empty in the blazing sun, but I’ll be back 😏




So many positives, but the Hotchkin punishes you if you let it. 

And thanks to Glyn I lost £10 😳


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2020)

Great yesterday rubbish today. Played a friendly better ball in our 4 ball and my partner was abject so felt I was playing 2 v 1. Didn't hit it great but was getting it round reasonably bar driving OOB by less than a foot on the 4th. Fell away on the back nine as the match leaked away and by 16th had lost interest. Work to be done to be consistent and reduce moving parts and make the short game sharper but always relish a challenge


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2020)

A fun round at Alnwick Castle GC today. Not a course that is mentioned when people come to the area but there are some interesting holes there. £13 for the round, friendly in the clubhouse, all good. If anyone is here on holiday and can't get on the usual suspects then definitely worth a visit. 

Played poorly for 13 holes, worked out the fault, played very nicely for the remainder. The hybrids that were going on Ebay are now resting in cotton wool 😄.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2020)

Not a bad contribution


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2020)

I had this funny feeling today that I was due a bad round. Not a great feeling and tends to be self-fulfilling, but I entered the comp anyway. First time they've had the white tees out since before lockdown as well. Consequently I was having to go two clubs longer than I was used to on the first, and made an arse of it, lost ball in a hedge well right of the green and put myself down for a blob as I couldn't really be bothered going back to the tee. Doubled the second and third, then two pars, then a triple as I sliced it into the same ditch twice (it runs all the way down the right hand side of the hole). 13 points after nine and looking like I was right about being due a bad one.

Back nine was miles better though. 5 over par, 21 points to bring me up to 34 points total, which is pretty good in the end. 86 gross (approx anyway - my app counts a blob as your lowest 0 point score). Very encouraging that even on a difficult round I'm still shooting in the 80s now. Eight pars over the round, only 4 bogeys so a bit of a Jeykll and Hyde one.

Thought I'd rescued buffer, but as we were entering our scores we found out it wasn't Stableford it was medal, which NO ONE told us at any point so I'm a bit annoyed about that to be honest. So I'd inadvertently disqualified myself on the very first shot of the day. Hey ho, it's 0.1 back after all.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I had this funny feeling today that I was due a bad round. Not a great feeling and tends to be self-fulfilling, but I entered the comp anyway. First time they've had the white tees out since before lockdown as well. Consequently I was having to go two clubs longer than I was used to on the first, and made an arse of it, lost ball in a hedge well right of the green and put myself down for a blob as I couldn't really be bothered going back to the tee. Doubled the second and third, then two pars, then a triple as I sliced it into the same ditch twice (it runs all the way down the right hand side of the hole). 13 points after nine and looking like I was right about being due a bad one.

Back nine was miles better though. 5 over par, 21 points to bring me up to 34 points total, which is pretty good in the end. 86 gross (approx anyway - my app counts a blob as your lowest 0 point score). Very encouraging that even on a difficult round I'm still shooting in the 80s now. Eight pars over the round, only 4 bogeys so a bit of a Jeykll and Hyde one.

Thought I'd rescued buffer, but as we were entering our scores we found out it wasn't Stableford it was medal, which NO ONE told us at any point so I'm a bit annoyed about that to be honest. So I'd inadvertently disqualified myself on the very first shot of the day. Hey ho, it's 0.1 back after all.
		
Click to expand...

Who is meant to tell you?
Do you not have an online diary of events?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Who is meant to tell you?
Do you not have an online diary of events?
		
Click to expand...

Well no not anymore because it all went down the pan during lockdown. The comps have been on an ad hoc basis, often they email us on Friday to tell us what comp it is that weekend. And they'd all been Stableford up until now so we just assumed that was continuing since we didn't even get an email this time.


----------



## DRW (Jul 20, 2020)

Played, only 22% chance of rain the forecast said, got wet on the 2nd/3rd no to bad. But hammered it down from the 11th hole onwards, soaked. Trolley decided to close down on my hand for the 2nd time, trolley is no longer, wheel came off it when I accidently dropped it

Golf was pretty good.


----------



## Crow (Jul 20, 2020)

Fish said:



			Not a bad contribution

View attachment 31683

Click to expand...

I assume that you were playing 1940s clubs? 
How come I'd not heard about this game?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I THINK, your score should still get entered as returned for handicap purposes.
Could be wrong...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how they'll do it, the difference is only 0.1 either way. I was more annoyed that I buggered my round with the first shot without even realising it! If I'd have known it wasn't Stableford I'd have more likely hit a provisional, and then the whole round would have unfolded differently anyway. But it's a day later and I'm over it now anyway.  More just happy that I still got a decent score after such a poor start.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2020)

played the roll up this morning our first time of actually rolling up and playing 4 balls.

again hit it well on the first 3 holes, but like Sat putting was terrible, on all 3 in reg and 3 putted all 3.

one of my PP said, you are decelerating on it,  sorted, didn't hole anything but at least i didn't 3 putt anything again


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 20, 2020)

Played in a stableford comp on Sat, and after a good practise session through the week felt good going into it.  

Thought it had all went to pot after a bogey, bogey start then steadied the ship with two pars on back to back par 3s.  Then came my first ever eagle in a comp after i drove our par 4 5th and made the putt. Steady golf after that and finished 2 over for a nice 45 points and a cut down to 9 and single figures for the first time.  

Was really happy with my short game, and 30 putts was my best ever since counting (likely ever). My new M-Craft 2 putter is treating me well so far and has made a huge difference to my confidence on lag putting.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Played some decent stuff over the weekend. On Saturday I hit every fairway and both par 3 greens on the front-nine, shot 6 over. Back nine I hit 2 fairways, missed both par 3s and shot 2 over. Stupid game.

Yesterday played in an open at Carus Green. Tough day out. Pins were in some brutal positions and the punishments for missing in the wrong spot were harsh. Managed 30 points but didn't play great.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2020)

Nine holes - total rubbish and feel lost over the ball.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2020)

Nine holes tonight, no wind at all which was something of a surprise given it's been blowing 15-30mph ever time I've been out in the last couple of weeks. Played a couple of balls at times and mixed it up a lot, nice to be able to hit irons into greens without the wind taking the ball off the back.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 20, 2020)

Glorious day for golf on the south coast today. And for once I didn't ruin it!

Had a feeling the last few rounds that I've had a decent score brewing and today was one of those days it all came together. 46 points and a drive home feeling like a pig in shit! Cut down from 29.4 to 25.2 and the goal of sub 24 by the end of the year looking good! Even the wife seemed impressed!


----------



## OnTour (Jul 21, 2020)

37 pts +4 gross finished 19th - had it -2 gross early let it slip on the so called easy holes. finished with 2 x 3 putts chasing when out of position. Lesson to learn play the course and get cut as winning is a course record day. 42pts won and 41pts picked up. So 1 putting instead of 3 might have squeezed into the prizes but ended with no cut or prize !! dummy 

Getting a lower handicap is more important.


----------



## larmen (Jul 21, 2020)

I just had my worst round in recent history. 54 shots (+21) on the 9 hole course I usually go around in 42-44 shots in.
Apart from the approach on the 5th, the tee shot on the par 3 4th and of 7th I shanked every iron shot. I also shanked every pitch shot which until the round was my strength in recent weeks. Driving was way below average as well which is why I had to hit longer irons in the 1st place.
On the flip side, putting was great, which is where I lost my shots in the comps last week I played fairly well in.
At least I found 2 of the balls I lost on the 2nd drive next to the 5th green again. I had no idea where they went.

Lesson booked for tomorrow, it's probably just something very simple again and I don't want to grind the shank it in.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 21, 2020)

larmen said:



			I just had my worst round in recent history. 54 shots (+21) on the 9 hole course I usually go around in 42-44 shots in.
Apart from the approach on the 5th, the tee shot on the par 3 4th and of 7th I shanked every iron shot. I also shanked every pitch shot which until the round was my strength in recent weeks. Driving was way below average as well which is why I had to hit longer irons in the 1st place.
On the flip side, putting was great, which is where I lost my shots in the comps last week I played fairly well in.
At least I found 2 of the balls I lost on the 2nd drive next to the 5th green again. I had no idea where they went.

Lesson booked for tomorrow, it's probably just something very simple again and I don't want to grind the shank it in.
		
Click to expand...

Just remember a shank is millimetres away from being a fine shot


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2020)

Early morning solo round today...meant I could try and work out some strategies for the front 9 as I have for the back....
1st comp tomorrow so I played off the whites and, all in all, it went really quite well....
17 points out with an infuriating bogey on 9, the expected bogey on 10 (although I have parred it the last 2 or 3 rounds), and then the back 9 kicked in and i went on another par run.
A couple of good scrambles for nett par, a couple of lip out birdie putts and a solid par on the last for a total of 37.
Best score off the whites so far - +8(79)..
Of course it'll all go to rat poo tomorrow but at least I know I can do it....


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Just remember a shank is millimetres away from being a fine shot
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			Lol never understood that.
A shank is right off the hosel, relatively quite a distance from the centre of the face.
I think someone was having a dose of the Shermans and made that saying up to cheer themself up a bit 😅🍻
		
Click to expand...

In fairness I always found it amazing how I could hit the 1cm wide hosel five times in a row, but can't hit the 2cm wide centre of the club 5 times in 20 attempts.


----------



## Crow (Jul 21, 2020)

Clubs of the day:
Dunlop Peter Thomson persimmon 1 wood, late 1950s
Ben Sayers laminated 3 wood, around 1970
John Letters "Coney Ridge" 2 to 8 irons, 1930s
Slazenger STM sand wedge, late 1950s
One of my favourite putters, Spalding Gold Medal W Model, 1930s

Scoring a bit lacklustre but enjoyed it, 91 gross and 32 points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Early morning solo round today...meant I could try and work out some strategies for the front 9 as I have for the back....
1st comp tomorrow so I played off the whites and, all in all, it went really quite well....
17 points out with an infuriating bogey on 9, the expected bogey on 10 (although I have parred it the last 2 or 3 rounds), and then the back 9 kicked in and i went on another par run.
A couple of good scrambles for nett par, a couple of lip out birdie putts and a solid par on the last for a total of 37.
Best score off the whites so far - +8(79)..
Of course it'll all go to rat poo tomorrow but at least I know I can do it....
		
Click to expand...

As long as the positive thinking is working. You sound as bad as me. Fair to say the 10th is in your head now, despite the brief respite of two pars


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Just remember a shank is millimetres away from being a fine shot
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't that also mean that a fine shot is just millimeters away from being a shank?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Just remember a shank is millimetres away from being a fine shot
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't feel like it when you bash the fifth ball off the side wall of the bay at the range and everybody is giving you that disapproving "what are you doing" look


----------



## banjofred (Jul 21, 2020)

Our best ball on Saturday was won with 51 pts. Ouch. Two 47's were second. A couple of the guys in our biggish group had *28* after 9 and then blew up to "only" 46 pts.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 21, 2020)

Lovely out there tonight - bounced around holes where there was space so that I didn't have people in front or behind me, excellent fun. This pic is from 9.50pm - got another couple of holes in after this.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2020)

I played Royal St David's on sunday, not particularly well like but nevertheless. 

I thought It was a really nice course, not too punishing with some really good holes. 

Definitely return soon.


----------



## IainP (Jul 21, 2020)

After earning a 0.1 at the weekend I brought out the "lockdown net" for a bit of skypro and video work yesterday. Went to the club tonight and what a lovely evening - there wasn't a breath of wind.
Didn't have a worldie but things did feel tighter and repaired more pitchmarks than I've needed to for a few games. 
Highlight was finally making par at the 8th (my 17th tonight) which had been starting to annoy me.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 22, 2020)

After saying to myself and others that I’ve overgolfed and shouldn’t be playing, it finally dropped for real yesterday.
It’s just a game, a hobby etc etc - but I’ve never been so close in my life to snap every single club over the knee. I had to just walk the last hole with the rest in the group as I probably would have done it had I tee’d off and seen another ball go OOB.

Rest of the week without golf, and when going back, it’ll be around the practise green instead of going out on the course.

A lot of meditation needed before I step out on a course again.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2020)

1st comp at the new club and...............
Leader in the clubhouse with 38 points.
Long way to go and many more scores to come in but I'm chuffed with 78 gross.
Unexciting front 9 but a back 9 of 22 with 2 birdies in the last 3 holes ( one of them a 2) and a cut should be coming my way as well as some 2s cash...
CSS currently down 1 and if it stays then I'm back to 8...
Happy days...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			1st comp at the new club and...............
Leader in the clubhouse with 38 points.
Long way to go and many more scores to come in but I'm chuffed with 78 gross.
Unexciting front 9 but a back 9 of 22 with 2 birdies in the last 3 holes ( one of them a 2) and a cut should be coming my way as well as some 2s cash...
CSS currently down 1 and if it stays then I'm back to 8...
Happy days...
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Great finish. Did you par 10


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man. Great finish. Did you par 10
		
Click to expand...

What do you think..?
No need to answer


----------



## shun_naka (Jul 22, 2020)

went out to finish off the back 9 after my front 9 was rained off...like a different person out there in good conditions

Hit a 66 for the front 9 (shocking i know) and then 51 for the back 9. Some difference when i leave the driver in the bag and forget about trying to hit the pin - a nice and simple shot going about 150 yards each time is all im needing

hopefully i'll be close to breaking 100 soon enough


----------



## banjofred (Jul 22, 2020)

Reversal for me today. Usually a good front 9 and then kaput. Today +5 in the first 5 holes and then +2 the rest of the way. I just kind of gave up and started swinging easy.....I just try too hard and rarely anything good comes from that for me. HCP should come down to 9....although getting results lately has been real slow.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 22, 2020)

played with the Boys this morning and though the forecaste was good it was raining when we tee'd off.

again hit it pretty well and the putting was much better even holed a couple of tricky 6 ftsers for par, highlight of the round was the worse drive of the day a snap hook of the tee on 16, lucky it went in a NPZ and got a drop back on the path, stll 264 to the flag, but had a flash with the 3 wood, flushed it bounced between the middle and left hand green side bunkers on to the front edge and sank the 20 footer for bidie, never get that with a card in my hand, one bogey 3 birdies though it was of the blue tee's (old yellows)


----------



## GG26 (Jul 22, 2020)

Played in an Open (medal) at Sherwood Forest this morning.  Lovely heathland course and longer than what I am used to.  

Started very well with a birdie on the 2nd and after eight holes was three shots better than handicap.  Unfortunately two consecutive four putts did a fair bit of damage to the card and frittered away a few more on the back nine, to end up with a 99.  

There are a couple of par threes with a fairly long carry into the wind on the back nine and even with a good strike of my four iron I ended up in a bunker or gorse twenty yards short of a couple of greens.  A good strike with a driver was sufficient to reach the fairway on the longer holes, but the carry required on the last was silly and even with a perfectly struck drive I was still 40 yards short of the fairway in semi-rough.


----------



## ADB (Jul 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Another day, another couple of brain farts, another round of +5 which seems to be standard for me at the moment. 

Particularly annoying because I'd managed to salvage some respectability with birdies on 12 and 14 bookending a good par on the hardest hole on the course before throwing in a stupid double on 15. Then missed good birdie opportunities on 16 and 17.

Two doubles plus two three-putts on other holes. *There's a decent score coming if I can just cut out the rubbish*.
		
Click to expand...

Just write that on my headstone when i depart...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2020)

ADB said:



			Just write that on my headstone when i depart...

Click to expand...

I've given up waiting. I know there is a decent score in there but try as I can I manage to keep it firmly locked inside


----------



## DanFST (Jul 23, 2020)

Played cracking from tee to green. 

Only made 1 out of 5 birdie putts, turned an eagle putt into par..... I hate golf.


----------



## beduffshirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Played the first of my three handicap qualifying rounds. 41 over par but managed to keep the same ball all the way round which is a miracle for me!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 23, 2020)

Was due to play yesterday, a very cool 14 degrees and heavy rain so give it a miss and went to the driving range.

Torrential rain rain today so not even considering the range.

Summer looks to be over in the Lake District by the look of things. At least the lakes and river levels will be getting back to normal levels...

Forecast not great for the weekend and Club Champs qualifier off the very back tees. Going to be at least 2 holes where 80% of the field will struggle to reach the fairway


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 23, 2020)

Played last night. So much better than previous game. 

Did the unthinkable and watched a YouTube on stopping your slice but it definitely helped. I think I was slightly gripping the club wrong - holding the club across my palm rather than more towards the bottom of my fingers and also couldn't see more than 1 knuckle on my left hand. Helped loads, especially driving. Hit every fairway with my driver apart from the first. That's never happened. Felt confident hitting my driver which also is a very rare thing. Putting was good, few left short but more 2 putts than 3+. Happy.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 23, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			went out to finish off the back 9 after my front 9 was rained off...like a different person out there in good conditions

Hit a 66 for the front 9 (shocking i know) and then 51 for the back 9. Some difference when i leave the driver in the bag and forget about trying to hit the pin - a nice and simple shot going about 150 yards each time is all im needing

hopefully i'll be close to breaking 100 soon enough
		
Click to expand...

Yip - it may be worth going round a few times leaving your problem club at home

That way you can get a benchmark on how you can score without too much self inflicted chaos - then you can reintroduce the bad boys


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2020)

Played Castle Stuart this morning on a freebie, chucked it down for the front 9 then was fine for the back. Greens were very slow, slowest i've every played them TBH. Also one of my mates had a nightmare off the tee, and from somewhere it was hard to lose a ball he must have lost 6 at least that only just missed the fairway.

Hit it pretty well again esp off the tee, played from the whites as we were all lowish handicaps, but all the white boxes with the exception of 13 was on the black tee, so was a bit of a slog at times


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2020)

Beautifully warm but very windy this afternoon.
Tee shot on the 2nd took a huge bounce and finished 20yds through the green ......................... it took me three chips to finally find a greenside bunker!
Managed to finish the front nine with 16pts.
Had a better back nine, well 8 of them anyway, and birdied the last for 21pts despite blobbing the 16th.
Found something with my driver and sent a few bombs out there, thanks to Tom Gaguto!
My brother was buying the beers tonight ...................... all is sweet.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 23, 2020)

It wasn’t today it was yesterday but it’s taken till now to post! 

First ever comp and what can I say? Everything went to pot. Had to walk back to the first tee after losing my tee shot (in an area it’s practically impossible to do so) and went round in a disastrous 111. 7 penalties off the tee and officially my worst ever round at the club 😂

PP’s were true gents who supported me the whole way round, and a lovely pint afterwards. Great day, bad golf.


----------



## IainP (Jul 23, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			It wasn’t today it was yesterday but it’s taken till now to post!

First ever comp and what can I say? Everything went to pot. Had to walk back to the first tee after losing my tee shot (in an area it’s practically impossible to do so) and went round in a disastrous 111. 7 penalties off the tee and officially my worst ever round at the club 😂

PP’s were true gents who supported me the whole way round, and a lovely pint afterwards. Great day, bad golf.
		
Click to expand...

Well you can only have a first ever comp once, so the only way is up ...


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 23, 2020)

beduffshirl said:



			Played the first of my three handicap qualifying rounds. 41 over par but managed to keep the same ball all the way round which is a miracle for me!
		
Click to expand...

From one newbie to another - Well done! I’ve got to the 18th before (tough tee shot at my course) on the same ball but never made it the whole way round with 1! Fair play to you, hope you’re happy with the round!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 23, 2020)

Played Lindrick in an Open today, first away day since golf came back and furthest I've travelled, all rather strange. 
Cursing missing two great birdie chances that went begging that would have seen us in the prizes when all we hope for is a great day out. 
Full marks to Lindrick, great course and very well organised Open


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			1st comp at the new club and...............
Leader in the clubhouse with 38 points.
Long way to go and many more scores to come in but I'm chuffed with 78 gross.
Unexciting front 9 but a back 9 of 22 with 2 birdies in the last 3 holes ( one of them a 2) and a cut should be coming my way as well as some 2s cash...
CSS currently down 1 and if it stays then I'm back to 8...
Happy days...
		
Click to expand...

Results confirmed...
2nd overall(out of 143) and in Div 1(69)...got beaten by a 4 handicapper who shot 4 under gross...guess I'll let him have that one, could have been bad form winning my first comp.
Cut to 8.6 as CSS matched SSS.
Played today but an unexciting 31 points - didn't find the middle all that often......


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2020)

Beautiful morning at Nain no wind and warm. The highlight was a big pod of Dolphins out in the Moray firth quite close to the shore..... the lowlight... my golf


----------



## larmen (Jul 24, 2020)

Weird couple of weeks of golf. Played well last week, 101 of the white tees in a stable ford competition, then steadily got worse. Played a 55 on 9 holes on Tuesday where I shanked everything, lesson on Wednesday  which sorted that out and on Thursday I played a few shots better for 9 holes, 1 shank in the round but a few duffed shots. Thrown in a range session since with mixed results. Having a medal (my 1st one) coming up on Sunday, hopefully it works out well. I am thinking I go driver and as many 8i as needed to get to the hole/wedge range rather than hitting anything longer in-between. 

Btw, how would people approach a medal rather than a stable ford competition? Play it just the same? Be less aggressive? More aggressive?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			Weird couple of weeks of golf. Played well last week, 101 of the white tees in a stable ford competition, then steadily got worse. Played a 55 on 9 holes on Tuesday where I shanked everything, lesson on Wednesday  which sorted that out and on Thursday I played a few shots better for 9 holes, 1 shank in the round but a few duffed shots. Thrown in a range session since with mixed results. Having a medal (my 1st one) coming up on Sunday, hopefully it works out well. I am thinking I go driver and as many 8i as needed to get to the hole/wedge range rather than hitting anything longer in-between.

Btw, how would people approach a medal rather than a stable ford competition? Play it just the same? Be less aggressive? More aggressive?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe on the side of less aggressive. If you had a tricky long putt for a point in Stableford you're going to smash it at the hole, whereas in medal you might be a bit more conscious of not wanting to three putt. Hit more provisionals if you are in any doubt at all as well. If you lose a ball unexpectedly and you haven't hit a prov, then your options are walk all the way back to the tee or NR, knocking yourself out of contention, so always err on the side of caution there. Other than that just play your game. 

The up side is that you don't need to worry about the par of the hole at all. In Stableford the par and S.I kind of dictate what you need to score, but in medal you only need to get it in the hole in the least shots you can, so as I say, the par is fairly irrelevant.


----------



## Crow (Jul 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			Weird couple of weeks of golf. Played well last week, 101 of the white tees in a stable ford competition, then steadily got worse. Played a 55 on 9 holes on Tuesday where I shanked everything, lesson on Wednesday  which sorted that out and on Thursday I played a few shots better for 9 holes, 1 shank in the round but a few duffed shots. Thrown in a range session since with mixed results. Having a medal (my 1st one) coming up on Sunday, hopefully it works out well. I am thinking I go driver and as many 8i as needed to get to the hole/wedge range rather than hitting anything longer in-between.

Btw, how would people approach a medal rather than a stable ford competition? Play it just the same? Be less aggressive? More aggressive?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't think you can put a score together to compete for places in the medal then treat it like a Stableford, that's how any handicap adjustment will be made. 
No point playing cautious for a net double bogey if it won't get you any points for your Stableford score and hence handicap reduction, especially true on putts where if it's your last shot at a point then be firm and don't worry about the one back should you miss it.


----------



## IainP (Jul 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			Weird couple of weeks of golf. Played well last week, 101 of the white tees in a stable ford competition, then steadily got worse. Played a 55 on 9 holes on Tuesday where I shanked everything, lesson on Wednesday  which sorted that out and on Thursday I played a few shots better for 9 holes, 1 shank in the round but a few duffed shots. Thrown in a range session since with mixed results. Having a medal (my 1st one) coming up on Sunday, hopefully it works out well. I am thinking I go driver and as many 8i as needed to get to the hole/wedge range rather than hitting anything longer in-between.

Btw, how would people approach a medal rather than a stable ford competition? Play it just the same? Be less aggressive? More aggressive?
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest in the stableford you said you scored 101, which I assume is a gross score - so did you actually play/score a medal round?


----------



## larmen (Jul 24, 2020)

IainP said:



			Out of interest in the stableford you said you scored 101, which I assume is a gross score - so did you actually play/score a medal round?
		
Click to expand...

It was a stableford competition but I had no blobs so I recorded a gross score on every hole. I usually have between 2 and 4 blobs but that day I didn’t.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Beautiful morning at Nain no wind and warm. The highlight was a big pod of Dolphins out in the Moray firth quite close to the shore..... the lowlight... my golf

Click to expand...

Was it a freebie 😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2020)

I played West Lancs yesterday in a BB open, luckily dodged the weather. We had 36pts and our playing partners had 45.

49 &48  were the leading scores 🙄 now bearing in mind the weather was awful all day til we teed off at 330pm, I find it hard to believe those scores were accurate.

Played today in th society and scored 37pts. Some good holes and a few poors ones. Overall happy with how I played.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 25, 2020)

Usual Thursday knock... ok front 9 to be +1, then lost distance control & short game on the back 9 to finish +10, rubbish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2020)

Fuming right now, with myself. Stroke play comp, 2 under h/c after 9. Put a relatively simple, although above my feet, shot Oob on a par 5, walk off with an 8 😡. Par the next then pull 2 tee shots in the rubbish, can't find either, walk of shame back, 5 off the tee. Long par 4 into the wind, walk off with a 10 🤬🤬. Putted well so steaming that I made such a mess.

Hopefully can get out for 9 tomorrow to exorcise the demons.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 25, 2020)

9 hole comp this morning in glorious weather

Missed 2 4-footers in the past 3 holes, threw 4 shots away out of rank stupidity earlier in the round 
Made 18 points - just infuriating it is

Just one sleep til i'm playing again


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2020)

First senior comp this morning, hammering it down for the first couple of holes then was nice.. perfect scoring day

did my usual, fairway and greens in reg on all the first 6 holes and manged to 3 putt, 1,2,3 and 6 before managing get it back  on 7,8 and 9.  better on the back one over for a gross 77, very disappointing, be luck to make buffer as there were  some great scores in quite a few 70's gross and a 67 gross


----------



## OnTour (Jul 25, 2020)

80 = + 10 bad decisions and bad mental outlook = fail. Kenilworth 2morro  for return to form.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 25, 2020)

I played today and got soaked.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 25, 2020)

38 points after 15 holes after starting with a double and really stupid 3 putts on 3 and 14............38 points after 18 holes!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2020)

First 6 holes = 6 over gross 🤔
Turned with 6 over gross 😏
Middle 6 holes level gross 😎

Then the heavens opened 💦💦

Last 6 holes = 10 over gross 😡


----------



## IainP (Jul 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			1st round of the summer matchplay knockout today, with a dubious weather forecast and was giving away 14 shots 😲 He tells me on the tee, has been on furlough and playing loads more than usual 😲😲  8 shots given on front, and 6 on back.
All square after 9, am feeling confident- especially after winning the SI 1 with  par, to go one up after 11. Then proceed to lose the par 3 where no shot given, and horlicks the next for 1 down.
We end up on 18th tee all square and giving a shot. Thankfully hit 3 good shots to the green, but he hit 4 decent shots to be 3 foot closer.
Snuck my putt in for a birdie and a win on the last 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Next round, and giving 11 shots this time. Went behind on the 1st, tight game, level after 8. His birdie on 13 put me two back but won the 18th to level - just a par this time but a tricky 4 footer.
Managed a great up & down on the 19th for a half (he had a shot), and then also parred 20th for the win 😀
Just looked at draw, & if nothing changes will be giving 11 shots in the next round, ha!
Added bonus, has been tipping it down since I made it to the car.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 25, 2020)

Typical triple bogey start in todays monthly medal, finished up 6 over handicap for another .1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2020)

First monthly stableford since we came back off the yellows as the captain wanted it to be inclusive and give the old boys a chance as they can struggle with a few carries off the white. Managed 40 points so will get a cut but doubt it'll be good enough to even figure in the prizes. Hit it nicely apart from OOB on 17 (170 odd par three) and in my defence hit it well but the wind grabbed it and drifted it 10-15 yards in the air. Reckon I'll be off 12 now so going the right way


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2020)

Went for a friendly fourball at Huntswood. Forecast said thunderstorms but we'd paid in advance as that's how it is at most places now so we took our chances. Huntswood is a very short course off the yellows, it has five par fours that are less than 300 yards, but also a couple of very long par 3s, and a short par 5 at the end, so it's a bit of an odd mix.

Front nine, a few showers but nothing unbearable. I was playing really well tee to green but putting terribly, knocking everything long and missing most of the ones back. Hit five greens in regulation but three-putted three of them. There was one blob at the 5th thanks to a car crash of bad decisions, but still had 18 points at half way.

Then the heavens opened and it was a pretty miserable back nine. No thunder so we didn't have to leg it, but pretty much solid rain for 90% of it. Wasn't too long before grips, gloves etc were all wet through, making it more difficult to focus and hit decent golf shots. Two more blobs, but it still hit it pretty well on some of the holes - 16 points coming back for 34 total. 87 gross, a bit disappointing as I see it as quite an easy course, but the weather was definitely a factor this time. Hope my clubs dry out by tomorrow as I'm playing my 2nd round knock-out match.


Edit: I nearly forgot the best part though - actually had a pint at the end! First pint after golf since March. And was much needed after that.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2020)

Stableford yesterday, late tee at 4pm bit that meant we missed the rain and the course was quieter.
Not a great round but a 78 for a +7 (38 points) but with CSS projected at 69 looks like close bit no cigar. Two stupid and wholly avoidable doubles in the mix but not going to complain about any round sub 80 with 4 birdies in there.

Greens were superb, out new greenkeeping team are really pulling together nicely.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 26, 2020)

And I couldn’t hit a green to save my life! All good shots but pins were tight to the edges today at the par 3 and I fell for a few of them and ended up on the fringe/fairway.

I also hit a couple of poor shots alignment wise or wind misjudgement, hard to tell which it was as the just edged off the green.

Chipping was on point, holed one and lipped out on another. I also putted great, shot 28 for +1 gross with 2/9 greens hit!


----------



## larmen (Jul 26, 2020)

Medal this morning and it was a joy to play. I got drawn with the junior captain of 7 and he was playing amazingly, 1 over for 18 holes, losing it in 16 and 18 for a sub par round. The other guy, also of 7, is usually a great approach player but it wasn't his day. 1st group out and it was just flowing nicely in the 3 ball. Probably the nicest round I had so far in a competition.

I shot 54 out and 50 in. Lost my sub 100 on 4 holes. Shanking a layup into the water on 6, similar on 8 where after that I duffed a couple of irons on top of that, on 14 I reached the green side rough in 3 and the green in 7, and then on 17 par 3 I went 3 of the tee for a 6. I left to many puts short as well, and if not short I rammed them past way too far. Thats where the 2 other guys nearly always left themselves a tap in and I had to work for 2s. But still happy with the putting, 31 puts total, just would have nice to be a little lucky there, maybe saving 2 or 3 shots.

A sub 100 is definitively on. Got a 101 last week, a 104 this week. And I finally hit some proper 6i so giving me approach range up to 150ish now. 5i still a bit hmmm.

2 weeks of no competition coming up, back to the 9 holes for me, and maybe a round of the yellows as as well.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 26, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Broke 80 for the first time in a competition

💪🏻
		
Click to expand...

Broke 80 for the second time in a competition 

Also lost my hole in one virginity on the 12th hole par 3 at Chester le Street


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Broke 80 for the second time in a competition

Also lost my hole in one virginity on the 12th hole par 3 at Chester le Street
		
Click to expand...

Congrats on the HiO, were was the pin position? When/how did you find out it had gone in?


----------



## Depreston (Jul 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Congrats on the HiO, were was the pin position? When/how did you find out it had gone in?

Click to expand...

middle of the green slightly left if anything 

It’s a 160-170 yard uphill creamed the tee shot saw it bounce and thought that looks close ... the 13th tee box is left of the green seen the 3 lads in front going mental so knew it had dropped ha


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 26, 2020)

18 hole stableford competition - 34 points - with six 3 putts & a few complete duffs  - aaargh 
I played with two 14-year olds - one off 4 & the other off 15 - Each scored 41 points 
I think I bested them on 1 hole 
They were really wonderful lads to play - saw some truly cracking shots - the lad off 4 had a bad putting day as well


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2020)

Second round of the match play knock-out today. Playing an 8 handicapper so I had 8 shots. Duffed the tee shot on the first, one down. Duffed my way up the 2nd but managed to get a half with a shot. Won the 3rd, 4th, 6th and 7th to go 3 up. I don't think I was playing particularly well but I had a shot on three of them so obviously used them well. It was all downhill from there though. He won the 8th & 9th, we halved the 10th with me getting a shot.

On the par 3 11th he holed a 20+ footer for birdie, I also had a 20-footer and hit it perfectly, but it hit the stupid metal Covid ball-grabber thing and stayed out. Gutted. That put us all square. On the 12th I get a shot, he sliced his drive well right but got the luckiest bounce of all time off the far side of the ditch that shot it back to the rough only just off the fairway. My drive went left (a rarity for me) and I had to chip out so that was my shot gone. We both found the green and he holed _another_ 20 footer for birdie, I didn't hole mine so that was me 1 down again. He won the 13th as well with a par as I duffed my approach with the pitching wedge. Halved 14 and 15. On 16 I get a shot, his drive goes a bit left, mine a bit right. He has to lay up, I decided to play safe and lay up too, but made an absolute arse of it and hooked it left into the filth. It started pissing down at this point which was all I needed after getting drenched yesterday. Two hacks later and I was off the back of the green, nearly holed the chip but missed the putt coming back. He had a downhill two-footer for a five, I just conceded the match because I couldn't be arsed with it in the rain anyway.

At least I didn't go out in the first round! Never mind, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Crow (Jul 26, 2020)

Stableford comp today, usual pathetic start, duffed my tee shot on the first and didn't even get past the ladies tee!
2 points after three holes, 12 points for front 9, 17 points back nine for 29 total and another 0.1 back.
On the 15th hole from position A, I just didn't commit to my 8 iron shot and it landed in the pond, dropped back a nice distance for a full SW but again didn't commit and dropped in the water.

I was playing the Slazenger STM irons and 1 wood too, think I was too excited as I've been wanting to play them for a while. 
Last night in readiness I cleaned about half a pound of filth off the ancient Golf Pride Victory red grips but on reflection I shouldn't have as I think the layer of grime was all that was giving them a modicum of grip, today they were just slippy.  Hopefully I'll have time to re-grip them this evening in readiness for Tuesday's game.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2020)

Played my first Medal in 3 1/2 years today.?.a Board comp..The Earl of Buckinghamshire Medal..been played for for about 80 years or so....
Front 9 of +4 was to handicap so pleased with that - even more pleased with the 2 on the 5th 
Back 9 and the weather started to turn...wind kicked up, rain rolled in and out making it a bit unpleasant at times...
Was OK on the back until the 17th.....par 4....took 8.
Got stuck behind a tree, punched out and got a horrid lie, pushed into more trees etc etc.....
So nett 75 on a par of 71
CSS looks like matching SSS atb71 so currently just outside the buffer.
But not hugely unhappy.....currently a solid 36th out of 75....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2020)

Had a wonderful weekend. Came 3rd in my division yesterday with 40 points (admittedly off the yellows) and a nice cut to 12.2. Went out today in a nice fourball and promptly went round in 77 (+7) gross for another 42 points this time off the whites. My swing was far better yesterday and I felt I hit my approaches closer but the putter was on much better form. Rarely got into any trouble and the one time I hit a drive in trouble I got lucky and had a full shot, decent lie and threaded it through the gap perfectly to let me pitch on and two putt for a dropped shot but a net par.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2020)

Depreston said:



			middle of the green slightly left if anything

It’s a 160-170 yard uphill creamed the tee shot saw it bounce and thought that looks close ... the 13th tee box is left of the green seen the 3 lads in front going mental so knew it had dropped ha
		
Click to expand...

It’s a good Par 3 and wasn’t sure if any pin positions can be seen,
Congrats again, hopefully not too long until the next one.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 26, 2020)

Shot 86 today which included 8 pars, I’m currently 17 h/c so I’m happy with that, took my old putter out and had 30 puts which always helps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Played my first Medal in 3 1/2 years today.?.a Board comp..The Earl of Buckinghamshire Medal..been played for for about 80 years or so....
Front 9 of +4 was to handicap so pleased with that - even more pleased with the 2 on the 5th
Back 9 and the weather started to turn...wind kicked up, rain rolled in and out making it a bit unpleasant at times...
Was OK on the back until the 17th.....par 4....took 8.
Got stuck behind a tree, punched out and got a horrid lie, pushed into more trees etc etc.....
So nett 75 on a par of 71
CSS looks like matching SSS atb71 so currently just outside the buffer.
But not hugely unhappy.....currently a solid 36th out of 75....
		
Click to expand...

Not bad for a first medal in so long. We dodged the rain but the wind was quite strong at around 20mph (gusting stronger at times). Shame about the penultimate hole. Dare I ask about 10? Solid mid table position so you didn't do bad


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not bad for a first medal in so long. We dodged the rain but the wind was quite strong at around 20mph (gusting stronger at times). Shame about the penultimate hole. Dare I ask about 10? Solid mid table position so you didn't do bad
		
Click to expand...

10?
Solid bogey....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			10?
Solid bogey....

Click to expand...

Top man. Out 13th is like that. Only 186 yards of the whites with a massive dip and dead ground before the green so you have to carry it all the way. One of those where you can mark 4 on my card most weeks - although got a rare par on it today. I thought when parred the 10th 2/3 times recently you'd turned the corner


----------



## pendodave (Jul 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a wonderful weekend. Came 3rd in my division yesterday with 40 points (admittedly off the yellows) and a nice cut to 12.2. Went out today in a nice fourball and promptly went round in 77 (+7) gross for another 42 points this time off the whites. My swing was far better yesterday and I felt I hit my approaches closer but the putter was on much better form. Rarely got into any trouble and the one time I hit a drive in trouble I got lucky and had a full shot, decent lie and threaded it through the gap perfectly to let me pitch on and two putt for a dropped shot but a net par.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey. that's good golf. Well played


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Blimey. that's good golf. Well played
		
Click to expand...

I know. Two days running. I'm worried there's a golfer about to break out


----------



## GG26 (Jul 26, 2020)

Stableford comp Thursday, shot 96 for 31pts (1 par and 1 birdie)

Round with my son Friday, scored 98 (1 par)

Round with friends yesterday and equalled my best previous score of 83, including 10 pars and a birdie.

Stableford comp this morning, scored 93 (34pts).  4 pars.

It still surprises me how my scoring can change so much from day to day.  The flag positions were the same each day and the only difference was today was off of the whites, with the previous three rounds off of the yellows.

Just need to have the good round in a competition now.


----------



## DRW (Jul 27, 2020)

Managed 14 holes before it looked like the skies were going to open(they didn't)

Won the matchplay 5:2:0, the new swing thought seems to be working a treat on the irons.

Should have play in the captains days earlier in the day, as Two'd all the par 3s played(three).


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 27, 2020)

My first monthly stableford at Leighton Buzzard yesterday. I had a really good lesson on Friday and felt adequately prepared for the day, I even squeezed in a decent warm up.

Blob on the first.

12 bogeys, 2 doubles, 3 blobs and a birdie giving me 27 points. Meeeehhhh.


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2020)

I played Warley Park for the first time early yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed the course - I don't think there is 1 flat putt on the course
shot an 81, beat my mate 6&4 and finished with 40 points despite ballsing up the 17th when 75 yards from the green after my tee shot.
no 3 putts, no lost balls and was hitting my 3 wood and hybrid pretty well.
now down to 13.1
hopefully going to get a game at either Weald of Kent or The Ridge on Wednesday afternoon as I am in the area getting my caravan serviced.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2020)

Roll up this morning at Nairn, 9 shots diiferent to Sat... for a 2 under gross with 3 birdies and one bogey, drove it well, putted well hit irons well. only blemish was 16, hit a great drive left with 6 iron in , which should have been plenty of club, but as it had been raining solid for and hour and a half, it sort of splatted into the front half of the green, but left with a long birdie put which i sent 10 feet past, left the par putt on the edge of the hole.

i did change the shaft in my driver, only reasonwas the grip was worn so took the shaft out and stuck the Motore F1 in, while the leaving other shaft in the shop to get the grip changed.. with pretty good results. i think i will leave that one in for the time being


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a wonderful weekend. Came 3rd in my division yesterday with 40 points (admittedly off the yellows) and a nice cut to 12.2. Went out today in a nice fourball and promptly went round in 77 (+7) gross for another 42 points this time off the whites. My swing was far better yesterday and I felt I hit my approaches closer but the putter was on much better form. Rarely got into any trouble and the one time I hit a drive in trouble I got lucky and had a full shot, decent lie and threaded it through the gap perfectly to let me pitch on and two putt for a dropped shot but a net par.
		
Click to expand...


That's more like it homer.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 27, 2020)

Millionaires golf today. Almost everyone cancelled their bookings on the club website but me and a mate decided to brave it. A bit rough for three holes then showers, sun, cloudy, (repeat for three hours). Struggled round in 90. Most enjoyable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 28, 2020)

Forecast is 40+mph winds today, so went out first thing to beat the worst of it. Still pretty breezy (understatement!). Poor front 9 (13 points), but played much better on the back 9 which is predominately into the wind. Ended up with 33 points despite a drive which landed bang in the middle of the 13th fairway, but was nowhere to be found when I got to where it should have been.

We were first ones out, whizzed round in 2.45, was back home for 10am.


----------



## larmen (Jul 28, 2020)

Quick 9 this morning and possibly my best ever round but to 'only' equal my best ever score +9 for that course.

I usually start with a +5 or more after 2 holes but today I was +2 after 2, and then +2 after 4.
3 put on 5 but from 17 yard out for bogey (+3 after 5 was OK), but then I got 3 double bogeys on all the par 4 holes coming back in, with another par on a par 3.
The 1st double was due to a duffed  5iron followed by a duffed chip, the next I left the approach in the bunker, but a bogey on 9 would see me go best round ever. So I skied my driver to only 150 yards into the 2nd fairway with no way back, playing the next shot along that 2nd fairway leaving me 130 into the 9th green but over a tree, which I clipped with the 8 iron leaving it 30 yard short. Chipped on OK but left the bogey put go a couple of inch past with a tap in double bogey for going 42 (9 over) once again.

I think I am now having what it takes to go a little better but was a little unlucky today.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 28, 2020)

Shot a tied PB at my home track today, but it was indeed the best golf overall that I’ve ever played. 

5 over gross, with one of the bogeys a missed putt from about a foot and a half...

Also had 7 birdie putts from 8 feet and in, none of which I converted. But they weren’t terrible putts really. A few lip outs and a few that just snuck by the hole. 

A week ago I almost put the whole bag for sale on eBay, and now this. What a rollercoaster.


----------



## Crow (Jul 28, 2020)

Pleasant round this morning, a bit breezy but a bit of sun too.

In the bag were:
Ryder Mk III 1 wood
Slazenger Bobby Locke 3 1/2 wood
Slazenger Gary Player irons, 2 to SW
Slazenger putter.

Scored 88 gross 74 net for 34 points, only a couple of doubles which is good for me but not many pars either.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 28, 2020)

Played (badly) in a seniors competition today.  Of one my playing partners had recently taken golf again, having not played since he was a teenager.  He had an old set of blades, which he hit really well, and also ... a 1 iron!  He used it for a few long low shots ... very impressive.  And Lee Trevino said that not even God could hit a 1 iron.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2020)

larmen said:



			Quick 9 this morning and possibly my best ever round but to 'only' equal my best ever score +9 for that course.

I usually start with a +5 or more after 2 holes but today I was +2 after 2, and then +2 after 4.
3 put on 5 but from 17 yard out for bogey (+3 after 5 was OK), but then I got 3 double bogeys on all the par 4 holes coming back in, with another par on a par 3.
The 1st double was due to a duffed  5iron followed by a duffed chip, the next I left the approach in the bunker, but a bogey on 9 would see me go best round ever. So I skied my driver to only 150 yards into the 2nd fairway with no way back, playing the next shot along that 2nd fairway leaving me 130 into the 9th green but over a tree, which I clipped with the 8 iron leaving it 30 yard short. Chipped on OK but left the bogey put go a couple of inch past with a tap in double bogey for going 42 (9 over) once again.

I think I am now having what it takes to go a little better but was a little unlucky today.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely in there then despite the last. Pressure as you knew you were close? What was the weather like? If it was breezy then it bodes well for better conditions


----------



## Crow (Jul 28, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Played (badly) in a seniors competition today.  Of one my playing partners had recently taken golf again, having not played since he was a teenager.  He had an old set of blades, which he hit really well, and also ... a 1 iron!  He used it for a few long low shots ... very impressive.  And Lee Trevino said that not even God could hit a 1 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, did you make a note of what they were for interested parties?


----------



## larmen (Jul 28, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely in there then despite the last. Pressure as you knew you were close? What was the weather like? If it was breezy then it bodes well for better conditions
		
Click to expand...

It was breezy but it wasn't the wind. I duffed a couple of shots that would be unaffected due to that.

On the 9th tee I thought I need a par for best ever, and I really hate that tee box. To way to properly tee up on a flat bit, I think. It's probably more in my head, but even so on a bad round.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 28, 2020)

Out with the boys today...
A brisk, gusting wind made it a bit more than a tad tricky on some holes and was only helping on 3 of them.
Fairly OK front 9 to lead by a couple on 16 points..
Onto the 10th and im not going to bore you with what I scored...
I seem to have lost the knack of the back 9...last couple of rounds have been very patchy..
Standing on the 18th Fragger informs us that we are tied for the lead...Fragger keeps the 1 card on these bounce games..
My recollection, however, is the ex Bank person has miscalculated and I am, in fact, leading by 1. 
A swift recount and an accord is reached.
I smack a decent one up the right hand side..
Fragger hits left into trees, the ball goes approximately 1.2 miles in the air and drops about 30 yards away..
After a free drop from a path a 3 wood gets wedged into deep grass 
A hack out and a few more shots and the blob is in the bag..
Meanwhile, I've made it to the green and knock in a 7 or 8 footer for a par....
Not my best golf but in the conditions...just acceptable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2020)

larmen said:



			It was breezy but it wasn't the wind. I duffed a couple of shots that would be unaffected due to that.

On the 9th tee I thought I need a par for best ever, and I really hate that tee box. To way to properly tee up on a flat bit, I think. It's probably more in my head, but even so on a bad round.
		
Click to expand...

Even so, in a breeze the ball will be affected and you got it round OK. I think you'll find as we all do no matter how well we play you'll always feel as though you left some out there. I had 40 points on Saturday off the yellows (for a cut) and even better on Sunday (41 off the whites) for one of my best rounds but I felt the putter was tepid for much of the front nine on Saturday and I made a few errors coming in on Sunday


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 28, 2020)

Crow said:



			Cool, did you make a note of what they were for interested parties? 

Click to expand...

Ah!  No, sorry!  🙄


----------



## larmen (Jul 28, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Also had 7 birdie putts from 8 feet and in, none of which I converted. But they weren’t terrible putts really. A few lip outs and a few that just snuck by the hole.
		
Click to expand...

I think statistically you deserve 1 or 2 of those. It's just hard to get them.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 28, 2020)

larmen said:



			I think statistically you deserve 1 or 2 of those. It's just hard to get them.
		
Click to expand...

They’ll come one day. Let’s hope in the CC in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## Dando (Jul 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Out with the boys today...
A brisk, gusting wind made it a bit more than a tad tricky on some holes and was only helping on 3 of them.
Fairly OK front 9 to lead by a couple on 16 points..
Onto the 10th and im not going to bore you with what I scored...
I seem to have lost the knack of the back 9...last couple of rounds have been very patchy..
Standing on the 18th Fragger informs us that we are tied for the lead...Fragger keeps the 1 card on these bounce games..
My recollection, however, is the ex Bank person has miscalculated and I am, in fact, leading by 1.
A swift recount and an accord is reached.
I smack a decent one up the right hand side..
Fragger hits left into trees, the ball goes approximately 1.2 miles in the air and drops about 30 yards away..
After a free drop from a path a 3 wood gets wedged into deep grass
A hack out and a few more shots and the blob is in the bag..
Meanwhile, I've made it to the green and knock in a 7 or 8 footer for a par....
Not my best golf but in the conditions...just acceptable
		
Click to expand...

dont you mean old boys?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			dont you mean old boys?
		
Click to expand...

I do apologise for my misuse of terminology..you are, of course, absolutely correct


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Very pleasant day out on the Downs hosted by Mr Munich this afternoon.

In a fourball of Papas and Traminator versus Chris D and BIM, safe to say Papas was triumphant 🙂

A pleasant surprise, nobody hit my ball today, however there were rumours of a fresh air shot on  the last hole. 

Obviously I can't publicly say who that was because it would be very bad form to dob in your host. 

Nice day 🙂👍
	View attachment 31775
View attachment 31776

Click to expand...

Yes, a lovely afternoon out with BIM, Traminator  and Papas. Papas kindly picked me up so thanks for that Dave  a good thing you had a car and not a dappled pony, a sombrero and some spurs which may have been more appropriate 😁. I decided to hit only my own ball today and I did hit it a number of times more than I'd planned to but hey ho I did hit also a couple of shots that looked like golf? Cuddington is a great course and thanks to Richard for hosting. Apparently our host did wiff a shot but said the ball was well below his feet and anyone who knows Richard will know his feet are a long way away from his hands 😁


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 28, 2020)

Put my last card in for handicap, 55 (par 33). Really feel like ive lost my way the last few weeks. I know i am capable of shooting 45, was aiming to beat it a few weeks back but have shot 50, 55 and 57 since. 
Nothing worked tonight, trusty hybrid off the tee was slicing or going 120 yards, wasnt hitting my irons well and was thinning my wedges. Putting was ok.

Intrigued to see what my handicap will be, think my scores have been 45, 46, 47, 50, 55 & 57.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2020)

Another lovely day of golf with @Traminator @chrisd and @Blue in Munich

Cuddington really is a great track. Not sure I've played 3 and 5 wood into as many par 4s as today. 

Somehow myself and Ian hung on having had quite the lead through 10 holes, after I inexplicably forgot how to swing a club for 6 holes on the back 9. It obviously had nothing to do with Rich's thinly veiled threat whislt suggesting he'd take his frustration out on "my golf ball" .....


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Put my last card in for handicap, 55 (par 33). Really feel like ive lost my way the last few weeks. I know i am capable of shooting 45, was aiming to beat it a few weeks back but have shot 50, 55 and 57 since.
Nothing worked tonight, trusty hybrid off the tee was slicing or going 120 yards, wasnt hitting my irons well and was thinning my wedges. Putting was ok.

Intrigued to see what my handicap will be, think my scores have been 45, 46, 47, 50, 55 & 57.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to throw out a guess at 24.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 28, 2020)

Out for a hit on the Ashludie at Monifieth in the wind tonight - nothing great, putting is still very poor and irons were pretty inconsistent - took a camera and snapped some pics.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Out for a hit on the Ashludie at Monifieth in the wind tonight - nothing great, putting is still very poor and irons were pretty inconsistent - took a camera and snapped some pics.

View attachment 31779
View attachment 31777
View attachment 31778
View attachment 31779
View attachment 31780
View attachment 31781
View attachment 31782
View attachment 31783
View attachment 31784
View attachment 31785
View attachment 31786

Click to expand...

 You are a lucky lad.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Out for a hit on the Ashludie at Monifieth in the wind tonight - nothing great, putting is still very poor and irons were pretty inconsistent - took a camera and snapped some pics.
		
Click to expand...

Great pictures! Looks a great track!


----------



## IainP (Jul 28, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			...

A week ago I almost put the whole bag for sale on eBay, and now this. What a rollercoaster.
		
Click to expand...

That be golf 👍😉😁😂


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm going to throw out a guess at 24.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know if your right.

Feel more like a 36 at the moment. Need to get back on the practice ground and get back to basics.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 29, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Put my last card in for handicap, 55 (par 33). Really feel like ive lost my way the last few weeks. I know i am capable of shooting 45, was aiming to beat it a few weeks back but have shot 50, 55 and 57 since. 
Nothing worked tonight, trusty hybrid off the tee was slicing or going 120 yards, wasnt hitting my irons well and was thinning my wedges. Putting was ok.

Intrigued to see what my handicap will be, think my scores have been 45, 46, 47, 50, 55 & 57.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			I'm going to throw out a guess at 24.
		
Click to expand...

It will be based on your best card so will be something like this ^^^ . Maybe up or down 1 depending on how many "big numbers" you had in your 46. Fongers crossed


----------



## BrianM (Jul 29, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Out for a hit on the Ashludie at Monifieth in the wind tonight - nothing great, putting is still very poor and irons were pretty inconsistent - took a camera and snapped some pics.

View attachment 31779
View attachment 31777
View attachment 31778
View attachment 31779
View attachment 31780
View attachment 31781
View attachment 31782
View attachment 31783
View attachment 31784
View attachment 31785
View attachment 31786

Click to expand...

Played here last year on the way to St Andrews, really enjoyed the course and would definitely go back.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 29, 2020)

Rollercoaster golf continues 🤣

Played Hollins Hall, no buggy ride up heart attack hill to the first and the wind was brutal!! Really struggled front 9. Ball was ballooning on every tee and fairway shot no matter what I tried which lead to really poor shots. Calmed myself down and just wanted to enjoy the back 9 and played pretty well. Pins were in ridiculous positions on some holes so a few putts harmed my card and finished the back 9 with 18 points. Course was in great condition though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 29, 2020)

Played yesterday evening with Junior who is down this way on holiday and my friend Louise. Lovely evening, great company and some decent golf followed by a beer afterwards. Exactly how golf should be


----------



## Junior (Jul 29, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Played yesterday evening with Junior who is down this way on holiday and my friend Louise. Lovely evening, great company and some decent golf followed by a beer afterwards. Exactly how golf should be  

Click to expand...

Beat me to it.  Yesterday evening was what this forum is all about.  Great company,  great course and a nice pint on the balcony afterwards. Thanks for your hospitality mate.  Really appreciate it........and well played aswell.  You were swinging it superbly  .


----------



## beduffshirl (Jul 29, 2020)

2nd round towards my handicap at Stonebridge Hampton/Blythe - 103 this week with predicted handicap of 24 I think


----------



## DRW (Jul 29, 2020)

Was such a lovely day, was really looking forward to it and started with a nice par.

Proceeded to lose 4 balls and as a pair we scored 35 points, wife had a mare and her partner had more than a few putts on the slopey greens, they scored under 30 points

Great day.


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2020)

DRW said:










Was such a lovely day, was really looking forward to it and started with a nice par.

Proceeded to lose 4 balls and as a pair we scored 35 points, wife had a mare and her partner had more than a few putts on the slopey greens, they scored under 30 points

Great day.
		
Click to expand...

Looks lovely.
I think I recognise that hole, the 18th?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 29, 2020)

played in 30mph wind into on the front 9 get to the 10 tee, comp dropped no tail wind back


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			played in 30mph wind into on the front 9 get to the 10 tee, comp dropped no tail wind back

Click to expand...

Average of 15 mph for the round, flat calm....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 29, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Average of 15 mph for the round, flat calm....

Click to expand...

wouldn't have minded that


----------



## louise_a (Jul 29, 2020)

I played a super course yesterday, Cleckheaton & District, the weather was terrible with strong winds and rain but it didn't detract from the course which we all really enjoyed.
It is also very easy to get to being only about 400yds from a junction on the M62.  Well worth a visit.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2020)

Played a mizuno pairs match at etchinghill.

I'm happy to report that the golfer from the front 9 yesterday turned up and had much better stamina. 

A pb Gross 76 (par 70) for a nett 61 made the matchplay a bit of a write off. We won 4&3, could maybe have been over sooner, but I gave a few gimmies to keep it social....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Played a mizuno pairs match at etchinghill.

I'm happy to report that the golfer from the front 9 yesterday turned up and had much better stamina.

A pb Gross 76 (par 70) for a nett 61 made the matchplay a bit of a write off. We won 4&3, could maybe have been over sooner, but I gave a few gimmies to keep it social....
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			Nice one.
Wait til BIM reads that 😅
		
Click to expand...

Wait 'til Lilyhawk reads it; he'll know who to sell his sombrero & horse to. 

Well played Dave.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2020)

A very enjoyable round at Northwood GC, courtesy of our host Traminator, with Orikoru making up the three ball.

First time at Northwood; it is a tight course, rewarding good driving, and requires sensible placement on a number of holes and a degree of local knowledge which Traminator kindly provided.  It is not a course that can be ripped apart, more one that needs to be gently teased if it is to give up birdies.  The greens were excellent, my putting stats being by far the best part of my game.  If I was local I'd be more than happy to play it regularly.  Thanks for the invitation & the beers Ian.   

Good to put a face to another forum name in Orikoru; he'll make someone a wonderful 4 ball partner off his current handicap and should be well able to get lower with some short game improvements.  Well played Olly.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wait 'til Lilyhawk reads it; he'll know who to sell his sombrero & horse to. 

Well played Dave. 

Click to expand...

I’ll happily DONATE it to Papas. We can schedule in an official ceremony at H4H. Should go down well with the audience I imagine.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 29, 2020)

louise_a said:



			I played a super course yesterday, Cleckheaton & District, the weather was terrible with strong winds and rain but it didn't detract from the course which we all really enjoyed.
It is also very easy to get to being only about 400yds from a junction on the M62.  Well worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Great course isn't. Always gets overlooked when golfers are travelling up or down the M62.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 29, 2020)

A thoroughly splendid evening round at Swinley with Fragger and everyone's best mate Paul....and his mate Shane.
P,ayed a matchplay, highest and lowest against the middle 2.
Not if me and Paul won 6&5 or 7&5 or whatever but we thumped them!
I played my best round at Swinley out of the 5 or 6 times I've played there....35 points..wel,pleased with that.
Played pretty solidly, a couple of birdies and one triple, tee shot had a loom at the hole on the 17th...
All in all a splendid time.......


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2020)

As you've already read twice, I had a great day at Northwood with Traminator and Blue in Munich. Started blob, par, triple bogey, birdie which was a decent summary of the whole round for me really - a mixed bag. Finally got some good golf together in the final third, only 1 over for the last six holes which scrambled me 34 points. (Although I will admit to one mulligan and a generous gimme or two while at my lowest ebb in the earlier part of the round.)   All in all top weather, top company and the pints in the sun after went down very nicely. Many thanks to Traminator for hosting and nice to meet BIM also. Cheers fellers. 

Edit: And I have just noticed I've got a fair bit of pink on my arms from that sun.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 30, 2020)

Played this goat track last night

Always a real treat and thanks to Paul for another wonderful outing

Happy days indeed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 30, 2020)

Very pleasant 15 holes yesterday evening - and would most likely have played to my handicap if we had had time to complete. 

But it is sooo frustrating at the moment as my short short game has gone madly erratic.  In 15 holes - six times I had either three putts or very short chips on and two putts - and another couple of sub-6 footers missed.  Now for me that's a lot.  It's usually the bit of my game that hangs together and gets me out of trouble.  Even the law of averages would surely have seen me doing better half the time - and that's four shots - which off 9 is a lot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A thoroughly splendid evening round at Swinley with Fragger and everyone's best mate Paul....and his mate Shane.
P,ayed a matchplay, highest and lowest against the middle 2.
Not if me and Paul won 6&5 or 7&5 or whatever but we thumped them!
I played my best round at Swinley out of the 5 or 6 times I've played there....35 points..wel,pleased with that.
Played pretty solidly, a couple of birdies and one triple, tee shot had a loom at the hole on the 17th...
All in all a splendid time.......
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat it round there can you. Good scoring too


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2020)

I played today, and wish I hadn't. It was like I'd never played before.
Started of embarrassed, ended up ashamed.

I was pathetic.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 30, 2020)

Played this afternoon. Felt crap after comming off 12 hour night shifts but fresh air helped and struck the ball very well without holing any putts.

Don't think I've known the Silloth greens as receptive although we have had a lot of rain this week and the course has softened right up. Certainly not the dry, parched links we were enjoying on re-start.

Switched to a Bridgestone BX ball today and thought it was excellent altough the wind was very very light today so will know better after Saturady when there will be more breeze.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 30, 2020)

Went for a hit at St Andrews Links Academy range tonight after work, mainly to see how it was working since reopening - it's well organised, one way system and balls picked up at reception on payment instead of from machine. Trackman Range iPads have been taken out but you can still use it via phone app. It was busy. Out tomorrow evening but not sure how far round we'll get with some four balls booked a bit ahead of us and then again early on Saturday morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2020)

Slime said:



			I played today, and wish I hadn't. It was like I'd never played before.
Started of embarrassed, ended up ashamed.

I was pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

I was due to play nine on my own last night. Went to hit some balls and entered shanksville. Left the balls dumped the round and headed to the bar. Nervous about my round tomorrow


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 30, 2020)

Played a Seniors BB at Handsworth with Hid, didn't get on the card for 4 holes and quiet F9 with 19 points  but played B9 one under gross for 22 points and 41. Enjoyed the 3 new holes


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 30, 2020)

Played Eastbourne Downs today. Another glorious day on the South Downs. helped by 39 points which coulda/shoulda/woulda been more but for 2 lost balls and the odd wayward drive.

Replaced the regular flex shaft in my driver with a stiff one to test it out yesterday. Didn't get a chance to hit at all before playing, hit 1 good, 1 bad and 1 belter that went through the green! Was it the shaft? doubtful. Will I take it?! Absolutely!


----------



## IainP (Jul 30, 2020)

^ 8 birdies, must have been fun 👍


----------



## GG26 (Jul 30, 2020)

Seniors Pairs Betterball Open at Cosby GC today.  After two badly pulled drives on the 2nd and 4th (due to trying for a controlled swing), decided to really swing through the ball and started launching some long drives and straight with it.  So much so that on the par 5 9th I measured my drive at 282 yards, which beat my previous longest (277 yards on the 14th at Tandridge last year which was downhill).  One of the other pair even mentioned that my driving was a pleasure to watch.  Sadly, only made the most of the drives on a few holes and we posted a score of 34pts. When we left 41pts was leading and so not a high scoring event, but a pleasant afternoon on the course.


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2020)

9 holes late yesterday, just the 3 of us playing skins along with thousands of ants on the greens and spotted some huge clumps of them on a fairway  🐜 😳


----------



## Diamond (Jul 31, 2020)

After scoring 47 (best yet) on my front 9 last Thursday I played yesterday and topped all my hybrids and most of my irons were thick and put in my worst score ever. Plenty of doubles on the card and it was a medal otherwise I would have walked off after 9 holes.  I have gone from breaking 100 for the first time to not being able to hit a ball in. A week. ☹️😢


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 31, 2020)

played Tain yesterday afternoon, in fantastic condidtion considering the GK are still FurL, all the work being done by members.

Lots of Broom and Gorse gone and replaced by natural grasses


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 31, 2020)

Played The Staffordshire last night, what a beautiful course. £1000 membership for there and Perton Park included, sorely tempted by that when we move closer.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 31, 2020)

Still stuck in the good 9/bad 9 loop, started terribly yesterday, (didn't feel that great in the heat), but woke up on the back 9 and came back in +1 to rescue a 79.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2020)

At 7 am it was perfect golfing weather...warm, dry and a bit of breeze to keep it interesting 
By the back 9 it was already too hot and the wind had kicked up, blowing hot air....lovely
Very average round, nothing exciting ay all...
Captain's Day team event tomorrow- a "waltz " 1st hole best score, 2nd hole 2 best scores, 3rd hole 3 best scores and repeat..
Me, CVG and Fragger are being joined by a 29 handicapper.?..i have a feeling I need to play quite well....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 31, 2020)

horrible round at Nairn, hot, too hot, 28 deg at 10am, no wind and swarms of tiny thunder flies, covered in them everyone was. hit it ok but not fun... plus i'm a bit golfed out after playing everyday this week so far. not looking forward to my game on Sat morning, but have guests coming so can't duck out


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			horrible round at Nairn, hot, too hot, 28 deg at 10am, no wind and swarms of tiny thunder flies, covered in them everyone was. hit it ok but not fun... plus i'm a bit golfed out after playing everyday this week so far. not looking forward to my game on Sat morning, but have guests coming so can't duck out

Click to expand...

Whats this no wind you speak about? 

I thought Nairn was a proper golf course....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 31, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Whats this no wind you speak about? 

I thought Nairn was a proper golf course.... 

Click to expand...

well none to speak... of about 5mph... so a gale for some of these parkland guys


----------



## dronfield (Jul 31, 2020)

Played again at Moortown this week - not played there since 2017. 
Fab course in its usual excellent condition, really enjoyable - and as a two ball we got round in 2 hours 40, which was also great.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 31, 2020)

Strange round today, some very good holes mixed with some bloody awful ones. Was creaming the ball, but far too often in the wrong direction! 6 lost balls : driver, hybrid x 2, 5 iron, 7 iron and 8 iron all disappeared into the trees. 25 points despite not scoring on any of the 6 above. Hard to figure out what went wrong. All were good clean contacts but all the wrong direction!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

Nine holes today off the yellows. Too hot for more given I was playing with some older golfers who were struggling. Managed 19 points swinging mediocre and pitching/chipping averagely so that was pleasing. The breeze picked up and was actually quiet hard to play in


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 31, 2020)

Played an after work 9 at the par 3, ball striking good but went off for 4 holes in the middle, got it back for the last 3 with only minimal damage. I found out how to get it back if it wanders which is a good thing!

29 with two birdie putts slipping just by and two others coming up short, putting is good but really struggling to get chips and long putts to the hole, usually leaving then 30% shy!

At least i was knocking in the 4-5 footers i was leaving myself more often than not.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 31, 2020)

10 holes today at Inverness, far too hot and humid (unbelievable I know) 😂😂
Driving crap but rest of game was ok, short game was excellent.
Going to try and get some lessons in as I have 4 left.


----------



## Lump (Jul 31, 2020)

dronfield said:



			Played again at Moortown this week - not played there since 2017.
Fab course in its usual excellent condition, really enjoyable - and as a two ball we got round in 2 hours 40, which was also great.
		
Click to expand...

Was just over the road at Sandmoor today but much prefer Moortown.


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Played an after work 9 at the par 3, *ball striking good but went off for 4 hours in the middle, got it back for the last 3* with only minimal damage. I found out how to get it back if it wanders which is a good thing!

29 with two birdie putts slipping just by and two others coming up short, putting is good but really struggling to get chips and long putts to the hole, usually leaving then 30% shy!

At least i was knocking in the 4-5 footers i was leaving myself more often than not.
		
Click to expand...

Wowzer, how long was your game in total, 10 hours+?


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2020)

Well that was hot yesterday at Maxstoke playing in their AM AM.

Teeing off at 1.30 wasn’t ideal, made worse by the group in front losing a hole within 2 holes😳.

But it did lead to me achieving a course record, in that, I consumed over 2 liters of liquid & never needed a pish😳 

Greens were tricky as usual, team never gelled, & with 2 to score on most holes with 3 to score on the par 3’s & a couple of 4 to score holes, it just didn’t play out on the day. 

I was pretty steady, putting for par on most holes but bogied most, birdie putting on 2 par 5’s & parred them, just couldn’t get those single putts to drop.

Turned with 18 points & finished with 33 off 90%, but could have been much better had a few putts dropped.

I think the heat, which was the hottest & most draining & uncomfortable conditions I’d ever played in, coupled with the slow play on the front 9 all affected the team.

But some good banter was had & Jason our club champion shaft snapper finished with 14 clubs intact, which is a positive 😜

Bring on today’s comp 😎🏌🏿‍♂️⛳️

#YOTF lll 🐟


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2020)

Captain's Day today, best score on the 1st, best 2 on the 2nd, best 3 on the 3rd, rinse and repeat.?
Really good fun
As a team we played pretty well going out  - had 43 points.
Our 29 handicapper contributed 2 4 point holes and a 5 pointer by making a birdie with 2 shots..
9th hole was a bit of a let down with just a couple of points.
Fragger then had a chance to Beat the Pro on the 10th, knocking it to about 4 feet but blew it... he did have a birdie on the 8th so I'll let him off.
We lost our way a little for a couple of holes, the wind kicked in and made things tricky.
The 15th was playing approximately 630 yards....tee was as far back as it can go, pin was 3 yards from the back of the green, we were into a 20 mph wind and it was uphill...won't be many good scores on that hole today.
Nearly a hole in one on 16 - a tap in birdie set us up for the final push and we finished with another birdie at the last.
2nd as we left but there's the rest of today and the whole of tomorrow to go.
Enjoyable. As was the burger and beer halfway...


----------



## banjofred (Aug 1, 2020)

Medal today, same ol' story. 39 on the front and then steadily fell apart on the back. Ended up just giving up on our 15th (actually hole 12, but we adjusted holes to keep people apart) after hitting the blasted 100yd marker and sitting in the edge of the hedge I somehow hit that ball through the hedge onto the other side. I then had to hit that away from the hedge so I could hit over the hedge. But, hit that one into the hedge again and said a foul word and packed it in and took the NR. Just really inconsistent the last week. Might go back to more of a stack+tilt swing since I'm starting to hit fat again.


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2020)

Should have walked Max instead


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 1, 2020)

missed a 3 footer on the last, signed for 41 points. two penalty shots one OOB one in water, otherwise steady.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2020)

Stupid, ridiculous game!

August Medal today. Front nine, awful. Hitting it all over the place, don't know if I'm going left or right. No pars, four bogeys, four doubles. Triple on the 9th with a lost ball and I'm dead and buried. 48 out.

Back nine and it's a different game all of a sudden. I got SEVEN pars and two bogeys for a 2 over back nine, plus I should have holed a 3 foot birdie putt on the 14th as well. Sunk a 20 footer on the last which was nice way to end. 37 in.

Total 85, net 69 which is only +1! It was the golfing equivalent of a team being 6-0 down at half time and coming back to only lose 6-5.  if only I knew what the hell I did differently! Stupid, ridiculous game.


----------



## Bdill93 (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m really, really, really bad at golf at the moment. That is all 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2020)

had a couple of guys down from Tain, enjoyable game but so slow, 12 guys playing two groups in from holing the whole course up, i don't think i saw any of them on the fairway... saw them on the beach plenty on the front 9. one of them even managed the beach from the 8th tee

4 hours plus, played pretty well 4 birdies, happy with that


----------



## Lump (Aug 1, 2020)

Distinctly average. 14 pars, 2 birdies and 2 doubles for a +2 gross round. With the normal CSS for a medal it should get me down to within a hairs width of 2hcp.

Playing partner was a +3 golfer. It’s so hard mentally, I’m not sure how they do it. Think he shot -1gross but didn’t really get going.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 1, 2020)

Iam mentally weak.

Standing on 5th fairway, 310 yards to go and 250 to cross bunkers.

My though process is, don't go right on the beach like 2 weeks ago, do go left like reload 2 weeks ago.

So OB right onto the beach and big hoick left. Got lucky left and got onto the green from there only to 3 putt for an 8.

Never recovered from that and just leaked shots, short game and putter very moderate.

Some good ball striking in there, just need to trust my swing more.

Much windier than forecast, front 9 a very stern test and quite cold by the time we finished.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2020)

Definite game of two halves today. August medal, had a clear run on the front nine, started with a stupid bogey but steadied up to be level at the turn (36, 22 points). Then caught up with 2 slow groups (and I mean slow, 10 minutes on the 10th tee waiting) and the wheels came off. Dropped 9 on the back nine for an 80 (nett 71, 36 points) but with CSS projected at 69, looks like another missed opportunity to drop to 8.

I just lose focus when its so slow, front nine was just flowing and 1hr 10mins, back nine was 2hrs 40mins.


----------



## Lump (Aug 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm intrigued to know what you scored on the other 2 holes 🧐🤔🙂
		
Click to expand...

Another 2 par’s.... lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2020)

Decidedly mediocre today after last weekend and definitely a case of the Lord Mayors Show, Annoying as I hit it sweet in the warm up and made par at the first. Went OOB on the 2nd which is unusual for me and seemed to destroy confidence and tempo


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 1, 2020)

Third qualifier for the club champs today. Started terrible and had a nightmare front 9 gave up mentally after 6 for the rest of the front 9. 11 over par at this point. 

Decided I didn't care what happened on the back just wanted to hit a few greens. A birdie two at the 10th, and a birdie four at the 16th and I walk off the back at 3 over par for an 82. Will get me in the C class championship but was looking to get into B Class today provided I got the cut I needed. 

Plenty good golf there today, and proved to my self that I can go low on at least one 9. Just need to work out getting two 9s together.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			Third qualifier for the club champs today. Started terrible and had a nightmare front 9 gave up mentally after 6 for the rest of the front 9. 11 over par at this point.

Decided I didn't care what happened on the back just wanted to hit a few greens. A birdie two at the 10th, and a birdie four at the 16th and I walk off the back at 3 over par for an 82. Will get me in the C class championship but was looking to get into B Class today provided I got the cut I needed.

Plenty good golf there today, and proved to my self that I can go low on at least one 9. Just need to work out getting two 9s together.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get this. Why do you have classes of club championship or in essence three club champs? Are they matchplay or stroke play. Just interested as I've never heard of this before and in my experience club champs is usually one field and one winner


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2020)

Buffered today in the Monthly Medal, got a 2 and birdied our hardest Par 5.
All positives, just a little negative, an 11 on our Par 3 2nd, yes that’s correct, an 11 on our Par 3 2nd.


----------



## Crow (Aug 1, 2020)

Sneaked out for a late 18 this evening after a lesson on Thursday.
Lesson was spent trying to convince me I could hit the ball if i just stopped thinking negatively all the time and made a full follow through instead of quitting and steering.

First hole which is usually my nemesis, I hit an okay first but then a nice 7 iron to 10 feet and holed for birdie.
Pitched right next to the hole on the short par 3 second but skipped on a bit, par.
Okay tee shot on the third and then 7 shit shots for an eight! Rome wasn't built in a day....
Played a mix of good and bad thereon but better than recent. Made three birdies in total.
Qualifier tomorrow, can I keep the positivity going?


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't get this. Why do you have classes of club championship or in essence three club champs? Are they matchplay or stroke play. Just interested as I've never heard of this before and in my experience club champs is usually one field and one winner
		
Click to expand...

The champs are matchplay after 3 rounds of stroke play qualifying. And it's just different for the handicap sections, allows more people to get involved. Every club I've been a member of has done it this way. Maybe it's a Scottish club thing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			The champs are matchplay after 3 rounds of stroke play qualifying. And it's just different for the handicap sections, allows more people to get involved. Every club I've been a member of has done it this way. Maybe it's a Scottish club thing.
		
Click to expand...

Think it must be. Not heard of it before but not to say English club do the same thing. Either way at least you qualified albeit in a lower section so good luck going forward


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Buffered today in the Monthly Medal, got a 2 and birdied our hardest Par 5.
All positives, just a little negative, an 11 on our Par 3 2nd, yes that’s correct, an 11 on our Par 3 2nd.

Click to expand...

Oh do tell us more! 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2020)

IainP said:



			Oh do tell us more! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Tee shot into front face of green side bunker, 7 to get out, chip back to green and a 2 putt.


----------



## OnTour (Aug 2, 2020)

Bored with par 72 CSS 70 at present. 7 pars (Nick Faldo like golf to start) double from middle of fairway on 8 :-( 19pts +2 - birdied 2 on ten. safely through 11. and then bang bad bounce drawing my driver 15 yrds and shoots right completely blocked by a solid OAK. chip out then happened 3 more times. 

Sadly lost the will finding it very difficult to live with needing to shoot +4 to stop 0.1 back every round. then finding 44pts+ has won. new mindset needed for the rest of the season.  NO fight just flight.


----------



## Chico84 (Aug 2, 2020)

Played two loops of the Princes 9 hole at Hever Castle yesterday. I thought I might be on to a good thing when my first tee shot rolled out to Just shy of 300 yards. I then knifed my wedge shot and just managed to save par. This then ended up being the story for the rest of my round - decent tee shots (mostly) followed by appalling iron, approach and putting play. Strangely my driving is the best it’s ever been but I’ve totally forgotten how to hit my irons over lockdown, so definitely in need of a lesson or two. 

Nice course though, with lightning quick greens. The green on the ninth hole is evil.


----------



## dronfield (Aug 2, 2020)

Lump said:



			Was just over the road at Sandmoor today but much prefer Moortown.
		
Click to expand...

I've never played Sandmoor, or unfortunately, Alwoodley. Have played Headingley & Moor Allerton & thought they were both really good courses - preferred Headingley (from memory MA had a few too many holes with water on them).


----------



## Ethan (Aug 2, 2020)

41 points in the Saturday Stableford. Funny round, started with a sloppy double and picked up on the 4th after casually trying to tap in a bogey putt and missing. Then started hitting the ball better, -3 on the par-5s and no major disasters on the others. -1.0 on the handicap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2020)

Yesterday’s medal was a case of looking on the bright side.  

2 over gross after 12 then dropped 6 shots in 5 holes.  Oh dear.  A lot more ‘ holy molys’ these 5 holes than ‘praise the lords’ 🙄.  But the bright side? Quite a few.  Ended up one under my handicap and so cut back down to 8 after a week at 9.  No unmentionables and a lot of decent strikes. Chipping and putting was still variable but much improved over previous weeks.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 2, 2020)

Had a nightmare. 

First time over 100 in about 18 months.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 2, 2020)

Got a four ball this morning with some cat 1 s all nice guys. I was the swinger of the group. I thought I was down on distance but I wasn’t they were just long popping out to 300 yards regularly. I was hitting to 260 average and 290 best. I think that was reasonable and I shouldn’t be beating my self up. I hit the most fairways in regulation. Just was a bit course rusty and worrying about club selection and short game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 2, 2020)

Fun comp today. Split into 3. Up to 11 a nett medal, 12-17 scratch medal, 18+ nett medal. Played okay, few sloppy bogeys on the back-nine prevented me from shooting my handicap but shot 15 over so wasn't a total disaster, wasn't easy conditions with the wind. Had an interesting moment on our par 3 18th where my ball landed on a bridge over a stream that runs across the course, and as it was within the margins of the hazard I had to just play it as it lied or take a drop. Decided to just play it and played it really nicely, nipped it off the top with a lob wedge perfectly and have a nice scratch on my wedge to remember it   Missed the putt from about 12ft (obviously) but walked away pretty happy with a 4.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 2, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Played The Staffordshire last night, what a beautiful course. £1000 membership for there and Perton Park included, sorely tempted by that when we move closer.
		
Click to expand...

It's a nice course. I always liked what is now the 14th, par 5 that sweeps from right to left ( it has been the 5th a couple of times).


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 2, 2020)

Mixed Board  Comp BB medal and shot level par and Hid on card twice when I bogied 2 par 3's, 7 under but 12 under was leading when we left.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 2, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			It's a nice course. I always liked what is now the 14th, par 5 that sweeps from right to left ( it has been the 5th a couple of times).
		
Click to expand...

Yep stunning hole. I put it in the trees off the tee twice so picked up 😃


----------



## Crow (Aug 2, 2020)

After my lesson on Thursday, spent trying to instill some confidence in my swing, it was the Monthly Medal today.

Confidence lasted well into the second practice swing on the first tee. 
Slapped the tee shot into a tree and bounced out short of the ladies tee, massive fat for my second shot that made it onto the ladies tee but, important to note, it was past the ladies tee markers in two.
Doubly bogey start.
Rest of the round was some good, some bad and some downright shocking for 88 gross net 74, 2 over par. Fingers crossed I'll have buffered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2020)

GET IN

First major (honours board event) since we returned - in fact first of 2020. Jubilee Cup which is a pairs, better ball stableford event. I won it in 2010 with an ex-forum member HTL (now living in Hong Kong with 2 kids). My current partner and I came second last year only to be DQ'd for not completing the log-in process on PSI correctly although my partner was adamant he had done so.

Played off 90% and after getting to cut to 12 last weekend it meant I was off 11 today. Ling time since I that low even for a day. We started like a train with 5 x 3 points on the first five holes. Out in 23 and my partner then birdied 11 for 4 points. I birdied 14 for the same 4 points and he birdied 15 for 3 points. Back in 25 for 48 in total. We had a ball that did 180 and stayed up and three other lip outs so we could have broken the magical 50 point barrier. We've weighed in and the scores have been published so no repeat of last years DQ and we're major winners and I've won it for the second time. I had 36 with my own ball off 11 so was very happy with my individual performance but we simply dovetailed brilliantly to win by three


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 2, 2020)

Gross 83 so 1 over handicap which I was happy with considering it’s the first time out in 2 weeks. Dreadful 3 putt start for a double, easy par on the second and then another 3 putt double on the 3rd with an unplayable lie. Held it together from there with 9 pars except another stupid double on 12... despite a couple of 3 putts the putter saved me multiple times including sand saves in 5 & 15


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 2, 2020)

Sixth hole on Ashludie Links, Monifieth, photographed from third green



View from 12th tee, Monifieth Medal course, with 11th green on right of picture behind some gorgeous blonde rough

After starting back from lockdown playing unexpectedly well, and a month ago hitting my irons as well as I have in my life, the last couple of weeks have seen me badly struggling with them - very frustrating driving well and then shanking, thinning, duffing irons - think I've been thinking about what I've been doing too much. 

So I went out for a few holes tonight with just the mini driver and half set of irons and the intention of just hitting the ball and not thinking about it at all, didn't quite manage to completely switch the brain off - but I did manage to find something and was hitting my irons really solidly. Ended up playing 13 holes, had to stop at 9.45pm as i had run out of light, but I'd have happily stayed out there for a lot longer - that was a lot of fun.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 2, 2020)

davidy233 said:



View attachment 31843

Sixth hole on Ashludie Links, Monifieth, photographed from third green

View attachment 31844

View from 12th tee, Monifieth Medal course, with 11th green on right of picture behind some gorgeous blonde rough

After starting back from lockdown playing unexpectedly well, and a month ago hitting my irons as well as I have in my life, the last couple of weeks have seen me badly struggling with them - very frustrating driving well and then shanking, thinning, duffing irons - think I've been thinking about what I've been doing too much.

So I went out for a few holes tonight with just the mini driver and half set of irons and the intention of just hitting the ball and not thinking about it at all, didn't quite manage to completely switch the brain off - but I did manage to find something and was hitting my irons really solidly. Ended up playing 13 holes, had to stop at 9.45pm as i had run out of light, but I'd have happily stayed out there for a lot longer - that was a lot of fun.
		
Click to expand...


Lovely photo at the top.  Is that a load of pitch Mark's on the 3rd green?   The members need beat with a stick if it is.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Lovely photo at the top.  Is that a load of pitch Mark's on the 3rd green?   The members need beat with a stick if it is.
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed - I’m not guilty I missed just left of green - chip hit the hole, tap in par


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 3, 2020)

Played 18 last night by myself, got around in 2:45 which was nice!

Only had my putter, SW, PW-5 iron and a hybrid. Got 37 points with a blob. Amazing what you can do when you restrict yourself.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2020)

Played in a club competition last night. The NAPGC Clapham Cup or something like that. When I signed up I didn't know the format, as it turned out it was greensomes Stableford! I had never played greensomes before as it didn't really appeal to me, but I was already entered so had to get on with it really. I was playing with my mate so we know each other's games well. And we were playing at Thorney Park, which is a course we know fairly well too as we've played there quite a few times in the past.

I decided to adjust my driver up one degree to 11.5° because I've been struggling with slightly thin low drives and also leaving it out to the right, and I thought the added loft might help on both counts - and it worked well to be fair, I felt I drove the ball better than I have in the last month or two. As my mate is a longer hitter, I went first every time and just tried to make sure I hit the fairway, meaning he was safe to grip it and rip it on his drive. This also worked well for us as I was hitting the fairways, and he was driving brilliantly with the freedom of knowing he had a free shot at it, kind of thing. Course was dry as a bone and he was getting around 290 yards, just leaving short pitches for me to the green on a few occasions. All the par 3s were roughly the same length off the whites, strangely, I hit my Benross 28° for all of them, and it was working really well this time, we ended up using my tee shot on four out of the five, resulting in three pars and a birdie. (The other one I sliced miles right and my mate put it in a bunker so we only made a 5.)

I felt we did quite well considering we'd never played the format before, after a bit of a slow start we had 18 points for the front nine, then we went on a great run of 3-pointers on the back nine before sadly blobbing the 16th and killing our momentum off - ended up with 19 on the back for 37 points total. Two birdies but as luck would have it they were both on holes where we didn't get a shot. Our opponents shot a very impressive 43 points, but they were the home pairing - they were very tidy throughout and one of them's putter was absolute fire. But it wasn't us v them in a match scenario, it was several teams playing where all your points count, so our fellow club members seemed quite pleased with our score of 37. I didn't see the final scores because there were people playing at other courses as well and I didn't see the grand totals of everyone together, I guess that'll come out today.

I actually quite enjoyed the greensomes format. I was one of those who probably wrote it before, off as only playing half the shots or whatever, but whenever it was my partner's shot we were talking about it and strategising, so it still felt like I was involved even if I wasn't the one hitting it. And it took a little bit of the pressure off tee shots knowing you had your partner to fall back on if you hit a crap one. The two chaps we were playing with were good company as well and the pints afterwards went down a treat. Very enjoyable day/night (we didn't tee off til 4.30!).


----------



## larmen (Aug 3, 2020)

After playing so well last week this week it is going all bad again. Putting was awful, and so was everything else. Duffs and slices, really astonishing I didn't actually lose any balls.
30 to 60 yard was still great, just the rest ...

Best shot was a provisional tee shot on the 5th par 4 were I was a yard short of driving the green. The score card says 292 yards but it was more like 245 yards from the tee box to the ball (I lasered it)
Does anyone know what these scorecard yardages actually mean? Considering tee boxes are being moved around those places anyway to protect the area?

A few things to tidy up before the competition on Thursday.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			After playing so well last week this week it is going all bad again. Putting was awful, and so was everything else. Duffs and slices, really astonishing I didn't actually lose any balls.
30 to 60 yard was still great, just the rest ...

Best shot was a provisional tee shot on the 5th par 4 were I was a yard short of driving the green. The score card says 292 yards but it was more like 245 yards from the tee box to the ball (I lasered it)
Does anyone know what these scorecard yardages actually mean? Considering tee boxes are being moved around those places anyway to protect the area?

A few things to tidy up before the competition on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I always assumed the card yardage was just the most common tee position measured to the middle of the green. But as you say tees do tend to get moved around so you can give or take 10-20 yards sometimes.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 3, 2020)

Club medal yesterday. 4 over after 4 and I had pretty much given up already, just to birdie our first par 5, followed by 3 straight pars and then lip out for eagle on our par 5 9th, but tapping in for birdie. 

Sloppy 3 putt for bogey on 10, par the 11th, lip out birdie on 12 for a dissapointing par. 

After that it pretty much fell apart, with bogey, bogey, double bogey and bogey. The double bogey the most dissapointing one as it’s our index 1, a 440 yard par 4. After my tee shot I had 140 to the pin, the ball perfectly in the middle of the fairway.  

Managed to finish on a high note though with a par on 17 and birdie on 18 for a gross 77, net 70, CSS 72 so got cut from 7.4 to 7.0. 

Shouldn’t be dissapointed but cannot help to be after 2 really bad 3 putts and having to take 3 off the tee on the simplest hole on the course, a 135 yard par 3, costing me a double bogey.


----------



## DRW (Aug 3, 2020)

Feel like we went to visit an old friend, hadn’t seen Dave for months, was it great to go back, talk to him, play with him and see the castle, who doesn’t love a golf course with a castle. 

Nice socially distanced game, no group within 3 holes of us.
















Got to love links courses:-

8th 474y par 5 into wind, driver, 3 wood, gap wedge and 1 putt for Birdie.
9th 483y par 5 with wind, driver, 5 wood, 2 putt for birdie.

The rest of the round was non eventful and the rough was brutal, condition was good and surprisingly green compared to home garden.


I have missed you, my old friend, Dave. Hope it won’t be so long until I see you again.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 3, 2020)

Another mixture of the sublime and the ridiculous. 33 points and 4 lost balls. Played some great stuff, hitting 4H and long irons better than ever, but 2 dreadful drives, a well struck but badly directed wedge that ended up in a clump of trees,and a knifed bunker shot that was never seen again meant it was a case of what could have been.

Game definitely improving though which is really satisfying.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			After playing so well last week this week it is going all bad again. Putting was awful, and so was everything else. Duffs and slices, really astonishing I didn't actually lose any balls.
30 to 60 yard was still great, just the rest ...

Best shot was a provisional tee shot on the 5th par 4 were I was a yard short of driving the green. The score card says 292 yards but it was more like 245 yards from the tee box to the ball (I lasered it)
Does anyone know what these scorecard yardages actually mean? Considering tee boxes are being moved around those places anyway to protect the area?

A few things to tidy up before the competition on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought courses had a measured position on each tee - I’d have thought from back white tee position


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I always assumed the card yardage was just the most common tee position measured to the middle of the green. But as you say tees do tend to get moved around so you can give or take 10-20 yards sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was from the measured point from each tee (e.g. the plates) to the centre of the green


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 3, 2020)

Had an extreme case of front/back 9 Jekyll and Hyde tonight.

A terrible 62 on the front and a good 49 on the back, which would have been less if it wasn't for a water hazard giving me an 8

Overall a 111 for my best round out of my first three. And the good news is that's the 3 for my handicap complete and can now play in competitions


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Had an extreme case of front/back 9 Jekyll and Hyde tonight.

A terrible 62 on the front and a good 49 on the back, which would have been less if it wasn't for a water hazard giving me an 8

Overall a 111 for my best round out of my first three. And the good news is that's the 3 for my handicap complete and can now play in competitions
		
Click to expand...

Good news about the three cards. Any idea what you'll be off? What went wrong on the front nine


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news about the three cards. Any idea what you'll be off? What went wrong on the front nine
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!

That 111 has been the best round out of the three (back after a 3 year hiatus) so I'm expecting mid 30s for a handicap unfortunately.

Hard to know what happened on the front 9, had an 8 and two 9s that killed me, again no lost balls just stupid duffs or tops that didn't help. Back 9 I settled down and took my time over every shot which made a huge difference


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Thanks!

That 111 has been the best round out of the three (back after a 3 year hiatus) so I'm expecting mid 30s for a handicap unfortunately.

Hard to know what happened on the front 9, had an 8 and two 9s that killed me, again no lost balls just stupid duffs or tops that didn't help. Back 9 I settled down and took my time over every shot which made a huge difference
		
Click to expand...

Going to sound like a broken record but if you have a common mistake (tops in your case) get a simple 30 minute lesson. I am sure it will be a simple cause and a simple cure and will get rid of some of those extra shots quickly. After that, I'd work on the short game and putting and save a few shots around the greens and that 30 something handicap will soon come tumbling down


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to sound like a broken record but if you have a common mistake (tops in your case) get a simple 30 minute lesson. I am sure it will be a simple cause and a simple cure and will get rid of some of those extra shots quickly. After that, I'd work on the short game and putting and save a few shots around the greens and that 30 something handicap will soon come tumbling down
		
Click to expand...

Yep I think I need to get that. Just simple tops or duffs that are killing most of my rounds!

Hopefully see it come down soon!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Yep I think I need to get that. Just simple tops or duffs that are killing most of my rounds!

Hopefully see it come down soon!
		
Click to expand...

While I think face to face lessons are the best way forward this video may give you some idea what you're doing and give you something to try out at the range


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2020)

Day off today but the weather was filthy so I went to a golf simulator. Rather than play Pebble Beach, 😁, i did a gapping session. I made a note of what I thought my distances would be and was interested to see how they compared. 

Some good news, the distances were pretty much what I expected. There was also a clear gap between each club, 10yds on average. I'm happy with that. I thought my hybrids and 3 wood may be too close for comfort but I'm glad to say they were not,

What it did highlight was that the longer the club the more inconsistent is the strike. A clean strike was a distance I'm happy with, I just don't do it repeatedly. I need to fight the urge to swing faster just because the club is longer. Unquestionably the area I need to concentrate on.

All in all an hour well spent, particularly on a wet and windy day.


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 4, 2020)

Great round of golf with great company! Solid par start but a ropey 5i into the 2nd that was lost in the trees, still managed a point. And from there it was solid all the way to a 81 gross despite 3 putting 11, 12 and 13.
9 of 13 FIR, 10 GIR and 31 putts with 3 3 putts.
Shot of the day had to be the 7i tee shot on the 3rd to about 6 feet... missed the birdie.
Course is sublime!
81 nett 69 for 38 points


----------



## beduffshirl (Aug 5, 2020)

My 3rd handicap round at Stonebridge (Hampton/Blythe)
Shocked myself going par, birdie on the first two holes. Finished with a 49 on the front 9 - a 7 and a 9 not helping. 
Started par on the second 9 and two more pars later on but a 7, 8 and 9 again pushing me up to finish on 99 overall - WooHoo - i broke hundred 
Just waiting for handicap to come in now. I'm expecting something like 22/23


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 5, 2020)

Playing siloth Today, just hope the rain stays away 🤞🤞🙏🙏


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 5, 2020)

beduffshirl said:



			My 3rd handicap round at Stonebridge (Hampton/Blythe)
Shocked myself going par, birdie on the first two holes. Finished with a 49 on the front 9 - a 7 and a 9 not helping.
Started par on the second 9 and two more pars later on but a 7, 8 and 9 again pushing me up to finish on 99 overall - WooHoo - i broke hundred 
Just waiting for handicap to come in now. I'm expecting something like 22/23
		
Click to expand...

Congrats ... always good to break 100 for the first time.  I managed to push it down to 93, but I can’t seem to get any lower ... hope you push your scores down too.


----------



## Tommy10 (Aug 5, 2020)

Cut 1.6 from Saturday's competition, now down to a heady 21.5, hopefully not too long before I charge into division 2  nett 68.


----------



## beduffshirl (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm a 28


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 5, 2020)

Monthly strokeplay comp today. Started atrociously with an 8 but settled down and played decent enough. Driving and long irons / hybrids were excellent, short game mediocre, putting terrible. Ended up with a net 74. Managed to keep the same ball for 18 holes which was a bonus.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2020)

Thinking of having a knock by myself this evening - but winds a-blowing and I am not sure I can be bothered,  But maybe I will.  Gratitude,


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2020)

Seniors Championship today......over 150 entrants 
Currently sitting in a solod 31st place with 40+ cards to come in.
Wind was blowing this afternoon, I think the morning players had the best of it...one 16 handicapper shot +8 to lead by a country mile....
Nett74 with a triple that will make it a 73 for handicapping...CSS staying at par so I should make buffer but it was another game of 2 halves.
Doubled the first, bogeyed the 2nd and i thought..."is it time to go home yet" but knuckled down and played the next 7 in level par to be +3 at the turn.
Standard bogey on 10 ( who knew.?), then a lost ball on 12 but still made a double....
Got to 16, a short par 3 but into the strengthening wind.
Got my alignment all wrong and nearly lost the ball. 
Triple bogey 
A double on 17 and a par to finish for gross 84
Could have been worse, should have been better.
But at least there will be more 2s money on the account
And I birdied 2 holes I hadn't birdied before, leaving 3 to complete the course.....


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 5, 2020)

Went for a range session..100 balls striped down the middle, every club, even the odd fat and thin ones. Played a simulated round and shot -5 for 18 holes, must have been having a lucky day 🙂. Will be back to the normal rubbish tomorrow!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2020)

Played off the yellows which were a long way forward but 45 swinging badly so have to be happy. Putted like a god and wedges were dancing around the flag so happy with the bottom end of the bag


----------



## IainP (Aug 5, 2020)

Late post as played on Saturday but was going to wait for the results (but then didn't find the time). Reason - well I no longer have a single figure 'cap 🙁
Oh well, was a fun 14 months (lot less golf!) & I hope we meet again. Am actually quite glad I did make the mini goal pre WHS.


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 5, 2020)

So I got my official handicap through today...a shocking 37! Gives me something to work on definitely!


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 5, 2020)

Seacroft golf club in Skegness.

First time I've played a links course.

Started with 4 doubles in a row but recovered a bit to end up with a 95. 

Highlight was the 15 yard topped tee shot with a FW on 17 that went 230 yards down the fairway because of how hard they were 😂


----------



## Junior (Aug 6, 2020)

Got whooped 7 and 6 in my knockout last night.  Giving 13 shots but fair play to him, he played great and I ended up chasing the match and made too many bogeys.   One to take on the chin.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 6, 2020)

Played again at West Bradford last night. Course is getting better and better each time, really is in good condition and for £15 hasn't increased its green fee unlike most in the area. 

Best I've played for ages. The grip change has really helped me, especially from the tee. Hitting fairways on almost all my drives something my brother in law commented on afterwards too. Straighter, slightly longer but not always but being in the middle of the fairway is a huge confidence builder. Think I started par, bogey, bogey, par, bogey and finished the front 9 with 20 points. Couple of scruffy holes but picked it up again and finished with 18 back 9. Couple of duff shots as always but on the whole so much better and consistent. Only problem is I want to play more than once a week now!


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 6, 2020)

First one out at 7am. Weather was glorious. Never saw a soul until walking down the 6th I could see 4 women walking down the 10th, they had obviously started there. Had caught up with them by the 13th, happily they let me straight through. Finished by 9.45 and home for 10am.

Played decent, 39 points, but putting is still poor, managed to miss a couple from less than 2 ft. If I could sort that out, the handicap would be tumbling.


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Aug 6, 2020)

Well my target for the year was to break 90 and I managed it last night. I didn't just break it, but smashed it with an 85! That won't seem like a good score to a lot of you, but I'm usually happy to keep it to double figures, so I'm very pleased.

I didn't get off to a great start with a triple at the first, but quickly got into a good rhythm. Only one other double at the 9th and the rest were all pars and bogeys. 

Only thing to work on was the putting - 39 in total, with some 3 putts from positions where on another day I might have been dropping for 1.


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2020)

I played this afternoon.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 6, 2020)

Louth golf club.

91, which is a personal best. 

Annoyed not to break 90 for the first time though.

Needed a par on the par 5 18th for an 89. Pulled tee shot into the trees for a penalty, and then 4th came out really hot to fly the green meaning a chip on and 2 putt left a double bogey for a 91.


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2020)

Just got in from a splendid, albeit scorching day @ Royal Winchester with paperboy, papas and stevew.

The golf wasn’t pretty at times but the company was good and the course was worth the almost 200 mile round trip.

Highlight for me was a 204 yard 8 iron 2nd shot on the par 5 9th to about 18 inches for a kick in eagle


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2020)

Quite liking this part time work thing and playing 4 or 5 times a week......
Out today with Fragger..10/10 to the meteorologists.....2% chance of precipitation and we got it most of the way round...
Just a drizzle most of the time but got heavier occasionally 
Matched my Medal score yesterday for the front 9 (+3) with no birdies.
A lazy double on 10 as I leant over Fragger's line to tap in from 18 inches...wasnt lined up properly and missed it. Would have marked it in a comp.
Then got 18 points on the next 8 to finish on 37..1 under handicap which would have got me a top 5 in the Senior Champs....oh well....
Fragger dismantled once more but he's breaking 30 points regularly now.
Might just have to go out again tomorrow for another go.....


----------



## IainP (Aug 6, 2020)

Braved the heat after a long day at work, didn't fancy trying to race around 18, so let a couple of groups go and thought I'd play two different balls and some different strategies. Cue 5 off the tee on the 1st 🤣😂 Thankfully the 5th was a peach, and was mostly okay over the 10 holes. Went back to play 1 to 3 again, missed a 3 foot for birdie on 1, then 2 more pars.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 6, 2020)

Had a great little knock around Cullen this evening. Old Tom must have been on psychedelic drugs for some of the design. Had a blast around it. Loads of tricky par 3’s on the course. Weather was superb for it too.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 6, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Had a great little knock around Cullen this evening. Old Tom must have been on psychedelic drugs for some of the design. Had a blast around it. Loads of tricky par 3’s on the course. Weather was superb for it too.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliantly fun course


----------



## Duckster (Aug 7, 2020)

For the first time in a comp (mid week Medal) everything clicked. I knew it had been bubbling away close but last night I shot the lights out!
3 over gross (off 13)! Buzzing I’ve done it, just need to go out and do it again on Sat I’m board comp!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2020)

Gross 77 (+6) for 39 points including a 2 on the par 4 11th....with a couple of double bogeys in there
Best round of the year.
Glad we were done before 10.30...ridiculously hot out there now.


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 7, 2020)

Well, I was due a bad round. Don’t think I’ve ever strung together so many low 80’s before. Midweek stableford and every club in the bag was cold... well, 36°C to be precise, geez it was hot out there!
No excuses, just poor golf - opened par-double Bogey-bogey-par and then it was just a grind to make net pars. There was hardly a breath of wind in places which made the 36° feel even hotter. 
26 points with only a few moments of brilliance. 
Course was immaculate!


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 7, 2020)

Ball striking with my irons easily is the best it's ever been at the mo. 18 round holtye this afternoon in the scorching sun. 

Few wayward tee shots but got round for 37 points and beat my mate 3&2 after being 3 down after 8!


----------



## Crow (Aug 7, 2020)

Played at Morecambe GC in a P&B event, tight course and the rough was punishing, read into that what you will for my score.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 7, 2020)

Mixed bag - awful irons at first, sorted a bit later on - lovely five wood (which doesn’t normally get in the bag) from the rough into 35mph wind on my last hole.



Incoming - storm skirting the course as I finished


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 8, 2020)

9 holes on my own last night. Was lovely and quiet only 2 groups of ladies who let me through straight away. Hit a few poor drives but irons were excellent, really hitting them flush at the moment. Nice 19 points in an hour and a quarter, home for a few beers and dinner in the garden, all in all, a very enjoyable evening.


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Aug 8, 2020)

Managed 12 holes yesterday before melting in the heat!
Came off with 21 points, still struggling to play to my brand new handicap of 24 (after 10 years without playing regularly).
7 of those points came on the last 3 holes so I wish I’d have finished the round as my ball striking seemed to improve. Plenty of range time needed still 🙃


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2020)

Front 9 : Drove well, best hybrid striking of the year so far, tidy short game, decent putting. 20 points, happy days 😁

Back 9 : Driving became mixed, hybrid striking continued well, short game okay, putting declined 🙄. Two inexplicably bad holes, no excuse just bad play, led to 15 points 😪. All thoughts of glory and a handicap cut gone 😭. One pulled 7 iron on a par 5 after 2 lovely shots will haunt me for a day or two.

As my son asked "are you going to join me on the sulk train?". Get me a ticket, I'm coming aboard 🤬


----------



## IainP (Aug 8, 2020)

It was "millionaire's golf" this morning. No comp this weekend and most members playing Sunday. Just a 3 ball about 3 holes ahead, wasn't rushing so whenever I came close just did some extra chipping & putting.
Despite feeling not too bad had managed to use up all my shots by the 12 tee 🙁 4 pars on the bounce gave hope, but just one more on the last. 
Was proper hot when finished and a big group prepping to go out - good luck to them!


----------



## banjofred (Aug 8, 2020)

Made a swing change a couple days ago that is really paying off. Hit the ball pretty well today......my putting is pathetic. Hit one decent putt all day......probably 5 putts from 15 feet or less for birdie and didn't come close. 37 points (it was Presidents day...so it counted ...White tee, Stableford) with a blob....I'm back up to 9.5(10) from last weekends mess. Considering how nice it is today, I don't think there were many good scores by 1pm. Going back to my Fetch for Monday....I can't putt any worse.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2020)

played in the Moir silver trophy this morning, out in one over on the front 9, not a bad shot in there and a 3 club wind on the way out, started birdie on the back then the wheels fell off, couldn't get it off the tee on 13,14 and 15, dropped 6 shots in those holes, finished with 3 pars on 16,17 ans 18 for a gross 78, and buffer, pretty brassed off tbh


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Front 9 : Drove well, best hybrid striking of the year so far, tidy short game, decent putting. 20 points, happy days 😁

Back 9 : Driving became mixed, hybrid striking continued well, short game okay, putting declined 🙄. Two inexplicably bad holes, no excuse just bad play, led to 15 points 😪. All thoughts of glory and a handicap cut gone 😭. *One pulled 7 iron on a par 5 after 2 lovely shots will haunt me for a day or two.*

As my son asked "are you going to join me on the sulk train?". Get me a ticket, I'm coming aboard 🤬
		
Click to expand...

have done that a couple of times recently, it's heartbreaking!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			have done that a couple of times recently, it's heartbreaking!
		
Click to expand...

We can bond in our misery 😢. 4 1/2 hours since I hit the shot, I feel no better 😆.

Yes, hugely annoying. To waste good shots with an out of nowhere rank one is hard to massively frustrating.


----------



## IanM (Aug 8, 2020)

30 degrees in South Wales today.... the Celts were wilting..... net one under in the medal... very pleased


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 8, 2020)

36 hole medal today. Played pretty well both rounds apart from 1 dodgy hole a round.

Unfortunately I had a DeChambeau on the 6th in the morning round where instead of chipping out sideways, I decided to keep hitting hybrid out of a half decent lie. Ended up with a 13 which will go to an 8 for handicap and hopefully buffer.
Then hit a gross 84 for a nett 4 under in the afternoon which was annoying as I lipped out on the last for a 5 under round!

So hopefully a little 1.2 cut depending on CSS.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2020)

38 points in monthly medal so hopefully another baby cut. Won't win but may squeeze a top three again with some luck. Didn't hit it as well as I did warming up but got it round. Finished with two one point holes which smarted. Missed the green on the 219 yard 17th and with no shot anymore didn't risk a fancy pitch so made sure I hit the green and took my punishment. Good drive down the last but too far left and then made a mess from 100 yards in.


----------



## IainP (Aug 8, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			36 hole medal today. Played pretty well both rounds apart from 1 dodgy hole a round.

Unfortunately I had a DeChambeau on the 6th in the morning round where instead of chipping out sideways, I decided to keep hitting hybrid out of a half decent lie. Ended up with a 13 which will go to an 8 for handicap and hopefully buffer.
Then hit a gross 84 for a nett 4 under in the afternoon which was annoying as I lipped out on the last for a 5 under round!

So hopefully a little 1.2 cut depending on CSS.
		
Click to expand...

Kudos for just playing & completing 36 today! Nice one with the cut.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Seems like you are on a good run at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kaz. Third in the last stableford, win in a honour board pairs event and a potential top 3 but handicap cut. Down from 13 to 12 and hopefully not too far off 11 soon


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2020)

Played at the home course today, with two mates, one a 30 hcap, one a beginner who just play off 36. Played off the yellows (except for one par 3 where the yellow tee makes it rubbish) mostly because of the heat and we wanted it to be a nice relaxed one.

I doubled bogeyed the first after my tee shot was about 25 yards right of the green. After that very steady bogeys and pars though. Birdied the 4th as well which is a rarity as it's a tough hole. Front nine shot 38 and breaking 80 was on (didn't add it up to know it was 38 but knew I'd done well).

Unfortunately the back nine didn't uproot any trees. Started with four bogeys, then two pars with a decent birdie putt missed on the second of them. Bottlejob complete as I hooked my drive (unusual for me) on the 16th, having to chip out and could only make double bogey, and doubled the 17th as well. Finished with a gross 82 for 38 points. Shouldn't be disappointed with an 82 really but the 79 was there and I couldn't quite grasp it, haha. Last week's back nine with this week's front nine would have been a 75, but them's the breaks I guess. Not enough pars really (five), bit of a 'nothing special' round with plenty of bogeys.

Weather was great. Touched 34° apparently but there was a bit of cloud cover and a light breeze that made it feel perfect. All of us had a couple of cans in my back garden for the post round pint - lovely stuff.


----------



## Lump (Aug 8, 2020)

+1 gross today, edging closer to 2hcp. 

Some odd shots today. I’ve noticed this year more than any previous seasons I’m getting fliers from the rough. 188yds out, wind off the left, a crap yardage for me as it sits between 6 & 5. Went for the hard 6 as it looked like a flier lie....airmailed the green. Over a 200yrd carry. Made a lifetime up and down for par which stopped the head from popping off.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 8, 2020)

39 points today and lost out on the winners prize on countback. Surprised to be that close as you usually need 40 points at least just to be in with a chance of the minor places. Pleased to get the first cut of the year especially as i had the yips with the driver again from the 8th tee onwards.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 8, 2020)

Stableford comp this morning.  35 points.  A decent score, helped by a birdie on our SI3 hole for 5 points through a holed lob wedge shot over a bunker.  In fact my chipping and short approach play was as good as it has ever been.  Unfortunately, the putter was cold and so wasted many opportunities for birdies or pars.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 9, 2020)

Played yesterday, not particularly well but still enough to win the money...Oh and with a chip in over a bunker birdie 2  even though my PP said I'd fatted it 😂


----------



## larmen (Aug 9, 2020)

After I had 3 awful 9 hole rounds this week I had a lesson on Friday. Today I had a medal competition.

There wasn’t enough time to grind anything in so I took the adjusted swing and went with it.

1st tee, 3 of the tee into prime position on the fairway. Duff a 100 yard approach and walk off with a +4 8.

2nd hole, amazing drive, bad bounce on approach, chip and 2 put bogey.

3rd hole, 3 of the tee to a prime position for the dogleg, put it left and I think I got a 6 here.

And do it goes on and on. I never had a bad position off the tee, but I had 2 more 3 off the tee in that. And my par 3 tee shots were not great either.

But from 14 onwards it kind of clicked.  Amazing iron shots, a couple of birdie puts, only bad shot again a long par 3.

And I left a lot of puts short again.

Shot 56 going out, 50 coming in.
6 of the 56 are 3 of the tee, 2 of the 50 are drops from water.

Happy with the play, not with the score. But something to build on.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 9, 2020)

3 birdies, to score 18 out and 22 back, 40 in total playing off my 'Sunday' handicap 17, collected the prize for back nine and overall, big cut on the way. only one N/R after going in the water off the tee. 

Next game not until BHF day at Coventry GC, lets see how the swing behaves on Thursday


----------



## BrianM (Aug 9, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Lost my club championship final on the 35th hole.  Hit it beautifully off the tee all day but struggled on the greens which is becoming a recurring theme for me, unfortunately. Was the right result in the end, my opponent played very steadily for most of the day and made some good birdies at critical moments.
		
Click to expand...

Great achievement getting there in the first place 😀👍🏻


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Lost my club championship final on the 35th hole.  Hit it beautifully off the tee all day but struggled on the greens which is becoming a recurring theme for me, unfortunately. Was the right result in the end, my opponent played very steadily for most of the day and made some good birdies at critical moments.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky Kaz...but I'm sorry..we expect better from you.
I think you should go and sit in the corner and hang your head in shame


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 9, 2020)

My first medal of the year, finished with an 82 (net 73). Dropped 7 shots on two holes, a 9 on 14 and 7 on 18, just some really poor decision making.

Also 37 putts, with far too many 8-10 footers missed. Definitely a round of what could have been, but a bit of a confidence builder for the club champ in a few weeks.


----------



## Eagle2 (Aug 9, 2020)

Lowest score at my new club and 41 points in the Monthly Stableford to get me a 1.5 cut. God you love golf on the good days don't you ;-)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 9, 2020)

Played Hillside in an open 4bbb 5 hours and 20 mins.
Slow is not strong enough a word.
Lovely course but 5.20


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 9, 2020)

Best round I’ve ever shot today in the “club day” which replaced the regular captains day as our captain stayed on for an extra year due to Covid. 

130 man field and I managed to win with a gross 73 (3 over par), for a net 66. Won a friggin motocaddy trolley! 

And with that I also met my target for the year of getting to 6 as I got cut from 7.0 to 5.8. 

It’s gonna be a tough day at work tomorrow as I’m absolutely hammered writing this. Life is good.


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 9, 2020)

43 front 40 back. Club champs was full but got a tee time in the afternoon. Fairly mediocre golf for 17 holes and then with the club champs prize giving on the practice green, clapping and cheering I split the fairway with a great drive. 180 left  I thought I can’t risk hitting Cameron Montgomerie so I’ll club down, leave myself an easy chip - no drama. Stuck the 6i to 8 feet 😎 missed the birdie putt 🙈. Epic ending to a beautiful round of golf. Sunset over 17


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2020)

Sunday bounce game. Great four ball and had a great laugh. I had 34 points not feeling like I played well which was pleasing and found out I came 4th in the stableford on Saturday and another small cut to 11.8. Only downside to yesterday was a 27 handicapper shooting his best ever score and accumulating 46 points in the process to take the cash with ease. It was great to watch and see him getting more excited and nervous at the same time. Fair play and he didn't no score at any hole. Really pleased for him


----------



## DRW (Aug 10, 2020)

Beau Desert, Wind assisted almost drove the 1st, never normally get close to it 

Was 2 over standing on the 9th, decided I was going to drive the green into wind. Three balls donated to the forest, I failed and decided best to move on. Remaining holes fairly okay,  7 over plus the blob.

Millionaires golf, sun, hot, firm and fast, greens rolling a treat, course looking ace, wife playing better, relaxing, what more could I ask for.


----------



## OnTour (Aug 10, 2020)

84 ready for club champs this weekend. one thought practice better train better more focus. expect not to win until the 36th hole #OneShotAtaTime


----------



## DRW (Aug 10, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played Hillside in an open 4bbb 5 hours and 20 mins.
Slow is not strong enough a word.
Lovely course but 5.20 

Click to expand...

5 hours 20 mins ?

Was you not hitting it very well


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			5 hours 20 mins ?

Was you not hitting it very well

Click to expand...

We did hit it well but it seems like everyone in front wasn’t.
Came 7th with 41 pts and £60 each so not so upset now.


----------



## Lump (Aug 10, 2020)

Lump said:



			+1 gross today, edging closer to 2hcp.

Some odd shots today. I’ve noticed this year more than any previous seasons I’m getting fliers from the rough. 188yds out, wind off the left, a crap yardage for me as it sits between 6 & 5. Went for the hard 6 as it looked like a flier lie....airmailed the green. Over a 200yrd carry. Made a lifetime up and down for par which stopped the head from popping off.
		
Click to expand...

Results in, new Hcp 2.4. 
Finally made it back to 2....for at least 1 round anyways. It’ll no doubt be 2 x 0.1’s this weekend.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			13 GIR, 1 eagle 🦅, 2 birdies 🐦, 3 bogeys for 1 under on last day of holiday ✈ 🍻
		
Click to expand...

That’s good golf , anything under par on your hols is very nice.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2020)

round with the boys this morning, started off couldn't have been worse, found one of the new bunkers off the tee on the first, right in the face, and could only go out side wasy into waist deep rough. 2nd ball hit the SH on the edge of the fairway and bounced straight right into a big cump of heather, could only go sideways, got a good connection straight though the fairway into the deep stuff on the other side so two doubles to start with.

all good from there, 6 birdies, 3 on the rest of the front, 3,4 and 5, then 10 15 and 18 on the back... 

oh and i became a millionaire... , our match 4 BBB was for £1m a virtual one anyway


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2020)

We played Bonnyton GC 3 man Texas Scramble open comp, scored net 61.2.
Thoroughly enjoyed it, somehow I re-discovered some of my long lost driving skills but my chipping ability seems to have disappeared


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			We played Bonnyton GC 3 man Texas Scramble open comp, scored net 61.2.
Thoroughly enjoyed it, somehow I re-discovered some of my long lost driving skills but my chipping ability seems to have disappeared 

Click to expand...

I liked it there but the midgies were unbearable.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2020)

I played S&A yesterday, it was in fantastic condition. Well when I said I played it, I did,just not very well 😂😂


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I played S&A yesterday, it was in fantastic condition. Well when I said I played it, I did,just not very well 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I was just over the railway on Hillside.
Course was lovely but greens quite slow


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I played S&A yesterday, it was in fantastic condition. Well when I said I played it, I did,just not very well 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on at Silloth the other day?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2020)

saving_par said:



			How did you get on at Silloth the other day?
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed it mate, we got collared with the weather but i amassed a fair 27pts considering the conditions I thought I done well!!

It's in great nick, a real pleasure to play just a shame it's a ballache to get too and from.

Had a good chat with the pro, a real nice guy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I was just over the railway on Hillside.
Course was lovely but greens quite slow
		
Click to expand...

Aye us paupers were slumming it 😁


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Enjoyed it mate, we got collared with the weather but i amassed a fair 27pts considering the conditions I thought I done well!!

It's in great nick, a real pleasure to play just a shame it's a ballache to get too and from.

Had a good chat with the pro, a real nice guy.
		
Click to expand...

The weather was a lot better than the day before....🤣

Glad you enjoyed it,  out of the way for sure but worth the effort.

Agree with you about the pro, he is a great asset to the club. Excellent coach as well.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2020)

saving_par said:



			The weather was a lot better than the day before....🤣

Glad you enjoyed it,  out of the way for sure but worth the effort.

Agree with you about the pro, he is a great asset to the club. Excellent coach as well.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is. I might be back up in Carlisle next week so once confirmed I'll give you a shout.

Yeah he seemed like a really nice fella, very helpful. You're a lucky guy playing that week after week.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I liked it there but the midgies were unbearable.
		
Click to expand...

We expected some but we didn't encounter any, maybe because it's been quite dry for the last few days and a strong breeze. Plus they've cut down a lot of trees.
I enjoyed my golf today for the first time in a long time, now I'm looking forward to my next game


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			It certainly is. I might be back up in Carlisle next week so once confirmed I'll give you a shout.

Yeah he seemed like a really nice fella, very helpful. You're a lucky guy playing that week after week.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up in Fort William at present, getting home next Tuesday so would potentially be free from Weds onwards 

Yes I enjoy playing it as it never plays the same two days running.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Aye us paupers were slumming it 😁
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t call S&A slumming it.
Playing there soon , looking forward to it.


----------



## DanFST (Aug 11, 2020)

Broken foot and 3 toes, very annoyed! That’s me done for the summer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Broken foot and 3 toes, very annoyed! That’s me done for the summer.
		
Click to expand...

How? That's shocking timing


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			🤔🤔🤔🤔
When is good timing? 🧐🧐🧐
		
Click to expand...

When you've just signed up for a two month sponsored lie down for charity?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2020)

Year of the Fragger is in the throes of being completely dismantled and recycled...
A thorough pounding today....No Quarter given.
Very average front 9 of 15 points..+7 I think....
On to the back and only a poor double on the 17th stopped the level par 9.
22 points amassed to leave everyone's "fave" Mod languishing some 12 points back.....
Got in by 10 before the real heat stated to burn...although it got to 24/25° before we finished.


----------



## DanFST (Aug 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How? That's shocking timing
		
Click to expand...

Dropped a 20kg weight on it. Personal development is a mugs game....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 11, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Dropped a 20kg weight on it. Personal development is a mugs game....
		
Click to expand...

That’ll do it, hope you get better quick buddy👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			🤔🤔🤔🤔
When is good timing? 🧐🧐🧐
		
Click to expand...

From a golfing perspective and a lay off I'd suggest November-February when it is colder, the courses are wetter and muddier and there is less light. A bonus if snow comes and the course is shut for everyone of course. Naturally dropping a weight is not to be recommended at any time


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 11, 2020)

14 over 86 round Whitby off the yellows.

Back 9 was 6 over gross with a treble bogey on one hole... I also four putted for bogey on a drivable par 4 on the 17th. 75% FIR, 11% GIR due to rolling off any green I hit and ending up on the fringe...


----------



## Crow (Aug 11, 2020)

This morning's round was with the Uniroyal Arnold Palmer 1, 3 & 4 laminated woods, Dunlop Tony Jacklin irons 3 to SW and a Pryme XYNX putter.
(Apologies blade fans, the Pryme is very much an Anser style putter, but it's a short lived UK brand so I felt justified in giving it an airing. It putted nicely too.)

Played okay apart from two balls pushed OB on the third, scored 34 points.  I used a Srixon Ultisoft ball from the fourth onwards and was pleasantly surprised by how good it felt, 40 compression. I might check prices for a future purchase.


----------



## IanM (Aug 11, 2020)

Players a reciprocal this afternoon at Ross on Wye.   Always a pleasant place to play, wow it was hot.  Played ok too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Out on my own after work to get back on the horse after Sunday's defeat....

Decided to play off the whites for a change and noticed they were still at their longest extremes after the championship finals at the weekend. Championship pin positions still there as well.

Very interesting how different some of the holes are! First is normally hybrid off the tee then wedge onto the green for me.... was driver then hybrid tonight! Makes you question the wisdom of your decision to play from there!  However, there was only one hole I struggled to reach in regulation, was just short with driver, 3 wood although I do reckon it'd be possible to get on with 2 good shots.

Good fun, seemed to fix the putting and exorcised some of the ghosts from the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Well played. Even the top players have bad weeks so it is to be expected we'll be the same and even good golfers like you aren't machines and can't do it all the time. Annoying when it happens but as you proved tonight on a tougher set up you still have the game. Forget the bad one and focus on making the next one brilliant


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 11, 2020)

Had a wander across to St Andrews Links Academy range after work tonight - think I've managed to fix the mess my irons have been the last couple of weeks.

As I wandered back to the car I noticed that although the Balgove course had people on every hole there was nobody on the first tee so decided to head out for nine holes. What a delight this wee course is and it's in immaculate condition.

Just as much of a delight was the mix of people on the course - When I teed off there wasn't anyone who was wearing what would normally be described as 'golfing attire' - kids with their mum, kids with their dad, a late teens lad with his girlfriend (he played she just putted and had a go at chipping), an obviously tourist middle aged couple with the guy knocking around (Yes I played golf in St Andrews), just a complete variety of ordinary people some who could obviously play golf and a good few who couldn't. Half way round I noticed that a couple of older ladies were starting and they had the golfing gear on and the Powercaddies - if I'd seen anyone of the occupants of the course in the street after the round these were the only two who you could ID straight away as having just played golf.

As I came off and the heavy rain started I looked down the first where there were a dozen people near the green, both male and female - a bunch of what looked like student age youngsters (a lot of students have staying in St Andrews since the Unis shut down) with three of them playing and the rest watching - I watched for a bit and two of them were very decent and one a non golfer - I'd suggest that drink had been consumed before they headed to the links, but they weren't damaging anything or making a noise and with the rain by now belting down they had the whole nine holes to themselves.

As I headed home I stopped in the car park of the Old Course Hotel to take a pic of the 18th.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Aug 11, 2020)

Played tonight, shot worst score yet, 57 (par 33) but eventually got my handicap of 30. 
I know i can play much better than that so looking forward to getting it down. I reckon 25 is a realistic target before winter.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 11, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Had a wander across to St Andrews Links Academy range after work tonight - think I've managed to fix the mess my irons have been the last couple of weeks.

As I wandered back to the car I noticed that although the Balgove course had people on every hole there was nobody on the first tee so decided to head out for nine holes. What a delight this wee course is and it's in immaculate condition.

Just as much of a delight was the mix of people on the course - When I teed off there wasn't anyone who was wearing what would normally be described as 'golfing attire' - kids with their mum, kids with their dad, a late teens lad with his girlfriend (he played she just putted and had a go at chipping), an obviously tourist middle aged couple with the guy knocking around (Yes I played golf in St Andrews), just a complete variety of ordinary people some who could obviously play golf and a good few who couldn't. Half way round I noticed that a couple of older ladies were starting and they had the golfing gear on and the Powercaddies - if I'd seen anyone of the occupants of the course in the street after the round these were the only two who you could ID straight away as having just played golf.

As I came off and the heavy rain started I looked down the first where there were a dozen people near the green, both male and female - a bunch of what looked like student age youngsters (a lot of students have staying in St Andrews since the Unis shut down) with three of them playing and the rest watching - I watched for a bit and two of them were very decent and one a non golfer - I'd suggest that drink had been consumed before they headed to the links, but they weren't damaging anything or making a noise and with the rain by now belting down they had the whole nine holes to themselves.

As I headed home I stopped in the car park of the Old Course Hotel to take a pic of the 18th.

View attachment 31964

Click to expand...

Nicely framed by 17th Green 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 11, 2020)

Played this evening at Chilworth, just got 18 holes in before the light gave up. The course was incredibly dry and the greens had been worked on so were bumpy.

Didn’t feel like I played that well, but I scored 32 points playing off 12 (which is roughly where I think I should be). No blow up holes, but I did have 3 blobs. Starting to play a bit more regularly now so getting a bit more consistent.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 11, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Nicely framed by 17th Green 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers I’m a fair bit better with a camera than I am with a wedge


----------



## larmen (Aug 12, 2020)

This was so hot today, I was feeling dehydrated by the 14th, badly falling by 16, and couldn't even grip the club anymore by the 17th.

Well, another comp done and 105 shots, not making 100 again. This time I didn't have a single 3 of the tee, but I had 44 puts (22 each 9) and an additional 2 chips with the putter from just off green. That's just too many to score good points. Especially since I often chip on from 40ish yards anyway rather than coming in from 160 yards. Take 10 off that and we are looking at a proper golf score, I think.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2020)

strange weather today, thick Haar on the course, something we don't get very often on the Moray Firth.

cleared up by half way and got very warm an muggy, hit it pretty well again though i did double cross myself on a couple of holes where i tried to hit a fade with the driver


----------



## banjofred (Aug 12, 2020)

The short swing is getting things done again today. 39pts playing off 9 now. Once I relax and stop trying to kill the ball I'm making a lot less mistakes. Went back to a 20? year old Odyssey Rossie that for some reason I'm feeling better with so my putting is a bit better. I like the heat.......


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Aug 12, 2020)

Played in the senior rollup, off 27. picked up 27 points on the front 9 (a senior rollup record apparently) to win the nine by 5 points, back nine a more sedate 16. It was also round 3 of the senior stableford cup. So I'll probably be cut twice, 3 shots in the rollup (for 4 rollups) and potentially up to another 3 to my official handicap.


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 12, 2020)

Went for a doddle round myself tonight and got to about 51 on the first 9 which I was very happy with.

Ended up joining the two ball behind me and didn't really count my last 9, a lot less duffs and anything that was hit thin atleast still travelled a decent distance. 

Really need to work on my short game/chipping...not getting any spin or stop on the ball so need to make sure and give it plenty of time to roll towards the pin


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 12, 2020)

Out at 7.20 tonight and managed to get in 15 holes before we ran out of light at 9.20 - much better irons than recently and drove the ball well - nice birdie at 12 - fun hit on a glorious evening on the Tay estuary


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 13, 2020)

Squeezed in 17 after the thunder last night. Birdied the first for the first time and it was a bit of a grind after that. Incredibly warm/muggy/humid sweated like there was no tomorrow but was 33 points from 17 holes. It had just turned too dark to play the 18th, the 50 yard pitch and putt for par on 17 in the dark was the highlight of the evening. stunning scenery as always.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2020)

Went out last night intending to play 18 but it was so hot and sticky that we decided to walk in after 9 and have a cold pint on the balcony instead.......very pleasant.


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Aug 13, 2020)

Finally broke 100 for the first time at my new course last night. It was definitely a round of two halves, the front 9 played mainly in glorious sunshine and rock hard fairways. 
Then the rain came, and the back 9 (after a prolonged rain break under shelter!) saw a lot of puddles and a totally different challenge.
Walked off with a gross 99, 48 out and 51 back in and 33 points. 
Could have been better but I'll take that considering the conditions. Now to try and consistently shoot under 100...


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 13, 2020)

Had 24 points after 12 holes today and heading for potentially my best round since lockdown, when thunder, lightning and torrential rain sent everybody scurrying back to the clubhouse.  C’est la vie.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 13, 2020)

Enjoyable round with my son today in our 3 club competition we were level on points on 18th I managed a birdie to finish on 32 points and he got a bogey and finished on 30 points. 

Not a lot of difference in length with 3 wood as opposed to driver, had 30 points with a full set on Wednesday 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 13, 2020)

Played mid week 18 hole stableford comp this afternoon

36 points 

Only my second comp at the club

Very happy


----------



## IainP (Aug 13, 2020)

My third 20+ handicap opponent in the knockout today, and this time just a step too far. Lost on the 18th. Was 3 down after 9 (he matched me for pars), hauled myself back to square after 15 - some high handicapper play showing up. Thought I had 16 won before giving shots on last two holes - but oppo snaked in a long putt for half. Then did the same on 17th to move 1 up.
Oh well, I wasn't fancying my chances after a poor nights sleep - combination of super humid weather & some vet news.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 13, 2020)

9-hole comp here this evening - was drenched in sweat before we even started

Hit the ball really well (except for 1 in the water) but putting was dire = started 3 putt, 3 putt, 3 putt, with another at the last 

still made 19 points; saved by a 9-iron to 2 feet for a 2 later in the round


----------



## Captainron (Aug 13, 2020)

Very pleasant knock around the Jubillee Course at St Andrews with @Jimaroid. 

Course is very good and there are some brilliant holes on there.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2020)

Had the day off today. Went to my uncle's club, Aylesbury Vale, to play with him, my auntie and my dad. I enjoy my rounds with my dad and my uncle, but we haven't done one for a couple of years as my dad gave up for a while, so it was nice to be back - and my auntie going along was extra as she never used to come with us before. She's really not great and sort of pottered along hitting it 100-odd yards at a time, but she enjoyed it and that's the main thing. 

I did play AV once before but it was probably almost 3 years ago and I didn't remember a single thing about the course, it felt like playing it for the first time. On the front nine I played really well, only 4 over par with 40 out (22 points). Back nine didn't quite live up to it, on the par 5 12th I stone cold topped my drive into the nearby lake which is a rarity these days, but parred it with the second ball to make a 7. Got back to playing well with a few pars, and had 39 points after 17 holes - unfortunately I made an absolute mess of the par 5 18th and blobbed it with an 8. Don't you just hate blobbing the last? Puts a right dampener on a good round. Finished with 85 gross though, which I have to be happy with, only 13 over with three of them coming on that last hole. Eight pars, eight bogeys.

My short game was excellent all day, about as good as it's ever been - chipping and lag putts all left me in short holeable range, ended up with only 30 putts, and no three-putts. My dad played well too which I was equally pleased about, we've just been counting him off 36 and he managed 32 points off that today which is more than last time. I think he's improving a little. Highlight was on the back nine when he meant to grab his trusty 7 wood but accidentally picked up the 5 wood, which he hadn't hit all day - realised his mistake when addressing the ball but thought 'sod it I'm here now' - then promptly smashed his best shot of the day 200 yards down the fairway! 

We got really lucky with the weather as well in the end. It had clearly hammered down in the morning, but we teed off around 1:20pm and it was overcast but warm with a light breeze, and we didn't have a drop of rain all the way round. Stayed for a pint, then packed up, drove off and the minute we were out of the car park there was a downpour! Top timing. Great day all round.


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2020)

Played seven holes of absolute stool.
The claxon then went off and the heavens opened ............................ fully.
By the time we'd managed the 500 yards to the clubhouse there were rivers running through the course.
It was absolutely biblical. Never seen anything like it in my life.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 13, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Very pleasant knock around the Jubillee Course at St Andrews with @Jimaroid. 

Course is very good and there are some brilliant holes on there.
		
Click to expand...

Favourite other course on that stretch of land


----------



## ADB (Aug 13, 2020)

Played at East Sussex National tonight - millionaires golf on an empty course, no rain or thunder/lightning sand just snuck round before the light faded.The course was as good as always even if the fairways were pretty scrappy in places. Played abysmally for the most part, but catching up with some friends not seen in months for a few hours was the reason for the game so my ineptitude didn't detract from the overall enjoyment. If i could hit a fairway i'd be dangerous, but it was a red arrows show off the tee.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 13, 2020)

Out for nine holes on my own tonight - teed off at 8pm - turned out to be nobody in front of me so ended up playing an extra couple of holes.

Nothing great but nothing bad either - plus points are that irons are staying solid and I’ve got my five wood back in the bag and hitting it well.

Very pleasant walk - bit of wind blowing from the East which is wrong way round for this time of year but not blowing a gale - nice evening.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 14, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Very pleasant knock around the Jubillee Course at St Andrews with @Jimaroid.

Course is very good and there are some brilliant holes on there.
		
Click to expand...

Pleasure and lovely to meet the family. How's the Strath been this morning then, any sleep had at all?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 14, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			Pleasure and lovely to meet the family. How's the Strath been this morning then, any sleep had at all? 

Click to expand...

Strath was a nice course to play after a bad nights sleep and feeling very stiff and tired. Fin loved it and even made a few pars.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 15, 2020)

The life of a high handicapper!!!

So annoying. Been playing pretty well, thought I had progressed with some of my game and then bang game is all over the shop. 

Played a course in Leeds. Won't name it as it was in pretty bad condition, it's struggled for a few years but the last time I played they'd sorted a few issues out but yesterday it wasn't pretty at all. Think they've had issues with machinery but the fairways were cut but the cuttings were on the fairway. Big clumps and you could lose your ball on the fairway! Rough was brutal, bunkers not in play but totally ruined. Greens not bad but little things like overgrown tee boxes etc just visually looked run down. 

Despite the poor condition of the course I just played really badly. Started well but after the 4th it went downhill. Poor drives, go to club hybrid was shocking, short again was the best of my game and putting was truly shocking. Our 4ball was a decent group but only my mate played well. I wasn't the worst in our group so you can tell how poor we were. 

Onwards to the next game whenever that will be. So disappointing after recent rounds.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2020)

A repeat of last week. 21 on the front 9, lovely ball striking, all under control. Declined on the back 9, choked it. 2 nil point holes, one which I've never blobbed before in 4 years of playing it 🤬, leading to 15 points. Deep sigh 🙄


----------



## IainP (Aug 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A repeat of last week. 21 on the front 9, lovely ball striking, all under control. Declined on the back 9, choked it. 2 nil point holes, one which I've never blobbed before in 4 years of playing it 🤬, leading to 15 points. Deep sigh 🙄
		
Click to expand...

A good 'un seems close. Is there an option to go at a quiet time and start from the 10th? Break the cycle, change the mindset etc.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			A good 'un seems close. Is there an option to go at a quiet time and start from the 10th? Break the cycle, change the mindset etc.
		
Click to expand...

So close right now, hence the frustration. You make a good point and I think I will try to do that this week. I play 9 quite often mid week and it tends to be the front 9 because of the course layout. 

Part of the issue is undoubtedly concentration more than particular hole issues. I start to drift for a spell at the 2-2 1/2 hour mark. Somehow I have to deal better with that second 9 lull.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 15, 2020)

Medal this morning, drizzled all the way around From 7 onwards.
Started with an 8, thought it was into the wind for my second and thumped it when I didn't need to.
Steady golf with nothing spectacular, lots of chances but didn't really get the pace of the greens.

Shot a 88 for a 1 over handicap, if the putter had been a bit hotter who knows how it would have gone!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 15, 2020)

after yesterdays game where i hit the ball pretty well, which usually means terrible in the medal.

strange day again with heavy air and a slight easterly... and as predictable i was pretty terrible off the tee and when i did find the fairway, i hit a terrible shot.


but unlike the last few comps when i've been hitiing it well but not scoring, i putted very well and got up and down from everywhere including 3 sand saves, 7 single putts. 76 gross so should  get a small cut as there were not any scores lower than 71 net and our CSS is usually two over 73.

prob the worste i'v hit it tee to green in weeks but best ive scored


----------



## GG26 (Aug 15, 2020)

Stableford comp today and finally translated my recent good form into a good round in a competition.  Scored 41pts which should see me cut two shots to 19, but the results will not be posted until Monday.

Even though that was a great score, it could so easily have been even better.  Missed a two footer on the 16th, and in the greenside bunker on 17 and just failed to get the ball out leaving the next shot from just under the lip of the bunker.  It was only when putting the club back in the bag that I realised that I had used my 58 degree wedge, instead of the 54 which is my usual club out of a bunker.  That would explain why it didn't make it out and that silly error cost me at least one and maybe two shots.  I also had two long putts and a chip which caught a fair chunk of the hole but didn't drop.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2020)

Nearly achieved two of my goals for the year - the same hole ruined both!

Playing at Little Hay for the first time. It was raining when we started but that only last three hole really, just a kind of mist in the air for the whole round after that - still really humid though and we played in shirt sleeves. My front nine was superb - 3 over par 39. Had a birdie on the 6th where I knocked a wedge from 113ish yards to 6 inches for a tap-in. Did it again on the 11th, this time around 100 yards knocked to one foot for a tap-in birdie. From 13th to 16th I had a run of bogeys, but the two goals I mentioned were still possible - 1. complete a round with nothing worse than bogey, 2. break 80. The 17th is a par 3, I sliced my tee shot quite far right of the green but just needed to wedge it on. Thinking it would be tough to get out of the grass, I gave it too much and it flew into the bunker on the far side. Gave it too much again getting out of the sodden wet sand and could only make a six. Triple bogey, both goals dashed on the pavement of regret. 

Still, parred the last to card a 10 over par 82. I believe that's my best ever round in relation to par, as I've shot 81 before but on my home track which is par 68. 42 Stableford points. Two birdies, six pars. That's two 72 par courses played this week and shot 39 and 42 points. Definitely playing the best golf of my life at the moment.  My original goal of reaching 14 handicap this year should still be on if I enter enough comps before the weather turns. 


On Little Hay - I quite liked the track but wasn't overly impressed with the course in terms of; nobody greeted us on arrival at all, we had to go wandering and found a staff member milling around in the bar, who simply said "oh if you've paid just go straight out". Didn't check anything, we could've just played for free! No signs on tee boxes telling you what hole it was or yardage etc, so we nearly went from the 2nd green straight onto the 7th, before double checking the map on the card. And the holes around the driving range were bloody dangerous - one sliced ball came flying over the fence and landed in between me and my mate. People don't tend to shout fore when they're hitting from the driving range do they? I appreciate the need to fit things into the space you have, but maybe some taller fencing is in order, we were practically jogging to get off that fairway and out of harm's way.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice walk this afternoon, though a bit frustrating on the front nine once we caught up with the amateur wannabe Butch Harmon giving a playing lesson to the usual youngster and his beginner mate - took a while for him to allow us through.

Still nothing to do with him that I double bogeyed the first or that I also doubled the thirteenth - apart from that it was a very solid round, Out in 41 which is nothing special but back in 36 (two over par) for 77 strokes which is my best of the year and my second best ever - having only ever shot below 80 three time prior to today it was very pleasing. 

Especially as before my trip to St Andrews Links range on Monday I was really struggling with my irons - had a bucket of shanks in the couple of weeks before that.

Drove well, hit irons well, putted reasonably well, weather was nice, company was fine - life is good tonight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2020)

My bubble of good form gloriously popped on Captains Day with a paltry 31 off the yellows. Total rubbish including my first four putt for a very long time. That putter is back in the naughty cupboard


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 15, 2020)

So inconsistent at moment, last 4 games - 39 points (comp), 19 points for 18 hole social, 21 points for 9 hole social comp and todays comp 22 points for the 18. OK, I could have scored a few more points in the 2 poor 18 hole games if I had bothered to hole out but when you know a .1 is coming I just lose all heart.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 15, 2020)

Shot 78 for my best comp round in a while.  Putting on spiked and sanded greens wasnt easy.  Burned the edge of the hole 5 times from close distance. The difference between a decent round and a very good round. 


Ap3 irons starting to bed in.  Still working out how far I hit them but by god does it make hitting mid range shots easier. I used to use an odd mix of blades and hybrids. Power irons are very useful indeed. 

Hit two career long drives too and made birdie with both. We dont get firms fairways much here so was nice to take advantage of that this week.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 15, 2020)

Another round in the low mid 30's.

Half a dozen pars and then some rubbish. 

SHOCKING start with my tee shot on the third going the fursthest in 5 holes and it was a pw to a par 3


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 15, 2020)

A Foggy captains day and as a team (best 2 of 4) we made 90 points only to loose to 107!! A personal 34 points with a blob on 11. Driving started strong finished poor short game saved me with 4 up and downs. Scenic as always


----------



## Curls (Aug 15, 2020)

Royal Birkdale. Played great. Blown away. What a magnificent links 😳


----------



## OnTour (Aug 16, 2020)

Curls said:



			Royal Birkdale. Played great. Blown away. What a magnificent links 😳

View attachment 32051

Click to expand...

Great shot pal


----------



## IanM (Aug 16, 2020)

Been too long since i was at Birkdale... blooming marvellous place to place. 

Medal again yesterday, with a tidy buffer 2 over to follow up last week's cut.   Another tap-in birdie on the par 3 second for a share of the sweep money...strewth I am getting very close to an ace there.  Left on on the lip in July and this month two shots within a foot!  Still no hole-in-one, but we live in hope!!


----------



## BrianM (Aug 16, 2020)

Played this morning with my Dad and brother, went in with no expectations and it seemed to work, best I’ve played in ages, pace of play was excellent as well, 2 hours 45mins for a three ball.
My driving still not great, but straight, had 4 up and downs from 100 yards and in, short game all day was immense.
Irons decent but still not getting the same distance as my hybrids, hit my 3 wood off the deck 3 times, flew each time, glad I’ve found something, was close to quitting. 
My old man was 9 over for round, plays of 16 😂😂😂


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2020)

BrianM said:



			My driving still not great, but straight, had 4 up and downs from 100 yards and in, short game all day was immense.
*Irons decent but still not getting the same distance as my hybrids*, hit my 3 wood off the deck 3 times, flew each time, glad I’ve found something, was close to quitting.
My old man was 9 over for round, plays of 16 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's how it should be. 
Hybrids are meant to be longer than irons ............................ or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 16, 2020)

First competition play this morning, round in a terrible 114 for 29 points..not ideal!

I seem to have an issue with the front 9, the last few times I've been out I've been terrible for the first few holes and that's cost me a decent round..today I was out in 63 and in with 51

I think a warm up or something is needed for future rounds as it's the first 3 or 4 holes that do me every time


----------



## Depreston (Aug 16, 2020)

6 over front 9 .... 15 over back 9 

Consistency is key


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 16, 2020)

100 ball range session. Went well, got the weight shift working, started to drill the ball at the 150 board then went to a 5 iron and worked on getting that to fly high and straight. Went back to the 7 iron and was dropping that beyond the 150, no flight shape but straight. Then moved to the driver, worked on getting that out in front of me and consistent. Then back to the 3 hybrid, hit that straight, which was a world of difference from the fade to cut I was getting before. I kind of wanted to be able to turn the fade on, as hole 17 at my club is a dog leg left to right, so hitting to the left and fading to the right really is a benefit. I was struggling a bit but I needed to get a bit open, and open the face to get it to move. I figured 40 ft of movement would still be safe, it might make the second a little tight but it would still only be 8 iron max as a 2nd shot. So bit more work on that. Finished with a couple 60 degree shots out to 80 yards to get a feel for targeting and strike. Went away sweaty and happy 👍🙂


----------



## BrianM (Aug 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Surely that's how it should be.
Hybrids are meant to be longer than irons ............................ or am I reading it wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Just that I’m finding them easier to hit and the gap between them isn’t relevant as I’m not hitting them as good 😀


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			First competition play this morning, round in a terrible 114 for 29 points..not ideal!

I seem to have an issue with the front 9, the last few times I've been out I've been terrible for the first few holes and that's cost me a decent round..today I was out in 63 and in with 51

I think a warm up or something is needed for future rounds as it's the first 3 or 4 holes that do me every time
		
Click to expand...

My previous course was great as the driving range was pretty close and they did "warm up balls" for a quid. I've been missing it, today I realised I had a pack of those airflow balls in my cupboard and so hit a few of those before heading to the 1st tee.
Out of interest was your competition a stableford comp, and did you no-score on any holes?


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			My previous course was great as the driving range was pretty close and they did "warm up balls" for a quid. I've been missing it, today I realised I had a pack of those airflow balls in my cupboard and so hit a few of those before heading to the 1st tee.
Out of interest was your competition a stableford comp, and did you no-score on any holes?
		
Click to expand...

that would be good.

I’m actually not sure if it’s stableford, I think it is - I only worked out the points when I entered my score on how did I do. I made sure to putt out every hole with my highest unfortunately being a 10. Current massive handicap of 37!


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 16, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Played this morning with my Dad and brother, went in with no expectations and it seemed to work, best I’ve played in ages, pace of play was excellent as well, 2 hours 45mins for a three ball.
My driving still not great, but straight, had 4 up and downs from 100 yards and in, short game all day was immense.
Irons decent but still not getting the same distance as my hybrids, hit my 3 wood off the deck 3 times, flew each time, glad I’ve found something, was close to quitting.
My old man was 9 over for round, plays of 16 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like good relaxed golf , expectations cause you to force it and then it turns into a cluster @@@&


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			that would be good.

I’m actually not sure if it’s stableford, I think it is - I only worked out the points when I entered my score on how did I do. I made sure to putt out every hole with my highest unfortunately being a 10. Current massive handicap of 37!
		
Click to expand...

It's worth checking before you play. FYI the etiquette around stableford is that you pick up when you can no longer score. You may annoy some people if you don't.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2020)

1 over gross standing on the 7th tee, then...............................................................


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			1 over gross standing on the 7th tee, then...............................................................

Click to expand...

Oooohh this sound interesting, I look forward to the blow by blow account but can you hang on til i'm back from my bike ride?

😁😁


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2020)

Me, my mate and his son played millionaires golf this afternoon.
Played the course when it was set up about as hard as it could as this morning was the 2nd round of a big club major.
Poor start with a double but birdied the next but then had another double.....
Turned with 18 points and proceeded to double the 10th
A run of pars and a couple of birdies and im home in 36 points - bang on handicap on a tough set up.
A couple of shandy on the balcony finished off a very civilised afternoon.


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2020)

Summer Cup this morning,  and boy was it humid. Had one of those "battling" rounds, few birdie chances and plenty of scrambling. Finished gross 81, (was my first comp back up to 10 'cap).
Pleased as it's my lowest round since joining the course post lockdown, and also no double bogeys on the card 🙂.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2020)

Roll up today. Great company but played bang average for 29 points. One point in the last three holes is never going to get it done


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 16, 2020)

Went out for a hit tonight with a half set (well of irons - had the driver, mini driver and five wood in the bag too) - didn't have an eight or nine iron (which I realised first time I wanted one of them) so there was a decent gap I had to manufacture shots around, fun.

I don't really keep an overall score when I'm out like this but I was only playing one ball so I kept a note of what I shot on individual holes - it was reasonably good and I was chuffed to get a birdie at the 14th - largely because it's one of the holes I hadn't birdied this year.

That's ten of the 18 holes I've birdied at least once since the restart of golf - that and my very occasional rounds under 80 are the only stats of mine I pay any attention too.

Been a good weekend golfing wise.


----------



## Chico84 (Aug 16, 2020)

Played The Vale in Worcestershire today. Fantastic course, very reasonably priced and very quiet this afternoon. My score was terrible but I’m not worried about that as I actually managed to strike my irons reasonably well today - something I’ve been incapable of since coming out of lockdown. Driver was fairly consistent and putting was good. Despite the poor score it felt like things are moving in the right direction and I really enjoyed my round.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 17, 2020)

Clandon Regis yesterday with a couple of mates, my golf was terrible, the only highlight was holing a 60ft putt on 17.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 17, 2020)

First comp in 18 months, better ball stableford. We had a team.score of 39 and I had a individual score of 33, which I felt was good, all things considered.
Felt good putting a card in again.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 17, 2020)

Went up to play Wick with Go Go, he played really well and shot 3 under on what was a tricky course neither of us had played before. i hit it ok off the tee but terrible with irons, 

great little course, back 9 pretty good with some great holes on it the front is a bit flat apart from around the greens.

very enjoyable despite the rubbish golf i played


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2020)

After the greensomes on Saturday andcthe foursomes on Sunday, it was nice to play my own golf ball today in a friendly 4bbb.

Had 40 points, (gross 79, net 68 for anyone who doesn't like stableford, ie:me).

5 points came on one hole. Eagled the par 4 17th.


----------



## DRW (Aug 17, 2020)

Should be able to see the wifes head :lol:






















The massive bunkers and brilliant steps into

Great to play, the bunkers are stupendous, so deep and unlike any other course, just brilliant.

Was playing well 5 over upto 15th tee, then went double bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey to finish on 10 over! doh 

However it all came together yesterday played 14 holes in 1 under gross, before heavy rain stopped play.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 17, 2020)

Mid week qualifier today......the swing is gone again. .1 comes back again............


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Me, my mate and his son played millionaires golf this afternoon.
Played the course when it was set up about as hard as it could as this morning was the 2nd round of a big club major.
Poor start with a double but birdied the next but then had another double.....
Turned with 18 points and proceeded to double the 10th
A run of pars and a couple of birdies and im home in 36 points - bang on handicap on a tough set up.
A couple of shandy on the balcony finished off a very civilised afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Greens quick and receptive? Ellesborough has some of the nicest greens I have played- fast and honest


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 17, 2020)

DRW said:










Should be able to see the wifes head :lol:






















The massive bunkers and brilliant steps into

Great to play, the bunkers are stupendous, so deep and unlike any other course, just brilliant.

Was playing well 5 over upto 15th tee, then went double bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey to finish on 10 over! doh 

However it all came together yesterday played 14 holes in 1 under gross, before heavy rain stopped play.
		
Click to expand...

Nice - where is this?


----------



## OnTour (Aug 17, 2020)

crap weekend, played the 36th hole i the clubs champs needing a birdie for 3rd, one behind playing partner smashed it to 3ft looked like n ACE pitched and stopped hybrid no6. playing partner 40ft away makes a 3  and didn't even get to the hole. 

Bought a left handed putter in the evening as at 47 time for a drastic chance in fortune. missed about 5-6 2ft putts over the 36 :-( back again next year for top 3 challenge


----------



## Imurg (Aug 17, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Greens quick and receptive? Ellesborough has some of the nicest greens I have played- fast and honest
		
Click to expand...

Very receptive at the moment with the rain we've had... Still very true but a tad slower than normal..


----------



## IainP (Aug 17, 2020)

IainP said:



			Late post as played on Saturday but was going to wait for the results (but then didn't find the time). Reason - well I *no longer have a single figure 'cap* 🙁
Oh well, was a fun 14 months (lot less golf!) & I hope we meet again. Am actually quite glad I did make the mini goal pre WHS.
		
Click to expand...

Two weeks and one competition later, and I'm back! 🙂
Only down by 0.2 so will have to play decent in next two comps or it'll be goodbye again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Played a competition at Muirfield today. Fair to say conditions were quite brutal, rain lashing for most of the front nine, drizzling afterwards and 2-3 club wind (non-prevailing direction just to add to the fun) all the way round.

Very thick rough - not the place to go, even the second cut meant just hacking out as best you can but beyond that was almost guaranteed a lost ball. I was very lucky to find mine the one time I hit it into the thick stuff. One of my PPs almost lost a club when it slipped out her hands and flew 50 yards into the hay - it was literally over waist high in there!

Shot 5 over par in the end which actually seemed pretty decent overall. Just a shame about the double on 17 after mostly holding it together until then. Surprisingly, I had the clubhouse lead when I left - scoring has been awful - but can't see it being good enough.

Got soaked - was glad when we finished, frankly, and looking forward to a bath now!
		
Click to expand...

Great shooting and as you say shame about the double especially so late on when you've no time to get it back but lay back when you bask in the bath and consider just how well you did on a brute of a course in unforgiving conditions for the other 17 holes.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 17, 2020)

Went to St Andrews Links Academy range after work and had to use one of the outside bays as it was full inside - hit my balls and then had nine holes on the Balgove in 30mph+ wind - bogeyed first and last and parred the rest - good fun, smashing place to get my irons going well


Thick flag sticks tapered towards the bottom on the Balgove course - rammed the short putts to see if they would bounce out - they didn't (can recommend this style of flag)



Short third hole with Tom Morris building in the background



8th and 2nd double green



9th green and bunker that led to my bogey


----------



## DRW (Aug 18, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Nice - where is this?
		
Click to expand...

Ganton


----------



## jamiet7682 (Aug 18, 2020)

Ive went from playing 3 times a week to once a week (just moved house) and my game has suffered massively. Last two rounds have been 57 and 55 (par 33), i was shooting 46/47 a few weeks back and was aiming to get under 45. 
Its my short game that is killing me, this morning drove 200 yards to middle of fairway, leaving me 132 to pin. Took me six shots to hole it from a prime position. Chipping and putting is abysmal so need to spend some time on the practice area.

Only managed 12 points so handicap might be going up, target of getting it down from 30 to 25 before winter seems a long way off.


----------



## larmen (Aug 18, 2020)

9 holes today and I played awful with the irons. But for my play I scored really well with 10 over (9 holes), just 1 outside my best score. Again.

I duffed a lot but got lucky with the duffs, for example a par 3 tee shot rolling all the way onto the fringe.
If I wouldn't have taken 2 shots out of the bunker on the 9th , which I rolled in for 115 yards, then I could have equalled that best score again. And I had 19 puts for 18 holes, a couple too many again.  But  I also had some confident 1 puts as well as a few nice 2 puts.

Also had some great shots. Stuck a par 3 tee shot  to a foot right of the hole, another one pin high for a  3 put bogey, a new longest drive at 231 years right into the middle of the fairway, inches short of the bunker, and another couple of over 200 yard drives into fairways.

Going to the range tomorrow, tidying up those irons.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2020)

Paired up with one of the old boys at the club this morning and had a little matchplay.
Giving 4 shots to a guy who's been a member at Ellesborough longer than I've been playing- and I started in '94.....
Some of the lines he took for shots were way off lines I'd have taken, it was a real eye opener
4 down after 8 was the consequence although I did pull one back on the 9th but gave it back on the 10th
Got it back to 2 down after 13 but he had shots on the next 2 and used them well to win 4&3
After being 4 down after 8 I wasn't too unhappy and did match my handicap...
Splendid morning's entertainment, good company, decent golf....and no rain


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 18, 2020)

Played Royal Dornoch with 3 members today, no wind to speak of and it was  quiet... round as a 4 ball in 3 hours, was abit misty and overcaste but nice temp wise.

other 3 guys are all off 3 so the golf was of a very good standard, though i couldn't really compete distance off the tee, all 3 were well past me on most holes, but still hit i pretty well 3 over gross, only bogey's on 2, 6  the new 7th.
course was in fantastic condition, the greens today were the best i've every played on at Dornoch, nice pace a true as anything.


well worth making the trip at the moment.... 

thing that did make me laugh was in the shop before we went out. there was a guy with his son playing later were stocking up on souvenirs of their trip. the usual ball marker etc, and the son says can i have a couple of these head covers dad, why not says Dad, so a Driver, wood and hybrid cover were selected... That well be £330 please..  for 3 head covers and a couple of vall markers and a yardage book dad gulps, how much are the head covers £105 each... FYI theye didn't have the head covers after all


----------



## IanG (Aug 18, 2020)

36 holes, mostly between the showers, at Goswick today. We go there at this time every year and it impressed me again today. Lovely course and always a friendly welcome. My golf was ropey in the morning but a gross 78 with 4 birdies in the pm made the drive home much sweeter. 

Already pencilled in for next year.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 18, 2020)

Got a late tee time for 9 holes. Was a bit rushed, the little fella just is slow at meal times. Got to the club, got a practice bucket, machine gunned them ... all down the same line, but deep divots. Which isn’t really me, but all were after the ball and it was going the distance. 
Got to the first, toe’d a drive off to the left about 6 ft off the fairway, with 110 yards to the pin. Pulled out the 52, hit it just beyond and spun it back 2 ft, for an 8ft for birdie... missed that 🤣. Basically the round was much the same, with me absolutely flushing my irons and missing putts I could have been 5 under after 6, gross. The only issue was the driver was a little below expectations but even so being able to knock the 7 iron over the top of a 170 yard pin and stop it dead from a semi rough lie pretty much makes it all academic. The funniest one was a 56 degree wedge hit from a hard pan bunker to a pin 65 yards away leaving a 3ft birdie... which I missed. 
I have played the last 5 yrs absolutely rubbish, my handicap has crept up from a 5 at Ellesborough to a 10.4 at this club. Tonight, was like the clock had rolled back. My power was there and my iron game was bang on the money. I need to get the putting sorted, but I think it was just a case of blimey o’reilly another close one. The levels of spin and the noise from flushing the irons was just mind blowing... I used a srixon Q star tour in sparkly yellow. They spin, they fly and the check up neatly.. and I am sure they putt fine with a softer insert putter Or for someone who can.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2020)

Played with my usual Tuesday crew. Every time it looked like rain, let alone actual rain, it's let's go in. Eventually persuaded them to stay out, as we would get equally soaked walking in.
Finished in bright sunshine.
41 points, gross 78, net 67. Solid golf.
Got a bit wet on 13 only.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 18, 2020)

Out for a wander starting at 7pm tonight, jumped around holes to make it interesting, courses were quiet - wife tagged along to have a go of my Scotty Newport 2 - bad move letting her use it, moaned about how it felt and it didn't look right - then holed half a dozen of at least the length of putt she's been missing recently, don't think we had a three putt between us in thirteen holes - may have lost the Scotty. Dull and a bit misty but quite warm and no rain, can't remember the last time I had waterproofs on.

Hit the irons pretty well but only really holed one putt of any length - that was on the last for a birdie so day ended well.



Short par 4 18th on the Ashludie course at Monifieth Links


----------



## larmen (Aug 20, 2020)

larmen said:



			9 holes today and I played awful with the irons. But for my play I scored really well with 10 over (9 holes), just 1 outside my best score. Again.
		
Click to expand...

Picking up the theme from Tuesday, I played awful but I scored well.

I think this could have been my round to get under 100 but it wouldn't have deserved it.

I did 35 shots on the from 9, BUT I picked up on 2 holes, both par 4.
On the 3rd I was still in the bunker, or just came out (Can't remember) when I was on 9 strokes, on the 9th I missed a put across the hole green for 8.
That would be 18 on top of 35 for a 53 front.

I came back in 49 including 1 penalty for a drop out of the water.

But of those just over or under a hundred strokes I can't remember any nice ones. Maybe a couple of drives and a couple of chip shots.
I had a lot of good confident puts, made a couple of 6 footers and a chip in from the fringe. Only really had 1 bad miss on the green, that's where the score comes from.

I think I might get a cut to where I can start mentioning my handicap. Hopefully.


Edit: just looking back at it, I had 12 puts on the back 9, helped by a chip in 8 iron on the 14th. I had 13 puts on the front 9 in 7 holes.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2020)

I played today with my 2 grandchildren this morning - they both got a "hole in one" but on different holes 😁😁😁

To be fair I found the Pirates crazy golf at Hastings just not suited to my putting action   😖😖


----------



## YorkshireStu (Aug 20, 2020)

Played well today; although I didn’t hit my best score of the year, I certainly felt like I played better shots and displayed the foundations of some good golf. Hit 103 but with an average putt of 2.55 and with a few poor shots to the green, albeit half the holes worked very well for these, I can see the areas where I can move from a 96-110 golfer to an early 90s golfer. Short game was absolutely on point today, everything from 7 iron downwards did what I intended. Feeling great.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 20, 2020)

Played Ilfield near Crawley today which, sadly, has apparently been sold for housing.  So I wanted to play it while I could.  Did OK ... 35 points.  Like my club, it starts and ends with a par 5.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 20, 2020)

Last day of our week's holiday. Played Flamborough Head Links on Sunday, Scarborough South Cliff on Tuesday and Filey today. Last two rounds in the company of a cracking bloke from Leeds. Weather has been kind and I've played well (lost 37 points to 36, then won 35-33), so all in all, it's been a really enjoyable week.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2020)

Played Whipsnade Park today for the first time. My front nine was pretty awful. Knifed every iron - even shanked it twice. Scrambled ok to make a couple of pars but felt like I was playing so badly. 16 points but in truth I was a little creative with the score on one hole so in reality more like 14 points. Back nine was much better - I think because the holes are so bloody long I was having to hit driver, hybrid every time - no irons, no problem! 5 over 41 for 21 points. 

The 10th was hilarious, I hit a great drive, had about 175 into the wind to the green - hit hybrid and rocketed it across the deck, daisy-cutter, the Sally to end all Sally's - it just kept rolling and rolling and ended up, no exaggeration, 3 inches from the hole for a tap-in birdie. My mates were really pleased... 

The only thing I did consistently well was driving - I hit 78.6% of fairways! Including 7 out of 7 on the back nine. Since I put the loft up to 11.5 the other week I've been so much straighter with it. Maybe lost a few yards but I'll take it. Only hit 2 greens in reg though! 43.8% up and downs, and only 29 putts. Funny old round but got there in the end.

Really nice course. In very good condition, although on the front nine I twice managed to find a shocking lie just off the green. Greens were very soft after 24 hours rain. As I say, quite a long course for me, but luckily I was hitting hybrids better than irons anyway. Weather was great as well, around 22° all day I think - very windy though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Played Whipsnade Park today for the first time. My front nine was pretty awful. Knifed every iron - even shanked it twice. Scrambled ok to make a couple of pars but felt like I was playing so badly. 16 points but in truth I was a little creative with the score on one hole so in reality more like 14 points. Back nine was much better - I think because the holes are so bloody long I was having to hit driver, hybrid every time - no irons, no problem! 5 over 41 for 21 points.

The 10th was hilarious, I hit a great drive, had about 175 into the wind to the green - hit hybrid and rocketed it across the deck, daisy-cutter, the Sally to end all Sally's - it just kept rolling and rolling and ended up, no exaggeration, 3 inches from the hole for a tap-in birdie. My mates were really pleased... 

The only thing I did consistently well was driving - I hit 78.6% of fairways! Including 7 out of 7 on the back nine. Since I put the loft up to 11.5 the other week I've been so much straighter with it. Maybe lost a few yards but I'll take it. Only hit 2 greens in reg though! 43.8% up and downs, and only 29 putts. Funny old round but got there in the end.

Really nice course. In very good condition, although on the front nine I twice managed to find a shocking lie just off the green. Greens were very soft after 24 hours rain. As I say, quite a long course for me, but luckily I was hitting hybrids better than irons anyway. Weather was great as well, around 22° all day I think - very windy though.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad day out then. Worried about the shanks though as you're better than that. You had been playing nice and consistently


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 20, 2020)

I played a round of two halves...



I didn’t acually play badly on the front, I just made bad decisions or poorly understood the hole I was playing, it was my first time at Romsey Golf Club.

I was tired at the end and topped my tee shot on 18, then missed into a bunker and lipped out the par putt, it is a weird hole off the tee though!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a bad day out then. Worried about the shanks though as you're better than that. You had been playing nice and consistently
		
Click to expand...

Both times funnily enough I was trying to go over trees, so I think I was trying to do too much with it, if you know what I mean. Particularly on a day where I was already not hitting it well. I don't want to overthink it, just one those bad strike days. I was a bit stiff after last night's football as well.


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2020)

The garbage continues.
24 points with seven blobs and two 1 pointers.
Lost 4 balls in first 5 holes ....................... but got the only birdie of the day.
Crap off the tee, crap on the greens and crap in between.
Did I mention I got a birdie on our 186 yard 7th?
Six iron to eight feet and my only decent putt of the day.
BOOM!


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 20, 2020)

Played rubbish .. reality is cruel. Missed putts, hit the ball off the tee fine, just found all the bad lies.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 20, 2020)

Out for a few holes tonight and for the first time ever left all the wood/hybrids at home - so longest club was 5 iron - started with a double bogey which wasn't ideal but settled down after that and it was very enjoyable - though a bit monotonous when there's absolutely no chance of hitting the ball into a really bad place - nothing that couldn't have been livened up with some holed putts or a chip in.

Ended up playing 11 holes - after that poor opener it was a mix of bogeys and pars, nothing worse, and I finished with three pars in a row - left birdie putt on the last a inch short - and only really holed one putt of more than tap in distance.

Made me think a bit more than normal - I think I'll go out hitting a five wood off the tee on my next outing - that's a club that's just gone back in the bag and needs work for me.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Aug 21, 2020)

Played yesterday evening and was bloody dreadful. Stood on the first hole of a new course just as a mate from work was walking off the 9th who proceeded to watch me shank my tee shot into the bushes.
Went 3 off the tee and creamed one down the right of the fairway.

From there on out it was pretty dire, almost all my tee shots were pulled wildly left, except on holes with hazards to the right where I managed to push them into the hazards.

Very frustrating and probably the last round I’ll play before I get a full course of lessons and a load of practice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

3-off-the-tee said:



			Played yesterday evening and was bloody dreadful. Stood on the first hole of a new course just as a mate from work was walking off the 9th who proceeded to watch me shank my tee shot into the bushes.
Went 3 off the tee and creamed one down the right of the fairway.

From there on out it was pretty dire, almost all my tee shots were pulled wildly left, except on holes with hazards to the right where I managed to push them into the hazards.

Very frustrating and probably the last round I’ll play before I get a full course of lessons and a load of practice.
		
Click to expand...

Stay patient. It'll come and I'm sure the lessons and practice will reap rewards.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Aug 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stay patient. It'll come and I'm sure the lessons and practice will reap rewards.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely mate 👍 cheers.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2020)

played 14 today in 22mph wind, gusting to 40 odd. Was 2 under h/cap, before we bailed due to horizontal rain. Not nice.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2020)

A later than normal Friday round for us today...and blowing a hoolie...nigh on 30mph gusting 45 to 50 and Ellesborough's front 9 is totally exposed to it..
It was......a challenge...my highlight was a par on the 530 yard 15th right into the teeth of it..
Almost missed the rain..just a few spots as we finished..
I think it's safe to say Fragger didn't cope well with the conditions....


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2020)

played last night at the kings, first time in a fair few weeks. guested a couple of Dornoch  members and one of thire mates from Dunbar who was  up.

nice evening, tee's off at 5.30 and had to play the last in near darkness as it clowded over the last few holes... which brought out  the midge up ther hill there. 

good company, but my golf was shocking, i doubt i hit a single decent shot.... even thought about hitting the range this morning..... luckily it rained


----------



## Junior (Aug 21, 2020)

Tapped it round in 1 over Wednesday evening. Worst I could have scored too.  Hardly missed a shot.

Still buzzing and planning to quit my job and turn pro I thought I'd go to the range in prep for the medal tomorrow.  Cue the big push right followed by the flat pull lefts.   Could hardly keep it on the straight.  

God knows what to expect tomorrow with card in hand.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 21, 2020)

Done my back in so a couple of weeks off for me....

40 mph plus winds all day and the coast road is closed due to tidal flooding so missed nothing today 

20 mph plus winds and rain tomorrow so missing nothing 

Annoying that I did my back in wrestling with the bike rack on the car after the old one broke prior to setting off on my holidays last week. Had to buy one quick and it was a piece of junk from Halfords that has done for me


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 22, 2020)

Played with my mate, against his dad and his uncle last night in a pairs match at worsley. Mates dad and uncle both decent players (single figures) and my mate and I off 18 and 20 respectively. Amazingly we'd won it by the 16th! I think because we're both fairly new to the sport, we're at the stage where we either bomb a hole or we birdie/par it - and thankfully when one of us was played a bad hole the other played well!

Mixed game from myself, I'd had a couple of horror rounds recently and had spent a bit of time at the range trying to sort my drive out. It hasnt worked. Still picked up 5 pars though but went 3 off the tee on about 5 holes. Also had a few where I played a shot that went just off the fairway and just disappeared, not even into thick rough or trees, just vanished. So I ended up not scoring on them. 

Hey ho, the big inaugural Swingers Club Major today with the lads so that will be good fun! Driver will be staying at home I suspect.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 22, 2020)

Went round the Hotchkin yesterday in an absolute gale. Wind was brutal. Was a fun round though as asked to fill a spot in a team open. We had 80 points (I contributed about 15 ) and were only 6 back from the winners.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 22, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Went round the Hotchkin yesterday in an absolute gale. Wind was brutal. Was a fun round though as asked to fill a spot in a team open. We had 80 points (I contributed about 15 ) and were only 6 back from the winners.
		
Click to expand...

I bet that was an experience for the other 3 😂


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 22, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I bet that was an experience for the other 3 😂
		
Click to expand...

They were really thankful we could help them out. 

I can’t understand why 🤣


----------



## timd77 (Aug 22, 2020)

Club stableford comp, 10 points on the front 9, had an absolute mare with bunker trouble, yes, I need to learn how to get out of them, but I was unlucky to be in them in the first place. Took 3 shots to get out of one and the 3rd shot went OOB! Could’ve cried and jacked it all in there and then.

21 points on the back 9, so everything is fine and I don’t need to practice bunker shots after all! 

Stupid game. 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 22, 2020)

quite wind in the pullar this morning at Nairn, started raining on the 2nd, but stopped by the 5th and the sun came out.

hit it OK but tough going out, 2 birdies for a 78 gross so will be a buffer i'd imagine, raining again by the 16th, now its hammering it down, so doubt there will be many play today


----------



## banjofred (Aug 22, 2020)

Well....I'm hitting the ball decently most of the time.....but anywhere near the green I might as well use


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2020)

Since I've had some storming rounds lately I was looking forward to entering the medal today and have a chance of getting the handicap down. Well, you can guess how that went. Shot 90, net 74 (six over). Just felt like a constant struggle to hit any decent shots. Went from 78% fairways on Thursday to 31% today. Only managed three pars. Barely any up and downs, 36 putts. Final nail in the coffin was a triple on the par 3 17th - without that it could have been passable. But it's my worst round since end of May. Ah well. Could've been worse, my mate NRed and buggered off home after the 12th.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 22, 2020)

played today and NR'd in a medal. Was 2 under through 10 playing solid golf until I lost my footing in some kind of burrow hidden in the rough which jarred my back. The subsequent practice swing had me writhing in pain and I had to call it a day as I have recurring lower back issues and didn't want to put myself out for the foreseeable. Playing partner was playing solid golf too so I hobbled through the rest of round to keep his card going.

Now lay on the sofa with a beer and I got out of mowing the garden so some good has come of the day at least.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 22, 2020)

stableford today, started with a 6 on a par 3 for 0 points, signed for 40 after 18 holes, 17 out and 23 in, a little handicap cut is on the cards.

41 points three weeks ago got me 1.0 cut, in buffer during the club championships, so the game is starting to work more consistently


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2020)

...and I had a shocker scoring all of 22 s/f points.  

Just to add to the fun my driver snapped.  

No matter. All will be well. My Mrs said before I left home for the course that I can have a new set of irons for my birthday (which is today) and when I got home and mentioned my driver said I can have a new driver as well - even if it does cost £400 (what an absurd amount of money for a single golf club).  Pity I currently hate the game 🙄

Mind you - she doesn’t expect me to replace whatever new clubs I get for at least ten years - only reason she’s letting me spend such a stupid amount of money.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 22, 2020)

Played the medal this afternoon. New irons in the bag which, when I did hit them properly, we’re great, even on the mush it’s. The bad ones were definitely me, mainly fats. Horrible weather though, Andy he less said about the score, the better


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2020)

Played a roll up game. Still very gusty winds and had an old Ping Anser 2 Cadence in the bag on a whim. Flew round the first 7 holes in one over gross. Tried to be clever on the short 8th and hit a little punch in. Not a shot I hit often and didn't come off for a double. . Poor tee shot on 9 for another double offset by birdie on 10. Got scrappy on the back nine but managed to keep ticking along for a respectable 34 which given the conditions I'd have taken at the start

The Ping worked reasonably well although missed a couple of 3-4 footers on the back nine. I think with some work with the Visio mat and gates it'll soon come back and bearing in mind I was using a slightly harder ball (NXT tour) I was pleased on my distance control and feel


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 23, 2020)

Monthly stableford yesterday in windy conditions.

Played quite conservatively, really thinking about club selection on every shot, not just hitting driver every hole and came in with 37 points. No blobs, just really solid golf. Winning score looks like 41 points so I'm over the moon with how I did.


----------



## Junior (Aug 23, 2020)

Junior said:



			Tapped it round in 1 over Wednesday evening. Worst I could have scored too.  Hardly missed a shot.

Still buzzing and planning to quit my job and turn pro I thought I'd go to the range in prep for the medal tomorrow.  Cue the big push right followed by the flat pull lefts.   Could hardly keep it on the straight.

God knows what to expect tomorrow with card in hand.
		
Click to expand...

Well, after a okish front 9 of 4 over  (1 treble on our tough 3rd but 8 holes of really steady stuff)  I promptly imploded.  Greenside in 2 on 10 resulted in a double, then I hit 2 x 4i in the hay for 2 lost balls on 11 and an NR.  I thought id find the 2nd, but then cba going back to the tee with my card effectively gone.  My first NR in a long time.  The wind was howling off the left and I just couldn't bring myself to hit it far enough left.

Made a few pars coming in but my heart wasn't really in it.  Gutted really as I felt I played decent.  2 bad iron shots and 1 bad chip literally cost me my round.  Golfs a tough game sometimes.


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 23, 2020)

Meant to be out this afternoon, pouring of rain this morning and more forecast for later so we cancelled. Typically brightening up now!

My only consolation is that if the rain stays off it’ll be horrible underfoot as it’s been torrential rain here for a few days


----------



## Slime (Aug 23, 2020)

Just been over my horrors of last week.
I hit 4 fairways and 2 greens ...................... one of which I birdied.
Just 2 greens out of 18, and that's with six par 3s!
Horrific.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 23, 2020)

Turned up yesterday and we were joined by a scratch player and played a friendly matchplay pairs off of the competition tees, me with a 6 handicapper and the scratch player with an 18 handicapper.  It was a very enjoyable round.  I started nervously and made a mess of our straightforward first, but a 200 yard 5 iron downwind onto to edge of our second green calmed me down.  I was great watching someone, who although not particularly long was just super consistent.  My PP joked that watching him was boring, but I would love to play boring golf like that.

My birdie on the par 5 7th drew us level for the first time and my par on the long par 4 11th put us 3up.  Knowing that only pars were going to be good enough to win holes concentrated the mind and we won the match when my birdie putt on 17 stopped just couple of inches short of the hole to be conceded.  What the round taught me was that I need to keep the concentration going whoever I play with and pleased with the return of 6 pars and a birdie for what would have scored 39 points.  Shows that there is still scope to get cut a few shots from my new handicap.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 23, 2020)

playing off my 'Sunday Roll-Up' handicap of 14, I managed 37 points, took the overall prize as a bonus.


----------



## Crow (Aug 23, 2020)

Club Championships today, 36 holes.

You know that feeling when you wish you'd stayed at home?

Morning round started well as I parred my nemesis the first but things went quickly downhill with a 9 on the par 4 third and didn't hit one OB, lose a ball or go in a bunker, just my abysmal short game to thank for the 9.
But that was small fry compared to the par 5 15th where I scored an 11! Two duffed shots into the pond helping me to that milestone.
Scored 101!  First time I can remember being over 100 for ages.

Afternoon round started okay until the 6th when I went double, double, triple, quad......
A four putt from 12 feet on the sloping 14th green emphasised how pathetic my putting had been all day.
94 gross for the afternoon round, haven't seen the result yet but there are a few high handicappers playing who might save me from being dead last. 

The Dunlop Tony Jacklin irons, Uniroyal Arnold Palmer woods and usually reliable Greenway putter will not be gracing the course again for a while.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2020)

Managed a respectable 35 points in the roll up despite not driving the ball well. Short game much better and kept the Ping putter in from yesterday which worked well. Same as yesterday really and out under handicap and then frittered shots away on the back


----------



## Lump (Aug 23, 2020)

Golf is a funny sport.
Full (broken) nights sleep before saturdays round. A decent warm up pre round, hitting the ball well and driver on a rope. 
Played like a proper window licker scoring 26pts.
Then went off to work and worked a long wet night shift. The combo of wet and the slight wind made my back stiffen up, something that’s very odd for me. My back is solid and has never done this before. 

Had 2hrs kip before getting up still feeling sore and kinda outa it due to lack of sleep.
Rocked up 5mins before my tee time thanks to a road closures as result of spilt diesel. 
5 putts on the putting green and off for a Sunday medal. 
cue some of the best golf I’ve played this year, in some very trying weather. 
-1gross and possibly a medal win. 
May have peaked a week early, club champs next week...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2020)

Lump said:



			Golf is a funny sport.
Full (broken) nights sleep before saturdays round. A decent warm up pre round, hitting the ball well and driver on a rope.
Played like a proper window licker scoring 26pts.
Then went off to work and worked a long wet night shift. The combo of wet and the slight wind made my back stiffen up, something that’s very odd for me. My back is solid and has never done this before.

Had 2hrs kip before getting up still feeling sore and kinda outa it due to lack of sleep.
Rocked up 5mins before my tee time thanks to a road closures as result of spilt diesel.
5 putts on the putting green and off for a Sunday medal.
cue some of the best golf I’ve played this year, in some very trying weather.
-1gross and possibly a medal win.
May have peaked a week early, club champs next week...
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agree. A number of times I've hit the ball well on the range, gone to the putting green full of confidence and then wandered to the first tee and played like a clown. One under gross is superb shooting and hope you win. I wouldn't think of it as peaking too early, merely finding form at the ideal time. I guess the only variable is your pre-game warm up routine for next week


----------



## Reemul (Aug 23, 2020)

Played front nine with my 13 year old son today. He has new F9 irons and some F9 fairway woods. I shot +6 and he shot +4 including a 6 on one of the Par 4's.

I am 5ft 8 and he is now 5ft 6. Shot up in size and bulk. On hole 4 which is a 320y dog leg right par 4, he hit his 3w set to a 4w loft 248 yards. This year he has gone from 1 club behind me to 1 club more than me, it's frightening how far he can hit the thing at 13. Our 9th hole is a par 5 and he is hitting the green in 2.

Really enjoyed getting my ass handed to me..


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 23, 2020)

Was busy photographing Dundee United v Celtic yesterday and had the granddaughter visiting today so it was after 7pm when I got the chance to wander out for a few holes - intended playing nine and on a dry, dead still, evening on a quiet course that looked very possible - but as I walked to the 6th tee I noticed the wind getting up strong and had a look in the direction it was coming from - big rain storm coming. 

Decided to play 6 and 7 which would bring me to the right end of the course and just after I’d walked off the course the rain started. Got pretty damp on the 800 yard walk from 7th green to my house.

Golf was nothing special but nothing terrible either - was really just a walk with clubs - I wanted to get out because I’m very much aware that my summer of playing golf as much as I want is just about over - I’d expect to be photographing football most weekends and a few midweek nights too from now on - and the evening light for a quick nine is fast going too.

Hopefully I’ll still manage to get out a bit - if there’s been one good thing about this year it’s that I’ve had time to play lots of golf and I’ve loved it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 23, 2020)

A quite staggering gross 94 at StMikes today, 4 lost balls and a 0.1 happily received with my first competition card of the year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 23, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			A quite staggering gross 94 at StMikes today, 4 lost balls and a 0.1 happily received with my first competition card of the year. 

Click to expand...

Nice to see the @Captainron effect is rubbing off nicely Jim 😉

Congratulations


----------



## DRW (Aug 24, 2020)

Played Sat in a slight breeze,  two lost balls, 4 three putts, shot 7 over. if only round.

Yesterday couldn't find the planet off the tee, had a great time wandering in the trees and looking at twigs, leaves, worm casts and into the dark abyss, lovin' it. Won the matchplay as son/wife played worse than me


----------



## banjofred (Aug 24, 2020)

There's hope. 39 on the front 9 and as usual when playing well started swinging a little harder on the back 9. Been watching Fred Couples more on YouTube....trying to copy how easy/lazy his swing looks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2020)

banjofred said:



			There's hope. 39 on the front 9 and as usual when playing well started swinging a little harder on the back 9. Been watching Fred Couples more on YouTube....trying to copy how easy/lazy his swing looks.
		
Click to expand...

There was an interview with him in GM a couple of months ago. He talked about having a light grip on his driver. I try to remember this and it helps to keep the swing smooth, funny how by doing one thing another just follows without trying . It is hard to break the habit of squeezing the club to death though . It makes a big difference.


----------



## mister v (Aug 24, 2020)

played on sunday in a medal and shot a nett 78. this was a minor mirale having just come through a 4 week period of the sherman tanks where at its peak i ended up scoring 20 points (in total) and recording 30 shanks in a round....... I had a pitching and chipping lesson on the monday and then practiced every day before sundays comp and was over the moon to hit a nett 78, it could have easily been lower and then again it could have been higher...... but after working hard in practice and seeing the results of it im going to do the same again and go into next weeks competion with actual hope!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2020)

played 2 man Scramble at Tain on Sunday and it taking 4 and half hours, hit it quitre well but didn't really hole all the birdie chances we had on the front 9, better on the back. my PP really struggled off the tee, and we have to have a min of 6 drives each, and we used ll mine on the front 9 we had to take his out the rough and bunker in the closing holes to get his drives in doubt we will be anywhere, esp as the two young guys we played with had high handicaps and one played like a cat 1, hit an iron past my sunday best drive a couple of times

Nairn this morning... greens slower than in winter, don't think they had been cut since Sat... V V poor


----------



## banjofred (Aug 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There was an interview with him in GM a couple of months ago. He talked about having a light grip on his driver. I try to remember this and it helps to keep the swing smooth, funny how by doing one thing another just follows without trying . It is hard to break the habit of squeezing the club to death though . It makes a big difference.
		
Click to expand...

That's part of what I've been trying to do. There is a practice club called a Medicus that a friend of mine bought (this was like 20 years ago....they still sell them).......you really have to swing them smooth with no sudden movements or change of direction or the shaft/hinge breaks. Going to mid-size grips I think has helped a little as well in keeping my hands looser. I'm real tempted in at least trying the jumbo grips.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Since I've had some storming rounds lately I was looking forward to entering the medal today and have a chance of getting the handicap down. Well, you can guess how that went. Shot 90, net 74 (six over). Just felt like a constant struggle to hit any decent shots. Went from 78% fairways on Thursday to 31% today. Only managed three pars. Barely any up and downs, 36 putts. Final nail in the coffin was a triple on the par 3 17th - without that it could have been passable. But it's my worst round since end of May. Ah well. Could've been worse, my mate NRed and buggered off home after the 12th. 

Click to expand...

Soooo it turns out I won this competition. Me and my NRed mate were the only two people who entered. I guess there won't be much of a prize, maybe it'll pay my next comp entry if I'm lucky.   That also means I've been saved from the 0.1 again. Champione!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2020)

Played after work yesterday, dismantled Fragger again but it was one of those rounds where, apart from the first 4 holes that I parred with relative ease, I don't feel I played particularly well but still came in under handicap....

Short putting was appalling, missed about 4 or 5 4 footers but the scoring just seemed to trundle along. Normally I'm pretty solid from that distance.
A birdie on the difficult 17th helped no end but another missed short one on 18 meant finishing on 37 points instead of, possibly, many more.
Even had a blob thrown in there...


----------



## Tommy10 (Aug 25, 2020)

26 points in stableford on Saturday, at least I got a nice photo while I was out..........


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			26 points in stableford on Saturday, at least I got a nice photo while I was out..........

View attachment 32148

Click to expand...

Mar Hall?


----------



## Tommy10 (Aug 25, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Mar Hall?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 3rd green at Mar Hall with the Waverley on the river, at least the views are always consistent


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Yeah 3rd green at Mar Hall with the Waverley on the river, at least the views are always consistent
		
Click to expand...

I played there on the Turnberry trip.

wqs some lovely views. My golf was similar to yours by the sounds of things.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2020)

Just got in and freshened up after 18 at RCP. 

To say it was brutal was an understatement. We set off into the wind for the first, but with it helping for the next 6 holes.
after 7 I was on a whopping 4 points.

A birdie on the 8th set me on my way to the run of harder holes. A further 19 points has me mid table and looking like I’m playing tomorrow.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 25, 2020)

Played at Shirley Park yesterday ... a course I normally do well at.  I played fairly soundly tee to green but, for some reason, my putting was AWFUL ... must have three putted on 10 greens.  26 points 💩 💩


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 25, 2020)

Second go at Royal Cinque Ports - second failure. 

Worst weather conditions I’ve ever played in, meaning the day that I’ve booked off from work tomorrow was a total waste as I didn’t make the cut for the second day. 

14 points. 14 POINTS. Absolute shambles. Was so angry I was about to cry. Wind and rain defeated me. Big ups to @Papas1982 who grinded and is playing tomorrow again when I’ll be sitting on a train home to London crying inside.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Incredibly, I picked up a Mar Hall teepeg today on my course near Watford 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

One time we were playing at Huntswood in Taplow, and my mate found a ball with 'Haste Hill' stamped on it. What are the odds of that we thought? Later on we found out that our captain and a few others were playing a match there on the same day.  Was the captain's ball as well, it was offered back to him but he wouldn't take it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 26, 2020)

Had my first bad round in a while, gotta have some bad days and it’s given me something to work on/

I think I have just misapplied or over applied something I was doing and started doing something I shouldn’t, this happens often so I am aware of it and how to mentally handle it.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2020)

played nairn with the boys, hit it pretty well again though didn't hole any putts, mannaged 17 pars and one bogey... happy with that, in a tricky northerly


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2020)

I was just about to finish writing my golf resignation entitled "Golf is a bitch and I'm not going out with her anymore " when suddenly today I scored 37 points (not in a comp) 22 of them on the back 9. Ok, I did hit a few bad shots early on and blobbed a couple of holes, but all of a sudden everything in the garden was rosy for a change after climbing from 12.3 to 14.1 in comp after comp since lockdown was lifted. Maybe I'll just wait until after my next round on Sunday to announce my departure from this awful game, depending on, of course, how it goes.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 26, 2020)

Played today and it really was a game of two halves.

Had a nightmare on the front 9 and was impressed to have amassed 11 points after taking 50 strokes.

Onto the back 9 and started well with a solid par, birdie on the next after sticking it to 10 feet on the par 3 11th. A couple of pars followed, then dropped a shot on the 14th after missing the green right. Then pars all the way home to come back in 34 strokes giving me 24 points.

It’s strange game, but I’ll be back for more


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2020)

Day off today, played at Shendish Manor. Good front nine only five over par, 20 points. Two doubles on the back nine but still 18 points. 84 gross for 38 points overall. Hit driver really well, no three putts, all pretty decent and no fuss really. Six pars, they just dried up a little as none were in the last six holes. Back on form though, maybe.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2020)

An extremely average front 9 saw Fragger lead by 1 at the turn.
Just didn't play well....
A 21 point back, however, ensured Fragger was kept in his place...


----------



## YorkshireStu (Aug 26, 2020)

Really happy to have broken 100 for the second time with a 99 today at Barnsley GC. Enjoyable day out with surprisingly good weather. 33 stableford points. Hit a drive 266 yards today which is my best drive outside of a driving range, some really good chipping. I just need to improve my mid to long iron play (stop topping them!) and then I will hopefully take a leap forward.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2020)

Day 1 of a mini golf trip to Harrogate. Moor Allerton today, fabulous course. 3 x 9 and we did 10-27 today. 10-18 is exceptional, hugely recommended. 

Anyway, opening tee shot was dreamy. Out of the middle, straight up the centre of the fairway, just over the crest of a hill. Hacked my way around the rest of the course until the 18th. I then rediscovered my swing, hit perfect, for my distance, shots and finished grinning. What a ridiculous game 🙄.

Bring on tomorrow.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 26, 2020)

2nd round at RCP today. Weather significantly better, albeit still very windy. 

Hit the ball well and had 16 at the turn, unfortunately i then went on to visit at least one bunker on 8 of the back 9! 27 points which is a lot less than i felt the ball striking deserved. That being said, two rounds for £85 is bargain!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			Really happy to have broken 100 for the second time with a 99 today at Barnsley GC. Enjoyable day out with surprisingly good weather. 33 stableford points. Hit a drive 266 yards today which is my best drive outside of a driving range, some really good chipping. I just need to improve my mid to long iron play (stop topping them!) and then I will hopefully take a leap forward.
		
Click to expand...

Top man. It will come. What clubs do you have? Might go some way to explaining the hot shots into the green


----------



## YorkshireStu (Aug 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man. It will come. What clubs do you have? Might go some way to explaining the hot shots into the green
		
Click to expand...

I have some older clubs second hand from when I started but they seem to be working. My only issue is that they are standard length and lie but I’m 6ft 4...

 The set is TM Burner driver 10.5, TM Burner Rescue 3 Hybrid, Cobra Fly-Z 4 and 5 Hybrid, TM Burner Irons 4-SW and a TM Monza Rossa SpideR putter... I think my first set upgrade will be irons as I think some of the topping is partly me standing up in the swing slightly but also them being a touch too short.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			I have some older clubs second hand from when I started but they seem to be working. My only issue is that they are standard length and lie but I’m 6ft 4...

The set is TM Burner driver 10.5, TM Burner Rescue 3 Hybrid, Cobra Fly-Z 4 and 5 Hybrid, TM Burner Irons 4-SW and a TM Monza Rossa SpideR putter... I think my first set upgrade will be irons as I think some of the topping is partly me standing up in the swing slightly but also them being a touch too short.
		
Click to expand...

In my humble opinion (others may disagree) would be to speak to a pro. Ideally they can get you on a strike board and see if your strike is working. A lesson may help with the standing up


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 26, 2020)

13 holes in brilliant sunshine tonight @ MGC. Light was stunning and could see for miles.

First time I've played without a card all year and first time I've actually played golf.

Can see the shoots of recent lessons bedding in.

Non-comp rounds will be the way forward until Dullest Pines towards end September


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 26, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			I have some older clubs second hand from when I started but they seem to be working. My only issue is that they are standard length and lie but I’m 6ft 4...

The set is TM Burner driver 10.5, TM Burner Rescue 3 Hybrid, Cobra Fly-Z 4 and 5 Hybrid, TM Burner Irons 4-SW and a TM Monza Rossa SpideR putter... I think my first set upgrade will be irons as I think some of the topping is partly me standing up in the swing slightly but also them being a touch too short.
		
Click to expand...

Yes possible that your irons are to flat for your height and shafts to short. Not always the case though.
At 6’4” you may need upright lies this may stop you standing up as you will be in a more natural position with a longer shaft.
Good advice to see a pro For a fitting to set you up properly.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 27, 2020)

Played a pairs matchplay yesterday. My partner and I were 2 down going into hole 14. I'd been playing like turd up until then - my partner carrying me the whole way - he makes par to win the hole.

On 15 I make par to half the hole. 16 I hit an immaculate drive and have 114 to the pin, I was less than an inch from an eagle 2 and we win the hole.

17, a par 3, I hit the green and sink the 25 foot putt to win the hole.

18, I have a 6 foot putt to make par and halve the hole and win the match and made it. A 1 up victory.

The lesson from the day, never give up!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 27, 2020)

Supposed to play Lancashire union Bell Trophy today at Dean Wood.
Called off because of flooded course.
Was looking forward to that.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 27, 2020)

In a dramatic turnaround of the form book, young Fragger managed 33 points today to pip old Imurg by a single point

Should have had nearer 40, so the potential is there.

Tried something a bit different today
I’m a serial chicken winger (not a criminal offence) and in an effort to combat this, I have been doing a few drills.
today I was addressing the ball, then cocking the wrist, then a much shorter backswing, certainly straighter and no loss of distance.

Playing 36 tomorrow, 18 at Ellesborough, then in the afternoon, 18 at The Springs near Wallingford in a society bash . 😎


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2020)

Only managed 7 holes before the rain drove us in.
More pars and GIR than I managed in 18 holes last week!
Funny old game.


----------



## Dando (Aug 27, 2020)

Should’ve stayed at home and done some work


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			In a dramatic turnaround of the form book, young Fragger managed 33 points today to pip old Imurg by a single point

Should have had nearer 40, so the potential is there.

Tried something a bit different today
I’m a serial chicken winger (not a criminal offence) and in an effort to combat this, I have been doing a few drills.
today I was addressing the ball, then cocking the wrist, then a much shorter backswing, certainly straighter and no loss of distance.

Playing 36 tomorrow, 18 at Ellesborough, then in the afternoon, 18 at The Springs near Wallingford in a society bash . 😎
		
Click to expand...

Always good when you find something and the drills work. Hope it holds up for tomorrow. Are you going to be ok to do 36 after all your health issues?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m as fit as a butchers dog, playing 4 or 5 times a week over the past 3 months has helped, I’m only lumpy bumpy because of the scar tissue and hernias, otherwise I’d have a body like Adonis 😂😂


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			, otherwise I’d have a body like Adonis 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

More like the Acropolis 😖


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m as fit as a butchers dog, playing 4 or 5 times a week over the past 3 months has helped, I’m only lumpy bumpy because of the scar tissue and hernias, otherwise I’d have a body like Adonis 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Some would say body like a Buddha


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m in shape, bulbous is a shape 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m in shape, bulbous is a shape 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Good point well made. Enjoy the day out tomorrow and hope the swing continues in the right direction


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 27, 2020)

Seniors Open at course near me and greens were shocking, had been hollow cored but no sand applied and as bumpy as a bumpy green  And it persisted down for 14 holes although on the plus side my newly re proofed water proofs held up . Had 39 points to our oppos 34 .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2020)

Oakdale, Harrogate, yesterday. Lovely members course. Never going to be a top 100 place but hugely enjoyable and a pleasure to play. A classy place.

Form returned, on the whole, and a respectable 34 points left me smiling in the clubhouse. One big downpour for 30 minutes but otherwise we dodged the rain.

If anyone is going to do a N.Yorks / Harrogate break then I would recommend you make this course part of it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Aug 28, 2020)

Club champs at my course tomorrow, 1st trophy from scratch up to 9 and handicap trophy is anything above that. Played over 18 holes both Saturday & Sunday, Better you play on the Saturday, the later you go out on the Sunday.

The way i've played recently it'll be an early alarm getting set for round 2.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 28, 2020)

Delayed by 1hr45 yesterday, hung around in the hope we'd get a few holes in - got all 18 in, couldn't see the tee shots on 18.... Hit a few good ones too, only a couple over handicap which wasn't bad considering it was very much walk up and hit it, moving to jog up and hit it towards the end!


----------



## DRW (Aug 28, 2020)

9 Holes last night, like playing in November time. Wet, 12 degrees, ground really soft, bit of rain. Where has this golfing year gone 

Driver still not working but trees chucked the ball back in play three out of four times. Got up/down 6 times. Shot 1 over, could have been a NR score on another day. Very strange game.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2020)

Supplementary today...
Off the yellows as the oldies struggle off the whites
Another average front 9, although 16 points fromm7 holes showed something
Haven't bogeyed 10 for a while so I knew that was coming.
Went on a bit of a run scoring 12 points in 5 holes before birdies at 16 and 17 made that 20 on the back with a hole to go.
SSS is 37 points off the yellows so a par at the last would lead to a small cut......bogied it
Still...37 points from 16 holes isn't to be sneezed at...and....Fragger was despatched despite a 2 point lead at the turn....


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2020)

Usual friday game, was chucking it down and blowing a bit, 3 groups in front of us didn't bother going out, but we did, got to the 2nd tee and it stopped raining and brightened up, so have the course to ourselves.  strong Norther Easterly, so din't need to hit driver on 3rd and 5th. one under on the front 9, hitting it well again. 2 over on the back but much tougher into and off the left.  around in under 3 hours as a 4 ball millionairs golf with the course to ourselves with only our lot behind


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 28, 2020)

Braved the rain which passed after 3 holes. Beautiful for the next 11 and then the next weather front moved in. Managed to get all 18 in and halved the match with my mate winning the last hole.

Playing some really good stuff at the moment - hopeful of taking into the comp tomorrow morning - and also hoping my stuff dries out by then!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Playing 36 tomorrow, 18 at Ellesborough, then in the afternoon, 18 at The Springs near Wallingford in a society bash . 😎
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Always good when you find something and the drills work. Hope it holds up for tomorrow. Are you going to be ok to do 36 after all your health issues?
		
Click to expand...

After a good front 9 at Ellesborough, this morning, (18 points) followed by a rubbish back 9, (9 points)  I played in the society bash at The Springs near Wallingford, Oxfordshire in the afternoon
41 points later, I won the day, but I'm a guest so cant win, but I still won 

Drove well, putted ok, did some lovely approach shots to receptive greens, and it lashed it down for 3/4 of the round, so all in all, very pleased


----------



## jamiet7682 (Aug 29, 2020)

Went out on my own to get some much needed short game practice. Took everything back to basics and just focussed on the process of swinging the club and hitting the ball, i noticed i had started thinking too much about the outcome of the shot and it had wrecked my already pretty poor game.
Played as well as i ever have and enjoyed the round for the first time in a while. 
Hoping i can keep that focus with a card in hand.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 29, 2020)

Stableford comp today.  Fourth hole sliced my drive into rubbish not to be found, but birdied the hole with my second ball with a lovely 170 yard 4-iron into the wind to 6ft. Then the wheels fell off for four holes with lost balls on 6, 7 & 8, scoring just 1pt during these.  Worst driving I have had all year.  Pulled it together for the last ten holes, scoring 20pts from them to end up with 30pts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

First medal in goodness knows how long. Scrappy at best in tough conditions with that cold and strong wind. Managed to scramble out in three over handicap but fell away on the back for a net 79. And I have the joy of having to do it all again for round 2 tomorrow and conditions looking very similar to today. Only plus was the short game was pretty strong


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 29, 2020)

Comp today, shouldn't have played as I have not played for a month or so, got a dodgy back and was coming off 12 hour nights.

Opened with a treble, 3 pars to follow and then onto the beach off the 5th tee. Since it had taken 90 mins to get to this point it was thanks for the game lads but I'm off home....

Had already worked out I was not going to stay out there for a 5 & 1/2 hour round before I visited the beach so an easy decision to make.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2020)

Two ball at Thorney Park today. Late one as we only managed to get a 3pm tee time. Got lunch and a pint in beforehand though.

Front nine was pretty poor for me. Was back to knifing all of my irons which was frustrating, but still salvaged mostly bogeys. Parred the 8th but donated two to the lake on the 9th (both knifed) and blobbed it for 15 points out.

Back nine was better though, I remembered a Rick Shiels vid actually about sticking your bum out to maintain spine angle and finally hit a couple of alright irons. Driving was great, I hit 100% of fairways on the back nine. Ended up shooting 40, five over par, 21 points, with five pars on the back. So despite not playing great I'd scraped 36 points. It's encouraging how often I'm still making decent scores even when not hitting it my best lately, short game is now decent enough that I'm still finding the greens and making bogeys. Not bad at all.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 29, 2020)

41 points today - another 1.5 cut to 13 dead now - and that with with the compulsory blob on 14 and a disasterous lost ball 2nd on 18


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 29, 2020)

Out for a round with the missus at tea time tonight, busy course but it was all going at a steady pace. Lovely evening but occasional gusts of wind at up to 30mph made it tricky at times. Drove the ball pretty well but irons were inconsistent - which at least mean that I got to hone my bunker and chipping game.



View from the rough on right of the 10th hole - Ashludie Links, Monifieth.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Comes back to people running mixed comps and not actually thinking about it.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest (I don't have a dog in the fight) how far were the reds in front of the mens' tees?


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Too far 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, superb - thought as much - were you the only woman?


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Doesn't matter, it's a lose lose situation.
A good woman player could hit the statistically longest drive of the day, but because she's hitting off forward tees that's all people will say.
As above, bad planning.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of that. Can imagine the rage.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 30, 2020)

Played in a best ball stableford competition today - first time ever to play with a partner here - nice lad off of 14

Delayed 30 minutes due to a thunderstorm, then rain off and on, plus klaxon 'all-off the course' for an hour due to thunder + it was blowing a gale for part of it

This is not Italian golf 

Started poorly - then began to contribute - 3 pars and a birdie on the back 9 (plus 2 howler holes of course)
Don't think we are in the money mind but was a great day actually


----------



## Crow (Aug 30, 2020)

Stableford qualifier today, played with some crappy vintage clubs which are actually one of my favourite iron sets, the Slazenger Plus International, paired with a Maxfli laminated 1 and 3 wood and one of my favourite putters, Spalding Gold Medal, Model W.

I knew it wasn't going to be my day when I hit a solid second shot from the rough that landed on the top lip of the bunker and rolled back in, first go stayed in but next to 2.5 feet, rolled the putt in and was bending down to pick it out only to see it hit the piece of plastic that stops the ball dropping to the bottom and bounce out. 

11 points on the front 9 and 19 on the back 9 for 30 total and another 0.1 back.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 30, 2020)

Board comp stableford today. Wasn’t confident was hitting the driver dreadfully. Warmed up and hit 10 drivers to try and get it back in the box. Thankfully I did, I hit my irons okay. Solid 39pts and 1 blob, a 2, so a share of the pot. 
Played with 2 nice blokes. Conditions were good so reckon 40-43 will win. But I will taken my cut and be happy that my game is showing some signs of recovery.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

Second round of our honours board event. Net 79 (+9) yesterday and 77 (+7) today but absolutely dogged it round. I started double, double (although did birdie the 4th) and somehow scrambled out in level handicap for the front nine. Parred the 10th and then lost the ability to swing the club and was awful from the 12th home. Game has fallen apart in the last few weeks after a purple patch


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 30, 2020)

Crow said:



			Stableford qualifier today, played with some crappy vintage clubs which are actually one of my favourite iron sets, the Slazenger Plus International, paired with a Maxfli laminated 1 and 3 wood and one of my favourite putters, Spalding Gold Medal, Model W.

I knew it wasn't going to be my day when I hit a solid second shot from the rough that landed on the top lip of the bunker and rolled back in, first go stayed in but next to 2.5 feet, rolled the putt in and was bending down to pick it out only to see it hit the piece of plastic that stops the ball dropping to the bottom and bounce out. 

11 points on the front 9 and 19 on the back 9 for 30 total and another 0.1 back.

View attachment 32207
View attachment 32208

Click to expand...

You obviously enjoy the challenge!!

Tee to green the best I've played in a while, hit almost everything in reg or less than. Putting usually my strong suit nowhere to be found. 3 putted 2 greens which I just don't do and missed a 3 footer on the second which resulted in me missing another 3 putts within 4 foot from my negativity and talking myself into pushing them.

Finished level gross but frustrating as it could have been the best day ive had in a while had the putter even remotely warmed up.

Went on to the putting green after a pint thinking I needed to work on my stroke and couldn't miss anything under 8 feet so certainly a mental block. Having a pint before I knock tomorrow though just in case that fixed it.


----------



## Slime (Aug 30, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Second round of our honours board event. Net 79 (+9) yesterday and 77 (+7) today but absolutely dogged it round. I started double, double (although did birdie the 4th) and somehow scrambled out in level handicap for the front nine. Parred the 10th and then lost the ability to swing the club and was awful from the 12th home. Game has fallen apart in the last few weeks* after a purple patch*

Click to expand...

I recently went through a purple patch ................................ I birdied our par 3 seventh!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 30, 2020)

Few evening holes.   


Same story.  Start out well and descend into the hooks as the round goes on. 

Backswing needs some work over winter. 


Started the year cutting everything now fighting hooks.   Been here before so will work it out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

Slime said:



			I recently went through a purple patch ................................ I birdied our par 3 eighth!
		
Click to expand...

You're better than that. I heard you once had a birdie and a par in the same round. Think it was a Tuesday from memory

I do mind playing badly, even though I've had so much practice at it but it has annoyed me even more this weekend as I've been scoring reasonably consistently even if the swing and ball strike has petered off. Shouldn't be overly surprised as a) it was the first medal rounds I've played in ages b) I always have a customary slump before H4H and c) of course I am gloriously consistently inconsistent. With me it's good or crap with rarely any middle ground


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2020)

I didn't play today but went down the driving range with the wife to get her practising with my mum's old clubs that we've borrowed for our golf break next weekend. I didn't give her too much instruction, because, well, I'm not qualified to - but I did give a couple of the bog standard tips on ball position and so on. The good thing is that she hits it pretty straight for the most part. Off the tee she was reasonable, she managed to hit the driver about 100 yards on good one probably. She liked the 7 wood off the lower tee, and the 7 iron too. Unfortunately, off the ground she couldn't hit it much distance at all. She's only swinging back a little way, and with not much speed either so she can barely get the ball off the ground. She HATED the shorter clubs i.e. the pitching wedge as she kept missing the ball completely on the inside - I did say to adjust her feet to stand nearer the ball but it wasn't working. I think she was standing up a little too straight perhaps. But given how she hits no distance she could probably just play with the 7 and no other irons at all to be honest.

After about 75 balls she had developed a bit of a better posture, knees slightly more bent and had worked out that this meant she could turn more easily and swing better, then she hit a couple more decent 7 woods. Again though she was much better off the tee of course - I said that when we're actually on the course, if she's really struggling off the grass I'll just let her tee it up for every shot since it doesn't matter to me. Whatever gets us round and keeps it enjoyable. She seemed to enjoy the range session though, and I was pleasantly surprised she didn't just tell me to shut up every time I gave advice.   She said if there's time this week she'll get another range session in, which was unexpected, so she obviously didn't hate it.

Then we had a go round the dinosaur adventure golf and I only beat her by one shot. Didn't want to crush her spirits completely right off the bat did I?


----------



## OnTour (Aug 31, 2020)

84 & +12 2nd week in comps putting left handed, back 9 started to feel more with it. feels more solid with top hand staying under control  - massive move to get the game right over just continuing with the sh1t and poor putting confidence from 2ft.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't play today but went down the driving range with the wife to get her practising with my mum's old clubs that we've borrowed for our golf break next weekend. I didn't give her too much instruction, because, well, I'm not qualified to - but I did give a couple of the bog standard tips on ball position and so on. The good thing is that she hits it pretty straight for the most part. Off the tee she was reasonable, she managed to hit the driver about 100 yards on good one probably. She liked the 7 wood off the lower tee, and the 7 iron too. Unfortunately, off the ground she couldn't hit it much distance at all. She's only swinging back a little way, and with not much speed either so she can barely get the ball off the ground. She HATED the shorter clubs i.e. the pitching wedge as she kept missing the ball completely on the inside - I did say to adjust her feet to stand nearer the ball but it wasn't working. I think she was standing up a little too straight perhaps. But given how she hits no distance she could probably just play with the 7 and no other irons at all to be honest.

After about 75 balls she had developed a bit of a better posture, knees slightly more bent and had worked out that this meant she could turn more easily and swing better, then she hit a couple more decent 7 woods. Again though she was much better off the tee of course - I said that when we're actually on the course, if she's really struggling off the grass I'll just let her tee it up for every shot since it doesn't matter to me. Whatever gets us round and keeps it enjoyable. She seemed to enjoy the range session though, and I was pleasantly surprised she didn't just tell me to shut up every time I gave advice.   She said if there's time this week she'll get another range session in, which was unexpected, so she obviously didn't hate it.

Then we had a go round the dinosaur adventure golf and I only beat her by one shot. Didn't want to crush her spirits completely right off the bat did I? 

Click to expand...

Why not just tee it up for every shot from the start - and make that the rule for this round 
That will probably keep it more enjoyable from the beginning - its her 1st round after all


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 31, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Board comp stableford today. Wasn’t confident was hitting the driver dreadfully. Warmed up and hit 10 drivers to try and get it back in the box. Thankfully I did, I hit my irons okay. Solid 39pts and 1 blob, a 2, so a share of the pot.
Played with 2 nice blokes. Conditions were good so reckon 40-43 will win. But I will taken my cut and be happy that my game is showing some signs of recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Well result was good, 3rd overall , 2nd in men’s division winner was 45pts 20 handicap next was a 40 pts 11 handicap .


----------



## jamiet7682 (Aug 31, 2020)

Out again on my own today to work on the short game, played pretty well through the round, didnt keep score as was hitting a few balls round the greens then spent 2 hours on the practice area working on my chipping and bunker shots.

Chipping is improving but its still a lottery trying to get out of bunkers.

Hopefully the work on the short game pays off in tomorrow nights medal.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2020)

14 lovely holes in the sun this afternoon. Course was quiet so it was a chance to try some things out. Worthwhile from that perspective but more importantly it was just really pleasant. Getting a par on the last doesn't half help as well 😁


----------



## Fish (Aug 31, 2020)

That’ll do nicely 😎🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## Eagle2 (Aug 31, 2020)

Not the best round today and I knew after 6 holes I wouldn't be making an amazing score but I did realise just how much I have improved over this summer... I've been out of work since May which has obviously allowed me to play a lot more but I can see so many things to feel positive about despite feeling like I hadn't had a good round. 

Onwards and downwards hopefully


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2020)

Marked a card for three playing their final round of our honour board medal event being held this weekend (you can choose which two days over the three you place - unsurprisingly most played yesterday and today). Swung it much better and even though I didn't have a medal card in hand I got it round in 74 (Net +4) so happy. Putter was the main problem


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2020)

I played disc golf today. Never done it before, was quite enjoyable. Came third out of six. I became pretty decent at throwing it long and far off the tee (after pretty much copying the technique of the guy who won), but actually getting it in the basket thing (the 'hole') at the end proved troublesome for me.


----------



## GGTTH (Aug 31, 2020)

First 100 balls at the driving range after my first lesson the other day.

I definitely was hitting it better at the lesson. Strikes were so inconsistent compared to before the lesson and even at the lesson. A mix of thinned, high hooks (Which I've never really hit before), straight but low, tops, shanks the lot. A very mixed bag and I'm pretty concerned. I realise obviously making big changes is going to take a lot of time to get consistent with but it was pretty disheartening at times and I got frustrated with myself. Keeping the new grip was easy enough, turning on the backswing easy enough but sometimes turning the hips on the follow through and keeping the arms straight is something I seem to struggle to execute. I understand why and how to, but who knows why sometimes I just can't. It wasn't all bad. There were some good high draws in there however but they were well in the minority.

Obviously making huge changes like this is going to take time and plenty practice but even when I felt like I nailed a swing properly (grip, turn back, turn forward-straight arms) the strike was awful. It'll be interesting to see what happens over the course of the next month. The pro did also say that I would probably perform worse than before at first so hoping that's the case here.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 31, 2020)

Course was pretty busy today, as a single I was quickly let through a 4 ball then had a bit of a hold up before being let through the next group. Had caught the back of the train by the 11th, so joined up with the last pair to make a 3 ball. Grandad and grandson pairing, the lad who was 16/17 at a guess had only being playing 3 months apparently, but he looked like he had been playing for years.

Anyway, onto my game.....for a change I managed to start well with 2 pars followed by a bogey for a nett par on the 3rd (SI 1). A mixture of par/bogey/double over the next few holes before a nett eagle on the 9th saw me reach the turn in 40 strokes (+5 gross)

The back 9 stayed solid and was +7 as I teed up on the par 3 16th. 1st shot ball lost off the tee, reload and into the green side bunker, thin it out of the bunker through the other side of the green. Chip on and 2 out for a 7 leaving me +11......it was like I’d been slapped in the face. Onto the par 5 17th, lovely long drive straight down the middle, 6 iron to about 70 yards and stuck the wedge to 3 feet, sank the putt for a birdie (nett eagle) which  put a smile back on my face. Then doubled the last to finish on 81 gross for 37 points.
Overall happy with the direction the game is going, can definitely see an improvement as I start to play more regularly. Really looking forward to H4H now.


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 31, 2020)

Only had time for 13 holes which was a shame as I was playing really well. 19 points on the front 9 including a sweet birdie 2 on the signature 6th and a great par save up and down on 9. Par bogey bogey par for another 8 points 10-13. Wish I could have done all 18


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 1, 2020)

had my practice round at Nairn Dunbar yesterday afternoon, course in great condidtion, though the greens were slowish, prob due us not teeing off till 2pm, true roll though.

i would say the best i'v seen it with some of the parts of the course that are usually wet , bone dry and the greens were pretty firm too. really starting to benifit from lots of the tree's being cut down esp , 10,11 and 13 losing much of the gorse on the left.

hit it pretty well but not as well as Robbo -6 gross


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			had my practice round at Nairn Dunbar yesterday afternoon, course in great condidtion, though the greens were slowish, prob due us not teeing off till 2pm, true roll though.

i would say the best i'v seen it with some of the parts of the course that are usually wet , bone dry and the greens were pretty firm too. really starting to benifit from lots of the tree's being cut down esp , 10,11 and 13 losing much of the gorse on the left.

hit it pretty well but not as well as Robbo -6 gross
		
Click to expand...

You play with some right choppers....😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2020)

Quite pleased that my meagre 6 stableford points in Saturday's comp did not come last due to a dq included in the  submitted scores


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 1, 2020)

disasterous start yesterday, 4 blobs in the first 6 holes! In the circumstances, did well to get to 11 points at the turn. 17 points on the back 9 to end up on 28, my worst score in a long time. 

2 lost balls, some heavily sliced drives, and inability to get out of bunkers all contributing factors, but against that, was hitting my irons really well (apart from the ones which went into greenside bunkers, but that was more a case of not lining up the shot properly).

Off to the range for some much needed practice this morning.


----------



## DRW (Sep 1, 2020)

Two rounds of plop and one good round.

Heathland is beautiful at the moment with the heather in full bloom.

It was a glorious walk in perfect golfing conditions. Chilled.


----------



## Tommy10 (Sep 1, 2020)

Finished in top 10 in club champs over the weekend (combined 36 hole nett was 144) and got a wee cut as well so all good.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2020)

35 points with 1 blob  today at Pumpherston GC,  1st event of 4 in Golf in Scotland's seniors tour, nice short course . 
Will be a different story on Thursday at Ladybank GC


----------



## Crow (Sep 1, 2020)

My usual round starts appallingly and slowly improves as the round goes on.
Today I started like a train and was three under handicap aster 5 holes but then it started to go downhill and I finished 5 over handicap. 
(And worse still, I lost my score card holder that I've had for over 10 years.  Hope someone hands it in but in the current "don't touch anything" climate they probably won't.


----------



## DRW (Sep 1, 2020)

OnTour said:



			84 & +12 2nd week in comps putting left handed, back 9 started to feel more with it. feels more solid with top hand staying under control  - massive move to get the game right over just continuing with the sh1t and poor putting confidence from 2ft.
		
Click to expand...

From that are you right handed and you are changing due to yips ?

Has it taken a lot of practise to get used to it ?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 1, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			First 100 balls at the driving range after my first lesson the other day.

I definitely was hitting it better at the lesson. Strikes were so inconsistent compared to before the lesson and even at the lesson. A mix of thinned, high hooks (Which I've never really hit before), straight but low, tops, shanks the lot. A very mixed bag and I'm pretty concerned. I realise obviously making big changes is going to take a lot of time to get consistent with but it was pretty disheartening at times and I got frustrated with myself. Keeping the new grip was easy enough, turning on the backswing easy enough but sometimes turning the hips on the follow through and keeping the arms straight is something I seem to struggle to execute. I understand why and how to, but who knows why sometimes I just can't. It wasn't all bad. There were some good high draws in there however but they were well in the minority.

Obviously making huge changes like this is going to take time and plenty practice but even when I felt like I nailed a swing properly (grip, turn back, turn forward-straight arms) the strike was awful. It'll be interesting to see what happens over the course of the next month. The pro did also say that I would probably perform worse than before at first so hoping that's the case here.
		
Click to expand...

It is really hard to change the way you swing quickly.
Even harder to stick to what you are trying to achieve when it's going everywhere at the range.

Checking the output (where the ball goes) isn't overly reliable and what you feel you are doing might not actually be what you are actually doing!

If you can get some visual feedback (friend / camera) whilst you are at the range it might help you check you are going in the right direction. 

The swing is a sequence where each step needs to slot in place to allow the subsequent one to do so.

Keep at it though, if you are still struggling ask your pro to break it down into smaller chunks so you can ingrain one step at a time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			First 100 balls at the driving range after my first lesson the other day.

I definitely was hitting it better at the lesson. Strikes were so inconsistent compared to before the lesson and even at the lesson. A mix of thinned, high hooks (Which I've never really hit before), straight but low, tops, shanks the lot. A very mixed bag and I'm pretty concerned. I realise obviously making big changes is going to take a lot of time to get consistent with but it was pretty disheartening at times and I got frustrated with myself. Keeping the new grip was easy enough, turning on the backswing easy enough but sometimes turning the hips on the follow through and keeping the arms straight is something I seem to struggle to execute. I understand why and how to, but who knows why sometimes I just can't. It wasn't all bad. There were some good high draws in there however but they were well in the minority.

Obviously making huge changes like this is going to take time and plenty practice but even when I felt like I nailed a swing properly (grip, turn back, turn forward-straight arms) the strike was awful. It'll be interesting to see what happens over the course of the next month. The pro did also say that I would probably perform worse than before at first so hoping that's the case here.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes it is quality over quantity. You have to work on the drills you were given. Rehearsal and practice are key. You need to really work hard on making the changes feel natural. When I have a lesson I do exactly that and rehearse and practice and ether take videos of the new swing to compare with those from the lesson. Alternatively I'll use the mirror in one of the practice bays to rehearse and feel the change. When I hit the ball with the changes I know it'll take time and I am more concerned with strike to start with. As the changes sink in then I'll worry more about direction but its a slow process


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2020)

Played yesterday at pedham place and it was hard work- some decent shots but a lot of poor ones
Driver playing up again so hit more 3 woods and averaged 270 with it (and straight) so the driver is going on eBay!


----------



## casuk (Sep 1, 2020)

Had a blinder today at williamwood gc, nice course first time playing it and really enjoyed my round went round in 79 net 61 40/39 my lowest score ever,qz pulled my drives a few times but wasn't getting me in trouble


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2020)

casuk said:



			Had a blinder today at williamwood gc, nice course first time playing it and really enjoyed my round went round in 79 net 61 40/39 my lowest score ever,qz pulled my drives a few times but wasn't getting me in trouble
		
Click to expand...

HORSES FOR COURSES , happened to me today too playing Pumpherston


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

Hit 50-60 balls on the range this afternoon and had only one single Lucy Locket - and that was when I took a random weird swing at the ball.

Something that very much gladdened my heart...


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sometimes it is quality over quantity. You have to work on the drills you were given. Rehearsal and practice are key. You need to really work hard on making the changes feel natural. When I have a lesson I do exactly that and rehearse and practice and ether take videos of the new swing to compare with those from the lesson. Alternatively I'll use the mirror in one of the practice bays to rehearse and feel the change. When I hit the ball with the changes I know it'll take time and I am more concerned with strike to start with. As the changes sink in then I'll worry more about direction but its a slow process
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice Homer.  I think I have the grip nailed already, it was a fairly straightforward change. The other drills just require more practice as you say. In fairness to myself it has only been 3 days since the lesson and I've been to the range once. I think I underestimated how long this might take to see the changes take effect fully. I didn't expect overnight change, but the reality is it might take me a good few months before it feels natural and I don't actually need to think about what I'm doing in the swing. I'm going to message the pro before the week is out and keep him updated on how its going. He added me to his trackman universe today, so hoping he will upload the stuff from my lesson over the next few days so I can take a look at what I was doing, there was one swing in particular where it just looked so smooth and like a proper swing I barely recognised myself. I'd love to see that one again in particular. I was pretty taken back by how good it looked/feeled and it just showed me that I am certainly capable of pulling it off.

I just played the local 9 hole pay and play this evening. It's a really short 9 hole course around 2400 yards but I hit 12 over par which obviously isn't great by any stretch especially on this course but I was expecting alot worse based on the range session yesterday. Tried not to think about the swing too much but it did creep in a fair amount. It was a weird outing to say the least, strike was pretty poor and inconsistent for the most part but the score was actually better than the last time I played this course. No shanks or tops! Anything I did strike fairly well usually went straight left, not by a huge amount but I'd be about 5 yards off the fairway. Not sure if just poor swing or aiming there it's hard to tell. Some clubs were shorter than I was expecting and some longer. On one of the par 3s I hit it within 7 feet of the cup (straight ball flight) and still managed to 3 putt! Think around 6 of the 9 holes were 3 putted which is bitterly disappointing, usually I'd have two or three of them over 18 holes and the rest would be majority 2 putts. I didn't come away upset, angry or disappointed. Equally as such I didn't come away thinking I was the next Tiger Woods. There was no strong emotional reaction really. Some positives to take away and negatives. Next up for me is a proper course on Saturday afternoon (weather pending as it's due to rain) and a range session on Friday for more practice.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2020)

Another day....another Fragger dismantling..
This is not a sleight on Fragger but, like today, when the game is won I'm finding it hard to keep the concentration going.
All square after 10, I went on my fairly usual par run for 4 holes while Fragger struggled...all of a sudden I'm 7 points up and, barring a major brain fart, the job is done.
Keeping going is getting harder but still  managed 18 points back for 34 in total.
Steady...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

casuk said:



			Had a blinder today at williamwood gc, nice course first time playing it and really enjoyed my round went round in 79 net 61 40/39 my lowest score ever,qz pulled my drives a few times but wasn't getting me in trouble
		
Click to expand...

Are the rumours I heard a couple of years ago about Williamwood being a club at risk with some land perfect for redevelopment.  I had a good few school mates who were members and some who might still be members - though only played it the once (and enjoyed my knock) as I was a member at East Ren and best mate was member of Eastwood (sadly now closed) and had a pal also a member of Cathcart Castle - with Whitecraigs on my home doorstep.  So many courses in a small area.


----------



## casuk (Sep 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			HORSES FOR COURSES , happened to me today too playing Pumpherston 

Click to expand...

Superb, thats my best score absolutely buzzing, im going to give that a try been playing a few courses on the twilight deals since machrahanish, hayston, wishaw, the Carrick in the last couple of weeks and williamwood today, any recommendations


----------



## casuk (Sep 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Are the rumours I heard a couple of years ago about Williamwood being a club at risk with some land perfect for redevelopment.  I had a good few school mates who were members and some who might still be members - though only played it the once (and enjoyed my knock) as I was a member at East Ren and best mate was member of Eastwood (sadly now closed) and had a pal also a member of Cathcart Castle - with Whitecraigs on my home doorstep.  So many courses in a small area.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure first time iv played it I didnt even know about it untill last week, place looks huge tho i think they could cut some land easily, I'm going to keep trying some more courses out it's doing wonders for my game management,


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 1, 2020)

Out for a hit tonight - teed off at 6.10pm and knew that I probably wouldn't get whole way round as there were a good few four balls in front of me - as it was most of them only played nine and I'm sure I'd have got through the two groups in front of me if I'd wanted and been able to get full 18 in - as it was I played to thirteenth green then played eight again to get the shortest walk home. Nice evening - I was expecting it to be chilly but it was actually pretty warm.

Played a good few of the holes with two balls - driver of the tee with one ball and an iron off the tee with the other - I find that the more irons I hit early on the better I play later in the round.

Edit to add pic of third green after I pulled my tee shot


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2020)

casuk said:



			Superb, thats my best score absolutely buzzing, im going to give that a try been playing a few courses on the twilight deals since machrahanish, hayston, wishaw, the Carrick in the last couple of weeks and williamwood today, any recommendations
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite sure you'll get an invite to play East Ren GC, [SILH's old gaff ] lovely course, not as tough as Machrihanish but a bit tougher than your last 4. Or maybe Dullatur gc Cumbernauld or Cawder GC Bishopbriggs [ excellent]
Try Bonnyton gc Eaglesham, Nerston gc East Kilbride, Bothwell gc, Hamilton [ Rickarton ] gc , Collvilles Park gc Motherwell,  Drumpellier gc Coatbridge, or my favourite Strathaven gc.
And you're always welcome back to Bellshill


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2020)

Just played 10 holes this evening.
It's just getting ridiculous now, 10 holes ............................. 10 points including 2 three pointers!!
Lost balls off the tee, thinned irons, a rare shank, putting off a green, a four putt and my chipping has sunk to previously uncharted depths.
I wasn't aware that all of the above could be crammed into just ten holes of golf!
I'm due to play on Thursday but don't know whether I can actually be bothered.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			Just played 10 holes this evening.
It's just getting ridiculous now, 10 holes ............................. 10 points including 2 three pointers!!
Lost balls off the tee, thinned irons, a rare shank, putting off a green, a four putt and my chipping has sunk to previously uncharted depths.
I wasn't aware that all of the above could be crammed into just ten holes of golf!
I'm due to play on Thursday but don't know whether I can actually be bothered.
		
Click to expand...

Just go and play, you never know which 1 of your multiple personalities will turn up on the day, hopefully it'll be Slime 1


----------



## jamiet7682 (Sep 1, 2020)

Played stableford 9 hole comp tonight, been working a lot on my short game and it paid off. Hit driver every chance i got and kept it under control. Played exactly to handicap for the first time in a while.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 1, 2020)

18 tonight, last 5 were just tired stuff. Played off the black tees. The par 4s are stretched now back to 450+ yards. They go up hill not significantly, but none of this hit it and get a bounder down. Competition in 2 weeks time is off these tees. The SSS has remained the same as the whites, so not sure what difference any of this makes, apart from making it a bit of a slog. 
Think I will spend a bit of time on my short game, I might not be on the greens too often.


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Just go and play, *you never know which 1 of your multiple personalities will turn up on the day*, hopefully it'll be Slime 1 

Click to expand...

I'll let you know.


----------



## slowhand (Sep 2, 2020)

Sunday, played with a couple of friends. Shot 96 gross (74 net, 3 over) with two 8s on the back nine. First time I’ve broken 100 round Scarcroft, and if it wasn’t for the now binned 3-wood and hybrids I reckon I’d have been round under handicap


----------



## Seanoheimhin (Sep 2, 2020)

casuk said:



			Had a blinder today at williamwood gc, nice course first time playing it and really enjoyed my round went round in 79 net 61 40/39 my lowest score ever,qz pulled my drives a few times but wasn't getting me in trouble
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for the outrageous back to back birdies that Kris shot on 13 and 14... tough to keep up with that!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 2, 2020)

Played last night at my place with paperboy and sainthacker, very enjoyable game followed by a beer. Paperboy saw a lot of the right hand side of the course, normal for him (sorry Simon ), I saw a lot of the RHS of the course (most unusual ) and Paul kept it mainly under the wind 

Let me know when you fancy another knock chaps


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 2, 2020)

Steady knock today. 32 points (thought it was more) wifes game vanished for three holes 12 /15/ 10 then came back, 29 points. Just finished and it threw it down. Still raining now.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2020)

played the norther counties seniors scratch this morning, is usually a scratch foursomes but due to CV19 it was changed to 4BBB.

very windy and showers, played well, 2 under gross going out an 1 over coming back, have to say i can't hit it any better than that, TBH scould have been better had at least 4 puts inside 8 feet for birdie on the back 9, we won 5 up, which we were quite pleased about, only to find the other pair in out team lost 5 down, so we had to play extra holes. very very slow mainly down to one of the oppo team who took an age to get to his ball, pick a club and hit the shot, his PP were on the green before he's even put his club away, they had lost 3 holes on the group in front of them.
so had to go to extra holes , the other pair went 1 down in the 19th, but we won ours so AS, pair in front again lost and we halved so we were out...cant say i was disappointed, wouldn't have had time to eat or get a rest before going straight out again..

can't happen too often a pair that didn't lose a hole not progressing


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2020)

Another steady 34 pointer today....
A bit ragged on the  front 9 today, a few pars but a couple of blobs.
Turned with 16 and a 3 point lead
18 back but not the usual run of pars but a birdie at the last kept it respectable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Another steady 34 pointer today....
A bit ragged on the  front 9 today, a few pars but a couple of blobs.
Turned with 16 and a 3 point lead
18 back but not the usual run of pars but a birdie at the last kept it respectable
		
Click to expand...

Dare I ask about the 10th? You cracked it yet?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 2, 2020)

Monthly medal today in the wind and rain. 

So deep down in the hooks now it's crazy.  Somehow managed my way through the first 12 holes 2 over.  Wheels started to come off on the back 9.  Just could not continue to do what I was doing and get away with it. 

Finished 7 over.   Serious scar tissue after that.  I can feel a hook when I get to the top of my backswing. Tried in vain to find some other position. Any other position. Wasnt happening. 

Some range work required.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Dare I ask about the 10th? You cracked it yet?
		
Click to expand...

Some and some.....
Bogey today, par yesterday, birdie last week......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Some and some.....
Bogey today, par yesterday, birdie last week......
		
Click to expand...

Like me on our 6th, consistently inconsistent


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 3, 2020)

Played the Championship Course at Royal Dornoch today, wow!

What a fantastic course to play in the sunshine. We had a very stiff breeze which made it doubly hard on the back nine. Shot 5 over handicap but played with a smile the whole way round. Absolutely loved it, think it's the best course I've played. Envious of my youngest who is based here and gets to play it on a daily basis, although I'm not sure I want to play it in gales or rain. Very tough playing into the wind coming in. Some of the holes are quite stunning out here, and playing for a members guest fee was just icing on the cake. If you haven't played here. Thoroughly recommend it, absolutely fabulous place to golf.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 3, 2020)

Five birdies in the last six holes and wound up shooting a 29 back nine.    Lovely - second time ever I've done a sub-30 nine holes.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 3, 2020)

I


need_my_wedge said:



			Played the Championship Course at Royal Dornoch today, wow!

What a fantastic course to play in the sunshine. We had a very stiff breeze which made it doubly hard on the back nine. Shot 5 over handicap but played with a smile the whole way round. Absolutely loved it, think it's the best course I've played. Envious of my youngest who is based here and gets to play it on a daily basis, although I'm not sure I want to play it in gales or rain. Very tough playing into the wind coming in. Some of the holes are quite stunning out here, and playing for a members guest fee was just icing on the cake. If you haven't played here. Thoroughly recommend it, absolutely fabulous place to golf.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a course I’d like to go back and play again as I didn’t really appreciate the course that well, my own course has a more spectacular setting so that part of Dornoch didn’t excite me that much. 

Everyone raves about playing there so I must go back sometime and play again, it didn’t help being paired up with 3 yanks😂 it was also a pity it rained hard for the last 6 holes when I played. 

What did you think of the opening hole? I found it rather bland and a disappointment after the expectations of going there.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 3, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			I


It’s a course I’d like to go back and play again as I didn’t really appreciate the course that well, my own course has a more spectacular setting so that part of Dornoch didn’t excite me that much.

Everyone raves about playing there so I must go back sometime and play again, it didn’t help being paired up with 3 yanks😂 it was also a pity it rained hard for the last 6 holes when I played.

What did you think of the opening hole? I found it rather bland and a disappointment after the expectations of going there.
		
Click to expand...

Found it quite nervy, in fact was more nervous than the first at the Old Course. Maybe because there were so many people around, maybe because I'm partial to a left hook and was worried about losing it in the hotel garden..... fortunately, I nailed it straight into the green side bunker, so thought it a decent starting hole 😀

I really just loved being out there.


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2020)

Nope .................................... no better!
Next week it is then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			Nope .................................... no better!
Next week it is then.
		
Click to expand...

Golf's hard, Let it go and go again


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Golf's hard, Let it go and go again
		
Click to expand...

It's in my head now.
This isn't just a blip, it's been going on for too long now.
Also, I've got a three round trip to East Sussex National in less than two weeks' time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			It's in my head now.
This isn't just a blip, it's been going on for too long now.
Also, I've got a three round trip to East Sussex National in less than two weeks' time. 

Click to expand...

Lesson?


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lovely evening out there, warm but windy (30mph from the West) Pic below is taken from the 8th green - we got six more holes in after I took this - Drove the 10th and left 25 foot eagle putt three feet short - right on line too. Still life could be worse - walked home and logged on to see some people had been practicing in drizzling rain down south (Sorry Homer )


----------



## Sekiro (Sep 3, 2020)

Played Knotty Hill courses C&D (Co.Durham), didn’t score great, had some terrible costly mistakes but got a lovely Par on the 17th which made my day (as a new golfer any hole I par is a victory).

One thing I found was that the actual course does not match the course that’s registered on Hole19, I also tried two other golf apps (18Birdies and Golf Pad) but these also don’t match to the actual hole layout of the course. Has anyone else had this problem and is there a way to fix it?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2020)

Dumbarnie was well worth the trip. Stayed dry for all but one 10 min shower, and with the wind getting up to near 30 mph at times, a very sensible choice not to be stupid and play off the back tees. A very enjoyable day's golf round a fantastic golf course.


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lesson?
		
Click to expand...

No, too much to put right and I'd probably go into administration before the job was done.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2020)

Sekiro said:



			Played Knotty Hill courses C&D (Co.Durham), didn’t score great, had some terrible costly mistakes but got a lovely Par on the 17th which made my day (as a new golfer any hole I par is a victory).

One thing I found was that the actual course does not match the course that’s registered on Hole19, I also tried two other golf apps (18Birdies and Golf Pad) but these also don’t match to the actual hole layout of the course. Has anyone else had this problem and is there a way to fix it?
		
Click to expand...

It may just mean they have changed their course lay-out and the GPS apps have not mapped them since before that was done. Just contact the app themselves (whichever is your favourite) and inform them that their app doesn't match the course. They normally appreciate you getting in contact and they'll update it.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It may just mean they have changed their course lay-out and the GPS apps have not mapped them since before that was done. Just contact the app themselves (whichever is your favourite) and inform them that their app doesn't match the course. They normally appreciate you getting in contact and they'll update it.
		
Click to expand...

One of our courses has changed the order of the holes this year (for the better IMO) and it hadn't been updated on Golfshot - Not really a problem to me as I just selected the hole number it used to be - but I could see it would be frustrating to a visitor - went out tonight and it's been updated. Bizarrely the distance of some of the holes are all over the place in the menu/list but once on the hole it is spot on.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			One of our courses has changed the order of the holes this year (for the better IMO) and it hadn't been updated on Golfshot - Not really a problem to me as I just selected the hole number it used to be - but I could see it would be frustrating to a visitor - went out tonight and it's been updated. Bizarrely the distance of some of the holes are all over the place in the menu/list but once on the hole it is spot on.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the apps will obviously update it but they need to be told, I guess they're not all constantly checking. There's a local nine hole near me that had the holes in all the wrong order, I messaged the app people and they thanked me and said they'd updated it.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 3, 2020)

A mixed bag today, +2 at the turn which should have been level at worst, but my pitching from <50yds was woeful, I then threw in two doubles and two triples on the back as I developed a big hook off the tee, very frustrating.


----------



## slowhand (Sep 3, 2020)

9 holes this evening with the new fairway wods in the bag. String wind, and it was nothing spectacular, but hit the new 3 wood off the deck much better than the old one. Funnily enough, played the into wind holes much better than with the wind. After finishing up on the 9th decided to play the 15th (184 yard uphill par 3 with a raised green) as the tee is next to the 9th green and it's on the way back to the clubhouse. 5/7 wood (no idea what my 21* wood actually is) straight as an arrow, 5 feet pin high. And I holed the birdie putt. Lovely way to finish.


----------



## Sekiro (Sep 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah the apps will obviously update it but they need to be told, I guess they're not all constantly checking. There's a local nine hole near me that had the holes in all the wrong order, I messaged the app people and they thanked me and said they'd updated it.
		
Click to expand...

I dropped the club a message and they got straight back to me, at the start of lockdown when the course was closed they used that as an opportunity to review the course/hole layout and make some arrangement changes to improve the flow of the C, D and E course (A + B are unchanged). They apologised if it had caused any inconvenience and said that they had provided new course information to several of the apps so far but that most have an option/section to let the app owners know a course has changed and that it can sometimes take a while for the apps to make the update.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Scored 32 points, blobbed the 1st 2 holes yesterday at Ladybank GC playing event 2 of 4 in the Golf Scotland seniors tour.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Sep 4, 2020)

Early morning round with my mate who is a total beginner. Teed off at 0644 just as the sun was coming up, nice relaxed round and played pretty well, shot 48 (par 33) which is bang on handicap. 
The work ive being doing on my short game is really paying off, feel so much more confident standing over chips and dont think i had any 3 putts.
Next thing to work on is my approach play, very rarely hit a green from 80-120 yards out.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 4, 2020)

Well well well
A blob free 36 points off the whites at Ellesborough today
Played pretty solid all round with any poor shots followed by decent recovery shots
had a couple of short downhill putts go walkabout, so could have been even better

I wont gloat about the others but CVG gave up after 15 having walked the previous 2 holes
Imurg stuck in there but was a full 10 points behind todays victor.

Happy Fragger


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Found it quite nervy, in fact was more nervous than the first at the Old Course. Maybe because there were so many people around, maybe because I'm partial to a left hook and was worried about losing it in the hotel garden..... fortunately, I nailed it straight into the green side bunker, so thought it a decent starting hole 😀

I really just loved being out there.
		
Click to expand...

It’s even more nervous when you get your name read out before you tee off and there is people everywhere watching you 🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2020)

Strange day at the office today..
Played 5 holes well, 4 holes acceptably and the rest like I'd never swung a club before....
That I accumulated 26 points is a miracle of Lazarus-like proportions...
Fragger played well...but it's a good job he has 2 playing partners who can find his ball in the rough...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 4, 2020)

Another day out in the Highlands today, playing Brora. Another lovely course, really enjoyed playing it, and played better than I did at Dornoch coming in level handicap. Tough breeze again today, making the way way back in a bit of a slog. Maybe not quite as scenic as Dornoch, but still some fantastic views and some fabulous par 3's. The greens here were a little faster than Dornoch and a bit trickier we thought. A very enjoyable round though and look forward to playing it again next time we're up here.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 4, 2020)

Squeezed into an empty slot in a four ball this afternoon as course closed after 3:30pm preping for the Club Champs this weekend.  And it was very enjoyable.  Just played a half set of 4 irons, 2 'woods' and my putter.  This seems to be working keeping my expectations set sensible - and reduces pressure to hit the shot.   Lipped out on two holes for birdies but got another three.  Still a couple over my handicap but that's just fine as the dropped shots were mostly sillies - only a handful of shots that were rubbish.  Hit some nice crisp sweet irons and for someone who is battling to get out of 5+ yrs of grim sh**king that is really good news - and I didn't hit one.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 4, 2020)

To the range at St Andrews Links Academy this evening - busy - had to use an outside bay. It was very windy.

Was a beautiful evening so had a wander and hit on the Balgove afterwards - good fun and was hitting my hybrid really well, looking forward to first ever visit to Kirriemuir tomorrow.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 5, 2020)

First ever visit to play Kirriemuir today, what a lovely course and in immaculate condition. Had booked for the wife and myself via Golf Now and the starter told us that another pair had been booked in the same slot by them and asked if we would like to play on our own.

Greens were very, very good and it was nice to play a course where all the bunkers had been freshly raked - the club championship final was out a few holes ahead of us and I'd guess they had someone raking bunkers for that - either that or the locals never go into the sand.

Nice sunny day, bit windy at times, and I'd highly recommend a visit to Kirrie if you are in the area - I'll certainly be back at some point.

Pics don't do the course justice at all - there were a good few times I wished I'd had a proper camera with me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 5, 2020)

Half hour traipse out to a garden centre but when we got there we could see there was a long queue to get in so we just turned round and did the half hour traipse home 🙄


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2020)

1st round club champs, blowing a gale, 4 at least, harder downwind as you just could not hold the green and forget any down wind puts, putted two off the green when they had stuck the flags at the front. great time for the green staff to double cut and iron the greens, shot mid 80's.. def won't have to worry about the match play not having time to get round next week


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 5, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Another day out in the Highlands today, playing Brora. Another lovely course, really enjoyed playing it, and played better than I did at Dornoch coming in level handicap. Tough breeze again today, making the way way back in a bit of a slog. Maybe not quite as scenic as Dornoch, but still some fantastic views and some fabulous par 3's. The greens here were a little faster than Dornoch and a bit trickier we thought. A very enjoyable round though and look forward to playing it again next time we're up here.
		
Click to expand...

Also played Brora when I toured the highlands lovely course really enjoyed it , I had a highland pass where I played Dornoch/ Struie, Tain, Brora and Golspie, I enjoyed Tain and would recommend playing there if you ever get a chance, lucky man knowing someone in the area 👍


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			To the range at St Andrews Links Academy this evening - busy - had to use an outside bay. It was very windy.

Was a beautiful evening so had a wander and hit on the Balgove afterwards - good fun and was hitting my hybrid really well, looking forward to first ever visit to Kirriemuir tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest - how practical is it to go to the range there for a warm up (just for 20 minutes or so) before a round on the old course?

Do you/Can you park there, warm up, then  drive around again to park in the St Andrews Links clubhouse car park?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 5, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Also played Brora when I toured the highlands lovely course really enjoyed it , I had a highland pass where I played Dornoch/ Struie, Tain, Brora and Golspie, I enjoyed Tain and would recommend playing there if you ever get a chance, lucky man knowing someone in the area 👍
		
Click to expand...

The boy has another couple of years up there. Have to add Golspie, Castle Stewart and Nairn to the list as well as playing these two again. It did help playing them for guest rates 😊


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 5, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Out of interest - how practical is it to go to the range there for a warm up (just for 20 minutes or so) before a round on the old course?

Do you/Can you park there, warm up, then  drive around again to park in the St Andrews Links clubhouse car park?
		
Click to expand...

I've done that when playing the New Course - certainly possible, as is just leaving the car at the academy and walking across the course to the first tee of the Old Course - it's probably twice the distance walk, but you're walking across the Old Course and it's hardly far - two and a half holes or so.


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I've done that when playing the New Course - certainly possible, as is just leaving the car at the academy and walking across the course to the first tee of the Old Course - it's probably twice the distance walk, but you're walking across the Old Course and it's hardly far - two and a half holes or so.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers = good to know


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Out of interest - how practical is it to go to the range there for a warm up (just for 20 minutes or so) before a round on the old course?

Do you/Can you park there, warm up, then  drive around again to park in the St Andrews Links clubhouse car park?
		
Click to expand...

you can park there and its only a 5 min drive around to the links car park. I've a feeling they used to have a van or something to take people to hit balls if you have a time at the TOC, but i doubt that will be running under current condition


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			you can park there and its only a 5 min drive around to the links car park. I've a feeling they used to have a van or something to take people to hit balls if you have a time at the TOC, but i doubt that will be running under current condition
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that the van trip to the range was available for the ordinary punter with a tee time but certainly at least one of the golf tour companies (St Andrews Experience) do that in normal times


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			It's literally less than 5 minutes drive from the range.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - but don't forget that the car park is level with first green/second tee so you have allow a couple of minutes to walk the length of the first - though surely nobody would have to be rushing to make their tee time on the Old Course.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 5, 2020)

Back from Haddington today.

The course itself is very nice, in really good condition however some of the greens were a bit iffy and has some weird spots. Was very busy but I guess to be expected on a Saturday afternoon. Originally got stuck behind a group of ladies for the first 3 holes, was not fun. Then stuck behind two kids, was not fun. Eventually they let me play through after about 3 holes. Then I got stuck behind another group of kids, when I caught up to them on the next tee I asked politely if I could play through and the just turned round and said 'no we are playing matchplay' . So, more or less for every shot I was waiting about for this group of kids which in turn held up the two guys behind me and so on. I must have had about 5 minutes between every shot. Granted I was playing solo so was always gonna be a bit quicker but this was ridiculous. Sigh.

Shot 94 so 23 over. Based on my 9 holes the other night this was much the same really in terms of shots. Strike so inconsistent, lost several balls from straight lefts. Putting was a tad better but still not good as it should be. Short game chipping was okay and irons were generally alright for the most part. Another round with a real mixed bag of shots. I feel as if I'm playing so much worse than what I was before the lesson HOWEVER the scores are roughly remaining the same as before the lesson so I guess that's interesting. This was also a completely new course to me and it was a bit windy but that's no excuse for it. Couple of times I hit one down the middle of the fairway then fatted/topped the second shot. Was a bit tired mentally because of all the waiting about but it is what it is.

However on the plus side. I bought a second hand Cobra F6 to replace my ancient TM driver and straight up to the first tee with it, absolutely ripped it. Gave me confidence with it right away. Had wind behind me on the par 4 8th and I absolutely nailed it. Tracked the yardage through an app and the total distance was 274 yards, obviously the wind carried it a bit but just goes to show that I can hit it and swing the club well.  There was a good few tee shots with it and I enjoyed using it. So the driver is a thumbs up from me so far.

I guess the biggest plus point for me was getting par on 3 holes. The 5th, 15th and 16th. In a roundabout way, I'd call it progress. I'm probably gonna play another couple of courses in the area that I've never played before then go back to the ones closer by that I used to play on years ago and just stick with them I feel that will help me having some local knowledge.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Yep - but don't forget that the car park is level with first green/second tee so you have allow a couple of minutes to walk the length of the first - though surely nobody would have to be rushing to make their tee time on the Old Course.
		
Click to expand...

it will take you longer to walk from the car park to the range across the course, so theres no time saving at all, you still have to get to the first tee


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			The boy has another couple of years up there. Have to add Golspie, Castle Stewart and Nairn to the list as well as playing these two again. It did help playing them for guest rates 😊
		
Click to expand...

certainly does, i think they want £195 at moment.
def rec Tain, was in good condition a couple of weeks ago, as is Nairn Dunbar at the moment. Fortrose is worth a go too, short.... don't let that fool you always  windy


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Yep - but don't forget that the car park is level with first green/second tee so you have allow a couple of minutes to walk the length of the first - though *surely nobody would have to be rushing to make their tee time on the Old Course*.
		
Click to expand...

You've never met my brother ! 

We are in St Andrews the night before
1150 tee-off
The plan was to meet up at 10 and have coffee/breakfast in the Swilcan lounge - then wander down to the starting area about 11'ish - sign some autographs then tee-off
Just wondering if we can get a warm-up first but we'll see how organised we are on the day


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2020)

Roll up. Played a better ball match. Started OK for the first 3 holes, lost the plot and then looked vaguely competent from 13-16 including being 6 inches from an eagle on the par 4 16th (SI3). Thanks to getting paired with a 23 handicapper we won 4&2 and he played out of his skin albeit knackered after from carrying me all day


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 5, 2020)

Played the East Course at East Sussex National.  31 points on a course with a slope rating of 136 as against my home course of 127 ... so well pleased.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			certainly does, i think they want £195 at moment.
def rec Tain, was in good condition a couple of weeks ago, as is Nairn Dunbar at the moment. Fortrose is worth a go too, short.... don't let that fool you always  windy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder, was talking about it as we travelled out of Inverness. Definitely on the list.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 5, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thanks for the reminder, was talking about it as we travelled out of Inverness. Definitely on the list.
		
Click to expand...

All things being well I'll be renting a house for a week on the course at Fortrose and Rosemarkie next June - it's a very nice course and there's always a decent chance of dolphins making an appearance.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Played the East Course at East Sussex National.  31 points on a course with a slope rating of 136 as against my home course of 127 ... so well pleased.
		
Click to expand...

I'm down there myself in a few days.
What was it like and did you play the west course?


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm down there myself in a few days.
What was it like and did you play the west course?
		
Click to expand...

It was in great nick ... really nice course.  My friend’s son is a member there so it was only £35 as a member’s guest.  I have only played the East Course (twice), but he said we could play the West Course next time.  Apparently that is a little trickier.  I’m not sure if the clubhouse was open, but we went to the on-site hotel for our drinks after the round.  Hope you enjoy your visit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2020)

Played in an Open at Blyth, Northumberland, yesterday. First time I've played there. What a smashing course. Not long but well kept, a nice mix of hole lengths, some cracking par 3's. The fastest greens I've played on all year.

I played very solidly, driving and short game was spot on. My partner, 4bbb, went on a hot streak on the back 9 and we ended with a score that could well see us in the prizes 😃


----------



## IainP (Sep 6, 2020)

Wasn't able to book having the stitches out of left hand before the weekend, weather seemed good so decided to give it a go and booked in late for a stableford on Saturday. Two double bogeys to start had me wondering if a mistake but then rallied to 17pts for first nine. Momentum then stalled and limped in for 30 points. Will take a positive from using claw putting grip in comp for first time, yes the score could've been worse!


----------



## banjofred (Sep 6, 2020)

Medal yesterday...84 gross net 75. Putting.......I can't get the blasted ball to actually go all the way *IN* the hole. Partially in and back out I seem to be really good at. For the first time since golf started up again........I hit the flag and it popped out an inch or two (MY fault, not the flagstick).....although it was for a 2 so I lost some money on it as well (that's what really hurts). 2nd round of a knockout on Tuesday against a 5 hc. If I can get the putter to work I may have a chance. I may have played just well enough yesterday not to go up .1........but there were thoughts in my head about just tossing in another shot which would raise me from 9.4 to 9.5 (10) and I'd get another shot on Tuesday.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 6, 2020)

... symmetry 

The grip adjustment made a world of difference, super shots bar one.

Three of the bogeys were down to taking too little club and then over clubbing.

My distances are very much on the numbers, I just need to actually trust the fact they are and not try to get 5 extras yards out a club just because I did once on the range yesterday.

The first bogey was the only bad shot and it was the right club, I just thinned it and it went 5 yards long. I need to try to avoid mid round calibration when there isn’t enough evidence, doing likely to contributed to me underclubbing twice in three holes, learnt my lesson and got a bird then made the same mistake again then over clubbed ...

A lot of mental lessons learnt as my short game didn’t save me today, so hence the bad score. When I was playing weekly it would save me but I have only played once since mid August and I was all over the show that day and gave up scoring as everything was a top or shank!


----------



## GG26 (Sep 6, 2020)

Rushed out after work on Friday evening.  Teed off at 5.50 and finished at 8.05 as the light was fading fast.  Would have been quicker, but was held up in the end as I caught up with a fourball on 17, which cost 10 minutes.  OK if unspectacular round of 92.

Competition stableford yesterday in a threeball, including a friend off 29 in his first competition and his first time off of the whites.  Off at 3.40 and finished the same time as the previous evening in semi darkness.  We did let three groups through when looking for balls, which did cost us some time (twice were because of me developing a fade off of my drives which took the ball into the edge of the trees at 200 yards).  Scored 31 points, with that fade off of my drives (including one bad slice) costing a few shots.  Need to get back to the consistent largely straight driving that I had during the summer.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2020)

Well the big day arrived yesterday - golf with the wife for the first time! On our golf break to Coulsdon Manor.

She actually did rather well. Took her a couple of holes to get going of course, but she was pretty handy with the 7 wood and then 3 woods off the tee in the end - I would say longest drive was around 145 yards. Irons off the grass were more hit and miss, but enough decent ones here and there that we didn't have to resort to her teeing up on the fairway. She probably got a bit tired by the end and her last four holes were sort of back to the standard of the first few, before she'd got going. In the end she scored 130 - 65 on each nine - give or take a few that she probably forgot or didn't count, but I was never going to call her up on that.   I really don't think that's a bad score for a first time on the course! Her best hole was a bogey on a 120 yard par 3 - a decent drive with the 7 wood, short of the green, chipped onto the green nicely and two putts. She said she enjoyed it, and wouldn't mind playing again someday - I think she'd prefer a par 3 course personally, the par 5s here were a bit of a slog for her. She generally hit it straight even when she didn't get hold of one, consequently she only lost one ball all round. She was very hard on herself, I tried to explain that anything propelled in a forward direction was probably a good shot, but she wasn't happy unless she got it properly airborne, haha.

As for _my_ round - after duffing a pitch on the first I thought it might be a case of my game suffering from focusing on her - but I made bogey and followed it with three pars. Then a double, then six more pars! After 11 holes, only 3 over par, breaking 80 was well and truly on. Unfortunately I made the silly mistake of noticing this, and my last seven holes consisted of one par, five bogeys and a double. Finished on 80 exactly. Doh! Ten over par is still a joint-best for me, along with my Little Hay round from three weeks ago, and 80 is the best score I've made - 42 points in Stableford. But a touch of 'the one that got away' unfortunately.

Most importantly, we both had a nice day. We let someone through very early, I think it was on the first, but once she got going and the fact we had a buggy meant it wasn't as slow as I suspected we might be - only took 3 hr 48 according to my app, so not bad at all with a beginner in tow. We kept pace with the two we let through anyway. Followed it up with a very nice dinner and then a nice breakfast this morning as well which was all part of the golf break package. Happy days.


Edit: One thing I forgot to say - the Callaway Sure Out 2 that I got recently is absolute bloody sorcery. I was in greenside bunkers five times I think, and got up and down from four of them! Admittedly one of those was an exceptionally long putt, but the other three, I got out the sand to two or three feet. Unbelievable, when my bunker game was ropey at best before. They absolutely do what they say on the tin!


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 6, 2020)

After 2 cuts the past 2 weekends taking 1.6 off the handicap had a +0.1, on the 13th I pulled my tee shot into the edge of the tree line, ball was resting against a twig, thought it would be OK to move it but the ball rolled 1/2 a turn so called the 1 shot penalty. Completely threw me and I managed to duff my way to a 9 (NINE). Can't remember the last time I recorded a 9 in a medal. Closed out the remaining 5 holes in very dissapoimting style. Easy to say it shouldn't have affected my concentration but .......


----------



## J55TTC (Sep 6, 2020)

Imploded on the 5th after the worst start all year - bogey, bogey, double, double. It was like I’d forgotten how to play. Usually there is at least one aspect of my game that is okay, today there was just nothing I should’ve stayed at home. Picked up and NR’d on the fifth.


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2020)

More  today, I'd say it's the worst I've played in ages but I seem to be saying that every week.

Gross 98, nett 84, hit one GIR and 4 fairways. 

Swing felt awful but no part of the game was functioning well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2020)

Managed a measly 30 points in the roll up. In my defence I was absolutely hanging after a good drink after my round yesterday and then a neighbour and I had some beers chewing the fat. Not as bad as a PP who went to his new neighbour who was Polish and introduced to their home made vodka. He only last nine, and did well to get that far looking at the state of him. Soft drink for me after the round and home for a doze


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well the big day arrived yesterday - golf with the wife for the first time! On our golf break to Coulsdon Manor.
		
Click to expand...

Great that it went well.  Do you think that she might take it up?  I play regularly with five different guys, all married, but only one has a wife that plays (mine doesn’t).  Envious of him on that aspect ... when they go away on holiday, they always play at a local course ... I do that, but only as Billy Nomates unless the course pairs me up.  Congrats too on your 80!  I still dream of breaking 90 one day 😕


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Great that it went well.  Do you think that she might take it up?  I play regularly with five different guys, all married, but only one has a wife that plays (mine doesn’t).  Envious of him on that aspect ... when they go away on holiday, they always play at a local course ... I do that, but only as Billy Nomates unless the course pairs me up.  Congrats too on your 80!  I still dream of breaking 90 one day 😕
		
Click to expand...

As I say, I think 18 holes was a bit much, especially as I wouldn't want to be forking out for a buggy every time! I told her next time we could do a par 3 course or just a nine holer and she sounded more keen for that. I can't see her ever doing it every week like me. At one point she did say she finds any game frustrating if she can't do it good every time, I said golf might not be the game for her then.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2020)

37 points in the roll up this morning, messed up 8 for no score, otherwise pretty steady. 

That was on the back of a nett 74 (par 73) in yesterday’s medal off 2 shots less from my 40 points in last Saturday’s captains Comp. 

Hitting some form for Bearwood 😎


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2020)

Played Harlech today in the open.
Great course in good condition except the bunkers they were all GUR.
Must have really rained there this week most were flooded.
They gave everyone 2 extra shots then 90% , bit bizarre.
My mate off 3 was delighted as he didn’t lose anything.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 6, 2020)

Went out for a hit this afternoon to try to sort out the poor striking that I suffered at Kirriemuir yesterday, took a few holes and a slightly strengthened grip plus ensuring I completed my turn on the backswing. 

Strangely enough despite struggling with the swing those first few holes brought an OK score - helped by parring both the par 3s (3rd and 6th) - the 6th tee was where I worked out what was wrong and from then on I largely hit the ball really well. 

Hadn't intended keeping a score but as I knew what I had scored up to the point where I started hitting decent shots I ended up trying as hard as I would in a comp. Ended up with 78 gross, my third round this year under 80 and if my short game had been up to the standard of my driving and irons it could well have been a lifetime best score.

This game is frustrating - nicely so today.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 6, 2020)

Monthly medal today. 

Still battling the hooks.  Still managing my way around as best I could.  Visited the wrong fairway on many occasions. Completely low duck hooked 2 drives. 

Had to hit two provisional balls off the 4th tee but found my first. 

Shot 3 over and first cut of the year on the way. 

It's still a funny old game.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 6, 2020)

Played this morning, I signed up to a group I didn’t know because there was a gap. Turns out they were all old boys, and told me I was welcome to sign up with them again 👍. Played okay for 35 pts, was rough off the tee initially a few blocks and pulls. But just got on with it. 2 doubles so I need to get those sorted. But it feels like it’s coming together.. the acustrike mat is still being used for warm up and I think it’s helping.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 6, 2020)

36 point in the stableford at Bearwood Lakes. Bit of a mixed bag, a couple of blobs but a lot of pars, several shortish birdie putts missed, but a nice save on the 18th, hooked driver into left hay, wedge out, wedge onto green pin high and 20 foot putt. Working a bit on turning more aggressively through the ball so the hands wouldn't feel the need to get too involved, mostly worked until the aged body started to refuse to play along with a younger player's action.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ethan said:



			36 point in the stableford at Bearwood Lakes. Bit of a mixed bag, a couple of blobs but a lot of pars, several shortish birdie putts missed, but a nice save on the 18th, hooked driver into left hay, wedge out, wedge onto green pin high and 20 foot putt. Working a bit on turning more aggressively through the ball so the hands wouldn't feel the need to get too involved, mostly worked until the aged body started to refuse to play along with a younger player's action.
		
Click to expand...

I can relate to the last bit.

Problem is my aged body is so knackered it now stops cooperating by the fifth tee!😟


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 6, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I can relate to the last bit.

Problem is my aged body is so knackered it now stops cooperating by the fifth tee!😟
		
Click to expand...

that’s when I have loosened up, by 14 I am tightening up again and my Guinness arm is getting warmed up.


----------



## OnTour (Sep 7, 2020)

DRW said:



			From that are you right handed and you are changing due to yips ?

Has it taken a lot of practise to get used to it ?
		
Click to expand...

My lad is a leftie so practice a lot and hit his 7 iron also, had some success mostly a fail tho 38 putts, 27 putts then 43 the trickier the greens the idea breaks down. no yips just no confidence from 2 foot the stroke is fine it's the mind holding me back.


----------



## DRW (Sep 7, 2020)

Played Blairgowrie Lansdowne.

Clubhouse lovely, very busy with 2.5 courses but pace was free flowing, courses looked really pretty as we walked to the tee....

1st hole a great hole, 2nd hole very pretty and then after that all the holes merged into one, straight, flat, tight, looked the same and many holes a bit back and forward. A boring course and almost my ideal of golf hell. Had switched off by the 12th. Woke up on the 17th and a nice dogleg left par 5 and the lovely 18th(with a green out of context with all the others but a lovely green )

Played solid after the long drive up there and driver working thankfully (blobbed one hole as lost a ball), unlike the wife who hacked all the way round, so spent my time laughing at her 

Very well kept and greens a good speed.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2020)

DRW said:



			Played Blairgowrie Lansdowne.

Clubhouse lovely, very busy with 2.5 courses but pace was free flowing, courses looked really pretty as we walked to the tee....

1st hole a great hole, 2nd hole very pretty and then after that all the holes merged into one, straight, flat, tight, looked the same and many holes a bit back and forward. A boring course and almost my ideal of golf hell. Had switched off by the 12th. Woke up on the 17th and a nice dogleg left par 5 and the lovely 18th(with a green out of context with all the others but a lovely green )

Played solid after the long drive up there and driver working thankfully (blobbed one hole as lost a ball), unlike the wife who hacked all the way round, so spent my time laughing at her 

Very well kept and greens a good speed.
		
Click to expand...

TBH its isnt my fave course, find it a bit of a slog, but the Wee Course is outstanding though and much more interesting. We always try and play it on the way back from our Boys Jolly.

did you Play Castle Stuart?


----------



## DRW (Sep 7, 2020)

(you can click then click again on the photos for bigger ones)

Slept in the van on the road near the airport Friday night  near Castle Stuart, teed off as the last tee time of the day at 2.20pm, so no pressures from behind. Lovely relaxed round in breezy conditions and somehow missed the rain.

Driver was terrible but thankfully the course was very forgiving off the tee(that said what were the red tees about, a load of them were effectively on the fairway/semi rough mowed areas, Fairwaydodger would love the red tees here ).

Was about 15 yards off driving the tenth hole, what a stunning view for that tee shot(6th photo), had to sink a 6 footer for par tho. doh

Was plugging away, playing steady until the 14th and then done something I have never done before, went birdie, birdie, birdie. Finished with two bogeys for 7 over round. Was buzzing at the end.

Clubhouse very special, a great course, very playable, greens pretty good not very fast but nice roll, stunning views, elevations('hilly' than I was expecting), shapes to holes and would love to play it again.

Left the course about 7.30pm and got home about 3.15am, shattered, buzzed out, excited, great road trip. I have missed then in lockdown.

Did I say its a cracking course.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Hit driver off the first, had 101 to the pin and....
Only joking 😅
Horrendous score, up point 1.
The end.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had 5 of those in a row.
But managed to buffer twice this week.
Played no different in the previous 5 rounds, but if anything struck it better during those 5 bad scores.
I’m now 0.1 higher than I started the season 🤦‍♂️


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 7, 2020)

DRW said:



			Played Blairgowrie Lansdowne.

Clubhouse lovely, very busy with 2.5 courses but pace was free flowing, courses looked really pretty as we walked to the tee....

1st hole a great hole, 2nd hole very pretty and then after that all the holes merged into one, straight, flat, tight, looked the same and many holes a bit back and forward. A boring course and almost my ideal of golf hell. Had switched off by the 12th. Woke up on the 17th and a nice dogleg left par 5 and the lovely 18th(with a green out of context with all the others but a lovely green )

Played solid after the long drive up there and driver working thankfully (blobbed one hole as lost a ball), unlike the wife who hacked all the way round, so spent my time laughing at her 

Very well kept and greens a good speed.
		
Click to expand...

Not played the Landsdowne but your description fits its reputation exactly - The Rosemount on the other hand is lovely, borderline my favourite inland course.


----------



## DRW (Sep 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Ha don’t get me started on red tees at supposed marquee venues!

Don’t remember what they were like at castle Stuart - only that I chose not to play from them!
		
Click to expand...

A wise move for sure.



davidy233 said:



			Not played the Landsdowne but your description fits its reputation exactly - The Rosemount on the other hand is lovely, borderline my favourite inland course.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, maybe worth a revisit next year, does the Rosemount have more shape to the holes and some undulations in terrain  ?


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 7, 2020)

DRW said:



			Interesting, maybe worth a revisit next year, does the Rosemount have more shape to the holes and some undulations in terrain  ?
		
Click to expand...

It certainly has shape to it - lovely course - *CliveW *is your man for more details it's his home course


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2020)

DRW said:








 




 


























(you can click then click again on the photos for bigger ones)

Slept in the van on the road near the airport Friday night  near Castle Stuart, teed off as the last tee time of the day at 2.20pm, so no pressures from behind. Lovely relaxed round in breezy conditions and somehow missed the rain.

Driver was terrible but thankfully the course was very forgiving off the tee(that said what were the red tees about, a load of them were effectively on the fairway/semi rough mowed areas, Fairwaydodger would love the red tees here ).

Was about 15 yards off driving the tenth hole, what a stunning view for that tee shot(6th photo), had to sink a 6 footer for par tho. doh

Was plugging away, playing steady until the 14th and then done something I have never done before, went birdie, birdie, birdie. Finished with two bogeys for 7 over round. Was buzzing at the end.

Clubhouse very special, a great course, very playable, greens pretty good not very fast but nice roll, stunning views, elevations('hilly' than I was expecting), shapes to holes and would love to play it again.

Left the course about 7.30pm and got home about 3.15am, shattered, buzzed out, excited, great road trip. I have missed then in lockdown.

Did I say its a cracking course.

Click to expand...

glad you enjoyed it, interesting tee shot off 10 never seen it from there, gets tee is down by the water.

did you have a hot dog in the half way hut?


----------



## DRW (Sep 7, 2020)

No hot dog for us, we aren't eating out as such at the moment tbh.

The starter was telling us the tee was up the 'top' for 10, rather than the bottom and he preferred it up there, so assume it is sometimes up there ?  Great looking tee shot/hole from there, could see the other tees down the bottom tho.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2020)

DRW said:



			No hot dog for us, we aren't eating out as such at the moment tbh.

The starter was telling us the tee was up the 'top' for 10, rather than the bottom and he preferred it up there, so assume it is sometimes up there ?  Great looking tee shot/hole from there, could see the other tees down the bottom tho.
		
Click to expand...

well its worth going back for the hot dog alone, its the only reason i ever go to CS

played it loads, never tee'd of from up there, we always play from the white or black and thats always down the bottom, used to be a tee like that on the 12th though, only played from that once and that was the day after the Scottish open, was a beast, must have been 230 to carry the gorse and reach the fairway


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2020)

It looks like Friday's debacle may have bee a blip..
A relatively steady 16 points out and pars at 10 and 11 saw me to 20 before the rain saw us retreat..
Hit the ball so much better although I still managed some stinkers but got away with them.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 7, 2020)

Played yesterday morning, nice and early with a 7:30 tee time off of the yellows at Leighton Buzzard.

4 pars and 5 bogeys on the front nine for 20 points.

1 birdie, 4 pars, 3 bogeys and a double on the back (4 over par) for 22 points to rack up a grand total of 42 points. _Just _missed a putt on the last for a 79 too.

Handed the card in as a supplementary resulting in a 0.6 cut putting me at 14.3.

Super happy to finally put a really good round together after threatening it for a month or so.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 7, 2020)

Played the front nine at Alenda on Saturday. It was alarmingly quiet - we saw one other person on the course!!

Anyway, the lack of income is showing in the facilities and course maintenance, pitch marks being left unrepaired on greens, and grass not cut as you'd expect in the rough - but this was a European Tour qualifying venue in 2018, so has some status intact as good course.

Both played off the yellow tees, Jamie giving himself a genuine birdie chance on the 9th - 450 yard uphill par 5 when he reached the green in regulation - commendable given his age.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 7, 2020)

Sherwood Forest in a Seniors Open and course in top nick, made buffer with 34 points


----------



## slowhand (Sep 7, 2020)

Halifax West End for annual Masonic Yorkshire comp. struck the ball well and pitted well for 21 points after 10 holes. Then the rain came and I blobbed the next 3! Ended up with a total of 30 points. Think my problem is when it gets cold and wet my back stiffens up and I don’t complete my swing. When I consciously made myself complete my follow-through, I hit good shots


----------



## louise_a (Sep 8, 2020)

I have had a busy few days and quite successful too. On Friday I played my Titleist matchplay against a guy off 5, fortunately for me his putting was off and I had a nice 5&4 win, then on Saturday it was our lady captains day and despite being 2 over handicap my score was good enough to win. Played in a mixed 4BBB at Withington on Sunday and then yesterday played in a ladies team open at Ilkley, a new course to me, it is on the banks of the River Wharfe as opposed to being on top of the moor and is a very nice course although it would have benefited by having lift, clean and place in force as the balls were picking up lots of mud.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 8, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Monthly medal today.

Still battling the hooks.  Still managing my way around as best I could.  Visited the wrong fairway on many occasions. Completely low duck hooked 2 drives.

Had to hit two provisional balls off the 4th tee but found my first.

Shot 3 over and first cut of the year on the way.

It's still a funny old game.
		
Click to expand...



Enough to win the 0-10 category.  Entry into the medal final in two weeks time.  

Css went down 2 so only got a 0.2 cut which is a right kick in the stones.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 8, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Enough to win the 0-10 category.  Entry into the medal final in two weeks time. 

Css went down 2 so only got a 0.2 cut which is a right kick in the stones.
		
Click to expand...

Css down 2?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 8, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Css down 2?
		
Click to expand...


Competition scratch score.   Par 71.  Went to 69


----------



## louise_a (Sep 8, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Css down 2?
		
Click to expand...

Just what I thought, unless SSS is 1 under.


----------



## Crow (Sep 8, 2020)

Mid-Week Medal today, started well for a change and got my tee shot away on the par 4 first, second on the green and would have parred but my ball hit the not centered flag and stayed out, but bogey is a big improvement on recent rubbish. Was two under handicap after 6 but then took a 9 on the par 5 seventh. 

Another quad bogey on the 11th when I drove OB and several shortish putts not going in meant I ended up with the usual crap score, today a 93 gross which puts me up to 14.5 handicap, I dread to think what my WHS handicap will be. 

The weather was good though.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 8, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Competition scratch score.   Par 71.  Went to 69
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are meaning SSS is 70 if that is the case?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## YorkshireStu (Sep 8, 2020)

Apart from a 7 on the par 3 eighth hole, no worse than a double bogey. Happy days!

Dropped to handicap 28 now which was the initial aim starting again along with breaking 100 - both achieved. 

Hopefully I can continue the trajectory and get to early 20s by Spring/Summer.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 8, 2020)

Booked as a single behind a four ball after work - they cancelled last minute so I had nobody in front or behind me all the way round - 30mph winds straight down most of the holes. Hit the ball well probably the best I've ever struck the ball into a gale - lots of fun. On the down side short game from under 50 yards needs a couple of years of hard work.

Here's some blonde rough


----------



## evemccc (Sep 9, 2020)

Played at Berkhamsted yesterday. A nice bunkerless Heathland-lite course

The back 9 was especially a beautiful run of holes


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 9, 2020)

Not played today but results just in from Sunday ( at last) .6 cut down to 16.3 lowest I’ve been.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2020)

played with the boys after a couple of days rest from the Club champs where i played total crap and was in 20 bunkers in the first round.

still blowing today, 30 ish but at least the green staff hadn't double cut and ironed today. hit it well off the tee, esp into the wind.. hitting silly clubs into holes downwind (well for me anyway)  10th was a drive and wedge, though it did get a very firm bounce. one of my PP had a read bad case of the rights, early extension i think, he went straight to the range after


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2020)

Good front 9 of +3 for 19 points...
Lost my way a little on the back 9 and only managed 32 in total...
The wind did kick up a bit but it would be wrong to blame it for my seeming lack of ability..
Driver is beginning to behave itself again...


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Booked as a single behind a four ball after work - they cancelled last minute so I had nobody in front or behind me all the way round - 30mph winds straight down most of the holes. Hit the ball well probably the best I've ever struck the ball into a gale - lots of fun. On the down side short game from under 50 yards needs a couple of years of hard work.

Here's some blonde rough
View attachment 32317

Click to expand...

David are you just a member at the Ashlundie course? don't see you post photo's of the main course very often.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			David are you just a member at the Ashlundie course? don't see you post photo's of the main course very often.
		
Click to expand...

Yep this year just the 'Ludie, been out on the medal a couple of times but this is my first time playing golf regularly in five years so just out for fun, playing better than I could have expected and loving sub three hour rounds - hopefully I'll have time to keep playing once I get back to doing regular sports photography - which is imminent.


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2020)

Took the skins 5-3-1 in our 9 hole daily knocks shooting only 5 over gross and that was with a double on our 4th, missed a silly short putt also with the old 'I'll just tap this in' mistake we all make now & then.

Very pleased with my game over the last month, much more aggressive play allowing me to hit more GIR, looking forward to Bearwood & Scotland trips.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2020)

My birthday yesterday, played at Mill Hill with my dad, and two mates that we'll call 'Ben' and 'Rob' - because that's their names. I set it up as a Stableford match play betterball type of thing, me and my dad (off 36 unofficially) vs Ben(12) and Rob(30). We went 1 up on the first as I was the only player who didn't make a hash of it, and we were up for the whole match then, not much of a contest to be honest. We were 4 up after the 8th when my dad knocked in a 15 foot for par! Opponents won the 9th and 10th to threaten a comeback, but we won the next four to take it 6 & 4. Including my dad holing an even longer putt on the 12th, must have been at least 25 feet and downhill! 

As for my round personally, I started off playing really well, I had 18 points after 8 holes. Sadly I still had 18 points after 11 holes. 9th was unlucky, it's a par 5 and I smashed a beautiful five wood down there for my second, but I had absolutely no idea there was a watery ditch which I went into. 10th was just a mess - it's a tough hole with a lake and a bunker to carry for your second, I was only hitting 23° hybrid, but instead of swinging easy I tried to hit it too hard and topped it down to the water's edge, in very long grass, then completed the trick by duffing it in there with a wedge. Nearly holed a chip to rescue the 6 but it lipped out. 11th was a par 3 where I don't get a shot, sadly my tee shot went right into a bunker and I only made a 5 for 0. 

Recovered after that and went bogey, par, birdie, par - the birdie being on the 14th which sealed the betterball match. Then it was wheels off again, 200 yard par 3 16th, hitting five wood once again I tried to hit it too hard and duffed into the nearby ditch. Teed up again and hit a nice easy one, made a four with the second ball - why couldn't I just do that the first time? Blobbed the 17th too, after a perfect tee shot the same issue happened for a third time - water to carry over and instead of hitting a nice smooth swing like my practise swing, stupid thought enters my head that I need to give it a whack - again duffed short of the lake, managed to knife it over with an iron just about, but ended up with a 7. 

Bogeyed the last for a 90 gross, 32 points. Disappointing as I used to think water didn't get in my head that much, but annoyingly it caused me to try and whack the ball too hard this time, with shocking results. Nobody bettered that points total though, Ben had 28 points (same gross as me), my dad managed 26 points as he got tired and picked up a lot towards the end, and Rob only managed 24 as he had a shocking front nine. So managed the best points and got a birdie on my birthday, can't complain too much.

Was my first time playing Mill Hill, very interesting layout. Weirdly the clubhouse is on one side of the A1, then you have to leave the car park, walk under a subway to cross the road for the actual course. Couple of the early tees had mats out for the yellows which seemed a bit unnecessary at this time of year, but to be honest we just played off the white or the red on those ones, or like a yard behind the mat off the grass, because we didn't fancy playing off mats in September really. The greens had had the chemical treatment sadly, so they stank of sea-sand which they'd put down, and our golf balls and putters got all manky - they still ran pretty quick though so didn't affect the golf too badly. Overall I would go back, if only to conquer the water holes that I buggered this time.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 10, 2020)

Played at my club yesterday ... 38 points and lowest score of the year.  Well pleased.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2020)

This really is a stupid game...
Played exceedingly average golf for 12 holes...16 points and going nowhere..to suddenly playing the last 6 holes in 1 under par and finishing on a respectable 34.....
Don't ask me..I ain't got a clue...


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2020)

Played today with one of my favourite iron sets, the J B Halley Tournament for which I recently picked up a matching putter.  

Started with a four putt and couldn't get the feel with the putter until near the end!  
Filled out the irons with a 1930s Spalding Henry Cotton 2 iron (coated shaft, dot face) and hit my shot of the day with it, arrow straight about 210 yards, then hit SW to 4 feet and holed for birdie.   
Also had a nice MacGregor 1 wood in the bag but only hit one decent drive!
31 points.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 10, 2020)

Out for 18 with the missus after work tonight - nice birdie at the third before getting held up by a trio including a couple of cat one guys - painfully slow for a couple of holes and had we had to stay behind them I'd have had to say something - decided instead to skip from fifth green to 14th tee and play the holes we missed at the end - no hold ups after that but looking across the course later it was obvious that they hadn't sped up at all - slowest play I've seen in years and not because of being over careful, they were just faffing about, walking slowly and standing on tees chatting etc.

Very windy tonight, it's been blowy all week but tonight wasn't gusts it was constant 30 odd mph and much colder than it's been in a good while.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 10, 2020)

Had a nice day out at portsallon yesterday. We got lucky with the weather as the sun poked his head out for the first time in weeks. 

Heres a video of my tee shot on the great driving hole 14th. The big rock in the distance is a good line. Ball feeds down a big hill if you get it right.


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2020)

Suddenly found my game today!
Just 1 over after five with 15 s/ford points!

Then i suddenly lost my game and finished with just 28 points.
One green in regulation all day, thankfully my putter was behaving.

Off to East Sussex National on Tuesday for three days of golf .......................... I'm just not sure what type!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You look 20 years younger than your profile pic 😅
		
Click to expand...


I've had a hair cut.  Thanks


----------



## DRW (Sep 11, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Had a nice day out at portsallon yesterday. We got lucky with the weather as the sun poked his head out for the first time in weeks.

Heres a video of my tee shot on the great driving hole 14th. The big rock in the distance is a good line. Ball feeds down a big hill if you get it right.







Click to expand...

We need a shot tracer, bet it was a big hook

Your swing looks like it has got flatter than previous ( camera angle), thought you were working on getting the club more on the outside/up on lessons (maybe a couple of years ago or so), did you give up on that and revert back?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 11, 2020)

DRW said:



			We need a shot tracer, bet it was a big hook

Your swing looks like it has got flatter than previous ( camera angle), thought you were working on getting the club more on the outside/up on lessons (maybe a couple of years ago or so), did you give up on that and revert back?
		
Click to expand...


Gave up on it.  Lol.    Just weakened the right hand grip a bit and was able to fade it again.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2020)

Just in from my debut in the Elders, or Seniors....
17 points going out...22 back
Leader in the clubhouse and a cut to follow.
Happy days


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2020)

Roll up this moring only 4 turned up as it was blowing a gale, as rain was sideways and hammering down, we decided to head out, got to the tee, rain stopped and sun came out.

very tough day on the links again, 4 club wind at least, but played well again, 3 birdies on the front 9, 3 on the back. had two eagle puts from 10 feet one on 10 and 18, missed both, drive and a mid iron on it was so windy.

Took my old 2 iron out and used that a few times, not sure i would bring it out in a comp this weekend but was def good for 3, 8,9 15 and 17 off the tee.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Roll up this moring only 4 turned up as it was blowing a gale, as rain was sideways and hammering down, we decided to head out, got to the tee, rain stopped and sun came out.

very tough day on the links again,* 4 club wind at least,* but played well again, 3 birdies on the front 9, 3 on the back. had two eagle puts from 10 feet one on 10 and 18, missed both, drive and a mid iron on it was so windy.

Took my old 2 iron out and used that a few times, not sure i would bring it out in a comp this weekend but was def good for 3, 8,9 15 and 17 off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

That just seems insane to me. Four clubs? Was it a hurricane? So if you'd normally hit PW, into the wind you were hitting 6 iron?? I can't get my head around that.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That just seems insane to me. Four clubs? Was it a hurricane? So if you'd normally hit PW, into the wind you were hitting 6 iron?? I can't get my head around that. 

Click to expand...

no just windy, Links golf for you.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That just seems insane to me. Four clubs? Was it a hurricane? So if you'd normally hit PW, into the wind you were hitting 6 iron?? I can't get my head around that. 

Click to expand...

Patrick’s spot on about the wind, our second par 3 for example is a 7 iron for me but have take a 5 wood sometimes, Links golf can be a pain in the arse sometimes, give me a nice Parkland any day👍


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That just seems insane to me. Four clubs? Was it a hurricane? So if you'd normally hit PW, into the wind you were hitting 6 iron?? I can't get my head around that. 

Click to expand...

He's spot on - proper golf, imagination and play the shot (6 iron bump and run from 100 yards etc.) that works instead of 'I know my yardages' target fly it through the air stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That just seems insane to me. Four clubs? Was it a hurricane? So if you'd normally hit PW, into the wind you were hitting 6 iron?? I can't get my head around that. 

Click to expand...

Yes thats links golf for, proper golf....

There is no normally I would hit a PW here, it is how much do I have to add or take away for the wind. Have to factor in the wind chipping and putting especially in a crosswind

Great test of imagination and you learn to hit the ball low.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Yes thats links golf for, proper golf....

There is no normally I would hit a PW here, it is how much do I have to add or take away for the wind. Have to factor in the wind chipping and putting especially in a crosswind

Great test of imagination and you learn to hit the ball low.
		
Click to expand...

My ball tends to go low anyway.


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Yes thats links golf for, proper golf....

There is no normally I would hit a PW here, it is how much do I have to add or take away for the wind. Have to factor in the wind chipping and* putting especially in a crosswind*

Great test of imagination and you learn to hit the ball low.
		
Click to expand...

I've had very little links experience but when we were up in Scotland a few weeks back there were winds of 30mph and I was gobsmacked that a flat, straight 4ft put required 2ft break. I had to imagine that the green was on a massive slope, I was really proud of that putt  At the end it had turned 90 degress and was accelerating and goodness only knows where it might have ended up if it hadn't gone in the hole!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My ball tends to go low anyway. 

Click to expand...

You could be a natural on the links


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Yes thats links golf for, proper golf....

There is no normally I would hit a PW here, it is how much do I have to add or take away for the wind. Have to factor in the wind chipping and putting especially in a crosswind

Great test of imagination and you learn to hit the ball low.
		
Click to expand...


The effect of wind on a putt was not something I gave too much thought to until I played with an american couple who had a caddie.  He told them about the wind on every putt. 

I do consider it now especially by the sea.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 11, 2020)

Strange day. Played with some guys I have not played with for a while. 2 teams of 4 2, to score. I score 95% of the time but did not today but always query the marker after 9 as had the score wrong I thought.

However there was a guy with us who conveniently got his score wrong by 1 on one hole. The reason I knew was we were both in the same place within 5 yards for,the first 4 hole. Much to my surprise the same happened again on the 7th. Mentioned it to my food mate but found it hard to believe.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 12, 2020)

round with slow Dave this morning, first timei've played with him in what seems like months, got round dry but very windy again, maybe not much as yesterday. round in under 3 hours and got through 3 lots of 4 balls

too much of us buggering around, he brought his 1 iron and we played nominate the shot, with either his 1 iron or my 2 iron, made for some interesting golf


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2020)

Have things on this afternoon so just played nine holes this morning - Nine of Herts, a local short nine hole, but challenging with some blind shots and a few places you can easily lose a golf ball. Played the 1st horrifically but sank a putt from off the green to save bogey. Then went birdie, birdie, par, bogey to sit level par after five. Made a horse's arse of the 6th though, triple bogey 7. Rubbish three putt on the 7th for bogey, then a par, par finish. Four over par, and given I had a triple with two lost balls and a bad three putt, I know exactly where those four shots went. 22 points so happy overall.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Have things on this afternoon so just played nine holes this morning - Nine of Herts, a local short nine hole, but challenging with some blind shots and a few places you can easily lose a golf ball. Played the 1st horrifically but sank a putt from off the green to save bogey. Then went birdie, birdie, par, bogey to sit level par after five. Made a horse's arse of the 6th though, triple bogey 7. Rubbish three putt on the 7th for bogey, then a par, par finish. Four over par, and given I had a triple with two lost balls and a bad three putt, I know exactly where those four shots went. 22 points so happy overall. 

Click to expand...

Played it a few times, although not recently, not sure you can compare your 22 points / 9 holes on a 1890 yard course par 32 with say  a normal sized course (3000 yards for 9 par 36), where you would be taking 10+ extra shots, which is 10+ extra chances to mess it up 

Good fun course though  and you can only play whats in front of you


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Played it a few times, although not recently, not sure you can compare your 22 points / 9 holes on a 1890 yard course par 32 with say  a normal sized course (3000 yards for 9 par 36), where you would be taking 10+ extra shots, which is 10+ extra chances to mess it up 

Good fun course though  and you can only play whats in front of you 

Click to expand...

I know it's short but that doesn't always mean easy. As I say, several of the holes have blind shots. The one I messed up has a massive tree in the way so you can't just smash it up to the green. One par 3 is 80 yards and about 15 feet below the tee, which is almost _too_ short and becomes an interesting club selection. I do take your point though, I expect to do well there anyway. I'm happy with four over par including a triple bogey irrespective of the course.

When the handicap system changes we won't have debates like this anymore.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The one I messed up has a massive tree in the way so you can't just smash it up to the green.




			Clearly you have never played with Fragger..it's his party piece..

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## GG26 (Sep 12, 2020)

Stableford competition this morning and worst comp score this year (27pts).  Just couldn’t get going and apart from one blob scored 5 or 6 on every hole!  Not even a 4 on the four par 3s.  One first though.  Holed my bunker shot on the par 5 8th for my only par, having not holed out from a bunker before.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 12, 2020)

Complete and utter crap is being kind to my standard of play today, hit it left every shot into the wind and chipped and putted like a beginner.

No positives whatsoever and have removed my name from the comp tomorrow as my game will not stand up to playing in the wind at present and it is very windy.......


----------



## timd77 (Sep 12, 2020)

September medal, I’m off 20, I was 13 over for the last 15 holes, very happy with that.

Unfortunately it was all over by the 3rd, I was 9 over after 3! Par 3 3rd, tee shot went left but we all saw where it went. Got up there and couldn’t find it, disappeared into thin air, so I had to do the walk (jog) of shame back to the tee. Ended up with an 8 after hopping from bunker to bunker, still blowing out of my a*se.

Walked off to the next tee and there was my first ball in the rough at the back of the green! 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## banjofred (Sep 12, 2020)

After a couple of weeks of my putter being totally worthless, it decided to return today. Slow start and then got going better with a chip in and a couple longish putts going in. 78/39pts stableford. At least 3 horrendous fairway woods (topped) that seem to be happening lately. If I clean those up I should be good to go. Senior rollup on Monday, and the weather is supposed to be good......


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 12, 2020)

5 to get down from 100 yards at the 8th, 4 from side of green at 16, despite that holed 4 15+ footers including a 20 foot putt at 18 for birdie so it evens itself out over 18 holes, 79 less 12 for 67 should get me back down to 11 (will be 11.5 if CSS goes down to 70)


----------



## Wilson (Sep 12, 2020)

Had the normal knock Thursday evening, the last one of the year as the evenings draw in. Hit it well but a number of brain farts cost me, +2 on the front after making a double from nowhere and a bogey when I had a 50yrd approach 🤦‍♂️. Back 9 started with another bogey on a short par 4 when I had 50yds left for my 2nd shot.... I was then ticking over nicely with a run of pars until I went double, double, bogey - a couple of pars to finish will see me buffer.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 12, 2020)

Took the boy to his lesson, mummy has succumbed to the school cold, so was flat out. We got their early and hit a few balls. Had the fright of my life, I aimed him away from the parked cars, but he managed to hit one ball about 6” s short of one😯. After that I got him to line me up, so setting my club to the target. He enjoyed that, and gave me a lesson as well 👍. 
It’s a big competition tomorrow, off the back tees. I think a few holes will be another 2 clubs, and playing 190-200 yard second shots. I hit a few 4 hybrids, that were okay, probably will be more effective than a 5 iron in, bit lazier. But the 56 wedge I shanked several times, as I was getting on top of it.. doesn’t do your confidence any good! Then driving was huge slices.. yay I thought .. but just worked through it. Will do a bucket of 20 as a warm up tomorrow to get a bit of the basics back. Just need to relax.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 12, 2020)

Another range practice session. I'll be honest it was really bad possibly worse than last time but first balls I've hit since last week, didn't get round to going out at all during the week which is on me - that's not good enough.

Seem to be hitting the driver better than everything else but to be honest the whole thing was crap. Think like 3 shots out of the 80 balls I liked and for the other 20 I just practiced some short game with targets because I got a bit pissed off and bored. I've booked another hour with the pro for start of next month so will see how I am come then and what he says then I'll make a decision whether to carry on seeing him or not. Guess one thing I've noticed is seem to be really struggling to follow through properly and keep the arms straight and pulling them left or it's the swing path tonight was pretty over the top and I sneaked a few slices in which I thought I'd stopped. I have favourable shifts at work this week so determined to get out a lot more to the range.

I can certainly see what he's trying to get me to do and obviously I realise its going to take a lot of time and practice but would have thought I'd have at least seen something by now. If I see any sort of progress even small progress I'll usually use that for motivation and that'll push me on to keep going but when you aren't really seeing any it's pretty disheartening but I will persevere.

Doesn't help either when the guy in the next bay kept congratulating himself. 'nice shot Bri' after every ball he hit   Each to their own!


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 12, 2020)

36 hole medal comp today course was playing tough today.  CSS 1 over SSS this morning and 2 over this afternoon.

Played pretty well but took a 6 on a par 3 in both rounds when I looked like I was going to post a decent score.

Took my driver off the deck twice today to keep the ball low under trees to reasonable effect.  Also putted into a bunker 😂


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 13, 2020)

Captains prize day yesterday. Hadn't been playing well so was going out to enjoy the day. Played really well, 78 gross net 62. Will be at least a 0.6 cut getting me back to 15. Left a few out there was well, so one of those what could have been rounds. 

Still awaiting on the results to be posted to find out how I did.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 13, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			Captains prize day yesterday. Hadn't been playing well so was going out to enjoy the day. Played really well, 78 gross net 62. Will be at least a 0.6 cut getting me back to 15. Left a few out there was well, so one of those what could have been rounds.

Still awaiting on the results to be posted to find out how I did.
		
Click to expand...

Second on count back, but CSS went up so a 0.9 cut gets me back to 15.1.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 13, 2020)

Out on my own at 7.08am this morning, nice but very windy - some of the Sunday morning old boys play very quickly - the two lads behind me must have been late 60s and I didn't leave them behind at all - they'd have been home for breakfast just over two hours after they teed off.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 13, 2020)

39 out, 39 in and the feeling of the school cold setting in


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2020)

Relief and disappointment combined from September Sunday medal.  3 over gross front nine (despite doubling 9th) and 8 over back.  Darn.  So many stupid and careless shots thrown away - but only a couple of really poor shots - and no unmentionables.  And a two on our 3rd will get me a few quid.  So mixed emotions.  There are sign of life.


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2020)

Stableford, playing off my new higher handicap of 15.
22 points, 7 (seven) blobs.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 13, 2020)

Medal today 103 - 8 shanks, bit like Spurs ... crap.


----------



## evemccc (Sep 13, 2020)

First go around at Ellesborough today, the best course in my area. Generously hosted by @PhilTheFragger and @Imurg. The course was great and it was good to be playing it in perfect sunny weather. Unparalleled views from the outside clubhouse deck, well-manicured tee-boxes, fairways and v tricky greens = an excellent afternoon 
Why can't all courses and days be like this?? Recommended for any golfers visiting / living in the Aylesbury area


----------



## Ethan (Sep 13, 2020)

Sunday stableford, nice day but a bit of wind this afternoon, off to slowish start with a couple of bogeys in first 3, but then stabilised and nothing great but nothing terrible afterwards and ended up with 37 points. CSS usually 36 points, so won't change playing handicap but helps the WHS handicap a little because it is a few shots better than the score due to exit the 20 counting scores.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2020)

Only a couple of hours at the range whilst eldest was at a bday party, but hoping something has clicked with the driver. 

Had seen a tip online so hit a few as normal then tried the tip. Could easily see a difference in consistency and distance. 

Lets hope it stays like that tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2020)

Club championship weekend. Played pretty steady yesterday except for going triple six at the par three sixth (that blooming hole) and then double at the next. Otherwise I was very pleased with my gross 84 (net 72) for +2 in the handicap section. Out with a guy that is a pain with his buggy. Managed a triple on the 3rd going OOB (environmental area) when the drive I hit it on was too long for my shot - hit it well just the wrong line and didn't make the carry. Ugly double on 9. Held it together well enough except for an annoying double on 14. Finished today on net 74 for +6

Turned out +6 was good enough for 10th in the net prize. One of my best club champs finishes and so quite happy. Annoyed that I still have the odd car crash hole per round but it's medal and I think whether you admit it or not there is an underlying pressure to some degree just because its "club champs" and I didn't play myself out of it yesterday. Onwards and upwards and go again


----------



## IainP (Sep 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			Stableford, playing off my new higher handicap of 15.
22 points, 7 (seven) blobs.


Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for the "mother of all hussles" after you gain your WHS index and then break out the 2020 bag of clubs 😉🙂  Hang in there..


----------



## IainP (Sep 13, 2020)

No good today in a medal. Some bad swings and choices meant my day was run by 9. Managed to mostly go back to basics on back half, 3 over for eight of the holes but a glorious mess of the par 3 over the valley. Semi topped the tee shot into the hazard short of the green, this part is dry. Left bag in valley as next tee is there just carried a wedge and putter up. Was hoping to play from hazard if poss but couldn't find it. Realised I hadn't brought a ball! Found a skanky old pinnacle so pitched onto the green then 3 stabs for a 6 😕
Goodbye 9 'cap again.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2020)

evemccc said:



			First go around at Ellesborough today, the best course in my area. Generously hosted by @PhilTheFragger and @Imurg. The course was great and it was good to be playing it in perfect sunny weather. Unparalleled views from the outside clubhouse deck, well-manicured tee-boxes, fairways and v tricky greens = an excellent afternoon 
Why can't all courses and days be like this?? Recommended for any golfers visiting / living in the Aylesbury area
		
Click to expand...

Good to meet you Robert, glad you enjoyed the course 👍😎


----------



## GG26 (Sep 13, 2020)

Pairs comp at Hinckley today.  Not played it before and definitely one that I feel that I would play better on a second attempt.  I played poorly, including a 5-putt on a par 5 when nicely on the green in 3.  Lost several balls.  Nice weather though.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 13, 2020)

Wasn’t my finest round, still leaking shots right of target. Need to fix the reoccurrence of this issue. It has come back while I try to be less steep at the top and having to drop onto plane. Its a minor backswing issue as I’ve never been step coming down.

I straightened up on the last 4 holes but still couldn’t convert birdie putts. Chipping and putting was superb as I bagged another round under 30 around the par 3.

Next time I should be closer to level par.


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Pairs comp at Hinckley today.  Not played it before and definitely one that I feel that I would play better on a second attempt.  I played poorly, including a 5-putt on a par 5 when nicely on the green in 3.  Lost several balls.  Nice weather though.
		
Click to expand...

I like Hinckley, good course with a nice variety of holes, but tricky!


----------



## DRW (Sep 14, 2020)

Played 36 holes at ganton, loved it. Last time tee and then out second in the morning, lovely millionaires golf and 3 hour rounds, absolutely fantastic. Fairly strong winds over that side but lovely weather, got burnt.

Golf, only highlight was a hole out from a bunker and 3 birdies on the front nine in round one, the rest was the normal dross of ups and downs.

Roll on the next round.


----------



## Coffey (Sep 14, 2020)

Played County Louth on Saturday. What an absolute treat. The course is fantastic.

We played off the back sticks which was a mere 7000 yards and the wind was about 3 clubs. Was a really good challenge and managed to shoot 30 points about 14 over. A few silly mistakes cost me and played the par 5's really poorly. Think i doubled two of them, bogied 1 and parred 1.

The par 3's all played into the wind, think the longest was about 165 yards but was hitting 5 irons into them all. Followed by a 470 yard par 4 which I hit Driver 7 iron 20 yards through the back.

Took me a while to get used to the ball not just going splat and stopping on wet greens as well lol


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2020)

Playing early solo this week as everyone else is away.
Out at 7, home by 9.30
39 points, 6 over gross, 1 under gross back 9.
That'll do.


----------



## slowhand (Sep 14, 2020)

Leeds & District Rabbits Pinder Trophy yesterday at Howley Hall. 17 points out and 9 points back . Really fast greens, and I seemd to manage to find every ditch on the course.

Par 3 8th, hit a terrible tee shot into the trees on the left. Played a provisional onto the green. Then one of my playing companions found my original ball in a terrible lie. Was not chuffed, but it was my fault as I hadn't said to not look for it (can you even do that?).

Having a lesson the day before where i had my alignment completely changed can't have helped (my shoulders have been way open at address)


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just in from my debut in the Elders, or Seniors....
17 points going out...22 back
Leader in the clubhouse and a cut to follow.
Happy days
		
Click to expand...

Well, well, well....
It appears that some daft ha'penth of a Senior entered some of his scores incorrectly 
On 2 of the par 5s on the back 9 he entered 2  ( his points) nstead of 7 ( his score)...
This wasn't initially picked up but now its been amended....
CSS went out to 72 from 70 so my cut is 0.2 more than expected
Now currently residing at 7.9


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2020)

Total Rubbish this morning, lost 1,5 million on the game too, just as well it was virtual figure


----------



## banjofred (Sep 14, 2020)

(lots of bad words here......).....Senior rollup today, out in +1....came back +8 to shoot my handicap......thought the hc was going to come down nicely and I totally messed up on several holes taking chances I didn't need to take. Bone head.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 14, 2020)

slowhand said:



			Leeds & District Rabbits Pinder Trophy yesterday at Howley Hall. 17 points out and 9 points back . Really fast greens, and I seemd to manage to find every ditch on the course.

Par 3 8th, hit a terrible tee shot into the trees on the left. Played a provisional onto the green. Then one of my playing companions found my original ball in a terrible lie. Was not chuffed, but it was my fault as I hadn't said to not look for it (can you even do that?).

Having a lesson the day before where i had my alignment completely changed can't have helped (my shoulders have been way open at address)
		
Click to expand...

.  

Yes you don’t have to look for your original ball if you so wish and to inform your pp


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			39 out, 39 in and the feeling of the school cold setting in
		
Click to expand...

So placed 4th overall lost 3 places on count back, but got a nice -0.4 off, and a healthy wedge addition to the pro shop balance. 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2020)

Played the Himalayas this afternoon. 

Glad to say the driving from the range worked on the course. Highlight being that I finally drove the green on the 8th having donated more than my fair share of balls to the water hazard this year! 

+4 for 21 points. With a few indifferent irons on the first 2 holes.


----------



## Blakey (Sep 14, 2020)

Played Sutton Green, just outside of Guildford today.


First decent round in what seems like ages! 38points with 1 blob.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2020)

Blakey said:



			Played Sutton Green, just outside of Guildford today.


First decent round in what seems like ages! 38points with 1 blob.
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere I play regularly as Gary Smith is based there and I have used him for a few short game lessons. Decent course at the moment but gets very wet in the winter. Decent enough course


----------



## IainP (Sep 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Playing early solo this week as everyone else is away.
Out at 7, home by 9.30
39 points, 6 over gross, 1 under gross back 9.
That'll do.
		
Click to expand...

Well done. I'm intrigued to what the mod edit was though 🤔


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 15, 2020)

Played yesterday with two mates. Rubbish start. Then 8 (eight) straight pars. I've never done this many in a row before. Actually parred 9 in total.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 15, 2020)

Another range session last night which actually went alot better. Got into a routine of practicing rotation before most of the hits. Still vast majority of shots were rubbish but the swing itself felt a bit better and smoother at times. Striking was slightly better too. I've been getting 100 balls and working my way through the bag from PW-Driver but next time going to change it round and hit less balls as I did feel last 20 balls or so it was just a bit tiring and I lost it a bit mentally. Will go for 50 and Driver-6 next time. Also the range has re-opened their putting greens again so going to make use of those so I don't 3 putt everything next time out.  Other things I've noticed. Cant hit 3-wood for shite, it's honestly the worst club in my bag by far. Not much difference in distance from 4-5-6 irons, hard to tell from the distance markers on the range but assume it's do with strike. 7-8-9-PW can hit well fairly easily so with them I think just more target practice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Another range session last night which actually went alot better. Got into a routine of practicing rotation before most of the hits. Still vast majority of shots were rubbish but the swing itself felt a bit better and smoother at times. Striking was slightly better too. I've been getting 100 balls and working my way through the bag from PW-Driver but next time going to change it round and hit less balls as I did feel last 20 balls or so it was just a bit tiring and I lost it a bit mentally. Will go for 50 and Driver-6 next time. Also the range has re-opened their putting greens again so going to make use of those so I don't 3 putt everything next time out.  Other things I've noticed. Cant hit 3-wood for shite, it's honestly the worst club in my bag by far. Not much difference in distance from 4-5-6 irons, hard to tell from the distance markers on the range but assume it's do with strike. 7-8-9-PW can hit well fairly easily so with them I think just more target practice.
		
Click to expand...

At least it's a start. I was working on something that sounds close to your work. I've put a little more knee flex in and swinging a little flatter and trying to rotate harder and clear the hips to give me space to hit. I opened the left foot outwards as well to help rotation. Working really well but I did find I had a tendency to throw the right shoulder out and over the top which led to several massive pulls and the odd big push/slice. Might be worth a try??? Stick with it though. It will get better and once you find strike then distance will get better through the bag


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 15, 2020)

Played Queens @ Gleneagles on Saturday.

Didn't get off the tee for first 6 holes so only really played 2/3 of it.

Most enjoyable when actually playing golf, pleasant enough walk to distract from the hacking bits.

Driver on the naughty step again for the foreseeable I think 🙃


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			At least it's a start. I was working on something that sounds close to your work. I've put a little more knee flex in and swinging a little flatter and trying to rotate harder and clear the hips to give me space to hit. I opened the left foot outwards as well to help rotation. Working really well but I did find I had a tendency to throw the right shoulder out and over the top which led to several massive pulls and the odd big push/slice. Might be worth a try??? Stick with it though. It will get better and once you find strike then distance will get better through the bag
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep this in mind and give it a go! 

That's all I wanted to see, was some progress even if small. Now I feel even more motivated to keep going. I can tell when I've struck one well, as I almost always instantly lose the ball flight and can't see a thing, then I'll just see it drop to the ground in the distance.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2020)

I actually resembled a golfer for 9 holes today.
Out in 9 over for 44 but back in 1 over 38 for an 82, 10 over par total and two shots below handicap, CSS off the yellows is 69.

Hit a shot to remember on the 15th where, after a poor second I had just over 180 yards with water to carry, lovely 4 iron pin high and holed for birdie.
Playing the Ben Sayers Mentor irons and the recently acquired Goudie International SS300 putter.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2020)

Crow said:



			I actually resembled a golfer for 9 holes today.
Out in 9 over for 44 but back in 1 over 38 for an 82, 10 over par total and two shots below handicap, CSS off the yellows is 69.

Hit a shot to remember on the 15th where, after a poor second I had just over 180 yards with water to carry, lovely 4 iron pin high and holed for birdie.
Playing the Ben Sayers Mentor irons and the recently acquired Goudie International SS300 putter.

View attachment 32366
View attachment 32367

Click to expand...

I see Goudie have been ripping off TaylorMade  again.....


----------



## larmen (Sep 15, 2020)

Lesson today, when I booked it it wasn't yet supposed to be 'very warm' today. At 35 minutes I was starting to feel tired, at 50 minutes I was spent. By 52 minutes I was shaking and asked the pro to  stop right there. Had to sit in the car for 20 minutes before driving back home. This is just not my weather.

Lesson learned is that I can book morning lessons in the winter, but in summer look at the weather forecast or think when the sun will have gone past the roof.
Oh, and make the left hip lead the swing, not the right shoulder.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2020)

larmen said:



			Lesson today, when I booked it it wasn't yet supposed to be 'very warm' today. At 35 minutes I was starting to feel tired, at 50 minutes I was spent. By 52 minutes I was shaking and asked the pro to  stop right there. Had to sit in the car for 20 minutes before driving back home. This is just not my weather.

Lesson learned is that I can book morning lessons in the winter, but in summer look at the weather forecast or think when the sun will have gone past the roof.
Oh, and make the left hip lead the swing, not the right shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Aside from not feeling totally tickety boo at the end how did it go. I get the right shoulder bit but how does the left hip work. I think I've seen a video on it somewhere so sure it's right but not sure how you get it leading


----------



## larmen (Sep 15, 2020)

It all feels weird. I swing well when doing the drill, but put the ballin place I am getting all jumpy again. But it's basically about the arms following the body rather than the club leading the swing. You probably do what you need to do, you just describe it differently.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2020)

Played Hillside today, 1st time for a while, the changes has certainly improved an already fantastic course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2020)

larmen said:



			It all feels weird. I swing well when doing the drill, but put the ballin place I am getting all jumpy again. But it's basically about the arms following the body rather than the club leading the swing. You probably do what you need to do, you just describe it differently.
		
Click to expand...

I was always told to simply let the ball get in the way of the club on the way down and through. It's not a reactionary sport and the ball isn't moving so just do what you seem to be doing in rehearsal and trust the club to find the ball at the bottom of the real swing and not try and force it in any way


----------



## Blakey (Sep 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Somewhere I play regularly as Gary Smith is based there and I have used him for a few short game lessons. Decent course at the moment but gets very wet in the winter. Decent enough course
		
Click to expand...

It’s a nice track, but as you say, and the same with most courses in the area, doesn’t hold up well to lots of rain. Played Guildford last week which was in just as good condition.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2020)

Roll up this morning and after the last 3 weeks of it being a strong westerly, today was a gentle easterly, so was nice not to be hitting 3 wood to reach the green on the first

hit my irons pretty well today, after being a bit ropey on Monday, didn't sink many putts though


----------



## evemccc (Sep 16, 2020)

Played Silloth on Solway on Tuesday...a fantastic & fun links course (some blind shots in dunes, and hidden / raised greens, great sea views)


----------



## timd77 (Sep 16, 2020)

Ian Woosnam’s hosting a 2 day pro event at our course this week, mainly players off the senior tour such as himself, rob lee, gary Orr and Peter Baker (our own pro).

Anyway, that starts tomorrow so I booked myself in for 18 today, checked in at the pro shop to be told one of the pros is playing with me! Chap called Mike Reynard. What a nice chap. That’s the first time I’ve seen a pro play close up, every shot went where he wanted it to, drives went miles, GIR every hole etc.

Naturally I pulled my first tee shot about 150 yards, but thankfully settled down after that and scored 20 points on the front 9. The back 9 was mainly watching him trying different approach shots, just standing back in awe and trying to keep up as his drive ended up 100 yards ahead of mine! What an amazing experience.


----------



## DRW (Sep 17, 2020)

Played Oswestry golf course for the first time. Pleasant enough course, a few to many tees near hitting zones for my liking. Hit the ball really well, scored pants, had about 8 too many 3 putts

Strangely 2 par 5s in three holes(played as our 14th & 16th, a long wait for a par 5, on card the as 3rd/5th) and no more par 5s.

Greens very nice and was rolling pretty fast.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 17, 2020)

Cracking Morning here, no real wind to speak of and warm... played as Guest of a Business contact at Castle Stuart. hit it ok and scored pretty well but not as well as one of the other guests, off 15 shot 75 gross off the whites and unfort he was not my partner... Humped


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 17, 2020)

96 for me today, at one of the courses I was thinking of joining locally. +31 over. Truly dreadful stuff. Also lost the the head of my 5 iron, which flew about 30 yards after I struck a ball 

38 putts
38% FIR
12% GIR (2 out of 18)
No pars

Only positives for me were a couple of drives which I must have hit about 260-270 dead straight down the middle. Everything else was really shit. Onwards and upwards eh


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

84 around Canterbury today.

Averaged 247 of the tee which is unheard of for me. 10 Fairways hit. Unfortunately, as is often the case. As the driver has improved, my irons have started to misbehave!


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2020)

Just had three rounds at East Sussex National and now realise I'll never be able to master this game.
Averaged 31 points per round, which I think's okay on courses I'd never seen, but my inconsistency was ridiculous.
For example, day 2 saw me out with 22pts and back with 9pts, typical of the way I played.
Two nice courses and all four of us preferred the West course, which I wasn't expecting.
The rough was very rough and it was a lot windier than I was expecting.
Thoroughly enjoyable three days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2020)

Slime said:



			Just had three rounds at East Sussex National and now realise I'll never be able to master this game.
Averaged 31 points per round, which I think's okay on courses I'd never seen, but my inconsistency was ridiculous.
For example, day 2 saw me out with 22pts and back with 9pts, typical of the way I played.
Two nice courses and all four of us preferred the West course, which I wasn't expecting.
The rough was very rough and it was a lot windier than I was expecting.
Thoroughly enjoyable three days.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't think 31 points as an average isn't too bad. I always think anything over 30 points isn't a disaster round. Frustrating but not the end of the world


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 17, 2020)

Played Lyme Regis while on holiday in Dorset.  Really liked the course ... no water anywhere, but all the greens well protected by bunkers.  Lovely views over the coast, but windy in exposed places.  28 points ... not a disaster given that I didn’t know the course.


----------



## timd77 (Sep 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Is that Woosnam's original club?
		
Click to expand...

He’s from Oswestry but used to play at Llanymynech...


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 18, 2020)

My return to golf this year in statistical form (missing a couple rounds I didn't record these):

Total holes played: 105
Averages per round:
24.4 over par
score of 87.8 
38% Fairways in regulation
19% Greens in regulation
34 putts
1.8 pars
6.4 bogeys
7.8 double bogeys+ 
1 heads gone 


And yes it's been a quiet morning at work.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 18, 2020)

Was out for a wander last night and will get nine holes or so tonight. Might not get as far as the 13th though so here's a pic of my view as I hit my approach to the green last night.

13th fairway Ashludie course at Monifieth Links


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2020)

Lovely knock today in a 3-ball - and all Scots...something noted by others 

We played a form of golf new to me that they called The Chair.  It was excellent and very enjoyable.

The three of us competed to accumulate points - but a point could only be won if you were in the chair when teeing off on a hole - and you could only be in the chair if you had won the previous hole outright against the other two. To win a point you had to be in the chair - and then win the hole outright against the other two; if you didn't win the hole you lost the chair.  It was extremely hard to win a point - you had to win two holes outright against the other two.  And that isn't so easy.  In the end the score were 2-2-0 as I won the last to equalise


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 18, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			My return to golf this year in statistical form (missing a couple rounds I didn't record these):

Total holes played: 105
Averages per round:
24.4 over par
score of 87.8
38% Fairways in regulation
19% Greens in regulation
34 putts
1.8 pars
6.4 bogeys
7.8 double bogeys+
1 heads gone


And yes it's been a quiet morning at work.
		
Click to expand...

I'm probably missing something here but how do you get an average of 24.4 over par and average score per round of 87.8?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2020)

Worked hard on the short game but failed to manifest itself on the six holes I played (10-14 + 18). Feel a little lost with my game at the moment especially around the greens.


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2020)

Played at Charnwood Forest GC today with another vintage fan.
Charnwood is a lovely 9 hole course with some great views and the weather was prefect.

We played hickory first 9, only my second game of hickory this year I think and it showed as I played like a complete knob.
Classics for the second 9 and things were much better, maybe the half hour break for a sandwich and a drink helped.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nine holes tonight, nothing particularly good or bad - think a round at the weekend with only irons in the bag is in order - that usually gets me hitting them cleaner.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2020)

Another 38 points today. 

Driver behaving yet again. Little better with the irons but seemed to find the wrong part of a fair few (big) greens where 3 putts were almost inevitable. 

One (maybe 2) more warm up rounds tomorrow before the H4H fun.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 18, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I'm probably missing something here but how do you get an average of 24.4 over par and average score per round of 87.8?
		
Click to expand...

Probably because there was a 9 hole course in there


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 18, 2020)

In other news another range session tonight that went explicably really well. Very happy man tonight based on that and looking forward to getting out tomorrow for a game.


----------



## DanFST (Sep 18, 2020)

First 9 out since I broke my foot.


Still can't putt.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 18, 2020)

Played Pyrford today as my course had a charity day so couldn't get on 

New owners are fully going for cash cow. Can see it being predominantly pay and play in years to come

Course absolutely stacked, 4hr30 for a 2ball, buggies everywhere, 2 balls being joined up then splitting off, buggy bar driving round selling beers etc

To be fair, they seem to be putting money into the course, bunkers being redone and greens were very good, true and quick. Shame about the number of pitch marks 

Still can't stand the course off the yellows though, some mickey mouse holes and 2 awful par 5s. Looks a much better track from whites


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Managed to fit 18 in. Horrible form continues, this year has been total carnage for my golf. 

Last few holes I just tried to slow things right down, which had a positive effect. 2 birdies on 14&15 put a smile back on.

The 14th is a par 3 that plays around 185. In to wind today so I tried a gripped down 4 wood. Horrible low necky cutty thing which somehow carried the water up an on the green heading for the hole. Luckily, it had a look in an decided not to drop, pulling up 6’ after the hole. 

I’ve never had a hio, and that’s not the way I’d want to get my first 🤢


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Well after getting 17 points from my first 7 I thought it was going to be another good one. 

Finishing with 30 was a a stark reminder of why I'm off 15


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 19, 2020)

Had one of those rounds today where everything just clicked. 83 and kept the same ball all the way round. 

Best round ever.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 19, 2020)

Playing pretty solidly these days. Not one bad drive again today, although a couple of crappy fairway woods. It was a best ball today and probably shot about 79 with a couple of putts that were more than happy to do laps around the cup but......just....won't......drop. Just focused on NOT swinging hard at all, and taking a short backswing. More consistency is the result. I'm really not reading putts well....usually err on predicting a break that isn't there. Putt goes where I'm aiming....unfortunately.....not where the cup is.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 19, 2020)

The round that could have been!

Two birdies, nearly drove two greens, draw shots instead of fades messed up my aim for a few holes and I ruined it all with a treble and a double...

Real rollercoaster of a good round, just need to get rid of the killer shots that cost me a further 3 shots that I didn’t need to play...


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 19, 2020)

Headed into a medal round today quietly confident after having a great range session on Thursday evening. Had a row with the Mrs last night and my head just wasn’t in it this morning, started with a 6,7 to be +6 after 2. The misery continued as it took me 53 to get to the turn.

Sorted myself out to come back in 40, which should really have been 38. 

On the plus side it was a lovely morning! Hopefully on Monday I play as I did on the back 9, otherwise it will be a long day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2020)

Very steady round. 35 points including a lost ball at 17 which must have rolled OOB left but everyone had thought was in the greenside bunker. Had a putt hit the flag (not the lifting device) and still come out and several others that looked in all the way only to kiss the edge and stay out. Nice birdie at the last to finish so all in all very happy.


----------



## Lump (Sep 19, 2020)

Played at Drax Golf Club today in a NHS charity day. Course only measures 5391 off the tips.
Defence is tiny rapid greens, with some having only a 5yrd landing spot to hold a green. 
As a 3hcp is was a bloody good challenge in gusty winds today(course won with ease) Only hit driver twice, don’t think I’ve ever hit it so little. 
Good fun


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2020)

First round at my home course for a few weeks, entered the 'Tigers Foxes & Rabbits' comp, so three categories for prizes. Me being in the middle one (for handicaps 10 to 18 I think). 

Duffed the first tee shot, 7 iron hit the ground about 2 inches before the ball. Compounded it by missing a 3 foot putt so it was a triple bogey 6 to open with. Played ok for a bit then another triple at a par 3 at the 8th, which is ridiculous really. Wasn't happy with that at all. Back nine was a lot more consistent, a few pars a few bogeys and one double. 87 gross, net +3 wasn't too bad on a day where I felt I played some good golf in parts and struggled a bit in others. The feller who won the foxes had the same net score as me so I guess he got it on countback alone. Shame I was only one shot from winning when I missed two shorts putts on the day - but you wouldn't normally expect to win being only just in buffer so whatever!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I don't know if these terms are a local thing but I've never heard of the sections being called this before.
I find it rather squeamish for some reason 😳
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, god knows where they came from. Someone asked me which one I was at the start and I said "God knows.. I'm a lion, which one is that?" Probably more of a pig though really. 

I don't think we use these terms at any other time, it's just for this one comp. Strange one.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 19, 2020)

Another round of garbage for me. Strong easterly is about the toughest wind to play Silloth in and I suspect todays comp will be R/O.

At least I didn't enter the comp so could have a good laugh at my struggles for a change.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Well after getting 17 points from my first 7 I thought it was going to be another good one.

Finishing with 30 was a a stark reminder of why I'm off 15 

Click to expand...

Nothing to see here. 

Second round of the day started as the first finished!

A back 9 of 23 points and I love golf again!


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 19, 2020)

Bogey competition today.

1 up on the front nine, 1 down on the back for an all square. Was really pleased with that, especially as I had 3 NRs.

Guy in my group finished 5 up but was 8 up at one point! Not sure of the winning score yet.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 20, 2020)

105 for me today. Just pretty shit tbh. I did hit an 9 iron 140 yards to within 5 feet of a par 3 flag and prodeeded to miss the putt for birdie but ended up with a par which I'd obviously take any day but opportunity misses. Hit a 290 yard drive bomb down the middle of the next fairway, then proceeded to hit a nice second but missed the green left, was feeling confident so went for the 64 degree lob over the bunker then proceeded to thin it over the green and into the water. Apart from that a very, very poor round. I definitely neednto grab myself  a set of second hand irons


----------



## OnTour (Sep 20, 2020)

Played North Warwickshire in the invitation event and it was in super condition and a decent layout with some tricky greens and flag positions. nice to need to hit driver a lot over my own course which is hardly ever. we have some good news on the putter working again  after 6-7 weeks going missing big time. 

42 pts as a pair


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I don't know if these terms are a local thing but I've never heard of the sections being called this before.
I find it rather squeamish for some reason 😳
		
Click to expand...

Rabbits section is a big thing in Yorkshire, north Yorkshire definitely. I believe Rabbits is 15 h/c and above. It's a great idea imo.


----------



## Lump (Sep 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Rabbits section is a big thing in Yorkshire, north Yorkshire definitely. I believe Rabbits is 15 h/c and above. It's a great idea imo.
		
Click to expand...

There are a few variations on the leagues too. 
Rabbits - 14.5 to 28hcp
Tigers - 7.5 to 15hcp
0-15 league - 7.5 to 15hcp (allowed 2 players from 0-7.4hcp)


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 20, 2020)

Terrible round yesterday n/r on the last hole 2shanks second one was o/b, not one par in my round. Would have been over 100. 

Think it was the first time ever I didn’t enjoy a round of golf. 

Going to have a break from golf and hope it’s better after that.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 20, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Had one of those rounds today where everything just clicked. 83 and kept the same ball all the way round.

Best round ever.
		
Click to expand...

I can't count...it was actually 81.

Now I'm thinking the 7 on the par 5 has done me out of a 79...

I haven't broken 100 all summer I don't think 😀


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 20, 2020)

Seemed to have got .1 back and a handicap increase yesterday despite not playing in the comp yesterday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2020)

Greensomes challenge trophy today. Came 19th with 35 points. Neither my partner and I are big alternative shot format fans but decided to play as we could at least tee off on each hole. We never got going although got ahead of our allotted combined handicap at one point but struggled coming in. At least it's only once a year.


----------



## DRW (Sep 21, 2020)

Played at Saunton, such a great place to play golf, marvellous weather. Wish it was closer. Great condition.

Not one single birdie over the 36 holes, disappointing! Kept missing the putts 

East, played great apart from the half shank hitting to the 18th green. Shot 8 over.

West, up and down round, had 3 blobs, hacked up one of the par 5s for a blob but was within 10 yards of the other 3 par 5s in two, got solid pars on those


----------



## Tongo (Sep 21, 2020)

Shot 96 around Bramshaw's Forest course earlier. Some very good mixed in with some very sloppy.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

Birdie at the third only highlight tonight - though I started hitting my irons well over the last couple of holes - very windy again - thankfully it's forecast to be much calmer in St Andrews on Wednesday morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2020)

a pro am at Dornoch on Sat, fantastic weather like a summers day and no wind at all, got to the 8th green and a haar started to blow in. could not see more than 100 yards withing 5 mins.  cleared a bit then got to the half way hut and there were already 3 groups on the 10th tee and you could just about make out 3 stood on the 10th. stood around there for a good half hour, so we hit the beer, got round to the 18th hit our tee shots and the horn went ,,,game abandoned, it had gotten very thick behind us so was for the best with still 5 groups out on the course. Was due to play Brora on Sunday, but one of the guys managed a time at dornoch again so we had another game there. got round just in time as we had a drink in the bar the haar came in again. Played TOC yesterday with two R&A members and another mate from Nairn. grat Day and a nice lunch in the R&A clubhouse. wish we had stayed the night TBH is was a long drive back last night, didn't get back till late... no golf for a few days now... need a rest


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a pro am at Dornoch on Sat, fantastic weather like a summers day and no wind at all, got to the 8th green and a haar started to blow in. could not see more than 100 yards withing 5 mins.  cleared a bit then got to the half way hut and there were already 3 groups on the 10th tee and you could just about make out 3 stood on the 10th. stood around there for a good half hour, so we hit the beer, got round to the 18th hit our tee shots and the horn went ,,,game abandoned, it had gotten very thick behind us so was for the best with still 5 groups out on the course. Was due to play Brora on Sunday, but one of the guys managed a time at dornoch again so we had another game there. got round just in time as we had a drink in the bar the haar came in again. Played TOC yesterday with two R&A members and another mate from Nairn. grat Day and a nice lunch in the R&A clubhouse. wish we had stayed the night TBH is was a long drive back last night, didn't get back till late... no golf for a few days now... need a rest

Click to expand...

You play on some proper tattie fields


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 22, 2020)

Went out for a quick 9 this afternoon. First game is a while but had a few hours to kill and the weather was ok. 
Managed a decent level 36 without hitting any good, or any really bad, shots. Birdie at 2, 4 and 6 but bogeys at 3, 7 and 9. The one at 9 was annoying after hitting the green with a crisp wedge only for it to zip back off the surface and i to the burn that runs in front of the green. 

But happy with it, only 9 holes but an enjoyable 9 at that.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Went out for a quick 9 this afternoon. First game is a while but had a few hours to kill and the weather was ok.
Managed a decent level 36 without hitting any good, or any really bad, shots. Birdie at 2, 4 and 6 but bogeys at 3, 7 and 9. The one at 9 was annoying after hitting the green with a crisp wedge only for it to zip back off the surface and i to the burn that runs in front of the green.

But happy with it, only 9 holes but an enjoyable 9 at that.
		
Click to expand...

where are you playing now?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			where are you playing now?
		
Click to expand...

Back at Pitreavie. I rejoined when I could start playing again and they gave me a good deal.


----------



## beduffshirl (Sep 23, 2020)

Well after not playing for a fortnight and my previous rounds at Stonebridge being somewhere between 102 and 109 apart form one 99 I smashed it last night.
42 for the Hampton and 47 for the Blythe - two lessons I'm sure have helped my basic swing but I'm sure going to stretching and yoga type classes for the last 4 weeks twice a week have helped too. I was hitting proper golf shots including a 6 iron on to a green which I've rarely ever done before. A couple of unlucky bunkers and it could have been 85 too. #Overthemoon


----------



## DRW (Sep 23, 2020)

Used the H4H voucher before the 30/9 run out date, played Foxhills Longcross, quite a nice course layout, couple of silly holes, pretty small greens good pace, rock hard in places. Highlights was drove the 10th and 15th, missed the eagle putts, got birdies. Best laugh was when the wife topped her tee shot in front of the starter and another couple.

Hit to many trees to score well and lost 3 balls.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 23, 2020)

Cancelled todays game. Heavy rain.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2020)

Well after saying i was resting for a couple of days after being over golfed, as it was a nice day. Stiff as anything and struggled to turn so the golf was rubbish to say the least.

highlight of the round was one of my PP seeing what he thought was ahead cover on the 13th fairway, went to pick it up, but it was a juvenile oystercatcher curled up... which promptly flew away Sqeeking as they do, scared the daylights out of him, which amused us all


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 23, 2020)

Played the Strathtyrum at St Andrews Links with my wife this morning - absolutely beautiful day in the home of golf. At 5620 yards the Strathtyrum is a short course and it's very straightforward, wide flat fairways and few bunkers. But you do not want to go into the thick rough, some of the most brutal I've ever seen (after a shank at the 10th) - I didn't find the ball and I could see the group in front of us take a drop several times after similar visits to the jungle.

Having said that it was straightforward and wide it was still enjoyable, it was in beautiful condition, some really nice contouring on the greens kept it interesting and the welcome we got from the staff on arrival was excellent, they treated us as if we'd paid the Old course green fee of nearly two hundred quid rather than the £35 each we shelled out to play the Strathtyrum.

Round in under three hours, a walk round St Andrews and then lunch in the Links clubhouse completed a fine morning. We did note however that the lunchtime crowd in the clubhouse was a bit different to normal, rather than the usual tourists and golfers the place was packed with posh old folks having a coffee and a cake - Another thing we noted that all the courses were very busy.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 23, 2020)

Dodged most of the rain today...and Boy did we have some...
Overnight deluge had left a few puddles in some bunkers and almost washed all the sand out of the Cross bunker on the 18th..iys down the hill and the rain must have been gushing down to do that.
Anyway, off we went with a couple of drops of drizzle that got a bit worse but was gone by the 3rd.
Turned into an OK morning. 
Scruffy front 9 of 15 points didn't fill me with huge amounts of confidence but a par on 10 settled things down. As did the Eagle 2 on the 11th..a SW from 85 yards..that'll do. 
Followed by a birdie on a shot hole giving me back to back 4 point holes....
Respectable after that and a tap in par at the last for 37 points..bang on handicap.
Just got to do it in the midweek medal tomorrow....

And the rain came down again just after 3...


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 24, 2020)

A game of two halves this morning. Course that I've played before but not in a few years and they've changed the layout around as they are building a new clubhouse.

Had an absolutely horrific front 9, to the point I was about to walk off after the 9th. Didn't hit a single good shot. Alot of the holes favoured fades/slices and I was reluctant to hit them since I'm trying to do the opposite these days. Tops, shanks, duffed chips the lot.  Was genuinely the worst I've ever played. Didn't strike anything at all it was a literal hack to the green then 2/3 putt.

Back 9 started off the same, by the time I got to the 13th I just stopped caring at all and given up on any hope of salvaging a decent score, was probably on for a 120+ by this point.  Then it all just sort of clicked.

Par on the last 5 holes. Unbelievable stuff really, from completely nowhere. Driver was getting smashed about 270/280, which left me short irons or wedges into greens which I hit. There was a couple holes I got a bit lucky with chips taking a good bounce and landing close. Had two great chances for birdie but wanted a par and left the putts a little short. It really all just clicked. I wish I could play like that all the time, because I'd be comfortably low teens in the handicap stakes.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			A game of two halves this morning. Course that I've played before but not in a few years and they've changed the layout around as they are building a new clubhouse.

Had an absolutely horrific front 9, to the point I was about to walk off after the 9th. Didn't hit a single good shot. Alot of the holes favoured fades/slices and I was reluctant to hit them since I'm trying to do the opposite these days. Tops, shanks, duffed chips the lot.  Was genuinely the worst I've ever played. Didn't strike anything at all it was a literal hack to the green then 2/3 putt.

Back 9 started off the same, by the time I got to the 13th I just stopped caring at all and given up on any hope of salvaging a decent score, was probably on for a 120+ by this point.  Then it all just sort of clicked.

Par on the last 5 holes. Unbelievable stuff really, from completely nowhere. Driver was getting smashed about 270/280, which left me short irons or wedges into greens which I hit. There was a couple holes I got a bit lucky with chips taking a good bounce and landing close. Had two great chances for birdie but wanted a par and left the putts a little short. It really all just clicked. I wish I could play like that all the time, because I'd be comfortably low teens in the handicap stakes.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a bit of a 2+2 basic conclusion, but maybe you were too tense to begin with. Tension is a swing killer. Once you gave up caring, tension in the arms subsides and frees the swing up?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2020)

God, this game is infuriating...
Good front 9 of +3 and standing on the 16th tee I was +6...
Made a 2 at the par 3 so +5...
Then proceeded to finish double, double to end on nett 72 (+1) gross 80....
Nett 69 is winning.
2 pars instead of 2 doubles would have done it..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			God, this game is infuriating...
Good front 9 of +3 and standing on the 16th tee I was +6...
Made a 2 at the par 3 so +5...
Then proceeded to finish double, double to end on nett 72 (+1) gross 80....
Nett 69 is winning.
2 pars instead of 2 doubles would have done it..

Click to expand...

Nothing worse than choking.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			God, this game is infuriating...
Good front 9 of +3 and standing on the 16th tee I was +6...
Made a 2 at the par 3 so +5...
Then proceeded to finish double, double to end on nett 72 (+1) gross 80....
Nett 69 is winning.
2 pars instead of 2 doubles would have done it..

Click to expand...

Doh. What a fool. Go on, what did you do wrong and be honest did you know how well were you were going. Don't forget at the end of the day, it is still a relatively new course to you and you don't play that many comps so getting in contention is still a positive thing


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Doh. What a fool. Go on, what did you do wrong and be honest did you know how well were you were going. Don't forget at the end of the day, it is still a relatively new course to you and you don't play that many comps so getting in contention is still a positive thing
		
Click to expand...

Nothing dramatic really..
17th I drove into the trees but punched out to leave 100 yards. Didn't hit a particularly good shot, chipped and 2 putted....easy 6
18th decent drive but into a hollow and on a down slope. Didn't hit a particularly good shot and it finished in a bunker.
Because of the rain the sand was hard so the ball rolled to almost the back lip, took 2 to get out, pitched up and the bogey putt horseshoed...solid 7..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Nothing dramatic really..
17th I drove into the trees but punched out to leave 100 yards. Didn't hit a particularly good shot, chipped and 2 putted....easy 6
18th decent drive but into a hollow and on a down slope. Didn't hit a particularly good shot and it finished in a bunker.
Because of the rain the sand was hard so the ball rolled to almost the back lip, took 2 to get out, pitched up and the bogey putt horseshoed...solid 7..
		
Click to expand...

Tough break matey. At least it's in there and you've found a good patch of consistency


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2020)

Frustration and joy wrapped up in one afternoons medal today, it was quite windy 

Lost a ball on the 2nd, no sign of it, next group we’re gaining ground, so didn’t want to do the walk of shame and delay them so that was a quick NR.
Played like a git for the next 7 holes carding a 58 for handicap purposes (counting the NR as an 8 ) not good

Then not sure what happened but found some form and went round the back 9 in 44 gross, a full 14 shots better than the front 9.

Be nice to replicate that on both sides of the course in the same round.


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2020)

DRW said:



			Used the H4H voucher before the 30/9 run out date, played Foxhills Longcross, quite a nice course layout, couple of silly holes, pretty small greens good pace, rock hard in places. Highlights was drove the 10th and 15th, missed the eagle putts, got birdies. Best laugh was when the wife topped her tee shot in front of the starter and another couple.

Hit to many trees to score well and lost 3 balls.
		
Click to expand...

I think the Bernard Hunt is the better course


----------



## larmen (Sep 24, 2020)

larmen said:



			Lesson today, when I booked it it wasn't yet supposed to be 'very warm' today. At 35 minutes I was starting to feel tired, at 50 minutes I was spent. By 52 minutes I was shaking and asked the pro to  stop right there. Had to sit in the car for 20 minutes before driving back home. This is just not my weather.

Lesson learned is that I can book morning lessons in the winter, but in summer look at the weather forecast or think when the sun will have gone past the roof.
Oh, and make the left hip lead the swing, not the right shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

After 9 days without playing I went back to the range. My back hurt before so I just went to get strike right and do some half swings implementing the stuff I learned last week.

Started off with easy 7 irons and progressing through the effort. The ball launched nicely and straight and I  gave it more and more without realising, hitting 140 yard 'bombs'. That was a surprise.
Trying to move up  to the 5i and it didn't work that well. Worked myself up from PW to 5i then and it went surprisingly well for all clubs but the 6i and 5i. I could hit the 6 well from the tee, the 5 was so and so from the tee.
Driver still bad, launches flat on me.

The back now feels fine again, maybe not playing golf isn't good for it. ;-)

I think I did enough to try the academy course tomorrow, weather permitting. 
I did however get jittery again after about 45 minutes so had to put in a stint of chipping.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Probably a bit of a 2+2 basic conclusion, but maybe you were too tense to begin with. Tension is a swing killer. Once you gave up caring, tension in the arms subsides and frees the swing up?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you are absolutely spot on. I knew it on the course too after I hit the drive on the 13th, just shook my head and chuckled walking up the fairway. 

Seem to have a slight obsession with scoring just now which I need to work out how to curb. I should be really just focusing on finding fairways and greens.


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2020)

A game of three thirds!
1st third was solid, 2nd third was good, 3rd third I just fell off the planet with three blobs!
Finished on 34 points, my best for a while, but blobbing 14, 16 and 18 really made my beer taste bad.
Hey ho ............................. oh, and no duffed chips or pitches!


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 25, 2020)

Same course as yesterday for me. Was so much better. Struck the ball really, really well! For me at least. 

Driving in particular was just top notch (well for me at least), found so many fairways, a few rips that went through the fairways, a couple nearly drove the green! High draws  I definitely have the distance off the tee when I get going that's for sure. One drive went right through the fairway on a slight dogleg and rolled onto the other tee which was around 290 yards away. Just absolutely crazy. The older gents on that tee when I got there just said 'blimey son'. Iron play was OK but not great, GIR was pretty poor but slightly better than previously.

Scored 92 overall, which is one of my best rounds since I returned to playing in July after a 5 year hiatus. It really, and I mean really should have been 85 at worst, with a few putts left short or overhit and a couple of penalty drops. Alot of improvement overall and lots of positives to take from that. Funny old game from the lows of yesterday to feeling really upbeat today after that.

Have recorded a couple of swings if anyone wants to have a critique, I'm fully aware my posture is dreadful though


----------



## YorkshireStu (Sep 25, 2020)

Sub-100 again with a 99 at City of Wakefield GC - first time playing there and a bit windy, so happy with the score and 37 stableford points.

Irons, wedges and putting went well. A little inconsistent off the tee which cost me on a few holes. 

Just need to work on the long game a bit more and hopefully I can drop a few more shots quickly for the aim of getting Hcp down from 28.1 to around 25


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			God, this game is infuriating...
Good front 9 of +3 and standing on the 16th tee I was +6...
Made a 2 at the par 3 so +5...
Then proceeded to finish double, double to end on nett 72 (+1) gross 80....
Nett 69 is winning.
2 pars instead of 2 doubles would have done it..

Click to expand...

Guess who finished Par Par today...


----------



## IanM (Sep 25, 2020)

Went over to Thornbury today.  Wasn't expecting much, but was pleasantly surprised.  Unpretentious golf facility catering for all ages and abilities.  

Just added to my Sad-git spreadsheet.... course number 399 I've played.   Better go somewhere good for number 400!!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2020)

played in the rollup at Nairn yesterday, nice day but a very stong northerly, which meant is was cold, jumper and body warmer and wooly hat cold. played rubbish, but had a run of birdies on 9,10 and 11 and was ok after that. Not playing today as it the King Trophy at Nairn today, which is off the Black tee's and this thime of year, a struggle for me, not to mention is £30 for a member. heading to Tain for a Srixon fitting instead


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 26, 2020)

Got a 4 ball at 8:40 before the big 2 day open competition. I did consider playing but I cannot give that time up at the weekend especially as this is my last in the U.K. for a while. We had a highly competitive better ball pairs game and the front 9 was an exchange with birdies winning holes. I think between us we would have been 4 under gross, the back nine started in a similar vein and only ended by 17 with my partner and I losing 2 and 1. Given the handicaps of 6,10,11 and 21 it was pretty tight. Really enjoyed and I think a good way to end my season. 
Roll on next year, will carry on working on my game and hopefully hit the ground running.


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2020)

Bogey Comp today, which was born out of Coventry Golf Club and is a format I hate, even though I love matchplay, it obviously favours the course as it never makes a mistake!

After going 2-up I then lost 4 holes from 6 through to 9 to be 2-down on the turn.

I then had an excellent back 9 only losing 1 hole, being the 17th, to the course to finish all square.

New Srixin H2 hybrid off Tuggles performed very well and now has a full time place in the bag.

It, along with all the clubs will be regripped for the trip to Scotland.

Not a bad round, nett 74 (par 73) but will look to improve on it tomorrow in our roll up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2020)

Blowing a gale today and that plus my back still being iffy I decided to play but not enter the comp. The comp ended up being off the whites, unusual for a Saturday for us. I'm pleased I stuck to the yellows in that wind, my pp who were in the comp gave me regular envious looks 😁.

Funnily enough it was a really good ball striking day, particularly with driver. Highly likely because I was only swinging at 75% due to my back and had greater control of my swing. If only I could learn from that when fully recovered, ha ha.


----------



## IainP (Sep 26, 2020)

Strong wind and pins tucked, put the battling mindset on and was coping through 7 holes. Then managed 3 doubles in a row from when close to the green.  Head went and game fell apart. Had thins, tops & some shanks! Penny finally dropped on 17 and stopped the lateral movement but this time made an 8 from near the green in 2! Parred the par 5 last for the worst score I can recall for many years. No lost balls, no penalty shots, and all drives were on fairway or just into the semi. Aarrrggh.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 26, 2020)

Stableford comp this morning. Started off with a double, ended the front 9 three over after a birdie at the third and a chip in Eagle at the 7th. 

Started the back well, 2 over through the first 5 on the back. Approach to the 15th was aiming front of green ended up half a yard short and hit the bunker lip. 3 to get out the bunker and ended up with a triple, doubled 16, par on 17 and another triple on 18 after a well struck wedge was hit too low on the face and went over the back in the bushes. 

A day of what could have been. Shows I can play much better golf, just need to keep the pressure on instead of trying to play Conservative and protecting a score. A buffer at least I suppose.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2020)

Monthly stableford. Started well and one under handicap after 5 holes. Fell apart after that to go out in 15 and then frittered shots all over the place on the back nine. Putted terribly and to be honest lost interest and heart after about 13 which isn't like me and perhaps more frustrating than not swinging well


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2020)

Richings Park today - our usual 4 ball back together, was nice as one of us has hardly been around this year due to working on his new house. Very noticeable drop in temperature as it was only around 13°c I think, plus a howling gale to contend with. At one point hitting into the wind I had to hit 23° hybrid to go 150 yards!

I started par, par, bogey which was tidy enough, then had a nightmare with a bunker on the 4th and blobbed that. But parred 8 of the next 10 holes after that! Ended with a 2nd blob on the 18th after I waited forever for the wind to die down on the tee, then rushed it during a brief bit of calm and duffed it.

So finished up with a round of 82 for 40 points. 11 pars which I'm sure is a new record high for me, 4 bogeys, one double and two trebles/blobs that did the damage. Still very pleased with how I played though. Although it wasn't my best ever score at 12 over, to get that many pars I'd say it was one of the best rounds I've played. Smashed the other lads as well as they shot 92, 95 & 105 I believe.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 26, 2020)

83 in today’s medal, lost a ball on the last or would have made buffer.

After a couple of absolute shockers recently it was at least a return to some form.  Last appearance at 10 I think.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 26, 2020)

36 holes in a comp today. Not played 36 in one day for over a year. I am going to feel the effects tomorrow.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 27, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			36 holes in a comp today. Not played 36 in one day for over a year. I am going to feel the effects tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

My calves are killing me this morning. They feel I can a marathon, not walked around a field hitting a ball.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 27, 2020)

Stableford comp, hit 1 green in regulation, ONE !!!! (was at the 15th). 32 points for a +0.1 takes me to 11.4


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2020)

Quick back 9 before work this morning just to keep the swing from seizing up....a tad breezy again..
3 bogeys, 5 pars and a birdie up the last for a +2 20 pointer.......
That'll do....


----------



## ger147 (Sep 27, 2020)

Good weekend of golf. 3rd place in a Gent's Open on Saturday at an away club and a nice handicap cut followed by a new PB in a medal at home today and another cut. So handicap cut by 1.7 over the weekend and money banked on both days.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2020)

senior open, tee's off at 8.20 freezing cold, ball went no distance at all, drove it poor, hit my irons badly and putted poorly, 77 gross. made bogey when i did hit the fairway and par when i missed it... on the positive i chipped quite well


----------



## Crow (Sep 27, 2020)

Medal, absolute not-very-good.

Balls OB on the 3rd and the 6th, then two lost balls off the tee on 7 were enough and I NR'd.
Played out the rest of the round but it was grim.

Two pars and more bogeys than a schoolkid with a snotty nose.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 27, 2020)

Disaster..

20 points out, 11 points in

missed the front 9 pot by 1 point.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2020)

Played first game in ten weeks and was dreadful. Actually worse than dreadful. If it was a stableford I would have had one point after five holes. Ball striking improved after that, but with greens fast and true I putted with the touch of a surgeon, sorry sturgeon.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			senior open, tee's off at 8.20 freezing cold, ball went no distance at all, drove it poor, hit my irons badly and putted poorly, 77 gross. made bogey when i did hit the fairway and par when i missed it... on the positive i chipped quite well

Click to expand...

Not like you Patrick, enjoy your golfing holiday 👍🏻


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

Close but no cigar in today’s Sunday roll up, but we won our Matchplay so was a free days golf, we’ll kinda, except for the 🥟🥓🍻 at the halfway house 😜

No score after what I thought was a decent drive on 9, but nobody saw it into the sun, but still managed to turn with 17 points.

Then I messed up on the 11th, but still battled on with the odd birdie and pars to come in with 18pts, scoring 35pts overall 😎

My partner Lee scored highest on the day with 39, we dovetailed at the right times, and only surrendered 2 holes to eventually win 5&3 😎

Good day in great company, now resting before my trip to Scotland 🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Came third in yesterday's 36 holer. Best score of the afternoon which was a surprise as I was only 1 under the course par. (Nett). 0.1 up in the morning and 0.2 off in the afternoon. Every little helps 😁


----------



## Zig (Sep 27, 2020)

Alarm call at 4:40AM, out of the house by 5AM, teed off at Seahouses at 7:25, and finished by 10:10AM.

Awesome. Blowing a hoolie, winter hats and its in use, but perfect. Just perfect. 

And home for Sunday Dinner, without anyone noticing I'd been out.


----------



## Siolag (Sep 27, 2020)

Played yesterday and got a cut today after a net 69. Now off 29.8. Delighted.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 27, 2020)

Played today, after a couple of great performances in the last few weeks I was feeling confident but just didn't have it at all. 

Wind was up and really didn't help the situation. 

Got 29 points with 3 blobs. We go again.


----------



## Lump (Sep 27, 2020)

Medal today in blustery conditions. Golfed my ball well but stumbled home bogey, bogey for a +3 round. Little annoyed because it should have been sub par. Need to stop steering drives and just trust a normal swing.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2020)

Lump said:



			Medal today in blustery conditions. *Golfed my ball well *but stumbled home bogey, bogey for a +3 round. Little annoyed because it should have been sub par. Need to stop steering drives and just trust a normal swing.
		
Click to expand...

Pardon??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2020)

Played the 4Ball Bedfordshire County Champs at Aspley Guise yesterday 

Ended up with 6 birdies one bogey between us to score 5 under gross and 45 points to win by a couple 

Was nice to hear the gracious second place pair ( 11 and 13 HC ) stating that they had been beaten by a pair of high HC bandits - until someone kindly pointed out that we played of 4 and 3 respectively 🏆


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Pardon?? 

Click to expand...

Indeed - a quality and inventive bastardisation of the English language...horrid to my ears nonetheless 

Anyway...played 36 holes yesterday in our club's main Open comp (mostly low-mid SF h/caps).  Really tough conditions (very stiff breeze and chilly) - especially for morning 18 for which CSS was +1 on course standard scratch (best gross score was +4)  - and not a lot easier in afternoon (best gross was level).  But very pleased overall as got it round with no unmentionables and only a few real 'sillies' - and played to buffer both rounds.  18th Gross and 10th Nett overall out of 57 who played (of the 60 field) was very much better than I expected - my hope going into it was to not embarrass myself...  And a couple of 2s might see a few pennies in the pot.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 28, 2020)

Played Saturday, tee shots in play all day long, in good positions, 35 points.

Played Sunday, exactly the same tees and pin positions,  tee shots all over the place, 44 points.

Crazy game!


----------



## Junior (Sep 28, 2020)

Amazing couple of days in East Lothian.  2 splendid courses ticked off in North Berwick and Dunbar.   Managed a very solid 35 points on Saturday at NB in a stiff wind and somehow tapped it round Dunbar in 2 over in sublime conditions yesterday.   Back to work blues have definitely kicked in.


----------



## DRW (Sep 28, 2020)

Ones game was not upto much, still enjoyed it, could have played another 18 at the end.

Next weekend it is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			My calves are killing me this morning. They feel I can a marathon, not walked around a field hitting a ball.
		
Click to expand...

I played in a 36 holer also - and in the wind and cold by the 30th hole I could feel me getting a bit whacked by the effort of it all.  But plugged on to the end


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But plugged on to the end 

Click to expand...

You might want to rephrase that.


----------



## IanG (Sep 28, 2020)

Great day out yesterday at Dunbar with 3 other forumites. Course was in excellent nick and the weather was very kind to us with blue skies, and only a light zephyr to contend with. Greens were rolling nicely with enough pace to instill appropriate nervousness on certain slippery putts.

I like Dunbar more every time I play it. It is a really solid test with nuanced bunkering (of which I visited many ) and a lot of really good holes (3,5,7,11,12,13 to name but a few).

Don't miss it if you get the chance to play there (after you've played at North Berwick of course ). Should be higher up the rankings than it often is IMHO.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 28, 2020)

Still not heard back from the Pro, ref the bunkers, yet Ian. 

Will let you know when I do


----------



## Junior (Sep 28, 2020)

IanG said:



			Great day out yesterday at Dunbar with 3 other forumites. Course was in excellent nick and the weather was very kind to us with blue skies, and only a light zephyr to contend with. Greens were rolling nicely with enough pace to instill appropriate nervousness on certain slippery putts.

I like Dunbar more every time I play it. It is a really solid test with nuanced bunkering (of which I visited many ) and a lot of really good holes (3,5,7,11,12,13 to name but a few).

Don't miss it if you get the chance to play there (after you've played at North Berwick of course ). Should be higher up the rankings than it often in IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

You should have brought a bucket and spade yesterday Ian!   That said, your bunker shot on the third was the shot of the weekend.

Thanks again mate.  It was a thoroughly enjoyable couple of days 👍


----------



## Tongo (Sep 28, 2020)

Shot 93 at what used to be known as Iford Bridge in Christchurch / Bournemouth. Some good stuff, some mediocre stuff but getting more consistent with each round.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2020)

Well....I think that goes down as being a good day at the office..
75 blows
40 points
0.8 cut down to 7.1
Fairly chuffed


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well....I think that goes down as being a good day at the office..
75 blows
40 points
0.8 cut down to 7.1
Fairly chuffed
		
Click to expand...

Seems like todays effort has drummed up an Exceptional Scoring Reduction so that 0.8 cut becomes a 1.8.....
Down to 6.1


----------



## PrimroseandBlue (Sep 29, 2020)

Played my first course ever this afternoon, the par 3 at Styal.  Shot 57 across the nine holes, which didn't seem too embarrassing for a first go!  Playing it again with a friend next week.  Very pleased with my shots off the 7 iron, but it was painfully obvious that I'd only had about 15 minutes tuition on the short game before I gave it a go.  But I am glad I got stuck in, got the feel for actually playing a round, and came back with a good idea of what to work on.


----------



## IanG (Sep 29, 2020)

Game of two halves in glorious sunshine today,  +7 on the front nine and level par on the back 9. Funny old game ....


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thoroughly enjoyed Gleneagles Queens today scoring 32 points with 3 blobs, the course was terrific. But the greenkeeper was having a laugh with some of the pin positions. On the 17th I left a 6 foot uphill putt 6 inches short and it rolled back down to 8 feet .
 After 4 rounds of the Golf Scotland Champions tour,  I ended up in 9 th place .


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 29, 2020)

IanG said:



			Game of two halves in glorious sunshine today,  +7 on the front nine and level par on the back 9. Funny old game ....
		
Click to expand...

Level back 9 not to be sniffed at!


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 29, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Thoroughly enjoyed Gleneagles Queens today scoring 32 points with 3 blobs, the course was terrific. But the greenkeeper was having a laugh with some of the pin positions. On the 17th I left a 6 foot uphill putt 6 inches short and it rolled back down to 8 feet .
After 4 rounds of the Golf Scotland Champions tour,  I ended up in 9 th place .
		
Click to expand...

Some mad ones when we played it 3 Saturdays ago too.

Particularly on the Par 5 (8th?) if you missed the hole were lucky to stay within 10 ft 🤣

Lovely course though


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Thoroughly enjoyed Gleneagles Queens today scoring 32 points with 3 blobs, the course was terrific. But the greenkeeper was having a laugh with some of the pin positions. On the 17th I left a 6 foot uphill putt 6 inches short and it rolled back down to 8 feet .
After 4 rounds of the Golf Scotland Champions tour,  I ended up in 9 th place .
		
Click to expand...

Great campaign to get 9th overall, life in the old dog yet 👍🏻


----------



## banjofred (Sep 30, 2020)

Wasn't expecting that......just a drizzle on a couple of holes. The predictions were you would need scuba gear. Saturday is medal time and it's supposed to be yukky all day....hope they are wrong again.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2020)

Played with CVG today.
He's been struggling this year and he'll be the first to admit it.
Well, today he burnt up the course and signed for 39 points and a 0.6 cut.
One of those days when things go right.
I didn't put a card in as I wanted to bed in yesterday's cut..good job too...lost a ball on the first. It pitched on the right half of the fairway, drifted down towards the bunker, crept off the fairway into the first cut and promptly found a wormhole in space..gone.. disappeared...
Ended with 33 points so no disaster..
And I birdied our 9th for the first time.
I've now birdied every hole on the course..got to start eagling some now..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Wasn't expecting that......just a drizzle on a couple of holes. The predictions were you would need scuba gear. Saturday is medal time and it's supposed to be yukky all day....hope they are wrong again.
		
Click to expand...

Saturday and Sunday looking grim down here both days. Ideal for an honours board event over two rounds. Not sure if the rain or the gales are going to be the biggest challenge


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 1, 2020)

Played my first ever match play today ... and my first ever match for my club.  Played in a pairs match for the seniors against a nearby club.  I played pretty much to handicap I think, but we lost 4 and 3 ... although my club won the match overall by 4 to 3.  Really enjoyed the format.  Odd thing happened on one hole though ... I hit a good drive down one side of the fairway, but the ball landed smack on a pigeon and shot off into the rough!  No birdie jokes please.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Played with CVG today.
He's been struggling this year and he'll be the first to admit it.
Well, today he burnt up the course and signed for 39 points and a 0.6 cut.
One of those days when things go right.
I didn't put a card in as I wanted to bed in yesterday's cut..good job too...lost a ball on the first. It pitched on the right half of the fairway, drifted down towards the bunker, crept off the fairway into the first cut and promptly found a wormhole in space..gone.. disappeared...
Ended with 33 points so no disaster..
And I birdied our 9th for the first time.
I've now birdied every hole on the course..got to start eagling some now..
		
Click to expand...

If I didn’t see it, it never happened 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Played my first ever match play today ... and my first ever match for my club.  Played in a pairs match for the seniors against a nearby club.  I played pretty much to handicap I think, but we lost 4 and 3 ... although my club won the match overall by 4 to 3.  Really enjoyed the format.  Odd thing happened on one hole though ... I hit a good drive down one side of the fairway, but the ball landed smack on a pigeon and shot off into the rough!  No birdie jokes please.
		
Click to expand...

Tough luck if you played close to handicap at an away course and got beaten. I like playing club matches and we play better ball format as well. Our matches tended to be friendlies (none scheduled for the forseeable) and I've a half decent record (if I say so myself). That said I hit some balls this morning and I wouldn't pick myself for any side we run


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tough luck if you played close to handicap at an away course and got beaten
		
Click to expand...

I can’t use that as an excuse ... it was a home match.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			I can’t use that as an excuse ... it was a home match.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. It happens and you come up against a pairing that gel brilliantly (which of course is what is supposed to happen) and no matter what you do they seem to nick a hole


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If I didn’t see it, it never happened 👍
		
Click to expand...

Both had handicap cuts when you're away


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Both had handicap cuts when you're away 

Click to expand...

It's the Fragger Effect...drags you down to his level....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's the Fragger Effect...drags you down to his level....

Click to expand...

You could be back in Cat 1 by the time he gets back


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2020)

saving_par said:



			You could be back in Cat 1 by the time he gets back 

Click to expand...

Not with the weather we're getting down here this weekend......already binned tomorrow...might trade in the car for a boat.....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not with the weather we're getting down here this weekend......already binned tomorrow...might trade in the car for a boat.....
		
Click to expand...

We are due rain this weekend and 20mph plus northerly wind which is a nailed on R/O comp.

More than likely to give it a miss myself, yet again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's the Fragger Effect...drags you down to his level....

Click to expand...

Long way down


----------



## DRW (Oct 2, 2020)

Perfect conditions as Royal St Davids, no wind at all, so clear could see for miles, Snowdon not in clouds(can click on picture for bigger size)






 






Golf shocking, couldn't hit off the tee, woods, irons, chipping or putting, lovely day tho


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 2, 2020)

DRW said:



			Perfect conditions as Royal St Davids, no wind at all, so clear could see for miles, Snowdon not in clouds(can click on picture for bigger size)






 






Golf shocking, couldn't hit off the tee, woods, irons, chipping or putting, lovely day tho

Click to expand...

Links track with the sea and mountains in sight is as good as it gets


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2020)

Lovely game at Cuddington with Topoftheflop and a couple of mates. Forum boys winning on the last with Craig holing another long putt. Think it helps when your partner shoots six over off 13. Even managed three birdies myself.

Really lucky with the weather and course in fantastic condition. Not played the course for a couple of years but it is so improved, and can't wait to play again. Even saw the Wembley Arch.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 2, 2020)

played with the boys this morning in bright sunshine and not a breath of wind. 2 under gross on the front, and 2 over on the back, dropped shots on 13 and 14.

Drove it well and hit some nice iron shots, some wicked pin positions out there for the ladies Open tomorrow, what a shame the forcaste is for heavey rain all day. one of my PP had an eagle on the 15th with a shot


----------



## GGTTH (Oct 2, 2020)

Weird round really, but driving was really good for the most part. Only 2 pars this time instead of the 6 last time out, but was very consistent scoring wise, so bogeys instead of doubles or triples. Had to birdie the last to break 90 and hit 89 and I left myself with a 20ft putt so had a chance. Putt was good pace but just slightly too low and I walked away with a par and 90 Overall which to be fair is my best. Really need to work on hitting greens from fairways as that seems to be what's really letting me down at the minute and turning birdie/par chances into bogeys. With the good drives going 270+ it's only really leaving me less than 150 yards in at times so should be doing better there really.

Although was impressed with the consistency of the scoring. Thing is, I know if I can hit the green on the second I'm more than likely gonna make par.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 2, 2020)

Individual open medal at Ullesthorpe today in the rain.  In my previous four attempts at this competition between 2015 and 2018 I had failed to record a gross score of less than 111.  Whilst I won't be among the prizes I was very pleased with a gross 97, net 78.  A few of the greens were super quick, even with the rain, and putts from above the hole were just impossible to stop within 15ft.

Highlight was the 2nd, a short par three.  My tee shot hardly left the ground, but stopped just five yards short of the green and then I chipped in for a 2.  I wasn't going to enter the 2s, but my friend just entered us both in it, so a nice unexpected result.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2020)

Think the captain will be busy as there were a significant number of no shows for those electing to play in the competition today. It's a three day event including the weekend (choose which two days out of the three you want to play - 2 rounds of stableford). With the enforced booking we have a more strict approach to no-shows as it potentially takes away a spot for someone else to book and play (not sure how many takers there will have been). I elected to play tomorrow and Sunday but going to get very wet. 

I ventured up to the club for lunch and there were players coming in. The rain did ease and I was tempted to nip out for a four hole loop but the lure of a fry up and few beers was too much. Apparently the course has stood up well to the 24 hour deluge. Well done to anyone braving the conditions today


----------



## Crow (Oct 2, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Individual open medal at Ullesthorpe today in the rain.  In my previous four attempts at this competition between 2015 and 2018 I had failed to record a gross score of less than 111.  Whilst I won't be among the prizes I was very pleased with a gross 97, net 78.  A few of the greens were super quick, even with the rain, and putts from above the hole were just impossible to stop within 15ft.

Highlight was the 2nd, a short par three.  My tee shot hardly left the ground, but stopped just five yards short of the green and then I chipped in for a 2.  I wasn't going to enter the 2s, but my friend just entered us both in it, so a nice unexpected result.
		
Click to expand...

Well done on getting that one off your back Mike, and great chip-in 2, hope there aren't many other twos!


----------



## Tongo (Oct 2, 2020)

12 holes on the Park course at Cams Hall. Nice after the rain but played poorly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2020)

Played at Glasgow Gailes today with The forum LegEnd @Jacko_G,  even took a 5er off him 😄

A brilliant host and a top man too.

Played awful but pulled my partner @davemac1 out the mire when it mattered 🤣🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm guessing his grumpy persona is a bit of an act? 🤷‍♂️😅
		
Click to expand...

Haha I wouldn't go that far😄😄


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm guessing his grumpy persona is a bit of an act? 🤷‍♂️😅
		
Click to expand...

In real life is a real gent 👍


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm guessing his grumpy persona is a bit of an act? 🤷‍♂️😅
		
Click to expand...

Grumpy not I. Realist who calls it as I see it. 🤐


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 2, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			In real life is a real gent 👍
		
Click to expand...

I'll send you Stu's fiver. 👍


----------



## Duckster (Oct 3, 2020)

Played Hillside yesterday, 4bbb and we came 2nd. Lovely track!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm loving your title 😅
		
Click to expand...

I'm disappointed to be honest, its a bit bland but accurate.😄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2020)

Smashing day at Tyneside yesterday. Started with a cracking bacon buttie, a very enjoyable 18 holes followed by a nice chat (separate tables up here right now) in the bar afterwards. 

Good weather, smooth and sharp greens, a good mix of hole lengths. Driving was good, short game on it, dead weight putting as good as it has been all year. One bad putting hole, 17 good ones. My kind of ratio.

One of those days which remind you why you play 😁


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 3, 2020)

Usually play in the afternoons in Saturday comps but went out early this morning to try and beat the bad weather but the weather had other ideas. It threw it down for the first 3 holes before it relented for an hour or so. Greens have also been cored, covered in sand, top dressed, seeded and fertilized so they were a bit of a mess. Best part of the day was the hot shower i had when i got home.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I was one of the hardy few who didn't pull out of today's medal because of the inclement weather....

3 putt bogey on the first due to casual water on the green (stupidly didn't take relief) but hit it nicely (100% GIR) - 8 pars and one birdie thereafter to be level par on the 11th tee when the pro appeared to tell us the medal was cancelled.... Wasn't too unhappy, to be honest. We were soaking, I was struggling to keep a grip on my clubs, amount of casual water increasing dramatically so it looked the wheels were about to come off anyway! 

Click to expand...

We had a Ladies Open today, looked at the webcam this morning and not a car to be seen, the whole day booked and start sheet full, wha lightwieghts women are


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Ours was a mixed medal so ye cannae blame the women!
		
Click to expand...

went through the Kings this morning while walking the dog, didn't expect to see anyone on the course as it is lashing down ,  they had a medal on.... loads of idiots playing


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2020)

No golf for me. Comp was cancelled so stayed in bed.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			No golf for me. Comp was cancelled so stayed in bed.
		
Click to expand...

As there was a Ladies open on at ours, no times available at Nairn so one of my mates who is a Dornoch member had arranged to go up there today, lucky the earliest time was 12, saw what the weather was like and changed to tomorrow.... though not convinced the forecast is any better


----------



## Junior (Oct 3, 2020)

First out as the two groups before bailed.  Actually got lucky with the weather despite the fog.   The rain didn't come until we were on 15.  Wouldn't have fancied going out mid / late morning.   Played well,  putted rubbish, which is my mantra atm.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 3, 2020)

We had a fourball charity stableford this morning.  The rain started coming down heavily whilst we were on the 8th through to the 11th, before it eased off again.  The 10th green was very wet with some standing water as were some of the greens that we played thereafter, although the course was still playable.  Finished to find that the comp had been cancelled just after we had started the back 9.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2020)

Comp cancelled so I headed off to the range this afternoon. Not great but a few things clicked towards the end. Got a round booked for 8.50 tomorrow but looking at the forecast that looks very unlikely with more torrential rain due tonight and all through the morning. As it stands the course it still open


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think the captain will be busy as there were a significant number of no shows for those electing to play in the competition today. It's a three day event including the weekend (choose which two days out of the three you want to play - 2 rounds of stableford). With the enforced booking we have a more strict approach to no-shows as it potentially takes away a spot for someone else to book and play (not sure how many takers there will have been). I elected to play tomorrow and Sunday but going to get very wet.

I ventured up to the club for lunch and there were players coming in. The rain did ease and I was tempted to nip out for a four hole loop but the lure of a fry up and few beers was too much. Apparently the course has stood up well to the 24 hour deluge. Well done to anyone braving the conditions today
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you play The Berkshire ? Was looking forward to hearing a review.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2020)

richart said:



			Didn't you play The Berkshire ? Was looking forward to hearing a review.
		
Click to expand...

I did. Well play is a loose term (24 points) and I will be doing a blog review in due course. Started like a fool and rarely got any better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2020)

Went to the club today. Few hardy souls braved the rain but looking at some of the holes and the practice ground I couldn't believe how well it had drained. Even our problem area of the 15th and 16th fairways were playable and no standing water. Looks like that investment of the Red Bull money and the work the green staff did in lockdown on clearing the drainage ditches through has paid rich dividends. Even noticed everyone coming off 18 didn't have too much mud if any on their waterproof trousers. Decided to give 9 a go tomorrow as I've not played this weekend. Guess we've been quite lucky as I am sure a few would have been closed


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Trump Aberdeen today. Lucky to get away with just a couple of showers. Hit it well but a couple of bad swings and some bad breaks on the back nine cost me. Oh well.

Have to say, though, it must be the most overrated course in the country. Some nice holes but so many stupid ones, especially from the red tees.
		
Click to expand...

Go and wash your mouth out. Best course in Scotland by a considerable way. Only weak(ish) hole is 10, other than that its absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 5, 2020)

@Jacko_G playing your track this morning. Heard good things and the weather is playing ball too.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Best course in Scotland? 

Not even close.

Looks nice, a good but not great course. 10 is a poor hole but not even the worst on the course, which is 7.
		
Click to expand...

Agree to disagree but for me blows anything else I've played away. To be fair I've not played Trump Turnberry since he made the changes but Trump Aberdeen kicks Dornoch, RA, Troon, Carnoustie down the pecking order.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



@Jacko_G playing your track this morning. Heard good things and the weather is playing ball too.
		
Click to expand...

Shame you picked today as they're too dressing again today.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Trump Aberdeen today. Lucky to get away with just a couple of showers. Hit it well but a couple of bad swings and some bad breaks on the back nine cost me. Oh well.

Have to say, though, it must be the most overrated course in the country. Some nice holes but so many stupid ones, especially from the red tees.
		
Click to expand...

you should have played from the Blacks


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I think the greens would be right for me, would certainly improve some of the stupid holes. I previously found it it bit of a slog from the whites.
		
Click to expand...

all the guys i play with went to their first seniors open which was off the greens none enjoyed it and said way too short and wasn't as good as further back. maybe one of those courses that better from further back


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Could be, most of the bad holes were stupidly short.
		
Click to expand...

had the same problem at Kingsbarns, rubbish of the front tee's...slightly less further back


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2020)

Tee'd off at 7.40 this morning for a quick 9 holes before starting work at 9.

Beautiful morning; clear, still, with freshly cut greens.

Shot 1 under gross, with 4 birdies (3 in a row), and 3 bogies. Best thing was that my putting seems to be coming back, a little.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Tee'd off at 7.40 this morning for a quick 9 holes before starting work at 9.

Beautiful morning; clear, still, with freshly cut greens.

Shot 1 under gross, with 4 birdies (3 in a row), and 3 bogies. Best thing was that my putting seems to be coming back, a little.
		
Click to expand...

Good work Sir....shame about the bogeys..


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Good work Sir....shame about the bogeys..

Click to expand...

Cheers - one was unlucky, as I was slightly blocked out after a fairly decent tee shot, the others were deserved due to very poor driv


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Cheers - one was unlucky, as I was slightly blocked out after a fairly decent tee shot, the others were deserved due to very poor driv
		
Click to expand...

You still suffering with the appendix?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You still suffering with the appendix?
		
Click to expand...

Not too bad at the moment thanks,...I’m even venturing to the gym tomorrow. So we’ll see what it’s like after that🤞


----------



## banjofred (Oct 5, 2020)

Well poop. Played ok today, but got home and they had finally put the scores in from Saturdays medal. Even though I was 4 over handicap, I still didn't go up to 9.5. Net 76 was good enough for 8th in Div 1 with that lovely rain coming down.....Only the 18th was truly getting flooded when I finished about 1pm. Skipping this Wednesday since they are spending a couple of days sand injecting the greens. With the grass barely growing now, the greens will probably be a mess all winter. 2 years ago they did the slit sand injection treatment the last week of Sept......the lines were on the greens all winter and balls kept getting put off line going over them. It is what it is.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2020)

Keen to keep the Scottish form going I was on the tee with Imurg at 7.30 this morning

16-18 at the turn and had 21 on the back to finish 37-33 including a chip in birdie at the very difficult par 4 17th
I've only parred this hole once before so to birdie it is unbelieveable. and no blobs 

missed 3 putts under 3 feet, and was quite a slow start, so it should have been over 40

we had more wind this morning than on the whole of the scotland trip put together

Feelin good


----------



## Tongo (Oct 6, 2020)

Shot 91 at Dummer near Basingstoke. Played alright apart from the lastfinal couple of holes!


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Oct 6, 2020)

i played Werneth Nr Oldham for the first time and had 34 points off the yellows despite 3 putting 6 holes.
if i could putt id be off quite a few shots less than my current 19.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 6, 2020)

Hats off to Fragger, played pretty well today.
An outrageous lip-out on the 11th from a different postcode and then the even more outrageous chip in....
I had a pretty solid day apart from 2 bad holes ( 15 and 16) just poor shots cost me.
18 out and 15 back, off my new handicap so can't be too unhappy with that.


----------



## Crow (Oct 6, 2020)

Midweek medal, I think I'm just going to have to come to terms with the fact that my golf will not get back to where it was a few years ago.

101 gross, 86 nett, 0.1 back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Keen to keep the Scottish form going I was on the tee with Imurg at 7.30 this morning

16-18 at the turn and had 21 on the back to finish 37-33 including a chip in birdie at the very difficult par 4 17th
I've only parred this hole once before so to birdie it is unbelieveable. and no blobs 

missed 3 putts under 3 feet, and was quite a slow start, so it should have been over 40

we had more wind this morning than on the whole of the scotland trip put together

Feelin good

Click to expand...

Is 2021 YOTF now?

Or was that it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is 2021 YOTF now?

Or was that it
		
Click to expand...

Work in progress, but definitely improving 👍


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 6, 2020)

Monthly medal on sat. I was 1 under gross with a wedge into the 10th green... NR’d by 12! Golf!


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I did. Well play is a loose term (24 points) and I will be doing a blog review in due course. Started like a fool and rarely got any better.
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested to read that, just won an auction for a 4-ball at The Berkshire!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Work in progress, but definitely improving 👍
		
Click to expand...

Good man. I know you've found it frustrating and feel you've a big cut in there. Keep the good form going and hopefully you'll get out in a few comps and get the cut you deserve and want


----------



## banjofred (Oct 7, 2020)

Tried out Jumbomax grips (small) on two clubs today (60 degree and hybrid).....I think I might just buy 11 more for the rest of the clubs. I didn't see anything that would make me *not* want to switch. I actually switched over to interlock for a while from 10 finger/baseball grip and I found it easier than on smaller grips. Maybe I'll go back to interlock if I get the rest switched. The lines are out to keep trolleys away from the green...it's a bit of a pain, but it might get me to switch to a pencil bag and less clubs for the winter. Seems like I saw somewhere you can get a decent pencil bag with built in semi-stand for £50-60 or so.


----------



## Sekiro (Oct 7, 2020)

Knotty Hill - A Course... (the local), scored an abysmal 63 to get around 9 holes... Still, a bad day at golf beats any day at work!


----------



## IanM (Oct 7, 2020)

Just in from a really good game at Rolls of Monmouth.   Round quickly hit the ball as well as i have in ages...rain held off too


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2020)

Normality  has resumed on the golf course....
Another, more, solid round today..18 out, 17 back
A couple of clumsy shots but the didn't get me into any real trouble...
Still smarting from losing shots on 2 of the trickier holes - our SI seem to follow the guidelines rather than difficulty 
But happy to be playing around the new handicap.
Probable game tomorrow pm, likely game Friday am and then a 4BBB board comp for our Foundation Day on Saturday....
Might need a rest soon


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 7, 2020)

Played 5 holes with a 95 yr old today.
What a treat , one of the most interesting men I have ever met.
He had 3 bogeys and two doubles ( off academy tees.)
Joy to watch .
Hope I am fit to play at that age


----------



## Lawrence22 (Oct 7, 2020)

Played my first competition with my new irons today. On 31 points after 13 holes, managed to par the 16th for 3 points but the other 4 holes were dings. Amazing how often I finish like this after a good start.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2020)

Hit some balls on the practice and did some chipping so decided to nip out for four holes. Like I'd never done any practice at all. Didn't bear any resemblance to how I was hitting it. Confused.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2020)

had my fist game around the Kings for over a month, hollow tined greens poor to putt on so we just had one putt and then gave ourselves the what ever was left after that. all the rain over the last week had washed most of the sand put down away so just holes.

hit the ball pretty well off the tee and was quite pleased with a few. i'd put my white tie shaft back in to try, which i was struggling to hit a draw with, comp to the Motore F1, but the white tie def carries further


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 8, 2020)

Squeezed in a lunchtime round because of the unexpected nice weather yesterday.

It was pretty windy so played a lot of gripped down punch draws, which is fun to do round a par 3 course. Well fun if they come off anyway!

First hole I over clubbed so learn from that, the greens were super soft so spinning back 3-6 feet from the pitch marks made holding greens easier. 

I even came very close to a hole in one, pulling back 10+ feet just to stop 3 inches away!!! It was only a 90 yard hole and I had 6 people watching! The collective gasp could be heard all over the course.

Chipping was super hard though as I didn’t account for the soft green on my first chip and came up way short, then came a 3 putt. A double is never nice but really hurts on a par 3 course!

I’m a bit worried all these low draw shots will hurt my game in the long run so need to get some range time to make sure I can still do both then and normal shots properly. 

Hopefully it all works out and I can go low again on Sunday, armed with the extra chipping experience plus confidence in my stinger wedge!

Still my golf app gave me a 0.6 cut to 14.9 so that is good news!


----------



## Tongo (Oct 8, 2020)

Played woefully at Boundary Lakes. Terrible with the putter, frustrating after a decent round on Tuesday. 

The course itself was in dreadful condition. (No excuse for my poor play though) As boggy as one would expect in December or January, not early October. Can't understand what they've done there as the original 9 hole course used to drain well. Certainly not worth the 30 quid that they charged.


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2020)

Well, the course is getting muddy ................................. and you know what that means!
Yup, my chipping/pitching around the greens absolutely tanked and cost me approximately 10 to 14 shots!
Say no more.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			Well, the course is getting muddy ................................. and you know what that means!
Yup, my chipping/pitching around the greens absolutely tanked and cost me approximately 10 to 14 shots!
Say no more.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but i've played a few different courses over the last 2/3 weeks and this was by some distance worse than everywhere else i played. The course i played on Tuesday had a bit of surface water after last weekend's weather but was still reasonably firm under foot. Today it was like a bog in a number of spots, even on higher ground. I know there's not much they can do about it if it doesnt drain well, but its the charging of full price when the course is in such poor condition that grates a little.


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 8, 2020)

Played (not very well) yesterday at Sweetwoods Park, near East Grinstead.  A fabulous course ... really picturesque, although a bit hilly in places.  Recommended!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2020)

Was off work today to play with dad, uncle and auntie at Little Hay. Booked a week ago along with a buggy booked and paid for, as my uncle cannot walk the course because of his hip at the moment. When we got there today we were told at the bar that the buggies were not going out because of the recent conditions. They'd made no attempt to contact me to tell me this. My uncle said he would have rang up to check as well but they don't have a phone number anywhere. They wouldn't budge it on either so after a half hour drive for a sausage sandwich and a coffee my uncle and auntie went home again. Refund is in the post. I was not best pleased to be honest. Surely if you're going no buggies the first thing you do is check who has buggies booked in that week on your online buggy booking system?? 

So just me and dad playing in the end. Weather was decent for the front nine, I played ok, managed 18 points. My dad was having a car crash first two holes, hitting loads off the toe going straight right! But then he warned up and settled down a bit - 13 points for him by half way (unofficially off 36).

I doubled the 10th after I managed to find a tiny lake with my tee shot. Then bogeyed the next five. My dad blobbed the 11th, and also the 15th which he has a mare on, but he does always get knackered towards the last four or so holes. It was generally a bit rainy over the back nine, but by the time we got to the 15th green the heavens opened fully. We teed off 16, but I sliced mine quite a way right, my dad topped his, and we decided to sack it off since the 16th tee is quite conveniently near the car park.

So I was two shots over handicap in the end for 15 holes, with 28 points - only two pars two doubles and all the rest were bogeys so a kind of mediocre plodding along sort of round. My dad had 21 points. Clubs all currently drying off in the back room for tomorrow.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Played woefully at Boundary Lakes. Terrible with the putter, frustrating after a decent round on Tuesday.

The course itself was in dreadful condition. (No excuse for my poor play though) As boggy as one would expect in December or January, not early October. Can't understand what they've done there as the original 9 hole course used to drain well. Certainly not worth the 30 quid that they charged.
		
Click to expand...

Not a course I have played yet, I his hasn’t made me want to go anytime soon.

Where do you normally play?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2020)

Played a pro am today 
Shot 36 points on my own ball, gross 76.
Only 1 birdie,
Didn’t help the team get the birdies required to win, but came in on 14 holes.
4 over with no putts dropping ain’t too bad I suppose.

Only 1 shot worse than our pro.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

Had a lesson today, continuing work on the general iron swing. Working on getting in a much better position at the top of the swing with my weight into my right heel to allow me to just rotate through. The changes are feeling really positive, 2 range sessions a week are helping bed them in so hopefully after a winter of practise and playing regularly I’ll be in a good place come next spring.

Got a round booked in tomorrow which will be my 3rd card so should have the handicap sorted although I think it’s going to come out higher than I like after a couple of bad rounds, but we will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 9, 2020)

Played a proper course for the first time today since 24th August. Had surgery on September 8th and have been gagging to get out as soon as I could. 

Came up to southwold with the wife, dog and parents and played 18 round southwold GC with my dad. A thoroughly enjoyable and pretty well thought out course and given the 20mph winds most of the back 9, coming off with 28 points and feeling ok(!) physically was an absolute joy. 

Just gutted I missed the weather through September for playing, but I'm far better for the surgery.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2020)

played the roll up yesterday morning, cold, though not raining when we tee's off. hit a great drive off the fist and despite it being a few club wind had an iron for my 2nd, had to wait ages for the first group to clear the green, to then hit i big block into the sea with my 2nd. same with the 2nd, this time a duff down the fairway. played pretty poor TBH, even had to wear my winter hat and mittens. some very silly pin positions as well, which i suspect are for the last silver trophy of the year on Sat, i don't think our green staff know about the 6 hard, 6 med and 6 easy pin. at least 10 in some places  you just couldn't get near, or should even try to. it was also very slow, we waited on almost every shot and the group in front were guys in our group which is unuaual as most are pretty quick. the worste being 13th got to our drives, and one of the guys is just over the bunker on the left about 20 yards from us, playing what must have been his 4th at least. then knobbed it another 4 times befor getting it out the rough. his two playing partners where already on the green and putting out ( best two score to count from each group, they were a 3 we were a 4) so is playing 8 from the botton of the hill, i don't know why he didn't just pick up after he's played 6 as he wasn't scoreing after that anyway.

so not a good day, slow which you don't want when you are freezing. didn't really hit any good shots even though i still somehow managed 3 birdies, one from a thinned shot out of a fairway bunker.

not looking forward to the last comp today, rain forcast, its off the back tee's with some silly pins

highlight though was one of my playing partners saying to the guy who hacked it up the 13th and held us up..... "did you get your 11 on the 13th?" when we passed them in the car park


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 10, 2020)

Played this morning and after starting solidly being +1 after 3 holes, the blow up hole came with an 8 on the 4th. Par on the next 3 holes, then 2 doubles left me +9 for the front 9. After hitting 2 OOB on the 10th I could tell this wasn’t going to be the round to save my handicap (this would be my 3rd card). An average of bogey golf for the rest of the back 9 left the score not looking great.

Positives were that my iron striking was actually really good, a couple of wayward tee shots causing me to re-load. 3 x 3 putts and 2 x 4 putts really didn’t help. My handicap has come out at 20, which I don’t really mind but I know I can play a lot better so I’m sure it will fall as I play more often.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2020)

was dredding today comp as the forcaste was poor. Had my waterproofs on during the driver over to Nairn so my Body temp was nive and warm going out. 

hit it OK, out in 3 over which was happy with as it was a 3 club wind to start with. started the back9 with 2 birdies, then missed a short put on 13 for par. Most dissapointing was buggering up 16 as usual, would be leading quite comfort without that. still 3 under the SSS at present so a cut, but could have been so much better


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2020)

Stableford comp today. Played absolutely @#£$ing trash. Three-putted the 1st, blobbed the 3rd, 6th and 9th for 11 points out. Back nine was a little more acceptable, still blobbed my no-shot hole - 17 points in. The greens were awful, whatever work they've done has left lines tracked across them all, which either throw your alignment off, or grab your ball off it's intended line. I think I missed five putts that were inside three feet, but I wasn't the only one. Still it wasn't like the rest of my game was any good anyway.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Oct 10, 2020)

Played 36 holes today, a better ball comp follow by a friendly match. The weather was sure changable, i think every hole played into the wind today!

Better ball comp couldn't have started better, only 1 over through 5 and scored 22 points myself for the front 9, the back nine not quite so good but finished with 40 only relying on the partner for two holes. Best score was a 44 so close, but no cigar!

Friendly match was even better, out in 9 over which was ok, and essentially on handicap but a few missed opportunities, back in 4 over, none of the gimmes were too generous but might have had one or two more if i'd had to putt out, feeling set up nicely for tomorrow's medal!


----------



## Crow (Oct 10, 2020)

Played in a mixed scramble today, none of us really got going, I was thinning just about every other shot and the ones I weren't thinning were rubbish.
Eventually on the 17th tee I finally made contact with the middle of the face and hit a solid shot, doesn't bode well for the medal tomorrow....

We finished on 67.8, 4.2 under par.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)

October medal. Net 72 (+2) for a sixth place finish. Didn't feel I swung it well (definitely a mess in warm up) but got it round. Out the Anser Cadence 2 in the bag (I had been working with it) and it took a few holes to get going but then worked well. Most annoyingly it could have been at least two shots better. Made a triple 7 on the 12th. Went right and blocked out so had to hit over the trees back into the fairway. Took a 9 iron, hit it well but didn't see it down. Remembered as the ball was in the air about the bunker 50 yards short of the green and assumed it went in there. Two of the PP's were busy having a chat and never saw the shot despite "keep an eye on this". Never found it. Assume it clipped a twig and veered off somewhere.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Played this morning and after starting solidly being +1 after 3 holes, the blow up hole came with an 8 on the 4th. Par on the next 3 holes, then 2 doubles left me +9 for the front 9. After hitting 2 OOB on the 10th I could tell this wasn’t going to be the round to save my handicap (this would be my 3rd card). An average of bogey golf for the rest of the back 9 left the score not looking great.

Positives were that my iron striking was actually really good, a couple of wayward tee shots causing me to re-load. 3 x 3 putts and 2 x 4 putts really didn’t help. My handicap has come out at 20, which I don’t really mind but I know I can play a lot better so I’m sure it will fall as I play more often.
		
Click to expand...

Have you rejoined Stoneham?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 10, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Have you rejoined Stoneham?
		
Click to expand...

No, joined New Forest. Couldn’t justify Stoneham for the time being and just enjoying getting back out regularly. Going to try and work on the game pretty hard over the winter then see where I am next year.

Will have to meet up for another game at some point, I’ll try and get the handicap down for you


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2020)

1 Up in Bogey/Par Comp, 0.2 cut and down to 8.7, my lowest ever handicap.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			1 Up in Bogey/Par Comp, 0.2 cut and down to 8.7, my lowest ever handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Well done


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 10, 2020)

Suffering Carpal Tunnel Syndrome last few weeks.
First tee today I nearly missed the ball, it went two yds.
Second shot was driver off the deck , topped it and buried it into the tee.
So playing three two yds from the tee . Got a six.
It’s not the electric shock up your arm from a bad shot.
It’s more the expectation then it dosnt happen.
Decision time wether to stop playing or not over winter.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 10, 2020)

33pts in today’s stableford.  Never really got going and, considering how average my play was, the score was ok.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 11, 2020)

another good round yesterday - hopefully continuing the trend that took a breather in H4H!! 

40 points off my then new (after another 0.5 ERR cut) 12.5 takes to to 11.6 - down from 16.2 in July . Time to start daring to dream the dream and start the quest for single figures . I got to 9.5 several years ago (down from 14.4 in one week) but never got the proper 9 handicap! Since then it peaked at 18 a year ago and have had a great covid bounce.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			another good round yesterday - hopefully continuing the trend that took a breather in H4H!! 

40 points off my then new (after another 0.5 ERR cut) 12.5 takes to to 11.6 - down from 16.2 in July . Time to start daring to dream the dream and start the quest for single figures . I got to 9.5 several years ago (down from 14.4 in one week) but never got the proper 9 handicap! Since then it peaked at 18 a year ago and have had a great covid bounce.
		
Click to expand...


You should consider starting a blog 👍

Well done Sir 😎


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You should consider starting a blog 👍

Well done Sir 😎
		
Click to expand...

i forgot to mention in the 9 over gross, i had the compulsory triple for a blob on 6, after a double on 5 and finished with a double!!


----------



## GGTTH (Oct 11, 2020)

Haven't been able to play since last time out. Tried for the last few days to book a tee time for today through golfnow and the club but absolutely nothing available at all at reasonable price or time. Looks like I'll need to wait until next weekend


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You should consider starting a blog 👍

Well done Sir 😎
		
Click to expand...

Slash to scratch ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

richart said:



			Slash to scratch ?
		
Click to expand...

Catchy, I like it 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 11, 2020)

Played yesterday in a 4BBB for pros day. Me and the partner started off dove tailing nicely to start birdie and the eagle... 
Then not only did the wheels come off, the gearbox dropped out, the doors fell off and the chassis spontaneously combusted. 
Just 10 holes of utterly horrific golf from both of us saw our good start up in flames. 
My short game used to be my saving grace, now it looks like its on permanent holiday. 
Only high spots after the 2nd were birdies on the 15th and 18th. 

Also probably not a good time to put a new putter in the bag and use it for the first time. 

Much to work on.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 11, 2020)

Utter pants today, started well but suffered while being let through, I guess the slower pace really helped me, must remember not to rush when let through! Chipping was good but decision making was 50/50. 

Everything feels there but just need to tidy up the rough edges that separate a good round from a pants round.

Handicap calc gave me 0.1. back too which was a bit of a gut punch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2020)

It was cold, I was tired. It didn't go well. 12 good holes followed by a steep decline. Not helped by one guy in our group being painfully slow.

Sunday dinner and a sleep on the settee is calling me.


----------



## Crow (Oct 11, 2020)

No a good day on the course, but is it ever these days?
Medal qualifier, started with a lost ball triple bogey, then followed that up with an 8 on the 115 yard par 3 second so over half my shots gone after two holes.
Scored a round 100.

For people wondering how to clock up an 8 on a 115 yard par 3: 

Fat tee shot 25 yards
Shank into pond
Penalty drop
duffed pitch
pitch to back of green
Putt the first
Putt the second
Putt the third


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

Crow said:



			No a good day on the course, but is it ever these days?
Medal qualifier, started with a lost ball triple bogey, then followed that up with an 8 on the 115 yard par 3 second so over half my shots gone after two holes.
Scored a round 100.

For people wondering how to clock up an 8 on a 115 yard par 3: 

Fat tee shot 25 yards
Shank into pond
Penalty drop
duffed pitch
pitch to back of green
Putt the first
Putt the second
Putt the third


Click to expand...

So which iron were you using from your repitoire? 
Cmon we need the whole story 👍


----------



## Crow (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So which iron were you using from your repitoire?
Cmon we need the whole story 👍
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to say Phil it was the early 1980s Ben Sayers "Silver Crest" set that Ian and yourself collected for me some years back, but I can lay no blame on the clubs, it's just the hacker swinging them.






To complete the picture; Mizuno "White Fang" 1 and 3 woods, Edinburgh Golf "Rapier" putter.

(I'm playing in an Am/Am tomorrow with three people I've never met before, could get embarrassing)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2020)

Very poor. Only a social round and in a decent group so no excuses but couldn't get anything going. Hit it well in warm up again but as soon as I cross the road from practice ground to course something happens in my head. Was nice and relaxed and so not over-thinking it just couldn't find and level of consistency. Putted badly although that was my own fault as I found an old Odyssey #9 with the firm white hot insert and a massive Odyssey jumbo grip which sat in the hands wonderfully but I couldn't get to grip with


----------



## LegendOle (Oct 11, 2020)

Level par after first 3 holes today... 4 over after the 4th  The 4th set the tone for the rest of the round!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 11, 2020)

Well, after moaning about the state of my game and back I only go and knock it round under par after not hitting a ball for 3 weeks.
Stupid game


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 11, 2020)

Pretty rubbish today.  Made 9 pars but hit my irons awful.  

Found a wee thing last few holes so something to hold onto for next time out.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 11, 2020)

Back on the Swedish golf fix, 77balls at the range. A virtual round at my course via the Garmin .. a stunning 61 🤣. The 29 holes of the pitch and putt, 3 missed greens ☹️ five 3 putts and one birdie to be 5 over... it keeps the game going.
Although the driver is interesting, delofted now to 9.4 degrees, flight was a soft draw but I think I can over cook the altar cb 55 regular shaft. Swing speed was measured at 95-100mph but smash was down to 1.39-1.42 and a grouping around the toe. I adjusted and got back to middle and saw an improvement on smash but only to 1.43 .. so need to have a think. The honed 22 degree hybrid with a stiff tip regular shaft was absolutely banging... anyway back to the grind of another work week.


----------



## DRW (Oct 12, 2020)

Had the pleasure of playing Saunton East and West. East fairly windy, played well apart from a lost ball when playing though a group.

West, two lost balls off the 1st tee into the driving range, one lost ball on the 2nd tee to the dunes, and then fine afterwards. Its good to play.

Whatever happened to this golfing year.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 12, 2020)

Shot 84 at Avington Park. First time I've played there and really enjoyed it. Pleasant parkland course in good condition. Greens were in superb nick. Will likely return soon.


----------



## ADB (Oct 12, 2020)

A lovely knock round East Sussex National West course on Saturday, even through the driver is still misbehaving i managed a stableford score of 30 off the blues which i was content with given there was no run at all on the fairways. Found myself too often with 200+ into the green on a par 4 which meant plenty of hybrids and hit and hopes. However, enjoyed the walk so much i am going to join the Club on a flexible membership which should really suit my situation - quite excited about it.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 12, 2020)

Played well, but didn’t score with the putter.  35pts and 35 putts.  Got start converting chances from 8-15ft


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Played well, but didn’t score with the putter.  35pts and 35 putts.  Got start converting chances from 8-15ft
		
Click to expand...

I'd take that given the cold putter. Tee to green sounds tidy


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'd take that given the cold putter. Tee to green sounds tidy
		
Click to expand...

Had a great day with the driver, everything else pretty decent.  Gave myself a lot of chances but couldn’t take them.

Sometimes you can play well and not score well.


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Played (not very well) yesterday at Sweetwoods Park, near East Grinstead.  A fabulous course ... really picturesque, although a bit hilly in places.  Recommended!
		
Click to expand...

Played it a few years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Had a great day with the driver, everything else pretty decent.  Gave myself a lot of chances but couldn’t take them.

Sometimes you can play well and not score well.
		
Click to expand...

I was the opposite on Saturday. Didn't think I hit it well but got it round in 72 (+2) in the medal. Buffer zone but had my PP's seen my shot on 12 instead of chatting for a triple bogey, I could have had a 3rd place had that been a bogey 5. Didn't drive it well but got it back into position, and didn't really do too much wrong. A couple of 15-20 foot putts made a difference


----------



## Crow (Oct 12, 2020)

Played in an Am/Am at Ladbrook Park GC near Redditch, played a lot better than Sunday's horror show and the team scored 81 which was three points off the prizes but decent for those playing later in the afternoon rain.

The course is very picturesque and one of my favourites in the area, and I particularly like the early club/ball testing machine by Golf Ball Developments (better known as Penfold) positioned by the first tee. 

Clubs were again the Mizuno White Fang 1 and 3 woods, mid 1980s, Ben Sayers Silver Crest irons, approx 1980, and Edinburgh Golf Rapier putter, 1970ish.


----------



## dronfield (Oct 13, 2020)

Played at Abbeydale today in the annual St Lukes Hospice golf day. Originally planned for summer but had to be rearranged due to lockdown - a very worthy course, that was well supported, and the organisers did a tremendous job running the day.
Have played Abbeydale a few times over the years,  and it was in its usual great condition.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 13, 2020)

Played Hollinwell yesterday.
Shot 76 for 36 points, in the rain
Great course, & if it was a bit closer I’d definitely consider joining.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2020)

Quick back 9 this morning before work...
+2 with a bogey, bogey start.
Cant be unhappy with that.


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2020)

Played off the silver tees at The Grove with a client.
Nice course in good condition given the rain we’ve had. 
Struggled on the greens as there’s lots of subtle breaks - i don’t subtle.
Hit the driver better than I have for a long time which was nice.
Still chipping like a knob though.
Not sure I’d pay out of my own pocket to play it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			Played off the silver tees at The Grove with a client.
Nice course in good condition given the rain we’ve had.
Struggled on the greens as there’s lots of subtle breaks - i don’t subtle.
Hit the driver better than I have for a long time which was nice.
Still chipping like a knob though.
Not sure I’d pay out of my own pocket to play it.
		
Click to expand...

Always enjoy playing it but struggle to remember too many holes. Good test off the silvers. Like you I wouldn't pay to play there


----------



## OnTour (Oct 15, 2020)

Wednesday - Brampton Heath winter series round 1 - greens super slick and true, course was in super condition had a few iffy lies in the rough around the fringe. shot 36pts played well used my driver once kept it in play with my M5 3 wood. down the field sadly in 17th place 

CSS73 par 72 dropped 0.2 onwards to Aspley Guise & Woburn next week


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2020)

had 3 guests at Nairn Tuesday afternoon, was not sure we would play as it was lashing down, so we sat and had a coffee, withing half an our it had stopped but it was very windy, and easterly so the front 9 down wind. one of my guests happened to mention he wouldn't be a member at Nairn becasue as a 5 handicap he didn't find it a challenge !!!!

oh how we all laughed when he bogeyed the 1st, 2nd and 3rd, doubled the 4th and 5th, bogeyed the 6th and 7th, doubled 8 and trippled 9 could not resist pointing out that just as well it was an easy coures or he could really have buggered up his score


----------



## Tongo (Oct 15, 2020)

Shot 90 at Great Salterns in Portsmouth. Two bad holes ruined a decent round.


----------



## GGTTH (Oct 15, 2020)

For the past 4 nights in a row I've attempted to go to the local driving range and they've had queues of 6/7 people waiting to get on. Ridiculous. Nearest one after that shuts at 8pm and I can't get there for 7.


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 17, 2020)

39 points in our monthly stableford this morning on a course playing really long off the back blocks. Typical of me to be running into some really good form as winter looms.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2020)

Very enjoyable round today. Wet weather meant the course was playing very long, no run. I reckon we had 10 par 5's today instead of the usual 4. Shame the card isn't adjusted accordingly. 

Driving was good, short game was annoyingly off today. That left lots of 4-5 foot putts, plenty of which shaved edges but none dropped. Ah well, it was lovely to get out still.


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2020)

Crow said:



			Played in an Am/Am at Ladbrook Park GC near Redditch, played a lot better than Sunday's horror show and the team scored 81 which was three points off the prizes but decent for those playing later in the afternoon rain.

The course is very picturesque and one of my favourites in the area, and I particularly like the early club/ball testing machine by Golf Ball Developments (better known as Penfold) positioned by the first tee.

Clubs were again the Mizuno White Fang 1 and 3 woods, mid 1980s, Ben Sayers Silver Crest irons, approx 1980, and Edinburgh Golf Rapier putter, 1970ish.

View attachment 32888

Click to expand...

I’m sure I saw you there, I think when you guys were on the 2nd, you called over to me and asked if it was placing. 

I enjoy the course but it’s not a favorite of mine in the area, courses are very subjective but I enjoy Olton, Kings Norton & Copt Heath more, but I’ll always support Ladbrook days as it’s just a nice play to play with very good/friendly catering.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 17, 2020)

Played at Delapre GC for the first time today. 

Not a bad course overall. My game was very poor though, battled with a weak slice all day and only mustered 2 pars.

Finished with 28 points. Meh.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 18, 2020)

Over the moon today, level par at the par 3. Two birdies putts stopped inside 2 inches, one was defying gravity!

Ball striking was excellent, putting pace was excellent, the one none GIR was me picking the wrong line and hitting a straight shot with a touch of draw, I stuck the resulting bunker shot to 3 foot...

Absolutely buzzing now.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2020)

played in the Roll up friday, drawn with 3 guys that don't play with us that often all mid to high teen handicaps, , never ready to play, didn't look where there balls were going and generally not aware what was going on.

on one hole the 3 of them where all looking for a ball on the right, went over who's ball are we looking for? (there were 4 balls on the fairway) one says so and so , no mines there, so the 3 of them were looking for no ball at all one of them was in a buggy and kept going to his ball hitting it then going to his next shot only he would be right in front of one of the others and had to kept having to be asked to move... it was like herding cats

Sat 4 man team seasom closer, we were all terrible, missed puts all over the place... and it was slow...at least it didn't rain


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 18, 2020)

41 points in my hoodie 👀


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			41 points in my hoodie 👀
		
Click to expand...

Outrageous. 

(I’ll let you decide whether I’m referring to the hoodie or the 41 points.) 😇

Well batted.


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2020)

Shot an 82 around darenth valley for 39 points
Won our match 9&8
Tried chipping with one hand - no idea why and it was good. Had 3 up & downs for par which is a miracle for me


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2020)

Played Wycombe Heights yesterday. Driving was excellent but everything else was just bad. Hit 75% fairways, but the course felt really long, and getting used to winter golf now - seemed like every par 4 was driver, 5 wood/hybrid and then still short of the green. Fatted a couple of pitches as well, plus putting was terrible so never likely to score well. Ended up with 92 for 29 points. Only four pars - at least one of them was on the 18th which raised the mood fractionally before my post-round pint.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 18, 2020)

First game of our local inter club winter league today. 2 down on the turn, dormy 2 up and then only managed a half.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 18, 2020)

Got my driver going again today.

We've not been friends for over a year!


----------



## DRW (Oct 19, 2020)

36 holes at Ganton.

Sat, lovey later tee times, just about finished before dark(must get darker 20 mins earlier that side of the country). Played really well, but the putts just wouldn't drop, scored 10 over, only 2 bunkers visited

Sunday, all still marvellous weather, scored 7 over, didn't play as well as Sat but putts dropped and didn't visit one bunker, that's a result.

If I could play golf like that everytime I played I would be a happy bunny, dream on.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 19, 2020)

played 18 holes after ages...   have almost forgotten some yardages for my clubs...  Shot 2 pars and 1 birdie... over the moon.

BUT...  Laid up on a Par 3... twice..  (what a laugh)


----------



## bradleywedge (Oct 19, 2020)

19 handicapper, score today over 18 holes was:
3,6,6,4,4,6,6,4,5,5,5,4,4,3,4,*11*,6,4

on for my best score ever, spot the card wrecker!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 19, 2020)

Played at my new club yesterday with a mate. Both unofficial 20 handicappers so just had a scratch match. I was pretty chuffed to go round 21 over but he beat me by 2 holes with a 17 over - absolute bandit!

Definitely leaving shots out there though, I managed a birdie, 5 pars and 6 bogeys which is great for me. But obviously that meanswhen it went wrong it went really wrong!


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 19, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			19 handicapper, score today over 18 holes was:
3,6,6,4,4,6,6,4,5,5,5,4,4,3,4,*11*,6,4

on for my best score ever, spot the card wrecker!

Click to expand...

Stableford was designed for rounds like that!


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 19, 2020)

36 pts today which is both the most I’ve had in ages and enough to take the spoils. 2 lost balls and at least 3 fats proves there’s better in there. 

The lad we play (off 1) was -5 gross at the turn! Shame he couldn’t hang on, made a bit of a mess coming in. Ended level hc

Now I’m off to tyre kick a high moi, low spin driver... 🤪


----------



## Tongo (Oct 19, 2020)

Shot 95 at Wickham Park. Can't seem to shake off the habit of having 4 or 5 bad holes in the middle of each round which is proving rather costly each time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2020)

Had 35 points off the yellows on Saturday (Captains Day). Played a roll up yesterday off the whites and although I only had 28 points I thought for the large part I hit the ball far better than the score indicates. There is a good score bubbling close to the surface


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2020)

9 holes late yesterday, pairs matchplay, 5 pars, 3 bogies, messed up the 4th which would have been a double bogey at worse, only because 1 of the others was on in 2 and I short sighted myself, so had to punch a low shot under a large branch but carry a greenside bunker, which I did but I ran off the back of the green, would have played it differently if not matchplay, but still very happy overall.

Playing Lindrick in a pairs BB Open on Thursday, hoping to keep banging in these pars to put some decent supportive scores on the card


----------



## Junior (Oct 20, 2020)

Couple of nice days to book end the weekend.  Preston on Friday was superb and played a maxi tours event at Stockport (which always impresses) yesterday.  Both were in amazing condition.  Played just below handicap both days too which always helps.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 22, 2020)

Shot 94 at Portsmouth. Which was not bad as i managed to rack up an 11 on one hole! Putting was hard work, the greens were extremely bumpy.


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2020)

Good day at Lindrick Golf Club in a pairs BB. 

It was very tough in parts, definitely a course you need to play a few times to get the feel of the greens, but not knowing where some fairways squeeze in and where to drive to so to not then be blocked, we all found the front 9 very tough but the back 9 very scoreable.  

So much so, we only had 14 on the front but 21 on the back, for a respectable 35 points.  

Very friendly club, excellent food before & after, didn’t get to have a good look around at its history due to one-way systems.

Look forward to returning as only 90 minutes up the road.
	





























Must try harder 😎🏌🏿‍♂️⛳️


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 22, 2020)

After getting my official handicap back at 20 following what felt like 3 terrible rounds, I played today with a supplementary card in hand.

Played much better, not really in any trouble off the tee and ended up 13 over gross for a total of 45 points. That should be a good cut then.

Actually pretty glad that I did this card as I would have felt pretty bad if I shot that in the comp on Saturday.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 22, 2020)

First 18 holes for 3 weeks following an Op at Hawkstone . Just half and 3/4  swings, pretty happy . we came second and was on the card 8 times


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 23, 2020)

Because we are in lockdown from 6pm this evening, we brought tomorrows comp forward a day. Went out early in the wind and rain and had a good front 9 and scored 21 points but the sun then came out and blobs on 10 & 11 ruined the card. Might get the bottlers front 9 prize though.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2020)

game with the boys at Nairn yesterday, a good turn out and the best day of the week so far, no rain and the sun even came out on the back 9. course very wet despite being a well draining links course, but not suprising as its not stopped raining much in the last 3 weeks.

hit it pretty well, we won the team score and my PP and i took the money off the other 2 in our 4 ball.

playing again this moring weather permt, then Castle Stuart on sunday


----------



## OnTour (Oct 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			Good day at Lindrick Golf Club in a pairs BB.

It was very tough in parts, definitely a course you need to play a few times to get the feel of the greens, but not knowing where some fairways squeeze in and where to drive to so to not then be blocked, we all found the front 9 very tough but the back 9 very scoreable. 

So much so, we only had 14 on the front but 21 on the back, for a respectable 35 points. 

Very friendly club, excellent food before & after, didn’t get to have a good look around at its history due to one-way systems.

Look forward to returning as only 90 minutes up the road.
	View attachment 33029


View attachment 33030


View attachment 33031


View attachment 33032


View attachment 33033


View attachment 33034


View attachment 33035


View attachment 33036


View attachment 33037


View attachment 33040


Must try harder 😎🏌🏿‍♂️⛳️
		
Click to expand...

Stunning place must add it to the PLAY list quick


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 24, 2020)

Got out early in the comp today, looking out the window now very glad I did.

Avoided the worst of the rain, but the wind was up. Very happy with how I played, but still felt I left 4-5 shots out there. Ended up with 39 points and thought I would have the chocolates, but ended up 2nd (winner on 40).

2nd cut in a week so happy with the direction my game is heading.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 24, 2020)

Tough conditions today in the wind rain today. Started poorly but rallied on the back nine to post a 79, net 68 currently leader in the club house by 2.  Just going outside to do a rain dance.  

Signing out of the CONGU system at handicap 10 for sure depending on CSS might even get it to 9.


----------



## IanM (Oct 24, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Tough conditions today in the wind rain today. Started poorly but rallied on the back nine to post a 79, net 68 currently leader in the club house by 2.  Just going outside to do a rain dance.  

Signing out of the CONGU system at handicap 10 for sure depending on CSS might even get it to 9.
		
Click to expand...


Good luck off 5 on 3rd November!!

Or 16 🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2020)

Got over to Nairn and it was lashing it down, not a soul in the car park apart from me and my 3 PP, we went in for a coffee. out tee time was 9.07 so told the starter to cancel. as we sat there could see it clearing in the distance, started to look better and better, se went out at 10, course to ourself, and by the 3rd it was bright sunshine and the wind dropped right off, even got warm enough to take the WP off.

had a nice round and all of us scored very well. i used a Prov 1 for the first time in 6 months, and despite me thinking i was losing distance with it, i found it wasn't the case, though the Prov1x did come off a bit lower. might go back to a prov next year but on the whole i think i pref the feel of the q start tour, off putter and iron.


----------



## IanM (Oct 24, 2020)

Cleaned my clubs....   cleaned the bag....cleaned the shoes.  

No golf over here, mind you, it has stopped lashing down all day!


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 24, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Shot 94 at Portsmouth. Which was not bad as i managed to rack up an 11 on one hole! Putting was hard work, the greens were extremely bumpy.
		
Click to expand...

Apropos of nothing, I first broke 100 at Portsmouth.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 24, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Apropos of nothing, I first broke 100 at Portsmouth.
		
Click to expand...

It's a course that I've always found on the difficult side. The 6th is a great hole whilst the uphill 7th always seems to be into a strong breeze! And you can't complain with the view from the 2nd tee.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2020)

Went to Huntswood with two mates. Back in good form as I managed 38 points (83 gross). Driving was excellent as it has been recently. The weather was not too bad on the front nine but we did get a bit drenched on the back - too windy to stick the umbrella up. Very happy with how I played though, considering we're into winter golf and I figured my good rounds were over for another year.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 24, 2020)

Last singles comp of the year.  Was lucky to finish not long before the rain came.  Played fairly solid golf apart from three drives each of which resulted in blobs.  Considering the conditions 34pts was a decent score.  Buffer under the current system, should result in a decrease in my handicap index under the WHS.


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2020)

Greensomes playing in some of the worst conditions I’ve ever played in, and that’s saying something!

Late tee for me (12.30), all the best scores were in the morning before the storm hit, we had constant rain for the front 9, but then Armageddon struck for the whole back 9, was surprised we finished, we were having to take relief on every green due to them flooding.

We dropped shots on the last 3 holes  and our only double of the day was on 18, when it was difficult to stand, never mind swing at a ball!

The other pair lost their ball on 18 in the middle of the fairway under a bank of leaves!

But we just qualified into the final 16 in 14th place with a nett 69 (par 73), so pleased to have made it through, more so with a new partner I didn’t know before.

Be amazed if the course is open this morning, it was still full on last night, but if it is, I’m back out at 8am 🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## OnTour (Oct 25, 2020)

Ventured out to Kirtlington for there winter series round 1, I like the set up, green complex's and layout. shot 32pts with 38 putts 5 from 2ft (guess what wasn't that great, the part you really need to be perfect?) 

North worth £30 even on a Saturday. a couple of wet area's but nothing major, best part we dodged all the rain but not the winds  

You've been warned  Winter series


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 25, 2020)

Tongo said:



			It's a course that I've always found on the difficult side. The 6th is a great hole whilst the uphill 7th always seems to be into a strong breeze! And you can't complain with the view from the 2nd tee.
		
Click to expand...

It was so long ago, that I don’t really remember it.  I remember one hole where you tee off high up and have to clear a valley, possibly with water in it ... is that the 6th?  And yes, I remember the second with views to the sea.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 25, 2020)

Played this morning, would have been some round if my putting didn't decide to desert me conpletely.
16 GIR but only 1 birdie and 8 pars. The rest was woeful. 

Pushes and pulls galore, some only from 3ft. 
Looks like the puttout matt will be getting rolled out again this evening.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 25, 2020)

Missed out on the win by a shot yesterday, but outrageous CSS triggered an ESR and I am now, for the first time, for at least for a week a single figure golfer.

Happy days 😁


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2020)

37 points in the roll-up this morning and won our pairs Matchplay, so didn’t have to put into the pot. 

2 short putts missed, down to concentration, would have got me closer to my Matchplay partner who had 40 points and plays off 2. 

Striking the ball much better, chipping as always was key to a lot of my pars where I got up & down. 

Doubt I’ll get to play in the week with the nights drawing in so quickly, but I live in hope 😎

No comps advertised for next week, so will try and get over to Woodhall and play 🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 25, 2020)

35 points in the competition on Saturday with four missed putts from within 3ft.

38 today off the yellow tees in the Sunday roll up, very happy how I struck the ball, just a couple of poor shots


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2020)

Not on the right mind frame to play so went to the range instead. Got the first 20 or so as hard as I could to get my frustration out then practiced properly for an hour.
Went to the practice green and carried on chipping with hand (left hand) and it’s weird how much better I am only using the one had - let’s hope it still works on Sunday when I play


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2020)

Maybe the last qualifier of the year so was hoping to have a decent round for once but the usual car crash ensued.

Scuffed 4 iron tee shot leading to a triple bogey on the first, a few more triples in the round and an 8 on the shortest hole on the course, that really annoyed me as it's an issue on the hole I've seen cause a lot of trouble for others too. Go long and you're either on a sunken path and have to drop on a downhill slope below the level of the green making a very difficult chip or pitch back to the green, or you roll onto said slope, which is what I did. From there it it took me five goes to get the ball on the green as I kept hitting the bank and rolling back onto the path. (I have a terrible short game for anyone who doesn't know, there was also an air shot in there)

So the end result was another score of 100, it's awful. 
I felt weak all the way round too and struggled to get any power into my shots.

I'm sick of the course too, in fact I think I might need a break from golf.

(Playing Mizuno White Fang woos 1, 3 & 5, Mizuno TP-9 irons, 3 to SW and a Bronty putter.)


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 25, 2020)

38 points yesterday including a lost ball when stupidly being over aggressive on a par 5 and a couple of 3 putts 
Following on from my 41 points last weekend I'm finally hitting some form albeit a few months too late


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 25, 2020)

Played today and went to the bar, all sat down as usual, got a rollicking because we was sat together. All puzzled looks and asked what she was on. Turns out the club falls in a different council that’s in tier 2. Only figured out it was a different council because we had to check the postcode 

It was bloody cold outside I know that much now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2020)

32 points yesterday in the comp for 12th in my division and a 0.1 increase. Didn't hit it great but the bunker play and short game on point for once. Played today. Total crap but again short game and bunkers good. Ball striking awful and a dose of the lefts with the driver in particular. Not happy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2020)

Bogey comp yesterday- was 2 better than the course but level par because I wad stupid enough to birdie two holes I had shots on 🤦‍♂️

And 1 under gross for 37 points in the swindle today - have a nice consistent game at the moment


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2020)

played Castle stuart yesterday, nice weather, though i bit windy, hit it well off the tee, but was rubbish with irons and putter. on the odd occ i did hit a good strike it went miles through the back.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2020)

Nicely satisfactory round today
Playing off current "proper" handicaps a very solid 19 points out including a birdie on the difficult  ( for me) 9th to be level with the Mod everyone loves....
Lost a ball in leaves on the 12th which was a tad more than mildly irritating and a sloppy bogey on 13 didn't help.
Then the game kicked in..SI 1 was birdied into what was becoming a fresh and gusty breeze, 15 was parred, nearly aced the 16th for another birdie and another birdie on the last to finish on 37 points - bang on the number for the new handicap of 6.
Can't complain about that.
Fragger had 2 or 3 outrageous hole-outs from places he had no business getting close ,let alone in the hole...a creditable 35 pointer but....not enough....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 26, 2020)

Managed to squeeze in 9 at the par 3.

Another round under 30 means my (fake) HI is 12.2. No idea what that means but I now only get 2 shots per 9 holes instead of 3. Sure is a lot lower than the 8 I got under the old system!!!!

I guess it will go up again if my scores get worse as I can’t see it getting much lower while I am just playing the par 3, going round under par takes some doing and doesn’t happen that often, scratch golfers are expected to shoot 24 and I have only done that once! Next best is a 26, also in 2018. Best since had been a handful of level pars.

I could probably keep shooting level to +2 week in week out so need some proper 18 hole results at some point!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Nicely satisfactory round today
Playing off current "proper" handicaps a very solid 19 points out including a birdie on the difficult  ( for me) 9th to be level with the Mod everyone loves....
Lost a ball in leaves on the 12th which was a tad more than mildly irritating and a sloppy bogey on 13 didn't help.
Then the game kicked in..SI 1 was birdied into what was becoming a fresh and gusty breeze, 15 was parred, nearly aced the 16th for another birdie and another birdie on the last to finish on 37 points - bang on the number for the new handicap of 6.
Can't complain about that.
Fragger had 2 or 3 outrageous hole-outs from places he had no business getting close ,let alone in the hole...a creditable 35 pointer but....not enough....

Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry. Fragger is merely luring you into a false sense of security before launching YOTF in 2021 (or 2022, 2023, 2024.............). Good shooting though and welcome to Autumn golf and losing balls in leaves. One of the first to be affected on here (or admit to it at least) but won't be the last. We had a few close calls playing yesterday ourselves


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 26, 2020)

I played today and the weather changed 2 or 3 times per hole. My golfing ability did the same. 

And waterproof socks are the best invention ever.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 26, 2020)

What a difference 2 days can make, today I played so badly. Ended up giving up scoring and just trying to hit some good shots.

I need to do some serious work on 100 yards and in, technique and confidence are totally lacking. Right now I would be more confident of hitting the green from 160 yards than I would 60.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			I played today and the weather changed 2 or 3 times per hole. My golfing ability did the same.

*And waterproof socks are the best invention ever.*

Click to expand...

Someone should invent waterproof shoes so we wouldn't need them!


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Someone should invent waterproof shoes so we wouldn't need them!
		
Click to expand...

Great idea💡

There was so much standing water in the places I was hitting my ball yesterday none of the waterproof golf shoes I've ever owned would have kept my feet dry. I'm not even sure my walking boots would have. If I wasn't playing golf and just going for a walk, I would have been wearing wellies 😂.

My playing partner had on a new pair of Adidas shoes that were supposed to be waterproof. He had very wet feet.

Waterproof socks mean I can wear my summer shoes when it's wet and not have to buy a second pair.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Great idea💡

There was so much standing water in the places I was hitting my ball yesterday none of the waterproof golf shoes I've ever owned would have kept my feet dry. I'm not even sure my walking boots would have. If I wasn't playing golf and just going for a walk, I would have been wearing wellies 😂.

My playing partner had on a new pair of Adidas shoes that were supposed to be waterproof. He had very wet feet.

Waterproof socks mean *I can wear my summer shoes when it's wet *and not have to buy a second pair.
		
Click to expand...

Shoes still get ruined though? I know what you mean, it just bugs me that the majority of golf shoes nowadays are not good enough and people feel they need to buy waterproof socks.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Shoes still get ruined though? I know what you mean, it just bugs me that the majority of golf shoes nowadays are not good enough and people feel they need to buy waterproof socks.
		
Click to expand...

I see your point. 

I didn't get the socks for golf specifically. They were really for when I'm standing watching football for 3 or 4 hours on a Saturday morning. And my walking boots have started to leak very slightly when it is very wet. I don't want to replace them as they are soooooo comfortable.


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 27, 2020)

Lost a ball in leaves on the 12th which was a tad more than mildly irritating and a sloppy bogey on 13 didn't help.
		
Click to expand...

Last year it got so bad that my club introduced a local rule allowing any accumulation of leaves on the fairway to be treated as ground under repair where you lost the ball and you were certain that it was in the leaves. You could find the nearest point of relief from the spot where the ball last crossed the outermost limit of the leaves and take a drop.  Nothing like that this year as yet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Shoes still get ruined though? I know what you mean, it just bugs me that the majority of golf shoes nowadays are not good enough and people feel they need to buy waterproof socks.
		
Click to expand...

Wellies are what you want


----------



## Dando (Oct 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Nicely satisfactory round today
Playing off current "proper" handicaps a very solid 19 points out including a birdie on the difficult  ( for me) 9th to be level with the Mod everyone loves....
Lost a ball in leaves on the 12th which was a tad more than mildly irritating and a sloppy bogey on 13 didn't help.
Then the game kicked in..SI 1 was birdied into what was becoming a fresh and gusty breeze, 15 was parred, nearly aced the 16th for another birdie and another birdie on the last to finish on 37 points - bang on the number for the new handicap of 6.
Can't complain about that.
Fragger had 2 or 3 outrageous hole-outs from places he had no business getting close ,let alone in the hole...a creditable 35 pointer but....not enough....

Click to expand...

At least tell us who this “loved” mod is 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			At least tell us who this “loved” mod is 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well I was going to put "to hate" after it but I thought he might tell me off...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well I was going to put "to hate" after it but I thought he might tell me off...

Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Someone should invent waterproof shoes so we wouldn't need them!
		
Click to expand...

Very hard for shoes to be 100% waterproof and while the shoe itself may not allow water in (until the 12 month warranty has expired) if you go in the long grass they can let water in over the top of through the lace eyelets. I find my waterproof socks a godsend in the winter. Even if its dry there is often a heavy dew and so the rough is damp early on and the wet socks let me go where I want (usually looking for my drive) and not worry


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2020)

I played a 4 ball today in the rain, but thoroughly enjoyed it. My son (37) and I played together against a mate and a neighbour of his. I only get to play once in a blue moon with him and we both hit the ball really well and I just loved going out with him and that he played better than I've ever seen him do.  We agreed a 4 handicap for his mate and in poor condition he was a joy to watch too, especially as he doesnt play regularly.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Up with the larks this morning for a sneaky round before work...

12th hole, par 5. With the soft conditions I'm a bit further back than normal and can only see the top of the flag. Yellow so middle of the green. It's a narrow approach so layup is probably the shot from this far back but it's only practice so I decide whack a 3 wood at it. Absolutely cream it, laser straight at the target - must be on the green!

Pick up clubs and walk about twenty yards forward and realise it's a bloody winter green!!  My ball is sitting pretty in the middle of the normal green about forty yards further back.

Couple of the greenkeepers were raking the fairway bunkers nearby and were very amused at my distressed outburst when I realised. 

Took a mulligan and hit another at the winter green. Duffed it...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry Kaz but...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm sorry Kaz but...
View attachment 33159

Click to expand...

Tough critic


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2020)

Society day today at Hindhead, what a lovely Stunning course, playing along glacial valleys, deer running around,

Came 3rd with 29 points, only 2 off the winner.
Really enjoyable day.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Society day today at Hindhead, what a lovely Stunning course, playing along glacial valleys, deer running around,

Came 3rd with 29 points, only 2 off the winner.
Really enjoyable day.

View attachment 33171

Click to expand...

Was it very hilly..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Was it very hilly..

Click to expand...

The holes go gently up or down hill , there are no huge climbs, 
Some of the holes are high above the valley floor, but you don’t feel as if you are mountaineering


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The holes go gently up or down hill , there are no huge climbs,
Some of the holes are high above the valley floor, but you don’t feel as if you are mountaineering
		
Click to expand...

Wooooooosh!!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Wooooooosh!!!!


Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2020)

Took a day off today and got a round in at Hazlemere. Nice course that I've only played once before, but extremely hilly it's fair to say, and the greens are a living nightmare. I played well, shot 86 for 36 points (17 out, 19 in) including a blob on the last par 5 - and five three-putts in total. Don't even think I putted horribly badly, the greens were just that tough. Driving was great again, just so confident with the driver now.

Weather was chilly but not too cold for most of it, and then on the 17th green we were absolutely annihilated by hailstones! Not ideal really. We still played the 18th though since we'd come so far and it's not overly long anyway. Can't remember ever getting peppered with hailstones on the golf course before. Don't care for it much. 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2020)

after having to pass up a round at Muirfield yesterday, due to travel rest to the central belt, went for a game at dornoch instead as Nairn was shut for course Maintainence MTW.
	





not a bad day weather wise, played quite well and managed to play the par 3's in one under which is a real bonus. no wind untill we got to foxy. perfect autumn golfing day, course pretty quite too, only downside was almost getting hit on the 12th green while putting out, by a guy teeing off the 4th????


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Took a day off today and got a round in at Hazlemere. Nice course that I've only played once before, but extremely hilly it's fair to say, and the greens are a living nightmare. I played well, shot 86 for 36 points (17 out, 19 in) including a blob on the last par 5 - and five three-putts in total. Don't even think I putted horribly badly, the greens were just that tough. Driving was great again, just so confident with the driver now.

Weather was chilly but not too cold for most of it, and then on the 17th green we were absolutely annihilated by hailstones! Not ideal really. We still played the 18th though since we'd come so far and it's not overly long anyway. Can't remember ever getting peppered with hailstones on the golf course before. Don't care for it much. 😂
		
Click to expand...

The term Cardiac Hill is often banded about, but it’s a proper one at Hazlemere 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The term Cardiac Hill is often banded about, but it’s a proper one at Hazlemere 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I couldn't take my dad there, I don't think he'd make it round. I'd have to tell him buggies were compulsory!


----------



## YorkshireStu (Oct 29, 2020)

Played Waterton Park the other day and had a great time. The course was in very fine condition given the recent weather. Scored 98 / 38 points off the yellows. I took one mulligan having sliced the ball into oblivion when playing through a three ball after the halfway house - felt under a lot of pressure but maybe I just needed to take my time as I’m sure they’ve seen lots of high handicappers about!
Highlight of the day was a one putt par on the first followed up by a cracking tee shot on the par3 second which prompted a clap from the green keeper - I was probably playing my best of the day at that point!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 30, 2020)

Well , final midweek round at Ellesborough for a while, back at work Monday after 7 months on Furlough.
Just me & CVG as @Imurg has done his knee in , ( might be out for a few weeks)

Very happy with a blob free 37 points to CVG’s paltry 20 including a par at the par 5 last hole, which was a nice way to finish.
17 out, 20 in 

Had 5 x 1 pointers, so left plenty out there

I’ll only be able to play once over a weekend max now, compared to 3 or 4 times a week for the last several months and I think I’m going to miss it


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well , final midweek round at Ellesborough for a while, back at work Monday after 7 months on Furlough.
Just me & CVG as @Imurg has done his knee in , ( might be out for a few weeks)

Very happy with a blob free 37 points to CVG’s paltry 20 including a par at the par 5 last hole, which was a nice way to finish.
17 out, 20 in 

Had 5 x 1 pointers, so left plenty out there

I’ll only be able to play once over a weekend max now, compared to 3 or 4 times a week for the last several months and I think I’m going to miss it
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope Ian's knee isn't too bad


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 30, 2020)

played Nairn this morning Last game for a while during the week, back full time from Monday.

great morning bright sunshine and a decent temp, hit it OK, putting was difficult as the greens had been spiked and sanded, so a bit slow and bump. 

Big turn out this morning for the roll up, more people than we had times for so i suspect there will be some complaints from those behind... prob the ones who couldn't keep pace and had lost 2 holes on our last 4 ball out


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2020)

We played today a nice friendly Stableford using the new Handicap Index and off the yellows, we also used the slope adjustment (just to try it out). A bit wet and breezy but I had my handicap index at 14.5 and played off 16 - I had a shot on 2 holes that I've never had in the last 20 years. 

So, without playing my best golf by any means, scored a nice comfortable 35 points - maybe I shall just like the new system 😁😁


----------



## GGTTH (Oct 30, 2020)

Personal best for me today of 85 (+15) and I am absolutely delighted. I feel like I left a few out there too.

Included a chip in the hole from off the green and thinning one out of the bunker and the ball smashing into the flag and the ball dropped stone dead next to the cup (close call).

I've had two lessons and I'm now really seeing the benefits, especially with the driver which I can absolutely bomb it down the fairway.

Golf is fun


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 30, 2020)

Played at my course today, but we gave up after 12 holes as it was no fun in the mud.  It really does get bad after a few days of rain.  Got two matches coming up against other clubs and I think that, after them, I shall give up for the winter.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 30, 2020)

Second round of the seniors' winter knockout (matchplay). Got off to a flyer and was 3 up after 4 holes. Playing pretty well and was still 3 up with 6 to play.  Then had meltdown and was level after 16. (Me being the man who has previously been 4 up with 4 to play and still lost) Won 17 but then fouled up the 18th to go to extra time. Getting a bit nervy.  Finally managed to win on the 23rd hole !  Dont think I've ever concentrated on my game as much as I did those last 5 holes. (Perhaps i should try it more often ?)


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Played seven holes today before the strong wind and heavy drizzle sent us scuttling back to the clubhouse.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 31, 2020)

Range session today, first whole dry day, so the pitch and putt, was sodden, but busy.
Managed to maintain my swing speed at the higher level, but the smash factor is away from target. I think the shaft isn’t responding well, but the shots were just straight with a small movements to the left with the driver. Everything else was as is except the 6 iron, feels peculiar... I can’t put my finger on it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2020)

Managed 12 holes before the deluge became unbearable. Hit it a lot of good shots although the putter was stone cold


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2020)

Well, the new driver I bought for Portugal next week worked wonders. 12 fairways and other two just light rough. 

2 pars to finish with 36 points and the win.

At least my last game for a month ended well....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 31, 2020)

Not many miles south of @Homer we suffered likewise....Teed off at 10:24 - walked back into clubhouse half an hour later utterly drenched after struggling through two holes in torrential rain being blown horizontal by the wind...and we were followed in by the vast majority...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 1, 2020)

supposed to play Nairn Yesterday morning, forecaste was 80% chance of rain with with high winds, we dec to meet up anyway, just as well we did. chucked it down on the way over, but by the time we got to the 1st tee, it was clearing. so off we went prob our last game of the whites for this year, by the 1st green the sun had come out, by the 5th it had warmed up so much the waterproofs came off, even slow dave was down to shirtsleeves.
not a breath of wind. quite please how i hit it esp with the driver, par golf, though i did get away witha  few poor 3 woods off the tee.

home by 12, got ready to take Rupert out for a run on the bike,  bright sunshine when we left got up by loch ness and the wind really picked up, almost got blown off a couple of times, then the rain started, wow, so heavy i couldn't see a thing so we headed back via the canal, almot dark by 4, had my sunglasses on so make it harder to see where i was going. by the time we were back in Inverness all the cars had lights on , got soaked... but so glad it was out walking the dog and not stuck on a golf course when it was like that


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 1, 2020)

I played today and I completed the set. All it took was for my four foot par putt (not even hit that hard) to bounce out off the insert and stop inches away. I decided a long time ago those are not holed for me.


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2020)

Struggled today, just couldn’t keep my concentration, bloody leaves everywhere in the fairway, even though the Hoover’s have been out all week! 

looking for balls all the time is no fun, then losing your own line on your own ball, it was just a slog. 

I was in & out during the match, so inconsistent off the tee, and not offering much support to my 2hcp partner at times, but then I finished par par to win the match after we were 1-down on 16 😜


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2020)

Played Warley park. Didn't enjoy a second of it.
Been struggling with my depression and was wide awake from 1.30am.
I think nailing my testicles to a table would’ve been more enjoyable


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 1, 2020)

4bbb knockout today, played really well in testing, we won 3&2, my playing partner is now over me getting cut 2 shots last weekend.😀


----------



## IainP (Nov 1, 2020)

I'd written off this weekend in terms of going to the golf course, was just going to hit in the garden (Brandon Dunes yesterday, but moving on..). Following the announcement I thought I'd go and duel with the wind for 10 holes before dusk.
Just after I'd teed off it started to rain, after hitting 2nd shot the rain became harder. No umbrella, had my glasses on, thinking is this stupid. An up & down par encouraged me to carry on, thankfully the rain passed after 2, and pleasingly I started with 5 pars 🙂
The wind was increasing making 8 & 9 tough - finished 3 over for the 9. Pleased I made the effort 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2020)

Potentially the last game for a month and think I'll be glad of the lay off. Gloriously inconsistent and got the massive snap hooks going on. Had a better tempo and hit it better yesterday before we got rained off (It came down insanely hard). At least this time I have a net I can put up and use if I get the inclination


----------



## JamesR (Nov 2, 2020)

9 holes before work this morning - probably my last game before December

boggy underfoot, but the greens were excellent. Nice to see the lads hand mowing the greens, even though there will most likely only be two more days of play for a month.

The head greenkeeper threatened that he's going to start a government petition to make the lockdown last even longer. So that he can get all the drainage work and course maintenance done with no pesky members getting in the way.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 2, 2020)

First 18 at my new club North Warwickshire (Meridan) bone dry, few showers tho nothing heavy took the carry bag with half a set no driver. played OK shame I joined 1st Nov officially :-(  halved the matchplay lipped out on 18 from 10ft for the win. #WOunded


----------



## DRW (Nov 2, 2020)

Rushed out Saturday afternoon as thought we may go into an earlier lockdown on Sunday, decided to go out in style, so took the old wood driver, old 7 iron and an old blade putter.

Played 9 holes, lost a ball in the leaves, another into the sun. But other than that, hit it well. Even hit a decent driver shot off the fairway on the 9th, so end with a buzz rather than style

Going to miss golf, hopefully see you in about a month.


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 2, 2020)

Last game before lockdown, overcast start but then the sun came out and it was a glorious afternoon.  A light sprinkling of rain caused a vivid rainbow to appear behind the clubhouse as we came down the 18th.  

Golf wasn’t bad either round in 82 in pretty breezy conditions.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 2, 2020)

Got out today for a last knock before lockdown. Forecast was not good, windy with plenty of rain so wouldn't normally have bothered but we decided to chance it and got lucky with the rain skirting around us and a manageable 3-4 club wind.

Hardly anyone else out and really enjoyed it despite not playing particulary well early on. Worked out the problem stood on the 8th tee and played steadily after that with the exception of pitching my tee shot on 12 in the gorse 20 yards past the flag. Slight wind and new iron misjudgement 

Yet more heavy overnight rain leaving flooding in parts of the county and I doubt there was any parkland golf played in Cumbria today. Silloth comes up trumps again


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 2, 2020)

Played for my club’s seniors away in a local league ... 4BBB ... my PP and I won on the final hole.  Only started playing for them last month and this was my second match.  My first competitive win!  Ryder Cup here I come.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Played for my club’s seniors away in a local league ... 4BBB ... my PP and I won on the final hole.  Only started playing for them last month and this was my second match.  My first competitive win!  Ryder Cup here I come.
		
Click to expand...

Always love a nip and tuck game and nipping on the last


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 3, 2020)

Last golf for a month and I  only managed three holes☹

Walking away from the third tee I slipped slightly and hyperextended my right knee. Managed to hobble up the third but by the time I reached the green it was too painful to continue.

It took nearly 20 minutes to hobble back to the car by which time the knee was swollen like a football.

Still at least I have a  month for it to recover🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Last golf for a month and I  only managed three holes☹

Walking away from the third tee I slipped slightly and hyperextended my right knee. Managed to hobble up the third but by the time I reached the green it was too painful to continue.

It took nearly 20 minutes to hobble back to the car by which time the knee was swollen like a football.

Still at least I have a  month for it to recover🙄
		
Click to expand...

Not good. Hope you've not done too much damage but as you say a month to rest it now. Perhaps a sign from the golfing gods it was never going to be your day out there anyway


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good. Hope you've not done too much damage but as you say a month to rest it now. Perhaps a sign from the golfing gods it was never going to be your day out there anyway
		
Click to expand...

Level par through three, but I somehow don't think it would have lasted!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Four of us stood on the 1st tee and it took a 5 second discussion to agree we were playing off our "proper" handicaps 😡
		
Click to expand...

We had the exact same conversation, which ended two seconds after I asked them if any of them knew how many shots they'd receive under WHS.

It turns out the answer was on the charts the club had posted by the locker room door the day before and which we had all walked past.


----------



## CliveW (Nov 4, 2020)

St Andrews Eden today, playing with our new handicaps and it turned out to be a great, close game. Very disappointed with the quality of the greens though, probably the bumpiest, slowest links greens I've played this year.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 4, 2020)

Last round in yesterday. Shot a lovely 71 (+2) around Newbury & Crookham which feels like as good a round of any to end 2020's golf on! Wanted to put a card in, but their computer wasn't set up, and my golf club still hasn't gotten itself sorted either to see what my actual handicap is in the new system. 

Still, a bit of confidence which I'm looking to bottle for the next few months until we can play again!


----------



## YorkshireStu (Nov 4, 2020)

I was going to head out this lunchtime and spend a bit of time on the driving range and chipping green... but my daughter's nursery has just been shut due to Covid. 
No golf aside from the putting mat until 2021 now


----------



## Crow (Nov 4, 2020)

Played yesterday, last round before lockdown.

Course was still wet from a lot of recent rain so I played the graphite headed 1980s Mizuno "White Fang" 1, 3 & 5 woods together with 1970s Slazenger Ambassador irons 3 to SW plus matching putter.

Played better than some of the awful rounds I've played recently and hit enough good shots to keep me keen until December when *hopefully *we'll be back out playing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

It's looking to be a lovely - though chilly - day - so if I can free myself from the nuisance that is work I might head to the club about 3:30pm for a quick whack round 9...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 4, 2020)

Another good round but backspin is robbing me of birdie shouts, I was getting 6+ feet at times.

my fault I guess for not going long but  I am just not good enough to judge that well.

Wheels fell off at the end anyway but as that is probably the last round until xmas holidays I don’t mind. 

Next year has the promise of being a belter golf wise.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2020)

I dont know whether to laugh or cry!

I played this morning, the last opportunity before lockdown,  my first round officially under the WHS system,. Now,  I had been having 2 lessons a month up to the first lockdown and did a couple of short game lessons with Paul Foston also, but my handicap was creeping up from 12 towards 14, given the difficulty in putting into practice the changes and the fact that the driver was behaving awful and 2 months of not playing or practicing.

So come the WHS I go to HI of 14.5 and play off 16 from yellows, and go and shoot 5 over gross!!


----------



## Kennysarmy (Nov 4, 2020)

Probably the last round today for a month or so.
Managed to grab a tee time this morning of 7.24 so was out whilst it was very frosty - that annoying frost that sticks to the bottom of your shoes when you walk making you feel an extra inch taller!

Back to back birdies on 9 and 10 were pleasing.

Managed a respectable 76 gross of our winter mats - a nice meal in the clubhouse afterwards with two of my playing partners.

Roll on Decemeber.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 4, 2020)

Though I was going to easily break 90 and have a chance of shooting 80. But had a shocker on the back 9 and shot 93 😭. 

Lovely day out though


----------



## IanM (Nov 4, 2020)

Should have been at Hankley Common today but didn't go as Wales still on Lockdown.  (Thought I would be a good citizen)  Typical, lovely day....

Never mind, I am playing Newport on Monday, off whatever the *RHG dictates...




*_Random Handicap Generator_


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 4, 2020)

Use Mscorecard app. this converted our H/c to WHS and off we went. 35 points each. Honorable draw.


----------



## IainP (Nov 4, 2020)

Managed to sneak a morning off for a "last round before lockdown". Chilly start soon gave way to lovely autumnal weather - and mind set was very much enjoy the game, the walk, the colours, the views.
Rubbish phone camera doesn't do justice.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2020)

Game at Royal Dornoch this morning with  the new clubs.... couldn't get a better day for it either for November, a nice 2  club wind on the front 8 wasa nice gift. 

did my usual and made a horlicks of the easiest hole on the course the first. but after that all good, 168 to the pin on the 2nd hit 8 for the front of the green landed pin hiigh and ened up at the back. good drive on 3rd hit a 9 that i didn't quite get, still middle of the green, 4th the same. 6th 140 to the flag, PW just on but span back off the green, New 7th a good drive again leaving me 170 hit 8 again through the back this time. back into the wind on 9 again a nice drive with 220 to the flag, didn't thing i could reach and wanted to try the 4 iron, whic i expected to get me 50 yards chip, came out low and rolled up onto the green. wind they dropped and it was plain sailing coming home easy par on foxy and even almost got home in 2 on the 18.

 the new clubs were a  revelation, long and straight i would say at least 2 clubs longer than the MP4s, true they do have stronger lofts, but Wow.

playing Spey valley Tomorrow so with do a revie on them after that


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 4, 2020)

Mid week Fiddle and 39 points , off my PH of 3  Missed slam dunking a hole in one by half a ball on the 7th , lucky escape as course rammed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2020)

Well last round before lockdown - played off the new Handicap Index - wanted to try a social card , app wasn’t working to allow me - went round 1 under 🤦‍♂️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2020)

Loads in the bar at 5.15 having come off from their last rounds. Swindle won with 43 off the new handicap from the yellows!!


----------



## GGTTH (Nov 5, 2020)

Round in 87. Didn't feel like I played well at all, but hey it's another round under 90 and I got my first birdie this year, and probably my last birdie if we go into lockdown again 

Scoring consistently mid to high 80's now. Progress has been made.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2020)

played Spey Valley yesterday, stunning day, halfed match, with some good golf. tough to beat our oppo who were 2 and +2
	




.
coure pretty good considering the time of year. greens as good as i've every played there. hit a couple of poor shots with the new irons for the first time. going to give them another go at Nairn this morning


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2020)

Only jealous a lot with no golf this weekend and just hitting into a net to look forward to


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Only jealous a lot with no golf this weekend and just hitting into a net to look forward to
		
Click to expand...

Always an option to just give golf a rest for a month, hit reset, and come back when it starts again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Always an option to just give golf a rest for a month, hit reset, and come back when it starts again.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but my game is a mess and was working on a takeaway move. Sadly I need to hit a ball regularly to keep any semblance of timing as my first attempts after the last lockdown testified. I paid a lot for the net (more than I should have) so seems sensible to put it to some use


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 7, 2020)

Painted a fence, did some weeding and leaf collecting
Will look at some drills on YT that I can do in the garden i think, maybe pick up a putt out matt


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 33337

Final 9 holes for a while.

Strangely not unhappy.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I played Mon, tues and Weds after work, contrary to some beliefs i'm fine with the closure. What course is that?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 7, 2020)

played Nairn this morning, chilly to start then it got quite pleasant by the 4th, no wind a bright sunshine. 

played 4 games in a row and was feeling it by the 15th today, lost a bit of energy, though i managed to play reasonable. 

hit a few crackers with the new irons again, shots that were at least 2 clubs less than my old ones, even slow Dave was impressed with them.

think i'm going to take a couple of days off now, making Cider Tomorrow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2020)

Did some work with the Visio mat and gates with a blade and my milled Odyssey #9. No nearer finding one I prefer. Want to use the #9 but so inconsistent on the course so a blade a compromise but poor on the short putts and fees light and stroke does a loop the loop which takes me back to the Odyssey 2-ball Fang


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			maybe pick up a putt out matt
		
Click to expand...

You wont regret it, only been a dose of gout that's stopped me being on my new one most of the day


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			You wont regret it, only been a dose of gout that's stopped me being on my new one most of the day
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, they do look good.
Also maybe you shoud  go easy on the mead and roast swan..


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Cheers, they do look good.
Also maybe you shoud  go easy on the mead and roast swan.. 

Click to expand...

Funny though, I used the Puttout plastic hole on the mat and rarely ever missed, must have hit 100 putts but when I take it away my putting faults materialise - too many left short and the odd pull left. Plenty of practice needed! So lots of mead and swan needed to keep up the strength 😁


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It was a beautiful day for golf today. Cold, a bit misty that never really burned off but sun trying to peek through and hardly a breath of wind.

2 over par for me with 2 three-putts on the card.

Latest tweak to the swing hold great promise I think... hit some quality shots today.

View attachment 33438


View attachment 33439


View attachment 33440

Click to expand...

is that Morton hall?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

looks like M&E did a better job of the bunkers than they did at Nairn


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			They're mostly pretty good. I quibbled with the positioning of some because I felt they didn't properly consider how the course plays from the red tees for varying standards of female player. But there's none that are silly. Some holes definitely improved by the repositioning and just the quality and playability of all the bunkers has been a massive plus.

Haven't played Nairn since before the changes - big issues with them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes most are in the wrong place for the members, all in place for play from the black tes and even some of those are, still wrong. a few holes where they are on a good drive middle of the fairway from the white tee at between 230 and 250. Also a few that stop a running shot into the green. other place i've played where they had done the same was Bruntsfield. made it a blasters course, where it was an old fashioned Links course where you could plut your way round witha few holes worth the risk of driver now its a succession of lay up holes


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Yes most are in the wrong place for the members, all in place for play from the black tes and even some of those are, still wrong. a few holes where they are on a good drive middle of the fairway from the white tee at between 230 and 250. Also a few that stop a running shot into the green. other place i've played where they had done the same was Bruntsfield. made it a blasters course, where it was an old fashioned Links course where you could plot your way round witha few holes worth the risk of driver now its a succession of lay up holes
		
Click to expand...

Stopping a running shot into a links green is just riduculous.

Classic example of modern course designers not understanding how the game is played by majority of golfers.

Fairway bunkering positioned for elite level golf, brilliant


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Stopping a running shot into a links green is just riduculous.

Classic example of modern course designers not understanding how the game is played by majority of golfers.

Fairway bunkering positioned for elite level golf, brilliant 

Click to expand...

its fine of the blacks as you can't reach the bunkers off the tees, but you then can;t reach a few of the greens as there is a bunker in the way stopping the runing shot. don't get me wrong there has been some positives, you can advance the ball out of the fairways bunkers  and some of the greenside pot bunkers have been changed to be more forgiving and there are far less greenside bunkers than there were, but course is now 3 shots harder for me and most of the guys i play with who are not big hitters, most of the comps this year have been won by all the young guys who hit the ball a long way off the tee. was afair split before between different handicaps, as older cat 1 guys still stood a chance, now its a blasters paradise


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Think we avoided those sort of issues. Some debate around the exact positioning but nothing quite like that. One hole doesn’t really work where they added bunkers to encourage players further left to keep it “on the property” but still playable for everyone
		
Click to expand...

it was the lady members that got the changes though after being told the course would be easier and more playble for them, once they had seen them in the flesh loads wanted to leave and many are still not happy. there is talk some bunkers  will be removed once we have had the Am next year, but who knows


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			its fine of the blacks as you can't reach the bunkers off the tees, but you then can;t reach a few of the greens as there is a bunker in the way stopping the runing shot. don't get me wrong there has been some positives, you can advance the ball out of the fairways bunkers  and some of the greenside pot bunkers have been changed to be more forgiving and there are far less greenside bunkers than there were, but course is now 3 shots harder for me and most of the guys i play with who are not big hitters, most of the comps this year have been won by all the young guys who hit the ball a long way off the tee. was afair split before between different handicaps, as older cat 1 guys still stood a chance, now its a blasters paradise
		
Click to expand...

Maybe its time to join Dornoch?

Seems a shame to totally change the playing characteristics of the course for the members just to host big amateur events, very short sighted.

We are fortunate to have only a couple of fairway bunkers in play off the tee where you have to make a decision to take them on or not but wind usually makes decision for you!

Our main course defence is the heather on a lot of the holes so straight hitting is not penalised.

The rough was grown higher for the English Amateur in 2012 and there were a lot of irons hit off the tee, I assume the same will be the same for the Carris Trophy in 2022 and once the comp is over a quick haircut and we will have our course back and playable for the members.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Maybe its time to join Dornoch?

Seems a shame to totally change the playing characteristics of the course for the members just to host big amateur events, very short sighted.

We are fortunate to have only a couple of fairway bunkers in play off the tee where you have to make a decision to take them on or not but wind usually makes decision for you!

Our main course defence is the heather on a lot of the holes so straight hitting is not penalised.

The rough was grown higher for the English Amateur in 2012 and there were a lot of irons hit off the tee, I assume the same will be the same for the Carris Trophy in 2022 and once the comp is over a quick haircut and we will have our course back and playable for the members.
		
Click to expand...

i don't think i would ever do that, its 50 miles and its busy with yanks in a usual summer/

one of the main issues was M&E left the place in a mess, some area's where they took diggers over the course have still not recovered, then there was the heather debarcle, someone ?? decided to put heather on the tops of all of the fairway bunkers which is completly out of character on a links course, they dug big clumps of it out the roungh, leaving massive holes where there was once heather, its still not been put right. a couple of bunkers were also moved as they then dec to fill in the burn on the 2nd, leaving a real mess there too.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i don't think i would ever do that, its 50 miles and its busy with yanks in a usual summer/

one of the main issues was M&E left the place in a mess, some area's where they took diggers over the course have still not recovered, then there was the heather debarcle, someone ?? decided to put heather on the tops of all of the fairway bunkers which is completly out of character on a links course, they dug big clumps of it out the roungh, leaving massive holes where there was once heather, its still not been put right. a couple of bunkers were also moved as they then dec to fill in the burn on the 2nd, leaving a real mess there too.
		
Click to expand...

No excuse leaving the place a mess, any decent contractor should be able to carry out work on a links and leave very little sign of disturbance behind them.

Agree that heather on top of the bunkers is a stupid idea but someone at the club must have signed off on it.

Sounds like you are going to have to bite the bullet and seriously bulk up ala Bryson if you want to compete at Nairn if Dornoch is a no go


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2020)

Game at Nairn this morning, chilly start but warmed up to what is now a great day. played absolute......tripe wasn't helped that i got drawn with two new guys who didn't attempt to repair a single pitch mark or even try to smooth over any of the bunkers if they had been in them, my other PP had a go at both of them, not that they took any notice


----------



## IanG (Nov 9, 2020)

Bounce game at North Berwick today - playing very nicely, just a few over par, when  the fog horn stopped play on the 15th tee.


----------



## IanM (Nov 9, 2020)

Just back from Newport... Played in shirtsleeves, car said 15 degrees when I got back to it.  Two months since I played there due to travel restrictions and Welsh Lockdowns.... nice to be back.  Played ok too for the first game anywhere in 3 weeks...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

IanM said:



			Just back from Newport... Played in shirtsleeves, car said 15 degrees when I got back to it.  Two months since I played there due to travel restrictions and Welsh Lockdowns.... nice to be back.  Played ok too for the first game anywhere in 3 weeks...
		
Click to expand...

Look, we don't care ok...!!!

Is it good to be back?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Game at Nairn this morning, chilly start but warmed up to what is now a great day. played absolute......tripe wasn't helped that i got drawn with two new guys who didn't attempt to repair a single pitch mark or even try to smooth over any of the bunkers if they had been in them, my other PP had a go at both of them, not that they took any notice
View attachment 33465
View attachment 33466

Click to expand...

Looks like a parkland with all the trees on the right of the top picture...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Looks like a parkland with all the trees on the right of the top picture...

Click to expand...

i'd agree, no place for them on a links course, chop em down i say


----------



## AliMc (Nov 9, 2020)

IanG said:



			Bounce game at North Berwick today - playing very nicely, just a few over par, when  the fog horn stopped play on the 15th tee.
		
Click to expand...

We played at Dunbar, a bit overcast when we teed off at 9:15 but beautiful sunshine 🌞 at about 12:30 when we finished, friendly competitive 4 ball, 3 down with 5 to play, birdied
4 of last 5 to win 1 up, another 4 ball tomorrow, great being retired !


----------



## CliveW (Nov 9, 2020)

Very frustrating here. Too misty to play.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2020)

Has a game at Niarn this morning with2 mates at 8.45, so couldn't play our usual 4 ball as the no 4 balls before 9 had started up again. round in under 3 hours, hit it pretty well after yesterdays poor round, but couldn't sink a putt for love nore money. not bad temp wise over 12 deg with only a gentle southerly. great fun Dave seeing i was hitting two clubs less than him today on a few holes.... luckily he doesn't know what the lofts

Slow Dave had arranged a game at Moray Old Tomorrow, but could do with a rest,so going to have a few days off


----------



## IanM (Nov 14, 2020)

Played Newport this morning .and we even got a gap in the rain.  Whole round dry except for about 10 mins on 15th hole. Just nice to be playing.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m blocking these notifications 😡


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

IanM said:



			Played Newport this morning .and we even got a gap in the rain.  Whole round dry except for about 10 mins on 15th hole. Just nice to be playing.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it. I don't begrudge you or anyone else that can get out (well I do but not going to change anything). Glad we're not playing as the weather here has been horrendous all day and not sure what condition the course would be in and we'd have got soaked


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 14, 2020)

After horrible weather being forecast, I managed to get out today and the rain only started when I was putting my gear back in the car.  Course was very wet so I'll be back to my metal winter spikes next week providing the NWS (Nippy Wee Sweetie) doesn't lock us down.
Also I won't be taking my trolley on again.  They were allowed but in all honestly they shouldn't have been.  Carry bag for me now unless theweather dries up a lot.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2020)

Managed 10 holes today before the water overpowered the greens drainage. Was dry and dull when we started but by the 4th it was pissing down, proper sheet of water stuff. We pressed on hoping it was just a heavy shower. 
I was 2 over through the 10 as well and playing well despite having to hold the grip like I was strangling a rattlesnake. 

Eden course at Stan Drews next week so the weather better bloody cheer up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Winter sweep today, frustrating 77 (+4) for me.

I'm swinging it really well, hitting some cracking shots, but so many stupid bogeys....

6 bogeys in the round; 1 by missing a 3 foot putt, 4 mental errors playing the wrong shot from good positions (3 of those inside 100 yards) and 1 that, yeah, a par 5 I hit 3 bad shots on - you don't par those!

Great to get out though, stayed dry and warm for the time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be too hard on yourself. It's winter golf and conditions less forgiving with bumpier greens. I wouldn't call that a disaster,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not a disaster by any means but some of those shots were just thrown away by bad decisions, which is annoying.
		
Click to expand...

We get days like that. Can't put your finger why but you stand there with a simple shot and get a real brain fart


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2020)

Game at Nairn this morning as the forcast is pretty ropey from Tomorrow.
 3 or 4 club wind going out but a lovely bright sunny morning. a big turn out, played pretty well, hit some good drives , but still had 3 wood for my 2nd on 1,2 and 3.
it was great coming home down wind, hitting wedges for 2nd shots apart from par 5 10th and 18th.

loving my new irons


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2020)

had a few holes up the kings this afternoon, not played there for few months.

course  looked in a sorry state TBH, lots playing it this year, fairways covered in divots and greens the same with pitch marks, didn't bother putting.
place really looks like it could do with some TLC


----------



## DRW (Nov 20, 2020)

Cracking day for golf, course unusually quiet, it was like millionaires golf, no one around, don't understand why








Oh sorry just a dream, just a dream


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2020)

after yesterday lesson and hitting it so well around the kings course yesterday, had high hopes!!!

i shouldn't have bothered, was crap, really lacked  umpff in my drives


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2020)

DRW said:



			Cracking day for golf, course unusually quiet, it was like millionaires golf, no one around, don't understand why








Oh sorry just a dream, just a dream

Click to expand...

that heather is late flowering??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			after yesterday lesson and hitting it so well around the kings course yesterday, had high hopes!!!

i shouldn't have bothered, was crap, really lacked  umpff in my drives
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling but I also think with lessons it needs a range session or two to bed in. I've tried going straight out to play and it can be decent or absolute garbage so rather than run that roulette I prefer not to bother until it feels right


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2020)

chalk an cheese today, played  this morning in a strong wind, hit it great. 3 birdies , two bogies, rest pars, best i've hit it with the new irons thats for sure. highlight was getting on the 10th and 18th in two. usually lay up short of the bunkers, but with the wind today took them on, had 7 iron for my 2nd at 10 and 6 on 18, even flew the bunker on 12. greens a bit ropey though, difficult to roll in puts.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			5 putted the first, which was special.

A couple of very wintry showers that were almost enough to make you wish for lockdown.

Anyway 3 blobs in total and 5 birdies so quite an interesting 35 points. Looking forward to doing it all again next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Hold the phone...you don't get away with those first 4 words without a bit more..


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Well....

The pin was on a horrible raised "bump" on the green.
Turns out the greens were much faster than I expected given the season/conditions so I blasted the first putt about ten feet past.
Second putt was decent, missed on the high side finished about 8 inches (oh dear) past the hole.
Went for the classic, I'll just tap this in. Missed it and it ran 5 feet past down the hill.
If I'd been counting, I could have picked up at this point and just had to own up to a four putt... but I wasn't so I tried to hole it and left it short this time. Oh well

Easily done, or so I'm telling myself!  Putted pretty well after that, to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

I would say We've all been there but its one thing I've never done.
Its another of these I'm afraid


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yet, you haven't done it yet! 

Click to expand...

And if I do, believe me, you'll be the last to know


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And if I do, believe me, you'll be the last to know

Click to expand...

Unless I witness it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And if I do, believe me, you'll be the last to know

Click to expand...

I am sure your brother will be on here to share the pain


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yet, you haven't done it yet! 

Click to expand...

I may have done it ....... but I dont think anyone noticed 😖😖


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Were all 5 putts with the same ball?
		
Click to expand...

It was a very impressive 5 putt - the shortest putt was the first 😂😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I may have done it ....... but I dont think anyone noticed 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

You mean you can't remember and senility has kicked in again


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Were all 5 putts with the same ball?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Chris wasn't there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 21, 2020)

I took a drive up the coast and played a few holes on a links course that will remain nameless, not a soul in sight. 

Really enjoyed it apart from no flag sticks in the holes, looking forward to the restrictions being lifted 2nd December.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Were all 5 putts with the same ball?
		
Click to expand...

............... and the same club!




HomerJSimpson said:



			You mean you can't remember and senility has kicked in again
		
Click to expand...

I mean I don't want to remember, but if 5 putts can ever be good this one was fabulous 




Blue in Munich said:



			Yes, Chris wasn't there. 

Click to expand...

Sadly, some forum members were and therefore and I'm not sure I'll ever be allowed to forget it 😖😖

But in fairness Smiffy did comment earlier on the 2 shots that got me on the 10th green at Blackmoor 👍👍


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			..

But in fairness Smiffy did comment earlier on the 2 shots that got me on the 10th green at Blackmoor 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Which would have been great had you not been playing the 9th


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Which would have been great had you not been playing the 9th 

Click to expand...

Just testing 😁😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			............... and the same club!




I mean I don't want to remember, but if 5 putts can ever be good this one was fabulous




Sadly, some forum members were and therefore and *I'm not sure I'll ever be allowed to forget it *😖😖

But in fairness Smiffy did comment earlier on the 2 shots that got me on the 10th green at Blackmoor 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

You might have been if you'd hit a decent shot, but playing Tram's ball and nearly losing it when you were his partner deserves remembering.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You might have been if you'd hit a decent shot, but playing Tram's ball and nearly losing it when you were his partner deserves remembering. 

Click to expand...

Having picked his playing partners ball up 3 holes previous!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Having picked his playing partners ball up 3 holes previous!
		
Click to expand...

Well I wasn’t going to mention it, but... 🤣🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Did you put a supplementary in?
		
Click to expand...

Only played 7 holes, didn't lose a ball either,  i feel a blog coming on.....


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 21, 2020)

Hit some foam balls at the fence, one rebounded back and hit me in the eye, even got it on video! might send it to YBF 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Not sure I've 5 putted, but I took 7 putts on our 9th over a Saturday and Sunday this summer... ☹️
		
Click to expand...

You were stuck on the same green for two days!?


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2020)

Played again Saturday morning.   Conditions make me wish I was in Portugal


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2020)

Not played, but about to play the Eden at St. Andrews. 
Bright if a little breezy and cold day. Should be a fun day on the links.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 22, 2020)

Out for a walk around Whitewebbs public golf course in Enfield and there’s loads of people out playing on the course.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 22, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Out for a walk around Whitewebbs public golf course in Enfield and there’s loads of people out playing on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely day for it.


----------



## DanFST (Nov 22, 2020)

Interesting interaction yesterday.

Police came to talk to me and a friend were hitting wedges at an open space in my hockey club grounds. Initially I was worried, but they just asked how we got in the locked gate and what we was doing (clubhouse still has been stuff in it obviously). 2 minutes later they were happy, and said how silly it is golf courses are shut.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2020)

Got the net out and hit balls into it for an hour. Nice to fell ball on club and swing felt reasonably tidy (as much as it can hitting into a net and not seeing the flight). Hit some pitches and chips as well. That may be the focus area judging by the results with that


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2020)

Well, that was an interesting day. The Eden was in lovely condition as always. If I didn't have bad luck today I wouldn't have any. Several good shots punsihed with poor bounces in to bunkers (always ending up right against the face). 
But it was still a lovely day and good to be out despite the terrible golf played.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Nov 22, 2020)

Our second match in the local inter club league today. Team won 6-0 and I won by a dog licence. It wasn't all down to my good play, my opponent was having a mare off the tee and kept pushing his tee shots well wide. I won 3 holes by only playing my tee shot.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2020)

our usual roll up was much later today so we could get enough times for the amount turning up, a nice morning here again, but windy.
nice game, hit it well again esp off the tee, hit a couple of drives close to one of my mates who's off +3 who i'm usually way behind.


----------



## CliveW (Nov 25, 2020)

Blairgowrie today was just beautiful. My first game in about three weeks because of bad weather, but it was absolutely gorgeous. I love Scotland in the autumn.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 25, 2020)

nice morning here too, needed my sunglasses at one point it was so bright.

Golf though.... another matter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Blairgowrie today was just beautiful. My first game in about three weeks because of bad weather, but it was absolutely gorgeous. I love Scotland in the autumn.






Click to expand...

Nice picture


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 27, 2020)

Appears our greens staff have been working hard during lockdown.

Pro has walked the course and posted some pics of some superb revetting work on all 7 bunkers around the 9th green and the right hand green side bunker on 16 which is the deepest on the course.

All to be avoided as a cricket score is a strong possibility but they do look impressive.

Looking forward to 9.30 Wednesday..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Fantastic day for golf today, nice sunshine and hardly a breath of wind.

Seven birdies for me and ended up with 42 points. Me in the forties is the rarest of days so I'm quite pleased even though the course is playing fairly easy at the moment. Wondering if that will be good enough to get some sweep money back.... but I'm not getting my hopes up! 

Interestingly I had a pretty bad day with the driver (usually a strength) and even had to chip out from trees twice but managed to save par both times.
		
Click to expand...

Seven birdies is top quality golf even if its playing easy


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2020)

Glorious day here today, nice 4BBB game, drove it pretty well even sank a few putts for a change eagle on 15th to seal the win


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2020)

Absolutely stunning day for golf today - clear blue skies,  a warming sun and no wind. Not an excuse to be found anywhere. Played nicely tee to green but couldn't putt for toffee, multiple lip outs, some putts  too short, some putts too long - hey ho, one of them days  .


----------



## IanM (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice game if a little chilly game at Newport this morning.... and  playing Machynys in the morning. 

Don't remember the last time I played twice on a weekend!!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2020)

Beautiful day gone to waste here in northern Ireland.  Frost first thing then sun and no wind.

Would have been ideal for a trip in donegal to play the local links.

2 week lock down started yesterday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Beautiful day gone to waste here in northern Ireland.  Frost first thing then sun and no wind.

Would have been ideal for a trip in donegal to play the local links.

2 week lock down started yesterday


Click to expand...

Not good news. I've mixed feelings about coming out of lockdown and playing next weekend (subject to getting a time of course). Not sure how wet and muddy the course will be and forecast is to be bitterly cold. No doubt the golfing bug will win out


----------



## IanM (Nov 29, 2020)

Playd Machynys today.  Perfect weather, blue skies,  hardly any wind,  greens excellent....tees excellent 

....but the place should have been closed.  Waterlogged as heck. Lost balls on the fairway,  my gear looks like I've been bog snorkeling!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 1, 2020)

Played Kings course today, 2 over after 6, a miracle I know, then I crumbled for 6 holes and then played steady golf again, even a tap in par on the 18th after a fine 50 yard pitch.
First game in a couple of months so happy enough, I’ve got to accept that I have a family and job and time is not a luxury for golf, as much as I would love it to be, I’ll get there in time though....
Got to say the greens are the worst I’ve ever played on though, even the amount of pitch marks was poor, it takes 2 seconds to fix one.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Played Kings course today, 2 over after 6, a miracle I know, then I crumbled for 6 holes and then played steady golf again, even a tap in par on the 18th after a fine 50 yard pitch.
First game in a couple of months so happy enough, I’ve got to accept that I have a family and job and time is not a luxury for golf, as much as I would love it to be, I’ll get there in time though....
Got to say the greens are the worst I’ve ever played on though, even the amount of pitch marks was poor, it takes 2 seconds to fix one.
		
Click to expand...

i'd agree with you there Brian, i played there for the first time in a couple of months a week or so a go and the course was in a shocking state, divots everywhere, tee's trashed and as you say tons of pitch marks. people either don't care of can't be bothered to repair them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2020)

Well it was good to be out again - nice quick fourball this morning , 1 under par with 4 birdies and three bogeys 😂😂😂

Greens were in superb condition and the rest did the course some good


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2020)

Just 9 today, back to 18 from Sunday.
19 points - can't be unhappy with that.
Felt I was protecting my knee on a few shots and lost a couple of drivers miles straight right..recovered to make bogies on both shot holes so no damage done.
Chip in birdie at the last as well for a +3 39.
Content.
And, so far, no adverse effects on the knee.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2020)

been to the range twice this week and it showed in my game today.... i was terrible with my irons... driver pretty good, didn't hit that at the range


----------



## banjofred (Dec 2, 2020)

79 today with a weird/silly double bogie. Good enough for 38pts....but not good enough. Guy I played with had 45pts and yet another hole in one. He just had one a week or two before lockdown. Hit his tee shot a bit thin and low.....and I made the comment "you got lucky" because it looked like one of those crap shots that turns out ok. It turned out more than ok. I haven't even come close (let's say within a foot) in several years. Happy happy happy with my wedge play....stuck a lot of short wedges within a foot or two of the hole.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 2, 2020)

Played 9 holes .
I have to say with the rain we have had the last few days the course didn’t look good.
There are so many worm casts that the mowers have flattened it looks awful.
This is because regular mowing gets rid of them gradually but with less work going on it’s all flattened at once.
It’s only cosmetic and the grass will grow through but that might take time.
Rest of the course is really good.
My game was ok just nice to be out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just 9 today, back to 18 from Sunday.
19 points - can't be unhappy with that.
Felt I was protecting my knee on a few shots and lost a couple of drivers miles straight right..recovered to make bogies on both shot holes so no damage done.
Chip in birdie at the last as well for a +3 39.
Content.
And, so far, no adverse effects on the knee.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful with that knee. Don't want an adjoining bed next to HID next week. Decent shooting for a comeback and a dodgy knee.


----------



## Crow (Dec 2, 2020)

I played like a narse.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 2, 2020)

28 points, rain came after 5 holes and then on and off for rest of round


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 3, 2020)

A quick 9 around the Dunes. 

Bottled the back 9 as have work at 1130 and was quite busy considering the darkness of the clouds about to soak everyone! 

After a double on the first. Toughest opening hole on the 3 loops in my opinion, I then went 1 under through the next 3 to get back within handicap. 

Finished 5 over. More than happy with that considering the only thing I had with me that wasn't new was the bag carrying the clubs!


----------



## J55TTC (Dec 3, 2020)

Just squeezed 18, had to hit 6i, 6i, 6i up the 18th for fear of not being able to see where the ball went 

Very rusty front 9 for 15 points 2 blobs but came good on the back 9 with 19 points 2 blobs.

Course was immaculate!


----------



## CliveW (Dec 3, 2020)

Snow at Blairgowrie today.


----------



## PrimroseandBlue (Dec 3, 2020)

I got out this morning to play the par-3 nine-hole course at Adlington in Cheshire. Hit 50 on my first round, 45 on the second. Which I didn't think was too bad given the rather damp conditions. It was quite hard work- the greens were in a great state and quite firm, but the fairways unsurprisingly fairly boggy in parts after days of rain. Its a nice little setup down there.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Snow at Blairgowrie today.
		
Click to expand...

heavy frost here this morning so didn't bother as we would have been on winter greens for the first time, going Mountain Biking with Rupert instead


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 3, 2020)

Went off at 10am frost was gone by then 36 points off a shorter course, hit the ball well but left a lot of putts short due to the slow greens, no wind bit cold but was a pleasure to be out.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 3, 2020)

Went to Nine of Herts with my dad. We hit 25 balls each on the driving range first (taking it in turns to hit 5 each as only one bay is actually under a shelter 😆). Hit my new 7 wood, went lovely as I'd hoped. Hybrids were all huge fades, irons were all slight fades. Then we played the nine hole course. Weather was miserable, rained the whole way round, but not quite what you'd call a horrendous downpour, just steady consistent rain. My dad made a par before I did, on the second! We both played alright though, he managed 18 points playing off 36 (not official but we always play him off two shots a hole), and I managed 17 points playing off 16 - have absolutely no idea how many shots I would have got off the new system so I just stuck with 16 (or 8 over nine holes obviously). Only had one shocker when I thinned an 8 iron into a bunker off the tee and took two shots to get out as it was drenched and solid. Ended up with a triple there. The greens are absolutely appalling there, might have holed one or two putts otherwise. Some parts of the course we're absolute marshland as well. But overall, pretty happy, and damn it's good to be back. 😁

Clubs, bag, jacket, gloves, headcovers all currently surrounding the plug in heater so they dry out for tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Went to Nine of Herts with my dad. We hit 25 balls each on the driving range first (taking it in turns to hit 5 each as only one bay is actually under a shelter 😆). Hit my new 7 wood, went lovely as I'd hoped. Hybrids were all huge fades, irons were all slight fades. Then we played the nine hole course. Weather was miserable, rained the whole way round, but not quite what you'd call a horrendous downpour, just steady consistent rain. My dad made a par before I did, on the second! We both played alright though, he managed 18 points playing off 36 (not official but we always play him off two shots a hole), and I managed 17 points playing off 16 - have absolutely no idea how many shots I would have got off the new system so I just stuck with 16 (or 8 over nine holes obviously). Only had one shocker when I thinned an 8 iron into a bunker off the tee and took two shots to get out as it was drenched and solid. Ended up with a triple there. The greens are absolutely appalling there, might have holed one or two putts otherwise. Some parts of the course we're absolute marshland as well. But overall, pretty happy, and damn it's good to be back. 😁

Clubs, bag, jacket, gloves, headcovers all currently surrounding the plug in heater so they dry out for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd have bothered with the 9 holes given how wet everything got. Pleased the 7 wood is going well but you know the score with new clubs, they only give you one round out of the wrapper and then the magic dust wears off


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 3, 2020)

No round, but went to the range tonight to swing a club for the first time since before lockdown.

Really happy with how it went, focussed mainly on some easy wedge shots which were going much better than pre lockdown so maybe to break has done me good.

Ready to attack the course on Saturday now, especially with the new handicap of 15


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure I'd have bothered with the 9 holes given how wet everything got. Pleased the 7 wood is going well but you know the score with new clubs, they only give you one round out of the wrapper and then the magic dust wears off
		
Click to expand...

It was pre-booked and paid for like most places, and after a month out I was happy to play in practically any weather.   I just hope it's all rained out today so tomorrow is better.. not counting on it. Apparently the 'feels like' temperature will be minus one.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Another 48 point winner. Top seven places get some sweep money back but I wasn't even close. Getting a bit fed up with it, to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

48 points.... jesus christ! Well done on your round - you got robbed!


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Three weeks in a row.  

Click to expand...

Have members at your club seen rises in their HI/ Playing handicaps compared to CONGU? Surely the only explanation


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It’s a combination of high handicappers getting an increase (and then further extra shots for their course handicap) and the course playing shorter at this time of year with winter tees / greens.

Low handicappers tended to get a cut and obviously less impact from slope into their course handicap.

Am trying to reserve judgement until we’re back on the full course but I’m not loving the WHS so far.
		
Click to expand...

thats winter comps for you, Nairn Dunbar was the same the last couple of winter comps, last year i had one round where i shot 48 points with 7 birdies and still wasn't in the top 3

shorter courses, slower greens and the ball stopping on most greens regardless of the shots hit into it, i shudder to think of the scores this year, but havn't gone for winter membership this year as nairn is not going to a super short winter course this year


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2020)

drove over this morning in torrential rain and still dark till well past 9am. stopped raining about 10 not a soal on the course so the just the Doc and i went out. Quite breezy with a strong NE. down wind was a doddle even the first was drive and a wedge, 2nd Drive 8 iron... ect etc, turning back into it was much harder work having to take 3 and 4 clubs more. enjoyable game though. you could see a fair bit of snow around on the hills over in Ross shire and Sutherland, even the ones the back of Loch ness, luckily none closer to Inverness


----------



## IainP (Dec 4, 2020)

Dibbed off this morning and not really fancying it, but after sorting a few things thought I'd head over for 10 holes before dusk.
On my 1st full iron shot on the course since lockdown 2, I only went and had a hole in one! My first 😁🙂👍⛳
Funny ol' game.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 4, 2020)

First round back after lockdown, knew it was going to be long when the three ball of elderly ladies in front of us where still chinwagging in the car park at their tee off time. Free time slot before them so no one holding them up. Eventually they get round to starting, with all three of them taking three shots to reach the first fairway. You can see where I'm going.... or not. 

Admittedly we were a two ball, obviously going to be quicker, we had a 4 ball behind us, one of the slowest 4 balls in the club. Anyways, despite waiting on every shot, being on the tee behind them before they could play their second shots from 20 yds away, they were intent on not allowing us through. After 3 holes, we somehow had a hole and half between us and the 4 ball behind, but it got so slow, the 4 ball caught our 2 ball by the 7th. On the 8th, one of the ladies came over to me and said


"thank you for being so patient, but one of our group needs to drive back to Dunstable before dark......"

What the actual f.......??? How on earth they thought letting us play through would slow them down I know not. I'm all for anyone playing golf at any level, but for pete's sake, let quicker groups through, especially when there's a two hole gap the other side. 

Rant over, happy to be out playing again, and I shot two under handicap. 😀


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 4, 2020)

Reunited with my two regular golf mates today! First we had a meeting at Grims Dyke to discuss next year's membership, which went well so we signed up. Exciting times. They're members only on the course though at the minute so we had booked 18 at Rickmansworth for the afternoon.

It was pretty cold, but just bareable in my baselayer, polo & gilet plus wooly hat and FJ Wintersof gloves. I thought I played alright for the most part, but winter golf is always a struggle for me anyway. Had a decent spell through the middle section before the round fell apart from the 15th - a long par three that's uphill and was playing into the wind. It's a bastard hole at the best of times, given the conditions I decided to hit driver. There's a path that goes up the hill, around the front of the green and round to the right - my ball has bounced off the path, then bounced off the path again further up, which launched it right up onto the far side of the 16th tee! Tried to pitch it back but got it stuck in a bush. As you do. Carded a 7 in the end, then another quad bogey at the 16th, triple at the 17th and a tidy par to finish. 😂

Ended up with 30 points, but then I checked how many shots I was meant to have in the England Golf app and it turns out I only got 28 points, so whatever. Shot 89 anyway. It's a par 65 so not the best, haha. But who cares, we got the golf lads back together and even managed a pint afterwards - a 'takeaway' pint of a can sat outside in the freezing cold, but it still counts.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Dec 4, 2020)

Played this morning in snow. Managed 19 points on a shortened course, but gave up after 9 holes, as my partner was too cold.
Evidently he had arrived unprepared for such poor weather which was a little strange.
Anyway it was good to get out, and didn't feel too rusty, except I reckon I would have been knackered after 18 holes.
Sadly my course is waterlogged, so our 4 ball is off tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 5, 2020)

It was a scramble today at the club. I didn't feel like I was playing great, but we still used three of my tee shots already on the front nine so at least I got something right. We only made two birdies on the front nine to three bogeys, and parred the entire back nine to finish +1 gross - not great really. Our group had the highest handicap score because one of us was off 28, but we still won't feature anywhere in the leaderboard I don't think. I actually seemed to play better after I took my winter gloves off, which was a shame as they were quite handy in the cold - I don't really want the nagging suspicion than I can't play in them, but we'll see. We ended up using two more of my tee shots, I holed us a nice putt on the 12th, and my lag putting was pretty solid - often I was the only one getting by the hole when others left it a couple of feet short. Other than that I didn't contribute a huge amount. Course was a mud-fest by other teams seem to have fared a lot better than us, ha.


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 5, 2020)

Well, Lockdown 2.0 did me no favours. I was in really good form beforehand but today was a reality check. 24 points, 13 out, 11 in.

Really enjoyed the round nevertheless, it was a beautiful day with barely a breath of wind. Onto the next.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 5, 2020)

Having not held a club for six weeks they felt quite heavy to start with and only had a half set as cannot carry more due to my dodgy knees.  Ball striking was pretty good and we got 39pts on my first time in the pairs Winter League.


----------



## OnTour (Dec 6, 2020)

2nd knock since lockdown ended, we had the BEAT THE PRO event for the retiring PRO at our club. was nice to be in the same group has him and the club champ this year. Need another month off as we took the title with 47pts pairs stableford. +3 myself and could have been 50+ points if the putter had some form  

Always nice to win the first comp you enter at a new club  and then you find your old club is flooded and shut again  sad times.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2020)

went out this morning with slow Dave, can't say i played any golf TBH was utter tripe. it ws so bad i even used one of the Honma D1 balls i found, still suprised i managed the same ball all the way around the crap i hit


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			went out this morning with slow Dave, can't say i played any golf TBH was utter tripe. it ws so bad i even used one of the Honma D1 balls i found, still suprised i managed the same ball all the way around the crap i hit

Click to expand...

You need to get rid of the Ping copies and get some proper irons...


----------



## Captainron (Dec 6, 2020)

Had a nice knock around the Hotchkin this morning. Touch frosty to start with but the sun came out eventually.
Considering it was my first smash since mid October I did play well in patches. 

Partner and I managed a 5 and 3 win somehow.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 6, 2020)

Out with little chubby bro this afternoon 
Very foggy, course was open, but shouldn’t have been.

Both played decidedly averagely and decided to call it a day after 9, an honourable draw was recorded

Birdied the 6th par 4 which was nice
150 yard approach shot to the general area that I thought the green was, as I couldn’t see it, downed the 10ft putt 👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 6, 2020)

And it was dreadful. Played like I’ve never been on a golf course before, but what really have me fuming is that I repaired 19 fresh pitch marks on ONE of our greens today, and I probably missed a few. Looking at the tee sheet, there had been 30 people out before us. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Crow (Dec 6, 2020)

First match of the Winter League, three matches lost to Covid.

We started well, winning the first two holes, but weren't able to win another after that and ended up losing 3 & 2.


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 6, 2020)

First round after lockdown 2, solid front 9 out in 17pts tired a bit on the back 9 for 15 pts.

Drove the ball well and putting was OK.  Short game not as sharp as it needs to be but I have 2 weeks until it matters.

Absolute joy to be out on the course and then a substantial meal and a couple of beers afterwards.  Picked up the range finder I’d ordered pre-lockdown so a new toy to play with next week.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 6, 2020)

I would have struggled to hit a beach ball. 

Shocking.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 6, 2020)

28 points playing off 7, which I'm happy with. Hit the ball pretty poorly. So definitely lots to work on, if I make it too the range 
Back to 15 next week though


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2020)

Played this morning on a short course and it took 4.5 hours. I was shocked a at how many single golfers were out playing!
Stuck behind 3 ladies who were shocking - none of them hit ball more than 100 yards but waited until the 4 in front of them were 250 yards away


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2020)

saving_par said:



			You need to get rid of the Ping copies and get some proper irons...

Click to expand...

nothing wrong with the clubs it was the crap at the end of them


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 6, 2020)

9 holes with SM after being closed for two days, very soggy. 18 points so happy with that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2020)

Friendly 9 hole fourball (we're only 9 until next weekend). Bad back but hit some nice shots warming up trying to free it up. Hook off the first and made pitched well to make par. Another brilliant pitch over a bunker for another par at the 3rd, good putt for par at the 4th and through the tough opening stretch two under handicap. Even hit the green at my nemesis hole the 6th for a par. Dropped a shot at the 7th trying to be clever, made a nonsense of the 8th for no points and a duffed chip off a soggy lie to lose another point at the 9th. Sixteen points in total and didn't feel I swung it that well so very encouraging. Just need to be a trigger finger to get a Saturday time at 7.00am tomorrow when we go back to eighteen holes


----------



## DRW (Dec 7, 2020)

36 Holes to get back into the swing of things.

First drive good, 2nd shot toe shanked a 5 wood.

Feel as stiff as a board today. Was it brilliant to be back out and playing again, loved every minute of torture the game threw at me.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2020)

As Fragger posted yesterday, a very average 9 holes that should have been 18 that really shouldn't even have been 9..
I was hitting the ball ok on Wednesday but just couldn't get a rhythm going.
A very stop/start game due to the fog probably didn't help but, at the end of the day, I just blame Fragger....
Made a couple of good pars on tricky holes - even trickier when you can't see the green ...
Out again tomorrow morning, should be fogless but still cold.
The arthritic knee is holding up, gets sore and stiff a few hours after playing and first thing in the morning the day after but...I've had worse.
And it is getting better.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Played seven holes before losing the will to live and chucking it. Course is just too busy, reaching each tee before the group ahead has teed off, group behind then reaching each the tee before I've teed off.
		
Click to expand...

Played on Thursday and the front nine was busy as you would expect. We got to the first and the group in front were walking down the fairway having teed off. Guys in front of them were on the green. By the time the fourball in front of us came off the second tee they were already a hole behind. When they walked off the 6 th, the they had lost over two holes. 
Ave read about dealing with slow play, but I had steam coming out of me ears. 
It was not just the fact it was busy, but the etiquette was rammel. Covid Barry did not help with his moaning. It made me chuckle when he mentioned men playing off 35, “it’s so wrong” he said. I asked him how many of those 4 in front of us play off 35. “ None” he said. I reminded him that I don’t give a toss if they play off 135 as long as they keep up.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Friendly 9 hole fourball (we're only 9 until next weekend). Bad back but hit some nice shots warming up trying to free it up. Hook off the first and made pitched well to make par. Another brilliant pitch over a bunker for another par at the 3rd, good putt for par at the 4th and through the tough opening stretch two under handicap. Even hit the green at my nemesis hole the 6th for a par. Dropped a shot at the 7th trying to be clever, made a nonsense of the 8th for no points and a duffed chip off a soggy lie to lose another point at the 9th. Sixteen points in total and didn't feel I swung it that well so very encouraging. *Just need to be a trigger finger to get a Saturday time at 7.00am tomorrow when we go back to eighteen holes*

Click to expand...



Tried on Saturday to book a tee time for next Tuesday, I had 4 goes and got a rammel time. Then a PP sent a message saying he managed to get a decent time. At the moment it is purgatory trying to Get a time. No golf for a month and not a lot of light = busy course.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2020)

Enjoyed Saturday, cold and sunny, 9 hoes 5 over gross, happy days. Was looking forward to first 18 yesterday bu course closed (and today) due to heavy fog


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Enjoyed Saturday, cold and sunny, 9 *hoes* 5 over gross, happy days. Was looking forward to first 18 yesterday bu course closed (and today) due to heavy fog 

Click to expand...

I wanna play where you play


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 7, 2020)

Out with the usual sunday 4 ball yesterday, first round back.

One of the lads (Index 22.1) shot 78! 78! That was 8 shots better than his best ever round before and a new record low for the sunday 4 ball. One that may not get beaten for over a year to be honest! We all have respectably new handicaps - hes now been cut down to 6.7 index  been a bandit for ages and now we have proof!

The rest of us did well on some, terrible on others! I missed 6! 6! Par putts from 3-6 feet that I expect to drop at least 4 of normally. Frustrating day but 33 points isnt the worst result first game back. We go again!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2020)

What a difference a day makes after being so terrible yesterday, drove it well and a hit a couple of long ones (well for me anyway) carrried the RH bunker on the 1st quite comfortably and the 2nd. Wedge on the fist and that was with a Westerly, unheard of for me uslessi its an easterly. 6 birdies and could have been much better as i missed a few that were closer than the ones i did hole. not a bad day, though chilly to start and a shower just as we walked off


----------



## banjofred (Dec 7, 2020)

It's all gone. Can't feel a thing with my swing. After experimenting with the Jumbomax x-small grips.....I might go back to the mid-size. Then again...if I could sacrifice a chicken to the Brexit gods for good golf....the chickens should probably start running now....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Tried on Saturday to book a tee time for next Tuesday, I had 4 goes and got a rammel time. Then a PP sent a message saying he managed to get a decent time. At the moment it is purgatory trying to Get a time. No golf for a month and not a lot of light = busy course.
		
Click to expand...

You won't like to hear then that at 7.00am I logged in, clicked on 9.00am as my preferred time and booked the myself and the three PP's in without an issue. Hoping for the same luck tomorrow for Sunday


----------



## AliMc (Dec 7, 2020)

Been waiting for Titleist to deliver my new TSi3 driver to the Pro shop, seem to have been waiting an age, about to pitch over the burn to the par 5 first when he chases me down in a buggy and hands it over (pitched it stiff for a gimme birdie) used it for the rest of the round, a bit different from the TS3 and took a bit of getting used to but hitting it great by the end. One of our original 4 ball called off after the 3rd with shoulder pains so we just played Stableford, 41 points, good enough to take the money, all of £4 !


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

AliMc said:



			Been waiting for Titleist to deliver my new TSi3 driver to the Pro shop, seem to have been waiting an age, about to pitch over the burn to the par 5 first when he chases me down in a buggy and hands it over (pitched it stiff for a gimme birdie) used it for the rest of the round, a bit different from the TS3 and took a bit of getting used to but hitting it great by the end. One of our original 4 ball called off after the 3rd with shoulder pains so we just played Stableford, 41 points, good enough to take the money, all of £4 !
		
Click to expand...

The TSi3 paying for itself already 😁👍


----------



## louise_a (Dec 7, 2020)

I played at the Worsley Marriott today, although the greens were pretty good, the course itself was very wet but all in all an enjoyable round in the December sunshine.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 7, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			The TSi3 paying for itself already 😁👍
		
Click to expand...

True Tashy, very true !


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2020)

First full 18 for 6 weeks and a test for the knee..
No fog, cold and a light frost - the course was a picture.
Greens were a bit bobbly and slow meaning a few 3 putts
Steady 15 points going out, nice 19 coming home..
A couple of birdies, some nice irons.
And the knee held up...wouldn't surprise me if it hurts like hell later but it got me round.


----------



## Crow (Dec 8, 2020)

We were playing preferred lies through the green today as the course was still muddy but even so I was very pleased with 44 points, the best haul I've had in a long time.

It was too wet for the full Peter Alliss iron set but I took a spare wedge out and it performed well apart from a poor shot on the second.

Dunlop Sixty Fives for the irons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2020)

Crow said:



			We were playing preferred lies through the green today as the course was still muddy but even so I was very pleased with 44 points, the best haul I've had in a long time.

It was too wet for the full Peter Alliss iron set but I took a spare wedge out and it performed well apart from a poor shot on the second.

Dunlop Sixty Fives for the irons.

View attachment 33883

Click to expand...

Lovely. Reminds me of my Maxfli Australian blades.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2020)

First competition under WHS today, won it (surprisingly) with 37 points. Nice to win but bit of a sour taste as 1 over through 15 and bogied the last 3 for a 74 🤦‍♂️


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 9, 2020)

Surprisingly the course we were playing today was open, with no temporary greens and only a handful of winter tees. 

It was cold with a heavy drizzle on the front 9. Played pretty well for a gross 43 considering it was my first round since lockdown and I had new irons. 

Then the rain stopped and some blue sky appeared. And my golf disappeared. Started the back 9 with a Quadruple bogie 8 which was caused by 2 poor decisions compounding an error with an error. Also had a triple and finished the round off with a double. 

I was rather annoyed with my 93 as I should have easily broken 90.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2020)

33 points for 15 holes which the "fiddle" are playing now so everyone gets finished before it's dark. 4 birdies and 4 bogies , still very mucky with pull trollies or carry


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

And smashed it. I went round in 82 which is my lowest ever score and a massive 10 pars. I think me best before was a an 84 with 7 or 8 pars. 22 points front 9 and 21 on the back nine. That was with 3 one pointers in the score as well.
Played on Tuesday and my driving was everywhere. Today all bar one drive was straight down the middle with distance.
for one day only I am the man With £9.50 in the bank.


----------



## Slime (Dec 10, 2020)

Turned up to play for the first time for weeks only to find that all my PPs decided to cancel due to the rain.
The weather was foul so not too disappointed.
A bit of a heads up would have been nice though!


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 10, 2020)

Another 33 points from 15 holes in Xmas Mixed team of 4 , my mate was on fire so only on the card 4 times . Team had 68 and leading when we left .


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			Turned up to play for the first time for weeks only to find that all my PPs decided to cancel due to the rain.
The weather was foul so not too disappointed.
A bit of a heads up would have been nice though!
		
Click to expand...

I would have been spitting feathers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2020)

a lovely morning to be on the course

Felt like I didn’t drive the ball well but managed to get round in 1 under.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 10, 2020)

A nice day weatherwise, golf was a bit up and down, a nice birdie of par 5 for 4 points, but 2 blobs on successive holes messed up my card


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			And smashed it. I went round in 82 which is my lowest ever score and a massive 10 pars. I think me best before was a an 84 with 7 or 8 pars. 22 points front 9 and 21 on the back nine. That was with 3 one pointers in the score as well.
Played on Tuesday and my driving was everywhere. Today all bar one drive was straight down the middle with distance.
for one day only I am the man With £9.50 in the bank.
		
Click to expand...

Don't spend it all at once


----------



## Junior (Dec 10, 2020)

Played a maxi tours event at Vale Royal Abbey in Cheshire yesterday.   For those familiar with Cheshire courses its close to two of the very best in the county, Delemere and Sandiway. 

I was really impressed.  Given the weather it had drained superbly and the course was on full tees and greens and no mats.  Its a youngish course but is only going to get better.  Played OK but nowhere near the prizes.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 10, 2020)

Junior said:



			Played a maxi tours event at Vale Royal Abbey in Cheshire yesterday.   For those familiar with Cheshire courses its close to two of the very best in the county, Delemere and Sandiway.

I was really impressed.  Given the weather it had drained superbly and the course was on full tees and greens and no mats.  Its a youngish course but is only going to get better.  Played OK but nowhere near the prizes.
		
Click to expand...

It’s an impressive clubhouse coming down 18th.
How’s Tim havnt seen him for a while?
We played Maxitour last year.


----------



## Junior (Dec 11, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s an impressive clubhouse coming down 18th.
How’s Tim havnt seen him for a while?
We played Maxitour last year.
		
Click to expand...

Very impressive.  Given the rain on Tuesday I expected it to be cancelled, but the course is apparently famed for its drainage and I can see why.  Sandiway next door had pictures of flooded greens on twitter that morning.  

Tims good, usually he has an event every week but has obviously struggled a bit with lockdown. He's back up and running now.  Its a superb set up and his competitions have a good following.  A few of my mates work shifts and play Maxi tours every week but I just fill in a few times a year when required.  I've done his Portugal trip the last two years and thats been great.  There's talk of it being moved to end March next year but who knows.  

Do you play in them regularly?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			Played a maxi tours event at Vale Royal Abbey in Cheshire yesterday.   For those familiar with Cheshire courses its close to two of the very best in the county, Delemere and Sandiway.

I was really impressed.  Given the weather it had drained superbly and the course was on full tees and greens and no mats.  Its a youngish course but is only going to get better.  Played OK but nowhere near the prizes.
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping to play in that as a reserve when he was one short but someone beat me to it. It seems a good set up but hard to get into as there are loads of regular established teams.

I did play in the one at Stockport a couple of months ago.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			Very impressive.  Given the rain on Tuesday I expected it to be cancelled, but the course is apparently famed for its drainage and I can see why.  Sandiway next door had pictures of flooded greens on twitter that morning. 

Tims good, usually he has an event every week but has obviously struggled a bit with lockdown. He's back up and running now.  Its a superb set up and his competitions have a good following.  A few of my mates work shifts and play Maxi tours every week but I just fill in a few times a year when required.  I've done his Portugal trip the last two years and thats been great.  There's talk of it being moved to end March next year but who knows. 

Do you play in them regularly?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we do play them regularly.
It’s very good value for some of the courses he chooses.
Havnt played this year for obvious reasons.
But hopefully next year we will be back to normal.


----------



## Junior (Dec 11, 2020)

louise_a said:



			I was hoping to play in that as a reserve when he was one short but someone beat me to it. It seems a good set up but hard to get into as there are loads of regular established teams.

I did play in the one at Stockport a couple of months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh, I thought it was you.   I was two groups behind.


----------



## Junior (Dec 11, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes we do play them regularly.
It’s very good value for some of the courses he chooses.
Havnt played this year for obvious reasons.
But hopefully next year we will be back to normal.
		
Click to expand...

Its a great business model he has going.  He has the events at great courses for around £25 pp.  Always gets a full field too. 

Like Louise says, the only issue is getting on them as he has a lot of regulars.  The 4 guys from Lymm play every week so they get a slot.  I just fill in when one can't play.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			Its a great business model he has going.  He has the events at great courses for around £25 pp.  Always gets a full field too.

Like Louise says, the only issue is getting on them as he has a lot of regulars.  The 4 guys from Lymm play every week so they get a slot.  I just fill in when one can't play.
		
Click to expand...

 Even harder when you are on your own, hoping for a  drop out.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2020)

played the Kings on Thursday afternoon, course condition had improved and the greens had been tined again which has prob got rid of the excessive pitch marks. hit the ball well again esp off the tee, the down side was we were held up by a single guy on his own, whoc was oblivious to thos behind him, didn't ring the bell on the 1st or 18th after he'd played ahd had lost at least 3 hole on the game in front, as it was a 4 ball held up by a single

had a game at Nairn this morning, nice weather and hit the ball well, but couldn't hole a thing, biggest dis was 7th hit a great drive and had 7 iron in to 4 feet for an eagle that didn't even get close


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2020)

Only managed 16 holes this afternoon thanks to, possibly, the slowest 4 ball in the history of slow 4 balls.....
Started  bogey, bogey but then went on a par run - 6 in a row - and then a birdie at the 9th for a +1 front and 21 points - waiting on every shot from the 4th..
Back 9 began ok, 3 pars and a bogey but then doubled 14..I think, by this time, I could feel the will to live slowly finding its way out of me...they weren't going to let us through.
Another bogey and a par at our last gave me 34 points after 16  - nicely adequate. 
If we'd followed the tortoises down 17 and 18 we'd have been playing the last in the dark so we packed up.
+5 with 2 holes left...not bad for a blind, bald cripple with an arthritic knee


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 11, 2020)

Played 18 today with the boy and my brother. Started off with a double, before a run of pars, rocked in with 42 points off my new WHS handicap 😀 and left a few out there. 

Putted really well but the best part of my game was my driving. Bought a Kurokage shaft last week, picked it up this morning after getting a cobra adapter fitted. Put it in the driver just before play and boom, went where I intended every time, really happy. Had the Kurokage in my old M2 and always liked it. Felt so much better in the Speedzone than the Tensei it came with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only managed 16 holes this afternoon thanks to, possibly, the slowest 4 ball in the history of slow 4 balls.....
Started  bogey, bogey but then went on a par run - 6 in a row - and then a birdie at the 9th for a +1 front and 21 points - waiting on every shot from the 4th..
Back 9 began ok, 3 pars and a bogey but then doubled 14..I think, by this time, I could feel the will to live slowly finding its way out of me...they weren't going to let us through.
Another bogey and a par at our last gave me 34 points after 16  - nicely adequate.
If we'd followed the tortoises down 17 and 18 we'd have been playing the last in the dark so we packed up.
+5 with 2 holes left...not bad for a blind, bald cripple with an arthritic knee

Click to expand...

Not bad for an old boy with the body falling apart. Did you enquire about playing through


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Played today but because of the recent downpours it was a real mud fest and wished i hadn't bothered. Highlighs were a birdie, birdie start and another on the last. The stuff inbetween was gash. Played in just a t-shirt for a few holes, this weather is bonkers


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not bad for an old boy with the body falling apart. Did you enquire about playing through
		
Click to expand...

The way our place is laid out you seldom actually get close enough to make the enquiry
We were close enough on the 8th but there was another group just finishing the hole (par 3) and another had just left the 9th so it wasn't them, as such, holding things up.
Both groups ahead got away from the 10th.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The way our place is laid out you seldom actually get close enough to make the enquiry
We were close enough on the 8th but there was another group just finishing the hole (par 3) and another had just left the 9th so it wasn't them, as such, holding things up.
Both groups ahead got away from the 10th.
		
Click to expand...

You get days like this. Not right but at least you played steady golf.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 11, 2020)

Junior said:



			Its a great business model he has going.  He has the events at great courses for around £25 pp.  Always gets a full field too.

Like Louise says, the only issue is getting on them as he has a lot of regulars.  The 4 guys from Lymm play every week so they get a slot.  I just fill in when one can't play.
		
Click to expand...

Problem we had was with the travel .
The M62 has been a nightmare for a very long time ,
It does put me off playing Manchester way.
But over the bridge is ok now,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Managed a sneaky range session at lunchtime. Have been working quite hard on my game this year despite the lack of competitive golf and it's really starting to click - was hitting some phenomenal distances (for me) with PW, 8 and 6 irons today. Amazing ball flight. Dispersion could be better though!  Tighten that up, get these distances consistently, transfer it from range to course, putt better... I could be dangerous next year. Sounds easy 

Click to expand...

If only!!!!!! Often hit it great at the range, eel I have the swing in my pocket and ready to rock next time out only for the swing to have other ideas. I have some plans for 2021 and still determined to crack single figures and even if I don't get to that mark I want be dangerous and competitive. Lets start at 8.50 tomorrow by winning my fourball


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Cracking fourball today, good bit of fun in difficult conditions.
Not only did we win a beer, but also managed to get rid of a 69 and replace it with a 74 to get my temporary fake handicap closer to where it should be.
Result 💪
		
Click to expand...

Now you're getting the hang of it...


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 12, 2020)

Decent round today, 2 birdies, 3 blobs and 33 points. 

The course was *very *wet and muddy in places.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 12, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Decent round today, 2 birdies, 3 blobs and 33 points.

The course was *very *wet and muddy in places.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it that wet on the back 9 for 3 or 4 years. There were a couple of spots that I've never seen that wet before. Was a heavy trudge at times out there today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I haven't seen it that wet on the back 9 for 3 or 4 years. There were a couple of spots that I've never seen that wet before. Was a heavy trudge at times out there today.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the one main area beyond the road on the 12th which is known I didn’t think it was that bad and certainly no worse than what it was like around Feb when we had constant rain.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2020)

Couldn't get a decent tee time so we settled for 1:20pm, knowing we wouldn't finish 18 but it was only 8 quid. Course was just a mud patch. We played off yellows just to make a fraction easier. 

I parred the first which is a miracle, and bogeyed the second which is not far off a miracle either. Inevitably blobbed the third then, and I lurched between good and bad for the rest of it. Driving was good, and a couple of good woods and hybrids that didn't slice as much as usual as well. Flip side was a couple of rubbish half-shanks from bad lies, probably trying to hit it too hard. We managed to get 15 holes in the end, and I only scored 24 points so 6 shots dropped essentially. I'm not disappointed though, knowing you're not going to finish a round gives you the attitude that it's nothing but practise anyway. At least 4 bad shots were because of the muddy lies anyway, so it's the way it goes.

Alternative view, I shot 76 today, say no more.


----------



## IainP (Dec 12, 2020)

Enjoyable knock today despite the winter parkland conditions - greens playing very well. Felt the lockdown swing work was starting to bed in, two birdies and a sprinkle of solid pars and bogeys. But two blobs to remind me how it can be, and the 2nd was funny 😐 Two good shots leaving 110 over the side of the tree and water. Cue a lovely shank into the water. Reloaded (rather than drop near penalty area), and hit the same shot again! Must have gone in within a foot of the previous. Tin cup moment brewing ...stuck another down, thankfully a proper strike this time.
Probably hit the best 3 shots down 18 but left the birdie putt in the jaws.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 12, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apart from the one main area beyond the road on the 12th which is known I didn’t think it was that bad and certainly no worse than what it was like around Feb when we had constant rain.
		
Click to expand...

It does get wet down there on the 12th, but usually closer to the green, not usually so bad just over the road. Today we were trying to find a bit of dry land to stand as feet were under water and ball was under mud. It's been a while since I've seen it that wet there, maybe we've been lucky over the past couple of years.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 12, 2020)

Playing off the new handicap of 15, Out today in a stableford comp, much nicer conditions than last week. The sun came out and it was actually very pleasant with just a light breeze. Started off with 3 x 1 pointers, so nothing to shout about and then pulled it together to get to the turn on 22 points. Started the back 9 with 2 x 1 pointers and a blob. The swing then came back and ended up with 18 on the back 9 for a total of 40 points.

Had some really good recovery shots from missed approaches, putting myself within about 5 foot for par, most of which I saved.

I didn’t think I would be in the chocolates, as I should have been on 43/44 points really. 48 points ended up winning, the joys of winter golf.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 12, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Playing off the new handicap of 15, Out today in a stableford comp, much nicer conditions than last week. The sun came out and it was actually very pleasant with just a light breeze. Started off with 3 x 1 pointers, so nothing to shout about and then pulled it together to get to the turn on 22 points. Started the back 9 with 2 x 1 pointers and a blob. The swing then came back and ended up with 18 on the back 9 for a total of 40 points.

Had some really good recovery shots from missed approaches, putting myself within about 5 foot for par, most of which I saved.

I didn’t think I would be in the chocolates, as I should have been on 43/44 points really. 48 points ended up winning, the joys of winter golf.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you end up joining mate?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 12, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Where did you end up joining mate?
		
Click to expand...

New Forest. Nice club, good atmosphere and good value for what I can play at the minute.

If you fancy a game at any point let me know. Need to repay your excellent hosting skills from earlier this year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2020)

Very happy camper. Finally managed to take some range form to the course and despite the back still feeling tight and sore and the course being very, very wet and muddy in places I played well. Managed 37 points off the white tees with the course playing its full distance and for the first time that I can remember I scored points on every hole. Drove it as well as I can, pitched really well, bar one, chipped well off some horrid bare and muddy lies and hold some putts. The only nagging annoyance was swaying on several fairway woods on the back nine that caused some poor strikes but that is nit-picking. Very happy with the ball striking and very pleased to be under handicap in trying conditions

Due to be playing at 8.30 tomorrow but looking like monsoon conditions coming and not entirely sure the back nine in some places can take too much more water so we could be down to nine holes and may even be carry only. Add in the freezing temperature and strong winds and a potent cocktail of testing conditions await but want to give it a go and see if the swing holds uo


----------



## Wilson (Dec 13, 2020)

Thankfully the weather wasn’t as bad as forecast, managed to hit some good ones, poor distance control with my pitching and couldn’t hold any birdie putts, but good to be out in the fresh air.

Took the bragging rights against my PP which is the main thing.


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only managed 16 holes this afternoon thanks to, possibly, the slowest 4 ball in the history of slow 4 balls.....
Started  bogey, bogey but then went on a par run - 6 in a row - and then a birdie at the 9th for a +1 front and 21 points - waiting on every shot from the 4th..
Back 9 began ok, 3 pars and a bogey but then doubled 14..I think, by this time, I could feel the will to live slowly finding its way out of me...they weren't going to let us through.
Another bogey and a par at our last gave me 34 points after 16  - nicely adequate.
If we'd followed the tortoises down 17 and 18 we'd have been playing the last in the dark so we packed up.
+5 with 2 holes left...not bad for a blind, bald cripple with an arthritic knee

Click to expand...

Was it a h4h fourball in front of you? 🤣


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2020)

4bbb Stableford today as one of the scores we need to qualify for the knockout stage of the winter league. Wet and difficult conditions  but we scored 42 points which will probably count as one of our best 3 scores from 5 rounds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2020)

Played 10holes (1-6 and 15-18). Played the first part great and was two under handicap in filthy conditions standing on the 15th. Made a mess of 15 for a single point, solid two points at the 16th which I can reach in two and then went OOB on the 17th. Lashed it down playing 18 and just wanted to get in so rushed it for a single point. Tow over handicap in the conditions I@ll take and made a birdie at the 5th so plenty of good stuff on the back of 37 points off the whites yesterday


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 13, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I haven't seen it that wet on the back 9 for 3 or 4 years. There were a couple of spots that I've never seen that wet before. Was a heavy trudge at times out there today.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't surprised to see that the back 9 was basically shut today. Definitely need that additional irrigation work.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 14, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Wasn't surprised to see that the back 9 was basically shut today. Definitely need that additional irrigation work.
		
Click to expand...

 It's kind of ironic isn't it, but it is still a good idea for the drier times.

It was proper wet out there yesterday, even on the front 9. Even though I was out there with everyone else, my three ball all thought the course should have been closed. Hopefully it will dry out a bit this week.

#Update
email just received, course closed today due to heavy rain, no s*** sherlock


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 14, 2020)

Started Saturday morning off 23.1 index - went round in 44 points (with a blob) 

Handicap was cut down to 17.3 index following this! (not got 20 rounds in yet)

Sunday stroke play - 88! In the hammering down rain. 

A great weekend of golf for me considering my driving was awful, struck woods and hybrids to perfection!

Happy!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



 It's kind of ironic isn't it, but it is still a good idea for the drier times.

It was proper wet out there yesterday, even on the front 9. Even though I was out there with everyone else, my three ball all thought the course should have been closed. Hopefully it will dry out a bit this week.

#Update
email just received, course closed today due to heavy rain, no s*** sherlock
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that many clubs are staying open as long as they possibly can so members don't lose more golf.
Tricky balance...unless you play at Ellesborough...
#rainwhatrain


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2020)

decent morning here, first group out round in 2 and a half as a 3 ball, next group in the roll up 3 holes behind when we finnished. 

hit it well today, though again didn't sink many putts , but 4 birdies, one bogey , stuck so many approach shots close... another disappointment on 18, good drive again 7 iron to the middle of the green, putt lipped out for eagle and went 4 ft by, which i missed coming back


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			decent morning here, first group out round in 2 and a half as a 3 ball, next group in the roll up 3 holes behind when we finnished.

hit it well today, though again didn't sink many putts , but 4 birdies, one bogey , stuck so many approach shots close... another disappointment on 18, good drive again 7 iron to the middle of the green, putt lipped out for eagle and went 4 ft by, which i missed coming back

Click to expand...

Big fugly putter is what you need


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Big fugly putter is what you need 

Click to expand...

 its more the surfaces TBH, greens hollow tined in Oct and they are top dressing with sand every week.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 14, 2020)

*lovely day out*


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			decent morning here, first group out* round in 2 and a half as a 3 ball*, next group in the roll up 3 holes behind when we finnished.

hit it well today, though again* didn't sink many putts* , but 4 birdies, one bogey , stuck so many approach shots close... another disappointment on 18, good drive again 7 iron to the middle of the green, putt lipped out for eagle and went 4 ft by, which i missed coming back

Click to expand...

Perhaps you should have taken your time.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 15, 2020)

Another day of not being able to hit a driver.
Gonna have a proper course of lessons come january.

After a poor 44 where I sent the driver all over the the place I decided to just tap, it down the fairway. Didn’t hit one longer than 220 but found all 7 fairways and came back in 39. Maybe a lesson in there some where....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2020)

Slime said:



			Perhaps you should have taken your time.  

Click to expand...

i was!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2020)

Old Skier said:



View attachment 33954
*lovely day out*

Click to expand...

looks nice wheres that?


----------



## PrimroseandBlue (Dec 15, 2020)

I got back out to Adlington nine-hole course this morning after the boss kindly gave me the morning off. Good timing as well- they've been shut for two days due to the weather. Unsurprisingly it was rather wet underfoot but they'd done a great job with the greens in particular. 

I shot for 56 and then 46. My shots off the tee are definitely improving thanks to lessons. Putting hit and miss. But it's all good practice and getting a few shots straight onto the green was gratifying!


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			looks nice wheres that?
		
Click to expand...

Saunton, looking out over the club and the 18th green and in the distance the 1st fairway.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2020)

Got out for 18 this morning, shot a 4 over 75 but not taking too much from it as course was playing a bit shorter (two par 4s became drivable). Dropped a shot on the 1st and then a run of 11 pars before a birdie, sadly followed by a double on a par 3. 
Just good to be out there swinging a club. 

Playing Archerfield tomorrow and the weather looks grim.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 15, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Got out for 18 this morning, shot a 4 over 75 but not taking too much from it as course was playing a bit shorter (two par 4s became drivable). Dropped a shot on the 1st and then a run of 11 pars before a birdie, sadly followed by a double on a par 3.
Just good to be out there swinging a club.

Playing Archerfield tomorrow and the weather looks grim.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah lovely day today weather wise for 18 at Dunbar, round in 73 off the yellows, only good enough for a one down loss, hopefully forecast improves for you for tomorrow


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2020)

AliMc said:



			Yeah lovely day today weather wise for 18 at Dunbar, round in 73 off the yellows, only good enough for a one down loss, hopefully forecast improves for you for tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I hope so too, Fidra is at least enclosed in trees some of the way round but opens up and is exposed. 
Get the feeling its the Dirleton tomorrow though, nowhere to hide. 
73 round Dunbar is good going.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 15, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I hope so too, Fidra is at least enclosed in trees some of the way round but opens up and is exposed.
Get the feeling its the Dirleton tomorrow though, nowhere to hide.
73 round Dunbar is good going.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Fidra would be better until you emerge from the trees after the 11th, could be some call off's from Dirleton so you might be able to switch over, a couple of my mates are members so I get a few games there. Been playing well at Dunbar recently, scoring low to mid 70's for the last few rounds, not bad off 8, hard to beat in 4 balls but lost to a birdie on 18 today !


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Saunton, looking out over the club and the 18th green and in the distance the 1st fairway.
		
Click to expand...

looks lovely!


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2020)

Just a range session today, working on bedding in the changes to my swing from a series of lessons I'm having at the minute. 

My driving has been the worst part of my game recently, not getting the ball away off the tee with anything longer than a 4 iron has been a bit painful so put some effort into this. I usually set the club on the floor behind the ball before starting the swing, so I decided to try and hover and make the back swing as wide as I could. This seemed to work really well, felt like I was a lot more stable through the swing. All of the shots ended up being a slight fade (but wind was quite strong left to right so not sure how much effect this was having) and was definitely something that was playable.


Overall was very happy with the way the session went.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2020)

AliMc said:



			Yeah Fidra would be better until you emerge from the trees after the 11th, could be some call off's from Dirleton so you might be able to switch over, a couple of my mates are members so I get a few games there. Been playing well at Dunbar recently, scoring low to mid 70's for the last few rounds, not bad off 8, hard to beat in 4 balls but lost to a birdie on 18 today !
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get the feeling that it might be quieter tomorrow so might get round quickly. It's my wife's old man thats a member so I get down a fair bit. But might give Dirleton a miss if it starts really raining.


----------



## IanG (Dec 15, 2020)

Hellish morning on the links today .... Even managed a couple of birdies to add some icing on the cake.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Just a range session today, working on bedding in the changes to my swing from a series of lessons I'm having at the minute.

My driving has been the worst part of my game recently, not getting the ball away off the tee with anything longer than a 4 iron has been a bit painful so put some effort into this. I usually set the club on the floor behind the ball before starting the swing, so I decided to try and hover and make the back swing as wide as I could. This seemed to work really well, felt like I was a lot more stable through the swing. All of the shots ended up being a slight fade (but wind was quite strong left to right so not sure how much effect this was having) and was definitely something that was playable.


Overall was very happy with the way the session went.
		
Click to expand...

Good when a range session after a lesson goes well. Backs up the changes and gives you a good feeling to take to the course. I was also at the range tonight. Back still quite sore so took it easy. Hitting reasonably well. Bad shot is a left so pleased I've taken one side out of the equation. Working on a wider takeaway and a feeling of the club being out in front of me on the way down. Also trying to get the hips turning better (sliding on the bad shots) and almost feel as though I am pushing up from the floor. Good results but a work in progress


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 15, 2020)

Played Enville today and was in superb nick. Was able to take the range form to the course too and had 37 points which could have so easily been 40 with a hotter putter . Greens very receptive but still pacey , top course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Played Enville today and was in superb nick. Was able to take the range form to the course too and had 37 points which could have so easily been 40 with a hotter putter . Greens very receptive but still pacey , top course.
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting. I had 37 off the whites on Saturday and made a few good 4-6 footers for a point and for the first time in ages I didn't blob a hole but like you feel I left plenty out there. Always feel we need to take the positives when we play well but no matter how low we go we always have this nagging feeling we left at least one out there


----------



## louise_a (Dec 15, 2020)

went out today just 13 holes open it was wet but playable, played the first 4 holes with 2 newbies, both joined in the summer and were having a  4 holes in the dinner hour, The both seem very keen and look like they could become good players they are in their 30s so time is on their side. For myself pleased with my score 5 over for the 13 holes, but disappointed that all bar 1 of my bogeys were on par 3s.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2020)

louise_a said:



			went out today just 13 holes open it was wet but playable, played the first 4 holes with 2 newbies, both joined in the summer and were having a  4 holes in the dinner hour, The both seem very keen and look like they could become good players they are in their 30s so time is on their side. For myself pleased with my score 5 over for the 13 holes, but disappointed that all bar 1 of my bogeys were on par 3s.
		
Click to expand...

Getting 4 holes in over lunch is good going for them. I thought I was doing well with a range session at lunch.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 16, 2020)

My scores since return from lockdown have been - 36,33,36,38,38 and 40 (off the card it was 42 but the first was cut down to a Par 3 length in stead of a par 5)

I don't usually play this well in winter !!


----------



## DRW (Dec 16, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Saunton, looking out over the club and the 18th green and in the distance the 1st fairway.
		
Click to expand...

Have you joined at Saunton or just out for a walk ?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 16, 2020)

DRW said:



			Have you joined at Saunton or just out for a walk ?
		
Click to expand...

Not a member but luckily have enough friends who  are members so get to play it often along with league and friendly games.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2020)

Another respectable 37 points (+7) today.
+2 front 9 (20 points) and +5 back with an annoying bogey on 16 and an equally annoying double on 17.
A birdie on 18 repaired some of the damage 
Tricky conditions with a breeze of about 12-15mph but sudden gusts of more than twice that - and from a strange dire tion that made some hard holes even harder.
I'm having to adapt my driver swing to protect the knee- made a normal swing and, well, let's just say it hurt..
I think I've managed to find a way with a cracker up the last.
Happy to be finding some decent consistency, even with a knackered knee


----------



## DRW (Dec 16, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Not a member but luckily have enough friends who  are members so get to play it often along with league and friendly games.
		
Click to expand...

Nice result, just wondered as Saunton aren't allowing guests/visitors on at the moment and thought you may have joined. Lovely picture for the time of year.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2020)

I had a casual 18 holes with a mate. Took out my new (s/hand) Evnroll ER6 putter. Teed off the 10th and went 1 putt, 11th 1 putt, and 12th 1 putt: none more than 12 to 15 foot but a pleasing start and also no 3 putts - or 5 putts for anyone with a long memory 😖


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2020)

Played the Direlton at Archerfield today with the FiL. Perfect weather all day despite forecasts being grim to say the least.
Lost 2&1 but seeing as he was 2 over gross, I will take that. 
Some good, some bad and some indifferent (the bad was mainly putting).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Another respectable 37 points (+7) today.
+2 front 9 (20 points) and +5 back with an annoying bogey on 16 and an equally annoying double on 17.
A birdie on 18 repaired some of the damage
Tricky conditions with a breeze of about 12-15mph but sudden gusts of more than twice that - and from a strange dire tion that made some hard holes even harder.
I'm having to adapt my driver swing to protect the knee- made a normal swing and, well, let's just say it hurt..
I think I've managed to find a way with a cracker up the last.
Happy to be finding some decent consistency, even with a knackered knee
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff but how sustainable is playing with the dodgy knee


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good stuff but how sustainable is playing with the dodgy knee
		
Click to expand...

No idea but it'll be interesting finding out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			No idea but it'll be interesting finding out
		
Click to expand...

Can see and your brother getting a ward named after you the amount of time you spend in hospital. Be careful!!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can see and your brother getting a ward named after you the amount of time you spend in hospital. Be careful!!!
		
Click to expand...

He's the Hospital junkie..I've only been once in 15 years..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			He's the Hospital junkie..I've only been once in 15 years..
		
Click to expand...

But if that knee gives out on the furthest part of the course and the ambulance gets out to you (and doesn't get stuck in the mud) then it could easily be twice and won't be a quick fix


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But if that knee gives out on the furthest part of the course and the ambulance gets out to you (and doesn't get stuck in the mud) then it could easily be twice and won't be a quick fix
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry..I've had worse


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I had a casual 18 holes with a mate. *Took out my new (s/hand) Evnroll ER6 putter. Teed off the 10th* and went 1 putt, 11th 1 putt, and 12th 1 putt: none more than 12 to 15 foot but a pleasing start and also no 3 putts - or 5 putts for anyone with a long memory 😖
		
Click to expand...

I know it's a new putter but bit weird to tee off with it. How many yards did you get?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I know it's a new putter but bit weird to tee off with it. How many yards did you get?
		
Click to expand...

All the way!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2020)

played at lunchtime with the roll up, even 5 guys trying to get times 3 weeks ago were still just not quick enough to get the usual times. it was a nice afternoon with bright sunshine and little wind. went of like a train with birdies on 1,2 and 3, then made a classic schoolboy error, hit a good drive down 7 and was in the same place i'd been on Monday, so took the same club thinking all the other pins were in the same place the one on that green would too. flushed it straight onto the middle of the green.  as we got closer... it was on a winter green as there were working on one of the front bunkers. i was about 70 yards too long. played well the rest of the round apart from a ball up on 14, where i doubled from the front bunker.

downside though was i carried as the front wheel of my PC broke, was knackered when i got home


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2020)

Played for the first time since before Lockdown II.
The course was a bit of a mud-fest, but I knew it would be.
Happy with 31 points, I even had a chip in for the first time in ages.
Drove poorly, putted poorly, hit some great irons, finished with the ball I started with and loved every bloody minute!
Oh, polo shirts were the order of the day.
Absolutely loved it and my twin and I won by three holes.


----------



## Crow (Dec 17, 2020)

13 points out, 21 back, nothing like a bit of consistency. (Even a lost ball blob on the back 9)


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2020)

What a lovely day on the course, and after the usual six holes it takes me to warm up, a decent last twelve holes.  Played with an 82 year old, but was smacking it a good ten yards past him off the tee.

Playing partner tried to ruin it by saying my area of Surrey was the only one to go to tier 3, when in fact we are in the only area that is still tier 2.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2020)

Slime said:



			Played for the first time since before Lockdown II.
The course was a bit of a mud-fest, but I knew it would be.
Happy with 31 points, I even had a chip in for the first time in ages.
Drove poorly, putted poorly, hit some great irons, finished with the ball I started with and loved every bloody minute!
Oh, polo shirts were the order of the day.
Absolutely loved it and my twin and I won by three holes.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort sir after a long lay-off


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2020)

Called it a day after 3 holes..
About as windy as I've experienced on a course today, swirling and gusting making clubbing virtually impossible 
A heavy drizzle that was coming in sideways
Didn't have to be out there so, after 3 holes, we weren't.
There was another reason for walking in.
Another 2 ball hooked up with us to make up a 4.
One of them was fine...the other.? Well, let's be polite and say A little eccentric...
Nice enough guy but....
He had a remote control trolley that seemed to control itself rather than him control it..
That, in itself, wasn't too bad ...it was the Horse Head wheel trims, the front and rear lights, the personalised number plate and the speaker that let out a horse neighing whenever it stopped that sealed the walk in...
Holy cow ( or horse) I could not have gone 18 holes with the man and his trolley....I'd have stamped on his remote, kicked in his lights and ripped the speaker off by the 9th hole..
Unbelievable Jeff.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

After last weeks historical 43 points, this weeks games Ave played you would think Ave got leprosy in both hands. Smashed a 3 wood 170yds for me annual birdie 2 but a poor show.
That aside we played Tuesday and Thursday and the weather fantastic.playing in just two layers, al take that for December. Even managed to stay on me feet.
Oh ah one other, our greens are looking grubby, the first week back they were glorious, folk trampling mud onto the greens and not repairing pitch marks. Talking to a member who played Rosecotts Course.He said the greens were brillian.


----------



## IanM (Dec 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Horse Head wheel trims, the front and rear lights, the personalised number plate and the speaker that let out a horse neighing whenever it stopped
		
Click to expand...

Wow.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2020)

Another who played 3 holes today. Forecast was fine, any rain would be west of us and it should be dry although cloudy all day. Well the lovely BBC weather girl Carol owes me a big apology!
Everything was wet through after 3 holes so back home via the Coop for bacon baguette and pot of coffee.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 18, 2020)

Managed 7 holes before we gave in, coffee and sausage roll as we passed the half way hut on way to car park was most welcome.


----------



## Crow (Dec 18, 2020)

Started like a train today which is very unusual as I've usually ruined any chance of a good score by the 7th hole.

I'd scored 17 points after 6 holes, but then it started raining so I put my cap on to keep the rain off my glasses, unbeknownst to me it was an unlucky cap, I scored 1 point on the next 3 holes including a 3-putt from 6 feet.
The rain stopped and I took my cap off and started to score well again, then the heavy rain came on the 15th so I put a bucket hat on instead, but again it was an unlucky hat! 
I was okay on the 15th but totally messed up the 16th and only got a point on the 18th having been in position A after two.

Finished on 36 points but should have been much more.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2020)

Crow said:



			Started like a train today which is very unusual as I've usually ruined any chance of a good score by the 7th hole.

I'd scored 17 points after 6 holes, but then it started raining so I put my cap on to keep the rain off my glasses, unbeknownst to me it was an unlucky cap, I scored 1 point on the next 3 holes including a 3-putt from 6 feet.
The rain stopped and I took my cap off and started to score well again, then the heavy rain came on the 15th so I put a bucket hat on instead, but again it was an unlucky hat!
I was okay on the 15th but totally messed up the 16th and only got a point on the 18th having been in position A after two.

Finished on 36 points but should have been much more.
		
Click to expand...

This just proves the importance of being custom fitted for hats and not buying off the shelf. Hope you have learned your lesson for next time Nick?


----------



## Crow (Dec 18, 2020)

drive4show said:



			This just proves the importance of being custom fitted for hats and not buying off the shelf. Hope you have learned your lesson for next time Nick? 

Click to expand...

You're absolutely right, the cap was actually a raffle prize so I've got no excuses. 

I thought I'd played my way into the bucket hat, I got it at the infamous rain-soaked Hotckin meet some years back but it just goes to show, never take a short-cut when it comes to choosing the correct headwear.


----------



## IanG (Dec 18, 2020)

Lovely calm(-ish) and warm(-ish) day for a bounce game,  4BBB with the required seasoning of merciless mockery. After being nip and tuck for 17 holes we lost out to a birdie on the 18th which I thought was a bit rude .  On the upside my partner paid for the coffees so the day wasn't a total wash-out.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2020)

our roll up Christmas stableford comp and lunch. played well on the front 9, 24 points, and that was a 3 putt bogey from 8 feet on the 6th it was also nearest the pin, which i won...

swing went astray on the back 9, but pulled it back on 15 onwards, to finish with 20, pipped for the win by one

another cracking day, prob the best weather we have ever had for this bash, heading home it started hammering down though, WW on full blast all the way back to Inverness.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Called it a day after 3 holes..
About as windy as I've experienced on a course today, swirling and gusting making clubbing virtually impossible
A heavy drizzle that was coming in sideways
Didn't have to be out there so, after 3 holes, we weren't.
There was another reason for walking in.
Another 2 ball hooked up with us to make up a 4.
One of them was fine...the other.? Well, let's be polite and say A little eccentric...
Nice enough guy but....
He had a remote control trolley that seemed to control itself rather than him control it..
That, in itself, wasn't too bad ...it was the Horse Head wheel trims, the front and rear lights, the personalised number plate and the speaker that let out a horse neighing whenever it stopped that sealed the walk in...
Holy cow ( or horse) I could not have gone 18 holes with the man and his trolley....I'd have stamped on his remote, kicked in his lights and ripped the speaker off by the 9th hole..
Unbelievable Jeff.
		
Click to expand...

Think we need to see a photo. I could probably begrudgingly put up with the weirdness of the trolley but as soon as it made a noise then that would be it. Crosses a line for me for annoyance and eccentricity


----------



## DanFST (Dec 18, 2020)

Struck the ball well. Didn't lose a ball. Scored awfully, hc has gone up 1.4. It was bloody windy and it ruined me. As a result I felt tight and prodded at it.

Should win the Greensomes tomorrow with our joint HC now tho.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 19, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Managed 7 holes before we gave in, coffee and sausage roll as we passed the half way hut on way to car park was most welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear! I'd be miffed at only getting 7 in


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 19, 2020)

Slipped a bit to 35 points yesterday.  Didn't chip as well as earlier in the week but generally happy as the wind being a bit strong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2020)

What a great day to be out - a little shower at the start but very mild , course just needs a couple dry days - 36 points in tbe swindle off scratch


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

Went to play in our 'Christmas Competition' - normally a few extra prizes on offer. Shouldn't have bothered, the course is an absolute heap of  at the moment. It was chucking down all morning, and handily stopped just before we teed off, but the course was still soaked of course. First hole, hit a lovely duff 40 yards right onto the fringe of the 18th green. Pitched to the back of the green and up and down for bogey though. Duffed my woods all the way up the 2nd to blob that. Parred the 4th to steady the ship and went on a little run of bogeys, but it was just a hard slog all day. Even with pick and place anywhere on the course which we have now, it was still tough to find a decent lie sometimes. So wet your ball would slide straight under the ball, or just hit the mud and stop. Tortuous really. In the end I managed 27 points, and I genuinely felt that I played quite well. I putted really well, and drove well too - the only two shots where mud wasn't involved basically. I should really have got to 30 points but I doubled the 15th (when I should really have got up and down for par), and blobbed 16 and 18 either side of a good par at the 17th. 

I won my group as the other two got 21 and 20, and one of the other groups must have walked off as they disappeared from in front us, so you never know, I might have scraped 3rd place or something. But I think some might be playing tomorrow. I'd be bloody impressed if anyone managed 32 or more points in the conditions to be honest.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 19, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			Oh dear! I'd be miffed at only getting 7 in
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully had a very good day on Tuesday 😉 so not too bad


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2020)

Another lovely day, apart from the odd shower, on the heath. 37 points including a birdie on stroke 1 which was playing into a gale at the time.Nice 3 and 1 win partnering my old mate Jeremy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2020)

31 points in a mudbath. Got lucky with the weather. Heavens had opened before I left the house and was hosing down when I got to the club. By the time I checked in to the competition in the pro shop it had stopped and aside from several showers got lucky with the weather. Course was borderline and back nine was close to being unplayable and I reckon it would have been shut had golf gone ahead tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will play ball in the period we are potentially locked down and it can dry. 31 points good enough for 21st place but no notification of any handicap change


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 19, 2020)

I played today at the par 3 with the boy. The course was pretty much a swamp. And it was sunny, then torrential rain, then windy, then sunny. 

The boy didn't count his score today but enjoyed it and was pleased at being resilient because we stayed out and finished the round. 

I managed a decent score with one wedge and a putter.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 20, 2020)

had a great match with Slow Dave, yesterday every hole was won with a birdie, even a few halves in birdie too.

was one up on the last, stuck it on in two to 10 feet, he then sank a 30 footer for eagle and i missed mine to square the match, he laughed all the way to the car


----------



## GG26 (Dec 20, 2020)

Pairs Winter League yesterday.  42pts, which is not bad, but we had seven temporary greens, which considerably shortened those holes.  Pleased with how I’ve played in the conditions, particularly the driving.


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 20, 2020)

Played yesterday, +4 on the front 9 with 2 birdies. +9 on the back with 2 blobs.

Really happy with everything overall.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2020)

18 points (+4) with a birdie on a hole I find tricky..
Can't be unhappy with that...and dismantling Fragger in the process. - although he did finish well.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2020)

Played on my own. 2 balls, partner didn't show. He should have cancelled, and then I might have got a partner (could have got on the phone at least)  3 1/2 hours, flipping slow. 2nd game in 8 weeks. Course is a swamp. Hit a few 230 yard drives, zero run, claggy, mucky, not seen the course in such rubbish conditions. Lost two balls hitting in to a low sun.

Winter golf, meh.

2 balls, meh.

It's golf, kind of, but not my idea of golf.


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 20, 2020)

Round in 79, couple of doubles on the card but pretty solid.  A bit like throwing darts on some of the greens but you play what you find.  Driving was good, short game sharp.


----------



## DRW (Dec 21, 2020)

Played, dry, breezy. Shot 12 over, one lost ball named Ryan Taylor, left on the course for his owner to find him again

Feel so much better for it.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 21, 2020)

Well not today but Saturday.  It was my first game in three weeks.  Rain held off till the moment we got on the tee.  And then it just started to get worse.  We had recurring 15-20 minutes of heavy rain with a 5 minute break inbetween.  In addition it was blowing a gale so even more challenging.  Thank goodness for waterproofs and rain-grip gloves.  In the end we gave up after 7 and walked in.  On the positive side.

I par'd the first 6 holes despite the conditions.  Sadly bogeyed the 7th.
I was punching my 6 iron into the wind well.  On the 5th I put it to within a foot of the hole.
My new footjoy waterproof jacket held up really well.
My metal spikes held up well in the conditions


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2020)

not a bad day, no wind at all, but even though we tee'd off at 9.30 it was still pretty dark and didn't really brighten up till the 7th.

hit it OK 3 birdies, 1 bogey, rest pars,  had what must have been my first real flyer with the new irons on 16. hit an Ok drive had 140 to the flag, and was in more or less the same place as Saturday, so hit the same club 9 iron, on sat it was stone dead and almost went in the hole for a 2, today flew the green by some distance and hit the shelter behind the green on the full and bounced off the roof.. luckily it bounced back towards the green


----------



## AliMc (Dec 21, 2020)

Another beautiful day at Dunbar, course in great nick as usual, and another defeat in a 4 ball ! close match until one opponent birdied 15, 16 and 17, he parred 18 for one over, always tomorrow to try again .........


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 21, 2020)

My good winter run continues -  37 points with good driving and chipping. Only annoying thing was two 3 putts because I forgot to clear a grain of sand off , 1st - the ball, 2nd - the putter.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 21, 2020)

Played this morning and was driving the ball well, short game wasn't too bad but my putting was night and day to last Thursday. Either nailing them or lagging them to tap in distance from everywhere for a 2 over 72. 

Even though its winter and a slightly shorter course, I am happy with that.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 21, 2020)

After what seems like a lifetime I was back on the course today. Driver stank (a fitting is on the cards in the not too distant), the new Apex 21° iron is sadly a hook machine. Putter was nearly as bad as the driver

On the upside, my chipping out from the trees is class! Secret club pro would be proud.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Played this morning and was driving the ball well, short game wasn't too bad but my putting was night and day to last Thursday. Either nailing them or lagging them to tap in distance from everywhere for a 2 over 72.

Even though its winter and a slightly shorter course, I am happy with that.
		
Click to expand...

Greig, your golf seems to have improved a fair bit since the return from injury, what do you put that down to?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Greig, your golf seems to have improved a fair bit since the return from injury, what do you put that down to?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure its just one thing old boy. 
I think the main improvement has come fromt the fact that I can't lash at the ball, I still have restrictions in how much movement I have so, through circumstance rather than intent, I have more control on my swing. 

My driving had improved because I have a more on plane swing due to how I need to rotate (again from the result of injury), so I am not going out to in as much. I have lost distance as I can't swing to what some would deem "full" and its more 3/4 swing but more in control as a result.

Putting has been my biggest improvement (bar a couple of bad days) and I think thats because for so long I wasn't allowed to swing a club but I was allowed to putt as it was just a gentle rocking motion, so I got loads of putting practice and found both a grip and style that suits me (and didn't hurt at the time). 

I think, in summary (TLR stlye), the injury reduced my movement enough that I can't be that wild with shots.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure its just one thing old boy.
I think the main improvement has come fromt the fact that I can't lash at the ball, I still have restrictions in how much movement I have so, through circumstance rather than intent, I have more control on my swing.

My driving had improved because I have a more on plane swing due to how I need to rotate (again from the result of injury), so I am not going out to in as much. I have lost distance as I can't swing to what some would deem "full" and its more 3/4 swing but more in control as a result.

Putting has been my biggest improvement (bar a couple of bad days) and I think thats because for so long I wasn't allowed to swing a club but I was allowed to putt as it was just a gentle rocking motion, so I got loads of putting practice and found both a grip and style that suits me (and didn't hurt at the time).

I think, in summary (TLR stlye), the injury reduced my movement enough that I can't be that wild with shots.
		
Click to expand...

every cloud as they say, amazing how much a half swing limits the wild shots


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			every cloud as they say, amazing how much a half swing limits the wild shots

Click to expand...

Definitely, the restrictions om my movement have seen my scores pretty much consistent in the mid 70s with only two rounds since May being in the low 80s.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Definitely, the restrictions om my movement have seen my scores pretty much consistent in the mid 70s with only two rounds since May being in the low 80s.
		
Click to expand...

Have you taken a hit on distances..?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Have you taken a hit on distances..?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that has definitely been an impact of the restricted movement.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 22, 2020)

AliMc said:



			Another beautiful day at Dunbar, course in great nick as usual, and another defeat in a 4 ball ! close match until one opponent birdied 15, 16 and 17, he parred 18 for one over, always tomorrow to try again .........
		
Click to expand...

And yet another fantastic sunny day at Dunbar and a return to a winning 4 ball, 3 and 2 today, winning pair 5 under better ball, that's it for me now until Xmas is past, have a good one everybody and stay safe


----------



## Crow (Dec 22, 2020)

Got to the course today expecting a marsh but it wasn't as bad as I'd feared, still very wet though!

The first hole I was short of the green and duffed the chip 6 feet, "here we go again" I thought but then chipped in for par on the next attempt.

Happy to score 38 points in my last game before Christmas.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Yes, that has definitely been an impact of the restricted movement.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you've adjusted...not always easy.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2020)

Wasn't going to play today but ended in filling in for a mate who's Mrs has a temperature and is awaiting a test result.
Started Par, Par which is always nice.
18 points (+4) so bang on the number and played pretty solidly.
Tried a regular flex driver to see if I can swing it enough without putting too much pressure on the knee - not unsuccessful but the jury is still out.
Looks fairly close in distance to my 4 wood....
Out again tomorrow and Thursday weather permitting  and then as much as I can after Xmas - let's face it..I've got naff all else to do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Wasn't going to play today but ended in filling in for a mate who's Mrs has a temperature and is awaiting a test result.
Started Par, Par which is always nice.
18 points (+4) so bang on the number and played pretty solidly.
Tried a regular flex driver to see if I can swing it enough without putting too much pressure on the knee - not unsuccessful but the jury is still out.
Looks fairly close in distance to my 4 wood....
Out again tomorrow and Thursday weather permitting  and then as much as I can after Xmas - let's face it..I've got naff all else to do.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't you be resting that knee at some point?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shouldn't you be resting that knee at some point?
		
Click to expand...

Done that 
On to the exercise bit...


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2020)

Not too bad a day on the heath, though my golf was garbage. 

Seems very few members can carry their bags despite request from club.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 22, 2020)

My steady return after WHS and lockdown continues - 38 points and an honourable draw with my eldest today.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

What a stonking day weather wise, another 18 holes bog snorkelling. Having forgot me shoes to drive home in, having forgot to charge me battery. Not a bad days golf. But am fed up of balls lipping out, another five today from all distances.

The state the course is in at the moment, it needs a lockdown to let it recover.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 22, 2020)

Just a lesson today, continuing on the progress over the last few weeks. Really happy with the way the changes are headed and can’t wait to be able to get out on the course more regularly (though that could be quite a wait).


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2020)

Played the back 9 for the first time in a week..we're still only allowed 9 per day
Par, par start but CVG was off like a train, matching me stroke for stroke so I was 2 points down after 2 holes but level par!
Birdie 2 on the 16th and 2 pars to finish for 21 points (+1) and a 3 point win..
CVG graciously allowed me hit 2 tee shots a few times to see if I could rectify the driver issue  - too much strain on my knee.
Conclusion we came to is that I'm dropping the driver for a while as the 4 wood goes almost as far and is far more accurate in my hands.
There's only 3 or 4 holes that actually require a driver for me to get on the green in regulation - 2 of them I parred today and the others I have shots on.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 23, 2020)

Another solid round this morning until it almost ground to a halt on the 15th. Why people can enjoy being that slow is beyond me. 
Finished with a 5 over 75, so another mid 70s round and another under 80. However, dropped 4 shots in the last 4 holes as my momentum completely went. 

But, plenty of positives to be taken. Same again tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Played the back 9 for the first time in a week..we're still only allowed 9 per day
Par, par start but CVG was off like a train, matching me stroke for stroke so I was 2 points down after 2 holes but level par!
Birdie 2 on the 16th and 2 pars to finish for 21 points (+1) and a 3 point win..
CVG graciously allowed me hit 2 tee shots a few times to see if I could rectify the driver issue  - too much strain on my knee.
Conclusion we came to is that I'm dropping the driver for a while as the 4 wood goes almost as far and is far more accurate in my hands.
There's only 3 or 4 holes that actually require a driver for me to get on the green in regulation - 2 of them I parred today and the others I have shots on.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate. Now you only taking 4 wood off the tee, you may as well get a ride on and senior flex shafts🤔🤣😜


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			Well done mate. Now you only taking 4 wood off the tee, you may as well get a ride on and senior flex shafts🤔🤣😜
		
Click to expand...

A ride on....you ain't seen my course yet..
And il, leave the Senior shafts to Fragger


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 23, 2020)

Played 18 in mainly glorious sunshine with a couple of brief but not insignificant downpours. 

We decided to go with matchplay and even though I felt I'd played OK. Was 1 down at the turn. Coming back 3 over meant it was sewn up after 15.

Decided to let loose with the driver after that and was within 3 ft of the hole on the 7th (par 4) on dunes. Unfortunately I'd teed off on the 8th of Shore!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A ride on....you ain't seen my course yet..
And il, leave the Senior shafts to Fragger 

Click to expand...

Only a matter of time


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 23, 2020)

Only 31pts today - but that was for 16 holes as I had to go and give drugs to a cat at 1.30 latest and the four ball infront were not likely to let us through on 17 with a possibility of heavy rain coming!! We had only taken 3 hrs 20 to that point too

I hadn't expected to get that far with the rain forecast but we only had a very light shower early on and 3 holes around the turn where it was light rain. The heavy stuff came once I got home , so we were really lucky.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2020)

last game before Christmas with the boys, new regs in all christmas comps cancelled and all future booking after christmas also cancelled, so have to start again from 7 day.. all times taken so no roll up for a while. most club stopped visitors to so out the window goes my pre arranged games at Dornoch, Moray, spey Bay and Hopeman


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 24, 2020)

Last 4 ball of the year, golf decidedly average, wind bitingly cold.  But it didn’t matter great fun and a couple of beers with a substantial meal afterwards has run my bar card right down.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Me and Barry took the Money. Average round, with a couple of toasts to folk we have lost this year.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2020)

Quick 9 with Fragger before sunset..more than a mite chilly with wind chill to about -2
Carry only and, to be honest, I struggled with it.
Didn't feel right standing Iver the ball at any time and didn't swing with any freedom or feeling.
I'm putting it down to the carrying. I don't like it, never have and won't do it unless I have to.
An honorable draw with a good 9 between us.
Could be carry only again on Sunday and Monday - here's hoping not.!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Quick 9 with Fragger before sunset..more than a mite chilly with wind chill to about -2
Carry only and, to be honest, I struggled with it.
Didn't feel right standing Iver the ball at any time and didn't swing with any freedom or feeling.
I'm putting it down to the carrying. I don't like it, never have and won't do it unless I have to.
An honorable draw with a good 9 between us.
Could be carry only again on Sunday and Monday - here's hoping not.!
		
Click to expand...

Even on one leg he can't beat you. Remind me is 2021 suppose to be YOTF


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 24, 2020)

Lovely knock at Preston GC with a mate, his dad and his cousin. Never played it before but really enjoyed the course and will definitely be back in the summer.

All went down to the last hole which was halved by a fantastic 12ft puttby my mate. Pretty pleased to have come back from 3 down to draw the match though.

Biggest plus for me was that after joining quite an open links course in October, I thought I'd struggle with the tighter parklands. So to only lose 2 balls over the past 2 days in parkland courses was an unexpected bonus, and testament to how far my driving has come this year. Got my first ever lessons booked after Xmas so hopefully can get into some kind of form heading into the season next year.

Have a good Christmas everyone!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Quick 9 with Fragger before sunset..more than a mite chilly with wind chill to about -2
Carry only and, to be honest, I struggled with it.
Didn't feel right standing Iver the ball at any time and didn't swing with any freedom or feeling.
I'm putting it down to the carrying. I don't like it, never have and won't do it unless I have to.
An honorable draw with a good 9 between us.
Could be carry only again on Sunday and Monday - here's hoping not.!
		
Click to expand...

As it was carry only, Managed to click and collect a carry bag from the pro shop, early birthday present, but 125 notes for something I might use 2 or 3 times a year may seem high, but I can only play once a week until midweek after work kicks in, and with 3 tees booked in the next few days I need to make the most of it.
bit fresh though


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2020)

Another quick 9 with the old fella ( especially old tomorrow) before the weather turns nastier.
Better than Xmas eve but still not acceptable for me.
Bearing in mind it was blustery and a tad chilly and carry only again ( last inspection Xmas eve, next is tomorrow) it wasn't too bad 
Level 2s until our 6th (15th) and really found myself struggling into the wind without the driver.
Had a longish 3rd into the par 5, pulled it a bit and the wind just whipped it away left onto a steep bank with deep rough.
Ball came out much cleaner than I expected and rolled through the green and down a slope into a crap lie.. did well to get down in 3 from there..
14 points overall and the lesson is that, when it's windy, I need the driver in the bag and I've just got to accept it's going to be uncomfortable..


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 26, 2020)

I risked my run of not going over 30 on the par 3, course not in the best condition due to weather, maintenance and some animal damage.

Before heading out I watched a Chris Ryan video on iron ball striking. Just weight forward, focus target side of ball and I added mirroring ball in face during backswing.

Couldn’t have struck my first 7 tee shots sweeter, putting was tough, only hit one poor putt and had two birdie putts hang on the edge and a par putt bounce out of an apparently raised up insert, should have been 1cm deeper IMO.
Anyway bitterness about my poor putting aside I did sink another birdie chance but a hooker tee shot on the last (trying to get too clever by the end) lead to a third bogey and a round of 29. Still no worse than 30 so the run continues!

Next round will be in 2021, if I slumped to going round in 6 over at best before things got better in September, let’s hope 2021 kicks of better and is a better golfing year than the good 2020 one was!

I also have 3 lessons as a gift so can’t wait to cash those in.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 26, 2020)

forecaste wan't great and was supposed to be the 3 club comp today, but cancelled by tyhe club. so just had a game with PT who is getting to be a fair weather golfer of late. didn't start that well, boget on the first, but steady ofter that, should habe birded the 4th and 6th but both hit the flag and bouced out. one over for the front 9. which wasn't bad considering it was starting to get windy. We got though two 3 balls on 8 and 9, so clear run on the back.
Birdied 10 and 11, pared 12,13, boged 14, then birded 15,16 and 17.. then eagled 18 to take the money. wind really picked up on 18 and standing over my 2nd, it started to rain... then as we walked off the green it started lashing it down. got in just in time, 2 and half and the best of the weather. finally made the most of a good drive on 18, hit a 9 iron close for a change... short course, nice to hole a few for a change


----------



## BrianM (Dec 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			forecaste wan't great and was supposed to be the 3 club comp today, but cancelled by tyhe club. so just had a game with PT who is getting to be a fair weather golfer of late. didn't start that well, boget on the first, but steady ofter that, should habe birded the 4th and 6th but both hit the flag and bouced out. one over for the front 9. which wasn't bad considering it was starting to get windy. We got though two 3 balls on 8 and 9, so clear run on the back.
Birdied 10 and 11, pared 12,13, boged 14, then birded 15,16 and 17.. then eagled 18 to take the money. wind really picked up on 18 and standing over my 2nd, it started to rain... then as we walked off the green it started lashing it down. got in just in time, 2 and half and the best of the weather. finally made the most of a good drive on 18, hit a 9 iron close for a change... short course, nice to hole a few for a change
		
Click to expand...

You didn’t half get lucky with the weather, horrible, horrible day.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 26, 2020)

Played 18 in a 2 ball this morning. Course a bit claggy, and may be 2 or 3 holes should be shut. Hit the ball ok, one lost, putted ok, still need to work out the score. The new stroke indexes are leaving me a bit meh. I could add up the gross, and might do later, but in general, what ever the score, I think I played ok.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yep, just added it up, a nasty treble down the 8th, but a total of 83, net 71, for 37 points, if Stableford floats your boat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2020)

Played with my regular pairs partner over the front 9, yellow tees. Nippy but given the booze intake yesterday and the muzzy head that wasn't a bad thing. Was flying until we got to the 6th and I was already three better than handicap. The 6th is a real nemesis and today we went for the high slice over all the OOB and plugged in the rough with trees in the way. Hit a decent recovery to the back of the green and then blasted the downhill putt too far to not score. Dropped another on the last but 18 points all good. Drove it really well (for me) so I'll take that

Due out at 8.40 tomorrow (if open) and conditions looking challenging but it'll be good fun no doubt.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 26, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You didn’t half get lucky with the weather, horrible, horrible day.
		
Click to expand...

sure did as i was driving back it was lashing it down had the WSW on full blast... mind you had to take the dog out when i got back so got soaked than anyway


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2020)

Glorious afternoon on the Chalk today..cold but very sunny.
Reasonably firm under foot, I suspect the trolley ban will be off tomorrow unless we get snow.
3 pars to start with another sandwiched between bogeys.
Annoying double on the 7th after a poor drive, 2nd and chunked 3rd and an even more annoying blob on the 8th.
Nice par to finish to put Fragger in his place again.
Out again tomorrow but very much weather dependent as snow could be forecast or not as the case may be


----------



## IainP (Dec 27, 2020)

No trolley restrictions where I play but playing after the storm I thought it would be best to carry. Pulled a couple of retired bags out the garage, and did a bit of garden wire and masking tape touch up to the old Mizzie Twister.
Nice sun, wind was up & down. Kept with the swing moves early in the round rewarded with two best drives since the winter conditions arrived. Lost it for a fair while but recovered towards the end.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2020)

Fully open carry only. No idea why. The course took a real battering last night and standing water on most holes. Played the front nine (averagely) but didn't enjoy it. Absolutely lashed down before I went out, stopped on the first then lashed on the second. Another blast on the fourth but after that it stopped. Swung it well yesterday with a warm up but straight out and no tempo and didn't turn well. Good to be out but can't help feeling we're doing the course no favours


----------



## Crow (Dec 27, 2020)

After overnight rain we were closed today, fingers crossed for better news tomorrow.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Ball got blown off the tee on 16 at least a dozen times. I was swearing at it in the end and eventually just stood back and wacked it down the fairway before it could get blown off again.... Had certainly got interesting by that stage. Windy would be an understatement. 

Click to expand...

Dunbar was quite windy today, dry and bright but pretty chilly at times, had a really good 4 ball, well 3 of us played well but unfortunately my partner had an off day, lost on the 18th but had 4 birdies and only a couple of bad holes so good overall


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 27, 2020)

Got out for 9holes this afternoon first real golf holes since October. Cruised around some ugly stuff but scoring was below the new handicap. Home made driver was good, but I think I could have taken it to 46” s instead of 45” .. bit silly. But didn’t miss the fairways and carry was as expected, even with the restricted swing due to clothing. Lost most shots with the putter, greens were slow and I was not aggressive enough. Otherwise fitness needs some work. Carry bag was heavy! Plus I have nowhere to hang the gps or laser even if I took just one or other. So dropped the gps, and used the laser stashed in a pocket.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 27, 2020)

Played a localish 9 holes with my mate and his dad after their course was closed just before we were due to tee off there. Was very boggy underfoot and annoyingly plugged my first shot of the day, never to be see again! 

Didn't play too bad for the remainder of the round, driver has been behaving the best it has in ages (possibly ever) apart from a rogue round before Xmas following a boozy night before, and its made a huge difference to how I'm playing.

Could tell I'd been playing winter greens though
 Got on proper greens today (in fantastic nick) and was absolutely terrible, took until the 7th to get my head around the weighting.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 28, 2020)

played hickorys around our 9 hole, we played £1million skins with Stymies. not a bad morning in the end heading over it was snowing and very windy, but as we all got to the fisrt tee the sun came out and wind dropped, but it was very cold. Very enjoyable and a real laugh.

not sure will be playing today heavy snow here last night, and can't see on the webcam at Nain yet as its pitch black there still.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 28, 2020)

Played yesterday and again in incredible condition considering the floods elsewhere. 
Supposed to be playing at 10am, but waiting on a frost inspection!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 28, 2020)

An equally satisfying and annoying back 9 today.
Frosty, threatening to snow and proper brass monkey weather...
3 pars to start then a blowup on the par 3 13th(our 4th)
Poor tee shot, equally poor pitch, poor 1st putt and not a particularly good 2nd one either - nil points.
Nice birdie, par to follow before the other par 3 on the back 9..
Half way towards the ball I had the " bugger I've got too much club" thought, quit on it and scuffed it into deep rough never to be seen again - nil points.
Bogey, par finish for 18 points off 7 holes...coulda,  shoulda been a level par 9 but there you go.
Fragger's game turned up for a change and he played decently.
Took the day with 19 points but its hard to beat someone over 9 holes when you're giving them a shot a hole.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			An equally satisfying and annoying back 9 today.
Frosty, threatening to snow and proper brass monkey weather...
3 pars to start then a blowup on the par 3 13th(our 4th)
Poor tee shot, equally poor pitch, poor 1st putt and not a particularly good 2nd one either - nil points.
Nice birdie, par to follow before the other par 3 on the back 9..
Half way towards the ball I had the " bugger I've got too much club" thought, quit on it and scuffed it into deep rough never to be seen again - nil points.
Bogey, par finish for 18 points off 7 holes...coulda,  shoulda been a level par 9 but there you go.
Fragger's game turned up for a change and he played decently.
Took the day with 19 points but its hard to beat someone over 9 holes when you're giving them a shot a hole.
		
Click to expand...

A wins a win 👍😎


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2020)

A tad chilly and wet on the heath. Hit it ok, but my short game was usual rubbish. Nice to get out though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			An equally satisfying and annoying back 9 today.
Frosty, threatening to snow and proper brass monkey weather...
3 pars to start then a blowup on the par 3 13th(our 4th)
Poor tee shot, equally poor pitch, poor 1st putt and not a particularly good 2nd one either - nil points.
Nice birdie, par to follow before the other par 3 on the back 9..
Half way towards the ball I had the " bugger I've got too much club" thought, quit on it and scuffed it into deep rough never to be seen again - nil points.
Bogey, par finish for 18 points off 7 holes...coulda,  shoulda been a level par 9 but there you go.
Fragger's game turned up for a change and he played decently.
Took the day with 19 points but its hard to beat someone over 9 holes when you're giving them a shot a hole.
		
Click to expand...

We'll remember that when he hands your your arse on a plate and has a real Fragger day for something like 23 points for 9 holes. He has it in him although admittedly likes to keep it well covered up most of the time


----------



## Crow (Dec 29, 2020)

Forecast wasn't good but the course was open for the first time in a few days and the tee time was booked.

It started to sleet half way to the course and turned to light snow by the third, carried on until the 9th and then called it a day, frozen and wet, not a good day.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 29, 2020)

Crow said:



			Forecast wasn't good but the course was open for the first time in a few days and the tee time was booked.

It started to sleet half way to the course and turned to light snow by the third, carried on until the 9th and then called it a day, frozen and wet, not a good day.
		
Click to expand...

At least you got 9 in. Snow closed everything yesterday and today. More snow today has put tomorrow in doubt.

It was my eldest sons birthday today and he, his brother and friends were due to play Church Stretton today but they closed yesterday and today and they moved the game to Friday. Hope the weather improves for them.


----------



## DRW (Dec 29, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			At least you got 9 in. Snow closed everything yesterday and today. More snow today has put tomorrow in doubt.

It was my eldest sons birthday today and he, his brother and friends were due to play Church Stretton today but they closed yesterday and today and they moved the game to Friday. Hope the weather improves for them.
		
Click to expand...

Beau closed due to snow, we don't have any here but M.E. golf course is close due to waterlogging.

Funny you mention Church Stretton, son sent me a movie yesterday morning playing there in snow, they lost a few balls and called it a day after playing 7 holes I think


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2020)

It's been a week and a half since I played so I went with my dad for nine holes at Playgolf Northwick Park - it's mostly par threes and all the holes are meant to be based on famous major course holes. Very chilly but my new Under Armour hoodie did it's job. I was consistent in the sense that I bogeyed every hole but one - a triple on the par 4 second (based on a hole from Ganton apparently.. maybe 14th), which went: decent tee shot, 7 iron duff, 46° fat, 50° short and plugged, chip too far past the hole and two putts. Putting was poor, I holed just the one nice putt all day, but missed two-and-a-half-footers for par twice. I'll blame the Wintersof gloves...

Surprised I scraped 15 points really as it felt worse, although most of my tee shots on the par 3s were pretty reasonable to be fair. And I managed a four at the "Augusta 12th" so I'm six better than Tiger. My dad played in a similar manner really, a bit wayward but scrambled 14 points off his two-shots-per-hole arbitrary handicap. He is also five better than Tiger.


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 29, 2020)

DRW said:



			Beau closed due to snow, we don't have any here but M.E. golf course is close due to waterlogging.

Funny you mention Church Stretton, son sent me a movie yesterday morning playing there in snow, they lost a few balls and called it a day after playing 7 holes I think

Click to expand...

It is a great choice in winter but  snow is vicious in its ability to hide balls.


----------



## richart (Dec 29, 2020)

Lovely day on the heath. Course really dried out since yesterday. Some decent golf, and usual rubbish around and on the green. Think there could be a theme here.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 29, 2020)

Lovely 18 holes on full greens at East Devon today.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2020)

A painfully slow 18 at etchinghill today. 

1035 tee and we teed off at 1100. 5 mins intervals and there was quite a backlog. Waiting for every shot for the first 4 holes then it cleared up a little. 

Course was in good condition. Golf game was too, except for the driver (again)! Down in 3 or less from 130-175,yards 11 times today whish was the highlight.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 29, 2020)

Managed 18 holes for the first time in weeks, shoulder deffo on the mend. Chuffed as it was killing me after 9 last week.

Temp greens on, mostly frozen so a bit of a lottery, but played the best I have in months for 43 points. 

Last game of the year tomorrow, hopefully I can keep it going.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2020)

Played the back nine. So wet. Didn't help that I played like an absolute chump. Hit it well Boxing day and since then its been getting progressively worse until today which was all tops, thins and slices.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 30, 2020)

Course reopened today after a week of being closed.  All temps, but just enjoyed getting out into the fresh air with a couple of friends.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2020)

Played like a chump yesterday so went to hit some balls with the intent of sorting the woes and maybe playing a few holes. Hit it crap on the range. Hit it crap on the course. Was hoping to finish 2020 with something to be positive about but that ain't going to happen


----------



## IainP (Dec 30, 2020)

First time in a while with frozen greens, became a lovely morning though.
Not so much my golf, started in a rush. Hit a hybrid close to the green and did the walk off with club in hand thing. As I put my bag down I noticed the putter headcover was missing 🤨. Being distracted I must have put the hybrid against the bag and not in it while I walked back a bit. Couldn't see the cover, so returned & pitched up onto the green. 
Did birdie the 2nd 🙂, but as I went to pull my club for 2nd into 3 I realised I had no hybrid! Starting to wonder what I'd have left in my bag by 18!. 4th hole ran parallel & managed to ask next 3 groups but no one had seen it, so hiked back over to 1st and thankfully it was where I left it. Phew.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 30, 2020)

Shot a 91 yesterday to back up an 87 and a 96 I shot before xmas. Playing again on monday and will hopefully be getting a handicap from the club I joined in November 

These scores mark the first 3 rounds I've played in 14 years. All the time spent practising and re-learning Golf in the last year, on the few local short courses and the range has paid off. I'm sure I can work toward breaking 90 consistantly... And I don't think low 80's is that far away, but, that being said I'm really happy with my progress


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

Played 9 today. First time out on the course for the boy. It was a bit cold but we had a good time. Being 2 balls with 10 minute spacings and another young lad with I presume his dad behind, helped us not to have to rush. 

He struggled a bit with the wet conditions but putted very well considering he's not used to the speed and slope of the greens. 

I shot 8 over with a couple of doubles and a few missed shortish putts. The greens were quite bumpy. Not too bad considering I was more focused on tbe boy and had to carry his bag as well as mine.


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2020)

We went into tier 4 today so my first of what I think will be many two-ball, 9 hole games this morning, played mostly rubbish but good to be out.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2020)

Course is finally open after all the rain, so I officially played my first round as a member at the new club, with my mate Ben. Total waste of time obviously. 

I think it was about -1°c when we teed off at 10am. Didn't _feel _too cold because there was no wind at all and I had my four layers + hat snood and gloves - but the ball was just going nowhere. Lucky if I got 180 yards out of a drive. The course was half frozen as well - if your pitch lands short it plugs, if you land it on the green it shoots on 20 yards and off the back. No joke, it happened frequently. Consequently a bogey really felt like a par. I didn't even make too many of them on the front nine - I had a pathetic 9 points at the turn. I kept fatting pitches as well, or not quite fatting them but that annoying one where the club goes straight under the ball and it pops up in the air and goes nowhere. It was either that, or take a less lofted club and watch it bounce off the back as I mentioned earlier. Absolute frustration. How anyone can play well in winter is beyond me.

Back nine was a little better, perhaps I got used to the conditions or stopped caring enough. Finally made a par on the 13th. Should have parred 14th as well, but another perfectly good pitch went bouncing through the back. The highlight came at the 17th - a short but very tight par 4. Duffed my tee shot (only one of them all day to be fair), hacked it forward with a 7 iron, then another 7 iron towards the green was 20 yards short, leaving me a pitch over a bunker up to a green that was about level with the top of my head. I pulled the 60° Sure Out, struck it nicely, it hit the front of the green and shot forward as expected, but went straight in the hole for par! You just have to laugh. It's those ones you come back for isn't it. 

Managed a 15 point back nine which was an improvement I guess, 24 total and just barely broke 100 with a 97. Oh well - the only way is up for next year.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Course is finally open after all the rain, so I officially played my first round as a member at the new club, with my mate Ben. Total waste of time obviously. 

I think it was about -1°c when we teed off at 10am. Didn't _feel _too cold because there was no wind at all and I had my four layers + hat snood and gloves - but the ball was just going nowhere. Lucky if I got 180 yards out of a drive. The course was half frozen as well - if your pitch lands short it plugs, if you land it on the green it shoots on 20 yards and off the back. No joke, it happened frequently. Consequently a bogey really felt like a par. I didn't even make too many of them on the front nine - I had a pathetic 9 points at the turn. I kept fatting pitches as well, or not quite fatting them but that annoying one where the club goes straight under the ball and it pops up in the air and goes nowhere. It was either that, or take a less lofted club and watch it bounce off the back as I mentioned earlier. Absolute frustration. How anyone can play well in winter is beyond me.

Back nine was a little better, perhaps I got used to the conditions or stopped caring enough. Finally made a par on the 13th. Should have parred 14th as well, but another perfectly good pitch went bouncing through the back. The highlight came at the 17th - a short but very tight par 4. Duffed my tee shot (only one of them all day to be fair), hacked it forward with a 7 iron, then another 7 iron towards the green was 20 yards short, leaving me a pitch over a bunker up to a green that was about level with the top of my head. I pulled the 60° Sure Out, struck it nicely, it hit the front of the green and shot forward as expected, but went straight in the hole for par! You just have to laugh. It's those ones you come back for isn't it. 

Managed a 15 point back nine which was an improvement I guess, 24 total and just barely broke 100 with a 97. Oh well - the only way is up for next year. 

Click to expand...

have you thought about starting a blog and trying to get to scratch?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			have you thought about starting a blog and trying to get to scratch?


Click to expand...

Nah I think YouTube channel is more me..


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2020)

Well that was a tad chilly!
Played yesterday, front 9, and today, back 9.
19 points apiece, 38 for a +6 total.
A bit up and down yesterday, 2 blobs but plenty of pars whereas today was just very solid - 6 pars and 3 bogeys.
Mist chased us down the 12th today and then hung about  making it feel even colder.
Day off tomorrow, back to it Sunday.


----------



## IainP (Dec 31, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well that was a tad chilly!
Played yesterday, front 9, and today, back 9.
19 points apiece, 38 for a +6 total.
A bit up and down yesterday, 2 blobs but plenty of pars whereas today was just very solid - 6 pars and 3 bogeys.
Mist chased us down the 12th today and then hung about  making it feel even colder.
Day off tomorrow, back to it Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

It's easy to lose track, but have you missed a day?
Well played though.


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2020)

Jeez, it was chilly today.
I don't think it got much above freezing .............................. and the steady breeze didn't help!
It was great to finish a horrid year with a round of golf, albeit a bit muddy in places!
Didn't duff a chip!
Third consecutive round without losing a ball!
Birdied the 8th for the first time this year having nailed a hybrid to three feet and sinking the putt!
Two of us playing a scramble and shot a nett three under.
Happy days.

Happy New Year to each and every one of you.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2020)

IainP said:



			It's easy to lose track, but have you missed a day?
Well played though.
		
Click to expand...

Honest to God I have got so little concept of what day of the week it is it's scary....no point of reference at all...
Thought it was a Sunday a couple of weeks back - it was a Tuesday...
Lockdown Blues.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2020)

Played the back nine today. It was bitterly cold and the greens were frozen solid. Decent opening par and then missed the green. Pitched onto the front edge (flag at back) and it took off like a rocket into the thick crap. After that struck the ball well but never got a single break. Struggled round in 12 points but hit it far better than the score suggests. Some very random bounces and on another day it could have been a far better score. Really enjoyed the challenge and the company and not a bad way to finish a crap year


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 1, 2021)

Broke my run of 30 or better with a 31.

Ball striking 8/9 good or better, only one was poor.

Highlight was first hole of the year was a birdie, third time I have done that in the last 6 years!

Putting was average at best, frozen greens were hard to judge pace as it either bobbled short or raced past.

Chipping was the same, mostly bare frozen knobbly mud lies #nightmare

Still I can take many positives and know I just need to be patient with the condition as they will improve and work hard on putting and chipping this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 1, 2021)

first game for a week, suprisingly back on full course and the main greens at Nairn. boy was it cold though, that north wind just cut through you.

played ok But we got stuffed , nice to eagle the last to win the back 9 but damag was done on the front 9


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Set up the home range. 
Needed to see where I was hitting the ball on the driver face as smash factor was sub 1.4. Got to wring out everything when your maxed out due to being a fat old boy.
Worked the strike back into the centre picking up ball speed and distance. I was going to map the driver face for poor and best points. 
I then upped my speed a bit by 4mph and it’s okay - I will see what I can do about that in the future.
Played a virtual Round at -9. Had a bogey because I topped the 5 wood, will look at that as well ... hopefully will hit the real course with some talent.


----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Set up the home range.
Needed to see where I was hitting the ball on the driver face as smash factor was sub 1.4. Got to wring out everything when your maxed out due to being a fat old boy.
Worked the strike back into the centre picking up ball speed and distance. I was going to map the driver face for poor and best points.
I then upped my speed a bit by 4mph and it’s okay - I will see what I can do about that in the future.
Played a virtual Round at -9. Had a bogey because I topped the 5 wood, will look at that as well ... hopefully will hit the real course with some talent.
		
Click to expand...

Which gizmo are you using now?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			Which gizmo are you using now?
		
Click to expand...

On the Garmin G80. I just use ball speed and club head speed not too bothered about the yardages as I have my own formula based on ball speed alone.
It’s strange but the virtual round distances are more in keeping with reality for me. I just wished I made all the putts ☹️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2021)

I love 2021

Played the front 9 (off fairly forward yellows) but managed 21 points and that included a five for 1 point on the par 3 first. Struck it really well for a change and made some decent 4-8 footers with the Ping Cadence Anser (feels too light on long putts so not a keeper). The 6th is my nemesis and hit a horrible hybrid off the heel with a low left to right flight. Ended up on a nasty muddy lie pin high and chipped in for birdie. Two good shots into the 9th and a nasty three putt from the fringe (around 20 feet) was annoying but very happy. Even tried to snow but that didn't take the edge off. Fantastic partner too and had a real good chat about our goals and hopes for 2021


----------



## DRW (Jan 1, 2021)

Cancelled the planned trip to Ganton due to change in tiers. 

Replaced it with having a round with son at Llanymynech as he was free today. First round in ages with him (& wife). May look to join there or Hawkstone.

Matchplay drawn at 4:4:1, played pretty good, no lost balls, frozen greens making putting/chipping interesting, forgot how much fun they are great to play again.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2021)

Yesterday was the annual New Year's Day cross country comp, it's our family tradition to play it together but this year we had to play in 2 balls. I always like this one, just a bit of fun, playing a made up 6 hole course with routes not normally taken, although some not so unknown to me 😜. Carried on where I left off on Thursday, striking the ball long and straight, and chipping well. Came in one over gross, happy start to the new year.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Had a virtual round and some practice at the home range. Didn’t score as well as I was pushing my distances and pressuring my strike. As usual best to just go easy but I was at the bottom or top of yardages and chose to use the shorter club and hit harder. I suppose it would be okay with a normal cavity back or hollow head but I like my blades and I will just have to get better.
Jury is out on the driver experiment, swing speed is higher with the std regular shaft but the distance was lower. Ball speed is similar but low end. 
The head is a G400 sft set to std 10 degrees with the NV green ultralite and 9.4 degrees with Alta CB regular.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2021)

At Nairn today nice sunny but cold morning had a 4BBB game , Me and the Doc V's slow Dave and Deep pockets. tight game. all square at the turn, then slow dave birded 10, to go one up. the doc bordied 11 to take all Sq. i then birdied 12, parred 13( with a shot) they were both in the Front bunker off 14 so par was good enough, for the win, then birdied 15 to seal the win. 

played pretty steady no bogeys and 3 birdies, big diff from yesterday, holed about 5 six footers.

tweeked my bad Knee on NYE, so wore my knee brace today, and that really helped, also used a Snell MTB ball, which i'd tried befor but didn't think much of at the time. but pretty Impressed with it TBH. all thanks to Yound Rupert.. he'd had knocked over one of the old bins in the garden full of old ball last night, so when i picked them up this morning i notiticed it and thought i'd give it a try


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2021)

I love 2021

Played the much harder (and wetter and muddier) back nine today. Got it round in 18 points off the whites (which are considerably behind the yellows on some holes). Drove the ball well bar the 12th (still made net par on SI1) and the last which cost me a 7 for one point. Annoyed that I drove the 215 yard 17th (ok needed driver) and then three putted but you can offset that with the sand save on the 15th. Far steadier than before Christmas and very happy. One more round (front nine) tomorrow and then the reality of going back to work hits


----------



## DanFST (Jan 2, 2021)

47 points with 2 blobs today. 

First time in about 4 years I was confident with the way I was swinging.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2021)

DanFST said:



			47 points with 2 blobs today.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Some shooting that especially in winter


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You know when they say someone "doesn't stop talking", and you think ahh that's OK, they're just a bit chatty, no problem 🙂.

But very occasionally, they literally "don't stop talking" 🧐😅

I played 14 holes today, drained 😁
		
Click to expand...

Did StuC pay a visit..?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			This guy outdoes Stu....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2021)

Played as single in a field of two's. Slow, bored, lovely sunshine though. Painfully slow. Just short of 3 1/2 hours. Bring back 4 balls, they are faster.


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2021)

DanFST said:



			47 points with 2 blobs today.

First time in about 4 years I was confident with the way I was swinging.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, did you go round twice?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			This guy outdoes Stu....
		
Click to expand...

what??? Impossible. I’m not having that, I‘ll have to up my chat game😀


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Played this morning, round in 3 hours with a 15 minute stop at the halfway hut as it had stacked up there.

Took out only my hybrids and irons. So I can practice from different distances on holes.
Hit my hybrids pretty poorly. Pulled my irons the majority of the time with the odd sweet one. Like on 17 about 140 down wind, so easy wedge through the green and out into the farmers field some 20 yards past the green.

23 measly points but happy as no unmentionables and started to connect with my irons a lot better.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 3, 2021)

36pts in the sun this morning, couple of silly 3 putts but ball striking was pretty solid today.  Plus no point having a good score when it doesn’t matter.  No doubles on the card today👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 3, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Played this morning, round in 3 hours with a 15 minute stop at the halfway hut as it had stacked up there.

Took out only my hybrids and irons. So I can practice from different distances on holes.
Hit my hybrids pretty poorly. Pulled my irons the majority of the time with the odd sweet one. Like on 17 about 140 down wind, so easy wedge through the green and out into the farmers field some 20 yards past the green.

23 measly points but happy as no unmentionables and started to connect with my irons a lot better.
		
Click to expand...

How is Royal Winch holding up in the current weather?


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			How is Royal Winch holding up in the current weather?
		
Click to expand...

Very good, greens are soft and bobbly. To soft for a roll at the moment, even with 2 balls only still plenty of traffic. Not a lot of roll and the odd mud ball.
Trousers only muddy at the ankles from brushing the foot etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2021)

I love 2021

Played off the whites (front 9) and managed 18 points not swinging as well as I've done in the last few days. Needed driver off the first and managed to get it to the green side bunker on a hole measuring 220 yards. Sand save for par pleasing at the next. Dropped one when my 4 foot putt hit the flag and stayed up (didn't think I'd hit it too hard). Made an obscene bogey (net par) at the 5th. Hooked it sharply off the tee but it rattled around and dropped in bounds and playable. Even the big hook with the provisional rattled the trees in bounds. Guaranteed that won't happen come the first competition. Got to the side of the green in four and great chip stone dead. 

Played with a guy who has joined from Bearwood Lakes (no I don't know why) but who has a lot of friends there and I sneakily suggested come the summer and we can mingle again we take a couple of them on there for a game! Front nine in reasonable winter condition and is drying out well now. Greens were in great nick. So far so good but the spectre of work looms large tomorrow


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2021)

First game in 2021, 18 holes open, and in 2 balls. Played my 12 h/c winter league partner and won 4&3 with no shots given. Love the new Evnrol ER6 putter, getting to the cup much more consistently and no 3 putts (or 5 putts). As all competition play has been knocked on the head for now the decision to allow winter rules everywhere is a good move imo


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 3, 2021)

Virtual round with 3 eagles and a few birdies to record a gross 58 ... going to be a disappointment when I am nowhere near 75 on the real course !! But strike and distances plus distances control is improving.


----------



## kandrew (Jan 3, 2021)

Fist game of 2021 and if this is a sign of things to come I am looking forward to the year. Course is split into 2 nines to allow as many out as posssble and I played a 1 under handicap on the back nine which is usually the harder nine for me. Even better was only havng 1 drive miss the fairway. The couse was in ok condition considering its been closed for the last 2 weeks due to flooding.

Andrew


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 3, 2021)

Only 12 holes open atm so playing 1-9 then repeating 4-9 (if there is a gap) before playing 16-18 to make a par 73 18-holer course. 

Ended up 13 over today, my lowest ever round. Feared the worst after starting double, double, par, triple but then managed to hit a great run of form after that. Hit the turn 10 over before only dropping 3 shots on the "back" 9.

Yes its a shortened course with winter tee's and yes there were 5 temp greens in total but I'm pretty optimistic about the year ahead! Can't wait to get my cards in when the course is fully open again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2021)

Course gone back to full 18 holes on greens with just the one temp and one hole a bit shorter - hitting the ball nicely , putts not dropped but a solid 2 under par round


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

18 points (+4) on the front today.
Beaten by some bloke who seems to get 2 shots on more holes than I get 1 on......
Still, can only play as well as I can and "to handicap" works for me.


----------



## ADB (Jan 3, 2021)

18 holes on the East Course at East Sussex - lovely walk with a good friend, the less said about the golf the better - suffice to say I won with 25 points. As expected very wet, will probably wait until spring to play again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			18 points (+4) on the front today.
Beaten by some bloke who seems to get 2 shots on more holes than I get 1 on......
Still, can only play as well as I can and "to handicap" works for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned that before. Like you say can only play your own ball and affect your own score.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 3, 2021)

Played 18 with my friend Louise today. We have set ourselves a target of 250 birdies between us for 2021. Off to a great start, she birdied the 18th for our only one of the round 😂


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Played 18 with my friend Louise today. We have set ourselves a target of 250 birdies between us for 2021. Off to a great start, she birdied the 18th for our only one of the round 😂
		
Click to expand...

so 50 for you the rest for Louise?


----------



## BrianM (Jan 3, 2021)

Played Kings today, round in just over 3 hours for a 4 ball, played superb tee to green, don’t know where it came from to be honest, not hitting my drives that long but hybrids were solid, 8 shots better than handicap although winter greens, great first round of 2021 😀


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 3, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			so 50 for you the rest for Louise?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah pretty much 😳


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 3, 2021)

19 points today with a blob
Played with a bloke who constantly whines about how many shots he’s giving me. 

Like it’s my fault that WHS gave me 4 extra strokes

It’ll come down when comps/ supps start 👍 but it won’t stop the whingeing 🙄🙄


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Yeah pretty much 😳
		
Click to expand...

I'll be lucky to get more then 20 so loads better then me


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			19 points today with a blob
		
Click to expand...

So thats 19 points then..


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course gone back to full 18 holes on greens with just the one temp and one hole a bit shorter - hitting the ball nicely , putts not dropped but a solid 2 under par round
		
Click to expand...

Phil, what's your handicap?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2021)

Slime said:



			Phil, what's your handicap?
		
Click to expand...

My handicap index is currently at 2.3 👍


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Played 18 with my friend Louise today. We have set ourselves a target of 250 birdies between us for 2021. Off to a great start, she birdied the 18th for our only one of the round 😂
		
Click to expand...

And she calls herself a plus 6 handicapper. Looking forward to getting 15 shots.


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My handicap index is currently at 2.3 👍
		
Click to expand...

You could have been a Cat 1 golfer.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

richart said:



			You could have been a Cat 1 golfer.

Click to expand...

Was that said with a ProV1 in each cheek?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2021)

richart said:



			You could have been a Cat 1 golfer.

Click to expand...

I got so close - think I needed to play on the Links 🤔


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I got so close - think I needed to play on the Links 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You will always be a solid Cat 2 golfer to me Phil.


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Was that said with a ProV1 in each cheek?
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t got that big a mouth thank you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2021)

richart said:



			You will always be a solid Cat 2 golfer to me Phil.

Click to expand...

I think that’s the level to be at 👍 win some nice Stableford handicap board comps as I go along 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 3, 2021)

My best round for a long time. And like every round it could easily have been soooo much better. 

Shot 85 which is +13. OK, we were off the blue tees which are only 6147 yards. But it was very cold, windy and there was no roll on the fairways. 

As an experiment I put a stiff, tipped short (3 wood length) shaft in my driver to see if I could eliminate and only took my irons to get more course practice with them and to try and play more within myself. 

The sorter driver shaft experiment worked as far as hitting fairways was concerned. 11 of 14 hit the other 3 only just missed. Although one of those was into a pond 🤦. However I only averaged 200 yards with it. 

Hit the irons pretty well. A couple slightly thin and one fat. But on the whole pretty accurate with decent distance control. I've been working on getting my grip more neutral as it was weak, and shortening my backswing. That seems to be becoming more comfortable now. 

The greens were a bit bumpy and a few short putts. 

The most annoying thing was a quadruple bogie on 9 hitting 2 into the water and a 3 putt followed by a double on 10 when we were hit by a 10 minute sleet storm. 

All in all, it was a most enjoyable round.


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2021)

Playing this afternoon. Wish me luck. 

Dressed like an artic explorer. Surely it can't be as cold as the forum meet at Silloth ?


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think that’s the level to be at 👍 win some nice Stableford handicap board comps as I go along 👍
		
Click to expand...

 Wniter foursomes counts as a Major when you are a Cat 2 golfer.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice early front 9 today.
Playing with another member,mhad a blast, playing with him again tomorrow. He's quite new to golf so I shall attempt to furnish him with snippets of useless information to ensure I beat him
Not a bad player, lots of potential.
+3(19 points) for me - played pretty solidly in a brisk breeze


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2021)

Well it was yesterday - spotted at 14:56 time available with a.n.other so decided to join him and see how many we got in.  In the end we played 11 - though as we played to the green at 16:20pm we weren't able to see where our ball had been going. But it was fun.


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Playing this afternoon. Wish me luck. 

Dressed like an artic explorer. Surely it can't be as cold as the forum meet at Silloth ?

Click to expand...

Turned out ok. Not too cold or windy. Heath in cracking condition with greens and fairways just cut. Nice bit of run on drives and greens smooth which helped me shoot 76 gross for 41 points. Unfortunately no blobs. Finishing with a birdie is always nice.

Probably last round Boris will allow me for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Turned out ok. Not too cold or windy. Heath in cracking condition with greens and fairways just cut. Nice bit of run on drives and greens smooth which helped me shoot 76 gross for 41 points. Unfortunately no blobs. Finishing with a birdie is always nice.

Probably last round Boris will allow me for a while.

Click to expand...

Great, was going to play Friday which would be my first game since a couple of days before lock down 2


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2021)

round at Nairn this morning, dull and cold. lost the Snell Ball in the top of the new fairway bunker on 10

Robo had his phone with him and was keeping tabs on what Nicola was about to announce, looks like it could have been our last MWF comp, in 4 balls at least.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Turned out ok. Not too cold or windy. Heath in cracking condition with greens and fairways just cut. Nice bit of run on drives and greens smooth which helped me shoot 76 gross for 41 points. Unfortunately no blobs. Finishing with a birdie is always nice.

Probably last round Boris will allow me for a while.

Click to expand...

Why were you off the reds


Joking aside that's tidy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well it was yesterday - spotted at 14:56 time available with a.n.other so decided to join him and see how many we got in.  In the end we played 11 - though as we played to the green at 16:20pm we weren't able to see where our ball had been going. But it was fun.
		
Click to expand...

You need to get to Specsavers, we putted out on the 18th at 4:45 yesterday 😜


----------



## Spoon (Jan 4, 2021)

Played rubbish with some flashes of good stuff. Great round though, lovely day and first out. Got paired up with a sound guy who was pretty much same level as me so all good (i usually play solo). I lipped out 9...yes, 9 times! Neither of us could believe it by the end. Still battled round for a 96... Not my best and could have/should have been alot better, but I still feel like I'm improving at a good rate.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 6, 2021)

Good 18 holes at Dunbar today, full course, 2 balls only, about 2 1/2 hours, put in a GP card, probably going to go up by one eighth of 0.9 so 0.1, just like the old days !


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Good 18 holes at Dunbar today, full course, 2 balls only, about 2 1/2 hours, put in a GP card, probably going to go up by one eighth of 0.9 so 0.1, just like the old days !
		
Click to expand...

lucky you were on Full course today, we were on winter greens as there had been a heavy frost overnight, -4 at Nairn. apart from that it was a beautiful day. bright sunshin without a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Junior (Jan 6, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Good 18 holes at Dunbar today, full course, 2 balls only, about 2 1/2 hours, put in a GP card, probably going to go up by one eighth of 0.9 so 0.1, just like the old days !
		
Click to expand...

Very nice.  Loved Dunbar when I visited this Summer.  It was in great condition.   I could happily play my golf around there.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 6, 2021)

Junior said:



			Very nice.  Loved Dunbar when I visited this Summer.  It was in great condition.   I could happily play my golf around there.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it Junior, it really is a great course, it's up there as one of the very best in East Lothian, full 12 months a year of great golf, fantastic condition at the moment given the weather we have had recently


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2021)

Boy it was cold out there today, winter greens again so just had a match against the doc, old style... with Stymies. going to give it a miss tomorrow as the forecaste is the same... bright but cold.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2021)

had a wonder aound the course, still frozen and winter greens, but good to get out none the less


----------



## AliMc (Jan 15, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Glad you enjoyed it Junior, it really is a great course, it's up there as one of the very best in East Lothian, full 12 months a year of great golf, fantastic condition at the moment given the weather we have had recently
		
Click to expand...

Just heard that one of our group had a Hole in One today, against par of 5,5,3 started 7,6,1 and shot 73, two over, hope he had a GP scorecard going, drinks all round when we get back into the clubhouse.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2021)

had a game with slow dave at Nairn, remarkably back on full greens apart from 3 and 13, which where still frozen.

was 5 down at the turn, but then started to play well and got it back to all sq on 15, then blocked my drive OOB on 16 and then 3 putt 17 from 10 ft to lose

not a soaul on the course when we tee's off at 9.30 despite the tee sheet booked solid not to mention getting the same guys tee time again on friday, thats pretty much every Sat since Aug (except the dawn comps) books the sam time every week then cancels on Friday


----------



## BrianM (Jan 17, 2021)

Played this morning at Fortrose, full greens in play and round in 2 hours 20mins as a 2 ball.
Played pretty decent in a strong wind for the first 5 holes, driving was straight but again lacking distance, hybrids decent as well, highlight was my pitching though, from 70 / 80 yards, just all over the pins, very unusual for me 😂😂
Glad to get out 😀


----------



## AliMc (Jan 17, 2021)

Good game at Dunbar this morning, full course, still in great condition, GP score 78, HI probably 7.4 to 7.1 but still off 8, need to get it down !


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Jan 17, 2021)

I am extremely envious. Dunbar is one of my favourite courses on that coastline. Meanwhile, here in one of the darkest corners of Yorkshire, survival is foremost in everyone's minds. Even if golf was allowed, I don't think our course would have been playable THIS YEAR. We had six inches of snow on Thursday, now we have floods.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 18, 2021)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I am extremely envious. Dunbar is one of my favourite courses on that coastline. Meanwhile, here in one of the darkest corners of Yorkshire, survival is foremost in everyone's minds. Even if golf was allowed, I don't think our course would have been playable THIS YEAR. We had six inches of snow on Thursday, now we have floods.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we are very lucky !


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2021)

Not a bad day, stiff breeze, but sunny. only one winter green on 13, ground still frozen as its pretty sheltered.

played with a mate who's a Dentist.... he was moaning the whole way round he had toothache, declined my offer to pull it out for him though!!


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 21, 2021)

Cracking day out there on the 'Ludie - Yesterday and last night's weather seemed to have put people off playing (I noticed loads of free bookings when I looked at BRS to check that the course was open this morning) so I had nobody at all in front of me - While the full Medal course is open there were only nine holes of the Ashludie open (1-7, 10 and 18) as there's a lot of water lying on some of the other holes. 

The holes that were open were in tip top condition for winter though and playing off proper tees and greens. 

First time I've played since end of September/start of October so nine holes were probably about right for me. Enjoyed it an awful lot, given the rain we've had it the last month I was amazed at how good the course was and the weather was fine apart from the 35mph wind - got home and had to take layers off to cool down.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 23, 2021)

Beautiful day today - just above/about freezing but no wind to speak of and wall-to-wall blue skies - course was very firm but only a little frost showing (largely on the North side of tees where the sun hadn't reached). Still only nine holes open on the Ashludie and the puddles on the closed holes are now solid ice. 

It was packed - or as packed as it can be with two balls, very little evidence of social distancing around the course - two golfers stopping for a chat and standing an arms length apart as they catch up on the gossip doesn't strike me as following current advice and I saw lots of that one and off the course today. 

After Thursday's sprint around a largely empty course it felt slow - I stood on the last tee and checked the time as I waited to play - an hour and 30 mins for 8 holes is pretty slow for two balls here. It was no chore to be standing around waiting for short spells in this weather though. 

Used my new Apple watch with Golfshot app for distances - seems to work fine, not that you want to be landing approach shots on the green at the moment - it's bump and run conditions out there.

Pic shows the gentlemen behind me playing the par 3 6th as I waited to tee off on the 7th - that is the moon in an otherwise completely blue sky.


----------



## IanG (Jan 23, 2021)

Stunning day at North Berwick today but far too bouncy on the frozen ground to worry about the score. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Beautiful day today - just above/about freezing but no wind to speak of and wall-to-wall blue skies - course was very firm but only a little frost showing (largely on the North side of tees where the sun hadn't reached). Still only nine holes open on the Ashludie and the puddles on the closed holes are now solid ice.

It was packed - or as packed as it can be with two balls, very little evidence of social distancing around the course - two golfers stopping for a chat and standing an arms length apart as they catch up on the gossip doesn't strike me as following current advice and I saw lots of that one and off the course today.

After Thursday's sprint around a largely empty course it felt slow - I stood on the last tee and checked the time as I waited to play - an hour and 30 mins for 8 holes is pretty slow for two balls here. It was no chore to be standing around waiting for short spells in this weather though.

Used my new Apple watch with Golfshot app for distances - seems to work fine, not that you want to be landing approach shots on the green at the moment - it's bump and run conditions out there.

Pic shows the gentlemen behind me playing the par 3 6th as I waited to tee off on the 7th - that is the moon in an otherwise completely blue sky.

View attachment 34664

Click to expand...

looks nice that still the Ashlundie?

frozen solid up here and really cold -1 even with the sun out. almost didn't make it as all my car doors were frozen so couldn't get in the car .

why was it slow? were were round 18 in 2 hours dead as a 2 ball, mind you not a soul on the course when we tee's off


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			looks nice that still the Ashlundie?

frozen solid up here and really cold -1 even with the sun out. almost didn't make it as all my car doors were frozen so couldn't get in the car .

why was it slow? were were round 18 in 2 hours dead as a 2 ball, mind you not a soul on the course when we tee's off
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's the Ashludie - It's solid here but I could get a tee in so not completely brick hard. Greens were pretty true but woe betide anyone landing an approach on the full on them - it'd be straight off the back and chip it back on - as I found on the last.

Think the speed was just down to how busy it was - the two guys in front of me were a bit annoying as they always stopped and watched each other play their shot rather than going to their own ball - and also had regular pauses for a chat - but I could see that in front of them that they had nowhere to go, it was backed up and if they'd played each hole quickly they'd have waited to play every shot (as I did) - I was just under an hour for nine holes on Thursday - but as I said it wasn't a chore being out there - gorgeous day and there's people a lot worse off than us at the moment


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 23, 2021)

IanG said:



			Stunning day at North Berwick today but far too bouncy on the frozen ground to worry about the score. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.  

View attachment 34665

Click to expand...

Gorgeous Ian - I'm going to have to get my brother in law to invite me down again once this is all over. Last time we were there was a few years ago in between Christmas and New Year and the day we played was just like today - poured the day after.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 23, 2021)

IanG said:



			Stunning day at North Berwick today but far too bouncy on the frozen ground to worry about the score. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.  

View attachment 34665

Click to expand...

Good that you were able to play today, some holes are still covered in snow at Dunbar so no go for us, may be middle of next week if the temperature doesn't increase soon, longest spell I can remember the course being closed for a long long time


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 24, 2021)

IanG said:



			Stunning day at North Berwick today but far too bouncy on the frozen ground to worry about the score. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.  

View attachment 34665

Click to expand...

We had a good day today as well cold but no wind, greens were a bit frosty which made putting a lottery so scoring was low but it was still good to be able to play.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2021)

another nice day here but cold again so winter greens.

due to some abusing the tee sheet we are now only allowed to play twice a week on the Main course, which is what the other local clubs are doing as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

my 2nd and last game of the week.. despite the forecaste for dry and sunny, as soon as we got to the 2nd green it started chucking it down. got soaked as according to the FC it wasn't going to rain no waterproofs Brolly and a carry bag


----------



## AliMc (Jan 29, 2021)

Back on full course at Dunbar today, played first seven and last four, bitterly cold NE wind, greens great though considering how much snow and ice there's been


----------



## AliMc (Jan 31, 2021)

Beautiful day at Dunbar today, course in great nick, GP score 77, should be good enough for 0.4 cut to HI and playing from 8 to 7, going in the right direction 😀


----------



## Curls (Jan 31, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Beautiful day at Dunbar today, course in great nick, GP score 77, should be good enough for 0.4 cut to HI and playing from 8 to 7, going in the right direction 😀
		
Click to expand...

I’m so bloody happy for you. 

😉

Na I’m just messing, good to see someone A playing golf, B Playing good golf and C getting a CUT. I remember those. Taste like victory beer. 

Lockdown lifting in time for the long evening last would be very welcome indeed... Meanwhile we live vicariously through you - golf on!


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 13, 2021)

1st swings in 3 months 
Was 1°C and flakes of snow during warm-up - forgot what an off-strike cold shot felt like 
Played 9 holes as 'general play' so counts under WHS (somehow)
Played well tee to green so cant complain  - 3 good reg pars but with four 3 putts and another green chunk elsewhere) = 19 points
May go out tomorrow


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2021)

Played the kings today for the first time in a while, good to have a hit but the course really needs some TLC, Winter greens were pretty much all mud patches and the course only opened yesterday. really ill though out locations all pretty much on water run off area's , a few of the main greens has MTB skid marks on and a few with Dog poo on the edges. pretty much all the ponds had tee markers, red stakes and even a couple of the life buoys on them along with the housings. its a real shame


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2021)

beautiful morning at Nairn, breezy though


----------



## DanFST (Feb 18, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			beautiful morning at Nairn, breezy though
	View attachment 35099

Click to expand...

Green with envy! Play well!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Green with envy! Play well!
		
Click to expand...

i did actually, played with my mate whos' off +2 and he hits it way past me most of the time, hit a few really good ones and he hit a lot of bad ones, but he hadn't touched a club in two weeks
	


did look like we might get hit by some bad weather on 9, but just went down the firth


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2021)

back on the full course today and despite the forcaste which was for heavy rain, it was pretty nice out there, not a drop of rain or so much as a cloud in the sky. Greens were running really well as they had been hand cut due to the warm temps the last 5 days. 

the highlight though wasn't any of the golf, but we think we spotted a Golden Eagle, My PP was convinced, the Docs a bit of a twitcher. it was being mobbed by Crows and way too big to be a buzzard,  one of the fields closeby had a big flock of Geese feeding in it which instantly took flight, it then turned North and headed toward Sutherland. he thought it might have been one of the Pair that were released up near Golspie.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

Quite happy to not be able to play today, 40mph plus wind and torrential rain, mid summer already here


----------



## AliMc (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Quite happy to not be able to play today, 40mph plus wind and torrential rain, mid summer already here 

Click to expand...

Yeah managed 1 - 6, 17 & 18 at Dunbar today, unbelievable wind, trollies blowing over, Bobble hats blowing off and balls getting blown off tees !


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Yeah managed 1 - 6, 17 & 18 at Dunbar today, unbelievable wind, trollies blowing over, Bobble hats blowing off and balls getting blown off tees !
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't have fancied walking through the hole in the wall next to the sea in that...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Quite happy to not be able to play today, 40mph plus wind and torrential rain, mid summer already here 

Click to expand...

Isnt that a standard day at Silloth


----------



## AliMc (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Wouldn't have fancied walking through the hole in the wall next to the sea in that...

Click to expand...

That was exactly where the bobble hat parted company with the head !


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Quite happy to not be able to play today, 40mph plus wind and torrential rain, mid summer already here 

Click to expand...

16mph and heavy showers here today - 10mph and dry for my tee time tomorrow or just the level where the commentators on SKY say "The wind's got up and he's going to have to allow for it".


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Isnt that a standard day at Silloth 

Click to expand...

Only for 350 days of the year  
All joking aside rain often blows over so as long as you don't mind playing in the wind all is good


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

AliMc said:



			That was exactly where the bobble hat parted company with the head !
		
Click to expand...

I can just image that...

Quite scary standing on that tee when its blowing and the tide's in I imagine


----------



## AliMc (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I can just image that...

Quite scary standing on that tee when its blowing and the tide's in I imagine
		
Click to expand...

Yeah fairly often it's aim along the along the line of the wall and let the breeze drift it back into play !


----------



## BrianM (Feb 19, 2021)

Played Fortrose today, started off badly but gave myself a talking to and played ‘proper’ golf for 13 holes, driving was absolutely superb, best I’ve driven the ball in ages.
Have got the buzz back, hopefully out next Friday as well.
Strong winds as well today but in glorious sunshine.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 20, 2021)

Lovely morning out there - apart from being overdressed, there's not a lot of room in the pencil bag for discarding layers. 11 holes in just under an hour and a half, never pressed, never held up. There are puddles on some of the holes but course was dry otherwise, massive difference from even a couple of days ago, gotta love links courses.

Got to say 'Go in' as my tee shot on the 6th was in the air - always a good moment - tap in birdie.

Out first tomorrow just after 7am - can't wait.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Lovely morning out there - apart from being overdressed, there's not a lot of room in the pencil bag for discarding layers. 11 holes in just under an hour and a half, never pressed, never held up. There are puddles on some of the holes but course was dry otherwise, massive difference from even a couple of days ago, gotta love links courses.

Got to say 'Go in' as my tee shot on the 6th was in the air - always a good moment - tap in birdie.

Out first tomorrow just after 7am - can't wait.

View attachment 35132

Click to expand...

still dark here till 7.30, our first time at the moment is 8.30


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 20, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			still dark here till 7.30, our first time at the moment is 8.30
		
Click to expand...

Same as yesterday here, 40mph plus winds and torrential rain 

Good weather for lockdown non golf


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Same as yesterday here, 40mph plus winds and torrential rain 

Good weather for lockdown non golf 

Click to expand...

its was lovely here this morning, little or no wind for the front 9 and bright sunshine, at one point i was down to shirtsleeves, even slow dave stripped of his 14 layers and bobble hat for a few holes.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 20, 2021)

9 hole general play = 16 points
well where do you want me to start
My 4 putt, my two three putts, or my par with my second ball


----------



## Boomy (Feb 20, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			its was lovely here this morning, little or no wind for the front 9 and bright sunshine, at one point i was down to shirtsleeves, even slow dave stripped of his 14 layers and bobble hat for a few holes.
	View attachment 35136

View attachment 35137

View attachment 35138

Click to expand...

That looks like one of those golf course things I vaguely remember from last year 🤔


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 21, 2021)

Well that was lovely this morning - off at 7.12, nominally 15 minutes before sunrise here but it wasn't at all gloomy. Bit of a breeze (the sort at times where the PGA Tour stops playing) but it was just base layer and hoodie weather - no jacket required. Best I've been in a long time tee to green results wise but couldn't get putts to drop.

On holiday from my day job this week as second grandchild is due on Wednesday so we'll be on call to look after my favourite little person, got two, possibly three football matches to photograph, club membership should be sorted in a  couple of days and by this time next week I'll be a season ticket holder for the Medal as well as the Ashludie - out next on Tuesday - life is pretty good at the moment.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 21, 2021)

Well what can I say, it was good to get back out and play this weekend, course is looking good and the weather wasn't to bad either.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

Meant to be a storm here so we debated whether to head out but it wasn't raining when we got up so off we set. As it was we got round bone dry, although it threatened to pour a couple of times, back in the house and can hear rain battering down on the conservatory roof so excellent timing. 

It was pretty windy out there at times but the weather report seemed to have put off a lot of other people and we saw just two other people playing so pretty much millionaires golf.

Hit a five iron into the 7th with the wind howling that felt absolutely beautiful - got up there and it was pin high - love that feeling.



2nd green with short 3rd (100yards) tee behind flag - 6th green is on the left



5th green



Looking back down the 9th with 10th green on the left of picture


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Meant to be a storm here so we debated whether to head out but it wasn't raining when we got up so off we set. As it was we got round bone dry, although it threatened to pour a couple of times, back in the house and can hear rain battering down on the conservatory roof so excellent timing.

It was pretty windy out there at times but the weather report seemed to have put off a lot of other people and we saw just two other people playing so pretty much millionaires golf.

Hit a five iron into the 7th with the wind howling that felt absolutely beautiful - got up there and it was pin high - love that feeling.

View attachment 35238

2nd green with short 3rd (100yards) tee behind flag - 6th green is on the left

View attachment 35240

5th green

View attachment 35241

Looking back down the 9th with 10th green on the left of picture
		
Click to expand...

is that the Ashlundie still?
due to play at 12.30 today and after yesterdays fantastic weather its a bit of a let down today, wet and overcaste looking, bet it rains at 12.40


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			is that the Ashlundie still?
due to play at 12.30 today and after yesterdays fantastic weather its a bit of a let down today, wet and overcaste looking, bet it rains at 12.40 

Click to expand...

Yep that's the 'Ludie - there will be pics of the Medal over the summer I'd think.

Nasty weather appears to have started now and I've got a football match to photograph tonight - if it's still bad then (as forecast) I can see me shooting it from the stands - the only benefit of no fans in the ground is that photographers can escape the worst of the weather like that, normally we'd just get soaked.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Yep that's the 'Ludie - there will be pics of the Medal over the summer I'd think.

Nasty weather appears to have started now and I've got a football match to photograph tonight - if it's still bad then (as forecast) I can see me shooting it from the stands - the only benefit of no fans in the ground is that photographers can escape the worst of the weather like that, normally we'd just get soaked.
		
Click to expand...

next time i'm down at Dundee Airport i will have to pop over for a game on there, played the main course many times, but never "Lundie"

we are supposed to be going back to Panmure this autumn, might have tp mention it to the organiser for one of our extra games


----------



## AliMc (Feb 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			next time i'm down at Dundee Airport i will have to pop over for a game on there, played the main course many times, but never "Lundie"

we are supposed to be going back to Panmure this autumn, might have tp mention it to the organiser for one of our extra games
		
Click to expand...

Played Panmure for the first time 2 years ago as part of our reciprocal's, loved it, hoping to get back there again this year


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Played Panmure for the first time 2 years ago as part of our reciprocal's, loved it, hoping to get back there again this year
		
Click to expand...

enjoyable course, there was one hole that looked a bit of an afterthought, par 3 15th, the rest outstanding. we all enjoyed it despite most of us getting lost and playing the wrong hole on i think it was the 6th.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			enjoyable course, there was one hole that looked a bit of an afterthought, par 3 15th, the rest outstanding. we all enjoyed it despite most of us getting lost and playing the wrong hole on i think it was the 6th.
		
Click to expand...

Could have been worse - I once saw a group come through the trees and tee up on the 9th of our Medal course - they'd thought it was part of Pannie


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Could have been worse - I once saw a group come through the trees and tee up on the 9th of our Medal course - they'd thought it was part of Pannie
		
Click to expand...

isn't there also one of these urban myths about some tourists starting on one and finishing on the other same as Royal Aberdeen/Murcar?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			isn't there also one of these urban myths about some tourists starting on one and finishing on the other same as Royal Aberdeen/Murcar?
		
Click to expand...

I'd think it very possible - to be fair there's days I've played the front nine of a links downwind and wished there was another nine holes down wind instead of back into a gale - must be possible on some adjacent courses - taxi back to the start afterwards.


----------



## AliMc (Feb 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			enjoyable course, there was one hole that looked a bit of an afterthought, par 3 15th, the rest outstanding. we all enjoyed it despite most of us getting lost and playing the wrong hole on i think it was the 6th.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny that, the 2 from my 4 ball who had both played it before both said that it was the weakest hole on the course, I thought it was fine, made routine par, but yeah there are some great holes


----------



## AliMc (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Could have been worse - I once saw a group come through the trees and tee up on the 9th of our Medal course - they'd thought it was part of Pannie
		
Click to expand...

One of the best stories of a similar nature was of an apprentice greenkeeper at Lundin Links who was sent out to rake bunkers and ended up over the wall on Leven, they just let him get on with it !


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I'd think it very possible - to be fair there's days I've played the front nine of a links downwind and wished there was another nine holes down wind instead of back into a gale - must be possible on some adjacent courses - taxi back to the start afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Lundin and Leven Links as well only a small wall between them, i think there is even a stile over it too.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Lundin and Leven Links as well only a small wall between them, i think there is even a stile over it too.
		
Click to expand...

That was one of the places I was thinking about - almost quoted it but the point you'd jump the wall is after the fourth so didn't fit my nine downwind scenario - Monifieth Medal onto Pannie would give you 7 out of 8 downwind from the first (if it was blowing from the West) with just the seventh going back into it.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			That was one of the places I was thinking about - almost quoted it but the point you'd jump the wall is after the fourth so didn't fit my nine downwind scenario - Monifieth Medal onto Pannie would give you 7 out of 8 downwind from the first (if it was blowing from the West) with just the seventh going back into it.
		
Click to expand...

Murcar to Royal Aberdeen would be the whole back nine, but from what i remember the Prev wind is the other way when i've played it


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2021)

Weather much better Today


----------



## AliMc (Feb 24, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Weather much better Today
	View attachment 35266
View attachment 35267
View attachment 35268

Click to expand...

Looks great, still a bit windy at Dunbar but had a great game none the less


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 25, 2021)

Lovely morning but pretty windy here - enough breeze that they'd definitely stop playing on the PGA tour - which had a benefit in that as my tee shot at the 10th was in the air I thought 'That's going to be an eagle putt' - sadly it landed in an area which had been flooded last week - that took the forward momentum off it and it stopped five yards short of the green. Fine walk to start the day - chilling out now before the two year old arrives for an afternoon of mayhem.



Short 100 yard 3rd on Ashludie Links, photographed from the mound which blocks your view of the high side of the green from the tee - tricky with a 35mph following wind - my ball is just off the back.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Lovely morning but pretty windy here - enough breeze that they'd definitely stop playing on the PGA tour - which had a benefit in that as my tee shot at the 10th was in the air I thought 'That's going to be an eagle putt' - sadly it landed in an area which had been flooded last week - that took the forward momentum off it and it stopped five yards short of the green. Fine walk to start the day - chilling out now before the two year old arrives for an afternoon of mayhem.

View attachment 35275

Short 100 yard 3rd on Ashludie Links, photographed from the mound which blocks your view of the high side of the green from the tee - tricky with a 35mph following wind - my ball is just off the back.
		
Click to expand...

can't you go and play the Championship course for a change? i'd like to see some photo's of that

its windy here today, but in saying that its windy more often than not on a links course, playing at 11.30 today


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 25, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			can't you go and play the Championship course for a change? i'd like to see some photo's of that

its windy here today, but in saying that its windy more often than not on a links course, playing at 11.30 today
		
Click to expand...

April 1st my season ticket for the Medal becomes active, may have a wander with a camera before that - yep it's windy here most of the time but t'was particularly blowy for a sunny day this morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2021)

Brutal on the front 9, really blowing out there today


----------



## DRW (Feb 25, 2021)

Could we rename the thread :-

I played today and dont live in England or Wales.... **


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 26, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful day here today - weather app says 10mph winds but I doubt it's anything like that, barely felt any breeze and it's going to be a day of glorious sunshine - Off at 7.48 and didn't see anyone in front of us all the way, millionaires golf - back to back birdies at 9 and 10 and hit the ball pretty well from the start - enjoyed that - hopefully more of the same on Sunday morning.

In other news; Had a message this morning telling me that my new Nike 270G shoes arrive today, so may try them out at the weekend, but what is it with courier companies delivering stuff days before the scheduled date (I'm looking at you DPD) - these are due to arrive Monday.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 26, 2021)

Played Fortrose this morning, round in just over 2 hours.
Started off slowly then hit a cracking 3 wood, my second shot into the par 5, 4th, just short of the green.
My confidence grew from there and played brilliant stuff after that, driving was super and short game was excellent, felt like a real golfer 😂😂
Putting was a bit hit or miss which was all down to me as the greens are superb.


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Played Fortrose this morning, *round in just over 2 hours.*
Started off slowly then hit a cracking 3 wood, my second shot into the par 5, 4th, just short of the green.
My confidence grew from there and played brilliant stuff after that, driving was super and short game was excellent, felt like a real golfer 😂😂
Putting was a bit hit or miss which was all down to me as the greens are superb.
		
Click to expand...

You have my condolences.


----------



## IainP (Feb 26, 2021)

DRW said:



			Could we rename the thread :-

I played today and dont live in England or Wales.... **

Click to expand...

& only pictures like this to be allowed 😉😂


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2021)

IainP said:



			& only pictures like this to be allowed 😉😂
		
Click to expand...






A mere zephyr.


----------



## IanM (Feb 26, 2021)

I found this thread down a dark corridor,  next to the Carlsberg Complaints Department


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			A mere zephyr. 

Click to expand...

Another mere Zephyr;


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			Another mere Zephyr;

View attachment 35315

Click to expand...

That's a Zodiac.


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2021)

Bugger, wrong picture. 

Is this any better?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2021)

what a day, even down to shirtsleeves by the 12th, even slow dave was cursing the fact he hadn't worn his shorts, not me throught the sun beating of the pale milk bottles would have been off putting. only a one maybe 2 club wind as well. onlt down side was we caught up to ladies on the 4th who we then had to wait on every shot, but still round in under 3 and half. had my firts flyer with the JPX, hitting and 8 fron the 2nd cut on the 9th, 148 to the flag but was looking on a 140 shot with the wind as there is a downslope front to back. Flew the green by some 20 yards onto Cawdors land OOB.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2021)

I walked round my course today. It was absolutely perfect weather for golf. Heart-breaking.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 27, 2021)

Didn't get out for a hit today as I had to go to the other side of Scotland to photograph a football match - It was beautiful sunshine as I left Monifieth and I believe it was sunny all day - It dulled down as I traversed the central belt but it was still warm when i arrived on the banks of the Clyde - decent wee trip and - early start with 7am tee time tomorrow - I'm second tee time out - hopefully the 6.54am boys don't take any more than 4 and half hours.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lovely little walk around eleven holes this morning - Medal is back to full course and the Ashludie will be by next weekend.

Gorgeous morning and course was busy, birdied the 9th for second round in a row to be out in 38 - missed a four foot putt for birdie at 18th - not sure whether to be annoyed about the miss or pleased with the approach which was one of those ones you know is close the moment you hit it.

Not sure if we are allowed to use the putting green apart from pre-round but will need to find out - weakest part of my game for last year, and practicing on a carpet hasn't helped.

In general though - happy, a privilege to be out there.



4th green Ashludie Links with 15th green of Medal behind



5th green Ashludie Links


6th green Ashludie Links


----------



## BrianM (Feb 28, 2021)

Fortrose this morning with the old man, was slow all the way round, 3 hours for our 2 ball.
Never hit the dizzy heights off the last few rounds but still not terrible either, just missed my birdie putt on the 18th a highlight, seemed to catch every shot heavy, not sure how.....
Hardly a breath of wind and glorious sunshine 😀


----------



## AliMc (Feb 28, 2021)

Beautiful day at Sunny Dunny today, very enjoyable game, shot 5 over for another 0.4 cut to new HI of 5.6, 30 putts with the new Spider X putter


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2021)

Played like an absolute idiot today but somehow managed to come in with a 7 over 78. No idea where that came from as I couldn't hit straight off the tee and my putting was not great.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 1, 2021)

Beautiful sunshine all day today here - so it was something of a shock to head out the door for my 4pm tee time to discover that a haar had drifted in off the Tay estuary - so it was chilly out there.

Was primarily out to try out my new Cobra one length hybrid and quickly discovered it not as easy to hit as I'd hoped, very easy to top as anyone who saw me tee off on the early par fours would have seen. 

I had to slow down my tempo to finally get a decent shot out of it but when I did it was lovely, lowish trajectory which is what you want around here. If I can get it tamed then it will be very useful in the summer. Hit a few good ones then threw in another top and it continued a bit like that - needs work but there's promise there - and it's incredible for bump and runs around the green so it will stay in the bag for a bit.

The Ashludie goes to full 18 holes tomorrow so we'll have all 36 holes at our place open.



18th green on the Medal Course - pictures don't really give an impression of how misty it was



6th green on the Ashludie Course


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

cold and overcaste at Nairn yesterday, but no wind at all. 

had a great front 9 with 5 birdies, but 3 and 5 are under 300 yards. good start on the back, but then really caught a drive, alas it was going left never to be seen again, might be in the ladies Toilets my PP though he was on a streak when i again hit a wayward drive down 13 where he was middle of the fairway and easily reachable in two. i found mine luckily the greenstaff had been trimming some tree's so hacked out. managed to get my 3rd on the green,but left with a 35 fter for par. My pp was on the back, i then sank the putt for par and he 3 putted
we had a great game and were around in under 3 hours without rushing or running


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2021)

nice sunny day, but the air was very heavy and the ball wasn't really traveling. Slow Dave played very well and hit some great drives, holed a lot of tricky putts too... FYI i got humped


----------



## BrianM (Mar 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			nice sunny day, but the air was very heavy and the ball wasn't really traveling. Slow Dave played very well and hit some great drives, holed a lot of tricky putts too... FYI i got humped

Click to expand...

Cracking day for it though ☀️☀️


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2021)

Out for nine holes after work to try out my new bag and have another go at taming the one length Cobra hybrid - both reasonably successful. Driving was poor tonight but short irons at the moment are the best I've ever hit them. I would have kept going but once the sun went below the horizon it got very cold - though it featured a beautiful sky. First full eighteen holes of the year first thing on Sunday morning.



New bag rests on the 6th tee of the Ashludie.



3rd green on the short (100 yard) par3 on the Ashludie has a fair bit of elevation - anything which doesn't quite make the green will leave this chip.



Approach from the rough of the right of the Ashludie's 8th - this fairway was under water ten days ago.



Nice sunset from the 8th green on the Ashludie.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2021)

glad i got a game in yesterday, bright but a cold wind, its peeing it down this moring


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			glad i got a game in yesterday, bright but a cold wind, its peeing it down this moring
		
Click to expand...

Lovely down here this morning old boy.
Frustrating morning, shot a 6 over 77 but was 2 over in the 15th tee and complacency crept in as I carved my drive in to the trees. Triple recorded there.
Silly dropped shots on 17 and 18 compounded it.

Still, nice to be out in good weather.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Lovely down here this morning old boy.
Frustrating morning, shot a 6 over 77 but was 2 over in the 15th tee and complacency crept in as I carved my drive in to the trees. Triple recorded there.
Silly dropped shots on 17 and 18 compounded it.

Still, nice to be out in good weather.
		
Click to expand...

TBH its brightened up here now, put in a card??


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 9, 2021)

Out to get first card marked to get my first handicap in four years today - lovely morning here - weather app said 10mph winds from the south - which basically means there's no wind to speak off. Started badly but after first couple of holes played very nicely, had a couple of birdies and could/should have had at least another couple. Reasonably happy with final score and way I played - there's a bit better in there too I think. 

That's my first full 18 holes of the year in and I was impressed with the greens - round in 2 and a half hours, never rushed, obviously getting a card marked so holed every putt - enjoyed that.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2021)

nice morning for it, with a bit of breeze, plaed well on the front 9 into the wind was crap downwind... hit some real stickers today


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 11, 2021)

A rather blustery evening.

Weather forecast said gusting to 40mph - well it seemed to be constantly blowing at about that sort of speed when I went out for a hit after work - hardly anyone out there so mixed it up a bit - playing first four on the 'Ludie then 10-14 on the Medal before finishing by playing 13 and 9 on the 'Ludie to get back to the start.

Even with a hat on the hood was up on my hoodie for most of the time - and the 'Hot hands' hand warmers were invaluable but it stayed dry despite a couple of storms threatening to hit the course before they raced down the Tay estuary and out to sea.

I'd forgotten how much wider the Medal is than the Ashludie - looking forward to playing it a fair bit this summer. Largely pleased with how I played, especially into the wind which was pretty much behind me or right in my face on all the holes I played.

Forecast to be breezy again for my round early on Sunday morning but much less so for Monday when I'll hopefully get my second card for my new handicap in.



11th green, Monifieth Medal, looking back down the par 3 hole from the 12th tee.



14th green, Monifieth Medal with some nasty weather heading down the Tay



16th green, Ashludie Links


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2021)

nice morning here with a bit of wind and chilly first thing, though it warmed up later. had a nice 4BBB match and hit it pretty well comp to the last couple of games, we even won and gave Slow Dave and deep pockets a bit of a doing.  

 when we got back, the starter who is one of our friends came over who was volunteer starter for the day and said he's timed the gap between the 4 ball and the 3 ball in front of them.. there was a 32 min gap. good that the club are being proactive in looking at slow play


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 13, 2021)

For the first time in 3 months it's a pleasure to be able to post in this thread. No comp and only 9 holes in 20 - 30 mph winds but I didn't lose a ball and nothing worse than a double.


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2021)

A local 9 holer has closed down as the operators don’t want to run it any longer but you can still get on to it so I spent 2 hours there earlier trying to remember how to swing a club.

There were also about 20 people actually playing


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2021)

Played first thing yesterday morning at Inverness, first time since September.
Started slowly but pulled it back and played some excellent stuff, short game was super, it’s probably the one thing that has kept me coming back 😂😂
Was off mats still but the course needs it still, it hasn’t recovered from winter yet.
We don’t know we are living when we play at Fortrose.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 14, 2021)

Second full 18 of the year this morning - the two old guys in front of me were playing at some pace, nobody at all behind me for half an hour though so it was a nice leisurely hit on a lovely morning, breezy but not a gale.

Mixed bag - played the nine downwind holes really well, was level par for them - two birdies and a double bogey, rest pars - Into the wind I was at sixes and sevens though - quite literally at times - no particular reason, just made mistakes and got punished for them. 

Got a bit tired on the back nine - sitting up to watch the golf probably isn't the best idea when you are on the tee at 7am, but played it pretty solidly for the most part.

Noticed a lack of four balls amongst the early starters and indeed looking at BRS there's only a few fours out today.

Out again tomorrow morning.



8th green Ashludie Links.



Looking back down 16th hole, Ashludie Links



17th Ashludie Links



Short par 4 18th Ashludie Links, the hole that messed up a good score on the back nine (for second time this week) for me.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 14, 2021)

Windy with some rain yesterday so only resulted in 29 points for 17 holes still enjoyed being out. 

More pleasing is the fact that I have played the last 4 rounds without losing a ball, leading the winter competition by 7 points.


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Windy with some rain yesterday so only resulted in *29 points for 17 holes *still enjoyed being out.

More pleasing is the fact that I have played the last 4 rounds without losing a ball, *leading the winter competition by 7 points.*

Click to expand...

I'm not surprised if you're only playing 17 holes.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'm not surprised if you're only playing 17 holes.  

Click to expand...

Couldn’t beat my score so missed out playing last hole


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Played first thing yesterday morning at Inverness, first time since September.
Started slowly but pulled it back and played some excellent stuff, short game was super, it’s probably the one thing that has kept me coming back 😂😂
Was off mats still but the course needs it still, it hasn’t recovered from winter yet.
We don’t know we are living when we play at Fortrose.
		
Click to expand...

all the holes open now? had to pop in a get a new wheel for my PowerCaddy of Mel the other week and there were only 6 holes open.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			all the holes open now? had to pop in a get a new wheel for my PowerCaddy of Mel the other week and there were only 6 holes open.
		
Click to expand...

All open, but we are desperate for a prolonged period of dry weather to help the course.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2021)

BrianM said:



			All open, but we are desperate for a prolonged period of dry weather to help the course.
		
Click to expand...

don't worry we will have the usual April and May the the green staff will be complaining how dry it is


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nice out there this morning and it's warm now - going to be a lovely day.

Very much a mixed bag, hit the ball decently, birdied the ninth for fourth time this year - but there were loads of mistakes/poor decisions, struggled to hit putts hard enough which was in my head rather than the greens (which were fine) - anyway that's my second card for handicap done.

Course was quiet, don't know if a group hadn't turned up but it felt like ten minute gaps between groups rather the actual six minutes.



Short of the 7th green on the Ashludie - I managed to bump and run this into the bunker - one of a few bad decisions today.



10th green, Ashludie Links


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Very nice out there this morning and it's warm now - going to be a lovely day.

Very much a mixed bag, hit the ball decently, birdied the ninth for fourth time this year - but there were loads of mistakes/poor decisions, struggled to hit putts hard enough which was in my head rather than the greens (which were fine) - anyway that's my second card for handicap done.

Course was quiet, don't know if a group hadn't turned up but it felt like ten minute gaps between groups rather the actual six minutes.

View attachment 35611

Short of the 7th green on the Ashludie - I managed to bump and run this into the bunker - one of a few bad decisions today.

View attachment 35612

10th green, Ashludie Links
		
Click to expand...

Nasty little position you found yourself in there! Glory shot or bunker was really the only play! Hope you enjoyed the golf, 14 days to go for us down south!


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2021)

Just finished...12 degrees and sunny in Newport today.... frankly played like a bloke who hadnt touched a club in 3 months... birdie on 15th made me smile. 

Lovely to be playing


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2021)

lovely out there today, hit the ball well, but we got beat, one of the other guys had 5 gross  birdies off 17 so giving away 12 shots, his handicap had gone up by 3 with WHS.

the doc and i both played OK and we two up at one point, I had  5 birdies as well, but the icing on the cake for them was a hole in one on the 4th that started there fightback. every hole was won with a birdie at least.

tried something new and stood i a little closer to the ball with driver, which worked and hit a couple of good ones into the wind


----------



## IanM (Mar 16, 2021)

Played again this morning and played much better, something approaching "feel" returned.   36 holes with same ball too!  Nice and sunny,  16 degrees and light winds.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 17, 2021)

Beautiful day at Dunbar today, comfortable 3 & 2 win in my first 4 ball match back, course in great nick as always


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 17, 2021)

Lost £1 yesterday and hoped to win it back today. 4 points in front with 2 holes to play, what could possibly go wrong? Well two snap hooks and only one further point compared to my mates two pars and 6 point total meant it was another loss. It's never over until you cross that line.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 17, 2021)

Went for a hit with the new driver - Mmm, needs some work, nothing really bad but not really any better than what I already have. Lovely night and as I was last out took my time and hit a few different shots, got eleven holes in before it got too dark - enjoyed it.



Approach to 5th green, Ashludie LInks



5th green with a bunker which has seen remarkably little action today



Nice sunset from the 10th green, Ashludie Links


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2021)

had a game at the Kings yesterday afternoon, fantastic day, bright sunshine, first game in shorts this year, course was full of guys in shirt sleeves and shorts. 

might even have to think about cutting my grass if this keeps up


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 18, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			had a game at the Kings yesterday afternoon, fantastic day, bright sunshine, first game in shorts this year, course was full of guys in shirt sleeves and shorts.

might even have to think about cutting my grass if this keeps up
		
Click to expand...

Costa del Inverness 

My grass is a long way off needing cut when I can find it amongst the moss...

Had it perfect during the summer but 6 months of rain and no sun has been great for the moss to get established again


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Costa del Inverness 

My grass is a long way off needing cut when I can find it amongst the moss...

Had it perfect during the summer but 6 months of rain and no sun has been great for the moss to get established again 

Click to expand...

its quite nice again this morning, though the forecaste was for showers.

I know what you mean by the moss though, i've done mine a few times now, Hollow tines Scarify, reseed , winter just undoes it all. slap bang in the middle is all moss around the edges on front and back ones quite a bit of grass still. Even stopped using the Cylinder mower as theres so much moss now


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't cut the grass short, that encourages the moss.
Mow the long, but leave it fairly long.
You get nicer stripes and it also allows the long grass to block the sunlight from getting to the moss.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 18, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			had a game at the Kings yesterday afternoon, fantastic day, bright sunshine, first game in shorts this year, course was full of guys in shirt sleeves and shorts.

might even have to think about cutting my grass if this keeps up
		
Click to expand...

You're a bad man - I've just done a lawn inspection and it's probably getting cut on Saturday


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 18, 2021)

Bit of deja vu today. Same as yesterday, four points in front with 2 holes to play but instead of losing I managed to win by 5 points.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2021)

got an invite for Tain yesterday, so decided to head there for a game yesterday as the weather was beautiful again.
	

View from the tee down the Alps, with all the gorse and broom removed


6th


5th


2nd
not the quality of Davids work as its just my phone, but the course is shaping up well and the greens were very good, considering they havn't had green keepers for a whole year. even more Broom removed. it was nice to play off grass for the first time in almost 5 months


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			got an invite for Tain yesterday, so decided to head there for a game yesterday as the weather was beautiful again.
	View attachment 35694

View from the tee down the Alps, with all the gorse and broom removed
View attachment 35695

6th
View attachment 35696

5th
View attachment 35698

2nd
not the quality of Davids work as its just my phone, but the course is shaping up well and the greens were very good, considering they havn't had green keepers for a whole year. even more Broom removed. it was nice to play off grass for the first time in almost 5 months
		
Click to expand...

Loving the blonde rough (most of my pics I post here are taken with a phone too) - Interesting too as I'd imagined Tain golf course being right on the estuary but from these and Google maps they look a little inland?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Loving the blonde rough (most of my pics I post here are taken with a phone too) - Interesting too as I'd imagined Tain golf course being right on the estuary but from these and Google maps they look a little inland?
		
Click to expand...

two holes are right on the waters edge (11 and 12) but a most are a bit inland, there's a tidal creek running through a bit of the course, !7,16,2. sort of wedged in, between farmlamd on what would be flood zone, if it were not for the rock defences

.https://2fore1.co.uk/system/deal_assets/photos/7099/standard/aerial-view-background.jpg?1501244066


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			two holes are right on the waters edge (11 and 12) but a most are a bit inland, there's a tidal creek running through a bit of the course, !7,16,2. sort of wedged in, between farmlamd on what would be flood zone, if it were not for the rock defences

.https://2fore1.co.uk/system/deal_assets/photos/7099/standard/aerial-view-background.jpg?1501244066

Click to expand...

Looks lovely in that aerial pic.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Looks lovely in that aerial pic.
		
Click to expand...

yes, heres a fly over,

l




its not far fro the sea, prob closer that it looks


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			yes, heres a fly over,

l




its not far fro the sea, prob closer that it looks
		
Click to expand...

Some interesting holes there - my missus would no doubt hit a fence post with her low linksy runners where the road crosses the first.

They need to get flyover redone though - it's a good effort but drones have moved on since that was filmed - had to sway from side to side to keep it in focus while watching.


----------



## anji71 (Mar 20, 2021)

First game back yesterday since Dec. As expected a bit rusty. 4 shots over my handicap. Chipping feel way off and distance on rescue clubs down about 20-30 yds for some reason.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 20, 2021)

Played the front nine this afternoon, largely to try out my new (to me) Taylor Made SIM Max again, this time with the shaft from my SLDR in it - not loving it at all so far, so the SLDR will be back in the bag tomorrow when I'll have a card in my hand.

One good thing about tomorrow is that it's forecast to be calm - it was surprisingly blowy out there this afternoon. 

Played pretty solidly for me, putting was much better than normal and never really got into any serious trouble - I'd take the same score on the front nine again tomorrow.



4th green on the Ashludie from 5th tee - people on left of pic are on 10th tee of the Medal.


----------



## IanM (Mar 20, 2021)

Played Newport this afternoon. ...played nicely,  course coming on well too.  

3 rounds this week.  Playing again on Monday,  I'm liking semi-retirement


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lovely out there this morning but there was a hint of frost for the first couple of holes, blue skies and not a breath of wind.

Turned up five minute before our tee time to be greeted by two old guys who'd just teed off "What time are you out" they said - I said "In five minutes" and it was evident that they were scheduled behind us and had decided to go early with nobody waiting their turn - One of them said in a grumpy manner "You're supposed to be here in plenty of time" - I pointed out politely that there was a pandemic, current advice is not to hang around the first tee and on that basis I thought I was plenty early - he wasn't best pleased.

Course is looking good and greens are quite quick for the time of year.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Lovely out there this morning but there was a hint of frost for the first couple of holes, blue skies and not a breath of wind.

Turned up five minute before our tee time to be greeted by two old guys who'd just teed off "What time are you out" they said - I said "In five minutes" and it was evident that they were scheduled behind us and had decided to go early with nobody waiting their turn - One of them said in a grumpy manner "You're supposed to be here in plenty of time" - I pointed out politely that there was a pandemic, current advice is not to hang around the first tee and on that basis I thought I was plenty early - he wasn't best pleased.

Course is looking good and greens are quite quick for the time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine being 5 minutes early for your tee time and still getting moaned at.  Some people.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Imagine being 5 minutes early for your tee time and still getting moaned at.  Some people.
		
Click to expand...

I think they were miffed at us turning up as they thought they were getting out 12 mins ahead of their booked time.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2021)

Had a game at Spey Valley yesterday, quite nice weather, course in not too bad condition considering the weather in Jan and Feb, still the odd bit of snow around the outskirts of Aviemore.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice leisurely stroll around this morning in lovely sunshine, but it was very windy. Started really well but didn't really strike the ball that great after the first four holes, but managed to scramble an OK score to put in as my third card for handicap - all three in the 80s, so they won't be giving me anything impressive. 

That will be me for the week I'd think.



Approach to the first at 7.45am this morning.



Very happy with getting up and down for a par here at the 18th - that bank is steep.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 22, 2021)

Who will be the first Englishman/woman (by postcode not nationality - not after that debate) to post in here in 7 days time.... thats the question!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Had a game at Spey Valley yesterday, quite nice weather, course in not too bad condition considering the weather in Jan and Feb, still the odd bit of snow around the outskirts of Aviemore.
View attachment 35746
View attachment 35747
View attachment 35748
View attachment 35749

Click to expand...

Those views in pic 3... Incredible! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Those views in pic 3... Incredible! Absolutely amazing!
		
Click to expand...

I think thats Cairngorm Mountain where the ski slopes are


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Who will be the first Englishman/woman (by postcode not nationality - not after that debate) to post in here in 7 days time.... thats the question!
		
Click to expand...

I've put the thread on ignore 😁😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 22, 2021)

IainP said:



			I've put the thread on ignore 😁😂
		
Click to expand...

I cant.. The pictures the guys keep throwing in are like a secret pleasure of mine


----------



## DRW (Mar 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Had a game at Spey Valley yesterday, quite nice weather, course in not too bad condition considering the weather in Jan and Feb, still the odd bit of snow around the outskirts of Aviemore.
View attachment 35748

Click to expand...

I must be missing golf to much, can only see three mega sized pot bunkers in dunes


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Had a game at Spey Valley yesterday, quite nice weather, course in not too bad condition considering the weather in Jan and Feb, still the odd bit of snow around the outskirts of Aviemore.
View attachment 35746
View attachment 35747
View attachment 35748
View attachment 35749

Click to expand...

Hey Patrick a question if you don’t mind, I see that there is a senior open at Royal Dornoch in July for only £40 do you think that will be on the main course.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 22, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Hey Patrick a question if you don’t mind, I see that there is a senior open at Royal Dornoch in July for only £40 do you think that will be on the main course.
		
Click to expand...

A google search suggests it was scheduled to be on the Championship course last year so I'd guess so.

You've got me trawling through Golf Empire now


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2021)

Went out at 10 for 10 this morning, first drive was hooked straight into the bushes, thinned my third and managed to escape the 1st with a double bogey 6.
At this point I'm thinking I better phone Martin to get a lesson!!
After that though, played superb, driving was excellent and my 3 wood was on fire, 5 pars and 4 bogeys, unreal for me to play as well as that, although 2 holes were winter greens still.

Have definitely got the buzz back to be out playing again.
Back out tomorrow at Fortrose.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 23, 2021)

36 points today to increase my lead in the winter competition by 1, so that’s 8 points more than second place. 

Chipping was awful today cost me a good few shots, won our match though.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Went out at 10 for 10 this morning, first drive was hooked straight into the bushes, thinned my third and managed to escape the 1st with a double bogey 6.
At this point I'm thinking I better phone Martin to get a lesson!!
After that though, played superb, driving was excellent and my 3 wood was on fire, 5 pars and 4 bogeys, unreal for me to play as well as that, although 2 holes were winter greens still.

Have definitely got the buzz back to be out playing again.
Back out tomorrow at Fortrose.
		
Click to expand...

Breezy out there today, had a game at the Kings, hope its not as windy as today for you out at Fortrose tomorrow


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Breezy out there today, had a game at the Kings, hope its not as windy as today for you out at Fortrose tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

You’re not wrong there, was really windy today, hoping it’s a bit calmer tomorrow 😀


----------



## AliMc (Mar 24, 2021)

First proper game on almost full length course off white tees at Dunbar, mats off now too. Warm but blowing a hooley, won 4 ball match 3 & 1, 32 points (despite only scoring 3 points on the last 4 holes) currently leading 12 man sweep with 4 still to finish


----------



## AliMc (Mar 24, 2021)

AliMc said:



			First proper game on almost full length course off white tees at Dunbar, mats off now too. Warm but blowing a hooley, won 4 ball match 3 & 1, 32 points (despite only scoring 3 points on the last 4 holes) currently leading 12 man sweep with 4 still to finish
		
Click to expand...

Finished 2nd to winner with 34 points, £7 + £4 for 4 ball match better than nothing !


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2021)

Well that wind was something else today, no respite for 18 holes, normally you get a bit of shelter on one side off the course, but not today.
Never played my best stuff either, driving was really good again, giving myself chances to get onto greens in two, but my iron shots are dire.
Really struggled with chipping off the tight lies at Fortrose, normally a strength off mine but just couldn’t seem to commit to the shot.
Course is back to full length now as well.
Definitely going in the right direction but still a lot of work to do.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2021)

Game at Nairn this morning, back on the full course, no mats, appart from on a couple of  holes the landing area is being protected for the Am in June.

i was a shock to the system TBH, we've been well forward on the front 9, most holes on there have been a 3 wood and a flick, today it was driver and 7 iron at best, on 3 and 5.

drove the ball OK, but i seem to have lost the ability to hit and iron prop. Playing Castle Stuart tomorrow, so will have to get there early and have some time on the range.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2021)

a few of us went to Castle Stuart yesterday, was looking good, weather not too bad, with a stiff breeze. 
I appear to have lost the ability to hit an iron


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2021)

Played crap, pulling drives left because I think I have pulled a muscle in my lower left back. 
Stupid to even play considering it was blowing a hoolie and horizontal rain.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 28, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Played crap, pulling drives left because I think I have pulled a muscle in my lower left back.
Stupid to even play considering it was blowing a hoolie and horizontal rain.
		
Click to expand...

Put it behind you Greig, judging by your scores after your last injury you’ll be fine 👍🏻


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 28, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Put it behind you Greig, judging by your scores after your last injury you’ll be fine 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Just daft of me to play considering the weather, could have been fine tuning my custom build speakers 😁😁


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 29, 2021)

9 holes before work this morning - COMPLETE!!

First tee shot went about 20 yards, topped, into deep rough. Triple bogey first! 

44 in stroke play
18 points

Chip in on 8
Putt for birdie on 9 from 5 foot (missed)

It was amazing being back out there! Cant wait till 5.20pm till I go again!!


----------



## DanFST (Mar 29, 2021)

Went to the range this morning. 

I am an embarrassment to the game of golf.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 29, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Went to the range this morning.

I am an embarrassment to the game of golf.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen alot of golf.  Thats a low bar.


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2021)

18 holes played, first shot was a decent 5 iron to the fairway, second shot short and then a thinned pitch and a diffed chip, treble bogey, the short game's still there!

Luckily we were playing a friendly 4BBB so individual scores weren't kept. 
(Didn't lose a ball! )


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2021)

Played 18 holes this morning. 

First tee shot with a 19° rescue club, nutted it left of centre with draw and landed dead centre of the fairway. Greens were very very slow and duffed the odd chip but finished with 32 points and barely able to walk the last 2 holes 

Paid my subs and looking forward to Wednesday afternoons knock


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2021)

Beautiful warm afternoon so going to knock off a bit early and head to the course - join a mate who's got a 5.04 tee time by himself - we should get a round in.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 29, 2021)

Warmish and very windy out there today. Course was empty when we teed off at 3pm. Largely pleased with how I handled the wind in general but there were approaches  downwind (40mph plus) where it was impossible to stop it on the green. Need to do something with my putting, though that wasn't helped by some straightish putts breaking three or four feet because of the wind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2021)

What a lovely afternoon in glorious sunshine , started of the round with a lovely birdie 😂 and then finished the round on handicap.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2021)

Well...it wasn't pretty and we only got 16 holes done due to an incredibly slow front 9.
About 3 groups in front of us only played 9 and once we got onto the 10th it was plain sailing but we lost the light.
A couple,e of pars, a birdie and lots of rubbish....
But it's good to be back and things can only get better


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 30, 2021)

12 holes yesterday evening before we lost the light.

I was level par after 3, finished 9 over through 12. Considering my handicap, thats pretty great golf!

Hoping I can continue on this path, I've made a slight adjustment to my swing through lockdown which has re-gained the length I was losing before.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2021)

First time out last night and played 13 holes - course was lovely condition for time of year - and got my first birdie of the year on our difficult 9th.  Mind you when on the 9th tee I watched a lad playing the 6th behind me and out by himself, hit his tee shot on the par 3 6th to about 2".  Would have been his first hole-in-one. He reckoned it almost pitched straight in the hole.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2021)

Out at 7 on my own...didn't see anyone else until the 8th.
Ball striking still extremely ropey but gotmit round the front in 14 and the back in 18.
The driver seems to have lost some horsepower over the lockdown..the 4w is going further...
It's undoubtedly my extremely shonky swing ..
1 thing I have learned is that I need to learn how to putt on our greens again.....dreadful display, yesterday and today...
Think I might do it all again tomorrow...and Thursday....and Friday but may choose to rest up on Saturday...we'll see


----------



## DRW (Mar 30, 2021)

Last out last night for quick 9 holes, finished birdie birdie for 3 over.

This morning first out, bit nippy 2degrees to start but then cracking weather, still, sunny, stuff that golf dreams are made of.

10 over front nine(3 lost balls), 1 over back nine, to win the matchplay 5:4:0, wife hacked like she had never played before


----------



## anji71 (Mar 30, 2021)

Lovely weather today. Played a stormer with a 74 after a 83 yesterday.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2021)

Had my usual game at the Kings today, windy would be and understatement, intermittent rain as well, course really does need some TLC its in a really shocking state.

had a real laugh with the boys , esp as Go Go looked to have mixed his washing up with one of his Daughters, i'm sure he was wearing Jeggings

hit it OK, though we did cut across from 10 to 14 as we had caught up the fourball who had tee'd off at 11am (we were 12.30 and also a 4 ball) rec on of them guy who's known as Happy Gilmore, saw them tee off earlier when i was out on my bike this morning..


----------



## Crow (Mar 30, 2021)

Second round after lockdown and kept score today, 89 for 37 points so there's hope for me yet.

But I've come to the conclusion that the Slazenger "Lucky 13" putter is the most challenging putter in my collection.
As well as having a tiny head, it's the opposite to an Anser style and all current thinking in putter design in that there's no weight at the toe and heel and a big lump behind the ball, so a slightly off centre strike and it's curtains.  
It does make you concentrate though and I holed a few decent ones including a birdie from the fringe on the 17th.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 30, 2021)

Had today off work for my first round back and couldn't have picked a better day. Glorious sunshine, 22°c! Went with my mate as a two-ball. Made a surprisingly good start only one over after three holes, but it was more as expected after that, with a few bogeys and doubles. Made a birdie on the 13th which was a nice bonus! Finished with a score of 90, so 21 over par, well over handicap, but I was still pretty happy with that for the first round in three months. 

My only 'swing thought' was to make sure I finish the swing, as I remember before lockdown I don't think I was doing that properly - plus the comments on my swing video from Barney and others tied in with that, i.e. rotating more. It resulted in me generally striking the ball pretty well. Weird results with the driver, hit some cracking straight ones, but I also pulled a few to the left with a pretty straight ball flight/maybe even slight draw, which is pretty different to the fade I usually hit. I put it down to the fact that I've probably got used to aiming left for the fade, but actually hit it where I aimed for once. Overall though ball-striking was decent, but my putting was absolutely awful. You tend to worry about getting your swing back after 3 months off, but in fact that's just muscle memory, the real hard part is getting your short game back, the part that required judgement and brain power. Or so it proved anyway. I don't know how many putts I hit today (because Hole19 have decided you now have to pay to see ANY data at all from your round, even the SCORE - robbing bastards) but it could have been as many as 40, including several 3 putts and even a 4 putt when I kind of duffed the first one and left it still 15 feet short. Oh well... great to be back!

Comedy moment of the day was on the 17th, there was a small-ish tree about 4 feet in front of my ball, I thought I could just mentally block it out and play to the left of it - I was wrong, absolutely smacked it right in the centre and the ball flew 30 yards behind me! I was lucky it didn't hit me in the shin!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 30, 2021)

Played today with that many triple (yes triple) double and normal bogeys that I feel another covid test could be on the cards


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 31, 2021)

Got out for 13 holes, the missus insisted on coming for company despite being 7 months pregnant and sure enough found herself unable to walk all that much.

Golf wise I managed to par the first, despite a sally gunnel off the tee, and thought I was on for a decent round. Before I then I got a triple on the next hole which dashed any hopes of that haha.

Driving was good once I'd got that initial shot out the way again.

Irons were struck well but I'm obviously a bit out of sync with how much adjustments to make for lies etc.

Wedges were a mixed bag, some really nice pitches but then too many bladed and chucked ones in there as well. Chipping was decent.

Putting I'm not sure on yet as the greens are a shambles. They've were cored and dressed but then we got bad weather which meant that they haven't been ironed, so they're bobblier than an old wooly jumper.

Shot of the day was a 155 yard 7i out of the rough that I managed to put 2ft away from the pin... which I somehow managed to 2 putt.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 31, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Got out for 13 holes, the missus insisted on coming for company despite being 7 months pregnant and sure enough found herself unable to walk all that much.

Golf wise I managed to par the first, despite a sally gunnel off the tee, and thought I was on for a decent round. Before I then I got a triple on the next hole which dashed any hopes of that haha.

Driving was good once I'd got that initial shot out the way again.

Irons were struck well but I'm obviously a bit out of sync with how much adjustments to make for lies etc.

Wedges were a mixed bag, some really nice pitches but then too many bladed and chucked ones in there as well. Chipping was decent.

Putting I'm not sure on yet as the greens are a shambles. They've were cored and dressed but then we got bad weather which meant that they haven't been ironed, so they're bobblier than an old wooly jumper.

Shot of the day was a 155 yard 7i out of the rough that I managed to put 2ft away from the pin... which I somehow managed to 2 putt.
		
Click to expand...

That made me smile sums up a golfer  all about the golf😂  how’s the misses after her walk😂
Good luck with your baby 👍


----------



## kandrew (Mar 31, 2021)

Out for 18 holes on my own  this morning in preparation for Saturdays medal round. Driving was surprising good if a little shorter than normal, I guess I wasnt carrying any more than 200 yards. irons were average and a couple of 3 putss lead to being a couple over handicap which i would happily take in the Medal Round Saturday. 

Course wasnt in too bad a shape, but i guess the greens were tined and sanded a couple of weeks ago as i was still picking up sand on my ball when putting. The rough was cut down quite low i guess to try and keep pace of play up. 

Andrew


----------



## GGTTH (Mar 31, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			Round in 87. Didn't feel like I played well at all, but hey it's another round under 90 and I got my first birdie this year, and probably my last birdie if we go into lockdown again 

Scoring consistently mid to high 80's now. Progress has been made.
		
Click to expand...

This was my last round until yesterday. So almost half a year off from playing or practicing. The cold winter weather really put me off from even going to the driving range. Which is crazy considering I'd just hit my two personal bests two days on the trot, I really should have kept it up at the driving range at the least even if I didn't fancy being out on the course in the cold but I couldn't even do that.

So as the temperature has slightly increased over the last few weeks I took up my membership for the year. I got an hour in at the driving range last week and it was predictably as bad as it could have been, everything I'd worked on at the lessons, everything I was learning and putting the time and effort into practicing had basically gone. I guess to be expected after a several month hiatus. I remember what I was supposed to practice from the lessons (grip, hip turn, swing plane, arms outward on follow through) but it felt like I was learning them all over again at the range. Shots at the range were all over the place - left, right, topped, shanks, slicing, hooks etc. I'd been working towards a high draw and whilst it wasn't always perfect I was getting there. I only have myself to blame for not keeping it going through winter. 

I went into my first round of the year yesterday armed with my new membership tag and a fresh bit of motivation. Nice day however pretty windy. Course in pretty good condition however greens were bumpy and sanded and had those cut lines through them (sorry don't know the technical term). Stepped up to the first tee, with a group of 2 waiting behind me and proceeded to hit a raking low slice OOB. That pretty much set the tone for the rest of the round. I played awful, even worse than what I was before I had the set of lessons. I didn't expect just to instantly pick it back up again and get back to how I was doing, but this was like I'd never played before. Putting was actually not bad all things considered especially with the greens being as they are but everything else was truly woeful. I had a look at my scorecard about halfway through and I was well on route to 100+. I stopped taking score at that point and just thought I'd play out the round and try hit some nice shots and enjoy being back out. The only highlight being a chip from behind a bunker hitting the flag and dropping stone dead for my only par of the day. The wind didn't necessarily help I was often playing into but it was just such a disappointing experience. I actually walked off after 16. I had another tee time booked for today but I cancelled it as I couldn't stomach the thought of heading back out there.

Only myself to blame at the end of the day.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2021)

A real game of, almost, 2 halves today....
Front 7 - have I actually ever played before? Horrendous, just unable to find a decent shot. 6 points
8th hole onwards - bang on handicap....decent shots, no real disasters....22 points
I am at a loss for words....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			A real game of, almost, 2 halves today....
Front 7 - have I actually ever played before? Horrendous, just unable to find a decent shot. 6 points
8th hole onwards - bang on handicap....decent shots, no real disasters....22 points
I am at a loss for words....
		
Click to expand...

too hot and sunny for you??


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			too hot and sunny for you??
		
Click to expand...

Sun barely came out, thin layer of cloud..had a windproof on for the first 40 minutes or so.
I think my swing overslept


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Sun barely came out, thin layer of cloud..had a windproof on for the first 40 minutes or so.
*I think my swing overslept*

Click to expand...

at least you know where yours is though, mine is in some heather at Spey Valley


----------



## Crow (Mar 31, 2021)

Last round before I move to a new club.
I was planning on filming half a dozen holes to stick on YouTube showing how easy it was to play with vintage clubs, I can't remember when I was last so nervous!

The results were pitiful, apart from the third hole I filmed where I'd bunkered my third shot (par 4) and then holed out for a par.

Decided to call it quits after that and join up with the guy in front, but I couldn't get into the round and continued to play abysmally, perhaps a good thing really as I felt no regrets leaving the course, although leaving so many good friends behind will be a tug.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice to be back out on the course today, more bad shots than good ones but today was just about getting back out.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2021)

Played nine holes .
Carried my bag just 8 clubs.
I am knackered my fitness seems to be in question.
My golf has been great except the shortish ones , 
First major Saturday,looking forward to that.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 1, 2021)

It was a roller coaster of a day yesterday, par par start and then completely messed up the tee shot on 3 resulting in a blob. Steady for the next 3 holes and then topped a drive on 7. I never top drives. Wow. Steady golf with some good some average all the way to par 3 15 where I hit a 125yd PW to 8 feet. Missed the birdie. Birdied the par 5 16th despite not finding the fairway off the tee, hacked out short and put a 115 yd PW to 3 feet and hiked the putt. Topped another drive on 17 - damn! 33 points 36 putts with some very poor and very good golf in between.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2021)

Yesterday I was dreadful for the first 7 holes. 
Managed 6 points.
Same holes today, with a stronger wind...managed 17....parred the first 5.
Stupid game.
We came off after 16 as my mate's back was starting to go and I'd got 36 points by then.
Very pleased, especially the putting.
I reckon I sunk over 100 feet of putts in 15 holes as I pitched in from 25 yards on one hole.
Happy days are here again.....even though the wind was bloody cold.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tuesday a 3 club wind from the south west, prevailing wind.

Today a 3 club wind from the north east, the back 9 was brutal as it always is in this direction and jacket worn all the way round because it was cold, cold, cold.

Had to laugh on 16, flew the green on tuesday with an 8 iron, 10 yards short today with 3 hybrid. Was experimenting with the hybrid, 2 iron is going back in the bag next week to benefit from the lower flight.

Some good, some bad and some topped tee shots again. Early days, nice to be out but back at work tomorrow for 4 12 hour shifts so next week now.


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2021)

First game since lockdown.
Shorts and polo shirt, awesome.
I was a bit scabby around the greens but, today at least, I was a driving God!
Best driving day I can remember in the last ten years.
BOOOOOOM!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 1, 2021)

Just got back after 12 holes. 
Short game was rough, so spent some time just getting some feel on the chipping- bit of fluffing going on.
Putter was too light for the greens which I found to be in a disappointing condition given the amount of bragging about how much work has been done. The work that was visible was okay, but a chainsaw can get rid of most stuff in a week. They are still cutting the grass around the undulations too low and exposing the mud (🤦‍♂️).
Driver and shaft combination worked a treat.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 1, 2021)

Out tonight to try to sort out my (newish) hybrid and don't want to tempt fate but that went well.

Played the front nine on the 'Ludie then cut across and played the back nine on the Medal course which was much less busy - by the time I got on the Medal I was hitting the ball OK and discovered that I have a sneaky long low running draw I can play with the hybrid at times (hesitate to say on demand at this early stage) which will be handy if I can keep it in the arsenal.

patricks148 requested some pics of the Medal earlier in the year and now that my season ticket covers both courses here are some for him.



Walking off the 16th tee on Monifieth Medal course



16th green: Monifieth Medal course - got up and down from the bunker on the far left



17th green: Monifieth Medal course - from the 18th tee



18th green: Monifieth Medal course

Played the first couple when I'd played #18


Nice sky from behind 1st green of Monifieth Medal course



And an even nicer sky from the 2nd green

Course is in very decent condition, I enjoyed being out there, sunny and calm but there was a bit of chill in the air still - Out on the Ashludie early on Saturday, when weather is forecast to be exactly the same as tonight, and after tonight I'll see if I can get a full 18 in on the Medal one evening next week.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 1, 2021)

First comp of the season today and what disaster, missed 18inch putt on 2nd then topped into ditch from perfect position on 3rd. Then to rub salt into the wound, I went over my ankle. Only scored on 9 holes but did manage 18 on those, so a little positive to take


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2021)

louise_a said:



			First comp of the season today and what disaster, missed 18inch putt on 2nd then topped into ditch from perfect position on 3rd. Then to *rub salt into the womb*, I went over my ankle. Only scored on 9 holes but did manage 18 on those, so a little positive to take
		
Click to expand...

Err that's not the expression 😬


----------



## Eagle2 (Apr 1, 2021)

Had a lesson on Tuesday and spent time on the practise areas yesterday bedding in the changes. Worked great then and I was really looking forward to an opportunity to take in on the course today... the inevitable happened and I could barely put two shots together for 4 holes. Much better after that when I almost exaggerated the swing changes to the point I felt I was massively overdoing it, real versus feel and all that!
Once again I loved being out there and topped off with a couple of birdies. This was the first of 5 days in a row... can’t wait until the morning!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Err that's not the expression 😬
		
Click to expand...

its bee na long day!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 2, 2021)

A real round of two halves this morning. Started birdie, par but then ended up 13 over at the turn - mainly thanks to a 10 on the third 😳.

Back 9 I managed to get round 4 over, helped by another birdie. Very happy with that given my current level!

Had a lesson last night and tried to implement the changes. They went well on the driver but I found the changes made with my irons may take a bit longer to bed in as I found myself chunking shots.

Chipping and pitching was as good as its ever been for me and my putting was decent, holing 3 10footers.

Love this sport!!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2021)

First time back on the course and also feeling not to bad after months of back trouble. 

Worked out how to hit a fade again with the driver. I'll be a happy man if I can see the ball going left to right this year. Spent far too much time last year hitting snap hooks and playing from the left rough. 







A feeling of steepening the shaft on the downswing done the trick.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2021)

played with my usual 4 ball at nairn this morning, it was colf first thing. didn't hit it well at all, bit of a bogey fest TBH, though i did manage to birdie SI1 thrirteenth with a 30 ft putt and 16th with almost as far putt as well . ball seemed to go nowhere. glad i decided not to go to Tain for the open tomorrow


----------



## Boomy (Apr 2, 2021)

Fab to be back out on the old links today (even though I was schpoooning it about all over the parish) Thoroughly enjoyable chatter and banter 🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️ The course is in amazing condition - chapeau to our green keeping team 🏆


----------



## IanM (Apr 2, 2021)

Newport this morning was rather nippy at 9am when 8 teed off...Nice and sunny for the back 9.  2 hours 45 for a two ball... no messing. 

Comp in the morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Fab to be back out on the old links today (even though I was schpoooning it about all over the parish) Thoroughly enjoyable chatter 🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️


View attachment 35959
View attachment 35960
View attachment 35961
View attachment 35962

Click to expand...

looks nice but what are those funny looking green things in the last pic???


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 2, 2021)

Second outing with the seniors. Played very very well. Ended us in almost leader board tussle with one of my playing partners. He on 22 points and me 18 at the turn. We finished him on 39 and me on 40. I was pipped to first place (on count back). Hey ho. Nowt at stake. Nice little pick up on the money and got a two. So it's set me up for the season. Great start.


----------



## Crow (Apr 2, 2021)

Played my last round at Ullesthorpe on Wednesday 31st.
Played poorly and didn't really enjoy it, which was a good thing as it confirms what I've felt for a while and I'll have no regrets leaving the course, just the members I'll be missing.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 2, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played my last round at Ullesthorpe on Wednesday 31st.
Played poorly and didn't really enjoy it, which was a good thing as it confirms what I've felt for a while and I'll have no regrets leaving the course, just the members I'll be missing. 

Click to expand...

Are you joining somewhere else Nick?


----------



## YorkshireStu (Apr 2, 2021)

Two trips to the driving range and chipping green as a warm up earlier in the week.
I played the Championship course at Willow Valley. What a beautiful but hard course, lots of water and tough approaches with water/bunker guarded greens. For a golfer aiming for 95-98 scores, to play on a tough course for a first game back and score 105 made me happy! If I didn’t start off with 8, 6, 8 maybe I could have got sub 100 with a bit of quicker improvement. Ah well! 
Back on it now so no excuses


----------



## Crow (Apr 2, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Are you joining somewhere else Nick?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Mike I'm joining Kilworth, a couple of miles further but not much in it distance wise and hopefully it'll be better draining in the winter months.

(And for a while I won't have any mental scars that mess with my head every time I step onto certain tees!)


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 2, 2021)

Took the boy to the par 3 pay and play in Cambridge. It was extremely busy and took 2 hours to get round. 

I can understand the place wanting to make money after lockdown, but this was just silly. Luckily the boy hit it well so wanted to stick it out. 

There were a lot of families with youn kids there. If this is their first experience of golf I'm not sure they would want to come back. 

What really didn't help was people trying to cut in front of others. But worse was the two groups of morons playing in two groups of 8, shouting swearing, drinking and peeing in full view of others. They carried on despite being asked to wind it in. It was like they were deliberately trying to be as disruptive as possible.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 2, 2021)

Played round 2 of our delayed foursomes competition.  A bit apprehensive as partner hadn't touched his clubs since start of December.  I managed two or three rather good bunker shots and sank a few decent putts. Partner managed a few great pitches from 40-60 yards including one into the hole for birdie. Managed to get to 5 up before having a bit of a hiccup, then finished out at 3&2. A good day.


----------



## Lump (Apr 3, 2021)

Beaten 5&4 by a 15yr old off +1. First round back and a few iffy irons, rest of the game was spot on. Chipping practice worked as I’ve never chipped better.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 3, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous out there this morning - bit of frost at 6.50 when I teed off but got a bit of sunrise colour to go with it. Not a breath of wind and it warmed up considerably as the sun got higher in the sky.

Out in 40 and back in 43 though I thought I hit the ball better on the way back, score didn't matter though as it was just an absolute pleasure to be on the course in fantastic weather. Gone from hating the Cobra one length hybrid to loving it, so much that I'm looking for reasons to hit it when it's probably not the club I need to hit.

And after struggling a bit with my irons the last couple of rounds I hit them pretty solidly this morning.

Walking the 1000 metres or so home from the 18th I met one of my mates who I hadn't seen for months so got a catch up with him - life is good this morning.



First tee Ashludie course at Monifieth Links 6.50am



Third green Ashludie course at Monifieth Links



Walking down the 4th hole, Ashludie course at Monifieth Links



15th green Ashludie course at Monifieth Links, not as pretty conditions for photographs by the time i got there - but considerably warmer.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 3, 2021)

Got out for 18 holes and played the comp. 33 points with 2 blobs was an okay result given the lack of stamina and fading towards the last few holes. 
Had 5 birdie opportunities and was short on 4 and long on 1. But the point is to get there and make those opportunities.
Driver was good all day, Autoflex works for me, it gives distance but what it gives also is consistency- I know it cost a lot but I used up my eBay sales fund to cover it. My blobs were from using other clubs off the tee and poor decision on a second shot.
Putting was better than Thursday as I swapped out the light putter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

Played 18 yesterday. Played surprisingly well, happy days. Foolishly played this morning. Stiff, colder, not good. Bit of a slog and pleased when the 18th came along.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2021)

usual suspects this morning they wanted to put a card in, but as i'm struggling to hit a a ball at the moment, i declined cold windy first thing.

i did agree to play from the back tee's for the first time, despite even the normal tee's being a shock to the system after playing a short course all winter.

remarkably pared the first with drive and 3 wood, then a couple of bogeys, had a few good up and downs out of bunkers on 6 and 7  got to the turn to fins i was only 3 over. slow dave had a barrage on 6 through to 11 with 5 straight birdes, before the wheels came of for him on 12,14,15 amd 16. found myself 2under gross for the back for 1 over 73, hit a couple of good shots on the back 9 with the irons.

the other 2 had poor scores, but at least they put a card in, but i doubt i would have played so well with one myself. 

Slow Dave shot himself in the food, as he was expecting to get rid of one of his good scores and increase his handicap up from 2, silly boy shot 3 under, so will prob go down


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out tonight to try to sort out my (newish) hybrid and don't want to tempt fate but that went well.

Played the front nine on the 'Ludie then cut across and played the back nine on the Medal course which was much less busy - by the time I got on the Medal I was hitting the ball OK and discovered that I have a sneaky long low running draw I can play with the hybrid at times (hesitate to say on demand at this early stage) which will be handy if I can keep it in the arsenal.

patricks148 requested some pics of the Medal earlier in the year and now that my season ticket covers both courses here are some for him.

View attachment 35945

Walking off the 16th tee on Monifieth Medal course

View attachment 35946

16th green: Monifieth Medal course - got up and down from the bunker on the far left

View attachment 35947

17th green: Monifieth Medal course - from the 18th tee

View attachment 35949

18th green: Monifieth Medal course

Played the first couple when I'd played #18
View attachment 35948

Nice sky from behind 1st green of Monifieth Medal course

View attachment 35950

And an even nicer sky from the 2nd green

Course is in very decent condition, I enjoyed being out there, sunny and calm but there was a bit of chill in the air still - Out on the Ashludie early on Saturday, when weather is forecast to be exactly the same as tonight, and after tonight I'll see if I can get a full 18 in on the Medal one evening next week.
		
Click to expand...

That looks gorgeous!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2021)

Just had a round with my two mates, plus another member who randomly joined our group on the IG booking - was nice to play with another member though since we're new, and he was a decent chap. 

Was almost 15° colder than Tuesday and windy as well. I think I struck the ball worse overall - got out of position too much and had to hit from some scrappy lies which didn't help. Short game and putting wasn't quite as bad as Tuesday though. End result was I was one shot worse than Tuesday with a 91 gross. Still not really fading it much off the tee for some reason - might have to get used to _not _aiming down the left every time. Six pars, two of them with reasonable birdie putts missed, but three blobs on the flip side of that. 

Debating whether to enter first comp next Saturday. Not played off the whites here yet so would be a baptism of fire. But might as well get it out of the way while I'm still rusty really.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 3, 2021)

Too many double bogeys again wrecking the card, wind was swirling making things tricky. Front 9 was a real grind at 43 strokes but managed a 40 back to finish 2 over handicap (11 strokes under WHS). Very cold to start but thankfully the valley protected us from the wind.

Lowlight was a shanked wedge into the 5th, high light was reaching the par 5 16th in 2 and getting the birdie.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 3, 2021)

Interesting game today. Started really well, +3 through 6 holes. Then played the next 3 in +8......talk about throwing shots away!

Got back together and played the first 7 holes of the back 9 in +3, then two doubles to finish.

Forgetting the bad holes I was striking the ball really well. I think I had the most birdie putts I’ve ever had in a round.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2021)

J55TTC said:



			Too many double bogeys again wrecking the card, wind was swirling making things tricky. Front 9 was a real grind at 43 strokes but managed a 40 back to finish 2 over handicap (11 strokes under WHS). Very cold to start but thankfully the valley protected us from the wind.

Lowlight was a shanked wedge into the 5th, high light was reaching the par 5 16th in 2 and getting the birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Hindhead does look a stunning course 👍


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 3, 2021)

First round since the course reopened, front 9 pretty decent despite everything being a bit left.

Driver pretty solid, chipping good, putter was atrocious.  Back stiffened up on the back 9 but generally happy that my game isn’t to far away.


----------



## Lump (Apr 3, 2021)

Second round today and swing is completely AWOL. 
Something feels very hinky. Strike is all over the face and direction is pot luck. 
Lots of work needed


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 3, 2021)

4 BBB  comp off the whites. Out in 23 with my ball being 2 under with birdies on 8 and for the first time off the whites in comps the 9th.
20 min stop at halfway house, 10th is a par 3 and we both blobbed and then again at 12, disaster. Ended up with 39 points and 34 for myself. Very happy with F9 and not to despondent with B9 😉😁


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2021)

4th game in 6 days. Pants. Nuff sed!


----------



## IainP (Apr 3, 2021)

My pal & his partner haven't played since December and not being members were struggling, so a pleasure to have them drive over and to host were I play. We played the chairman format which was fun and seemed to bring some better golf out of me. Not comp ready yet but followed up the good driving from yesterday with a few decent approaches and some putts, which led to two birdies. Surprisingly the legs/body seemed to not feel it too much either 👍


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 3, 2021)

J55TTC said:



			Too many double bogeys again wrecking the card, wind was swirling making things tricky. Front 9 was a real grind at 43 strokes but managed a 40 back to finish 2 over handicap (11 strokes under WHS). Very cold to start but thankfully the valley protected us from the wind.

Lowlight was a shanked wedge into the 5th, high light was reaching the par 5 16th in 2 and getting the birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Looks lovely, nice pics


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Played allerton. 31 pts. Left so much out there. Now to the real story;

11.19 tee
12.10 actually tee off, because of the hold ups 
5.15 finish 

This is for a course just over 5000 yards. 

I’m sure I’ve said it before, but never again!


----------



## Junior (Apr 4, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Played allerton. 31 pts. Left so much out there. Now to the real story;

11.19 tee
12.10 actually tee off, because of the hold ups
5.15 finish

This is for a course just over 5000 yards.

I’m sure I’ve said it before, but never again!
		
Click to expand...

Jaysus.......3 minutes gaps in tee times?


----------



## IanM (Apr 4, 2021)

Comp yesterday.   33 points in a cold wind wasn't too bad.

Played in 2 balls,  3 hours and 5 minutes, teeing off at 10am.


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 4, 2021)

Played yesterday ... probably my best driving day ever ... all long (for me, that is) and straight.  Sadly the putting was again really crap, so it evened out.  36 points.  Decided I need putting lessons ... if I could just halve the crap putts, it would have a significant effect.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Junior said:



			Jaysus.......3 minutes gaps in tee times?
		
Click to expand...

7 mate 😳


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 4, 2021)

Played in the first medal of the year yesterday, big debate about doing it due to conditions and new clubs in the bag.

I shot just about every shot in the book both bad a good.

24 over par  worst hole being a 9 one unplayable lie, failure to even get the dropped ball back in to play properly and two shanks around the green.

Mind you looking at the results last night I reckon loads of players had a nightmare day - lots of nett 80+s and the best score was only net par.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 4, 2021)

Unbelievable round of golf, front 9 was as if I was still asleep, it was a 7:30 tee but c’mon! Back 9 I woke up. 

Front 9 in 48, back 9 in 38. Was level par for the back 9 stood on the 17th tee and finished bogey-double bogey after blading a simple chip through the back of 18.  

Quadruple bogeyed the 7th. Tut!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm not exactly sure what happened today,

40 gross out (24pts)
46 gross back (18pts) playing off 95%

missed 5 birdie chances within 6ft, so room for improvement but good enough to take the money in the roll-up


----------



## IanG (Apr 4, 2021)

First medal of 2021 today. Equally difficult into the howling westerly on the way out and downwind on the back 9. Hard to stand still to putt. Not surprisingly this won't be one of my best 8. Since the 20th score falling off is my best one by a long way I think my index will go up by 0.5. Would have been RO for sure in old money. Hey ho - at least it wasn't raining


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 4, 2021)

i went out at 10 with slow day as he wanted to get a card again, i don't usually play on a sunday at Nairn is its the slowest day by far. was all 2 balls, but it was windy, very. both of us have tour bags on Elec trolleys and both spent more time on their sides than upright. first was driver 3 wood and 9 iron to get on the green, 2nd was the same all good shots. we got to the 3rd green only to see two groups on the tee, one on the 4th green and another waiting on the 5th tee. ... no thanks in that wind. we cut across to the 16th as there was a gap. it was so windy dave stuck his drive off 16 in one of the front greenside bunkers!!!
had to hit 5 iron to make sure we didn't go in the burn at 17.
glad we cut short wouldn't have beem fun today.
took Rups for a walk then settled down to watch the Vikings on TV


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2021)

3rd game today since it all opened up and a non qualifying comp. Felt much fitter having played before but dissapointed with 29 points. Hit a few good drives but chunked 4 or 5 irons, something I rarely do and odd mistakes on a below par course at the moment left me dissapointed


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2021)

Beautiful day on the heath playing with Wookie and our mate Lee. Course getting lovely and firm, with smooth quick greens.

Played average for first 13, and then suddenly a golfer appeared in me. Last five in one under for a gross 75, 41 points. Played the five par threes in 2 under gross. Biggest improvement was my putting. 

Used my daughters cut down Ping Sedona, but biggest difference was using a line on the ball. Realise for years I have been aiming way right. 😬 Standing over the ball it felt I was aiming left, but once I trusted myself the putts started dropping. Actually looked forward to putting for the first time in years. 👍


----------



## bwstokie (Apr 4, 2021)

Impromptu 2 hour pass from HID 4pm-6pm, enough to get to the course and play a steady and relaxing 9 holes.  And what a 9 holes - undoubtedly the best ball striking and putting display since my return to golf 18 months ago.  I’ve decided I need to slow down a bit, give each shot an equal amount of consideration and see the shot and try and execute it.  

Course was deserted and it was a thoroughly enjoyable hour and a half.  20 points, +2 gross, off a 10 HI.  Sometimes it just clicks and you wish you could just bottle it up.  Finished off with a towering 5 iron to 5 feet and rolled in the birdie putt.  

Played on Thursday with a pal and could feel it coming back after the hiatus.  Ropey 7 or 8 holes and then it started to come back, finding the fairway, flushing the irons and taking the putter squarely back and through.  Really excited about this season now and hopefully it’s the year I get down and stay in the single figures region 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 4, 2021)

bwstokie said:



			Impromptu 2 hour pass from HID 4pm-6pm, enough to get to the course and play a steady and relaxing 9 holes.  And what a 9 holes - undoubtedly the best ball striking and putting display since my return to golf 18 months ago.  I’ve decided I need to slow down a bit, give each shot an equal amount of consideration and see the shot and try and execute it. 

Course was deserted and it was a thoroughly enjoyable hour and a half.  20 points, +2 gross, off a 10 HI.  Sometimes it just clicks and you wish you could just bottle it up.  Finished off with a towering 5 iron to 5 feet and rolled in the birdie putt. 

Played on Thursday with a pal and could feel it coming back after the hiatus.  Ropey 7 or 8 holes and then it started to come back, finding the fairway, flushing the irons and taking the putter squarely back and through.  Really excited about this season now and hopefully it’s the year I get down and stay in the single figures region 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

'Hi dear - I'm shooting the lights out of the course, I'm just going to play the full 18 - see you at half past 7'


----------



## bwstokie (Apr 4, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			'Hi dear - I'm shooting the lights out of the course, I'm just going to play the full 18 - see you at half past 7' 

Click to expand...

I was tempted but a birdie at the last and I decided to quit while I was ahead before the inevitable wheels falling off 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 4, 2021)

Another windy day here making conditions difficult. Unusual wind direction too, meaning most holes had a cross wind that felt like it was hurting. 

I actually struck the ball reasonably well but missed in some poor places resulting in some really poor lies. 

The greens were worse than Thursday, and the holes were in the same places making putting very difficult. 40 putts including 6 3 putts didn't help my scoring. 
Niether did a 9 on a par 4, a tripple and two doubles. 

Stupid game.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 4, 2021)

Played Thurs & Fri, having not swung a club in 2wks due to work and DIY I needed to get done.

Thursday was ok to start with, +4 on the front and quite happy with how I was playing, the wheels fell off on the back, but happy to be out. Friday was totally different, +10 after 5 holes, including a quad on 2 when I lost a ball into a tree! Had a tantrum after a triple on 5, then thought back to what I have been working on over lockdown, and my game came back, +4 for the remaining 13 holes, including a double after a bad bunker shot, and three-putt bogies on 16 & 18...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2021)

Well, it was cold and blowing a houlie this morning, me, @Imurg and CVG teed off at 8:52
Played quite solidly and after 9 I had 18, Himself had 14 and CVG went home

After 11 it was all square at 18 each after 2 blobs, I then scored 17 off the remaining 7 holes to his 8 to emerge the victor by 35-26 with 3 blobs, so could have been much better

The new WHS system has given me an obscenely  embarrassing handicap, the good thing being that if I can continue to play like this and cut out the blobs, then the handicap should tumble 👍


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 5, 2021)

Headed out for my first full 18 on Monifieth Medal since my season ticket for both courses went live on April 1st, though I did play the back nine in dead still conditions the other night.

This afternoon was very different - although it was beautiful sunshine there was a constant 40mph (gusting well above that) bitingly cold wind blowing from North, North, West - so basically straight across left to right for the first six holes which have out of bounds and the main railway line from London to Aberdeen on the right. Amazingly I managed to avoid my occasional push on any of those holes, managed to hit it up the left and let the wind bring it back.

Nobody booked in front of me and just a young low handicap lad straight behind me - let him through at the fifth as I had a real camera (well my wee Fuji that i use on holiday) with me and wanted to take some pics - nobody else for a good half an hour behind us.

It was an adventure out there - aiming right or left of fairways and greens and watching the wind bring it back. Very much the sort of day when if it starts going wrong you could end up losing your swing. I hit the ball well (for me) today and loved playing the full 18 on the Medal for probably the first time in five or six years, scored 45 out and 44 back which is OK for me, could have been better but given the wind could have been much worse.

My hands were getting very cold by the time I walked off the ninth green and I considered just going up 16, 17 and 18 as there looked like there could be rain in the direction the wind was coming from but decided to carry on as holes 10 to15 are largely sheltered from the wind (at least at ground level) - the wind was still affecting the ball though as I discovered at the 13th when my wedge approach dived left into a greenside bunker I'm sure wasn't there five years ago - led to me playing a shot while on my knees for I think the first time ever - successfully too (well I got the ball out pin high - missed the putt).

Had to have a look in the hole at the back of the green to check as I walked across the par three 14th (which was right into the sun) but then spotted my ball in the rough at the back of the green - was right on line, and I'd had the thought of 'do I want this to be in the hole when I'm on my own' as I walked off the tee.

Then had an exciting time on the 15th - was just about to putt from the back of the green when I noticed that the background had gone completely white - just managed to get my rain jacket on and we had a cracking hailstorm which must have lasted less than a couple of minutes, thankfully it wasn't rain and even more thankfully it was brief.

Rest of the holes were uneventful - steady golf, wind dropped somewhat after the storm and as I walked off the course I had a look at the forecast on my phone - 17-26mph forecast for rest of evening - will be nice out there.

Here's some snapshots of the Medal - not the best lighting conditions for photos.



Par three - 5th green



Walking off the 7th tee



Par five 9th



Par three 11th looking back towards the tee



12th hole from the left rough - you can see a haze in the background which is dust from ploughed fields blowing across Panmure (which is the other side of those trees)



13th hole from left rough



14th green



15th green - hailstorm



15th green - a minute later



15th green another couple of minutes later


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 5, 2021)

Opposite of yesterday, great front 9 and a sketchy back 9 that felt like a real struggle - maybe it’s due to running out of Easter eggs on the 9th....

39 front 45 back. Chipping is rusty and I keep leaving them very short despite greens being fairly quick. Driver was as cold as the snow falling but 33 putts kept things respectable.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 5, 2021)

Just got back from a few holes. Wasn't scoring so just concentrated on trying to get the new swing changes on my long irons embedded, so was hitting my 5 iron off every tee and hitting 3 balls (I was the only one on course).

Was getting really annoyed with myself and then on the 17th it just seemed to click and I started hitting them much more flush. Not sure if I'll be getting the distance I want as it was a 40mph headwind so will have to go the range tomorrow and try again... with MY NEW IRONS!!!


----------



## Sats (Apr 5, 2021)

*Re: I played today and.....*

37 points with 4 blobs very pleased with myself.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2021)

Sats said:



*Re: I played today and.....*

37 points with 4 blobs very pleased with myself.
		
Click to expand...

So that’s 37 points then 👍😂😂🤔


----------



## DRW (Apr 5, 2021)

3 x 18 holes, 1 x 12 holes, 2 x 9 holes over the last week ,played 3 different courses, first tee offs, last tee offs, loved every moment of it, played pretty well, pooped, hands ache, had a rest today!

Next week not looking so good, no games booked so far


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 6, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Headed out for my first full 18 on Monifieth Medal since my season ticket for both courses went live on April 1st, though I did play the back nine in dead still conditions the other night.

This afternoon was very different - although it was beautiful sunshine there was a constant 40mph (gusting well above that) bitingly cold wind blowing from North, North, West - so basically straight across left to right for the first six holes which have out of bounds and the main railway line from London to Aberdeen on the right. Amazingly I managed to avoid my occasional push on any of those holes, managed to hit it up the left and let the wind bring it back.

Nobody booked in front of me and just a young low handicap lad straight behind me - let him through at the fifth as I had a real camera (well my wee Fuji that i use on holiday) with me and wanted to take some pics - nobody else for a good half an hour behind us.

It was an adventure out there - aiming right or left of fairways and greens and watching the wind bring it back. Very much the sort of day when if it starts going wrong you could end up losing your swing. I hit the ball well (for me) today and loved playing the full 18 on the Medal for probably the first time in five or six years, scored 45 out and 44 back which is OK for me, could have been better but given the wind could have been much worse.

My hands were getting very cold by the time I walked off the ninth green and I considered just going up 16, 17 and 18 as there looked like there could be rain in the direction the wind was coming from but decided to carry on as holes 10 to15 are largely sheltered from the wind (at least at ground level) - the wind was still affecting the ball though as I discovered at the 13th when my wedge approach dived left into a greenside bunker I'm sure wasn't there five years ago - led to me playing a shot while on my knees for I think the first time ever - successfully too (well I got the ball out pin high - missed the putt).

Had to have a look in the hole at the back of the green to check as I walked across the par three 14th (which was right into the sun) but then spotted my ball in the rough at the back of the green - was right on line, and I'd had the thought of 'do I want this to be in the hole when I'm on my own' as I walked off the tee.

Then had an exciting time on the 15th - was just about to putt from the back of the green when I noticed that the background had gone completely white - just managed to get my rain jacket on and we had a cracking hailstorm which must have lasted less than a couple of minutes, thankfully it wasn't rain and even more thankfully it was brief.

Rest of the holes were uneventful - steady golf, wind dropped somewhat after the storm and as I walked off the course I had a look at the forecast on my phone - 17-26mph forecast for rest of evening - will be nice out there.

Here's some snapshots of the Medal - not the best lighting conditions for photos.

View attachment 36017

Par three - 5th green

View attachment 36018

Walking off the 7th tee

View attachment 36019

Par five 9th

View attachment 36020

Par three 11th looking back towards the tee

View attachment 36021

12th hole from the left rough - you can see a haze in the background which is dust from ploughed fields blowing across Panmure (which is the other side of those trees)

View attachment 36028

13th hole from left rough

View attachment 36024

14th green

View attachment 36025

15th green - hailstorm

View attachment 36027

15th green - a minute later

View attachment 36026

15th green another couple of minutes later
		
Click to expand...

just about sums up the weather at the moment


----------



## IainP (Apr 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So that’s 37 points then 👍😂😂🤔
		
Click to expand...

Pot - kettle .... 😉😁


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 6, 2021)

Played yesterday and judging by the gaps on the course there must have been quite a few that cried off. Not as bad as they predicted until getting towards the end of the round with a few gusts in the 30-40 MPH range.

Still trying new clubs although the new TM SIM driver was resold on ebay at the weekend no better and probably worse for me than my M4. Stlll trying out new to meirons. Took out a mix of both yesterday and coming down firmly in favour of one set of the over.

Enough good shots for me to start thinking about getting my handicap back down once the weather and greens improve.


----------



## DRW (Apr 6, 2021)

J55TTC said:



			Too many double bogeys again wrecking the card, wind was swirling making things tricky. Front 9 was a real grind at 43 strokes but managed a 40 back to finish 2 over handicap (11 strokes under WHS). Very cold to start but thankfully the valley protected us from the wind.

Lowlight was a shanked wedge into the 5th, high light was reaching the par 5 16th in 2 and getting the birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Looks stunning.
Are the fairways, as tight as they look in those pictures ?  Would spend all day in the heather or trees


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 6, 2021)

DRW said:



			Looks stunning.
Are the fairways, as tight as they look in those pictures ?  Would spend all day in the heather or trees

Click to expand...

It is quite tight, 7th is the tightest on the course and it’s an intimidating tee shot. The front 9 in the valley are a bit more forgiving, if your first bounce is a few feet into the heather you usually get a bounce back into the fairway.


----------



## Crow (Apr 6, 2021)

Thought I'd be alright without a jacket today but the wind cut right through me, took about an hour to warm back up when I got home.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 6, 2021)

On Saturday’s round I had no idea where the irons were going, with several coming off of the toe.  Sunday was much better, with only the odd poor shot.

Had a lesson this evening and turns out it was simply that I was standing too far from the ball.  I suspect that I always have to some extent and hoping for a more consistent strike going forward.

Looking forward to my next game at the weekend, where my new found confidence will probably disappear after a few shots.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hit 3 fairways, missed the rest 30 yards or more to the left.....

Rest of the game was junk, more than a tad cold, blowing a hoolie and several attempts to snow.

Never play well when I've been on nights but today was embarrassing .

On consolation is played shiite on a great course.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 7, 2021)

Went out on whim as the wind had dropped tonight, the missus decided to join me and we only intended playing nine holes, her first time playing the Medal course since we expanded our season tickets to include it - It was a bit chilly as we teed off at 5.45 but once we got moving we warmed up, it was gorgeous and we ended up playing the full 18 - nobody behind us, never held up by the people in front.

Apart from making an absolute mess of the 6th I played very nicely indeed, if I was someone who scored social rounds in stableford points then I'd have been very happy with my score.

Putted much better than Monday, greens, although not massive, are a fair bit larger than I've got used to on the Ashludie. Walked off the 18th green at 8.20, any later and playing the final hole would have been dodgy.

Good fun out there.



View of 4th green on Monifieth Medal from just off the side of 5th tee.


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2021)

18 holes on the heath last night. Tad chilly into the wind, but fortunately it dropped on the back nine.

79 gross for 37 points having started with a double/ blob. 😉 Didn’t feel I played that well, so,perhaps a good sign ?

Greens are really firm and quick now and not holding. Fortunately we don’t have bunkers in front of the green so can run the ball in. Might have to get rid of the winter concrete balls and get some decent ones out. 

Fantastic to be back out with mates again. 👍


----------



## DanFST (Apr 8, 2021)

Played a much more open course. 113 slope. 49 points, including a lovely eagle on a par 4 over water. 

If only I could do that round mine.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2021)

played the Kings yesterday afternoon, cold and windy, though at least it was sunny. my the course was playing long with damp Fairways and a 3 club wind that wasn't really heling except on the 10th 150 yard par 3. hit it OK after my lesson, felt strange, but when it came off the results spoke for themselves, stuck it in the burn off the tee on 4th usually can't reach into the wind. 6 was drive and wedge, 14th (470) drive and 6 iron 17 drive and 6 iron. alas 18th was a let down as i dunked my 2nd in the pond


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 8, 2021)

I am getting there. 12 shots better than last Saturday and played to my handicap. A couple of really awful lies caused 5 drop shots. One was having to stand with back to the hole and hitting back handed and outside of my body line due a ball that was within 2 inches of a bunker on the greenside.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 8, 2021)

Had a day off the golf today but took my new irons out last night for 18 holes. I spent the first 9 holes thinning everything - i genuinely think I was scared of getting them muddy 😂. By the back 9 I was beginning to hit them pretty nicely and ended up 8 over on the back 9 on a course I've only played twice so pretty happy with that!

Out tomorrow on my own course which is in far better nick so looking forward to having a proper hit out with them!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

Got out on the course at 5pm. Stuck behind a four ball who I'm pretty sure were not on the online booking sheet (or I wouldn't have stuck myself right behind them). I just hung back though so I could retake any poor shots - which was most of them as it turned out. I've come to the conclusion I don't play well on my own. Or with other people... Other than that I'm fine.

First hole I made a lovely up and down from the bunker to save par (God bless the Sure Out), but that was as good as it got. Hit plenty of thins and even a top. Putting was 'experimental' let's say. I noticed I seem to have moved down the grip and got more hunched, so I returned my hands nearer the end of the grip and stood up more. Unclear whether it actually helped or not. Finally got my second par on the 9th, and called it a day - was going to play a couple more holes but it had already taken over 1.5 hours of pathetic golf to play the front nine so I left it there. 46 gross, 14 points. 19 putts. Same  different day.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 8, 2021)

Our first medal competition today and  I my golf was argueably worse than last week, it started reasonably but a couple of 3 putts early really knocked me, especially on the 3rd where i had a 12 footer for a birdie and knocked it 6 feet past, missed the return.
Apart from my driving which is holding up well, I was so inconsistent, i would normally expect to hit 9 out of 10 shot pretty well, but I am currently at about 5 so many tops and fluffs, poor putting isn't helping either, I went round in 102, 20 shots over my handicap!!
It looks like i will go up from 9.9 to around 10.5 as I lose my best score, if things dont improve soon I will be up to 12 in a few weeks.

Hopefully the lesson i have booked next week can get me back on the right track


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2021)

Went out this afternoon.
It was very cold, my golf was even colder!


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't have a handicap, but consider myself around 22. Played today and was somehow 1 over after 11. However wind really got up and although it was not into, it really affected my game and ended 13 over, having dropped 10 shots on 3 holes. Only 28 putts which was down to really good approach play and some decent long putts. Roll on Sunday!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2021)

played Nairn this morning, sunny but freezing, the wind cut right through you, no place for the old. Ball went nowhere on the front 9, bogy on the first 3 then pars,5,6,7, birdied 8 and 9. down wind was much easier, hit some good drives and  a few good iron shots, the lesson on Tues def helped,

The people in front got a bit tetchy on 15 and Jonesy and i both drove in to the left fairway bunker, when we got to the 16th tee they were still on the tee waiting to moan why we hadn't shouted 4, its 240 to that bunker and we were both sure they where on the green when we hit, we apologised and Jonesy said  he thought they had played there 3rds. to make matter worse on 18 i was in the 2nd RH fairway and Jonesy just short was on the downslope and he isn't a big hitter and off 10, had 250 at least to the green and his 3 playing partners all suspected he would thin in into the face of the bunker in front of him. Flushed it and it ran up onto the green to about a foot, alas the group in front were only just walking onto the green, more apologies, but they were not happy


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2021)

Out with CVG this morning.
A tad fresh but nice once the sun came over the hill.
Had a really poor ball striking round earlier in the week and today was much better.
Still a few thins and toes but overall much more like it 
17 points out, 16 back as the breeze got up.
Short game excellent and even better out of bunkers.....whats going on?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 9, 2021)

Finally hitting it straight apart from one 7 iron pin high 20 yards left into the gorse.

Chipping moderate, not playing the right shot and left about 6 putts centre cup but 6 inches short 🤣🤣

Up to 9 degrees today so temperature tolerable and northerly wind didn't pick up until the last 5 holes, just in time to make them play very long.

Course fairly empty, the members must be getting golfed out....


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 9, 2021)

Worst round since the reopening for me today. Mainly due to a horrendous run between holes 10 to 15. Slightly annoyed as it was getting marked for an initial handicap card.

Wind was up and I just couldn't get the measure of the greens which were lightning compared to how they normally run at our place.

In my defence the two lads I played with were also pretty shocking and they're far better players than I.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Played my new course today where the last 5 holes played very long. Any ideas? 😉

I didn’t score, but guess I was in the mid 20s pts wise. 4 shanks 😳 2 from iffy lies and 1 half wedge so not worried... I did have a 8” birdie to make up 

Course was stunning as was the t-shirt weather. I’ve just booked in for the Wednesday comp. Can’t wait


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Played my new course today where the last 5 holes played very long. Any ideas? 😉

I didn’t score, but guess I was in the mid 20s pts wise. 4 shanks 😳 2 from iffy lies and 1 half wedge so not worried... I did have a 8” birdie to make up

Course was stunning as was the t-shirt weather. I’ve just booked in for the Wednesday comp. Can’t wait
		
Click to expand...

West Lancs?


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			West Lancs?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, the clue is in post 7926 😆


----------



## louise_a (Apr 9, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			No mate, the clue is in post 7926 😆
		
Click to expand...

Silloth?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			No mate, the clue is in post 7926 😆
		
Click to expand...

silloth bit of a trek for you?


----------



## Curls (Apr 9, 2021)

7am round and working on something with my driving. Perfecting the two way miss until 11 and then 13, both times it worked I was in totally different parts of the fairway. Exciting times 😬


----------



## louise_a (Apr 9, 2021)

Ended up playing a hastily arranged knockout this morning, didnt hold out much hope but wanted a competitive game to try and get order yes terday. I played so much better even though i was still scuffing too many. 4 pars in the first 6 holes saw me a couple of holes up, but I kept giving holes away due to bad shots. I always struggle against the girl I was playing, she is an excellent putter whereas I am shaky and sure enough she was consistantly holing the 5 or 6 footers that make such a difference (I would back her to hole 9 out of 10, whereas I am more like 4 out of 10) I was still 1up after 17, but then  a couple of very unfortunate lies let me down and I lost the last 2 holes after 2 double bogies. Ultimately disappointing but I did play a lot better,
 I think half my problem is mental, I let setbacks play on my mind, I wish i could just leave bad holes behind me in stroke play


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			silloth bit of a trek for you?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s miles away 🤣


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 9, 2021)

Had intended going out on the shorter Ashludie tonight and taking nothing longer than a hybrid to hit lots of irons, but it was very busy and I noticed there was nobody booked on the Medal after 5pm so switch my booking to there. Did take a driver but it was the SIM Max which I've not really liked on it's previous outings - left my SLDR which I love at home.

As it was I ended up hitting the SIM pretty well and hit lots of irons too, ended up hitting them much better than the previous couple of rounds. There may be a place for the SIM yet, I've learned with the Cobra one length hybrid (which I now love) that initial impressions aren't always right.

Weather app said 12-24 mph wind from North West but although it had the direction correct it was significantly stronger than forecast (I'd have said in the 30mph range) and it was very cold on the hands for the last three or four holes. Didn't see anyone in front of or behind me all the way round and despite the cold it was lovely out there. Going to be busy with day job and football for next few days so glad I got out tonight.



Seventh green Monifieth medal with one of several little storms (which skirted the course and slid past) over the Tay and a train heading for Aberdeen



Walking off the 13th tee, humps, bumps and ridges, this is the sort of stuff I wish i had a proper camera with me for.



16th green with a little fire in the sky behind the town.


----------



## Curls (Apr 9, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Had intended going out on the shorter Ashludie tonight and taking nothing longer than a hybrid to hit lots of irons, but it was very busy and I noticed there was nobody booked on the Medal after 5pm so switch my booking to there. Did take a driver but it was the SIM Max which I've not really liked on it's previous outings - left my SLDR which I love at home.

As it was I ended up hitting the SIM pretty well and hit lots of irons too, ended up hitting them much better than the previous couple of rounds. There may be a place for the SIM yet, I've learned with the Cobra one length hybrid (which I now love) that initial impressions aren't always right.

Weather app said 12-24 mph wind from North West but although it had the direction correct it was significantly stronger than forecast (I'd have said in the 30mph range) and it was very cold on the hands for the last three or four holes. Didn't see anyone in front of or behind me all the way round and despite the cold it was lovely out there. Going to be busy with day job and football for next few days so glad I got out tonight.

View attachment 36096

Seventh green Monifieth medal with one of several little storms (which skirted the course and slid past) over the Tay and a train heading for Aberdeen

View attachment 36097

Walking off the 13th tee, humps, bumps and ridges, this is the sort of stuff I wish i had a proper camera with me for.

View attachment 36098

16th green with a little fire in the sky behind the town.
		
Click to expand...

Great photos in fairness 👍🏻 Nothing like a course to yourself of an evening to figure a few things out and just soak up the peace and solitude. Love it 🏌🏼


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 9, 2021)

Curls said:



			Great photos in fairness 👍🏻 Nothing like a course to yourself of an evening to figure a few things out and just soak up the peace and solitude. Love it 🏌🏼
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - I really need to find a night with excellent light (tonight had good potential but didn't quite get as pretty as it can be) and take the proper camera out instead of the clubs. 

I love going out on my own and fixing something that's not quite right, tonight got a bit (a lot) too chilly at the end but it was still great to be out there.

In other news we got emailed today to tell us that from 12th April we can have guests on weekdays (except Wednesday) afternoons, though we have to book them by phone rather than through BRS - may have to arrange a work meeting out here rather than by Microsoft Teams in the near future, been six months since I've seen any of my workmates.

And we now have a waiting list for adults - things you never thought you'd see again.


----------



## Curls (Apr 9, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Cheers - I really need to find a night with excellent light (tonight had good potential but didn't quite get as pretty as it can be) and take the proper camera out instead of the clubs.

I love going out on my own and fixing something that's not quite right, tonight got a bit (a lot) too chilly at the end but it was still great to be out there.

In other news we got emailed today to tell us that from 12th April we can have guests on weekdays (except Wednesday) afternoons, though we have to book them by phone rather than through BRS - may have to arrange a work meeting out here rather than by Microsoft Teams in the near future, been six months since I've seen any of my workmates.

And we now have a waiting list for adults - things you never thought you'd see again.
		
Click to expand...

Well if that’s not good light and you’re taking them with a lesser camera you obviously have the eye. As for meetings on the course bloody hell, fill your boots man! I’d love that. 

Looking forward to warmer evenings, empty course, bliss. 🏌🏼


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 9, 2021)

Curls said:



			Well if that’s not good light and you’re taking them with a lesser camera you obviously have the eye. As for meetings on the course bloody hell, fill your boots man! I’d love that.

Looking forward to warmer evenings, empty course, bliss. 🏌🏼
		
Click to expand...

It's an iPhone and the light was nice just not as good as it can be. I've photographed a few golf tournaments - an Open, several Dunhill Cups and a Scottish Women's Open but by the time the light gets nice in the evenings I've usually been knackered from being out all day and editing/captioning and sending pics so I've never really tried to do scenic stuff on the courses - I'm hoping to do the British Women's Open at Carnoustie this year and as it's only six miles away I might just nip back in the evening and try to get some good stuff of the course in addition to the action.

We've had a few on course 'team meetings' over the years - invaluable 'melting pot' of creative ideas  - I highly recommend them.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Had intended going out on the shorter Ashludie tonight and taking nothing longer than a hybrid to hit lots of irons, but it was very busy and I noticed there was nobody booked on the Medal after 5pm so switch my booking to there. Did take a driver but it was the SIM Max which I've not really liked on it's previous outings - left my SLDR which I love at home.

As it was I ended up hitting the SIM pretty well and hit lots of irons too, ended up hitting them much better than the previous couple of rounds. There may be a place for the SIM yet, I've learned with the Cobra one length hybrid (which I now love) that initial impressions aren't always right.

Weather app said 12-24 mph wind from North West but although it had the direction correct it was significantly stronger than forecast (I'd have said in the 30mph range) and it was very cold on the hands for the last three or four holes. Didn't see anyone in front of or behind me all the way round and despite the cold it was lovely out there. Going to be busy with day job and football for next few days so glad I got out tonight.

View attachment 36096

Seventh green Monifieth medal with one of several little storms (which skirted the course and slid past) over the Tay and a train heading for Aberdeen

View attachment 36097

Walking off the 13th tee, humps, bumps and ridges, this is the sort of stuff I wish i had a proper camera with me for.

View attachment 36098

16th green with a little fire in the sky behind the town.
		
Click to expand...



There is something absolutely magical about that time of the evening on a links. It truly becomes alive and every little bump is magnified and brought to life by long shadows. If you only ever play links during the day you never catch this twilight show. It might only last less than an hour but for me it's best time to be out there. 

Works best when on smaller flatter links courses.  Towering dunes can just block out the light.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 10, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			There is something absolutely magical about that time of the evening on a links. It truly becomes alive and every little bump is magnified and brought to life by long shadows. If you only ever play links during the day you never catch this twilight show. It might only last less than an hour but for me it's best time to be out there.

Works best when on smaller flatter links courses.  Towering dunes can just block out the light.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - our 13th is probably the best for it on the Medal and the 16th on the Ashludie is great for nice shadows too - The Old Course has some cracking holes for it.

For photography (not just golf) a lot of people think that bright middle of the day sunshine is good - it's not.


----------



## Sats (Apr 10, 2021)

Had another good round following a lesson. 37 points with no blobs.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Yep - our 13th is probably the best for it on the Medal and the 16th on the Ashludie is great for nice shadows too - The Old Course has some cracking holes for it.

For photography (not just golf) a lot of people think that bright middle of the day sunshine is good - it's not.
		
Click to expand...


A camera phone doesnt come close to showing what the eye can take in unfortunately


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 10, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			A camera phone doesnt come close to showing what the eye can take in unfortunately 

Click to expand...

That's why I mentioned needing to go out with a real camera to shoot some pics of the course at some time.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 10, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			A camera phone doesnt come close to showing what the eye can take in unfortunately 

Click to expand...

great time to get pics of a course is twilight, we've had some great ones don of the changes all taken early evening.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			great time to get pics of a course is twilight, we've had some great ones don of the changes all taken early evening.
		
Click to expand...

Yep an hour or so around sunrise and sunset are the times - mind you I'm not tall enough to have taken those bonny pics on Nairn


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 10, 2021)

Not a great day, was fighting bad iron play from the off. I left the practice area fine, but between there and the first tee I lost my tempo. I fought to get it back and was hanging on until the 17th when I hit a beautiful drive that faded round the dog leg to give me a gentle 9 iron in... but it was just off the fairway no pick and place and sunk in a bald dead patch. That was then given a good topping into the bunker and it unravelled from there. The fairways are too hard pan like and it’s not even summer. Think I am going to have to get steeper , dunno will have to investigate! 18th was the same, angry long drive into position a , then found the bunker on a second shot ... so tee to fairway okay fairway to green pants .. 
One of the guys noticed the autoflex and asked if it was one of those silly priced shafts .. I can only but agree, the fact that he was 20 years younger than me, fitter and stronger using a sim with a green hazardus shaft but had only 10 yards on me at best and missed more fairways, kind of suggests the autoflex isn’t a bad investment for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2021)

Just been out with my 11 hcap mate, and finally played some decent golf! 85 scored for 35 points. Well happy with that, finally getting back to my old self. The only triple bogey was on the 2nd where I drove it to about 90 yards from the flag, then went fat, thin, knife, three-putt. But it got better, and front nine was actually the better nine with 19 points.

I still made 38 putts though - and I putted better today than I have in the last couple of weeks! The greens were rapid today, and generally the greens on my new course are so much tougher than at my old place, so it's something I'm really going to have to work on and get better at, quickly.

Driving was the biggest plus, hit some crackers and I think I might even be a few yards longer now than I'm used to hitting. Just a feeling though, I've not measured. Generally my shot distance seemed to be on the up, I even hit into a ditch at 205 yards when I was meant to be laying up with the 23° hybrid! It is downhill but still.


----------



## Lump (Apr 10, 2021)

4th round back since the restart today, woke up to a wall of snow falling but thankfully nothing settled and it disappeared to leave a lovely spring day. 
Finally got a hold of my driver swing, I’ve been hitting huge draws that have been killing me (100yrd of movement is hard to aim for)
2 perfect hits up the 18th gave me a 30ft eagle putt which I duly drained for a gross 71 (-1 gross). Qualifying medal today so it was a good day to bring the game together.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 10, 2021)

Wrecked the 7th and 14th with triples , other than that it was pretty consistent and the first time in a while with 2 birdies on the card. 

Tested the new TSi 2 demo driver, originally wanted the G425 or sim 2 to test but both were already out. Very impressed. Best driver day for a long time including a bombed 310yd drive down the 4th and made the green in one on the 272 par 4 13th. It had the HZRDUS smoke RDS shaft and I’m seriously considering buying one after that!

Anywho... 7 FIR 4 GIR but 31 putts saved me.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Played up at bootle getting 17 shots. Shot 36, played quiet well. Maybe I’ve found my level 👎🏻

After 5 horrible rounds with the driver, I got to shout kaboom baby! a couple of times 🤣


----------



## GG26 (Apr 10, 2021)

Played in a Texas Scramble this morning.  Played well as a team for a 65 and a net 53.5.  The big thing was that we avoided any bogeys on the card and hopefully that’s going to be a competitive score.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 10, 2021)

Comp postponed today from frost. The swing is getting better.....can't putt to save my life. 

Playing on a new course in the morning.....looking forward to it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2021)

Feeling very irritated on 1st tee as at least two of the other three in my four didn’t know their CH and the third seemed to be guessing...on their own course, and so confused debate on shots given/received ensued...I then proceeded to play very messily with a couple of real horrors inc. my first lucy locket for four rounds (aaaargh!!!!), but also knocked in four very nice birdies inc one on the last to win the 4BBB match - and for me four birdies in a round is rare.  Doesnt golf sometimes baffle to the extreme.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2021)

first monthly medal yesterday, bright but cold and a strong wind. the others were entering so why not. 2 bogeys on the trot but then settled down. was a bit later than we usually play, but we only two two balls goin out in front , but got to the 3rd green again only to see all three groups of 2 balls in front of us waiting on the tee. infront of them was a4 ball of young guys, who were pretty terrible, all over the place even on the easiest hole on the course. didn't get any better pace wise, we were 4 hours for a 3 ball and two of the groups in front an one behind walked in due to the pace of play. at no time did they offer to let the 2 balls through.
 started to hit it well from 4 onwards though the greens had been top dressed this week and were a bit sandy.Wind dropped  and it even started to warm up by 7th and all of us removed our jackets and winter hats. it wasn't to last as while we were on the tee the wind switched around to a north easterly, was 3 over for the front 9. got to 12 and hit a good drive past the new bunkers and had 5 iron in which i thinnned straight into the new bunker short of the green then doubled. bogey on 13 was also a let down after a grrod drive, wasnt even that bad a 2nd almost got on the green before rolling all the way back down the hill some 70 yards away. it started snowing heavy on 14 and 15, then on the 16th the hailsstones were so bac you couldn't even see the fairway.  A few good up and downs on 14,15 and 16 for par, snow on again for 17, had to hit driver there, the day before had hit 5 iron off the tee the wind was so strong into us. had 160 into the wind, which would usually be a 7, but took 6 due to the wind, flushed it over the green, got up and down for par, then did the same on 18 with my 3rd with a 9 iron to almost put it OOB, managed Bogey for a gross 77, net 72. was 2nd, but  finished mid table as lots of good scores by high  handicaps later. relatively please considering the weather. Index will go up though as my 20th score was my best (68, gross 73)

Scottish golf app was not much fun i couldn't enter my score and the other two couldn't confirm theirs, all had to be done by the starter,  he'd told us most others in the comp were the same, he's had to do most of the scores .. tech


----------



## Boomy (Apr 11, 2021)

Best score to date today on the old links of Silloth 😊 (A 9 shot PB) Glorious sunshine on the front 9... light snow on the back 9 🤯 (but quite calm wind wise which is rare)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 11, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Best score to date today on the old links of Silloth 😊 (A 9 shot PB) Glorious sunshine on the front 9... light snow on the back 9 🤯 (but quite calm wind wise which is rare)

View attachment 36122

Click to expand...

They have done a great job removing the gorse around this green. Just as well for me on Friday, sailed one right over the flag 15 yards too long which would have been a lost ball last year.

It was getting way too tight around the green especially if wind was playing into and/or off the Blue tee.

You got lucky playing in flat calm, always good when you can take advantage of it.


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2021)

Cracking day on the heath. Course is in stunning condition and greens as good as I can remember. Cool breeze, but in the sun it was glorious

Didn't play that well, but a par, par, birdie finish salvaged a gross 81, 35 stableford points. Few blobs in there but who counts them ?


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2021)

Good day out on the course today, pairs betterball comp. we didn’t have the best front 9 with only 17 points but pulled it together with 23 on the back 9 for a decent total of 40 points. I think 43 was the highest score, so not too shabby really.

Playing off 85% of handicap which seemed a little hard


----------



## Boomy (Apr 11, 2021)

Well that was a bonus 🤩 A few cheeky twilight holes ⛳️ after tea with Mrs Boomy caddying 😄 played 1,2,3,6,16,17,18 🏌🏼‍♂️


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Well that was a bonus 🤩 A few cheeky twilight holes ⛳️ after tea with Mrs Boomy caddying 😄 played 1,2,3,6,16,17,18 🏌🏼‍♂️

View attachment 36129
View attachment 36130
View attachment 36131
View attachment 36132

Click to expand...

You let your caddy play, or is that your pink ball?


----------



## Boomy (Apr 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			You let your caddy play, or is that your pink ball.  

Click to expand...

I’d lost all my white ones by that point 😂 So used a pink Callaway Soft which I found - it was actually ok and easy to spot in the rough 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2021)

Played with @Imurg this afternoon
Was up 17-14 after 9
Caught up the 4 ball in front on the 10th tee, they were still teeing off as we arrived. - no call through
Caught up with them again on the 12 th tee again they were still teeing off - no call through even though we were obviously the faster group.

Faced with the prospect of waiting for 5 minutes on every hole, we decided to skip to the par 3 16th which was empty

So played 16,17,18 and won by 1 point 

A wins a win 😎😎 but miffed that the round was curtailed my the ignorant group in front


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 11, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			I don't have a handicap, but consider myself around 22. Played today and was somehow 1 over after 11. However wind really got up and although it was not into, it really affected my game and ended 13 over, having dropped 10 shots on 3 holes. Only 28 putts which was down to really good approach play and some decent long putts. Roll on Sunday!
		
Click to expand...

Back to playing like a 22+ handicapper. Everything rubbish. Roll on Tuesday


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 11, 2021)

Played my place today with @Papas1982 and his dad. Very enjoyable despite getting all 4 seasons during the round. Sun, wind, snow..... we got the lot.


----------



## AAC (Apr 12, 2021)

Played in glorious sunshine yesterday, only a bounce game but played to the Marquis of Queensbury rules & shot a nett -4 so a happy bunny.


----------



## apj0524 (Apr 12, 2021)

As I am furloughed this week i took the opportunity to play in the 1st comp since lockdown and broke 80 for the first time today, gross 79 and 41 points, absolutely chuffed to bits only started playing 7 years ago at 55.  Now Sleep Eat and Repeat


----------



## IanM (Apr 12, 2021)

Played Newport this morning... decent weather, played well and won 2 up.  That'll do nicely


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2021)

Got snowed off first thing but managed to get a dozen holes in this evening with Fragger.
It seems only 1 aspect of my game can be working at any one time at the moment...
Driver was hot, most other things not.
Irons are mostly terrible..thins, toes..just ugly
22 points for the 12 holes so can't really grumble...


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 12, 2021)

Took a break from work to head out at 5.30 for a few holes as the weather was so nice, sunny all day - ended up playing all 18 on the Medal and the sun went behind the only big cloud in the sky for nearly all of it, so it wasn't particularly warm. Still nice though and I played pretty well - I've had a fair few birdies on the shorter Ashludie this year but hadn't birdied any of the holes on the Medal in 2021 before tonight but I fixed that with a birdie at the 15th. Irons were much better than of late and so was the putting till I three putted 18 to end up with a gross 86 - shouldn't have stopped to take pics of the pretty sky before putting.

It's a bit strange at the moment as on midweek evenings traditionally the Medal was busy and the wee Ashludie was where you went for a spontaneous knock around - it's the total opposite just now, The 'Ludie is busy and only two people went out after 4.30pm on the Medal, me and a guy half an hour after me who only played the front nine - so I had the whole back nine to myself - wonderful stuff.



16th fairway with the sun finally emerging from that big cloud



16th green with that nice sunlight



18th green and from left to right the Grange and Broughty clubhouse, The Monifieth Links building and Monifieth Golf Club clubhouse - and that sky that made me three putt.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 13, 2021)

There is hope in the old boy yet.
At least teh first round back was to handicap no sign of that sort of form since.

Yesterday I put more doubles on my card than I cared to remember.


----------



## Crow (Apr 13, 2021)

Played today from the yellows and had my best scoring round in a long time, 84 gross 65 nett, 43 Stableford, and that included dumping my tee shot into the pond in front of the 18th green and playing three off the tee. 
Par 72, course rating 71.0 from the yellows.

Mizuno TP-9 in the bag, Wilson laminated 1 & 3 wood plus a Golden Goose putter.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Played sat/sun/mon at bootle

Sat off the whites 36pts. Driver great, putter stone cold
Sun off the whites 24pts. Everything bad.
Mon off the yellows 38pts. Short game wizard. 

Weird thing is, off the whites I get 17 shots. Yellows in the society I get 11 😳


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 13, 2021)

Driving was terrible today. Lost 2 balls off the tee and it could easily have been at least 5 more except for lucky bounces off  trees and the fact they've cut down a lot of scrub. Iron play and short game helped me out, but putting also let me down. Shot 84 which was surprising, but slightly annoyed as I feel I could have broken 80. However with a bit less good luck, I would  have been in the 90's, so swings and roundabouts. Looking forward to Thursday with some trepidation.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2021)

Had the afternoon off and finally managed to get my dad a round at my club. I played pretty decent, shot 86 for 34 points (no blobs 😉). Tried a small alteration to my putting grip, don't think it really helped. Still 37 putts. Whenever I hole one or two and think I've cracked it, along come a couple of three-putts and I'm back to square one. 

But it's always great to get out with the old man. I mark him off 36 hcap, he managed 14 points out but his back nine was car crash, he just kept topping and toeing the ball and giving up, so only registered 3 more points! To be fair it was his first round since December and he gets a bit tired and stiff towards the end. I think he liked the course though and he still seemed like he might be keen on joining, so fingers crossed.

Weather was lovely, sun was out the whole time and it was superb to have a pint in the late afternoon, it's been a while. Great day! 👍🏻


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 14, 2021)

Due to renovations at home, my missus and I have had to relocate during working hours so that we can work ourselves... thankfully the mother in law is the secretary at a local golf club so she's set us up in a room overlooking the 18th Green! 

As a result I managed to get out twice yesterday - out for 7 holes during my lunch hour (and a bit) and then once I'd finished work for another 11 holes.

Played alright, but absolute garbage on the greens (which themselves aren't great). Limited myself to one double bogey during the 11 holes after work, but due to my putting I only made a couple of pars as well. Drove the green on 17 and still 3 putted which was disappointing.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 14, 2021)

Got another 18 in on the Medal tonight - mainly to try out the new 3-4 wood (it's very much set at 4 just now) - played poorly early on with the exception of when I hit the new club - loving it so far. Much better on the way back. The 4 wood has brought a couple of holes I couldn't reach in regulation into range so well worth going out to test it.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 15, 2021)

35pts in my first company off the yellows at Silloth. Blobbing the 18th left a sour taste. 

However, what another lovely day up there. I even caught a bit of sun. I’ve heard it’s always like that up there...?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			35pts in my first company off the yellows at Silloth. Blobbing the 18th left a sour taste.

However, what another lovely day up there. I even caught a bit of sun. I’ve heard it’s always like that up there...?
		
Click to expand...

Thats our one day of summer and I missed it.

Some good scores by the look of things.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2021)

Progress yesterday as 3 aspects of my game worked at the same time...
Hybrids, chipping and long putts were astonishingly good...
Irons..improving but still ropey 
Driver ..acceptable - 2 really bad drives cost me a double each time.
Short putts......missed 3 from inside 4 feet - normally a strength 

So, 31 points from the first card put in under WHS
Because I knew one of my best 8 wasn't about to drop off the 20 I also knew the handicap wouldn't go up 
So I suppose I felt a little more relaxed than normal.
Didn't help mind 
Turn the 3 blobs into scoring holes and im not that far away - all the blobs were doubles on non shot holes so no real disasters.
CVG started like a train. Par, birdie start to have 7 points from 2 holes.
Shame he only got 22 from the next 16....funny old game.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 15, 2021)

Same ball throughout but only 33 points. Too many silly "duff" shots.
But a grand evening view fron the clubhouse terrace.


----------



## DRW (Apr 15, 2021)

Last tee time out, 18 holes after gardening all day, not recommended for good golf, driver everywhere but scored okay, the ball just didn't want to be lost

The swan putting on the display on the lake, was the highlight of the round, great to be playing golf  :-


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2021)

Had a good game today.
36 points but blobbed the last.
Didn't duff any chips or pitches, possibly for the first time ever!
Great pint of Guinness after the round.
Good to be alive.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 15, 2021)

Out on my own on the Medal course after work again tonight and had probably my best score ever on the course, actually helped by being a single behind a four ball on the front nine, forced me to take my time.

But I wasn't at all happy with the consistency of my irons until the last few holes, basically got lucky and didn't get into trouble with any bad shots up to then - sorted out my grip and was hitting the ball really well last few holes, definitely need to take more care with set up.

Lovely out there though just a 10mph breeze according to the Met office app and not a single cloud in the sky.



7th from off the left of the fairway



7th green


...and we're done - view back down the par 5 18th


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 16, 2021)

fantastic weather at Nairn today, not a breath of wind on the front and for a change it was warm almost 10deg by 9.30. hit it pretty well. breeze picked up on the back 9 but prob only an one club from the N/east. should have stuck a card it rarely such good playing conditions this time of year, forecaste is for the same tomorrow, will def be sticking one in


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 16, 2021)

Played yesterday evening, and the weather was lovely. Was all a bit rushed at the start, then a bit slow following a couple of slow groups, who thankfully cleared off after 9. Back 9 took just under 50 minutes. 

Having problems with the bottom of my back and glute on my left side is making turning through the ball quite difficult and causing me to go back to my old armsy over the top swing. Hopefully some pilates and strength training will sort it out soon, as I was just getting comfortable with clearing my left hip rather than humping. 
Had a poor front 9 with 3 doubles. And eventually finished with 90 (47/43)

The course is firming up nicely, but the greens were still very bumpy. Which is not good given they are getting faster. Hopefully a couple of weeks of warm weather will sort them out. The other major problem is the amount of bare rock hard ground, left after the wet weather. Makes for some 'interesting' lies and difficult shots. 

Can't decide whether or not I like the Sim driver. I've definitely gained a fair bit of distance with it, but its not that forgiving. Probably just needs setting up properly. 

I do however love my new Flat Cat grip. Makes lining puts up and making a positive stroke so much easier. Can't wait to try it on some nice smooth greens.

The nicest thing about the round was having my daughter walk round with me. She has precisely zero interest in playing golf, but really enjoyed walking round. She loves wildlife so was super excited to see a couple of small deer, lots of rabbits and a few different birds or prey. It was also very useful to have someone run in front and look for errant shots 😁.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 16, 2021)

Out tonight to check out the change to my grip I made last night (course was pretty much empty - nobody at all in front of me or for a good few holes behind me) after checking the video of my lesson where the pro sorted it - feels weird but ball strike is night and day better than what I've been playing with for ages - should really go back and check the videos much more regularly.

Off to the academy range at St Andrews Links tomorrow morning to hit more balls with that grip. 

Handicap has been sorted out and first comp on Wednesday - it's been a while, maybe six years since I played in a proper comp.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2021)

Hit a nice bit of form today - birdied 4 of the first 8 holes , then 2 of the back 9 - dropped 2 shots and ended up being 4 under par 😂😂😂😂😂😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2021)

Out solo first thing on the back 9 trying to sort out my iron play...
I may..may..have sussed it.
Doing it again tomorrow to make sure..


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2021)

Lovely day here again, so decided to all put GP scores in. hit the ball OK, but putting really let me down, three putted 5 times. 

as  we played at 8.30 missed the numpties that take all day, were round in just over 3 hours.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Played yesterday and did something that I don't think I have done before, 1st three holes and I am in the right greenside bunker on each hole.


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Out solo first thing on the back 9 trying to sort out my iron play...
I may..may..have sussed it.
Doing it again tomorrow to make sure..
		
Click to expand...

Please send over the details!

First comp today, in so many good positions off the tee but after the first few holes just lost my head with an iron in hand. There are many ways this game can be frustrating but this has to be one of the worst 🥴


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2021)

Been a whirlwind week for the golf for me

Only got 8 cards in at time so index could only be 25.8

Tuesday played the midweek 18 hole stableford

Thought I played well, didn't add up points until end..turns out id hit 42 points (41 with 95%) .. was shocked as had lost a ball (made second ball par tho) and missed a 1 footer .. just ignored them at time

Won the comp happy days . Never won before (in comps , not society won a couple them but not serious comps)

Cut to 23.6 index think it was

2 days later playing in my society (handed the card in via golf England app) hit 38 points off society handicap (41 if using whs but society doesn't. The card I handed in did we used 2 cards)

Society round felt amazin chip in birdie from pin high approach off one hole and then 2 holes later another birdie (haven't had any for months then 2 at once) but that was a 2 so won the 2s club (£97)

£147 in prizes in the week lol

Starting index 25.8
Finishing index 22

Still only 3 cards count so will go up slightly when a 4th counts but it's going right way ..


Joining the hard club helps as other courses just felt short, using irons in instead of hyrbids helped


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 17, 2021)

Played like an absolute spanner today. May have to accept the need to practice rather than just turn up and expect to be semi competent. 

3 horseshoe putts 😡. 2 were overhit, 1 was just plain mean 😪

The saving grace, so typical of golf, I had 3 beautiful shots on the 18th leading to a 1cm tap in for par. That reeled me right back in for more next week 😆.

Fabulous day, no wind.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 17, 2021)

What a difference not having to wear all the layers.

Not brilliant with 33 points but 2 twos on the card so money to come.

Two of the shots dropped was of me trying to get more out of a shot than I should have.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2021)

Had a brilliant day, one of those days where you remember why you love golf.

Was booked in with my mate who's off 11/12, we didn't enter the comp (not even 100% sure how to at this point), but we decided we would play off the whites because we hadn't done that yet at the new club, and figured it's worth practising and seeing the difference before we do enter one. After two holes it was clear it was going to be a slow day as we caught up the pair in front of us - one of them was a guy called Ian who we'd played with before, the other one we hadn't, but he was also named Ian. They said we could join up with them if we wanted to, and it made sense so we did so. Great decision as it turned out, as we had a really enjoyable round with the two Ians. Not hot, but sunny the whole way round, I did get down to shirt sleeves for most of the back nine.

I had one of those rounds where the score was better than I even realised. Front nine was only 16 points because I had a couple of rubbish holes, but back nine was only 3 over par (3 bogeys 6 pars), 23 points. So a gross score of 81, 39 points. Probably should have entered the comp! That's my best score at the new place, and the fact I was able to do it off the whites was very encouraging. Had a few pints in the sun afterwards as well - proper golf is back! And I managed to beat my mate by 1 shot gross and by 1 point in Stableford which is the perfect way to annoy him. Love it.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 17, 2021)

Just swung in my now presentable garden - after 5 hours of toil

Playing tomorrow...General play - first time in what seems like forever 
Been reading all the ask the experts forum in preparation - obviously going to go low


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 17, 2021)

4bbb knockout match, quality of the golf was atrocious but we managed to seal victory on the 19th.

Could have won it earlier but for a bounce out off the flag stick.  Absolutely furious🤬, someone needs to start a thread about this


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 17, 2021)

Nothing special today, 33pts in the monthly stableford. 3 no scores in there, my chipping was very poor and the putter was cold,


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 17, 2021)

Had one of those frustrating days where you strike it well, but the ball is always a yard or two from landing in the right spot and you just can't get the ball in the bloody.

Our greens are improving, but still bumpy and making putting difficult. Niether myself or my playing partner holed anything over about 4ft.

I do really need to cut out the stupid shots that are causing me double bogies. I know I'm doing it but I jusr can't back off the shot when I'm not feeling comfortable.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 18, 2021)

DRW said:



			Last tee time out, 18 holes after gardening all day, not recommended for good golf, driver everywhere but scored okay, the ball just didn't want to be lost

The swan putting on the display on the lake, was the highlight of the round, great to be playing golf  :-
View attachment 36188

Click to expand...


Last time I saw swans on a golf course they were swimming in the bunkers.


----------



## IanM (Apr 18, 2021)

We had a message from the club yesterday morning to say that the greens were not cut due to frost.   By the time I teed off at 3pm, that was obvious.

Mind you, still played OK  if a little slow, but ironically,  we could actually do with some rain down here!

Played ok, driving it well, the odd wayward iron shout restricted me to 32 points.   

Back tomorrow.  I've played twice a week since we reopened.  Never done that before!


----------



## Sats (Apr 18, 2021)

Had a day where I carried my playing partner for the entire round - he only scored on one hole (which I scored as well but we put him down.)


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2021)

79 in the last 2 competitions.  Frustrating doesn’t cut it.  Threw away a 73/74 on both occasions with stupid mistakes.   Need some good scores soon or my HI will rise rapidly.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2021)

We had our singles qualifying comp running from wed to today. Off the stones so course playing long. Greens still nowhere near good yet so hard to be really positive putting. 
Struggling off the tee with hooks. Hit it all over the course but short game bailed me out time and time again for 76 5 over.
Will comfortably qualify with that. Looking forward to seeing how it stacks up against the field.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 18, 2021)

Played a pairs competition, all okay. Still a little ropey with the irons but straight and putter was a little cold for the first 9 .. a few bogeys that could been drained. But 3 birdies on the back 9 was positive. Not a winning score, but I suspect the card will be entered as all my scores were entered, I am struggling with all the processes if I am honest but I am sure they will become second nature .. fingers crossed I have not messed up the other pairs card.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 18, 2021)

Steady old day today. Out in 38, back in in 38. 
6 over 76 with a few that go in the "could be improved" bucket including 2 stupid 3 putts on greens that were faster than they looked. 

Bit overall, birdies on 2, 5, 11 and 13 saw me take back some of those shots.


----------



## RichA (Apr 18, 2021)

Playing solo this morning, got stuck behind 6 x fourballs playing in a comp. I joined the pair behind me, to slow us down. A Gurkha Rifleman and a member of the Royal Brunei Armed Forces, stationed at a nearby barracks. Lovely blokes. Great game. 
Why did it take me nearly 50 years to join a golf club?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2021)

Out with Fragger this afternoon 
Glorious weather.
Not so glorious golf.
Fighting a push with anything longer than a wedge today
Accumulated 32 points.....Fragger didn't........


----------



## Tongo (Apr 18, 2021)

Played yesterday evening for the first time since October up at Leckford. Gloriously still evening, beautifully quiet and peaceful. Played alright considering it's been 6 months since i swung a club; putting was a bit iffy but that was to be expected. 

As it was evening the greenkeeper had the sprinklers going on a few of the greens, some of which were whizzing round a little too quickly for me to get a line, settle over the ball and hit my putt all in one go. Not a problem i thought, i'll just let the sprinkler go round, it's surely only a bit of water. Got a proper soaking!  I must have looked right muppet! The water was creating some nice rainbows etc, would have made some interesting photos with someone putting, the sprinkler water and the rainbow etc.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 18, 2021)

One of those days today when nothing seemed to click.

Some great shots and some bad things which I haven’t done in a while.

Highlight of the round was sticking 5 iron to 10 feet on the par 3 6th, handicap golf struck back and I duly 3 putted. That hole just summed up the round really.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 18, 2021)

GP score at Dunbar this evening, 79 playing full length course, just couldn't buy a putt, still good enough for a 0.1 cut to HI but should have been so much better considering ball striking, course in great nick, greens are immaculate


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 18, 2021)

I essentially played cross country golf today - hitting the ball so far left that I was rarely playing up my own fairway, I knew what was causing but couldn't seem to do anything about it until the last 2 holes which split the (correct) fairways.

Weirdly scored pretty well though, holed some great putts and only had one 3 putt I think.

Feel like I'm getting closer to putting a decent score together but who knows when that'll be!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2021)

40 points off the yellows this afternoon, hitting the ball well and my putting has definitely improved a bit since getting back out on the course.
Still loads of improvement to go but my confidence with wedges and shorter irons is sky high at the moment.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 18, 2021)

Went out on the shorter Ashludie course for the first time this month as I'm playing in the stableford on it on Wednesday - course was largely empty (weekend evenings are awesome at my place)  - was on my own on the front nine and took extra care with set up as I'm making a change to my grip and played very nicely, best nine of 2021 so far. Met up with someone at the turn and played the back nine as a two - which led to not as much care and it was a bit hit and miss.

I never score a round in stableford points but had a quick calculation of what I would have scored if it had been a comp - 23 points out and 17 back - gross 84


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 19, 2021)

Im back!

2 weeks of Easter holidays for me to get back out on the golf course.

25 rounds now played since golf has returned. Some double down days in there, some scrambles etc too but plenty of golf in!

Scores are now avergaing between 86-93. 93 seems to be my bad round, its happened a few times. But this is drastic improvement from last years 105+'s.

My first comp win, a third place and second place in a 2 ball comp thrown in there too. Really really happy about these results.

If I could stop fatting like 5/6 shots a round and gain some consistency with my driver I think my handicap will rocket down... so to pratcise I go.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 19, 2021)

Lesson this morning and not too far away with the swing at all.

Lifting the hands a little high at top of backswing causing a little backing up at impact with path and face going left.

Tightened backswing up and path and face now slightly right so hopefully can take the left side out of play which is my big miss.


----------



## IanM (Apr 19, 2021)

Lovely sunny morning in South Wales,  had 4 birdies which might be a pb!  Shame it wasn't a comp


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 19, 2021)

great day, here again.  had a good match played with the oldest guy in the group who's 76 and still off 4, didn't miss a fairway all round and was through all the par 3's in three under with HIO on 4 and birdie on 14, bet he was some player in his youth


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			great day, here again.  had a good match played with the oldest guy in the group who's 76 and still off 4, didn't miss a fairway all round and was through all the par 3's in three under with HIO on 4 and birdie on 14, bet he was some player in his youth
		
Click to expand...

What a player he must still be! HIO at 76! Lad!


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 19, 2021)

I am at that stage of one step forward and two steps back comparing today with Saturday. Just when I get one part working really well (great driving day today) another goes wrong (pull hooking the wedges today).

It's always easier to recover from a bad drive than it is from a bad wedge shot.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 19, 2021)

I had my first round at my new club yesterday (Blackpool North Shore)...

Played OK. Lots of new clubs to review.. My favourite was my Cleveland Halo Hybrid. Also the two new cbx 2 wedges went really well. Gave me lots of confidence around the greens..

Putting wasn't great, but literally had no practice so wasn't to worried by that..

Now I just have to sort out this new HC.. That should be fun....


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 19, 2021)

Jack_bfc said:



			I had my first round at my new club yesterday (Blackpool North Shore)...

Played OK. Lots of new clubs to review.. My favourite was my Cleveland Halo Hybrid. Also the two new cbx 2 wedges went really well. Gave me lots of confidence around the greens..

Putting wasn't great, but literally had no practice so wasn't to worried by that..

Now I just have to sort out this new HC.. That should be fun....
		
Click to expand...

Nice, what made you choose there?

I'm over the estuary at Knott End and speaking to a few of the lads I've ended up in 4balls with they'd joined from North Shore and Fleetwood but seemed to be based purely on a location and cost basis. Yet to play North Shore myself!


----------



## IainP (Apr 19, 2021)

Bit late to the party but managed my first golf after work this year (10 holes). Lovely evening, seemed to be the only one out there (perhaps everyone was protesting against the super league!) so it was "millionaires golf" - me and the wildlife. Irons were a huge improvement on the weekend's horror show.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 19, 2021)

Out tonight on the Medal course to hit lots of irons (it's a work in progress with the new grip but when it's good it's much better than normal) - teed off at 5.30 and there was nobody behind me at all - pretty much had the course to myself and hardly any wind - enjoyed a nice leisurely hit. Day off from golf tomorrow as I head to Inverness for the football and then stableford comp on the Ashludie course on Wednesday night.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 19, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out tonight on the Medal course to hit lots of irons (it's a work in progress with the new grip but when it's good it's much better than normal) - teed off at 5.30 and there was nobody behind me at all - pretty much had the course to myself and hardly any wind - enjoyed a nice leisurely hit. Day off from golf tomorrow as I head to Inverness for the football and then stableford comp on the Ashludie course on Wednesday night.
		
Click to expand...

No photos tonight?

Really enjoy looking at them


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			No photos tonight?

Really enjoy looking at them 

Click to expand...

Working hard at getting my grip correct so didn't think to take any - light wasn't great for pics either - there will be more soon


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 20, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Nice, what made you choose there?

I'm over the estuary at Knott End and speaking to a few of the lads I've ended up in 4balls with they'd joined from North Shore and Fleetwood but seemed to be based purely on a location and cost basis. Yet to play North Shore myself!
		
Click to expand...

Recommended by a friend of mine who is a member.. I was at Green Drive a couple of years ago but my mates there have moved to Fairhaven.. Big waiting list and joining fee their so was looking for somewhere reasonably close that I could get an immediate start at..

I did look at Knott End as I did like the course (only played once) but its a bit too far from South Shore.. 

The course needs a bit of work after lockdown to get back to perfect but I enjoyed my first round of many!!


----------



## GG26 (Apr 20, 2021)

Two Saturdays ago, as I posted, my team scored very well in a Texas Scramble and it turned out we finished 2nd in Div 2, but were disqualified due to an issue with the scorecard.  Was a bit annoyed at that, but didn’t mark the card and so cannot comment.

This Saturday it was a charity team stableford, with three scores to count on each hole.  Never known three scores to count before.  Had a cracking start (even though I didn’t contribute until the 4th) and my usual pp had his best ever front nine, picking up 24pts on his own, for a combined 65pts out.  Back nine not so good with 59pts for a total of 124.  Just found out we came 2nd so very pleased with that.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Apr 21, 2021)

Evening round yesterday - course was relatively quiet and so was the weather - good scoring conditions despite the greens maybe being a bit on the slow side.

Shot 38 out 38 in for a respectable 76, BUT on the card I had a double bogey and a quadruple bogey both on low SI par 4's - so could have been so much better - BUT I also sank 3 birdie putts on easier par 4's so pleased with that!

Funny old game!

We go again tomorrow evening.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice 4 ball game at Dunbar yesterday, won 3&2 but more down to my partner than me, 3 hours 15 minutes, just playing at a good pace without rushing, struggled to keep up with 4 ball in front but no one behind us for a couple of holes


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 21, 2021)

Went out for a knock last night and my dad offered to come along and "caddy". Very mixed bag of golf but mainly down to concentration i think as when I realised I'd started playing badly I managed to pull it together for the last 4 holes.

Might have to have my dad on the bag more often though, his green reading was absolutely phenomenal! I ignored him a couple of times at the start and missed - both times the line he offered was absolutely bob on, after that I involved him in every putt and it was one of my best putting displays this year.
 I can only put it down to 50-odd years of being a decent level crown green bowler.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 21, 2021)

great morning for it at Nairn, hit it pretty good again, but putting let me down again no birdies, but no 3 putts. Drove the ball very well again and hit some lovely iron shots. might take a break till Sat, first Silver comp the Findley cup.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 21, 2021)

Semi-final of the senior winter knockout (matchplay). Played pretty well but couldn't get beyond being 2 up  - so was still  2 up with 3 to play.   Dumped 2nd shot into the pond on 16, then put tee shot on 17 into same pond. So all square going up the last and put tee shot behind trees on the dogleg. Choice of dodgy shot under trees, or risky shot over. Chose latter and put it to 6ft. My best shot since we came out of lockdown. A par won me the hole & match. Now in my first ever matchplay final. .


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 21, 2021)

Silloth in outstanding  nick again today. 
Wind still coming from the North so the longer back 9 playing tough. Starting to swing it better, I just need some trust in myself as all my poor shots came from not committing to the shot.

Annoying double when I airmailed the green on 12 straight into the gorse. 205 yard 4 iron carry into the wind. Knew I flushed it but too much club was the last thing on my mind, was actually thinking easy 2 iron was the shot 🤣

At least I can drop another junk score from my HI, just need to starting getting them into low 
70's now.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 21, 2021)

Out to play in the stableford tonight - my first comp in at least five years - had a couple of four balls in front of us who were obviously also playing in comps so a bit slower than normal.

I'd like to think that playing a comp makes no difference to me but it obviously did on the evidence of the start of this round - four putted the first (including a miss from less than a foot) and then took four to get down from not far off the green at the second and third - steadied up a little after that apart from an adventure with a gorse bush on the 8th - out in 13 points .

Started back with a near outrageous fluke as I thinned/pulled/duffed my wedge approach into the green on the 10th, landed on the front of the green and squirted across the surface before horseshoeing around the hole and coming to rest about 4 inches away leaving a tap in birdie. Steady stuff after that without holing any putts of length - 21 points back for a total of 34 which leaves me middle of the pack but I'd have bitten your hand off for that after the first three holes.

Enjoyed it even though my driving is awful at the moment and I didn't really hit the ball well - as one of the guys in the group behind said "At least it's not raining", weather at the moment is excellent and the courses are playing nicely.

Liked using HowDidIDo app to enter scores - worked seamlessly.



15th fairway - Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



Spotting your drive in the air was challenging while playing the 16th - Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



That's my ball pin high on very edge of the plateau 18th green - missed the birdie putt, that sort of night.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 22, 2021)

Another beautiful day at Dunbar today, my 2 pp's were doing GP cards off yellows, I thought about it but didn't bother, maybe should have as I shot 3 over, never mind there's always next time, got a new TSi2 hybrid from the Pro shop to try on Saturday at Forres, my 2 old hybrids are 19 and 22 this one is 21 but if i like it I might adjust it to 20 and just carry one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 22, 2021)

18 straight bogeys yesterday. A first for me. 

I'm gonna say my subconscious didn't want to keep the run going, so a quick 7 on the first sorted that out today! 

Round in 86 level HCP today, still can't find the short stuff off the tee, but putt better on out greens than anywhere else so saved the round that way.


----------



## IanM (Apr 22, 2021)

38 pts yesterday afternoon... nice and tidy.  Have played Saturday, Monday and Wednesday this week. For me that used to be about a month's golf!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



*18 straight bogeys yesterday. A first for me.*

Click to expand...

That's amazing consistency. I'm sure not many people can claim to have done that!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's amazing consistency. I'm sure not many people can claim to have done that!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. 

It was boring as hell though. 

Think I threatened maybe 2 pars and holed two good putts for bogey.


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 22, 2021)

Bizarre today.  Played in a Seniors match against another club ... eight fourballs.  Had the worst first nine I can remember ... I was appalling ... we turned round all square and my partner had got every win/half we made.  On the second nine, I won 10, 11, halved 12, won 14 and halved 16  and we won 3 & 2.  My best second nine for ages.  Talk about a game of two halves!


----------



## Boomy (Apr 22, 2021)

Played @ Penrith GC last night. Fab night for a zig zag fashioned walk with a bag of sticks 🏌🏼‍♂️




View from the 10th tee 😊


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2021)

Stupid game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 22, 2021)

My short game has gone seriously tits up. Bloody game.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 22, 2021)

nine holes tonight, 39 hits, (25 pts) par 36. 

follows on from a decent 9 holes last Monday 22pts


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 22, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			nine holes tonight, 39 hits, (25 pts) par 36.

follows on from a decent 9 holes last Monday 22pts
		
Click to expand...

good effort sir indeed


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			My short game has gone seriously tits up. Bloody game.
		
Click to expand...

Better get your @rse in gear for Whippers mate, unless you're on the opposing team of course 😅


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 22, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Better get your @rse in gear for Whippers mate, unless you're on the opposing team of course 😅
		
Click to expand...

ave had a Couple of lessons and my game has gone tits up big style. Am proper bogged off. Signed for me card today on IG  and I was that bogged off I signed for a birdie when I had a bogey. Ave got to get back to basics.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2021)

Funny sort of round today.  Double bogeyd 9th then six bogeys in a row, still managed 37pts and 6th place out of 56 in Thursday roll-up as I managed to hole a load of stonking putts.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Apr 22, 2021)

_I really should warm up properly!
11 over tonight and 5 over after two holes.
Great fun though.
	
_


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 22, 2021)

Out on Monifieth Medal tonight on my own behind a three ball which suited me as I was being very deliberate to make sure I got my new grip correct and avoid thrashing at the ball with my irons. 

When I got it right it was very good and I pretty much got away with the mishits, very much still at a frustrating point. Hit very few drivers or fairway woods and hit 6 iron off a lot of tees including the 15th which is normally driver seven iron for me - hit another 6 iron from the fairway and was 25 yards off the front of the green - then chipped in for birdie, it was one of those ones where from the moment it landed till it went into the hole it was never going anywhere else.

Lovely evening but a stiff breeze blowing from the East which made the first six holes play long but helped a lot on the last few holes.

Hardly anyone out there again - though there were some guests going out with a member a bit behind me - first time I've seen strangers on the course in a good while.



7th hole



Approach to 8th green - that white object in the lower middle of the frame is an egg shell, not idea what kind of bird had its nest robbed by crows though.



Uphill approach to par 5 ninth hole



15th green - my chip in was from outside of the left side of this frame


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 22, 2021)

Played 9 tonight. The course was surprisingly busy.

Only took half a set. And typically I needed the other half for quite a few approaches 🤦🏻‍♂️

Struck the ball quite well, just not scoring well at the minute which the 45 was evidence of and very frustrating. My swing path is improving, which is helping the strike, but consistency of direction is still not quite there.

Highlight of the round was hitting a nice high draw with a driver to the middle fairway when a group let me through.

Loved the new Ping 5 wood. It has real potential.

There is a decent score in there somewhere.


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2021)

Had a great start this evening.
Birdies the first  and played very well through eight holes.
My game then started gradually falling apart and I had an awful finish.
4 chipped on 14 from 60 yards, 4 putted 15 from 30 feet and didn't finish 16 or 18!

The Guinness after tasted bloody good though.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2021)

went for a game at Tain yesterday afternoon, great change to have the wind behind on almost every hole except 13th and 17th as it switched round a few times, never had that befor only the other way round.
course is coming along and looking good with even more gorse and broom gone since i last played a month or so ago.

looking forward to the open there next week.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 23, 2021)

I am really looking forward to the day when all aspects of my game are working well on the same day.

Last week it was bad driving yesterday it was bad chipping and pitching.

Still trying new to me irons and came up short on a couple of times due to poor strikes and failed to recover with the pitches which is normally a strong part of my game.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2021)

Stuck at 30-32 points a round at the moment.
No 1 thing is consistently good or bad, just 1 stupid shot every couple of holes...
My driver, on the first 16 holes, can be described as catastrophic  -  holes 17 and 18 it's magnificent
No idea why.........
A couple of comps next week...that'll see me getting another shot..


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Played a 18 holes 4bbb home comp today, my first complete round since last September.  With the help of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen, I played really really well and we scored a net 63 from the back tees.
We probably wont make the last 32 but we're both delighted


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 23, 2021)

Nine holes on Monifieth Medal with just the 3 wood some irons and the putter tonight. Determined to get some consistency with the irons since I tidied up my grip and backswing. Much, much better than before - have to be much more methodical with my set up and rehearse the backswing but it's working - deliberately went out after a three ball with a gap behind me and it forced me to take my time, often hit a second ball and most of them were very good (for me). Early holes into strong wind and in fact the only two where I got any help from the wind were the 7th and 9th.

Had considered playing the back nine but didn't want to lose what I'd found by getting tired (I've played a lot of golf this week) so walked back across the Ashludie and found the the 13th (downwind) was empty, dropped  a ball and hammered a six iron to pin high from a ridiculous distance (for me) to walk off with a smile.

Now I need to sort out the driver which has gone very weak - good excuse to visit the range at the Home of Golf tomorrow morning.

Didn't take any pics of the Medal while I was playing but here's the plateau green 18th on the Ashludie course as I exited the links - It's long and very narrow and I reckon it's elevated about 10-12 feet above the fairway.


----------



## Crow (Apr 23, 2021)

Played in a Seniors 4BBB event today, me and my partner did okay with 44 points, I have no idea how the rest of the field fared so not a clue if we'll be in the places.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2021)

Played today in a vets league match, won our game 3 and 2 and the match finished 3-3. Very happy about my game and finally was hitting the driver well - onwards and upwards I hope 😁😁


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 23, 2021)

Due to play in a seniors doubles handicap matchplay, but our opponents cried off last night and we got a walkover.  My partner and I kept the tee time and played a social round ...  I got 43 points.  I knew that my new WHS handicap was too high.  Wish I had pre-registered for a supplementary ... could have brought it down a bit.


----------



## hairball_89 (Apr 23, 2021)

33 points today round a windy Seaford head. Nasty front 9, but much better back. Culminating with playing the last 5 holes 2 over par. 

Most importantly, the first round in I have absolutely no idea how long when we got to sit outside the clubhouse and have a pint after. My god I've missed that. It just felt proper!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 24, 2021)

Played Silloth on Solway today.

What. A. Course.

And what a day for it as well, absolutely brilliant from start to finish.

Played split sixes in our 3ball and it went down to the final hole which was great. I managed to play to my new handicap which I was absolutely over the moon with given the course and the fact I'd never played it before. I think it helped that I was 7 over through 4 and just decided to make the most of the course and the experience. I then managed to birdie the 5th and then didn't get worse than a bogey until the 17th after that.
Used the driver once all round but it didn't matter as the fairways were just running out for miles, I hit a 270 yard 3 hybrid which is unheard of for me.

After a delicious Jalfrezi from the clubhouse we decided to head back out and played 11 holes in a scramble format which was great as well, although we were shattered by the time we were coming up the 16th.

Now burnt to a crisp and in bed having enjoyed a few beers afterwards. 

Brilliant day.


----------



## Sats (Apr 24, 2021)

Played The Ridge near leeds castle yesterday as my friend is a member there, course layout not too bad, but the course condition was terrible especially the greens and tees. The greens were like putting on temps! Played well except off the tee for some reason! Plus found out that members guest rates are no different to visitor rates!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 24, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Played Silloth on Solway today.

What. A. Course.

And what a day for it as well, absolutely brilliant from start to finish.

Played split sixes in our 3ball and it went down to the final hole which was great. I managed to play to my new handicap which I was absolutely over the moon with given the course and the fact I'd never played it before. I think it helped that I was 7 over through 4 and just decided to make the most of the course and the experience. I then managed to birdie the 5th and then didn't get worse than a bogey until the 17th after that.
Used the driver once all round but it didn't matter as the fairways were just running out for miles, I hit a 270 yard 3 hybrid which is unheard of for me.

After a delicious Jalfrezi from the clubhouse we decided to head back out and played 11 holes in a scramble format which was great as well, although we were shattered by the time we were coming up the 16th.

Now burnt to a crisp and in bed having enjoyed a few beers afterwards.

Brilliant day.
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't have picked a better time to play it, settled weather and we have had no wind for the last two weeks.

Any breeze we have had is from the 'wrong' direction so next you visit it will be playing totally different.

Hope the green fee was value for money 😉😃


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2021)

Quick 9 before work...
Tried a 3 wood set to 14° - it was outdriving the driver into the wind...and downwind too..
3 birdies,1 bogey...2 under is my best score of that 9.
Food for thought...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2021)

Sats said:



			Played The Ridge near leeds castle yesterday as my friend is a member there, course layout not too bad, but the course condition was terrible especially the greens and tees. The greens were like putting on temps! Played well except off the tee for some reason! Plus found out that members guest rates are no different to visitor rates!
		
Click to expand...

I played a vets match at Hythe Imperial yesterday and the course was pretty immaculate,  far better than my own course condition wise


----------



## Sats (Apr 24, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I played a vets match at Hythe Imperial yesterday and the course was pretty immaculate,  far better than my own course condition wise
		
Click to expand...

I get so nervous on that course - cars/people and the beach are in hooking range! Must arrange a game at either yours or mine soon.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 24, 2021)

saving_par said:



			You couldn't have picked a better time to play it, settled weather and we have had no wind for the last two weeks.

Any breeze we have had is from the 'wrong' direction so next you visit it will be playing totally different.

Hope the green fee was value for money 😉😃
		
Click to expand...

Yeah from everything I'd read on here from yourself and others I knew we'd got incredibly lucky with the wind and conditions in general.

Unbelievable value, especially given we had the freedom to go back out. A scramble was the perfect way for us to just loosen up a bit and play without any pressure.

Will be back as soon as possible! It got the point last night (a few ales in) where we started looking at holiday homes in the town and justifying it to ourselves "aye but it'll pay for itself if you let it out on Airbnb to golfers" 😂.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 24, 2021)

Fab 18 holes at Silloth this morning. “Bit of a breeze” but nothing serious. Played steady for the first 15 holes then monumentally blew up 💥 




View from the 8th tee


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 24, 2021)

39 points off the whites, extra 400yds to the usual yellow tee comps I play, in the Captain's Day comp. It's the most in control I've been for a very long time. The key was hitting my second shots, hybrid, well. It doesn't happen often enough but today it did. One bad hole only, I'll take that.

I know we need rain but it's lovely getting the extra run from a bone dry course 😁


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2021)

Fisrt silver comp today, started badly then fell away , utter tripe


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2021)

Sats said:



			Played The Ridge near leeds castle yesterday as my friend is a member there, course layout not too bad, but the course condition was terrible especially the greens and tees. The greens were like putting on temps! Played well except off the tee for some reason! Plus found out that members guest rates are no different to visitor rates!
		
Click to expand...

Took my dog for a walk there last weekend as our caravan is on a site just past there and thought the greens looked ok


----------



## GG26 (Apr 24, 2021)

First individual comp of the year.  Started well with holing my chip onto the 1st green for a birdie.  Middle of round was not great and finish was ok to end up with 33pts.  Pleased with that based on my previous rounds this year.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 24, 2021)

I decided to do a General Play round today just to try out the EG app.

First time in 7 months that I played to my handicap and if it was not for tined and dressed greens could have been even better.

Takes my C.H. Down by a stroke. It also means if the last one of my twenty falls off next time and is not replaced with something the same or better the change is not going to be big as it was looking like.

One more good round and hopefully back to Div1


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 24, 2021)

Played 18 general play comp - a bit meh - last 9 was better 4 good pars with two birdie lip-outs
Anyway point of order - i hit a bad tee shot at the 11th and one of my PPs then actually immediately tried to give me a lesson 

Who gets the penalty - him or me - i didn't aadd anything and signed my card

I may not have minded but he plays off of 42 [forty two] 

Obviously given the circumstances I now have to give up playing - just want to leave the game honestly


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 24, 2021)

Went for a knock at my old place today with the wife (xmas present I've got six rounds to play at various clubs and this was the first). Front nine I was playing very well shot a nice 41. Back nine? Utter utter utter garbage. Lost four balls. Sliced most iron shots. No idea what was going on. 

Wife was also a bit off, but drove amazingly well. Two measured drives were 200 yards. Short game non existent. Met some mates from the place half way round so had a nice catch up.

Lovely day for it.


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2021)

35 points,  2 horseshoe lipouts and a couple of outrageous up and downs too.

First qualifying comp I've played under whs,  wonder what will be the hi tomorrow


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2021)

Just looked at some of the scores in our first medal of the year today. Guy off 16 shot 110, that's 40 over par. No NR, kept going. Used all his shots up before he holed out on the 6th hole. Must have been fun for his playing partners and the group behind.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2021)

Friendly round with my 28 hcap mate, off yellows. Started poorly with three doubles in the first four holes. Had a good spell from 9th to 13th with four pars in five holes. Ended up shooting 87 for 33 points, so not too bad, pretty average round really. The greens are as fast as anything I've ever played at the moment. The 15th was a bit of a joke, the pin position had to be illegal. My mate hit an 8 foot up to the flag which was a few inches short, then rolled right back to his feet. I four-putted that green and felt like it wasn't a bad result.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Just looked at some of the scores in our first medal of the year today. Guy off 16 shot 110, that's 40 over par. No NR, kept going. Used all his shots up before he holed out on the 6th hole. *Must have been fun for his playing partners and the group behind*.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean by that? It's not like 110 is a crazy amount of shots.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2021)

Yup, we had a 19 handicapper shoot net 100. It's pretty poor stuff. There is no need. After about 4 holes, it's obvious you are not really in the comp anymore, and the handicapping rules allow you to pick up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What do you mean by that? It's not like 110 is a crazy amount of shots.
		
Click to expand...

what ?! 110 ! From a 16 handicapper - 40 shots more than handicap. That’s shocking - should have NR’d and i certaintly wouldnt want to be stuck behind that level of play in a competition or in the same group.


----------



## IainP (Apr 24, 2021)

Couple of firsts for me today. Holed out with a full shot on the 5th for an eagle ⛳ & thanks to WHS it is a shot hole so "2 for 5" 😁
After 6 holes I was 1 under, and 16 points. Should have left the course then though 🥴


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What do you mean by that? It's not like 110 is a crazy amount of shots.
		
Click to expand...

It is for a 16 handicapper who is clearly not going to trouble the leaderboard. It is also not going to count as one of his eight counting scores so all he is doing is holding up the field.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			what ?! 110 ! From a 16 handicapper - 40 shots more than handicap. That’s shocking - should have NR’d and i certaintly wouldnt want to be stuck behind that level of play in a competition or in the same group.
		
Click to expand...

In terms of pace of play his handicap is irrelevant. 110 isn't a totally ridiculous number of shots, I've seen plenty of people shoot more than that in medals before.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			It is for a 16 handicapper who is clearly not going to trouble the leaderboard. It is also not going to count as one of his eight counting scores so all he is doing is holding up the field.
		
Click to expand...

Or playing a round of golf.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 24, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Played 18 general play comp -
Anyway point of order - i hit a bad tee shot at the 11th and one of my PPs then actually immediately tried to give me a lesson 

Who gets the penalty - him or me - i didn't aadd anything and signed my card



Click to expand...

Him


----------



## slowhand (Apr 24, 2021)

First comp at new place. Played with handicap secretary and scored 35 points. Then realised I hadn’t signed in before playing so it doesn’t count . Just as well I was nowhere near winning, as there were already 2 scores of 41 in by the time we finished


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			In terms of pace of play his handicap is irrelevant. 110 isn't a totally ridiculous number of shots, I've seen plenty of people shoot more than that in medals before.
		
Click to expand...

Round my course if you go off the fairway you are in trouble. A 16 capper isn't likely to be topping and duffing his way round, those dropped shots are going to be caused by errant shots into the rough resulting in a lot of time looking for balls.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Just looked at some of the scores in our first medal of the year today. Guy off 16 shot 110, that's 40 over par. No NR, kept going. Used all his shots up before he holed out on the 6th hole. Must have been fun for his playing partners and the group behind.
		
Click to expand...

 Do you have a twos pot and do you have a rule that says 2s only get paid if the round is completed?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			In terms of pace of play his handicap is irrelevant. 110 isn't a totally ridiculous number of shots, I've seen plenty of people shoot more than that in medals before.
		
Click to expand...

People shouldn’t be scoring that high in medals if they are a 16 handicapper - if they already know they aren’t going to trouble the scorers then pick up when the score has got ridiculous and move on. I can not imagine how many holes his group lost on the group in front. 

Wish clubs would put on a limit when it comes to medal - play to a certain level first before being allowed to enter them


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Round my course if you go off the fairway you are in trouble. A 16 capper isn't likely to be topping and duffing his way round, those dropped shots are going to be caused by errant shots into the rough resulting in a lot of time looking for balls.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine - it's just in my opinion I think he's within his rights to play his round if he wants to. There's no rule saying you have to N/R if you're not going to win is there.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Do you have a twos pot and do you have a rule that says 2s only get paid if the round is completed?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have a 2's pot but you don't need to complete your card to get paid out. We had 2 guys today that NR'd with 2's and they will get paid out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2021)

Here is the card


----------



## Sats (Apr 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Took my dog for a walk there last weekend as our caravan is on a site just past there and thought the greens looked ok
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, what's your greens like if you thought they were good!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Here is the card

View attachment 36317

Click to expand...

Good par on 14 - got to take the positives 👍


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Here is the card

View attachment 36317

Click to expand...

Relatively strong back 9 then .. some solace in that


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Here is the card

View attachment 36317

Click to expand...

nice par on 14


----------



## GG26 (Apr 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People shouldn’t be scoring that high in medals if they are a 16 handicapper - if they already know they aren’t going to trouble the scorers then pick up when the score has got ridiculous and move on. I can not imagine how many holes his group lost on the group in front.
*
Wish clubs would put on a limit when it comes to medal - play to a certain level first before being allowed to enter them*

Click to expand...

What sort of comment is that.  Hardly inclusiive is it.  That is the sort of sentiment that puts golf back into the dark ages.  

You have no evidence that the individual who scored 110 was holding play up, or indeed lost several holes on the group in front - you have just made an assumption.  I have not played a medal since 2019, but my last four medal scores were between 101 and 103 (I was off 23 at the time).  I can assure you that any group I was in did not lose many holes on the group in front as a result.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People shouldn’t be scoring that high in medals if they are a 16 handicapper - if they already know they aren’t going to trouble the scorers then pick up when the score has got ridiculous and move on. I can not imagine how many holes his group lost on the group in front.

*Wish clubs would put on a limit when it comes to medal - play to a certain level first before being allowed to enter them*

Click to expand...

The guy is 16 handicap - what would your limit be - cat 1? single figures? Scratch?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			The guy is 16 handicap - what would your limit be - cat 1? single figures? Scratch?
		
Click to expand...


28 for Stablefords and 18 for medals - then have seperate high handicapper competitions 👍


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			28 for Stablefords and 18 for medals - then have seperate high handicapper competitions 👍
		
Click to expand...

So it wouldn't have affected this at all


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			So it wouldn't have affected this at all 

Click to expand...

It wasn’t in response to just this one single Incident, we now see handicaps going up to 54 - why ? It was fine on 28 , someone can now score over 100 and win a handicap competition , where is the incentive , it’s ridiculous ,but it’s starting to digress and it’s getting late


----------



## JamesR (Apr 24, 2021)

GG26 said:



			What sort of comment is that.  Hardly inclusiive is it.  That is the sort of sentiment that puts golf back into the dark ages. 

You have no evidence that the individual who scored 110 was holding play up, or indeed lost several holes on the group in front - you have just made an assumption.  I have not played a medal since 2019, but my last four medal scores were between 101 and 103 (I was off 23 at the time).  I can assure you that any group I was in did not lose *many* holes on the group in front as a result.
		
Click to expand...

How many is too many?


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wasn’t in response to just this one single Incident, we now see handicaps going up to 54 - why ? It was fine on 28 , someone can now score over 100 and win a handicap competition , where is the incentive , it’s ridiculous ,but it’s starting to digress and it’s getting late
		
Click to expand...

That's a separate topic - this is 'I played today and..' - and it works quite nicely


----------



## Lump (Apr 25, 2021)

Medal today. Another steady round in blustery conditions. -1 gross. So hard to know what it’ll knock off handicap wise. But creeping up on a scratch hcp. 🤭


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2021)

Oh dear sweet Jesus H Christ.....
On the verge of giving up...what a shower of .......
I joked with a mate that, after a 2 under back 9 yesterday, I'd p,ay like a geriatric penguin today.
I'm sorry to report that even a geriatric penguin would have handed me my rear today
Pitiful doesn't do it justice..........
Where's the For sale forum.........


----------



## BrianM (Apr 25, 2021)

Played 10 first thing this morning, was hooking absolutely everything to start with, was very frustrating.
Played well after that, 3 wood was going miles, had 3 birdie putts today, never made one but signs that I’m getting my confidence back, need to cut out the silly mistakes though, short game not great today which is normally my strong point, tight lies are so hard to chip off for me at the moment.
Greens at Culcabock were absolutely superb.


----------



## fundy (Apr 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Oh dear sweet Jesus H Christ.....
On the verge of giving up...what a shower of .......
I joked with a mate that, after a 2 under back 9 yesterday, I'd p,ay like a geriatric penguin today.
I'm sorry to report that even a geriatric penguin would have handed me my rear today
Pitiful doesn't do it justice..........
Where's the For sale forum.........

Click to expand...


bit of a harsh nickname from your brother


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2021)

A game of 4 halves today

Stableford comp off the whites (for the first time) and started on the 10th. 1 point after 3 holes, finished1st 9 on 15points turned on to the front 9 and things picked up with 18 points on the first 6 holes including a birdie on the 1st and 3rd (si 1 and 2 inches from an eagle) finished poorly in very gusty cold winds for 32 points


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			bit of a harsh nickname from your brother 

Click to expand...

Surprised he hasn't been on gloating about his 31 points with 28 shots....6 for 1 on a par 3


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 25, 2021)

Stableford today, was going okay had some good breaks, although the putter was telling me it was happy to miss everything on the practice green. Got hungry towards the end, sailed through a couple of greens into the wind .. clearly wasn’t a 2 club wind when I went through by to clubs .. did that twice .. was totally confused or I must of just middling them as they sounded hit. 
Might switch up the regime and get more course time ... so it will be out in the evenings now, play a few holes and just see if that helps. 
The hybrid looks like it’s going to get switched out ... has a closed face left bias.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Oh dear sweet Jesus H Christ.....
On the verge of giving up...what a shower of .......
I joked with a mate that, after a 2 under back 9 yesterday, I'd p,ay like a geriatric penguin today.
I'm sorry to report that even a geriatric penguin would have handed me my rear today
Pitiful doesn't do it justice..........
Where's the For sale forum.........

Click to expand...

Erse handed on a silver platter 33-22. yes a proper pounding even off my bandit handicap. 
He wasn’t happy .................
But I was 😂😂😂


----------



## Crow (Apr 25, 2021)

First medal of the year today, mostly happy but for three holes, two quads and a treble. 

93 gross net 75, after adjusting to net double bogey I was bang on handicap.


----------



## Reemul (Apr 25, 2021)

I played today and hated it. Course was rammed. On the 3rd hole we had some asshole hitting it up our ass even though we were a 2 ball stuck behind 4 ball groups ahead who would not let us through. My son nearly got hit 3 times, one literally passed his head by a foot and if he had taken a step to the left it would have hit him full on, no shout of fore on any of the shots. On hole 8 which has a heavy left to right fair slope someone on hole 5 sliced his ball to the middle of the 8th fairway and proceed to walk across the fair to his ball as we were going to tee off and proceed to stand there for 5 minutes, then waved at us to play while he stood in the middle of our fairway, I then had to ask him to play his shot and move out of the way when he then proceeded to run back to the 5th while leaving his clubs in the middle and his ball. by the time this had occurred the 4 ball behind was on the tee with us, we teed off and he then wandered back pick his stuff up and wandered away. We quit after 9 holes and 2.5 hours.

I ain't renewing this year, might nomad a bit, my brother in law who plays another local course said it was rammed at the weekend and someone got hit in the head as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2021)

Reemul said:



			I played today and hated it. Course was rammed. On the 3rd hole we had some asshole hitting it up our ass even though we were a 2 ball stuck behind 4 ball groups ahead who would not let us through. My son nearly got hit 3 times, one literally passed his head by a foot and if he had taken a step to the left it would have hit him full on, no shout of fore on any of the shots. On hole 8 which has a heavy left to right fair slope someone on hole 5 sliced his ball to the middle of the 8th fairway and proceed to walk across the fair to his ball as we were going to tee off and proceed to stand there for 5 minutes, then waved at us to play while he stood in the middle of our fairway, I then had to ask him to play his shot and move out of the way when he then proceeded to run back to the 5th while leaving his clubs in the middle and his ball. by the time this had occurred the 4 ball behind was on the tee with us, we teed off and he then wandered back pick his stuff up and wandered away. We quit after 9 holes and 2.5 hours.

I ain't renewing this year, might nomad a bit, my brother in law who plays another local course said it was rammed at the weekend and someone got hit in the head as well.
		
Click to expand...

Christ. It sounds like your club is full of total idiots. ☹️


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 25, 2021)

Been a while since I've posted, not been doing much of merit since lockdown, all social golf.

Today was a good day though, +6 on the front and +3 on the back for a 9 over 80. Left a couple of very short putts out there so could have easily been a 78/79. But, aside from that everything just clicked today and boy did it feel good.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 25, 2021)

Reemul said:



			I played today and hated it. Course was rammed. On the 3rd hole we had some asshole hitting it up our ass even though we were a 2 ball stuck behind 4 ball groups ahead who would not let us through. My son nearly got hit 3 times, one literally passed his head by a foot and if he had taken a step to the left it would have hit him full on, no shout of fore on any of the shots. On hole 8 which has a heavy left to right fair slope someone on hole 5 sliced his ball to the middle of the 8th fairway and proceed to walk across the fair to his ball as we were going to tee off and proceed to stand there for 5 minutes, then waved at us to play while he stood in the middle of our fairway, I then had to ask him to play his shot and move out of the way when he then proceeded to run back to the 5th while leaving his clubs in the middle and his ball. by the time this had occurred the 4 ball behind was on the tee with us, we teed off and he then wandered back pick his stuff up and wandered away. We quit after 9 holes and 2.5 hours.

I ain't renewing this year, might nomad a bit, my brother in law who plays another local course said it was rammed at the weekend and someone got hit in the head as well.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have been knocking some heads together there, no need for that kind of behaviour on a golf course.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2021)

Utter garbage today, couldn't get anything going, not quite sure how I managed to scrape together the 27 points I scored.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 25, 2021)

Played pitch and putt with the boy this morning. Had a shocker, but more importantly we had a good laugh at my expense.

Squeezed a quick 9 in tonight and other than a horrible double on the second, hit it  pretty well. Distance control was decent and as the greens have improved massively, chipping and putting was much easier. Shot a tidy 41.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 26, 2021)

Got a typical Nairn day rain wise, raining in Inverness, but fine out there, got round dry, played well, 3 birdies one bogey rest par, off the daily tee's mind. Way better than Sat bogey fest, round pretty quick too, round in well under 3 hours. greens were rock hard though after all the dry weather and  winds we have had the last few weeks, hope some of the rain forcaste makes its way there this week, the course needs it.

After mentioning we hadn't seen and Dolphins this year, well they were back today and by the look of it a whole pod heading up the Moray firth spread from the shallows out to deep water, must habe been at least 20 odd today.


----------



## Lump (Apr 26, 2021)

Lump said:



			Medal today. Another steady round in blustery conditions. -1 gross. So hard to know what it’ll knock off handicap wise. But creeping up on a scratch hcp. 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Medal win and index to 1.0. 
Once the Titleist order of merit updates on HowDidiDo I may be up in the top 16 qualifiers, added bonus if I can keep the form going.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm getting a bit repetitive here but another lovely day at 'sunny dunny' Dunbar, another GP score but most unlike me 2 lost (new) balls, gross 79, should be enough to come down 0.1 to hi of 5.3


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 26, 2021)

Worst round of my life on Saturday still has me broken mentally now. 

7 off the tee on one hole. 7.

Range this week to get back in the right frame of mind for 18 holes, I was playing my best golf - then this! 

GOLF EH


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm sure a forum member will be along at some point this evening to tell us about his 'once in a lifetime' shot 🤬

I've always said a hole in one is pure luck........ 😂


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 26, 2021)

Four man team 9/6/3, and 85% of cap.
One team still had three players getting 28 shots. And a 25 .
They beat us by one stroke.
Played out of our skins but only second.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 26, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I'm sure a forum member will be along at some point this evening to tell us about his 'once in a lifetime' shot 🤬

I've always said a hole in one is pure luck........ 😂
		
Click to expand...

It’s the only perfect shot I have ever played. Only had one!
It’s what your aiming at.
Every other shot has some sort of miss in it but a hole in one is perfect


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2021)

Played today 

Some cracking shots, great recovery but alas poor card 

However it goes into the throw away section of the 20, well 12 for me so I now have 4 cards counting


----------



## Tongo (Apr 26, 2021)

Played Hamptworth earlier today. First time i've played there. Nice course, really enjoyed it. Back nine seemed significantly more difficult than the front.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2021)

Best round in ages today 8 over and a win in the first Div.

Our greens are slowly improving after being hollow tined and topped dress in March but with no rain since. Only two putts missed due to the condition of the greens compared the half dozen or so each time in the previous rounds.

Probably no change to H.I as this round replaces a very a very similar round that was my 20th.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2021)

A little bird tells me that 2 of our esteemed forum members had holes in one today. Well done guys!


----------



## GG26 (Apr 26, 2021)

First round in the club matchplay this evening.  A lovely 170 yard 5 iron to 6ft on the par 3 3rd and a birdie, put me one up. Then proceeded to lose 8 of the next 9 holes to end up losing the match 7&6.  This was a mixture of me playing poorly for a number of holes and my opponent playing far better than his handicap of 23.  He only missed one fairway with the driver.  To rub it in he then parred the next three as we continued with the remaining six holes.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2021)

Had the whole day booked off for my driving test which was done by 9am, so got out on the course on my own at midday.

Front nine was appalling. Just so bad. Only six points after seven holes. Finally got my first par on the 9th, and backed it up with another at the 10th. Back nine was loads better, managed 18 points and that was for eight holes as I skipped the 13th to get ahead of a four ball. Parred the 15th (210 yard par 3) for what I think is the first time. Ended up with 29 points for 17 holes which is better than it ever looked like being for a while.

I've figured out I just play crap when I'm tired. Seems obvious, but yeah, I was up at 6:30 today and my lazy unfinished fadey swing was back.

Positive was I finally found a couple of putts on the back nine, ironically by going back to something I used to do, and then changed as I thought it was causing a problem, but going back to it just felt comfortable and better. I just need to learn the greens at the new place, not try and change my putting stroke and learn new greens at the same time like some idiot. 🤣


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Had the whole day booked off for my driving test which was done by 9am,
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

After 12 holes am 4 under then proceeded to have 2 triple bogeys. Ave never filled the swear box so quick. Managed to get it together again and finish with 71 on a par 73 In a medal. Winning me division and second overall. Some of me golf was sublime. One of me triples the ball was 1 yard OOB. I hit a screamer of a drive and two bad bounces and it trickles OOB. Flippin game.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 27, 2021)

Limited edition Stan Smith golf shoes; yes or no?


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Had the whole day booked off for my driving test which was done by 9am, so got out on the course on my own at midday.

Front nine was appalling. Just so bad. Only six points after seven holes. Finally got my first par on the 9th, and backed it up with another at the 10th. Back nine was loads better, managed 18 points and that was for eight holes as I skipped the 13th to get ahead of a four ball. Parred the 15th (210 yard par 3) for what I think is the first time. Ended up with 29 points for 17 holes which is better than it ever looked like being for a while.

I've figured out I just play crap when I'm tired. Seems obvious, but yeah, I was up at 6:30 today and my lazy unfinished fadey swing was back.

Positive was I finally found a couple of putts on the back nine, ironically by going back to something I used to do, and then changed as I thought it was causing a problem, but going back to it just felt comfortable and better. I just need to learn the greens at the new place, not try and change my putting stroke and learn new greens at the same time like some idiot. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are just a better driver in the morning


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Had the whole day booked off for my driving test which was done by 9am, so got out on the course on my own at midday.

Front nine was appalling. Just so bad. Only six points after seven holes. Finally got my first par on the 9th, and backed it up with another at the 10th. Back nine was loads better, managed 18 points and that was for eight holes as I skipped the 13th to get ahead of a four ball. Parred the 15th (210 yard par 3) for what I think is the first time. Ended up with 29 points for 17 holes which is better than it ever looked like being for a while.

I've figured out I just play crap when I'm tired. Seems obvious, but yeah, I was up at 6:30 today and my lazy unfinished fadey swing was back.

Positive was I finally found a couple of putts on the back nine, ironically by going back to something I used to do, and then changed as I thought it was causing a problem, but going back to it just felt comfortable and better. I just need to learn the greens at the new place, not try and change my putting stroke and learn new greens at the same time like some idiot. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Did you past your test? 

Tired 😂😂.  do me a favour I’m probably twice your age also up before 7 and I’ve played 3 days on the trot. 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Did you past your test?

Tired 😂😂.  do me a favour I’m probably twice your age also up before 7 and I’ve played 3 days on the trot. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yes.

On Saturdays I generally get up at 9 ish and on the course by 10:30, it makes a difference being refreshed I think. 😁


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 27, 2021)

Played 9 holes .
My mate came just for a walk around as he’s had heart surgery recently.
Shot -2 best golf I have played for a very long time.
Nice to know it’s still there somewhere, just wish it would happen more often.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 27, 2021)

Played in a BB competition today, organised by a large company in the golfing world with significant prizes available. We were allowed to play with another pair of friends/club members if we wanted to as long as all had CDH numbers and WHS handicaps. None of our pairings did very well but elsewhere the scoring was excellent.

The competition was won by 2 ladies playing off 23 and 36 who scored 47 points. Joint runners up were the other pairing in the group who scored 46 points playing off 8 and 17. 

Now I've no idea if they were members or not and don't wish to cast aspersions but the tongues were certainly wagging afterwards.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yes.

On Saturdays I generally get up at 9 ish and on the course by 10:30, it makes a difference being refreshed I think. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Well done on passing test👍

One of the things I like when I come down south and play with brothers is they always get to the course early have breakfast and plenty of time before teeing off and it does make it a nice relaxed start to the day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2021)

Lost 2dw yesterday in midweek knockout.  Beaten by really useful 14hcper so giving 4 shots...he played a cracking front 9 - three birdies and he reckoned 21pts equivalent - so I was pleased to only be 2dwn at the turn.  Went three down after 14 but got it back to 1dwn.

On 17 I very intelligently took wrong club off the tee and stuck it in a fairway bunker.  On green in 3 with him in green side bunker in 2 with difficult up and down so I was thinking ‘chance to take him up 18‘.  Doh! It’s golf stupid - of course he’s going to stiff it and my putt from 20ft is going to shave the hole as it just misses - and so end of match - ah well 🙄


----------



## jamiet7682 (Apr 28, 2021)

Played 4 9 hole rounds since lockdown lifted. H.I. had gone up to 33 with WHS kicking in. Par 33 course and have scored 46, 49, 43 & 51. 51 was last night in very high winds, ended up in quite a bit of trouble and realise i dont have the shots to get out if it. Few times had to just take my medicine and bump it back onto the fairway. In good conditions i reckon i could break 40 if i can get my putting improved, wasted so many last night.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 28, 2021)

Used all my shots up through the 4th and didn't bother holing out after the 9th.

Nothing positive to say about the morning whatsoever.

Cold and windy to top it off


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2021)

though the weather forecaste was rain all day, it was pretty good, bright sunshine, but that NE wind cut right through you.

after hitting well on Monday today was ropey to say the least. didn't hit many good shots at all and drove the ball poorly, only Highlight was a birdie on SI1 13th.

would have gone and worked out the problem on the range after but was Knackered


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2021)

Out at 7 this morning on the parkland - an eagle and two birdies on the front 9 had me 4 under - one bogie on 13th and the rest pars gave me a nice little 3 under round. They have just top dressed the greens and the sand has helped the greens be a bit more smoother


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 28, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Limited edition Stan Smith golf shoes; yes or no?
		
Click to expand...

YESSSSS - youre only asking to justify your pre-made decision of yes anyway!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2021)

First comp after lockdown..not the disaster it could have been but not good either..
Steady start with 10 points after 5 and it went downhill from there.
On the 7th I pushed my approach into trees on the right...found it but could only chip it sideways and down a big slope.
Had it got to the bottom I'd have had a reasonably easy pitch up the hill but a twig stopped the ball halfway down.
And the ball was resting up against the twig so if I moved it the ball would have moved too.
Couldn't get the clubbed to the ball and because it was only a 30 yard shot couldn't get much power to get through the twig..
Ball squirted out right again to leave me no real shot...
Rest of the round went similarly...
Ended on 27 points which is a result as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Sats (Apr 28, 2021)

Played in the Wednesday Swindle today. Terrible off the tee and blobbed 5 holes! However, got 2 two's so I'm quids in and hit our par 5 8th in two, 3wood then 5wood - may have 3 putted but lets not go on about that!


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 28, 2021)

Not been yet - out in the stableford this evening - but I walked round to the links at lunchtime and practiced my putting for half an hour. 

Loads of people milling around outside the clubhouse - been a while since I've seen that and they were largely all wearing masks, may have been that way at that time of day when the clubhouse reopened last year but I'd have said one of the notable things from what I saw last year was an absence of masks.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 28, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			though the weather forecaste was rain all day, it was pretty good, bright sunshine, but that NE wind cut right through you.

after hitting well on Monday today was ropey to say the least. didn't hit many good shots at all and drove the ball poorly, only Highlight was a birdie on SI1 13th.

would have gone and worked out the problem on the range after but was Knackered
		
Click to expand...

Its maybe time for you and I to join a nice easy parkland, ropey golf getting punished on these exposed courses 

Was knee deep in the heather at one point, found plenty of balls except for my own   Driver off the deck when you are playing poo maybe not the most sensible option although I thought it was meant to be nigh on impossible to hit a draw with this shot......absolutely flushed it as well


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Its maybe time for you and I to join a nice easy parkland, ropey golf getting punished on these exposed courses 

Was knee deep in the heather at one point, found plenty of balls except for my own   Driver off the deck when you are playing poo maybe not the most sensible option although I thought it was meant to be nigh on impossible to hit a draw with this shot......absolutely flushed it as well 

Click to expand...

don't you just hate it when you flush it and were not expecting to


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 28, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			don't you just hate it when you flush it and were not expecting to

Click to expand...

Rare thing these days 

In this case a three quarter topped runner would have been perfect in that wind


----------



## Wilson (Apr 28, 2021)

Played last weekend and the one before... the first game I was brutal, the club stuck behind me and ball going left, two OOB on the 4th was the end of my round. Last weekend was even worse for the front 9, scrambled better on the back until I pulled two left on 16 and walked the hole when I couldn’t find either.

A week off and then I’ll see if I can find a swing again.


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2021)

Had a mate as a guest today and he got a basket of balls on the range, I grabbed half a dozen to play a few 5 iron warmers, thinned the first then hit 3 shanks in a row!

Front nine was awful and I scored 10 points but pulled myself together on the back nine for 18 points.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 28, 2021)

Mmmm - 30 points in the stableford tonight - mix of very good (not enough of it but when it was good it was very good) and rank awful, apart from a few of the putts and chips there was little mediocre stuff out there.

Used old school card and pencil and signed in via the console (How Did I Do terminal), it was a novelty being in the locker room to do it - not sure if we are allowed to use app instead - app did seem less faff last week.

People sitting having a beer outside clubhouse as I signed in got treated to a cracker of a hailstorm and it was cold as we teed off, but by the time we got to the back nine it was warm, remarkably still for here and I found myself to be over dressed.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 28, 2021)

Best round in about 18 months today. 89,  nett 68, 37 points  and included at least 3 silly missed putts.  Best part was there were no topped drives - game is so much harder when a drive only goes 70 yards and you're facing another 300 for your second shot.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 29, 2021)

Went out on my own yesterday afternoon and got stuck behind 3 incredibly slow visitors who had no intention of letting me through. Had a 3 ball immediately behind me who were getting very frustrated by the pace of play, and were right up my backside from the 3rd hole.

Had to wait an age for every shot, and played badly. Managed to jump in front of the visitors after 5 holes by missing 6 and 7. Had the course to myself after that and played miles better. 

There is obviously a big correlation between the pace of play and level of performance.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Apr 29, 2021)

79 with a 9 last night!!!
The 12th is the only hole on this course I'm yet to par in 10 attempts!
Damn game.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 29, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Best round in about 18 months today. 89,  nett 68, 37 points  and included at least 3 silly missed putts.  Best part was there were no topped drives - game is so much harder when a drive only goes 70 yards and you're facing another 300 for your second shot.
		
Click to expand...

Has your h/c increased since we had our HFH challenge?  think we were both off 17 then, I scored 90 yesterday net 73 in first medal of season pleased enough with that as we have been playing off a much shorter course all winter, I’m still off 17.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2021)

went out for a few holes with gordy, he spotted what the problem i had yesterday was straight away, fixed it and hit it very well. only played around to 8th then cut in at 15. 

i just need to remember what it was now


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 29, 2021)

Large society out today mainly members so later than our usual start time and two of our mates guys pulled out. The two of set off behind one the slowest known 4 balls  we got the the second tee and decided to give up. Quick back to the pro shop and got booked in just in time to get out on the 9 hole course and join a single player. Nobody paying well but nobody playing particularly badly. Nice to be on greens that have yet to be hollow tined and sanded made me realise just how well I am actually putting.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 29, 2021)

The last post in here, I was struggling to break 100 laying terrible, anyway I had a lesson and what a difference, from 102 and 100, I went 90, 82 and today 80, my ball striking is so much better and putting practice is paying off too. slight downer on today was that I caught a branch of a tree on the last and went in the water and finished the round with a double bogey 5, I have never broken 80 around our course in a comp and I just missed out.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 29, 2021)

Rain stopped so i went out and played 12 holes on the Medal - 1-9 and 16-18. So much better than last night but still lots of room for improvement in consistency. 

Was carrying and managed to drop my pitching wedge in the rough on the third - didn't notice till approach to the fourth so got an extra 1000 steps or so in going back for it.

Greens are quite quick  and course is playing well.



Bunker in middle of fairway 85 yards short of third green: Monifieth Medal



9th (par 5) approach pictured from back of 8th tee: Monifieth Medal



Looking back down the 8th from the back of the green: Monifieth Medal


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2021)

3 putted the 1st,
3 putted the 2nd,
3 putted the 3rd.

I'll say no more, on to next week!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2021)

We played a 3 man T/Scramble at Bonnyton , we all played well net 59.6 sitting in 3rd place when we left .
My mate Roger got his 1st hole in one at the  175 yard 14th, sadly I was the nominated driver for the day


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 29, 2021)

Played my now customary Thursday night 9 holes with daughter tagging along for the walk.

As there was no one on 8 or 9 I decided to play the back 9 rather than the front.

Considering I'd spent much of the day in the car, not eaten since lunchtime and had absolutely no warm up. I played reasonably well. For a change I struck the ball ok, but not particularly well off the tee, and managed to get it in the hole. It turned into the best I've shot on tbe back 9 so far since joining thr club. 
Nothing earth shattering, but I'm pleased with a 41, which included a very annoying double on a par 3.

The last two times I've played I've shot 41 for 9 holes. Once on each 9.  Which is a marked improvement from, a 95, 49 and 47 the previous 3 trips to the course had produced. So I know there is a decent score in me somewhere if I can string it all together.


----------



## AAC (Apr 30, 2021)

Played in the 1st round of the club singles KO (Captains Prize) last night, good tight match against a nice friendly opponent, neither of us played our best but both threw in a few good moments, I managed to sneak a win on the 1st extra hole.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 30, 2021)

Played yesterday evening about 5 o'clock with my mate, gp score on the go, playing well only 3 over after 14 (off ph 6) when the heavens opened (at Sunny Dunny of all places !) absolutely drenched, finished bogey, double for 79 and differential of 5.9, not one of my best 8 but have six 5.9's now, handy to have for when the next one (5.1) of my best 8 drop off in 7 rounds time


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2021)

I, currently,  do not have a functioning golf game....
Moments of respectability surrounded by oceans of inability 
Going to be a tough medal on Sunday day.....#willibreak100?


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 30, 2021)

Left home at 05:50. Back home by 07:55 having done 18 holes and round in 78. Amazing how fast you can get around when no one holds you up and you keep the ball on the fairway.


----------



## DRW (Apr 30, 2021)

Think I found the swans nest, that I took a picture of a little while ago putting on a display, right next to the tee :-




Links course taking on summer shades down south :-



The castle and Snowdon looking great and summer shades coming along :-




Golf been pretty good, really enjoying being back out.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 30, 2021)

Got out for 18 holes, was a bit all over the place, thinning a couple out and beyond with too much loft. I am still shakey with my irons, I just cannot get relaxed and keep feeling I need to prevent coming over the top. This then totally ruins my strike, stop thinking about that stand any way to it upright or flat and boom down the middle from the centre of the head ... so maybe their is a bit too much paralysis by analysis !
Managed to stay in the buffer zone for the round with 2 unpleasant pars to finish. The 18th was a hook off the tee, then a draw around the trees with a hybrid and then a chip to 4ft... I was pretty fed up, but looking back I blew at least 5 shots on 2 holes so stop that and the scoring will become a bit respectable and sink a few birdies as well and then it’s a different round altogether.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 30, 2021)

DRW said:



			Think I found the swans nest, that I took a picture of a little while ago putting on a display, right next to the tee :-

View attachment 36404


Links course taking on summer shades down south :-
View attachment 36405


The castle and Snowdon looking great and summer shades coming along :-

View attachment 36406


Golf been pretty good, really enjoying being back out.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic when it's sunny. No better place to be than out on the links.


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Left home at 05:50. Back home by 07:55 having done 18 holes and round in 78. *Amazing how fast you can get around when no one holds you up and you keep the ball on the fairway.*

Click to expand...

................ and you run?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 30, 2021)

Today it was mainly freezing cold, the showers turned into freezing cold persistent rain and because it is spring and my mitts were in my locker my hand were numb. We played "on the perch" a four handed match which despite not producing a winner was an extremely interesting match.

We didn't get round in less than 2 hours.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 30, 2021)

First round foursomes knockout this evening and we were receiving 17 shots from the other pair.  3 up through six, but back to level by 10.  Ended up winning 3&2, by taking holes 14, 15 & 16.  Both me and my PP used our shots well and only had a couple of poor holes.  My iron striking is great at the moment, but of course my driving that was good a few of weeks ago is now all over the place.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 1, 2021)

Had my best round (84) since returning to golf yesterday. Hit my driver really well. Was a bit poor with my irons, which I've been striking really well recently. Other than a couple of long range 3 putts, I putted quite well by my standards. 
I did manage my way round the course well though, as I've started to learn where I need to place the ball. Just need to get rid of the couple of silly decisions per round that end up with double bogies.


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2021)

Have been playing Saturdays but switched to Sunday as there's an inter club match taking a few tee times. Last couple of rounds I've spoilt a promising start with a poor second nine,  so as I woke up early I went over to play the 2nd nine with two balls. Lovely morning, me and the muntjacs. Couple of weather forecasts were showing some bitter "feels like" predictions so went wrapped up with woolly hat, but the west Oxfordshire micro climate seemed to be in play again, so was layers off after one hole.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2021)

Bag of spanners today. All arms, no body 😰. Better back 9 but the damage was done by then. The saving grace was we were back before the rain.


----------



## garyinderry (May 1, 2021)

Played my 2nd comp of the year yesterday.  First qualifying comp. 

Was 2 over thru 13 holes and stuck my 2nd shot to a par 5 oob. Did the same with the next one. Blank hole. So silly.  Could have hit a very safe sw to the right angle dog leg but decided a 9 was good to lay up.  Should have bombed hybrid over if I was going to take the risk. 
Missed a 2 footer on the next for par and needed to get a wriggle on to finish well. 
Bird 16 and 17 and a par to finish left me on 39 points. 

That's two decent scores with card in hand this year. Putting has come on this year. All those putts on the carpet over winter paying off. Haha

4 birdies on the card which is rare enough for me and in on honesty there could have been more.  Still fighting my hook but cant complain.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 1, 2021)

Reluctantly played Texas scramble today to fill a gap. 
Never ever again.


----------



## Crazyface (May 1, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Reluctantly played Texas scramble today to fill a gap.
Never ever again.
		
Click to expand...

I love scrambles. Brilliant laugh with three mates.  Even better when you win.


----------



## Crow (May 1, 2021)

May Medal, two lost balls off the tee on par threes are not good, one of them was a shank!

gross 92 net 74.


----------



## IanM (May 1, 2021)

No one's beating me on countback today!!

Stood on the 10th tee with 7 points to my name.  I was shocking!   A row between two PPs over some cheating didn't help!

Then came back in 40 for 20 points... 

27 doesn't really tell the story.  Strange day.


----------



## HampshireHog (May 1, 2021)

Started well in today’s medal, 1 under handicap for the first 7 then dropped 3 shots through the turn where I’ve recently lost shots.  Got nothing going on the back but finished with a birdie to end up 3 over handicap. Might creep down to HI 7.9 depending on PCC.  Level handicap currently leader in the clubhouse.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2021)

Just played rubbish today, but lovely weather and decent company.🏌🏻‍♂️


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2021)

First competition at Grim's Dyke today, monthly medal. It was a real rollercoaster round. Couple of doubles in the first four holes, then a chip-in birdie at the 5th! Hit a lovely shot onto the par 3 6th, but followed with a very annoying three-putt. Made a total arse of the 7th with a triple bogey. First par of the day finally came at the 9th. Kept it steady for the back nine, until a car crash of poor putting sees me double bogey the 13th, which is normally my best hole in terms of scoring. I'm fuming, until my second shot on the 14th, where I holed a 70 yard pitch for my first ever eagle!! Hoping that would kick-start the final part of my round - does it heck, two more double bogeys after that. At least I finished with a par for a gross 87, Net 3 over. Not too bad in the end, maybe even bring my handicap down a smidge as I think I had two 90s on my record from Haste Hill. Should get a prize in the 2's as well. Just a full spectrum of golf in the end though, the good was very good, and the bad was VERY bad. Who gets an eagle, a birdie and only two pars?? Daft. Still, got to be happy with my first eagle, and even did it in a comp where I'll get something for it at least, happy days.


----------



## GG26 (May 1, 2021)

Stableford comp today.  All over the place and started to pull irons and drives. 26pts.  One to forget and on to the next one.


----------



## jim8flog (May 1, 2021)

I book ended my round today with birdies on the first and the eighteenth.

Trouble is that the books in between would be thick ones if I told you about the rest of the round.


----------



## davemc1 (May 1, 2021)

Funny old day, I never hit one fairway... irons half decent, chipping ok an no 3 putts lead to 38pts.

Tied 15th when I left, I thought Silloth was supposed to be tough... 😉

The weather again was spectacular! another Silloth myth..? 😆


----------



## upsidedown (May 1, 2021)

First round of handicap knockouts and drawn against new member off same handicap . was 2 up going up 14 but lost lost 3 on the bounce to be one down . birdied 17th and parred 18th to win one up.


----------



## davidy233 (May 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Still, got to be happy with my first eagle, and even did it in a comp where I'll get something for it at least, happy days.
		
Click to expand...

I remember you scoffing at me when I suggested a few months ago that if you played enough golf you'd eventually get some eagles 

Congratulations - here's to the next one


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I remember you scoffing at me when I suggested a few months ago that if you played enough golf you'd eventually get some eagles 

Congratulations - here's to the next one
		
Click to expand...

Haha, it honestly came out of nowhere, couldn't believe it. 😂


----------



## davidy233 (May 1, 2021)

Very chilled day after seven and a half hours in a car yesterday and getting home at 1.30am so it was late afternoon before the missus and I wandered out on the Ashludie.

Was drizzling a bit as we headed out and we largely had the course to ourselves - nothing spectacular but pretty steady and probably the most consistent I've hit my irons since changing my grip and set up - played the front nine then 10 and 18 - good fun and nice relaxed walk.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 1, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Funny old day, I never hit one fairway... irons half decent, chipping ok an no 3 putts lead to 38pts.

Tied 15th when I left, I thought Silloth was supposed to be tough... 😉

The weather again was spectacular! another Silloth myth..? 😆
		
Click to expand...

Weather was indeed great.

Strange thing is the wind direction we have at present makes the course play most difficult. 

We are lucky that the breeze has been as gentle as it has been recently otherwise it would be very tough. Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2021)

Tain open h it it ok, two over gross. Downside was a lost ball on the 6th when I was going well, easiest hole in the course, double. Was lying 3rd. Perfect conditions, firm greens and fairways.rarely get such a perfect scoring day


----------



## Italian outcast (May 1, 2021)

1st competition of the season  
it rained throughout but that was actually no problem
Its a 9-hole course
First 9 were a horror show - 11 pts
Last 9 = 24 pts with 5 sound pars and a couple of 3 putt bogeys
How can i be 13 shots lower - just mental


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I love scrambles. Brilliant laugh with three mates.  Even better when you win.

Click to expand...

Yeah it’s not for me, it was slow from the start. And I’m sure I said never again the last time I played it. 
Spent that long on my feet today I’ve had to resort to getting a buggy for tomorrow’s medal. 🤣


----------



## garyinderry (May 1, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Played my 2nd comp of the year yesterday.  First qualifying comp.

Was 2 over thru 13 holes and stuck my 2nd shot to a par 5 oob. Did the same with the next one. Blank hole. So silly.  Could have hit a very safe sw to the right angle dog leg but decided a 9 was good to lay up.  Should have bombed hybrid over if I was going to take the risk.
Missed a 2 footer on the next for par and needed to get a wriggle on to finish well.
Bird 16 and 17 and a par to finish left me on 39 points.

That's two decent scores with card in hand this year. Putting has come on this year. All those putts on the carpet over winter paying off. Haha

4 birdies on the card which is rare enough for me and in on honesty there could have been more.  Still fighting my hook but cant complain.
		
Click to expand...


Came 3rd.  First voucher of the year.  Happy days  

Played 11 holes this evening.  Some good but sloppy round the greens.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 1, 2021)

I played today and got hit!

Just walking off the front of the par 3 third when an errant shot on adjacent par 5 bounced once then struck me on the cheek! Went down like a sack of, think more from shock than pain!

Not my best round but least I had an excuse!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 2, 2021)

Rubbish in medal today but fortunately it’ll have no impact on my handicap and hopefully and with a bit less of the carelessness and a little more luck with the putting (nothing dropped today) it never will.


----------



## louise_a (May 2, 2021)

Played in the Daily Mail foursomes yesterday at Hart Common, we were giving 9 shots and it was very even over the first 9, then they parred 4 of the next 5 to go 4 up with 4 to play, helped by a mixture of good play and some blowups by our opponents we battled back to all square after 18 and set off down the first again, we were around 6 feet away in 3 when they holed a good putt for a 5 nett 4 and we picked up our marker and "shook hands". 
It was only when driving home that I thought, we had that putt for a half! I think the fact that we had needed to win the previous 4 holes was still in our minds and we were thinking all they needed was a half. Ah well one of those things .


----------



## Rlburnside (May 2, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Yeah it’s not for me, it was slow from the start. And I’m sure I said never again the last time I played it.
Spent that long on my feet today I’ve had to resort to getting a buggy for tomorrow’s medal. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I get fed up with to many Texas Scrambles at our club much rather play in single competitions, played in a greensome competition yesterday that must be the worst format it’s like your only playing a half round.


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2021)

louise_a said:



			Played in the Daily Mail foursomes yesterday at Hart Common, we were giving 9 shots and it was very even over the first 9, then they parred 4 of the next 5 to go 4 up with 4 to play, helped by a mixture of good play and some blowups by our opponents we battled back to all square after 18 and set off down the first again, we were around 6 feet away in 3 when they holed a good putt for a 5 nett 4 and we picked up our marker and "shook hands".
*It was only when driving home that I thought, we had that putt for a half! *I think the fact that we had needed to win the previous 4 holes was still in our minds and we were thinking all they needed was a half. Ah well one of those things .
		
Click to expand...


*YOU ................................ NAUGHTY STEP .......................... NOW !!*


----------



## harpo_72 (May 2, 2021)

Really bad round again... iron play went awol... was going to give it a rest for a few weeks, it really isn’t worth the time or effort given the issues are just on the course. Might be just lumping too much pressure on myself


----------



## jim8flog (May 2, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I get fed up with to many Texas Scrambles at our club much rather play in single competitions, played in a greensome competition yesterday that must be the worst format it’s like your only playing a half round.
		
Click to expand...

 We have a Greensome coming next Saturday I went through the 'should I bother' about a third of the usual early starters have booked in to the 9 hole course and one entire large group  always make that Saturday their away day.


----------



## davidy233 (May 2, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I get fed up with to many Texas Scrambles at our club much rather play in single competitions, played in a greensome competition yesterday that must be the worst format it’s like your only playing a half round.
		
Click to expand...

I used to love greensomes when my driving wasn't working well but rest of the game was OK - get to go out and have a thrash off the tee in the knowledge you are probably going to hit the second shot - often sorted out the driving problems.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2021)

Bit of a landmark day today
First outing for my new driver a Ping G425 SFT, fitted for it yesterday and the guy had them in stock, so it would have been rude not to

Very happy with it, hit some lovely drives, still have the ability to fire one or 2 badly right, but a great improvement.

Monthly Medal today, shot net 72 which not only puts me second in Div 3 on count back, but is my first time in 5 years that my handicap has not increased after a comp or supplementary card

Also beat @Imurg  net 85, I was only 6 away from beating him gross, which has never happened before.

So all in all, a very good day and a happy Fragger 😄


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bit of a landmark day today
First outing for my *new driver a Ping G425 SFT, fitted for it yesterday* and the guy had them in stock, so it would have been rude not to

Very happy with it, *hit some lovely drives,* still have the ability to fire one or 2 badly right, but a great improvement.

Monthly Medal today, shot net 72 which not only puts me second in Div 3 on count back, but is my first time in 5 years that my handicap has not increased after a comp or supplementary card

Also beat @Imurg  net 85, I was only 6 away from beating him gross, which has never happened before.

So all in all, a very good day and a happy Fragger 😄
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard that custom fitting could make improvements, didn't realise it could work miracles!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd heard that custom fitting could make improvements, didn't realise it could work miracles!! 






Click to expand...

It’s true, I even hit a draw on one hole 
And that just doesn’t happen to me 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s true,* I even hit a draw* on one hole
And that just doesn’t happen to me 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's beyond miraculous...


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2021)

Well.....
I wasn't last
I beat Fragger gross
I didn't lose a ball..
Bearing in mind the near total loss of golfing ability I'm taking that as a win.
I can't remember hitting the ball so many times...


----------



## Ser Shankalot (May 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s true, I even hit a draw on one hole
And that just doesn’t happen to me 😂
		
Click to expand...

Phil - can I ask which shaft you ended up in the G425?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2021)

Bog standard 55Reg Altaco? It’s in a weird graphic on the shaft 

But heck is it good ( from the point of view of a serial slicer) 👍


----------



## Wilson (May 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I, currently,  do not have a functioning golf game....
Moments of respectability surrounded by oceans of inability
Going to be a tough medal on Sunday day.....#willibreak100?

Click to expand...

I’m in the same spot, I’ve got a week to find a swing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

Had an hour and half to spare before dinner last night, got myself a tee time 18:24 and to the club for a quick 5 and half holes with two balls in under an hour.  All by myself - lovely evening and not another soul on the course.  Lovely.  And not a s***k in sight.  That’s what I pay my subs for 👍😀😻


----------



## Zig (May 3, 2021)

Supposed to play at Silloth, but we postponed due to the weather forecast out west. 

Instead played with a mate at Seaton Carew, last minute thing arranged last night - early morning before the anticipated rain. Another pair had put their name down with us so we had a friendly four ball, won 5&3 (thanks to my mates golf, certainly not mine!). Got round in just over three hours, blue skies all the way round. Perfect way to spend a bank holiday morning! 

Big shout out to the green keeping team too; redesigned 3rd and 4th reopened yesterday. Top class.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2021)

Aaaaaaand the slump continues unabated...
Confidence at pretty much an all time low.
Even hitting the occasional real, proper golf shot does little to ease the pain.
Played SI 1 almost perfectly in the middle of a run of 4 pars but it still went pear shaped again.
Thinking back, this is similar to what happened for a couple of months after the first lockdown...
Only positive I can grasp is that I got better last time so it'll happen again...
Still beat Fragger gross though


----------



## davidy233 (May 3, 2021)

Weather forecast here for the next 24 hours or so is horrendous but it seems OK at lunchtime so grabbed a cancellation and headed out for nine holes on the Ashludie, was coldish and pretty strong wind into my face going East (six of the nine holes) - played OK.

Irons are what I've been concentrating on improving and it seems to be working at the moment. Major bonus was hitting my Cobra one length hybrid really solidly - which was just as well as I had my SIM driver with me and today pretty much convinced me that it's not going to work for me - gave it a good chance over the last couple of months, but it's going to be back to the SLDR and sell the SIM I think.

Nice walk, some decent shots and resisted the temptation to carry on after the ninth - just as well as no sooner had I got back in the house and it started that raining - exactly as forecast.



In the green side bunker at the 5th: Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



Looking back down the 9th from off the back of the green: Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2021)

Nice game at nairn, hardly any wind to speak off. Bright sunshine all the way round. Played pretty well, one under going out, dropped a couple on 13 and 14, but happy with how I hit it. One bizarre moment on 9 when my tee shot hit the mat area post on the fairway and took a big bounce left ..found it sitting about 3 ft off the ground on the end of the gorse.


----------



## full_throttle (May 3, 2021)

managed 12 holes, 29pts, but lost on countback

t-shirt and shorts and then the rain started, with no blue sky visible we decided to call it a day


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Aaaaaaand the slump continues unabated...
Confidence at pretty much an all time low.
Even hitting the occasional real, proper golf shot does little to ease the pain.
Played SI 1 almost perfectly in the middle of a run of 4 pars but it still went pear shaped again.
Thinking back, this is similar to what happened for a couple of months after the first lockdown...
Only positive I can grasp is that I got better last time so it'll happen again...
Still beat Fragger gross though

Click to expand...

He’s definitely not a happy bunny at the moment

The 18th sums it up
Decent drive, second ends up in the fairway bunker, wedges out to about 60 yards from the green.
Thins his pitch big time and it goes hurtling over the green at ankle height, through the group who had just finished the hole and into the car park. Blob city Arizona 

Anyway I scored 37 (16/21)  CVG 31 and himself a measly 25

At this rate he could be the Auld Pharts secret weapon👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2021)

Zig said:



			Supposed to play at Silloth, but we postponed due to the weather forecast out west.

Instead played with a mate at Seaton Carew, last minute thing arranged last night - early morning before the anticipated rain. Another pair had put their name down with us so we had a friendly four ball, won 5&3 (thanks to my mates golf, certainly not mine!). Got round in just over three hours, blue skies all the way round. Perfect way to spend a bank holiday morning!

Big shout out to the green keeping team too; redesigned 3rd and 4th reopened yesterday. Top class.
		
Click to expand...

What have they done/changed to 3rd & 4th?


----------



## Zig (May 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			What have they done/changed to 3rd & 4th?
		
Click to expand...

Third - all bunkers remodelled and rebuilt. The green and the surrounds were all re-turfed - there's now a run off/collection area back left and to the right of the green. They've built a sand dune to separate the back left green/second fairway too. 

Fourth - New fairway bunker and exposed sand area at driving distance on the left. The green has been enlarged front right, and the big bunker that was there moved right and increased in size/depth.

There are a few photos on twitter, on the Seaton Carew page and @TomCoulson. We're lucky to have him - improvements in 12 months are exceptional. Won't be long before he's back at one of the Open rota courses running the show there. Big plans for this winter too!


----------



## Zig (May 4, 2021)

Zig said:



			Third - all bunkers remodelled and rebuilt. The green and the surrounds were all re-turfed - there's now a run off/collection area back left and to the right of the green. They've built a sand dune to separate the back left green/second fairway too.

Fourth - New fairway bunker and exposed sand area at driving distance on the left. The green has been enlarged front right, and the big bunker that was there moved right and increased in size/depth.

There are a few photos on twitter, on the Seaton Carew page and @TomCoulson. We're lucky to have him - improvements in 12 months are exceptional. Won't be long before he's back at one of the Open rota courses running the show there. Big plans for this winter too! 

Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			What have they done/changed to 3rd & 4th?
		
Click to expand...

Here's a link to an article I saw recently. https://www.northerngolfer.co.uk/re...-mackenzies-design-at-seaton-carew-continues/


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2021)

Zig said:



			Here's a link to an article I saw recently. https://www.northerngolfer.co.uk/re...-mackenzies-design-at-seaton-carew-continues/

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, love the place and it sounds like exciting times ahead.


----------



## Zig (May 4, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Thanks for that, love the place and it sounds like exciting times ahead.

Click to expand...

It's on the Micklem layout till June 13th and then again 26th July-14th Aug. If you fancy a pairs game, will be happy to try to arrange and sign you in.


----------



## DRW (May 4, 2021)

Friday night, played 11 holes in level par, so decided to use the england golf app on sat/sunday and do a couple of qualifiers, cue the worst ball striking rounds since coming back 

Scored 44 +38 = 82 on the east and then 45 + 49 = 94 on the west. Was swinging like an octopus who had lost its feeling in its legs.

England app very easy to use, thanks EG will be doing more qualifying rounds to see were handicap goes.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 4, 2021)

I think I'll be putting the clubs away for a couple of weeks. After being absolutely made up with shooting my handicap around Silloth I just got progressively worse throughout the week until I played Dundonald on Saturday and didn't get a single par or better. Not one. 

I can't even remember the last time that happened and I've played some truly dreadful rounds in my time but I've always managed to scrape a par at least once or twice. I was absolutely gutted, a brilliant course in pristine condition (it was the reopening) that I'd paid decent money to play and I just feel like I completely let myself down. 

We worked out we'd played 107 holes of golf in a week, along with days of hiking, cycling and drinking so I think I was just exhausted. I've essentially slept since arriving home on Sunday morning.

Got a mates 30th birthday round at Lancaster on the 21st so might have a range session before then to loosen up.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

Played disc golf yesterday! It's amazing how similar my disc golf is to my real golf - fine off the tee, just approach play and putting letting me down. 😄 I did win though out of 9 of us, clinched it right on the last hole.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 5, 2021)

Finally par'd the 12th - it was the last hole on my new course to par - and it's a toughie!




and a view from the 14th tee.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 5, 2021)

Played last Wednesday at El Plantío. 1st time I've been but enjoyed it and came 2nd in the society with 22 points. Handicap cut incoming.

Took the lad back there on Saturday, and he also enjoyed it. Beat me 2 and 1 in a little matchplay challenge over 3 holes, and then doubled his money by beating me again on the 3rd hole. 

Impressive golf for the 11 year old, played off the yellow tees with a shot a hole - made 3 bogeys. No way was I beating that.


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2021)

Another dose of tripe laced with moments that show some ability is still there....
Struggling to be 10 shots over handicap at the moment.
Todays excuse is that the greens have been top dressed and were slow.....Best I've got..


----------



## bwstokie (May 5, 2021)

Had a really scabby, scruffy knock this morning but managed to get it round in a respectable number.  First time since we have been back that I wasn’t sure where the irons were going so I’m just back from a hundred ball range session.  Absolutely puring it on the range so maybe put this mornings iron play down to not feeling great this morning after a very restless nights sleep.  Really not enjoying the bobbly and unpredictable roll on our greens at the moment.  Played “away” last week at Wychwood Park and their greens were in sublime condition.  Ours are due for hollow tining and top dressing next week so still a few weeks off top notch I’d expect!


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Another dose of tripe laced with moments that show some ability is still there....
Struggling to be 10 shots over handicap at the moment.
*Todays excuse is that the greens have been top dressed and were slow*.....Best I've got..
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that often leads to me slicing drives and fatting irons.


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yup, that often leads to me slicing drives and fatting irons.  

Click to expand...

That's the dumb thing..I'm not going to say I played well but I didn't play "10 over handicap " badly....
It's a stupid game...


----------



## patricks148 (May 5, 2021)

Like winter


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2021)

Gave a fella 16 shots in midweek k/o match which was a bit of a challenge...but came out 4 and 3.  Played well and solid a couple under my PH front nine and as he was not firing on all cylinders he was unable to make use of his shots and we turned with me 5 up, pretty much it at that point.  And I only had to ask him to mark his ball twice 🤫

Always an unknown when giving so many shots (though it’s usually only one per hole) and what happens first few holes can determine how i play.  Today it became obvious quite quickly that I could play conservatively and safely - and I’d be able to avoid playing certain types of shots that are currently causing me trouble, confident that if I just played steady I’d likely come out OK.


----------



## davidy233 (May 5, 2021)

Out on the Ashludie for the Wednesday stableford - my third comp since rejoining and the best I've played over 18 holes. Nothing spectacular but steady golf, generally hit my irons solidly and putted the best I have in the last year or so - partly thanks to watching a YouTube video featuring Karl Morris about 'The lost art of putting' which changed the way I was thinking about putts.

Ended up with 37 points after my birdie putt at 18 shaved the hole - and as I suspected was one point short of winning. Ah well enjoyable, decent enough round with the hope of better to come and chilly(ish) but absolutely gorgeous weather out there.



Approach to 9th green: Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



10th green: : Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



Playing into the sun down the 16th: : Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



Waiting to play the approach to the 18th green: : Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## ger147 (May 5, 2021)

Won the first midweek Stableford of the season today with 40 points and a nice 0.8 cut to my index to come.


----------



## Captainron (May 6, 2021)

Played in my first match for the club last night. Weather was nuts. Flat calm and freezing interspersed with random 2 minute periods  of gale force wind with rain/sleet and finished off by lightning on the 15th when we walked in. Luckily we had won 6 and 4 by then.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2021)

Bought a Tensei Blue shaft to put in my driver off eBay .
Head came off on the third hole ,clean as a whistle.
Shaft had separated from adapter ,all the glue was on the shaft not a thing on the adapter.
Looks like they never prepped it properly.
Head went about 50yds ball went hook left.
Good job there wasn’t any water.
Off to get some Araldite.


----------



## davidy233 (May 6, 2021)

ger147 said:



			Won the first midweek Stableford of the season today with 40 points and a nice 0.8 cut to my index to come.
		
Click to expand...

I got a 0.8 cut as well - that's my first cut in a long time so happy days


----------



## AliMc (May 6, 2021)

Another day of sunshine and showers (some hail) at Dunbar today, when is this unsettled spell of weather going to end, lost a good match 3&2, mostly due to my pp and me holing nothing, got an open pairs now at The Roxburghe on Saturday and guess what it's forecast to rain 🌧


----------



## YorkshireStu (May 6, 2021)

Played Moor Allerton for the first time today and what a fantastic course across the 10-27 loop. The 18th was a toughie and I inevitably put the ball in the green side water! 28 stableford points, first time out with my new irons and on new course - I’ll take that.

No wonder Peter Aliss was a big fan and member. It’s probably a shame for the course that it’s so close to Moortown and Alwoodley


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2021)

YorkshireStu said:



			Played Moor Allerton for the first time today and what a fantastic course across the 10-27 loop. The 18th was a toughie and I inevitably put the ball in the green side water! 28 stableford points, first time out with my new irons and on new course - I’ll take that.

No wonder Peter Aliss was a big fan and member. It’s probably a shame for the course that it’s so close to Moortown and Alwoodley
		
Click to expand...

I think 10-18 are a superb stretch of holes. A real test, one I failed, but absolutely fair. I thought 19-27 didn't compare well and were pretty average. I'd love to play again and try 1-18 to see if 1-9 fare better.

It's a fabulous place all round though, I'm a big fan, and nowhere near as pricey as the other 2 courses you mention (both top notch of course). We need a member to join the forum and arrange a meet 😆


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out on the Ashludie for the Wednesday stableford - my third comp since rejoining and the best I've played over 18 holes. Nothing spectacular but steady golf, generally hit my irons solidly and putted the best I have in the last year or so - partly thanks to watching a YouTube video featuring Karl Morris about 'The lost art of putting' which changed the way I was thinking about putts.

Ended up with 37 points after my birdie putt at 18 shaved the hole - and as I suspected was one point short of winning. Ah well enjoyable, decent enough round with the hope of better to come and chilly(ish) but absolutely gorgeous weather out there.

View attachment 36480

Approach to 9th green: Ashludie course, Monifieth Links

View attachment 36483

10th green: : Ashludie course, Monifieth Links

View attachment 36482

Playing into the sun down the 16th: : Ashludie course, Monifieth Links

View attachment 36481

Waiting to play the approach to the 18th green: : Ashludie course, Monifieth Links
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask how the hell is the course looking so good this time of year in Scotland, but then I looked at the visitors price. Bonkers. What's the membership cost?


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2021)

First K/O comp as a senior. Won by the 12th. Bloke conceded the match. Christ it was cold. I was 5 up. I was only giving him 2 shots. Thing is, it's off our proper whites. I did not know this. There's no way he'd got a chance in hell. I'd 15 years+ on the guy and 50 yards distance. Off yellows maybe. But our "proper" whites, where the damned stake is in the ground, miles back from the normal white blokes, so the full course, its gonna take a solid striker of the ball off 25+ to beat me. This isn't bragging. I'm shocking at match play, but OMG off our full course v the proper oldies they are gonna need a lot of shots to keep up. Hell, one tee shot he only just made the water into a breeze. I cleared it no mither so he was chasing me all hole and having to put his sunday best off every drive wore him down.  Nice chap though. City fan. Great company. But I did feel  a bit of a fraud.  Most of the blokes can't see my ball as it goes to far for them to see.


----------



## davidy233 (May 6, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I was going to ask how the hell is the course looking so good this time of year in Scotland, but then I looked at the visitors price. Bonkers. What's the membership cost?
		
Click to expand...

You can get a round on this course for £25 on Golf Now - The Medal course costs a fair bit more (£95 in the summer)

Edit to say - there's one £25 tee time on Golf Now for the Medal course at lunchtime on Sunday 16th May.

My links season ticket for both courses cost £540 this year. My club membership on top of that was about £150 so total is about £700 for two courses


----------



## BiMGuy (May 6, 2021)

Played just the back 9 tonight, and the 1st hole. The wind was an awkward cross wind and swirling, which is unusual for this place. Making it very difficult to tell whether it was helping or hurting, so club selection was hard.

10 and 11 run in the same direction. My second into 10 was a very well struck 7 iron that came up a full club short. My 3rd (par 5) into 11 with a pitching wedge, cleared the green on the fly. I had 110 to a front pin.

I was let through on 12, which is short par 3 over water. Hit a flush 9 iron straight at the flag. Even held my pose, and uttered the words "go in". And in it went, into the pond. The wind switched just at the top of its flight and killed it, and missed dry land by about 6 inches. 
What is it about being let through that makes these things happen 🤷‍♀️. 

From there I actually played pretty well and frustratingly missed a birdie putt on SI 2. Finally carding 43. 

As I'd got round quickly, I thought I'd see if I could get round the front 9 too. 
Hit a perfect tee shot to leave me 110 to the pin. Hit a perfect gap wedge to 2 feet, holed the birdie putt and walked in 😂. Best to leave on a high note.


----------



## IanM (May 7, 2021)

Took a look at the forecast for tomorrow and hastily arranged a 7.30 tee off this morning.   Weather was wonderful and the golf not too bad either.. Won on the 17th, hitting it nicely at the mo.

Little view of 9th green, with 10th fairway beyond.  Doesn't really show the slope on the green, which is considerable!


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2021)

Put a card in today....29 points
Best for a while but still wildly inconsistent...and it's not just one thing...
It's knocked one of my best 8, also my 20th, off my list so expecting an increase tomorrow morning.


----------



## Crow (May 7, 2021)

Played a Stableford comp today, 35 points at 95% so should be 36 at course handicap and no change to the index.
14 front nine, 21 back nine.  Should have been better but had two shanks and they resulted in a blob each time. 

I've got a couple of dodgy rounds at positions 19 and 20 so fingers crossed for the chance to get a good score in and see a reduction in my index.


----------



## davidy233 (May 7, 2021)

Forecast when I looked this morning was for 90% change of rain between 5pm and 7pm - but although we had a couple of heavy showers during the day it was sunny at 5pm as I teed off on the Medal course - there were several biggish rain storms around but they went down the river Tay instead of across the course - as often happens.

Lovely out there, short sleeves and a breeze helping a little on the first 6 holes, played the front nine without seeing anyone else and then joined up with another single to play in 16-17-18. 

Off to Fife in the morning so will call in at St Andrews Academy range for a hit.



3rd green, Monifieth Medal, with rain on the Tay in the background.



7th green, Monifieth Medal.



Approach to 8th green, Monifieth Medal.



New bunkers going in on the left of the 17th green, Monifieth Medal.


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2021)

Just had the afternoon off to get a round in. I finally putted well at the new course! Only one three putt, 30 putts total for the round. Shame the rest of my game went down the toilet. Pitching, short irons awful, long game was pushing everything right, a few stupid decisions as well. Shot 93 for 28 points. My worst round since we were allowed back. At least I sorted that putting out though eh? 

Just as an extra note, I tried looking at the hole for putting instead of the ball. I find it really difficult to do, and it actually made me nervous that I was going to make shocking contact with the ball, but I did also hole some putts this way. I think I might just do it for the little 3 footers and so on that I should hole but often miss.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 7, 2021)

Played Lewes today. Windy but course in great condition given the recent weather. Front 9 was pretty good, back 9 was one of those times when it call comes together. 17 points out, 24 back in for a ridiculous 41 points.

Have been having lessons with Nick Duc at Holtye, and frankly would suggest him to anyone close enough. Now to try and get down to consistent bogey golf. It's definitely there.


----------



## Boomy (May 7, 2021)

Couldn’t hit a barn door with a tractor tonight 🚜 Not too bad off the tee, irons and wedges abominable, putting great until I announced to a PP that I was glad my putting was on form... annnnd queue putted horrendously for the rest of the round 😫 Lovely night for it though, sun shining and the wind a blowing on the Cumbrian coast.

View from the first tee tonight 😊


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 8, 2021)

Played our 4bbb knock out -3 gross and got beat 3&2.
Great game they were -6 .
No complaints really enjoyed the game ,as much as you can enjoy getting beaten.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 8, 2021)

Played in my singles knockout yesterday.

First round, drawn against an 18 handicap I was feeling fairly confident, even with having to give him 2 shots.

Turns out he plays off 12 in his weekly swindle and was officially off 11 two years ago. He did not miss a shot. Through 9 he was 5 over and I was 9 over, 3 down in the match.

Never got close to putting a glove on him and I lost 4&3. I feel like I was sandbagged a little.....


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 8, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Played in my singles knockout yesterday.

First round, drawn against an 18 handicap I was feeling fairly confident, even with having to give him 2 shots.

Turns out he plays off 12 in his weekly swindle and was officially off 11 two years ago. He did not miss a shot. Through 9 he was 5 over and I was 9 over, 3 down in the match.

Never got close to putting a glove on him and I lost 4&3. I feel like I was sandbagged a little.....
		
Click to expand...

This happened to me a lot .
Played a guy off 12 giving him 8 shots . Full handicap.
Turned out he was off 2 two years earlier.
It showed especially in the short game.
But how do you go up 10 shots in two seasons ( old system.)?


----------



## DeanoMK (May 8, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			But how do you go up 10 shots in two seasons ( old system.)?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, it makes no sense.


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2021)

Senior open yesteday, started well despite the four seasons on the 5th, where the temp dropped big time, snow, hail and rain .got to the turn level, then birdied  10, then the wheels came off, went bogey, double, bogey very annoying on 13, but good drive an d flushed a 6 iron onto the middle of the green, flag was on the front, only a few feet from the edge where you could roll off the green and 70 yards away. Had  another bogey on 16 and 18, for 5 over gross, very disappointing


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Played in my singles knockout yesterday.

First round, drawn against an 18 handicap I was feeling fairly confident, even with having to give him 2 shots.

Turns out he plays off 12 in his weekly swindle and was officially off 11 two years ago. He did not miss a shot. Through 9 he was 5 over and I was 9 over, 3 down in the match.

Never got close to putting a glove on him and I lost 4&3. I feel like I was sandbagged a little.....
		
Click to expand...

For clarity, 
18 was the index, or course hcp?
What tees are the swindle played from?

You are at the same course as LP aren't you, maybe a little research on history wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2021)

IainP said:



			For clarity,
18 was the index, or course hcp?
What tees are the swindle played from?

You are at the same course as LP aren't you, maybe a little research on history wouldn't go amiss.
		
Click to expand...

You can only blame Handicap Secretaries past and present


----------



## DeanoMK (May 8, 2021)

IainP said:



			For clarity,
18 was the index, or course hcp?
What tees are the swindle played from?

You are at the same course as LP aren't you, maybe a little research on history wouldn't go amiss.
		
Click to expand...

16.7 index but 18 course hcp.

I've just had a look through his history on EG app and it doesn't really give many clues although he's shot 79 a couple of times at his old course. 

The swindle will be from the yellows, but I don't think that can account for such a big difference although I know swindles can be quite harsh with their cuts, etc.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 8, 2021)

Played yesterday in a senior men v. senior women match at my club, greensomes format.  After four holes, my partner and I were three down 😳.  However, we turned it around and won 2&1.  The men won the match 6-2.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			16.7 index but 18 course hcp.

I've just had a look through his history on EG app and it doesn't really give many clues although he's shot 79 a couple of times at his old course.

The swindle will be from the yellows, but I don't think that can account for such a big difference although I know swindles can be quite harsh with their cuts, etc.
		
Click to expand...


Welcome to the wonders of Matchplay golf 

his HI is not much different to his old Congu HC , some player just play better in KO’s - seen it happen many times when people suddenly play 8 shots better than their HC in a KO , you caught him on a good day


----------



## DeanoMK (May 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Welcome to the wonders of Matchplay golf

his HI is not much different to his old Congu HC , some player just play better in KO’s - seen it happen many times when people suddenly play 8 shots better than their HC in a KO , you caught him on a good day
		
Click to expand...

I knew when he absolutely piped his driver down the first I was in for a tough match 😂


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 8, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			I knew when he absolutely piped his driver down the first I was in for a tough match 😂
		
Click to expand...

There's a lad I play with who is an absolute fiend at matchplay. He plays off 14 but can usually pick up 2 or 3 birdies a round, a handful of pars but generally chucks in 2 or 3 triples or worse. His game is made for matchplay!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 8, 2021)

Net 85.

Too cold. Too windy. Too rubbish. 😢


----------



## davidy233 (May 8, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Net 85.

Too cold. Too windy. Too rubbish. 😢
		
Click to expand...

Did you play in St Andrews? I've just been to the range there and it was very cold and blowing a gale.

I'm due out on the Ashludie late afternoon - just waiting for a text my playing partner to say 'let's bin this idea' (Hopefully)


----------



## Jimaroid (May 8, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Did you play in St Andrews? I've just been to the range there and it was very cold and blowing a gale.

I'm due out on the Ashludie late afternoon - just waiting for a text my playing partner to say 'let's bin this idea' (Hopefully)
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I was playing the Old today. Came very close to not enjoying it. Early tee so I dodged the rain but the wind beat me up something rotten.


----------



## davidy233 (May 8, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep, I was playing the Old today. *Came very close to not enjoying it*. Early tee so I dodged the rain but the wind beat me up something rotten.
		
Click to expand...

T'was very windy - you'd have my sympathy but not on the Old


----------



## richart (May 8, 2021)

Wow it was wild out there today on the heath. Having played rubbish for the last couple of weeks, good to get back to some decent ball striking in board comp. Played three of our hardest holes, 3,4 and 5 into a gale and driving rain. 7 shots dropped over the three holes but stopped raining on 6 and managed a 74 net which is currently good for a top 15 place. Short missed putt on the last costing me a top six finish. Decent with over 120 players in comp.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2021)

Was wet and wild when I went out at 3pm in a Texas scramble. 
Was good fun and had 3 good guys to help me round. Everyone pitched in and we scored a respectable 67 (par 71) with 9 shots so a decent nett 58. 


Won't win but think we did ok with 5 birdies and only the one bogey (on which 2 of us lipped out on the same side). 

Forgot how much fun they can be.


----------



## Albo (May 9, 2021)

Played a comp yesterday, 9 on the 2nd ruined the card, out in 45, back in 39 with a double on 15. 
One day I will learn to take my medicine in the trees....or i'll continue to think im the love child of Seve and Phil


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2021)

Another disappointing round drove well, then make mistakes from the middle of the fairway over and over to make matters worse was a tough day in the wind on the back 9 and just have pulled out on shorts putts at least half a dozen times.    Sometimes I hate golf


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 9, 2021)

Two big milestones for me today, broke 80 for the first time and went round in single figures ( 9 over on a par 69 course). My HI is 16.4.

10 pars and a birdie with a few doubles thrown in. Probably the first time I've never gone 3 off the tee at any point in a round as well.

Was 6 over going into the final two holes. After being the most consistent I'd ever been with my driver it decided to give up the ghost on the final two holes and I smashed a drive into the trees, which took me two shots to get out before scrambling for a double. Then the 18th I hooked left and ended up playing from an awkward lie on the back of a bunker. I hooked that as well and very nearly blocked myself out of the green for my third. Managed to find the green pin high and get it down in two from about 25ft.

I know no-one cares but I'm absolutely over the moon!


----------



## davidy233 (May 9, 2021)

Out for a stroll on the Ashludie this morning - got an 8.44am tee time while watching the golf on TV last night, first time I've played in the morning for a while. Started on my own but joined up with the two ball in front of me at the 6th - good company and a nice walk.

Weather was absolutely gorgeous with not a breath of wind until the 16th, warmest it's been this year, if I'd known it was going to be like that I'd have had the shorts on. Golf was OK, some good some bad but never in any real trouble - my putting was excellent by my standards as it was on Wednesday - long may it last.


16th green on Monifieth Medal, photographed from the 4th tee box on the Ashludie.



6th green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 9, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Two big milestones for me today, broke 80 for the first time and went round in single figures ( 9 over on a par 69 course). My HI is 16.4.

10 pars and a birdie with a few doubles thrown in. Probably the first time I've never gone 3 off the tee at any point in a round as well.

Was 6 over going into the final two holes. After being the most consistent I'd ever been with my driver it decided to give up the ghost on the final two holes and I smashed a drive into the trees, which took me two shots to get out before scrambling for a double. Then the 18th I hooked left and ended up playing from an awkward lie on the back of a bunker. I hooked that as well and very nearly blocked myself out of the green for my third. Managed to find the green pin high and get it down in two from about 25ft.

I know no-one cares but I'm absolutely over the moon!
		
Click to expand...

Well done!  Always great to hit a personal best.


----------



## jim8flog (May 9, 2021)

Played yesterday
weather forecast rain clearing up by mid morning (we were going out a 120 but still strong winds)

Did the rain stop? - no just a light drizzle really but couple that with winds up to 40mph and you would not know the difference, unable see through my glasses on a lot of occasions.  Probably my worst round in 25 years. 

Given the forecast I had already committed to putting a General Play round so we just soldiered on.

I have always enjoyed the challenge of playing in strong winds and one of my best rounds ever (2 under gross) was played in winds stronger than yesterday  but wind and rain is a different matter.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 9, 2021)

First round in 3 weeks today, but have been putting some range sessions in.

After a bit of a wobbly start, I found some form and finished with a gross 81. No blow up holes and just steady golf, could have been sub 80 but definitely a big improvement on the last few rounds.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 9, 2021)

1st time playing in the prevailing wind this season and it was windy.....
Managed to replace a crap counting score with a mediocre counting score.
Confidence in the swing is starting to improve but a dreadful putting round, missed twice from inside 3 feet and a 3 putt par amongst the rubbish on the greens.
Just as well I have a putting lesson booked for next week.


----------



## Crow (May 9, 2021)

25 points in today's Stableford.

One of the best days off the tee I can remember, finding 9 fairways, but I lost two balls off the tee on par threes, hit two shanks and my short game was dire.

From within 15 yards of the green or less I got up and down once from 14 attempts. 

I need to find some confidence in my game; whatever the shot at the moment (apart from putting) as soon as I'm over the ball all I think about is how it's going top go wrong and I just can't break the habit.
And now I've no doubt gone and cursed my putting!


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2021)

Best round for a while today..Still not good but better.
The problem is inconsistency..one moment I'll spank a drive down the middle,  find the green and 2 putt for a perfect par..
Next hole I'll slice/hook off the tee, smother the iron shot, pitch on and 3 putt....Rinse and repeat....
Only 2 blobs today which is down on the last few rounds 
30 points so 2 over handicap on the holes I scored on....it's in there somewhere....
Nice piece of handicap protection from Fragger too but ill let him tell you about that..


----------



## richart (May 9, 2021)

I got a handicap cut on Saturday, which makes struggling through the rain and wind almost worthwhile.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 9, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Two big milestones for me today, broke 80 for the first time and went round in single figures ( 9 over on a par 69 course). My HI is 16.4.

10 pars and a birdie with a few doubles thrown in. Probably the first time I've never gone 3 off the tee at any point in a round as well.

Was 6 over going into the final two holes. After being the most consistent I'd ever been with my driver it decided to give up the ghost on the final two holes and I smashed a drive into the trees, which took me two shots to get out before scrambling for a double. Then the 18th I hooked left and ended up playing from an awkward lie on the back of a bunker. I hooked that as well and very nearly blocked myself out of the green for my third. Managed to find the green pin high and get it down in two from about 25ft.

I know no-one cares but I'm absolutely over the moon!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## DeanoMK (May 9, 2021)

Bogey comp today.

Finished 6 down but happy with my finish where I pulled things back and actually felt like I could play golf instead of wanting to throw my clubs in the bin


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 9, 2021)

Played with @Imurg today quite windy, but decided to put supplementary cards in.

Conscious that my handicap has increased dramatically under WHS I am keen to get it down to a respectable level , 28 is way too high, and I should be getting 40 points plus with that number of shots.

Started slowly.  into the wind, on holes 1-2-4-5- had 7 points after 5 holes, then hit a purple patch and ended up with 18 after 9, had a very decent start to the back 9 and had 28 points after 13 then we turned back into the wind and it fell apart, 

2 bad holes on 14/15 a par on 16 for 3 points saw me on 33

Wasted a decent drive on 17 to blob the hole and another blob on 18 was really disappointing 

Finished on 33 , He had 30 , so I won, but I should have slammed him into the ground with the number of shots I get. 

One day I’m going to do some serious damage to my handicap, but until then I’m just a bandito


----------



## Rlburnside (May 10, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Two big milestones for me today, broke 80 for the first time and went round in single figures ( 9 over on a par 69 course). My HI is 16.4.

10 pars and a birdie with a few doubles thrown in. Probably the first time I've never gone 3 off the tee at any point in a round as well.

Was 6 over going into the final two holes. After being the most consistent I'd ever been with my driver it decided to give up the ghost on the final two holes and I smashed a drive into the trees, which took me two shots to get out before scrambling for a double. Then the 18th I hooked left and ended up playing from an awkward lie on the back of a bunker. I hooked that as well and very nearly blocked myself out of the green for my third. Managed to find the green pin high and get it down in two from about 25ft.

I know no-one cares but I'm absolutely over the moon!
		
Click to expand...

That’s great to break 80 👍 something I’ve always strived to do been close with 81and 82. 

Well played


----------



## BrianM (May 10, 2021)

Was out yesterday at Inverness with my Dad and brother, played pretty well, only 2 bad holes, every drive was straight down the middle and 3 wood / hybrids excellent, short game still a bit iffy......
Confidence really coming back now, just need to get out and play more and stick a few cards in!!


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 10, 2021)

Yesterday was a medal at Lilley Brook and I had the advantage of playing in the afternoon and by hole 10 I knew it looked like +1 nett would be in with a real chance - at that point I was +2 nett but knew my back nine is usually stronger.
With 3 holes to go I knew a 4 4 4 finish would be good enough on par's 4,3,4 to finish +1. I par'd 16 and managed to par 17 so I could take a 5 on 18 and that would put me +1 with just a couple of scores to come in!
Good drive and poor approach left me 30-35 feet away - lag putt let me down and had a tricky 5 footer for par - just missed the hole and I had a nervy two footer to make the 5! Thankfully it dropped.
When I checked before I went to bed at 10.30pm there was just one score to be posted to howdidido and I was still leading ! Will need to wait now until the results come out this week to know if I've done enough for my first win at my new club 
Handicap dropped from 7.2 to 7.0 !


----------



## DRW (May 10, 2021)

Used the EG app another couple of times this week(4 times in total), so easy to use, had no problems, can see submitting quite a number of cards this year.

Handicap index gone from 6.6 to 7.4 to 7.9 to 7.8. (still only have 10 cards in the last three years, hence the rapid movements)

Last round started with 3 doubles bogeys (4 shots to get down from within 10 yards of each green, 12 shots in total, short game problems) and then played the next 15 holes in 2 over, for an 8 over round.

Not lost a ball for over 175 holes, it getting mad, think a lockdown madman has taken over my driver swing.


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2021)

Played a senior open Stableford at Drayton Park GC today, very hit and miss, several 3 pointers and a 4 pointer but too many blobs and 1 pointers for 27 points.

One of those annoying days weather wise where it was stop start showers and the rain jacket was on/off all the time.

Nice course and the greens were good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2021)

Had a really good day on the Heath with @richart and @Cake

Blackmoor is one of my favourite courses and their greens are superb at the moment. Always enjoy a round there.


----------



## davidy233 (May 10, 2021)

Out for a bash round the Ashludie after work tonight - forecast was rain but it never appeared, dressed wrongly though - too warm for the hoodie and chilly without it. Driving and irons were much improved on yesterday but conversely fairway wood/hybrid awful and didn't hole anything though distance control with the putter was fine.


Not the best line into the 5th green.



Par 3 14th.



And par 3 14th from the back of the green.


----------



## eddie_1878 (May 10, 2021)

First real look at Eagle today- 15ft putt. Missed it by a cup, rolled 1ft past the hole for an easy but slightly disappointing birdie. 

Also first game with a decent trolley bag. The separate, larger putter compartment is a game changer. As is the ‘cooler’ compartment...my caviar was still nice and cold when I got the 18th.


----------



## davidy233 (May 10, 2021)

eddie_1878 said:



			First real look at Eagle today- 15ft putt. Missed it by a cup, rolled 1ft past the hole for an easy but slightly disappointing birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - I'd forgotten I had an eagle chip from 20 yards that just slid past the hole tonight - you are right about being disappointed with a birdie.


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had a really good day on the Heath with @richart and @Cake

Blackmoor is one of my favourite courses and their greens are superb at the moment. Always enjoy a round there.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't the weather a bit sketchy?
How did you all play?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2021)

Slime said:



			Wasn't the weather a bit sketchy?
How did you all play?
		
Click to expand...

We got caught in a few showers on the front 9 but was lovely after , windy though 

And the golf was as inconsistent 😂 nice eagle on the 8th


----------



## richart (May 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We got caught in a few showers on the front 9 but was lovely after , windy though

And the golf was as inconsistent 😂 nice eagle on the 8th
		
Click to expand...

 Followed by a nice double on 9.


----------



## SatchFan (May 11, 2021)

A few irritating errors and I'm 8 over after 7 holes. Completing 18 holes I'm still 8 over having done nothing spectacular. Funny game.


----------



## AliMc (May 11, 2021)

Good competitive 4 bbb game at Dunbar today, lovely weather, won 3&2, course is in fantastic condition, greens were superb, partnered the vice captain, he has been taking advantage of a few invitations recently - St Andrews Old and New, Crail, Longniddry and North Berwick and a few others, says that none of them come close to Dunbar condition wise at the moment, good to hear


----------



## IanM (May 11, 2021)

Got up early and teed off at 7-30.  Lovely weather and back on on the work PC for a meeting!!  

Lost on 17th, but still made 36 points. Encouraging.


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2021)

I played on Sunday, my first competitive round at Highwoods but only marking a card for handicap purposes. Only my 3rd round in the last two years. Off of my lapsed handicap of 13 I had 16 points on the front and 14 coming back in, with a stupid "blob" on both nines. Not too unhappy with that bearing in mind how little I've played and the fact it was off the back tees. Hopefully things will improve once I start playing more regularly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I played on Sunday, my first competitive round at Highwoods but only marking a card for handicap purposes. Only my 3rd round in the last two years. Off of my lapsed handicap of 13 I had 16 points on the front and 14 coming back in, with a stupid "blob" on both nines. Not too unhappy with that bearing in mind how little I've played and the fact it was off the back tees. Hopefully things will improve once I start playing more regularly.
		
Click to expand...

30 points in first proper game back , looks like @richart might be getting a free curry


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			30 points in first proper game back , looks like @richart might be getting a free curry
		
Click to expand...

I'm planning on a starter as well, and possibly a pud
😋😋😋


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2021)

Out solo first thing...just trying to find my game...
It's such a stupid game - been struggling with everything since we came back to playing..
Today?
Managed 16 holes before I had to bale to get to work ( rapidly deciding that I'm not cut out for this work stuff anymore)
8 pars, 4 bogeys, 4 birdies...
I am at a loss as I don't feel I was doing anything differently 
So thats a guaranteed 20 over tomorrow then...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Out solo first thing...just trying to find my game...
It's such a stupid game - been struggling with everything since we came back to playing..
Today?
Managed 16 holes before I had to bale to get to work ( rapidly deciding that I'm not cut out for this work stuff anymore)
8 pars, 4 bogeys, 4 birdies...
I am at a loss as I don't feel I was doing anything differently
So thats a guaranteed 20 over tomorrow then...

Click to expand...

The dreaded card in hand.........


----------



## Tongo (May 11, 2021)

Played Skylark Meadows near Fareham and shot 90. Played okay but loused up the last!


----------



## GGTTH (May 11, 2021)

Gross 83 
Nett -7 under



18th was probably the best feeling I’ve ever had on a golf course. Lovely drive straight up the middle. 105 left. Pitching wedge in. Slam dunked it for a 2. Cheered like I was celebrating a goal, my playing partner was buzzing, two guys on the first tee let out a cheer. 

what a feeling walking up to the cup and picking your ball out the hole. 


love golf on days like this.


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Out solo first thing...just trying to find my game...
It's such a stupid game - been struggling with everything since we came back to playing..
Today?
Managed 16 holes before I had to bale to get to work ( rapidly deciding that I'm not cut out for this work stuff anymore)
8 pars, 4 bogeys, 4 birdies...
I am at a loss as I don't feel I was doing anything differently
So thats a guaranteed 20 over tomorrow then...

Click to expand...

Well..not 20 but well into double figures...
The Golfing Gods ripped me another one again - they hate me...and I hate my driver..


----------



## backwoodsman (May 13, 2021)

Played my first ever  matchplay knockout final today - the Seniors Winter Knockout which we managed to get to completion after various Covid disruptions. Was behind all the way to the 10th  - when I was 2 down and not seeming to get a look in. But then won 11, 13, 14, 15 & 16 in fine style to  win 3&2. Chuffed to bits ! ( Now got semi-finals in two more comps to look forward to next week).


----------



## Curls (May 13, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			Gross 83
Nett -7 under



18th was probably the best feeling I’ve ever had on a golf course. Lovely drive straight up the middle. 105 left. Pitching wedge in. Slam dunked it for a 2. Cheered like I was celebrating a goal, my playing partner was buzzing, two guys on the first tee let out a cheer.

what a feeling walking up to the cup and picking your ball out the hole.


love golf on days like this.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah lovely stuff, would be delighted to watch that on one of your 13 shots holes to leave me needing a 350 yard hole in 1 to half 😂

Good going, nothing like holing out from the fairway and with an audience it’s all the sweeter!


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2021)

Went up to Dornoch with  some of the guys, playing the championship in the morning,  lunch then some foursomes on the Struie ...or that was the plan.forecast was good, not a cloud according to that. Got there and soon as we were out of the car park clouded over and wind picked up and it lashed it down all the way round freezing cold and git soaked, even with waterproofs on... real what they call up here "wet rain"
Not fun, didn't stay for lunch just headed back. Not fun at all


----------



## Bdill93 (May 13, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Played in my singles knockout yesterday.

First round, drawn against an 18 handicap I was feeling fairly confident, even with having to give him 2 shots.

Turns out he plays off 12 in his weekly swindle and was officially off 11 two years ago. He did not miss a shot. Through 9 he was 5 over and I was 9 over, 3 down in the match.

Never got close to putting a glove on him and I lost 4&3. I feel like I was sandbagged a little.....
		
Click to expand...

This scenario happened to me on Sunday - albeit he gave me one shot!

He used to be off 10/12 pre WHS - now plays off 18 and frankly the match was over after 3 holes. 3 under through 3 and you're off 18? Joker! I had par, bogey, par - better than my handicap and I could get close. Joke


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2021)

Played in my first seniors 4BBB match today, despite my having the worst attack of shanks in a few years, we were still one up heading down the last.

I was pretty much out the hole after three but my partner had played a decent second shot towards the temporary green (this was at Lutterworth and the 18th green is closed after the fire so they're using a small chipping green).
When we got to his ball, however, it was next to a tree trunk and balanced in mid air on the V of a small twig.
He had to play it and it didn't end well, we lost the hole to a 6 net 5 having both made sixes.

A very frustrating round.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 13, 2021)

Played match play against a 4hc got well beat 5-3 but it was no disgrace as he was just 3 over after 15, superb striker of the ball only used driver 3 times and it was good to play with such a good player which I don’t get to do often. 

That’s 2 low h/cs that’s beat me this week, some low guys complaining about not wanting to play high h/cappers and even won’t enter match play must have met some right bandits in the past😂


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 13, 2021)

I equalled my worst score in my last 50 scores today. Two weeks ago I equalled my best score in my last 50 scores. Both weekday stableford comps. Stupid game.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 13, 2021)

Shot my best score since returning to golf tonight. Despite not striking it too well.

43 on the front include 2 doubles, which jumped out of nowhere. Then 38 back, which having holed a monster put on 10, was fairly routine fairways and greens. The highlight being a nice chip in birdie on 17.

Annoyingly it rained for 2 holes, but other than that it was perfect golf weather. There was hardly a breath of wind. Something that doesn't happen very often here.


----------



## DRW (May 14, 2021)

Solid 93 today, old swing back in town. All over the place. No change to handicap, as its a chuck away scoring round. 

Got the monkey off my back, ball lost and lucky it wasn't more, got to hug lots of trees today


----------



## harpo_72 (May 14, 2021)

Played today, saw a ray of sunshine in my game ... will keep trying to improve!


----------



## davidy233 (May 14, 2021)

Had a little trip to Forfar today, always enjoy playing there but it's been a few years since we've had that pleasure. 

Booked through Golf Now (£20 each) and the folks in the pro shop were very friendly and helpful - of course if you book the way we did there's always a chance you'll get paired up with another couple but we were on our own and it was a decent paced round without ever hurrying - car park was very busy when we arrived but on the course we had nobody behind us - which sadly meant I didn't get to ring the bell on the 15th to signify that we had cleared the landing area for the blind drive.

It's a nice heathland course but one thing I'd forgotten is how many holes have a bunker in front of the green, we found a few of them. Forfar is know for it's rolling fairways and I'd also forgotten that they can be hard work when walking over them - my ankles certainly felt it by the end.

Course is in decent condition but I'd say it's about a month behind us, was surprised at the difference going 17 miles inland from our place. Played OK but struggled to get the speed of the greens, just a bit slower than our place and long putts on the early holes were pulling up three or four feet short, gave them just a touch more and they were going five feet past - never quite got to grips with them. Short game in general wasn't great but on the other hand I drove the ball pretty well (for me).

And I got lucky at times - twice I thought I'd hit a shot into the heather only to find that I'd found a wee gap and had a good lie.

Had the novelty of a meal in the clubhouse afterwards (been a while since I've done that), can highly recommend the haddock if anyone else finds themselves visiting.



3rd green



6th green, photographed from 4th tee



5th green



Approach to 6th green, with 3rd green in the background



17th green


----------



## banjofred (May 14, 2021)

Went out early as a single this morning. Best round since the last lockdown. Nothing worse than a bogie, +7 and didn't hit a putt outside 2 feet. It could have been a lot better if the putts would go in. Sitting in a divot didn't help on one hole (even though some people think it doesn't happen very often). Swing change about 2 weeks ago has helped.....a lot.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 14, 2021)

Played today and could only manage to hit 7 greens in the first 16 holes. However, short game was on fire and after those 16 holes I had had 16 pars. Then missed the 17th green on the wrong side and my chip was also obstructed by a tree. Had to aim away from the flag and then rammed the par putt 6 feet past and missed the return.😢 Interest almost gone and ended with a bogey on the last hole. I hate this game sometimes.


----------



## YorkshireStu (May 14, 2021)

I went round the Par 30 Academy course twice at Woolley Park GC today. The first loop in 36 and the second loop in 37.

Feeling happy about my game today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2021)

4somes KO
hit the ball lovely
got stuffed 😖


----------



## GGTTH (May 14, 2021)

From a personal best 83 on Tuesday to a 90 today. Normal service has resumed


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 14, 2021)

18 after work.
Scrappy irons but driving was solid.
Nice birdie to finish, good loosener for team bowmaker tomorrow!


----------



## upsidedown (May 14, 2021)

Good pics from Forfar , playing there in July, always enjoy it.
After 4 false starts ( wife broke arm , did my shoulder in, covid and had to isolate pre op ) finally got to play Cavendish today in a Seniors Open. Did not disappoint and look forward to our return in Aug with the wife. Fantastic bacon roll pre round and super half way stop with honesty box , then couple of pints of Aspinall to top the day off


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 14, 2021)

Well since my career best score last Sunday I appear to have lost the ability to strike an iron or wedge. Thinning everything. Still managing to scrape round to roughly my handicap but only because tee shots and short game have been pretty strong (for me).

I know what I'm doing wrong - weighting the back foot on the backswing but not moving forward on the downswing - but can't seem to do anything about it mid-round.

Time at the range/practice area required, methinks.


----------



## Crow (May 14, 2021)

Shank City.


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2021)

Went out for nine holes after work with my dad and my two mates. My dad's first round (or half round) as a member. I shot 43 which was fairly decent. My dad shot 64 which is less so.. but at least he finished every hole and didn't lose a ball. I kept the card in case he wants to put it forward for a handicap, but he doesn't really need one since I doubt he'll play any comps. I think he'd be off about 45 based on that.


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2021)

Just an average day yesterday 
A couple of bad holes, some bad breaks, not many good ones, some good play, some not so good.
Just bang average....
And to cap it all..I can go out and be bang average again today...


----------



## Zig (May 15, 2021)

Cheeky 6 holes late on a Friday night. Gorgeous sun, no wind - one of those very rare links summer evenings. 

Is it OK for your 9YO little boy to hit it better than you? And get closer than you from two bunkers? Asking for a friend!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2021)

A game of two halves and two extremes. Played the front 9 as well as I've ever done. As in control as I've ever felt, it was joyful. Then something happened 😱. Don't know what but the swing went, my touch went. Horrible. 

Currently home, comfort eating cake, feeling sorry for myself and very fed up.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			4somes KO
hit the ball lovely
got stuffed 😖
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, sorry about that  When we were 2 down after 7 I was very worried. 

I'll try my best to make sure you went out to the eventual winners


----------



## DeanoMK (May 15, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			From a personal best 83 on Tuesday to a 90 today. Normal service has resumed 

Click to expand...

Golf.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 15, 2021)

Zig said:



			Cheeky 6 holes late on a Friday night. Gorgeous sun, no wind - one of those very rare links summer evenings.

Is it OK for your 9YO little boy to hit it better than you? And get closer than you from two bunkers? Asking for a friend!
		
Click to expand...

Tell your friend that it should fill his heart with joy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Yeah, sorry about that  When we were 2 down after 7 I was very worried.

I'll try my best to make sure you went out to the eventual winners 

Click to expand...

It was a perfect example of why Im not a fan of that comp 😂


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2021)

Thought we would get rained off today, but the forecast was wrong. We decided to go down and give it a shot and it was fine. Few drizzly showers over the mid point of the round but nothing too awful.

Long story short, I really really need to sort my putting out. I think the greens are just in my head now. I don't feel confident over any putt. Total score was 86.. with 40 putts. That's almost half the bloody shots!! Three-putted five times total! Four times in five holes on one stretch of the front nine. Absolute mess. My back nine of 39 (5 over) was good to be fair, but the damage was done, and it's very easy to see the difference between a decent round and a good one at the moment. Stableford was 34 points - 13 out and 21 in. Tee to green I'm hitting it probably better than ever.


----------



## HampshireHog (May 15, 2021)

A completely avoidable triple bogey on the second messed up an otherwise decent round 40 out 39 back for +1 to handicap.  Striking the ball well, chipping and putting decent if not spectacular.  Comp of the yellows Monday, for some reason I always struggle starting closer to the hole.


----------



## Boomy (May 15, 2021)

Played in a pairs open today at Royal Musselburgh ⛳️  Weather not in our favour as the heavens opened up on the first tee, it did improve though towards the end 🙄 typically! Played terribly, but fab course. Bargain @ £16 a pair 🤩


----------



## Italian outcast (May 15, 2021)

First main comp of the 'new' season for me - post Feb-March hackings and a Hcp in freefall in May in general play
40 points with 2 OOB, + 1 unplayable and 2 missed 4 footers .... so some promise there

Won the comp as well


----------



## GGTTH (May 15, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yes!


Finished nett -1 today in the medal, so hopefully get a wee deduction from that.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 16, 2021)

Played in the 1st round of the annual Club Challenge - the summer matchplay knockout. Played pretty decent and putted really well.  Lost on the 4th extra hole ... Disappointed but really enjoyed the match.


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2021)

The Jamega tour were on site, setting up for tomorrow's comp.
Apols my camera (phone) & skills aren't up to some 



Golf wise some encouragement, felt the most like a golfer since the spring return. Highlight being making par on all of the four par 3 holes, with three in regulation and the other chipping on from short but bang on line.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 16, 2021)

Jumped on this afternoon half an hour after the previous 4ball had teed off for a solo knock. I'd caught them by the 4th and could tell them had no intention of letting my play through so I finished the 4th and leapfrogged them to the 7th and ended up joining on with a couple of lads I'd played with before for the back 9.

Played to my handicap and was fairly consistent, my worst being couple of doubles which is rare for me - and one of them was a 3-off-the-tee. 

Focused on my irons really and was striking them nicely after the first few holes. So happy with that again ahead of a golf day for my pals 30th at Lancaster on Friday.


----------



## Boomy (May 16, 2021)

Not a rain shower in sight 🌤 (well ok, just a couple of very light ones) but a cracking afternoon for a batsmen’s innings 🏏 aka round of golf 🏌🏻‍♂️ But with a score a batsmen would be proud of... going from bad to worse at the mo but it’ll come good. 

Looking from the 13th green, across the front 9 and over the Solway towards South West Scotland.


----------



## TreeSeeker (May 16, 2021)

Played a 36 hole comp today... what an absolute marathon that felt like.

kicked off with a poor 12 points on the front 9 but held together, cracking score of 38 points on the afternoon round helped pull me back up to 12th place. alot to work on, but mostly just confidence off the tee, irons are firing well.

no photos... but... south east london if anyone is in the area you know today wasn't prime golfing weather.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2021)

Went out for a late afternoon round and swapped to my carry bag, forgetting to put any balls in.
Bought a sleeve of Q Star Tour in the pro shop and definitely pleasantly surprised, seems like a very decent ball and at £27 a dozen a contender going forward. 

Played ok, managing an 80 with a bit of a dead arm from my covid jab on Friday. Had some trouble swinging with any real speed but still ok with the 80.


----------



## davidy233 (May 16, 2021)

Would have been a pity to go a weekend of glorious sunshine without hitting a ball but by the time I managed to head out (7.20pm) the sky had clouded over - still nice though.

Played the first four holes on the Medal and the last three, took the carry bag and just a driver and half a dozen irons (nothing longer than a 6 iron) - enjoyed it a lot and hit the ball well - drives on the last three holes were as good as I've ever hit in my life - sadly I doubt the surprise arrival of a baby draw will be there by Wednesday's comp. Putting was decent too.

Noticed on the first green that the head cover for my Scotty was missing and was pretty sure it was there when I left the house, so retraced my steps on the way home and someone had put it on a wall at the side of the footpath so happy result.



4th green Monifieth Medal


----------



## Sats (May 16, 2021)

Hammered down for 30 mins then sunshine during round 2 of our eclectic. Frustrated as I shanked twice on the par 5 and lost two in the crap on our 11th scored no better than the 1st round. Had a couple of tops off the tee which boiled the urine as well. Other than that I bested the previous weeks score. Not going to win, but definitely climb the ladder.


----------



## PrimroseandBlue (May 16, 2021)

Today I sat in the car for 15 minutes to let the rain pass, and then got onto my early evening tee time. 

Of course, by the 7th hole, the heavens opened. By the start of the 9th, I was a walking water hazard. By the time I got to the green, there was standing water everywhere. So I gave it up as a bad job, which was lucky as it then got worse. Oh well, another twilight tee time booked in already!


----------



## Zig (May 17, 2021)

Turns out we were at the same place yesterday! When people say this place is 'underrated' I think they're doing it a disservice. It is truly spectacular, and among the very best links the UK has to offer. 





Boomy said:



			Not a rain shower in sight 🌤 (well ok, just a couple of very light ones) but a cracking afternoon for a batsmen’s innings 🏏 aka round of golf 🏌🏻‍♂️ But with a score a batsmen would be proud of... going from bad to worse at the mo but it’ll come good.

Looking from the 13th green, across the front 9 and over the Solway towards South West Scotland.

View attachment 36642

Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2021)

After the recent seniors match with the Dunlop Tony Jacklin irons where I hit a lot of shanks I was hoping a change of irons might drive the shanks away.
Played on Saturday with Wilson Staff Tour Blades and the shanks were as bad as I can remember.




Can't blame the irons, although they're one of the dodgiest sets I have, I knew the lengths were a bit suspect but I measured them at the weekend and they are:




A bit of a one-length thing going on with the 3, 4 and 5 irons and very short clubs for the PW and SW!

I read a John Jacobs tip yesterday and I suspect my swing has got a little flat and I'm coming too much round my body on the downswing. Played today with a more upright backswing and only hit two shanks and scored 36 points, hope I can keep the form for Forest Pines at the weekend, especially as I'm playing against another serial shanker in the form of @Paperboy 

The Wilsons will be going back in the garage after today and I need to decide which clubs to use for the big one at the weekend, and hopefully get a practice round in with them.


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			After the recent seniors match with the Dunlop Tony Jacklin irons where I hit a lot of shanks I was hoping a change of irons might drive the shanks away.
Played on Saturday with Wilson Staff Tour Blades and the shanks were as bad as I can remember.

View attachment 36655


Can't blame the irons, although they're one of the dodgiest sets I have, I knew the lengths were a bit suspect but I measured them at the weekend and they are:

View attachment 36654


A bit of a one-length thing going on with the 3, 4 and 5 irons and very short clubs for the PW and SW!

I read a John Jacobs tip yesterday and I suspect my swing has got a little flat and I'm coming too much round my body on the downswing. Played today with a more upright backswing and only hit two shanks and scored 36 points, hope I can keep the form for Forest Pines at the weekend, especially as I'm playing against another serial shanker in the form of @Paperboy

The Wilsons will be going back in the garage after today and I need to decide which clubs to use for the big one at the weekend, and hopefully get a practice round in with them.
		
Click to expand...

what century will the clubs for the Old farts meet be from?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 17, 2021)

Hit the ball nicely this this morning for 1 under 71. Shame that I wasn't bothering with a general play round although I hadn't been on the course since a lesson last week and just wanted to test the swing.

Apart from a big block OB onto the beach on 5 I was well pleased that I had it under more control than I have had it in a long time. Putting was very poor and the 4 birdies could easily have been 7 or 8 the number of chances I had inside 10 feet and totaly missed my starting line.

Session on SAM lab was already arranged for tomorrow so hopefully that will be sorted fairly quickly.

Lovely day, first round I have played this seasion in just a shirt so good to get compression layers, jumpers and jackets off


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Hit the ball nicely this this morning for 1 under 71.

Lovely day, *first round I have played this seasion in just a shirt *so good to get compression layers, jumpers and jackets off 

Click to expand...

They let you on with no troos?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 17, 2021)

Slime said:



			They let you on with no troos? 

Click to expand...


Gorse can be very painfull without troos so they were indeed worn


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			what century will the clubs for the Old farts meet be from?
		
Click to expand...

I need to see what the weather forecast is.

Finer weather = Better quality clubs


----------



## BiMGuy (May 17, 2021)

Sooooo. After shooting 81 and my best score since returning to golf on Thursday.
Today I played with the boy at a 9 hole par 3 course at the resort we're staying at.

And played like I'd never hit a ball before. It was genuinely embarrassing. Then I shanked a wedge. Then a 5 iron. Not even sure what I shot in the end, other than I had 6 shanks 😭.

I have never shanked a shot before.


----------



## davidy233 (May 17, 2021)

Well that will teach me - had a wee discussion with @Crazyface over on the Random Golf Irritations thread about weather this afternoon after which the heavy shower we'd had stopped and I set off out for a hit on the Ashludie at 5.30pm. Although I was on my own the intention was to play it as a proper round of golf, not do anything stupid, make sure my set up was good, hole all the putts and see what I could score - sadly yesterday's 'baby draw' was nowhere to be seen but I started Ok and got better.

I was standing on the seventh tee when the heavens opened - looked at the forecast on my phone and it wasn't going to stop, but as the 7th was in the direction I had to walk home it was on with the Footjoy waterproof jacket and I played the hole - hit a lovely iron that must have pitched close and got a 90 degree lip out from my chip from the back of the green - that left me two over level fours for seven holes, which is decent for me.

Would have like to have finished at least the nine but rain was heavy so walked the 842 yards (7th green to my desk) home. Sitting here listening to the rain - ah well tomorrow is another day.



Hint of sunshine on the first tee as I set off


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 18, 2021)

First round of club singles knockout last night, up against a 3 handicapper so I was getting 4 shots!
Two down after three holes!

I kept plugging away and eventually got three up with six to play, but 3 handicappers have good short games and he ground it out to get back to all square on the 18th.

Both par'd 18 - no shots
Both par'd the 1st - no shots
Both par'd the 2nd - no shots after he hit a pull/hook in to the trees but miraculously had a route through to the green and put it to within 12 feet! (SI 5! - so I was chuffed to par it)
On the 3rd a par 3, 195 yards in to a slight breeze he came up short right (with a bunker to chip over) and I was just off the green front edge.
We both ended up with around 6 feet putts for par - mine bobbled and missed left - his found the centre of the cup - game over (SI is low enough that in medal play I need a shot - so 4 was a 'par' score for me - but sadly not good enough)

Great match, great company and I was pleased with my fight back and to give him a good game, on to the doubles knockout next week!

No golf for a few days as that was the 4th round in 4 days and my calves were just starting to tell me about it last night.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2021)

My mate's birthday, we normally all have a round on our birthdays but only me and him managed to get the day off this time. So it was matchplay at Aldenham - a nice course near where I live. I was giving him 12 shots. I went 2 up early, he got it back to all square, but I was once again 2 up after the 10th I believe, and he never got back into it after that. I won 5&4 in the end. Crushing defeat on his birthday - oh well. 😆

I felt like I played pretty well. Managed a birdie and six pars, got 35 points. Although the gross was 88 as I made a massive pig's ear of two of the par 5s - a 9 and an 8! My putting was better on a course with _normal_ greens though, as I expected really. It was nice to play somewhere where I'm not bricking it for anything over 4 feet. 😂


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2021)

Light showers they said..
Light showers...
If that was light showers I'd hate to see heavy persistent rain....I saw some old bloke in a field, looks like he was making a big boat or something..
Got drenched
Came in after 9.
Didn't enjoy it much...


----------



## jim8flog (May 18, 2021)

First Seniors board comp of the year yesterday no where near top for the Title but disappointed to finish 5th in division . Knocked a ball in to the trees on 17 and it finished OB.  Par on the hole would have given me 2nd place.

Greens still very slow and must have lost 6-8 shots just in putting but is is the same for everybody.


----------



## jim8flog (May 18, 2021)

Crow said:



			After the recent seniors match with the Dunlop Tony Jacklin irons where I hit a lot of shanks I was hoping a change of irons might drive the shanks away.
Played on Saturday with Wilson Staff Tour Blades and the shanks were as bad as I can remember.

View attachment 36655


Can't blame the irons, although they're one of the dodgiest sets I have, I knew the lengths were a bit suspect but I measured them at the weekend and they are:

View attachment 36654


A bit of a one-length thing going on with the 3, 4 and 5 irons and very short clubs for the PW and SW!

I read a John Jacobs tip yesterday and I suspect my swing has got a little flat and I'm coming too much round my body on the downswing. Played today with a more upright backswing and only hit two shanks and scored 36 points, hope I can keep the form for Forest Pines at the weekend, especially as I'm playing against another serial shanker in the form of @Paperboy

The Wilsons will be going back in the garage after today and I need to decide which clubs to use for the big one at the weekend, and hopefully get a practice round in with them.
		
Click to expand...

  I fancied a set of the Goose necks irons in that range but sadly at the time a little bit outside my price bracket.

At the time I managed to find a set of Spalding Tour Edition Custom Crafted which lasted me for several years

http://retrogolf.blogspot.com/2011/02/spalding-tour-edition.html


----------



## davidy233 (May 18, 2021)

The saga of beautiful sunny weather while I'm chained to the desk in the house working and it turning dodgy when I'm on the course continues - this time I did get my nine holes in - much of it in that aforementioned glorious sunshine - but by the time I was on the 9th the skies to the North and West were looking very dodgy and I could hear thunder.

With what little wind there was coming from the East it could have been OK but I don't tend to mess with thunder storms so played the 10th and 18th quickly and headed home. Half an hour later it's started raining and it sounds heavy.



Sky looking dodgy behind the 9th green



Ten minutes later as I walked up to the 18th green the sky had turned nasty



Knock that putt in and walk home.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2021)

Played the nine hole Tapton Park Academy course in Chesterfield with my lad.  £9 each and a nice little course overlooking Chesterfield town centre not much under 3000yds.  Perfect for my lad as he hasn’t played for over 5 yrs.  But holy moly did he not go and play quite tidy double bogey golf and not a single air shot.  In fact he reckons it’s the best he’s ever played.  6‘3” lithe and strong - he could be an excellent golfer - and he might yet put his mind to playing a bit.

My golf was rubbish, but a lovely 9 holes with my lad was had.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Light showers they said..
Light showers...
If that was light showers I'd hate to see heavy persistent rain....I saw some old bloke in a field, looks like he was making a big boat or something..
Got drenched
Came in after 9.
Didn't enjoy it much...
		
Click to expand...

We had every kind of weather today, I was doing more costume changes than Lady Gaga. Started off overcast but warm (midlayer on), then a shower (jacket on), then the sun came out and baked us (down to shirt sleeves), then an absolute downpour to finish (back in the jacket plus bucket hat!).


----------



## Jimaroid (May 18, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Ten minutes later as I walked up to the 18th green the sky had turned nasty
		
Click to expand...

I looked out my bathroom window and saw a huge lightning strike on Craigowl. From my angle in Fife it was a impressive looking little storm.


----------



## davidy233 (May 18, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			I looked out my bathroom window and saw a huge lightning strike on Craigowl. From my angle in Fife it was a impressive looking little storm.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't actually see any lightning but there were storms round three sides of me as I left the course - Dundee direction, North and blowing down the Tay - thunder was enough for me. Weather recently has been like a cut down version of parts of the USA - sunny during the day with a storm/rain in the early evening


----------



## upsidedown (May 18, 2021)

Midlands golf union's Seniors Spring meet at Ludlow yesterday and came 9 overall and 2nd in age category for the gross and 13th and 3rd for the nett. 
Rained on for our first hole but then dry but tad breezzy that picked up in the afternoon so PCC was 2 and meant my 77 counts for handicap, shame it was knocking out my best so went up by 
. 4


----------



## Crow (May 18, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I fancied a set of the Goose necks irons in that range but sadly at the time a little bit outside my price bracket.

At the time I managed to find a set of Spalding Tour Edition Custom Crafted which lasted me for several years

http://retrogolf.blogspot.com/2011/02/spalding-tour-edition.html

Click to expand...

That "bird on ball" set is often described as the last great set that Spalding made.
Such a shame a name like Spalding disappeared.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 18, 2021)

After yesterday's shanks. I was literally awake half the night thinking about it. Today I was desperate to get back out and see if I could fix it. I'd mentally convinced myself it was due to the back and hip pains I've been suffering recently. 

I was only playing on a 9 hole par 3. But I had a good stretch and a few practice swings before hitting the first shot.

I can honestly say I've never been so worried over an opening tee shot. I was mightily relieved to hit a slightly toe'y 6 iron short right of the green. Managing to play 2 balls (scoring each separately) round 9 holes without a shank in a combined 9 over. 

Once you've shanked one. How long does it take without doing it before it leaves your consciousness?


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			After yesterday's shanks. I was literally awake half the night thinking about it. Today I was desperate to get back out and see if I could fix it. I'd mentally convinced myself it was due to the back and hip pains I've been suffering recently.

I was only playing on a 9 hole par 3. But I had a good stretch and a few practice swings before hitting the first shot.

I can honestly say I've never been so worried over an opening tee shot. I was mightily relieved to hit a slightly toe'y 6 iron short right of the green. Managing to play 2 balls (scoring each separately) round 9 holes without a shank in a combined 9 over.

Once you've shanked one. How long does it take without doing it before it leaves your consciousness?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to say that it will always be in the back of your mind, every time you hit an iron from now on. I try and see that as a good thing, like a preventative measure reminding me to do all the things that I think stop me shanking it. 😄


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 19, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Once you've shanked one. How long does it take without doing it before it leaves your consciousness?
		
Click to expand...

The correct answer, is of course, as soon as you start walking to the next shot!

The reality will be different, for we're all individual, some dwell for holes on a bad shot and others accept them as part of golf and relish the challenge of the next shot no matter what came before.
Maybe the "shanks" are slightly different. 
But one thing is certain, if over the ball you have any negative thoughts, your body will respond accordingly.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 19, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			The correct answer, is of course, as soon as you start walking to the next shot!

The reality will be different, for we're all individual, some dwell for holes on a bad shot and others accept them as part of golf and relish the challenge of the next shot no matter what came before.
Maybe the "shanks" are slightly different. 
But one thing is certain, if over the ball you have any negative thoughts, your body will respond accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

Your first sentence is the correct answer. And generally my attitude. Hit the ball, find the ball, hit the ball again. I went hard at every this time to make sure I was being positive. 

But this took me completely by surprise. Even as a complete beginner, I never ever shanked a shot.

I've had 9 holes now striking it well. And had this therapy session 😁. So I'll put it behind me.


----------



## Curls (May 19, 2021)

Every now and then, like once a few months, I’ll shank one at the range. Might even do it a few times in that session. It’s a complete oddity and I just immediately put it behind me. You can’t go through your golfing life worried about shanks, they happen (rarely, hopefully) so just forget it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

Curls said:



			Every now and then, like once a few months, I’ll shank one at the range. Might even do it a few times in that session. It’s a complete oddity and I just immediately put it behind me. You can’t go through your golfing life worried about shanks,* they happen (rarely, hopefully) so just forget it*.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, it's only when you actually truly forget about them that they come back with a vengeance.


----------



## Curls (May 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The thing is, it's only when you actually truly forget about them that they come back with a vengeance.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, like a cursed ghost in horror movie. Which is not an inaccurate comparison tbf.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2021)

Id say I average a shank every 30 iron strikes or so... Can go weeks without one, then have a round from absolute hell.

Always go to the range and address it before getting back out there - its all mental for me!


----------



## GGTTH (May 19, 2021)

Can someone explain to me how you can go from a high draw off the tee, to an awful slice in the matter of months? Nothing has changed swing wise or grip wise that I can tell. Strange.

Can barely strike an iron these days too apparently. Sigh.  I felt like my swing was in a good place and I really liked hitting the high draws, it's just basically disintegrated over the last couple of months. I had a go on a Trackman sim the other day and I have some data, and even then from using that sim it showed high draws. It's weird because scoring wise whilst I am so inconsistent it hasn't really changed much for the worse or better at the same time. Lost a bit of distance too probably as a result of the slice/fade. Golf is hard.

Took an 11 today on a par 4. Just so bad. How do I go from shooting 83 one week to a 100 the next?


----------



## yandabrown (May 19, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			Can someone explain to me how you can go from a high draw off the tee, to an awful slice in the matter of months? Nothing has changed swing wise or grip wise that I can tell. Strange.

Can barely strike an iron these days too apparently. Sigh.  I felt like my swing was in a good place and I really liked hitting the high draws, it's just basically disintegrated over the last couple of months. I had a go on a Trackman sim the other day and I have some data, and even then from using that sim it showed high draws. It's weird because scoring wise whilst I am so inconsistent it hasn't really changed much for the worse or better at the same time.

Took an 11 today on a par 4. Just so bad. How do I go from shooting 83 one week to a 100 the next?
		
Click to expand...

Wow, it's taken you a few months to do that! I can manage it over the space of just a few holes  And back again before the end of the round!


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2021)

Finally found some consistency 
Still a few poor shots but managed to be blob-free for the first time since coming out of lockdown.
15 out, 18 back for 33.
Have to be pleased with that after what seems li,e weeks of struggling to make high 20s..
Just in time for the weekend.....


----------



## Crazyface (May 19, 2021)

All I can say is I've gone from 13.5 at the start of the campaign, to 14, already.


----------



## davidy233 (May 19, 2021)

Out in the Stableford on the Ashludie tonight and set off in nice conditions, overcast and into a lightish wind, nobody in front of us for ages. Largely mediocre with a couple of awful holes - including my first snowman in a long time.

Got to the turn and the rain came on - never really heavy but persistent so got to see how well the Footjoy FLv2 jacket performed - it gets a big thumbs up. Walking off the 12th green we noticed a four ball in front of us and wondered how, even as a two, we'd caught a group who teed off nearly an hour before us, we weren't rushing. 

We waited on every shot after that - and they were taking a long, long time on each green - got home and thought I'll look up How did I do to see if they had benefitted from their time spent lining up putts etc. and one of them had shot a gross 64 (4 under par) so I can't really complain, maybe that amount of care is what it takes.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 19, 2021)

Amazing weather conditions this evening..on off showers, hail and bright sunshine. Went round with a hot putter and irons were pretty good as well. But the driver was a little short, think it’s the spin issue. If I get it off the face right, it goes , if I don’t it just drops... but been there before, and it’s just bad habits creeping back in.


----------



## IanM (May 19, 2021)

Society Day at Camberley Heath today... somehow all the showers missed us.

30 points should have been more, but it was good enough for 2nd and I won a decent bottle of Malt!   

I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed that course, first visit in ages


----------



## Boomy (May 19, 2021)

A beautiful evening for golf on the Cumbrian Coast, the sun was shining 🌤 and the wind was blowing 💨 a lot. Getting much more accustomed to playing in the wind now, judging club distances better and putting better too, all just slightly better but some progress is better than none!

The view from the 5th tee, which runs right along the coast line and was playing pretty much straight into the wind:



From the 5th fairway towards the green:



Looking towards the Criffel Hill across the Solway in Scotland from the 5th tee:


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2021)

1 under thru 8 holes.  3 birdies in that stretch including two 2s. 

Leaked oil all over the back 9 to finish +5.  Lost the pace of the greens completely and a few silly errors.greens were so slow after lots of rain this afternoon and left myself alot of work on them coming in. 3 pars to finish but it wasnt pretty.


----------



## DRW (May 20, 2021)

Golf game gone to pot, kiss goodbye to the 70s, hello 90s,  last round 5 off the 1st tee.

Scoring diff for last four rounds are 20.1, 14.2, 17.9 and one round I didn't do a card for which was worse. At least the weight is falling off, over 1.5 stone lost since being back to golf.

Loving it and the torture.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			A beautiful evening for golf on the Cumbrian Coast, the sun was shining 🌤 and the wind was blowing 💨 a lot. Getting much more accustomed to playing in the wind now, judging club distances better and putting better too, all just slightly better but some progress is better than none!

The view from the 5th tee, which runs right along the coast line and was playing pretty much straight into the wind:
View attachment 36693


From the 5th fairway towards the green:
View attachment 36694


Looking towards the Criffel Hill across the Solway in Scotland from the 5th tee:

View attachment 36695

Click to expand...

Slighlty different weather today, we were due to play this afternoon but the 40 mph wind forecast and heavy rain scuppered that. Trying again in the morning, showery forecast and gusty northerly wind so looking iffy.

Have you played the 5th off the Blue's yet? Beast of a hole into the wind, at least the fairway is closer to the tee than it used to be...


----------



## Boomy (May 20, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Slighlty different weather today, we were due to play this afternoon but the 40 mph wind forecast and heavy rain scuppered that. Trying again in the morning, showery forecast and gusty northerly wind so looking iffy.

Have you played the 5th off the Blue's yet? Beast of a hole into the wind, at least the fairway is closer to the tee than it used to be...

Click to expand...

I was going to play tomorrow afternoon but have sacked it off due to the forecasted wind and rain. 

I’ve not played off the Blue’s at all yet, but have played off the whites into the wind on 5 which was testing enough 😳  I’m keen to play in the wind as much as possible to get accustomed to it (but not the 40mph typhoon forecasted 😂) 

I’m definitely adapting my shot making to work better in the wind. Slow progress but getting there 🏌🏻‍♂️


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2021)

Extremely windy and very, very wet today.
Four of us played a Ryder Cup, which is always a bit of fun.
Was driving really well today but couldn't hole a putt.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 21, 2021)

18 holes last night in mainly light rain but gusty winds, course was saturated with quite a few greens with puddles on them and a new stream running across the 10th fairway!
Only played so my mate could see the course before an invitation day tomorrow - sadly he won't see the course at it's best


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2021)

Played doubles match play with my son who had 3 shots the rest were same h/c we won on the second extra hole, brilliant game which looked like our opponents were going to win on the 18th, it’s a par five son and one of our opponents were out of the hole the other player was on in 3 with a 14 foot put, I hit a poor 3rd short and rolled away down a steep slope managed to get my 4th shot on the green but was left with a 20 feet downhill put which amazingly went in.

Think that knocked the wind out of them as they visibly tired and played poor on the extra holes.


----------



## Curls (May 21, 2021)

A controlled performance in high winds saw off a familiar foe I was now giving 16 shots instead of 14 thanks to WHS. Traded wins over first 5 then I went from the 6th to 17th without a bogey. 3 birdies in that run and plenty chances, given the conditions I’m stoked about the manner of the 3&2 win that resulted. Felt in control of my game for a long time for the first time in a long time. Love playing in the wind and don’t mind rain, but when they come together it’s a distracting annoyance trying to manage everything, thankfully we only had 4 holes in that.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2021)

Curls said:



			A controlled performance in high winds saw off a familiar foe I was now giving 16 shots instead of 14 thanks to WHS. Traded wins over first 5 then I went from the 6th to 17th without a bogey. 3 birdies in that run and plenty chances, given the conditions I’m stoked about the manner of the 3&2 win that resulted. Felt in control of my game for a long time for the first time in a long time. Love playing in the wind and don’t mind rain, but when they come together it’s a distracting annoyance trying to manage everything, thankfully we only had 4 holes in that.
		
Click to expand...

Good win especially giving away all those shots👍 your obviously not one to moan about playing high handicappers😂 I should be the best player on here the amount of wind we get, not a fan of playing when it’s windy.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2021)

Testing northerly wind at Silloth this morning but stayed dry at least.

Shot 78 which although OK in the conditions should have been 2 or 3 lower at least. Converted 2 bogies into doubles through poor decision making. Miss the fairway round here, take the bogey and don't do anything stupid out of the heather...🤬

Putted decently at least. Going to have a very good round soon, hitting the ball particularly well with irons, just need to tighten driving up.


----------



## Curls (May 21, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Good win especially giving away all those shots👍 your obviously not one to moan about playing high handicappers😂 I should be the best player on here the amount of wind we get, not a fan of playing when it’s windy.
		
Click to expand...

Quite the opposite 😉 I only stood a chance because of the wind. 

On the short par 4s and par 3s he won plenty, his pars were good for wins there. But on the longer holes and those into wind he couldn’t get to the green in 2 and so gave away his shot advantage. On a calm day with the run we have he could easily make up the deficit. I played this guy 12 times after lockdown 1 and won 3 or 4 times max, never by more than 2 holes, and that’s giving 14. I had no chance with 16 even playing as well as I did. 

So believe me I would be the first to complain he gets too many. And I have no doubt I’ll be back soon to moan again soon 🤣


----------



## Zig (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			A beautiful evening for golf on the Cumbrian Coast, the sun was shining 🌤 and the wind was blowing 💨 a lot. Getting much more accustomed to playing in the wind now, judging club distances better and putting better too, all just slightly better but some progress is better than none!

The view from the 5th tee, which runs right along the coast line and was playing pretty much straight into the wind:
View attachment 36693


From the 5th fairway towards the green:
View attachment 36694


Looking towards the Criffel Hill across the Solway in Scotland from the 5th tee:

View attachment 36695

Click to expand...

Awesome pics. I'm not a member, or have any connection to the course. But felt obliged to write this...
I spent the day there last weekend. I've played it about half a dozen times over the last few years - but not at all last year due to covid.

This course is incredible. It has it all. Short and long holes; the gap wedge Par 3 10th, the gorgeous par 5 5th along the beach. The Par 3s on the back 9 are fantastic - 5 irons and rescues. There are punchbowl and sunken greens, and a par 5 on the back nine with an elevated green with run offs in all directions. 

Elevation changes are subtle, but add loads of interest, particularly on the front nine. The heather and gorse add both definition and challenge in equal measure. Visually, there are lots of similarities to Royal County Down about some of the holes (though admittedly, without RCDs grandeur). 

Anyone who finds negatives is being particularly picky - yes, the 11th isn't the same scale as the other holes (but the proposed changes to that and 12 will quickly sort that), and the greens were a little slow (but some friendly weather will no doubt bring them on). 

You can'd build or develop the things this place has naturally. It's among the very best us normal golfers can play. And much more fun than many of it's more illustrious neighbours. IT deserves to be spoken about as such, rather than a 'hidden gem' or a remote underrated links. It's very special, and I'll be back later in the summer for another try!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2021)

Zig said:



			Awesome pics. I'm not a member, or have any connection to the course. But felt obliged to write this...
I spent the day there last weekend. I've played it about half a dozen times over the last few years - but not at all last year due to covid.

This course is incredible. It has it all. Short and long holes; the gap wedge Par 3 10th, the gorgeous par 5 5th along the beach. The Par 3s on the back 9 are fantastic - 5 irons and rescues. There are punchbowl and sunken greens, and a par 5 on the back nine with an elevated green with run offs in all directions.

Elevation changes are subtle, but add loads of interest, particularly on the front nine. The heather and gorse add both definition and challenge in equal measure. Visually, there are lots of similarities to Royal County Down about some of the holes (though admittedly, without RCDs grandeur).

Anyone who finds negatives is being particularly picky - yes, the 11th isn't the same scale as the other holes (but the proposed changes to that and 12 will quickly sort that), and the greens were a little slow (but some friendly weather will no doubt bring them on).

You can'd build or develop the things this place has naturally. It's among the very best us normal golfers can play. And much more fun than many of it's more illustrious neighbours. IT deserves to be spoken about as such, rather than a 'hidden gem' or a remote underrated links. It's very special, and I'll be back later in the summer for another try!
		
Click to expand...

Great feedback, we don't leave many visitors disappointed. 

Boomy certainly takes some great photos


----------



## Rlburnside (May 21, 2021)

Curls said:



			Quite the opposite 😉 I only stood a chance because of the wind. 

On the short par 4s and par 3s he won plenty, his pars were good for wins there. But on the longer holes and those into wind he couldn’t get to the green in 2 and so gave away his shot advantage. On a calm day with the run we have he could easily make up the deficit. I played this guy 12 times after lockdown 1 and won 3 or 4 times max, never by more than 2 holes, and that’s giving 14. I had no chance with 16 even playing as well as I did. 

So believe me I would be the first to complain he gets too many. And I have no doubt I’ll be back soon to moan again soon 🤣
		
Click to expand...

What are both your h/cs? I’m 17 and probably average around 5 pars a round, bit surprised he’s beat you so often😂


----------



## Curls (May 21, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			What are both your h/cs? I’m 17 and probably average around 5 pars a round, bit surprised he’s beat you so often😂
		
Click to expand...

I’m off 5 and he’s off 21 depending on the course but 18 is a fairer number and he’d agree but generally goes to pieces in a comp. He’s short but a better putter than me and probably most Cat 1 golfers I play with. Can’t pitch over anything to save his life but will chip and run from 70 yards to 6 feet. He’s a heartbreaker! 

There are only two holes on which if he bogies I need par to win, all the others I need birdie and no one birdies that often. I need him to slip up (double bogey so my par is a win) or I have to play the hole in perfect order, you don’t get lucky birdies. It’s not like you giving 16 shots to a 33 handicapper because they are far less likely to put consistent runs together, and holes can be won with up and down bogies so you can have bad shots and still win a hole. So generally my best chance for a win is a long difficult hole, where he struggles to make the green in 2 and misses the bogey putt. I still have to make par but it’s doable. Most Cat 1 guys don’t make more than 2 or 3 birdies in an average round, of course they’re capable of far more in a worldy but that’s not week in week out.

He’s wins way more often than me. We’ve been at this years. I have to hope for high winds/bad weather and play out of my skin for things to tip in my favour. So yeah, lower handicap moans about giving too many shots - stop the press 😂


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2021)

Curls said:



			I’m off 5 and he’s off 21 depending on the course but 18 is a fairer number and he’d agree but generally goes to pieces in a comp. He’s short but a better putter than me and probably most Cat 1 golfers I play with. Can’t pitch over anything to save his life but will chip and run from 70 yards to 6 feet. He’s a heartbreaker! 

There are only two holes on which if he bogies I need par to win, all the others I need birdie and no one birdies that often. I need him to slip up (double bogey so my par is a win) or I have to play the hole in perfect order, you don’t get lucky birdies. It’s not like you giving 16 shots to a 33 handicapper because they are far less likely to put consistent runs together, and holes can be won with up and down bogies so you can have bad shots and still win a hole. So generally my best chance for a win is a long difficult hole, where he struggles to make the green in 2 and misses the bogey putt. I still have to make par but it’s doable. Most Cat 1 guys don’t make more than 2 or 3 birdies in an average round, of course they’re capable of far more in a worldy but that’s not week in week out.

He’s wins way more often than me. We’ve been at this years. I have to hope for high winds/bad weather and play out of my skin for things to tip in my favour. So yeah, lower handicap moans about giving too many shots - stop the press 😂
		
Click to expand...

All I can say he sounds to be the exception to the rule if I had to bet on who would win a match play between a 5 h/c and a 21 h/c I would put my money on the low guy. 

Last week I played a match play against a 4 h/c so I had 13 shots on him but lost 5-3 he was far to good for me and played a different game to me. 👍


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2021)

Holy Cow....
The Hotchkin was an absolute beast yesterday.
Simply didn't have the consistency of ability to play it in those conditions.
20 to 40mph winds, spells of light rain between the heavy stuff.
I've never been in deeper bunkers...
Ground started filling with water by the end..a fair bit of standing water..
Out on the Bracken this morning - hopefully the rain stays away.


----------



## Curls (May 22, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			All I can say he sounds to be the exception to the rule if I had to bet on who would win a match play between a 5 h/c and a 21 h/c I would put my money on the low guy.

Last week I played a match play against a 4 h/c so I had 13 shots on him but lost 5-3 he was far to good for me and played a different game to me. 👍
		
Click to expand...

That’s the adopted wisdom if you like but I reckon if my buddy and I play 10 matches and both shoot our handicap each time, he will win more often then I do , because whereas he will throw away a good few shots on one or two holes Im more likely to consistently par, bogie and throw a few birdies in without a big blow up. But for him it’s just a loss and he can go on to par or bogie a run or holes in which I have little chance of winning. 

I get what you’re saying and if a 4hc is on his game it can be intimidating, especially if he’s a big hitter and you think you’ve lost your shot advantage off the tee already. But with 13 shots, bogey golf is good enough to hang in there unless he’s having a really good day. So should you get drawn again you are absolutely in the game, a good run of holes can be unbeatable! Try to bogey the long holes, even if that means laying up on a par 4 and getting on in 3. He’ll find those ones hard to birdie. Then par the ones you don’t have a shot on and make him need birdie to win, you’re capable of it, but defo don’t be intimidated it’s all to play for 👍🏻


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2021)

34pts in today’s individual stableford, same as last week’s score.  Could have been better as was on 33pts stood on the 17th tee and then hit my worst drive of the year.

Just need the consistency now, parred SI 1 & 3, hit some great irons and holed some nice putts.  Unfortunately though had three blobs.


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2021)

Much better day at Woodhall today.
Still a bit of wind and rain but nowhere near the scale of yesterday
Bracken was really quite enjoyable
Very playable, rewarded good shots and didn't spit in your face when you got it wrong...
Him with the vastly oversized handicap shot 36 points and me, playing the best I've played all year managed 35.
A grand couple of days...now en route to Sunny Scunny and on to the OFAWs tomorrow


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2021)

I’ve been unlucky out of the 3 match plays I’ve entered they have been 7-5 and 4 h/c 😂. 

The 4 h/c was just to good for me and I was never in the match, the 7 h/c was closer but I was always struggling to stay in the match, but both these games were at my away course which was the first time I played there for a year and a half. 


I have to play the 5 h/c who I know very well at the end of next week but this is at my home course and is possibly be my best chance, I’ll take onboard your comments and try to stay positive 👍


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2021)

Weird old round today. Two birdies, but only one par, and lots of bogeys. Too many stupid unforced errors. Both the birdies sunk from 20 feet, but I still missed some from 2 feet. Made a 32 point 89 gross in the end, the only blob was when it took me 3 shots to get out of the deep pot bunker on the 17th, the sand was drenched and solid, just impossible. Running theme lately that my good golf is better than ever but the bad golf is as bad as it's always been.


----------



## IanM (May 22, 2021)

Our 3 ball all had shockers in the Medal today... 

7 handicap buddy,  birdied the first then was taken over by alien bodysnatchers and he shot 92 gross.   Same as me off 13, and I felt sick about my score!

No idea what happened 😕


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 22, 2021)

Invitation Day at Lilley Brook, better ball 85% course handicap off the yellows!
Course was wet to say the least, but playable.
19 pts stableford front nine was pretty average but we had a hot back nine, coming home in 3 under gross which included two birdies from me and an eagle two from my partner.
Finished with 43 pts, no idea if that's a good score or not, results will be posted on club website later in the week!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2021)

"Friendly" 4BBB this morning, my partner & I were -4 gross when we shook hands on a 2 & 1 loss...   And we both double bogeyed one hole, so that was 6 birdies & 10 pars round the other 16


----------



## Lump (May 22, 2021)

Bogey comp today. Mentality has changed somewhat over the years to these. Used to hate them, nowadays I just play them as a medal.
Ended up shooting level gross for a +1 score. 6 off the winning score of +7(from a 19hcp) 
Happy with that, Bogeys are not a low mans comp.


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2021)

Bit of a repeat from Wednesdays comp. 

3 over thru 12 and hitting it well.  Pulled tee shot on 13 plugged in a bit of soft ground on the hill and didnt kick towards the green. Poor chip and dropped one. Got cute on my approach to the next and missed 6 footer for par.  
Wind hard off the left on 15 SI 1. Played it well left off the tee. Big boomer got caught the wind and sailed over the fence by 2 yards. Moved about 60yards in the air. Blank. Lost the head after that and blanked a short par4. Really just throwing the toys out of the pram and hit the self destruct button by bashing driver off the tee. Par par home to finish on 34.  

Good round slipped by.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 22, 2021)

Played this evening quite late, rocked up and was the only car in the car park so course totally to myself.

Lessons definitely paying off, playing really nicely. Just hope it is the same in the morning when it matters.


----------



## CliveW (May 22, 2021)

Nairn...  Wow!   😃


----------



## Captainron (May 22, 2021)

Had a great knock with @Lilyhawk @Papas1982 and @Paperboy on the Hotchkin this evening. 

Played off the whites and I had forgotten just how tough the course could be. Loved it.


----------



## Paperboy (May 22, 2021)

Big thank you to @Captainron for a brilliant day at Woodhall. Played either very well or very badly. 30 points of the back tees and a good and fair test of Golf.

Cam hit the ball brilliantly and will be receiving a cut 👍🏻


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 22, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Had a great knock with @Lilyhawk @Papas1982 and @Paperboy on the Hotchkin this evening.

Played off the whites and I had forgotten just how tough the course could be. Loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Driving it like a champ today! Well played. I’ll be dreaming nightmares about the bunkers until I visit next time. Hopefully won’t be too long!


----------



## backwoodsman (May 23, 2021)

Played in the semi-final of our club foursomes comp yesterday.  Matching team handicaps meant it was played off scratch. Touch and go  to start with but ended up 3up after 13. Then promptly lost lost 14/15/16 to go back all square. Won 17 with a par and then lost 18 to one. So then had to do a bit of queue jumping to get on the tee to go back down the first (a 230yd par 3.) We put our ball just short of the front fringe whereas they'd put theirs into a group of small trees. Was delighted to find it nestled up against a tree with an impossible shot to play. Really hard not to smile too much. They eventually got on the green in three but 40ft away,, then missed the putt. Whereas we were 3ft away in 2. Match over. Phew. Chuffed to bits to be in final.


----------



## Curls (May 23, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Played in the semi-final of our club foursomes comp yesterday.  Matching team handicaps meant it was played off scratch. Touch and go  to start with but ended up 3up after 13. Then promptly lost lost 14/15/16 to go back all square. Won 17 with a par and then lost 18 to one. So then had to do a bit of queue jumping to get on the tee to go back down the first (a 230yd par 3.) We put our ball just short of the front fringe whereas they'd put theirs into a group of small trees. Was delighted to find it nestled up against a tree with an impossible shot to play. Really hard not to smile too much. They eventually got on the green in three but 40ft away,, then missed the putt. Whereas we were 3ft away in 2. Match over. Phew. Chuffed to bits to be in final.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t feel even slightly bad, I smiled myself when you described how you’d found it 😁

Well done on the win and best of luck in the final 👍🏻


----------



## AliMc (May 23, 2021)

Another 3 hour trip up to Inverness yesterday with my son to meet his girlfriend 💙 ❤ I went on to Invergordon for a game, decent enough course but very heavy with all the rain they have had, haven't been able to cut the fairways so not much run, played decent enough, shot 4 over 73 helped enormously by finishing with 3 birdies, I'm spared driving duties for a while as she is coming down from Skye to stay with us for a week early June as it is his 18th birthday on the 11th


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 23, 2021)

Lump said:



			Bogey comp today. Mentality has changed somewhat over the years to these. Used to hate them, nowadays I just play them as a medal.
Ended up shooting level gross for a +1 score. 6 off the winning score of +7(from a 19hcp)
Happy with that, Bogeys are not a low mans comp.
		
Click to expand...

I played a bogey last week and found it really strange.
Had a 15ft for half but was thinking it’s going to count for WHS and started thinking about the return putt.
Where really it’s matchplay and should not matter.
Very strange format for WHS imo.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 23, 2021)

Very tough at our place yesterday.
Rain prevented the mowers cutting and it played very long.
So delighted with 38pts.
But only 14th place must have been easier than I thought.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 23, 2021)

First comp ever for me yesterday, a medal.

Didn't play great to be honest but managed to scrape around to my handicap, but ended up with a 0.3 cut because of the course rating (I assume?) and because it was only my 4th score submitted.

Plenty of shots left out there and the wind really picked up through the round, by the time I was playing the last 3 holes it was into a 3 club wind. 

Highlight was being paired with two 85 year old blokes. Feared the worst with slow play etc but they were brilliant, got to their ball and hit it - no messing. Got round in 4 hours which is quicker than I'd feared.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2021)

Late afternoon round with a couple of mates. 
Putting like a demon, saved me countless times on route to a +4 round of 75. 

Playing the Q Star Tour ball again and I am really liking it. Also liking the 6 for £12 the pro is doing on them 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2021)

Open at Knaresborough today. Very blowy, making a long course longer. Too inconsistent, not hitting long second shots well enough right now and that was damaging today. When they go wrong it impacts the rest of my game, puts too much pressure on elsewhere. 

I need a practice session to just smooth a few things out.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2021)

Bit of a poor round for me today overall.

Driver was very well behaved, hit it as well as I ever have done. Just started hooking my irons and didn’t get up and down. Ended with a poor 29 points


----------



## CliveW (May 24, 2021)

A great weekend for myself and pals from Gullane. Friday saw us at Rosemount for the start of our weekend, and although a wee bit wet to start with it soon cleared up and despite strong winds, the course played well with receptive greens and plenty of roll on the fairways. Following our game, we drove up to Nairn through some horrendous weather. Taking the scenic route past Glenshee and the Lecht ski slopes we encountered heavy snow and rain showers but hardly met any traffic. The following day we played Nairn which has been on my 'Must Play' list  for some time and I must say I was not disappointed. A tad breezy and with a few showers, the course was absolutely fantastic and the reception we received from the staff including pro shop, starter and bar was most welcoming. The course itself was in great condition and playing from the white tees was a challenge. The scenery across the Firth was dramatic and gorgeous in the same degree. Following a night in Nairn we travelled south to Grantown on Spey to play in their Texas Scramble which is a course which turned out to be a great challenge with a definite three groups of six holes which were a great challenge . Having never played it before it is a course which demand playing again to really appreciate it. Fairways and greens were particularly soft due to the recent weather conditions, but I recon in the summer it would be a fantastic place for a day trip. Overall a great weekend following the lockdown and hopefully the start of many more to come.


----------



## jwlewes (May 24, 2021)

First medal comp off single figures yesterday - Awful conditions with wind and rain. Shot 80, Net Level par - Finished 4th, Not too shabby


----------



## StuartH90 (May 24, 2021)

Joined Goswick recently and played yesterday afternoon with a friend - matchplay.

All Square after six, six holes lost on the spin to end up shaking hands on the 13th. Very windy (Driver + 3w in to the par 4s and still short) but great fun.

Roll on next weekend to make up for it!


----------



## jim8flog (May 24, 2021)

I got as far as the second tee and and teed off. The ball is still there on the right hand side as far as I know.
The other two did say something about going to get it but I was already on my way back to the clubhouse.


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2021)

I didnt play but had a lesson with the new head pro at Littlestone, really nice guy and his task was to sort my shonky driving out. We did a Trackman session and I tried my old M2 driver which isn't being used and my Ping 400 which has a 76 gram stiff shaft. The pro said he was sure I couldn't hit it but in the end told me to leave it in the bag and just dont straighten the right leg at the top of the swing 😁

The result (the short ones were the only 2 shots with a 7 iron I hit)


----------



## IanM (May 26, 2021)

Played Coombe Wood near Kingston last night as a guest... easy to dismiss as short if you just look at the card, but you need to plot your way round some really interesting holes.  

That's the 400th golf course I've played according to my record sheet!


----------



## Crow (May 26, 2021)

After the claustrophobic, tree lined courses at Forest Pines, today I played the vast, open spaces of Stoke Rochford in a Senior's Open.
To give an idea of how wide open it is, I didn't even come close to losing a ball. 

Lovely course but it rained for most of the round, scored 33 points.







And the rough either side wasn't very deep!


----------



## jim8flog (May 26, 2021)

Good decision yesterday. Booked to go with the crowd at about 12.30 start Checked the weather forecast and decided to go on the 9 hole in stead.  Half past 2 half way through the second 9 and decide to get in - almost in time before it started to tip down at 20 to 3.

Good, much needed session with irons and trying out a new to me sim 5 wood. Just need to take it out on the main course to see distances and if it is a keeper.

The annoying bit was somebody picked up my ball from Monday, I knew exactly what tree it was behind.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2021)

Got a scratch K/O match today late pm - playing a lad with ch of 6.  Will be tough off my ch of 11 - especially as I am having a lesson at 1pm to try and give me some pointers to sorting out my new H4 and 5F clubs - currently pretty disastrous.  Fortunately I don’t mind if I lose today.  Got a 4BBB K/O match on Sat so really today is prepping for that as much as anything.


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2021)

Played my first match of the season today against a 19 handicap, so was giving 15 shots , lost the first to a par, with a shot, but then played pretty well , 3 under for the next 15 holes to win 3 up on 16. He played ok , on another day im sure he would have beaten me .pretty steady player but I think he just tried to hard and went for pars when bogey much of the time would have sec a half. Nice guy had an enjoyable round. Nice to not play in rain for a change.


----------



## jim8flog (May 27, 2021)

Playing in a comp today and all of were starting to lose the will to carry on we got stuck behind a guy who is notorious for being one the slowest members at the course. That group had lost 2 holes by the time they reached the 7 tee and probably 5 or 6 by the time they finished. Were were stood  on the 15 tee with nobody else in sight other than them. A little dig in the car park probably totally ignored as this player reckons there is nothing wrong with slow play.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got a scratch K/O match today late pm - playing a lad with ch of 6.  Will be tough off my ch of 11 - especially as I am having a lesson at 1pm to try and give me some pointers to sorting out my new H4 and 5F clubs - currently pretty disastrous.  Fortunately I don’t mind if I lose today.  Got a 4BBB K/O match on Sat so really today is prepping for that as much as anything.
		
Click to expand...

Ach well - lost 3/2.  But not dismayed.

Only 1 down at turn and given it was a scratch match and my opponent was 1 over par gross that’s good.  But then lost three in a row to pars with me bogeying all three.  Got it back to 2 down after 15 but another bogey on 16 saw me losing that and so end of story.  Anyway.  Onwards to the 4BBB match on Saturday. And I get shots in that one.

A beautiful warm and sunny evening on the course - with greens team out cutting and shaping fairways and rough preparing it for the inaugural English Mixed Gender Under 18 Championship being held at our place in four weeks time.

https://www.englandgolf.org/england-golf-breaks-new-ground-with-mixed-gender-junior-championship/

I think it’s going to look splendid for the comp and the cameras...and it’s going to be tough as we are growing the rough up very strategically as well,as narrowing and shaping the fairways way more than normal.


----------



## davidy233 (May 27, 2021)

Out for nine holes after work tonight - wasn't really feeling in the mood but needed to get out of the house. Nice walk, brilliant weather, not great golf. Did notice though how much the rough has thickened up in the last week - there will soon be bits where you don't want your ball to go. On a similar (but off topic) subject - had a look at my lawn when I got home - needs another cut.


----------



## Kennysarmy (May 28, 2021)

18 holes as a guest of a friend yesterday on Woburn's Duchess Course!

Some photos on my Instagram : 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CPZBRZAJx4N/

Suffice to say the course beat me up - if I'd counted I reckon I'd have shot in the 100's, lost 4 balls and my nerve on the tee!

Great afternoon though catching up with a mate I'd not seen for ages, sometimes it's just not about the score - venue is top-class, food was lovely, greens are superb, but the tight tee shots are relentless and I'm just not accurate enough off the tee to do it justice!


----------



## Junior (May 28, 2021)

75 gross in our midweek stableford on Wednesday.  Lost the comp by a shot.   I had 5 bogies 1 birdie.  Annoyingly I dropped 3 shots in the last 4 holes, all to 3 putts.  One was just off the green where I tried to negotiate a sprinkler head and probably should have chipped, the other two were tough putts from distance.  This was salt in the wound as the two bogies on the front were exactly the same.  Both tough three putts from 30ft.   Lesson learnt...... I need to practice my long putting.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 28, 2021)

Junior said:



			75 gross in our midweek stableford on Wednesday.  Lost the comp by a shot.   I had 5 bogies 1 birdie.  Annoyingly I dropped 3 shots in the last 4 holes, all to 3 putts.  One was just off the green where I tried to negotiate a sprinkler head and probably should have chipped, the other two were tough putts from distance.  This was salt in the wound as the two bogies on the front were exactly the same.  Both tough three putts from 30ft.   Lesson learnt...... I need to practice my long putting.
		
Click to expand...

Could you not ask for relief from the sprinkler head?


----------



## Junior (May 28, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Could you not ask for relief from the sprinkler head?
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't in my stance,  the sprinkler head was on the fringe and on my line of putt, about 2feet infront of the ball.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 28, 2021)

Junior said:



			It wasn't in my stance,  the sprinkler head was on the fringe and on my line of putt, about 2feet infront of the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Understood, I just wondered when you see the pro’s getting relief for obstacles in their line .. no one says “nah mate , play it where it lies, you hit it there” but that might be an idiosyncrasy of the pro game.


----------



## DRW (May 28, 2021)

Still hacking.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 28, 2021)

Got out nice and early today and shot an 80 with two 3-off-the-tees. Been struggling with my irons and full wedge shots recently but a range session the other night seems to have sorted them *touches wood*.

Used the "approach" game at the top tracer range to give me some practice and i found it really useful for that sort of stuff.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 28, 2021)

Playing lesson the other week has worked wonders. 37 and 33 points for this week's 18 hole games (second one in a torrential downpour for the back 9) and 19 points in this mornings' 9 hole comp.

Irons are much better but still need a bit of improving (am closing the face too much and pulling them left) but am consistently creaming driver and hybrids which is lovely.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2021)

Have to be happy with my round today even though I didn't beat Mr Sombrero. 
Started with 4 pars but slipped a little on 5, 6 and 8 for single pointers
Sunk a longish snaking putt on the 9th for a par.- 17 points out.
Par, birdie start on the back 9 and was stood on the 18th on level 2s.
Good drive, shocking 2nd, hack out 3rd, another hack out onto the green and 2 putts for 35 points.
Certainly the best I've played at home this year.
All is say about Fragger's round is that its hard work when he has a 360 yard head start on a 400 yard hole...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 28, 2021)

Flat calm this morning and rain stayed away. Clear course in front and nobody behind us, so millionaires golf.

Course is the softest it has been since we restarted so not very linksy at present. Hit it moderately but kept it out of trouble in the main for a 2 over 74.

Shared 9 birdies between the 2 of us.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 28, 2021)

First time playing at Llanymynech GC today. Really enjoyed the round, course and scenery despite not playing that well. Sponsored 4BBB comp with the winners taking a trip to La Cala. Two pairs came in with 51 points, 15 under off 85% handicap. One pair were 15 and 26 handicappers. WHS has a lot to answer for


----------



## upsidedown (May 28, 2021)

Drat , peaked too soon . Did a casual round today and had a 1.9 diff so should see a .5 cut. Vets cup on Sunday for over 60's !!


----------



## GG26 (May 28, 2021)

Fourball knockout this evening.  I got ten shots and my PP sixteen.  Front nine was a mixed bag and were even at the turn.  I played good consistent golf from then and my PP made the most his shots on the par 3s (he also put a 160 yard approach to 1ft) and we won 4&2.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 29, 2021)

75 blows in the medal at Silloth this morning.
Hit the ball very nicely but chipped and putted like a clown 🤣

My golf is in a much better place than it has been  the last couple of years.


----------



## garyinderry (May 29, 2021)

Bad day at the office.   Lost ball on the 3rd and double of the next so never got going. 

Worst round in years.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 29, 2021)

Medal this afternoon and it was a funny old one. 
Our 4th is blind over a hill and has a bell at the other side. So does the 14th that runs parallel. 
Heard the (a) bell and hit my drive right down the middle over the hill. Then heard a second bell being rung obviously in annoyance. 
Got over the hill and my ball is nowhere to be seen. A mysteriously vanishing Q Star... one of them has pocketed it out of annoyance at me hitting my drive. 

This totally pissed me off and my head was gone from then on. Had started Par, Birdie Bogey and then after that fiasco, 7 then 6. 
Head was totally gone. 

84 for a nett 75 (did birdie the last thanks to a good second and nice little chip for a 4 footer). 

Could really punch people in the face sometimes. Stealing a ball is worse than slow play!


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2021)

A nice twilight at the ridge as its opposite where my caravan is pitched.
85 blows so happy with that as I couldn’t buy a putt but my chipping was pretty good.
Driving was a big plus with several measured at 280+ and finding the middle of the fairway


----------



## anotherdouble (May 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			A nice twilight at the ridge as its opposite where my caravan is pitched.
85 blows so happy with that as I couldn’t buy a putt *but my chipping was pretty good.*
Driving was a big plus with several measured at 280+ and finding the middle of the fairway
		
Click to expand...

What a joy to read. Well done mate 👏👏👏


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 29, 2021)

Played the second round of a 36 hole comp today and stood over the first tee with a quiet confidence as I'd had a couple of decent rounds recently.

This was promptly chewed up and spat out after a silly 3 putt bogey on the first, which is normally a gentle opener, followed by a 7 (SEVEN?!) on the Par 3 second.

Managed to recover with 4 pars on the bounce and reign it in to shoot 2 under my handicap in  the end.

Mixed emotions really - disappointed as I left a lot out there and never really got the measure of the greens (which were lightning, even compared to yesterday). But also very happy that I didn't let the start ruin the round for me. A few months ago I'd have crumbled.


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			What a joy to read. Well done mate 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry mate it’ll be 💩💩💩💩 next week


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 29, 2021)

Played well today but greens were so slow it was a joke.
Lots of grass just not cut down anywhere near fast enough.
Dissapointed.


----------



## HampshireHog (May 29, 2021)

Played solid until the 15th then dropped 5 shots in the last 4 holes.  Idiot!


----------



## Lump (May 30, 2021)

Results in from yesterday.
Can officially say I’ve reached a lifetime goal. I’m a scratch handicap golfer (well,…playing as one - 0.3 index)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 30, 2021)

Me and my mate hammered 7-5 in our 4BBB k/o match yesterday.

Played a 5 and 6 hcap pairing so with my game at the moment far too dependent on my short game working magic I needed my buddy to use his 16 shots well.  But as all know 24 hcappers can have ... erm...let’s call them ‘less good days’ as well as stonkingly good ones.  I knew after just two holes he was unfortunately going to have one of the former and that things most likely were to be up to me.  And though my short game was OK - no better - I didn’t play well enough to use the shots that I got to hold the two lower guys. And so it came to pass.

Not too down about it as didn’t hit a single Lucy Locket - which is very unusual - especially when my game is under pressure; and for the first time used what I got from a lesson on Thursday to hit a few decent shots with my new hybrid and driver, and persevered with changed grip and address throughout.

Onwards and Upwards👍


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2021)

Lump said:



			Results in from yesterday.
Can officially say I’ve reached a lifetime goal. I’m a scratch handicap golfer (well,…playing as one - 0.3 index)
		
Click to expand...

Well done


----------



## harpo_72 (May 30, 2021)

34 pts, couple of 3putts, one 4putt 😳 missed a 2 ft birdie, (plus a couple 2 ft pars) played 3 off the tee and had at least 2 blobs. Got cut by 0.2 on the HI. My irons were mainly top class landing most the time within 15ft wedges were half that .. they sounded awesome.... but the rest of my game was definitely awol.
Have a diver fitting on Thursday and will have look at my putting stroke. 
Seriously considering a Ping cross over in 4 and 3 ... the 4 though has to be easy off the fairway and okay in the second cut.


----------



## The Dog. (May 30, 2021)

-2 on the 15th tee then lost my ball.  Recovered to knock it round in level par.   Played a friendly four ball and we lost 5&4!!! The opposition played very well and dovetailed to perfection.  Nothing we could do!


----------



## Curls (May 30, 2021)

Lump said:



			Results in from yesterday.
Can officially say I’ve reached a lifetime goal. I’m a scratch handicap golfer (well,…playing as one - 0.3 index)
		
Click to expand...

👏👏👏
🙌🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻
Awesome.

Bet you wish you started a blog now 😉

So tell us, what was the biggest factor in getting down there from where you were?


----------



## Canary Kid (May 30, 2021)

On Friday, lost in a 4BBB for my club’s seniors.  We never led, but were back to all square after the 16th, but lost the last two.  Played OK ... probably just short of handicap ... but missed SHORT putts to win two holes during the round. 😡  My daughters bought me putting lessons for my birthday ... I need to book them asap!


----------



## Curls (May 30, 2021)

Played a scratch 4BBB against a couple of guys, one was ok but the other... So slow and when he did knock in a putt for a half or something there was a roar out of him like Rory at the Ryder Cup. Came across a bit of an infraction magnet. 

We both played well but didn’t covert enough birdies. Lost 1 down. Crumbs.


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2021)

Curls said:



			Played a scratch 4BBB against a couple of guys, one was ok but the other... So slow and when he did knock in a putt for a half or something there was a roar out of him like Rory at the Ryder Cup. Came across a bit of an infraction magnet.

We both played well but didn’t covert enough birdies. Lost 1 down. Crumbs.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you have never played with Fragger or heard him when he gets a par....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Clearly you have never played with Fragger or heard him when he gets a par....

Click to expand...

Well I don’t get many, besides I know it winds you up 😂😂😂👍


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well I don’t get many, besides I know it winds you up 😂😂😂👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (May 30, 2021)

Bogey comp today, I wasted several shots (including my tee shot on the first OB) but finished on +1 so imagine how annoyed I was to see the clubhouse leader on +2.


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Clearly you have never played with Fragger or heard him when he gets a par....

Click to expand...

You should’ve seen his little face after hitting driver out of the rough on 17 last Monday at FP - he was like a dog with 2 dicks who found another 2 dicks


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			You should’ve seen his little face after hitting driver out of the rough on 17 last Monday at FP - he was like a dog with 2 dicks who found another 2 dicks
		
Click to expand...

Driver....out of the rough...
Figures...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2021)

Played a club match at Aspley Guise yesterday - course was in lovely condition , nice birdie on the last to win our match but an overall loss 

Today I managed to start to sink a few putts and scrabbled to a good 36 points. 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2021)

It was a really good shot 😎
Besides a happy contented Fragger is a good thing 😂


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Driver....out of the rough...
Figures...
		
Click to expand...

As the saying goes “if you give a monkey a keyboard it’ll rewrite Shakespeare before fragger will find a fairway” 😂


----------



## Ethan (May 30, 2021)

2nd round of the season today at BL, in the Monthly medal. 

Started playing rubbish, double, bogey, double, but then pulled it together and finished net 73, so that score will count in my 8/20 WHS scores. Close to a HIO on the 9th, 7 iron ended up about 6 inches short, dead on line.


----------



## IainP (May 30, 2021)

Was selected to play for the club in an inter club away match, I did debate briefly whether to withdraw with my current fragile strokeplay form, but went for it. My oppo started fast, which played on that fragility and used two shot holes well to put me 5 down after 7 🥴 Thankfully I played the next 5 in level par, highlight being a 3W to 4ft on 220 yd par 3, to level the match. 🙂Momentum then shifted again as I gifted the next 2 holes, which included his last shot. So 2 down on the 15th tee 😲. Managed to will the ball into the hole on 15 to set up a level par last 4 holes (2 ft bird on 17) to sneak a 2up win! 😁
I have missed that buzz 👍


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2021)

Monthly Stableford today. Actually got there early for once and had time for some warm-up swings in the nets. Played fairly well despite blobbing the 3rd (although it was only a double on a hole where I don't get a shot). Got three pars in a row after that so it was remedied quickly at least.

Birdie on the 18th sealed me 35 points (85 gross). Not enough to win anything but decent enough and might be a counting score in my handicap calculation now. I hit 62% fairways, 45% greens in reg, and three-putted six times. If only there was an obvious area for improvement.. it's a mystery really. Answers on a postcard.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Monthly Stableford today. Actually got there early for once and had time for some warm-up swings in the nets. Played fairly well despite blobbing the 3rd (although it was only a double on a hole where I don't get a shot). Got three pars in a row after that so it was remedied quickly at least.

Birdie on the 18th sealed me 35 points (85 gross). Not enough to win anything but decent enough and might be a counting score in my handicap calculation now. I hit 62% fairways, 45% greens in reg, and three-putted six times. If only there was an obvious area for improvement.. it's a mystery really. Answers on a postcard.
		
Click to expand...

You need a stamp not a postcard!


----------



## Rlburnside (May 30, 2021)

Played my other match play against a 6 h/c won on first extra hole was 4 up after 9, dormie 3 lost those 3 one to a very good birdie. 

That’s 3 matches against low guys lost 2 won 1 , so some small evidence that low guys win 55% of times 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (May 30, 2021)

Was really looking forward to a nice warm round of golf this afternoon, with a gentle breeze.

The first 12 holes were nice and warm, but there wasn't a gentle breeze. There was a 2 club wind.

Ended up with 85, which is level par with my course HC.

I feel there should have been a sub 80 round had today. But 3 silly doubles, and 30 putts put paid to that.

The greens were extremely slow. I lost count of the number of putts we left short and on line.


----------



## Lump (May 31, 2021)

Scrap yesterday’s announcement. New index after yesterday’s round +0.1 🤭


----------



## GreiginFife (May 31, 2021)

Currently having a lie down in the sun waiting on the 5th tee clearing. Nice day for it.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 31, 2021)

Played next round of match play this morning against a 16 h/c won 5-4, I should have had another shot Sunday in the last round as my h/c went up to 17.2. The results from Saturday weren’t published in time. 

Good job I won as I would have been annoyed, that extra shot I would have won that hole and the match wouldn’t have gone to extra holes


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 31, 2021)

The Gang of 3 played early this morning and we decided to put cards in
Great start, par on the first (3 points)
Blob on the 2nd
1 point on the 3rd, Blob on the 4th, both 2 shot holes, so 4 points after 4 holes
Par on the 5th (4 points) , blob on the 6th, par on the 7th (4 points), bogie on 8 and a double on 9
for 15 points on the front, (with 3 blobs), @Imurg was only doing marginally better at 16, @CVG had 13.

I then had a blob free back 9 scoring 22 points, with 3 more pars, so 6 pars all together, to end on 37 points
closed strongly with 9 points over the last 3 holes Crushing the opposition to oblivion.

Highly disappointed as if those 3 blobs had been converted into 3 points, I would have has my first cut in over 5 years
as it is , my index may reduce a tad, but it wont affect the number of shots i get yet.

so near , yet so far


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2021)

Decent round today in board - played to HC , leader who was given 4 shots with WHS currently has 50 points 😂😂😂😂

Would have to shot 12 under par to beat him


----------



## Crazyface (May 31, 2021)

Great day today. Back to smashing the ball miles off the tee and straight I might add. Loads of par putts, most missed. Still bogey golf was ok. Simple 15cm putt on 16 for a birdie missed, got a 5 (bogey). Stunning drive on 18. 7 iron on to the green to within 1 meter with the gallery full. Sank the putt for a birdie to finish. Beer in the sun afterwards. 86 net 71. That'll do for me. My golf game is back. The wife had a rollercoaster day. Either great of very very bad. Big score on card. But what a beautiful day.


----------



## Sats (May 31, 2021)

Played a knockout 4BBB today, glorious weather and good company. Battled well, despite being  off the tee.


----------



## IainP (May 31, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Played next round of match play this morning against a 16 h/c won 5-4, I should have had another shot Sunday in the last round as my h/c went up to 17.2. The results from Saturday weren’t published in time.

Good job I won as I would have been annoyed, that extra shot I would have won that hole and the match wouldn’t have gone to extra holes
		
Click to expand...

Think you should be checking WHS before your match, and not waiting for the club to publish the comp results


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 31, 2021)

7 birdies in a 3 under 69, best round for years and  its a counting score 🥳

Lovely afternoon on the links, plenty of visitors but a nice pace of play.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 31, 2021)

Another mildly frustrating round, but a new PB over 18 holes. Driving distance was well off. But the fairways have been left to grow quite long. So I'm going to blame that. 

Front 9 consisted of 8 pars and a triple on a par 3 😭. 7 GiR but couldn't get anything to drop. 

The back 9 was a bit scrappy, though ball striking was decent, unfortunately accuracy was slightly off. I was getting tired by this point in my defence. Made a couple of poor swings off the tee too which cost me a couple of shots. Still couldn't hole a putt. 

Signed for an 83, which is a 2 under nett 70. 

That sub 80 is in there somewhere.


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Another mildly frustrating round, but a new PB over 18 holes. Driving distance was well off. But the fairways have been left to grow quite long. So I'm going to blame that. 

Front 9 consisted of 8 pars and a triple on a par 3 😭. 7 GiR but couldn't get anything to drop. 

The back 9 was a bit scrappy, though ball striking was decent, unfortunately accuracy was slightly off. I was getting tired by this point in my defence. Made a couple of poor swings off the tee too which cost me a couple of shots. Still couldn't hole a putt. 

Signed for an 83, which is a 2 under nett 70. 

That sub 80 is in there somewhere.
		
Click to expand...


congrats  surely you should be celebrating a PB than being frustrated! slippery slope that lol


----------



## BiMGuy (May 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			congrats  surely you should be celebrating a PB than being frustrated! slippery slope that lol
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

You are absolutely correct. I'm delighted with the score and way I played today. 

But the thing with golf. Is there is always a better score out there 😁. And having previously been a 5 HC, it's difficult not to judge my scores on what I used to be able to do.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 31, 2021)

IainP said:



			Think you should be checking WHS before your match, and not waiting for the club to publish the comp results
		
Click to expand...

How do you check your h/c on WHS?


----------



## IainP (May 31, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			How do you check your h/c on WHS?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in England so I check on the England golf site, or on the myEG app


----------



## Rlburnside (May 31, 2021)

IainP said:



			I'm in England so I check on the England golf site, or on the myEG app
		
Click to expand...

Oh I maybe didn’t explain properly, I did look on the Scottish golf app and it just said pending, think the problem was we had a competition over Saturday and Sunday but nobody played Sunday and the h/c sec put the results from Saturday through after we played our match Sunday morning. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2021)

Just 60 balls on the range then 9 holes with two balls by myself late afternoon.  And things are beginning to work with my new hybrid and wedges.  If I can get things going with these clubs as seems to be happening I should be able to apply the same ball strike thinking to my new fairway wood and driver - and my new i210s when they turn up in two weeks time.  I do believe that I am getting quite excited by the prospect of things to come.  Onwards and Upwards to infinity and beyond...😻👍


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			You should’ve seen his little face after hitting driver out of the rough on 17 last Monday at FP - he was like a dog with 2 dicks who found another 2 dicks
		
Click to expand...

Presumably too short a walk from the tee to change his club ?


----------



## Boomy (May 31, 2021)

What an absolute treat of a bank holiday weekend, glorious sunshine ☀️ and played Silloth GC ⛳️ Saturday, Sunday and today 🏌🏼‍♂️ 3 rounds on the old links = very happy 🐒


----------



## IainP (May 31, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Oh I maybe didn’t explain properly, I did look on the Scottish golf app and it just said pending, think the problem was we had a competition over Saturday and Sunday but nobody played Sunday and the h/c sec put the results from Saturday through after we played our match Sunday morning. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I had thought the sages on here had said WHS would update overnight even if comp wasn't closed


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 1, 2021)

Level par on 17th tee then a bogey, bogey finish to lose the back 9 and match.  Par putts both lipped out. Oh dear.  

And decided my 3 wood has to go, we just don’t quite see eye to eye.  When it is good it is awesome but it doesn’t behave consistently.  I think a 4 wood to replace it and my 5 wood is the way to go.


----------



## DRW (Jun 1, 2021)

Last tee time on the East on Saturday at 6pm(traffic down was interesting), just about finished before dark, as caught everyone up. Didnt keep score, as was playing with my swing.

Shot best score on Saunton West, for 35 points, couple of blobs its tricky course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2021)

DRW said:



			Last tee time on the East on Saturday at 6pm(traffic down was interesting), just about finished before dark, as caught everyone up. Didnt keep score, as was playing with my swing.

Shot best score on Saunton West, for 35 points, couple of blobs its tricky course.
		
Click to expand...

Last week it took a friend of ours 12hrs (or so she says) to drive from Brighton to Carbis Bay (Cornwall)...we are going down to same accommodation in ten days time 🤔


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2021)

Lovely day today. Teeing off at 3.30.
Second card going in....
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## DRW (Jun 1, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Last week it took a friend of ours 12hrs (or so she says) to drive from Brighton to Carbis Bay (Cornwall)...we are going down to same accommodation in ten days time 🤔
		
Click to expand...

12 hours, yeek

Normally takes us just over 4 hours with a couple of stops, but took us 8 hours with a quick one stop.

There were more queues on the M5 just after we turned off towards Barnstaple, it was mad, not that we helped as we were one of those stupid people travelling that way Suppose that what Lockdowns and everything does, normally we never travel on a bank holiday. Came back Sunday night instead of Monday, just in case.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 1, 2021)

DRW said:



			12 hours, yeek

Normally takes us just over 4 hours with a couple of stops, but took us 8 hours with a quick one stop.

There were more queues on the M5 just after we turned off towards Barnstaple, it was mad, not that we helped as we were one of those stupid people travelling that way Suppose that what Lockdowns and everything does, normally we never travel on a bank holiday. Came back Sunday night instead of Monday, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

We went to Cornwall 2 weeks ago. It was the first time we've been since me and the Mrs were kifs. It took us 7.5 hours from here with a few stops. That was with very little traffic.
Drove to St Ives one day. That was rammed despite the weather being rubbish.

There is absolutely no way I would ever go there in the school holidays or in the warmer months. The roads and towns must be awful places to be when its hot. 

It is a lovely place. But for the cost and travelling time (currently situation aside), you might as well visit somewhere really nice in Europe where there are fewer crowds, and the weather is pretty much guaranteed to be good.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 1, 2021)

Really enjoyable game this morning, conditions were perfect, 18-19 degrees, blue skies and hardly a breath of wind.

Driving was excellent, irons better than they have been for yonks, however putting and chipping were poor (understatement).

31 points, not helped by some old codger coming down the 6th and stealing my ball on the 7th which runs parallel.


----------



## Crow (Jun 1, 2021)

Seniors 4BBB Match at Copsewood Grange today.

Good close game and we were one up with three to play, but they must have been toying with us as they won the last three holes. 

I had the Big Three bag in my bag;

Jack Nicklaus irons, Gary Player Sand iron and an Arnold Palmer putter.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2021)

Glorious late afternoon so played 13 holes teeing off at 5:30.  Not a soul anywhere near me on the course...in fact I didn’t see anyone at all until I spotted a group playing 14 as I finished off on 13.  Lovely.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

Went out at four o'clock today off the yellows. Just took 10 clubs and carried. Got there five minutes before tee-off time, no warm-up, 7 wood on the par 3 first to about 5 foot and holed it for birdie. Decent start. Front nine continued to go well, after 8 holes I had 18 points, even had an eagle putt on the 8th after reaching the par 5 in two with a driver & 7 wood which I hadn't ever done before - unfortunately it was from about 30 feet and I only made par. Sadly doubled the 9th for 41 / 19 points out, but usually the back nine is a little easier to score on for the most part.

Now, I remember back at school some of my mates had this stupid concept game called "The Game" - basically the idea is whenever you're not thinking about The Game, then you're winning the game - the longer the better - but as soon as someone makes you think about The Game, then you've lost The Game. (Just so you know I'm not making it up.)  Anyway - it has occurred to me that golf works EXACTLY the same way for me. I could be happily winning at golf, until I start thinking about golf - then it's game over. 

After hitting two really long drives earlier in the round at the 5th and 11th (definitely longer than I ever normally hit), I come to the 13th (normally the easiest hole for me) thinking I'm Billy Big Balls, going to rip another one, I've cracked it and my driving is superb after all. Got it hopelessly wrong and struck a truck that's about 50 feet in front of the tee to the right. Double bogey. Then the 15th, the absolute bane of my existence, a 210 yard uphill par 3. Drive misses green on the right which I always try to avoid and always fail to avoid. Duffed the chip. Second chip hits the green but rolls off the back left (which is why I duffed the first attempt in the first place). Had a couple of stabs with the putter and then picked it up for a blob. On the 17th I was about three feet off the edge of the green for two - made a double bogey six, as you do. Parred the last but all it did was get me exactly the same score as Sunday - 85 gross for 35 points. All the tools for a good round were there - unfortunately the biggest tool was me I guess.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2021)

I came out of the traps like a whippet. Regulation pars on the 1st & 2nd. And then it all went to pot............................
10 points on the front 9, and 6 of those were on the 1st 2 holes


----------



## adasko (Jun 2, 2021)

Played at Cruden Bay yesterday. Great views great course and golf was not to shabby.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 2, 2021)

adasko said:



			Played at Cruden Bay yesterday. Great views great course and golf was not to shabby.

View attachment 36896
View attachment 36897
View attachment 36898
View attachment 36899
View attachment 36900
View attachment 36901
View attachment 36902
View attachment 36903

Click to expand...

That looks lovely.
You lucky boy.


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2021)

Played at 4pm yesterday, was very sunny and warm.  What a difference that makes, don't play Newport in shorts too often!  Course looking really nice and played pretty well too.  Sat on the patio after, cold pint and a curry.. womderful

Is "half-and-half" a purely Welsh thing?     Never seen it anywhere else, it is almost compulsory here!


----------



## GG26 (Jun 2, 2021)

Seniors knockout this evening and both playing off a course handicap of 20 meant no shots were received or given.  Best I have played all year and won 5&3.  Thinking back through the round I got 9 pars and had 8 putts of within 30ft for birdie (none holed), which shows a fair amount of consistency.  Still had a few poor holes though and need to reduce or eliminate those to be competative in a stableford or medal.


----------



## IainP (Jun 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Played at 4pm yesterday, was very sunny and warm.  What a difference that makes, don't play Newport in shorts too often!  Course looking really nice and played pretty well too.  Sat on the patio after, cold pint and a curry.. womderful

Is "half-and-half" a purely Welsh thing?     Never seen it anywhere else, it is almost compulsory here!
		
Click to expand...

Rice and chips?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 3, 2021)

Up early this morning, teeing off at 7:30 for a quick round. 

Didn’t feel like I had my best striking day, missed a lot of greens but got up and down reasonably well. Had one dodgy hole which gave me a triple but other than that no real trouble got me round in 79 strokes, so extremely happy with that overall. 

Weather was lovely and the course was quiet, so all in all a very pleasant morning. Now off home to have a family afternoon out with the wife and little Sophia.


----------



## Sats (Jun 3, 2021)

adasko said:



			Played at Cruden Bay yesterday. Great views great course and golf was not to shabby.

View attachment 36896
View attachment 36897
View attachment 36898
View attachment 36899
View attachment 36900
View attachment 36901
View attachment 36902
View attachment 36903

Click to expand...


Gorgeous, looks St.Enodoc-esque. If you don't mind me asking what was the green fees there?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Played Cadrona GC on Monday and really quite chuffed with myself scoring 17 points for the first 8 holes .
Then ouch !  I hurt my back teeing of at the 9th 140 yard par 3, my first blob.
My game then disintegrated, scoring only 7 points on the back 9 .


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2021)

Overcast but warm and dry today, bit of breeze to keep it interesting 
2 blobs in my 34 points today and 2 shot holes in the middle of the back 9 that managed 1 point between them.
Frustrating to say the least as there were also 3 putts that hung on the edge and a long one brushed the cup and finished 2 inches away.
Still, probably the best I've played at home for a while.
Loo,ing at the numbers I may even get a small cut..


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2021)

Out last night.  The heat was fierce yesterday.  Found nice and firm so hit some nice long balls off the tee. Greens were the fastest they had been all year. 

2 bad holes and two birds for 6 over.  Dropped shots on 17 and 18 pushing for a good score so wont worry about that.  

Lovely evening out and puts to bed the bad round last weekend.


----------



## adasko (Jun 3, 2021)

Sats said:



			Gorgeous, looks St.Enodoc-esque. If you don't mind me asking what was the green fees there?
		
Click to expand...

green fees are 145 pounds but there is a reduce rate for AB postcode residents that bring it down to 60 pounds which include driving range balls and a round on St Olaf 9 hole course


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 3, 2021)

South Shields today. God, I love South Shields. The sun broke out, there was next to no wind which is practically unheard of but the greens, while looking good, were unusually slow which led to a few problems.

Went out in 49, 13 over par, and visited a bunker of some sort on all but two holes. Back in 38, 3 over par, birdying the tricky 18th. Stupid game.


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2021)

Funny old day.
Me and my mate won 1 up vs my brother and another mate.
We were losing most of the game until the 14th when I suddenly turned into Brad Faxon!
Couldn't miss a putt.
Birdied 14 and 15 and a half up 18 saw us home.
Funny old game.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 3, 2021)

adasko said:



			Played at Cruden Bay yesterday. Great views great course and golf was not to shabby.

View attachment 36896
View attachment 36897
View attachment 36898
View attachment 36899
View attachment 36900
View attachment 36901
View attachment 36902
View attachment 36903

Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant and mental golf course - first played it in 2015 pouring rain and still loved it - cost me £15 for seniors open - it's fun this year at £20


----------



## Captainron (Jun 4, 2021)

Invitation Day at Woodhall Spa today. 

@Lincoln Quaker and I invited @drive4show and @Region3 for a 2 ball better ball stableford.

Gordon and I managed a respectable 40 points but were soundly beaten by Glyn and Gary’s 42.

Winning team had 48 which was a super score.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 4, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Invitation Day at Woodhall Spa today.

@Lincoln Quaker and I invited @drive4show and @Region3 for a 2 ball better ball stableford.

Gordon and I managed a respectable 40 points but were soundly beaten by Glyn and Gary’s 42.

Winning team had 48 which was a super score.
		
Click to expand...

How is Gary, not seen him for a while?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 4, 2021)

GG26 said:



			How is Gary, not seen him for a while?
		
Click to expand...

He’s good. Think he had 5 birdies today


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 5, 2021)

36 points on Thursday and my first ever cut ... only 0.2, but it has always gone the wrong way since my first handicap.


----------



## Dando (Jun 5, 2021)

Had an enjoyable round at mill hill with @Lilyhawk this morning.
Played ok. A few iffy shots but pretty happy overall


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2021)

Played with a mate off the yellows. For the third round in a row it was 35 points. Blobbed the 11th after hitting a huge hook left off the tee which is unheard of for me - without that would have been a very tidy round. I didn't think a good round was on after that blob and double bogeying the 12th (found a ditch), but I finished really strong with four pars and two bogeys in the last six holes. Delighted with that, especially as it included parring my nemesis hole, the long par 3 15th. This time I played a 5 wood just short of the green but straight, giving me a straight uphill chip and then holed the putt, so that seems to be the winning combo for that hole. Putting was better than it has been as well, the greens weren't their quickest after all the rain yesterday, but I focussed on hitting confident firm putts as much as possible and I think there was an improvement. 35 putts on the round which is better than it has been - only three-putted twice.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 5, 2021)

I set out today with two targets in mind. No 3 putts and no double bogeys. 1 out of 2 is not so bad - no 3 putts and just one one double bogey. Sadly too many single bogeys to make it a very good round though, one under nett though so quite happy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2021)

Played the Invitational Day Purdis Heath today - course is great condition ,we birdied the first , par the rest and birdied the last for a solid 41 points , our mates won the day with a great 44


----------



## Crow (Jun 5, 2021)

Captain's Day today, Stableford with a Bowmaker going on at the same time.

One of the worst days on a golf course I can remember.
I was hopeless.

Practically zero contribution to the team score.
Opening tee shot OB onto the range.
I lost SIX balls!
2 fairways hit.
Numerous shanks.
Missing short putts.
And only hitting the the last green saved me from zero GIR.


----------



## IanM (Jun 5, 2021)

Stableford Comp today in gorgeous weather.... started badly, rallied well and ended with 35 points.  You always feel like you left some out there and completely forget about the thinned chip to the 9th that finished "stone dead!"


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 5, 2021)

Had a right walloping from a 19 handicapper in handicap KO, giving away 15 shots he had 3 gross birdies and we bumped fists on the 13th , 6 and 5 loss. He's been away from the game for 4 years so WHS has only got 7 cards for him since we came back , really nice lad and most enjoyable game. Knew it wasn't going to be my day when having got it back to one down on the 6th I'd hit middle of par 3 7th and his tee shot had gone left into the trees, looked for his ball in there and was about to give up when we spotted it 10 inches from the flag !!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 5, 2021)

Another medal, another shocking display of chipping and putting en route to a terrible 85. I doubt the handicap will not go up this time. 

4 hours 15 mins for a 3 ball is just too much standing about.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice walk in the sunshine tonight round the Ashludie, first time I've played in a couple of weeks - just a bounce game so no pressure and hit some nice shots - disappointed to leave a less than ten yard eagle chip on the tenth six inches short but it was gorgeous out there.

Just over two and a half hours for 18 holes which is pretty standard for the Ashludie.

Didn't take any photos but I had a wander around the links on Friday night with a proper camera - here's a few pics.



Approach to (par 4) 4th green Monifieth Medal course



Par 3 5th Monifieth Medal course



Par 5 9th Monifieth Medal course



15th (par 4) Monifieth Medal course



1st (par 4) Ashludie Course, Monifieth Links



Par 3 third hole Ashludie course, Monifieth Links - 100 yards from the white tees - a lens at 250mm makes it look much shorter.



Looking back down the 4th fairway Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2021)

Captainron said:



			He’s good. Think he had 5 birdies today
		
Click to expand...

 and there was me thinking Glyn must have got al the birdies.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 5, 2021)

so close yet once again a silly mistake cost me dearly.

Bogey competition today, turned the corner level with the course, went 2 up after 11 and then hit a lost ball resulting in liss of hole, back to +1, signed for a +4 against the course, left for home leading but finished the day in 2nd place. 

Being a major it was a chance to get my name on the board again.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 5, 2021)

My green Titleist AVX lasted another round. 
It’s on its 5th round now. I’ll be sad to see it go.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 5, 2021)

Monthly medal today.
Played well.
But any mistake was double bogey and made four mistakes.
Other 14 holes -1 very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 5, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			My green Titleist AVX lasted another round.
It’s on its 5th round now. I’ll be sad to see it go.
		
Click to expand...

It must be worn out by now.
That’s impressive.


----------



## Boomy (Jun 5, 2021)

Fantastic day out to Appleby GC ⛳️  The course is in superb condition, it truly is like playing an inland links course. If you’ve not played it before get yourself there for game, great course, great scenery, great hospitality ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️







The Par 3 15th Hole is certainly a test of accuracy!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2021)

Captains Day...main medal competition.  Beautiful day.  Big field. Big prize. Tees on the plates, course full length, fast greens and tough pin positions.  Perfect.

Front 9..for me an almost perfect knock - gross 1 over par.  I LOVE golf.

10th hole.  2nd shot - out of the blue shank into the woods and a 6.  Derailed.  Almost totally.  Back nine.  Gross 12 over par...I HATE golf (Don‘t really...🤪)

So disappointing, so fed up.  Anyway.  I look on the bright side. Front nine. 😘


----------



## GG26 (Jun 5, 2021)

First club medal for nearly two years and the greens were much faster than they’ve been for some time.  A nice par on the first was followed by a four putt 7 from just 20ft and the round carried on in that vein. A number of poor holes mixed in with a number of good ones.  Ended with a 92 (net 73) and just 3 shots off of topping my division.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 6, 2021)

Got back late last night from a couple of days north of the Watford Gap. Played the Woodhall Spa invitation day with @Captainron and @Lincoln Quaker then a pairs open at Stanton on the Wold. Great couple of days, thanks guys 👍
Very frustrating playing on fabulous greens at Stanton and barely holing anything 🤬


----------



## GG26 (Jun 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			Captain's Day today, Stableford with a Bowmaker going on at the same time.

One of the worst days on a golf course I can remember.
I was hopeless.

Practically zero contribution to the team score.
Opening tee shot OB onto the range.
I lost SIX balls!
2 fairways hit.
Numerous shanks.
Missing short putts.
And only hitting the the last green saved me from zero GIR.


Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Nick, but that last green is very hard to hit and that shows you’ve got it in there.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			Captain's Day today, Stableford with a Bowmaker going on at the same time.

One of the worst days on a golf course I can remember.
I was hopeless.

Practically zero contribution to the team score.
Opening tee shot OB onto the range.
I lost SIX balls!
2 fairways hit.
Numerous shanks.
Missing short putts.
And only hitting the the last green saved me from zero GIR.


Click to expand...

Ever considered some modern clubs to make the game a bit easier Nick? 😉

You put yourself through purgatory every week 😳


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 6, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			My green Titleist AVX lasted another round.
It’s on its 5th round now. I’ll be sad to see it go.
		
Click to expand...

 My mate is always going on about how long his Provs last

"You do not hit the ball hard enough to wear them out" I always quip.

Very rarely do I find a ball with no signs of use on it after 2 rounds. I find yellow balls tend to hide just how worn they really are. In winter I reckon if mud is sticking to the ball after every shot it is a sure sign that the ball is quite scuffed and it can only really be seen my comparing against a brand new ball.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 6, 2021)

adasko said:



			Played at Cruden Bay yesterday. Great views great course and golf was not to shabby.

View attachment 36896
View attachment 36897
View attachment 36898
View attachment 36899
View attachment 36900
View attachment 36901
View attachment 36902
View attachment 36903

Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			That looks lovely.
You lucky boy.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Looks tremendous.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 6, 2021)

Fantastic game yesterday.  Played with three friends.  Handicaps and teams were +1 and 0 versus 3 and 3.  We played off level though and the two 3 handicappers won 5&4!  Played off our black championship tees and the standard was high, weather glorious and company wonderful.  A great afternoon  of golf, encapsulating everything that is brilliant about the game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 6, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			My mate is always going on about how long his Provs last

"You do not hit the ball hard enough to wear them out" I always quip.

Very rarely do I find a ball with no signs of use on it after 2 rounds. I find yellow balls tend to hide just how worn they really are. In winter I reckon if mud is sticking to the ball after every shot it is a sure sign that the ball is quite scuffed and it can only really be seen my comparing against a brand new ball.
		
Click to expand...

I find the cover on AVX very hard ,hence not a lot of spin on irons.
But fantastic off the tee


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 6, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			I find the cover on AVX very hard ,hence not a lot of spin on irons.
But fantastic off the tee
		
Click to expand...

 I have never even tried the AVX. Just reading the specs I know it is not the type of ball I would be looking for. One of my mates switched briefly, he saw the gain in driver distance (not that he needed any more distance from his drives) I also saw the loss of control he had around the greens (something he could do with a lot more of). He is a bit distance obsessed.


----------



## Dando (Jun 6, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Ever considered some modern clubs to make the game a bit easier Nick? 😉

You put yourself through purgatory every week 😳
		
Click to expand...

by “modern” do you mean only 50 years  old?


----------



## Crow (Jun 6, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Ever considered some modern clubs to make the game a bit easier Nick? 😉

You put yourself through purgatory every week 😳
		
Click to expand...

It's good fun when it comes together though, so a friend told me. 

I thrash myself with birch branches every morning too.


----------



## Curls (Jun 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			It's good fun when it comes together though, so a friend told me. 

I thrash myself with birch branches every morning too.
		
Click to expand...

Tudor period branches we presume.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 6, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			My green Titleist AVX lasted another round.
It’s on its 5th round now. I’ll be sad to see it go.
		
Click to expand...

Played this morning - 5th round with a Srixon soft feel. Last one lasted 5 rounds as well. Both in the retirement bucket now.
Board comp - President's Day. Four over front nine followed by two under back nine. Best nine-hole score done in a long time. Front nine, I hit no greens in regulation but made five pars! Truly, a game of two halves.
Kept a five off my card back nine with a birdie on the only par-5, the 17th. Currently standing in second place with 39 points after 40 cards in. There will be over 100 by the end of the day.
If there is no PCC, I think I will be down to 3.5 handicap index and my spell with a playing handicap of 5 is over.
Next four scores to disappear from my 20 are not in the best 8, so further reductions are possible. Next game Tuesday.


----------



## Curls (Jun 6, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Kept a five off my card back nine.
		
Click to expand...

Nice.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 6, 2021)

Three 5s and a 6 on the front nine, though. That was my 4-over. Three par 3s and one par 4 and a par 5 helped a bit. All a bit scrappy. Different player on back nine.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Three 5s and a 6 on the front nine, though. That was my 4-over. Three par 3s and one par 4 and a par 5 helped a bit. All a bit scrappy. Different player on back nine.
		
Click to expand...

That was me yesterday, possibly my worst schizo round of golf, front nine - 36 against par 35; back nine - 48 against par 37. Disappointed in myself just losing it after my s***k and resulting double on the 10th...

Ah well...that’s golf and it’s only golf...😘


----------



## Curls (Jun 6, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Three 5s and a 6 on the front nine, though. That was my 4-over. Three par 3s and one par 4 and a par 5 helped a bit. All a bit scrappy. Different player on back nine.
		
Click to expand...

Where did it come from have you been expecting it?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 6, 2021)

A nice morning for golf today down in the new forest in the Sunday medal. Cloudy, no wind and a comfortable temperature.

Started very well, then had a bit of a wobble to turn in 45 (+10). Came back much better in 39 (+5) for a gross 84, nett 69 which will give me a little cut. 

A little bit disappointed that I was 3 off the tee twice which both resulted in doubles, I also threw in an extra double just for fun. So all in all not too bad a result.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 6, 2021)

Crow said:



			It's good fun when it comes together though, so a friend told me. 

I thrash myself with birch branches every morning too.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you would be using hickory canes.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 6, 2021)

Curls said:



			Where did it come from have you been expecting it?
		
Click to expand...

see post #8324
Unable to "expect" anything after looking at my chart.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 6, 2021)

Just bogeyed the last for a -4 gross 67 in a bounce game - some gimmes though.  Won the match but the main thing was terrific company and the weather stayed fine-ish!  Wish I could play the last again though. Easy birdie chance and I bottled it a bit.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m still rubbish.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 7, 2021)

Standing on the 18 tee in our monthly medal yesterday I was level par, which I've never shot before. I bottled it. Double bogey. Still the best score I've ever produced, and at the same time probably the most disappointing round of golf in my life. 

At least I won my division and I made birdies on 3 of the 4 par 3s, so the proshop account should've have gotten itself a tidy boost.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 7, 2021)

My best finish in a medal last Wednesday - 4th place. One under par nett. A whopping £8 in return on my club account. Also my best gross score in a comp. Great company did help! 

Golf seems to be in a semi- decent place again. Found some serious extra yardage now that the weather has warmed up, driving more consistently than ever before, putting well, just need to grasp the short game again as the greens get a bit more firm! 

Handicap has come down by 2.0 in a week of smashing golf in half term last week. 

Got to love golf when its going well!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 7, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Standing on the 18 tee in our monthly medal yesterday I was level par, which I've never shot before. I bottled it. Double bogey. Still the best score I've ever produced, and at the same time probably the most disappointing round of golf in my life.

At least I won my division and I made birdies on 3 of the 4 par 3s, so the proshop account should've have gotten itself a tidy boost.
		
Click to expand...

Next time you get into the same position you will be more prepared to handle it as you know what it feels like. 

Well played 👍


----------



## DRW (Jun 7, 2021)

Playing like a hacker, WHS will have gone from 6.6 to 9.6, unless I do a good card next time out. Swing is all over the place. Oh well great to be out. No excuses the conditions were perfect and greens/surrounds/run ins & offs absolutely immaculate

Love a big bunker(bigger pictures if you click on thumbail, then click again) :-






 




 




 




 




 




 

Hare today, hare gone :-








View opened up of the steeple over lockdown :-






 

General views :-


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2021)

Out at 7 flying solo as I'm Billy-no-mates until Thursday.
Trying different club configurations, different lofts etc.
Getting to grips with it all and finally striking my irons with a bit of authority. 
Got to the turn to find a 3 balll in front - we have 6 back 9 slots every morning from 7.40 and they went out just before I came round to the 10th. 
I was in no rush but they definitely didn't seem to want to even offer to let me through so I just played a few extra shots and putts.
Bit coming up 15 I only feel every joint begin to stiffen up, especially the dodgy knee so called it a day after 16.
32 points to there with the 1st ball so pretty happy with that.
Got a quiet week workwise  so going out every day for at least 9.


----------



## Sats (Jun 7, 2021)

Played yesterday in our monthly medal and had a shocker - shanked about 10-12 times in a row, Driver was hot and cold as I'm still working on the stuff from my lesson and I paid dearly. Ended up NR after hooking three into the trees on 7th and didn't have it in me to tee up another. Then just enjoyed the day and treated it like a practice round - still managed to get a two on our 16th after a 25' downhill and down a slope made me smile. Could be worse I could've been at work.


----------



## rksquire (Jun 7, 2021)

I played Saturday, lucky to get 27 points, couldn't hit the ball out of my way, and was totally disillusioned Saturday night.  Played yesterday (Sunday) and had 43 points and potentially there was scope for more (missed 2 shortish birdie putts).  Funny old game.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 7, 2021)

Absolute 🐎💩 off the tee.  The driver is dead to me!  Fortunately, everything else was working and salvaged 31pts.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 7, 2021)

1st round of our senior club champs today.
Hoping I can hold it together for the second round.
8 over gross today which is usually a good shout for one of the rounds.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 7, 2021)

We played an away 3 man Texas scramble open, I was delighted with my game  and thought we played not too bad overall .
We came 22nd, the winners score was 54  2nd was 57 .


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 7, 2021)

Old course at Walton Heath, New course tomorrow 👍


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 7, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Old course at Walton Heath, New course tomorrow 👍
		
Click to expand...

Did you like it?  I wasn’t blown away….


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 7, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Did you like it?  I wasn’t blown away….
		
Click to expand...

No not really, have played on better greens recently, fairways scabby in places with lots of seeding AMG. Yes some good holes but lot of pins in very tricky positions when you've not played the course before. M25 noise is pretty unrelenting too


----------



## Crow (Jun 7, 2021)

Hickory foursomes at Hunstanton, we were going okay until the 10th when the shanks hit me hard and it all went to pot.

Same thing at Brancaster tomorrow, hope I can play better.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 7, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			No not really, have played on better greens recently, fairways scabby in places with lots of seeding AMG. Yes some good holes but lot of pins in very tricky positions when you've not played the course before. M25 noise is pretty unrelenting too
		
Click to expand...

Agree about the noise.  I was very underwhelmed when I played there and couldn’t really see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2021)

Played yesterday pm...lovely day and looking to avoid the imbalance of my previous round’s gross 36, 48 against 35, 37 card.

But blow me.  Eight straight pars then a double on 9th - still out in 37,  but the double set up my Wobblies and back in 47.  A better 47 than Saturday’s 48 as yesterday I was careless with my long putting and had four x 3 putts.  Nonetheless, yet another very frustrating back nine.

The way things are going I sense WHS will see me off 12 or even 13 come the club championship in September, last year I was off 8 and I feel my underlying game is better now than then. Chances for the handicap trophy 😻


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 8, 2021)

Very windy at Silloth this morning, 3 club wind bordering on 4 club at times.

Struck the ball great just kept burning the edge most of the round and a 2 over 74 could easily have been sub par although more than happy with the score in the conditions.

We partered up with a Canadian visitor who loved the course and is now on the motorway heading way south to try and make his tee time at Hillside later this afternoon.

Course has browned off again and is very firm and bouncy now.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 8, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Very windy at Silloth this morning, 3 club wind bordering on 4 club at times.

Struck the ball great just kept burning the edge most of the round and a 2 over 74 could easily have been sub par although more than happy with the score in the conditions.

We partered up with a Canadian visitor who loved the course and is *now on the motorway heading way south to try and make his tee time at Hillside later this afternoon*.

Course has browned off again and is very firm and bouncy now.
		
Click to expand...

Outrageous - lunch in the Silloth clubhouse and back out for more is the only way to do it


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 8, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Outrageous - lunch in the Silloth clubhouse and back out for more is the only way to do it
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, and save yourself about 220 quid


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 8, 2021)

Another game of two halves this morning. Six over front nine. 9th was the first green in regulation!
Then level par back with one birdie and one bogey. (par 70, rated 70.8/132)
Beat 8th best by one shot, should reduce HI by one decimal place.
34 points in the comp. 14 out, 20 back.
I'll probably get twitchy when I do a decent front nine.
Lovely warm and sunny morning - felt great.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 8, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			No not really, have played on better greens recently, fairways scabby in places with lots of seeding AMG. Yes some good holes but lot of pins in very tricky positions when you've not played the course before. M25 noise is pretty unrelenting too
		
Click to expand...

Played the New today and felt it was a better layout, conditions still the same and don't really know why as the 20 green staff were here there and everywhere. 2 rough mowers and 3 fairway mowers, that's £250k worth of kit alone. 
Consensus is Enville which we know is in better nick and for us suits the eye more. Sure if it was in Surrey it would be spoken of highly.


----------



## Crow (Jun 8, 2021)

Hickory foursomes at Brancaster today, not hitting it great again but the putter did the business and we won our match 2 up and the team won by 3 points to 2.

Cracking course and an excellent lunch after.


----------



## CountLippe (Jun 8, 2021)

Played Holyhead and Bull Bay back to back.
Holyhead was in superb condition, greens like billiard tables and fairways like carpets.  Lots and lots of gorse but not long. keep it straight and score well.
I'd been told Bull Bay was 'Easily the best course in Anglesey'.... I was a bit underwhelmed... Tricky but lots of blind shots.  Greens were poor, tees uncut and uneven.  One thats suffered through lockdown me thinks.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 8, 2021)

Played in club knockout comp tonight and got my first hole in one. Opponent lost the hole before he even teed off as I had a shot.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 8, 2021)

I played Pike Fold with the wife today. It's a brilliant course with awesome greens. 

We were behind four blokes who were a tad erractic and held us up. Then the 10th. They were all over the place and waved us up just as we had started to have our snacks. Great. It's a short par 4 for both ladies and gents. 237 yards for men about 245 for ladies.  I nailed a drive down the middle on to the green. The wife smashed a drive about 170 yards. Then a great 7 iron to within 2 meters from the pin. As we walked up one of the blokes said "its like Sky golf". I putted up to about a meter. The wife sank her putt for a birdie and then I followed her in for a birdie. 

I'll bet they'll talk about that for a while. LOL !


----------



## CountLippe (Jun 8, 2021)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Played in club knockout comp tonight and got my first hole in one. Opponent lost the hole before he even teed off as I had a shot. 

Click to expand...

Thats brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Medal today, rammel once more. The wheels have proper fell off. It’s got that bad am looking at videos on YouTube. Talk about frying your brain. Swing overload thoughts. ☹️


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 8, 2021)

Shot 1 over and it was a qualifier so will get a small cut although it knocks out my 20th score which was +2.  Can make hay now though as have got six chances to beat 77 gross for some better handicap cuts.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2021)

Played at Highwoods yesterday, "friendly" match against my old adversary Norman, 3 down with 3 to play and staring yet another defeat in the face.
Managed to kick myself into action and par the last 3 holes to square the match. Really pleased with the way I finished, as I was feeling knackered!!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 9, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Medal today, rammel once more. The wheels have proper fell off. It’s got that bad am looking at videos on YouTube. Talk about frying your brain. Swing overload thoughts. ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I've banned myself from watching YouTube golf videos. I've come to the conclusion they only make matters worse!

Had a very enjoyable round late afternoon yesterday. Course deserted, lovely weather, and played well. wasn't even put off by ending up in bunkers on the 7 of the first 11 holes. Driver only had one aberration, hybrids and long irons were great, chipping and putting less so. 35 points, happy enough with that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 9, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Played at Highwoods yesterday, "friendly" match against my old adversary Norman, 3 down with 3 to play and staring yet another defeat in the face.
Managed to kick myself into action and par the last 3 holes to square the match. Really pleased with the way I finished, as I was feeling knackered!!
		
Click to expand...

How was Norman after the 18th 🤔😖😁👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			How was Norman after the 18th 🤔😖😁👍
		
Click to expand...

Shellshocked
😳😳😳


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 9, 2021)

Played Warrington golf club with a member this morning.
Off the whites , jeez that’s a long course ,,played off yellow lots of times but it’s a beast off the back tees.
Course was fantastic I can’t fault it.
Rough is just the right height.
Fairways were lovely.
Greens excellent, not to quick but very playable.
Really long rough  around the bunkers looks really good.
Starting to firm up now and a bit of run.
Really enjoyed the round and lovely clubhouse.
Highly recommend.
Took a box of prov 1xs off them in the match so great day all around.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 9, 2021)

After the tripe covered first 6 holes yesterday evening ( followed by 4 pars and a birdie - go figure) I had a very sociable round with and old mate from my first club.
And produced and extremely steady 36 points....so my last 23 holes have yielded 48 points....
Its in there I tell you....


----------



## GG26 (Jun 9, 2021)

On Monday evening played really well (especially driving and iron play) in our foursomes knockout match, which we won 2&1.  Were 4up at the turn, back to all square at 15, but won 16 & 17.

Today played in a seniors open at Lutterworth (off the whites) and hoped the good form would continue.  5pts after two holes thinking all was well and then I just could not get a straight drive off of the tee and putting became really poor (missed two from within 18 inches).  Ended up with just 22pts (although that was the best score of our three ball!!).  The course was in great nick and the last green has been moved temporarily following the fire which gutted the clubhouse last month.  They did well to put the event on with the pro-shop now moved to a portakabin and a marquee set up to serve drinks.

One of my PPs was 80 and hit a long ball for someone of his age.  He had a new Ping G425 driver.  Never heard such an awful sound from a driver before.  Anyone else come across this.

This was my first competition played off of 18 following a cut at the weekend.  That has been the goal for some time and pleased to have achieved it.  Unfortunately, my second best score drops off the record after this round and so it only lasted for one round.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2021)

So far I’ve averaged 34 points over 5 rounds at Salgados, Alamos, O Conner, Morgado and Gramacho.

Time for the big round tomorrow at Monte Rei!


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			So far I’ve averaged 34 points over 5 rounds at Salgados, Alamos, O Conner, Morgado and Gramacho.

Time for the big round tomorrow at *Monte Rei*!
		
Click to expand...

On my bucket list, have a great one.


----------



## IanM (Jun 9, 2021)

Player Beaconsfield today... really impressed with it.  Great condition,  nice variation of holes...lots of fun.  Cracking dinner afterwards too.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 9, 2021)

Seniors’ match today in the glorious sunshine. We ran out winners 5.5 v 2.5 and played well.

Putting woes banished after a torrid 6 weeks, during which I had somehow an inexplicably developed the yips out of nowhere.

New Super Stroke grip seems to have done the trick 

B


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 10, 2021)

Got out for the first time since the birth of my child and the lack of sleep and play showed. For some reason I decided to swap my driver shaft before the round.

Big mistake. Never had so many 3 off the tees. Was disastrous.

Stupid game.


----------



## RoninPanda (Jun 10, 2021)

Played at Willow Valley on the Championship course, wasn't expecting that it would be where I'd break 100 for the first time, and I was very correct!

Some holes there are pure evil. I love it!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2021)

Monte Rei today. WOW!

Got rinsed in the shop, but after the round. Worth every penny.  It's tough for my top 3 ever. Well in the mix


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 10, 2021)

Smashed it for 39 points. Twenty on the front 19 on the back. That’s playing off 95% which cost me another point ( why play off 95% when it’s a fuddle🤔) 
Anyway before we went out I had a play on the range with me driver and forgot about the last two lessons where I was supposed to build on me first lesson. Keep me left arm stiffer, it stops me getting “ armsy” with better dispersion. Worked a treat.
22 points won the first nine with a guy playing off yellows, 20 won back nine with me smashing it overall.
Highlight of the round, hitting an 8 iron to within 11” of the pin.


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2021)

Had a chipping/pitching lesson before playing.
It's made a huge difference, only dunched one chip, but why did I suddenly start hitting my drives left?
It never seems to be all working at the same time!
Anyway, my brother and I, despite starting very poorly, ran out 4&3 winners.
A good day.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2021)

Took the day off today for a round with my dad, uncle and auntie. I only managed 33 points this time. Front nine was spot on with 18, but three double bogeys on the back nine cost me. For once putting was not the problem as I putted well, But just not enough pars in the end, a few of them just slipped into becoming bogeys. My uncle reckoned my auntie and my dad could play off 36 for the purposes of a two v two Stableford match, while he has an official handicap of 21. This rendered the match quite moot though, my dad managed 15 points, uncle managed 17, and my auntie just 3. Yes, 3 points. She has been playing for years and years and she is still terrible, a good shot for her still only goes about 100 yards. Lovely to play with the family and she clearly enjoys but man, it is hard to watch at times.  Her real handicap must be pretty much the maximum one I would say. So a 48-20 landslide win for me and the old man. 

Unfortunately there was a bit of unsavouriness at the end. Obviously with those three playing quite badly it was a slow round, but we let through two groups that caught us on the way round, no problems. Another group was almost catching us by the end but we never felt they were _right_ up our backsides, never had an appropriate moment where we thought we'd better wave them through so we thought it best to just cracked on and finish the round. Or so we thought. Apparently someone had lodged a complaint about slow play on the course to the pro shop. Some guy who said he was a former chairman or something came and spoke to us while we were having a drink, and he was perfectly charming to be fair to him, I don't really have a problem with him speaking to us. But why lodge a complaint, what good is that going to do? There are several holes near the end that run parallel, it would have been very easy for a group to simply ask if we wouldn't mind letting them through, which we would have done. What we didn't appreciate was on the 16th green when my uncle putted out, picked up his ball and then another ball whistled just past the green. That's not on. What's wrong with talking to people? 

To end on a positive, I nearly lost my pitching wedge on the 17th without even realising. Someone else came up to us after the round and asked did anyone lose a PW? Don't think so, what is it? Callaway Steelhead. Oh hang on. *checks* oh Christ yep, that's mine.  I thanked him a lot. I guess it wasn't the same bloke who lodged the complaint since he didn't mention it at all.


----------



## Curls (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey @Orikoru sounds like a lovely day out, love the whole family affair. I agree the complaint was probably out of order, it’s the middle of the week and you’ve taken a day off to play at not peak time. You’ve let groups through so you’ve done a lot right. I think the mistake was, if the group were close enough to fire at ye (completely 100% not on), they were too close. When my buddy and I play and invite the misses (neither of whom play more than a few times a year), we play alternate shot (except we always drive). That keeps it fun and moving along. Even at that we aren’t two ball pace and if a group behind is approaching we’ll wait on the next tee to let them through. Yes it’s a long day but it avoids unpleasantness.

However, I’d speak to the person to whom the complaint was made and say that you let every group through except those who were firing balls at ye on 16. 

That would soften his cough 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

Curls said:



			Hey @Orikoru sounds like a lovely day out, love the whole family affair. I agree the complaint was probably out of order, it’s the middle of the week and you’ve taken a day off to play at not peak time. You’ve let groups through so you’ve done a lot right. I think the mistake was, if the group were close enough to fire at ye (completely 100% not on), they were too close. When my buddy and I play and invite the misses (neither of whom play more than a few times a year), we play alternate shot (except we always drive). That keeps it fun and moving along. Even at that we aren’t two ball pace and if a group behind is approaching we’ll wait on the next tee to let them through. Yes it’s a long day but it avoids unpleasantness.

However, I’d speak to the person to whom the complaint was made and say that you let every group through except those who were firing balls at ye on 16.

That would soften his cough 😉
		
Click to expand...

Yeah when the 'ex-chairman' or whatever he said he was spoke to us, we did explain that we'd let two other groups through on our round and all it would have taken was a polite word, and we did mention the ball flying at us also. His demeaner was fine and I didn't mind him speaking to us (although my dad felt differently about that). It just annoyed me that someone would rather remain disgruntled for the last few holes of their round and then complain about it rather than rectify it there and then by just talking to us! The mind boggles. Normally in situations like this I let the group through if they're already putting out the previous green while we're still teeing off, or if we have an extended time looking for a lost ball, but I never felt they were that close to us, we had usually all teed off and they still hadn't reached the green so we thought we were ok. And as I say, since they never spoke to us, we didn't realise that they felt they were being held up.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 11, 2021)

Played abysmally for a gross 79 yesterday evening. I am convinced it was because I’d eaten nothing except breakfast and had no energy as a result.  That’s my excuse anyway! 🙂


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Played abysmally for a gross 79 yesterday evening. I am convinced it was because I’d eaten nothing except breakfast and had no energy as a result.  That’s my excuse anyway! 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I wish I could play that abysmally. Maybe I'll try not eating anything next time.


----------



## Boomy (Jun 11, 2021)

Not played yet....🥳  but just booked a tee at the UK No.1 on my bucket list course Royal Lytham & St Anne’s ⛳️ 

Very excited about this, here’s hoping for good weather 🤞🏼 and I’ve heard it’s rather tough so I’ll either be giddy after the round or the clubs will be on eBay 🤣 10 days to go 🎉


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Not played yet....🥳  but just booked a tee at the UK No.1 on my bucket list course Royal Lytham & St Anne’s ⛳️ 

Very excited about this, here’s hoping for good weather 🤞🏼 and I’ve heard it’s rather tough so I’ll either be giddy after the round or the clubs will be on eBay 🤣 10 days to go 🎉
		
Click to expand...

Very nice. Awesome course.

Similarly, I've just booked Woodall Spa to play in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Boomy (Jun 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Very nice. Awesome course.

Similarly, I've just booked Woodall Spa to play in a couple of weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice indeed, that’ll be a great day out. I’ve not played Woodall Spa, have you played Lytham? I watched The Open down there in 2012, can’t wait to play it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Very nice indeed, that’ll be a great day out. I’ve not played Woodall Spa, have you played Lytham? I watched The Open down there in 2012, can’t wait to play it.
		
Click to expand...

I played Lytham, but it was probably 20 or so years ago.

This will be my first visit to Woodall Spa. I'm really looking forward to it. I now need to hit the range hard to get used to my swing changes. To give myself some chance of playing well.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2021)

20 points in our weekly 9 hole comp, despite 2 blobs! Played really well in quite a strong wind which I'm blaming for one of the blobs.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 11, 2021)

played Cavendish in an open this morning. Absolutely love the place. Played poorly with an 85 but can’t expect the world after a lesson and grip change! But did play some worldys and made a few pars including 18 which is a bonus on a full terrace.


----------



## Crow (Jun 11, 2021)

This week's clubs include some of my favourites and they did me proud in a KO match this evening with a 3 & 2 win:


Slazenger "Gary Player" irons, 2 to SW, from 1962.





The trusty Spalding "W Model" putter from the 1930s.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 12, 2021)

Played 11 holes after tea yesterday 7 parr’s that’s rare for me,  3 bogies and one I picked up out of a bunker after first shot didn’t get out. 

Just need to do it in a competition now 😂


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 12, 2021)

We have a Par Bogey competition today, can anyone tell me what format this is?


----------



## Crow (Jun 12, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			We have a Par Bogey competition today, can anyone tell me what format this is?
		
Click to expand...

It's match play against the course/your handicap.

Example for a 10 handicap:

Stroke index 15, the player doesn't get a shot, if they par the hole then they've played to handicap so the hole is halved, if they get a birdie or better then they've played below handicap so win the hole, if they get a bogey or worse then they've played over handicap so lose the hole.
Stroke index 7, the player has a shot, if they par the hole (nett birdie) they've played below handicap so win the hole, if they bogey the hole (nett par) they've played to handicap and halved the hole, if they double bogey (net bogey) they've played over handicap so lose the hole.

All 18 holes are played though so if you get to a point of being +3 with 2 to play, rather than the match being over you carry on, trying to win more holes, the higher your score (more into the pluses) the better.
At the end of the round the player will have a total as in match play derived from holes won (+) subtract holes lost (-) so if they win 5 holes and lose 3 then they finish +2, but if they win 3 holes but lose 6 they finish -3.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 12, 2021)

Played as defending champion in today’s medal.  Came in with a creditable 77 gross which is currently lying 3rd.  Stroked the ball around nicely although finished with a double.  None of my FC’s broke 100 so happy with my concentration levels.

First comp with a score dropping out so bettered that and should see a cheeky little reduction 😄.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 12, 2021)

Played in an individual open at Worksop today.  I didn't play that well (24 points) , but what a lovely course and one that I will look forward to returning to. 

I went on my own, having entered online where there was a space, and ended up playing with a former England fast bowler and his friend, together with a Yorkshireman who had just moved back to the area and had a cracking back nine.  All were nice guys, weather was great and really enjoyed my day out.

Just before I teed off on the first, bumped into Gary (Region3) by the putting green who was playing in the group behind.  Good to see him looking well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2021)

Entered the comp today, "Jubilee Stableford" or something. Played crap really. It was like spinning plates, the driving off started a bit wayward, sort that out and the putting going off a cliff, get that back and the chipping goes to pot. I was only getting 3 or 1 points through the front nine, sadly more 1s than 3s though. Fully lost it on the 9th-10th-11th-12th stretch though, with only 3 points over those four holes. And then predictably enough when the score was dead and buried, I get it together and manage 13 points from the last six holes. Final total 30, amazed I got that many when it felt like everything was off at one time or another. In fairness none of our three-ball played well (I was the best of the three) so it felt like a hard slog.

Pint in the sun afterwards was lovely though.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2021)

I've been away for a week which coincides with my Club  golf week

Back for the last event today a 4 man Texas Scramble which we came 3rd in. It was interesting that the change of handicaps under the new system have resulted in that the low single handicap teams have not won as they almost always do, and the teams handicaps are spread right through the results


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 12, 2021)

After four rounds without a double bogey, I started double, birdie, double. The birdie was a 2, so it was 6,2,6 start. The comedy continued to a 28 points total. Had a OOB and three 3-putts.
As well as the two, the other highlight was two shots to within two feet of the front edge of the green on par 5 17th hole. Haven't done that for a long time. Two putts from off the green for a simple birdie and 4 points.
Still - no increase to handicap and the same will apply to next two comp scores.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2021)

45 points in a 4bb comp at letterkenny.  

Only played it once before. Its usually a fair wet soft course but played so differnt today. 
We worked well on the front 9 and I had to come in on 8 holes on the back as my partner lost his way. 
Lost count how many times I got up and down. It was either 10 or 11 times haha.  Was in my element with fast greens.


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 12, 2021)

Crow said:



			It's match play against the course/your handicap.

Example for a 10 handicap:

Stroke index 15, the player doesn't get a shot, if they par the hole then they've played to handicap so the hole is halved, if they get a birdie or better then they've played below handicap so win the hole, if they get a bogey or worse then they've played over handicap so lose the hole.
Stroke index 7, the player has a shot, if they par the hole (nett birdie) they've played below handicap so win the hole, if they bogey the hole (nett par) they've played to handicap and halved the hole, if they double bogey (net bogey) they've played over handicap so lose the hole.

All 18 holes are played though so if you get to a point of being +3 with 2 to play, rather than the match being over you carry on, trying to win more holes, the higher your score (more into the pluses) the better.
At the end of the round the player will have a total as in match play derived from holes won (+) subtract holes lost (-) so if they win 5 holes and lose 3 then they finish +2, but if they win 3 holes but lose 6 they finish -3.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!

I am currently in 1st place with 6! And my lowest submitted card of the year so far.

Absolutely over the moon.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 12, 2021)

Fabulous front 9 to be level par in difficult conditions on the hardest half of the course given the wind direction. 

Hoping to clean up on the back 9 but had a combination of rotten luck and dreadful decision making.   Ended up at 78 but a very poor finish from 15 to 18.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 12, 2021)

Few holes this evening as the sun went down, teed off at 8:40 and got 8 holes in before coming off.

Didn’t play great, but felt like I was rushing for some reason to get as many holes in as I could.

Teeing off at 7:30 in the medal tomorrow.


----------



## Junior (Jun 13, 2021)

First time I've shot in the 80s this season.  83, and it really was the best I could score.  That included 6 up and downs.   For some reason I was getting really steep and hitting it fat.  H.i. has gone from 4.3 to 4.5

It's also the first round where I've warmed up "properly".  Went to the range on the way to the course for 50 balls, then did some chipping, pitching, then some putting.   Next time it's a few slaps in the net and a bit of putting  !!!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 13, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			45 points in a 4bb comp at letterkenny. 

Only played it once before. Its usually a fair wet soft course but played so differnt today.
We worked well on the front 9 and I had to come in on 8 holes on the back as my partner lost his way.
Lost count how many times I got up and down. It was either 10 or 11 times haha.  Was in my element with fast greens.
		
Click to expand...


Enough to win the visitor prize.  49 points won it.  Tough school.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 13, 2021)

Not bad for 7:30 this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Took my 7 year old to the driving range while the football was on. Had the place to ourselves, not having to dodge ball bouncing off stanchions and the roof was a nice change.


----------



## IainP (Jun 13, 2021)

First game after a short enforced break due to back pain. Hopefully the WHS gang will forgive me, I dibbed out of the comp as I fancied a pressure free adjustment to how I was feeling and how the course has changed with the recent weather.
Naturally started with 3 up n down pars without a card. Hit it pretty well, 2 first nine blobs in part from driving 'too well', and the extra run. Obviously made a 2 on 13 as wasn't in the sweep. Few loose ones near the end, boy was it hot.
Overall happy to be back.


----------



## Crow (Jun 13, 2021)

Played an Open at Handsworth Golf Club today, a course I've wanted to play for several years as it's one of the few Midlands courses that make it into Bernard Darwin's classic book, "The Golf Courses of the British Isles", first published in 1910.
The picture below shows the opening hole.  It doesn't look too dissimilar now, although the tee has moved back slightly and to the right so that there's a token carry over the corner of the pool.

Darwin describes the opening shot thus; "At the first there is a big pool on the right and a generous supply of bunkers on the left, so that the very first tee-shot has to be hit unpleasantly straight".
I've made a fool of myself on enough forum meets and the like that I don't worry about people watching, and my name and home club being announced over the speaker wasn't an issue.

Yet I still managed to hit the ground with my 3 wood about 6 inches behind the ball and send it towards the pool, I'd like to think it reached the pool but I fear it suffered the ignominy of only making it as far as the reeds. 
Perhaps a case of too long and too much anticipation!




I scored a dismal 51 on the front nine and 39 on the back nine, but that doesn't include a hole NR'd as I lost a ball on the 11th.

In my group were two former members of Ullesthorpe GC, one of them a forumite, though he rarely posts now, @OnTour.

Handsworth lived up to the expectation and I really enjoyed the round, greens were running fast and true but had a lot of subtle breaks that I didn't see......
The Open price of £25 was a bargain and I recommend the course to anyone visiting the area.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 13, 2021)

Just happened to have my 1971 Webster Evans Encyclopaedia of Golf to hand when reading the above. Bernard Darwin gets a big entry. Grandson of Charles Darwin, Captain of the R&A, a very long and successful amateur career and a prolific writer on golf. Employed by The Times newspaper and Country Life for many years. A contemporary of Joyce Wethered (see beautiful swings) with whom he won a foursomes event.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 13, 2021)

Didn't actually play. But had a good session at the range trying to groove the grip and downswing changes.

Didn't start great and was tempted to abandoned them. I chose to stick with it, and eventually stated to hit consistently good shots.

Driver and 5 wood were still going a bit right, although now just slightly and straight rather than a bit block or a hook.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2021)

That was roasting out there this afternoon....
Respectable front 9, 17 points, no real dramas 
Start the back 9 with 3 pars and then it started getting even hotter...and more humid - neither of which make me feel good.
Lost my footing on my approach to 14 but still managed 2 points from it.
Bogeyed 15 with a 3 putt, blobbed the par 3 16th after being just off the green and 20 feet away in 1, bogeyed 17 and blocked 18 with a lost ball approach.
31 in total but those 2 blobs hurt....
A different bandit had 2 x 4 pointers in a 23 point back 9...but he'll be slashed in the morning.....serves him right.


----------



## D-S (Jun 13, 2021)

A guy won a cup yesterday at my Club playing off 30, had a nett 63 (par 70 CR 71.6). He had gross scores of 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 and 8 (3 of them) on his card - the 1 was in a 130 yard par 3, the two was on a 340 yard par 4. 
Pretty exceptional round all things considered.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That was roasting out there this afternoon....
Respectable front 9, 17 points, no real dramas
Start the back 9 with 3 pars and then it started getting even hotter...and more humid - neither of which make me feel good.
Lost my footing on my approach to 14 but still managed 2 points from it.
Bogeyed 15 with a 3 putt, blobbed the par 3 16th after being just off the green and 20 feet away in 1, bogeyed 17 and blocked 18 with a lost ball approach.
31 in total but those 2 blobs hurt....
A different bandit had 2 x 4 pointers in a 23 point back 9...but he'll be slashed in the morning.....serves him right.
		
Click to expand...


But this bandit did him by 2 points, jeez it was hot out there


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 13, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But this bandit did him by 2 points, jeez it was hot out there
		
Click to expand...

Seems you upped your game since I gave you a few tips at of v WS 😂😉


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 14, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played an Open at Handsworth Golf Club today, a course I've wanted to play for several years as it's one of the few Midlands courses that make it into Bernard Darwin's classic book, "The Golf Courses of the British Isles", first published in 1910.
The picture below shows the opening hole.  It doesn't look too dissimilar now, although the tee has moved back slightly and to the right so that there's a token carry over the corner of the pool.

Darwin describes the opening shot thus; "At the first there is a big pool on the right and a generous supply of bunkers on the left, so that the very first tee-shot has to be hit unpleasantly straight".
I've made a fool of myself on enough forum meets and the like that I don't worry about people watching, and my name and home club being announced over the speaker wasn't an issue.

Yet I still managed to hit the ground with my 3 wood about 6 inches behind the ball and send it towards the pool, I'd like to think it reached the pool but I fear it suffered the ignominy of only making it as far as the reeds.
Perhaps a case of too long and too much anticipation!

View attachment 37044


I scored a dismal 51 on the front nine and 39 on the back nine, but that doesn't include a hole NR'd as I lost a ball on the 11th.

In my group were two former members of Ullesthorpe GC, one of them a forumite, though he rarely posts now, @OnTour.

Handsworth lived up to the expectation and I really enjoyed the round, greens were running fast and true but had a lot of subtle breaks that I didn't see......
The Open price of £25 was a bargain and I recommend the course to anyone visiting the area.
		
Click to expand...

Usually play in it every year but date didn’t fall right this year. 
Great place made better that they allow “no show” socks now. 

Very good greens,  nice starting hole that’s a little daunting and a nice downhill finisher.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2021)

The different bandit got slashed from 20.9 to 20.8........


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 14, 2021)

First round of the county seniors scratch knockout this morning. I was fortunate to be drawn at home - or so I thought. I was 2 down with 4 to play. One down with one to play.
I won on the 20th hole.

I've never been beyond round 2 in this comp. Next round I'm away to last year's runner-up!
We can but try.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 14, 2021)

Played the monthly medal yesterday. 2-under nett and came second in Div 2 by 5 shots. HI pulled from 22.5 to 22.1.

Could have been better, as I 3-putted several times. Course was busy as well so all the waiting around didn't help either.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 14, 2021)

We were held up by a three infront who dawdled about and were pretty poor but the final straw came at the ninth. One woman sank her putt then went to help the other lady find her ball at the side of the green. The bloke dawdled back from the hole to his bag in the dead centre of the green. Then faffed about talking to the other two at the side of the green. We thought they were going to walk off after nine, bit oh no they finally made a move to the path to the next tee. I was after them like a rocket! Luckilly I quickly caught the slowest lady, and OMG was she slow, and politely asked if we could play though as "you're holding the entire course up". After completing the ninth we headed along the path to the 10th. It's a long path. Lord in heaven they were still teeing off. As we got to the mens tee the bloke made his move towards us. I went to meet him. Well, briefly, he wasn't impressed with my request and he indicated that he thought he would decide when he would let us though, well at least that's what I thought he was getting at, he was French you see. I very politely explained to him that wasn't how it works and actually respectfully used the word "Sir" as I walked away. They then, very reluctantly, decided to let us though.  I striped one down the middle as did my mate and the wife. Brilliant!
Then the little devils got a wiggle on and tried to keep up with us! The old lady and bloke gave up on the 12th and headed off. The young lady was now on her own and we let her though on the 14th. 

I've never ever asked to play though before. I though it went quite well. We then had to explain to other golfers that we saw that it wasn't us holding everyone up but the group behind as we had the rest of the course to ourselves and they were all still backed up all round the course!

PS The wife shot a personal best of 102, and should have been under 100 but for a poor club selection on 17th when at the side of the green for 3 and a putter would have get her on and chose a wedge and thinned it. Came off with a snowman. Still she should get a cut.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 14, 2021)

I played at Frilford Heath (Red course) today in the Titleist matchplay england final, the top 8 qualified for the grand final in Spain whenever that will be. It is a good course but I found it pretty tough, mainly because my usually straight drives went missing, some of the fairways were very tight, which didnt help, I finished with 29 points and had 4 blobs, 38 won and 35 made the plane. It was a good day and I enjoyed the course,


----------



## tigerwes (Jun 15, 2021)

Played at the weekend, I wasn't very hopeful due to playing so bad for the past couple of weeks. To the point where I could have thrown the bloody clubs away 

I went on to win the comp. 4 over front 9, 1 under on the back. First ever win and a board comp to boot.

I go for a new iron fitting on Wednesday!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 15, 2021)

Update. 
The wife got cut from 30.4 to 28.9. Target for this year achieved.


----------



## IanM (Jun 15, 2021)

Played Launceston yesterday.   Course really good except I don't think they'd cut the greens that morning, so they were quite slow.  Shame really as rest was great.

Lovely weather,  Donna's tee shot on 12th hit the flag, which caused some palpitations!  I seem to be playing tidy golf too...long may it last.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 15, 2021)

I played the second round of our seniors champs yesterday hero to zero.

First five holes could not keep my head still with the putts including missing a 10" putt. Had a real case of the pull hooks with the irons and the wedge game was not up to scratch.

Looking at the winner's scores would probably had not beaten him anyway,  we were level after the first round and he improved with the second.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 15, 2021)

Played the front 9 last night off the forward blue tees (3k yards) with the boy. I just took a 5w 5,7,9 irons and a putter. 

Bogied the first witha 3 putt. Left myself a downhill first putt and the greens are considerably faster than last week. So a nice 3 stab bogie to start. 

Made a scruffy bogie on the second. Then pared my way in playing some very satisfying golf. Got a bit lucky on 5 finding my ball and being able to get it near the green with my second after, hooking my tee shot into some thick rough. 

The grip and swing changes are starting to feel more comfortable. But I'm still far to conscious of my swing thoughts whilst playing.


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2021)

Seniors Medal yesterday, I was awful as usual, 102.
Three balls lost in deep rough, which is crazily thick and high at the moment, and one in a pond.
After Monday's open at Handsworth my handicap index is now 17.1, I was hopeful of some good scores this year but have only see my handicap going up.


----------



## Hooker (Jun 15, 2021)

Crow said:



			Seniors Medal yesterday, I was awful as usual, 102.
Three balls lost in deep rough, which is crazily thick and high at the moment, and one in a pond.
After Monday's open at Handsworth my handicap index is now 17.1, I was hopeful of some good scores this year but have only see my handicap going up. 

Click to expand...

You would probably be more consistent using modern more forgiving clubs week in week out. Just looking at your un-smiley face I think if you continue your passion of using antiquated clubs the compromise is you will struggle. Cant you just use the classic clubs in friendlies and modern clubs in qualifiers?


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2021)

Hooker said:



			You would probably be more consistent using modern more forgiving clubs week in week out. Just looking at your un-smiley face I think if you continue your passion of using antiquated clubs the compromise is you will struggle. Cant you just use the classic clubs in friendlies and modern clubs in qualifiers?
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably score better with modern gear but a stubborn side of me says that I don't want an element of my scores to be reliant on technological advances.
I think that (probably because of the time I was born!) woods should be wooden, or at least not hollow bodied and trampoline faced. 
Irons should be made from a single piece of material, not necessarily blades although I play those because they look so much better!
And don't get me started on what's happening to putters, although how much of that actually helps and how much is marketing bull  I'm not sure.

Even though I score higher with old clubs they're still more enjoyable for me so I'll not be changing, hopefully some time this year my handicap will have plateaued and I'll get a cut.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2021)

Played last evening with a nice 1700 tee. Breezy as hell and was quiet thanks to the Euros being on. 

Only issue was some little scrotes that were out on the course, hanging around in the woods and taking flags out. Flag on the 3rd had been thrown in the burn, 5th was missing completely, 14th was handed to me by a resident who found it in their garden (runs adjacent to the fairway) and 16th was in the bushes next to the neighbouring running track. 

Despite me watching them take the flag on 17 and throw it on the ground I was met with denials and aggressive (quite hilarious) behaviour when confronting them. I think they thought that just because there was 6 of them I would just walk past.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2021)

Standing on the 15th tee with the magnificent haul of 21 points shows how poorly I was playing...
How I then managed to birdie the next 2 holes to be standing on the 17th tee with 28 is unfathomable 
And to finish with a semi-respectable 31 points is a minor miracle.....
Don't ask, I don't know the answer.....


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 15, 2021)

Played off the yellows coz tricky Trev and Big Victor are in a pairs comp off the yellows tomorrow. 38 points and chucked away a fair few quite happy with that indeed. I feel,like me drive is coming back slowly slowly.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 16, 2021)

Blobbed the first after knifing a chip straight thru the green, but settled down and played really nicely. 37 points, but should have been a few more. made the classic mistake of going for ridiculous one in a million shots on 14 and 16, shots I would never have gone for if I hadn't been playing so well. End result was 2 balls in the trees, one lost, and 4 or 5 points chucked away. Hey ho.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 16, 2021)

Club foursomes knockout yesterday evening.  We were getting 23 shots (me off 20 and PP 28, against opponents off of 4 and +3).  I was quite nervous knowing that even with the shots we had to be at our best as our opponents would par most holes.  Fortunately, we played good steady golf and went from all square after 10 to four up after 14 (we parred 12 & 13 and had two shots on 11 & 14). Halved 15 to win 4&3 and now into the quarter finals.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 16, 2021)

Was going well last night until I cleaned a 7 iron over 175 yards over the back of the 7th and OOB. How can I account for it going a full 15 yards further than expected in the air...

Wind must have been with but I cant pull an 8 iron from that range.... ahh golf


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 16, 2021)

Cold, showery and generally crap weather to go alongside me ploughing it round Silloth this morning.
Probably would have helped to warm up rather than just walk onto the 1st tee.
Better than work so will look to bounce back with some practice time tomorrow.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 16, 2021)

Played at Broadstone with Gordon today, an excellent host as always. Everything bar the driver and hybrid was behaving really nicely and knocked it round for 38 points.

Having never played the course before I was very happy with that, especially as it included 2 of the dreaded blobs. Gross score was 82 for the 17 holes I finished, with the other blob being an 8.


----------



## Crow (Jun 16, 2021)

Senior's open at Northamptonshire County today, I scored 29 and thought I'd scored poorly but another 2 points would have got me into countback for 6th place in div.
Damn that blob on the second when I took an iron for safety and hooked it into the rough for a lost ball.
A nice 4 wood passed very close to the hole on the 6th for what would have been my first hole in one, made the two.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2021)

Great start yesterday.
1st. Birdie.
2nd. Par
3rd. Birdie
4th. Par
5th. Bogie.
6th-18th Absolute garbage.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 17, 2021)

I played Royal Lytham on Tuesday in a county ladies event, after a decent start I really struggled, I even took a penalty drop out of a bunker as the only way I could have possible got out was into deep rough, the ball was right against the revetted face and even 6 inches didn't give me any sort of decent stance, although I didnt have any disaster holes there were far to many 6s and 7s on my card. A worrying aspect of my game over recent rounds is an occasional tendency to squirt the ball to the right when hitting a straight forward iron shots I wouldnt say it is a s***k but the result is similar. I dont do it every time but when it happens it is very worrying and will turn a porspective par into a double bogey or worse


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 17, 2021)

Played Hoylake yesterday.  Nice layout.  Not absolutely top drawer as it’s just too flat but some super holes.  Clubhouse delightful too.

Shot 7 over with a triple bogey on the card so pretty good but not brilliant. 

The tees we played off were too short really and also, the greens were really slow which was a  shame as it meant a lot of the links shots couldn’t be played as intended and the run-off areas were negated too. I don’t think I would rush back to play again but am glad I’ve played there.

Birkdale today.


----------



## OnTour (Jun 17, 2021)

Cracking picture that, looks a lot more established these days   Handsworth 100% one to play, good setup and friendly staff. 

great to meet you and see the old clubs in action. 




Crow said:



			Played an Open at Handsworth Golf Club today, a course I've wanted to play for several years as it's one of the few Midlands courses that make it into Bernard Darwin's classic book, "The Golf Courses of the British Isles", first published in 1910.
The picture below shows the opening hole.  It doesn't look too dissimilar now, although the tee has moved back slightly and to the right so that there's a token carry over the corner of the pool.

Darwin describes the opening shot thus; "At the first there is a big pool on the right and a generous supply of bunkers on the left, so that the very first tee-shot has to be hit unpleasantly straight".
I've made a fool of myself on enough forum meets and the like that I don't worry about people watching, and my name and home club being announced over the speaker wasn't an issue.

Yet I still managed to hit the ground with my 3 wood about 6 inches behind the ball and send it towards the pool, I'd like to think it reached the pool but I fear it suffered the ignominy of only making it as far as the reeds.
Perhaps a case of too long and too much anticipation!

View attachment 37044


I scored a dismal 51 on the front nine and 39 on the back nine, but that doesn't include a hole NR'd as I lost a ball on the 11th.

In my group were two former members of Ullesthorpe GC, one of them a forumite, though he rarely posts now, @OnTour.

Handsworth lived up to the expectation and I really enjoyed the round, greens were running fast and true but had a lot of subtle breaks that I didn't see......
The Open price of £25 was a bargain and I recommend the course to anyone visiting the area.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2021)

Shouldn’t have bothered today

Due to pay 36 but could’ve walked off after 9. Stayed for 18 and some lunch.

Struggling with my depression again and if it was a course I hadn’t played before I wouldn’t have gone at all


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 17, 2021)

Board comp today, "Veteran's Cup" for the over 60s and it is a medal from the back tees.
Lying in 4th place and I think that is all the scores in.
I had 13 pars, 5 bogeys and 34 putts with no 3-putts. Played really well, but I would have liked to have holed a few more putts. Played with the winner.
I believe two decimal places off the HI for beating the 8th best score by two shots. Could be down to 3.2 for the weekend.
Here's the top nett scores.


----------



## RoninPanda (Jun 17, 2021)

Played Woodhall Hills for the first time as it's one of those I'm considering membership at. 

Really enjoyed the course and was looking like I might break 100 for the first time, had a nightmare at 14 to 16 with an 8, 9, 9, then realised in all the excitement of playing ok (for me) I'd forgotten to keep an eye on my blood sugars. Had a mars bar and finished par, bogey. 

The staff and members I met were really friendly and with 25% off 7-day membership currently it might be the one I go for.


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2021)

Played a seniors match at Whittlebury Park near Towcester today, a course I'd not heard of before, which is surprising as it's a really big complex with a lot more than golf going on and it's less than an hour away from me.
There are 3 loops of nine and a short course. Some of the widest fairways/first cut I've seen and I still managed to lose two balls in the first two holes. 

We had a really good match, all square on the 18th tee and halved the last, but the team lost 6.5 to 0.5.

The only downer was the continuous noise from nearby Silverstone, people who complain about courses near motorways should try playing Whittlebury Park!


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 17, 2021)

Played Birkdale today in glorious weather. Course absolutely immaculate and one of the finest links in these Isles. Only rivalled by Royal St George’s and Royal County Down. Eclipses many of the great Scottish links, certainly better than Muirfield which I played relatively recently. 

A fabulous day.  Genuinely incredible.  And most kind of the club to let our four ball play off the white tees as everyone was off 3 or below.  Played well, won the match 3&2 and shot 4 over with a double on the first par 3.  Played better than I scored.  Missed a lot of makeable birdie putts early on, mostly due to being a little scared by the rapid pace of the greens. 

A wonderful club, superlative links and a lovely day in great company.  Everything that is great about golf wrapped up in one day.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## The Dog. (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Curls (Jun 17, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Played Birkdale today in glorious weather. Course absolutely immaculate and one of the finest links in these Isles. Only rivalled by Royal St George’s and Royal County Down. Eclipses many of the great Scottish links, certainly better than Muirfield which I played relatively recently.

A fabulous day.  Genuinely incredible.  And most kind of the club to let our four ball play off the white tees as everyone was off 3 or below.  Played well, won the match 3&2 and shot 4 over with a double on the first par 3.  Played better than I scored.  Missed a lot of makeable birdie putts early on, mostly due to being a little scared by the rapid pace of the greens.

A wonderful club, superlative links and a lovely day in great company.  Everything that is great about golf wrapped up in one day.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. It is special and when you play well on a good day. Well. Golf doesn’t get much better than that.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played a seniors match at Whittlebury Park near Towcester today, a course I'd not heard of before, which is surprising as it's a really big complex with a lot more than golf going on and it's less than an hour away from me.
There are 3 loops of nine and a short course. Some of the widest fairways/first cut I've seen and I still managed to lose two balls in the first two holes. 

We had a really good match, all square on the 18th tee and halved the last, but the team lost 6.5 to 0.5.

The only downer was the continuous noise from nearby Silverstone, people who complain about courses near motorways should try playing Whittlebury Park!
		
Click to expand...

Played it not long after it opened 
In place of the "mansion" was a portakabin that housed office, shop and a very small changing room..
Fortunately there was nothing going on at the track when we played but you could see many of the buildings.


----------



## NearHull (Jun 17, 2021)

Yesterday.  Played with friends.  On the 7th tee , told them that this used to my favourite hole but now it’s my bogey hole as I seem to cut it too far right.  Hit a nice drive down left hand side of fairway and then hit a 115yd slam dunk, full toss for eagle.  It’s back to being my favourite hole.

Double bogey’d next hole, Si17 short par three.  Doh!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 17, 2021)

Sorry to admit I lost it a little today, first hole lipped out, 2nd hole, pin high in a bunker but up against the rim and not shot even with 6 inches, 3rd hole, topped into stream from ideal position, 4th hole lovely shot to green takes wicked bounce and ends up 20 yds from the green, I wasn't in the best shape mentally after that start and I struggled to cope with the ridiculous amounts of run culminated with 5 putting the 7th after being on the green in two. 8 points on the front nine, scored better with 16 on the back nine but apart from my driving the rest of my game was poor,  I duffed every wood of the grass and was glad to get off the course. Lots of our players are scoring really well woth all the run we are getting but i hate it, I never know whether to play the distance or try to land short and hope for a good bounce anyway going to get another 0.2 back after today. I have managed to go up nearly 2 shots in the last 6 weeks and still more of my better scores to come off.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 18, 2021)

Played superbly last night. 44 points, was absolutely buzzing when I came off, still am now 

Funnily enough my driving was average compared to how it's been recently, but was flushing my irons, and short game was very good. 

Was seriously considering chucking the game about 6 weeks ago, I was so bad. Had a lesson, totally changed my swing and pre shot routine, have been playing out my skin ever since!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 18, 2021)

Our club Seniors Open today.

My mate and I were best home pair neither of us played exceptionally well but we really gelled, all holes either net par or better.

One of the the best things about the day was the heavy rain forecast did not reach us but could be clearly seen just a few miles away. I had full waterproofs on from the off just in case.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2021)

Tain seniors open, 71 gross for 39 points no where near the lead, another what might have been round, 3 three putting missed lots of birdie chances, cut to 3.1 lowest I've ever been


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 19, 2021)

After a couple of rounds where my shots off the tee completely deserted me and resulted in me playing some horrendous golf I set out with two balls for 9 holes earlier today. With one ball I played as I usually would with driver etc and the other I just used my trusty old benross hybrid off the tee just to see how different my scores would be if I had to resort to it in a comp.

In the end I managed to address some of my driving demons and was actually striking it pretty well but my other ball scored pretty similar which is good news for me.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 19, 2021)

20 points yesterday in the weekly 9 hole comp. Didn't feel I played that well, so guess it's a positive to score like that with my B game. 

Second cut this week, pleased things seem to be going in the right direction.


----------



## Curls (Jun 19, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Played superbly last night. 44 points, was absolutely buzzing when I came off, still am now 

Funnily enough my driving was average compared to how it's been recently, but was flushing my irons, and short game was very good.

Was seriously considering chucking the game about 6 weeks ago, I was so bad. Had a lesson, totally changed my swing and pre shot routine, have been playing out my skin ever since!
		
Click to expand...

Lessons don’t work!!! 

That’s cool. 44. Bandit country 😂 Na well done chap I love it when a plan comes together 👍🏻


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 19, 2021)

Very, very scrappy 79 in the medal today. Net 70 (1 under) but for two absolute blow up holes could have been better. Double at the easy 10th after finding the face of a fairway bunker and missing the raised green. 

Not terrible, still under 80 but just annoying.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 19, 2021)

At last, an under handicap round of golf, first time this season. Didn't play well but 38 points is a step in the right direction.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 19, 2021)

Had a round at Muir of Old during my week's holiday in the Highlands, nice wee course but god it's some climb from 10th green to 11th tee - got gorgeous weather and liked the course a lot, though I hit the ball horribly.

So much so that I headed off to St Andrews academy range (accompanied by the missus) to check out what was wrong this morning - seem to have found something so happy with that. We went for a walk down the edge of the Old Course and Eden, looked really nice. Then we headed for a wee drive down to Kingsbarns beach, the course looked busier than I thought it would as did Fairmont where we had lunch.

Back home this evening we went out for nine holes on the Ashludie, one other group on the course - many holes ahead of us. Hit the ball well, I can live with my game (and score) on tonight's showing - while we've been away for a week the course has browned up a bit, which is something I heartily approve of.



View from the front of the 6th tee, Ashludie course at Monifieth Links.



Approach from the wrong fairway (18th) to the 10th green. Ashludie course at Monifieth Links.



Course is going brown, view from the 18th green - that's a couple of dog walkers in the centre of the pic. Ashludie course at Monifieth Links.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2021)

Booked a 3pm tee time so there was time for the hungover to subside - still only just made it. Thought I would play terrible due to that, but honestly was no worse than usual, apart from about 3 awful tops from loss of concentration. Managed an 85 for 35 points, so back to normal after struggling last weekend. Best thing was that after a shaky start I putted really well. It probably helped that the 24 hours of rain had slowed the greens up quite a lot, but 31 putts for the round is excellent compared to some of the rounds I've had there this year. Holed some really nice ones.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 19, 2021)

77 gross today 70 nett.
Went in four ditches so four penalty shots.
Three 3 putts.
Had a chance of a major in my 60s but just didn’t take it.
Bit frustrated with my putting and flyers.


----------



## IainP (Jun 20, 2021)

Singles knockout yesterday, giving 13 shots. Started fast with 4 pars, but that didn't rattle him, I then 3 jabbed the next (on in reg) to lose the hole to go back all square. He managed his game well, no real blow ups, I didn't so he deserved the win. I hit some cracking iron shots so very different from a few weeks ago, but some 2 way misses from the tee which cost me. Still most positive was lack of back pain, as that had flared up again midweek.
Mind if I had gone through I would have been giving 25 shots in the next game 😲


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 20, 2021)

Played this morning, knew it would be a wet one .. clubhouse leader is 14 handicapper with a net 62 😳 but early on it was mild, dry and windless. The breeze picked up and the rain was that light drizzle that just gets everywhere and makes your glasses useless. 
Played okay over my handicap started with 2 3 jabs, had 3 lip outs and one birdie. Funniest one though I pulled my iron on the par 3 landed in the new catering area with lovely new false grass pin high .. could have flopped it to 2 feet even over a punter with his pint! But it’s deemed OOB so had to shed 2 shots … Phil Mickelson never had this rubbish ( I am for banning internal OOB for medals .. now!) 
Otherwise got the putter back under control was a little sloppy in places .. but it’s looking promising


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2021)

IainP said:



			Singles knockout yesterday, giving 13 shots. Started fast with 4 pars, but that didn't rattle him, I then 3 jabbed the next (on in reg) to lose the hole to go back all square. He managed his game well, no real blow ups, I didn't so he deserved the win. I hit some cracking iron shots so very different from a few weeks ago, but some 2 way misses from the tee which cost me. Still most positive was lack of back pain, as that had flared up again midweek.
Mind if I had gone through I would have been giving 25 shots in the next game 😲
		
Click to expand...

25 shots? Are they playing @PhilTheFragger


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 20, 2021)

Level par 71 nett 67 lying in 2nd place . 2 2's


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2021)

Played pretty well today, shot 37 points with 3 blobs, managed to rattle the flag on our par 3 4th as well 🙈
Why is the game so simple when you're playing well


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2021)

Steady round of 34 points with no blobs..didn't play the par 3s well today - 3 over on them.
We have 5 and I made good pars on 2 but messy bogeys on the others..
First 2 tee shots were horrific but after that I drove quite well and my lag putting was on point.
May get a small cut, as may CVG who pipped me with 35 but the Mexican may go up a whisker despite shooting 36...
Its a tough old world....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Steady round of 34 points with no blobs..didn't play the par 3s well today - 3 over on them.
We have 5 and I made good pars on 2 but messy bogeys on the others..
First 2 tee shots were horrific but after that I drove quite well and my lag putting was on point.
May get a small cut, as may CVG who pipped me with 35 but the Mexican may go up a whisker despite shooting 36...
Its a tough old world....
		
Click to expand...

Winner winner chicken dinner…….except it’s pork tonight 😂😎


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Winner winner chicken dinner…….except it’s pork tonight 😂😎
		
Click to expand...

Whats for dinner?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 20, 2021)

Stableford comp this morning, but if drizzle but otherwise good conditions for scoring.

Tee to green was very good, some of the best ball striking I’ve had in a very long time. However I just couldn’t get the pace of the greens today, they were very slow after all of the rain and I was leaving the ball well short. What should have been 1 - 2 footers to finish off some holes were more like 5 - 6 footers, I made most of them but it just meant the pressure was always on. 

Ended up with 36 points, but it should have been 38/39 and could have been 41/42. Got a 2, so a bit of money to go on the club card.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy to report that I played today but there will be no increase in handicap as every round since the end of lockdown has ended with! 

It was a friendly game and not qualifying 😁😁


----------



## RoninPanda (Jun 20, 2021)

Had my own Sergio Garcia moment. Thought I could hit over/through a tree, hit the tree then rolled 10 yards behind me.

Handed in my membership form before the round so I feel the course was giving me a nice welcome!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2021)

9 hole card submitted over the weekend now has me at an all time low HI of 17.8

A few more low rounds away from achieving 16HI which is my target for the year!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2021)

Swift 18 before work...
Hit the ball well, didn't keep score but would have been mid to late 70s or thereabouts..
Still didn't play the par 3s well enough..2 over today..
Last 2 cards have been over handicap but I've been cut both times


----------



## Crow (Jun 21, 2021)

Seniors match at Brampton Heath, me and my partner won our match 4 & 3 but the team lost 5-3.

I played some of my best golf for a long time, think I'd have scored 43 points Stableford, here's hoping it carries over to the comp at the weekend.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2021)

2 over through 6, balling 

Quad bogey, double bogey, par.

Damn you golf


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 21, 2021)

Played Poult Wood this afternoon. It started damp. It got wet. Very wet. Swam round for 36 points. My water resistant bag is definitely only that! 

But probably my last round for a month before I start radiotherapy tomorrow so was always gonna go out today and enjoy it. Just hope it's drier next time I get out!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2021)

I finally came good today, albeit in a singles match, but 2 over on front nine which included a double bogey on a par 3, won the match 4 & 2


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2021)

We played Eyemouth. Cracking day. Shot 85 due to poor putting. Should have parred the sixth. What a amazing hole. Made it over chipped close and missed a tiddler of a putt. Monster 13th. 607 yards into a two club wind. We both played it off whites, what the hell. I parred it with a delicate chip off the back of the green got it close and made the putt, for once. The wife made a 7. 185 yard drive!


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 22, 2021)

Mixed Foursomes knockout match , receiving 3 shots , 3 down after 5 but then shot hole and won it and next then the 9th to be all square. Lost 10 but won 11 with a birdie and also 12. Won 12 to be 2 up but lost 16 and 17 to be all square. Looked like I'd pulled my tee shot out of bounds but hit a tree and ricocheted  back on to the fairway, 5 was good enoiugh to win hole and the match and through to Semis


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 22, 2021)

Played at The Berkshire today on the red course.  Had a belter of a hangover so struggled to do anything well apart from drive the ball. Ended up with 35 points and 3rd place but was a bad player all day.  Love that course and club - not far off as good as it gets.   Shame I could not do it justice but am not bothered really.  Have shot 67 there before which is 5 under and already have my name on the trophy.  Great day out though with a super dinner.


----------



## RichA (Jun 22, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Played at The Berkshire today on the red course.  Had a belter of a hangover so struggled to do anything well apart from drive the ball. Ended up with 35 points and 3rd place but was a bad player all day.  Love that course and club - not far off as good as it gets.   Shame I could not do it justice but am not bothered really.  Have shot 67 there before which is 5 under and already have my name on the trophy.  Great day out though with a super dinner.
		
Click to expand...

How appropriate, me old china.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 23, 2021)

Played in the weekday stableford this morning. We have one every week from April to September. Three over par and 37 points. Three birdies and six bogeys. Differential 1.9.
Big news is that I will have an HI of 2.8 (pending no PCC) giving me a playing handicap of 3 at my course. Not had to play off 3 for over 15 years and it was the lowest I ever got to.
Don't know how or what to feel about this - strange.
Pleased with my round today though.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Played in the weekday stableford this morning. We have one every week from April to September. Three over par and 37 points. Three birdies and six bogeys. Differential 1.9.
Big news is that I will have an HI of 2.8 (pending no PCC) giving me a playing handicap of 3 at my course. Not had to play off 3 for over 15 years and it was the lowest I ever got to.
Don't know how or what to feel about this - strange.
Pleased with my round today though.
		
Click to expand...

Where's your home course mate?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2021)

A social knock with CVG and an old mate.....
Staggeringly average front 9, a blob on the 6th where I hit most of the trees at least once....
Some decent play for 7 over 15 points.
On to the back and I was 1 over gross for the 9 standing on the 18th.
2nd birdie of the day for a level par back 9 and 38 points.
There were times, on that back 9, when golf just felt easy....it's going to bite me back soon....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2021)

Friendly four-ball today. I played like an absolute bellend. No feel for my chipping or putting, driving was all over the place and my iron play was as shonky as hell. I'm really surprised I finished with the same ball. I can't even blame the sausage and onion toasted sandwich before the game..... that was lush.


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Friendly four-ball today. I played like an absolute bellend. No feel for my chipping or putting, driving was all over the place and my iron play was as shonky as hell. I'm really surprised I finished with the same ball. I can't even blame the sausage and onion toasted sandwich before the game..... that was lush.
		
Click to expand...

A typical round then


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 23, 2021)

Out in the stableford tonight - shocking putting, line was decent but everything was five feet short or five feet long and driving (no idea where it was going) - back nine I started hitting the old Taylor Made mini driver off the tee which at least got me in play - incredibly I wasn't in last place 

Was oppressively clammy weather when we set off, but a breeze got up on way back and we had a welcome light shower for a couple of holes.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 23, 2021)

Birdied the par 5 17th. Driver, 8i, putt to a foot, in 💥

Don’t even get me started on the rest 👎🏻


----------



## Lump (Jun 23, 2021)

Pairs knockout tonight, giving 23 and 13 shots.
The 26index player was 4 over gross after 9 holes, he’d par’d all his 2 shot holes on the front 9.
Got stuffed 6&4. 
Utter mockery of the handicap system.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 23, 2021)

Lump said:



			Pairs knockout tonight, giving 23 and 13 shots.
The 26index player was 4 over gross after 9 holes, he’d par’d all his 2 shot holes on the front 9.
Got stuffed 6&4.
Utter mockery of the handicap system.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 23, 2021)

Shot 89 at Magdalene Fields to banish thoughts of last time I played there. Could / should have been better. Worst bit was the hole where walkers walk right across 20 meters in front of the tee. They have no concern about the golfers. One stupid woman stopped just to the right waiting for me to tee off. I waved her away and she said I kid you not " you won't hit me here". Ooooo I was tempted but waved her on much to her annoyance. Incredible 🙄


----------



## louise_a (Jun 23, 2021)

Had a 4BBB knockout, my partner started like a train, winning the first 3 holes, sadly i could not match her and due to me 3 putting twice and one of the opponents getting a net eagle after holing a putt from off the green we we soon level, on the back nice the girl with the nett eagle holes 3 or 4 long putts, including one for another nett eagle, we were 4 down with five to play and although my partner won 3 of the next 4 holes, another long putt holes on the last saw us suffer a defeat. My only contribution was 2 halves, pretty poor really.


----------



## Boomy (Jun 24, 2021)

Played Royal Lytham ⛳️ today. Good conditions, not sunny but dry and only a moderate wind (gusty at times though) Played 1 - 13 great, on for a super card annnnd then imploded 14 - 18 😫 Fab experience though and the course was superb, penal rough, great fairways and the greens were so true 🤩 I’ll be back to tame those finishing holes....


----------



## louise_a (Jun 24, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Played Royal Lytham ⛳️ today. Good conditions, not sunny but dry and only a moderate wind (gusty at times though) Played 1 - 13 great, on for a super card annnnd then imploded 14 - 18 😫 Fab experience though and the course was superb, penal rough, great fairways and the greens were so true 🤩 I’ll be back to tame those finishing holes....
View attachment 37210

View attachment 37211

Click to expand...

Played there last week, it was the bunkers that did for me, couldnt stray out of them.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 24, 2021)

Well what a strange round today in a medal comp, a birdie and 9 pars, sadly more than offset by 5 double bogeys, one triple and one quadruple, i had just one bogey. Nett result handicap up 0.1


----------



## Boomy (Jun 24, 2021)

louise_a said:



			Played there last week, it was the bunkers that did for me, couldnt stray out of them.
		
Click to expand...

I managed to avoid them for 14 holes 😣 then I seemed to play every darn shot into them! I monumentally fell  apart and lost more shots in 5 holes than the first 13 🙄 Really enjoyed it though, I’ll be going back to try again!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 24, 2021)

louise_a said:



			Well what a strange round today in a medal comp, a birdie and 9 pars, sadly more than offset by 5 double bogeys, one triple and one quadruple, i had just one bogey. Nett result handicap up 0.1
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like every game I play at the moment. Captains day last Saturday, 9 pars, 3 birdies, everything else was a double or triple. Tuesday in the mid-week Stableford. 9 pars, a birdie and too many doubles and a triple.
I can't seem to keep them off my card.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 25, 2021)

Played off the white tees for the first time at this course last night. The course was playing a bit longer due to the recent rains making it a bit softer and it being quite windy. 

When I got there the front 9 was backed up like the M25 on a hot Bank Holiday. So I started from the 10th. 

Played nicely for that 9. Made a couple of silly bogies trying a different chipping style which I quickly abandoned. Got round in just over an hour despite being stuck behind a 5 ball for 2 holes. 

Then got to the front 9 and had to wait for a two 2 balls to go off in front of me. 
It toom the first pair 15 minutes to play the fisrt hole. The second pair didn't fare much better and finally let me through on the 3rd. I was finally let through by the first pair after some arm waving, halfway down the 5th. By which time I'd lost the will to live. 

They were obviously not very good and looked like beginners, but my god it was maddening watching them potter about. They knew I was there and they were holding me up.

Anyway. Shot 83 which has brought my HI down to 10.8. Struck the ball reasonably well with my irons. Chipping and putting was a bit off compared to the last few rounds and my driver was back to being a bit spinney. 

Hopefully my baseline has settled in the mid low 80s. Which I would have been extremely happy with at the start of the year. A single digit HI is definitely on the cards with a bit of practice. Something that I would have thought impossible when I took up golf again last autumn. 

Playing Woodhall Spa later today which will be a real test of where my game is.


----------



## Crow (Jun 25, 2021)

First round of the singles handicap knock out this morning, against the club Captain.

I was playing the George Nicoll Pinsplitter irons, Uniroyal Arnold Palmer 1, 3 and 4 woods and one of my favourite putters, the Dick Greenway from Royal Colombo GC, Sri Lanka.

A poor chip on the first saw me losing that hole, hit the green on the par three second and a two putt par would have won me the hole but missed a 2.5 foot putt for par!
After that though my putting was very solid, I won the next four holes and was then able to play safe golf and won 7 & 5.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 25, 2021)

My first game with a fellow forumer this morning. Treeseeker was looking for a game in the East Mids on Arrange a Game thread. Hosted at my home club, Scraptoft. True handicaps would have seen me giving 17 shots so we made it shot-a-hole for his first time on a course that I can play backwards blindfolded. It was our own little pharts vs whippersnappers game.
18 shots looked over generous after some fine pars by Treeseeker on the front nine to be four up. I fought back well to be dormie one down after a birdie on 17th. A rather friendly three putts on the last by Treeseeker meant the match was halved. Very pleasant company and an enjoyable round. 
Shot of the day has to be Treeseeker's second to the 8th green that was played from the middle of the 3rd fairway! (and it is a long par four)


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			There were times, on that back 9, when golf just felt easy....it's going to bite me back soon....
		
Click to expand...

And it did today....
Horrific front 9 - no pars, 9 points, all over the place, hacking like a Fragger......absolutely nothing was working..
Got on the back 9 and had 17 points - what the hell is that all about?
Stupid bloody game..
CVG accumulated 40 points but it looks like just a 0.7 cut, The Mexican had 33 and it looks like he's going up a decimal point or 2
No change for me..
I'm actually quite heartened by the way I played the back 9.
After getting 9 points on the front it would have been easy to just give up
But for having no luck except bad on the back, things could have been better..


----------



## RichA (Jun 25, 2021)

Crow said:



			First round of the singles handicap knock out this morning, against the club Captain.

I was playing the George Nicoll Pinsplitter irons, Uniroyal Arnold Palmer 1, 3 and 4 woods and one of my favourite putters, the Dick Greenway from Royal Colombo GC, Sri Lanka.

A poor chip on the first saw me losing that hole, hit the green on the par three second and a two putt par would have won me the hole but missed a 2.5 foot putt for par!
After that though my putting was very solid, I won the next four holes and was then able to play safe golf and won 7 & 5.
		
Click to expand...

Nice looking putter. Looking forward to taking this one out on course some day. I know for a fact it hasn't seen a golf course in the last 40 years.


----------



## RoninPanda (Jun 25, 2021)

First round out with another couple of members to get my first score for my initial handicap. First time off the white tees there.

Started well, got to the par 5 6th, bladed the 3rd shot wedge way past the green. Or it would have been if it didn't hit a tree by the green and bounce kindly to about 20ft. Made a par.

I used up all my luck, made a 10 on the 7th and the rest of the round was appalling. Hopefully that round won't be the one that counts when I get my inital 3 scores in


----------



## Crow (Jun 25, 2021)

RichA said:



			Nice looking putter. Looking forward to taking this one out on course some day. I know for a fact it hasn't seen a golf course in the last 40 years.
		
Click to expand...

Nice hickory putter.

Alex Pirie & Sons had a Sure Shot model, although I don't know if they were around in the 1930s.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 25, 2021)

I played today and................................mostly got wet.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice relaxing social round yesterday following two weeks of Opens and club senior champs.

We were out nearly a hour after the last 3 in the Dorset Seniors Championship but we caught them up on the 11th. They finished 3 holes behind the ones in front of them at one satge I thougt they had sent out the cavalry to look for tehm as we spotted two buggies looking for them. One of them finished as the champion and another the runner up so it must have been pretty tense and every care taken.  

We watched quite a long discussion about what was the nearest point of relief for a path on one hole. Knowing the course well I personally reckon none of them got it right though. Nearest point of relief the majority of time is on one side of the path  with a horrid lie after the drop ( it is next to a par 3 and I often play off the path rather than take a drop).


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 25, 2021)

I played yesterday 

Round 1: 39 points
Round 2: 35 points
Round 3: 37 points
Round 4...... I was 4 over after 12, playing some incredible golf and then fatigue and tiredness set in a little and I ended up +14 but with a still respectable 37 points.

Some of the most consistent golf I've ever played and all in one day!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 25, 2021)

Just a lesson for me today, but the swing definitely moving in the right direction.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 25, 2021)

3 man team comp today and we got absolutely drenched. Most groups walked in or didn't even start but we stuck it out. The winners went out early and and had played 14 before the heavens opened so no surprise that they romped it. Clubs, head covers, shoes, waterproofs, gloves and bag all either on or against the radiators in preparation for an 8am tee time tomorrow.


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 26, 2021)

Played at Mid Sussex Golf Club yesterday,  the course was in excellent condition and they even arranged a fly past by the Red Arrows!


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2021)

Stableford off the blue tees today, scored one point on the first two holes and 7 points on the next two holes.
18 out and thought I might put a half decent score together, wrong, 13 back for 31 total.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 26, 2021)

Medal today, don't know what happened but I signed for a 84 gross (net 64) par 72


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2021)

Great day today. First round of the club championships. Groups are done in handicap order, but I had a nice group with two fellers I hadn't met before, but both were excellent company. I had a bit of a horror start, bogey, double, double, double, all of them with three putts. Felt like it was over before it began really, but I made a birdie on the 5th - that gave me hope which was quickly snuffed out by doubles on the 6th and 7th as well. Parred the 8th and then another birdie on the 9th somehow gave me hope that I wasn't totally dead. 44 front nine which was two over handicap I think.

Back nine was just so much tidier. Four pars, four bogeys and just the one double, so the end result was net level par! By the time I handed my card in there were only two people who were under net par, so I was sitting 3rd. Plenty of people still to play after me though, so we'll see. Tee times for tomorrow are done in gross order I believe, but an 84 should mean I don't have to get up _too_ early thankfully! And another round like today and I should be right in contention for the net prize. 

My fellow group members didn't fare so well unfortunately. One had a cracking front nine bar one triple, but he lost the plot on the back and ended up 8 over or so. The other just never got going and didn't make a par until the 15th (and 18th). But both top blokes and we had a great day.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 26, 2021)

Stableford at ours, off the back blocks. Course is stunning but the second cut is brutal - as bad as I’ve ever seen anywhere - and the breeze was up, making it a real test. So I was really pleased to sign for 36 points, especially as the wheel looked like coming off on the back nine.


----------



## IainP (Jun 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Great day today. First round of the club championships. Groups are done in handicap order, but I had a nice group with two fellers I hadn't met before, but both were excellent company. I had a bit of a horror start, bogey, double, double, double, all of them with three putts. Felt like it was over before it began really, but I made a birdie on the 5th - that gave me hope which was quickly snuffed out by doubles on the 6th and 7th as well. Parred the 8th and then another birdie on the 9th somehow gave me hope that I wasn't totally dead. 44 front nine which was two over handicap I think.

Back nine was just so much tidier. Four pars, four bogeys and just the one double, so the end result was net level par! By the time I handed my card in there were only two people who were under net par, so I was sitting 3rd. Plenty of people still to play after me though, so we'll see. Tee times for tomorrow are done in gross order I believe, but an 84 should mean I don't have to get up _too_ early thankfully! And another round like today and I should be right in contention for the net prize. 

My fellow group members didn't fare so well unfortunately. One had a cracking front nine bar one triple, but he lost the plot on the back and ended up 8 over or so. The other just never got going and didn't make a par until the 15th (and 18th). But both top blokes and we had a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Well played. Could you resist checking how the 'Facebook posters' faired? 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2021)

IainP said:



			Well played. Could you resist checking how the 'Facebook posters' faired? 😉
		
Click to expand...

lol, not fussed. One of them is not even a member of our club I don't think.


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 26, 2021)

Handicap will be cut to 17.5 tomorrow morning as a result of todays card and my lowest index ever.

Hopefully keep it up


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 26, 2021)

36 hole comp. Plenty of nutrition, compression boxer shorts, change of socks and clothes between rounds, anti chafing cream gallons of fluid and a total of 40000 steps today with an added two dog walks. 

It’s an early night tonight.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 26, 2021)

Broke 80 today for the 3rd time... Shot a +7 round of 77.  I was 7 over on the front 9 and came back in level par....first time I've ever parred a whole front/back 9.

Now if I could cut out the stupid 3 putts.....


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Badly, very very badly 👎🏻


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 26, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Badly, very very badly 👎🏻
		
Click to expand...

It will come good, tough out there today.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 27, 2021)

Shot a net 68 today -4.. Captains prize round 1 a major.
Only 7 shots behind the winner 27 hcap who had 9 pars.
64 by a 38 capper was second but it was max 32 cap or he would have shot 58.
WHS seems to be throwing some stupid scores in .
I just can’t beat a 61.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 27, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Shot a net 68 today -4.. Captains prize round 1 a major.
Only 7 shots behind the winner 27 hcap who had 9 pars.
64 by a 38 capper was second but it was max 32 cap or he would have shot 58.
WHS seems to be throwing some stupid scores in .
I just can’t beat a 61.
		
Click to expand...



We had a 24 handicap win with 48 points.  He had 47 standing on the 18th tee and threw in a triple for a single point. 

Hes a mate of a guy playing with us today. Apparently hits it a mile. Gives up when he throws in a few bad holes so only really has good and poor rounds. The kinda guy the new system probably doesnt grasp.  Scores 81 or 101.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2021)

As our track is in use by England Golf for their U18 Championship this week, 24 of us members toddled up the road to Camberley way and played Pine Ridge.  My first time playing it and a pretty darned excellent Pay and Play track I thought.  Had a nice knock of 9 over - so one under my PH.  

Then back to home track to walk round and watch the 2nd round of the England under 18s championship.  Some absolutely superb golf from the youngsters, topped off by our very own Lottie Woad eagling the last to finish the day at 8 under and in the lead.  Cut from 132 to 40 for two rounds tomorrow.  I’ll be watching.

https://www.englandgolf.org/english-under-18-championship-day-two-eagle-finish-gives-woad-the-lead/

It’s live through England Golf on YouTube, their website or Facebook pages of both EG and Farnham GC, plus packages from the first two days.  Worth watching these youngsters play the game.  Boy are the good.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 27, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			We had a 24 handicap win with 48 points.  He had 47 standing on the 18th tee and threw in a triple for a single point.

Hes a mate of a guy playing with us today. Apparently hits it a mile. Gives up when he throws in a few bad holes so only really has good and poor rounds. The kinda guy the new system probably doesnt grasp.  Scores 81 or 101.
		
Click to expand...

I have played with this lad though.
He’s a good player ,god knows how he got 27 cap.
This sort of thing is causing a lack of trust in the system.
Going on the comments yesterday.


----------



## Curls (Jun 27, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			36 hole comp. Plenty of nutrition, compression boxer shorts, change of socks and clothes between rounds, anti chafing cream gallons of fluid and a total of 40000 steps today with an added two dog walks.

It’s an early night tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Back up back up, compression boxer shorts?! What’s the thinking there? Must admit I’d never even heard of them til your post 🤷🏼


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Curls said:



			Back up back up, compression boxer shorts?! What’s the thinking there? Must admit I’d never even heard of them til your post 🤷🏼
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he ate too much


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 27, 2021)

Curls said:



			Back up back up, compression boxer shorts?! What’s the thinking there? Must admit I’d never even heard of them til your post 🤷🏼
		
Click to expand...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077VWKPQL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_F71HVW3KEEWP6KSSHHVP?psc=1

They stop chafing and rubbing.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 27, 2021)

Curls said:



			Back up back up, compression boxer shorts?! What’s the thinking there? Must admit I’d never even heard of them til your post 🤷🏼
		
Click to expand...

I’m a hairy man and hairs, warmth, and sweat aren’t a great combination for my skin. I only weigh 72kg but what fat I do have gravity has sucked it to my nether regions!
But yes it’s to stop the rubbing on humid days.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2021)

Curls said:



			Back up back up, compression boxer shorts?! What’s the thinking there? Must admit I’d never even heard of them til your post 🤷🏼
		
Click to expand...

Not sure backing up is an option wearing compression boxers


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 27, 2021)

Medal today, played the first 9 terribly. Pulled it together and played the back 9 in +3 gross to finish on handicap.

Another one of those “could have been” rounds which is getting a bit frustrating.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2021)

Just played the back 9 this morning before work...jeez it was rank weather...!
Misty, verging on fog, heavy drizzle and a wind gusting to 20+ mph...just not nice to be out in...

So I thought I'd just knock it round in 1 under par..you know, just for the giggles....

What a stupid bloody game this is.....


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 27, 2021)

after yesterday's score my HI went down from 17.7 to 16.6,

played the Sunday rollup with a playing handicap of 13, (course handicap 18) managed a gross 86,


----------



## IainP (Jun 27, 2021)

On the 10th tee today, decent 2 under hcp first 9. Is a dog leg right and I'm standing outside the markers. Make the swing and the tee marker flies out the ground 😲 One of those wooden blocks with a spike. Me & FC's eyes followed the tee marker so didn't follow the ball. Figured must have been a cut, and located ball the right fairway pot bunker. LW out, wedge onto green then a 25 foot putt for a bizarre par!
Driver seemed okay. Managed to hang in there for a gross 79, -3 nett. Won't be troubling the prizes but happy to finally put a round together. Though it will knock out a score differential of 3.6, so index may well increase.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Great day today. First round of the club championships. Groups are done in handicap order, but I had a nice group with two fellers I hadn't met before, but both were excellent company. I had a bit of a horror start, bogey, double, double, double, all of them with three putts. Felt like it was over before it began really, but I made a birdie on the 5th - that gave me hope which was quickly snuffed out by doubles on the 6th and 7th as well. Parred the 8th and then another birdie on the 9th somehow gave me hope that I wasn't totally dead. 44 front nine which was two over handicap I think.

Back nine was just so much tidier. Four pars, four bogeys and just the one double, so the end result was net level par! By the time I handed my card in there were only two people who were under net par, so I was sitting 3rd. Plenty of people still to play after me though, so we'll see. Tee times for tomorrow are done in gross order I believe, but an 84 should mean I don't have to get up _too_ early thankfully! And another round like today and I should be right in contention for the net prize. 

My fellow group members didn't fare so well unfortunately. One had a cracking front nine bar one triple, but he lost the plot on the back and ended up 8 over or so. The other just never got going and didn't make a par until the 15th (and 18th). But both top blokes and we had a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Round two of the Club Champs. Started off really well this time, I think I was one under handicap after eight holes and already mentally planning my victory speech; until the 9th when I had a wild tee shot, lost it and had to play from the provisional - I hit an excellent 7 wood onto the green and only made double bogey so not too bad, but I doubled the par 3 10th as well with a shocking tee shot. It just became a struggle from then on of bad tee shots, I hung in there with some hard fought bogeys, but the wheels well and truly fell off on the 14th when I managed a triple bogey, followed by a poor double on the 15th. 16th gave me a little hope despite another poor tee shot I stiffed a 100 yard wedge to one foot to rescue a tap-in par, but finished bogey, double to end 5 over for the day and the championship. 

It was only good enough for 15th in the nett competition, but the winner was 3 under so I would have had to go some to beat that anyway. Arguably I'm happier about coming 21st in the gross competition with my 84, 89, as that's probably higher than I would have expected to finish in that one.

Most importantly had a lovely weekend and met and played some really decent guys. This is the first drawn comp since I joined so was a great opportunity to get to know a few people. 👍🏻


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2021)

4BBB open at Arcot Hall today. Really enjoyable course in Northumberland that tends to go under the radar. Despite heavy rain yesterday the course was in excellent condition. It's a good test but fair. Anyway, drove very well on the whole but other parts of my game were up and down. At times very good, at times not good. Hey ho. All very enjoyable though.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 27, 2021)

Only managed to get to the pitch and putt this weekend with the boy. Which was a nice antidote to begin beaten up at Woodhall Spa on Friday. 

Started with a double, then two pars. Got back to even on the 4th with a one bounce and slam dunk hole in one. I even called it mid flight. The wife and boy couldn't have been less enthusiastic. 

Finished the round 1 under. Which is the first time I've gone round there under par.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 27, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			I’m a hairy man and hairs, warmth, and sweat aren’t a great combination for my skin. I only weigh 72kg but what fat I do have gravity has sucked it to my nether regions!
But yes it’s to stop the rubbing on humid days.
		
Click to expand...

I have been wearing the Step One boxers .
They are fantastic for this,
Not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 27, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			I’m a hairy man and hairs, warmth, and sweat aren’t a great combination for my skin. I only weigh 72kg but what fat I do have gravity has sucked it to my nether regions!
But yes it’s to stop the rubbing on humid days.
		
Click to expand...

Could have written those words about the hair myself. For me...Wahl to the rescue...got it all under control now, with the missus's help for those difficult to reach places. Plenty of anti-chafing cream and go commando (even in shorts) for the 36 holes comps. Hmmm - maybe too much information given here. Could be the shiraz talking.


----------



## Curls (Jun 27, 2021)

Wow. 

There’s no judgement here gents. Great sharing. 

Now never tell me any of that again 😂


(I did ask!!!!)


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 27, 2021)

Played at Delapre Golf Club today.

Started with a birdie and things were feeling good. I'm currently striking the ball lovely, putting well, chipping well.....

Made another birdie on the 6th, couple of near miss putts too, +2 for the front 9. 

Played the back 9 just as nicely, made another birdie, annoyingly 3 putted the tricky 17th and bogeyed the last, coming in +5.

All combined for my lowest ever gross score of +7, 76 (par 69). Got 44 points off 15 handicap and hoping that the good run can continue for the foreseeable future.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 27, 2021)

Played yesterday for the first time in two weeks after a little lay off with my back. 

Went to the range before hand to hit a few balls to make sure I could still make contact and get rid of the truly awful shots.   Glad I did too as there was some of those and I realised how strong the wind was hitting into it. Came in handy when clubbing later in the day. 

Was playing well front 9 but hit the flag plumb centre and a little on the firm side on the 9th with my par putt to go 2 over. 
Stated that way till the 14th. Wheels started to come off. Boged that. 
15 good drive but found an old divot in the light rough. Could only gouge it into the green side bunker and took 2 to get out. Awful double. 
Another dropped one on the short 16th and my decent score is fading. 
Bird par finish for 5 over. A nearly round. Few bad bits of luck but those are the breaks. 

Was great to be back out there. Greens were lightening and I rolled it well most of the day. Out for a quick round with my mate tonight and they were spiking the greens.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 27, 2021)

It was our Championship today and I won!!  unlike most recent rounds I kept calm and played steadily with a morning round of 84, In the afternoon I scored 39 on the front nine and 44 on the back thanks to a triple bogey 6 on the last, I think adrenalin got the better of me because I took my 125 yds club and flew the green and out of bounds (about 150 yds or more).
So delighted and also had 2 good rounds which has reversed the trend of my handicap going up.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 28, 2021)

I finally found something resembling a golf swing yesterday, still a few bad shots in there, and the short game was below par, but as I've not practised it at all, it wasn't a surprise. 10 par's show signs of a recovery, the two quad's and the double show there is still work to be done....


----------



## JamesR (Jun 28, 2021)

Played awful golf on most of the back 9 on Saturday, but then found something on the last couple of holes.

Then played a scratch knock out match yesterday, and won 3 & 2.
Only 1 putt missed from within 6 feet (for a birdie), level par back 9 and into the quarter final, where I'll meet a +1 handicapper.

On Saturday I played with a +4 handicapper, who hits it a mile (310 average on trackman according to one of our pros). Absolute pleasure to watch. I hit a decent ball, carrying 250-260 with a good one, but he takes lines I'd never dream of. Think I'll nickname him Wilco.


----------



## Curls (Jun 28, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Played awful golf on most of the back 9 on Saturday, but then found something on the last couple of holes.

Then played a scratch knock out match yesterday, and won 3 & 2.
Only 1 putt missed from within 6 feet (for a birdie), level par back 9 and into the quarter final, where I'll meet a +1 handicapper.

On Saturday I played with a +4 handicapper, who hits it a mile (310 average on trackman according to one of our pros). Absolute pleasure to watch. I hit a decent ball, carrying 250-260 with a good one, but he takes lines I'd never dream of. Think I'll nickname him Wilco.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. We have one of those too. I played against him last year and on 14 he hit an awful drive, came out of the heel, sounded terrible with a really poor flight. He was disgusted with it. I nutted mine. Did him by a foot. 

Proudest moment ever 😂


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 28, 2021)

Another wayward day off the tee, frustrating as the rest of my game was pretty good, especially my putting. 

Normally get away with it at my place but with the grass growing as well as it is now the rough has become unusually penal.

Think I'm going to have to book another lesson as its ruining my rounds and enjoyment at the moment.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 28, 2021)

Shot an 89 at Bootle yesterday, while it doesn’t sound anything, if you seen my last few scores you’d understand why I’m posting...

I took both the g425 driver and g400 5 wood out the bag. Played with this thing even a charity shop wouldn’t take, and hit it quite well 🤦‍♂️ 

Gonna book in for a much needed and belated lesson 🤞🏼


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 28, 2021)

Got a late call up to play in our scratch matchplay knockout tournament due to a last minute drop out. Top 16 players from Club Champs make it in.

Won 3&1 in the 1st round against someone off a 3 handicap. Then beat the 1st seed, who plays off +2, 4&2 in the quarter finals. He was 6up through 9 (5 under par) in his 1st match when they decided to call it a day 🤣 so I went out there with a “don’t get embarrassed” mentality. Quickly piled the pressure onto him by hitting fairways and greens and probably the finest round I have ever played. 

I think the occasion got to me a bit, and fell 4&2 to the eventual winner in the semi final (vs a scratch handicap) but very proud really. These boys are serious golfers and for a moment, I was matching up to them.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 28, 2021)

Two rounds over the weekend - both in the 80's! First time I've done that in a while. 

86 Sat
88 Sun

Considering there were a few penalties in there too, feel like I really am trending in the right direction now.

Just need to break 86 a few times and get those scores in my best 8 and I should be nearing my target of 16 HI by the end of the year!

Only annoyance at present is going well over 9, but dropping off by 4/5 shots on the back 9 - need to build up a tad more consistency and ill be there!


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 28, 2021)

louise_a said:



			It was our Championship today and I won!!  unlike most recent rounds I kept calm and played steadily with a morning round of 84, In the afternoon I scored 39 on the front nine and 44 on the back thanks to a triple bogey 6 on the last, I think adrenalin got the better of me because I took my 125 yds club and flew the green and out of bounds (about 150 yds or more).
So delighted and also had 2 good rounds which has reversed the trend of my handicap going up.
		
Click to expand...

Big congratulations!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 28, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Played awful golf on most of the back 9 on Saturday, but then found something on the last couple of holes.

Then played a scratch knock out match yesterday, and won 3 & 2.
Only 1 putt missed from within 6 feet (for a birdie), level par back 9 and into the quarter final, where I'll meet a +1 handicapper.

On Saturday I played with a +4 handicapper, who hits it a mile (310 average on trackman according to one of our pros). Absolute pleasure to watch. I hit a decent ball, carrying 250-260 with a good one, but he takes lines I'd never dream of. Think I'll nickname him Wilco.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I play with two big hitters a bit.
They take lines I could not even attempt.
Their ball striking is fantastic.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2021)

Another rank weather day...is this late June or Mid-November? 
Played pretty well, 19 points out.
Kept it going until about the 16th and i think fatigue just kicked in..started to struggle.
Dropped 4 shots on 16 and 17 but gave myself a talking to and parred the 18th for 34 points total.
Not really that bad in the conditions.
Must have had some serious rain in the night as we actually had puddles in some bunkers


----------



## DRW (Jun 28, 2021)

Been struggling, measured swing and was about 10 out to in. been shooting high 80s/90s and losing lots of balls.

Lots of practise to change the path a bit more neutral, feels mental still but a work in progress. Last few games back to low 80s. Handicap back to 8.9 from a high 9.6, the new EG app and WHS works great.

Need to get rid of the approx 3 doubles in the round, rather 4 to 6 of doubles plus variant.

Played Hawkstone, shot 80 for a scoring diff 9.00.

Played Ganton 34 holes on a day trip, brilliant weather and millionaires golf in the evening, got back home to bed just before 1am. Shot 82 for a 9.2 scoring diff.


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2021)

Returned to Whittington Heath today, the course where I played my first Old School Challenge match with Bigfoot, garyinderry and dan2844 just over 5 years ago and the love affair with vintage clubs began.  

Today was a Seniors Open and in the bag I had 1980s Mizuno White Fang woods (it was raining so didn't want to play wooden woods), 1970s Slazenger Ambassador irons, a Harold Bird & Son wedge from that first set 5 years ago, and a Slazenger Ambassador putter.

Started well and had 20 points after nine, a couple of wobbles on the back nine saw me on the 18th tee with 35 points.  
The 18th is a long par 4. I pulled my tee shot into the rough but played a good recovery and had an 8 iron to the green, shanked it into the deep rough! 
My first and only shank of the round and I was still on my original ball at the time, dropped one down and played 5 to the green but couldn't hole the long putt so blobbed.  
Annoying but still one of my best competition scores of the year.

I saw some proposals a few years ago for the remodeling of Whittington Heath after HS2 has gone through and they were pretty poor in my eyes, water features and the sort of malarkey that doesn't suit a heathland course, more like The Belfry.  Luckily what I saw today was much better and the course should be very good when finished.

Below are pictures of the old and the new clubhouses.  The old one is to be saved apparently, if they can find somewhere to move it brick by brick.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ploughed my way round this morning.

 Flat calm and hot was obviously way out of my comfort zone, give me a 2 club breeze and low teens temps any day.

Fancied my chances of level par or better on the drive to the course and warmed up hitting it nice. Then golf bit me on the arse as soon as I walked on the 1st tee 

Played this game long enough that I should have known what was going to happen....


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 28, 2021)

Crow said:



			Returned to Whittington Heath today, the course where I played my first Old School Challenge match with Bigfoot, garyinderry and dan2844 just over 5 years ago and the love affair with vintage clubs began.  

Today was a Seniors Open and in the bag I had 1980s Mizuno White Fang woods (it was raining so didn't want to play wooden woods), 1970s Slazenger Ambassador irons, a Harold Bird & Son wedge from that first set 5 years ago, and a Slazenger Ambassador putter.

Started well and had 20 points after nine, a couple of wobbles on the back nine saw me on the 18th tee with 35 points. 
The 18th is a long par 4. I pulled my tee shot into the rough but played a good recovery and had an 8 iron to the green, shanked it into the deep rough! 
My first and only shank of the round and I was still on my original ball at the time, dropped one down and played 5 to the green but couldn't hole the long putt so blobbed. 
Annoying but still one of my best competition scores of the year.

I saw some proposals a few years ago for the remodeling of Whittington Heath after HS2 has gone through and they were pretty poor in my eyes, water features and the sort of malarkey that doesn't suit a heathland course, more like The Belfry.  Luckily what I saw today was much better and the course should be very good when finished.

Below are pictures of the old and the new clubhouses.  The old one is to be saved apparently, if they can find somewhere to move it brick by brick.

View attachment 37280

View attachment 37281

Click to expand...


Really enjoyed that day.  Cracking wee course.  Perfect course for the vintage clubs as it's not a sloggers course if you play the right tees.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 28, 2021)

Shot a great 81 net 66,today, could have been better, couldn't it always. A six on the opening 1st, a par three, and a six on the easy 7th, where I smashed a 8 iron way over 150 yards through the green ????????? then dropped a nine iron dead centre and two putted.

But.....the wife was going along really well and ended up with.....a 98 !!!! THe 100 barrier has been broken. With a lost ball on the 8th, how???? Lord knows, we just couldn't find it. It landed in fairly short grass. And four putts that lipped the holes. So there's anther six shots. Anyway...the 100 has been broken.


----------



## Wildboy370 (Jun 28, 2021)

Played in the royal Liverpool open day Today. What a great experience, all the staff made you feel very special. Course was in it’s always impeccable condition. Laid out as 2014 course n Sunday pins. You really got to just appreciate how good the pros are. The new championship 17th could be a game changer in 2023. Only short but boy do you need to be accurate. A very special day, thanks to Royal Liverpool and the staff.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2021)

Played my KO ties for the club champs last night, its scratch off the very back tee. Was a nice evening with an easterly. Played well on the front 9 considering he is off +3 and carried the ball at least 50 past my Sunday best. AS at the turn, but once back into the wind the diff really showed, lost 10, 12,13 andv14 as he easily reached the green in reg including the par 5 10th with an iron still where I was driver ,3 wood and still 40 yards short. Lost 4/3 which was not a surprise as I was effectively giving away 6 shots to someone far better. This kid could play. The sound off the strike was amazing  and he,s not the best youngster at the club either. Only downside was you could hardly get a word out of him, at least he didn't have a caddie like one of the other matches my mate played in against another young lad off +2, he said the never spoke to him at all and he got humpedvas well


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 29, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Played my KO ties for the club champs last night, its scratch off the very back tee. Was a nice evening with an easterly. Played well on the front 9 considering he is off +3 and carried the ball at least 50 past my Sunday best. AS at the turn, but once back into the wind the diff really showed, lost 10, 12,13 andv14 as he easily reached the green in reg including the par 5 10th with an iron still where I was driver ,3 wood and still 40 yards short. Lost 4/3 which was not a surprise as I was effectively giving away 6 shots to someone far better. This kid could play. The sound off the strike was amazing  and he,s not the best youngster at the club either. Only downside was you could hardly get a word out of him, at least he didn't have a caddie like one of the other matches my mate played in against another young lad off +2, he said the never spoke to him at all and he got humpedvas well

Click to expand...

I would class that as a win, young lad that good should be thrashing you..👍


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I would class that as a win, young lad that good should be thrashing you..👍
		
Click to expand...

He did


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 29, 2021)

My playing partner and I won 2&1 in a match for our club’s senior team yesterday … and the club won 5-3.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 29, 2021)

This game just does your head in sometimes. Played Saturday, 38 points, struck it well & kept in on the short stuff off the tee (apart from one hole) - played Sunday in a comp, 26 points, felt I was holding the club the wrong way round, had the full repertoire off the tee (hook, push, slice, top, sky) and barely found the short stuff


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 29, 2021)

Out for nine holes on my own at 5pm tonight - Three ball in front of me called me through as I putted on first green and after that there was nobody in front, or soon after, behind me. Don't know what to think of my game at the moment - shambolic but manageable would be a good description. But it was nice weather out there and I kind of scrambled it round reasonably OK.

I've been hitting all my drives right recently and on the ninth tee with nobody around and plenty of room I hit four tee shots - first three went straight right - not in any trouble but all off the fairway - suddenly thought about whether I was aiming correctly so teed a ball up and put my head cover on the line I should be aiming at a couple of feet in front of my ball - lined up to hit over that and it landed in the middle of the fairway. Felt like I was aiming miles left though.

Round the nine holes in an hour without ever rushing and wandered home to watch the second half of the football.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 29, 2021)

County Seniors league match versus Staffordshire at my home club playing with my regular partner. halved the morning foresomes  and 3 down after 8 in the BB in the afternoon. Woke up and he won the next 2 and I birdied the 11 to square it all up , then won 13 with a par, 14 and 15th with birdies and they conceded my birdie putt on 16 for a 4&3 win with team winning overall


----------



## Sats (Jun 30, 2021)

Played Ashford with @chrisd and two of his friends, lovely round minus the rain and what I was producing off the tee! Ended up losing on the 17th but it was very enjoyable.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2021)

Sats said:



			Played Ashford with @chrisd and two of his friends, lovely round minus the rain and what I was producing off the tee! Ended up losing on the 17th but it was very enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a pleasure to play with you and an enjoyable game with my friends


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 30, 2021)

18 on the Ashludie tonight - 41 out 41 back with only a couple of drives well hit, took the SIM D Max driver to confirm it is getting sold - absolutely hate the sound it makes.

Irons were much better than recently and I putted pretty well for first time in a while. Light breeze from the south east and absolutely lovely weather - was mainly a pleasure. 

And missus won the ladies comp for the second Wednesday running.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2021)

Well today was a heck of a day 

Wife decided to sign up and do the 72 hole challenge for Macmillan Cancer - I was politely informed that I would be joining her 😂😂😂

First round started at 6:30 , finished the last round at 19:00 - it was tough , mentally towards the end as the energy was drained , but chuffed to finish


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well today was a heck of a day

Wife decided to sign up and do the 72 hole challenge for Macmillan Cancer - I was politely informed that I would be joining her 😂😂😂

First round started at 6:30 , finished the last round at 19:00 - it was tough , mentally towards the end as the energy was drained , but chuffed to finish
		
Click to expand...

At LB?


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 30, 2021)

Played 18 at Buckingham tonight, +9 on the front and +3 on the back. 

The good form continues......


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well today was a heck of a day

Wife decided to sign up and do the 72 hole challenge for Macmillan Cancer - I was politely informed that I would be joining her 😂😂😂

First round started at 6:30 , finished the last round at 19:00 - it was tough , mentally towards the end as the energy was drained , but chuffed to finish
		
Click to expand...

Do you bother keeping score for that or just hack your way round quick as possible?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 1, 2021)

Midweek stableford for me tonight. A very odd round, was either picking up pars for net 3 points or blobbing holes. Ended up with 28 points.

Thought I'd gotten the driver back under control after the first few holes but it had given up on me by the 6th and it cost me for the remainder.

Course was in great condition though, as good as I've seen the greens.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 1, 2021)

Midweek stableford last night at Silloth GC ⛳️  Finished mid table, best round and score to date (even with 2 zero pointers on the card) so happy with that 😊 Beautiful night for a knock, very little wind and the sun was shining.



On the Par 3 9th tee



On the Par 4 4th tee, blind shot towards the mill.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Do you bother keeping score for that or just hack your way round quick as possible?
		
Click to expand...

“Hack” 🤔

Yes keep score par 70- the wife scored 83 , 80 , 81 and 88

I scored 75 , 72 , 69 and 79


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			“Hack” 🤔

Yes keep score par 70- the wife scored 83 , 80 , 81 and 88

I scored 75 , 72 , 69 and 79
		
Click to expand...

Fair play for the third round being your best, I'd have imagined they just get progressively worse each time.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Fair play for the third round being your best, I'd have imagined they just get progressively worse each time. 

Click to expand...

Great scores @Liverpoolphil - fair play on 4 in a day!

I know a few who have done it as a scramble before - must have been a long day!


----------



## Curls (Jul 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			“Hack” 🤔

Yes keep score par 70- the wife scored 83 , 80 , 81 and 88

I scored 75 , 72 , 69 and 79
		
Click to expand...

Hacker 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2021)

Curls said:



			Hacker 😂
		
Click to expand...

Christ, you really can't say anything on here without someone wilfully grabbing the wrong end of the stick can you? Obviously I just meant it as in having a quick swipe at the ball to get round quicker.


----------



## Curls (Jul 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Christ, you really can't say anything on here without someone wilfully grabbing the wrong end of the stick can you? Obviously I just meant it as in having a quick swipe at the ball to get round quicker.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahhaha, tbf I read it in the spirit it was intended 😂 Just tickled me that LP would be thinking “hacker?!?! ME?!?!”

No, you don’t get away with much around here 😉


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2021)

I'd love to do a 4 in a day thing like that but the amount of money spent on medical bills would be considerably more than I would raise....


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Absolutely fell apart last night. 

A bogey would have been amazing on some holes 

3 shanks.. 3! 2 OB....

Just keep reminding myself that I love golf...


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 1, 2021)

37 points in the Seniors stableford comp. Scored on every hole, so happy with the consistency.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 1, 2021)

Out for a casual eighteen after work, driving is still pretty suspect and hardly got a putt to drop, amount of tiny tap ins was unreal, 83 blows which is one worse than last night when I holed a good few decent putts - I'd say every bit of my game except putting was better tonight. 

Worked out though that I've not been following through completely and when I made a point of concentrating on that I was hitting everything but the driver much better, nice baby draw on the majority of shots - may have to go out again tomorrow night to confirm that I can do it from the start of a round.

Absolutely lovely out there tonight.


6th green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 1, 2021)

Played the first round of our club knockout this evening, weather forecast was a bit iffy but it turned out to be a lovely evening in the sun.

Playing a guy off 11 so not too far apart in handicap, but I started like a rocket and was 6 up after 7 holes. I was playing really well and got to the turn in 4 over gross to still be 6 up. I then had a few dodgy holes and was 2 up on the 17th tee, won this hole so 3&1 overall which I am delighted with.

Overall I played really well, didn’t get into any danger apart from putting one on the ditch which sits in front of our 9th green. Ended up on 77 gross which is my best score at the course and my lowest since returning back to playing regularly.

Heading home very happy!


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 1, 2021)

Knocked out of the seniors singles knockout today … lost 3&1.  Had a putting lesson yesterday and putted well today … pity that the other elements of my game failed to show up.  OK first half and so all square at the break … then a poor second nine.  Oh well, my pp and I are still in the doubles.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 1, 2021)

Played Penrith GC ⛳️ tonight.. a game of 2 halves.. dreadful front 9, marvellous back 9 but struggled off the tee with the driver all night 😣 Beautiful night for it though 🌤



Par 3 9th tee looking across towards the Lake District


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 1, 2021)

46 points for me today, absolutely everything went right.


----------



## richart (Jul 1, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			46 points for me today, absolutely everything went right.
		
Click to expand...

perhaps strengthen your grip ?

That is some score, and I bet you were very popular.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 1, 2021)

very pleased to have a sub handicap round today, the highlight being holing a 7 wood for out of a bunker for an eagle 2 on our 2nd hole


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 2, 2021)

richart said:



			perhaps strengthen your grip ?

That is some score, and I bet you were very popular.

Click to expand...

Very good 😀

I've gone from 19.9 to 14.7, so my PPs will get their own back.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 2, 2021)

Fun round this evening.  New personal best with 6 birdies. 

Was 3 under through 9 holes and decided to keep the foot down. 10 is water left and ob right. Lay up is the smart play to leave 165 in.  Driver can leave a short iron in  hand. Pulled into water. Dropped shot there. 2 doubles followed. Birds on 16 and 17 to get back to level. 
18 was into the teeth. Pulled slightly and had to punch my approach from 190 into the front bunker.  This 15 short of a large green with pin at the back. 3 shots to get out and made triple for 3over. Haha  I cud have got it out easy enough but was really trying to get it back to that pin to make the par. 

Should be disappointed but not at all. Hit the ball great and putted well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2021)

Just played the back nine after work today, with my dad. I was absolutely abysmal. Bad shots, bad decisions, and bad luck as well. Shot 49 with only one par, 11 points. Worst I've played all year I think. I supposed I wasn't focused or taking it that seriously and I did lose a couple of shots trying things I wouldn't try in a proper round.. but still, it was bad.

On the flipside my dad played well. We normally give him two shots a hole (although his true handicap would be in the 40s somewhere I think), and this time he managed 16 points. First time he's scored on every hole. Last time out I think he only managed that over 18 holes! Great improvement for him and I was really pleased. His gross score was only 5 worse than mine!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 2, 2021)

Manchester and district comp at Pike Fold today, not a great start with 3 double bogies in the first 6 holes, but played the remaining 12 in just 4 over for a respectable gross 85 and a top 8 score so should get a little cut overnight I think.


----------



## Junior (Jul 3, 2021)

74 in the midweek competition,  1 under gross in a friendly last night , and just as I've found a strike and a bit of form I'm missing the next 2 weekend comps.  Beverly races today and inlaws next weekend.   May have to chuck in some general play scores via the app.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2021)

Another hugely inconsistent knock yesterday.
Started off with banks of mist rolling in and out..you could see hundreds of yards and 10 seconds later no more than 75..
Didn't last long and there was nobody within 3 holes either side of us..
Start2d the round with 7 straight...........5s
And not a badly played hole in sight.
Some very dodgy bounces followed by some even more dodgy lies and it seemed like the Golfing Gods had it in for me...
12 points out without really playing that badly..
Back 9 picked up a bit, holed a long putt for a 2 on 16, parred 17 and 18 and finished on 29 - 8 of those on the last 3 holes...
Index is up to 7 meaning an extra shot off the whites..
Not sure I can get another shot back before Captain's Weekend but you never know....


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 3, 2021)

9 hole comp yesterday, played well enough for 18 points, but could have been so much better, 2 holes my putts did a 180 degree lip out, another 3 holes my putts were left literally within an inch of the hole. Only one bad shot I can remember, 2nd shot on par 5 7th shoved into bushes for the only blob of the day.

Seem to be playing pretty consistently at the moment, which is pleasing. Long may it continue!


----------



## Crow (Jul 3, 2021)

Played at Cavendish GC yesterday with the Collectors Society, one of my favourite courses. Hickory 4BBB against the MacKenzie Society.
I'd gone out for a quick practice Thursday evening and played some awful golf, must have got rid of all the bad shots as I played decent for me at Cavendish.
Won our match and the overall result was a tie.
Great day's golf.

15th green in the foreground and 4th green in the background.




Looking down the 16th fairway with the clubhouse in the background.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2021)

Club Captains Day - gross 69 , 2 under par for 41 points , will prob just make top 5😂


----------



## Brammall Mac (Jul 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played at Cavendish GC yesterday with the Collectors Society, one of my favourite courses. Hickory 4BBB against the MacKenzie Society.
I'd gone out for a quick practice Thursday evening and played some awful golf, must have got rid of all the bad shots as I played decent for me at Cavendish.
Won our match and the overall result was a tie.
Great day's golf.

15th green in the foreground and 4th green in the background.

View attachment 37352


Looking down the 16th fairway with the clubhouse in the background.

View attachment 37353

Click to expand...

“Decent for me” doesn’t cover it Nick. You played superb golf and deservedly thrashed us!  Great day though…


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2021)

Went back to Haste Hill for the first time this year, for the July medal. Same old same old though - shocking front nine and then start playing some decent golf on the back nine when it's too late. 49 out, 42 in, and that was with a 7 on the 18th. Ended up with a net 74 (6 over). Damage was already done by the 4th hole after the bogey, triple, double, triple start. Just like old times. At least I managed a birdie on the 13th (the easiest hole mind you).


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 3, 2021)

Played Silloth today, got lucky with the weather. Loved it, loved it and loved it as did Hid, will be back.😉😁


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 3, 2021)

The missus wanted to go out for a hit after she finished work this afternoon but forecast didn't look good - we were due to tee off at 4pm and it was predicted to rain from 5 so we decided to take a chance and see if we could get nine holes in on the Ashludie course.

Glad we did, it was lovely out there, if anything a little over warm and muggy, and I hit the ball as well as I have in a very long time, everything felt solid. As we putted on ninth green at just before 5pm it was beginning to spit rain and soon after we'd walked the 800 yards home it started raining properly.

Gone from hating playing golf a couple of weeks ago back to loving being out there.



Second green and third tee, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links, photographed from side of fourth tee.



Third green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links.



Approach to fourth green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



Ninth hole, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 3, 2021)

Captains Day stableford. up early doors for a 250 mile ride from Workington to home, then 18 holes.

2 birdies at the turn then the rain started and I lost the putter leaving a few short. finished with 3 pars to sign for 39 points, happy considering there was 2 non scoring holes in the round


----------



## IainP (Jul 3, 2021)

Not sure played is accurate, golf is a cruel mistress 🥴 Was looking forward to an away match but just couldn't string things together. Felt like fog in the head, I'll probably blame the heat. Sure it's the biggest defeat I've had. But..the team won
So there is no "I" in team tonight 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Club Captains Day - gross 69 , 2 under par for 41 points , will prob just make top 5😂
		
Click to expand...

Beaten by someone in the last group who got a 45 points 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 3, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Played Silloth today, got lucky with the weather. Loved it, loved it and loved it as did Hid, will be back.😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Far too many visitors getting to play the course in calm conditions this year 😃
Glad you enjoyed it, superb place to play 👍


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 3, 2021)

Dodged the rain which had been forecast. 
Really enjoyed it, links golf at its finest 😁



saving_par said:



			Far too many visitors getting to play the course in calm conditions this year 😃
Glad you enjoyed it, superb place to play 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GG26 (Jul 3, 2021)

Yesterday evening played in our seniors matchplay knockout against my usual playing partner to whom I was giving 8 shots.  He played the best I have seen him play and was 5 down after 5 and ended up losing 6&5.  I didn't play that bad and I was net one under through 3, 4 & 5 and lost all three holes!

Stableford board comp today and continued with my recent average scoring to end up with 29 points.  Now that we have settled down with the WHS, there are no unusual scores coming in.  Last week the comp was won with 39 points and today first and second had 40 points and were playing off of 2 and 1.


----------



## IanM (Jul 4, 2021)

Played yesterday,  and after a run of form  I was shocking 😳    

JCB tomorrow morning,  I'm on their range early on... need to get the feeling back or I'll be losing lots of balls


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 4, 2021)

Friendly 4 ball this morning and played some reasonably steady golf for a 4 over 74 which I am happy with. Nothing daft, just sensible and taking my medicine.


----------



## Crow (Jul 4, 2021)

Utter tripe.

Four-putted the first green, which set the tone for one of the worst day's putting I can remember, 41 putts!  

Chipping was similarly dire, 12 chances to get up and down, made none of them.  

Shanked lost ball on three consecutive holes.  

Scored 101.  

As I said, utter tripe.


(But I'll be out there again tomorrow.   )


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 4, 2021)

1 over par coming around the turn in today’s medal.

9 over par on the back 9. 

🤷‍♂️ 🤔 

Stupid game.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 4, 2021)

Board comp today. Beat my 8th best score by 3 shots to get a 0.3 cut to 2.5 (given no PCC). Played great - 3 over par - my 3rd best score in my record. Still some scores to come in and I am lying in 22nd place with 36 points and 3 shots behind lowest gross prize. Geez its tough playing off the lowest handicap you've ever had when you're on the high side of 60.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2021)

Friendly 4 ball yesterday with a mate and his 2 kids who are both better than me...
A real Auld Pharts vs Whippersnappers  - 2 58 year old against a 20 and a 15.
I'm, shall I say, between drivers at the moment so just for the giggle I took out my Great Big Bertha from '97 - about the same size as a modern 3 wood.
Hit some half decent drives with it - the sound and feel would be enough to put it back in the bag but the distance is down on my 3 wood sadly..better than any modern driver..
Played a 4BBB stableford which is the format for the upcoming Captain's Weekend..
4 points down at the turn, us Pharts turned up the heat, coming back with 23 points to take them by a couple of points..39 won't be near the prizes but it's respectable.
Good fun afternoon


----------



## louise_a (Jul 4, 2021)

should have been Captains prize today, sadly the greens were flooded when we were due to start and so the comp was cancelled, c'est la vie, off to Delamere Forest tomorrow that should be fun, don't think i have played there since I partnered Liverbirdie in a mixed 4BBB


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2021)

Lovely time at Close House today, Filly course. Weather stayed kind, thunder heard on the 17th green, got off the 18th before the rain came. Course in lovely condition, played well on the whole. PP hadn't been there before and loved it which was an added bonus. A really good days golf.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 4, 2021)

Stableford comp today, weather was kind to us and we didn’t have any rain at all.

Started terribly and was 12 over after 7 holes. Played the rest of the round in +2 and finished with 37 points overall (14+23).

Would be nice to have a good front 9 at some point.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hadn't intended going out today but also hadn't been out on Monifieth Medal for a while so headed out for a few holes on our bigger course tonight.

I'm hitting the ball very solidly considering where I was a couple of weeks ago when i had no idea what I was doing. Driver not perfect but it's getting there, irons, fairway and hybrid all working well. Played holes 1-4 out and 16-18 back - four pars, two bogeys and a double at the 4th where I hit the only shot I was disappointed with - weather was forecast to be mist turning to fog so had my wee Fuji xT2 camera with me and took some pics - weather didn't quite behave the way I wanted it to for pics (I wanted much thicker fog for that).



1st green, Monifieth Medal.



4th green, Monifieth Medal.



16th green from the side, Monifieth Medal.



and looking back down the 16th from behind the green, Monifieth Medal.



18th tee, Monifieth Medal.

Surprisingly warm out there - Loving golf at the moment.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 4, 2021)

I had a lesson yesterday which went quite well. But haven't been able to spend any time on the range in between the lesson and playing this afternoon. 

Tried my best to stick to it playing this afternoon, and almost did, bailing out on a few shots. I did however shoot a new return to golf PB, although it was a bit frustrating as there was definitely a sub 80 to be had. Shot 81, for 38 points. 

Was level through 6 having holed nothing. Then as we turned back towards the club house on 7, the weather changed from a gentle breeze to a strong wind and the rain started. 7,8 and 9 were tough playing in heavy rain and wind, didn't play them well resulting in two bogies and a missed 12" putt for double on 9 😭. All for an outward 9 of 40. 

A steady but not spectacular back 9, again holing nothing and making a couple of silly bogies attacking holes I knew I shouldn't, resulted in 41 coming back.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Witnessed a hio by our resident single figure geriatric. It was either 137,142 or 147(I’ve had a few since). He hit a 6i right down it’s throat. Bounce bounce in. Boss! 

I played the bogey comp, finished A/S, shame as hitting a fair amount of decent shots. Still, should be a green dot on the dashboard coming up


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lovely time at Close House today, Filly course. Weather stayed kind, thunder heard on the 17th green, got off the 18th before the rain came. Course in lovely condition, played well on the whole. PP hadn't been there before and loved it which was an added bonus. A really good days golf.
		
Click to expand...

You got lucky with the weather. I drove up from Leeds yesterday afternoon and the rain was biblical at times.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 5, 2021)

Club Champs at Lilley Brook.
Shot a very pleasing 75 in the first round and went out in the 3rd last group on Sunday. Only been at the club since April and 75 was my best to date off the whites, but yesterday I shot 73!
Finished 7th overall and took the best nett over two days prize.

To say I'm chuffed is an understatement, played some really nice, no drama golf.

Handicap was 6.2 but I'm now 5.3 !


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 5, 2021)

Captains Day at Raven this weekend.

89 - just off the pace for me - but ill take it.

I managed to win closest to the pin in 2 - for a box of balls! (more context is here - see golf irritations)


----------



## Boomy (Jul 5, 2021)

Played in a Cup 🏆 comp at the club yesterday annnd only went won it 🤩  We tee’d off midmorning which had the worst of the weather by late morning, links golf with rain storms and the wind picked up just for safe measure. Battled on, I knew I was scoring well but tried my best to ignore it and play hole by hole.. kept it steady with only 2 bad holes coming in - shot a gross 78 (par 72) (40 out, 38 back) Really pleased with a win so early back to the game and my handicap is coming down steadily 😊 Onwards and downwards 😁 Did you play yesterday @saving_par ?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Played in a Cup 🏆 comp at the club yesterday annnd only went won it 🤩  We tee’d off midmorning which had the worst of the weather by late morning, links golf with rain storms and the wind picked up just for safe measure. Battled on, I knew I was scoring well but tried my best to ignore it and play hole by hole.. kept it steady with only 2 bad holes coming in - shot a gross 78 (par 72) (40 out, 38 back) Really pleased with a win so early back to the game and my handicap is coming down steadily 😊 Onwards and downwards 😁 Did you play yesterday @saving_par ?
		
Click to expand...

 Great shooting 👏🏻  You must of got some funny looks in the clubhouse carding a 62 in them conditions 🤦‍♂️😆

I looked at the forecast and decided against driving up. 50 nrs makes me think I made the right choice 😅


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2021)

I've actually gone up 0.1 after my round on Saturday. Obviously just coincidence as a round went off my record and was replaced by a fractionally worse one - but it made me nostalgic for the old system.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 5, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Played in a Cup 🏆 comp at the club yesterday annnd only went won it 🤩  We tee’d off midmorning which had the worst of the weather by late morning, links golf with rain storms and the wind picked up just for safe measure. Battled on, I knew I was scoring well but tried my best to ignore it and play hole by hole.. kept it steady with only 2 bad holes coming in - shot a gross 78 (par 72) (40 out, 38 back) Really pleased with a win so early back to the game and my handicap is coming down steadily 😊 Onwards and downwards 😁 Did you play yesterday @saving_par ?
		
Click to expand...

Well done on the win, impressive score 😃

Been on nites this weekend so no golf for me.

Couple of games planned midweek but having a couple of weeks off comps due to shift rota and working out how to break course record to be competitive 😉

Just joking on the last one, well played again and it's obvious you are enjoying your new club. Brian and his team have got the course in tremendous condition, as good as I have seen it in my time here. 

Just hoping last night's rain hasn't taken the sting out of the course, I really enjoy it when it's bone hard and links golf how it should be played.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 5, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Great shooting 👏🏻  You must of got some funny looks in the clubhouse carding a 62 in them conditions 🤦‍♂️😆

I looked at the forecast and decided against driving up. 50 nrs makes me think I made the right choice 😅
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, thankfully I've had more congratulations than funny looks so far I think  Although I have had a bit of banter around wearing a sombrero  I'm new back to golf after a 10+ year break so am still *very* hit and miss at the moment but trending in the right direction, handicap index steadily coming down with a couple of recent big drops  My best score round Silloth was 90 prior to yesterdays 78 so as you can see, very hit and miss - things just came together (or a complete fluke ha ha)

Yeah, a load of people walked off during the heavy rain and I think it stopped a few going out. We were on the 7th when it started so just battled on and thankfully it did settle after the initial deluge.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 5, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Well done on the win, impressive score 😃

Been on nites this weekend so no golf for me.

Couple of games planned midweek but having a couple of weeks off comps due to shift rota and working out how to break course record to be competitive 😉

Just joking on the last one, well played again and it's obvious you are enjoying your new club. Brian and his team have got the course in tremendous condition, as good as I have seen it in my time here.

Just hoping last night's rain hasn't taken the sting out of the course, I really enjoy it when it's bone hard and links golf how it should be played.
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you  As i've just posted above my best score prior to yesterdays 78 was a 90 so a bit of a personal jump and hopefully something I can maintain/build on going forwards. Big handicap cut as well, onwards and downwards 

Really enjoying it, an absolute pleasure to play it and call it my home course  It is in such good condition, the greens were super fast even with the rain. I don't think yesterdays rain will have taken much out of it tbh as it will have soaked in super quick - the rough might be up a bit more though ha ha


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2021)

Spent the morning chasing a little white ball around a field...it's resemblance to golf is tragically overstated


----------



## Curls (Jul 5, 2021)

36 hole club champs. Bled bogeys Saturday with a few worse holes for good measure. Awful score and for once not down to my putting which was definitely better than average on the quickest greens I’ve played in a long, long time. 

Sunday started well then wheels came off in the frankly ludicrous rough. Not just thick and deep but just off the fairway, stray 10 yards off the short stuff and it’s gone. Was getting it just wide, just out of position all weekend long. Frustrating. 

Couldn’t find my ball on 9 so N/R’d at that point aaaaaand...

came back in level gross. Was never in trouble. Anyone would think I was getting in my own way 🤔 

Weekend of matchplay coming up, scratch Saturday and handicap off yellows Sunday. Should be a lot more fun than this weekend, if I go in the rough I can just walk away and let my partner carry me. As Paul McGinley would say several hundred times, there’s no future in it Ewan.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 5, 2021)

Played at Forfar in Mixed Greensomes and steady light rain all the way round.. PP had a fantastic F9 with 26 points and we had 20. Ended up 42 for them and 38 for us, great start to what promises to be a fun week, they were brilliant company. Just hope weather improves 😉😁


----------



## Dando (Jul 5, 2021)

Got an invite to play the heritage at the London club.

The course was tough! They’ve been narrowing the fairways and letting the rough grow (apparently this is all part of their bidding process for the Ryder Cup) plus there was a good 3 club wind.

Managed an ok 32 points to win my group but my driver is now on the naughty step and I was hitting my 2 iron on a lot of holes.

We let a 2 ball through and as they walked past us we realised it was John Regis and Steve Backley!

One of the guys I’m my group hit the ball a country mile but was a bit wild- he saw more bushes than an 70’s porn star


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2021)

It was a seniors board comp today and me and big Victor ( Meldrew) was joined by Little Victor and Maggert.

Although my driving was not brilliant everything else was clicking. After 8 holes I was sat on 19 points.I was full of confidence and promptly pulled one OOB. Fortunately it’s a long walk from 9 to 10 so I literally reset. Ticked over nicely and promptly chipped in from 10 yards for a 2. My short game inc putting was excellent. Til I got to the next hole, looked up when chipping and topped it through the green. A 20 ft putt got me 2 points. Lo and behold I did exactly the same on the next having pulled me drive to the left again. A second blob. Stood on the 18th tee I had 36 points. It’s a long par five and I put my third in a greenside bunker. I had 20 yds to the pin which was 10 ft above I dropped me bunker shot 12” from the pin. A tap in five finished me on 39 points. 41 points won it 😖 two flippin blobs cost me gold letters.
That aside chuffed with the two and looks like Ave finished second in the comp, hcap will be cut so chuffed about that. Was strange coz big Victor seemed to be playing really really well so the other two lads were encouraging him. He was 20 ft from the pin on the last and had that for a birdie and 40 points. He left it 4 ft left and lipped out his putt for 38 points. He looked devastated when i told him I had done him. 😁


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 5, 2021)

4 & 3 winner in a board competition, had to give 7 shots but sealed it with a birdie.

onto the Semi final next


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 6, 2021)

9 hole medal, 41 gross less my 8 shots put me on top of the leader board, another cut expected


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

I was rammel.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 6, 2021)

Mixed Foursomes at Kirriemuir and after a steady 20 points going out came home in 26 for 46 total. Dodged the forecasted rain until the last 3 holes. Had heard it was described as quirky but apart from being on the short side thought a fine example of James Braid's work


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 7, 2021)

Played Mitcham yesterday with my school old boys golf society.  Nice course.  Managed 15 holes before the heavens opened.  36 points, but 38 won it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2021)

Went down to South for a few days playing a well known open venue,then open at ballater and Edzell. Played great round the links, but rubbish at the two parkland, 77 and 78 gross not much good off 3, not going to effect my handicap alas, could do with going up a couple of shots. Oh and it rained most of it so got soaked


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2021)

Midweek Stableford today..not off to the best of starts with 2 bogeys but settled after that..
Greens were like lightning an we had many 6 foot putts coming back..
A moderate breeze wasn't helping much either
15 points out and an encouraging 19 back with a birdie on one of the toughest holes.
Currently leader in the clubhouse but Hell will have to freeze over if 34 points is going to win it..


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 7, 2021)

Out tonight for 18 holes on the Ashludie, the wife was playing in the Ladies' comp and I was just having a hit. Weather was strange - not a breath of wind for the first half dozen or so holes and very warm - the sun came out briefly as we played the fifth and it was incredibly hot for those few minutes, kind of wish it had stayed like that as I hit my approach close and knocked the putt in for my only birdie of the night, though i had a few other good chances. 

The rain over the last few days has softened the course more than I expected and there were a couple of times I under clubbed. Was in three green side bunkers and got up and down twice so that bit of the game is sound. A bit of a breeze appeared as we played the 7th and it cooled down a fair bit - Generally hit the ball well and it was a nice walk.



5th green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



17th green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links, with the road to Carnoustie in the background. Photographed from the 11th tee


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 8, 2021)

Went out last night for a hopeful 18 before the footy at a course I'm playing in an invitational at on Sunday. A single was out ahead of me and a fourball ahead of them. After a few holes the guy ahead told me the 4ball had no intention of letting anyone play through so did i want to join him. 

Had a lovely knock with the auld fella and after starting out quite frantically (tripled the first) the slowed pace really helped my game out.

Was dreading Sunday as I'd been in terrible form recently but I just hit the driving iron off every tee bar the first yesterday and was really happy with the results, even off the back tees.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 8, 2021)

32 pts in a stableford comp. last night - FOUR putted the 8th after being on the green (Par 5) and only about 12 feet away for 3! 
Then on the last stupidly tried to drive the green and lost my ball, made 4 with the provisional. 36 would still have fallen 4 short of enough to win.

Had a missed call on my phone when I finished.
It was Golf Goodies...

https://fb.watch/6CtWM5RMB8/

I'd only gone and won a brand new Stroke Lab 7 putter!

And England won.

What a night


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 8, 2021)

Play three over the weekend.

Sunday - South Chesterfield - Great course. Set up to allow golf ie did not loose a ball. Played well. Avoided the torrential rain by 10 minutes!!!!
Monday - Abbeydale - Awesome place. Best greens for a very loooooooong time. Played rubbish. Big dust up with one of the lads (he's got a screw loose). Cracking night of the beer, we left the nutter in on his own.
Tuesday - Sickleholme - Great course. The lad we (two of us) had the dust up with went home the previous night and we've agreed he will not be coming again, as this is the second time he's done this to us. It felt like a huge black cloud had finally been lifted from us. Played great golf and had a brilliant day.

For the first time in years I cannot wait for next years trip.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Play three over the weekend.

Sunday - South Chesterfield - Great course. Set up to allow golf ie did not loose a ball. Played well. Avoided the torrential rain by 10 minutes!!!!
Monday - Abbeydale - Awesome place. Best greens for a very loooooooong time. Played rubbish. *Big dust up with one of the lads (he's got a screw loose).* Cracking night of the beer, we left the nutter in on his own.
Tuesday - Sickleholme - Great course. The lad we (two of us) had the dust up with went home the previous night and we've agreed he will not be coming again, as* this is the second time he's done this to us.* It felt like a huge black cloud had finally been lifted from us. Played great golf and had a brilliant day.

For the first time in years I cannot wait for next years trip.
		
Click to expand...

I can't be the only one who wants more details on this?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Midweek Stableford today..not off to the best of starts with 2 bogeys but settled after that..
Greens were like lightning an we had many 6 foot putts coming back..
A moderate breeze wasn't helping much either
15 points out and an encouraging 19 back with a birdie on one of the toughest holes.
Currently leader in the clubhouse but Hell will have to freeze over if 34 points is going to win it..
		
Click to expand...

Hell got a bit chilly as 35 won Division 1. We had a PCC of 2.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I can't be the only one who wants more details on this? 

Click to expand...

I'm more intrigued as to how loose this guys screw must be if Crazyface is describing him thusly 🤔


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 8, 2021)

Chugging along OK in a Seniors’s 4BBB today, 22 going out and then 1 3 pointer on the next 4 so looking for 42/43 points. However 14/15/16 I had 4/3, 4/3 AND 2/5, 11 points 3 holes. Finished with a couple of 2 points for 46 points.

We were leading in The Clubhouse but early days but hopefully may get a prize!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2021)

Best round for ages.  Dropped 8 shots and scored 38pts.  But off our front tees which have CR of 70 (2 under par) and as I lose a 7.6 (from 1st August last year!) my HI goes *up* by 0.175.  Ah well.

I really don‘t like playing off our front tees in a WHS qualifying round as it doesn’t feel 2 shots easier than off our back.  But good news for me is that I was nice and steady and left a handful of shots out there (the four 3 putts from the 9th especially grate)


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 8, 2021)

Hit it for 37 points and chuffed to bits. We played in a fiddle. Front 9 back 9, overall and nearest pins. A PP won the front on 21 points.he parred the 10th for another 3 points. He scored 6 points on the last 8 holes. It really was a case of the wheels falling off. Tough to watch.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 8, 2021)

Played Beau Desert yesterday, weather was fine when we set out but after 5 holes the heavens opened with thunder and lightning,  it was an open and apparently they had sounded a klaxon but we were right on the far side of the course and never heard it. We got absolutely soaked and after 2 more holes we were told that we had to stop playing until they released the field. Stood around waiting and then when we could set off again there were 4 groups waiting to play the same hole. Then it started raining again, that did us and we walked in. The greens were flooded really should have cancelled but we were one of the last out so they were obviously reluctant to do so.
In complete contract today I played Hillside, lovely weather, a joy to play such a great course. i hit the ball well both days but was let down today by my putting, finished with 3 pars though, which was nice.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 9, 2021)

Ist ever bogey free round this morning, a 6 under 66.

Level out and 6 under back, a shock after ploughing it round on Wednesday 🤔

Unfortunately decided beforehand we weren't bothering to put a card in 😭🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Ist ever bogey free round this morning, a 6 under 66.

Level out and 6 under back, a shock after ploughing it round on Wednesday 🤔

Unfortunately decided beforehand we weren't bothering to put a card in 😭🤣
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting dear boy, always the way without a card isn't it 😉


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 9, 2021)

Another four and a half hour round last night. For no other reason than people faffing around and the whole group seemingly needing to be no more than 10ft away from each other for the whole round. 

To the golf. Played a local course that I'd not been to for a while as my place was full and I'd forgotten to book.

Swing changes are coming along nicely and I'm starting to gain a bit of distance off the tee. I just need to commit to them when on the course and not steer approach shots. It was interesting to play somewhere different, and try to figure out what club to hit, and on what line with a different shot shape and distance increase, compared to when I've played there previously. 

Didn't feel like I played particularly well, but actually scored not too bad apart from a triple and two doubles. Putting was especially difficult as the greens were terribly slow. 

It all added up to 83. Which was a surprise as I thought I'd be closer to 90.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2021)

Super- steady round today..
Standard bogey on the first but very steady after that.
A nice birdie on my front 9 nemesis hole (6th) and turned 3 over with 19 points.
More super-steadiness on the back but had a double on my back 9 nemesis hole(17th) to finish +7 for 37 points and a probable 0.4 cut.
3 or 4 putts looked in all the way before somehow defying gravity and missing.
Had one of those bunker shots that flew 10 yards and stopped on a sixpence - shame the pin was 15 yards away...


----------



## Crow (Jul 9, 2021)

Played the Slazenger Bobby Locke irons this evening with John Letters driver and Slazenger Pinehurst putter.

The irons have a "+" stamped on the sole and I was told this signified a stronger loft for better players. They are indeed four degrees (or a full club) stronger than similar clubs of the time, early 1960s.
I could understand that, if the lengths were standard but they're also a 1/4" longer than I'd expect so basically they're just marked one club down, eg the 6 iron is actually a 5, and I moan about modern manufacturers taking the mickey!

The funny thing is that they missed a trick on a gap wedge, the PW is 48 degrees while the SW is 57 degrees so there was space for another club. Come on 1960s marketing gurus, get your act together!  (I stuck a 51 degree PW from another set in the bag for my round)

Anyway, after all that waffle, the irons played really well, scored 39 points and short game was decent for a change.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 9, 2021)

Was at the Army Championships today, stood watching a guy play the 16th (par 3) at Saunton West when he got a hole in one, the same guy got a hole in one at the same hole on Monday. How rare is that.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 9, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Was at the Army Championships today, stood watching a guy play the 16th (par 3) at Saunton West when he got a hole in one, the same guy got a hole in one at the same hole on Monday. How rare is that.
		
Click to expand...

I saw on fb a bloke who played Shishkine on Arran and got a HiO on the 11th there... twice... on the same day! Said he went out and bought a lottery ticket that night.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 9, 2021)

Being playing in Scottish Mixed Pairs all week at Forfar, Kirriemuir, Strathmore, Aylth and Landsdowne at Blairgowrie today. 2 rounds of BB, Greensomes and one Foursomes. Had 200 points for the week and picked up the Tullibardine Trophy for best Foursomes score at Kerrimuir, 46, for the week out of 203 pairs, think we came in top 20 overall. Congrats to the winners the Beetons from  Woodhall Spa with 212.
Hid and me on the 18th at Aylth 😁😁


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 10, 2021)

Played yesterday at Disley with a good mate from my last place. He usually gives me a sound beating, but not yesterday. He was well off form. He plays off seven and I'm a wild 13. But I was really steady and putted really well and got a lot of "great shot" calls from him. I actually felt sorry for him, for the first time EVER. Nothing was working for him. He still fought back with four straight pars at the death but I held on for a  34 points to 31 victory.  With a birdie at the first (par 5) after missing the eagle putt.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Played yesterday at Disley with a good mate from my last place. He usually gives me a sound beating, but not yesterday. He was well off form. He plays off seven and I'm a wild 13. But I was really steady and putted really well and got a lot of "great shot" calls from him. I actually felt sorry for him, for the first time EVER. Nothing was working for him. He still fought back with four straight pars at the death but I held on for a  34 points to 31 victory.  With a birdie at the first (par 5) after missing the eagle putt.
		
Click to expand...

Are you seriously going to leave us hanging with the story about that bloke you fell out with??


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 10, 2021)

Competition this morning. Have never struck the ball so well and had it under so much control. If the putter was a touch warmer, it could have been unreal….but ended up signing for -2, 70….and the first time I have ever broken par


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 10, 2021)

Was meant to be in the comp but had an ultimatum from the missus to be home by 10am (we have a 5 week old baby so its fair enough). Got out at 6:55 by myself and was home for 9.30!

Played pretty well for me, went round 12 over (CH of 17) and 7 or those dropped shots were from 3 holes.

In a week I've gone from dreading embarrassing myself in an invitational comp tomorrow to actually feeling pretty confident about my game. Hell, even the driver was going vaguely in the direction I intended!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 10, 2021)

Friendly 4 ball at a course I've never played before. 6 over 78, parred the first 10 holes. 
It was a bit warm and humid and at just under 5 hours, slow as well. 

Driving the ball well and putting ok but long/mid irons not great and hit and miss with the wedges.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 10, 2021)

finshed a week of playing great courses at Formby Ladies yesterday in a Lancs Ladies foursomes final, it is a lovely course but quite short, the main defence is the nasty heathery rough and we managed to avoid that but were let down around the greens, we enjoyed the course but were no where near the winners. Felt sorry ofr the pair we played with 20 points on the front 9 but only 13 on the back


----------



## IanM (Jul 10, 2021)

Medal at Newport this morning... a couple of untidy holes for a net 74. Otherwise very pleased with most bits. 

Driving down to Surrey in a mo. Mum in laws birthday,  footy , then West Surrey and Woking Monday and Tuesday


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 10, 2021)

Out for a hit at 4pm on the Ashludie course. On the back nine I seemed to have found a reasonably reliable fade with the driver which I is something I can work with around here. Hitting irons really well and my new favourite club is my 4 wood which is a major surprise. Shot gross 80 which would have been in the 70s if I hadn't hit a poor wedge which led to the ball diving off the plateau green at the last and then failing at my attempt at getting up and down  - Also lost two balls on the front nine both of which landed in the fairway - first time that's happened to me in a long time but such are the vagaries of links life.

Happy with the way I played - birdied 14 and had lots of pars and it was absolutely beautiful weather out there.



Approach to second green Ashludie links, there's four flags on two courses in this picture.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 10, 2021)

not so good today, 6 double bogeys to go with 7 pars, 35 points in total


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Unfortunately decided beforehand we weren't bothering to put a card in 😭🤣
		
Click to expand...

A month ago I got 43 points, but had decided beforehand not to put one in.  Easier to play without the pressure, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 10, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			A month ago I got 43 points, but had decided beforehand not to put one in.  Easier to play without the pressure, I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Felt the pressure up the last!

 Not so much being under par as had enough of them over the years but mainly because I have never had a bogey free round before.

Really wanted to finish the round off and have struggled hitting the fairway up 18 this year so was fairly nervous on the tee. Just smashed the 2 iron up the centre 😃

To be honest card in hand or not I try and play with the same mindset and play exactly as I would in a comp. Know your strengths and weaknesses and play to within them. Pointless playing a low percentage shot as it always ends badly.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 10, 2021)

Came 8th place in the club championship today with 78 + 74. Putting let me down in the morning - 34 of 'em. Then 30 putts in the afternoon giving me 4th place in the afternoon round.
Played with the winner who shot 69 + 70.
Top 8 go into the scratch knockout so 8th place means I play the club champion in the first round. Oh dear!
The two scores disappearing from my 20 were not in my best 8 and the 74 gives me a 0.2 cut to 2.3.

Now all I need is to find a course with SR 122 or lower and I can play off 2 for the first time in my life.
This feels very strange to me, because last November I went from 5.6 in old money to 4.3 WHS overnight. Just don't feel that I am a better player all of a sudden.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 10, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Came 8th place in the club championship today with 78 + 74. Putting let me down in the morning - 34 of 'em. Then 31 putts in the afternoon giving me 4th place in the afternoon round.
Played with the winner who shot 69 + 70.
Top 8 go into the scratch knockout so 8th place means I play the club champion in the first round. Oh dear!
The two scores disappearing from my 20 were not in my best 8 and the 74 gives me a 0.2 cut to 2.3.

Now all I need is to find a course with SR 122 or lower and I can play off 2 for the first time in my life.
This feels very strange to me, because last November I went from 5.6 in old money to 4.3 WHS overnight. Just don't feel that I am a better player all of a sudden.
		
Click to expand...

WHS says you are so you must be


----------



## Boomy (Jul 10, 2021)

Played in a pairs open today up at Leven Links, played so-so 🤔 Course so-so… really disappointed that they didn’t have any strokesaver/yardage books 😤 meant I ended up out of position or in a bunker I couldn’t see a few times. Wouldn’t rush back tbh although the food in the Leven Thistle clubhouse was fantastic (and great value) Do like the look of Lundin Links next door mind, nicer looking track! 

A few 📷 from today









Highland Burger - wasn’t expecting all of that to come out and my first burger with haggis in 😄


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 10, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Played in a pairs open today up at Leven Links, played so-so 🤔 Course so-so… really disappointed that they didn’t have any strokesaver/yardage books 😤 meant I ended up out of position or in a bunker I couldn’t see a few times. Wouldn’t rush back tbh although the food in the Leven Thistle clubhouse was fantastic (and great value) Do like the look of Lundin Links next door mind, nicer looking track!

A few 📷 from today

View attachment 37517


View attachment 37518


View attachment 37520

Highland Burger - wasn’t expecting all of that to come out and my first burger with haggis in 😄
		
Click to expand...

I like Leven


----------



## Boomy (Jul 10, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I like Leven 

Click to expand...

I didn’t dislike it… just I’d not rush back. The greens were very good, the fairways (in my humble opinion) weren’t the best, and some very uneven tee boxes. Lots of courses to choose from up there though, lots I’ve not played.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Ist ever bogey free round this morning, a 6 under 66.

Level out and 6 under back, a shock after ploughing it round on Wednesday 🤔

Unfortunately decided beforehand we weren't bothering to put a card in 😭🤣
		
Click to expand...

The course is playing fantastic at the moment isn’t it. Cracking round that, well done - that score would have won last week 😉


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 10, 2021)

Boomy said:



			The course is playing fantastic at the moment isn’t it. Cracking round that, well done - that score would have won last week 😉
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.

Would still have come up one short last week 

That is the absolute best I can play, no shots left out there at all. Only took me 40 plus years of playing to get there 

Course is tremendous at the moment, rain this week week has taken a bit of the sting out of it but still very firm. Rough is juicy now, so more than the heather to worry about, got to hit the fairway or you can forget hitting the green.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2021)

Had a brilliant round today. We moved our tee time from 10:30 to 13:00 as it looked like rain, that proved to be a decent decision as we missed most of it - just some drizzle for the first five holes. Just me and my mate who's off 29 at the moment. We decided to do a bit of match play, so me giving him 14 shots. We both played really well, but somehow I managed to lose both the no-shot holes on the front nine, both par 3s which he parred and I bogeyed, so I never had a chance after that. Long story short, he ended up winning 4 & 2, but after parring the last two I had scored 81 for 39 points, to his 97 for 36. He had gone 4 up by the turn after smashing the front nine 3 under his handicap, and he was tidy enough on the next 7 holes that I couldn't claw it back in time.

A superbly enjoyable round since we both played so well, eight pars and only two doubles for me and only one three putt which is probably a record since I joined here. Pretty certain 81 is my best score here as well. My mate has shown some real consistency lately too and broken 100 the last four times in a row, so I really hope he can do it next time he's putting a card and finally get his handicap down a bit.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2021)

Had a foursomes tie on Friday night at the Kings. Again giving away 14 shots to a father and son. My partner has managed to get himself down to scratch since our last game and with me at 2.7 we have both halved our handicaps. Though my partner hates having to give shots away we were always in front and were soon 3 up after 3. Our oppo tried to match us shot for shot rather than make use of the shots they were getting on all but the 4 par three's. If they had done that they would have faired far better. We won quite comfortably 9/8.
Then had a black tee comp at nairn first thing sat. Hit it OK, but missed a couple of fairways and with the rough now pretty long, also putted Poorly and just was always leaving myself short with my first and nasty 6 footers ever time. 83 gross which was disappointing. Playedca lot of comps this year so far and with that now have a big chunk of good scores due to drop of 17,18 and 19 for my next 3 score,  so with any luck I can get a shot or 2 back. I'm just not consistent enough off 3


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 11, 2021)

Level par on 16th tee bogey.
17th bogey with wedge middle of fairway missed the green right.
18 treble bogey with wedge from fairway missed right. Bunker hit the lining and shot over the green almost oob.
Three putt.
Don’t know what happened I hadn’t missed a shot all day.
I really hate golf sometimes.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 11, 2021)

Sunday roll-up, playing off 14, one n/r on the front nine for 22points, then the wheels truly fell off. 14 points with 2 n/r for a total 36 points.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Played in a pairs open today up at Leven Links, played so-so 🤔 Course so-so… really disappointed that they didn’t have any strokesaver/yardage books 😤 meant I ended up out of position or in a bunker I couldn’t see a few times. Wouldn’t rush back tbh although the food in the Leven Thistle clubhouse was fantastic (and great value) Do like the look of Lundin Links next door mind, nicer looking track!

A few 📷 from today

View attachment 37517


View attachment 37518


View attachment 37520

Highland Burger - wasn’t expecting all of that to come out and my first burger with haggis in 😄
		
Click to expand...

I've played both a few times and prefer Leven layout wise. I think Lundin is a richer club etc, but the few holes up the hill are very parkland. Given the choice I would play Leven every time.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2021)

Hopeless putting today..truly horrific 
Normally go round between 30 and 32 per round, maybe the odd bad one of 35....or a good one of 27.
40 putts today - just couldn't get the speed right, the line right...
Worst day on the greens I can remember.
Tee to green was fine.....


----------



## Curls (Jul 11, 2021)

Lumbered with a fella way out of his depth in scratch matchplay Saturday, managed to take them to the 17th but no further.

Back with my usual (3h/c) partner today in handicap knockout, giving a fair few shots but when we shook hands on 15 with a 4&3 win we were -5 gross. I lipped out for eagle and made 4 birdies. We completely dominated them, that was proper.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 12, 2021)

Saturday : last 16 of club pairs knockout. One down with two to play! Partner makes sandy par on SI6 par 3 17 to level the match. He then tees off on 18 and goes OB! I hit a good drive leaving just 80 yards to the pin. Partners hit good drives too and both hit the green, I'm last to shoot to the green and put mine about 9 feet away. No shots on this final hole. Both their long putts miss by inches, but thankfully mine finds the bottom of the cup for birdie and the win - in to the 1/4rs now!

Sunday : First time playing a Par Bogey comp. Good fun, play some good stuff shooting 75 with a triple and double on the card, back to back birdies on 13 and 14 and par on the 17th (shot hole) mean I need par to finish for a +2 score, good enough for 4th out of 57!
Handicap now down to 4.7!


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Jul 12, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			I've played both a few times and prefer Leven layout wise. I think Lundin is a richer club etc, but the few holes up the hill are very parkland. Given the choice I would play Leven every time.
		
Click to expand...

Always preferred Lundin Links to Leven. Last time at Leven the feeling in our group was that we weren't treated very well. I would however agree that the upper holes at Lundin have a Parkland feel. We will be there again in September.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2021)

Mildly moist at times today and the putting still ropey but managed 36 points...tee to green is on point..


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 12, 2021)

Played in a 4bbb stableford comp at my step FiL yesterday at his course. 

Had a great knock and we dovetailed pretty nicely to 44pts, which was good enough for T3 on the day with 47pts winning it. I was 4 shots under my CH and played the best I ever have at that course. 

I was fearing the worst on the first tee, quite a few watching and I hit my driving iron for safety and proceeded to hit it thin, don't think it got above 6 ft! Did the same with my second as well but managed to scramble for a bogey before sorting my ballstriking out.


----------



## DRW (Jul 12, 2021)

Played Saunton East and West, in prefect weather. Didn't do them justice, hitting the ball better, now appear to have lost the ability to putt consistently, had more than my fair share of 3/4 + putts.

I like golf, its just that it hates me back.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2021)

DRW said:



			Played Saunton East and West, in prefect weather. Didn't do them justice, hitting the ball better, now appear to have lost the ability to putt consistently, had more than my fair share of 3/4 + putts.

*I like golf, its just that it hates me back.*

Click to expand...

That's such a good analysis and applies to so many of us at some stage


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2021)

Played Royal Dornoch this morning with my 3 mates that are members. They got permission to play from the back tee. Hit it pretty well apart from a hooky one off the 12th but still made par. 3 birdies 3 bogies rest pars, prob the best I've driven there for a while hit a fair few long drives, well for me anyway..Still way behind my pp who are all long hitters. Perfect conditions too.


----------



## timd77 (Jul 12, 2021)

Played yesterday, 7 pars, brilliant. Unfortunately the other 11 holes were terrible and so I finished 23 over. Takes some doing with 7 pars.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 12, 2021)

Another lovely day here so after work headed out for nine holes. Last two rounds have seen abnormally still conditions but there was a decent Easterly wind blowing tonight, which was a blessing as it was warm out there.

Hit the ball reasonably well but tonight was more about getting out for a walk than practicing or playing serious golf.



Plateau first green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2021)

Just managed a swift 15 holes with a couple of the lads, chipped in for an eagle on our par 5 7th, first eagle for a couple of years


----------



## Boomy (Jul 12, 2021)

Played the Hunting Course at Slaley Hall yesterday in a team 🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️ competition. Rainy day but thankfully it held out whilst we played, it’s a fab layout, a good mix of holes on there, some water hazards, lots of trees 🌳and it’s long, very challenging. Didn’t think the greens ⛳️ were very good, lots of bobbling balls and some real rough patches on them which was slightly disappointing for a course of that standard. We had cretins behind us as well but tried our best to ignore them 🙄


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Played the Hunting Course at Slaley Hall yesterday in a team 🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️ competition. Rainy day but thankfully it held out whilst we played, it’s a fab layout, a good mix of holes on there, some water hazards, lots of trees 🌳and it’s long, very challenging. Didn’t think the greens ⛳️ were very good, lots of bobbling balls and some real rough patches on them which was slightly disappointing for a course of that standard. We had cretins behind us as well but tried our best to ignore them 🙄
		
Click to expand...

We were supposed to play the Huntsman a few months ago but they closed that course due to frost so we played the Priestman instead. Freezing cold but we really enjoyed it, agree about the greens, they weren't great and I was expecting better, specially how it's billed as a premium resort course.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			We were supposed to play the Huntsman a few months ago but they closed that course due to frost so we played the Priestman instead. Freezing cold but we really enjoyed it, agree about the greens, they weren't great and I was expecting better, specially how it's billed as a premium resort course.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh right, that’s a shame as the Hunting course is much better than the Priestman (but both still great layouts) Yeah the greens were very disappointing, far from the standard I was expecting.


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2021)

Played West Surrey this afternoon with @paddyc 

Blimey, what a nice course that is.  Nice mix of interesting holes all in really good condition.  Why is more fuss not made about it? I thought it was really good.  

We caught up a Society, the first 4 ball let us through on 11th... we'd flown round to there.  Then the next 4 ball were not interested and we waited and WAITED!  Monsoon started on 17th, 18th green was under water when we got there.  If the gits had let us through, we would have had 5 pints and a 3 course meal before the rain started.   So my stuff is all soaking  and needs drying out before Woking tomorrow

Always like playing with @paddyc, a real good egg and played very nicely.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			Played West Surrey this afternoon with @paddyc 

Blimey, what a nice course that is.  Nice mix of interesting holes all in really good condition.  Why is more fuss not made about it? I thought it was really good.  

We caught up a Society, the first 4 ball let us through on 11th... we'd flown round to there.  Then the next 4 ball were not interested and we waited and WAITED!  Monsoon started on 17th, 18th green was under water when we got there.  If the gits had let us through, we would have had 5 pints and a 3 course meal before the rain started.   So my stuff is all soaking  and needs drying out before Woking tomorrow

Always like playing with @paddyc, a real good egg and played very nicely.
		
Click to expand...


Hes definitely one of the good guys  how did he drive it (vested interest to know if Im getting it back lol)


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2021)

He drove the ball very well...  beware!


----------



## paddyc (Jul 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			Hes definitely one of the good guys  how did he drive it (vested interest to know if Im getting it back lol)
		
Click to expand...

Your driver stayed in the car mate sorry! Changed the settings on mine recently and was bombing it today . well sort of.😁


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 12, 2021)

Scored 32pts in a comp at Panmure. Was playing some decent stuff before I lost my swing somewhere between the 10th and 11th

Loved the course, gentle 4 hole opener before it’s opens out to a beaut. Shame the last 3 hole mirrored the opening 3 but I guess they’re pretty stuck with the land they have 

Lost to Duffers on countback 👎🏻

Also lost to him yesterday at Silloth, double 👎🏻👎🏻


----------



## paddyc (Jul 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			Played West Surrey this afternoon with @paddyc 

Blimey, what a nice course that is.  Nice mix of interesting holes all in really good condition.  Why is more fuss not made about it? I thought it was really good.  

We caught up a Society, the first 4 ball let us through on 11th... we'd flown round to there.  Then the next 4 ball were not interested and we waited and WAITED!  Monsoon started on 17th, 18th green was under water when we got there.  If the gits had let us through, we would have had 5 pints and a 3 course meal before the rain started.   So my stuff is all soaking  and needs drying out before Woking tomorrow

Always like playing with @paddyc, a real good egg and played very nicely.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for today Ian. Really enjoyable  game at West Surrey except the last two holes as you say should have been in the 19th and dry.
Absolutely  cracking course and lovely place not really mentioned amongst  Surrey's finest but if you get a chance to go there take it.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 13, 2021)

Played in our last shield match yesterday away at Crompton and Royton, I played against a 15 year old who I had played with in the County Championship a few weeks ago, she gave me 2 shots and opened with a birdie, she was a bit wayward of the tee at times, but her putting was excellent, Happily I played pretty well and after a close match I won 2&1. The team won too and finished top of our league which means we progress to the next stage and have to play semis (and final) next month at Woolton. WInthrough there and its another semi and final in the County final.


----------



## IanM (Jul 13, 2021)

Woking. 

Bloody awesome.   Nuff said....other than excellent lunch thereafter!


----------



## Crow (Jul 13, 2021)

Club knockout match today, I made hard work of it.

Got to the 15th hole dormie four but lost to a birdie, same thing on the 16th hole and then lost 17 to a par vs my triple bogey!

18 is a tricky par 3, 201 yards over water to a raised, two-tier green with a bunker in front, the only saving grace was I had a stroke on the hole.
My opponent hit a good one to 25 feet, I hit 3 wood straight but a bit low and it scooted over the green to the back fringe.  
I looked at it and decided 4 net 3 should give me the half so just made sure I got my first putt over the shelf and down the slope, leaving a 15 footer, we both then took two putts so I won 1 up.
A tenser finish than it should have been!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2021)

Won a k/o match this evening.  Was 5 up at the turn (due in large part to being 1 over gross) but then started to chuck it away immediately losing 3 in a row.  Held it together for a few but went to only 2 up when I lost 15 after three putting from 6 ft with two lip outs - the second being a full 360 job with ball coming back to me.  

But opponent lost his ball on 16 for a 3 and 2 win.  

Makes a change as my matchplay form this year has been poor.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 13, 2021)

Having pulled out of NZ and Woking, me and my PP decided book somewhere else.  I liked the look of Lindrick and was interested in its history as a former Ryder Cup venue.  Twilight fee after 4pm was £50 so booked that time.  Some research on the net suggested that The Hallamshire was the other top course in South Yorkshire.  I looked to book that one for today only to find that there was a Seniors pairs open on.  Must be fully booked I thought only to find that there was one time slot left in the middle of the day, so it was clearly meant to be and the two days sorted.  
Lindrick - turned up to find only around ten cars in the car park.  Checked in with the pro how told us to tee off when we were ready and off we went.  We were playing the 9th before we even saw another golfer on the course.  We were expecting showers and it was the 10th hole before they arrived.  Only it wasn't showers, but persistent rain that got fairly heavy around the 15th and the last four holes had standing water on the greens.  The course itself was in excellent condition with the greens having subtle borrows that could unxpectedly have your ball meandering some way from the hole.  The fairways were fairly generous in palces, but once off of them you were quickly in deep grass/gorse.  My play was fairly inconsistent until I found some good form for a few holes in the middle of the back nine.  Basically late afternoon millionaire's golf on a great course.

The Hallamshire - obviously much busier as a competion.   The other pair in our group consisted of a member and a friend of his (with low handicaps compared to ours) and were very encouraging and great company.  I played the best I have for some time, especially on the front nine. Our total of 31 points was never going to be competative, but thoroughly enjoyed the day.  The course itself starts off with long par four, long par three and long par four and is a chellenging start to the round.  From holes 6 to 11 there are some severe elevation changes and hole 8 in particular has a very daunting drive across a small ravine on to a steep uphill fairway.  I was gasping for air pushing my trolley up that hill having at least hit my drive straight up the middle. A different test from Lindrick, but again a great course in great condition well worth a vist.


----------



## paddyc (Jul 13, 2021)

Played at Cuddington today after a kind invitation from Mr Chelsea BiM. Dave (Papas) and dad Nick also played . Course in superb condition, greens excellent. Nice lunch  before heading out. Weather lovely. Didnt play great but the short game and some clutch putts helped Dave and I to a win. Very enjoyable  day. Thanks again Rich.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Lost to Duffy again (think this means he gets to take me home now! 😢)

Cruden Bay tho, it’s not a bad life sometimes. Round 2 of 4 tomoro


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Won a k/o match this evening.  Was 5 up at the turn (due in large part to being 1 over gross) but then started to chuck it away immediately losing 3 in a row.  Held it together for a few but went to only 2 up when I lost 15 after three putting from 6 ft with two lip outs - *the second being a full 360 job with ball coming back to me. *

But opponent lost his ball on 16 for a 3 and 2 win. 

Makes a change as my matchplay form this year has been poor.
		
Click to expand...

That's actually 180º.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 14, 2021)

Never get tired of the view down our 18th fairway.




Golf was average - trying out a putter I won in a comp, not sure if it is just not for me or the greens were just too slow, but I really only made a couple of decent putts all night


----------



## IanM (Jul 14, 2021)

paddyc said:



			Played at Cuddington today after a kind invitation from Mr Chelsea BiM. Dave (Papas) and dad Nick also played . Course in superb condition, greens excellent. Nice lunch  before heading out. Weather lovely. Didnt play great but the short game and some clutch putts helped Dave and I to a win. Very enjoyable  day. Thanks again Rich.
		
Click to expand...

Which did you prefer?
Cuddington or W Surrey?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2021)

Thought I'd better  put in a decent card for a change....
+3 for 19 points going out, level par for 22 points coming back....
74 blows, 41 points and my best ever round at Ellesborough
And the good thing..?
Handicap only comes down 0.2


----------



## paddyc (Jul 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			Which did you prefer?
Cuddington or W Surrey?
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm..... difficult one as they are both very nice. I would say the greens are better at Cuddington, the fairways at WS  were better. Not a lot to choose. Would quite happily play them again.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2021)

Had a very enjoyable round with @Voyager EMH , both playing Old School clubs.

He came out the blocks as though he played nothing but vintage clubs and had a great front nine, I scored decent off my high handicap with a couple of birdies but also had three lost ball no scores.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 14, 2021)

I played in a mixed greensomes knockout yesterday, we were giving 23 shots, the guy who has an index of 27, just kept bobbing the ball 100 to 150 yds dead straight didnt hit a poor shot, they had a massive piece of luck when the lady hit her ball into a wide gully the ball must have hit a rock in the stream at the bottom as it bounced high in to air and landed safely, we werent at our best and consequently lost 3&2. I was expecting them to hit a few duff shots but on the odd time they did they got away with it. Never mind.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 14, 2021)

Played the midweek stableford tonight. A real round of two halves for me. 13 points going out with me really struggling to hit any pars - got a birdie though out of nowhere (par 5 that I ended up playing up the wrong fairway my drive was sliced so hard). 2 blobs in that lot as well.

20 points coming in with 5 pars and only one double (for a point).

Golf Eh!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2021)

I played in an open at West Lothian today with my regular Saturday pp. Fabulous day, brilliant. It's a really enjoyable course, lots of interesting holes and the greens were superb. True and as fast as anything I've played this year, possibly ever.

36 points, very happy. Played really well on a number of holes, okay on others, mucked up 2 or 3. Hey, life as a h/hcapper 🤷‍♂️. 

We will definitely be back for next year. Highly recommend this course/club to anyone who is looking for a trip to the area.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 14, 2021)

Late out of work today and missed my tee time. Had to join the lads on the 3rd tee. 
Wind was blowing a hooley off the back sticks. Great challenge. Played alot of great golf. 
Big long putt on 18 for bird to finish.  
Lovely evening.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 14, 2021)

Played the Wednesday Stableford at Silloth ⛳️ tonight. Stuck with the minimalist half set, really makes you think your way round more. Played so-so but what’s not to love out on the sunny links 😎




The 9th tee, par 3 into a stiff 💨 breeze. Gap wedge last time I played… an 8 iron tonight 😁


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 14, 2021)

Windier here tonight but still nice to be out on the Ashludie - had loads of birdie opportunities but failed to take any of them - driver has gone (very) inconsistent again but irons are very good by my standards.

Weather here has been spectacular this week and it looks like it will continue till Sunday - that wind tonight made playing tricky at times but was a blessing to cool us down a bit.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 15, 2021)

Played in a medal today, I played well for the most part, but finished with a gross 85  so many wasted shots, twice I decided to putt from off the green and took 4 to get down, I still stood on the par 3 18th tee needing a par for a 81, and had a mare, hit a tree, duffed 2 chips and walked off with a 7, that however will be reduced to a 5 after a stableford adjustment and means I will I have my lowest index so far of 9.5.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 15, 2021)

Just a bit of a mess tbh.  

Lost a ball in long rough with my second shot of the day - over a rise and oot o‘ sicht with no one spotting.  Not a good start.  

Then on 4th another disappears in an area of white fluffy poplar seeds - I shouldn’t have gone there but wasn’t that far off line…shoulda used a yellow ball as I knew what was likely if I went there…but I didn’t.  

Back nine was a bit better - though the two lucy lockets and their consequences did rather mess up the back nine score.  Overall a round that isn’t going to trouble my HI.


----------



## Curls (Jul 15, 2021)

Individual matchplay, 4 down at the turn but got it back to level, then went 2 down with 3 to play... and got it back level. 

Won the playoff hole. Some match, wrecked!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 15, 2021)

17 over through 11. 1 under from 12 on. 

Stupid game.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			17 over through 11. 1 under from 12 on.

Stupid game.
		
Click to expand...

I will raise you 6 over after 15, finished 13 over after 18


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 15, 2021)

louise_a said:



			I will raise you 6 over after 15, finished 13 over after 18
		
Click to expand...

Oooof 😬


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2021)

Smoked a bomb straight down the middle of the first ......................... my highlight of the day.
Roll on next week.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 15, 2021)

Was going along very nicely after 11 holes, on 25 points. Everything working well. Then, out of nowhere, shanked my 2nd on the 12th. 13th, I do the exact same thing. Totally did my head in. Hacked and scrambled my way home. 7 points over the last 7 holes. Came off totally deflated. 

First sign of a shank in over 2 months. Just hope it's not a portent.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Was going along very nicely after 11 holes, on 25 points. Everything working well. Then, out of nowhere, shanked my 2nd on the 12th. 13th, I do the exact same thing. Totally did my head in. Hacked and scrambled my way home. 7 points over the last 7 holes. Came off totally deflated.

First sign of a shank in over 2 months. Just hope it's not a portent.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding, commiserations and thoughts are with you.  I had two today - despite my ‘foolproof’ way of avoiding them.  As soon as I have to play anything that is not a standard shot or swing the prob of me doing one shoots sky-high - as was the case with both today.  Note to self…at the moment try nothing clever, just hit the ball simply.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My understanding, commiserations and thoughts are with you.  I had two today - despite my ‘foolproof’ way of avoiding them.  As soon as I have to play anything that is not a standard shot or swing the prob of me doing one shoots sky-high - as was the case with both today.  Note to self…at the moment try nothing clever, just hit the ball simply.
		
Click to expand...

It's a funny old game alright.

Yesterday had been preying on my mind, so decided to get there early this morning and have half an hour on the practice ground before our 9 hole comp. I normally just turn up, have a couple of swings and off we go.

Was absolutely dreadful on the practice ground, hardly hit a decent shot. Went to the pro shop and paid my comp fees with a sense of foreboding. Confidence totally rock bottom.

Hooked my tee shot on the first into the trees, had to hack it out, couple of rubbish shots later, miss a 6 footer for a point. Second hole starts no better, hook my iron into the trees. Get lucky as it comes out the other side, hit a great wedge shot and hole the putt for a par. All of a sudden, everything clicks, and start playing well. End result, 21 points for 9 holes (knocked down to 20 by 95% rule), leading the comp when I left the clubhouse!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2021)

Game with the boys today,  in fantastic weather, a 3 club westerly,  it was good to have it back after months of easterlies.  Course is so much more playable with this wind. Course playing firm and fast and the greens lovely to putt on. Scored pretty well,  especially good with the driver, one over front 9, one under the back. 18th was a drive and a 8 iron and that was through the back, but chipped stone dead for the bird. Was due to play in the medal tomorrow, but going to have a rest after playing everyday this week


----------



## Crow (Jul 16, 2021)

Played with another vintage club collector today, both using 1.62" balls, me a Wilson LD and he a Slazenger B51.

I've been playing well for me recently but for some reason it really clicked today, we didn't finish the back nine as my PP had to get away so we stopped after 15.

I'd not been keeping tabs on my score but adding it up after I was already on 41 points after 15 holes.
4 over par on the front 9 and 1 over par for the first 6 holes of the back 9.

Hope I can keep the form in the comp tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played with another vintage club collector today, both using 1.62" balls, me a Wilson LD and he a Slazenger B51.

I've been playing well for me recently but for some reason it really clicked today, we didn't finish the back nine as my PP had to get away so we stopped after 15.

I'd not been keeping tabs on my score but adding it up after I was already on 41 points after 15 holes.
4 over par on the front 9 and 1 over par for the first 6 holes of the back 9.

Hope I can keep the form in the comp tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Just maybe there's a bit of magic in these old sticks......


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2021)

Extremely average round in blistering heat and an occasional strong breeze.
Didn't play particularly badly, just couldn't score...
Index probably up 0.3 again - yo-yoing between 6 and 7 constantly at the moment
Can I get to 7 and an extra shot before Captain's Weekend.?.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Extremely average round in blistering heat and an occasional strong breeze.
Didn't play particularly badly, just couldn't score...
Index probably up 0.3 again - yo-yoing between 6 and 7 constantly at the moment
Can I get to 7 and an extra shot before Captain's Weekend.?.

Click to expand...

Did “Johnny 2 shots” play?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			Did “Johnny 2 shots” play?
		
Click to expand...

Not the Mexican...CVG but then he gets 20 shots...my other mate gets 25..
I play with Hackers


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not the Mexican...CVG but then he gets 20 shots...my other mate gets 25..
I play with Hackers

Click to expand...

They’ll drag you down to their level mate!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			They’ll drag you down to their level mate!
		
Click to expand...

Often do...but I can rise above it....


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2021)

The first time I've thought about giving up the game, played crap today!


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The first time I've thought about giving up the game, played crap today!
		
Click to expand...

New clubs are the cure!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			New clubs are the cure!
		
Click to expand...


Only I dont know what I'm trying to cure 😖


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 16, 2021)

My club was hosting a regional comp today so played my most local course for the first time.

Quite impressed! Greens were immaculate and the bunkers were fantastic compared to ours. Soft enough to really get under the ball but firm enough that you didn't dig in. Apparently Royal Lytham greenkeeper joined a couple of years back and turned around the course in a matter of a season.

I played alright, hit and miss off the tee but pretty solid everywhere else. Meant I managed to play to handicap which, considering I was on my own and playing a new course blind, I was more than happy with. 

Could have been even better but for a 3 off the tee on the final hole where the ball just miraculously disappeared.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2021)

A glorious afternoon playing Hankley Common - we played with the chairman of the club and he was superb company , so proud of his course and the planned changes they are doing to make the course more playable in some areas


----------



## louise_a (Jul 16, 2021)

Keeping up my good run today an am AmAm at Whitefield, 8 pars in first 12 holes, spoilt by a couple of 3 putt double bogies, could keep it up for the last 6 holes where another couple of 3 putts cost me, but gross 82 wasn't too bad


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2021)

Another decent(ish round) with 34 points at Enville (Highgate) today courtesy of @Bigfoot 

Absolutely lovely course and some of the best greens I’ve ever putted on. Didn’t like the bunkers though, although that may be down to my lack of talent getting out of them!

Need a few more decent rounds thought or I’ll be getting more than a shot a hole on some courses……


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2021)

Presidents Comp today

Scrappy round - was 1 under with 3 to play and dropped two shots 🤬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2021)

A tad toasty out there but happy with 38 points. Silly shots dropped on 3 or 4 holes so I know there is more to come. Hitting my 7 wood and 3 wood really well off the fairway at the moment, it makes a huge difference to my scoring. Also tweaked my putting mid round with succesful results so that was a good lesson. 

Ladies club championship today so some of the pins were nicely tucked away. I don't envy those playing 36 holes in that, way too warm.


----------



## Lump (Jul 17, 2021)

Captains day today and I’ve had a lifey.
66 (-6gross) for 43 points and the clubhouse lead. 
As much as this sounds stupid, I should have shot 64. Lipped out for birdie on 17 & 18.


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2021)

Lump said:



			Captains day today and I’ve had a lifey.
66 (-6gross) for 43 points and the clubhouse lead. 
As much as this sounds stupid, I should have shot 64. Lipped out for birdie on 17 & 18.
		
Click to expand...


top shooting sir, vwp


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2021)

Lump said:



			Captains day today and I’ve had a lifey.
66 (-6gross) for 43 points and the clubhouse lead.
As much as this sounds stupid, I should have shot 64. Lipped out for birdie on 17 & 18.
		
Click to expand...

These Sandbaggers with their dodgy high handicaps eh..?


----------



## Crow (Jul 17, 2021)

Presidents Day betterball comp, a shocking front 9 for 15 points between us then a great back 9 of 26 points for 41 total and in the top half.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 17, 2021)

Betterball srokeplay medal board comp. Partner with 9 shots me with 3.
Level par gross and 6-under nett. 
Ten scores still to come in and we are lying 6th place nett.
In with a shout for the gross prize - fingers crossed.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2021)

Nett 71 at Aberdovey.
5th by all a account, obviously happy, but when you have to triples (one on a par 3 where you prov Is on the green), it’s a bit of a sucker!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 17, 2021)

It was only by chance I was in the same Group as Papas1982. He played extremely well, very straight from the tee, putted like a pro and held it together . Well played young man


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Are you seriously going to leave us hanging with the story about that bloke you fell out with??
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather draw a veil over it.  It would only start a row with some siding with me and some with him.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 18, 2021)

So yesterday me and the wife and our youngest grandson (10), played at me old place Westwood. The course was in superb condition and the greens were brilliant, although did not seem as fast as we were told, 11.5 stimp. Made a shocking mess of the 12th, with a 14. Other than that played well. Our grandson had golf shoes and correct attire and was allowed to putt on the greens with us for no fee. Would your place allow this? PS They seen to have sorted the drainage out. This was the sixth game there after leaving and no sign of the two major lakes reappearing on the course. Also some of the golfers who left when I did have returned.


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2021)

Played in a 28 hole even at North Wilts yesterday.   It was hot and there's a few hills and my feet are feeling it this morning. 

Used to play there quite often. Really struck me how small many if the greens are.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 18, 2021)

Glad I didn't play in the comp yesterday, nett 61, 62 and 63 filled the 1st 3 places.

May as well save myself a fiver every week and just put a card in for handicap as its impossible to beat those scores 🤣🤣🤣🤣

All 3 players have a long playing history including the 62 who was getting 5 more shots that he was not long ago 🙄


----------



## BobbyP (Jul 18, 2021)

Played Hampton Court Palace GC for the first time today.  For anyone considering it, be aware unless you are a single handicapper you'll probably spend a fair bit of time searching in deep rough / heather for your ball!  One of those courses that for a good player should be easy enough to break nett par, but for average golfers the thick rough right by the fairway makes it very challenging (lost balls and/or impossible shots).  Playing stableford, none of us managed 30 points (HCs of 18 / 18 / 20 / 26).

Oh and it was too ****** hot to be playing 18 holes today!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 18, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Glad I didn't play in the comp yesterday, nett 61, 62 and 63 filled the 1st 3 places.

May as well save myself a fiver every week and just put a card in for handicap as its impossible to beat those scores 🤣🤣🤣🤣

All 3 players have a long playing history including the 62 who was getting 5 more shots that he was not long ago 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Yes had a decent knock yesterday 37 pts but just 8 points behind the winner off 20.
I wilted in the heat on the back nine.
I have noticed recently lots of gaps on the comp sheet.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 18, 2021)

Had a knock around Stand GC with my Manchester based pals. Was looking at the scorecard beforehand and thinking I was going to score really well as it was a short course... then i got there and remembered the topography of the area. It was a hilly slog in this heat and there were white stakes everywhere!

After telling myself I wasn't going to use my driver, and feeling vindicated after the par 5 second where I hooked one into the maintenance sheds, it became my best club by miles - long and straight.

Ended up with 13 points at the turn (a lot of three off the tees with normally reliable clubs) and then 20 points on the return leg for a respectable 33pts.

Should have been 36 but decided to try and drive the green on the narrow 18th and stuck miles left and oob. Twice. Parred my third ball though! (A recurring theme for the round).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2021)

Not going to be moaning about the heat today - it was lovely and course was in superb condition.  But boy I found chipping and putting in the heat really difficult - couldnt keep focus with sun beating down on my back, and it was slow; so slow that loads of NRs and withdrawals/walk-ins.  Rubbish score but new clubs all performed pretty well so that‘s good and given my short game mess ups all in all not too much to complain about.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 18, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Had a knock around Stand GC with my Manchester based pals. Was looking at the scorecard beforehand and thinking I was going to score really well as it was a short course... then i got there and remembered the topography of the area. It was a hilly slog in this heat and there were white stakes everywhere!

After telling myself I wasn't going to use my driver, and feeling vindicated after the par 5 second where I hooked one into the maintenance sheds, it became my best club by miles - long and straight.

Ended up with 13 points at the turn (a lot of three off the tees with normally reliable clubs) and then 20 points on the return leg for a respectable 33pts.

Should have been 36 but decided to try and drive the green on the narrow 18th and stuck miles left and oob. Twice.
		
Click to expand...

Nice track Stand.
I am playing Whitefield just down the road from there tomorrow that’s a fabulous course.
Not been for a while looking forward to it.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not going to be moaning about the heat today - it was lovely and course was in superb condition.  But boy I found chipping and putting in the heat really difficult - couldnt keep focus with sun beating down on my back, and it was slow; so slow that loads of NRs and withdrawals/walk-ins.  Rubbish score but new clubs all performed pretty well so that‘s good and given my short game mess ups all in all not too much to complain about.
		
Click to expand...

Same at my place. The greens were massively quicker than anytime this year and tomorrow they start summer course maintenance????  I did manage to find the driver swing today which had deserted me for a long while


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2021)

Ever wished you hadn't bothered..?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Ever wished you hadn't bothered..?

Click to expand...

Yes 🙄


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 18, 2021)

Played 9 earlier today and had a bizarre experience of going par, bogey, birdie three times in a row.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 18, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Nice track Stand.
I am playing Whitefield just down the road from there tomorrow that’s a fabulous course.
Not been for a while looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we were really impressed actually. Played Whitefield a few times and always really enjoyed it with some great holes. Stand seemed like the little, quieter brother. Only thing that slightly let it down was the state of the bunkers, but greens were immaculate, fast and true.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 18, 2021)

Just got home after a golf weekend which started on Friday when @Bigfoot was kind enough to have us at Enville. Together with the Addington that I played a few years back, these were the best greens I’ve ever played on. Lovely course all around and would love to come back at some point. 

Yesterday we played an open comp at Aberdovey and today we finished the “tour” at Royal St David’s before the 5 hour journey back to London. 

A weekend that I’ve been looking forward too for so long, and we couldn’t of asked for better weather and the courses themselves was great, but my golf was so poor across all days that I almost wish I wouldn’t have gone in the first place.

Trying hard for it to not get to me when playing badly, but I can’t seem to shrug it off. Enville was bad, Aberdovey worse, and today I simply gave up at 16 and just walked 17 and 18 with the group.

If I aim down the middle the ball takes a leaky weak left to right flight leaving me in all sorts of trouble, and when adjusting it and aiming left I flush it going dead straight right out in  the trouble where it’s aimed at. Think across the 3 rounds I lost a total of 10 balls. 

Usually takes me about 10 minutes post-round to get the chin back up again, but right now it’s just like a big depressing nightmare as I don’t really have any other interests besides golf, which makes it even more depressing.


----------



## Curls (Jul 18, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Just got home after a golf weekend which started on Friday when @Bigfoot was kind enough to have us at Enville. Together with the Addington that I played a few years back, these were the best greens I’ve ever played on. Lovely course all around and would love to come back at some point.

Yesterday we played an open comp at Aberdovey and today we finished the “tour” at Royal St David’s before the 5 hour journey back to London.

A weekend that I’ve been looking forward too for so long, and we couldn’t of asked for better weather and the courses themselves was great, but my golf was so poor across all days that I almost wish I wouldn’t have gone in the first place.

Trying hard for it to not get to me when playing badly, but I can’t seem to shrug it off. Enville was bad, Aberdovey worse, and today I simply gave up at 16 and just walked 17 and 18 with the group.

If I aim down the middle the ball takes a leaky weak left to right flight leaving me in all sorts of trouble, and when adjusting it and aiming left I flush it going dead straight right out in  the trouble where it’s aimed at. Think across the 3 rounds I lost a total of 10 balls.

Usually takes me about 10 minutes post-round to get the chin back up again, but right now it’s just like a big depressing nightmare as I don’t really have any other interests besides golf, which makes it even more depressing.
		
Click to expand...

It might be your only interest but it’s not your worth. Im guessing no one you speak to tomorrow will know or care what you’re on about if you tell them you had a bad weekend away golfing. Your friends will say unlucky, get em next time. It sucks that you didn’t play well on a golf weekend but we’ve all been there, bad timing that’s all. Probably literally, a moment out of sync and the rough these days will swallow 10 balls in weekend easy. Golf is a rollercoaster because we tie so much of ourselves to it. No one you care about or who cares about you cares what your handicap index is.

You’ll have great golf days. Nothing surer. Maybe having bad ones makes those all the sweeter.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not going to be moaning about the heat today - it was lovely and course was in superb condition.  But boy I found chipping and putting in the heat really difficult - couldnt keep focus with sun beating down on my back, and it was slow; so slow that loads of NRs and withdrawals/walk-ins.  Rubbish score but new clubs all performed pretty well so that‘s good and given my short game mess ups all in all not too much to complain about.
		
Click to expand...

Update…40 NR or WD rounds out of field of 108.  Conditions were tough in the heat😎 (and greens so fast didn’t help…😳)…reflected by a PCC of 3. Only 5 scores nett better than par/CR…though how one lad off 11 managed to knock it round in nett 7 under…😳. Must go check his Handicap Record 😎

I am guessing that a PCC of 3 or more is going to be rare as hen’s teeth?


----------



## DRW (Jul 19, 2021)

Played terrible 36 holes at Saunton/Devon on Saturday , found  a snake on a green and a ball a long why from home in the rough(wonder if one of our mods lost it)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 19, 2021)

DRW said:



			Played terrible 36 holes at Saunton/Devon on Saturday , found  a snake on a green and a ball a long why from home in the rough(wonder if one of our mods lost it)















Click to expand...

That brings a new meaning to a snake between your legs.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2021)

yesterday we played a rearranged mixed 4BBB competition, when it was previously played, we had 38 points with 2 holes to go when it was abandoned due to hevay rain and lightning. today we scored 41 points but it was only good enough for 4th place, it was a very lobsided round with me being on the card 8 times on the front nine and him 7 times on the back nine. Well done to the couple we played with who won with 44 points.

Today I played a local golf association knockout at Rochdale. for some reason I never do well there and today was no exception, I started ok and was one up after 2, but on the 3rd I got a bad kick and ended up behind a hedge, on the 4th  I contrived to kick my ball when I stepped back from my bag after getting my club out and after that I was outplayed. I was giving 2 shots and my opponent after the first 2 holes was gross or nett par on every hole(counting concessions) I just never really go going with only 1 par and I rightly got beat 8&6


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2021)

Out for nine holes on my own on the Ashludie after work - went out just before five to avoid being behind a tee time of visitors - didn't have anyone in front or behind me at all and barely even saw anyone out there - plan was to sort out my misbehaving driver, that didn't really happen and I'm pushing it high and right but not far enough to get into trouble, I can live with a miss I can predict.

Rest of the game was very sound despite being in the bunker at the first which led to a double bogey. After that pretty much nothing went wrong, hit the ball well and when I got off line I got lucky - level par for the rest of the nine, one birdie and one bogey with all the par putts tap ins.

Perfect golfing weather out there too - bit of a breeze but you'd hardly call it wind, warm and sunny without being boiling - very tempted to play the back nine too but decided that heading home for tea with a good feeling was a better option.



8th hole Ashludie course, Monifieth Links. Fun chip and run from off the front of the green with loads of break, almost went in and left a two inch tap in.

Few holes on the Medal tomorrow night and then Gleneagles on Friday - life is good.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 19, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Betterball srokeplay medal board comp. Partner with 9 shots me with 3.
Level par gross and 6-under nett.
Ten scores still to come in and we are lying 6th place nett.
In with a shout for the gross prize - fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Just found out we did indeed win the lowest gross prize. Not bad for two over 60s.
Played with two brothers in their early twenties. Their slow play did not put us off too much.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 19, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Just found out we did indeed win the lowest gross prize. Not bad for two over 60s.
Played with two brothers in their early twenties. Their slow play did not put us off too much.
		
Click to expand...

Six under was a really good score once.
Now you just get a well played .
Scores are getting stupid.


----------



## RoninPanda (Jul 20, 2021)

Spent a couple of weeks off the course after a terrible round, had a lesson in the morning before a round in the afternoon on my own. Finally broke 100! Out in 45 but the heat was getting to me on the last few (mainly uphill) holes causing a pressure putt from 8ft to make 99. 

The new putter was a revelation, felt much more confident on the greens and 6 less putts than my previous best with only one 3 putt. Great feeling to come away feeling confident I'm progressing after hitting a bit of a wall


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2021)

DRW said:



			Played terrible 36 holes at Saunton/Devon on Saturday , found  a snake on a green and a ball a long why from home in the rough(wonder if one of our mods lost it)















Click to expand...

Not mine dear boy, never ventured South of the central belt in the last two years.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2021)

Played Tain on Sunday with 3 members, not been to the course in a few weeks and boy has the course burn in that time, fairways were almost white. We teed off an hour after a charity scramble last group, Stuart the pro said you might catch them on the last few holes. We caught them on the 8th. Pretty slow especially as they kept waiting on the green in front to clear on some holes, 10, 11 and 12 while we were on the tee with them, but I'd be surprised if their best drive even went 200 and these holes are all over 350. Had a good game anyway and it was good to catch up with a couple of the boys who I hadn't seen in a couple of years.

Played Nairn on Monday in our roll up, beautiful morning with a nice westerly. Played well again, drove the ball well, hit a very nice drove on 7th and was able to go for the green in 2 for a change, topped my 3 wood, but scraped par, birdied 8 and 9, so found myself 2 under on the front. Then hit a bit of a block off the tee and looked to be oob,wasn't going to even bother looking but my partner insisted it might be on the path along the edge of the field and low and behold there it was on the path sitting up on a patch of grass . Trouble was I dad no idea where I was hitting to with a patch of gorse between me and the fairway 3/4 the length of the hole done 40 yards wide. So just had a pop with a 7 iron.  Headed in the general direction of the ball, but wasn't hopeful of finding it, but luck was on my side,  one of the group in the 4 ball 2 holes ahead,  playing the 11th says, are you playing a prov 1Xwith  line on?  There it was out in the open between the 10th and 11th fairways in light rough. Stuck it on the green and sank the putt, that would never happen with a card.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2021)

So good I liked it twice…👍😉


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 20, 2021)

Way too hot for me today, never thought I would say that at Silloth 🤣

Fantastic true burnt out links conditions. 

Unfortunately golf was distinctly average but tremendous to be out there and quiet after we got past some visitors early doors.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2021)

Out tonight at 7.30pm for a few holes on Monifieth Medal - supposed to be only one guy in front of us but plainly others have decided not to use the booking system anymore and there were a couple of two balls ahead of him - played 1-5 then skipped across the course to play another couple of holes on way home - finished with the 18th on the Ashludie.

Driving was absolutely brutal, high and right which is not a good idea with a railway in that direction, until that last hole when I made sure my left arm stayed straighter and fired an excellent drive away, repeated it with my three wood to see how it went and piped that too - got football tomorrow night but need to get out to see if I've fixed the driver problem - rest of the game is pretty sound.



Fourth hole, Monifieth Medal



This train driver doesn't know how much danger he could have been facing had this been a driver hole.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

Played in an 18 hole medal today which was combined with a 14 man fuddle.  Now I was steady most of the way round. One lost ball and half a dozen putts that set me tyrets off. I shot 91 less 17 for a 74. Nothing spectacular. But it was enough to win a nearest pin, joint back nine and overall winner. £28 in total thankyou very much.
Better still my 91 knocks off a 93 so hopefully a little cut. But it could of been so much better. Finished just in time to listen to the thunder.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 21, 2021)

Down to 15.1,chuffed with the cut


----------



## IainP (Jul 21, 2021)

A round at Flackwell Heath today in the heat. Was fairly quiet and in good condition. Coped pretty well with the heat, put the ball back in the bag that I started with which is always a  bonus on a first time visit 🙂
For the record,  I raked a couple of bunkers but we didn't bother taking flags out. Thin flag sticks so no issues.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out tonight at 7.30pm for a few holes on Monifieth Medal - supposed to be only one guy in front of us but plainly others have decided not to use the booking system anymore and there were a couple of two balls ahead of him - played 1-5 then skipped across the course to play another couple of holes on way home - finished with the 18th on the Ashludie.

Driving was absolutely brutal, high and right which is not a good idea with a railway in that direction, until that last hole when I made sure my left arm stayed straighter and fired an excellent drive away, repeated it with my three wood to see how it went and piped that too - got football tomorrow night but need to get out to see if I've fixed the driver problem - rest of the game is pretty sound.

View attachment 37646

Fourth hole, Monifieth Medal

View attachment 37645

This train driver doesn't know how much danger he could have been facing had this been a driver hole.
		
Click to expand...

Looks nice and brown


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Down to 15.1,chuffed with the cut
		
Click to expand...

Driving ok today then?


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Looks nice and brown
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - proper golf


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2021)

Played this morning and was utter dross, Greig jinxed me and was on the beach twice on the front 9


----------



## Crow (Jul 21, 2021)

Seniors match today at Cold Ashby, I was a bit apprehensive as I'd not played the course before and some of the recent reviews I read were scathing.

All good though and apparently they've done some hard work recently to get it back to a reasonable standard.
The weather today was not conducive to playing there, however, as it's one of the hilliest courses I've played.

Won our match on the last hole but lost overall.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2021)

An averagely uninspiring round today..
First time using the Rock up and play system as we've only used booking before..
Seemed to work OK but the car park was quiet so it may change on a busier day.
No hold ups, round in our normal time..
At the moment I'm struggling with the par 5s on the back 9.
Not going for it with the second after a reasonable drive but somewhere between the drive and the last putt there's a bad shot that puts me right in the kire and it becomes tricky to score...
Have to sort that out..


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Driving ok today then?
		
Click to expand...

You know what Patrick, it was ok, nothing spectacular. I hit a ball with the driver on our longest hole which kicked massive right after a slice/ fade.  The grass was waist high. I thought that’s gone and played a provisional. That was a similar drive. But I thought I will find it. I was gobsmacked I found, well a PP found my original. I came off with 6 for 2, next hole (15th) another fade/ slice. On the 16th I did something I cannot ever remember doing. I swallowed my pride and played a three wood and promptly smashed it, keeping it outta trouble. Another 5 for 2. I hit it that well I smashed me three wood on our 17th 180 par three. The last hole a par five, again a three wood came off with 6 for 2.
Now don’t ask me why I decided to play my three wood. But it was the right decision. But it’s not the long term solution.
What did make me smile, I played with two good lads, both 11 hcap and i mentioned to one I have a lesson booked for my driver. He said he had a lesson for his driver once and it was the worst thing he could of done 😖 cheered me up no end.


----------



## IanM (Jul 21, 2021)

Played Portmore near Barnstaple this afternoon as a stop over before Saunton tomorrow. 

Very hot, saw the hills and took a buggy.  Very wise.  After a couple of very odd starting holes, there were some decent ones to be found.   All bunkers on back 9 are undergoing renovation, or anyway,  were out of play and all sand removed. 

Actually,  it was better than expected. Nice folk in clubhouse too.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 21, 2021)

Played pretty poorly today.  2 doubles on the front 9. 
Did manage to eagle the par 4 12th.  Downwind and firm I hit a drive to 10 yards short and popped it in with a 60.  
First time getting an eagle on that hole.


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 21, 2021)

I had a golfing eureka moment today. One of those ones where it just sort of clicked and all of a sudden it made all sorts of sense. Obviously been working on my swing at the range in particular with the driver and I have improved my strike a but the shapes are still all over the place with that mostly but I think I've found the solution or certainly a step in the right direction with that but this worked really good with my irons and I was absolutely loving it at times.

Was out playing in the Wednesday medal today and after my absolute disaster round on Saturday of being 11 over my handicap I was determined to just play well and to my handicap today at least today. Had a nett 3 under (3 pars) start then stepped up to the 4th tee feeling confident and out of nowhere hit a wild wild slice, and honestly this thing was MILES right and OOB. Was absolutely baffled by it, not hit a really bad one like that for a long long time. Played an iron off the tee for my 3rd and it trundled down the fairway but it didn't feel like a good strike. Had left myself a 7 iron into the green for my 4th shot. Thinking I had to get this on the green at least to give myself a chance of a bogey and at worst a double I took a bit of an age to hit the shot. Made a few practice swings and on the last one I felt my right hand (trail hand) sort of loosen itself on the grip almost like I was letting go (exaggeration but you get what I mean) probably because it was 26 degrees and I was sweating like but it felt really good, like I'd released the clubhead properly so thought I'd try it on the shot. Absolutely flushed the 8 iron and the ball flight was exactly what I've been wanting it to be for ages. A high draw that starts right and comes back to target. Then I remembered a drill I'd been told about last year about your lead hand 'catching raindrops' on the downswing and your forearm rotating and it just all of a sudden made so much sense.

So I used this loosening of the right hand and forearm turn for every iron shot after this and whilst I was pretty inconsistent with the execution, the ones I executed correctly were all absolutely flushed, more distance, accurate to target and a really eye pleasing high draw. I did try it with driver, and it worked once out of about 12 tee shots but more practice needed with it.

I didn't score great today in the end think I was 4 over my handicap but my iron play saved me from another disaster. Tee shots and putting were pretty rubbish and it cost me a fair few shots but honestly couldn't care less I feel like I've cracked what I've been working on almost all  year and it feels great. Need to get the execution of these moves ingrained and practice it with the woods but I'm absolutely chuffed to bits.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Played this morning and was utter dross, Greig jinxed me and was on the beach twice on the front 9

Click to expand...

Glad to be of service 😂. 

I played some decent stuff tonight for a 2 over 72. Putting was better than it has been for a long time. That was even with 2 stupid doubles on the back nine, but offset slightly by birdies on 4, 9 and 11. All with >15' putts. 

Very happy with that even if it was just a sunny evening bounce game.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 21, 2021)

Well that’s going to be edited at some point


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 21, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Well that’s going to be edited at some point
		
Click to expand...

No idea what you are talking about


----------



## DRW (Jul 22, 2021)

Played hawkstone, enjoyable for first hole, then roasting, 2.5 hours later finished , phew.

Shot 85, didn't hole anything outside 2 foot, lost a ball in the middle of a fairway  couple of birdies, missed a birdie putt of 1.5 foot as a horse fly decided it was dinnertime!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 22, 2021)

Played Nairn Dunbar this morning,  for some reason we played handicap skins!!, as a 4 ball we would just normally play 4BBB. My 3 mates were all low handicaps before WHS came in, one was off 4 is now 7, one off 5 now 9 and one 9 now off 14!!! So you got you normal shots rather than off the low man... I think I was had, had 5 birdies and only one actually won a hole came last with one skin course was in great condition though the greens were a bit slower than the other side of town. Lots of gorse  and trees removed, rough was pretty good though it looked thick off the tee. 
Hit it well,despite the result, happy with how I hit it compared to yesterday.


----------



## GGTTH (Jul 22, 2021)

Nevermind, take it all back. It did not work today at all. Dreadful stuff this week. Might take a week off and take a mental reset.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			Nevermind, take it all back. It did not work today at all. Dreadful stuff this week. Might take a week off and take a mental reset.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to laugh but your two posts on this page are golf in a nutshell.


----------



## Curls (Jul 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



 Sorry to laugh but your two posts on this page are golf in a nutshell. 

Click to expand...

I was getting ready to reply with “I love when these golfing epiphanies happen, they tend not to last so enjoy it while the magic dust lingers”. Then saw second post. Lolled. The end.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 22, 2021)

Was rammel. A PP said “ Ave never seen anyone has so much bad luck in a round” it didn’t seem that way. Some golf was decent, and yeah I didn’t get a few breaks but overall. Rammel. What I will say, my hitting the green from 90 yards in for the last couple of weeks has been very very good. My 52 degree is like a “ wand”.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 22, 2021)

We had a stable ford competition today and I played rather well, a steady start of 2 pars and a bogey before playing the 4th a silly little par 3,  stroke 18 and one i consistently mess up and today was no exception with a blob, I then played the next 8 holes in 2 under gross, before an annoying 3 putt on 13, last five holes 2 pars, 2 bogeys and another 3 putt double bogey. finished with 39 points gross was a 7 over 79. My new index tomorrow will be 8.8 a new low, so obviously pretty chuffed but I can go lower I know i can.


----------



## IainP (Jul 22, 2021)

louise_a said:



			We had a stable ford competition today and I played rather well, a steady start of 2 pars and a bogey before playing the 4th a silly little par 3,  stroke 18 and one i consistently mess up and today was no exception with a blob, I then played the next 8 holes in 2 under gross, before an annoying 3 putt on 13, last five holes 2 pars, 2 bogeys and another 3 putt double bogey. finished with 39 points gross was a 7 over 79. My new index tomorrow will be 8.8 a new low, so obviously pretty chuffed but I can go lower I know i can.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. Doesn't seem so long ago you were lamenting the hcp going up (if I recall), so a good little reminder for me (& likely others) that things can change.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 22, 2021)

IainP said:



			Nice one. Doesn't seem so long ago you were lamenting the hcp going up (if I recall), so a good little reminder for me (& likely others) that things can change.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I was, just a lack of confidence, the guy I go to for lessons gave me a talking too and it worked wonders


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 22, 2021)

louise_a said:



			Indeed I was, just a lack of confidence, the guy I go to for lessons gave me a talking too and it worked wonders
		
Click to expand...

Well done. Will you arrange for him  to give me a  big talking too please!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 22, 2021)

There were 3 of us playing and a guy I know asked to join. His HI around 36. My 2 mates around 8 and 10 HI and as I am 20 suggested the 2 high handicappers should be split. My mates were having none of it so 2 low against 2 high with one receiving 28 shots in 4ball Matchplay.

We were 6 up at the turn won 10/11 and it was an embarrassment. They never had the honour and we came off on 16th having won the back 9.

Personally, whilst always wanting to win, I prefer losing on the last hole and having a tight game rather than winning 8 and 6


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2021)

Out at 7 this morning with my partner in the Captain's Weekend 4BBB
Always scored the first ball but sometimes hit a couple more as I was helping him with his chipping - always been his nemesis..
Had to pack up afterb16 as we'd been out too long and I was going to be late for work if I didn't get a move on..
Had 33 points to that point so it would have been a decent round.
Problem now is the weekend....thunderstorms forecast all weekend...
Got a feeling it might not happen..


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2021)

Bombed driver up the 1st to about 80yds. 
Picked up after five more shots ............................... still not on the green and never in trouble!!
Steady after that until I reached the 7th, where I was just overcome by the heat.
Couldn't hit a proper shot for two holes.
Just short of 11th green in two .............................. sunk a three footer for an eight!
I suddenly started playing and played the rest of the round very well, although I did leave a twenty foot eagle put about three feet short on the 12th.
Finished with a good win against my brother and a mate.
The Guinness after was biblical!


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 22, 2021)

I played today giving my new Ping G425 3 wood a good run out - so far so good with a couple of tee shots longer than my driver.

My mate kept asking me my score for the hole told him I was not bothered as I was also playing my 6 iron a lot just for practice, he was very persistent.

I did realise that the 3 wood is totally unsuited to a couple of holes (I normally use a 19 degrees rescue) as it brought the trees in to play.


----------



## IanM (Jul 22, 2021)

Played Saunton today in some amazing temperatures.    Went for a paddle on the beach afterwards too... all very pleasant


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 22, 2021)

Medal yesterday, first time playing in a comp as a 12 handicap.

Started with a 9; I stupidly didn't take an unplayable with my ball in a bush after my drive. Doubled the 2nd and then went birdie, par, par, birdie. Followed that up with another 9.

Finished the round with a 9 as well, after being 5 off the tee. Net 84. Stupid game


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Medal yesterday, first time playing in a comp as a 12 handicap.

Started with a 9; I stupidly didn't take an unplayable with my ball in a bush after my drive. Doubled the 2nd and then went birdie, par, par, birdie. Followed that up with another 9.

Finished the round with a 9 as well, after being 5 off the tee. Net 84. Stupid game 

Click to expand...

999, which service do you require ?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 22, 2021)

Played this evening with Sainthacker, think we got 13 holes in before running out of light.

Still lacking confidence with driver off the tee, but irons were really good bar a couple that I didn’t quite catch right. 

Ended up 6 over for the 13 holes which I was happy with, 2 birdies in there and opportunities for more. 1 bladed chip which led to a double on a par 3, and dropped one in a ditch on a par 5 for another double which was a silly mistake as I just didn’t hit a wedge hard enough.

Overall, happy with the trend the game is going in atm.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 23, 2021)

Played yesterday in an Over 60s open Am/Am at my home club with @Crow, @doublebogey7 and my next door neighbour who plays at same club as @doublebogey7. 
Prizes down to 5th place and that was where we were lying until the last two groups came in and we were pipped at the post.
Didn't need a new shoe-bag and cap anyway.
We had a great time with all four players contributing equally to a very respectable 84 points. (Best 2 from 4 per hole)


----------



## Crow (Jul 23, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Played yesterday in an Over 60s open Am/Am at my home club with @Crow, @doublebogey7 and my next door neighbour who plays at same club as @doublebogey7.
Prizes down to 5th place and that was where we were lying until the last two groups came in and we were pipped at the post.
Didn't need a new shoe-bag and cap anyway.
We had a great time with all four players contributing equally to a very respectable 84 points. (Best 2 from 4 per hole)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again for organising this Voyager, really enjoyed it and the course was in great condition with some of the fastest greens I've seen this year.

(When you're on a knife edge for a prize, why does the last group always seem to come in with a good score?  )


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2021)

Some decent play this morning...slightly patchy on the front but level 2s on the back for 34 points.
CVG played a blinder of a back 9 scoring 25 points including......a 4 for 5 on a par 5 with 2 shots...


----------



## louise_a (Jul 23, 2021)

Crow said:



			Thanks again for organising this Voyager, really enjoyed it and the course was in great condition with some of the fastest greens I've seen this year.

(When you're on a knife edge for a prize, why does the last group always seem to come in with a good score?  )
		
Click to expand...

There was "allegedly" a team up our way, that always booked the last slot and checked the scores before putting their card in.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 23, 2021)

Seniors Away Day today at Selby.  Nearest the Pin on the tenth hole - hit a hole in one!  My third.  44 drinks!!  Nice whisky glass prize.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Played Saunton today in some amazing temperatures.    Went for a paddle on the beach afterwards too... all very pleasant
		
Click to expand...

 Still looking for that errant ball then!!


----------



## Tiger man (Jul 23, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Seniors Away Day today at Selby.  Nearest the Pin on the tenth hole - hit a hole in one!  My third.  44 drinks!!  Nice whisky glass prize.
		
Click to expand...

Pricey one! Well done, how was the course? Heard they have made a few changes but not been since.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 23, 2021)

A bit healthier temperature out there today and played in our normal group swindle.

Got a great putting tip from a guy that returned to the club after leaving for three years who played with us.

I feel like buying him a year's supply of beer. Pointed out the source of my recent putting woes and although I have to work on it, the improvement today alone was immense.

Really odd that a new pair of eyes can spot something we often can't see staring ourselves in the face.

Final payoff was holing a 10 footer for par on 18th to see us take the money on 18th.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 23, 2021)

Tiger man said:



			Pricey one! Well done, how was the course? Heard they have made a few changes but not been since.
		
Click to expand...

My first time there so I can’t really comment on the changes.  Prior to going there, I had heard only good things about the course.  The greens were excellent today, I hear they are always good.  It’s on sandy soil and apparently drains well - good winter course.


----------



## IanM (Jul 23, 2021)

2nd round of the Bideford Bay Pairs today.  We followed up the 36 at Saunton with 45 at RND.  (4BBB) 

We came 13th out of 224 pairs, 8 shots adrift.   No complaints,  short game was wonky yesterday.  Both of us had a 2, one each day, so we've got some cash coming. 

Got the booking sheet for next year.  I recommend it to you folk.  Cheaper than 2 green fees and great food after.  But my word,  it was hot yesterday!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 23, 2021)

Had a solo knock tonight after I was unable to join my pals for a knock as planned. Went out a bit later than usual and really enjoyed the walk in the cooler, breezier conditions. 

Was interesting playing the course with the wind playing pretty much the exact opposite to the prevailing wind. Whereas it normally protects those with a slice from the estuary, tonight it was pushing them towards the estuary. As a result I took the 2iron off the tee, with varying levels of success.

Anyway heres a few snaps, conditions were stunning this evening so couldn't resist a few.

looking down the approach to the 18th with the clubhouse in the background.




the path between the 16th green and 17th tee, with the Wyre estuary and Morecambe Bay in the background.



View from the 17th Green with the 18th fairway behind.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 23, 2021)

On holiday in Scotland for a week and managed to pursuade the better half to allow me one game whilst we were there using the half set I could get in the boot.

We were staying near Leven and managed to get a twilight round on Leven Links (looks like they drop the price to £40 for rounds starting after 4pm a few days ahead).

Was only my second links round and was out on my own.  Had trouble working out where the first two greens were, but it got easier to locate them after that!  I just couldn't get the pace of the greens, which were much firmer and faster than any I've played on before.  Was just off the first green in 3 and then took 5 putts for an 8.  Highlight was a birdle on the par 5 12th.  

Hopefully won't have to wait another two years before my next links round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2021)

louise_a said:



			There was "allegedly" a team up our way, that always booked the last slot and checked the scores before putting their card in.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing alleged about a group that does the same up here. I was helping out with cards at an Open at ours a couple of years ago and I was specifically told not to give scores in out to anyone who asked to scupper them. Sadly it means we don't run a live leaderboard but it keeps them guessing at least 😄


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Had a solo knock tonight after I was unable to join my pals for a knock as planned. Went out a bit later than usual and really enjoyed the walk in the cooler, breezier conditions. 

Was interesting playing the course with the wind playing pretty much the exact opposite to the prevailing wind. Whereas it normally protects those with a slice from the estuary, tonight it was pushing them towards the estuary. As a result I took the 2iron off the tee, with varying levels of success.

Anyway heres a few snaps, conditions were stunning this evening so couldn't resist a few.

looking down the approach to the 18th with the clubhouse in the background.

View attachment 37700


the path between the 16th green and 17th tee, with the Wyre estuary and Morecambe Bay in the background.
View attachment 37701


View from the 17th Green with the 18th fairway behind.
View attachment 37702

Click to expand...


looks utterly beautiful


----------



## louise_a (Jul 23, 2021)

I took out one of our newer members to mark a card for her handicap, apart from some wayward drives and struggling with the pace of putts she played very well and hit the ball a good long way. I am expecting her to improve quickly. 
Lovely to see roe Deer on the course too


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 24, 2021)

My wedding anniversary today so the missus and I had an afternoon/evening at Gleneagles for a late lunch in the Dormy (highly recommend their burger £18) and a twilight round (£90 each) on the Queens course.

Scored Ok considering that my driving is a total adventure at the moment (and not in a good way). Three ball out in front of us weren't as quick as we are used to though, thankfully they stopped after the visit to the halfway hut. Only one person out behind us who I called through as soon as he got close. Last eight holes it felt like we were the only people on the property. Took almost exactly four hours to get round but if the three ball hadn't disappeared it would have been over 4 and a half I'd reckon.

It was very hot when we teed off and thankfully the half way hut had ice cream when we go there. It cooled down a fair bit after we got started again.

Very, very enjoyable day and the staff treated us like gold, really enjoyed the course which was in great condition. Added bonus of a couple of deer hanging around as we hit our tee shots on the 18th.



GWest monstrocity clubhouse photographed from 7th green on the Queens course, Gleneagles - anyone played there?



11th green Queens course, Gleneagles



12th hole Queens course, Gleneagles - that sign isn't kidding



Short par 4 15th, Queens course, Gleneagle



Par 3 17th hole Queens course, Gleneagles - that bunker on the right saw me play my most satisfying shot of the day - it's a long way below the green



Deer risks it's life with the way I'm hitting a driver at the moment - 18th hole, Queens course, Gleneagles



and it's mate is a bit more cautious


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2021)

Oooooh..that clubhouse....
So tasteful...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2021)

Played my last game at nairn for a week now as the 5 day open is on next week, putted poorly,  could not get the pace especially how much quicker they were compared to Nairn Dunbar s yesterday, on the bright side I didn't leave any short.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2021)

A nearly day today. In football terms I had the bulk of the possession, had plenty of chances but let in an extra time equaliser 😠. 

In English, drove really well, hit my 7 wood like a dream, chipping slightly off and couldn't buy a putt. It was a day I should have been 4-6 shots under handicap. In the end I was 1 under handicap. Those days don't come along often so I'm annoyed not to have taken full advantage.

Lovely day though. Weather ideal, company on good form and watched my son play really well and possibly win. Thinking about that makes me slightly less miffed, only slightly though 😠😆


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 24, 2021)

The joy of playing today was the TV weather forecast said light rain and an occasional heavy shower with a chance of lightning, The phone said app heavy rain with lightning and we had a totally dry round.

Totally social round, no score card and my own decision on gimme length.

Half of our usual crowd had cried off without even going to the club!!


----------



## Lump (Jul 25, 2021)

First comp today playing off plus figures. Started well until I got to the Si.18 par 3. Standing on the tee knowing it’s a par 2 will take a little getting use too. 
Made a complete hash of it and walked off with a triple. (ducking👌mint). 
Rallied for a 75 but would have been far better with a par on that hole.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 25, 2021)

Back after an injury lay-off this month.  Arms and body not really in synch and found myself weirdly contorted on a few shots.  

Signed for a disappointing 90, about half the holes were decent, but with a couple of 8’s and a couple of 7’s on the card no real surprise.

Still good to be playing again, next comp in August so need to find some course time in the next few weeks.


----------



## Crow (Jul 25, 2021)

Lump said:



			First comp today playing off plus figures. Started well until I got to the Si.18 par 3. Standing on the tee knowing it’s a par 2 will take a little getting use too.
Made a complete hash of it and walked off with a triple. (ducking👌mint).
Rallied for a 75 but would have been far better with a par on that hole.
		
Click to expand...

You're thinking like a new 17 handicapper who no longer gets a shot on SI 18 there Lump! 

You know better than most that the index doesn't matter and the 1 under hole will be where it will be.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Oooooh..that clubhouse....
So tasteful...

Click to expand...

it still looks unfinished though the course is in use,though not open to the public


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jul 25, 2021)

Lump said:



			First comp today playing off plus figures. Started well until I got to the Si.18 par 3. Standing on the tee knowing it’s a par 2 will take a little getting use too.
Made a complete hash of it and walked off with a triple. (ducking👌mint).
Rallied for a 75 but would have been far better with a par on that hole.
		
Click to expand...

The perils of being a plus handicap golfer. I feel sorry for the guy at your club who shot 6 under and still only finished on 36points!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			My wedding anniversary today so the missus and I had an afternoon/evening at Gleneagles for a late lunch in the Dormy (highly recommend their burger £18) and a twilight round (£90 each) on the Queens course.

Scored Ok considering that my driving is a total adventure at the moment (and not in a good way). Three ball out in front of us weren't as quick as we are used to though, thankfully they stopped after the visit to the halfway hut. Only one person out behind us who I called through as soon as he got close. Last eight holes it felt like we were the only people on the property. Took almost exactly four hours to get round but if the three ball hadn't disappeared it would have been over 4 and a half I'd reckon.

It was very hot when we teed off and thankfully the half way hut had ice cream when we go there. It cooled down a fair bit after we got started again.

Very, very enjoyable day and the staff treated us like gold, really enjoyed the course which was in great condition. Added bonus of a couple of deer hanging around as we hit our tee shots on the 18th.

View attachment 37704

GWest monstrocity clubhouse photographed from 7th green on the Queens course, Gleneagles - anyone played there?

View attachment 37705

11th green Queens course, Gleneagles

View attachment 37706

12th hole Queens course, Gleneagles - that sign isn't kidding

View attachment 37707

Short par 4 15th, Queens course, Gleneagle

View attachment 37708

Par 3 17th hole Queens course, Gleneagles - that bunker on the right saw me play my most satisfying shot of the day - it's a long way below the green

View attachment 37709

Deer risks it's life with the way I'm hitting a driver at the moment - 18th hole, Queens course, Gleneagles

View attachment 37710

and it's mate is a bit more cautious
		
Click to expand...

I played the Queens early morning, on a beautiful day, the course was quiet and it was a great experience.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 25, 2021)

Tee time booked yesterday, but unsure if the weather would let us play, (Captains Day was cancelled due to the predicted thunderstorms). The forecast changed more times than my swing thoughts in the lead up , but it turned out to be a cracking afternoon, on a nearly deserted course! We let a couple in a buggy through on the 4th, and didn’t see another soul!

I played holes 1-7 like a complete plank, and was +9 after 7…. I then decided I was going to commit to the swing I’ve been taught… +2 for the remaining 11 holes, which included 3 x 3 putts.

So in summary, I’m an idiot.


----------



## Lump (Jul 25, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			The perils of being a plus handicap golfer. I feel sorry for the guy at your club who shot 6 under and still only finished on 36points!
		
Click to expand...

Harry is a bloody good golfer. Was a 4hcp 2 seasons ago, now he’s +5!! 🤭😐.
my 6 got adjusted to a nett double 4 so I actually lost another 0.1.


----------



## Lump (Jul 25, 2021)

Crow said:



			You're thinking like a new 17 handicapper who no longer gets a shot on SI 18 there Lump! 

You know better than most that the index doesn't matter and the 1 under hole will be where it will be.
		
Click to expand...

What’s worse, I was 2 under gross at that point. A standard par wouldn’t have hurt. 😆


----------



## GG26 (Jul 25, 2021)

Early morning stableford comp this morning.  Play was awful for the first six holes (for 6 pts), before I began to look like a golfer and ended up with 31 pts.  I really seem to have added some distance to my driving and slightly downwind on the 14th measured one at 294 yards, a new longest drive for me (appreciate still short of forum distances).


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 25, 2021)

Lump said:



			First comp today playing off plus figures. Started well until I got to the Si.18 par 3. Standing on the tee knowing it’s a par 2 will take a little getting use too.
Made a complete hash of it and walked off with a triple. (ducking👌mint).
Rallied for a 75 but would have been far better with a par on that hole.
		
Click to expand...

And remember: Nett double bogey limit means your 6 is adjusted to a 4 (nett 5). Your differential will therefore be based on an adjusted gross score of 73. (Unless I'm wrong)
Has that cheered you up a bit?
Edit: Oh, you already worked that one out. (Read whole thread V. EMH, before posting)


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 25, 2021)

Boy was it warm and slow out there today. Played a little bounce match against my mate, pride and a fiver up for grabs. 
Smashed him 6&5 and he wasn't playing all that badly. I managed a very respectable 74 (par 70) and drove and putted really quite nicely. Was originally going to do a GP score but our other mate (who has a HC index) couldn't make it. 

With the exception of 2 rounds this year (inc comps) all have been in the 70's with the two that weren't being 80 and 81. Feels like something has clicked, and it's not my shoulder this time!


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 25, 2021)

Made a birdie, 6 pars, 4 balls oob, 2 water balls and a 4-putt = 36 points - need to up my meds


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2021)

Our course maintenance was carried out under advice from the agronomist to do it early. The greens were, as you would expect, awful but my iron play improved and I shot a nett 71. 

At last a round with no increase in handicap index!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 25, 2021)

Slow knock this morning, stuck behind about 4 4balls all playing pairs matches.

Absolute shambles of a front 9, 3 off the tee twice on top of a couple of unnecessary doubles through duffed shots and poor putting.

Back 9 I ended up 6 over for 21 pts, mainly due to a 6 on the par 3 11th.

Stupid game. But desperately need to get some consistency back before Saturday and the club champs. I don't mind if I was struggling with one thing as I could find a way around it, but every element was up and down all round.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2021)

Why, why, why did I have to birdie the first.....


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Why, why, why did I have to birdie the first.....

Click to expand...

Schoolboy error!


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 25, 2021)

Out for a hit tonight on the Ashludie to try to eliminate the 'big right' miss with the driver ahead of Tuesday morning's trip to the Old Course - I understand know that's not what you want out there.

Played the first couple of holes and caught a four ball who weren't going to be quick so skipped across and just basically had a wander around the holes where there's a fair bit of room - adjustment to my grip seems to have fixed the problem albeit probably only temporarily but if it gets me off the first tee in St Andrews without embarrassment then I'll be happy.

Walked off the ninth (sure I played it at least three times on my wander) and headed home at 9.55pm - could probably have got a couple more holes in - lovely light out there tonight for photography - sadly I didn't have a camera with me so these are just a couple of phone pics.



6th green Ashludie Links, Monifieth - I didn't actually play this hole tonight



Walked up the bank on the right of the tenth to take this pic - found a random ball sitting in the heather - didn't pick it up, it was a tatty Pinnacle


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out for a hit tonight on the Ashludie to try to eliminate the 'big right' miss with the driver ahead of Tuesday morning's trip to the Old Course - I understand know that's not what you want out there.

Played the first couple of holes and caught a four ball who weren't going to be quick so skipped across and just basically had a wander around the holes where there's a fair bit of room - adjustment to my grip seems to have fixed the problem albeit probably only temporarily but if it gets me off the first tee in St Andrews without embarrassment then I'll be happy.

Walked off the ninth (sure I played it at least three times on my wander) and headed home at 9.55pm - could probably have got a couple more holes in - lovely light out there tonight for photography - sadly I didn't have a camera with me so these are just a couple of phone pics.

View attachment 37730

6th green Ashludie Links, Monifieth - I didn't actually play this hole tonight

View attachment 37729

Walked up the bank on the right of the tenth to take this pic - found a random ball sitting in the heather - didn't pick it up, it was a tatty Pinnacle
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a proper colour fairway 😎👍


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Now that's a proper colour fairway 😎👍
		
Click to expand...

Yep - I liked Gleneagles the other day but it was bit green for my liking


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2021)

Back on the course today after a week off thanks to Covid. And one of our mates who's barely played for a year was back out with us as well which was nice. We were meant to be due a thunderstorm which would have been sod's law after being trapped indoors all week, but it stayed warm a humid with only a couple of literal spots of moisture, thankfully.

First couple of holes were eventually. Topped it off the first, leaving 100 yards in which I stuck to about 2.5 feet with the gap wedge and holed it for par. Second hole I left my approach short of the green, but holed it with the putter for birdie, so one under after two somehow. That was as good as it got though. Long story short I blobbed the 4th and 7th and still managed 18 points by half way, however too many 6s on the back nine left me with a score of 33 points - boosted nicely though by parring the last two holes to save a respectable number.

Afterwards, my club was holding a "Women On Par" event to try and attract new ladies to the club. I got my wife to come down, she played once with me last year but has expressed some interest in having another go. They basically gave her a free lesson in the practise area, which enjoyed and hit a few good shots - with a natural draw (or hook perhaps..). I really think she does well for a beginner, she has good natural coordination from badminton and tennis. They had mini course set up as well but she got she and said she would be up for 9 holes with me on another day. She really enjoyed hitting it and I think has started to understand why I enjoy it so much from the odd pure strike here and there!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out for a hit tonight on the Ashludie to try to eliminate the 'big right' miss with the driver ahead of Tuesday morning's trip to the Old Course - I understand know that's not what you want out there.

Played the first couple of holes and caught a four ball who weren't going to be quick so skipped across and just basically had a wander around the holes where there's a fair bit of room - adjustment to my grip seems to have fixed the problem albeit probably only temporarily but if it gets me off the first tee in St Andrews without embarrassment then I'll be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Just aim at the 18th tee so that it "fades" back to the middle, problem solved


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 26, 2021)

Momentous day today : 45 points and broke 90 for the first time.

Started off poorly with 2 1-pointers, but it all came together. Nothing flash, putting was average, but driving and hybrids were decent, and just played percentage golf rather than going for ridiculous shots. Scored on every hole, never looked like losing a ball.

Last few holes were a bit nervy as I knew it was close!

Chuffed as the two goals I set myself for this summer were to break 90 and to get the handicap down to 20. That's currently 22.8 after 4 cuts in recent weeks, so going the right way. Unfortunately today wasn't a comp so no help with the handicap, but that doesn't really bother me at the moment, just glad to have reached one of the targets.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 26, 2021)

Second round of the County Seniors scratch knockout. Drawn away. Trying to hang in there at 1 down with 2 to go and opponent birdied 17th to beat me 2 and 1.
Next week I am playing the club champion in first round of club scratch knockout.
They are all making a happy man feel very old at the moment.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Momentous day today : 45 points and broke 90 for the first time.

Started off poorly with 2 1-pointers, but it all came together. Nothing flash, putting was average, but driving and hybrids were decent, and just played percentage golf rather than going for ridiculous shots. Scored on every hole, never looked like losing a ball.

Last few holes were a bit nervy as I knew it was close!

Chuffed as the two goals I set myself for this summer were to break 90 and to get the handicap down to 20. That's currently 22.8 after 4 cuts in recent weeks, so going the right way. Unfortunately today wasn't a comp so no help with the handicap, but that doesn't really bother me at the moment, just glad to have reached one of the targets.
		
Click to expand...

It's brilliant to get past those types of milestones. Great stuff 👍


----------



## Crow (Jul 26, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Second round of the County Seniors scratch knockout. Drawn away. Trying to hang in there at 1 down with 2 to go and opponent birdied 17th to beat me 2 and 1.
Next week I am playing the club champion in first round of club scratch knockout.
They are all making a happy man feel very old at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

You did well to get to 17 at the away course, he's a wily competitor, must have been a good match.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 26, 2021)

2nd round of the weekend in the company of 2blue

Yesterday at Sandwell Park GC, it was tough going, Medal Am-Am.

Today at Handsworth GC, BB Stableford. I was partnered with a 10 hc and we took the honours with 43 points,


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 26, 2021)

Out for nine holes after work - couldn't nip off early as had stuff to finish with day off tomorrow so got booked two slots behind a three ball - course largely empty though so played first two holes and nipped across to the ninth - glad I went out because I've decided tactic for early tomorrow (with no opportunity to warm up) in St Andrews is very definitely mini driver off the first. Weather looks decent in the morning - early night for me, up at 5am out the door at 6am.



13th hole, Ashludie Links, Monifieth


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 26, 2021)

....Sunday actually. With the wife and a very nice couple from Crompton and Royton at St Annes OLd Links Lytham in a mixed pairs. THe bloke had NEVER played in a comp ANY COMP ANYWHERE in his life before. He was about 62 ish. Lovely day with the pair of them. The wife, well all of us were in soooooo many of the bunkers. Great laugh getting out of them. Sometimes it required a little chuck with the hand. LOL. One hole by the green the lady was in a bunker got it out in one and watched it role into the bunker right behind the one she was in. How we all roared!!!!!! Soooooo funny!!! Then we all straight faced said "unlucky" LOL. They had never played the course before. At the 16th, par 3,  I said to the bloke. "You get nowt for short, nowt for left, nowt for right and nowt for long. His face was a picture. None of us scored on that hole! Two of us were only 20 meters from the flag and still scored nowt. Both teams came in with 39 points so honours shared. But the bloke was heard to say afterwards "that wasn't as scary as I thought it would be". I take this as a nice compliment to my wife and my chatty charms. 
It will live long in my memory as one of the best golf days ever. 

PS I birdied the 9th !!!!!! That'll do for me !!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Why, why, why did I have to birdie the first.....

Click to expand...

Bandit!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 26, 2021)

Played the Kings today, greens have come a fair bit since I last played there. Pretty dry and hard though


----------



## banjofred (Jul 26, 2021)

Just going to change my name and get it over with.......Front Nine Fred.   Better than *****  ***** Fred

Again...+1 on the front, +7 on the back.


----------



## DRW (Jul 27, 2021)

Played Harlech at weekend, millionaires golf. 3 birdies, hitting it fairly well, still lost a ball, 10 over. Its crispy brown out there.

Got closest to having a HIO on 11th, was about 7 inchs away, numb nuts. Next time maybe!


----------



## Albo (Jul 27, 2021)

Broke 80 for only the 3rd time tonight. 78, 3 bogies coming in on 16, 17, 18, a top off the 2nd tee and 2 3 putts make me wonder what could have been, but i'm happy as hell.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 27, 2021)

Early morning start for our 7.20am tee time on the Old Course. Arrived and parked at Links Clubhouse by the first tees on the New and Jubilee courses.

Walked up to the first tee of the Old and paid our dues at the starters box, showed handicap certificates, got our goodie bag of course guide, tees, pencil, scorecard and a nice pitch mark repairer - then we were off.

Didn't know I could hook my Taylor Made mini driver but apparently I can off a first tee early morning with no real opportunity to warm up - and having taken the advice to aim well left I had a scary vision of missing the widest fairway in the world for a second or two - luckily it stopped on the turf.

It had been nearly thirty years since I last played the Old Course and I played sensibly and pretty solidly apart from my second on the third which I pulled well left and then tried to be too cute with my flop shot over the massive Cartgate bunker - this was not a good idea especially when my ball ended up right at the foot of a vertical face taller than me - I didn't write a score on the card for this hole .

The fourth was the first hole where the general advice to 'hit everything left' became obvious with the marker post well left of the line the tee markers indicated and even for shorter hitters that 'go left' advice is very sound on most of the holes.

Pace of play seemed brisk at the start but it wasn't really particularly fast - we were round in three hours fifty minutes and never felt pushed from behind - likewise there were only a couple of times we were momentarily waiting for the folks ahead of us.

Weather was lovely, warm but overcast and hardly a breath of wind for most of the round and in those conditions the course is very playable for even high handicappers like me as long as you don't visit the bunkers - thankfully I was only in the one - my wife too was in just one while my brother in law visited five including going bunker to bunker on the 13th. Greens were slower than I expected - I three putted the first, second and fourth before consciously hitting the putts firmer and putting much better.

There's more room than it appears when standing on some of the tees and the rough in general isn't penal, you'll usually find your ball and have a shot even if it's not to where you'd like to go.

Really enjoyed the course and as we walked off I thought to myself I'd love to go straight back out there, may be a while before I can do that though.

I organised the round as a birthday treat for my missus after she said she'd like to play TOC, most people in our area who want to play it will have and next time it comes up in conversation she can say 'played there for my birthday' - her birthday isn't until September and with other stuff we'd not been able to enter the ballot till last Sunday, intending to enter each week a couple of times in the hope we'd eventually get a round - so it was something of a surprise to get picked first time - It got suggested to me in St Andrews today that this is a good time to try to get a ballot time. If anyone is thinking about it it costs £195 per person which isn't cheap but I thought was well worth it as a one off.

Oh and the wife holed a twenty foot putt on the 18th with an audience.

Got into the Links clubhouse in time to get breakfast - cost a tenner and it was excellent. Former Leeds and Liverpool player Gary McAllister was sitting at the next table before going out for his afternoon tee time.

We sat and added up the scorecards - I hadn't scored on the 3rd so had to work out the stableford points I'd have got - was pretty happy with 34pts.



Nasty bunker right in line between the tee and flag on the par 3 8th



View of par 3 11th from the tee



And the walk towards the green - trollies are allowed all day this summer - that's not normal



Looking back down the 12th



Approach to the 15th green



Cartgate bunker - a hell hole I never wish to visit again - still in here after four attempts while playing the third - picked up



Approach to 16th green



17th tee


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 27, 2021)

Thought I'd add a General play card in tonight as I only had 8 so one more meant it was the average of the best 3 not best 2... fully expected to go up, which would have been quite welcome ahead of the club champs at the weekend. Ended up playing well and shooting my best score with a card in hand and getting a one shot cut!

Hopefully its the start of a bit of form!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 27, 2021)

Mediocre at best this evening, hit the ball better than the score suggests but 3 dumb doubles.
Course is a lovely colour.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 28, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Momentous day today : 45 points and broke 90 for the first time.

Started off poorly with 2 1-pointers, but it all came together. Nothing flash, putting was average, but driving and hybrids were decent, and just played percentage golf rather than going for ridiculous shots. Scored on every hole, never looked like losing a ball.

Last few holes were a bit nervy as I knew it was close!

Chuffed as the two goals I set myself for this summer were to break 90 and to get the handicap down to 20. That's currently 22.8 after 4 cuts in recent weeks, so going the right way. Unfortunately today wasn't a comp so no help with the handicap, but that doesn't really bother me at the moment, just glad to have reached one of the targets.
		
Click to expand...

Went out yesterday hoping to keep the good form going. Played the front 9 well for 19 points. Then lost one off the tee on the 10th, and repeated the feat on the 11th. And the 14th. Went from bad to worse, scored a grand total of 7 on the back 9.

26 points in total, 19 worse than the previous day. Stupid game!


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 28, 2021)

Our club champs last weekend, 18 holes Saturday and Sunday, the course was in fantastic condition, best I can ever remember. I can't realistically compete for the gross competition the winner of which is the obviously the club champion, but I won the nett trophy last year.

Started pretty well. 3 over on the front with a triple, followed by a car crash back 9. Recovered a bit to finish with a nett 72.

Round two was a similar story, steady front 9, 4 over gross having doubled both of the par 3's , then a bit of a wobble, followed by a bit of a recovery. On the par 4 18th hooked a hybrid OB, then shanked a 5 iron into some trees, never to be seen again and walked off with a 9 

Every tale should have a happy ending though.........Tied first for the nett comp and won on count back


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2021)

DRW said:



			Played Harlech at weekend, millionaires golf. 3 birdies, hitting it fairly well, still lost a ball, 10 over. Its crispy brown out there.

Got closest to having a HIO on 11th, was about 7 inchs away, numb nuts. Next time maybe!
		
Click to expand...

Could you play any part of the course and not have the song echoing through your head? Just reading your post has put it front and centre of mine


----------



## IanM (Jul 28, 2021)

Lump said:



			First comp today playing off plus figures. Started well until I got to the Si.18 par 3. Standing on the tee knowing it’s a par 2 will take a little getting use too.
Made a complete hash of it and walked off with a triple. (ducking👌mint).
Rallied for a 75 but would have been far better with a par on that hole.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem I have, but forget the SIs and just think you need a birdie "somewhere!"   Chances are it'll be easier to find on a par 5 than on  par 3


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Could you play any part of the course and not have the song echoing through your head? Just reading your post has put it front and centre of mine

Click to expand...

Eh? What song?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? What song?
		
Click to expand...

Men of Harlech?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Men of Harlech?
		
Click to expand...

No idea what that is.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? What song?
		
Click to expand...



Are you still in isolation? If so, look up the film Zulu online and watch it. 'Men of Harlech' is one of the great Welsh male choir songs and it is belted out with gusto in the film.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:





Are you still in isolation? If so, look up the film Zulu online and watch it. 'Men of Harlech' is one of the great Welsh male choir songs and it is belted out with gusto in the film.
		
Click to expand...

Strangely enough, Welsh male choir is not a genre I'm overly familiar with.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Strangely enough, Welsh male choir is not a genre I'm overly familiar with.
		
Click to expand...

Time to educate yourself . It is a powerful song, part of Welsh heritage. You don't need to have it on a playlist but you should take the time to hear it, even better in the context of the film .


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Time to educate yourself . It is a powerful song, part of Welsh heritage. You don't need to have it on a playlist but you should take the time to hear it, even better in the context of the film .
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the edited version, looks like they cut the song out


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Mediocre at best this evening, hit the ball better than the score suggests but 3 dumb doubles.
Course is a lovely colour.


View attachment 37761

Click to expand...

Was that photo taken summer of 76 ? All courses down South are very green.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 28, 2021)

richart said:



			Was that photo taken summer of 76 ? All courses down South are very green.

Click to expand...

Since all of southern England seems to be on holiday in the Lake District we would give them the sort of weather they are used to and sent our weather down south 

The links is absolutely fantastic at present but you really have to think about clubbing. Through the back of the green is dead.

Raining today ☹


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 28, 2021)

richart said:



			Was that photo taken summer of 76 ? All courses down South are very green.

Click to expand...

Listening to the radio in the car at lunchtime today and the presenter was moaning about his umbrella being broken -“soaked on way to the studio in Soho and will get soaked on way home” he said - we had heavy rain overnight and a bit this morning - first rain in three weeks - was sat in beer garden in Perth this afternoon - blue skies and lovely


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 29, 2021)

Really enjoyable doubles match today. Nip and tuck all the way, no side was ever more than 1 up. Got to the 17th 1 down, my PP knocked in a nice putt to square the match. Had been driving great all day, but hit a poor one on 18. Redeemed myself with a terrific hybrid to the edge of the green. Left myself a tricky 6 footer. Opponents missed their par putts, I rolled mine in to win the match, happy days!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 29, 2021)

Well I thought today was going to be the day, I started of with 5 pars and then birdied the 6th, uncertainty over club choice cost me dear on the 7th where I ended up wit ha triple bogey, but i recovered with another par on 8 but then didn't have another par, only hit 4 greens in regulation and 3 putted every one, so finished with a disappointing  85 13 over.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 29, 2021)

Finished =14th out of a field of 107 in the County Seniors Championship, 18 holes at Luffenham Heath.
Tough course and the wind made it tougher.
My score won't even get in my best 8.

Edit: Just seen my Differential = 5.6 for a ten over par! Told you it was tough going.
I was 7 shots behind the winner whose playing handicap was +4. Second place was 3 shots behind winner.
I was off 3, so that was why I was 7 shots behind a plus 4, I suppose.

Luffenham is going to host the England Seniors Championship in 2023.
36 holes stokeplay over two days, then top 16 into a matchplay. Week-long event with practice days beforehand.
Big. big chance for the Leicestershire lad who only turned 55 this year - bloody whippersnapper - he won the main County Championship as well - what a double!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 29, 2021)

Really pleased to finally break 80 tonight, especially as it was quiet windy. 13 pars and 5 bogies for a 77. Just like every round, it could and should have been better. 2 x 3 putts and a failure to 2 putt from the fringe wasted 3 shots. And not 1 birdie despite having 4 or 5 really good chances.


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2021)

Played pretty well today and my mate and I won our game 4 & 3.
Got within 6" of my first hole in one, a seven iron from 160yds, length was perfect but my line was a bit out!
If only I'd teed it up 6" further left than I actually did.


----------



## casuk (Jul 30, 2021)

Had a great round today on Torrance park went round in 62 net, 14 FH 15 gir, putting could have been better  a lot of 2 putts and 2 3 putts, but I'm over the moon and playing some good stuff recently 🏌️


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 30, 2021)

22 ponts today in our 9 hole comp (was actually 23 in my mind, but 95% handicap allowance loses me a shot).

Played really well tee to green bar one terrible drive, but putting let me down, 3 putted 4 times in 9 holes, including 2 misses from 2-3 feet.

Currently winning the comp though, and a cut on the way, been a good week on the golf course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2021)

Club Handicap KO tonight giving 15 shots - was 1 under par , shook hands on the 12th losing 7&6


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Club Handicap KO tonight giving 15 shots - was 1 under par , shook hands on the 12th losing 7&6
		
Click to expand...

Ouch.....

Not much you can say about that apart from more evidence WHS requires some fine tuning


----------



## Dando (Jul 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Club Handicap KO tonight giving 15 shots - was 1 under par , shook hands on the 12th losing 7&6
		
Click to expand...

You should’ve pulled your trousers down and bent over on the first tee mate!


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Club Handicap KO tonight giving 15 shots - was 1 under par , shook hands on the 12th losing 7&6
		
Click to expand...

woof woof.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Club Handicap KO tonight giving 15 shots - was 1 under par , shook hands on the 12th losing 7&6
		
Click to expand...

I hope you gripped tightly


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 31, 2021)

Went for a knock with my boss and his mate who i hadn't seen since pre-covid times which was nice to catch up.

Golf was hit and miss, driving and putting was decent but i was duffing a lot of chips and getting stuck under a lot of trees so having to play 5 iron bump and runs from 100 yards out (i don't have trees on my course really).

8 pars which is good on a course I've only played once before.

4 triples less so 🤣


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 31, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			22 ponts today in our 9 hole comp (was actually 23 *in my mind, but 95% handicap allowance loses me a shot)*.

Played really well tee to green bar one terrible drive, but putting let me down, 3 putted 4 times in 9 holes, including 2 misses from 2-3 feet.

Currently winning the comp though, and a cut on the way, been a good week on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

You need to change your mind, then.

The handicap that you used to play off in medals and stablefords has been replaced with a Playing Handicap for individual strokeplay. It has not been replaced with a Course Handicap.

Course Handicap is something new. It is a measure of "you against the course" in isolation with no competition element. It is used for handicap assessment and adjustment.

Stableford points scoring is a competition against other players where the correct playing handicap must be used.

Very well played in your 9-hole comp. I hope you won with 22 points. You deserve to win with that score.
Shame about the putting. But if you had scored 26 points you would have incurred the wrath of the WHS moaners.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 31, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			You need to change your mind, then.

The handicap that you used to play off in medals and stablefords has been replaced with a Playing Handicap for individual strokeplay. It has not been replaced with a Course Handicap.

Course Handicap is something new. It is a measure of "you against the course" in isolation with no competition element. It is used for handicap assessment and adjustment.

Stableford points scoring is a competition against other players where the correct playing handicap must be used.

Very well played in your 9-hole comp. I hope you won with 22 points. You deserve to win with that score.
Shame about the putting. But if you had scored 26 points you would have incurred the wrath of the WHS moaners.
		
Click to expand...

Before yesterday, my WHS handicap was 22.8, my 18 hole course handicap was 28, and my 9 hole course handicap was 13. When I played in the 9 hole comp, my playing handicap was 12, presumably down to the 95% rule.

The front 9 and back 9 are both par 35 with an equal split of SIs, so I couldn't understand why my 9 hole course handicap was 13 and not 14?

Won't know officially until Monday, but was still winning when I looked on the system late last night, so hopefully have got the win. WHS handicap has been cut to 22.3 this morning.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 31, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 37811

Click to expand...

Nice and simple


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 31, 2021)

And this is what my brother in Australia has to deal with...


----------



## IanM (Jul 31, 2021)

Wow! To the above!

37 points this morning.   A few putts more could have dropped rather than spin out, but ho hum.

There was a 45 points in.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 31, 2021)

What a difference 24 hours make, yesterday at Cooden Beach in 40+ mph winds I struggled, today with next to no wind I managed a net 67 (-5) and first place in a board comp.


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2021)

After the car crash of last weekend, was just after a practice round yesterday. Paired up with a guy on his first game for 10 weeks, he wanted the yellow tees and planned to keep a stableford score - so went with that.
Had a steady 18 points 1st nine, big wobble on 11 & 12 going double, treble 🥴. Great up & down on 13 restored confidence and ended up finishing with 6 pars for 36 points. Only a hole & a half in the rain also, mostly missed it.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2021)

Great day at Druids Heath in a men's 4bbb. For the first time ever me and my mate dovetailed and had 21 points on the front 9. It couldn't last. We came back with 18. Oh well. Druids is one of my favourite courses. Very playable and greens to die for. Get them wrong and you are not going to have a good score. In the clubhouse after we found out we should have played it as a medal. LOL 🤣 I managed to convert our score to fit but a nasty 6 on the 17 didn't help and there was a 62 in. Great day though.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 1, 2021)

First round of the club champs yesterday, obviously I was going for the trophy (best net) not the championship.

Started off disastrously with a low pulled drive into a copse of trees, found the ball and chipped out and managed to get up and down for a bogey. Thought it was going to be my day until the fourth which is normally a gimme birdie/par hole as a short par 4 but playing from the blacks meant a small cutout tee in the middle of the gorse 60 yards back from the usual tees. The gorse in front meant that driver was out of the question so I went with my hybrid as it normally launches high. Not so. Hit a low bullet... straight into the gorse ahead of me.

Ended up 12 over through the front 9 and with only 3 shots to play with on the back 9 to play to handicap. I took 8, with 3 doubles.

Not a good day at the office but not completely out of the running ahead of the second round next week but it'll need to be my very best.


----------



## HowlingGale (Aug 1, 2021)

Played yesterday for the first time in a few weeks. Just the roll-up not a comp. Didn't feel I played the best. Offline shots multiple 3-putts, lip-outs, the lot! Thought I played really badly.

Didn't realise until I was thinking about it last night that it was the first time under 80. Scored a 78 which was 12 over. Only a short course at par 66 but I'm still counting it 😁.

Amazing the difference between your perception of how you've played and the reality.


----------



## Crow (Aug 1, 2021)

A very rare, for me, decent score in a comp.
From the back blue tees scored 87 gross for 40 points (Stableford comp) and currently sitting in third place, 1 point behind the leaders.   Oh how I'm ruing those two very makeable putts that I missed on the 14th and 15th. 
Should see a reduction in handicap index.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 1, 2021)

My golfing ability dissolved from my body today. 87 (nett 83) in a medal.

Triple down 1
A quintiple bogey 9 on SI 1
Triple Bogey 6 on SI 18

A serious case of Golf


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2021)

Medal today and simply got blown away by the weather halfway through..
1 over gross after 6 and the heavens opened and the wind blew..just nasty conditions.
Actually took my specs off as I could see better without them.
Trouble is I can't see that see that well without them either.
Shipped 10 shots in 6 holes, hit a tee shot that,seemingly, went in a bunker but it wasn't there when we arrived...NR...
2 scores under nett par from 72 scores so far....
At home, drying out..I think they call it Character Building....


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 1, 2021)

I played yesterday only the real bad hole was losing one in the long grass after hitting the ball instead of the sand coming out of a bunker and on the on the 18th a 3 putt after 3 to the green but I knew I needed to par it to beat one of the guys I was playing with and went for the 12 footer first putt with a bit of gusto.

Happy with 38 points (gross 80) until winners were announced in the swindle 2 with 40 and one with 41.

It is hard to win when you are the lowest handicap, even the guy was trying to beat in my group had 39 points off a PH of 27.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Great day at Druids Heath in a men's 4bbb. For the first time ever me and my mate dovetailed and had 21 points on the front 9. It couldn't last. We came back with 18. Oh well. Druids is one of my favourite courses. Very playable and greens to die for. Get them wrong and you are not going to have a good score. In the clubhouse after we found out we should have played it as a medal. LOL 🤣 I managed to convert our score to fit but a nasty 6 on the 17 didn't help and there was a 62 in. Great day though.
		
Click to expand...

If you are playing  in either a medal or a Stableford comp you should be recording the gross score on the card if you want to record the stableford points do this in the results / points column so there is no confusion or room for it to be misinterpreted.

The one time it can be a downfall is if you both pick up and fail to complete any hole if you think it is a Stableford comp.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 1, 2021)

Board comp stableford today. Teed off 8:42. Front nine in the rain, 2 over par, 18 points. Rain stopped, back nine, 1 over par, 18 points. Finished 14th place.

3-way tie for 1st place on 40 points. (handicaps 6, 24 and 7)

Lowest gross prize for me, however. Tied with the 7-handicapper above, but better back nine for me. Really chuffed with that. And looks like a 0.2 cut to 2.3.

Next time out, I'll be losing my best score - so likely to go back up.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 1, 2021)

£10 to play Royal St Georges, with a 2 course dinner, with Sunday Open pins still in place, with grandstands still surrounding the 18th. Lost my match by 2 holes to a +1 hcp so even though I had 7 shots, shot 81 which I was very happy with, including birdies on holes 6&7.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2021)

Another Open, this time Bellingham "home to the worst 18th hole in golf". Hugely enjoyable, good company, course in excellent condition. Played well, putted like a proper golfer 😳😄. Greens that allow you to stroke the ball rather than hit it 😍. I like playing half decent golf, much more fun 👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 1, 2021)

Another good day to be at work and not able to play.

Comp won with a net 54 playing off 31 🤣🤣🤣

Not a new golfer just playing off a much higher higher handicap than previously.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 1, 2021)

Played Friday at Chiltern Forest, +5 after 9 then the heavens opened and ended up +15.

Dried my gear out overnight for a 10am tee time Saturday at LB. +5 after 9, and then the heavens opened for a +15..... sounds familiar!

Was prepared for the rain on Friday, wasn't prepared on Saturday and was soaked through to my underwear and we actually didn't bother playing the 18th as the greens were flooded.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Saturday: After my wife had a free lesson at my club last week, we planned to go and play nine hole pitch and putt at Rickmansworth this Saturday. She was looking forward to it and I was too actually. We got there and I was glad I didn't book ahead because the guy there told me it was in such poor condition at the moment that they're not charging people to play on it! Suits me fine, she won't care about the condition and we get on for free, happy days. So we teed off the first in bright sunshine. But by the time we putted out the heavens just opened out of absolutely nowhere and it was a bloody monsoon. We stood under the brolly for a few minutes but it really wasn't going anywhere, absolute buckets. So we had to sack it off after only one hole and leg it back inside. Such a disappointment. 

Sunday: Usual three-ball at the club. One of my mates hasn't played for a good month so good to have him back. None of us played great but I was the tallest dwarf so to speak, picking up the win with an 87. No pars on the front nine, largely thanks to some poor putting, but managed a birdie on the 9th after a 75 yard pitch to about 18 inches. Good up & down on the 10th for par as well and hoped I had turned a corner, but only made two more pars after that. Final nail was at the 15th just as it is most weeks. Tried to hit the draw with the driver I've been working on, got no draw, hit a tree on the right and had no idea which direction it went. 😆  32 Stableford points.


----------



## DRW (Aug 2, 2021)

Hit ball well, didn't get up and down once, three/four putted, shot 86, grr.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 2, 2021)

Good round today 8 over sadly dropped one shot because of a fly that decided to buzz my head just as I was about to putt.

Just outside the prizes needed a 6 over to get 2nd on countback. Lost my third place to the last player in.

Highlight of the round was a 2 on the par 4 18th. That was one of my 'want to' ticked off the list just 2 par 4s to go to have eagled them all.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 3, 2021)

Played our club champion in the scratch knockout first round this evening. He is scratch and I am 3. He is also some decades younger. I was 5 down after 8, he was two under par.
I birdied the 9th to be 4 down at the turn.
I birdied the par 5 17th to take the game to the 18th. I lost one down. Actually feel quite proud of myself for taking the game to 18 holes. 
Just poured myself a whiskey at home. Cheers, everyone.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 3, 2021)

What a thoroughly lovely day out 

Headed down to Southampton to meet up with my buddy who we must get together once - twice a year these days.

Played paultons golf course near paultons park theme park. Nice course 

Hit one of my best scores ever with 5 pen shots and 3 lipped out putts lol never walked off so delighted yet slightly disappointed at the same time 

However a great day. All the more fun because the idiot made us tee off the 10th .. I mean he has played before there lol much embarrassment and headed back to the 1st.. let through on tee by a kind 3 ball and then wizzed round in 3 hours


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 4, 2021)

9 holes last night. We teed off just before 7pm, lovely summer's evening and just about had the place to ourselves. Played really nicely for 21 points, blissful


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 4, 2021)

Went for a game with a friend of a friend at his course.
I had an absolute shocker .
Just got everything wrong from start to finish.
Just one of them days.
Strange thing is played last night never missed a shot.
Golf!!!


----------



## Crow (Aug 4, 2021)

Played in a Seniors 4BBB open at Kirby Muxloe GC today, dovetailed really well and scored 25 on the front 9 but couldn't keep it up on the back 9 where we scored 21.
46 was a good return though but there's already a 48 in so we won't have won.

Course was in excellent condition and the halfway house was offering the best samosas I've ever tasted!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played in a Seniors 4BBB open at Kirby Muxloe GC today, dovetailed really well and scored 25 on the front 9 but couldn't keep it up on the back 9 where we scored 21.
46 was a good return though but there's already a 48 in so we won't have won.

Course was in excellent condition and the halfway house was offering the best samosas I've ever tasted!
		
Click to expand...

Samosas in a halfway house 😍. My kind of place. 

Yeah, yeah, 46 points, all very good but samosas after 9 holes..........😋


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 4, 2021)

Captain's Day on Saturday. Hope we have samosas again on the 10th tee like we did last year. Must be a Leicestershire thing.


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Captain's Day on Saturday. Hope we have samosas again on the 10th tee like we did last year. Must be a Leicestershire thing.
		
Click to expand...

Charity day on Saturday, hope there'll be honey & cheese sandwiches on the 10th tee.
Or maybe some sprout sarneys!!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 4, 2021)

Two samosas and piece of carrot cake - its enough for any man!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 4, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Played our club champion in the scratch knockout first round this evening. He is scratch and I am 3. He is also some decades younger. I was 5 down after 8, he was two under par.
I birdied the 9th to be 4 down at the turn.
I birdied the par 5 17th to take the game to the 18th. I lost one down. Actually feel quite proud of myself for taking the game to 18 holes.
Just poured myself a whiskey at home. Cheers, everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen all the “likes”. Thanks v.much everyone. Started to tear-up a bit. What a silly old fool.
Last night I thought I might be inviting some sarky/comedy remarks. Was ready for it. I can take a joke. I was the “loser” yesterday you understand.
Good loser, I suppose, was what got me the likes.
Think I need more whiskey.


----------



## IanM (Aug 4, 2021)

Played Burnham and Berrow today in the Capts Charity day... there were other Formers there... 

Bowmaker, 2 from 3.. 80 points.. should have been a few more but played very solid, didn't hole enough putts though.  89 was winning when we left.....   Several changes made with new tees and bunkers and a manufactured sandhill left of the 12th, that looks amazing!   Super weather too... really enjoyable


----------



## IainP (Aug 4, 2021)

IanM said:



			Played Burnham and Berrow today in the Capts Charity day... there were other Formers there... 

Bowmaker, 2 from 3.. 80 points.. should have been a few more but played very solid, didn't hole enough putts though.  89 was winning when we left.....   Several changes made with new tees and bunkers and a manufactured sandhill left of the 12th, that looks amazing!   Super weather too... really enjoyable
		
Click to expand...

Ah, think you pipped us by a few. Although as all three of us were first timers we didn't think that was too bad. Weather brilliant, enjoyable course, company and day. 👍


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2021)

played north foreland with @Scholesy today and loved the course


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 5, 2021)

Had our foursomes quarter final on Wednesday. We have been unbeaten in the last 2 and a half years..alas, with me still not 100 % and my pp doing his back in the morning of the game, the cards were stacked against us, esp giving away 9 shots. To cut a long story short, we lost on the 17th 2 down. The one thing that was worrying was neither of our oppo had a clue about the rules. On the first one of them announces he's in a seeded divot and was taking relief, he wasn't happy about being told he couldn't unless under penalty. On the 2nd tee shot slice low and right bounce 3 times then dived into thick rough short of the hazard. Red stakes are waters edge so def didn't make the hazard, no sign of it so his pp heads back to the tee to hit another as its a lost ball. Once his pp hits and finds the fairway a good 10.mins has past, and low and behold he finds the first ball and  then expects to play it. On the 3rd the again find the water right, again a thick collar of rough some 10 feet from the hazard, but this Time we can see the ball in the water. Go to take their drop but marks from the edge of the fairway rather than the hazard and again gets the hump when he is corrected. Anyway to cut another long story short neither of them had any clue of the rules and they are a 6 and 9 handicap. Some of the things they came out with were truly staggering. Does make me wonder what sort of things go on in comps😆


----------



## IanM (Aug 5, 2021)

Just back from my debut on the Senior Open Circuit.....   Southerndown this afternoon. 

Nearly drowned. When the rain stopped the already blustery wind doubled its speed.  

I played good solid golf and scrapped 29 points,  the best in my 4 ball by several.   Goodness knows what was decent in those conditions.   No doubt an early starting local missed the rain and got 42.

Great food and hospitality after... they just need to sack whoever sorted the weather!


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 5, 2021)

Just 9 holes this evening. 

2 of which were played in torrential rain and gale force wind. One of which was SI.1 straight into the teeth of the wind. Hit the best tee shot of the round, then a lovely low draw with a 3 hybrid just shy of the green. Then a fully duffed chip that went 5 yards followed by 3 putts. 😭

My driving has been great recently, but was appalling tonight and cost me 2 penalty shots. Not what I wanted when lined up to play a tree lined course tomorrow. 

Still managed to get round in 39 blows, thanks to my irons and short game being very good.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 6, 2021)

Well what a day yesterday. The wife got four holes in one, I got two and my son got one. The greens must have been at least 15 on the stimp.


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Well what a day yesterday. The wife got four holes in one, I got two and my son got one. The greens must have been at least 15 on the stimp.
		
Click to expand...

Hole in ones, not holes in one.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 6, 2021)

Played last night with my old PP and whupped him 6&5 on my way to a +5 (75). 4 birdies but a few too many bogeys. Kept doubles off the card again and no 3 putts. 

Keeping it in the 70s is definitely pleasing but the silly mistakes like being short-sided on 2 holes that just also happen to be the most difficult greens on the course (look flat, not a flat surface on them) mean that I had stupidly long cross break/grain putts for par. 

Happy enough overall. Just need to carry this in to tomorrow's medal.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			Hole in ones, not holes in one. 

Click to expand...

I believe it's holes in ones. Or holes in oneses?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I believe it's holes in ones. Or holes in oneses?
		
Click to expand...

With 4 in one round I believe it's "Holio en uno, Senor"


----------



## louise_a (Aug 6, 2021)

I put in a general play card on Monday, got a 0.1 cut, I also played at Manchester and Blackpool North Shore this week, my good ball striking is continuing but I am increasingly frustrated but not being able to keep the ball on greens. On most holes I am hitting a wood for my 2nd shot and it is become a regular occurrence to see the ball land on or just short but to finish up through the back, I guess this is partly to do with the greens being very hard at this time of the year. I had better get used to it as I playing at St Andrews next week and I expect to to happen a lot.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 6, 2021)

louise_a said:



			I put in a general play card on Monday, got a 0.1 cut, I also played at Manchester and Blackpool North Shore this week, my good ball striking is continuing but I am increasingly frustrated but not being able to keep the ball on greens. On most holes I am hitting a wood for my 2nd shot and it is become a regular occurrence to see the ball land on or just short but to finish up through the back, I guess this is partly to do with the greens being very hard at this time of the year. I had better get used to it as I playing at St Andrews next week and I expect to to happen a lot.
		
Click to expand...

What course(s) are you playing up here Louise?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 6, 2021)

Played back in Sweden today at one of the local clubs that I never played before. Stunning course but a really tough walk, and they even had a “taxi” between 2 holes were they had a cart to put all the trolleys on before you got in the buggy and they took us up the road.

Played awful and it was slower than slow, but enjoyed being back playing with my mates from home.

And as a side note: I played for free today, but had I paid a green fee it would’ve been £55 with today’s conversion rate. I’d guesstimate that in the UK this would’ve been a £100+ kind of course based on what I’ve played.


----------



## chico (Aug 6, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Had our foursomes quarter final on Wednesday. We have been unbeaten in the last 2 and a half years..alas, with me still not 100 % and my pp doing his back in the morning of the game, the cards were stacked against us, esp giving away 9 shots. To cut a long story short, we lost on the 17th 2 down. The one thing that was worrying was neither of our oppo had a clue about the rules. On the first one of them announces he's in a seeded divot and was taking relief, he wasn't happy about being told he couldn't unless under penalty. On the 2nd tee shot slice low and right bounce 3 times then dived into thick rough short of the hazard. Red stakes are waters edge so def didn't make the hazard, no sign of it so his pp heads back to the tee to hit another as its a lost ball. Once his pp hits and finds the fairway a good 10.mins has past, and low and behold he finds the first ball and  then expects to play it. On the 3rd the again find the water right, again a thick collar of rough some 10 feet from the hazard, but this Time we can see the ball in the water. Go to take their drop but marks from the edge of the fairway rather than the hazard and again gets the hump when he is corrected. Anyway to cut another long story short neither of them had any clue of the rules and they are a 6 and 9 handicap. Some of the things they came out with were truly staggering. Does make me wonder what sort of things go on in comps😆
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a good example of not playing with the same people for medals all the time. A good way to learn rules you weren't aware of is to play with different players.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 6, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Well what a day yesterday. The wife got four holes in one, I got two and my son got one. The greens must have been at least 15 on the stimp.
		
Click to expand...

 so you managed to get past the windmill without a problem.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2021)

chico said:



			I think this is a good example of not playing with the same people for medals all the time. A good way to learn rules you weren't aware of is to play with different players.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think they only play together with one other, ones a tennis coach, the other two are both PE teachers. The funniest was they blocked the drive on 15th which has a sort of gully fairway with both sides some 30 ft higher the right side has part of an old wall. They were in the wall. We could hear them discuss taking a drop and one says if we drop it here, it will roll down the hill onto the middle of the fairway, and they would play from there 🤣🤣 some 40 yards away.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 6, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			. Some of the things they came out with were truly staggering. Does make me wonder what sort of things go on in comps😆
		
Click to expand...

Something that is often discussed about our Seniors Comps with the same groups always playing together and it noticeable that some will not play in drawn partner games . E.G. Rumours of gimmes often abound.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Something that is often discussed about our Seniors Comps with the same groups always playing together and it noticeable that some will not play in drawn partner games . E.G. Rumours of gimmes often abound.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a different matter, these guys weren't cheats as such, they just had no clue what they could and couldn't do.  Give them there dues they did ask how the could both improve, both were told learn the rules


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 6, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			so you managed to get past the windmill without a problem.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Aug 6, 2021)

A good round for me today in the Seniors Stableford, scored 39 points and currently in first place with three scores yet to be posted. 

1981 John Letters The Master Model Forged in the bag again, that's three good scores I've had with them this week, a shame it's their last day and a different set will be in the bag next week.
Also played Mizuno "White Fang" graphite woods and a Swilken 909 putter, a bit like a flanged Golden Goose in steel.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 6, 2021)

Played Ely City today. Shot 86.

The good thing was we managed to dodge all the rain. 

The golf however, was not so good. My driver continued to misbehave as it did yesterday. Luckily it was that bad I was generally wide enough to have some kind of shot. Hit my 5 wood well of the tee a few times and should have stuck with it, but wanted to get my driver going. Finally found the middle of the driver on the 18th. 

Played pretty scrappy really, always fighting to get back in position, and left loads of putts a foot short and on line. It was very windy in my defence, which I've never experienced round Ely.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 6, 2021)

Was meant to be playing in an open at Manchester GC today but it was called off about 3 minutes before our tee time. Can't say I was too disappointed at the time.

However as we drove back into the city the weather started brightening up so we went and played 14 holes at Worsley GC where my mate is a member.

Played well to be fair and was a bit gutted I wasn't able to do that in competition. Had a couple of trebles but that was more of me not taking it too seriously and trying outlandish shots from under trees etc.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			A good round for me today in the Seniors Stableford, scored 39 points and currently in first place with three scores yet to be posted.

1981 John Letters The Master Model Forged in the bag again, that's three good scores I've had with them this week, a shame it's their last day and a different set will be in the bag next week.
Also played Mizuno "White Fang" graphite woods and a Swilken 909 putter, a bit like a flanged Golden Goose in steel.

View attachment 37903

Click to expand...

In case he's just too modest to brag.
Third place on Sunday with 40 points and yes, he was the winner yesterday with 39 points.
A good haul of vouchers and a sizeable cut to the HI.
Jolly well done old bean!


----------



## Crow (Aug 7, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			In case he's just too modest to brag.
Third place on Sunday with 40 points and yes, he was the winner yesterday with 39 points.
A good haul of vouchers and a sizeable cut to the HI.
Jolly well done old bean!
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, 
Thanks, it's so long since I won anything that I've forgotten how to brag.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 7, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Played back in Sweden today at one of the local clubs that I never played before. Stunning course but a really tough walk, and they even had a “taxi” between 2 holes were they had a cart to put all the trolleys on before you got in the buggy and they took us up the road.

Played awful and it was slower than slow, but enjoyed being back playing with my mates from home.

And as a side note: I played for free today, but had I paid a green fee it would’ve been £55 with today’s conversion rate. I’d guesstimate that in the UK this would’ve been a £100+ kind of course based on what I’ve played.

View attachment 37898
View attachment 37899

View attachment 37900

Click to expand...

where were you? 
When I am out in Sweden I am based in Gothenburg but haven’t played anywhere yet ☹️


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			where were you?
When I am out in Sweden I am based in Gothenburg but haven’t played anywhere yet ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I played Kallfors Golfklubb, which is about a 40 min drive south of Stockholm. Only club I know about in the Gothenburg area is “Hills GC” which I believe is one of the most expensive ones in Sweden and where they’ve played a European Tour event at a few years back.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 7, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I played Kallfors Golfklubb, which is about a 40 min drive south of Stockholm. Only club I know about in the Gothenburg area is “Hills GC” which I believe is one of the most expensive ones in Sweden and where they’ve played a European Tour event at a few years back.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I had a look at hills as well , looks lovely but as you say expensive. The weather is also the other issue but Stockholm is probal wetter? And Malmö the best area ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2021)

…or not as it turns out.  Course closed due to being saturated after yesterday’s and overnight deluge.  Course drains well but there are times when it just takes a bit longer.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 7, 2021)

Played yesterday at Keighley. Rubbish weather all day. Played 9 in the morning, lunch (highlight of the day - steak pie was ridiculously good) and then 18 in the afternoon. 

So bad, horrendously bad golf. Really fed up with how I played, infact 3 out of the four ball played badly. Course was in great condition considering all the rain on Thursday and yesterday. 

Everything felt wrong. Driving was so poor. I'm coming over the top and at times hitting it 25 yards left about a foot from the floor. Embarrassing. My normally good go to club hybrid was steady but distance wise was shocking, irons same on distance. Putting was ok. Think I finished with 25 points. 

We were talking during the last few holes saying our golf was better when we started playing the game. Think it's too many thoughts, too much reading/seeing different advice that gets in your head! 

Nice walk though!!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes I had a look at hills as well , looks lovely but as you say expensive. The weather is also the other issue but Stockholm is probal wetter? And Malmö the best area ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I believe Gothenburg is right up there when it comes to places where it rains the most in a year. Having said that I’m looking out the window here and it’s absolutely hammering it down. 
Malmö might have the best overall weather over the course of a year, but it’s an absolute dump and I don’t wish it upon anyone to stay there for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 7, 2021)

Out for nine holes this afternoon - thought the course might have some wet bits (especially the rough) given the rain of the last couple of days (course needs it, barely had any rain in last month etc. etc.) but it was dry - bit windy out there but nice 



This isn't the ideal approach angle to the 7th on the Ashludie course at Monifieth Links


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 7, 2021)

Had 22 putts today. Only 3 of them were for birdie and only holed one of them. Finished 6 over with a double on the last after losing a ball.


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2021)

Should have played in today's Charity Day competition, but the course was closed and it has to be rearranged. 
My back garden was under 6" of water when I woke up!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 7, 2021)

Definite mixed bag of a day. 
Monthly medal, 4 over through 12 holes and playing well... then the heavens opened and I mean opened. Amazed the course remained open. It was biblical. 

Properly struggled the 6 remaining holes dropping 10 shots. Triple on 13 and 16 and double on the last whilst wrestling each club to keep hold of it. 

Signed for an 85 in the end and it could have been worse, far worse.


----------



## IainP (Aug 7, 2021)

Inter club match today over at Chiltern Forest (1st time there for me). Oppo scored well early plus some mess ups by me, had me 4 down after 9. Rest of match was classic matchplay, momentum shifting all the time but unfortunately for me ended 1 down.
Passed Ellesborough on the way home 🙂


----------



## louise_a (Aug 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			What course(s) are you playing up here Louise?
		
Click to expand...

 I am playing in the Strathtyrum Tournament on the New and the Eden  courses, more than likely play a comp on the Jubilee and maybe the Strathtyrum if I don't do well the first 2 days. Will probably look for somewhere to play on the Wednesday too.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 7, 2021)

louise_a said:



			I am playing in the Strathtyrum Tournament on the New and the Eden  courses, more than likely play a comp on the Jubilee and maybe the Strathtyrum if I don't do well the first 2 days. Will probably look for somewhere to play on the Wednesday too.
		
Click to expand...

Have a good time - Reason I asked was that when we played the Old Course last week the greens were much slower than I'd expected - not sure if that will be true of the other courses though.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 8, 2021)

Last round of a 3 competitions in 5 days. The pairs knockout was an epic duel over 19 holes. The Singles knockout was positive moving to the next round and today’s 4BBB was a good steady -7 , and a 2 … so a good session. Weather was okay but today we had wind and rain and wasn’t too pleasant but if you don’t just get on with it your card will get ruined. 
Now lying in a hot bath with Epsom salts to let the old body recover. Don’t think I will pick my bag up until Friday unless I feel super.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 8, 2021)

Won a club match with a dog license.
I had 5 birdies and my partner was solid as a rock all the way round. We didn’t give them a chance.


----------



## Lump (Aug 8, 2021)

Walked off after 7 holes due to a 4ball ahead. Waited on every single shot from the 2nd tee. Multiple chances to let us through (2 ball) and just ignored. 
Bollocks to that, card NR’d and official complaint put in. 
If it continues to go unchecked I’m leaving clubs. It’s been bloody dire since lock down.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 8, 2021)

Proper Silloth conditions at last today.

Lovely 3 club wind to sort the men from the boys, course in fantastic condition.

75 with 3 three putts, no feel for pace on the greens. My fault for switching putter grip, the lighter grip I put on has totally upset the balance of the putter so heavier grip going back on.

Other than putting was hitting the ball very solidly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2021)

Club Champs weekend - couple of 74s saw me come second once again 😫


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Club Champs weekend - couple of 74s saw me come second once again 😫
		
Click to expand...

At least you didn't get beaten by a 39 handicapper...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			At least you didn't get beaten by a 39 handicapper...

Click to expand...

There is that 😂


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 8, 2021)

i played today and hit two of the best shots i've ever played
Sadly there were also a fair few of my historical worst in the other 80 odd shots


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 8, 2021)

Sneaky 9 holes at 5.00pm with half set  and no DMD for a one over par on greens that had been hollow cored on Monday


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2021)

Finally some decent golf. 40 points and nice win on the last green. Did something I have never done before, and not likely to ever do again. Birdied our 6th and 15th. Anyone that knows the course will know how difficult the two holes are. 200 yards off the whites, very small greens and into a stiff wind. Couple of three woods tamed the holes. 😆


----------



## Crow (Aug 8, 2021)

Hickory comp at Luffenham Heath, I was dire.
8 points out, 8 points back for 16. 

At least I was consistently dire.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 8, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Have a good time - Reason I asked was that when we played the Old Course last week the greens were much slower than I'd expected - not sure if that will be true of the other courses though.
		
Click to expand...

I had a practice round on the New this afternoon, the greens were slower than I expected they would be, hopefully I will adjust ok to them


----------



## DRW (Aug 9, 2021)

Up at 5.30, Lovely day out, missed all the rain, just got to have fun in the wind. 36 holes. Got to bed at 1am.

(bigger pictures come up if clicked on)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 9, 2021)

Yesterday's comp results published and finally no crazy scores. 

That was no suprise since conditions were very tough, we started in a 2 club wind which soon became a 3 club wind. Fairways are like concrete and it was tougher with the wind at our back as the ball was going that far that you were barely in control of it at times.

Interestingly PCC was 0, as far as I'm concerned that was a joke.

One of my mates was playing across the Solway at Southerness and he reckoned it was brutal yesterday 🤣


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Yesterday's comp results published and finally no crazy scores.

That was no suprise since conditions were very tough, we started in a 2 club wind which soon became a 3 club wind. Fairways are like concrete and it was tougher with the wind at our back as the ball was going that far that you were barely in control of it at times.

Interestingly PCC was 0, as far as I'm concerned that was a joke.

One of my mates was playing across the Solway at Southerness and he reckoned it was brutal yesterday 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell, we had a PCC of three on Saturday due to the wind and rain down the coast on the Fylde. It was savage 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 9, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Bloody hell, we had a PCC of three on Saturday due to the wind and rain down the coast on the Fylde. It was savage 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it would take 70mph plus winds and a tsunami for that to happen up here 🤣


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 9, 2021)

Started well. Then went full Harris English.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Yesterday's comp results published and finally no crazy scores.

That was no suprise since conditions were very tough, we started in a 2 club wind which soon became a 3 club wind. Fairways are like concrete and it was tougher with the wind at our back as the ball was going that far that you were barely in control of it at times.

Interestingly PCC was 0, as far as I'm concerned that was a joke.

One of my mates was playing across the Solway at Southerness and he reckoned it was brutal yesterday 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Nor sure if its true or not but told the pcc Is done on the whole weather picture. So far we have had not one single pcc adjustment, one comp was 40mphwind and rain and no change 🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 9, 2021)

DRW said:



			Up at 5.30, Lovely day out, missed all the rain, just got to have fun in the wind. 36 holes. Got to bed at 1am.

(bigger pictures come up if clicked on)





























Click to expand...

Wheres this?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2021)

First full 18 for a while due to various circumstances.
Light rain to start but it dried up quite quickly and got pretty warm..another drop close to the end but only 5 minutes worth.
Due to our 2 tee start, various roll ups and other complications we started on the 10th.
A poor couple of shots saw me blob the 16th (our 7th) but fairly solid otherwise for a level handicap 9
Quite a patchy 2nd 9..doubled the 5th(14th) and 6th (15th) didn't fill me with hope of a respectable score but a birdie, par, birdie finish pushed me up to a 35 point haul.


----------



## DRW (Aug 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Wheres this?
		
Click to expand...

Saunton (devon), its lovely down there.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 9, 2021)

DRW said:



			Saunton (devon), its lovely down there.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, my mate Walter rates it and played it many times. Been down there a few times , but before I played golf.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 9, 2021)

Took a work colleague who was up from England on holiday and his 14 year old son out on Monifieth medal this afternoon - weather forecast for today was brutal but in fact it was gorgeous, sunny and barely a breath of wind - they loved the course and I could see why - greens were in great condition and you'd never have know that it had been battered with rain overnight and this morning.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 9, 2021)

won 4@2, into the final of a board competition, so very happy, I had 2 shots and made a few mistakes but played well enough to ensure the mistakes weren't too damaging. Rolled in an 8 footer for par on our index 1 hole with a shot, my pp could only equal so we shook hands.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 9, 2021)

On holiday in Devon played Holsworthy near Bideford with my son in law. Heavy rain on the way there but not a drop after we teed off. The course was in superb condition bearing in mind the recent weather down here. It played really long especially into the wind. For £30, £20 with a County Card, it was an absolute bargain and I would thoroughly recommend it. Friendly pro, members and catering staff.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 9, 2021)

Played the Eden course in the first round of the Strathtyrum this afternoon, lovely weather, after the men playing in the morning got soaked. I played well but one again my putting let me down, gross 86 but 6 three putts.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 9, 2021)

louise_a said:



			Played the Eden course in the first round of the Strathtyrum this afternoon, lovely weather, after the men playing in the morning got soaked. I played well but one again my putting let me down, gross 86 but 6 three putts.
		
Click to expand...

What sort of numbers do you need to qualify for the matchplay @louise_a ?


----------



## louise_a (Aug 9, 2021)

higher than normal, I am currently joint 31th which would just sneak into the scratch knockout probably although I have played the easier course, then there is top 16 net for another KO. not sure how i stand in that.


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

played Lullingstone Park with @Steve Wilkes @Scholesy and steve's brother. only my second game with my new grip and swing and it was ok. 

hit 10 fairways which is good for me and got 32 points

i still cant chip


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Aug 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			played Lullingstone Park with @Steve Wilkes @Scholesy and steve's brother. only my second game with my new grip and swing and it was ok.

hit 10 fairways which is good for me and got 32 points

i still cant chip
		
Click to expand...

Can't chip is an understatement, if you could only half chipped you would have had a bandit 42 points at least,  although i can talk, i was nearly as bad around the greens


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 10, 2021)

What's the course like? Used to queue up in the dark to play there back in the day.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			played Lullingstone Park with @Steve Wilkes @Scholesy and steve's brother. only my second game with my new grip and swing and it was ok.

hit 10 fairways which is good for me and got 32 points

i still cant chip
		
Click to expand...

The correct ones you were playing to I hope?


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			The correct ones you were playing to I hope?
		
Click to expand...

yes they were.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			yes they were.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, what driver are you using now?


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Nice, what driver are you using now?
		
Click to expand...

still got the epic Sub Zero mate but i'm not trying to belt it into the next county - i've slowed my swing down and changed my grip


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			still got the epic Sub Zero mate but i'm not trying to belt it into the next county - i've slowed my swing down and changed my grip
		
Click to expand...

Tbh the distance you hit it I wouldn't worry too much about the driver


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Tbh the distance you hit it I wouldn't worry too much about the driver
		
Click to expand...

i did hit a few 4 irons today that sailed over @Steve Wilkes and @Scholesy efforts with the driver


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Aug 10, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			What's the course like? Used to queue up in the dark to play there back in the day.
		
Click to expand...

If you are asking about Lullingstone, it's come on a lot since the 80's and 90's , I would suggest to anybody to give it a go who used to play it as they will be surprised, but don't leave it till the Winter.


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			If you are asking about Lullingstone, it's come on a lot since the 80's and 90's , I would suggest to anybody to give it a go who used to play it as they will be surprised, but don't leave it till the Winter.
		
Click to expand...

the little trees that i remember from 20 years ago are great big bloody things now


----------



## Crow (Aug 10, 2021)

Played a Seniors Open Stableford at Moor Hall GC near Birmingham today.
Steady front nine but back to back of poor tee shots cost me on two of the long par fours on the back nine, finished on 33 points.


----------



## IainP (Aug 10, 2021)

Frilford green course of the whites with a member, then after lunch the blue course off the yellows. Not all my golf looked as good as the courses but some decent bits in there. Am expecting to seize up at the home office tomorrow!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 10, 2021)

Beat a 21 HC giving 9 shots in the seniors KO. Into the semis to play a 25 HC. Omg !!


----------



## JamesR (Aug 10, 2021)

Quick 18 with a mate this afternoon. Shot 75, to play to handicap. Only 1 birdie, despite plenty of chances.

Need more birdies ✅


----------



## louise_a (Aug 10, 2021)

What an afternoon, 2nd round of the Strath qualifying on the New Course. We were last out and set off in sunshine, but it didnt last and by the time we were on the 2nd the heavens opened, it was biblical and we didnt have time to finish the hole before the klaxon sounded. The green was quickly flooded and we waited in one of the shelters for the rain to stop, it did after 15 minutes but then it was a wait for the greens to clear, I was amazed at how quickly that happened, had it been my home course it would have been a cancelled comp but we were soon back under way.
Sadly things were very slow, at one point there were 3 groups on one tee, we were probably off for 30-40 minutes but the round too well over 5 hours. It was hard to keep focus and my golf was very erratic, I think the back nine was double, par, double, par, double, double, double, par, birdie. At least it was a nice finish. Sadly I failed to qualify for either the scratch or the handicap knockouts, sp i have a consolation medal on Thursday to look forward to. I hope the weather is better than today!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2021)

A quick 9 this morning that turned into 18 as it was quiet 
7 over so played to index, 2 better than CH.
Not many real birdie chances, nothing within 20 feet but the lag putting was on fire...
7 or 8 tap in pars after 20+ foot putts...
Medal tomorrow  - more of the same required...or better.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 11, 2021)

Was feeling a bit better today, so went for a few holes with Gogo at the kings. Hit it remarkably well considering, putting was pretty ropey. Only played 10 holes, which was more than enough, esp as it started raining, usually I'm not a fan of playing in the rain but it was quite refreshing,  esp as I was starting to get a bit sweaty.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 11, 2021)

I dried out in time for a round at the Castle Course this afternoon where I got soaked again, came in after 12, as I need to dry everything out for the next comp in the morning.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice 76 round the Cathedral Course at Chichester, A nice track, in good conditions, greens were quite slow but there had been lots of rain. Very happy considering I’ve not touched a club in 2wks, and I was +5 after 4 holes whilst I warmed up.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 11, 2021)

After a shocking round in the comp on Saturday I ended up shooting to handicap tonight in exactly the same weather, despite a 9 on the 18th where we were basically just running and hitting our ball to escape the sideways stair rods falling from the sky! Was 1 over through the first 6 holes playing into a 30mph headwind. I had been 12 over at the same point on Saturday.

Funny game eh.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 12, 2021)

Out for 12 holes on the Medal course (front nine and then 16-18) this afternoon, gorgeous but a touch windy. Left the driver in the bag and hit three wood off most tees,  atactic that shows promise. Wind was from what is traditionally the prevailing direction (West) but it's been mainly from the East for the last couple of years so it was a bit of novelty and made my last four holes play long.

Noticed when booking that World number 26 Akaya Furue of Japan was booked to play earlier in the afternoon and she and her family/coach/caddie were coming down the 18th as I set off.

When I took a guest from down south out on Monday he commented that he couldn't believe how many trains went past - to be honest the locals tune them out but after him saying that I've begun to notice them.



Second with train passing and red flag on Barry Button army site which usually means live firing in progress I think - didn't hear any gunfire though



Fourth from an unfortunate position in the dunes



6th green with another train and red flag on Barry Buddon



Short par 4 eighth



Par 5 night just before it goes down a level



...and another approach from a less than ideal spot



18th from the right rough


----------



## Crow (Aug 12, 2021)

Summer KO this afternoon, a see-saw match saw me one down with two to play.
Great chip to gimme won the 17th so all square on the 18th.

The 18th is a 200 yard par 3 over water, I was between clubs and opted for the Slazenger Bobby Locke 3 1/2 wood but just couldn't get comfortable and made an uncommitted shot that was only going one way, splash!
Lost the hole and the match.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2021)

Medal today.......
No booked times so we turn up at a " good time to start" to find 3 3balls in front.....
Poor front 9 of +10 including a "lost" ball that we found after the 3 minutes.
Pulled a drive into trees but there's no rough under them so it should have been an easy find..
Nowhere to be seen..3 minutes up, I start trudging back
Halfway there CVG fi do it. It had, somehow, turned right and escaped the trees..
Too late to play it so 3 off the tee- bang, all shots gone.
Played better on the back..only +4 for 85/nett 76
Surprisingly sitting in 4th in Div 1..


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 12, 2021)

Played at Okehampton today on the last day of our holiday. We followed two older couples in their buggies, crikey were they slow. Let us through on the 8th hole, nice enough people. Caught up with two old boys after that and they took about 20 minutes to play a shortish par 3. It drizzled all day and our scores reflected a bad day all round.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 12, 2021)

Very happy today!

Knockout match tonight with no shots given, won 3&1 to get through to 1/4 finals.

New PB of 77 which included 3 doubles in a row, so really happy with how I got myself back together. Also the closest I’ve ever been to a HIO, putting it 1 foot past and directly behind the flag, looking at the pitch mark nonidea how it didn’t go in. Although not a stroke play comp, that’s 4 shots better than my previous best competitive round.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2021)

Strange day yesterday. First I had my iron fitting at Orka HQ. Unfortunately I sometimes have a problem with the Tom Hanks when I'm on the driving range or in a studio, and it started creeping in again. Hit some decent ones with my own 7 iron, but the ones he was handing me, my strike was so inconsistent we couldn't get any decent numbers, and as I got frustrated it just kept getting worse. Ultimately we had a chat after about 20 minutes and agreed that it wasn't worth persisting as we weren't getting much valid data - I was really grateful when he said this happens quite a lot and they wouldn't charge me for it, he didn't want to just send me out the door with irons if we weren't sure they were going to benefit me - the kind of good service Orka have become known for I think. Disappointing to drive all the way there and it being a bust, but I was grateful for how he handled it (sadly I didn't catch the guy's name, it wasn't Alex Comben but another chap).

As I had the afternoon off, I'd already planned to do nine holes with the old man. So I turn up with confidence at an all time low of course. Kinda duffed the first hole for a double, 2nd tee shot was a bit toppy but got away with it after a lucky bounce, and hit a fantastic approach onto the green with my 9 iron to make par (maybe I can hit a golf ball after all?) - then made birdie, par on the next two. Made another birdie at the 6th as well, but overall it was a mixed bag with two birdies, two pars, two bogeys and three doubles! 41 the score which is 19 points. So I won't be getting new irons like I thought, but at least I can still kind of hack my way around a course I guess.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2021)

Felt so much better today so decided to go to nairn and play with the boys. Quite a windy morning with a nice 4 club westerly. Bogeyed the first and 2nd but after that played quite nicely, parred 3,4 and 5, bogeyed 6. 3 over for the front 9. Started to hit it well on the back 9 with birdies on 15 and 18, for a 1 over, which tbh was very unexpected after how weak and ill I've felt the last week.  Suppose to be playing a scramble tomorrow  and at Castle Stuart on Monday, then it's the Northern counties seniors on Wednesday at Duff House, which I wasn't expecting to be fit for😁


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 13, 2021)

Played at Cooden Beach with my school old boys golf society.  Enjoyed it, despite the wind.  Ended up with 33 points, so was fairly pleased.  The highlight was parring the par 5 8th.  Nice meal afterwards too.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 13, 2021)

Very windy until the 15th tonight, and didn't deal with it particularly well. I was suffering from a day of gardening, then football, then a few beers yesterday. 

My timing was off and I was hitting push fades. Not ideal in a strong cross wind. 
The front 9 was a struggle, especially a pair of awful doubles on 7 and 8. 

The back 9 was better, still struggled cutting across the ball resulting in the right miss. 

45 out 39 back. 

No 3 putts was nice.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 13, 2021)

My week at St Andrews is over and i am back home, a better last two days, a gross 79 on the Strathtyrum course yesterday not as good as it rounds as Par is 68 and course rating less than that, but any score in the 70s is good for me. Let down by a couple of strange shots with my PW and a couple of 3 putts, best gross score was 74v so npotthat far away.
Today was a stableford on the Jubilee, very breezy, the windiest it has bene all week, again a couple of 3 putts, one annoyingly after I was putting for an eagle, but generally didn't do too much wrong and finished 4th with 34 points, course rating is 2 over par so pretty much to handicap and probably worth a small handicap cut.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 14, 2021)

Played Kings yesterday in a Texas scramble for a memorial.
Hit the ball well and driving was excellent, straight down the middle every time.
Finished 1 under as a team but nowhere near winning it.
Glad to be back out playing as it was my first round in a few weeks.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 14, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Felt so much better today so decided to go to nairn and play with the boys. Quite a windy morning with a nice 4 club westerly. Bogeyed the first and 2nd but after that played quite nicely, parred 3,4 and 5, bogeyed 6. 3 over for the front 9. Started to hit it well on the back 9 with birdies on 15 and 18, for a 1 over, which tbh was very unexpected after how weak and ill I've felt the last week.  Suppose to be playing a scramble tomorrow  and at Castle Stuart on Monday, then it's the Northern counties seniors on Wednesday at Duff House, which I wasn't expecting to be fit for😁
		
Click to expand...

My old man is playing at Duff House on Wednesday as well for Fortrose.
Loves playing in the seniors matches, bacon roll and coffee to start and a two course meal to finish all for £15


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 14, 2021)

BrianM said:



			My old man is playing at Duff House on Wednesday as well for Fortrose.
Loves playing in the seniors matches, bacon roll and coffee to start and a two course meal to finish all for £15
		
Click to expand...

We have a bye in the morning as we made the final last year. Downside is if we win prob have to say over as our next game is first thing Thursday.  First ive head of any food before or after. Club pays our entry and we get expenses for food


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 14, 2021)

Managed to jump in with a fella playing on his own, well he had his non playing wife in tow but she cleared off sharpish once she realised he was ok with it, LOL. He wanted his card marking for his set of three for his H/C. No problem. He'd only been playing since July last year. Oh well I thought. I've got a game. Huh. He didn't use his driver as he "had no idea where it would go". He didn't bluddy need it as he clipped the ball off most of the tees easyilly with a Callaway hybrid about 200 yards! He played lovely bogey golf until the 13th, then things went a bit wonky but he got it back together on the last three. I gave him my XR Speed to try on the 18th after he'd teed off. Two drives down the middle Boom Boom. Opened his eyes a touch. Nice fella, but has no mates at the club yet. We've swapped numbers and I hope to join him in two weeks. If I can drag myself out of bed for his stupid o'clock t time, he has problems sleeping apparently. I played great, apart from taking four a bunker on the last and giving up and chucking the ball out.  Just trying to keep in form for the next round of the KO.


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 14, 2021)

The weekend after course maintenance week, finally got the driver working again 16pts out probably could have turned it into 19 if the greens were playable. Not so good back enough to give me some encouragement for next week.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 14, 2021)

Played in an mid handicap open at the golf club my mother in law is the secretary for.

After a disastrous start (a 10, yes ten!) on the first, I played probably my best golf ever to finish up with an 84 net 69 and actually coming in 2 shots under CH. 2 birdies helped.

Driving was the best its ever been, all straight and my mishits were low runners that still rolled out a good distance.

Only downside was wedges which I'm normally fairly confident with but for whatever reason they were pushing right today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2021)

Played in a 4BBB today. First time I've played on greens that I'd class as silly fast. Even the 2 members I played with struggled on the greens. 2 putts were acknowledged with silent nods of appreciation, they were rare events. I like fast, silly fast not so much.

General play okay in parts, driving very good. Tired towards the end though, it's been tiring week 😴


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 15, 2021)

We had a golf in Scotland Texas Scramble yesterday, and some mates were keen to play and in my still weakened state I knew I wouldn't have to play that many shots , as it was 4 drives and one had to be a par 3 once you had had yours on a par3 you couldn't hit on any of the others.. the guys had a plan and and had thought it all through🤣🤣 

It was slow, very slow. The field was made up visitors mostly, who by the look of things hadn't played the course before, there was plenty of waiting for greens to clear by groups in front who had much further for their 2nd than they had hit their drives.
Alas we had a last min drop out and the replacement was the most inconsistent player I know, it was a struggle getting his drives in as he either lost the ball off the tee or put it in a bunker. Tbh we got a score better than expected but were way off the pace. Despite the slow nature and the odd shower it was good to be back playing again


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 15, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			We had a golf in Scotland Texas Scramble yesterday, and some mates were keen to play and in my still weakened state I knew I wouldn't have to play that many shots , as it was 4 drives and one had to be a par 3 once you had had yours on a par3 you couldn't hit on any of the others.. the guys had a plan and and had thought it all through🤣🤣

It was slow, very slow. The field was made up visitors mostly, who by the look of things hadn't played the course before, there was plenty of waiting for greens to clear by groups in front who had much further for their 2nd than they had hit their drives.
Alas we had a last min drop out and the replacement was the most inconsistent player I know, it was a struggle getting his drives in as he either lost the ball off the tee or put it in a bunker. Tbh we got a score better than expected but were way off the pace. Despite the slow nature and the odd shower it was good to be back playing again
		
Click to expand...

That's if you can call a texas scramble golf 🤔


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			That's if you can call a texas scramble golf 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Waste of a day on the course!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2021)

Played yesterday. One of those days with plenty of good holes and plenty of shocking ones and not much in between. If a few of the shocking ones had just been mediocre, I'd have been on for a good score, but in the end it was 87 for 32 points. Seven pars, six doubles/triples, says it all really. The other day my missus agreed to get me a new putter for my upcoming birthday, so of course the putter was one of the better clubs in the bag for once. 


Today I went on a pitch and putt with the missus, as she's a total beginner but starting to get interested in it. She really enjoyed it and doesn't do too bad really. We had some fun in the afternoon sunshine anyway.


----------



## Crow (Aug 15, 2021)

Back at my old club Ullesthorpe today for their Men's Invitation Day.
We scored 42 points but just couldn't get any mid range putts to drop.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

Played my best round of the year yesterday, 82 (par 72) which included 3 putts on 17 and 18 and a bounce back off a tree which cost me another shot 
Played today, worst I've played in ages, couldn't get anything going 
Why is golf so crap


----------



## IainP (Aug 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Played yesterday. One of those days with plenty of good holes and plenty of shocking ones and not much in between. If a few of the shocking ones had just been mediocre, I'd have been on for a good score, but in the end it was 87 for 32 points. Seven pars, six doubles/triples, says it all really. The other day my missus agreed to get me a new putter for my upcoming birthday, so of course the putter was one of the better clubs in the bag for once. 


Today I went on a pitch and putt with the missus, as she's a total beginner but starting to get interested in it. She really enjoyed it and doesn't do too bad really. We had some fun in the afternoon sunshine anyway. 

Click to expand...

Pretty similar here, I used to pride myself of grinding out scores but 2021 has been the year of the capitulation for me, need to give my head a wobble. After a double on the first, cruised the next 9 holes. Messed up 11 & 12, bounced back with 3 reg pars, then finished with 3 sixes 😬 . Nine pars, also 32 points 🥴


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 15, 2021)

Bit of a random format for today’s comp at the club, but on the course it was a stableford. After playing well earlier in the week I was looking forward to it, followed up my PB of 77 on Thursday with a 76 today for 44 points. Due to the format it wasn’t a qualifier, so the handicap won’t get cut though.

Really happy with how I played though, I probably hit 1 really bad shot all round which led to a double on my 3rd hole, but followed it up with a birdie on the next. My inconsistent driver has behaved very well the last two rounds which has totally changed how I have been able to play the course and given me much more confidence.

My game definitely seems to be trending in the right direction, hope it continues for the club champs in a few weeks and then on for H4H.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Strange day yesterday. First I had my iron fitting at Orka HQ. Unfortunately I sometimes have a problem with the Tom Hanks when I'm on the driving range or in a studio, and it started creeping in again. Hit some decent ones with my own 7 iron, but the ones he was handing me, my strike was so inconsistent we couldn't get any decent numbers, and as I got frustrated it just kept getting worse. Ultimately we had a chat after about 20 minutes and agreed that it wasn't worth persisting as we weren't getting much valid data - I was really grateful when he said this happens quite a lot and they wouldn't charge me for it, he didn't want to just send me out the door with irons if we weren't sure they were going to benefit me - the kind of good service Orka have become known for I think. Disappointing to drive all the way there and it being a bust, but I was grateful for how he handled it (sadly I didn't catch the guy's name, it wasn't Alex Comben but another chap).

As I had the afternoon off, I'd already planned to do nine holes with the old man. So I turn up with confidence at an all time low of course. Kinda duffed the first hole for a double, 2nd tee shot was a bit toppy but got away with it after a lucky bounce, and hit a fantastic approach onto the green with my 9 iron to make par (maybe I can hit a golf ball after all?) - then made birdie, par on the next two. Made another birdie at the 6th as well, but overall it was a mixed bag with two birdies, two pars, two bogeys and three doubles! 41 the score which is 19 points. So I won't be getting new irons like I thought, but at least I can still kind of hack my way around a course I guess. 

Click to expand...

That’s exactly what happened to me when I had a iron fitting a few years ago with a very respected fitter in Scotland. 

I think I only hit 3 decent shots with a 7 iron the rest were rubbish, I did mention to him it would be hard to get a proper fitting with so few decent shots but he didn’t seem concerned and went ahead and fitted me for new irons.


----------



## DRW (Aug 16, 2021)

Hit ball fairly well, no lost balls, putted and chipped terrible, so many dropped shots on or within 5 yards of the greens. 8 over, 6 over, 14 over. 

For the last 3ish months, just cant get seem to put a score together, thank goodness for the handicap soft cap.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 16, 2021)

Played castle Stuart this morning, bit cloudy but not a breath of wind. Course was empty, on the front 9 and didn't see another group ( apart from us lot) until the halfway hut when guys were going off the first.

Played pretty well birdies on 1st, 3rd, 4th, 7th and 10 and 18. Drove it well too.


----------



## Crow (Aug 16, 2021)

Played here today, I always think this is one of the most picturesque views from a tee, pity the phone camera doesn't do it justice but anybody recognise the course and hole?


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 16, 2021)

Played the Dale Hill Woosnam course today, a challenging course with superb condition fairways, greens were quick. Unfortunately we ended up behind a society that meant we were waiting on every shot. It certainly affects your momentum!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 16, 2021)

Played split sixes in a three ball with my boss and his pal at the wonderful Llanymynech course today. 

Started off really well and was 1 over gross through 7 before a triple and a bogey left me 5 over fornthe front 9. Wheels fell off on the back 9 though but recovered enough to hold onto the win.

Great format and points finished 37, 36 and 35 so was a close run thing.

As an added bonus my boss handed me a brand new Vokey SM8 56 degree wedge as an early birthday present!


----------



## DRW (Aug 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played here today, I always think this is one of the most picturesque views from a tee, pity the phone camera doesn't do it justice but anybody recognise the course and hole?
snip
		
Click to expand...

Great brick wall and tower in the background, just the kind of place to strike up a barbie and have a few ciders and let the world go by.

Haven't got the foggiest on the course, where is it ?


----------



## Dando (Aug 17, 2021)

played Dartford with @Scholesy and beat him again.

i am also the owner of an official handicap courtesy of the England Golf App


----------



## Crow (Aug 17, 2021)

DRW said:



			Great brick wall and tower in the background, just the kind of place to strike up a barbie and have a few ciders and let the world go by.

Haven't got the foggiest on the course, where is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Edgbaston, in the middle of Birmingham.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played here today, I always think this is one of the most picturesque views from a tee, pity the phone camera doesn't do it justice but anybody recognise the course and hole?


View attachment 38045

Click to expand...

Birmingham University as seen from Edgbaston GC.

The tower was an inspiration to  Tolkien when writing The Lord of the Rings whilst he was a professor in  the English Department at the University.

The Club is,  I believe, the nearest golf course to any city centre in England.


----------



## Dando (Aug 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played here today, I always think this is one of the most picturesque views from a tee, pity the phone camera doesn't do it justice but anybody recognise the course and hole?


View attachment 38045

Click to expand...

too many trees for my liking


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2021)

First game for over 3 weeks due to me back being made of glass. Went round in 42 on the front nine and I was a machine. I played with a steady swing and it was steady percentage golf. However the old demons came back on the back nine. My driving was awful. So much so the 3 wood came out, 51 on the back nine.Happy the way me back has held up. See if I am saying the same in the morning. Oddly enough I slipped walking down a hill and ended up on me back. As odd as it was I felt me back looser When I got up 😁


----------



## Neilds (Aug 18, 2021)

Played the Codrington course at Players Club, just outside Bristol yesterday.  Nice course that I have been to a couple of times before.  Water is in play on about 7/8 holes and I have a bit of trouble playing over water usually!  Played nice and steady, came back with the same ball I started with (did lose a provisional though!), scored 40 points to win and also broke 90 for the first time.  Really chuffed with how I played.  Was also out with a good group of guys, some who I hadn't met before so all in all, a very nice way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 18, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Played the Codrington course at Players Club, just outside Bristol yesterday.  Nice course that I have been to a couple of times before.  Water is in play on about 7/8 holes and I have a bit of trouble playing over water usually!  Played nice and steady, came back with the same ball I started with (did lose a provisional though!), scored 40 points to win and also broke 90 for the first time.  Really chuffed with how I played.  Was also out with a good group of guys, some who I hadn't met before so all in all, a very nice way to spend an afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Well done on breaking 90 … I live in hope.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2021)

First 5 holes i played like a God....
Next 13 i played like I'd never played before....
Stupid game....


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 18, 2021)

Day off today, for a lovely round at Whipsnade Park. Got over the annoyance of double-bogeying the par 3 third and was only 2 over gross at the half way point! Including 2 birdies at the 4th and the 7th. Was never likely to keep that up though, back nine was ten over, so a 12 over 85 in the end. Most annoyingly I repeated the earlier trick and doubled the par 3 17th (both of them were no shot holes as well so they were my two blobs), and after a great drive on 18 I had a chance of reaching the green in two, but instead hooked it into the crap and made double bogey there as well. I think on WHS I get 16 shots there so a nice round 40 points in the end, comprised of 24 out and 16 back. One of those really quite good rounds that still leaves you grumbling at the end. That's golf.

Did a hell of a lot better than one of my mates though. He was so fed up with losing balls (mostly with driver) that he had a total strop and stopped playing properly, almost stopped talking to us as well for much of the back nine. Bit of a shame that he resorts to that, but we gave him all the necessary abuse afterwards of course. 12 points out, 6 in for him. 😄

My putting was just unbelievable today. Don't know how, don't know why, but I just holed so many putts of 8-10 feet or so. It was crazy. Front nine I only had 13 putts!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2021)

Just got home from the club. Medal today, which I entered purely to mark a card for handicap. Can honestly say that was the worst I've played in years. And I think the only round of golf I've played where I didn't make one par. And no, I didn't have any birdies either. It was that bad ...... 😱😱😱😱


----------



## GG26 (Aug 18, 2021)

Played today in a betterball comp at Stanton-on-the-Wolds.  Started well (front nine was the best nine I’ve played this year) and we reached the turn in 22 pts.  Back nine not so good and we ended up with 39 in total.  My driving was good, apart from one that I topped, the irons and chipping were inconsistent and the putting mixed.  

When we left there were already scores of 49, 48 and 4x46 in.  That’s some scoring.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2021)

Forgot to add that the Golfing Gods were laughing in my face..
Lost a ball in thick rough on the 9th (our 18th) but found someone else's.. 
Chucked it down about 150 yards away, downwind, knocked an 8 iron to 10 feet and holed the putt.....
I bet the buggers enjoyed that one...


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 18, 2021)

Not played or swung a club in 8 days , Midweek stableford and 24 points going out with 4 birdies being 4 under gross then 3 bogies on the back 9 for 16 points for 40 points and a one under gross round to be 5 points behind the winner !!. Could see me drop to lowest HI yet


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice walk round the Ashludie tonight - birdied the first, been a while since I'd done that - we were out behind a four ball who weren't quick at all, and as a consequence we finished just before 9pm - I'd reckon ten minutes later and we'd have struggled to play the last. Nice weather with very little wind so being out there was lovely.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2021)

Played the Norther Counties seniors scratch foursomes yesterday at Duff House. Didnt get off to a good start, I pumped one down to short if the greenside bunker off the tee the oppo Murcar we left in the rough, and further away, stuck it stone dead for a 3, my partner who's one of the best players in know duffed it over the bunker and just on the green, so had a 30 fter for the half which I missed. We Had lots of chances but our oppo sank everything and I mean everything one of them holed every putt he had all the way round , he was also a member at Duff House so a big advantage as I'd only ever played the course once before and my pp not for a while
. We didn't get any luck either, if we missed the fairway we were blocked by one of these weird green and brown things,  yet they always ended up out in the open with a shot to the green. Long story short,we got humped, so knocked out . The plus side lunch in the clubhouse of fish and chips was outstanding,  the best fish and chips I've had in years, proper hand cut home made  chips.. 😋 course was good, greens very nice... well there's always next year😉


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 19, 2021)

Somehow managed to injure my knee on holiday last week (not drink-related, I'm putting it down to having to walk over the deep sand-dunes at the back of Bamburgh Castle every day for a week). Played on Monday, but could feel it getting worse and came off after 9. 

Thought it felt better yesterday, so arranged to play 9. Big mistake, could feel it on just about every shot, was in a lot of pain last night and it feels really weak today. Have cancelled golf for the rest of the week.

Only bright spot was on our par 5 6th. Hit a monster drive (by my standards), and was left with 220 to the middle of the green. Took my 5 hybrid which is my best club. It tends to go around 190. Hit a beauty, but didn't see it come down. My PP says "it's gone through the back of the green". Didn't believe him, but sure enough it was about 15 yards through the green, by my calc it must have gone 250 at least. Quite incredible for me. Happily, managed to get down in 2 for a birdie.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2021)

After a seriously poor round on Wednesday I didn't have particularly high hopes for today...
So signing for a 5 over, 40 pointer, was most satisfying...
Surpassed Wednesday's score on the 12th hole....
Still left quite a few out there and had 4 or 5 putts burn the edge or lip out..
A good day at the office and should be cut back to 6.8


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2021)

After Wednesdays poor play, came back with a bang. We played a 3 scores to Count Russian stableford. We all played well, but my ball stricking was pretty good today only 1 over gross for me, with a bogey on the first, which was a bit of a shock as I hit a great 9 iron (it was down wind) which pitched on the green and ran right through the green.

We won with 195 points and even better we were back to a cash kitty🤑


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			After Wednesdays poor play, came back with a bang. We played a 3 scores to Count Russian stableford. We all played well, but my ball stricking was pretty good today only 1 over gross for me, with a bogey on the first, which was a bit of a shock as I hit a great 9 iron (it was down wind) which pitched on the green and ran right through the green.

We won with 195 points and even better we were back to a cash kitty🤑
		
Click to expand...

Impressive scoring....


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Impressive scoring....

Click to expand...

Russian is crazy,  remember on one hole a couple of winters ago, one team had 100 points on one hole, they were doing something to the green and the hole was 100 yards short of the normal green on the 10th and were off a forward tee as well🤣


----------



## louise_a (Aug 20, 2021)

bit of a mixed bag this week, club stableford yesterday I had 3 birdies 2 on par 3s, sadly they were more than offset by 3 blobs, also 2 on par 3s. 
Today played in a team open at Oldham, a very strange course, first 8 are pretty flat. the 9 is steeply uphill followed by several across the hill, mostly blind tee shots including on par 3s. Although these holes are pretty flat, after each one the next tee is further up the hill, it is pretty tough going.  17 takes you back down the hill before the last to the clubhouse. I played the first 4 and last 4 in level par but the middle holes were not good.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 20, 2021)

Played at Broadstone today, a late birthday pressie. Lovely course, some fabulous views and no inclement weather to dampen the day. 3 hour drive to get down there, a lot of traffic causing me to arrive later than planned but a course well worth the trip. No time for a warm up, almost straight out and a pretty poor front 9, struggled off the tee for a few holes resulting in 48 out. The course was rammed with 4 balls, two groups in front of us waiting on the tee at the halfway. Decided to wash a Snickers down with a Stella whilst waiting, should have had one before starting. Works wonders, shot 38 on the back 9.

It's well worth a visit

No idea why posting from the phone changes the image rotation 🤔😟


----------



## Badger (Aug 21, 2021)

Pottering around Arran this week, played 18 at Corrie yesterday, hadn't played there for about 5 years and had forgotten what a good little course it is. Intented to play 12 at Shiskine early evening but the rain that had been threatening all day arrived after 5 holes along with a very strong wind that came out of knowhere so i ended up walking back along the beach for sanctuary after 7.  Weather not great this morning but should clear up later, might play at Machrie on route to Shiskine again.

Heading over to Gigha on Tuesday and taking clubs as see there is another island course to tick off the list.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2021)

Went down to Nine Of Herts with my wife this morning. Little bit of a step up from Rickmansworth pitch & putt where we went last time. Happy to report she recorded her first ever pars - two of them! Both on 75 yard downhill par 3s but she still did well. Struggled on some of the longer holes mind - off 54 handicap she amassed 15 points which I think is pretty decent. For me personally I was only two over after five but it went a bit tits up after that. I actually blobbed the tiny hole where she got her first par because I just never have a shot for it, went through the back this time into the rubbish beyond. Finished six over in the end, about average for such a short nine holer. Chuffed that the missus enjoyed it though. Despite her three 10's.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Went down to Nine Of Herts with my wife this morning. Little bit of a step up from Rickmansworth pitch & putt where we went last time. Happy to report she recorded her first ever pars - two of them! Both on 75 yard downhill par 3s but she still did well. Struggled on some of the longer holes mind - off 54 handicap she amassed 15 points which I think is pretty decent. For me personally I was only two over after five but it went a bit tits up after that. I actually blobbed the tiny hole where she got her first par because I just never have a shot for it, went through the back this time into the rubbish beyond. Finished six over in the end, about average for such a short nine holer. Chuffed that the missus enjoyed it though. Despite her three 10's. 

Click to expand...

Wish my wife was interested in playing still, would have opened up all the 9 holers I don't get the time to play for her would just be the ticket.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 21, 2021)

18 this morning off the whites. 

Lots of bogeys, a couple of doubles adding up to a +14, 85. Easily left 4 shots out there, two silly 3 putts and made a mess of the 13th after a really good drive.

Never mind. Index up .5 to 13.1 so at least I get a shot back


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2021)

Played my first comp since recovering from illness.
A strange morning, was drizzling when we teed off, but it was boiling, really humid.  Had the waterproof off straight away as the sweat was pouring off me. Soon stopped and the sun came out, but it was so humid, really heavy air too but not a breath of wind, perfect scoring day.

Hit it OK, shot a 75 gross, 4 over, one over the CR or what ever its called. Dont think I've ever had so many 10 fters for birdie and holed none of them, but the greens were quite slow comp to how they have been since the Am. Won't be replacing any scores, but does knock some of my good scores closer to dropping out the 20.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 21, 2021)

Out this morning, loads of people stayed at home because of the weather forecast.. which was wrong for the morning.
Played okay hit my longest drive of the season, then proceeded to blade the chips to get a double bogey. But carried on and shot 34 points, on greens that had been tined and fed. 
Will work on the set up through next week. I seem to be a bit steep / upright.. which is easy to sort out but the driver can be a little odd. But also really good news is I did not lose a ball given the long hay about.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 21, 2021)

Despite the forcast predicting biblical rain and thunder, we took a gamble and played this afternoon.

There was a bit of rain for the first three holes, then a lovely calm dry evening.

Driving wasn't great, hitting the ball high and right, just can't consistently lead the downswing with the hips on the course yet, but it's getting there.

The rest of my game was pretty decent. However I made a couple of poor decisions and a couple of three putts on the front 9 that cost me a good score.

43/38 and another round of what could have been 🤪


----------



## JamesR (Aug 22, 2021)

Played an away club match at Matlock golf club.
Playing 4bbb, we won 3&1, and i shot a 4 under par 67.
Best golf I’ve played in ages.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2021)

Well, we had a spot of rain last night.....more than a spot to be fair..
Quick back 9 before work and the 10th green had a puddle on it..doesn't stay long though.
Almost all the bunkers had water in them but the course was very very playable.
3 birdies and 2 bogeys saw me round in 1 under...greens very receptive so I could fire at the pins..
Would have liked to play the front on that form but the multitudes had arrived.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 22, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Bit of a departure for me today - played a greensomes open as part of an outing for our Thursday night crew. Big handicap difference between me and my partner but we handled it well, got her drive quota in without too much stress and managed to come in under handicap. Not in contention but enjoyed the day and happy to put a respectable score in.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy a greensome for a change.
It’s certainly easier if you have a handicap range, than foursomes.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 22, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Totally. Lots of trouble (water) in play on this course. Not a big issue but for the high handicappers it's pretty unforgiving. We'd have struggled for sure if it'd been foursomes.
		
Click to expand...

I played a bit of mixed with my sister, and they played American greensomes sometimes. Where you both played the other persons 2nd shot, and then played alternate shots.
Also worth a try.


----------



## SyR (Aug 22, 2021)

I managed to sneak away for a round with my brother at his local course. I haven't played a round in 2 years since my daughter was born / covid happened so it was a bit of a mystery standing on the first tee. We played at The Hampshire outside Andover. It's not a very long course, but had quite a few elevation changes and requires a bit of accuracy. The condition was ok for the low green fee and it wasn't too busy. They seem to have an issue with the sprinkler system as some greens were very waterlogged in places around the sprinkler heads. Somehow I started off with a par, birdie and managed to hang on for a 5 over par round. Considering the gap since I last played, I was over the moon with it. I'm looking forward to playing more golf and playing some more challenging tracks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2021)

Decent weekend of golf - was 3 under par gross yesterday , had a bit of nightmare getting the marker to verify the score but finally sorted it today so hopefully gets me closer to 1 , today in swindle , decent 1 over to come 2nd


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 22, 2021)

After about 5 months of using a shortened shaft on my driver I decided to swap it back to the original heavier, longer shaft for a solo knock tonight to see how it went.

Probably the best driving I've had all year, the heavier shaft seemed to keep my timing in check and the extra shaft length seemed to add about 10 or 15 yards. Very straight in the main as well, think I lost 3 drives to the rough but we're talking less than 5 yards from the fairway.

Culminated in me shooting an equal best ever 78 (par 69). And that was with some shocking wedge play and putting at times.


----------



## Lump (Aug 22, 2021)

Clubs champs coming up next weekend. Might take a month or so off from Golf after that. Not enjoying the game one bit atm.


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm often last minute when it comes to getting to the course etc. but today I was found out.

Playing with another classic club fan in a pairs open at Burghley Park GC. I was unsure of the weather and ended up rushing to choose what clubs to take and just put last weeks set in, Slazenger Plus International 3-SW, a Slazenger driver and a Greenway (Sri Lanka) putter.

Got to the course for our 2.40 tee time with time to spare, or so I thought but no, it was a 36 hole event and the morning round had already been played! 
I booked it a while ago and must have forgotten the format.... 
We were still able to play in the afternoon round and scored a respectable 40 points (which should have been better as I missed a couple of straight forward putts and duffed a chip) for 21st place in a field of 46 for the afternoon round.

Obviously we didn't contend in the overall event.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 22, 2021)

Felt like I played terribly today, driving was so so and irons not much better. Somehow still managed to dob it round in 6 over 76. 

It's a strange old game. Might take a few weeks off now as my shoulder has started giving me a bit of gyp.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 23, 2021)

First time I’ve been shocked on a golf course yesterday, played my away course which had very fast greens, on the 3rd I was putting for a par from 8 foot but the ball ended up 20 yards off the green, finished with a 7 😡
That hole was the hardest of the day with a field of 87 players very few parred it. 

Ran off 3 other greens from chip shots around the green. 

But other than the shots I lost on the green it’s the I best that I’ve played that course. 

Very enjoyable day though came around 25th


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2021)

Round with the boys, nice morning with no wind again. 
Hit the ball well, Eagle the 7th for the first time in a while, had 3 birdies as well, 9th 10th and 11th, though did have 2 bogies as well on the front 9. It was a team score again and my pp played well to were were confident of taking the pot. 128 with 3 scores to count. We had the best score of the first 4 groups, the last ground were a 10, 18, 19 and 23, who came in with 140 points 🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2021)

Couldn't hole a putt to save my life today...having said that I putted quite well.
I left myself too many long par putts but always had a tap in bogey - balls either lipped on hung on the edge or didn't quite have enough speed or borrow.
Frustrating as it lead to 9 1 point holes...scored 20 on the other 9...just a bit of luck and it could easily have been a mid 30s card...
And we got to the turn ( played the back 9 first) and we found.....
1 group on the green, 1 on the fairway, 1 just teed off, 2 waiting, us, another 2 ball and then 3 groups of the ladies roll up turned up....
The system really seems to be working well..


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 23, 2021)

Quarter finals of our match play comp this afternoon, this time playing against a very steady 5 handicapper. After my last 2 rounds being PB’s I was feeling confident, but knowing that the other guy doesn’t really make mistakes. 

I played really well, no real mistakes from me and ended up winning 5&4. I did feel quite bad that after the 14th, he was 3 over but had lost the match, though I was only 4 over.

In my head, I don’t think I’m a 16 handicapper, but that’s what WHS has me at, all of my rounds since last year have had 2/3 blow up holes and I knew as soon as they dropped ami would start tracking towards single figures. In my last 3 rounds, I have shot 77/76/75 with no blow up holes, so starting to play a bit more to what I like.

Hopefully the good form continues as we have our Club Champs in two weeks.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Quarter finals of our match play comp this afternoon, this time playing against a very steady 5 handicapper. After my last 2 rounds being PB’s I was feeling confident, but knowing that the other guy doesn’t really make mistakes.

I played really well, no real mistakes from me and ended up winning 5&4. I did feel quite bad that after the 14th, he was 3 over but had lost the match, though I was only 4 over.

In my head, I don’t think I’m a 16 handicapper, but that’s what WHS has me at, all of my rounds since last year have had 2/3 blow up holes and I knew as soon as they dropped ami would start tracking towards single figures. In my last 3 rounds, I have shot 77/76/75 with no blow up holes, so starting to play a bit more to what I like.

Hopefully the good form continues as we have our Club Champs in two weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Ah!
You're one of "those" people that Phil gets cross about..
Good scoring...keep it going..


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Ah!
You're one of "those" people that Phil gets cross about..
Good scoring...keep it going..

Click to expand...

😂😂

Yes, very much so at the minute it would seem. I have lost a match play tie against Fragger at a old farts meet though, so I can blow up like the best of them.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			😂😂

Yes, very much so at the minute it would seem. I have lost a match play tie against Fragger at a old farts meet though, so I can blow up like the best of them.
		
Click to expand...

He's even worse now - gets 28 shots......
It's all wrong I tell ya.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 23, 2021)

There was a stableford comp at our place over the weekend. The winner went round in 87 playing off 28 for a steady 50 points. 
The  runner up shot 82 playing off 21 for 47 points. 🙂


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 23, 2021)

9 holes with the boy tonight. Despite him toeing one 90* off the first, he played the best golf yet for him. Usually hitting a really poor shot on the first tee would get his head down, but tonight he hit another flushed it which put a bit of a spring in his step.

He drove it really well and did a good job of keeping it in play. His putting needs work, but overall he was rightly proud of himself after the round.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			There was a stableford comp at our place over the weekend. The winner went round in 87 playing off 28 for a steady 50 points.
The  runner up shot 82 playing off 21 for 47 points. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

That’s ridiculous!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			That’s ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

A PP shot 40 and came 4th in his division playing off 10 🤣


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			There was a stableford comp at our place over the weekend. The winner went round in 87 playing off 28 for a steady 50 points.
The  runner up shot 82 playing off 21 for 47 points. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I'll top that. The Thursday swindle at my club was won with 52 points last week...


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I'll top that. The Thursday swindle at my club was won with 52 points last week... 

View attachment 38121

Click to expand...

😳🙄🤣


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 24, 2021)

79 on a supplementary card with my mate. Despite starting the year as a 6i that is the first time I have broken 80 this year, I am well chuffed. Onwards and downwards.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 24, 2021)

Final of the Summer  Mixed Foursomes KO and giving away 10 shots, nip and tuck until the 9th when we snuck one against the head 2 up after 11 and won 3 and 1  first board comp for me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2021)

Quite probably my best round ever. Not every hole but enough. 25 points on the front 9 😳. Couldn't miss a putt.

Tired on the back 9 but did enough to get a further 18 points. Putting was simple today, why couldn't it always be like this?

Smashing company, lovely day.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2021)

Best round of the year, 7 over net 79, thankfully I didn't put it in for a casual round card 
If only I could tighten up my chipping there should be more decent scores to come.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 24, 2021)

Best round ever for me tonight - a 76 for a 0.9 cut to the HI. This comes just two days after a 78 which was equal to my previous best. Certainly seem to be in a purple patch at the moment.

Looking at my record my first card handed in was a 94 - its been a good season for me!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Best round of the year, 7 over net 79, thankfully I didn't put it in for a casual round card 
If only I could tighten up my chipping there should be more decent scores to come.
		
Click to expand...




HeftyHacker said:



			Best round ever for me tonight - a 76 for a 0.9 cut to the HI. This comes just two days after a 78 which was equal to my previous best. Certainly seem to be in a purple patch at the moment.

Looking at my record my first card handed in was a 94 - its been a good season for me!
		
Click to expand...

There was something in the air today 👍


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 24, 2021)

Posting early
Off to play beneath the Matterhorn tomorrow - looks good [but weather forecast is a bit grim for tomorrow] 
Thats not me BTW - Just some untucked skally


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2021)

@Italian outcast , wow, just wow. That's fabulous.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Italian outcast , wow, just wow. That's fabulous.
		
Click to expand...

Perks of being in the Davos crowd


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Italian outcast , wow, just wow. That's fabulous.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how hilly that course is 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I wonder how hilly that course is 😁
		
Click to expand...

Go half on a buggy? 😄


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 25, 2021)

I played my SF of the seniors KO giving 14 shots away. Tough par three to start. He clouted the ball 180 yards on to the green with his driver. I was 5 down after 7. THen a miracle happened. He duffed a drive on 8. Lost ball. And 9. Lost ball. Bit by bit I clawed my way back to be one up on 17. A hellish drive off the back sticks. I nailed it. Job done, or so I thought. He followed me. I got down in 5, and so did he. All square going down 18 him with a shot. 434 par 4. He sliced making going for the green impossible. I was in position A on the fairway. He could only go out to the left to open up the green. I prayed for one last good 3 wood. Nobbed it, but got 150 yards. He did the same so was short of the green with me. I carefully chipped on thinking that we would end up going back down the 1st and hoping he couldn't repeat the trick. Then, he thundered his chip to the back of the green. He chipped to within 4 foot. I'd got a uphill 6ft right to left curling putt......and it went in for par. Game won on the last. I've never ever had a release like it. My whole body just relaxed. The tension I had built up. OMG.  I'm going to relax now for a couple of weeks before arranging the final. 

Phew !


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I played my SF of the seniors KO giving 14 shots away. Tough par three to start. He clouted the ball 180 yards on to the green with his driver. I was 5 down after 7. THen a miracle happened. He duffed a drive on 8. Lost ball. And 9. Lost ball. Bit by bit I clawed my way back to be one up on 17. A hellish drive off the back sticks. I nailed it. Job done, or so I thought. He followed me. I got down in 5, and so did he. All square going down 18 him with a shot. 434 par 4. He sliced making going for the green impossible. I was in position A on the fairway. He could only go out to the left to open up the green. I prayed for one last good 3 wood. Nobbed it, but got 150 yards. He did the same so was short of the green with me. I carefully chipped on thinking that we would end up going back down the 1st and hoping he couldn't repeat the trick. Then, he thundered his chip to the back of the green. He chipped to within 4 foot. I'd got a uphill 6ft right to left curling putt......and it went in for par. Game won on the last. *I've never ever had a release like it. My whole body just relaxed. *The tension I had built up. OMG.  I'm going to relax now for a couple of weeks before arranging the final.

Phew !
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Did it make a mess?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I've been there!


View attachment 38143


Course was closed, had to go snowboarding instead!
		
Click to expand...

I hate snow, and that is a lot of snow. However, I know five little people who would love that, until their toes got cold, and they wanted to come indoors.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oh dear. Did it make a mess?
		
Click to expand...

Out of all that post, THAT's what you pick up on!!!! Your mind must work in very strange ways. I shall have to take more care when posting in future. Thanks for reading anyway.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I played my SF of the seniors KO giving 14 shots away. Tough par three to start. He clouted the ball 180 yards on to the green with his driver. I was 5 down after 7. THen a miracle happened. He duffed a drive on 8. Lost ball. And 9. Lost ball. Bit by bit I clawed my way back to be one up on 17. A hellish drive off the back sticks. I nailed it. Job done, or so I thought. He followed me. I got down in 5, and so did he. All square going down 18 him with a shot. 434 par 4. He sliced making going for the green impossible. I was in position A on the fairway. He could only go out to the left to open up the green. I prayed for one last good 3 wood. Nobbed it, but got 150 yards. He did the same so was short of the green with me. I carefully chipped on thinking that we would end up going back down the 1st and hoping he couldn't repeat the trick. Then, he thundered his chip to the back of the green. He chipped to within 4 foot. I'd got a uphill 6ft right to left curling putt......and it went in for par. Game won on the last. *I've never ever had a release like it. My whole body just relaxed. The tension I had built up. OMG.  *I'm going to relax now for a couple of weeks before arranging the final.

Phew !
		
Click to expand...

When I played my first ever round with my brother, it was captains day. I won it. The sensation after the last putt was exactly the same. I have never had that feeling since.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2021)

In order to play 18 at a time that we want to play 18 and not get mixed up in the middle of a roll up we have to start by 7.30 from the 10th..no big deal really but the 10th can be a tricky first hole.
So off we went..very average golf but they had top dressed the greens so that was our excuse..
Got round to the turn and.....barely 10 cars in the car park at nearly 9am....place is usually heaving by then..
Seems the Elders roll up was lacking any numbers
So we would have been ab,e to go off the first and not had any time issues... if only there was a way to know this.....
Anyway, the averageness continued and I finished on 32 points...
And it rained
Again
Less than 5% chance of precipitation and we were that unlucky..........


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 25, 2021)

Well what a difference from Monday,I don't think I've hit so many poor shots from the middle of the fairway or left so many putts short. I drove the ball pretty well, but either hit a horror short or got a poor result.  We were only 1 point off the winning score.... without me contributing to a single 🤣 
I think I will have rest tomorrow 😵


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 25, 2021)

We are on a week’s holiday in Dorset, so I played Came Down Golf Club this afternoon.  Lovely course in excellent condition, with great views from the higher spots.  The photo is the view from the first tee.  Played so-so … only 29 points, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 25, 2021)

Out in the midweek stableford tonight - nothing disastrous but nothing special either - 31pts, another card in. Got me out of the house for first time since Sunday though so all good.

Weather gorgeous again, sunshine and barely a breath of wind. 



14th Ashludie course Monifieth Links photographed from 6th tee


Looking back down the 15th, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



16th Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



18th Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			In order to play 18 at a time that we want to play 18 and not get mixed up in the middle of a roll up we have to start by 7.30 from the 10th..no big deal really but the 10th can be a tricky first hole.
So off we went..very average golf but they had top dressed the greens so that was our excuse..
Got round to the turn and.....barely 10 cars in the car park at nearly 9am....place is usually heaving by then..
Seems the Elders roll up was lacking any numbers
So we would have been ab,e to go off the first and not had any time issues... *if only there was a way to know this.*....
Anyway, the averageness continued and I finished on 32 points...
And it rained
Again
Less than 5% chance of precipitation and we were that unlucky..........

Click to expand...

There is a theme developing here.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 25, 2021)

I’m consistently inconsistent! Started terribly once again, (actually managed to hit a few balls prior to play today), was +8 after 6, and finished +8! Had a nice eagle on the 12th, and a 2nd ball birdie on 17 after a wild tee shot that was never going to be found.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 25, 2021)

I played in a team open at Nelson today, it is my home town club and mum was lady Captain there beck in the early 90s, the course was in fantastic condition and the greens were great and the weather was perfect, I played decently on the front nine with 4 pars and then after messing up the 11th, i birdied the 12th then parred in, I have played Nelson many times today was the best I have played it. I have some big games coming up, i hope I haven't peaked too soon


----------



## Curls (Aug 26, 2021)

Midweek comp off whites. Hit 15 greens in Reg. 2 of the (narrow) misses I up and downed for par. The other was a narrowly missed par putt. Sounds like an under par round right?

7 over. 

Oh there were words with the putter. We had a long meeting and a lot of people got fired. Wow it was stone cold on the back 9. I think it’s because I spent the weekend playing 3 matchplay games in which I wasn’t putting out from close range or if I was, I was hammering them in cos they were for halves. Maybe. Or I’m a terrible putter. Or I should go shopping. 😉

Taking the positives my game tee time green is in great shape. But man. That was ugly.


----------



## Curls (Aug 26, 2021)

Addendum

Went to the club this lunch time and hit the practice green. Old boy holing everything strikes up conversation. I ask for help, he gives it, I hole everything. If this happened yesterday I would have been under par.

Stupid game.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 26, 2021)

Curls said:



			Addendum

Went to the club this lunch time and hit the practice green. *Old boy* holing everything strikes up conversation. I ask for help, he gives it, I hole everything. If this happened yesterday I would have been under par.

Stupid game.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (Aug 26, 2021)

a right mixed bag today, 9 pars, offset by 4 double bogies and a quadruple. The really annoying thing was that  I played the par 3s well, just one over par, but the I had 2 doubles and the quad on par 5s. Normally i make up on the par 5s. I have to admit my putting was poor, a 3 putt from 3 feet and another from 8 feet. So irritating. Big games tomorrow as we are playing the regional finals of the handicap shield so possibly 36 holes if we win in the morning.


----------



## IanM (Aug 26, 2021)

Knocked off early today and sneaked out for a game.  Joined some seniors for a 4bbb.   Great sunny afternoon.  

Played really solid.  Missed only two fairways all round.  Upward trend at last.  Comp on Saturday,  see how we go


----------



## GG26 (Aug 26, 2021)

It’s a funny old game.

A week ago I played a seniors open at Coxmoor and retuned an abject 17 pts (would have been around 114 gross).  What made the round enjoyable was that one of my group turned out to be the Coxmoor club president, who was great company and gave us great insight into the changes to the course over the years.

On Tuesday went to Beedles Lake with my usual PP and was hosted by two of his friends who are members there.  Wasn’t expecting much, but started striking the ball well and consistently.  Played to around my handicap, which I had only done once before this year.

Had this afternoon off so went for a round on my own at my home club.  The good ball striking has remained and went around in 85 (best ever is 83).  One drive oob and a couple of average short game shots cost me a new best. 

What a difference a week makes!


----------



## Crow (Aug 26, 2021)

Our Senior Captain's away day today at Maxstoke Park near Birmingham.

I played .

But before we started there was a 9 hole putting competition, not long putts but typically around 15 to 20 feet. 

I'd put one of my Golden Goose putters in the bag for the day, model shown below, and proceeded to "putt the lights out" as they say. Four single putts and the rest 2 putts for 14 total and won the putting comp, a bottle of wine and a sleeve of balls.  
Putted like a beginner out on the course though!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 27, 2021)

Had a 12 hole knockabout after work. Played a few holes seriously and was playing alright but then we hit a load of traffic so decided to join up with the 3 ball in front and play as a 5 (there was nobody behind us).

From then on we were just having a laugh really, trying stupid flop shots over bunkers and attempting to hit stingers etc. Was a great way to spend a sunny evening.

Topped off with a rare pint on the clubhouse balcony whilst watching the sun set.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 28, 2021)

Shot 88 at the New Forest GC yesterday evening. First round in six weeks so pleased with that. Birdied the last as well. 

Loads of ponies wandering about the course. Tried to have a chat with a couple but they dont want to be interrupted whilst mowing the course! 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2021)

Played with the boys yesterday, and was asked to caddy for some American s who where playing the member guest comp sat Sunday and were having a practice round in the afternoon. I played OK, drove it well again, greens were really nice, rolled beautifully, managed to hole a fair few. Caddying was hard work, almost 5 hours in a fresh easterly, which makes the front 9 very short and the back 9 long. Couple of days rest now, then off on our jolly to Kirriemuir, Alyth, stathmore and Blairgowrie.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 28, 2021)

Yesterday I played at Woolton in a lancs ladies competition, it was the regional finals of a shield league Ellesmere had 2 teams out of the four playing semis and a final.
I had an eventful round, consisting of 9 pars and 2 birdies sadly offset by a double, a triple and a quadruple. I had a very close match giving 7 shots and  I managed to win on the last hole. I totted up our stableford scores afterwards and I would have score 37 points to her 39. Unfortunately my team got beat and in the final the team that beat us also beat our other team.
The course was decent but the downside was that the greens had  been hollow tined and sanded 2 weeks ago and so were very bumpy and uneven (probably help m as my putting is not great)


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 28, 2021)

First game for a few weeks due to holidays and knee problems.

9 hole comp. Started off great, 10 points for the first 4 holes despite being in 2 bunkers. Then my hybrid, which has been my best club for months, decided to go haywire. Everything was going into the bushes left and right. One lost ball and a couple of penalty drops meant I was on 16 points teeing off on the par 3 9th. Hit a beauty to the middle of the green only for it to take a really bad bounce and run off into the steepest bunker on the course. Managed to get it out, but it ran along the lip from one end to the other and then decided to roll back in! Got it out next time to the fringe, tough putt down the slope, just missed and stopped 5-6 foot past. Return putt lipped out, ended up taking 6, the daft thing was none of them were bad shots!

Anyway, was good to be back, and the knees held up, so the plan is to play 18 at our place on Tuesday, then Close House later in the week.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 28, 2021)

Early start this morning looked in jeopardy with the fog. But wind cleared it. Match play game, first hole was poor… dunno what was going on there. But then settled down and stopped giving holes away. Took my shot hole and then started to unwind. Went birdie, par,par, nett birdie to get to 3 up. Then just kept focussed to finish by 15. It wasn’t great golf, it was just not giving stuff away and forcing my opponent to take the risks. Now deeper into this competition than I expected hopefully I can keep going on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2021)

Ah, what was easy one day becomes difficult a few days later. A round that ebbed and flowed with good and bad. Weather was lovely though 😄


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2021)

Mates will unavailable so just had a round on my own. Course was basically empty so raced round in 2 hours 10 minutes. I shot 80, which is a joint personal best. Still not broken 80, but probably just as well, if I did it with no witnesses my mates would only accuse me of cheating. 

The big plus was turning doubles into bogeys, as recently I've had had too many rounds full of pars and doubles. Front nine was very stress-free with five pars, four bogeys. Unfortunately two doubles on the back nine but they were on the two hardest holes in fairness. Putted fairly well with only one three-putt all day. Hit a couple of big drives for me as well, generally I think of my average as being 235 ish, but I definitely exceeded 250 on the 9th and the 16th.


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2021)

Inter club match away at a course I've not played before. Was receiving 3 shots 🙂 Started with 6 halved holes which unfortunately contained 2 of those shots  - adv oppo. Then a 9 iron to 18 inches, followed by my best drive of the day to jump 2 up. Oppo then starts holing putts, 40 footer for bird on next. Back to square in a few, then 1 up again to me. Both hole 20 footers on next. Nip n tuck momentum swings for next few until I hole on 17 for 2 up. I can normally sit down after a round and write down all the scores plus what clubs. Have no clue about that 2nd nine, was so wrapped up in the match. Unfortunately team was pipped, but was a great match with a fine opponent.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2021)

Professional's Day today..big field....
Sadly there was no prize for playing crap.....
The holes I completed I scored ok on..but 24 points from 13 holes ain't gonna cut it anywhere.....


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 28, 2021)

Played in an AM/AM with the two best stableford scores from every fourball counting on each hole.

Absolute disaster.

One lad called in sick so we were down to three.

Another is hit and miss at best and was very much on a miss.

The old boy who joined us played pretty well and was our steady Eddie until the 5th, where he contracted the shanks and never fully shook them off all round. The 5th was a hole where, as a team, we didn't score a single point!

I proceeded to play the worst I have in about a month, with 4 lipouts resulting in 3 three putts - and I wasn't hitting greens in regs to start with.

67 points, the pro laughed when we told him so I assume we're not in the prizes 😂.

Dreading Silloth on Tuesday now, going to have to get out before then and purge myself!


----------



## Crow (Aug 28, 2021)

Played in a Retro Day friendly competition at Kings Lynn with a load of other classic enthusiasts including @Voyager EMH 

Very enjoyable day but the format was tough for higher handicaps; teams of three with two best Stableford scores to count but playing off half you HI, so for me on 15.9 I was down to 8 and losing 8 shots but for another guy who I think is around 1 or scratch, he would have lost no shots.  

But in any event the team I was in came second on countback.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 28, 2021)

My team came third. Won 3 balls, Callaway Supersofts with "Royal West Norfolk Golf Club" stamped on.
I got 2 shots. I had the Geordie scratch bloke and a Kings Lynn member with HI 22.4 so he got 11. Best two stableford scores per hole.
Lovely course, lovely weather, great company and a great day.
Offered the chap in the pro shop a ten bob note to cover the green fee. He WAS amused. Well, it was same "era" as my clubs.
Actually, I thought the organiser got us a great deal at £35 for a Saturday.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 29, 2021)

After months of moaning about my handicap going up and up and woes of hitting the driver I finally got it together and won todays competition with a nett 68. I managed 10 out of 12 fairways in regulation, with the 2 misses still being in play.

Should get a cut which pleases me most


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2021)

chrisd said:



			After months of moaning about my handicap going up and up and woes of hitting the driver I finally got it together and won todays competition with a nett 68. I managed 10 out of 12 fairways in regulation, with the 2 misses still being in play.

Should get a cut which pleases me most
		
Click to expand...

There's life in the (very) old dog yet..


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 29, 2021)

Played the knockout pairs better ball today. Won, but it was not an easy match but this was to get to the semifinals. My low partner was “relentless “ to quote the opposition 🙂👍. He made all his birdies and I didn’t get to putt my chances 🤣. 
Definitely gone further than I thought we would and he is getting better and better. I am a bit of a mixed bag !


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 29, 2021)

Monthly medal and 7th with a 75 nett 72 , however 2 2's for £16 and it's a counter round so  projecting down to lowest Hi of 2.2 if PCC is 0.

 On the 18th tee knew I needed a par to probably drop me to 2 round our place, slightly pushed drive leaving 190 to a back left pin out of the rough and in a patch of clover, hit a 5 iron as it's downhill and you have to run the ball in but tugged and heading for the bunker, hit the rake and then the Captain's Charity bunker sign to finish 6 inches from the pin for a tap in birdie , much to the amusement of the Patio at my luck


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 29, 2021)

All my shots gone after the 1st and it didn't improve


----------



## Bratty (Aug 29, 2021)

Played at The Addington in a club pairs match for Westerham GC.
My partner and I won 5&4, only losing two holes. The greens are ridiculously quick and the whole course is pick and place, and huge areas of GUR with free drops, because they are doing A LOT of work there. Cleared out hundreds of trees and scrub. Two years time and it's going to be a really good course.
Played at Westerham yesterday in the 3/4 handicap bowl, off 10, and hit 38 points, coming third. A good weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2021)

Another nine hole round with the wife in the late afternoon today. She even told me she'd been down the driving range with her pal this morning while I was playing football! Keen as mustard!

We went up to Redbourn, I'd never been there before but they have a nice little nine hole par 3 course there. Although it's par 3s two of them are over 200 yards so there was a good variety of hole lengths for her. The holes are nice and wide as well so great for beginners. She really enjoyed it and said it was the best one we've played on so far. Her highlight was hitting a 3 wood on the downhill 130-yard 4th, narrowly missed the front bunker but popped nicely up onto the green! She was chuffed, unfortunately three-putted for a bogey though. 😛 She ended up shooting 57, so 30 over par. Nothing worse than a couple of 8s on the card.

I shot 35 so I was 8 over, I should've done a bit better really, but I was knackered from football, plus the greens were quite hard and fast and I shot through the back of them two or three times unexpectedly. Was a good little test of the short game though. She really liked it so we'll definitely be back there at some point. Also, the guy didn't even charge us for some reason! He just said go out and play. Nice guy! Glad we didn't book ahead and pay in advance. 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 30, 2021)

Society championship day today, absolutely smashed it. Came home with 40 points for the win, 2 x nearest the pin prizes and longest drive also in the bag.
The presentations afterwards was a bit awkward 
Feel a little bit embarrassed


----------



## BrianM (Aug 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Society championship day today, absolutely smashed it. Came home with 40 points for the win, 2 x nearest the pin prizes and longest drive also in the bag.
The presentations afterwards was a bit awkward 
Feel a little bit embarrassed 

Click to expand...

Did you collect your prizes with your Sombrero on 🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2021)

Played Weald of Kent as I was at the caravan.
Stood on the 10th tee 3 down to @Scholesy and beat him 2&1.
The greens were like concrete and even a full shot wouldn’t hold them.
Putted ok and got the chipper out with some good results


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2021)

Out early with CVG...10% chance of precipitation and we drew the short straw...
Started on the 1st for a change for reasons  I shall go into on the golf irritations thread..
After Saturday's debacle I wasn't brimming with confidence so was pleasantly surprised to muster a 2 over gross 21 pointer...
On to the back and a couple of 4 balls were in front but they expertly let us through at the first available opportunity so we didn't lose more than a couple of minutes...
Something happened at the start of the back 9...only had 3 more points after 4 holes....but then played the rest of the 9 in 1 over gross..
Still, 36 points, mustn't grumble..just got to dry everything out now..
Oh, and I seem to have remembered how to hit the driver...took it out for a try and creamed everything....
Stupid game..


----------



## IainP (Aug 30, 2021)

Decided it was finally time to use the EG for a general play entry. Felt quietly confident after playing & putting well on Saturday. Cue a 4 putt triple on the 1st 😖 Turned a great birdie opp into bogey on 7,  plus a couple of penalties later but there was good stuff also. Played the last 6 1/2 holes with a found TM distance+ (as had a minor strop on), and finished strongly 🤣. Couple over nett, which ended up resulting in a 0.1 index drop, which due to slope, rounding & %adj results in 1 shot less next time out 😂😃


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 30, 2021)

Out at lunchtime on my own, course was busy this morning and it was slow so I played it just the same as I would a comp, took my time lining up putts properly and putted everything out. Largely struck the ball better than the last couple of weeks and enjoyed it out there, cloudy but warmish weather with approx 15mph wind so pretty playable.



3rd green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 31, 2021)

Played Kirriemuir, course in great shape, greens were really quick,  rock hard  and some difficult pin positions. Scores were not great, winner had 31 points off 19, i was 2nd with 30 played OK but I don't think I've hit so many greens and gone through the back. For some reason i was playing off 2, as I'd won there last time...🤣Very enjoyable course none the less. Stathmore today.


----------



## DRW (Aug 31, 2021)

Played Cleckheaton Golf Club in a comp, quite a quirky compact course, good condition, didn't love the course. However there were a few good fun holes in there. A good day out with the family, enjoyed it.

Best fountain(bigger picture if click on) I have ever seen and mum was in awe of it :-








Couple of birdies, shot 37 points off full handicap(35 off 85% in 4BBB), the rest of the team forgot to turn up,  34th out of 37 teams with 71 points


----------



## Sats (Aug 31, 2021)

Played and shot +1 over the front nine, but +7 over the back. Pleased as I putted well and my lessons seem to be playing dividends as I'm striking the ball clean as!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 31, 2021)

Played a vets club match at Royal Cinque Ports today. Sadly it was foursomes format but it was in wonderful condition and I just love the place. The driver really really behaved itself and I barely missed a fairway on the front 9 and was really spanking it long.


----------



## Sats (Aug 31, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Played a vets club match at Royal Cinque Ports today. Sadly it was foursomes format but it was in wonderful condition and I just love the place. The driver really really behaved itself and I barely missed a fairway on the front 9 and was really spanking it long.
		
Click to expand...

Cinque Ports is a lovely course!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 31, 2021)

Sats said:



			Cinque Ports is a lovely course!
		
Click to expand...

For me, the best course in Kent


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 31, 2021)

Purgatory, why did I ever buy a driver. Ended up using my 3 wood on every hole from the ninth onwards. Usually with very good effect. One of the lads asked what I finished with. A bloody headache was my response.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 1, 2021)

Played Cranleigh yesterday with a friend … I occasionally play it as it is one of my club’s reciprocals.  Nice course and in very good condition.  My driver was a bit iffy, but my putting retrieved the day.  37 points.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 1, 2021)

Stathmore yesterday and Aylth today both courses in great condition and some great weather too. Greens not as quick as Kirriemuir. Scores going up, didn't play great on either now a few shots back off the lead. Drove the ball poorly,  so not looking good for Rosemount 😆


----------



## Crow (Sep 1, 2021)

KO match, I didn't play particularly well, three down three to play I won the 16th and had a shot on the 17th, on the green with a very makeable putt for par but my opponent holed for birdie and so I lost 2 and 1.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 1, 2021)

We played at Lydd today. The welcome from the staff was excellent,  the breakfast tasty and good value for money. The course was in very good condition although the greens were quite slow.
We will definitely be going back now that we know how all the holes plan out.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Played Kirriemuir, course in great shape, greens were really quick,  rock hard  and some difficult pin positions. Scores were not great, winner had 31 points off 19, i was 2nd with 30 played OK but I don't think I've hit so many greens and gone through the back. For some reason i was playing off 2, as I'd won there last time...🤣Very enjoyable course none the less. Stathmore today.
		
Click to expand...

Playing in the pairs then, say hello to Norman from Ben from Shropshire  if you see him at Strathmore


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 1, 2021)

After an absolute drought of anything good most of the season and a 3.4 shot increase. A lesson Sunday and a good Faldo drill shot me self a 78 in the comp today. 
Cheers Sir Nick.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 1, 2021)

Played Silloth yesterday and, after being in somewhat of a purple patch recently, absolutely fell apart. I've no doubt that the 3hrs kip before a 6.30am journey time played a part in this but it was gutting and felt like I'd wasted an opportunity.

Ended up with just 21 points in the stableford.

Proceeded to take advantage of being driven for once and had a few beers in the clubhouse before heading back out in the afternoon for a texas scramble format and amazingly played better! Putter was on fire and had my moments elsewhere so our three man team went round and shot a 63.

Once again though, fantastic course and experience, just gutted I couldn't string together a good hole!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 1, 2021)

Played at Sandiway yesterday, 4th visit, it is a super course, didn't play badly  but a bit patchy a few pars and the highlight being a birdie on the dogleg par 5 4th. 

I did lose 3 wood cover on the course, I asked the group behind if they had seen it, yes they replied, oh great says I who has it. Oh we saw it but we didn't pick it up!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 1, 2021)

9 holes plus a repeat of the 2nd tonight. Wasn’t mega off the tee and the first few iron shots were a bit poor, but got into it, tried some different strategies and finished 2 over gross with 3 dropped shots and a birdie. Need to work on those fringe shots where you can’t just pull the putter out and the driver is okay, but not where I want it to be. 
Used an Ad333 ball tonight and it was holding really well on the greens .


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Playing in the pairs then, say hello to Norman from Ben from Shropshire  if you see him at Strathmore 

Click to expand...

No just with 16 mates playing courses down there  mo idea who Norman is?


----------



## DannyOT (Sep 2, 2021)

Really trying to make a concerted effort to play more golf and try to improve now my daughter is a bit older. 

Played at Appleby yesterday. Great course and I paid £20 for the round, which was an absolute steal. True links experience with cracking views, even though its nowhere near the coast. Shot 94, 51 front nine and 43 back nine,so at least some improvement during the round. 

Hadn't played a links style course before and couldn't get over how far the ball ran on down the fairways and greens. Also, I now understand why Heather and gorse is so punishing. Even 2 foot off the fairway in short rough, the chances of a good lie were slim.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			No just with 16 mates playing courses down there  mo idea who Norman is?
		
Click to expand...

My apologies. Norman runs the Scottish Pairs week, this week at Forfar, Aylth, Kirriemuir, Strathmore and Lansdowne


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			My apologies. Norman runs the Scottish Pairs week, this week at Forfar, Aylth, Kirriemuir, Strathmore and Lansdowne
		
Click to expand...

There was some sort of pairs thing on Monday morning at Kirriemuir, but not seen any other though we are not playing Forfar and playing the wee course at Blairgowrie.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 2, 2021)

Texas Scramble at The Hirsel in Coldstream today, really enjoyable, course in good nick, off 4 so no chance of winning, 3rd when I left, hobbled round today as I seem to have pulled a muscle in the inside of my leg just above my ankle, a new one for me but absolute agony, need to get some ibuprofen gell on it !


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 2, 2021)

Played Close House Filly today. It really is a lovely course. my only criticism would be that the par 3's are a bit similar and featureless. The rest of the course is great - it's pretty short, the main protection is the bunkers, some pretty deep ones and the greens are tricky.

Started off in a very strange fashion - par, blob, blob, par, blob - three lost balls in the first 5 holes! Driver had a mind of its own. Ditched it and hit hybrid off the tee, and it worked well. Ended up with 33 points to comfortably beat the lads I was playing with. Gave the driver another chance on 16 and 18, hit it like a dream both times!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 2, 2021)

Went out for a gentle knock after work. Left all my woods at home as I wanted to get used to hitting my longer irons again. My home course is generally a driver and a wedge/short iron and its meant that when I played Silloth on Tuesday and had to plot my way around I was screwed!

Went alright, pulling a lot left though which I think is due to my hip turn being non existent early on.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 2, 2021)

Played a bounce game with a mate tonight, 1720 tee and breezed round in 2hrs 20mins as it was dead. 
As usually happens after a fitting for new irons, was hitting the old ones really well on route to a 75 (+5) with a few decent putts thrown in. 

Our "traveller problem" is quite a significant one it would seem!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 2, 2021)

Played Auchterarder gc today. Lovely little course. Pretty with lovely views, including across to Gleneagles from the 6th... £25 vs £250!
Front nine must be easy than the back, cos I was out in one over gross, with two birdies!
Not long, but really good fun and a couple of nasty holes to test you. 14th, par 3, is particularly horrible if you're left and up the hill off the tee... you won't have seen a drop to a narrow green like it! Well worth a visit if you're headed that way.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 2, 2021)

Played for my club’s seniors in an away match against another club today … doubles.  Had my best round of the year for 41 points, but my PP and I lost 4&3!  One of our opponents, supposedly a 17 handicapper, blobbed one hole but played the other 17 at a total of TWO OVER PAR GROSS!!  By my reckoning that was something like 51 points from a supposed 17 capper.  Far be it for me to suggest anything …


----------



## louise_a (Sep 3, 2021)

Over the last two days I have bene playing at Hesketh in the Lancashire Ladies Handicap Knockout for The Lady Derby Trophy, there was a qualifying event a couple of weeks ago and the top 16 then play matchplay. 
Yesterday I giving 5 shots I won 2&1 and then giving 7 shots I won at the 20th, so I was back again this morning. I was playing a girl with a course handicap of 26 and was giving her 15 shots. I played very well and was only 6 over gross when I lost 3&2 on the 16th. 
My opponent just played unbelievably well for her handicap, only 3 holes worst than bogey and she even had an eagle! 
I played below my handicap so shouldn't feel to bad but I am very disappointed.


----------



## Crow (Sep 3, 2021)

Woulda, coulda, shoulda!

Had my best round for ages today in the Seniors Stableford. +2 going out with 7 pars for 24 points and was going well on the back nine.
Got to the 18th knowing that I had a chance to break 80, something I've not done for years, decided not to add up my score and tried to swing a smooth 4 iron on the oar 3 with a carry over a lake, but I was still way to tense and hit a poor shot into the reeds the other side of the lake. Came off with a 7! 

I wish I'd added the score up, I only needed a double bogey 5 to finish for a 79, I'm sure I'd have been less tense with that knowledge.

Ho-hum, I still scored 45 points to win the comp by 1 and I reckon I should see a 1.2 shot reduction on the HI tomorrow.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			Woulda, coulda, shoulda!

Had my best round for ages today in the Seniors Stableford. +2 going out with 7 pars for 24 points and was going well on the back nine.
Got to the 18th knowing that I had a chance to break 80, something I've not done for years, decided not to add up my score and tried to swing a smooth 4 iron on the oar 3 with a carry over a lake, but I was still way to tense and hit a poor shot into the reeds the other side of the lake. Came off with a 7! 

I wish I'd added the score up, I only needed a double bogey 5 to finish for a 79, I'm sure I'd have been less tense with that knowledge.

Ho-hum, I still scored 45 points to win the comp by 1 and I reckon I should see a 1.2 shot reduction on the HI tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

Must be due to those games you've had with me recently, of course.
So when all the sombrero comments come flying in, blame me.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 3, 2021)

Back nine tonight, popped one out onto the road ( no car crashes thankfully) so was 3 off the tee and then hit 180 8 iron which came from nowhere should have been 150-155 ish 🤔. Played well enough, driver still a little off, will have a few balls at the range to just get back into position. Was 6 over with the treble bogey, no birdies 2 or 3 opportunities but did not get one , save those for another day.


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2021)

Is the new Autoflex shaft settling in okay?


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

After yesterday's round I also got an exceptional score cut of a shot so 2.2 cut overall to a new HI of 13.7.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 4, 2021)

10pts after three holes in this today’s comp, including a 2.  One point scored in the next four holes!  Ended up with 30pts.  On a positive note I think that I’ve finally worked out how to hit my 3-wood.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2021)

Myself & Fragger Played a Scramble at Little Hay today. With a chum and his boy.
A memorial do for our chum’s nephew.
Course is a pay and play Muni so it’s a bit rough around the edges - more weeds in the bunkers than sand ( luckily we didn't go in one)
But it was enjoyable...
It was very much a fun, non-organised affair..we didn't even have handicap allowances...
So we burned the place up, shooting 8 under gross.
Probably winners but that wasn't the point....


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Myself & Fragger Played a Scramble at Little Hay today. With a chum and his boy.
A memorial do for our chum’s nephew.
Course is a pay and play Muni so it’s a bit rough around the edges - more weeds in the bunkers than sand ( luckily we didn't go in one)
But it was enjoyable...
It was very much a fun, non-organised affair..we didn't even have handicap allowances...
So we burned the place up, shooting 8 under gross.
Probably winners but that wasn't the point....
		
Click to expand...

Of course, finding out we've won by 7 shots makes it most definitely the point...


----------



## IainP (Sep 4, 2021)

Had been looking forward to today's comp after playing well last Saturday and finishing strongly on Monday, but a stiff back midweek changed focus to resting so could at least play. So of course, +3 after nine, and +6 in the middle of fairway on 16 ..... then no scores on last 3 holes (was Stableford) ☹🙁😟  This game 🥴


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2021)

Classic what might've been round today. Or what should've been. I played really well, again. Shot 80, for the second time in a row, so really on form at the moment. Unfortunately.. I missed two tap-ins. Unbelievable. First one was on the 4th so my head was gone for the round then. Missed another one later on, and another 18 inch putt was missed elsewhere as well. Just absolutely embarrassing. Still haven't broken 80, but I've shot 80 with three tiddlers missed. Ridiculous.

As frustrating as that is, at least I entered the comp so the handicap will be coming down. 39 points, even holing the tap-ins wouldn't have won it as I believe the winner was on 43. Would've been nice to break 80 though. HAVE to sort that putting out. New putter on the way for birthday next week, that'll do it.. 😂 I had been putting well though recently only for it to go off a cliff. Oh well, at least I know 100% that the sub-80 is there for the taking now.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 4, 2021)

And, I just bummed around for 13 holes inventing a different way to turn par into bogey, when all of a sudden, on the 14th tee I turned back into a golfer, par, par, par, wheels fall off, birdie.

The double on 17 was a spectacular failure. Hitting a wicked downhill 20 footer with 7 feet of break to two feet, and then missing that and the two footer back. The greenkeeper obviously had a bad night last night.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 4, 2021)

18 holes this afternoon, wife’s photo shoot was on and off and eventually moved to tomorrow afternoon but I missed the competition ☹️. So got released this afternoon after building my son a Lego wrist firing device ( I got out quick just in case my wife became the target!) 
Golf was good but slow with a couple of family groups, but they let me through and I got round. No birdies , 2 double bogeys, some poor putts but a round of 79 was the best I have managed this year .. which kind of indicates the rubbish I have been playing. I do feel I am improving, my slow take away is making a massive difference. The driving was good today, down the line little low, but that can be resolved. Greens were firm but slow today, I much prefer them soft and fast, I like seeing a ball spin and when the greens don’t let that happen then they are in need of attention.


----------



## chico (Sep 4, 2021)

Second card done for handicap today and think I've played the best round I ever played, bar one hole. 87  +17 with a 10(ten)at a par 3. My previous lowest handicap was 17 a good few years ago which I thought is roughly what I would be around this time.


----------



## DannyOT (Sep 4, 2021)

Played Heaton Park today and somehow managed to shoot 78. I've never broken 90 on there before now.

Very little difference to my usual round, except a lot less 3 putts and a lot less wayward drives.

It was the 2nd of 3 cards needed to get a handicap via igolf, with the first being a 94, so I will be very interested to see what handicap I get after my 3rd round.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 5, 2021)

Came 20th place out of 120 in yesterday's board comp with 35 points and 0.2 off the HI.

There were some good shots, some poor shots, two absolutely dreadful shots, but fantastic putting. (with the 1989 Ben Sayers Opel Line 1 )

Stupid game!


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

A zero on 9 is pretty good shooting!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			A zero on 9 is pretty good shooting!  

Click to expand...

Massive BLOB!!! on the shortest par 4 on the course! Idiot me. A birdie there and I would be playing off 2 for the first time in my life. (Woulda, coulda etc...)


----------



## Dingy (Sep 5, 2021)

Played in the medal on saturday and finally was scoring as I normally do until the 17th when I had a 9 ( should have had something to eat, lost concentration ). Happy enough to post a decent score and not be last like I have been for the rest of the season.  If I can tighten up my putting a little bit I might actually get into the top places.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 5, 2021)

Managed to sneak a late entry to a decent size comp this morning, early start at 6.48, started well with a birdie at the first, added one at 6 and finished +2 on the front, could easily have been level, or even under par. Silly 3 putt at 11, then hit a great 8i to 4ft at 13, but then missed the putt - and then the wheels fell off! Triple/double/double/double/double/bogey, what should have been mid-low 70’s, ended up with an 84.

At some point I’ll put 18 holes together.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 5, 2021)

Played at West Lancs today for first time in 36 Hole scratch event and loved it, made the school boy error of birdieing the 1st but was happy with a 80 with definetly 2 putts left out there. One was for a tap in and just hit the ground 😢
Marked the winners card tho 😁, he is a member and showed us the way round but boy was his putter hot 😂
	

Think I can mid table with a 80 and 86


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 5, 2021)

Played Thetford for the first time today. 

Having not touched my clubs for a few weeks and not having my head in the golf. I didn't play very well. 

But, what a wonderful course. One I will certainly visit again. And the weather was perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 5, 2021)

Shot 77 with a quad on 15 

In the gorse off the tee and revisited the gorse by the green 

Other than that a good ball striking round with too many missed chances with the putter.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2021)

Nine holes with the wife again yesterday afternoon. I was absolutely knackered from football in 25° in the morning, but I wanted to keep her interest going - and the extra rounds with her have helped improve my own game lately, so we went to the nearby Aldenham nine hole. I stepped up and promptly topped a five wood about 15 yards off the tee. Great start. Made 7 there, but then parred 5 of the next 7 holes so it was mostly decent. The last hole is really stupid though, I made a mess of it and stopped caring, ha. It's kind of a dogleg but extremely narrow where it turns and flanked by trees, so I felt like I had to tee off with a nine iron and then leave myself 180 odd to the green. I just hate holes like that, feels backwards. 🤣

My wife struggled, the course was too long for her really. Even on 300 yard holes it's going to take her 4 or 5 shots to reach the green at the moment, so she got a little bit down that she couldn't score anything better than a 7 - and the two 100 yard holes she made a bit of a mess of, unfortunately. We would normally go further afield for a shorter course but we were pushed for time which is why we opted to go here. But it's all good practise anyway, she hit a few irons that got off the ground nicely which is good for her at the minute. And she beat me on that ninth hole since she scored an 8 and I carded an 11 thanks to taking 3 drops. 🤣🤣


----------



## DRW (Sep 6, 2021)

Last ones out on the course on Saturday evening, had tea by the 11th half way hut before proceeding on. Let the world pass on. Hacked 20 whs. Clubhouse looked a picture with the lights on as dusk arrived.

Back out Sunday morning, couple of birdies but hacked, whs 21 .

Think I am heading towards a 13-14 handicap by next year, just cant seem to put a round together, the good stuff is still sometimes there but the bad ugly stuff is always there..

Oh well, nice time had(bigger pictures if double clicked on). Some funky toadstools/mushrooms, didn't pick and eat them


----------



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2021)

A busy weekend for me, Lady Captains day on Saturday played pretty well but a couple of poor shots and one bit of bad luck cost me, finished gross 83, nett 73 missed both the best nett and best gross by one shot. 0.2 of handicap though.
Sunday a rare venture into mixed opens playing at Prestbury with ex forum reprobates, Liverbirdie and Scouser (plus Mrs Scouser) had a good afternoon albeit a slow one my play was a bit mixed parred  8 or 9 holes but was erratic on the others. We didnt threaten the prizes


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 6, 2021)

FINALLYYYY

First placed male in the annual Invitational event at our club.

44 points, best ever gross score of 80 - over the moon. Hard graft to get there but so pleased ive shot a best round this summer!


----------



## Coreservers (Sep 6, 2021)

on the range at pytchley, and hit the 200 marker with driver off the middle height tee...


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2021)

Played a Seniors match at Priors Hall GC near Corby, first visit for me.
Nice course and on a big plot of land for a municipal, could be really good with just a little more money spent on it.

We were three down at the turn but battled back to A/S after 16 which is how it stayed to the end.
Team lost 4.5 to 3.5


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2021)

I am at a loss....
I can't recall hitting the ball so badly but walking off with 32 points...
Birdied the first and the ninth without hitting a particularly decent shot on either
Carved one OB on our 4th but then, somehow,  birdied with the 2nd ball
Sunk some putts and scrambled around.
The swing felt quick, unbalanced and tempo-less 
The journey continues


----------



## Sats (Sep 6, 2021)

Played today and couldn't get anything moving. Driver was cold, and the putter wasn't my friend. Had the sunshine and a few good shots though to keep my chin up. Hopefully that's all my bad shots gone and in time for the club championship this weekend!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2021)

I played at Ormskirk today for the first time, I believe it is an open qualifying course. I played pretty well but our team didnt feature, it didnt help that one of our 4 went off after 8 holes with a bad reaction to a sting our bite.
As for the course, I have mixed feelings, firstly it is very lobsided with there being 500 yds difference between the two nines partly down to more par threes on the back nine. I found the front nine a bit boring, long mostly straight holes, hit it then hit it again, the back nine had far more variety even though it was shorter (maybe because it was).
The oddest thing were the greens, several times I hit good shots but could not hold the ball on the greens, even landing short the ball ran across and off the back, this was in stark contract to the fact that when putting the greens were slow, you really had to give it a whack to get it to the hole;


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 7, 2021)

First ever Eagle today! 

Driveable par 4, put it to the left of the greenside bunker meaning I needed a chip over the bunker yo get it on the green. Hit the shot and started walking thinking it would never run once on the green but it just kept going and dropped! 

Rest of the round was garbage mind. 

Been really struggling with approaches these last couple of weeks and been in or the wrongside of many a greenside bunker.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2021)

Out for 9 before work.
Tee off at 6.45
Just warm, clear sky, sun out, birds singing, deer running around, a quick chat with Mr Fox - well, he barked at me for disturbing him....

I could have stayed out there all morning.....
Played decently too....

#lovegolfinthemorning


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 7, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			First ever Eagle today! 

Driveable par 4, put it to the left of the greenside bunker meaning I needed a chip over the bunker yo get it on the green. Hit the shot and started walking thinking it would never run once on the green but it just kept going and dropped! 

Rest of the round was garbage mind. 

Been really struggling with approaches these last couple of weeks and been in or the wrongside of many a greenside bunker.
		
Click to expand...

 I had a 4 foot putt for my first ever eagle on the 18th on Sunday . Needless to say I missed it. I was quite glad in a way as considering the way I had played for the rest of the round, I would have been rather embarrassed if it had gone in!


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 7, 2021)

I played in a Bowmaker open yesterday.
We all played pretty poorly on too many holes.
However my highlight was really good final 6 iron in to the 18th that won me the 'nearest the pin in 2 prize'. I had  not really expected to win it because I was about 8 foot away but it was a fairly tough pin position to get to, near the top of  the the green which slopes from the right to the left.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 7, 2021)

played in an Open at Montrose Links toda. Class course really enjoyed the day. There were 2 brothers in my group, got chatting one was a Co. Director and one retired ex professional footballer who did some managing. Needed to probe a bit and it was Jockey Scott, I called him John, looked up on Google he had 2 caps for Scotlan, played for Dundee/Aberdeen plus several Clubs managed.

Great guy and not a bad golfer playing off 3


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 7, 2021)

Played in my first ever shotgun start today, best 2 from 4
Our club as part of the Covid package set it up. With a lovely BBQ after at Norwood Hall. It really is like a National trust house.
Anyway, women off reds and men off whites, seniors off Yellows. I asked my PPs if we are going off yellows. It was a deffo no.
Winners got 92 playing off yellows, runner up off yellows 91 lowest Hcap of 24, Us 3rd with 90. Had to chuckle because as soon as we heard the scores me app said “ we should of gone off the yellows”. That aside my game was good but putting was atrocious.
It was hot with a 9.00 am start. There was another shotgun in the afternoon. 90 won it off the whites. Am sure they would of suffered in that heat.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 8, 2021)

Seniors away day at Boldon yesterday. Never played it before and wasn't expecting much after reading online reviews. Pleasantly surprised, really nice course in excellent condition. Had read that they had a number of greens vandalised a few months ago - some nasty piece of work had poured diesel on them. Thankfully no trace of that yesterday, greens were in good nick, pretty tricky right enough.

I guess you could call it a bit of a hidden gem.

Played OK for 32 points, weather fantastic, a very enjoyable day.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2021)

The last of the glorious weather,  if you believe the forecasts...
9 inches away from an Ace with my 1st shot of the day and another 2 on our 7th (the 16th) but too many doubles..
Can't seem to push past 82/83 or 32/33 points...
With some good scores dropping off soon if I don't start breaking 80 I'm going to be getting shots where I've never had them before...


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Seniors away day at Boldon yesterday. Never played it before and wasn't expecting much after reading online reviews. Pleasantly surprised, really nice course in excellent condition. Had read that they had a number of greens vandalised a few months ago - some nasty piece of work had poured diesel on them. Thankfully no trace of that yesterday, greens were in good nick, pretty tricky right enough.

I guess you could call it a bit of a hidden gem.

Played OK for 32 points, weather fantastic, a very enjoyable day.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't really rate Boldon when I played there a few years ago, nothing really stood out apart from that blind shot over the rocks on the par 5 😱
Oh and my hole in one on a short par 3 😉😅


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 8, 2021)

Played in a 2 man texas scramble. Dear God, 5 hours I won't get back

Hate the format at the best of times and thought 2 man would be less bad....

I was wrong, never again.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 8, 2021)

Up in the Highlands this week relocating the boy back to uni in Dornoch. Played at Bonar Bridge last night at the recommendation of @patricks148. Great little course, thoroughly enjoyed it. A nice layout and some stunning views, but a bit rough and read with very slow greens. It's actually maintained by the local community, and at £10 for a twighlight ticket, it's well worth it, thoroughly enjoyed it.

Followed that up today with a round at Nairn with @Patrick148. Fabulous course, not my best golf but absolutely loved the course, some stunning views looking out over the firth, and blessed with warm sunshine and a gentle breeze. Top course, well worth a visit, and big thanks to Patrick for hosting us.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 9, 2021)

Had the day off for a birthday round, and as my wife has started playing recently I went with her and my dad to the 18 hole par 3 course at Wycombe Heights. The third hole was missing though so we played the 18th twice to make up for it. 🤔 It was good fun though, holes between 80 and 150 yards, but some of the greens were hellish, and some of them had run off areas where you miss the green by a yard and your ball is off down the hill! I played quite well, no birdies sadly but only 3s and 4s on the card, 8 pars 10 bogeys. My dad played well too and even my wife got one par and one bogey, so we all enjoyed it.

My new shoes were very comfortable, and the new putter felt good too, although it was tough to judge on these greens.  Mostly I'm really enjoying playing these extra rounds on short courses now that my wife has taken it up, my short game is definitely improving, I played a handful of good chips today.


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2021)

Off first thing, millionaires golf, round in 2.45 hours slow walking. lovely. Golf hmmm

Shot 14 over, 16 greens in regulation or within 5 yards. The other two within 40 yards. No lost balls, 14 flipping over, woeful. 

One thing or another but never a good score, still lovin it tho. Next punishment please


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 9, 2021)

40 points in the Seniors Stableford, gutted to find out that 41 was winning when I got back to the clubhouse!


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 9, 2021)

Clubs 2 day away 36 Hole Stableford. Played St Pierre today lying around 6th with 34 points and leader on 37. 2nd round at Rolls of Monmouth tomorrow where I was level par on Wednesday but alas only have 2 shots where as leaders have shed loads so going to be tough to haul them in 😅
Loads of torrential showers today 😉


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 9, 2021)

Why would you live anywhere else?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 9, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Why would you live anywhere else?

View attachment 38357

Click to expand...

Beautiful undulating links fairway although looking a touch green 

To be hyper critical, sunsets are better on the west coast with sun setting over the sea


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 9, 2021)

Last day in the highlands before leaving the boy behind, played Royal Dornoch today. Loved Nairn yesterday, but this place does me every time, what a great course. A real tough test of golf, into a strong wind on the front nine and hosing it with rain made it a really bad start, lost 3 balls in the first 6 holes, then continued with 6 pars and a birdie over the remainder of the round, interspersed with the odd bogie. Absolutely love it out here, recommend the visit regardless of how long it takes or how much it costs. Top, top course.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 10, 2021)

Another What if round today, I played at Mere in The Briggs Trophy, a singles open medal, there are not a lot around, had a great front nine a 3 over 39, continued playing well on the back nine but annoyingly 3 three putts, messed my card and then a disastrous 7 on the last, finished up with a gross 85 net 75 and a small handicap cut but rued the dropped shots, that is until I saw the winners card, she had a better front nine than me and just as bad a back.
I do lile Mere but the last 3 or 4 holes always catch me out, especially the last where I think a double is my best score, it is such a strange hole to negotiate. It is a kind double dogleg and despite 2 good shots I found my self stymied by a large tree blocking my 3rd to the green


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 10, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Clubs 2 day away 36 Hole Stableford. Played St Pierre today lying around 6th with 34 points and leader on 37. 2nd round at Rolls of Monmouth tomorrow where I was level par on Wednesday but alas only have 2 shots where as leaders have shed loads so going to be tough to haul them in 😅
Loads of torrential showers today 😉
		
Click to expand...

Well yet again in the space of 6 days I've marked the winners card 😂. My mate who had 20 shots today and know he can play like a single figure golfer duly did with a magical score of 46, best golf he's played in a month of Sundays and very heart warming as he was diagnosed with Parkinsons this year.
I tried to attack the course and paid th e price tailing off for a 32 today and 6th overall, a 34 would have seen me 3rd
3 great days and a thumps up for the St Pierre Hotel where we stayed


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 10, 2021)

Heading back from the Highlands we stopped off for a quick run round the Queens Course at Gleneagles. Great track with some stunning views, and the rain forecast stayed away. Tricky in parts, even with a stroke saver, could do with a bit more visual info round the course to help you round on some of the blind shots. Thoroughly enjoyed it and played my best golf of the week. Great value on a twighlight ticket. The four ball in front of us kindly let us through on the first tee. Meant we whizzed round in 3.5 hours, no hold ups anywhere and back before dark.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2021)

Well that was strange. Sunny, warm but very blowy. It felt like wind in your face on 15 out of 18. I'm sure it wasn't but it was how it felt #paranoid 🤪.

Drove well, lost my putting stroke. A mix of really good and then threw shots away through lack of concentration. My worst score of the year but I enjoyed it and it didn't feel that bad 🤷‍♂️.

As I said, strange.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 11, 2021)

at Minchampton Old Course.

Can't wait to go back,


----------



## IainP (Sep 11, 2021)

Lovely weather today, after playing in 4 away matches I had my first run out at home in an inter-club match. Greens had been sanded, but I managed a tidy first nine and hung in for a 5&4 win. Team scraped the win also. 👍🙂


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 12, 2021)

36 Hole Medal Comp yesterday,  82 in the morning found some form with the driver & irons but short game & putting have gone to pot.  92 in the afternoon looked worse than it was couple of trebles an and a quadruple killed the card.

38 putts both rounds 🥴, but the 82 resulted in 0.1 cut.

Best round drops off next week so the HI should go up by ~1.8 just in time for the winter knockouts😉


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 12, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			36 Hole Medal Comp yesterday,  82 in the morning found some form with the driver & irons but short game & putting have gone to pot.  92 in the afternoon looked worse than it was couple of trebles an and a quadruple killed the card.

38 putts both rounds 🥴, but the 82 resulted in 0.1 cut.

Best round drops off next week so the HI should go up by ~1.8 just in time for the winter knockouts😉
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, naughty. No it shouldn't! Don't be saying that in print. Think it maybe, but don't say it.
You should equal that best score so your handicap stays the same.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 12, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Ooh, naughty. No it shouldn't! Don't be saying that in print. Think it maybe, but don't say it.
You should equal that best score so your handicap stays the same. 

Click to expand...

Nothing sinister here I’d love to equal it, but when one score affects your HI but that amount it is clearly unlikely it will happen again.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Had the day off for a birthday round, and as my wife has started playing recently I went with her and my dad to the 18 hole par 3 course at Wycombe Heights. The third hole was missing though so we played the 18th twice to make up for it. 🤔 It was good fun though, holes between 80 and 150 yards, but some of the greens were hellish, and some of them had run off areas where you miss the green by a yard and your ball is off down the hill! I played quite well, no birdies sadly but only 3s and 4s on the card, 8 pars 10 bogeys. My dad played well too and even my wife got one par and one bogey, so we all enjoyed it.

My new shoes were very comfortable, and the new putter felt good too, although it was tough to judge on these greens.  Mostly I'm really enjoying playing these extra rounds on short courses now that my wife has taken it up, my short game is definitely improving, I played a handful of good chips today.
		
Click to expand...

What were the greens like? We used to land on them and add two to the score and walk on. LOL.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 12, 2021)

@HampshireHog 

Wow! Did you win a comp? By how many shots ahead of second place? When was it?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 12, 2021)

My best will be disappearing soon. But I have two free goes at getting lower before that happens.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 12, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



@HampshireHog

Wow! Did you win a comp? By how many shots ahead of second place? When was it?
		
Click to expand...

Won by 8 Shots on the day, this was back in July last year, so pre-WHS.  

I’ve been a member at my club for 10 years and it was 6 shots better than anything I’d ever done before or since.

Really chuffed I managed to get the HI down further but it was always inevitable it was going to bounce when that round dropped off.

Your scores are very impressive, I’d love to play at that level.  But I will always have that one standout round.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			What were the greens like? We used to land on them and add two to the score and walk on. LOL.
		
Click to expand...

Very quick, very slopey and hard to read!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 12, 2021)

I think I might have met a sombrero wearer today. Not too sure though. Strangely when he was in trouble he hit the green every time. I did not think about it too deeply at the time, but in retrospect I have my doubts. When he got level with me he started beaming it at the flags which is not what your average mid teen handicapper does. There were a few comments that made me think a bit. 
But if getting on the board is that important then so be it, I have been quite circumspect about my handicap and my integrity. I was worried I was taking the mik too much but when I play at my best and I am 2 under my handicap.. I haven’t bettered that this year and I haven’t done it regularly.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 12, 2021)

Played today, 14 handicap. Wike Ridge in West Yorkshire. 

Par 72.

Greens had a disease which was unfortunate. Tee boxes a bit worse for wear. 

Out in 40. (+5)
Back in 50. (+13)
8 pars 
5 bogeys
4 doubles 
1 triple 
6 GIR

Had a 9 on par on the par 4 last hole (chipped two forty yard pitches in the lake after a 260 yard drive. 

Golf eh?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 12, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			Played today, 14 handicap. Wike Ridge in West Yorkshire.

Par 72.

Greens had a disease which was unfortunate. Tee boxes a bit worse for wear.

Out in 40. (+5)
Back in 50. (+13)
8 pars
5 bogeys
4 doubles
1 triple
6 GIR

Had a 9 on par on the par 4 last hole (chipped two forty yard pitches in the lake after a 260 yard drive.

Golf eh?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a Van de Velde moment was it? 
Still, look on the bright side. You know you can get down in two from 40 yards on the last.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 12, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Bit of a Van de Velde moment was it? 
Still, look on the bright side. You know you can get down in two from 40 yards on the last. 

Click to expand...

Yeah lol. Great drive which landed in the rough about 5 yards from the lake (I actually thought it had gone in). Had loads of green to aim for but just didn't hit both hard enough. Schoolboy errors.

Frustrating, but not as frustrating as last year when I needed a four on the last at Cookridge for a 79 and hit two sh@nks.

Still not broken 80, but I'm otherwise playing some great golf so it will come. A few rounds ago my last 72 hole scores were

+44 for 64 holes👍
+50 for 8 holes 🙄

#duckhook


----------



## Wilson (Sep 12, 2021)

Another round, another decent score thrown away, as I can’t keep the doubles off the card. Add in the fact I couldn’t hole any of the decent birdie chances I had today, and it wasn’t a good day at the office, made worse that as a 2ball we weren’t being let through, we got the “going to be a slow one today” as they walked off a tee just ahead of us - spoke to the Marshall, but he was only interested in making sure everyone had paid.


----------



## chico (Sep 13, 2021)

Played in a society outing today and finished +15 off of 9 so 6 over for a joint 4th place. Felt like I played well just needed to hit more greens. Can't seem to get up and down for par too many times two putting after short chips. At least I'm eventually learning what I've got to work on to improve. 😏


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2021)

Playing a combined comp this morning.  Team AM-AM 2 from 3 best s/Ford counting and individual s/Ford.  I can see conflicts of interest arising as there will be occasions when what I should do to best advance the score of the team could be to the detriment of my personal score (Likewise for team partners).

It would be nice to do well in the individual as the trophy has been put up by the wife of the Captain the year my lad and I joined the club.  He is no longer with us but was a fine gentleman who made both myself and my lad very welcome - and I and his wife always have nice little chats when we bump into each other.

Anyway.  I will put team first and hope that any detrimental impact on my individual score does not matter in the end - which in truth is likely to be the case.  We shall see.


----------



## DRW (Sep 13, 2021)

Played Ashbourne Golf, really enjoyed the course, pretty forgiving and some lovely holes, with interesting green complexes/placements.

Great views, fairly undulating, nice food on terrace. If you are in the area, play it, good food(bigger pictures if you click on pic below, then again on the next pic).






 






Also played in a club invitational on Sat.sunday, with a friend from Essex. We hacked and playing 18holes friday, 29 holes sat and then 18 holes sunday, meant far to pooped on Sunday for main pairs BB comp.


----------



## Sats (Sep 13, 2021)

Played the weekend in our club championships - Didn't break 100 either days - shanks and the yips!!!!!! Oh my days I feel like a sadist going back for more!  I did stop the shanks on Sunday after 9 holes but the damage was too late. Thank you @bobmac as I remembered that youtube clip of your chipping and the yips began to subside.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 13, 2021)

Some more tidy golf yesterday! Plenty of shots left out there but very pleased with an 85!

37 points off my new handicap (2 shots less than before) 

0.2 cut from my Index! Trending in the right direction!!!


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2021)

Played at Lindrick today in a Golf Collectors Society meeting, options to play hickory, classic or modern clubs.

I played classics using:

Titleist Tour Balata 90 balls
John Letters 1950s driver
1957 George Nicoll "Henry Cotton" 2 to 10 irons to tie in with the year they held the Ryder Cup at the course
Pirie "Eric Brown" putter, Eirc was on the GB&I team and his singles match against Tommy Bolt was a competitive match as this report suggests:
_"In the first singles match “Terrible” Tommy Bolt took on hardy Scotsman Eric Brown. In a hostile encounter, Bolt felt the partisan crowd overstepped the mark. “They cheered when I missed a putt and sat on their hands when I hit a good shot,” he said later. 
When Brown took the win by 4&3 the pair did not shake hands. Afterwards Bolt told the press he hadn’t enjoyed the match before snapping a wedge in half in the locker room and refusing to attend the presentation."_

The field of classic players was small, just the four of us!  I was pretty happy with how I played, scoring on all holes except the 5th where my tee shot hit a tree resulting in a lost ball and a 7.  Round in 89 for 33 points which was enough to win the classics section and a Ping Pal putter.
My best hole was the 13th where I hit a solid drive then a good 2 iron up to the right edge of the green and two putted for par.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 13, 2021)

Got out for 9 with the vintage set. Really enjoyed myself, worked out my iron distances, basically it’s +2 . The woods, if middled or out the screws are still pretty long. I reckon the graphite shafted persimmon is possibly not too far off a modern club. 
The srixon ad333 ball felt okay as well, probably a little heavier than a balata ( those were the days .. used to use a 100 compression Titleist balata) . The main worry was getting the loft or higher flight but I did, needs possibly a little more work on. The Mizuno TP18s felt nice but I did not hit anything longer than a 5 iron. It’s quite odd, your hitting less loft but shorter shafts .. which is quite nice. Ah well could be a honeymoon period and all be a shower of cobblers next time! Bag is very heavy!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 13, 2021)

Another County event today for me interclub final at Bolton Golf Club, team of 4 playing medal, best 3 net scores counting to the team score, I had another good round 9 pars, and just one double bogey, for a gross 83, nett 73 the 3rd best score on the day, sadly the others in our team all scored in the net 80s so not a good team score, but I earned myself small cut, the 3rd 0.2 cut in the last 10 days.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2021)

Decent round yesterday…well though my individual score was rubbish, it was decent in that I actually hit some decent shots with only one careless shan*.  Plus I contributed to my three ball‘s ‘best two s/Ford’ count on each hole and we were top 5 I think.  So on the ‘new swing‘ front I feel things are going in the right direction…but blimey…it’s tough changing the swing and swing habits of 40 yrs.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Very quick, very slopey and hard to read!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, money must have been spent then!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 14, 2021)

Another great round yesterday. Signed up for EG to put in a score just in case a bad one was due, well I've got me KO final to think of, and I played brilliant. Damn damn damn damn. I'm now down to 12.9. Damn damn damn.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 14, 2021)

DRW said:



			Played Ashbourne Golf, really enjoyed the course, pretty forgiving and some lovely holes, with interesting green complexes/placements.

Great views, fairly undulating, nice food on terrace. If you are in the area, play it, good food(bigger pictures if you click on pic below, then again on the next pic).






 






Also played in a club invitational on Sat.sunday, with a friend from Essex. We hacked and playing 18holes friday, 29 holes sat and then 18 holes sunday, meant far to pooped on Sunday for main pairs BB comp.
		
Click to expand...

Some bonkers holes there, if I remember correctly. My old club used to have a season opener there. Great laugh in the clubhouse before hand.


----------



## Crow (Sep 14, 2021)

I was down to play in a TeeTours Am/Am today at Enville Highgate course, weather forecast was for a lot of rain so regrettably I had to swap yesterday's clubs out and replace with Mizuno White Fang woods and John Letters The Mater Model Forged irons.

But of more note, I put the Ping Pal putter that I won yesterday into the bag....
First green I was on in regulation, then four putted!
Missed several short putts before I eventually got a feel for it.  I think that's the first time I've actually used a Ping club on the course, and it'll most likely be the last.

I did get a two though and won a bottle of wine.  As a team we finished on 84 but were well off the prizes.

And the weather did us proud, rain stopped shortly before I got there and only the slightest bit of drizzle troubled us all the way round.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2021)

Had the day off work for a round at Sudbury with two mates, all booked and paid for ahead of time. Come today and it's torrential rain of course. Front nine was utterly miserable, just constantly chucking it down. Everything soaked. My golf was surprisingly bearing up ok though, I still made a few pars. The course is fairly long and hilly, and the misery of the rain just made it feel longer really - difficult to hit fairway woods well with soaking wet grips. The puddles on the greens were just getting bigger, at their worst on the par 3 7th when it was pretty much unplayable. Thankfully though, on around the 10th or 11th the rain finally stopped falling. We didn't exactly dry out but at least we could take the jackets off and it was far less miserable. My golf improved along with the conditions, unsurprisingly, so I was 46 out, 40 in for an 86. England Golf app reckons I get two extra shots on that course, putting me on 17 and therefore I achieved 37 points. Pretty good for one of the wettest rounds I've ever played. 

Had a lovely cheese and bacon sandwich afterwards, and the general manager popped over to us, told us that they had actually closed the course while we were out there but were happy to let us finish the round - then he gave us a personal 'rain check' saying we could phone up and get another round there for free to make up for the weather today. What a lovely gesture, we were very impressed with that. (Didn't even know a 'rain check' was an actual thing, I thought it was just an expression. 😆)

New Skechers shoes were fantastic, I think my feet were literally the only part of me that was dry. New Envroll putter was good when the greens finally dried out enough to actually putt on. Holed two really nice ones in the last few holes. Now I think I might go and invest in the one piece of golf clothing I've never bought before - waterproof trousers.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 16, 2021)

Went out last night for a friendly 9 holes that we pushed to 15 as we squeezed in more before the sun came down. 
I tried the new putting technique of looking at a target and hitting the ball. On the practice green it showed merit… on the course it was okay but you must look at the right target 🤣. 
Wasn’t a great score some rubbish in there and looking at targets and chipping…definitely doesn’t work! 
But 6.2 miles covered and some aches and pains but happy to get out there, yardages are sliding back it’s now 1/2 to 1 more everywhere.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 16, 2021)

Still trending in the right direction! Now down to 16.1, if I break 85 once more this year I should creep down to 15 index before the year is out! 

Start of the season target was 16 so very happy with progress this year.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 16, 2021)

Club Seniors better ball strokeplay comp today.
85% of CH, I got 3 and pp got 8 shots.
Something of a supporting role for me as I was only on the card 5 times after 15 holes.
Then I birdied 16 and 17 to turn a good score into the winning score. We both parred 18th with tap ins for 46 points.
As a result we qualify to represent our club in the county seniors foursomes KO next year. 
A better ball qualifier for a foursomes?
Anyway, we won, yippee.
Me and pp have known each other since we were teenagers at the same club.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 16, 2021)

Played OK a couple of scruffy bogies on back 9 but otherwise not too bad. 

Not comfortable swinging the club at the moment, a couple of minor tweaks  to the backswing a couple of weeks ago still feeling out of sync but will work through it. Strange this year having a few lessons when I'm playing well rather than as emergency surgery.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 16, 2021)

Strokeplay medal today at Sunny Dunny, hit the ball really well, hit it to 4 feet for birdie on 4 and missed, hit the pin with my 2nd on 8 came out to about 3 feet and missed, worked out that if I had holed 75% of the putts within 6 feet I would have shot 75 and I shot  ..........  81, it's bloody sole destroying, been like this for a few rounds now, have to do something about it soon, might see about a couple of lessons 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 16, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Strokeplay medal today at Sunny Dunny, hit the ball really well, hit it to 4 feet for birdie on 4 and missed, hit the pin with my 2nd on 8 came out to about 3 feet and missed, worked out that if I had holed 75% of the putts within 6 feet I would have shot 75 and I shot  ..........  81, it's bloody sole destroying, been like this for a few rounds now, have to do something about it soon, might see about a couple of lessons 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Do it, more than likely a quick fix.

Spotted my mate was hitting his putts today on an in to out path. He missed everything right......


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 16, 2021)

Was rammel


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Played at Tenby today. Thought it was a decent if unspectacular links with good greens. Course was absolutely rammed with people and I was waiting from the first shot onwards. Took over three quarters of an hour to play the first three holes and I was starting to question whether I'd stick it or not when the group in front let me through. Was stop start most of the way round but, in total, 5 groups let me through and I ended up getting round in 3 hours with minimal delay to those as I played through. That certainly improved the experience greatly.

Golf was pretty bad again. Made a couple of back to back birdies on 10 and 11 to almost salvage respectability but a car crash finish - 5 over for last 5 holes - meant I was 8 over in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Hacker


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2021)

Awful ........................... again! 
All tee shots are pulled and pulled bad.
Have to sort it before three days golf at the end of next week!  
Not sure where to start as I don't have time for a lesson, maybe I'll start with the grip.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 16, 2021)

9 holes after work, 1 ball, 44 shots
(good for me)

1 birdie
2 pars
3 bogies
3 doubles

putting was off today, but apart from that I’m getting there, just as the season turns..


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 16, 2021)

Managed to get out for 9 holes at Holtye today, first time on the course since 16th June. Felt brilliant to be on a course again. Just played on my own, bit of practice with 2 balls on each hole. Clearly the lessons and practice have been paying off as I finished the 9 holes with a "better ball" score of 40. Gutted I missed the majority of the summer, but it's so good to be back out on a course and it's so satisfying when the hard work you know you've put in shows like it did today.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 16, 2021)

..... and walked off after 5 holes 2 under gross. 

Pace was slower than a sleepy Sloth. My tee time was 5:40. At which time the 5:30 group should have been on or leaving the first green. However we were waiting for the 3 ball from the 5:20 time to finish the first hole. 22 minutes it took them. 

They appeared to get a bit of a move on until they spent 7 minutes doing god knows what on the 5th green. At that point I'd had enough. But played the hole as it was on the way back to the car park. 

There are a few groups who feel the need to stay as a group for every shot. And pace of play is glacial as a result. 🤬


----------



## louise_a (Sep 16, 2021)

we had our greens hollow tined and dressed ast week and so this weeks comp was a fun Lady Cap'ts vs Lady Secretary's matchplay, sod's law but i had one of my best rounds of the year parring 12 of the 18 holes the round only let down be double bogeys on 3 and 17.
Recently I have play at courses where the green had been recently done and I wasn't impressed with the state of them but I was delighted to see that after just 10 days ours are nearly back to standard


----------



## Boomy (Sep 17, 2021)

(Not today, last Friday) Played Aphrodite Hills, Cyprus ⛳️ fab round of golf on a challenging course. Played to one better than my HI and that was with a set of hire clubs so happy with that. The greens had been hollow tined and sanded so it wasn’t the best on them but none the less what a fab experience. Missed my 2 on the par 3 7th hole across the ravine, but tbh I was just happy to hit the green. Had a go at reaching 18 in two, 233yards to the pin but pulled it slightly pin high into the green side bunker 😄 The European Tour are back there next year as well 🏌🏼‍♂️





The drive down to the 7th ‘ravine’ hole  tee.



The view from the 7th tee. 



Looking down 18 from behind fairway bunker. 


Daunting shot out of the green side bunker on 18.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2021)

Nine holes with the wife today at Hedsor. Odd little course, there's quite a few hedges and lines of trees that you have to hit over, but it's completely flat and not too long so decent practise for her. Greens were quite fluffy and slow. 

She hit the ball the best she has so far, so that was really pleasing! She got a couple of bogeys, and shot 58 overall. Although there was a bit of generous score engineering as we let her take two tee shots on a lot of the holes, haha. But she was happy and that's the main thing.

I played pretty decent, shot 40 so six over par, three pars six bogeys. Nothing great or spectacular.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 17, 2021)

Boomy said:



			(Not today, last Friday) Played Aphrodite Hills, Cyprus ⛳️ fab round of golf on a challenging course. Played to one better than my HI and that was with a set of hire clubs so happy with that. The greens had been hollow tined and sanded so it wasn’t the best on them but none the less what a fab experience. Missed my 2 on the par 3 7th hole across the ravine, but tbh I was just happy to hit the green. Had a go at reaching 18 in two, 233yards to the pin but pulled it slightly pin high into the green side bunker 😄 The European Tour are back there next year as well 🏌🏼‍♂️

View attachment 38530

View attachment 38529

The drive down to the 7th ‘ravine’ hole  tee.

View attachment 38531

The view from the 7th tee.

View attachment 38532

Looking down 18 from behind fairway bunker.
View attachment 38533

Daunting shot out of the green side bunker on 18.
		
Click to expand...

Looks horrendous, couldn't pay me to play there.

Costa del Silloth for me thank you 😃


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 17, 2021)

Played the Marquess at Woburn today, second time I've played the course.

Played very well and thoroughly enjoyed myself, 35 points playing off 15.

Drove the greenside bunker on the 12th, 274 yard drive 

Also got a 9 on the 7th, going for the green in 2 and topped my 5 wood into the rubbish, dropped and played again and got it greenside - doh!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 18, 2021)

My best ever round yesterday.

Broke 90 for the first time a few weeks ago with an 89. Had two rounds of 90 since, was beginning to think I wouldn't break it again this year.

9 hole comp yesterday, shot 43 to finish second with 21 points. The back 9 is tougher than the front, but played every hole well and did it in 40 for an 83, 6 shots better than my previous best. Overall stableford was 48!

It helped that I never lost a ball, and didn't have a 7 on the card.

Only the front 9 counted for handicap purposes, but got a nice cut of 0.5 to 21.0

Chuffed to bits.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 18, 2021)

Played in the final of my school old boys annual knockout competition yesterday at Bletchingley.  Won 3&2 … my first ever golf trophy!


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 18, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Played in the final of my school old boys annual knockout competition yesterday at Bletchingley.  Won 3&2 … my first ever golf trophy!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, must be a great feeling!


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 18, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Congratulations, must be a great feeling!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks … it does feel good.  Never imagined ever winning a golf trophy … good job it is a handicap competition!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 18, 2021)

120 ball range session- 20 dedicated to the driver . Irons felt good … but what happens on the range stays on the range 🤣


----------



## AliMc (Sep 18, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			120 ball range session- 20 dedicated to the driver . Irons felt good … but what happens on the range stays on the range 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well done 120 balls is mighty impressive 👏 I usually get to about 25 or 30 out of 50 and i'm bored out my skull 💀


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 18, 2021)

Another comp this morning with no chance of winning looking at some of the scores already in.

A 4 over 76 which was in danger of being a cricket score on the back 9. Hip and back stiffened up, missed every fairway coming home. A lost ball, an unplayable in the heather but some excellent up and downs from the 80 -100 yard range savalaged the round from total disaster. A counting 77 dropped off today so will get cut


----------



## Lump (Sep 18, 2021)

Another 66 gross, shame it was in a team comp or it’d be a big chop to the hcp.


----------



## Lump (Sep 18, 2021)

Boomy said:



			(Not today, last Friday) Played Aphrodite Hills, Cyprus ⛳️ fab round of golf on a challenging course. Played to one better than my HI and that was with a set of hire clubs so happy with that. The greens had been hollow tined and sanded so it wasn’t the best on them but none the less what a fab experience. Missed my 2 on the par 3 7th hole across the ravine, but tbh I was just happy to hit the green. Had a go at reaching 18 in two, 233yards to the pin but pulled it slightly pin high into the green side bunker 😄 The European Tour are back there next year as well 🏌🏼‍♂️

View attachment 38530

View attachment 38529

The drive down to the 7th ‘ravine’ hole  tee.

View attachment 38531

The view from the 7th tee.

View attachment 38532

Looking down 18 from behind fairway bunker.
View attachment 38533

Daunting shot out of the green side bunker on 18.
		
Click to expand...

You caught it right as they do greens work on the whole island. Oddly, winter is the peak season in Cyprus.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2021)

Couldn't play on my home course because we weren't allowed (more on that in Golf Irritations), so packed the clubs back in the car and drove to Rickmansworth instead. It's a 65 par but extremely hilly and the shortness of it doesn't make it any easier. I played quite well in the end, not great but nothing disastrous either, shot 82 for 34 points. My mate shot 93 for 37 points off his bandit 29 handicap. What cost was a couple of holes with really poor decisions resulting in double bogeys. Nothing worse than a double though, no blobs, so that's one good thing, but on the flip side two of those doubles came at 14 and 15 so let the round down a bit towards the end.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 18, 2021)

Nice round on the Ashludie this afternoon, round in 84 but could have been a lot better, hit my irons better that I've done for a while - nice to get a bit of confidence before trip to East Lothian for a couple of days - playing Gullane #2 on Monday and North Berwick on Tuesday.



Nice glow on the 15th green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 18, 2021)

September Medal, triple bogey on the 2nd, and a double on the 11th, otherwise steady. signed for an 82 net 66 (-6)

beaten by The FISH, who threw away a couple of shots and signed for an 80 net 63, which believe it or not was beaten on countback 


my fourball ended with net scores of 63, 65, 66 and 67


----------



## Bratty (Sep 18, 2021)

Played at Farleigh today, off the yellows. Red and Yellow courses and shot an 80! 3 under handicap! That also included 2 3 off the tees and a 3 putt from 7 foot, sadly. Could have been so much better, but finished birdie, par, birdie, so overall, really rather happy.


----------



## IainP (Sep 18, 2021)

Medal/regular strokeplay comp today. Shanked a sidehill lie 😯 for a double on the 3rd, but finished the half +2. Managed not to completely drop my backside this week but still bogeyed 3 of last 4. Greens were still slow from maintenance and had been staying aggressive/positive until those 3 - lesson perhaps learnt. Still a 79, and also my last score from previous club will be removed which was a decent counting 8 differential.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 18, 2021)

Just back from a 3 day trip to Scotland. Day three we played The Hirsel which was nothing but average, unlike Aberdour where we played 36 holes and which as ever did not disappoint in any way, shape or form. 

The best was the first round of the trip at The Glen, North Berwick on a glorious sunny day with only a breath of wind the rugged cliff top course was absolutely spectacular and a joy from first to last.

I won the 3 4BBB matches on days one and two, but we got a roasting off one of the lads who shot his best ever score of 76 at The Hirsel amassing 41 points in the singles, absolutely walking it.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 19, 2021)

Played a pro am at Royal Dornoch yesterday, course in good condition. Hit it pretty well and was only one over gross on the front 9 from the back tee, which I was happy about. Level through 10,11 and 12 then just dropped shots on the rest apart from 17.  Didn't really hit a bad shot, but it's an unrelenting challenge and it doesn't take much to drop shots. Happy with the way I hit it none the less esp with irons, driver wasn't great but RD isn't overly difficult off the tee.


----------



## Slime (Sep 19, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			September Medal, triple bogey on the 2nd, and a double on the 11th, otherwise steady. signed for an 82 net 66 (-6)
*Beaten by The FISH*, who threw away a couple of shots and signed for an 80 net 63, which believe it or not was beaten on countback
my fourball ended with net scores of 63, 65, 66 and 67
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't you heard .................... it's TYOTF.
How is the old bugger? 
Well, I hope.


----------



## IainP (Sep 19, 2021)

With the Ryder Cup being close some at the club formed a couple of teams and played greensomes matches.
My partner and I were the ones you didn't want to draw today  - lots of dove tailing and didn't offer much of a sniff. 6&5.
We played our own balls for the remaining 5 and I was +1 for them.
Enjoying golf at the moment.


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 19, 2021)

Played in our comp today - weather not great
We were last out  in a 2-ball later than the others - 
i had 35 points after 14 holes when we were hauled off due to lightening - no more play and they gave me 4 x's / blobs [that was the rule apparently]
Winner scored 38 points


----------



## Imurg (Sep 19, 2021)

First 18 hole in a couple of weeks for one reason or another..plenty of 9s though.
CVG back from holiday and not picked up a club in 2 weeks so we just had a social knock.
Big mistake!,
4 over front 9 for 19 points and 2 over back for 20...and he took me by a point with 21 back...
Very few poor shots, no birdies or doubles just 12 pars and 6 bogeys.
A good day at the office...and we dodged the rain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2021)

Another good day today - 5 round in a row under par , 2 under today after 4 rounds of 1 under , today was the first one I didn’t do a card but right now down to 1.4 a my lowest HC. I have 6 rounds now where it’s a “free shot”


----------



## chrisd (Sep 19, 2021)

Shot a nett 66 to win the board competition today. An 8 at the 11th looked like spoiling my chances but after a slight wobble I steadied the ship with 1 birdie and 9 pars for my second board comp in the last 2 weeks! 😁😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Played in our comp today - weather not great
We were last out  in a 2-ball later than the others -
i had 35 points after 14 holes when we were hauled off due to lightening - no more play and they gave me 4 x's / blobs [that was the rule apparently]
Winner scored 38 points 

Click to expand...

I've never heard that before, usually the comp is suspended, balls marked until the danger has passed.


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I've never heard that before, usually the comp is suspended, balls marked until the danger has passed.

Click to expand...

We were the only 2 on the course - the thunder/lightening and  then torrential rain lasted for about 3 hours - no chance of going back
It was looking like my best scoring of the season - and my handicap may go up


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			Hadn't you heard .................... it's TYOTF.
How is the old bugger?
Well, I hope.
		
Click to expand...


he's settling nicely, finding his way around the course and putting in more consistent scores.

Today was the Sunday Roll Up championship, usual format on Sunday is stableford but the organisers made this one a medal, 5over after 2, but turned on +6, +7 on the back nine, left me on 2 under net for 2nd place from the 19 players, one shirt of this years winner.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 19, 2021)

Semi final match today, was worried after the huge mileage I walked yesterday.. thought I was going to break down. But actually all was fine. It was an epic battle and my partner said not a lot you can do when you are -1 to gross after 6 holes and 3 down! But we hung in there got it back to all square and then I sunk an outrageous birdie, which rolled 180 degrees around the cup and stopped then dropped… it was all rather slow motion. The next hole was an utter mess and my partner steadied the game to hold us at level with a nice 18footer. We got to 17 and there was a disturbance from another fairway, which we waited to finish .. I am not so distracted by these noise things ( some old boy with a couple of young lads, one old girl and a lass in tight structural trousers that were keeping stuff nicely held together .. she was a bit too noisy for the others, I am under 50 so still a bit prone to a bit excitement) . We won that hole, I dunno if I distracted them with my take on the situation.. and then it was a case of just closing the door at 18.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Surprise surprise today [ without a buggy  ]  us 2 old codgers posted a net 62 in a 4bbb open comp at Bathgate GC.
 Thrashing our 2 much younger FCs .
But sadly we were not near the prizes,  a net 59 was the leading score when we left  .


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 19, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			We were the only 2 on the course - the thunder/lightening and  then torrential rain lasted for about 3 hours - no chance of going back
It was looking like my best scoring of the season - and my handicap may go up 

Click to expand...

That doesn’t sound right for WHS purposes I thought it was net par +1 for the 1st hole not played and the net par for the rest. Can’t see that raising your handicap.


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 19, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			That doesn’t sound right for WHS purposes I thought it was net par +1 for the 1st hole not played and the net par for the rest. Can’t see that raising your handicap.
		
Click to expand...

For the comp they were giving me treble bogeys for ALL the missed holes - of course they know my putting


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Best score for a while around Bootle today (86) 8 pars getting 16 shots should be the basis for a really good score. The fact that it wasn’t shows how bad the bad holes still are


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2021)

Men's invitation yesterday, playing with Richart. 46 points won it, we came in with 41. We were both driving well, and I hit some nice iron shots but couldn't putt for toffee. Greens were cored and sanded a week or so ago and were very slow. Couldn't convince myself to hit the damn ball as hard as I needed to. Luckily Richard got the hang of them and putted like a God. I'm playing again on Wednesday in a comp. Hopefully the greens may have speeded up a little bit now we've had a bit of rain, might help get rid of the sand.


----------



## DRW (Sep 20, 2021)

Had a nasty trend going, 2 putted 2nd, 3 putted 3rd, 4 putted 4th. Thankfully it ended there, phew!

40 putts in total(22:18)  , couple of birdies, no lost balls, shot 83 (9.5 scoring diff), could have been a good round. Played better on Sunday but typically didn't do a scoring card.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 20, 2021)

played 18 holes yesterday, monthly medal.
somehow I didn’t have a single ‘5’ on the scorecard, despite that nominally being my aim for nearly every hole.

Plenty of 3s and 4s and a whole lot of 6s 😒, but one one 5. In fact as a committed bogey golfer I only got one bogey in the whole round! 
Finished with net 79 so not great, enjoyed it though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 20, 2021)

I was a machine.

Seniors Board comp off the yellows. Front nine 44, back nine 42. For a lovely 70. Last 20ft putt had a wino at the hole as it finished 6” past. A 69 would of been a share of the lead. More than happy with second. May well be a little Hcap cut. My short game today was as good as it’s been. Happy chappy.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 20, 2021)

Disastrous start today. Misjudged the time, and got to the first tee about a minute before tee off time. No chance of a warm up. Hit a bit of a slice with my drive, into a clump of trees. Thought we would find it easily, sadly not. Hadn't played a provisional. Second hole, par 3, duffed my iron, hit second into a bunker, 3 putted.

So, 2 blobs for the first two holes.

Settled down after that, and managed to get 18 for the rest of the front 9 and 20 on the tougher back 9 for 38 in total, so happy enough.

Also a little personal high on 18, there is a little ridge about 230 from the tee which I have been trying to get over for ages. Lost count of the number of drives which have stopped 4 or 5 yards short of it. Hit a beauty today, and cleared it by around 25 yards, so a great way to finish.

Have made a mental note to set off earlier in future!


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Men's invitation yesterday, playing with Richart. 46 points won it, we came in with 41. We were both driving well, and I hit some nice iron shots but couldn't putt for toffee. Greens were cored and sanded a week or so ago and were very slow. Couldn't convince myself to hit the damn ball as hard as I needed to. Luckily Richard got the hang of them and putted like a God. I'm playing again on Wednesday in a comp. Hopefully the greens may have speeded up a little bit now we've had a bit of rain, might help get rid of the sand.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking day Rob, and Highwoods is a lovely course, with some really tough holes. Two early three putts but after that got the hang of the greens. We did not disgrace ourselves (this time)


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2021)

Had a corporate day at The London Club.
Off 15 I got 42 points and nowhere near the podium.
Our best from 2 from stableford points got us 93 and again nowhere near the podium.
The 15th (our first) was longest drive and after hitting the green at 320 yards I won a nice hydroknit top


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 20, 2021)

Just back from a Sunday driver deal at Forest Pines. We haven't been for about 5/6 years and all 3 of us couldn't really remember much about the trip - the course, hotel, food etc. 

Massively impressed. I'd read about the forum meet and the slow service etc but we didn't have any of the that, the food was good, not brilliant but good enough. The bar prices are cheaper than most hotel bars and bars in town (about £4 a pint) and most importantly the 3 courses were fantastic. Each 9 different, all very playable and in very good condition. 

I played rubbish!! Lol. I played ok on Beeches, thought Forest was the best 9 but the toughest too. Got round yesterday in under 4 hours. 

Back out this morning on Forest and Pines. Horrendous 6 holes (tired/slightly hungover) but then put a few good holes together. Unfortunately at Pines we got stuck behind 3 slow 4balls and it took around 4.30but still better other resort style courses. 

My distance was shocking on my driver and hybrid, short game very average and just off with my putting. Unfortunately one of them rounds were it kind of all goes but we were there to have a couple of rounds, beers, food and a catch up. Which we did. 

We'll definitely be back, very impressed, the par 5 5th on Forest is a stunning hole, really enjoyed it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2021)

Went out late yesterday for 5 holes…just because I can and I felt like it…😊 And on the 2nd I hit a couple of 5i approach shots that made me catch my breath and mutter Wow! And likewise on our par 3 3rd, hit a couple more onto the green.  Four shots very close, if not spot on, to what I have been working on to achieve with new approach to hitting the ball.  Joys!

Of course two holes later in the gathering gloom as I played my final hole of the evening I hit a couple of real messy ones…total duffs tbh - but that’s ok cos that’s golf 😎


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2021)

richart said:



			Cracking day Rob, and Highwoods is a lovely course, with some really tough holes.
		
Click to expand...

As you found out Rich, we've got our own "Amen Corner" from 13 thru 16, with 13 and 15  particularly tough, playing more like par 5's than 4's. 
If you can come off that little stretch in level 2's you've done well.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 21, 2021)

Very frustrating day.

Driving was exceptional, but struggled with my irons and wedges. Pulled a lot of irons left for some reason - been hitting them straight for a while now, but something went wrong. Knock on result was i found myself in lots of bunkers. Low point was on 200 yard par 3 4th, hit a decent hybrid off the tee, it landed on the green, crept into a bunker, and I just couldn't get it out in 3 attempts. Totally did my head in for a few holes, stewing about that.

Managed to scramble 30 points, but not a good day.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 21, 2021)

Shot 102 at Burley in the New Forest. Took 14 (!) on the 107 yard, par 3 second. Had some serious travails in the huge, deep bunker in front of the green. Other than that, played pretty well!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Went out late yesterday for 5 holes…just because I can and I felt like it…😊 And *on the 2nd I hit a couple of 5i approach shots that made me catch my breath and mutter Wow! *And likewise on our par 3 3rd, hit a couple more onto the green.  Four shots very close, if not spot on, to what I have been working on to achieve with new approach to hitting the ball.  Joys!

Of course two holes later in the gathering gloom as I played my final hole of the evening I hit a couple of real messy ones…total duffs tbh - but that’s ok cos that’s golf 😎
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that what it really is all about?
A long double breaking putt that you read correctly, never deviates from the line and goes in plumb centre. The drive that splits the fairway or the chip that is flushed and runs perfectly up to the hole. It's what makes this game and has us all returning.
But that all pales into insignificance when considered against the flushed long iron. The barely inaudible click, the perfect trajectory and the fact that the ball just seems to soar forever before coming to a stop, dancing around the hole. Delightful and enduring.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2021)

Medal today......😳😳😳😳


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 22, 2021)

Just back from a couple of days trip to East Lothian where we played Gullane number 2 on Monday and North Berwick yesterday. Loved them both. The new practice facility and refurbished visitors clubhouse at Gullane are both great - I've been in the members clubhouse there and preferred the visitors one.

Some lovely holes on both courses and the views of the Firth of Forth are great from both too.



Par three 11th at Gullane #2 with Craigielaw and Kilspindie across the bay



7th green and guarding burn at North Berwick



'Don't mess with the wall it's older than you' - tricky approach on the 13th 'Pit' at North Berwick


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2021)

I think my putter spen the night in the freezer  - ice cold today, didn't hole a thing over 3 feet...
Managed a measly 26 points without losing a ball or any penalty shots..so many 1 point holes...
Pathetic...


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 22, 2021)

Played my best golf for ages today, top scored with 35 points but still lost out on the team pot.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2021)

Started really well today, only dropped a couple of shots after the first six holes and then one of my playing partners said those words you don't want to hear......."You're playing really, really well. You could win this"...... Thanks mate
😢😢😢😢


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 22, 2021)

15 holes before sun down .. nice and relaxed , one birdie, one double, a few bogeys here and there and some pars. Getting to grip with it all and hitting the ball okay … but short game is atrocious dunno why just seem to be really non committed and playing dread strokes. Putting is fine starting to get to terms with the greens and I know I have been there 5/6 years but this year is the most consistent year of play


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2021)

Played thr quarter final of one of the club knock outs today, played garbage and got beat, giving away 15 shots. I'd have had to played out of my skin to have had a chance,he was pretty steady and didn't miss a fairway. Played the same guy 2 years ago and he was off 12 then.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 23, 2021)

I should have had my best score ever today, I certainly played well enough sadly once again my putting let me down, 4 three putts and another couple  of putting misses after chipping close, I did finish 10 over which is bang on handicap but it really should have been several shots less.  I just cannot stop looking for putts to drop instead of keeping my head down and listening.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 23, 2021)

Played 9 holes tonight after work with just 5 clubs. Played awful, my swing didn't feel like it belonged to me. 
Started with a triple then a pair of bogies. Made a nice birdie on four and a par on six, then bogies in.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

Driving range with the missus. I'm slicing all my woods and hybrids quite a lot at the moment. Didn't find the solution, just sliced them some more. She hit some tops until she warmed up, then some decent ones. 7 iron going 80-90 yards maybe. She thinks it's pathetic but I just try and keep her positive and tell her when she's striking it consistently she can start adding a bit of speed and try and get the distance up later. The main thing that impressed me was her decent ones were all dead straight as well. A few hooky ones with the three wood though.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2021)

Walked in after 3 holes, hooking everything, striking it ok but everything straight left.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 24, 2021)

Shot 103 at Meon Valley. Hit 10 fairways and wasnt far off on the other drives but continually wasted good opportunities. Chipped really poorly. Officially frustrated.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 24, 2021)

Played Ellesmere just outside of Manchester as I'd been for a putter fitting at Trafford golf. Nice little track! 

Mixed to say the least. Didn't bother scoring but my approach play and putting was absolutely dire.

 Plenty to work on.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 24, 2021)

Played Northwood, decent course well presented.  To many blind tee shots for my liking.  Couple BS par 4‘s that annoyed me.  

Probably need to a play it a couple of times to know where to put it on a few holes.


----------



## timd77 (Sep 25, 2021)

I played today and…I wish I’d stayed in bloody bed.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 25, 2021)

Played today 34pts in the monthly stableford. 2 blobs in the first 5 holes and it was looking a disaster. But my game woke up and started to hit the ball consistently. 
Played the roll up as well and won the blind pairs and came 3rd overall winning £8 overall, covering my competition entry and roll up entry


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 25, 2021)

Last medal of the year, hit the ball really well but couldn’t make a putt all day.

8 on the 6th from being in the green side bunker in 2 blew the competition but kept it going and will probably see a small cut tomorrow.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 25, 2021)

Pain and suffering.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 25, 2021)

Friday actually...decided to just blast the ball off the tee rather than mess about trying to play safe shots off the tee as I can't do them.Went to get a ball out on the first tee and realised I had only 4 in there as I had emptied the random finds out. Bit of a panic, but calmed down as I thought I was bound to find one or two. Had a lovely day. Back to driving well, just blast the damned thing, and came off with 38, yes 38 balls in the bag. 10 were found in a random load of trees that I would normally be nowhere near but had decided to play off the back stumps and this one is 90 yards back from the usual "whites".  So all in all, great day.


----------



## Lump (Sep 25, 2021)

1 under gross. Really threatening to shoot consistently in the 60 at the moment. A triple on the 10th after a silly double cross. Batted 3 birdies on the trot to get rid of that nicely.


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2021)

Just back from 3 days at East Sussex national with three rounds on the west course.
Great course in superb condition, but my word the greens were fast with very few flat putts.
The pins were tucked away in ridiculous spots due to a junior tournament that was being played.
I was driving really well, chipping like a muppet and putting like a beginner!
Needless to say my handicap is trending in the wrong direction. 

As an aside, we bumped into the Leicester City U23 squad who were down to play Brighton, and what a delightful bunch of very polite young men they were ...................... a credit to LCFC.


----------



## IanM (Sep 25, 2021)

Welsh Ladies Strokeplay at Newport all weekend so we had a reciprocal at Woodlake Park. (Near Usk)

Not a well known course outside the region.   But The good holes are very good and the views of Llandegfedd Reservoir and the Brecon Beacons are super.   

Lovely weather today. Just had a friendly 4BBB and it was great fun.  

Really enjoyed it


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 25, 2021)

Disappointing 35 points today that included two silly blobs, felt quietly confident after recording -8 over 2 rounds last weekend but it wasn't to be,


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2021)

Played utter crap, but struck the ball nicely. Best since I was ill. Some great drives and iron shots.

Struggled to get the ball in the hole, must have had 8 lip outs at least. Shot 80 odd gross, but the score didn't really matter.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2021)

Back on my home course for the first time in a couple of weeks. Started off really poorly with two doubles, then four bogeys, then two more doubles - the latter of which was a four putt, embarrassingly enough. It my first time on the home course with my new putter and I just kept hitting everything 6-7 feet past the hole. Managed to birdie the 9th though to cover a few sins score-wise, then parred 10 & 11. Another birdie on the 13th was nice. In the end I managed 34 points, which is way more than I thought I'd get, or really deserved to be honest. 21 of them were on the back nine of 39. (Front was 46.)

My mate played one of the funniest shot I've ever seen on the 6th tee. 108 yard par three, he hit the purest knifed wedge I've ever seen, must have struck the exact equator of the ball with the leading edge, as it sounded like he hit it with a putter and it flew a good 30 yards over the green, over the adjacent 8th green and into a ditch by the 9th tee. 🤣🤣


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 26, 2021)

Played in a club stableford comp. Got off to a terrible start, lost ball on the first and a 7 on the second. Steadied the ship and ended with 38 pts. Leader has 47pts atm. WHS has been cut from 15.8 to 10.0, maybe because its only my 2nd card? Definitely won't be able to play to that!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just a social round this morning. A scruffy 75.
No birdies, a single bogey but two doubles and a tap in eagle.

At least my game in decent shape when I'm calling 75 scruffy 🤣

No plans to play any more comps or put any more cards in until spring. Back is starting to play up so will be focusing on getting that sorted and working on a couple of things that need tightened up in my game

Course is greening up fast now, still plenty of run but definitely playing softer than it was. Much windier this last week or so back to proper Silloth golf 😃😎


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 26, 2021)

Results just in from yesterday’s competition. It was won with a 59 (nett). To win I would have had to go round in 61 (-9) gross which is never going to happen. The winner is a 14 handicapper that went round in 3 over. 
I have just had a look on WHS at his index and there are only two scores recorded, one of them being yesterdays result.


----------



## Highslice (Sep 26, 2021)

37 points off 18, very happy with that. Gross 89 which is my first time under 90.

Ground was absolutely rock hard for some reason, i was hitting 3 or even 4 clubs less into approaches because it was bouncing on so far. Hit a 210 yard 5i which is absurd for me, i usually carry 160.

Looking at the leaderboard there’s no outrageous scores, but lots of 37s and 38s (one 39), so I doubt I’ll get a prize on countback.
Surprising really as the wind was all over the place so I was expecting scoring generally to be more extreme, both high and low.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

Another very scrappy round...
Hit some good shots and hit some really dire ones too.
3 really poor holes but, probably, more good ones.
At least I played the last 5 holes to handicap.
Fragger was, well, Fragger..
The 16th summed up this species of golfer...
A knobbed drive (par 3) into the ravine between tee and green...ball more than a foot below his feet on a steep slope and in thick rough
Can't see the flag, hits it and the ball finishes 8 feet from the hole
Sinks putt - that's 3 for 3 then.....
Splendid


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

And I forgot the 8 for 1 on the previous hole.......


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2021)

It was something I knew would happen sooner or later and today was the day.
Back from a week's holiday yesterday and had a comp today so I grabbed a set of clubs from the garage and chose a putter last night but didn't put it straight in the bag, "must remember to do that in the morning" I thought.

Got to the course this morning for a Stableford from the blue tees and went to roll a few putts on the practice green,  no putter.

Quickly asked in the Pro Shop if they had a spare and all they had was a Taylor Made mallet of some sort (very short) and an even shorter Anser style putter.  
Picked the Taylor Made even though I once swore I'd never hit a Taylor Made club.

Started awfully having to take a drop on each of the first three holes (two unplayables and one OB) and scored one point! 
Only wielded the putter once in those three holes but holed a decent putt for the point.

Pulled myself together after that and finished on 33 points, putted very well and I can see why modern high MOI putters are called cheat sticks.
Should get a 0.1 cut if my maths is correct.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			It was something I knew would happen sooner or later and today was the day.
Back from a week's holiday yesterday and had a comp today so I grabbed a set of clubs from the garage and chose a putter last night but didn't put it straight in the bag, "must remember to do that in the morning" I thought.

Got to the course this morning for a Stableford from the blue tees and went to roll a few putts on the practice green,  no putter.

Quickly asked in the Pro Shop if they had a spare and all they had was a Taylor Made mallet of some sort (very short) and an even shorter Anser style putter. 
Picked the Taylor Made even though I once swore I'd never hit a Taylor Made club.

Started awfully having to take a drop on each of the first three holes (two unplayables and one OB) and scored one point!
Only wielded the putter once in those three holes but holed a decent putt for the point.

Pulled myself together after that and finished on 33 points, putted very well and I can see why modern high MOI putters are called cheat sticks.
Should get a 0.1 cut if my maths is correct.
		
Click to expand...

Judas!!

But they work


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 26, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Results just in from yesterday’s competition. It was won with a 59 (nett). To win I would have had to go round in 61 (-9) gross which is never going to happen. The winner is a 14 handicapper that went round in 3 over.
I have just had a look on WHS at his index and there are only two scores recorded, one of them being yesterdays result.
		
Click to expand...

Well if its any consolation his handicap will have taken an almighty cut if he has that few cards in 😂


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			Quickly asked in the Pro Shop if they had a spare and all they had was a Taylor Made mallet of some sort (very short) and an even shorter Anser style putter. 
Picked the Taylor Made even though I once swore I'd never hit a Taylor Made club.

Pulled myself together after that and finished on 33 points, putted very well and *I can see why modern high MOI putters are called cheat sticks.*
Should get a 0.1 cut if my maths is correct.
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard that before.
If the technology is there and legal, use it ....................... or choose not to, but it's your choice.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 26, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Results just in from yesterday’s competition. It was won with a 59 (nett). To win I would have had to go round in 61 (-9) gross which is never going to happen. The winner is a 14 handicapper that went round in 3 over.
I have just had a look on WHS at his index and there are only two scores recorded, one of them being yesterdays result.
		
Click to expand...

Noticed our comp was won yesterday with nett 62 by a 25 handicapper.
He won a comp in April with 47 points playing off 26.
Looks like he went down to 23 after that but has managed to go back up since then.
Complete waste of time entering for lower handicaps.

Feel sorry for the 24 handicapper yesterday finishing 3rd with nett 64 including a 10 on his card 🤣


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			I've never heard that before.
If the technology is there and legal, use it ....................... or choose not to, but it's your choice.
		
Click to expand...

I choose not to, it's my choice.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 26, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Played Ellesmere just outside of Manchester as I'd been for a putter fitting at Trafford golf. Nice little track!

Mixed to say the least. Didn't bother scoring but my approach play and putting was absolutely dire.

Plenty to work on.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed my place


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 26, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Well if its any consolation his handicap will have taken an almighty cut if he has that few cards in 😂
		
Click to expand...

According to WHS there is no change after yesterday’s result. Probably because he only has two scores recorded. I’m sure that the system will catch up with him when a few more scores have been submitted.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2021)

Knackered and annoyed from football this morning, but I still went out to play nine holes with the wife - want to keep her keen and practising! Tried a pitch and putt in Harrow and were turned away, weirdly, so ended up going to Northwick Park and their supposed replica famous holes course. I didn't realise they'd let it fall into a right state though. The greens were like ploughed fields. It was really windy as well which didn't help on the tricky narrow set-up (given that it's replicas of major tour golf holes after all). On top of that I just played unspeakably badly. Lost 3 balls I think. Got no pars and only three bogeys. Just, no words really.. could scarcely hit the ball the right direction.

My wife didn't like the course very much either. Too narrow for her and scrappy lies everywhere. She played alright but not quite as well as she did last time out. I don't think we'll be going back.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 26, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Results just in from yesterday’s competition. It was won with a 59 (nett). To win I would have had to go round in 61 (-9) gross which is never going to happen. The winner is a 14 handicapper that went round in 3 over.
I have just had a look on WHS at his index and there are only two scores recorded, one of them being yesterdays result.
		
Click to expand...

Only 2 scores in his handicap record, that doesnt sound right.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 26, 2021)

louise_a said:



			Only 2 scores in his handicap record, that doesnt sound right.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he is a new golfer to the club and getting a handicap. I know a few players that golfed for years before they became a member anywhere.


----------



## IainP (Sep 26, 2021)

Played Reigate Heath yesterday. 9 greens with 18 tees, nice course. Was fun walking on sand paths, greens were very slippery so had to adjust quickly after a couple of weeks on slow greens. Went 8 feet past on first green for a 3 jab, but actually played the 1st 9 in 2 over 🙂. It was a fun 4BBB matchplay off the whites, we were up at half way but pegged back to A/S after 15. Made 2 good pars on 16 & 17, picked up a terrible plugged lie in bunker on 18, but holed a 4 footer for bogey to half the last and sneak the win.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 26, 2021)

Lancs senior ladies championship at Formby Ladies today, postponed from May.

I have been in good form so was optimistic on the first tee and it was well founded as I parred the first four holes, followed by a bogey on a nasty little par 3, and then on the 6th tee I badly pulled my drive into the heather and finished up with a NINE. After that I couldn't get my lovely straight driving back and the next half dozen holes were a disaster with a lot of trips into the heather and 3 lost balls. I improved a bit towards the end of the round but the damage had been done, no trip back tomorrow for the matchplay for me sadly.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 26, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Maybe he is a new golfer to the club and getting a handicap. I know a few players that golfed for years before they became a member anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Could be, but normally a players handicap just shows as pending until they have 3 cards in


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 26, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Maybe he is a new golfer to the club and getting a handicap. I know a few players that golfed for years before they became a member anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised he was eligible for any prizes if he's still handing his cards in. What does it say his handicap index is on EG?


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 26, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Surprised he was eligible for any prizes if he's still handing his cards in. What does it say his handicap index is on EG?
		
Click to expand...

His index is 12.5, and after this result there is no change to it. I’ve just looked on HDID and he also won the only other competition he entered with a nett 67.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 26, 2021)

Played in a bogey comp yesterday.

Only had 8 clubs: putter, SW, PW, 8, 6, 4H, 5W and driver. Shot a very solid 84 which was a 1 up win. 0.3 cut to 12.8

More interesting for me, I was putting looking at the hole - having dabbled in it in the past I saw Crossfield on YT talking about it and thought I'd give it a try again and it worked wonders, I have to say. Definitely going to persevere with it.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 26, 2021)

Had the usual fairly average knock this afternoon, much like the rest of this year, other than our 7th & 8th holes, both par 5.  Both times hit a good drive and second shot (both require a layup in front of a stream and bunkers respectively).  On the 7th had 120 yards to go.  Struck my 9-iron really nicely, pitched onto the green, ran up to the hole and dropped in for only my second ever eagle.  On the 8th had 145 yards to go slightly into the wind and an difficult lie (ridge and furrow humps).  Nailed the strike and nearly ended up with a repeat of the 7th.  Ball stopped just 9 inches from the hole.  It's fairly rare that I get a birdle, let alone eagle and tap in birdie on consecutive holes.


----------



## Junior (Sep 27, 2021)

81 gross Saturday.....only had 1 birdie and 3 bogies , but 4 doubles ruined the card.  Course was firm and fast and compounded a couple of mistakes by missing on the wrong side of greens etc. 

Yesterday was junior captains day and there were teams of 3, junior had to score on every holes, along with the best score of the 2 adults. No pressure, fun day , relaxed swing and 2 over was the worst I could have scored.  Only 1 birdie , 3 bogies.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 27, 2021)

Think I need to start warming up before my 18 hole rounds - im making a habit of an absolute pig of a front 9 followed by 20 point saviors on the back 9..

Just dont feel in the mood until 6/7 holes in!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 27, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Think I need to start warming up before my 18 hole rounds - im making a habit of an absolute pig of a front 9 followed by 20 point saviors on the back 9..

Just dont feel in the mood until 6/7 holes in!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have hit the nail on the head.

Wasting my time playing if I don't loosen up before hand.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Sounds like you have hit the nail on the head.

Wasting my time playing if I don't loosen up before hand.
		
Click to expand...

Im not good at getting out of bed though - its a lose lose situation


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 27, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Im not good at getting out of bed though - its a lose lose situation 

Click to expand...

Play in the afternoon 😉


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Play in the afternoon 😉
		
Click to expand...

Our comps dont go that late! Its a really hard life


----------



## Tongo (Sep 27, 2021)

Shot 89 at Wellow today. Played well, chipping and putting much better from last time out.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 27, 2021)

Fab couple of days away with the chaps. *Dalmahoy East Course* yesterday, off the whites… interesting with it blowing a hooley! Really enjoyed though, very challenging and super fast greens (scraped 28 points) Dalmahoy West Course was cancelled today due to flooding so we played *Powfoot* on the way back down - fab course and a real test today in 25+mph wind with severe gusts (managed 35 points with 2 n/r’s on the card, happy with that)


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 28, 2021)

It was either sublime or rubbish. Hitting 210 yard 5 wood to 3ft, or missing a green from 85 yards 🤷. 

I'm starting to see real improvement in my ball striking on the course after a series of lessons, but it is still far too inconstant. 

I've been working hard on my putting, for which I'm now seeing the benefits. My putting HC is down to under 2. I missed a few this round as the greens have been worked on and were a bit of a mess. 

Driving is next on my hit list. Although its not too bad. I'm still around a 16 HC for driving. If I can get that under 10 I should be well into a single figure handicap index. 

Low 80s now feels like a bad round, whereas at the beginning of the year I would have been extremely happy whith it.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 28, 2021)

Had a call off from our 4 ball at Dunbar today, bit breezy when we started so just a friendly knock off the yellows, shot 2 over, 1 over each 9 with a double on the 11th, retired my Spider X for a few games and switched back to the Odyssey works #7 putted much better, the grip is a bit grubby so I think I will replace that and use it for a while, course still in fantastic condition, greens superb


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 28, 2021)

A quick 9 around St Annes Old Links with the FiL before work this morning. We decided to have a match and he would give me a shot a hole (he's off scratch, my CH is 14, but I'm woefully out of practice and form).

I was worried i still had PTSD from last I played there and sure enough I put my first drive into the long stuff up the left, managed to recover for a bogey.

I didn't actually have too bad a round given the conditions (20mph wind, 30mph gusts). Had a couple of shockers but down to poor decisions as opposed to poor execution in the main. He made a mess of the par 3 9th to open the door for me to halve the match.

Putter is ice cold at the moment though. I can read the line well enough but anything over 10 ft or so its an absolute lottery as to how far short/past its going to run.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 28, 2021)

Another solid round this morning, 88 for 43 points, currently leading the comp.

Didn't do anything spectacular, driving was pretty good, although pushed a few in the trees, irons and hybrids were on song, putting was average. Just kept playing good shots and getting out of trouble well whenever i got in it. Can only remember 3 "bad' shots, which is a good sign.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2021)

Our greens have been struggling over the last few weeks.
Not sure why but it could just be sheer numbers of golfers.
Anyway, they began maintenance on them today - nor coring but slits and seed and sand.
Putting on them was, literally, like putting on a ploughed field..
Back 9 is being done tomorrow and we started there.
Decent 9 of level handicap 5 over (18 points) with1 double.
Driving was a bit off to start with but it came back.
Back(front) 9 and we're on to the ploughed fields....speed control was almost impossible and as for direction
Quite how I managed to come off with a 2 over 20 points is completely beyond my comprehension.....
38 points(78 gross +7), equal 3rd best round of the year and I don't get cut because an exact same score is a counting one that drops out of the top 20...
Still short of birdies....1 double, 5 bogeys and 12 pars.....


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2021)

Played in a 4BBB pairs open at my old course Ullesthorpe today.
I was crap front nine, partner crap back nine but we each played well the other nines and we finished on 43, not enough but it was windy and heavy overnight rain so we might get a place.
I did have a two though so probably a few balls.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2021)

Played a charity day at the glorious Hankley Common. Team Richart, Sandy, Topoftheflop and my mate Lee won the day. My contribution was mainly in picking a top team. 3 scores out of 4 to count, and we finished with 121 points.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2021)

Had the day off to use our rain check voucher we were kindly given by Sudbury Golf Club. Course was lovely. Golf was bad... really bad. Could barely hit the ball properly. My front nine was even worse than when we went there in torrential rain. Made no pars on the front nine, finally got one on the 10th. My second and third pars came at the 17th and 18th. 14 points out and 17 in for 31 total. I can't believe it was over 30 in all honesty, felt like I hacked around for most of it. Gross score of 92, first time I've been in the 90s since July. Driving was the only passable bit, couldn't hit hybrids, couldn't hit irons, chipping was mediocre at best, and I can't putt. Joint best in the group as the others scored 31 and 24. Oh well. At least it was free! 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 30, 2021)

Played 7 yesterday afternoon, had a bucket before I started. It was really windy and made a few holes long but wasn’t that helpful going down it. Played this okay was relaxed and stayed in confines of the hole. Short game was okay as well , did not need to putt as I was getting it close until I left one 3 ft by , sadly missed the putt though ☹️, but came straight back with a birdie.. 
Course has had a cut as well .. no more long grass to define it as part of the prep for winter


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 30, 2021)

Has anyone ever just randomly starting hitting the ball in the polar opposite to your norm?

From starting golf last year I have hit a fade and the bad shot was a slice.

Now I hit a draw, with my bad shot being a hook.

I had a weeks holiday in August, come back to golf and its just different..... I cant explain it  

Im not complaining, its a safer miss at my home course - its taken a bit of time to adapt to but Im shooting decent scores.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Has anyone ever just randomly starting hitting the ball in the polar opposite to your norm?

From starting golf last year I have hit a fade and the bad shot was a slice.

Now I hit a draw, with my bad shot being a hook.

I had a weeks holiday in August, come back to golf and its just different..... I cant explain it 

Im not complaining, its a safer miss at my home course - its taken a bit of time to adapt to but Im shooting decent scores.
		
Click to expand...

 You need to lose that draw/hook round Blackmoor. It is a faders course !!


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 30, 2021)

richart said:



			You need to lose that hook round Blackmoor. it is a faders course !!
You need to lose that draw/hook round Blackmoor. It is a faders course !!

Click to expand...

Im taking a fat L on Friday then


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 30, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Has anyone ever just randomly starting hitting the ball in the polar opposite to your norm?

From starting golf last year I have hit a fade and the bad shot was a slice.

Now I hit a draw, with my bad shot being a hook.

I had a weeks holiday in August, come back to golf and its just different..... I cant explain it 

Im not complaining, its a safer miss at my home course - its taken a bit of time to adapt to but Im shooting decent scores.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I remember it clearly. 

I've always had a slight fade or a straight block. Never tried to fight it, and only hit a draw or hook when absolutely necessary. 

I was hitting my second shot into the par 5 7th at my old course. Had a nice lie on the left of the fairway. My intention was to hit a nice high cut into the green with a 3 wood. 

I snap hooked it into the 8th green. It was a bit of a shock. 

8th hole, 185yard par 3. Hooked the tee shot OB. 

9th hole, short par 4. Hooked the 3 wood off the tee OB. 

From then I fought a hook for a while until I injured my ankle and had a month or so off. Came back and found my nice reliable cut had returned. 

Very strange. 

I still hit a cut. But I'm trying to make some swing changes to make it more reliable having returned to playing last year. I occasionally double cross and send one left of left.


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 30, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Has anyone ever just randomly starting hitting the ball in the polar opposite to your norm?

From starting golf last year I have hit a fade and the bad shot was a slice.

Now I hit a draw, with my bad shot being a hook.

I had a weeks holiday in August, come back to golf and its just different..... I cant explain it 

Im not complaining, its a safer miss at my home course - its taken a bit of time to adapt to but Im shooting decent scores.
		
Click to expand...

It happens regularly within a round, starts off with a strong draw, gradually straightens over the next few holes and by the time I'm on the last few holes, everything goes right! I assume it starts with being too tight and ends with being too tired. I just want the straight ones!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			It happens regularly within a round, starts off with a strong draw, gradually straightens over the next few holes and by the time I'm on the last few holes, everything goes right! I assume it starts with being too tight and ends with being too tired. I just want the straight ones!!!
		
Click to expand...

Easy fix. Make sure you warm up for an hour before playing and then only play 6 holes and go home.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 30, 2021)

Played Dunstanburgh for the first time today. What a fantastic course, in great condition. 

Was pretty windy for most of the round, just died down over the last couple of holes. Fortunately the forecast rain never really materialised. Some tough holes given the wind, green were also pretty tricky, didn't play fantastic, but didn't play terrible, and massively enjoyed it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 1, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			It happens regularly within a round, starts off with a strong draw, gradually straightens over the next few holes and by the time I'm on the last few holes, everything goes right! I assume it starts with being too tight and ends with being too tired. I just want the straight ones!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well - looks like we get to hack it together at H4H!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hosted the Craw at nairn today, he liked the changes to the course...there were some other big bits of news,  but I promised I wouldn't say🤣


----------



## Lump (Oct 2, 2021)

Today was a battle, 3 club wind with rain starting on 10. 
Battled on but hate waterproof jackets with a passion. 
78 gross which should have been an easy 74 but newly tined and sanded greens made it a lottery.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 2, 2021)

Needed a net 68 today in the monthly medal to qualify for a competition in 2 weeks time. Came in with a net 69  Stretching to tap in a putt of under 1ft on 15 to avoid standing on anyone's line proved a bit costly when I missed it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Played in the pit day yesterday which I arranged for 51 lads. Format was white, yellow, red tees.  And repeat. Playing on WHS yellow tees. Format was 2 from 4, all to score on the 18th. There was an individual comp running alongside. 
Front nine Tash smashed it for 21 points, back nine 15 with some scruffy shots. Oddly enough I was the best of us four and we finished second overall a point behind the winners. On the 18th where it was all to score, it is a par 5 playing off the women’s tees, we were all putting for birdies. I put a 25footer 4” from the pin. A PP went for his 10 footer and left it 10”” short. He leaned over and lipped it out. another PP missed his 2 ft birdie putt.those two cost us the win.

But, I had to go out to fetch the nearest pins which had been left out. The course looked gorgeous in the evening colours Which I had never seen before.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 3, 2021)

Behind the slowest two ball I have ever had the misfortune to encounter today.
Four hours for a two ball ,four hours!!!
They held our three ball up all day.
We questioned them and they said “ they were waiting on the game in front” 
They were two holes behind.
Ad insult to injury one NRd the other won the comp.
Absolute joke. Lots of complaints but nothing will be done as usual.


----------



## IainP (Oct 3, 2021)

Probably the most positive thing about yesterday's game was that the water resistant/proof bag did a sterling job. Can't really blame equipment or preparation on me handing my oppo the match on the 2nd nine - he improved and I regressed. Thankfully the team scraped through and we ought to be promoted in 2nd place. 
Mind, my waterproof over trousers which have a lot of years experience seem to have lost some elasticity  - my oppo must have thought I was a wannabe teenager at times, troos around the thighs! 🤣


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 3, 2021)

Just finished a knock at Borth and ynyslas. Absolutely savage conditions! 

Didn't bother scoring but noted i got a few birdies which was nice. 

Into the back 9 I was playing into a 30 to 40mph wind. Absolutely buttoned a driver and it went 156 yards 😂. 

My 2 iron was my most used club on the back 9, using it twice on most par 4s!


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 3, 2021)

Monthly stableford today, just didn't have my game at all. 27 points, gross 93. 

Saving my good stuff for Thursday and Friday, obviously 😉


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2021)

Monthly Stableford from the blue tees.

Once again I made a complete hash of the first few holes and had 3 points after four holes. Made a bit of a recovery thereafter and finished on 33 points, including a two for good measure.

Clubs were:

Dunlop Maxflite laminated 1 and 3 woods
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, 2 to PW
Dunlop Peter Thomson sand iron
Donaldson Pinfinder putter, "balanced for professional play", first time in the bag, although someone had been overzealous in restoring it and the shine in the sun was annoyingly distracting.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 3, 2021)

Played in Open Bowmaker 2 from 3 at  Clevedon with my good lady and Pokerjoke and had a great day out despite getting soaked. Pipped at the post, was lying 3rd for a long time but last team out did us so 4th


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 3, 2021)

Monthly medal this morning. Driving was crap, irons were crap. Putting was decent, but it feels like I lipped out on every hole. The wind had to be taken into account when putting. 

The 3 club wind and course kicked my arse.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2021)

Played this afternoon. Finally had a return to form and shot 82. I guess the rain had slowed up the greens a little which made them much more speed and I putted pretty decently. Made 9 pars, but only 4 bogeys and 5 doubles. We had every weather, it was windy, cold, we had a quick downpour, then the sun was out, there was even a rainbow. Quite chilly with the wind blowing, summer golf is definitely over. Nice to return to form before the forum meet next week though, hopefully a good omen towards not embarrassing myself.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 3, 2021)

Last club match of the season, finished it on the 11th 9&7 🥳.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 3, 2021)

Final of 4BBB today, strong wind but sunny ( that’s not my disposition that’s the weather) won it on 18th . Very tight game but happy, partner hast been absolute rock, definitely steadied my game and made me better. He played extremely well and just got better as we progressed. 
We will defend it next year.


----------



## Cherry13 (Oct 3, 2021)

Second week in a row I’ve went out in 39, and then come back mid to high 40s.  Frustrating as feel like coming out of a spell of bad form, but had too many doubles on back 9.  
Managed to get down to 6 earlier in season, but the bad form has seen me go back up to 9. (Suppose that’s a slight benefit of WHS)


----------



## DRW (Oct 4, 2021)

Was staying near Fortrose, didnt play the courses we intended to, struggling to justify paying the high green fees charged tbh, by the likes of Dornoch, Nairn, Gleneagles, Dornoch, Fortrose(looks a nice course, from our walk around it), even places like Tain/Brora are high green fees.

Instead drove part of the NC500 route to play Durness & Raey. Wow what a stunning drive, left early, sunrise arrived fairly quickly drove up the A836(I think) from Fortrose to Durness. Amazing scenery and alot of purple tinge.

Raey, pictures below, played in the afternoon(2nd 18), played though a 2 ball on the 4th then millionaires golf, round in about 2hrs 20 mins, didnt feel fast but helped by the wife being pooped and walked 4-5 holes out of the 18. 

Some nice holes and green placements on the course and interesting bumps/humps in fairways, worth a play, couple of birdies, couple of triples but not to bad given the long day and 2nd 18, enough wind to make it interesting:-

Big pictures if click on twice.


----------



## DRW (Oct 4, 2021)

Durness, play it if in the area. The setting and views from the course, is in my top 5 golf views/settings from golf course. Stunning and my pictures dont do it justice.

Welcome to Durness Golf Club 

9 hole course, some really nice holes on the course and almost a shame it isnt 18 holes. Played the course twice and no one ahead of us on the course when we played the first 9, so first out. Three birdies, an 8 on the 16th par 3 wrecked the card.

If you think you are a big hitter, there is a par 5 wrapped around a Loch(mid 400s range, without cutting any corners) but from one of the tees it is approx 320 holes carry straight over the loch to the green. Go for it Byson, probably not even a driver, easy albatross. Best I could do was Driver, 8 iron







 




 




 




 




 




 






Highly recommend it, play it if you get the chance to. Its pretty north tho


----------



## Coreservers (Oct 4, 2021)

Bloody magpie trued to nick my ball at the 12th Green lol


----------



## Coreservers (Oct 4, 2021)

DRW said:



			Was staying near Fortrose, didnt play the courses we intended to, struggling to justify paying the high green fees charged tbh, by the likes of Dornoch, Nairn, Gleneagles, Dornoch, Fortrose(looks a nice course, from our walk around it), even places like Tain/Brora are high green fees.

Instead drove part of the NC500 route to play Durness & Raey. Wow what a stunning drive, left early, sunrise arrived fairly quickly drove up the A836(I think) from Fortrose to Durness. Amazing scenery and alot of purple tinge.

Raey, pictures below, played in the afternoon(2nd 18), played though a 2 ball on the 4th then millionaires golf, round in about 2hrs 20 mins, didnt feel fast but helped by the wife being pooped and walked 4-5 holes out of the 18.

Some nice holes and green placements on the course and interesting bumps/humps in fairways, worth a play, couple of birdies, couple of triples but not to bad given the long day and 2nd 18, enough wind to make it interesting:-

Big pictures if click on twice.






 




 




 




 




 






Click to expand...

If you go out west. Try Lochcarron real cheap but a lovely wee 9 holer


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 5, 2021)

Found another 20 balls making a total now of 100 in three rounds. Wife had a fit at me! LOL Shot a nice 84.


----------



## NorfolkAsh (Oct 5, 2021)

After playing for 3 months I came the closest to breaking 100 I've been - made the mistake of tallying up before the last 2 holes and realised I needed to bogey them both to to score 99. Proceeded to top my way down the par 5 and finished 102


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 5, 2021)

NorfolkAsh said:



			After playing for 3 months I came the closest to breaking 100 I've been - made the mistake of tallying up before the last 2 holes and realised I needed to bogey them both to to score 99. Proceeded to top my way down the par 5 and finished 102 

Click to expand...

Tallying up your score with a hole or two to go is bad mistake, a sure way to put pressure on yourself if you think you are heading for a decent score. One of my pre-season goals was to break 90 for the first time. I was playing well a few months ago and knew I'd be close. Tallied up and realised I needed a 5 on the 18th which is a tough par 4. Was nervous wreck on every shot, thankfully managed to hole a 6-7 ft putt to get the 5.

Now I count up the score after 9 then after 18, that's it.


----------



## NorfolkAsh (Oct 5, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Tallying up your score with a hole or two to go is bad mistake, a sure way to put pressure on yourself if you think you are heading for a decent score. One of my pre-season goals was to break 90 for the first time. I was playing well a few months ago and knew I'd be close. Tallied up and realised I needed a 5 on the 18th which is a tough par 4. Was nervous wreck on every shot, thankfully managed to hole a 6-7 ft putt to get the 5.

Now I count up the score after 9 then after 18, that's it.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a lesson learned!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 6, 2021)

Beautiful morning on the links with barely any breeze and great light quality so superb views of the Scottish coast and Lake District fells.

Didn't bother with midweek comp as I'm in swing thought mode at present to try and tighten top of backswing position.

A couple over par but it got a bit scrappy over the last 5 holes and lost the feel of the swing.  Back has been stiff the last couple of weeks but felt looser today so hopefully all the stretching etc is doing the trick. Last golf of the week, gym next two days and then back to work Saturday.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 6, 2021)

Strange round this afternoon, not been in great form recently but also not played at my home course in weeks. Thought I'd chuck in a card anyway and see what happens.

Ended up shooting 38 points and breaking 80 for only the second time with a card in hand, all despite not feeling like I'd played well. Was working on my follow through on my irons and wedges following an observation that I had a tendency to cut it short and the improvement to my ballstriking and distance was great!

Left a lot of shots out there too, couple of duffed pitches and too many 3 putts.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 7, 2021)

DRW said:



			Was staying near Fortrose, didnt play the courses we intended to, struggling to justify paying the high green fees charged tbh, by the likes of Dornoch, Nairn, Gleneagles, Dornoch, Fortrose(looks a nice course, from our walk around it), even places like Tain/Brora are high green fees.

Instead drove part of the NC500 route to play Durness & Raey. Wow what a stunning drive, left early, sunrise arrived fairly quickly drove up the A836(I think) from Fortrose to Durness. Amazing scenery and alot of purple tinge.

Raey, pictures below, played in the afternoon(2nd 18), played though a 2 ball on the 4th then millionaires golf, round in about 2hrs 20 mins, didnt feel fast but helped by the wife being pooped and walked 4-5 holes out of the 18. 

Some nice holes and green placements on the course and interesting bumps/humps in fairways, worth a play, couple of birdies, couple of triples but not to bad given the long day and 2nd 18, enough wind to make it interesting:-

Big pictures if click on twice.






 




 




 




 




 






Click to expand...

Played the Reay and wick opens this year, both very enjoyable. Playing Fortrose this weekend in an end of season open, not played it in a few years. If you were up you should have given me a shout I would have got you on nairn if I was able to, though this week the Tomatin Pro am was on at Nairn, Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 7, 2021)

First game in a while today, been too busy caddying to play. Was surprised how well I hit it tbh, only a couple over. What was surprising was the temperature.  Caddie this week in the Tomatin Pro Am and its been freezing, really layered up today, but it was so warm we were all stripped down to tee shirts by the 3rd, must have been close to 20 deg, which in contrast to Tuesday where it was 5 at most. Playing again in the morning with the boys then the Fortrose open on Sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			First game in a while today, been too busy caddying to play. Was surprised how well I hit it tbh, only a couple over. What was surprising was the temperature.  Caddie this week in the Tomatin Pro Am and its been freezing, really layered up today, but it was so warm we were all stripped down to tee shirts by the 3rd, must have been close to 20 deg, which in contrast to Tuesday where it was 5 at most. Playing again in the morning with the boys then the Fortrose open on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Are the Yanks back en masse if you're caddying?

Been warm here today considering its October although the heavy rain all day has rather spoiled it. At least the water levels in the Lakes will get back up to normal levels.....


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 7, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Are the Yanks back en masse if you're caddying?

Been warm here today considering its October although the heavy rain all day has rather spoiled it. At least the water levels in the Lakes will get back up to normal levels.....
		
Click to expand...

Yep from the beginning of September


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Yep from the beginning of September
		
Click to expand...

Not got down our way yet, too cheap obviously 🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 7, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Not got down our way yet, too cheap obviously 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Too far of the beaten track as I understand it🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Too far of the beaten track as I understand it🤣
		
Click to expand...

Apparently 🤣


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 8, 2021)

Trip to the range at St Andrews Links Academy tonight to hit a bucket of balls and played a few holes on the Balgove to try out what I was working on on the course. Lovely evening in the Home of Golf but sadly getting dark too early (7pm) for evening golf now.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 8, 2021)

Had a knock with a lad i used to play rugby with.

As seems to be the normal now when I play with someone new to my course, I played, or at least started, terribly.

Was 10 over after just 5 holes 😂 leaving me with just 2 shots in the remaining 13 holes to shoot my CH.

Ended up 16 over in the end and only dropping one shot in the final 6 holes so a strong finish for me on the holes i normally ruin my rounds on.

Bring on the winter open at Kirkby Lonsdale on Sunday!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2021)

Played this morning with the boys first time in about a month with my usual crew. Hit it pretty well, 4 birdies two bogeys, but alas it was not good enough to beat a 14 and 16 handicap who played very well. Halfed the back 9. Was 2under gross and still got beat🤣. Then had a caddy job after, knackered would be the best way to describe it, they guy I had brought a cart bag with no strap with him all the way from the US
It way like carrying a roll of carpet around for 18 holes.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 8, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Played this morning with the boys first time in about a month with my usual crew. Hit it pretty well, 4 birdies two bogeys, but alas it was not good enough to beat a 14 and 16 handicap who played very well. Halfed the back 9. Was 2under gross and still got beat🤣. Then had a caddy job after, knackered would be the best way to describe it, they guy I had brought a cart bag with no strap with him all the way from the US
It way like carrying a roll of carpet around for 18 holes.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you got a good tip.....🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2021)

My 43pts at Camberley Heath in the H4H ‘warm up’ on Thursday.  Can’t recall scoring over 40pts before in ‘proper’ comp.  Often happens that when I play a course for the first time I play well.  I wont bother myself that it could easy have been 46 as I had three 3 putts…I’ll remind myself that if I hadn’t done these three x 3 putts I might not also have had 3 birdies (that’s golf cunning balancing act), though I should have had a fourth on the long par 3 11th where I won nearest the pin and had a very make-able uphill putt.

Well chuffed is an understatement.


----------



## adasko (Oct 9, 2021)

Big thanks to Patrick for getting me at Nairn GC today. What a fantastic golf course and the host was an absolute gentleman.
Cracking weather and some good golf. Highlight of the day was my approach shot on the first hole to 3ft for a birdie tap in.
For those who haven't played their it's definitely a bucket list course.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 9, 2021)

Earliest tee time we could get today was 3.30pm on the Ashludie but with heavy rain battering down pretty much all day until 3pm I was quite glad that was the case. Headed out and course was largely empty (not surprising given the rain) drizzle came on a bit on the fourth and fifth holes but after that it was lovely weather. Best I've hit irons this year and pretty solid driving too, enjoyed being out there a lot.



18th green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2021)

Thursday at Camberley Heath - very poor front nine of 14 points, followed by a vastly improved back nine of 21. Course was nice, bit quirky, I didn't really like the 10th or the 18th though! Had a frustrating habit of hitting putts on line but literally one inch short.

Friday at Blackmoor - found greenside bunkers on the first two holes and only managed double, triple for a cracking start. So another poor front nine of 15 points, followed by an improved back nine of 18. Aside from the 18th where I contacted a nasty case of the duffs. Another lovely course, I maybe preferred it slightly of the two. And I'm glad I didn't embarrass myself on my first forum meet, two pretty decent scores of 35 and 33. I really should address why I'm always better on the back nine though.


Today - went with the wife to Wexham Park for nine holes on their green course. I haven't been there since I was teenager playing with my mum and dad, and I didn't remember many of the holes to be honest. You would think playing for the third day in a row I'd be well practised, but in fact I hit the ball terribly, and my irons even seemed to have lost distance somewhere. Wife reckoned I was just tired. Managed to hack it round in a 9 over par 41. Wife hadn't played for over a week as she injured her back playing tennis, so she had regressed a little bit as well and shot 68 (she's normally around the 60 mark). Our lunch was really nice though.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2021)

Played an open at Fortrose today and what a small world drawn with ger147.  It wasn't a good sigh when I got out of the car into rain after a morning of nice sunny weather and even less so when told by gerry there was a score of 59 net in from a 16 handicap who had shot 10 under their handicap. That was safe, shot 6 over the front and one over  the back, in what was prob a 35 mph wind. That's golf though..played shite, shot a crap score


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 10, 2021)

Played at a friend's course today and played really well shooting a 76 (par 72) which included a run of 13 straight pars (frustrating that there were no birdies but not going to complain). 

Hit the ball well and putted really nicely all afternoon with only 1 stupid 3 putt turning a good birdie opportunity in to a bogey.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 10, 2021)

Played in an open  yesterday at north west golf club. 8 of us down and had a great day. It rained for like 4 days straight and stopped a couple of hours before we teed off. Pleasure walking along links turf with dry feet. Greens pure. Sun shining on us for the back 9.  This is our group teeing off on 18 with the sun on our back. Great day had by all.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 11, 2021)

Played in a 4bbb Open at Kirkby Lonsdale with a pal. We were steady away and went there with the mentality of just attacking the par 5s to get a few 3 pointers.

We both made a complete horlicks of them and came off them with a combined 3 points across the 4 holes haha.

Still, the sun was shining, the course was in great condition and it was a perfect way to spend a morning.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 11, 2021)

Played four holes yesterday evening at dusk, couple of balls, not a sole about.  And I can feel, ever so slowly, what I have been working on over the last two months starting to bed in.   By which I mean it doesn’t feel weird every time I address the ball, and sometimes it is working well..

Plus I had a blindingly obvious eureka moment…why using my high bounce 54* wedge was not working that well off a mat on an infill temp hole we have, and for some of my short game.  I switched to my standard wedge and hey presto…the issues I was having vanished.  Just have to dial it down for off the mat as full shot is way too much club or most probably for that shot use my gap/utility wedge  - but that’s easy enough to do.

Onwards and upwards…


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2021)

Played at Cuddington (near Banstead) (Surrey) today with @Imurg, @CVG and @Ser Shankalot  courtesy of last years H4H auction voucher
Always a great course to play, we had a cracking time and I managed 36 points with 3 blobs against Imurgs meagre 32, Shankers 28 and CVG 24

Nice to see BIM at the end too


----------



## Boomy (Oct 11, 2021)

Not yet but…. Entered the ballot to play The Old Course this Thursday 😬🤞🏼 Fingers crossed….


----------



## Crow (Oct 12, 2021)

Seniors match today, the first 8 holes were to and fro, birdies winning five holes and net birdies two, we halved the 9th to turn 1 up.

After that every hole was being halved and the tension was building up until the 17th when they cracked and I won with a shot for net par and a 2 & 1 win.

The team won too for a change, 6-2

I was playing all Dunlop:

Dunlop Maxflite laminated 1 & 3 woods, late 1970s
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, 2 to PW, approx 1978
Dunlop Peter Thomson SW, approx 1973
Dunlop Peter Thomson putter, approx 1960
I was even wearing a Dunlop cap.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 12, 2021)

played in a couple of end of season team opens this week, yesterday at my own course, I played really well apart from one hole and had 26 points after the 12 holes we played.  Started in a similar vein today at Haydock Park with a couple of pars and a birdie in the first 5 holes but then was far more inconsistent, with a few more pars but also something I cannot remember last doing.. a fresh airt shot, from the fairway, I lined up a 3 wood and then completely missed the ball, didn't even graze it!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 12, 2021)

Managed to slip out for 7 holes, haven’t played for a while due to home situation and the wife being overrun with christening photo shoots. I was over on every hole but off the tee was a bit ropey one good drive the others slightly wayward but irons were good and it was just nice to have an opportunity to play. Out the country on business for a week so will be too busy. Then as soon as I am back, wife has another photo shoot and the boy starts half term …


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2021)

You know those days when all your putts drop instead of finishing an inch short?
Those days when the ball always kicks back to the green?
When the ball bounces off the tree back into the fairway?
The ball hops the bunker?
You thin a shot and it finishes pin high..?

Well, today wasn't one of those days.....


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 14, 2021)

Started like a train this morning, 21 points for the first 8 holes. Then the wheels came off. Blobbed two in a row, and game disintegrated for a few holes. Two lost balls and lots of visits to the sand. Fortunately picked up towards the end. 

Ended with 35 points which is ok on what was a blowy morning, but could and should have been much better.


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2021)

Actually played very well today and scored 41pts.
Handicap has been trending the wrong way recently, hoping for a decent cut tonight! 

Forgot to mention : Polo shirt and shorts this afternoon .......................... and it's mid October!


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 14, 2021)

Tee'd off at 5:20 for 9 holes. Finished 57 minutes later. Couldn't see my drive off the 9th. Luckily it was just right of the fairway. 

Managed to shoot 41 with a pair of doubles on the card. 

Had a bright idea to completely change the settings on my driver as an experiment. It's fair to say the experiment was a complete failure. Whilst I did apear to gain a tad extra distance, but my I had no idea where the ball was going.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 15, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Not yet but…. Entered the ballot to play The Old Course this Thursday 😬🤞🏼 Fingers crossed….
		
Click to expand...

Did you get in?


----------



## DRW (Oct 15, 2021)

Cant stop the rot growing and multiplying.

Some shots are dry rot, some shots are wet rot and the shots that are brown rot are right messy.

19.2 whs over.


----------



## Crow (Oct 15, 2021)

DRW said:



			Cant stop the rot growing and multiplying.

Some shots are dry rot, some shots are wet rot and the shots that are brown rot are right messy.

19.2 whs over. 
	View attachment 39041

Click to expand...


Embrace the rot, it'll pass.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 15, 2021)

Shot 61 around the 12 hole South course at Petersfield. Not a long course but one that can catch you out if you end up out of position. Drainage rather iffy though.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Did you get in?
		
Click to expand...

Alas no ☹️ We also went on the reserve list but no luck. We should have played it through summer when there was lots of places available and limited visitors from overseas…


----------



## Boomy (Oct 15, 2021)

Played Silloth today, a mixed bag on an unbelievably flat calm day.. should have capitalised on that (and did for the front 9) but it became painfully slow stuck behind a visiting competition/group who seemed to think taking however long they fancied looking for balls was fine and a lot of them must have forgotten their pitch mark repairers… dreadful. One of their two ball’s in a buggy was holding up a walking group 😳 Lost concentration (and interest) Spent the back 9 repairing pitch marks.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2021)

Had a corporate day at Hever Castle.
Played ok for 41 points and won the individual prize.

I couldn’t believe the number of unrepaired pitch marks on the greens

Next round scheduled for Tandridge thanks to my firm


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 15, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Alas no ☹️ We also went on the reserve list but no luck. We should have played it through summer when there was lots of places available and limited visitors from overseas…
		
Click to expand...

Ah a pity, we got in first attempt back at the end of July - if you are going to try again price goes down to £137 from Monday


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2021)

Played well on Thursday for a 1.5 cut!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2021)

Generally played pretty well today, apart from one complete dog's dinner of a hole, for the 11 we p.ayed..
Only 11 because the Elders had a Stableford on...they had the 10th reserved from 8 - 8.45
We went off the first at 7.45 expecting to catch the tail-end by about the 13th or 14th..
We got to the turn at 9.10 and they were still teeing off...obviously had no idea how many were going to turn up so just bunged up the course...
We p,aged 10 and 11 in about 25 minutes and gave up...
We also got "told" that they couldn't let us through as it was a competition 
Some of the dinosaurs in this club really do my head in....


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 15, 2021)

Played at my place with @need_my_wedge this afternoon.

I got 38 points with 2 blobs and felt like I had pretty good control over everything, stupid game, haha!


----------



## Boomy (Oct 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Ah a pity, we got in first attempt back at the end of July - if you are going to try again price goes down to £137 from Monday
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up on the price 👍🏼 We were going to try again on Tuesday but my PP’s shifts have changed at work so we can’t play then anymore. It’ll likely be next year now as they go onto mats in November I believe.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Had a corporate day at Hever Castle.
Played ok for 41 points and won the individual prize.

I couldn’t believe the number of unrepaired pitch marks on the greens

Next round scheduled for Tandridge thanks to my firm
		
Click to expand...

Playing well me old mate.....must be hitting a lot of greens


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 15, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Thanks for the heads up on the price 👍🏼 We were going to try again on Tuesday but my PP’s shifts have changed at work so we can’t play then anymore. It’ll likely be next year now as they go onto mats in November I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Remember there will be loads of restrictions next year due to prep for The Open - Details here


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2021)

Went on Redbourn's 9-hole with my wife, it was her favourite short course we've played on thus far as although it's all par 3s the distances vary between 100 and 220 yards so it's a good mix for her to practise on (when her longest ever drive was about 160 yards). She played really well too, her best round that she's done so far as she shot 45 - I am giving her the odd Mulligan on some tee shots to be fair, but still the best she's played so far without doubt. She even managed a par on the last.

I played really well too, six pars, two bogeys and one double for a four over 31, I was really pleased with that. I mostly hit my shots really well, and there was one awful one I massively got away with as well as I bladed it all the way uphill to the green on a short one. 🤣 Still, a very enjoyable round for both of us. My points total was 22, and hers was 27 as I've been giving her 3 shots per hole.. might have to cut her now. 😆


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 16, 2021)

Only 17holes in play today due to work being done. 2 over gross and 42 points off back tees for the 17 holes wins our Saturday Rollup - and £16 😀.

Only 17 holes but my best ever off either tees,  and all down to keeping ball in play off the tee; second shots heading close to or on green, and short game working well.

OK I had three x 3putts, all careless, but I’ll not pretend a ‘could’ve been‘ 1 under, as I holed a couple of outrageous putts and had an occasional bit of luck, and we know that the good and the bad even out.  Nice to do this to follow up a 5 over gross off yellows yesterday, and after my winning 43pts at Camberley Heath (did I mention that…ah I did…so blah 🤣🤣)


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 16, 2021)

With the comps over we decided to play a little match amongst the 8 of us today. 
2 teams. All to score on the par 4s. Best 2 on the rest of the holes. 
My team ran out winners by 6 points. 
Format kept everyone interested and was a bit of fun.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Only 17holes in play today due to work being done. 2 over gross and 42 points off back tees for the 17 holes wins our Saturday Rollup - and £16 😀.

Only 17 holes but my best ever off either tees,  and all down to keeping ball in play off the tee; second shots heading close to or on green, and short game working well.

OK I had three x 3putts, all careless, but I’ll not pretend a ‘could’ve been‘ 1 under, as I holed a couple of outrageous putts and had an occasional bit of luck, and we know that the good and the bad even out.  Nice to do this to follow up a 5 over gross off yellows yesterday, and after my winning 43pts at Camberley Heath (did I mention that…ah I did…so blah 🤣🤣)
		
Click to expand...

You're definitely the bandit king this year. 😆


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You're definitely the bandit king this year. 😆
		
Click to expand...

My 42pts yesterday did result in quite a bit of ‘flak’ being fired my way from the guys…all in jest…of course. As it was for CH (that you were priviledged to witness 🤣) my golf was nothing spectacular, just tidy off tee and good from 100yds in. 

And so when my pro told me earlier this year that he’d get me round in level par this year or next, and I didn’t believe him, well I do now.  Funny old game. 

Anyway the rollup have cut my rollup HI to 8.4 - to try and stop me doing it again.😀


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2021)

Just a game at 8am with a mate, first out, round in 2hours 30. Drove it pretty well and hit some good putts. Greens still great,will  be a shame to dig them all up in two weeks time, but has to be done I suppose.


----------



## AliMc (Oct 17, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Just a game at 8am with a mate, first out, round in 2hours 30. Drove it pretty well and hit some good putts. Greens still great,will  be a shame to dig them all up in two weeks time, but has to be done I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Were the same at Dunbar, greens have been absolutely great all year, on Wednesday they were slit tined to around 15 - 20mm and top dressed with fescue, trying to reduce some thatch i believe, no doubt they will be fantastic again soon but were apparently not great for a medal yesterday


----------



## GGTTH (Oct 17, 2021)

Not played in a month. Went out this morning in some drizzle and boggy conditions and shot a personal best?

How is this possible?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 17, 2021)

Played superb today 43 points 
1 over gross with 4 birdies and 2 2s
Needed to sink a 6ft downhill swinger for a level par round that lipped out.
Still a very good round


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 17, 2021)

Played like two different people today. Started well and posted 21 points for the front 9, then came back in with a disappointing 13 for a total of 34.

Far too many silly mistakes.


----------



## NorfolkAsh (Oct 17, 2021)

Broke 100 for the 1st time since starting golf 3 months ago. Get a bit of consistency and then onwards to 90!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 17, 2021)

Played at Preston with a couple of pals in a split sixes game. After a terrible start (i was 7 over through 4 holes) i didn't play too bad with the exception of my wedges. Anything over a little pitch was resulting in 2 inch deep divots for some reason. New one for me as I don't usually take much of a divot at all.

Anyway, despite being 6 points back at the turn I ended up winning by 7. 

Golf certainly wasn't the winner but for once I was.


----------



## IainP (Oct 17, 2021)

Drawn comp today, course feeling long with the softer ground, plus the 7th back on normal tees (had been off reds for a while). My FC was receiving 29 shots and was -1 gross after 3! I hung on his coat tails to be +3 after 9, but frustratingly was +6 for remaining 9. A couple of silly 3 putts & a couple of mis hits. Looking like the 38 pts will be 1 behind leader and sitting in 3rd. Oh well was generally pleased with ball striking. Oh and my FC finished with 37 pts.


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Played at Preston with a couple of pals in* a split sixes game. *After a terrible start (i was 7 over through 4 holes) i didn't play too bad with the exception of my wedges. Anything over a little pitch was resulting in 2 inch deep divots for some reason. New one for me as I don't usually take much of a divot at all.

Anyway, despite being 6 points back at the turn I ended up winning by 7.

Golf certainly wasn't the winner but for once I was.
		
Click to expand...

* A split sixes game. ?*


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 17, 2021)

Slime said:



* A split sixes game. ?*

Click to expand...

Its a great little format for playing in a three ball.

Shots given per hole as in stableford to get a net score for each hole. 6 pts available for each hole and split as below:

Outright winner gets 4 pts,
Clear second gets 2 pts
Loser gets 0pts

If the hole is drawn between three people its 2pts each,
Drawn between 2, 3pts each, 0 for the loser.

If there is a winner and a tied second on a hole the winner gets 4 pts and the two tied players receive a point each.

Sounds complicated but you get the hang of it quickly. Can swing quite quickly as well so you never feel out of it!


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Its a great little format for playing in a three ball.

Shots given per hole as in stableford to get a net score for each hole. 6 pts available for each hole and split as below:

Outright winner gets 4 pts,
Clear second gets 2 pts
Loser gets 0pts

If the hole is drawn between three people its 2pts each,
Drawn between 2, 3pts each, 0 for the loser.

If there is a winner and a tied second on a hole the winner gets 4 pts and the two tied players receive a point each.

Sounds complicated but you get the hang of it quickly. Can swing quite quickly as well so you never feel out of it!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, we already play that but we call it 'The Six Pointer'.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 17, 2021)

Monthly medal today.

Started terribly with a triple on the 1st and 2nd but I rallied hard and was 5 over for the next 16 holes.

Ended up with a net 69 and a top 5 finish. Big lesson learnt today about persevering and not giving up which really could have been easy after that start!


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 17, 2021)

Was a lovely day for golf. Driving once again not great, but able to keep the ball in play. Then on 15 something clicked, then what I was doing in my lesson and on the range for a couple of weeks made an appearance. Hopefully its a sign that permanent improvement is on the way. 

Most of the rest of my game was not too bad, got away with a couple of thinish irons, which I didn't mind as it's a product of swing changes. 

I just need to trust the changes I'm making and stop trying to 'steer' the ball into play. 

81 off the back tees isn't too bad considering I threw in a couple of really silly doubles.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2021)

Went round our course with my 28 hcap mate. A bit hungover after a few drinks last night (first ones in ages). There was a match on the first tee so he said we could start on the 12th, weirdly. 12th is our hardest hole though so we didn't mind getting it out of the way first. Sadly I found the ditch just short of the green so had to drop out and started with a double bogey. It ended up being the only double bogey I made all round. Seven pars ten bogeys for a gross of... 80. That's the third time I've shot 80 in the last couple of months, and I'm still yet to break it. 😆 As usual there were two putts that were literally one inch short from dropping. Getting kind of silly now, but hey, at least I played well. 39 points. My mate shot 95 for 37 points too so our hangovers didn't hold us back too much.


----------



## DRW (Oct 18, 2021)

whs 21.9 
	
lovin it!!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2021)

Played with the boys today, managed to dodge the rain. Played pretty well, considering I've not played much of late due to caddy jobs. 1 under gross, two bogies 3 birdies, best being a 4 on the 7th out of the fairway bunker. Driving not great on the first 3 holes, but hit my irons pretty well and putted well. Had a caddy job yesterday with a French footballer who had played for Marsielle, PSG and St Etienne, only been playing  a year off 9, boy could hit a ball was carrying it 280 plus. Must have been a day for footballers as there was a 4 ball behind of Celtic present and ex behind.


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 18, 2021)

NorfolkAsh said:



			Broke 100 for the 1st time since starting golf 3 months ago. Get a bit of consistency and then onwards to 90!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats!  I can still remember the excitement of breaking 100 a few years back after taking up golf in my late 50s.  Although I regularly break it now, I cannot quite get down to breaking 90.  Hopefully you will do so.  Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 18, 2021)

A 2 under 70 today, struck the ball very well and it could have been much better as I burned the edge all day.

Perfect conditions to play, flat calm going out and the wind picked up to a 2 club breeze on our backs coming in. Still some run on the fairways but soft enough that you aren't getting the big bounce into trouble so course  won't play
any easier.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 19, 2021)

Not on course but had a really useful range session. I'd recently got two new Vokeys and didn't really have a clue of my distances with them. So I went to the local top tracer range and set up on there and did half/three quarter/and full swing with each of my wedges to try and give me a chance of knowing what goes where.

I know toptracer isn't necessarily that accurate but I zapped the targets nearest to where the balls were landing and it was certainly enough in the ballpark for my ability.

Once I was satisfied with that I tried to get my irons going again as they haven't been great in recent weeks.

Finished with a couple of games on the "approach" challenge and halved my previous best so the practice seems to have paid off!


----------



## AliMc (Oct 20, 2021)

Enjoyed a free game at The Roxburghe today curtesy of a voucher for a 4 ball that my mate won for ntp last year, played pretty decent until I lost a ball on 18 for an nr (double bogey on gp score) to shoot approx 78, 6500 yeards off the yellows so it's a fair test with little roll on the fairways at this time of year, greens hollow tined so few putts holed, won 4bbb 5 &4, good day all round, lovely drive down through the borders countryside


----------



## AliMc (Oct 20, 2021)

Typo yards not 'yeards' !


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2021)

And got wet.....bloody rain.
Having looked at the forecasts and the rain radar we found a window of opportunity but it meant teeing off almost in the dark..! We only planned to play 9..
The light improved from the 2nd hole on and it was quite pleasant if a tad breezy..
Teed off on 7 and as we were walking up it was like someone turned on a power shower.....
It was so heavy that rivers of rain were running down the fairways...
We picked up and walked in...was only 1 over gross at the time too....
Better weather tomorrow...


----------



## Boomy (Oct 20, 2021)

Just had a thoroughly enjoyable knock around Powfoot ⛳️ Lovely bright day, mild breeze and lots of banter. Perfect day off even though I didn’t win the £1’s 🙄 If you’ve not played Powfoot yet it’s we’ll worth a trip out, great food & hospitality as well.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 20, 2021)

Nine holes after work, first five and then last four, hit the irons pretty well and holed some putts. no mud, no leaves, ball running ok, lovely out there #linkslife



14th green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



17th green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 20, 2021)

Broke 80 for the first time on Saturday. Gross 79 playing off 12. Sank a 20ft birdie putt on the last hole to finish with 39 points. Only dawned on me as I was lining up my putt that it was for a 79 😂 had three double bogeys as well which were frustrating, but can’t complain too much.


----------



## NorfolkAsh (Oct 20, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Congrats!  I can still remember the excitement of breaking 100 a few years back after taking up golf in my late 50s.  Although I regularly break it now, I cannot quite get down to breaking 90.  Hopefully you will do so.  Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Very kind thank you!


----------



## Crow (Oct 21, 2021)

DRW said:



			whs 21.9 
	View attachment 39083
lovin it!!
		
Click to expand...

  As soon as you re-find your form you'll find people calling you all sorts of names!


----------



## oleinone (Oct 21, 2021)

Just had my son staying for a week. 27 holes every day, me knackered but him playing increasingly good stuff. Final day he eagled the par 4 13th and to top it off knocked his 3rd into the cup for an eagle at the next par 5. After putting my feet up over the weekend, on Monday in a friendly 3 ball, in went my tee shot for a 1 on the 150 yd par 3 9th!


----------



## IanM (Oct 21, 2021)

Trip up to Ross on Wye today under cloudless skies.  Our club have a reciprocal arrangement with them.   Bit soft in places after 3 days of monsoons, but otherwise excellent.   Great food and service in the bar too. 

Shot 85 that should have been better.  

This not working lark is excellent !


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2021)

Played Maidenhead with my society yesterday, had a weather window, so no rain and shirtsleeves, but quite windy.
came 4th with 33 points, the 4 blobs were a card killer though.
Lost 3 balls in the rough, not bad shots, just couldn’t find them


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2021)

Went to my Uncle's course Aylesbury Vale for a round with him, my dad, and my cousin, who I've not seen for ages over Covid and everything. We set it up as a Stableford betterball, me and my dad against those two. It was a good little match in the end, competitive front nine as we went 2 up, then back to all square, then 1 down on the 5th as my cousin holed a 60 yard pitch - straight in on the second bounce - for a 3 for 5 points! On the 7th I sunk a 15 footer for a birdie to get us back to all square, and three holes later we were 3 up. The back nine was less eventful though and ultimately we won it 3 & 2.

For me personally I had an incredible front nine of only 3 over par for 24 points! That's with me getting 17 shots on this course. The wheels did come off at the par five 12th though as I found a fairway bunker and took two attempts to get it out of the wet sand, followed it up with a poor hybrid and later a 3-putt for an 8. 13th wasn't great either as I laid up before the lake, then knifed the approach 30 yards over the green resulting in a double bogey 6. Back on track for the rest of it but only mustered a 17 point back nine for 41 total (84 gross).

Strange weather as the course was drenched and it was pretty chilly to start with, but the sun stayed out and warmed us up just enough. Very pleased with how I played and always great to get a round in with the family. Top day!


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2021)

Glorious weather today, short sleeves were the order of the day.
After all the rain last night, the course had drained really well, but some of the bunkers were still quite full!
Putted poorly but got 35pts of my new handicap, which was pleasantly surprising.
Two kick in birdies certainly helped.
Yet again I was within six inches of my first hole-in-one.


----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2021)

Score 79 WHS diff 8.1. Untangled the loose and got off, just in time


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2021)

DRW said:



			Score 79 WHS diff 8.1. Untangled the loose and got off, just in time 

View attachment 39136

Click to expand...

Your posts are confusing me. Your handicap went up to 22 yet you're able to shoot 79?? What are you putting in 20 cards every week or something?


----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Your posts are confusing me. Your handicap went up to 22 yet you're able to shoot 79?? What are you putting in 20 cards every week or something?
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, I play a number of different courses, so always looking at the WHS scoring difference to compare the courses/scoring, as slope/course rating are very different between them. 

My handicap today was 10.7(being soft capped by WHS as low index is 6.6).


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2021)

Seniors Stableford today.

After starting a with a 4 putt for a triple bogey blob on the opening par 4, which wasn't good, the only way was up and I finished the front 9 on 17 points and then scored 20 on the back nine for 37 total off 95% so 38 for handicapping.

Should see a 0.5 cut and a new index of 12.9


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 23, 2021)

Just got back from a 4BBB with 47 pts for the pair of us, so should be in the money particularly as the wind had picked up when we left. Both had a PH of 10 but my partner managed to shoot a 2 over gross - and I seemed to fill in the gaps on the rare occasions he slipped up for bogeys.

Not bad considering my PP was still slurring his words a little when I picked him up and we arrived at the tee with a minute to spare!

Had a mixed round myself, couple of balls in the water but damage limitation was pretty good. Me being steady away meant that he could fire at the pins a bit more.

Lovely way to start the weekend!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2021)

Another good round today to keep the form going. Shot 82 for 37 points. Just three silly double bogeys preventing it being really good. If I'm going to break 80 it's going to have to be a day where I get no doubles I think. My putting was decent again, although the recent rain helped as the greens are slower. Still I've been trying to stand a little closer the ball so I'm over it more, and loving the new Envroll now so that's all working nicely. Once again I had a few that just missed by an inch - I get them all close but rarely do they ever actually drop! Just realised though, no three putts today! Can't remember the last time I could say that.

Anyway, the other positive is my mate Ben found some form and shot 34 points before our foursomes match tomorrow (he's been hit and miss lately - with more emphasis on miss).


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 24, 2021)

Miserable day at our Captains changeover. I was due to play with a the only lady to enter with two other blokes but when I arrived I was told I'd been moved. Ok no problem. But then the miserable bloke who works on the course came over and said I was out with him and his two mates. I'd played once with him before and remembered him he didn't remember me, or even bothered to comment on my game,  I see him loads of times on the course. Miserable doesn't really do him justice. Much worse. His mates weren't much better. Before the off outside the clubhouse I was trying to make them laugh with a bit of banter, it was supposed to be a light hearted friendly day. Nothing. I went back in and had a pop at the club manager and the Pro who were sorting the groups out and said " I thought this was supposed to be a friendly day. You'd think they were playing for the town hall clock". How they roared. But I didn't. Hell on a golf course. I played well, thank god, otherwise I'd have feigned injury and gone home. Also the group in front lost TWO holes on the group in front of them and we were waiting on every tee and second shot. IUntil the par thee first, (it was a shotgun start and we started on the 10th) where they were mucking about. I marched down the fairway and politely asked them to speed up, as I wanted this to end as quick as [possible, which they did so the back nine was quicker. We shook hands on the 9th, and did the usual, great day, cheers for the game carp. I full intended to stay for the speeches and stuff, but was in no mood to do this. Chucked me stuff in the motor and shot off. 
NEVER EVER AGAIN.


----------



## Crow (Oct 24, 2021)

First day of Winter League.
Different format to my last place, 5 rounds of 4BBB Stableford and pick your best four scores with best 7 to go through from our division of 24 pairs.

We started slowly and things just weren't happening but then we scored 13 points on the last 4 holes for 42 points total and finished third on the day.

Dunlop Maxflite laminated 1 & 3 woods, Australian Blade irons and David Low putter.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2021)

First round of the foursomes cup this afternoon. Haven't played much foursomes before so me and my mate started off a bit nervous - scraped a half on the 1st in double bogeys, but we lost the second. We won the 4th to settle the nerves a bit - my mate slapped his drive out of bounds on the 5th but we still managed a half in doubles as they slipped up and found a fairway bunker. On the par 3 6th it was them who went out of bounds so we went 1 up. We were giving them two shots, the first of which was on the 7th which they won as a result of - but they absolutely capitulated after that. We won the 8th and 9th (both par 5s) with bogeys, the par 3 10th with a par after I hit a cracking 7 wood onto the green, and the 11th with another bogey, so four holes in a row to put us 4 up. They once again won their shot hole on the 12th, but we won the 13th to return to 4 up and they didn't have much chance after that. Ultimately we won the 15th to shake hands winning it 5 & 3. 

I'm delighted we didn't go out in the first round as that's all you really want as a minimum, but a convincing win in the end. We didn't do anything spectacular really, just kept steady bogeys for the most part when the opponents were struggling. Slow and steady wins the race and all that. Had a cracking day though, enjoyed the format maybe more than I thought I might once over the initial nerves - that nervous feeling of not wanting to stitch up your mate is a weird one! But yeah, bring on the next round. Already seen our opponents are off 11 and 22, and we'll be giving 2 shots again.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 24, 2021)

Played Ramsey today. Wasn't expecting much, but really enjoyed what was a really interesting course. Although it was short, you had to be really accurate off the tee, and the greens were small and undulating.

The front 9 was a bit of a horror show, starting with a tripple bogie 8 after losing a ball in the leaves didn't help. The back 9 was more steady, other than a double due to a lost ball in the leaves again. 

My driving was very good, what I've been working on started to show today.

The new i210s were hot and cold. I didn't have my best ball striking day with them catching a few a couple of grooves low or near the toe, but they were ok for their first outing.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 24, 2021)

Finally a semi decent knock on Saturday, +3 on the front after a bogey/bogey start, then nice birdie on 10, followed by a sloppy bogie on 11 after a poor chip. I doubled 14 after I hit my worst shot of the day, and then had to chip out of a bush, followed that with a sloppy bogey on 15 after another poor chip. Poor drive in 18 cost me another bogey, 78 total - much better than it has been.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 24, 2021)

County Seniors Jolly out at Hillside, played with a guy off +1 who is 66 and still whacks it miles 😳😅


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 24, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			Broke 80 for the first time on Saturday. Gross 79 playing off 12. Sank a 20ft birdie putt on the last hole to finish with 39 points. Only dawned on me as I was lining up my putt that it was for a 79 😂 had three double bogeys as well which were frustrating, but can’t complain too much.
		
Click to expand...

Broke 80 again….gross 77 (par 70). Should've been a 73 but a few putts came up short 🙄


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 25, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			Broke 80 again….gross 77 (par 70). Should've been a 73 but a few putts came up short 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Haha isn't it mental how disappointed you can be by a PB?

I remember shooting my pb, a 76 (par 69) and being a bit disappointed as I'd had two doubles on the last 4 holes.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 25, 2021)

Got out yesterday afternoon for 5 holes and 75 range balls having been unable for 2 weeks.
Irons were fine , driver was okay for 2-3 shots and then went blocky ( how does that happen???)
On course I just aimed up the left side just in case. But final hole I did the same and set on the toe and draw stance … and was in the rubbish left side. But I was really out there to try my new putter and it was a positive performance.
I am now going to strip my bag back further and drop a few clubs. Possibly go Dr, 7w, 6,8,pw, 56, putter


----------



## timd77 (Oct 25, 2021)

Club stableford comp yesterday, usual 95% of handicap, played really well and was on 29 points after 14 holes. ‘I’m winning this’ I thought. Limped home with a point on each of the last 4 holes. Annoying game.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 25, 2021)

Got out tonight after work for a cheeky 18, was thinking 9 then, 12 but got to 16 and thought why not finish.
Result was 1 under playing handicap, with a birdie and a treble bogey. Irons were a bit poor, I was forcing them. Played with a 7 club set up and the golf ball has now completed at least 56 holes .. starting to look a bit ropey now.


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2021)

Played a persimmon and blades classic club day at Flempton GC along with @Voyager EMH 
I played a 1930s coated shaft combination:

Driver, Brassie and Spoon by Laurie Auchterlonie
1 to 8 irons, Ben Sayers "Parex" model (53 degree 8 iron for those interested in loft creep)
Donaldson "Pinfinder putter
I've not mentioned my score, and there's a good reason for that.....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 25, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played a persimmon and blades classic club day at Flempton GC along with @Voyager EMH 
I played a 1930s coated shaft combination:

Driver, Brassie and Spoon by Laurie Auchterlonie
1 to 8 irons, Ben Sayers "Parex" model (53 degree 8 iron for those interested in loft creep)
Donaldson "Pinfinder putter
I've not mentioned my score, and there's a good reason for that.....











Click to expand...

Those irons look suspiciously like an early model set of Ping 'shovels' 😉🤣


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 25, 2021)

Was meant to play in the Daily Mail Foursomes qualifier yesterday. 

Thought my tee time was 9:34 but getting a message from my playing partner at 8:31 asking where I was as we were meant to be teeing off in 3 minutes was not how I'd pictured the day going. DOH!


----------



## Tongo (Oct 26, 2021)

Shot 89 at Test Valley. First time i've played there. Tis a nice course with some interesting holes. Greens were in excellent condition whilst the fairways were really firm despite all the recent wet weather. A good course for the winter methinks.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2021)

Played very solidly today.....until the 17th and 18th...

33 points from 16 holes, 2 2s - 1st was a 25 foot putt, 2nd was a 20 footer, plenty of pars..
17th tee....pushed one right into the trees. Sometimes you get lucky and the ball runs down the slope back into play..obviously I don't have FraggerLuck and it stayed out.
Blob
18th tee..glorious drive, good second...rank 9 iron, pulled long and left, managed to get it on the green but 3 putted
Blob..
Oh what might have been...
Still..getting 10 shots tomorrow. 
Oh, and we were out there over 4 hours because the 3 ball in front wouldn't let us through because they were in the rollup.....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played a persimmon and blades classic club day at Flempton GC along with @Voyager EMH
I played a 1930s coated shaft combination:

Driver, Brassie and Spoon by Laurie Auchterlonie
1 to 8 irons, Ben Sayers "Parex" model (53 degree 8 iron for those interested in loft creep)
Donaldson "Pinfinder putter
I've not mentioned my score, and there's a good reason for that.....











Click to expand...

And I will confirm that for me also it was not at all about the score.
Played with 1980s Merit persimmons and 1961 Forgan irons 2-10 plus a 1976 Maxfli SW. I described my putter to my playing partners as a "junk yard dog".
My 9-iron is 49 degrees and 10 iron 54 degrees. Perfect.

Made some new golfing nutcase acquaintances and had a marvellous day in great company.
Prizes were given out and @Crow received a bottle of red from the organiser for simply being a great chap - though he is far too modest to mention this, of course. So I will and I have.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 26, 2021)

Scored 14 points off only 5 holes on the front nine. Four blobs when it would be easier to get a par, honestly! Things picked up on the back nine with 18 points, but could have had a lot more.


----------



## Dando (Oct 27, 2021)

Had the pleasure of playing Tandridge today with a good friend who is also a client so it’s gone on expenses.

My first tee shot is probably still rolling down the A25 so the driver stayed in the bag and it was 3 wood from then on.

19 points on the front followed by 20 on the back nine.

Missed 2 fairways with the 3 wood and got some absolute belters with it so the driver is being sold.

The 4 course carvery was fantastic although I’ll need maternity trousers now.

Next stop is Surrey downs next Tuesday


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2021)

Played hickory s around the 9 hole at nairn this morning, hit it pretty well considering it was my first hit with them I a while. One of the boys was a hickory virgin, he hit it pretty well considering,  hit some great shots, FYI the Doc and I got humped.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 27, 2021)

Played in an Open today, parred 7 of the first 8 holes but then annoyingly messed up 3 par 5s after being in good position after 2 shots on each of them. Very simlar to Monday when I parred 6 on the front nine then messed up 3 par 5s on the back.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Got 9 in tonight started with a pull and finished the hole with a birdie , but then it was a bit of a bogey fest. But it was nice to be out there and that AD333 played another 9 holes .. I think it has 65 now


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2021)

Had a scary experience today; playing the 7th I had an 8 iron to the green, made a swing and the club suddenly felt like, to quote Geoffrey Boycott, "a stick of rhubarb".

I quickly realised that the head had become detached and, with the club collectors sixth sense, I managed to follow the head rather than the ball and saw where it landed in the rough. Luckily nobody was nearby but it made me think.
Even more extraordinarily, the ball finished hole high on the fringe and I made par. 

I'll strip the whole set of irons down and re-glue the heads as if one has gone then the glue on the others might also be dodgy. Although I suspect that the 8 iron might have been re-shafted at some point as there are plier marks on the ferrule.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2021)

A better round yesterday...Still marred by a couple of poor shots that lead to doubles...
The middle 14 holes were as solid as I can remember, scoring 31 points including another 20 foot birdie...
First 2 and the last 2 were somewhere between poor and rank - al, caused by 1 poor shot on each hole.
There's a low one coming soon....


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 28, 2021)

I played well by my standards of the last couple of months. I drove the ball a lot better but still pulled a few. 19 points on the front nine with some real hard luck putts That never dropped. Back nine I never got a single 2 pointer but a blob,1 ‘s, 3’s and a 4 pointer. Finished with 37 points in the Last Q comp of the year. The par 3’s. Of the four holes I parred three and got a birdie on a 175 yarder. I thought 37 points was respectable. The winner got 50 points playing off 14 😳  that’s -14 shooting level par 😳


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 28, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I played well by my standards of the last couple of months. I drove the ball a lot better but still pulled a few. 19 points on the front nine with some real hard luck putts That never dropped. Back nine I never got a single 2 pointer but a blob,1 ‘s, 3’s and a 4 pointer. Finished with 37 points in the Last Q comp of the year. The par 3’s. Of the four holes I parred three and got a birdie on a 175 yarder. I thought 37 points was respectable. The winner got 50 points playing off 14 😳  that’s -14 shooting level par 😳
		
Click to expand...

Thats WHS for you, just got to love it


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Thats WHS for you, just got to love it 

Click to expand...

i came off and was gobsmacked, even more so when the lads said he shot a 48 at the beginning of the season 😳👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 28, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			i came off and was gobsmacked, even more so when the lads said he shot a 48 at the beginning of the season 😳👍
		
Click to expand...

Clean up in a comp, put a few crap scores in to get index up and after 20 rounds clean up again after that very good score drops off.

Rinse and repeat for those that are so inclined.


----------



## IanM (Oct 29, 2021)

Played West Lancs Pairs with @evemccc yesterday in tough conditions and thankfully the rain held off... smashing course, great hospitality.

Played with a couple of top lads from the Wirral who will be joining the forum!


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			Played West Lancs Pairs with @evemccc yesterday in tough conditions and thankfully the rain held off... smashing course, great hospitality.

*Played with a couple of top lads from the Wirral who will be joining the forum!*

Click to expand...



*Red or blue 😁👍*


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



*Red or blue 😁👍*

Click to expand...

Could be White, Green and Blue...you never know..someone must support Tranmere...


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Could be White, Green and Blue...you never know..someone must support Tranmere...

Click to expand...

One can only hope 😉


----------



## IanM (Oct 29, 2021)

Blue!


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			Blue!
		
Click to expand...

Common sense tells me to not reply😁😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 29, 2021)

Headed out this morning hoping to miss the worst of the weather. Arrived at the club in a heavy downpour, but by the time we were due to be off it had cleared. Got caught in a few showers early on, but by the end of the round I was just in a t shirt.

Played pretty solidly and ended up with a 79. I had 4 doubles though, 3 of which were on par 3’s which came from badly hit first putts. I just couldn’t get the pace right on mid length putts, so this really let me down. 

Thought I was going to hole out for eagle on our 17th, but the wedge from 80 yards stopped a foot short…..it looked great in the air 😂.

Certainly feels like the game is moving in the right direction.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 30, 2021)

Played Birkdale with @IanM yesterday,  he finished with level par gross…fantastic scoring


----------



## IanM (Oct 30, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Played Birkdale with @IanM yesterday,  he finished with level par gross…fantastic scoring
		
Click to expand...

You may wish to enter a little more detail @evemccc


----------



## evemccc (Oct 30, 2021)

IanM said:



			You may wish to enter a little more detail @evemccc 

Click to expand...

*finished with level par 😉 (- finished the round after 1 hole )

The most horrendous weather struck, with everyone on the course abandoning ship


----------



## louise_a (Oct 30, 2021)

We had our 12 hole closing competition, I didnt play as well as I have been doing recently but unusually for me I holes 5 or 6 decent putts so my score looked a lot better than played. One day i will putt like that while playing well too (hopefully)


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2021)

Went out in the afternoon, it was a little busier than usual as some people had obviously avoided the morning rain, but we went out off the 10th. I started with two pars but then blobbed the 12th sadly. After that it was all bogeys and pars for the rest of my round. Didn't feel like I played great but still managed to shoot 81 for 38 points. I had some fantastic play with the wedge and holed a couple of nice putts to keep the score together, despite only hitting two fairways all day I think. I am starting to think I could easily stand to lose two shots and I need to start getting some cards in. Competition next Saturday which I'll probably enter if the weather isn't shocking.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2021)

A cheeky +7 78 for 39 points today (off my new bandit course handicap of 10).and that includes making a right Horlicks of the 1st to blob it (double bogey)
My excuse is I'd just come from work and had a bit of a rush to make it so wasn't "ready"
After that I hit the ball pretty well, scored 19 points from the remaining 8 holes and continued on the back 9.
No real dramas, apart from the 1st, and Fragger was handed his arse most efficiently.
There's definitely a low one coming......


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 30, 2021)

40 points in poor weather - won the comp [2nd Saturday comp won this month] 
Prize giving for October is after the comp tomorrow - may turn up in a mexican bandit costume [tis Halloween after all]


----------



## Crow (Oct 30, 2021)

I'd intended to play my Spalding Cash-In putter in today's Stableford comp but the rain forecast for the morning put me off as I didn't want to ruin the old leather grip so I swapped it for a basic brass putter that doesn't even have a brand name on it.
Cue 4 three-putts, probably more down to my bad putting than the putter but I'm happy to blame the putter. 

Even so I managed to score 37 points and sitting in third place in Div 2 so not too bad a day.  (38 was the best score in both Div 1 & Div 2, not very nice weather)


----------



## bwstokie (Oct 30, 2021)

Catch up social 4 ball at Lilleshall Hall, soggy and squelchy under foot (really struggle in these kind of conditions to get any sort of decent compression) course probably should have been closed.  Started appallingly but gradually pulled it together couple of birdies, 8 pars and some not so good.  Covered in mud and everything needs a clean, downside of winter golf unfortunately.  First run out with the JumboMax grips on (no practice) and really enjoyed the feeling and security in the grip.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 30, 2021)

A rather frustrating 83 in windy conditions.
A pair of doubles, a tripple and a pair of 3 putts ruined what would otherwise have been a decent round.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2021)

Should have put a card in today but the wind was whistling around and gusting making some holes a real trial....
Only went and shot another 39 points didn't I 
Played the last 4 holes in 2 under including a 5 inch kick in birdie on the last..
In control of my ball almost all the way round and, apart from a couple of really dodgy lies, was never in trouble...
That low one is coming.....


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2021)

On Saturday I poured scorn on a no-make putter that I used in place of the intended Spalding Cash-In because it was raining and I didn't want to get the leather grip soaked.
I blamed the no-make putter for the 4 three-putts in the round.

Today was a Seniors Stableford and the weather was set fair so I had the Cash-In in the bag. 
Started with a couple of pars but then proceeded to three-putt the next four greens! 

Putted better after that though and ended with 34 putts, the same as Saturday.

15 points out, 20 back for 35 total.


----------



## evemccc (Nov 1, 2021)

Played North Berwick West links today.

Marvellous course, absolutely loved it, it’s my new favourite course by far. 

Birdied the hole named Perfection and got 6 pars, and my fair share of doubles and worse into the wind.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 2, 2021)

78 at Dunbar today, played decent but couldn't hole a putt, 35 putts, first game for a couple of weeks so a bit rusty, stuck a new grip on the putter to see if it helps, greens improving after the recent hollow tining


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2021)

Front nine 20 points, back nine like I played with left handed clubs. A Pp had 20 points after 7 holes then started thing about his game and the wheels fell off massively


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2021)

A cheeky 42 points at Surrey downs today that included 6 missed birdie putts.
The driver had a nice day out but stayed in the bag again as the 3 wood is my weapon of choice at the moment 
Greens weren’t that great but the course was decent with some lovely views 
Not sure when I’ll play next


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2021)

Headed over to my previous place as my current place was closed! Got a game with my mate over there and the club President and beat them both. Thing is they both gave me shots and at least 10 years. It showed where my game is lacking as they both chipped their way close on virtually every green after me being up to 20 meters further down the fairway. But hey a wins a win.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ploughed it up today. Stiff as a board after doing quite a lot in the gym yesterday. 
Bad play was not unexpected after gym session, just nice to get out as I was unable to play on my last set of rest days.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 3, 2021)

Out for nine holes this afternoon, chilly but sunny and a lovely afternoon. Course noticeably softer than two weeks ago but still firm by inland standards - Four pars, three bogeys, a double and a triple which included three lip outs added up to 42 shots for the nine. Could have played a few more holes but temperature was dropping quickly as sun began to dive for the horizon - football on Sunday this week so have a tee time for another nine on Saturday afternoon - then we are onto winter conditions when we will have a fair bit of work going on on the courses.



Looking back down the 8th fairway: Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out for nine holes this afternoon, chilly but sunny and a lovely afternoon. Course noticeably softer than two weeks ago but still firm by inland standards - Four pars, three bogeys, a double and a triple which included three lip outs added up to 42 shots for the nine. Could have played a few more holes but temperature was dropping quickly as sun began to dive for the horizon - football on Sunday this week so have a tee time for another nine on Saturday afternoon - then we are onto winter conditions when we will have a fair bit of work going on on the courses.

View attachment 39330

Looking back down the 8th fairway: Ashludie course, Monifieth Links
		
Click to expand...

Class photo


----------



## Imurg (Nov 3, 2021)

The game is slipping...only 38 points today...
Put the card in and a small cut is coming.
So many putts lipped or grazed the edge..with a little luck it could have been the low one....


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 3, 2021)

Didn't play, but had a lesson. Working on my turn - which can all too often be a slide.

The way I was hitting the ball at the end had me absolutely buzzing. Plenty of work to do but it'll be 100% worth it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 3, 2021)

9 holes before sunset , managed to get through 2 slow players and then proceeded to play a nice solid round of golf.
Despite the downpour at the weekend and flooding of the greens they were quick and true. But it’s nice to play a low shot and get 6ft of roll and playing hit and sit golf. The white tees were right at the back as well, so it was playing long.
Still happy with the cobra putter and slk face. 
I also took the fairway mat , did not use it too much as I was just off in places !


----------



## IanM (Nov 3, 2021)

Played Melbourne course at Brocket Hall today in a society day.  What a nice place to play golf!   Some tough shots over water mixed with some easier but interesting holes.  

Bit soft in places, my 33 points got me a third place,  left plenty out there (as usual!!)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 3, 2021)

Not me but a lad at my club shot a 62 gross off scratch.
Eight birds and an eagle.
He came fourth in the comp.
That must be annoying.


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 4, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not me but a lad at my club shot a 62 gross off scratch.
Eight birds and an eagle.
He came fourth in the comp.
That must be annoying.
		
Click to expand...

He came 4th! 🙈😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 4, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not me but a lad at my club shot a 62 gross off scratch.
Eight birds and an eagle.
He came fourth in the comp.
That must be annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Can't be annoyed about a 62....

No doubt one of player's who beat him had 46 points with a blob, now that's annoying 🤣


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 4, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Can't be annoyed about a 62....

No doubt one of player's who beat him had 46 points with a blob, now that's annoying 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yes course record for an am is 65.
But they put the tees forward for winter so it dosnt count.
I would be delighted . No matter where I finished.
Prizes were 1/2/3 rd


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 5, 2021)

Had a round with the boys today, first game this week as had other things on.

Had a rare round where I drove, hit irons and putted well.. usually one element is slightly off. I thing I've found something, slight tweek of my swing which seemed to work.. let's hope I can remember what it was tomorrow still.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 5, 2021)

18 in today with just a dr,7w,6,8,pw , 56 and putter. Was cruising, beat the young lad off 3 with a full bag of clubs over the 11 holes we played together, then he had to go to work and I managed to hit a couple of double bogeys, taking me to my handicap and a stableford score of 36. 
I duffed the 7 wood off the tee at the second 150 yards leaving me a 200 yard second shot, which was another 7 wood but it just hooked away in the last 3rd. Should have just hit an 8 iron then dumped it as close as possible and let my putter tidy up. But hey ho, hindsight is 20:20 vision. 
Hung on for the last few holes as my hands were tired as well , I was knackered also … not carried for 18 holes for a while ☹️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 5, 2021)

Ploughing again today, some absolute dross.

At least it was dry, the only positive thing I can say about the round.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 5, 2021)

Just a lesson today, working on getting the path a bit squarer as I had started to creep a bit too much in to out. Felt much nicer by the end


----------



## Crow (Nov 5, 2021)

Played a TeeTours Am/AM event today at Woollaton Park near Nottingham, lovely course and one I'd not played before.

In the bag were Uniroyal Arnold Palmer laminated 1, 3 & 4 woods, JH Onions Crookshank VII irons 3 to SW and the Cash-In putter.

I started like a train going par, birdie, par, birdie.  Single putted the first 6 greens and had 12 putts on the front nine.
It couldn't last though and didn't, the team finished on 85 which won't get us anywhere.

The only downer was on the last hole where all scores are to count. I hit a nice drive down the middle leaving a 7 iron in, but shanked it under a tree and close to OB, tried to punch out sensibly but it was short, then duffed into a bunker, out for 5 and two putts for a nil-point 7.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 5, 2021)

Played at same venue as Crow and was in group behind him, good to have a quick catch up on the putting green before we teed off.
Only had 2 shots and used them wisely garnering 8 points without using my putter ( missed tow golden birdie chances on 9 and 10 ) On SI 1 drove into fairway bunker , hit 3 hybrid to just short of the green and holed the chip. On SI 2 was in the trees on the left , punched a 4 iron out but failed to clear fairway bunker but holed out from 70 yards  
Team had 82 so as Crow said no where near the prizes but an absolute top day out with the lads


----------



## DRW (Nov 5, 2021)

played a couple of times, Hit ball well, putting and chipping still pants.

The sky was more interesting tho(big pictures open up, on clicking)


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2021)

Dodged the rain today, round in 2 and quarter as a two ball. Just as we got to the car park it lashed it down, was pretty windy though. Had a  nice game with Struie Dave who had 6 birdies , 8,9,10 and 15, 16 , 17 and lipped out on 18.  Hit it well again, with 4 of my own only blip was dunking in in the burn on 17 because some walker cutting across the front of the green.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 6, 2021)

Pretty sure I’ve posted the same story before…

Club stableford comp, 24 points after 11 holes, I’m winning this. Scored another 8 points over the remaining 7 holes. Bloody game!

Turning point was my drive on the 12th, big slice over the 11th tee, big shout of fore right. Got down there, group behind called me over, I’m thinking  ‘oh sh*t, I’ve hit one of them’…nope, chap calls me over ‘I’ll show you where your ball is or you’ll never find it’…it’s stuck up the bloody tree! Did contemplate doing a Sergio, but age talked me out of it!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 6, 2021)

Fortunately I wasn't daft enough to venture out as it was horrible.

Appears 31 points won comp from 4 players with 29 points. I wonder if PCC will be 0 as usual....


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2021)

Shot 80. AGAIN. Getting silly now.  21 points out 18 in for 39. The killer was double bogeying the 13th which should be an easy par really. Had a birdie and six pars but that double and another at the 7th.  Really need to break 80 and get the monkey off my back, it's annoying me now. Last five rounds at my home course, 82, 80, 82, 81, 80. 😒  Consistent though!

My dad played with us today, he has no handicap but we just play him off 36 and he managed 34 points today which is brilliant for him, by far his best round of the year. He arrived really early (not intentionally - he's moved away so had a long drive back but there was no traffic) so he had a long warm-up in the practise nets and it obviously paid off this time. 👍🏻  He even got a fantastic birdie on the 1st after knocking his 7 wood to three feet! Usually he tires early on the back nine, but that didn't really happen until the 17th & 18th this time so I was chuffed for him. My mates had 37 & 32 points so a good round had by all really.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 6, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Dodged the rain today, round in 2 and quarter as a two ball. Just as we got to the car park it lashed it down, was pretty windy though. Had a  nice game with Struie Dave who had 6 birdies , 8,9,10 and 15, 16 , 17 and lipped out on 18.  Hit it well again, with 4 of my own only blip was dunking in in the burn on 17 because some walker cutting across the front of the green.
		
Click to expand...

Flew over yours as we landed early doors and drove up to Golspie. Didn't miss the rain the wind, the sun, the hail.... did I mention the wind.... gusting at 56 mph. Saw at least 4 flagsticks blown over. 
Comedy moment of the day was my hat getting blown off and me chasing it about 100 yds across the course trying to catch it. 

Thoroughly enjoyed it, shot 31 points in those conditions, very happy. Supposed to be off to Reay tomorrow but wind is supposed to be worse 😲😲


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 6, 2021)

Out for my last proper full course nine before work starts on the courses during winter. Driver decent, Putter decent, irons started off awful but largely getting away with it and improved towards end - started with my only bogey then went par - par double - double. ended with three more pars and a double in the middle for 41 - absolutely gorgeous day but hell of a windy from the West - so had to play the tenth which is drivable on the odd day in summer when wee get a 35mph breeze behind us - teed it up high and hit it well but the ground is apparently too soft to let it run onto the green - parred that so seven over for 10 holes which I'd take any day that I'm not getting everything together.

Last time I'll take a full bag of clubs out until March - will be Sunday bag with half a dozen clubs and largely a walk with some clubs rather than anything serious.



Looking across the Ashludie course as I walked off the second tee - did I say it was nice out there?



8th hole, Ashludie course at Monifieth Links from 9th fairway


6th green Ashludie course at Monifieth Links - took this pic because the par I got today is the last chance I'll get to play this till the work on the course is done this winter.



You need a baseball cap (Only time I ever wear them) to have a chance of seeing your ball in the air when the sun is this low - 9th hole Ashludie course at Monifieth Links


----------



## IainP (Nov 6, 2021)

Frustrated by a lack of birdies in recent months I played bogey/par/matchplay against the course today. The comp blocks were still out. I applied the 95% even though was just a social knock. 
Managed 3 birdies, so successful on that front! Were some shocker holes though at times. 
3 jabbed 16 to go one down, halfed 17, then fatted approch on 18 (arrgh). Chucked a ball down and that went to 3 feet. Oh well, 2 down.


----------



## IanM (Nov 6, 2021)

Dodged the showers today at Newport,  although the wind got up towards the end.

32 points after 33 midweek.   I'm close to a low one! (Famous last words)


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 6, 2021)

Tough gig today with a strong wind blowing in a strange direction across the course. Which was adding the equivalent of 40 odd yards to shots into the wind.
Even down wind, shot selection was difficult.

Didn’t have much feeling in the swing and made some poor decisions and swings that were punished more than normal due to the weather.

Shot 86 in the end, which was not a bad score all things considered.

We did manage to play 18 teeing off at 1:30 which was nice, thanks to getting through two extremely slow players on the 4th.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 7, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Flew over yours as we landed early doors and drove up to Golspie. Didn't miss the rain the wind, the sun, the hail.... did I mention the wind.... gusting at 56 mph. Saw at least 4 flagsticks blown over. 
Comedy moment of the day was my hat getting blown off and me chasing it about 100 yds across the course trying to catch it. 

Thoroughly enjoyed it, shot 31 points in those conditions, very happy. Supposed to be off to Reay tomorrow but wind is supposed to be worse 😲😲
		
Click to expand...


You should enjoy Reay hopefully the wind won’t be to bad, I walked with my misses on part of the course this summer on the way down to the beach, some stunning looking holes and I just had to walk up to stand on one of the parr 3 tees to admire the view. Oh how I wish I could have played that hole. 

Let us know what you think of Reay 👍


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 7, 2021)

Total nightmare yesterday. 

Started off fine, played the first 4 holes well. Hit a decent drive on 5 however second shot was hampered by a tree in the middle of the fairway. Tried to shape a shot round it, made a hash of it, then the wheels fell off. Swing fell apart and started either duffing or badly slicing everything. 7 blobs in the next 10 holes before I decided enough was enough and walked off.

Worst I've played since April/May when my game was in pieces. Am praying it was just a one off, will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Springveldt (Nov 7, 2021)

Played great yesterday. Shot 74 in pretty testing conditions for 39 points.  Changed my putting grip and holed lots more putts, had 4 birdies. Was 1 under after 11 then the wheels came off as I was 5 over for the last 7 with most of them into a 20mph wind. 

Lad I play with is off +2 and he was -4 for the back 9, was like watching a pro a times. That extra distance he has off the tee over me really shows up in those soggy, windy conditions. He was able to reach both long par 4’s while I was short on both, one of them by 40 yards even after 2 good hits.


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 7, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Played at same venue as Crow and was in group behind him, good to have a quick catch up on the putting green before we teed off.
Only had 2 shots and used them wisely garnering 8 points without using my putter ( missed tow golden birdie chances on 9 and 10 ) On SI 1 drove into fairway bunker , hit 3 hybrid to just short of the green and holed the chip. On SI 2 was in the trees on the left , punched a 4 iron out but failed to clear fairway bunker but holed out from 70 yards  
Team had 82 so as Crow said no where near the prizes but an absolute top day out with the lads
		
Click to expand...

Wollaton Park is my home course. Great to hear that you both enjoyed your day. It's the rutting season so I hope our resident stags didn't cause too much trouble. They've been very aggressive this year.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2021)

Out with Fragger this afternoon.....
The Old Boy started par, birdie....7 points after 2 holes....
Things calm down a little after that but he still 20 points going out....6 more than me.
Just felt I had no tempo or timing for the first few holes...
Added to that I had no luck on the greens again...
Back 9 was better..had 4 x 3 point holes on the bounce and only missed out on 20 points with a lost ball in the leaves coming up the last.
32 to 33 to him but I cant complain with his front 9 - hits a par 5 green in regulation and sinks the 10 footer for 4 points...what can you do?


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2021)

fenwayrich said:



			Wollaton Park is my home course. Great to hear that you both enjoyed your day. It's the rutting season so I hope our resident stags didn't cause too much trouble. They've been very aggressive this year.
		
Click to expand...

The stags were a little disconcerting at times but didn't get too close apart from on the 17th hole when one passed pretty close, the scent from it was very strong!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 7, 2021)

Last comp of the year - Turkey medal , solid level par front 9 , 1 under the back , lots of birdie putts missed but happy to finish the season well - should win a Turkey


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Out with Fragger this afternoon.....
The Old Boy started par, birdie....7 points after 2 holes....
Things calm down a little after that but he still 20 points going out....6 more than me.
Just felt I had no tempo or timing for the first few holes...
Added to that I had no luck on the greens again...
Back 9 was better..had 4 x 3 point holes on the bounce and only missed out on 20 points with a lost ball in the leaves coming up the last.
32 to 33 to him but I cant complain with his front 9 - hits a par 5 green in regulation and sinks the 10 footer for 4 points...what can you do?
		
Click to expand...

Put in a supplementary card. As above, had a decent front 9, 20 points that could have been 25. But by comparison a poor back 9 with only 13 and 3 blobs and I got 7 of those points on 2 holes.

Left so many out there it’s untrue
Should have had 40 points today, 

At least I feel that I am becoming more consistent, just need to keep plodding on


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Put in a supplementary card. As above, had a decent front 9, 20 points that could have been 25. But by comparison a poor back 9 with only 13 and 3 blobs and I got 7 of those points on 2 holes.

Left so many out there it’s untrue
Should have had 40 points today,

At least I feel that I am becoming more consistent, just need to keep plodding on
		
Click to expand...

And you're going up to 23.2....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2021)

Won my 1st round winter k/o match on 17th.  My up and down from green side bunker had left my opponent with an 18” putt for a half to take us up the 18th.  He missed it.  I win hole and match 2/1.  Found myself apologising for making him putt but he was gracious - saying that it was a match and a critical putt at a critical point, and his putt was nervy…Good man.

Anyway…generally pretty pleased with how I played.  A triple on our 2nd, other than that only dropped 6 - so if not great at least tidy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And you're going up to 23.2....

Click to expand...

Best 23.2 index in the world 😬🙄


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Best 23.2 index in the world 😬🙄
		
Click to expand...

Don't I know it....


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 7, 2021)

Stableford comp today, but of a tale of two halves again.

Out in 45 for +10 which included a triple on our tricky 2nd hole. Back in 37 for a +3 back nine. 82 in total gave me 38 points and was enough to be in the chocolates. 

Drove the ball the best I can ever remember, but a few sloppy shots around the green and mis judged approach that led to an unplayable stopped it being much lower.

A bad round now feels like it’s in the low 80’s, so all in all pretty happy.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2021)

Managed to get out for nine holes with the wife at Wexham green course this afternoon. I was knackered after not sleeping well and playing Sunday footy in the morning, but it was ever thus. First hole par 5 into the wind was a struggle so double bogey to start, but got a lovely birdie on the 2nd, couple of steady pars and bogeys, then the wheels came off at the 6th with a very tired drive sliced out of bounds and not-massively-better second effort which resulted in a 9. Tidy after that though, ended up with a nine over 41, seven of those going on two holes!

My wife played ok, she was trying out the new Taylor Made RBZ 7 iron that was very kindly sent to us by @SaintStu and my suspicions were correct, she found it quite a lot easier to hit than my mum's irons, so she really enjoyed it. She shot 64, it wasn't her best day but 4 shots better than the last time played that course so she was pretty upbeat about it. 👍🏻


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 8, 2021)

oor 



Rlburnside said:



			You should enjoy Reay hopefully the wind won’t be to bad, I walked with my misses on part of the course this summer on the way down to the beach, some stunning looking holes and I just had to walk up to stand on one of the parr 3 tees to admire the view. Oh how I wish I could have played that hole.

Let us know what you think of Reay 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday we drove the 2 hours north from Dornoch to Reay, more in hope than anything. It had been blowing a hoolie all night and the forecast was bad for the morning. Unfortunately, when we got there, the wind was gusting in excess of 60MPH, it was almost impossible to get out of the car, let alone stand straight once we managed to keep the door open long enough. Such a shame because it is a really good looking course, at least from where we were able to stand and look. Will definitely go back again when the weather is better. Did have some stunning views out to sea on the drive up though, the sun was shining and the sea was amazing in the wind.

We drove back down to Brora, and despite the wind blowing and gusting well above 35MPH, it was way worse than Cooden was earlier in the year, we decided to try and play. Managed 11 holes, more for a bit of fun and just to play than anything else. Wind was way too strong to play really, still being blown over addressing the ball, balls being carried 50+ yards right of target in the cross wind, stationary balls on the centre of the green being blown 20 foot off the green, hitting full 7 irons into the head wind for a 50 yard "chip", watching it fly up and over the green, only to be brought straight back and drop short of the green . Was an absolute lottery in terms of golf, although did somehow manage 4 pars and 5 bogeys. Despite the cold wind, it didn't rain, the sun came out, and had a lot of fun playing on a fantastic course.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			oor 

Yesterday we drove the 2 hours north from Dornoch to Reay, more in hope than anything. It had been blowing a hoolie all night and the forecast was bad for the morning. Unfortunately, when we got there, the wind was gusting in excess of 60MPH, it was almost impossible to get out of the car, let alone stand straight once we managed to keep the door open long enough. Such a shame because it is a really good looking course, at least from where we were able to stand and look. Will definitely go back again when the weather is better. Did have some stunning views out to sea on the drive up though, the sun was shining and the sea was amazing in the wind.

We drove back down to Brora, and despite the wind blowing and gusting well above 35MPH, it was way worse than Cooden was earlier in the year, we decided to try and play. Managed 11 holes, more for a bit of fun and just to play than anything else. Wind was way too strong to play really, still being blown over addressing the ball, balls being carried 50+ yards right of target in the cross wind, stationary balls on the centre of the green being blown 20 foot off the green, hitting full 7 irons into the head wind for a 50 yard "chip", watching it fly up and over the green, only to be brought straight back and drop short of the green . Was an absolute lottery in terms of golf, although did somehow manage 4 pars and 5 bogeys. Despite the cold wind, it didn't rain, the sun came out, and had a lot of fun playing on a fantastic course.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a pity hope you get back sometime to play Reay, I agree Brora is a great course I was lucky enough to play it in the summer on a glorious day. 👍


----------



## Wilson (Nov 8, 2021)

A very frustrating 77 yesterday, much better than it has been, but it could have been much lower - only put myself out of position once, but the short game was sloppy and gave away 6-8 shots with poor chopping/putting.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice 78 today. Two birdies. Clouted the thing a mile off the tee.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 8, 2021)

Played Hollinwell er Wow.

Its odd, I have passed that course thousands of times and never had a drive down. Did today and it’s just a farmers tarmac Rd. It don’t look like it oozes class. You get down to the forest, the rd drops down. As you come out it is just wow..
21 of us turned up for a lads surprise 60th birthday. A very good £65 inc coffee and a gorgeous sausage Butty. The course was fantastic with no 2 holes similar. I decided I would manage my shot and after 9 holes 16 points sat very nine. It really was a game of two halves. The back nine I came back with 9 points. Am not boring you with the details but it didn’t happen. But suffice to say 21 lads loved it.
However and there’s always an however. We paid £10 a piece prize money. Clapped the lads who won, got to runner up and a member came in and said “ could you tone it down a bit please as there are members next door”. Me it never bothered me one bit but some of the lads were livid. It was then mentioned that one of the lads had been approached and asked if his shorts “ were tailored”. They were. Discussion soon turned to snobbery etc etc etc. Some said they will never come back. Me I deffo would.

come what may, Hollinwell Is deffo a course you should play if you get chance. Esp for £65.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2021)

Another average round with little timing or tempo.
Driving well, chipping not so, putting - just a bit of luck.......
Didn't help that we picked up a tailback from the 12th....snail's pace to the end......
The will to live was draining away and I was actually quite pleased with a bogey kn the last as it meant we'd finished.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2021)

Winter knockout yesterday (better ball). Lost on the 20th (to a par net birdie with the shot). Great game we should have closed out but didn't disgrace myself too much with my new partner (usual suspect off to have reconstructive surgery on his knee)


----------



## timd77 (Nov 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Winter knockout yesterday (better ball). Lost on the 20th (to a par net birdie with the shot). Great game we should have closed out but didn't disgrace myself too much with my new partner (usual suspect off to have reconstructive surgery on his knee)
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you’re back on here 👍🏻


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Total nightmare yesterday.

Started off fine, played the first 4 holes well. Hit a decent drive on 5 however second shot was hampered by a tree in the middle of the fairway. Tried to shape a shot round it, made a hash of it, then the wheels fell off. Swing fell apart and started either duffing or badly slicing everything. 7 blobs in the next 10 holes before I decided enough was enough and walked off.

Worst I've played since April/May when my game was in pieces. Am praying it was just a one off, will find out tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully back to normal today. Played really well for 37 points and no sign of the duffs or slices. God knows what that was all about on Saturday.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			oor

Yesterday we drove the 2 hours north from Dornoch to Reay, more in hope than anything. It had been blowing a hoolie all night and the forecast was bad for the morning. Unfortunately, when we got there, the wind was gusting in excess of 60MPH, it was almost impossible to get out of the car, let alone stand straight once we managed to keep the door open long enough. Such a shame because it is a really good looking course, at least from where we were able to stand and look. Will definitely go back again when the weather is better. Did have some stunning views out to sea on the drive up though, the sun was shining and the sea was amazing in the wind.

We drove back down to Brora, and despite the wind blowing and gusting well above 35MPH, it was way worse than Cooden was earlier in the year, we decided to try and play. Managed 11 holes, more for a bit of fun and just to play than anything else. Wind was way too strong to play really, still being blown over addressing the ball, balls being carried 50+ yards right of target in the cross wind, stationary balls on the centre of the green being blown 20 foot off the green, hitting full 7 irons into the head wind for a 50 yard "chip", watching it fly up and over the green, only to be brought straight back and drop short of the green . Was an absolute lottery in terms of golf, although did somehow manage 4 pars and 5 bogeys. Despite the cold wind, it didn't rain, the sun came out, and had a lot of fun playing on a fantastic course.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to Highland golf🤣

Shame about your drive north though.

There is an open about May time with rounds on Wick and Reay, it was £15 I think, amazing value. Sponsored by Old Poultny the local distillery.  Managed to play nairn Sunday morning and it was indeed breezy, great on the back 9 anyway🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 9, 2021)

41 points to win our seniors comp. Putter was on fire. Played the 5 par 3s in 1 under par (1 birdie, 4 pars) which is a first for me.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 9, 2021)

On holiday in Ireland with the Mrs. Met her sister-in-law's Family in Donegal and managed to get out onto Donegal Golf Club.

My first taste of a links course. Not played since the start of September.  Hired clubs. Short warm up at the range and then into it.

Wow. Wow. Wow. What a course. What a setting. What an afternoon. The golf was fine, but inconsequential! Needless to say it was dry, otherwise my opinion maybe different. But loved every second.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2021)

A misty, drizzly morning up on the Chalk today....
And very strange...we went out about 7.30 and didn't see anyone else until the 7th green...and on the back 9 there were 3 groups about 5 holes ahead and we didn't catch them..real Millionaire Golf....
Birdied the first,  which is often a Harbinger of Doom, but played very solidly to turn at +3 and 20 points and a nice 2 at the 8th.
A bit of a wobble around the turn..bogeys on 9 and 10 followed by a topped drive and a massive push straight into the jungle for a no score...but then straight back on it to just bogey 1 more hole and par the rest.
20 out, 19 back, +7 gross
Can't be unhappy with that and the index should drop to 7.8..


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 10, 2021)

Nipped out for a quick 18 at lunch today. 

Course is in full winter mode now with many of the tees moved forwards to allow the greenkeepers to carry out work on the tee boxes over winter, and mats required off the fairways. As a result the course was playing very short which was a godsend as my driver was misbehaving. It was relegated to the bag after the fifth hole and decided to get some practice in with the driving iron instead, to mixed results.

Was also playing with a set of 90s Wilson Staff blades bought on a whim and I have to say I really enjoyed using them!

32 points all in so fairly happy with that all things considered.


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2021)

Played this morning in a misty/drizzly sort of day.. friendly 4 ball better ball, won on the 16th so didn't have to pay for the beers! 

Got a call from the (old) office when putting the clubs back in the car.  Delighted to mention was I was doing rather than working!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 10, 2021)

Stableford qualifier today. Played pony, yet again. 27 points. My game has totally deserted me... handicap now 19.1 😱😱😱


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2021)

Had 9 holes around the Cameron course today with the doc using hickory clubs. Quite a nice morning, even manages 3 birdies, which is rare for hickory, a par is usually an achievement. 

Did take some pics but they won't post.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 11, 2021)

Got out for 10 holes as I had some OT in the bank. 
Played nicely but had a full bag of irons 5-PW and Driver, 7wood crossover 3, plus 56 wedge and putter because I had been practicing.
Got a competition on Sunday and I was thinking I would just go Dr, 7w 6,8,PW , 56 and putter. Which is fine, but I might fill in the gaps with 7,9 irons and put the 5wood in - just in case they keep the tees forward on the par 5 and give me some opportunities up the long par 4 . Otherwise everything should be covered. 
The most amusing part is I used the fairway mat 4 times in 10 holes , 2 of which were par 3s.. so I was missing the first cut, but getting away with it.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh.
First lost ball was my opening tee shot.
Five more followed over the rest of the round.
A miserable 21 points but the weather was ridiculously mild.
Chipping and bunker shots were bob on, the rest of my game was absolute bobbins.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 11, 2021)

5 birdie round for 2 over 73 but still lost 4 ball match 3&2, tough school !


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 11, 2021)

As good as I have played all year. 20 front nine and 19 back nine and I must of left 6 shots out there. My putting was quite good but they just did not drop.
highlight of the day I hit a 7 iron on our last, landed about 10 ft from the pin. I saw a bit of a divot fly through the air. Looked for it once the ball had landed. I couldn’t find it. Putted out. Got back to car to empty me pockets and somehow it had landed in me pocket. I had the giggles for a minute or two.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2021)

Thought my 34pts off yellows today to be not too bad, not great but not too bad…and so felt OK about it…then found out that 47pts was in lead and you had to have scored 42pts to get in top ten…and no subsequent handicap adjustments for anyone…hmmph.  My 34 was clearly relatively rubbish…🙁


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 12, 2021)

Got out early this morning at 8:30, started in light drizzle which was a bit miserable at times, but cleared up and was blue skies at the end. Wind was up throughout which made things a bit tricky though.

Started well, with two pars then a bogey on our 3rd after a topped drive. Really steady front 9 to be +5, only bad hole was our 8th which was a double bogey after a thinned bunker shot then couldn’t get up and down.

Back 9 didn’t feel like I played quite as well, but nothing worse than a bogey left me +5, for a +10 overall. Must have lipped out on 4 putts, if they’d have dropped it would have been a very good score.

New wedges felt nice, 56 feeling very good with the d grind.

No card in as I was playing alone, but it would have been another good cut, last 4 rounds have been 83,79, 82, 79 so the game is definitely getting better and more consistent.


----------



## Dando (Nov 12, 2021)

My hydroknit top kept me nice and dry


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2021)

Just one _brilliant_ lesson this morning in which for the first time ever I started to understand the criticality and correlation of my shoulders at address to how I have been hitting the ball and how I _can _hit the ball.  The difference between how I was swinging and hitting the ball at the start of the hour to how I was swinging and hitting it at the end was, for me, quite mind-boggling.  A true epiphany.  Now I have to see if I can do it myself as what I _was_ doing to try a fix my issues and hit the ball as I wanted to hit it was pretty much exactly the opposite of what I _should_ have been doing.  Onwards and upwards. 🥳


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			Oh.
First lost ball was my opening tee shot.
Five more followed over the rest of the round.
A miserable 21 points but the weather was ridiculously mild.
Chipping and bunker shots were bob on, the rest of my game was absolute bobbins.
		
Click to expand...

My only saving grace was that I played with two really nice guys, and at least we had a bit of a laugh about it on the way round.
The number of times I turned a 3 pointer into a 2 was unbelievable. 
Another round where I didn't make a single par. 
That's the second round like that in about six weeks.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2021)

Played with my usual 4 ball today later than we would normally. Out hearts sank as we watched 3 groups of the clubs slowest players tee off in front of us. Waited on evey shot and took a hour longer for our round than last Saturday.. we were a 4 ball and were waiting on 3 balls one of which had lost a hole on the 4 ball in front of them by the time they had even got to the 3rd and by the 10th had lost 3 holes.. they got moaned at by the group behind them... not that it made the slightest difference.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Played with my usual 4 ball today later than we would normally. Out hearts sank as we watched 3 groups of the clubs slowest players tee off in front of us. Waited on evey shot and took a hour longer for our round than last Saturday.. we were a 4 ball and were waiting on 3 balls one of which had lost a hole on the 4 ball in front of them by the time they had even got to the 3rd and by the 10th had lost 3 holes.. they got moaned at by the group behind them... not that it made the slightest difference.
		
Click to expand...

We had a 4 ball holding up the entire course yesterday....someone phoned the DofGolf and he came out and split the 4 ball up into 2 balls....we'd already decided to walk off but it did flow after that.


----------



## Tiger man (Nov 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just one _brilliant_ lesson this morning in which for the first time ever I started to understand the criticality and correlation of my shoulders at address to how I have been hitting the ball and how I _can _hit the ball.  The difference between how I was swinging and hitting the ball at the start of the hour to how I was swinging and hitting it at the end was, for me, quite mind-boggling.  A true epiphany.  Now I have to see if I can do it myself as what I _was_ doing to try a fix my issues and hit the ball as I wanted to hit it was pretty much exactly the opposite of what I _should_ have been doing.  Onwards and upwards. 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Are you now swinger closer to Ben than Hulk?


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 13, 2021)

Out for nine holes this afternoon - not really caring about score which was probably a good decision - largely bogey golf - was beautiful though - Scotland is lovely and sometimes too warm - half set carry bag - what golf is meant to be


----------



## IanM (Nov 13, 2021)

Tidy 35 points this morning. 15 degrees and blue skies!!  Marvellous.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 14, 2021)

Started badly and struggled to 14 points for the front 9. Then out of nowhere, it all fell into place, 22 points on the harder back 9 to end up with 36. Alls well that ends well I suppose!


----------



## AliMc (Nov 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			We had a 4 ball holding up the entire course yesterday....someone phoned the DofGolf and he came out and split the 4 ball up into 2 balls....we'd already decided to walk off but it did flow after that.
		
Click to expand...

We had a similar issue during the week, playing in a 4 ball behind a 3 then another 4 who had lost 2 holes by the time they had reached the 6th tee, one of my pp's, not a shy retiring type went over and had a quiet forceful word, they immediately speeded up, just shows that they were capable of playing at a decent pace but just fell into their usual slow motion ways


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2021)

Epic match in the foursomes cup second round yesterday. Our opponents were actually slightly younger than us which is rare, one of them off 11 and one off 22 - we gave them 2 shots.

They started on fire as they parred the first three holes, and we found ourselves 2 down. But we parred the 4th to win that and a great birdie on the 5th to take it back to all square. The 7th was their first shot hole - both teams were wild off the tee but made bogeys, so 1 up to them. Unfortunately we went through a bad spell on the next two, both par 5s, and lost both to go 3 down after nine holes.

Thankfully we made a nice par on the 10th to win a hole back, then on the 11th they duffed their tee shot, we should have won the hole but their 22 capper put a bunker shot to about 2.5 feet (if he's a 22 capper then I'm a Chinaman!) so we nearly lost it somehow! My mate made a good putt to save the half. The 12th is their second shot hole, and it's a long one but we knew we had to go for it. I hit the fairway off the tee, and my mate hit a cracking 5 wood to find the front edge. Opponents were just short of the green. Their chip was poor, and then they left the putt short whereas I hit mine a few feet past the hole. My mate sank another beauty for par and they double bogeyed, so we won their shot hole, which was huge obviously. Back to 1 down.

The 14th at the moment is a crappy little temporary par 3, hitting off a mat to a temp green, and it's so rubbish to have a hole like that at such a crucial point in the match, I must say. But no excuses, I hit a poor shot well right of the 'green', and my mate made a poor effort at putting across the fairway when he really should have chipped, so we were back to 2 down with four holes remaining. We played the long par 3 15th well though to win it with a bogey (it's 200+ yards with a hellish green so bogey is a good score really). Halve the 16th so we head into the last two holes knowing we need to win at least one of them.

My mate doesn't like the 17th but he has to tee this one off, I tried to convince him to hit hybrid but he only wants to hit 6 iron (my concern is that I wanted a shorter shot to the green). Luckily he hit it well and left me a 7 iron in which is the max that I really wanted to be hitting. I hit probably my best iron of the day and found the green. They didn't, so two putts and we've won that, back to all square with just the 18th to play. I hit a good drive, my mate was in a divot though - we thought he flown the green by miles somehow but were relieved to find it just off the back. I rolled it on and he has a two footer to win it for us. He's putted brilliantly all day, unlike myself - internally I'm already celebrating. He bottles it and tugs it an inch left! I was gutted for him and really hoping that didn't cost us the match. But fair play to him, we went onto the 1st again and he stepped up and hit a cracking tee shot onto the green. Their guy hit an awful slice well right and it was a formality from there. We won it on the first play-off hole, having never led for the entire 18 holes! We never gave up or threw the towel in so I'm so proud of us winning that one.

I know foursomes gets a bad rep, including from me in the past, but this was such a class match than I'm won over now. We do play so well as a team, our gross score was actually 80 so a pretty strong performance, having had to really dig in over that front nine. Bring on round 3!


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2021)

Second round of the Winter League, 4BBB Stableford.
I was playing the Mizuno White Fang 1 and 3 woods, Ben Sayers Mentor irons 2 to SW and the Edinburgh Golf Rapier putter.

We stormed the front nine for 23 points, I had two birdies, but then we no scored the 10th and never got back into gear after that, scoring 15 on the back nine for 38 total. 
A wasted opportunity to put in a good card (best four from five rounds to count)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 14, 2021)

Well
2 ball with little chubby Bro at Ellesborough this afternoon, supplementary cards in hands
Last week I had 20 on the front, today I had 21
Last week I had 13 on the back, today I had 19 for a total of 40 points, gross 95 and my first cut since my health issues 4 years ago. With a blob

Still left loads out there

Himself had 37 points thanks largely to 3 birdies and 10 points in 3 holes midway through the back 9.

One very satisfied Fragger 😎😎


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well
2 ball with little chubby Bro at Ellesborough this afternoon, supplementary cards in hands
Last week I had 20 on the front, today I had 21
Last week I had 13 on the back, today I had 19 for a total of 40 points, gross 95 and my first cut since my health issues 4 years ago. With a blob

Still left loads out there

Himself had 37 points thanks largely to 3 birdies and 10 points in 3 holes midway through the back 9.

One very satisfied Fragger 😎😎
		
Click to expand...

Have to say it...the old bugger played well
Only in trouble once or twice and rolled in some putts.
Nothing like someone having 2 shots on a hole you don't get one on..and their 2 shots puts them 5 yards short and 20 feet left of the pin..
His "Drive" ended up about 6 inches from the pin......

Pleased with my round bearing in mind I had 2 points from the first 2 holes....it picked up after that and 18 out was satisfactory 
Came within, according to the group in front who were on the next tee, about 2 inches from an Ace on the 8th.
Pitched just in front and right of the flag, jumped beyond and screwed back to miss by a whisker and finish 2 feet away...
2 more birdies on the back 9 made up for the horlicks I made of the 11th...not a good shot on the hole.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 14, 2021)

Usual story today, 2 over after 9 which was due to a stupid double bogey on our long par 5 3rd...22 points. Couldn't buy a par on the back 9, finished 10 over with a double bogey on the 18th and 37 points. Driving the ball really well but my wedges have gone to pot, not catching them cleanly and with the soft ground there's just zero forgiveness.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 14, 2021)

Just a range session today, swing feels in quite a good place atm so just worked on tempo. 

My new wedges arrived late last week, had one round with them on Friday but was good to hit a good few balls with them both today. I’m now only playing a 52 and 56 and they were fitted for me 2* flat, if the shots I was hitting at the range today are a sign of how they will perform I’ll be very happy!


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2021)

WHS police look away 😉 comp on today but I elected to just have a knock as I finally managed a session with the pro in the week and was anticipating some rollercoaster golf. Expectation realised, played bogey format again and was 3 down after 7 😯, then resembled a golfer for a bit winning the next four. More up and down form leaving me again 1 down playing the last. If I play 95% then no shot, full hcp then a shot. Stayed at 95% and a repeat of last week, lost 2 down 🤣


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2021)

Played a friendly 4bbb today

Armed with my brand new Titleist 3 u505 driving iron, I decided to go off the 1st, 2nd and 18th tees to test it out. The minimum requirement from it was to play the 18th (198 yards) from the whites, I also hit a few shots from fairways and semi rough too with largely ok results.

The end result (according to Shotscope) was

1st tee par 4. 211yards
2nd tee par 4. 210 yards
18th tee par 3.195 yards

All quite encouraging 😁


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2021)

Seniors Stableford today, the putter which was hot yesterday was stone cold today, including missing two chances for twos from 5 or 6 feet....
32 points.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 15, 2021)

Ended up on my own this morning. I was behind a 3 ball so took loads of time over everything. 3 over after 9. They vanished after the 8th. Lord knows where. Got held up at the 13th by the greenkeeper mowing the green. Little flick with a wedge just short. PW on, and watched in dispair as the ball shot past the flag on a now super fast green. Grrrrrrrr. Got the 5. Then the 100 yard par three. Yup got a 5. Grrrrrrrr. Settled back down and pared the last 3. ended up shooting 79, but omg it so SHOULD ahve been a 76. Best bit was nothing more then  a 5 on the card. I've never done this before. 

Also, I found 41 balls. So thats 120 in the three rounds when i'm on my own. The wife went spare as I deposited them in the kitchen sink. LOL


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Ended up on my own this morning. I was behind a 3 ball so took loads of time over everything. 3 over after 9. They vanished after the 8th. Lord knows where. Got held up at the 13th by the greenkeeper mowing the green. Little flick with a wedge just short. PW on, and watched in dispair as the ball shot past the flag on a now super fast green. Grrrrrrrr. Got the 5. Then the 100 yard par three. Yup got a 5. Grrrrrrrr. Settled back down and pared the last 3. ended up shooting 79, but omg it so SHOULD ahve been a 76. Best bit was nothing more then  a 5 on the card. I've never done this before.

Also, I found 41 balls. So thats 120 in the three rounds when i'm on my own. The wife went spare as I deposited them in the kitchen sink. LOL
		
Click to expand...

Put them in the dish washer, it really does work a treat.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 16, 2021)

Slime said:



			Put them in the dish washer, it really does work a treat. 

Click to expand...

In this household - I am the dishwasher.
Mrs V has threatened to put my golf balls in the dishwasher - on several occasions!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 16, 2021)

Waltzing stableford this morning. Stood with my two playing partners as they worked out what they'd be playing off as it's 85%. After a long look at the board, one was off 29 and the other, well I don't know but high. I was quite hopeful until they drove off on the par thee first. I was on the fringe. One got on for three the other fired through the green from 30 meters out. I chipped in for a great start. And that's where it ended. But they did make me laugh all the was round and in the bar afterwards. On long par 5's they had no chance. On the 18th, they were 120 yard back from my drive and both took three shots to reach me. I scored well. They, did not. But they were both City fans and smashing company. I'm confident we will be last.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 16, 2021)

Absolute junk today. Certainly windy, had to hit a 2 iron for 2nd shot to the 1st which was about the highlight of the round.

Left going left not the way to play the front 9 into a strong headwind. Played the last 8 holes 1 under when we had the wind at our backs with the exception of 13 which needed driver, 4 iron and 6 iron to cover the hardest 450 yards on the course.

The next hole needed driver and 7 iron to cover 475 yards for a tap in eagle.

Fighting my swing big time at present but all winter to fix it 🤣


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2021)

Vets foursome knockout today. An enjoyable game with one of the opposition being a friend for some 50 years. Won 3 and 2 so on into the next round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2021)

Decent weekend. Second in the weekend comp off the whites (in division 2) and then captains drive in/putt out on Sunday. A beat the pro score comp alongside the team event. Managed 39 off the yellows and only one of five (out of 104) to beat the pro so picked up some balls and wine, plus a free beer off the pro


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 17, 2021)

Total opposite of yesterday, hit the ball well on front 9 into a 3 club wind. Hit a lot of knock down iron shots and had control of it. 
The back 9 was complete chod, hit every iron shot like a 28 handicapper, got stuck on my right side and fatted everything. Serves me right for playing golf swing rather than golf.


----------



## IanM (Nov 17, 2021)

Lovely sunny day in South Wales today.. played nice and steady 33 points, room for improvement. 

Really enjoyed it.  This "not working" is a grand idea...


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 17, 2021)

played yesterday, absolute pants, 27 points for the 17 holes (one of the par 3s is currently shut on safety grounds as they are re-laying the green and the temp green is a bit too close to the main one). 

went out today with low expectations, blobbed the first, then had 41 points for the remaining 16 holes, despite the wind being much more of a factor.

14 shots difference! What a crazy game.


----------



## DRW (Nov 17, 2021)

Played at weekend. Invited a sole lady to join us on the 13th par 3 on East course, as she caught up and course was busy in front.

Nice iron to front edge of green about 25ft from a tight front pin, wife dead in the thick stuff, lady hit into the front bunker. After the lady had got out of the bunker, I casually said that I've never been in that bunker, its looks a right pig.

One putt later, I'm fetching my sand wedge, walked off with a 6, why do I do it to myself


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 17, 2021)

Got out for 9 today, played okay apart pulling my 7 wood on every shot and looking at it thinking it is so closed.. got home and had a look at it again and just thought I am too upright with it .. 
Driver was behaving it was going everywhere I intended, which was nice. 
Greens though were definitely like putting on the top of well whisked bowl of porridge.. winter pooh is here ☹️. 
Bunker sand when present was very good to make walls from .. low bounce picking is the order of the day ( I just wish they would make a decision- fill them up with deep light sand or empty them , then I would not need 2 lots of bounce on my wedges) ..anyway I think that was my last round for a while as it’s Christmas time and we are generally doing pointless things


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2021)

18 with CVG today....
The only positive is that I'm able to play that poorly and still rack up 31 points....extremely average day at the office


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2021)

Played a TeeTours Am/Am at Forest of Arden, Arden course.

I was rubbish, from driver through to putter nothing seemed to be working, lost four balls.
The team scored 78 points, we won't be featuring in the places.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2021)

Played 18 today, didn't play too badly, but unless I get to play any links courses that was the last round until Spring.
Course isn't holding up that well after the recent rain we've had down here, and parts of the course are getting very boggy.
Plugged balls, mud caked on my shoes and trousers are not selling "winter" golf to me unfortunately.


----------



## richart (Nov 17, 2021)

Lovely out on the course today. Second round in five weeks and actually hit it ok. Highlight was borrowing my partners Callaway 1 iron, and knocking it 210 yards on to a temporary green. Holed the putt for my first two on the 7th. Also had a two on our difficult 15.

Now where can I buy a 1 iron ?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			Played a TeeTours Am/Am at Forest of Arden, Arden course.

I was rubbish, from driver through to putter nothing seemed to be working, lost four balls.
The team scored 78 points, we won't be featuring in the places.
		
Click to expand...

Oh we did worse than that  First time on the Arden and boy was it playing long, didn't help that it was a 5 hour round


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Oh we did worse than that  First time on the Arden and boy was it playing long, didn't help that it was a 5 hour round 

Click to expand...

We thought it was playing long too, they seemed to have put the yellow and white markers together and positioned them somewhere between the two, which would make the average yardage a little under 6,600 yards.  Combined with soft fairways and quite a few flags at the back of greens (18th for instance!) and it was long, especially when you're hitting your laminated Harold Bird & Son 1 wood like a complete beginner.....
Quite a bit of waiting on shots too but we were round quicker than that I think, the group behind had lost a hole.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			We thought it was playing long too, they seemed to have put the yellow and white markers together and positioned them somewhere between the two, which would make the average yardage a little under 6,600 yards.  Combined with soft fairways and quite a few flags at the back of greens (18th for instance!) and it was long, especially when you're hitting your laminated Harold Bird & Son 1 wood like a complete beginner.....
Quite a bit of waiting on shots too but we were round quicker than that I think, the group behind had lost a hole.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the pins were in wicked positions  We were 3rd to last out and think the last group only just made it before dark


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 18, 2021)

I was rammel.A Pp scored 44 points playing off 10. It was sublime to watch.23 front, 21 back. His lowest ever score. He was counting the money. Then another guy came in with 45 playing off 6 22 front 23 back. His lowest ever score.His PP shot 24 on the back. They were all counting the money and all had a share. Some good golf played today.  But not by me.


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2021)

I played today .................................. nothing to see here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2021)

Lesson tonight. Half day tomorrow to hit a few balls and squeeze a few holes in. Golf in a good place last weekend and hoping the work tonight just build on that. Wish we were back in time a few months as I'd be hopeful of getting the handicap down. Still, if I can do it in winter conditions then I should be able to hit the ground running (lockdowns allowing) next Spring. Hoping to have the course to myself by 3.00pm tomorrow


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 19, 2021)

Comical moment yesterday. Stood on the 10th fairway waiting to play my second. Wind is blowing an absolute gale. Something goes flying past me. I realise it's my scorecard which the wind has ripped out of the holder attached to my bag.

I chase after it for about 40 yards, nearly get it a couple of times, only for it to end up in the middle of a big pond.

Lesson learned, from now on, the card goes in the back pocket.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Comical moment yesterday. Stood on the 10th fairway waiting to play my second. Wind is blowing an absolute gale. Something goes flying past me. I realise it's my scorecard which the wind has ripped out of the holder attached to my bag.

I chase after it for about 40 yards, nearly get it a couple of times, only for it to end up in the middle of a big pond.

Lesson learned, from now on, the card goes in the back pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Back pocket is even worse surely! If I put it there it would work it's way out while I'm walking. My scorecard always goes in the front left pocket.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice top tracer range session last night. Irons seem to be getting better and better. 

Winter targets:
Long iron consistency
Aiming accuracy in general.... Okay on a range - goes to pot on course...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2021)

A nice day on the links, quite warm and only a couple of club wind. A strange round not a single par on the front 9, but had 4 birdies! Was a bit better on the back 9, managed to hit my irons well with another couple of shots so close they were tap in's. Working on a bit of a swing change to get less from the inside, when I managed to do it the results were stunning.  Playing tomorrow, but by the looks of the forecasts for next week, it might not be too many games then, snow on the way.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 19, 2021)

My pal and I played a greensomes knockout today. They gave us 2 shots and we won the first 5 holes, us playing well rather than than them badly. We got pegged back a couple of times to 4 up but won out 6 and 4. 

The 4 of us are all vets, and the pair we played are a  regular pairing in the vets league (as am i) and apparently they have only lost one game in the last couple of seasons so we are very happy and are through to the next round


----------



## Wilson (Nov 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Back pocket is even worse surely! If I put it there it would work it's way out while I'm walking. My scorecard always goes in the front left pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Who puts a scorecard in a front pocket? Isn’t it an unwritten rule that they always go in the back pocket, even if in a scorecard holder?


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Who puts a scorecard in a front pocket? Isn’t it an unwritten rule that they always go in the back pocket, even if in a scorecard holder?
		
Click to expand...

front pockets are for tees (right) pitch mark repairer and ball marker (left)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Who puts a scorecard in a front pocket? Isn’t it an unwritten rule that they always go in the back pocket, even if in a scorecard holder?
		
Click to expand...

If you want it to fall out and get lost, then yeah sure. 😄


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If you want it to fall out and get lost, then yeah sure. 😄
		
Click to expand...

I’ve Never lost a score Card from my back pocket


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 20, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve Never lost a score Card from my back pocket
		
Click to expand...

Nor have I.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2021)

Played with 28 capper mate today. Started on the 10th - we both played pretty ropey on the first nine. I three-putted the 10th, blobbed the 12th after finding the ditch, and generally hit too many fats from perfect positions on the fairway. Driver was good all day but not much else was. 14 points for the first nine - not a single par.

Second nine (front nine) was an odd mix of five pars and three doubles - finally played some decent golf on the last four holes going par, par, par, bogey to rescue a mediocre score of 87 for 32 points. My mate also scored 32 points (100 gross) with 14 out 18 in funnily enough, so we both walked off feeling that it wasn't the best nor the worst really. At least the course was empty and we raced round in 2 hours 45.

Thought my wedges were in a good place recently but it was the classic winter golf fats on the soft fairways today. Need to sort that out quickly.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 20, 2021)

Had a decent nine holes at lunchtime - hit the ball well and apart from an adventure in the green side bunker at the second which led to a triple bogey seven it was pretty steady stuff - 41 for the nine holes - weather was lovely for first three holes then had a brief downpour as I played the fourth and the wind got up and temperature dropped.

Had intended playing 18 but I caught up with the winter league and the prospect of waiting on every shot in cold weather behind a heap of four balls didn’t appeal.

Here’s a look back down the 8th with a nice sky


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 20, 2021)

First winter match comp match today.

My partner and I were 3 up after 10, 1 down after 14.....my partner picked up on 14th not knowing he had a putt for the half (doh!)

I managed to make a clutch par on the 18th to snatch a half. Was great fun.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 20, 2021)

Funny old day. Driving was terrible, but the rest of my game was great. Can honestly say I never hit a bad shot from 150 in, but too many holes scrambling to get back in it after a bad drive. 36 points was decent but could have been a lot better.


----------



## IainP (Nov 20, 2021)

Our 9th is a tricky par 3, around 190 with water all along the right. I've played with golfer C a few times and tends to find the water or hit a worldie. Today short left, & says "well at least not wet". Chunks the pitch into the bunker,  then over-shoots into the penalty area! I'm nearby and can see the ball sitting on a reed bed. Golfer B has one of those ball retriever thingies (to keep to forum stereotyping he is a senior 🙂) so says to grab it from his bag. Golfer C attempts to retrieve the ball, but the retriever comes apart! Feeling guilty he drops into the hazard, seeing a firmish bit by the edge to try to retrieve the retriever 😁. Not entirely sure what went next, but then see him coming out the other side of the water, trousers wet right to upper thighs! 😯 Never a dull moment!😅


----------



## IainP (Nov 20, 2021)

As to the golf, my 3rd week playing matchplay against the course. Last two weeks I've bodged the last to lose 2 down. Today after winning 17 I play the last all square. After 2 good blows I peach my 3rd, great line and expecting a birdie chance, but went 10 or so yards long 1🤨Thankfully made the par to half.
Hit several small draws today which was sort of this year's project, really pleased.
Course holding up pretty well for inland parkland (lift & clean often needed), comp tees still out & greens rolling well.


----------



## IanM (Nov 20, 2021)

Played St Pierre with my wife today.  Hardly a breath of wind and still mild for November.  Course in decent nick for the time of year too.

Two bad holes and rest really good.  That's the recent norm.  I need to find a 16 hole golf course!!


----------



## Wilson (Nov 21, 2021)

First out this morning, and I was Pony.


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 21, 2021)

Conspired to throw away my knockout match today, all self inflicted.  Social golf only for the winter.


----------



## Crow (Nov 21, 2021)

4-club Stableford today, if that didn't make it hard enough, a cold northerly wind was blowing.
I scored 29 points, clubhouse leader currently on 34 points so it wasn't easy out there.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 21, 2021)

35pts today with 2 blobs but felt I played even worse, was a bitterly cold wind out there on the estuary today though which made for some interesting clubbing decisions.

Felt like proper winter golf out there for the first time.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2021)

Rare Sunday game for me, pretty cold with a biting northerly wind. Judging my what the guys were saying might not be playing much next week as snow on the way. Not that bad for me ... fat biking in the snow is great fun


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2021)

Got my wife on my course for nine holes this afternoon. Played 1 to 6 and then walked over to 14-15-16 as 7-8-9 I thought would be a bit too long and a hard slog for her.

She struggled a bit because it's been two weeks since she hit a ball unfortunately. She had three decent holes but six bad ones where she couldn't really strike the ball. Course is a bit less forgiving than some of the nine holers we've been playing as well of course. On three shots per hole Stableford she only managed 7 points sadly.

I bogeyed seven of the holes, parred one and doubled the last one which was annoying. Same as yesterday really, driver really good, putting abysmal and everything in between just alright really. I totalled myself as 15 points but then I realised because we played the three holes where I don't normally get a shot, I effectively only had six shots for the nine holes. The worst aspect was that I shot 40 with 21 putts! What on earth kind of statistic is that. Shocking. Over 50% of my shots were made with a putter. Ridiculous.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Rare Sunday game for me, pretty cold with a biting northerly wind. Judging my what the guys were saying might not be playing much next week as snow on the way. Not that bad for me ... fat biking in the snow is great fun
		
Click to expand...

Oooh what fat bike have you got?

Apologies to everyone else for going briefly off topic!


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 21, 2021)

38 points in the turkey trott, possibly a cut before the end of the year. Course sublime as always!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Oooh what fat bike have you got?

Apologies to everyone else for going briefly off topic!
		
Click to expand...

Salsa mucluc 4.8 tyres


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 22, 2021)

40 pointer yesterday! - Gross 82.

Chipping felt like an absolute mess and the driver wasnt the best behaved yet its my second best ever round! 

A bit gutted I didnt start the round in EG before tee off as that would have dropped my HI into the 15's for the first time - but its a shot saved for winter golf!! #bandit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2021)

Decent enough ball striking round. Comp on Saturday off the yellows and made the schoolboy error of starting with a birdie (knocked it to 5 foot). Always the kiss of death. I was actually four better than handicap walking off the 5th green and then had two silly holes to put me back to level 2's. Couple of poor shots on the back nine to post 32 but scoring not great throughout the field. Sunday roll up yesterday. Similar story and hit the ball well but failed to make it count and a couple of errors led to no score holes and 31 off the whites. Only one player beat 36 points so again a tough scoring day. Happy in general with my ball striking but need to cut out some silly errors


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Salsa mucluc 4.8 tyres
		
Click to expand...

Nice, I always really fancied a salsa beargrease. Ended up getting an on one fatty trail as a stop gap between "proper" mountain bikes but I've still got it 5 years later, great fun for pootling about on. Although its sand rather than snow that it sees most often around here.


----------



## jwlewes (Nov 22, 2021)

40 pointer yesterday off my new handicap of 8 - 4 over par 75
Every part of the game really coming along nicely now, which makes a change! New HI of 6.5 meant the 8 handicap didn't last long!

2nd place in the competition brought about a small prize though!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Nice, I always really fancied a salsa beargrease. Ended up getting an on one fatty trail as a stop gap between "proper" mountain bikes but I've still got it 5 years later, great fun for pootling about on. Although its sand rather than snow that it sees most often around here.
		
Click to expand...

I use mine most of the time tbh, I like the extra resistance the big tyres produce. Been on the beach a few times, though that involves getting in the car to drive to the decent places up here. Did a lot of snow riding last winter on my Genesis F B, but that only has 3 wide tyres. Looking forward to trying the mucluc in the snow this year. Ride with a group base's I the cairngorm and there's so great trails down there.


----------



## DRW (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice day out by the welsh sea, mountains and castle. Played good tee to green, putting and chipping rubbish, killing my scores. 

Found six balls, losy one, hit it into the sun and it never came back.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 23, 2021)

Out with a bloke I've never played with today. What a brilliant day. He was awesome. Story after story, ups and downs of life. I played bluddy brillant golf as he took my mind off what I was doing. THree over after 9. It was like shelling peas, so flippin' easy. Then my amazing ball striking caught me out as I hammered a ball miles with my hybrid dead straight OOB when I'm usually 20 meters short. Then hammered a drive down 13, it was flying.....but caught the left hand tree branches at 210 meters. Grrrrr. I never recovered. Even another perfect drive down 18 bounced into a bunker I'm usually well short of. 
But all of this did not matter as this 80 yo fella was extremely complimentary about my game and company and refused my offer to buy the drinks afterwards and insisted he bought them. We've swapped numbers as he was insistent we would play together on another day.

What a brilliant day!!!!


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Nov 24, 2021)

Played 9 yesterday and broke 50 for the first time. Playing to my handicap would have been 52 and I shot a 47, gross +11......I am absolutely elated! 2 key things for me:

- First real success hitting hybrids off the tee. I've been working hard on that, and keeping the ball in play with an extra 20-50yards on top compared to a 5iron made things a lot easier!
- I had 2 or 3 'par' putts (usually a 6 on a p4 or a 7 on a p5 for me) ~4-8ft in length which I made, they felt big in terms of keeping momentum and a bit of confidence rolling onto the next hole. 

Clearly not an impressive score in the grand scheme of things but for me, it was absolutely huge. Gutted I only had time for 9 as felt like breaking 100 for the first time was on.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2021)

Gross 77 with a triple on the card......
Index down to 7.1 from 8.4 3 weeks ago so can't complain.
Nice 3 footer for birdie on the 13th par 3.
Pretty solid all the way round except the 5th.
Tee shot kick wildly into a bunker that hadn't been raked - the ball was in a juicy big heel print
Got it out but found a terrible lie in deepish rough and couldn't get the club to the ball..
2 chips and 2 putts later and I've shot 6 on a par 3.......


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 24, 2021)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Played 9 yesterday and broke 50 for the first time. Playing to my handicap would have been 52 and I shot a 47, gross +11......I am absolutely elated! 2 key things for me:

- First real success hitting hybrids off the tee. I've been working hard on that, and keeping the ball in play with an extra 20-50yards on top compared to a 5iron made things a lot easier!
- I had 2 or 3 'par' putts (usually a 6 on a p4 or a 7 on a p5 for me) ~4-8ft in length which I made, they felt big in terms of keeping momentum and a bit of confidence rolling onto the next hole.

Clearly not an impressive score in the grand scheme of things but for me, it was absolutely huge. Gutted I only had time for 9 as felt like breaking 100 for the first time was on.
		
Click to expand...

Well played! A great achievement when you're trying to improve! Next stop breaking 100!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2021)

Moved onto the winter course this week so effectively off the ladies tee,s, weather forecast this week so far has not arrive.... yet. One shower, but only lasted a couple of minutes. Hit it poorly off the tee and even stuck it on the beach off the first, which ended up so far tight I needed a 6 iron just to get back in play 🤣. Irons were pretty good and putted OK. Winter golf though so it's was nice to get out


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 24, 2021)

9 holes and a bucket today. Bunkers all topped up and I was splashing out but I was just coming out too hard and I just couldn’t regulate it. 
Otherwise strike was great. At the range went to hit the 7 wood to see if I could get some control. Which I did but it was funny as I hit the 150 yard maker 2 times in a row then pulled one left .. then hit it again twice and changed clubs .. finished with 2 sand wedges hitting the 100yard marker .. very amusing but what happens on the range stays on it


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 24, 2021)

Went to the South Buckinghamshire for a mates birthday. Got our old four ball back together, including the guy who barely ever plays anymore (second time this year). We were started on the 10th because the greenkeepers needed to time to finish some work on the front nine or something.

I started off really well, had 13 points after six holes, but then blobbed the next one after a decent 7 wood was only a little way right, but I had to chip off some bare mud over a bunker, and failed. One-pointed the next two holes as well for a disappointing 15 points out.

My second nine was a lot tidier with plentys of 4s, unfortunately backed up by 6s rather than 5s. I actually think I played well for most of the day, but shots were lost due to it being winter golf really. A muddy lie making chipping difficult here, a fat shot from the damp muddy rough there. 'Tis what it is. 17 points for that nine, 32 points total, could have been better, but on the upside at least I broke 90 with an 89. I came second on the points as our bandit 28 capper mate got 38, but I had the best gross of the four and that's what really counts, right? 👀 Putting was improved anyway, actually holed a couple of nice ones for once.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 25, 2021)

Out for nine holes at lunchtime. Ball running fine, fairways firm but not summer firm, not a hint of mud or leaves, and greens much quicker than I expected.

We are doing something interesting this winter to give the normal hole locations a rest - our pins are all on the edges of the green (as close as a couple of metres at times).

Shot 41 again, 5x4s, 3x5 and a silly six that included two chunked chips - seems to be my favourite gross total for nine holes at the moment, I think I've shot that in each of my last few outings. My irons are the best they've been all year just now.

First time it's felt really cold (5° C) with only a light breeze - disadvantage of using the lightweight 'Sunday' bag is that there's nowhere to put spare clothing and all the other stuff I could have done with (hand warmers, mitts etc.) - advantage is obviously light weight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2021)

Looked at the forecast for Saturday. Looks grim. Sunday not looking much better with heavy frost due. Won't be playing if we're on temps Sunday but think Saturday will be more than enough of a challenge. Anyone else gearing themselves for a toughie


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 25, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looked at the forecast for Saturday. Looks grim. Sunday not looking much better with heavy frost due. Won't be playing if we're on temps Sunday but think Saturday will be more than enough of a challenge. Anyone else gearing themselves for a toughie
		
Click to expand...

Saturday looks chilly here - 20-35mph winds and getting no higher than 3° C but otherwise dry and OK.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2021)

Looking very cold in the wind chill


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 25, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			40 pointer yesterday! - Gross 82.

Chipping felt like an absolute mess and the driver wasnt the best behaved yet its my second best ever round!

A bit gutted I didnt start the round in EG before tee off as that would have dropped my HI into the 15's for the first time - but its a shot saved for winter golf!! #bandit
		
Click to expand...

Well done, good golf!


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 25, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Out with a bloke I've never played with today. What a brilliant day. He was awesome. Story after story, ups and downs of life. I played bluddy brillant golf as he took my mind off what I was doing. THree over after 9. It was like shelling peas, so flippin' easy. Then my amazing ball striking caught me out as I hammered a ball miles with my hybrid dead straight OOB when I'm usually 20 meters short. Then hammered a drive down 13, it was flying.....but caught the left hand tree branches at 210 meters. Grrrrr. I never recovered. Even another perfect drive down 18 bounced into a bunker I'm usually well short of.
But all of this did not matter as this 80 yo fella was extremely complimentary about my game and company and refused my offer to buy the drinks afterwards and insisted he bought them. We've swapped numbers as he was insistent we would play together on another day.

What a brilliant day!!!!
		
Click to expand...

For me, this right here is what golf is all about!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 25, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looking very cold in the wind chill

View attachment 39647

Click to expand...

Double that wind speed up here, pleased to be at work this weekend.

Got out today in a cool northerly wind and about 5 degrees. We had 10 birdies between us and a fun match. Perfect winter golf.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Nov 26, 2021)

Played Woodhall Spa, really enjoyed it and went under HC for the first time in a while!


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Nov 27, 2021)

Played the indoor simulator at the club as we were closed for snow today!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2021)

Only 17 of us went out in our rollup.  It was very windy, very cold, and it rained a little and sleeted a little.  Nonetheless playing off our front tees I still managed to accumulate 37pts and a joint win…😊. And for my troubles I’ll probably see myself £6 better off.  But hey. I don‘t play golf to pay the mortgage - just as well.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 27, 2021)

Took my clubs for a walk in the wind.
1st tee nailed my driver 175yds normally 250.
15 trees came down some very big ones.
Seen a vid of Formby GC lots of trees down there.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 27, 2021)

A bit windy today and freezing. A short par 4 which is usually a 3 wood and half a wedge was a 3 wood and 4 iron. Could barely stand up at times.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 28, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			A bit windy today and freezing. A short par 4 which is usually a 3 wood and half a wedge was a 3 wood and 4 iron. Could barely stand up at times.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I hit driver on a 180yrd par 3 first time I have ever done that at my home club.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 28, 2021)

Might need yellow balls to play Silloth today 🤔 Likely have blue ones by the end 🥶


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 28, 2021)

Was going to have nine holes before getting my booster jab!
But it’s snowing quite heavy here now.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 28, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Might need yellow balls to play Silloth today 🤔 Likely have blue ones by the end 🥶
View attachment 39694

View attachment 39695

Click to expand...

Still looks nice even snow covered.


----------



## Crow (Nov 28, 2021)

Winter league 4BBB round three today, frozen greens but not much wind.

By playing a running game rather than pitching into the greens we managed to cobble together 39 points which put us in first place, should be a good one to have in the bank if there's another testing day (best four rounds from five).

The Pirie "Gold Strike" putter was on good form.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2021)

On Friday, me and my wife had the day off, drove down to Dorking Golf Club for nine holes with our friend who lives that way. Flipping brutal. It was cold and miserable, and the course was one of the hardest nine holers I've ever played. Two of the holes had greens that were literally at the top of hills. The layout was bizarre as well teeing off across other fairways or greens a couple of times so a lot of standing around waiting for people to clear out of the way. The course wasn't faring that well in the conditions either so a bit of a mudbath. Pretty awful score for me, 47 for 12 points - only managed one par. Even worse for the wife as she struggled to a 73, not to mention she slipped on her backside in the mud as well so she wasn't happy! But that wasn't funny at all of course. 😆

Woke up yesterday with a throat like sandpaper so playing golf in freezing rain obviously wasn't the one. 😕


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 28, 2021)

Temp greens today so inter club scratch match postponed . Played in the 15 hole Texas scramble and had 11 birdies , nowhere near the 18 under which was winning. Lots of debris around the course and 4 trees down .


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2021)

Played with Fragger this afternoon.
It was a monthly stableford....we heard from some early starters that the greens were frozen so didn't bother with the comp or a card...Good job too.
Our " wonderful" rock up and play system saw us, at 12 noon, behind 2 3 balls waiting on the 1st 
We got off about 12.15 and waited on every single shot until the 9th green. We made noises, waved arms etc but they were not going to let us through....
I said that its either go home or we play the front 9 again....
So we played the front 9 again until the 3rd hole when another slow group showed no interest in letting us past so we came back to the clubhouse.
If the 10th is clear let's play 10 and 11 - that's a plan
10 was clear so off we went
Finished 11, looked over to 12 and it was clear too so we decided to play on and finish on 16 which is a short walk to the car park.
Played on and, if we'd kept on down 17 and 18, we'd have caught the 3 ball in front again....they were halfway down 17 when we finished 16.
Had we been putting a card in or been in the comp we'd have finished in the dark.
Peasants 
No idea on the scores because the greens were frozen i was just hitting shots.. did birdie the 9th though....


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Nov 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Played with Fragger this afternoon.
It was a monthly stableford....we heard from some early starters that the greens were frozen so didn't bother with the comp or a card...Good job too.
Our " wonderful" rock up and play system saw us, at 12 noon, behind 2 3 balls waiting on the 1st
We got off about 12.15 and waited on every single shot until the 9th green. We made noises, waved arms etc but they were not going to let us through....
I said that its either go home or we play the front 9 again....
So we played the front 9 again until the 3rd hole when another slow group showed no interest in letting us past so we came back to the clubhouse.
If the 10th is clear let's play 10 and 11 - that's a plan
10 was clear so off we went
Finished 11, looked over to 12 and it was clear too so we decided to play on and finish on 16 which is a short walk to the car park.
Played on and, if we'd kept on down 17 and 18, we'd have caught the 3 ball in front again....they were halfway down 17 when we finished 16.
Had we been putting a card in or been in the comp we'd have finished in the dark.
Peasants 
No idea on the scores because the greens were frozen i was just hitting shots.. did birdie the 9th though....
		
Click to expand...

Were the 2 x 3 balls playing in the monthly medal


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Were the 2 x 3 balls playing in the monthly medal
		
Click to expand...

The group directly in front of us were ..I think.
No idea about the others.
We don't have drawn comps on the whole..its turn up and play on the day.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The group directly in front of us were ..I think.
No idea about the others.
We don't have drawn comps on the whole..its turn up and play on the day.
		
Click to expand...

I really don’t understand how clubs run with just turn up and play. I just couldn’t do it.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 28, 2021)

Well that was character building at times. 

Was meant to be playing at Preston GC with a pal and his dad but was informed in the morning that they were off temporary greens, so we decided to switch to my club.

It was snowing when we started and by the 4th hole the greens were pretty white. Putting on them was amusing watching the balls gather the snow and then pull them way off line. 

Once the snow stopped they soon melted off though and, despite a bit of a lull when we got stuck behind a society, thoroughly enjoyed it!

Was actually playing pretty well and shot a 79. Decent driving, decent irons and decent wedges. Putting and chipping was a bit of a lottery with the snow so I'll not take too much from that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2021)

Played in the rain and strong winds on Saturday and managed 35 points off the yellows to pick up second place in the roll up. Came third in the Sunday roll up off the whites. Much harder yesterday with rock hard greens meaning even well hit shots would pitch and simply bounce through and then it was a lottery trying to land it short and roll out. Some areas seemed soft and the ball would stick and sometimes it would release. Despite a wind chill of around -5 (according to Met Office) I was actually nice and warm with my layers, hat and mittens. Short game was crap trying to chip onto rock hard greens so need to get that back in order


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 29, 2021)

You're all nuts !


----------



## timd77 (Nov 29, 2021)

Had a brilliant match yesterday, winter pairs knockout. We were 2 or 3 down most of the round, got it back to 1 after the 11th, thought we’d got them back to all square on the 12th, they holed a monster putt, I missed my 12 footer for a half. My head dropped and we lost the next hole, 3 down now, 5 to play, I’m mentally in the bar. My pp wins the next, I win the 15th, OH HELLO, 1 down, 3 to play. It’s snowing now, and getting dark. They hole another monster putt to win the 16th. We win the 17th. 1 down 1 to play. Our 18th off the whites is like a tunnel of trees, wind and snow in face, dark, I slice mine, pp duck hooks his into the abyss, they both hit down the middle. Pp asks if we should just shake their hands now and get in…not yet, let’s see if I find mine. We find mine, chip out and I’m on the green for 3. They both miss their putts, I sink mine, play off hole! It’s now proper dark (4.15), snowing and cold. We both par the hole. No way we can carry on now so having to have a replay! What a match though, great fun.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2021)

4th day in a row I've chickened out and each time it's been sunny, but cold. Only played once in the last 7 days...unheard of for me unless I'm ill.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 29, 2021)

A tough knock around yesterday morning. Frozen course all over. Impossible to stick greens on approach. Putting was hard as nails.

29 points.

One of those rounds when you finish and think the extra hours in bed were probably the better option. 

We go again soon!


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 29, 2021)

Played 2x9 yesterday once the course had opened after the frost delay. Absolutley love playing on sunny, dry winter days, 6 layers of clothing on so fingers and ears were still warm and needed no hat, though did get even colder once the sun disappeared behind some rougue clouds. I even played reasonably well.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 29, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			4th day in a row I've chickened out and each time it's been sunny, but cold. Only played once in the last 7 days...unheard of for me unless I'm ill.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself back out there !
Dunbar today a bit like that not too windy but still a wee bit chilly, a few trees down after the storm, two off to the left of the 18th tee and numerous behind the oob wall along the side of 7, 8 and 9 so not affecting play really, course in good condition considering


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Get yourself back out there !
Dunbar today a bit like that not too windy but still a wee bit chilly, a few trees down after the storm, two off to the left of the 18th tee and numerous behind the oob wall along the side of 7, 8 and 9 so not affecting play really, course in good condition considering
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is we played at 9am, so I have to leave the house in  Inverness by 8 to miss the worst of the traffic, trouble is it's still pretty dark at that time, its difficult to see how the weather is going to pan out at that time.


----------



## IanM (Nov 29, 2021)

For late November,  it was a smashing day in South Wales.   Hardly any wind and the odd sunny spell... felt very cold though.  

37 points round Radyr (North of Cardiff)  really good day.  Course was in decent nick too, well worth a visit


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 30, 2021)

Bit the bullet today and went for a game. A balmy 7 deg which is head and shoulders better to play in even with the fact it was a bit drizzly. Only down side was the green keepers were burning a couple of fallen trees, one next to the toilets the back of the 11th tee. It is a Scots pine so they were burning wet conifers... the smoke was so bad from the 10th tee you could hardly see a foot in front of you. It would have been fine if they were trying to cover a strategic withdrawal 🤣. Hit it OK, greens have recovered well from winter maintenance. Might even play again tomorrow as its supposed to be similar


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 30, 2021)

Yesterday I played a seniors inter-club match at Reigate Heath. We started at 8.30.  On the first I was just short of the green after two and I sent my wedge shot on to green and it landed just where I had aimed … only for it to bounce 15 foot into the air, followed by a 10 foot bounce and a 5 foot one before it disappeared off the back.  I forgot that the green would probably be frozen solid 🙄.  Still, my partner and I won by 2&1 and our club won the match, so all ended up OK.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 30, 2021)

Struggled with my driving again on the front nine. Got it going from the 8th onwards. 16 front nine and 20 points on the back which won a tenner.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Bit the bullet today and went for a game. A balmy 7 deg which is head and shoulders better to play in even with the fact it was a bit drizzly. Only down side was the green keepers were burning a couple of fallen trees, one next to the toilets the back of the 11th tee. It is a Scots pine so they were burning wet conifers... the smoke was so bad from the 10th tee you could hardly see a foot in front of you. It would have been fine if they were trying to cover a strategic withdrawal 🤣. Hit it OK, greens have recovered well from winter maintenance. Might even play again tomorrow as its supposed to be similar
		
Click to expand...

Trees on a links, must be far too sheltered up there if trees can grow...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 30, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Trees on a links, must be far too sheltered up there if trees can grow...
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously never been to carnoustie dear boy, hundreds of the horrible things there, ours are only on the periphery.one of the family's that have been members since the club was started own a sawmill, so planted loads around the edges,m9st have gone now though.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			You've obviously never been to carnoustie dear boy, hundreds of the horrible things there, ours are only on the periphery.one of the family's that have been members since the club was started own a sawmill, so planted loads around the edges,m9st have gone now though.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly can't disagree about Carnoustie, two or three holes have a proper parkland look and feel to them.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 1, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Certainly can't disagree about Carnoustie, two or three holes have a proper parkland look and feel to them.
		
Click to expand...

Only one I can think of is the ninth - trees right down the left - there are odd trees on a few of the others but not where they'd come into play IMO


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2021)

Dodged the showers today,  35 point's and pleased with that.  Bit soft underfoot in places,  but greens are really good......December is here


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Certainly can't disagree about Carnoustie, two or three holes have a proper parkland look and feel to them.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and there were more before the open there paddy won, I remember reading The R&A got a lot cut down , before and after the turn up to the the 2nd to last par 3.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2021)

Almost didn't play this morning..horizontalish rain and not overly warm....
Wasn't nice just getting the kit out of the car.
About 10 minutes later it eased so we went for it.
1st hole and I'm thinking I should have stayed in bed....
But...got on with it and managed to put a score together
2 sets of back-to-back birdies helped.
With a double on the first I was 3 over for the front, started with 2 bogeys on the back, had another double and still ended up 3 over for the back 9 for a 77 and 38 points...
In those conditions, ok the rain had stopped but the wind picked up, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Almost didn't play this morning..horizontalish rain and not overly warm....
Wasn't nice just getting the kit out of the car.
About 10 minutes later it eased so we went for it.
1st hole and I'm thinking I should have stayed in bed....
But...got on with it and managed to put a score together
2 sets of back-to-back birdies helped.
With a double on the first I was 3 over for the front, started with 2 bogeys on the back, had another double and still ended up 3 over for the back 9 for a 77 and 38 points...
In those conditions, ok the rain had stopped but the wind picked up, I'm pretty happy.
		
Click to expand...

Did you beat a certain follically challenged brother?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did you beat a certain follically challenged brother?
		
Click to expand...

Nope..got himself a proper job....only plays Sundays now.
Played CVG and it was declared an honourable draw with 38 each....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2021)

A nice surprise game this morning, wasn't looking good after the forecast last night, which was for cold, snow and 30 mph winds. Turn out quite sunny, maybe a 2 club breeze, but it was pretty cold on the first few holes. Was quite pleasant on the back 9. Round in under 2 and a half hours as there was hardly a soul on the course, I think only one 2 ball had gone out ahead of us,  so flew round. I expected winter greens on the drive over and the snow I could see on the other side of the moray firth settled on the black Isle.  Great to see the GS cutting the clump of birch trees  on the left of 12 at long last.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2021)

12 holes last night…and as things are starting to improve on the strike front, with shanking no longer featuring regularly, I am looking to do a fuller backswing by letting my hips turn…and on a few occasions last night that worked. Especially pleasing was the high flighted 4hybrid that carried 180yds.  That’s pretty much unheard of for me - certainly of late and with my new bats.  But baby steps at the moment and not getting ahead of myself.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			12 holes last night…and as things are starting to improve on the strike front, with shanking no longer featuring regularly, I am looking to do a fuller backswing by letting my hips turn…and on a few occasions last night that worked. Especially pleasing was the high flighted 4hybrid that carried 180yds.  That’s pretty much unheard of for me - certainly of late and with my new bats.  But baby steps at the moment and not getting ahead of myself.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, I'm having a clear out are you still interested in that pro launch red shaft?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 3, 2021)

Quite pleasant today, about 8 degrees and a 2 club westerly wind which you would take if offered beforehand.

Played decent so all is well in the world.

Not looking so good for Tuesday's game, 40 mph plus wind forecast, let's hope its only 20 🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Quite pleasant today, about 8 degrees and a 2 club westerly wind which you would take if offered beforehand.

Played decent so all is well in the world.

Not looking so good for Tuesday's game, 40 mph plus wind forecast, let's hope its only 20 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Same here, had a nice game this morning undervthe same conditions.


----------



## Crow (Dec 3, 2021)

Seniors Stableford comp today.
I hit a nice drive up the first and left myself an 8 iron for my second.

Although I've not hit one for a few rounds, for some reason as I stood over the ball with 8 iron in hand I thought "shank", guess what shot I hit?

I couldn't even find the ball in the deep rough on the right for my third shot so blobbed the first hole from position A!

Scored a mediocre 32 points.


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 3, 2021)

Played Selsdon Park today, as it is due to close at the end of the month and may not reopen as a golf course.  I thought it was a good course and I really enjoyed it … will be a shame if it doesn‘t come back.  34 points.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 4, 2021)

Another epic battle in the 3rd round of the foursomes cup. This time there were no shots given as we were playing guys off similar handicaps to ourselves. First hole my mate tugs it well left of the green, but I played a good recovery with the pitch to the far edge of the green, and subsequently I sank a four footer for bogey to win the hole. Then we had a nightmare in the bunkers (yes plural) on the 2nd so back to all square. Aside from an absolute mare on the 5th (conceded hole before they'd even played their second shot..), we had a strong front nine and found ourselves 4 up at the turn - only one hole had actually been halved!

From there we promptly went and lost 4 holes in a row. Just wheels fell off for both of us really, all bad tee shots and not being able to recover. Then we won the 14th and 15th, which are both par 3s currently, as we each hit lovely tee shots on them. So back to 2 up, we then halved the 16th (only the second halved hole of the match), but came unstuck on the 17th and lost that one so we're 1 up going down the last. They hooked it left and I sliced it right, but although I was annoyed you are definitely far better off on the right. My mate played a good punch shot down near the green, they had to go for it, but got entangled in some branches - and then a very tough bunker they couldn't get out of, so we shook hands. 

So we nearly pooed the bed completely, but we came through in the end with the win that puts us into the quarter finals! Weirdly my game was backwards today as normally my driving is great, putting rubbish, whereas my driving was pretty poor but I putted excellently. I think all four players had our great moments and terrible ones, hence why there were so few halves! Exciting one for the neutral. On to the quarters!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2021)

Warning...incoming gloat alert..........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 5, 2021)

Well. Ok I'm allowed to gloat
  I played with little chubby Bro ( @Imurg ) today in pretty bad weather conditions and handed him his backside on a silver platter with all the trimmings

We both blobbed the first, he had an eagle putt on the 2nd, which only got half way, ending up with a par and for him it went downhill from there
lost 2 balls on the 4th after identical sliced drives, while I parred it for 4 points  etc etc
19-13 after 9, then had 21 on the back nine to end up 40-28.  Should have put a card in grrr

Very happy with how I played in the conditions


----------



## Crow (Dec 5, 2021)

Pretty tough conditions for me too in the December Stableford; cold, windy with on and off rain. 

After 16 holes I was 1 under handicap but then pushed my drive on the 17th, made a good course management decision to play a 7 iron and get it back on the fairway but made a bad shot execution and fatted it 10 yards!  Had another go and just clipped a tree and dropped straight down, ended up needing a 20 footer for a point but not to be.

On to the 18th,  a 201 yard par 3 over water into the wind, I took driver  but didn't catch it all and a low bullet didn't quite clear the water.  Dropped and hit a 5 iron which wasn't enough and finished short, below the raised green and short sided with a bunker to go over, played an okay SW up to the fringe and holed a 15 footer for bogey and a point.

Finished on 34 points in 5th when 36 would have got me 4th and in the places.

Should be a handicap cut though.
Under the old system I'm sure CSS would have gone up as Div 1 was won with 34 points and Div 2 38, only three players scored over 36 points. (Par 72, CR 71.9)


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 5, 2021)

Pitched in from 30 yards for a nice birdie 
To balance the round - none of my other pitches came within 30 yards of the flag


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well. Ok I'm allowed to gloat
  I played with little chubby Bro ( @Imurg ) today in pretty bad weather conditions and handed him his backside on a silver platter with all the trimmings

We both blobbed the first, he had an eagle putt on the 2nd, which only got half way, ending up with a par and for him it went downhill from there
lost 2 balls on the 4th after identical sliced drives, while I parred it for 4 points  etc etc
19-13 after 9, then had 21 on the back nine to end up 40-28.  Should have put a card in grrr

Very happy with how I played in the conditions
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with the Man......
I didn't play particularly well and had no luck.
On one hole my ball finished 2 feet from a bunker...all I could do was either teeter on the edge or have my feet in the bunker and the ball above waist height...
Another hole and the ball skipped through the bunker and finished an inch above it...again , no stance....
3 very poor drives which annoyed because I've been driving well recently..

Just done the maths...
Had Fragger put this card in his HI would drop and he would get 26 shots next time out (-1)
His CONGU handicap was a similar number to his current index 
Under the old system he would be getting 19 shots next time out.....(-3)

It says something when you have to par your shot holes to not lose ground on the scoreboard...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2021)

Played yesterday in the comp and got beaten up by the conditions along with my own poor performance. Scrambled well or the score would have been very mediocre. Shame as I was looking forward to the comp and a cut having come second in the roll up on Saturday. Thought I was in a good place golf wise. Putting it down to the wind, wind chill and Saturday beers


----------



## Junior (Dec 6, 2021)

2 under last week, 1 over this week and finished with 3 bogies.   Hitting it great.   I love preferred lies.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2021)

Winter league 4bbb in foul conditions, played some of my best golf of the year. 

When into a strong wind, peeing rain and very cold I bogied, and with the wind etc etc I par'd and a couple of useful birdies. The main plus was that my normally ok chipping was infinitely better, despite the ever accumulating rain, and we picked up quite a few points that normally be lost. Only downside was the last three holes, back into the wind and rain netting only 3 points.

Took all afternoon to feel warm again even though I layered up well


----------



## MarkT (Dec 6, 2021)

I played Strensall (York) for the first time in about 15 years and it was tremendous. Tees forward, tees near greens and no temps. Loved it. Even played ok, with a Faldo-like run of 14 pars to finish for a 72. Normally would be over the moon but find playing from mats saves me all sorts of shots - hit more greens, don't dread 50-yard pitches. Anyway, the moral of the story is to play Strensall if you get the chance


----------



## Wilson (Dec 6, 2021)

Played the Red course @ Frilford Heath today as a pre birthday outing, forecast wasn’t great but overall not an issue. My golf was very up & down, I think I was -1 under handicap. I did have two firsts today though;
- a crow nicked my ball.
- we went from 5>12….pouring rain and we all missed the next tee markers, only realised when we couldn’t find the 9th tee……


----------



## AliMc (Dec 7, 2021)

Managed a game at Dunbar just before the rain and also the storm starting to move in, round in about 74 for a comfort 5&4 win in the 4bbb, we thought about giving them some extra shots, they were only getting one each, but the thought of the £4 prize put that to the back of our minds soon enough 😀 think tomorrow's game will probably be off looking at the forecast


----------



## AliMc (Dec 7, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Managed a game at Dunbar just before the rain and also the storm starting to move in, round in about 74 for a comfort 5&4 win in the 4bbb, we thought about giving them some extra shots, they were only getting one each, but the thought of the £4 prize put that to the back of our minds soon enough 😀 think tomorrow's game will probably be off looking at the forecast
		
Click to expand...

Also a wee bit windy today 13th 360 yards, driver and 3 wood to the heart of the green, 14th 420 yards, driver and flick with 58 degree wedge to about 8 feet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2021)

Think it'll be touch and go if we are open first thing. Absolutely came down this afternoon and already wet in spots. Hopefully the strong winds will help dry it before the weekend. Some tales of woe on the whatsapp group of players struggling big time today. Not sure I'd have bothered given the forecast but it begs the question what is the worse/hardest conditions you've been out in?


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 7, 2021)

Tough today. Next to last hole. Hanging about waiting on the group in front, my bag blew over then the wind blew it down the fairway. I kid you not. Very funny.  Not impressed with a Florida scramble idea though.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2021)

Played 9 first thing..probably as good conditions as its going to be all week....
Already binned tomorrow.
Some holes will be completely unplayable in 40 + mph winds
Should get out Thursday and Friday though...


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh, and "new" clubs were lovely.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 7, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think it'll be touch and go if we are open first thing. Absolutely came down this afternoon and already wet in spots. Hopefully the strong winds will help dry it before the weekend. Some tales of woe on the whatsapp group of players struggling big time today. Not sure I'd have bothered given the forecast but it begs the question what is the worse/hardest conditions you've been out in?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously being a true links course we get a lot of wind at Dunbar and sometimes we just can't play, I've also played in some real monsoons, but I'm actually a good 'bad' weather player, almost all my best results (not lowest scores but in relation to the rest of the field) have come in pretty inclement weather, probably due to the fact that I hit it pretty low so don't really lose out as much distance wise as others


----------



## AliMc (Dec 7, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Obviously being a true links course we get a lot of wind at Dunbar and sometimes we just can't play, I've also played in some real monsoons, but I'm actually a good 'bad' weather player, almost all my best results (not lowest scores but in relation to the rest of the field) have come in pretty inclement weather, probably due to the fact that I hit it pretty low so don't really lose out as much distance wise as others
		
Click to expand...

Should also say that I much prefer to play in a 10-15 mph breeze than flat calm conditions, find it much easier to shape the ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Obviously being a true links course we get a lot of wind at Dunbar and sometimes we just can't play, I've also played in some real monsoons, but I'm actually a good 'bad' weather player, almost all my best results (not lowest scores but in relation to the rest of the field) have come in pretty inclement weather, probably due to the fact that I hit it pretty low so don't really lose out as much distance wise as others
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that. I played in a society day at Milford just after Christmas. Proper thick fog and distance about 50 yards tops and should have been shut. They wanted our cash (and had no doubt weighed out to the kitchen for our food after) and suggested we wet out (knowing if we started we wouldn't get a refund. A lot of the players were not great and so weren't hitting too far (or straight) and we started by calling back after each shot. As a "better" golfer it was far harder to judge. How we got round without any incidents was amazing. Definitely an issue with the club grabbing the cash.

Played at Bude & North Cornwall where the tip of the flag on the island par 3 fourth green was touching the ground. That was a challenge. Again went with a few guys that aren't regular golfers (boys weekend away) so the conditions were a real eye opener but funnily not hitting it high or hard often helped.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 8, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Managed a game at Dunbar just before the rain and also the storm starting to move in, round in about 74 for a comfort 5&4 win in the 4bbb, we thought about giving them some extra shots, they were only getting one each, but the thought of the £4 prize put that to the back of our minds soon enough 😀 think tomorrow's game will probably be off looking at the forecast
		
Click to expand...

So the weather forecast turned out to be completely wrong and it was warm and flat calm today, shot 74 again with a gp scorecard as there was only 3 of us, should be in line for a cut of 0.5 or 0.6 back down to 5.5 winter golf eh


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 8, 2021)

Ignored the forcaste this morning and played..beautiful morning sunny hardly any wind and prob about 7 or 8 deg. I'd post some picks I took but still can't load an image for some reason. Hit it OK and managed 2 eagles back to back...which is a first. Course is shorter, with the 7th only 470 rather than the 550 it usually is and the 8th is only 280 as apposed to 330. 7th was a good drive and 7 iron stone dead and the 8th, a shocker of a 3 wood the was well right and a slam dunked  52 we didn't win though🤣


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 8, 2021)

First competitive round in 2 years, and on a very windy day. Shot of the day was a (thinned)5 iron to 4 feet on a 200yd par 3. Embarrassingly, after giving the sob story to those that would listen I only went and won. @backwoodsman


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 8, 2021)

AliMc said:



			So the weather forecast turned out to be completely wrong and it was warm and flat calm today, shot 74 again with a gp scorecard as there was only 3 of us, should be in line for a cut of 0.5 or 0.6 back down to 5.5 winter golf eh
		
Click to expand...

We were not due to get the full effects of the storm, but were still forecast rain and high winds, we got neither.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2021)

Good knock today in our winter K/O.  Beat a lad who could hit the ball miles, but not always in the right direction. I gave him a couple of shots but I played straight and steady, hit greens well from inside 120yds, chipped and putted well, and so only dropped 6. Won 3 and 2.  onwards and upwards to the quarters.


----------



## DRW (Dec 10, 2021)

First tee off this morning and game for a number of weeks.

Played 5 holes, 4 temp tees and greens, could see the next two holes similar, so called it a day and came home 

Feeling great for hitting a few balls, hope sunday holds up weather wise and will be back out there.


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 10, 2021)

Played at Dulwich & Sydenham Hill today … gave up after seven holes.  Surprised that the course was open given that it was so very wet.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 10, 2021)

Played fleetwood today as my club was in temp greens. Only 14 holes open and there was even standing water such was the rain we had this morning. Greens were in superb condition though and were lightning!

Just rang the pro shop and he sent me out with a member who was a really nice guy, only charged me a tenner as well.

Experienced it all, sunshine, wind, rain and hail. But actually fairly happy with how I played. Driver was a bit squiffy but always is when I'm layered up, when the sun came out towards the end I got the waterproofs off and was striking it far better.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 10, 2021)

Played Worplesdon today. First time there, good condition, greens in great shape. Bit of a poor start but putted well and saved 15 points on the front. Much better on the back nine, a solid 19 points with a lousy double bogey to finish. It played long today, irons didn't seem to go anywhere, but thoroughly enjoyed a day out in the winter sun.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good knock today in our winter K/O.  Beat a lad who could hit the ball miles, but not always in the right direction. I gave him a couple of shots but I played straight and steady, hit greens well from inside 120yds, chipped and putted well, and so only dropped 6. Won 3 and 2.  onwards and upwards to the quarters.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! The usual annoying 'dangerous old man' style! Well done. You'll likely meet another of the same (DOM) style in the next round or 2. Good Luck!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good knock today in our winter K/O.  Beat a lad who could hit the ball miles, but not always in the right direction. I gave him a couple of shots but I played straight and steady, hit greens well from inside 120yds, chipped and putted well, and so only dropped 6. Won 3 and 2.  onwards and upwards to the quarters.
		
Click to expand...

Life in the old dog yet Shug


----------



## Slab (Dec 11, 2021)

Jeez I love golf on a December morning


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 11, 2021)

Slab said:



			Jeez I love golf on a December morning
View attachment 39902

Click to expand...

Think I'd have stayed in bed, what a miserable morning 😂.


----------



## Slab (Dec 11, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Think I'd have stayed in bed, what a miserable morning 😂.
		
Click to expand...

36 points so I'm very happy I got up


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2021)

Definitely winter golf now. Was very muddy. I took a few clubs out to lighten the load so went out with nine left in the bag. It was a struggle today in the conditions, a lot of holes where I couldn't get on in two, and I could not hole a putt to save my life either so plenty of bogeys and a few doubles as well. Didn't even putt badly by my standards, but everything that was on line was a few inches short, and anything that wasn't short missed the cup. Only two pars all day, and one of those was from a lofted chip I managed to put to 6 inches away. I hit driver really well but everything else was touch and go. Ended up not even breaking 90, shot 91 for 28 points. Bit disappointed but I didn't have high expectations anyway so whatever. At least the rain wasn't too bad - I'd class it as heavy drizzle - and at least the course was empty.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2021)

Slab said:



			Jeez I love golf on a December morning
View attachment 39902

Click to expand...

Port Talbot ??


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 11, 2021)

18 points in the 4 club challenge. Not bad with a trio of 3 putts and a double.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2021)

1 under gross today - shame we had one temp tee that reduced one hole to stop it being a qualifying course


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 11, 2021)

Greensomes comp, weather just about stayed ok, was a slow round though, not sure if typically this is a slow format but played well and enjoyed the round.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			First competitive round in 2 years, and on a very windy day. Shot of the day was a (thinned)5 iron to 4 feet on a 200yd par 3. Embarrassingly, after giving the sob story to those that would listen I only went and won. @backwoodsman

Click to expand...

 Glad the day went well !! Hope your back held up?
(Had to be better day than mine which was taken by waiting for a lat' flow test in Vera)


----------



## IanM (Dec 11, 2021)

Didn't actually rain at Newport this morning although a mist came down on the last couple of holes and it got quite cold.

35 points (again) nice and steady.  Lost a ball on 11th, first one in ages, which pegged me back a bit.

Very December out there today...  Spring seems a long way off


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 11, 2021)

Played 4 times this week and most of it very scrappy! Shot under par one round but most +4/5. I just struggle with ball striking and turf interaction in the winter. Divets are too big or I catch the ball thin. Everything bang on line just striking causing distance issues. Good walk and fresh air, roll on spring.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 12, 2021)

HarrogateHacker said:



*Greensomes comp,* weather just about stayed ok, was a slow round though, not sure if typically this is a slow format but played well and enjoyed the round.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a pretty quick format. The predicted weather caused a few to cancel from the Comp, so we had a quick sub 4hr round that turned out to be better weather than that prediction. Even better was me managing a tidy 41pts. Course playing incredibly well for mid Dec.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2021)

7 over gross with 3 doubles..........says it all.
37 points and a cut to 6.7 but,..........AAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH......
37 points from 15 holes.....AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGĢGHHHHHHHH
Normality has resumed though...Fragger put in his place  -  there will be tales of woe as to how many shots he left out there including a 6 inch backhander putt that was missed....
But........AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			7 over gross with 3 doubles..........says it all.
37 points and a cut to 6.7 but,..........AAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH......
37 points from 15 holes.....AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGĢGHHHHHHHH
Normality has resumed though...Fragger put in his place  -  there will be tales of woe as to how many shots he left out there including a 6 inch backhander putt that was missed....
But........AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH
		
Click to expand...

35-37 today, played well for 15 holes, but had 3 where I played like a plonker
Par 3 with 2 shots, on the green for 2 about 8 feet away, should have been a 4 for 3 at minimum.
No I’ll take a 6 for 1 instead

2 holes later, par 5 with 2 shots, decent drive, cue 3x scabby shots and I’m still 200 out, blob

So near, yet so far


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2021)

Winter League today 

We won 5&4 , went round 5 under as a pair


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2021)

Winter League, 4BBB divisional stage.
We were going nice and steady, 35 points after 15 holes but then imploded and scored just 2 points in the last 3 holes!
What a .......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 12, 2021)

First round in over a month, just me and a mate as the other 2 Ball cancelled last minute meaning we couldn’t enter the comp. Good to be back out though on a very mild and warm day.


----------



## IainP (Dec 12, 2021)

Social knock today, played the 'chairman' game from the yellows. My clubs obviously knew they are likely to be replaced 🤨 highlight being a 7 iron that pitched right by the hole and finished 18 inches away. A first for me as I had 4 birdies including a 40 foot Na-style walk in on 18 😅  Won with 2 points.
Didn't let that the forecasters had it all wrong spoil things, but 3 hours of 'Lancashire drizzle" wasn't expected 😯


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 12, 2021)

Winter league match today, won 2&1 but were never really in trouble being between 2-4 holes up for most of the round.

Played well personally, round in 80 but felt like a I left quite a lot out there. Holed some long putts, but generally left too many on the edge of the hole. Greens are ridiculously fast for this time of year and still rolling nicely. Finding it quite hard adjusting yardages for the cold and wind which is a bit frustrating


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2021)

Hit the ball badly but still managed to get it round in 35 points off the whites yesterday and 31 off the yellows on Saturday. Actually hit it better in the 31 points. Was really scabby yesterday but just back from the range and back to hitting it more solid. Putting it down to a Covid heavy week in work and maybe too much beerage Friday night and post golf Saturday


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 13, 2021)

43 points for the 3rd round in a row (Thursday, Saturday and today). Playing really nicely at the moment, couldn’t be happier with my game - no doubt the wheels will fall off any day now!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2021)

0layed this morning with the boys, hit it OK, apart from my tee shot on the first which was a big block into the sea. After that hit it well 2 birdies  one bogey, the rest pars on the front 9, hit it well on the back 9, esp off the tee. Birdies on 10, 11, 15, 16, 17 and 18 and one bogey on the 13th. Still not in the money though. A decent day and decent company. Good days winter golf


----------



## Crow (Dec 13, 2021)

Seniors Christmas Scramble today, we ended up in the bottom three, didn't get a sniff at a birdie all the way round and I was hitting my irons very poorly.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2021)

Dry to start and then a bit of drizzle that turned to full on rain for almost an hour made it a grind today
An uncomfortable 5 or 6 holes around the turn 
Swing was a bit off today, many pushy fades....
Still got it around in 10 over - not good but not a disaster.
2 nice birdies..not enough pars.....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2021)

Went to the indoor studio at Rickmansworth yesterday with my wife and a friend. Thought it would be a laugh, didn't have hugely high hopes though as they're only charging a tenner an hour per person. I was right not to, there wasn't really any proper software uploaded it was just the Golf Club 2019 which I had on PS4. 😂 It was still a bit of a laugh, but very inconsistent if it even picked up our shot or not, quite a few times we had to hit it again for it to register. Distance was a bit random at times but we had it set up to play a course and I think maybe it was taking yards off for you being in the rough/sand etc. Most annoyingly was there was no option to skip putting so we wasted 10 mins per hole trying to putt a ball into an imaginary hole. 🤣 Nonsense but still an hour spent hitting balls. The wife said she much prefers being on a real course. Not sure if that extends to current conditions though.


----------



## Junior (Dec 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			0layed this morning with the boys, hit it OK, apart from my tee shot on the first which was a big block into the sea. After that hit it well 2 birdies  one bogey, the rest pars on the front 9, hit it well on the back 9, esp off the tee. Birdies on 10, 11, 15, 16, 17 and 18 and one bogey on the 13th. Still not in the money though. A decent day and decent company. Good days winter golf
		
Click to expand...

8 birdies in a round and 5 under on the back 9!!! Take a bow.  That's amazing.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2021)

Junior said:



			8 birdies in a round and 5 under on the back 9!!! Take a bow.  That's amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Course is pretty short tbh all the par 5 are easily reachable in 2.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Course is pretty short tbh all the par 5 are easily reachable in 2.
		
Click to expand...

Still got to hit good shots though 👍


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Dec 14, 2021)

Haven't posted on this thread for a while, mainly because I'm usually completely rubbish!  Shot a 90 on Sunday with an 11 on the 9th so counted as a 87 for WHS purposes - had 7 pars which was extremely satisfying.  Cherry on the top was winning our winter pairs match 3&1.


----------



## brendy (Dec 14, 2021)

Been wracked with Sciatica this past 6 months or so with it really affecting my golf this last 12 weeks or so. Started out on CBD gummies, made no difference to golf, moved on to oil and I've got to say I can now swing at around 60% with a sawn off follow through but it has made golf enjoyable again since the sciatica returned. Last few Sunday open rounds have been 33, 36, 39 and 33 pts, these included a win with 36 pts and a 2 (39pt round) as well as holing out on the 18th from 68 yards for birdie after an awful second shot. I know @MikeH is a fan of CBD stuff too, Its not a miracle cure but takes enough off the edge of the pain to make the game fun again.
Back at the gym again too, shifted over a stone so far and hopefully a little more off will take the pressure off the nerve and I can get back to trying to screw myself into the ground again.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 14, 2021)

Out for first full 18 holes in a while this morning - pretty windy. Matching nines of 43 out 43 back but I felt I played a bit better than that - highlight was a forty yard bump and run on the 10th which went right across the face of the cup and left a six inch birdie tap in - it was nice out there and given that there were a good few groups ahead of us who were only playing nine we got round in just under two and half hours without ever rushing or being pushed. Course in very decent nick for time of year

16th green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 14, 2021)

Had a very good lesson this morning, swing not far off where I would like it to be now.

It's been good this year to get the swing tightened up after a few poor seasons, hopefully building on this can take the game forward next season.

Having a TPI screening in the new year, that could be interesting....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Had a very good lesson this morning, swing not far off where I would like it to be now.

It's been good this year to get the swing tightened up after a few poor seasons, hopefully building on this can take the game forward next season.

Having a TPI screening in the new year, that could be interesting....
		
Click to expand...

What are your aims for next year. What still needs work.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 14, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out for first full 18 holes in a while this morning - pretty windy. Matching nines of 43 out 43 back but I felt I played a bit better than that - highlight was a forty yard bump and run on the 10th which went right across the face of the cup and left a six inch birdie tap in - it was nice out there and given that there were a good few groups ahead of us who were only playing nine we got round in just under two and half hours without ever rushing or being pushed. Course in very decent nick for time of year

16th green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links.
View attachment 39942

Click to expand...

How long have you had the 'anti wind and rain' filter?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 14, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What are your aims for next year. What still needs work.
		
Click to expand...

Aim, to get better by being more consistent with face control of the club. Now much deeper than I was at top of the backswing, final piece is eliminating a tenancy to shift to lead side too early and having to back up at impact which causes the face control issues.

Still plenty of speed in my swing and my best golf is good so if I can tighten up my bad swings it's not unresonable to try and get down to under 2.0 index or even a touch lower

Chipping needs more practice time than it currently gets but an improved swing solves this.



.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 15, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			How long have you had the 'anti wind and rain' filter? 

Click to expand...

 Did I say it was rainy today, if i did I was very wrong, on reflection i think I said it was 'nice out there' - it's windy in that pic though - between 20 and 30mph according to weather app.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



 Did I say it was rainy today, if i did I was very wrong, on reflection i think I said it was 'nice out there' - it's windy in that pic though - between 20 and 30mph according to weather app.
		
Click to expand...

I trust you realised it was a filter for the lens/camera I posted about. 
And you must have timed it really well as the flag doesn't indicate much wind.
Wasn't anywhere as nice looking for being 'out on the links' down here in Surrey, though there have certainly been worse days recently!


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 15, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I trust you realised it was a filter for the lens/camera I posted about.
And you must have timed it really well as the flag doesn't indicate much wind.
Wasn't anywhere as nice looking for being 'out on the links' down here in Surrey, though there have certainly been worse days recently!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes I did realise what it meant. Can't remember if this was a lull in the wind - it's taken from 17th tee and the tee shot I played straight after taking it was certainly straight into the wind.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2021)

44 points to win the sweep yesterday. Played good steady golf with very few mistakes. Putter was working well, sunk a couple of long ones. Happy days!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			44 points to win the sweep yesterday. Played good steady golf with very few mistakes. Putter was working well, sunk a couple of long ones. Happy days!
		
Click to expand...

Card in?


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Card in?
		
Click to expand...

Qualifying comps finished last month at our place. The group I play with have an unofficial handicap system for winter, I'll get a 2 shot cut for yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Qualifying comps finished last month at our place. The group I play with have an unofficial handicap system for winter, I'll get a 2 shot cut for yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Keep this up and you will be cleaning up in spring when comps restart 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Keep this up and you will be cleaning up in spring when comps restart 👍
		
Click to expand...

I think we all know from experience that his run of form will run out at exactly the most inopportune time.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Keep this up and you will be cleaning up in spring when comps restart 👍
		
Click to expand...

It's bizarre - last winter I hated playing off a mat, and was pretty dreadful. Was not looking forward to going back to using mats this winter, but I've been absolutely nailing it since they came back in. Playing a links course tomorrow without the mat, will be interesting to see how it goes!


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think we all know from experience that his run of form will run out at exactly the most inopportune time. 

Click to expand...

Am sure you are right, I fully expect that to happen


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			It's bizarre - last winter I hated playing off a mat, and was pretty dreadful. Was not looking forward to going back to using mats this winter, but I've been absolutely nailing it since they came back in. Playing a links course tomorrow without the mat, will be interesting to see how it goes!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you will be fine, a good strike is a good strike no matter what you are hitting off


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2021)

Fantastic day on the links, beautiful and sunny, only a one club wind and good company, played OK, though didn't hole much, best two scores we were 89 points as a 3 ball. Missed the win by one point, though were were the 3 lowest handicaps, 2, 3 and +1.dont get better days that this mid December.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2021)

Seven holes before it got dark.  And things I’ve been working on (new swing) are beginning to slot into place.  Pleasing.  

Also had a chat with greens team on 3rd hole working building new bunkers three sides of the green - they look superb and quite ’evil’ in fact, adding a significant increase in risk to a 180yd drop hole.  And I complemented and thanked the guys for their great work on that and another two of our short holes…really building risk and at the same time creating more ‘play’ options with different levels of risk/reward.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 16, 2021)

Had a round yesterday with @Crow at his course. We played a friendly 4BBB against two other members.
@Crow used a set of Petron Tour Custom Pure Blade irons that came out of my car boot and into his bag 15 minutes before we teed off. See pictures on "I Bought Today". Very brave to play with a set of irons he had only seen pictures of before then. I played with my set of 1961 Forgan Powerpakt irons.

Had to give a shedload of shots - 5 and 20 to opponents and 9 for my partner. Yep, 2 shots on two holes to the higher handicapper.
We were 2 down after 9.
I had a run of 6 pars from the 10th tee. @Crow had 2 nett birdies on these holes to be all square with 3 to play.
Next two holes @Crow made nett birdie, nett par for us to be dormie one-up.
A deft chip by me to 2 inches on the last secured a half for the hole and a win in the match.
All 4 enjoyed the game I believe.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 16, 2021)

Crow told me about the match, pulling clubs out the boot pre tee time to win is the only way to play.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 16, 2021)

Nipped into the club to sort out ordering my new scotty. 

Had the retro clubs in the car so took them out for a knock whilst I was there, just 8 holes.

Played very averagely but it was the first time using the titleist 975d driver on course and she was a temperamental creature in my incapable hands.

Got a match planned tomorrow so I think I'll be chucking the Epic Flash back in the bag but going to leave the blades in though - i love playing with them!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 16, 2021)

Lovely day at Silloth, hardly a breath of wind although you had to club up 1 due to heavy air.

Decent standard of golf in the fourball, good way to end my years golf as I won't be playing again before the new year.

Annoying that the coast road was shut due to roadworks, the alternative route is all single track backroads through farming country and the car is absolutely filthy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2021)

Had a result for tomorrow as gas man is coming early (first call) so free for a game and managed to hook up with an old mate I've not seen for ages and off to my old stomping ground at Wimbledon Common. Really excited


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2021)

Last week we played a vets foursomes against a nice couple of guys and beat them 3 and 1 to go through. Today we played the same pair in the Greensomes knockout and won 5 and 4, to be fair my partner and I would have beaten almost any of the club vets pairs today, we hardly put a foot wrong.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a result for tomorrow as gas man is coming early (first call) so free for a game and managed to hook up with an old mate I've not seen for ages and off to my old stomping ground at Wimbledon Common. Really excited
		
Click to expand...


Seen Eric Anders lang doing an intresting video on the two Wimbledon clubs wearing sharing a course and everyone having to wear red.  

Is there any other clubs that have that unique set up.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2021)

garyinderry said:









Click to expand...

Twas always the same. Sadly some members of the public knew they had right of way and took that to the very limit.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Twas always the same. Sadly some members of the public knew they had right of way and took that to the very limit.
		
Click to expand...


Intresting little rivalry between the two clubs too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Intresting little rivalry between the two clubs too.
		
Click to expand...

Bit more than a little rivalry. Think Celtic v Rangers or Liverpool v Everton. Acrimonious at times although both clubs realise most of the time they have to work together to make the whole sharing the course thing work


----------



## DRW (Dec 17, 2021)

3 ball with son/wife, round in 2.50 on a shorten course(some forward tees/temp greens)

Cracking weather, still/mild, shot gross 1 under par (based on normal length par) and more importantly won the matchplay on the 18th 4 to 3 to 3 holes.

If only every golf day was like that.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2021)

Index is dropping again.
Another 0.3 off it to 6.4 but....finishing bogey, double, bogey doesn't get the job done....
35 points when it should have been at least 2 or 3 more....
Birdied 3 of the par 3s today and bogeyed the other 2....
Just need to cut out the stupid shots and that low one is around the corner..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Index is dropping again.
Another 0.3 off it to 6.4 but....finishing bogey, double, bogey doesn't get the job done....
35 points when it should have been at least 2 or 3 more....
Birdied 3 of the par 3s today and bogeyed the other 2....
Just need to cut out the stupid shots and that low one is around the corner..
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting especially in winter. Promising for next year


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2021)

Had a very enjoyable knock today with our 17yr old -5.3 H/I England Women’s Order of Merit 2021 winner.  Impressiive.  No dropped shots and four birdies off our back tees.

Now if she’d been giving me the 14 or so shots I’d have got in a match…I might have beaten her as I only dropped 6 or 7 myself (Inc a daft double on our par3 15th 🙄).  But what fun seeing a superb young player doing it for fun, though I could see that, even playing for ‘fun’ with an old git, every shot was played with full concentration and process (maybe playing with me that had to be the case 🤣).  And a lovely lass to boot.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 17, 2021)

First off (official tee slot) this morning,  8:40am at Silloth and what a lovely day it was, very calm and mild for the time of year, with the sun even making an appearance on the back 9.




Cracking BB stableford pairs match with our group - great banter and some great golf 🏌🏻‍♂️ We won with 48 points (versus 44) 

The post round food was a treat too.. the Christmas burger was a very tasty challenge!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2021)

Had our Christmas bash today. Nice day, sunny with not a breath of wind. After playing well of late, I had expectations, wrongly as it turned out.🤣played very very poorly, but on the bright side. The guys in my group played well, and we won a 4 ball at Carnoustie and there was a secret draw prize and well which was a 4 ball at Royal Dornoch with a pro. Not bad, considering is was rubbish😆


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 17, 2021)

1 under gross today but nowhere near the money in our swindle. Would have needed a 5 under round to win😳 Still happy with a 1 under round though as it doesn’t happen as often as it used to.


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2021)

Had a great round with @Leftie @Oddsocks and his +1 at selsdon

Started with a birdie then a run a mediocre scores before another birdie on 6.
Chucked in some pars but couldn’t get near baz and his 40+ points


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 17, 2021)

A round of two halves today, 3 over gross front 9, 10 over gross back 9 as a result of 2 lost balls off the tee on the 16th and 17th.

Wedge play and putting was great and driving in the main was good.

Our 16th requires a drive over some trees to cut the corner and its just not possible off the temporary tee they've put in, but that didn't stop me trying. Cue a ball blasted into them, never to be seen again. Ended up with a 7.

17th I actually tried to play sensibly but my foot slipped and I sliced it OB so ended up with a double.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			Had a great round with @Leftie @Oddsocks and his +1 at selsdon

Started with a birdie then a run a mediocre scores before another birdie on 6.
Chucked in some pars but couldn’t get near baz and his 40+ points
		
Click to expand...

You hit some bloody monsters today, but your shot into 6 was something special.

42 points with a bogey bogey bogey finish , I’ll take that all day long!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 17, 2021)

Shot 92 on the New course at Leckford. First round for a month but played rather poorly. Couldnt get anything going, too many three putts.


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm playing in an Italian Louisiana on Sunday - if it doesn't snow again
A full 2-man best drrive/iron and putting version is what I'm led to believe
Could be chaotticco


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2021)

Friendly knock today with my two usual mates. Had ten clubs in the bag this time. Front nine was a bit of a slog, managed 15 points. On the 10th tee I realised my 5 and 7 wood covers were on the wrong way round, which explained why all of my well-struck 5 woods had been 20 yards short. 🤣

Back nine was a big improvement as I managed 20 points. Parred the last two holes (missed 3 foot birdie putt on the 18th though) to card an 84 for 35 points. Very pleased with that in winter. Was less pleased that once again I didn't hole a single putt - seventeen two-putts and one three-putt. So much so that I did the unthinkable - one of the pros was in the bar, he had a drink with us and I booked myself a half hour putting lesson on Tuesday. About time I got to the bottom of it, I just have absolutely zero confidence with any length putt at the moment.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2021)

Off our front tees, a very tidy and satisfying 5 over par gross (7 over CR for front tees) and 41pts.  Got a bit tight and tentative over last four or five holes…but held it together pretty well as always a risk at the moment that it can all very quickly go badly wrong.  But it didnt.👍


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 19, 2021)

Not really playing but the first time I’ve been out hitting balls again since surgery in September. 

Mixed feelings about it. Well illustrated with the two images of today and the last time I swung a club.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2021)

A tad misty on the Chalk today....fortunately the course was quiet, we had a group a hole and a half in front and another a hole and a half behind so there was little risk of getting hit.
Played OK, 33 points...not much to write home about..
Quiet golf week coming up due to various things...out Tuesday pm (maybe) and Wednesday morning and thats it until after Xmas 
Should get a couple in with a mate who is off work until the 4th...I won't be doing much work between Xmas and New Year


----------



## Crow (Dec 19, 2021)

A little more than a tad misty on the course today and quite a number on the course, I played one hole and decided it wasn't safe so drove home.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Went up the club at 13:30 today for a bit of chipping but ended up playing 15 holes with 3 mates that were going out at 14:00. We only managed 15 holes because of the light but I played ok again. 13 pars, 1 birdie and a lost ball that went missing just off the edge of the fairway. And me and my partner lost 2/1. Highlight was nearly getting an ace. Ball pitched 6 inches behind the hole and spun back to 18 inches below the hole. The hole was directly between the pitch mark and where the ball finished😢. 33 years and the wait for the first ace goes on.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

Just the 9 yesterday, in cold damp conditions. The ball was going nowhere, which made clubbing interesting.

Played very steady and shot 40 with a 3 putt double on 9 which was a very annoying way to finish.


----------



## DRW (Dec 20, 2021)

Late start at Harlech after frost delayed all t times, as a result everyone off different holes, went off from the furthest and started from the 6th, no one ahead of us, sunny, still and 7 degrees, down to t shirt weather.

Played 25 holes and called it a day, as caught up with the back of the pack. Played okay, highlight was a chip in birdie on the 8th.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice little 5&4 victory today in a friendly 4bbb.

Was definitely helped by a slightly shorter course as I felt like a wasn’t hitting the ball very well, but managed to keep the score going. Ended up knocking it round in 79, so was pretty happy at the end. That’s probably the last round of the year, with the next winter league match on 2nd Jan.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 21, 2021)

Out for a friendly match against my usual PP, he was giving me 6 shots.

Was 4 down at the turn after some very topsy-turvy golf. Pulled it together for the back 9 but wasn't enough and ended up beaten 3 and 2.

Can't complain too much when you're getting gross pars and still being beaten on holes.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Out for a friendly match against my usual PP, he was giving me 6 shots.

Was 4 down at the turn after some very topsy-turvy golf. Pulled it together for the back 9 but wasn't enough and ended up beaten 3 and 2.

Can't complain too much when you're getting gross pars and still being beaten on holes.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my world.....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2021)

Had a putting lesson this morning. We changed quite a few small things. Moved ball position slightly left (so putter head is in the centre basically), follow-through was sweeping left a bit so making sure that goes more towards the target, and a few other simple things like lining it up properly (stop hitting it out the toe), and having a shorter backswing bigger follow-through to make sure it gets past the hole. All good stuff.

My dad came down for a round after. I said let's do match play with me giving him 20 shots. I started on fire, just two over after six holes, holed a 12 footer on the 4th and a 10 footer on the 6th as well, the first putts I'd holed in weeks, so the lesson was paying off. My dad was playing well too though so while I went 1 up a couple of times he kept pegging me back. A holed another lovely putt on the 8th for par, but sadly doubled the 7th and 9th so I was out in 41, and the match was all square.

I parred the 10th to take the lead again but then the wheels well and truly fell off. Car crash 8 on the 11th after knifing one out of a bunker, then swiping straight under the ball in the leaves on the other side. Doubled the 12th, steadied for a bit then another shocking on the 15th resulting in a treble. My dad had also gone off the boil on the back nine though so it had descended into a battle of who was the tallest dwarf - and I was 1 down. I doubled the 16th but still won it, doubled the 17th and lost it, then finally played a decent hole again on the 18th with a nice green in reg, two putt par (just an inch away from holing the birdie putt). Match finished all square. 88 gross for me as I'd scored 47 on the back nine. Absolute Jekyll & Hyde. Eight pars but way too many shocking holes. Guess that's winter golf for you. Good potential for the putting though, still a work in progress but I feel like the changes are already going to help.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2021)

Was going to just do a solo,9 this morning but when I got to the club at 7.30 there were already a dozen cars in the car park!
Quickly got ready and made it to the tee 2nd in line behind a 3 ball that had just teed off.
A couple of 3 balls came through as well as a 2 ball.
We have a rule that 2 balls have priority over 3 balls until 8.30.
I knew the 2 ball and I waited for them kn the 2nd tee and we made up a 3 ball..Good job we did as the 2 groups behind us lost 2 holes in the space of 4.
So I played all 18..a good start, just 1 over after 4 but then had a bit of a wobble and went triple, bogey, par, bogey, bogey to finish the 9 7 over.....
Another bogey on 10 but then only dropped 1 more shot but had 2 birdies for a level par back 9..
By 'eck it were chilly!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 22, 2021)

Played Archerfield with the FiL today. Good old match play grudge match. 

First tee asks my handicap (knows fine it’s 9). “9?” He says… “you’re getting 7!”. 

Thumped him 5&4 😂. He’s not happy because it was him picking up the bill (breakfast, green fee, dinner) if I won. 

Shot a 76 so he was up against it.


----------



## IanM (Dec 22, 2021)

Decent day for a game in Newport today.  Took out the new G425 driver.   Much better flight and distance with that than the old one.  Came home expecting to see the football scores, then forgot *it IS NOT SATURDAY! * 3 months off work and I am still getting used to it! 

Played a 4BBB against our mates and won 4&3.  Next game Boxing Day!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 22, 2021)

Needed some fresh air to pull myself round after doing a couple of night shifts so went to the range at lunchtime.

Was flushing it today, usually hit it crap coming off nights so very pleased.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2021)

Game of 2 halfs yesterday

Putts wouldn't drop first half 13 points 
Second half they dropped 21 points 

Solid 34 points to finish off the year for me 

Lovely Xmas lunch in clubhouse afters and teddy sheringham came in aswell .. had to double take when he took his hat off lol


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2021)

First game in a week, glad I went turned out to be a nice morning though a bit chilly. Course was empty .


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 24, 2021)

Played as a guest at Conwy today. What a pleasant way to spend the morning away from the crowds on the High Street and retail outlets. Golf was a mixed bag and lost £18 thanks mainly to leaving 5 putts just short but it was a very enjoyable round.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 25, 2021)

Just 9 holes today. 

Saw a few dog walkers, but nobody else had their clubs.

Forgot how cold it can get on the coast......


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 25, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Just 9 holes today. 

Saw a few dog walkers, but nobody else had their clubs.

Forgot how cold it can get on the coast......
		
Click to expand...

Way too cold…….


----------



## Boomy (Dec 26, 2021)

Played Silloth today, weather forecast was dire…. feared the worst, I even put thick waterproof trousers straight on.. annnnd it was a lovely day for golf with a gentle breeze (cold, but gentle) from the East. Golf wise, I think I left my short game under the Christmas tree 🙄 Couldn’t chip or putt.. 38 putts total 😫 pleasantly surprised to shoot an 81 gross (+9) Nett 69.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 26, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Played Silloth today, weather forecast was dire…. feared the worst, I even put thick waterproof trousers straight on.. annnnd it was a lovely day for golf with a gentle breeze (cold, but gentle) from the East. Golf wise, I think I left my short game under the Christmas tree 🙄 Couldn’t chip or putt.. 38 putts total 😫 pleasantly surprised to shoot an 81 gross (+9) Nett 69.
		
Click to expand...

You've got too many shots to play with..🤔

Lovely  mild and windless day in Workington when I was out for a walk earlier


----------



## Boomy (Dec 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			You've got too many shots to play with..🤔

Lovely  mild and windless day in Workington when I was out for a walk earlier
		
Click to expand...

Handicap committee says I need more 🤔 must be legit! I’m working to get my handicap down, not up darn it so would prefer to manage it with cards going in.

It wasn’t mild first thing, heck of a wind chill but it did warm up a little as the morning went on. Glad the boss gave me a pass for a Boxing Day round 🏌🏻‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 26, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Handicap committee says I need more 🤔 must be legit! I’m working to get my handicap down, not up darn it so would prefer to manage it with cards going in.

It wasn’t mild first thing, heck of a wind chill but it did warm up a little as the morning went on. Glad the boss gave me a pass for a Boxing Day round 🏌🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Got to admit its bonkers when you've gone up handicap wise with the good scores you have put in this season but WHS can't be questioned, it's fantastic 😉🤣

On a more serious note winter conditions at Silloth are far easy scoring wise if there's little wind. As long as you can carry the ball a decent distance through the air the fairways play wide, no big bounces sideways around the green if you miss them and stopping the ball dead on the putting surface.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Got to admit its bonkers when you've gone up handicap wise with the good scores you have put in this season but WHS can't be questioned, it's fantastic 😉🤣

On a more serious note winter conditions at Silloth are far easy scoring wise if there's little wind. As long as you can carry the ball a decent distance through the air the fairways play wide, no big bounces sideways around the green if you miss them and stopping the ball dead on the putting surface.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if my handicap will still be increased… Wholeheartedly surprised with the way my short game was today but I won the trophy 🏆


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2021)

Went up the club earlier. Not really in a position to play but saw a few hardy souls going out. Spoke to a few of the usual crowd and it was really wet after the last few days and they think had the green keeper been on today it would have been down to nine holes. Managed to hit some balls on the range and was absolutely striping it. Only issue is fatigue and I was done in after about 20 balls or so. Given what has gone on I'll take that and hoping to try nine on Tuesday but that's not a given. On the plus side as members can bring guests today it was nice to see so many juniors out.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 27, 2021)

Played Preston with a mate and his dad. Course was a little damp underfoot but better than expected, greens were immaculate with the exception of one or two where the birds had had a peck at them.

Took the blades out which was a ballsey move in 3 degrees 😂.

I had 14 shots to play with and, despite my best efforts to ruin the scorecard between 7 and 10 where I had 3 doubles, managed to come in 12 over.

Lost the split sixes on the last by trying a stupidly unnecessary flop shot and duffing it to end with a bogey.

Still, lovely to get out and the weather held off for the most part. Slightly dampened by the news that my mates missus tested positive for covid as we were playing.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 27, 2021)

Beautiful day at Dunbar today warm and sunny, decent 4bbb match, had 4 birdies, round in approx 1 over, partner round in level but we lost on 18 due to one of our opponents being round in 4 under, he seemed to hole putts from everywhere


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 27, 2021)

Dead still here today so it was warm out there (just as well after freezing thirty mile an hour wind gusts as I sat next to a football pitch in Aberdeen yesterday) - course was in fine nick and it was busy but pace of play was good. Hit the ball OK without ever looking likely to burn it up due to a putter that's stone cold. Just nice to be out there on a day with no wind - Booked to go out again at sunrise on Saturday morning when it's due to be a little more breezy.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 27, 2021)

Played my first round after three months off following surgery in September and I had a lot of fun out on the Old Course re-discovering golf with what is now a very stiff and clunky swing. There was some bad and some good but the highlight was birdie on 14 which was Driver, 8 iron to 5th fairway, 8 iron to 2 feet, putt. Not the first time I’ve birdied the hole but certainly the best 3 shots I’ve strung together to avoid Hell and convert the chance. One that will live long in the memory.

It was just lovely to be out again. No wind, a little damp and very mild for a winter round.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 28, 2021)

Played Brampton GC today… fab course, I was a member there for a while years ago but had forgotten how hilly it is (certainly compared to Silloth) A game of 2 halves… 2 over gross on the front 9, very steady, back 9 silly mistakes crept in resulting in 8 over (damn triple on 18 😩 silly!) so a 10 over 82 gross. Thoroughly enjoyable 4 ball with great banter 😊


The 8th hole, tricky par 4 from an elevated tee, onto an upside down bowl landing area, then across the dip onto a tough little green.


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 28, 2021)

Tough day, 34 pts in gales and driving rain, was good enough for 4th place.

Absolute horror show with the putter 3 putted 5 greens 38 putts in total 🤢


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 28, 2021)

83 blows for 44 points to win the comp. Nice end to the year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

Our Xmas day out at The Oxfordshire today - it was the same as always , a mud Bath bog , bleak with no character. Greens good though


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 29, 2021)

First time for many months, course closed all day.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2021)

Played 16 with a mate and his Son this afternoon - was gusting a hoolie!
Very steady by all 3 of us until Andy birdied a par 4 with 2 shots for 5 points...his Son wasn't best pleased..
Blobbed 10 after a mahoosive gust stalled my drive and it fell into a bunker and I couldn't play towards the green..
But still managed 35 points (+4) for the 16 holes, tied with Andy's Son and 2 points in front of Andy.
Reached our par 5 12th in 2 for the first time, thanks to the tailwind, missed the Eagle putt by a whisker.
Solid..just very solid play..
Most pleasing, so much so that I just might have to do it all again tomorrow.....and Friday.....and Saturday too....
Might have a rest on Sunday as its going to hurl it down with rain.....


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our Xmas day out at The Oxfordshire today - it was the same as always , a mud Bath bog , bleak with no character. Greens good though
		
Click to expand...

I bet the wind was interesting there....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I bet the wind was interesting there....

Click to expand...

😂😂 interesting is a word 

A par 5 at 490 was a driver and a 5 iron 

A par 4 at 400 was driver , 3 wood 9 iron 😂


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😂😂 interesting is a word

A par 5 at 490 was a driver and a 5 iron

A par 4 at 400 was driver , 3 wood 9 iron 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yep..I can go with that.
Our 100 yard 16th was a punched 8 iron - straight into the teeth of it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Yep..I can go with that.
Our 100 yard 16th was a punched 8 iron - straight into the teeth of it...
		
Click to expand...

We had a few par 3s over water , one was a GW for 125 yards and the one at 114 was a 7 iron 😂 - great fun though


----------



## Crow (Dec 29, 2021)

Out on my own late afternoon, so tried to hit a few 1 irons off the tee.
Let's just say that the first few were "poor" but on the 9th I hit a bullet into the wind that went just over 190 and on the next tee I hit a slight fade that went 220, which I was a lot more happy with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

Crow said:



			Out on my own late afternoon, so tried to hit a few 1 irons off the tee.
Let's just say that the first few were "poor" but on the 9th I hit a bullet into the wind that went just over 190 and on the next tee I hit a slight fade that went 220, which I was a lot more happy with.
		
Click to expand...

Brave as we all know how painful a thin one can be at this time of year and especially with a 1 iron. I remember the one I got to go with my Maxfli Australian blades. When you found the pea sized sweetspot it was a joy. Otherwise it was like taming an unbroken mare and could be a score card wrecker. Ego kept it in the bag far longer than it should have been as the 3 iron was much easier to hit and find a fairway with


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2021)

My course was closed for the third or fourth day running, but I literally haven't done a single thing except eat for the last week so I went down to Rickmansworth for a quick round on my own in the afternoon. 

Parred the first which is rare on that course, but blobbed the second thanks to three fats in the mud, so cancelled that par out straight away. Mainly bogeys after that though. Ended up shooting 84 for 32 points (16 on each nine), not too bad. Did well on the par 3s as I got three pars and one birdie - after a hybrid tee shot that was as close to a hole in one as I've ever been, about 8 inches right of the hole and hopped across a couple of inches closer. Putting was really good following my lesson last week. Holed a few lovely ones again, 28 putts total (but there was a blob in there as I mentioned). 

Weather was drizzly to start with but actually very warm after that, I ended up taking off my jumper and wishing I wasn't wearing a baselayer underneath! Got round in no time as well, 2 hours 18 minutes. Three two-balls let me play through, and I ended up joining up with another single I caught up for the last four holes, lovely feller named Jim. Pretty good day really!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2021)

Crow said:



			Out on my own late afternoon, so tried to hit a few 1 irons off the tee.
Let's just say that the first few were "poor" but on the 9th I hit a bullet into the wind that went just over 190 and on the next tee I hit a slight fade that went 220, which I was a lot more happy with.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the good old 1 iron !


----------



## Crow (Dec 29, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Ah, the good old 1 iron !
		
Click to expand...

This was the Petron, not the Ben Sayers that I took to H4H.  
I think the Petron also went to OF vs WS at Forest Pines once.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My course was closed for the third or fourth day running, but I literally haven't done a single thing except eat for the last week so I went down to Rickmansworth for a quick round on my own in the afternoon.

Parred the first which is rare on that course, but blobbed the second thanks to three fats in the mud, so cancelled that par out straight away. Mainly bogeys after that though. Ended up shooting 84 for 32 points (16 on each nine), not too bad. Did well on the par 3s as I got three pars and one birdie - after a hybrid tee shot that was as close to a hole in one as I've ever been, about 8 inches right of the hole and hopped across a couple of inches closer. Putting was really good following my lesson last week. Holed a few lovely ones again, 28 putts total (but there was a blob in there as I mentioned).

Weather was drizzly to start with but actually very warm after that, I ended up taking off my jumper and wishing I wasn't wearing a baselayer underneath! Got round in no time as well, 2 hours 18 minutes. Three two-balls let me play through, and I ended up joining up with another single I caught up for the last four holes, lovely feller named Jim. Pretty good day really!
		
Click to expand...

Forgot that I took a photo.. this close to a first hole in one. The search continues.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 30, 2021)

We played a 4 man scramble , 3 drives each to count .tough long course  Our combined h cap was 8 after adjustment , shot the lights out , made big putts and a chip in eagle ,
Shot -13 gross for -21 nett, we were nearly embarrased handing in the card it was that good .. we came 4th 😳
A combined h cap of 83/84 shot -8 off 16


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2021)

Just back from, what can only be described  as, a very good day at the office 
Playing gimmees with a good friend so no card going in...shame as I shot a 1 over gross 72..my best round at Ellesborough and my best of the year by some margin.
3 bogeys, 2 birdies and the rest pars...it was just one of those days when pretty much everything worked...even the bogeys were a matter of inches from being pars.
43 points for the stableford bunch....nett 64 for the rest..
Happy days...


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Forgot that I took a photo.. this close to a first hole in one. The search continues.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you repaired that pitch mark 😳🤣


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 30, 2021)

Played the front nine today with 2 clubs and a putter. 7 iron and pw. 5 pars, 1 double and 3 bogies for 20 points. Think I’m gonna take the woods out for 2021😵


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 30, 2021)

Played formby ladies with a couple of mates for the last knock of the year. Playing a split sixes format and giving 4 and 10 shots to the others.

Came out the blocks quickly with two birdies before a balls up on the 4th brought me back to level par. I was then stuck on a bit of a bogey train until the 10th which I birdied.

After that the wheels fell off. I think a lot of it was mental as I played a great shot on the par 3 12th to about 6ft, they both got down for a gross par which meant I ended up losing the hole with no points. It didn't help that it started raining either. 

Brilliant little course though and will definitely by back. Absolutely fantastic condition given the amount of rain the area has had the past. 24 hours as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Played the front nine today with 2 clubs and a putter. 7 iron and pw. 5 pars, 1 double and 3 bogies for 20 points. Think I’m gonna take the woods out for 2021😵
		
Click to expand...

It's always amazing when you see the scores at our 3 club comp, same as you 3 include a putter, guy last year shot his best ever score to win


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2021)

Grims Dyke was back open today. Went out this afternoon with my two usual mates. Started with a double bogey, as you do, but the front nine wasn't too bad overall as I managed three pars for 16 points out. Back nine started slowly but quietly turned into a pretty good round as I birdied the 14th and 18th for a 20 point back nine. Putting was brilliant, it has really clicked following my lesson over a week ago, and I only had 27 putts for the whole round, which is unprecedented for me. Driver was mostly excellent as well. 44 & 39 for a gross 83 and 36 points. Very happy with that!


----------



## IanM (Dec 30, 2021)

Nice round at Birkdale today.  No wind and bone dry underfoot.  Played very solid golf and won 6 &5... carried on to the end and had a great time.


I should add that Newport was in fact closed due to a week's unbroken rain and this round was in the Sim-room! 

Ho hum!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2021)

Managed to get out today. Course was closed yesterday and today was carry only. Nice to be playing and with a great group. However I was absolutely hanging by the 11th and had it been a horse race I'd have been pulled up. Also now got a massive hook, not only off the tee but with mid-short irons too. Given what has happened lately I can't complain too much. Putter was off too and wasted a few shots around the green so work to be done


----------



## BigPhil14 (Dec 31, 2021)

Not out on a course, but in the midst of trying to make a big winter swing change with less sway, more rotation and a shallower swing to try and get a more consistent contact with more compression.  Gradually seeing results, and my best purchase of 2021 was definitely a £20 tripod from amazon and a £7 video delay app which means I can watch back each swing in real time and see that it didn't look anything like it felt!!  Reviewed this evening and back off to the range tomorrow with renewed vigor to get my body to do what my mind is trying to tell it!  

Pleased how I ended up hitting the driver for the last 10 balls when I turned my brain off and hit it the furthest I have on the range, so hopefully a sign something is working!


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 31, 2021)

Managed to get round this morning, overall the course was in decent condition, bar a couple of holes.

Hit the ball pretty well given the damp ground, short game was much improved , starting to see the benefit of wedge work at the range. Struggled to club properly in the mid irons which was a bit frustrating though. 

Ended up with an 80, which is now starting to feel about an average round. Last 4 rounds have been 79,80,79,80 so ending the year quite well. If the cards had been in my hand my last 8 rounds would all be my counters in WHS which would see my handicap down at 14.3 rather than 16.2 so backing up that my game is heading in the right direction.


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2021)

Played on a wet course in windy conditions, nice to be out for last game of the year though.
Scored 30 points, not helped by a couple of last balls.


----------



## IainP (Dec 31, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Managed to get round this morning, overall the course was in decent condition, bar a couple of holes.

Hit the ball pretty well given the damp ground, short game was much improved , starting to see the benefit of wedge work at the range. Struggled to club properly in the mid irons which was a bit frustrating though.

Ended up with an 80, which is now starting to feel about an average round. Last 4 rounds have been 79,80,79,80 so ending the year quite well. If the cards had been in my hand my last 8 rounds would all be my counters in WHS which would see my handicap down at 14.3 rather than 16.2 so backing up that my game is heading in the right direction.
		
Click to expand...

Good consistency 👍  What CR are you playing on? (Surprised your guesstimate wasn't lower)


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 31, 2021)

IainP said:



			Good consistency 👍  What CR are you playing on? (Surprised your guesstimate wasn't lower)
		
Click to expand...

Just rechecked and I wasn’t quite right with saying my last 8 scores would be counters as there are two older scores that would be in there instead. Re-did the maths and it would be down to 13.8.

Par is 69, but the CR is 66. So whilst it’s a relatively “easy” course, still a bit of a challenge to drive the handicap down.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 31, 2021)

Just 9 of us in the Fiddle, 3 balls and 2 scores to count. Ended up with 66 from 15 holes which we played and I had 4 birdies in a 2 over gross. Happy days and won the Money


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 31, 2021)

Got a message from work late morning to say 'just finish when you want to' so booked a tee time and headed out - on arrival at the first tee right on time I saw that someone was just teeing off - strange I thought as there was nobody booked for half an hour before me. Briefly thought about asking if he had a reservation and then decided I'm not in a hurry and only going to play nine so why bother and waited till he was on the green before teeing off.

He was slow which turned out to be good as it reminded me to slow down over the ball and not rush my shots - which led to me hitting it well.

Round in 39 shots for nine holes, never holed a putt of any length and was in two bunkers so reasonably pleased with that.

It was misty out there (fair bit more than it appears in these pics but also 9° C and no wind at all so I was overdressed wearing Craghoppers lined winter trousers and a hoodie.

Out again at sunrise tomorrow morning - similar temperature but a decent breeze forecast.



First green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links.



15th green Ashludie course, Monifieth Links, photographed from 5th tee.



Reflection in a puddle on the 8th fairway, Ashludie Course, Monifieth Links


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 31, 2021)

I didn’t so much play today, as swing a club down the range, the first time I have swung a club in just over three months.

Even though the results were largely horrific, boy, did it feel good!!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Played Silloth. It was a touch on the breezy side. 8pts out, 20 back with a blob. Easy to guess which hole I blobbed 🤦‍♂️ 

I even managed to win a few quid. 
Loved it 👍🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2021)

Carry only like yesterday. I really struggled to get round and bailed today after nine. Back sore and feeling tired after recent illness and really want to play over the weekend so no point pushing. Course was really wet so didn't feel I was missing much


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

I managed to squeeze in 7 holes in the last hour and a bit of daylight.  And as I walked to the 18th green in the dying embers of the light of 2021 - almost in the dark; unable to see where my two balls had finished, and with clubhouse in darkness as it had closed for the year…I reflected on how fortunate I am to be able to be a member of my excellent traditional golf club, playing a lovely track with a great friendly and all welcoming membership…and today playing these 7 holes pretty much as well as I can.  

So filled with feelings of optimism, I wish all here the very best golfing and golfing good fortune in 2022.  May it be a better year for us all.


----------



## DRW (Dec 31, 2021)

Booked up last minute last night for today, bets the other option work! Trip out for the last day of the year, how warm.  Did for the first time a nine hole scorecard, shot 41 in the wind, was happy with and a scorer for handicap i think, system shows whs 9.5 scoring diff.

Loving the new sandy waste areas on 8th/9th/10th, new bunkers on 8th and on 14th.(big pictures on double clicking them, them again once opened)


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2021)

Played a 4bbb matchplay England v India today

A bit damp out there but I hit the ball better than I did for most of the season, 9 pars playing off 18 just hope I remember how to do it next year - well at least on Sunday!


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 31, 2021)

Had a couple of decent rounds in tough conditions this week (74 and 72). Spent a few hours today at a range with Top Tracer going through the yardages. How does everyone find the accuracy from said tracker? It had trouble picking up a lot of my best drives.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 1, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Had a couple of decent rounds in tough conditions this week (74 and 72). Spent a few hours today at a range with Top Tracer going through the yardages. How does everyone find the accuracy from said tracker? It had trouble picking up a lot of my best drives.
		
Click to expand...

I think it varies from range to range to be honest, not sure how given they're all using the same equipment but it certainly seems that way. 

My local one seems pretty on the money for anything up to about 160 yards. But its useless for my drives, I have to absolutely button one to get it over 200 yards which isn't my on course experience at all, I can see the ball go over/through the fence at 220 yards and on screen it'll be 190 yards carry or suchlike. 

Conversely the Penrith one I visited once had me hitting 180 yard 8 irons and over 300 yard carry driver 😂.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 1, 2022)

davemc1 said:



			Played Silloth. It was a touch on the breezy side. 8pts out, 20 back with a blob. Easy to guess which hole I blobbed 🤦‍♂️

I even managed to win a few quid.
Loved it 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Would it lucky 13 by any chance 🤔


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 1, 2022)

Out at sunrise for first 18 holes of 2022, lovely out there though there was a decent breeze. We were meant to be first out but there was a pair in front of us, apart from that we were the only people on the course for the first four or five holes. As we played the 6th we saw a six ball coming down the second but there really weren't a lot of people out playing.

One thing I noticed quickly was that with the greenkeepers being off today the bunkers hadn't been raked - I've got a new appreciation for the work they do in the mornings now.

Generally OK round, some good and some not so good - loose score was somewhere in the 80s.



Approach to 8th green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



10th green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



Looking down the 13th from the 10th green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links



14th green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links with sun breaking through and the big pitch mark repairer



Chip to 15th green, Ashludie course, Monifieth Links

Loved it out there, Happy New Year folks


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 1, 2022)

Went on the course with some clubs for the first time in a week,  was pretty ropy, esp putting. Greens are still amazing though. Was a decent day weather wise, no wind and about 9 deg, though I felt freezing all the way round and could just not get warm. Mind I had been n my last night shift. Playing in a 3 man team comp tomorrow,  I've low expectations though 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2022)

Out with the Fragster - very quiet course, was expecting it to be busy...
Exceedingly average front 9, the swing from Thursday has disappeared and I'm  back  to the ropey old one....
15 out - plenty over..could have been worse..
Found my game on the 10th...2 over coming home for 20 points and a total of 35.
Index up by half a shot but no change to the number of shots I get..
I'll let Fragger fill you in on his day - suffice to say I'm losing interest in WHS.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice to get out on New Years Day and we certainly picked the best time weather wise although it was very windy and we had a bit of rain.

Started off like an express train birdie on the first, first time ever, and par on the 2nd, had 10 points after 3 holes, then a couple of bad holes followed by a recovery 
Finished the front 9 with 20 to @Imurg  on 15.

Started the back 9 badly with a hooked par 3 drive onto the road, , but then a run of 5 x 3 pointers to reach 36 with 2 holes left
Finished with 40 against 35 for little chubby bro
2 blobs as well, left so many out there, but putted really well

We both put cards in and @Imurg reckons my index will come down by .5 but won’t affect the number of shots I get. 

Put in another 40 point card a couple of weeks ago, which again didn’t affect my number of shots

Under the old system, I’d have been cut 2.4 by now

Still got to be happy with a win. Starting the new year with a boom 💥


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2022)

Do we have a thread entitled "I took the clubs for a walk but shouldn't have bothered" or is it just this one?


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 1, 2022)

Only the back 9 as the weather was rubbish, 39 for 19 points. 10th green caught me out being much slower than expected and 3 putted. 3 putted 13 too :/


----------



## IanM (Jan 1, 2022)

Played Newport this morning.    Won 5 and 4 in a fourball.  Played very solid.  New G425 driver working well and the  410 5 wood will stay in the bag !

Really good to be out on the course


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 1, 2022)

Out with HiD for 9 holes that ended up being 11 as we went 1-3 then 11-18.
2 over again and won 2 & 1.
Course drying with trollies allowed today, hope we miss the rain as have 110 for Shotgun start at 9.00 tomorrow morning


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2022)

Just 12 holes with a couple of mates before the drizzle increased as it got darker…and a very encouraging level gross front nine then just one dropped before we were done.  Just steady, consistent, no-nonsense.  I even managed to chuck in a couple of careless three putts 🙄

One of the guys reflected and compared my play today with when he’d played with me a couple of years back and I was a very miserable and confused golfer, deep in Shankland and feeling like jacking it all in.  Chalk and Cheese.

So to anyone currently where I have been, have hope.  Get a lesson or two.  Then practice what your told.  Back then I never thought I’d ever get (back) to where I am today.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 1, 2022)

Great start to the New Year with 23pts going out & 21 back......  4pts ahead of next man.....  see if I can repeat that on Mondays Seniors & maybe even cut out the 3 putt on the 4th.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 1, 2022)

Played seaford head today... And was level par after the front 9 (that's a first for me, having only played to par on the back 9 of wellshurst twice in 2021).

The wind picked up for the afternoon and made it more challenging, but finished +6 (77) off a handicap of 9.

Great start to 2022 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2022)

Played the normal Saturday roll up. Hit the ball nicely but couldn't chip so scoring 36 was real bonus. One of my PP's had 40 and won and he was good value for that


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 1, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Played seaford head today... And was level par after the front 9 (that's a first for me, having only played to par on the back 9 of wellshurst twice in 2021).

The wind picked up for the afternoon and made it more challenging, but finished +6 (77) off a handicap of 9.

Great start to 2022 👍
		
Click to expand...

Did you enjoy the 18th hole?


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 1, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Did you enjoy the 18th hole?
		
Click to expand...

I did, amazing views as always.... Lots and lots of walkers and dog walkers however.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 1, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			I did, amazing views as always.... Lots and lots of walkers and dog walkers however.
		
Click to expand...

That's the downside of that course.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 1, 2022)

First time out for 10 weeks.  Was worried about where my drive on the first would go.  Shouldn’t of been as my first four drives were straight with good distance.  It was the short game that let me down, and where I need to spend my time practicing over the next few months, but was only one over my handicap after the nine holes.  A decent start to the year.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunday stableford this morning, very slightly shorter course with a couple of temp greens. 

Could not get off the tee well, driver was terrible and after hitting one OOB on our 4th hole it didn’t come out of the bag again (new driver is looking more appealing as I had just lost confidence with this one, although I know it’s my swing that’s the cause). Short game and putting kept the score reasonable and ended up with 35 points, gross 84. 

Winter golf is here though, as someone had 48 points 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2022)

3 man team comp this morning, we were 1st off and though the forecast was good we arrived on the tee just as it started to lash it down, pretty windy as well. So we bogeyed the first two holes, then it cleared and was a nice morning.. tye group behind either didn't turn up or waited for it to clear before going off as there was no one in sight until we got to the 4th green. I doubt we will be in the running we were net 62, me off 3, Slow dave off 1 and our higher handicap off 13, who alas wasn't I n a single hole again.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 2, 2022)

First game since September for me today. Struck it surprisingly well and scored okay, although having been inactive for several months I ran out of steam midway through the back nine.

I’m going to ache like a bugger tomorrow but I don’t care. Although some here may say I’m anything but normal, and never could be, it’s the first time for some time I’ve felt like I’ve got my life back.

Bring on the rest of 2022 😎


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2022)

Golf seemed relatively easy yesterday. Today was a real struggle for 29 points. Every time I made par (net birdie and 3 points) I'd chuck a bad hole for 1 point. Putting still off even with a change of flat stick. Getting so scared of chipping


----------



## Wilson (Jan 2, 2022)

Only 13 holes open today, played very solidly the whole way, one duff chip into a bunker was a lowlight, but knocked the bunker shot close to save par. A couple of wayward drives towards the end cost me a couple of shots, but I’d already dispatched my pp 4&3 by then.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 2, 2022)

Played in a Green Tee Greensomes competition at Silloth ⛳️ today in easily a 3-4 club wind - very challenging, even on the shorter course but great fun 💨🏌🏻‍♂️ We scraped a respectable 41 points - 17 out (into the wind)(with 1 NR 😣) and 24 back (wind with) Happy New Year 🥳


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 2, 2022)

I got absolutely soaked for first six holes but played very well.
Then the rain stopped and I just could not get warm.
Course was very wet and needs a rest from footfall for a bit imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I got absolutely soaked for first six holes but played very well.
Then the rain stopped and I just could not get warm.
Course was very wet and needs a rest from footfall for a bit imo.
		
Click to expand...

I got wet on the 12th. One of those where you get the waterproofs on and it eases off and then comes back down heavily so back on with waterproofs. Our back nine is looking churned in places and I think we definitely need to go to carry only, even if that means some won't be able to play and ideally close the back nine. Any damage getting done now will take a long time to recover and I'd rather take the hit now for a better course come March


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I got wet on the 12th. One of those where you get the waterproofs on and it eases off and then comes back down heavily so back on with waterproofs. Our back nine is looking churned in places and I think we definitely need to go to carry only, even if that means some won't be able to play and ideally close the back nine. Any damage getting done now will take a long time to recover and I'd rather take the hit now for a better course come March
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree 
I am having a few weeks off.
Never had so much mud on my ball as today.
The water has nowhere to go as the ponds are all full.
A few five clubs carry only comps if they won’t close it would help.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 2, 2022)

Christmas Swindle, albeit belated, today. Normally a 12 handicap, but play off 7 in that swindle. Shot 30 points, which with as much mud and slip underfoot I was happy with. Even happier, I won a nearest the pin for the first time in years.
Putting was terrible, as I couldn't bring myself to hit things hard enough, and left so much short. Two or three birdie putts became bogeys, but it's not the time of year to worry about putting.
However, the new swing seems to be working, but work still to do as it's not yet set. However, I'm moving into 2022 with a good bit of confidence.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I agree
I am having a few weeks off.
Never had so much mud on my ball as today.
The water has nowhere to go as the ponds are all full.
A few five clubs carry only comps if they won’t close it would help.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking of giving it a rest too. It's killing my chipping and pitching off the mud. Destroying my confidence and finding it impossible to make good contact regularly of wet muddy lies.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thinking of giving it a rest too. It's killing my chipping and pitching off the mud. Destroying my confidence and finding it impossible to make good contact regularly of wet muddy lies.
		
Click to expand...

I've decided to give up playing stablefords in January and maybe Feb. Swindle play means pick and place everywhere which is far better for winter golf. There's bits of our course that have very little grass in the rough, and mud balls are commonplace. Just don't see the point in trying to win a comp that will be a lottery and more likely negatively affect my handicap.
I've got a mens' pairs match and a mixed pairs match next two weekends, then a swindle, then hosting two guests, so will be playing, just not wasting money on comps.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 2, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I agree
I am having a few weeks off.
Never had so much mud on my ball as today.
The water has nowhere to go as the ponds are all full.
A few five clubs carry only comps if they won’t close it would help.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I got wet on the 12th. One of those where you get the waterproofs on and it eases off and then comes back down heavily so back on with waterproofs. Our back nine is looking churned in places and I think we definitely need to go to carry only, even if that means some won't be able to play and ideally close the back nine. Any damage getting done now will take a long time to recover and I'd rather take the hit now for a better course come March
		
Click to expand...

It is tricky at this time of year. We'd a big shotgun today  and in the past it would have been carry only but that would have potentially put a lot of people off and as it was due to go off at (.00 I made the decision to allow them. In reality only 21 people used trolleys which is great from our members and will mean even with another 4 mm of rain this afternoon the course should be able to take trolleys again as we have a big mixed comp that was cancelled before Xmas .

Yes there areas that are worse than ideal but they aren't really in play , so with a new Course Manager starting this week , with a very modern approach to greenkeeping  I'm sure we will be able to remediate them or extend some pathways . Also keen to explore with him in wet times missing out first 2 holes to give them a rest and other alternatives .


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2022)

Grims Dyke back to being closed again. Went to Rickmansworth with my usual two mates. It wasn't supposed to rain until 2 or 3 so I thought we'd get plenty of dry golf in from our 12:20 tee time. First mistake.

Parred the first two holes, the 2nd with a 130 yard up and down. Should have left it there. The rain started after that and basically didn't stop for the rest of the round. It turns out my 'waterproof' bucket hat isn't all that waterproof. Second mistake. On the 6th hole I got my 7 wood out, hit a decent shot but the shaft snapped and splintered into a hundred pieces so that was interesting. (Also explains where I got the metal splinter from in my thumb after Top Golf yesterday.) After 7 holes we were fed up of waiting behind a four ball of seemingly beginners in the pouring rain so we skipped ahead to the 10th. Weather was utterly miserable, the ground was pure mud in places so if you missed the green you were finished for that hole basically. I still felt I played as well as could be expected. Ended up with 29 points for 16 holes. I would say I've had worse days but then I've never destroyed a club that I loved and also got drenched at the same time before, so the jury is out.

One of those days when you ask yourself why you do it. 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2022)

Out 2nd on the front 9 this morning - bloody good job too..the place was heaving when we left and it took over 2 hours for the back 9 ( less than 90 minutes for the front).
Safe to say I started well...7 pars on the bounce..then threw in a double but birdied 9 for +1 and 21 points.
And then we hit the queue.....waiting on every shot, it was sheer numbers. As we don't have a booking system and you just turn up it was obvious as we came off the 9th that the back was going to be slow.
It messed with my rhythm for a bit but 17 points and +5 wasn't too bad a return....
Small cut back to 6.7 but no change to the number of shots....

Fragger managed 33, so not bad considering the windy conditions


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jan 3, 2022)

Played 18 this morning for the first time in a while, shot 101 which is my best round since starting in May......but can't help but feel annoyed with 3 x 3-putts and 5 penalties/lost balls. Also finding short-game really challenging at the minute and duffing more chips, not sure if that's mud-related or just me going through a bad patch.

I guess I shouldnt grumble as I am getting better, but just feel like that could easily have been 5-7 shots better without some silly errors and decisions. Live and learn.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2022)

Went for a game at Tain this morning, course very busy, waited on every tee till the 11th tee then could see that there was a 4 hole gap in front the 4 ball holding everyone up. In front of us was a 3 ball, we were a 4 and in front of them a 4 that has lost pace with the field. We cut across to the 14th tee. Cold out there as well, I had 5 layers on and was still cold, there was a guy in a group behind wearing a short sleeve shirt, he might have been a geordie though.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 3, 2022)

Out for a hit this afternoon - fair bit chillier than it's been for the last week but despite it pouring rain here overnight and this morning the course was in very good nick.

Ball didn't appear to be flying particularly well which I put down to it being cold so after the first couple of holes I took an extra club for all approach shots - it was a good move as I was putting for birdies on the next five holes - putter is stone cold at the moment though and I didn't hole any of them despite the greens being in good nick and quite quick. Out in 38 without ever hitting a spectacular shot or holing a putt.

Back nine was looking very mediocre with just a par 3 (at the 12th - the only decent putt I holed all day was to rescue par here) to break a run of 5s from the 10th to 15th (nasty double bogey at 14 in that run), and having missed the green at 16 by 15 yards, short and rightish I was kind of resigned to a score in the low 80s. Decided to bump and run the shot with a hybrid as pin was over a knob/bank/hump on the right of the green and aimed well right of the flag reckoning the slope would bring it back towards the flag - didn't hit it cleanly or on the line I wanted but "thought that will be ok at least I've got it over the bank" - put club back in the bag and took the few steps to the green - and realised quickly that the ball had gone into the hole - first birdie of the year.

That changed my view on the round massively and two fives would mean my first round in the 70s in over a year - Two more fairways hit, two more greens in regulation and two more two putts and I'd shot a 77 in a round which never on the back nine until that fluke bump and run at 16 ever felt like being under 80 - it's a strange game sometimes.



15th Ashludie course, Monifieth Links


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2022)

Started great with a birdie then two pars, but on the fourth I shanked one into an unplayable lie and had to take a drop, made a treble.
Things went downhill after that and I finished on 31 points.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 3, 2022)

Delayed Xmas Mixed comp today and 10 teams of 4 each with it being carry only. But oh so slow behind the group in front, 2 hours 45 mins for the F9 , thankfully Comp was only 13 holes , had 3 birdies 2 of which were 2's but alas no 2's today in the comp


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 4, 2022)

77 blows today at bootle. In a day when it all went pretty much to plan. It’s blows my mind how people shoot this and less every week. Suppose if I wanna make it on the seniors, I best get used to going low 😆


----------



## Slab (Jan 4, 2022)

Had my best round in over a year yesterday (87) & first time I've broke 90 for a while too 
Took driver out the night before (it was misbehaving at range that day) and put 3w back in (only ever carry one or the other) and hit 11/12 fairways (the other one being in 1st cut)  

I also only hit irons off any fairway for my 2nd and 3rd shots (I took the hybrid & 5w out the bag too) 
Hit the 5I better than ever before, easily matching the hybrid so didn't lose out on distance 

With only 9 regular clubs, and my rock club, the bag looked kinda empty but i'll repeat the set up next time to see what happens


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2022)

davemc1 said:



			77 blows today at bootle. In a day when it all went pretty much to plan. It’s blows my mind how people shoot this and less every week. Suppose if I wanna make it on the seniors, I best get used to going low 😆
		
Click to expand...

Just need to equal or beat it at Silloth now 👍


----------



## AliMc (Jan 4, 2022)

Couldn't get a game at Dunbar today, 5 of us wanting to play and only one time so I missed out, played with my mate at Craigielaw 8:10 started in the gloom, it was windy and very cold, knocked it round in about 76 helped by a 3 under 3,3,3,4 finish, course ok but greens not anything near as good as Dunbar, back to sunny dunny for a game Thursday morning 😎


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 4, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Just need to equal or beat it at Silloth now 👍
		
Click to expand...

I’m an optimist not delusional mate 😆 👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2022)

davemc1 said:



			I’m an optimist not delusional mate 😆 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Keep it in play off the tee, nudge a 2nd shot down the fairaway on the 5's, avoid a car crash on 13 and its achievable 

Obviously also depends on a nice windless day....


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 4, 2022)

A second good round of +4 gets a second win in 2 outings gets me a general play cut of 1.2 . , playing well so chuffed .. 



Reality will resume shortly no doubt


----------



## chico (Jan 4, 2022)

First outing in about six weeks today on a frozen solid course on winter greens. The highlight was my shot to the first, 3 iron 270 yards. Downhill on fairways like concrete but will be using it for any discussions on distance you can hit the ball on future threads. 🥶😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 5, 2022)

Lots of golf played over the xmas holidays!

Handicap Index down to a new all time low of 15.8! Very happy!

Baby boy due any day so I made the most of it!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 5, 2022)

Out early this morning. Course pretty frozen. A few of the tee boxes felt very slippy, and contributed to a couple of duffed drives. Played ok though, 86 blows, happy enough with that.


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2022)

Course was frozen this morning but luckily not too windy.

Hard to judge how frozen the greens and approaches were, that's my excuse for a terrible round of golf anyway, 10 points out and 10 points back.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 6, 2022)

It was freezing, windy, snow started and we had 14 holes of it. My fingers have just started feeling warm. Balls dropped onto practice green only had a stimp/ bounce factor of five bounces.
It was one of the most enjoyable rounds I have had for months. Me and a playing Partner. His MIL passed away before Christmas. We righted the worlds wrongs. Laughed, apologised for crap situations we are in. Took the mickey. Laughed at course conditions and after 14 holes came into the 19th with our batteries fully recharged. It was fantastic


----------



## AliMc (Jan 6, 2022)

We only managed 3 holes today due to the wind picking up and sleet showers blowing across the course, ground was pretty solid too, still started 5,4,3 didn't look like clearing up so coffee and a bacon roll seemed like the best idea !


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2022)

Millionaires golf today, I just can't think why! 
Okay, it was a bit cold. It was -1ºC as I pulled in to the car park.
Had a great time, hit some great shots, hit some shockers.
Me and my bro beat our mates 2&1 with a good birdie putt on 17th.
A great afternoon.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 6, 2022)

Nipped out for 4 holes at lunch (in the snow) I must be keen.  2 over through 4


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2022)

Played the back 9 solo first thing....wow that was cold at first....
Carry only so took 4w, 4h, 6,8, PW, 54 and putter.....
Shot +2.....
Anyone wanna buy a driver, hybrid, 5,7,9 50 and 58...?


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jan 8, 2022)

Played Cleeve Hill with a mate today, my word that was an experience! 40mph winds, p*ssing rain, mist and fog.....but what a great day. Shot my best score thus far, finally breaking 100 (98). Onwards and up(down?)wards!


----------



## Junior (Jan 9, 2022)

Only 12 holes open but won the texas scramble yesterday, got a two (bizarrely there was only 1), so got a bumper pro shop payday !!!!

Struck the ball amazing and putted like a god.  I holed 4 x 15/20 footers and a couple of tricky 6 footers to boot.  Greens were slow because of the rain so you could just hit them with pace at the hole.   In my head that's how I'm going to putt in the first medal of the Summer but in my heart I know the flat stick will turn into a snake by then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2022)

35 points when a sub-handicap round was there for the taking. Happy with the driver but everything else slightly off but managed to get it round (mostly)


----------



## AliMc (Jan 9, 2022)

Nice day at Dunbar, not too much wind and only a couple of very light showers, only a 3 ball so kept a gp score, flopped my 3rd at the 1st into the burn in front of the green for a double bogey 7 then played level par for a 2 over 73, probably a 0.6 cut to hi coming, down to 5.0


----------



## GG26 (Jan 9, 2022)

First full round in eleven weeks.

Front nine abysmal (8 pts), back nine was a bit of everything, including two birdies (18pts)!


----------



## SyR (Jan 9, 2022)

Went back to range today to hit some more balls with my new irons. Really happy with the feel of the PXG 0311's.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 9, 2022)

3 club competition today at Leighton Buzzard for the Captain's Drive In, only 12 holes due to the wet weather.

I used a 4 hybrid, PW and a putter. 3 birdies, 1 blob and 28 points gave me the victory - and my name on the honours board! My first ever club competition win and I am over the moon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			3 club competition today at Leighton Buzzard for the Captain's Drive In, only 12 holes due to the wet weather.

I used a 4 hybrid, PW and a putter. 3 birdies, 1 blob and 28 points gave me the victory - and my name on the honours board! My first ever club competition win and I am over the moon.






Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Congratulations
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2022)

Last qualifying round of our Winter League division today, 4BBB Stableford.
We knew we needed a decent round but couldn't get it going on the front nine with 16 points, finished with 36 points and thought we'd blown it but checking all the results we might have snuck into the KO stage in last qualifying place.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 12, 2022)

Pretty memorable round for me this morning in our seniors stableford.

Started fairly ordinarily but birdied our par 3 6th, after a couple early pars. The fun began on the 10th, (after a blob on the 9th following an OOB tee shot (by all of 4 inches!)). The 10th is a par 5 and after a poor pitch I left myself off the green with a chip for a point. Almost didn't bother hitting it but glad I did as it rolled across the green and fell into the hole.

On the 12th I was just off the green and elected to putt, with the ball lipping out but leaving an easy par.

On the 13th I chipped in from about 4 yards off the green for par.

On the Par 5 15th I chipped in from a similar distance to eagle .

Ended up with 40 points - waiting for the final results, but what was most remarkable for me was chipping in on 3 holes, and almost doing it a 4th time(as a 15 indexer ). Think I chipped in 3 times in 2021, playing 2-3 times a week.

I think I had 20 putts for the entire round today. Funny thing is that I wasn't as happy with my driving today.....if only I could get it all to work at the same time!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2022)

Conditions at the course similar to yesterday's with the exception of the fog..so, as I could see more than 30 feet in front of my nose I thought I'd better get out for 9 or risk being called names again....
Carry only so just a half set again.
+1 on the back 9 for 21 points including a kick in birdie at the most difficult hole on the course...
Little breeze so not feeling too cold.
Struck the ball well...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 13, 2022)

Interesting to say the least, 5 birdies and the rest was an exhibition of ploughing 🤣🥺

1st game of the year so nice to be out but swung the club like a clown.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 13, 2022)

Glorious weather for it, 83 with 1 lost ball, a duffed chip and 3 3 putts. The greens are so hard to read at the moment although I’m leaving long putts way too short. Driver only woke up on the 13th, only 1 fairway up until then. Nearly a year on since my lesson on irons / approach play and I’ve grooved that swing good and proper now, looking forward to loads of GIR’s. Short game leaves a great deal to be desired. 

4 FIR, 9 GIR, 37 putts!

Heavenly out there though…


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 13, 2022)

Wonderful day out there today. Went down to the coast to play Eastbourne Downs and bar a few rough patches here and there you won't find much better value around given the £22 green fee! 6 pars, 6 bogeys and some abominations resulted in a very pleasing 38 points to start the year. Although the highlight was definitely crunching a 4 iron off the tee on the 7th with an audience after we were waved through!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Had a lesson weds night re driver and it went very well indeed. During the warm up I had never hit my irons so well. Lesson with the driver very good. The swing between irons and driver more or less the same swing but a few changes on hitting the Ball with the driver “ on the up”.
So I played yesterday and my driving again was iffy. 5 were very good but the rest were nothing to talk about. A few were rammel. It felt as if I was over swinging on the backswing and losing control ( does that make sense) I went for a 3/4 swing and nailed a few. But my Tee shots on the par threes were excellent. One was 4 ft from the pin, beaten by a Pp who put it 2 ft and another 8ft from pin which won me £7.50. Both shots were 145-150 yds. Why can I nail irons and driver is iffy? The lesson and ball striking on the driver lesson was excellent. 
I had to laugh. One of our holes, 8th. There’s a dead oak tree in the middle of the fairway 220 yds away. That was my target expecting it to fade to the right. It ended up 5ft behind this bloody great tree.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 14, 2022)

Absolutely glorious weather here today and I escaped my 'work from home' desk this afternoon and took a wander on Monifieth Medal - hadn't played the course over the winter and was interested to see how it was, in very good nick. Played 12 holes, largely good suff but I'm not holing any putts at the moment - nice walk though - and did I mention the weather was beautiful 



Approach to the 4th



Obligatory train passing the 5th green



Another pic of the 5th showing the bunkering on the left of the green



New bunkers to front left of 17th green



Nice to play the course in the winter when all the rough has died down


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 14, 2022)

36 points today but not good enough in the swindle. Sunny on the south coast though so managed a couple of holes in just a ‘T’ shirt.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 14, 2022)

Played 4 over lunch, lovely day for it today.  Two doubles & two pars, so not classic golf but great to get some lunch golf in


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 14, 2022)

-4 when I got to the club and white over but main greens 😁. Although playing into them is very interesting. 
New Course manager got us on all grass tees and pretty much off the yellow blocks so course playing mega long. 
2 from 4 to count and we cam 4th with 69, 72 winning it. 
Good to be out 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2022)

Just 44 balls down the range with a 7i.

Spraying clubhead with athletes foot spray before each shot; taking my time getting feel of what I want my position at strike to feel like; checking ball strike position mark on clubhead after each. 

I’m looking to build my understanding of what a centre-to-toe strike feels like with my new irons ; and more importantly what a centre-to-heel one feels like.  Because I can hit an OK shot with a C2H strike but I want none of them, as for me these are the killers.  I must build feedback that warns me if my striking has drifted heel side of centre.  When it does I have to keep working on the basics that keep me ’safe’.

Plus I just MUST be striking the ball toe side of centre, I don’t care how thin I hit it when I do.  Indeed right off the toe is OK for me as it tells me I’m getting my swing O2I.

Of the 44?  Well I’m guessing 80% were what I’m after, and only 2 or 3 were getting dangerously close to the hosel.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 14, 2022)

Got out early this morning,  it chilly and some frost but it was a lovely morning. Only played 9 holes as I needed to be in work for a meeting, but was hitting the ball really well. Drives were straight and long leaving some relatively simple approach shots, putts were pretty tricky with the hard ground. Think I was 6 over, without ever getting into trouble and a couple of tap in bogeys so all in all pretty good.




Had a lesson in the afternoon, continuing on the same theme as previous lesson as we try to straighten my path out rather than being too far from the inside. A couple of months ago I was consistently coming 8-10 degrees from the inside, that’s down to 1-3 now so giving me a much better ball flight. Ball striking feels in a completely different world to how it was 12 months ago.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 14, 2022)

Nipped out for 8 holes whilst running errands this afternoon. Didnt play too horrendously but putting was a lottery given the state of the greens at the moment, very wooly and bobbly so didn't take too much from them.

Spent quite a bit of time recently on my wedges - understanding my shot types and yardages, and also around the greens as well. It seems to be paying dividends.

Got an Open at Kirkby Lonsdale on Sunday but had forgotten that I'd said yes to playing rugby the say before. Only 3rd game since jan 2020 so I'm not sure I'll actually be able to swing a club come Sunday morning  😂


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 15, 2022)

18 holes, frozen course pros comp betterball, 47 points!  Best I’ve played in a long time.  Individually I’d have got 42pts.  Been well worth all the winter practice


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 15, 2022)

1 over today, 1 birdie and 2 bogeys. Highlight was on the 6th. Great drive up the middle, then shanked a 6 iron approach over the hedge towards the 15th green. Hit a provisional on to the green. Found the first ball which was about 50 yards from the 6th green which I proceeded to knock onto the green and about 10 feet from the hole. Then knocked in the putt for a par 4😂


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 15, 2022)

Only played 10 as we couldn’t get off until one and the course was jammed due to delayed starts from the fog.  Was only really interested in taking the new driver and 3w for a walk, presently surprised. 10 over for 10 was crap, but the walk was nice and the clubs are good so who cares.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2022)

Fog and frozen greens and swinging like a muppet. Bad day and not in a good mood


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fog and frozen greens and swinging like a muppet. *Bad day and not in a good mood*

Click to expand...

Fulham won.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 15, 2022)

Team through to semi final of the County Scratch Winter team comp. 
2 points behind oppos and 15 holes down but at home , 1st pair won 5&4 we won 4&3 and last pair won 3&2.
Thought frozen greens would negate home advantage but didn't in the end 😉😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2022)

Slime said:



			Fulham won. 

Click to expand...

Indeed but my mood wasn't helped putting my phone on to see us 1-0 and then 2-1 down. Worked out in the end. Unlike my game


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2022)

First time weilding a club (at the driving range) since before winter festival and what a crock of poo.
Had a few unmentionables and they were the good shots


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 15, 2022)

10/13 fairways, 10 greens in regulation and couldn’t putt to save my life… torturous! 

Drove the ball so well, the 3 missed fairways were more unlucky than real misses, irons were the best I’ve hit them for a very long time. 4 iron from 195 on the 14th to about 10 feet and then 3 putted, humiliating! 9i on the par 3 10th to 3 feet and missed the 2. FFS!

83 that could have been sub 80 very easily with a Luke warm putter, I just couldn’t hit the putts hard enough no matter what I tried.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 15, 2022)

Played the front nine and a few of the back nine on the Ashludie this afternoon - in total contrast to yesterday it was very cold out there, even with no wind to speak of - not sure when I'll get out again - football is back this week which will get in the way massively. Think I may head to the range at St Andrews Links in midweek.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 15, 2022)

Giving 19 shots to a couple in their 70s, my lady partner and I managed a 3&2 win in the quarter final of the winter greensomes knockout. Highlight for me was my 6 iron on the 170 yard par 3 13th. We'd just lost the 12th to drop to 2 up and I flushed the tee shot to 5 foot. Happy days!
Lessons are paying off and I'm expecting good things when the ground is better and the lies are better and it's a bit bloody warmer!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 16, 2022)

Played  a winter league 4bbb qualifier today, best 3 scores from 5 rounds to count  we carded a 48 points to win the comp and virtually guarantee to qualify for the knockout stage

Highlight of the day was a slam dunk eagle at the par 5 10th, 95 yards with my 50° gap wedge


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 16, 2022)

Breaking
Mega Gloat Post Incoming Alert
🙄


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2022)

Well.....today I beat Golf....with the half set again
10 fairways in regulation
13 Greens in regulation 
3 birdies (all the par 3s on the back 9)
14 pars
1 bogey.
69 shots
46 stableford points.
2 slightly poor drives but recovered for par both times
2 missed putts - a 9 footer on the 5th and a 15 footer on the last. And either of those are missable anytime....
Just about as good as I could have played....
And Fragger did OK too...37 points
On the 11th hole I was level par and he was only 2 points behind me....but the Old Bugger got tired and melted away.
Bloody love this game!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well.....today I beat Golf....with the half set again
10 fairways in regulation
13 Greens in regulation
3 birdies (all the par 3s on the back 9)
14 pars
1 bogey.
69 shots
46 stableford points.
2 slightly poor drives but recovered for par both times
2 missed putts - a 9 footer on the 5th and a 15 footer on the last. And either of those are missable anytime....
Just about as good as I could have played....
And Fragger did OK too...37 points
On the 11th hole I was level par and he was only 2 points behind me....but the Old Bugger got tired and melted away.
Bloody love this game!
		
Click to expand...

Very acceptable, well done. 😋😋


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well.....today I beat Golf....with the half set again
10 fairways in regulation
13 Greens in regulation
3 birdies (all the par 3s on the back 9)
14 pars
1 bogey.
69 shots
46 stableford points.
2 slightly poor drives but recovered for par both times
2 missed putts - a 9 footer on the 5th and a 15 footer on the last. And either of those are missable anytime....
Just about as good as I could have played....
And Fragger did OK too...37 points
On the 11th hole I was level par and he was only 2 points behind me....but the Old Bugger got tired and melted away.
*Bloody love this game!*

Click to expand...

Today

Well played Bro 👍😎


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Breaking
Mega Gloat Post Incoming Alert
🙄
		
Click to expand...

Heck fire! I never for one minute thought it was going to be that long but well done you with 37 points.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well.....today I beat Golf....with the half set again
10 fairways in regulation
13 Greens in regulation
3 birdies (all the par 3s on the back 9)
14 pars
1 bogey.
69 shots
46 stableford points.
2 slightly poor drives but recovered for par both times
2 missed putts - a 9 footer on the 5th and a 15 footer on the last. And either of those are missable anytime....
Just about as good as I could have played....
And Fragger did OK too...37 points
On the 11th hole I was level par and he was only 2 points behind me....but the Old Bugger got tired and melted away.
Bloody love this game!
		
Click to expand...

Well played. Cannot believe you would class 9 and 15 ft putts as missed. What % of pro’s get putts within 15 foot? Suppose having 46 points you would class yourself as a pro. Great knock!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Well played. Cannot believe you would class 9 and 15 ft putts as missed. What % of pro’s get putts within 15 foot? Suppose having 46 points you would class yourself as a pro. Great knock!
		
Click to expand...

Around 46% @9ft and 22% @15 for putting


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Well played. Cannot believe you would class 9 and 15 ft putts as missed. What % of pro’s get putts within 15 foot? Suppose having 46 points you would class yourself as a pro. Great knock!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers
It's like I said, they were missable at any time but I'd sunk longer today...but I'm not complaining


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 16, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Well played. Cannot believe you would class 9 and 15 ft putts as missed. What % of pro’s get putts within 15 foot? Suppose having 46 points you would class yourself as a pro. Great knock!
		
Click to expand...

Pros average 50% from 8ft. For us amateurs 10 and 15 footers are nice to hole, but realistically we Just aren’t going to hole many.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 16, 2022)

Played full 18 today, all on proper greens, two under net.  Approach and chipping v good.  A few dodgy drives and longer putts not great.  Overall though still moving in the right direction and happy with the improvements


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2022)

Lovely winters day, good company, decent golf, what’s not to like.


----------



## Crow (Jan 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well.....today I beat Golf....with the half set again
10 fairways in regulation
13 Greens in regulation
3 birdies (all the par 3s on the back 9)
14 pars
1 bogey.
69 shots
46 stableford points.
2 slightly poor drives but recovered for par both times
2 missed putts - a 9 footer on the 5th and a 15 footer on the last. And either of those are missable anytime....
Just about as good as I could have played....
And Fragger did OK too...37 points
On the 11th hole I was level par and he was only 2 points behind me....but the Old Bugger got tired and melted away.
Bloody love this game!
		
Click to expand...

Short winter course was it?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2022)

Crow said:



			Short winter course was it?  

Click to expand...

You old Cynic....
To be fair it is shorter but not by much..soft greens helping....


----------



## Crow (Jan 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			You old Cynic....
To be fair it is shorter but not by much..soft greens helping....
		
Click to expand...

You've still got to hit the shots, whatever the condition/length of the course.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2022)

Foursomes quarter final match today. Having failed to get out yesterday due to the fog, it was deja vu this morning as we found ourselves waiting for fog to clear again, but eventually it did around 10:15 ish. We were getting 3 shots this time as we're up against a 6 and an 18. 

There were four temp greens on the front nine which made those holes a slightly different proposition - including the 1st and 2nd but somehow I slammed six-footers home on both of them. My putting stayed good for the whole round, and I have to say my partner wasn't playing that great so I needed to hole a few. We were 2 up after winning our shot hole the 7th, but unfortunately we lost the next two holes with a few silly mistakes. 

On the 10th I hit my worst tee shot of the day topping a hybrid, so they took their chance to put us 1 down for the first time. We won our next shot hole on the 12th to level it, but then the wheels came off for us at the worst time and we lost the next three, putting us 3 down with 3 to play. 16th was our third and final shot hole though so we won that, then on the 17th I hit my best shot of the day, knocking our approach to 8 feet - my partner only got his putt half way there but thankfully I stuck it away to take it down the 18th. 

Normally on the 18th my drives end up in the right hand trees, but weirdly I managed to hit it straight down into the left trees (playing for a fade that never came). Green was blocked out by trees so my partner had to punch out and hope we can get up down. To our surprise, their 6 capper duffed it from the fairway to just outside a really difficult bunker, so suddenly it was game on again. Luckily for them his partner was left-handed though which meant he didn't have to stand _in _the bunker, and he played a fantastic chip to about 4 feet. We weren't able to get up down so that was it. 

Gutted to lose but we really enjoyed every round, and winning three matches and getting to the quarters is probably more than we expected really! I'm proud at how we never gave up in any match, like taking them to the 18th today, or the second round where we came back from 3 down, or even in the third round when we let a 4 up lead slip before getting our act together and winning it the following 2. I'm sure we'll enter again next time it comes around and hopefully get a stage or two further.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 16, 2022)

Played in the winter open at Kirkby Lonsdale - 4bbb format.

I started off terribly and was carried by my partner for the first few holes but we ended up sharing the load overall when I hit a purple patch from holes 8 to 13.

After 22 points on the front 9 and a great start to the back 9 we stood on the 14th tee talking about how a decent score was on the cards... before we both blobbed it 🤦‍♂️.

Ended up with 44 points and I personally played to handicap which I was happy with given conditions and my start.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2022)

Hit the ball terribly. Got a feeling of not rotating and getting stuck and so having to do some fucky stuff to make any sort of contact. BUT, found a way to get it round and used my shots very wisely to somehow amass 37 points. Ugly but functional and only went and took the £75. A study in its not how its how many


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 16, 2022)

Well, a day of good scoring at the club, you needed 41 points just to get in the prizes…..fortunately I was one of them.

Hit driver as well as I ever have for a full round, typical as I have a new one on order. Started on fire and was on 21 points after 7 holes, the game is just so much easier when hitting good tee shots. Overall had 3 birdies on the card and 2 good looks at eagle.

Ended with 2 really bad holes and signed for a 79 gross, leaving me with 41 points and a share of 4th place.

47 points won the day, I believe it was a 3 HI shooting a 8 under par 61.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 16, 2022)

Played in a 3 man scramble today, good laugh with two old boys. One was 86 years old and still had a cracking swing. 
6 birdies, 12 pars but sadly not even in with a sniff with that.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm not sure there is any point posting details of winter golf. Short courses, winter greens etc. It's just a bit of exercise at  this time of year. But for those that are interested I shot 69 yesterday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I'm not sure there is any point posting details of winter golf. Short courses, winter greens etc. It's just a bit of exercise at  this time of year. But for those that are interested I shot 69 yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

And the back 9?


----------



## DaveR (Jan 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			And the back 9? 

Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2022)

Played with the boys thus morning, a beautiful morning, bright sunshine and a bit of wind. The only positive I can take from my game today was consistentcy, I was poor with driver, irons and putter🤣


----------



## louise_a (Jan 17, 2022)

I played 18 holes today for the first time in a couple of months, with one thing an another although I have been playing regularly it has only been 9  to 12 holes at a time. I played very well and was only a couple over par after 11 but I did feel the extra holes and sadly had 4 double bogeys in the last 7 holes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2022)

Didn't play although I probably could get to the club after work and get 5-6 holes in before it gets dark at nearly 5.00pm. However opted for the range which was bitterly cold. Hit it poorly yesterday even though I got it round in 37 points to take the cash. Tops (into a hazard) fades and slices off the tee, some pulls lefts and a loss of distance with all the clubs. Felt like I was stuck for room. Check list of grip, posture and alignment done. Takeaway better and not fanning the club inside (recent issue) and a feeling of the hips bumping forward to start the downswing. End result was a feeling of the club being far more in front and a feeling of the club exiting left through impact. Very happy with the progress and would like to sneak out early one day this week to tray and get a few holes in to try it out


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2022)

Solo back 9 before work today...bloomin' chilly....
Might have to think about packing it in...was 4 shots worse than yesterday.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well.....today I beat Golf....with the half set again
10 fairways in regulation
13 Greens in regulation
3 birdies (all the par 3s on the back 9)
14 pars
1 bogey.
69 shots
46 stableford points.
2 slightly poor drives but recovered for par both times
2 missed putts - a 9 footer on the 5th and a 15 footer on the last. And either of those are missable anytime....
Just about as good as I could have played....
And Fragger did OK too...37 points
On the 11th hole I was level par and he was only 2 points behind me....but the Old Bugger got tired and melted away.
Bloody love this game!
		
Click to expand...

Late to the party with this one but good golf sir. Very impressive. Good on Frag too. Hopefully he'll get his fitness back and can hang in there for a full round. I'm sure his time will come


----------



## DRW (Jan 18, 2022)

3.50am rise, 36 holes on Saturday, started with a big top into the dunes thick rough. Triple 1st, terrible putting, 53 front nine. Woke up on back nine with a 39, couple of birdies.

WHS scoring diff 16. Absolutely bone dry out there, greens pretty quick for winter. 40 minute break then off again.

All finished off on the 36th with a big hook left of the green, joined up with the 2 ball behind, as it was pretty dark and one of the guys hitting a light up ball to the green, Looked great in the sky in that darkness. 

Great fun.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2022)

Semi final of the vets greensomes this morning,  a game under most circumstances we'd expect to win. But it was on temporary greens until frost clears, most of the temporary greens are 30 yards short of the main greens and being at a course with fairly small main greens you can imagine temps are not easy to hit and we were giving away 9 shots.

Anyway, at the turn main greens were re instated and we won comfortably 4 and 2

Just hope that I can play in the final  and also win next weeks semi final of the vets foursomes


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2022)

I know its winter golf, soft greens etc.....but broken a milestone today and shot under 75, with a 74.

We have a few of tees forward a little bit, so the course is probably playing 150-200 yards shorter but no temp greens so I'm taking it. Just nice and simple golf, kept doubles off my card, had 2 birdies, 7 bogeys and the rest pars. Round in under 3 hours too.


----------



## IanM (Jan 19, 2022)

10 degrees and sunny in South Wales today.   No rain in 5 days,  48 points on a course drying out nicely.   Great fun.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I know its winter golf, soft greens etc.....but broken a milestone today and shot under 75, with a 74.

We have a few of tees forward a little bit, so the course is probably playing 150-200 yards shorter but no temp greens so I'm taking it. Just nice and simple golf, kept doubles off my card, had 2 birdies, 7 bogeys and the rest pars. Round in under 3 hours too.
		
Click to expand...

Still got to hit the shots....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I know its winter golf, soft greens etc.....but broken a milestone today and shot under 75, with a 74.

We have a few of tees forward a little bit, so the course is probably playing 150-200 yards shorter but no temp greens so I'm taking it. Just nice and simple golf, kept doubles off my card, had 2 birdies, 7 bogeys and the rest pars. Round in under 3 hours too.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort. You can only play the course as its presented and still have to get the ball in the hole so a decent achievement. Also, being winter it is wet and so you have to be pretty good with strike especially around the greens and make the putts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I know its winter golf, soft greens etc.....but broken a milestone today and shot under 75, with a 74.

We have a few of tees forward a little bit, so the course is probably playing 150-200 yards shorter but no temp greens so I'm taking it. Just nice and simple golf, kept doubles off my card, had 2 birdies, 7 bogeys and the rest pars. Round in under 3 hours too.
		
Click to expand...

Nice golf 👏👏


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I know its winter golf, soft greens etc.....but broken a milestone today and shot under 75, with a 74.

We have a few of tees forward a little bit, so the course is probably playing 150-200 yards shorter but no temp greens so I'm taking it. Just nice and simple golf, kept doubles off my card, had 2 birdies, 7 bogeys and the rest pars. Round in under 3 hours too.
		
Click to expand...

I never understand this idea that winter golf is easier, it never is for me! That's a great round, you seem to be getting better and better lately judging from your posts.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 20, 2022)

Pleasant surprise first thing to find the forecast frost hadn't come overnight, and we were on the proper greens. Played as well as I can remember for 82, my new low score. 9 pars, 7 bogies and 2 doubles. Really chuffed given I only broke 90 for the first time last summer. Mid-80s now seems to be my norm, 80 is the next target!

Won the sweep as well for an added bonus.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 20, 2022)

4 holes at lunch, 2 pars, 2 bogeys.  Not hitting the ball as well as in practice but interestingly my scoring is improving.  Looking forward to the weekend again, hopefully it warms through a little to get onto proper greens rather than temps.


----------



## Crow (Jan 20, 2022)

A late afternoon 16 holes.
Played a 1.62" Dunlop 65 ball for the first six holes and was level to handicap
Played 10 of the remaining 12 holes and was one over handicap so pretty happy with the play, especially as I didn't hole one putt of any note and missed a few I'd normally expect to get.

Hit some lovely iron shots with the Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 20, 2022)

Felt like an absolute struggle, traffic was a nightmare so I arrived about five minutes before teeing off and had no time to warm up…. Double bogeyed the first. Parred 2 & 3 and thought I was on my way but the front nine was an absolute grind for 15 points with a blob.

Back-nine kicked off really well, par, par, par birdie And then it began to unravel again. Sliced drive on 14 and had to take an unplayable… thankfully holed a long putt for bogey. Par on 15 And then after hitting the drive the day up 16 I somehow managed to blob it after finding the deep rough with my second shot. Par on 17 and then a double on 18 after failing to get out of the green side bunker on the first attempt. 

34 points, felt a lot worse but geez, could easily have been 40


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			Felt like an absolute struggle, traffic was a nightmare so I arrived about five minutes before teeing off and had no time to warm up…. Double bogeyed the first. Parred 2 & 3 and thought I was on my way but the front nine was an absolute grind for 15 points with a blob.

Back-nine kicked off really well, par, par, par birdie And then it began to unravel again. Sliced drive on 14 and had to take an unplayable… thankfully holed a long putt for bogey. Par on 15 And then after hitting the drive the day up 16 I somehow managed to blob it after finding the deep rough with my second shot. Par on 17 and then a double on 18 after failing to get out of the green side bunker on the first attempt.

34 points, felt a lot worse but geez, could easily have been 40
		
Click to expand...

Where you playing your golf and where was the traffic so bad? Do you think the stress of rushing caught up with you on the back nine? Great start after the turn


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where you playing your golf and where was the traffic so bad? Do you think the stress of rushing caught up with you on the back nine? Great start after the turn
		
Click to expand...

The drive down to hindhead usually takes 30 minutes but took an hour …. The A322 was painfully slow all the way down and Guildford was jammed at the A3. Main problem on the front 9 was driver, put it in the heather every time. Driving on the back 9 was much better and drove the short par 4 13th green


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			The drive down to hindhead usually takes 30 minutes but took an hour …. The A322 was painfully slow all the way down and Guildford was jammed at the A3. Main problem on the front 9 was driver, put it in the heather every time. Driving on the back 9 was much better and drove the short par 4 13th green
		
Click to expand...

Good drive sir. A3 always has the potential to be cantankerous. Hindhead is unforgiving if you miss the short stuff. I know from bitter experience.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fantastic weather on the moray firth this morning.  Even some warmth in the sun on the back 9. Quite a breeze, St leady 3 clubs first thing. Driving was hit and miss stuck it on the beach on 3 and 7, but still managed yo get up and down as the tide was out. Much better on the back 9, one highlight being drive and 9 iron on the par 5 tenth, which I just lipped out for Eagle.  Greens are still excellent despite the time of year.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 21, 2022)

9 holes at lunch today at the course nearest me.

The course was crap. I was worse. Enough said.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2022)

Trolleys are back and the course was as solid as a rock
An absolute lottery, no control over the ball, dare not pitch on the green or fringe....
Didn't bother scoring just had a good laugh all the way round...
And it was, quite possibly, the coldest I've been on a golf course for a good long while....
Only a slight breeze but it cut right through everything...
The mini breakfast and coffee at the end was much required.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Trolleys are back and the course was as solid as a rock
An absolute lottery, no control over the ball, dare not pitch on the green or fringe....
Didn't bother scoring just had a good laugh all the way round...
And it was, quite possibly, the coldest I've been on a golf course for a good long while....
Only a slight breeze but it cut right through everything...
The mini breakfast and coffee at the end was much required.....
		
Click to expand...

Is that a way of saying the frozen golf lottery beat you?


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 22, 2022)

Full 18 we’re on temps today, so the was course shorter and for me easier but some of the greens are tough when frozen.  Shot 78, 6 over -12 net.  49pts in the betterball.  The winter work is really getting going now, and am hopeful I can finally drop my handicap this year.  First time ever under 80 (yes I know it’s temp greens and doesn’t really count!!)


----------



## Crow (Jan 22, 2022)

First KO round of the Winter League, I couldn't hole a putt all round apart from one on the first that never looked like it had a chance of going in, maybe I used all my luck on that first putt.  Luckily, however, my partner's putter was hot, he made three birdies in the first 7 holes which got us off to a good start and we ran out 3 & 2 winners and into the last 8.

I was playing Walter Hagen laminated 1, 3 & 4 woods
Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, 2 to SW
John Letters Golden Goose putter, normally reliable and my favourite of the 4 or 5 examples I have but today it went AWOL.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 22, 2022)

21 points in the front with a freezing putter which I’ve not had for almost a year, melted on the back to rock home with 34 points.  Not overly worried about the putter on winter greens, but the new driver is definitely safe in the bag.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2022)

Texas Scramble today, great fun, handicap allowances were 25%, 20%, 15%, & 10%, our 4Ball had 6 shots and finished with 57 for a total of 12 under, winning team had 49 for 20 under.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2022)

First full round for a couple of weeks I think. It was colder than I thought it would be, and I took a few holes to properly warm up. Fatting or underclubbing seemed to be a constant problem with the conditions, but a fairly standard winter golf 86 for 33 points in the end. Lots of bogeys (11), not enough pars (only 4). Some of the fats I could do absolutely nothing about to be fair, even though I don't think it's rained in a couple of days I still had some lies that were like hitting it off a pile of mashed potato.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			First full round for a couple of weeks I think. It was colder than I thought it would be, and I took a few holes to properly warm up. Fatting or underclubbing seemed to be a constant problem with the conditions, but a fairly standard winter golf 86 for 33 points in the end. Lots of bogeys (11), not enough pars (only 4). Some of the fats I could do absolutely nothing about to be fair, even though I don't think it's rained in a couple of days I still had some lies that were like hitting it off a pile of mashed potato.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see you got a tee time, or did you join the roll up?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Glad to see you got a tee time, or did you join the roll up?
		
Click to expand...

We just went out as normal but that roll-up stuff from the email starts next week anyway.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2022)

14 holes on the frost greens
Shot 5 under gross, 7 under handicap.
Included 2x2’s, 2 chip ins, 6 birdies and a few lip outs.

Hit it beautifully and had good distance control.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

Usual Saturday roll up. Nice group including Dufferman. I played nicely off the yellows for 39 points including 22 out. Didn't drive it as well as I can but in general terms very happy with the way I played. Took my old Ping Cadence Anser 2 out (needs to go back at some point as the face is all chipped in the insert) and putted nicely. Confirmed my decision to go bacl to that style of putter. 

Played with a 24 handicapper we had already cut to 21 for previous wins and he did something I've not seen before. Birdie on 4, 5, 6 and a net birdie on 7 for 16 points in four holes. Won it by a mile with 46 points and was out in 26 points. Suffice to say cut another 2 shots


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 23, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Pleasant surprise first thing to find the forecast frost hadn't come overnight, and we were on the proper greens. Played as well as I can remember for 82, my new low score. 9 pars, 7 bogies and 2 doubles. Really chuffed given I only broke 90 for the first time last summer. Mid-80s now seems to be my norm, 80 is the next target!

Won the sweep as well for an added bonus.
		
Click to expand...

84 blows to win the sweep again yesterday. Can't believe how consistently well I am playing. My only concern is that a lot of it is down to playing off a decent mat, and I'll struggle when the fairway protection comes off next month. As well as helping my strike, I find the mat is a big help with alignment, something I tend to be poor at.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 23, 2022)

I think I officially have the putting yips 😭

Solid 81 yesterday for 35 points yesterday but every putt over about 20 feet I left short… not just a foot short… miles short resulting in 4 3 putts. An 81 that could easily have equaled my lowest score of 77, putting is really holding me back.


----------



## Crow (Jan 23, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			I think I officially have the putting yips 😭

Solid 81 yesterday for 35 points yesterday but every putt over about 20 feet I left short… not just a foot short… miles short resulting in 4 3 putts. An 81 that could easily have equaled my lowest score of 77, putting is really holding me back.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like pace control issue or reading the green speed rather than the yips.

The yips are an uncontrolled twitch and usually occur on short putts.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 23, 2022)

Crow said:



			That sounds like pace control issue or reading the green speed rather than the yips.

The yips are an uncontrolled twitch and usually occur on short putts.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but no matter how hard I try I cannot will myself to hit the ball hard enough. Serious practice required!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2022)

Winter league today 

Giving 18 shots each to the pair of them 

We went round 5 under as a pair - lost on the 17th 

One of them has played over 80 times last year but only 2 cards in the system 🤔


----------



## AliMc (Jan 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Winter league today

Giving 18 shots each to the pair of them

We went round 5 under as a pair - lost on the 17th

One of them has played over 80 times last year but only 2 cards in the system 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't have been allowed to play in the competition in my humble opinion but then others will say were just moaning due to us being low handicaps
Tin Hat on !


----------



## Crow (Jan 23, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Shouldn't have been allowed to play in the competition in my humble opinion but then others will say were just moaning due to us being low handicaps
Tin Hat on !
		
Click to expand...

While I agree that 2 counting cards isn't enough to enter a club KO, I also wonder if the other pair would have come on here to give their story if they'd lost on the 17th?


----------



## AliMc (Jan 23, 2022)

Crow said:



			While I agree that 2 counting cards isn't enough to enter a club KO, I also wonder if the other pair would have come on here to give their story if they'd lost on the 17th?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they don't post on here !


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Winter league today

Giving 18 shots each to the pair of them

We went round 5 under as a pair - lost on the 17th

One of them has played over 80 times last year but only 2 cards in the system 🤔
		
Click to expand...

What handicap is your partner Phil?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			What handicap is your partner Phil?
		
Click to expand...

He plays off 11 so had 9 shots

He got a great birdie for a half on the 2nd 😂😂


Crow said:



			While I agree that 2 counting cards isn't enough to enter a club KO, I also wonder if the other pair would have come on here to give their story if they'd lost on the 17th?
		
Click to expand...

One of the 21 handicappers had 11 pars - the other one ( 2 card man ) had 9 plus one birdie on SI 2

21 handicappers shouldnt be scoring at that level - and it’s not the first time in the WL


----------



## Wilson (Jan 23, 2022)

Hit it lovely after my lesson on Friday, shame my chipping was below average, and my putting shambolic! 82 blows, need to sort the short game.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Winter league today

Giving 18 shots each to the pair of them

We went round 5 under as a pair - lost on the 17th

One of them has played over 80 times last year but only 2 cards in the system 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Have to have a minimum of 8 cards in the last 12 months at our place or you don’t qualify to compete. You can still play but you’re excluded from prizes


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 23, 2022)

Back onto full greens/course today, shot an 84 or 63 net. Lowest I’ve been around Pannal. Still left a few shots out there too, very pleased with how the winter swing changes are bedding in, been practicing a lot and it’s paying off! Third round on the trot below h/cap.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2022)

Went out for nine holes with the wife today - first time she's been out since November I think, but as it hasn't really rained this week I thought it would be a decent time to get her back out. Weather wasn't too bad either, three layers was enough anyway. 😁

We went to Aldenham, it's a little bit longer than some of the nine holes I play with her, but it's nice and local. She loves her new driver I got her for Christmas. It's amazing to see how much difference it makes, she's hitting over 100 yards almost every time, with the old driver or 3 wood it was only about 50/50 really. Good strikes she can reach 130 and that's without any roll in the mud. She shot 69 in the end for 10 Stableford points - her putting was good as it usually is, just trying to hit irons from the long grass and mud that costs her which is understandable. She hit enough good shots that I think she was happy with how she played, and it was better than she did last time we went there. She loved her new Nike golf shoes as well. 😄

I played really well myself - I actually managed 8 pars - and 1 triple bogey. 😂 My putter was on fire so I managed to get up and down 6 times. So that was 36 gross for 22 points for me. Great day all round. 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2022)

Went for a game at Brora, nice and sunny but a fair breeze. Down wind the front 9 which made it driveand  a chip on on most holes, back 9 was somewhat tougher, 18th was driver and was still short 🤣. Course in pretty good shape, interesting thing is that some of the winter tees are behind the back tees in winter😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2022)

Again today - was going to go out for a few holes but got a bit late in pm and a bit chilly (wimp that I am) so just hit 40 balls on range with my 7i and athletes foot spray to monitor where on clubhead I'm hitting it.

And it's getting better - with maybe only 1/4 not fully centre or toe side of centre - and maybe only 4 completely missing the centre line.   What has amazed me with my new practice feedback regime is how close to the hosel I can hit the ball and produce what looks and kinda feels a decent shot - but in truth which is very close to my cliff edge and so is not good at all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2022)

Played in the Sunday roll up. Driver not behaving 100% and second round with the Ping Cadence Anser2 in the bag after a long lay off but couldn't make a putt. Struck the putts well but the ball scared of the dark. Despite this came in with 39 points but nowhere near the winning 45. Very unusual this weekend for both weekend roll ups to be won with over 40 points so my two 39 points was pleasing and feel like my game is in an ok place. Pitching in for birdie at 14 from 40 yards was a pleasing highlight


----------



## Boomy (Jan 23, 2022)

Played Eyemouth ⛳️ today - fab track and hospitality (before and after) The views from the course are fantastic and there are some super holes on there. The par 4 7th hole is a beauty, as is the par 3 6th hole - played from cliff side, across the ravine with a small green the target ⛳️ I was first off, playing 160 or so yards into a stiff wind, elevated green - gripped down on a 5 iron and put it to 6ft’ish and made the 2 🥳 (also won nearest the pin ⛳️) Happy days. Course well worth a visit and they do a great deal, bacon roll & coffee, golf, and 2 course meal for £40pp


----------



## AliMc (Jan 24, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Played Eyemouth ⛳️ today - fab track and hospitality (before and after) The views from the course are fantastic and there are some super holes on there. The par 4 7th hole is a beauty, as is the par 3 6th hole - played from cliff side, across the ravine with a small green the target ⛳️ I was first off, playing 160 or so yards into a stiff wind, elevated green - gripped down on a 5 iron and put it to 6ft’ish and made the 2 🥳 (also won nearest the pin ⛳️) Happy days. Course well worth a visit and they do a great deal, bacon roll & coffee, golf, and 2 course meal for £40pp 
	View attachment 40775

View attachment 40776

Click to expand...

We played a match (for Dunbar) against Eyemouth when they opened the new course (it used to be a short 9 hole course and now it's a monster when taking into account the huge elevation changes) and the new clubhouse, which as you say has fabulous views. As I live more than 40 miles away I took out an offer of country membership for a couple of years, it was something like £40 a year at the time. The 6th is an amazing hole, I've hit full out 3 wood a couple of times due to the wind


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2022)

Great out there today, was a little ropy on the front 9 but much better on the back, actually hit some good drives, but couldn't hole a putt for toffee.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2022)

Today was almost like playing a new course....
Over the last few days the course has dried out sufficiently to allow ironing/rolling of the greens...
They hadn't been iron for, maybe 3 or 4 weeks due to them being so soft..
And they were like lightening!!
Almost having to relearn the greens after a slow winter...
Some of the breaks were unreal - its crazy how quickly you forget them..
Struggled to get my timing right on the front 9...only 13 points but found a bit of form on the back to finish kn 32.
Average.....got to work on the putting some more....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Today was almost like playing a new course....
Over the last few days the course has dried out sufficiently to allow ironing/rolling of the greens...
They hadn't been iron for, maybe 3 or 4 weeks due to them being so soft..
And they were like lightening!!
Almost having to relearn the greens after a slow winter...
Some of the breaks were unreal - its crazy how quickly you forget them..
Struggled to get my timing right on the front 9...only 13 points but found a bit of form on the back to finish kn 32.
Average.....got to work on the putting some more....
		
Click to expand...

I put my old Ping Cadence 2 in the bag at the weekend. Really liked the feel but like you the greens had sped up and so Saturday was a sighter. Much better yesterday but couldn't buy a putt. The greens still had the winter bobbles on them which didn't help but I am off this week to work on the putting. I've put it off as winter greens aren't always conducive to holing out but I think if I can get the 3-5 footers sorted this putter could be a game changer until my original Ping 2 is ready


----------



## DaveR (Jan 24, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I put my old Ping Cadence 2 in the bag at the weekend. Really liked the feel but like you the greens had sped up and so Saturday was a sighter. Much better yesterday but couldn't buy a putt. The greens still had the winter bobbles on them which didn't help but I am off this week to work on the putting. I've put it off as winter greens aren't always conducive to holing out but I think if I can get the 3-5 footers sorted this putter could be a game changer until my original Ping 2 is ready
		
Click to expand...

Seems pretty pointless to me working on 3-5 footers on bobbly winter greens but each to their own. Personally I'd work on my swing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Seems pretty pointless to me working on 3-5 footers on bobbly winter greens but each to their own. Personally I'd work on my swing.
		
Click to expand...

They've done some work to the practice green in the last few weeks and it's actually in better nick than a few of the ones on the course. Was rolling a few from that length before going out yesterday and several are very true and getting quicker as the green dries. I'm actually trying to reduce the amount of balls I hit on the long swing (especially as I am getting it round ok) and any practice is around the short game and putting and trying to get in the hole


----------



## louise_a (Jan 24, 2022)

Played 12 holes today, I had 9 pars sadly 2 of the 3 I didn't par were double bogies, it is becoming a regular thing, getting a lot of pars and the odd birdie but the other holes are more likely to be double bogies or worst than a simple bogey.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Played 12 holes today, I had 9 pars sadly 2 of the 3 I didn't par were double bogies, it is becoming a regular thing, getting a lot of pars and the odd birdie but the other holes are more likely to be double bogies or worst than a simple bogey.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because it is winter golf? Strike has to be so precise and if you miss the fairway with mud on the ball it becomes hard. Also missing a green and pitching ir chipping off bare lies or from a wet muddy lie is very testing and if you don't have shots to play with adds to the pressure.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2022)

Played the semi final of the vets foursomes this morning against a really decent pair who we beat a few weeks ago in the greensomes.  We won out 5 and 3 and played very steady in doing so. We have both the greensomes and foursomes  to play in the final, but not sure I'm going to be fit enough as I'm having surgery next week


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2022)

Played yesterday in a Monday seniors comp,just 6 x 4 balls
Format was new to me,it was a yellow ball that counts double a red ball that counts treble and 2 normal scores.
2 scores to count 
Obviously decide who tees off based on handicaps and where you have shots and play alternates.
85% handicaps minus any shots where you have won previously.
Example I was playing off 6 minus 2 from previous -85% of 4 so only 3 shots.
We scored 193 never lost either ball and only used 4 shots that wasn’t a yellow or red.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 25, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that because it is winter golf? Strike has to be so precise and if you miss the fairway with mud on the ball it becomes hard. Also missing a green and pitching ir chipping off bare lies or from a wet muddy lie is very testing and if you don't have shots to play with adds to the pressure.
		
Click to expand...

No I hit a poor tee shot on a par 3 and found water, and the other was just a poor shot off a downhill lie that ended up behind a tree.
Today I just played 9, no doubles  but not many pars.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2022)

louise_a said:



			No I hit a poor tee shot on a par 3 and found water, and the other was just a poor shot off a downhill lie that ended up behind a tree.
Today I just played 9, no doubles  but not many pars.
		
Click to expand...

Still think you need to cut yourself some slack at this time of year although a shot into the water is always a card wrecker.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 26, 2022)

Was going well front 9 with 20 points, back 9 a bit of a disaster, found greenside bunkers on 6 out of 9 holes. Ended up with 34 points. Being positive, ball striking was good, just one of those days I suppose.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2022)

Mostly solid round of 78 (+7) today..
Not much went wrong and when it did I managed to escape. 
Small cut to the Index but no change in shots.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 26, 2022)

Playing darn well at the moment (relatively speaking than is).  A swing "correction" means I'm striking the ball much better than I have normally done. Of the past 10 rounds or so, just the one has been worse (2 points) than handicap for the holes played. All the rest have been better than h/c. Today was 31 points from the 15 open holes. 

Annoying thing was that this week is first that its been dry enough to open the full course. But equally, the first time it's dry enough to get tree contractors onto the course to do some necessary maintenance - so three holes still closed.  But bodes well for the weekend.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 26, 2022)

Played the 2 9's at Leckford. Some good, some bad. Haven't played for about 5 weeks though so pleased to get out again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			But bodes well for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Kiss of death. We've lost a par 4 into a par 3 as Ascot Racecourse are laying pipework from a reservoir in Windsor Park which will cut across the course and so a hole each few days will be out of play. Hoping we might get a full course for the weekend


----------



## DRW (Jan 27, 2022)

Took a day off, early rise, long drive, Off to Saunton, teed off just after 9am, back home just after 9pm, knackered today. A glorious day for January.

East in morning, 86, WHS scoring diff 12.3, putting/chipping is killing scoring, up/down percentage rubbish and 4 three putts.

West, texas in afternoon, think we did 5 over with wife but on 5 holes we played separately to slow us down. We hacked and hacked our way round.

No lost balls for me and found 14 balls in the rough etc whilst looking for our balls.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 27, 2022)

Played yesterday, 16 holes open due to winter work. Swing changes bedding in nicely, struck the ball really solidly. 2 over par thanks to one poor shot into deep cabbage that led to a double, rest of it was 1 bogey, 1 birdie and 13 pars.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2022)

38pts off front tees was OK given I didn't hole anything of any significance today.   One messy hole when I got stuck under the face of one of our rebuilt bunkers (it should roll back from face but sand hadn't been smoothed by a previous player) and doubled it for a blob. 

Other that - 8 over gross is an indicator that I'm on track for where I want to be for start of next season - and my Winter K/O match on Wednesday.


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 27, 2022)

Played today on my own at 2.30, managed a full round in 2hrs 8 mins and shot +2. Played under comp conditions, no gimmes or cleaning the ball. Dropped 1 shot on a short par 4 with 70 yards and 2 at another short par 4 with 110 yards in. Got greedy and went for the 'trees are 90% air' nonsense and paid the price. Long run of pars to steady the ship and finished well. Was a pleasure being out in the sunshine and a barmy 12 degrees. Days like today are the reason you love golf. Just perfection.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2022)

A bit frosty to start but it soon cleared...
+5 on the front 9 for 17 points and +1 on the back 9 for 21 points..including a double bogey blob 
38 points, +6 and another 0.2 off the Index...but I still get 8 shots...just....
Got held up badly on the back 9 by a rollup of 24 players who went out later than usual and had more players than expected.....so quite pleased with how I held it together having to wait on every shot from then12th...


----------



## Crow (Jan 29, 2022)

Quarter finals of the Winter League this morning, nip and tuck for the first 8 holes but we were then steamrollered and lost 5 holes on the trot to go down 6 & 5!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2022)

Cant really describe what we did was play🤣

Breezy, would be and an understatement. Every other booking had been cancelled and Craig in the shop was amused we were going to even attempt going out.  We drove off the first, without issue but then the wind picked up even more. Got to my ball which I was happy with the distance and had at least gone 200 yards so had around the same distance to the green, at the top of my backswing my hat blew off, it had had enough and it headed back down the fairway a great speed. Luckily it got stuck in some broom between the 1st tee and short bunker on 18🤣. When I got back to my playing partners my bag a trolley had blown over. Got to the green and it was even a struggle to get the ball to the hole without it being blown back to you. So gave up putting.  Played 2nd, was driver, 3 Wood, 7 iron for a hole that usually is driver wedge on the winter layout.  Enough was enough, we headed over to the 16th tee. That wasn't that easy and all 3 of our bags got blown over multiple times  as we were side on. By now it was even impossible to get the ball to stay on the tee long enough to hit your drive. So we hit from the rough off the deck with 3 woods, which still almost made the green,  Dp even put his in the green side bunker. All 3 balls got blown off the green with the chips and bunker shot. Hit iron off the 17th and still almost made the burn. At the point we gave up and headed in via the practice ground as the is a gorse hedge  offering some shelter from.the wind. Hopefully it's calmed down by tomorrow 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2022)

My usual mates were unavailable so just went out on my own. Had to wait for people to let me through once or twice but still made it round in 2:24. Don't think I played particularly well but a few putts dropped (and a couple of generous gimmes when people had let me through and I wanted to get out of the way) to mask it and get me a score of 83 (36 points). Managed a birdie, but only 3 pars. Only two doubles so minimised damage reasonably well.

Weather was surprisingly mild for Jan, just the shirt and jumper and was almost tempted to take the jumper off. Was very breezy* though which made club selection awkward when I only take 9 clubs out to lighten the bag a bit.

*having just gone back and read Patrick's post, it really wasn't that breezy at all. 🤣


----------



## Bratty (Jan 29, 2022)

... had a lovely round of golf at my place with Oddsocks, Dando and BigPhil14!
Started the day with a nice breakfast and then to the golf. Oddsocks and I lost the first, and then it went back and forth for a bit before we started edging ahead, and finally won on 15th.
Was really rather windy up at Westerham and played havoc on a few drives and approaches, but was great fun and great company.


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2022)

Bratty said:



			... had a lovely round of golf at my place with Oddsocks, Dando and BigPhil14!
Started the day with a nice breakfast and then to the golf. Oddsocks and I lost the first, and then it went back and forth for a bit before we started edging ahead, and finally won on 15th.
Was really rather windy up at Westerham and played havoc on a few drives and approaches, but was great fun and great company.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for invite and the breakfast Simon!
Next time can you cancel the wind please mate.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 29, 2022)

First round after the driver lesson, serious concentration on the drive down… had a game plan…. Just going to Focus on strike and not count score. New Stealth driver in the shop on demo so obviously I was sucked in. 

Really windy today so wasn’t taking the drive data too seriously but damn I impressed myself. With the new ball position and all the pre-flight checks I actually hit the driver well including a 296 yard bomb down the 2nd. 7/13 FIR and 8 GIR putting still embarrassing, missed a dead straight 5 footer short - how is that even possible! Anyway 82 knocks in the end with a double on the last after a fried egg in the face of the green side bunker after flushing a 6i from 180. 

The stealth is actually quite nice, I can only describe it as “muted” doesn’t feel fast off the face and feedback was such that I wasn’t really sure where I hit the face. Not a fair test considering the lesson this week but first impressions were good.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 29, 2022)

A lal bit breezy at Silloth ⛳️ today, dry though, so that was good, and the ☀️ even made an appearance 😎 
Hard to understand why it was so quiet and so many members scratched off 🤷🏻‍♂️ It’s a links golf course, there’ll be windy days, that’s what it’s all about - the challenge. 
Anyway, beaut of a day and a cracking game with my buddy 🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2022)

34 pts today.  Excellent 20pt front 9, but it gradually slipped away through the back 9 for a 14pts.  That's how my golf is at the moment.  I start doing what my coach is telling me and I do it well - but as the round goes on it seems I gradually and without really noticing I slip and things start going wrong.  And at the moment I really struggle to remediate things as I play.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 29, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			34 pts today.  Excellent 20pt front 9, but it gradually slipped away through the back 9 for a 14pts.  That's how my golf is at the moment.  I start doing what my coach is telling me and I do it well - but as the round goes on it seems I gradually and without really noticing I slip and things start going wrong.  And at the moment I really struggle to remediate things as I play.
		
Click to expand...

Are you eating and staying hydrated? I always eat a cereal bar on the 7th and 13th now and find it helps


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2022)

Cracking day in the course today, beautiful weather with not much breeze at all. Medal comp, not sure why really but that’s what we played.

Hit the ball well overall and ended with a gross 79, so happy to be breaking 80 with the “pressure” on. Could have been a whole load better as I had 3 x doubles and 1 triple. 

We just need to get back into proper tees so we have these comps as counters as some of the scores are a bit ridiculous. Should be some big cuts coming.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 30, 2022)

2 man best ball comp today - putted badly on the front nine  - missed half a dozen 4-5 footers after a woeful first putt
I did make a host of pars on the back nine; admittedly some were from my second ball but I'm sure we all agree that its too early in the year to nit-pick 
..we didn't win


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2022)

33pts in an Ind Stab, lovely day, light breeze, good company and some enjoyable golf, apart from the 7th were after a drive up the middle ended with me playing my 4th from behind were I played my 2nd.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2022)

Out with the Fragster this afternoon..glorious weather with just a touch of chilly breeze that needed the top layer staying on.
An OK front 9 of 3 over..made to look better than it was by the birdie on 7...19 points....
I don't know if I lost focus, started thinking about other things or just came over all crap but the next 2 holes were a waste of time.....lost it completely
Struggled from there on, a decent run in the middle but a poor bogey at the last and just 16 points and 9 over in total...not sure imhit a decent iron shot all day.
On the positive side it shows where my game is that I'm considering 35 points and 80 shots as being a bit Meh.....
The wind picked up a bit and the temperature dropped like a stone....pretty cold when we finished.
Fragger knocked in a 101and may slide up a touch on his index...at least 2 4 point holes..33 points and 4 (count 'em) blobs


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 30, 2022)

I played the range today. And it was horrific. Irons were ok but driver and 3W all went right. Very right. Just wasn’t a fun session at all. I’m not digging my new TS3 driver any more.

I usually have a fade with driver but tonight it was a major slice, and far less swing speed and distance than usual. 

The TM Stealth I hit earlier in the week went left, but think I was setting up expecting my fade. Seriously considering ditching the Titleist driver / 3W / 2H in place of something from Taylormade. There is a TM fitting at my club this week and tempting to see if there are any slots left at it…


----------



## 2blue (Jan 30, 2022)

A lovely am round after yesterday's storm winds caused the cancellation of Saturday's Burn's Trophy. Several trees down in some vulnerable places justify the cancellation despite some members complaining at the time. Played 13 holes & 3 over gross for 9.......   4 for the 13. Hope I can repeat that in tomorrow's Seniors.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

Went to Wexham Park green course with the wife. Got a puncture from a massive pothole just two mins from arriving so delayed our tee time an hour while we struggled to put the spare on! Annoying.

My wife struggled on the first hole, I hit a couple of ropey shots well, probably just refocusing our minds after the tyre kerfuffle. But after that she played really well! Still hitting the new driver great which set her up for four bogeys, total 55 for 22 points! (Three shots per hole) She's struggling most with the irons, she even had a go with my hybrid as an experiment which was kind of promising - wondering whether to make that the next purchase for her. Her chipping & putting was pretty decent for her level. Once she gets a bit more consistent with the irons I think she'll make some real progress.

I got mainly bogeys, one birdie but only one par. No doubles which is good, but two three putts unfortunately - the greens were surprisingly quick and I ran a few past. Got a 6 over 38 for 19 points, so I guess I have to settle for 2nd place. Gonna have to chop her handicap!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 30, 2022)

Played yesterday in a sustained 25mph cross wind.

Started pretty well and could have been a couple under after 6 holes, but was level. Which considering the weather, soft conditions and bumpy greens was really good. Made a silly bogie on 7 then had a horror show on 8 topping my 3rd into a hazard. It then took me another 5 shots to get the ball into the hole.

I managed to keep it together for a few holes before another triple. Then played the next three holes well before another triple on 17 before signing off with a par on the last.

Sticking to the swing changes in such a strong wind when things go south is hard. My decision making wasn’t the best on a couple of the blow up holes. So there is improvement to be made there.

On the plus side I didn’t make a double 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2022)

Played yesterday in windy conditions. Not great but got it round. Played today in cold but perfect conditions. 35 points but absolutely hated how I hit it (and yesterday). Holing a pitch for birdie net eagle tidied the scorecard today. Annoyed that 37 won and I made a mess of a couple of holes so would have picked up. A couple of one points and a no score on the back nine killed momentum


----------



## IanM (Jan 30, 2022)

Played Ashburnham today under mostly clear skies.  One of my favourites..

...but oh. Something very wrong there at mo.  Greens were mostly bald and pretty awful.  Never seen them like this.  8th hole closed for drainage work.  A 100 yard  temporary hole in play and a temp green on 15th.   Lots of very forward tee mats in use.

Local told me it's been poor since last summer.  Sad to see.  

Keep clear till some growth has returned.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2022)

Played with the boys this morning, a pretty low turn out for a change,but we were in the middle of a storm so not a suprise, though the worst of it was overnight.  Turned out to be a nice morning and not than windy considering it had been at its strongest overnight. Shed of the Cameron course had blown away and a few Scots pines on the main course had suffered.one next to the 11th tee completely uprooted and one next to the tee at 15th snapped in half. 

Golf wasn't up to much tbh, but it was nice to get out.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 1, 2022)

34 points in the sweep on a very blowy day. Played well tee to green but 5 3-putts killed me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2022)

30 balls on range plus 4 holes...wasn't great...so not ideal prep for winter singles k/o match tomorrow.  No matter.  Will just have to do my best; accept that things are likely to go wrong; and see how I get on.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2022)

Solo 9 before work first thing this morning..back 9 as usual
Birdied the 1st, a couple of bogeys too..
Wind got right up from the 16th...300 yard drive down 17, 180 yards up 18 into the teeth of it....
Hopefully less breezy tomorrow


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

Front nine I was a machine, 19 points and won £3.
Back nine rammel.
Played with a guy off 1. He drove our par 4 8th. And promptly 4 putted. On the 9th he had a meltdown with the bobbly greens and back swiped a ball with his putter which flew off the club and missed a PP by inches. He apologised. Our SI 1 is a par five of 540yds. He was on the green in 2. First time I have seen it happen. He and another Pp were on about another player at our place who off the white tees  580 yds shot a 2 on that hole. 😳


----------



## AliMc (Feb 2, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Front nine I was a machine, 19 points and won £3.
Back nine rammel.
Played with a guy off 1. He drove our par 4 8th. And promptly 4 putted. On the 9th he had a meltdown with the bobbly greens and back swiped a ball with his putter which flew off the club and missed a PP by inches. He apologised. Our SI 1 is a par five of 540yds. He was on the green in 2. First time I have seen it happen. He and another Pp were on about another player at our place who off the white tees  580 yds shot a 2 on that hole. 😳
		
Click to expand...

Some people are just absolute beasts when hitting a golf ball Tashy, we have a guy at Dunbar plays of + h'cap, currently +2.4, who hit it on our 15th 322 yards off the yellows with a 5 iron


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Some people are just absolute beasts when hitting a golf ball Tashy, we have a guy at Dunbar plays of + h'cap, currently +2.4, who hit it on our 15th *322 yards off the yellows with a 5 iron[*/QUOTE]

😙😳that’s forum member distance. What amazed me was another PP yesterday used brute force and was 15-20 yards behind. I commented that the guy who hit the green in two it looked effortless. In fact his stance looked open. Yet it works well for him.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2022)

Another scrappy 80 for 35 points....some good, some ok, more that wasn't...but got it round...
Highlight was the 17th....admittedly downhill and downwind but its 420-something yards off the yellows and I had 108 to the middle for my 2nd shot....
Not bad for a blind, bald, overweight cripple.....


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow, for 10 holes it felt like I could do no wrong. Missed the par 3 3rd green but a lovely up and down for par chipping over the green side bunker to 3 feet for a tap in.  Sank a 12ish foot putt on 4 for birdie and all of a sudden the confidence in putting was way up there. Drive on 5 was poor, the usual bad shot fading into the heather on the right. No problem, pitch out take your medicinal bogey and move on. Solid pars through 6 and SI1 7th and onto the beast that is the 8th…. Long iron got up there and then the magic happened. Chip in for birdie! The 9th is a brute too, great drive, mid iron to 15 ish feet and sank the putt on what is the trickiest of greens for back to back birdies. 

The back 9 got off to a good yet lucky start. 9i pulled a bit left but got a members bounce onto the green pin high. Another clutch 12 footer for birdie - it was at this point I didn’t know what was going on, nor did I realise I was gross 3 under through 10 until my opponent did the maths. And then the speed wobble started getting out of control…. Poor tee shot and a 3 putt on 11, told myself to forget it, it’s a glitch, shook my opponents hand for the 8 & 7 win and onto the 12th. Solid par. 3 off the tee on 13 after trying to hit the driver too hard attempting to hit the green in 1. Bogey was not bad considering. Another rubbish drive up 14 left me pitching out sideways and another 3 putt. The greens were all of a sudden lighting fast and I was putting it 6 foot past! Par bogey, par bogey finish for a gross 75, my lowest score to date! Chuffed despite the wheels falling off 11 to 14. 

Arrived home to a box of #teamtitleist 2022 AVX freebies to go and test and review. Best golfing day for a very long time.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 2, 2022)

Had a TPI Screening today which was very eye opening.

Some areas with a great range of movement and some not so good. I'm much more mobile in lower body and my left shoulder is very limited when doing the 90/90 test. 

Discussed how this limitation impacts on my swing as we see on my top of backswing position and also how my left arm travels after impact.

Some great information and a programme to follow to improve mobility. 

Nicely warmed up for the lesson that followed and hit it nicely so some good signs.


----------



## IanM (Feb 2, 2022)

Played Newport in shirtsleeves this morning.   Quite warm and Spring like.  No doubt it'll snow soon!

Playing nicely.   Comp Saturday,  that'll mess it up


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 2, 2022)

Weather was lovely but my golf was somewhat overcast with a hint of gloom.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

Played Winter k/o match today - and it turned out one of these days when I could do nothing wrong and a lot right, and my opponent little right and no luck.  

And so - with me off 11 CH h/cap we reached the turn with me 4 under gross against the card (though really 3 under as a par 4 is out of play and we are playing a short par 3 instead) - and 8 up.  I won the 10th and that was that.  9 and 8.  

I can't recall ever shooting a lower 9 holes gross (whether 3 or 4 under).  Of course pressure off I made a bit of a mess of the last 5holes - dropping 5 shots.  As my opponent today said...well even if he had played better he 'd have still had a real struggle.  Funny old game.  

Next round...the quarters...playing either an 18.1 lad or club champ who plays off +1.1.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played Winter k/o match today - and it turned out one of these days when I could do nothing wrong and a lot right, and my opponent little right and no luck. 

And so - with me off 11 CH h/cap we reached the turn with me 4 under gross against the card (though really 3 under as a par 4 is out of play and we are playing a short par 3 instead) - and 8 up.  I won the 10th and that was that.  9 and 8. 

I can't recall ever shooting a lower 9 holes gross (whether 3 or 4 under).  Of course pressure off I made a bit of a mess of the last 5holes - dropping 5 shots.  As my opponent today said...well even if he had played better he 'd have still had a real struggle.  Funny old game. 

Next round...the quarters...playing either an 18.1 lad or club champ who plays off +1.1.
		
Click to expand...

All that worrying for nothing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			All that worrying for nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I know.  Unbelievable.  But then again - between tee and close to green not that good - then deadly.  Typical...9th Hole.  How it went.  Dodgy drive but get away with it.  Solidly enough hit but not very great hybrid shot scrapes onto front edge of green - hole a 35ft putt for a birdie.  3rd birdie of front 9 and 8 up


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2022)

Quick 18 around Wentworth West this afternoon.
Off the tournament tees, my 2.8 index became a playing handicap of 8.
Shot 7 over gross.
Very long course, where even I had to hit hybrids and woods into some par 4’s.



Oh, did I mention it was on a simulator!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice 18 holes on my own this afternoon, just over 2hrs, bit blowy, but nice to be out midweek.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2022)

Played this afternoon as tomorrow morning will be a write off with buckets of rain coming in.
Very steady front 9 of +3 (19points), barely put a foot wrong.
Back 9 was going swimmingly well until I doubled the 14th, bogeyed 15 and doubled 16...
A couple of pars to finish and I'd managed to turn a 75 into a 79....36 points equals my worst scoring card so no change....
Love this game
Hate this game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Played this afternoon as tomorrow morning will be a write off with buckets of rain coming in.
Very steady front 9 of +3 (19points), barely put a foot wrong.
Back 9 was going swimmingly well until I doubled the 14th, bogeyed 15 and doubled 16...
A couple of pars to finish and I'd managed to turn a 75 into a 79....36 points equals my worst scoring card so no change....
Love this game
Hate this game.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my game. Hitting it badly (with the odd good hole) but getting it round in a reasonable point tally. Pretty sure a medal card wouldn't be pretty


----------



## Crow (Feb 3, 2022)

Started off well and was 1 over gross after 5 holes, for the next 4 holes I was 7 over gross!
Consistently poor on the back nine. 16 points out 15 back for 31, 90 gross.


----------



## DRW (Feb 4, 2022)

Bit late, played at weekend 1 over front nine and fell to bits on back with short game letting me down 9 over back nine. Played another 13 holes in afternoon.

Extended waste  area on 18h(bigger pictures open up on clicking, then click again on new tab pictures)


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 4, 2022)

10.30 this morning, sitting in the clubhouse drinking coffee watching the rain hammer down.
11.00 on the tee, eighteen holes of golf in the sunshine. 31 points thankyou.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2022)

DRW said:



			Bit late, played at weekend 1 over front nine and fell to bits on back with short game letting me down 9 over back nine. Played another 13 holes in afternoon.

Extended waste  area on 18h(bigger pictures open up on clicking, then click again on new tab pictures)















Click to expand...

Where’s that?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 4, 2022)

County inter club Scratch Seniors round robin semi final and handed out a dog licence in our game with the team winning 3-0


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 4, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Where’s that?
		
Click to expand...

Could be Ganton


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Could be Ganton
		
Click to expand...

Good call 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2022)

Range session tonight to try and right the wrongs from last weekend. That didn't work and doesn't bode well for tomorrow. Oh well tomorrow is a new day and start again with a fresh and open mind


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 4, 2022)

Played 18 in the windiest conditions I've ever played in. 

It was actually quite enjoyable for a spell but once we caught up with the traffic it got very cold, very quickly. I'd have quite happily walked in after 11 holes but by that point you're as far away from the clubhouse as you can be so may as well play it.

Driver was OK, wedges decent, irons awful.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2022)

Went to the new BigShots range in Harrow with the wife. It's £20 for an hour and you get unlimited balls - it just works via Trackman and there's loads of games you can load up on the screen. Not bad, might be better value than Top Golf overall. I hit a handful of half-shanky heel strike with the irons as I always do at driving ranges, smashed the driver pretty well though. Wife continued to hit driver well and 7 iron badly, but seemed to enjoy the experience.


----------



## Junior (Feb 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Went to the new BigShots range in Harrow with the wife. It's £20 for an hour and you get unlimited balls - it just works via Trackman and there's loads of games you can load up on the screen. Not bad, might be better value than Top Golf overall. I hit a handful of half-shanky heel strike with the irons as I always do at driving ranges, smashed the driver pretty well though. Wife continued to hit driver well and 7 iron badly, but *seemed to enjoy the experience.*

Click to expand...

That's the main thing.   Step son enjoys the trackman range more than the course.  Just likes messing about with the screen.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2022)

After missing out yesterday, was keen for a game today ,especially as the forcaste for Sunday is horrendous. As I got to Nairn the sun came out and it stopped raining. It was ominous though as the car park was empty and no one else had turned up, so we were first out at 9am. Bit of a breeze, but only 2 or 3 clubs. Started well, with pars on the first 3 holes and birdie on the 4th. As we teed off on the 5th it started to rain, and by the time we got to the green it was really hammering it down. Played 6th then cut across to the 11th . Got as far as the 12th green, only to see 2 guys cut across innfront of us from the 5th to the 13th tee without a word??? So we decided to just cut over to the 16th. We played to the green but by then was really coming down.so we just headed in. We were all soaked through  glad we cut across that's for sure, even pleased those two cut in front at the 13th🤣they must have got really wet🙂😅


----------



## timd77 (Feb 5, 2022)

I won the stableford comp 2 weeks ago, played the round of my life and scored 40 points.

Another club stableford today, 46 points 😳 Everything came off, putted well, was never in trouble, had few lucky bounces/kicks. Managed to stuff up the par 4 18th for a double, finished on 81, previous personal best was 84.

I’m currently walking on air. Telling my wife about it but she’s not the slightest bit interested!


----------



## IanM (Feb 5, 2022)

Some how missed the rain today   but the last 6 holes it got very windy.  Messed up the old rhythm,  was glad to get in.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 5, 2022)

Played 18 in wind wet conditions, a couple under handicap and finished 2nd in the 4bbb comp.  Keep my run going of being in the winnings in the last 4 comps I’ve played


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2022)

Played today, and didn't break 80 again, but it felt so close. We started on the 13th - after 13 holes I was only 6 over with no double bogeys. Unfortunately it then went tits up on the par five 8th, couple of fats from the rough and then missed the green - triple bogey. Only other bad hole was a double on the 11th, but that was enough to cost me as I finished on 81. Just a simple bogey instead of the triple would have done it - I was so solid for most of the round. Just put into perspective how well I'll actually have to play to break it. Only two cocked up holes and that was enough. Oh well.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 5, 2022)

Funny old day. Driving has been my strong point recently, but was all over the place today. Conversely, have been struggling with putting recently, but was solid today, only one 3 putt.

Had to battle thru 30-40 mph winds, but managed 39 points, good enough to win the sweep.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 5, 2022)

14 hole winter league am-am.
Shot level par, with 4 birdies, including a 2, for a bit of💰 .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2022)

More crap. Gloriously inconsistent and can't wait until my lesson this Thursday. 31 points but the putter got me out of jail


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 5, 2022)

Annoyed, 50ish yard pitches are usually a strong point, today I duffed all 4 of them but still shot 80. Very steady golf despite the putter being cold, literally…


----------



## DaveR (Feb 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Range session tonight to try and right the wrongs from last weekend. That didn't work and doesn't bode well for tomorrow. Oh well tomorrow is a new day and start again with a fresh and open mind
		
Click to expand...

Ever the optimist 😉👍


----------



## DaveR (Feb 5, 2022)

Comp today, 1 over par for 37 points. Not even close........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Ever the optimist 😉👍
		
Click to expand...

Blind optimism apparently isn't enough. A top off the first set the tone.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Blind optimism apparently isn't enough. A top off the first set the tone.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I did exactly the same thing today 😎


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 5, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Comp today, 1 over par for 37 points. Not even close........
		
Click to expand...

What won it?


----------



## DaveR (Feb 5, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			What won it?
		
Click to expand...

Heard 43 was in but not sure.


----------



## Junior (Feb 6, 2022)

1 over with a double and two bogies.  A chip in and a couple of tram-liners always help the card.  Lots of good stuff but the big stick has started to get the lefts which is worrying.  I've a lesson booked next week so will ask the pro to take a look.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 6, 2022)

Well we tried…. Set off in blue skies over Silloth and 40mph winds… 2 holes later walked in covered in sleet/snow ☃️ Unforeseen blizzard stops play ☹️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2022)

winter league again today - 3 under par but lost on the 17th , it’s a tough school when giving so many shots ( 16 and 15 respectively today ) - birdied one hole and lost it 😂. Think will be the last time I enter it


----------



## Crow (Feb 6, 2022)

Very windy today and a couple of holes of horizontal rain, that's what I'm blaming for my 24 points in today's Stableford competition.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 6, 2022)

When the wheels come off -
par birdie then absolute .....
53rd out of a field of 54
Started with a little contretemp with another player on the 3rd about him taking lift, clean and place when, in my clear view, he was 2 yards off the fairway then on the 4th  somebody on the adjoining hole zooming past in a buggy, with a clear view of me in mid back swing.

At least the birdie was a 2 on the par 3.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2022)

I whimped out. Really strong wind and rain overnight and didn't have the stomach for the fight given I'm swinging it poorly anyway. Went up to the club for lunch and a hole host of tales of woe seemed to justify the decision. Enjoyed the lie in and bacon sarnie for brekkie as well.


----------



## Bratty (Feb 6, 2022)

Sadly got knocked out of the mixed pairs semi-final with my partner off 8, against a pair we had to give 10 shots to.
We were 3 down after 6, and then won the next three to go all square at the turn (which included an almost hole in one that pitched 2 foot from the pin before hitting the damn pin, but still finishing 2 foot from the hole!). 2 down standing on 17th, with shots for them on both 17 and 18. Won 17th and then I had a 5 foot downhiller to win the 18th. Duly sunk it to finish all square and extra holes. My partner and I were 5 under handicap gross for the round to that point, which shows how well they played!
Halved the first extra hole and I then proceeded to smash a 3 wood 40 yards past his drive. They finished about 10 yards short the green with their approach. My partner then thins her pitch off the back of the green from 40 yards out, the first shot she hit really badly all round. I've now got a nasty downhill chip and run almost the whole length of the green which I somehow stuck to 5 foot. Sadly, he chipped it to 3 foot and they had a shot, so game over.
Great company and a really enjoyable match. Just such a shame to have left some out there... and miss out on a hole in one!


----------



## Kennysarmy (Feb 7, 2022)

Played Saturday and shot 81, decided I'd do a General Play score yesterday as felt none of my previous 10 rounds were reflective of my current (4.9) handicap as I was shooting between 78 and 81.

I then proceed to play the best golf I've played for months and shoot 1 over gross 70!

Handicap now cut to 4.4 haha


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 7, 2022)

Played Saturday and shot 3 over 73 in pretty strong winds. Pity we have 2 greens currently on temps due to work being done as this was actually my lowest score ever.

Also played the front 9 in -2, again a first for me. I've never shot under par for 9 holes.

Only my 2nd round since the end of November with zero practice in between, gives me a load of confidence for the new season that I may be able to get my index down to 4.4 which is the aim.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 7, 2022)

A definite round of two halfs today. Played like a dream front 9, out in 40 which, other than a scruffy double on one of the par 5s, was pretty close to perfection by my lowly standards.

Back 9 the wind picked up, and it was a bit of a grind, back in 47 including one oob.

my tee shot on the 2nd, so close yet so far!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2022)

Played first thing, still a bit frosty in places but drying out nicely.
Played exceptionally averagely..very few decent shots and no decent length putts holed.
The greens on the front 9 ran fairly quick for the time of year but the greens on the back 9 seemed much slower...took 4 or 5 holes to get the pace and by then the damage had been done.
Out for a 9 hole solo tomorrow. A bit of practice needed......


----------



## Crow (Feb 7, 2022)

Seniors Stableford today, probably the best start I've ever made with 7 points after 2 holes.  Completed the front 9 with 20 points and was going steady to the 15th when I had a long range birdie putt lip out and then missed the short par putt!  Another shortish one missed on the 16th but I was on 37 points on the tee of the par 3 last where I get a shot.

Proceeded to put 2 balls in the pond and blobbed it. 

Should still see a small HI cut to 11.0 though.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2022)

Played in the vets Stableford this morning,  a lovely day after pulling out of playing yesterday with 40mph winds and rain. Went down the 1st with a great drive, misshit the 2nd gap wedge, saw it splash into the stream in front of the green and amazingly saw it next 12feet from the pin on the green 😁

Otherwise a poor round for 32 points, but my regular pp won the comp


----------



## 2blue (Feb 8, 2022)

Crowded course & no Comp so played a Par/Bogie format. Got to 3 up after 8 & finished 2 up after 13......  then walked off due to things slowing down in front. Pleasant day but course took a lot of rain in last 24hrs.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 8, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			A definite round of two halfs today. Played like a dream front 9, out in 40 which, other than a scruffy double on one of the par 5s, was pretty close to perfection by my lowly standards.

Back 9 the wind picked up, and it was a bit of a grind, back in 47 including one oob.

my tee shot on the 2nd, so close yet so far!

View attachment 41018

Click to expand...

Really unlucky, looks like it’s even ended up behind the cup. 

For anyone wondering, that’s one of the temp greens I was talking about in my post a couple up. Our greens are better than that, honest. 😂


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 8, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Really unlucky, looks like it’s even ended up behind the cup.

For anyone wondering, that’s one of the temp greens I was talking about in my post a couple up. Our greens are better than that, honest. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Thought at first it was going to be one of those which look very close from the tee, but when you get there, it's about 10 feet past. This was about an inch and a half from the hole, directly behind the cup as you say. It was a beautifully hit 8 iron, probably the closest I'll ever get 

Do have to say the course is looking great for this time of year, think we are in for a fantastic summer of golf.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2022)

Was desperate for a hit today and sods law it was a nice morning and afternoon, but the car was in for its MOT, and didn't expect to get it back as it was also booked for a couple of other things to be done. Got the call all done early so headed up to the kings to play a few holes. Course deserted, but only time to.play a few so only took half set and driver. Played up to the 6th then planned to cut across from 7th to 16th, as I got to the green there was a guy coming down the 15th so rather than go against etiquette, I decided to play 8th then back down 16. Played a couple of balls onnthem too. Got to the 16th tee only to see the old boy still on the green. So had to wait, while he chipped a couple of balls from around the green then putted them out. Hit a good one onto the green, missed the birdie only to find him still not hit yet on 17th. Got to the tee, doesn't look at me then duffs one right into the water, then goes gets another ball and duffs one right while I'm standing there, off he trots to look for the 2nd one. Not a word or even a look
 I should have just cut in before him, I'd prob have finished before he reached the 16th green🤣🤣
So just walked in, life's to short😅


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2022)

Millionaire’s Golf this afternoon, tee’d of at 1:20 and only saw 5 other people on the course, weather was very mild, light winds, probably best weather of the week looking at the forecast. 6 over, driving was best it’s been for a while. Walked off the 18th at 3:30.


----------



## DRW (Feb 9, 2022)

Played 34, Course 33, DRW 1.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2022)

Respectable 36 points today (79, +8) but incredibly frustrating 
Pretty solid all the way round...bogeys at 10 and 11 due to bobbly greens was irritating 
But the 18th was the most irritating 
A decent drive, it's a par 5 and the 2nd shot is often a lay-up between 2 sets of bunkers leaving a wedge onto the green.
Hit my hybrid well and halfway through the flight we got a huge gust of wind which stalled the ball and it dropped onto the very top of the first bunker...another inch back towards me and it would have rolled into the bunker and been easier to hit..
I had one leg halfway down the bunker face, the other curled up under my chin and the ball about waist high...
Great..thanks a lot.....
Managed to connect with a 5 iron only to see it roll into a greenside bunker.
Got there and the ball has rolled to the back lip...no possibility of playing towards the flag..had to aim 90° right to leave myself a 20 footer which just missed.
A par would have equalled the scoring card dropping out of my 20, the bogey has put me up to 6.5..
Didn't really deserve that amount of bad luck on one hole but that's golf ....


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2022)

Birdie at the last for 3 skins and take the money!!  Avoided the rain too.  

Tomorrow... fly fishing!!  Will make a change!


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Feb 9, 2022)

Played 9 and was +9 after 8 holes (which is f*cking brilliant for me!)..........and then came our 560yd par 5 with water all down the right and a psuedo-island green. Finished +13. 

So so *so* disappointed as just getting a 7 and effectively 'par' for my handicap and it would have been a really consistent set of holes. Oh well, I guess I should be focusing on the 8 good ones really.....


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 9, 2022)

Another solid performance and finished with 38 points. Dreadful double bogey start but a birdie on 2 settled me back in for a gross 79.

Driver was bordering on embarrassing, I seem to be stuck somewhere between my old driver swing and the new one I’m trying to forge after having lessons a few weeks ago. Gave up on it after the drive down 14 and went back to my old swing… found the fairway on 16 17 and 18.

Putting was very good, listening to Bob Rotella’s putting out of your mind has seemed to work, you’ve just got to stop caring and let your body react to the target. chipping and wedges were fairly decent distance wise just left a bit to be desired on dispersion but with a solid putter I was getting quite a few up-and-down. Irons not the best but they kind of went where they needed to.

Declared it beforehand obviously but put the card in so possibly a small cut. IG will update overnight.

Highlight was the 6 straight pars 12-17.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			Another solid performance and finished with 38 points. Dreadful double bogey start but a birdie on 2 settled me back in for a gross 79.

Driver was bordering on embarrassing, I seem to be stuck somewhere between my old driver swing and the new one I’m trying to forge after having lessons a few weeks ago. Gave up on it after the drive down 14 and went back to my old swing… found the fairway on 16 17 and 18.

Putting was very good, listening to Bob Rotella’s putting out of your mind has seemed to work, you’ve just got to stop caring and let your body react to the target. chipping and wedges were fairly decent distance wise just left a bit to be desired on dispersion but with a solid putter I was getting quite a few up-and-down. Irons not the best but they kind of went where they needed to.

Declared it beforehand obviously but put the card in so possibly a small cut. IG will update overnight.

Highlight was the 6 straight pars 12-17.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget this is still winter golf and so it bodes well when the drier and warmer weather arrives


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2022)

Out on my own late afternoon filming for the YouTube channel, holed out for an eagle with an 8 iron from 126 yards!

A pity the light was so poor, shot tracer failed to pick the shot up and even zooming right in in you can barely see the ball land, but here's the pitch mark and ball in hole!

I also had 2 birdies but still only managed 37 points as there were a couple of horror holes mixed in too.


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 9, 2022)

Crow said:



			Out on my own late afternoon filming for the YouTube channel, holed out for an eagle with an 8 iron from 126 yards!

A pity the light was so poor, shot tracer failed to pick the shot up and even zooming right in in you can barely see the ball land, but here's the pitch mark and ball in hole!

I also had 2 birdies but still only managed 37 points as there were a couple of horror holes mixed in too.


View attachment 41063

Click to expand...

What’s your YouTube?


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			What’s your YouTube?
		
Click to expand...

In my signature, it's all about classic golf clubs so a bit niche!


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 9, 2022)

Crow said:



			In my signature, it's all about classic golf clubs so a bit niche!
		
Click to expand...

I only access this from phone so can’t see signatures


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			I only access this from phone so can’t see signatures
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/c/ClassicGolfClubs


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 9, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			I only access this from phone so can’t see signatures
		
Click to expand...

Turn your phone sideways and it shows signatures (or at least it does on mine).


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 10, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Turn your phone sideways and it shows signatures (or at least it does on mine).
		
Click to expand...

OMG! It worked! All this time……


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't forget this is still winter golf and so it bodes well when the drier and warmer weather arrives
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, chunked a couple of chips yesterday due to the soft ground...

Got cut 0.3


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 10, 2022)

For the first time in a long time I managed to get most of my drives away. Suffice to say 21 points on the front and 17 on the back. Made £21 in the fuddle. But I was chuffed to bits re my round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			Indeed, chunked a couple of chips yesterday due to the soft ground...

Got cut 0.3
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Short game is a nightmare (especially with my flaky technique) so most players, even the good ones at my club are duffing at least one a round. A cut's a cut so all moving the right way


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2022)

Was lined up to play the Medal this morning...
Due to work, I had to be away by 1 but my mate got stuck in traffic and didn't get to thenclub until just after 9
Sadly, a rollup had just gone out and several groups of ladies were waiting to tee off..
So we didn't enter
Just as well as it took over 2 hours to just get round the front 9
So we stopped and had a butty and a coffee.....
Sometimes that's the best way.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2022)

A first for me today 

I had a casual round with my regular  PP today, on Sunday he par'd the back 9 with 2 birdies and 2 bogeys.  Today I straight par'd the back 9 with 9 consecutive pars. A few years back I played it 2 under par but this today is something different I feel.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 11, 2022)

A rather ‘fresh’ start to today.. winter greens ⛳️ on the old Silloth links but none the less thoroughly enjoyable. Played really well, pretty accurate considering we were on winters.. lost 1 down after driving into a bunker on 18 😖


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 11, 2022)

Boomy said:



			A rather ‘fresh’ start to today.. winter greens ⛳️ on the old Silloth links but none the less thoroughly enjoyable. Played really well, pretty accurate considering we were on winters.. lost 1 down after driving into a bunker on 18 😖

View attachment 41091
View attachment 41092
View attachment 41093

Click to expand...

We were going to play but blew it out. No love for playing on winter greens so went to the range instead.

Shame as a nice morning apart from the frost.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			We were going to play but blew it out. No love for playing on winter greens so went to the range instead.

Shame as a nice morning apart from the frost.
		
Click to expand...

They were back on full greens and normal tee’s by late morning 😫 I wish we’d hung back for a later tee. It was a glorious day - in all honesty I was tempted to head out for another 18 but my PP wasn’t up for it.


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2022)

Boomy said:



			They were back on full greens and normal tee’s by late morning 😫 I wish we’d hung back for a later tee. It was a glorious day - in all honesty I was tempted to head out for another 18 but my PP wasn’t up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Having Silloth withdrawal symptoms....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2022)

One of those days today when the only luck you get is bad...
It was laughable towards the end..hit a ball up towards then18th green and we were trying to guess how bad the lie would be, how close to the edge of a bunker or even if it had bounced off a sprinkler head and gone into the car park....
4 lipouts on the front 9 alone, 3 more that, genuinely, defied gravity...the look on CVG's face told me as much...
How I managed to shoot 83 I'll  never know....with just half of the bad luck turning good it would have been mid 70's....
One of those days.....
We go again....


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 11, 2022)

77 blows through 17 holes this afternoon (1 par 3 shut) so played to handicap.

Was so so off the tee and with my longer irons but from 140 yards in was as good as I can be I think, quite a few decent up and downs with the wedges and the new Scotty I picked up in the shop before the round was rolling it really nicely.

Going to book a few lessons in to get my long irons sorted as on a tighter course I'd have been punished today.

Pro also lent me his demo Stealth today. Wasnt blown away by it tbh had no real feedback from the face and it wasn't any longer or straighter than my epic flash (not that I was particularly expecting it to be) when I put similar swings on them.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Perfect handicap golf today for 13 holes. 10 pars and 3 bogeys. The bogeys came on my 3 shot holes. Then went and “ruined” it with birdies on holes 14 and 15. Parred in for 38 points for a win by 1 point in todays swindle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2022)

Nine holes this afternoon after working on the changes from the lesson last night. Some good, some bad when I didn't do what I was trying to do. Didn't keep score and played two balls. Might have found something regarding short game so time well spent


----------



## RichA (Feb 12, 2022)

Played in the monthly medal with a couple of good pals. One of them (HI 22) hit a peachy tee shot on a 172 yard par 3 - one bounce, rolled 10 feet, straight in for an ace.
Still buzzing for him. Lovely fella.


----------



## Carlwm (Feb 12, 2022)

Played a  course which claims to be par 70 but almost certainly isn't given how short it is and managed 8 double bogies, 4 bogies and 6 pars to squeak round in 90, which is probably about average for me, there. I was hitting the ball as well as I can until I got on the greens but my putting let me down. Pretty much all of those doubles were three-puts or worse. Enjoyed myself though, nonetheless.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 12, 2022)

Think I’m turning into @fundy 🙄😞


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Think I’m turning into @fundy 🙄😞
		
Click to expand...


you miss every fairway left and have no short game or get injured?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2022)

The new Balsa Wood Boy


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			you miss every fairway left and have no short game or get injured?
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced he's ever missed a fairway left...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			you miss every fairway left and have no short game or get injured?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, most of that, but today something went twang in my right foot as I took my drive on the first.

Played 3 holes and called it a day
I was winning 5-4 points at the time, can I call that a win? 🤭


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2022)

A game of two halves today. Strong winds throughout, greens bobbly. Scored oddly well on the front nine, 18 points. Happy days. An England batting collapse on the back nine, 11 points, 6 of those on the last 3 holes. The wind ground me down, making it hard to concentrate when putting in particular. 

Good to get out though.


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A game of two halves today. Strong winds throughout, greens bobbly. Scored oddly well on the front nine, 18 points. Happy days. An England batting collapse on the back nine, 11 points, 6 of those on the last 3 holes. The wind ground me down, making it hard to concentrate when putting in particular.

Good to get out though.
		
Click to expand...

Very similar here. Played in our swindle in very blustery conditions - winds were a fairly constant 30-40mph and it just ground me down eventually.

Our 4-ball were pipped by a couple of points, but on a personal level I’m starting to hit the ball really nicely again, especially my irons. The fitness is still an issue following my surgery in the autumn, as I’m running out of steam mid way through the back nine.

Still, with an entirely new perspective on what’s important in life, the bad shots are now just laughed at, and my view is that it’s simply great to be back out there, enjoying the banter and good company.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			To be fair, most of that, but today something went twang in my right foot as I took my drive on the first.

Played 3 holes and called it a day
I was winning 5-4 points at the time, can I call that a win? 🤭
		
Click to expand...


Thats not a proper injury if you can play 3 more holes after doing it


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Thats not a proper injury if you can play 3 more holes after doing it 

Click to expand...

Speaks the Master......


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 12, 2022)

From cut to can’t putt. 

Utter shambles, hit 2 fairways with the driver, 4 fairways all day. Irons still very good but I couldn’t hole anything, even 4 footers. 

33 points, 36 putts.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2022)

Bloody hard work today. Freezing cold and hellish winds. Four layers, gloves, snood and beanie hat throughout. Flew over a couple of greens as the wind basically changed mid-flight and carried it instead of holding it up. Greens were inconsistent speeds which was awkward. Didn't par anything until the 8th. Managed a birdie on the 13th by holing a 20 footer. Parred 14th. That was it really, ended up scraping an 86 for 33 points. To be honest I actually hit my irons pretty sweetly which is so rare for me, and the hybrid was working well too, those were the saving graces I think - just the wind that killed us. I feel absolutely knackered now, there's something about the wind beating your face all day that just makes me feel tired.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 12, 2022)

Played ok for 37 points. Only low point was a disaster on the par 5 7th which was into a strong wind - 3 excellent shots to get on the green, then somehow managed to 4 putt!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2022)

Good news bad news. Played ok for 38 points including 20 points on the back nine which plays much harder than the front. Changes from the lesson on Thursday worked pretty well although I did get twitchy over the last few holes knowing I might be in contention. In the end I came second in my division but won the swindle so will have a tidy pick up and some pro shop vouchers. The bad news was I didn't score on the par five 5th despite being in the greenside bunker for three. Had I made par I'd have won division too

Hit it nicely and putted well after putting my Ping Cadence Anser back in the bag. Swing changes very comfortable but need to have trust in it, especially under pressure as I nearly made a hash of the last by early extending which is what I am trying to eradicate


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2022)

1 under yesterday, with 4 birdies.
A big relief because on Thursday I was awful on the simulator. don’t know what I did differently, but it worked, as I only missed one fairway & 3 greens.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2022)

Some of My usual playing partners on a Saturday were away this week, so went for a game with an old mate up at Tain who I've not plsyedvwith in a while. Played at 11 so didn't have the usual early start and it paid off, missed the rain and had cracking weather, quite warm for the time of year, probably 10 deg and sunny. Had a nice game and after a few thins early on hit it pretty well 73 gross which, considering in not been playing that often I was quite happy with. I don't know what's happened to My mates game he was off 7 or 8 a couple of years ago and is now off 17, I could see the frustration in every shot he took, esp the putting as he was a pretty good putter before.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 13, 2022)

Crow said:



			In my signature, it's all about classic golf clubs so a bit niche!
		
Click to expand...

 Can I use my land line to listen to it?


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 13, 2022)

Still not playing to where my handicap suggests I should be playing but starting to see some improvement with a 12 over on Thursday and 13 over yesterday (both scores actually counting in my best 8 having knocked out one very low round).

One of the joys yesterday was getting round in less than three and half hours on a Saturday morning. We had one of the slowest players in our group with us and we gave him the real hurry up. It is getting to the point where some just do not want to play with him and every body lately is giving him the hurry up and he has started to listen.


----------



## Wilson (Feb 13, 2022)

My golf was as good as the weather we encountered on the last 3 holes, brutal.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

Played in the Stableford yesterday. I don’t usually bother as it’s touch and go whether we get round before dark.

When I signed up in the morning the weather was ok. By the time we teed off it was blowing 20mph with gusts even higher and my back was giving me grief.

Played the first 4 holes well, then fell apart to the turn thinning or topping quite a few shots finishing with 12 points. Steadied the ship somewhat (apart from taking 4 to get down from 30yards on 11) coming home in 17. 

It’s tough going when chips and putts are being blown off line. But despite finishing with 29 points (89 gross) I only lost one ball, and was only 5 points behind the winner.

Taking the positives I struck some really nice irons and the new swing occasionally felt ok when I wasn’t being blown over.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 13, 2022)

Been shooting 1, 2, 3 over par every round for the last couple of weeks without holing any putts. If my putter warms up it will turn into 68s and 69s but no doubt hot putter = driver or irons going awol 😏


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

Managed to get 18 in before the rain this morning , nice solid level par

Yesterday was a winter scratch foursomes match at an away club , built on the side of a hill , long slog , hard to get a flow going but we managed a half


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2022)

What a difference a week makes.

Timing much better today, and knocked it round in a gross 73 in the medal, which beats my previous best medal score of 79 quite comfortably. Shaved the hole on 3/4 putts, but equally holed some long ones you wouldn’t expect to so that probably equalled itself out. Driver was really on form which made the round so much easier.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

Was due out at 8.45 and really didn't fancy that wind and rain. More than happy with the overall performance yesterday and still stuff to work on at the range this week but no point getting blown about and wet for the sake of a few quid in the roll up


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good news bad news. Played ok for 38 points including 20 points on the back nine which plays much harder than the front. Changes from the lesson on Thursday worked pretty well although I did get twitchy over the last few holes knowing I might be in contention. In the end I came second in my division but won the swindle so will have a tidy pick up and some pro shop vouchers. The bad news was I didn't score on the par five 5th despite being in the greenside bunker for three. Had I made par I'd have won division too

Hit it nicely and putted well after putting my Ping Cadence Anser back in the bag. Swing changes very comfortable but need to have trust in it, especially under pressure as I nearly made a hash of the last by early extending which is what I am trying to eradicate
		
Click to expand...

Do you find switching between putters helps? Apart from the odd hot streak I’m struggling with pace control. I know it’s 100% mental but maybe a shiny new putter will help with a mental reset….


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

I always had an Anser (an original Anser 2 c1981 which I am getting reshafted and if I can ever find a PP61 grip - regripped to start using again) and so love the style. I love the feel of my milled Odyssey Protype #9 but I am struggling to hole out from 3-5 feet which is why I went to the 2 ball. I want to get back to playing like a kid in 2022 and so loose all my mental scarring about the short game, not worry about technique on the course and putt with freedom like I did when I was 16 (and decent). As a result I am going to stick (well try) to the Anser. The only downside is the Cadence has a blue face and whit pain and the paint is chipped and I find it really off putting at times. Might have to look out for a second hand or cheap milled faced Anser


----------



## timd77 (Feb 13, 2022)

Cold, wet and windy. Extremely wet under foot. Team stableford comp where you can have a hole off every now and again so was good fun. Working Monday to Friday means that I have to play at the weekend whatever the weather, so no point moaning about it, just cover up and get on with it, and at the very least enjoy the company and beer afterwards!


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 13, 2022)

Played yesterday and was expecting a bit of a come down after the 73 last week but managed to shoot a 76 for 37 points in pretty blustery conditions. I could have actually scored better as I missed 3 putts from within 4 foot, pretty sure the wind moved one of them and I was also 3 off the tee after carving one miles right trying to cut the corner on 8. My miss with the driver is normally left so was surprised to see it sail off right. 

Wedges were great apart from a chunked pitch on the first. 50 yard pitch which I chunked 20 yards but then hit the next pitch to 5 feet to save par. 

Really excited for the new season with my current form. Feel like I’ve lost a bit of distance even taking the conditions into account but my bad hits and misses are usually not putting me it trouble. Hope it continues.


----------



## SimonC (Feb 14, 2022)

Little bit or a rant here as I played on Saturday in a Cross Country Texas Scramble, unfortunately our 4th player (my dad) couldn't play as he's got COVID (fortunately he's still in good health). It was only a 10 hole competition, but the way the shots given & number of tee shots you had to take just didn't work.
It was 10% of your combined handicaps for a 4 ball & 15% for a 3 ball which I think is fine but you got your full allowance for 18 holes. My team had playing handicaps of 3, 4 & 13 so we got 3.0 shots, the team that won got I believe had 8 shots (maybe a little more) so they must have had a combined playing handicap total 80 or more. Now you would think that as it's only a 10 hole competition you would then take the shots received divide by 18 holes & multiply by 10 holes (total number of holes played) so our team would receive 1.7 shots & the winning team would receive 4.4 shots but no it was the full allowance.
It was also 2 tee shots to count for the 4 balls with 2 spares whereas we had to take 3 tee shots each leaving only 1 spare, in all honesty this didn't affect our team but the number of shots certainly did.

We knew we didn't stand much of a chance so we went out to have some fun & fortunately we finished just before the heavens opened up for the rest of the day. Now for the blow my own trumpet bit; I played really well taking almost all of the second shots I played, I hit one hole in 2 shots that was an extended version of our only par 5 playing 550 yards uphill under soft ground conditions. If you've seen any of my threads in the "I had a lesson today and" thread you'll see that I've been making some pretty significant changes to my swing over the last month or 2 & my playing partners both mentioned how my ball flight has changed & is much more penetrating than it used to be.

It was also the first time I'd taken my new Stealth driver out on the course & it seems to have the perfect ball flight & seems really forgiving for what is a low spin driver. I hit one that was right out of the bottom of the club that didn't seem to spin up the way my old driver would have, having seen Matt Blois latest driver review confirmed what I saw on the course.

I'm glad I play this game as other than seeing my boys it's the only thing that keeps me moving forwards.


----------



## Junior (Feb 14, 2022)

SimonC said:



			Little bit or a rant here as I played on Saturday in a Cross Country Texas Scramble, unfortunately our 4th player (my dad) couldn't play as he's got COVID (fortunately he's still in good health). It was only a 10 hole competition, but the way the shots given & number of tee shots you had to take just didn't work.
It was 10% of your combined handicaps for a 4 ball & 15% for a 3 ball which I think is fine but you got your full allowance for 18 holes. My team had playing handicaps of 3, 4 & 13 so we got 3.0 shots, the team that won got I believe had 8 shots (maybe a little more) so they must have had a combined playing handicap total 80 or more. Now you would think that as it's only a 10 hole competition you would then take the shots received divide by 18 holes & multiply by 10 holes (total number of holes played) so our team would receive 1.7 shots & the winning team would receive 4.4 shots but no it was the full allowance.
It was also 2 tee shots to count for the 4 balls with 2 spares whereas we had to take 3 tee shots each leaving only 1 spare, in all honesty this didn't affect our team but the number of shots certainly did.

We knew we didn't stand much of a chance so we went out to have some fun & fortunately we finished just before the heavens opened up for the rest of the day. Now for the blow my own trumpet bit; I played really well taking almost all of the second shots I played, I hit one hole in 2 shots that was an extended version of our only par 5 playing 550 yards uphill under soft ground conditions. If you've seen any of my threads in the "I had a lesson today and" thread you'll see that I've been making some pretty significant changes to my swing over the last month or 2 & my playing partners both mentioned how my ball flight has changed & is much more penetrating than it used to be.

It was also the first time I'd taken my new Stealth driver out on the course & it seems to have the perfect ball flight & seems really forgiving for what is a low spin driver. I hit one that was right out of the bottom of the club that didn't seem to spin up the way my old driver would have, having seen Matt Blois latest driver review confirmed what I saw on the course.

I'm glad I play this game as other than seeing my boys it's the only thing that keeps me moving forwards.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, did you tee off on the 13th playing to the 14th Green??? That's 2 mighty blows.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2022)

Loads of rain yesterday so carry only today
CVG doesn't like to carry and there was a frash on his side of town causing chaos so he wimped out
Only planned to do 9 but got to the 10th and it was clear..well, it would have been rude not to...
Played decently, didn't keep score but I would only have been 3 or 4 over at most
Very sticky in parts of the course..long standing members are saying they've never seen the course this wet and some of them have been members for 50+ years..
More rain coming in tonight and stormy winds too...might not be able to go out again this week
When you get gusts of 40mph+ at Ellesborough the course becomes virtually unplayable...


----------



## SimonC (Feb 14, 2022)

Junior said:



			Nice, did you tee off on the 13th playing to the 14th Green??? That's 2 mighty blows.
		
Click to expand...

No that would be huge (over 700 yards), if only hey. It was the 14th tee to the 5th green, it plays around 10 to 15 yards uphill in total so not a huge amount but still a little uphill. 

We also played the 6th tee to the 7th green which was interesting threading a 3 wood second shot through the trees around the 6th green & 7th tee.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2022)

Played Nairn this morning forcaste was poor, 90% chance of rain from 9am. Our first time was 9am. We got lucky not a drop fell while we were out. Stated to brighten up on the back 9 and warmed up a bit as well. Hit it OK, 4 birdies, but prob should have had a couple more, only one bogey, rest pars but the course was playing pretty easy as even more Gorse removed in the last couple of week, hardly any left now, Stark contrast to when I first joined.


----------



## fat80b (Feb 14, 2022)

9 hole par 3 this morning after a weekend on the beers in Cardiff for the rugby.

Not expecting much, but opened with a beauty of an 8 iron into a two club strong wind for an 8 ft missed birdie putt. Started with 3 pars, had a brain fart in the middle with some duffed chips for a criminal 5 & a 6 despite deccent tee shots, and then finished 2 bogeys, 2 pars with another close birdie putt on the last.

A real case of what could have been if a) my confidence and concentration on the chips had been there and b) the greens weren't quite so waterlogged even in windy conditions.

Frustrating but at the same time v satisfying as my iron play is as good as it has ever been......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2022)

With the forecast this week I think a lot of us will be struggling to get a game. As a weekend golfer I am hoping the rain isn't too bad and the course holds up to be fully open at the weekend but I'm not holding my breath. The forecast for Friday looks grim and so I guess it depends how it copes. Winds for Saturday and Sunday still strong and more rain due Sunday. Considering playing the Saturday roll up and taking HID for a pub lunch instead of playing Sunday


----------



## SimonC (Feb 14, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			With the forecast this week I think a lot of us will be struggling to get a game. As a weekend golfer I am hoping the rain isn't too bad and the course holds up to be fully open at the weekend but I'm not holding my breath. The forecast for Friday looks grim and so I guess it depends how it copes. Winds for Saturday and Sunday still strong and more rain due Sunday. Considering playing the Saturday roll up and taking HID for a pub lunch instead of playing Sunday
		
Click to expand...

I've booked 3 hours on the indoor simulator, I was going to play 13 holes then go on the sim but as you say the weather looks awful so it may be the sim only this weekend.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2022)

Beautiful morning this morning 

9 holes after work .. had the course to myself powered round in hour and 15 mins and headed home


----------



## fat80b (Feb 15, 2022)

our course has just closed in Cambridge - waterlogged - ugh - could be days until it re-opens...


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

fat80b said:



			our course has just closed in Cambridge - waterlogged - ugh - could be days until it re-opens...
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play?


----------



## fat80b (Feb 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Where do you play?
		
Click to expand...

I'm at Girton, but also play Trumpington par 3, Kingsway Melbourn, plus some of the others on occasion


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2022)

Wasn't expecting to get out before next week but at about 2pm the rain stopped, the wind dropped and I thought.. why not.
Only intended playing the front 9 and didn't expect many to be there..
Rolled up and there were 5 cars in the car park..1 guy had just finished, saw 1 out on the course and a 3 ball was getting ready for 9.
Jumped out in front of them and....it was , shall we say, mildly moist!
Fairways were firmish, greens were obviously soft but it was the rough that was very heavy going...
Wettest I've seen it and, in that rough, soft enough to be compared to a parkland course 
So I didn't go there much...
Got round the 9 and I thought I might as well go on for a bit..
Managed 16 before darkness began falling and had 38 points......3 birdies and a double in there too...
That will be it now for a while..the high wi ds are coming in tomorrow and not letting up until after the weekend...more rain due tonight and over the weekend.
The course will be open but I can't see me going up until Tuesday earliest next week....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2022)

And as it happens the wind dropped again this morning..nowt but a 15mph with 25mph gusts...I can handle that!
Didn't see anyone else until I was on the 8th..and only saw a 3 ball on the 10th - just got to the tee before them and saw nobody else until I packed up after 15.
By then the wind was rising again and it started to become a chore.
Took the "Stenson" Legacy Black Vs out for a ride...Oh Boy are they nice....Still.. might use them a bit more often...
Was 4 under handicap after the 15th so going along nicely.
Thats definitely it now until Monday or even Tuesday but the course has dried out well....


----------



## Boomy (Feb 17, 2022)

Well that certainly blew the cobwebs off 🌪🕸 A lovely bright day 🌤 at Silloth.. made all the more fun by a 30+ mph wind fresh off the Solway and 50mph gusts. The 9th hole, playing 130 yards to the back white flag position, straight into the wind .. flat out 6 iron into the heart of the green ⛳️  then 3 putted 🤪


----------



## Crow (Feb 17, 2022)

Out this morning, the course was drier than I was expecting, we might have been lucky here and missed most of the heavy rain so far.

Windy but I've played in worse, round was going okay until I blobbed 13 and 14, finished with 33 points, 89 gross.


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

Just got back from upchurch river valley near sittingbourne.

Course was pretty decent although a bit damp and there was “stiff breeze” which made things interesting.

Played ok in places for 33 points but more importantly I’m back in the winners circle after a 2&1 victory 

The highlight was my PP getting us to play the 8th rather than 6th which resulted in a lost ball off the tee for me and somehow I managed to lose another one on the walk from the 8th back to 6th


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

33 points in a horrible cold wind this morning. Played very well in the main, but not helped by 2 drives resulting in lost balls, then one of our opponents pointing out my ball on one hole, me playing it, only to find out it wasn't my ball at all! Wasn't best impressed, but totally my fault for not double-checking.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2022)

Valentines Mixed over 15 holes , course dried up nicely overnight . One man one woman to count on each hole and we've come 2nd with 61 . I dropped 3 shots on the front 9 but birdied 11, 12 and 13 to finish level par. Greens were amazing , been mowed this morning and running well , best I've ever seen them in Feb.
Spoke with new course manger after and we've closed the course ahead of tomorrow's storm , will open in case we miss it but doubt it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2022)

Lovely day to play this morning - sunshine 

Nice level par round


----------



## IanM (Feb 17, 2022)

Played a Society at Sandy Lodge today.  Interesting layout,  was closed yesterday and I can see why.   Greens were awful, (ok it's February,  I'm meaning compared with those ive played this year) no two the same... work in progress.  

Still enjoyed the place,  32 points in a strong wind... as I didnt want to fight the M25 I didn't stay for the meal and presentation.   

Will go back in the summer to see it in its normal condition.... special mention of the soup in half way house!! Excellent.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 17, 2022)

I played today was in 2 minds about doing so but given the weather forecast for the next few days did not want to miss out.

Yesterday I had a an iron and driver fitting session, I have not hit that many balls in a great many years.

Today - I was so worn out I hit the worst score of the winter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I played today was in 2 minds about doing so but given the weather forecast for the next few days did not want to miss out.

Yesterday I had a an iron and driver fitting session, I have not hit that many balls in a great many years.

Today - I was so worn out I hit the worst score of the winter.
		
Click to expand...

At least you had a good excuse. What clubs are you getting


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			At least you had a good excuse. What clubs are you getting
		
Click to expand...

 Either Titleist T100s or T200.

Decided not to bother with a driver change for moment.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Feb 17, 2022)

El Plantio yesterday - great value course if you ever want a round in the Alicante area without spendning a fortune. 1st few greens were a bit ropey, but after that the course was good.

Gave the youth a day off school as it was his 12th birthday and he was getting a new putter, so he could come along with the society for the day. 

I played Ok, but couldn't get a score going. The boy got 36 points with 4 blobs - Bandit. Enough for 1st place with a few shots to spare. Highlight of his round was probably the 8th hole, 420 yard par 4, which he hit the green in reg then knocked it down in 2 from about 50 feet for a very solid par.

"most fun I've had playing golf dad" = that's all that matters son.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 17, 2022)

Once more I am the man. The fiddle lads decided to play pairs today. Best score from two on each hole. Both to score on the Par 3’s with a nearest the pin on the par threes. second par three I drilled a 3 wood into the wind and won nearest the pin. 21 points on the front nine. 3 rd par 3, my PP Jimmy won the nearest pin. Back nine we smashed it for 26 points. All in all we walked away with £24 each. Joking aside it’s just nice to be hitting the ball well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2022)

Played rubbish, and off forward tees with CR 2 under ‘par’ I find my HI goes up by 0.4 as I lost a ‘goodie’ and my CH goes up 1.  Funny old system but so be it as I get the rationale for it and how it works.  As a result I give 1 shot less to my opponent in my winter singles KO QF…a good thing as the shot was on our tough 200+ yd par 3 15th.  

That said it shouldn‘t be hard for me to put another card in before we play and see that reversed.  But that will be my choice…of course I will…as if I’d ever manipulate my hcap.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't be silly, have you seen the weather out there


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2022)

Played 8 holes before it snowed, got pretty heavy. Alas we had to walk in from the 10th the furthest point from the clubhouse in a snowstorm/blizzard.


----------



## DRW (Feb 18, 2022)

First out at 8am, lovely out there, woeful chipping and putting. shot 92, scoring diff 16.8 on west course. Got in van, as skies opened, phew!. Sat out the rain, then East course in the windier afternoon(didnt score).

No birdies  but wife got one, not that she reminded me


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2022)

DRW said:



			First out at 8am, lovely out there, woeful chipping and putting. shot 92, scoring diff 16.8 on west course. Got in van, as skies opened, phew!. Sat out the rain, then East course in the windier afternoon(didnt score).

No birdies  but wife got one, not that she reminded me

Click to expand...

Hard-core 36 holes in winter, I can't even manage that now in summer.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Well that certainly blew the cobwebs off 🌪🕸 A lovely bright day 🌤 at Silloth.. made all the more fun by a 30+ mph wind fresh off the Solway and 50mph gusts. The 9th hole, playing 130 yards to the back white flag position, straight into the wind .. flat out 6 iron into the heart of the green ⛳️  then 3 putted 🤪
View attachment 41243

Click to expand...

I must really make the effort to get there this year, shame its so far from civilisation 🤣


----------



## Boomy (Feb 18, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			I must really make the effort to get there this year, shame its so far from civilisation 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha 😂 it’s not that far from civilisation 🌍 just a bit off the beaten track. You’d be more than welcome to come for a game as my guest ⛳️


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Ha ha 😂 it’s not that far from civilisation 🌍 just a bit off the beaten track. You’d be more than welcome to come for a game as my guest ⛳️
		
Click to expand...

Thanks been invited by savingpar a few times, just havnt managed to get that far south in a while😉


----------



## Boomy (Feb 18, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Thanks been invited by savingpar a few times, just havnt managed to get that far south in a while😉
		
Click to expand...

We can arrange a packed lunch for the weary traveller after the long journey to the back of beyond 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2022)

Boomy said:



			We can arrange a packed lunch for the weary traveller after the long journey to the back of beyond 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think a midnight snack would be more appropriate 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2022)

Roll up. Tricky in breezy conditions and a slog once the rain came in on the back 9. Didn't play great and got 29 (thought it was worse than that but card was marked right). For the heck of it I took Trigger out (my original Anser 2 I am getting regripped and reshafted hence the name - Triggers new broom). Felt a bit light at 33 inches so hoping a longer shaft may give me that fraction more weight. Greens pencilled tined midweek so lots of bobbles so hard to be objective


----------



## Mel Smooth (Feb 20, 2022)

9 hole comp for the youth at La Finca yesterday - played the back nine, 15 points was enough for 3 rd place.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 20, 2022)

Pairs betterball comp today off 85%. Mostly played well but a couple of dodgy shots thrown in. We dovetailed well though and ended up with 47 points, ended up 2nd after losing on the back 9.

Not sure what I scored personally, but no doubles, and a couple of birdies so I’m guessing it would have been a high 70’s. Overall, pretty happy.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 20, 2022)

Played yesterday morning in the wind and the wet with 18 temp greens. Course was very wet in places but after a bit of a stressful week at work and being sat next to a computer every day for 12 hours I needed the walk. 

Didn’t hit it as well as previous weeks but had 3 birdies that I holed out, not gimmies. Felt nice holing a few 6-8 footers on temp greens. 

By the end the wind had died right down and it was a beautiful walk the last 3 holes. Took the dog for once and he enjoyed it as well although he still has a tendency to bark as you are about to hit as he wants to chase the ball. If he would stop that I’d take him more often.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 20, 2022)

Played this morning in my last comp at my club here in Italy (as we are relocating back to France next weekend)
Finished with 5 GIR pars - so a nice happy ending


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			Played this morning in my last comp at my club here in Italy (as we are relocating back to France next weekend)
Finished with 5 GIR pars - so a nice happy ending 

Click to expand...

Oooo, that's lovely for you. If it freezes tonight my back garden will be a beautiful ice rink.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Oooo, that's lovely for you. If it freezes tonight my back garden will be a beautiful ice rink.
		
Click to expand...

We had snow here last Tuesday - glorious sunshine today


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 20, 2022)

Played 8 holes this morning in the wind. Lots of tree debris all over the course from Fridays storm and three big trees blown down. Course soaking  again after it was starting to dry out. Whatever happened to the cold but dry winters?


----------



## AliMc (Feb 20, 2022)

Very windy at Dunbar today apart from one brief shower, probably a two and a half club wind, pp and I both shot 78 so not too bad, really happy to just get a game after a week off for the school holidays, back to a couple of games next week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2022)

Very windy and very damp with persistent drizzle all the way round. Didn't hit it well but out in 19 and then lost the plot to finish in 29. Avoided being "bitch" and lowest score so avoided the default of having to buy and serve all the drinks for the winner


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 21, 2022)

Playing today winds gusting at some time to the point I could barely stand up. On our most exposed tee it took me about 6 attempts just to place the ball on the tee peg.

Funniest one was driving off got a little push which just turned straight right and nearly finished on another green

Most disappointing shot was playing one of par 3s which had been shortened to 80 yards due to tree work. It is very up hill so you can only see where the ball lands very roughly. Landed it on the front edge and ball disappeared from sight as expected. Great excitement reaching the green, thought I had a hole in one as the ball was nowhere to be seen. The ball had gone off the green  and down a bank 40 yards from where it landed. 

Best two holes were pars on the hardest and 3rd hardest hole on the course both of which were straight against the wind.


----------



## Crow (Feb 21, 2022)

Played a Stableford comp, winds in the mid twenties gusting into the forties.

Hard to get a stable stance on a lot of shots and it affected my swing, I couldn't commit to a full swing for a while, trying to hit low chasers.
And one of the worst days putting I can remember. 
Scored 26 points, two guys on 32 were tied for the lead so hopefully it'll be a non counter for handicap.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 21, 2022)

Played in a senior roll up today on 15 temp greens 3 main greens  and a shortened course and had 7 birdies and an eagle (no gimmies,chucked in 2 double bogies as well


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2022)

Decided I needed some exercise and the rain had stopped so I went up to the club to play 9 at about 2pm...
Naturally I played all 18..would have been rude not to....
Didn't hit the ball particularly well but scored well, although I didn't keep score...
Hit several balls on some shots but always finished the first ball..score would have been 3 or 4 over or thereabouts 
Barely anyone else on the course and nobody within 6 holes in front or behind....
No real storm damage, drying out nicely


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2022)

Managed to get 18 in today, def the best day in the last week. Hit it OK, we were 2nd in a Russian stableford. Winners were 260 points us 256. Big pot today too🤣


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Feb 22, 2022)

Played 18 yesterday and 2 x front 9 today thanks to a bit of a lull at work, tested the Arccos sensors that came free with my irons before deciding whether to keep them. It's been super windy and not great conditions, but even taking that into account I have played really poorly in pretty much all facets. 

Arccos isn't telling me anything I didn't already know but it is providing numbers which add a bit of starkness. Comparing me to a 14 handicapper (the arbitrary number Arccos reckons I can get down to in a year ), I lose ~13 strokes per round on driving, ~2 on approach, ~2 on putting and actually gain +1.5 on short game. I try and use a 3-wood and the number of times I'm 3 off the tee is embarrassing, I genuinely have no idea where it's going to go between straight and a huge slice right. I'm starting to try and fix it on the hoof just by trying things and its mentally starting to impact other areas which isnt great. 

I've mailed my pro for some lessons focusing on this but, given our driving range is ~185 yards I won't be able to hit anything stronger than a 6i so it'll need to be an on the course lesson. I guess I might need to think about getting a few lessons somewhere else, get filmed and just figure out a method that keeps the ball in play


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Played 18 yesterday and 2 x front 9 today thanks to a bit of a lull at work, tested the Arccos sensors that came free with my irons before deciding whether to keep them. It's been super windy and not great conditions, but even taking that into account I have played really poorly in pretty much all facets.

Arccos isn't telling me anything I didn't already know but it is providing numbers which add a bit of starkness. Comparing me to a 14 handicapper (the arbitrary number Arccos reckons I can get down to in a year ), I lose ~13 strokes per round on driving, ~2 on approach, ~2 on putting and actually gain +1.5 on short game. I try and use a 3-wood and the number of times I'm 3 off the tee is embarrassing, I genuinely have no idea where it's going to go between straight and a huge slice right. I'm starting to try and fix it on the hoof just by trying things and its mentally starting to impact other areas which isnt great.

I've mailed my pro for some lessons focusing on this but, given our driving range is ~185 yards I won't be able to hit anything stronger than a 6i so it'll need to be an on the course lesson. I guess I might need to think about getting a few lessons somewhere else, get filmed and just figure out a method that keeps the ball in play
		
Click to expand...

What are you off currently? You seem to be given so much away off the tee. I would be looking at somewhere and with someone that could give me a driver lesson and also sort the three wood out. That would seem to be the quickest fix to lowering the scores and handicap


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Feb 22, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What are you off currently? You seem to be given so much away off the tee. I would be looking at somewhere and with someone that could give me a driver lesson and also sort the three wood out. That would seem to be the quickest fix to lowering the scores and handicap
		
Click to expand...

Off 29 at the minute. 3 off the tee probably somewhere between 3-6 times a round so definitely needs sorting ASAP. I'm in Woking so there shouldn't be a shortage of pros who can fix it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Off 29 at the minute. 3 off the tee probably somewhere between 3-6 times a round so definitely needs sorting ASAP. I'm in Woking so there shouldn't be a shortage of pros who can fix it.
		
Click to expand...

Silvermere or Hoebridge would be the obvious answers with their ranges.


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 23, 2022)

Out in 41 with 3 doubles for 18 points
In in 40 with a triple for 18 points

Tee to green, fantastic but the putting woes continue. 10 of 13 fairways and 10 greens in reg….. 38 horrific putts. 

I’ve bought an old ping Laguna for £20 that’s going to sort it all out. I’m done with expensive putters, they don’t work.


----------



## IanM (Feb 23, 2022)

Played Newport this morning which was carry-only after last night's rain.  Not sure why, only a couple of places were soft..  Played ok, but my back was a bit creaky from carrying!

Royal Portcawl Winter Open tomorrow.  40mph winds forecast.  That won't be funny!


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 23, 2022)

Only 11 holes open at my course but we played them and then went back and played the first 5 again. 
Hit the ball pretty well - apart from two total top shotsoff the tee - but my short game and putting were god awful. I find it really hard to be confident on and around the greens when the wind is up.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2022)

Couldn't go out first thing so decided to try after lunch..
Course was fairly busy but I got let through (eventually) and played 16.
It had got slow again and there was a group waiting to tee off kn 17 so I called it a day
Didn't play particularly well although I had my moments.
On being let through I heard a cracker which didn't really sink in until 10 minutes later when I realised what I'd heard.
2 slow 2 ball let me through on then2nd and then I got behind this even slower 3 ball.
Finally, as I played the 5th, one of them strolls over from the 6th and says....
"Sorry, we thought you were a 2 ball. Would you like to come through? "
So the implication is that had I been in a 2 ball they wouldn't have let us through....
Quality....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 23, 2022)

Storm whatever its called today put the scuppers on todays tee booking. Worst weather of the last week or so today.

Too windy yesterday and the links was closed due to flooding. We have already cancelled for tomorrow as its 50 mph plus winds and snow showers.

Typical, Friday looks good when I have stuff on and its back in at work on Saturday


----------



## IanM (Feb 24, 2022)

Played Winter Open at Royal Porthcawl today in 45mph winds.  I say played, it was more of a fight. Thankfully bright sunshine nearly all day and the forecast hail seemed to go round. 

course was in excellent  shape. Bone dry fairways, greens were good, al a few has some signs of maintenance going on.

Best 2 from 4 team event.  We made 70 points, 76 won, 73 was third.   No iffy scores and decent playing in that wind.  Waves crashing on the shore, very spectacular!  Decent food after too, smashing folk working front of house.

Book early, it sells out!


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2022)

Played at West Hill .yesterday (a first visit - I took a slot in a society day when someone dropped out) . Absolutely lovely course ... even had reasonably decent weather after the torrential rain on the journey across to it had stopped. Did ok. Caught out a few times by not knowing the course, and unlucky a time or two when the wind didn't do it's job. (Plus a few downright awful shots of course). A definite "must" for a return. Although will be rather tougher when the heather starts growing again in Spring ...


----------



## Carlwm (Feb 25, 2022)

Had a quick scoot around my local nine hole course this morning and had a real shocker. Started with a quintuple bogie on the benign par four opener and while my scoring improved from there my ball striking didn't. Drives irons & wedges alike were almost all topped, duffed or mis-aimed. I even managed an air shot on one attempt at an approach. Appalling. Bizarrely enough, my putting was decent which meant I "only" ended up about one shot a hole worse off than usual by the end.

There are no extenuating circumstances. The course was in good nick, the weather was lovely and I felt good but I've not played that agriculturally since I was a complete beginner. Hope it all comes back, next time!


----------



## Boomy (Feb 25, 2022)

A fresh and beautiful morning out on the Silloth links today ⛳️ The wind picked up a bit towards late morning but was only 16-18mph so not a bother (and a nice tailwind coming home) It was blue skies and sunshine all the way round 😎 Lovely!

Photo taken after post game coffee refuel, when the cloud cover had came in (I was enjoying the golf too much earlier to take a photo ☀️😎)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 25, 2022)

Boomy said:



			A fresh and beautiful morning out on the Silloth links today ⛳️ The wind picked up a bit towards late morning but was only 16-18mph so not a bother (and a nice tailwind coming home) It was blue skies and sunshine all the way round 😎 Lovely!

Photo taken after post game coffee refuel, when the cloud cover had came in (I was enjoying the golf too much earlier to take a photo ☀️😎) 

View attachment 41446

Click to expand...

Cheers, had tee times booked Tues, Wed's and Thurs which were obviously binned with the weather and the one nice day I had stuff on 🤬😭


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 25, 2022)

Looks lovely. I'll be there in June!!!!!

Also....went to the club to hit some balls on the range 
1. Because I've not hit a golf ball in three weeks
2. The course is still closed (hopefully will be open tomorrow if no rain)

and all was well. 

Nice young lady two bays down was striping the ball miles.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 25, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Cheers, had tee times booked Tues, Wed's and Thurs which were obviously binned with the weather and the one nice day I had stuff on 🤬😭
		
Click to expand...

Sorry 🙈 It was stunning out there this morning, fresh, but beautiful blue skies and sunshine (sunglasses on) The greens were fast and running well too - a glimpse of summer ahead.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 25, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Sorry 🙈 It was stunning out there this morning, fresh, but beautiful blue skies and sunshine (sunglasses on) The greens were fast and running well too - a glimpse of summer ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't make it any better 🥺🤣

Next chance is Friday so 🤞


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2022)

Nine holes off the yellows - 19 points but was flying. Nearly eagled our second (2 foot short) and ticking along. Dropped silly shots at 7 and 9 but really happy. Need to work on short game again and putting (putting green closed) so a bit of a challenge


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 25, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nine holes off the yellows - 19 points but was flying. Nearly eagled our second (2 foot short) and ticking along. Dropped silly shots at 7 and 9 but really happy. Need to work on short game again and putting (putting green closed) so a bit of a challenge
		
Click to expand...

I was about to write about how my game went today... but it was basically this! (Except I played 17 holes for 38 points) 
Same problems as you though and our putting green is also closed. 
I REALLY need to work on my game from 75 yards in.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 25, 2022)

Quick 9 this afternoon before heading off to sunnier climes for a week with HiD. 
Put my old R9 Super tri in the bag and smoked it for a level par round. 
It might sneak into the bag for the trip 😉


----------



## louise_a (Feb 25, 2022)

12 holes today, course was pretty wet but I hadn't played for 2 weeks so a welcome outing.


----------



## IanM (Feb 26, 2022)

37 points at Newport this morning.    Left several out there too.   
Much easier than Porthcawl in a gale!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2022)

Decent day at Nairn, slow dave was a no show due to one of his daughters testing positive for covid last night, so only 3 of us. Windy and chilly to start but warmed up on the back 9. Slow pace wise, 3 ball in front had lost  a couple of holes on the 4 ball innfront of them by the turn,  who  happen to the slowest at the club from experience.   Course in great condition considering the weather in the last week, but thing that's reared it's head again is all the new bunkers built by Mackenzie and Ebert were filled with water.. none of the original have even a puddle.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2022)

Back 9 before work today, touch of frost and a bit chilly but the sun came up and warmed thing nicely 
Took the Legacys out again and, well, shot level par with 8/9 GiR...
Putting let me down but the greens haven't been ironed for a week due to them being so soft, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.
Got a feeling the Legacys may stay in the bag for a while....


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 26, 2022)

Played my first comp today which was brought forward a week earlier than expected. Played off 19.

Turned up hanging out my arse due to Frankie Allen comedy show last night. Paired up with a bloke off 4 (who took me under his wing) and two others who were off 15 and and 18.

Started front 9 as expected. Everything new to me due to white tees. Penalty on 210 yard par 3 for using my 5w (which I never use). Everyone thought I’d find My ball which we didn’t so had to take buggy up to the tee to play my provisional. Hit the green with my 5i and holed in for 5. The two next hardest holes i bogeyed. Very pleased with how that went.

Back 9 I got my first par on hole 10 after scrambling. I turned it on here and went shot for shot with the lad who plays off 4. Up until hole 16 which I blobbed!

Finished the round with gross 91 scoring 37 points and 4th out of around 70 in the pack.

One of the lads has already ask me to pair up with him in one of the major open tourneys (not got a clue about that). They think I’ll be in single figures soon. I was driving my ball further ( and better positioned) than the guy who plays off 4.

Absolutely buzzing for it. Playing another comp tomorrow. See how I play sober this time round. Still getting used to the distances off the white tees and my club selection 100 yards in.

Lots of banter afterwards. One of the blokes was nicknamed “flyer” which was explained afterwards in the bar that he’s chucked clubs in pretty much every water hazard on the course.

Nice to have finally found a home and made welcome by all my new ‘golf friends’

Good times and no doubt the start of a very exciting journey.

Edit: I forgot to add… the frost on all the greens during the front 9! Jesus. Never experienced playing on greens like this before


----------



## Mike79 (Feb 26, 2022)

Pretty scrappy golf with the course (Foxhills Longcross) still very wet underfoot. Some improvements in the game, but still finding too many fats along the way which ends up with a few 7s on the card. 

Both guys I was to play with today bailed yesterday. Played the 1st 9 solo but joined the group in front at the half way house. They are part of a swindle so may have an option going forward…


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 26, 2022)

Our course was closed again today so played 9 holes at a local pay and play, it was wet and boggy but was just keen to get out.  Didn’t play great and probably a few over handicap and wasn’t particularly enjoying myself, all that was forgotten after a 1ft tap in for birdie on the par 4 9th!


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 26, 2022)

I played today. That's it. First time in a month due to weather and family, and it was great to get out.  The wind was blowing an absolute gale. On one hour I hit a great 5 wood into the wind and it went 110 yards.  Still it was good to get out.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 26, 2022)

I should have stayed in bed. Yes it was that bad


my golf not the course or conditions


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 26, 2022)

Had to take a picture today for the memory bank seen as I was paired up with a right mix bag for my first comp.

One carrying, one in a buggy, one on some sort of electric scooter and me with a trolley.

Great day to remember


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2022)

Frustrating day. Played nine holes yesterday and hit it great. Warmed up well this morning and thought I was in for a good day. Stuck behind a frustratingly slow 4 ball (lost a hole after 3) who had no intention of letting us through. Let the slow play to get to me and lost interest and played crap. 26 points and couldn't do anything well. Let that go and try tomorrow


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 26, 2022)

I recently joined Royal St David’s as a distance member. Played it for the first time today in 20-30 mph wind and bright sunshine. 4 hour drive each way but so worth it, the course far exceeded my expectations (garnered from YouTube reviews). The backdrop scenery is stunning, the castle. The mountains and the dunes, just gorgeous in the sunshine. I don’t know why but I was expecting the front nine to be a bit bland, but not at all like that. There are some lovely par 3’s out there and some very tough par 4’s in that wind. The last holes in from 15 are very tough. Didn’t play great, shot 87 in tough conditions with a crappy swing, but still sitting here with a big grin on my face, really glad I took the opportunity.

P.s. surprise of the day, only took 2hrs 40 mins to play 18 holes 😲😲


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2022)

Went out this afternoon, first time since two Saturdays ago thanks to the weather. Started on the 8th and a nice up and down for par. Was going well until I had a shocker on the 16th - actually hooked the drive which is extremely rare for me, then was too greedy trying to hit hybrid back over the trees from a not-great lie - didn't work and I ended up blobbing the hole. Backed that up with a double bogey on the 17th as well after another ropey drive. After a great par on the 18th I doubled the 1st as well so fighting a losing battle after that. Only other poor hole though was the last (7th) with a disappointing double to finish. Ended up 86 for 34 points.

My distance putting was superb all day, none of them actually dropped though unfortunately, but not a single three putt. Slightly alarmed that I hit two pretty much shanks, both with the 56°, but both of them I had the ball back in the stance and I was really trying to get too many yards out of it. Thankfully the problem didn't persist with any other club. I got a bit tired near the end and my swing was going a bit, hard to describe but I felt like my arms were doing something weird that they don't normally do, resulting in some pretty dodgy shots. But then I went in for a pint and forgot about it.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2022)

Went to Tain today. Cracking weather though there was a bit of a breeze across rather than the usual. Hit it OK, hitvsome good iron shots, but didn't really hole any of the many birdie chances and the one I did get was a 2 put birdie after reaching the par 5 forth in two.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2022)

Won my 1st round match of summer singles handicap k/o.  Played solid matchplay against a big hitting but a bit wayward 7 handicapper.  Was being given 5 shots and used them all well.  Decent mostly off tee, and some good short game saw me drop 8 over 16 holes towards a 2-1 win.  Very pleased.  Lovely day and opponent a really nice lad I haven't previously met.


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 27, 2022)

First round with the new taylomade stealth and it didn’t disappoint, including a 295 yard bomb down the 11th. 

Consistent and overall very happy. Out in 40 and back in 40, putting much better despite the Woolley greens. 

Only real blemishes were a double on 6 and a double on 14, mostly due to very poor lies.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 27, 2022)

a lot better today, felt much more comfortable over the ball,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2022)

More average play. 30 points but so much rubbish. Putting weak which is a disappointment. Hard work to be done


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 27, 2022)

Played 12 holes this afternoon, scoring 26 points, including a run of four pars - one of which was on SI1! 
Short game and putting still hit and miss but that will be my focus over the spring. 

On a separate note though - for the second round running, I had to pick up balls of tin foil that had been dropped by someone who obviously thinks it's okay to have their butty and then not bother to take their litter home. 😡😡😡


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2022)

Went to Nine of Herts with the wife and a mate. Very muddy and damp there still in places, but we just played pick and place everywhere to compensate somewhat. Greens were very sandy and bobbly too so putting was a bit of a lottery. She played decent though after a slow start blobbing the first two holes, she hit some good drives, and a few decent strikes with the new hybrid, she ended up with 17 points which was nice (getting 3 shots per hole). I doubled the first but decent after that, ended up 6 over par for 19 points. I changed my driver from 11.5° back to 10.5° just because I'd hit some unusually high spinny ones yesterday which I figured would just plug on the soft course. First two drives were awful (but a fat and a pull so nothing to do with loft!) but after that - it didn't seem to make any difference. Hit a couple of good, straight ones to set up pars. Probably leave it on 10.5 for next weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 27, 2022)

After the success of my first comp yesterday I decided to give the extra stablefords a go this morning (to the misses displeasure).

Played as a four ball with 3 others who have played together for over 20 years. They invited me to play a pairs match for £1 which I was more than happy to do.

After some poor play from myself I wasn’t scoring many stableford points and the only good thing about it was my PP was pulling his weight.

Walking up to the 5th hole two of the guys mentioned about some sort of side bet thing. We all had to pick 3 holes each and the person with the best points wins a fiver, no rollover if drawn. Also if anyone gets a birdie it’s £2.50. The 4th guy didn’t participate and was happy to sit it out only playing the pairs.

Some good banter got going, mainly because they thought they had reeled me in like a fish and thought Christmas had come early. It was getting a little bit serious at this point because there was quite a lot to take in. I was literally just going with the flow and the game all of a sudden seemed a lot more intriguing.

Needless to say I blobbed the next two holes and me and my PP were 1 hole down. They were in my head and I’m all over the place.

I quite seriously , and cockily decided I had to save face and came out with ‘don’t worry, I’m a pressure player’ to which they all thought I was some sort of comedian.

Up steps the first of the ‘money holes’ next. Par 5 hole 8. This tee box btw is also played with hole 4 and it’s surrounded by two greens just off so A LOT of traffic is around here as it connect the 4 holes. A lady come over who were friends with my PP’s and decided to have a quick chat.

I step up first and absolutely melt my drive, got some good cheers and it was lively (I think the 4 ball putting on the green near us took it well considering the noise). The lady gave me a smile and I walked off the tee feeling like King Kong. I must have got in their heads because the next 3 didn’t hit the fairway. Needless to say I won that hole and I was ‘back’.

Next few holes were awful again until the all the ‘money holes’ which I seemed to turn up on. Every money hole now i would remind them that I was a pressure player and they were a little bit quieter this time round.

Short Par 4 hole 16 up next (my favourite hole) - Temptation Island. It plays 270yards but have to carry 250 over the lake (played for the first time yesterday on white tees and hit the bank and rolled 10ft short of the lake). They have all laid up. I’ve melted it 20ft from hole and just rimmed my eagle putt. I was keen to finish my 2ft birdie putt but I’ve had an absolute mare. That moment will probably haunt me for however long I’m a member at the club. The ‘banter’ was unreal. I can dish it out so I really had to take that one.


I’m reminded another of the side bets is if you get birdie it’s £2.50 each off them. No doubt PP steps up for his birdie and sinks it from 25ft. Evidently the highlight of his day considering I had just missed a 2 footer. Nice scenes.

Ironically it was my worse scoring gross round for over 6 months. I finished up on 104 with 25 points. However we finished the 18th having shook hands having won the pairs and I won 6 money holes giving me a grand total profit of £22.50.

I politely asked to have a picture with them to save as a momento to which they agreed. But only if I held my putter in my hand. Lol. Great bunch!

Been out all day, misses not talking to me, got a bit of making up to do now 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2022)

I played in a mixed greensome at ours today, I become Lady captain at the end of March and I played with the guy who become Club Captain I haven't played with him before so it was a pre season practice.
We didn't do too badly, although I played a few shots from strange places but I cannot moan too much as I hit one out of bounds. He has a course handicap of 16 so it was nice to get a few more shots than with my normal mixed partner.


----------



## IanM (Feb 28, 2022)

Played Royal St George's today with @evemccc .Bright blue skies,  and the wind really  started to blow on the back 9.  

30 points was ok, and echo the comment above about it feeling like the "first proper round" of the year.    

Full brekky in the clubhouse before and a steak for lunch too.  There are worse ways of spending a Monday!!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2022)

Quick 9 before work
Was able to take the trolley out for the first time in a while..just in time for it to start raining again this afternoon so we'll be back on carry only tomorrow 
Nothing spectacular today..a few pars, a couple of bogeys and a birdie...
Need the weather to change....


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 28, 2022)

After living round the corner for my first 25 years, and then only 30 mins away the last 6/7 years, I've only just today played Piltdown for the first time. What have I been missing! Sadly I forgot to take any golfing ability with me, amassing 10 points on the front 9! pulled it back together a bit for 26 on the back, but blimey I'm looking forward to going back. And trying to avoid the heather...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Quick 9 before work
Was able to take the trolley out for the first time in a while..just in time for it to start raining again this afternoon so we'll be back on carry only tomorrow
Nothing spectacular today..a few pars, a couple of bogeys and a birdie...
Need the weather to change....
		
Click to expand...

Will you really go back to carry only. Hardly ark building rain forecast and getting better later in the week?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will you really go back to carry only. Hardly ark building rain forecast and getting better later in the week?
		
Click to expand...

We only came off Carry only on Saturday 
Water table is so high that any rain is likely to linger..and its been coming down since about 4 here with no sign of a let up.
I'll be surprised if it's not carry only for the rest of the week...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We only came off Carry only on Saturday
Water table is so high that any rain is likely to linger..and its been coming down since about 4 here with no sign of a let up.
I'll be surprised if it's not carry only for the rest of the week...
		
Click to expand...

My course although clay soil was actually quite dry over the weekend. Pleasantly surprised to be honest. Rain due for the next few days so that may change but those strong winds last week actually did the course a favour and helped dry it


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 1, 2022)

Was going along quite nicely this morning, hitting everything well but not sinking any putts, until disaster struck.

Hit my best drive of the day on 14, in a lovely position for an 8 iron to the green, then from nowhere, I totally shank it into the trees, never to be seen again. Totally threw me. Then did the same again on the par 3 15th. Head was totally gone. Hacked my way round for the remaining holes.

No idea where those shanks came from as I'd been hitting my irons well. Am trying to blot out those 2 horror shots and reminding myself of the excellent irons I played beforehand.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 1, 2022)

Beautiful day at Dunbar today, all sun and little wind, round in level for a 1 up win in 4bbb, greens much quicker today, they were actually using hoses in a few places to water the greens after putting some fertiliser down, the mats should be coming off and the white tees put back next Monday


----------



## Neilds (Mar 1, 2022)

Got a tee time booked for tomorrow at 4pm - not expecting to get much more than 9-11 holes in.  No-one in my group wants to play so just going out on my own.  Will probably have the course to myself as the last 4 ball is off at 1:30 and then the only other booking apart from mine is at 5pm.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Got a tee time booked for tomorrow at 4pm - not expecting to get much more than 9-11 holes in.  No-one in my group wants to play so just going out on my own.  Will probably have the course to myself as the last 4 ball is off at 1:30 and then the only other booking apart from mine is at 5pm.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how cloudy it is. I wouldn't rush and take the opportunity to have a quiet course to work on the game. Maybe some pitching and chipping on a few holes


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2022)

As predicted we're back to carry only..and the next few days aren't going to change anything.
Another steady 9, had plenty of time so hit plenty of shots.
Need this weather to back off.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2022)

Lovely 18 holes this afternoon, light winds, best day for a week or two, course very quiet so took the opportunity to play a 2nd ball on a few holes. Some good, some rubbish, probably 7 out of 10 overall.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Lovely 18 holes this afternoon, light winds, best day for a week or two, course very quiet so took the opportunity to play a 2nd ball on a few holes. Some good, some rubbish, probably 7 out of 10 overall.
		
Click to expand...

Still winter golf and so strike still has to be spot on. I'd take 7/10 at this stage of the season


----------



## putterman60 (Mar 1, 2022)

My restart at golf continues
Ok so i only went to my local pitch and putt today but practicing my grip etc

on Thursday weather permitting i`m going to venture here , i have done the golfing etiquette and checked dress code etc
the reviews say ideal for practice
And i have bought i driver which i will use on the 8th ,hopefully the ball wont go 306 yds to the right lol

wish me luck


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Beautiful day at Dunbar today, all sun and little wind, round in level for a 1 up win in 4bbb, greens much quicker today, they were actually using hoses in a few places to water the greens after putting some fertiliser down, the mats should be coming off and the white tees put back next Monday
		
Click to expand...

Que a cold snap then😉


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 1, 2022)

Front nine 14 points and was rammel. Just walking to the 7th tee and I started with a migraine. Not a bad un but when you have flashing lights in front of your eyes and your trying to focus on a ball it’s not good. It flicked in and out and I was ready for walking off on the 9th. anyway I persevered with it flicking in and out and shot 19 points on the back nine. How the hell that happened I will never know.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2022)

putterman60 said:



			My restart at golf continues
Ok so i only went to my local pitch and putt today but practicing my grip etc

on Thursday weather permitting i`m going to venture here , i have done the golfing etiquette and checked dress code etc
the reviews say ideal for practice
And i have bought i driver which i will use on the 8th ,hopefully the ball wont go 306 yds to the right lol

wish me luck 

Click to expand...

306 yard par 5?? I might have to travel here and try and add to my eagle tally. (Currently at 1.) 

Good luck!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 2, 2022)

Managed to get out for first post work knock of the year for 12 holes with my usual PP and one of the greenkeepers.

I was dreadful. Absolutely dreadful. I think I'd played 4 holes before I managed to not thin an iron or wedge. My driver was big and right. Chunking little wedge shots around the green. Finally got it together on the 8th and was alright after that.

But hey, the sun was out, the wind was down, I had a polo and gilet on and most of the greens and fairways had had their first cut in a while. Was starting to feel like the golf season again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2022)

Carry only today so that's my plan scuppered to play after work as I only have my large trolley bag in the locker. Given how much rain fell in the last 24 hours and more due perhaps not a surprise although I thought it had dried out nicely at the weekend. Hope its not carrying at the weekend


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2022)

3 days into our Portugal trip, sunny and 20 degrees in case your interested 😉. 
Strangely all long clubs behaving as expected but shorter irons are coming up short lot of the time. We go again at  Pinta today 😎


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 2, 2022)

Edit. Posted in wrong thread. No idea how.


----------



## putterman60 (Mar 3, 2022)

https://www.haywoodoaksgolfandcountryclub.co.uk/

Went here today first time in ages i been to a golf course other than pitch and putt

and  i`ve got a painfull left shoulder

no comment on how i played !!!!!


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 3, 2022)

Second best score with a triple on 18. Also missed a 10 incher trying to backhand it in thinking it was unmissable…

Stealth continues to be very forgiving, I didn’t strike driver very well to be honest but made 9/13 fairways. 10 GIR and 30 putts -  3 birdies in a row on 13-15 with a chip in on the 14th 💪🏻

Gross 76 for 41 points and 1 blob after a fried egg.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2022)

Rammel on the front nine again.
Back nine once more struggled to get the drives away yet came off with 20 points. On the 12 th a par three I put it 3ft from the pin and won nearest the pin by 2”. Why could it not kick on instead of spinning back 4” it was straight down its throat. 
Our fuddle now. If you win a back nine, front nine or over all you are dropped a shot for 4 weeks. Scandalous am now off 14. The pressure is incredible 😁


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Mar 3, 2022)

Did 2 x back nine today, 50 and 48 which is ok I guess. 1 birdie (yay!), 4 pars, 4 bogeys, 5 doubles and 4 worse. The 4 worse than doubles were all holes where I played 3 off the tee, tempted to do a 'training block' of sorts and just hit the range for a few weeks solid, hit woods and try to bed in what my pro told me last week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Did 2 x back nine today, 50 and 48 which is ok I guess. 1 birdie (yay!), 4 pars, 4 bogeys, 5 doubles and 4 worse. The 4 worse than doubles were all holes where I played 3 off the tee, tempted to do a 'training block' of sorts and just hit the range for a few weeks solid, hit woods and try to bed in what my pro told me last week
		
Click to expand...

Not a big fan of extended range work. I always have a couple of buckets after a lesson to work on the changes but I always want to get to the course after that and see how it stacks up. If it goes poorly I'll hit a bucket and work on the changes again but will also video it and send it back to my pro for advice. I find training blocks get boring, can feed bad habits and even if you get the lesson changes working you still need to take it to the course


----------



## louise_a (Mar 3, 2022)

we were open today, probably should have been closed but it was our 12 hole competition so I played and was please to score 25 points/ The course was very wet and got worse the round progressed. Our first competition of the new season is in 3 weeks time we really need a decent spell of dry weather.


----------



## Albo (Mar 3, 2022)

I played yesterday and, while I thought I struck the ball well (save for a couple of OB tee shots, I couldn't buy a putt - 39 in total for the round) and ended up going round in 88 blows, was very much a case of what might have been so I thought.

Roll on today and I went out the front 9 in even par 2 birds, 2 bogies.  Realised I was on for a good score (shakey 10 handicap), and realised time was running out due to the light, rushed back in 42 blows for a 77.
So happy with the score, but really fell apart on the back 9, which in part I put down to rushing and my head knowing I had a good score going.

Still positive steps and holled every putt (i've been missing too many short ones of gimmieish range recently so forcing myslef to hole them all).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2022)

Albo said:



			I played yesterday and, while I thought I struck the ball well (save for a couple of OB tee shots, I couldn't buy a putt - 39 in total for the round) and ended up going round in 88 blows, was very much a case of what might have been so I thought.

Roll on today and I went out the front 9 in even par 2 birds, 2 bogies.  Realised I was on for a good score (shakey 10 handicap), and realised time was running out due to the light, rushed back in 42 blows for a 77.
So happy with the score, but really fell apart on the back 9, which in part I put down to rushing and my head knowing I had a good score going.

Still positive steps and holled every putt (i've been missing too many short ones of gimmieish range recently so forcing myslef to hole them all).
		
Click to expand...

Considering your putts in that first round was nearly half the score you are doing ok and it is clear what needs work. Yesterday shows what you can do and you can accept a few squandered shots rushing to get round. The issue is doing the second round more often than the first now. Get working on that putting!!!


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 4, 2022)

Played as well as I can remember yesterday. Was flushing my irons and hitting the middle of the green consistently. Driving was very good and putting was decent as well. Went round in 84. I've been a couple of shots lower recently, but have never felt so good as I did yesterday. Very encouraging after getting battered by Ganton at the weekend, and a couple of shanks creeping in from nowhere on Tuesday.


----------



## putterman60 (Mar 4, 2022)

putterman60 said:



https://www.haywoodoaksgolfandcountryclub.co.uk/

Went here today first time in ages i been to a golf course other than pitch and putt

and  i`ve got a painfull left shoulder

no comment on how i played !!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Well this is not good ,awake most of night took some painkillers  , shoulder was giving me some jip


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 4, 2022)

Stunning morning at Silloth, flat calm on the front 9 before picking up to a gentle 1 club breeze in our faces coming home.

Having not played in February due to  non stop dreadful weather on my days off it was an absolute joy to be out there and the first time I've not had to wear 3 layers since the end of September...

Scrappy front 9 but played very nicely coming home for a level par round.


----------



## Crow (Mar 4, 2022)

Played a Seniors scramble today with Sparkbrook, Cypress Point polymer headed 1, 3 & 4 woods (circa 1965), John Letters, Master Model Forged irons (1981) and an Edinburgh Golf, St Peter Pilot putter (circa 1970).
Thanks to one of the team (playing some modern clubs, don't ask me what) who holed several huge putts we came home comfortably in first place, 67 gross 55 nett (par 72).


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 4, 2022)

A tale of two nines today. Seem to be really slow out the gate at the moment and i had blown through my handicap after 7 holes. Couldn't hit anything well.

Then on the back 9 I only dropped 3 shots.

50 shots going out, 36 coming in.

What a stupid game 😂.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 5, 2022)

What a day at Silloth on Solway links ⛳️ Stunning ☀️ Great to be carrying again and loving the new Sun Mountain bag 👌🏼 Exactly what I’d hoped for 😎 (photos from the 9th and 4th tees)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2022)

Lovely morning at Nairn. Played well considering I've not touched a club this week. 4 birdies, two bogey, which both came from me using my new wedges for the first time. Way too much spin off a matt compared to my old ones🤣 
Only disappointment was the number of guys we saw not using a mat of the fairway.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 5, 2022)

After a midweek 76 I had high hopes for another great score. Weather was rubbish, drizzle and 4 degrees with a stiff breeze meant it was very difficult to keep my hands warm. Front 9 was a real grind but found something on the 9th and kept it going for the back 9. Closest I’ve been to a hole in 1, 6 inches short but a nice tap in birdie 2 for some 2’s dosh.

82 for 34 points with 2 horror hole blobs due to very poor lies in the heather. Not bad considering…
9i bump and runs were brilliant for a change. Chin up…

Edit: managed to maintain 6th in the winter league to get to the knock out 👍🏻


----------



## Crow (Mar 5, 2022)

After yesterday's win in the Senior's Scramble, I played today using the same clubs in a foursomes comp with the 5 handicapper who coincidentally placed second in the same Scramble, a good paring on paper!

But anything but in real life, we were both absolute rubbish.
Luckily, however, we played a wrong ball on one hole and didn't realise until we were on the next hole and so DQ'd ourselves, saving the embarrassment of putting our score in.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 5, 2022)

First eagle in over two years - holed out from 70 yards on a par-5.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 5, 2022)

I had one of those days today that I thought were a thing of the past,

5 over gross with highlights of a hole in one and two 2s on par 3s.

Should have been better by 2 shots with 2 very short putts missed.

Joint leader in the club house and hoping I had the better back nine (23 points) to win the trophy.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 5, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			First eagle in over two years - holed out from 70 yards on a par-5.
		
Click to expand...

Nice 👌🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

More inconsistent consistency. 19out and 13 back and lost the plot. Hit a decent tee shot off the 12th that caught a small limb and took it back into a hazard on our SI1. Didn't score and then had a meltdown on 16. Some good and some bad. Need to get more of the former (and sort the putting)


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I had one of those days today that I thought were a thing of the past,

5 over gross with highlights of a hole in one and two 2s on par 3s.

Should have been better by 2 shots with 2 very short putts missed.

Joint leader in the club house and hoping I had the better back nine (23 points) to win the trophy.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me that your hole-in-one was on 15. 😁 well played.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Went to the club to do some chipping and finished by hitting balls down the range. Really cold strong head wind and flushed 5 irons were going about 130 yards.


----------



## Slab (Mar 6, 2022)

At long last managed a PB this morning 
84 off 18 handicap 

Its been brewing for a while, definitely a monkey off my back 

Time for a swim to unwind.....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2022)

Played at Nairn again today, first time ive played there on a Sunday for some time. Was a sunny but frosty morning and expected winter greens  but on full greens still. Didn't hit it anything like as well as I did yesterday, but had 5 birdies and an Eagle, so scored much better. By the time we got to the 5th the sun had done its job and the frost was gone. Same 4 ball as yesterday, but didn't have the slow coaches in front of us today, round in under 3 hours.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Please tell me that your hole-in-one was on 15. 😁 well played.
		
Click to expand...

 No the 13th but my only other one on that course was the 15th. This was only my third in 40+ years of playing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2022)

Not for me today. Didn't sleep well (2 hours) and feeling crap. Bitterly cold wind and was frozen when I arrived, got no warmer hitting some balls and still feeling ropey so apologised to my PP's and we t home. Been trying to motivate myself to go to the range now I've had a doze but HID saying its Baltic so don't think it'll happen. Need to do something as we have a pairs board event next weekend and not playing great. Loads of muttering online about the conditions and scoring reflecting this so probably a good one to swerve


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 6, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			No the 13th but my only other one on that course was the 15th. This was only my third in 40+ years of playing
		
Click to expand...

Three more than me, and I’ve been trying since 1986. 😢


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 6, 2022)

Absolutely Baltic today. Combined with a north easterly wind and the low temperature the ball was going nowhere. Glad when it was over.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not for me today. Didn't sleep well (2 hours) and feeling crap. Bitterly cold wind and was frozen when I arrived, got no warmer hitting some balls and still feeling ropey so apologised to my PP's and we t home. Been trying to motivate myself to go to the range now I've had a doze but HID saying its Baltic so don't think it'll happen. Need to do something as we have a pairs board event next weekend and not playing great. Loads of muttering online about the conditions and scoring reflecting this so probably a good one to swerve
		
Click to expand...

I was going to go down silvermere to hit some balls, work out some creases but it’s friggin cold out and windy. I’ve played some of my best golf after a break so just stay positive and keep smiling 👍🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			I was going to go down silvermere to hit some balls, work out some creases but it’s friggin cold out and windy. I’ve played some of my best golf after a break so just stay positive and keep smiling 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I'm all good. Ironically I was thinking of a trip to Silvermere instead to look in the shop but decided I'd end up spending money I don't need to buy. Not sure I need anything but that never stops me usually


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2022)

Just beautiful out there today, best day of the year so far weather wise and Golf to match.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 6, 2022)

Our usual playing group decided to take advantage of a reciprocal today and have a knock at fleetwood.

It felt good to be playing off the turf and I started strongly with 2 pars which is unlike me at the moment.

However, I soon settled into bogey golf and seemed incapable of putting together a run of decent holes without a mistake.

All in all really happy with how I played and it was perfect conditions on the links, will just take me a few rounds to get used to quick greens and firmer turf.

As an aside we ended up playing with a member who had been abandoned on the tee sheet by late cancellations. Turned out hes on the panel of the Golf Monthly Top 100 reviewers. Sounds like a great gig and was great to listen to his experiences of playing the top courses in the world!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2022)

1st Medal of the year today...and Boy was it hard work.
Currently sitting in 7th place in Div 1 with a nett 3 over.
The wind and the cold made it very tough going and there's 1 score nett under par out of 90 players with 2 scores to come in....
Parred the first 5 holes and then it all started going Pete Tong.....
Had to hit a 4 wood into the 195 yard 13th straight into the wind....many were hitting drivers.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Mar 6, 2022)

Played Pannal for the first time in a few weeks.  Had a mid week lesson with the Driver and it’s helped.  5under handicap around the 10 holes today, including a triple so could have been better! Feel like my game is back on track ahead of my trip to Spain on Thursday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			1st Medal of the year today...and Boy was it hard work.
Currently sitting in 7th place in Div 1 with a nett 3 over.
The wind and the cold made it very tough going and there's 1 score nett under par out of 90 players with 2 scores to come in....
Parred the first 5 holes and then it all started going Pete Tong.....
Had to hit a 4 wood into the 195 yard 13th straight into the wind....many were hitting drivers.
		
Click to expand...

Tidy first effort of the year especially in those conditions. Any idea what it does to your handicap


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 6, 2022)

... Had a bit of a stinker in all honesty, but it was great to get out in good weather and with good company. 

Highlight of the day was a 3 wood from 203 yards  into the headwind to within 5 feet. 

Lowlight was losing my ball with a very wayward drive on the 14th...and then losing my provisional in exactly the same way! 🙄

Just enough good shots today to make me think that it will be better next time.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tidy first effort of the year especially in those conditions. Any idea what it does to your handicap
		
Click to expand...

Nothing.....unless PCC kicks in...so..nothing..


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 6, 2022)

Played in our penultimate inter club winter league match today. Normally the handicaps are pretty well matched but today most of our team were giving loads of shots. I had to give 13 shots and others in the 6 man team had to give 12, 10 and 10 shots. Team won 5-1 and I won 2&1.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2022)

Saturday
Thought the course might be closed but they had it open again. Went out in the usual three-ball. Very cold, and windy. We started on the 8th again, a par 5, into the wind without any warm-up so I double-bogeyed that one. Parred the next though, and generally a bit hit-and-miss for the first nine holes, with the wind causing havoc.

Really kicked into gear on the second nine though. From the 17th round to the 7th I was only 2 over par, including one birdie after a full pitching wedge hit to two feet. Well chuffed, and thought I might have finally broken 80, put my score in after the last hole and checked - 80 on the nose, AGAIN. Getting silly now. 39 points for the win with my mates both getting 32.

Sunday
Rather hungover after my band's gig last night, I still agreed to go out and do nine holes with the wife, at Wexham green course. It was even bloody colder than yesterday, although less wind at least. I started horrendously, which is pretty standard for hungover golf. Scraped a few pars on the easiest holes but ended up with a pretty poor 43 for 14 points.

She also started horrendously, only nabbing 1 point for the first two holes, but she started to warm up and did well in the end. She even managed a par on the 8th and ended up shooting 57 for 20 points, which I was quite impressed with even though she wasn't! She still seems to focus on the bad rather than the good, and I'm struggling to get her out of that mindset. I was the same when I started playing though so I know it takes a while.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



Saturday
Thought the course might be closed but they had it open again. Went out in the usual three-ball. Very cold, and windy. We started on the 8th again, a par 5, into the wind without any warm-up so I double-bogeyed that one. Parred the next though, and generally a bit hit-and-miss for the first nine holes, with the wind causing havoc.

Really kicked into gear on the second nine though. From the 17th round to the 7th I was only 2 over par, including one birdie after a full pitching wedge hit to two feet. Well chuffed, and thought I might have finally broken 80, put my score in after the last hole and checked - 80 on the nose, AGAIN. Getting silly now. 39 points for the win with my mates both getting 32.

Sunday
Rather hungover after my band's gig last night, I still agreed to go out and do nine holes with the wife, at Wexham green course. It was even bloody colder than yesterday, although less wind at least. I started horrendously, which is pretty standard for hungover golf. Scraped a few pars on the easiest holes but ended up with a pretty poor 43 for 14 points.

She also started horrendously, only nabbing 1 point for the first two holes, but she started to warm up and did well in the end. She even managed a par on the 8th and ended up shooting 57 for 20 points, which I was quite impressed with even though she wasn't! *She still seems to focus on the bad rather than the good, and I'm struggling to get her out of that mindset. *I was the same when I started playing though so I know it takes a while.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly where I'm at with my son. He's been naturally excellent at all sports prior to trying golf and he just can't get his head around how hard golf is. I find myself constantly telling him to accept the good bad shot and that golf is not a game of perfect. It's taking a while to sink in!


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2022)

Bogey comp today, game was a bit all over the place, either very good or very bad and nothing in between. Ended up +1 against the course, so reasonably happy.

One of the guys in our group was slow and I just couldn’t get any rhythm going, found myself rushing and being punished because my timing was off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Bogey comp today, game was a bit all over the place, either very good or very bad and nothing in between. Ended up +1 against the course, so reasonably happy.

One of the guys in our group was slow and I just couldn’t get any rhythm going, found myself rushing and being punished because my timing was off.
		
Click to expand...

Tough format in winter especially. We have one bogey event a year (36 holes on Saturday and Sunday over Easter) and that can be a real struggle. It's been described as matchplay against the course but I've never seen the course give a putt!!!!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tough format in winter especially. We have one bogey event a year (36 holes on Saturday and Sunday over Easter) and that can be a real struggle. It's been described as matchplay against the course but I've never seen the course give a putt!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Putting was actually one of the better things from today, saved me a little bit.

Just glad it wasn’t a medal, don’t think it would have been a counter


----------



## BrianM (Mar 6, 2022)

First round in a few weeks, best I’ve played in ages, drove the first green at 265, unheard off for me but just caught it right, then a really steady front 9, driving was great and used it for a couple of holes I normally wouldn’t and it paid off getting me closer to use higher irons, last few holes a struggle but I’m working nights and felt it in the end.


----------



## DRW (Mar 7, 2022)

1 blob, 5 double, 12 bogeys. or shorter version, pants.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 7, 2022)

shot a 37 for the front nine. Easy peasy. Loving my "new" clubs. The wifes first game this year. She shot 58 front nine. Once in gear was clouting the ball like she'd never been away. Three putted the course. Still, I kept me gob shut and a pleasant day ensued.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 9, 2022)

84 for 33 points with 3 3 putts, famous old "what should have been a 78". I sent an early putt sailing past, the greens were cut and ironed yesterday so it rattled me a bit. After that I was mentally beat. 36 putts that should easily have been 31 or 32 - so frustrating as I know its more mental than technical.
Driver still excellent since switching to the stealth, Irons were good, there were several miscalculations for wind that got me into trouble. Chipping and putting very poor, I need to issue myself with an improvement notice... 50 putts a day on the putt out mat and get down the chipping green at least once a week!
After a couple of dry days with sunny spells I couldn't believe how much the ball was rolling out!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2022)

Steady 79 (+8) for 36 points in a very unusual southerly breeze which gusted 30mph at times..
Made the front 9 tricky as those holes are on that side of the hill, back 9 was fairly benign 
Greens maintenance day on the front..they'd  spiked, sanded and ironed them and they played faster and truer than those kn the back..back 9 being done tomorrow 
No doubles today but no birdies either - just 7 or 8 putts that grazed the edge or had a look and didn't fancy the drop.
Tee to green was on point, short game a little ropey though....


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2022)

Bogey comp this morning and "won" 3 & 1.  Had at least 10 minutes of warm sunshine too!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2022)

Only 17 holes open today, but played some of my best golf for ages. Gross 78  - compared to par of 64 for the 17.  (Give or take 6 better than handicap).  Really, really pleased with how I'm striking the ball at the mo'. Looked like real golf for a while.  Was in a stableford comp' - got 40 pts but only got second place on countback (due to playing like a complete numpty for last three holes).


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 10, 2022)

Definitely a game of 2 halves. Shot +10 for the front 9 and level par for the back 9.
Very frustrated and pleased at the same time.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2022)

The only positive to take from today is that I can still break 30 points while playing like an arse..!


----------



## AliMc (Mar 10, 2022)

Lovely day for a 4bbb at Dunbar today, combined we were 7 under after 5, 1 up after 9 to 1 down after 14, I birdied 15 to draw level and ended up all square, a welcome result after 2 x £4 losses on Monday and Tuesday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The only positive to take from today is that I can still break 30 points while playing like an arse..!
		
Click to expand...

I always think if it starts with a 3 you haven't had too bad a day out. One hole where you don't score and a few one pointers is all you it takes. Still not great conditions either so don't be too hard on yourself


----------



## Crow (Mar 10, 2022)

Played hickory at Flempton GC today, lovely 9-hole course ideally suited to hickory and a really nice day for it.
Played some of the best hickory I can remember, even the driver was behaving.

Another hickory game tomorrow at Royal Worlington which is also a 9-hole course, weather forecast isn't so generous though....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2022)

What's the opposite of a Purple patch..?
Whatever it is...I'm in the middle of one......😥


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			What's the opposite of a Purple patch..?
Whatever it is...I'm in the middle of one......😥
		
Click to expand...

Had the same a few weeks back, you'll get through it.

I didn't swing a club for a couple weeks before it and when I got back the course everything felt so alien. I've had longer breaks before and been fine so I don't know what threw me so much.


----------



## putterman60 (Mar 11, 2022)

Went to my local pitch and putt to practice ......................spot on


----------



## putterman60 (Mar 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			What's the opposite of a Purple patch..?
Whatever it is...I'm in the middle of one......😥
		
Click to expand...

Could be a brown patch


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 11, 2022)

putterman60 said:



			Could be a brown patch 

Click to expand...

A skid mark 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2022)

A nice game at Nairn this morning, not much wind, quite warm too, 10 deg.  My golf onnthe other hand was rank. Topped it off the first 3 tees, managed par on these holes thanks to a single putt on each, hit my irons ok but off the tee on the front 9 terrible. Driver was better on a few holes on the back.

High light though wasnt on the golf course,  but the pod of dolphins in close to the beach along the first 5 holes, herding fish. Great to see, easp so close.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2022)

The best laid plans.....Had the day off to work on my game and then get nine holes in. Has barely stopped raining all day and even the golf isn't on live at the moment


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2022)

Wet, very wet. Managed 9 holes before hyperthermia set in.


----------



## Crow (Mar 11, 2022)

Played my third consecutive day of hickory golf, today was at Royal Worlington in a foursmomes match for the BGCS against Worlington.
Won our match after being down for most of the round and the team won overall.

Delicious lunch and then out for another go but my old body was feeling it by now so the incoming rain curtailing us to 9 holes was almost welcome.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2022)

Had the afternoon off for a round with my dad. So after three days of lovely weather, of course it began peeing down around our tee time. I doubled the first but made a few pars and after six holes I was only 3 over par somehow. It didn't last. Ironically I played better in the rain, as it stopped around the 8th hole and the rest of my round was hit and miss at best. The rain returned on the 16th and we just packed it in as the 16th green is next to the car park anyway. I'd managed 28 points so fairly off the pace. My dad had managed 1 point better, off an invented handicap of 36 - in truth he would be a little higher than that so he did well really.

Most alarming for me was that I only hit 10% of fairways when I normally hit 50-60%. It could either be because I've put the loft back down to 10.5 (although I did that prior to last week and last week it was fine), or because of the miserable weather and having a coat on I was doing lazy, restricted swings. Probably more likely the latter with a tiny smidge of the former. On the plus side I hit a few decent 7 woods - I realised that in the last few weeks I'd become a bit tense and not swinging freely with it so I tried to remedy that with reasonable results.

Edit: forgot to say, I hit the flag from 110 yards on the 8th. The ball rebounded back off the front of the green. 😆😭


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2022)

Nice sunny morning at Newport.. 34 points should have been more. Early days though.  Nice to be out in relatively warm conditions!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 12, 2022)

Good round for a change. Clipped it round in 4 over.  Didnt hit my irons all that well but short game on point. Couple of nice birdies cleaned up the card including a 25 footer on the last to finish.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 12, 2022)

Had a shocker today. Started off in style by missing a 2 footer for birdie on the first. Things didn't get much better really. First really poor round in months though so it was probably due. Ended on 30 points and had a few putts burn the edges, just one of those days.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2022)

First round for 5 weeks following a foot tendon strain, so wasn’t expecting much.
In fact I was half expecting to be the fodder to help rebuild @imurgs confidence following his recent dramatic loss of form.

Scores were 14-13 in my favour after 9 
And he didn’t really improve and we finished 32-26 which I was very pleased with and he wasn’t 

Greens have recently been tined and sanded and were of variable pace and a bit bobbley.

I only noticed 3 club chucking incidents too, which is an improvement 😱🤭😎


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 12, 2022)

After yesterday's shocker, hit it much better today. Driving 100% improvement on yesterday's., didn't really hole anything, one birdie and one bogey.


----------



## greenone (Mar 12, 2022)

3 3/4 hours to play 13 holes today when I walked off. The 2 ball that the group in front let through on the 6th was on the 18th green when I got back to clubhouse


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 12, 2022)

Almost set a new personal record on the old today. Not a good record but straight fives inward would have been amusing. Sadly I 4 putted 17 to ruin it.  😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

In and out again. Bad start, got it back, bad middle and decent end. I've been struggling on and off in practice this week so confidence not high. Putted badly and short game not great


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 12, 2022)

40 points today. Nice to see the greens really looking good though missed quite a few putts today. 7 bogeys and one birdie the rest pars. Gross 76 on our par 70. Few quid for the 2 a bonus.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 12, 2022)

Played in a Texas Scramble up at Windermere today. 

We were pretty average in the main and struggling with our approaches in the wind so ended up with too many 10ft plus putts which was disappointing.

4 tee shots per person minimum and I was personally hitting driver terribly at first so we went with any half decent ones of mine at first... unfortunately by the end of the round I was striping it but we had to make up the numbers with the others so they weren't used!

Lovely little course though and the views were incredible!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 12, 2022)

Bogey comp this morning.

First 13 holes - 17 putts
Last 5 holes - 15 putts

I think all I can do is 🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2022)

Played great on the front 9 for 21 points. Shanked one out of nowhere on the 10th , lost ball, totally messed with my head for the rest of the round. Ended up on 34. Then went from bad to worse, see snapped shaft thread.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2022)

QF of Winter singles hcap k/o saw me a 4-3 win giving 8 shots.  Played not very well tee to green (inc. three topped drives), but sufficiently well for me to be able to take advantage of the good short game I have working for me these days.  Pleasingly included back2back sandy pars, with the putts being gimmies, at an important point in the match - one saw me win the hole against a shot, the other a half with my opponent lipping out his birdie.  Semi next.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2022)

Redbourn nine holer with the wife. I played fairly well, 5 over par (five bogeys four pars). Only hit two really bad shots, and chipping & putting improved as I went along. She did well too, all 5s and 6s apart from one par 3! That gives her 24 points from three shots per hole, but she always scores better here as there are no long holes (longest is 220 tops). She still can't bit an iron hardly at all though and it's getting her down I think.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 13, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Played in a Texas Scramble up at Windermere today.

We were pretty average in the main and struggling with our approaches in the wind so ended up with too many 10ft plus putts which was disappointing.

4 tee shots per person minimum and I was personally hitting driver terribly at first so we went with any half decent ones of mine at first... unfortunately by the end of the round I was striping it but we had to make up the numbers with the others so they weren't used!

Lovely little course though and the views were incredible!

View attachment 41774

Click to expand...

I'd bet the scores are very much lower down the pleasure list on such days!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2022)

Finally broke 80! Woohoo!

After bogeying the first I managed six pars in a row, which might be a new record for me, I can't remember. Par five 8th though it went a bit wrong - hit a tree with my 2nd shot, then a great hybrid & pitching wedge gave me a par putt chance - I decided to three-putt instead for a 7. Four bogeys and a par over the next five holes was more normal fare. Then on the 14th I managed to chip in with a hybrid from off the green for a birdie 2. 

On the 16th I had a real mare and thought I'd ruined it. Tee shot went right, didn't seem that bad at first but it was swamp land over there. Every shot was from soft mud and I didn't have an answer for it so ended up with a triple bogey 7. I thought typical, it's going to be yet another 80 round. Bogeyed the 17th when the putt lipped out (literally the 4th time that had happened today). 18th hole I drove it into the bunker just left of the fairway - managed to hit a full 56° (80-ish yards) and caught it perfect to find the green. Two putts for par, and I was pleasantly surprised to discover I'd shot 78! Finally beaten that milestone which is a great feeling! Hopefully I'll be doing that a few more times this year. 🙂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2022)

First honours board event of the season. Pairs event, both scores to count. I played with Dufferman from here. Suffice to say it didn't go well. He made a couple of great birdies and I was steady until the last few holes and we never got it going. I seem to play the front nine well at the moment and then fall away from 13 onwards. Same today. Great up and down for a par on the last with a deft pitch over the pond will get me coming back next week. Played really long off the whites with overnight rain and strong wonds


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 13, 2022)

49 points today pairing up with an unknown partner (high handicapper)  thanks to online booking. Four ball stableford (pairs), we had 22 on the front then a mind boggling 27 on the back. Played in quite a few of these In the past but never really scored well. I’m more into singles events personally. Oh I’m no bandit playing off 8. I managed to birdie holes where I had shots and my playing partner started off losing balls due to a severe hook came good  on the back nine.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 13, 2022)

First full 18 for quite a while for me today, played decently, steady front 9 for gross 41, then started the back nine double bogey, birdie, double bogey. Parred the last five holes for gross 40 back, particularly nice was knowing my stamina didn't drop towards the end of the round.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 13, 2022)

Sunny Dunny (Dunbar) today and it was blowing a hoolie! First time this year playing off grass and fast greens with the first few putts going way past the hole! Back to mats on Wednesday at Blairgowrie so it will be interesting.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 14, 2022)

CliveW said:



			Sunny Dunny (Dunbar) today and it was blowing a hoolie! First time this year playing off grass and fast greens with the first few putts going way past the hole! Back to mats on Wednesday at Blairgowrie so it will be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i played at 12:20 yesterday Clive and blowing a hoolie describes it perfectly ! Not the normal prevailing wind from the West/South West, I've hit it on the 1st in 2 a few times during the winter today it was Driver, 3 wood and full 9 iron, hit a 265 yard 7 iron on the 12th (after a skied drive) certainly a day for blowing the cobwebs away 😳


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2022)

Cracking day on the moray firth.
Like summer out there today, def didn't need 4 layers.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finally broke 80! Woohoo!

After bogeying the first I managed six pars in a row, which might be a new record for me, I can't remember. Par five 8th though it went a bit wrong - hit a tree with my 2nd shot, then a great hybrid & pitching wedge gave me a par putt chance - I decided to three-putt instead for a 7. Four bogeys and a par over the next five holes was more normal fare. Then on the 14th I managed to chip in with a hybrid from off the green for a birdie 2.

On the 16th I had a real mare and thought I'd ruined it. Tee shot went right, didn't seem that bad at first but it was swamp land over there. Every shot was from soft mud and I didn't have an answer for it so ended up with a triple bogey 7. I thought typical, it's going to be yet another 80 round. Bogeyed the 17th when the putt lipped out (literally the 4th time that had happened today). 18th hole I drove it into the bunker just left of the fairway - managed to hit a full 56° (80-ish yards) and caught it perfect to find the green. Two putts for par, and I was pleasantly surprised to discover I'd shot 78! Finally beaten that milestone which is a great feeling! Hopefully I'll be doing that a few more times this year. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Good on you! That's a barrier that many of us would love to break...and most of us never will! Well done you!


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2022)

Played in a 4-club challenge today, Stableford scoring.

In the bag:

John Letters "Shotmaster" 2 1/2 persimmon wood
St Andrew Golf Co "Royal Scot" 4 iron
Glenfarg, dot face, coated shaft 7 iron
Spalding "W Model" hickory putter

I started well and scored 21 points on the front nine.

No score on the 10th but got back into it until the end of the round where I frittered away a shot a hole on the 16th, 17th and 18th.  
Finished on 84 gross for 36 points though so can't complain.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Mar 14, 2022)

Two day tournament for the boy over the weekend, DQ;d on Saturday cos I thought it was  stableford (doh) - I really should spoend more time reading the rules of the comp.
Better day yesterday - highlight was the 6th hole, where he was  a couple of inches from making a respectable birdie on a 400 yard uphill par 4. 

Nailed his driver, and then pured a 5 iron onto the green - for a kid that's just turned 12, that's a lot of ground to cover with those clubs.

It was a scratch comp and he came 4th in his age group, but had about 39 putts - definitely room for improvement.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finally broke 80! Woohoo!

After bogeying the first I managed six pars in a row, which might be a new record for me, I can't remember. Par five 8th though it went a bit wrong - hit a tree with my 2nd shot, then a great hybrid & pitching wedge gave me a par putt chance - I decided to three-putt instead for a 7. Four bogeys and a par over the next five holes was more normal fare. Then on the 14th I managed to chip in with a hybrid from off the green for a birdie 2.

On the 16th I had a real mare and thought I'd ruined it. Tee shot went right, didn't seem that bad at first but it was swamp land over there. Every shot was from soft mud and I didn't have an answer for it so ended up with a triple bogey 7. I thought typical, it's going to be yet another 80 round. Bogeyed the 17th when the putt lipped out (literally the 4th time that had happened today). 18th hole I drove it into the bunker just left of the fairway - managed to hit a full 56° (80-ish yards) and caught it perfect to find the green. Two putts for par, and I was pleasantly surprised to discover I'd shot 78! Finally beaten that milestone which is a great feeling! Hopefully I'll be doing that a few more times this year. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Very well done!  You must be really chuffed.  I live in hope of breaking 90 … but I think that it probably won’t happen now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finally broke 80! Woohoo!

After bogeying the first I managed six pars in a row, which might be a new record for me, I can't remember. Par five 8th though it went a bit wrong - hit a tree with my 2nd shot, then a great hybrid & pitching wedge gave me a par putt chance - I decided to three-putt instead for a 7. Four bogeys and a par over the next five holes was more normal fare. Then on the 14th I managed to chip in with a hybrid from off the green for a birdie 2.

On the 16th I had a real mare and thought I'd ruined it. Tee shot went right, didn't seem that bad at first but it was swamp land over there. Every shot was from soft mud and I didn't have an answer for it so ended up with a triple bogey 7. I thought typical, it's going to be yet another 80 round. Bogeyed the 17th when the putt lipped out (literally the 4th time that had happened today). 18th hole I drove it into the bunker just left of the fairway - managed to hit a full 56° (80-ish yards) and caught it perfect to find the green. Two putts for par, and I was pleasantly surprised to discover I'd shot 78! Finally beaten that milestone which is a great feeling! Hopefully I'll be doing that a few more times this year. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Top effort. Think you're going to have a good season. The signs have been there for a while. Now for the big challenge - consistency and doing it regularly


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Mar 14, 2022)

Had the pleasure of playing 36 holes at New Zealand Golf Club today with a mate to celebrate him getting a job in Switzerland, and the place just *blew my mind* (in a good way). It's like stepping back in time and the service was second to none, as was the fish and chips lunch 

In terms of golf, I shot 97 in the AM and 95 in the PM which are my 3rd and 1st in my list of lowest scores ever thus far! Driving is the weakness that needs fixing but at times I got away with it in terms of the fairways being generous and if I missed them I was able to find my ball in the heather as opposed to it being water, OOB, dense rough, etc. Approach and short game was pretty good for me, putting was average. Have a new years resolution to break 95 so one more shot to find and despite that being my lowest round thus far I still see plenty of scope to take ~5 shots off from the tee, duffs, idiot/newbie shots, etc.

What a great course in great condition


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 14, 2022)

Shot 84 with a 9 on an easy par four, I got stuck in a bunker without the right club to extract the ball. It has never felt so easy a game before. The wife was with me and drove superbly. But can't putt or chip or has go idea of course management. This is getting VERY FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 15, 2022)

Very mediocre round today. Not hit a ball for a couple of weeks and it showed but nice to be out there regardless.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 15, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Had the pleasure of playing 36 holes at New Zealand Golf Club today with a mate to celebrate him getting a job in Switzerland, and the place just *blew my mind* (in a good way). It's like stepping back in time and the service was second to none, as was the fish and chips lunch 

In terms of golf, I shot 97 in the AM and 95 in the PM which are my 3rd and 1st in my list of lowest scores ever thus far! Driving is the weakness that needs fixing but at times I got away with it in terms of the fairways being generous and if I missed them I was able to find my ball in the heather as opposed to it being water, OOB, dense rough, etc. Approach and short game was pretty good for me, putting was average. Have a new years resolution to break 95 so one more shot to find and despite that being my lowest round thus far I still see plenty of scope to take ~5 shots off from the tee, duffs, idiot/newbie shots, etc.

What a great course in great condition
		
Click to expand...

Played NZ last year, a really nice place. Food was top notch, and the half way hit was very well stocked. Could have spent a couple of hours chatting to the guy there very easily.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 15, 2022)

Played in my first Medal of the year on Saturday.

Not playing as often as I did before the little man came along and it did show a bit! Started steady but struggled after a terrible tee shot on 8th and never really recovered but there were some very nicely played holes in there. 

Still, a 92 Gross with an 8 and a 9 on the card suggests it wasnt all bad! 

Roll on the summer evenings when I can squeeze 9 in!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finally broke 80! Woohoo!

After bogeying the first I managed six pars in a row, which might be a new record for me, I can't remember. Par five 8th though it went a bit wrong - hit a tree with my 2nd shot, then a great hybrid & pitching wedge gave me a par putt chance - I decided to three-putt instead for a 7. Four bogeys and a par over the next five holes was more normal fare. Then on the 14th I managed to chip in with a hybrid from off the green for a birdie 2.

On the 16th I had a real mare and thought I'd ruined it. Tee shot went right, didn't seem that bad at first but it was swamp land over there. Every shot was from soft mud and I didn't have an answer for it so ended up with a triple bogey 7. I thought typical, it's going to be yet another 80 round. Bogeyed the 17th when the putt lipped out (literally the 4th time that had happened today). 18th hole I drove it into the bunker just left of the fairway - managed to hit a full 56° (80-ish yards) and caught it perfect to find the green. Two putts for par, and I was pleasantly surprised to discover I'd shot 78! Finally beaten that milestone which is a great feeling! Hopefully I'll be doing that a few more times this year. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Congrats mate! Awesome achievement! Well done to you


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2022)

Better today...not good but better.
Frontn9 was the same shamb,es that the last 3 or 4 rounds have been - topped drive off the first ( blobbed), barely a shot from the middle until the 7th..
Started to get some rhythm going and nearly birdied 7 and 9.
Back o started with 3 pars - something that I haven't done in what feels like ages
Disappointing bogeys on 13 and 15 where I had a chance for par but parred the rest for a 2 over gross 20 points..
34 in total so still not there but the ball striking on the back 9 was back to normal so the future looks bright(er)..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2022)

Played The Berkshire Red 

Course is stunning condition, greens immaculate - very quick


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 15, 2022)

Absolutely all over the show today.

Nearly birdied the first, lipping out from 35ft.
Doubled the second after a errant tee shot, a thinned wedge and a 3 putt.
Bogeyed the 3rd after finding the greenside bunker.

Then pulled it together and parred the next 6 holes.

Went into the back 9 confident and started with a bogey through hitting my pitching wedge into a par 3 when I meant to hit my 9i - it looked like it was all over the flag but dropped 10 yards short. Confidence was still high as it was a really nice shot.

Parred the 11th and then it was downhill from there.

An 8 on the par 4 12th after ending in the trees and then bunker.

From then on I was mixing the sublime with the ridiculous on every hole. So frustrating. Was 5 ott on the 13th before putting it to about 5 foot with my third ball... and 2 putting.

Got a lesson on Friday where I wanted to work on my greenside game but it was the best part of my game today. I think ill have a look at driver as its gone from being pretty reliable to pretty erratic recently.

I can see I've got it in there and what I worked on last time is starting to bed in but my tee shots cost me dearly today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Absolutely all over the show today.

Nearly birdied the first, lipping out from 35ft.
Doubled the second after a errant tee shot, a thinned wedge and a 3 putt.
Bogeyed the 3rd after finding the greenside bunker.

Then pulled it together and parred the next 6 holes.

Went into the back 9 confident and started with a bogey through hitting my pitching wedge into a par 3 when I meant to hit my 9i - it looked like it was all over the flag but dropped 10 yards short. Confidence was still high as it was a really nice shot.

Parred the 11th and then it was downhill from there.

An 8 on the par 4 12th after ending in the trees and then bunker.

From then on I was mixing the sublime with the ridiculous on every hole. So frustrating.

Got a lesson on Friday where I wanted to work on my greenside game but it was the best part of my game today. I think ill have a look at driver as its gone from being pretty reliable to pretty erratic recently.

An 8 on the par 3 13th after going 5ott.
		
Click to expand...

I would stick to the short game personally. You are making pars so the driver doesn't sound like its all over the shop. I'm lucky that with my teaching pro I can say, even if we have another part of the game booked in, that my driver feels off and we'll hit a few, make a quick tweak for me to get on with in my own time and then onto whatever we're working on. Might be worth asking


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 15, 2022)

After one hole today, my electric trolley packed up, so pushed it for the next eight holes.  Saw another golfer with a motocaddy trolley like mine, so he let me try his battery … bingo.  So £200 for a new battery 😡


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would stick to the short game personally. You are making pars so the driver doesn't sound like its all over the shop. I'm lucky that with my teaching pro I can say, even if we have another part of the game booked in, that my driver feels off and we'll hit a few, make a quick tweak for me to get on with in my own time and then onto whatever we're working on. Might be worth asking
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't envisage the driver taking long at all the sort, as you say - a couple of things to remember and work on and then move on to the short game stuff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Yeah I don't envisage the driver taking long at all the sort, as you say - a couple of things to remember and work on and then move on to the short game stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with it. Got an hours short game booked for next month. Not the best chipper or pitcher but all those rounds off wet and muddy lies has made my stroke so stabby. Need to just get the set up looked at and get the feeling back off turning with the chest. Always easy to say


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 15, 2022)

Played at Coxmoor and really enjoyed it. Course was in very good condition and very dry everywhere. Very scenic  and lots of elevation changes, which I'm not used to. Glad I had a trolley! My golf game does not travel very well, but I played to handicap. Staff and members were very friendly and fish and chips afterwards was delicious. One slight disappointment was having to play off mats on nearly every fairway, but it wasn't a big deal. I would like to play it again in the summer when it's in full bloom.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 15, 2022)

Well after 9 over for 18 on sunday then 3 over for 9 yesterday, today was a night mare 10 shots dropped on the first 5 holes. I was very erratic probably just an bad day at the office, I think I get a bit complacent when i have a ouple of good rounds and maybe dont commit enough on shots. Hopefully will be back on it next time out


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 16, 2022)

Bit of a worrying trend developing - last 3 rounds I've played the front 9 really well then tailed off badly. 

Saturday, 21 points front 9, never hit a bad shot, then started to duff my hybrids and hit a few bad drives, ended up on 34.

Monday, playing 4bbb, didn't keep stableford score, but very similar. 

Yesterday, playing off lower unofficial midweek handicap, very solid 18 points front 9 (one non scorer due to bunker problems), very poor 10 points coming back.

It's not tiredness, it's more a loss of technique, just start hitting poor shots inexplicably. Massively frustrating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Bit of a worrying trend developing - last 3 rounds I've played the front 9 really well then tailed off badly.

Saturday, 21 points front 9, never hit a bad shot, then started to duff my hybrids and hit a few bad drives, ended up on 34.

Monday, playing 4bbb, didn't keep stableford score, but very similar.

Yesterday, playing off lower unofficial midweek handicap, very solid 18 points front 9 (one non scorer due to bunker problems), very poor 10 points coming back.

It's not tiredness, it's more a loss of technique, just start hitting poor shots inexplicably. Massively frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Not just you. I've been really struggling on the back nine and coming back in 10-13 points regularly after decent front nines. I am drinking and eating so know I'm not dehydrated or hungry. Don't feel tired playing the back nine so not sure I can blame fatigue especially with an electric trolley. Not sure where the issue lies but it needs sorting


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2022)

Would have been 18 today with CVG..
Heavy rain due in about 11/12 so we'd be long finished by then.
Started on the back 9..had a blob on the 13th but a birdie on the 17th put me +2 on the 18th tee..
Parred it for another 20 points..
A few spots of rain walking onto the green turned into the proper stuff but the time we'd finished it....
Discretion being the better part of valour we'd copped out....it's not stopping now until tonight..we didn't have to be out there so no point.
Enough breeze around to make it uncomfortable. 
Got 4 hours to kill now....


----------



## PieMan (Mar 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not just you. I've been really struggling on the back nine and coming back in 10-13 points regularly after decent front nines. I am drinking and eating so know I'm not dehydrated or hungry. Don't feel tired playing the back nine so not sure I can blame fatigue especially with an electric trolley. Not sure where the issue lies but it needs sorting
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you're not too stoned after all that CBD you've been taking?!!!! 

Need to change your Forum name to HomertheStoner!!!!


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 16, 2022)

38 points with 2 lost ball blobs which were very avoidable. 11/13 fairways 10 GIR 33 putts. 

Shot of the day was the 7i into 14 to 4 feet closely followed by a full wedge on 16 to 2 feet… lowlight were the 2 missed 2 foot putts - putter is driving me mad!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			38 points with 2 lost ball blobs which were very avoidable. 11/13 fairways 10 GIR 33 putts.

Shot of the day was the 7i into 14 to 4 feet closely followed by a full wedge on 16 to 2 feet… lowlight were the 2 missed 2 foot putts - putter is driving me mad!
		
Click to expand...

Dreading the putting going forward for a few weeks. Putting green has been shut for a while and they cored all the greens yesterday. At least the sand should be washed in. My stroke from 2-3 hasn't been good and with the uncertainty on how the ball will react won't do anything for confidence. Necessary of course. Putting well at home but we know how different it is on the course under pressure


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Dreading the putting going forward for a few weeks. Putting green has been shut for a while and they cored all the greens yesterday. At least the sand should be washed in. My stroke from 2-3 hasn't been good and with the uncertainty on how the ball will react won't do anything for confidence. Necessary of course. Putting well at home but we know how different it is on the course under pressure
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we were mid maintenance week today, greens were sandy but pretty true to be fair. The 2 missed easy putts I just saw break that wasn’t there. Couple of weeks and I need to get some time in on the practice green!


----------



## Albo (Mar 17, 2022)

Played last night and blew myself up on the first 9, hitting 46 shots. Lit on fire the back 9 and came back in 34.

GIR front 9 = 1, Back 9 = 6
Front 18 putts, back 15


----------



## AliMc (Mar 17, 2022)

Sunny but very breezy at Dunbar today, shot approx 5 or 6 over, highlight of the round was birdie 3 on 17, drive carved way right on the wind almost into the sea, cleared a few loose impediments from the beach, 7 iron to 4 feet to a tough back right pin and holed the putt, move on 🤭


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2022)

After 3 or 4 rounds of utter tripe....I'm back!
3 over front 9, level par back 9
74 blows, 41 points, Index down to 6.1
Happy days.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2022)

Just to add...
Kept a 6 off a counting card for the first time in a long time.....


----------



## DRW (Mar 17, 2022)

Shot 91 in the morning and 88 in the afternoon.

Highlight was definitely sitting on the patio veranda, eating/drinking, relaxing, hidden from the slight breeze and in 14 degrees sun, lovely.

bring on the spring.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 17, 2022)

Absolute horror show, the worst I've played in 9 months. Shanks are back, lost count of the number of times I hit a great drive then a dreadful second. Amassed a grand total of 20 points, it was awful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			After 3 or 4 rounds of utter tripe....I'm back!
3 over front 9, level par back 9
74 blows, 41 points, Index down to 6.1
Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Back.....for now. Wait to Frag makes an appearance and has the hex over you again. Good shooting though and always pleasing to keep a six off the card. As our second is a par 5, it normally only lasts a hole, especially off the whites although I've walked off our par three first with six or worse


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 17, 2022)

Clattered the ball miles off the tee, but couldn't chip or putt to save my life. Almost reached the green on 16 (par 4) off the tee ,the ball plugged about 10 meters in front of the green. Made a super 5 though! Summed my round up in one hole.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2022)

11 hole comp today, the last of the winter, started poorly with a blob but then had 6 pars and a birdie on the remaining 10 holes for 25 points. I hope i can take this good farm into the 18 hole comps that start next week.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 18, 2022)

Front nine rammel back nine me and a PP won/ shared the pairs with 24 points.  both to score the on the par threes and the 18th. Nothing spectacular. So over the last three weeks coz Ave took a bit of a drag Ave won about £7 and been dropped 3 shots. 😳
I told one of the guys who played and shared with us his 3ft missed putt on the 18th cost me a shot 😁


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 18, 2022)

Not today but last Sunday, played The Brabazon. Carry only, which was very hard on the back. Truly shocking round finding water 8 or 9 times (surprisingly not on 18 though). Summed up with an air shot on 17 from the middle of fairway with a 3 wood in hand. My excuse was I was protecting my back


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2022)

Seniors Stableford today.  I was practicing on the putting green when I was hailed form the first tee, my time had been moved up one and I'd not bothered to check.
A couple of hasty practice swings then hit the most almighty fat about 4 yards into the rough, topped the next, on the green with my fourth and three putted for a triple bogey blob. 
One point on the next and I was flying, not.
Managed to pull it back together so that at the turn I'd scored 18 but a succession of single pointers on the back nine dragged me back down and I finished on 88 for 32 points off 95%.

First time in the bag for the Forgan "made under license" Cash-In putter (1940s vintage I'm guessing) which was as solid as I'd expected, a funky grip on it too.
A shame the greens are still recovering from tining and sanding.
Did make a 2 though but that was mainly down to a lovely tee shot that pitched less than a foot from the hole and went 18 inches past.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2022)

Decent round today
79 blows for 35 points..
Must be doing something right if 8 over par doesn't affect my index...


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2022)

4 under handicap after 11, and then the halfway hut pastie took affect. Three of the worst holes including a shank, a big, big fat, three putt and a lost ball playing safe with an eight iron. Last four holes were better and managed 36 points. Lovely playing in warm sun, ball rolling on the fairway, and greens a decent speed. Another week of this and course should be back in great shape.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2022)

Shocker. First medal of the year. Top of the first to set up an opening double bogey and it got no better. Greens had been cored and sanded this week and putting was an absolute lottery and definitely shouldn't have been used for a medal. I had a putt from a foot and it shot 45 degrees off the putter after hitting a hole and didn't even touch the hole. Farcical. Not excuse for my score as I played crap but when that happens it makes it a mockery


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 18, 2022)

Another shocking start today - a triple bogey blob. I was 8 over after 6 and any pre round hope of me breaking 80 was realistically gone.

After those opening 6 holes i got my arse in gear and only managed to drop 5 shots in the remaining 12 holes. Ended up taking the split sixes win and somehow shooting 37 stableford points.

Driving was erratic again - cost me at least 5 shots today with recoveries- so it will definitely be the focus for the start of the lesson on Tuesday.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 19, 2022)

33 points in the monthly stableford. Fairly pleased with that in breezy conditions on greens which have been cored and dressed in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2022)

Another Stableford comp and like yesterday's I had a decent front nine for 18 points but then fell away big time on the back nine, finishing on 29 points. 

Driver not working so well today, including another huge chunk off the first tee and a chunk into the pond on the 12th for the first of two blobs on the back nine.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 19, 2022)

Played Silloth ⛳️ today in the lovely sunshine ☀️ Kind of spoiled a bit by having to play in a novelty par 3 competition (all 18 holes playing as par 3’s) but played reasonably well. One of the local spectators got a bit close on 6 but we soon moved him on 😄 without a fuss.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2022)

Saturday roll up. Hit it better than in the medal yesterday but still not on it. Putting even more of a joke on the hollow tined greens so simply laughed off the three from inside a foot that either jumped off the putter (probably in a tined hole) or went straight left or right.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 19, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saturday roll up. Hit it better than in the medal yesterday but still not on it. Putting even more of a joke on the hollow tined greens so simply laughed off the three from inside a foot that either jumped off the putter (probably in a tined hole) or went straight left or right.
		
Click to expand...

Must be hard when the greens at Ascot are usually top quality


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 19, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Played Silloth ⛳️ today in the lovely sunshine ☀️ Kind of spoiled a bit by having to play in a novelty par 3 competition (all 18 holes playing as par 3’s) but played reasonably well. One of the local spectators got a bit close on 6 but we soon moved him on 😄 without a fuss.

View attachment 41889

Click to expand...

Good reason the hole is named Natterjack.
1st year I was a member played the hole and there were thousands of tiny toads on the green, impossible not to stand on them despite not putting out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Must be hard when the greens at Ascot are usually top quality
		
Click to expand...

They have been mint for years and last year were superb, helped by the Covid break. I think we're suffering from too many new members and more traffic 7 days a week and they have become compacted and bare. Hopefully the work will help (more top dressing planned next week) and I have faith in the head GK as he has done good work in the last few years. Personally I'd like to see a green per week shut Monday-Friday (or even for 7 days) and just rest them in rotation from November-March


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2022)

Having shot 41 and 39 points on my last two outings, and the weather looking nice today, I thought I'd put a card in. Realised there was a medal on this weekend, even better I thought, I'll just enter that. Guess what happened next? Yeah, played crap.

We started on the 8th and after two bogeys I double bogeyed the 10th & 11th. Couple more bogeys until I birdied the 14th with nice putt - but I hadn't bothered entering the twos sweep so that was annoying if anything. 😆 Kept it tidy until the blind par 3 3rd, where I managed a triple bogey 6 so that was game over completely. Ended up with 87 gross, net 4 over, which on paper isn't terrible maybe, but I was hugely disappointed given how well I'd played lately. That is also my worst score since the middle of December.

When I entered I assumed we were still off mats but as it turned out they'd gone back out to the proper tees at the first sign of sun, so that was a bit of a curveball I guess. The greens were odd as they'd dried out a bit bobbly in places so they were quite inconsistent in speeds. And my last excuse (😂) is that it was surprisingly windy even though the sun was out. So yeah, golf is annoying anyway.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 20, 2022)

Played well yesterday, shot 75 for 38 points. Back 9 was excellent, 1 bogey, 8 pars and a couple of close birdie putts. Would have loved for one of them to drop to have a level par back 9, I've never done that before.

Front 9 was a struggle but I manage to hold a score together while being a bit wild off the tee but my recovery shots were excellent for once.

Missed 2 putts from within 2 foot again which was really annoying but managed to keep my round together for once. Had 3 really good up and downs which made up for the missed putts.

The winner of the sweep had 43 points with 3 blobs.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 20, 2022)

37 points today 
3 under gross after 10 holes
Going to shoot level or under par very soon


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 20, 2022)

Nice to be out in some sunshine today. 

Played well overall, but left a bit frustrated by a triple and a couple of doubles. Round in 80 which was enough for 2nd in the comp.

We will be back in proper tees next week, so hopefully the form continues and the cuts follow.


----------



## AAC (Mar 20, 2022)

It was the final round of our winter eclectic today, no chance of winning the gross or nett, so as it was a lovely day & the course was playing its full length I decided to put a general play card in, glad I did as I scored 40 points, best score so far this year but frustratingly that was about as bad as it could have been, nothing dropped and a couple of sill dunch's, but hopefully a little cut tomorrow


----------



## timd77 (Mar 20, 2022)

Stableford comp, off the whites, 40 points, won the comp, that’s 3 comps I’ve won in a row now! 🙈 In my defence, the first 2 were non quals and so no cut, will be getting a cut this time and I’m looking forward to it, hoping for a sub 18 handicap for the first time, currently sitting at 18.9.


----------



## IainP (Mar 20, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Stableford comp, off the whites, 40 points, won the comp, that’s 3 comps I’ve won in a row now! 🙈 In my defence, the first 2 were non quals and so no cut, will be getting a cut this time and I’m looking forward to it, hoping for a sub 18 handicap for the first time, currently sitting at 18.9.
		
Click to expand...

Mr popular at the club! 😉😁👍


----------



## timd77 (Mar 20, 2022)

IainP said:



			Mr popular at the club! 😉😁👍
		
Click to expand...

Yep, good job it’s closing down, my name must be mud! 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2022)

Sun was out, not exactly warm but none of the wind we had yesterday. Went to Aldenham for nine holes with the wife. Didn't hit the ball particularly well, apart from driver which was solid, but scraped a 40 for 18 points somehow. My wife struggled with her driver which she has normally been hitting really well, but made a little bit of progress hitting the hybrid. She finished with 65 for 14 points. The greens were absolutely lightning there, I couldn't believe how quick they were for a little nine-holer.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 20, 2022)

77 for 40 points. 3 birdies 2 doubles. Greens still a bit sandy from last weeks maintenance which made for some tricky putts. 

Only 6 FIR and 8 greens. 32 putts with 3 3 putts 👎🏻 Seeing break that isn’t there is so frustrating!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2022)

Medal again today. No idea what the club were thinking having a medal on Friday and today having hollow cored the greens on Monday. Net 76 and tee to green I hit it really nicely and made 2 birdies but had 7 x 3 putts including a couple from a foot or so. A lottery as to whether any putt would come off the club face straight or jump as soon as it was struck. Even trying to be firm with the short ones didn't guarantee it wouldn't deviate. It is what it is and not too hung up about it and very happy with my general play today


----------



## Bratty (Mar 20, 2022)

Shot a gross 78, net 66, 42 points off the yellows today, 6 under handicap, in a friendly knock. 3 birdies, but another 4 birdie putts not dropping and three or four chunked pitches/chips meant it could have been even better! Putted pretty well and drove the ball really well. Very happy today!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Shot a gross 78, net 66, 42 points off the yellows today, 6 under handicap, in a friendly knock. 3 birdies, but another 4 birdie putts not dropping and three or four chunked pitches/chips meant it could have been even better! Putted pretty well and drove the ball really well. Very happy today!
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting. No matter what we shoot especially when we hit a good score, we always feel we've left some out there. Work on the short game and it could be even better. Well played


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Medal again today. No idea what the club were thinking having a medal on Friday and today having hollow cored the greens on Monday. Net 76 and tee to green I hit it really nicely and made 2 birdies but had 7 x 3 putts including a couple from a foot or so. A lottery as to whether any putt would come off the club face straight or jump as soon as it was struck. Even trying to be firm with the short ones didn't guarantee it wouldn't deviate. It is what it is and not too hung up about it and very happy with my general play today
		
Click to expand...

Having played on Friday and knowing what they were like, why did you torture yourself again today?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			Having played on Friday and knowing what they were like, why did you torture yourself again today?
		
Click to expand...

Because it was a qualifier for one of the honour board match play events. I knew the greens were bad and yes it was the same for everyone and my issue isn't playing on the crap greens as the work has to be done, but the poor planning by the club to then schedule two medals straight after the work


----------



## DaveR (Mar 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because it was a qualifier for one of the honour board match play events. I knew the greens were bad and yes it was the same for everyone and my issue isn't playing on the crap greens as the work has to be done, but the poor planning by the club to then schedule two medals straight after the work
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that greens work is weather dependent and the greenkeepers have to take the opportunity when the weather conditions/forecast are suitable?


----------



## Mike79 (Mar 20, 2022)

Horrific. Don’t even know where to begin. Lost 8 balls. Couple of 10s on the card on the way to a 106 in a stroke play medal. Worst round I’ve had ever. Contemplating getting some lessons or selling all my golf gear.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 20, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			Horrific. Don’t even know where to begin. Lost 8 balls. Couple of 10s on the card on the way to a 106 in a stroke play medal. Worst round I’ve had ever. Contemplating getting some lessons or selling all my golf gear.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got anything decent?


----------



## DaveR (Mar 20, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Have you got anything decent?
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 21, 2022)

9 hole match with the old man yesterday afternoon

Started slow and could not make a putt for my life. 2x 4 putts! (both for double bogey)

2 down after 7 - all square after 9 thanks to a lovely bogey/birdie finish

Teed off on 1st again to see if we could get a winner - halved it - so went home  

A lovely afternoon with my dad in the spring sun - I cant wait till we can go as a 3 generation 3 ball!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 21, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			9 hole match with the old man yesterday afternoon

Started slow and could not make a putt for my life. 2x 4 putts! (both for double bogey)

2 down after 7 - all square after 9 thanks to a lovely bogey/birdie finish

Teed off on 1st again to see if we could get a winner - halved it - so went home 

A lovely afternoon with my dad in the spring sun - I cant wait till we can go as a 3 generation 3 ball!
		
Click to expand...

This is what it’s all about for me, can beat the banter playing with family and sharing a dram on the way round.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 21, 2022)

BrianM said:



			This is what it’s all about for me, can beat the banter playing with family and sharing a dram on the way round.
		
Click to expand...

Since we took up golf - me and my dad have spent more time together than ever before. Its a fantastic game and I'm so glad we found it together!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2022)

Schoolboy error - birdied the 1st..
The rest, as expected,  averagely average........
Back up to 6.3...


----------



## Crow (Mar 21, 2022)

After a not so good day with the driver on Saturday, I was hitting it well again today and after 14 holes I had 3 birdies on the card and a strong chance of breaking 80 for the first time in 5 years.
On the 15th tee I checked the card and I "just" needed to bogey the last four holes for a 79.
Hit a good drive and 3 wood to be just short of the par 5 green in two, putted on and the ball hit a big chunk of hard mud, rolled the next up to leave 2 or 3 feet for par but then missed it, bogey.
Good drive on 16 but missed short right with my 5 iron approach, chipped on and 2 putts for bogey.
Good drive on 17 followed by a fat 7 iron that crept onto the green, first putt left me another 2 or 3 footer for par and again I missed it! Bogey.
18th hole par 3 over water, I should have had a three shot cushion but the two short putts missed meant I needed to bogey what can be a very dangerous hole. Pushed the 5 iron into the trough right of the green, bumped a 7 iron up the bank and just over the green onto the fringe but putted up to 2 feet and this time I holed it for bogey and the 79, PHEW!

In the bag were:
Harold Bird & Son 1, 3 and 5 woods
MacGregor M85 Colokrom remakes from 1983
Forgan Cash-In putter, late 1940s


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 21, 2022)

Played for the club’s seniors away in an inter-club match.  My partner and I were two down after two, but four up with seven to play … and let it slip.  Halved the match 🙄.  Still, the team won 5.5 to 2.5.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			9 hole match with the old man yesterday afternoon

Started slow and could not make a putt for my life. 2x 4 putts! (both for double bogey)

2 down after 7 - all square after 9 thanks to a lovely bogey/birdie finish

Teed off on 1st again to see if we could get a winner - halved it - so went home 

A lovely afternoon with my dad in the spring sun - I cant wait till we can go as a 3 generation 3 ball!
		
Click to expand...

I lost my dad a good few years ago and still miss him and rue the chance to play another round and have a beer with him. I did this piece (that GM published) and it may resonate with your game with your dad https://tinyurl.com/yv3m8f3n


----------



## Albo (Mar 21, 2022)

Jekyll and Hyde golf for me today. Sublime and ridiculous hole by hole.
Par on the hardest hole on the course, followed by a 9 on the next. 
I was trying to smash everything and couldnt seem to get my head in the right frame.
Had a shot of 133 to a front pin. My 9i goes 135 usually 140 sunday best.
My PW goes 115/120 and 125 at best.
It is, in every single way shape and form a stock 9i especially considering I wasnt hitting that well today. I took the wedge. Guess what.... I came up short. Who knew!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 22, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I lost my dad a good few years ago and still miss him and rue the chance to play another round and have a beer with him. I did this piece (that GM published) and it may resonate with your game with your dad https://tinyurl.com/yv3m8f3n

Click to expand...

Beautiful mate - really enjoyed that read first thing this morning. Theres nothing quite like beating the old man for the first time either!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 22, 2022)

I can officially mark it the start of the golf season this week as I embarked on my first footings on a golf course today since October 9th. 
Had a lesson last week, few trips to the range to get back into it and ready for the first comp on Saturday.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 22, 2022)

Blobbed five holes yet finished with 29 points from 13 holes having parred six of them. bloody game and my driving is doing my flippin head in.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2022)

We had today booked off for golf from a month ago, so the weather was an amazing bonus. Shorts and t-shirt for the first time this year, glorious sunshine - proper golf is back! We went to Ealing golf club which we had never played before. It's a touch longer than what we're used to, but thankfully it was dry enough for a bit of roll and I was actually hitting my fairway woods well. Didn't hit many greens in reg, and the greens were like lightning so didn't hole much either. Three three-putts all from knocking it six foot past the hole having felt like I'd barely touched it. One of the par 5s had a shortened tee for some reason, so I managed to knock five wood onto the back of the green in two. However, my eagle putt was about 35 feet and looked like I was putting over a wave machine made of grass, so I was actually happy to three-putt that one to make par!

Ultimately I hit the ball well, felt like I played well, didn't hole many putts, only made five pars but two of them were on 17 & 18 so I finished strongly at least. Finished with 87 for 37 points (since the slope/course rating/whatever gives me three extra shots there so off 18) and was very happy with that on a new course.

Drinks out in the sunshine afterwards - fantastic. It's been too long.

Couple of random moments. While playing the 2nd some bloke whistles from behind us while my mate is about to hit his 2nd shot. What the hell does he want? I start walking back to see and he just runs up onto the tee and hits his ball - over my head, doesn't quite reach my mates. When he catches up with us we ask him what the hell he's playing it and he looks confused - "I thought you were the guys I was playing with?" Erm, no - do you recognise us?? Do you normally whistle at people while they're taking a shot? Eventually he apologises for getting it wrong, picks up his ball and moves onto the next hole. 😆 In addition to this there was some feller just lying on the bench by the 14th tee facetiming his friend - didn't bother hanging up when we were teeing off, just cracks on, not a care in the world. And while we're having our post-round drink, a couple of fellers were driving a Transit van down one of the fairways! Thought he might be someone who works there but the bar staff were all out wondering what was going on as well. Strange place Ealing!


----------



## Sats (Mar 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We had today booked off for golf from a month ago, so the weather was an amazing bonus. Shorts and t-shirt for the first time this year, glorious sunshine - proper golf is back! We went to Ealing golf club which we had never played before. It's a touch longer than what we're used to, but thankfully it was dry enough for a bit of roll and I was actually hitting my fairway woods well. Didn't hit many greens in reg, and the greens were like lightning so didn't hole much either. Three three-putts all from knocking it six foot past the hole having felt like I'd barely touched it. One of the par 5s had a shortened tee for some reason, so I managed to knock five wood onto the back of the green in two. However, my eagle putt was about 35 feet and looked like I was putting over a wave machine made of grass, so I was actually happy to three-putt that one to make par!

Ultimately I hit the ball well, felt like I played well, didn't hole many putts, only made five pars but two of them were on 17 & 18 so I finished strongly at least. Finished with 87 for 37 points (since the slope/course rating/whatever gives me three extra shots there so off 18) and was very happy with that on a new course.

Drinks out in the sunshine afterwards - fantastic. It's been too long.

*Couple of random moments. While playing the 2nd some bloke whistles from behind us while my mate is about to hit his 2nd shot. What the hell does he want? I start walking back to see and he just runs up onto the tee and hits his ball - over my head, doesn't quite reach my mates. When he catches up with us we ask him what the hell he's playing it and he looks confused - "I thought you were the guys I was playing with?" Erm, no - do you recognise us?? Do you normally whistle at people while they're taking a shot? Eventually he apologises for getting it wrong, picks up his ball and moves onto the next hole. 😆 In addition to this there was some feller just lying on the bench by the 14th tee facetiming his friend - didn't bother hanging up when we were teeing off, just cracks on, not a care in the world. And while we're having our post-round drink, a couple of fellers were driving a Transit van down one of the fairways! Thought he might be someone who works there but the bar staff were all out wondering what was going on as well. Strange place Ealing!*

Click to expand...



That's London for you. Full of weirdos.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2022)

Sats said:



			That's London for you. Full of weirdos.
		
Click to expand...

Not even proper London. Ealing was always seen as a bit posh


----------



## DaveR (Mar 22, 2022)

1 over today, 3 bogeys and 2 birdies. And suncream on, it's flipping March still!


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2022)

33 points at Southport and Ainsdale today with @evemccc in perfect weather and course in excellent condition.  Needed suncream!  What lovely folk the members are too.

Birkdale tomorrow.   Aw shucks!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 23, 2022)

Out for 13 holes before work, an absolutely stunning morning!

After a shaky start skying my driver nearly OB on the 18th, I managed to recover for a bogey which I was pretty happy with.

Ended up 5 over through 6 with some ropey play before going through the remaining 7 holes level par. Wish I'd had time to play the full 18! 

Unfortunately the greens had been overseeded and hollowtined which made some of the putting interesting but I had some good luck with it and some bad luck so it all equals out.

Looking down the first for the 6am tee time.




The sun rising over the 17th fairway




Sun rising over the 15th green




My mate playing a shot on the par 5 6th.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2022)

Ten holes yesterday evening with a buddy.  First hit of a ball since a terribly messy medal on Saturday, but as a beautiful late afternoon why not.

And so the par 5 18th after nine pretty good holes.  Stuck a good long tee shot up the right but as hole then turns left to right had a tricky low punched fading hybrid shot under overhanging branches and executed it perfectly.  Ball ends up in middle of fairway with 71yds to flag.  Thought not quite full lob wedge.  Hit it sweet and in gathering gloom saw it head straight towards the flag.  Then I lost it.  But heard a very loud clatter as it hit the flag.  Walk towards green and nowhere in sight.  Of course...in the hole for an eagle. Looks like it pitched maybe 6ft short of flag then a bounce and straight into the hole.

Pretty much as well executed three shots in succession that I can do.

Lesson...golf can get me down. I can consider myself pretty rubbish at times. But I never know what joy is awaiting me just around the next corner.  I count myself fortunate that I have golf on a lovely course in my life and I must never forget that.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2022)

Midweek Stableford today..booking only as per our hybrid system.. seemed to work OK.
Started like a train..15 points after 6 and level par and playing well...
Then the bad breaks kicked in..a putt that defied gravity, a wild kick into a bunker, a kick off a downslope and a ball on top of a bunker..
Had to stand with one foot in the bunker and the ball about waist height - nice
And on the last...a pitch that needed 6 inches more flight to be perfect..hit the downs lope and ran away..
Still..35 points and, currently, sitting in 2nd in Dive on countback...
Greens are firming up and speeding up...might not be a high scoring day...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Midweek Stableford today..booking only as per our hybrid system.. seemed to work OK.
Started like a train..15 points after 6 and level par and playing well...
Then the bad breaks kicked in..a putt that defied gravity, a wild kick into a bunker, a kick off a downslope and a ball on top of a bunker..
Had to stand with one foot in the bunker and the ball about waist height - nice
And on the last...a pitch that needed 6 inches more flight to be perfect..hit the downs lope and ran away..
Still..35 points and, currently, sitting in 2nd in Dive on countback...
Greens are firming up and speeding up...might not be a high scoring day...
		
Click to expand...

If wasn't for you bad luck you'd have had no luck at all. Decent shooting


----------



## Red devil (Mar 23, 2022)

IanM said:



			33 points at Southport and Ainsdale today with @evemccc in perfect weather and course in excellent condition.  Needed suncream!  What lovely folk the members are too.

Birkdale tomorrow.   Aw shucks!
		
Click to expand...

Aye we're a friendly lot oop t'North.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 23, 2022)

2nd round at the new club. First round with the Wed/Sat rollup. Bandit. Tied my best score with an even par round. My putter must have heard me talking about the Evnroll ER2 in the pro shop.....it was behaving rather nicely today out of fear I think.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Mar 23, 2022)

47 (+11) blows round our front 9 for me today which equates to 20pts. Key notes:
- Played irons only so lots of scope for improvement when I actually learn to hit a wood
- Could have been even better, found water on the easiest hole on the course (Par 3) and walked off with a 6! 3-4 yards further with my tee shot and I'd have been on the green and probably walking off with a 4 at the very worst. Positive however is that was my only penalty stroke of the round
- 17 putts (1 x 3, 2 x 1), really happy with that though I think the recent good weather has helped with my habit of leaving them short by firming up the greens
- Managed to par my nemesis hole, our 550 yard P5 with water everywhere. Super pleased with that!


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 23, 2022)

82 gross for 35 points and it felt like I played awful. 4 fairways, 7 greens and 36 putts - 4 3 putts - TUT! 4 doubles, mainly due to being shocked at how quick the greens are already. 

Everything was hard work, driver wasn’t happy, irons were all over the place, chipping was 50/50 putting either dead or on fire….

Should have been a 78… at least the weather was perfect!


----------



## IanM (Mar 24, 2022)

36 points at Birkdale yesterday,  aided by some friendly early season semi rough!  First visit in years, thoroughly enjoyed it  

Wonderful weather yesterday being taken off the off in October by a storm.  Al fresco snack by the 18th green after finished the day nicely. Very warm for  March.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 24, 2022)

9 hole 2 man scramble last night with a friend

Had to make the most of the lovely evening! Teed at 5.12 and managed to get all 9 in. YOU BEAUTY 

Considering our 9 hole record is 5 under - this was a travesty at 5 over! Cant remember a shot of his that we took  Certainly 0 drives! 

Nice to keep the swing ticking along before 18 holes this weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2022)

9 holes after work. Lovely. Golf not so. Busy day in work and so off the train, changed and straight out with no warm up and felt very stiff and struggled to strike it well. Got it round albeit off the yellows which were way forward but so nice to be out. Managed pars at 5,6,7 which was nice. Plenty to work on especially around short pitch shots but a joy to be out after work in shirt sleeves


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 24, 2022)

Got out for a solo round post work. 39 points today including a run of 7 straight pars which is a new record for me. 

Slow out the blocks again with pretty much bogey golf until the 9th hole. No one aspect in particular letting me down but just throwing in one bad shot a hole.

Was joined by one of the better players at the club for the final 6 holes. He was 3 under at the time but I must have been a bad omen for him as he bogeyed every remaining hole 😂.

Was nice to see a bit of run on the fairways again and the greens firming up again... the season has begun!


----------



## chico (Mar 24, 2022)

I played Royal County Down today in perfect conditions and it was by a long way the hardest golf course I've ever played.
I loved it, but I just don't have the  game for it. Beautiful and unrelenting every hole is a challenge, amazing.


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2022)

My word, the weather was glorious today.
15 holes of very acceptable golf but finished quad, double, treble!
What's that all about?


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 24, 2022)

Great day at Royal Lytham & St Annes. 39 points, 77 shots. Course in superb condition. A few bunker shots as expected. Sausage roll at the 11th recommended.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2022)

Another day,  another round....
+8 with 2 birdies and 2 doubles - annoyingly on 2 par 5s that I normally par...
Glorious day..


----------



## Albo (Mar 24, 2022)

I played today and it appears the driver has left the building, gone, nowhere to be seen.
Iron swing went the same way but have sorted what was wrong, but driver, nope, no clue


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 24, 2022)

Wellingborough in their Seniors Open, great value and WOW what a clubhouse and surrounds .


----------



## louise_a (Mar 24, 2022)

Today was the first competition of my season as Lady Captain, it couldn't have started better I birdied the first! I played really well, although the amount of run caught me out a few times when the ball ran through the back of the green. I was 3 under my handicap standing on the 18th and although I hit a decent tee shot it was slightly off line and caught a greenside bunker, there wasnt a lot of sand in it I I came you too well and over flew the green into more sand, so finished with an unfortunate blob. Still 37 points was a nice start and a I start the season with a little cut.


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Today was the first competition of my season as Lady Captain, it couldn't have started better I birdied the first! I played really well, although the amount of run caught me out a few times when the ball ran through the back of the green. I was 3 under my handicap standing on the 18th and although I hit a decent tee shot it was slightly off line and caught a greenside bunker, there wasnt a lot of sand in it I I came you too well and over flew the green into more sand, so finished with an unfortunate blob. Still 37 points was a nice start and a I start the season with a little cut.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2022)

Bit of sunshine and suddenly all of you lot are playing golf on a Thursday instead of working?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Bit of sunshine and suddenly all of you lot are playing golf on a Thursday instead of working? 

Click to expand...

The joys of flexible working, my core hours are 10 til 3 so as soon as it hit 3pm I was out the door. Logged back in for a couple of hours at 7.30.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 25, 2022)

Out for 18 holes before work this morning, and what a beautiful day it is too.

Pleasantly surprised to find us back upto a full course following the winter, so was good to see where the game actually is. Solidly round in 79, 1 silly double on a par 3 but the rest a mix of pars and bogeys. A few putts didn’t drop, but I was rushing a little bit to get round before work so happy overall.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 25, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Out for 18 holes before work this morning, and what a beautiful day it is too.

Pleasantly surprised to find us back upto a full course following the winter, so was good to see where the game actually is. Solidly round in 79, 1 silly double on a par 3 but the rest a mix of pars and bogeys. A few putts didn’t drop, but I was rushing a little bit to get round before work so happy overall.
		
Click to expand...

Well played. I don't think I would be able to bear the thought of going to work after a round of golf on a beautiful day like today. Luckily I'm retired so don't have that issue!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Another day,  another round....
+8 with 2 birdies and 2 doubles - annoyingly on 2 par 5s that I normally par...
Glorious day..
		
Click to expand...

Rinse, repeat except I didn't have any birdies but 2 more pars....
No score on 1 and 9 and still shot 79....
It's getting a bit Groundhog dayish......😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2022)

9 holes booked for this afternoon and some balls to warm up first. Really looking forward to it. Long weekend always good


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 25, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			9 holes booked for this afternoon and some balls to warm up first. Really looking forward to it. Long weekend always good
		
Click to expand...

Are the greens getting better?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Are the greens getting better?
		
Click to expand...

Still iffy on Wednesday when I played but marginally better than last weekend. See what today has in store but think it'll be another frustrating weekend


----------



## DRW (Mar 25, 2022)

Played 36, hacked most of them. Out first, had the course to ourselves. And similar in the afternoon. Course in great condition, fast and firm. Hot for up north!

Handicap going to the sky, upto 10.8.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 25, 2022)

Another 82 for 35 points, 1 blob. Fairway and greens stats were abysmal. Forgot how to golf on the 3rd and 4th and blobbed it in spectacular style, don’t think I put a foot on the fairway…. Iron distances all over the place, I was guessing what club to hit but in general seemed to be 15-20 yards longer than a couple of weeks back. 

Greens have been top dressed, cut and ironed again (last week was maintenance week) and although a bit sandy still, were like glass. Any downhill putts were 6 foot past if you sneezed on it. Ridiculous, but rolling nicely!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 25, 2022)

What a beautiful ☀️ morning on the old links ⛳️ of Silloth! Shot a PB 76 gross with 3 x 3 putts on the front nine 😣 Spectator out on the 7th tee 🐸 enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 25, 2022)

Boomy said:



			What a beautiful ☀️ morning on the old links ⛳️ of Silloth! Shot a PB 76 gross with 3 x 3 putts on the front nine 😣 Spectator out on the 7th tee 🐸 enjoying the sunshine.

View attachment 41967

View attachment 41966

Click to expand...

Looking at that, you should get 14 shots at Silloth and you're shooting a 76?! Words come to mind 😉.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Mar 25, 2022)

Played a quick 10 holes today 22 points, played well feel like i'm in good shape for tomorrow.  Wasn't great off the tee but some nice second shots to get within chipping distance, putted nicely too - Greens are much improved vs a month ago


----------



## Boomy (Mar 25, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Looking at that, you should get 14 shots at Silloth and you're shooting a 76?! Words come to mind 😉.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha 😄 Just one of those very rare days it comes together (better than ever before) Shot a 90 on Sunday 😉


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2022)

I played yesterday nothing to bad or too good just a joy to be able to play with just a shirt on my top half but still with trousers on the bottom half although a lot were out in shorts.

Had to remember to adjust yardages for the warmer weather and the unrestricted swing.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2022)

Boomy said:



			What a beautiful ☀️ morning on the old links ⛳️ of Silloth! Shot a PB 76 gross with 3 x 3 putts on the front nine 😣 Spectator out on the 7th tee 🐸 enjoying the sunshine.

View attachment 41967

View attachment 41966

Click to expand...



I thought toads were best in the hole.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 25, 2022)

First society meeting of the year today at Hill Barn close to Worthing in Sussex. Excellent full English to start, great company and glorious weather. Often looked down on by Worthing Golf Club the course was in great condition and the whole afternoon was good value for money. 34 points playing off 15 wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2022)

Great 9 holes in a four ball. Hit it ok but greens are still appalling so scoring was a lottery


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 25, 2022)

Played after work with my son tonight. He's new to the game but managed to get four pars in between the obligatory awful holes. I played poorly at the start (no warm up and straight from a long week in work) and the end (it was almost too dark to see by the 17th) but did okay in between for 31 points.
More than anything though, being on the golf course in nice weather with my son. Life is good! 😊


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 25, 2022)

Boomy said:



			What a beautiful ☀️ morning on the old links ⛳️ of Silloth! Shot a PB 76 gross with 3 x 3 putts on the front nine 😣 Spectator out on the 7th tee 🐸 enjoying the sunshine.

View attachment 41967

View attachment 41966

Click to expand...

76 gross with 3 three putts?! That's blooming good golf! Hats off to you! 👏👏


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 25, 2022)

Perfect drive down the 1st then thin a wedge to the back of the green. Flag at the front. 4 putts later and walk off with a double bogey. Couldn’t buy a putt all day and finished 6 over for 33 points. Course drying out nicely though and the fairways have been cut this week so course looking good.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2022)

First game of the week yesterday. Back on the full course and no mats. Beautiful day. Hit it OK but the first 3 holes were a shock to the system as on the winter course the tee is well forward.


----------



## timd77 (Mar 26, 2022)

Had a shocker. 15 points after 7 holes. 10 points over the remaining 11 holes. Wow. Just when I thought my handicap was coming down after 3 good rounds in a row!


----------



## Lump (Mar 26, 2022)

Captains Finale today. Teeing off at 6.55. Earliest I’ve played in a lot of years. 
Chimed it round and putted my lights out. Personally shot a -6 round. Team score was 102pts, pipped by 1 point when we left.
Don’t think we could have played any better. 
Our combined hcp was 4 shots. (+3, 0, 2 &5)


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 26, 2022)

Beautiful morning, great company playing an am-am and we’re currently sitting in second place.

I’m now hitting the ball really consistently off the tee, but still struggling a little round the greens after a winter of shocking muddy lies has taken its toll on my confidence.

Once that’s restored though, I’m feeling really confident about the season ahead.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 26, 2022)

Had my first sub par 9 holes today.... You could say it was a game of 2 halves.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 26, 2022)

Good round today.  4 putted the 2nd green for a double. Ended up 3 over. 

Greens like a beach and spiked. So tough on the short ones. 

Cant complain with the tee to green game. 

Sitting here with sun stroke.  The irish are not made for that big orange ball in the sky.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 26, 2022)

4BBB today. Me and my oppo had 23 points on the front nine, helped by birdies on my two shot holes. A paltry 17 points on the back nine left us way behind the winning score of 47 points😳


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2022)

4th in the division with 36 points. Hit it horribly but got it round. Couple of loose shots and few short putts missed but all is good in my golfing world


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2022)

Last day of the Swindle Winter OOM - solid 37 points level par for a 4th consecutive 3rd place in the OOM 😂


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 26, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful day for playing golf. Supposed to be the second threeball out but  we were only 2 so got let through on the 4th. No one immediately in front or behind for the rest of the round. Grand.  Played my best golf for ages  - gross 86 (41 points)  including a couple of silly missed putts. Glad I'd registered for a general play score


----------



## GG26 (Mar 26, 2022)

First club comp since last October today.  3 clubs + putter (I took driver, 7I & 50 wedge).  Played better than in any competition last year and ended up with 38 points and currently top of my division with only a couple of scores to be entered.  Could have been somewhat better as was on 34 points after 14 and left a number of shots out there.  A very encouraging start to the new season and maybe I'll be better off using less clubs!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2022)

Mixed old bag but ultimately a very enjoyable day. Mixed off the tee, awful on longer 2nd shots, irons vastly improved (I may have made a breakthrough there), wedges strong, putting meh. I'm trying to get more wrist hinge into my game and it's a 1 step forward, 1 step back situation. Worth pursuing though. 

Last round at my old course. Very enjoyable with my 2 regulars but the condition of it confirmed that the move was right still. Bring on the new season.


----------



## Junior (Mar 27, 2022)

2 man Texas Scramble yesterday, 7 tee shots each. Me off 6, my partner off 22. We played steady and shot 1 under. Probably left 3 shots out there.

Annoyingly, under WHS, handicaps are calculated as 35% of the lowest and 15% of the highest. So we got 5 shots. Our PP's were off 6 and 11, and only received 1 shot less. System really seemed to favour 2 low guys playing together.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 27, 2022)

Junior said:



			2 man Texas Scramble yesterday, 7 tee shots each. Me off 6, my partner off 22. We played steady and shot 1 under. Probably left 3 shots out there.

Annoyingly, under WHS, handicaps are calculated as 35% of the lowest and 15% of the highest. So we got 5 shots. Our PP's were off 6 and 11, and only received 1 shot less. System really seemed to favour 2 low guys playing together.
		
Click to expand...

But not always the case, pre whs in a 4 man scramble 4 x 12 h'caps got 10% of combined = 4.8, now i think they get 8.4 or so, that's not favouring low h'cappers


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2022)

Usual early Sunday slot today..
Fragger and CVG were around and there was space on the tee sheet so..it would have been rude not to..
Some decent golf played, especially on the front 9 ( started on the 10th)
I turned with 19 points with a no score on the 13th...the others turned with 20
5 over on the "back 9 "but a birdie on the 7th gave me 4 points and repaired a bit of damage...
Finished on 36 points..again...my last 6 cards have been 79,80,80,79,79,79....just can't seem to get under that mark at the moment.
Still, beat Fragger on countback..the best 27 handicapper in the world only made 4 pars today.......


----------



## Junior (Mar 27, 2022)

AliMc said:



			But not always the case, pre whs in a 4 man scramble 4 x 12 h'caps got 10% of combined = 4.8, now i think they get 8.4 or so, that's not favouring low h'cappers
		
Click to expand...

This was a 2 man scramble.  Not sure what the rules were pre whs for teams of 2.  A team of 2 x 4 handicappers yeaterday got 2 shots.  Only 3 less than what we had.  Their combined handicap is 8, ours was 28.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 27, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			4BBB today. Me and my oppo had 23 points on the front nine, helped by birdies on my two shot holes. A paltry 17 points on the back nine left us way behind the winning score of 47 points😳
		
Click to expand...

47 points?! What was the handicap allowance?


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			47 points?! What was the handicap allowance?
		
Click to expand...

85%. The pair that won do play in all the qualifiers so no banditry was occurring. They just had one of those days. One of them off 8 and the other around 11/12.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 27, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			85%. The pair that won do play in all the qualifiers so no banditry was occurring. They just had one of those days. One of them off 8 and the other around 11/12.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to them in that case. We all have those days occasionally.

Contrast that to our Winter League winners. One, off 27, consistently bombed his drives 260 arrow straight. They were untouchable, scoring 50 points in one of the qualifying rounds. We play monthly stablefords all year round which are qualifiers unless circumstances prevent it, and neither has played one for six months. They have entered every pairs event in that time, winning prizes in most.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Fair play to them in that case. We all have those days occasionally.

Contrast that to our Winter League winners. One, off 27, consistently bombed his drives 260 arrow straight. They were untouchable, scoring 50 points in one of the qualifying rounds. We play monthly stablefords all year round which are qualifiers unless circumstances prevent it, and neither has played one for six months. They have entered every pairs event in that time, winning prizes in most.
		
Click to expand...

I think every club has a couple of pairs like this. Unfortunately there is not much that can be done as long as they submit their minimum amount of qualifiers for the year. I think it is 5 at our course but wouldn’t swear on it. I can usually do that in three weeks.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2022)

Played yesterday. First 7 holes were pretty awful. Doubled the 1st (aimed left for a fade & the wind and cracked it dead straight left, ha). Doubled the 4th, tee for this one is still off mats and my foot slipped causing me to tug the drive left. On the par 3 6th, I had slightly too much club and hit it through the back - when I got there some blokes on the 8th green pointed at a ball saying they'd seen it fly through to there, but it wasn't my ball. Never found my ball, it was one of those completely inexplicable lost balls - I reckon one of them must have pocketed it or played the wrong ball and then didn't own up. So I just blobbed the hole. Head loss after that and topped my way down the 7th for another double.

Got my act together after that and parred the next four in a row, plus another 3 more pars on the rest of the round to make a respectable 36 points (83 gross with the blob counting as a 5). Pretty happy with that after a fairly disastrous beginning. 15 points out and 21 in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

Roll up this morning. Very cold compared to recent days and a mist rolled in as we went out. Not much breeze to blow it away. Didn't warm up well and although I made par I wasn't confident. Bunker play cost me a few shots as did the dreadful greens. Tempo was all over the place which was the big issue. It was either nice and smooth or so quick and snatchy and nothing in between. Somehow I got it wound in 35 points (including not scoring on the 4th) and finished second. Gets you nothing on a Sunday as winner takes all and then buys a round for everyone out of the winnings. 36 yesterday and 35 today off the whites so got to take the positives. This week will be about bunker play and tempo


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 28, 2022)

9 Holes on Friday evening by myself

Just played nice smooth golf, couple bogeys but a lovely Birdie 2 on the third.

Imagine my suprise when I finish the round and my gross is 37! 2 over par, my best front 9 ever - very pleased!

Saturday morning I got out early for 18 before shooting off to a wedding. I was fully fired up ready to shoot the course record after my 37 the night before - Gross 94, my worst round in ages 

GOLF


----------



## louise_a (Mar 28, 2022)

WE had our drive in yesterday followed our opening mixed competition yesterday, we all hit lovely straight drives, sadly for Steve the Captain it was the only straight one he hit all day. We played a greensome and we took my drive 17 times. a bit of up and down day but we finished well with 5 pars for a respectable 34 points. It was a nice change to be getting a few extra shots as Stave has a higher handicap than my usual mixed partner. 
We have an interclub knowout next week and it is a foursome so I hope he can keep his drives straight then.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 28, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			9 Holes on Friday evening by myself

Just played nice smooth golf, couple bogeys but a lovely Birdie 2 on the third.

Imagine my suprise when I finish the round and my gross is 37! 2 over par, my best front 9 ever - very pleased!

Saturday morning I got out early for 18 before shooting off to a wedding. I was fully fired up ready to shoot the course record after my 37 the night before - Gross 94, my worst round in ages 

GOLF
		
Click to expand...

Bloody golf eh?!?! Stupid damn sport!!!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 28, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Bloody golf eh?!?! Stupid damn sport!!! 

Click to expand...

Aint that the truth! 

Im gagging to get back out there and prove to myself it wasnt a fluke - Queue a whole summer of disappointment.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2022)

Am I allowed to say it's getting a bit boring scoring 36 points again..?
4 rounds in a row..36 points, 79 shots....shouldn't really complain but........


----------



## DRW (Mar 28, 2022)

When you start with three blobs, you know what kind of day its going to be


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Am I allowed to say it's getting a bit boring scoring 36 points again..?
4 rounds in a row..36 points, *79 shots....shouldn't really complain *but........

Click to expand...

This!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2022)

Had a game a Fortrose today. Hit it well,  but the greens had me foxed tbh. Had lots of birdie puts and only made two of them. Game is I good shape for my first open of the season on Saturday


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 29, 2022)

Last week went from bad to worse, played 4 days on the trot and never broke 30 points. Had 5 days off, then played this morning, much improved, 34 points playing off 16 (unofficial midweek winter handicap). Looking back, I parred all 5 par 3s which is pleasing. 2 stupid blobs on the back 9 ruined my chances of winning, but to be honest, am just happy to have played well after last week's horrors.

Looking forward to next week - course handicap goes back to 23, so will hopefully be in for some decent scores and get my HI down from 19.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 29, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			4BBB today. Me and my oppo had 23 points on the front nine, helped by birdies on my two shot holes. A paltry 17 points on the back nine left us way behind the winning score of 47 points😳
		
Click to expand...

Rookie numbers. Someone won our Sunday Sweep last week with 50 points. The Saturday sweep was won the other week with 43 points and he had 3 no scores as well.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 29, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Last week went from bad to worse, played 4 days on the trot and never broke 30 points. Had 5 days off, then played this morning, much improved, 34 points playing off 16 (unofficial midweek winter handicap). Looking back, I parred all 5 par 3s which is pleasing. 2 stupid blobs on the back 9 ruined my chances of winning, but to be honest, am just happy to have played well after last week's horrors.

Looking forward to next week - course handicap goes back to 23, so will hopefully be in for some decent scores and get my HI down from 19.
		
Click to expand...

Level par for the 5 par 3's is some going, think I've only managed that a couple of times myself. They always beat me up. 

Played last Saturday and had a bit of a mare. Felt I hit the ball well and putted ok for me (only missed 1 short one rather than 2 or 3) but the golf course just beat me up with some of the lies I was getting. Just one of those days were every shot that was slightly off target got punished. By the end of the round even my playing partners were laughing about some of the lies.

Onwards and upwards this weekend.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 29, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Rookie numbers. Someone won our Sunday Sweep last week with 50 points. The Saturday sweep was won the other week with 43 points and he had 3 no scores as well.
		
Click to expand...

Top level banditry 🤣


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 29, 2022)

4th day in a row at Île Aux Cerfs, playing in 30 degree sunshine. Not sure if it’s the sunshine, heat or all inclusive alcohol, but confess to being somewhat tired and jaded today. Two more rounds to go, will get it done, mad dogs and Englishmen, stiff upper lip and all that……


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2022)

Managed one hole before the rain came. As I was carrying didn't fancy anymore and getting the bag and clubs soaked. Retired to the covered range bay to work on my pitching


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 29, 2022)

Teed off at 17:00 and managed 15 holes before we ran out of light. Not bad for 2 1/2 hours. A decent pace of play and had the place to ourselves resulting in a great score too!

+4 gross for 35 points and only 15 holes. Mainly managed to hole a few good putts to save par. Nearly chipped in for eagle on 13.

Evening golf is back!


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 29, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Managed one hole before the rain came. As I was carrying didn't fancy anymore and getting the bag and clubs soaked. Retired to the covered range bay to work on my pitching
		
Click to expand...

Rain? Not a drop here…


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 30, 2022)

Monday, sorry this is late, me and the wife played at our place. We've had a few tricky rounds together of late but not on Monday. She clouts the ball well but today she finally started to bump the ball close to the green or on from 120 meters out. The difference was amazing. Sure there were two 8s and a 9 but 37 points were amassed. Luckily I managed the same so saved face. If this had been a 4bb  joint score of 49 points would have been recorded.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 30, 2022)

Day 5 at Île Aux Cerfs. Front nine here is tough, echoed in my 47 out. The rain came big time around the 12th, but maybe it was more like playing at home, as it helped me to a cracking 38 for the back nine. Despite getting soaked to the bone, thoroughly enjoyed it out there today….. last round tomorrow. 😢😢


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 30, 2022)

Isn’t it just a crazy old game, everything went way left. I was +5 through 15 holes yesterday and today I was +5 through three! Absolutely dreadful start, the first four holes I had quite the brain fog. +7 through 4 but was steady from there on, finishing +12 total +1 nett. Fairway and green stats were junk.

Drove the par 4 13th green and a nice 2 putt birdie, great up and down on 16 for another birdie.


----------



## IanM (Mar 30, 2022)

Had a trip over to Knowle today... played nicely.   Interesting course in the middle of the Bristol.    Greens were a bit "early season " but otherwise well worth the visit.

Nice folk in clubhouse too


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Social round with the usual crowd yesterday. Skied my first tee shot leading me to believe it was going to be one of those days, well it was, parred the hole and went on to score 45 points playing off 17. Highest points total in over 30 years of playing. Stableford competition next week, I bet it will be a different story!


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2022)

Funny old day today.
Mostly sunshine, always cold.
Some snowy squalls.
A constant wind with some very fierce gusts.
33 points with 4 blobs and no 1 pointers.
Finished with a pint of Guinness and cigar in a lovely snow shower!
A great day all round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Social round with the usual crowd yesterday. Skied my first tee shot leading me to believe it was going to be one of those days, well it was, parred the hole and went on to score 45 points playing off 17. Highest points total in over 30 years of playing. Stableford competition next week, I bet it will be a different story!
		
Click to expand...

Bet there was some "bantz". Did you take the cash? Great to score a PB. Well played


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 31, 2022)

Got out for 11 holes after the littlun went down. Took the 90s blades and Titleist 975d and 975f as well to give them a first go on the course for the summer. 

First 5 holes I had the wind and was striping it, long and straight - golf was easy - was 1 over after 6 thanks to a silly 3 putt on 3.

Then turned into the wind and suddenly my drives that were going 270 ish were barely getting over 220, not ideal going up the 2 longest par 4s on the course.

Ended up with 21pts through the 11 holes so not bad.

On the plus side I was off the summer tees which have all been levelled and relaid and there were new flags, and cups in the holes. Course is coming together nicely for Sunday for the captains drive.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bet there was some "bantz". Did you take the cash? Great to score a PB. Well played
		
Click to expand...

My winnings totalled £3.50 and a two shot cut for the next two social rounds!!


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 1, 2022)

Well match 2 in 2 weeks against the old man! 9 Holes again in the evening sun!

Both started poorly, halving the first 2 holes in bogeys.

Dad went 1 up at 3 with a solid par 

Halved 4, 5 and 6 - I really should have won two of them but 3 putted twice (Dads smiling face after I miss is something to behold )

7th (SI 1) the hammer goes down and dad is blown out of the water - all square

8th - tough hole to par but a heroic chip and putt had me 1 up going into the 9th and final hole

9th - 2 duffed chips for me and my dad makes par.... All square to finish!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Well match 2 in 2 weeks against the old man! 9 Holes again in the evening sun!

Both started poorly, halving the first 2 holes in bogeys.

Dad went 1 up at 3 with a solid par

Halved 4, 5 and 6 - I really should have won two of them but 3 putted twice (Dads smiling face after I miss is something to behold )

7th (SI 1) the hammer goes down and dad is blown out of the water - all square

8th - tough hole to par but a heroic chip and putt had me 1 up going into the 9th and final hole

9th - 2 duffed chips for me and my dad makes par.... All square to finish!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you've bottled that. Sure you're not a Spurs fan?


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds like you've bottled that. Sure you're not a Spurs fan?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I absolutely did yeah!

Pick any of the below excuses, theyre all valid :

Greens arent consistent at the moment, been spiked and sanded
Im not playing as much golf at the moment
Its been over 8 days since I last played
Generally just poo at golf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2022)

Off to hit some balls and play a few holes. Got my layers on again but also going to break in one of my new pairs of shoes


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Apr 1, 2022)

Parred our SI1 hole for the first time yesterday. It's a real tough straight, semi-narrow, up-hill 420 yard par4. Usually bogey or DB this hole every time without fail. 

Hit a pretty poor drive, 217Y into the rough on the left, then the most pure 6I up-hill 197 yards within about 10ft of the pin. Two putted for a par. 
Was hitting my irons ridiculously well yesterday - too well. Came off the 3rd with a bogey considering I flew through the green with a 185 9 iron! Bryson I'm coming for you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2022)

SHiiBBZ said:



			Parred our SI1 hole for the first time yesterday. It's a real tough straight, semi-narrow, up-hill 420 yard par4. Usually bogey or DB this hole every time without fail.

Hit a pretty poor drive, 217Y into the rough on the left, then the most pure 6I up-hill 197 yards within about 10ft of the pin. Two putted for a par.
Was hitting my irons ridiculously well yesterday - too well. Came off the 3rd with a bogey considering I flew through the green with a 185 9 iron! Bryson I'm coming for you.
		
Click to expand...

Good playing. Every time you can tick a tough par off is good and you know going forward you can do it


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 1, 2022)

SHiiBBZ said:



			Parred our SI1 hole for the first time yesterday. It's a real tough straight, semi-narrow, up-hill 420 yard par4. Usually bogey or DB this hole every time without fail. 

Hit a pretty poor drive, 217Y into the rough on the left, then the most pure 6I up-hill 197 yards within about 10ft of the pin. Two putted for a par. 
Was hitting my irons ridiculously well yesterday - too well. Came off the 3rd with a bogey considering I flew through the green with a 185 9 iron! Bryson I'm coming for you.
		
Click to expand...


Are you usually a long hitter?   What made you hit a 9 iron from 185?


----------



## Crow (Apr 1, 2022)

First game for 12 days since testing positive for Covid.

Still a bit weak and the snow flurries on the second and third holes didn't help but I'd put a scarf on and four layers.

Managed 12 holes for 22 points but consecutive birdies masked two blobbed holes.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 1, 2022)

Crow said:



			...
Managed 12 holes for 22 points but consecutive birdies masked two blobbed holes.
		
Click to expand...

TFG!


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Apr 2, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Are you usually a long hitter?   What made you hit a 9 iron from 185?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t 185 out, I was 140 😂 flew 40 yards past the green. But yes I am quite a big hitter.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Played in the swindle yesterday. Absolutely Baltic nd could not feel my fingers for the first few holes. First time we were fully off the mats this year so we could put cards in through WHS. Quite a few of us played and the scores were not great, the best being 36. I had 35. I was expecting my index to go up as I was losing one of my counting scores from last year. However, I looks at WHS this morning and was surprised to see that I had been cut 0.1. PCC had gone up by 3. On the downside, I 4 putted the 1st green again. That’s twice in a row now.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 2, 2022)

Played today in the first knockout stage of Winter Match Play. I was lowest handicap and gave 2 and 6 shots respectively, my partner getting 11 shots. 

Got slaughtered, losing 6&5. We weren't at the races really but they both played very well.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2022)

A battle of the mediocre today. Started on the 8th, so two par 5s to open and parred both of them - unfortunately followed that with three doubles. Only made two further pars on the rest of the round. Just couldn't string two good shots together. A good drive would be followed by a poor 2nd, or a good shot to find the green would be followed by a crap putt. There was no one aspect I could say I was consistently good at. Just one of those frustrating days. Shot 87 in the end for 32 points. 

Weather was strange too. Forecast said cold A.F. so I dressed for it, but as the sun was out it really wasn't that bad. Had the beanie hat and jumper off for a while, then the sun would go in and suddenly it's freezing. But the ground was bone dry. Then it even tried to snow for about 2 minutes. 

My new shoes were good though. 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A battle of the mediocre today. Started on the 8th, so two par 5s to open and parred both of them - unfortunately followed that with three doubles. Only made two further pars on the rest of the round. Just couldn't string two good shots together. A good drive would be followed by a poor 2nd, or a good shot to find the green would be followed by a crap putt. There was no one aspect I could say I was consistently good at. Just one of those frustrating days. Shot 87 in the end for 32 points.

Weather was strange too. Forecast said cold A.F. so I dressed for it, but as the sun was out it really wasn't that bad. Had the beanie hat and jumper off for a while, then the sun would go in and suddenly it's freezing. But the ground was bone dry. Then it even tried to snow for about 2 minutes.

My new shoes were good though. 😁
		
Click to expand...


Any close calls on an OOB?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2022)

32 points in the Saturday roll up with three no score holes. In my defence I was absolutely hanging after having too much beer last night so felt crap all the way round and concentration not its best. Some good stuff but putting way off the mark. Annoyed as 38 won and that would have been within reach without the silly mistakes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice 1 under par round for 38 points , starting to hit a bit of a groove


----------



## Lump (Apr 2, 2022)

Captains drive in today. Drawn comp. 
Draw a fella off 3 and a lady off 6. (With a blind score for our 4th player that pullled out).
I had 5 birdies and an eagle (really hope this form lasts)

We played pretty well as a team. Was properly impressed with the game of our lady golfer. Last hole she had 165yrds from a fairway bunker with water in front of the green. Striped it to 20ft with a 5 wood. Most blokes would struggle to do that, never mind with a 5wood.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2022)

Shot 80 today. Irons were shocking. Kept the doubles off the card but far too many bogies. 3 from inside 120 yards which is unforgivable. 
Made a wee 2 which is always nice. 
Couple of club wind out there which made it intresting.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 2, 2022)

Started badly, failing to score at both the 3rd and 4th, but played the next ten holes one under gross before inexplicably blobbing 15 from absolutely nowhere.

Still finished on 35 points despite the three blobs and two single pointers, so much to be happy with again.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2022)

First open of the season and after hitting well around Fortrose and nairn this week I had high expectations. Well  4 putt on the 2nd put paid to that. Utter ..... on the plus side its knocked my best score from.lady year out my 20, so my handicap will def be going up 😉


----------



## Boomy (Apr 2, 2022)

Played a shocker today 😫 Started ok as well, bogey 1st, birdie 2nd, bogey 3rd, birdie 4th…. then off came the wheels 💥 everything went kaput. Still, it was a lovely day out on the links, all practice in some way or other 🤪 (also a couple from this evening looking across the Solway and over towards the Lake District 😊


----------



## Sats (Apr 2, 2022)

Played with an old friend and it was lovely to get out and actually play a social round for once! Struck the ball lovely today, but just couldn't get a good score going though, but it's made me feel really positive about my golf.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Any close calls on an OOB?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not, I just move the white posts silly.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

…..and almost played well after a couple of poor rounds.

The weather was a bit random. Started in warm flat calm conditions, which turned to cold and windy conditions. Which then turned into snow, and back to warm and calm, then wind and rain before finishing sunny but cold.

I had a new set of irons in the bag and the greens have just had their spring maintenance which made putting a bit of a lottery.

Ball striking was generally pretty good. But there was a couple of mental errors that led to a double and a triple bogie.

The game, feels to be going in the right direction.

Edit: Just dissected my round from yesterday as I couldn’t shake the feeling my score didn’t reflect how I felt I had played. I didn’t really concentrate with the putting as the greens had been cored and dressed. Also with new irons in the bag I wanted to concentrate on hitting them. Still, 38 putts including 4 3 putts is comical. As is being 7 over for just the par 3s. 

There is easily 8 shots to take off with better concentration and playing with the intention to score.

It’s very rare I will play and not try to post the best score I can. Yesterday’s 85 could easily have been a 77 and on target for my goal of getting to a 5 index this year.

On a positive note. The Ping I500 irons are awesome.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2022)

First 18holes for nearly 3 weeks and a tidy 36pts…couple of good birdies in there but a terrible blob on our SI 1 par 5…a blob on a par 5 when I have a shot is almost inexcusable…but I can excuse myself.  Good refresher for my winter singles K/O semi coming up on Wednesday.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 3, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Played a shocker today 😫 Started ok as well, bogey 1st, birdie 2nd, bogey 3rd, birdie 4th…. then off came the wheels 💥 everything went kaput. Still, it was a lovely day out on the links, all practice in some way or other 🤪 (also a couple from this evening looking across the Solway and over towards the Lake District 😊

View attachment 42076
View attachment 42077

View attachment 42078

View attachment 42081

Click to expand...

Gorse wasn't that colour when I last played about 3 weeks ago.....

Last out in comp tomorrow with no expectations of breaking 80 as I'm seriously under golfed at present. At least the snow on the hills will remind me of last weeks ski holiday, although tomorrow is going to be a lot colder than scorching hot Austria was


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 3, 2022)

I followed up a 99 last week, which was my first sub 100 round but on my own, with a 97 yesterday with a card in my hand. 

Delighted to see that lessons and practice over the winter are setting me up well for my second summer of Club membership.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 3, 2022)

I played yesterday and had an absolute nightmare on one of our par 3s - a 7. Got in to a bunker with a very high lip and had one of those lies where a previous player had raked near every bit of sand out of that area. Just caught the very lip and it rolled back into the same area 3 times with the same result. Very highly annoying as I am a good bunker player.

Not a great day all told suffering from the blocks on many an occasion. Funny thing is the score will be one of my 8 if the next round round is worse.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 3, 2022)

Breakthrough day today, after finishing 2nd in 3 comps so far this year on countback, finally got it over the line for a win in today’s medal.

Played solidly, with no horrors for an 80 (nett 65), which was enough to win by 2 shots. Will be a reasonable cut once it kicks in tomorrow.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 3, 2022)

The lefts haven’t left yet… everything straight left again, obviously an out to in swing with a closed face. Contact is perfect, very annoying. Big range session needed I think.

Match play foursomes and somehow we managed the win 2/1, don’t feel like we deserved it at all. Reckon I’d have struggled to break 90 on my own.

Never mind, cold and pretty


----------



## Jason.H (Apr 3, 2022)

1st stoke play today 76 for a net 67. Two playing partners net 67 and net 61.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2022)

First medal today - started with 2 three putts  , settled with a birdie , then another at the 11th , then dropped 3 shots on 5 holes with muds ball 🤬


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2022)

Gloat post alert...Incoming.....and not from me...


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Gloat post alert...Incoming.....and not from me...
		
Click to expand...

You must have had a shocker


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			You must have had a shocker
		
Click to expand...

Buffer in old money....seeing as all long clubs were going right and all short ones left I'll take it...
But someone needs a bigger hat....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2022)

Well
I had a very good day today
Medal. Packed course, very slow
Index 22.4 so playing off 26

Started off Birdie Par, bogie, bogie, par, par and it just went on and on
Gross 39 for the front 9, beating @Imurg who had gross 40
Would have had 27 points if playing stableford, 

Unfortunately we were badly delayed on the 10th tee hanging around for the best part of 20 minutes and things returned to near normal on the back 9

Recorded a gross 90 for a net 64 and clubhouse leader with about 15 scores still to come in out of a field of 123

Index should come down to 20 so 3 shots off the playing handicap

Little Bro got net 73 but did record a 2 so gets a dib of the 2’s pot

One very happy Fragger 😎


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Buffer in old money....seeing as all long clubs were going right and all short ones left I'll take it...
But someone needs a bigger hat....
		
Click to expand...

Well have a minutes silence for you


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			Well have a minutes silence for you
		
Click to expand...

Too kind


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2022)

Went to Northwick Park nine hole with the wife today. The course is still awful but we were going to try the nearby pitch and putt which ended up being closed for some reason, so we only had time to go here.

I started shockingly with three doubles. Managed 3 pars and a few bogeys before the end though to shoot 39 (+10) and 15 points. Not the best but bareable considering the greens are baked sand and the bunkers are effectively gravel. Wife did quite well, shooting 50 for 24 points. I always give her 3 shots per hole for Stableford purposes but that results in her getting loads of points when we play courses that are largely or all par 3s. She got an actual par today for a 5 pointer!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2022)

Finished 7th in my division in the medal with a net 75. Given the pace of play issues (see random irritations) I was pleased especially as I didn't hit the ball well. Made a treble on our 6th going OOB by less than a foot (and yes it was a post to post ruling but I was in full agreement). Played the back nine better. Putted horrible and drove even worse than that so it could have been considerably worse and at the same time so much better Quite content on the way I grinded a score out


----------



## louise_a (Apr 3, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well
I had a very good day today
Medal. Packed course, very slow
Index 22.4 so playing off 26

Started off Birdie Par, bogie, bogie, par, par and it just went on and on
Gross 39 for the front 9, beating @Imurg who had gross 40
Would have had 27 points if playing stableford,

Unfortunately we were badly delayed on the 10th tee hanging around for the best part of 20 minutes and things returned to near normal on the back 9

Recorded a gross 90 for a net 64 and clubhouse leader with about 15 scores still to come in out of a field of 123

Index should come down to 20 so 3 shots off the playing handicap

Little Bro got net 73 but did record a 2 so gets a dib of the 2’s pot

One very happy Fragger 😎
		
Click to expand...

nice one Fragger


----------



## louise_a (Apr 3, 2022)

We had an interclub mixed knockout today, away at Crewe, I had to play with our Club Captain, who had had an indifferent game last week after I drive ins. 

We were giving 6 shots and happily he played a lot better today and I was steady and we won our match 3&1 The team played well behind us and we came away winners 4-3.

Great hospitality by Crewe too. interesting only of there players was an 80 year former European seniors amateur champion


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 3, 2022)

Not today, but yesterday, we had the season opener.  2-ball better-ball Stableford.  It was a shotgun start and because it was so well subscribed it had to be split into two.  The cold weather mean that both the morning and afternoon rounds started half an hour late.  
We played in the afternoon and definitely had the warmer weather.  We tee'd off from the 17th and started off well, with a 3 pointer on the 17th and a 4 pointer on the 18th (that was me, good drive, 5 wood to the edge of the green and about a 60 footer from the front of the green).  We meshed together and finished up with 47 points, never getting less than 2 points on any hole.  Some good scrambling as well.  We handed our card in and were in front for about 30 seconds till the group behind handed in a card with 49 points.  Still happy though, won a very nice club logo Polo shirt in a very fetching pink.  
The course was looking fantastic as well.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 3, 2022)

First stableford of the year yesterday. Solid 39 points which removes a worse score giving me a 0.2 cut. Keep this up and I will be single figures by the end of the year


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 4, 2022)

Played in an individual Stableford and played OK for 33 points. I'd told myself beforehand that I'd be happy with anything over 30, but wasn't. The weather was up and down with a big hailstorm on the 6th and various showers which was a bit distracting. Coat on, coat off, umbrella up, umbrella down. Even down to shirtsleeves for a few holes - typical Yorkshire weather! 

What I don't understand is why my WHS Index has gone up 1.0 even though it was a non counting round. If anyone can enlighten me I would be grateful


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			Played in an individual Stableford and played OK for 33 points. I'd told myself beforehand that I'd be happy with anything over 30, but wasn't. The weather was up and down with a big hailstorm on the 6th and various showers which was a bit distracting. Coat on, coat off, umbrella up, umbrella down. Even down to shirtsleeves for a few holes - typical Yorkshire weather!

What I don't understand is why my WHS Index has gone up 1.0 even though it was a non counting round. If anyone can enlighten me I would be grateful
		
Click to expand...

Index is based on an average of the best 8 of your last 20 rounds
Yesterday's round dropped your 20th score to 21st so it doesn't appear in the calculation 
Sounds like that score was a good one and your next best, which becomes your 8th counting score, wasn't as good
Hence the increase.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 4, 2022)

4 over 76 in the worst of the conditions after going out last in comp.

Pleased with that as front 9 could have easily been a cricket score into a strong and very cold wind.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2022)

Enjoyable 5 holes Academy Texas Scramble mid afternoon when course pretty quiet. Interesting hearing views of Academy Members on the club (+ve) and becoming full members (difficult due to waiting times) and problems for couples wishing to join as even Academy membership is full for gents.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 4, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			Played in an individual Stableford and played OK for 33 points. I'd told myself beforehand that I'd be happy with anything over 30, but wasn't. The weather was up and down with a big hailstorm on the 6th and various showers which was a bit distracting. Coat on, coat off, umbrella up, umbrella down. Even down to shirtsleeves for a few holes - typical Yorkshire weather! 

What I don't understand is why my WHS Index has gone up 1.0 even though it was a non counting round. If anyone can enlighten me I would be grateful
		
Click to expand...

In addition to Imurgs explanation there is another scenario. If you only have a small number of rounds then at certain points the calculation changes removing either an extra one or two strokes.
Edit: It looks like this could happen on the 4th,  5th or 7th  cards.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Index is based on an average of the best 8 of your last 20 rounds
Yesterday's round dropped your 20th score to 21st so it doesn't appear in the calculation
Sounds like that score was a good one and your next best, which becomes your 8th counting score, wasn't as good
Hence the increase.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation, it will be very useful if I ever get to 20+ scores! Having done a bit more digging, because it was only my 5th scoring card, I'm thinking it was because the adjustment has dropped to 0. Does that make sense


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 4, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			In addition to Imurgs explanation there is another scenario. If you only have a small number of rounds then at certain points the calculation changes removing either an extra one or two strokes.
Edit: It looks like this could happen on the 4th,  5th or 7th  cards.
		
Click to expand...

Great, that confirms what I was writing on my reply to Imurg when you posted. Thank you


----------



## Depreston (Apr 4, 2022)

played off the whites on sat in a betterball comp 

it was absolutely brutal.... forget how short the course is in winter 

7.1 HI needed it to be 17.1


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2022)

Played 9 holes this afternoon,.

The first time on the course with a set of clubs since surgery 6 weeks ago. Went off the 10th and started par, bogey, birdie then popped into too many greenside bunkers that were hard pan from the morning rain, and I didn't feel the desire to hit compacted sand too much and so soon. Tired at the end but it sets me up for my consultants chat tomorrow and 18 holes competition on Sunday  

Felt so good to get out at last, and hit balls 😁


----------



## Crow (Apr 4, 2022)

Seniors Stableford, my first full 18 since Covid 2 weeks ago, felt it at the end and scored 30 points off 95% handicap.

Didn't get off to the most encouraging start, found the first green in regulation but then four putted!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2022)

Day off today for a round with dad, uncle and cousin at Little Hay. It's normally a par 72 but they were still off mats which shortened the course to the point they felt the need to make three of the par 5s par 4s. 🤔

We did Stableford betterball match, me and my cousin vs the old fogeys. Long story short, we ran away with it really. 5 up after 9 but still only won 5 & 4 in the end as we took our foot off the gas I suppose.

Personally I shot 84 for 36 points, pretty pleased with that overall, even if I did have two blobs. Had a lovely birdie on the 4th, which is a 160 yard par 3 but severely downhill and with the wind behind, I went down two clubs to the 8 iron and ran it up to about 3 feet.

My dad did ok with 32 points off his arbitrary '36' handicap, my cousin & match partner managed 28 points off 28 (another arbitrary one) and my uncle with 27 points off 19 (real hcap for him). We thought the weather was going to be ropey, but aside from a bit of wind, it was drizzly for the first few holes, and the odd hole or two later ok but mostly stayed dry so a great day in the end. Only thing that ruined it was that the bar at Little Hay closes at 3:00 or 3:30 and we missed it! What a joke!


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 4, 2022)

Played in the medal yesterday. 

6 over after 9, 1 under my playing handicap. Then went bogey, double, quadruple, double, triple, double.......Finished with a net 80.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 4, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Gorse wasn't that colour when I last played about 3 weeks ago.....

Last out in comp tomorrow with no expectations of breaking 80 as I'm seriously under golfed at present. At least the snow on the hills will remind me of last weeks ski holiday, although tomorrow is going to be a lot colder than scorching hot Austria was 

Click to expand...

Gross 76? 😃 Not too shabby for no golf for 3 weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 4, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Gross 76? 😃 Not too shabby for no golf for 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Got there early and went on the practice ground to remember how to hit it 

Just as well with the wind picking up. Driver, 4 iron, 7 iron up 13 followed by Driver, 9 iron down 14 which was my worst shot of the day as I hoicked it left and short sided myself 

You early starters had it easy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Tired at the end but it sets me up for my consultants chat tomorrow and 18 holes competition on Sunday 

Felt so good to get out at last, and hit balls 😁
		
Click to expand...

Are we expecting a Tiger like news conference to announce whether the consultant says yes to the golf at the weekend (in seriousness won't that be pushing it a touch). Maybe you can get a live feed into Tiger's one and we can watch both


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Are we expecting a Tiger like news conference to announce whether the consultant says yes to the golf at the weekend (in seriousness won't that be pushing it a touch). Maybe you can get a live feed into Tiger's one and we can watch both
		
Click to expand...

Bet he wouldn't have hit a 180 yard 5 iron to the par 4 12th raised green, and rolled in a 15 foot right, left putt for birdie  😁😁


----------



## Boomy (Apr 4, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Got there early and went on the practice ground to remember how to hit it 

Just as well with the wind picking up. Driver, 4 iron, 7 iron up 13 followed by Driver, 9 iron down 14 which was my worst shot of the day as I hoicked it left and short sided myself 

You early starters had it easy 

Click to expand...

A great knock sir 👌🏻

Too many doubles on my card, and far too many putts 😣

The wind had picked up whilst we were out there, a very cold wind I might add 🥶 I think the afternoon got easier 😉😄


----------



## Junior (Apr 4, 2022)

36 points round the New at at St Andrews.   Drove great, ropey irons but quite a few up and downs saw me shoot level to handicap.  Pleased as the wind was up, but, I'd tried to sign in on the EG app to register a score, but then realised it would recognise Scottish courses.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2022)

Played Saturday on a shortened course due to winter greens, 42 points despite it being crazy golf when putting.
Played Sunday, not as solid but 3 birdies which is a record for me, should have had 4 as I was on our par 5 16th for 2 but managed to 3 putt 🙈


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 5, 2022)

Yesterday's Seniors Stableford just 34 points but good enough for 3rd in Division. If only I had made just 5 of the 11 makeable putts I missed..............

Greens were definitely in that in between period of a constant winter speed and a constant summer speed mainly due to different rates of growth in our mixed grass greens.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Yesterday's Seniors Stableford just 34 points but good enough for 3rd in Division. If only I had made just 5 of the 11 makeable putts I missed..............

Greens were definitely in that in between period of a constant winter speed and a constant summer speed mainly due to different rates of growth in our mixed grass greens.
		
Click to expand...

I shot a net 75 on Sunday and drove so badly and didn't make anything on the greens missing so many from 2-3 feet. Net 71 (+1) won so it would only have taken a couple of putts to drop, I pitched so well and never converted a single up and down. Mind you going OOB by less than a foot for a triple probably didn't help and a bogey puts me right in the mix and only needing one putt to drop. Always a game of tiny margins


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2022)

Had an enjoyable round today with @Voyager EMH and @RichA all playing vintage clubs.

Not my best score ever but we all hit enough good shots to bring us back another day when, hopefully, the greens will be in better shape, I've never seen so many missed putts from inside 4 feet! 

I was tired at the end and when I got home I fell asleep in my chair, this Covid is a pain even after you've had it.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 5, 2022)

And many thanks to @RichA who supplied me with Ping Eye2 3 and 5 woods to go with the driver I bought recently. Hit the 3-wood off the first tee after it being in my possession for 10 minutes. Hit it well, on the green in regulation and then 3 putts. Managed to repeat that pattern several times during the round!

Hit a few good 3-iron shots today as did @Crow. We have to be pleased with that at least, because it is so very, very difficult to hit old-school bladed 3-irons - as everybody knows.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 5, 2022)

Just back home after 2 days in St Andrews, played the new on Sunday and I played some really good stuff, I didn’t score that well but my ball striking was excellent.
Played the old on Monday, hit a cracking drive on the first with a decent audience 😂😂
The wind was brutal on the front nine, really struggled with it, then on the back nine I was in so many bunkers it wasn’t funny, hitting some cracking drives and there is massive bunkers in the middle of the fairways.
Really enjoyable couple of days.


----------



## Junior (Apr 6, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Just back home after 2 days in St Andrews, played the new on Sunday and I played some really good stuff, I didn’t score that well but my ball striking was excellent.
Played the old on Monday, hit a cracking drive on the first with a decent audience 😂😂
The wind was brutal on the front nine, really struggled with it, then on the back nine I was in so many bunkers it wasn’t funny, hitting some cracking drives and there is massive bunkers in the middle of the fairways.
Really enjoyable couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

Me too !! We did Lundin Sunday, then the New Monday and the Jubilee yesterday.  Got lucky with the weather yesterday morning as we got round before it really came in.  2nd time I've been and it just makes me want to move there.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 6, 2022)

Junior said:



			Me too !! We did Lundin Sunday, then the New Monday and the Jubilee yesterday.  Got lucky with the weather yesterday morning as we got round before it really came in.  2nd time I've been and it just makes me want to move there.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a special place no doubt, I personally think the New was the better of the 2 courses but there was loads of people watching at the 1st / 18th and the opportunity to play it when the 150th Open will be there is something that not many get the chance to do.
You did get lucky yesterday with the weather then, it never stopped for me driving up the A9 😂


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			And many thanks to @RichA who supplied me with Ping Eye2 3 and 5 woods to go with the driver I bought recently. Hit the 3-wood off the first tee after it being in my possession for 10 minutes. Hit it well, on the green in regulation and then 3 putts. Managed to repeat that pattern several times during the round!

Hit a few good 3-iron shots today as did @Crow. We have to be pleased with that at least, because it is so very, very difficult to hit old-school bladed 3-irons - as everybody knows. 

Click to expand...

  I knew many players who had the matching set. They could all hit the 3 wood really well but could never hit the driver well.


----------



## Junior (Apr 6, 2022)

BrianM said:



			It’s a special place no doubt, I personally think the New was the better of the 2 courses but there was loads of people watching at the 1st / 18th and the opportunity to play it when the 150th Open will be there is something that not many get the chance to do.
You did get lucky yesterday with the weather then, it never stopped for me driving up the A9 😂
		
Click to expand...

We thought we'd give it a go but had every intention of doubling back after 5 holes on the jubilee but went over to the starter and he got us out about 50 minutes early.  We had some light rain for 10 minutes but other than that it was just the strong wind and cold.  We got round in 3 hrs just as it started to come down.  The first 4 hours of the drive home were not pretty though.  

The Jubilee was really good.  Much better than what I was expecting.  Had some cracking holes.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2022)

Just 15 holes today as horizontal rain isn't my idea of a good time.....if it's yours then fill yer boots..I'm off for breakfast 
Scratchy front 9, so e good, some bad...16 points..
Back 9 was encouraging 
Bogey on the first but then 4 pars and a birdie - 4 x 3 point holes on the bounce - took me to 31 from the 15 played.
Supposed to be out tomorrow but the 40mph winds may put paid to that.....gusting 30 mph today was tough enough...


----------



## DRW (Apr 6, 2022)

Shot 94, Scoring diff 17.7, not getting any better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2022)

Suppose to be playing our Masters par 3 event tonight but got soaked coming home from work and the idea of going out and getting soaked again for a purely fun event doesn't fill me with enthusiasm so pulled out. As it goes I'm still not feeling totally myself so strong cold winds and rain aren't a good idea for my own well being.


----------



## RichA (Apr 6, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I knew many players who had the matching set. They could all hit the 3 wood really well but could never hit the driver well.
		
Click to expand...

@Voyager EMH might just be the exception to that. I'm particularly thinking of one tee shot over water that ran out of fairway on a dogleg at about 250 yards. Impressive with a 40 year old wooden 1-wood. Graphite shaft though. 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2022)

Played semi-final of Winter singles K/O in really difficult windy and at times very wet conditions. Played as well as I can - indeed as well as I can remember playing -  and rode a bit of luck to an almost unbelievable 7-5 win. 

Nice compliment from my opponent as we walked in - he's been a member for over 40 yrs and won a load of comps but he reckoned I played as well as any amateur he's played with or against over these years - and he's played with plenty of scratch and plus players...

Extravagant praise indeed, and perhaps a little hyperbole.  But if I'd holed a couple of three footers I missed early on I'd have been a couple under gross when we finished after 13.  Dead chuffed and onwards to the final.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 6, 2022)

RichA said:



@Voyager EMH *Graphite shaft* though. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Not original then a repro


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 6, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Not original then a repro

Click to expand...





Camera never lies?


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 42141


Camera never lies? 

Click to expand...

 It is the graphite shaft that I was thinking about. Although I knew one pro who was changing the shafts to graphite on request.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 6, 2022)

Look. I'm trying to watch Channel 4 News, if you don't mind.


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2022)

Just got in from southern valley and my word it was breezy!

37 points and a tricky 8&6 win.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 7, 2022)

39 points this morning, was leading the sweep when I left. Unfortunately 6 temps on after it chucked it down last night, so it's a non-qualifier.

Still, happy with how I played - 10 shots better than Tuesday!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 8, 2022)

9 holes and then instead of walking in we did 17th tee to 18th green and three putted for bogey. 5i through a narrow gap between the trees and then a 6i for GIR. Man my putting sucks!

It was gusting to about 35 mph so it was tough... first hole lately has been driver - 9i and it was driver, 5i, 9i flighted pitch under the wind - crazy!

although it was brutal and I finished +7 through 9 holes I only recall hitting 1 bad shot. Double bogey on 7 with an unplayable lie was still OK.

Once again, putting let me down... I was hitting them well just misreading the greens which is frustrating. Chipped close on 3, 5, 6 & 7 but missed every putt.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2022)

Off for 9 holes this afternoon. Got the original Anser 2 back in the bag and off to hit some balls first. Played so so hanging last Saturday (note to self don't go mad in the bar tonight) and 7th in the division on Sunday driving and putting badly so I feel my golf is in an ok place and just need it to change by a fine margin to play well. Hoping its this weekend


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2022)

First game off the whites today, oosh it was tough on the front 9 esp with it being pretty cold and a very strong wind. Had to hit 3 wood on the 1st and 2nd and still didn't reach the green,veven with shots I his as well as I could.  First medal at Nairn tomorrow and the forcast is for same again on Saturday. We'll at least that should get another one of my good scores off🤣


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2022)

3 birdies today - 2 from Eagle putts ( I love tap-in birdies)
But plenty of dross caused by bad kicks and bounces as well as dodgy lies.
Found a divot in the rough, a deep footprint in a bunker which cost me a triple as the ball came back into the print again, 3 chips hit the pin  didn't drop - even though the pace wasn't excessive......one of those days..


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2022)

Played the Mathern Course at St Pierre with Donna this afternoon.   Started with consecutive birdies at first two holes, not sure I've ever done that before!   37 points on iffy recently tinned greens.

Can't help thinking if I'd driven a couple of hours for a weekend in the hotel,  much of this (albeit the second course) isn't worth the travel.   The good holes are decent,  but several quite weak.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 8, 2022)

First round of the year card in hand at my club today. Shot an 86 ,so 4 over CH, and was incredibly disappointed at that.

Despite the strong wind my driving and irons were pretty decent but around and on the greens I was absolutely dreadful. 7 (yes, SEVEN) 3 putts.

Time on the practice green required i think. Just couldn't get the reading or weighting of them at all.


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2022)

Seniors Greensome comp today, we played well but let some shots slip on the back nine and I had a feeling we'd miss out because of it.
Turned out to be true as we were in a group of three pairs tied on nett 70 but we came third on countback.  Several shots I can recall that should have been better, and a treble on the 14th was horrendous!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 8, 2022)

After 18 months, 11 holes at the new course ( Did 9 and played the first two again before my batteries ran out, 2 pars 5 bogeys and four doubles.
There is still a game in me somewhere.

Knackered 😴😴😴😴


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			After 18 months, 11 holes at the new course ( Did 9 and played the first two again before my batteries ran out, 2 pars 5 bogeys and four doubles.
There is still a game in me somewhere.

Knackered 😴😴😴😴
		
Click to expand...

So pleased for you, onwards and upwards 👍👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2022)

Just back from 18 holes off the whites. Feeling it big time in my dodgy back as I carried (thinking we'd be playing 9). 39 points including a 3 wood at the 218 17th to 8 feet and making the birdie. Had the Anser 2 in the bag and it has potential. Hit it well and very happy


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2022)

Just rubbish today. Just me and my 13 capper mate. Giving it the biggun, I offer him a match with no shots (while he's 2 lower, I've been playing better than him for 6 months or so). I proceed to play absolutely shocking. Already 3 down after 4 holes. Make an arse of the 7th and go 4 down. Finally won a hole on the 9th which was hilarious to be fair - his drive found the ditch, he took his drop, hit his next shot straight into a tree and back into the same ditch. 😂 So three down at half way.

Back nine was marginally less awful for the most part. I won the 12th to bring it back to 2 down, but promptly lost the 13th with a three putt, completely misreading the first one. On the 14th he sinks a 15 footer for birdie, and I promptly do the same from a few feet nearer. 15th was halved so it's 3 down with 3 to play. On the 16th I clipped one pure out of a bunker to go sailing over the green, but chipped it back to 10 inches to win that one. 17th I hit a cracking wedge to 8 feet to win that one as well - 1 down with 1 to play...

Then 18th is a flipping car crash. Tug drive left and clip the tree. Try to pitch out but it's sitting on a twig so that failed. Have to go for the green over the trees now, but whiffed it and still left it short. Try and punch it up now and sail over the green. Meanwhile he's put his second shot to 3 feet so it's game over.

Felt so bad about how I played that I wanted to go straight out and play again. Ultimately couldn't be bothered though. And my shoulder was hurting as I seem to have trapped a nerve. Shot 90 in the end, worst round in months. My mate shot 88 so he didn't even have to play that well to beat me. Abysmal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

Normal roll up. Back was stiff after carrying for 18 yesterday. Hit a lot of balls beforehand to try and get it loose. Must have worked as I scored 38 off the whites to go with my 39 yesterday. Didn't score on the 12th with my only bad drive which got stuck halfway up a bush and I had to take an unplayable and then chopped my way down the hole. Pitching good again and putted well. Missed out on the cash again by a point. Got a comp tomorrow and my summer knockout on Wednesday so hoping the good form carries on


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2022)

Foursomes hickory match vs Aberdovey at Aberdovey, I was partnering a long hitter which helped and my putter was performing very well, we won our match 2&1 and tied overall.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2022)

Major 4BBB comp yesterday  - Foundation Day.
Partnering the Fragster and expecting big things after last week....
He didn't p,ay his best but contributed throughout...
Leader in the clubhouse was 44 points when we started 3rd last group out so it was a bit of a target..
On course after 9 with 22 points...personally 1 over gross and playing well.
Back 9 started well until we got to the 13th, just a nett bogey..scoring picked up after that and a par, par finish would have put us in the frame 
Fragger was tiring, poor old sod, but we had been out there a long time (4 hrs 20 in the end) and he didn't play them well..
I got a bad kick on my drive, next to a tree with no swing and we both ended up with nowt  - game over.
A bogey up the last to finish on 39 - respectable 
What was so frustrating was the lack of luck on the greens...I had 8 or 9 putts from distance that were inches from dropping - I cant remember having so many 2 inch par putts..
Just a little luck and who knows.. but that's golf.


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2022)

Bit of a round up. I'd been selected to play for the club last weekend, but was working away the week before, following a struggling medal round, so just didn't feel confident and reluctantly pulled out for the good of the team. Team won 7 - 0 at home 😄 I went for a practice while match was playing, and played in the stableford the following day, 34 points and confidence building back. Yesterday was an away fixture and on Friday there was a drop out, so I was drafted back into the team. Bit nervous but managed the best result of the day with a 6&5 win 🙂 Funny ol' game. Fixture ended tied, which is decent when away.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 10, 2022)

First handicap qualifying comp yesterday - only highlight was a two at the 6th - a few more quid credit in the pro-shop.
Differential of 8.7 achieved (PCC +1) - well outside the top 8. Handicap did not go up, thanks to the dropping off score being outside the top 8.
Next 4 scores to drop off are all in the top 8. Bit of a good run I had June/July last year. I fear an increase to h'cap coming this way soon.

Oh, email says I came 62nd out of 126. (Stableford comp, but posting my stableford points is irrelevant - that is not my GOLF SCORE)
In the top half! 
Maybe not as completely , as I first thought.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2022)

First 18 holes for 8 weeks since surgery and last weeks Covid.

It was a Stableford comp and off the whites for the first time this year. I would have been quite content to score 20 points so long as I got round the course.

 For some reason my driver decided  to be more than kind and I finished with 34 points even though i wilted a bit on the last three holes and went in hard pan bunkers on the last two holes - i really didn't fancy bunker shots at this stage of my return and only scored 3 points on the final 3 holes. I also hit my 3 driving iron on the 198 yard 18th (played as the 9th) and was still nearest the pin when I left for home. All in all very happy and tired 😀


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 10, 2022)

Played yesterday - well the boy did, while I walked round carrrying his bag.

Solid golf from the youth on the closing holes at La Finca - link here if anybody is interested watching a little golfing video which I filmed using a pinhole camera made out of an old Pringles tube. ;-)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 10, 2022)

Finally got the driver working again, absolute bombs down 1 and 4 at just over 300yds and 10/13 fairways in regulation. 

It was the irons turn not to show up, I could blame it on uneven lies etc but the confidence just want there, 1 or 2 approaches were good the rest were meh!

Putting so so, I’m hitting them ok, just not reading the greens very well - I’m blaming this transitional period where they’re only about 80% recovered from greens maintenance. 

Still, 10/13 FIR, 9 GIR and 32 putts for a 79 with a lost ball or 36 points


----------



## Boomy (Apr 10, 2022)

Today was the big day… Myself and a PP decided to keep interest going over the winter months by having a winter matchplay series 🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️ Both similar handicaps so played off scratch, over 25 matches at Silloth ⛳️ What a fantastic series, both taking the lead at various points but after 24 matches we were all square, so today was the decider (with play off holes if all square after 18) The duel in the sun 2022 @ Silloth 😄 The course was  playing fantastic with a moderate breeze and freshly rolled fast greens⛳️ A tough match, had to dig deep but won 3&1 🏆 Fantastic idea and kept it interesting over winter 🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			First 18 holes for 8 weeks since surgery and last weeks Covid.

It was a Stableford comp and off the whites for the first time this year. I would have been quite content to score 20 points so long as I got round the course.

 For some reason my driver decided  to be more than kind and I finished with 34 points even though i wilted a bit on the last three holes and went in hard pan bunkers on the last two holes - i really didn't fancy bunker shots at this stage of my return and only scored 3 points on the final 3 holes. I also hit my 3 driving iron on the 198 yard 18th (played as the 9th) and was still nearest the pin when I left for home. All in all very happy and tired 😀
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you’re back out mate


----------



## louise_a (Apr 10, 2022)

I havent been well this last week so not been on the course all week apart from a few holes on friday, but was playing today in a interclub knockout comp today away at Leigh.

Unusually for me i was getting shots, she was longer than me off the tee but not always as straight, on most holes there wasn't a lot in it until it came the the greens, she killed me, knocking in several 6-8 footers, I three putted couple of times , missed a two footer on one hole for a win and once again my poor putting cost me and I lost 3&2, sadly the team also lost. 

At least the weather was nice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

One that got away. Warmed up poorly - not hitting well and no tempo. Obligatory 4 at the 225 yard par 3 first, par, par, birdie par and flying. Poor bunker shot at 6 (no score) missed a tiddler at 7 for par and same at 8. Out in 19 and then the wheels came off big time. Virtually unplayable under the back lip of the bunker at 11 and a semi-shank down the edge of the green, and to compound matters, the same on SI1 - 12th that I chopped OOB for no points. Started chasing and we all know how that plays out. Annoyed as I had been in good form and was looking forward to today. Shows how golf will always bite you on the bum


----------



## Crow (Apr 10, 2022)

Welsh Hickory Open at Aberdovey, I've never played well here in the past so was pleased to score 30 Stableford points off my hickory playing handicap of 16, nothing to write home about but better than the usual dross I turn in there.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2022)

1st medal  of the year and a win. 😁 4 bogeys and 1 birdie. Greens were slow as an early frost meant that they couldn't be mown before play started.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2022)

Wexham Green course with the wife today. Played much better than yesterday. Three pars and six bogeys. Hit a couple of cracking fairway woods on two of the longer par 3s. Driving good as well. Shot 38 for 19 points.

Wife's game was the real story though. She played well from the off, good driving again, hybrid & irons better than last week (she actually went to the driving range with a friend yesterday which paid off), and holed two of her customary outrageous long putts! She ended up on 50 for 26 points. Definitely time to chop her handicap I think. Three shots a hole is clearly too many. 😂


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 10, 2022)

Well, that was a successful week.
Wednesday had a seniors interclub match which we won 6&5 - nearly all down to me (who was the low player in the group)
Thursday  was round 1 of the senior's summer matchplay knockout - won by 2 holes after trailing all the way to  the 13th.
Saturday - Pro-shop stableford. Terrible start - 4 points after 6 holes - but ended up with 34 at the end . And took the money from our 3ball
Today. Round 1 of the Club Challenge (ie summer matchplay knockout). Won 3&2 - and by my standard, played brilliantly (42 point equivalent)

Currently playing better than I have for many a year. Just hope I  can keep it going and get the handicap down to respectable levels.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 11, 2022)

Bounce game with my mate at Dunbar, off full length due to a County junior competition  knocked it round in 5 over 76, quite pleasing 👍


----------



## Junior (Apr 11, 2022)

77 in strong winds on Saturday.  Finished bogey, bogey , bogey after hitting decent shots pin high and not getting it up and down on all 3.  Little cut but gutted.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2022)

After yesterday's 34 points and first qualifying competition following 8 weeks off , my 34 points got me a .3 handicap index reduction. Maybe good that the wheels came off on the last 3 holes and a blob on 14th 😃😃


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Monthly stableford yesterday. Feeling very confident after my rounds on Friday and Saturday. Didn't hit it well warming up and made a 4 on the tough par three opening hole (225 off the whites). Everyone is happy with a four there and move on. I made a monstrous birdie across the slope on our 4th and got to the 6th tee level par gross. Hit it in a bunker, played poor recovery and so didn't score. Five (net four) on SI 2 7th and then three putted from nowhere. Still out in 19 points then a total collapse on the back nine and lost the tempo and timing. Back in 12 for a miserable 31 points. Has the good run ended before my knockout match? Don't think so and putting it down to one of those days and three games in three days


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Monthly stableford yesterday. Feeling very confident after my rounds on Friday and Saturday. Didn't hit it well warming up and made a 4 on the tough par three opening hole (225 off the whites). Everyone is happy with a four there and move on. I made a monstrous birdie across the slope on our 4th and got to the 6th tee level par gross. Hit it in a bunker, played poor recovery and so didn't score. Five (net four) on SI 2 7th and then three putted from nowhere. Still out in 19 points then a total collapse on the back nine and lost the tempo and timing. Back in 12 for a miserable 31 points. Has the good run ended before my knockout match? Don't think so and putting it down to one of those days and three games in three days
		
Click to expand...

Is this the same round as post #10994, cos they sound identical!


----------



## Coreservers (Apr 11, 2022)

lost no balls.. but found 3, including one left in a bunker, a bright pink one on the fairway, and a nice callaway just off the fairway. Did check no one was playing the other way.


----------



## DRW (Apr 11, 2022)

Played nine holes with mum, first time out for her in over 6 months.

Great to see her back out. She couldn't move the morning after tho


----------



## AAC (Apr 11, 2022)

2nd medal of the season, 2nd cut with a nett 67, little things please little minds


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 11, 2022)

Played yesterday with my usual 3 playing partners as we decided to give the 5 club comp a miss on Saturday. Unfortunately we had to start on temp greens due to frost so couldn't play in the sweep. The main greens came on after we had played 4 holes.

Played a doubles match between the 4 of us and it was a really good match, never more than 2 holes in it and I managed to hole a 3 footer on the last to finish all square.

I drove the ball well and chipped really well but irons where poor and putting was shocking again. I actually putted better last week on the temp greens than I did this week on the main greens. Missed 4 putts from within 4 feet before finally holing that one on 18. Think it's time for a lesson.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2022)

Another really gusty wind today..from completely the opposite direction to yesterday..from that direction it makes the easier holes harder but doesn't make the hard holes easier....
31 points reasonably acceptable but beat CVG so it wasn't all bad.
Greens like lightening....


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2022)

Windy day in the Seniors Stableford, scored okay on the front nine but a few disaster holes on the back nine, 30 points.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			Is this the same round as post #10994, cos they sound identical!
		
Click to expand...

It is definitely the same round of golf. An easy way to keep the post count up is post twice about everything


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Apr 11, 2022)

I played on Saturday in the first board comp/medal of the "summer" and had a 77 (+7), nett 73 in the medal. Happy with that - tough day, greens were quick as lightning and wind was up. My matchplay opponent for the Sunday had 91 off 10.

Then I lost 5&4 in the matchplay, I was doing okay-ish but never got going. My opponent was +7 through the 14, I think I was +6.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2022)

2nd round of summer singles k/o.  Won 4-2.  Greens were lightening fast as they had been cut, sanded and ironed.  Some of the roll-outs - mostly way past the hole - were insane,,,,and the ball was taking every smidgin' of brreak.  Of course the upside is that when you start the ball along a line - it keeps on that line.  Fun...well...just.  Will ask our head greenie what speed he reckoned they were playing as I haven't played them as fast as they were today for many moons.

Plus - big +++ I had a little epiphany thought when watching the Masters - pointing me at something that I could maybe change dead easy,  width of stance.  So out today I narrowed stance significantly - changing nothing else - and everything felt more comfortable and under control.  Must get onto the range to check it out more intensively/extensively.


----------



## babylonsinger (Apr 11, 2022)

Group trip to Worcester for the weekend saw us play twice at Bransford GC (we were staying at the hotel on the same site). Stableford comp between ourselves on the Saturday. Nice consistent round minimising errors as I scored 37 points playing off 28. Highlight being a birdie 4 on the par 5 12th.

Sunday - we played 2 man Texas Scramble. Terrible round for my pair as we really struggled losing a good number of balls in the various water hazards there - I'll blame being hungover. Lovely course but found it long as a short hitter particularly the par 3s. Greens very quick but likely aided by me being incredibly clumsy with the putter


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 11, 2022)

Played the Blue course at the Berkshire today. Fabulous course and setting with excellent facilities.
Only grumble would be greens had been renovated 4 weeks ago so with the cold spring a bit bobbly although didn't hinder my mate would shot level par with a double on the last.
Struggled on the fairways and distance control today but still very enjoyable


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Went for 18 holes early this afternoon with the FIL, first time we have played together in quite a while. His ball striking has come on quite a lot, however he now has a pre shot routine which takes a while. Hopefully this speeds up a bit as he gets used to his new moves.

Started off well and was +2 after 6 holes, played steady most of the way round, but had a couple of sloppy doubles on the back 9 and ended up on 81 gross.

It was actually very windy, which made it tough so walked away pretty happy. The 81 matched my 20th score which was a counter, now have a run of 5 rounds before the next counter is at risk so a good opportunity for the handicap to keep coming down.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Apr 12, 2022)

I know this is a few days ago but went around Basildon GC in 91 off the yellows (35 points).  You got to love a week in golf as I went around my own course the Sunday before in 108 off the whites.  Night and day! Was driving ok off the tee and have found something resembling a swing for the use of my driver & remaining clubs.  Figured a few things I did wrong the previous week and it seems I was right as the golf resembled something of my usual standard - poor but encouraging!  Could of broken into the 80s but had 3 doubles on the last 3 holes - typically me!  In fact I had 6 doubles on my card - could have been epic if I could putt


----------



## MikeF86 (Apr 12, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Group trip to Worcester for the weekend saw us play twice at Bransford GC (we were staying at the hotel on the same site). Stableford comp between ourselves on the Saturday. Nice consistent round minimising errors as I scored 37 points playing off 28. Highlight being a birdie 4 on the par 5 12th.

Sunday - we played 2 man Texas Scramble. Terrible round for my pair as we really struggled losing a good number of balls in the various water hazards there - I'll blame being hungover. Lovely course but found it long as a short hitter particularly the par 3s. Greens very quick but likely aided by me being incredibly clumsy with the putter
		
Click to expand...

I did my 4 rounds of golf in a day there last year with 7 pals raising money for prostate cancer. It is a long old walk, especially 4 times around!! And the hill to the Par 3 15th nearly finished a couple of them off on the 3rd / 4th rounds.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 12, 2022)

15.6 miles of golfing nivarna around Sunningdale Old and New.
No more words needed


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 12, 2022)

Had my first "tryout" for the handicap team tonight. 

Couldn't have started any worse with a hooky topped drive that nearly ended up on the 18th Green. A thinned wedge later I walked off with a DB 6.

After that I got into a groove and shot my best round of the year so far off a full course - an 80 that contained 2 doubles and a triple for accidentally playing the wrong ball.

I've been asked to play next week in a friendly and hopefully I can get a chance in the team - with matches at Fairhaven and SAOL in the fixture list its worth a shot.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 13, 2022)

Shot gross 33 for 8 holes in yesterdays Stableford, that was before the rain, which was persistent and got steadily heavier as the round went on to the point where I had no control of the club.

We came off the 18th to find out that the competition had been cancelled an hour earlier.

I am one of those who will go out and play for "fun" in those conditions accepting the challenge, so it wasn't the fact that we were left out there that irked but the fact that I spent an hour frustratingly trying hopelessly to hang on to a score for nothing. The good news is that my final effort no longer counts for H/cap as it wasn't submitted. The bad news my 2 on the 5th won't count in the 2's sweep as that goes the same way as the comp.

The course was left open. I spoke to the head greenkeeper, and he said it wasn't worth closing as nobody would be daft enough to go out.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 13, 2022)

Weekday comp stableford today. Shot a 5.3 (if no PCC) to equal my 8th best. Lost a 3.6 off my record so likely to be a 0.3 increase.
Second comp of the year and got another 2.
Next comp I'll lose a 1.9 off my record, my lowest differential. Might get another bump up by 0.3 or 0.4.
This is so different from those +0.1 that used to come one at a time.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2022)

First evening round of golf today and it was lovely, little bit of wind and the sun was shining. I teed off just after 6 and managed to play 16 holes before the light faded a bit too much.

Didn’t keep score, but hit the ball well and had 2 birdies, at a guess I was probably 5/6 over with ball number 1. Took the opportunity to try a few things that I maybe wouldn’t on a Sunday and was happy with how they came off. Our 9th is a 455 yard par 5 with a ditch that runs just in front of the green. I had 200 to carry the ditch this evening, usually I would lay up and remove the risk but had a bash this evening. Took a 3 iron to allow a little bit or error, hit it clean and ended up 10 yards off the back of the green so it must have gone about 240. Chipped on and putted for birdie so all was good.

No golf for a week now as heading upto the Lake District with the family for a little holiday.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Weekday comp stableford today. Shot a 5.3 (if no PCC) to equal my 8th best. Lost a 3.6 off my record so likely to be a 0.3 increase.
Second comp of the year and got another 2.
Next comp I'll lose a 1.9 off my record, my lowest differential. Might get another bump up by 0.3 or 0.4.
This is so different from those +0.1 that used to come one at a time.
		
Click to expand...

Do you prefer it or not?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 14, 2022)

Much prefer the new system.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 14, 2022)

Played with a couple of mates yesterday at nairn. Raining for the first few holes then dried up. Was a strange day, temp wasn't that bad , but the ball was going nowhere. Played OK couple over on the front 9 and one over on the back due to some holed long puts. Happy with that off the whites. Got the best of the day as it turned out, caddied after and the temp dropped quite a bit and nastie easterly popped up for the back 9.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2022)

And I probably would have had a better day cleaning the loo.....
Midweek Medal...
Started Par, Birdie and then the front left wheel came off, followed by the back right before the turn
Back left came off about the 13th and the front right buckled on the 17th....
Nett 79..8 over...just poor...
Nothing was working.
Probably shoot 73 tomorrow


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 14, 2022)

First time playing Parkstone, wonderful experience - what a course!

Bang on handicap but very inconsistent, 2 birdies but 5 doubles. Couldn’t be angry as the views were stunning and a few shots were total guesses in the wrong direction…

84 hacks, 9 fairways, 9 greens 32 putts - very familiar numbers…. Driver was club of the day, couldn’t do wrong with it, irons were poor the rest so so. 

Stunning place!


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2022)

The weather was superb and I shot my best score for a very long time.
Started off really well, wobbled through the middle section before finishing like a train.
2 over gross for the first six and level par over the last five.
A couple of blobs and single pointers through the middle six.
Finished with 41 points and birdied stroke hole one ...................... and that's left me buzzing!
Today, golf is great!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ploughed it up this afternoon.

Flushing it at the range yesterday, not so today with my iron play getting very ropey as the round went on.

Better than work


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 14, 2022)

Had a Trackman lesson today, first lesson of any kind since 2016 due to illness and then Covid lockdown forced a layoff after becoming well again. After seeing the videos of my swing, and Trackman data, how the he'll is my HI 2.7 😂. It would seem that all of the progress I made back in 2016 has reverted back to my really flat swing. Going to be some hard work on the range I think.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 14, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			First time playing Parkstone, wonderful experience - what a course!

Bang on handicap but very inconsistent, 2 birdies but 5 doubles. Couldn’t be angry as the views were stunning and a few shots were total guesses in the wrong direction…

84 hacks, 9 fairways, 9 greens 32 putts - very familiar numbers…. Driver was club of the day, couldn’t do wrong with it, irons were poor the rest so so.

Stunning place!
		
Click to expand...

Great course isn’t it. 

Great variety of holes and a joy to play.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 14, 2022)

Managed to get out for 9 at my local course once the littlun has gone down. 

Started poorly again with a poor double bogey but then went level par through the remaining 8! 

3 birdies (including two 2s on the par 3s) and the two of the three bogeys to offset them were somewhat unlucky - consisting of a lipout on one hole and a horrible bounce into a red staked area on the other.

22 points and equal to my best ever 9 I think.

Game seems in a good place at the moment!(aaaand that's the kiss of death)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 14, 2022)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Great course isn’t it.

Great variety of holes and a joy to play.
		
Click to expand...

Not a single dull hole and a real challenge


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 14, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			Not a single dull hole and a real challenge
		
Click to expand...

How were the greens? During the summer they are as good as you will ever play anywhere. We never have trouble getting a team together for an away match there.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 14, 2022)

Played SAOL in a seniors 4BBB today. Course was in fantastic condition. Certain small areas of the fairways you had to play off mats or move onto the first cut to protect them for the upcoming British Amateur Championships and Final Open Qualifying but that very rarely affected me . We were reasonably happy with 41 points but 3 or 4 missed short putts would have made it far better had they dropped. Can't wait to go back in September.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't usually post much here but I played a few holes this evening and managed to join the HIO club, twas only the geese that witnessed it but it put a smile on my face


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2022)

James (JustOne) popped down for a couple of days this week.
We played at Cooden on Wednesday, beautiful day. Course was in very good condition.
Played a fourball betterball against another mate and his Son, proper see-saw game with us one up and then one down in equal measure until the 13th, where my superb par put us 1 up which is how it remained until the 17th where my net par saw us shake hands.
Was good to get out, and bearing in mind I hadn't even looked at my clubs since October last year, I was really pleased with the way I played.
Even parred the 1st....


----------



## IanM (Apr 15, 2022)

Played Lanhydrock yesterday.   Interesting layout, greens still recovering from tinning so not seeing it as its best.  Nice friendly folk there. 

St Mellion Nicklaus today, and RND Open Medal on Saturday.   It gets tougher!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			Played Lanhydrock yesterday.   Interesting layout, greens still recovering from tinning so not seeing it as its best.  Nice friendly folk there.

St Mellion Nicklaus today, and RND Open Medal on Saturday.   It gets tougher!!
		
Click to expand...

Played Lanhydrock loads of times in the past, group of us used to go and play their when they had a large house right by the first tee that they used to rent out. Great, fun course, with a few cracking holes on it, some great par 3's. Fantastic memories.


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Even parred the 1st....

Click to expand...

6 nett 4 ?


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 15, 2022)

Played Perranporth on a beautiful but blustery evening yesterday.

It’s certainly an interesting course and was in fantastic condition. It was good fun but not somewhere I’d want to play regularly.

The number of blind shots and some crazy landing areas made it challenging to work out where to hit the ball to. 

The greens were quite firm so a few times with the wind behind it was a struggle to hold the green. Which is fine if there is a sensible option to run the ball in from short.

I did manage to play all 18 with the same ball though. Which was particularly satisfying, and a close call more than once. It created a nice bit of pressure on the last few holes.

84 blows was a respectable score all things considered. 5 dropped shots were just from me hitting a fat shot.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well
I had a very good day today
Medal. Packed course, very slow
Index 22.4 so playing off 26

Started off Birdie Par, bogie, bogie, par, par and it just went on and on
Gross 39 for the front 9, beating @Imurg who had gross 40
Would have had 27 points if playing stableford,

Unfortunately we were badly delayed on the 10th tee hanging around for the best part of 20 minutes and things returned to near normal on the back 9

Recorded a gross 90 for a net 64 and clubhouse leader with about 15 scores still to come in out of a field of 123

Index should come down to 20 so 3 shots off the playing handicap

Little Bro got net 73 but did record a 2 so gets a dib of the 2’s pot

One very happy Fragger 😎
		
Click to expand...

I somehow failed to mention in the above post that this was a Board Comp
So yours truly is going to have his name etched as the Winner of The Silver Cleek Medal 2022 for posterity 😎🤭

Who’d have thought it 😮


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I somehow failed to mention in the above post that this was a Board Comp
So yours truly is going to have his name etched as the Winner of The Silver Cleek Medal 2022 for posterity 😎🤭
		
Click to expand...

Sadly the board is close to the kitchen hatch where we order food...just to remind me....

Played with the Old Fella this morning..out at 7.
A couple of groups went off the 10th but we decided to go,off the 1st as I reckoned there would be a big queue kn the 1st by 8.30 - I was right.
At least 15 people waiting plus the 2 groups that went off the 10th when we turned.
A 4 ball had just teed off and we knew it was going to be a slow 9 but they let us through after 3 or 4 holes and we ended up finishing in about the normal time...
Played much better today - I was better gross today than I was nett yesterday..78 blows, 37 points and a small cut...
Same points for Fragger and a small cut for him too....
Glorious morning out there - we did t see anyone else on the front 9 until we were on the 7th....it'll be mayhem this afternoon..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2022)

Played with Little Chubby Bro today
Out just before 7 am in glorious conditions. Playing off my newly chopped handicap scores were 18-20 on the front 9. In his favour

Started the back 9 like a train parring the first 3 holes, couple of bad holes 14 & 15, but ended up on 37 points each
So I had him on countback.

Shot 94 gross so that will replace a 99 as a counting score, so looks like I’m coming down a bit more 😎😎


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 15, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			How were the greens? During the summer they are as good as you will ever play anywhere. We never have trouble getting a team together for an away match there.
		
Click to expand...

Greens were lush, very receptive and actually had a bit of poa seed in places. Poole obviously gets better weather as the course seemed to be about 4 weeks ahead of Hindhead in terms of growth and recovery from maintenance. 

Not a criticism, but they were slower than Hindhead’s greens…


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 15, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			Greens were lush, very receptive and actually had a bit of poa seed in places. Poole obviously gets better weather as the course seemed to be about 4 weeks ahead of Hindhead in terms of growth and recovery from maintenance.

Not a criticism, but they were slower than Hindhead’s greens…
		
Click to expand...

Don’t know your handicap, but if you are a very low single figure golfer get yourself entered into the Wimborne Cup. 36 hole open and the course is immaculate. Even if you have no chance of winning it is a great day out.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2022)

richart said:



			6 nett 4 ?
		
Click to expand...

4 net 3 son, 4 net 3
😳😳😳


----------



## DaveR (Apr 15, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Played with Little Chubby Bro today
		
Click to expand...

Is that the guy that posts on here about playing with big chubby bro? 😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Is that the guy that posts on here about playing with big chubby bro? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that’s him 😂🤭

Although technically my chubbyness is largely as the result of surgical procedures that have left a number of huge incisional hernias around my middle, whereas he is just a porker👍


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2022)

Played on Maybole nine hole course with my wife and father-in-law. (We're in Ayrshire for Easter.) Clubhouse was locked up, strangely, so after asking around we were advised to just play for free! Very hilly course which makes it challenging, but the fairways were nice and wide. Not a single short par 3 until the 9th. I shot 43 which I was fairly pleased with (ten over). One triple on a long par 3 is what cost me really. Wife played quite well and shot 60 - beating her old man who got 62. He hadn't played in a good 5 years so there were some ropey shots and some decent ones. I hadn't played with him before so it was a good laugh anyway.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah that’s him 😂🤭

Although technically my chubbyness is largely as the result of surgical procedures that have left a number of huge incisional hernias around my middle, whereas he is just a porker who beats me gross every time👍
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 15, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Don’t know your handicap, but if you are a very low single figure golfer get yourself entered into the Wimborne Cup. 36 hole open and the course is immaculate. Even if you have no chance of winning it is a great day out.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe one day but I’m not that good yet. 9.5 hoping to get down to 7ish this year


----------



## IanM (Apr 15, 2022)

Just had 30pts on the Nicklaus at St Mellion.    Got the same ball round to!   (OK it was fished out of a stream twice!!)


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 15, 2022)

And I was garbage. Shot 98! Nothing went right....apart from a couple of sliced drives. Lost loads of balls. 
But ....the wife was really good. Shot 102, but really should have been about 96. She still had 39 points, and was annoyed she didn't do better. She's clouting the ball 170 off the tee and arrow straight. I'm in trouble. I'm not even the best golfer in our house.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2022)

Hit it OK this morning, but couldn't hole a thing, hit some good iron shots close, holed none of them. Only birdie was as the result of driving just short of the green for a 2 put birdie on 15. 

I played with a different ball today too. Was given a sleeve of mizuno RB566 a few weeks ago, but hadn't used them as I assumed they were rocks. Something popped up on FB about them so armed with that info tried them today. 
Soft off the putter, ball had a high ball flight, def went a bit higher than a pro v for me.  Have to find the box to see which version it as as I think there are 2 peice and 4 peice versions. Going to give it a try again tomorrow.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 15, 2022)

Played my old home club Belton Park today as we managed to get up to Lincolnshire for the weekend. Went round with an old school friend and course was surprisingly quiet.
Once we’d gone through a 4-ball, we had nothing in front.

Superb weather and to top it off, didn’t play like a total knob. Hadn’t swung a club since playing down at Blackmoor with Swinger a few weeks after H4H, so was pleased to go round in 13 over with a stupid double at 7 and a ball in the water on the par 3 14th. Too many 3 putts over all as the greens and pin placements were tricky. 

Course was in great nick and it’s unbelievable value at £20 for members guests. Probably be my last round before H4H 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2022)

What a difference a few days makes. Won my first round tie in the summer singles knockout 3&2 on Wednesday and hit it pretty well. I was 2 down after 11 and then made four straight pars (including SI 1 and 5) to go 2 up. My opponent then made a hash of 16 while I was pin high left of the 16th green and he shook hands without me needing to chip or putt. Today I was all over the shot. Hit it awfully and felt like the swing had so many moving parts and I was thrashing at it with the arms and not turning. Scored 34 points but that was a case of playing ugly (VERY UGLY) and scrambling. The only redeeming feature was my old Ping Anser 2 got an outing now it has been reshafted and regripped and it was lovely. Two day bogey comp this week. Not holding my breathe


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2022)

Foursomes match yesterday.  I didn’t play well and was feeling quite down, but kept going…All square up 18 and with opponents looking very likely to get down in two I had a tricky pitch over green side bunker from bare lie and needing to give my partner a decent chance putt.  I damn near holed it - a gimme.  Hole halved. Match all square and so up 1st.  Feeling bit better hit good tee shot. Partner put me to 70yds.  Opponents on in three but 20ft away…I pitched to 3ft.  Opponents two putted, partner holed putt for the match win.

Lesson that I have learned over many years of foursomes.  When things not going well and you feel rubbish, just keep going. Golfs a funny game and as tough as it can be you never know when things can turn round.

Need to play better on Monday in Final of Club Winter Singles K/O.  Giving 3shots.  Will play a casual knock today to refresh and top up my positivity.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 16, 2022)

Rank..
 I don't think I've ever played so badly 🤣,  slow dave played well though and beat our oppo on his own.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 16, 2022)

Ist ever bogey comp today. Played pretty well tee to green but just could not sink a putt. The number which lipped out or just shaved the hole was ridiculous. Ended up -4, could and should have been much better.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 16, 2022)

BB stableford at ours. Hit it well again tee to green, but putting still a bit of a lottery on greens still recovering from maintenance. Hopefully now there’s a bit of growth we’ll see rapid improvement, but I’m really struggling on the short ones, which is not like me. A couple of three stabs including, infuriatingly, on a par 5 where I’d knocked it to 30 feet. 42 points was a decent return, but only enough for mid table obscurity.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 16, 2022)

Wasn't expecting to play today but wife's family weren't doing much so we had an afternoon to ourselves and went to Girvan. Unusual course where the first 8 holes are on the coast and essentially a links course, but 10 to 18 are across a road and classed as parkland. I'd never played a links before so the first 8 were very interesting. The last 10 felt like a totally different course - it was even noticeably less windy. I played quite well, wasn't great on and around the greens but still managed to shoot 79 - technically the second time I've broken 80, but the course is only a par 64 so I can't really count it in good faith. 😆

My wife played brilliantly. Really some of her best golf so far, especially considering she normally only does nine holes. As a short 18 this was a perfect transition for her. She even got a par on a 350 yard which is incredible for her - knocked hybrid to 4 feet with her third shot and holed it. Putted better than me on plenty of holes too. She ended up shooting 110, so even with me recently cutting her to 45 handicap, she still notched 40 points off that! I only managed 36 so she's beaten me again. Mustn't grumble! Love seeing her enjoying it and starting to really improve now. 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2022)

Annual bogey comp. Hit it like an idiot including two topped drives. Managed to get out all square and still all square after 12 and then lost two cheap holes. Chipped in on 16 (SI3) for a win but made a horlicks of the last from 80 yards. Plenty to be positive about despite the poor ball striking and like yesterday got it round ugly. Something I wasn't doing a few months back


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 16, 2022)

Shot 4 over in the medal.  4 over front. Doubled the 9th and undid all my good scrambling to save many pars on the front. 
Level back 9 to sign for 75. 

Pretty decent since my irons are still piss poor. Chipping was on point and putting pretty nice too. 

Been selected to play for the club next weekend so was nice to put a score up and show that I'm ready to go away from home and get the win.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Shot 4 over in the medal.  4 over front. Doubled the 9th and undid all my good scrambling to save many pars on the front.
Level back 9 to sign for 75.

Pretty decent since my irons are still piss poor. Chipping was on point and putting pretty nice too.

Been selected to play for the club next weekend so was nice to put a score up and show that I'm ready to go away from home and get the win.
		
Click to expand...

Tidy. I always find playing away much easier in a match as a lot of the time you don't really know where the big problems are and you don't have any scar tissue to carry round


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tidy. I always find playing away much easier in a match as a lot of the time you don't really know where the big problems are and you don't have any scar tissue to carry round
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy going away to play as its obviously golf at differnt course than I would normally be playing that day.  

If we absolutely had to win I'd play anyone at my home course. No question. It's an advantage to know the course so well. 

I'll enjoy the challenge of playing away next week.  Going down on tue for a practice round. Haven't been down in a couple of years and theres two new holes to see so that should be good.


----------



## IainP (Apr 16, 2022)

On Monday I couldn't raise my arm above shoulder height, so didn't pick up a club all week. Lovely weather and was moving better so ambled up just after 3.
Last time at club was 2 weeks ago and in winter wear & spikes! Very different, lovely evening. Score nothing special but some good stuff to keep me interested. Probably like a few courses, greenkeepers waiting for rain to move past the maintenance phase, bit slow, sandy & fluffy.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 17, 2022)

Junk, managed to hack it round but firing on 1 of 4 cylinders…. Driving was the best in a long time on Wednesday …. Couldn’t drive to save my life. Irons were awful, couldn’t find anything but bottom groove or the toe. Putting was OK but had a 1 foot putt on 16 for par… miss, 1 foot miss on 17 and a 1 foot miss on 18 - jeepers it was bad and really should have been 81 not 84. 

On the plus side, wedges were excellent for a change. Lob over the 1st bunker to a few feet, chip and run on 8 over the bunker to 1 foot. I layed up a few times to 60-80 yards due to poor drives or irons and put them to around 5-10 feet.

I was absolutely mad at missing the 3 1 footers on 16,17&18. I pulled them a cup left each time. I’m dumbfounded!


----------



## RichA (Apr 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wasn't expecting to play today but wife's family weren't doing much so we had an afternoon to ourselves and went to Girvan. Unusual course where the first 8 holes are on the coast and essentially a links course, but 10 to 18 are across a road and classed as parkland. I'd never played a links before so the first 8 were very interesting. The last 10 felt like a totally different course - it was even noticeably less windy. I played quite well, wasn't great on and around the greens but still managed to shoot 79 - technically the second time I've broken 80, but the course is only a par 64 so I can't really count it in good faith. 😆

My wife played brilliantly. Really some of her best golf so far, especially considering she normally only does nine holes. As a short 18 this was a perfect transition for her. She even got a par on a 350 yard which is incredible for her - knocked hybrid to 4 feet with her third shot and holed it. Putted better than me on plenty of holes too. She ended up shooting 110, so even with me recently cutting her to 45 handicap, she still notched 40 points off that! I only managed 36 so she's beaten me again. Mustn't grumble! Love seeing her enjoying it and starting to really improve now. 👍🏻👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I find myself very conflicted by some of your posts.
I envy that you are clearly enjoying a shared hobby - it's a beautiful thing.
I also dread the idea that MrsA, who I adore, would want to join me on the golf course.
Fortunately, she'd rather dance.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2022)

RichA said:



			I find myself very conflicted by some of your posts.
I envy that you are clearly enjoying a shared hobby - it's a beautiful thing.
I also dread the idea that MrsA, who I adore, would want to join me on the golf course.
Fortunately, she'd rather dance.
		
Click to expand...

It's ok, she knows I'm still going to want to play on my course with my mates on the Saturdays. But I've loved having a new activity to spend time with her, love seeing her improve, and as a bonus it's more practise time for me as we often play shorter courses so I can work on my short game. Win win.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2022)

Solid 93 today round RND

Impressive double , treble bogey start from drives that split the fairway 👏👏


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2022)

Great company today. Consistently inconsistent but had a laugh and a few beers. Sometimes the score doesn't matter


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 17, 2022)

Played yesterday 

Instead of the old adage of fairways and greens I thought I would try the adage of trees and bunkers.  Sadly it did not work.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Played yesterday

Instead of the old adage of fairways and greens I thought I would try the adage of trees and bunkers.  Sadly it did not work.
		
Click to expand...

Fairways are so over rated


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 17, 2022)

First inter club league game since 2019 because of the pandemic. Away at Dudsbury. I won my match 2/1 and the overall match result was 4-4. My highlight of the day was a chip in birdie on the 460 yard par 4 14th to go 1 up. A great team result on a course that is much longer than ours. Dudsbury was in great condition with  really good greens for the time of year, true and reasonably quick.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Solid 93 today round RND

Impressive double , treble bogey start from drives that split the fairway 👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Fun isn’t it 😬

The last round I played I made 4 doubles. 3 from the fairway, 1 from about a foot off the fairway.

2 of them I was inside 100 yards 🤡.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 18, 2022)

Entered the lad for a comp yesterday - 9 holes 3 hrs 10 minutes.

Needless to say, the golf was inconsistent.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2022)

Out early with Fragger and CVG...milliomaires golf again.
Our club doesn't seem to get going until 9 on Bank Holidays it would seem...
Up and down front of 5 over to lead Fragger by a point at the turn.
Close to an Ace on the 10th in front of quite a few members....then pars to the 14th where a ridiculous bounce and kick left me 45 feet away instead of 5 or 6..ball pitched on an upslope and there must have been a stone just under the surface as it shot along the ground at 45°...well miffed at that one..
3 more pars and a bogey up the last after a pitch that felt li,e it was full of spin just kept on going and finished in an old divot over the green...
Still..77 blows, 6 over for 38 points and another small cut...leaving the others languishing on 35 and 30....
We had nobody in front all the way and the closest anyone got to us was 3 holes...
Splendid day


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 18, 2022)

Very enjoyable knock at The Forest of Arden this morning. Hit it nicely, scored okay, and the course was as beautiful as  always. One of my favourite venues for an “away” round.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 18, 2022)

Played in a Mizuno singles event at Horsley Lodge this morning.  Was surprised to find that one of my PPs was from my club although we had not met before.
Started well with a par on the par 5 first.  It went downhill from there, in particular my putting including a 3-putt from 4ft.  Ended up with 28 pts.
Course was nice, with some interesting holes, but let down by the greens which were very bobbly and slow having recently been hollow-tined (doesn’t excuse my poor putting).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2022)

Rehabilitation continues from the deepest misery of the last 5yrs suffering as a result of having a chronic case of the shanks, as today with new ’swing’ and thinking I won the Club‘s Winter Singles K/O final.

So for the 2nd time I get my name on one of the Club’s main competition boards…the same competition as before as I won it in 2014. Was very proud to get on a board for the first time, and now a really lovely feeling being a two times winner and on that board twice.

Best thing was of course winning (2up) after a cracking nip-and-tuck match, but finishing just 5 over gross (7 under singles PH) was testament to solid ‘few mistakes’ matchplay with me keeping calm after going 2down after 3.


----------



## Crow (Apr 18, 2022)

Friendly game and 33 points but the highlight of the round was a little pitch over a bunker with my 10 iron to 4 feet which I holed for par.

Short game has been a fiasco for me over the last few years but has been slowly improving recently.
What pleased me about the shot today was that my mind wasn't filled with negative thoughts as I stood over the ball, but rather how I was going to play the shot.
That says that confidence must be on the up and the light is visible at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2022)

Easter Challenge at Saunton - 81 on the East , 79 on the West - ridiculously cold putter on both 18s


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2022)

Another shocker for me 97. Drove really well, but cannot chip or putt to save my life. The wife goes from strength to strength 103 (101) with a 10 on the card. She was really good. These were entered. I suspect a cut for her to about 26 and an increase for me.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 18, 2022)

Invited by @Oddsocks to play his place, Croham Hurst, with @Dando, and one of Baz's mates, Dip, and had a great day.
We played fourball better ball matchplay, but sadly, the wrong team won after I bladed a chip on the 18th to gift the match to Dip and Baz... or Dip and Dipshit maybe? 🤣
Still, I beat Baz on stableford and strokeplay, at his own place (39 points, 81, 2 under hcap).
Nice course, but local knowledge is a must. Nunber of times I'd have been off the back of the green if Baz hadn't told me to take 10 yards off a shot would have been double figures.
Lovely beefburger with cheese and bacon, sans bacon, post round. Quite how you forget to put bacon in a bacon burger is beyond me. Hilariously, we mentioned it to them and a cooked rasher each turned up on a plate, but sadly, Dando had finished his burger.
Thanks to Baz and Dando for a lovely time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2022)

Casual knock with two guys from the regular roll ups. Took casual too seriously and not enough focus and concentration. Got it round in 30 points but didn't play at all well. Lots of work to be done this week after work


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



			...
Lovely beefburger with cheese and bacon, sans bacon, post round. Quite how you forget to put bacon in a bacon burger is beyond me. Hilariously, we mentioned it to them and a cooked rasher each turned up on a plate, but sadly, Dando had finished his burger.
Thanks to Baz and Dando for a lovely time.
		
Click to expand...

Special version for Easter?


----------



## Jason.H (Apr 18, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Played in a Mizuno singles event at Horsley Lodge this morning.  Was surprised to find that one of my PPs was from my club although we had not met before.
Started well with a par on the par 5 first.  It went downhill from there, in particular my putting including a 3-putt from 4ft.  Ended up with 28 pts.
Course was nice, with some interesting holes, but let down by the greens which were very bobbly and slow having recently been hollow-tined (doesn’t excuse my poor putting).
		
Click to expand...

I played too, managed 39 points for 2nd place in division 1. Played with 3 strangers who were great company. Interesting greens lots having different tiers and hogs backs ect. As it happened I quite liked the scoring on the Golf genius app it was a doddle.


----------



## Oldham92 (Apr 18, 2022)

Went round in 93 in my first round in a long time


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 18, 2022)

Intended to get out for a solo round but ended up being joined by the club pro as he was shutting up shop and said he'd sign a card if i wanted to chuck one in

Started very averagely and was 6 over through 6 and a little embarrassed in front of the pro tbh as it hadnt been pretty golf.

After that something just clicked, and I only dropped another 3 shots for the round! Very nearly had a level par back 9 which would have been a first for me but a hook into the gorse on the 15th meant a had to play my provisional.

Best round of the year and a 0.6 cut incoming I think. The quest for single figures continues.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2022)

Index now sub 20 after yesterday’s round
That’s a reduction of 2.6 in 3 weeks
Onward n upward 😎


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Index now sub 20 after yesterday’s round
That’s a reduction of 2.6 in 3 weeks
Onward n upward 😎
		
Click to expand...

Good hacking sir. Keep it going


----------



## Dandyer1995 (Apr 19, 2022)

27 points! first 18 this year and only 5-6th full 18 in the last few years! lots of work if I'm going to get back to my old level.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 19, 2022)

First round singles knockout this evening.  I was getting 18 shots.  Six of the first seven holes he played in par to my bogey to tie the hole, and he holed three consecutive putts of 15ft, 20ft and 25ft on 3,4 & 5 and I missed two of 3ft to win holes. Was one down at that point having driven into a bush on the second.
The standard dropped after that, but the game remained close.  All square going down the last where I managed my first par to win one up.


----------



## Crow (Apr 19, 2022)

GG26 said:



			First round singles knockout this evening.  I was getting 18 shots.  Six of the first seven holes he played in par to my bogey to tie the hole, and he holed three consecutive putts of 15ft, 20ft and 25ft on 3,4 & 5 and I missed two of 3ft to win holes. Was one down at that point having driven into a bush on the second.
The standard dropped after that, but the game remained close.  *All square going down the last where I managed my first par to win one up*.
		
Click to expand...

That's good timing!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 19, 2022)

Was down a wee practice round with my partner at greencastle before playing them on sunday. 
Alt shots so we have that worked out. Hes a stronger iron player than me and I'm handier round the green with a wedge so it's a no brainer for him to take 4 out of 5 par 3s. 

Played the new holes for the first time. This is a nice tee shot over a beach. 






Only thing you cant do is hook it.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 19, 2022)

Also got myself into a bit of a pickle on the short par 3.  Complete fried egg.  Haha







Good day out.  Ready for Sunday now.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Also got myself into a bit of a pickle on the short par 3.  Complete fried egg.  Haha
...
		
Click to expand...

Excellent 'out'!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2022)

Very good practice session and much happier where the swing is after a ropey weekend. Took it out for six holes and shot +1 gross dropping one at SI1


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 20, 2022)

First match for the handicap team and I was dreadful 😂. My partner carried me for the first 6 holes before I started contributing on the holes I had shots on.

We were 4 up after 14 but somehow managed to let it go to the 18th where a birdie putt from my partner in the dark ensured the win.

Greens were woeful though and made any approaches and putting really difficult. According to our green keeper it was the result of being sanded so there was no bite on approach, but made putting really slow.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 20, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Invited by @Oddsocks to play his place, Croham Hurst, with @Dando, and one of Baz's mates, Dip, and had a great day.
We played fourball better ball matchplay, but sadly, the wrong team won after I bladed a chip on the 18th to gift the match to Dip and Baz... or Dip and Dipshit maybe? 🤣
Still, I beat Baz on stableford and strokeplay, at his own place (39 points, 81, 2 under hcap).
Nice course, but local knowledge is a must. Nunber of times I'd have been off the back of the green if Baz hadn't told me to take 10 yards off a shot would have been double figures.
Lovely beefburger with cheese and bacon, sans bacon, post round. Quite how you forget to put bacon in a bacon burger is beyond me. Hilariously, we mentioned it to them and a cooked rasher each turned up on a plate, but sadly, Dando had finished his burger.
Thanks to Baz and Dando for a lovely time.
		
Click to expand...

Was a pleasure although I really felt for @Dando when you let him down again…. and a the crunch time.


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Was a pleasure although I really felt for @Dando when you let him down again…. and a the crunch time.
		
Click to expand...

i carried him all day and the one time i graciously allowed him a moment of glory he ballsed it up


----------



## oleinone (Apr 20, 2022)

Played Monday in a fun  11 hole pitch and put comp with lunch afterwards. 6pars, 3 bogies and 2 birdies for 34, 2nd best of the day. Yesterday a seniors matchplay comp at the opponents club. The forecast was bad but conditions were appalling with cold wind and incessant heavy rain. After half an hour, I'd have been happy to scrub but the others wanted to see it out. I was extremely well kitted out but quickly became very cold and could hardly feel my hands. Played like a complete plonker - just felt stiff and increasingly cheesed off. I support our senior matches faithfully and have never pulled out when the forecast is bad. I'll think twice next time.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 20, 2022)

Beautiful morning on the moray firth, but played garbage again.  This working a night shift and playing after just isn't working,  legs felt like lead, hips and back stiff
 Started with pars on the first 5 holes then double   bogey on 7, bogey on 8 then pars on 9,10, 11 and 12, before doubles on 13 and 14, the pars in.


----------



## Crow (Apr 20, 2022)

Seniors away match at Beedles Lake, me and my partner were 4 down after 4 and 5 down after 6, shook hands on the 11th having lost 8 and 7. 

Biggest defeat I can remember having.  The team lost 6-2.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 20, 2022)

My football tonight was cancelled. My wife was so keen to play golf again after playing well in Scotland that she suggested we go out after work! Knock me down with a feather.

I booked us in for 9 holes on the app (still has tee booking for week days) at 5 o'clock - when we got there there was about 8 blokes waiting on the tee. Ok then... Pro says there is a roll-up who haven't bothered signing themselves into the booking process. That's annoying. He says we can go off the 10th but we walk up there and there's a steady stream of people playing through and I don't want to cut in when my wife is still a new player. In the end we wandered over to the 17th where nobody was playing! Played 17-18-1-2-3-4-5-6 & the short 14th to finish.

I fluctuated between sublime and terrible. 17th, hit it to eight feet, missed birdie putt but tap-in par. 18th make a horse's arse of it and get a 7. On the 4th my drive was in the trees on the left but I managed to hit a Bubba-esque 9 iron draw over/round the trees, landing just short of the green and rolled up onto it to about 8 feet again. Honestly one of the best shots I've ever hit. Missed that birdie putt as well of course for another tap-in par. Then on the 110 yard 6th I knife it through the back and whiff under the ball on the chip so that's a blob. Of course. Ended up shooting 39 (total par for the holes we played would be 32).

My wife played a blinder down the first hole (17th) with a perfect drive and then a cracking hybrid which unluckily found the bunker. She continued to hit the ball nicely, too nicely at times as she has to start getting used to what her yardages are. But she ended up with 54, for around 19 points (off a handicap of around 45). And she even got a par on the 6th hole which I made a car crash of! Nicely done.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 20, 2022)

Left home today in beautiful sunshine for a game with my mate at Dunbar at half three, noticed the mist rolling in from the sea on an East wind in a thin strip on the coast as I approached Dunbar, it was absolutely freezing and at times almost unplayable, we cut across after our tee shots on the 9th to the 11th green to get in front of a couple of 4 balls that we had caught up, in the end was only 2 or 3 over for the holes we played, couple of hundred yards from the course it was lovely sunshine again


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2022)

A game of 3, slightly unequal, thirds....
1st 4 holes...1 under par gross, 11 points, striking it clean...
5 - 11 - played like I'd never played before...managed 6 points in this section - 10 over.....
12 - 18  - back on the scoring trail...level par and 18 points...including 3 birdies in the last 4 holes....
Small cut from nowhere...

Don't ask me.....I haven't got a clue..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2022)

Racing Welfare charity day at Woburn today - 1 over gross for 36 points and think I may have been top 20 😂😂 - jockeys off 20 plus handicaps in the top 5 - at least I won longest drive 😂


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2022)

Last week I had my best round for years.
This week, one of my worst!
Jeez, I just love golf!
Oh, the Guinness was superb both weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Racing Welfare charity day at Woburn today - 1 over gross for 36 points and think I may have been top 20 😂😂 - jockeys off 20 plus handicaps in the top 5 - at least I won longest drive 😂
		
Click to expand...

Easy this parkland golf


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2022)

Played in a TeeTours Am/Am at Coventry today, our team were very steady but didn't have any big scoring holes, 88 points which won't be in the places.

I was pleased with my play, 38 points from my course handicap which might have been more; on the third hole one of the guys played from the rough, I was a little further on and hit my shot, only later did we discover he'd hit mine and I'd hit his ball.  Never assume that your PP has hit his own ball and always check it's yours!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 21, 2022)

1st round of the summer KO this evening. I was first out of the hat and the other guy was obviously 2nd out. Everyone else had a bye into the next round. I was giving five shots, and after 9 holes I was 1 over and 2 down.  I lost 2/1 in the end. No hard feelings as we both played really well. The clincher was him being 1 under gross on his shot holes. I think he was 3 over for the 17 holes we played.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2022)

13 holes this afternoon in glorious April sunshine.  By really committing to hitting the ball I found myself hitting shots I’ve been trying to hit for ages.  Something just clicked.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			Last week I had my best round for years.
This week, one of my worst!
Jeez, I just love golf!
Oh, the Guinness was superb both weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Where were you playing. Back into my Guinness so always on the lookout for good 19th holes that keep a good version


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Where were you playing*. Back into my Guinness so always on the lookout for good 19th holes that keep a good version
		
Click to expand...

All over Milford GC.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 22, 2022)

Played my third club comp of the year yesterday and made another 2. That's 3 out of 3 so far. Came 9th out of 47 in the comp.
Differential of 4.5 achieved, but lost best score of 1.9. Consequently gone from 3.3 to 3.6.

It was a stableford comp, but telling you the number of points I got has little or no relevance. My golf score is in the info above.

Last 5 rounds have been; social, comp, comp, social and comp. All played with the same ball that has just gone in the retirement bucket.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2022)

Played in a medal yesterday, I had had a putting lesson the previous day where several problems were pointed out, I spent time on the practice green and felt quite confident going out, I ended up going round in 91 with 44 putts!!


----------



## jwlewes (Apr 22, 2022)

First bash this evening having had 6 weeks out with a broken index finger! Just hoping I can get around a few holes pain free, seeing as I have a golf weekend booked for next weekend!


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 22, 2022)

Well, what a week! I've never beaten 80 in a competition round before. I didn't just beat it, I smashed it with a 74 (CR 73). Knew I was doing well but just kept playing and writing down the numbers, only finding out at the end just how well! Gobsmacked was an understatement. Only one way from here though .


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2022)

played a few holes today, the highlight was a par which included a lost ball.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 22, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Played in a medal yesterday, I had had a putting lesson the previous day where several problems were pointed out, I spent time on the practice green and felt quite confident going out, I ended up going round in 91 with 44 putts!!
		
Click to expand...

😳😢


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 22, 2022)

Played in our swindle today. 18 out and 18 back for 36 points. Winning score was 41. To win, I would have required a gross 6 under🤣 On the plus side, the greens have just become really good.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 22, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Played in our swindle today. 18 out and 18 back for 36 points. Winning score was 41. To win, I would have required a gross 6 under🤣 On the plus side, the greens have just become really good.
		
Click to expand...

Guy who went rounds ours 5 under on Saturday was 12th in the comp...

Only 2 players above him didn't have the dreaded blob on the card although 1 of the the 2 had a 10 on his card


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 22, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Guy who went rounds ours 5 under on Saturday was 12th in the comp...

Only 2 players above him didn't have the dreaded blob on the card although 1 of the the 2 had a 10 on his card 

Click to expand...

Tough school that.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 22, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Tough school that.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is, WHS has done the low handicappers no favours at Silloth unless you can knock a few shots off the course record.

I know that if we could play general play rounds off the white or blue tees many low handicappers wouldn't bother with comps.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2022)

Testing, blustery conditions today..wind moving from 0-30 quicker than a Ferrari...
Started ok, a couple of silly doubles on the front but turned 3 over with back to back birdies on 8 and 9
Back 9 and the wind kicked up even more
Played really well to finish 4 over (75) which has cut me down to 6.1...just in time for a big comp on Sunday - lose my shot on our 5th..
Still..8 birdies in my last 2 rounds which is unusual as I don't tend to get more than 1 or 2....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 22, 2022)

louise_a said:



			played a few holes today, the highlight was a par which included a lost ball.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a par-3?


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Was it a par-3? 

Click to expand...

Par 5, wind behind, hit  a great drive, then carved my 2nd into a ditch, so took stroke and distance and rehit to 8 feet from the hole, holed the putt for a par 5


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 23, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Par 5, wind behind, hit  a great drive, then carved my 2nd into a ditch, so took stroke and distance and rehit to 8 feet from the hole, holed the putt for a par 5
		
Click to expand...

So glad it wasn't a par-3. I've seen it done. It was in a comp. OOB then in the hole. Chap was gutted. He still hasn't had a hole-in-one.


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			So glad it wasn't a par-3. I've seen it done. It was in a comp. OOB then in the hole. Chap was gutted. He still hasn't had a hole-in-one.
		
Click to expand...

If I'd gone OOB on a par three, there's no way I'd aim anywhere near the hole for my next shot!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			If I'd gone OOB on a par three, there's no way I'd aim anywhere near the hole for my next shot!
		
Click to expand...

Well it depends on format, if you are playing stableford and you don’t get a shot, then you need to get down in 2 to score, so you might as well go for it.

Medal be a different kettle of fish 👍


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			If I'd gone OOB on a par three, there's no way I'd aim anywhere near the hole for my next shot!
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Well it depends on format, if you are playing stableford and you don’t get a shot, then you need to get down in 2 to score, so you might as well go for it.

Medal be a different kettle of fish 👍
		
Click to expand...

No, I would just aim away from the hole.
Holing my second tee shot would just be unbearable, having not yet had a hole-in-one.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			No, I would just aim away from the hole.
Holing my second tee shot would just be unbearable, having not yet had a hole-in-one.
		
Click to expand...

But not as unbearable as Liverpool winning the Premier League again...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2022)

First comp at my new club. Different shots required, a very different test. Greens were quite superb, slick and fast. I need to become a better putter to score well, oh and chip tighter. Not much then 😁. Very enjoyable though, bring on the rest of the season.


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2022)

4BBB Medal today.   Freezing cold and windy.   Finished 2 under net...OK in conditions.  Will need to be better at Burnham on Monday


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2022)

Last night: Wife is still mad keen at the moment so we went for another nine holes, this time Nine of Herts. I hit some bloody awful shots to be honest. After two holes I was worried she was going to beat me in gross scoring! But she had a couple of mares on the 5th and 6th unfortunately (thankfully). I ended up with 40 for 17 points somehow (honestly felt much worse than that), and she shot 56 for 19 points which was pretty good despite three poor holes.

Today: Rubbish again. Well you could say it was a game of three halves... First 5 holes were ok (one par four bogeys), the next 6 were horrendous (two triples, two doubles, two bogeys), then on the 12th I hit a cracking 5 wood onto the green which seemed to bring the half decent golf back again. Ended up parring 13, 14 & 16. Ended on 88 for 31 points. All the damage done on that middle stretch. Still, at least it was shorts and t-shirt weather.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2022)

First medal of the year and I shot a very satisfying 6 over CR gross 78, nett 66.  Won’t win medal overall as a lad off 23 hcap shot a nett 62 (it’s been coming and about time so pleased for him), but will win our Div 1.  And I had a nice 2 with me in the 2s sweep.  All good as follow-up to winning the Winter singles K/O Cup Monday just past.  Must be doing something right 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2022)

Saturday roll up. Warmed up perfectly but struggled to get going but battled back for 35 points and manged a small tickle for coming second and a one shot handicap cut for the next 3 weeks. Missed the first prize by a single shot


----------



## Bratty (Apr 23, 2022)

Shot 82, two under my handicap. For the second time in a week.
Sadly, a bunker on the par 5 3rd which had virtually no sand in it meant a 7 not a 5 on the card. Could have been so much better, but I scrambled well and holed some very lengthy putts.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 23, 2022)

First medal of the year for me, not great shot 83 to finish about 70th out of 130 or so, some very good scores from the low h'cappers but they were mainly posted in the calmer morning, very windy and extremely cold when we played at 3pm


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 23, 2022)

Round in 2 hrs 52 for the Medal with HiD, teed off at 2.00.
3, 3 putts missed from under 3 foot too 😢. 
Would have been a wee cut if they dropped 🤣


----------



## Junior (Apr 24, 2022)

For the first time I can recall , non of the 120+ players in the field broke par (nett) yesterday. 

It was a board comp and wind was brutal and the greens were fast.  Nett 71 won and I managed to sneak third on countback with nett 73.  PCC was 3 but my handicap still went up 0.2.


----------



## hairball_89 (Apr 24, 2022)

Played Piltdown again on Friday. Course in wonderful condition and the heather and gorse starting to come up slowly. Of course, I played like a moron but it's virtually impossible to not enjoy golf there.


----------



## Slab (Apr 24, 2022)

Social game today, howling wind at 25-30mph but otherwise nice and warm and shot 89 gross off 16, really pleased

Still chuffed because it was my first walking round in years (use a buggy all the time) 
12km for the round


----------



## Crow (Apr 24, 2022)

Medal comp, I was dire.
Lost four balls off the tee and scored a gross 102 nett 90.


----------



## RichA (Apr 24, 2022)

Played Friday, Saturday and Sunday. 
Friday was a pairs comp and I played my best since December (not WHS counting). 
Yesterday was a social round and played better (gross 88 - not WHS counting). 
Decided to put today's round into the EG app and had a shocker that knocked a decent round out of my last 20. 😢
Good job I've already hit my cap or questions would be asked.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2022)

Let one slip today...
Jubilee Cup Stableford...one of the bigger events..
Tough conditions, strong wind, fast course, even faster greens...
Started on the 10th and was in control all the way round, turning with 19 points.
The wind was either up or down on that 9
Over to the other side and the wind is now across and it felt like playing a different course altogether 
The course is rock hard as well, making chipping tough....
Just didn't make decent contact with the ball and struggled to 12 points and a 31 total
36 is leading Div1 at the moment and, without much thinking, I can pinpoint u or 8 stupid/poor shots I threw away.
Frustrating...


----------



## louise_a (Apr 24, 2022)

our first trophy competition today and what a strange round, a bad start with a shocking triple bogey on the 2nd , but I got things back with 2 birdies and two pars and after 8  I was back level with my handicap, then a few bad breaks, what I thought was a lovely chip to the green on the 9th just kept rolling and ended up in the green side stream, a downhill putt on the 10th went 10 feet past, a safe layup on the 11th must have hit a down slope as the ball went 3o yds further than it should for the club and ended up right behind a tree, so I dropped 7 shots in those 3 holes without really doing anything wrong. I was pretty much beaten at that point and only really went though the motions for the rest of the round.

I lost the best round of my last 20 today as well and my handicap went up 0.6, so all in all a bad day although I feel I generally played well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2022)

Delighted and gutted in equal measures. Shot 40 points off the whites in the roll up. Came back in +3 gross including a double at the tenth. Lost by a point to a PP off 29. Silly mistake and no points at the 7th costly. A bad drive and a case of not taking the prudent route. Second both days but playing some nice golf and putted wonderfully with my Odyssey Protype #9 milled putter. Short game work on point but need more work in bunkers. Very happy despite second getting nothing in the Sunday roll up. A small field unusually so probably a good one to miss out as the pot was small


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 24, 2022)

I think today is the most difficult conditions I've played Silloth in.
Strong easterly and bone hard fairways, just couldn't control the ball downwind on the front 9 and brutal coming home. 
About 6 left on the course when I finished and 75 leading, almost 2/3 of the field are N/R. I threw the towel in on 7 after running out of shots by the 4th 
At least I hit my 1st ever 400 yard yard drive down the 5th,  flick with a sand wedge and a nice easy 3 putt par which summed up the day.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 24, 2022)

I’ve just rejoined Lytham green drive after 3 years away! Handicap index of 16, gives me 18 shots in comps off the whites… i shot 95 last week so am trying to break 90 as a first goal!

yesterday was very windy and I started off with a triple and a double.. played well in spells with a couple of miracle up and downs thrown in. Ended up 91 gross nett 73. Which was decent.
just noticed my index has come down to 15.9!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 24, 2022)

1st team scratch inter club match today since 2019 because of the pandemic. A home game and we were 3-1 down after the morning 4somes. An amazing turnaround in the afternoon winning the singles 5.5-2.5 for an overall win by a half point. 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2022)

Went to Wexham Park with the wife. We decided to play the blue course this time - they're doing a lot of reconstruction work so it's temporarily shorter with some temp holes. At around 4200 yards I thought it would be perfect for my wife to have another go at 18 holes. Unfortunately the temp holes were really crap so I felt charging £26 was a bit rich, but here we are.

I played quite well, much better than yesterday. I did blob the third but it was one of the God awful temp holes - hitting off a mat to a narrow fairway with absolute garbage all down the right - lost my ball over there and just moved on to the next. Other than that though I didn't have any doubles even - one birdie (on SI 1 no less), five pars and 11 bogeys for a round of 78. The par is only 65 so can't really count it as breaking 80, but still 38 points so a good round. Putted so much better, on greens that were baked hard and rapid.

Wife played ok - she was grumpy because she wasn't hitting her driver as well as usual, but hit hybrid and irons well enough to get it round ok. She knocked in some nice putts too. Ended up with 114 for 33 points (off 45). Pretty decent, just three 9's on the card that spoilt it slightly.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 24, 2022)

Played in our Jimmy Bruen match against greencastle today.  They had a home draw so 3 matches there and 2 at our place. 
We were put out last and it came down to our game. 
1 down playing 16.  I holed a 15 footer bird to go All square. We made bird on par 5 17 to go 1 up. Par the last to win 2 up. 
Won 3 - 2 overall. 

Captains plan of keeping his big guns at home and try to nick a point away worked out. 

Great buzz. It's a differnt kind of nerves playing alternate shots for your club.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 24, 2022)

A weekend away with some mates, and had the pleasure today of playing Welshpool GC. Extremely hilly, but views to die for. A wonderful welcome, fabulous course, and 35 points in a stiff breeze, with an eagle at the par 5 10th. A few beers, great evening meal, and Royal St David’s tomorrow. 

Retirement is bloody marvellous.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2022)

Played 13 holes with couple of mates late afternoon and all of a sudden things seem to have slotted into place and most of the time things are happening as they are supposed to happen. Now if I could just start holing a few putts...there's always something...


----------



## Wilson (Apr 25, 2022)

Practice round on Saturday as my normal PP are playing in France. It was very windy, but nice and warm, it gave me an opportunity to work on the changes from my last lesson - 76 blows showed I'm back on the right track, the 4 birdies helped offset the triple and double, both caused by going for tough shots that I may not have attempted had I had a card in hand.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 25, 2022)

AliMc said:



			First medal of the year for me, not great shot 83 to finish about 70th out of 130 or so, some very good scores from the low h'cappers but they were mainly posted in the calmer morning, very windy and extremely cold when we played at 3pm
		
Click to expand...

A much nicer day at Sunny Dunny for a good 4 bbb, despite being 1 up after the front 9 and me being 1 under on the back 9 we still manged to lose on the 18th to a 4 net 3, still,  knocked it round it 73 so much better than Saturday


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 25, 2022)

31 points at Royal St David’s today. Another lovely course, with views of Harlech castle on one side, and the mountains of Snowdonia on the other - breathtaking.

Beautiful day, a warm welcome, and some good golf. If you’re ever in North Wales, put it near the top of your list.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Went to Wexham Park with the wife. We decided to play the blue course this time - they're doing a lot of reconstruction work so it's temporarily shorter with some temp holes. At around 4200 yards I thought it would be perfect for my wife to have another go at 18 holes. Unfortunately the temp holes were really crap so I felt charging £26 was a bit rich, but here we are.

I played quite well, much better than yesterday. I did blob the third but it was one of the God awful temp holes - hitting off a mat to a narrow fairway with absolute garbage all down the right - lost my ball over there and just moved on to the next. Other than that though I didn't have any doubles even - one birdie (on SI 1 no less), five pars and 11 bogeys for a round of 78. The par is only 65 so can't really count it as breaking 80, but still 38 points so a good round. Putted so much better, on greens that were baked hard and rapid.

Wife played ok - she was grumpy because she wasn't hitting her driver as well as usual, but hit hybrid and irons well enough to get it round ok. She knocked in some nice putts too. Ended up with 114 for 33 points (off 45). Pretty decent, just three 9's on the card that spoilt it slightly.
		
Click to expand...

Are they still reconstructing? That seems to have been going on forever? What combinations are they looking at? Is there one 18 hole course now or will it combinations of 9's. Any chance that crappy range will ever get a face lift?


----------



## GG26 (Apr 25, 2022)

Team Open at Longcliffe today, a course that I've wanted to play for a while as its regarded as one of the best two courses in the county (Leicestershire).  Course was nice and would happily play again, although found the greens a little on the slow side.  We started well with 44 points for the first nine.  Score was consistent at around 5pts per hole, until our 16th & 18th where we got our only two 3pt holes.  We finished on 85.  Was surprised that the winning score was only 88 and how close we were to that especially with our poor finish.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Are they still reconstructing? That seems to have been going on forever? What combinations are they looking at? Is there one 18 hole course now or will it combinations of 9's. Any chance that crappy range will ever get a face lift?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know much about it other than what's on the website. It's been over two years now I think. They still have the green course nine-hole which is on the other side of the road. Half the old 18 has been bulldozed though essentially. Building a "brand new championship course" apparently. Driving range is closed as well so I guess they're using the land from where that was.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know much about it other than what's on the website. It's been over two years now I think. They still have the green course nine-hole which is on the other side of the road. Half the old 18 has been bulldozed though essentially. Building a "brand new championship course" apparently. Driving range is closed as well so I guess they're using the land from where that was.
		
Click to expand...

One of the guys in our roll up is a past captain but has had Covid and been away so I'll ask him next time I see him and see what he knows if anything


----------



## IanM (Apr 25, 2022)

Played Burnham and Berrow 4bbb Open day.  Got 42 points, assumed we'd be no where, but only 44 won and we were 7th out of 71


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 26, 2022)

Millionaire's golf this morning. Played like a pauper.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 26, 2022)

Southport and Ainsdale yesterday. Mixed Comp. We played with a nice older couple, but, well you knew it was coming, but as nice as he was, he played off 3 and lord in heaven was a bit of a pain. Why? Glad you've asked. Don't stand there you're in my eye line (on the tee), I was stood where I normally would stand and have never been asked to move. He NEVER took a shot whilst any of us were moving on the course, even if we were miles away. He took ages over his putts, then would walk over to his wifes putt and work that one out as well, she never got a one. The best was saved until last. He's off the to the side of the green for two, I was next to him, and was waiting for my wife to stop moving over the other side of the green with her trolley. When she did stop, dead still like a statue coz we'd learn this bit, she was in line with the flag, over half a mile way!, Well maybe a bit closer, but you get the idea, so I had to wave her to move. All this, and they weren't even in with a shout.
Now then us. I was brilliant apart for a few holes. Got a birdie, wahooo. The wife had a birdie putt on a par 5 and should have got it but it stopped on the lip of the cup. The best was the 18th. I hooked my drive to lord knows where, at the time, and set off over the dunes to find it sat close to the first green. I clipped a 7 iron to just short of the green, putted on, and two more putts saw another two points on the card. LOL We have 40 points. Great golfing day. Lovely course. Smashing greens, hey there....well you know which place. And to top it all, a brilliant CAR PARK !

Oh and 48 points won it. Good grief.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 26, 2022)

Less bad than Sunday but still rubbish today...


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 26, 2022)

Played Dunstanburgh Castle on Sunday in what I'm guessing was a 25-35mph wind. For reference I nailed a drive into the wind that went 220 (found the fairway as well) and with the wind my longest drive was 315. Had to lay up on the last as it was 185 to carry the water but I had nailed a drive that went 215, didn't have a club to carry 185. 

We played a friendly doubles match which ended all square. Think I had 27 points which may have been the best of the 4.

First time playing it and it was lovely, even with the wind. Greens were in great condition and I found them tricky as they wouldn't hold any shots so you had to land them short which I'm not used to. Some fantastic scenery as well, the beach and castle are a great backdrop. Was disappointed with my choice of attire as it was sunny when I left the house so decided to wear shorts. Go there and the sun disappeared on the back nine and with the wind it felt pretty cold. Was also disappointed that by the time we got into the clubhouse (around 4pm) there was no hot food left, only cold sausage rolls.

Overall though, great day out and I should play it some more as it's only a 40 minute drive from my house.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Played Dunstanburgh Castle on Sunday in what I'm guessing was a 25-35mph wind. For reference I nailed a drive into the wind that went 220 (found the fairway as well) and with the wind my longest drive was 315. Had to lay up on the last as it was 185 to carry the water but I had nailed a drive that went 215, didn't have a club to carry 185. 

We played a friendly doubles match which ended all square. Think I had 27 points which may have been the best of the 4.

First time playing it and it was lovely, even with the wind. Greens were in great condition and I found them tricky as they wouldn't hold any shots so you had to land them short which I'm not used to. Some fantastic scenery as well, the beach and castle are a great backdrop. Was disappointed with my choice of attire as it was sunny when I left the house so decided to wear shorts. Go there and the sun disappeared on the back nine and with the wind it felt pretty cold. Was also disappointed that by the time we got into the clubhouse (around 4pm) there was no hot food left, only cold sausage rolls.

Overall though, great day out and I should play it some more as it's only a 40 minute drive from my house.
		
Click to expand...

What did you hit on the short par 3 towards the castle..?
Would love to play there one day, walked through it twice going to the castle...


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			What did you hit on the short par 3 towards the castle..?
Would love to play there one day, walked through it twice going to the castle...
		
Click to expand...

We stupidly played from the whites as well. Asked if it was ok before going out as some courses don't let you.

I hit a PW. Wind was out the north so it was playing downwind. Had 124 to the pin but I blocked/pushed/thinned it right into the field.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			We stupidly played from the whites as well. Asked if it was ok before going out as some courses don't let you.

I hit a PW. Wind was out the north so it was playing downwind. Had 124 to the pin but I blocked/pushed/thinned it right into the field. 

Click to expand...

I bet there's dozens in that field....


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I bet there's dozens in that field....
		
Click to expand...

Mine was only a couple of yards in, managed to find the ball but my partner was on the green so just took the blob for the hole. Didn't hit a 2nd one. One of the lads found 2 others while looking for mine.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2022)

After a few weeks off,  I played a few holes today along with my nephew.  Surprised myself by scoring an eagle 2 at our second hole after duffing my drive, then holing a 3 wood.
Then a birdie 2 at our 8th hole, must be the warmer weather.
Happy days.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 27, 2022)

El Plantio today - 10 minutes from Alicante airport if you are in the area. Society day, 1st time I've played in months so wasn't expecting to uproot any trees. Did Ok, hit the ball well off the tee, putted pretty well. Had a two so 45 euros came my way for that. 

Short game needs a huge amount of work though, anything less than 50 yards in and I'm struggling.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 27, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Played Dunstanburgh Castle on Sunday in what I'm guessing was a 25-35mph wind. For reference I nailed a drive into the wind that went 220 (found the fairway as well) and with the wind my longest drive was 315. Had to lay up on the last as it was 185 to carry the water but I had nailed a drive that went 215, didn't have a club to carry 185. 

We played a friendly doubles match which ended all square. Think I had 27 points which may have been the best of the 4.

First time playing it and it was lovely, even with the wind. Greens were in great condition and I found them tricky as they wouldn't hold any shots so you had to land them short which I'm not used to. Some fantastic scenery as well, the beach and castle are a great backdrop. Was disappointed with my choice of attire as it was sunny when I left the house so decided to wear shorts. Go there and the sun disappeared on the back nine and with the wind it felt pretty cold. Was also disappointed that by the time we got into the clubhouse (around 4pm) there was no hot food left, only cold sausage rolls.

Overall though, great day out and I should play it some more as it's only a 40 minute drive from my house.
		
Click to expand...

Did you notice the wooden beach huts on Embleton Bay, they can be seen from the 5th and 6th if I remember correctly. The link is to an article regarding one that was for sale back in 2021. Very desirable.

https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/new...surfs-up-unique-northumberland-beach-20651349


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			El Plantio today - 10 minutes from Alicante airport if you are in the area. Society day, 1st time I've played in months so wasn't expecting to uproot any trees. Did Ok, hit the ball well off the tee, putted pretty well. Had a two so 45 euros came my way for that.

Short game needs a huge amount of work though, anything less than 50 yards in and I'm struggling.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need a good short game, when you can hole out from 200 yards


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2022)

Played last night. Decided to hit some balls on the range before and wish I hadn't. Most shots off the heel and couldn't work out why no matter what I did, I'm usually able to fix this issue. Golf was poor especially the back 9.hit a shocker off 16th tee way right.  Gone from hitting well a couple of weeks ago to very poorly. Going to pop in and see my pro on the way to caddying today.


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 28, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Did you notice the wooden beach huts on Embleton Bay, they can be seen from the 5th and 6th if I remember correctly. The link is to an article regarding one that was for sale back in 2021. Very desirable.

https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/new...surfs-up-unique-northumberland-beach-20651349

Click to expand...

Yes, we were talking about them as we walked past. One of them is more like a house than a hut, it was a decent size. Thought they would be stupidly priced but that article is nuts. £140K and only an 11 year lease with no guarantee of it being extended for a glorified shed, you'd have to be mental to buy that.


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 28, 2022)

Played last night and it was awful golf all round. Garbage off the tee (lost 3 balls), hit nearly every iron fat, hit 1 green in regulation, chipping was atrocious but putting was pretty good. Shot a 90 for a net 83 and can't even use conditions as an excuse as they were great. Had a 9 on one hole where I hit it into the trees in an area that had loads of broken branches and boughs, had to take an unplayable but had nowhere really to drop that gave me a path out. Next shot hit more trees and ended up in another unplayable to finally get it out and laying 5 right next to my provisional.

I hope things can only get better from here as that wasn't fun at all.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 28, 2022)

Midweek medal at Dunbar today, good conditions but got off to a bad start 4 over after 5, managed to get it round to the 15th tee 6 over, knocked a decent drive down the fairway but unfortunately caught the hidden bunker, as I approached it I saw that the rake as usual was half in half out the bunker (despite there being labels on the rake handles stating that they should be placed in the centre of the bunkers) and my ball as expected was under the rake on a downhill lie 6 inches from the back lip, thinned it out over the green onto the beach and walked off with a double bogey 6, not a happy bunny, ended up with 80 for a 0.2 h'cap increase so not the end of the world, onwards to The Roxburghe on Saturday


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2022)

Played today with my twin brother, and we both played well!
You just can't beat that.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2022)

Slime said:



			Played today with my twin brother, and we both played well!
You just can't beat that.
		
Click to expand...

Is he a shark too?


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Is he a shark too? 

Click to expand...

No, he's a pussy cat.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 28, 2022)

Stableford comp for me today, strange round, I hit the ball pretty well but my ball seemed to want to play in the sand, I found 7 bunkers, however my putting for a change was great 7 single putts and no three putts, all was going great until the 16th, my chip to the green ran on a bit and i over hit a putt up the hill and had my first 3 putt, sods law that on the 17th I had another uphill putt and probably with the previous hole in mind I left it quite a bit short for a second 3 putt. finally on the last which at the moment is almost impossible to putt on if you are n the wrong place I had my 3rd 3 putt. 
So what was looking like being a very good round ended as a disappointing 34 points, good enough for maybe 0.1 off my handicap.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2022)

Slime said:



			No, he's a pussy cat.
		
Click to expand...

Strange twin considering your avatar, get a DNA test


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Strange twin considering your avatar, get a DNA test 

Click to expand...

Oh, we're not identical twins!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2022)

Slime said:



			Oh, we're not identical twins!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 28, 2022)

Managed 18 this afternoon, don't think I'll be able to walk tomorrow ☹️


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Managed 18 this afternoon, don't think I'll be able to walk tomorrow ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain a bit, but my hired buggy defo did help today.
I'm booked to play again tomorrow,without a buggy  how long will I last we'll see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2022)

So...we thought we'd put a card in today. 
Started on the 10th and I was 2 under gross after 3....Mmm....
Finished the front 9 1 over with a double and another birdie....OK...
Back 9 started with a bogey, then a birdie, par but then a couple of bogeys halted progress 
Pars in put some back to finish 3 over 74 for 40 points and a cut to 5.5 which could go lower should the mythical PCC rear it's ugly head due to the Seniors comp thats on today..
A good day at the office.....


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2022)

A month late, but my mate and I finally played our vets greensomes final. A decent pair of opponents,  but we got off to a good start and finally nailed the win on the 15th, by 5 and 3.

One of the pair is the vets Captain and it was good of him to argue for extra time for me to be fit to play. 

Now on to the foursomes final!


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			A month late, but my mate and I finally played our vets greensomes final. A decent pair of opponents,  but we got off to a good start and finally nailed the win on the 15th, by 5 and 3.

One of the pair is the vets Captain and it was good of him to argue for extra time for me to be fit to play.

Now on to the foursomes final!
		
Click to expand...

Come on Chris, have you not been reading the match play reports lately…..we need a hole by hole account of how it played out.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Come on Chris, have you not been reading the match play reports lately…..we need a hole by hole account of how it played out.
		
Click to expand...


You really dont Steve but ....................... I  stood on the 1st,  driver in hand and full of expectation..............


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			You really dont Steve but ....................... I  stood on the 1st,  driver in hand and full of expectation..............
		
Click to expand...

Did you make it past the red tees?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			So...we thought we'd put a card in today.
Started on the 10th and I was 2 under gross after 3....Mmm....
Finished the front 9 1 over with a double and another birdie....OK...
Back 9 started with a bogey, then a birdie, par but then a couple of bogeys halted progress
Pars in put some back to finish 3 over 74 for 40 points and a cut to 5.5 which could go lower should the mythical PCC rear it's ugly head due to the Seniors comp thats on today..
A good day at the office.....
		
Click to expand...

Ooo down to 7
Losing a shot on “that “ hole…….
Hope it doesn’t mess with your head  😎


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Did you make it past the red tees?
		
Click to expand...

Big booming drive, straight down the middle ..........


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			So...we thought we'd put a card in today.
...
Pars in put some back to finish 3 over 74 for 40 points and a cut to 5.5 which* could go lower should the mythical PCC rear it's ugly head due to the Seniors comp thats on today*..
A good day at the office.....
		
Click to expand...

A good day at the office indeed! 
Re the bit in bold...It doesn't seem right that by pure chance of _participants_ (remember the Ladies comp a little while ago) the PCC should be 'distorted' almost predictably - especially as it rarely moves, even when 'expected' to.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			A good day at the office indeed! 
Re the bit in bold...It doesn't seem right that by pure chance of _participants_ (remember the Ladies comp a little while ago) the PCC should be 'distorted' almost predictably - especially as it rarely moves, even when 'expected' to.
		
Click to expand...

It didn't move....predictably. 
That's a problem with the PCC...it's based on whoever is playing...and we can't control that.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ooo down to 7
Losing a shot on “that “ hole…….
Hope it doesn’t mess with your head  😎
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, even off the yellows, I still retain my shot on the 17th....hope it doesn't mess with your head..


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Apr 30, 2022)

Yesterday I played Royal County Down.

There was not even a breath of wind, I don’t think it could have been more perfect weather.

It was the most incredible place I have ever had the privilege to play at. The front 9 is beyond description…

Completely enamoured.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

Biggest ever win 8 and 7 playing fourball better ball against a couple of mates. Had a second match over the last seven holes and lost two up.

Nice 37 points to keep up good recent form.


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2022)

Walked in from 3rd. Something in my back went pop!😭


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 30, 2022)

Had another stinker today, lost 3 balls and shot an 86 for a net 79. At least it’s better than last Wednesday. 
Nothing coming off my best scores so no damage done to the handicap.


----------



## Crow (Apr 30, 2022)

Monthly Medal, decent start and was on handicap after 9, got steery and confidence ebbed on the back 9, finished on 91 nett 79, 7 over par.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2022)

A fabulous day. I was supposed to be playing in a Texas scramble at The Roxburghe but our 4th dropped out, we couldn't get a replacement and the Roxburghe wouldn't allow us to play as a 3 🤷‍♂️. Fine, no money lost, except for them 😁, and as we were booked out for the day we looked out for an alternative. 

We booked The Hirsel at Coldstream,  £25 for a Saturday morning tee time. Hugely enjoyable place to play. Not the longest but there is shape, fun, it's tight at times, interest on every hole. 35 points, happy days. Drove well, irons iffy at first but cracked them by the end. Made a slight change to my putting that saw an immediate improvement. 

You know somewhere is good when you start checking membership rates in the bar afterwards, even when it takes an hour to get there. £460 is the answer by the way 😳. An absolute bargain. If only fuel wasn't so expensive 🤔


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2022)

I’m playing the best golf of my life.
Practiced like crazy over the winter thanks to the mild weather.
Won 3 comps and 2 trophies in the last 3 weeks and have shot 2 level par rounds,albeit in a pairs comp and a friendly game.
Will 100% be a 4 handicap soon.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2022)

Another day, another comp, another small cut....
Charity stableford qualifier..loads playing..
41 points currently leading so my 35 isn't going to cut it...but it was enough to get me down to 5.4 index...


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Yesterday I played Royal County Down.

There was not even a breath of wind, I don’t think it could have been more perfect weather.

It was the most incredible place I have ever had the privilege to play at. The front 9 is beyond description…

Completely enamoured.
		
Click to expand...

Best course I have ever played, though you do need to play it in a decent wind to get the full experience.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 30, 2022)

Our second league match of the season and another away game. We drew 4-4 again. Stunning views and a great layout but the greens were very woolly and slow after recent maintenance. I think that The Isle of Purbeck maybe back to its former best in a couple of years time.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 30, 2022)

First decent game in a while and came in with 40 points. Just outside the prizes but a small drop in handicap is welcome.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2022)

We decided to enter the medal today. Had a cracking start by parring the first 3 holes! Shame I didn't get another par until the 18th. I felt like I generally played quite well, but the scorecard didn't agree with me. The 8th was fun - I won the hole with an 8 as my mates got a 9 and a 10. Ended up missing an 18 incher on the 16th when I'd given up hope and stopped caring. Shot 88 in the end, net 73 so five over. 

Highlight of the day was my 28 handicapper mate getting his first eagle. Hit his approach shot on the 5th, you can't see the hole so we were checking over the back thinking it had run through. I said "shall I just check the hole?" and we all had a laugh.. then I had to convince there was actually a ball in there. 😂 It's a shame three holes later he was putting a 9 down!


----------



## rudebhoy (May 1, 2022)

Strokeplay comp today. Started off really well, 4 over for the first 5 holes. Then the wheels came off. Put my drive into the trees on the 6th, had to play out sideways. Hit a decent third, somehow walked 50 yards past it, then spotted it, sprinted back to it, then back for my trolley, then back to the ball, was conscious I was holding up the group behind, hit it quickly - straight into a gorse bush, had to take a drop, put my next in the sand, up and down for a 9! Head was totally gone, and took an 8 and a 7 on the next 2 holes. My head was so far gone, I literally have no recollection of any shot on either hole. 10 shots dropped on those 3 holes!

Managed to sort myself out, and had a very good back 9 to end up with a net 73. Happy with that, but could have been so much better. Ended up 15th out of 126, net 69 won it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 1, 2022)

Lost in summer 4BBB KO.  Giving one of our opponents 10 shots (he is off 21) and the other 2, we guessed it might not be our day when the lad off 21 got a Hole-in-one on the 3rd and went on to individually score about 45pts. I have to admit to some feelings of frustration and pointlessness as hole after hole our 21 handicapper blasted his ball down the middle of the fairway and then popped it on or around the green.  Ah well.  At least we hung on grimly and only lost on 17th


----------



## GG26 (May 1, 2022)

First singles comp of the year for me at my home course yesterday.  Whilst playing in an open last week one of the PPs mentioned something which differed in my swing between the good and bad shots.  Tried that out on the range beforehand, with very promising results.

As a result, felt fairly serene with my ball-striking and play and making allowances for my poor putting (5x 3-putts in the round) was pleased with 36pts.  A new first was that I scored on every hole.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 1, 2022)

First round in 3 weeks today, medal comp.

Started great with a birdie, then was level through 8 holes where I threw in a triple. Then threw in another 3 holes later 😂.

Ended up on 78, played great for 15 holes and threw away all the shots in the other 3.


----------



## Jason.H (May 1, 2022)

Another good week winning my 1st singles knockout match which came down to the last hole. Also today I had 37 points in the stable ford and didn’t hole any puts which shows the rest of my game is in decent shape.


----------



## Crazyface (May 1, 2022)

I had a knock round my old club. I played like a god for 9. Should have had 2 birdies but, as usual round there, I didn't. The back nine not so great. Loads more trees have been removed, plus some bushes that gave the course a bit of character. The greens were poor, something that was a great surprise. Still, the Pro let me on for 15 notes so it was ok. I won't be rushing back to play soon. Contacted a mate today who's still there, to give him the same feedback, and he agreed with me. Also he told me of a member who had passed on Tuesday, which made me a bit sad as the fella was a smashing bloke.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 1, 2022)

My friend and I played in the first round of the Senior Greensomes Handicap Knockout.  Both of us played the usual mixture of good and crap, whereas our opponents (both lower handicaps) were metronomically consistent.  Three down with three to go … I chipped in on the 16th and my partner hit a worldy on the 17th.  Only one down with the 18th to play … my partner hit a great shot towards the green but it just clipped a tree, which took something of it and we lost the hole by a shot.  So near, yet so far.  So that’s it in that comp for another year.  Good fun though and friendly opponents.  Good natured pairs matchplay … my favourite form of golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2022)

Disappointing weekend so far. Hit it well in practice but not taken it to the course.

Played The Caversham yesterday in a club match, four ball better ball. Like a lot of what they have done, especially the new bunkering on most holes although not convinced the new layout necessarily flows. The greens were rock hard and not receiving any sort of shot and putted a little slow. Got mugged. Birdied the 16th to go 1 up and then their 5 handicapper tramlined a 15 footer AT PACE. Even his PP said had it not dropped they were shaking hands as it was the same distance past. He then repeated the feat at the last to leave me an eight footer for the half which then a full lap of the hole. Club lost 4-2

Medal today and OOB at the second put me under pressure early on and never got anything going. Some very good but some poor stuff as well. Try again tomorrow


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2022)

We were staying up at my parents last night so played Cainhoe Wood today with my wife and my dad - the Manor course which is the shorter of their two. Still pretty long for my wife though who has only played course in the 4000 yard region lately, whereas this was more full length. 

The course was ok, nothing special. Very flat which was good for those two, greens were a bit bobbly and slow so not great, and there was a distinct bin smell wafting in on the wind which was very off-putting - we figured they were digging up landfill nearby or something. I started off prettt steady until the 5th where I lost a ball out of absolutely nothing - one of those where you only just miss the green, it rolls over a small hump and then vanishes into the bloody Bermuda triangle. Two holes later I lost another by putting it in the lake that stretches across the right half of the fairway - a classic "I'll just aim at it and my fade will go right of it" then tug it up the left. So I was fuming by this point. Thankfully my back nine was good, bar one par 3 when I went in a bunker that was awful and took two stabs to get out. Shot 87 for 36 points. My main annoyance was that every iron I hit was like, 10-15 yards short for most of the round. Even when I felt like it struck one well. Don't know if it was a) a problem with my swing such as early extension - didn't feel like it but then what would I know, b) the fact that I was using a found ProV1 after losing two of my own balls and perhaps it's just very ill-suited to my swing, or c) just a bit of tiredness after playing yesterday and not sleeping particularly well because I was not in my own bed.

My wife and dad started off poorly as we rushed into a bit with no warm-up, and we were into a surprisingly strong wind for the first couple of holes, but they both got it together to varying degrees. I thought she coped well with playing a full length course and ultimately shot 126 for 30 points (off 45). Dad had a much better back nine than front nine and went 60 out, 50 in for 110 and 34 points (off 36). And even with these scores we still caught people up and ended up waiting on the tees for the last 6 or 7 holes, it was pretty busy there.

Great family day on the course though overall. And I had one of their large sausage rolls for lunch afterwards and it was incredible.


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2022)

Despite digging out the winter clothes I enjoyed the spring cup today. Drawn comp, tees back to their proper spots, greens running slicker, generally looking better. For various reasons I haven't played there for a couple of weeks so had to adjust swiftly. Struggled off the tee early, first proper tee shot on 8. First GIR on 9, which promptly 3 jabbed. But 5 was highest score on shorter 1st nine (I had 7 of them!).
Best drives I've hit since I joined on 12 & 17 helped a better 2nd nine, although to match the 9th I also 3 jabbed 18 from GIR 🙁
One of those days when I was wrapped up in the game and didn't really know my score,  but think ended around level to comp hcp.


----------



## Boomy (May 1, 2022)

Fantastic afternoon of golf at Silloth GC ⛳️ this afternoon. Three tee’s booked for the 12 of us, the sun came out and the wind was positively calm (especially for Silloth 💨) Some first timers visiting with us today who really enjoyed the challenge 😊 Bonus for me taking the prize pot with 38 points 🏆 Very happy with that and especially with my putter being stone cold today 😣


----------



## Liam_x7 (May 1, 2022)

Haven’t been on here for a few years but I have kept all my scorecards from June till September last year and then started again in March this year.
Submitted all the cards and got an official handicap of 36 today.

I’m actually quite happy with this as I thought it would be something in the range of a high 45-50 seeing as I have only played sporadically the past year or so.

I have been playing every single weekend religiously since the end of March (since the clocks went forward) and I am aiming to get that down to 30 and below by the end of the year. I’m really enjoying the game at the moment and with a handicap to boot I can now look to get that down now everytime I play.

A fellow member said I should be looking at stableford comps to better myself against other high handicappers today. I know it’s not a great handicap for a lot of people but for me it’s quite an achievement. I’m 30 and only started playing properly last year so something definitely to aim for this year.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 1, 2022)

Sunday roll up this morning, 43 points, roll up win and to top it off a new lowest ever gross score of 78!!!

Breaking 80 for the first time is just such a good feeling. Great week of golf for me!!!


----------



## srixon 1 (May 2, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Sunday roll up this morning, 43 points, roll up win and to top it off a new lowest ever gross score of 78!!!

Breaking 80 for the first time is just such a good feeling. Great week of golf for me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wait until you beat par for the 1st time, makes you feel like you have just won The Open.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 2, 2022)

Liam_x7 said:



			Haven’t been on here for a few years but I have kept all my scorecards from June till September last year and then started again in March this year.
Submitted all the cards and got an official handicap of 36 today.

I’m actually quite happy with this as I thought it would be something in the range of a high 45-50 seeing as I have only played sporadically the past year or so.

I have been playing every single weekend religiously since the end of March (since the clocks went forward) and I am aiming to get that down to 30 and below by the end of the year. I’m really enjoying the game at the moment and with a handicap to boot I can now look to get that down now everytime I play.

A fellow member said I should be looking at stableford comps to better myself against other high handicappers today. I know it’s not a great handicap for a lot of people but for me it’s quite an achievement. I’m 30 and only started playing properly last year so something definitely to aim for this year.
		
Click to expand...

Keep going … it will come down, I’m sure.  Good luck.


----------



## RichA (May 2, 2022)

Non-scoring "fun" round this morning. After playing with and loving my new old Mizuno MP-60 irons a few times, I decided to go back to the forgiveness of my modern G425s.
It was awful. They felt like tools rather than instruments. I was awful. What a waste of 4 hours. Better than work though.


----------



## Skytot (May 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Casual knock with two guys from the regular roll ups. Took casual too seriously and not enough focus and concentration. Got it round in 30 points but didn't play at all well. Lots of work to be done this week after work
		
Click to expand...

I played yesterday with a couple mates and it was exactly the same, I need a bit of a edge to my golf otherwise I don’t concentrate and just hit shots .


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2022)

Ice cold putter today..
But mildly satisfying that a poor round is 10 over instead of the 15 over of last year


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2022)

Friendly 4BBB, I was partnering an "improving golfer" and thought we'd cruise it but we were 2 down after 4  
In the end we won but only by 2 & 1.

I was playing some Slazenger Ben Hogan irons, very iffy grips but they played nicely enough.


----------



## Backache (May 2, 2022)

I really feel like I should learn how to putt properly. 16 handicapper I hit 12 greens in regulation was pretty close to another four playing probably about my best golf I can tee to green and then kept missing putts for an 83.


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2022)

Played in the first big comp of the year on Saturday, too many mistakes tbh. Had three double bogey s out of nowhere. 78 gross, so we'll over handicap. That score was knocking another one of my best 8 out of my 20 so expected to see my handicap increase... not sure how got cut from a score with a 5 shot differential knocking out a score with zero (it was a level par round).

Had a cam this morning with the boys and played out of my skin  2 bogeys 4 birdies the rest pars. Putter was pretty cold though didn't hole anything outside 10 feet. The birdies were all tap ins really. Happy with how I played today comp to the last few games I've had..
 Golf is a funny game at times


----------



## Marshy77 (May 2, 2022)

First 18 holes since September (I think). Played West Bradford with mates. Great course in very good condition. Played some of my best golf in years. 

Hit my driver on about 2 or 3 holes, decided it wasn't going great so left it in my bag and hit hybrid instead. Stayed in play almost every hole. Short game was so good. Putting was great but still left 5/6 putts within a inch of the hole which was annoying. 

18 points front 9, 21 back. Really pleased but not getting carried away. Great to get out again.


----------



## Liam_x7 (May 2, 2022)

Washout today. On a positive note scored 37 through 6 holes before coming in due to heavy rain. Par is 70


----------



## AliMc (May 2, 2022)

1st round of the Gents pairs this afternoon, me getting 1 shot my partner 2, 2 down after 8 but birdies at 12,13 & 14 put us in charge and we held on for a 3&2 win against a very good pair


----------



## BiMGuy (May 2, 2022)

Played 9 this evening. It wasn’t pretty. No rhythm. No speed. No balance. 

Had 8 straight bogies until finally making a regulation par on the 9th. I was almost disappointed.


----------



## garyinderry (May 2, 2022)

Strange round today.  Drove it the best I've done in ages. Irons fairly decent. Putting went completely. Its been in the post. Haven't been holing much recently and lost confidence with pace control and holing out. It was getting comical on the front 9.  Had 3 good birdie looks in first 3. None looked like going in. Then the bogies arrived. Turned at 5 over. 
Bird on 11 got me back to 4 and kept it there till the 15th. Didnt actually realise my score was decent at this stage. Dropped 2 on 15. 1 on 16 and tripled the last for 10 over.  It felt like 20.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Lost in summer 4BBB KO.  Giving one of our opponents 10 shots (he is off 21) and the other 2, we guessed it might not be our day when the lad off 21 got a Hole-in-one on the 3rd and went on to individually score about 45pts. I have to admit to some feelings of frustration and pointlessness as hole after hole our 21 handicapper blasted his ball down the middle of the fairway and then popped it on or around the green.  Ah well.  At least we hung on grimly and only lost on 17th
		
Click to expand...

Now you know how we felt at Camberley Heath


----------



## jim8flog (May 3, 2022)

I played yesterday and played with an old set of heads which I re-shafted last week.
I had forgotten just how good they can be and shot a sub 80 round, only my second in the last year.

Could have even had been better as one or too putts missed due to  the current state of the greens after the spring renovation programme and very little rain. 

Had to stop myself once or twice from bending down to clean the ball with winter rules ending on Sunday.


----------



## jim8flog (May 3, 2022)

Liam_x7 said:



			Haven’t been on here for a few years but I have kept all my scorecards from June till September last year and then started again in March this year.
Submitted all the cards and got an official handicap of 36 today.

.
		
Click to expand...

 That had me 'reaching for the rule book'

Prior to the WHS (from memory) such scores would not have been acceptable for initial handicap as being too old.


----------



## Crow (May 3, 2022)

Went for a quick practice and scored a 2 over par 38 for the front 9 so thought I'd play the back 9 and see what I could score. big mistake! 

Par, bogey, triple, quad, par, sextuple  bogey, bogey, par for a back 9 of 52 and a total of 90 gross. 

Because of the massive numbers though I still scored 35 Stableford.

(For those interested, the sextuple was an 11 on a par 5. Poor tee shot to edge of water hazard, chop out, try and leather a 3 iron but top it, 5 iron to greenside bunker, two to get out but still not on the green, duffed chip 3 inches, chip on and 3 putts, simple!)


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 3, 2022)

Actually played Sunday, but only back on the forum today. Re-visited my old club (Willow Valley in West Yorks), we just played the par 3 course - it was fun and I played OK with some old cobbled together clubs out of my brothers shed, but the highlight was seeing some old mates who I haven't seen for over 3 years. Had a chat with one guy who's son was about 14 when I was last there - and winning a lot of the prizes. He's off +2 now, be interesting to see if he can carve a career in the game.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (May 3, 2022)

Played for the first time in 6 weeks as have been going to the range to improve from the tee. Shot 100 on the nose and it was almost the reverse of a standard round for me, solid off the tee (and by that I mean all drives bar one were in play, hooray!) but completely pap everywhere else. long and short irons, short game, putting, you name it.......that'll teach me for focusing in on one aspect of the game to the neglect of everything else. 

If only I could put it all together......


----------



## Boomy (May 3, 2022)

Played Formby ⛳️ today. Played off yellows, slope rating 142. Course layout fantastic, some really aesthetically pleasing holes, lots of bunkers, real accuracy needed and a handful of blind shots.. 👌🏻 Not all good though, the greens were nothing short of dreadful - slow, inconsistent and unpredictable. Desperately needing a trim and rolled. All 4 of us struggled to get any consistency going, you had to wallow the ball that hard to reach the hole the putting line was pretty irrelevant 😖 really spoiled the day. Scraped 35 points with 6 x 3 putts 😖


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2022)

Just went out for 9 holes with the wife after work, at my club. Bogeyed the first three, but after that, suddenly everything was on point. Drives were big (for me) and dead straight. Irons and wedges hitting the greens. Even putting was decent. Managed a birdie on the 400 yard 7th by holing an 8 iron chip & run. We skipped 8th & 9th as they're par 5s and played the 10th & 11th instead - ultimately I ended up shooting 3 over par for the holes played - one birdie, four pars, four bogeys. Where the hell was this form in the medal on Saturday!? Bah!

Used a found TM Tour Response ball for some of the holes and really liked it, seemed to play quite similar to the Bridgestones I normally use, so one to consider.

My wife unfortunately didn't have one of her best days. She couldn't get the consistency, and once she duffs a couple she tries to hit it harder and starts swaying too much. Only 9 points for her sadly. But we had a lovely late afternoon in the sun anyway. Followed by a drink and a lady member once again hounding my wife to join the club. Happens every time.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 3, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Played Formby ⛳️ today. Played off yellows, slope rating 142. Course layout fantastic, some really aesthetically pleasing holes, lots of bunkers, real accuracy needed and a handful of blind shots.. 👌🏻 Not all good though, the greens were nothing short of dreadful - slow, inconsistent and unpredictable. Desperately needing a trim and rolled. All 4 of us struggled to get any consistency going, you had to wallow the ball that hard to reach the hole the putting line was pretty irrelevant 😖 really spoiled the day. Scraped 35 points with 6 x 3 putts 😖
		
Click to expand...

Spoiled by putting on Silloth greens ever week


----------



## Boomy (May 3, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Spoiled by putting on Silloth greens ever week 

Click to expand...

We certainly are 😊 These today however we’re even dreadful compared to Penrith’s yesterdays 😖


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 4, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Played Formby ⛳️ today. Played off yellows, slope rating 142. Course layout fantastic, some really aesthetically pleasing holes, lots of bunkers, real accuracy needed and a handful of blind shots.. 👌🏻 Not all good though, the greens were nothing short of dreadful - slow, inconsistent and unpredictable. Desperately needing a trim and rolled. All 4 of us struggled to get any consistency going, you had to wallow the ball that hard to reach the hole the putting line was pretty irrelevant 😖 really spoiled the day. Scraped 35 points with 6 x 3 putts 😖
		
Click to expand...

I think there's  few courses struggling with the greens at the moment - was chatting to somebody at my old spot on Sunday who said they were like Broccoli. The greens could always be a bit off there at this time of the year, but you would expect better at Formby I guess. 
The fella I was speaking to was saying his son had struggled with the putter - which when you are off +2, isn't ideal.


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



*I think there's  few courses struggling with the greens at the moment *- was chatting to somebody at my old spot on Sunday who said they were like Broccoli. The greens could always be a bit off there at this time of the year, but you would expect better at Formby I guess.
The fella I was speaking to was saying his son had struggled with the putter - which when you are off +2, isn't ideal.
		
Click to expand...

We certainly are.
It's been very cold overnight for quite a while now, added the fact that there's been no rainfall which means the greens are taking far longer to recover from their routine maintenance than they usually do.


----------



## Imurg (May 4, 2022)

Midweek Stableford today...35 points off my new index
Unlucky bounce for a double on 9 otherwise steady going out..
Started the back 9 well and barely put a foot wrong coming home with 20 points to be leader in the clubhouse - ok, there's only 3 other scores in but....just been overtaken..no surprise..
And I've gone and got myself cut..again...down to 5.3 and I lose my 7th shot on the hardest hole on the course..deep joy.


----------



## upsidedown (May 4, 2022)

Delayed trip to Woodhall due to you know what . Hotchkin on Monday , then Bracken yesterday and trip over to Seacroft today . With HiD and with best friends , played 4BBB and halved on Monday with birdie on 18th, was one up yesterday and they halved with 5 for 3 (2 shots) on the last and today one up again and  halved again with their 4 for 3 on the last , only fair at it was to celebrate their 42 wedding anniversary . Seacroft fairways desperately need some rain but best greens of the trip .
Also went to Bomber Command Memorial https://internationalbcc.co.uk/ , very good, Dad served in WW2 at Coningsby so always good to be over here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			We certainly are.
It's been very cold overnight for quite a while now, added the fact that there's been no rainfall which means the greens are taking far longer to recover from their routine maintenance than they usually do.
		
Click to expand...

Our greens have been poor and have suffered a number of bare patches which the greens team have struggled to deal with. They are getting better but there are still patches and the club have admitted it will take longer to come back than envisaged. You simply have to accept the staff know what they are doing and hope mother nature starts to play ball


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			We certainly are.
It's been very cold overnight for quite a while now, added the fact that there's been no rainfall which means the greens are taking far longer to recover from their routine maintenance than they usually do.
		
Click to expand...

Heavy rain early evening today down Surrey/Hants borders…at last…first for a good long while and as you say it’s been cold overnights.  The grass needs it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Midweek Stableford today...35 points off my new index
Unlucky bounce for a double on 9 otherwise steady going out..
Started the back 9 well and barely put a foot wrong coming home with 20 points to be leader in the clubhouse - ok, there's only 3 other scores in but....just been overtaken..no surprise..
And I've gone and got myself cut..again...down to 5.3 and I lose my 7th shot on the hardest hole on the course..deep joy.
		
Click to expand...

Good work on the cut


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 4, 2022)

Busy day today. 4BBB at Old Padeswood where we came in with 37 points. Greens were very, very slow and struggled to get the ball any where near the hole. Back home afterwards for the 9 hole social and scored 17 points. Early start tomorrow, first out in Seniors 4BBB open comp at Ringway.


----------



## louise_a (May 4, 2022)

played at Hesketh today in the lancs senior ladies championship, the weather was shocking with standing water on a lot of greens, I hit the ball well but could not sort out the pace of the greens and took 43 putts including 2 4 putts born out of frustration. at yet another possible 3 putt


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 4, 2022)

Played at Moor Park today in a club friendly match. What an incredible clubhouse they have!







Lost my 4BBB match. 4 up through 10... I shot +3 (off 5) with my own ball through the final 8 holes, and we lost 6 of them. Handicap matchplay is fun  They shot -7 net through the final 8 holes. I also birdied stroke index 1 on the front 9, for a half... However, great day out and an enjoyable enough golf course.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Our greens have been poor and have suffered a number of bare patches which the greens team have struggled to deal with. They are getting better but there are still patches and the club have admitted it will take longer to come back than envisaged. You simply have to accept the staff know what they are doing and hope mother nature starts to play ball
		
Click to expand...

Ours are poor atm.
Cold nights have the grass not growing at any rate.
Seed heads just starting to show so the should be ok in a fortnight.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I think there's  few courses struggling with the greens at the moment - was chatting to somebody at my old spot on Sunday who said they were like Broccoli. The greens could always be a bit off there at this time of the year, but you would expect better at Formby I guess.
The fella I was speaking to was saying his son had struggled with the putter - which when you are off +2, isn't ideal.
		
Click to expand...

Most of our low men are struggling with the greens.
We all hit bad shots but getting up and down atm is very difficult.
The chipping is worst you just don’t know how it’s going to react when it lands.

My game is shocking atm I am all over the place just no part of my game is working.
But will get a long rest soon as I am having surgery on my wrist.


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

Played in the monthly medal last night and the poor form continues. Shot 83 for a net 76 so not great. Had one of those S words on a par 3 but managed to compose myself and hit a good tee shot and salvage a double.

There were some bright spots though that make me think a good round isn't far away. I gave myself 5 really good looks at birdie and managed to convert 2 of them. I seem to have sorted my driving towards the end as I hit 5 good drives in a row at then end. I'm not missing from 3 feet and in still, 4 rounds now without missing a really short one. Short and mid irons were excellent, stuffed a few really close. Need to work on long irons and medium range putting (5-10 foot area) as I only made 3 of 9 last night.

Oh, and I need to get rid of the chunks. Had 5 of them with long irons/hybrids that are killing me right now.

edit: on the greens discussion, ours are good just now on the whole. We hosted a county event a couple of weekends ago and they have been good since. The only poor ones are the 2 that got re-laid over the winter, they are quite bumpy, patchy and the drainage lines haven't settled down yet.


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2022)

Exceedingly average performance today.....10 over...
Dropped a good score out of my 20 so the Index is up to 5.8...and I get my shot back on the hardest ho,e on the course...which, of course, I parred today..
8 bogeys and 2 doubles today, only offset by 2 birdies...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 5, 2022)

Hitting the ball poorly at the moment and chipping and putting are dreadful.

More of a concern is my negative mindset on the course.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 5, 2022)

Seniors 4BBB at Ringway today. Partner and I started well and after 9 holes we had 23 points and had won 4 golf balls for a hole in two. That's when the wheels came off and we only managed another 18 points on the back 9. First time that any of us had played the course and although not long, there were a lot of dog legs to tempt the big hitters on the par fours. The greens need a few more weeks to fully recover from the winter work but they were ok.


----------



## AliMc (May 5, 2022)

Played poorly today in medal, just didn't get going after a poor start again, 4 over after 4, eventually knocked it round in 82 which tbh wasn't too bad considering the quality of my ball striking


----------



## BiMGuy (May 5, 2022)

Played at Ramsey last night after a torrential downpour. 

The course is in pretty good condition overall. However, the tees were like playing from the semi rough and the greens were soft like a sponge pudding, and possibly the slowest greens I’ve putted on for a number of years.

Got stuck behind a 4 ball for a few holes who didn’t look like they wanted to let me through but eventually did. Then caught up with a 5 ball 🤷🏼‍♂️ Who thankfully let me through pretty quickly. 

Shot 85, which seems to be my number at the minute, despite feeling like I’m playing well I keep throwing in 2 or 3 doubles and a couple of other silly errors in which is turning a round in the 70s into a round in the mid 80s.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 5, 2022)

Played in a Seniors Open betterball comp today. My next-door neighbour (not a forum member) and @doublebogey7 just happen to be members at the same club.
I partnered my neighbour and @Crow partnered @doublebogey7 and we all played together. "Seniors" today meant over-55, so we were up against some whippersnappers.
My partner made two net eagles and one nett birdie on the front nine. We hung on to this success and finished 7-under. It was a medal not stableford.
We were standing at 3rd place as we set off for home. Only a few more pairs were yet to finish.
Other pair did not fare so well, but were well up in the bottom half of the field - a bit like LCFC. 
Lovely weather, great company and I was chauffeured there and back as well.  Life's great.


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Played in a Seniors Open betterball comp today. My next-door neighbour (not a forum member) and @doublebogey7 just happen to be members at the same club.
I partnered my neighbour and @Crow partnered @doublebogey7 and we all played together. "Seniors" today meant over-55, so we were up against some whippersnappers.
My partner made two net eagles and one nett birdie on the front nine. We hung on to this success and finished 7-under. It was a medal not stableford.
We were standing at 3rd place as we set off for home. Only a few more pairs were yet to finish.
Other pair did not fare so well, but were well up in the bottom half of the field - a bit like LCFC.
Lovely weather, great company and I was chauffeured there and back as well.  Life's great.
		
Click to expand...

Modesty obviously prevents you from mentioning your own birdies, you both played great. (And I see that the results are in and you came 3rd!)
And you flatter us by saying we were well up in the bottom half!
A very enjoyable day.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 5, 2022)

Managed a bit of late evening golf tonight, got through 10 holes before running out of light. The sprinklers had been turned on the greens, so didn’t do much putting but was striking the ball really well and was never in trouble. 

I watched a TXG video on compressing iron shots with Mac Boucher (I think that’s his name)yesterday, which tied in really well with a wedge lesson I had last week. Ball striking with the irons was as good as I can remember it. Feels like a really low round is coming.

Score would have been about +2, but highlight was in our 3rd hole. Hit a good drive, easy lay up to leave an 8 iron in and stuck it to 2 feet for a tap in birdie. It got a “great shot” from the dog walker walking up the hole with me and a clap from the green keeper who was turning the sprinklers on and waved me to play up whilst he was stood on the green.


----------



## louise_a (May 5, 2022)

a Medal comp for me today, my long game has never been better, I was withing 10 yards of every green in regulation, but then the trouble started, 3 thinned chips resulted in 2 doubles and a treble (ended up under a bush) on one hole I took 3 from a greenside bunker (in fairness the first 2 were from terrible lies) and also I had 4 3 putts when I misjudged uphill putts.
I went round in 89 but there was a good 10 dropped shots, very frustrating as chipping and putting is what i concentrate on at lessons. 
Lost one of my best 8 so it looks like a 0.2 increase, but I go again tomorrow


----------



## Lump (May 5, 2022)

4th round with the new bats. 
Driver 👌
Fairway 👌
223 irons 👌
221 irons 😐 Need to middle them to get feedback. Don’t have a clue where I’m hitting them on the face yet. Work required.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2022)

Played four hole loop after practice. Not taking what is working well on the range to the course. Big pairs event Sunday so need to up my game


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2022)

Currently sitting in the car park at West Surrey GC ready for my 9.26 tee off in the Veterans Open. 
Completely forgot that I'd put my name down for it, as it was over subscribed and I didn't think anymore about it. Got an email from the secretary on Wednesday to say there was a space free, so as I was off today anyway, I thought " why not".
Not played here before so looking forward to it. Only my second game since last October, so anything could happen... 🙏🙏🙏😱😱🤣🤣


----------



## Jensen (May 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Played four hole loop after practice. Not taking what is working well on the range to the course. Big pairs event Sunday so need to up my game
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a mental issue, not committing and trusting what you’re doing on the range


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2022)

As they say in France... Bolleaux.
🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2022)

After last week's win in the vets greensomes final we played the foursomes final this morning

So we had to give 9 shots with one of the other pair playing off 30 and the other 21. Neither player barely missed a fairway, they chipped and putted pretty ok, we were longer off the tee and played pretty damn good, I sank a few longish putts too. We got to the 18th all square and we cocked up on putt and lost the match. 

Getting to the 18th all square suggest that the handicaps were right I know, but should any man who can hit a driver straight, an iron straight, chip and putt well be playing off 30?


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2022)

Another averagely average round...level 2s after 16and then bogeyed the last 2 for 34 points....
Seem to have developed a putting issue.
Defensive putts - 20 plus feet where I'm trying to not 3 putt - are fine, normally ending up within inches of the hole..simple 2 putt
Attacking putts - 10 feet or less and im just not getting the ball to the hole...simple 2 putt but need to turn a couple of them into 1 putts....
Still...feeling a bit Meh about 34 points and 80 shots says something...😋


----------



## patricks148 (May 6, 2022)

Senior open at nairn today, forcaste was good for today but woke up to lashing rain. Had an absolute shocker, 47 (12 over) out, with 3 lost balls off the tee. Two 7s and an 8, must have had at least 5 horse shoe  lip outs and was told by my two pp not  buy a lottery ticket today. Much better on the back 9,  level par with two birdies and two bogeys. Good chance of a handicap increase as this will knock another one of my good scores off.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 6, 2022)

9 hole stableford comp this morning, definitely a case of what could have been. Started great, 12 points for the first 5 holes, and could have been even better with a couple of putts which shaved the hole.

Then the 2 par 5s tripped me, just like they did last Saturday. Bad drive on the 6th and awful iron shot on the 7th saw me take a 7 for 1 point on both holes. 

Ended up on 18, 20 was winning when I left the club


----------



## Crow (May 6, 2022)

Seniors Stableford comp today, birdied the first for a nice start but putting let me down in the end, I can think of at least 5 putts of 3 or 4 feet that I missed, 1 or even 2 misses wouldn't have been too bad but 5!
Finished on 34 points to equal my worst scoring score, felt like a cut was in the offing after turning on 19 points.


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			As they say in France... Bolleaux.
🥺🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

How was the course?


----------



## louise_a (May 6, 2022)

Third competition in 3 days today and a new low point for me, playing in a county competition and once again I mostly hit the ball really well but my pace putting was shocking I had 3 four putts! plus a few 3 putts as well, I just seem to be getting worse at putting despite lesson and practice, I really am at a loss about what to do to improve it.

Even worse though was on a blind dogleg hole where there was a spotter, I got told that she hadnt seen my drive but had heard the ball hit some trees. So we all went down to look for in the trees and there was no sign of it and so I had to go back to the tee and re-tee after I had played my next shot I found my original ball which was in the rough on the opposite side of the fairway and about 50 yds from where we had been looking for it.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 6, 2022)

Swindle today. Another good round but not amongst the money again. Five bogeys offset by four birdies, two of them on two of my three shot holes. Only made a par on the other one. 11 points on  three holes, 38 total.  Bandit territory 😂 The course is in great condition and bodes well for tomorrow’s medal.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Third competition in 3 days today and a new low point for me, playing in a county competition and once again I mostly hit the ball really well but my pace putting was shocking I had 3 four putts! plus a few 3 putts as well, I just seem to be getting worse at putting despite lesson and practice, I really am at a loss about what to do to improve it.

Even worse though was on a blind dogleg hole where there was a spotter, I got told that she hadnt seen my drive but had heard the ball hit some trees. So we all went down to look for in the trees and there was no sign of it and so I had to go back to the tee and re-tee after I had played my next shot I found my original ball which was in the rough on the opposite side of the fairway and about 50 yds from where we had been looking for it.
		
Click to expand...

When all else fails....buy a new putter..you know it makes sense


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2022)

Played 4BBB Open at Taunton and Pickeridge today... Couldn't fathom the green speeds at all!    Definitely a place where local knowledge is worth 6 shots, lots of bumps and lumps on the fairways.

Nice people, nice food after,  great pasties in half way house!!  

36 points wasn't a great return, but had fun.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2022)

Slime said:



			How was the course?
		
Click to expand...

Really nice. Some strong holes, especially on the front. Only thing that I didn't like was that all the par 3's were more or less the same yardage. We played off the yellows, so they might be different off the whites, but as I say, they were all around the 150 mark and all looked similar.


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2022)

I finished on 29 points. Bearing in mind that was only my 2nd round since last October, I don't think I did too badly, but lack of playing = lack of consistency.
Driving was inconsistent on the first few holes, cost me dearly. Then I got that together and started putting some nice(ish) ones out there, but then the irons left the party.
A good drive followed by a massive push right does not lead to great scoring.
I putted quite well, only three jabbing once, but my 14 points on the front 9, with three blobs, isn't good enough.
Should quite easily have had 20 points or so.

There was a 5 handicapper playing who only had 21 points so imagine how he must have felt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2022)

Monthly Stableford- 4 birdies , 3 bogeys for 38 points

Might be enough to get into the top 10 in the division


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2022)

Front 9, 19 points. Drove straight, solid second shots, chipped and putted very nicely. 

Back 9, 13 points 🤪. The odd bad shot, a couple of bad bits of course management, one choked putt 🙄. What could have been.........

Very enjoyable still. Learning more about the course each time. Plotting your way around certain holes is very much the order of the day. Being on the right side of the fairway, right side of the hole, it's all quite important there.


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2022)

Another shocker🤣


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 7, 2022)

... I made friends with lots of squirrels. Didn't lose my ball though. 30 points in the comp - garbage. Double bogey, zero, on the first. No doubles and no birdies the rest. Steady garbage.


----------



## Bratty (May 7, 2022)

Monthly medal, admittedly off yellows owing to tee work, but was level par after 12 holes: 1 birdie, 10 pars, 1 bogey. Then got to the 13th, 167yd par 3. 8 shots later, I'm walking to the 14th tee wondering what had happened! Finished the round on 85, 36 out, 49 back. God I love golf!


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Monthly medal, admittedly off yellows owing to tee work, but was level par after 12 holes: 1 birdie, 10 pars, 1 bogey. Then got to the 13th, 167yd par 3. 8 shots later, I'm walking to the 14th tee *wondering what had happened!* Finished the round on 85, 36 out, 49 back. God I love golf!
		
Click to expand...

So are we ............................. so spill!


----------



## Bratty (May 7, 2022)

Slime said:



			So are we ............................. so spill!
		
Click to expand...

As you asked:
167 yard downhill par 3. Hoicked it left into the bundoo GUR, got a free drop, but went into a divot. Facing a very uphill pitch to the green, I chunked it into another GUR, free drop... into another divot. Duffed out, duffed into bunker, out of bunker and three putt! Went to my head and that was it. Wasn't raging or angry, but just threw me. Gutted.
I recovered a few holes and then had a shocker on the 18th too!
Still, knocked to an 82 for hcap purposes, so hopefully a small cut coming.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2022)

Bratty said:



			As you asked:
167 yard downhill par 3. Hoicked it left into the bundoo GUR, got a free drop, but went into a divot. Facing a very uphill pitch to the green, I chunked it into another GUR, free drop... into another divot. Duffed out, duffed into bunker, out of bunker and three putt! Went to my head and that was it. Wasn't raging or angry, but just threw me. Gutted.
I recovered a few holes and then had a shocker on the 18th too!
Still, knocked to an 82 for hcap purposes, so hopefully a small cut coming.
		
Click to expand...

 You do know you don't have to drop into a divot  ?


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2022)

richart said:



			You do know you don't have to drop into a divot  ?

Click to expand...

He did it twice 🤣🤣🤣

At least he didn’t blow up 18 and let his partner down


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2022)

The three of us decided to put cards in today, just playing off the yellows - my mate needed one more card in to meet the requirements of the betterball comp we've entered, so we thought we might as well all do it. Long story short - I played a blinder. We started on the 8th, and with one hole to go I'd managed one birdie, eight pars and eight bogeys, and then annoyingly triple bogeyed the last (7th) after tugging my drive left of the trees. Still shot 78, equalling my best, from a month or so back. Putted really well for a change which is what made the difference. Score diff of 12.1, and the one being pushed out will be a 16.1, so God knows how this system works but I imagine I'll be getting cut at least to 14. And about time too really. Lovely stuff!


----------



## Foxholer (May 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			The three off us decided to put cards in today, just playing off the yellows - my mate needed one more card in to meet the requirements of the betterball comp we're entered, so we thought we might as well all do it. Long story short - I played a blinder. We started on the 8th, and with one hole to go I'd managed one birdie, eight pars and eight bogeys, and then annoyingly triple bogeyed the last (7th) after tugging my drive left of the trees. Still shot 78, equalling my best, from a month or so back. Putted really well for a change which is what made the difference. Score diff of 12.1, and the one being pushed out will be a 16.1, so God knows how this system works but I imagine I'll be getting cut at least to 14. And about time too really. Lovely stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Well played (except the last)! Reduction should be 0.5  (16.1 - 12.1)/8.


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Well played (except the last)! Reduction should be 0.5  (16 - 12)/8.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, would be annoying as that leaves me on 14.5. 😂


----------



## Bdill93 (May 7, 2022)

Stroke play this morning, all going well besides a double bogey on the par 3 third. Get to the 13th, make a quad bogey 8 after losing a ball in the bushes. Think to myself - no worries, just steady the ship again going forward. Bogey on the next.. okay, it’s going to be okay! 8 (quad) again on the next. Bogey, double and par to finish. 16 shots over 2 par 4’s.. card killer 😂


----------



## Bratty (May 7, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Stroke play this morning, all going well besides a double bogey on the par 3 third. Get to the 13th, make a quad bogey 8 after losing a ball in the bushes. Think to myself - no worries, just steady the ship again going forward. Bogey on the next.. okay, it’s going to be okay! 8 (quad) again on the next. Bogey, double and par to finish. 16 shots over 2 par 4’s.. card killer 😂
		
Click to expand...

Wait. You got an 8 on the 13th hole today too? Weird! Anyone else want to join our really rubbish club? 😆


----------



## Yorkhacker (May 7, 2022)

Gutted! Played really well for 16 holes in a board competition today. Kept it together but cracked at the end to finish with 2 double bogeys for a net 73. Would probably been top 10 with a bogey birdie finish, which is normal for me. Will have to console myself with a share of the 2s pot.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hmm, would be annoying as that leaves me on 14.5. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Why annoying? We’re you expecting/hoping it to be lower or is 14.5 losing/gaining you a shot on your course?


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2022)

Suffice to say I chased a white ball around d a field while Fragger chased a yellow or red one......
Thats it
Thats the post....


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Why annoying? We’re you expecting/hoping it to be lower or is 14.5 losing/gaining you a shot on your course?
		
Click to expand...

I just meant because 14.5 is still 15 when you round up, lol. Ideally wanted to get down a shot at least. I'm still not used to the new system really since I've not put loads of cards in. Old system you could drop a shot easily on a good round, clearly it's not that easy now.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just meant because 14.5 is still 15 when you round up, lol. Ideally wanted to get down a shot at least. I'm still not used to the new system really since I've not put loads of cards in. Old system you could drop a shot easily on a good round, clearly it's not that easy now.
		
Click to expand...

But 14.5 wouldn’t nessecarily round up to 15 when working out course handicap. I’m also off 14.5 after getting cut last week.

I find the new system pretty easy to understand, but then I didn’t ever use the old system so didn’t have to change how I look at it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			But 14.5 wouldn’t nessecarily round up to 15 when working out course handicap. I’m also off 14.5 after getting cut last week.

I find the new system pretty easy to understand, but then I didn’t ever use the old system so didn’t have to change how I look at it.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I'm just being silly. But when people ask what my handicap is I usually round up to the nearest whole number that's all, so in my mind 14.5 is still 15. 😬


----------



## DaveR (May 7, 2022)

Anyone want to buy a set of clubs? Bottom grooves badly worn, sweet spot pristine?

Call 1-800-IAMPANTS


----------



## Jason.H (May 8, 2022)

Visited a few bunkers. Strangely I can go 3/4 rounds without going in the sand then the 1st monthly medal and I’m in around 6 bunkers during the round.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just meant because 14.5 is still 15 when you round up, lol. Ideally wanted to get down a shot at least. I'm still not used to the new system really since I've not put loads of cards in. Old system you could drop a shot easily on a good round, clearly it's not that easy now.
		
Click to expand...

I like the new system. It just seems weird sometimes after using the old system for years and years. I played yesterday and was bang on my handicap. However, even though the differential became one of my counting scores it did not beat the one that was dropping off. The lost score was also my best counting score so I went up 0.4. I think this is the bit that some don’t understand. I’m not saying that you personally don’t understand the new system, but there are people I know that don’t.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 8, 2022)

Managed to get out for 15 holes after the littlun had gone down (I know, a wild Saturday night).

Started off awfully, 8 over through 5 with 2 lost balls.

On the 6th I decided to stop taking so much time over my shots as whenever I hit a provisional I just tee it up and hit it and, as everyone knows, they're always perfect.

Completely changed my game. Drives were straight down the middle and the rest of the game followed suit, went level par through the next 5 holes before dropping a few coming down the last few whilst chasing the sunset.

Need to work on my yardages again I think though, sent a couple of wedges through the back and spent ages looking for a ball I'd hit with my 5 iron and found it about 20 yards further than I'd have expected.

Course is in much better nick now its started growing and kt was nice to see the rough grown out a bit. Although i didn't appreciate it so much when I was trying to rush round 😂


----------



## Springveldt (May 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Front 9, 19 points. Drove straight, solid second shots, chipped and putted very nicely.

Back 9, 13 points 🤪. The odd bad shot, a couple of bad bits of course management, one choked putt 🙄. What could have been.........

Very enjoyable still. Learning more about the course each time. Plotting your way around certain holes is very much the order of the day. Being on the right side of the fairway, right side of the hole, it's all quite important there.
		
Click to expand...

If it make you feel better the wind was out the east yesterday which makes the back 9 play easier. 😛
Best gross only being 73 would suggest that the course was playing tough yesterday for some reason. 

I played slightly better, shot 81 for 32 points and managed to not lose a ball which was a bonus. Feeling much more confident with my driver again but my chipping and especially my lag putting were poor yesterday. Left too many 4-6 footers which finally caught up with me. 

2 poor double bogies as well, just some slack shots.

Overall I’m in a much more positive place than last week.


----------



## Wilson (May 8, 2022)

I threw away a good score today, +3 going out, including a double bogey after a bad club selection. I drive it just short of our 10th green, and then took 4 to get down 🤦‍♂️ 4 to get down at the par 5 12th from 60 yards, and then three in the bunker on 15 just summed it up. 81 overall, long game in good shape, I just need to sort the chipping & pitching.


----------



## Jason.H (May 8, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Wait. You got an 8 on the 13th hole today too? Weird! Anyone else want to join our really rubbish club? 😆
		
Click to expand...

I had a double on our 13th and a triple on the 15th. Still a good round with net 67 stokeplay. Oh and a sneaky 2.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 8, 2022)

Today I walked around the course, pushing my clubs and occasionally did something that resembled a golf swing.

What’s the saying? Golf is a good way to ruin a nice walk.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			If it make you feel better the wind was out the east yesterday which makes the back 9 play easier. 😛
Best gross only being 73 would suggest that the course was playing tough yesterday for some reason.

I played slightly better, shot 81 for 32 points and managed to not lose a ball which was a bonus. Feeling much more confident with my driver again but my chipping and especially my lag putting were poor yesterday. Left too many 4-6 footers which finally caught up with me.

2 poor double bogies as well, just some slack shots.

Overall I’m in a much more positive place than last week.
		
Click to expand...

The rain meant there wasn't much run, could that be it? I've scored better each time on the front 9 compared to the back. 2 points from the last 3 holes did for me yesterday 😥.

I need to play the back 9 more often to get comfortable on it. It's a shame you can't do 9 starting on the 10th, midweek after work for example, but the course is so busy that I don't see that being possible.

I know you are a low h/c so 81 might hurt but I'd snap your hand off for that 😆. Really enjoying the course though, plenty of thought required, in really good condition. It's a challenge but a fair one. That Braid character might know a thing or two about course design.


----------



## GG26 (May 8, 2022)

Unusually saw a gap in the booked times this morning, which enabled me to book last minute go out on my own with no one having started for the previous 40 mins.  When I got there the four ball due to go off after me had a drop out and they asked me to join them.  Had a very enjoyable round and the guys I joined were on a courtesy from the Leicestershire as there was a county comp at their place

I had the best round of iron striking that I’ve had in a couple of years and that bodes well for the best of the year.  Weather and company was great too.


----------



## Crow (May 8, 2022)

Stableford comp from the back tees, I felt a bit under the weather and it showed on my opening drive which I fatted about 10 yards, not even reaching the ladies tee. 

I lost 5 balls as well as playing a wrong ball so my score was never going to be anything to write home about but 22 points was dire, I was two places from bottom, felt knackered playing the last couple of holes.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The rain meant there wasn't much run, could that be it? I've scored better each time on the front 9 compared to the back. 2 points from the last 3 holes did for me yesterday 😥.

I need to play the back 9 more often to get comfortable on it. It's a shame you can't do 9 starting on the 10th, midweek after work for example, but the course is so busy that I don't see that being possible.

I know you are a low h/c so 81 might hurt but I'd snap your hand off for that 😆. Really enjoying the course though, plenty of thought required, in really good condition. It's a challenge but a fair one. That Braid character might know a thing or two about course design.
		
Click to expand...

The rule is you can cut in and play the back 9 as long as there is no-one on the 9th when you start.

Mid to late afternoons tend to be quiet, so you should be able to pick a time after work where you will be pretty much guaranteed to be ok. For example, looking at tomorrow, there are 9 tee times between 15.32 and 16.36 and only one is booked, so if you turned up at the 10th around 17.30/18.00, you should be fine.

It's also fine to turn up early morning and just play the back 9, as long as the you are off before the first booking reach the 9th, so any time before 8.30 would be ok.

The common consensus is the back 9 is harder, but I prefer it, and tend to play it better than the front 9, with the exception of the 17th which I always seem to struggle on, I either put my drive in the trees on the left, or my second in one of the greenside bunkers.


----------



## upsidedown (May 8, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Unusually saw a gap in the booked times this morning, which enabled me to book last minute go out on my own with no one having started for the previous 40 mins.  When I got there the four ball due to go off after me had a drop out and they asked me to join them.  Had a very enjoyable round and the guys I joined were on a courtesy from the Leicestershire as there was a county comp at their place

I had the best round of iron striking that I’ve had in a couple of years and that bodes well for the best of the year.  Weather and company was great too.
		
Click to expand...

Played The Leicestershire, practice round for the English Seniors amateur championship 😉. 
Played with 3 guys from Surrey and Dorset, top afternoon, roll on the 8.00 tee time as first out tomorrow 😁


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I like the new system. It just seems weird sometimes after using the old system for years and years. I played yesterday and was bang on my handicap. However, even though the differential became one of my counting scores it did not beat the one that was dropping off. The lost score was also my best counting score so I went up 0.4. I think this is the bit that some don’t understand. I’m not saying that you personally don’t understand the new system, but there are people I know that don’t.
		
Click to expand...

My mate scored 94, a 104 went off his record at the other end, and his handicap still went up by 0.1. I've given up trying to understand it.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My mate scored 94, a 104 went off his record at the other end, and his handicap still went up by 0.1. I've given up trying to understand it.
		
Click to expand...

It’s the differential that determines the index, not the gross scores.


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2022)

Went out with the wife today, played Uxbridge, a 12-hole course because it was quite near the pub we were meeting friends at afterwards. Was a mistake really, not a particularly enjoyable course. I hadn't played there for several years so I'd forgotten a lot of it, it was more hilly and challenging than I remembered, so my wife didn't enjoy it at all and I felt bad for suggesting it in the end. I played ok-ish I guess, I was 10 over par for 12 holes, which including a triple on the final hole - just like yesterday. An annoying habit to develop. Got a birdie and three pars. Don't think we'll hurry back there any time soon.


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			It’s the differential that determines the index, not the gross scores.
		
Click to expand...

I know but it still boggles my mind that a 104 at our old course could ever be rated better than a 94 at our current course. It was absolutely not ten shots harder, it makes no sense at all.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I know but it still boggles my mind that a 104 at our old course could ever be rated better than a 94 at our current course. It was absolutely not ten shots harder, it makes no sense at all.
		
Click to expand...

Was the 104 just his 20th score, or was it in his best 8?


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I know but it still boggles my mind that a 104 at our old course could ever be rated better than a 94 at our current course. It was absolutely not ten shots harder, it makes no sense at all.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. Our course slope is 133 off the back tees but is only just over 6000 yards off the back tees. Course is very tight and we have tiny greens. This slope is higher than the Nick at St Mellion. 🤣 I’ve yet to see any of my high handicap mates play to their handicap around St Mellion.


----------



## GG26 (May 8, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Played The Leicestershire, practice round for the English Seniors amateur championship 😉.
Played with 3 guys from Surrey and Dorset, top afternoon, roll on the 8.00 tee time as first out tomorrow 😁
		
Click to expand...

Play well tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Was the 104 just his 20th score, or was it in his best 8?
		
Click to expand...

It was both. Score diff 28.2 (PCC 3 which has obviously skewed it), yesterday's 94 rated score diff 28.6 (PCC 0). It was a 39 point round for him and he still went up, ha. I just find it bizarre. As I say, I've given up. No wonder people are complaining about high handicap bandits everywhere. 😂


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2022)

Last weekend, searching for swing but mental game on point - kept a double bogey off the card. Today, swinging better  - despite 2 doubles am standing on 16th tee, 3 bogeys to finish would be on handicap. Bogey 16, 3 jabs after a cautious approach. 17 had the mental lapse - punch down the fairway was the shot but went to go over the corner of the tree. Reload, punch, lip out for 7 (long par 4). 18th tee still in the mist, first bad tee shot of the day. Reload, finish with another 7 (par 5).
Yep, still stewing


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2022)

Why does it always take me 9 holes to warm up 🙈
Front 9, played awful, 11 points.
Back 9, played solid golf, 20 points 
🤔


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Why does it always take me 9 holes to warm up 🙈
Front 9, played awful, 11 points.
Back 9, played solid golf, 20 points
🤔
		
Click to expand...

Go to the driving range before your round. That way you can be excellent on the front 9 and awful on the back 9 when you're knackered instead.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 9, 2022)

Game of two halfs on Saturday. Front 9 I couldn’t make anything resembling solid contact, but putted well. Only one par for a total of 45 horrible shots. 

Somewhere between the 9th green and 10th tee my swing made an appearance. However, the greens on the back 9 hadn’t been cut so were markedly slower than the front 9, which I couldn’t get to grips with. 

41 shots on the back 9 for another very frustrating score in the mid 80s.

I think it’s time to try full implementation of DECADE to see if that helps lower my scores.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Go to the driving range before your round. That way you can be excellent on the front 9 and awful on the back 9 when you're knackered instead. 

Click to expand...

😂
I don’t really practice and hate going to the range so maybe that’s my problem 😬


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			😂
I don’t really practice and hate going to the range so maybe that’s my problem 😬
		
Click to expand...

Same here really. I sometimes get to the club early to try and warm up in the nets, but even that only lasts 5 minutes before I get bored.


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Played The Leicestershire, practice round for the English Seniors amateur championship 😉.
Played with 3 guys from Surrey and Dorset, top afternoon, roll on the 8.00 tee time as first out tomorrow 😁
		
Click to expand...

Well that went well 🙄😜😅
Well if golf was the game where whoever got the ball closest to the hole without it dropping I'd be brilliant, had 6 taps in from less than 4 inches, in fairness only one was for birdie and rest were for pars.
Not bottom and we go again tomorrow. 😜😁


----------



## Wilson (May 9, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Game of two halfs on Saturday. Front 9 I couldn’t make anything resembling solid contact, but putted well. Only one par for a total of 45 horrible shots.

Somewhere between the 9th green and 10th tee my swing made an appearance. However, the greens on the back 9 hadn’t been cut so were markedly slower than the front 9, which I couldn’t get to grips with.

41 shots on the back 9 for another very frustrating score in the mid 80s.

I think it’s time to try full implementation of DECADE to see if that helps lower my scores.
		
Click to expand...

Would be interesting to hear your thoughts on DECADE, once you've used it fully.


----------



## AliMc (May 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Same here really. I sometimes get to the club early to try and warm up in the nets, but even that only lasts 5 minutes before I get bored. 

Click to expand...

That's me too, on the very rare occasion that I get to the course to give me time to practice I tend to hit a few balls at the net then get bored, much better to time the arrival to perfection, a couple of putts, couple of swings with the driver then tee it up and generally knock it down the middle


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

AliMc said:



			That's me too, on the very rare occasion that I get to the course to give me time to practice I tend to hit a few balls at the net then get bored, much better to time the arrival to perfection, a couple of putts, couple of swings with the driver then tee it up and generally knock it down the middle
		
Click to expand...

If I bother at all, my net warm-up is a couple of 8 irons, a couple of half-swing pitch shots, then 5 or 6 hits with the club I use on the first tee (usually hybrid or 7 wood). That's all I can get in before boredom hits. Last week I did spend a fair bit longer on the putting green though, and I actually putted really well on my round for once - so maybe there's something in that.   Nah, probably coincidence.


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2022)

Nice 2 on the 13th.....
That's about it really......


----------



## GG26 (May 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Nice 2 on the 13th.....
That's about it really......
		
Click to expand...

Was that on the pirate adventure golf?


----------



## SatchFan (May 9, 2022)

Five birdies but still only scraped a 79.


----------



## AliMc (May 9, 2022)

2nd round of our gents 4bbb at sunny but very breezy Dunbar this evening, close h'caps one opponent getting 2 shots, looked ominous when they started birdie, birdie to go 2 up with shots to come at the 6th and 12th however we walked off the 13th one up, I birdied 17th to close out a 3&1 win


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 9, 2022)

Golf course looking outrageously good. Bonus pic of golf joggers in action 😬


----------



## Newtonuti (May 10, 2022)

Played the Forest of Arden, Arden course yesterday. Pukka condition and didn't shoot TOO bad, 34 points.


----------



## Junior (May 10, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Golf course looking outrageously good. Bonus pic of golf joggers in action 😬
		
Click to expand...

Nice , Where's that?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2022)

Poor weekend of golf. Out of sorts in the roll up on Saturday, not helped by a large amount of beer in the clubhouse on Friday. Pairs comp on Sunday (which I had won twice and fancied the hat-trick). New partner as my current one is still injured. Good guy but there was just no banter or spark and we never got anything going. Some good, some bad and finished well down the field. Lots of work to do around short game and ball striking


----------



## richart (May 10, 2022)

Junior said:



			Nice , Where's that?
		
Click to expand...

Hindhead. Ten minutes up the road from me.


----------



## DaveR (May 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Poor weekend of golf. Out of sorts in the roll up on Saturday, not helped by a large amount of beer in the clubhouse on Friday. Pairs comp on Sunday (which I had won twice and fancied the hat-trick). New partner as my current one is still injured. Good guy but there was just no banter or spark and we never got anything going. Some good, some bad and finished well down the field. Lots of work to do around short game and ball striking
		
Click to expand...

Hit the range dude and put some work in. You post pretty much the same thing every week. No pain no gain!


----------



## upsidedown (May 10, 2022)

Been at The Leicestershire for the last  3 days for the English Seniors Amateur Championship. 36 holes of stroke play then top 32 through to match play.

Shot 82 yesterday with 6 putts from less than 4 inches , although in fairness they weren't birdie putts, struggled getting up and down .
Lot tougher conditions today , with strong winds and greens quickening up through the day , off at 12.30 and played a lot better than yesterday and had another 82 to finish 82nd


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 10, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Been at The Leicestershire for the last  3 days for the English Seniors Amateur Championship. 36 holes of stroke play then top 32 through to match play.

Shot 82 yesterday with 6 putts from less than 4 inches , although in fairness they weren't birdie putts, struggled getting up and down .
Lot tougher conditions today , with strong winds and greens quickening up through the day , off at 12.30 and played a lot better than yesterday and had another 82 to finish 82nd 

Click to expand...

Just looked at the scores. Seems it was playing tough. After 36 holes, best score is +7. (par 70, CR 71.4)
 +15 for 32nd place to get in the matchplay.


----------



## upsidedown (May 10, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Just looked at the scores. Seems it was playing tough. After 36 holes, best score is +7. (par 70, CR 71.4)
+15 for 32nd place to get in the matchplay.
		
Click to expand...

Some seriously good players racked up some big numbers . Really enjoyed the 3 days , even if the golf was tough
https://www.englandgolf.org/senior-...yVT87Mis1LgMomR3gQjaBAIadS1zdZnChdutvi9ZjD1yI


----------



## IainP (May 10, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Been at The Leicestershire for the last  3 days for the English Seniors Amateur Championship. 36 holes of stroke play then top 32 through to match play.

Shot 82 yesterday with 6 putts from less than 4 inches , although in fairness they weren't birdie putts, struggled getting up and down .
Lot tougher conditions today , with strong winds and greens quickening up through the day , off at 12.30 and played a lot better than yesterday and had another 82 to finish 82nd 

Click to expand...

😁 I really hope you went for Chicken with Bamboo Shoots & Water Chestnuts later! 😉😄


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 10, 2022)

It was windy, very windy, and I didn't cope with it at all. 

Definitely need to spend some time at the range this week trying to get my distances sorted. I dont know if its the weather or more confidence in my swing but my wedges and irons are miles away at the moment, went through about 5 greens tonight where I really didn't expect to. I did the same last night when it was much more still as well.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 11, 2022)

Junior said:



			Nice , Where's that?
		
Click to expand...

Hindhead, Surrey


----------



## patricks148 (May 11, 2022)

A game with the boys this morning. Very windy out there at least 4 club. Hit it ok. 3 bogeys, I birdie the rest pars. After the way I've been playing happy with 2 over.  Didn't really hole anything over 8 feet, but sank all the short puts and chipped well. Course is in fantastic condition, prob the best it's been this time of year since I've been a member.


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2022)

I didn't play today as I think I may have drowned if I had....


----------



## Orikoru (May 11, 2022)

Weather has been really nice lately. Looks great for the next week as well. Of course, today was the day we had off work for a round at Stanmore, so it rained persistently for the entire day. Great stuff. 

Luckily the rain didn't phase me at all, as somehow I knocked a level par front nine! Unreal, the best golf I've ever played. One birdie, one bogey and seven pars. I just kept waiting for it to go wrong but I kept it going, recovery shots, up and downs, you name it. 

The back nine is a lot tougher than the front at Stanmore, but I still had no worse than bogey right up until the 17th, which is a 190 odd yard par 3, unfortunately I doubled it after a hooky tee shot and pitch that was well short. In the end I finished with a 7 over par 76. My new best round ever. And with a course handicap of 16 from the yellows, that's 45 points. 🤨 Pretty absurd. I don't know where it's come from but I'm playing the best golf of my life at the moment. I don't think anything has drastically changed, just more consistent shots and better putting - all coming together. I really REALLY hope it continues into my betterball match this Saturday. Especially as my partner shot 96 today so I may have to carry him somewhat. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Weather has been really nice lately. Looks great for the next week as well. Of course, today was the day we had off work for a round at Stanmore, so it rained persistently for the entire day. Great stuff.

Luckily the rain didn't phase me at all, as somehow I knocked a level par front nine! Unreal, the best golf I've ever played. One birdie, one bogey and seven pars. I just kept waiting for it to go wrong but I kept it going, recovery shots, up and downs, you name it.

The back nine is a lot tougher than the front at Stanmore, but I still had no worse than bogey right up until the 17th, which is a 190 odd yard par 3, unfortunately I doubled it after a hooky tee shot and pitch that was well short. In the end I finished with a 7 over par 76. My new best round ever. And with a course handicap of 16 from the yellows, that's 45 points. 🤨 Pretty absurd. I don't know where it's come from but I'm playing the best golf of my life at the moment. I don't think anything has drastically changed, just more consistent shots and better putting - all coming together. I really REALLY hope it continues into my betterball match this Saturday. Especially as my partner shot 96 today so I may have to carry him somewhat. 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting sir. A PB is always a good golfing day


----------



## BiMGuy (May 11, 2022)

Just the 9 holes tonight. Hoped to get 18 in but my god it was slow going.

Having found a ‘feeling’ on the back 9 on Saturday I was looking forward seeing if it would still be there.

And it was. 
Wedge to 10ft on 1. Lipped out
Wedge to 16ft on 2. Just missed
Missed the green on 3. But on the fat side. Not the best chip, but an easy bogie.
Wedge just long left on 5. But on the fat side. Easy up and down for par.
Easy par on 6. SI 1.
An inch short for birdie on 6 from 20ft.
Sandy par on 7 after an unlucky bounce. But on the fat side.
Birdie putt lipped out from 15ft on 8.
Hit the green with a 4iron on 9, but finished with a 3 putt from 50ft.

Hit 6 of 7 fairways and 6 GIR. 

Very happy with the ball striking. Spun a couple back and stopped a 5iron within a couple of ft. 

I tried to implement some of the DECADE principles, specifically when hitting approach shots, which is where I have really struggled recently. On first contact it appears to work.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 12, 2022)

Another case of feeling like I was playing alright in terms of ball striking etc but scoring terribly.

Not sure what it is really, I suspect its because I'm missing too many greens and my short game isn't quite good enough to rescue me much of the time, as a result I'm getting a lot of bogeys. Also my lag putting from distance was terrible, despite it improving towards the end of the round.

I feel like its in there somewhere ready to click and it has been exceptionally windy at our place this week. Hopefully I can get out soon on a calm day and see where I'm really at as at the moment it feels like my yardages are all over the shop, but I'm not sure how much of that is down to the wind or my confidence in my swing means I'm going after it a little more. I mean I carried my old bladed 6 iron 170 yards tonight in a crosswind which is unheard of for me.


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I tried to implement some of *the DECADE principles*, specifically when hitting approach shots, which is where I have really struggled recently. On first contact it appears to work.
		
Click to expand...

?
Please, tell me more.


----------



## Springveldt (May 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Weather has been really nice lately. Looks great for the next week as well. Of course, today was the day we had off work for a round at Stanmore, so it rained persistently for the entire day. Great stuff.

Luckily the rain didn't phase me at all, as somehow I knocked a level par front nine! Unreal, the best golf I've ever played. One birdie, one bogey and seven pars. I just kept waiting for it to go wrong but I kept it going, recovery shots, up and downs, you name it.

The back nine is a lot tougher than the front at Stanmore, but I still had no worse than bogey right up until the 17th, which is a 190 odd yard par 3, unfortunately I doubled it after a hooky tee shot and pitch that was well short. In the end I finished with a 7 over par 76. My new best round ever. And with a course handicap of 16 from the yellows, that's 45 points. 🤨 Pretty absurd. I don't know where it's come from but I'm playing the best golf of my life at the moment. I don't think anything has drastically changed, just more consistent shots and better putting - all coming together. I really REALLY hope it continues into my betterball match this Saturday. Especially as my partner shot 96 today so I may have to carry him somewhat. 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Probably all the extra golf you have been getting in with the missus.


----------



## Springveldt (May 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			?
Please, tell me more.
		
Click to expand...

It's a course management system that tries to give you the best odds on each shot and were you should be aiming for those odds. A lot of it is hit driver everywhere you can (based on the distance between the cabbage in the landing zone). He also promotes a lot of just get one shot type, don't try and shape the ball both ways. Get a consistent shot type, find out your percentages on misses and then pick targets based on your miss. It very rarely tells you to aim at a flag.

https://web.birdiefire.com/


----------



## Springveldt (May 12, 2022)

Played last night and had a pretty frustrating round. Was playing steady without making any putts (only made 1 of the 7 putts I'd had between 5-9 foot until that point) and then hit 2 bad drives in a row on the 14th, ended up making a quad 8. Lost the head and doubled the par 3 straight after with a 3 putt from 10 feet. Managed to calm myself down and go par, par, bogey to finish for an 83 (adjusted 82 for handicap).

I really need to start making a couple more from the 5-9 feet range, even if I had made 2 or 3 out of the 7 it would take so much pressure off my game. It feels like I have to play perfect golf when I'm missing so many putts from that range. It's not like they are all for par saves, 3 of them were for birdie and I missed all 3.

Still feel a decent round is coming as I felt I hit the ball much better last night, just need a few to drop for it to happen.


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			It's a course management system that tries to give you the best odds on each shot and were you should be aiming for those odds. A lot of it is hit driver everywhere you can (based on the distance between the cabbage in the landing zone). He also promotes a lot of just get one shot type, don't try and shape the ball both ways. Get a consistent shot type, find out your percentages on misses and then pick targets based on your miss. It very rarely tells you to aim at a flag.

https://web.birdiefire.com/

Click to expand...

That sounds like a description of how I play golf anyway.


----------



## Springveldt (May 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That sounds like a description of how I play golf anyway. 

Click to expand...

Yes, most of it seems more like "common sense" than course management. Obviously it must dive a bit deeper and there are quite a few Tour pro's using it now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			It's a course management system that tries to give you the best odds on each shot and were you should be aiming for those odds. A lot of it is hit driver everywhere you can (based on the distance between the cabbage in the landing zone). He also promotes a lot of just get one shot type, don't try and shape the ball both ways. Get a consistent shot type, find out your percentages on misses and then pick targets based on your miss. It very rarely tells you to aim at a flag.

https://web.birdiefire.com/

Click to expand...

Looks very expensive for what is common sense and I would argue there are other similar resources cheaper. However if it works for you then thats the important thing and you seem to be on board with so keep playing better with it


----------



## Springveldt (May 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looks very expensive for what is common sense and I would argue there are other similar resources cheaper. However if it works for you then thats the important thing and you seem to be on board with so keep playing better with it
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't use it, it was someone else who asked what it was. I know about it since the guy that designed it (Scott Fawcett) was a host on the Hack It Out podcast with Mark Crossfield and Lou Stagner last year.

I've been tempted to give it a go though.


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2022)

I think 10 over par after 6 holes tells you everything you need to know.

The good news is I was only 3 over for the next 12...

Stupid game


----------



## AAC (May 12, 2022)

Played the 2nd round of the club pairs knockout last night, -3 at the turn, never ahead in the match until we won it on the 19th hole (in the impending darkness) despite giving a shot.  Its a strange game


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I think 10 over par after 6 holes tells you everything you need to know.

The good news is I was only 3 over for the next 12...

Stupid game
		
Click to expand...

I've had this loads recently, rounds gone by the time I get to the 5th and then I seem to pull it together a bit.

Particularly annoying as, bar the 2nd, theyre the easiest holes on course but I keep making a complete horlicks of them.

I suspect a warm up would help but I'm time poor atm so its a case of going straight from car park to tee.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 12, 2022)

Blowing a gale and freezing. 
Played gash.
Spent some time on putting green afterwards. A group of 18 or so visitors were teeing off. They were going to be in for a long afternoon the way they were spraying it off the 1st tee. At least 4 lost balls and 2 failing to reach fairway. The rest were not going to reach the green in 2 in that wind.


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			?
Please, tell me more.
		
Click to expand...

Google it. Plenty of references to it.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (May 12, 2022)

Shot a Mr Whippy (99) for a +27 and 38 points. Some positives; made a birdie, played our 4 par 3's in +1 and took 35 putts which seems reasonable? but quite a few negatives to work on; 2 9's on 2 par 5's, 2 x 3-putts, quite a few duff '2nd shots' with irons. 

I just need to remember that I'm still learning and 6 months ago would have bitten someone's arm off for a 99. If I had played to handicap on those 2 par 5's and scored 7's I'd have hit 95 and would have been ecstatic so I guess it's good golf over 16 holes for me. Back to the range to work on long irons and woods I go!


----------



## DeanoMK (May 12, 2022)

After a string of 91, 91, 92 it was most pleasing to shoot a 9 over par 80 last night.

Missed a couple of short par putts which was annoying.

Played the 18th knowing a birdie gets me the 79, pulled my tee shot leaving me a 185 shot to a back pin, hit one of the best shots I've ever hit to give myself a slippery 8ish foot putt which only _just _missed. 

Overall very happy and lots of positives to take forward. 

Got a small cut from 13.9 to 13.4.


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2022)

Some good, some bad, some fantastic, some abysmal ....................................... but I birdied our 9th for the first time in years!


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 12, 2022)

25 putts tonight. What could of been if I’d actually made GIR🤣


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2022)

Finally a decent round today after the garbage I signed for last week, 10 pars and a birdie, let down by a triple and two double bogeys but a .4 handicap cut which stopped the upward trend. The main change was and improvement in my putting, I took more time preparing to putt practiced a smoother stroke and when I lined the putt up  made sure it was lined up where I wanted it rather than being as bit lazy when doing it which resulted in just one 3 putt which sadly was because I missed a short tap in.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			?
Please, tell me more.
		
Click to expand...

As covered by other posters. It’s course management using your shot pattern centred over the optimal mathematical target. It’s designed to make the decision about your target easier.

I’ve had the foundations app for a while,  and watched some of the videos without really applying it fully.

Off the tee is fairly straightforward, hit driver unless you will run out of fairway or there is less than 60 yards between penalty areas/OB.

Approach shots involve working out where the optimal target is, accepting that your shot pattern is completely random and you have no real control over where in your shot pattern your ball will land. It’s about picking a target so your miss doesn’t leave you short sided.

There are lots of interesting videos using data to explain the system.

I’d say it’s worth the £80 or so for the 6month foundations for anyone who has a keen interest in course management.


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			25 putts tonight. What could of been if I’d actually made GIR🤣
		
Click to expand...

Was the back nine any better?


----------



## Crow (May 12, 2022)

Played with the hickories in preparation for a couple of games coming up over the weekend.

Not too bad although the whipping came undone on my driving club so I had to use a 2 iron off the tee for most of the round.
(Just re-whipped it and put a bit of varnish on and it's drying in the garage now)


----------



## rudebhoy (May 12, 2022)

Putting was absolutely terrible today. Had no feel at all, missed a load of short ones, then from nowhere, roll one in from 15 yards past the pin for a  birdie 3 on the last. Funny old game ....


----------



## backwoodsman (May 13, 2022)

First game after getting back from a 3 week holiday was round 2 of the Club Challenge - the annual summer matchplay knock-out. I knew the oppo reasonably well although not played with him much. He had to give me 4 shots. Say it myself but I played pretty well (for me) and he didn't have good day so I ended up winning 6&5. The killer blow was a remarkable par on the 7th. (Drive behind trees way right, chip sideways went too far left, stunning 9iron from under trees to back fringe, 25ft putt into hole). That drew his only expletive of the morning when he got an inkling that looked like it wasn't going to be his day.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 13, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			First game after getting back from a 3 week holiday was round 2 of the Club Challenge - the annual summer matchplay knock-out. I knew the oppo reasonably well although not played with him much. He had to give me 4 shots. Say it myself but I played pretty well (for me) and he didn't have good day so I ended up winning 6&5. The killer blow was a remarkable par on the 7th. (Drive behind trees way right, chip sideways went too far left, stunning 9iron from under trees to back fringe, 25ft putt into hole). That drew his only expletive of the morning when he got an inkling that looked like it wasn't going to be his day.
		
Click to expand...

I love those “dirty” pars, unless of course my opponent does it against me in a match play competition. 😢


----------



## hairball_89 (May 13, 2022)

Went round the local 9 hole par 3 (with 1 par 4) earlier. Been working on my irons recently so thought it was worth a pop. 

Round in 7 over with 4 pars. Went through the back of the only par 4 too, which was a big surprise... Driver has been awful lately! Hopefully be out again on Monday and I'm absolutely sure everything will go wrong!


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2022)

Played at dartford. Hit the ball well off the tee but my short game was infraction worthy!

Had 4 holes where I was within 60 yards of the green in regulation and blobbed the hole


----------



## Slime (May 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Played at dartford. Hit the ball well off the tee but my short game was infraction worthy!

*Had 4 holes where I was within 60 yards of the green in regulation and blobbed the hole*

Click to expand...

Welcome to my world of pain!
I'm having a sneaky ½hr lesson tomorrow before I jet of to Spain next Friday.


----------



## Crow (May 14, 2022)

Hickory foursomes Stableford from yellow tees at Hoylake yesterday, a bit of a breeze made it tricky and we were fairly happy with 28 points after 16 but then bunkers on 17 and 18 scuppered us and we finished on 28 points.
Hickory niblicks are almost useless in a deep bunker.
Winners had 33 points.


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2022)

Another shocker  in the comp today. Hit the ball ok , but due to the strong wind and firm greens kocked a fair few through the back, mostly due to using a softer ball.  Had a 9 on the 10th as was plugged in the face of the fairway bunker and took 3 too get out then in the greenside and fid the same.  Was very unlucky on a few bounces too, but if I hadn't had bad luck I'd have had no luck.  Played the last 4 holes well though, stuck it stone dead on 15 but lipped out, birdies 16 and 17 then Eagled 18. For a 80 gross🤣


----------



## IanM (May 14, 2022)

40 points in the Stableford this morning.   Most solid round in ages.... it has been coming.


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2022)

Betterball match today. Was hoping my great form would continue, looked like it might when I hit a cracking 7 wood straight onto the green on the first, winning the hole with a par. Unfortunately we then lost the next two holes and we were never in front again for the rest of the match. Worst was the 7th where me and my partner both missed two or three foot bogey putts that would have got a half. The greens were randomly awful for some reason, kind of spikey and slow, couldn't get the ball to roll nicely and we didn't hole a putt all day. Went two down on the 10th to a birdie, won the 11th, then lost the 12th to the same player who hooked an awful drive, then sliced his fairway wood, but somehow pitched it on and sank a 12 footer for par. We kept it 2 down for a few holes, until the 16th where both of us were getting a shot on both of them, so we took advantage to win that win one. Unfortunately the 17th and 18th were both holed in pars so we lost by 1 in the end.

I really didn't play my best, shot around 85, big let down after 78 & 76 in my last two rounds. Just couldn't hole a single thing on the greens, it was infuriating. Actually only made two doubles, but only four pars which is a pretty weak contribution. My mate played better than he has done recently, but also didn't manage to hole any putts. One of our opponents absolutely carried his partner by getting a birdie and eight pars (and he was the higher capper of the two). Good that we took it down the last I guess, but also makes it all the more frustrating that we were only a decent putt or two away from a different result. Just wouldn't happen for us. Oh well.


----------



## Italian outcast (May 14, 2022)

First round since moving back to France
Nice 9-hole course in the hills near Nice 
https://www.leprovencalgolf.com/en/
Was not bad - the usual smattering of pars bogeys and three putts - greens were pure and fast - weather was lovely 
Played with an Aussie expat, and with two locals (and a 12 yr old Brussels Griffon terrier)


----------



## ger147 (May 14, 2022)

Every now and then you are reminded that golf is not just about what you score, your handicap or the shaft in your driver.

I have recently joined a new club and today I played in a Gents Medal with a fellow competitor who has been a member of the club for 72 years. He didn't quite manage to shoot his age but he maintains a playing handicap of 15 and did break 90 on the day.

Was an absolute pleasure to spend 18 holes in his company.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2022)

I tried out a relatives TM M2 driver today, they have upgraded. It's going back tomorrow 😝. Didn't really get on with it until towards the end but by that time the damage was done.

Some bad swings today, worst round for a while. Lovely company though, two old guys who I had not met before. Every cloud...........


----------



## BiMGuy (May 14, 2022)

Went into today’s round with high expectations after Wednesday’s 9 holes. The weather was perfect, I’d found something in my swing, what could go wrong?

Starting with 3 bogies obvs. However, I wasn’t disheartened. I’d struck the ball well, but was just a fraction out and got of the bogey train with a birdie up the long par 4 4th. Another bogey followed, which was followed with another birdie. On the 7th I finally made a par 🥳. The 8th was parred having lipped out and a 3 putt bogey finished the front 9 in 39 blows. 

The back 9 followed in a similar way, with a sloppy double on 12 the low point. A good birdie followed on 13 to lighten the mood. On the 14th I subconsciously decided that the heel of my driver would be a good spot to use for the remaining holes robbing me of significant distance. A couple of bogies and a couple of pars followed before finally signing off with a birdie on 18 for a round of 77. 

It was my first sub 80 round of the season and best round by 5 shots. It could easily have been 3 or 4 shots lower. I also have struck the ball better this year and not scored as well. BUT, I managed my way round better than I have been and other than one silly hole, kept doubles off the card.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 15, 2022)

Strokeplay comp yesterday, played well for 16 holes without sinking a putt of any note, but 2 8s (one on the par 4 18th) ruined my card. Net 73 and a small cut to 18.0 overnight.


----------



## Springveldt (May 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I tried out a relatives TM M2 driver today, they have upgraded. It's going back tomorrow 😝. Didn't really get on with it until towards the end but by that time the damage was done.

Some bad swings today, worst round for a while. Lovely company though, two old guys who I had not met before. Every cloud...........
		
Click to expand...

I noticed on the tee sheet you were playing with Bob and Nigel, was Bob’s short game as deadly as every time I’ve played with him? I gave you a wave as I was leaving, I was the guy with the blindingly green tee shirt. 😂

Shot 78 for a net 71 which I was happy with as it was probably the best score I could have posted on the day. Didn’t hit it great but my putter was on fire, don’t think I missed a single putt under 10 foot all day. I honestly may have had my best putting day ever which hid how poorly I hit the ball. Missed all 5 par 3 greens and bogied 2 of the 3 par 5’s. 

Had a 78 going off my scores so at least I’m maintaining my handicap.


----------



## Ethan (May 15, 2022)

Second round of the season. Stableford at BL. Started great, 1 over par for the front 9, back 9 much worse. Ended up with 35 points and small reduction in handicap.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 15, 2022)

Played quite well yesterday but 3 putted 4 times,
Our greens still havnt recovered from tining they are just not growing properly.
Very frustrating


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I noticed on the tee sheet you were playing with Bob and Nigel, was Bob’s short game as deadly as every time I’ve played with him? I gave you a wave as I was leaving, I was the guy with the blindingly green tee shirt. 😂

Shot 78 for a net 71 which I was happy with as it was probably the best score I could have posted on the day. Didn’t hit it great but my putter was on fire, don’t think I missed a single putt under 10 foot all day. I honestly may have had my best putting day ever which hid how poorly I hit the ball. Missed all 5 par 3 greens and bogied 2 of the 3 par 5’s.

Had a 78 going off my scores so at least I’m maintaining my handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Miles away I'm afraid, how could I miss a blindingly green shirt 🤷‍♂️😆

Bob and Nigel were two lovely blokes. Bob's short game was off yesterday. He fluffed numerous short chips until the 17th when he finally left one dead. It was a bit of a running theme until that hole. Presumably how he hit the chip on the 17th is the norm for him then? 

How much for your putting game? 😁. That's good going on those greens. Some of them were really slick, the downhill putts getting very interesting. 

I found it hard going with the wind at times yesterday. Mix that with an unknown and unreliable driver, thanks but no thanks Mr M2, and it was not a round to stick in the memory. Pleasant company, pleasant walk, not so pleasant golf. Bring on the stableford next week.


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2022)

Club Major today - Earl of Bucks Medal.
Started well with a par.
Then it started raining......and it didn't stop......and the wind gutted up and down like a yo-yo. 
Those who played early got through before the weather turned...we weren't so lucky.
In the circumstances I'm not that unhappy with 83 nett 76
Almost every green was different as they had differing amounts of rain on them..
Looks like a nett 66 from an early player is going to win it..looking on the bright side id have had to shoot1 or 2 over par to win.
So that wasn't happening 
All the kit is now drying in the kitchen...supposed to be playing tomorrow...things may still be mildly moist...


----------



## Jason.H (May 15, 2022)

A good week winning the midweek monthly medal with a gross 72 followed up a 75 in the green jacket for 4thplace.


----------



## Backache (May 15, 2022)

Had an 82 in the medal which is my best medal score so happy with that.


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2022)

Played Oakland Park with the wife today. A nice short 67-par course so perfect for her. I played better than yesterday and something like back to the form I was in prior to that. Shot 77 for 40 points. My driver was poor for the front nine, kept pushing it down the right, but lucky there was plenty of par 3s where I didn't have to hit it. Made 10 pars in the end, but two doubles, including a lost ball on the last hole which was very annoying. A classic case of "driver might be too much here, I'll hit a 5 wood for safety" and promptly carve it right, never to be seen again.

She had write-offs on the 3rd and 4th, then played really well right up until the 17th and 18th which were also write-offs. Total 116 (approx) for 34 points off 45 hcap, so not bad at all. She was hitting her 5 wood brilliant, until I called it her best club of the day, then she could only duff it after that. So she learned about the golfers curse and blamed me which was fair enough.


----------



## GG26 (May 15, 2022)

Having played with three guys from The Leicestershire on a courtesy at our club a week ago they kindly invited me over to join them as a guest to their course this morning.  Had a very enjoyable round with lovely weather and the highlight was one of the PPs, who I understand is 78, nearly getting a hole in one with a 7-wood on a 150 yard Par 3.  It hit the flagstick and stopped just inches from the hole.  He was delighted nonetheless.


----------



## louise_a (May 15, 2022)

4BBB mixed at ours today, I played with the Captain, we had a shocking score just 29 points, I actually played pretty well but a combination of misfortune and poor putting plus the fact that the captain only came in on 3 holes (he had driving problems) all added up to the poor score. On the other hand the couple we played with, the president and his partner, seemed to hole everything and had a fantastic score of 47 points. Quite surprisingly they only came 2nd, beaten by a score of 48 points!


----------



## DeanoMK (May 15, 2022)

Gross 92, net 79 in the medal today. I was level par for the 3 hardest holes on the course, just the rest of it where I wasn't any good. 

The winner was a 27 handicap who shot 10 under his hcp for a net 61....... Very interested to see how his handicap changes overnight.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 15, 2022)

1st home league match today. Level par for a 5/4 win. Team won 6-2. Heaved it down for 1 hole and we got soaked. By the time I had put my wet gear on the rain had stopped.


----------



## Highslice (May 15, 2022)

...42 points, off 17.

Was seeing the ball like a tennis ball, off the tee and all iron shots were flushed all day. My putting from 20ft or less is fine but I really struggle from 10-20 yards aournd the green - if I could chip I dread to think what I would have scored, would've been embarassing.


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			Gross 92, net 79 in the medal today. I was level par for the 3 hardest holes on the course, just the rest of it where I wasn't any good.

The winner was a 27 handicap who shot 10 under his hcp for a net 61....... Very interested to see how his handicap changes overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Knowing WHS he'll probably go up 0.3.


----------



## Springveldt (May 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Miles away I'm afraid, how could I miss a blindingly green shirt 🤷‍♂️😆

Bob and Nigel were two lovely blokes. Bob's short game was off yesterday. He fluffed numerous short chips until the 17th when he finally left one dead. It was a bit of a running theme until that hole. Presumably how he hit the chip on the 17th is the norm for him then?

How much for your putting game? 😁. That's good going on those greens. Some of them were really slick, the downhill putts getting very interesting.

I found it hard going with the wind at times yesterday. Mix that with an unknown and unreliable driver, thanks but no thanks Mr M2, and it was not a round to stick in the memory. Pleasant company, pleasant walk, not so pleasant golf. Bring on the stableford next week.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Bob's chipping and putting is usually spot on, a lot of the older guys I've played with have great touch around the greens. It was after playing with them I stopped trying to hit a 58 everywhere and now use a 50 for more roll and chipping from the edge of the green is now probably the strongest part of my game. If I've only missed the green with a few yards I expect to get up and down more often than not.

I was surprised by the wind as well, MetOffice was saying it was going to be a calm day but it felt like a 2 club wind.

On putting, my Shotscope confirmed what I thought. I had my best round with the putter, I made nearly everything I looked at. Short game looks bad on the stats but I was in 5 greenside bunkers with some horrendous lies.







Compared to 18 rounds last year.







Even if can putt even a quarter of what I did on Saturday I'd be delighted.


----------



## MikeF86 (May 16, 2022)

My recent nomad golf has equated to an igolf handicap of 24.3 and rising. Recent golf has felt better than the scores suggest.

Played my mates place (Boughton @Bdill93 you ever played it?) and was allowed 28 shots!! Went round in 85 (Par 70)! Just one of those rounds. Most things clicked but still felt like i left a couple out there for another day. I'm pretty much an exclusively 5 wood tee shot player and it was on fire. 1st 3 holes recorded 231, 242 & 250 yards which put me in decent positions. Still too many poor putts but very happy to see my handicap @ 17.3 this morning. First time out with my new to me MP20 HMB's and bloody loved them. Thoroughly expecting to be bought back to reality next time out!!


----------



## SurreyGolfer (May 16, 2022)

Played Brancepeth GC for the second time yesterday, probably even more appreciative of just how good it is as a course than the first time (I’d just started playing then). £36 to play Sunday PM, dread to think what it would cost round my neck of the woods (Woking)

Shot 95 (vs 108 first time round when I’d just started) and that’s 41 points and a joint PB for me so delighted! Got a bit lucky with a few drives that ended up on adjacent fairways (would have been lost at my course), but my approach play was fab from 80-100yards, didn’t hit a single bunker all day.

Duffed a few 5/6i shots so tee shots and second shots remain the areas to focus on


----------



## Bdill93 (May 16, 2022)

MikeF86 said:



			My recent nomad golf has equated to an igolf handicap of 24.3 and rising. Recent golf has felt better than the scores suggest.

Played my mates place (Boughton @Bdill93 you ever played it?) and was allowed 28 shots!! Went round in 85 (Par 70)! Just one of those rounds. Most things clicked but still felt like i left a couple out there for another day. I'm pretty much an exclusively 5 wood tee shot player and it was on fire. 1st 3 holes recorded 231, 242 & 250 yards which put me in decent positions. Still too many poor putts but very happy to see my handicap @ 17.3 this morning. First time out with my new to me MP20 HMB's and bloody loved them. Thoroughly expecting to be bought back to reality next time out!!
		
Click to expand...

I have yes! Did anyone mention that it was designed by the same chap who designed Augusta? They like to mention it! 

Thats a top effort around what can be a tricky course though! Well played! 

I do love their 9th (I think its 9 anyway) the par 3 over the stream.. stunning little hole!


----------



## MikeF86 (May 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I have yes! Did anyone mention that it was designed by the same chap who designed Augusta? They like to mention it! 

Thats a top effort around what can be a tricky course though! Well played!

I do love their 9th (I think its 9 anyway) the par 3 over the stream.. stunning little hole!
		
Click to expand...

No they didn't but I had heard that! My mate is arsed about that type of stuff so no surprise he never said anything. The 8th that is. I thinned a lovely 9 iron to pin high just off the green, chip & putt for par then onto the next. The course really suited my eye and didn't seem overly long which again suits me. Can see why its one of the most expensive around however.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 16, 2022)

MikeF86 said:



			No they didn't but I had heard that! My mate is arsed about that type of stuff so no surprise he never said anything. The 8th that is. I thinned a lovely 9 iron to pin high just off the green, chip & putt for par then onto the next. The course really suited my eye and didn't seem overly long which again suits me. Can see why its one of the most expensive around however.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, its a very well maintained, probably the best in Worcester for sure. "The Worcestershire" in Malvern is equally as beautiful - one to try if you havent already!

I remember the half way hut is there which is why I thought 9th! They do a cracking sausage roll!

Some really lovely holes at Boughton and fantastic to play in the summer!


----------



## MikeF86 (May 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Yeah, its a very well maintained, probably the best in Worcester for sure. "The Worcestershire" in Malvern is equally as beautiful - one to try if you havent already!

I remember the half way hut is there which is why I thought 9th! They do a cracking sausage roll!

Some really lovely holes at Boughton and fantastic to play in the summer!
		
Click to expand...

Another pal is a member up there, played it twice last year but didn't do it any justice so going to tap him up again for another round. As you say, those two are impeccable.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 16, 2022)

MikeF86 said:



			Another pal is a member up there, played it twice last year but didn't do it any justice so going to tap him up again for another round. As you say, those two are impeccable.
		
Click to expand...

Bransford is another little gem too. Best played in summer but all the lakes etc make it a good challenge!

Ombersley and Sapey if you dont mind a drive.

Some lovely places nearby - and I just play at the cheapest


----------



## MikeF86 (May 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Bransford is another little gem too. Best played in summer but all the lakes etc make it a good challenge!

Ombersley and Sapey if you dont mind a drive.

Some lovely places nearby - and I just play at the cheapest 

Click to expand...

Did four rounds at bransford for prostate cancer last year, lovely place just not when it rains. I've played all of the local places and play Sapey a fair bit as most my mates are members there. Never once played Raven tho!! Gaudet is lovely as is Wharton Park in Bewdley.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 16, 2022)

MikeF86 said:



			Did four rounds at bransford for prostate cancer last year, lovely place just not when it rains. I've played all of the local places and play Sapey a fair bit as most my mates are members there. Never once played Raven tho!! Gaudet is lovely as is Wharton Park in Bewdley.
		
Click to expand...

I cant say it lives up to the surrounding courses we have just discussed, however, I live less than 5 minutes away from the first tee and its a good enough test for me! 

The front and back 9's are literally two different courses, front 9 by far the better side, but its a nice place for a midweek knock around if you ever have the time!


----------



## garyinderry (May 16, 2022)

I played a new course yesterday in the heart of irish speaking donegal. Right over on the west coast. It's a 14 hole course, up from 9 not that long ago I'm lead to belive. 
Whilst its never going to appear on any top 100 lists any time soon it was still a fun course to play. Plenty of out of bounds to worry about and the greens were a real handful. The course was laid out of the land that was there. Id say there was very little earth moved at all. Maybe just the off tee box built up.  The 14th hole was a magnificent par 4 which could grace any of the top courses. The 15th was a quirky uphill par 3 In the one huge dunne about the place. The Atlantic ocean providing a lovely back drop to the tee shot. 
I'm hopefully back down here on Saturday if myself and my partner make the team to play them. Its definitely a place you need to see before playing it in a competitive game. Fingers crossed we make the cut. 
Heres a little video of the par 3 15th I mentioned above.


----------



## Crow (May 16, 2022)

After two rounds of hickory golf over the weekend it was back to classics today in a seniors team match.

In the rush to swap clubs over I forgot my glove and towel so felt on the back foot right away.
We went 2 down after 3 and things looked grim but how quickly this game can change, winning the next four holes put us 2 up after 7 and we cruised to a 4 & 3 win, the team won overall too.


----------



## upsidedown (May 16, 2022)

County Seniors league match against Warwickshire and ended up playing against Warren Bladon (worth a Google  ) 4BBB , thoroughly nice chap who does hit it the Country mile and very pleased we won one up , team lost 11-7 though. Great day and great company with some seriously good players


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			County Seniors league match against Warwickshire and ended up playing against Warren Bladon (worth a Google  ) 4BBB , thoroughly nice chap who does hit it the Country mile and very pleased we won one up , team lost 11-7 though. Great day and great company with some seriously good players
		
Click to expand...

I did Google him and sounds like an interesting guy to play and chat with. Certainly has some golfing memories.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2022)

Magic day at Notts GC (Hollinwell)…what a stunning track and great fun.  We played off the Whites and scoring stableford I managed 36pts which I was obviously very pleased with…even though I let things slip a little on the back nine after 20pt front nine.  My playing partner knocked it round in level par and also had 36pts - couldn’t have worked out neater - though he really should have been 2 under were it not for on a couple of holes a couple of poor (for him) chips following loose 7irons….but hey…

Its not often I walk off a course and want to immediately go straight to the 1st tee and play it again…but we both did today.  Now I read on the website that country membership appears to still be available…🤔🥰


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2022)

My planned tennis game fell through so popped down the course for a few holes. Course was pretty empty so ended up playing 13 holes in the end. No double bogeys which is pleasing, 5 pars and 8 bogeys. All pretty sensible and uneventful really. Greens were not rubbish like they were on Saturday, thankfully - and I made sure I holed everything with no gimmes, as if I'm serious about getting the handicap down this year I need to be holing the little ones I normally pick up when practising.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2022)

A cheeky 9 after work tonight, lovely stuff. Even discovered a clever cut across to play the first 5 and then the last 4. Important as the back 9 is tough and I need to practice. I rediscovered my love of my 3 wood and after hitting numerous irons at the bottom of the club, not quite thinned, I went to a 3/4 backswing on the last and hit 2 beauties. One to remember for Saturday.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 17, 2022)

Played the International Course at the London club today courtesy of Skechers and GM. Couldn’t have asked for a better day weather wise and the course was in really good condition, particularly the greens and surrounds.

Played with @Canary_Yellow and @Bdill93, good to meet a couple of people off here that I hadn’t previously. Some good golf all around, and as ever some ropey stuff thrown in too.

Course was quite tough, and the greens were hard to read. They were very quick with lots of subtle breaks, I missed too many short putts on the front 9 for my liking which helped contribute to a poor 13 points. Back 9 was quite steady (apart from 1 hole) with 18 gave me a total of 31.


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Played the International Course at the London club today courtesy of Skechers and GM. Couldn’t have asked for a better day weather wise and the course was in really condition, particularly the greens and surrounds.

Played with @Canary_Yellow and @Bdill93, good to meet a couple of people off here that I hadn’t previously. Some good golf all around, and as ever some ropey stuff thrown in too.

Course was quite tough, and the greens were hard to read. They were very quick with lots of subtle breaks, I missed too many short putts on the front 9 for my liking which helped contribute to a poor 13 points. Back 9 was quite steady (apart from 1 hole) with 18 gave me a total of 31.
View attachment 42634
View attachment 42635
View attachment 42636

Click to expand...

But how were the shoes man??


----------



## SteveW86 (May 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			But how were the shoes man??
		
Click to expand...

You surely don’t want us to ruin an upcoming online and magazine feature by answering that do you?


----------



## srixon 1 (May 17, 2022)

I played today after work with a couple of mates. Played 4 holes and then it chucked it down with some accompanying thunder so we quit and went for a pint instead. Lovely all day whilst working. Typical.


----------



## louise_a (May 17, 2022)

Nice afternoon playing Sandiway in a ladies team open.  Its a fabulous course I never get tired of playing, I played well and apart from a 4 putt  I putted well too, I would have scored 35 points had it been a singles so very pleased. team scored 80, a decent score, although probably a few short of winning anything.


----------



## Springveldt (May 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A cheeky 9 after work tonight, lovely stuff. Even discovered a clever cut across to play the first 5 and then the last 4. Important as the back 9 is tough and I need to practice. I rediscovered my love of my 3 wood and after hitting numerous irons at the bottom of the club, not quite thinned, I went to a 3/4 backswing on the last and hit 2 beauties. One to remember for Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

It’s one of the great things about the course layout. You can play it multiple ways when you pop out on an evening. I’d sometimes just play 1,2,17,18 then other nights I’d do 1-3 then 16-18. 
If you play all the way out to 5 you have multiple options as 13 and 15 are right there or you can just cut down and play 8 and 9. 

The layout is fantastic imho.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 18, 2022)

Played in a greensomes comp for the handicap team last night.

Me and my partner struggled at first, he was driving great so we were using his drives a lot but my wedge game wasn't amazing leaving us with two putts or needing to get up and down. The two guys we were playing weren't missing a thing and we were 3 down after 12.

Then it all changed. On the 13th they knifed it through the back of the green, took a drop from the nettles and subsequently lost the hole. On the 14th the temperature suddenly dropped and the wind picked up and changed direction.

We halved the 14th and won the 15th to taken it 1 down with 3 to play, but we had shots on the 16th and 18th.

By the 16th the wind was howling and it was clearly affecting their game and they put their approach through the green and dead. All square.

We both had birdies to halve the 17th, meaning it went to the 18th.

My partner and I both smashed our drives down there and they went OB with one and the other topped it about 100 yards. I hit our second greenside from 240 yds and they ended up on the green in four. Because we had a shot it meant that we had essentially 3 shots to guarantee the win. So we chipped on, putted to 6 inch and took the win.

Didn't play that well myself but held my nerve over some tricky putts and shots at the end. Just hope I've done enough to stay in the team for next week's match against SAOL!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			It’s one of the great things about the course layout. You can play it multiple ways when you pop out on an evening. I’d sometimes just play 1,2,17,18 then other nights I’d do 1-3 then 16-18.
If you play all the way out to 5 you have multiple options as 13 and 15 are right there or you can just cut down and play 8 and 9.

The layout is fantastic imho.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still discovering the options, I'm useless at knowing where I am on a course, but last night was a good start. I do like mixing things up, it keeps things fresh and it means you don't simply practise the front 9 and neglect the rest when you only want to be out for 8-9 holes.

Someone showed me the overhead view of the course, front 9 on the inside, back 9 on the outside, and it definitely lends itself to cutting across at various points. A big advantage of the course and one of the reasons I didn't join my most local course, you can't really do that there.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 18, 2022)

Singles match this morning, getting 8 shots off a very tidy player.  Started badly, halved the first then put my tee shot into the trees on the 2nd. Found my ball, had to play out sideways, then chipped on to the green.  Picked up my ball to mark, only to find that, although it was a Srixon 3, it wasn't my Srixon 3! Conceded the hole and walked back to find Srixon 3 a few yards from where the other one was 😬

Lost the 3rd to go 2 down, but managed to level by the 7th. Then contrived to lose 8 and 9, both holes where I got a shot😳

Won 3 in a row to go one up on the 13th, halved the next two, then managed to lose another hole where I got a shot to be all square going to the 17th. 

Pushed my drive into the trees but recovered well. My opponent had bunker trouble and I took the hole. Held my nerve on the 18th to win 1 up. 

Through to the last 32 but will need to up my game if I'm going to get much further.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm still discovering the options, I'm useless at knowing where I am on a course, but last night was a good start. I do like mixing things up, it keeps things fresh and it means you don't simply practise the front 9 and neglect the rest when you only want to be out for 8-9 holes.

Someone showed me the overhead view of the course, front 9 on the inside, back 9 on the outside, and it definitely lends itself to cutting across at various points. A big advantage of the course and one of the reasons I didn't join my most local course, you can't really do that there.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe I've been a member for 5 years and never realised that the front 9 was inside the back 9!


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2022)

Imagine developing the shanks and then having the worst golfing day youve had for about 6 months

That was me on Tuesday at The London Club


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2022)

Senior Championship yesterday..
Didn't play too badly and was Gross leader until mid afternoon but ended 6th..and top 30 out of over 100 nett so respectable..course set up very tough..very fast greens and approaches.
2 scores under nett par and only 5 2s from 540 chances..
Out again today..same course but after the overnight rain it was much more benign.
Ended 6 over with a triple and a double...a cut back to 5.4 is in the pipeline..


----------



## Springveldt (May 19, 2022)

Played last night in the midweek sweep and had an absolute howler. I've completely lost my driver swing, not only for direction but also face contact. I'm skying and pulling so many drives it's laughable. Lost 2 balls last night and was in trouble 6 holes off the tee. Wasn't just the driver though, it was everything. Chunked 2 chips from the side of the green, chunked 2 pitch shots from within 50 yards, chunked a 6 iron off the tee, nearly shanked a 7 iron off the tee. All round horror show.

Think I shot 86 for 28 points which actually included 2 birdies. The only 2 good swings of the night happened to be on par 3's so I had 2 two's which meant the night wasn't a complete write off. First one was a 5 iron from 180 yards into the wind and all 4 of us thought it was about 2 feet away as it was right on line. Ended up being about 12 foot short  but managed to hole the putt. Second one was a 7 iron from 158 that finished under 1 foot from the hole.

Got a society day on Saturday so need to find something with my driver.


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2022)

My last game before heading to (very) sunny Spain.
Boy, I'm glad to have got that crock of crap out of the way!


----------



## IanM (May 19, 2022)

Not me, but my wife Donna went on an away day with the former members of the now closed "Dewstow GC" and shot 41 points and won!!    More importantly after lots of 102s, 103s etc etc for the past couple of years she finally broke 100 for the first time with a 97.  She is beaming ear-to-ear! 

Not a mention on Sky Sports News, but I expect them on the phone shortly!


----------



## BiMGuy (May 19, 2022)

Just 9 holes this evening.

Walked onto the tee. No practice swing. Smashed the drive miles. 9 iron to 20 ft for a tap in easy par. 

I hit the first 5 greens in regulation, only one real chance of a birdie which shaved the edge, but it was the easiest level par through 5 holes ever. 

Then I double cross and pull a drive down 15. Got luck and missed some gorse. I had a blind shot with 140 to the pin. Another double cross resulted in me missing the green by 20 yards and annoyingly left the par putt an inch short.

I then smother hooked a 5 iron 100 yards off the tee on 16 which resulted in another bogey. 

At this point I’d gone from golf being easy, to feeling like I was falling apart.
However, a par on the difficult 17th steadied the ship and a regulation par on 18 was a nice finish.

Another 9 holes completed in 38 shots, albeit off the yellows in fairly easy conditions. Gives me a bit of confidence that the last couple of rounds weren’t flukes. 

I now fully expect to shoot 90 on Saturday 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2022)

Played Ellesborough in a club match today - course playing lovely ,had a great match with 6 birdies but only 3 of them won the hole with a birdie on the last to get a half 😁


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played Ellesborough in a club match today - course playing lovely ,had a great match with 6 birdies but only 3 of them won the hole with a birdie on the last to get a half 😁
		
Click to expand...

Looking good isn't it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Looking good isn't it...

Click to expand...

Yeah was nice - rain helping keep the fairways soft.

Only issue was some members behind kept hitting into us because apparently they were halfway round their roll up when the match had the tee booked and weren’t happy. 

Greens were very good as always


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah was nice - rain helping keep the fairways soft.

Only issue was some members behind kept hitting into us because apparently they were halfway round their roll up when the match had the tee booked and weren’t happy.

Greens were very good as always
		
Click to expand...

Rule 1...don't get me started on the Rollups


----------



## Jason.H (May 19, 2022)

Holed out from 192 yards for a par today. As we approached the green my mate said check in the hole 👌. Initial excitement then realising it’s only a par.


----------



## louise_a (May 19, 2022)

we had a 4BBB comp today, we didint start well with both of us double bogeying both 1 and 2 sods law we then both parred 3 and 5 a bit of an indifferent first 9 wit honly 15 points scored, the back was much better and we scored 22 points, I was particularly pleased as I play the back 9 in 3 over gross. So a respectable but no where near the prizes


----------



## BiMGuy (May 20, 2022)

Should have mentioned this in my post yesterday.

I’ve now played the same ball for 54 holes. It’s probably no longer in a state for optimal performance, but it does look in decent condition given the places I’ve hit it from. 

I was more nervous about losing the ball playing down the 18th, that has water all the way down the left than I was about my score.

So do I retire the ball, or see how long I can keep it?


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Should have mentioned this in my post yesterday.

I’ve now played the same ball for 54 holes. It’s probably no longer in a state for optimal performance, but it does look in decent condition given the places I’ve hit it from.

I was more nervous about losing the ball playing down the 18th, that has water all the way down the left than I was about my score.

So do I retire the ball, or see how long I can keep it?
		
Click to expand...

Keep playing with it.
I have a battered old Callaway that lasted me 100 holes, when most balls struggle to go a full round!


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2022)

Slime said:



			Keep playing with it.
I have a battered old Callaway that lasted me 100 holes, when most balls struggle to go a full round!
		
Click to expand...

I got 200 out of a Chromesoft a few years back..helps if you keep it out of bunkers...


----------



## BiMGuy (May 20, 2022)

Slime said:



			Keep playing with it.
I have a battered old Callaway that lasted me 100 holes, when most balls struggle to go a full round!
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			I got 200 out of a Chromesoft a few years back..helps if you keep it out of bunkers...

Click to expand...

Looks like I’m carrying on with it then. Challenge accepted.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 20, 2022)

Couldn’t buy a putt today. No 3 putts but missed lots from inside 10 feet. 5 over with 3 doubles on the card💩


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2022)

Game in the roll up this morning,not a great start, with two bogeys and then sticking it on the beach on 3. Managed to get a par still and was OK from then on, even managed a birdie on the 5th and 7th for a level par front 9 into the wind. Nice birdie to start on the back 9, then pars on 11 and 12, bogey on 13th, but nice run from then on with birdies on 15, 17 and 18. Drove the ball well onnthe back 9 which was nice especially after the firstv3 holes.  Playing foursomes comp tomorrow so nice to get a bit of confidence back.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2022)

Played a scratch cup k/o match this evening.  Beaten 2-1 but really enjoyed the match.  Playing out the 18th after finishing on 17, my opponent finished 2 over for the round and I ended 3 over.  That is actually my best *ever *18, and I think his 2 over was his best since joining the club last year.

So really pleasing as all aspects of my game worked just about as well as I might realistically hope - rather obviously since with a CH of 10 my only dropping 3 means that things must have gone well all round.  So even although I lost I didn't, and don't, mind...so much I have been working to achieve over the last 10 months came together today, and I really enjoyed playing golf - and that has not always been the case.  It'll no doubt go awry tomorrow as that's golf - but how I feel it might not and so for today it's Onwards and Upwards.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 20, 2022)

Parkstone.

Magnificent spot for a golf course, condition was perfect and felt like a little piece of paradise down there. The sort of location that makes you wish you were rich.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 21, 2022)

We are in Devon for a few days for a wedding and a group of us played Ilfracombe yesterday.  Fabulous course!  Great condition and incredible views.  Played OK too.  A couple of us are playing it again on Sunday.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 21, 2022)

First medal of the year for me. Started with a birdie which is never a good sign... and sure enough I short sided myself on the par 4 5th, tried an audacious flop shot and just caught the bunker, I then took 3 to get out and walked off with a 7. 

Struggled to recover and was stuck on bogey golf Until a run of pars from the 10th to the 13th. 

15 I completely unravelled putting it in the water from the tee, going through the green with my third from the drop, and walking off with a triple. Then on 16 I fired two OB  off the tee and NR'd.

Stupid game.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			First medal of the year for me. Started with a birdie which is never a good sign... and sure enough I short sided myself on the par 4 5th, tried an audacious flop shot and just caught the bunker, I then took 3 to get out and walked off with a 7.

Struggled to recover and was stuck on bogey golf Until a run of pars from the 10th to the 13th.

15 I completely unravelled putting it in the water from the tee, going through the green with my third from the drop, and walking off with a triple. Then on 16 I fired two OB  off the tee and NR'd.

Stupid game.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest what was your thought process in deciding to take on the flop shot?


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 21, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Out of interest what was your thought process in deciding to take on the flop shot?
		
Click to expand...

Felt fairly confident and I'd hit a couple of really nice ones in recent rounds. It was sat up in the rough so i knew i could get under it, i just didn't commit enough to it.

The obvious "medal" play was a simple chip/pitch to the middle of the green and 2 putt from there and take the bogey.


----------



## IanM (May 21, 2022)

You know the days when you turn a 38 onto a 34 through silliness?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Felt fairly confident and I'd hit a couple of really nice ones in recent rounds. It was sat up in the rough so i knew i could get under it, i just didn't commit enough to it.

The obvious "medal" play was a simple chip/pitch to the middle of the green and 2 putt from there and take the bogey.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of us are guilty of turning the easy bogey into something much more destructive.

Often boring Conservative golf is the best way to make a score.


----------



## Yorkhacker (May 21, 2022)

Played in a board comp. N/Rd on the 18th with a lost ball. Was a bit of a relief tbh.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 21, 2022)

Medal today and I started quadruple, triple, quadruple on my way to a gross 99. 

23 shots worse than the score it replaces in my WHS record. 

If I play like that again next time I’m packing it all in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2022)

A 3ft putt on the 8th for 4 points. I walked off with 2 points 😢🤬. 9 hours later and it's still eating me up. 

Messed me up for the next 4 holes, shakes head. 

Otherwise a largely enjoyable round 😆


----------



## Lump (May 21, 2022)

Not sure how I can play so badly while striping it from the middle of the club. 
Haven’t felt so angry and disheartened on the course for a while.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 21, 2022)

Had a match at Guildford Golf Club today, first time playing there. Although I won my match, we lost 8-2 🤕


----------



## GG26 (May 21, 2022)

Club stableford this morning.  Blobbed the three of the first six holes and wasn’t expecting much after that.  However, I hung in there and my back nine was very good with some great ball striking.  15 out and 23 back for 38pts and second in my division.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2022)

Another club match today - giving 18 and 19 shots whilst my partner had 16 - he had a mare , I had 5 birdies each one for a half and we lost 4&3 😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another club match today - giving 18 and 19 shots whilst my partner had 16 - he had a mare , I had 5 birdies each one for a half and we lost 4&3 😂
		
Click to expand...

WHS will keep things nice and even though


----------



## srixon 1 (May 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another club match today - giving 18 and 19 shots whilst my partner had 16 - he had a mare , I had 5 birdies each one for a half and we lost 4&3 😂
		
Click to expand...

I know that feeling.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 21, 2022)

Started with 2 bogies, both with less than pitching wedge in.

Finished with 2 doubles. Lost my ball that I’d played 71 holes with on the last.

Played half decent in the middle. 

Shot 79. 2 weeks ago I would have been very pleased with a 79. Today it annoyed me. Funny old game.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2022)

Played in a foursomes stroke play comp. My partner and I played OK apart from 2 holes where were managed to 3 putt from on the green, even a 2 putt on one  these would have got us in the prizes. That's the positive out the was, slow would be an understatement,  four and a half hours is a joke the group infront lost a ton of holes on those in front and had lost 3 holes by the 3rd. One pairing were hitting multiple balls of pretty much every tee and searched for balls on every hole as we stood on the tee behind them and waited on almost every hole. It was even more surprising that they won with a net 63🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Played in a foursomes stroke play comp. My partner and I played OK apart from 2 holes where were managed to 3 putt from on the green, even a 2 putt on one  these would have got us in the prizes. That's the positive out the was, slow would be an understatement,  four and a half hours is a joke the group infront lost a ton of holes on those in front and had lost 3 holes by the 3rd. One pairing were hitting multiple balls of pretty much every tee and searched for balls on every hole as we stood on the tee behind them and waited on almost every hole. It was even more surprising that they won with a net 63🤣
		
Click to expand...

What was their score for the back 9?


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2022)

saving_par said:



			What was their score for the back 9? 

Click to expand...

No idea, one of them was off 28 the other high teens, on the 10th they hit 6 balls off the tee.  Someone I know was the other two ball in their group, but was too ashamed to speak to anyone due to how long it took because he knew he would get pelters.. 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			No idea, one of them was off 28 the other high teens, on the 10th they hit 6 balls off the tee.  Someone I know was the other two ball in their group, but was too ashamed to speak to anyone due to how long it took because he knew he would get pelters.. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Think you should have played through as they were trying to identify one of the 6 balls 😉


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Think you should have played through as they were trying to identify one of the 6 balls 😉 

Click to expand...

I can't lie we did discuss it, the other 2 ball were father and son and the dad was in a buggy as he is injured even drove up to them on a couple of holes and just got blank looks back from the two offenders


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			I can't lie we did discuss it, the other 2 ball were father and son and the dad was in a buggy as he is injured even drove up to them on a couple of holes and just got blank looks back from the two offenders
		
Click to expand...

Typical clueless golfers.


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

Just me and my 28 capper mate today. Decided to put cards in as we both want to get lower - played off yellows though. I would say I played tidily, but nothing special. Only one double bogey after a poor pitch put me in a place you do not want to be chipping from. Only made 5 pars which just wasn't enough really. Shot 82, which was 36 points off of 14. But on my record it's showing as score differential of 17 so I guess it was all a waste of time. A 90 at my old course is still deemed better. Stupid system.

Should have been a 79, as for the double I was middle of the fairway 70 yards out before that pitch ruined it, plus I missed an 18 incher for par on another green. But even so, god knows if a 79 even would have been enough. I saw an email saying our slope rating has been lowered even further now reflecting the shortened hole we have, so I'll probably have to break 70 from now on just to get down to 13 handicap.


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2022)

Day 2 of the Norfolk Odyssey completed..
Didn't have time to post yesterday's round..too much beer to drink.
Cromer was very decent..although I found the greens a bit bobbly. Spanked 2 OB on one hole and really wasn't striking well. Ended on 29 points, just missing out on the longest drive prize..
Fragger, gleefully, gathered 31🙄
Onto Sheringham today..glorious day and a quality course to boot.
Ball striking still extremely suspect but managed to hit some decent shots.
Won the longest drive today...
Totalled 27 points today..we all felt it was a much harder course than Cromer.
Fragger, once again, scored 31🙄
Onto Hunstanton tomorrow.
Not used to all this drinking and frivolity 😁😴


----------



## Mike79 (May 22, 2022)

I don’t get this WHS. Pre-kids I was a 9 handicap. I played pretty close to no golf for 13 years and have got back into it again this year as joined a club in Feb. Playing inconsistently - some great, some shocking. I’ve done well in recent club competitions; 3rd, 2nd, 3rd, 1st, 2nd. 

Going into this weekend I was 19.9 handicap. 2 day event, 95% handicap. yesterday I was +2 net, today -4 net so came 2nd at -2 net overall. 

Handicap went UP to 20.2. I was expecting / hoping for a bit of a reduction. 

I’m already hearing the “bandit” phrase and am submitting the score after every round. The last month or so it’s all been competitions or medals.


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			I don’t get this WHS. Pre-kids I was a 9 handicap. I played pretty close to no golf for 13 years and have got back into it again this year as joined a club in Feb. Playing inconsistently - some great, some shocking. I’ve done well in recent club competitions; 3rd, 2nd, 3rd, 1st, 2nd.

Going into this weekend I was 19.9 handicap. 2 day event, 95% handicap. yesterday I was +2 net, today -4 net so came 2nd at -2 net overall.

Handicap went UP to 20.2. I was expecting / hoping for a bit of a reduction.

I’m already hearing the “bandit” phrase and am submitting the score after every round. The last month or so it’s all been competitions or medals.
		
Click to expand...

I think what happens is, you put your card in, and then somebody tosses a coin to decide whether you go up or down. It's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just me and my 28 capper mate today. Decided to put cards in as we both want to get lower - played off yellows though. I would say I played tidily, but nothing special. Only one double bogey after a poor pitch put me in a place you do not want to be chipping from. Only made 5 pars which just wasn't enough really. Shot 82, which was 36 points off of 14. But on my record it's showing as score differential of 17 so I guess it was all a waste of time. A 90 at my old course is still deemed better. Stupid system.

Should have been a 79, as for the double I was middle of the fairway 70 yards out before that pitch ruined it, plus I missed an 18 incher for par on another green. But even so, god knows if a 79 even would have been enough. I saw an email saying our slope rating has been lowered even further now reflecting the shortened hole we have, so I'll probably have to break 70 from now on just to get down to 13 handicap. 

Click to expand...

You played of the yellow so the score differential will be different as no doubt the slope rating of the yellow will be lower 

Play of the whites and your 36 points will be 36 points.

Do you expect the yellows to be the same level as the whites ? Why is it stupid


----------



## louise_a (May 22, 2022)

So close to my best ever round today in one of our major comps, putted well the front nine and was level after 8 holes, sadly my par putt on nine just slipped by, so missed my first level par 9 holes in a comp. couldn't keep it going on the back nine was doing ok and a birdie on 16 really help and i stood on the 18th tee just 6 over and then topped my tee shot into a ditch, then 3 putted to drop 3shots on the hole. A bit gutted. by best comp round stays at 79.

It turns out that had I parred the last I would have lost the comp on a card playoff, which eased the pain a little.

A nice cut though and back down to 8.6,  I would have taken that on the first tee.


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You played of the yellow so the score differential will be different as no doubt the slope rating of the yellow will be lower

Play of the whites and your 36 points will be 36 points.

Do you expect the yellows to be the same level as the whites ? Why is it stupid
		
Click to expand...

Looking at it logically - the algorithm or whatever tells me I get 14 shots for my round off the yellows. I get 36 points so I played to handicap. Then it tells me, no, you actually played to 17 not 14. I just don't see how it makes any sense that's all. To be honest I think it's better if I go back to not putting cards in and just do it for competitions. I liked it better when I didn't think about it as much.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Looking at it logically - the algorithm or whatever tells me I get 14 shots for my round off the yellows. I get 36 points so I played to handicap. Then it tells me, no, you actually played to 17 not 14. I just don't see how it makes any sense that's all. To be honest I think it's better if I go back to not putting cards in and just do it for competitions. I liked it better when I didn't think about it as much.
		
Click to expand...

Or just look at how it is supposed to be 🤷‍♂️

The yellows will be easier than the whites so you need to play better off the yellows to get the same level of scores you would off the whites - that was the same before WHS etc

Or as I said just play of the whites and put cards in 

it’s not a new thing.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Looking at it logically - the algorithm or whatever tells me I get 14 shots for my round off the yellows. I get 36 points so I played to handicap. Then it tells me, no, you actually played to 17 not 14. I just don't see how it makes any sense that's all. To be honest I think it's better if I go back to not putting cards in and just do it for competitions. I liked it better when I didn't think about it as much.
		
Click to expand...

What is there to think about? Play, put your score in, and let the system adjust your HI to whatever it will be. 

I really don’t understand why people worry so much about it. What is wrong with just going out and shooting the best score you can?


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or just look at how it is supposed to be 🤷‍♂️

The yellows will be easier than the whites so you need to play better off the yellows to get the same level of scores you would off the whites - that was the same before WHS etc

Or as I said just play of the whites and put cards in

it’s not a new thing.
		
Click to expand...

Whites and yellows are like 1 shot difference on course rating.



BiMGuy said:



			What is there to think about? Play, put your score in, and let the system adjust your HI to whatever it will be.

I really don’t understand why people worry so much about it. What is wrong with just going out and shooting the best score you can?
		
Click to expand...

I can do that without handing cards in. I'm an overthinker, I want to get my handicap down, in the old system I knew what I had to do, in this one I don't, apparently. I'd have been quite happy with 82 if I hadn't have put the card in, now I'm disappointed. I'd rather do without it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2022)

...a fun 'fancy dress' team best two from four stableford competition - shotgun start at 8:30am; then from late afternoon did my team mentor/skipper thing for an academy Texas scramble - and gosh it was warm today.  Course coming along splendidly as the rough grows like billy-oh. Fun days ahead.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Whites and yellows are like 1 shot difference on course rating.


I can do that without handing cards in. I'm an overthinker, I want to get my handicap down, in the old system I knew what I had to do, in this one I don't, apparently. I'd have been quite happy with 82 if I hadn't have put the card in, now I'm disappointed. I'd rather do without it.
		
Click to expand...

Forget about what “par” is. The handicap is done off the course rating, which at your place is 66/65. 

That’s why your 82 is a score of +17.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Forget about what “par” is. The handicap is done off the course rating, which at your place is 66/65.

That’s why your 82 is a score of +17.
		
Click to expand...

Then why it not reflected in my course handicap then? 36 points used to mean you played to handicap, but now it doesn't, I guess. I don't know how else to explain what I mean. Basically it's just demoralising thinking you've had a decent round but then the computer says no.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Then why it not reflected in my course handicap then? 36 points used to mean you played to handicap, but now it doesn't, I guess. I don't know how else to explain what I mean. Basically it's just demoralising thinking you've had a decent round but then the computer says no.
		
Click to expand...

Because points scored in a stableford is against Par, not the course rating. 

Another way to think of it is that you now need 38/39 points to shoot your handicap. Or think of it as a par 66.

Basically when playing your *score* will be measured against *par, *but you *handicap *will be measured against *course rating.*


----------



## MACM85 (May 23, 2022)

Played in the Mizuno pairs yesterday, We were two down until the 14th and managed to get Dormie, They played the 18th as well as you can by cracking their drive down the middle and hitting a 8 iron 130 yards to 2 feet of the flag for a 3. I chipped onto the green but lipped out on the putt for the 4. Down the 1st we go, Half in 4's to par. Onto the second and I managed to hit the green with the tee shot and get a birdie on the par 3. They leaked both of theirs into the bunkers and bladed it out to give us the hole and walk off. 

Was a good game but found when the other team were winning they were very chirpy. Once it started to go in our favour they soon became quiet. We have a home draw in the next round so shall see what how that goes.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Because points scored in a stableford is against Par, not the course rating.

Another way to think of it is that you now need 38/39 points to shoot your handicap. Or think of it as a par 66.

Basically when playing your *score* will be measured against *par, *but you *handicap *will be measured against *course rating.*

Click to expand...

Yeah, I just don't like it. I can't help how I think. Next weekend there's a medal, for example, the idea that I could shoot net 1 under but it not count as one of my best rounds will never make sense to me I'm afraid. If you beat your handicap, your handicap should go down.


----------



## louise_a (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Then why it not reflected in my course handicap then? 36 points used to mean you played to handicap, but now it doesn't, I guess. I don't know how else to explain what I mean. Basically it's just demoralising thinking you've had a decent round but then the computer says no.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you play at Grims Dyke as per your signature, the course rating of the yellows is almost 3 less than par, so so you have to score 3 better than 36 to play to your handicap.
The rating off the whites is almost 2 less than par so I would think that 36 points of the whites would also not be playing to handicap


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Assuming you play at Grims Dyke as per your signature, the course rating of the yellows is almost 3 less than par, so so you have to score 3 better than 36 to play to your handicap.
The rating off the whites is almost 2 less than par so I would think that 36 points of the whites would also not be playing to handicap
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know. Stupid isn't it?


----------



## Bdill93 (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I just don't like it. I can't help how I think. Next weekend there's a medal, for example, the idea that I could shoot net 1 under but it not count as one of my best rounds will never make sense to me I'm afraid. If you beat your handicap, your handicap should go down. 

Click to expand...

My place is par 69, CR 67.1

Gross 80 off the whites gets you a score diff of 11.9 so thats commonly my target. Beat 80 and its a low score diff (for me)

Maybe find the score diff that equals the handicap you aspire to, then aim to beat that?


----------



## louise_a (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I know. Stupid isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

even under the old system if SSS (CSS) was less than par you would need more than 36 points to play to your handicap, so it is not WHS that is causing this to happen, it just maybe causes it to happen at more courses than it used to


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			My place is par 69, CR 67.1

Gross 80 off the whites gets you a score diff of 11.9 so thats commonly my target. Beat 80 and its a low score diff (for me)

Maybe find the score diff that equals the handicap you aspire to, then aim to beat that?
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, I was hoping to shoot 80 yesterday as I thought that would be decent enough, but on reflection it probably wasn't. Having only broken 80 for the first time two months ago, I now need to break 80 every single week in order to get my handicap down.  Tough crowd.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

louise_a said:



			even under the old system if SSS (CSS) was less than par you would need more than 36 points to play to your handicap, so it is not WHS that is causing this to happen, it just maybe causes it to happen at more courses than it used to
		
Click to expand...

I think the difference was far less pronounced in the old system, although I could be wrong. Playing off yellows for handicap purposes is obviously a total waste of time anyway so I suppose we'll stop bothering with that now.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I dunno, I was hoping to shoot 80 yesterday as I thought that would be decent enough, but on reflection it probably wasn't. Having only broken 80 for the first time two months ago, I now need to break 80 every single week in order to get my handicap down.  Tough crowd.
		
Click to expand...

Im the same now, at 15.2 and a gross 80 is only 11.9 diff. So any cut will come from scores under 82 and nothing else. 

But - our courses ratings suggest its not that hard to achieve and if you were playing elsewhere, it would certainly be a trickier course. 

Stableford points just arent accurate for handicapping purposes on courses with a CR below par.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think the difference was far less pronounced in the old system, although I could be wrong. Playing off yellows for handicap purposes is obviously a total waste of time anyway so I suppose we'll stop bothering with that now.
		
Click to expand...

Or how about because it’s the easier course you should be able to play better on the easier course - that’s how it works 🙄


----------



## Jimaroid (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			If you beat your handicap, your handicap should go down. 

Click to expand...

What do you think should happen when you don't beat your handicap?


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or how about because it’s the easier course you should be able to play better on the easier course - that’s how it works 🙄
		
Click to expand...

You're not understanding what I'm saying. That's fine but to my mind the course or playing handicap should match the score differentials then. If my course is that much easier then why isn't my course handicap off yellows just 12 or something instead of 14? Then it would be easier to understand wouldn't it. When WHS came in I liked the idea of a varying handicap for easier and harder courses. But to my mind it's not all matching up properly. If the score differential is telling me I need to shoot 11 over to beat my handicap, then my course handicap should be 11. Then it makes sense.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You're not understanding what I'm saying. *That's fine but to my mind *the course or playing handicap should match the score differentials then. If my course is that much easier then why isn't my course handicap off yellows just 12 or something instead of 14? Then it would be easier to understand wouldn't it. When WHS came in I liked the idea of a varying handicap for easier and harder courses. *But to my mind *it's not all matching up properly. If the score differential is telling me I need to shoot 11 over to beat my handicap, then my course handicap should be 11. Then it makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the issue - your mind as been shown a number of times in regards Golf rules and regulations isn’t correct 

You can either just put your card in and let the system do the work or you can actually investigate and read the full WHS breakdown and then gain full understanding as opposed to what you think it should be


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s the issue - your mind as been shown a number of times in regards Golf rules and regulations isn’t correct

You can either just put your card in and let the system do the work or you can actually investigate and read the full WHS breakdown and then gain full understanding as opposed to what you think it should be
		
Click to expand...

This is not a case of correct and incorrect, it's just in my opinion a bit of a baffling system that's all.


----------



## Springveldt (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Looking at it logically - the algorithm or whatever tells me I get 14 shots for my round off the yellows. I get 36 points so I played to handicap. Then it tells me, no, you actually played to 17 not 14. I just don't see how it makes any sense that's all. To be honest I think it's better if I go back to not putting cards in and just do it for competitions. I liked it better when I didn't think about it as much.
		
Click to expand...

I think the confusion comes from stableford being against par but WHS is actually against course rating and slope. If you re-adjust your stableford to against the course rating it will probably be closer.

Just had a look and Grim's Dyke, for some reason there are 2 ratings for the yellow, 66.2 or 65.6. Compare your score to them, not 68. The slope is actually less than 113 so the 17 differential makes sense as your differential will actually go up compared to your score due to the slope being less than 113.



Orikoru said:



			I dunno, I was hoping to shoot 80 yesterday as I thought that would be decent enough, but on reflection it probably wasn't. Having only broken 80 for the first time two months ago, I now need to break 80 every single week in order to get my handicap down.  Tough crowd.
		
Click to expand...

Based on the course rating and the slope, especially off the yellow's then yes, you will need to shoot under 80 to get under 14. It's just rated as a very easy course. You need to start thinking of par being 65 when you play off the yellows.

With the white's you will be under 14 if you shoot 80 or below as it's 66.5/115.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I think the confusion comes from stableford being against par but WHS is actually against course rating and slope. If you re-adjust your stableford to against the course rating it will probably be closer.

Just had a look and Grim's Dyke, for some reason there are 2 ratings for the yellow, 66.2 or 65.6. Compare your score to them, not 68. The slope is actually less than 113 so the 17 differential makes sense as your differential will actually go up compared to your score due to the slope being less than 113.


Based on the course rating and the slope, especially off the yellow's then yes, you will need to shoot under 80 to get under 14. It's just rated as a very easy course. You need to start thinking of par being 65 when you play off the yellows.

With the white's you will be under 14 if you shoot 80 or below as it's 66.5/115.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.   The low course rating is maddening - tee to green I agree it's pretty easy, but our greens are fast and there's only two flat-ish ones on the course. Rarely ever an easy two-putt. I feel like green difficulty is pretty much ignored in the ratings. (To explain the two course ratings, one of our short par 4s has currently been shortened to a par 3 because of concerns from balls going over the right hand fence towards the road. Eventually they'll be making a different par 3 longer to compensate, but for now we've just been re-rated to allow for the shorter hole. Making it even more of a pain.)


----------



## Jimaroid (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This is not a case of correct and incorrect, it's just in my opinion a bit of a baffling system that's all.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of opinion though, you've 100% got the concept in the maths wrong.

There are two number lines and you're applying the rules from one numberline (the stableford scores) to the rules of the other number line (the course handicap with slope) but they are not equivalent.

edit: Springveldt says the same thing differently


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2022)

Shall we add PCC into the mix to make this even more confusing


----------



## Springveldt (May 23, 2022)

Played Torwoodlee Golf Course just outside of Galashiels on Saturday. First society meet up since before covid so it was the first time I had seen a few of the lads since then. Handicaps hadn't been adjusted in the society and I was due to get 12 shots. Told my cousin who runs it to cut me to my handicap of 6 since it was totally unfair as most of the lads are recreational golfers, it's rare the winning net score in this society is under par as most are there just to have a drink and a laugh.

Ended up shooting 74 for a net 68 and finished 2nd. The winner had a net 66 and it was the first time he had won since joining the society 12 years ago so I was happy I didn't rob him of his first win. Overall had a great day, only thing was I couldn't have a drink since I just drove up to meet them (Galashiels is nearly half way between my house and Glasgow so no point driving all the way up there to get the bus down with them), so the last hour before the bus took them away was a bit rough with all 11 of them hammered talking nonsense. 

Best part of the day was when I doubled 17 (was 1 under on the back 9 to that point) and I kicked my trolley wheel as we walked off and one of my playing partners said "It's not the trolleys fault, it's just carrying your clubs for you". I burst out laughing at that one and it got my mind right for the 18th tee shot. Normally I'd still have been fizzing on the tee box and smacked it OB or something.


----------



## Springveldt (May 23, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Shall we add PCC into the mix to make this even more confusing
		
Click to expand...

What's that? Mine always says 0.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 23, 2022)

Doubles k/o rd 1 and stiffed our opponents 6&4. We had some big wins last year up to the semifinal where we went to four extra holes so that result will spread like wild fire.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I know. Stupid isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

no. it is not stupid. Do you want to go and play off the backs at Royal St George's 7300 yards and expect to get the same shots as off the yellows at your course!!?


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			no. it is not stupid. Do you want to go and play off the backs at Royal St George's 7300 yards and expect to get the same shots as off the yellows at your course!!?
		
Click to expand...

If you'd have followed the rest of the discussion before leaping in to spout your nonsense you'd have seen that I said I was a fan of the fact you get different shots at different courses. It's just a problem our course has been stitched up given that they ignore green difficulty in the ratings.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks for that.   The low course rating is maddening - tee to green I agree it's pretty easy, but our greens are fast and there's only two flat-ish ones on the course. Rarely ever an easy two-putt. I feel like green difficulty is pretty much ignored in the ratings. (To explain the two course ratings, one of our short par 4s has currently been shortened to a par 3 because of concerns from balls going over the right hand fence towards the road. Eventually they'll be making a different par 3 longer to compensate, but for now we've just been re-rated to allow for the shorter hole. Making it even more of a pain.)
		
Click to expand...

You get 2 putts on every hole in the world - Sawgrass, The Old Course or the local Muni. I dont know how courses are rated, but greens cant be where you are losing strokes on your CR?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			If you'd have followed the rest of the discussion before leaping in to spout your nonsense you'd have seen that I said I was a fan of the fact you get different shots at different courses. It's just a problem our course has been stitched up given that they ignore green difficulty in the ratings.
		
Click to expand...

the only spouter of nonesense is the one you look at in the mirror. Now you are trying to justify your view because your course iw rating incorrectly. You have had lots of people waste time giving you the rationale but you still cannot accept it. What a load of old horlicks.


----------



## Mike79 (May 23, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			I don’t get this WHS. Pre-kids I was a 9 handicap. I played pretty close to no golf for 13 years and have got back into it again this year as joined a club in Feb. Playing inconsistently - some great, some shocking. I’ve done well in recent club competitions; 3rd, 2nd, 3rd, 1st, 2nd.

Going into this weekend I was 19.9 handicap. 2 day event, 95% handicap. yesterday I was +2 net, today -4 net so came 2nd at -2 net overall.

Handicap went UP to 20.2. I was expecting / hoping for a bit of a reduction.

I’m already hearing the “bandit” phrase and am submitting the score after every round. The last month or so it’s all been competitions or medals.
		
Click to expand...

So there is a days lag on the EG app. Yesterdays increase was related to Saturdays +2. Todays cut was based on yesterdays -4. Handicap down to 18.7 today


----------



## PNWokingham (May 23, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			So there is a days lag on the EG app. Yesterdays increase was related to Saturdays +2. Todays cut was based on yesterdays -4. Handicap down to 18.7 today
		
Click to expand...

the handicap may have nothing to do with the latest round or two - it is average of best 8 of last 20.


----------



## Crazyface (May 23, 2022)

Well for the last three rounds I have played of whites at my place. The first time was to get practice in for a doubles match, I was rubbish. The second time was in the doubles match, I was worse, lord knows how we were still in it going down the last and I messed this up as well, we lost. Third time was today trying to get more practice in ready for my singles second round match, luckilly I got a bye in the first. God almighty I was poor. Manged a 96, same as my mate....who's off 28.
The wife marches on though. Shot 104 (102), so another cut coming tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (May 23, 2022)

Phase 3 of the Norfolk Odyssey completed, now at home dying of alcohol poisoning....
Hunstanton  - Nice.....Nice course...apart from the 209 yard blind tee shot par 3....didn't feel it fitted with the rest of the course...
Good fun oscillating the pole though - I stead of a bell they have a pole that you wobble by pulling on a rope - it lets the next group know you've finished.
So many bounces that cost me a shot or 2 - scored 28 points but with average luck it could have been mid 30s..very frustrating but at least we missed the rain.
Tied with Fragger today so he beat me overall but.............I still beat him gross and that's all that counts


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Phase 3 of the Norfolk Odyssey completed, now at home dying of alcohol poisoning....
Hunstanton  - Nice.....Nice course...apart from the 209 yard blind tee shot par 3....didn't feel it fitted with the rest of the course...
Good fun oscillating the pole though - I stead of a bell they have a pole that you wobble by pulling on a rope - it lets the next group know you've finished.
So many bounces that cost me a shot or 2 - scored 28 points but with average luck it could have been mid 30s..very frustrating but at least we missed the rain.
Tied with Fragger today so he beat me overall but.............I still beat him gross and that's all that counts

Click to expand...

Alcohol poisoning? you probably had 4 pints on Saturday including lunch, 3 pints on Sunday, inc 1 after the round and you were in bed by 10 pm
no more than 2 today, ....for a heavy weight, you're a bit of a light weight  

really enjoyed the weekend, weather was near perfect, 31 points at Cromer & Sheringham, 28 today at Hunstanton where everything was running for England.
Got nearest the pin today, so happy with that and beat himself net, all this gross stuff is over rated


----------



## louise_a (May 23, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			I don’t get this WHS. Pre-kids I was a 9 handicap. I played pretty close to no golf for 13 years and have got back into it again this year as joined a club in Feb. Playing inconsistently - some great, some shocking. I’ve done well in recent club competitions; 3rd, 2nd, 3rd, 1st, 2nd.

Going into this weekend I was 19.9 handicap. 2 day event, 95% handicap. yesterday I was +2 net, today -4 net so came 2nd at -2 net overall.

Handicap went UP to 20.2. I was expecting / hoping for a bit of a reduction.

I’m already hearing the “bandit” phrase and am submitting the score after every round. The last month or so it’s all been competitions or medals.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't got 20 rounds in the number of rounds used to calculate your handicap may well have changed. If you have got 20 rounds in then you need to look at the round that has dropped off. if it was it had a lower score differential than your latest you would go up.

The system works I struggle to see why people (people in general) struggle to understand it


----------



## louise_a (May 23, 2022)

Interclub team match today, I was giving my opponent 4 shots and got off to a poor start, the green had been treated this morning and I couldnt get the pace, I was 3 down after 4 holes and had to hole a couple of tricky putts on the next 2 holes as well.
I finally got going on the 7th and had a nice run of 6 holes where I turned 3 down into 2 up and then I finished the match on the 16th winning 3&2.
The team won too so I good day


----------



## Jason.H (May 23, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Interclub team match today, I was giving my opponent 4 shots and got off to a poor start, the green had been treated this morning and I couldnt get the pace, I was 3 down after 4 holes and had to hole a couple of tricky putts on the next 2 holes as well.
I finally got going on the 7th and had a nice run of 6 holes where I turned 3 down into 2 up and then I finished the match on the 16th winning 3&2.
The team won too so I good day
		
Click to expand...

That’s a good comeback, well done. Match play gets the emotions going.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 23, 2022)

Seniors BB Open at Bolton Old Links. First time playing the course and enjoyed the walk but not the golf. Partner and I were both rubbish. Greens were really good but lots of subtle breaks around the pin positions.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 24, 2022)

Got out for a few practice holes tonight. Tried a few different things and focused on hitting my 18° hybrid off the tee as I'm playing at SAOL tonight and my driver hasn't been performing too well. 

The hybrid was a revelation, it was pretty breezy last night but the flight is so low and penetrating that it doesn't seem to be as affected by it so it was finishing up only about 10 yards short of my driver anyway.

Also spent some time working on my yardages as they've been miles out recently so I'm fairly comfortable ive got a better handle on them now. 

Roll on tonight! SAOL has beaten me up the two times I've played it so far so I'm hoping tonight I can just plot my way around.


----------



## Springveldt (May 24, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			So there is a days lag on the EG app. Yesterdays increase was related to Saturdays +2. Todays cut was based on yesterdays -4. Handicap down to 18.7 today
		
Click to expand...

It updates at midnight so that’s where the “delay” has come from. 

As others have said, it’s the average of your best 8 from your last 20. The EG app will show you what score is dropping off. You get some “free” rounds where your handicap won’t change if the score dropping off isn’t in your best 8 and the score you are posting isn’t either.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (May 24, 2022)

So, played yesterday at Oakland Park (NW London) with a buddy who literally hasn't hit a ball for 6 years. Step onto the first tee and he takes his swing........the clubhead flies off! Guess the shed storage hasn't been good for his clubs 

Comedy aside.....I shot 89!! Yes it's a Par 67 and yes the course is easy (getting to that later), but as a gross score I am still bloody elated and is my best round gross by 6 shots.

As happy as I was/am, when it came to putting the numbers into the EG app, according to WHS algorithms the 95 gross (+25) I shot at Brancepeth (69.9 / 128) last week is actually 4 shots better than this 89 (+22) at Oakland Park (64.2 / 106). Does take the shine off of breaking 90 for the first time, not even sure I should really be counting it as 'breaking 90' given how easy the course supposedly is? 

Numbers aside, played some reasonable golf so happy days


----------



## AliMc (May 24, 2022)

Beautiful day at Sunny Dunny after a couple of showers early on, won 4bbb 4&3, round in 1 over 72, greens more like normal now after a poor couple of weeks in the constant cold east wind, lots of visitors coming back now including some Scandinavians


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2022)

Walked off after 12 due it being tortureously slow, for some reason the club decided it was a good idea to give some visitors permission to play off the white tee's. Very windy combined with at least  2 of them choppers proving a recipe for disaster.

Hit the practice ground and got soaked when a massive shower went through. All in all a crap day and weather not looking good again for Thursday.

Not enjoying golf at the moment, its been cool and windy for weeks now. One or the other is fine, not both every time out.


----------



## Springveldt (May 24, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			So, played yesterday at Oakland Park (NW London) with a buddy who literally hasn't hit a ball for 6 years. Step onto the first tee and he takes his swing........the clubhead flies off! Guess the shed storage hasn't been good for his clubs 

Comedy aside.....I shot 89!! Yes it's a Par 67 and yes the course is easy (getting to that later), but as a gross score I am still bloody elated and is my best round gross by 6 shots.

As happy as I was/am, when it came to putting the numbers into the EG app, according to WHS algorithms the 95 gross (+25) I shot at Brancepeth (69.9 / 128) last week is actually 4 shots better than this 89 (+22) at Oakland Park (64.2 / 106). Does take the shine off of breaking 90 for the first time, not even sure I should really be counting it as 'breaking 90' given how easy the course supposedly is?

Numbers aside, played some reasonable golf so happy days
		
Click to expand...

Definitely count it as breaking 90 even just for the mental side of it to yourself.


----------



## Springveldt (May 24, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Walked off after 12 due it being tortureously slow, for some reason the club decided it was a good idea to give some visitors permission to play off the white tee's. Very windy combined with at least  2 of them choppers proving a recipe for disaster.

Hit the practice ground and got soaked when a massive shower went through. All in all a crap day and weather not looking good again for Thursday.

Not enjoying golf at the moment, its been cool and windy for weeks now. One or the other is fine, not both every time out.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still enjoying golf but not so much the weather. Been finding the same as you even although the course is 6 or 7 miles inland, just seems to be blowing most Saturdays and Wednesdays. Looking at the forecast for tomorrow afternoon/evening and I'm wondering if it's even worth going out as the wind is going to be 18-20mph with gusts of 32-36mph. Nearly in June and I can count on one hand how many nice sunny, calm days I've played in this year.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			So, played yesterday at Oakland Park (NW London) with a buddy who literally hasn't hit a ball for 6 years. Step onto the first tee and he takes his swing........the clubhead flies off! Guess the shed storage hasn't been good for his clubs 

Comedy aside.....I shot 89!! Yes it's a Par 67 and yes the course is easy (getting to that later), but as a gross score I am still bloody elated and is my best round gross by 6 shots.

As happy as I was/am, when it came to putting the numbers into the EG app, according to WHS algorithms the 95 gross (+25) I shot at Brancepeth (69.9 / 128) last week is actually 4 shots better than this 89 (+22) at Oakland Park (64.2 / 106). Does take the shine off of breaking 90 for the first time, not even sure I should really be counting it as 'breaking 90' given how easy the course supposedly is?

Numbers aside, played some reasonable golf so happy days
		
Click to expand...

As the old saying goes, you can only beat what's in front of you. I'd put it down as a good day's golf and think of it as breaking 90* with an asterisk.   Played there myself the other week with my wife, really nice there actually, and while I considered it a 'shorter' course or not full length, the par is only one lower than my home course currently is, and it's only about 500 yards shorter.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I'm still enjoying golf but not so much the weather. Been finding the same as you even although the course is 6 or 7 miles inland, just seems to be blowing most Saturdays and Wednesdays. Looking at the forecast for tomorrow afternoon/evening and I'm wondering if it's even worth going out as the wind is going to be 18-20mph with gusts of 32-36mph. Nearly in June and I can count on one hand how many nice sunny, calm days I've played in this year.
		
Click to expand...

I've not played a round this year without a jacket of some sort on.
The one nice day I could play I didn't have a playing partner


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I'm still enjoying golf but not so much the weather. Been finding the same as you even although the course is 6 or 7 miles inland, just seems to be blowing most Saturdays and Wednesdays. Looking at the forecast for tomorrow afternoon/evening and I'm wondering if it's even worth going out as the wind is going to be 18-20mph with gusts of 32-36mph. Nearly in June and I can count on one hand how many nice sunny, calm days I've played in this year.
		
Click to expand...

It was lovely today when it wasn't tipping it down 😀


----------



## GGTTH (May 24, 2022)

Driving range session for me. Started the downswing by firing the hips. WOW what a difference! The closest thing to an epiphany you can get.


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 24, 2022)

Played for the handicap team away at St Annes Old Links tonight.

Course was stunning and the greens were the best I've played on so far this year.

Despite feeling confident after a practice knock last night I managed to develop a 2 way miss with my hybrid and my driver was damn near unusable. Meant I was missing a lot of fairways and having to play myself back into position so was stuck on bogey golf for much of it with a few blow up holes where it got really bad.

Putting was decent though and I holed a couple of long range efforts for birdies.

We lost the match 2 and 1 but not a bad result given the wind and the fact my partner and I maybe hit 6 FIRs all round 😂.

Think I'll give the handicap team a miss for a while (assuming I'd even get picked), and focus on playing more comps at my home course. My game is crumbling under the pressure of competition at the moment.


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2022)

Played with my brother at Pannal, about 4 years since I last played there and I was very impressed with the changes they've made over the last few years, tree and scrub clearance has opened up the course and it has a much better feel to it.

My golf was rubbish, however, we shared a basket of balls on the range and I'm not exaggerating when I say that I shanked over half of my shots.  
Didn't bode well for the actual round and I did hit q few shanks but nowhere near as bad as on the range.  Scored 28 points which was far better than I was expecting after the shankfest on the range.

Also picked up a nice couple of sets of clubs, pictures to follow.


----------



## Imurg (May 25, 2022)

Seems my game has , most definitely,  buggered off the Spain on holiday leaving me to pick up the pieces.....
Iron game a complete mess.
Can't get close enough to the hole to give myself a chance of par half the time, let alone a birdie...
To be fair, it's windy and rainy down here today and it wasn't hugely fun but had to p,ay the last 3 in 1 under gross to post even a slightly respectable score......
Stupid game....


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2022)

First game at the “new” club.

Only did 9 as I’m supposed to be working and knocked it about in 38 so 4 over.

Off to the addington tomorrow with pouty and peg leg


----------



## backwoodsman (May 25, 2022)

Played for the first time at Farleigh - in an interclub seniors friendly. Fairways generally wider than Biggin Hill runway, but thought it was a very nice layout, and very nicely kept. And great clubhouse facilities. Played pretty well apart from 3 or 4 rubbish topped drives. Iron play was pretty damn good for me - just a shame I couldn't get the measure of the greens. Nother visit in order I think.


----------



## Springveldt (May 26, 2022)

Played last night and as expected I was rubbish. 20mph wind with gusts up to 36mph and it certainly felt like it. The wind was just knocking the ball out the air when downwind and into was a lottery. Was absolutely shocking off the tee again, driving really has gone missing. It's a 3 way miss I've got going on, left, right and straight up. Not fun and I've no idea where the skying has come from, obviously coming in far too steep as I've actually taken a couple of divots with the driver. Lost 3 balls and shot an adjusted 84 for 29 points.

The first and second cuts at my place are very dense and lush right now and it's hard to find the ball in it. Lost one on the first when I was between the first and 18th fairways, pretty innocuous looking semi but the ball must have nestled down and we couldn't see it. Kinda summed up the night really.

Bright spots where I hit the new 3 wood 3 times off the tee and kept it in play each time and my putting was excellent. If it wasn't for that I would have shot over 90.


----------



## Dando (May 26, 2022)

Played at The Addington with pouty and peg leg (@Bratty & @Oddsocks) and finally found my game on the 17th.

The course looks so different from my last visit due to the sheer number of trees they’ve removed.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 26, 2022)

Club singles match today against a very decent 7 h'capper. Got off to a dreadful start, 3 down after 3! Managed to pull it back to level by the turn, then my opponent went on fire with his putter, knocking in 4 great putts in a row. Fortunately I managed to halve a couple of them, but was 2 down with 3 to play. 

He found trouble off the tee on the 16th, and I got it back to 1 down thanks to a great drive and second shot. A lovely chip to a couple of inches won me the 17th, so all square going up the 18th, with me getting a shot. I hit a belter of a drive (a long way over the hill for those who know my course), he got stuck behind a tree and had to play out sideways. I knocked my second close to the green, he put his 3rd onto the back of the green. I hit a poor chip to be outside him. Decent lag putt meant he had to hole his. Shaved the hole, so I got the win - first time I'd been ahead in the entire game.

Thru to the last 32, onwards and upwards


----------



## SurreyGolfer (May 26, 2022)

Played 9 today at home course, f*ck me I was +1 gross after 4 holes for 12 points! Sh1t the bed a little after that with 2 consecutive doubles and a triple, a par and then a bogey to finish. 45 gross which is +9 and 21 points! Absolutely delighted with it, my best 9 by far and wish I could have played 18 (damn the kids needing to be picked up). Definitely got a bit of luck along the way but made the most of it, most pleasing aspects:

- I usually play alone but played today with a couple of gents near retirement age who literally insisted I join them. I was very nervous and warned them I'm rubbish.....actually really enjoyed it and was probably a positive on my game having to wait/watch/learn from other people.
- Didn't lose a ball for the first time over 9 holes at my home course (hurrah!)
- Starting to get a little confidence off the tee and feel I can hit a 3w or hybrid off the tee, and that is making a difference alongside the ground firming up. Literally 100 yards further down the fairway compared to where I was hitting irons only. 
- Hit 3 GIRs including a Par 5

Loving this game at the minute! Such a great decision to take it up/get back into it ~12 months ago!


----------



## IanM (May 26, 2022)

Senior Open at Forest Hills in Gloucestershire today.   Never been there before so not unhappy with 33 points.  

Course was a lot better than I expected and the greens were very good.  All for a daft price of £15!! Good old Seniors!


----------



## louise_a (May 26, 2022)

It wasnt really late spring weather today for our medal, very windy and showery, didnt play too badly my card being spoilt be 3 doubles, ended up 4 worse than handicap but scoring wasnt great and I picked up the divisional prize, it was a free week handicap wise so no change it that. 
Next up for me is the 36 hole County Championship at Birkdale on Sunday, I have been waiting 3 years for this and it is finally here


----------



## Crow (May 27, 2022)

Seniors KO match today, won the first but then consecutive 3 putts let my opponent back in.
My opponent was receiving 8 shots and 2 of them are on the holes 16 and 17 so being behind at that stage is usually fatal.

I was 2 down at the turn and put a ball OB on the 10th to go 3 down, by the time we got to the 16th tee I was still 2 down, I hit a good drive but he hit his best of the day, I then made one of my worst swings of the day and semi-shanked the ball into a ditch, match lost 3 and 2.


----------



## Imurg (May 27, 2022)

Usual Friday round with CVG today...started on the back 9 and I could tell it wasn't going to be his day when he nearly lost a ball on the 10th...
Steady front(back)9 of 17 points (5 over) and then birdied the 1st(10th) and thought it could be a decent day after all..
But then we caught the slowest 2 ball in the history of slow 2 balls....chances of being let through?
A big fat ZERO....
Mentally I have no problem coping with slow play
My problem is physical...joints start to seize up so the swing gets shorter etc etc....
A couple of blobs killed the chance of a cut and, in the end, we were happy to escape with out sanity intact..
32 points, so decent scoring when I scored....
I bet the 2 ball are on the 17th now...


----------



## rudebhoy (May 27, 2022)

Seniors Open at The Northumberland. 4BBB. First time either of us had played here. Bit quirky but enjoyable. Played well in 30-40mph wind. Ran out of steam on the last 4 holes which were all into the wind, but finished on a respectable 38 points. 

Place reeks of money, very classy, great practice facilities. Tired out after 6 games in 7 days, looking forward to a couple of days off this weekend!


----------



## srixon 1 (May 28, 2022)

Currently on a golfing holiday in Belek. Played the Carya and the Monty on consecutive days. Both fantastic courses but the Carya is my favourite of the two. Played good both days and managed to be just 5 over around each course. Highlight was 3 birdies in a row on the Carya. 😁. Have played both a few times now and they just seem to get better every time. Around my own course my index gives me 3 shots. Yesterday on the Monty (yellow tees) I had to play off 1 😳. No way is my home course easier.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 28, 2022)

Played 9 last night. Almost didn’t but dragged myself out to blow the cobwebs away. And blow the wind did. Weather forecast said 20mph but it felt stronger at times. 

The course is getting very firm and yellow in places. There are some serious cracks opening up in places in the rough, which is very bumpy and growing fast. The greens had been dressed with something to were a bit off, but firm and fast.

Anyway, didn’t swing it too well, but scored ok apart from an opening double, and happy to have managed my way round in 39 despite only hitting 3GiR and 3 putting one that I did 🙈


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2022)

Just back from a week at Motecastillo, just outside Jerez.
Very warm and a great golf course.
I took the honours with 165 points over 5 rounds, but my mate aced the 2nd hole on the 1st day.
A really good week ................................ but tested +ve for Covid this morning!


----------



## Jensen (May 28, 2022)

Walked off after 7 holes. Really struggling, not enjoying competition golf. Trying too hard and expecting too much. Strike the ball really well in the nets beforehand then it all goes crap.
Gonna miss competitive golf for a while and just rock up and play without a card.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 28, 2022)

Well that’s a jolt in the arm,literally.
Was playing in a match at Burnham and Berrow and on the 15 had 75 into the green on a uphill lie.
Jabbed my wedge into the ground and bang went my shoulder.
Didn’t dislocate but the pain was excruciating.
Been laid up for 5 days now and have cancelled all golf to June 9th.
Hopefully that’s long enough.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Well that’s a jolt in the arm,literally.
Was playing in a match at Burnham and Berrow and on the 15 had 75 into the green on a uphill lie.
Jabbed my wedge into the ground and bang went my shoulder.
Didn’t dislocate but the pain was excruciating.
Been laid up for 5 days now and have cancelled all golf to June 9th.
Hopefully that’s long enough.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch
Hope it's nothing serious...funny things shoulders....


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 28, 2022)

13 points on the front nine today, then found my swing on the 10th, scored 22 points on the back nine and finished with 35 points!


----------



## Bdill93 (May 29, 2022)

Gross 81, 40 points on Saturday morning. 
10 pars, one birdie - on the 18th of all holes! 
Some monster drives out there too. 
Good knock with the lads, first time we’ve all gone out together in a while and just really enjoyed it. Everyone played well which helps!


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2022)

Silver trophy yesterday and another good start blown. Standing on the 13th tee 1 under gross,only to go double, double, par, bogey, bogey par.  Shocking tbh, on the plus side another good score knocked off so another handicap raise.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 29, 2022)

Social 4BBB game yesterday. Decided to play with vintage clubs as a practice for a vintage meet at Flempton tomorrow.
Ping Eye 2 driver, 3 and 5. Forgan Powerpakt irons 2-9, Edinbugh Golf SI and John Letters Golden Goose putter. That was 13 clubs so took King Cobra f-speed diver as well which I used 5 times on the front nine only. Well, we were playing for £2 and I wanted to be competitive.
Draw for partners on the first tee. I'm lowest and my partner gets 11 shots and I give the two opponents 9 and 17.
Without using my metal driver, I made 3 birdies, one blob and 5 pars on the back nine. Partner played very steady stuff as well. We won 2-up.
Birdied the 18th. Used a ball that had already seen 72 holes.
Reminded me of a recent post somewhere, so took a photo...




...90 holes played with a birdie on the 90th.


----------



## Springveldt (May 29, 2022)

Invitation Day yesterday, playing better ball with my mate who is scratch. We had 42 points between us (with me getting 6 shots due to 85% rule) so we had a good day. Should have been better as we both bogied the last 2 holes for 2 one pointers. Still 42 was about 6 better than we expected. 

On a personal note I would have shot 73 at best and 75 at worse as I picked up on 2 holes as I couldn’t score and both times I had about 15 foot putts. More than likely 2 putts per hole but the way I putted yesterday I may have made 1 of them as once again I was holing everything I looked at. Was also 3 off the tee on one hole so overall I had a fantastic round with 3 birdies as well.


----------



## GG26 (May 29, 2022)

One of just three medal comps we have on a Saturday yesterday (all are board comps) and noted around 110 in the field compared to 150 in last week’s stableford.  Fairways and greens were very firm and after an 8 on the par 4 second was always between 2 and 4 over my handicap until I took a 9 on the par 5 last (had just 168 yards to go after 2 and then hit several poor shots in a row).  Ended up with 99 (net 78).  

When the final scores came in only two players had recorded net under par (71) rounds (both single figures) and in my division (18+playing handicap) the winning score was net 74.  Was amazed that I could have equalled the best score in the division with a par 5 on the last having assumed that I was way off the pace.


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2022)

Entered the monthly medal this afternoon. Predictably it was bloody awful.

We started on the 13th and I actually started well. After the 18th (6 holes played) I was only three over gross having got three pars in a row, but it all went tits up after that. First hole, par 3, sliced it right and it bounced through into some ridiculously long grass, but it took me two hacks to get it out and then another chip to get on the green - with hindsight I should have just dropped out and chipped on for one less shot. Sank a miracle putt to save double bogey though. 

Two holes later on the 3rd - I just absolutely hate this hole off the whites. It's only a mid iron length but it's blind, and for some reason that makes me completely incapable of hitting a competent golf shot. Duffed the first attempt so badly into the nearby crap that elected to tee it up again - this time a weak fade that only found the front bunker. Good bunker shot but no rescuing putt this time so a triple bogey 6. 

Some decent stuff for a while after that, after I parred the 9th I thought I might be able to salvage a reasonable score. Nah. Par 3 10th I sliced it right again, then undercook the chip on to leave myself short and in the bunker again. Compounded that with a lovely three putt for another triple bogey on a bloody par 3. And just to round off the day in style I made a total pig's ear of our last hole the 12th as well - going for the green with a five wood only to thin it onto the ditch and then miss the green with pitching wedge after the drop. Another triple.

Finished on 88, net 74 (six over) so not going to be a counting score on the old handicap either. Rubbish. Annoying thing is I putted superbly as well, which usually means I'm on for a good round but not today. Too many stupid holes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2022)

An open at Brancepeth Castle today, Co. Durham. Very classy course, beautiful setting. If anyone is coming to the area then put this one on your list of places to play. The first 10 are very strong. The remaining 8 were very decent but more standard parkland. 

For anyone who has played the course before I came mighty close to a hole in one on the signature hole, 9. https://www.brancepeth-castle-golf.co.uk/the-course/hole-9/  . I was slightly more than excited, after the relief of clearing the valley of course 😄, as the ball rolled around the green and shaved the hole before stopping a few feet away. Cracking hole incidentally. 

As we were leaving we bumped into a guy on a golf trip with some mates, up from Derby. I think this was day 1, staying in South Shields. His group had some really good courses lined up. Was it anyone from on here?


----------



## louise_a (May 29, 2022)

Finally my trip to Birkdale arrived today, 36 holes in the Lancs Ladies county Championship. I played decent and birdied the first but found far too many bunkers in the first round, that added to not being able to get the pace of the greens resulted in a disappointing 96 gross +21.
THe second 18 followed a similar pattern and after nine hole I had taken 47 shots, but then it all came together, I was level par for the back nine standing on the 18th tee, unfortunately I found a bunker with my 2nd shot and had an horrendous lie underneath  the face which was over handing my ball so I took a 2 shot penalty drop outside the bunker (2nd time ever) I triple bogied the hole but I ended up with a gross 88 and it was enough to see me in 32 place and so I qualified to go back again tomorrow for the subsidiary knockout
Only drawback I am out at 8.15  so a very early start as it is a good hours drive


----------



## davidy233 (May 29, 2022)

First round at my home courses since around end of January, moving house to North East Fife has got in the way of a lot of stuff and it's a half hour car journey to Monifieth rather that the 300 yard walk we had to the first tee from our previous house.

We headed out on the Ashludie at 5pm after visiting the grandkids in Carnoustie and as we left their house the weather forecast wasn't promising - it was drizzling as we teed off tonight but that had stopped by the time we were on the second tee and it was quite a nice evening with not a breath of wind. golf went Ok considering it's two months since I last hit a ball (on a trip to Argyll where we played Dunaverty and Mach Dunes), enjoyed it a lot.



15th green Ashludie course, Monifieth



18th green Ashludie course, Monifieth (photographed from just in front of 10th tee)



18th green Ashludie course, Monifieth


----------



## SurreyGolfer (May 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			An open at Brancepeth Castle today, Co. Durham. Very classy course, beautiful setting. If anyone is coming to the area then put this one on your list of places to play. The first 10 are very strong. The remaining 8 were very decent but more standard parkland.

For anyone who has played the course before I came mighty close to a hole in one on the signature hole, 9. https://www.brancepeth-castle-golf.co.uk/the-course/hole-9/  . I was slightly more than excited, after the relief of clearing the valley of course 😄, as the ball rolled around the green and shaved the hole before stopping a few feet away. Cracking hole incidentally.

As we were leaving we bumped into a guy on a golf trip with some mates, up from Derby. I think this was day 1, staying in South Shields. His group had some really good courses lined up. Was it anyone from on here?
		
Click to expand...

My wife is from Bishop Auckland so whenever we visit her family I make sure to pack the clubs and visit Brancepeth, it's such a great course and really good value. I often say to myself 'maybe I should visit another decent course in the area for a treat?' like Rockcliffe Hall or Close House, but I've always ended up circling back round to Brancepeth and cannot justify the prices of the other two. Even though I've played it a few times now I always enjoy it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			My wife is from Bishop Auckland so whenever we visit her family I make sure to pack the clubs and visit Brancepeth, it's such a great course and really good value. I often say to myself 'maybe I should visit another decent course in the area for a treat?' like Rockcliffe Hall or Close House, but I've always ended up circling back round to Brancepeth and cannot justify the prices of the other two. Even though I've played it a few times now I always enjoy it
		
Click to expand...

It was the first time I had played it, can't believe I have not before now, and I totally understand your thought process. Rockcliffe is simply very long, and tough, so don't bother there. Close House is very good, both courses, but the hike in green fees this year make them a non starter. I paid £18 to play in the open yesterday, absolute theft . Even the usual fee at around £35 - £40 is good value considering the course, the setting, the condition etc.

I'm actually playing an Open at Bishop Auckland in August. Have you played there before? First time for me. I'm told it is not as good as Brancepeth but it is still very enjoyable.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (May 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was the first time I had played it, can't believe I have not before now, and I totally understand your thought process. Rockcliffe is simply very long, and tough, so don't bother there. Close House is very good, both courses, but the hike in green fees this year make them a non starter. I paid £18 to play in the open yesterday, absolute theft . Even the usual fee at around £35 - £40 is good value considering the course, the setting, the condition etc.

I'm actually playing an Open at Bishop Auckland in August. Have you played there before? First time for me. I'm told it is not as good as Brancepeth but it is still very enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Never played Bishop Auckland so definitely interested to hear your thoughts after you've played it in August for sure.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 30, 2022)

Played in a Society event at Dyke GC near Brighton yesterday.  Didn’t know anyone as I took up the invitation on here from Smiffy.  Unfortunately he was indisposed and couldn’t play in the end.  Was in a four ball with three friendly guys, so it was a very enjoyable round.  Really nice course with great views and a great pre-round cooked breakfast.  Scored 35 points on a 95% adjusted handicap and came joint second.  Wouldn’t have done to have won as a guest!  😂


----------



## mister v (May 30, 2022)

I played on saturday in our monthly medal , i came 17th with a nett 72 par out of an entry of 106. 21 players shot nett level par, but the highlight was my mate won with a nett 67. brilliant conditions and we had a few pints afterwards having arranged for the enemy to pick us up!!


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2022)

Golf is becoming harder......
That is all.


----------



## louise_a (May 30, 2022)

I was up at the crack of dawn to go back to Birkdale for the Knockout stages of the championship plate, The lady I was playing had her husband along as a caddie. After winning the first  then lost the next 6, she played them very well but she was so slow, the pair of them debated every shot, he was giving her lines for everything from a drive to a putt, I  like to play at a decent pace and so was probably rushing my shots as I was aware we were falling behind.

I was 4 down after 8 and finally got one back when she over shot the 9th green, I also won the 10th then we had a couple of halves, twice I got back to 1 down but both times immediately gave it back to her and I lost on the last 2&1 
When we had played the 11th there were a couple of officials who told us we had lost 2 holes and needed to pick up the pace at which my opponent said to me, it has only taken 2 hours 20mins to here, I don't call that slow! I am glad I dont play at her club!

So that ends my 54 hole trip to Royal Birkdale, I enjoyed the course it was very nice but it didn`t wow me, maybe because I was concentrating on playing and not appreciating the course. I will say the bunkers are very well placed although I was disappointed with the condition of the sand in a lot of them


----------



## upsidedown (May 30, 2022)

Practice round at Ashridge GC for the English Seniors, very nice track and managed to dodge the showers 🤣


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Well that’s a jolt in the arm,literally.
Was playing in a match at Burnham and Berrow and on the 15 had 75 into the green on a uphill lie.
Jabbed my wedge into the ground and bang went my shoulder.
Didn’t dislocate but the pain was excruciating.
Been laid up for 5 days now and have cancelled all golf to June 9th.
Hopefully that’s long enough.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it’s not serious.


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2022)

Played north foreland with a friend/client and it was painful with 2 pars and a birdie.

Don’t think I’ve ever written down 7 so many times 

I Hit several decent drives which always nice.

The best part was I can claim it all back on expenses


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 31, 2022)

Played at Flempton yesterday in a PGS (Persimmon Golf Society) event.
Three-putted 4 times in the first 7 holes to be 8 over par. Then did the next 11 holes in one over with just one birdie.
It is a 9-hole course. So at least I can say that I have done the course in one over par. 
Played with my favourite set of irons - 60-year-old Forgan Power-pakt. Nearly as old as me!





It was a lovely day and I will look forward to going again.


----------



## RichA (May 31, 2022)

Been struggling with the driver forever. Suddenly it's red hot - every drive this evening was long and in play.
Odyssey 2-ball also suddenly working well. 
Shame the iron play has gone to 💩.
Why does everything never all work at the same time.


----------



## RichA (May 31, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Played at Flempton yesterday in a PGS (Persimmon Golf Society) event.
Three-putted 4 times in the first 7 holes to be 8 over par. Then did the next 11 holes in one over with just one birdie.
It is a 9-hole course. So at least I can say that I have done the course in one over par. 
Played with my favourite set of irons - *60-year-old Forgan Power-pakt. Nearly as old as me!*

Click to expand...

🤔
I demand a recount.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2022)

Played today and for the first time this year I heard “ Tash is the overall winner” In the fiddle. My putter was on fire, It helped that the greens were gorgeous.


----------



## Crow (May 31, 2022)

Played at Royal North Devon today, a poor start for a blob, birdied the third to get back on track but a few loose holes and another blob on the 7th saw me score 31 points.
Lovely day with just enough breeze to make it interesting.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 1, 2022)

First game for the seniors team. 4BBB, playing a pair who were off 24 and 28 respectively, getting 10 shots off us. They used the shots well, barely missed a putt, and were +3 after 9 holes. We played OK, but couldn't live with that form. Stuffed 7&6. Think they ended up +5 for the 12 holes we played, single-putting 10 of them.


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 1, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			First game for the seniors team. 4BBB, playing a pair who were off 24 and 28 respectively, getting 10 shots off us. They used the shots well, barely missed a putt, and were +3 after 9 holes. We played OK, but couldn't live with that form. Stuffed 7&6. Think they ended up +5 for the 12 holes we played, single-putting 10 of them.
		
Click to expand...

They must have been about -12 on their handicap. 

Nothing you can do against that.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 1, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			They must have been about -12 on their handicap. 

Nothing you can do against that.
		
Click to expand...

I kept telling my PP "they can't keep this up." But they did


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 1, 2022)

Played Brampton Golf course near Carlisle today with my wife’s uncle while up visiting for a few days. 

What a stunning course it was! Some really tricky little holes, rarely can you see the target you’re aiming for and not often do you get a flat lie! Rapid greens too! 

Real little gem of a course, not sure if any members are on here but if they are - they’re lucky!


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2022)

Played another 9 holes tonight and off the tee it was pretty decent. 
Putting wasn’t great after playing on quick greens on Monday.

Tried chipping only using my left hand and it was so much better than using 2 hands as I feel like my right shoulder isn’t as high. No doubt it’ll turn to shite next time I play


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 1, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Played Brampton Golf course near Carlisle today with my wife’s uncle while up visiting for a few days.

What a stunning course it was! Some really tricky little holes, rarely can you see the target you’re aiming for and not often do you get a flat lie! Rapid greens too!

Real little gem of a course, not sure if any members are on here but if they are - they’re lucky!
		
Click to expand...

It can get very tricky when it firms up with all the slopey fairways.

Nice track though.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			It can get very tricky when it firms up with all the slopey fairways.

Nice track though.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine! Not the longest but my lord some shots are tough! A real thinkers course


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 1, 2022)

Lying tied 176th after 1st round with an 8 over, leaders on - 3 reckon cut could be around 7 or 8 over tomorrow


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 2, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Lying tied 176th after 1st round with an 8 over, leaders on - 3 reckon cut could be around 7 or 8 over tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Good luck today Ben 👍


----------



## rksquire (Jun 2, 2022)

*Re: I played today and......* 

and was absolutely shocking.  Started with the unmentionables on Saturday during the last few holes, went out yesterday to solve it and managed a level of consistency I've never had before - every shot with an iron rocketed off to right.  Called it after our par 3 3rd; Hosel rocket tee shot into cabbage; same again just chipping out but in play; hosel rocket straight back in - ball lost. Dropped, and did it again.  Seriously fuming, sort of did it again with ball now just of the green.  Tried to chip - rockets into the cabbage again.  

Just went to the car park and went home.  Can't wait for Saturdays comp!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 2, 2022)

...breaking news.

Upsidedown has done the front nine in just one over to move from 176th to 107th. Lets hope for a good back nine. Come on lad!


English Senior Men's Stroke Play Championship Event :: English Senior Men&#39;s Stroke Play Championship (golfgenius.com)

EDIT:

..oh no

Bad run from the 10th to 13th I'm afraid and he's back to where he started today - 176th out of a field of 288. Four holes to go for our lad.


EDIT: EDIT:

He recovered to do the last 5 holes in one over and currently T179th, but with several more players yet to finish.

EDIT: 168th out of a field of 288, with just a few more to finish.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2022)

Played early to be done before work and the multitudes that would descend later in the day..
Hit my first shot at precisely 5.17..a glorious, fading drive that left me 101 to the green..
P.ayed the front 9 fairly quickly as I wanted to make the turn with nobody in front..
Hit my last putt on the 9th at 6.17 and, although I didn't keep accurate scores, I'd have been about level handicap.
Back 9 was bathed in glorious sunshine and I hit plenty more shots.
Almost didn't want it to end..best part of the day without doubt.
Parred the last to break 80.
Shame I had to go to work....might do it again tomorrow


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2022)

Went to West Middlesex today, with two mates, one a 28 ish handicapper (gets 31 here off yellows), the other has hardly played in years so we had him off 36. I get 16 shots. 

Started off really well with four pars in the first five holes. Unfortunately ended that with a double after a horribly sliced 7 wood into trees meant a drop was required. 42 front nine for 19 points. 

Back nine was more of a struggle. An awful triple on the par 3 11th put hopes of a really good round to bed. Followed that with a par, but from then on I was really scraping by and rescuing bogeys from the abyss. On one hole I lost a ball (second lost ball of the round which is extremely annoying!), was short right of the green for 4 and somehow hit a beauty of a chip with the 56, up and over a bunker and rolled straight in the hole. A couple of other holes good putts saved me. 44 back nine in the end for 17 points, 86 & 36 total.

I'm quite pleased with that to be fair, just annoying that a couple of God awful holes prevented it being a truly great round. My mates got 102/35 and 106/35 so everyone scored pretty decent for their level to be fair. The course was in really nice nick, the greens were quick and the fairways lovely. It was a slow round though as it was very busy, we did have to wait on quite a few tees. To be expected as a visitor on a bank holiday I guess, even if we did tee off in the afternoon. My biggest annoyances though were the two lost balls, and slicing the new hybrid a couple of times - honeymoon period over!


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 2, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			...breaking news.

Upsidedown has done the front nine in just one over to move from 176th to 107th. Lets hope for a good back nine. Come on lad!


English Senior Men's Stroke Play Championship Event :: English Senior Men&#39;s Stroke Play Championship (golfgenius.com)

EDIT:

..oh no

Bad run from the 10th to 13th I'm afraid and he's back to where he started today - 176th out of a field of 288. Four holes to go for our lad.


EDIT: EDIT:

He recovered to do the last 5 holes in one over and currently T179th, but with several more players yet to finish.

EDIT: 168th out of a field of 288, with just a few more to finish.
		
Click to expand...

Finished 162nd, had 2 putts on F9 for birdies that I totally misread from 6 foot but happy to be one over after 9.
Stupid 3 putt on 10, just missed green on 11 for horrible lie then went through th e back on 12 and 13 to drop 3 more shots.
Been a great 4 days mixing with the best Seniors in the country and cheering on our neighbour on the caravan site who is leading.
Lost to him in a County match 4 years ago, very good player but Warren Bladon not far behind him (did I mention we beat  Warren a couple of weeks ago 😉🤣🤣).
Roll on the Welsh in 2 weeks hopefully although my HI has doubled in 2 weeks 😱


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 2, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Finished 162nd, had 2 putts on F9 for birdies that I totally misread from 6 foot but happy to be one over after 9.
Stupid 3 putt on 10, just missed green on 11 for horrible lie then went through th e back on 12 and 13 to drop 3 more shots.
Been a great 4 days mixing with the best Seniors in the country and cheering on our neighbour on the caravan site who is leading.
Lost to him in a County match 4 years ago, very good player but Warren Bladon not far behind him (did I mention we beat  Warren a couple of weeks ago 😉🤣🤣).
Roll on the Welsh in 2 weeks hopefully although my HI has doubled in 2 weeks 😱
		
Click to expand...

Still a great effort 👍


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 2, 2022)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Still a great effort 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn, and great tournament very well organised by EG, many congrats to Scott and everyone involved


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2022)

Played with a mate at my place today. Meant to be glorious, sadly was not. Thankfully the rain didn't start until I was driving home though. 

I had problems with my arm and shoulder today so expectations were low. Started okay, with limited swing, but declined from about the 14th onwards. The swing got shorter, concentration lapsed further and it was not pretty. It was interesting how the dip in concentration affected my golf to such a degree. There was a reason for it today but something to bear in mind for future rounds.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 2, 2022)

Played with an old work buddy today. After 5 holes I was down a shot....bloody hell. This guy has gotten a lot better in the last couple years since I last played with him. Not an issue....just jeez, he's made some improvements. Nope...a little bit though, but then.....sand trap (death by a thousand swings).....another sand trap...by then end, I was playing better for an 80....he ended up at 100 like he used to play. He is better though.....sand traps are a deadly place for him to go.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 2, 2022)

Back on home soil today, and I struggled ot adjust to slower greens after the quick ones at Birkdale,  istill managed 19 points on front nine but a few poor shots on the bakc nine knocked me back and I only scored 11 on the back for a disappointing 30,  i expect the handicap to start going up.


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2022)

Played Ilfracombe for the first time today, their boast is that you can see the sea from every tee, I can now vouch for that.

I can also vouch for the fact that this is a tricky course on the first outing, playing alone, and without a GPS, and only 150 yard sticks (which I think were to the middle), a very hilly course with a lot of blind shots.

Started dreadfully going triple, triple, double, I had little idea of where or how far I should be hitting tee shots and as a consequence my swing was very tentative.  
Parred the 4th, the shortest par 3 I can remember playing on a full course, only 64 yards from the yellows! But two more triples saw me out in 52 (par 35) for 7 points!

Pulled myself together on the back nine to score 41 (par 34) for 18 points so 25 total.
I blobbed the 14th which had the silliest out of bounds at the back of the green; green running away, I landed the ball well short and it rolled across the green down the slope at the back of the green and into the OB which was only about 12 feet from the back of the green!

On the 17th I hit the flag with my birdie putt but it didn't drop but I did finish on a high and birdied the last. 

Probably not to everybody's taste but I like the quirkier courses and so enjoyed the round.


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2022)

Crow said:



			Played Ilfracombe for the first time today, their boast is that you can see the sea from every tee, I can now vouch for that.

Probably not to everybody's taste but I like the quirkier courses and so enjoyed the round.
		
Click to expand...

Played there a few years ago, absolutely fell in love with the place.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2022)

Won my 3rd Round Summer HCap Singles K/O match today.  Giving 4 shots I was 1 over for front 9 and 5 up - with my short game on fire.  Back 9 bit messier - and ended up winning 3-2.

Course in lovely condition with rough growing beautifully (very best to keep out)

Onwards to 4th Round and last 16.


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 3, 2022)

Can anyone enlighten me what the deal is with the 36 hole championships qualifying being open to 8 handicaps and under 'in the first instance'? Is this basically the main club champs where the best players enter?



Noticed theres a few over 8's booked into our clubs tomorrow, including a 20. Noticed a couple of free spots so was considering joining but not sure if I should or not.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2022)

GGTTH said:



			Can anyone enlighten me what the deal is with the 36 hole championships qualifying being open to 8 handicaps and under 'in the first instance'? Is this basically the main club champs where the best players enter?



Noticed theres a few over 8's booked into our clubs tomorrow, including a 20. Noticed a couple of free spots so was considering joining but not sure if I should or not.
		
Click to expand...

Yes is the answer, to your first paragraph. Likely to be a scratch comp, hence the 8hcp limit (hope that makes sense 😄)


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes is the answer, to your first paragraph. Likely to be a scratch comp, hence the 8hcp limit (hope that makes sense 😄)
		
Click to expand...

Ah okay, there is quite a few guys playing in ours who are over 8, including a 20,15,19,16. I'm tempted to join, because I've never played two rounds in one day before. Not that I would expect to do well or qualify or anything. Do both rounds count towards your handicap?


Am I just going to look like an idiot if I do join? The free spots are there to be taken and it's past the clubs stated 'first instance' date.


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Played early to be done before work and the multitudes that would descend later in the day..
Hit my first shot at precisely 5.17..a glorious, fading drive that left me 101 to the green..
P.ayed the front 9 fairly quickly as I wanted to make the turn with nobody in front..
Hit my last putt on the 9th at 6.17 and, although I didn't keep accurate scores, I'd have been about level handicap.
Back 9 was bathed in glorious sunshine and I hit plenty more shots.
Almost didn't want it to end..best part of the day without doubt.
Parred the last to break 80.
Shame I had to go to work....might do it again tomorrow 

Click to expand...

You can’t beat golf first thing in the morning.
I’ve had plenty of rounds where I’ve tee’d off about 5am - one of the few joys of having an awful sleep pattern


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2022)

GGTTH said:



			Ah okay, there is quite a few guys playing in ours who are over 8, including a 20,15,19,16. I'm tempted to join, because I've never played two rounds in one day before. Not that I would expect to do well or qualify or anything. Do both rounds count towards your handicap?


Am I just going to look like an idiot if I do join? The free spots are there to be taken and it's past the clubs stated 'first instance' date.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the answers to this can only be given by your club so bear that in mind when you read what I post. I am best guessing 😁.

At a previous club we didn't have many low h/c players so rather than have a comp for 6 players only they ran a scratch and h/c version at the same time. Only those below 6-8 could play in the scratch comp but others could play in the h/c version. It bulked out the field/course. It sounds as though your club is doing the same. If so, fill your boots and enjoy the day. The club have opened it up, it seems, and so they want others to join in.

I would fully expect both rounds to count towards your handicap, it is a case of 'why wouldn't it'?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			You can’t beat golf first thing in the morning.
I’ve had plenty of rounds where I’ve tee’d off about 5am - one of the few joys of having an awful sleep pattern
		
Click to expand...

Just back from doing it all over again...except it was a bit cloudy...
Barely any cars about until 7.30
You never know..I might just do it again tomorrow...and Sunday...and Monday 😋


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			Played there a few years ago, absolutely fell in love with the place.
		
Click to expand...

I played there two weeks ago … and posted on here … fabulous course!  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some of the answers to this can only be given by your club so bear that in mind when you read what I post. I am best guessing 😁.

At a previous club we didn't have many low h/c players so rather than have a comp for 6 players only they ran a scratch and h/c version at the same time. Only those below 6-8 could play in the scratch comp but others could play in the h/c version. It bulked out the field/course. It sounds as though your club is doing the same. If so, fill your boots and enjoy the day. The club have opened it up, it seems, and so they want others to join in.

I would fully expect both rounds to count towards your handicap, it is a case of 'why wouldn't it'?
		
Click to expand...

The club may well do a cut of those entered...so maybe for example best 64 handicaps who've entered.  In the first instance anyone can enter, but you should be aware that if you are have a handicap of more than 8 you might not play.  My club does that (or used to) for the main Open comp of the year, and indeed I think 8 was the likely cut-off.


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The club may well do a cut of those entered...so maybe for example best 64 handicaps who've entered.  In the first instance anyone can enter, but you should be aware that if you are have a handicap of more than 8 you might not play.  My club does that (or used to) for the main Open comp of the year, and indeed I think 8 was the likely cut-off.
		
Click to expand...

Well the bookings just closed on HDID and theres 18 free times that haven't been taken. The bloke I put my name next to has moved to another time and completely left me on my own. Not like he was off 1 or something he was off 15!

Not sure what happens now in this scenario.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 3, 2022)

After 10 or so days off due to a shoulder injury I played today.
Took it steady but came through and played all 18
Hopefully not too much reaction tomorrow.


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			After 10 or so days off due to a shoulder injury I played today.
Took it steady but came through and played all 18
Hopefully not too much reaction tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Get the ice and ibuprofen ready!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			Get the ice and ibuprofen ready!
		
Click to expand...

Probably
However nice to be back out on the fairways


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 3, 2022)

…. And was absolutely [bad word] awful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2022)

Good fun at Beau Desert in an Open - shame about the pace of play , 4th group out and we waited on every shot , group in front lost 2 holes maybe , clearly no idea about ready golf when we kept seeing all 4 searching for one ball


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Probably
However nice to be back out on the fairways
		
Click to expand...

I hate injuries stopping me playing sports


----------



## Bratty (Jun 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			I hate injuries stopping me playing sports
		
Click to expand...

I had my appendix out years ago, and got really frustrated with the wait to play. So much so, I went and bought Yonex graphite irons so I could swing a club.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 3, 2022)

Mens and Ladies Captains' invitation chairty AmAm at my club today. The charity is LAMP - a mental health charity.

Many thanks to @full_throttle, @GG26 and @Bdill93 for joining me.
@Bdill93 has gone home with a 4-Ball voucher for the straightest drive on the 13th. There was a white line painted down the fairway and he finished right on the line!

We played very well with regard to the teamwork and finished with 86 points for the third place prize - a Titleist holdall bag each. I think @Bdill93's baby will fit in it OK. 
A really lovely day for us all and I've made three new friends.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Mens and Ladies Captains' invitation chairty AmAm at my club today. The charity is LAMP - a mental health charity.

Many thanks to @full_throttle, @GG26 and @Bdill93 for joining me.
@Bdill93 has gone home with a 4-Ball voucher for the straightest drive on the 13th. There was a white line painted down the fairway and he finished right on the line!

We played very well with regard to the teamwork and finished with 86 points for the third place prize - a Titleist holdall bag each.
A really lovely day for us all and I've made three new friends. 

Click to expand...

Just beat me to posting.  

Thanks to Voyager EMH for inviting us to what was a very enjoyable afternoon and great to get to know more people from the forum.  The course was in great condition and we had great weather too.


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 3, 2022)

GGTTH said:



			Can anyone enlighten me what the deal is with the 36 hole championships qualifying being open to 8 handicaps and under 'in the first instance'? Is this basically the main club champs where the best players enter?



Noticed theres a few over 8's booked into our clubs tomorrow, including a 20. Noticed a couple of free spots so was considering joining but not sure if I should or not.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s anything like ours then yes, it’s a scratch competition but we also have a 2nd division on the same day that is open to higher handicaps. (only 18 holes compared to 36 for the 1st division)


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I had my appendix out years ago, and got really frustrated with the wait to play. So much so, I went and bought Yonex graphite irons so I could swing a club.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have any time out after the lip fillers?


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 3, 2022)

super day on the course with fellow forum members @Voyager EMH , @Bdill93 and @GG26 3rd place and a lot of money raised. many thanks for the invite, regardless of the prize I thoroughly enjoyed the company and the golf was behaving at times


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 4, 2022)

Monthly stableford at ours. Rock hard course, thick rough, unreceptive greens and blowing a gale. Not a great mix. Tough.


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Monthly stableford at ours. Rock hard course, thick rough, unreceptive greens and blowing a gale. Not a great mix. Tough.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but it's tough for everyone.
A positive mindset will give you an advantage, for sure.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 4, 2022)

absolute garbage, not one par, BB medal


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2022)

Entered the Diamond Jubilee Cup (not named wrong.. I imagine they've been holding it since the diamond jubilee since there was a golden jubilee cup last week as well) today. This meant doing something I rarely ever do and set my alarm to get down early for an 8:30 tee time! I was grouped up with fellers playing off 19, 29 and 40. All really nice guys but by Christ it took a long time to get round!

It's a Stableford comp and I had a really mixed bag early on, mostly 1 and 3 pointers with very few 2s. We started on the 13th and I went double, birdie, double, par to begin with. Had a shocker on the 18th, perfect drive and then ballooned it over the green with a wedge from 65 yards. Ended up with a 6 for no points as I don't get a shot there anymore. Thought I was dead and buried but I parred the 1st, and got two more birdies at the 4th and the 6th! Suddenly feeling like I was back in with a chance of a good score, but it's all difficult holes after that (the 13th tee start is my least favourite of the three for this reason). Went five bogeys in a row which put me on 34 points with the stroke index 1, 12th hole to play last. My drive left me 200 yards out and I decided to go for the green as I figured going for the par would put me on 37 which was worth a go. Unfortunately didn't strike it cleanly and ended up in the ditch. A drop and four rubbish shots later, and that's a blob.

So 84 for 34 points in the end. When I punched my score in I saw the leaders were on 37 so it was probably worth going for it on the last even though it didn't pan out. I felt I played well considering the weather went from miserable, to downright abysmal, to randomly sunny and warm towards the end. Just a couple of crap shots on two holes cost me a proper score really. My putting let me down a bit on the first nine holes as well, whereas on the second nine I putted much better.

At least I got two 2s - didn't enter the bloody twos sweep though of course. Three birdies but only two pars! How silly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Entered the Diamond Jubilee Cup (not named wrong.. I imagine they've been holding it since the diamond jubilee since there was a golden jubilee cup last week as well) today. This meant doing something I rarely ever do and set my alarm to get down early for an 8:30 tee time! I was grouped up with fellers playing off 19, 29 and 40. All really nice guys but by Christ it took a long time to get round!

It's a Stableford comp and I had a really mixed bag early on, mostly 1 and 3 pointers with very few 2s. We started on the 13th and I went double, birdie, double, par to begin with. Had a shocker on the 18th, perfect drive and then ballooned it over the green with a wedge from 65 yards. Ended up with a 6 for no points as I don't get a shot there anymore. Thought I was dead and buried but I parred the 1st, and got two more birdies at the 4th and the 6th! Suddenly feeling like I was back in with a chance of a good score, but it's all difficult holes after that (the 13th tee start is my least favourite of the three for this reason). Went five bogeys in a row which put me on 34 points with the stroke index 1, 12th hole to play last. My drive left me 200 yards out and I decided to go for the green as I figured going for the par would put me on 37 which was worth a go. Unfortunately didn't strike it cleanly and ended up in the ditch. A drop and four rubbish shots later, and that's a blob.

So 84 for 34 points in the end. When I punched my score in I saw the leaders were on 37 so it was probably worth going for it on the last even though it didn't pan out. I felt I played well considering the weather went from miserable, to downright abysmal, to randomly sunny and warm towards the end. Just a couple of crap shots on two holes cost me a proper score really. My putting let me down a bit on the first nine holes as well, whereas on the second nine I putted much better.

At least I got two 2s - didn't enter the bloody twos sweep though of course. Three birdies but only two pars! How silly.
		
Click to expand...

Why didn’t you enter the twos 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Entered the Diamond Jubilee Cup (not named wrong.. I imagine they've been holding it since the diamond jubilee since there was a golden jubilee cup last week as well) today. This meant doing something I rarely ever do and set my alarm to get down early for an 8:30 tee time! I was grouped up with fellers playing off 19, 29 and 40. All really nice guys but by Christ it took a long time to get round!

It's a Stableford comp and I had a really mixed bag early on, mostly 1 and 3 pointers with very few 2s. We started on the 13th and I went double, birdie, double, par to begin with. Had a shocker on the 18th, perfect drive and then ballooned it over the green with a wedge from 65 yards. Ended up with a 6 for no points as I don't get a shot there anymore. Thought I was dead and buried but I parred the 1st, and got two more birdies at the 4th and the 6th! Suddenly feeling like I was back in with a chance of a good score, but it's all difficult holes after that (the 13th tee start is my least favourite of the three for this reason). Went five bogeys in a row which put me on 34 points with the stroke index 1, 12th hole to play last. My drive left me 200 yards out and I decided to go for the green as I figured going for the par would put me on 37 which was worth a go. Unfortunately didn't strike it cleanly and ended up in the ditch. A drop and four rubbish shots later, and that's a blob.

So 84 for 34 points in the end. When I punched my score in I saw the leaders were on 37 so it was probably worth going for it on the last even though it didn't pan out. I felt I played well considering the weather went from miserable, to downright abysmal, to randomly sunny and warm towards the end. Just a couple of crap shots on two holes cost me a proper score really. My putting let me down a bit on the first nine holes as well, whereas on the second nine I putted much better.

At least I got two 2s - didn't enter the bloody twos sweep though of course. Three birdies but only two pars! How silly.
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error...always, ALWAYS enter the 2s


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why didn’t you enter the twos 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I entered the comp via the phone app the other day while I was chatting to people and just clicked the button to enter the main comp. Every time I do enter the 2s I never get one though. You can put your house on it.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 4, 2022)

June and still wearing a bloody jacket 

Nice cool easterly wind today which is the toughest wind at Silloth. Ball striking found out coming back into the wind, not pretty at all. 

Need a couple of games in flat calm to get some confidence back with swing, couple of big left misses a round is getting boring now.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 4, 2022)

I played Thursday afternoon, didn’t start well to be +7 on the front, including a quad, then studied the ship and was level from 9 onwards until I got to the 17th tee where I pumped one right of right 🤦‍♂️ Doubled 17 and then bogied 18 for 81.


----------



## Lump (Jun 5, 2022)

News bats are starting to settle in now, loving the irons, picked up wedges Friday night but not loving the woods currently. Put my old Titleist woods back in the bag and confidence is back off the tee. 
Tough conditions with the chilly wind but ground out a +3 round. 4 over going out and 1 under back in.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2022)

Went out at 19:30hrs for a hit at Fraserburgh on the 18 holer, have being playing the 9 hole course up until now.
Played really well, considering I've never played the full course yet.
Lost 3 balls, not bad shots but the low sun was an absolute killer at that time off night.
Its a hilly course and will take a few rounds to get used to it, you need to be good off the tee as it's a long course.
I'll need to get some pictures next time as some of the views are amazing.
Looking forward to my driver fitting on Monday now and getting back to playing at home.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 5, 2022)

Out with my mate on Friday and Saturday, he's off 25.7 (28) He beat me on Friday, I fought bravely as I knew he fades over the last four hole but was 7 point down at the turn as he played out of his skin and I was pretty rubbish. Same happened on Saturday, we were playing for a shield that no one else could be bothered about despite me asking everyone I know, apparently there was something on this weekend, anyhoo, it was much closer and after 35 holes and 8 hours of golf I took the lead by a point, then actually played the last really well knocking in a 1 meter putt for par and three points beating his 7 for 1, so took the shield by 3 clear points. I really enjoyed both days golf and it was nip and tuck going down the last on both days. It was also nice to sit outside in sunshine with a beer afterwards on both days.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Went out at 19:30hrs for a hit at Fraserburgh on the 18 holer, have being playing the 9 hole course up until now.
Played really well, considering I've never played the full course yet.
Lost 3 balls, not bad shots but the low sun was an absolute killer at that time off night.
Its a hilly course and will take a few rounds to get used to it, you need to be good off the tee as it's a long course.
I'll need to get some pictures next time as some of the views are amazing.
Looking forward to my driver fitting on Monday now and getting back to playing at home.
		
Click to expand...

Have you moved there Brian?

Hear Fraserburgh is a nice course we are booked to play September along with Peterhead on our jolly


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 5, 2022)

Got out for the first time in nearly two weeks this morning and played the first hole like it had been 2 years with a topped drive to start and topped long iron for my second.

After that I settled into some alright golf. My short game was decent for once and I had lot of good up and downs until the last three holes where it suddenly deserted me.

Nice to be back out though.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Have you moved there Brian?

Hear Fraserburgh is a nice course we are booked to play September along with Peterhead on our jolly
		
Click to expand...

I work here Patrick, 2 weeks on / off.
Its a cracking course, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 5, 2022)

Played yesterday and again not a good round. Foolishly went out with shorts on and no gilet/wind top etc. Brisk north easterly wind made it pretty cold. June and still crap weather. 

Shot 84 for a net 77. Not a lot of positives really. Driver was all over the place, irons were abysmal, flubbed 2 chips but putted decent. Haven’t fixed my ShotScope round yet but I’m guessing putting will be a slight positive and everything else garbage. 

Need to find something soon, only got 2 scoring rounds in my last 11. Maybe this is my “new normal” and last season was an aberration.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 5, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Played yesterday and again not a good round. Foolishly went out with shorts on and no gilet/wind top etc. Brisk north easterly wind made it pretty cold. June and still crap weather.

Shot 84 for a net 77. Not a lot of positives really. Driver was all over the place, irons were abysmal, flubbed 2 chips but putted decent. Haven’t fixed my ShotScope round yet but I’m guessing putting will be a slight positive and everything else garbage.

Need to find something soon, only got 2 scoring rounds in my last 11. Maybe this is my “new normal” and last season was an aberration.
		
Click to expand...

Last season was more golf friendly weather early season.

I've played once this season without having a jacket of sorts on and it's been windier without a doubt.

Only time I've worn shorts this year was on a skiing holiday in Austria, it was miles warmer than it is here currently....


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 5, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Played yesterday and again not a good round. Foolishly went out with shorts on and no gilet/wind top etc. Brisk north easterly wind made it pretty cold. June and still crap weather.

Shot 84 for a net 77. Not a lot of positives really. Driver was all over the place, irons were abysmal, flubbed 2 chips but putted decent. Haven’t fixed my ShotScope round yet but I’m guessing putting will be a slight positive and everything else garbage.

*Need to find something soon, only got 2 scoring rounds in my last 11. Maybe this is my “new normal” and last season was an aberration.*

Click to expand...

I know how you feel - my 2 best scores (from late September and early October) are due to drop off in the next week or so, doesn't bode well!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 5, 2022)

Bumped into a pal yesterday at a queens platinum street party. He played in yesterdays Captains day. He was coming second with 41 points. He would of finished second if he had not been DQ,d for filling his card in wrong 😖


----------



## Lump (Jun 5, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			I know how you feel - my 2 best scores (from late September and early October) are due to drop off in the next week or so, doesn't bode well!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry too much, it does take previous rounds into account. 
My current 8 counters would give me about a 3hcp. I had 2x gross 66’s (not in the last 20 rounds) last year that are holding my handicap lower. 
pairs knockout today. Partner and I dovetailed nicely. Never down and went 3up twice before closing it out 2&1. 
Great pair of lads too, the 13hcp was a bomber, he was flying my drives by 30yrd with a 60yrd fade.


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 5, 2022)

Getting a bit sick of the inconsistency in my game. It's absolutely killing enthusiasm I have for it.

Rounds this year that have counted: 93-84-85-86-83-97-97-98-94

Just utterly atrocious in every sense of the word. Beyond frustrating. Just when I think I've turned a corner this year and I was aiming to be consistently under 90 with those 4 good scores it just goes to complete crap and I'm back where I was this time last year. Dreadful.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 5, 2022)

Had a very strange time of it!
Birdie putt on 1st slipped by, but easy tap in par.
Then to the par 4 second. Nice tee shot to fairway, pulled 2nd shot to side of green, pin high, but bunkers between me and the green. Lob wedge into bunker. Lob wedge out of bunker flew the green and ended up in heavy rough over a path. Chunk onto path. Drop and chunk chip again to front edge of green, into a hole surrounded by grass. Honestly, like an egg in an egg cup. Heavy chip to 20 foot, 3 putt for a 10! On a par 4! No penalty shots or anything! 
Then went par, birdie, par, bogey, par, bogey, par and finished the front 9 eventually on 43, 2 over handicap... with a 10!
Couldn't putt anything back nine and shot 45 to finish 88.
Still, in a medal and 2 over handicap when all shots downgraded, didn't come last and got £4.44 for the birdie 2, means all is not terrible.
And I know why my putting went to pot back nine too, so easily fixable.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 5, 2022)

Much better today, nothing spectacular but played sensibility to finish with 36 points and 2nd 

Played Langland Bay


----------



## Crow (Jun 6, 2022)

Seniors Stableford, 17 points after 9 holes but then lost balls on the 10th and 12th 
Finished on 30 points.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 6, 2022)

Senior Pairs comp at Rotherham GC, although ended up playing without a partner as unfortunately my PP injured his back whilst gardening as week.  Dreadful start as I topped my first six driver / iron shots on the 1st & 2nd for two blobs.  Gradually got better and got 2pts on each of holes 11 to 17, leaving tap ins on all of them as just couldn’t sink a putt.  

Sadly not a single par and ended with just 24 pts.

The course is Danny Willett’s home club and one of the parking spaces has ‘Reserved for the 2016 Masters Champion’.  Nice touch, but suspect that it doesn’t get used much.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2022)

Out early again...drizzly rain but little breeze.
Standing water on some greens but it had been raining for nigh on 30 hours so that's fair enough 
The game is starting to recover from the mini slump I've been in although the bad shots still creep in with more regularity than I would like.
Didn't score as I was hitting several shots on occasions but 80 would have been broken.
Work in progress...but getting there.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 6, 2022)

Played two knockout matches today (different comps), deadline for both is this Saturday and this was only viable option left.

First match, tee'd off at 9.16, we were both playing off 15, I was in control the whole way round and ended up winning 3&2. 

2nd match, 4.12 tee time. Giving the other player 8 shots, was like I'd forgotten how to play golf. 6 down after 8, managed to get it back to 2 but the damage was done on the front 9 and ended up losing 3&2.


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 6, 2022)

1st time out in the scratch team today, away fixture I lost 5 and 3. Didn’t play my best but my opponent  had a Stella round. He was a 1.4 handicapper and me 5.4.  Really enjoyed the experience but know I need to do better.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 6, 2022)

I play at lot of matchplay golf and generally have a pretty fair record however there is one course i never seen to do well at, the course is Rochdale and my record there is 100% losses, I have lost coz i have played badly, because my opponent played great and I even lost after being 5 up after nine.
Today was the latest in the saga, I didn't play badly, I misread a couple of greens,  my opponent chipped in for a birdie and nearly repeat the feat on on a hole where she was getting a shot, she holed a few putts I left a couple on the edge. it was just one of those days. Still even though I lost it was a team match the the team won


----------



## AliMc (Jun 7, 2022)

Lovely day at Dunbar today, gents senior medal on but played in a 4bbb instead, round in 3 over 74 for a 1up win, wouldn't have scored that with a scorecard in my hand !


----------



## GG26 (Jun 7, 2022)

Senior singles stableford open at Maxstoke GC today.  Parkland course, in very good condition with excellent fairly fast greens.  Good iron shots were rewarded though as the greens were holding.

In complete contrast to yesterday I played much better for 33pts (including three putts of under 2ft missed).  In fact I have never hit so many good iron shots into greens, which hopefully bodes well for tomorrow.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 7, 2022)

Played at my club today.  Blobbed two holes on the first half due to wayward drives into the crap.  Had a lightbulb moment … my driver doesn’t go that much further than my 5 wood (don’t carry a three wood as I don’t have the swing speed), but I hit that nice and straight.  So I played the second half without using the driver and scored 22 points.  I’m leaving the driver at home next time so I don’t get tempted to use it and I’ll see what happens.  On the risk/reward scale, the driver just isn’t worth it for an old ‘un like me.


----------



## Crow (Jun 7, 2022)

Seniors Team match, 4BBB.
We halved our match but the team won 6-2 overall.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 7, 2022)

played in the EG senior series at Sand Moor today, I hit the ball well but a combination of unlucky bounced and downright shocking putting, broke me and I more or less had given up after 7. I did birdie the 17th but a mere 23 points was shocking.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 8, 2022)

Played in our weekly stableford comp today. Score did not make my best 8.

Poor start and even poorer finish, but there was 11 consecutive holes in the middle played to level par thanks to two 2s on the 6th and 11th.

That's got my 2s hit rate back to 50%. Twelve comps played this year and six 2s made.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 8, 2022)

Seniors open betterball today at Willesley Park.  I was partnered by Crow who kindly stepped in for my injured PP and he started with a birdie on the par 4 first.  The course was fairly hilly, but varied, and I struggled to get the pace of the greens and also struggled with the driver with several slices off the tee.

Was good to catch up with Crow and our score was respectable, although not threatening the prizes.


----------



## Crow (Jun 8, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Seniors open betterball today at Willesley Park.  I was partnered by Crow who kindly stepped in for my injured PP and he started with a birdie on the par 4 first.  The course was fairly hilly, but varied, and I struggled to get the pace of the greens and also struggled with the driver with several slices off the tee.

Was good to catch up with Crow and our score was respectable, although not threatening the prizes.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the invite, first time I've played Willesley Park and I was impressed, really enjoyed the day.

I checked our score, which I too thought would be okay in a seniors competition given the length of some of the par fours, but we were a lowly 25th out of 32 in our age group.


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 8, 2022)

Midweek medal today, gross 76 net 70. Level par front nine then struggled with a few errant shots and missed a few par saving puts as the wind and rain came in.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jun 8, 2022)

Played off the whites for the first time today, must have been spurred on by the other thread ongoing on the forum . Nice to 'face that fear' so to speak, and I'll try and do it again

Played our front 9 and tee'd off at 19:20 when I knew no-one would be around to save some embarrassment. I shot 50 on the nose which was to my course handicap. 3 pars, 1 bogey, 3 doubles, a treble and a, gulp, 9(!) on a par 5! Driving was back to being very wayward and where I lost the majority of shots. Probably a little psychological knowing I had to hit reasonable ones from the whites. 

Probably the same as a lot of high handicappers, capable of some good holes but played an awful lot of dross too.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 8, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Played off the whites for the first time today, must have been spurred on by the other thread ongoing on the forum . Nice to 'face that fear' so to speak, and I'll try and do it again

Played our front 9 and tee'd off at 19:20 when I knew no-one would be around to save some embarrassment. I shot 50 on the nose which was to my course handicap. 3 pars, 1 bogey, 3 doubles, a treble and a, gulp, 9(!) on a par 5! Driving was back to being very wayward and where I lost the majority of shots. Probably a little psychological knowing I had to hit reasonable ones from the whites.

Probably the same as a lot of high handicappers, capable of some good holes but played an awful lot of dross too.
		
Click to expand...

No need to restrict that last sentence to high handicappers, as I showed today.


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 8, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Played off the whites for the first time today, must have been spurred on by the other thread ongoing on the forum . Nice to 'face that fear' so to speak, and I'll try and do it again

Played our front 9 and tee'd off at 19:20 when I knew no-one would be around to save some embarrassment. I shot 50 on the nose which was to my course handicap. 3 pars, 1 bogey, 3 doubles, a treble and a, gulp, 9(!) on a par 5! Driving was back to being very wayward and where I lost the majority of shots. Probably a little psychological knowing I had to hit reasonable ones from the whites.

Probably the same as a lot of high handicappers, capable of some good holes but played an awful lot of dross too.
		
Click to expand...

What other thread? 😂. Don’t try to hit your drives harder off the whites. Keeping the ball in play is more important than distance.


----------



## AliMc (Jun 9, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Lovely day at Dunbar today, gents senior medal on but played in a 4bbb instead, round in 3 over 74 for a 1up win, wouldn't have scored that with a scorecard in my hand !
		
Click to expand...

After saying I wouldn't have scored 74 with a scorecard in my hand I proved it today in a medal, shot 79. In my defence after playing on Tuesday at Dunbar and Archerfield last night I felt shattered, still should result in a 0.2 cut down to hi of 5.3 so not the end of the world


----------



## IanM (Jun 9, 2022)

Made my debut for the Seniors away at Pyle and Kenfig today.  4bbb match.    I felt quite young, was the low handicapper too! (Odd feeling)
Played nicely and won 2 up.  Steady rain for last 11 holes, walked off rather wet.

Otherwise a fun experience. Match score was 4-4


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 9, 2022)

In a knockout tournament being held through my work. Drawn at home in the first round, giving 5 shots to opponent.

Was dormie 4 and hit an absolute bomb of a drive on 15th, swaggered off the tee thinking it was game over but proceeded to thin my wedge 25 yards over the green. Ended up winning 1 up on 18. Golf......


----------



## Crow (Jun 9, 2022)

Played one of the most depressing rounds of golf I can remember, confidence has been in short supply the last two or three years but today was the worst I can remember.

Knockout match and I was receiving 6 shots from my opponent, started like a train and was 3 up after 3.

On the 4th I hit a good drive straight up the middle while my oppo blocked his into the right rough, he then hit onto the hole on the other side of the fairway, as I had a shot I decided to play a steady 6 iron lay up which I hit okay, oppo then hit his over the green into the rough, I tried to hit a SW to middle of the green but fatted it and took a further three to get down while my oppo got up and down for a half, I should have been four up.  At that point I told myself it was going to be one of those days and I'd lose the match.....

I won the 5th with a par to be 4 up after 5.
Then on the short par 3 6th where I again had a shot I put my tee shot into some very light rough adjacent to the green while my oppo hit way right and was still not on the green in two. I then hit two duffed chips which moved the ball a total of 6 inches! finally got down for a 6 while my oppo made a 5 so a half.

So at this stage I should have been 6 up after 6 and effectively game over. 

Tee shot on the 7th was a lost ball and I lost the hole.

We turned and I was still 3 up.

Oppo birdied the 10th to win.
I made a complete hash of my first putt on the 11th, catching the ground and lost the hole.
On the 12th (another shot hole) we were both greenside in two, oppo chipped to 6 feet. I was unsure of what club to take as my ball was against the fringe of the rough, opted for putter and somehow while making practice strokes I nudged my ball!   Head gone I then made a pathetic putt and finished with a 6, oppo holed his for 4 and another win and we were now A/S.

On the 13th (another shot hole) I pushed my second into the deep rough and didn't even feel like looking for it, 1 down.
Halved 14 but lost 15 and then another lost ball on 16 saw me shaking hands.

I've never felt so deflated after a round of golf, my mental attitude is at an all time low.
Golf can be


----------



## louise_a (Jun 9, 2022)

five different course in 5 days was back at Ellesmere in a medal today, I had a very good spell in the middle of the round playing 6 to 14 in one over and was a couple better than my handicap, then I 3 putted 15, 16 and 17, I did end with a par on the last bt I finished with a slightly disappointing one worse than my handicap. i lost one of my best 8 scores too so handicap will go up by 0.2


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2022)

Crow said:



			Played one of the most depressing rounds of golf I can remember, confidence has been in short supply the last two or three years but today was the worst I can remember.

Knockout match and I was receiving 6 shots from my opponent, started like a train and was 3 up after 3.

On the 4th I hit a good drive straight up the middle while my oppo blocked his into the right rough, he then hit onto the hole on the other side of the fairway, as I had a shot I decided to play a steady 6 iron lay up which I hit okay, oppo then hit his over the green into the rough, I tried to hit a SW to middle of the green but fatted it and took a further three to get down while my oppo got up and down for a half, I should have been four up.  *At that point I told myself it was going to be one of those days and I'd lose the match.....*

I won the 5th with a par to be 4 up after 5.
Then on the short par 3 6th where I again had a shot I put my tee shot into some very light rough adjacent to the green while my oppo hit way right and was still not on the green in two. I then hit two duffed chips which moved the ball a total of 6 inches! finally got down for a 6 while my oppo made a 5 so a half.

So at this stage I should have been 6 up after 6 and effectively game over.

Tee shot on the 7th was a lost ball and I lost the hole.

We turned and I was still 3 up.

Oppo birdied the 10th to win.
I made a complete hash of my first putt on the 11th, catching the ground and lost the hole.
On the 12th (another shot hole) we were both greenside in two, oppo chipped to 6 feet. I was unsure of what club to take as my ball was against the fringe of the rough, opted for putter and somehow while making practice strokes I nudged my ball!   Head gone I then made a pathetic putt and finished with a 6, oppo holed his for 4 and another win and we were now A/S.

On the 13th (another shot hole) I pushed my second into the deep rough and didn't even feel like looking for it, 1 down.
Halved 14 but lost 15 and then another lost ball on 16 saw me shaking hands.

I've never felt so deflated after a round of golf, my mental attitude is at an all time low.
Golf can be 

Click to expand...

You don't need me to tell you but this was your problem in bold. I've not had many singles matches but a few pairs ones, and we try never to worry about the result, and avoid thinking anything about whether we're in a winning position or a losing one. We normally just say as long as we're enjoying ourselves we'll play well and the result will be what it is. It beats negative thinking and it also beats over-confidence for me. I think it's a good mindset which has definitely kept us in matches at times. From what you described it sounded like you were just nervous! Admittedly singles is a different ball game to pairs because in pairs you've always got your mate with you to have a laugh and settle down.


----------



## Backache (Jun 10, 2022)

Playing golf for nearly 40 years though with quite a spell off in the middle.
Had my first Eagle today and didn't see it, thought I must have lost it over the back.
Very happy though


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 10, 2022)

9 hole stableford comp this morning. Started really well, 10 points on the first 4 holes - could have been even better but missed 2 very makeable birdie putts on 1 and 3. A couple of wayward drives and poor chips let me down on 5-7, but managed 3 pointers on 8 and 9 for a decent finish on 19 points. Just as well as my lowest ever score is dropping off today.

It's been a funny week, been plagued with a bad back and had to cancel a couple of games, but when I have played, I've been very solid.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 10, 2022)

Last 16 match in one of our KOs today and giving 11 shots. Lost 2 down. All square with 3 holes to play, giving a shot on each hole. Played to my handicap (3) but the other guy had a good day on the greens and kept holing 7 and 8 footers to keep himself in it.My highlight was holing out for an eagle 2 on the par 4 7th. Scratch KO next week and am playing an 11 capper……


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 10, 2022)

Played in Gent and junior girl competition alternate shots, I maybe shouldn’t have made my granddaughter play this shot 😂


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2022)

Played in very strong winds today, hard going. Worst putting display of the year so far. The misses were not shaving the hole, they were missing by 2-3 cups 😰.

Horribly inconsistent and it is killing me. Handicap is about to go north, it's just a matter of by how much.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Played in very strong winds today, hard going. Worst putting display of the year so far. The misses were not shaving the hole, they were missing by 2-3 cups 😰.

Horribly inconsistent and it is killing me. Handicap is about to go north, it's just a matter of by how much.
		
Click to expand...

On the practice ground at Silloth, just hit some 6 irons which have gone between 107 and 112 yards . My 6 iron carries 175 yards in flat calm conditions......

It's too windy to actually hit balls, going to find some shelter behind gorse beside chipping green and try that.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2022)

Had a foursomes tie today giving 15 shots away. Pretty windy though, 4 or 5 club wind at least. Two guys I know quite well and both capable of playing well under handicap. Been caddying a bit which has meant I've not hit a ball in a couple of weeks and neither has Slow Dave. We were giving away shots on the first 3 holes so were 3 down straight away🤣. 5 down after 7,  lost 8 but then won 9.  Lost on the par 5 10 to a shot after crushing a drive and a 9 iron on the green.  11th was a kick in the balls, I flushed a 6 iron onto the green and they shanked it off the teeonto the 10th fairway, they then played a good shot onto the green for 100 yards away still and holed the putt then Dave bashes it 10 ft past so I then had a down hill downwind put to half🤔🤣which I missed. We then won 12 and 13, which were both shot holes for them, but the won 14 with a shot. We won 15 and 16 which was another shot hole so got it down to 2 down with 3. Lipped out on the birdie on 17 which was a shot hole for them so halved it with us par and them bogey, so a loss. First time we have not made the quarter/semi finals. Fair play to the guys they used the shots well. At least we don't have to go through the hassle 0f arranging games for another year.


----------



## IainP (Jun 11, 2022)

No comp this weekend, guy I was playing with and I are expecting to be in inter club team next week so thought we play bogey. Played it quite a bit earlier in the year and best I managed was a couple of losses on 18.
Today, first 9, gross 1 over and 4 up 🙂
Wind was increasing and swirling around but hung on for a 4&3 'win'. Lost the last 2 holes so ended 2 up but of course blaming that on losing focus 🤣


----------



## Backache (Jun 11, 2022)

Very wet and windy today in the medal, lots of withdrawals, had an 88 in the end which wasn't too bad for me.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 11, 2022)

Got a hole in one! 12th at Bearwood Lakes, 190 on the card, playing a bit less today, downhill but into a stiff breeze, 5 iron.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 11, 2022)

74 (+4) in the first round of Club Champs today. Very chuffed.

Only 5 shots back with 7 players in front of me 😅

Had a triple bogey from the middle of the fairway on the 12th, with a wedge in hand to a safe flag. 3 birdies after that saved me.

Only 1 player shot under par nett (71 off 2).


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2022)

Medal today. Played some good golf at times, but four double bogeys which were all silly and avoidable cost me a good score. My lag putting from distance was poor, left a lot of them well short, but I was making up for them by holing quite a few 4 and 5 footers. Made 7 pars but as I say, 4 doubles ruined it and I ended up with 83 for net 69 (one over). When I put my score in I was actually second in division one. Which is ironic because I believe a low round is dropping off my record so I probably won't even be in division one next time (it's 0-14).

The round coming off is score differential 14, and today's round will be a score dif 16 ish I think, so it should be a counting round at least, but I'll likely go up a little bit. Hopefully enough to get me an extra shot for the Club Champs next week. 😂

Edit: I just noticed that I got pars on the stroke index 1, 2, 3 and 4, haha. Shame I buggered up some of the easier ones.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 11, 2022)

saving_par said:



			On the practice ground at Silloth, just hit some 6 irons which have gone between 107 and 112 yards . My 6 iron carries 175 yards in flat calm conditions......

It's too windy to actually hit balls, going to find some shelter behind gorse beside chipping green and try that.
		
Click to expand...

Someone played tremendously well for 34 points to win  comp by 2 clear points.

I'm bloody frozen solid.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Played in very strong winds today, hard going. Worst putting display of the year so far. The misses were not shaving the hole, they were missing by 2-3 cups 😰.

Horribly inconsistent and it is killing me. Handicap is about to go north, it's just a matter of by how much.
		
Click to expand...

Must have been tough, only 3 players out of 132 managed to beat their handicap. Glad I gave it a miss!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2022)

Gusty winds and very slick greens, coupled with the large borrows, made putting almost impossible.
Stableford comp and a very meagre 29 points - our -2 handicapper came in with 28...looks like 37 has won Div 1 with 3 x 34s after that..
Disappointed as I hit the ball quite well...just getting the ball in the hole was beyond me most of the time...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Must have been tough, only 3 players out of 132 managed to beat their handicap. Glad I gave it a miss!
		
Click to expand...

Feisty is how I'd describe it. If I was retired I wouldn't have played today, no point. You made the right decision. 

The winning score was 39 when I left. I doff my cap, obviously I didn't wear one as it would have blown off 😄, to that bloke. 

I'd say that stat you quote makes me feel better but my score was so stinky that nothing will 😭


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Must have been tough, only 3 players out of 132 managed to beat their handicap. Glad I gave it a miss!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise today at our place - beautiful day, warm and dry though windy - and greens superb.  But not at all easy.
  Only 7 out of 119 beat their CH, and only another 6 played to their CH.  So the obvious question.  Will there be a PCC?  Not that I am bothered but if not what sort of scoring is required for there to be one.

As it happens I played to my CH (of 10) despite dropping four shots over our last three holes.  Level over these three holes would have seen me win the darned comp.  But hey…that’s gowf 🙄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Got a hole in one! 12th at Bearwood Lakes, 190 on the card, playing a bit less today, downhill but into a stiff breeze, 5 iron.
		
Click to expand...

That’s just grand sir!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 11, 2022)

Played in a medal today in 30mph plus winds. Couldn't even keep my hat on. Had a decent run of pars on our more sheltered 10 to 16 spell but ended up NRing on 18 after losing two balls I thought I might find.

Not too displeased given the conditions but need to learn how to play them a bit better. Main let down was my putting, i've never had the wind affect putts so much!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2022)

Lot of people moaning about the weather here. It was absolutely beautiful for us! 20° with a lovely breeze, perfect.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 11, 2022)

Love


louise_a said:



			I play at lot of matchplay golf and generally have a pretty fair record however there is one course i never seen to do well at, the course is Rochdale and my record there is 100% losses, I have lost coz i have played badly, because my opponent played great and I even lost after being 5 up after nine.
Today was the latest in the saga, I didn't play badly, I misread a couple of greens,  my opponent chipped in for a birdie and nearly repeat the feat on on a hole where she was getting a shot, she holed a few putts I left a couple on the edge. it was just one of those days. Still even though I lost it was a team match the the team won[/QUOT
		
Click to expand...




saving_par said:



			Someone played tremendously well for 34 points to win  comp by 2 clear points.

I'm bloody frozen solid.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it warms up soon. I'm there at the end of the month.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 11, 2022)

Defending my trophy on Thursday. Went two down after two. Clawed back to even after four. Then it was he won, I won until 11. Where I broke the spell and was two up at thirteen. Then list 14 + 15 . All square . I won 16. To hen by a miracle w, as Nd I'll spare you the prolonged description, won 17 to win. He was so engulfed with it all thought I was only one up until I questioned his marking of the card. Lord knows how I won.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 11, 2022)

The ad has hissed me off and I can't see what I've typed. I'm not drunk.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 11, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I hope it warms up soon. I'm there at the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...

I was talking to visitors in the car park. Fair to say they were disgruntled with the weather conditions. Front 9 would have been absolutely brutal in that wind and I had my winter jacket on and was still cold.....

13th averaged 7.4 in comp 🤣🤣🤣
I reckon most of the field would have picked up well before they were anywhere near the green.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 11, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			The ad has hissed me off and I can't see what I've typed. I'm not drunk.
		
Click to expand...

Sure?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 11, 2022)

95 gross in ridiculous wind. I’m sort of happy with that as it’s better than last time I played. Over 50 out of 172 entrants NR’d.😬


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Played in very strong winds today, hard going. Worst putting display of the year so far. The misses were not shaving the hole, they were missing by 2-3 cups 😰.

Horribly inconsistent and it is killing me. Handicap is about to go north, it's just a matter of by how much.
		
Click to expand...

Played with a lad last week who is a good player (was off 1) and came from Longhirst a few years ago. Said it took him a while to adjust as he found our place much harder. Even silly things like the riggs in a lot of the fairways that give you the uphill or downhill lies took a while to adjust to. 

Club championship tomorrow and the wind looks just as bad. My aim was to not finish last, now it’s to not run out of golf balls. 😂


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 11, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Must have been tough, only 3 players out of 132 managed to beat their handicap. Glad I gave it a miss!
		
Click to expand...

*puts on WHS pedant hat. 

Course rating at our place is 71.1 to a par of 70 so 35 points is slightly beating handicap. Sorry. 😀

Still, from what I can see there are 10 out of 133 or maybe 134 (one name with a time next to it but no score so not sure if they played) that managed to play to handicap. I’m expecting the PCC to be 0.


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Defending my trophy on Thursday. Went two down after two. Clawed back to even after four. Then it was he won, I won until 11. Where I broke the spell and was two up at thirteen. Then list 14 + 15 . All square . I won 16. To hen by a miracle w, as Nd I'll spare you the prolonged description, won 17 to win. He was so engulfed with it all thought I was only one up until I questioned his marking of the card. Lord knows how I won.
		
Click to expand...

................................... and, in  English that says?


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sure?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the LIV golf advert is obnoxiously large on mobile and you need to scroll the screen up to see what you are typing.

It is also messing up the formatting of the page on mobile as the ad is slightly wider than the content box of the forum so it stretches the text off the screen and you have to finger pinch to resize it.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 12, 2022)

Captain's Day at Leighton Buzzard. 

Was flying after 9 holes with 21 points including a blob. Then lost it on the back 9, the strange thing is I didn't even hit any bad shots, just had some bad breaks and ended up with 34. Winner got 40 points.

Game felt unbelievably good today, I was loving it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Played with a lad last week who is a good player (was off 1) and came from Longhirst a few years ago. Said it took him a while to adjust as he found our place much harder. Even silly things like the riggs in a lot of the fairways that give you the uphill or downhill lies took a while to adjust to.

Club championship tomorrow and the wind looks just as bad. My aim was to not finish last, now it’s to not run out of golf balls. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I fully appreciated the difficulty until I played here week in week out. It isn't unfair, it's just a real test. You can't free wheel at any stage. I'm thoroughly enjoying it, I just need to up my game. 

Best of luck today. Is it 36 holes of suffering or just 18? I'm losing balls in the wind up at Foxton today at an open 😳. Good job it isn't on the edge of a cliff by the north sea 🙄.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 12, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			95 gross in ridiculous wind. I’m sort of happy with that as it’s better than last time I played. Over 50 out of 172 entrants NR’d.😬
		
Click to expand...

PCC was 3 😂 We’ve played in worse earlier in the year and it’s been zero. 🤷‍♂️

Lowest gross was a 77 from a scratch player. A net 73 from a 14 handicap won. Par is 71. Carnage.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 12, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			To be fair the LIV golf advert is obnoxiously large on mobile and you need to scroll the screen up to see what you are typing.

It is also messing up the formatting of the page on mobile as the ad is slightly wider than the content box of the forum so it stretches the text off the screen and you have to finger pinch to resize it.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to CF being , or not being drunk, 
Re the LIV banner, download Adblocker
And all will be well 👍


----------



## Junior (Jun 12, 2022)

Turned a 74 into a 79 for the 2nd week on the spin.  1 bad hole and a couple of poor wedges cost me.  Can't string a round together atm.  Frustrating.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 12, 2022)

saving_par said:



			On the practice ground at Silloth, just hit some 6 irons which have gone between 107 and 112 yards . My 6 iron carries 175 yards in flat calm conditions......

It's too windy to actually hit balls, going to find some shelter behind gorse beside chipping green and try that.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt it was tricky into the wind, but down if anything was equally if no harder yesterday. I hit 9 iron 205 on the 10th yesterday and luckily didn't hit it well so stopped middle of the green and on 18 the other par 5 on the back 9 pw with 186 to the front edge 200 to the flag, went though the back🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			No doubt it was tricky into the wind, but down if anything was equally if no harder yesterday. I hit 9 iron 205 on the 10th yesterday and luckily didn't hit it well so stopped middle of the green and on 18 the other par 5 on the back 9 pw with 186 to the front edge 200 to the flag, went though the back🤣
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at the score breakdown.
Front 9 average 14.4 over par, 8 holes into wind.

Back 9 average 9.5 over par 8 holes downwind and 400 yards longer.

Just glad I wasn't out there


----------



## GG26 (Jun 12, 2022)

On Friday had a seniors singles knockout.  The opponent was off 3 and me 23 and so in receipt of 20 shots.  I must admit that it doesn’t feel right to me getting more than a shot on a hole even though I was benefitting.

Lost the first to a bogey and won the par 3 third with a great tee shot to 10ft.  Even in receipt of so many shots I knew that I had to play close to my best and managed to play bogey golf for most of the round.  All square after 10, then won 11 & 12, lost 13 after missing a 2ft putt, but won 14 & 15 to be dormie 3up.  The 16th is rightly our SI 1 hole and was in receipt of 2 shots.  The OP played two great shots to be 18ft from the hole and I was on in 3 although 40ft away.  Putted up to 4ft effectively leaving the OP needing to hole his putt for a birdie to win the hole, which he didn’t.  Was very pleased to have beaten such a good player, but receiving two shots on that last hole didn’t sit right.

Yesterday, pleased with 35pts in a stableford comp in the strong winds for 4th place in my division.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 12, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Just had a look at the score breakdown.
Front 9 average 14.4 over par, 8 holes into wind.

Back 9 average 9.5 over par 8 holes downwind and 400 yards longer.

Just glad I wasn't out there 

Click to expand...

The hard bit was getting the ball to stop down wind, went though the green on allbut 13th on the back 9, even though the back of 15 off the tee with a 3 wood. Windy again today, caddying again thus afternoon. See how the yanks enjoy it😉


----------



## timd77 (Jun 12, 2022)

Played the round of my life today, I’m off 17.3, par 72, scored 10 pars and a birdie, 23 putts in total, 12 over to equal my pb. Kicking myself for the 7 on our 12th hole. Drove into the trees, should’ve chipped out but decided to go for the gap…need another, and another! 🤦🏻‍♂️

Loved it though and used the ‘my eg’ app for the first time to submit a general play round, very good and user friendly.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2022)

Well I’ve been getting back to it the last few weeks, after knackering my back and then having surgery at Easter.
A couple of 30 & 31 pointers at Aberdovey, then a terrible 25 at Kedleston.
I then played a match play 4BBB on Tuesday shooting level par for 16 holes, with 5 birdies.
And on Friday played an AmAm at Ashbourne, hitting 4 birdies in the back 9, to help the team to the prizes. Plus nearest the pin at 1.3 metres. 

Had a lesson on Saturday morning, being reminded of I think 4 basics, which will hopefully get my iron play back on track.
🤞


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 12, 2022)

First round of summer singles k/o and I’ve definitely used my get out of jail free card early.  Was one down for the first 6, some how turned it to three up by 13, melted for the next few and went down 18 1 up where he put one obb.  The guy was a monster hitter off  8hc… I’m still sitting here with no clue how I won that match 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 12, 2022)

Junior said:



			Turned a 74 into a 79 for the 2nd week on the spin.  1 bad hole and a couple of poor wedges cost me.  Can't string a round together atm.  Frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Thats my exact round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2022)

A 4bbb open today at Alnmouth, Foxton. Very windy with a couple of short, sharp showers as well 😥. Enjoyable round with some occasional good golf. A mid round wobble, full meltdown about to happen, was thankfully corrected by a spark of memory of a previous lesson. Problem solved, for now, bring on my next round 😄


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 12, 2022)

Played 9 holes here on the Cote-D'azur
1-Par - 2- Par -3 Birdie (1st ever in France), 4- Par (birdie putt 1-inch short) 5 -14-foot birdie putt (3putt) and then played 3 off the tee for the last 4 holes 
Glorious sunshine and a lovely lunch afterwards


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			Played 9 holes here on the Cote-D'azur
1-Par - 2- Par -3 Birdie (1st ever in France), 4- Par (birdie putt 1-inch short) 5 -14-foot birdie putt (3putt) and then played 3 off the tee for the last 4 holes 
*Glorious sunshine and a lovely lunch afterwards*

Click to expand...

I'm going off you ..............unless there is a forum meet 😄

Is golf expensive in that part of the world?


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2022)

Junior said:



			Turned a 74 into a 79 for the 2nd week on the spin.  1 bad hole and a couple of poor wedges cost me.  Can't string a round together atm.  Frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

If you looked up in the dictionary the definition of a good drive wasted, there would be a picture of me in the fairway looking frustrated.
I simply forgot how to hit iron and wedge shots.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going off you ..............unless there is a forum meet 😄

Is golf expensive in that part of the world?
		
Click to expand...

You've just played golf at one of the prettiest coastal villages in England and you seem jealous of someone else's venue. What's the matter with you?

BTW, is the old village links still a good going concern. Looks like a great place for a game with some old clubs. Warkworth likewise.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			You've just played golf at one of the prettiest coastal villages in England and you seem jealous of someone else's venue. What's the matter with you?

BTW, is the old village links still a good going concern. Looks like a great place for a game with some old clubs. Warkworth likewise.
		
Click to expand...

I played it in strong winds with occasional showers. There lies the jealousy 😄.

Yes, the village course is going stronger than ever. They have some good people running it and they have improved the finances meaning investment in the clubhouse and course. They have a cracking greenkeeper and good relations with the big brother course I was at today meaning they get use of some top equipment when necessary to keep the greens in good nick. It's a good honest club and I'm pleased it is going well for them.

I'd agree with you about using old clubs there. Distance isn't everything and so the advantages of new tech is not as marked. You could play there, warkworth and Dunstanburgh with old gear and have a great time 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 12, 2022)

Didn't play , but caddying. 

A group of Americans who all worked on NCIS, writers  and the guy I did was called Rocky Carroll, who is one of the actors. Never seen the program myself. Nice guy, an enjoyable afternoon listening to some interesting stories.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 12, 2022)

It was presidents prize today and I got off the a better then normal start and was one better than handicap after 5, the remaining holes on the front nine is where  I normally look to pick up shots with 4 holes a regularly par, sadly today things didnt go to plan 3 putts on 6, OOB on 7 and another 3 putts on 8 and 4 shots were gone on a flash and a disappointing front nine, the back nice was steadier with just one hiccup whe n3 putting the 17th. Finished 4 over handicap, 

The competition was won with 65 (7 less than the the course rating) there was a 66 too


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going off you ..............unless there is a forum meet 😄

Is golf expensive in that part of the world?
		
Click to expand...

Not terrible (for Europe) = 37 Euros for 9 holes + 20 Euros for the buggy


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think I fully appreciated the difficulty until I played here week in week out. It isn't unfair, it's just a real test. You can't free wheel at any stage. I'm thoroughly enjoying it, I just need to up my game.

Best of luck today. Is it 36 holes of suffering or just 18? I'm losing balls in the wind up at Foxton today at an open 😳. Good job it isn't on the edge of a cliff by the north sea 🙄.
		
Click to expand...

It was 36. Think that is the first time as an adult I played 36 holes in a day and I’m paying for it this morning. 😂

Thought I hit the ball well for 30 holes but just didn’t score. Body failed me on the last 6, couldn’t rotate the lower half quick enough as my lower back was starting to hurt so was pulling everything miles left. 

I honestly don’t think our course will play any tougher this year. They cut and rolled the greens in the morning and with all the wind the last few days they were rock hard, it was like landing on a table top. Even the +4 and +2 I was playing with couldn’t hold the greens if they landed on them. Felt like trying to play links golf, landing everything short and hoping it bounced ok. 

Maybe the green keeper’s thought they were hosting the US Open yesterday?

I see as usual the PCC was 0 even although you had scratch and lower guys shooting high 70’s, low 80’s. I asked one of the guys on the committee yesterday to have a look into it to see if the club wasn’t doing something it should be to have it calculated.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2022)

@Springveldt 18 was enough for me yesterday, 36 doesn't bear thinking about. Did you go ice bath or radox bath last night? 

The greens are an interesting one. There is not a single pitch mark on our course. I've stopped putting a repairer in my pocket now, pointless. Great to putt on but it's links on a parkland course. When you see the bunker locations and shaved run offs it really does make it tricky right now.

I suspect there is a temptation for that comp to toughen the course up. Not really sure it needs it, it doesn't in fact. It certainly doesn't when you looked at the forecast which was well publicised.

Well done anyway


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 13, 2022)

In a bad run of form in roll ups and comps and its catching up with me! Just cant seem to break lower than 86 at the moment!

Handicap has risen by 0.5 but should give me another shot in playing handicap calculation so thatll help a bit..

4 rounds of free scores until 4 counting scores in a row drop off my record!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 13, 2022)

36 holes yesterday (I only played 32) at home in a scratch inter club match. We lost 5-7. I managed to win both of my matches (I was lucky with the singles draw in the afternoon and played their weakest player. He was even older than me🤪) but I don’t think my body will let me do 36 holes in a day at full on concentration for much longer. Their team was just too strong for us, with a +4 and +5 player in their team and the others off scratch.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2022)

Hacked it around for 32 points....I've evidently used up my quota of luck..
And I've put my back out.

Not a very happy camper.....


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 13, 2022)

Started 2nd round of club champs yesterday like a dream. -2 through 5, and then hit my approach on the 6th to about 9ft.

Missed the putt but made a par, and after going +2 through the first 24 holes, I then proceeded to shoot +12 through the next 12 holes.

The pressure got to me, and it wasn't until I got in the car afterwards did the scale of my collapse dawn on me


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Springveldt 18 was enough for me yesterday, 36 doesn't bear thinking about. Did you go ice bath or radox bath last night? 

The greens are an interesting one. There is not a single pitch mark on our course. I've stopped putting a repairer in my pocket now, pointless. Great to putt on but it's links on a parkland course. When you see the bunker locations and shaved run offs it really does make it tricky right now.

I suspect there is a temptation for that comp to toughen the course up. Not really sure it needs it, it doesn't in fact. It certainly doesn't when you looked at the forecast which was well publicised.

Well done anyway 

Click to expand...

Got in too late for a bath, stayed in the clubhouse afterwards till about 9:30pm. Fell asleep on the couch as soon as Rory holed his final putt.

We were talking about the lack of pitch marks yesterday. 36 holes and I found 2 pitch marks to repair, the other 3 lads found none. When the greens are that firm they just aren't leaving any marks. As you say they are rolling great but they are just a bit too fiery imho. Hopefully they soften them a little now the club championship is done.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2022)

Played with the boys today and though I didn't score particularly well I'm more than happy with my ball striking. Hit some good drives and the little change I'm trying really worked today. 5 bogeys and 2 birdies, rest pars. Club champs this weekend, so playing at least 3 times before then as the last 2 weeks I've only played twice.


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2022)

Just got back from high elms - a course many of us had last played 20odd years ago.
A very pleasant day with some decent golf - my short game was dog 💩 again.
Finished birdie, birdie for 36 points but graciously gave up 1st place as i arranged it


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jun 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just got back from high elms - a course many of us had last played 20odd years ago.
A very pleasant day with some decent golf - my short game was dog 💩 again.
Finished birdie, birdie for 36 points but graciously gave up 1st place as i arranged it

Really enjoyed it Dando, was great to have a nostalgic visit back there and it was a million miles better than I remembered it. Thanks for organising it and we all know you were the real winner.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Played with the boys today and though I didn't score particularly well I'm more than happy with my ball striking. Hit some good drives and the little change I'm trying really worked today. 5 bogeys and 2 birdies, rest pars. Club champs this weekend, so playing at least 3 times before then as the last 2 weeks I've only played twice.
		
Click to expand...

Club Champs guaranteed 88...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just got back from high elms - a course many of us had last played 20odd years ago.
A very pleasant day with some decent golf - my short game was dog 💩 again.
Finished birdie, birdie for 36 points but graciously gave up 1st place as i arranged it
		
Click to expand...

Had a lovely day at High Elms arranged by @Dando as above.

Unlike some of the other guys playing I'd never played there before. Not an easy course with lots of elevations and slopes coming into play. Can't say I dealt with them very well as I played my worst round in a year I think. Front nine was ok with 16 points, but the wheels came off one by one on the back nine so I only added 12 more for 28 total. Gross 95. Only made one par all day. In my defence, my pulled adductor muscle (football injury) was hampering my drives somewhat and the greens were very slow which I couldn't adjust to at all - still a shocking performance though. 

Golf aside I had a great day with top company, beautiful weather and some good grub as well. Thanks again to @Dando for sorting it, and the other attendees @Bratty @Blue in Munich @Steve Wilkes and Danny (poor Danny must have had better days as he lost about ten balls!). Cheers everyone.


----------



## Crow (Jun 13, 2022)

Seniors Medal, 87 for a net 74, not great but better than the recent rubbish I've been playing.


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2022)

we’re all winners Steve


----------



## Bratty (Jun 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had a lovely day at High Elms arranged by @Dando as above.

Unlike some of the other guys playing I'd never played there before. Not an easy course with lots of elevations and slopes coming into play. Can't say I dealt with them very well as I played my worst round in a year I think. Front nine was ok with 16 points, but the wheels came off one by one on the back nine so I only added 12 more for 28 total. Gross 95. Only made one par all day. In my defence, my pulled adductor muscle (football injury) was hampering my drives somewhat and the greens were very slow which I couldn't adjust to at all - still a shocking performance though.

Golf aside I had a great day with top company, beautiful weather and some good grub as well. Thanks again to @Dando for sorting it, and the other attendees @Bratty @Blue in Munich @Steve Wilkes and Danny (poor Danny must have had better days as he lost about ten balls!). Cheers everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Great day it was! Lovely to go back after maybe 12 years minimum and see how it's changed. The trees are a LOT bigger which makes it an even tougher course.
Par of 204 uphill with OB left and what are now huge trees, three bunkers across the front of the green and just no hope right. It's SI 2 for a reason!
Great company and crap golf is far preferable to the opposite! Thanks, chaps!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Club Champs guaranteed 88...

Click to expand...

Higher🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 13, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Great day it was! Lovely to go back after maybe 12 years minimum and see how it's changed. The trees are a LOT bigger which makes it an even tougher course.
Par of 204 uphill with OB left and what are now huge trees, three bunkers across the front of the green and just no hope right. It's SI 2 for a reason!
Great company and *crap golf *is far preferable to the opposite! Thanks, chaps!
		
Click to expand...

You promised not to mention my golf!!

Thanks James for organising what was a very enjoyable return visit, despite my pathetic efforts; I think it's at least 33 years since I last played here.  As Bratty said, the trees are much bigger and thicker & the 13th has to be the toughest par 3 I've played in this country.  Good to see a new face in Steve & meet the other reprobates again.  Need a visit to Royal Magpie now to complete the set.


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You promised not to mention my golf!!

Thanks James for organising what was a very enjoyable return visit, despite my pathetic efforts; I think it's at least 33 years since I last played here.  As Bratty said, the trees are much bigger and thicker & the 13th has to be the toughest par 3 I've played in this country.  Good to see a new face in Steve & meet the other reprobates again.  Need a visit to Royal Magpie now to complete the set. 

Click to expand...

I’m more than happy to look at sorting something for Royal Magpie


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 14, 2022)

Par on the 1st, car crash for 4 holes and then 3 under for the rest of the round.

Strange round but on a more positive note I played the last 3 holes without a jacket for the 1st time this season 

Course is nice, greens were absolutely pure.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 14, 2022)

Went for 9 holes on my own this afternoon to try 1950s Gradidge Bobby Locke set bought a few weeks ago. (Vintage Golf Thread) First time with these clubs.
Weather great and course empty.
Played a 2-ball scramble on my own.
4 skied tee shots on the 1st and 3rd resulted in bogeys, but parred 2nd and 4th with 3s.
Sussed the very weighty feel to the woods and nailed a drive down the par-5 5th. Made bogey again due to 4-wood 2nd shots going left and right.
Par 3 6th hole made birdie with first tee shot and first putt. Lovely feeling to do that with 70-year old clubs. Used 1.62s on the par 3s as well.
Parred the last three to be 2-over. This included a 4-wood second shot on the 8th hit like a bullet - never more than 4ft off the ground - but there was only one place it was going - the green.
Woods and irons are strange, though. Very heavy feel. First attempts with the driver and 2-wood - I think the heaviness was pulling my arms out of their sockets resulting in going under the ball. Once I got the swing under control the feeling of a centre hit with both woods and irons was great.
Joy and privilege to play with these clubs.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 14, 2022)

Played in a team comp best two from four, all to score on par threes. Team Tash won front nine , back nine and overall. 
£12 each thankyou very much.
Thing is It was good, bad and pig ugly 😖


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 14, 2022)

Played in the seniors stableford comp … left the driver at home, as it had got me three blobs last time out.  Found that I just muffed three tee shots with other clubs instead 🙄.  And it wasn’t there when I needed to use it off the deck to get under some branches.  Hadn’t thought of that … der!  Still, 32 points and 19th out of 30.  So not a complete disaster.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Played in the seniors stableford comp … left the driver at home, as it had got me three blobs last time out.  Found that I just muffed three tee shots with other clubs instead 🙄.  And it wasn’t there when I needed to use it off the deck to get under some branches.  Hadn’t thought of that … der!  Still, 32 points and 19th out of 30.  So not a complete disaster.
		
Click to expand...

You hit driver from the rough when you need to hit it under trees?? That's a new one I've not heard before!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You hit driver from the rough when you need to hit it under trees?? That's a new one I've not heard before!
		
Click to expand...

One of my playing partners does this quite often if the ball is sat up in the rough on one of our par 5s. He tees his driver low anyway so not that different a shot for him.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You hit driver from the rough when you need to hit it under trees?? That's a new one I've not heard before!
		
Click to expand...

Not if too rough, but certainly on the fairway or second cut.  It has caused some comments in matches, but it is a really useful shot.  I don’t use a full follow through.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You hit driver from the rough when you need to hit it under trees?? That's a new one I've not heard before!
		
Click to expand...

A few of my golfing mates do this too. The ball rarely flies high and goes a good distance


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2022)

Just back from a quick 9 holes as I’m work this morning.
Played ok and my chipping was decent  which is really annoying as it was 💩 on Monday


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You hit driver from the rough when you need to hit it under trees?? That's a new one I've not heard before!
		
Click to expand...

When my first club went from 9 holes to 18 any mounds on the new 9 had stones working up to the surface so they were designated as "pick'n'place" and were left with fairly long grass
One par 5 had mounting on the right side..I used to aim for it, place it nicely on a clump of grass, hot the driver again and often make the green...shot hole too..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 15, 2022)

Summer weather finally....

Sneaked into last 8 in Club Champs, starting to hit the ball well now and putting stroke much improved from recent weeks.

Who would have thought that spending time practising putting actually works?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 15, 2022)

Just played my scratch KO against a 12 handicapper. Done and dusted after 13 holes and now sat on the balcony having a pint. Next round is an 11 handicapper that I know well and can score well below his handicap so I’ll have to be on my game to beat him.


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2022)

Played a senior's open Stableford at Northamptonshire County today, started 0, 2, 0 points including a shanked lost ball on the third, had a feeling it wasn't going to be my day. 
I was right, 22 points, but not in last place!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2022)

Finally go the putter going today....5 birdies on the front 9, only one on the back, buy did have at 3 bogeys downwind


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Who would have thought that spending time practising putting actually works? 

Click to expand...

Wait. What?!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 15, 2022)

We player Seaton Head today. What an amazing golf course. Every hole has something to worry about. Uphill down dale for the first 11 then a climb up to a par three 12th. Then another energy sapping climb to the 13th tee. Cracking greens. Fairways brilliant. 
Then the 18th. Unless you've played it don't argue.
The BEST finishing hole ever. Tee off and send the ball into outer space and a 200 foot drop, well more once you add in the height you've launched it at. Utterly amazing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2022)

Last 16 match Summer singles KO.  Beautiful evening with course in fantastic condition, and what a match. In over 35yrs of singles matches maybe the best I’ve ever played in.  If I may be indulged.  Giving my opponent two shots.

3 up after 4, inc half against a shot on 2, and holing putt from off green for birdie on 3rd
Opponent holes for birdie from off green on 6th, I lose hole.
Pulled back to 1up at turn
Holed monster swinging putt on 10 and opponent misses 3ftr to go back to 2up
Win on 11 against a shot.
Back to 3 up after 12
Shanked tee shot on 13, ball lost, hole lost
Opponent holes 75yd pitch out of deep rough for eagle on 14
I walk off 17th green 1 down
My 10ft birdie putt on 18 hits back of hole and stays out
Opponent horseshoes out 2ft putt on 18 he had to win match, I hole out and back to all square
Up 19th.  My 3rd is a lovely 80yd lob wedge but it just rolls past hole and off back of green down 3ft bank. Opponent puts his 4th to 10ft.  I hit v delicate chip - my 4th - to 18”.  Opponent putts and misses.  I give him it.  I tap in to win.
What a match - absolutely bonkers stuff.  My opponent reckons his best ever match - it had everything that makes handicap matchplay golf brilliant, and he joked if on Youtube it would have had millions of views 🤣

Still buzzing.  Onwards and upwards to the Quarter finals.  After this evening, and if Lady Luck continues to smile on me,  I feel I can win this thing.  Tough opponents ahead though.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jun 16, 2022)

Played yesterday at Las Colinas, first time we've ever managed to get there. Rated in the top 100 courses in Europe, I knew it would be good, but mine and the lads overriding feeling after we'd finished was, it doesn't stand up to the greenfees they charge, and Las Ramblas (which we played last week) was more enjoyable for a much more realistic price.
Jamie is struggling with a damaged wrist and as the round wore on, the more he struggled.
35 points for me, with 15 of those coming on the back nine, it felt like the wheels had fallen off a little.
Won the team event though and the youth got a 2 so he ended the day with 41 euros in prize money.



https://www.youtube.com/shorts/7mutijPac8I?&ab_channel=LadGolf


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 16, 2022)

Played last night in the midweek stableford and at last it was a beautiful night for golf. Hardly any wind, nice temperature and blue skies. Shot 87 which included 6 doubles on the front 9 with 3 pars. Clearly it wasn't the weather affecting my game.  Not a single facet of my game was working. Driving all over the place, approaches terrible, chipping terrible and putting awful. After missing my 3rd putt from within 3 feet on 6 the red mist descended and I launched my putter towards the 7th tee. Unfortunately there is a bunch of trees at the tee and my putter got stuck 20 foot up. I was absolutely mortified. One of my playing partners climbed up and then used my driver to knock it down as I was going to just leave it there as I was that embarrassed by my actions.  First club throw since I was about 14. Got him a pint afterwards for it.

After that I just tried to figure out what was going wrong. Came back in 5 over on the back 9 which included another missed putt from about 8 inches that I just tried to knock in as I walked past it but at least I felt I had sorted some things out. Just need to accept that I'm playing crap golf at the moment and sooner or later I'll shoot a couple of decent rounds.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2022)

Back spasms at the end of Monday's round put me in my chair for a couple of days, no work, no golf....no nuffink.!
It was the midweek medal today and I was down to play with a couple of mates.
I went along to walk the front 9 with them, took a putter and a ball just to test things out as I was feeling a lot better but not good enough to play.
Got to the 9th and decided I could try a gentle drive 
Borrowed CVG's SiM2 12° with a Senior shaft in it and outdrove the other 2 by some distance
As I had enough time and felt OK I walked 10 and 11 as well.
Played 10, a downhill par 3 that plays anything between a gap wedge and a 5 iron depending on the wind..
The other 2 stuffed their tee shots in the front bunker, I borrowed a G425 8 iron and smoothly put it on the gree about 15 feet from the hole..simple 2 putt while the others took 5s
Swinging a club felt OK so I'm going out early tomorrow on my own, probably just for a gentle 9 before the heat gets up.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2022)

Played Cruden Bay today, very enjoyable.

👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 16, 2022)

Played in  fiddle, 9 lads, 3 x 3 balls, best two from 3 all to score on par 5’s. Front nine was ok but two blobs and a steady 14 Points. Another blob on the 10 th then I was on fire. 19 points in 8 holes. I got my drives away and 4 x 3 pointers in 5 holes.it was sublime, yet so easy. How’s that work out. On our par three 17th. Non of us hit the green but my 2 PPs both holed for 2’s from off the green.
Bottom line we won back nine and overall. £7.50 winnings so over the last 2 rounds am about £5 up and dropped two shots.😁
Highlight of the day.
A guy turned up whos missis has Cancer, she is terminal and has anywhere between 18 months to 5 years. A PP told me A Guys life is not good at the moment. She is taking everything out on him. He played 18 holes won a nearest the pin and we ripped one another to bits for 45 mins after the round had done. We had a right old laugh and he loved it. He was asked how is Missis Is, he said “she has Chemo tomorrow so that’s another two weeks of hell I will be getting”. He understands why she is the way she is. But for 6 hours he recharged his batteries.


----------



## RichA (Jun 16, 2022)

A quick 18 with a couple of pals after work this afternoon. I've had a dismal few months going from 14.9 in December to hitting my 19.9 cap and struggling to break 100 very often lately. 
Went out this afternoon with driver, no irons longer than a 7 and a plan to play nothing longer than my 9-iron off the grass. I only used the driver half a dozen times and stuck rigidly to the plan.
My best round since last August. 85 strokes. I was aiming for bogey golf and went 4 better. Silly game.


----------



## AliMc (Jun 16, 2022)

Lovely evening at Dunbar, 4bbb gents pairs tie won 3&2 to progress into the quarter finals, I played well round in about one over or about 41 points for those that prefer that !


----------



## GG26 (Jun 16, 2022)

Just had a cracking match in the Singles Knockout and like Swingsitlikehogan’s great write up above please bear with the long write up.

Unusually for me I was giving 3 shots (my 23 against 26), although I was aware that the OP had been playing off 15 a few years ago, but now suffers with back problems. 

After 5 we were all square. I continued to play good consistent golf, whilst he struggled with a number of shots going wayward and I won holes 6 through to 10, leaving me 5up.

On 11 I was giving a shot, and I hit a good straight drive whilst he went way right into some trees.  Looking good now I foolishly thought.  With a good recovery he matches my 5 to win the hole.  On 12 & 13 he pars both and wins against my bogies - now 2 up.

I par 14 and win to go back to 3up.  Short par 3 15th, I caught the shot off of the toe, but a lucky bounce leaves me 10 yards short of the green over a bunker.  He pulls his tee shot OOB - just need this hole to win the match.  He second ball is a good shot to the back of the green. I under hit my wedge into the bunker and take two shots to get out.  Lose the hole, my 6 to his 5.

16 is SI 1 so giving a shot.  It’s a long par 4, but he’s just 10 yards from the hole in 2 and I lose the hole (both scored 5).  Now just 1up.

17 he tops his driver just 40 yards, whilst I hit mine 230 yards down the fairway. He then hits two great irons to be just 10ft from the hole.  My 2nd finds the green side bunker and take two to get out.  My 15ft putt for 5 is bang on line but 3 inches short.  Now all square.

18 his drive bounces over the stream at 170 yards and ends up middle of the fairway.  I hit a great straight drive.  Both have 110 yards in for our 3rd shots.  He goes in a green side bunker.  I am on the green, but 25ft away.  He has a good bunker shot leaving a 12ft putt, whilst my putt grazes the hole, but ends up 4ft past. His putt is firm, but dead straight and drops and I hole my four footer to halve the hole in par 5s.

Looking at my card work out that I scored 19pts on the back nine and went from 4up to all square.  Apart from two poor bunker shots I hadn’t done much wrong

Back to the first and fortunately for me he plays his first poor hole for some time and concedes having taken 7 with me 10ft away in 3.

Pleased that I managed to keep my good play going even as the lead slipped away.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 16, 2022)

Following a lovely day out yesterday to my mum's old course of Nelson, I was back at Ellesmere for a medal, I played steadily without really hitting any heights but my putting was decent even though I only holed one putt longer than a few feet and despite a double bogey on the last I played bang on handicap with a gross 82 nett 72 and won the comp. My first thursday win for a couple of years. My 8.7 replaced another of the same score that was dropping out of my last 20 scores so no handicap change


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 17, 2022)

County Seniors Scratch Knockout yesterday.
I'll start with the excuses, as that is a very bad way to start.
Drawn away. Chap is much younger than me. Chap is lower handicap than me.

First six holes I have two bad holes and he makes two birdie 3s and I am 4 down.
Next five holes I fail to make a par on a par 3 and he makes another birdie 3 and I am 6 down with 7 to play.

I win two of the next 3 holes with pars to be dormie 4 down. I birdie the par 5 15th to be dormie 3 down and the match finishes on the 16th green.
We play the remaining two holes as it would be a long boring walk in. I par them both and he finds trees on both and makes bogeys.
He played great golf for 11 holes and I played good golf for the next 5 holes so he won.

I've come away knowing that I can play good golf under pressure and not let negative thoughts impede my play.
And I was very sporting throughout the game.
I wished him well in the next round.
I very much enjoyed the game.

I'm intending to do sod all today as it is so hot.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2022)

Went out dead early...only planning 9 holes due to the back issues I've had.
A bit of an eye opener...didn't make a full swing all the way round.
I may never hit the ball hard ever again after today...
Half and 3/4 swings, concentrating on making good contact with the ball saw me lose only a few yards on "normal" shots..
Steady front 9 of 5 over..can't be unhappy with that!
On to the back 9 and I made 2 bogeys and a birdie..the rest pars..
77 shots 38 points and the back is in one piece....
2 hrs 45 minutes home to club to home......
Love it!


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 17, 2022)

Played 18 in glorious sunshine but a stiff breeze. Course set up is now tough, with firm, fast fairways, a narrow first cut and absolutely brutal second cut after the rain a week or so ago.

Very much a game of two halves. Slapped it a bit front nine, missed a few fairways with driver, and my scoring suffered as a result. Back nine I made a conscious decision to leave the big stick in the bag and went 3-wood on the par 4’s and 5’s. Didn’t miss a fairway and played the last nine a couple over, with a couple of nice birdies on the way.

The driver is currently in the boot of the car, where it will be staying tomorrow.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 17, 2022)

Pit golf day which I arranged. 47 lads playing golf, having a catch up and talking rammel. God it was hot. Went round in 35 points with 3 blobs. Played alternate White , yellow, red tees. It was fantastic. How strange it was playing off red tees thinking you can smash your drive and obviously not.
suffice to say the team comp was won with 94 points, 3 teams came second with 93 points. 
just had 20 mins in a cold shower getting me core temp down #boilingmeheadoff


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Pit golf day which I arranged. 47 lads playing golf, having a catch up and talking rammel. God it was hot. Went round in 35 points with 3 blobs. *Played alternate White , yellow, red tees.* It was fantastic. How strange it was playing off red tees thinking you can smash your drive and obviously not.
suffice to say the team comp was won with 94 points, 3 teams came second with 93 points.
just had 20 mins in a cold shower getting me core temp down #boilingmeheadoff
		
Click to expand...

Why did you do that?? New one!


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Why did you do that?? New one! 

Click to expand...

We occasionally do a waltz through the tees at our Saturday swindle. Great fun, especially where it turns what are long par 4’s off the whites to driveable risk/reward holes from the reds.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Why did you do that?? New one! 

Click to expand...

its a pit day for lads of all handicaps. The individual comp was won with 42, runner up 41, not bad from 47 lads. But some of the holes were totally different. Same with the prizes. I don’t like longest drive as out of 47 lads, only six really thought they had a chance. Ironically it was won by a lad who no one thought had a chance.but three others were 30-40 yards past but not on the fairway. 
Oddly enough I had never heard of it and it was suggested to me by lads who had played it and enjoyed it. Seems to work well.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 17, 2022)

Played Ormskirk today on a stag do, got put in a three ball with two pretty serious players (including the FiL) so decided to put a card in.

Apart from a nightmare holes 6-9 where I dropped 8 shots I played really well! Drove well and was deadly with the putter.

Really impressed with the course as well and will definitely be back.

Should be a 0.5 cut if my calcs are correct.


----------



## Harley-D (Jun 18, 2022)

Played the Springs today and was dissapointed. Trying to market itself as a "resort" course but having spent millions on off course facilities the course itself is lacking a) any signs telling you where the next t is, b) about 16 holes had no 150 markers, c) the rough, ie any part not considered fairway is not being managed at all. Wont be rushing back.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 18, 2022)

First day of the Club Champs today! Front nine was mediocre, punctuated with a triple bogey on the par 3 third after knifing it out of bounds from a bunker. Mediocre became a pipe dream on the 12th though. Sliced my approach miles right which put me in a ditch that has trees on the green-side of it. Took a drop far enough back to chip over, I thought - caught the tree and back into the same ditch. Took a drop and tried to punch through a gap - hit a tree and back into the ditch. Head fully gone now. This time I tried to go over but managed to go through by accident. Wrote down a 12 and the round and the competition was gone, along with my head. Couldn't play after that really. On the 15th I hooked a tee shot into the long long grass, couldn't find it and just NRed. Put me out of my misery. I actually parred the 18th in the end which was nice I suppose.

What a waste of a day. The company was decent though.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 18, 2022)

Stood on the 16th tee 10 over, finished triple, bogey, double. Signed for an 88. Still under handicap but should've been much better.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2022)

First round of the club champs today  blowing a gale, and to add to the enjoyment the green staff had chosen today to double cut and iron the greens🤣🤣 ..
Great decision! 

Hit it alright but was very tough into the wind, bogey golf for the first 7 apart from 4 which I birdied.  Putting was very tricky and missed 3 tap ins qith deceleration. Was going OK on the back 9 until 13 I stuck it close in 3 for a tap in then missed it as the wind just blew the ball off the putter and did the Same on 14th. 83 gross. Vey disappointed with my putting today. With that wind anything under 80 would be enough to qualify as long as you don't blow it tomorrow.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 18, 2022)

My game is gone, and has been for pretty much the whole year. Find small patches of something that resembles golf during rounds here and there, but overall it’s just, yeah - gone. It’s depressing.


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 18, 2022)

Another day, another terrible golf round. Sick and tired of how crap I’m playing just now, actually went and looked up the hard cap for WHS. I’m currently playing to a 15 standard while having an index of 5.8 (should go up tomorrow). 

Again, nothing redeeming from the round. Driving unpredictable, irons unpredictable, chipping gash and putting shocking. I’m more surprised when I hit a shot on target just now compared to off target.


----------



## Dingy (Jun 18, 2022)

Been playing well recently and starting to feel it was all coming together then I played in a medal today and if I said I was rank rotten I would be being far too kind to myself. Quite windy but even at that it's annoying. Even managed a couple of shanks. Stupid game.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 18, 2022)

... won 6&5 in a mixed pairs greensomes knockout. Giving the opposition 7 shots, we worried that it was going to be tough going. 3 up after 4, then all square after 7, we panicked a bit and gave ourselves a talking to. Then won 2 in a row which helped settle us down and take the turn 2 up. We'd even used some of my teeshots! 🤣
Then won 4 in a row and shook hands on 13th green. Happy days!
I managed to birdie the 18th for the third time in 3 rounds. Hopefully that's a pattern that continues! 😆
Next round sees us play a couple who beat us in the final of the winter pairs, on the 20th hole, having given them 6 shots. We did well that day, but not well enough. Time for revenge!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2022)

I took out one of our newer ladies to do a card for handicap, she said it is only 5 or 5 weeks since she started on our get in to golf program and wow, she is going to be very good if she keeps progressing how she started she was driving nearly as far as me and when she got it right was hitting good distances from the fairway too. 
We got stuck behind a sociaety so only did 9 so she needs another 9 for her handicap. She is just erratic at the moment but I worked out her first handicap should be around 34 which is amazing going after just a few weeks


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 18, 2022)

87 gross for a 66 nett, (=6)


----------



## Dando (Jun 18, 2022)

The fat hacker let the proper golfer out today.
7 over par with 5 birdies (1 should’ve been an eagle)

It’s not the longest course but I Don’t think I’ve ever hit the ball so well.

no 3 putts and a few up n downs 

I expect fatty will be back at Cooden on Friday


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2022)

Got wet....and it was breezy....
Quite difficult conditions as the course is still fiery after being baked yesterday. 
P,aged with everyone's "favourite " Mod....and handed him his arse
Starting on the back 9 he had a couple of blobs but a birdie that helped out 
I was steady all the way round..8 bogeys...79 shots, 36 points.
Definitely not unhappy after the last couple of weeks of dross and my back spasms earlier in the week.
Never really in trouble and my bunker play was pretty much on point.
Fragger lagged behind.....quite a bit behind to be fair...

Dropped a really good score off my 20 and I'm going up a bit and will be getting 9 shots from tomorrow  - an indication of how poorly I've been playing recently
Hopefully a  order has been turned.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			The fat hacker let the proper golfer out today.
7 over par with 5 birdies (1 should’ve been an eagle)

It’s not the longest course but I Don’t think I’ve ever hit the ball so well.

no 3 putts and a few up n downs

I expect fatty will be back at Cooden on Friday
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think Baz was playing Friday? 😜


----------



## Dando (Jun 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I didn't think Baz was playing Friday? 😜
		
Click to expand...

you’re a bitch


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 18, 2022)

The first of our two big comps today - the 36 hole handicap event. (The biggie, the de facto club championship off scratch, comes later). Played pretty well for me, and came in with a nett level par 69 for both rounds. Was leader in the clubhouse when I came in, about 1/3 of the way through, but sadly, only ended up 4th. Pretty pleased with myself for getting in two steady rounds, as, due to consistency issues,  this event is normally dominated by low handicappers. Ah well, at least a decent snip on the handicap is due ...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2022)

Despite NRing in the 1st round yesterday, I still turned up for the 2nd round today - get straight back on the horse and right some wrongs I guess. 7:52am tee time which was absolutely not the one, but only myself to blame, if I'd have played some golf yesterday I'd have got a reasonable time. 😆

One of our three ball didn't turn up as apparently she forgot her locker key and couldn't get her clubs out in time, so just played as a two with this other feller, and with an empty course in front of us we played the front nine ridiculously quickly, about an hour and 15-20 mins. I played so much better than yesterday it was chalk and cheese. The SI1 12th which I clocked a 12 on yesterday - parred it this time, so there's an eight shot improvement already, haha. We started on the 10th, so as we raced round we got to the 1st and the last three groups were still waiting to tee off so we had a good 20+ minute wait then.

I carried on playing decent on the second (front) nine, unfortunately I made an arse of the par 3 3rd like I do every week, had to take 3 of the tee and made a 6. Also made an arse of the par 3 6th though as I completely fatted my tee shot and had to pitch it on from 75 yards, so made a 5 there as well. Finished by parring the two par 5s so that was a nice way to end. Shot 85 for a net 71 (3 over). Just those two par 3s that stopped me getting a really good score, but I just felt so relieved that I actually played well. I putted well all day but genuinely had five putts that finished a couple of centimetres from the hole, so if a couple of them had dropped, again, could have been a good score.

Will be rounded down one to +2 for handicap record, not amazing but it might become a counting round at some stage, I'm not sure. Won't be enough to stop me going up for now though, I already went to 15.0 after yesterday's, and there's another counting one dropping off today. Might as well forget about handicap again for now.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 19, 2022)

Stableford comp today, hit the ball pretty well and “only” put myself in trouble twice. One resulted in a drop shot leading to a double on a par 3. The other was on a par 4, pulled my second shot into the bushes and couldn’t find it. I didn’t play a provisional, so just blobbed the hole.

Played the 17 holes i finished in +6, with the blob added it will give me a +9 for handicap purposes so should be a good cut coming in the morning and down to 13.8 I think.

Still on for scratch by the end of the year 😂


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jun 19, 2022)

Played awfully today. I had a lesson a couple of weeks ago where I was striking it nicely, I've been asked to change a few things and it's just knocked me a step back (hopefully to go 2 steps forward). I felt like every single swing was today was different and it showed, was knocking it all over the place. I guess to focus on positives:
+ve: I hit 3 consecutive up and downs with controlled chips doing most of the work, very satisfying when you execute what you have in your head
+ve: the scores from the best 9 of the 18 holes (not sequential) was +4 gross

Negatives
-ve: the scores from the worst 9 of the 18 holes (not sequential) was, embarrassingly, +26 gross. 
-ve: most of the shots were lost driving, back to a lesson and range session to focus on it I guess. 

I'll try and take positives from the few good things rather than dwell on negatives


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 19, 2022)

My golf is regressing at a rapid rate. Really disheartening. All went to shit when I went for lessons.


----------



## Jensen (Jun 19, 2022)

GGTTH said:



			My golf is regressing at a rapid rate. Really disheartening. All went to shit when I went for lessons.
		
Click to expand...

That happens. 2 steps back to go 1 forward


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 19, 2022)

Jensen said:



			That happens. 2 steps back to go 1 forward
		
Click to expand...

When does the forward part start? As it's been a while now


----------



## Newnsy (Jun 19, 2022)

Played in the monthly medal today, after a bunch of rubbish rounds broke 80 for the first time for a net 69 got second on count back. 
The handicap cut means I’ve hit my first  goal of the season, get low enough to enter club champs 😀😀😀


----------



## Wilson (Jun 19, 2022)

If I could eliminate the double bogies, and hole a couple more birdie putts, I could shoot a low one. It was another counting score, and the handicap will drop a bit.


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 19, 2022)

Played in a 2 man Texas scramble, we got 45 points which I thought was decent. No where near getting in the prizes.51 points won.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 20, 2022)

Saturday morning -

Terrible start, triple followed by a double and it rarely got much better! Kept grafting and finished up with an 87 gross, not too bad for a "bad day"

Sunday morning - 

Lovely round, only 3 over for the back 9. Gross 80, 41 points and a nice little handicap cut overnight to bring me into the 14's for the first time!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2022)

4 holes killed me today..all in a row from 9 to 12.
9. As good a drive as you can get..over the marker post with a hint of fade to counter the right to left slope
I've hit that drive dozens of times, into and with the wnd, across too..I know where that drive finishes..
We get there and a couple playing in a mixed comp were walking away from our fairway - she had driven onto our hole and was playing back onto theirs .
My ball....? Nowhere.  There's nowhere to lose it, the rough is 1 inch high. One of them must have picked it up but they'd already gone and we couldn't prove it..Blob
10. A pulled iron into the green drifts left, pitches on a left to right slope, kicks left into the bushes..found it but couldn't score..Blob
11. Decent drive, approach pitches on a sprinkler head and pings into the bushes..see above...Blob
12. Par 5 into the wind. Decent drive, decent 2nd, slightly pulled 3rd and, once again,  kicks left into deep rough. So buried i had to hack it out and it flew the green into more deep stuff. Another hack just got out but still in 2nd cut..chip on and the double bogey putt lips out...Blob
4 on the bounce, can't remember  ever having done that before, without any of it really being down to poor play....
28 points on the other holes  - bang on handicap
For 4 holes the Golfing Gods were dumping on me from a great height
You know what? 
They can kiss my arse...


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jun 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			4 holes killed me today..all in a row from 9 to 12.
9. As good a drive as you can get..over the marker post with a hint of fade to counter the right to left slope
I've hit that drive dozens of times, into and with the wnd, across too..I know where that drive finishes..
We get there and a couple playing in a mixed comp were walking away from our fairway - she had driven onto our hole and was playing back onto theirs .
My ball....? Nowhere.  There's nowhere to lose it, the rough is 1 inch high. One of them must have picked it up but they'd already gone and we couldn't prove it..Blob
10. A pulled iron into the green drifts left, pitches on a left to right slope, kicks left into the bushes..found it but couldn't score..Blob
11. Decent drive, approach pitches on a sprinkler head and pings into the bushes..see above...Blob
12. Par 5 into the wind. Decent drive, decent 2nd, slightly pulled 3rd and, once again,  kicks left into deep rough. So buried i had to hack it out and it flew the green into more deep stuff. Another hack just got out but still in 2nd cut..chip on and the double bogey putt lips out...Blob
4 on the bounce, can't remember  ever having done that before, without any of it really being down to poor play....
28 points on the other holes  - bang on handicap
For 4 holes the Golfing Gods were dumping on me from a great height
You know what?
They can kiss my arse...

Click to expand...

That's just one of those days, when you know it's a bad day to go out on the course


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2022)

Steve Wilkes said:



			That's just one of those days, when you know it's a bad day to go out on the course
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely Steve...but just those 4 bloody holes....everything else was going well....😖


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 20, 2022)

Went out tonight with a bit more determination and focus to find a bit of form. Played a full 18 medal style on my own to try and concentrate and focus a bit more. Much better than yesterday.

Round in 88, whilst not great by any means, is much better than my last few rounds. Hopefully finding an upward curve again.

Driving is absolutely garbage just now. It's really costing me shots. Wondering if I need to put the old driver back in the bag... Arccos has me losing 3 strokes per round (over last 5 round avg) vs a  17 handicapper
Approach play I'm losing 0.5 strokes per round. Short game I'm gaining 0.2 and putting I'm gaining 1.5. 

Approach play has always been my biggest issue but now I can't even find fairways off the tee and it's pretty concerning to be honest as driving was always one of my good points.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 20, 2022)

Seniors pairs match play knockout this evening.  As my PP has covid and we couldn’t find another suitable date I was on my own.  All three of us had similar handicaps (18 to 21 off 90%).

Managed to go 2up after 4, back to all square after 6 and then went behind on 8.  Won the par 3 9th by holing a lob wedge over a bunker, with one of them just 10ft away from their tee shot.  Never more than one in it after that and all square on the 18th tee.  I scored a 6 on the par 5 last and was beaten by a par 5.  Pleased that I had managed to take the match so far and the OPs admitted that they were very worried over the last few holes.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 21, 2022)

Just a follow up from Sundays round. Cut down to 13.9 from 14.5.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2022)

I played 9 holes today, marking a card for a new member, I parred the first 2 holes but then went out of bounds on 3 and had a triple bogey, I then went bogey, par birdie par birdie birdie so finished just 1 over for the nine.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 21, 2022)

Excellent front 9 and dreadful back 9 today 

Some visitors in front of us, 2 of them wearing knee length socks. Looked like a couple of knobheads dressing like that


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 21, 2022)

Third round of the Club Challenge (the summer matchplay knockouts). Oppo was a guy I know reasonably well but who I haven't played with in ages. Had to give him 5 shots. Played pretty steady with - for me - some great iron shots. Level after 5 holes then won 6,7 & 8. Lost nine, then won 11,12,13 & 14 to win 6&4. Then played rubbish for the the final 4 holes - but who cares if the match is in the bag.  Pretty pleased, as it was the 3rd nett level par round in sucession - even more so as my handicap had gone down by one stroke over the weekend.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 21, 2022)

Complete and utter rammel.


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Just a follow up from Sundays round. Cut down to 13.9 from 14.5.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, still too high though! 😉


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 21, 2022)

Played on Saturday afternoon after a late change of plans. Started bogey, double, bogey but then went par, birdie, par, birdie, par and finished 3 over after 9. 

Played some decent stuff on the back 9 and stood on the 18th tee I knew I needed a par to shoot 79 for the first time ever at Leighton Buzzard. Unfortunately I pushed my tee shot immediately right into the trees and ended up with a 6, but I'm really happy with the round and the way I played.


----------



## Backache (Jun 21, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Complete and utter rammel.
		
Click to expand...

You probably  played better than me then if it was just Rammel.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 21, 2022)

had an Eagle on the 3rd today, 3h then 52" wedge,


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 21, 2022)

IainP said:



			Nice, still too high though! 😉
		
Click to expand...

I’m working on it


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 21, 2022)

Despite myself shooting two under handicap with one blow up hole, my partner and i still managed to find ourselves 4 down with 4 to play. Managed to take it to the 17 to keep it to a respectable 2 and 1 loss but it was one of them nights where our best just wasn't good enough!


----------



## RRidges (Jun 22, 2022)

Still far too hot at nearly 100F to play today and thunderstorms forecast, so dangerous. Likely to a little cooler later in the week but still steamy. Time to investigate some of the other sights of Kansas City. I'm told everything's still up to date!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 22, 2022)

1st round of the county seniors at Remedy later today. Have been playing well recently so hopefully I can have a good round and make the cut for tomorrow.


----------



## AAC (Jun 22, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			1st round of the county seniors at Remedy later today. Have been playing well recently so hopefully I can have a good round and make the cut for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Play well, never played Remedy Oaks but hear its a good course.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 22, 2022)

Played yesterday at Cuddington.  Good course in really excellent condition, with a great clubhouse.  However …  they didn’t do a yardage book, which meant that there were areas of the course where it was not possible to check if danger lurked; e.g. on the third tee, where one drives downhill through a gap, it is not possible to see much at all.  Also, there was minimal signage which meant that, without a course map in a yardage book, finding the next tee was a bit hit and miss.  Shame, because it rather let the course down.  Are there any members on here?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Played yesterday at Cuddington.  Good course in really excellent condition, with a great clubhouse.  However …  they didn’t do a yardage book, which meant that there were areas of the course where it was not possible to check if danger lurked; e.g. on the third tee, where one drives downhill through a gap, it is not possible to see much at all.  Also, there was minimal signage which meant that, without a course map in a yardage book, finding the next tee was a bit hit and miss.  Shame, because it rather let the course down.  Are there any members on here?
		
Click to expand...

Blueinmunich is your man.
Its a nice course isn't it....


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2022)

Usual Wednesday bash with CVG....decent round of 81, 1 over handicap for 35 points..
Just too many bogeys..kept a double off but the greens are so tricky at this time of year that you need to get very close with your approach/chip/first putt to have a realistic chance.
Handicap sliced by......0.1
But for a sloppy bogey on the last it could have been a bit more...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 22, 2022)

Played my first 18 holes since my wrist surgery five weeks ago.
Shot seven over for a level par.
Absolutely delighted, was expecting a horror show.
Shattered today feel like I have just done a pre season training session.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 22, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Blueinmunich is your man.
Its a nice course isn't it....

Click to expand...

Yes, I enjoyed it … even though I lost my match 2 down 🙄


----------



## Crow (Jun 22, 2022)

Played a mixed Stableford team comp today, 2 men and 1 lady, best 2 scores to count on each hole.

I started poorly with a couple of doubles for 1 point on each but steadied after that to contribute 17 to the team total on the front nine.
I made my best score ever at Kilworth on the back nine of level par gross for 25 points , if only it had been a qualifier....

Shot of the day was with a MacGregor VIP 3 wood that I was given on Wednesday, from the first cut, 215 yards out and put it to 12 feet, missed the birdie though 

Unfortunately my team mates didn't have their best games with them and we scored 75 points.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 22, 2022)

Welsh Seniors Open at The Glamorganshire, 2 bad mistakes cost me 5 shots for a 10 over 🤔 so need to go low to make cut tomorrow 😀


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 22, 2022)

Work society match play, 2nd round. Giving 7 shots to my opponent I needed to be at my best and whilst it wasn't my A game today, I managed to win the 17th and 18th to win 1 up, on to the semi final.


----------



## IanM (Jun 22, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Welsh Seniors Open at The Glamorganshire, 2 bad mistakes cost me 5 shots for a 10 over 🤔 so need to go low to make cut tomorrow 😀
		
Click to expand...

One of my mates had a 'mare there today,  he shot an 84.  🤒

Rest of us went to Ross on Wye and had a gun day out!


----------



## 4LEX (Jun 22, 2022)

Been struggling with a shoulder injury that needs steroid injections, rest and rehab but powering on through the summer foolishly. Played Swinley and West Hill last week, two average rounds in the mid 70's. Took a rest and shot -1 on Monday through 9 and yesterday shot level par for 18. A lot of run on the ball and not the greatest golf but hopeful of giving myself a chance in the Club Championship soon


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 23, 2022)

Played last night and the awful golf continued at first. Was out in 48  and was so tempted to just walk off. Decided to use the back 9 to try out some changes and hit 6/7 fairways and 8/9 greens to come back in 38. The green I missed was a 190 yard par 3 that I left on the front fringe to a front pin and the fairway was because I ran through it on a dogleg right hole. The 3 shots I dropped were really careless, missed putts of 2, 3 and 4 feet. Had 3 birdie putts that shaved the side of the hole, really should have come back in level par at worse.

Maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jun 23, 2022)

Had a tee booked last night for 5.30 to play 18 with a friend.
I arrived super early as got out of work quick so tee'd off at 4 and squeezed in 8 holes on my own, glad I did as the 8th is a par 5 and I went driver, hybrid, putt, for my first eagle since I joined this course last April


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 23, 2022)

Seniors comp this morning and I came third out of 44 entrants with 38 points. Don't know what the £££ will be for third, but I got one of the four 2s that were scored - so that should be a little over a tenner in pro-shop credit for that. Kerching!
Oh, I was losing the best score off my record and so should be going up by 0.2.
Same again next week then, I hope.
If I do exactly the same score, I should come back down by 0.2.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 23, 2022)

Glorious at Silloth this morning, game is definitely heading in the right direction.
This is the 13th viewed from the back (Blue) tee, a very different hole than that played off the normal tee. 200 yard carry to the fairway into prevailing wind. That is the easy part on this hole without a single bunker....


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 23, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			1st round of the county seniors at Remedy later today. Have been playing well recently so hopefully I can have a good round and make the cut for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Had a shocker yesterday, 89. Much better today, 78 to finish 14th overall.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2022)

Didn't really enjoy today...not because I played poorly though..
For a change we thought we'd have a go at Foursomes format just to see what we could score..
I've never been a fan of the format and this morning cemented that opinion. 
We didn't play particularly well and didn't score well..
After 9 we decided to play the rest of the round normally...got the the 1st (our 10th) to find quite a queue..
As we'd played 9 we had priority and went after a 5 minutes wait or so....
There were many 2 balls in front of us, all buched together in a bottleneck that began on the 1st as , with no start times, groups tee off as soon as the previous group are out of range.
It toom us 25 minutes to play the first 2 holes and when we got to the 3rd there was a group walking off the tee and 2 groups waiting.
I looked a t CVG, he looked at me and we both said Breakfast...and was,Ed in..
I feel like I've played about 6 holes....very underwhelming and unsatisfactory day on the course......


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 24, 2022)

Played in a corporate Scramble at Forest Pines yesterday, all funds going to the host company's charity which this year is MIND.

We (my work colleague and I) played reasonably well, not quite backed up by our playing partners, but an enjoyable day on the course. I'm never convinced with the handicapping on these type of events, too many 'casual' golfers with strange handicaps, but it's a charity event so no real beef, playing our last hole a guy on the adjacent fairway asked how we were doing, we replied "a few under", he said "if we par this we will be 20 under with a gross 80" , it was won with a 57.4 nett by a two ball .........at least the '20 under' score didn't win


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2022)

Played in our seniors Stableford winners from last year competition.
Only a small filed of 9 players but I played okay for 38 points.

There were three of us tied for the lead on 38 but my back nine of 20 was good enough to win on count-back. 
A small handicap cut should be coming too!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2022)

Attaboy Crow Person


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 24, 2022)

Absolute train crash on 3 holes for the front 9 with a 46 and then cam home in 32 one under par for a tournament +18 and missing cut by 5.
Poor bunker play cost me at least 7 shots so off to see new Pro tomorrow 😅


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Third day on the trot after two days at the county seniors. Today was 4somes KO at my home club. Me and my pal were giving 11 shots. We were 1 under gross after 11 holes and 5 up. We then lost the next two holes as we both hit a bad tee shot on our respective hole. We then won 14 and 15 to win 5/3.😁


----------



## GG26 (Jun 24, 2022)

Had our Foresomes Medal board comp this evening, shotgun start.  

Started poorly with 6, 6, 7 (pars 4, 4 & 3), to leave us nett five over after just three holes.  Handicaps 23 & 28.  I said to my PP let’s try and keep it to +5 (nett 76) by the end of the round as something to aim at.  We then managed a par and birdie to put us back on track and from then on played good consistent golf whilst avoiding trouble.  

By the end we had turned it completely around and ended up with a nett 66 (par 71) and won the competition!  I still can’t quite believe it after that start.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 24, 2022)

played in a team match today at North Manchester,  I was giving 8 shots, my opponent started like a train, she was level par after 6 holes and 5 up, she went 6 up before I started chipping her back and got back to 3 down before she had another couple of pars, one with a shot to go dormy 4 and although  I won the 15th it was all over on the 16th green. 
we worked out she would have scored 23 points on the front nine and had 37 after 16, so although I was disappointed to lose I would have struggled even if I had been at my best.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 25, 2022)

Played in the other club knockout last night in very windy conditions.

Played ok apart from my putting being horrible. Thankfully my game tee to green was good enough for a 3 and 2 win.

The guy I was playing didn’t play his best on the front 9 so I had a comfortable lead going into the back 9. Which was lucky as he started holing putts from everywhere.


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2022)

Played twice this weekend  on away course for 37 and 35 points respectively 
First time playing with a handicap (just) less than a shot a hole (17)
Par'd my favourite hole on the island both days, happy bunny 😁


----------



## Crow (Jun 25, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Had our Foresomes Medal board comp this evening, shotgun start. 

Started poorly with 6, 6, 7 (pars 4, 4 & 3), to leave us nett five over after just three holes.  Handicaps 23 & 28.  I said to my PP let’s try and keep it to +5 (nett 76) by the end of the round as something to aim at.  We then managed a par and birdie to put us back on track and from then on played good consistent golf whilst avoiding trouble. 

By the end we had turned it completely around and ended up with a nett 66 (par 71) and won the competition!  I still can’t quite believe it after that start.
		
Click to expand...

That's great!
So easy to drop your head after a poor start but instead it sounds like it strengthened your resolve.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 25, 2022)

It is our scratch matchplay competition this weekend. Top 16 from Club Champs and always a great event.

I have been ill from Thursday and there was 3 withdrawals yesterday, so I braved it and went out to play, despite feeling rough.

I bought a Lucozade at the turn. It tasted bizarre, and I immediately thought… Covid!
Turns out yes indeed, I have Covid. Tested positive upon returning home.

Golf is hard anyway. Let alone when you’re a 4 handicapper playing a scratch match vs a scratch player. Hindhead is hilly as f**k and a tough walk. Add Covid into the mix… and losing 3&2 is no major embarrassment.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 25, 2022)

Just back from Bolton Old Links playing in their festival betterball medal.

Loved the course, greens were absolute lightning and comfortably the quickest I've ever played.

My partner and i dovetailed nicely for a net -4 on the front 9 before a couple of horror holes on the back nine left us with a 67 (-5).

Will definitely be back though. Feel like its a course you have to know to score well on.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 25, 2022)

Got back last night from 4 nights on the lash in Spain. 

Woke up this morning with a sore throat and sore neck, both a result of dozing off on the plane. Did a test, negative, so went to play this morning. Shouldn’t have bothered. Played well front 9 for 17 points without making a putt. Back 9 was a total car crash. Driving went to pot, 3 blobs as a result, and another 2 bad holes as a result of dreadful hybrid shots. 

Ended up with 26 points, should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2022)

After last week's debacle in the Club Champs I just fancied a knockabout off the yellows today, and my mates agreed. One of them just coming back from shoulder surgery so it was always going to be that for him anyway. Started on the 13th, and hit a huge drive with the wind behind and the fairways dried out - I was further up than I've ever been before. Should've birdied but lipped out. And that was the story of the whole day really. Played well in some pretty fierce breeze at times, but my putting was rubbish. Made five pars, only two doubles, for a very sensible and dull 83 for 36 points. If I could have putted at all it would have been an 80 but there it is. 

I was delighted to see my mate play well and score 86 in his first full round back. He said he felt like he was hitting a shortened swing but it was barely an inch or two shorter than his normal swing. He'd slowed it down a tad but that actually took out some of the spin he normally gets which helped him I think. I told him he should try and keep playing this way! My other mate scored 96 for 36 points so we all did well and had a good day. 

I was using the new TM Tour Response ball for the first time too and it seemed really good. Good distance off the tee and felt pretty good on chips as well.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 26, 2022)

Played yesterday in the Pro-shop stableford comp. Have brought the HI down recently so was hoping for a steady round to help keep it there. Kept nearly all my drives in decent territory, and hit some lovely irons. Putting good too. Ended up with an 85 (nett 67 and 38 points). Another 0.5 off the index, and officially now at my lowest index ever. Hooray!! Onwards & downward ...


----------



## louise_a (Jun 26, 2022)

interclub mixed foursomes knockout yesterday, playing with the captain, It didnt start well with me having to play 3 off the white tee on the first after a big hook intothe trees. It set a pattern and i spent a lot of time in the trees. I also had to play 3 off the whites on our longest hole where the whites are 130yds further back than the reds. We lost 5&3  15 holes and not a single par between us.  the team lost too


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2022)

Went to a pitch & putt with the wife today, Metro Centre in Hendon. Hole lengths between 70 and 130. After half an hour we'd only managed two holes, held up by a SIX ball who all appeared to be sharing the one bag of clubs. I know it's pitch & putt but Christ, that's ridiculous. I shouted to ask if we can play through but they probably didn't even know what that means, they just blanked us, so we skipped the 4th and went to the 5th to get ahead of them. The greens were really tiny and immediately around them was quite long grass which made it trickier than it should have been in my opinion. 😆 I got a birdie and only two pars, plus two annoying doubles. Wife hit some nice shots so she was pretty happy. We scored 30 and 41 respectively for our 8 holes. Weather was nice. 👍🏻


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2022)

Captain's Weekend yesterday and today
4BBB.
We played this afternoon and the wind made it very tough..greens had been cut and ironed yesterday and again this morning and winds were gusting 30mph..
A couple of 43 pointers came in yesterday, nothing totally outlandish and it was much the same today.
Looks like a 44 today has won it.
We ( me and him) finished with 38 to be in the top 1/3 ..fairly respectable I thought..
Pretty steady, a brace of 19 pointers..


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2022)

Went to the course for a friendly knock but my PP said he'd entered the Extra Medal, which is just a casual comp, so I said I'd enter to to keep him company.

It was pretty windy and my PP checked the scores already in and there were only 7 who'd bothered to enter and of them a nett 79 was leading. 

I scored net 75 and so am currently the clubhouse leader, it's nearly 8pm now so unlikely to be any more latecomers but knowing my luck.....


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2022)

Just had a nice evening 9 holes.

40 swipes which was disappointing as I played better than that.

Got another 9 booked for Wednesday lunch time


----------



## louise_a (Jun 26, 2022)

Its was our ladies 36 hole championship, I have to say I played very well, 82 gross for the morning round, 83 for the afternoon. It wasn't without out faults 6 3 putts over the 2 rounds and one of 2 other errors but all in all I was very please with how I played and I did end up as champion,


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 26, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Its was our ladies 36 hole championship, I have to say I played very well, 82 gross for the morning round, 83 for the afternoon. It wasn't without out faults 6 3 putts over the 2 rounds and one of 2 other errors but all in all I was very please with how I played and I did end up as champion,
		
Click to expand...

Very well done Louise !  I bet you feel quite chuffed?


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Its was our ladies 36 hole championship, I have to say I played very well, 82 gross for the morning round, 83 for the afternoon. It wasn't without out faults 6 3 putts over the 2 rounds and one of 2 other errors but all in all I was very please with how I played and I did end up as champion,
		
Click to expand...

That's great, well played Louise!


----------



## Bratty (Jun 26, 2022)

... got revenge on the couple that knocked us out of the summer greensomes mixed pairs last year. We gave them 11 shots that time and took them to 20th hole, having been 3 down twice and 2 down standing on 17.
Today, we gave them 9 shots, but my partner and I putted like Gods and we were 3 up (and level gross) at the turn.
Went 4 up (and still level gross) after 11th and then, for whatever reason, I couldn't hit a bl**dy thing. At all! Plus they had 4 shot holes.
We ended up all square after 18 (🤦🏻‍♂️) so extra holes for the second year running! Halved the 19th in par, halved the 20th in par (they had a shot), and on to 21st hole, uphill par 5. After a pair of poor drives, Debbie had left me 165 uphill into a 2 club wind. I hit a lovely 4 iron to 12 foot and that was that!
Great match, but she and I have agreed never to let a 4 shot lead slip again!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2022)

Only two (both members) out of 80 competitors in our main singles open strokeplay completion played to or better than their handicaps…and the field was comprised in the main (90%) of players with single figure or better handicaps.  I must ask what was so tough.


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 27, 2022)

Played Saturday and once again had a shocker of a score. Got to the point now where I should stop calling them shockers since I seem to be shooting this score every time I go out just now.

This round was different though in that on the front 9 I felt I only hit 1 bad shot yet was +7 at the turn. Just a combination of things like 3 3 putts (all misses had the ball bobble and jump offline), landing an approach short to a front pin that bounced about 8 foot in the air and ran all the way to the back and left me with a 30 yard putt etc. I was hopeful going into the back 9 that my luck would change and if I kept hitting the ball ok something would happen.

On the 10th I hit my drive into the semi rough between the 10th and 7th holes. This is only about 1.5 inches tall, it's not like it's ankle, knee or waist high, it's just general first cut type of rough, I'd missed the fairway by about 10 yards. All 3 of us looked for it and couldn't find it. By this point the guys behind were on the tee so I just blobbed the hole. Head was gone after that, I ended up with 27 points.

On a sour, moaning note the greens at my place just now are the worst I've seen them in my 6 years here. Bare, patchy, bobbly and rock hard. Some of the rough area that are normally ankle/knee high are currently waist high and the first cut is just so thick. I nearly ran over the top of my ball on one hole were I missed the fairway by 2 yards as I couldn't see it from 5 feet away, I literally had to be on top of it to see it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 27, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Played Saturday and once again had a shocker of a score. Got to the point now where I should stop calling them shockers since I seem to be shooting this score every time I go out just now.

This round was different though in that on the front 9 I felt I only hit 1 bad shot yet was +7 at the turn. Just a combination of things like 3 3 putts (all misses had the ball bobble and jump offline), landing an approach short to a front pin that bounced about 8 foot in the air and ran all the way to the back and left me with a 30 yard putt etc. I was hopeful going into the back 9 that my luck would change and if I kept hitting the ball ok something would happen.

On the 10th I hit my drive into the semi rough between the 10th and 7th holes. This is only about 1.5 inches tall, it's not like it's ankle, knee or waist high, it's just general first cut type of rough, I'd missed the fairway by about 10 yards. All 3 of us looked for it and couldn't find it. By this point the guys behind were on the tee so I just blobbed the hole. Head was gone after that, I ended up with 27 points.

*On a sour, moaning note the greens at my place just now are the worst I've seen them in my 6 years here. Bare, patchy, bobbly and rock hard. Some of the rough area that are normally ankle/knee high are currently waist high and the first cut is just so thick. I nearly ran over the top of my ball on one hole were I missed the fairway by 2 yards as I couldn't see it from 5 feet away, I literally had to be on top of it to see it.*

Click to expand...

I lost two balls on Saturday from drives. Both went slightly right of where they were meant to go, but were on a pretty straight trajectory, not wild slices by any means. I expected to find them easily enough, but never found either. The rough is very penal at the moment. I think it's the result of a freaky spring - there has been massive growth everywhere, I've never seen the plants and bushes in my garden so big, same for where we go dog walking. But they do need to actively address it.

As for the greens, you are right, they are rock hard. I've been taking a club less on approach shots, but the number which land short then run all the way to or even off the back is very frustrating. I assume they are watering regularly, but haven't seen any evidence of it.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 27, 2022)

85 in very blustery/windy conditions was a good round. 

I play off 12 so very happy to see my strokes gained driving was as down to scratch. 😃

Not far off breaking 80. Then I can retire, 😁


----------



## GG26 (Jun 27, 2022)

Seniors open at Sherwood Forest this morning.  I’ve played it once before and this just confirmed what a lovely course it is.  It is tough and the greens were very quick and took some getting used to.

I don’t believe that I’ve found so many bunkers in one round before and after a slow start was very happy with 18pts on the front nine.  Unfortunately, didn’t keep that going on the back as a number of heavy downpours arrived and ended up with 28.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2022)

Beaten by Silloth today. Three of us. Top score was 22 points and that wasn't me. But what an amazing course. Greens to die for.  You really need a guide with you to stand a chance to get a score.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2022)

Also, I'm  dreading my new h c calculation


----------



## louise_a (Jun 27, 2022)

I played at Manchester GC my favourite local course, I struggled on the greens, maybe a round too far after 6 rounds in 5 days, my concentration was a bit out.


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 28, 2022)

Played Saturday and Sunday both comps and got handicap cut on both now at 4.4.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 28, 2022)

Played in our seniors comp today off the whites (29 points @ 95%, but would have got 31 with 100%). Tee to green was OK, but out of the blue recently my putting has gone from average to 🤮🤮.  I doubt if I would have done any worse today putting with the head of the putter in my hand and hitting the ball with the grip.  I can recall six 3 putts … may have been more.  Woeful!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Like a classic western.
Good Bad and the Ugly.
on our 13th I skied a drive which just reached the fairway. 265 yds to the green. The fourball in front were on the green. I thought there’s no chance I will be near them. 260 yards I hit it, wind assisted. Ended up 3 yds off the front edge. That one shot is why I go back.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jun 28, 2022)

Had the pleasure of playing West Hill GC on twilight this evening. Shot 98 and 37 points which for a hacker like me I am delighted with. Initial aim was to keep it under 100 and after the first 2-3 holes I wondered if that would be possible, the greens were lightning fast and the undulations were like nothing I've played so far in my (very) short golfing life. Drove terribly but long iron and approach play, was really on point finding only 1 bunker all round, and putting did improve. 

As a venue, what a great place to play golf, not a blade of grass out of place and a really friendly reception before, during and after our round from the members.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

Went down my club for a quick back nine, wife came with me but only hit a few balls and walked the rest. I started off pretty awfully, largely I think because I did zero warm-up at all. Got an 8 on the 12th with two drops, sandwiched by three-putt bogeys on 11th & 13th. Double bogey on the 15th (long par 3) after missing the green about 35 yards right. Improved after that though and finished bogey, par, birdie for 42 blows/17 points. Hit nice pitches on the last two and struck some decent irons from about the 13th onwards, just annoyed that the putting was crap again.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 29, 2022)

County-wide seniors nett comp at an away course today.
100 entrants and I finished 9th place overall. 4th place in my 60-64 age-group.
Just out of the prizes and looks like 0.2 off the HI as I merely played to my handicap.
Enjoyed the day.


----------



## AliMc (Jun 29, 2022)

A late arranged knock at Dunbar with my mate, kept a gp score, 3 putted the last for a 1 over 72, looking at a 0.8 cut to hi, ouch 😳


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jun 29, 2022)

Played Hoe Bridge tonight with a mate, 31 points so a bit of a come down both in terms of standard of play and standard of course compared to yesterday's experience at West Hill! Was fine for a pay and play course to be honest and there is quite a bit of variety compared to a straight up and down course. Didn't play well though!


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 29, 2022)

Latest round of club knockout comp. Both off 15 so a scratch match. I was 1 under my handicap after 9 and 1 down. 

Managed to win the 18th hole to take it to a playoff, at which point I was 2 under my handicap. 

My 2nd was in the greenside bunker and he hit a miraculous 3rd to give himself a really good look at par. Couldn't get inside his ball and just missed my par putt which he duly made. 

Gutted to lose but at least it wasn't due to a poor performance.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 29, 2022)

Regular weekly get together with a few mates after work for nine holes. Hit it the best I have done in ages - one bogey, one birdie and pars at the rest for a steady knock. But for a three stab it would have been better, too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2022)

Had a lovely late afternoon early evening 18.  Played 8 by myself playing two balls then invited by two ball in front to join them - member I know and his guest.  They continued to play their little match and I tagged along…very enjoyable as I played well, dropping only 3 shots in the 10 holes I played with them.  And at last I am hitting decent high fading drives and hybrids - halle-bleedin-ljah...

But a curious thing happened on our 16th.  2nd shot just ran off back of green onto low bank covered in light rough - but tricky little chip back to a flag maybe 15ft away.  I got it wrong.  The ball popped almost straight up in the air, and as it dropped it collided with the club head following through and it was lobbed forward onto the green, finishing a foot away.  Tap in for a par.

And yes, I am aware that these days there is no penalty for a clearly accidental double hit (is there a pen for deliberate one?) but it was weird how the ball dropped almost in slow motion and I hit it again towards the hole - and that was ok…I think.


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 30, 2022)

Played last night in the midweek sweep. Was a really nice night with the odd shower thrown in but virtually no wind. Overall I was very happy with how I played and I finally put a round together after weeks of garbage.

Was +2 after 8 then had a bit of a wobble and was +5 for the next 4 holes before steadying and finishing +1 for the final 6. So 78, for a differential of 5.6 which was needed as I had an 80 drop off and next 2 to drop off are both 77's.

Felt I hit the ball well and didn't really hole anything of significance. Missed a 6 footer and a 10 footer for 2's which was my only annoyance of the night. Wouldn't have minded holing one of them to get my entry money back.

Watched a video the other day by the golf Chuckle Brothers on YouTube (me and my golf) about how feel isn't real with the driver and swinging at what feels like 50/60/70/80% actually doesn't lose a great deal of distance so tried that. Driver was under control again for the first time in a while (only 1 bad drive on 16 that I had to chop out of some trees) and with the fast and firm fairways I barely lost any yardage at all. Gave me something to think about.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Watched a video the other day by the golf Chuckle Brothers on YouTube (me and my golf) about how feel isn't real with the driver and swinging at what feels like 50/60/70/80% actually doesn't lose a great deal of distance so tried that. Driver was under control again for the first time in a while (only 1 bad drive on 16 that I had to chop out of some trees) and with the fast and firm fairways I barely lost any yardage at all. Gave me something to think about.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't watched that video yet but I saw it pop up. It is funny, my mate has just come back from a shoulder operation and had his first 'proper' round last weekend. He told us he could only do gentle half swings but he was going to try and get round. His 'gentle half swing' with the driver was only about 2 inches off the full backswing he normally makes, and he still got it out there as far as me (usually would outdrive me by 10-15 yards on a good one). I told him and he was surprised, he honestly felt like he was doing half a swing, haha.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2022)

Played with the boys on Wednesday, hit it pretty well, with a couple of monster drives, thanks to a little tip ive been practicing of late. Was caddying for some Americans a few weeks ago ond one guy had a very short swing, but absolutely crushed the ball, was much longer than his PP, who all had good swings. He saw me watching and said I know what you are thinking! Turner out he was a former top American tennis player, and his downswing was a tennis forhand smash. He created a lot of lag and some impressive distance.  Been trying it of late and it really does work, carried the fairway bunkers on 10, which I've not capable of unless it's downwind, put it past the fairway bunker on 13, which is 270 to carry and never get Anywhere near, not that I carried it but a drive of over 270 into a bit of a breeze.  Also carried the fairway bunkers on 18, which left me a mid iron into the green, without any wind assistance.


----------



## Depreston (Jun 30, 2022)

Absolute mad round

6 holeable birdie chances but also 5 1 pointers and 2 blobs leaving me with 34 points

Driver misbehaved on 4 holes and cost me big time

4 pulled drives into the cack


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 30, 2022)

How's this for a crazy card? - 

3 blobs
4 1 pointers
2 2 pointers
9 3 pointers

35 points in total. 

Played really well for the majority of the round, 19 points on the front 9 without making a putt of any note, but had a dreadful run of 3 blobs in 4 holes after the turn, not helped by putting it in the ditch on 10 and 13. Then from nowhere, the putter started working and finished with 4 net birdies in a row.

Talk about inconsistent! A definite case of "what could have been" today.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jun 30, 2022)

Played my first match today that needed extra holes. Playing a 4BBB and was 1 down playing the 18th, however both opponents waged to hit their tee shots OOB. On the 3rd extra hole I had a 6 footer slightly uphill for the match, and then missed right!. Finally on the 6 extra hole (par 5) my PP was on the green in 3 and with the opponents duffing a few shots, they conceded. Was a 5 hour 30 minute round.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 30, 2022)

Just back from a roubd with the boss. Gave him six shots and he squared it off on the 18th after my garmin lagged and I hit a 5 iron into a flag that was only 150 yards away, watched it sail over the green and checked my watch and it had caught up to tell me the front of the green was only 144 yards away 🤦‍♂️.

So so round, driver and irons were hot and cold. Wedges were the best they've been all year, no doubt helped by the more receptive greens after a bit of rain recently, and although my lag putting was decent, I didnt hole anything over about 6ft.


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2022)

Three of us played a scramble today in glorious sunshine.
Playing 'caps of 14, 19 and 25.
We went round in -5 ..........................happy with that and 'twas great fun.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Played with the boys on Wednesday, hit it pretty well, with a couple of monster drives, thanks to a little tip ive been practicing of late. Was caddying foursomes Americans a few weeks ago ond one guy had a very short swing, but absolutely crushed the ball, was much longer than his PP, who all had good swings. He saw me watching and said I know what you ate thinking! Turner out he was a former top American tennis player, and his downswing was a tennis forhand smash. He created a lot of lag and some impressive distance.  Been trying it of late and it really does work, carried the fairway bunkers on 10, which I've not capable of unless it's downwind, put it past the fairway bunker on 13, which is 270 to carry and never get Anywhere near, not that I carried it but a drive of over 270 into a bit of a breeze.  Also carried the fairway bunkers on 18, which left me a mid iron into the green, without any wind assistance.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he had very fast hands?  And fast hands are a disaster for me...used to work but no longer,


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2022)

Away day yesterday at Celtic Manor.
A mate's daughter is working for Wales Golf as part of her Uni course down there and she got us on the Montgomerie course on a freebie.
She plays off 6 and is pretty useful on the greens, her brother is 16 and hits it a country mile...me and my mate are much more normal!
Course was in decent nick, softest course I've played in months due to lots of rain..more on this later..
My first time in a buggy too..always walked before today - and long may it stay that way.
Granted , the buggy was good for some of the hikes between holes but the faff of having to take 3 clubs with you to every shot was, quite frankly,  a PITA..especially if the cart path was on one side of the hole and you were on the other...didn't enjoy that part..plus my Skycaddie had the 9s the wrong way round.
1st hole it was showing me something completely different...turned it off after 3 holes as it seemed to be getting confused..tried again after 9 and saw the 1st as the 10th..a quick switch back to the "1st" and it was there..as the 10th..
The golf was nothing special, I dont tend to play well on a new course but managed 28 points.
Nice course with some nicely shaped holes and some tricky shots - enjoyed it.
The rain came on the 15th, just light to start but was hissing down by the 18th tee...just lining up the 2nd shots and a massive clap of thunder sent us back to the buggies and in.
Shame we didn't get to finish but a good day out...food in Monty's was excellent if a little pricey....


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 1, 2022)

After a torrid last couple weeks almost falling out of love with the game I decided to have a few days lay off and played today with a couple of members off the forum for the first time.

2 blobs with 42 points scored.

I love golf again.

Hopefully todays success carries into tomorrows board comp 🤞


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 1, 2022)

Bamberdele2.0 said:



			After a torrid last couple weeks almost falling out of love with the game I decided to have a few days lay off and played today with a couple of members off the forum for the first time.

*2 blobs with 42 points scored.*

I love golf again.

Hopefully todays success carries into tomorrows board comp 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Noted.
It was a bit too breezy for your sombrero then.
Glad we weren't playing for money.

Good luck tomorrow.

Thanks again for hosting.
Great venue for a forum meet.
Others please take note.
See Midlands Link on Arrange A Game thread.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Noted.
It was a bit too breezy for your sombrero then.
Glad we weren't playing for money.

Good luck tomorrow.

Thanks again for hosting.
Great venue for a forum meet.
Others please take note.
See Midlands Link on Arrange A Game thread.
		
Click to expand...

Haha cheers pal. There’s a lot of banter around my club in regards to my HC and I find it a huge compliment if I’m honest. 

Should get a larger meet for the future. Great value, varied course, two hotels and slap bang in the centre of the country for excellent logistics. Easily whip round in just over 3 hours aswell. 

By no means the easiest course either.

Thanks for coming and look forward to playing with you again 👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 1, 2022)

Didn't play but went to the range and had a go at Toptracer 30, the new game on Toptracer.

It was going so well until I hoicked a drive left into the water....

That shot alone added 3 to my running HI on the game....

Quite enjoyed it, a nice change to the par 3's I normally play at that range.

Saw that Matt Fryer had done it on his YT channel, at least I beat him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2022)

A frustrating knock at The Drift along the road from me in Surrey.  For first time since I have been working with new driver and new swing ‘method’ I nailed every drive.  Level gross front 9 but 9 over back, and missed a 8ft eagle putt on last. And typically, the day my game off the tee really clicked, my short game deserted me, with so many mistakes on back 9 with short approaches and putting.

Never mind.  If you’d offered me a 9 over with my CH of 9 on a new track I’d have taken it - and my HI will likely be cut by 0.2. 

Onwards and Upwards (or should that be downwards)


----------



## Crow (Jul 1, 2022)

Yesterday I took the hickories out in preparation for a match today, it was awful, especially the driving.
I didn't find one fairway, every drive was a huge slice and some ended up on adjacent fairways where I at least had a shot, lost several balls into the bargain. 

So I set off for the match today with not very high hopes. On the way up I stopped off in Ilkestion to look at a set of coated shaft, dot face George Nicoll Pinsplitter irons, 1 to 8, but the grips would need a lot of work to get them playable, there was some kind of brown glue stuff oozing out from between the wraps of leather, I passed on them.. 


Drove on to the match which was at one of my favourite courses, Cavendish near Buxton, determined to enjoy it come what may.  
The match was the British Golf Collectors Society (who I was playing for) vs The MacKenzie Society, 4BBB. 

Totally different from yesterday, I was hitting my driver fairly straight and most clubs decently, didn't lose a ball and made some good pars. We won our match 2&1 and the team won 4-2, an excellent meal after rounded off a perfect day's golf.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 2, 2022)

First 18 in 2 years at the new course. Managed to get round in about 3 1/2 hours, so the fitness is coming back.
The course itself is much improved since I last played it, the new GM and head greenkeeper have certainly worked some magic. The greens were excellent, slick and true, too good for me at times.
I didn't keep a score but only lost 1 ball ( on the first, first tee shot into the pond) but there were more positive s than negatives.
Week off now as we go on our first holiday on nearly 2 years. Onwards and upwards.😁👍


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jul 2, 2022)

Played West Byfleet GC yesterday, 37 points for a 96 gross. Had 16 points on front 9 and 21 on the back 9.....and have come away disappointed Was comfortably the best round I've ever had off the tee but anything 100 yards in, inclusive of putting, was a sh*t show for 14 or so holes. Hit my 3 wood ~285 yards smack down the middle of the fairway on one of their long par 4's (it was very much downwind and took a very kind bounce), never done that before.....what a feeling! If my putting/approach play had been average I'd have been 4-5 shots better off

Estimated I have ~2-3 years to go on the waiting list unfortunately. Shame as a lovely course!


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 2, 2022)

Waterton Park yesterday for the ‘English Open’ - Driverless as it snapped in transit from Spain, but can’t use that as an excuse for some pretty bad golf.
The youth played in it for the first time, 4th place just outside the prizes. Lovely course though, I’ll definitely play it again.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 2, 2022)

Just in from a round that had so much promise but I threw away a good score. Ended up shooting 80 for a 7.2 differential but driver cost me 3 shots (1 in the trees that I had to hack out and one in the cabbage that was lost) and I bogied the last 3 holes due to a missed 3 foot putt, a chunked wedge from 90 yards and a chunked wedge from 93 yards.

Still lots of positives to take away and considering I was shooting 87 last weekend and felt like sticking my gear on eBay it’s a vast improvement. 😀

Think my index now goes up to 6.7, going the wrong way but hopefully I’ve turned a corner.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2022)

Front 9, absolute bag of spanners. Back 9, half decent, although not fully decent 😄. Struggled with concentration today so wasted far too many shots on poor chips, bad alignment and the like.

Upside, tried out my new putter today and we got on very well 😀. Great pace judgement and it worked well on short putts.


----------



## timd77 (Jul 2, 2022)

Golf’s such a frustrating game. 2 day comp this weekend, 100 entries, top 16 go through to tomorrow. Medal, 95% of handicap, so I get 19.

5 over gross on the front 9, playing out of my skin, parred the last 4 holes, literally about to text the wife ‘don’t make any plans for me tomorrow, I’m getting through’. Bogey on the 10th, fine, followed by 3 doubles and a triple, I could’ve cried! Managed to stem the flow to a degree and finished +1 net, which I would’ve taken at the start. But it’s the hope that kills you.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 2, 2022)

My day summed up nicely from second hole of todays board comp. 3 off the tee and in trouble. Thought I’d found my TM ball which has 3 dots on it and got it on the green for 5.

Marked and picked my ball up to clean only find it’s infact not my ball but the same ball with 3 dots with an added squiggle underneath to complete a smiley face which I could not see.

PP’s appreciated my honesty and had a good laugh at my expense.

85 nett. Soaked right through.


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Jul 2, 2022)

Managed 16 holes in the twilight at Merrist Wood on Thursday and enjoyed it so much (I was being kind to myself on the scoring, so multiple mulligans, etc 😁) that I took the afternoon off yesterday to play the full 18.

Shot 99 gross, don't have an official handicap but reckon on around 28. App I use gave me adjusted 33hcp due to slope rating, so 66 net. Happy with that, especially as I was 5 off the tee on the 6th after pulling two left into the water.. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jason.H (Jul 2, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Golf’s such a frustrating game. 2 day comp this weekend, 100 entries, top 16 go through to tomorrow. Medal, 95% of handicap, so I get 19.

5 over gross on the front 9, playing out of my skin, parred the last 4 holes, literally about to text the wife ‘don’t make any plans for me tomorrow, I’m getting through’. Bogey on the 10th, fine, followed by 3 doubles and a triple, I could’ve cried! Managed to stem the flow to a degree and finished +1 net, which I would’ve taken at the start. But it’s the hope that kills you.
		
Click to expand...

Ive found a lot of people count their scores up after 9th and then the playing partners start to go on about how well your doing. Personally I don’t need to know till after 18th. I still know if I have a good card going but don’t need playing partners talking about it during the back nine. So often it’s easy to let it slip thinking about the score rather than the next shot.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 2, 2022)

First round since jubilee weekend today. After a nightmare triple on the first, (along with another double and triple to boot) managed to find some form and come in 14 over. 

Was my first official iGolf card submission too. So I’m quite pleased, given my last official handicap back when I played regular was 19.2; as my previous 2 rounds were 15 over and 12 over (on jubilee and Easter weekends respectively). 

Fully invested in the game again…just a challenge to play regularly. But iGolf is a good way of keeping track of my handicap going forward (I think; I’m still unsure how it all works 😂)

got our inaugural company golf day on Friday at Tewkesbury Park, so I’m looking forward to that.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2022)

Entered the monthly Stableford today. Starting on the 13th - not normally my favourite starting point as it gives you a run of tough holes to finish on at the end. 

Started well with a couple of pars, and another one at the 18th. Couple of nice up and downs for bogeys in between. Got very lucky on the 1st having missed the green left, chipping off a ridiculous downslope but accidentally bumped it into the bank which saw it hold the green nicely, two putts for bogey. Followed that up by birdieing the 2nd with a great putt. Steady bogeys for the next 7 holes in a row, parred the 10th but annoyingly got my first double of the day on the 11th (second to last hole).

So one hole to go, I'm sitting on 36 points, but the 12th is stroke index 1, so I'm just thinking don't be silly and return a decent score. Hit a great drive that left me about 165 in, then hit a cracking hybrid onto the back of the green. About 20 feet from the hole, all downhill and left to right. Gave it a little tap and it only went in the bloody hole! Thanks to that I shot 79 for 40 points. Put my card in and I've won the competition on countback! Lost for words, my first comp win at Grims Dyke, totally didn't expect it. I'll remember that putt forever I reckon. Certainly exorcised the demon of getting a 12 on that hole in the Club Champs!!

Should be a small cut coming I expect, a score dif 16.1 is going off the bottom of my record, and this one should work out as around 13 I think.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2022)

Rare for me to play on a Saturday but it was the last day for our club pairs knockout round. Had to be at the eye clinic for a possible injection early afternoon, and time was tight. Got round to the 10th and the Saturday swindle were there in force , we had to alternate and they can be pretty slow and last time any of them let anyone through was in the  1900's. The back 9 was slow and our 2 up lead went to only 1 up on the 17th. I was dreading losing the 18th and having to carry on but luckily we halved 18 to win 1 up. Got home in time for a quick turnaround and, luckily, they decided not to inject my eye!


----------



## timd77 (Jul 2, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Ive found a lot of people count their scores up after 9th and then the playing partners start to go on about how well your doing. Personally I don’t need to know till after 18th. I still know if I have a good card going but don’t need playing partners talking about it during the back nine. So often it’s easy to let it slip thinking about the score rather than the next shot.
		
Click to expand...

It normally doesn’t affect me, I’d managed to get to the point where I preferred to know my score in case I was getting close to a pb etc. But that’s twice in a month now where I’ve lost it on the back 9. Swings and roundabouts I guess.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 2, 2022)

Played today and became senior club champion 
After missing out by 1 shot last year I won by a shot.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 2, 2022)

A year of shiite and then the best day in ages as i found some form after a very poor first 4 holes! Rchart - you missed a great day


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 2, 2022)

Got out for 18 this evening. Front 9 was absolute garbage with nothing but my putter going well, had blown through the 12 shots I get by the turn 😂.

On the 10th tee I had a word with myself and played the next 8 holes 3 over par, before annoyingly slicing my tee shot OB on 18 and finishing with a triple.

Putter was absolutely on fire all round though, lag putting was great and I holed 3 >15 footers.


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			A year of shiite and then the best day in ages as i found some form after a very poor first 4 holes! Rchart - you missed a great day

View attachment 43288

Click to expand...

Sorry to miss the day Paul, but did get a third place at Hockley with Gordon in the oap's Open. Did you let Steve come in on any holes ? Bet it was a long night for the others on your table.

Playing at Centurion tomorrow in the Rick Garg memorial trophy. Will be good to catch up with Karen and am sure it will be an emotional day.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Should be a small cut coming I expect, a score dif 16.1 is going off the bottom of my record, and this one should work out as around 13 I think.
		
Click to expand...

I was wrong, it went down as 11.4 SD so handicap back to 14.7. 👍🏻


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 3, 2022)

1st game back at Willow Valley as members for me and the youth, took my brother along as well. played the Championship course - yellow tees. It was Captains day so there were some tricky pins, but the course was in outstanding condition. Some incredible ball striking from the lad, especially on the back nine. Highlight was a birdie on the 17th, 460 yard uphill par 5. I was only dreaming about making birdies on par 5’s at 12 years old. 👌


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 3, 2022)

richart said:



			Sorry to miss the day Paul, but did get a third place at Hockley with Gordon in the oap's Open. Did you let Steve come in on any holes ? Bet it was a long night for the others on your table.

Playing at Centurion tomorrow in the Rick Garg memorial trophy. Will be good to catch up with Karen and am sure it will be an emotional day.
		
Click to expand...

We both played well - and had to relive a few memories for the next 4 hours - did i mention my 3 birdies and a par in the last 4 holes......

Enjoy The Centurion and say hello to Karen - and try and sort out the 4 ball at Farnham inbetween your gardening and other retirement duties!!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 3, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Played today and became senior club champion
After missing out by 1 shot last year I won by a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Tony 👏


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2022)

Don't normally play in two comps in a weekend but I fancied it so entered the Hinton Cup and played this morning. When I entered IG said it was Stableford, but it changed last minute to a Bogey comp - I had never played one before so didn't really know how it worked. But it meant I wasn't worried about the scoring and just tried to play as normal.

Didn't play quite as well as yesterday, but was never likely to really. I did still play really well, unfortunately made a hash of the last hole (the 12th again) to finish level on 0 - would have been one to the good otherwise. Frustrating that three times when I went to +1 (in bogey + is good and - is bad) I gave the shot straight back on the next hole. I'm not sure if Bogey rounds count for handicap (heard conflicting ideas on that) but if they do it will go down as a gross 84, possibly a counter or might not be. Will wait and see. Without the disaster last hole I'd have been looking at 82 and probably a fairer reflection of how I played, but them's the breaks.


----------



## Jason.H (Jul 3, 2022)

71 stroke play today. Score difference 0.9 should see me cut to around 3ish. Felt like Neo in the Matrix, started to believe


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2022)

Finding golf hard at the moment....
Shot 83 today, 33 points, no blobs just too many bogeys...
Getting the ball in the hole is a trial right now.
Our greens are so fast and sloped that it's hard to commit to a putt knowing that if you miss you've got one double the length coming back.
I get the feeling that it's going to be a Spring, Autumn and Winter course for me....the course needs to soften up a bit...
Frustrating......index up to 7.8 so 10 shots tomorrow.....CVG isn't happy


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Finding golf hard at the moment....
Shot 83 today, 33 points, no blobs just too many bogeys...
Getting the ball in the hole is a trial right now.
Our greens are so fast and sloped that it's hard to commit to a putt knowing that if you miss you've got one double the length coming back.
I get the feeling that it's going to be a Spring, Autumn and Winter course for me....the course needs to soften up a bit...
Frustrating......index up to 7.8 so 10 shots tomorrow.....CVG isn't happy

Click to expand...

Meanwhile, I’d kill for an 83 🙄


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2022)

No I meant I’d kill for an 83, therefore, by default, not killing myself, which would be counter productive in the great scheme of things,

Jeez this is hard work 😂😂😂

Good artwork though 👍


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 3, 2022)

Had a shocker today. Started OK except for the 3putt bogey on the third😢. Then it went really bad. Doubles on 5, 6, 7 and 11 with pars everywhere else in between. A lost ball on 14 which led to a triple. Highlight was a 2 putt birdie on the 535 yard 16th, 3 wood 3 wood to about 20 feet. Then another birdie on 17. I honestly can’t remember when I had 5 doubles or worse in a round. Finished with an 81 for a nett 77. On the plus side I came second on the day in division 1. However, division 1 only had two players today🤣


----------



## Leftitshort (Jul 3, 2022)

Played little Aston today. I really enjoyed it. A great test from the white tees. Very well bunkered & a really great welcome. I would strongly recommend as maybe my new favourite parkland course


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jul 4, 2022)

Played Sundridge Park East yesterday, 37 points so a very small cut. Really enjoyed the course, quite challenging but in a natural way, i.e. gradients and contours rather than being tricked out. Could have been much better as I found more bunkers yesterday than the rest of the year combined. 

Pyrford Lakes, Hoe Bridge, West Hill, West Byfleet & Sundridge Park in a week.......(un)fortunately the wife and 3 kids are back from holiday now so back to golf taking a backseat


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

Massively inconsistent at the moment.
10th hole - shank into the jungle ( 2nd time in a week)
15th hole - decent drive, great 7 wood, great 6 iron (into the wind) great 15 foot putt for a birdie..
I've worked out that it's the short game and putting thats generally letting me down.
The greens are so hot at the moment that it's hard to chip or pitch close enough to allow a decent shot at holing the putt.
You think you've hit a good approach and the ball fires through the green,  the chip back doesn't make it as you're too scared of it running 10 feet past..so you leave it 8 feet short
And we all know how easy it is to miss an 8 footer with 6 inches of break..downhill..

And while I write this I'm all too aware of how many people would give their first born to go round in 85 like I did today...but that's just ain't good enough when your index was 5.4 a month ago.
Just hitting the ball so badly a lot of the time....very frustrating


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 4, 2022)

Had a lesson this morning, absolutely striping it.

Finished off doing a wedge test on Trackman. Oh dear, dreadful, stopped mid test to sort out my set up which was dreadful.

Last time I did this test I was 1 Hcp 

Always something to go wrong in this game...


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Massively inconsistent at the moment.
10th hole - shank into the jungle ( 2nd time in a week)
15th hole - decent drive, great 7 wood, great 6 iron (into the wind) great 15 foot putt for a birdie..
I've worked out that it's the short game and putting thats generally letting me down.
The greens are so hot at the moment that it's hard to chip or pitch close enough to allow a decent shot at holing the putt.
You think you've hit a good approach and the ball fires through the green,  the chip back doesn't make it as you're too scared of it running 10 feet past..so you leave it 8 feet short
And we all know how easy it is to miss an 8 footer with 6 inches of break..downhill..

And while I write this I'm all too aware of how many people would give their first born to go round in 85 like I did today...but that's just ain't good enough when your index was 5.4 a month ago.
Just hitting the ball so badly a lot of the time....very frustrating
		
Click to expand...

I've just been through the same patch. Index started the season at 5.4 and currently 6.7 which is only due to shooting 78, 80 in my last 2 rounds. Even those scores were probably the worse I could have shot on those days. For the 6 weeks before I was shooting 85,86,87 type scores and getting massively frustrated with not only my ball striking but the course in general as well. It's no surprise that our greens have seen a little water the last week and both my rounds were better as the greens are now holding approach shots again even if they are still not running great. It's not only holding the greens but it's the consistency of chipping onto greens that you have missed as you are not expecting the ball to run forever like when the greens are rock hard only for it to stop way short.

Fiery, hard greens that are also quick in 20+mph winds nearly every time you go out are not a good recipe for scoring.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 4, 2022)

Quarter final of the Seniors Singles. A combination of me playing out my skin and my opponent struggling saw me 8 up at the turn!

Made a bit of a mess of the 10th (had to happen sometime), but 2 good halves on 11 and 12 saw me wrap it up 7&6. 

Very happy with how I played overall, one or two loose shots, but by and large, everything worked well today.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2022)

Me and the wife played Cavendish on Sunday. We were partnered with a smashing couple. A chatty bloke and a very positive lady who smiled all the way round at the unjust greens. Brilliant laugh afterwards in the bar. We swapped numbers to arrange a meet up elsewhere. Score? 29 points for both couples.  God it's tough.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 4, 2022)

1st round of the Titleist 4BBB match play today. Away course and I was giving 12 and 15 shots to the opponents, my wingman received 5. I started real bad but my winger halved the first two holes. We then played steady golf and after a bit of tooing and frowing we arrived at the 14th 2 up. I then won the short par 3 14th with a 20 foot birdie, and then finished off the match on the 15th with a chip in eagle 3 from behind the green. Next round is another away match.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 5, 2022)

Tumbleweed in here, can't be many golfers left around here....

Played OK today, my two mates played better.

Course is much greener than last week. It would be good to see it dry out and speed up for the Carris in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 5, 2022)

Haven’t heard Homer’s progress, is he injured??


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2022)

Jensen said:



			Haven’t heard Homer’s progress, is he injured??
		
Click to expand...

Don't fret, Homer's fine.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 5, 2022)

Played Chiddingfold today.  Only a short course, but tricky.  Played poorly though … 28 points.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 5, 2022)

Scottish Mixed pairs week and 4BBB 46 points round Strathmore today


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 5, 2022)

Just back from handicap team duty, won 3-1 should have been more really.

Driver went well in the main, irons were decent and wedges and short gsme were good.

Roll on silloth and st annes old links at the weekend!


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Played Chiddingfold today.  Only a short course, but tricky.  Played poorly though … 28 points.
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of the course & clubhouse in general?


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 5, 2022)

I thought the course was in pretty good nick … the greens were certainly good.  Lots of sand in the bunkers, which is a bonus.  The clubhouse is basic in that it is a pretty much a prefabricated building … no pro shop and only a basic bar.  Didn’t try the food.  However, I guess the lack of facilities is reflected in the price … the round only cost £24, so good value.  Nothing there to tempt me back, but I’m glad I played it.


----------



## IanM (Jul 6, 2022)

Just got back from a day at Rye with @evemccc . Played Jubilee in the morning and Old in the afternoon. 

Like stepping back in time!   Really enjoyable courses, great mix of holes.   Tough enough on a nice day, can't imagine that with it blowing!!


----------



## evemccc (Jul 6, 2022)

IanM said:



			Just got back from a day at Rye with @evemccc . Played Jubilee in the morning and Old in the afternoon.

Like stepping back in time!   Really enjoyable courses, great mix of holes.   Tough enough on a nice day, can't imagine that with it blowing!!
		
Click to expand...

Super course - thought about it a lot on the drive back. Rye is like a hybrid cross-between Western Gailes, Royal Aberdeen’s front 9, and Silloth on Solway - and overall is an excellent course and day of golf 👍🏻


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 6, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Super course - thought about it a lot on the drive back. Rye is like a hybrid cross-between Western Gailes, *Royal Aberdeen’s front 9*, and Silloth on Solway - and overall is an excellent course and day of golf 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I once upset one of the guys I played RA with - though our host actually realised what I meant - when I said I felt a little disappointed about the back 9. But it was purely because the front 9 is just sooo good!


----------



## IanM (Jul 6, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I once upset one of the guys I played RA with - though our host actually realised what I meant - when I said I felt a little disappointed about the back 9. But it was purely because the front 9 is just sooo good!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly standing on the 11th tee you think you've jumped onto a different course!  But only briefly!

And a word for how much fun the Jubilee Course is.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 6, 2022)

Birdied the first on Sunday, stupid 3 putt bogey on 3 to go back to level, cruised through 4 & 5, thought "I'm on for a low one here", then sloppy bogey on the easy 6th, tugged my drive on 7 and couldn't find it, poor double on 8 and a blob on 9 - I wasn't on for a low one! Hit the ball well on the back 9, but sloppy around the greens.

Must remember "one shot at a time".


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 6, 2022)

Bit of a breeze out there today, hit it well but couldn't hole a thing.
Warmed in on the back 9 and avoided any rain too, enjoyable game none the less. 

Have to start making more of an effort to play though, today was my first game in a week.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 6, 2022)

Second place out of 48 entrants in the weekly stableford with a mere 37 points.
Got a 2. Could be about £8 for that along with whatever for second place. Pro-shop credit - Kerching!
Looks like 0.3 off the HI.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2022)

Played a club vets league match away today at the first club I joined when playing golf. Met some great people who were member 25 years ago . My partner and i won by winning the 18th. One of our opponents had been Kent Seniors Scratch Champion at 55, Kent Vets Scratch Champion at 60 and Kent over 70's Scratch Champion at 70 !


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 6, 2022)

Played Round 3 of our seniors summer matchplay (knockout) - playing a guy off 8. Missed a sitter on the first to go one down, and was convinced I was going 2 down on the second, but  then he missed a sitter for the win. Then played pretty decent golf for the rest of the round - kept ball on the short grass for most tee-shots, played  3 stunning bunker shots, and sank a good few long putts. Ended up winning 3&2 (me 4 under handicap, him 2 over). Well chuffed as I went out out thinking I'd not really got much chance against him. Now in the quarter-final - against a chap I've already put out of our main summer knockouts. Hope he doesn't come back to bite me.


----------



## IainP (Jul 6, 2022)

Stableford comp a few days ago, for ref CR 71.8, par 72.
Div 2 won with 34 points!
Div 1 won with 36 points.
Rough is up.
I've just about stopped moping 🤨 
After lipping a short birdie attempt on 1, on the 2nd we lost sight of my ball - didn't think it was in but couldn't actually see it until walked 50 yards, was 3 inches directly behind the pin. Finally a comp 2!
Completed first nine with 20 points. First 3 holes on second nine I receive shots, and parred them all, first time have done that in a comp. Alas contrived to finish from there with only 34 points. 🤬
Index has dropped back into the nine point area after a years absence though.


----------



## 4LEX (Jul 6, 2022)

Lost a mixed scratch knock out yesterday. Played really well tee to green but the putter let me down. FOUR 3 putts and numerous other lip outs. Shot a 76 and lost 3+2 to a 71. Gutted!


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 7, 2022)

27 holes for me and the youth yesterday, played the 9 hole Fountain Ridge course in the morning and the 18 hole Pine Valley course at WVGC in the afternoon, so we’ve covered all 3 courses in our brief trip back to the UK.
The boy gave himself an a eagle chance on the 12th in the afternoon. Perfect line off the tee with the driver, ran past the flag and stopped at the back of the green. As you can see, greens have been sanded, had the line but left it short. Two birdies in a week for him though, pretty solid golf for his age. https://youtube.com/shorts/_hANIPqteZU?feature=share


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2022)

Forgot to mention yesterday, but on Tuesday night, my wife and I went to Foxhills in Surrey to meet a friend of ours who lives that way, and we played on their nine hole par 3 'Manor Course'. It was silly money for a short nine hole really (25 quid!) but she wanted to go there since it's a nice place. The holes varied in length from 60 to 160 - most of them being around 120-150. There were some severe slopes and tiny greens, which made hitting & holding some of the greens practically impossible. Weirdly, the holes were like twice the size of normal holes though.  The bunkers were flipping lethal and nightmares to get out of. All of which meant I managed 5 pars, 2 bogeys, but two 6s! (Gross 35.) Wife shot 52, she started poorly and warmed up later on, struck it better on the last 3 holes. Mate shot 42, although he was the only one to get a birdie.

Followed it by having dinner outside the club house as the sun was coming down. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 7, 2022)

Played last night and yet another 85 which was only achieved due to going +1 for the last 6 holes, hitting 5/5 fairways, 5/6 GIR (missed one rolled off the back and failed to get up and down from about 9 yards) and missing birdie putts of 6,20,12,25 and 10 feet. Index is now up to 7.3 and horrible portions of golf continues. Hit some really good irons last night but short game has just deserted me. 39 putts and not a single up and down from the side of the green in 9 attempts with 3 3 putts thrown in for good measure. Also hit 2 balls into ponds, other than that the driver was actually working pretty well. Both ponds aren't miles offline either, both encroach into the fairways really.

At least the last 6 holes reminded me I can actually play this game and gives me a little bit of confidence for Saturday.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2022)

Midweek Stableford yesterday....started like a train and had 19 points after 8 holes including a nice 2 on the 5th.
After 11 holes I had 20 points
2 poor shots left me in impossible positions and both resulted in blobs....
After that I played ok again..no idea what that was all about..
Ended up with 36 points to finish 4th to the winner on 37..should have taken the win as I had 3 or 4 good birdie chances in the last 5 holes..
Picked up a few quid in the sweep and a few more for the 2.

Today I went out with a mate who's been struggling badly, just trying to help him out with course management and shot choices..
Went well and he ended up shooting 94 for 36 points....
I, however, was concentrating on his play rather than mine but ended up shooting a 6 over 77 for 40 points...
Sadly we weren't putting cards in but it was a most pleasing day.


----------



## Dando (Jul 7, 2022)

Just got back from a cracking day at Princes.
Played like a twat but the company more than made up for it


----------



## Backache (Jul 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Today I went out with a mate who's been struggling badly, just trying to help him out with course management and shot choices..
Went well and he ended up shooting 94 for 36 points....
I, however, was concentrating on his play rather than mine but ended up shooting a 6 over 77 for 40 points...
Sadly we weren't putting cards in but it was a most pleasing day.
		
Click to expand...

Would you be allowed to put in cards if you were helping with. Course management and shot choices if you weren't acting as caddy?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 7, 2022)

Out for 10 holes this evening, ended up +1 gross and walked away very happy.

Duffed my first tee shot, but put the second shot on the green and holed a long putt for birdie. Other than that it was fairly straightforward and could have been 2 shots less as had a lip out and another that shaved the hole. 

We’ve got a pro am on tomorrow too so the tees were all the way back and the flags weren’t in the easiest position, but I was hitting the ball very well which more than made up for it.

After a few bad rounds recently it feels like I’m hitting a good bit of form, so all is good in the world.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 7, 2022)

Played Aberdovey today what a fantastic course loved every minute of it very fast greens, had hired clubs and hit a few duff drives but did have a 300 yard drive on the back nine, 12th par 3 thought I hit a great shot but never found ball, great wee hole though. 

Played with two members which helped a lot and glorious sunshine with just a light breeze, definitely one of the best courses I’ve played.


----------



## Albo (Jul 7, 2022)

I played today and....
5 putted 1 green for a tripple and took 6 to get out of one bunker for a 10.
I also stated with a 5 over 9 on the first and a double on the 2nd. I did finish the first half 8 over having dropped 7 shots in the first 2 holes?!  It was windy mind.

Oh and all this was at Muirfield, which I absolutely loved. Cracking golf course


----------



## louise_a (Jul 7, 2022)

frustrating day today, played some great stuff at times, 7 pars and a birdie, but also some rubbish, 2 blobs and a few 3 putts. finished with 33 point but very disappointing really


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2022)

Backache said:



			Would you be allowed to put in cards if you were helping with. Course management and shot choices if you weren't acting as caddy?
		
Click to expand...

As recipient of the advice, his PP couldn’t put a card in, but no reason Imurg couldn’t with his PP marking it.
As Imurg received no advice 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2022)

Out with CVG for a evening 9 on the back 9
Started like a twonk, with 1 point after 2 holes, then got it together for a 19 point honourable draw with Grandad.

3 pars inc the last helped

Twas lovely out there, played most of the front 9 solo after as it was past Grandads bedtime,


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 8, 2022)

Another 18 holes at the new club yesterday, courtesy of a delayed return to Spain after me and the youth both tested positive for Covid. Took us to 81 holes in a 7 day stint whilst back in Gods own county of Yorkshire.

Not been able to play so much golf for a long time, and even enjoyed the bad bits. Frustrating round for the youth yesterday, especially when the shaft snapped in his trusty hybrid, leaving him to play the latter partof the round with a fairly sizeable gap in his bag set up.

He picked up another £20 off my buddies though, so that'll be going on meal deals at the Tesco Express.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 8, 2022)

Church Stretton the other day in a comp. What a place. I had two opportunities for eagle on par fours and missed them both. We came in with 37 with the obligatory 46 already in, in a gale 🙄


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			As recipient of the advice, his PP couldn’t put a card in, but no reason Imurg couldn’t with his PP marking it.
As Imurg received no advice 👍
		
Click to expand...

To be fair we were discussing my shots and club selection too...so in this instance.. no.

Onto today..
It seems I always have to bugger up one hole these days..today it was the 18th, our 9th.
No real bad shots but just missed the bogey putt with no shot.
Everything else was par or nett par plus a single birdie and a single nett bogey.
8 over, 79 shots, 38 points and a small cut back to,9 shots...absolutely hated having 10 shots....
Most pleasing day at the office....oh, and the Grandad had 38 too....


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2022)

I played yesterday.
18 holes and no duffed chips or pitches.
I never thought I'd ever be able to say that ................................... ever.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2022)

Slime said:



			I played yesterday.
18 holes and no duffed chips or pitches.
I never thought I'd ever be able to say that ................................... ever. 

Click to expand...

Well done Sir

So how about those drives And approach shots then ? 🫢🤔


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well done Sir

So how about those drives And approach shots then ? 🫢🤔
		
Click to expand...

Doh!
Drives are a biy hit and miss and approaches are generally not too bad ........................... on the good drives!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 8, 2022)

Played in our inaugural company golf day today at Tewkesbury Park. Really lovely course for a hotel course. Tricky enough to make you think, but forgiving enough to not make you want to rage quit. 

I was somehow instructed to play off 16 as I was “the best golfer in the group” whilst the rest of the bandits were playing off mid-20’s 

Grafted for 34 points in ridiculous heat; which, by some miracle, got me the win. Couldn’t hit my long irons for toffee most of the day and the putter was stone cold. 

Still, second handicap card done as well, so a good day all round.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 8, 2022)

3 ball better ball today, currently sitting in 6th with a nett 61.
I drove the ball well today, about 250 off the tee, but my playing partners were about 40 yards past me each time, it was a phenomenal driving performance from them, we should off scored better from the positions they were in, just highlights the need for a good short game.
My Irons were poor today, but my 3 wood was good again, just kept it back in my stance a bit, seemed to work 😀Caught the sun as well 😂😂


----------



## IanM (Jul 8, 2022)

Had my worse round of the year today at a course so barmy, I won't even name it!!

How no one was injured by stray golf balls I'll never know!  Several times you walk perpendicularly across another fairway,  one hole was not next to the hole you finished.. greens were nice to putt on, if you stayed on, they were baked hard!  

Nice members, nice food, decent condition mostly,  decent views, but no thanks,  I'll never play there again!  😉 

Weekend off, Oxfordshire and Taddy next week.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 8, 2022)

I was looking forward to today. Manchester and district ladies big single comp at Wilmslow.

I skied my drives on the first 2 hole, went in 4 bunker in the first 3, if I hit a green the ball went through the back but if I went up a club it would stay short,

My frustration peaked on the 8th after again landing short of the green with my 2nd and seeing the ball  go through, chipping to 3 feet then missing I just gave up and picked up my ball in disgust.

once I have given up of course,  I then had several pars and a couple of birdies on the remaining holes

Terrible day! weather was nice though


----------



## Backache (Jul 9, 2022)

Bit mixed some poor putting and a pulled lost ball spoiled an otherwise tidy round still an 82 might get me cut.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2022)

Lovely morning 6 birdies for a 3 under 68 ,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2022)

A real mixed bag. Started like a train, drove well, irons spot on, chipped well, couldn't miss a putt. Then reached the 2 par 5's on our front 9 and the wobble started. Shots thrown away, drives leaked, 3 putts came into the equation. Ended up with 34 points but a real 'what could have been' day.

The big plus from a golfing perspective was that I got my irons going well. I slowed my swing, really concentrated on getting my timing right with my body, and the benefits were clear to see. Now to repeat that with my rescue clubs, please................

Other plus points, great weather, lovely run on the ball, I got to enjoy our very own @rudebhoy play superbly for an excellent 40 points, whilst still leaving some out there, and being clubhouse leader, and I met rudebhoy's mate, a really nice guy and a pleasure to play with. All in all, cracking day.


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lovely morning 6 birdies for a 3 under 68 ,
		
Click to expand...

You greedy sod, I've barely had six birdies this year!


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 9, 2022)

Monthly Stableford…. not a board comp, but 90+ players.

Had 74/36 points, but one of those funny rounds where I wasn’t ever really in it for a great round, at +2 through 4, so I just plodded along and made a few birdies and dropped a few, had my usual double bogey on 12 but -1 through the last 5 and thought that was a good score.

2 people with 41 points in 🤢


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A real mixed bag. Started like a train, drove well, irons spot on, chipped well, couldn't miss a putt. Then reached the 2 par 5's on our front 9 and the wobble started. Shots thrown away, drives leaked, 3 putts came into the equation. Ended up with 34 points but a real 'what could have been' day.

The big plus from a golfing perspective was that I got my irons going well. I slowed my swing, really concentrated on getting my timing right with my body, and the benefits were clear to see. Now to repeat that with my rescue clubs, please................

Other plus points, great weather, lovely run on the ball, I got to enjoy our very own @rudebhoy play superbly for an excellent 40 points, whilst still leaving some out there, and being clubhouse leader, and I met rudebhoy's mate, a really nice guy and a pleasure to play with. All in all, cracking day.
		
Click to expand...


Very enjoyable game, and great company.

Chuffed with my 40 points, but gutted about 3 putting from 6 feet on 17, looks like that has cost me the win - 3 of us currently on 40, but the other 2 are beating me on countback. Not bad out of 117 returned scores, hopefully i can hang on for some 3rd place prize money, but still another 30 cards to be submitted!

Either way, should be a nice little cut in the morning.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 9, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Monthly Stableford…. not a board comp, but 90+ players.

Had 74/36 points, but one of those funny rounds where I wasn’t ever really in it for a great round, at +2 through 4, so I just plodded along and made a few birdies and dropped a few, had my usual double bogey on 12 but -1 through the last 5 and thought that was a good score.

2 people with 41 points in 🤢
		
Click to expand...

In our midweek stableford division 2 was won with 46 points!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			In our midweek stableford division 2 was won with 46 points!
		
Click to expand...

For a while, ours was being won with 66 points until someone realised they'd put their points in the system instead of their scores..


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2022)

As it was mid-afternoon and very warm we just decided to play a casual knock off the yellows. Thought that was just as well as I started pretty poorly - doubles on the 1st and 5th and all bogeys in between. Normally driver is my best club but couldn't get it working at all, was either fading too much, or pulling it left when trying to correct it. First par at the 6th (but it's a par 3 where I don't get a shot). On the par 5 8th I finally hit a good drive and consequently parred it. Then the 9th... 

Hit another good drive, had just over 200 yards to go so decided to go for it with the 5 wood - just had to make sure I faded it round the bunker that protects the front right. Hit it PERFECTLY and left myself a 6 foot putt for eagle! Just a little left to right and sank it for only my second ever eagle - and the first one I actually holed a putt for. Chuffed with that and it brought me up to 19 points for the front nine despite having not played particularly well.

Started the back nine par, bogey, double, then two pars before another double so a mixed bag. A couple of dodgy drives in that as well, was annoying that I couldn't get it working really. Bogey par bogey for a mediocre finish. Ended up shooting 81 and 37 points, which felt like a lot better than I deserved, but then an eagle obviously helps a lot. 🤣 And in fairness when I think back, other than the driver being poor everything else was pretty decent. Am now back ahead of my mates who have had one eagle each. 😄


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 9, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Very enjoyable game, and great company.

Chuffed with my 40 points, but gutted about 3 putting from 6 feet on 17, looks like that has cost me the win - 3 of us currently on 40, but the other 2 are beating me on countback. Not bad out of 117 returned scores, hopefully i can hang on for some 3rd place prize money, but still another 30 cards to be submitted!

Either way, should be a nice little cut in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

It could have been worse, you could have fired 2 into the farmers field on 17 and then just walked the hole like me. 😂

I had an adjusted 84 that makes it sound better than it actually was. Lost 5 balls in total, was 3 off the tee on 7 and 8 and would have been 5 off the tee on 17 if not a stableford comp. What was once the strength of my game has become a complete shambles. 

Brilliant weather and probably needed the fresh air after having man-flu all week (latest lateral flow on Friday still negative) but I can blame the man-flu and the 3 hour sleep on the poor performance to at least keep kidding myself on that I can ply this stupid game. 

Sorry for not catching you and @Lord Tyrion in the bar afterwards but felt it best to just go home and not spread whatever the hell I’ve had.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			It could have been worse, you could have fired 2 into the farmers field on 17 and then just walked the hole like me. 😂

I had an adjusted 84 that makes it sound better than it actually was. Lost 5 balls in total, was 3 off the tee on 7 and 8 and would have been 5 off the tee on 17 if not a stableford comp. What was once the strength of my game has become a complete shambles.

Brilliant weather and probably needed the fresh air after having man-flu all week (latest lateral flow on Friday still negative) but I can blame the man-flu and the 3 hour sleep on the poor performance to at least keep kidding myself on that I can ply this stupid game.

Sorry for not catching you and @Lord Tyrion in the bar afterwards but felt it best to just go home and not spread whatever the hell I’ve had.
		
Click to expand...

17th, is that right you fired them? I'm still working out stuff like that.

If it makes you feel better I also joined you in losing one off the tee on the 8th. In fact, I lost more balls today, 3, than I have in the rest of the year combined at the club. (Easier when you don't it very far 😥)

Silly, silly game. 

Appreciate you not passing on your man flu by the way 👍


----------



## Billabong_Bob (Jul 9, 2022)

Tried a totally new strategy today - took the ego out of my game and didn't miss a fairway!!
"Old Man Pat" Golf I call it, even though I'm 25 years younger.
95 at Tinsley Park Municipal in Sheffield - a net 70, best round of the year.
Too many 3 putts and a few poor chips, compensated by 4 pars and a birdie and only one blob.
Definitely something to be gained by keeping it in play and out of the woods, even if my length off the tee was down 20 or 30 yards.
Will persevere with the tactic at my home club on Tuesday.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			17th, is that right you fired them? I'm still working out stuff like that.

If it makes you feel better I also joined you in losing one off the tee on the 8th. In fact, I lost more balls today, 3, than I have in the rest of the year combined at the club. (Easier when you don't it very far 😥)

Silly, silly game.

Appreciate you not passing on your man flu by the way 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 17. Was hitting draws and hooks all day, got to 17 and hit 2 massive blocks right. Then on 18 went back to going left and was in the middle of the first fairway about 100 yards left of were I was aiming. Stupid game.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 9, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			It could have been worse, you could have fired 2 into the farmers field on 17 and then just walked the hole like me. 😂

I had an adjusted 84 that makes it sound better than it actually was. Lost 5 balls in total, was 3 off the tee on 7 and 8 and would have been 5 off the tee on 17 if not a stableford comp. What was once the strength of my game has become a complete shambles.

Brilliant weather and probably needed the fresh air after having man-flu all week (latest lateral flow on Friday still negative) but I can blame the man-flu and the 3 hour sleep on the poor performance to at least keep kidding myself on that I can ply this stupid game.

Sorry for not catching you and @Lord Tyrion in the bar afterwards but felt it best to just go home and not spread whatever the hell I’ve had.
		
Click to expand...


I feel your pain.

Not sure this will help, but I played yesterday with one of the seniors. He has been on fire this week, had 44 and 38 points in our comps. Last time I played with him was about a month ago, he was going thru a really rough patch, scoring in the mid 20s.

I asked him what he had changed in his game. His answer was "I took a couple of weeks off". Obviously cleared his head.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 10, 2022)

A day late, but theres good reasons for that, just to report that @slowhand won my Captain's Day with 42pts. Well played Michael!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2022)

Got home just before 8 this morning and the heat is already on the rise.
If you've never been out at first light in summer then I think you're really missing something.
Glorious morning, not a cloud in the sky, sun just creeping over the hills, a light dew on the grass, foxes, deer, hares, all sorts of birds.....and not another soul in sight.
Played decently for 35 points..
People starting now are going to very crispy come lunchtime......


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 10, 2022)

The club champs is this weekend, but as the first round was played only on a Saturday morning I couldn’t play. But I did play in the afternoon to see how hard it had been set up. It wasn’t, yes the tees were as far back as they could put them, but the pins were very friendly and the greens were quite long and relatively slow.

The golf was annoyingly mediocre. My driving was a bit off so I was losing a bit of distance, I was striking my irons really well but suffering from having too many long irons in. 

Tiredness set in on the back 9, and I turned an easy 80/81 into an 85 with a couple of sloppy doubles.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2022)

Went up to Tain today to play a scramble with some mates. Beautiful day, warm sunny and hardly any wind.  Not a great start as we used my 3 drives on the first 3 holes🤣.
Also had to change balls on the 4th tee as the pro V1 I was using had 3 great big sets of chunks out of, as I'd used my new 58 for those shots, never seen a new ball scuff like this.
A great day good fun, but we failed to sink many putts so our 7 under gross won't be anywhere.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 10, 2022)

Club Championship 36 holes yesterday and I did .
I was 3 shots away from 8th place (13th place) so failed to make the scratch matchplay cup.

I've tried to come up with some positives.
A made a 2 to keep up the 50% per round hit rate and a few quid more proshop credit.
I found two playable balls while helping playing partners search for theirs; a Taylor Made TP and a Mizuno RB.
I found 4 pink castle tees and one big orange one. 
Really glad to be not playing again until Thursday while weather is f-hot. (that's fairly hot )


----------



## louise_a (Jul 10, 2022)

Another typical me round 35 points but again so wasteful,  10 pars, but threw away 5 shots with 2 3 putts, 2 failed to get out of bunker and a missed birdie putt from inside 2 feet, frustrating doesnt come close


----------



## GG26 (Jul 10, 2022)

Played with Crow this afternoon at an open medal at Shirley GC.  After a poor start with a nine on the par 5 2nd, the ball striking improved and hit some very nice shots. My putting was woeful as it has been for the past month or so and I must have three putted half the holes. Ended up with nett 79 around what was a very nice parkland course and thanks to Crow for suggesting it.

Crow was unlucky a couple of times.  One par 5 had a nearest in 3 prize - he put a 150 yard iron to 4ft and the marker was just 18 ins from the hole.  He then just missed out on a nearest the pin on a par 3 ending up outside the marker, but just 3ft away.


----------



## Crow (Jul 10, 2022)

As GG26 says above, played at Shirley GC today in their Open Medal.
Well done to GG26 on his 79 for 8th in division on what was a difficult scoring day looking at the results.

I started nicely with three pars but then under-clubbed my approach on the fourth leading to a double before teeing up on the 5th without knowing what shot I wanted to hit and proceeded to duff two balls into the pond just in front of the tee, hit five off the tee and ended up with a 10!

Didn't really recover after that and ended up on 98, nett 85.  

Couldn't hole a putt all round, I can't remember anything over four feet going in.

Nice course though.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 11, 2022)

2blue said:



			A day late, but theres good reasons for that, just to report that @slowhand won my Captain's Day with 42pts. Well played Michael!!
		
Click to expand...





Celebrating @slowhand for winning my Captain's Day. Yes...  these are the guys who won't/can't join other N Leeds Club....... though they're the beating heart of this Club!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 11, 2022)

Cracking morning at Silloth on Sunshine, warm without being too hot.

Quite a few visitors stopping off for a game on their way to the Open.

Played solidly and round in level par in conditions that were perfect for golf.

Most of the flags were in position's I've not seen them before, must be keeping away from the pin position's they will be using for the Carris next week.

Few more days of weather like this and it will start to get fiery out there.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2022)

Started at 7 with CVG and another mate...was getting hot by 8.30
A creditable 18 points on the front 9 with a quality 2 on the 8th..
Back 9 didn't start well with a 3 putt from 10 feet and that set the tone for the back 9
Just 14 back..I blame the heat a little..I don't do well when it gets hot, never liked heat or humidity despite being born in Hong-Kong with the temperature at 98°f and the humidity at 97%...
Flagging a little on the last 2 but 32 points was OK...


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 11, 2022)

Played at lunchtime, was just going to do 9 but was enjoying the company so carried on and did 18. Bit of a slog on the back 9, but had a steady enough 35 points, not helped by a drive on 17 which landed on the left side of the fairway, but was never seen again. I’m convinced that hole eats balls.


----------



## Crow (Jul 11, 2022)

Played West Midlands GC today on our Senior Captain's away day, Stableford.
I had an up and down front nine for 18 points but started the back nine all down with three blobs. 
Finished on 29 but I did find the island green 18th and made par and our team came third in the am/am.
(It was hot!)


----------



## IanM (Jul 11, 2022)

Played the Oxfordshire today in sweltering temperatures.  Haven't played here for years.  Really enjoyed it.  Decent condition.   Staying here tonight and off to Tadmarton Heath in the morning. 

Really nice dinner and good service.  My room is very good too, expectations exceeded!!

Had worse weeks!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 12, 2022)

we had our last league match yesterday needing a win to top our group and progress to the next stages, I played pretty well and in fairness my opponent didn't have her best day and I won 7&6 the other 4 games all went to the 18th but happily we prevailed in most and won the match


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 12, 2022)

Yesterday had our annual trip to Rickmansworth - an OK (ish) short  Muni next to Moor Park - bunch of us get together but quite why there is anyone's guess . Not outstanding in any way and not convenient for most of us!  Was a bit hot as you know - so 36 holes  was a bit of a slog. But managed 34 pts in the a.m round and 38 in the p.m. So well pleased. Just a shame iI naffed up the 12th in both rounds.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2022)

Played Hillsborough (Sheffield) yesterday.  As I booked just myself I asked if any members around the same time would have me join them...and they sorted me to play with two lads - handily of same place in life - indeed one was all of a month older than me and like me recently retired - perfect   Had a lovely knock with them and thoroughly enjoyed the course - and it has some fabulous views up into the Derbyshire moors.  Thanks to the lad in the pro shop for sorting, and great friendly sevice in the clubhouse (and the air-con was very welcome).


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Yesterday had our annual trip to Rickmansworth - an OK (ish) short  Muni next to Moor Park - bunch of us get together but quite why there is anyone's guess . Not outstanding in any way and not convenient for most of us!  Was a bit hot as you know - so 36 holes  was a bit of a slog. But managed 34 pts in the a.m round and 38 in the p.m. So well pleased. Just a shame iI naffed up the 12th in both rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Good old Tricky Ricky. That 12th hole is a joke anyway. One of my mates didn't even realise it was a par 3 until like the 6th time we played there, haha. 200 yards directly over two trees is not an easy one. I usually over-fade it and have a hard time finding my ball down the grassy bank on the right, since you can't see it come down off the tee.

Still, worst hole has to the 15th. God knows how many times I've played there and I still don't know what the club is for that one. 170-180 yards but uphill and all carry because anything short is in the cabbage? My favourite memory was hitting 5 wood, a little bit big and a bit more right, bounced off the concrete path and went flying over the 16th tee.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 12, 2022)

2blue said:



			A day late, but theres good reasons for that, just to report that @slowhand won my Captain's Day with 42pts. Well played Michael!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I played bloody well considering I had 2 blobs! really pleased I could do the business on your day Dave.


----------



## Billabong_Bob (Jul 12, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played Hillsborough (Sheffield) yesterday.  As I booked just myself I asked if any members around the same time would have me join them...and they sorted me to play with two lads - handily of same place in life - indeed one was all of a month older than me and like me recently retired - perfect   Had a lovely knock with them and thoroughly enjoyed the course - and it has some fabulous views up into the Derbyshire moors.  Thanks to the lad in the pro shop for sorting, and great friendly sevice in the clubhouse (and the air-con was very welcome).
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you got a round in and enjoyed yourself. They're a decent set of Lads up there and the course is lovely.


----------



## Billabong_Bob (Jul 12, 2022)

Out before the heat got established and another 96 at Waterton - 40 points!!! Seems I can play to my handicap after all and an now officially a bandit lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 12, 2022)

1st time out as a senior today in one of their major comps. Birdied the 1st hole, and then had bogeys on 2, 4 and 5. 12 pars on the spin saw me sat at 2  over on the 18th tee. Worst tee shot of the day and I ended with a double. Played to my handicap which is always a good thing and I came 13th in the end out of a field of 70+


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2022)

39 points at Tadmarton Heath today.  First visit in over 20 years.   Forgotten how nice a place it is.  £45 on a County Card, reminds me of Frilford, which is better, but is twice the price!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 12, 2022)

BRilliant day today with the seniors. Only a two ball and he had a buggy but toodled along next to me. We had a great laugh going round, both of us on fir for 9 holes then the wheels fell off and we both just knocked it round to close out with rubbish scores. I even got a bear hug at the end. Felt like a million dollars. He even slagged the rest of the old fogies off with his 22 points after 9 saying we'll need over 40 to be in the top ten!.......49 won it with 45 and 44....so he knew what he was talking about. Brilliant day.

oh and his name?.....Alexander Graham........you'll never believe this......Bell. 

Brilliant day.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 12, 2022)

Just back from handicap team duty and after going 2 down through 2 thanks to an Eagle and a par on 1 and 2 for their guy we managed to win 7 on the spin to be 5 up after 9! 

They then got 2 net birdies to bring it back to 3up before we put them to the sword on the 15th to win 4&3.

Pretty mental that no hole was halved until the 13th.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Good old Tricky Ricky. That 12th hole is a joke anyway. One of my mates didn't even realise it was a par 3 until like the 6th time we played there, haha. 200 yards directly over two trees is not an easy one. I usually over-fade it and have a hard time finding my ball down the grassy bank on the right, since you can't see it come down off the tee.

*Still, worst hole has to be the 15th.* God knows how many times I've played there and I still don't know what the club is for that one. 170-180 yards but uphill and all carry because anything short is in the cabbage? My favourite memory was hitting 5 wood, a little bit big and a bit more right, bounced off the concrete path and went flying over the 16th tee. 

Click to expand...

Normally I'd  agree  . But this year, out of the 2x3balls I played in we got 1 bogey, 4 pars and a birdie. It won't last...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2022)

Well that is me just back at my MiLs after playing Stanedge GC (Chesterfield)...and my flabber has well and truly been gasted.

I cannot say more than it is one utterly superb 10 holer (play a different 7th between 9s).  It would be easy for me to go way over the top in my praise - and maybe things swayed given the glorious day affording fabulous views - but I found both the condition and interest of the course truly exceptional - and the panoramic views,,, well...

The new owner of 2-3 yrs has clearly not only put a significant financial investment into the course with it's lovely little clubhouse and surrounds, but also a huge investment of love and attention to detail in the course.  All that plus friendly and attentive welcome and service in the clubhouse

9.5/10 from me - maybe losing 0.5 as the practice range is next to the final hole and misdirected balls can stray across onto the final fairway (but a minor observation as it's the only place they have to put a range and a high fence would be unsightly).  Do visit if in the area.  I am am almost certain that you'll not regret it and the club and owner deserves the success they are surely due.   I'll see if any of my photos came out and I'll post a couple or three.

Meanwhile planning to play again tomorrow - unless MiL finds jobs for me to do round the house 

Posted pics...fairways look dry - and they are - but they were actually really nice to play off...and by the pics in the clubhouse it is clear that they are usually very green - it#'s NE Derbyshire after all...And the greens are as good as they look.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2022)

Out early again to beat the heat....started on the 10th.
Level 2s to the 14th when a weak double set me back and a double on 17 after being in the trees off the tee..
Otherwise OK, 16 points...not good but not horrific.
Glorious birdie on the 4th, SI2 and its the 2nd hardest hole on the course....and followed it with a relatively decent double, if there is such a thing, after being plugged in a greenside bunker 3 inches from the top and on a steep slope...put every ounce of my being into it and still only moved it 5 feet but at least it was out.
Fairly standard from there on..18 points back so 34 and no change to the index.
I reckon our fairways are running faster than the greens right now and the greens ain't tardy..


----------



## AliMc (Jul 13, 2022)

Good game at Dunbar today, warm but very breezy, a few groups of Americans out (with caddies) think some of them found it a bit hard going in the wind tbh


----------



## Dando (Jul 13, 2022)

Was due to tee off at 1 but some twunt arranged a zoom call for 1.30 so logged off early and tee’d off about 3.45 - infraction me it was hot!

Slapped in round it 38. Highlights were 2 drives over 300 yards, a 30 yard pitch hitting the pin and stopping dead for a tap in par and a 40ft 2 putt birdie on the last in front of an adoring crowd.

Tried a slightly different chipping/pitching set up and it seemed ok


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 13, 2022)

Monday, level par and very solid ball striking round.

Today, 4 lost balls, two way miss and hitting it off parts of the driver I've never used before....
Was hitting it that badly I had to check the driver face wasn't cracked 🤣

Not really helped by playing a dull parkland in a senior's open, not a fan of either.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jul 13, 2022)

49 (19pts) round our front nine. Happy with that as 1) second time off the back tees and 2) first time using the G425 driver and hybrid. +5 after 6 holes and then went triple, double, triple to finish . A 3 ball (rightly) let me play through and I sh*t the bed 

Still, initial impressions on new purchases are good and glad to continue getting over the psychology of playing off the back ones.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 13, 2022)

An early start, a nearly 2 hour drive down, and over 2 hour drive back. I was playing at Beau Desert fabulous course and superb weather in contract to the soaing we got last year. Struggled a bit with how much run there was and the tricky greens but just enjoyed playing there


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 13, 2022)

After playing mostly horrendous stuff for the past 6 weeks tonight I’ve just went out and shot 73 for 42 points and won the midweek sweep. That’s my best round ever off the whites in a competition and I’ve honestly no idea where it came from. 

Even managed to keep focused after being 3 off the tee on 13 and went -1 for the last 5 holes. 

73 is a 1.5 differential so should see a decent cut as well.


----------



## 4LEX (Jul 13, 2022)

Off to Cornwall this weekend to play Trevose and St Enedoc  Then Hindhead on Monday


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			After playing mostly horrendous stuff for the past 6 weeks tonight I’ve just went out and shot 73 for 42 points and won the midweek sweep. That’s my best round ever off the whites in a competition and I’ve honestly no idea where it came from.

Even managed to keep focused after being 3 off the tee on 13 and went -1 for the last 5 holes.

73 is a 1.5 differential so should see a decent cut as well.
		
Click to expand...

As a diff of 1.5 doesn't match 42 points i'm guessing 1.5 is actually the difference between the differential for your round and your current highest counting differential.  Though that would only give a hi reduction of about 0.2...hmmm.  Nothing to do with your great knock though....good stuff sir.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As a diff of 1.5 doesn't match 42 points i'm guessing 1.5 is actually the difference between the differential for your round and your current highest counting differential.  Though that would only give a hi reduction of about 0.2...hmmm.  Nothing to do with your great knock though....good stuff sir.
		
Click to expand...

Par 70, CR 71.1 and slope of 139 so a 73 is a differential of 1.5. It knocked an 83 off (9.7) which took my index down from 7.5 to 6.5. Still 1.1 higher than the start of the season so more work to do. 

Still no idea where that round came from though but hope whatever it was doesn’t leave for a while.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Par 70, CR 71.1 and slope of 139 so a 73 is a differential of 1.5. It knocked an 83 off (9.7) which took my index down from 7.5 to 6.5. Still 1.1 higher than the start of the season so more work to do.

Still no idea where that round came from though but hope whatever it was doesn’t leave for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Of course...sorry...early morning dimness...


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 14, 2022)

Playing fairly steady eddy golf at the moment. 

Won our society knock and then our annual trip with the lads both individual and pairs. 

Played last night and again steady away. Driving is more consistent, irons for once are keeping me on the fairway rather than the odd off shot with the hybrid and the short game/putting is working. My distance is still lacking but being on the fairway, probably 20/30 yards less than my playing partners, is definitely helping.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

Got the shanks

Cant seem to get out of the shanks

F my life


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 14, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Got the shanks

Cant seem to get out of the shanks

F my life
		
Click to expand...

I have the hooks, My bad shot is a slice, Now it is just drawing and hooking. Not got a clue whats going on.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Got the shanks

Cant seem to get out of the shanks

F my life
		
Click to expand...

Once you have them you have to learn to live with them, they never completely go away.

I remember in my early days of playing I'd try and hit shanks for fun (  ) but I just couldn't do it.
Roll on quite a few years and they became a permanent feature of my play, so much so that I bought a 9 wood to help on the worst days (my shanks tend to be on the longer irons).  

It's not so bad these days but they do return now and again, luckily I now know what causes my particular shank so can quickly correct.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			Once you have them you have to learn to live with them, they never completely go away.

I remember in my early days of playing I'd try and hit shanks for fun (  ) but I just couldn't do it.
Roll on quite a few years and they became a permanent feature of my play, so much so that I bought a 9 wood to help on the worst days (my shanks tend to be on the longer irons). 

It's not so bad these days but they do return now and again, luckily I now know what causes my particular shank so can quickly correct.
		
Click to expand...

Same with the long irons - I can still pull off short chips and drives with some success - but honestly it hurts my whole being shanking every other shot down the fairway


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 14, 2022)

89 for 38 points in the seniors sweep. Played great from tee to green, but putting was average at best. Missed 2 very short ones which seems to be a bit of a habit recently. Frustrating as 39 points is currently leading.


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2022)

2nd consecutive week without duffing a chip!
Happy days.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 14, 2022)

3 man team comp at Aberdovey today. Surprisingly it was pretty cool playing into the wind for most of the front 9 but warmed up later on. Golf was mainly pants with 2 to score from the 3 and we only managed a miserly 66 points. Course was in excellent condition again as always.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 14, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Got the shanks

Cant seem to get out of the shanks

F my life
		
Click to expand...

My mate has been suffering from them this season and has shot up from 5.5 to 9.1, primarily due to them. Three weeks ago he shanked one OOB from 8th fairway to 1st fairway and hit someone in the chest. Sadly, he has now passed this 'skill' to me and the last three times I have played our 8th hole I have done exactly the same (without hitting anyone). I am now dreading playing our 8th hole.


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Jul 14, 2022)

Director at work is retiring so 10 of us had an afternoon Stableford at Hurtmore this afternoon.

Best 18 holes of my life - shot an 85 for 49 points and took the win 😳

Don't think they'll be letting me play off 28 again..! 🤦‍♂️ 🤣


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2022)

idiotdogbrain said:



			Director at work is retiring so 10 of us had an afternoon Stableford at Hurtmore this afternoon.

Best 18 holes of my life - shot an 85 for 49 points and took the win 😳

Don't think they'll be letting me play off 28 again..! 🤦‍♂️ 🤣
		
Click to expand...

What's Hurtmore like?


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Jul 15, 2022)

At the moment, fairways rock hard so it's running a mile, greens perfect and really holding. Quite a few internal OOB which annoys me but a decent enough course otherwise. Tbh I've not played enough courses for my opinion to carry any weight!


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 15, 2022)

idiotdogbrain said:



			At the moment, fairways rock hard so it's running a mile, greens perfect and really holding. Quite a few internal OOB which annoys me but a decent enough course otherwise. Tbh I've not played enough courses for my opinion to carry any weight!
		
Click to expand...

I am a member at Hurtmore at the above is correct. Fairways are solid due to how dry the course is. Winter we are playable all year round. The internal Out of Bounds isn't too bad. There to protect other golfers on the adjoining fairways etc. Greens are very good and are rolling nicely. Just have to get used to hitting it off concrete when on the fairway!


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Jul 15, 2022)

Probably a discussion for another thread, but IOOB doesn't stop me going there, it just means an annoying penalty shot when I do.. 🤣


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 15, 2022)

idiotdogbrain said:



			Probably a discussion for another thread, but IOOB doesn't stop me going there, it just means an annoying penalty shot when I do.. 🤣
		
Click to expand...


I have been a sucker on the 3rd for putting it out of bounds right on plenty of occasions! As you want to hug the right hand side for a shorter second shot to the green.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 15, 2022)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			My mate has been suffering from them this season and has shot up from 5.5 to 9.1, primarily due to them. Three weeks ago he shanked one OOB from 8th fairway to 1st fairway and hit someone in the chest. Sadly, he has now passed this 'skill' to me and the last three times I have played our 8th hole I have done exactly the same (without hitting anyone). I am now dreading playing our 8th hole.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain mate! Nice not to be along in times like these!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2022)

Just back from a two day trip with three mates to Wensum Valley in Norfolk.

First round was on the 'Valley' course. Nice layout but the fairways were absolutely burnt to a crisp, completely dead and rock hard. Consequently hit some of my longest ever drives on the downhill holes! Got 290 yards twice and drove a green at 275 as well. Played really well apart from a couple of silly doubles. My back nine was superb and was only one over par after birdying that one where I drove the green, until the 17th ruined it a bit. Absolutely stupid hole to be honest - par 5 where you can only go about 180 yards forward, then a straight 90 degree dogleg right - out of bounds on both sides of the dogleg to stop you trying to drive the corner and you can't see over there anyway so would be a total gamble. I couldn't commit to a club and stuffed a 7 wood out of bounds anyway. 🤦🏻‍♂️ Ended up with a triple. Bounced back and parred the last for a round of 83 and 42 points (receiving 17 shots on course handicap). Eleven over par with three of them coming on that stupid 17th. I didn't win the day though - 28 capper mate, receiving 32 shots managed 44 points! Now you know why I named our trophy 'Bandit Golfer of the Year'. 😄 The other two shot 33 and 28 points so had some deficit to overturn on the second day.

Three course dinner was fantastic by the way, and the bar was great too, we spent the evening playing pool & darts and watching the end of the Open + highlights on their big screen.

Today we were on the Wensum Course. It's longer and harder than the Valley course, but for some reason we were receiving less shots so 16 for me this time. The fairways were even more dead than the Valley course - it was like trying to hit golf shots off a wooden floor. As the course was much tighter, the extra roll that we enjoyed yesterday was killing me today - even a not-too-bad drive was taking a giant hop right into the trees. I started ok but the wheels came off one by one as I blobbed two holes in a row, managed only 12 points on the front nine. My 28 hcap rival (with 30 shots this time) managed 16 so it was his to lose by now. The back nine on this course was just a joke. For some reason you're suddenly introduced to massive water hazards on 6 of the next 7 holes! I don't mind the odd water feature but this was ridiculous. Some of them were just utterly daft and seemed to have more water than land. And with the scorched earth dead ground you had to lay up well well short to ensure it didn't roll in. I absolutely hated the course to be honest and played shockingly for most of the round, basically. Parred the last but it was far too little too late as I'd only managed 26 points. My mate had 29 on the day (which was the joint highest) to take the win 73 points to my 68. (62 and 56 the other two.)

If the fairways weren't dead it might have actually been a decent track but the amount of water on those back nine holes was just bloody silly, and the fairways need about 40 days and 40 nights of rain to recover. I'm a bit gutted that what was shaping up as a good contest just petered out on day two, but fair play to my mate for proving he was the biggest bandit!

Aside from today's golf, a fantastic couple of days. 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Just back from a two day trip *with three mates to Wensum Valley in Norfolk.

First round was on the 'Valley' course. Nice layout but the fairways were absolutely burnt to a crisp, completely dead and rock hard. Consequently hit some of my longest ever drives on the downhill holes! Got 290 yards twice and drove a green at 275 as well. Played really well apart from a couple of silly doubles. My back nine was superb and only one over par after birdying that one where I drove the green, but the 17th ruined it a bit. Absolutely stupid hole to be honest - par 5 where you can only go about 180 yards forward, then a straight 90 degree dogleg right - out of bounds on both sides of the dogleg to stop you trying to drive the corner and you can't see over there anyway so would be a total gamble. I couldn't commit to a club and stuffed a 7 wood out of bounds anyway. 🤦🏻‍♂️ Ended up with a triple. Bounced back and parred the last for a round of 83 and 42 points (receiving 17 shots on course handicap). Eleven over par with three of them coming on that stupid 17th. I didn't win the day though - 28 capper mate, receiving 32 shots managed 44 points! Now you know why I named our trophy 'Bandit Golfer of the Year'. 😄 The other two shot 33 and 28 points so had some deficit to overturn on the second day.

Three course dinner was fantastic by the way, and the bar was great too, we spent the evening playing pool & darts and watching the end of the Open + highlights on their big screen.

Today we were on the Wensum Course. It's longer and harder than the Valley course, but for some reason we were receiving less shots so 16 for me this time. The fairways were even more dead than the Valley course - it was like trying to hit golf shots off a wooden floor. As the course was much tighter, the extra roll that we enjoyed yesterday was killing me today - even a not-too-bad drive was taking a giant hop right into the trees. I started ok but the wheels came off one by one as I blobbed two holes in a row, managed only 12 points on the front nine. My 28 hcap rival (with 30 shots this time) managed 16 so it was his to lose by now. The back nine on this course was just a joke. For some reason you're suddenly introduced to massive water hazards on 6 of the next 7 holes! I don't mind the odd water feature but this was ridiculous. Some of them were just utterly daft and seemed to have more water than land. And with the scorched earth dead ground you had to lay up well well short to ensure it didn't roll in. I absolutely hated the course and played shockingly for most of the round, basically. Parred the last but it was far too little too late as I'd only managed 26 points. My mate had 29 on the day (which was the joint highest) to take the win 73 points to my 68. (62 and 56 the other two.)

If the fairways weren't dead it might have actually been a decent track but the amount of water on those back nine holes was just bloody silly, and the fairways need about 40 days and 40 nights of rain to recover. I'm a bit gutted that what was shaping up as a good contest just petered out on day two, but fair play to my mate for proving he was the biggest bandit!

Aside from today's golf, a fantastic couple of days. 👍🏻👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

A two day trip?
It's just taken me three days to read it!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

Friendly 3 ball early yesterday..
Greens are running fast and true but are massively difficult with some of the slopes we have..
Fairways are hard and fast but, again due to the slopes, you don't want masses of run..
Started on the 10th and it didn't look good with 2 bogeys to start..
Then the game kicked in and I ended the 9 on 20 points 
Blobbed the 1st(our 10th) and then played really solidly for 18 points back
78 blows earned me a small cut and it really should have been more...
And one for the chipper debate..
On the 15th my ball and one of the other's balls were just short and right of the green.
He's borrowed a chipper from the Pro shop with a view to buying....he played first and knocks it to 3 feet and says " that's why you need a chipper"
Moments later I'm saying "Nah, you need a 58° lob wedge" as I chip in for birdie and 4 points


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 16, 2022)

I was on my own behind a three ball and in no rush having a practice knock off whites and broke my personal course record.  I found 54 golf balls😁


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2022)

Had my first round in a week in yesterday's roll up at Nairn. Hit it ok and scored well, but very strange, hit everything with a fade! Try and hit one with the driver at times, but everything else I hit with a draw. Only downside was a slight loss of distance with the 3 wood, which probably could be down to hitting down on it.
Good to have a hit especially as it's a comp today off the very back tees, so I'll need driver of most tees, even one of the par 3s which I suspect will be the 14th if they stick the flag at the back it's almost 240🤣


----------



## BrianM (Jul 16, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Had my first round in a week in yesterday's roll up at Nairn. Hit it ok and scored well, but very strange, hit everything with a fade! Try and hit one with the driver at times, but everything else I hit with a draw. Only downside was a slight loss of distance with the 3 wood, which probably could be down to hitting down on it.
Good to have a hit especially as it's a comp today off the very back tees, so I'll need driver of most tees, even one of the par 3s which I suspect will be the 14th if they stick the flag at the back it's almost 240🤣
		
Click to expand...

First round in a week, what’s happening your not getting out 😂😂


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jul 16, 2022)

Played 9 last night continuing my 'face my fears' of playing off the back tees, shot 46 (+10, 21pts) so very very pleased with that as a score, however that was in spite of 20 putts and a blow-up 8. Again another small cut which should take me under 24, all trending in the right direction but I always come off the course being able to pinpoint where I could have been 2-4 shots better......does this ever change?

As an aside, funny story. My wife was looking to book a round at a nice course for my upcoming birthday and she asked what my handicap is. When I told her, she remarked "Wow, some courses I've looked at have a limit of 18, that seemed like quite a big limit and I thought you would be easily under it by now" (After playing for ~14 months). Nothing like someone close to you to bring you down to earth!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 16, 2022)

1st round of club champs today, a tale of two halves. 8 over after 8 holes but then had 3 birdies on the spin to get my round back on track. Finally finished at 6 over to be 5 shots off the lead. Second round tomorrow. I’ve been a member at my club for 34 years and I don’t think I have seen the course this burned up and dry before. Some of the bounces are unreal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2022)

Great first 15 then made a stupid error on 16 trying to be too cute with a short approach to a front pin, bunkering it and ending with a blob.  Then frustrated tried to smash tee shot on 17…mess…and another blob.  Now dead irritated with my stupidity struggled up last for a point to finish with 34pts. 

2 over gross front nine, ten over back.  Jeez.  But sheer stupidity apart I played well and enjoyed it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2022)

Third day golfing in a row. Just a friendly one with a mate - although we were joined by another member just as we were heading out which was nice. 

Started on the 13th. Annoying double on the 16th when I chunked a couple of irons on the rock hard ground. Made up for with a nice birdie on the 2nd, hitting the approach to around 4 feet. Had a solid stretch parring 4th, 5th, 8th, 9th and 10th with two bogeys in between. A second double on the 11th was unfortunate, but finished up with a 79 for 40 points so delighted with that. Shame I didn't put a card in, sods law. 🤣

Whether was hot but not unbearable, around 27° I believe. Had my umbrella up by the end for a bit more shade but it was lovely really. And the guy who joined us was a really nice chap, always good to get to know another member, so a very enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2022)

BrianM said:



			First round in a week, what’s happening your not getting out 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Caddying,  rammed at the moment chasing the mighty dollar🤣


----------



## IainP (Jul 16, 2022)

1st day in club championship today, I'm only in for the fun net part. Gave myself a talking to in the car to play conservatively especially with course fiery and rough high. Of course after hitting my best tee shot (this year on that hole) on the first par 5,  I couldn't resist going to fly the bunkers like I had done during the week. Had some bad luck and ball came back somehow stopping on the severe bunker grass slope - bit like cam smith on 13 today. Unlike him I made a complete horlicks of things, including red mist, and racked up a 9 - without a penalty shot! Did pick myself up & played a few good holes until a lost ball adding to a poor 1st nine. 2nd nine was better, including a 2.
There seems to be a problem with the leaderboard but my tee time tomorrow isn't as far away as anticipated so maybe others also struggled.


----------



## Crow (Jul 16, 2022)

Played a Texas Scramble today, our team handicap was 11.1, we had 5 birdies (4 in the first 6 holes but then they wouldn't drop) and no bogeys so finished on 55.9 which won't be close knowing how Texas Scrambles go.


----------



## IanM (Jul 16, 2022)

Pairs Open at Wells today.   40 points bb.  Would have dine much better if we'd been before.    Lovely people,  slightly odd course!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 16, 2022)

Gross 80 today… no shanks, happy days!


----------



## RRidges (Jul 16, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Gross 80 today… no shanks, happy days!
		
Click to expand...

Saving them all for tomorrow!
Sorry couldn't resist! Good scoring. I haven't shanked in ages, which will be the kiss of death for the round tomorrow morning!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

Back from an early solo before hibernating trying to avoid dying of heatstroke....
Glorious out there at 4.55...cool, breezy and lovely..
Hit the ball well, 3 over going out, better coming home...
Decided to play then15th from the Red tees for a laugh  - for a longer hitter it's actually a harder shot than from the White's about 990yards back
Need to hitmover trees or draw round them otherwise the slope puts you on the practice ground.
It's 467 yards, par 5 for the ladies, probably a 5 for us too...anyway, a good drive, a good 7 wood and a 15 foot putt gave me a 3...Eagle? Whatever...
I put it down as a birdie and 4 points.. par, bogey, birdie finish for a 2 over total 73 for a gazillion points..
Another grand day at the office....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 17, 2022)

Played in a comp of the Black Tees on Sat. 6978 so almost 500 yards longer than off the medals. Perfect day, only a couple of club wind and sunny. Not a great tee shot, took my medicine and wedged my 3rd stone dead almost holed it. Good drive on the 2nd, left myself 60 yards to the pin with my 2nd then holed the 3rd. Dropped a shots on the next two, but steady on the front 9 for 37 out two over. Didn't think I could get bast the bunkers with driver   on 10 with it being downwind so took 3 wood with 270 to reach them. Flushed it and still  made it😔 wedged it out, 7 iron to the which too k a bad bounce left into the left hand bunker. Plugged in the left edge. Took 3 to get it out took an 8😥. rest all pars till the 18th.  Took hybrid off the tee as its so far back in the pines for me to take a wood with so little a gap.  All going well 2nd straight innthe left hand greenside with the same results as 10🙄signed for a gross 79, and very disappointed, best I've driven the ball and putted all year,  been nice to have a decent score off the blacks which are usually a struggle for me. CR is 75 off the blacks.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Shot a steady 79 from the back tees in just about perfect conditions.

Another round where I struck my irons pretty well, but driving was relatively poor again.

The course is baked out putting a premium on ball striking. The greens, like many are a bit long, so were much slower and I couldn’t quite get the paces on them and didn’t really hole anything but did manage to 3 putt twice 🤦‍♂️

Was also treated to a flyover by the Red Arrows.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 17, 2022)

Funny old game, after a few rounds recently in the low 80’s and feeling like I was hitting the ball really well I walked off today with an 80 and felt like I hit it horribly.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2022)

Tee to Green really good today but my putting was atrocious, I lost count of the  3 putts I had ☹️☹️
Good day with my Dad and brothers, what it’s all about I suppose 😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2022)

Fabulous days golf today. I went out with my son and SiL, her first time at the course. She came off with 35 points, very happy. I had 42 😳. Best round of the year so far, back nine was as good as I can play. Sheldon straight off the tee, irons were solid, I've never hit my hybrid as consistently well, never more than 2 putts per hole. Can I have more of this please? It's a different game.

I went off the yellows and it clearly made a difference, despite my Rory like drives 😉. Being that bit closer meant I could reach far more greens and take more achievable clubs. Much more fun.

The other upside of today, I registered my round as a general/casual round so this will kick out one of my rubbish scores 👍. Just brilliant 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2022)

Went to Stockwood Park's pitch & putt with the wife. First ever under par round for me with a score of 26. 🤣💪🏻 Two birdies one bogey. Never mind that the entire course is only 600 yards. 👀 I must say the greens were really good for a pitch & putt, so fair play to them, and a good place for short game practise. I hit the flag on one hole, so I was nearly talking about my first hole in one... before breaking the news that the hole was only 40 yards. 😂 My wife scored 37 so only ten over with nothing worse than a 5 on the card - including two pars. So well played from her as well. 👍🏻


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2022)

2nd day of CC today, very warm later in the round. As someone who used to struggle in the heat was pleasing to play the last 5 in 1 under par - resulting in an 'on handicap' round. It felt better, with heat & course set up. Many struggled & I would have been 3rd (net) today. Was 5th overall, and top ten gross. As usual out of placings but a few decimals may drop off the index.
The par 5 4th summed up golf - the scene of the disaster yesterday. Today hit an awful drive which luckily came back in play from the trees. Then a pretty poor pulled hybrid that just stopped before the cabbage - walked off with a 5. Those 2 shots many many times worse than yesterday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2022)

Went out late yesterday afternoon (5pm) for a knock around on my own, (well took the wife with me for a walk). 29 degrees when we teed off, bit warm for me and I was hoping it was going to cool down a bit, but nope....
Course was looking a bit worse for wear with the recent hot weather, greens and tees fine, but fairways looking quite parched. Biggest problem though was hardly any sand in the bunkers!!
Found about 4 or 5 of them on the way round the front 9, which resulted in silly dropped shots through no real fault of my own.
Played the front 9, getting knackered in the heat so decided to cut the round short and nip from the 9th green onto the 14th tee,  31 points from the 14 holes I actually played so reasonably happy with that despite the silly dropped shots as I say. Hitting the ball quite well, but it could have been so much better.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Went out late yesterday afternoon (5pm) for a knock around on my own, (well took the wife with me for a walk). 29 degrees when we teed off, bit warm for me and I was hoping it was going to cool down a bit, but nope....
Course was looking a bit worse for wear with the recent hot weather, greens and tees fine, but fairways looking quite parched. Biggest problem though was hardly any sand in the bunkers!!
*Found about 4 or 5 of them* on the way round the front 9, which resulted in silly dropped shots through *no real fault of my own*.
Played the front 9, getting knackered in the heat so decided to cut the round short and nip from the 9th green onto the 14th tee,  31 points from the 14 holes I actually played so reasonably happy with that despite the silly dropped shots as I say. Hitting the ball quite well, but it could have been so much better.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hmm 

Click to expand...

😁😁😁
I meant the resulting poop shot out of the sand less bunker, not putting it in there in the 1st place!
The one bunker I went in on the back 9 had some sand in it and I made an up and down par.
The ones on the front 9, without sand in them, saw bladed shots out, followed by duff chips and shonky putting as well.
Must have cost me 5 or 6 shots/points.
My score could have been so much better.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 18, 2022)

Shot 80 round Moray Old yesterday in a practice round for the Moray Open.

Started well with only one bogey in the first 7 holes but leaked four consecutive bogies either side of the turn, one of them after three putting from range after overcooking an approach from 80 yards. Recoverd a bit in the middle of the back nine before finishing double, par, bogey with two three putts on 16 and 18.

Out on the New course today.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Jul 18, 2022)

Went out for a 9 this morning before it got to hot and had an absolute stormer. Started the round badly, 3 putting for an 8 on our first Par 5. 

Then went bogey, par, par, par, bogey, double, EAGLE, bogey for a +6 over (I play off 20). 

For only the second time in my life I got an eagle. And the first I barely count. At my old club there was a 220 par 4 (right angle dog leg with woods to the right off the tee.) Used to go over the trees and have regular eagle putts (but only sinking one!). 

But today I got an eagle on a 490 yard Par 5 after hitting the green in two. Taking advantage of the wind and firm ground, hit two 1 in 100 shots and left myself 3ft for essentially a tap in eagle. Was buzzing after that and wish I carried on the back 9!


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 18, 2022)

Played yesterday and shot 81 which I was actually pleased with considering how poorly I hit the ball. I had 2 shanks  and didn't make a putt over 5 foot. Think I found the middle of the clubface maybe 3 times the whole round. I managed to keep a big score off the card though with 11 bogies and 7 pars. Pitching and chipping was really good though, that saved some big scores.

My man-flu for the last 2 weeks has now developed into Sinusitis which isn't much fun. That plus the heat towards the end made the round pretty hard work.


----------



## Crow (Jul 18, 2022)

Seniors match today at home.
Our club management decided that the match should be restricted to 9 holes to ensure that everybody survived the day, very sensible decision, it was scorching out there! 
(We won our match 2 & 1 and the team won 6.5 to 1.5 overall)


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 18, 2022)

Quarter final of the Seniors Pairs against a couple of decent players giving us 9 and 7 shots respectively. We used the extra shots well and were 5 up by the 10th. They came back at us a bit after that, but we toughed it out and won the 15th for a 4&3 victory.

My driving was excellent, irons not so good, polar opposite from how I played on Saturday. One day both will be working well at the same time!

The heat was pretty intense, 32 degrees when we came off, not a breath of wind. Forecast to be 35 tomorrow, have taken my name off as am knackered after today.

Delighted to be in the semis of the singles and the pairs, have really enjoyed my first season of matchplay.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 18, 2022)

Weird things happening in todays comp.  3 hole in one’s, sadly not even a sniff for me.

To hot to take full advantage of the drinks behind the bar 😩


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Course was empty and I just scraped through my scratch KO quarter final 2/1 in 2hours 10 minutes. I was 6 up after 7 and playing par golf. I then took my eye off the ball thinking it would all be over in a few more holes. I had to hole a four footer on 17 for the win. If I’d lost that match I think I would need some serious counselling.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 18, 2022)

Played 18 today after 11.....nobody on the course. Pigs DO fly........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 18, 2022)

Club match against BattleBack today, full 18, 1pm tee off with a meal after.  My partner and I were  level par gross through 6 & 4 down!   Took it to 18 but lost 1 down.

Bit warm but a cold towel round the neck, soaked cap, reflective brolly & plenty of drinks made it tolerable.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Club match against BattleBack today, full 18, 1pm tee off with a meal after.  My partner and I were  level par gross through 6 & 4 down!   Took it to 18 but lost 1 down.

Bit warm but a cold towel round the neck, soaked cap, reflective brolly & plenty of drinks made it tolerable. 

Click to expand...

Chap at ours soaked his cap before starting yesterday. Not under a cold tap but in the pond outside the clubhouse. I’d love to know what he smelled like an hour later 😳


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 19, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Chap at ours soaked his cap before starting yesterday. Not under a cold tap but in the pond outside the clubhouse. I’d love to know what he smelled like an hour later 😳
		
Click to expand...

Saw a past captain do that with his bag towel; why? 😳🙄


----------



## Billabong_Bob (Jul 19, 2022)

NEVER AGAIN!!!

Will I venture out into the fires of hell were Waterton Park this morning. I used to work with furnaces in the steel industry for 30 years and have never been as hot as today.

Prepare as you much as you can - out just after 7 am, loads of slap, two flasks of ice cubes in Ribena (the cubes being similar in size to the one that sunk the Titanic!) and hiding under the brolley (or shade) as much as possible. All useless. Crawled off and only revived by 10 minutes of fast freeze air con.

The score, 105, was less relevant than the endurance. I'm 6 foot tall but walked off 3 foot!!! Surely PCC's would be applicable when your brain is boiling inside your skull.

As I said - NEVER AGAIN!!


----------



## FourPutt (Jul 19, 2022)

Good round today.  Finally after months of frustration and then lessons and more frustration it started to come together.  Shot an 86 which is only about the third time I've broken 90 so very chuffed. Obviously my nett 65 was outdone by a 64 but that's the way it goes.  I am happier with the cut that should be coming. I think my 8th best score in my last 20 currently is about a 98 so should get a decent chop.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 19, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Chap at ours soaked his cap before starting yesterday. Not under a cold tap but in the pond outside the clubhouse. I’d love to know what he smelled like an hour later 😳
		
Click to expand...

My idiot of a dog has jumped in the pond at the 9th at ours and I didn’t have a towel to dry him with either. He was absolutely stinking. 

Can’t believe someone would make a conscious decision to stick their cap in a pond then put it on their head. Some people I’ll never understand.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 20, 2022)

Cheeky 9 holes last night in the stupid heat - glad I went though!

Bird to start, 5 bogies, 3 pars, tidy little 4 over - Ill take that considering the conditions.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 20, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			My idiot of a dog has jumped in the pond at the 9th at ours and I didn’t have a towel to dry him with either. *He was absolutely stinking.*

Click to expand...

I bet he was. It's filthy in there!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2022)

Caddied yesterday afternoon, warmest and calmest day so far, got to 17th went very dark wind picked up and down came a massive thunder storm, bunkers on the 18th and car park in front of the club flooded as it hammered it down for 20 mins, must have been a few inches of rain in that time. Played with the boys this morning and what a difference, greens were very receptive, nor Rock hard as they had been the last few months.  Was a bit off on the first 5 holes with 3 bogeys on those holes but then hadva couple of birdies on 7 and 8. Played very well on the back 9 with three birdies  and an Eagle on the 18th. Something just clicked, esp with the driving, hit a big one down 12 and 13, drove the green on 15 and a drive and 6 iron on 18. Have a tie first thing tomorrow so.glad a managed to get a game before that as wants be getting much golf in the next week with or 5 day open on and me not playing in it.


----------



## AliMc (Jul 20, 2022)

Good 4bbb at Dunbar this morning, greens were fabulous today have really improved again after a couple of weeks where they were a bit patchy, knocked in round in 1 over only to lose 3&2 but did birdie 17 and 18 so a little bit of consolation


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 20, 2022)

I played today  - what a joy to be playing in temperatures not so low as to feel cold and not so hot to feel hot. Still shorts and short sleeve shirt weather. Over cast all day but with just a hint of occasional rain.

Very noticeable that the greens were being kept well watered.

There was Titleist ball fitting going on when we came in and nice to finish the day with a trial pack of ProV1s and Prov1xs just for listening to the pro and asking a few questions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2022)

Decided to go out for 13 holes this pm.  With a singleton in front who I didn't want to catch, and no-one behind me for 3 or 4 tee times I thought I'd play 2 balls.  To make it interesting and as I could do with a bit of matchplay practice for a match I have on Sunday I invented a new format for a singleton - well new for me. 

_Aggregate Average Two Ball Bogey_.  Format means that every shot with both balls matters (until it doesn't).  Example.  On a Par 4 I score a 4 and a 5.  Average is 4.5.  If I get a shot on the hole I win the hole; if I don't then I lose it.   I score two 4s then with a shot I win the hole; without a shot I half it.  It's tough.  A birdie with one ball is great but against the course I have to post a score with the other ball to win or even half the hole.  It was tough.  I played pretty well but was still 3 down against the course when I finished.


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2022)

Just got home after a quick 9 holes.

38 whacks for a 4 over. Could’ve been so much better as I was level par for the last 7 holes.

Chipping/pitching and putting was good and off the tee was respectable.

tried using a Qstar and was really impressed with it and there’s every chance I might switch from my usual AVX


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2022)

One of my favourite days of the year, a visit to West Lothian gc for an open. £15 brilliantly spent. A warm day, hot by the end. A warm welcome, course in excellent condition. A smashing bloke from Murcar Links joined me and my pp to make a very sociable 3 ball.

33 points and a mixed bag. Drove well, short game was generally good, irons a bit mixed. A day of some bad decisions led to costly points being lost. I blame the heat 😄.

Great day though. We will be back, same time next year 👍


----------



## Wilson (Jul 20, 2022)

It was spitting when we started, biblical when we finished the 4th, still biblical after hiding under the trees for 30 minutes, decided we couldn’t get any wetter so would cut through and play our way back in, then got even harder and we gave up that plan and walked in.

And I lost two balls in holes.

And I had a rubbish day at work.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 21, 2022)

Very enjoyable game at Leatherhead yesterday - only the second time I've been there. (First time was my first forum meet back in 2009 with HTL, Leftie, Homer, Adjani, Tubebuster, USER1999). Didn't remember any of the course so was pleasantly surprised, although greens were a bit slow. Managed a gross 89  for 39 pts - and put in a general play card so it was a counting score. Just a shame it pushed an even better one off the bottom of the list


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 21, 2022)

Seniors comp today. Driver and irons were very good, but putting was atrocious. Just could not get the pace at all, everything was miles short, or five foot past the hole.

Despite that, was going along really well with 32 points after 14, then fell apart. Poor tee shot into a bush on 15, no score. Scrambled a point on 16 after a bad 2nd shot which ended up directly behind a tree. Drive on 17 went into the trees, drive on 18 into a ditch, followed by 3 putts. Total of 2 points on the last 4 holes to end up on 34.

Can't remember ever putting so badly, must have 3 putted 7 or 8 times. Painful stuff.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 21, 2022)

Seniors betterball at Cosby today.  Apart from the first, where both me and my PP made a mess of it for a blob, played very solid golf.  We ended up with 41pts, which was respectable but not spectacular.  Worked out that I would have scored around 39pts in an individual comp (was my best round for a couple of months) and my PP was similar, but we seemed to score well on the same holes.  When we left with more than half the field still to finish there were already scores of 50 & 48 in!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2022)

Managed 16 holes today...9 are still closed for maintenance so we played 10-16 and then jumped back on 10 before a Ladies rollup arrived...34 points for the 16 played so pretty steady. Back to back birdies on 12 and 13 first time round, blobbed 14 2nd time...
Still only 9 tomorrow so me and CVG are having a day out to The Springs near Wallingford
Not the hardest course in the world from what I hear but its only costing us 34 quid each through GolfNow so as long as its decent we'll be happy.
Beats trying to get round our front 9 twice on a Friday morning...


----------



## IanM (Jul 21, 2022)

First tound of the Bideford Bay Pairs at Royal North Devon in an oddly northerly wind and greens not recovered from tinning.   This made putting a bit difficult.   41 point Better Ball was decent,  but will be several back!  Good fun though


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 21, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Seniors comp today. Driver and irons were very good, but putting was atrocious. Just could not get the pace at all, everything was miles short, or five foot past the hole.

Despite that, was going along really well with 32 points after 14, then fell apart. Poor tee shot into a bush on 15, no score. Scrambled a point on 16 after a bad 2nd shot which ended up directly behind a tree. Drive on 17 went into the trees, drive on 18 into a ditch, followed by 3 putts. Total of 2 points on the last 4 holes to end up on 34.

Can't remember ever putting so badly, must have 3 putted 7 or 8 times. Painful stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Greens are still shocking though. Now they are really slow and bobbly instead of rock hard, fast and bobbly. We played last night and had at least 10 putts between the 4 of us that took flight and hopped at least 4 inches in the air. Some of them took numerous attempts at flight before getting to the hole.

I started really poorly on the bogey train for the first 5 holes, hitting the ball terrible. Don't know what happened but something clicked and from 6-15 I hit the ball great. Gave myself 5 great birdie chances of 8, 8, 9, 11 and 12 feet (approx distances using my step technique) and missed them all. Was 3 over for those 10 holes as I couldn't putt.

Hit a great drive down 16, left 122 to the front pin (hole is a 420 yard par 4, slight dogleg left that I hugged so a 280 yard drive according to Shotscope). Tugged my wedge slightly and it bounced just before the green straight left into the bunker. Tried to splash out but a lack of sand meant I Saddam'ed it into the bunker on the other side of the green. Tried to get cute from that but due to the sandcastle under my ball this time I managed to only nudge it 2 foot forward. Splashed out, missed a 5 footer and took a 7. Round and head gone.  

Ended up with an 84 after tripling the last, and I mentioned to the lads that I had a jumbo jet 747 finish.

@rudebhoy The only putt I've holed over 4 feet in the last 2 rounds was a 7 footer last night. Nothing is dropping at the moment, you aren't the only one struggling on these greens.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 21, 2022)

Played yesterday in the second round of the Titleist 4BBB KO. Second time away and we won 3/2. Home game for round 3. 😁


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2022)

Played a tie this morning, giving away 8 shots, as usual, 5 of those are in the first 7 holed to was quickly 3 down. Got it back on 7 8 and 9. Apple of halves here and there but lever on the13th tee, and promptly nocked my tee shot in the gorse  off the tee on 13 and 14. Drove the green for Eagle and a win one 15, won 16, 17 to go one up down 18, went defensive  off the tee, but buggered up the 2nd and pulled it into the rough, so lost 18. Back down the 1st, hit a great drive and stuck it on the green  with my 2nd and dollied it up to the hole for a 4, he then missed his 10 ft put for the half, so avoided having to play the next 2 where he was getting shots. So though to the quarter finals


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 21, 2022)

Springveldt said:



*Greens are still shocking though*. Now they are really slow and bobbly instead of rock hard, fast and bobbly. We played last night and had at least 10 putts between the 4 of us that took flight and hopped at least 4 inches in the air. Some of them took numerous attempts at flight before getting to the hole.



@rudebhoy The only putt I've holed over 4 feet in the last 2 rounds was a 7 footer last night. Nothing is dropping at the moment, you aren't the only one struggling on these greens.
		
Click to expand...

One thing that annoyed me today was the pin placement. On some holes, they appear to have been slap bang where the condition of the green is the worst. the 12th today was a prime example. The back right section of the green is appalling, a mixture of mossy and bare patches. the rest of the green isn't too bad, the front left section in particular looked good. So where do they stick the pin? You've guessed it.

But as bad as the greens currently are, I can't blame them for what was a total lack of any judgement or feel for pace. I was laughably bad. the most annoying thing was the rest of my game was great, at least for holes 1 - 14.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 21, 2022)

Played in the Golf Pairs comp at Caldy today. Greens were very good and lots of run on the fairway, if you could find it. Rough was very yellow and wispy and pretty easy to find your ball, unlike a few weeks ago. One of the holes for nearest the pin had a Mike Harris as closest when we went through, was it GM's Mike Harris?


----------



## Sats (Jul 21, 2022)

Played Littlestone and the fairways were baked, shot 45 points so feeling very smug! R


----------



## louise_a (Jul 21, 2022)

we had a stableford today, and unusually for me it was first round since last Friday, although i did have a lesson on Tuesday to straighten up my driving.
I played well, let down by a couple of early 3 putts and a blob on the last when I went too long and finished OOB.

I finished with 36 points despite the messy finish and it got me thinking about the number of times I have messed up the last when having a good round, I had a look and out of the 8 rounds where i have been level or better after 17 holes this year, in 6 of them i had a double bogey or worse on the 18th

The 18th is a short par 3, only 122 yds from the red tees, there is a steep bank in front of the green which drops to a penalty area, there are 2 large trees on either side each with a bunker behind and the OOB is about 5 yards behind the green which is a saddle shape front to back. Normally I take a 6 hybrid but because it is so hard at the moment I had been dropping sometimes to an iron but if I dont hit the iron cleanly it can leak to the side and end up down in the water at the bottom of the bank. I isnt the easiest of holes but 6 DBS when playing well is shocking, Today after going OO/b I hit my 2nd ball to the middle of the green (sods law)


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 21, 2022)

Cut the cost per round I've paid at my home club since renewing in March to £280 today after my second round (on the Ashludie) there since moving house. 

My first round of any sort in a couple of months as well - went better than I thought it would, helped by a long, long, holed putt for a birdie on the sixth, quite keen to get out again in the next week or so. Greens were immaculate, fairways not as brown as St Andrews looked last week at the Open.

Interesting to see the wee tented village around the 18th on the Medal and putting green still set up after last week's R&A Junior Open Championship where a lad from Blairgowrie won beating a young guy who played in the first LIV event at Centurion. 



15th Ashludie, Monifieth with lovely blonde rough



R&A signage and infrastructure for the R&A Junior Open

Went to St Andrews afterwards for a meal at Balgove Larder's Steak Barn (excellent, highly recommended if you are visiting the area) followed by showing my missus where she is going for an interview next week to get on the waiting list for one of the ladies clubs at the Home of Golf and then a tour around the roads around the course so she could have a look at the stands etc which are still up after The Open.

All in all a fine afternoon and evening.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2022)

Had a half decent knock yesterday in our Thursday Rollup.  Couple of nonsense holes where I blobbed but 36 pts was OK and gave me a sneaky 9th in field of 43.  Just as well I don't play this rollup looking to win - since, as is almost inevitable,  the winner was a 20 handicapper scoring 44 pts.  It would be a great day were I able to get anywhere near that off 9.  I live, practice and play in hope, but meanwhile I do not hold my breath.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2022)

Won the Baffie Senior comp yesterday 
Shot 68 goss so 1 under par
Nett 62 for a 3 shot win
Down to 4.8 

Beat all the bandits,sand baggers,high handicappers etc
Zzzzzzz bored of peoples excuses eh SLH


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 22, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Won the Baffie Senior comp yesterday
Shot 68 goss so 1 under par
Nett 62 for a 3 shot win
Down to 4.8

Beat all the bandits,sand baggers,high handicappers etc
Zzzzzzz bored of peoples excuses eh SLH
		
Click to expand...

Did you get cut an extra shot for 7 below handicap?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Did you get cut an extra shot for 7 below handicap?
		
Click to expand...

No I got cut from 5.7 to 4.8
last week I was 4.9 shot 34 pts in a stapleford comp on Sunday and went up to 5.7


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 22, 2022)

Quarter final of our Seniors' summer matchplay knockouts. Was up against a chap I'd already put out of the Club Championship knockout earlier this year. Got off to a flyer - par, par, par, bogey,  birdie to be 3 up after five. Normal form then returned but I managed to stayed ahead. Turning point was a remarkable half on the 11th - in the bundu, directly behind a tree. Chipped 15yds sideways, then chipped 15yds to 5 ft and sank the putt.  End up winning 5&4 - the same margin as I beat him last time. Just one match away from a final now .


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2022)

Away day at The Springs with CVG..Nice set up
There's a decent amount of money spent on the place 
The course is flat and fairly straightforward as long as you keep the ball,in play.
The fairways were brown and like concrete. On a par 5 I had 210 yards to the green for my 2nd shot, took a 6 iron, carried it about 165 and it rolled the rest..
But you could also run out of room very quickly and end up in jungle or 40 yards from where your ball should have been.
For me it was either a boom or bust kind of day..
For only the 2nd time I had 6 birdies....but I had mostly bogeys on the rest,  only 2 or 3 pars..
The greens were pretty slow but rolled well enough.
35 points (CR 3 under par) wasn't that good but with the number of bogeys I cant grumble 
Grandad CVG rolled in with 41 points but then he doesnt hit it far enough to get bad bounces...
Had a guy join us for the round..Great company and we're getting him over to Ellesborough soon.
All in all a decent day out for 34 quid each.....


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 22, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had a half decent knock yesterday in our Thursday Rollup.  Couple of nonsense holes where I blobbed but 36 pts was OK and gave me a sneaky 9th in field of 43.  Just as well I don't play this rollup looking to win - since, as is almost inevitable,  the winner was a 20 handicapper scoring 44 pts.  It would be a great day were I able to get anywhere near that off 9.  I live, practice and play in hope, but meanwhile I do not hold my breath.
		
Click to expand...

How many points did you have at Camberley last year? 🤔


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 22, 2022)

2nd round of club knock out played this afternoon. Won 6&5.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 22, 2022)

Last 16 club singles matchplay this afternoon.  Played poorly, but the OP did too and I won 2&1 (I could argue that the match should have ended earlier as set out in the rules section, but I used the incident to fire me up positively).

Into the quarter finals of both the main matchplay and also the seniors.  I have found the format stressful in the past, but have got through by playing sensibly and taking the odd calculated risk when needed.  Just hope that I can keep it going.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jul 22, 2022)

2 over gross around the old today. Starting to see improvements around the course after new irrigation system issues.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			How many points did you have at Camberley last year? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Oooh - something like 45 

BTW - not complaining about the 44 pts yesterday as off our forward tees that's the name of the game.


----------



## 4LEX (Jul 22, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Away day at The Springs with CVG..Nice set up
There's a decent amount of money spent on the place
The course is flat and fairly straightforward as long as you keep the ball,in play.
The fairways were brown and like concrete. On a par 5 I had 210 yards to the green for my 2nd shot, took a 6 iron, carried it about 165 and it rolled the rest..
But you could also run out of room very quickly and end up in jungle or 40 yards from where your ball should have been.
For me it was either a boom or bust kind of day..
For only the 2nd time I had 6 birdies....but I had mostly bogeys on the rest,  only 2 or 3 pars..
The greens were pretty slow but rolled well enough.
35 points (CR 3 under par) wasn't that good but with the number of bogeys I cant grumble
Grandad CVG rolled in with 41 points but then he doesnt hit it far enough to get bad bounces...
Had a guy join us for the round..Great company and we're getting him over to Ellesborough soon.
All in all a decent day out for 34 quid each.....
		
Click to expand...

Springs is much improved from a few years ago, money well spent on the clubhouse, car park and landscaping.

Play there a few times a year and in the summer you can get onto all par 5's with a mid iron or wedge. A few tricky par 4's but a real fun course. What's Ellesborough like? Only seen it driving past.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Springs is much improved from a few years ago, money well spent on the clubhouse, car park and landscaping.

Play there a few times a year and in the summer you can get onto all par 5's with a mid iron or wedge. A few tricky par 4's but a real fun course. What's Ellesborough like? Only seen it driving past.
		
Click to expand...

Slopey...fast, firm greens, get on the wrong side and you're toast. Not long but pitching into upslopes increases the playing length
Like most courses, keep it in play and you'll score...it's just the keeping it in play bit....


----------



## IainP (Jul 23, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Didn't play but went to the range and had a go at Toptracer 30, the new game on Toptracer.

It was going so well until I hoicked a drive left into the water....

That shot alone added 3 to my running HI on the game....

Quite enjoyed it, a nice change to the par 3's I normally play at that range.

Saw that Matt Fryer had done it on his YT channel, at least I beat him.
		
Click to expand...

I tried this once before on a very windy day and bailed mid game as hcp was already double reality!
But tried again this week in nice conditions and had a run that you can on the range where things click. Was 1.5 at mid-point, the +1.5 three shots later. Then like you hooked one in the water, found a couple of bunkers on approaches and went up to 4.9. Still about half of reality so pretty pleased.
Maybe we need an "I practiced today" thread 😂😉


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2022)

I played a vets Stableford yesterday, got a great par at the 1st then (the curse of the first par) cocked up the next 5 holes. I was trying a different feel with the driver but decided to just try and play normally on the back 9. I finished with 36 points and a .5 handicap index cut 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2022)

Saturday swindle - started with a 3 putt bogey , ended the front 9 holes under after birdies on 4,5 and 6 

Back 9 ended up level par so a good 2 under 39 points today - didn’t win the swindle but have a nice lead on the OOM


----------



## GG26 (Jul 23, 2022)

Played in an invitational at Copeswood Grange in Coventry this morning and thanks to Full Throttle for the invite to partner one of his fellow members.  

The course is tricky with some very tight tree-lined holes and many upturned saucer greens, which were in excellent condition.  It is nine holes, but different tees are used for the second nine, which ensures that some holes play very differently on the back nine.  

Both me and my PP had a mixture of good and bad holes and we ended up with a respectable 43pts and just a point short of the prizes.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2022)

Just in from a round with Fragger...a most frustrating round..
Starting on the 10th I managed 6 pars and 3 bogeys, so up on handicap.
Onto the back and it was a similar story with 4 pars and 4 bogeys up to the last..
Needing a cut around the corner my drive went bullet straight and found the tree line and I had little option - punch out to leave 100 yards.
Clipped my GW perfectly on exactly the line I wanted - about 4 yards right of the pin so the ball would slide down the hill to the pin so expecting a short par putt
However ..the ball defied gravity and bounced on straight instead of checking and went over the green..
Didn't get it up and down so a double on the last....
Shot 80 for 36 points but the index is up to 7.5...
Annoying bearing in mind how I hit the ball today......
Fragger stumbled to 34 points and a small cut but still gets 25 shots off our whites....


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just in from a round with Fragger...a most frustrating round..
Starting on the 10th I managed 6 pars and 3 bogeys, so up on handicap.
Onto the back and it was a similar story with 4 pars and 4 bogeys up to the last..
Needing a cut around the corner my drive went bullet straight and found the tree line and I had little option - punch out to leave 100 yards.
Clipped my GW perfectly on exactly the line I wanted - about 4 yards right of the pin so the ball would slide down the hill to the pin so expecting a short par putt
However ..the ball defied gravity and bounced on straight instead of checking and went over the green..
Didn't get it up and down so a double on the last....
Shot 80 for 36 points but the index is up to 7.5...
Annoying bearing in mind how I hit the ball today......
Fragger stumbled to 34 points and a small cut but still gets 25 shots off our whites....

Click to expand...

25 shots - has the man no shame?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			25 shots - has the man no shame?
		
Click to expand...

Evidently not
It was 27 a couple of months ago
So there 😎👍🥂


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2022)

The feller I played with last week saw me on the putting green and invited me to their afternoon roll-up, so me and my mate joined that for the first time. I ended up playing with the same guy as last week, and another feller who I've seen around the place before. 

First hole (par 3) I set up for a fade with the 7 wood and hoiked it left instead, into a ditch. Dropped and chipped it off the other side, so a blob to start. Parred 2nd and 3rd (first par on the 3rd in a long long time) then doubled the 4th with a three putt. It was that sort of a day overall. Parred the two par 5s (8th & 9th) to scrape 17 points at the turn, but the back nine never got out of second gear. Too many silly shots given away. No more pars until I parred the final two holes, which got me to 32 points. Disappointing. Seven pars but too much rubbish in between.

Enjoyed the company of the two blokes I played with and had a drink with the rest of the roll-up afterwards. Not sure if I'll make it a regular thing, I sort of missed playing with my mates at the same time.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 23, 2022)

I played the par 3s today in +9
The remaining 13 holes, +2

Idiot


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 23, 2022)

Excellent round today, played really steady golf, finished 80 on the nose. If it hadn’t been for double bogies on 16 & 18 would have broken 80 for the first time. Did manage 11 pars though which is my best haul in a single round. Really enjoyed it out there, shame I didn’t register for a general play card.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 24, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Played in an invitational at Copeswood Grange in Coventry this morning and thanks to Full Throttle for the invite to partner one of his fellow members. 

The course is tricky with some very tight tree-lined holes and many upturned saucer greens, which were in excellent condition.  It is nine holes, but different tees are used for the second nine, which ensures that some holes play very differently on the back nine. 

Both me and my PP had a mixture of good and bad holes and we ended up with a respectable 43pts and just a point short of the prizes.
		
Click to expand...

My thanks as well to @full_throttle for getting me a game here partnering his uncle.
Intriguing course. Mostly they play comps twice round the white tees. But we played a special card that makes use of blue, white, yellow and red tees. Two holes are either par 4 or 5 from the different tees and one par 3 is 192 and 139 yards. This is a course where positional play is rewarded far more than length. Fairways were dry and hard, as are most places right now, but the greens were immaculate.
We made a respectable 40 points and my main contribution was two consecutive birdies for 3 and 4 points.
It was shotgun start and included in the fee was bacon cob on arrival and buffet nosebag afterwards with unlimited mugs of tea. I had three. 
Definitely my kind of place.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2022)

A messy round 13over par yesterday saw me with 33pts, and this morning a HI increase of 0.3.  Tsk. I know how WHS works and why that happened but it still jolts me for a moment when it looks like a single round (that in olden days would have been outside of buffer and a +0.1) sees me with a +0.3.  Anyway.  Easy enough for me to get that 0.3 back.

Today is summer singles KO quarter final...could be tough as giving a 16handcapper 7 shots but not really fussed about that..  As for all in the 12-16 range (they can be very streaky and capable of cracking rounds as well as mares) it depends on how the 16 guy plays on the day as I'm fairly steady.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 24, 2022)

Got to play more golf this week than I normal do.

On Friday I played down at Northumberland Park with a mate who is a member there. Played very well, shot 78 for +6 off their whites at 6700 yards. Unfortunately I declared before the round I wasn’t putting a card in as I just wanted a knock for once. I still putted everything out though.
My mate mentioned that I play well at his place. It’s probably a combination of no mental scar tissue, the course looking more open due to it being heathland and I just find the par 3’s easier. They are shorter with wider greens.

On Saturday we had a doubles comp at our place and we managed 39 points (me getting 8 and pp getting 5)   Again I played well score wise (only picked up once and would have shot 77 if I knocked in the 4 footer) but unfortunately I didn’t play the holes I had shots on well which hurt our score.

To be honest the scoring was mental, top 3 had 48,48 and 47 points. Even if we played perfect golf we couldn’t have got that. With it being 85% handicap allowance I was expecting maybe 44 to win it.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 24, 2022)

Pig pig piggy pig. We shot 46 today in a mixed compm Had a drink then checked the scores on the TV. 44? Huh. Checked with score man and omg I've signed for incorrect score. We should have 45 but the bloke we played with put a score in wrong column but wrote correct points so I didn't notice coz you just check by 4 for 3 agreed and he'd wrote it in mine and I got about a 12.  So I said oh well we've either got 45 or you dq us. I'll leave it with you. I think he should dq us. But still we know we played well and enjoyed the day.


----------



## AliMc (Jul 24, 2022)

Quarterfinal tie in 4bbb comp at Dunbar, nice and windy which suited us as we were giving 4 and 10 shots, birdied 17 to win 3&1, roll on the semi now


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2022)

Played again today..another day of reasonable frustration....
Shot 10 over for 35 points in, quite frankly at times, a virtually unplayable wind....and it was a warm wind too...
Gusts were blowing flags out of the hole,  balls were moving on the greens, trolleys getting blown over..the works....
Quite pleased with how I coped with it, 10 bogeys, no doubles, 8 pars..mostly on the back 9 as I came home in 3 over 
Bloomin' hard work


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2022)

I was a bit disappointed with how yesterday's golf went so I managed to get my 28 cap mate down for another round in the morning times today (teeing off just before 9). We decided to put cards in as well, I've not had one in for 3 weeks now and I'm not sure there's a comp next week either. When there's two of us I usually keep track of the match play score as well just for 💩's and giggles.

Much better start than yesterday as I was only 2 over after 5 holes for 12 points, but ruined that by 1-pointing 6, 7 & 8. Rescued the front 9 with a great birdie at the 9th though, sinking a 20-foot putt. My mate on the other hand was having an absolute mare, I was 5 up after 6 as he'd blobbed three holes! He did get himself back to 3 down before that birdie put me back to 4.

I carried on playing steady and won the match 6 & 5 before I had any more dodgy holes. The 15th was a laugh - 210 yard par 3 uphill - I decided to hit 5 wood instead of my usual driver in the hope it would stay straighter and give me straightforward chip up the hill. Nope - hit and absolute awful thin slice to the right, even worse than the driver normally is since it landed me in the patch of long grass that driver normally clears. Hacked it out of there to just short of the front edge - before sinking a chip and run with the 8 iron for a nice run-of-the-mill regulation par. 😂

Made an arse of the 17th and double bogeyed it without hitting a single good shot on the hole, but parred the last to bring me home in 81 (38 points). Very happy with that, and it should bring down a tad when they do the calculation tomorrow as it's a 14.2 SD and one of my 17.2s can come off.

----

The wife met me for lunch and said she really wanted to play as the weather was lovely. So at 4pm we teed off on the little par 3 nine-holer at Redbourn. Well I say little, a couple of them are 200 yards in length. I played ok if a few tired shots here and there, shot 33. She played quite well, hit a few nice 5 woods off the tee and even parred one of the holes I bogeyed - 47 scored. Such weird weather though because it was still not, but at the same time there was a two club wind up all of a sudden! Crazy.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I was a bit disappointed with how yesterday's golf went so I managed to get my 28 cap mate down for another round in the morning times today (teeing off just before 9). We decided to put cards in as well, I've not had one in for 3 weeks now and I'm not sure there's a comp next week either. When there's two of us I usually keep track of the match play score as well just for 💩's and giggles.

Much better start than yesterday as I was only 2 over after 5 holes for 12 points, but ruined that by 1-pointing 6, 7 & 8. Rescued the front 9 with a great birdie at the 9th though, sinking a 20-foot putt. My mate on the other hand was having an absolute mare, I was 5 up after 6 as he'd blobbed three holes! He did get himself back to 3 down before that birdie put me back to 4.

I carried on playing steady and won the match 6 & 5 before I had any more dodgy holes. The 15th was a laugh - 210 yard par 3 uphill - I decided to hit 5 wood instead of my usual driver in the hope it would stay straighter and give me straightforward chip up the hill. Nope - hit and absolute awful thin slice to the right, even worse than the driver normally is since it landed me in the patch of long grass that driver normally clears. Hacked it out of there to just short of the front edge - before sinking a chip and run with the 8 iron for a nice run-of-the-mill regulation par. 😂

Made an arse of the 17th and double bogeyed it without hitting a single good shot on the hole, but parred the last to bring me home in 81 (38 points). Very happy with that, and it should bring down a tad when they do the calculation tomorrow as it's a 14.2 SD and one of my 17.2s can come off.

----

The wife met me for lunch and said she really wanted to play as the weather was lovely. So at 4pm we teed off on the little par 3 nine-holer at Redbourn. Well I say little, a couple of them are 200 yards in length. I played ok if a few tired shots here and there, shot 33. She played quite well, hit a few nice 5 woods off the tee and even parred one of the holes I bogeyed - 47 scored. Such weird weather though because it was still not, but at the same time there was a two club wind up all of a sudden! Crazy.
		
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I played a vets Stableford yesterday, got a great par at the 1st then (the curse of the first par) cocked up the next 5 holes. I was trying a different feel with the driver but decided to just try and play normally on the back 9. I finished with 36 points and a .5 handicap index cut 👍
		
Click to expand...

Great, whilst I am getting my handicap up for Littlestone, you are getting yours cut.


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Jul 24, 2022)

Twilight 18 holes at Clandon Golf (not Regis!) with a mate from work, teed off just after 3pm. Not played there before - definitely a course where local knowledge is an advantage!

Was pulling everything left off the tee but managed to get round the front nine in +8, which I was happy with for a new (and hilly!) course. Got a message from the OH on the 10th that one of our horses was not looking good and the vet had been called, but to carry on playing and she'd let me know if it was serious. Head went from that point in, ended up with a 96 (had to pick up on 14 for a quad bogey after being invited to play through 🤦‍♂️). Thankfully by the time I got to the yard the vet had been and gone and horse was fine after being seen to, so just the bill to look forward to..! 😂


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2022)

richart said:



			Great, whilst I am getting my handicap up for Littlestone, you are getting yours cut.

Click to expand...

The cut doesn't affect my course handicap, only my handicap index

I did my best to get it back up yesterday,  but it only replaced a same (poor) score 🤫

But, the bad news is I have booked an hour with our pro for tomorrow, the good news is that I am not playing a comp between now and Littlestone


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2022)

A good weekend over all. Played in our swindle yesterday, and despite best endeavours to sabotage my round with 4 bogeys, including two shanks off the tee on 17 & 18, managed to win it with 37 points. My first outright win in the swindle for at least........forever.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 25, 2022)

Finally got to experience PCC +3 yesterday, it was brutal.

After spending the week watching the course record equalled several times and finally lowered in benign weather,  the normal Silloth gale force winds returned 🤣

I actually played well for 13 holes, limiting the damage and played very badly on the last 5 where I should have made my score..🤬


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2022)

Played singles KO QF match yesterday with too many big family issues on my mind…and with course playing difficult in strong swirling winds and very fast greens I couldn’t focus and made a total pigs ear of it.  When playing I’m usually really good at focussing on the matter in hand but not yesterday.  Opponent putted superbly and I just couldn’t focus…lost 3-2.  Very disappointed but the bigger issues playing on my mind throughout are of much greater importance and consequence, so a loss in a golf match is in truth pretty inconsequential.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 25, 2022)

Club champs this weekend.
Rd1 - hit the ball ok, couldn't get up & down to save my life - only 1 birdie (from a chip in), parred all 4 par 5's despite being greenside on 3 of them and hitting decent chips/bunker shots. Shot a gross 80 off the whites (par 72, rating 72), to take me out of contention.
Rd2 - hit the ball poorly, but holed putts, and shot a gross 76 off the blue tees (par 70, rating 74). 4 birdies, and got par 4's on the 2 holes that go down to par 4 from par 5 off the whites. Also had 2 double bogies and finished 6 6. For tied 3rd best score on day 2.

The crazy handicap system means that despite shooting in the 80's 3 times, with no increases, I've now shot 2 over course rating and have been cut by 0.3, to 2.5.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 25, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Club champs this weekend.
Rd1 - hit the ball ok, couldn't get up & down to save my life - only 1 birdie (from a chip in), parred all 4 par 5's despite being greenside on 3 of them and hitting decent chips/bunker shots. Shot a gross 80 off the whites (par 72, rating 72), to take me out of contention.
Rd2 - hit the ball poorly, but holed putts, and shot a gross 76 off the blue tees (par 70, rating 74). 4 birdies, and got par 4's on the 2 holes that go down to par 4 from par 5 off the whites. Also had 2 double bogies and finished 6 6. For tied 3rd best score on day 2.

The crazy handicap system means that despite shooting in the 80's 3 times, with no increases, I've now shot 2 over course rating and have been cut by 0.3, to 2.5.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you're allowed to call the handicap system crazy 😉


----------



## JamesR (Jul 25, 2022)

saving_par said:



			I don't think you're allowed to call the handicap system crazy 😉
		
Click to expand...

Others may not be, but I am 👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 25, 2022)

3rd in Div 1 yesterday with a nett 76 🤣🤣🤣🤣

I knew it was tough....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2022)

9 holes yesterday, dodged the rain . My spell of hitting ridiculously straight drives is continuing, please let this never stop . Irons were good, hybrids wobbled. Short game was poor to start with, sharpened up after a few holes. Finished with 2 pars, 18 points, very happy.

One observation which I'm not sure how to take. For the last 2 weeks I have not played in the club comp, been away, busy etc but played the folowing day and put in a casual round (via phone, so easy it's not true. Those against electronics scoring, get with it ) Anyway, these 2 cards have been my best scores of the year, both off yellow. My h/c has dropped after both scores. Counter that, playing off whites has been nudging me up week after week. Not massively but bit by bit. I know I can come down further off the yellows, some sloppy play early doors cost me yesterday, but I am struggling to play to my h/c off the whites. I'll keep playing both, keep putting cards in, but I could end up being a bit of a Norwich here, a yoyo player. Anyone else find the same?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			9 holes yesterday, dodged the rain . My spell of hitting ridiculously straight drives is continuing, please let this never stop . Irons were good, hybrids wobbled. Short game was poor to start with, sharpened up after a few holes. Finished with 2 pars, 18 points, very happy.

One observation which I'm not sure how to take. For the last 2 weeks I have not played in the club comp, been away, busy etc but played the folowing day and put in a casual round (via phone, so easy it's not true. Those against electronics scoring, get with it ) Anyway, these 2 cards have been my best scores of the year, both off yellow. My h/c has dropped after both scores. Counter that, playing off whites has been nudging me up week after week. Not massively but bit by bit. I know I can come down further off the yellows, some sloppy play early doors cost me yesterday, but I am struggling to play to my h/c off the whites. I'll keep playing both, keep putting cards in, but I could end up being a bit of a Norwich here, a yoyo player. Anyone else find the same?
		
Click to expand...

Ours is the opposite. Putting a card in off yellows is a waste of time as the slope rating is only 109 now, course rating 65.6 - essentially I'd have to shoot 39 points just for a small cut. Off whites it's 115 & 66.5 so a bit more of a chance - and the white tees are only noticeably harder on about 5 or 6 of the holes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Ours is the opposite. Putting a card in off yellows is a waste of time as the slope rating is only 109 now, course rating 65.6 - essentially I'd have to shoot 39 points just for a small cut. Off whites it's 115 & 66.5 so a bit more of a chance - and the white tees are only noticeably harder on about 5 or 6 of the holes.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I have heard of a course below the magic 113 base line before. Do you think you will stay at that course or, knowing you are in an expensive part of the world for golf, are you tied to it really?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think I have heard of a course below the magic 113 base line before. Do you think you will stay at that course or, knowing you are in an expensive part of the world for golf, are you tied to it really?
		
Click to expand...

I love the course and the club to be honest. It's in fantastic condition as well, compared to some others I've seen this summer. I've got used to playing off the whites now so not really a problem, we only play off yellows occasionally for a break and wouldn't bother putting a card in on those days. I'm just getting used to the fact that I need to be breaking 80 to get cut now! I want to be breaking 80 consistently anyway so it is what it is.  

Our course rating was cut because the club were forced to shorten a par 4 into a par 3 (due to complaints from the council about balls going into the road), but their long term goal is apparently to lengthen a different par 3 to a 4 to compensate (eventually).


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			9 holes yesterday, dodged the rain . My spell of hitting ridiculously straight drives is continuing, please let this never stop . Irons were good, hybrids wobbled. Short game was poor to start with, sharpened up after a few holes. Finished with 2 pars, 18 points, very happy.

One observation which I'm not sure how to take. For the last 2 weeks I have not played in the club comp, been away, busy etc but played the folowing day and put in a casual round (via phone, so easy it's not true. Those against electronics scoring, get with it ) Anyway, these 2 cards have been my best scores of the year, both off yellow. My h/c has dropped after both scores. Counter that, playing off whites has been nudging me up week after week. Not massively but bit by bit. I know I can come down further off the yellows, some sloppy play early doors cost me yesterday, but I am struggling to play to my h/c off the whites. I'll keep playing both, keep putting cards in, but I could end up being a bit of a Norwich here, a yoyo player. Anyone else find the same?
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand where you are coming from based on our home course. The yellows still have a very high slope of 138 and the course rating of 69.9 means you essentially only get 1.2 shots extra from the whites (Whites are 71.1 and 139). All 5 of the par 3's become much easier imho, takes most of them down from long/mid irons to mid/short irons and some tee shots like 8 and 13 become far easier as well as the trees aren't as intimidating. Even the first is much easier, the trees on the left aren't in play from the yellows unless you hit a really, really bad shot but from the whites I can put it in them at least 5 times a season.

For those with "limited" distance I'd imagine the yellows will feel much easier at our place.


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The cut doesn't affect my course handicap, only my handicap index

I did my best to get it back up yesterday,  but it only replaced a same (poor) score 🤫

But, the bad news is I have booked an hour with our pro for tomorrow, the good news is that I am not playing a comp between now and Littlestone
		
Click to expand...

 I hope they have cut the rough at Littlestone, or it could be another long day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I totally understand where you are coming from based on our home course. The yellows still have a very high slope of 138 and the course rating of 69.9 means you essentially only get 1.2 shots extra from the whites (Whites are 71.1 and 139). All 5 of the par 3's become much easier imho, takes most of them down from long/mid irons to mid/short irons and some tee shots like 8 and 13 become far easier as well as the trees aren't as intimidating. Even the first is much easier, the trees on the left aren't in play from the yellows unless you hit a really, really bad shot but from the whites I can put it in them at least 5 times a season.

For those with "limited" distance I'd imagine the yellows will feel much easier at our place.
		
Click to expand...

I'm taking driver off 4 and 11 (par 3's for those reading this  and not being in the know ) off the whites. that changes straight away. You are right about other holes as well. You are no longer at the back of the tree funnel, you are pushed far enough up for it to be there but not narrowing down quite so much. Psychologically, it is huge. The distance gap between yellow and whites per hole is not major, 10-15 yds only, but it is just enough and that is all I need.

Funnily enough, it has not really changed much for my son as distance is not the problem for him. As you say though, it's a game changer for us 'shorter' types. Back to the long stuff on Saturday though............I'll be put back in my place then


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 25, 2022)

Seniors singles open at Conwy today. Didn't get off to the best of starts as one of the lads got the tee time wrong and was DQ'd for being late and we had to move down a tee time. A three putt on the first set the tone for a truly horrendous front 9 of only 7 points. Back 9 was much improved with 17 points so happy with that in the stiff breeze.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 25, 2022)

started with 4 straight pars, only to mess up the next, 20 points out 21 points back, enough to take the money

followed on from a decent knock on Sunday,


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 25, 2022)

County Seniors Championship at Bridgnorth , 5 birdies and 5 bogies for level par 73 and 2nd gross behind a 71. Best nett with a 68 and now a nice wee cut too.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm taking driver off 4 and 11 (par 3's for those reading this  and not being in the know ) off the whites. that changes straight away. You are right about other holes as well. You are no longer at the back of the tree funnel, you are pushed far enough up for it to be there but not narrowing down quite so much. Psychologically, it is huge. The distance gap between yellow and whites per hole is not major, 10-15 yds only, but it is just enough and that is all I need.

Funnily enough, it has not really changed much for my son as distance is not the problem for him. As you say though, it's a game changer for us 'shorter' types. Back to the long stuff on Saturday though............I'll be put back in my place then 

Click to expand...

Quite a few of the guys I play with take driver on 4 and 11. To me that's a nonsense and poor course design, par 3s should be about testing a player's accuracy, not how far they can hit it. If it was my golf course, I'd take 40-50 yards off each of the par 3s, which would make them a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## AAC (Jul 26, 2022)

We sneaked into the semi final of the club wrinklies 4BBB yesterday with a 3&2 win, good teamwork by my partner & I never really saw us out of a hole despite giving 9 shots & 3 shots to our opponents.


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2022)

My Missus shot 99 on St Pierre Old Course this morning. First time she's broken 100 on the Old Course.

42 points Stableford and she's nowhere near the prizes!


----------



## Junior (Jul 26, 2022)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Seniors singles open at Conwy today. Didn't get off to the best of starts as one of the lads got the tee time wrong and was DQ'd for being late and we had to move down a tee time. A three putt on the first set the tone for a truly horrendous front 9 of only 7 points. Back 9 was much improved with 17 points so happy with that in the stiff breeze.
		
Click to expand...

I played in the afternoon in the Vadre trophy.  Wind was stronger yesterday than Saturday.  I finished top 10 and only 1 person beat their handicap (by 1 shot).  Was very tough.  Couldn't get up on si 1 with driver and 3 wood.  The par 5 into the wind was driver, 3i, 3i.  Brutal but enjoyable


----------



## Albo (Jul 26, 2022)

I have no idea what is happening with my golf any more.
82 today, fine, score ok. Play off 10 course a par 70 and playing handicap is 11.something. All sounds rather fine for myself but it’s how I put a score together that I can’t get my head round.Between holes 1 to 4 and 14 to 18, I was one over with a 3 putt. The 9 holes from 5 to 13 I’m 11 over. Golf makes no sense, clearly (in my mind at least) I am able to play golf, yet clearly I am unable to sustain any amount of consistency.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 26, 2022)

Junior said:



			I played in the afternoon in the Vadre trophy.  Wind was stronger yesterday than Saturday.  I finished top 10 and only 1 person beat their handicap (by 1 shot).  Was very tough.  Couldn't get up on si 1 with driver and 3 wood.  The par 5 into the wind was driver, 3i, 3i.  Brutal but enjoyable

Click to expand...

I had a look at yesterdays results and 35, 33 and 32 were the winning scores in the Seniors, all Conwy members. At least the rain kept off!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 26, 2022)

On the back of yesterday's round and buoyed by how well I'm hitting the new Rogue did a GP round home track with HiD and shot another level par which should see me back to 3 . Comp on Saturday to look forward to.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 26, 2022)

Had a trip to the south of the county to play Ulverston as a practice round for the County Seniors in a couple of weeks.

Not played it for a few years so a good refresher.

Course was in good shape although the greens were desperately slow. Also very nice to play on a calm day after the last couple of days, yesterday really messed my swing up so pleased to get the game back today.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

First round in 3 weeks so I told the lads I am playing off the yellows. All he lads decided to do the same. 19 points on the front nine won me £13. Overall the winner had 35 points. Got to say the greens looked glorious. Since I have been away a lot of the bunkers that were GUR have been filled with quality sand. What a difference they are.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2022)

Just popped out for a quick nine holes after work, my wife came along and played six of them, but walked the other three. Played 17 through to 6 and then jumped onto the 16th as it leads back to the car park. Three pars and six bogeys for 39 gross. Three-putted twice which was annoying, as I felt like my stroke was good but kept misjudging the speed. After two dodgy drives I hit three absolute crackers. Pitching hit and miss and really needs to improve.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Played our summer 4somes KO last night. Me and my PP both off 4, the other guys off 8 and +3 (club champ for last 3 years). There was never more than 1 hole in it and we made a birdie on the last to take it back down the 1st. My 20 foot birdie lipped out, their 12 footer went in. Ah well, there’s always next year.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 27, 2022)

Albo said:



			I have no idea what is happening with my golf any more.
82 today, fine, score ok. Play off 10 course a par 70 and playing handicap is 11.something. All sounds rather fine for myself but it’s how I put a score together that I can’t get my head round.Between holes 1 to 4 and 14 to 18, I was one over with a 3 putt. The 9 holes from 5 to 13 I’m 11 over. Golf makes no sense, clearly (in my mind at least) I am able to play golf, yet clearly I am unable to sustain any amount of consistency.
		
Click to expand...

I feel like this at the moment, playing to or around my handicap (11) most times but I'm losing all my shots in the space of 5 or 6 holes.

Played 9 last night, shot 4 over with a triple on the third and a dropped shot on the 9th. Went level for the rest.

Strangely though, I get more satisfaction from scoring that way than being stuck on a bogey train.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2022)

5 day open at Nairn this week and a 5 hour round not my idea of fun so we have reciprocal rounds at  nairn Dunbar,BoG and Grantown. Had a nice game at ND yesterday and it's way lusher than Nairn, but the course is in great nick,greens good and lots of tree and gorse removed. Hit it well,esp off the tee.  3 bogeys 4 birdies. Happy with how I played won our match 3 up giving a fair few shots.


----------



## Junior (Jul 27, 2022)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			I had a look at yesterdays results and 35, 33 and 32 were the winning scores in the Seniors, all Conwy members. At least the rain kept off!
		
Click to expand...

In the old days I think it would have been Reductions Only fo handicaps but PCC went to 3. 

I'm back on Thursday and Friday and the weathers looking better  !!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2022)

And......there goes the worst round of the year by some margin....
90
19 over par....
Couldn't hit an iron, couldn't buy a putt, lost a ball in 2 inch rough.......
Looking on the bright side..if it gets any worse I'll have a few quid to spare after I've sold my kit.......


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jul 27, 2022)

Played front nine from back tees, shot 45 (22 points, best 9 thus far) so hard to be disappointed.....but +3 gross after 6 followed by 3 doubles on the bounce hurts


----------



## Lump (Jul 27, 2022)

First Club scratch match last night. Playing a guy off +2. 
Had never played the course before but came out the gates hot and got 2up quickly. Local knowledge helped him get it back to level just after the turn. He finally closed out the match on the 17th. Little gutted but the lack of course knowledge didn’t make it easy.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 27, 2022)

Junior said:



			In the old days I think it would have been Reductions Only fo handicaps but PCC went to 3.

I'm back on Thursday and Friday and the weathers looking better  !!!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly would have been reductions only for both  of Mondays comps.

I've got an open at Rhuddlan tomorrow so hoping for an easier day.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 27, 2022)

Back was hurting so got out for 12 holes to see if it would loosen up ahead of the handicap match tomorrow.

Started with 5 bogeys in the first 6 holes and was struggling a little before parring the final 6. Lost a bit of distance with the driver due to the back but it was pretty straight so not the end of the world.

Edit: now stuck on the sofa unable to move due to back.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 27, 2022)

Played in the sweep tonight and played well. Seems like I’m in a little purple patch just now as I shot 76 for a 4.0 differential and will be getting a cut again.

Drove the ball really, really well. Didn’t hit irons that well but pitched great and lag putted great. Even overcame one bad swing where I hoicked one left into the trees and lost  it and ended up with a double on the hole.

So 4 rounds in a row I’ve driven the ball well, maybe I’ve found something again.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2022)

Played yesterday, started reasonably well but then for some reason started pulling my drives left. Big time. Found water off the tee at 5, 6 and 8 which resulted in three no returns. Costly, and ruined my front 9 score with only 12 points.
Sorted it a bit on the back 9, where I had 23 points. So ended up with 35 points, but 5 blobs in total. Ouch. I'm hitting the ball a lot, lot better than my scores are suggesting.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Played yesterday, started reasonably well but then for some reason started pulling my drives left. Big time. Found water off the tee at 5, 6 and 8 which resulted in three no returns. Costly, and ruined my front 9 score with only 12 points.
Sorted it a bit on the back 9, where I had 23 points. So ended up with 35 points, but 5 blobs in total. Ouch. I'm hitting the ball a lot.


Click to expand...

Fixed for you Rob.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 28, 2022)

We had a medal today and i played pretty well, I was frustrated for the first half dozen or so holes as I was hitting the ball really well but 5 times I was I was just off the green but failed to get up and down, I finished the front 9 5 over. 
On the back I did miss a short putt after a good chip and also went through the green into water on the 17th (stopped me having a round with nothing worse than a 5 on) despite those hiccups was just 3 over for the back so 8 over all told and 2 better than my handicap. 
This will be my last round before the new course ratings/slope come into effect, so I expect my handicap after today will be as low as it will ever get.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 28, 2022)

Todays playing conditions for our seniors open at Rhuddlan were a lot calmer than earlier in the week. Couldn't buy a putt from over 5ft but reasonably happy with my 35 points.


----------



## IainP (Jul 28, 2022)

louise_a said:



			We had a medal today and i played pretty well, I was frustrated for the first half dozen or so holes as I was hitting the ball really well but 5 times I was I was just off the green but failed to get up and down, I finished the front 9 5 over.
On the back I did miss a short putt after a good chip and also went through the green into water on the 17th (stopped me having a round with nothing worse than a 5 on) despite those hiccups was just 3 over for the back so 8 over all told and 2 better than my handicap.
This will be my last round before the new course ratings/slope come into effect, so I expect my handicap after today will be as low as it will ever get.
		
Click to expand...

Well played. Re the change, think about all the away courses you play, and how you'll soon be ripping them up, guilt free! 😉🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			And......there goes the worst round of the year by some margin....
90
19 over par....
Couldn't hit an iron, couldn't buy a putt, lost a ball in 2 inch rough.......
Looking on the bright side..if it gets any worse I'll have a few quid to spare after I've sold my kit.......
		
Click to expand...

Don’t pack it in yet, let me wup yer butt first 
And if anyone speed reads that as “wipe” then get down to specsavers 👍


----------



## IanM (Jul 28, 2022)

Just in from a Seniors match against  Radyr. 

Were 4 down after 5... but fought back and won 3&1, despite my partner picking his ball up when he had a shortish putt to win a hole


----------



## louise_a (Jul 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Well played. Re the change, think about all the away courses you play, and how you'll soon be ripping them up, guilt free! 😉🤣
		
Click to expand...

good for home matches too as the opposition will be getting less shots


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 28, 2022)

Round 4 of the Club Championship (summer matchplay knockout). Oppo giving me one shot.  We both played pretty well. All square after 6 and me just one up after nine. Then I had a good spell to get to dormie 5. Cracked it I thought. But he had other ideas. But I eventually won by one hole on the last with a knee knocking three footer to halve the hole. Phew.

But a bizarre scenario on the 13th. He was well wide  (on the practice area, but in bounds) and was attempting a pitch back onto the fairway. He hit a not great shot which was going to land about a yard off the fairway, on the first cut,  about 25yds in front of me. It came down and just disappeared. No bounce, nothing. I could pinpoint to where it came down to an area no bigger than 2 yard square and the grass no longer than an inch high. But ball just disappeared never to be seen again. Can only surmise it fell directly into a dry weather crack in the ground.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 29, 2022)

Another gamecat Nairn Dunbar this morning, drove it well, but irons were poor, scored ok as I chipped and putted well. Only well struck iron was a 5 iron from 220 on 18, its just a shame it went 240 and almost oob🤣.  Struggling with stiffness all the way round, legs very tight. Downside to spending all day on the roof yesterday painting waterproofing gunk on a bit of flat roof.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 29, 2022)

Better today....but not much..
Struck the ball better but made too many silly mistakes
At least I broke 30 points..
Medal at the weekend...could need an ambulance


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2022)

Played Cleeve Hill today with another vintage golf enthusiast, a game that was delayed from Covid times.

We both decided to carry and just took short sets, I had 9 clubs, and thank goodness I only had the 9, plus a kg of water....
Walking off the first green my bag strap snapped!
I tried making another hole in the leather but half way up the second it snapped again, the leather was just too dry.

So I ended up having to carry the bag up and down the hills for the rest of the round using the grab handle, my arms must have been 3 inches longer by the time we finished and I was knackered by the end!  I can't remember when a beer tasted so good. 

It was a strange day weather-wise, nice and warm (too warm when you're lugging your bag!) but barely a breath of wind.

Score was patchy but the views were amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 29, 2022)

Crow said:



			Played Cleeve Hill today with another vintage golf enthusiast, a game that was delayed from Covid times.

We both decided to carry and just took short sets, I had 9 clubs, and thank goodness I only had the 9, plus a kg of water....
Walking off the first green my bag strap snapped!
I tried making another hole in the leather but half way up the second it snapped again, the leather was just too dry.

So I ended up having to carry the bag up and down the hills for the rest of the round using the grab handle, my arms must have been 3 inches longer by the time we finished and I was knackered by the end!  I can't remember when a beer tasted so good. 

It was a strange day weather-wise, nice and warm (too warm when you're lugging your bag!) but barely a breath of wind.

Score was patchy but the views were amazing.

View attachment 43640


View attachment 43641

Click to expand...

Very modern looking glove 😉


----------



## Dando (Jul 29, 2022)

Just got back from a great afternoon at Cuddington thanks to @Blue in Munich.

@Steve Wilkes might get the pace of the greens by the end of the year!

I get there’s some decent tracks I Surrey but how the addington gets rated above this place baffles me


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2022)

Just had a fantastic night at the club. Cross Country Texas Scramble. Most of you probably know what cross country means, but for those that don't, it was 7 holes playing across fairways, 17th tee to the 1st green, 2nd tee to the 3rd, etc, some of them would have measured over 500 yards while the shortest ones were around 200. Teams of 4, I entered with my two mates and an older chap who has played with us before joined us - I was well chuffed he did as he's a top bloke and a tidy player off 15 ish. There was also a rule that whoever's shot you select, that person wouldn't hit on the next one (to prevent your best player just taking on every shot himself I suppose).

It was so much fun trying to plot our way round, smashing drives over trees and such - you could argue we'd been training for it all our lives. 😆 We played so well and hardly put a foot wrong. After two-putting the first two greens, we one-putted all the rest, and I knew we were in with a good chance. All of us contributed, with some outrageous shots and superb putts. Had no disaster holes. Fish & chips dinner while we waited for the last groups to come in.

When the results were read out, sure enough, we were the winners! Bottle of wine each as a prize. Not a bad night's work, as I worked out I'd only hit 15 shots altogether since my drives were used 4 times out of the 7 holes. 😂  Really enjoyed it, great fun and taking the win was a nice bonus.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jul 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just got back from a great afternoon at Cuddington thanks to @Blue in Munich.

@Steve Wilkes might get the pace of the greens by the end of the year!

I get there’s some decent tracks I Surrey but how the addington gets rated above this place baffles me
		
Click to expand...

I'm bringing a spirit level next time I play there, fantastic greens and a great course set up, one of the best I've played. A big thanks to @Blue in Munich for Inviting us to play it and well please to shoot 78 off the backs, beating 300+ driver @Dando by 3 and our host by 5 (Who to be fair was experimenting a little)


----------



## louise_a (Jul 29, 2022)

Played in a team open at Childwall today, after striking the ball really well yesterday today my woods off the fairway were very poor for the most part and when I did hit a good one I messed up on the green. I did buck up later in the round with 3 3 pointers put generally well below what   of myself.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just got back from a great afternoon at Cuddington thanks to @Blue in Munich.

@Steve Wilkes might get the pace of the greens by the end of the year!

I get there’s some decent tracks I Surrey but how the addington gets rated above this place baffles me
		
Click to expand...




Steve Wilkes said:



			I'm bringing a spirit level next time I play there, fantastic greens and a great course set up, one of the best I've played. A big thanks to @Blue in Munich for Inviting us to play it and well please to shoot 78 off the backs, beating 300+ driver @Dando by 3 and our host by 5 (Who to be fair was experimenting a little)
		
Click to expand...

Very kind, thank you guys.  I'm more than happy to be a member there, won't be moving anywhere in a hurry.  The tree removal has improved both the course & the conditioning for me, and Simon and his team do a fantastic job of looking after it.  The club is looking to improve the course long term with changes such as the run off area on 5 instead of the bunkers.   And it's not a bad view from the terrace either.  Count myself lucky every time I drive in.  Hope you liked the dress code 

Shame Princess Pouty couldn't join us, @Bratty, get well soon mate, see you next time.


----------



## 4LEX (Jul 30, 2022)

Played Hayling Island a few days ago and got battered! Played some great golf but struggled with the wind. Hit almost every drive and approach where I wanted but the wind had other ideas. On a normal inland course it's in the 60's. I was fortunate to shoot two rounds in the 70's! Bloody great day out though.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 30, 2022)

Captains Day today at our place and by my count we had 12 flags at the back of greens which was a bit do a challenge.

I shot 77 for a net 70 (level par, 4.8 differential) and if you had offered me that before I went out I would have bit your hand off. As is the way with golf though I came off the course cursing myself as I was 5 over for the last 5 holes including a double at the last. Also had a treble on the front which was a shocker.

Now I’ve calmed down a bit and had time to reflect I played really well again, driving was controlled, irons where better and putting was once again very good. Hope this form continues for a few weeks.

I think I’ll. get another cut to the handicap and may actually go down below the 5.4 I started the season at.


----------



## AliMc (Jul 30, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Captains Day today at our place and by my count we had 12 flags at the back of greens which was a bit do a challenge.

I shot 77 for a net 70 (level par, 4.8 differential) and if you had offered me that before I went out I would have bit your hand off. As is the way with golf though I came off the course cursing myself as I was 5 over for the last 5 holes including a double at the last. Also had a treble on the front which was a shocker.

Now I’ve calmed down a bit and had time to reflect I played really well again, driving was controlled, irons where better and putting was once again very good. Hope this form continues for a few weeks.

I think I’ll. get another cut to the handicap and may actually go down below the 5.4 I started the season at.
		
Click to expand...

Always find it easier when the pins are at the back at our place, it's much harder when they are at the front especially on the 4 par 3's


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 30, 2022)

39 out 43 back, best ever at Bulwell Forest. 41 points, will find out Monday how far up the leader board I've finished


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2022)

There was another team comp today, a team Stableford with best two of four to count on each hole. Unfortunately most people were already teamed up so me and my mate could only find one other chap to join us and make a team of three. After a slow start we had a great stretch from the 5th to the 9th of 6 or 7 points on each hole, which took us to a front nine of 46. Unfortunately we then tanked the 10th with a score of 2 and struggled more on the back nine - 38 there for a total score of 84. Obviously we had little chance as a team of three anyway but I just hope we didn't disgrace ourselves to much! 

Personally my round was a bit of a head-scratcher. I was off 12 shots since it was 85% allowance, and it was off yellow tees for some reason. I started with a few bogeys, doubled the 4th annoyingly, but then birdied the 5th out of nowhere - my drive had finished about 6 inches from a tree so I just punched a 9 iron rather than going for a full swing, and somehow it ended up just 5 feet past the pin! Parred the 7th, 8th & 9th to get 19 points on the front.

Double on the 10th was annoying but another miracle birdie on the 11th by sinking a 30 foot putt. Disappointing double on the 13th after I shanked a 56°! Actually second shank of the day which was gutting as I've not done that for ages. Suspect I was just being lazy, but alarming anyway. Another double on 16 after a poor three putt. Ended up with 16 points back nine.

My wedges were shocking all day, pitching was poor, never got the distance right at all, and then of course the two shanks on top of that. Walked off feeling like I'd played rubbish but somehow I've shot 81 for 35 points off of 12, which is my target handicap essentially. Putting was either fantastic or God awful with not much in between. Bodes well really that I should be able to play off 12 - I just need to get there first.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2022)

Smashing day, playing an open at Gosforth gc, known locally as The Bridlepath. Played pretty well although I seem to have lost the ability to hit my 3 wood 😥. A very solid 42 points, respectable but I don't expect to be near the money. 

It's not exceptional but it's a very pleasant place, has some interesting holes, no hills and a friendly clubhouse. £10 for the open, fabulous value.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 31, 2022)

Had 5 birdies yesterday, including 2 x 2’s. 💵 
For a lovely 29 points 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2022)

Club Major today...
Course was fiery to say the least, breezy too..and some of the pin positions were just nasty
Played OK with a couple of birdies, including a 2 to match Fragger's score at the same hole (surprised he hasn't told you about it yet)
Level handicap on the 17th tee, birdie, birdie would have won it, par, par would have seen me in the money.
Double, double sees me 15th😫
Just 1 poor shot on each hole put me behind the 8 ball with little chance...
Oh well......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 31, 2022)

Club Major Medal today
Course was fiery to say the least and some of the pin positions were just nasty.

Played pretty well for a net 74 and 5th place in my division, but totally messed up the par 3 10th scoring an 8, which messed with my head and I lost shots to handicap on the next 2 holes.

Could easily have had a net 68.

2 highlights for me, a birdie 2 on the 8th to put me in the 2’s pot, for the first time at Ellesborough
and a par on the tough 15 th par 5 uphill into the wind

The 98 gets reduced to 96 for HC purposes so my index reduces again from 20.3 to 19.8, so I lose a shot 

Honourable draw with himself who also got net 74 and also got a 2 at the 8th

Happy days


----------



## louise_a (Jul 31, 2022)

Centenary trophy for us today,  I never really got going, front nine was saved by holing a few putts, but second nine was pretty poor, finished with a gross 87 for a net 78 (new ratings in effect from today so only 9 shots instead of 10)
On Thursday I played our 6 par 5s in one under, today I played them in 7 over, I didnt hit the greens on  any of them in 3 today, very poor


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 1, 2022)

Played yesterday. Double bogey on the first which is probably the easiest hole on the course so when I got to the turn and totted up my score to find I was 2 over gross, was pleasantly surprised. 

49 on the back nine. Standard. 🤪


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 1, 2022)

Also, tried the Cam Smith putting technique….left hand on the hip, square the face to the line, and pull the trigger. Have to say - it’s the best I’ve putted in a long time. A few long ones went in, and those that didn’t were comfortable tap-ins. I’ll be sticking with that I reckon.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2022)

Out this morning with CVG..golf's a stupid game....
If I'd played yesterday how I played today then my name would be going up on a board in the clubhouse soon....as it is I have to make do with a cut that doesn't drop my PH...
Starting on the 10th I played that 9 in 3 over to turn with 20 points...a missed chance on 15 and a dodgy pull on 16 the only real blemishes 
On to the front(back) 9..2 pars and a birdie were tempered with a double on 4  followed by 3 more bogeys in the next 4 holes
Quality 8 iron to a foot set up a birdie on the last for another 3 over score..
77 shots, 39 points, Index down to 7 but still get 9 shots off the whites by 0.04 of a shot....Fragger will be pleased...
A good day at the office...starting to find a bit of form again.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Out this morning with CVG..golf's a stupid game....
If I'd played yesterday how I played today then my name would be going up on a board in the clubhouse soon....as it is I have to make do with a cut that doesn't drop my PH...
Starting on the 10th I played that 9 in 3 over to turn with 20 points...a missed chance on 15 and a dodgy pull on 16 the only real blemishes 
On to the front(back) 9..2 pars and a birdie were tempered with a double on 4  followed by 3 more bogeys in the next 4 holes
Quality 8 iron to a foot set up a birdie on the last for another 3 over score..
77 shots, 39 points, Index down to 7 but still get 9 shots off the whites by 0.04 of a shot....Fragger will be pleased...
A good day at the office...starting to find a bit of form again.
		
Click to expand...

Medal or Stableford?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Medal or Stableford?
		
Click to expand...

Medal yesterday, Stableford this morning but holed everything and played as a Medal as I always do....


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 1, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Had 5 birdies yesterday, including 2 x 2’s. 💵
For a lovely 29 points 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I saw a card at my place a few weeks ago were a lad had 4 2's and 32 points. Someone also had a HIO that day to steal half the 2's pot. Think he must have ended up with about £24 for his 4 2's. When it's not your day, it's not your day.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Medal yesterday, Stableford this morning but holed everything and played as a Medal as I always do....
		
Click to expand...

Just having a bit of fun, find it amusing you include both gross score and Stableford points 👍

I'm like you play every scoring round as a Medal. Got to really as with not many shots you don't recover from the dreaded BLOB 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Just having a bit of fun, find it amusing you include both gross score and Stableford points 👍

I'm like you play every scoring round as a Medal. Got to really as with not many shots you don't recover from the dreaded BLOB 🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Too right....like being low but sometimes it's hard work...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Too right....like being low but sometimes it's hard work...
		
Click to expand...

Especially this 'summer' the weather has not been golf friendly.

Last weekend was classic, we got the course back after the Carris Trophy was played in flat calm conditions and we enjoyed a 4 club wind for the comp on bone hard fairways. Hitting it offline was not an option. My nett 76 was in the prize money 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 1, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			39 out 43 back, best ever at Bulwell Forest. 41 points, will find out Monday how far up the leader board I've finished
		
Click to expand...


First place confirmed,


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2022)

Day off today, went to play Redbourn with my dad and uncle. Haven't played the 18 there before, only the par 3 course with my wife. Another place with baked hard fairways which made for some long drives - nearly ran out of bounds on the 1st, stayed in by an inch. 😂 There was a good mix of some interesting holes, but the 2nd hole was awful. It was like a double dogleg left that were both 90 degrees around a field which is out of bounds, so like three sides of a rectangle. Daft.

After nine holes I had the lead with 19 points over my uncle's 16 - me receiving 16 shots here and him 21. That all changed on the next hole, SI1 so he's getting two shots and only sinks it from about 90 yards for a birdie and 5 bloody points! I only made 5 for 2 thanks to a good up and down having had to take a drop after my drive ran into a bush. 🤦🏻‍♂️

After this he never looked back and played some of the best golf I've ever seen him play. His back nine was two over par for a total of 27 points! Absolutely outrageous and not something I could compete with at all. I played well but blobbed the 17th and settled for an 18 point back nine. 85 gross, 37 points but soundly thrashed by an 84 gross, 43 points for my uncle. My dad played ok and managed 31 points off 36 (not a real handicap, he only plays about 5 times a year).

Brilliant day, weather was so humid though, reached about 26° at times and it felt sweltering. Breakfast was good as well, and I'm sure we'll be back one day as it's situated perfectly between where we each live.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 1, 2022)

Semi final of the seniors pairs tonight, up against a couple of very good players who were giving us 7 and 8 shots respectively. 

Front 9 was very nip and tuck, never more than a hole in it, reached the turn all square. Lost 10 and 11 to go 2 down, then missed a short putt on 12 which would have pulled one back. 

Halved the next two, then they sunk a great putt to be 3 up with 3 to play. Looking pretty grim, but we were due to get shots on 16 and 18 so thought we still had a bit of hope. 

We won 16, but knew we had to go for it on 17. Got lucky when my 2nd hit the top of a bunker and finished 10 foot from the pin. Opponents could only get a 5, I got the par to take it up the 18th. 

I managed to roll in a six footer on 18 for a par which was enough to take it back to the first. 

They were a bit shell shocked, but 4 good drives and second shots saw us all par the hole, so onto the 20th. 

I was just short of the green with my tee shot but with a massive slope from the edge of a bunker to contend with. My PP was well short after a poor tee shot. Our opponents put both tee shots in the middle of the green. We got our second shots to 10 feet, they knocked theirs stone dead, we missed our par putts, and that was that. 

Gutted to lose but it was a cracking match and we both played well.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2022)

A free day out at Delemere Forrest yesterday with the wife. Lovely day for it. I played shocking for the front nine but then something kicked in and got a couple of birdies on the back nine. Wife struggled all day, she had a back problem, but got round ok. Highlight was being watched teeing off on a tough par three by three blokes. I stuck it  to two meters and the wife followed to three meters. We strolled off the tee like we do this all the time. Lol


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2022)

Was going to play this morning but the course was under water.
Yes waterlogged,
We had so much rain overnight the ditches taking the water from the course could not cope.
Opened at 12 noon but was in my lounger in the sun by then.


----------



## Albo (Aug 2, 2022)

38 out, 40 back today. Breaking 80, after back to back 80s is positive forward momentum


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Was going to play this morning but the course was under water.
Yes waterlogged,
We had so much rain overnight the ditches taking the water from the course could not cope.
Opened at 12 noon but was in my lounger in the sun by then.
		
Click to expand...

We had about 7mm of rain in the whole of July.........


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 2, 2022)

played poorly but managed 17 points for 9 holes


----------



## GG26 (Aug 2, 2022)

Crow said:



			Played Cleeve Hill today with another vintage golf enthusiast, a game that was delayed from Covid times.

We both decided to carry and just took short sets, I had 9 clubs, and thank goodness I only had the 9, plus a kg of water....
Walking off the first green my bag strap snapped!
I tried making another hole in the leather but half way up the second it snapped again, the leather was just too dry.

So I ended up having to carry the bag up and down the hills for the rest of the round using the grab handle, my arms must have been 3 inches longer by the time we finished and I was knackered by the end!  I can't remember when a beer tasted so good.

It was a strange day weather-wise, nice and warm (too warm when you're lugging your bag!) but barely a breath of wind.

Score was patchy but the views were amazing.

View attachment 43640


View attachment 43641

Click to expand...

Played my first ever round at Cleeve Hill


----------



## GG26 (Aug 2, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Club Major Medal today
Course was fiery to say the least and some of the pin positions were just nasty.

Played pretty well for a net 74 and 5th place in my division, but totally messed up the par 3 10th scoring an 8, which messed with my head and I lost shots to handicap on the next 2 holes.

Could easily have had a net 68.

2 highlights for me, a birdie 2 on the 8th to put me in the 2’s pot, for the first time at Ellesborough
and a par on the tough 15 th par 5 uphill into the wind

The 98 gets reduced to 96 for HC purposes so my index reduces again from 20.3 to 19.8, so I lose a shot

Honourable draw with himself who also got net 74 and also got a 2 at the 8th

Happy days
		
Click to expand...

Well played Fragger.  

I need to pull my socks up by H4H - arriving at a forum meet with a handicap higher than Fragger, how could I live that down! 😳


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 2, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Was going to play this morning but the course was under water.
Yes waterlogged,
We had so much rain overnight the ditches taking the water from the course could not cope.
Opened at 12 noon but was in my lounger in the sun by then.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody weather down South, still chucking it down up here when you were ligging in the sun 🤣


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Bloody weather down South, still chucking it down up here when you were ligging in the sun 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Is Liverpool down south.?
I suppose so from where you are !


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We had about 7mm of rain in the whole of July.........

Click to expand...

North West had 117mm overnight.
It looked like it first thing puddles all over the roads.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 3, 2022)

several courses closed round here yesterday but we were open for Captain's charity open I had another good day, started on the 18th, shotgun start, which I bogeyed, then played the front nine is level, one birdie, one bogey. not quite as good on the back but stood on the 17th tee needing a par for a 5 over 77, hit a good drive and nice second but when I got to the ball it was on a nasty downhill hanging lie only knocked it forward about 20 yards then missed the green with my 4th had a long putt for a bogey 6, knocked it way past and missed the return, triple bogey 8 for a gross 80.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 3, 2022)

Played last night for the handicap team in a brutal 30mph wind with gusts of 40 plus.

Stood over my ball on the 6th green and the ball was wobbling in the wind. 

My partner and i played poorly really but despite being dormie 2 on the 17th tee we managed to win the final 2 holes to halve the match.

On the 17th green I had miscounted the number of shots their guy had taken so thought I had a putt to halve it and we'd therefore lose the match. So when my partner missed his par putt I nonchalantly knocked in a slippery 6 footer (literally one foot forward, not even looking at the ball) for the par.

My partner couldn't believe I'd just done it, I thought he was going to have a heart attack 😂.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 3, 2022)

Played at Moor Allerton today, what a great course, really enjoyed it, golf wasn't bad but I didn't get the bounces today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2022)

louise_a said:



			Played at Moor Allerton today, what a great course, really enjoyed it, golf wasn't bad but I didn't get the bounces today.
		
Click to expand...

Which loops did you play? I think 10-18 are fabulous, the stand out 9. I can't decide which other 9 I prefer after that, i haven't played it often enough to say.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 4, 2022)

Played in the monthly medal last night and although I didn't post my best score ever from the whites I had my best round ever. Shot 74 (had a 73 a couple of weeks ago) so my fine form is continuing. That 74 included a disastrous 10 on hole 8 where I didn't even lose a ball.  I was -2 for the other 17 holes. Score gets adjusted to 71 for handicap purposes. Some great scores last night so even with a net 68 I finished 6th and out of the money for the competition. Winner and runner both up had a net 62 (26 handicap and 19 handicap for those that watch these kind of things).

Came back in 33 (par 35) so my first ever under par back 9 at our place.  Over the round I had an eagle, 4 birdies, 4 bogies and a 10. Mental round. I didn't even start that well, I was 3 over after 5 then from 6 on I started finding the middle of the face on nearly every shot. Eagled the 6th after a drive and 3 hybrid to about 8 foot and just kept playing well from there.

So the 71 gave me a differential of -0.1 and I've been cut to 4.5, just 0.1 from my target now. 6 weeks ago I was thinking of selling my gear on eBay it was that bad. Stupid game.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 4, 2022)

Had a tie this morning against a retired GP  nice guy, very very steady off the tee and a good putter. Gave him 9 shots which meant he got 5 shots in the first 7 holes. I played pretty well, but didn't hole any of my birdie putts on the first 2 holes, but won the 3rd, 5 to get back
 to AQ. Lost 7th with a shot after he holes a 20 fter for par and I missed my 5ft birdie. Managed to get 3 up though 8,9,10 and 11. Managed a half on 12th with a par against play with his shot.  Lost 13 with a par with a shot and hit a poor tee shot on 14 cost me that as well. Hit back with a birdie on 15, lost 16 with a par with his 4 with a shot, halfed 17 and 18 to win one up. So noe innthe semis of both singles match players.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 4, 2022)

4 birdies and a single bogey for a nice little 69.
Best round of the season to date, just a shame we didn't put a card in 🤣


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2022)

Played Farnham today on a reciprocal. Course in lovely condition, and very green.  Well worth a game if you are in the area. Got stuffed, fourball better ball, 5 and 4 despite getting 35 points individually.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Which loops did you play? I think 10-18 are fabulous, the stand out 9. I can't decide which other 9 I prefer after that, i haven't played it often enough to say.
		
Click to expand...

We played 1-18


----------



## louise_a (Aug 4, 2022)

We had an exchange day today and so played our weekly comp at Withington, it is a pretty much flat course except for the first green/2nd tee. It is 300yds longer than ours and the fairways are all tree lined, CR is par +0.9 and slope 135 so rated for me over 2 shots more difficult than Ellesmere.
Happy to report I was very straight off the tee and bar a couple of iffy shots and chips, both on the same 2 holes, I played very well and finished with 36 points, almost a full shot better than handicap.

The one pain was it is not easy to play a comp on an away course and have it as a qualifying comp, i did register for a GP round for myself but that wasn't the easiest thing to do and now I am waiting for the person who marked my card to confirm my score


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2022)

Played OK but knew I’d scored poorly front 9; didn’t tot up points after 9 and asked my marker to not tell me as I wanted to put it behind me; proceeded to blob 10th but didn’t obsess over that as it didn’t compound an unknown misery that was my front 9 score (if you get my drift); then scored 20pts over remaining 8 holes. 

At end my marker told me I’d scored 13pts front 9…as I actually hadn’t even bothered guessing.  Interesting that not knowing my score for 9 meant I wasn’t that fussed about blobbing 10th and with that clearer head I went on to play and score well.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 5, 2022)

77/+6 with two doubles, and back-to-back bogies with just 50yds left for my second, from the middle of the fairway 

Slight tweak in the swing from last week's lesson starting to pay off. If I can cut out the doubles, and tighten up the short game, I might have a low one in me, index creeping down too, which is nice.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 5, 2022)

louise_a said:



			We played 1-18
		
Click to expand...

I grew up playing at Moor Allerton. They seem to have put in a rule that 18 holes are 1 - 18, and if you want to play 9 the int's 19-27. It's a shame, as I think the best routing is 1-9 & 19-27. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2022)

slowhand said:



			I grew up playing at Moor Allerton. They seem to have put in a rule that 18 holes are 1 - 18, and if you want to play 9 the int's 19-27. It's a shame, as I think the best routing is 1-9 & 19-27. Glad you enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

You don't think 10-18 are the stand out holes?

I can't remember 1-9 but I found 19-27 to be okay but not more than that. Certainly not after 10-18.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2022)

Yet another "what could have been" round.
Starting on the back 9 I was +3 on the 9th (18th).
Made a complete horlicks of it and made a double.. Still, level handicap so not a disaster.
Bogeythe first 2 of the backm9mbit birdied the 3rd so still level and a nice par at the next saw me 1 up on handicap.
A dodgy bounce of the par 3 14th(5th) put me in a greenside bunker.
To be fair I tried to be a bit too cute with it and it stayed in...but, instead of rolling down to the base it plugged about 1/3 of an inch below the lip
No shot, tried to blast it out but it wasn't happening...played out for 4 and missed the putt for a triple....splendid 
Nice par down the next and then my drive defied gravity, bounced 45° uphill into a bunker.. 
Got it out,  played up and got another bad bounce out the back of the green and made a double.
Par 3 next and was on the green about 10 feet away in 2 after a poor tee shot..the putt was downhill, downwind 
I breathed on the ball and it went 20 feet past - took 20 seconds to get there mind....
Another double.
Good par up the last and im signing for an 84 instead of , possibly a 79.....
Stupid game.....


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Yet another "what could have been" round.
Starting on the back 9 I was +3 on the 9th (18th).
Made a complete horlicks of it and made a double.. Still, level handicap so not a disaster.
Bogeythe first 2 of the backm9mbit birdied the 3rd so still level and a nice par at the next saw me 1 up on handicap.
A dodgy bounce of the par 3 14th(5th) put me in a greenside bunker.
To be fair I tried to be a bit too cute with it and it stayed in...but, instead of rolling down to the base it plugged about 1/3 of an inch below the lip
No shot, tried to blast it out but it wasn't happening...played out for 4 and missed the putt for a triple....splendid 
Nice par down the next and then my drive defied gravity, bounced 45° uphill into a bunker..
Got it out,  played up and got another bad bounce out the back of the green and made a double.
Par 3 next and was on the green about 10 feet away in 2 after a poor tee shot..the putt was downhill, downwind
I breathed on the ball and it went 20 feet past - took 20 seconds to get there mind....
Another double.
Good par up the last and im signing for an 84 instead of , possibly a 79.....
Stupid game.....
		
Click to expand...

Did you beat “billy 2 shots”?


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2022)

Couple of days of persimmon and blades, yesterday at Fleetwood, started with a very poor double which set the tone, I didn't make one par even and scored 23!

Today we were at Morecambe and I started with a quad bogey 9!  Settled down after that though and scored 37 points which was good enough for the win.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			Did you beat “billy 2 shots”?
		
Click to expand...

Fragger doesn't play midweek but I did pip CVG by a point....he's a 2 time 2 shotter as well...try saying that when you've had a couple


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 5, 2022)

Played in a 4BBB Open at Rhos on Sea today. Course was in excellent condition and greens were superb, best I can remember seeing them. Nothing special score wise with 40 points but it was a very enjoyable knock.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 5, 2022)

I wasnt playing today, but this morning I saw a plea for a 4th to make up a team in an event at Chorlton-cum-hardy so of course I answered the call.  Turns out is was the Team event of the Manchester and district ladies golf assoc.
I have never know such a start to a team event, with 2 scores to count on each hole we start off 5 points, 7 pts, 5, 5, 6, 5.
We couldn't keep that up but we did end up with 84 points which won the trophy by one point, as well as the trophy £50 each too.
Personally I played well contributing on 12 holes including 9 pars.


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2022)

Played yesterday with my twisted neck, only got two tee shots off the ground ......................... but scrambled well!
I had to test my neck as I'm in a charity day tomorrow.
Oh dear!
I may have to start with a valium and a guiness!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2022)

Moyer trophy today, hit it well but struggled to get the ball in the hole. Had three 360 lip outs, was putting for birdies on all the par 3s inside 10 feet but only got one.  Biggest kick I the balls was driving to the front edge of 15 then 3 putting☹.  On the bright side this will knock knock one of my good scores of😉


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2022)

A pairs knockout today.
 Lost on the last but the good news for me was the putting was hugely better than at Littlestone earlier in the week,  the bad news was that the driver was poorer.


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2022)

chrisd said:



			A pairs knockout today.
Lost on the last but the good news for me was the putting was hugely better than at Littlestone earlier in the week,  the bad news was that the driver was poorer.
		
Click to expand...

Have you thought of taking up a different hobby, like knitting?


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Played with a couple of sloths today. 4 hours 15 mins for a course that is just over 6,000 yards. One of the guys only hit it 150 yards off the tee but would look for it at 200 yards. I was forever telling him that his ball was “back there”. For me it was a day of near misses on the green as nothing would drop.


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Played with a couple of sloths today. 4 hours 15 mins for a course that is just over 6,000 yards. One of the guys only hit it 150 yards off the tee but would look for it at 200 yards. I was forever telling him that his ball was “back there”. For me it was a day of near misses on the green as nothing would drop.
		
Click to expand...

was you playing with @Oddsocks 🤣🤣


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 6, 2022)

2nd round of the club champs today, first out at 7 as a 2ball with a lad I play with on the handicap team.

Hooked into the trees on the first but managed to get through, caught the top of the next set of trees with my second and was happy to walk away with bogey.

Second I shanked it at a right angle pretty much onto the first fairway. Walked off with a triple.

Pretty much story of the round tbh. Either pars or doubles due to awful shots.

Ended up 4 over PH (15 over) so won't be anywhere near the prizes.

Managed to get home for half 10 including a drink after the round so kept the missus sweet. Every cloud.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Have you thought of taking up a different hobby, like knitting?
		
Click to expand...

Tried knitting before golf, trouble was that stitches were difficult, and kept dropping them


----------



## IanM (Aug 6, 2022)

Awful performance off the tee mitigated by everything else being ok... ended on 31 points which felt more than I deserved!


----------



## GG26 (Aug 6, 2022)

Board comp stableford today and one round of extremes.  Off a playing handicap of 23 started par, bogey, par, par for 12pts after four holes.  Followed that with two blobs on 5 & 6 and on 18pts at halfway.

Missed a very short putt for 2pts on 11, but then birdied 13 (4pts), parred 14 (4pts), blob on 15 and then chipped in to birdie our SI 1 16th for 5pts.  Was chuffed with this one was this the only hole on the course that I had not previously birdied.  Parred 17 and on 18 (par 5), put the first in the stream at 170 yards, got an iron up to 180 yards next to a small tree.  Felt that I needed to get down in three from there to post a score.  Took a 3-wood into the breeze and told my PP that I needed to hit my best ever 3-wood to get on the green.  Nailed it high and straight as an arrow leaving 20ft.  Two putts and in with 41pts. 

All the scores appear to be in and there are 5 of us leading on 41.  Will now be on the back 9 score and my 23pts must put me in with a good shout


----------



## GG26 (Aug 6, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Board comp stableford today and one round of extremes.  Off a playing handicap of 23 started par, bogey, par, par for 12pts after four holes.  Followed that with two blobs on 5 & 6 and on 18pts at halfway.

Missed a very short putt for 2pts on 11, but then birdied 13 (4pts), parred 14 (4pts), blob on 15 and then chipped in to birdie our SI 1 16th for 5pts.  Was chuffed with this one was this the only hole on the course that I had not previously birdied.  Parred 17 and on 18 (par 5), put the first in the stream at 170 yards, got an iron up to 180 yards next to a small tree.  Felt that I needed to get down in three from there to post a score.  Took a 3-wood into the breeze and told my PP that I needed to hit my best ever 3-wood to get on the green.  Nailed it high and straight as an arrow leaving 20ft.  Two putts and in with 41pts.

All the scores appear to be in and there are 5 of us leading on 41.  Will now be on the back 9 score and my 23pts must put me in with a good shout
		
Click to expand...

Looks like one of the others got 25pts on the back 9 ☹️


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2022)

Club's Charity Day today .............................. and was really looking forward to it.
It was like I'd never played before!
14 points.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 7, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Looks like one of the others got 25pts on the back 9 ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, unlucky.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 7, 2022)

Played yesterday in our stableford comp and it was a bit of a strange round. Felt like I played really poorly, hit the ball terribly. Had a couple of very nearly skied drives, and at least 5 thins but none of them put me in any series trouble. Somehow managed to shoot an adjusted 77 (picked up on 1 hole as I had a 5 footer for a double and wasn’t getting a shot and the group behind were waiting on the tee with hands on hips).

With that round I’ve managed to hit a milestone that I thought I’d never reach when I took up golf again 6 years ago in that I would now be classed as an old Cat 1 golfer as my index is 4.1. WHS makes it much easier due to the slope being included, I doubt I would have ever managed this under CONGU if I’m being honest.

Still, I’m over the moon with it. No idea what my next target should be now though.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Looks like one of the others got 25pts on the back 9 ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my sort of luck Mike....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2022)

Decided to try and enjoy playing and stop obsessing about a score.  Played better, though still didn’t score very well due to a few dafties along the way.  But enjoyed my round due to improvements in striking irons.  2 over my CH easily remedied.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 7, 2022)

Club champs yesterday. Drove well and hit decent irons, but my putting, which is usually a decent part of my game, went and hid in a cupboard somewhere. The greens were pretty tough yesterday, some nasty pin placements, a fair few playing across slopes from every angle and running like glass, and the group in front must have put clingfilm over 4 or 5 of the holes…..🤔🤬😁 ended with a net 80, which should have been better, but, not unhappy under the conditions. Missed the cut for today, but first go in the comp for three or four years, enjoyed the day.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			was you playing with @Oddsocks 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ouch……

Didn’t play today but yesterday won an inter club matchplay round 5&3, if I hadn’t missed a tricky putt on 12th it would have been 7&6.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2022)

Couldn't play yesterday and this morning I had to play a friendly with the Sunday League team, so I told my mates we could play this afternoon from 1:30. Consequently had to play 90 minutes in the blazing sun this morning due to other injuries (even though I'm still injured myself) so came home absolutely shattered before showering and going straight out to the course.

Just a friendly knock off the yellows thankfully, and had low expectations from my round, but kicked off with 4 pars to start - starting on the 8th so that's both par 5s, a testing par 3 and the 11th which I've only parred about once in the last year. Had a couple of miscues on the 12th and made a double, followed by a bogey, but then parred the next 6 holes in a row! So that was 10 pars out of 12 holes somehow. I think sometimes when the expectations are low and you don't care that inadvertently creates the perfect golf mentality and you play well almost by accident. 😆

Did get a bit tired inevitably and went bogey, double, double from 2nd-4th with some poor shots. But got back on the par train at the 5th & 6th. Finished with a tidy bogey for a round of 77, 41 points. It's my second best score ever, and the best I've managed at my home course, so well chuffed with that, and really wasn't expecting anything like it all things considered. I think 12 has to be the most pars I've ever made on a round, and hitting 10 greens in regulation absolutely has to be a new record for me.

Good signs! Now I just need to somehow harness and replicate that "whatever" attitude going forwards and I'll be onto a winner.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2022)

Was working until 4 yesterday afternoon but the wife suggested a walk around Cooden as it was a lovely evening. Teed off about 5 o'clock and finished around 7.30, just in time to pop down our favourite Bexhill restaurant for a lovely meal. It was beautiful out.. this photo was taken just prior to me rifling a 5 iron into our 185 yard 14th hole and making a very rare par.


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2022)

Had the morning off and decided to get out for a game. Tee’d off about 7.45 and despite getting stuck behind someone who made @chrisd look like a youth the front 9 was ok and got 17 points.
Back 9 was similar and despite ballsing up 11 after a 270 yard 3 wood  that found the middle of the fairway I got another 17 points.
Putting was poo as i had 10 putts for birdie and only holed 2.


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Was working until 4 yesterday afternoon but the wife suggested a walk around Cooden as it was a lovely evening. Teed off about 5 o'clock and finished around 7.30, just in time to pop down our favourite Bexhill restaurant for a lovely meal. It was beautiful out.. this photo was taken just prior to me rifling a 5 iron into our 185 yard 14th hole and making a very rare par.
View attachment 43749

Click to expand...

You almost look like a golfer


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2022)

Better day at the office today...but still some silly errors costing a shed load of shots.?
Started  par, bogey but then went on a 4 par streak - all shot holes...
Then a double on another green with a , quite frankly,  dirty pin position and 2 bogeys to finish..5 over..
Mixed bag on the back 9..2 birdies, 3 bogeys and a double but still only 3 over..
So a 79, 8 over and a small cut back to 7.
But at least half a dozen wasted shots....chips that I didn't hit hard enough so didn't make the green, a couple of dodgy drives and a couple of the obligatory bad bounces too....
There's a low one coming....I can feel it in me bones.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Played yesterday evening. Played ok apart from a couple of holes without threatening a decent score. Tiredness due to the lingering effects of Covid caught up with me towards the end.

General ball striking is improving which is nice. 

But, our greens have taken a turn for the worse. 2 weeks ago they were brilliant. They rolled nicely and were consistent. Yesterday every one was different. Some rock hard and like putting down a glass staircase, the others were soft and slower than a slow thing. Which made for difficult putting and anticipating what the ball would do when landing. I should really have been 3 or 4 shots lower. But isn’t that always the case.

I’ll take the positives from the 80 as that was the worst I could have scored.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			You almost look like a golfer
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean gopher?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			You almost look like a golfer
		
Click to expand...

19 points out, 20 points in, with a stupid blob on the last! Can't recall ever blobbing that hole before.
I'm not far off being a golfer
🤔🤔🤔😎😎


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2022)

Played with the boys this morning, hit it ok by was def lacking some umph in my drives.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 8, 2022)

Over the last weekeI managed 8 rounds of golf. Firstly, won the presidents invitational with my guest at my club last weekend (me on the left).

We had 37pts in greensomes off 9, followed by 42pts in the better ball. 🇲🇽

Then I played Trevose, St Enodoc, Saunton East and Burnham & Berrow. All in absolutely magnificent condition especially given how dry it is at the moment.

Burnham was going to enforce mats off the fairway and par 3 tees from Saturday. Lucky we played on Friday. They said the reservoir is low and they’re pumping water directly from the mains at huge cost (£200+ per day) in order to try to keep the watering going, but are protecting the course in anticipation of further drought.

With the exception of Trevose, those golf courses are seriously tough. I managed 88, 88 and 83 at the latter 3 respectively, off the whites… and I barely missed a fairway, and lost 1 ball. I couldn’t chip or putt, and couldn’t find courage to smash driver all over the park.

Course record off the backs at Burnham is 69, par 71 🫣

Pics:
- 9th at Burnham & Berrow
- 16th at St Enodoc (my mate took a 10!)
- 18th at Saunton
- 1st at Burnham & Berrow


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Was working until 4 yesterday afternoon but the wife suggested a walk around Cooden as it was a lovely evening. Teed off about 5 o'clock and finished around 7.30, just in time to pop down our favourite Bexhill restaurant for a lovely meal. It was beautiful out.. this photo was taken just prior to me rifling a 5 iron into our 185 yard 14th hole and making a very rare par.
View attachment 43749

Click to expand...

Bit of a plain Jane shirt in’t it Rob……😎


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 8, 2022)

We played Lindrick in a mixed on Sunday. What an amazing course. Stunning design. Impossible flat greens that were not flat, how do they do that? And fast? You betcha they were fast. But it's the design of the place that makes it for me. Jumps into my top three with a bullet! We will be back next year.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 8, 2022)

louise_a said:



			I wasnt playing today, but this morning I saw a plea for a 4th to make up a team in an event at Chorlton-cum-hardy so of course I answered the call.  Turns out is was the Team event of the Manchester and district ladies golf assoc.
I have never know such a start to a team event, with 2 scores to count on each hole we start off 5 points, 7 pts, 5, 5, 6, 5.
We couldn't keep that up but we did end up with 84 points which won the trophy by one point, as well as the trophy £50 each too.
Personally I played well contributing on 12 holes including 9 pars.
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of the course?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bit of a plain Jane shirt in’t it Rob……😎
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Sunday though, day of rest
😉😉😉


----------



## louise_a (Aug 8, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			What did you think of the course?
		
Click to expand...

I have played Chorlton quite a bit, the guy who  I have lessons with was pro there when I started with him.

i quite like it it has a decent mix of holes, probably my favourite of the Mersey courses


----------



## louise_a (Aug 8, 2022)

A new course for me today Shaw Hill, the day did not start well, all ready to leave the house at 9am for a 10.11am tee time, I could not find my keys, looked everywhere, after 30 minutes I was starting to root through the bins, I rung up the girls I was playing with to let them know and kept searching, finally found them after a total of 45mins searching and rushed off.

I played mixed quite a few pars and several for 3 points but on 3 occasions I was on greens in regulation and 3 putted, I even putted off the green on the last.

i did enjoy the course it wasn't easy, and it would have helped to have played it before.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2022)

Arrrrgh!!
Went out last night, had a reasonable front 9 and hit the turn with 21 points.
Picked up 11 more points off the next three holes, (par, birdie, birdie) and cooking on gas.
Then scored 8 more points on the closing 6...


----------



## Junior (Aug 10, 2022)

Bit late posting, but we had our club champs this weekend.  Play Saturday and go out in reverse order Sunday.   Both the Gross and Nett prize are board comps and  considered "majors".

Course was in amazing condition and set up tough.  The greens were fast with a few scary pins.  Long story short, shot 5 over the first day and managed a 1 over the 2nd day (including bogeying the last as my bum was twitching).  Came 3rd in the gross and won the nett by 4 shots.  Quite a few attended the presentation after and i had to reel off the old "Mr Captain, Lady captain,  past captains , Mr President etc etc in my speech which is something ive not done for a long time,  😀😃

I didn't think it would feel like such a big deal, but I'm buzzing !!!


----------



## BrianM (Aug 10, 2022)

Went out for 9 last night straight after work, played pretty decent without hitting my irons well.
Used driver on 6 off the holes and all 6 were straight down the middle around the 230 yards mark, if I could hit my irons well I'd be cooking on gas 
Weather absolutely glorious as well.
Had an issue with what I think are flying ants for holes 5,6 & 7 (Right alongside a farm), they put you right off your swing.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 10, 2022)

Junior said:



			Bit late posting, but we had our club champs this weekend.  Play Saturday and go out in reverse order Sunday.   Both the Gross and Nett prize are board comps and  considered "majors".

Course was in amazing condition and set up tough.  The greens were fast with a few scary pins.  Long story short, shot 5 over the first day and managed a 1 over the 2nd day (including bogeying the last as my bum was twitching).  Came 3rd in the gross and won the nett by 4 shots.  Quite a few attended the presentation and i had to reel off the old "Mr Captain, Lady captain,  past captains , Mr President in my speech which is something ive not done for a while 😀😃

I didn't think it would feel like such a big deal, but I'm buzzing !!!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, Great stuff.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2022)

Did a quick nine holes last night with my wife walking round with me (she only played the 5 shortest ones). Decided to try a few different things - didn't take driver for one. I normally hit driver on almost every par 4 so it was to practise the 5 wood and see where it got me. I was quite surprised on some holes that I wasn't that much worse off, but not surprised that the 'bad shot' with the 5 wood is much worse than my bad drives. 18th was annoying - I three-putted for a bogey, then put the ball back in it's original position to practise it with another go, and promptly sank the 25-footer for what would have been birdie. Wife was impressed, I was just annoyed. 😆 Had fun on the par 3 6th - as I'd left my pitching wedge at home and the pin was at the back, I thought I'd experiment with a half swing 7 iron. It pitched near the front but ran off the back as I thought it might do. Chipping over a hump onto a downslope, I thought I might as well try a flop shot just for a laugh. To my eternal shock I actually nailed the flop shot and left myself an 8 inch tap-in for par! 

Didn't really get a score as I retook a couple of shots (always get some bad lazy swings when I play in the evening), but happy with some of my 5 wood tee shots - that's a club I do like but still need more confidence with. I'm still a 'drive for dough' man though.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 10, 2022)

Got back after a long weekend away at 11pm Monday. Was due to play just after 8am yesterday, thought about sacking it off as was knackered, but played and was glad I did. Started with a couple of good pars and had 19 points at the turn. Flagged a bit on the back 9, but shot 91 for 35 points which I was happy with all things considered.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2022)

Out for 9 holes yesterday evening, variable golf, unvaryingly lovely evening, and pretty much had the course to myself and in the 7pm light it looked splendid.  And I wasn’t even playing the holes in what is considered the most lovely area of the course…


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 10, 2022)

Just back after an epic ko match. My usual slow off the blocks, and  two down after two. Got it back to level after 5. THen went two down again. Then went ages holding the honour but couldn't break the bloke, due to poor shots and him starting to struggle. Then came the 17th. Massive slice, so I thought oh well that it. He nailed his into deep rough. I reloaded and smashed it straight down the middle.  He reloaded and then hooked it oob! Conceeds hole. 18th. Brilliant drive. He hooked his left and scrambled down the hole. I hit second to just to the right of the green, chipped on and got the five to his six. Off down the 1st we go. Long par 3. I sliced a 6 iron to the right of the green. He drove to the front edge. I chipped over a bunker to three feet. He left is putt very short. Missed with his third, tap in four. I spent ages over my putt. Checked up and down hole. Knocked it in for a three and the win. 
Semi final next.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 10, 2022)

Definitely a game of 2 halves today...
Out in +9, back in +2...
Took 7ntil the 7th to get my first par, my 2nd coming on the 9th..
Got 7 of them on the back 9...
Such a stupid game


----------



## louise_a (Aug 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Did a quick nine holes last night with my wife walking round with me (she only played the 5 shortest ones). Decided to try a few different things - didn't take driver for one. I normally hit driver on almost every par 4 so it was to practise the 5 wood and see where it got me. I was quite surprised on some holes that I wasn't that much worse off, but not surprised that the 'bad shot' with the 5 wood is much worse than my bad drives. 18th was annoying - I three-putted for a bogey, then put the ball back in it's original position to practise it with another go, and promptly sank the 25-footer for what would have been birdie. Wife was impressed, I was just annoyed. 😆 Had fun on the par 3 6th - as I'd left my pitching wedge at home and the pin was at the back, I thought I'd experiment with a half swing 7 iron. It pitched near the front but ran off the back as I thought it might do. Chipping over a hump onto a downslope, I thought I might as well try a flop shot just for a laugh. To my eternal shock I actually nailed the flop shot and left myself an 8 inch tap-in for par!

Didn't really get a score as I retook a couple of shots (always get some bad lazy swings when I play in the evening), but happy with some of my 5 wood tee shots - that's a club I do like but still need more confidence with. I'm still a 'drive for dough' man though.
		
Click to expand...

It is a well known fact that the practise re-putt after a 3 putt will generally be holed


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2022)

Popped out for a quick 9 holes and only played 7 as I caught up a 3 ball who I’ve seen before so skipped 3&4 and glad I did.
They tee’d off at 4.50 and finished at 7.20…..for 9 holes (2422 yards)

The holes I did play were decent and I got 16 points with an eagle 2 on the 5th after a 6 iron to the front edge of the green (220 yards)

Since I’ve been playing more often I’m hitting the ball better and farther than before even though I feel like my swing is slower.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 10, 2022)

Out for another 9 tonight, Driving again very good and giving myself opportunities to get on to greens in two, but my ability to hit my irons was nothing short of abysmal, actually got 2 birdies but they were lucky shots in rather than executed well.
The other 7 holes added up to a cricket score.
I’m putting it down to starting my 3rd week of work, getting up at half 4 takes its toll 😂😂


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 10, 2022)

Played Northenden GC today in a seniors open.
What a great golf course .
Tree lined every hole, some great short par fours, and good par threes.
Best greens I have seen for a very long time.
Fast and true really first class, well done to the Greenstaff.
Only one negative, bunkers were horrible ,they were brushed by machine and had no loose sand to play a splash out.
They were rock hard. Only went in two but let it down a bit.
Fabulous Fish and chips in clubhouse and a nice draught cider.
Great day out I would recommend it .


----------



## louise_a (Aug 10, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played Northenden GC today in a seniors open.
What a great golf course .
Tree lined every hole, some great short par fours, and good par threes.
Best greens I have seen for a very long time.
Fast and true really first class, well done to the Greenstaff.
Only one negative, bunkers were horrible ,they were brushed by machine and had no loose sand to play a splash out.
They were rock hard. Only went in two but let it down a bit.
Fabulous Fish and chips in clubhouse and a nice draught cider.
Great day out I would recommend it .
		
Click to expand...

A sad fact of most bunkers around here, just not the same as bunkers you get on a links course where you can play with confidence


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 11, 2022)

louise_a said:



			A sad fact of most bunkers around here, just not the same as bunkers you get on a links course where you can play with confidence
		
Click to expand...

Played with two lads from your course.
Tom and Gerry would you belive.
Good golfers and really great company.
Golf wasn’t great but had a really enjoyable day.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2022)

Midweek Medal today, out just after 7.
Poor front 9 again, rescued somewhat by a birdie at 7 and a good par on 9 but 6 over wasn't where I wanted to be..
And it got worse as bogeys on 10 and 11 saw me with a struggle on my hands..
Gave myself a virtual slap round the head and then played the next 7 holes in 2 under....3 birdies on the bounce from 14 to 16 including a 2
So, ended up 6 over 77 for a nett 68 and currently leading Div1 by 4 shots....
Handicap cut too, and with the scores coming in ...you never know if the dreaded PCC will make the cut better...
Very hot out there and the course is taking no prisoners so ecstatic with the level par back 9.
Playing a watching/waiting game now.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 11, 2022)

Played last night and my run of rounds in the 70's came to an end (had to happen at some point). Shot 86 and most of it was driver related, was 3 off the tee once, had to take an unplayable drop on another and was in trouble another 5 times that I had to hack out/lay up/play safe. Also only holed 1 putt of 6 foot, everything else was under 2 foot, nothing would drop. 

Next 9 rounds on my handicap record are not counting rounds so got some time to get a few decent rounds in.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 11, 2022)

I went with a mate of mine to play Crompton & Royton today. What an awesome place. I really don't get why people sing the praises of the so called top courses when there are so many amazing places to go and play and this is one of them. Great design and use of the undulations. Stunning greens, which is a must. It's the sort of course you must play more than once to start scoring on. Friendly members. Smashing lady in the bar. We had a brilliant day and will return again. 

PS....just in case it's not reported on Sky Golf today......I GOT A HOLE IN ONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
PSS.....It's my birthday today !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Aug 11, 2022)

Another 9 tonight, driving so so, irons much better, putting murder!!
My main focus was irons after last night, and they were decent, so a good positive.
One day it will all come together 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 11, 2022)

Seniors team match today. Won the first   hole but lost the next two. Level pegging for a few holes, then they go two up at the turn. We keep chipping away but they keep sinking putts to maintain the lead. Momentum finally turns and we win 3 in a row to be 1 up with 2 to play. 

PP goes oob on 17, I leave my approach short, they both find the middle of the green and it’s all square going up the last. 

We are getting a shot off their low player (3 handicapper), he hits a screamer of a drive then stiffs his second to 5 foot. I hit ok drive but it finds the long stuff. Hack it out then hit my 3rd to the edge of the green. Roll it up to 4 foot. He has his for the match but it slides by. I nervously knock mine in for the half to finish all square. 

Cracking match and a fair result.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 11, 2022)

We had a medal today, I went out at 12 noon, started with 2 pars, but double bogied the 3rd, that was the start of the rot, only 3 more pars for the rest of the round I did have 5 double bogeys and 2 triple bogeys, my game fell apart, it may have been the heat but there were plenty of good scores so most didnt have problem with it.

Having hit a new low of 8.2 last week, I am afraid I will start going up now especailly after the new course and slope ratings


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 12, 2022)

A pal of mine playing off 10 got 43 points yesterday. He is buzzing. He came arcing to a guy playing off 41 who got 49 points. He shot 100. His first 18 hole comp

Edit to say me pal who came second has just been informed he has been DQ,d for signing wrong card. 🤔😳😂😂


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2022)

Played in the roll ip this morning, cool and overcast, but very nice to not play in belting hot sunshine. Hit it well off the tee but couldn't really get the putting going. Got a few days off now,looking forward to a break


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2022)

Monthly Stableford

2 under par for 40 points

Currently 4th on Div 1 and 5th overall 😂😂😂😂😂

Not sure the point of entering comps these days


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Monthly Stableford

2 under par for 40 points

Currently 4th on Div 1 and 5th overall 😂😂😂😂😂

Not sure the point of entering comps these days
		
Click to expand...

Great round though. Our currently leader is a lad off 11 who shot a gross 72 (+2) with a treble on the last. Round of his life obviously. 

I shot 77 for a net 71. Played well, 1 poor drive cost me 2 shots and I missed 3 short ones that I would normally hole. Hit my irons well and chipped well, just a couple of sloppy shots cost me a really good round.


----------



## timd77 (Aug 13, 2022)

2 day inter club comp cancelled due to the heat, so we just had a stableford comp. Managed to score 33 points and second in my division, no idea how. I’d say the hot conditions were harder to play in than horizontal rain, hail, frost and high winds. Horrible!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2022)

I hate golf.

After a 77 last week I had high hopes for the medal today. Stupid idiot.

First hole, missed a 10 inch tap-in for double bogey, so that set the tone nicely. Whole front nine was a struggle, culminating in doubles on both the par 5s, with a lost ball right on the 8th, and a pull left on the 9th needing a drop out of a ditch. Four over handicap at the half way point. Jokingly told my mates I'd just go level par on the back nine...

Promptly went and parred the next five holes in a row. Even parring 10,11,12 is a first as they're all tough ones I'm normally happy to bogey. But after the five pars I was right back in with a chance of a decent round. Wavered on the 15th with double, but parred 16 to get amongst it again. Bogey on the 17th meant I just needed a par at the 18th for a net level round which I'd have been very happy with. The 18th being a hole I've parred frequently, probably as many times as any hole.

Triple bogey. Finish on 85 for net 71 (+3). To make matters worse my mate got net 70 and looks set to claim 2nd place in division one since there weren't a lot of entrants in the heat of today. So he'll get a few quid that should have been mine. I'm genuinely still fuming now!

I hate golf.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			You almost look like a golfer
		
Click to expand...

Can't be Smiffy, it's a tasteful shirt.


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't be Smiffy, it's a tasteful shirt. 

Click to expand...

It is mate him mate, you can tell by the gimpy smile


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2022)

Had the usual Saturday morning insult trading that constitutes a 4BBB match from our little group.

Was intending to buy the drinks after out of the winnings from the annual foursomes knockout competition, but my partner pushed his way to the front of the queue by holing in one on our 11th.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 13, 2022)

Out for 9 after work, an old boy (78) asked me to join him, he was steady as a rock, playing since he was 13 years old, he never did worse than a bogey.
I was abysmal, lost 4 balls and just struggled in general when I was that peed off on the last hole I melted a drive 60 yards short of the green, then duly fluffed my next, I just seem to go from one extreme to the other 🤬


----------



## Bratty (Aug 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I hate golf.

After a 77 last week I had high hopes for the medal today. Stupid idiot.

First hole, missed a 10 inch tap-in for double bogey, so that set the tone nicely. Whole front nine was a struggle, culminating in doubles on both the par 5s, with a lost ball right on the 8th, and a pull left on the 9th needing a drop out of a ditch. Four over handicap at the half way point. Jokingly told my mates I'd just go level par on the back nine...

Promptly went and parred the next five holes in a row. Even parring 10,11,12 is a first as they're all tough ones I'm normally happy to bogey. But after the five pars I was right back in with a chance of a decent round. Wavered on the 15th with double, but parred 16 to get amongst it again. Bogey on the 17th meant I just needed a par at the 18th for a net level round which I'd have been very happy with. The 18th being a hole I've parred frequently, probably as many times as any hole.

Triple bogey. Finish on 85 for net 71 (+3). To make matters worse my mate got net 70 and looks set to claim 2nd place in division one since there weren't a lot of entrants in the heat of today. So he'll get a few quid that should have been mine. I'm genuinely still fuming now!

I hate golf.
		
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better, I shot 100 in last week's medal, net 89. 🙈
However, today, I was hitting the ball really well again (by my standards) and my lady partner and I are through to the final of the mixed summer pairs! Beat a pair who we gave 11 shots to. But it helps that Debbie plays of 9!
Playing tomorrow in the quarter finals of the men's summer pairs.


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2022)

Bratty said:



			If it makes you feel any better, I shot 100 in last week's medal, net 89. 🙈
However, today, I was hitting the ball really well again (by my standards) and my lady partner and I are through to the final of the mixed summer pairs! Beat a pair who we gave 11 shots to. But it helps that Debbie plays of 9!
Playing tomorrow in the quarter finals of the men's summer pairs.
		
Click to expand...

When you say lady partner, do you mean @Oddsocks


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2022)

Bratty said:



			If it makes you feel any better, I shot 100 in last week's medal, net 89. 🙈
However, today, I was hitting the ball really well again (by my standards) and my lady partner and I are through to the final of the mixed summer pairs! Beat a pair who we gave 11 shots to. But it helps that Debbie plays of 9!
*Playing tomorrow in the quarter finals of the men's summer pairs*.
		
Click to expand...

By coincidence, I'm paying tomorrow in the quarter finals of our annual 4BBB knockout.  And I'm getting 7 shots! 

Can Debbie send me the name of her chiropractor?  If she can play off 9 carrying you she must have a strong back


----------



## Bratty (Aug 13, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			By coincidence, I'm paying tomorrow in the quarter finals of our annual 4BBB knockout.  And I'm getting 7 shots! 

Can Debbie send me the name of her chiropractor?  If she can play off 9 carrying you she must have a strong back 

Click to expand...

I was going to wish you luck. Now though...! 🤣


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

Drove it the best I can remember, putted really well. Everything in between was as bad as I could play.

85 saw me score a poor 32 points.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 13, 2022)

Club championship today. 36 holes off scratch on one of the hottest days of the year. Fortunately they divide it into two comps - the 'Cup' (the proper thing for players with indexes of 9.9 or better), and the lesser 'Trophy' (for players with indexes of 10 & above) . Means I'm playing against players only up to 9 shots better in ability. (rather than up to 20!!) Unfortunately, those us in the Trophy, started on the 8th hole - SI 1 - followed by a nasty little par 3. A tricky start. Didn't play well as I couldn't get my drives away, and couldn't putt accurately. Ended up with a 97  (an 88 would have been playing to  my handicap). Pretty grim. The afternoon was rather better - after 4 holes, was 6 shots better than the morning round.  The difference? Was hitting good drives, and sinking decent putts. Even had a spell of 5 pars on the trot. Finished with an 84 - the 6th best 'Trophy' round of the afternoon.  Finished overall 14th in the Trophy - pretty happy with that as I started ranked 26th by handicap/ability. Also gives me a decent cut - should be a full stroke so I'd be 17.3 - my lowest index ever !!

For those who may be interested - the championship proper was won by the lowest handicapper in the club with a +7 over the two rounds. Second place was the second lowest h/c with a +8. And 3rd - you guessed it. The third best player in the club with  a +9. Might not seem great scores, but it was tough going with the hard & cracked ground giving the occasional wicked bounce.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2022)

Played in our Pros Day 4BBB comp this afternoon…and boy it was very warm indeed.  We didn’t do that well and I felt I played poorly,  but on counting back and despite losing a ball on two holes I only dropped 11 to CR - so only a couple over my CH.  Must be getting somewhere.


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2022)

I played on Thursday.
Was very hot and the fairways were like runways, great if you hit a straight shot.
Suffering with a twisted neck I realised driver was not a comfy club to use!
It was a 5 iron off the rest of the tees and, despite 3 putting six times, I managed 30 points.
Happy with that but was fairly sore the following morning.
Valium was my friend!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 14, 2022)

Saturday, 

Captains Day, 39 points which saw me into 4th overall, winner had 40,  and 2nd in my division. Nice little silver plate and a John Lewis voucher for my troubles.

5 par 3's on my course, only managed 6 points, so must do better


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 14, 2022)

After three dire rounds in a row I got a bit of consistency back yesterday with a 74 and played to my handicap. Last Sunday in a match play singles I had my butt kicked and lost to the proverbial dog licence. 😢


----------



## Backache (Aug 14, 2022)

Played in the medal yesterday, absolutely typical, hit the ball well this time by my standards, putted indifferently. Thought the bad bounces punished me unduly but probably didn't notice the good ones. Shot my handicap one over par nett. Oh the joys of a  high handicap golfer, the weather was great as was the company I enjoyed my round.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 14, 2022)

Quarter final of the Club summer matchplay knockout. Has to give my oppo 6 shots (shame, as this time yesterday, it would have been just 5  but my h/c went down). Two down after 2 - courtesy of putting my ball in a bush on the first, and the second lost to an outrageously long putt from off the green. However, steadied the ship and was level by the turn. Won two of the next three then stayed that way up to 16th when he won courtesy of his final shot hole. Won it on 17th with a par - nice, as its a hole I find long and am usually quite pleased with a bogie. So that's two semifinals I'm in. Hope I can make a final in at least one!


----------



## Wilson (Aug 14, 2022)

Out before it got too warm today, 79 with three doubles 🤯 if I can stop the silly mistakes, and tighten the short game, I’ve got a low one in me.


----------



## AliMc (Aug 14, 2022)

Played our semi final of the gents 4bbb this morning, me and pp both off 4.8 giving away 12 and 14 shots, I had 5 birdies out of our 6 but we lost comfortably 3&1, in truth we were never going to win, too many par 4's where they were getting easy 4 net 3's, most of our birdies were for halves, except of my two 2's !
Not saying their h'caps were too high but the number of shots we were giving seemed way too much given our respective performances, guy who was getting the 14 shots is now in two finals and 2 other semi finals, I'm not short but he was past me off the tee most times, always next year I suppose. I'm thinking of stopping submitting gp scores and just go back to using medals scores for my h'cap, I would be 7.9 if I only counted medals and might have more of a chance !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2022)

Swindle today - level par for 37 points to take second 

Finally found some consistent form


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2022)

Nine holes at Wexham with the wife. I parred the first three so a cracking start, silly doubles at the 5th and 6th ruined it though. Two more pars at 7th and 9th for 38 (18 points). Wife played well with four bogeys, and two doubles that weren't too bad, she was disappointed to get a couple of 7s on par 3s though due to poor chipping and putting mostly. 52 scored for her. I have her off around 45 though so that gives her 21 points and the win, haha. She doesn't really care about winning on Stableford though as it doesn't mean much to her.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 14, 2022)

I can’t hit a cows backside with a banjo atm.
Very frustrating game at times.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 14, 2022)

a first for me today, I was marking 9 holes for a new member towards her handicap, and I went round in one under gross for my first sub par 9 holes, 5 pars, 1 eagle, 1 birdie and 2 bogies, need to do it when it counts now.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 15, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Played our semi final of the gents 4bbb this morning, me and pp both off 4.8 giving away 12 and 14 shots, I had 5 birdies out of our 6 but we lost comfortably 3&1, in truth we were never going to win, too many par 4's where they were getting easy 4 net 3's, most of our birdies were for halves, except of my two 2's !
Not saying their h'caps were too high but the number of shots we were giving seemed way too much given our respective performances, guy who was getting the 14 shots is now in two finals and 2 other semi finals, I'm not short but he was past me off the tee most times, always next year I suppose. I'm thinking of stopping submitting gp scores and just go back to using medals scores for my h'cap, I would be 7.9 if I only counted medals and might have more of a chance !
		
Click to expand...

6 birdies and still lost 3&1? I’d suggest that the handicaps may not be that accurate.


----------



## AAC (Aug 15, 2022)

My PP and I played in the 1/4 final of the Clubs main 4bbb knockout on Saturday, one of our opponents was giving us a few shots but his partner was also getting a couple more than us so a pretty even line up, and so it proved the match never swung more than 2 holes and generally it was one, we made a good 5 on the par 5 17th to go all square and then knocked in a swinging 6 footer on the 18th to go to extra holes and thankfully we knicked it on the 1st extra hole.

Only problem I have now is that my PP is away for his sons wedding so I will have to play the 1/2 final on my own, fingers crossed for a good day !!


----------



## AliMc (Aug 15, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			6 birdies and still lost 3&1? I’d suggest that the handicaps may not be that accurate.
		
Click to expand...

Either we're too low or they are too high but either way the number of shots we were giving was way too many, i think we needed about 10 birdies to have a chance, managing 6 and taking them to the 17th was an achievement, thinking more about it I'm in a bit of a dilemma now, Dunbar off whites is about 400 yards longer than off the yellows, on some holes there is only a few yards difference and on some others 50 to 60 yards so I generally score way more off the whites, the 8 counting scores in my current hi of 4.8 is made up of 5 off the yellows (gp scores and Senior medals off yellows) and 3 off the whites, if I had all off whites I would be off about 9. As the 'friendly competitive' games with our group are mostly off yellows I would be laughed at playing off 9 but I can't play to 5 off the whites so I think I'll not be bothering with gp scores off yellows anymore and get myself off the whites more often to get myself up a bit 😉 maybe I need 2 separate h'caps


----------



## Teebs (Aug 15, 2022)

Managed my 2nd consecutive round with zero 3 putts. Happy with that considering new putter and new set up.


----------



## Bdill93 (Aug 15, 2022)

41 points in the roll up yesterday and a gross 80 - I was very happy with myself. 

Until my old man walks in with 44 points and a gross 79 (his best ever) and walks away with the biggest pot of the year so far 😂


----------



## AAC (Aug 15, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			41 points in the roll up yesterday and a gross 80 - I was very happy with myself.

Until my old man walks in with 44 points and a gross 79 (his best ever) and walks away with the biggest pot of the year so far 😂
		
Click to expand...


It's great when the old man puts the wee fella in his place.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Midweek Medal today, out just after 7.
Poor front 9 again, rescued somewhat by a birdie at 7 and a good par on 9 but 6 over wasn't where I wanted to be..
And it got worse as bogeys on 10 and 11 saw me with a struggle on my hands..
Gave myself a virtual slap round the head and then played the next 7 holes in 2 under....3 birdies on the bounce from 14 to 16 including a 2
So, ended up 6 over 77 for a nett 68 and currently leading Div1 by 4 shots....
Handicap cut too, and with the scores coming in ...you never know if the dreaded PCC will make the cut better...
Very hot out there and the course is taking no prisoners so ecstatic with the level par back 9.
Playing a watching/waiting game now.
		
Click to expand...

Results finally in and it's  a W....


----------



## louise_a (Aug 15, 2022)

went for a practice round at Mossock Hall ahead of a final we have there next week, unusually I had to use my 3 wood off the tee a lot, really glad we went for the practice.


----------



## Albo (Aug 15, 2022)

Played 11 very very wet holes today, learned nothing at all but enjoyed it none the less


----------



## GG26 (Aug 15, 2022)

Quarter final of the matchplay knockout this evening.  

Went 2up after 2 when my layup 6 iron which I was expecting to go 165 yards, kept going on the hard ground and ended up 12ft from the pin 210 yards away!  Missed putts of less than 4ft on each of 4,5 & 6 to win those holes and was 1up at the turn.  Went 3up after 11 with a good sand save despite having put my second shot OOB.

Missed a three foot putt to halve 12, lost 13, won 14 to be 2up with four to play.  The 15th is a short par 3 with a stream just three yards from the left edge of the green and proved pivotal.  My iron looked great when struck, but started to draw only a little, but enough to go straight into the stream and OOB. The OP holed a 40 yard chip to win 16, then played his best golf of the day on 17 & 18 leaving 8ft birdie putts on each which I couldn’t match and lost 2 down.

Was a match played in a good spirit and disappointed that my short putting let me down again, but that’s the slight tightness that can come from matchplay.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Aug 15, 2022)

Started so well today. Birdie, par, par. Finished the front 9, +7 which is solid for me. Fell apart on the back slightly to hand in a pretty decent 88 from the tips.

Positive was my driving was INSANE today and beat my furthest by 25 yards. If only I was consistent with it.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 15, 2022)

Went out with a pal and decided to put a card in to give me something to focus on and get me playing seriously.

I've had a torrid time off the tee recently and just wanted to try a tweaked grip ahead of Fairhaven for the handicap team on Friday. 

What a difference! Driving it the best I have for months which, combined with my short game that I've worked on over the last 6 months (but haven't seen the benefit of scorewise due to my driving) managed to break 80 - just -  for the first time this year i think.

Annoyingly that was with 5 dropped shots on our 10th and 11th due to silly errors and unlucky bounces.

Just the confidence boost I needed. I was dreading tee shots this time last week! 

Unfortunately it will probably lead to a small cut 😂


----------



## louise_a (Aug 16, 2022)

We had a ladies versus Juniors match today, 4 matches of 4BBB, me and my partner played against a 17year old with a 6 handicap and one off 21.
I started birdie, par, birdie and my partenr also parred the 2nd with a shot for a nett birdie, so we were 3 up after 3! the rest of the match, there wasnt too much in it, the 6 cappper hit a good long ball but could be wayward, his partner more erratic but when he did get it together was very effective especially as he had a lot of shots, they got us back to 1 down but I parred the 17th with a shot to close it out, as an asside, while we were on the 16th green, a ball appeared about 20 yards away it was the 6 cappers brother must have hit it 320 plus yds.
The whole match finished 2-2, the lads wanted a chip off to decide the winnerso we all hit shots over a bunker, nearest the pin wins, your truely hit the first and no one got closer so a win for the ladies.
A good fun round and some of those juniors are scarily good


----------



## GG26 (Aug 17, 2022)

Senior pairs betterball open at Stanton-on-the-Wolds this morning.  Early start and in the third group out.  The club senior captain and starter must have thought that he had a hacker on the course as I topped each of my first four shots and took five to reach the green on the short par 4 opener.

Things improved from there and me and my PP (who had 26 shots to my 20) scored consistently and my 4 for 4 on the SI 2 hole helped us to a very nice 23pts on the front nine.

Apart from my par on the 11th, my PP took over and probably played the best nine holes of his life.  He scored 21pts on the last seven holes giving us a total of 26pts for the back nine and 49pts overall.  

It looks like there are only a couple of cards to come in and we are currently top of the leaderboard.  We’ve never even troubled the prizes before in many previous opens so we’re rather chuffed.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 17, 2022)

Another day, another small return to decent form and another small cut.
Started par, double which set me back a bit but a nice birdie on 9 saw me turn bang on handicap
Up and down back 9 but nothing worse than a bogey and a 79 (+8 and bang on handicap again)was duly signed for.
Looks like a cut to 6.4 so happy with that.
Downside is that the driver seems to be misbehaving,  apart from a corker on the 17th......


----------



## louise_a (Aug 17, 2022)

I played at Grange Park, St Helens today in a Lancs Ladies event, very surprised by the course, I really enjoyed it and the greens were fabulous to put on, I had a bit of a mixed round, a good number of pars but  Iseemed to follow everyone with a double bogey, quite frustrating, I visited too many bunker off the tee.  There were some crazy bounces but I put  that down to the very dry conditions. It was a qualifying competiotn for a knockout in a couple of weeks, my net 80 was 3 shots over the last place.
The lady I played with is an interesting person, she played over 80 times in goal for England ladies and her hubby is Tommy Fleetwood's caddy, I refrained from bombarding her with lots of questions.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2022)

Had day off today and played at Pinner Hill. Last time I played there was over 4 years ago and I hated it - found it so long and too difficult but I was off 22 or something back then. Have been meaning to go back and give it another go so we finally did that today.

After two holes I was already wishing we hadn't bothered. My drive on the 1st was pushed/slice right of the trees, I had a sizeable gap to punch it back through but it clipped a branch and disappeared, never to be seen again. 2nd is a short one but a blind shot, my tee shot ran left into a ditch, after a drop I pitched it straight into the bunker - managed to scrape a 6 for 1 point here though.

I stopped messing about after that though and improved. Aside from a double on the 8th (which is a frankly ridiculous 430 yard uphill pig of a hole), I'd managed to reach the turn with a respectable 17 points somehow.

Back nine went up a gear again. Nearly reached the par 5 10th in two, but was just short and then annoyingly only parred it, but birdied the following par 3 to make up for that. Four pars in a row from 13 to 16 had me thinking I was on for a good score now. As we putted out on the 17th the heavens absolutely opened. I had been expecting showers at random intervals but somehow we had no rain until then - but it was an absolute torrential downpour. I doubled the last hole, struggling not to see the clubs go flying out of my hands.

3 over back nine for 23 points and 40 total - 84 gross. Very happy with that considering how it started! And the card is in on MyEG as well. I never normally put away cards in, but the slope & course ratings being so low at my home course, I thought it was worth trying one on a course with 129 slope and me getting 3 extra shots for once, and it paid off thankfully. Score differential of 11.6 so we'll see what that does to the index tomorrow.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 17, 2022)

Played 9 holes tonight. 3rd hole is a short, driveable par 4 and I usually try and drive it but went with the lay up tonight.

100 yards left to the elevated green, I hit my PW an absolute dream and knew it would be close. Walking up to the green I couldn't see my ball and just knew immediately where it was. Thankfully I was right and there it was in the cup for my first ever eagle 2 😎


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 18, 2022)

Yesterday played the semi-final of the Seniors matchplay knockout. Versus a nice chap I know reasonably well. He said he was off 21 & I had to give him three shots. Gave away a rather 'generous' half on the first when having played three, he picked up his ball thinking my sunk putt was in for three. But I'd had 4 and told him to replace his ball & try for the half. Which he got.Went one down on  the second to an outrageous long putt. Close for a short while, then got in front & started to pull ahead and was three up by the turn. Still three up with 6 to play. I then lost any ability to hit the ball properly and he got to square after 17. A squeaky-bum putt on 18 got me a half, so we started round again. A regular half on 1st, then he sank a long putt again (15ft) on 2nd, leaving me a 10 footer to get a half. A scrappy half on 3rd then finally he missed a 5 footer to give me the win on the 4th. Phew.   Felt a bit guilty later when I was entering the result, as the system showed he was off 22 & should have had 4 shots, but then decided a) it was his fault for not realising he played off 22, and then realised b) he won the extra shot hole anyway. So now content. My first 'proper' final to come ...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 18, 2022)

Just spotted a 32 handicapper had 30 points yesterday in our midweek comp, on the front 9........🤣🤣

Obviously embarrassed about that as he had 14 points coming back including nr on the last two holes.

An improvement on last week's 43 points although he did win that one, only 3rd yesterday.

Handicap system obviously works for him as he's gone up 5 shots in last couple of years 👍


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 18, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Either we're too low or they are too high but either way the number of shots we were giving was way too many, i think we needed about 10 birdies to have a chance, managing 6 and taking them to the 17th was an achievement, thinking more about it I'm in a bit of a dilemma now, Dunbar off whites is about 400 yards longer than off the yellows, on some holes there is only a few yards difference and on some others 50 to 60 yards so I generally score way more off the whites, the 8 counting scores in my current hi of 4.8 is made up of 5 off the yellows (gp scores and Senior medals off yellows) and 3 off the whites, if I had all off whites I would be off about 9. As the 'friendly competitive' games with our group are mostly off yellows I would be laughed at playing off 9 but I can't play to 5 off the whites so I think I'll not be bothering with gp scores off yellows anymore and get myself off the whites more often to get myself up a bit 😉 maybe I need 2 separate h'caps
		
Click to expand...

It exactly what I did this year. Yellows, just a flick round. Whites, tough as nails. Only cards I've put in are off whites or other courses.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had day off today and played at Pinner Hill. Last time I played there was over 4 years ago and I hated it - found it so long and too difficult but I was off 22 or something back then. Have been meaning to go back and give it another go so we finally did that today.

After two holes I was already wishing we hadn't bothered. My drive one the 1st was pushed/slice right of the trees, I had a sizeable gap to punch it back through but it clipped a branch and disappeared, never to be seen again. 2nd is a short one but a blind shot, my tee shot ran left into a ditch, after a drop I pitched it straight into the bunker - managed to scrape a 6 for 1 point here though.

I stopped messing about after that though and and improved. Aside from a double on the 8th (which is a frankly ridiculous 430 yard uphill pig of a hole), I'd managed to reach the turn with a respectable 17 points somehow.

Back nine went up a gear again. Nearly reached the par 5 10th in two, but was just short and then annoyingly only parred it, but birdied the following par 3 to make up for that. Four pars in a row from 13 to 16 had me thinking I was on for a good score now. As we putted out on the 17th the heavens absolutely opened. I had been expecting showers at random intervals but somehow we had no rain until then - but it was an absolute torrential downpour. I doubled the last hole, struggling not to see the clubs go flying out of my hands.

3 over back nine for 23 points and 40 total - 84 gross. Very happy with that considering how it started! And the card is in on MyEG as well. I never normally put away cards in, but the slope & course ratings being so low at my home course, I thought it was worth trying one on a course with 129 slope and me getting 3 extra shots for once, and it paid off thankfully. Score differential of 11.6 so we'll see what that does to the index tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

It’s pretty easy to count on the fly what will happen to your handicap. Just take the difference between your current highest counting differential (or the one going off) and the new one and divide by 8


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 18, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			It’s pretty easy to count on the fly what will happen to your handicap. Just take the difference between your current highest counting differential (or the one going off) and the new one and divide by 8
		
Click to expand...

(17.2 - 11.6)/8 = 0.7.

I got cut from 14.6 to 13.9 in the end. My God, you were right! Haha thanks for that, will remember next time. I thought there was more maths and wizardry that went into the index to be honest.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 18, 2022)

Played in the roll up with the boys on Wednesday. Again hit itpretty nicely, but didn't hole any of the birdie putts. Only one over for 17 holes, but didn't find my tee shot on the 18th, wasn't in that much trouble and didn't even consider a provisional and wouldn't have had it been a comp either, but no sign of it. Had a caddy job in the afternoon, nice guys but the worste golfers I've seen this year  which is a pretty low bar🤣


----------



## IanM (Aug 18, 2022)

Played a Seniors Match at Creigiau this afternoon.   Little place north west of M4 near Cardiff, not far from The Vale. 

Super little course. Quite short,  very narrow tree lined and in excellent condition.    Played very well but only managed a half as was lacking local knowledge. 

Another really nice course that charges very little,  is really good and no one outside the Region has ever heard of!  Shame the Welsh Tourist Board are not interested in promoting Wales as a golf destination.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Played my scratch KO singles semi final this evening against a scratch golfer. Where did that wind come from. I went 4 down after 12 holes, we had halved the other 8 holes. I then won 3 holes on the spin to get back to 1 down. We halved the 16th and 17th (the 598 yard par 5 16th with birdies) so we went down 18 with me still 1 down. Another halved hole so  that’s me out of all the club KOs for another year. Probably didn’t help having a stinking cold and feeling a bit shabby.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Aug 18, 2022)

Played Hallamshire on a courtesy today. Great course and lovely people there as well as fantastic scenery. Loved every minute of it even though I can't hit a golf ball to save my life atm.  
It was pretty tiring, due to the hilliness and if I was a member,  I don't think I could play more than twice a week due to that. Also,  it must be pretty brutal in winter and when the wind really blows. 
Not surprisingly,  I didn't see any elderly golfers,  or any buggies.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2022)

1st competition for me at Cooden today. And it's raining, despite none being forecast....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 19, 2022)

Played awful. Driving was a bit iffy, found two lakes from the tee on two of the par 5's which didn't help, didn't hit my irons very well, couldn't buy a putt but still came in with 38 points. Something is telling me my handicap is too high...😳😳😳


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2022)

I think today could be described as A bit up and down......
Starting on 10 I didn't make a par on the first 9...4 bogeys, a triple, a double and 3 birdies - all for 4 points...came off with 16 points.
All over the place..except on the 3 birdie holes where I played like a God.....wtaf
2nd 9 began with 3 pars ( at last), 2 bogeys, 3 more pars to finish and another triple in the middle...
3 great birdies, 5 good pars and the rest.. well....roll on tomorrow


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 19, 2022)

Today a club comp and I shot (75 - 70.8) x 113/132 = 3.6 and should be 0.3 off the HI.

It was a stableford comp, but I don't enter my stableford points on my handicap tracking spreadsheet and neither does the EG handicap info when I look at that.

Quite chuffed with how I played today. Greens were a bit ropey after scarification last week. Took 34 putts, but no 3-putts.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 19, 2022)

Played in a Seniors BB comp at Hawkstone Park today on the Hawkstone course. There have been massive changes since I last played there with the old clubhouse now derelict and a new extended clubhouse in use. The course was in good condition and all the greens were excellent. We all enjoyed it but our miserly 40 and 39 points were never going to be anywhere near the prizes. I think 48 points was leading when we left.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 19, 2022)

well after my fabulous 4 over round yesterday, today I was reminded that what golf gives it takes away just as quickly. I played in a 4BBB at Chapel-en-le-frith today. Nice course very tricky in places but enjoyable and I had already won a bottle of vino in the tombola before we even went out to play.
Yesterday on my own scored 41 points, today our 4BBB score 25 points,
Oh how the mighty are fallen, laughed at and crushed.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 19, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			Played Hallamshire on a courtesy today. Great course and lovely people there as well as fantastic scenery. Loved every minute of it even though I can't hit a golf ball to save my life atm. 
It was pretty tiring, due to the hilliness and if I was a member,  I don't think I could play more than twice a week due to that. Also,  it must be pretty brutal in winter and when the wind really blows.
Not surprisingly,  I didn't see any elderly golfers,  or any buggies.
		
Click to expand...

Playing there in 2 weeks time in our clubs Away break , they don't have any buggies as there is no room to park them apparently


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2022)

Played at Bletchingley today and got 36 points. Should’ve been more but I couldn’t buy a putt


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 19, 2022)

Had the pleasure of playing at Porters Park in Radlett this afternoon. Cracking track, really enjoyed it, and despite never playing it before managed a reasonable 86. As always, the three doubles could have been better, but all in all really happy with the round.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Aug 19, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Playing there in 2 weeks time in our clubs Away break , they don't have any buggies as there is no room to park them apparently
		
Click to expand...

Yes,  I believe that's true,  and you'll see why when you go.  Be careful where you park your car.  The first car park is a bit tight,  and the 2nd part runs along the 18th fairway.  I parked behind the fence,  so wasn't too worried!


----------



## Albo (Aug 19, 2022)

I played today and started with 5 straight pars, which given the 5th at my course is a 230y par 3 is some going, the wheels came off spectacularly going triple, double, bogey, triple to finish the from 9 at +9!!
2nd half started  bogey, bogey, double, before finishing with 4 pars and 2 bogeys for a +15 round.
Now being +2 for 11 holes and finishing at +15 isn’t ideal, I have drank lots of beer and done some honest self analysis and come to the conclusion that my idea of strategy and in particular taking my medicine is in fact a whole pile of lies I tell to myself, I am going to be a better golfer because of today


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 19, 2022)

Played at Buckingham GC today on reciprocal.

Had one of the best ball striking days ever but my putter was stone cold. Had a pick up on 9th after unfortunately going out of bounds by an inch, other than that, 7 pars, 10 bogeys and the triple on 9th for a solid 84.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2022)

Went to the Toptracer range at Hertsmere, which was £10 for an hour. Did a full bag yardage/gap check. Not sure how accurate it was, some of the longer clubs seemed about right, but the wedges were 10 or 12 yards short for some reason - possibly because of the wind blowing left to right across the range? Anyway, I was actually pleased how consistent my dispersion was for the most part. And interestingly, I decided to take the 6 iron out of the cupboard to see if I could hit it better than I used to, and to my pleasant surprise it went well - so I'm going to throw it back in the back for game tomorrow and leave the 27° hybrid at home, to see how it goes. Hybrid obviously easier to launch which is why it's been there, but it's also easier to slice, so it my ball striking has improved enough to be able to hit the 6 iron now, I think that will be a plus.

Yardages attached - as I say, the woods and hybrids and longer irons were about right, the 7i & 8i are about 10 yards short though, and the PW (10i on there) is about 15y short of where I expect it be. Next couple of wedges 10 or 12 yards short too. Driver is short too but I hate hitting driver at the range as I get paranoid about being enclosed and whacking it off a pole, plus I hate the rubber tees which are never the right height. 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2022)

Ooops! Just come down a shot on handicap!
Now 19.4.
It's a start.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 20, 2022)

Played Castle Stuart yesterday, course and hospitality A1 as usual, strong winds, which made the course difficult, my driving was superb all day but my second shots in were terrible, luckily my short game was good.
Had to hit driver on the 17th, Par 3 playing 195 yards, landed 8ft from the pin, was definitely a 3/4 club wind.
Me and the Old man took the spoils as well 😀
Absolutely cracking day.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2022)

Went out in the morning for once so I could get back in for the Spurs game. Just me and my mate who's the same handicap as me now so we did a match play, starting on the 10th. He played the first nine really well, and the holes he didn't play were my bad holes as well sadly so I was 3 down at the half way point. I had a storming second nine though and won the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th to turn it around and go 1 up. A clutch five foot putt on the 7th kept me in front after I'd gone in the green-side bunker. I hit a slightly ropey drive into the rough on the 8th, but his was worse and went out of bounds, and I made par to seal the win 2 & 1. 

Gross 81 for me, 37 points so happy with how I played. Only two bad holes really, a treble on the 12th and a double on the 15th (but he also doubled that one). My driving was a bit left and right with but nothing too horrendous. Had the 6 iron back in the bag for the first time in years, only had one shot to hit with it really but I hit it well anyway. Short game was good as well with some really good chip and runs, even if putting was a bit of a lottery as they've just sanded the greens this week. Solid round though and only took us 2 hours 43.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 20, 2022)

Somehow managed to shoot 77 this morning for a 4.8 differential which will knock off my highest differential of 7.2, so a 0.3 cut coming. 

I was out in 42 (+7) after missing a 9 inch putt, slipping during my backswing on a drive so having to go 3 off the tee and getting a nasty bounce right on another hole leaving me having to chip out the trees then 3 putting. I said to my playing partners that I couldn’t believe I was 7 over as I felt I had hit the ball great. 

Came back in level par 35 which included an eagle on the par 5 10th when I holed a bunker shot from the back left bunker. Also had another 2 birdies but an awful bogey on the last after hitting a perfect drive and leaving me 100 yards to the flag. 

Overall really happy though, index will go down to 3.8 which is better than I could have ever hoped for.


----------



## FourPutt (Aug 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Went to the Toptracer range at Hertsmere,  <snip>

Yardages attached - as I say, the woods and hybrids and longer irons were about right, the 7i & 8i are about 10 yards short though, and the PW (10i on there) is about 15y short of where I expect it be. Next couple of wedges 10 or 12 yards short too. Driver is short too but I hate hitting driver at the range as I get paranoid about being enclosed and whacking it off a pole, plus I hate the rubber tees which are never the right height. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you about the rubber tees, at least at the one I use, they only have orange, which only puts the very top of the ball above my driver crown.  

The total distance at these things is a bit of a guess by the system, but I find the carry yardages to be relatively accurate. Having had a lesson with the pro using Trackman and been able to compare the top tracer with the trackman directly, they're within a yard or two (at least of each other!).


----------



## FourPutt (Aug 20, 2022)

Played terribly today.  Fortunately, it was a scramble so I didn't have to endure the indignity of double figure scores on any holes but I am not sure I contributed too much.  Couldn't hit the driver for toffee despite hitting it very well on the range yesterday.  Approaches and putting weren't too bad, so I managed to get my tee shots in on the par 3s and short par 4s where I could take an iron off the tee.  From the post-mortem after the round the general consensus was that I was very stiff on the tee and not turning my hips at all - likely this is correct, it's what I have been working on in my lessons relatively recently and I suspect I just "forgot" to turn.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 20, 2022)

Bit of a nightmare today. Had a fatal combination of being drawn to bunkers, then struggling to get out of them. 

Terrible start, got stuck in a bunker on 1, on 3 my 2nd landed in the middle of the green, then took a mad bounce straight into the bushes, never to be seen again. 4th I put my tee shot in a greenside bunker, fail to get out first time, second attempt pops into the next door bunker, get out but miss the putt to be on 2 points after 4 holes. 

A couple of poor approaches see me in bunkers again, get to the turn on a grand total of 11.

Improve a bit to score 18 points on the back 9 to finish on 29, but another 2 holes ruined by poor approaches. 

Driving was good, as was putting. Irons were poor, bunker play was worse. At least I know what I need to work on.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 20, 2022)

Played ok today until 14th.
Hit in the bunker and some dick had obviously played two shots out.
There was two massive craters in the bunker and my ball was in one.
Thing is he had raked his footprints but just left the craters from his shot.
Cost me a double.
It’s not hard to rake a bunker just poor from this member.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2022)

I played in a 4bbb at Bishop Auckland today. Not played there before and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It's a James Braid designed course, as is my home course, and the similarities with the greens and bunkers were very noticeable. A good test, a good mix of holes, nice scenery and it was in excellent condition. Well worth playing if anyone is in the area.

So to my golf.........I haven't played for 3 weeks and it showed. Driving was good but my short game was sloppy and that hurt. Simple approach chips went long, went short, went long, you get the gist 🙄. When I scored, I scored well but my partner scored far more consistently thankfully, he played very well today, and we ended up with a very respectable 42 points. A good day.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 20, 2022)

club champs R1 today, walked off the 9th +6 gross, so well below h/c, walked off the 10th +11. steadied the ship but too many lag putts for a total +19 

R2 next week, will hopefully do better and get another h/c cup

h/c index was 20 in July, tomorrow it will be 17.8


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 20, 2022)

Played at The Caversham today with @Imurg and CVG courtesy of @Cake and a H4H Auction prize. First time we have played there
Our GPS were picking up the old Caversham Heath Course which was a bit of a drag seeing as the changes were done a couple of years ago now.

Really enjoyable day, the fairways are scorched to hell n back, and the greens were like glass, but true

I had an interesting round with 9 blobs, count ‘em ……NINE but on the 9 that I did score on I amassed 26 points, with a birdie & 3 pars ( 10 points / 6 blobs on front- 16 points / 3 blobs on the back) 
Only 2 points behind little bro who had 18 on the front, but only 10 on the back.

CVG had 31 and winner on the day was @Cake with 35
Really like to play it when it is in good condition

Thanks to Laurie for hosting, I’m off to have a word with my driver


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 20, 2022)

First card (supplimental) since Aug 2019.
42 out, 45 back (Par 70)
Nice to be able play to handicap and gives me the confidence to start entering the comps 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2022)

My golf is really frustrating at the moment.  In a rollup of 24 of us I came 2nd with a tidy 38pts and 7 over par.  But in there I hit 6 really, really poor shots - one on each of six holes - from really good positions, that I wasn’t able to recover for pars.  That said I kept a 6 or worse off my card and that’s a rare thing for me.  So a real curates egg.

If I could only eliminate the complete mess ups I could be a half decent golfer.  I think that I know the root cause, but can’t get on top of it.   Meanwhile I have to be grateful and thankful for what I’ve got and can do, and work on the fault that is causing my mess ups.


----------



## rystaman (Aug 20, 2022)

Shot 84 (on par 71) for the first time and for my lowest score to date (current handicap 18.8)! I shot 94 yesterday and couldn't hit a thing, somehow managed to fix it today and still feel like I let 4/5 shots out there...


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 20, 2022)

summer singles and shook hands on 16! Was tight match with only two shots being given by me. The match should have been over a lot earlier but there was a helping of gamesmanship from my OP which I let unsettle me

On to the 1/4 final


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 21, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played ok today until 14th.
Hit in the bunker and some dick had obviously played two shots out.
There was two massive craters in the bunker and my ball was in one.
Thing is he had raked his footprints but just left the craters from his shot.
Cost me a double.
It’s not hard to rake a bunker just poor from this member.
		
Click to expand...

This seems to happen a lot at our place and really annoys me. Just pure laziness and couldn’t give a 💩 attitude.


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 21, 2022)

Been hitting my irons poorly for a couple of months so ordered new irons last Tuesday. Shot 73 my best gross for 12 months yesterday 🙄😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Played Ipswich yesterday. Great course, poor golf. Shot 88. 🤡

Other than 2 poor shots, once again my driving was good, but my irons were awful. Really awful.

Putting was hard due to how slow the greens were which cost a few shots.

It would be hard to find a better course to play for £65 on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2022)

Played the Cawder-Annan trophy yesterday..at least a 4 club wind. Played well the front 9 with one over. Was lever through 10,11 and 12. Hit a great drive on 13 and only hit a 6 iron for my 2nd, which I absolutely flushed. Though the back in the deep crap. Too 4 to get down from there, then the wheels cam off and completely blew the next 4 holes, though 17 was a huge stroke of bad luck. Only hit wedge from 150, though the back and lost. Signed for an 81 gross. Shocking back 9 on a day set up to hit a good score on the back ☹️


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2022)

Should’ve played 18 but the 5 ball (visitors) in front were 💩 so the first 9 took over 2 hours so missed my 2nd tee time by so way.
Said 5 ball kicked off on the 9th as I hit the green with a 5 iron - it was playing 235 yards and they wanted a fight in the car park.
To make things worse one of the 5 had a “man” bun 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Teebs (Aug 21, 2022)

A 5 ball?


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			Should’ve played 18 but the 5 ball (visitors) in front were 💩 so the first 9 took over 2 hours so missed my 2nd tee time by so way.
Said 5 ball kicked off on the 9th as I hit the green with a 5 iron - it was playing 235 yards and they wanted a fight in the car park.
To make things worse one of the 5 had a “man” bun 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Did they book as a 3 and a 2 then join up or did your club let them book in as a 5 ball?


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Did they book as a 3 and a 2 then join up or did your club let them book in as a 5 ball?
		
Click to expand...

it was a 4 ball plus a chavy mate who was sharing a bag


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2022)

Went to the Aldenham 9 hole course with wife and my mate (29 cap). It's a short course but very tight in places, heavily tree-lined. Unfortunately I had three double bogeys on par 4s, all caused by tree trouble really. Short game was pretty decent as it was yesterday. Managed 3 pars and shot 42 for 16 points. Wife was hitting her woods really well, just a little trouble with pushing it on the tee shots, but she scored 57 for 16 points. Bandit mate managed 46 for 19, only blobbing the 8th or it would have been better still.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 21, 2022)

Pars on 1-6, then birdied 7&8 to go -2, bad alignment off the tee on 9 meant I had to chip out and made a bogey, happy with -1 front nine. Chipped in on 12 to go back to -2, but then doubled 13 after a poor drive, played the sensible shot out, but under hit my pitch and then left my putt in the jaws..... Par's on 14-17, (with a couple of good par saving putts), meant I was level on the 18th tee - pulled my tee shot, but not too bad a spot, I'm then not sure what happened as I duffed my 9i into the ditch, ended up with a 7!

Happy with a 74, but very much what could have been, that was my best chance at an under par round.


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2022)

Teebs said:



			A 5 ball?
		
Click to expand...

5 “golfers” using 4 bags


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 21, 2022)

Stableford comp today.

Hit the ball pretty well, had two bad holes which led to doubles put pretty steady stuff other than that. Round in 79 for 39 points which wasn’t enough to make the prizes.

Should be a cut of 0.4 to bring me down to 13.5


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2022)

After a few months of dross I won todays medal comp with nett 66 (71). Only felt i made one real mistake but great to hit the ball like i did a while back


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 21, 2022)

Captains Charity Open at Shifnal and came 3rd with 89 , 2 from 4 to count 😀 
Yesterday's Texas Scramble was won by 4 young lads with 48  😱. It was all 4 to play all shots and they had 4 gross eagles in their 23 under ,they had 4 shots . Team that had 16 shots who won last one with a 55 had 61 ,so complete turnaround 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2022)

Seniors Open at Effingham today. Got here a bit early for my 09.26 tee off, but where the M25 is concerned you can't take any chances...
Never played here before, but if the clubhouse is anything to go by it should be a jolly good day.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2022)

35 points with so many mistakes again. Stupid, stupid errors. Wedge in hand, should easily hit the green. Nope. Stuff it in bunker, get out easily enough and then three putt from ten feet. How to turn three points into one...😡😡😡😡😡😡😡
Lovely course though, greens and tees probably the best I've seen this year.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 22, 2022)

What one rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			What one rob?
		
Click to expand...

Effingham mate.
Lovely course


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 22, 2022)

Sorry, what score won.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Sorry, what score won.
		
Click to expand...

40 was leading when I left, so not sure mate


----------



## IanM (Aug 22, 2022)

Played Celtic Manor Roman Road today in a Seniors Match... some how I was low handicapper and was giving opponents 9 and 8 shots respectively, my partner had two.  I had 38 points on my own and we still lost on17th.  Newport won the match 5 to 3 though, only the 2nd time Celtic have lost at home in over 20 years.  

Greens were excellent, course was good too...good time of year to play it.  Long old walk though, but less arduous than the Monty!  If they allowed buggies on the fairway (I understand why they don't) it would be much more fun.  We walked with Powakaddies, but the old feet were feeling it towards the end!

Next, Burnham Beeches on Wednesday!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 22, 2022)

Roman greens are always good, I’ve always found them the best of all 3.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 22, 2022)

Steady knock round Willow Valley yesterday with the youth and a good mate of mine. Can't seem to get any handicap cards in so at the moment we're stuck playing late afternoon golf while all the morning times are reserved for the comps.

Highlight of the day was Jamie making a par up the 575 yard 10th, after declaring in the morning "there's no point in me even playing that hole", followed it up with another par on the 11th as well.

Playing Halifax West End on Friday, which I haven't played for a very, very long time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Can't seem to get any handicap cards in so at the moment we're stuck playing late afternoon golf while all the morning times are reserved for the comps.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not quite understanding that. Can you not put in some casual round scores?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not quite understanding that. Can you not put in some casual round scores?
		
Click to expand...

I can't get anybody to sign them off, we've had a run of big comps over the last few weeks and everybody is committed to playing in them - and I struggle to get a midweek round in. It's not helped by me trying to get me and the youths cards done at the same time. Thinking I need another strategy, whereby I concentrate on getting mine done, and then sign off the boys 3 cards, or I might just pay for the iGolf subscription and get a handicap playing with members at other courses.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I can't get anybody to sign them off, we've had a run of big comps over the last few weeks and everybody is committed to playing in them - and I struggle to get a midweek round in. It's not helped by me trying to get me and the youths cards done at the same time. Thinking I need another strategy, whereby I concentrate on getting mine done, and then sign off the boys 3 cards, or I might just pay for the iGolf subscription and get a handicap playing with members at other courses.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not put in a card via the EG app if you don't have a handicap? I don't know but I'd have thought should be able to in order to build up your database of scores. As I say though, I don't know.

The members at other courses that you plag with could approve your score via the app


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you not put in a card via the EG app if you don't have a handicap? I don't know but I'd have thought should be able to in order to build up your database of scores. As I say though, I don't know.

The members at other courses that you plag with could approve your score via the app
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure tbh, I was hoping we'd get the cards marked no problems but it just hasn't worked out that way. Was certainly a lot easier when I joined the same club about 6 or 7 years ago. My understanding is that if I pay the £40 for the iGolf app, then I can get 3 cards marked anywhere I play, and then submit through them through the England Golf App, but that's just based on what I've been told by a mate I'm working for at the moment.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Playing Halifax West End on Friday, which I haven't played for a very, very long time.
		
Click to expand...

Great little course. I used to really enjoy playing there


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 22, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Great little course. I used to really enjoy playing there
		
Click to expand...

It'll be 30 odd years since I've played there, so I expect it will look a little different to back in the early 90's!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I'm not sure tbh, I was hoping we'd get the cards marked no problems but it just hasn't worked out that way. Was certainly a lot easier when I joined the same club about 6 or 7 years ago. My understanding is that if I pay the £40 for the iGolf app, then I can get 3 cards marked anywhere I play, and then submit through them through the England Golf App, but that's just based on what I've been told by a mate I'm working for at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Why not just try entering through the england golf app, home or away, and see what happens. I'd have thought the system should mean it doesn't matter where you put cards in as long as you do.

Try posting the question in the ask an expert section. There are a few handicap secs on here rhat can help.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Should’ve played 18 but the 5 ball (visitors) in front were 💩 so the first 9 took over 2 hours so missed my 2nd tee time by so way.
Said 5 ball kicked off on the 9th as I hit the green with a 5 iron - it was playing 235 yards and they wanted a fight in the car park.
To make things worse one of the 5 had a “man” bun 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Guess you wasn’t expecting to hit the green 

Power to the man bun!


----------



## Dando (Aug 23, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Guess you wasn’t expecting to hit the green 

Power to the man bun!
		
Click to expand...

i actually pulled the tee shot and it only trickled onto the green as it fed down off the hill to the right of the green.

Mr Man Bun was probably the sort who uses pink castle tees


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 23, 2022)

Played North Hants yesterday.  Tees and greens have been being watered and lovely though the greens were slow, but, by the sounds of it, the club made a deliberate decision to limit the fairway watering (or do very little if any) over the very dry period and as a result they are very patchy and inconsistent - some parts very dried out, bare and hard - other parts much greener and soft.  Made for frustrating approach shots and tbh overall the course was not looking it's best.  Nonetheless an enjoyable knock.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			i actually pulled the tee shot and it only trickled onto the green as it fed down off the hill to the right of the green.

Mr Man Bun was probably the sort who uses pink castle tees
		
Click to expand...

I hope you played the members card and addressed his white socks / castle tee combo as “ unacceptable at this establishment “


----------



## Dando (Aug 23, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			I hope you played the members card and addressed his white socks / castle tee combo as “ unacceptable at this establishment “
		
Click to expand...

i just laughed at his man bun


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			i actually pulled the tee shot and it only trickled onto the green as it fed down off the hill to the right of the green.

Mr Man Bun was probably the sort who uses pink castle tees
		
Click to expand...

I don't trust anyone who _doesn't_ use pink castle tees. What are you just going to guess the tee height or tee it up different heights every time like some sort of psychopath??


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			i just laughed at his man bun
		
Click to expand...

Why can I picture this scene in my head?


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't trust anyone who _doesn't_ use pink castle tees. What are you just going to guess the tee height or tee it up different heights every time like some sort of psychopath??
		
Click to expand...

Now that I don’t get a shot on every hole I feel like I shouldn’t use pink castle anymore (mostly peer pressure I know) but I also know I’ve not reached ‘psycho’ level yet, so what I’ve done is measure the height of a pink castle on long bamboo tees and sharpie line it on so I can look like a ‘player’

(p.s coming up in For Sale section; 18 packs of pink castle tees, most are unused)


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 23, 2022)

Slab said:



			Now that I don’t get a shot on every hole I feel like I shouldn’t use pink castle anymore (mostly peer pressure I know) but I also know I’ve not reached ‘psycho’ level yet, so what I’ve done is measure the height of a pink castle on long bamboo tees and sharpie line it on so I can look like a ‘player’

(p.s coming up in For Sale section; 18 packs of pink castle tees, most are unused) 

Click to expand...

Just own it! Be loud, be proud, be individual, use pink!


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

Slab said:



			Now that I don’t get a shot on every hole I feel like I shouldn’t use pink castle anymore (mostly peer pressure I know) but I also know I’ve not reached ‘psycho’ level yet, so what I’ve done is measure the height of a pink castle on long bamboo tees and sharpie line it on so I can look like a ‘player’

(p.s coming up in For Sale section; 18 packs of pink castle tees, most are unused) 

Click to expand...

Just buy the bamboo equivalent of the horrible plastic tees.


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just own it! Be loud, be proud, be individual, use pink!
		
Click to expand...

Nah I kinda had this rule that when I stopped saying _"I think I get two shots here..."_ that was the time to put away the bling and instead use some 'game improvement' tees... still using the lime green callaway balls though I mean I'm not that good a player 



BiMGuy said:



			Just buy the bamboo equivalent of the horrible plastic tees.
		
Click to expand...

Buy! whadda ya mean buy? Bamboo tees are free at the course, just grab a few when teeing off


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just own it! Be loud, be proud, be individual, use pink!
		
Click to expand...

Individual? Pink castles are by far the most common tee that I find on my course. Must be over half of the members are using them. I have more of them now than I had a year ago, I find more of them than I lose.


----------



## Backache (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Individual? Pink castles are by far the most common tee that I find on my course. Must be over half of the members are using them. I have more of them now than I had a year ago, I find more of them than I lose.
		
Click to expand...

It's a pain I've moved from pink to orange which means I have to buy them as you never find them on the course. always finding pink ones though.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 23, 2022)

Classic round of two halves today.

23 points on the front 9 (26 after 10), playing really well, everything going nicely. 6 pars in 10 holes, 

Poor tee shot on 11, end up blobbing it, then the rot well and truly set in. 8 points for the last 8 holes to end up on 34. 

Out in 40, back in 53. Was absolutely fuming with myself when we came off.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 23, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			First card (supplimental) since Aug 2019.
42 out, 45 back (Par 70)
Nice to be able play to handicap and gives me the confidence to start entering the comps 😁
		
Click to expand...

0.3 handicap cut. Gets me to 16.1


----------



## BrianM (Aug 23, 2022)

Shot 95 today with 2 x 9’s, 1 x 8 and 1 x 7.
Need to stop compounding the errors, should of been miles better than that with the positions I was in 🤬🤬


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 23, 2022)

Course really greened up since I last played there a couple of weeks back.

Greenstaff slitting fairways and overseeding today, very Autumnal day.

Summers gone up here....


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Just played seven holes after work, with my missus walking with me and hitting a few balls. I got 4 pars and 3 bogeys so pretty decent. Mainly happy I finished with a well struck 6 iron onto the green on our stroke index 1. Decision justified so far to put it back in the bag after not hitting it for over two years, hitting it far better now than I did back then. Surprised at how well actually. Should thank @saving_par really as it was a convo with him on this forum that made me think to give it another go, haha.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 23, 2022)

Played the semi final of our senior singles knockout this evening and a game played in a good spirit.  Unfortunately, this was the second day of course work and most of the greens had been worked on since yesterday so were not great for putting on.  We were expecting one hole to be closed and this turned out to be the second.

Never more than one hole in it.  The OP chipped in on 16 to level the match and then we were surprised to find both 17 & 18 closed.  Back to the first and the OP hit a great 50 yard chip to 3ft with me 20ft away.  I putted up to 18 ins which was conceded and I thought game over, but the OP missed the putt.

Then on to the 3rd, a par 3, where my four was good enough for the win and into the final!


----------



## SimonC (Aug 23, 2022)

Shot a 67 tonight, I missed 4 birdie putts inside 9 feet and 3 putted the 9th. I had an eagle putt on our only par 5 stop on the edge of the hole but I did chip in on 17. This score will knock a 71 off so I should get a nice little cut and be into the + figures for the first time ever.


----------



## Albo (Aug 23, 2022)

I played today, and played badly, however, made my first hole in one, so the day will be forever memorable


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 24, 2022)

Albo said:



			I played today, and played badly, however, made my first hole in one, so the day will be forever memorable
		
Click to expand...

My mate is a 16 handicapper who recently played the Mere in Cheshire. 

Was 10 over on the par 3 8th's tee and got a hole in one!

Head went and ended up 35 over 😂😂


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 24, 2022)

Had a knock with a mate and two of his buddies at Macc. Shot a 79. Back to back birdies on the par fives. Drove two par four greens. Yes I was on fire.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 24, 2022)

Final handicap team outing last night. Neither team in with a shout of the prizes so my partner and I just decided to go out and enjoy it.

Played with two great lads and had a laugh all the way round. My driving was so so, my irons were terrible but my putting was unbelievable and I couldn't miss, so was getting up and down a lot for halves.

Despite only ever having the lead for one hole we managed to sneak the win on the 18th.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 24, 2022)

With my newly cut handicap I played for our club in the Kent vets league match. Out in the last pair (6th) we won our match 6 and 5, we won the match 6-0 and ensured that we win the league with one match still to play. 👍👍👍👍


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 24, 2022)

Day 2 of the Gordon Edwards Seniors Scratch at Bromborough and missed the forecasted rain but putter let me down again . Not good being an aggressive putter on slopey quick Greens 😆
First time I played there and enjoyed it, good tough course and will be up for the challenge next year.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Aug 24, 2022)

Fortunate enough to play Swinley Forest today, first out at 07:50 and had the course to myself....and what a course it is! Loved every second of it, a little bit annoyed it isn't rated/on EG so just used my base WHS Index of 23.6, woeful front 9, good back 9 and shot 96. Had lunch and got chatting to some of the staff......they very kindly let me go out again! Same story in second 18. Honestly ran out of puff at 16-18 after carrying for 2 rounds in the heat at and shot 98. Score-wise, happy with that for a course I've never played before.....and it felt like quite a tough course? Wonder what the ratings would be

The club and setup though, amazing. Every single hole just works, not a bad one to be seen. Highlight for me is probably the par 3 17th and then the 18th coming home and up the hill towards the clubhouse. What an experience!


----------



## Crow (Aug 24, 2022)

Played a senior's match today, we were two up after 8 and I'd been keeping my own score as I was going well, I hit a lovely second on the 9th and had about a 15 footer for birdie and the hole, which would have given me a level par front nine, something I've not done before at this course. Got a bit too enthusiastic and knocked it four feet by and then missed the return so we lost the hole, embarrassing!
Luckily we still went on to win.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 24, 2022)

Four of us had a day out & played at one of our reciprocal courses. Messed up the 1st and the last, but played some impressive (for me) golf between. Generally drove the ball very well off the tee - having the ball in play for the second shot rather makes a difference. Hope I can keep the form for the weekend - if so I'll have a decent chance in my semi-final in the Club Challenge


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2022)

Casual round yesterday  - what a stupid game this is...
Typified by the 14th, a 400 yard par 4..
Decent drive leaving a 6 iron in
Pulled said 6 iron some 30 yards left with the ball ending up by a tree..so close i had to either drop (not palatable) or play left handed.
Made a good lefty contact and the ball finished in a deep greenside divot...I thought I saw oil bubbling
Hacked out and left myself a 60 or 70 foot putt for a nett par...
Nailed it....
Why can't it just be simple and straightforward


----------



## Teebs (Aug 25, 2022)

Took the 5 year old to the 6 hole par 3 course at Rudding Park. His first time on a course and he did OK. Amazingly he managed to par the 3rd hole.
Course played a lot shorter than advertised and was a bit scruffy, not great value @ £9.50 each for 6 holes...


----------



## louise_a (Aug 25, 2022)

I played in a county comp today, played well bare a couple of grren misreads a missing a short putt,  beat my handicap and came in 4th, sadlt beaten by 3 high handicaps. good news is a small cut and down t oa new low of 7.8. i am now the lowest of the ladies section, so extremely happy.


----------



## AliMc (Aug 26, 2022)

Given that I generally score higher off the white tees than the yellows I played a medal yesterday to see if I could start a bit of an upward trend to my hi, hit it really well except for 2 very poor holes, shot 80 adjusted 79 net 75 and came down 0.1 to 4.7, that wasn't supposed to happen !


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2022)

Only managed 12 holes today..
It was misty, bordering on foggy, when we began..we had to wait 10 or 15 minutes for it to clear before we went.
The kist lifted and after 3 or 4 holes it was like a normal day
Got to the turn and it rolled back in again
We played the first 3 but it was getting thicker
Standing on the next tee we couldn't see more than 70 or 80 yards.
The group behind were a couple of holes away so we waited 10 minutes and it didn't improve so we decided it was getting silly and we came in.
Finished off the cards, marked the holes we didn't play as Foggy, put them in and had brekky.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2022)

Just went and got 7 holes in. Don't know why I bother to play in the evenings other than just to get out and do something active - after sitting behind a desk all day, jumping in the car and straight on the tee, I always hit it crap, to the surprise of nobody. Usual cocktail of fats and thins. Managed to scrape 13 points so only one dropped, a double bogey on the 5th after a wayward drive, having to chip out to the fairway and fatting the pitch short. Meh, it was an hour out in the fresh air.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 26, 2022)

Played this afternoon with @SaintHacker and @Paperboy, lovely weather with the sun shining and a little bit of breeze. Very nice to be out on the course rather than in the office on a Friday afternoon.

Overall hit it reasonably well, just 1 bad hole really which led to a triple. Ended up with an 80 which will give me a cut down to 13.25 I think.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 26, 2022)

Played yesterday at my place … first game for five weeks due to holidays and family commitments.  Tried out my driver with a shorter shaft (1.5 inches off) … no loss of distance, but every drive on the fairway!  Great success, so will be keeping that.  Also tried out my new putter which I got after a recent fitting … unmitigated disaster!  Three putted pretty much every hole …didn’t feel comfortable with it once out on the course.  Can’t see me keeping it … I’m never going to be a great putter, but that was extremely poor even by my standards.  So no lost shots due to poor drives more than wiped out by too many putts. 32 points.


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2022)

9 holes for me and no fight which was good.
Hacked it round in 38 but the greens were slow and cost me a few shots.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 26, 2022)

Great afternoon up at West End GC in Halifax, its a loooong time since I've played there - probably close to 30 years. Me and the youth were invited up by a couple who are members there who we've got to know through social media while we've been out in Spain - so it was good to finally meet up with them in person.

Will definitely have to make a return sooner rather than later.

Apart from a few decent drives I was struggling off the tee, but the youth was as reliable as ever.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 26, 2022)

A long stunning drive from Loch Lomond to Machrihanish Old course this morning. A beautiful afternoon on a fantastic course. What a track, played off the whites, undone on the first few holes as the greens were surprisingly slow, out in +9. Started the back much better and was one under gross for the first 4 holes before dropping a couple to balls lost in the fescue. Finished +6 on the back. Really enjoyed this course.


----------



## evemccc (Aug 26, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			A long stunning drive from Loch Lomond to Machrihanish Old course this morning. A beautiful afternoon on a fantastic course. What a track, played off the whites, undone on the first few holes as the greens were surprisingly slow, out in +9. Started the back much better and was one under gross for the first 4 holes before dropping a couple to balls lost in the fescue. Finished +6 on the back. Really enjoyed this course.
		
Click to expand...

I’d love to play Machrihanish!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 27, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I’d love to play Machrihanish!
		
Click to expand...

It’s well worth the trip. Playing Machrihanish Dunes this afternoon and Dunaverty tomorrow morning. Will post some pics later


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 27, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			It’s well worth the trip. Playing Machrihanish Dunes this afternoon and Dunaverty tomorrow morning. Will post some pics later
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy. Loved Dunaverty. What a superb little village club. 

Loved that meet we did up there a few years ago. One of the best forum meets I did.


----------



## Crow (Aug 27, 2022)

Played a par 3 set up at our course yesterday evening, playing from usual tees but in different order and to different greens, most holes were around the 80 to 100 yard range until the last two which were 156 and 179 yards and quite a few of them were blind over tress and hedges!

I was playing 1957 release year George Nicoll, Henry Cotton irons and a Bronty Silver Knight putter. 

Played pretty steady apart from two lost balls which cost me 4 shots and I picked up my ball on the 16th green without marking which cost me another shot! No idea what was going through my head and I've never done that before.
Scored 62 nett 51.
Three birdies including one on the 17th hole which was another blind shot.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 27, 2022)

Yesterday was the regional finals of Lancashire ladies handicap shield competition, Ellesmere have 2 team in the competition and both topped there groups and played in the regional final. 3 of the 4 teams playing qualified last year too.
the team i play for played the team that beat us last year too, my game was tough, I won the ifrst hole but then lost 3 on the top and fluctuated between 2 down and all square all round, saving par from a bunker on the 18th got me back to level and I then won the first hole again to win match.  Sadly the others weren't as successful and our team lost.
Happily our other team won and in another repeat of last year played the team that beat my lot, unlike last year  our other team won the final and will now play in the county final at St Annes Old Links.
I caddied in the afternoon and will do the same in the finals, at least as Lady Captain I can vicarious share in the victory.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2022)

Frustrating round, a nearly round. Currently seething, I may be laying in bed tonight running through the round still. Strokeplay comp, all going well, drove really well, good long second shots, rare for me. Had 3 doubles on the last 4 holes to leave me with a net 71, par is 70. No reason for them other than tiredness kicking in, lack of concentration. 

Lovely company, perfect playing conditions.


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 27, 2022)

Scrambled well today as my ball striking wasn’t great. Slow start as I was 4 over after 4 due to a shocking double on the 4th but played the next 12 holes in +2. On the 17th I tried to hit a little cut over some trees as if you get it right the tee shot will catch a hill and run most of the way down towards the green leaving you a fairly short pitch shot. Ended up carving it way right OB into the farmers field.  Hit my provisional as I wanted to hit the first (285 yards according to ShotScope) which left me 45 yards to the flag. Managed to get up and down for a bogey, which was a great save in the end. 

Ended up with a 77 for a net 72 and what should be a 0.1 cut as it will knock a 78 off. Really happy with how I played the last 14 holes and managed to save the round. 

Bright spot was the 3 sand saves I made from green side bunkers, not sure I’ve made 3 all season.  

Not so bright was I missed all 5 par 3 greens and was +4 for them.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2022)

Entered the monthly Stableford. Started on 13th and started well with a couple of pars, silly double on the 16th but parred 17 & 18. Started struggling after that. Doubled the 1st. Absolutely stole a par on the 2nd when my drive finished about 2 inches away from going in the ditch, but managed to hack it up to the front of the green and get down in two from there. Consecutive doubles on the 5th and 6th for 1 & 0 points killed my chances of a really good round. Scrambled pars on both the par 5s (8th & 9th) after pretty poor drives on both. Finished with 3 steady bogeys to card 82 for 35 points. Was quite happy with that as it was a bit of struggle but I recovered and putted really well to keep it going in places. Eight pars but the four doubles are what cost me.

13th in the overall leaderboard at the moment, but 2nd in division one - the comp is open tomorrow as well though so I'll probably lose that. Handicap wise though I think this may improve upon one of my other counting rounds very slightly for a 0.2 cut or something like that.

I also played with the best player in the club today, off +1.5 so playing -2 playing hcap today. Whenever I was hitting driver he seemed to be hitting 4 iron, then on the 17th when I'm hitting 7 wood, he had the driver out going for the green. 😆 Just a different game. Great to watch someone like that play though. He did hit some delightful shots. He shot one under gross for 35 points, so I actually finished above him on countback, ha. But I'm not sure why he even enters Stablefords and I don't think he is either - the current leader is on 44 pts so he'd have to shoot 58 gross to match that. 🤣


----------



## evemccc (Aug 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Entered the monthly Stableford. Started on 13th and started well with a couple of pars, silly double on the 16th but parred 17 & 18. Started struggling after that. Doubled the 1st. Absolutely stole a par on the 2nd when my drive finished about 2 inches away from going in the ditch, but managed to hack it up to the front of the green and get down in two from there. Consecutive doubles on the 5th and 6th for 1 & 0 points killed my chances of a really good round. Scrambled pars on both the par 5s (8th & 9th) after pretty poor drives on both. Finished with 3 steady bogeys to card 82 for 35 points. Was quite happy with that as it was a bit of struggle but I recovered and putted really well to keep it going in places. Eight pars but the four doubles are what cost me.

13th in the overall leaderboard at the moment, but 2nd in division one - the comp is open tomorrow as well though so I'll probably lose that. Handicap wise though I think this may improve upon one of my other counting rounds very slightly for a 0.2 cut or something like that.

I also played with the best player in the club today, off +1.5 so playing -2 playing hcap today. Whenever I was hitting driver he seemed to be hitting 4 iron, then on the 17th when I'm hitting 7 wood, he had the driver out going for the green. 😆 Just a different game. Great to watch someone like that play though. He did hit some delightful shots. He shot one under gross for 35 points, so I actually finished above him on countback, ha. But I'm not sure why he even enters Stablefords and I don't think he is either - the current leader is on 44 pts so he'd have to shoot 58 gross to match that. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good day and good scoring in the warm weekend sunshine — I’m guessing that’s why a + handicap golfer wanted to play today, perfect golfing weather on a Saturday afternoon and as he’s a member it’ll be ‘free’…the same reason we all enter comps..just to play golf!


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Entered the monthly Stableford. Started on 13th and started well with a couple of pars, silly double on the 16th but parred 17 & 18. Started struggling after that. Doubled the 1st. Absolutely stole a par on the 2nd when my drive finished about 2 inches away from going in the ditch, but managed to hack it up to the front of the green and get down in two from there. Consecutive doubles on the 5th and 6th for 1 & 0 points killed my chances of a really good round. Scrambled pars on both the par 5s (8th & 9th) after pretty poor drives on both. Finished with 3 steady bogeys to card 82 for 35 points. Was quite happy with that as it was a bit of struggle but I recovered and putted really well to keep it going in places. Eight pars but the four doubles are what cost me.

13th in the overall leaderboard at the moment, but 2nd in division one - the comp is open tomorrow as well though so I'll probably lose that. Handicap wise though I think this may improve upon one of my other counting rounds very slightly for a 0.2 cut or something like that.

I also played with the best player in the club today, off +1.5 so playing -2 playing hcap today. Whenever I was hitting driver he seemed to be hitting 4 iron, then on the 17th when I'm hitting 7 wood, he had the driver out going for the green. 😆 Just a different game. Great to watch someone like that play though. He did hit some delightful shots. He shot one under gross for 35 points, so I actually finished above him on countback, ha. But I'm not sure why he even enters Stablefords and I don't think he is either - the current leader is on 44 pts so he'd have to shoot 58 gross to match that. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

How far was his 4 iron going compared to your driver?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			How far was his 4 iron going compared to your driver?
		
Click to expand...

A fraction further! And straighter. 😢😂


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 27, 2022)

I played today and...
I'm either a complete berk for starting so badly or I showed great presence of mind to stage a brilliant recovery.
Perhaps both are true. I don't know.
What I do know is that it is a stupid game sometimes, though I still love it, always.
Club comp.




  ------------------------------- 

Differential of 3.6 scored.
0.3 off the HI again.

12th place out of 142 entrants. (EDIT: I was actually tied for 12th with ten others, but I had the best back nine!)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 27, 2022)

Played Machrihanish Dunes today. Some spectacular holes but an absolute slog walking between holes on the back nine. That kind took a lot of the gloss of the course for us. Played off the whites, and had a pretty startling front nine. Bogeyed the first, then par’d the next 5 holes, going out in +4. Normal service then resumed, a couple of doubles on the back but rallied with a birdie and a couple more pars to come home with +7 on the back, net 66 overall. Very happy with that round. 

Despite playing really well, didn’t enjoy the course as much as the Old yesterday. Some of the holes were much prettier, the par 3’s were fabulous, but the trek from hole to hole just wiped us out physically. I wouldn’t want to play the Dunes as my regular course, that’s for sure


----------



## Skytot (Aug 27, 2022)

We had our Captains Day 1st day comp today. Checked on HDID at 6 clock at there was a 67 and  few 68s in . Checked at 7 clock , boom 58 in . 9 shots better than 2nd . It was nicely poised for tomorrow until that 58 came in . Oh I had a 73


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

Today was my best ball striking round for as long as I can remember. 

I hit a few irons so well they were going a full club longer than I was expecting. 

My putting wasn’t great on the front 9 due to very slow bumpy greens. Hit 7 GIR but had 3 three putts 😭

Putted better on the back 9 but missed a 4 ft birdie put and lipped out for birdie twice before finally sinking a 10 footer on the last for birdie. 

Annoying I made one double which came on 17 with just 147 left to the pin after my best drive of the round. Right after I thought to myself I hadn’t had a double yet 🤦‍♂️

39 out and back for a 78 that should have been much lower.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2022)

Yesterdays knock was a shambles off the tee with my driver, three balls lost and other tee shots ending in, let’s call the, sub-optimal positions.  Rest of game OK.  Now today it’s monthly Sunday medal - thinking I may well keep driver in bag for show…approach 2nd shots are much more preferable to shorter approach 4th shots.  Anyway - I’ll lose a 5.8, about 7 over round my place, and my current best not counting is 10.3 🙄


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2022)

Knockout quarters yesterday, ought to have been a good game,  similar HI both been logging okay scores recently  - but we both played so poorly! It really was attritional. I managed to 'recover' to 3 down at the turn. Briefly found 3 pars to level it to then go 5 off the next tee! After a wrong fairway terrible tee shot on 17 I went up for the first time after oppo 3 stabbed. Hung on with a rubbish final hole to win. We were both just awful!
Oh, and trolley battery ran out after 15, and GPS stopped on 16!


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 28, 2022)

Was a what could have been today, waiting for that low round and it nearly happened. 

Started a little wobbly, but then birdied my third hole to get back on track. Through 17 holes I had kept a double off the card and thrown in 3 birdies to be +3 gross. Ended up with a quad bogey on the last 😂.

On the positive side, it should be a cut of 0.9 to bring me down to 12.2. Finished with 42 points to take 1st place.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 28, 2022)

Today can be summed up by the following three holes;

- on the 6th I couldn’t believe I didn’t carry the ditch in front of the green, only to find out I’d pulled my 9i from the bag, not my 8i.
- on the 7th I drove it just short of the green, chipped it to 1ft, missed the putt.
- on the 8th, I had an 8.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2022)

Let's just say that I didn't score well - in fact I scored dreadfully; though in one of these curious ways of golf I came off feeling pretty OK - not brilliant - but OK.  The day was lovely; the course in superb condition; and I actually executed quite few shots just as I'd intended. 

How fortunate am I to be a member of a lovely club and to play our infuriating but rewarding game in difficult times such as these.  There but for the grace of my God.


----------



## FourPutt (Aug 28, 2022)

Struggled today. Been having lessons recently, which are going well, but there have been a number of changes to my swing which I am struggling to take on to the course.   I didn’t hit my irons too badly but I just can’t seem to hit driver at the moment.  At all. Can barely find the face and generally top it.  I think it’s a mental/tension thing on the course, since I tend to hit it fine on the range.  I didn’t score completely terribly (nett +3) but I probably dropped at least 8 shots just from taking an extra shot to get to where my tee shot should have been.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 28, 2022)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Enjoy. Loved Dunaverty. What a superb little village club.

Loved that meet we did up there a few years ago. One of the best forum meets I did.
		
Click to expand...

What a fantastic track!! Wasn’t sure playing the first and second, but from three onwards it’s awesome. Absolutely loved it despite having to give the course 3 shots back. The views are incredible, can even see Ailsa Craig from the fourth tee 🤷‍♂️ 🤯Just loved everything about the course, a lot of fun to play, and managed +12 with a lost ball for a 78. I don’t think it’s as easy as the slope indicates, but anyone heading over that way to play the two Machrihanish courses, add this to your trip, it’s the best of the three, did I mention the stunning views….?


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 28, 2022)

Semi final of the Club Challenge (the singles matchplay knockout) today. Got off to a poor start when I pulled my tee shot to the left and the ball ended up rolling up against, then under, the netting protecting the property behind the 1st green - said netting being not quite on the boundary.. Got relief because the netting interfered with my swing, but sadly, the NOPR was still behind the net with no means of escape. Could see no solution to the problem, and in absence of info/guidance from the club, I felt there was no option but to concede the hole.

Thereafter the match was tight - I was generally behind but eventually got one hole in front after 15. And then threw it away by completely naffing up 16 & 17. Had to win 18 to keep match alive. My 40ft birdie putt end up about 4 inches from the hole and was conceded. His chip for birdie was wide so he had a 4 footer to half the hole & win the match. He putted. And it stopped short - right on the lip. We watched and waited - and after about 8 seconds, it moved and flopped into the hole. Gutted.


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 28, 2022)

Played Friday in a friendly 'Scratch Match' with a good friend and exceptional player. I was 3 down at the turn and he started the back nine birdie and eagle. I managed to find some form and won 5 of the next 7 holes to scramble a half! One of those games where you just laugh and enjoy a few pints after


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 29, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I’m playing the best golf of my life.
Practiced like crazy over the winter thanks to the mild weather.
Won 3 comps and 2 trophies in the last 3 weeks and have shot 2 level par rounds,albeit in a pairs comp and a friendly game.
Will 100% be a 4 handicap soon.
		
Click to expand...

Played yesterday and shot a 2 over 71
Now a 4 handicap 
Currently 4.2
Hard work and practice payed off.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2022)

This bloody game does my head in sometimes....
Standing on the 16th tee 3 over gross/34 points, feeling in control, swinging well.......
And then the fertiliser hits the rotary air device.....
Admittedly a poor swing, ball hits tree and cannons deep into the jungle - gone...double.
Decent drive on 17, 3 wood into the green, ball hits fairway side of a tree and cannons into deep rough on the non fairway side of the tree.. quite how that worked I've no idea - triple.
Sloppy bogey on 18
6 shots gone in 3 holes.
Hit 2 trees and ended up dead..just to add that Fragger hit 2 trees and they both came out fairway side
Always said if I had the luck that Fragger gets I'd be off Scratch..
Still got a 0.1 cut which takes me to 6.1 and I lose my shot on the difficult par 3 5th..
But it should have been a 3 or 4 over total and a much better cut.....stupid game


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			This bloody game does my head in sometimes....
Standing on the 16th tee 3 over gross/34 points, feeling in control, swinging well.......
And then the fertiliser hits the rotary air device.....
Admittedly a poor swing, ball hits tree and cannons deep into the jungle - gone...double.
Decent drive on 17, 3 wood into the green, ball hits fairway side of a tree and cannons into deep rough on the non fairway side of the tree.. quite how that worked I've no idea - triple.
Sloppy bogey on 18
6 shots gone in 3 holes.
Hit 2 trees and ended up dead..just to add that Fragger hit 2 trees and they both came out fairway side
Always said if I had the luck that Fragger gets I'd be off Scratch..
Still got a 0.1 cut which takes me to 6.1 and I lose my shot on the difficult par 3 5th..
But it should have been a 3 or 4 over total and a much better cut.....stupid game
		
Click to expand...


Its his birthday today  too  59 now, must have had a hard life
 He wasnt a happy bunny, some proper club thumping and chucking on the last 3 holes

I started well, faded in the middle front 9 to card 15 points, then got 18 on the back for 33.  2 blobs thrown in together with 4 x 1 pointers
and 4 pars, probably going up a tad as a counting score was falling off today.

Not playing enough to be consistant , but there is another good score just round the corner somewhere


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 29, 2022)

Played in an open at silverdale yesterday - singles medal. First time I'd played the course and really enjoyed it in a quirky way. We stood on the 15th tee and I just asked the other lads "who looked at this piece of land and thought 'yeah i reckon we can squeeze 18 holes into here'"

My golf, however, was absolutely dreadful. Turns out I am not one of those guys who can rock up hungover after 4hrs kip and play well 😂.

Somewhat better on the back nine but dropping 10 shots in 3 holes on the front 9 meant the damage was done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2022)

Texas scramble today 

Solid 10 under gross ? Net 53 - sitting near the bottom of leaderboard , the standard bunch of 16 plus handicaps filling the top 3 or 4 places


----------



## Dando (Aug 29, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Texas scramble today

Solid 10 under gross ? Net 53 - sitting near the bottom of leaderboard , the standard bunch of 16 plus handicaps filling the top 3 or 4 places
		
Click to expand...

Those pesky “short game wizards”


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 29, 2022)

Lost the 1/4 finals of the the singles, missed 1 fairway all day and it happened to be on the 19th 😕

Iron play just went off the boil on 13/14 and let a 2 hole lead slip.
gutted!


----------



## AliMc (Aug 29, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Texas scramble today

Solid 10 under gross ? Net 53 - sitting near the bottom of leaderboard , the standard bunch of 16 plus handicaps filling the top 3 or 4 places
		
Click to expand...

You low handicappers eh what are you like always moaning !
I played a friendly game with 2 others for a couple of £, format was 6 points a hole 
One guy 81 less 17 net 64 against par 71, me off 5 a couple over, just handed over the money !


----------



## Dando (Aug 29, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Lost the 1/4 finals of the the singles, missed 1 fairway all day and it happened to be on the 19th 😕

Iron play just went off the boil on 13/14 and let a 2 hole lead slip.
gutted!
		
Click to expand...

knob


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			knob
		
Click to expand...

I called myself worse believe me


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 29, 2022)

2nd handicap card for me, and 1st round  for the youth off the white tees - he shot a respectable 47 on the front nine but just lost his way on the back nine.


----------



## Lump (Aug 29, 2022)

After the shambles of Saturdays 1st round of the club champs and the resulted missed cut.  
I swapped back to my old irons today and back onto it.
Played with a Euro pro player, watching him hit a 3 iron head height 250yrds into a decent breeze was stunning. Hit some of the biggest drives I’ve seen out on a course 
Absolute putting machine too boot.


----------



## Dando (Aug 29, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			I called myself worse believe me
		
Click to expand...

I wanted to call you worse but the internet police won’t allow it


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 29, 2022)

Mixed at Lancaster with the wife. Started with a blob 🙄 ended 9 with 14 points. Back nine we moved up three gears and came in with 23. All too late. Still 37 with 43 currently winning. Greens were very fast. Lovely day.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 29, 2022)

Heading back south today, played at Dundonald Links on the way down.

Nice enough track, no “wow factor” holes for me though, glad I was a guest, not sure I’d want to pay the full green fee.

Triple bogey 7 on the first, but recovered to +7 on the front nine. The rather good steak and black pudding pie at halfway may have nobbled me for the back nine though, or maybe I was just proper knackered after all the driving and golfing over the previous 4 days. Who knows…. But +10 for the back nine saw me scrape an 89 off the whites. No final round glory having played pretty solid golf for the previous three days.

Ordering the four courses I’ve played this very long weekend -  Dunaverty was my favourite, followed by Machrihanish Old, with Machrihanish Dunes & Dundonald Links are tied third.

Satnav mishap on the way back saw our journey home take 7.5 hours after todays round, which was marginally better than the 9.5 hours it took to get up to Loch Lomond on Thursday. Nighty nighty folks 😴😴😴😴😴


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 30, 2022)

Put my 4 cards in from the Scotland trip, been cut from 14.6 to 12.1 😳😳. That’s my lowest handicap to date.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 30, 2022)

Mizuno singles event at the The Hallamshire this afternoon.

Topped my first two shots (seems to be an annoying habit at away courses at the moment), but recovered for two points on 1 and then scored the same on 2 to 5 for 10 points at that point.  I didn't play very well thereafter and ended up on 25pts (although I did eventually get a par on the 18th).  It doesn't normally bother me, but I was playing with three low single figure handicaps and I tightened up a bit.  

The course was in great nick, the greenest I've seen a course for a while, and the tee boxes were as good as any I can remomber.  The greens were very slick, certainly the fastest I've putted on this year, and in great condition.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 30, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Mizuno singles event at the The Hallamshire this afternoon.

Topped my first two shots (seems to be an annoying habit at away courses at the moment), but recovered for two points on 1 and then scored the same on 2 to 5 for 10 points at that point.  I didn't play very well thereafter and ended up on 25pts (although I did eventually get a par on the 18th).  It doesn't normally bother me, but I was playing with three low single figure handicaps and I tightened up a bit. 

The course was in great nick, the greenest I've seen a course for a while, and the tee boxes were as good as any I can remomber.  The greens were very slick, certainly the fastest I've putted on this year, and in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news re the course ,playing it tomorrow and Friday 😃


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 31, 2022)

Played this morning, friendly knock with another member, 37 points with two N/R's. Played reasonably well to start, 20 points on the front nine, but lost it a bit towards the end. Playing in another open next week on a course I've not played before. Looks quite interesting...


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 31, 2022)

After Mondays mistake playing after a night shift, where I lost all my get up and go by the 9th.
Today was I different story, hit it really well, especially off the tee.  Par on the first from a fairway bunker, birdied the 2nd with drive an 6 iron stone dead. Pared 3,birdie on 4th then par,bogey birdie on, 5,6 and 7. Then par, birdie on 8 and 9.  Par birdie bogey on 10,11 and 12. Par on 13 and 14. Drove over the green on 15, but still managed a birdie after a good chip back from the 3rd fairway. Bogey on 16 with my worst drive on the day hooked into the Heather. Birdied 17 and pared 18 after finding bunker off the tee and hit into another flushing an 8 out. 
Really happy with my game today. 
Playing Royal Dornoch tomorrow then have a semi final tie on Friday.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 31, 2022)

Friendly knock with two mates today. But we decided we'd put cards in. Played sort of OK for the front 9 but couple of mistakes meant it was only a gross 44 (par 33 so 2 over handicap). But started back nine with 5 pars on the trot then finished bogey, double, bogey, par to come back in 39 - ie 5 under handicap.  Should get me a cut  of about 0.6 to 16.9 - my new lowest ever .


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2022)

Played Painswick today with the "total gents" that are @Crow and @Voyager EMH using old clubs.  In my case Dunlop Blueflash irons and Woods from the 70s.  

Lots of fun.   Painswick is wonderfully nuts with excellent views.  Playing with old clubs is a real eye opener.   

Really enjoyed the day out,  cheers chaps!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2022)

Seniors Club Championship today.  Played solid after a triple bogey on 1st (gaaah!) to finish a decent (for me of late a very decent...) 7 over par gross (3 under PH for the day) and in field of 87 came 3rd Gross and 8th Nett.

Plus possibly my best ever birdie 2 (at least in my recollection I cannot remember a better one).  Par 3 - pulled tee shot maybe 10yds left of green into deep grass but level with flag.  Had to hit a open face lob wedge out over a deep greenside bunker to a narrow green - so much peril and no room at all to work with, but got it absolutely perfect.  Ball popped up into the air and dropped softly over the bunker from a good height onto the near fringe which killed it and it rolled straight down the slope of the green slap bang into the middle of the hole.  I even did a little celebratory punch of the air (yes - naff I know but hey).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 31, 2022)

IanM said:



			Played Painswick today with the "total gents" that are @Crow and @Voyager EMH using old clubs.  In my case Dunlop Blueflash irons and Woods from the 70s.

Lots of fun.   Painswick is wonderfully nuts with excellent views.  Playing with old clubs is a real eye opener.

Really enjoyed the day out,  cheers chaps!!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Painswick just one fun track to play.  That little par 3 up the hill into what feels like a bowl


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2022)

IanM said:



			Played Painswick today with the "total gents" that are @Crow and @Voyager EMH using old clubs.  In my case Dunlop Blueflash irons and Woods from the 70s. 

Lots of fun.   Painswick is wonderfully nuts with excellent views.  Playing with old clubs is a real eye opener.  

Really enjoyed the day out,  cheers chaps!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ian, really enjoyed playing with you and Voyager, and Painswick lived up to the expectations, what great fun!


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2022)

Played today - the beer after was the highlight


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 1, 2022)

Played yesterday - final handicap card and all 3 rounds have been below standard.

My handicap has come back at 22.8 so I'll be off 28 on the white tees - definitely need to get some additional cards in now asap, so I can get that down.


----------



## Crow (Sep 1, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Played yesterday - final handicap card and all 3 rounds have been below standard.

My handicap has come back at 22.8 so I'll be off 28 on the white tees - definitely need to get some additional cards in now asap, so I can get that down.
		
Click to expand...

That's because you've spent so much time on the LIV Golf thread, you've lost the motivation to try.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 1, 2022)

Crow said:



			That's because you've spent so much time on the LIV Golf thread, you've lost the motivation to try.  

Click to expand...

Playing the Saturday roll up this weekend, think there's about £25 for winning the division, obviously I should be shooting at least ten under knowing there's a financial reward for playing well.


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 1, 2022)

Played last night and was pretty solid for 3 hours 20 minutes and absolutely terrible for 15 minutes where it seems like I forgot how to hit a ball. Made an awful double on a par 5 as I took 5 to get down from 101 yards which included a shank, a bladed pitch and then a 3 putt. Later on I went one better were I took 5 to get down from 155 yards in the middle of the fairway after having to chip out backwards from some trees for a beautiful treble, which was on 16. Missed a 2 footer on 17 which meant another double (again chipping out of tree trouble) to put me in a real bad mood then chipped in on 18 for a birdie which made my pint taste a whole lot better. The chip was from the front of the green with the pin at the back so probably about 25 yards. It hit the flag at pace and dropped straight in. So, flag in boys. 

11 pars, 1 birdie, 3 bogies, 2 doubles and a treble for a 79 which is a differential of 6.4. Not a counting score but adds to the "backups" of 2 78's for when my counting scores start dropping off.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 1, 2022)

I played today

Thats it, wasnt pretty, got what it deserved etc etc, blah, blah


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 1, 2022)

Played in a seniors match at Ifield.  On the 12th, my chip landed on the edge of the green and fell down what must have been a small animal hole.  When I looked down the hole, it sloped away at the bottom and my ball had disappeared!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2022)

Just 8 holes before we go on a week holiday.  When back the club champs will have been and the autumn course work including tinning of greens will have got underway.  So just felt a few holes to appreciate and enjoy the course in the great condition its in before...even although I know it will recover in a couple or three to pretty much as it is today.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 1, 2022)

A Stableford today and I was playing of a course handicap of 8 instead of 10 for the first time, I skipped 9 due to a cut and the recent change in slope.
I struggled, we have 6 par 3s, 6 par 4s and 6 par 5s. I played the par 3s abysmally just 3 points, par 3s are generally the holes I play the worst but i usually make up on the par 5s, although all of a sudden i am not getting shots on half of them. 
I also found myself going for everything to try t omake up the shot I was dropping and it generally didnt come off.
So i ended up with a pathetic 24 points, clearly I need to get my head around the fact that  I am not not getting shots on more holes than I am.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 2, 2022)

Played a fairly easy course today and shot 82, my worst score for about 5 years. Got smashed 7+5 although I was giving 23 shots away and he made at least 6 pars  Usually never miss a fairway by more than 10 yards but ended up losing 3 balls


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 2, 2022)

3rd round of Titleist KO today. Managed to win with my winger so next round is away at Broadstone. Happy days.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2022)

Just two of us this afternoon, course was pretty empty as well. Entered the Stableford comp. 

Was struggling with driver today, which is unlike me, kept getting the accidental draw when setting up for my standard fade, and then the odd slice creeping in on other holes as well so didn't know what way I was going. Managed to keep it together for some bogeys, and parred the SI1 12th, but doubled the 13th & 15th (having started on the 8th). Parred the 17th but then there was an absolutely torrential downpour, during which I couldn't hit a ball and subsequently blobbed the 18th. Made pars at the 1st, 2nd & 3rd to slightly make up for it, although I don't get shots on two of those now. Kept it tidy with two pointers right through to the end.

Ended up with 35 points for the second week running. Shame that one blob in the monsoon cost me a good score really. I think this will go in as a counting round, with 0.1 shaved off my handicap. Always good to put a counter down though. Nowhere near it in the comp obviously, that's being led by a 25 capper with 42 points. I think I played some decent golf and it was actually the unpredictable drives that cost me a few shots today. If I was driving like I normally do it could have been a sub-80 round I reckon. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Lump (Sep 3, 2022)

Semi finals of the Club pairs knockout. 
Giving 13 & 19 shots. 
The 19 handicapper par’d stroke 1 & 2 with ease. 
6 birdies between myself and my playing partner only gave 1 hole win.
2nd year running we’ve been stuffed by high handicappers that play way way under handicap. Had enough now, no more handicapped match play for me. I’ll stick to playing with the scratch lads. 
Hate being beat by handicaps, not proper golf.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 3, 2022)

Monthly medal today - and the first time of playing off my new lowest ever handicap index. 95% got me playing off 16 which is a novelty to me.  Absolutely pleased as punch to get round in 84 - a nett level par. Didn't win any money off the two mates I was playing with but who cares. I got round without disgracing the new handicap. And an extra cut to come.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 3, 2022)

First round of our club champs today. I really took the pressure off round 2 by playing the worst I have in ages.

Hooks/pulls/shanks/lost balls/OOB the round had it all. Ended up with a 92.

Atleast I can laugh about it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 3, 2022)

Played Darwen  GC in a three ball scramble.
Great course but proper mountain goat country.
We had 63.8 but did not trouble the 55 net that won.


----------



## IainP (Sep 3, 2022)

In the club team today, away at the club that had moved above us into 1st position. Bit nervous having not been on course since last weekend's horror show. Poor chip & putt on first for bogey and 1 down. Then a good run including 2 birds putting me 5 up at the turn 🙂 Oppo was giving me a 'matchplay even par 9'. Four halves followed to reach dormie 5. Then lost 3 on the bounce 😯, before finally closing out with a par half.
Team was 3 - 2 up with two groups to finish. Both groups were A/S on 18th tee, and both lost ☹  That be golf!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 3, 2022)

Played Forest of Arden (Arden Course) today with little chubby bro courtesy of a big birthday pressie from my carer.

Really enjoyed it, good course in very good condition, considering the volume of traffic , geese, deer and the recent weather.

Played well on the front 9, 19 points inc a par 5 birdie, to 16 for himself

Then proceeded to blob the first 3 holes of the back 9, 1 bad bounce into water but was hitting the ball too well and airmailing the greens into the bundoo beyond.

Only 10 on the back, while he did 15, so did me by 2 points.

Got off just before the rain started, so a very enjoyable day


----------



## Brads (Sep 3, 2022)

Played Haddington, carded a 9 on the 11th and went round in 88
Chuffed is an understatement.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 4, 2022)

Saturday, 3 double bogeys, 2 bogeys and 3 pars on the front nine, 18pts, steady until a double on the last to sign for 39pts

another cut, the day before a 5 day golf holiday in Dumfries


----------



## oleinone (Sep 4, 2022)

Played a fun 4 ball scramble yesterday. Our mandatory beginner was a young former professional rugby player who is built like the proverbial brick outhouse. He hit the ball a country mile but direction was a big problem. He came good on a few holes notably the sixth, a par 5. He came up just short of the water with a four iron, 240 yards. He again deployed his trusty four iron and stuck it 5 feet from the pin - eagle time. The height he reached with every club was stunning. He's started lessons, the potential is huge!


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Sep 4, 2022)

After 7 years of playing and only winning the occasional roll up etc I finally finished first in a boarded completion. It was Captain's Day and although it was a single stableford comp there was a blind pairs comp to determine the winner. I finished with 40 points and was delighted to find that my partner also had 40 points. So we won the pairs comp by a clear margin.

My prize was a Callaway Mavrik 3 wood, not sure if I will keep it as I recently bought a new Cobra 3 wood.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Played Forest of Arden (Arden Course) today with little chubby bro courtesy of a big birthday pressie from my carer.

Really enjoyed it, good course in very good condition, considering the volume of traffic , geese, deer and the recent weather.

Played well on the front 9, 19 points inc a par 5 birdie, to 16 for himself

Then proceeded to blob the first 3 holes of the back 9, 1 bad bounce into water but was hitting the ball too well and airmailing the greens into the bundoo beyond.

Only 10 on the back, while he did 15, so did me by 2 points.

Got off just before the rain started, so a very enjoyable day
		
Click to expand...

I've played the Arden a few times and i was a little disappointed with the greens 
I know its been hot and everything has been scorched but the greens were soft and slow...they also looked like they hadn't been cut.
They have fairway irrigation and they've been using it. But the fairways were very patchy..some really lush, soft parts and plenty of hardpan.
As always seems to be the case, the bunkers had mixed levels of sand in them.
Your feet may be in 2 inches of the stuff but there's naff all under your ball...
The welcome in the Pro shop was 1st class but the attitude of the barstaff left a little to be desired....quite abrupt and the food wasn't particularly nice.
Overall I enjoyed it..apart from being out there 5 hours....had a couple of birdies and hit the par 5s 12 and 17 in 2.....
All in all a grand day out.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2022)

Was supposed to be playing in an Open on Wednesday but can't see it happening now. Steady rain and thunderstorms forecast for the whole day....shame, cos I'd not played there before, but I don't fancy a 2.5 hour run to end up soaked 😥😥😥😥


----------



## Wilson (Sep 4, 2022)

Second 74 in as many weeks, four birdies, one bogey and three doubles. I’m really happy with how I’m hitting it, I just need to tighten the chipping a little, and sort my alignment!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2022)

Foursomes medal today, came second with one under nett


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 4, 2022)

Since making the decision to play with these irons for all handicap qualifying stuff

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/i-bought-today.97925/post-2530434

I've returned 4 scores and 3 of them are in my best 8. I've reduced my HI by 0.7 over those 4 rounds.
This includes today when I birdied the last hole to beat the score that was disappearing from my 20 by one shot. Gives me a 0.1 reduction.
Great clubs.




Really quite chuffed with that birdie on the last to give me a 4.5 differential when it was looking like a bit of a so-so round with some poor shots here and there.
Nothing worse than a bogey and 31 putts with no 3-putts helped the scoring.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 4, 2022)

Team scratch event today at home. I was hopeless in the morning 4somes and let my partner down big time, we lost 5/4. Team lost the morning session 1.5/2.5. Upped my game in the afternoon singles for a 7/6 win.    Team won the afternoon session 7-1, six wins and two halves. The next round is the final in two weeks time.


----------



## J55TTC (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve been playing well lately, had a full 1 shot cut in the last month or so. Today was fantastic for 13 holes then I crumbled… 

+3 gross through 13 then the golfing gods put me back on track. Unplayable lies on 14&16 from terrible drives and a thinned 9i through 17 resulting in a lost ball and finished on +10. 

Encouraging yet disappointing. 

8 FIR, 8 GIR, 32 putts


----------



## GG26 (Sep 4, 2022)

Yesterday played in an open singles medal at Stanton-on-the-Wolds.  Started well and holed some nice putts, but for some reason struggled on most of the par 5s.  Ended up with 100 gross (77 nett) to finish midfield.  Like everywhere else the fairways are suffering from lack of rain, but the greens were excellent.

Today was a Board comp at my club, a betterball medal, which was postponed from May when the course was waterlogged  We started on the 10th and had a nett bogey 5 on the first hole played, but fortunately that was our only nett bogey of the round.  We played the back nine in nett 33 (par 35) which was respectable.  However, it all came together on the front nine where we recorded a nett 28 (par 36) to give us a nett 61 finishing score.  Not all of the scores are on the system, but we are currently leading.  Was really pleased as I've only broken 90 twice this year and worked out my score as a gross 84 which by three shots is my best off of the white competition tees.  Not quite sure where that came from, but I did some time on the range a couple of weeks ago to try and sort out my iron striking and worked out that I needed to stand a bit closer to the ball and more upright.  That has definitely paid off.

In the bar afterwards one guy I know told me that I was getting a reputation!   All becuase me and my usual PP won a foursomes medal Board comp this year (we both played very steady and made the most of our shots that day) and a senior pairs open at an away course (where my PP had the round of his life), before todays score with a different PP (where I had my best round).


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2022)

Went down Nine of Herts with the wife. Played alright. Managed to par the four par 3s, bogeyed four of the par 4s plus one double when my ball rolled through the green and right up against a bunch of weeds, requiring a rather aimless hack out. 38 scored for 18 points. My wife started ok but got tired towards the end and finished poorly, which is understandable.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 4, 2022)

Been a good couple of weekends golf. After last weeks trip to Scotland, played away at Buckingham on Friday, shot +11. Played at home yesterday and shot +8 for a 79. 11 pars, 1 birdie, but 3 doubles…. Broke 80 for the first time.

Played again today, didn’t quite live up to yesterday, a couple of blobs let me down but eagled the 12th for the first time and still managed 36 points.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 4, 2022)

Mens Invitation at Hillside today, played with 2 great guys one who was off +3 .Course in great nick and looking forward to more visits soon as my mate is now a Country member 😀


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 5, 2022)

Dumfries and Galloway GC yesterday, B&B stapleford. Par on the first two, me and PP ended with 43 our oppo's finished with 46.

Our today, different course and singles stapleford


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			Dumfries and Galloway GC yesterday, B&B stapleford. Par on the first two, me and PP ended with 43 our oppo's finished with 46.

Our today, different course and singles stapleford
		
Click to expand...

If I'd known you called it "Stapleford" and not "Stableford" I would have banned you from Gainsborough, Forest Pines and Cooden.
Sort it out you pleb....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2022)

Played Southerness yesterday, well I use the term “played“ very loosely🤦🤦

A typical round of 2 halves , I couldn’t hit the ball for most of the front 9, gave myself a talking too on the 10th tee and strengthened my grip then started to play golf properly.

What a course though.


----------



## Teebs (Sep 5, 2022)

Found a GolfNow tee time yesterday for my old course. 3pm tee-off but there was a 6 x 4-balls in front followed by a lone 1-ball.
Didn't start great by shanking an 8-iron and was pretty scruffy for the remaining 18 holes to finish on +10 (82 gross).

Paired up with the lone golfer on the 8th and enjoyed the remainder of the round. Still no 3-putts with the new putter and the new wedge is going well. 
Considering my driving has been great this season yesterday was the worst driving round by far, only hit 2 or 3 decent drives which is well below par...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2022)

Played, I thought, extremely averagely today but somehow managed a 0.2 cut..
It's a strange system sometimes😁


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 5, 2022)

Played Saturday at an invitation day at one of my mates place. This place prides itself on being used as an Open Qualifier but if I'm honest it wasn't exactly in great shape and it's one of the most expensive clubs in the area. They have had issues with the greens this year and it still shows. It's heathland and I'm used to playing it by knowing you have to land the ball before or at the front of the green to have any chance of it holding so it was a bit of a shock on Saturday that you had to fly the ball all the way to the flag as the greens where a bit soft and everything was stopping pretty quick. The greens where probably 2 or 3 paces slower than when I've played before. They weren't ridiculously slow but just not what I'm used to when playing there. They were also pretty bobbly. The bunkers had varying amounts of sand in them and a couple of the bunkers you could actually see the lining up the face of them.

With a brisk wind gusting up to 25mph and only 85% handicap (meant I got 3 and partner got 1) we were just out for a friendly knock as we knew we had no chance. The pair we played with were great company and had a very good knock between them, think they finished with 40 points off of 6 and 1. Leaders in the clubhouse when we got back had 49 points.  To put the wind into perspective I hit a great drive into it and it went 232 yards. I hit 3 good ones downwind that went 333 (chunked the 7 iron approach 80 yards into a fairway bunker as is the way with golf), 325 and 324. The course is 6700 yards long and the leaders had 23 shots, they must have played out of their skins.

Had a really good day though, company was great the whole way round with plenty of laughs.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 5, 2022)

Saturday was round 1 of our Autumn Cups.
I started with a lovely birdie 4 (driver, 4 iron to the par 5), which caused trepidation due to the number of crap rounds I've had which started with birdies.
Double bogey followed and I thought that I was on for a bad one, but somehow managed to hold on for 3 over on the front 9. Including a 2nd ball birdie (bogey 6) after a lost ball on the par 5 5th.
Knowing I needed to shoot level on the back, to play to handicap, I put my tee shot into a fairway bunker, leading to bogey on 10. But I proceeded to score 2 birdies and a bogey from there in. For a net 73, 1 over. Which puts me in 12th place in division 1.
Here's to blowing up next week!

I can't see yet how it's affected my handicap, but I'm hoping for a 0.2 cut, if my calc's are correct (not that I understand what I'm doing anymore with handicaps)


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 5, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Saturday was round 1 of our Autumn Cups.
I started with a lovely birdie 4 (driver, 4 iron to the par 5), which caused trepidation due to the number of crap rounds I've had which started with birdies.
Double bogey followed and I thought that I was on for a bad one, but somehow managed to hold on for 3 over on the front 9. Including a 2nd ball birdie (bogey 6) after a lost ball on the par 5 5th.
Knowing I needed to shoot level on the back, to play to handicap, I put my tee shot into a fairway bunker, leading to bogey on 10. But I proceeded to score 2 birdies and a bogey from there in. For a net 73, 1 over. Which puts me in 12th place in division 1.
Here's to blowing up next week!

I can't see yet how it's affected my handicap, but I'm hoping for a 0.2 cut, if my calc's are correct (not that I understand what I'm doing anymore with handicaps)
		
Click to expand...

Look at your 8 scoring differentials and take the highest counting one. Now subtract that latest round differential from it and divide by 8, that will be your cut.

I thought all scores were calculated overnight, have the club just held all the cards so far and not entered them yet?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Played, I thought, extremely averagely today but somehow managed a 0.2 cut..
It's a strange system sometimes😁
		
Click to expand...

60% of the time, if your beat your 8th best score you get a cut.
40% of the time you will be losing a score from your best 8 and this is when a rise in handicap could happen if you don't equal it or have another identical score (9th best) that will chop in.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 5, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Look at your 8 scoring differentials and take the highest counting one. Now subtract that latest round differential from it and divide by 8, that will be your cut.

I thought all scores were calculated overnight, have the club just held all the cards so far and not entered them yet?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know why they weren’t submitted. But I’ve just checked and they are on now.
My calc was right, down to 2.2, for the first time as a 2 handicap at my club.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 5, 2022)

Dumfries and County GC this morning, 36 points.

Crichton GC this afternoon, quick 9 holes 21 points.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 5, 2022)

Shot 87 around Minchinhampton Old. Was only 5 over after 9 holes but got a bit sloppy on the back nine. The course is part of Minchinhampton Common and there are cows every where. And I mean everywhere!


----------



## AliMc (Sep 6, 2022)

Played a Senior Stableford today, one of probably only 2 we have each year, off the yellows so a bit of a dilemma what to score as I always score better of the yellows than the whites and as most medals are off whites don't want to get too low, in the end a pretty well controlled 76 for 36 points, think I will still come down 0.2 to 4.5 though.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 6, 2022)

Southerness GC today, WOW. Most probably the best course I've played. Aggregate Pairs today, I had 33 points individually towards the team score of 65.

result was 65 - 61


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			Southerners GC today, WOW. Most probably the best course I've played. Aggregate Pairs today, I had 33 points individually towards the team score of 65.

result was 65 - 61
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Southerness mate??


----------



## GG26 (Sep 6, 2022)

Played the Priory course at Breadsall Priory today courtesy of Jamesbrown, and also with fellow forumers Tonto and Voyager EMH.

The course has many interesting holes, with severe elevation changes in places.    Enjoyed the round and good to meet a couple of forum members for the first time.  The terrain tired me out and I’ll sleep well tonight.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 6, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Do you mean Southerness mate??
		
Click to expand...

Spell checkers, don't you just hate them!


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2022)

Played our Senior's Open today with a guy from my previous club.
We dovetailed nicely, my partner scoring well on the front nine and me on the back nine for 23 out, 23 back and a 46 point total which left us as leaders in the clubhouse when we left, still twenty odd pairs to come in though so we'll probably finish fourth or worse!

What was good though, I'd planned to play my latest iron set, Greentree Lee Trevino Personal model which I've neem hitting well this week, but rain was forecast so I swapped them out last minute for the first set of vintage irons I ever bought; Harold Bird & Son, Max Faulkner Avenger, circa 1973, and I hit those really well. 

Also in the bag; 
Uniroyal Arnold Palmer laminated 1, 3 & 4 woods
Slazenger Gary Player sand iron 
Edinburgh Golf Rapier putter.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 6, 2022)

1st of many rounds at Isle of Harris golf club.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 6, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Played a Senior Stableford today, one of probably only 2 we have each year, off the yellows so a bit of a dilemma what to score as I always score better of the yellows than the whites and as most medals are off whites don't want to get too low, in the end a pretty well controlled 76 for 36 points, think I will still come down 0.2 to 4.5 though.
		
Click to expand...

How can you decide what score you are going to get?


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 6, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Played a Senior Stableford today, one of probably only 2 we have each year, off the yellows so a bit of a dilemma what to score as I always score better of the yellows than the whites and as most medals are off whites don't want to get too low, in the end a pretty well controlled 76 for 36 points, think I will still come down 0.2 to 4.5 though.
		
Click to expand...

Why enter the comp if yo don’t want to score well? If I enter a comp I will do my best to win regardless of which tee it is.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 6, 2022)

Played Hallamshire last week in the Mizuno singles and the greens were the fastest I’ve ever played. Thoroughly enjoyed the course and company. The only downside was how close the tees were to the greens. So many near misses


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Played a Senior Stableford today, one of probably only 2 we have each year, off the yellows so a bit of a dilemma what to score as I always score better of the yellows than the whites and as most medals are off whites don't want to get too low, in the end a pretty well controlled 76 for 36 points, think I will still come down 0.2 to 4.5 though.
		
Click to expand...

Strange post. Controlling your score so you "don't get too low"?


----------



## GG26 (Sep 7, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Played Hallamshire last week in the Mizuno singles and the greens were the fastest I’ve ever played. Thoroughly enjoyed the course and company. The only downside was how close the tees were to the greens. So many near misses
		
Click to expand...

I played in that too.  I agree with the greens.  Had one 30ft putt which looked slightly downhill, gave it a light tap and ended up 20ft past!


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Strange post. Controlling your score so you "don't get too low"?
		
Click to expand...

I have commented many times before that my scores from yellows are generally much lower than they are from the whites, I'm off 4.5 with 6 of my counting 8 scores from yellows, if they were from whites I would be off about 8.9, I recently played a matchplay tie off the whites where I had 6 birdies, had absolutely no chance of winning given the other guys h'cap and lost on the 15th, so yeah I don't want to get any lower and have a chance of competing with many others whose h'caps are blatantly too high 😉


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			How can you decide what score you are going to get?
		
Click to expand...

Because you don't take on tough pins just go the middle of the green, hit 3 wood and rescues from the tee instead of driver, 13 fairways hit, a couple of 3 putts and 2 up and downs from greenside bunkers, it was pretty routine and controlled tbh


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Why enter the comp if yo don’t want to score well? If I enter a comp I will do my best to win regardless of which tee it is.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't enter the sweeps just paid the entry fee and 2's sweep because I knew through experience that off my hi of 4.5 I have absolutely no chance of competing, my 36 points finished up 13 points behind the winner, 8 behind 2nd and 7 behind 3rd, I've explained in another post why I don't want to come down anymore, the number of people playing in our medals is dropping off quite dramatically due to an awful lot knowing with this new h'cap system they have little or virtually no chance of competing


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 7, 2022)

Played with a mate, off 7, in a 4bbb at Disley. Christ he was bad. I was really good until the hated 11th, then it all went to pot. Got some nice shorts from the shop for £15. Better than clubhouse golf prices. Well chuffed


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			I didn't enter the sweeps just paid the entry fee and 2's sweep because I knew through experience that off my hi of 4.5 I have absolutely no chance of competing, my 36 points finished up 13 points behind the winner, 8 behind 2nd and 7 behind 3rd, I've explained in another post why I don't want to come down anymore, the number of people playing in our medals is dropping off quite dramatically due to an awful lot knowing with this new h'cap system they have little or virtually no chance of competing
		
Click to expand...

To put some context on it off my hi of 4.5 at Dunbar I am currently 138th equal lowest h'cap, there are about 40 at scratch or better and about 100 or so less than 3, so I have no chance of a scratch prize and increasingly virtually no chance of the net prize either so really there's no point in looking to get any lower not at 64 years old anyway !


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 7, 2022)

And to think I was berated when I suggested people were manipulating their handicaps.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			And to think I was berated when I suggested people were manipulating their handicaps.
		
Click to expand...

If you are referring to me I don't know how you think I'm doing that, if not me fair enough, over the last 13 rounds from our yellows my scores are all between 73 and 76 so the 36 points i scored were in the range I expected I didn't manipulate anything, I literally have no chance of winning anything due to numerous guys in our club who were previously in the range 12, 13, 14 who are now off 18 and 19, I'm off 4.5 what's the point of trying to get any lower ?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2022)

Half decent front 9 today, 1 over handicap so there or thereabouts 
And to say the wheels fell off doesn't really do it justice 
Completely lost the ability to play like Imurg and played 3 holes like Fragger.....confidence totally shot.
Holy Moly.....what a dire back 9
The most surprising thing is that it's 3 shots better than the 20th score that dropped off my list...
Stupid game


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			If you are referring to me I don't know how you think I'm doing that, if not me fair enough, over the last 13 rounds from our yellows my scores are all between 73 and 76 so the 36 points i scored were in the range I expected I didn't manipulate anything, I literally have no chance of winning anything due to numerous guys in our club who were previously in the range 12, 13, 14 who are now off 18 and 19, I'm off 4.5 what's the point of trying to get any lower ?
		
Click to expand...

You said your 76 was 'well controlled' and you didn't want to score too low. That sounds an awful lot like not playing to your best ability to most people's ears I would think. (Which could be defined as manipulating.)


----------



## BrianM (Sep 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You said your 76 was 'well controlled' and you didn't want to score too low. That sounds an awful lot like not playing to your best ability to most people's ears I would think. (Which could be defined as manipulating.)
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could control a 90, never mind a 76 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			If you are referring to me I don't know how you think I'm doing that, if not me fair enough, over the last 13 rounds from our yellows my scores are all between 73 and 76 so the 36 points i scored were in the range I expected I didn't manipulate anything, I literally have no chance of winning anything due to numerous guys in our club who were previously in the range 12, 13, 14 who are now off 18 and 19, I'm off 4.5 what's the point of trying to get any lower ?
		
Click to expand...

I’m at 4.2 so I know where your coming from. I marked the card of a friend just 3 weeks ago who at the time was 18 handicap he scored 78 gross (8 over). I vouch the guy is genuine and normally hacks it round 😂.  I would need to better our long standing course record by 2 shots to equal that.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You said your 76 was 'well controlled' and you didn't want to score too low. That sounds an awful lot like not playing to your best ability to most people's ears I would think. (Which could be defined as manipulating.)
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough think what you want, I've been a member at the same course for 41 years never lower than 5, never higher than 7, never won a thing, if you think that's the action of someone manipulating their h'cap feel free, I know my game inside out, know what I'm trying to do and where my game is most of the time, my game was pretty much under control as if has been for a while, I finished 13 points behind the winner (someone who was off around 14 pre whs and now masquerades off 19) would you be satisfied if I was off 3 and finished 15 points behind


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Fair enough think what you want, I've been a member at the same course for 41 years never lower than 5, never higher than 7, never won a thing, if you think that's the action of someone manipulating their h'cap feel free, I know my game inside out, know what I'm trying to do and where my game is most of the time, my game was pretty much under control as if has been for a while, I finished 13 points behind the winner (someone who was off around 14 pre whs and now masquerades off 19) would you be satisfied if I was off 3 and finished 15 points behind
		
Click to expand...

I don't know or care, I just thought you were supposed to play the best you can when putting a card in, not happily frittering a few shots away here and there in order to not get cut. I don't think I could even possibly play that way, would feel a bit pointless.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know or care, I just thought you were supposed to play the best you can when putting a card in, not happily frittering a few shots away here and there in order to not get cut. I don't think I could even possibly play that way, would feel a bit pointless.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I ever say I was happily frittering away a few shots, I said i had a couple of 3 putts (on very large very slopey greens) and got up and down 2 times from greenside bunkers, maybe I should have accidentally left them in there to bump my score up a bit, I finished with 7 straight pars, does that suggest to you that I was frittering shots away here and there, I said my game was under control and yes I did get cut by 0.2


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			If you are referring to me I don't know how you think I'm doing that, if not me fair enough, over the last 13 rounds from our yellows my scores are all between 73 and 76 so the 36 points i scored were in the range I expected I didn't manipulate anything, I literally have no chance of winning anything due to numerous guys in our club who were previously in the range 12, 13, 14 who are now off 18 and 19, I'm off 4.5 what's the point of trying to get any lower ?
		
Click to expand...

Pride in achieving the best score that you possibly can whenever you play.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Pride in achieving the best score that you possibly can whenever you play.
		
Click to expand...

Which is what I have done in the 41 years i have been a member and why my h'cap has always ever been in the range 5 to 7, if I wanted to have any chance if winning anything I could easily have done so


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Where did I ever say I was happily frittering away a few shots, *I said i had a couple of 3 putts *(on very large very slopey greens) and got up and down 2 times from greenside bunkers, maybe I should have accidentally left them in there to bump my score up a bit, I finished with 7 straight pars, does that suggest to you that I was frittering shots away here and there, I said my game was under control and yes I did get cut by 0.2
		
Click to expand...

You sounded happy about it! 😂 As I said, I don't really care, I was just clarifying what others had said because you seemed confused when it looked pretty clear to me. If you don't want to cause controversy or people doubting you, maybe you shouldn't say things like:
"*bit of a dilemma what to score as I *always score better of the yellows than the whites and as most medals are off whites *don't want to get too low*"
There is a very clear implication here that you like to manage your score in an upwards direction.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You sounded happy about it! 😂 As I said, I don't really care, I was just clarifying what others had said because you seemed confused when it looked pretty clear to me. If you don't want to cause controversy or people doubting you, maybe you shouldn't say things like:
"*bit of a dilemma what to score as I *always score better of the yellows than the whites and as most medals are off whites *don't want to get too low*"
There is a very clear implication here that you like to manage your score in an upwards direction.
		
Click to expand...

Ok yes I can accept that after reading it again, that is how it appears, however what I'm meaning (but probably not explaining very well) is that I constantly score so much better off the yellows and as my hi is more or less maintained off the yellows I'm much lower than I would be if i only submitted scores off the whites, when I go and play medals or match play ties off the whites I simply can't compete, it's almost like I need two hi's off the two sets of tees, I know that sounds silly but it's how it feels sometimes. I can assure you I have never tried to manage my h'cap upwards, I take great pride in having had a lowish h'cap all my life, have never had a h'cap higher than 7 and don't intend to start now


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Ok yes I can accept that after reading it again, that is how it appears, however what I'm meaning (but probably not explaining very well) is that I constantly score so much better off the yellows and as my hi is more or less maintained off the yellows I'm much lower than I would be if i only submitted scores off the whites, when I go and play medals or match play ties off the whites I simply can't compete, it's almost like I need two hi's off the two sets of tees, I know that sounds silly but it's how it feels sometimes. I can assure you I have never tried to manage my h'cap upwards, I take great pride in having had a lowish h'cap all my life, have never had a h'cap higher than 7 and don't intend to start now
		
Click to expand...

I can relate a little bit, except mine is the opposite problem. At ours the slope & course ratings are so low off the yellows that it's pointless even submitting a card on them, I'd have to shoot one of my best ever scores to get cut from there now. And I don't think my scores have been massively different off the two tees really.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 7, 2022)

Lochmaben GC today, not in the same league as Southerness, but as enjoyable. Over looking Kirk Loch, the views were spectacular. 
The course was well presented, with greens that rewarded good a putting stroke. Well manicured throughout, it was a pleasure to spend time there.

BY the way, golf wise, I was rubbish, 30 points, as my putting stroke was not so good today.

This course is on the to play again list, when we return to the area.


----------



## Backache (Sep 7, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			1st of many rounds at Isle of Harris golf club.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely stunning course, I really hope to play it again.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Ok yes I can accept that after reading it again, that is how it appears, however what I'm meaning (but probably not explaining very well) is that I constantly score so much better off the yellows and as my hi is more or less maintained off the yellows I'm much lower than I would be if i only submitted scores off the whites, when I go and play medals or match play ties off the whites I simply can't compete, it's almost like I need two hi's off the two sets of tees, I know that sounds silly but it's how it feels sometimes. I can assure you I have never tried to manage my h'cap upwards, I take great pride in having had a lowish h'cap all my life, have never had a h'cap higher than 7 and don't intend to start now
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you suffer the same fate as our seniors. Most of our seniors only play senior competitions, which apart from two are all played from the forward yellow tees. When they do play the two comps off the white tees the scores that they produce would suggest that most struggle with the extra length. The difference between the yellow and white tees as given by WHS is 1.5 shots.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 8, 2022)

Played 36 holes at Temple GC yesterday with work society. 

Practice round in the morning, first time playing the course and loved it. Had a fantastic round of 79 and 42 points. 

Second round started terribly, 8 points after 6 holes but 3 subsequent pars got me to a respectable 17 points. Got back in my groove on the back 9 and finished on 84, for 37 points and that was enough to win my 1 point. 

Stunning course that was a lot of fun.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 8, 2022)

GG26 said:



			I played in that too.  I agree with the greens.  Had one 30ft putt which looked slightly downhill, gave it a light tap and ended up 20ft past!
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully though non of our 4 ball had played it before we asked around for some tips beforehand like hitting 160 off a couple of tees on par 4,s so not to run into trouble 😅. Got to admit I was too tight to buy a yardage book at £6 for a 1 time visit.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 8, 2022)

Backache said:



			Absolutely stunning course, I really hope to play it again.
		
Click to expand...

Stunning yes. The greens are not the best but still run decent. It will allow me to keep my swing going whilst I’m on holiday.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Sounds like you suffer the same fate as our seniors. Most of our seniors only play senior competitions, which apart from two are all played from the forward yellow tees. When they do play the two comps off the white tees the scores that they produce would suggest that most struggle with the extra length. The difference between the yellow and white tees as given by WHS is 1.5 shots.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds sensible to have seniors comps off the yellows … at my club nearly all are off the whites.  Seems illogical to me.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 8, 2022)

Last round of my Scotland Golf Holiday. 

BB match play, won 6&4. Individually managed 37 points with 2 non scoring holes.

Was going to play in Carlisle this afternoon but the weather won on this occasion. Off to Wetherspoons instead.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 8, 2022)

Played today at Sandwell in an event, after a long drought I managed to win and come away with £250 voucher off Stewart golf. 
Managed to keep the same ball all the way round a foreign course, keep my head despite poor ball striking and. Good pint of moretti and one of the best pies I’ve had at the end.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 8, 2022)

Managed to get out for 13 holes after work. Ended up with 3 birdies and 3 over through 12 of them so pretty good for me (28 points).

But (and its a big but), it was slightly marred by the fact I completely forgot how to play golf on our SI 17 4th, which is a 250 yard par 4... I went 5 off the tee and ended up with a 10 😂😂.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2022)

So.... Wednesday I played very averagely...
Yesterday I made the decision to change career and lifted my mindset massively
Today, in the pouring rain, I shot 73..+2 with a double on the 5th...
The moral?
Free your mind....


----------



## evemccc (Sep 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			So.... Wednesday I played very averagely...
Yesterday I made the decision to change career and lifted my mindset massively
Today, in the pouring rain, I shot 73..+2 with a double on the 5th...
The moral?
Free your mind....

Click to expand...

Is the new career ‘pro golfer’?! 😂

Congrats on the 73😁


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Played today in our swindle. Windy and rainy so quite tough conditions. Three birdies, three bogeys and a double to be 2 over and 37 points. Happy days as I managed to win by 1 point😁. Usually 37 points comes nowhere near the top spot.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Is the new career ‘pro golfer’?! 😂

Congrats on the 73😁
		
Click to expand...

Might try out for the Champions Tour....


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 9, 2022)

I didn’t play today.  Was about to leave at 7.15 am for an away seniors match for my club, when I got the message that the course was waterlogged and the match was off.  😡


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2022)

Woke up this morning, on my 36th birthday, and my left hip was hurting for no reason. Life comes at you fast.

Had the day off to play at West Herts - first time playing there. Unfortunately the fairways are absolutely ruined from the heatwave, and with the torrential downpours we've had lately they were a bit of a mudbath. Bunkers were like cement too, but the greens were superb at least.

I started poorly as the hip was bothering me and I felt like I couldn't rotate properly. Started double, double, par, double. Another double on the 7th meant the front nine was only 15 points. Back nine only got worse, I completely lost the ability to hit an iron and started skulling them across the ground or just fatting everything. On the par 5 12th I duffed my 4th shot into a bunker, then hit it clean out, miles over the green and into a forest of trees, didn't even bother going over just left it there and moved on to the next tee. Managed two pars & three bogeys after that for some fairly steady golf at long last, but then the final hole was an absolute farce as well so finished on another double. Scraped 30 points but as I'm usually pretty steady I consider that a pretty awful return really. 94 gross. Only thing I really did well was putting but even then I must have missed by a centimetre at least 4 times.

At least we were lucky with the weather. Only rained for two holes in the middle, the rest of the time it was sunny and extremely humid.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 10, 2022)

So glad you had such a great time on your birthday. Sounds like you really enjoyed it.
and
No longer a young man, but a geezer with a dodgy hip. 
More things to moan about.
Isn't life great?


----------



## Dando (Sep 10, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Is the new career ‘pro golfer’?! 😂

Congrats on the 73😁
		
Click to expand...

He’s the new lead chippendale


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			He’s the new lead chippendale
		
Click to expand...

Only following the Master...


----------



## Dando (Sep 10, 2022)

Played dartford. 86 shots and 31 points.
Probably the best I’ve hit my woods in a long time.

Greens were odd as the first had been cut but the next 3 hadn’t. 5th was cut, next few weren’t etc so you couldn’t get any consistency.
Not sure why the don’t cut them in order rather than as they go past them on their way round


----------



## GG26 (Sep 10, 2022)

President’s Day medal at my club this morning.  Started really well and playing off of 22, ended the front nine with a gross 39 (par 36) for my first time scoring under 40 for nine holes.  

Started to go wrong on the par 3 12th with a poor tee shot of the toe of my 4-iron.  Ended up with a 7.  Couldn’t find my tee shot on 13, which we saw bouncing along safely enough to the right of the fairway and just couldn’t get going again after that.

Was 8 under handicap at half way and ended up with nett 69 (par 71).  A great score, but it could have been so much better.

Played the round with my new PXG driver, which right from the first hit on the range pre-round went well and straight.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2022)

Just played this morning. Certainly better than yesterday but nothing special. 83 for 34 points. Now that the ground is wet and soft again though it's really highlighting how poorly I strike the ball. 😆 56° is now a waste of time as it just slides straight under the ball every time, so that can stay in the bag until next May.


----------



## evemccc (Sep 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just played this morning. Certainly better than yesterday but nothing special. 83 for 34 points. Now that the ground is wet and soft again though it's really highlighting how poorly I strike the ball. 😆 56° is now a waste of time as it just slides straight under the ball every time, so that can stay in the bag until next May.
		
Click to expand...

34 points really isn’t bad at all tho, chin-up 👍


----------



## IanM (Sep 10, 2022)

Worse round of the year today.   24 points.   Some bad luck, and some just bad!

Forgotten and we go again Wednesday!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 10, 2022)

Board comp today - came nowhere.
Got a 2 - kerching!
Beat my 8th best by one.
That's 5 out of the last 6 scores in my best 8 and 0.8 off the HI a little bit at a time.

Wore a black polo and black golf cap today. Saw a few others doing similar.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 10, 2022)

Texas Scramble at my course today. No big hitters in the team, or low handicappers, so no chance of being in the running. So it proved 😆. Lovely company though, and a really social format that I enjoy. 

Driving was very mixed, poor second shots, but short game and putting were decent so I pulled my weight. Despite the early rain a very enjoyable mornings golf.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2022)

29 points, played steady but with the greens having recently been tinned and sanded I couldn't get the ball rolling in the right direction


----------



## Bratty (Sep 10, 2022)

... my lady partner and I won the Chevening Cup, the summer mixed pairs greensomes event!
Playing a couple and giving them one shot, we were 2 down at the turn and every time we clawed one back, they pulled it back at the next hole.
We managed to get it back to all square on 18th tee, and I left a 7 foot putt to win the match right in the jaws of the hole!
Halved the 19th in par, and then we were on the front of the 20th in two and they were in the water in two, and still off the green in 5, so told us to pick up and conceded the match.
We have been in three finals together and finally we've won!


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 10, 2022)

41 out, 44 back.
1under handicap
Had an 8 on 17 though 😭


----------



## Dando (Sep 10, 2022)

Bratty said:



			... my lady partner and I won the Chevening Cup, the summer mixed pairs greensomes event!
Playing a couple and giving them one shot, we were 2 down at the turn and every time we clawed one back, they pulled it back at the next hole.
We managed to get it back to all square on 18th tee, and I left a 7 foot putt to win the match right in the jaws of the hole!
Halved the 19th in par, and then we were on the front of the 20th in two and they were in the water in two, and still off the green in 5, so told us to pick up and conceded the match.
We have been in three finals together and finally we've won!
		
Click to expand...

Choking on 18 again


----------



## Bratty (Sep 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			Choking on 18 again
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I holed enough 4 to 5 foot putts to keep us in the match to be let off! 😜


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 10, 2022)

81 with a 6 , double on 11 and 8, quadruple on 12


----------



## J55TTC (Sep 10, 2022)

+3 gross front 9 was solid, missed a couple of silly 3 footers but the greenkeepers had cut the pins in some very strange positions. I think it had something to do with protecting the greens for the devils punchbowl open comp tomorrow. 

A +5 gross back 9 with a double bogey 4 putt on the 17th. Absolutely ridiculous pin position 2 feet from the back edge. 6 inches past and it runs all the way off the green. 

Happy to buffer on my new handicap.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 10, 2022)

Driving was awful.
Approach game was awful.
Short game was awful.
Putting was ok but holed nothing.
Had no end of bad lies even when I did hit the fairway.

One of those days.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 10, 2022)

Was out on Friday for 9 holes, driving excellent but approach play terrible, duly booked a lesson for Monday to try and sort my irons.
Went out tonight for 9, Driving excellent although not very long and my irons were pretty good as well, almost got a hole in one as well, hit the pin from 177yards and went 6ft to the side, closest I’ve ever been.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 11, 2022)

Played yesterday, was booked to go out with the youth but he bailed on me so the missus had a walk round the course to keep me company.


Highlight of the round was a 7 iron from 168 yards on the par 5 3rd, which missed the hole by fractions to make par, after I'd knocked my 2nd shot OOB. The ball was about 4 inches from the hole when I got to the green - easy tao in for a bogey which I'd never be dissapointed with in a hole which can easily be a nine or worse if you get it wrong.

Course was pretty busy but we got waved through 3 times and completed the wound in 3 hours, which is probably a personal record at Willow Valley.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 11, 2022)

Shot 67 in the final major of the year.
Joint first.
Gutted as I three putted the 18 th green.
But got some great up and downs so swings and roundabouts.
In a playoff tba.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 11, 2022)

Played today after yesterday’s competition was cancelled. 4 over after 5 holes and playing like I’d never played before. Got it back to level after 11 holes. A big wide tee shot on 16 caused a dropped shot so finished at 1 over. Should get me back to 2.9. Golf is bonkers.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 11, 2022)

2nd round of the club champs today, after last weeks round I had no chance of winning anything so jus went to enjoy the day.

Played very well for a 76, which included an OOB off the tee on our index 1. Glad to be hitting it well again after the last two rounds which were awful.

Will be a cut coming which should see me below 12.


----------



## J55TTC (Sep 11, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			+3 gross front 9 was solid, missed a couple of silly 3 footers but the greenkeepers had cut the pins in some very strange positions. I think it had something to do with protecting the greens for the devils punchbowl open comp tomorrow.

A +5 gross back 9 with a double bogey 4 putt on the 17th. Absolutely ridiculous pin position 2 feet from the back edge. 6 inches past and it runs all the way off the green.

Happy to buffer on my new handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Actually got cut another 0.4 ….
Not sure I can keep this form going 😐


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2022)

Wexham Park nine hole with the wife today. I got a decent score of 36 (4 over), mainly due to chipping which was good. Missed a few greens with really lazy swings. Wife played well too, managed a par and two bogeys and a score of 53.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hit some balls at the range at St Andrews today - hadn't hit a ball in a couple of months. Enjoyed it, hit the ball reasonably well, Sadly heavy rain coming on as we left the range scuppered the plan to play nine holes on the Balgove course. In the mood for an actual round of golf in the next week or so.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 12, 2022)

Played in a club seniors match today against Pyecombe GC and fate decided that I should be pitted against fellow forummer Golfmmad … what’s the odds?!  Really enjoyable match in good weather, even though I was never really on my game, and in the end my partner and I lost 2&1.  However, my club won the match 5-3, so it was not all bad.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 12, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Played in a club seniors match today against Pyecombe GC and fate decided that I should be pitted against fellow forummer Golfmmad … what’s the odds?!  Really enjoyable match in good weather, even though I was never really on my game, and in the end my partner and I lost 2&1.  However, my club won the match 5-3, so it was not all bad.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed the match today. It was close all the way in and in good spirits. We just about managed the win with two pivotal moments in the match. 
My 30ft downhill putt that went straight in and my partners chip to the pin that just stopped 1/2 an inch from dropping which sealed the win! 
Was good to meet up with Alan (Canary Kid) who despite his handful of shots played well throughout. 

Loved the course and the challenge.


----------



## Crow (Sep 12, 2022)

Played a seniors betterball match today, I was giving 26 shots to one of their guys!

I thought we'd need to get ahead early so that they didn't get any confidence going, which we did, but the guy's handicap was genuine and the only player in the fourball who could be accused of being a bandit was me, I was 5 under handicap when we closed it out 6 &5.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 12, 2022)

Crow said:



			Played a seniors betterball match today, I was giving 26 shots to one of their guys!

I thought we'd need to get ahead early so that they didn't get any confidence going, which we did, but the guy's handicap was genuine and the only player in the fourball who could be accused of being a bandit was me, I was 5 under handicap when we closed it out 6 &5. 

Click to expand...

Blimey, 26shots!That was tough. 
I thought one of my opponents with 13 shots was enough! 😵


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2022)

I played at Sixkleholmw today in a lady's open, it's a lovely course that I have played a few times, I hit the ball really well, I was on the green or within a yard of it on 12 holes, I only had 3 pars! I have must have 3 putted 7 or 8 times, it was embarassing. my long game was category 1 my short game category 6


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 13, 2022)

Have had a real crap few days golf wise.

Thursday, heading up for a game at lunchtime, the heavens opened. Sky looked full of rain, so reluctantly we abandoned the game. Just as well as it hammered it down for a couple of hours.

Due to play Saturday morning, so had a quiet night on Friday. No alcohol, off to bed about 10pm. Woke up at 2am, felt awful. Got up just in time to have the biggest puke ever, carried on like that thru the night, had to pull out Saturday's game in favour of a day in bed.

Still felt dreadful Sunday, hardly moved from the couch.

Monday a little but better, but nowhere near able to play, so another game abandoned. Felt well enough last night to agree to a long dog walk, but had to cut it short as just felt done in after 2 miles.

Due to play this morning, didn't feel too bad so decided to give it a go. Big mistake. Was as weak as a kitten, hacked my way round for 9 holes but was totally drained so had to make my excuses and head home for a bath and bed.

Due to play tomorrow and Thursday. Not holding out a lot of hope for tomorrow which is just a casual knock at our place, however Thursday is an Open at Foxton Hall, I'll be gutted if I have to miss that.


----------



## sjw (Sep 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Choking on 18 again
		
Click to expand...

A really dumb question here, but what's the 19th, 20th? I see them mentioned but I just don't know.

EDIT: Quoted the wrong post, but the question stands. Looking at context, maybe you just keep playing if there is a tie; you start going round again?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2022)

sjw said:



			A really dumb question here, but what's the 19th, 20th? I see them mentioned but I just don't know.

EDIT: Quoted the wrong post, but the question stands. Looking at context, maybe you just keep playing if there is a tie; you start going round again?
		
Click to expand...

Extra holes in matchplay if it's a tie after 18


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2022)

Played at the course of @Voyager EMH with a couple more members from his club who were playing their second or third vintage game, very enjoyable and @Voyager EMH and me won the match 3&1.
Thanks @Voyager EMH 
I played Slazenger Johnny Miller JM63 irons and woods and a slightly earlier Slazenger Johnny Miller putter.
My shot of the day was a 5 wood from just over 200 yards, uphill, which bounded over or round a front bunker and onto the green leaving a birdie putt, which I missed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2022)

Just in from six holes in the gloom and rain.  Went our for the walk and a bit of fresh air so just took 3 clubs and two balls with me (carried in my hand - no bag...).  Got a nice birdie on our par 3 2nd.  A rare beast for me on that hole...7i to 6ft and rolled in the putt.

Got very wet.


----------



## sjw (Sep 13, 2022)

6 holes, 2 balls? Sounds like a video I watched recently.

No but seriously, I wouldn't have the guts to do that! I'd be down to 1 off the first tee!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 14, 2022)

A new course for me yesterday Oswestry, very enjoyable and definitely one to go back too, a very undulating course with lots of uphill approaches and extremely unusually three of the par 3s had single figure SIs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2022)

sjw said:



			6 holes, 2 balls? Sounds like a video I watched recently.

No but seriously, I wouldn't have the guts to do that! I'd be down to 1 off the first tee!
		
Click to expand...

Actually though I played two I carried another one in my jacket pocket...just in case


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 14, 2022)

Crow said:



			Played at the course of @Voyager EMH with a couple more members from his club who were playing their second or third vintage game, very enjoyable and @Voyager EMH and me won the match 3&1.
Thanks @Voyager EMH
I played Slazenger Johnny Miller JM63 irons and woods and a slightly earlier Slazenger Johnny Miller putter.
My* shot of the day* was a 5 wood from just over 200 yards, uphill, which bounded over or round a front bunker and onto the green leaving a birdie putt, which I missed.

View attachment 44320

Click to expand...

Redundant "my" according to 3 other chaps and you forgot to mention the pond 50 yards short of the green which your ball flew over with ease before dodging the bunker.


----------



## Crow (Sep 14, 2022)

Played in the Liphook Centenary event today with hickory clubs, format was a Texas Scramble with three Liphook members in each fourball who'd never hit a hickory club before and one golf collector who had.
I have to admit that I wasn't looking forward to it as it was a 5 am start and the weather forecast was heavy rain for most of the morning, not nice when playing hickory!

The rain cleared after 2 or 3 holes, however, and my group just clicked and for pretty much every shot we had at least one good ball in play, holed several long putts between us (three 2s on the card) and we came in with a 4 under gross 67, net 56, which was good enough for first place.

It's great when a day you had misgivings about turns out to be brilliant!

To top it all off, on the way home I collected some old clubs I'd won on ebay and I've already smuggled the best ones into the house, picture of one below.
An early Ogg-Mented iron, one of the first to really explore perimeter weighting. As well as the hexagonal chunk of steel on the toe, you might be able to make out the lead filled "weight ports" arrowed on the toe.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 15, 2022)

lady capts team v lady secs team match today while greens are getting back to their best after renovation, I played pretty well was slightly better than my handicap, my opponent played "the best I have played all year" beat me easily., good fun though and a nice cream team to follow


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 15, 2022)

Seniors Open at Alnmouth (Foxton Hall) today. Course was in fantastic condition, greens were the fastest I’ve played on all year.

Weather decent on the whole apart from two torrential downpours which thankfully only lasted a few minutes.

4BBB, we played ok, but only 36 points mainly down to greens being so tricky.

All in all, a lovely day at a fantastic club, definitely my favourite in the North East.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2022)

I played in a company golf day yesterday. It was billed as a non golfer + golfers Texas scramble. Mainly a fun thing and it sure was, each team of 4 having one fairly regular golfer. My team had me plus 3 players, all around 40 years old who play the occasional round but not anything regular.

The funny thing was that all three players, their sets of clubs made me think I was at the "Antiques Roadshow from Woburn" ! I've never seen so many ancient Dunlop, Slazenger etc etc clubs . Funniest thing was when one of our team tee'd off our first hole and his club head went further than the ball 😂😂

To be able to enjoy the game, but with a lot of laughs It was a refreshing change from all the serious games we normally play at our club, I thoroughly enjoyed the day and will look forward to doing it again next year


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2022)

Just back from our autumn jolly. Aberdeenshire this year, Kemnay, Deeside, Peterculter were the new courses to start of then back to the familiar territory of links courses the last two rounds.  Give me 30 mph wind over trees🤣 anyday


----------



## Crow (Sep 16, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I played in a company golf day yesterday. It was billed as a non golfer + golfers Texas scramble. Mainly a fun thing and it sure was, each team of 4 having one fairly regular golfer. My team had me plus 3 players, all around 40 years old who play the occasional round but not anything regular.

The funny thing was that all three players, their sets of clubs made me think I was at the "Antiques Roadshow from Woburn" ! I've never seen so many *ancient Dunlop, Slazenger etc etc clubs .* Funniest thing was when one of our team tee'd off our first hole and his club head went further than the ball 😂😂

To be able to enjoy the game, but with a lot of laughs It was a refreshing change from all the serious games we normally play at our club, I thoroughly enjoyed the day and will look forward to doing it again next year
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my kind of day.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 16, 2022)

Crow said:



			Sounds like my kind of day.
		
Click to expand...

I thought of you during the day. One guy had a 3 iron, I cant remember the make, but it did remind me of the couple of times I hit the one you were carrying at the two different meets


----------



## Crow (Sep 16, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I thought of you during the day. One guy had a 3 iron, I cant remember the make, but it did remind me of the couple of times I hit the one you were carrying at the two different meets
		
Click to expand...

I think it was a 1 iron that you hit.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 16, 2022)

After a couple of good rounds last weekend, today’s game was one to forget and remove from the memory bank ASAP. 8 over going out and 5 over coming back. At least I got a bad one out of the way. Next game is in a final on Sunday playing for the clubs scratch team away at Yeovil.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 16, 2022)

Just a quick 9 with the lads from the handicap team this afternoon. Possibly the best I've played tee to green this year. Unfortunately it was maintenance week this week so putting was a lottery but still managed 2 over through 9 (playing off 11).

Jack Senior (tour pro) was playing in the group behind and he put it to about 7 foot on our 320 yard 3rd. Would love to have seen more of his golf up close.

Seemed to have unlocked something with my driving as well, caught a snippet of a Peter finch video where he spoke about body rotation being important with the driver for speed and getting your back to target on the backswing.

I generally play a low fade (probably as a result of coming steep and over the top) but using the advice above it really enabled me to do something I've never done before - hit a big high draw. Reckon I probably added about 20 yards to my normal distances with the driver.

Something to work on over winter.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 16, 2022)

Lost the playoff for a major today.
He shot 72 I shot 73.
Great game I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2022)

4BBB at the club today as the greens recover from some work. The course was in great condition, the work paying dividends. Autumnal morning with sun coming through by 10-10.30.

Iffy start, all a bit stiff. I then loosened my grip on my woods, oh my word, what a difference. Strong and straight tee shots, hybrids no longer coming off the bottom groove. Loft on a 23° hybrid, who'd have thought it? A solid round, sadly let down by an entirely fluffed last hole 🙄.

A very respectable 41 points, our partners dovetailed beautifully for an excellent 44 points. Lovely company, great morning of golf 👍


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 17, 2022)

Club medal, had my first '2', so happy with that, signed for a net 62 (-6) second on countback when I left the club


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 17, 2022)

Great day today - shot my best round ever. I mean ever!

 Got a gross 77  - the first time I've ever broken 80.  Couple of iffy pitches onto the green, and sank a couple of clutch putts, but generally solid all round. Handicap should be cut by another full shot to a new lowest ever - somewhere about 15.5. 

Pleased as punch ...


----------



## BrianM (Sep 17, 2022)

Played a 4 ball better ball Stableford, drove the ball well but never really contributed until 15,16,17 & 18, gutted I started so slowly and mentally never shook it off until the end of the round.
One of our team was playing off +1, absolutely unreal ball striking, he had 5 birdies, 2 off them two’s on par 3’s.
Back out tomorrow morning to right the wrongs off today.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 17, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Great day today - shot my best round ever. I mean ever!

Got a gross 77  - the first time I've ever broken 80.  Couple of iffy pitches onto the green, and sank a couple of clutch putts, but generally solid all round. Handicap should be cut by another full shot to a new lowest ever - somewhere about 15.5.

Pleased as punch ...
		
Click to expand...

that's some scoring off 15, well done, just don't expect it every week, as golf has a way of knocking you back a notch or two


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 17, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			that's some scoring off 15, well done, *just don't expect it every week, *as golf has a way of knocking you back a notch or two
		
Click to expand...

I don't even expect it again this year 
(Ps: current HI is 16.5, so even better. Now done the calc's and expect it to drop to 15.3)


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 17, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I don't even expect it again this year 
(Ps: current HI is 16.5, so even better. Now done the calc's and expect it to drop to 15.3)
		
Click to expand...

If you've played more than 7 below your handicap, I think you may get chopped another 1.0.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 17, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			If you've played more than 7 below your handicap, I think you may get chopped another 1.0.
		
Click to expand...

Eek!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm on a little weekend break with my parents and my wife in Norfolk at the moment. We all visited Mousehold pitch & putt, which is 18 holes and five of them are well over 100 yards to be fair. My mum hasn't really played golf in ten years, so it was nice to see her giving it a go, remembering when I used to play with them in my mid-teens. She hit it remarkably straight for someone who hasn't played that long! I won the day narrowly with 64 over my dad's 67. Wife played quite well to get 76, and my mum's score was 97, mostly as she had no idea how to gauge distance on chipping and putting really. Good fun though!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2022)

Out with Fragger this morning  - Christ on a bike it's slow at weekends..😩 even though the car park was less than half full..
Starting on the 10th he didn't have the best of starts - 2 blobs to begin ain't good..
I had a really solid first 9 of 2 over but it got harder to stay focused the further we got into the round.
In the 2 ball in front, one of them was having a real golfing experience over every shot before lu ping it, carving it or topping it..
Got to the turn and then2 groups in front of us had finished so we expected a bit of a clear run...yeah right..
A 3 ball on the 1st green as we arrived at the tee, we were waiting for them on our 2nd tee shot..not their fault but the 5 or 6 3 balls in front of them
At one point there would have been 4 groups on the 3rd hole..1 on the green, 1 waiting to approach, 1 on the tee...and us.
Thats where my concentration just expired,  couldn't focus and the card was gone.
Frustrating...and when I chipped in for a birdie on the last we'd been out there almost 4 hours as a 2 ball....at least 45 minutes too long....
Still beat him though


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 17, 2022)

R&A vs The Town today, a fun affair. Lost 2&1 in our match but a great morning for us as it marked the return of our long-standing grouping from the days before Covid. Lovely to be in good company and fine spirits again.


----------



## J55TTC (Sep 17, 2022)

Unbelievable. Couldn’t hit a club, couldn’t putt. 

From shooting high 70’s consistently to today where I called it a day after 14… lost count.


----------



## DaveR (Sep 17, 2022)

Monthly stableford today, open to all so 2 courtesy shots as it's par 70 men and 72 women. Last group out, 3 of us tied on 41pts. I sneaked it best back 9 as I was 1 under, birdie on the last did the biz 😁


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2022)

Just finished and wished I’d stayed at home and watched Towie on repeat


----------



## IanM (Sep 18, 2022)

Team, best 2 out of 4 yesterday. 

We finished 17 shots better than level 2s!! 

Lost on countback! Finished 2nd


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 18, 2022)

Represented my away club Bulwell Forest today at Derby GC. 

two silly holes on the way out, lost one tied one, then won hole 8=13 to be dormie 5, shook hands on the next conceding a 4ft put to half and win 6&4

Team lost 6 1/2 - 5 1/2


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 18, 2022)

Monthly stableford yesterday, first round out with my new driver. Absolutely ripped my first drive and then prompty shanked the 2nd and 3rd shots, just about saved a 6.

3 points after 3 holes, my driving was so good but just wasn't following it up. Scrambled my bum to 16 points after 9.

Back 9 was much, much better. Birdie 2 on 11th, blob on 13th but +4 for the back and a very decent 37 points which was good enough for 6th place in Div 1 and a handicap cut too.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 18, 2022)

Injured my shoulder yesterday. Had an absolute shocker today in tough conditions.

Holed an 8 footer on the last to to break 90.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 18, 2022)

Played today in the 'Captain's Drive-in' texas scramble - part of a randomly drawn team of four. A jolly day with me continuing my grand form of yesterday.  But the highlight was the older guy of our team who was in his early eighties. He hit the ball beautifully - and hit it miles. I hit some real belters but was never close to his distance or accuracy. We also got in the habit of making him putt last - if we hadnt got it in , after he saw the line of the putt three times, he never missed, even from 20ft or more. Absolute pleasure to watch.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2022)

Played yesterday 40 points and 2nd place.
Cut to 3.6 from 4.2
Pleased and disappointed as blobbed a par 5 ,hit the tee shot left side into semi rough and couldn’t find it,no shot so couldn’t be bothered to walk back.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2022)

Had a brilliant day at Oakland Park. My wife played along with my two good mates that I usually play with, it was the first we'd played as a foursome I think. I got a buggy for my wife since she is 20 weeks pregnant now and gets a bit tired with the walking. I don't know if it was the buggy that did it but she played brilliantly! By far the best I've seen from her, as she shot 105 for 42 points! (Receiving 43 shots.) It is 4450 yards from the reds so not quite full length but she just hit the ball so well, especially with woods and hybrid. Her putting let her down as she hit lots of them far too hard, without that it could have been even better.

I played really well too and shot 75 with two birdies. Shorter course as mentioned (4886 yards par 67) so although 75 is my best ever score I can't really count it as such. But only 8 over par is still a lot to be pleased with, particularly with one silly double on a fairly straightforward par 3. To be completely honest I seemed to thin a lot of approaches but they were straight and held the greens so there was no harm done. My wedges seemed a bit short on distance as well at times, but putted well to make up for it.

My mates scored 35 & 33 points so it me and the wife who took the plaudits, although I had to settle for 2nd with 40 points but didn't mind at all! Was so proud of how she played.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 19, 2022)

Very enjoyable knock with Lord T this morning. 

Driving was decent, irons better than they have beem recently with the exception of one dreadful shank, putting  dire. 

Didn't bother keeping score, unusual for me, but helped keep me nicely relaxed.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 19, 2022)

Arrived to the course today to find they were scarifying the greens. Sand everywhere and spiked. 

Hit the ball really well. Always think September is a good month for scoring as the greens and usually soft and its target golf. Shot a really simple 4 over.  

I was also informed I had won the longest drive last Saturday in the charity open. First time that's ever happened. One off the golfing bucket list.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 20, 2022)

Out for 10 today, last minute decision as my dry cleaning wasn’t ready for collection 😂😂
Wow, ball striking was absolutely superb, was just really concentrating on my set up as per my last lesson and what a difference, driving was good as well, but I do think I can squeeze more out of it.
Medal tomorrow, wasn’t going to enter but will now seen as Im starting to play well.
Definitely feeling a mind set change since playing with a +1 guy last week and the approach he takes to the game.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 20, 2022)

I played yesterday and today at what I can only describe as the most dramatic, stunning and beautiful golf course I have ever played.

Currently at Lofoten Links in Northern Norway. Two cracking rounds so far, shot 80 yesterday in a howling gale, and 78 today in slightly calmer conditions. One more round to play, supposed to hose it down tomorrow.

I’ll do a write up when I’m back, and will post a lot of pics, this place is just glorious.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 21, 2022)

Played our final round at Lofoten this morning. Those at Cooden last year will have an indication of the conditions- 34mph gusts with howling rain on a much more exposed course. Beat us up pretty badly, 7 balls in the sea…….but still hugely enjoyable in a perverse way.  Very tired now……


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 21, 2022)

First time out for 18 holes off the new lowest handicap  - and our wondrous game comes to bite one in the backside. On the positive side, if I was playing off the handicap I had at the start of the year, I would have score 36 points. But I wasn't and didn't. Had some good parts though, so not too unhappy


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 21, 2022)

Went away for the weekend with our society and played Stonehaven both days. Looked at the card and thought I'd hate it as it's only 5000 yards and a par 66 but it was great fun, the views were stunning and there were some really nice holes as well. Greens were good as well when you could find them.
Shot 70 on the Saturday for a net 66 and was clubhouse leader. Lots of alcohol consumed into the very small hours meant everyone was rough the next day. Guys not able to eat breakfast type rough. Shot 79 which included me finally feeling better after 3 Lucozade's and 4 Peroni's and paring the last 6 holes but thought I had blown it. Everyone was just as bad as me though and I somehow managed to finish 2nd overall.
For the first time in the society's history (been going 18 years now) there was a tie between me and the lad that won for the "club championship" as we just count total shots over the 2 trips. We wanted to just shake hands and split it but got forced to go out and play a playoff hole. The 2nd was chosen, a 200 yard par 3 into the wind over a gully. Other lad won the toss and said I could tee off first which was a bit of a shock. I had hit 3 wood earlier really nice and it just ballooned up so hit a little half swing driver under the wind that found the green. Pressure must have got to him as he topped his tee into the gully, put his 3rd in to the bunker, flubbed the bunker shot then finally got out and was still outside me. I just rolled in a 2 putt for the win.
Brilliant trip but I'm getting too old for that amount of alcohol, takes me days to recover now.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2022)

Partnered Leftie today in the Sundridge Park Seniors invitation. 4BB Stableford, 43 points won it, Rog and I came in with 40. Neither of us played terribly, but we've both played better so an opportunity lost I guess. I only hit a couple of drives of note, which is a shame because I've been driving well recently. And my iron play was crap. Luckily my chipping and putting was passable. Enjoyed the day though, great to see Leftie again and we played with two really nice guys.


----------



## Crow (Sep 21, 2022)

Played a seniors open at Walsall GC today, a MacKenzie course but not one of his better ones I'd say, probably down to the land he had to work with which was fairly flat, the greens were good though as you'd expect.

I had a day of the lefts going on and as it's quite a tight tree-lined course I was surprised to come in with 33 points, didn't win the event but I won the sweep among the 14 members of my club who also played.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 21, 2022)

First medal today in years, usual for me, started poorly, middle ok and finished well.
Shot 85 with 3 blobs, couldn’t hole a putt and if I didn’t have bad luck I’d of had no luck 😂😂
Onwards and upwards as they say, I’m not far away but need the thing in between my ears to behave.
Was painfully slow which really hurts me as I’m a fast player 😬


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2022)

13 holes with a 23 handicapper who hits the ball like a SF player.  He’s pretty new to golf and gets it..just hasn’t been able to play many 18 hole or other qualifiers yet due to family commitments. Do I ask if he wants to pair up for the Winter pairs better ball league…knowing full well that his handicap will raise many eyebrows and elicit some (ahem) tasty comments.  Would I feel a bit embarrassed and so not go there, or should I just go for the pair up and if it works and we do well then great.


----------



## IanM (Sep 21, 2022)

Played Palmares today with some members who are friends of ours and live here.

Really good course it is with smashing views of the sea.  Started badly but played last 12 miles under handicap.   Lots of fun.  Well worth the visit.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2022)

Best two balls I hit yesterday were when I trod on a rake....😳😳😳😳


----------



## Wilson (Sep 22, 2022)

+1 on what is likely my last pre work 9 holes this year, played nicely, should see me down to 7.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2022)

Out with CVG this morning....can park was quiet even when we left...most strange..
Up and down front 9 of +5 (16 points)...birdied the 3rd for 4 points for the 2nd day running but 2 doubles blemished the card.
Steadier back 9 starting with a very slippery, downhill birdie on 10.
Finished the 9 2 over (20 points) so 7 over total and 36 points.
Enough for a 0.2 cut to 5.4...nearly losing my shot on the SI7 17th..the toughest hole on the course.  A par 4 and ifnyou walk off with a 5 youre as happy as Larry...
It's weird because I didn't feel I played that well but still walked off with 3 birdies and 36 points....so much left out there - again..


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 22, 2022)

On Sunday I witnessed what some may call a once in a lifetime round

79 year old member at our club, been a member at Raven for 20+ years and a member elsewhere before then. Current playing handicap 21.

Playing in a team stableford event - General v Seniors v Vets v Ladies - this chap shot a WHOPPING 51 points. 51 freakin points, in an individual stableford. 

Never has he ever gone so low btw, he just could not hit a bad shot. Everything was straight off the tee. Every putt left a tap in or dropped in, it was incredible to witness. 

Only thing that soured it? He shot BELOW his age! 7 over gross 76 at the age of 79. Awesome.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 22, 2022)

Club seniors comp this morning - 40 entrants.
Equalled my 8th best score and came 13th place.
Got a 2.
No one else did.
£40 - kerching! Pro-shop credit.

Used this putter today - did quite well with it.








EDIT: email came in saying 1st place was £40 - other prizes down to 5th place. No mention of my 2. Just as well. Would only upset some I'm sure.


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

played last night and played ok. the greens were hollow tined on Monday so it was like putting on Margate beach minus the dead bodies, burnt out cars and homeless people.

off to sudbury for a game tomorrow


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 22, 2022)

Played plenty over the summer while off from work and now down to my lowest ever HI of 12.4

Considering I only came to golf 2 years ago I'm pleased with my progress! Would love to maintain 12 over the winter months and maybe move lower again next summer!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2022)

Run of decent results in comps continues with a 6 over gross and a 39pts 5th place (out of 40) in Thursday Roll-up.  Winner scored 43pts - difficult for me to do that…however I hit 10 GIR and only holed one birdie putt, with a good 4 or so of 6ft or under missed.  So 43 wasn’t out of the question.

Overall good news on the ‘change’ front.

I note that the Thursday Rollup would typically have 60+ entries.  Apparently numbers have fallen off dramatically since it was classified as a WHS qualifying comp.  Is it any coincidence that the vast majority of those playing in this Rollup are Seniors. 

Word has it that many just don’t really get how WHS works and so avoid playing more WHS qualifying comps than required.  Either that or they don’t want to have to hole tap-ins or have rubbish, or even good, scores in their 20.

Whatever it is, it is not good.


----------



## J55TTC (Sep 22, 2022)

Silly old game, from the disaster on the weekend to a quick 9 after work shooting +2 gross. 

Short game was curiously good. Up and down on 2, 7 and 9. 

Somehow nearly missed the green from 60 yards on the 4th… left me with a monumentally long putt that I 3 putted.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2022)

Due to play with a mate this afternoon,don't usually do afternoons, but he wanted to put a card in so needed someone to play with to do that.due on the tee  at 3.15, no sign of him then get a text, he'd had a puncture and was waiting for the AA the big Jessie. So just went out on my own, first game in a week, but decided to play it as if I was putting a score in and took it seriously which I never do if playing on my own. Hit it well especially off the tee, one over out into a 2 club wind. Back in one over one birdie 2 bogies. Most disappointing was a bogy on the last, hit a cracking drive  and only had 6 iron for my 2nd, which I pulled into fairway bunker short of the green, then stuck it from that into the left  hand greenside, hit a good bunker shot but went off the back as the flag was just short of the back with a big swail behind.
Happy with how I hit it, after not touching a club for over a week.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 22, 2022)

First game for a few weeks today due to back problems. Seniors comp was cut back to 9 holes due to the heavy rain and pretty happy with my 21 points in the conditions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2022)

Club charity day yesterday 

Nice two under 69 for 41 points 

Results announced - 10th place 42 points 😂😂

winners on 47 winning on countback 

Both the top two playing off over 28 handicap both with 13/14 before WHS 😂😂😂

One is going to win every handicap KO this year


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Club charity day yesterday

Nice two under 69 for 41 points

Results announced - 10th place 42 points 😂😂

winners on 47 winning on countback

*Both the top two playing off over 28 handicap both with 13/14 before WHS 😂😂😂

One is going to win every handicap KO this year*

Click to expand...

Surely your club's handicap committee have the power to address this?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 23, 2022)

Won the long drive at a charity open a week or two ago.  Went up to the prize giving last night.

Was given a bottle of vodka and a free bouncey castle rental.   Haha   wasnt expecting that.


----------



## Dingy (Sep 23, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Won the long drive at a charity open a week or two ago.  Went up to the prize giving last night.

Was given a bottle of vodka and a free bouncey castle rental.   Haha   wasnt expecting that.
		
Click to expand...

To be used at the same time?? Mind you don't spill any.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 23, 2022)

Dingy said:



			To be used at the same time?? Mind you don't spill any.
		
Click to expand...

My wee girls birthday party will be fun.


----------



## IanM (Sep 23, 2022)

39 points in 31 degrees heat at Morgado.   That's my best driving round for a while,  played very tidily!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 23, 2022)

Strange round today - birdied the first which is usually a sign of impending doom. Sure enough I doubled the next and bogeyed the third before another birdie on the fourth.

It was one of those days. Really good golf with a few unlucky bounces and shots included.

Examples:

6th - zapped what I can only assume was the bush behind the flag as I hit the exact shot I wanted and it went straight into the bush. Went from what I thought would be a routine par to a triple.

16th - pulled my approach into the first cut to the left of the greenside bunker. I've hit a few balls into there into the past and have come to the conclusion that its the Bermuda triangle for balls as I couldn't bloody find it. Again, what should have been a bogey at worst ended up a triple.

18th - pulled a drive and was left with a 210 yard approach into the wind. But importantly I had a line... or so I thought. I struck my hybrid perfectly and watched it clip the very edge of the only tree it could have hit and drop about 100 yards short of the green.

Ended up shooting my handicap but in reality there was probably 6 shots out there for the taking.


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			My wee girls birthday party will be fun. 

Click to expand...

Will she be on the vodka then?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2022)

Bad day today. Betterball open at Cooden, partnered my 4 handicapped mate Greg. Forecast wasn't great, light drizzle when we teed off, got gradually worse as the round progressed. As a glasses wearer, my feelings on playing in the rain are well documented. I bloody hate it. By seven holes I could hardly see a thing. Ended up with 35 points, putting was a lottery in the rain as the greens got flooded. 43 points won it. But a day I'd rather forget.


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2022)

Just got in from playing
Sudbury - what a cracking course!

Highlight were a 9iron to 8ft on the 170yard 13th. Then on the 14th i hit a 250yard 7 wood to 20ft and the eagle putt was 1/2 roll short.

Only 1 3 putt and that was on the 18th.

Driving wasn’t great as I was swinging way toohard to start with.

Chipping was pretty decent

34 points was only good enough for 4th but was on the winning team so got my green fee back


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2022)

Lovely round with a mate at Tyneside GC today. Weather was spot on, no jumpers required. Course was in smashing condition although neither of us got a handle on the slowish greens.

General play was good with the only annoyance being the regularity of my tendency to swing too fast on mid iron shots, leading to a thin each time. Keep the tempo, muppet 🙄.

If you haven't played there and you are in the area, well worth a visit.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 23, 2022)

Shot 88 around Paultons today. 

Credit to the greenstaff, the greens were in fabulous condition.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 23, 2022)

First round in Gateway to Wales at Padeswood & Buckley . 5 hrs 17 mins 😴


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Club charity day yesterday

Nice two under 69 for 41 points

Results announced - 10th place 42 points 😂😂

winners on 47 winning on countback

Both the top two playing off over 28 handicap both with 13/14 before WHS 😂😂😂

One is going to win every handicap KO this year
		
Click to expand...

Please let me know who they are so I can avoid them like the plague!


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 23, 2022)

Work society today. 

I was also doubling it up as a semi final in our matchplay, the guy I was playing is off 32, so I was giving him 18 shots!

Started really well, 3 up in the match after 3 and also had secured the nearest the pin on the 3rd with a cracking shot. 

Wrapped up the match on 15th, to win 6&4, was delighted with that.

Played well for 15 holes, 34 points and 8 over par, then went triple, double, triple to shoot 8 over on the last 3 and finish on 35 points, haha!

Winner got 43 points off a 27 handicap....


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 23, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			First round in Gateway to Wales at Padeswood & Buckley . 5 hrs 17 mins 😴
		
Click to expand...

Results.been published and our score is missing , had a 2 and was paid out for it , very mysterious


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 24, 2022)

First ever level  par round of 70 in one of our major comps. 41 points as I’m playing off 4.7 so unlikely to win. Did get an eagle 2  holing out from 120 yards on one of out tough par 4,s. Weirdly I’ve been putting woefully the last few weeks so to put well today after the greens have been hollow tined midweek was a welcome surprise.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just got in from playing..
Highlight were a 9iron to 8ft on the 170yard 13th.
		
Click to expand...

Christ, that must have been one helluva elevated tee 😱😱😱😱


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2022)

Played in a charity day down at the Glamorganshire near Penarth yesterday 
A lotmof the players had links to Wales Golf as the organiser was the Championship Manager up until last week ( gone to a similar role at the R&A)
Me, my buddy and his daughter plus a young French pro called Jan ...best 2 scores from 4
Sadly, they'd had to hollow tine the greens so they weren't at their best.
Starting on the 9th I didn't play too badly and after 3 holes I was beating the Pro...
A glorious Eagle for 5 points on the 3rd included a first for me.
I was on the green in 2 and my mate's approach landed on top of mine,,pinged mine 20 yards out of the back of the green and his stopped about a yard away.
Took a bit of time to decide where to replace my ball and eventually found an indentation that we were satisfied was as close as we could estimate..rolled in the 15 footer.
Birdied the next too.
Had a couple of blowouts trying to screw a few more points from the course but, overall, I finished 9 over on my ball (approx) and the team had 82 points.89 was in the prizes so we weren't too far away.
A really good day and evening, stopped over at a Purple Palace and came home this morning.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 24, 2022)

Absolute guff today. Bogey competition and I finished 7 down, awful, awful, awful.....


----------



## Teebs (Sep 24, 2022)

73 gross in a charity day betterball. 2 birdies and got up & down 7 times in the round which is unheard of for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2022)

I turned up , played like a biff , some nice birdies but was overall shocking 😂


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Christ, that must have been one helluva elevated tee 😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

It was maybe 1 club down wind


----------



## Kaz (Sep 24, 2022)

Gorgeous day for our Autumn meeting today and I played some decent stuff. Couple of costly mistakes but two doubles and a bogey cancelled out with five birdies for level par. Good enough to win the scratch. Nowhere near the net, of course.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 24, 2022)

... finished all square in a bogey comp against the course. 2 down and 46 at the turn, managed to pull two back quickly and then down 1, all square, down 1 and repeat until a birdie on 18th saw me all square and back in 40. 2 birdies on the back nine, and one was a two, so money back.
Winner was 5 up!


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 24, 2022)

Played with a mate around the Woldingham, nice enough course . Clubhouse is a bit OTT , but shot 65 which was nice.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 24, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Played with a mate around the Woldingham, nice enough course . Clubhouse is a bit OTT , but shot 65 which was nice.
		
Click to expand...

I always enjoy Woldingham (same group as Westerham) and seem to play well there. 65 is a cracking score!


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 24, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I always enjoy Woldingham (same group as Westerham) and seem to play well there. 65 is a cracking score!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely part of the world down there.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 24, 2022)

Wee away day down at north west golf club. Our closest links.  Lost ball off the first tee no more than 5 yards off the fairway. The rough wasnt bad at all. Ball must have dug into the ground as it was nowhere to be seen. 
Wind was nearly always either into or down all day. Made clubbing a real challenge. Had a decent run in the middle of the round. Blanked 1 and 18. Poor enough 31 points. Didnt sniff a birdie all day. 

First time I've ever been asked did I want to enter the 2s and the 1s.  They have a short par 3 there called the fairy and it gets aced quite often.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 25, 2022)

Final club match of the year yesterday.
My partner and I managed a nice 5&4 victory.
For my own part I shot 3 over gross with no birdies. But I did have 13 consecutive pars which I think is a record for me.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 25, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			Absolute guff today. Bogey competition and I finished 7 down, awful, awful, awful.....
		
Click to expand...

Played off my new lowest ever handicap of 9.9 in the same comp, and pipped you on count back 🤣.

It’s a tough format, the course never has a bad hole….. I on the other hand lost 6 holes in succession, which saw me 5 down after 9, the back 9 was much better, but the damage was already irreparable 😢😳😁.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 25, 2022)

Played in a four man team event yesterday at an away course, 2 scores to count. On the 8th hole, after a pushed drive my ball was under some trees. There was no route back to my own fairway so I opted to play down the adjacent fairway. I had a restricted swing and due to overhanging branches I had to keep the ball low to advance it. Cue a massive shank onto the fairway to the other side of the one I was trying to play down. My team mates were in good positions so I left my ball where it finished. Was a new pro v1 for that round but no way was I doing a walk of shame across two fairways to go get it. 🤣🤪


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2022)

Things had been going so well, and then yesterday a couple of complete topped tee shots; a shank and a few other total botches. I know why I did all…My head wasn’t on the golf course (difficult home and family stuff)…so focus wasn’t there…I became frustrated and so didn‘t do pre-shot what I have to…and so I reverted to old me.  Bad!!!

Anyway..even with all that only 10 over and 35pts…so still most def. not the end of the world.  And a handy reminder.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

Had a very strange round at Ramsey yesterday. 

Was going to put a card in but the greens looked like they had recently been worked on so didn’t bother. Turns out the greens ran quite nicely if not a little slow.

With the wind behind on the first making running out of fairway a real possibility, I decided to break my hit driver everywhere rule and proceeded to top a 4 wood instead. At which point I was pleased I’d not signed up to submit a score.

I kept my head and made a bogey.

On the par 3 second I was about a yard of carry short of having a birdie chance. Instead I had an impossible bunker shot and had to hole a 6 footer for double.

To cut a long story short I was 5 over after 5, not striking it well and it started raining and I’d left my umbrella in the car. 

So rather annoyed I went full send it on the par 5 6th and hit a perfect drive, was at the side of the green in 2 and lipped out for birdie. Things we’re looking up.

Struck a love 6 iron on the next which took a funny bounce and finished in a bunker. From which I holed out for birdie. I then proceeded to play the best stretch of golf I can remember. I made birdie on 8 and 9 to finish just 2 over for the front 9.

My birdie putt finished an inch short on 10. Made birdie from 10ft on 11. Sloppy bogie on 12. Hit it to 8ft on 13 and somehow the birdie put didn’t go in after hitting a tine hole. Lipped out for birdie on 14, it the flag with a chip on 15, left a birdie putt a couple of inches short on 16. All was going well.

Then onto the 200 yard par 3 17th which was into the wind. We had to wait for two groups to play before us. Things didn’t go well and I made a very good bogey.

Another long wait greeted us on 18. Which should be a real birdie opportunity. A poor drive left me with a full gap wedge to an easy pin position. I slightly pulled it and looked on in amazement as it landed over the back of the green under a crab apple tree. I had hit the wrong wedge 🫣

My next shot didn’t go well, having my ball resting on a rotting apple wasn’t great, and mage a mess. I eventually finished with a double. 

It’s hard to be annoyed after shooting 75. But, the start and finish really annoyed me.


----------



## Dando (Sep 25, 2022)

A nice leisurely 18 just completed.
78 for 40 points.
Good off the tee and fairway.
Putting ok
Chipping decent so regular golf pay is paying off


----------



## GG26 (Sep 25, 2022)

Up at the crack of dawn to play in the final of our seniors matchplay knockout.  I was getting 11 shots and had been playing well recently, but unfortunately out of nowhere I developed a wild slice with my driver. 

Was 2up after 7, but lost 5 of the next 6 holes to be 3 down after 13.  Then won the next three to be all square on the 17th tee.  Double bogey 6 was enough for a half on 17, but a sliced drive on the par 5 18th put me out of position and the OP played it well for a par 5, which I couldn’t match and lost by one.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 25, 2022)

Played 10 this morning with my brother, 9 over I finished with an 8 and a 7 in the mix.
Excellent ball striking which was the main thing and driving again excellent.
Just a couple of stupid mistakes on 2 holes which gave me big numbers.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2022)

Out with the larks first thing for a solo before the throng of a Sunday morning at the club..
Played 10 to 15 and then 12 to 18 keeping out of the way of the advancing hordes...
I'm guessing I hit the ball quite well - 32 points from the 13 holes played...


----------



## IanM (Sep 25, 2022)

Just finished the Alamos course... seemed a bit fiddly and some holes shoved in a small valley.   Preferred Morgado...    but that's two new courses added.   Still enjoyable and still pretty hot here!!


----------



## Wilson (Sep 25, 2022)

Frustrating 77 today, hit the ball terribly on holes 1-7 but scrambled well to be +2, then picked it up and was still +2 after 14, including missing a couple of good birdie chances. I then hit a massive pull on 15 and the club went straight under the ball…..double! Missed a short putt on 16, and then 3-stabbed on 17! Hit two lovely shots on 18, shame the birdie putt burned the lip - just about summed up the day.

Should be a small cut, and see me down into the 6.x tomorrow, will be my lowest ever.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 25, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			First ever level  par round of 70 in one of our major comps. 41 points as I’m playing off 4.7 so unlikely to win. Did get an eagle 2  holing out from 120 yards on one of out tough par 4,s. Weirdly I’ve been putting woefully the last few weeks so to put well today after the greens have been hollow tined midweek was a welcome surprise.
		
Click to expand...

So finished 1st in division 1 but missed out on overall by 1 point to a 21 handicapper. Only got cut 0.1 as a 71 dropped off my counting scores.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Sep 25, 2022)

Played in my first proper society this weekend.

Came last over the two days.

Apparently my initials will be sown into the losers jacket which I will have to wear at next years summit where I’ll basically be everyone’s b*tch and be on waiter duties.

And just to top it off I totally forgot it was my anniversary today.

I did however manage to scrape 2 x closest to the pin rollovers just to soften the blow where I rushed straight to Asda to buy some flowers with my winnings. Got there about a minute before it shut.

Result


----------



## Bratty (Sep 26, 2022)

... it wasn't great. League match at Chartham Park, 4BBB. Found the 1st fairway off my opening drive, 120 yards left with a shot. Then look at the ball more closely. In a divot. Chunk it short the water and then halve the hole... with a shot. It was a rally average day after that for both me and my partner. We struggled to putt after 6 holes and my approach play was truly awful. Shot 4 over handicap (approx) and lost 4&3.
Hoping for better at Pyecombe on Wednesday.
A note about Chartham Park: the course is pretty nice with a couple of lovely holes (par 5 11th being one) but the greens while rolling true, are dark and patchy, which my eyes struggled with and most of the tee boxes (whites at least) are in a truly shocking state, very patchy and poorly cut.
They didn't take up EGU/Kent Golf's allowance for pick and place on fairways during August, so lots of old divots with growth struggling and all bunkers are GUR, so free drops outside, but you can choose to play out of them if you wish, if you don't fancy the lie you'd get if dropping. Never heard of this before.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 26, 2022)

Seniors at Hillside today. 4bbb!
38pts and two blobs.
Wind was quite brutal and it was a test of your golf.
Ball was moving on the greens in the wind.
What a golf course! The more I play there the more I like it
Fantastic condition an absolute joy to play.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 26, 2022)

Played like a piece of poo for 17 holes on Sunday in the roll up for a whopping 27 points.

Eagled the 18th though - Just to keep things interesting


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 26, 2022)

Bratty said:



			... it wasn't great. League match at Chartham Park, 4BBB. Found the 1st fairway off my opening drive, 120 yards left with a shot. Then look at the ball more closely. In a divot. Chunk it short the water and then halve the hole... with a shot. It was a rally average day after that for both me and my partner. We struggled to putt after 6 holes and my approach play was truly awful. Shot 4 over handicap (approx) and lost 4&3.
Hoping for better at Pyecombe on Wednesday.
A note about Chartham Park: the course is pretty nice with a couple of lovely holes (par 5 11th being one) but the greens while rolling true, are dark and patchy, which my eyes struggled with and most of the tee boxes (whites at least) are in a truly shocking state, very patchy and poorly cut.
They didn't take up EGU/Kent Golf's allowance for pick and place on fairways during August, so lots of old divots with growth struggling and all bunkers are GUR, so free drops outside, but you can choose to play out of them if you wish, if you don't fancy the lie you'd get if dropping. Never heard of this before.
		
Click to expand...

I really like Chartham but, last time I played there about a year ago, they were still recovering from a bad leatherjacket problem on some of the fairways.  You mention Kent Golf, but Chartham is in West Sussex.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2022)

Played Centurion with some old school forumers ( shame both don’t post anymore ) - weather was a bit in and out , same with the golf , some great birdies , course in good Nick and starting to mature.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2022)

Played at Tiverton GC today with @Old Skier 
Very enjoyable round, we each had a 2 and the match was halved on the 18th, perfect!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 26, 2022)

Crow said:



			Played at Tiverton GC today with @Old Skier
Very enjoyable round, we each had a 2 and the match was halved on the 18th, perfect!
		
Click to expand...

Great day out, look forward to your next visit.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2022)

Just a knockabout with CVG this morning...no card, vague scoring, weather looked like the end of the world one minute, summer's day the next.
Nothing of note except a nice incident on the 8th
Par 3, 180 and the wind is slightly into but more left to right..
It had died down a bit so I took my 5 iron up to the tee. 
Got there and the wind started howling again
Couldn't be bothered to change clubs but CVG offered to lend me his 5 wood.
Teed it up, smooth swing, baby draw, 3 feet from the hole....birdie despatched.
He wasn't best pleased when he pushed his shot deep into the thick stuff and made a 5.....😆


----------



## Bratty (Sep 26, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			I really like Chartham but, last time I played there about a year ago, they were still recovering from a bad leatherjacket problem on some of the fairways.  You mention Kent Golf, but Chartham is in West Sussex.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. I always forget that!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2022)

Had a fantastic day at The London Club yesterday on my work golf day, organised by another company that we work with. Superb place that I've not been to before. Bacon & sausage rolls on arrival, teed off at 1:40pm. I was playing with three guys who were all given 24 handicaps for this, but were definitely a lot higher in reality (I was given 12 when really I should be receiving 15 shots as we were on the Heritage course). We also had buggies but as it was one between two I don't think that made it any quicker at all, since you have to drive to both players' balls in turn. Consequently a fairly long 4 hours 50 minutes with the last group only just putting out before dark! I really didn't mind though as the course was incredible - probably one of my favourites that I've played. Greens were lightning quick and everything was in good nick. A challenging but not impossible course, quite long in places and plenty of lakes about, but I only lost one ball in the drink all day so not too bad. I generally played well bar one or two holes, annoyingly I duffed a chip on the final hole and got a double bogey that took me to 90 gross, whereas 89 would been nicer, but I still wasn't too gutted with that given how unforgiving the course was in places. I managed 31 points off of 12, whereas off my real handicap it would have been 33. 

The weather was the only downer, had a torrential downpour for a couple of holes and it just stayed freezing cold after that so I left my jacket on for the rest of it. Also our buggy kept malfunctioning as the GPS was buggered - kept disabling forward gear as it reckoned we were close to a green when in fact we were on the next tee already.  

Our team didn't win - it was best two scores from the team in the end, with my 31 points one of the other guys who was a big hitter but a bit wayward scored 27. Some of the handicaps going round were pretty much made up out of thin air though so I'm not sure anyone overly cared which team won. Had a lovely two course meal put out for us afterwards as well, and we were even given London Club branded Bluetooth speakers as a gift which was unexpected. Brilliant day!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 27, 2022)

It was out closing mixed on Sunday and another game with our club captain, we havent had the best of rounds all season but we started really well with three 3 pointers early on and had 21 points after nine, then normal service was resumed and we only managed 8 points on the back 9.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had a fantastic day at The London Club yesterday on my work golf day, organised by another company that we work with. Superb place that I've not been to before. Bacon & sausage rolls on arrival, teed off at 1:40pm. I was playing with three guys who were all given 24 handicaps for this, but were definitely a lot higher in reality (I was given 12 when really I should be receiving 15 shots as we were on the Heritage course). We also had buggies but as it was one between two I don't think that made it any quicker at all, since you have to drive to both players' balls in turn. Consequently a fairly long 4 hours 50 minutes with the last group only just putting out before dark! I really didn't mind though as the course was incredible - probably one of my favourites that I've played. Greens were lightning quick and everything was in good nick. A challenging but not impossible course, quite long in places and plenty of lakes about, but I only lost one ball in the drink all day so not too bad. I generally played well bar one or two holes, annoyingly I duffed a chip on the final hole and got a double bogey that took me to 90 gross, whereas 89 would been nicer, but I still wasn't too gutted with that given how unforgiving the course was in places. I managed 31 points off of 12, whereas off my real handicap it would have been 33.

The weather was the only downer, had a torrential downpour for a couple of holes and it just stayed freezing cold after that so I left my jacket on for the rest of it. Also our buggy kept malfunctioning as the GPS was buggered - kept disabling forward gear as it reckoned we were close to a green when in fact we were on the next tee already. 

Our team didn't win - it was best two scores from the team in the end, with my 31 points one of the other guys who was a big hitter but a bit wayward scored 27. Some of the handicaps going round were pretty much made up out of thin air though so I'm not sure anyone overly cared which team won. Had a lovely two course meal put out for us afterwards as well, and we were even given London Club branded Bluetooth speakers as a gift which was unexpected. Brilliant day!
		
Click to expand...


With that much food, I hope someone else was paying the bill


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 27, 2022)

Weekly roll up this morning, the ultimate "what could have been" round. 

Was in 7 bunkers (4 in the first 5 holes), the pond on the 10th and the ditch on the 12th. Despite that, hardly hit a bad shot, driving was good, was hitting my irons the best I have in months, and putted well.

Ended up with 32 points, but it really should have been a lot more, got so many bad bounces it was unreal.

To finish it off, pulled my drive a bit left on the 18th, looked at my watch which said 190 yards to the back of the green. Hit a great hybrid which flew the green and went through the back about 20 yards. Couldn't believe it, so looked at the watch again, only to see it was telling me the distance to the 17th green, not the 18th!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2022)

Though I’ve lived not 15mins from Hankley Common for more than 25yrs I‘ve not played it…until today.  What a cracking track.  Course was in superb condition, with greens running a really nice quick pace.  Had just the one naughty one (on the 16th) which resulted in a blob, otherwise a pretty tidy 34pts off whites (11 over) which I’ll take any day.

Many thanks to Simon for hosting, and to John and Paul for their golf and companionship.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though I’ve lived not 15mins from Hankley Common for more than 25yrs I‘ve not played it…until today.  What a cracking track.  Course was in superb condition, with greens running a really nice quick pace.  Had just the one naughty one (on the 16th) which resulted in a blob, otherwise a pretty tidy 34pts off whites (11 over) which I’ll take any day.

Many thanks to Simon for hosting, and to John and Paul for their golf and companionship.
		
Click to expand...

I've said it before, and I'll say it now: you lucky bugger!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I've said it before, and I'll say it now: you lucky bugger!
		
Click to expand...

Now if I could magic away the waiting list and magic up £10k for joining plus first year subs - I’d be straight in there…

Unfortunately I can’t so will happily do with my own track not 5 miles or so from Hankley.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 28, 2022)

Had a lovely day today at Pyecombe courtesy of Chris, (Golfmmad). Joined by Leftie and Bratty, and what jolly japes we had.
Bratty played really well, amassing four birdies, (😱😱😱😱), so won the money with his 37 points. I came second with 33, Chris came third with 29 and Leftie didn't play very well 😉😉😉
A great day, weather was gorgeous and the course was in superb condition, especially the greens. Super quick, possibly the quickest I've putted on all season.
Thanks again Chris, much appreciated.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 28, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Had a lovely day today at Pyecombe courtesy of Chris, (Golfmmad). Joined by Leftie and Bratty, and what jolly japes we had.
Bratty played really well, amassing four birdies, (😱😱😱😱), so won the money with his 37 points. I came second with 33, Chris came third with 29 and Leftie didn't play very well 😉😉😉
A great day, weather was gorgeous and the course was in superb condition, especially the greens. Super quick, possibly the quickest I've putted on all season.
Thanks again Chris, much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I was beaten to the post by @Smiffy, but his post is very accurate. A lovely day was had by all, and for the final time, my huge thanks to Chris (@Golfmmad) for organising... and to Rob for giving up smoking. And to @Leftie for outdriving Rob a couple of times and providing quality mockery!
What Smiffy hasn't shared is him almost soiling his pants as he farted a few times whilst practice swinging and then a really dodgy sounding one on the downswing! Chris was in tears!
Pyecombe is very close to being a hidden gem, in so much it's a lovely course,  interesting holes, couple of great holes and I'd not heard of it! If you haven't played it, I recommend it wholly. I'll post some pics in the relevant section.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2022)

Today was the Kent Veterans League winners championship, so each of the local winners from around the county had 5 pairs of players in a 4bbb Stableford.  There was , I think, 10 teams, and all teams accumulated scores from their 5 pairs. We won it with a combined score of 190 points. 😁😁😁. My partner and I had 40 points which was pretty good playing at Langley Park


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Today was the Kent Veterans League winners championship, so each of the local winners from around the county had 5 pairs of players in a 4bbb Stableford.  There was , I think, 10 teams, and all teams accumulated scores from their 5 pairs. We won it with a combined score of 190 points. 😁😁😁. My partner and I had 40 points which was pretty good playing at Langley Park
		
Click to expand...

Well played Chris 👍. What did you think of Langley Park? We have a reciprocal there, I must go back and play it again, must be at least 20 years since I’ve played there.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well played Chris 👍. What did you think of Langley Park? We have a reciprocal there, I must go back and play it again, must be at least 20 years since I’ve played there.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Richard

Long, long and longer. Too many par 4's well over 400 yards. For example,  the 4th, par 4, 448 yards to the middle - I hit a drive of about 240 yards, had 210 left so hit a 3 rescue club to the back of the green for par. Almost every par 4 was a driver and a wood, ultimately very samey.  It was in good condition but very much a slog.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Cheers Richard

Long, long and longer. Too many par 4's well over 400 yards. For example,  the 4th, par 4, 448 yards to the middle - I hit a drive of about 240 yards, had 210 left so hit a 3 rescue club to the back of the green for par. Almost every par 4 was a driver and a wood, ultimately very samey.  It was in good condition but very much a slog.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I remember a quote from Henry Cotton that was along the lines of ‘a good course makes you use every club in your bag’ and when I was younger Langley Park made me do that. Be interesting to see if it’s still the case for me or if it has changed.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 28, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Well, I was beaten to the post by @Smiffy, but his post is very accurate. A lovely day was had by all, and for the final time, my huge thanks to Chris (@Golfmmad) for organising... and to Rob for giving up smoking. And to @Leftie for outdriving Rob a couple of times and providing quality mockery!
What Smiffy hasn't shared is him almost soiling his pants as he farted a few times whilst practice swinging and then a really dodgy sounding one on the downswing! Chris was in tears!
Pyecombe is very close to being a hidden gem, in so much it's a lovely course,  interesting holes, couple of great holes and I'd not heard of it! If you haven't played it, I recommend it wholly. I'll post some pics in the relevant section.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob and Simon it was a pleasure to host today.

 The banter between Smiffy and Bratty was a joy to behold and also with Leftie chiming in and giving them stick when required 🤣🤣
Smiffy was right, Bratty's driving is a pleasure to watch - he played very well. 

Was such a good laugh today - if you get a chance to play with these guys, grab it, you won't be disappointed! 

Look forward to meeting up again soon guys! 👍


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Interesting. I remember a quote from Henry Cotton that was along the lines of ‘a good course makes you use every club in your bag’ and when I was younger Langley Park made me do that. Be interesting to see if it’s still the case for me or if it has changed.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that, I had to use a driver on every par 4 and the one par 5, i was driving well and about 245 yards average , so many holes required a long club for the approach so I only hit wedges when I came up short so never hit that many different clubs - as one of the other guys remarked for his round "I've worn my rescue club out"


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 28, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Well, I was beaten to the post by @Smiffy, but his post is very accurate. A lovely day was had by all, and for the final time, my huge thanks to Chris (@Golfmmad) for organising... and to Rob for giving up smoking. And to @Leftie for outdriving Rob a couple of times and providing quality mockery!
What Smiffy hasn't shared is him almost soiling his pants as he farted a few times whilst practice swinging and then a really dodgy sounding one on the downswing! Chris was in tears!
Pyecombe is very close to being a hidden gem, in so much it's a lovely course,  interesting holes, couple of great holes and I'd not heard of it! If you haven't played it, I recommend it wholly. I'll post some pics in the relevant section.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I really enjoyed playing Pyecombe with Chris (my brother) nice course with some good holes I particularly liked the par 5 15th (I think) I will be back. 

Glad you guys enjoyed your day.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Not sure about that, I had to use a driver on every par 4 and the one par 5, i was driving well and about 245 yards average , so many holes required a long club for the approach so I only hit wedges when I came up short so never hit that many different clubs - as one of the other guys remarked for his round "I've worn my rescue club out"
		
Click to expand...

It was a few years ago Chris, so I was a bit longer. I’ll see how it pans out if I get back.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 28, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes I really enjoyed playing Pyecombe with Chris (my brother) nice course with some good holes I particularly liked the par 5 15th (I think) I will be back. 

Glad you guys enjoyed your day.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be heading back for sure... assuming they'll have me back! 🤣


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 28, 2022)

👍


----------



## J55TTC (Sep 28, 2022)

Back to playing badly. Driver and putter were simply terrible. +20 didn’t hit a single decent shot…


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2022)

Bratty said:



			What Smiffy hasn't shared is him almost soiling his pants as he farted a few times whilst practice swinging and then a *really dodgy sounding one *on the downswing! Chris was in tears!.
		
Click to expand...

You youngsters do like to over exaggerate things.
There was nothing *dodgy *about it at all, I knew exactly what I was doing, and everything was kept nicely tucked in place.
I really did appreciate your offer of the mulligan, but was quite prepared to carry on with the results of my efforts thank you very much.
The five shots that followed though were right pony....


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 29, 2022)

Seniors Sweep today. Played well tee to green, but left 3 or 4 putts an inch short, very frustrating. 

Then made a mess of 17 and 18. Ended up on 37, currently sitting second, getting beat on countback thinking what could and should have been.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2022)

Just got in from a very enjoyable morning at Farleigh.
Despite the forecast, not a drop of rain dropped and after 3 holes the jumper came off.
Played ok off the tee and fairway. Putting was decent for 33 points
The less said about the bunker on 18 the better


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2022)

Beautiful day today.
Played better than I have done for years .............................. for some odd reason.
Scored 45 points with two blobs!
Happy bunny.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2022)

Playing off 19 and 6 pars, 3 blobs and 4 one pointers for 32 points. It really was the old, bad and the Ugly. 
Ironically one of the things Ave struggled with is picking a line down the fairway or on a
Par three when the pots don’t align to the target line. 
A PP said “ that’s why I line my ball up down the fairway like I do a putt”.  I tried it and flipping eck. Just aligning myself to that massively seemed to help hit through that line. 😳


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2022)

Played my semi final tonight giving away 20 shots, played pretty well, nothing worse than par.  Won 6 and 5.


----------



## Red devil (Sep 29, 2022)

Played 9 holes on our local muni. Glorious afternoon so grabbed the opportunity. Got on about 16.00 a few groups finishing their rounds but those apart course very quiet. Did I play well? Of course not,well not terrible but not brilliant. Best shot a 194 par 3 10 foot to the hole. 
But it wasn't about that. Had Covid then shingles this year been hard work.
So being out in the fresh air on a lovely day playing the game I love was just sublime.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 29, 2022)

Slime said:



			Beautiful day today.
Played better than I have done for years .............................. for some odd reason.
Scored 45 points with two blobs!
Happy bunny.
		
Click to expand...

Banditry at its finest. 🤣 great knock.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 29, 2022)

penultimate singles comp of the season for me today, topped my tee shot into the ditch on the 1st and blobbed the hole but then played nicely holed a couple of nice birdie putts, I did blob the 13th after a terrible bounce but finished with a reasonable 33 points, I am finding it a struggle only getting 8 shots, the blob on the 13th could have been avoided if i hadn't gone for a hero shot after an unfortunate bounce put me a bunker but it was a shot hole I I felt I had to try to make a bogey at worst


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 29, 2022)

Played with my school old boys golf society at Woodcote Park in Coulsdon.  Played the best first nine of my life … 24 points.  Couldn’t keep it up though and ended up with 38.  Pleased with that though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2022)

After visiting the last of the distilleries on Islay this morning, managed to get a round in at The Machrie. Once the morning’s samples wore off it was quite tidy 😁


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well played Chris 👍. What did you think of Langley Park? We have a reciprocal there, I must go back and play it again, must be at least 20 years since I’ve played there.
		
Click to expand...

We too have a reciprocal there. Was going to go yesterday but there was some poxy seniors comp on . So we went today instead. Enjoyed it and it was in good nick, & greens pretty true. But like Chris says  - quire a few long holes and too many of them a bit samey. But I'd go back  - just not too often.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2022)

Played West Byfleet On a reciprocal. Nicely tree-lined though trees not really a great problem as fairways are very expansive.  Has main line from Southampton to Waterloo running alongside but though occasionally noisy, not actually very much of a distraction.  Generally all pretty much on a level. Some nice holes. Enjoyable.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played West Byfleet On a reciprocal. Nicely tree-lined though trees not really a great problem as fairways are very expansive.  Has main line from Southampton to Waterloo running alongside but though occasionally noisy, not actually very much of a distraction.  Generally all pretty much on a level. Some nice holes. Enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

You should have played it tomorrow, there'll be a rail strike ................................ much quieter.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 30, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Seniors at Hillside today. 4bbb!
38pts and two blobs.
Wind was quite brutal and it was a test of your golf.
Ball was moving on the greens in the wind.
What a golf course! The more I play there the more I like it
Fantastic condition an absolute joy to play.
		
Click to expand...

I had to pull out due to a bad back and was replaced by our Senior Captain. My mate in the other pair won the comp with 45 points.
Have you seen that they have increased the cost pp from £105 to £150 for next year.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2022)

Glad I played yesterday at The Machrie and not today 😱


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Glad I played yesterday at The Machrie and not today 😱
	View attachment 44604


Click to expand...


Fair weather sportsman!

A little water never hurt anyone


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 30, 2022)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			I had to pull out due to a bad back and was replaced by our Senior Captain. My mate in the other pair won the comp with 45 points.
Have you seen that they have increased the cost pp from £105 to £150 for next year.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez that’s a big leap.
It’s a great course but that’s starting to price themselves out of my list.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Jeez that’s a big leap.
It’s a great course but that’s starting to price themselves out of my list.
		
Click to expand...

If the current situation that we can’t discuss on here continues to go badly, I wonder how many clubs that have price-hiked, and there are more than a few that I’m aware of, it might bite on the backside?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Fair weather sportsman!

A little water never hurt anyone
		
Click to expand...

That is not a little water in anybody’s book.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 30, 2022)

Well.  For the first time ever, I dipped into this thread (last couple of pages I hasten to add) and saw that I was mentioned in dispatches!

Firstly it was a great day out.  The company was excellent with the banter and pi55 taking that you would expect from Smiffy, Bratty and Golfmmad (Chris who had the pleasure of hosting us).  I first met Chris at a Forum 4 ball organised at Highwoods by Smiffy in 2009 and I have to say he doesn't look a day older. Bratty played brilliantly while Chris and Smiffy did OK.  The course was in excellent condition and the views in some places were outstanding.  A tad hilly in places but definitely not a leftie's course.  Most of the lies were uphill/downhill or with the ball somewhat below the feet and I felt that I would have been better off with one leg shorter than the other   but, hey ho, that's enough about the tee boxes - just kidding Chris.  It was the fairways and 1st cut that I had the problems with .

The incident resulting in Smiffy being offered a mulligan was as a result of Chris trying to suppress laughter (imagine hand over mouth, snorting, face bright red ...) while Smiffy was on his downswing solely because some wag had expressed concern about Smiffy's potential follow through .  

Thanks again to Chris for organising, and Smiffy and Bratty for making it a great and fun day out.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 1, 2022)

Played st annes old links yesterday - a bogey course for me and I've never played it well.

Teed off at 8am and the weather was fairly benign. However by the 5th the wind had picked up and by the 12th it was a mix of 30mph winds and driving rain. 

However, driver was behaving and it was probably the best I'd ever played it. I really struggled holding greens though and lost count of the amount that pitched short and ran right through. Which resulted in a load of bogeys.

Still, great company and great course and thoroughly enjoyed it in a masochistic way - even in the rain at the end.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just got in from a very enjoyable morning at Farleigh.
Despite the forecast, not a drop of rain dropped and after 3 holes the jumper came off.
Played ok off the tee and fairway. Putting was decent for 33 points
The less said about the bunker on 18 the better
		
Click to expand...

Other then two hiccups you had a solid round off the new H/c, but I refuse to talk about them.


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Other then two hiccups you had a solid round off the new H/c, but I refuse to talk about them.
		
Click to expand...

There’s no shame in taking 4 on a par 5 mate


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Glad I played yesterday at The Machrie and not today 😱
	View attachment 44604


Click to expand...

You normally go for a swim in puddles like that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 1, 2022)

richart said:



			You normally go for a swim in puddles like that.

Click to expand...

Only for a good cause 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2022)

Went out this morning in the newly created Queen Elizabeth II Cup - Stableford. Had a frustrating nearly-good round. Started with three pars, then a poor double on the 4th, but had 19 points at the turn. After birdying the 11th I thought it was coming up roses but I promptly gave 3 points back by going triple, double on the next two, both with three-putts as well. Good par on the 16th gave me a decent chance of a score, but I only one-pointed both of the last two holes to finish on 35 points (82 gross). Putting was fairly poor throughout, should have made a couple of putts and at least got to 37. 

Even more annoyingly the leaders are surprisingly only on 38 at the moment (unless some afternoon players come in with a good score of course). Handicap wise, I have a 15.3 coming off the bottom, and this round will replace it seamlessly with a 15.2 I think, so I should stay where I am.


----------



## IanM (Oct 1, 2022)

Made 32 points in the "3 clubs and a putter" comp while fill of flu!!   

Had the best score in the three ball 👌


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2022)

Birdied 1st; birdied last.  In between ok.  Stupid blob on 17 - frustrated careless 3putt from 18”; oh well - 34pts.  And I wish I could hit longer irons even vaguely well.  Know what I have to work on over winter.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 1, 2022)

Monthly comp today  - the first where we change to stableford for the autumn/winter. Overnight rain (the first decent rain in a while) seriously cut out some of the run on the ball. For the front nine, seemed to have completely forgotten how to hit a golf ball. And couldn't putt for toffee. Back nine rather better - some waywards shots but managed to scramble a "2 pointer"  on all 9 holes.


----------



## IainP (Oct 1, 2022)

Two weeks ago played the worst I had all year, really struggled off the tee - knocked my confidence. Then car troubles meant no golf course or range time, car back yesterday, and off 2nd in team match today. Thankfully hit the 1st fairway, but oppo played well to put me 2 down early. Back to level at halfway, managed to close it out 2 up. Phew, nip & tuck game. Team won, last game of season to leave us in 2nd spot and good for promotion _if a _result goes in our favour next weekend.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2022)

A mixed bag but 33 points in blustery conditions with reduced run was ultimately pretty decent, well I was okay with it anyway 😄.

Okay off the tee when swinging slowly, a bag of spanners when doing anything else. Some amusingly lucky ricochets helped at times.

First go with my new 19⁰ hybrid. Unsurprisingly mixed results but enough positives to feel happy about it. The lower trajectory will help come drier conditions next year.

Putting was definitely the big plus, one of those days when you see straight putts and make them. The usual push to the right wasn't present, phew. If only that stroke could stay with me.

I had the pleasure of playing first time with the smooth striking @Springveldt . Lovely to watch his ball striking and swing.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 2, 2022)

37 pts in yesterday’s comp.  Tough day only 4 of us exceeding 36pts out of 165, even had a PCC adjustment.  Frustratingly, HI has gone up as my low handicap index went up.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 2, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Well.  For the first time ever, I dipped into this thread (last couple of pages I hasten to add) and saw that I was mentioned in dispatches!

Firstly it was a great day out.  The company was excellent with the banter and pi55 taking that you would expect from Smiffy, Bratty and Golfmmad (Chris who had the pleasure of hosting us).  I first met Chris at a Forum 4 ball organised at Highwoods by Smiffy in 2009 and I have to say he doesn't look a day older. Bratty played brilliantly while Chris and Smiffy did OK.  The course was in excellent condition and the views in some places were outstanding.  A tad hilly in places but definitely not a leftie's course.  Most of the lies were uphill/downhill or with the ball somewhat below the feet and I felt that I would have been better off with one leg shorter than the other   but, hey ho, that's enough about the tee boxes - just kidding Chris.  It was the fairways and 1st cut that I had the problems with .

The incident resulting in Smiffy being offered a mulligan was as a result of Chris trying to suppress laughter (imagine hand over mouth, snorting, face bright red ...) while Smiffy was on his downswing solely because some wag had expressed concern about Smiffy's potential follow through .  

Thanks again to Chris for organising, and Smiffy and Bratty for making it a great and fun day out. 

Click to expand...


Chris must have looked old in 2009 then 😂


----------



## Dando (Oct 2, 2022)

6.40 tee off at Surrey national. Got there about 6.10 in the dark and rain and my mate turned up at 6.45 so he got called a few names.

Off the tee my driver and 3 iron were on their best beat behavior but putting was a bit pants.

Shot an 87 for 36 points and a 3&2 win


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 2, 2022)

An indifferent day. 32 points with 4 blobs.


----------



## Lump (Oct 2, 2022)

2nd round with the TSR’s. 
Hit every single fairway. Don’t think I’ve ever done that before. 
Lead to a +1 73. Best I’ve played all year and was really enjoyable. Was so close to quiting a month ago.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 2, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			An indifferent day. 32 points with 4 blobs.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me, 29 points with 5 blobs. Having said that, it was my 15th round in 17 days, feeling a tad worn down…… 

Dropped to 9.9 week before last, my best ever, but two poor comps since last weekend will see me back up at 10.3 maybe.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 2, 2022)

Didn’t play but another lesson working on the same bloody fault! Rays of hope but only time will tell


----------



## Dando (Oct 2, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Didn’t play but another lesson working on the same bloody fault! Rays of hope but only time will tell
		
Click to expand...

Did he bin all your pink castle tees?


----------



## Bratty (Oct 2, 2022)

... with the other 9 men, won the BOSS Trophy, our Battle of the Sexes, men vs women 4bbb comp. 5-0.
I shot 81 (46 out, 39 back), 3 under handicap, and as I was giving 20 shots to one of the ladies, I felt the need to "go" for some shots, including hitting driver off the deck on a par 5, setting up a lob wedge from 59 yards to 3 ft and holing the birdie putt!


----------



## Dando (Oct 2, 2022)

Bratty said:



			... with the other 9 men, won the BOSS Trophy, our Battle of the Sexes, men vs women 4bbb comp. 5-0.
I shot 81 (46 out, 39 back), 3 under handicap, and as I was giving 20 shots to one of the ladies, I felt the need to "go" for some shots, including hitting driver off the deck on a par 5, setting up a lob wedge from 59 yards to 3 ft and holing the birdie putt!
		
Click to expand...

Driver off the deck? Get you! 😗


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 2, 2022)

Successful weekend, 36 points in Saturdays stableford then a 73 net 68 in the medal today.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			Did he bin all your pink castle tees?
		
Click to expand...

No, he custom fitted me for the red, green and blue castles to suit!

#castlestaffer


----------



## IainP (Oct 2, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Successful weekend, 36 points in Saturdays stableford then a 73 net 68 in the medal today.
		
Click to expand...

You must be really pleased with your progress,  very impressive 👏


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 2, 2022)

Had a 12 on the tenth.

Anybody want to buy some golf equipment.


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 2, 2022)

IainP said:



			You must be really pleased with your progress,  very impressive 👏
		
Click to expand...

Totally pleased with my progress. Was hoping to get to single figures by November, so to be at 4.5 is amazing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 2, 2022)

Played Llanamynech in a 4 man scramble shot 10 under 60 gross with 6 shots for a 54 nett.
Only came 5th. 52 is a very good score.
Never left a shot out there that was the best we could have done.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 3, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Had a 12 on the tenth.

Anybody want to buy some golf equipment. 

Click to expand...

Only if it is pre-1985 and dirt cheap.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 3, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played Llanamynech in a 4 man scramble shot 10 under 60 gross with 6 shots for a 54 nett.
Only came 5th. 52 is a very good score.
Never left a shot out there that was the best we could have done.
		
Click to expand...

Great effort! What did you think of the course?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 3, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Great effort! What did you think of the course?
		
Click to expand...

Spectacular views of some tees especially the back nine.
It obviously suffered in the dry spell , but so did everywhere. 
Tees were good.
Greens were good nice and firm ,quite flat for such a hilly terrain.
Some great holes, but you really need a little local knowledge on some of the blind shots.
Par 3s we’re a good length, ( not a fan of very long ones)
A very good test of your golf , need to shape it both ways, uphill downhill you need all your shots.
Never went in any bunkers but they really looked great I like the riveted faces.
Food was good ,all members very friendly, starter was a good laugh and very informative.
Booking in was easy.
All in all we agreed it was a great day out and we will defo be returning.


Ps some of those hills take a bit of a hike but that’s what makes the place a spectacular place to play.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 3, 2022)

What a frustrating game...shot 7 over par 79, for a net 77 

Drove beautifully, but couldn't hit the ball close with my irons and had an off day with the putter.
2 x 3 putts when on the green, 2 x 3 putts from the fringe, and failed up & down from about 20 feet (very simple U7D normally).
Then finished beautifully, scoring 1 under for the last 5 including just missing birdie putts on 3 holes, and a good U&D on the 16th. 
If I'd have started how I finished it could have been a good'un


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A mixed bag but 33 points in blustery conditions with reduced run was ultimately pretty decent, well I was okay with it anyway 😄.

Okay off the tee when swinging slowly, a bag of spanners when doing anything else. Some amusingly lucky ricochets helped at times.

First go with my new 19⁰ hybrid. Unsurprisingly mixed results but enough positives to feel happy about it. The lower trajectory will help come drier conditions next year.

Putting was definitely the big plus, one of those days when you see straight putts and make them. The usual push to the right wasn't present, phew. If only that stroke could stay with me.

I had the pleasure of playing first time with the smooth striking @Springveldt . Lovely to watch his ball striking and swing.
		
Click to expand...

"Smooth striking" is a very nice way of saying "Violent hack" 
As @Lord Tyrion said his putting was very impressive (mine was pretty poor except lag putting which was great) and he has certainly got his monies worth from his new 19° hybrid already. I think he used that as often as his putter.

For myself, I was pretty solid for the first 10 holes (8 pars with 2 slack doubles from decent positions) but then the wheels fell off and I forgot how to play the game for a few holes as I went 8 over for the next 6 holes. I'm going to blame that on the halfway hut not being open so I didn't get my ham and peas pudding sandwich at the turn. Managed to par the last 2 to remind myself that I can actually play the game.


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 3, 2022)

JamesR said:



			What a frustrating game...shot 7 over par 79, for a net 77 

Drove beautifully, but couldn't hit the ball close with my irons and had an off day with the putter.
2 x 3 putts when on the green, 2 x 3 putts from the fringe, and failed up & down from about 20 feet (very simple U7D normally).
Then finished beautifully, scoring 1 under for the last 5 including just missing birdie putts on 3 holes, and a good U&D on the 16th. 
If I'd have started how I finished it could have been a good'un

Click to expand...

My long game has been awesome. My scores depend on the putter. Weirdly I’ve done better since the greens got hollow tined.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 3, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			My long game has been awesome. My scores depend on the putter. Weirdly I’ve done better since the greens got hollow tined.
		
Click to expand...

My biggest issue was leaving too many long putts, playing par 4's with short iron approaches you shouldn't be leaving 40-50 ft putts.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2022)

There was a Medal on yesterday but me and Fragger declined  - the greens, in my opinion,  haven't recovered enough to be fair.
The hollow tining is fine but they scored grooves into the surface and if your ball gets in one...it stays there..too much luck involved and with my propensity for missing out on the good stuff I didn't feel like wasting a fiver.
Plenty played and the winner came in nett 7 under. Good decision 
We just knocked it around having a social.
Played OK on the front and turned on handicap at 3 over and then we hit the brick wall of the groups in front...
Kept it going for 3 or 4 holes but the waiting on every shot began to play havoc with my knees and back and it gets harder to swing properly
Ended up about 12 over but still beat everyone's favourite Mod.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2022)

Went out yesterday afternoon on my tod and played half doz holes with two balls using my 5i for every tee shot and fairway shots of >160yds.  Frustratingly (but somewhat reassuringly) I hit a few beauties and swing felt great; but rest…with same approach to the shot and same stance and address - were various degrees of rubbish.  Does my head in.  Need a lesson to sort out my head as I know it can only be my head that’s getting in the way.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 3, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			My long game has been awesome. My scores depend on the putter. Weirdly I’ve done better since the greens got hollow tined.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the BOBBLE THEORY.
A good putter gets his putts online most of the time.
A bad putter dosnt , so on good greens your putt goes where you hit it.
On bad greens ( tined) if your ball bobbles it can go in as long as it bobbles the correct way.
So tined greens are a nightmare for good putters ,if you get the ball online and it bobs you miss.


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2022)

I haven't had a good score in a competition at all this year and my handicap has crept up more than I feel it should have (WHS can adjust too quickly upwards in my view), today was a Seniors Stableford, started okay, bogey, par, bogey, bogey, then made 5 pars to be out in 39 with 22 points.

Started the back nine well and had 11 points after four holes, hit a nice 8 iron to the 14th, close with the first putt but then babied a three footer for par short! 
This affected my confidence and led to negative play for the remainder of the round, I finished with 1 point on the last two holes, but the 15th was crazy.

It's a par 5 with a pond left, not feeling confident I took a 4 iron for safety and scabbed it 25 yards! Dropped down to a 6 iron for the next shot to try and avoid going into the pond, hooked it into the pond! Penalty drop and hit a decent 6 iron for my fourth shot and left myself 140 yards, hit a lovely shot to three feet and holed for a bogey and 2 points. 

Ended up with 40 points off 95% so should get a reasonable cut, what could have been though....


----------



## Wilson (Oct 3, 2022)

Played The Berkshire today, started on the red course and was -2 after 4, I then hurt my wrist on 6 when trying to drive in a low wedge, and I was atrocious from there on in. Played a bit better towards the end of the blue, but every iron shot was agony.

I much preferred the red to the blue, but a great place - first time I’ve played it, despite living fairly close by growing up, and driving past it twice a day for years!


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2022)

Just got back from a couple of days at The Vale Resort near Cardiff.
1st day was on the national course.
We played in beautiful sunshine, but it had been raining all morning, which really lengthened the course.
We found it a bit too long for us old timers, lost a billion golf balls and finished with 26pts!
I also struggled on the greens which, although running perfectly true, were much slower than I expected.
This morning we played The Lakes.
A much friendlier course with a few very interesting holes.
Not so much a big hitters course as a plotters course, but still very slow greens.
I managed 38pts, maybe that's why I preferred that one of the two courses.
Both days were October golf in shorts and polo shirts, absolutely bang on!


----------



## IanM (Oct 3, 2022)

Played senior team open at Ludlow today.  All four of us were appalling although it's a course you need to know to score well.

I liked it's quirkiness,  but crossing the road was a pain (& dangerous ), a couple of holes needed a long walk back to the tee, and some bits were a bit annoying!   Excellent putting surfaces though. 

I guess for the money, it was a good day out😁


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			Played senior team open at Ludlow today.  All four of us were appalling although it's a course you need to know to score well.

I liked it's quirkiness,  but crossing the road was a pain (& dangerous ), a couple of holes needed a long walk back to the tee, and some bits were a bit annoying!   Excellent putting surfaces though.

I guess for the money, it was a good day out😁
		
Click to expand...

Even worse apparently before they changed the layout. Good to hear putted well as had heard they weren't their usual best.
Playing there next week


----------



## IanM (Oct 3, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Even worse apparently before they changed the layout. Good to hear putted well as had heard they weren't their usual best.
Playing there next week
		
Click to expand...

Hit a nice wedge into the 18th.   There's a road just short of the green,  my ball bounced on the end of that, shot up in the air and OB at the back of the green.   That was after one of the group having to wait for several cars to pass.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 4, 2022)

Shot 81 round Furzeley, a course not far from Waterlooville. A short course but there are a number of attractive holes which I really enjoy playing.


----------



## Lump (Oct 4, 2022)

69 (-2 gross) round Howley Hall today. First proper round of golf this year, unsure where this swing has been all season.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2022)

Played Saturday in the Seniors Gale cup
Stableford
Playing on shocking greens,some could be called a beach.
Blobbed the first but played super golf for 37 points.
Nowhere near the winners
Every cloud as I got cut to 3.3 from 3.6
Probably had 7 cuts this year


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2022)

Just heading out for a friendly knock around Cooden. Wind is gusting about 30mph here....should be entertaining.


----------



## Dando (Oct 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just heading out for a friendly knock around Cooden. Wind is gusting about 30mph here....should be entertaining.


Click to expand...

I’ll keep an eye out for you flying past mate


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2022)

We've got gusts around 40mph at the moment and even I'm not venturing out.
With the course being on the side of the hill facing the oncoming wind and with nothing to stop it...it'll feel even stronger up there...
Would be a driver on the 140 yard 10th......nah, not my bag..


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ll keep an eye out for you flying past mate
		
Click to expand...

Not too bad in the end, no rain and very mild, despite the wind. Par 3's were playing tough, but the course was in absolutely immaculate condition. Greens were superb. 17 point front 9, 16 points on the back. My play on par 5's was woeful. Hit Sunday best drives down two of them, (15th and 18th), and walked off both with 7's courtesy of absolutely gash 2nd shots....😡😡😡😡
Just as an aside, I wore my new FJ "Flints" today for the 1st time. Fitted like a glove, superb comfort and no aches and pains at all straight from the box...


----------



## TheBigDraw (Oct 6, 2022)

Not today but yesterday I played one of the worlds most exclusive and highly rated golf courses.

Just a bucket list day and without doubt the best golfing experience of my life.

The course, the facilities and the history in the clubhouse makes Merion GC East course really something amazing.

And what made really special was I had my brother (Pro Caddie) on the bag.. PERFECT DAY even if it was a little grey and overcast.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

TheBigDraw said:



			Not today but yesterday I played one of the worlds most exclusive and highly rated golf courses.

Just a bucket list day and without doubt the best golfing experience of my life.

The course, the facilities and the history in the clubhouse makes Merion GC East course really something amazing.

And what made really special was I had my brother (Pro Caddie) on the bag.. PERFECT DAY even if it was a little grey and overcast.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a bit wet out or was he doing Klinsmann dives across the grass?


----------



## TheBigDraw (Oct 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Was it a bit wet out or was he doing Klinsmann dives across the grass? 

Click to expand...

We got quite heavy rain on 17 and 18..


----------



## sjw (Oct 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Was it a bit wet out or was he doing Klinsmann dives across the grass? 

Click to expand...

He was laying down getting a line on the green, duh...


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 6, 2022)

37 points in the Senior Sweep, same as last week.

Beaten on count back, same as last week, grrrr.

Played pretty well in difficult conditions, no run on the ball after this week's rain, and very gusty.


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2022)

Just played 9 holes of mediocre golf.

On the 2nd (par 5) I found out that I didn’t have any long wooden tees and after looking around I could only find a pink castle tee.

I thought I won’t be the only one and there’s not really any shame in it so I hit a 3 iron


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 6, 2022)

Trying some new things in my swing.
Hands higher in backswing, shallow my downswing.
Hit the ball as good as I have for years , 
Got on 18 tee and thought I will record my swing on my phone.
I topped one and hit two others in the trees.
GOLF


----------



## Crow (Oct 6, 2022)

Took just a couple of clubs to the course to film some holes for the YouTube channel; the tiniest headed 6 iron I could find and the least forgiving putter I could find. 
Windy conditions so I wasn't expecting anything great.
Played a 6 hole bogey match against the course and won 1 up.  
Played 12 holes altogether and scored 23 Stableford points, better than I do with a full set sometimes.


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2022)

I was at Blackmoor today, first time back since H4H a few years back.
The course, and the weather, was beautiful and we were made very welcome.
The greens were a bit fluffy, but I gather they've only just recovered from being killed a few months back.
There was a lot of heather .......................... and then there was more!
My bro and I beat the opposition 4 and 2, happy with that despite not playing too well.
31 points with four blobs on the card.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 6, 2022)

Crow said:



			Took just a couple of clubs to the course to film some holes for the YouTube channel; the tiniest headed 6 iron I could find and the least forgiving putter I could find.
Windy conditions so I wasn't expecting anything great.
Played a 6 hole bogey match against the course and won 1 up. 
Played 12 holes altogether and scored 23 Stableford points, better than I do with a full set sometimes.  

View attachment 44691
View attachment 44693

Click to expand...

That putter would test your stroke.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 7, 2022)

Playing Boundary Lakes at the moment. Not a fan of the course as I think its very over priced for what it is. 

Not impressed today, parts of it are like a building site, the 8th has been shortened to a par 4 with a cabbage patch of a temporary green and one player two groups ahead had a hissyfit on the 7th tee, threw his driver into the trees and then held up the next 2 groups whilst they tried to get it down from the branches 

And i've been charged full whack despite it looking like a building site. 

I'd stay away if anyone is thinking of playing it. Much better value courses in the area.


----------



## IanM (Oct 8, 2022)

37 points on a lovely sunny morning at Newport today.  Nice recovery after a shocking midweek performance


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2022)

Gross 81; nett 72 (level par against CR of 71.6).  Couple of careless doubles on back 9 and a few decent chance holeable putts carelessly missed - so a good bit of low hanging fruit to be picked there.   Steady.

Level will probably see me in Top 15 out of 121 playing, as course is playing quite tough with rough having thickened up over the last 4-6 weeks - and, in context of other forum discussions, higher handicappers finding it _really_ tough with currently only two 20+ers in nett top 20.

And I’ll note.  Today cost me £3.50 to enter and £2.50 for 2s sweep. Now as I didn’t get a 2 then I won’t win 1p.  But my reason for playing today was NOT to win.  It was to play as well as I can, and if I win then brilliant, but if I simply end up with a differential that counts towards my HI then great.  If I don’t then so be it.  And if I get a place or a 2 and a few £s come my way then that would be great also.

As it happens I’m losing a counting 7.6 as that was my 20th and today will be about 8.4 so my HI will go up 0.1.  No matter, I enjoyed my knock and felt satisfied by my score.


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I’ll note.  Today cost me £3.50 to enter and £2.50 for 2s sweep. *Now as I didn’t get a 2 then I won’t win 1p.*  But my reason for playing today was NOT to win.  It was to play as well as I can, and if I win then brilliant, but if I simply end up with a differential that counts towards my HI then great.  If I don’t then so be it.  *And if I get a place or a 2 and a few £s come my way* then that would be great also.

As it happens I’m losing a counting 7.6 as that was my 20th and today will be about 8.4 so my HI will go up 0.1.  No matter, I enjoyed my knock and felt satisfied by my score.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 8, 2022)

Waved a metal stick at a ball too many times, had little luck,  as usual, and, generally,  played like a knob.
Very few positives - beating Fragger on countback and him making the walk of shame to replay a lost ball,only to find the first one as he walked up again....
Once again ..that man gets so much luck it's  genuinely frightening...with that much luck I could be on Tour.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2022)

Slime said:





Click to expand...

Your first highlight was fact from today; the second highlight was a general comment about whenever I play (in a medal) and not specifically about today. 🥳


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 8, 2022)

Shot 73 nett today.
Greens were hollow tined last week but have recovered really well.( very slow though)
Played some really nice golf but never holed a thing.
Course has almost recovered from the drought and looked great today.
Nice job by the GKs.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 8, 2022)

5 over today.  Drove it well. Chipped pretty much everything stone dead. Didnt 3 putt but missed a few real good bird chances which could have made it a real good round. 
We had a bit of fun playing a pairs match play game. 1 up at the turn.  Won 5 up.


----------



## Badger (Oct 8, 2022)

Machrahanish Dunes, 8th hole par 5 SI 2, after two good hits I’m 195 yards away at bottom of a mound with no view of green, walk to the top and pick a line fourth wind turbine from the left, walk back down and can’t see the wind turbines, have a guess, struck it well and two playing partners first of all say “you won’t want that one back” then “it’s going in” then just start cheering. First ever eagle, 3 net 1 for 6 points 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2022)

Last qualifier of the year yesterday, work happening on the course, and not my finest. Tired, lacked concentration and it showed. Lots of bottom groove shots, poor choices. It did show how you only have to be off a bit for your game to be off a lot. A good score dropped off my list so I have all winter to contemplate the 0.4 uplift 🙄

A good 5 mile walk and good company though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2022)

39 points this morning so 2 over par
Played with usual partners ,one who shot 77 off 16 for 45 points 
Nice morning albeit a bit windy


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2022)

Hungover today. Went for a nine hole knock at Aldenham with my missus and played as badly as you'd expect. Made one birdie and one par but two doubles and two triples. She didn't play great either so that card went straight in the bin. 😆 I hate the last hole there, don't think I've ever played it well. It's a very narrow dogleg right where two perfectly straight mid-irons will get you there, but can I hit two good irons in a row? Can I balls.


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 9, 2022)

Played Ulverston yesterday. Didn’t play too well but was impressed with the course both in terms of layout and condition. The fairways are great. The green keepers clearly know their stuff.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2022)

Out early this morning, bit chilly but clear blue skies and it warmed up nicely after an hour or so.

Hit the ball pretty well, good first 9 holes for 20 points and 3 over, but the back 9 just fell away for me. Couple of doubles and too many bogeys gave me a gross 81 for 34 points.

At the start of the year I’d have been really happy with an 81, but now it’s not even a counter.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 9, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Out early this morning, bit chilly but clear blue skies and it warmed up nicely after an hour or so.

Hit the ball pretty well, good first 9 holes for 20 points and 3 over, but the back 9 just fell away for me. Couple of doubles and too many bogeys gave me a gross 81 for 34 points.

At the start of the year I’d have been really happy with an 81, but now it’s not even a counter.
		
Click to expand...

What’s been the big change this year, as it’s all falling in place now 👍🏻


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What’s been the big change this year, as it’s all falling in place now 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Nothing too drastic, just played regularly and practised.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 10, 2022)

Away day yesterday with my club!

40+ golfers playing a night tight parkland course - Alexander Park Resort

Lovely track, plenty of trouble even though there's only 3 bunkers on the whole course!

Tough conditions though - high winds!  I had 25 points - so many bogies, just a tight track costing me the shots popping it back in play etc!  

Still - practiced a few "under the wind" shots in preparation for Hayling next week! My standard high launch doesn't help me much in the wind!


----------



## IanM (Oct 10, 2022)

A nice 79 gross playing this morning.  A few forward winter tees on there, but pleased with how I'm playing.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2022)

Just in from handing CVG his backside..
Gross 77 for 37 points, a couple of birdies and , mostly, decent play.
Another small cut to 5.2, the lowest I've been under WHS.
Puts me in the top 5% in the County and the Country but only in the top 7% at the Club


----------



## Crow (Oct 10, 2022)

Played a Pinehurst Pairs competition today, apart from the fact that I played appallingly, I didn't really enjoy the format and doubt I'll give it another go.
Oh yeah, we came second last too.

The only good thing was that it gave me a good excuse to use my Slazenger Pinehurst putter. 
Yesterday I putted well with it but today! I can't remember when I last missed so many short ones.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2022)

Day off to play at Whipsnade Park with my dad and uncle. Had a good front nine of 18 points, despite one blob thanks to a bunker that was like cement (a lot of early morning rain before we arrived I think). Made it to 29 points after 14 holes but sadly a pathetic last four holes when I only managed 1 point on each saw me limp home with 33. 

Now I think about it, we couldn't get any food because their kitchen is closed on Mondays so being starving might have had something to do with the poor finish. I did struggle a bit throughout though, most notably with tugging a few drives left, and hit some awful slices with my irons - first proper round with my new irons, but not sure whether to blame that or just the same old idiot using them. Again probably a bit of low energy meant I was cutting across them. Still had a nice day on a nice course though, greens were excellent there. I still hate the 16th however. Stupid hole. 😆


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Day off to play at Whipsnade Park with my dad and uncle. Had a good front nine of 18 points, despite one blob thanks to a bunker that was like cement (a lot of early morning rain before we arrived I think). Made it to 29 points after 14 holes but sadly a pathetic last four holes when I only managed 1 point on each saw me limp home with 33.

Now I think about it, we couldn't get any food because their kitchen is closed on Mondays so being starving might have had something to do with the poor finish. I did struggle a bit throughout though, most notably with tugging a few drives left, and hit some awful slices with my irons - first proper round with my new irons, but not sure whether to blame that or just the same old idiot using them. Again probably a bit of low energy meant I was cutting across them. Still had a nice day on a nice course though, greens were excellent there. I still hate the 16th however. Stupid hole. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Which irons did you get?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Which irons did you get?
		
Click to expand...

Rogue ST Max.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 11, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			39 points this morning so 2 over par
Played with usual partners ,one who shot 77 off 16 for 45 points
Nice morning albeit a bit windy
		
Click to expand...

Cut from 3.3 to 2.8 off the back of this.
Had a target of 4 this year so really pleased with 3


----------



## Smoj (Oct 11, 2022)

Had a poor round today but this nice picture was worth it at the crack of dawn.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 12, 2022)

Smoj said:



			Had a poor round today but this nice picture was worth it at the crack of dawn.
		
Click to expand...

Where is that?


----------



## Smoj (Oct 12, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Where is that?
		
Click to expand...

Parley in Bournemouth

It's a nice 2 tee 9 hole 68 par, really nice for the average player, shot my all time best 88 there last week.


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2022)

Managed to squeeze in 18 (only booked for 9) and finished with a +2 70 and 41 points 

Only missed 4 greens in regulation but 
Again my putting was 💩. the greens are still recovering from their last tining so that’s my excuse.
Had 8 or 9 putts that just finished short or tailed off at the last second or it could’ve been my first sub par
Round since I was 14.

One more game on Sunday before the wheels fall off at Hayling and I sell my clubs


----------



## Bratty (Oct 12, 2022)

... had a lovely round of golf at Cooden Beach, with @Smiffy, @Golfmmad and @Leftie. Weather was kinder than it has been in the past, but the breeze certainly stiffened on the back nine.
38 points and an 82, 1 under handicap saw me rather happy, even with a 7 on the last with 182 yards left for my 2nd shot.
I managed to birdie the 10th, hitting driver, then 6 iron to the green. Heart was in mouth off the tee though, as the ball stopped about 3 yards short of the end of the water on the right!
Thanks to Smiffy for arranging, and to Leftie and Golfmmad for their excellent company as ever.
Special mention to Golfmmad for 22 points on the back nine. Good golf, mate.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			... had a lovely round of golf at Cooden Beach, with @Smiffy, @Golfmmad and @Leftie. Weather was kinder than it has been in the past, but the breeze certainly stiffened on the back nine.
38 points and an 82, 1 under handicap saw my rather happy, even with a 7 on the last with 182 yards left for my 2nd shot.
I managed to birdie the 10th, hitting driver, then 6 iron to the green. Heart was in mouth off the tee though, as the ball stopped about 3 yards short of the end of the water on the right!
Thanks to Smiffy for arranging, and to Leftie and Golfmmad for their excellent company as ever.
Special mention to Golfmmad for 22 points on the back nine. Good golf, mate.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Simon, really enjoyed the day! 
The company, weather and golf was great as always. Just love playing Cooden! 
Thanks to Smiffy for organising 👍 and Leftie for keeping us all in order!


----------



## Leftie (Oct 13, 2022)

Great day as always. Thanks guys, really enjoyed it.  I don't mind funding your pensions  

Pyecombe hosted by Golfmmad, Cooden hosted by Smiffy, Westerham to be hosted by ?????? (not mentioned), and Sundridge to be hosted by Leftie, but Bratty now wimping out as it could be too difficult for his h/cap - sorry, no holidays left 

It could be a Wednesday in the next 2/3/4/5 weeks, anyone interested?


----------



## Bratty (Oct 13, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Great day as always. Thanks guys, really enjoyed it.  I don't mind funding your pensions 

Pyecombe hosted by Golfmmad, Cooden hosted by Smiffy, Westerham to be hosted by ?????? (not mentioned), and Sundridge to be hosted by Leftie, but Bratty now wimping out as it could be too difficult for his h/cap - sorry, no holidays left 

It could be a Wednesday in the next 2/3/4/5 weeks, anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Westerham to be hosted by me, but next year, as I don't have much leave left, and I want Chris to play it at its best.
Plus, not sure your knees wil cope when it's muddy, old man! 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Westerham to be hosted by me, but next year, as I don't have much leave left, and I want Chris to play it at its best.
Plus, not sure your knees wil cope when it's muddy, old man! 😉
		
Click to expand...

Plus the banger racing season will be finished, so the 18th and 10th fairways will be as good as they're ever going to get...


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 13, 2022)

Another steady round yesterday .
Had 37 points 
Cut again from 2.8 to 2.4
That’s it for this year


----------



## Bratty (Oct 13, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Plus the banger racing season will be finished, so the 18th and 10th fairways will be as good as they're ever going to get...
		
Click to expand...

Well folks, looks like there'll be a space at Westerham next year now.


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Great day as always. Thanks guys, really enjoyed it.  I don't mind funding your pensions 

Pyecombe hosted by Golfmmad, Cooden hosted by Smiffy, Westerham to be hosted by ?????? (not mentioned), and Sundridge to be hosted by Leftie, but Bratty now wimping out as it could be too difficult for his h/cap - sorry, no holidays left 

It could be a Wednesday in the next 2/3/4/5 weeks, anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

If the pouty one cries off, I’d be keen to take his place but I’ll need to get some Botox first


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Westerham to be hosted by me, but next year, as I don't have much leave left, and I want Chris to play it at its best.
Plus, not sure your knees wil cope when it's muddy, old man! 😉
		
Click to expand...

Mate, when you’re short of holiday you go sick!


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 13, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Great day as always. Thanks guys, really enjoyed it.  I don't mind funding your pensions 

Pyecombe hosted by Golfmmad, Cooden hosted by Smiffy, Westerham to be hosted by ?????? (not mentioned), and Sundridge to be hosted by Leftie, but Bratty now wimping out as it could be too difficult for his h/cap - sorry, no holidays left 

It could be a Wednesday in the next 2/3/4/5 weeks, anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Interested? Of course I am, just let us know Roger. 👍


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 13, 2022)

Was our last qualifier of the year last weekend (course work began on Monday to redesign the 9th) and I finished it off in style with a gross 88.  Just one of those days were the swing was slightly off and I kept hitting the big ball before the little ball which you can sometimes get away with in summer but not on soft, wet fairways.

Still, been a brilliant year as I was hoping to get down to 4.4 but have managed to get to 3.7 which is better than I could ever have imagined. The tough part now is all psychological and convincing myself that I can actually play to this handicap. I think the fact I've never shot a level par or better round and I have days like Saturday make me think that I'm playing to a false handicap as in my head guys off of 5 and under just don't have rounds like Saturday and have shot level par at least once in their life.

Might be time to read more Bob Rotella books over the winter.


----------



## Crow (Oct 13, 2022)

Had a decent short game going today 
Apart from a couple of double bogeys I played okay for an 81 gross and 41 points Stableford.

Walter Hagen 1, 3 & 4 woods (made by Wilson)
Wilson Staff DynaPower, Turfrider Sole, 2 to PW, plus Wilson DynaPower SW
Wilson 8813 putter
All in a nice Wilson bag.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 13, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Was our last qualifier of the year last weekend (course work began on Monday to redesign the 9th) and I finished it off in style with a gross 88.  Just one of those days were the swing was slightly off and I kept hitting the big ball before the little ball which you can sometimes get away with in summer but not on soft, wet fairways.

Still, been a brilliant year as I was hoping to get down to 4.4 but have managed to get to 3.7 which is better than I could ever have imagined. The tough part now is all psychological and convincing myself that I can actually play to this handicap. I think the fact I've never shot a level par or better round and I have days like Saturday make me think that I'm playing to a false handicap as in my head guys off of 5 and under just don't have rounds like Saturday and have shot level par at least once in their life.

Might be time to read more Bob Rotella books over the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Finished up on 17.0. Was 19.2 at the start of the season, so going in the right direction at least.

I was going to say that I do feel my game has improved a lot this year, but had an absolute car crash 24 points this morning, so will park that thought for a while. Not sure what went wrong as have been playing well recently with 37, 37 and 35 points in the last 3 seniors comps. 

Thinking about it, was 5 mins late leaving the house, stupidly took the A19 which was at a standstill for a mile before the roundabout, had to rush round to the par 5 10th, no time for a hit in the net, or a few putts and chips beside the 1st, so was totally cold. Hit a great drive and second to be in the middle of the fairway less than 100 yards out, and proceeded to take 7, that set the tone for the round.

Drove well and hit my hybrids well, irons and short game were shocking.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 13, 2022)

Struggling to score at the moment - riding the bogey train.

Feels like good golf is in there - it wasn't long ago that I had a run of 6 counting scores in a row - my handicap tumbled and now I'm struggling to play anywhere near it!

If I could just sort out my irons, ill be back in a decent place, but that's easier said than done! My swing feels like its in bits! 

Not expecting more than about 25 points from Hayling next week!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Struggling to score at the moment - riding the bogey train.

Feels like good golf is in there - it wasn't long ago that I had a run of 6 counting scores in a row - my handicap tumbled and now I'm struggling to play anywhere near it!

If I could just sort out my irons, ill be back in a decent place, but that's easier said than done! My swing feels like its in bits!

Not expecting more than about 25 points from Hayling next week!
		
Click to expand...

I guess you've gone a similar way to me lately. Personally I find that now I've got to the level I'm at, I sorely miss having shots on some of the par 3s (which are typically the first ones you lose shots on) - seeing as I can't hit the flipping green. I'd much rather lose a shot on a simple par 4 but it doesn't seem to go that way. And even if I hit the green they are tough ones and I don't have the three-putt safety blanket.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I guess you've gone a similar way to me lately. Personally I find that now I've got to the level I'm at, I sorely miss having shots on some of the par 3s (which are typically the first ones you lose shots on) - seeing as I can't hit the flipping green. I'd much rather lose a shot on a simple par 4 but it doesn't seem to go that way. And even if I hit the green they are tough ones and I don't have the three-putt safety blanket.
		
Click to expand...

This in abundance!

From 16-12 every hole I lose a shot on is a par 3. 

So pretty much 4 points per round I miss out on there   Its a mental barrier I know, but its not an easy one.


In other news - G1Z1 is now off single digits!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			This in abundance!

From 16-12 every hole I lose a shot on is a par 3.

So pretty much 4 points per round I miss out on there   Its a mental barrier I know, but its not an easy one.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's funny how things change. I remember I used to like par 3s, because they were shorter I guess. Take away my shot and suddenly I don't like par 3s anymore. 😆 




			In other news - G1Z1 is now off single digits!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, you know what they say, the 33rd teaching pro is the charm.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, it's funny how things change. I remember I used to like par 3s, because they were shorter I guess. *Take away my shot and suddenly I don't like par 3s anymore*. 😆


Haha, you know what they say, the 33rd teaching pro is the charm.
		
Click to expand...

Big time!

I'm just not that good, need to go back up again! 15 was nice


----------



## Lump (Oct 13, 2022)

Out in Cyprus enjoying the warmth.
Played Elea today.
Epic front 9. Out in 30!! (-6 gross) was a lip out from shooting a 29 front. 🤬
Back 9 is a harder challenge, hacked it round in 71 in the end (-1 gross)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2022)

Played a 2 from 3 AM-AM today off front tees.  Pretty standard fare from me.  2 over gross front 9, then usual struggle over back 9 dropping 6 to par.  So in total 8 over gross which is pretty much to my CH off front tees. 

But again as usual, I was hugely frustrated with my inability to get an even vaguely decent strike with 7, 6 and 5 irons.  7 perhaps produces passable outcomes, 6 and 5 are just embarrassingly rank.  Ah well.


----------



## Smoj (Oct 13, 2022)

Went out on my own today and it was lovely. last time I played this course (Christchurch Golf Club) I crumbled and shot my worst ever round 120.. decided to go out on my own today and slay the dragon and went around in 93 (one more than my best at the course)

also had a near hole in one, which would of been typical playing on my own and getting a hole in 1. 

but feel good, and back out playing there again on tuesday to try and better today.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2022)

Medal day today but my PP couldn't make it.
All the rest of the slots had 3 balls ( no 4 balls before 2.30 on comp days) so nowhere to go. Luckily 1st out.
So I went solo playing it as a medal
Nett 72 (+1) would have me just out of the prizes but I did get a 2.....
No doubles which is always pleasing..


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2022)

Played 27 holes today .
It was like a summer day.
Played very well ,our course looks stunning and has recovered from the hot weather really good.
Had my flu jab after golf and feel a bit crap now


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 13, 2022)

Lump said:



			Out in Cyprus enjoying the warmth.
Played Elea today.
Epic front 9. Out in 30!! (-6 gross) was a lip out from shooting a 29 front. 🤬
Back 9 is a harder challenge, hacked it round in 71 in the end (-1 gross
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, I would be gutted.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 15, 2022)

Played in a senior open at Trump International and is as good as I remember it the first time I played there, a brilliant course the best I’ve played, lucky with the weather a really good day. Lost a few drives in the dunes, took 3 to get out of a bunker and finished on 29 points, 43 points won and the two guys on 40 points must have thought they had a chance. 

They played us off the green tees so it made it shorter, only downside was no tea/coffee bacon roll on arrival.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 15, 2022)

Thinking back about the day now it’s was socially the worst open I’ve played only 2 other players in the clubhouse, it’s the only open I’ve played where everyone didn’t gather  for a meal and prize giving afterwards, the clubhouse isn’t that good for such a prestigious course. 

But saying that it doesn’t detract from the experience of playing a wonderful golf course.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 15, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Great day as always. Thanks guys, really enjoyed it.  I don't mind funding your pensions 

Pyecombe hosted by Golfmmad, Cooden hosted by Smiffy, Westerham to be hosted by ?????? (not mentioned), and Sundridge to be hosted by Leftie, but Bratty now wimping out as it could be too difficult for his h/cap - sorry, no holidays left 

It could be a Wednesday in the next 2/3/4/5 weeks, anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly interested - but being a bit thick here - not sure what one is interested in. Sundridge? If so, fancied playing there  as its sort of just round the corner. Possibly can't reciprocate though - Dulwich likely to develop its usual winter mud before too long and am likely to have moved north before it comes good again next spring. Bear me in mind if a space needs filling?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 15, 2022)

Had a friendly one off the yellows. Front nine was a proper mixed bag! Points wise it started 3,1,1,3 and then 4,0,0,4 which was a birdie at the 5th and 8th sandwiching a double and a triple. Ended up 18 points for the first half. Back nine was way more consistent, 21 points with nothing worse than 2-pointer, and including a third birdie of the day. 78 gross for 39 points in the end. Very happy with that.

Still had the occasional left pull with the driver which has been troubling me lately. Irons were struck well on the front nine and badly on the back nine for some reason, but chipping and putting was mostly good throughout hence the good score in the end.

Didn't win though as my bandit mate shot 91 off 29 for 42 points! At least he was putting a card in. 😂


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

Played North Downs off the back tees... 5,800, par 69. Shot a 77 / 38 points, 2 under handicap (off 10 there, as it's 117).
It's a really quirky course, and some rather short par 4s (e.g. 269, 275) but not that easy. Greens were really damp and hadn't been cut recently, but looked lovely. But also slooooow. Left almost every putt short, as I just couldn't convince myself to hit them hard enough!
It's worth a visit if you can get a deal on the green fee for sure.


----------



## Pants (Oct 15, 2022)

Good shooting around there.  Always thought it strange that the 5th is a par 5 at 457 yds, slightly downhill and usually wind assisted while the 6th is a par 4, 458 yds, slightly up hill towards the green and usually wind against.

1st hole is a slicer's nightmare


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

Pants said:



			Good shooting around there.  Always thought it strange that the 5th is a par 5 at 457 yds, slightly downhill and usually wind assisted while the 6th is a par 4, 458 yds, slightly up hill towards the green and usually wind against.

1st hole is a slicer's nightmare 

Click to expand...

Cheers. You're not alone: the four of us all said the same thing! On the 6th, I hit the driver well and still had 235 yards to reach the green (managed to put a 3 wood pin high to the right of the green). Into wind.
The trick with the first was to hit 4 iron flush down the middle to leave 58 yards to the pin, rather than carve my driver on to the road and into the parked cars!!


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 15, 2022)

Stroke play today.  Great start followed by some 3 put antics here and there meaning after 7 the challenge was to break 80 which I did with a 79 net 74.  Driving has always been a strong point having not got in trouble once today. Another plus point was 2 bunkers both times up and down.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 16, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Thinking back about the day now it’s was socially the worst open I’ve played only 2 other players in the clubhouse, it’s the only open I’ve played where everyone didn’t gather  for a meal and prize giving afterwards, the clubhouse isn’t that good for such a prestigious course.

But saying that it doesn’t detract from the experience of playing a wonderful golf course.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with your comments.
This is the fourth or fifth time I have played here and it has certainly lost the prestige "Trump" magic. On entering the clubhouse within a few feet of the door there is the first of the sales racks selling branded merchandise at over inflated prices, and you have to navigate your way round others to the back of the pro shop to get to the desk to register. Once registered you were pretty much told that you had to download the app to enter your scores and this in itself does not encourage you to return to the clubhouse after the round to return a score. Outside, on the warm up area, there were range balls provided, but they were tatty, well used balls which hadn't been washed so did not give the appearance of quality. The clock adjoining the range was also at the wrong time which again gave the appearance of neglect. I must however say the course was in fantastic condition as usual but I had forgotten how tough the greens were with some looking like there was an elephant buried under them with the undulations. There is also a lot of walking from the greens to the next tees, so although we played off the green tees at 5,845 yards, we probably walked almost twice that. 

Regarding a meal and prizegiving afterwards, I have never come across this in an open. Those who teed off first would have been waiting over four or five hours before the final scores were posted so it would be a long day for them. Also I think many of those playing will have come from far and wide so would be wanting to hit the road soon after their round, I know those I played with travelled over 180 miles.

In all fairness, it was a great day on a fantastic course, but like you say the experience could have been better if more thought had been given to the overall package such as coffee and bacon rolls on arrival which they have done in the past. In fact the first Seniors Open they held, you had a practice round the day before the competition with coffee and roll, and the following day the same, and if memory serves me right the cost was £80, but that was 2014!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 16, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Cheers. You're not alone: the four of us all said the same thing! On the 6th, I hit the driver well and still had 235 yards to reach the green (managed to put a 3 wood pin high to the right of the green). Into wind.
The trick with the first was to hit 4 iron flush down the middle to leave 58 yards to the pin, rather than carve my driver on to the road and into the parked cars!!
		
Click to expand...

And a 0.6 cut to put me to 9.4. Handicap finally heading in the right direction!


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 16, 2022)

CliveW said:



			I totally agree with your comments.
This is the fourth or fifth time I have played here and it has certainly lost the prestige "Trump" magic. On entering the clubhouse within a few feet of the door there is the first of the sales racks selling branded merchandise at over inflated prices, and you have to navigate your way round others to the back of the pro shop to get to the desk to register. Once registered you were pretty much told that you had to download the app to enter your scores and this in itself does not encourage you to return to the clubhouse after the round to return a score. Outside, on the warm up area, there were range balls provided, but they were tatty, well used balls which hadn't been washed so did not give the appearance of quality. The clock adjoining the range was also at the wrong time which again gave the appearance of neglect. I must however say the course was in fantastic condition as usual but I had forgotten how tough the greens were with some looking like there was an elephant buried under them with the undulations. There is also a lot of walking from the greens to the next tees, so although we played off the green tees at 5,845 yards, we probably walked almost twice that. 

Regarding a meal and prizegiving afterwards, I have never come across this in an open. Those who teed off first would have been waiting over four or five hours before the final scores were posted so it would be a long day for them. Also I think many of those playing will have come from far and wide so would be wanting to hit the road soon after their round, I know those I played with travelled over 180 miles.

In all fairness, it was a great day on a fantastic course, but like you say the experience could have been better if more thought had been given to the overall package such as coffee and bacon rolls on arrival which they have done in the past. In fact the first Seniors Open they held, you had a practice round the day before the competition with coffee and roll, and the following day the same, and if memory serves me right the cost was £80, but that was 2014!
		
Click to expand...

That’s a fair summary of the day and I think we agree they could do a lot more to make the day better. 

I’ve played many opens in England and returned to a few 3/4 times getting to know some of the members and always getting a friendly welcome back, it’s what I enjoy about playing in opens  , it’s something that Trump International won’t match and are the poorer for it. 

But I would return just to play on a great course. 

How did your golf go on the day?


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2022)

Bratty said:



			And a 0.6 cut to put me to 9.4. Handicap finally heading in the right direction!
		
Click to expand...

Well played sir!


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2022)

Teed off at 7.35 and it was lovely out.

Played ok for 40 points.

Joined up with 2 other members on the back 9 and I’m playing with them next Saturday in my first ever club comp!


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 16, 2022)

6 over gross today, with 2 drops, so could and should have been better.

Had a lesson on Friday and was striking the irons so much better. Hopefully it continues for the next 2 days


----------



## Bratty (Oct 16, 2022)

Dando said:



			Teed off at 7.35 and it was lovely out.

Played ok for 40 points.

Joined up with 2 other members on the back 9 and I’m playing with them next Saturday in my first ever club comp!
		
Click to expand...

And returning the compliment, sir! 40 points at Pedham is no slouch!


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2022)

Bratty said:



			And returning the compliment, sir! 40 points at Pedham is no slouch!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 16, 2022)

87 with 5 three putts, and two other holes with triple bogeys. 

That sub 80 round is in there somewhere!


----------



## CliveW (Oct 16, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			How did your golf go on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Very poorly unfortunately. I arrived with great expectations having played well at Lundin Links on Thursday and Rosemount the day before but I didn't start well so was playing catch up from the outset. I found judging distances difficult as both bunkers and greens always appeared further away than they actually were, which is part of the design of the course. I also thought the greens were a tad slow compared with what I had played on at Lundin  the day before and found it hard to adjust. By the turn my head was down and I was tired from the early start to get there so wasn't really concentrating. That coupled with a terrible push/slice and three lost balls wasn't good. All excuses I know, but it ended with a miserable score of 24 points on the day which is easily my worst round of the year! I would have been delighted with a score like yours on the day. Well done.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 16, 2022)

Got out this afternoon with a pal - shot an 80 gross that included a 9(!!) For 37 points. Knocks a 76 off though so should see a 0.4 increase in handicap by my calcs.

Other than the 9 it was a pretty solid round by my standards, irons behaved and I didnt have the low hooky shots that have plagued me all season. Burned a few edges with the putter but didn't really hole anything of note.

Knee is in absolute agony now though and has been sore after golf for a lot of the summer. Will have to try and get in with the physio and see what could be causing it.


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Oct 16, 2022)

Played Milford for the first time today as a last-minute decision to get out. 

Probably a really nice track when in peak condition but the fairways and a couple of greens were suffering after the year we've had. Not even going to mention the task of trying to find a flat area on the tee boxes..!

Shot 92 (would have been 36 points playing off a guesstimated 23) but there were some silly quads in there that I really need to get rid of. Nice to get out though, beats staying sat on the sofa.

Par on the last as well, which given the intimidating tee shot for someone of my ability I was very happy with!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 16, 2022)

Yet again a frustrating knock today in October Sunday Medal.  2 over gross front 9 (couple under handicap) but 9 over gross back 9.  Darn.  But again, picking the low hanging fruit from my back 9 today can see a couple or three under handicap coming.  Maybe I’m keeping it for Tuesday. Maybe…🤔


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2022)

idiotdogbrain said:



			Played Milford for the first time today as a last-minute decision to get out.
Par on the last as well, which given the intimidating tee shot for someone of my ability I was very happy with!
		
Click to expand...

Did you take the long route or the short one?
Oh, and how much did they charge you, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Oct 16, 2022)

Slime said:



			Did you take the long route or the short one?
Oh, and how much did they charge you, if you don't mind me asking.
		
Click to expand...

Took the gap on the right - longer carry over the water but shortest to the hole - if I really gun a driver it tends to be a big power fade so I ended up in the first cut to the right of the fairway.

Think it was a discounted green fee, £22 IIRC.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Oct 16, 2022)

Today I played... Woking Golf Club, for the first time.

£42 guest rate... Bargain of the century... What a lovely golf course and charming place. Some of the best green complexes I have played, in immaculate condition - not overly narrow or long, but challenges your game and you don't want to end up short sided on those greens 

I'm adding that one to the list of clubs I would join if I was magically incredibly rich...

Pic spam:


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Oct 16, 2022)

Final pic


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 17, 2022)

Played yesterday in a Stableford 
17 points on the front
3 under gross on the back 9 for 21 points 
cut from 2.4 to 2.0
Thought my season was over but the fine weather is continuing.


----------



## ncw8 (Oct 17, 2022)

Played at the weekend after a couple of weeks off. Didn't expect a lot as not been playing well for a while. 

Not broken 80 this year (par 72) and gone from 7.1 to 10.2 HI so that paints a picture of my golf for the year. 

Shot a 75 on Saturday. Three bogeys, two birdies and a double on 16. Found the fairway bunker and thinking as I'm going along well I can hit the green from it, only to hit the lip and roll back in. Heartbreak but birdied 18 to bounce back from that!


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Teed off at 7.35 and it was lovely out.

Played ok for 40 points.

Joined up with 2 other members on the back 9 and I’m playing with them next Saturday in my first ever club comp!
		
Click to expand...

Played OK for 40 points!! 
You'd better be more positive if you're going to join Smiffy, Leftie and myself, ( that's if Bratty can't make it) at Sundridge Park. 
40 points is good golf at any course! Played OK, really! 😂😂🤣


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2022)

Seem to be going through a patch of Good Round, Bad Round, Good Round etc.....
Today was a bad round 
Only positive to take into tomorrow


----------



## BrianM (Oct 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Seem to be going through a patch of Good Round, Bad Round, Good Round etc.....
Today was a bad round
Only positive to take into tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Your name might just be on that trophy 👍🏻


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 17, 2022)

As unable to go to HFH day managed to get a game at Ladbrook Park in tee tours event ,only went and shot a level par round 🤦


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2022)

Played Hankley Common today with @evemccc in perfect weather.    

I'd forgotten just how good Hankley is.  Wonderful place to play golf.

Played nicely too, which means I'll chop it round Hayling tomorrow!


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm not at H4H, but for those that are, I just wanted to wish you all a great and safe day.
Play well and laugh often.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			Played Hankley Common today with @evemccc in perfect weather.   

I'd forgotten just how good Hankley is.  Wonderful place to play golf.

Played nicely too, which means I'll chop it round Hayling tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Throughly agree 👍🏻😁

Put your bets on me tomorrow folks, as I played pretty badly today 🤪


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 18, 2022)

After a nightmare 98 shots last time, I had zero expectations yesterday. Weather wasn't great, wind got up around halfway, and was 30-40 mph for the last 5 or 6 holes.

Despite all that, I managed to go round in 85, 13 shots better than last week. It is indeed a funny old game.

To be fair, there were a couple of mitigating factors. I got there early enough to have a proper warm up beforehand. Also, after stumbling across a Danny Maude video, I made a little tweak to my swing that had me hitting my irons miles better than I have been recently.

Off to South Shields today, lets hope the tweak continues to work there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			After a nightmare 98 shots last time, I had zero expectations yesterday. Weather wasn't great, wind got up around halfway, and was 30-40 mph for the last 5 or 6 holes.

Despite all that, I managed to go round in 85, 13 shots better than last week. It is indeed a funny old game.

To be fair, there were a couple of mitigating factors. I got there early enough to have a proper warm up beforehand. Also, after stumbling across a Danny Maude video, I made a little tweak to my swing that had me hitting my irons miles better than I have been recently.

Off to South Shields today, lets hope the tweak continues to work there.
		
Click to expand...

What was the tweak?

Is that a winter open at Shields? Should be a cracker. No wind, clear day, brilliant drainage. Enjoy.


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 18, 2022)

Played on Saturday with @Lord Tyrion and my poor form continued. Drove the ball ok after the first one, was in play the whole way round after it but was a bit all over the face and got away with a few. Hit my irons terribly again, I've got the chunks which isn't great on wet ground. Started terrible by firing my first ball of the day OB which is totally my fault since I didn't have any warm up at all. Just got to the tee, put a ball down, 2 practice swings then fired it OB. Also managed to make bogies from 66 and 121 yards in the fairway and made a double from 154 yards in the fairway all due to terrible iron shots. Think I ended up with 31 points from our much shortened course.

@Lord Tyrion hit his new PXG driver great, think he hit all but 1 fairway with it.


----------



## Crow (Oct 18, 2022)

Seniors match today at Staverton Park, a glorious October day with full sunshine and polo shirt temperatures, I played the first half dozen holes well and we were 1 up after 6 but then my game just evaporated. I couldn't get a ball off the tee and among the fats and tops with the irons I was shanking it for England.

Luckily my partner came good just as I went off the boil and we managed to get a half., although we lost the match 4.5 to 3.5, can't help but feel that If I'd been able to contribute something worthwhile on the back 9 we'd have won out match and halved overall.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What was the tweak?

Is that a winter open at Shields? Should be a cracker. No wind, clear day, brilliant drainage. Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...


The tweak is what he is talking about at 10.52 on this video  




it's the angle the right arm is at, I'm forcing myself to hold my right elbow into my body, it's working wonders for me. struck my irons lovely again today.

It was our Seniors Away Day today. Driver and hybrids didn't perform as well as normal, 3 balls lost, 1 from a bad tee shot,  1 from a wild hybrid shot, and 1 down the middle of the fairway on a par 5, never to be seen again. Greens very fast and tricky compared to ours, so putting was a struggle. Ended up with 30 points which was ok in the circumstances. Weather was lovely and the course was in great nick.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 18, 2022)

played a few "turkey shoots" recently, continueing to hit the ball really well but getting demoralised (yet again) on the greens, really struggling with pace, the last couple of rounds the greens have been really slow and I have struggled to get the ball to the hole, then today greens were fast and i was racing the ball past the hole. I hit a lot of greens but had four 3 putts and a four putt, every time overhitting the first putt.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2022)

H4H day at Hayling. Weather was outrageously good for a links course in October. My golf was outrageously bad however. Had about a 15 minute walk trying to find the 7th tee where I was starting on, then promptly blobbed that one (I think I actually forgot it was a par 5 and picked up after 6 as well, classic). Two more silly blobs on the 12th and 18th. At least I got more pars than blobs, with four of them. Finally found some consistency on the last six-ish holes and scraped 28 points, but it was pretty poor all round. I hit a few fairways but was only getting about 200 yards with a changeable breeze and zero roll on the soft ground. Struck the ball pretty poorly with all clubs. Knifed irons and fatted pitches. Couple of decent putts here and there.

Great company from @evemccc (Rob) and @Patster1969 - Rob had a good round but a costly blob left him on 35 points. Pat was like prime Seve whenever he was in a bunker or a gorse bush, left it within about 3 feet every time. 😂 He also beat me with a decent round of 31.

Gutted to have played so cack - I really don't think links is for me, but had a lovely day, great food, and excellent company. I think playing at a nice easy, short course gives me a false perception that I'm actually not bad at golf, then I go somewhere proper and get found out.😂


----------



## evemccc (Oct 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			H4H day at Hayling. Weather was outrageously good for a links course in October. My golf was outrageously bad however. Had about a 15 minute walk trying to find the 7th tee where I was starting on, then promptly blobbed that one (I think I actually forgot it was a par 5 and picked up after 6 as well, classic). Two more silly blobs on the 12th and 18th. At least I got more pars than blobs, with four of them. Finally found some consistency on the last six-ish holes and scraped 28 points, but it was pretty poor all round. I hit a few fairways but was only getting about 200 yards with a changeable breeze and zero roll on the soft ground. Struck the ball pretty poorly with all clubs. Knifed irons and fatted pitches. Couple of decent putts here and there.

Great company from @evemccc (Rob) and @Patster1969 - Rob had a good round but a costly blob left him on 35 points. Pat was like prime Seve whenever he was in a bunker or a gorse bush, left it within about 3 feet every time. 😂 He also beat me with a decent round of 31.

Gutted to have played so cack - I really don't think links is for me, but had a lovely day, great food, and excellent company. I think playing at a nice easy, short course gives me a false perception that I'm actually not bad at golf, then I go somewhere proper and get found out.😂
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be so hard on yourself — it’s golf — one day ‘crap’ the next is ‘good’…honestly I didn’t even keep score in my round on Monday after starting Double, Double, Triple, Snowman…I genuinely would not have got more than 23/24 points. I still loved it, and you’ll be back for more at the weekend and will play well 👍🏻😁


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 18, 2022)

Had a free day today and the sun was out so took myself to the course.  Place was rammed. 

Was on my own and had planned on maybe playing 11 or so.  Got through 4 groups and was clear to the finish from the 12th so played all 18. 

Had the driver on a string. Holed very little. Chipped ok but missed all up and downs frustratingly. 

Preferred lies makes it easier but struck the ball well. 4 over with no birdies. I certainly take it. 

Thursday night range sessions really helping this time of year.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 20, 2022)

A day of experimentation yesterday.

1. Dialled down the driver from 10.5 to 9 degrees in an attempt to lose some height and gain a bit of distance. Results mixed - hit quite a few good ones, a couple of really bad ones and didn't see a great reduction in height. To be continued.

2. Persevered with the swing change I made earlier in the week. Seeing really good results with my irons, over the moon about this.

3. Made a conscious decision to use my 22 degree 4 hybrid as much as possible. Despite hitting my 19 and 26 degree hybrids well, I've had a mental block with this club, never seemed to work and has been in the bag but never used for months now. Had a good hit with it on the practice ground beforehand, and then used it 7 or 8 times, went well for me, so hopefully that's sorted. (Probably didn't help that the 3 hybrids are all different makes.)

All in all, a very productive day. Shot 84 (38 points) despite an 8 and a 7 which both resulted from the 2 awful drives.


Unfortunately today's game is off due to the weather, and I'm away for a few days after that so no golf till Tuesday.


----------



## Hacky (Oct 21, 2022)

Played Mid Sussex today and rather chuffed to have broken 100 (and beat my son, who plays 4.4, with 38 points to his 36 in the process). Course was in excellent condition, just a shame the greens have recently been tined and overseeded which caused a few wayward bobbles.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 21, 2022)

Final of my work place Matchplay knockout competition, giving 10 shots. We both started very scrappy but I had a good run in the middle and was 4 up after 11. My opponent then won the next 4 to be all square after 15. I then battled to win the next two and take the match and the trophy 2&1.


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2022)

Played Farnham with Swinger, Frankie and PNWokingham. Managed to avoid most of the rain, and course was good, especially the greens.

Very disappointed not to give Frankie and Slasher a dog licence, but the dream team had to be content with a 7 and 5.

Actually managed to play well with Steve for once, and after a 7,7 start, shot a decent 80 gross. Last 14 holes in one over par was not bad. Previous local knowledge must have helped.

Slasher loved the bunkers, as he seemed to be in everyone on the course. Think his arms were aching from all the raking.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 22, 2022)

richart said:



			Played Farnham with Swinger, Frankie and PNWokingham. Managed to avoid most of the rain, and course was good, especially the greens.

Very disappointed not to give Frankie and Slasher a dog licence, but the dream team had to be content with a 7 and 5.

Actually managed to play well with Steve for once, and after a 7,7 start, shot a decent 80 gross. Last 14 holes in one over par was not bad. Previous local knowledge must have helped.

Slasher loved the bunkers, as he seemed to be in everyone on the course. Think his arms were aching from all the raking.

Click to expand...

Did he have some Hamlets with him? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 22, 2022)

Yesterday and Thursday i played at St Pierre in a society meet. Thursday Mathern and Yesterday the old. The greens were sloooooow both days. Played OK but didn’t win anything. What did surprise me were the amount of chestnuts below the trees. They must have been about 2 inch deep in places and a nightmare to find your ball in. Even worse was if the wind blew and you were below the canopy they rained down on you. 🪖


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2022)

First ever proper comp at my club and came in with 39 points but should’ve been more as I missed 6 or 7 easy putts and had 3 duffed chips.

Teed off first and the weather was lovely


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 22, 2022)

Another strange round in today’s strokeplay. 1 over gross after 9, 5 over gross after 10. Quadruple bogey 😂 A double bogey later and finished with gross 77. So most of what I’m doing is excellent with 15 holes parred. Still missing too many good birdie chances.


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2022)

Great day playing hickory foursomes at Delamere Forest, course was in great condition and I doubt we'll get a better day's weather in what's left of the year.

Won our match and won overall.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 23, 2022)

I won the monthly medal yesterday and the monthly stableford a couple of weeks ago. Is it possible to be a bandit off 3? 🤔 😁


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 23, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I won the monthly medal yesterday and the monthly stableford a couple of weeks ago. Is it possible to be a bandit off 3? 🤔 😁
		
Click to expand...

It would appear so. 🤣 Well played.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I won the monthly medal yesterday and the monthly stableford a couple of weeks ago. Is it possible to be a bandit off 3? 🤔 😁
		
Click to expand...

Surely anyone who wins anything is a Bandit...


----------



## Pants (Oct 23, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I won the monthly medal yesterday and the monthly stableford a couple of weeks ago. Is it possible to be a bandit off 3? 🤔 😁
		
Click to expand...

And many low h/cappers complain that they can't win under WHS ...

You _must_ be a bandit 

Well played though sir.


----------



## IainP (Oct 23, 2022)

Alarm went off this morning  - rain bouncing off windows. Stuff in car, raining. Drive to course, the final 10 mins were double speed wipers 🥴 . If it hadn't been a delayed knockout semi, wouldn't have bothered. Forecasts did suggest it ought to stop about 1.5 hours in. Thankfully there were close, brolly away on 8th. Plenty of poor golf on display, 2 down after 9, but hit some good irons coming in and managed to close it out before the last shot hole, 17 (was giving 8). Phew.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2022)

Alarm went off this morning, it's chucking it down. Deciding to go and play anyway or the missus would make me do housework all day otherwise. Mate was still up for playing as well. Teed off in gentle rain for the first three holes, then it was downpour time. There was not another soul on the course so we literally just stood under our brollies for half an hour by the 4th tee seeing if the monsoon would calm down. 😆  Eventually just got bored of waiting and cracked on with it, tipping it down for the rest of the front nine - we still played pretty decent though, I was mainly making bogeys. 

Halfway down the 9th the rain had gone and the sun was out, just like that. Brolly taken down, jacket put away, it was lovely and warm. Continued playing decent with bogeys and pars. In the end I only made one double all day and that was on the very first hole. Shot 81 for 36 points. My mate played even better with 78 for 40 points. There were a few generous gimmes in that during the early holes where puddles were sat on the green. But I'm pleased for him as he's not had many good rounds this year. Something about playing in torrential rain that makes you stop caring about the outcome, which I think is the ideal mindset. If it wasn't for the half hour standing still that we did, we'd have been round in 2.5 hours - never lost a ball between us nor even had to search for one.


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Oct 23, 2022)

Got a last-minute WhatsApp from a colleague yesterday so joined him for 18 at Hurtmore. Was hitting driver better than I have in a while, shame the same can't be said about my irons, chipping or putting.. 🤦‍♂️ 🤣 Managed to blag enough pars for an 88 which I was very happy with, and the course played far better than expected given the rain during the week.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Oct 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Deciding to go and play anyway or the missus would make me do housework all day otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

The mind boggles that you made enough mess to spend all day doing housework when theres just the 2 of you. I dread to think how long its going to take you when you've got a toddler running around!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			The mind boggles that you made enough mess to spend all day doing housework when theres just the 2 of you. I dread to think how long its going to take you when you've got a toddler running around!
		
Click to expand...

By housework I meant a lot more than just tidying. We need to strip out and redecorate the second bedroom. I absolutely despise DIY though and can only do it under immense time pressure.


----------



## richart (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I won the monthly medal yesterday and the monthly stableford a couple of weeks ago. Is it possible to be a bandit off 3? 🤔 😁
		
Click to expand...

Seniors division ?


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2022)

@Voyager EMH and another member from his club visited my place this afternoon, all playing vintage/classic clubs, my set comprised:
Sparkbrook Cypress Point polymer 1, 3 & 4 woods, circa late 1960s
George Nicoll Henry Cotton 2 to 10 irons, 1957
Slazenger Gary Player SW, 1961
Donaldson Pinfinder putter, 1930s

We gave ourselves a target of 75 points from best two Stableford on each hole.
It sounded a fairly simple target but although I play old stuff all the time, Voyager switches between new and old and the other member from his club has played maybe half a dozen vintage rounds.

We started well and were on 11 points after two holes but then gradually slipped behind to the point where the target was looking more of a mountain, however, a grandstand finish on the last 4 holes, 6, 6, 6 and 56 points saw us home with (I think) 76 points.

A very enjoyable round from every angle.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2022)

Went to the driving range after work. Just had 50 balls and decided to experiment with a couple of things that were pointed out to me on my swing video thread the other week.

1. Standing more upright.

Yeah, no chance. Tried it and can't even get the ball off the ground - all shanks, tops and duffs. It was like I'd literally never played before. Sacked that idea off straight away.

2. Adding wrist hinge at the top of the backswing.

Started with 8 iron. Surprised how well it went to be honest. I was hitting it pretty long with no obvious downside. I thought maybe I'd start slicing it while I got used to hinging my wrist more, but no, the grouping was pretty good. Maybe even better than usual if anything. I even felt that the wrist hinge may have encouraged a better more downward strike as well. 

Moved onto the 6 iron next. Still striking it fairly well, but the flight was incredibly low for some reason. The very first one for example was a bullet - 172 yards total distance but height was only 15 yards (TopTracer stats). A couple went 166-167 yards with only 11 yards height! That seems really low to me? It was like I was hitting stingers accidentally. 

Then went to hybrid - results were more mediocre here. Still not going any further than the new 6 iron, but the height is more like 17-18 yards, plus they faded more. 

Lastly I hit the 46 wedge. Only got three shots in before it was too dark and TopTracer stopped working (according to the guy who works there 😆) but it was going as much as 10 yards longer than the last two occasions I went to this range. I hit draws with all 3 of them though (not on purpose) - I have noticed that my irons seems to fade and my wedges seem to draw, probably a crossover point where I stop leaving the face open with the shorter clubs and my flat swing takes over.

I'll try and take the wrist hinge into this weekend and see how I do. It's a 4-person team scramble on Sunday so perfect opportunity to try something different.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 26, 2022)

Crow said:



@Voyager EMH and another member from his club visited my place this afternoon, all playing vintage/classic clubs, my set comprised:
Sparkbrook Cypress Point polymer 1, 3 & 4 woods, circa late 1960s
George Nicoll Henry Cotton 2 to 10 irons, 1957
Slazenger Gary Player SW, 1961
Donaldson Pinfinder putter, 1930s

We gave ourselves a target of 75 points from best two Stableford on each hole.
It sounded a fairly simple target but although I play old stuff all the time, Voyager switches between new and old and the other member from his club has played maybe half a dozen vintage rounds.

We started well and were on 11 points after two holes but then gradually slipped behind to the point where the target was looking more of a mountain, however, a grandstand finish on the last 4 holes, 6, 6, 6 and 56 points saw us home with (I think) 76 points.

A very enjoyable round from every angle.

View attachment 44945
View attachment 44944

Click to expand...

Very enjoyable round at @Crow's course yesterday. Best 2-from-3 stableford total was 77 points (I kept score!) and last 4 holes went 6, 6, 6, 5.
One birdie each from the three of us - which always seems far more thrilling with the old clubs.

I played 1959 Slazenger Bobby Locke ADL woods and irons and a Slazenger Bobby Locke "Personal" putter.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2022)

A tad breezy on the chalk today....gusts around 25/30 made life ....interesting shall we say.
I was hitting the ball well at my shaft fitting yesterday and it continued today.
A nice birdie on the 3rd, a couple of bogeys and the rest pars to turn at +1 (20 points)
Back 9 was virtually identical bar the birdie to finish 3 over (40 points)
Index looks like it's dropping to 5.0, once again my lowest under WHS 
A nett par round or 36 points in my next 3 rounds will see me to my lowest ever handicap......
Having a decent Autumn


----------



## AAC (Oct 26, 2022)

I think I need to take some credit for this, your brilliant run of form came straight after playing golf with me


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2022)

AAC said:



			I think I need to take some credit for this, your brilliant run of form came straight after playing golf with me 

Click to expand...

You taught me everything Fragger's forgotten...


----------



## AAC (Oct 26, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Very enjoyable round at @Crow's course yesterday. Best 2-from-3 stableford total was 77 points (I kept score!) and last 4 holes went 6, 6, 6, 5.
One birdie each from the three of us - which always seems far more thrilling with the old clubs.

I played 1959 Slazenger Bobby Locke ADL woods and irons and a Slazenger Bobby Locke "Personal" putter.

View attachment 44946


View attachment 44947


View attachment 44948

Click to expand...

How good is it too see a 2 & 4 wood ?


----------



## AAC (Oct 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			You taught me everything Fragger's forgotten...

Click to expand...

anyway well played Ian, great scoring.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 26, 2022)

AAC said:



			How good is it too see a 2 & 4 wood ?
		
Click to expand...

See them?

Hell man, I play 'em.


----------



## AAC (Oct 26, 2022)

I have a set of Northwestern Ltd blades and persimmon woods in my office, I must dust them off some time and come up and have a round with you and Crow.


----------



## Crow (Oct 26, 2022)

AAC said:



			I have a set of Northwestern Ltd blades and persimmon woods in my office, I must dust them off some time and come up and have a round with you and Crow.
		
Click to expand...

Make it so!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 26, 2022)

Crow said:



			Make it so!
		
Click to expand...

Just announced: Weekday guest rate reduced to £16 (from £22) for 1st Nov to 31st March at my club.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2022)

Played a warm up match at Cooden today with my new mate George at the club. We've entered the winter pairs knockout and thought we'd get a bit of practice in.
Neither of us played as well as we know we can, but we had a decent match nonetheless.
Hit the turn with me two down, but I parred 10 and 11 to get it back to all square. George then went two up again and it stayed that way until the 17th. I won 17 with a bogey as I was receiving a shot and then won the 18th with a steady par. Course was in lovely condition, but a couple of the greens were really soft.


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2022)

Walked in after 7 as I was playing like a knob.
Went on the range and it was fine 🤷🏻‍♂️
Rather than come home I walked up to the first green and spent 45 mins chipping


----------



## IainP (Oct 27, 2022)

Had an invite for a 'freebie' at Silverstone today. Played stableford from the yellows, some tees seemed forward a bit, greens slow but overall course in decent nick. Struggled off the tee early but generally just about keeping in play and irons were good. Tee play improved, and iron play if anything became sharper through a run of holes until messing up 15, and pulling approach on 18 oob - just to slap me back down  . 38 points though, enjoyed that.


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2022)

Played pedham in the wind.

80 shots and 42 points.

If my knob of a mate was here that would’ve been a nice little cut


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2022)

Ok.. things are getting out of hand now....
76 shots, 37 points and another cut to 4.6...

My lowest ever....

Quick recount...now 4.5..
CVG not too good with the calculations


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ok.. things are getting out of hand now....
76 shots, 37 points and another cut to 4.6...

My lowest ever....

Quick recount...now 4.5..
CVG not too good with the calculations 

Click to expand...


Its all downhill from now Bro, its tough to go much lower, given your age (59) and your knees and ankles
I think you have now reached a plateau, (at a level most would kill to get to), but thats it, over the hill especially as you retire tomorrow

Youll play like Smiffy on Sunday and ill wup your butt you see

#mindgames (maybe they'll work, maybe they won't)


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2022)

Played Ullesthorpe today, my old club up until 18 months ago.
Enjoyed it but happy to say I prefer my new club.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Oct 29, 2022)

73 (+3) for 37 pts this morning in the stableford.

Naturally pleased - However, level par through 12, and finished bogey/bogey, somehow has taken the gloss off what is my 3rd best round of competition golf in my life.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2022)

Last day tomorrow to play the final of the Captains Prize MP knock out, my oppo had given me till the last day to allow me to recover from.my hand op to be able to play.

Had a game this morning and struggled to grip the club properly, was also well down on distance. Walked in after 12 holes as itvwas abundantly clear I wouldn't be competitive in any shape or for.
Emailed and conceded to my oppo when i got home.


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 29, 2022)

Match play today. I was 5 down with 6 to play and won the last 6 holes. Amazing finish. Hope tomorrow I start better.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2022)

Went to Wexham Park with the wife - we were booked at Oakland Park but they went to no buggies due to rain and she needs one now (preggers) - thankfully Wexham still allowed us to take one out. They are still rebuilding so it's a short par 65. Bit muddy and the grass was a bit long on the fairways. 

Mixed bag, some good and some very bad. Trying to keep the little bit of wrist hinge I was working on at the range. Strike was pretty decent, however I didn't know which way it was going to go - half of them went left and half went right. Not exactly very playable. Luckily my chipping and putting was pretty good, which made the score look more respectable than it deserved to be. Even got up and down from bunkers twice which is extremely rare for me. 81 for 33 points in the end. Seven pars but three doubles and one miserable treble on a long par 3.

Wife played ok, just a handful of poor holes and she struggled with the mud and grassy lies. Improved as she went along though, 11 points out and 20 in for 31 (off of 45).


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 29, 2022)

NR today after losing a ball up a tree on the 9th. Couldn’t be bothered to walk back and hit another as I was 5 over at the time. Mainly due to a quadruple 8 on the sixth. I then proceeded to play the back nine in 2 under. Highlight being the birdie 2 on 15. Five iron, ball pitched 6 inches behind the flag and finished 2 inches in front of the hole. The wait for a hole in one continues.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2022)

Stableford today and we thought we were going to get the best of the weather.....
Got blown away on the front 9 having started with a birdie the winds ripped up and the rain howled down
It was nasty, really nasty..
7 over on the front 9 for just 13 points..
Started the back,9 with a bogey but a couple of birdies and another bogey to shoot level par and 21 points.
34 barely gets me 10th place but I did have a 2 and.......another cut to 4.3....
Fragger did OK too..a good back 9 saw him to 34 as well and probably 4th in his division 

Divs 1 and 2 both won with 42 points...I'd have had to shoot 1 under gross to match that....but they're genuine players so happy to se them cut😁


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Oct 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Stableford today and we thought we were going to get the best of the weather.....
Got blown away on the front 9 having started with a birdie the winds ripped up and the rain howled down
It was nasty, really nasty..
7 over on the front 9 for just 13 points..
Started the back,9 with a bogey but a couple of birdies and another bogey to shoot level par and 21 points.
34 barely gets me 10th place but I did have a 2 and.......another cut to 4.3....
Fragger did OK too..a good back 9 saw him to 34 as well and probably 4th in his division

Divs 1 and 2 both won with 42 points...I'd have had to shoot 1 under gross to match that....but they're genuine players so happy to se them cut😁
		
Click to expand...

What was the handicap of the Division 1 player with 42 points


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 30, 2022)

Steve Wilkes said:



			What was the handicap of the Division 1 player with 42 points[/QUOTE

playing handicap today 10
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2022)

Greenkeepers Revenge scramble this morning. A lot of fun, with various obstacles on and around the greens, plus a few daft pin positions. My team did ok with a net 59 but the winners came in with 55. We bogeyed our last two holes as well or else we'd have been a little closer to that.

On a personal level, I only hit either excellent shots or bloody awful ones, with basically nothing in between. The good strikes feel so much more solid with the little bit of wrist hinge I'm trying to add, but the bad ones were just woeful - needs bedding in. My short game that was good yesterday completely deserted me today as well. Driving was good, which enabled my big-hitting mate to go for his ones free of pressure and smash it 40 yards past me, so we didn't really use many of my good drives in the end. My best contribution was a beautiful wedge on one of the par 3s that set up our only birdie. On another occasion I hit the flag from around 135 yards, but about halfway up it so really that stopped it flying well past. 😆 

A great fun day though, shame it rained for the first 4 or 5 holes.


----------



## Larry long dog (Oct 31, 2022)

Shot 40 points Saturday (and won the captains last supper) after blobbing the 1st and 3 putting the 2nd so was 1 under gross for next 16 holes. Was thinking why did I bother after the 1st hole. One of my playing partners said come on mate we can make 4 or 5 birdies. Sure enough I made 5 and he made 4! Funny old game.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 1, 2022)

Played yesterday in a senior winters Stableford and scored 36 points 
Cut from 2.0 to 1.9
Played really well having not played since Hayling.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2022)

Started on the back 9 this morning. 
Wind still strong, no rain but the wind  made things tricky - especially on the front 9
If I'm honest, I played out of my skin for the the first o holes.
1 bogey and 2 birdies - including the most difficult hole on the course- set me up for a 1 under par 35 and 22 points..
Needed that buffer as the other 9, in this wind and from that direction is playing 3 or 4 shots harder than normal.
The downwind holes are not made easier and the upwind holes are a trial..
6 bogeys and 3 pars made up the 2nd 9 and I had to work very hard for some of those bogeys....
Finished 5 over for 36 points and minor cut to the index to 4.25 so still 4.3....
Pleasing given the conditions.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2022)

First full 18 holes since my hand opp. Front 9 wasn't too bad, couple of birdies, but we'll down on distance. Back 9 was pretty poor though again managed acouple of birdies but no pars🤣


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 2, 2022)

Played yesterday as I had a bit of free time and a mate joined me.  Arrived and found a bit of a crowd about so we teed off on 10and played the back 9 first. Course is soft so it was target practice if you hit the right club which thankfully I did a fair bit. Was 1 under for the 9 holes then we decided to play a few more. Green getting spiked on 1 so jumped to the par 3 3rd. Binned another birdie to go to 2under. Brilliant. Dropped shots on the next two and lost a ball off the tee on the 16th which brought us back to the clubhouse. A lot to be happy with. 4 birds for the day. 

Bad part was my back went bang later in the evening when I lifted my wee girl to throw leaves over the wall. Complete agony and I'm clearly crocked now for the foreseeable. 

Been here before and no doubt will again. Couple of weeks off the golf wont kill me this time of year.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 4, 2022)

First game of the winter off mats. Hit it well in the main, but 3 awful shanks out of nowhere. Haven't hit one in months, so can only put it down to the mat, hopefully just a case of getting used to it again.

5 temporary greens on, 3 as a result of a downpour the previous day, 2 down to ongoing work on a couple of holes. 82 blows for 39 points, happy with that in the circumstances.

Very enjoyable 4BBB as well, we got off to a flyer, 4 up after 5. Our opponents hung in there and got it back to all square with 3 to play. Halved the 16th then I managed to win 17 and 18. Would have been gutted to lose after being 4 up!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2022)

To put my last month of golf into perspective......a month ago, today's round of 6 over par would have been a counting score and given me a fairly healthy cut.
Today...not even in my best 8..
Quite how I managed to score as many as 77 is beyond me...
4 putts, all inside 10 feet, lipped the hole and finished within 2 inches...quite how that's possible defeats me.
It can't have been too much pace and finishing 2 inches from the hole it defies the laws of physics that at least one didn't drop.....
Had they done the decent thing and gone in.....well........
Still another decent day on what feels like the first real day of winter..we had a frost first thing..


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2022)

I played yesterday and the thing that confused me was that after the first two holes I played in shorts and a polo shirt.
It's November ............................. fantastic.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 4, 2022)

Just a friendly knock with a couple of mates on my home course. 1 under after a birdie on the 4th. Then 6 bogeys on the spin, (one was a 3 putt after a 220 yard 3 wood to the green😢), followed by 8 straight pars. Not even a counter for WHS. Golf is mental at times.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2022)

Went for a game with my mate who's off 15. A bit drizzly throughout but no downpours and not even that cold by the end really so it was fine. We played a bit of match play - no shots given because he never gave me one when I was a shot higher than him so now I can repay the favour.

We didn't bother warming up so halved the first with double bogeys - standard. 😂 I threw in another annoying double on the 3rd to go one down, but turned it around by winning 4th and 5th both with up and downs for pars. Played solid after that, no more doubles for me. Went 2 up on the 9th when my mate lost his ball, 3 up on the 12th. Lost the 14th (which was temporarily an awful 75 chip from a cabbage patch as they're about to start work rebuilding it) but won the 15th to restore the 3 up with 3 to play. On the 16th he drove it in the ditch so opened the opportunity for me to win 4 & 2 with a simple bogey, which I gladly took. 

81 gross for me, 36 points - I putted quite poorly on several greens, if it wasn't for that I'd have shot in the 70s. Struck the ball so well today considering the miserable conditions, I was really delighted at how the work on ball-striking seemed to be paying off already. Long may it continue.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2022)

8.10 tee off, rained all round, it was cold. Despite that, I enjoyed it. Decent front 9, 18 points, but the weather ground me down on the back 9 and I lost concentration. Too many scrappy shots led to 14 points back. I didn't expect that many in all honesty. 

The sort of day where my coffee and toasted tea cake afterwards went down particularly well 😋

The new driver, pxg special, is going well still. Minimum effort for maximum output 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2022)

2 from 3 Stableford off forward tees today.  Individually scored 40pts with a 4 over gross which is nice.  Weather dreich, but it could have been a lot worse and didn’t really get wet.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			8.10 tee off, rained all round, it was cold. Despite that, I enjoyed it. Decent front 9, 18 points, but the weather ground me down on the back 9 and I lost concentration. Too many scrappy shots led to 14 points back. I didn't expect that many in all honesty.

The sort of day where my coffee and toasted tea cake afterwards went down particularly well 😋

The new driver, pxg special, is going well still. Minimum effort for maximum output 👍
		
Click to expand...


Must just have missed you in the clubhouse.

Played really well for 41 points today, thought I'd be in with a pretty good chance of winning our unofficial sweep. Walked off the 18th to hear that 48 was winning!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Must just have missed you in the clubhouse.

Played really well for 41 points today, thought I'd be in with a pretty good chance of winning our unofficial sweep. Walked off the 18th to hear that 48 was winning!
		
Click to expand...

41 was very good out there today. I'd ve surprised if you weren't second. 

48 was a freak score. I played with that guy a few weeks ago, were you playing that day as well? and he had a 24-25 then.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 5, 2022)

77 with a triple and a double - triple from 15yrds from pin on par 3 in 1 (duff, weak sand shot, fail to see wet spot for chip and missed 4 footer) double took medicine then smashed one low through green, chipped short from iffy lie and failed to make 10 footer. 

Some good stuff thrown in for 15 holes I'll add, QUESTION why does a club send an email out with placing everywhere then we play a comp a same course reverting back to fairways only and the course has only got worse not better.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			41 was very good out there today. I'd ve surprised if you weren't second.

48 was a freak score. I played with that guy a few weeks ago, were you playing that day as well? and he had a 24-25 then.
		
Click to expand...

He’s on fire this week, had 42 in our midweek comp. Prior to that, he’s been in the doldrums for ages. 

It truly is a funny old game.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2022)

Well if I do it’ll be later as course currently closed due to flooding.

At least the contractors doing the major land remodelling work for heavy rainfall management ongoing across three holes will be able to see where the water gathers and runs given the work is nearing completion, and they can change or fix things before returfing and seeding starts.

As these areas are currently not in play the flooding is likely to be greens or just saturated areas of fairway.  These all drain pretty quickly so I’d expect the course to be open by 11:30am if the rain stops now…which it hasn’t.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 6, 2022)

Betterball stableford comp today and my last chance to win a prize this year.

Got a 2 on the second hole - so that's another £5 pro-shop credit.
Perked us up after a one-pointer on the first.

I contributed 2 birdies and 2 nett birdies - getting only 4 shots - so not bad.
Playing partner off 12 made several nett pars and 3 nett birdies for 42 points total and third place. Kerching!

1st place was 45 points. But get this. Playing handicaps of 1 and 6. They made three 2s between them.
Now there's a turn up for the WHS moaners.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 6, 2022)

Greensomes in the winter league with the youth, 23 points over 13 holes which I imagine will be mid table mediocrity. 

Played with a guy that has recently revoked his pro status to go back as an Am - jee-zoos he could hit the ball a long way. 

Have to say, I think the boy played more consistently than me, I need to work on my game to make sure we pcik up a few more points in these type of comps.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2022)

I'll be glad to see the back of this wind and rain...
Golf's a fickle game - a month ago I'd have been more than pleased with a +6 77 gross....today, like Friday,  it's  ok.....
7 boogers, 1 birdie and the rest ground out pars...
8 inches from another HiO on the 16th


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 7, 2022)

Round with the boys this morning. Poor.. would be the best way to sum up my game🤣


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 7, 2022)

Billy no mates today. New personal record. I found 65 golf balls!  Shot a 89. Steady bogie golf.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Billy no mates today. New personal record. I found 65 golf balls!  Shot a 89. Steady bogie golf.
		
Click to expand...

Did you go scuba diving mid round in a greenside lake? That's an insane amount to find in one round 😳


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you go scuba diving mid round in a greenside lake? That's an insane amount to find in one round 😳
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he spent more time ball-hunting than actually playing. Hope he had a trolley or his bag would have weighed a tonne.


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Round with the boys this morning. Poor.. would be the best way to sum up my game🤣
		
Click to expand...

How’s your hand?


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 8, 2022)

Out early. Started like a house on fire - level par for the first 6 holes, 23 points at the turn. Sad to say, the wheels fell off somewhat on the back 9, ended up on 38 after a few bad holes, including blobbing on a par 3 after sticking my tee shot in a bunker where the sand was like concrete and it was impossible to get out. Knew it was coming as landed in the same bunker yesterday, with the same outcome


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			How’s your hand?
		
Click to expand...

Better, but struggling with distance as only gripping the club with 3 fingers. 
Played castle Stuart today and was a big improvement from yesterday. Still down on distance with the driver, but irons was so much better today.


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Better, but struggling with distance as only gripping the club with 3 fingers.
Played castle Stuart today and was a big improvement from yesterday. Still down on distance with the driver, but irons was so much better today.
		
Click to expand...

at least you're getting out and fingers crossed (no pun intended) that it's all ok for next summer


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			at least you're getting out and fingers crossed (no pun intended) that it's all ok for next summer
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully once the swelling of the joint that's had the cartilage removed and fused goes down, I will be able to stop wearing the great big plastic splint on it so can grip the club properly. Should be by the end of this month.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 8, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Hopefully once the swelling of the joint that's had the cartilage removed and fused goes down, I will be able to stop wearing the great big plastic splint on it so can grip the club properly. Should be by the end of this month.
		
Click to expand...

Good news Patrick 👍🏻


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 8, 2022)

Best I have played for a year, 38 points with a blob and a couple of singles. Quite enjoyed it for a change.I won’t be playing off the whites next year.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 9, 2022)

Walked off after 9 holes on Monday....played so badly I almost hit the guys teeing off on 9 as I was hitting into the 8th green. Today.....shortened the swing again, kept my hands from moving much....+3 today for 9 before we quit....greens were getting flooded.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2022)

78 shots today but 2 annoying doubles...on the 2 hardest holes on the course..
The approach to the 4th got carried too far right on the wind...Still very gusty down here.
When I found it, after a minute or 2, it was virtually unplayable - so deep in the roughnthat standing 1 meter away you couldn't see it.
It was also in a hollow  - did well to move it 3 feet.....to almost exactly the same lie
Managed to get it on the green but 2 putted.
Nice birdie on 11 with a 12 foot downhill double breaker...
No change to the handicap again but loading in reasonable scores for when the better ones drop off....


----------



## banjofred (Nov 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			78 shots today but 2 annoying doubles...on the 2 hardest holes on the course..
The approach to the 4th got carried too far right on the wind...Still very gusty down here.
When I found it, after a minute or 2, it was virtually unplayable - so deep in the roughnthat standing 1 meter away you couldn't see it.
It was also in a hollow  - did well to move it 3 feet.....to almost exactly the same lie
Managed to get it on the green but 2 putted.
Nice birdie on 11 with a 12 foot downhill double breaker...
No change to the handicap again but loading in reasonable scores for when the better ones drop off....
		
Click to expand...

I've stopped putting in scores......the course is a slop bucket now.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I've stopped putting in scores......the course is a slop bucket now.
		
Click to expand...

As are all but us and 1 other local course..
We're playable all year round....and that's why we joined.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			As are all but us and 1 other local course..
We're playable all year round....and that's why we joined.
		
Click to expand...

Strange you should say that, bumped into a guy yesterday who left our place and went to Worksop. They are seriously thinking of coming back. One of the main reasons, all year round golf.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			As are all but us and 1 other local course..
We're playable all year round....and that's why we joined.
		
Click to expand...

And I joined the course that is likely the sloppiest in the winter.....shortest drive. If I didn't mind driving further, I'd join up at Moor Allerton.....but then I'd have to drive *through* Harrogate every time I played golf.....nope.


----------



## Crow (Nov 9, 2022)

Splashed out on a set of Slazenger, Ben Hogan, Precision irons at the weekend, 2 to 9 plus Equaliser and Exploder, £50! 
Release year 1957.

Had a casual round with them today and they felt great, hit some lovely shots with them (and a couple of stinkers!).


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2022)

Went to my uncle's club today, Aylesbury Vale, with him and my dad. No rain and the sun was out, but there was a fierce wind making it colder. 

Nice par on the first, then missed a 3 foot par putt on the second, and that was how the entire front nine went - no putts dropped and I got nine straight bogeys from the 2nd to the 10th. Then managed three pars in a row so all was going well until the 14th when I chucked in a stupid double bogey from nowhere (knifed a 30 yard pitch through the green and almost into a bush). Then doubled the par 3 15th as well with a ridiculous half-shanky awful tee shot. Again out of nowhere as I'd been striking it well. Finished with three bogeys, but one of those was another dropped point since I don't get a shot - par 3 17th this time hit the purest of flushed 6 irons and sailed over the green by 15 yards and bounced up a scrappy slope. Stupid game!

Finished on 88 for 35 points. Felt like I played well for the most part, but it's the third time I've played there and that's the worst I've scored so still felt disappointed. Was surprised to find in my stats that I only hit one single green in regulation - my chipping was pretty good so I didn't really notice. I think the issue is with my recent minor swing change, I'm striking the ball better but the direction just isn't quite what it was so need to hone that in again. 

My uncle gave me a close run for a while but limped home with one pointers on the last five holes so only managed 29. My dad had a bit of mare with only 19 points, but it frustrates me how quickly he will give up on a hole after a bad shot or two. A couple of holes he picked up when I was sure he was still only on 5 or 6 shots (we just play him off 36 hcap so he gets 2 per hole). He's told me he'll be retiring soon or at least semi-retiring, so I do hope he starts playing a bit more - enough that he can actually enjoy it instead of hacking round and getting annoyed.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 10, 2022)

Had a group session last night on our new top tracer range. 20+ of us played a Texas scramble on the back 9 of the Belfry and then did some longest drive and nearest the pin. Then followed up with pie and chips and a beer in the clubhouse. Great evening


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2022)

Played Nairn Dunbar this morning, was running late and realised when I got there I'd forgotten my finger splint. Struggled to hit the ball with my normal grip as it was putting pressure on the swollen knuckle, very painful. Tried the baseball grip by the 3rd, which was far less painful, but had little control over the clubbed. Kept hitting a bit of a block as I couldn't turn the club over.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2022)

Out solo first thing, originally just to do 9 - more on this later.
Forecasts said a breeze of about 10-12 mph with gusts up to about 25....well those gusts were pretty constant! 
Played a bit averagely on the front but that's the windier side.
Weird thing was that there was nobody else out there...a 2 ball went off the 10th just after I went off the first and I didn't see anyone else until the 9th when I saw a 4 ball wandering down the first.  We have a 2 tee start and 4 balls have to go from the 10th until 9.15...it was 8.15.
Met the 2 ball as I teed off 10 and mentioned the 4 ball - they got put right and had to come back to the 10th.
Working my way round the back 9 there was nobody else out there....played well - level par back 9 for a 76..
Met the 2 ball in the car park and they said the 4 ball insisted it was 9.15 when they teed off...so either all 4 of them had forgotten to put their clocks back or they were deliberately ignoring the rules.  They were reported ..
Car park was 3/4 full by the time I finished - no idea where they all were


----------



## BrianM (Nov 10, 2022)

Last minute decision to go out for 10, blowing an absolute hooley, first round in about 6 weeks after work and a holiday.
Zero expectations and played superb, 10 holes in an hour and 20mins 😳
Driving great and short game decent, it was on a slightly shorter course and mats, but great to be out 😀


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2022)

Poor day at the office today, not helped by not having one single ounce of luck.
A very frustrating round.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Hopefully once the swelling of the joint that's had the cartilage removed and fused goes down, I will be able to stop wearing the great big plastic splint on it so can grip the club properly. Should be by the end of this month.
		
Click to expand...

I’d swap my plastic splint for your one at the moment. All the best for a quick recovery 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’d swap my plastic splint for your one at the moment. All the best for a quick recovery 👍
		
Click to expand...

What have you done?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			What have you done?
		
Click to expand...





Ruptured Achilles’ tendon.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 11, 2022)

Played in the swindle today, 35 points. Was chugging along nicely, five pars to start, followed by 3 bogeys and a double to go out in 5 over. Level par back nine with two birdies and another double. Came second 😢


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 45111


Ruptured Achilles’ tendon.
		
Click to expand...

How did you manage that Putting your socks on?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 11, 2022)

After 2 days of glorious dry fairways at Ludlow and Hillside it was back to home based clay course and mud of the most stickiest kind ,front wheels of trollies on major clog alert


----------



## DaveR (Nov 12, 2022)

Rollup yesterday, came 2nd and won 7 quid. Another 0.2 nibbled off the handicap, lessons are starting to pay off. 5 of my last 6 cards are counting rounds so happy with that.


----------



## 5OTT (Nov 12, 2022)

One of my best ever rounds today, only 15 holes played but 8 pars and a birdie,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 12, 2022)

A real pleasure this morning.  Wasn't sure if I was going to make 18 holes, covid jab on Thursday left me with a sore arm and a slightly fuzzy head. A few holes in and all was forgotten. 

A cracker of an autumn day, sunshine, no wind, mild temperatures. No jackets required as Phil once said. I played with 3 smashing blokes and the round just bobbed along nicely. 

Tee shots kept going well, my PXG isn't getting returned, hybrids mixed, irons okay. Big weakness was putting ☹. I managed 1 up to the hole and 17 left short 😭. Un blinkin believable. Straight enough, I just couldn't up the pace.

My partner and I lost on the 17th, I ended up with 34 points, happy days. The club even had mince pies for sale afterwards (Asda specials with brandy I believe, very nice too 👍)

If every Saturday this winter could be like this then I'll be very happy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 45111


Ruptured Achilles’ tendon.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh not good.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2022)

Had the pleasure this morning to  play with a +2 handicap young woman and her dad.
Fabulous to watch her play.
Her ball striking was just fantastic.
Not the longest but she had her ball on a string.
Great company as well, had a nice conversation about golf in the USA,different grasses ,college golf etc.

4BBB we had 43 pts mainly down to my pp if I am honest.
But lovely day for golf, there’s a lot less nicer places to be.


----------



## Red devil (Nov 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 45111


Ruptured Achilles’ tendon.
		
Click to expand...

No World Cup call up for you then


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2022)

Red devil said:



			No World Cup call up for you then
		
Click to expand...

I’m disappointed, I can still turn quicker than Harry Maguire 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’m disappointed, I can still turn quicker than Harry Maguire 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That’s nothing to boast about though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s nothing to boast about though.

Click to expand...

It is in my condition, but I’ll concede it’s a low bar. 🤣


----------



## Red devil (Nov 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’m disappointed, I can still turn quicker than Harry Maguire 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

My mum can turn quicker than him and she's 82


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2022)

Put my old Titleist 909 driver in the bag today for the fun of it, took me a while to get the swing right but I was never in trouble off the tee with it and hit some long ones.

But it won't be staying in the bag as it definitely caused issues in my iron play, why else would I hit 7 full on shanks and a couple of semi-shanks?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2022)

Crow said:



			Put my old Titleist 909 driver in the bag today for the fun of it, took me a while to get the swing right but I was never in trouble off the tee with it and hit some long ones.

But it won't be staying in the bag as it definitely caused issues in my iron play, why else would I hit 7 full on shanks and a couple of semi-shanks?
		
Click to expand...

I hit a lot of thin shots today.
Just a bad day at the office.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 12, 2022)

Round 1 of the Sapper Cup - the foursomes winter knockout. Handicaps close so only one shot in it (to us). Everyone played well and all holes halved up to the sixth. Then a few holes started getting won, but there was never more than one hole in it. Stayed tight to the end. Unfortunately we went one down at 16th and could only halve the last two holes. Shame but that's the way it goes. But an absolutely beautiful day to play golf.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 13, 2022)

Played in the roll up Stableford yesyerday with the boy. Hit the flag and lipped out for hole in one on the 6th, and the head fell off my new PXG driver on the 13th. Lets see how good their warranty claims service is now.
33 points, should have been more - a lost ball in the semi on 7  under leaves hurt my front nine score, and losing the driver from the 13th on didn't help either.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 13, 2022)

35 points in the Saturday comp so a little cut from 1.9 to 1.8
Hurt my back on the 9th so 17 points on the back 9 was pleasing


----------



## BrianM (Nov 13, 2022)

Shot 101 today, had four, three putts, a 9 and an 8 on the card, why do I always compound one error with another 🤬
Ball striking was excellent and should of been a much better score than I had.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2022)

I've never felt so uninterested on a golf course as I was today. Thoroughly despondent 
As a 2 ball we walked to the first tee at noon....
We walked off the18th Green at 4.14...and that's only because the 2 ball in front of us walked in after 15..had they stayed out we could have added another 15 minutes....
So slow and nobody seemed to give a rats about it.
I got bored as early as the 3rd hole..it was obvious nobody was being let through and my concentration just went out of the window 
After that I was just hitting balls for the sake of hitting balls..
Poor score but I really don't care..Fragger had a similar front 9 but played well on the back...he's still going to have another shot next week even though he scored 21 points on the back 9
Possibly my worst enjoyed round ever........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I've never felt so uninterested on a golf course as I was today. Thoroughly despondent
As a 2 ball we walked to the first tee at noon....
We walked off the18th Green at 4.14...and that's only because the 2 ball in front of us walked in after 15..had they stayed out we could have added another 15 minutes....
So slow and nobody seemed to give a rats about it.
I got bored as early as the 3rd hole..it was obvious nobody was being let through and my concentration just went out of the window
After that I was just hitting balls for the sake of hitting balls..
Poor score but I really don't care..Fragger had a similar front 9 but played well on the back...he's still going to have another shot next week even though he scored 21 points on the back 9
Possibly my worst enjoyed round ever........

Click to expand...

Winner winner Chicken dinner 😎👍

Jeez it was slow, we caught up with the couple in front on no less than 5 occasions, we were on the tee waiting while they were walking off , totally oblivious. 

Scores were 7 - 10 in my favour after 9

23-31 after 18 🤘


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2022)

Still beat you gross........


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I've never felt so uninterested on a golf course as I was today. Thoroughly despondent
As a 2 ball we walked to the first tee at noon....
We walked off the18th Green at 4.14...and that's only because the 2 ball in front of us walked in after 15..had they stayed out we could have added another 15 minutes....
So slow and nobody seemed to give a rats about it.
I got bored as early as the 3rd hole..it was obvious nobody was being let through and my concentration just went out of the window
After that I was just hitting balls for the sake of hitting balls..
Poor score but I really don't care..Fragger had a similar front 9 but played well on the back...he's still going to have another shot next week even though he scored 21 points on the back 9
Possibly my worst enjoyed round ever........

Click to expand...

Could you not have phoned the clubhouse and got them to send out someone in a course marshall role?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			Could you not have phoned the clubhouse and got them to send out someone in a course marshall role?
		
Click to expand...

We do have Marshalls, but it appears that they don’t do weekends, which in my opinion is when they are most needed 🙄


----------



## Dando (Nov 13, 2022)

35 points that should’ve been 40+ but my short game was 💩


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I've never felt so uninterested on a golf course as I was today. Thoroughly despondent
As a 2 ball we walked to the first tee at noon....
We walked off the18th Green at 4.14...and that's only because the 2 ball in front of us walked in after 15..had they stayed out we could have added another 15 minutes....
So slow and nobody seemed to give a rats about it.
I got bored as early as the 3rd hole..it was obvious nobody was being let through and my concentration just went out of the window
After that I was just hitting balls for the sake of hitting balls..
Poor score but I really don't care..Fragger had a similar front 9 but played well on the back...he's still going to have another shot next week even though he scored 21 points on the back 9
Possibly my worst enjoyed round ever........

Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Winner winner Chicken dinner 😎👍

Jeez it was slow, we caught up with the couple in front on no less than 5 occasions, we were on the tee waiting while they were walking off , totally oblivious.

Scores were 7 - 10 in my favour after 9

23-31 after 18 🤘
		
Click to expand...

Joining the other and playing as a 4 not an option? Not ideal I know but it may have resolved the issues.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 13, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We do have Marshalls, but it appears that they don’t do weekends, which in my opinion is when they are most needed 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Our GM says members should marshall themselves, so we rarely have the marshalls doing the rounds at weekends. Very frustrating.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 13, 2022)

15/22 for 37 points,


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 13, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Joining the other and playing as a 4 not an option? Not ideal I know but it may have resolved the issues.
		
Click to expand...

We’d have still been there and the sun set 90 minutes ago 😮


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2022)

Capts vs vice today - think I was around 2 over , we lost ( holes up ) 8 down 😂 - was giving someone 19 shots , they had 8 gross pars in a row 😂


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 13, 2022)

4 birdies, poor ball striking but an average score.  Apparently the clubs are hibernating now … result!


----------



## Dando (Nov 13, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			4 birdies, poor ball striking but an average score.  Apparently the clubs are hibernating now … result!
		
Click to expand...

The courses play long in winter the way you slap the ball 🤣


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 13, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Shot 101 today, had four, three putts, a 9 and an 8 on the card, *why do I always compound one error wit*h another 🤬
Ball striking was excellent and should of been a much better score than I had.
		
Click to expand...

This happens so often. Our course is one of those where "take your medicine" is the best advice you can take, but I rarely do, and think I can recover from a bad shot - which often leads to losing one or two more. The 10th hole inparticular is a beast, a bad drive means you have to lay up short of the water - the temptation then is to try and rip a fairway wood in an attempt to make the green in 4 (it's still 300 yards away at this point), then you inevitably knob the fairway wood into the water, and you're playing your 5th shot and it's still about 270 yards to the green. Stroke index 2, so your only hope is to make an 8 for a solitary point if it's stableford.


I hate that hole.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2022)

Saturday - went to Wheathampstead nine holer with the wife, as we found out they had buggies available which she needs now (preggers). It was a funny course, there were two 145 ish yarders, and the rest were all between 190 and 250. One of those a long par 3 but the others were all really short par 4s. Consequently I got my first ever under par round! 😂 Three birdies, two bogeys for a 1 under 32. 25 points but was pipped to the post by my wife's 27! 47 gross for her. Nice little course and perfect hole lengths for her. Do need to cut her handicap though I think..

Today - went out this morning in the fog with my mate Ben. Joined up with two chaps we hadn't met before to make a four-ball, they only played 9 or 10 holes though. We started on the 13th, I was slicing the driver a little early doors but getting away with it mostly and managed 2 points per hole all the way through to the 18th. Then the wheels starting coming off. A duff in the mud by the 1st cost me a double, another slice on the 2nd this time found the ditch for another double. Three-putted the 3rd where I don't get a shot so I've managed 2 points on three holes. Got a superb birdie on the 4th however, with a beauty of a 7 iron & a 10 foot putt. As the other two chaps left us the four ball in front let us play through on the par 3 6th, and as I just mentioned in Golf Irritations, I promptly rushed my shot and shanked it out of bounds. Why do we always rush when someone lets us through?? So utterly infuriating. Another mud-duff on the left of the 10th meant I was firmly in the 'raging' camp, but I did hit a cracking 6 iron on the 11th for a decent par at least.

85 gross for 32 points, and walked off thoroughly peed off at the OOB shank and the two duffs, without which it would have been a perfectly decent round. Bah.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2022)

Out this morning...and came in an hour quicker than yesterday......
Pretty solid for the most part...only real blemish was a lost ball on the 6th 
Approach shot clipped a branch and went right.
Normally its an easy find there but today it was ankle deep in leaves....
32 points but dropped a good score off so the index is going up to 4.7 and I get my shot on the 3rd back.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2022)

Morning seniors winter comp 3rd rd 
Ten rounds 6 to score 
A solid 36 points 
Who knows maybe another small cut🤞


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2022)

After Saturday's shank fest, I'm pleased to report that my focus today meant that I didn't hit one, but otherwise I was rubbish!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 14, 2022)

Billy no mates again, mate had let me down so many times this year. Smash we balls all over the place. Lost about 5, but found loads searching for mine. Not sure how many today as I've not emptied the bag yet. Course wet and soggy even after two dry days. Balls plugging in the middle of fairways. 31 points, but might put clubs away or find a drier course to play.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 14, 2022)

Played with the regular group of a dozen members today, joint top score with 37 points off 16. Just 3 inches from a hole in one, the nearest I have ever been in over 30 years of golf.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2022)

Last minute decision for 10 holes, 5 pars, 3 doubles and 2 bogeys for 8 over, short game miles better today which helped massively 😀


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 15, 2022)

Played in my first ever Texas Scramble today. Weather was awful, absolutely chucked it down, but thoroughly enjoyed it. We went round in one under par, net score 55.2, would think we'd have a decent chance of winning with that, particularly in those conditions.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Played in my first ever Texas Scramble today. Weather was awful, absolutely chucked it down, but thoroughly enjoyed it. We went round in one under par, net score 55.2, would think we'd have a decent chance of winning with that, particularly in those conditions.
		
Click to expand...

It is not quite the devil format some would have you believe. Utter filth out there today though.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is not quite the devil format some would have you believe. Utter filth out there today though.
		
Click to expand...

Had read a few horror stories re the time it takes, but we got round in 3 hours 40 mins. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Had read a few horror stories re the time it takes, but we got round in 3 hours 40 mins. Can't complain about that.
		
Click to expand...

I've played a lot of scrambles at previous clubs. The delays only really occur if people are incapable of making a decision about which shot to take. You really need a half decent captain, or two players ideally, who have the backbone to make clear decisions. Most are obvious, not just length of shot but fitting in everyone's drives etc. When you have that set up, you power around. When you have 4 ultra polite players or a few players with big egos who want their shot to be taken more often than not, that is when the delays kick in. When you have a decent bunch in your group it really is a lot of fun.


----------



## sjw (Nov 16, 2022)

After a horrendous 114 at my local course at the weekend, last night I scored an 88 at the Belfry!



Ok, it was on TopTracer, but it was the best range session I've ever had.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 16, 2022)

Had a tee time of 8:20 today for a seniors knockout match - but started tipping down as I arrived at the club a bit before eight. So a few of us sat around drinking coffee & eating bacon sandwiches. After consulting various apps, general concensus was it was going to be terrible all day. So at about nine, most folk set off for home. And just as they did, it stopped raining and the sun came out. So me & my oppo did an about-turn & set out for our match - which was grand. Was a bit wet underfoot, but sun was shining, birds were singing and it was nice and warm. What's not to like?  Started raining again about an hour after we finished. Oh, and I won.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2022)

After closing for rain yesterday for the first time in about 5 years - according to some - and reopening at 9.30 as Carry only.....
Fully open today and the ground was as firm as it always is....remarkable really.....
The golf was OK.....a couple of blobs, a couple of birdies..that sort of thing 
35 points so not bad....no change to the Index.

Nit bad I say.....2 months ago it would have given me a cut..now it's just OK


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 18, 2022)

Played in a Stableford comp today. Three over with just 3 bogeys on the card for 37 points. Hit 11 greens and didn’t make a single birdie. Greens were a bit soft and lumpy due to the amount of rain recently so I’m blaming that on the 33 putts I took today. Came 4th out of the 63 entries.


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 18, 2022)

My course was carry only today, so I put just five clubs in a lightweight carry bag and played 9 holes with a friend.  20 points.  That happened last time I did that too.  So why do I have a trolley bag with 14 clubs?!  I did not take a driver and I was hitting my 5 wood almost as far as my driver off the tee, but with no risk of finding the crap and requiring three off the tee.  That’s a lesson learned.


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			My course was carry only today, so I put just five clubs in a lightweight carry bag and played 9 holes with a friend.  20 points.  That happened last time I did that too.  So why do I have a trolley bag with 14 clubs?!  I did not take a driver and I was hitting my 5 wood almost as far as my driver off the tee, but with no risk of finding the crap and requiring three off the tee. * That’s a lesson learned.*

Click to expand...


It's a lesson ............................ but time will tell whether it actually has been learned! 
Been down that road on many an occasion!


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2022)

41 points this morning in the stableford comp which could’ve been more if I hadn't lost 2 balls. 

For some reason they decided to sweep every leaf on the course into a pile which would be ok if that pile wasn’t in the trees between the 2nd and 8th fairways so that was 1 ball gone and the other was a hook on 18. 

 Had 7 or 8 chips that I got up and down which as unusual for me and certainly helped the scoring


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Nov 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			41 points this morning in the stableford comp which could’ve been more if I hadn't lost 2 balls.

For some reason they decided to sweep every leaf on the course into a pile which would be ok if that pile wasn’t in the trees between the 2nd and 8th fairways so that was 1 ball gone and the other was a hook on 18.

Had 7 or 8 chips that I got up and down which as unusual for me and certainly helped the scoring
		
Click to expand...

Did you use your new "Chipmaster" for the chips


----------



## Bratty (Nov 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			41 points this morning in the stableford comp which could’ve been more if I hadn't lost 2 balls.

For some reason they decided to sweep every leaf on the course into a pile which would be ok if that pile wasn’t in the trees between the 2nd and 8th fairways so that was 1 ball gone and the other was a hook on 18.

Had 7 or 8 chips that I got up and down which as unusual for me and certainly helped the scoring
		
Click to expand...

I believed you up until the last paragraph...! 🤣
41 points is good going.
Was the pile of leaves there to then be removed (evidence of greenkeeper work) or left to rot? My understanding is former is free drop, latter is unlucky.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Did you use your new "Chipmaster" for the chips 

Click to expand...

If he got 7 or 8 chips up and down, I'll be calling him the chipmaster! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Did you use your new "Chipmaster" for the chips 

Click to expand...

No cheat sticks for me mate


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I believed you up until the last paragraph...! 🤣
41 points is good going.
Was the pile of leaves there to then be removed (evidence of greenkeeper work) or left to rot? My understanding is former is free drop, latter is unlucky.
		
Click to expand...

No idea about the leaves mate


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2022)

Stableford today...another slow round.
We paired up with the 2 ball behind us to try and keep us moving and it just about worked...got in at 4.15. Very gloomy on the 18th
Played very solidly, parring the first 6.
A birdie 2 sandwiched between 2 boogers and I had 20 points (+1) at the turn.
3 more boogers on the back 9 for 18 points and a 3rd place 38..
Small cut back to 4.6 incoming which loses a shot..again. so just the 5 again


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2022)

Golf is annoying. Usually my driver is my most consistent club. Today, every part of my game was good - except the bloody driver, which was all over the place. Instead of my usual fade I had some sliced, some hooked, some straight. I didn't have a clue where to aim. Iron-striking was really good, I hit some great shots. Made two birdies, and five pars. But also a blob, a triple, and four doubles, all but one of which were the end result of appalling drives. 

Shot 85 for 32 points - exact same score as last week, but driving aside, I played so much better this time. After the 11th I had 23 points as well, the big damage came on the 12th, 16th & 17th.

I feel like the slight change I made with the wrist hinge on the backswing has improved my irons no end, but also knackered my driving. That's golf for you, like spinning plates.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2022)

Played my first winter medal at Nairn Dunbar yesterday.  Best was to sum it up would be ..inconsistent 🤣 I did hit some good shots but a couple of poor drives where I was trying to hit a cut and pulled it into the gorse.  Classic was on 14th,  flag was at the back of the green, 130 to the flag flushed  pw then flew the green right up against the fence to the caravan park in knee high brambles. Didn't break 80, but it's coming back, felling more comfortable even with the finger splint.  Coursecwas also surprisingly dry considering the rain they'd had the last few days.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 20, 2022)

First eagle today! It’s been a while coming.

Winter league match today which we win 5&4. +5 gross overall so a good day out on the course.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 20, 2022)

Winter Shield yesterday (stableford) - 

I actually only went out to get a counting score in my record, been struggling recently since being cut down to 12 after a good summer.

Two players in a field of 68 beat handicap. PCC came in for the first time this season - rated at 2.

After weeks of chopping it round and work spent on my swing at the range, I’m pleased to say I was one of the 2 under handicap! 40 points, no blobs, Gross 77 - and with the PCC that’s now a 7.4 Score diff (my lowest ever) 

Gutted that I didn’t win - Maybe one day I’ll get my name on a trophy 😂


----------



## sjw (Nov 21, 2022)

Got my first chip in, just off the green for a par (4). The pair behind had just let me through and so they saw it as well


----------



## OnTour (Nov 21, 2022)

Sunday - Got a nice offer for a free game @ Gaudet Luce @ Droitwich spa - website tells me it's the no1 course in Worcestershire. with a potential first team game there next year if I stayed at NW. 

Off we went, enjoyable day out very boggy in places and a lot of mud (buggies banned) played OK mid 70's with a lost ball in the mud, leafs. 100% a summer course with an OK layout and good greens. 

I won't be in a rush to get back any time soon tbh.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2022)

Played 7 this morning, felt the rain coming in, temps dropping, wind picking up.
Called it a day.
Got home 1/2 an hour before the End of the World began....
Superb decision


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 21, 2022)

OnTour said:



			Sunday - Got a nice offer for a free game @ Gaudet Luce @ Droitwich spa - website tells me it's the no1 course in Worcestershire. with a potential first team game there next year if I stayed at NW.

Off we went, enjoyable day out very boggy in places and a lot of mud (buggies banned) played OK mid 70's with a lost ball in the mud, leafs. 100% a summer course with an OK layout and good greens.

I won't be in a rush to get back any time soon tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that is nowhere near the best in Worcestershire  Blackwell gets that tag!

Followed by:

The Worcestershire
Worcestershire Golf and Country Club
Bransford
Sapey

Then maybe Gaudet!


----------



## Crow (Nov 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Played 7 this morning, felt the rain coming in, temps dropping, wind picking up.
Called it a day.
Got home 1/2 an hour before the End of the World began....
Superb decision
		
Click to expand...

Similar here, Seniors Stableford, comp had been made a non-qualifier due to so many flooded bunkers.

Cold and windy, rain began on the 5th, I was on 15 points after 9 and was happy when the other two guys indicated that they'd had enough, in we went.


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 21, 2022)

Day off for golf and  to watch the football.  

Competition abandoned as we finished the 13th, on handicap at the time.😡


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2022)

Played today and for a change my driving was quite decent. played a yellow ball team format. Suffice to say drive well and scored poorly. Anyway in my team was a guy who has been the lowest course scorer with a 68 for the last couple of years. He equalled that with a 68 today. Got his first ever 3 birdies on the spin and his chip on the 13th was 1” short for his 4th. It just looked effortless. He had 4 lip outs. It was a pleasure to watch. He won £4. He was saying when he short his 68 playing off 1.7 he came second that day to a 27 handicapper 😁


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 23, 2022)

Very, *very,* frustrating day today. Round two of a matchplay knockout. Played well for the most part, but couldn't find my ball on three separate occasions - and in none of the instances was the ball in 'lost' territory. In each case we saw it bounce & roll  - it was simply not found where it was expected to be. Presumably just lying under a leaf or something. On the third occasion, I'd had enough and conceded the match even though I'd only have been 3 down with 3 to play. Too frustrated (and too near the clubhouse) to be bothered to carry on. (Next time I'm going to play a damn provisional every shot - just in case)


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 23, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Very, *very,* frustrating day today. Round two of a matchplay knockout. Played well for the most part, but couldn't find my ball on three separate occasions - and in none of the instances was the ball in 'lost' territory. In each case we saw it bounce & roll  - it was simply not found where it was expected to be. Presumably just lying under a leaf or something. On the third occasion, I'd had enough and conceded the match even though I'd only have been 3 down with 3 to play. Too frustrated (and too near the clubhouse) to be bothered to carry on. (Next time I'm going to play a damn provisional every shot - just in case)
		
Click to expand...

You  need Jim's portable leaf blower.
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/leaf-blower.113449/post-2563495


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 24, 2022)

14 front nine and 21 back nine, quite chuffed with that.


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2022)

Jeez, it was windy out there today, but certainly not cold.
We only played 14 holes, walked in as it looked moody up above and the heavens opened just as our pints arrived.
Oh, and out of nowhere, my driving suddenly got really good!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 25, 2022)

Played with the boys ...well i say boys only 9 of us  turned up. Forcaste was good 10 deg  a bit of wind and dry. Well stated raining by the 2nd and lashing by the 3rd.i had high hopes today after my trip to the range yesterday.  
Played pretty well apart from a bogey on the first as I hit my drive do far left it was on the other side of the 18th fairway. Good after that  4 birdies on the front 9, started the back with another on 10. Watched in disbelief as the two other groups heading in after the 11th as by this time it was really coming down.  Birdied 12, but it was looking like getting worse, so we cut over to the 16th and played in from there. Two of us birdied 17 and 18, so even for 15 holes we had a pretty good team score. Alas when we hot in everyone had gone and n9t left their cash, the tight so and so's.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 25, 2022)

Played today with my 8 clubs in a pencil bag and shot a very respectable 79. Two double bogies on the back nine marred a really steady round. Had my first proper winter thin today too….. bloody hell, felt it right through every finger on my right hand for about 5 minutes after.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2022)

Went to Ellesborough yesterday for my mate's birthday. It was carry only but we had no idea why, never saw so much as a puddle all the way round. Greens were ridiculously fast for November, we weren't sure if we were in Aylesbury or Augusta. Consequently I started poorly with three-putts on the 2nd and 3rd costing me a few points. (Stroke index 18 on a 500 yard par 5, what's that about??)

Had a stupid blob on the 9th after a perfect drive but duffing the second when in between clubs and not committing, which left me having to flop it over some bunkers from a pile of leaves - didn't go well. 15 point front nine but the back nine was much better once I got used to the green speed - 20 points on the back for 35 total. Did a really good job on the par 3s for some reason as I parred four of them and bogeyed the other one. 

88 gross, was pretty happy to break 90 on a new course which was hilly with quite a few blind shots and some very tricky to read greens. Weather was glorious but hitting into the low sun caused some real vision problems on the back nine.. My 35 points was enough for the win so happy with that.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Went to Ellesborough yesterday for my mate's birthday. It was carry only but we had no idea why, never saw so much as a puddle all the way round. Greens were ridiculously fast for November, we weren't sure if we were in Aylesbury or Augusta. Consequently I started poorly with three-putts on the 2nd and 3rd costing me a few points. (Stroke index 18 on a 500 yard par 5, what's that about??)

Had a stupid blob on the 9th after a perfect drive but duffing the second when in between clubs and not committing, which left me having to flop it over some bunkers from a pile of leaves - didn't go well. 15 point front nine but the back nine was much better once I got used to the green speed - 20 points on the back for 35 total. Did a really good job on the par 3s for some reason as I parred four of them and bogeyed the other one.

88 gross, was pretty happy to break 90 on a new course which was hilly with quite a few blind shots and some very tricky to read greens. Weather was glorious but hitting into the low sun caused some real vision problems on the back nine.. My 35 points was enough for the win so happy with that.
		
Click to expand...

Nice....and the greens are slow at the moment.
Come back in the summer


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Nice....and the greens are slow at the moment.
Come back in the summer

Click to expand...

If I do I might have to replace my putter for one made of sponge. 😂


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			If I do I might have to replace my putter for one made of sponge. 😂
		
Click to expand...

To give you an idea...on the 1st if you don't aim for the left fringe the ball ends up on the right fringe.....and the 9th is the opposite.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 26, 2022)

Finally after severl days of the course being closed i managed a few holes both on thursday and friday. It was nice to get out.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 26, 2022)

Played a social game in a 4-ball this morning. One of the chaps suggested individual stableford format with stakes of £1 each 9 and £3 for the game from each player, money to winner only.
This is more than is usual for me. £5 a man was agreed so I just went along with it. I'm just as happy playing for nowt on these occasions. A clean sweep by one player would see them going home £15 to the good.
The other problem was that I had not chosen my all-21st century clubs on which my handicap is based. I'll go through the set.
Cobra F-speed driver and 16d hybrid - £25 each in 2010
Cobra 20d hybrid - £14 this year.
Powerbilt oversize (perimeter weighted!) 2-rion - given to me by brother.
Forgan Powerpakt irons 2-9 (from 1961) - £10 the set last year. (two 2-irons in the bag, but more than 15 yards between them)
Cleveland Classic 691 58d wedge - £2.70 a few weeks ago and my first go with this club. (9-iron is 49d so don't panic)
Ben Sayers Opel Line One putter - £25 brand new in 1989.
A shade over £100 for the lot.
Other 3 chaps had playing handicaps of 12, 14 and 18. Me 5.

I went home with £13 as one chap managed to tie with me on the back nine.


----------



## Dando (Nov 26, 2022)

I played today and it was muddy


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2022)

Winter comp at Nairn Dunbar on a lovely sunny  day. Can't say I hit it that well, but chipped and putted very well, one over for the front 9 curtesy of a short putt I missed from a foot on the 9th, as I just went up and tapped in, but it lipped out😥couple of solid pars on 10 and 11 into a very strong breeze. Then blocked one way right on 12, racked up a treble. Steady for the rest of the round with one birdie on 15, 2 over for the back for a frustrating 75 gross.


----------



## Dando (Nov 26, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Winter comp at Nairn Dunbar on a lovely sunny  day. Can't say I hit it that well, but chipped and putted very well, one over for the front 9 curtesy of a short putt I missed from a foot on the 9th, as I just went up and tapped in, but it lipped out😥couple of solid pars on 10 and 11 into a very strong breeze. Then blocked one way right on 12, racked up a treble. Steady for the rest of the round with one birdie on 15, 2 over for the back for a frustrating 75 gross.
		
Click to expand...

How’s the hand?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			How’s the hand?
		
Click to expand...

It's OK thanks still a bit of pain on the joint as I hit the ball . Surgeon said it was because lack of use and the skin is still sensitive around that area


----------



## PieMan (Nov 26, 2022)

First knock for 3 weeks. Course holding up pretty well considering all the recent rain. Got to the club late which meant no warm up and literally putting shoes on running to the first tee, so pretty pleased with a gross 73 and 37 points for 2nd place in the swindle.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2022)

Front nine was 23 points, 3 over par.

Back nine 12 points. 😳

There are no words.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Front nine was 23 points, 3 over par.

Back nine 12 points. 😳

There are no words.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes there are....but you can't post them here


----------



## timd77 (Nov 26, 2022)

Tough conditions today, we’ve had a lot of rain this week and so the ground was very soft, still getting used to winter conditions after such a mild October and part of November. Nailed most of my drives down the middle but had barely any run on them, which cost me really. Game was very mixed, was on 28 points after 14 holes so bang on and thinking I might have a chance of a win, blobbed the next 2 holes and limped home with 31 points. Hero to zero in a matter of minutes. Such a frustrating game isn’t it. Would love to be playing tomorrow though!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 26, 2022)

........wished I'd stayed at home watching football. 

Although the post round beer was very nice.


----------



## GG26 (Nov 26, 2022)

Our pro shop has put on a Saturday order of merit to run through the Winter, with individual stablefords each Saturday.  Had my first go in one today and only my second round in five weeks.  Took only eight clubs as I was carrying.

Drove really well using the new PXG driver and finally managed a number of good shots when needed with the 3-wood (a club I have rarely struck well). Ended up with 43pts to win this week’s competition and also picked up a 2.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 27, 2022)

played the local as a sub in the LIV winter league break away, played off +1 had a Birdie Nett par on SI18  - felt amazing   one day soon


----------



## banjofred (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't think they have been able to mow the greens lately, they are really getting slow. I had 3 birdies yesterday, but left 4 putts within 2 inches of the hole.....just could not talk myself into hitting it hard enough, I was slamming them pretty hard as it was. Long putts you just had to wind up and kill it......always short. 

It's getting seriously muddy now, this course is known for being sloppier than the others I was a member at. Just put new spikes in the shoes, heels in particular needed some new ones.....people slipping regularly now.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 27, 2022)

Played Friday shot 71. Didn’t put a card in, would have nibbled another 0.2 off my HI  😡😡😡


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 27, 2022)

After quite a lot of rain last night, the course was pretty wet today and we were on a few temps. 

Range work with the wedges is really helping the striking with the irons so really happy there, driver was a bit wayward so ended up hitting 4 iron off most tees.

Won our winter league match 3&2, so that’s 3/3 now and I shot 75 so all in all a decent day on the course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2022)

Course shut today to protect it after a load of rain overnight…played yesterday…not great but grateful to be playing and, as always and regardless of the weather and how I play, reflecting how fortunate I am to be a member of a splendid members club.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 28, 2022)

Why can't I learn? 8pts after 5 holes today....just trying too hard after having a couple of good rounds. Drives absolute poop. Relaxed finally on the 7th and stopped trying to hit it better.... and was +1 the rest of the way.


----------



## Crow (Nov 28, 2022)

Hit a ball into a hedge, a PP with a ball retriever went to get it but couldn't reach so he manly started pushing his way in, I went to hold a branch back for him but as I did so it twanged off his back towards me.
It was a thorn bush and a thorn entered my fingertip and snapped off below the surface, I can see the tip of the thorn under the nail.

Sounds small but it's very sore, especially after my wife has dug around with a scalpel blade trying to make the hole big enough to grab the broken end, no joy!

One of those times where you think "why didn't I just leave the ball where it was?"


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 28, 2022)

Crow said:



			Hit a ball into a hedge, a PP with a ball retriever went to get it but couldn't reach so he manly started pushing his way in, I went to hold a branch back for him but as I did so it twanged off his back towards me.
It was a thorn bush and a thorn entered my fingertip and snapped off below the surface, I can see the tip of the thorn under the nail.

Sounds small but it's very sore, especially* after my wife has dug around with a scalpel blade trying to make the hole big enough to grab the broken end*, no joy!

One of those times where you think "why didn't I just leave the ball where it was?"
		
Click to expand...

In no world is that ever happening to me. She loves to have a dig and a prod for wood splinters and the like, totally oblivious to any pain she may be causing me. Those days are gone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2022)

Nice little day out at Blackmoor with a couple of forumers - weather was lovely , course in great Nick , nice little 3&2 win - shame my partner wasn’t more appreciative of my efforts 😂😁 @richart @wookie @Cake


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2022)

Bearing in mind that I could barely shuffle around the house Friday afternoon/Saturday morning due to an arthritis flare-up in my left knee, it was with a certain amount of trepidation that I set off at dawn to see if I could get round 9 holes without falling over.
Sadly, I only made it to 7 but not because of the knee...
Fog was drifting in when I started and by my 7th hole it was getting tough to see past 150 yards so it was time to come in.
The knee held up well, hit more than a lot of shots, taking 3 or 4 shots at greens and tee shots just to get things moving again..
Unless the knee explodes this afternoon ill be back at the 1st for just after 7.30 in the morning - fog allowing...


----------



## banjofred (Nov 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Bearing in mind that I could barely shuffle around the house Friday afternoon/Saturday morning due to an arthritis flare-up in my left knee, it was with a certain amount of trepidation that I set off at dawn to see if I could get round 9 holes without falling over.
Sadly, I only made it to 7 but not because of the knee...
Fog was drifting in when I started and by my 7th hole it was getting tough to see past 150 yards so it was time to come in.
The knee held up well, hit more than a lot of shots, taking 3 or 4 shots at greens and tee shots just to get things moving again..
Unless the knee explodes this afternoon ill be back at the 1st for just after 7.30 in the morning - fog allowing...
		
Click to expand...

We got 18 in yesterday starting at 10:30...figured it would lift. It never did, and if it had gotten any worse we would have had to stop. Not as bad this morning, but it was below freezing this morning. It is supposed to be 3-4 in the morning up here....hoping that keeps the fog away.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 30, 2022)

Chilly start but got better as the day went on. Played OK, highlight was driving the 5th green( forward winter  tee ) and sinking the putt for the 2. Still not enough to win the money 🤣


----------



## banjofred (Nov 30, 2022)

Damn.....everybody wimped out this morning.....didn't play.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2022)

Played, the knee just about survived but the golf was poor..
Probably "protecting" the knee .
Ice cold putter.......


----------



## Dando (Nov 30, 2022)

Felt really crap mentally so decided to spend 90 minutes walking around a muddy field swearing!

Played ok and was 4 over after 8.  decided to play 2 again and spend some time putting and chipping before playing 8&9 and having a beer


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2022)

Only managed 7 holes again this morning..thenfog came in again.
Nice birdies on my 6th and 7th holes but that was that 
Fog weather warning out for tomorrow too so may or may not get out....
Some will remember my experiment with graphite shafts to ease the pain in my elbows...
Safe to say that experiment has worked.....sadly the choice of clubhead wasn't so good...
The Cobra King Tour MiM are super irons when I'm swinging very well....I'm not getting much forgiveness from them..
They're also a bit short on distance.....especially if I don't middle it.
The drawing board beckons but the graphite shafts will likely stay..


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2022)

A foggy day, especially the start, took out the Slazenger Ben Hogan Precisions again as I'm determined to get them to behave, the previous 3 or 4 rounds they've just not cut the mustard.

Today they were better but still seemed a club short, perhaps it's just the colder weather and I'm a bit off colour.

There was some form of very light dressing on the greens today and half way round I noticed that it had taken the patina off my St Andrew Golf Co, Custom-Built "Lucky Dog" putter , not happy at all.


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Only managed 7 holes again this morning..thenfog came in again.
Nice birdies on my 6th and 7th holes but that was that
Fog weather warning out for tomorrow too so may or may not get out....
Some will remember my experiment with graphite shafts to ease the pain in my elbows...
Safe to say that experiment has worked.....sadly the choice of clubhead wasn't so good...
The Cobra King Tour MiM are super irons when I'm swinging very well....I'm not getting much forgiveness from them..
They're also a bit short on distance.....especially if I don't middle it.
The drawing board beckons but the graphite shafts will likely stay..
		
Click to expand...

how did Captain "Tena for men" play?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			how did Captain "Tena for men" play?
		
Click to expand...

Still confined to quarters...another medicine run today

Maybe Run wasn't the best word to use...


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2022)

My word it was chilly today, and very misty also.
Maiden voyage for my new G425 driver and, on the 1st, I absolutely munched it!
It must have carried over 30yds and rolled out to almost 40yds ..................... it nearly reached the fairway!
I then went to an orange castle tee and all was good, really good, and was never in trouble after that.
The rest of my game was utter pants and I'm still bloody cold, though.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 2, 2022)

First round in a good while today (since October I think) and I couldn't get on my own course due to a comp so played another local one.

Started off with a double and with a swing that didn't feel like mine. Managed to get it together for the last 12 holes and ended up 7 over which would normally be a very good score for me.

Got to caveat it with a lot of forward tees and temp greens though so not taking too much from it.

The one major takeaway for me was that the work at the range seems to have paid dividends and I seemed to have cured my horrible low hook with my irons.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 2, 2022)

It was cold. Used a new Trusoft that was given to me. Changed it after 4 holes, they are too soft.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2022)

Day off work today to play mud golf with mates from my old club. Due to the weather, foggy at first, damp all day, has been for a week, we had the course to ourselves. It would be millionaires golf except if I was a millionaire I'd be playing abroad right now in the dry and the sun.

Driving was spot on, hybrids were useless short game was very mixed. Hard to concentrate in the cold and damp, even more so as this weather doesn't help my back.

First time at Alnwick Castle GC since their new clubhouse has been built, holes moved around. The clubhouse is excellent, modern, light, welcoming and when the fog lifts, it gives a view over the course and land below that is a real plus for the club.

Good fun had by all.


----------



## Smoj (Dec 2, 2022)

Yesterday went out on my own -- very foggy, wet, cold, thought about going home after 5 holes as visibilty was next to nothing 50 foot in front of me...decided to keep on playing, though played very carefully, 3 wood and 2 hybrid tee shots just to get on the fairway...anyway mist lifted around the 11th and I shot my all time PB at 79(+7)

Today went out with my mate as a 2 ball..no mist, bit cold, very saturated fairways - played my _absolute_ worst, couldnt hit anything, 7i shot less than 100 yards, 3hybrid (which on monday I was crushing 190 yards) barely 110 at knee hight. I had to stop scoring and just use today as a casual no pressure round, but even then all the joy had been taken away from the round. maybe too much pressure trying to beat yesterday PB, maybe playing too much golf (5 round in 5 days 1x18 mon 2x9 weds 1x18 thurs 1x18 fri) decided after that to have rest of the month off playing on the course and see how we go.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2022)

@Smoj that post covers golf for so many of us .


----------



## Smoj (Dec 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Smoj that post covers golf for so many of us .
		
Click to expand...

glad to be in good company then  - to make things even ''worse'' my last iron shot today was a beautiful pure iron strike 130 yards with a pw bang on to the green...early retirement has been postponed yet again


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2022)

Smoj said:



			glad to be in good company then  - to make things even ''worse'' my last iron shot today was a beautiful pure iron strike 130 yards with a pw bang on to the green...early retirement has been postponed yet again 

Click to expand...

.........and that is how golf suckers us all and brings us back 😆


----------



## Pants (Dec 2, 2022)

Damn .  As so often happens, my best drive of the day was on the 18th.  Suppose I'll have to come back next week now.


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2022)

Off at first light this morning. 

We played a scramble for the first 9 and it was average - finished with 34 points but should’ve been more. On 3 holes we had less than 100 yards to the green and we all missed 🤦🏻‍♂️

2nd 9 we played proper golf and I was 2 over and 24 points.

Highlights - my driving has been great recently and was again today
Chipped in for a birdie 
Our 9th is playing about 220 off the mat and first time I hit 5 iron to the back edge so 2nd time I hit 6 and was in the same spot🤷🏻‍♂️.

Might try and sneek out in the morning for a cheeky 9

the changes I’ve made to my set up and swing seem to be working……for  now


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			Off at first light this morning.

We played a scramble for the first 9 and it was average - finished with 34 points but should’ve been more. On 3 holes we had less than 100 yards to the green and we all missed 🤦🏻‍♂️

2nd 9 we played proper golf and I was 2 over and 24 points.

Highlights - my driving has been great recently and was again today
*Chipped in for a birdie*
Our 9th is playing about 220 off the mat and first time I hit 5 iron to the back edge so 2nd time I hit 6 and was in the same spot🤷🏻‍♂️.

Might try and sneek out in the morning for a cheeky 9

the changes I’ve made to my set up and swing seem to be working……for  now
		
Click to expand...

Hold on...did a worm stick his head up and do a Ronaldo on it or something


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Hold on...did a worm stick his head up and do a Ronaldo on it or something

Click to expand...

I’m still in shock mate


----------



## Pants (Dec 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			Chipped in for a birdie
		
Click to expand...

What chipper are you using now??


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2022)

Pants said:



			What chipper are you using now??

Click to expand...

I’d rather use pink castle tees than a chipper


----------



## OnTour (Dec 3, 2022)

Orange castles on the home course, perfect for the boom boom sorry KABOOM PXG 

hitting form in November, short game is improving just need my L.A.B putter investment for 2023 and scratch 2023 :-(  0 bloody cold for my 49 year old bones 



Dando said:



			I’d rather use pink castle tees than a chipper
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 3, 2022)

I normally come on here following a poor round and simply say "and wish I hadn't bothered".

Not today though. Today it was a 72 on our par 68 short course, 6 bogies, 2 birdies, and it follows yesterdays 76. I'm well chuffed and would like to say that I have cracked it, but I know that I have only cracked it for this week.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Day off work today to play mud golf with mates from my old club. Due to the weather, foggy at first, damp all day, has been for a week, we had the course to ourselves. It would be millionaires golf except if I was a millionaire I'd be playing abroad right now in the dry and the sun.

Driving was spot on, hybrids were useless short game was very mixed. Hard to concentrate in the cold and damp, even more so as this weather doesn't help my back.

First time at Alnwick Castle GC since their new clubhouse has been built, holes moved around. The clubhouse is excellent, modern, light, welcoming and when the fog lifts, it gives a view over the course and land below that is a real plus for the club.

Good fun had by all.
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in thinking that the old clubhouse was a wooden hut? If correct then last time I was there we were pestered by a gazillion angry wasps. Made for an interesting post round pint.


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 3, 2022)

Started birdie birdie then my swing change had me a bit wayward. Though lots of good up and downs and pars finished with a 2 over 72.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2022)

Decent day today - 3 birdies 4 bogeys and so many missed chances with a cold putter


----------



## 5OTT (Dec 3, 2022)

Had one of my worst ever rounds, absolute shocker.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 3, 2022)

Had a decent round today in the monthly stableford.  Ended up with 36 pts (gross 82) which will get me a modest cut. But modest enough to (probably) take me down to 13.9 - my new lowest ever.  (And I mean _ever_ ). Given I was at 21.3 at the start of the year, I'm quite pleased ...


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 3, 2022)

First day back after 5 weeks or so out with an injury. So good to be out and a nice still day to enjoy. 
Greens were unbelievably quick. Best I've seen them in December ever. Delighted about that. 
My golf was a little rusty in places, especially at the start. Driver a little hooky. Holed nothing of length. Still enjoyed it. 
Back still feels fine after which is the main thing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Am I right in thinking that the old clubhouse was a wooden hut? If correct then last time I was there we were pestered by a gazillion angry wasps. Made for an interesting post round pint.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you are right. The new clubhouse and location is a major upgrade. I didn't see any wasps nests nearby so hopefully you will be okay next time 😆


----------



## Crow (Dec 4, 2022)

December Stableford today, I hit one GIR!
Must have chipped and putted well though as I scored 34 points (which surprisingly has me in 4th place in division 2) and took 29 putts.


----------



## IainP (Dec 4, 2022)

Standing in the rough on the 1st being pelted by hailstones I did wonder why I'd bothered 🥴 - not having picked up a club for 2 weeks was mostly the answer. They passed, and generally tee shots from then on were pretty good. Short game & putting took a while to align but overall was pleased to have gone out and although shoulder was aching it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 4, 2022)

Definition of madness?

I didn't play, but the club held a winter pairs comp today. Two tee times off each tee, shotgun start. That's 8 golfers stood on each tee waiting to tee off for a 5-hour round in what without a doubt was atrocious cold, wet and gusty  weather.

Definition of madness? Signing up for that.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 4, 2022)

After over a month of playing from fairway mats, I played at Wilmslow golf club today in a 4BBB knockout, the course was in very good condition and the grren were good.
i played very well, one of my best rounds ever, allowing for concessions I was at best 4 over gross and at worse 6 over and it was done without holing anything longer than 6 feet.
 I gave 9, 11 and 13 shots and we won 3&2.

All in all a lovely afternoon


----------



## peld (Dec 5, 2022)

last weekend I played Vale de Lobo - 3 nights, 3 full rounds (plus 9 holes and 13 holes in the 2 afternoons). Played very well.

Highly recommend their stay and play deal - worked out about £700 each for 3 nights in a deluxe apartment, flights, transfers, buggies, unlimited golf and club hire if you wanted it.


----------



## Crow (Dec 5, 2022)

After yesterday's surprise of placing 4th in Div 2 with 34 points (although still waiting for official results to be posted), today I upped my game in the Seniors Stableford and scored 35.

And I'm VERY surprised to find that that's currently holding first place. 
Conditions weren't nice but it wasn't that bad, a bit of on-and-off rain, not overly windy and not excessively cold and yet from 56 returns the top scores are 35, 34, then two 33s.
Should get a cut and hopefully a bit extra as the PCC surely must go up?

The last tee time have posted their scores but there are still a few who haven't, although they might not have played.


----------



## DaveR (Dec 5, 2022)

Crow said:



			After yesterday's surprise of placing 4th in Div 2 with 34 points (although still waiting for official results to be posted), today I upped my game in the Seniors Stableford and scored 35.

And I'm VERY surprised to find that that's currently holding first place. 
Conditions weren't nice but it wasn't that bad, a bit of on-and-off rain, not overly windy and not excessively cold and yet from 56 returns the top scores are 35, 34, then two 33s.
Should get a cut and hopefully a bit extra as the PCC surely must go up?

The last tee time have posted their scores but there are still a few who haven't, although they might not have played.
		
Click to expand...

Well played but don't get your hopes up about PCC!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2022)

Out first thing today..not too cold and very light winds....
My ability seems to have deserted me, hopefully, temporarily......
The wind started to pick up a bit on the back 9, the temperature dropped, the drizzle began and my knee took offence.
It was really starting to sing on the last 2 holes but the card was long gone by then.
I know it's all in the numbers but when your PP plays better than you but goes up a shot and you play worse and stay the same it does get a little disheartening


----------



## Big85 (Dec 6, 2022)

Played 9 holes today and was absolutely woeful.. my handicap is 12.4 yet played nowhere near that. Last time I played was last Wednesday yet it felt like I hadn’t played for a month!! Annoyed and Frustrated as nothing went right


----------



## DaveR (Dec 6, 2022)

Played Rushmore today for the first time. Not far from me but just never got around to playing it. Pleasant track, few bland holes but some nice ones too. Strangest thing is a flat 150 yard par 3 with no bunkers or trouble around the green but it's stroke index 8 🤔


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2022)

Despite the forcaste for Snow overnight and the morning, the weather was OK so played with the boys.  In fact the weather was OK, probably about 5 deg. Hit it ok, but didn't hole anything, but luckily my two pp who were both high teen handicaps were on fire, 4 gross birdies between them so we took the money with ease. In fact I don't think I contributed on more than two holes and was only 2 over gross🤣


----------



## DRW (Dec 7, 2022)

Not played alot over the last month or so, work a bit mental but did Played Alwoodley a month or so ago(close enough to, today), WHS 13.9, won the match play. Handicap now up to 12.9

Nice course, very playable, cant say I was blown away tho, some cracking holes.

But what a brilliant clubhouse and welcome. Thanks for making it a lovely day Alwoodley.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 7, 2022)

Had a WhattsApp from HiD that I'd won the M & S Christmas hamper at the Xmas fayre she was helping to run in the clubhouse whilst I was on the 10th tee then went on to win the Fiddle 2 from 4 shooting a 2 over , winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Smoj (Dec 8, 2022)

spur of the moment need for a round, so played a 1pm tee off - stuck behind a 2 ball which wouldnt let me through from the 6th to the 18th. weather was beautiful on the first tee and an absolute frozen tundra from the 13th.

last week the course was a mudball festival, today with the frost made the course/fairways/green a lot harder and much more to my liking. 

shot a just below ave 83


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2022)

Three of us just played a scramble and shot a bogey free -4.
Was happy considering that the course was still pretty frozen most of the way round, but, with the sun out, it never really felt very cold.
My new G425 driver and 7 wood both had very good days today, which was nice!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 9, 2022)

Nice day out round the Dukes at Woburn today. Extremely frosty, rock hard greens but very sunny. Really enjoyed it and shot a very respectable 87 given the conditions. Without the frost, I’m sure at least another 4 or 5 putts would have dropped 🤔😇🏌️‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2022)

Teed off at 2.30 as I’d had enough of work and got stuck behind the worst
4 ball in the history of crap 4 balls who had zero interest in letting me through or playing at a decent pace. 

Just used it as a practice game and Decided to hit irons off the tees. 

Finished +2 which was nice


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 9, 2022)

Full 18 on to temp greens this weekend due to the frost. Never in my 3 years at raven have they used 1 temporary green! Fair play to the new greenkeeper


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2022)

Played in a little club comp today.
The weather was freezing.
My golf was also ice cold.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2022)

Nice early start at 7:30 , -5 in the car , course frozen , 16 of us playing in the swindle , didn’t feel too cold , was a great laugh , just enjoyable where the standard golf wasn’t worth worrying about


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nice early start at 7:30 , -5 in the car , course frozen , 16 of us playing in the swindle , didn’t feel too cold , was a great laugh , just enjoyable where the standard golf wasn’t worth worrying about
		
Click to expand...

I am suprized the club let you play.
Ours is closed for H&S and 3” of snow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am suprized the club let you play.
Ours is closed for H&S and 3” of snow.
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn’t the course be open 🤷‍♂️ it’s not snow


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why wouldn’t the course be open 🤷‍♂️ it’s not snow
		
Click to expand...

Ours has some very severe slopes so hard ice it’s closed.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2022)

Well that was a laugh! Frozen conditions today. I couldn't play last week due to a cut finger so I was always going out today regardless (finger still not great but had a plaster on it and didn't grip as tightly as usual.) 

Managed to birdie our first (13th) - never a good idea as we all know! Farcical at times after that. Most of the greens were frozen solid and like trying to pitch it onto your kitchen floor, so absolutely no chance. Other times couldn't get a tee in the ground so ended up skying a few tee shots! Did manage a second birdie on the par 5 8th with one of my best shots of the year - a 175 6 iron out of the rough, aimed short to allow for the skip forward off the ground and ended up two feet from the pin. Only had one par all day though despite the two birdies! Some of holes were just a joke really, your options were land it short in the bunker or bounce it 20 yards through the back - and you really didn't want to be in a bunker.

Managed to laugh it off for the most part, didn't play the last hole as we were actually losing light as we were held up early on, so ended up with 28 points for 17 holes and felt like I'd played well to get that. 82 gross so would have likely been 87-89 had we played the last hole; very happy to break 90 despite the ridiculous conditions.

I genuinely saw one of our members playing in shorts and t-shirt. It was -1°c by the end. Absolutely mental. I had four layers, a hat and gloves.


----------



## timd77 (Dec 10, 2022)

Such a fun round of golf today…

Course closed yesterday due to a bit of snow and frozen ground, today’s comp cancelled. Email first thing confirming the course is open although frozen…

Got there about 9.30, car park empty, me and P virtually had the course to ourselves. Pro said they opened the course knowing barely anybody would play. Scene was set on the first, pal pitched on from 20 yards ‘boing’ ball hits the ice rink of a green, bounces 20 feet in the air off the back, cue fits of laughter from both of us! Spent the rest of the day taking the rough with smooth, enjoying the mad bounces, leaving putts 10 feet short due to the ball collecting snow, trying to land wedges 10 feet short to anllow the big bounce forward etc. Loved it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2022)

Winter greens and rock hard ground made the golf fun if a large bit random.  And just to top off my randomness I went and got my first ever hole in one…on a 49yd temporary hole…so that doesn‘t count.  Which is good, as I’d rather my first was a on a proper par 3.


----------



## Crow (Dec 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Winter greens and rock hard ground made the golf fun if a large bit random.  And just to top off my randomness I went and got my first ever hole in one…on a 49yd temporary hole…so that doesn‘t count.  Which is good, as I’d rather my first was a on a proper par 3.
		
Click to expand...

But it does count, you can't discount it because the hole was short, it was the course layout for that day. 
It's certainly not one to shout about though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2022)

Crow said:



			But it does count, you can't discount it because the hole was short, it was the course layout for that day.
It's certainly not one to shout about though. 

Click to expand...

Indeed but not sure on it counting, see other thread, course not qualifying etc.  Though maybe I’ll take the albatross 😎


----------



## Crow (Dec 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed but not sure on it counting, see other thread, course not qualifying etc.  Though maybe I’ll take the albatross 😎
		
Click to expand...

That's counting for handicap, nowhere have I ever read that a hole in one has to be on a handicap qualifying course.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2022)

Good fun today - team comp in the icy' est, most frozen conditions for some time, our first hole in a shotgun start, a 125 par 3, where all 4 scores count (except we were only a 3 ball with one crying off sick) a 50° gap wedge and a15ft bounce and a 4 to start and so it went on ! 👍👍


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 12, 2022)

I played today but in the words of Bones 

"it might be golf Jim but not as we know it"


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2022)

Seniors Christmas Texas scramble today, half the course was closed so we only played 9 holes. Teams of 4, each player to take four tee shots, mine were chosen for holes 1 and 2.  The player whose shot is chosen can't play the next shot. 

I just counted the shots I hit over the nine holes and due to the format I only hit 18 shots, including putts, glad I showed up!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 15, 2022)

Been a long time since I saw a ball bounce 20 yds in the air when a green has been hit 😁


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2022)

We had that today, absolutely hilarious.
The thing that got me was that we were continually surprised by it, even though it had happened on every previous green.


----------



## Skypilot (Dec 16, 2022)

I played 9 holes on Wednesday and Thursday this week. Two different courses.
I had a nightmare trying to get the tees in the ground. I even broke the end of a heavy duty penknife trying to break through.

What do other guys do in this situation?


----------



## IanM (Dec 16, 2022)

...not use a tee and hit my 5 wood off the ground.  Mind you, if it's that frozen (which it is) we'll be closed.

-7 at Newport last night.  Course been closed since last Saturday. Prospect of play tomorrow, slimmer than a slim person from Slimville!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Skypilot said:



			I played 9 holes on Wednesday and Thursday this week. Two different courses.
I had a nightmare trying to get the tees in the ground. I even broke the end of a heavy duty penknife trying to break through.

What do other guys do in this situation?
		
Click to expand...

The answer is.....

Stay home


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 16, 2022)

IanM said:



			...*not use a tee and hit my 5 wood off the ground.  Mind you, if it's that frozen (which it is) we'll be closed.*

-7 at Newport last night.  Course been closed since last Saturday. Prospect of play tomorrow, slimmer than a slim person from Slimville!
		
Click to expand...

I played a tee shot yesterday on a par 3 with a five iron. It was sat up on an all weather mat. When I struck the ball the club never followed through. There was a frozen dip under the ball. I thought I had broke my wrists as the club stopped dead. 😖
Edit to say a few of my PP ended up topping the balls yesterday with there woods. The club hits the frozen ground, bounces up and hits the top of the ball. Quite funny to see 😁


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2022)

First out flying solo and carrying the bag..
Felt good to out after what seems like a lifetime for me..only 16 days but I would normally have played a dozen of them..
A bit soft in the lower areas where the chalk is turning to clay but most of the back 9(only 9 I played) was pretty good.
The greens are very soft so our "extreme weather conditions " policy kicked in..all pins on the fringe grass and off to one side to minimise traffic on the greens themselves.
I asked the Head Greeny why we didn't just cut temps and the reason is that, on too many holes, there just isn't anywhere to put them..
Played OK, 3 or 4 over...New irons go well, long lob wedge doesn't.....but not really judging anything too much.
Slight aggravation of my dodgy knee is a worry so if it's still carry only tomorrow then that'll be it until after Chrimbo..
May go tomorrow if trolleys are allowed..not sure my knee likes carrying..


----------



## banjofred (Dec 21, 2022)

Nope...played 9 today and the wind was trying to tear my skin off......Next Wed.....maybe......it's winter, it is what it is.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2022)

Went down to the club this afternoon. Had every intention of carrying, took five clubs out of my bag to lighten the load, got to the club and realised I hadn't reattached the detachable strap on my bag, which was at home, so had to use the trolley anyway. 🤣 Course very soft in places of course but perfectly playable, bar the odd shocker of a lie in the rough.

Started poorly as usual, doubles on the first two holes. Picked it up with a few good pars and had 16 points by halfway. More good pars on 10 & 11 but ruined it by chucking in doubles on 12 & 13. Ended up with 17 points in for 33 total (84 gross). Not too unhappy with that on a soft winter course - I can easily recall at least three shots going on slightly fat pitches that just went absolutely nowhere. My greenside chipping was very good though and that saved me a couple to be fair. Loving the new hybrid still as well, very good out of the rough which is definitely needed at this time of year.


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2022)

Played 13 holes today.

It was nice to get out again to blow away the cobwebs


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 21, 2022)

1st 18 holes in a while. Played to my handicap even with 3x3 putts.


----------



## AussieKB (Dec 22, 2022)

I've got the opposite, played in a comp today, 80 odd players in 32 degrees celsius.... had 36 points off a 5 handicap, down to play on Saturday and 33 is the forecast.


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 22, 2022)

1st ever round breaking par 🥳.
-2 68 net 63. Pretty much stress free though on a long par 4 decided to lay up and pushed it right 2 feet from OB but then got up and down from 80 yards for par. Nice way  to Finnish off the year .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2022)

Turned up this morning to find the course fully open on all greens- weather was nice and mild , bit of drizzle , surprised at how dry it was , greens in lovely nick

Nice solid 1 over the front 9 , 2 under the back 9 for 1 under par round which happened to include 

A hole in one on the 14th 😁😁😁😁😁

3rd one on that hole and 8th overall


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2022)

First game in 2 weeks, back on full greens.
Very nice to be back out again. Hit it ok so did my playing partners so good enough to take the money. Got a game tomorrow at Nairn Dunbar.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 24, 2022)

Only had time for 9 holes this morning as off out for lunch with the family. Course a bit damp in places as it absolutely chucked it down yesterday, but not too bad. 

Been struggling recently but played 8 of the 9 really well, 18 points with no putts dropping, happy with that.


----------



## AussieKB (Dec 24, 2022)

I played today in 33 degrees Celsius and could not hole a putt but still managed to shoot 4 over par for 36 points, the winner had 41 points who I played with and he should have had more.


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2022)

Level par on the front 9 with a birdie on 2 (eagle putt lipped out) and an eagle on 9 for 24 points

2nd 9 we were stuck behind a 4 ball playing a scramble so were waiting on  every shot.

Ended up 8 over and 39 points


----------



## IanM (Dec 24, 2022)

11 degrees and sunny. Hardly any wind too. First game in 2 weeks. 

Won 6 and 5.  Merry Christmas


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2022)

Annoying today. Course is soft and sodden, classic winter conditions that I never do well in. Front nine felt like I hit the ball quite well but only had 16 points so the score didn't show it - and I had to make some fantastic putts to get that. Back nine didn't play so well but still added another 16 points. Not really fun playing off wet mud but it's still better than not playing so I guess that's why we do it. Five pars.. four doubles.


----------



## weewullie (Dec 24, 2022)

12 pars, 5 birdies........and a blob! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 24, 2022)

Won 9&7, 1 over par after 11.  Where’s that been all year🤔


----------



## banjofred (Dec 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not really fun playing off wet mud but it's still better than not playing so I guess that's why we do it. Five pars.. four doubles.
		
Click to expand...

Pssst.......fairway mats.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Pssst.......fairway mats. 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't affect me, I'd have to hit a fairway first.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 26, 2022)

Went over to play the 3 club comp. Nice enough morning, but a little dusting of snow on a couple if greens. Was going ok until it started to snow on the 9th, by the 10th sleety snow was coming down heavily. Back was soaked by the time I got to my ball, played my 2nd, Coops decided to dead in, by the time got to the next shot hands freezing and soaked, so headed in too. The other 2 stayed out. Just got heavier as we got closer to the clubhouse.


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2022)

Tee off at 8.30. Clear blue sky, hardly anyone about till later.  Lovely round.  Greens were cut this morning too... course was really nice 

Very enjoyable


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 27, 2022)

A four person scramble today with a shotgun start. We came second. The highlight was my tee shot on the par 3 15th, a wedge that found the bottom of the hole. Pitched about a foot behind the hole and spun back. My 1st hole in one after 36 years of trying. 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 27, 2022)

Nice knock today with the FIL. I think we got lucky with the weather as we avoided the rain the whole way round and it wasn’t particularly breezy until the last few holes.

Started with a nice birdie, then quickly threw it away with a double on the next.  Played pretty steady the whole way round, apart from 2 bad holes which included a quad after knocking it OOB with my 2nd shot. Ended up on 79, so not too shabby after not playing for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2022)

Having stayed at my parents last night in Ampthill, just had a nine hole round at Mount Pleasant with my dad. It's one of the clubs he's considering joining next year but he hadn't been up there before.

Course is on the shorter side, and fairly wide and forgiving, consequently we both played really well. The greens were excellent to be fair to them, still firm and a good roll despite it being winter. I shot 4 over par - one double after a sliced drive and having to chip out of trees, but six pars so really pleased with how I played. Only 19 points though as the low course rating meant I only get 5 shots.

My dad unofficially off 36 gets him 17 shots and he played a blinder for 21 points. Probably the best nine I've seen him play in years so I couldn't complete with that! I would have needed almost level par to win. 😆 But fair play to him, it was nice to see him playing so well and enjoying it.


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2022)

Had a very nice stroll around Farleigh today as part of a birthday golf day 

Hacked it around in 82 for 39 points and a nice £60 win - LIV golf watch out!

Had 3 unmentionables (not pink castle tees) which was annoying.

On 18 @Bratty nutted a drive only to almost cry when my 3 wood went 298 yards.

I’m now hanging out my backside as I’ve been awake since 1am so might go to bed


----------



## CliveW (Dec 27, 2022)

Tee time booked for Carnoustie Championship this morning at 10:52 and this is what it was like outside!...


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Dec 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Having stayed at my parents last night in Ampthill, just had a nine hole round at Mount Pleasant with my dad. It's one of the clubs he's considering joining next year but he hadn't been up there before.

Course is on the shorter side, and fairly wide and forgiving, consequently we both played really well. The greens were excellent to be fair to them, still firm and a good roll despite it being winter. I shot 4 over par - one double after a sliced drive and having to chip out of trees, but six pars so really pleased with how I played. Only 19 points though as the low course rating meant I only get 5 shots.

My dad unofficially off 36 gets him 17 shots and he played a blinder for 21 points. Probably the best nine I've seen him play in years so I couldn't complete with that! I would have needed almost level par to win. 😆 But fair play to him, it was nice to see him playing so well and enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Which 9 did you play?  I think the older holes are more interesting; the newer ones aren’t really developed yet.  I wonder how well maintained it’ll be as the course is due to close in 2024. It’s a shame - it’s a good beginners course.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 27, 2022)

First game since Sat 3rd. Blimey, 23 days without playing golf!

Teed off 8:42am, we were supposed to be a 4, but one no-show. Then one gave up after 9. Two of us battled on including last 5 holes in drizzle which I did in two over par.
Finished 18 holes in 6 over par, one birdie on the 9th and 33 putts with no 3-putts.
Fairly chuffed with that after such a long lay-off.
Carrying 14 clubs and a brolly. Needed to burn off some calories.


----------



## Bratty (Dec 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			Had a very nice stroll around Farleigh today as part of a birthday golf day

Hacked it around in 82 for 39 points and a nice £60 win - LIV golf watch out!

Had 3 unmentionables (not pink castle tees) which was annoying.

On 18 @Bratty nutted a drive only to almost cry when my 3 wood went 298 yards.

I’m now hanging out my backside as I’ve been awake since 1am so might go to bed
		
Click to expand...

Thoroughly enjoyed my round at Farliegh today. 37 points off 10, which was pretty good... especially with an 8 and 6 on the card. Had a birdie and won £25 for two nearest the pins, which is rare for me.
Wind was pretty tough at times, as was hitting a pretty good driver and then watching Dando smash one 60 yards past it with a 3 wood! That said we both par'd it, so it ain't all about distance. He's just lucky he didn't have to chip on that hole, otherwise his 297 yard drive would have resulted in a 6! 😆


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2022)

Friendly knock today but woeful around and on the greens so ended up paying for the first round as I cam last. Shame as short game had been ticking along


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Having stayed at my parents last night in Ampthill, *just had a nine hole round at Mount Pleasant with my dad. It's one of the clubs he's considering joining next year but he hadn't been up there before.*

Course is on the shorter side, and fairly wide and forgiving, consequently we both played really well. The greens were excellent to be fair to them, still firm and a good roll despite it being winter. I shot 4 over par - one double after a sliced drive and having to chip out of trees, but six pars so really pleased with how I played. Only 19 points though as the low course rating meant I only get 5 shots.

My dad unofficially off 36 gets him 17 shots and he played a blinder for 21 points. Probably the best nine I've seen him play in years so I couldn't complete with that! I would have needed almost level par to win. 😆 But fair play to him, it was nice to see him playing so well and enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Strong rumours its in the process of being sold for houses, would make sure he finds out before doing so


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2022)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Which 9 did you play?  I think the older holes are more interesting; the newer ones aren’t really developed yet.  I wonder how well maintained it’ll be as the course is due to close in 2024. It’s a shame - it’s a good beginners course.
		
Click to expand...

We played the front nine. Don't know if that's the old or new though (considering they may have changed the order for all I know - one of the holes has a pillbox). Seems a bit mad that's it closing in two years when they only just built nine new holes. That certainly is a shame.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 27, 2022)

Played Heacham Manor, two birdies but not enough decent puts to break 36 points


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Dec 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We played the front nine. Don't know if that's the old or new though (considering they may have changed the order for all I know - one of the holes has a pillbox). Seems a bit mad that's it closing in two years when they only just built nine new holes. That certainly is a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Both nines are a mix, but the new holes are fairly obvious.  I think they are accepting memberships until February 23 (to close Feb 24).


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 28, 2022)

Had a walk around my old club as part of the gathering with @Bratty & @Dando , it made me realise golf isn’t just about the quality of the course.


----------



## Smoj (Dec 28, 2022)

Very windy and wet, but it was just lovely to get out on the course after 2 weeks and working all over the holidays.
scored a 94, which was fine, battling the wind a lot.
when i got home i tweaked some things; delofted my wood and tuned my hybrids 1 degree upright, as a few great shots tended to go right more than i would of liked. obviosuly i blame the wind.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2022)

Played 9 holes this morning and the course was in a remarkably good condition given the amount of rain, snow and high winds we've had. I missed playing from mid October to mid November due to a holiday in Australia and New Zealand, and again in mid December when we went away for my 70th birthday. As a result, since the first trip, I've only managed one 18 hole and 3 nine hole knocks but started today level par for the first 3 holes and just a few dropped shots over the rest. Looking forward to getting back to normal


----------



## AussieKB (Dec 29, 2022)

I played today in nearly 100 degrees heat, shot 3 over par and was exhausted.....luckily I won a 2016 bottle of Shiraz.


----------



## Pants (Dec 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			....but started today level par for the first 3 holes and just a few dropped shots over the rest. *Looking forward to getting back to normal*

Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2022)

Pants said:





Click to expand...

I mean't playing more, not less good 😁


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 30, 2022)

Level par round this afternoon at Matlock golf club. A few holes were winter greens so a little short.  Nice birdie on the 18th.   Joined a member and I used a pinnacle soft I found as some holes are tight and didn’t want to lose  a decent ball. Well done pinnacle.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 30, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			A four person scramble today with a shotgun start. We came second. The highlight was my tee shot on the par 3 15th, a wedge that found the bottom of the hole. Pitched about a foot behind the hole and spun back. My 1st hole in one after 36 years of trying. 😁
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to put this, but the ball I used was a pro v1x that I found a couple of months ago. I’ve already used it for a couple of rounds and it is all scuffed up. It even has somebody else’s three initials on it. 🤣


----------



## IainP (Dec 30, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Level par round this afternoon at Matlock golf club. A few holes were winter greens so a little short.  Nice birdie on the 18th.   Joined a member and I used a pinnacle soft I found as some holes are tight and didn’t want to lose  a decent ball. Well done pinnacle.
		
Click to expand...

I think I recall a thread a few years back where people were listing the ball they had used for their best round, many were 'non-premium' balls and oftennot their regular ball. Maybe there is something in it!


----------



## Bratty (Dec 30, 2022)

IainP said:



			I think I recall a thread a few years back where people were listing the ball they had used for their best round, many were 'non-premium' balls and oftennot their regular ball. Maybe there is something in it!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, my best rounds have been with a Titleist AVX... and they cost a fortune!


----------



## GG26 (Dec 30, 2022)

Played the home course yesterday for my first round in nearly four weeks.  Was surprised how well it has stood up to the rain over the past couple of weeks.  Played very well for the first 11 holes ( on 25 pts up to then) and was striking the irons as good as ever and just couldn’t get a putt to drop. Least said about the remainder of the round the better, but overall was encouraged for next year.


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 30, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Sadly, my best rounds have been with a Titleist AVX... and they cost a fortune!
		
Click to expand...

I’m a fan of the AVX. Used one for my lowest ever round.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2022)

Last game of the year, wintergreens but good to have a hit at least.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 31, 2022)

Played this morning and after last night's downpour the course was sodden! On full greens with the exception of the 11th though which was a welcome surprise.

Played well with the exception of 3holes in the middle where I dropped half my shots 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 31, 2022)

poor front nine, but 20 points home gave me a total of 33 points, 2 birdies including a 2 so went home happy


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 31, 2022)

Shot two under gross this morning.
Course was quite good after the rain we have had.
Twelve temps make it very short.
I think having to hammer the putts helps it’s like the pros ramming them in.
But very happy with my game.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 1, 2023)

Played Thorpeness today for the first time - impressed with the course and would recommend 

3 over my handicap and drove the ball well. Let down by poor putting and having not swung a club since November


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2023)

39 points today. Not a bad way to start 2023


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jan 1, 2023)

I haven’t played for 4weeks due to a few issues but me, my son and daughter are pegging it up Tuesday at 840am on  the old all being well. We haven’t played together since before COVID.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 2, 2023)

Lovely weather for a round this morning teeing off at 8:15. Ground was a bit damp, but the sun was out and a little wind.

Set the standard pretty high for the year by going round in 71, which beats my previous PB comfortably. We were on a couple of temps, which were a bit of a lottery so it could have been a shot or two better but they probably saved me a couple of shots by being shorter holes so they evened themselves out.


----------



## oleinone (Jan 2, 2023)

Played of forward winter tees with a young South African ex pro rugby player. He's only recently taken up the game but his ball striking is extraordinary. On 2, a par 4 his ball launched into the stratosphere and then pitched and stopped 7 feet from the pin. Breathtaking.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 2, 2023)

Course closed....again.......not that I'm bothered. Apparently I fell asleep on the chair last night after walking out of the dining room, where everyone was. In my defence.....my son and I went through ten bottles of wine.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 2, 2023)

A Win's A Win 

First time holding a club in 6 weeks due to illness and weather and stuff
Played like I'd never played before for the grans total of 9 on the front, compared to @imurgs gallant 10
carry only, so not a full bag

Much better on the back with 19 points, but drove like a clown apart from 3 half decent ones
Did him by one, 

Just nice to be back out


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2023)

A nice little walk with @Bratty & @Dando as well my mate, a close match shaking hand all square on 18. Some very close to the line banter at the mildest of times but exactly what winter golf should be.

Dando did a typical Dando and shot 41 off the whites with zero roll on the ball, he’s now officially struck off the Christmas card list!


----------



## Bratty (Jan 2, 2023)

Oddsocks said:



			A nice little walk with @Bratty & @Dando as well my mate, a close match shaking hand all square on 18. Some very close to the line banter at the mildest of times but exactly what winter golf should be.

Dando did a typical Dando and shot 41 off the whites with zero roll on the ball, he’s now officially struck off the Christmas card list!
		
Click to expand...

And a wonderful time was had by all. Oddsocks very kindly mentioned handshakes, but not my 4 shanks! Honestly, God knows what was going on sometimes as I shank chipped my way round Woldingham!
13 points out and 17 back, and couldn't buy a putt almost all round.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2023)

Bratty said:



			And a wonderful time was had by all. Oddsocks very kindly mentioned handshakes, but not my 4 shanks! Honestly, God knows what was going on sometimes as I shank chipped my way round Woldingham!
13 points out and 17 back, and couldn't buy a putt almost all round.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t believe in kicking a man when he’s down.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2023)

Not so good today as Fragger suggested earlier...front o was epitomised by 2 pieces of bad luck..
4th hole has a raised green and if youre even on the front part you roll 20 yards off the green 
My approach almost made it far enough to stay but just slipped back.
Fragger's,  somehow, defied gravity and stayed up.
My chip up went 3 yards past his ball and came back to my feet......right..now we know who has incriminating photos of the Golfing Gods..
6 th hole I had a horseshoe that finished an inch from the hole..not sure how it didn't drop.
The knee was getting poor going down 17 and it's absolute murder now but I need to get it moving again.
I've played more golf in the last 2 days than I did in the whole of December. 
Just need the rain to stop so we can get the trolleys out again...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2023)

Had our somewhat-annual winter round at Rickmansworth - public course known to locals as 'Tricky Ricky' as it's a par 65 with several extremely difficult par 3s. 

I made a total arse of the first hole so that was a great start. After that I struck the ball pretty well but my chipping and putting let me down big time. Chipping out of mud with a bit of long grass on most holes, I quite often punted it much too far whilst trying to ensure I didn't duff them short, so that was irritating. Didn't hole a putt of any length until the 14th. 15 points out with two blobs, 16 points back in for 31 total. Disappointing but most of the bad stuff was short game and you kind of expect that on muddy muni course in winter so it is what it is. Shared the win as my mate off 15 (14 shots today) also got 31, and our 29 handicapper pal (27 today) who's normally the king bandit only managed 28 despite starting well. So none of us uprooted any trees or leapt any tall buildings.


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2023)

First round of 2023!

Thought I'd play some basic clubs for the fun of it so teamed up a budget Harold Bird & Son laminated 1 wood with a Gowers Brown Nylon headed 3 wood, a half set of McGhie "Tiger Tee" irons, as far as I can tell these were the cheapest irons available in the UK around the 1970s.
To round the set off I added one of those all aluminium putters found at seaside putting greens and crazy golf courses, complete with the ubiquitous hosepipe type grip which I'd found amongst a bag of 1930s clubs that I bought from ebay!

I knew that the clubs were basically junk but I didn't expect my play to be such rubbish too!

One of the worst rounds I can remember of 102 strokes, 21 Stableford points.
I took 33 putts but that doesn't paint a rosy picture of the putter (it stunk) as my poor play meant that I was rarely anywhere near the green in regulation and so a lot of chips and putts from off the green were played (I don't count putts that aren't made on the green).

I just hope that this isn't going to be my standard for 2023.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 2, 2023)

Managed a full 18 again this afternoon.

Started terrible and was 5 over through 6 before going on a decent run of pars before finishing bogey, double, bogey.

Still not a bad way to start 2023 (for me).


----------



## louise_a (Jan 2, 2023)

I played today and..... my electric trolley packed in...happy new year


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 2, 2023)

2 from 4 to count New Year's Shotgun at 10.00
Played like a drain for first 9 holes but then 3 birdies on the back helped the team to 4th place and a nice bottle of 10 year Laphroaig


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 2, 2023)

Crow said:



			First round of 2023!

Thought I'd play some basic clubs for the fun of it so teamed up a budget Harold Bird & Son laminated 1 wood with a Gowers Brown Nylon headed 3 wood, a half set of McGhie "Tiger Tee" irons, as far as I can tell these were the cheapest irons available in the UK around the 1970s.
To round the set off I added one of those all aluminium putters found at seaside putting greens and crazy golf courses, complete with the ubiquitous hosepipe type grip which I'd found amongst a bag of 1930s clubs that I bought from ebay!

I knew that the clubs were basically junk but I didn't expect my play to be such rubbish too!

One of the worst rounds I can remember of 102 strokes, 21 Stableford points.
I took 33 putts but that doesn't paint a rosy picture of the putter (it stunk) as my poor play meant that I was rarely anywhere near the green in regulation and so a lot of chips and putts from off the green were played (I don't count putts that aren't made on the green).

I just hope that this isn't going to be my standard for 2023. 

















Click to expand...


I like the 3 wood. PIMP


----------



## banjofred (Jan 2, 2023)

Yowza....who needs to practice? 41pts today....even missed a 2 foot putt for par.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 2, 2023)

Only 9 holes and the first time out in a couple days short of a month 😱

Rusty, but overall very happy with +5 gross. Errant tee shot on 9 was buried in the heather and took 2 to get out resulting in a double… +3 through 8 though 👍🏻

Great to be back at it


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Played today and managed a 5 over. Happy with that considering I had three doubles🤬. 2nd of January and I played two holes with just a T-shirt on the top half. ☀️


----------



## Newtonuti (Jan 3, 2023)

Played yesterday with the father in law, brother in law and my pal at The Forest of Arden. Happy with it to be fair, hit 97, which is excellent for my handicap! Parred the first, then found myself coming in a bit shallow with my irons, so got back on plane with them and had a corker for me. Driver was very hit and miss, but Rome wasn't built in a day. Loving the work my new coach is doing with me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2023)

Played Sunday and Monday and had 39 and 36 points respectively. Nice and very happy


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2023)

Played with the boys today, decent turn out, 2 from 3 scores to count.  My team were  +2, 1, 2  the lowest group innthe field. We had 21 birdies between us.. FYI we didn't win🤣 but we def had the most gross birdies 😉


----------



## Imurg (Friday at 12:17 PM)

After today's round it's now clear that while I have an arthritis flare up in my left knee I can't carry and it may even have been carrying that bought it on.
Trolleys back on today. Didn't want to overdo things and it was CVG's first round in a month so we called it a day after 16.
I'm not going to say the knee doesn't hurt but it's only mildly uncomfortable compared to screaming for mercy....
Actually played fairly steadily today. A couple of birdies going out and mainly pars coming in.
17 front, 15 back with 2 holes to go so +5 to that point....most acceptable. 
Rainy weekend ahead so may have to skip Monday if it's  carry only.....


----------



## Dando (Friday at 12:18 PM)

Imurg said:



			After today's round it's now clear that while I have an arthritis flare up in my left knee I can't carry and it may even have been carrying that bought it on.
Trolleys back on today. Didn't want to overdo things and it was CVG's first round in a month so we called it a day after 16.
I'm not going to say the knee doesn't hurt but it's only mildly uncomfortable compared to screaming for mercy....
Actually played fairly steadily today. A couple of birdies going out and mainly pars coming in.
17 front, 15 back with 2 holes to go so +5 to that point....most acceptable.
Rainy weekend ahead so may have to skip Monday if it's  carry only.....

Click to expand...

we should just have you put down mate


----------



## Imurg (Friday at 12:20 PM)

Dando said:



			we should just have you put down mate
		
Click to expand...

My retort to Fragger when he implies that is " I can still beat you Scratch"😋


----------



## Dando (Friday at 12:21 PM)

Imurg said:



			My retort to Fragger when he implies that is " I can still beat you Scratch"😋
		
Click to expand...

maybe we'll have you put down if he beats you


----------



## Imurg (Friday at 12:22 PM)

Dando said:



			maybe we'll have you put down if he beats you
		
Click to expand...

That makes me immortal  - Cheers Mate


----------



## arnieboy (Friday at 3:06 PM)

Played today on what I thought would be temporary greens, no problem. Halfway round we were moved onto main greens and suggested to one of the greenkeepers that this was a mistake.  He told us that certain members had complained about the use of temporaries, idiots, thus the change. The greens were so soft and should have been protected during this wet spell.


----------



## Orikoru (Saturday at 4:50 PM)

Just went out this afternoon. On and off drizzle throughout, threatened to get heavy once or twice but never horrendous. Still pretty miserable though.

Started really well, 14 points after six, then ruined the first nine with three one-pointers. Never quite got it back on the second nine so finished on 33. Putted quite well, albeit without holing much, but my lag putts were frequently perfect pace. I just think it's hard to keep playing well and keep focused mentally when the weather is poor and getting you down.

Achieved something remarkable which was zero fairways hit. Zero. Was battling a high slice for much of it, it was very windy too and grips were soaked by the end so it just got worse. Even topped one which I hadn't done for a long, long time. Lucky my new(ish) hybrid is excellent out of the rough really.

Lost to my 29-capper pal who got 39 points. Still a bandit. 😆


----------



## upsidedown (Saturday at 5:11 PM)

Round 7 on the Winter league which is also stand alone 4BBB stableford over 15 holes. Chipped in just off the green for an eagle on the 2nd and birdies on 8, 11 and 15 helped the cause whilst my mate had nett birdies on 4 and 14 , won with 37 points


----------



## Billysboots (Saturday at 5:33 PM)

Winter League at ours - pairs BB in atrocious weather conditions. My first competitive round for nearly 7 weeks because of injury, so really pleased to get out.

I struck the ball really, really well and if two or three putts had dropped we’d have broken the 40 point barrier. As it is, we battled really well for 38 points, third place and have comfortably qualified for the knockout rounds.

Just need to dry all my kit out now!


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Saturday at 7:36 PM)

A PB of 90 for me today, 50 on the way out and 40 on the way in for 41 points. Nearly packed it in after 9 as the weather was terrible, glad I didnt! Can't grumble with a PB but no idea what changed technically halfway round but all of a sudden drives were straighter, approach shots hit greens and putting remained steady. It's a funny game!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Monday at 7:21 AM)

If Carlsberg (other lagers are available) did Saturdays.....

Won the Saturday roll up order of merit (best 10 scores over the year - averaging 37.3 points over a mix of white and yellow tees). We had 50 people playing this year across the year so a bigger turn out than ever before
Won the roll up group money list as well. With £3 a man we played for over £1500 and this was split between 31 players so it was nicely spread out across a range of handicap from scratch to 29
The Saturday roll up group were challenged to a match by another Saturday roll up group. We had a trophy to play for and like us have an order of merit so it was the top 16 from each group, playing four ball better ball. We won 5.5 to 2.5 to win the inaugural playing and the trophy. Dufferman played as well and won his match
I managed to win my match leading from the front and scored 41 points from 16 holes (1 blob and we walked in on 18 as the rain became torrential and we had won the match)

May not mean much to most but a very satisfying day


----------



## Slab (Monday at 10:14 AM)

Played 18 this morning with some mates 

27 putts total with just 11 putts on front nine (no hole-outs from off the green either) 
Mostly due to one of those days where you're chipping on to a lot of greens, which obviously gives a better chance of a one-putt, but still have to be holed, one 3-putt treble to spoil the card

But still only scored 4 over nett, crazy game!


----------



## BrianM (Monday at 2:29 PM)

Decided to go out for 10, first hit this year and in about 8 - 10 weeks.
Hit it beautifully, winter greens so picked up as soon as I was on green, wasn’t more than 3 shots to every green.
Was not expecting it to go so well.
Supposed to be playing Fortrose on Friday so hopefully this will continue 😀


----------



## Imurg (Monday at 2:45 PM)

Out this morning and just found everything difficult....Still nursing the knee a bit but didn't feel comfortable over many shots at all.
The 30mph biting wind may have had something to do with it I suppose....
Biblical rain forecast tomorrow so not venturing out and it may mean carry only on Wednesday......not carrying again until the knee is right..


----------



## J55TTC (Monday at 2:52 PM)

Back 9 in the pouring rain. 
+7 with 3 doubles… 🤣
putting was impossible due to a very shallow layer of water on most greens
On 17 I decided a 50* wedge with a slightly open face was a better play and parred it 👍🏻
18 was brutal, heavens opened - some hail too… 440 uphill into 30mph wind. Green was unplayable so 3 putt double

Roll on summer!


----------



## Crow (Monday at 5:28 PM)

Seniors Stableford, playing the 1973 Dunlop Peter Thomson set, scored 34 points off 95% for fourth place on a tough scoring day, first was 36 points.

Should have done better but two three-putts from the sort of distance where you shouldn't three-putt and three big shanks didn't help.


----------



## Dando (Yesterday at 3:21 PM)

had a 9 hole outing and went round in 37 for 22 points.

2 birdies thanks to decent chip and runs - i can do it!

although the fairways were like bogs, the greens were in really condition.

got a pairs better ball on saturday so no doubt I'll play like a complete knob


----------



## chrisd (Yesterday at 6:37 PM)

A friendly pairs matchplay today, no shots given  and fairly wet under foot. Only missed 3 fairways with the driver ! I hope that can continue into the spring


----------



## upsidedown (Yesterday at 6:42 PM)

12 hardy souls ventured out for 13 holes before the rain set in. 2 from 4 to count and won with team score of 67 points and 29 for myself , who said winter golf was hard


----------



## Imurg (Yesterday at 7:18 PM)

Getting more than a bit fed up of this wind and rain.....its making golf hard work.
Another 16 holes today..we'd both had enough of the 30mph winds and a mini breakfast was too enticing.
The greens have been spiked so putting was a lottery..
Came away with 3p points from the 16 holes...no blobs but no birdies.
Generally played OK.
A little surprised that trolleys were allowed after the rain on Tuesday....loads of rain this afternoon,  more due all day tomorrow...
50:50 for Friday.....


----------



## patricks148 (Yesterday at 7:50 PM)

Had a game this morning, strong cold breeze which was hard going on the first 7, bogeyed those. But was better once I'd warmed up🤣


----------



## Crow (Today at 5:05 PM)

Played this morning with the Dunlop Peter Thomson set that I used on Monday to score well with, bar three shocking shanks.

Today was the worst I can remember playing!
Started off okay with a bogey, par but then the shanks kicked in big time, and I just could not find my putting pace.
7 points out, 8 back for a 15 point total... 

I also had some of the worst lies going, I know that this was in part down to me not finding fairways but even so.


----------

